# Civil war in Ukraine: News & discussion



## gau8av

here we go, new thread since the last one got purged and no one has made a new one yet. Lets continue here with discussion and news from the conflict.

I've been scouring the net for info and it seems that barring some sporadic shelling in Donetsk, the cease fire more or less seems to be holding.

The infamous Azov battalion has apparently destroyed this bridge and have been mining other infrastructure around Mariupol.











Ukies shelled Donetsk with white phosphorous artillery on the 8th

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## vostok

It would be nice to know why the old topic has been removed.


----------



## gau8av

vostok said:


> It would be nice to know why the old topic has been removed.


I was wondering too, the Syria and ISIS stickies went because I guess there were too many graphic images, Ukraine thread was mostly clean in that respect. Oh well, please continue to update us here about the situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gau8av

pensioners jam to deep purple in Donetsk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BestUsernameEver

vostok said:


> It would be nice to know why the old topic has been removed.



I think it was becasue of the graphic content (see the red and blue text at the top of the page).



gau8av said:


> pensioners jam to deep purple in Donetsk



And in the meantime Azov Battalion makes recruiting videos with Manowar 











Manowar > Deep Purple 

Heavy Metal > Hard Rock 












BTW I am surprised that the old people in Donestk play Deep Purple. They have obviously never heard anything of this (rather famous) Russian band:






Do you recognize them @vostok ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

BestUsernameEver said:


> old people in Donestk play Deep Purple. They have obviously never heard anything of this (rather famous) Russian band:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you recognize them @vostok ??


I'm not a fan of rock music. In the USSR, if you wish, you could get almost any musical recording. In large cities, there were no problems with that.


----------



## BestUsernameEver

vostok said:


> I'm not a fan of rock music. In the USSR, if you wish, you could get almost any musical recording. In large cities, there were no problems with that.



Original or bootleg?

Bootlegs were quite common in the USSR from what I have heard and also Metallica and Iron Maiden played concerts in the USSR .

Anyway, the band is called Aria. THE best Russian heavy metal band to this day. Excellent music and well known to Western Metal connoisseurs.
















I would have bet you would recognize them. Oh well...


----------



## vostok

BestUsernameEver said:


> Original or bootleg?
> 
> Bootlegs were quite common in the USSR from what I have heard and also Metallica and Iron Maiden played concerts in the USSR .
> .


Nowadays and in past we do not bother about the "copyright" and other nonsense. We are not thieves - we allow to half of the world to produce Soviet weapons without licenses. We simply have a different attitude to the property, less greedy and more collective than in the West.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gau8av

BestUsernameEver said:


> I think it was becasue of the graphic content (see the red and blue text at the top of the page).
> 
> 
> 
> And in the meantime Azov Battalion makes recruiting videos with Manowar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manowar > Deep Purple
> 
> Heavy Metal > Hard Rock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW I am surprised that the old people in Donestk play Deep Purple. They have obviously never heard anything of this (rather famous) Russian band:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you recognize them @vostok ??


lol, nice find.. 

I don't like them fuckin' nazis though, babai and the NovoRossiyan heroes forever !










@ everyone, sorry, don't mean to make light of what is a very bad situation.. but I think we can all do with a bit of light humor and some rock n roll every now and then, just like those old rockers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gau8av

Donetsk airport was shelled by Grads yesterday but still under Ukie control

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gau8av

live now, smoke rises from what I think is the Donetsk airport area

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

The second humanitarian convoy of 200 KAMAZ delivered humanitarian aid to Lugansk.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gau8av

Catalan support for the Donbass people

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gau8av

@vostok what's the situation at the Donetsk airport, I imagine they are surrounded (cauldron?) and cut off from fresh supplies, how come they still holding on to it, no surrender offers made by the militia or .. ?


----------



## Superboy

gau8av said:


> @vostok what's the situation at the Donetsk airport, I imagine they are surrounded (cauldron?) and cut off from fresh supplies, how come they still holding on to it, no surrender offers made by the militia or .. ?




Only a few foreign mercs are left in a tiny part of the airport. Nothing lands or takes off from there. They will all die soon.


----------



## Europa

Superboy said:


> Only a few foreign mercs are left in a tiny part of the airport. Nothing lands or takes off from there. They will all die soon.



just a matter of hours, the region will get cut off


----------



## gau8av

but nicely entrenched to have held of this long, who is it there, army or one of the volunteer battalions ?


----------



## Superboy

gau8av said:


> but nicely entrenched to have held of this long, who is it there, army or one of the volunteer battalions ?




Army left first. Fascist battalions left later. The remaining ones are foreign mercs who are going to die there.


----------



## vostok

gau8av said:


> @vostok what's the situation at the Donetsk airport, I imagine they are surrounded (cauldron?) and cut off from fresh supplies, how come they still holding on to it, no surrender offers made by the militia or .. ?


Nobody knows who remains there. Most likely - foreign special forces or elite mercenaries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gau8av

good report from a German news crew who were embedded with the Donbass battalion, many of whom were later captured.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gau8av

live now, heavy smoke rises from Donetsk airport.


----------



## vostok

Sementchenko Semen, one of the "heroes" of junta, commander of punitive battalion "Donbass".
Under his command, personnel of the battalion were destroyed 3 times. Recently, he was wounded in the a.s.s as a result of careless handling with weapons. Was hospitalized, exactly 2 days after this his battalion trapped in cauldron and was almost completely destroyed.
He was awarded by junta for his military achievements.
Recently stated that in terms of strategy and tactics he is smarter than Marshal Zhukov (the man who defeated the Japanese in 1939 at Khalkhin-Gol and the Nazis in the war of 1941-1945).
Recently took off a balaclava and showed his true face.




Received the nickname Senya-do-not-take-off-balaclava.









true ukie hero.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gau8av

Danger close, one can literally hear the incoming artillery barrage whistle past before they impact as a journalist takes cover in Donetsk, crazy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

New Russian hero, "Motorolla"














an active member of the armed conflict in eastern Ukraine, military figure of theDonetsk People's Republic, the commander of the special anti-tank forces.
One of the participants of the defense of Slaviansk.
He was awarded the George Cross of DPR.
July 11, 2014, he married a 21-year-old Elena Kolenkina,












he saved her two months earlier during the bombing of Slaviansk, this event was the first official wedding in the People's Republic of Donetsk. At the wedding, as the invited guests were the first persons of the People's Republic of Donetsk, including Defense Minister Igor Strelkov and political leader of the "People's Militia of Donbass" Paul Gubarev.

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## notgoodenough

Updated map

View attachment 6d98e2bfcb3f320848501e9babd3882f.jpg

View attachment 6d98e2bfcb3f320848501e9babd3882f.jpg


----------



## gau8av

militia artillery battalion 'kalmius' fire Grad salvo @ Donetsk airport


----------



## vostok

New Russian hero , "Bes" ("demon"), Igor Bezler
Major General of Army of DPR, one of the leaders of the rebels in the east of former Ukraine, the commander of "people's militia of Donbass" in Gorlovka.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

gau8av said:


> @vostok what's the situation at the Donetsk airport, I imagine they are surrounded (cauldron?) and cut off from fresh supplies, how come they still holding on to it, no surrender offers made by the militia or .. ?


No, its not surrounded.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

Video of punitive batallion "Azov", you can hear English speakers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

Nazi monkies in Kiev has thrown in the trash second opposition deputy of the Parliament. Nazism on the march!


----------



## gau8av

500 said:


> No, its not surrounded.


yeah, I was wondering too.. 3 months+ is too long to hold ground in case of encirclement with your supply lines cut off. 

so it's still a contested area with road/supply links for the Ukie forces in the airport ? I imagine they probably don't have any air though.

@vostok any input ?


----------



## vostok

gau8av said:


> yeah, I was wondering too.. 3 months+ is too long to hold ground in case of encirclement with your supply lines cut off.
> 
> so it's still a contested area with road/supply links for the Ukie forces in the airport ? I imagine they probably don't have any air though.
> 
> @vostok any input ?


Nazis created there fortified zone. According to information from the militia, during the truce junta increased grouping at the airport in 3 times. Right now, by the way, there goes an intense battle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gau8av

vostok said:


> Nazi monkies in Kiev has thrown in the trash second opposition deputy of the Parliament. Nazism on the march!


wow, why but.. are they angry at the military failures in the east or punishing him for political ideology ? 

crazy, I've been predicting a maidan 2.0 for a while, it looks like it will happen at some stage, and will be bigger and more destructive than the first. 

such a shame what the US has done to this country, horrible.


----------



## vostok

gau8av said:


> wow, why but.. are they angry at the military failures in the east or punishing him for political ideology ?
> 
> crazy, I've been predicting a maidan 2.0 for a while, it looks like it will happen at some stage, and will be bigger and more destructive than the first.
> 
> such a shame what the US has done to this country, horrible.


They are Nazis, they are always angry. Judging from this video, they alleged against him failures in the war. If there is another maidan, then it will be 100% pure Nazi dictatorship, without decorative elements of democracy as it is now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

New Russian hero,





Alexei Mozgovoy is one of the leaders of the People's Militia of Lugansk People's Republic and the commander of a mechanized brigade "Ghost" of Armed Forces of the New Russia.
Hereditary Cossack.



.


----------



## vostok

DPR fire self-propelled artillery shots

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notgoodenough

With true heros like these how could New Russia not be born. These men are of the best fiber. To contrast look at the spineless squids in power in kiev lyashko porkyshenko klitschko. How could New Russia ever lose? Only by betrayal. Beware wealthy Muscovites bearing gifts.


----------



## gau8av

Igor Strelkov statement and Q&A





@vostok

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nekrasa

gau8av said:


> Igor Strelkov statement and Q&A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @vostok



There's an analysis of this Strelkov's statement from the bloger the Saker. I can't send link yet so try to find this topic at vineyardsaker.blogspot, topic: *Strelkov: from swimming with Piranhas to swimming with Great White sharks *

Intresting topic of the battle at the top. 

About the Donetsk airport - there's a quite strange situation becouse of few things: very good forces of Kiev located there, very goog fortified airport with lots of under tunnels and other things, suplied of foods and arms provided ealier. At the begining of the conflict in May I guess batalion Vostok tried to get there and eliminated Ukrainian forces, but they couldn't do it, they lost about 50 mans - I don't remeber this fack exactly, if I am wrong correct me. So Ukrainian forces are still there shelling Doneck all along. Now Novorussia Army try eliminated they and it happens soon. Yesterday Kiev forces tried escape from there but they couldn't.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notgoodenough

There are mostly foreign mercenaries holed up in a small fortified portion of the airport. They are fighting to the death. They know the New Russians wont take prisoners for foreign mercs. But they will eventually be killed. They have no way out.




nekrasa said:


> There's an analysis of this Strelkov's statement from the bloger the Saker. I can't send link yet so try to find this topic at vineyardsaker.blogspot, topic: *Strelkov: from swimming with Piranhas to swimming with Great White sharks *
> 
> Intresting topic of the battle at the top.
> 
> About the Donetsk airport - there's a quite strange situation becouse of few things: very good forces of Kiev located there, very goog fortified airport with lots of under tunnels and other things, suplied of foods and arms provided ealier. At the begining of the conflict in May I guess batalion Vostok tried to get there and eliminated Ukrainian forces, but they couldn't do it, they lost about 50 mans - I don't remeber this fack exactly, if I am wrong correct me. So Ukrainian forces are still there shelling Doneck all along. Now Novorussia Army try eliminated they and it happens soon. Yesterday Kiev forces tried escape from there but they couldn't.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vK_man

nekrasa said:


> There's an analysis of this Strelkov's statement from the bloger the Saker. I can't send link yet so try to find this topic at vineyardsaker.blogspot, topic: *Strelkov: from swimming with Piranhas to swimming with Great White sharks *
> 
> Intresting topic of the battle at the top.
> 
> About the Donetsk airport - there's a quite strange situation becouse of few things: very good forces of Kiev located there, very goog fortified airport with lots of under tunnels and other things, suplied of foods and arms provided ealier. At the begining of the conflict in May I guess batalion Vostok tried to get there and eliminated Ukrainian forces, but they couldn't do it, they lost about 50 mans - I don't remeber this fack exactly, if I am wrong correct me. So Ukrainian forces are still there shelling Doneck all along. Now Novorussia Army try eliminated they and it happens soon. Yesterday Kiev forces tried escape from there but they couldn't.



Are you anti-banderite polska? Many polska are polarized on this ukrainian issue.


----------



## gau8av

vK_man said:


> Are you anti-banderite polska? Many polska are polarized on this ukrainian issue.


there are Poles fighting on both sides of this conflict.


----------



## nekrasa

vK_man said:


> Are you anti-banderite polska? Many polska are polarized on this ukrainian issue.



You right Poland is polarized on this issue. Whoever isn't with pro-ukrainian narration is automatically 'russian agent' - somethimes it's even funy becouse this refers persons who are anti-soviet, anti russia... Nevertheless I am anti maydan from the beginning, I am rather pro-russia than pro-ukie becouse of culture issue.



gau8av said:


> there are Poles fighting on both sides of this conflict.



Fighting Poles on both side is marginally issue, for Kiev forces fighting mostly special forces, but it's an assumptions until there's be proof of it, for New russia fights only volunteers.



notgoodenough said:


> There are mostly foreign mercenaries holed up in a small fortified portion of the airport. They are fighting to the death. They know the New Russians wont take prisoners for foreign mercs. But they will eventually be killed. They have no way out.



We'll see who's there. I also heard about some foreign forces, but for now there's no proof of this. The fact is, their situation is hopeless, only some political agrements can save them, Novorussia militia don't forget them shelling Donetsk all along..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## notgoodenough

Im just telling you the truth. You are welcome to believe whatever else you read on the internet.

You will have facts when you see their dead bodies with passports attached. Lol. Dont hold your breathe. Many polish and american mercs at the airport. This is coming directly from the New Russian military command. Belive what you want. This is war. Not a trial. You can look for evidence once these mercs have been routed and New Russia liberated.




nekrasa said:


> You right Poland is polarized on this issue. Whoever isn't with pro-ukrainian narration is automatically 'russian agent' - somethimes it's even funy becouse this refers persons who are anti-soviet, anti russia... Nevertheless I am anti maydan from the beginning, I am rather pro-russia than pro-ukie becouse of culture issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Fighting Poles on both side is marginally issue, for Kiev forces fighting mostly special forces, but it's an assumptions until there's be proof of it, for New russia fights only volunteers.
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see who's there. I also heard about some foreign forces, but for now there's no proof of this. The fact is, their situation is hopeless, only some political agrements can save them, Novorussia militia don't forget them shelling Donetsk all along..


----------



## gau8av

notgoodenough said:


> Many polish and american mercs at the airport


you srs ? 

thanks @nekrasa for the heads up, here's the Strelkov speech analysis by the Saker, too lengthy for a copy/paste

The Vineyard of the Saker: Strelkov: from swimming with Piranhas to swimming with Great White sharks

excellent read and deep analysis.

@vostok @nangyale @Star Wars @vK_man @ptldM3

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vK_man

nekrasa said:


> You right Poland is polarized on this issue. Whoever isn't with pro-ukrainian narration is automatically 'russian agent' - somethimes it's even funy becouse this refers persons who are anti-soviet, anti russia... Nevertheless I am anti maydan from the beginning, I am rather pro-russia than pro-ukie becouse of culture issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Fighting Poles on both side is marginally issue, for Kiev forces fighting mostly special forces, but it's an assumptions until there's be proof of it, for New russia fights only volunteers.
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see who's there. I also heard about some foreign forces, but for now there's no proof of this. The fact is, their situation is hopeless, only some political agrements can save them, Novorussia militia don't forget them shelling Donetsk all along..



I understand .west ukrainians did mass genocide of 200,000 poles in East poland volyhia.


----------



## vostok

vK_man said:


> I understand .west ukrainians did mass genocide of 200,000 poles in East poland volyhia.


Need to restore justice! Need to break the criminal Molotov-Ribbentrop pact and return Western Ukraine to Poland!


----------



## notgoodenough

Of course im serious. The Academi mercs are some of the juntas best fighters. Only pre req is being fluent in Russian. This isnt really news. Its been known for a long time. Since the beginning actually. Polish and American mercs are the most numerous. But there are also some other western european mercs employed by polish PMCs. These are the most ruthless along with the punative battalions. When the pro nato kiev junta couldnt get the average ukrainian conscripts to commit murder and torture of civilians. They send in the poles and the americans who have no qualms or reservations about killing Ukrainians and now New Russians.

They are all dyi g so o worries.




gau8av said:


> you srs ?
> 
> thanks @nekrasa for the heads up, here's the Strelkov speech analysis by the Saker, too lengthy for a copy/paste
> 
> The Vineyard of the Saker: Strelkov: from swimming with Piranhas to swimming with Great White sharks
> 
> excellent read and deep analysis.
> 
> @vostok @nangyale @Star Wars @vK_man @ptldM3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gau8av

notgoodenough said:


> Of course im serious. The Academi mercs are some of the juntas best fighters. Only pre req is being fluent in Russian. This isnt really news. Its been known for a long time. Since the beginning actually. Polish and American mercs are the most numerous. But there are also some other western european mercs employed by polish PMCs. These are the most ruthless along with the punative battalions. When the pro nato kiev junta couldnt get the average ukrainian conscripts to commit murder and torture of civilians. They send in the poles and the americans who have no qualms or reservations about killing Ukrainians and now New Russians.
> 
> They are all dyi g so o worries.


I know of this Der Spiegel article from a few months ago and it wouldn't surprise me one bit if that was actually the case, Russian speakers also wouldn't be too much of a problem considering 'blackwater', originally at least was hiring lots from the SF where foreign language specialization is a requirement with Russian obviously being one of the languages.

so credit if it's due, they've certainly put up a pretty solid resistance so far, could well be former US SF and they're very well entrenched, or, they still have a supply line keeping them alive for so long. 

but at any rate, they've been shelling civvies non stop, so may they meet a swift end soon.. will be a big slap to that monkey obama and the rest of the neo con PNAC imperialists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vostok

According to the militia formed a large new cauldron - Gorlovka-Makeyevka-Yenakievo (in the north-east of Donetsk).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vostok

Atletik- Bilbao fans marched in support of Donbass


----------



## gau8av

Kiev nazis torture/burn swastika on captured militia fighter


----------



## flamer84

vostok said:


> Need to restore justice! Need to break the criminal Molotov-Ribbentrop pact and return Western Ukraine to Poland!




Good to hear that,while we are at the criminal Mol-Ribb pact maybe Bessarabia,Northern Bukovina,Bugeac could be returned to Romania to.


----------



## notgoodenough

Animals. Its too bad the New Russians are civilized Christian people. Those nazi scum are lucky. If it was me, id do to them what they do to our people. But I understand that this is wrong. You cant become like these animals or else they win. New Russia must win with clean hands. It is the only honorable way.





gau8av said:


> Kiev nazis torture/burn swastika on captured militia fighter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nekrasa

That's nothing new. I guess they've got in blood abusing of defeted or weeker enemies. There's a lot of examples of this lately. 
I am aware that there's a war and behaving poeple are changing radically, but ukrianian hieros in this matter are extremly brutal. Apparently only in this way and these circumastances they can win over Novorussia.


----------



## rashid.sarwar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vostok



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nekrasa

rashid.sarwar said:


>



Excellent lecture, short but so much essence about geopolitical issues...


----------



## gau8av

Ukies still dug in at Donetsk airport, can someone explain what's going on there ?

looks like they have a supply line open, and the militia have not been able to encircle/cut them off (cauldron) because.. of the broader 'cease fire' agreements or are they are very well stocked, or... ? 

probably no air drops, but a road link still open, underground supplies ?

any official info from a Ukie source about what unit is there ?

@vostok @500 @nekrasa @anyone with info on the situation


----------



## 500

gau8av said:


> View attachment 75300
> 
> View attachment 75301
> 
> 
> Ukies still dug in at Donetsk airport, can someone explain what's going on there ?
> 
> looks like they have a supply line open, and the militia have not been able to encircle/cut them off (cauldron) because.. of the broader 'cease fire' agreements or are they are very well stocked, or... ?
> 
> probably no air drops, but a road link still open, underground supplies ?
> 
> any official info from a Ukie source about what unit is there ?
> 
> @vostok @500 @nekrasa @anyone with info on the situation


As I said Donetsk airport is not encircled. Map posted by vostok describes the situation pretty well.

Here the map updated regularly:

dragon_first_1

Its in Russian, but quit easy to understand I guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nekrasa

gau8av said:


> View attachment 75300
> 
> View attachment 75301
> 
> 
> Ukies still dug in at Donetsk airport, can someone explain what's going on there ?
> 
> looks like they have a supply line open, and the militia have not been able to encircle/cut them off (cauldron) because.. of the broader 'cease fire' agreements or are they are very well stocked, or... ?
> 
> probably no air drops, but a road link still open, underground supplies ?
> 
> any official info from a Ukie source about what unit is there ?
> 
> @vostok @500 @nekrasa @anyone with info on the situation




I am not sure how is in Donetsk's airport exactly but general old type airports (not only) in Soviet bloc weren't just airports. That's also kind of a bunker (soviet military doctrine about public buildings). So it's very hard to get there without large losses. Novorussia army don't risk conquer the airport by troops. Thus Ukies are there so long...


Who's there? Ukie special forces and/or foreign mercenaries. They've had suplies from the very beginning, apparently enough to be so long. Addition ukies weren't always encircled.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vostok

gau8av said:


> View attachment 75300
> 
> View attachment 75301
> 
> 
> Ukies still dug in at Donetsk airport, can someone explain what's going on there ?
> 
> looks like they have a supply line open, and the militia have not been able to encircle/cut them off (cauldron) because.. of the broader 'cease fire' agreements or are they are very well stocked, or... ?
> 
> probably no air drops, but a road link still open, underground supplies ?
> 
> any official info from a Ukie source about what unit is there ?
> 
> @vostok @500 @nekrasa @anyone with info on the situation


The point is that the airport was built back in the Stalin era, and with the expectation to become a fortress in times of war. There are developed network of tunnels, bunkers, duplicated communication system and water supply. Militias have never been able to completely surround the airport and interrupt supply.
Airport - is a fortress and militia simply do not have enough firepower to take it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

Militiaman Alexander Mozhaev, commonly known as Cossack "Babay", returned to the Donbass with reinforcements.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nekrasa

vostok said:


> Militiaman Alexander Mozhaev, commonly known as Cossack "Babay", returned to the Donbass with reinforcements.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nangyale

*West beats retreat in Ukraine*
*http://blogs.rediff.com/mkbhadrakumar/2014/09/24/west-beats-retreat-in-ukraine/*
Considering the huge lift that the White House gave last week to the visit by the Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko — ‘rare honor’ of addressing a joint session of the US Congress, _et al_ — one would have thought the Barack Obama administration was getting into a heightened mood of belligerence vis-a-vis Russia. But a close reading of President Obama’s remarks after the bilateral meeting with Poroshenko last Thursday in Washington creates doubts in the mind. 

Obama is a smart politician who can make a retreat appear a victory. He’s done it in Afghanistan. Is he doing it in Ukraine? Consider the following. Obama who poured scorn at the Minsk dialogue has now become its votary. 
He is also advocating that Ukraine should have “good relations with all of its neighbors, both east and west,” and he recommends that Ukraine should continue its strong economic links and people-to-people relations with Russia. This is vintage Obama. 
Are we seeing the signs of Obama all but counseling Poroshenko to sort out issues directly with Moscow? It seems so. On returning to Kiev, Poroshenko disclosed today that US will only supply “non-lethal” military items to Ukraine, which of course falls far short of his wish list. 
And, as for economic assistance, White House agreed to give the princely amount of $50 million to help Poroshenko see through the year 2015. It’s rather tragi-comic, coming at a time when according to the IMF, UKraine needs around $19 billion next year, if the civil war continues, by way of financial assistance to survive through next year, on top of the global bailout program for Ukraine. 
Meanwhile, the IMF has revised its own estimate six months earlier and now says a staggering bailout of $55 billion is needed as external financing for Ukraine. Experts forecast that this figure could eventually turn out to be somewhere closer to $100 billion than $55 billion. .
*It’s a macabre joke — handing out a measly amount of $50 million after egging on Ukraine to go to war with Russia. Where is the remaining $18450 million to come from to see Ukraine through next year? *
Well, from Europe, where else? And who will pay from Europe? Not Poland, not Lithuania, not Estonia. It has to come from ‘Old Europe’. In essence, Germany has to loosen the purse strings. Chancellor Angela Merkel must be hopping mad. 
Contrary to earlier estimates, Ukraine’s economy’s contraction this year could turn out to be in double digits. All this may go a long way to explain certain intriguing developments relating to Ukraine in the recent weeks: a) European Union’s summary decision to consign its hurriedly-signed Association Agreement with Ukraine in the freezer at least until end-2015; b) the robust EU backing for the Minsk accord between Kiev and the separatists in southeastern Ukraine; c) the top secret meeting between the foreign ministers of France, Germany and Russia on the sidelines of the recent international conference in Paris regarding the Islamic State; d) NATO’s belated acknowledgment that Russia has pulled troops back from Ukraine border; and, e) meeting between the foreign ministers of Russia and US in New York later today. 
Suffice to say, Russia’s President Vladimir Putin may be pulling off a major diplomatic victory in getting the West to recognize that Moscow has legitimate interests in Ukraine. *The West has no option but to accept that Ukraine’s economy is connected to Moscow with an umbilical cord and without whole-heatred Russian cooperation, it cannot be salvaged. *
In retrospect, Moscow did well to ignore the EU’s latest round of sanctions announced three weeks ago. The signs are already there that Poroshenko is eyeing Putin as, perhaps, his most consequential interlocutor.
Concurrently, Washington too should begin to realize that engaging Moscow is becoming a necessity for effectively mobilizing an international campaign against the Islamic State. It could be a sign of the way the wind is turning direction that the former British defence secretary and Conservative MP, Liam Fox today explicitly cautioned Europe and the US against making threats against Russia over Ukraine. 
Fox said, “I think it’s very important not to pretend that you [West] can or will do things that you clearly won’t. Making false threats, I think, is a big problem. We have to look at different ways of dealing with the Ukrainian situation.” _Bravo !_
Don’t be surprised, therefore, if one of these days Putin comes to the aid of Obama once again in Syria. Russia can help Obama legitimize the international campaign against the islamic State by getting a UN Security Council mandate for it; Russia can be helpful in the US’ dealing (or the lack of it) with Syria’s President Bashar Al-Assad. Make mo mistake, Russia’s stance (here, here and here) on the Islamic State threat is unequivocal and broadly supportive of the US-led international campaign. 
Russia’s only caveat is that the US operations in Syria should have the concurrence of the Syrian government and/or should have a UN mandate, but then, what stops Obama from seeking a UN mandate is also the apprehension that Moscow may not cooperate. 
The New Cold war, which started with a bang, might be ending with a whimper. 

By M K Bhadrakumar – September 24, 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nekrasa

Fighting for Donetsk airport:


----------



## vostok




----------



## gau8av

vostok said:


>


what chemical weapons ? I know there were some reports of Russian using tactical battlefield nukes lol but never saw anything about chemical weapons use allegations by the Ukies.


----------



## vostok

gau8av said:


> what chemical weapons ? I know there were some reports of Russian using tactical battlefield nukes lol but never saw anything about chemical weapons use allegations by the Ukies.


Journalists! Probably considered phosphorus shells as chemical weapons.


----------



## gau8av

vostok said:


> Journalists! Probably considered phosphorus shells as chemical weapons.


of course, yes, plenty evidence of that as well.. illegal under the geneva conventions, but the western media will obviously ignore that.

what's the status of the 'cease fire', Poroshenko said the worse if behind us.. do you accept the Kiev proposals for more autonomy and a proper bid for EU membership in 2020 ?


----------



## vostok

gau8av said:


> of course, yes, plenty evidence of that as well.. illegal under the geneva conventions, but the western media will obviously ignore that.
> 
> what's the status of the 'cease fire', Poroshenko said the worse if behind us.. do you accept the Kiev proposals for more autonomy and a proper bid for EU membership in 2020 ?


Poroshenko's words mean nothing. He was caught in a lie 100 times, but he never apologized.
The war is likely to continue. Personally, I hope for freedom for all of New Russia.


----------



## gau8av

vostok said:


> Poroshenko's words mean nothing. He was caught in a lie 100 times, but he never apologized.
> The war is likely to continue. Personally, I hope for freedom for all of New Russia.


may freedom be yours then, it seems a very messy game now with Strelkov gone to Russia to fight other battles.. 'bezlor' is native 'Ukranian' and good enough for the job ?


----------



## Superboy

Donetsk airport terminal has been take by freedom fighters


----------



## undertaker-89

Is that a fact?


----------



## Superboy

undertaker-89 said:


> Is that a fact?




Seems like it. Yesterday DPR forces entered the airport.


----------



## undertaker-89

Yeah, but it is very big and complex one. Is there any news about them fully controlling it?


----------



## Superboy

undertaker-89 said:


> Yeah, but it is very big and complex one. Is there any news about them fully controlling it?




Might as well bomb all of it so Ukrainians have nowhere to hide.


----------



## undertaker-89

I doubt there any Ukrainians. If this was the case deal about de-entering could be made long ago. No, there is some 'big fish' swimming and somebody big does not want it to be captured.


----------



## Superboy

Can anyone help ID this drone?


----------



## vostok

gau8av said:


> may freedom be yours then, it seems a very messy game now with Strelkov gone to Russia to fight other battles.. 'bezlor' is native 'Ukranian' and good enough for the job ?


Bezler and Mozgovoy - commanders who are very much respected by Strelkov. I think they will cope.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nekrasa

About Donetsk airport, there is heavy fight. I found info from russian side about it yesterday. But situation must be dynamic and all might change since then. Red color controlled by Novorussia army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nekrasa

Fights for Donetsk airport. The old terminal is still controlled by Ukie army, additionally it is mined, so first militia must clear it before they start to storm it. Crucial moment.

About it here:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gau8av

some footage from the militia advance into Donetsk airport. 





3:28 on the video, Matt Damon joined the rebels ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## undertaker-89

Mark Wahlberg, not Matt Damon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nekrasa

Ukie units from the airport got an offer to withdraw from there through a special corridor, but they refused... It seems that another offensive from ukrainian side might start and the airport is crucial for them.


----------



## vostok

In Lugansk republic authorities began to give temporary passports to citizens.


----------



## vostok



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gau8av

undertaker-89 said:


> Mark Wahlberg, not Matt Damon


those 2 do look a bit alike


----------



## vostok

Spanish anti-fascists made video about Donbass.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vostok

militia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

Artillery of Militia works on the positions of the junta

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

At least 974 Ukrainian soldiers bodies brought back as of yesterday.

At least 974 soldiers killed in Russia’s war against Ukraine


----------



## TaiShang

The 'bestest' president. Ever.


----------



## raazh

@vostok First Ukraine and now HK .. US + Nato is trying to spread anarchy and cripple Russia and China economy via NGO's .. I wonder if Russia + China will recognize this threat officially and join forces to face this real axis of evil ??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vostok

raazh said:


> @vostok First Ukraine and now HK .. US + Nato is trying to spread anarchy and cripple Russia and China economy via NGO's .. I wonder if Russia + China will recognize this threat officially and join forces to face this real axis of evil ??


Unification of all reasonable states of the Earth into the alliance is happening. Leaders do it slowly to not to cause a catastrophe. West is doomed anyway, but better let them go away slowly, than provoke WW3.


----------



## vostok



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

Heroes of New Russia. Warriors of Motorolla group.


----------



## vostok

Heroes of New Russia. Warriors of Motorolla group.


----------



## raazh

vostok said:


> Unification of all reasonable states of the Earth into the alliance is happening. Leaders do it slowly to not to cause a catastrophe. West is doomed anyway, but better let them go away slowly, than provoke WW3.


Its seems that they have already drawn the lines around Russia, China, Iran and probably isolate Pakistan also .. think these countries should form a common resistance (alternate to US$, banking and trading system) against the western threat asap ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

Army of New Russia. Battle for the airport. Donetsk.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vostok

In the Criminal Code LPR was returned article for homosexuality - punishable by 2 to 5 years. For the rape of a minor - the death penalty.


----------



## gau8av

militia fighter 'motorolla' mobbed by fans and signing autographs in Donetsk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azeri440

Ukrainian Military Defends Nikishyne

*



*


----------



## Superboy

It seems the Ukrainian military has no more aircraft left and hardly has anymore armored fighting vehicles left


----------



## vostok



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rashid.sarwar

Its been weeks and militia is unable to take the Donetsk airport, earlier the ukrainian army was beaten very badly, how does it become so strong that it is able to resist so long or the militia has failed there.....?


----------



## vostok

rashid.sarwar said:


> Its been weeks and militia is unable to take the Donetsk airport, earlier the ukrainian army was beaten very badly, how does it become so strong that it is able to resist so long or the militia has failed there.....?


Firstly - the airport is located in the border zone between the militias and the junta. Secondly - the airport was built back in the days of Stalin with the expectation that the troops in it survived even after a nuclear explosion. 
In the third - under the airport there are 64 kilometers of catacombs with water and power supply, you can hide an entire army there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

UN says 3,660 people killed so far, including 1,078 Ukrainian servicemen and vigilantes. 

Death rate 10 a day in east Ukraine despite ceasefire: U.N.| Reuters

Ukrainian official number of servicemen killed is 953 and wounded is 3,627 as of a few days ago. Servicemen do not include vigilantes such as Right Sector fighters.

Nearly 1,000 Servicemen Killed in East Ukraine Hostilities: Military Prosecutor | World | RIA Novosti

Overall, the first year of the Ukraine conflict has about the same death toll as the first year of the Syria conflict.


----------



## vostok



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rashid.sarwar

any progress...


----------



## nangyale

* Ukraine SITREP October 14th, 00:45 UTC/Zulu: Dark clouds over Novorussia *
Things decidedly do not look good right now. Poroshenko has replaced that clown Geletei with a _bona fide_ war criminal Col. Gen. Stepan Poltorak, a far more dangerous and evil character who used to be the commander in chief of the junta’s death squads (aka “national guard”).




_Stepan Poltarak_
The fact that Poroshenko would appoint such an odious figure indicates that he is trying to appease the neo-Nazis who are demanding a full resumption of hostilities. Interestingly, just like Geletei, Poltorak is not a military man but a person who made his career in the Ministry of Internal Affairs from where he was picked to head the notorious “national guard”.

On the same day, Pavel Gubarev, the “people’s governor” of Donetsk was the victim of an attack on his vehicle. Even though he was not hit by bullets, he has suffered very serious head trauma as a result of the crash of his car. He is now in a hospital in Russia in very serious condition.




_Pavel Gubarev_
The list of potential candidates who had an interest in murdering Gubarev is long. First and foremost, I would list the Ukrainian oligarchs whose assets Gubarev had promised to seize then, of course, the junta and various Neo-Nazis. Next, I cannot exclude the possibilityt that Gubarev could have been targeted by his own, Novorussian, political enemies and, finally, I would not exclude that the attack could have come from those circles in Russia who would see him as an obstacle for their plans for Novorussia. Needless to say, the hurray-patriots will blame Putin. Regardless of who ordered this murder, the fact that Gubarev is in very serious condition in a Russian hospital is very bad news as this is bound to have an extremely polarizing and distruptive effect on the ungoing feud between various Novorussian leaders.




_click here for high res_
Finally, there are numerous reports of Ukrainian attacks all along the line of demarcation, including artillery strikes on Donetsk. The front has not moved much, but we are far away from the “days of silence” which had been announced (see map).

Novorussian intelligence sources are constantly reporting large concentrations of Ukie armor in various locations and the arrival of more troops. At the same time, the work for the the creation of the buffer zone seems to be continuing. I am getting the sickening feeling that just like the Georgians who worked with the Russian peacekeepers right until Saakashvili ordered his troops to attack, the Ukies will contine working on the demarcation line right until the moment they will attack.




_Victoria Nuland_
Past experience shows that each time a top level US official visits Kiev, something very bad happens. *Victoria Nuland (aka “f**k the EU”) has just concluded a visit to Kiev which received only very little coverage. * The purpose of her trip was never clearly explained and after she left, no official results of the trip were announced.

Things look decidedly bleak and the fact that there will soon be elections in Banderastan and Novorussia will not make things better.

*There is also a very real possibility that the US are considering dumping Poroshenko for another figure. If that happens, we can expect an ever worse and more ruthless commander in chief for the Junta Repression Forces.*

How bad could it get?




_Superior morale and training: he will win_
The military map shows that the Novorussian Armed Forces are in a fundamentally sound posture and that they should be able to prevent any deep Ukie incursion (unless,of course, the will decide to pull the JRF in to better incircle it). I have heard it from an excellent source, that the morale of the Novorussians is sky high, though I cannot imagine that the infighting inside the Novorussian leadership will not have negative impact. The fact that Russia has, for the time being, decided to turn off the “aid-spigot” must also be demoralzing and no amout of guarantess given by the Kremlin can change that. Still, the NAF are far better trained, often better equipped (in qualitative terms only), their current posture is sound and Russia will, I am sure and my sources fully concur with this, re-open the “aid spigot” should the JRF attack again. The Ukies have their usual advantage in numbers (men, armor, artillery). I therefore have no reasons to believe that they will be more successful the next time around.




_Russian Airmobile attack_
One more thing in conclusion: you have probably heard that western sources announced that the Russians had withdrawn (some vague) “forces” from the border; you might even have heard that the Russians confirmed it. This is all a big smokescreen. The Empire says “we scared the Russians” and the Russians reply “see how peace-loving a good we are?!”. In reality Russian forces are mobile enough that they don’t need to be close to the border to intervene in Novorussia. If a Russian intervention ever happens (say if Donetsk really risks being overrun by the Ukies), then this will mostly involved very mobile forces (special, airmobile and airborne), supported by fixed and rotary wing aircraft, which will give plenty of time for heavier forces to move in, if and when needed (which will not be very often). Check out the image above of Russian Airborne Forces training in the Caucasus: this is what a Russian intervention in Novorussia would like. Not long columns of tanks.

The Saker

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

Oath under fire.


----------



## vostok

Video of repair facilities, where militias repair military equipment seized from the junta.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

@vostok 

What about Crimean Tatars ? 

Whose side they are on ?


----------



## vostok

Sinan said:


> @vostok
> 
> What about Crimean Tatars ?
> 
> Whose side they are on ?


They are now part of Russia.
Periodically I meet information about the detention of the emissaries of al-Qaeda and other pseudo-Islamist organizations in the Crimea, as Kiev authorities had supported them as a counterweight to Russians. Soon Crimea will be cleared from the pseudo-Muslim elements.
Crimean Tatar is now officially one of the three state languages of Crimea.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

vostok said:


> They are now part of Russia.
> Periodically I meet information about the detention of the emissaries of al-Qaeda and other pseudo-Islamist organizations in the Crimea, as Kiev authorities had supported them as a counterweight to Russians. Soon Crimea will be cleared from the pseudo-Muslim elements.
> Crimean Tatar is now officially one of the three state languages of Crimea.



So they are against Russian involvement in Crimea, i take it ?


----------



## vostok

Sinan said:


> So they are against Russian involvement in Crimea, i take it ?


Only those who are associated with extremist organizations and a small layer of the leaders who participated in the corruption schemes of Kiev government.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vostok

Trophy junta technics on militia's base.


----------



## Superboy

More than 1,028 Ukrainian soldiers got killed so far. 

At least 1,028 soldiers killed in Russia’s war against Ukraine


----------



## vostok

Militia's grads firing


----------



## Superboy

Have freedom fighters bought night vision goggles for night time fighting yet?


----------



## vostok

Militiacat Mr. "Grey" resting.


----------



## vostok

Flag Day in DPR, Donetsk.


----------



## rashid.sarwar

Has the Donesk airport taken or still fighting going on...


----------



## Superboy

rashid.sarwar said:


> Has the Donesk airport taken or still fighting going on...




Both sides send thousands of soldiers there to fight. It is a meat grinder.


----------



## vostok

The Prosecutor of Crimea Natalia Poklonskaya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nangyale

This short post is just to inform you of the latest developments in the war in the Ukraine.
Following the use of a tactical ballistic missile against Donetsk by the Ukies, Zakharchenko has declared that the ceasefire was basically over.
Strelkov has made an official appeal warning that according to this information the Ukies were massing troops in preparation for an attack. According to Strelkov, the Ukie plan is for a very short and very rapid "push" towards Donestk and the Russian border to make any Novorussian state non-viable and thus to negotiate from a position of force. True, Strelkov does have a record of exaggerating threats in order to minimize them, but this time there are some strong signs that his analysis is shared by the Russian military, and these signs are the most ominous signs of all.
Russian sources - including the excellent Colonel Cassad blog - report that the _voentorg_ aid-spigot has been fully re-opened including for some major deliveries. While, of course, I am very happy that the Novorussian resistance is getting much needed equipment (and specialists), _this kind of full reopening of the voentorg also indicates to me that the Russian intelligence services have concluded that an attack is very likely, possibly very soon_.
I have been following the situation in Banderastan pretty closely and I can only say that the cracks in the regime are visible all over the place. Whether Poroshenko and his US master's really believe that an attack can succeed (I doubt it) or whether they really want to force Russia into openly intervening (which I see as almost inevitable), the fact is that starting a major war might well be the only way to save the Poroshenko regime which currently is in free fall.
It is quite possible that Strelkov's blunt warning and, even more so, the reopening of the _voentorg_ will convince the Ukies that Russia is ready to intervene and that their attack will not be allowed to succeed. What concerns me is that the Poroshenko regime (and his CIA patrons) might decide that even a defeat at the hand of the Russian military is preferable to the current death spiral: not only can a war save the regime, a Russian intervention would finally make the AngloZionist dream come true. Putin will try his utmost to avoid falling into this trap, and that means that Russia will have to provide massive covert support and aid to Novorussia. As for the Novorussians, they have to be strong enough to stop the initial assault. If they succeed, then the offensive will be effectively dead. But Strelkov is right, if the Ukie break through the Novorussian lines, then Russia will have to intervene.
This is an extremely dangerous situation.
The Saker

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMDR

Apparently this photo was taken by a Ukrainian crew of a T-64BV claiming that they had ambushed a Russian army T-72B3 in eastern Ukraine. Whether that burning tank is actually a T-72B3 and therefore property of the Russian army can be disputed as the picture is not clear enough.


----------



## Fukuoka




----------



## nangyale

According to exit polls, here are the (provisional) results of the elections in Banderastan:
Poroshenko: 23%
Yatseniuk: 21%
Self-Help: 13%
Opposition Block: 7%
Liashko: 6%
Tiagnibok: 5%
Timoshenko: 5%

Assuming this is more or less correct, this means that the various oligarch controlled parties (in blue above) have won a strong victory against the various Nazi parties (in red): 44% vs 16%. Even if we add the Self-Help party to the Nazis, we still get 44% vs 29%.
I think we will have to wait for Wednesday for official and final results.


----------



## Fukuoka




----------



## nangyale

According to Vzgliad quoting TASS, these are some of the figures of participation: On average over 30%. The lowest was in the Zakarpatia Oblast: 12.20%; the highest in the Zaporozhie Oblast 36.75%. 

Then, somehow, the Ukies managed to get 14.65% Donetsk and 13.07% in Lugansk. 

And then this figure: in Odessa 13.22%.

Uh?! Does that mean that _there were fewer people voting in Odessa then in Donetsk or Lugansk regions_?! If that is true - what does this tell us about what is happening in Odessa?

Can somebody confirm these participation figures from other sources?


----------



## vostok

Before Maidan I went to all the elections but now I do not see the point. Instead of simple thieves, thieves-serial killers came to power . Elections without choice.


----------



## vostok




----------



## bobo6661

They are still counting votes ...
Preliminary results of Parliamentary Elections: Central Election Commission has processed 40.04% of protocols | Life in Ukraine. Live, @ first hand.

there are some information here don't know how accurate
Ukrainian parliamentary election, 2014 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ptldM3

vostok said:


> Before Maidan I went to all the elections but now I do not see the point. Instead of simple thieves, thieves-serial killers came to power . Elections without choice.




The problem is that the only people or parties left to vote for are extremists and war criminals that took power illegally. Old porky has sacked some governors and mayors and appointed his own replacements. The citizens do not have any say.


More scary is the political purges. Ukraine is purging all opposition similar to how Stalin and Hitler purged their opposition. Anyone deemed "pro Russian", "not Ukrainian enough" or simply do not agree with the current policies have been arrested or removed from power. There are nationalistic thugs including Ukrainian politicians that go around assaulting, arresting and humiliating opposing politicians.

Ukraine has become lawless and is ruled by intimidation and violence no one even dares to speak up anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bobo6661

ptldM3 said:


> More scary is the political purges. Ukraine is purging all opposition similar to how Stalin and Hitler purged their opposition. Anyone deemed "pro Russian", "not Ukrainian enough" or simply do not agree with the current policies have been arrested or removed from power. There are nationalistic thugs including Ukrainian politicians that go around assaulting, arresting and humiliating opposing politicians.


then tell me where is opposition in the free and democratic russia ...



ptldM3 said:


> Ukraine has become lawless and is ruled by intimidation and violence no one even dares to speak up anymore.


and we can thank russia to that ukraine looks like this


----------



## Superboy

bobo6661 said:


> then tell me where is opposition in the free and democratic russia ...




Where's the opposition in the free and democratic US? There are only 2 parties there compared to Russia which has 4 parties 



bobo6661 said:


> and we can thank russia to that ukraine looks like this




you ain't seen nothing yet


----------



## ptldM3

bobo6661 said:


> then tell me where is opposition in the free and democratic russia ...



Russia has nothing to do with how the current Ukrainian political system is run but as for Russian opposition there is plenty, Kasparov is one.





bobo6661 said:


> and we can thank russia to that ukraine looks like this




Really? Typical european propaganda, when all else fails blame Russia. Tell everyone again who toppled the previous government. Who invested 5 billion in "democracy", who's phone was bugged in which they were discussing who to install in power. Explain why the CIA director secretly flew into Ukraine, or who payed Maiden protesters. 

Your views defy common sense, it is not Russia's fault that greedy and power hungry Ukrainians are purging all political opposition and or beating, arresting and *executing* people they deem not Ukrainian enough.


Surly it was not Russia that committed the Odessa massacre was it? Perhaps you can put the blame on Russia for Right Sector militias shooting at unarmed civilians in the east of Ukraine when they were voting? Mind you, all of this was before there were any "pro Russian" rebels. Maybe blame Russia for the Ukrainian military targeting civilians with artillery.


Got to love twisted western propaganda. The other gem that is common in the western world is that Yanukovich was a Russian puppet despite the fact that the Ukrainian people voted him in.


----------



## bobo6661

ptldM3 said:


> Russia has nothing to do with how the current Ukrainian political system is run but as for Russian opposition there is plenty, Kasparov is one.


The Putin Murders | La Russophobe
russia propaganda


----------



## Atri Ganguly

I support Russia , don't care whatever they are doing . Putin rocks!!


----------



## ptldM3

bobo6661 said:


> The Putin Murders | La Russophobe
> russia propaganda





Your video has nothing to do with the topic. You obviously can not answer any of the points i have mentioned. Again explain to the readers who toppled the last government. Or how Russia is responsible for pro "democratic" ukrainians purging any political opposition and committing mass atrocities such as Odessa, mass graves, and targeting civilian areas with artillery.


----------



## bobo6661

ptldM3 said:


> Your video has nothing to do with the topic. You obviously can not answer any of the points i have mentioned. Again explain to the readers who toppled the last government. Or how Russia is responsible for pro "democratic" ukrainians purging any political opposition and committing mass atrocities such as Odessa, mass graves, and targeting civilian areas with artillery.


yee virtual mass graves and the pictures on those mass graves are from MH 17 crash ... nice propaganda 
look how nice and calmly there is in odessa now ... tell me who first used weapons in odessa ... the one you call poor russian that wanted to protest calmly ... it should not happen but it happen shit happens, both sides are equally guilty.
targeting civilians then tell me what is happening in mariupol now? 
Seven killed by shelling near Ukraine s Mariupol - Yahoo!7

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

bobo6661 said:


> yee virtual mass graves and the pictures on those mass graves are from MH 17 crash ... nice propaganda






There is a report by *amnesty international* in which they confirmed mass graves committed by the Ukrainian side. Ukrainian soldiers/militia also killed several of my family members including my grandfather. Are you going to tell me its propaganda too?





bobo6661 said:


> look how nice and calmly there is in odessa now ...




Moscow was also calm under Stalin, and Baghdad was calm under Saddam both used violence, intimidation and imprisonment. Sound familiar?


And in reality it is not calm, nationalist gangs many of which were on Maiden go around beating people up and posting in on the internet. Funny how Ukrainian nationalist go around beating, murdering, imprisoning and intimidating anyone that does not agree with them and then they wonder why so many people in the east of the country do not want to be a part of this "democracy".






bobo6661 said:


> tell me who first used weapons in odessa ...





Ukrainian nationalists. There is video of nationalists burning down tents of protesters, beating protesters on the streets, throwing molotov cocktails at the the trade union building and shooting at survivors. There is zero evidence to support your claim. Moreover, if some of those people did use weapons it still does not justify murdering dozens of civilians that ran away from the angry murderous mob.

Case in point, dozens of civilians died a horrible death, most if not all of those civilians were innocent. I find it despicable that you are justifying burning civilians alive.





bobo6661 said:


> the one you call poor russian that wanted to protest calmly ... it should not happen but it happen shit happens, *both sides are equally guilty.*





Explain how the victims in the Odessa massacre were guilty. They were minding their own business when a mob of Maiden supporters attacked them. Funny how almost no one in the west even cared; in fact they brushed it off and tried to blame it on the victims then on Russia but when the killings on Maiden happened europe and the US were outraged.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

At long last, Russia recognizes New Russia 

TASS: World - LDPR to send observers to elections in Luhansk, Donetsk people’s republics

TASS: Russia - Moscow to recognize results of elections in Luhansk, Donetsk People’s Republics - Lavrov

Hopefully, starting next month, New Russia will import large amounts of much needed up to date military hardware such as T-72B3, Kornets, Buk M2, BTR-82A and maybe even some T-90MS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok




----------



## Superboy

second captured BTR-4

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

Abandoned Ukrainian positions in Smeloe village.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

Fourth convoy from Russia. 






Good voice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

Video from today. That's a s l of Grads recently bought from Voentorg.


----------



## bobo6661




----------



## Superboy

bobo6661 said:


>




Yes it was paid for by the Russian people and bought from voentorg in Russia. Hey, Europeans won't even bare a dime for Ukrainian army. So much for Euro Maidan


----------



## bobo6661



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bobo6661

Russian TV uses Chechen mass grave photo to depict Donetsk atrocities - watch on - uatoday.tv

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

bobo6661 said:


>




Wow. That is b@. LDPR = Svoboda. RNU = Right Sector. LOL at that priest at 1:40  What's the gun at 2:31?


----------



## bobo6661

Superboy said:


> Wow. That is b@. LDPR = Svoboda. RNU = Right Sector.



its Russian National Unity RNE far closer to the Nazi model than the LDPR dont spreed your false russia propaganda your DNR leader is a member off this one
clean your own yard first
Russian National Unity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vostok

Russian Emergencies Ministry convoy delivers relief supplies to Ukraine’s Donetsk region
After crossing the border with Ukraine at the Donetsk-Izvarino checkpoint on Friday, one part of the convoy headed for Donetsk and another — for Luhansk





© Alexey Vityukhovsky/TASS
DONETSK, October 31. /TASS/. The Russian Emergencies Ministry truck convoy has delivered humanitarian aid to Ukraine’s eastern Donetsk region. About 50 trucks have brought to the region food products and construction materials with the total weight of some 500 tons.
After crossing the border with Ukraine at the Donetsk-Izvarino checkpoint on Friday, one part of the convoy headed for Donetsk and another — for Luhansk. A total of 1,000 tons of humanitarian supplies will be delivered to these eastern Ukrainian regions. The Russian Emergencies Ministry’s truck convoy departed from Noginsk near Moscow on October 28.
Russian Deputy Emergencies Minister Vladimir Stepanov said previously that the ministry’s truck convoys would deliver to the Luhansk and Donetsk regions of Ukraine up to 3,000 tons of humanitarian cargoes.
This is the fourth Russian humanitarian aid convoy to Ukraine. The previous three convoys have delivered to Donetsk and Lugansk 6,000 tons of cargoes — food products, including cereals and canned food, as well as medicines, electricity generators, warm clothes and bottled drinking water.
TASS: World - Russian Emergencies Ministry convoy delivers relief supplies to Ukraine’s Donetsk region

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bobo6661

and from now on shoot any press insignia you see if it from russian side... GREAT JOOB!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bobo6661

russia humanitarian aid


----------



## gau8av

bobo6661 said:


> russia humanitarian aid


bs nazi propaganda I'm guessing, that's most likely old, or even new footage from a militia convoy falsely labelled " 11/01/2014" "Russian hardware blabla" 

@vostok .. can you check the video authenticity and provide the original source ? 

@bobo6661 but be sure, should the nazis make a move, the Russians will be right back there in support of the people's militia


----------



## vostok

gau8av said:


> bs nazi propaganda I'm guessing, that's most likely old, or even new footage from a militia convoy falsely labelled " 11/01/2014" "Russian hardware blabla"
> 
> @vostok .. can you check the video authenticity and provide the original source ?
> 
> @bobo6661 but be sure, should the nazis make a move, the Russians will be right back there in support of the people's militia


Another western bubble. In material reality 4th convoy looks like this




5th one is already preparing.


----------



## bobo6661

agian russian humanitarian aid
you dont get it the real nazi is russia !!! but you dont even now what makes a govenment nazi you only repeat what you are told ...
*"bs nazi propaganda I'm guessing, that's most likely old, or even new footage from a militia convoy falsely labelled " 11/01/2014" "Russian hardware blabla" "* russian bla bla bla in the video its clearly 1/11/2014 but ... you give us a date that its before events in donbas started ...


----------



## ptldM3

bobo6661 said:


> its Russian National Unity RNE far closer to the Nazi model than the LDPR dont spreed your false russia propaganda your DNR leader is a member off this one
> clean your own yard first
> Russian National Unity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




You know the big difference between Nazis in Russia and Nazis in Ukraine?.......







Russia actually prosecutes, arrests, and issues arrest warrants for those groups. On the other hand Ukrainian nazis are given weapons and funding that goes to terrorizing people in eastern Ukraine. Many of the people that those Ukrainian nationalist militias target are civilians (there are hundreds of videos to prove it). 

Moreover, look at all of the disgusting acts that pro Ukrainians, pro maiden, nazi's or whatever they are called are doing to civilians. The Ukrainian "democratic" system is built around sheer intimidation and violence, it starts from the government and trickles down to street thugs.

The altra Ukrainian's operate like this. If someone disagrees with them they remove them from parliament, from elections, from governing bodies, all of this is obviously illegally and unlawful in half normal democracy.

On the street level, gangs go around silencing anyone that dare speak up against the government or their extremist ideologies; this includes breaking into people's homes and unlawfully abducting them, throwing them into dumpsters, or crowed beating innocent people until they are soaked in blood even women and children have been targets. In the west these people would be charged with home invasion, abduction, brandishing firearms, assault, kidnapping, unlawful possession of a firearm, ect. Even one of those charges will usually land people in prison for 5-10 years or more.


Also i hate to break the news to you many Ukrainian government officials are openly Nazis and they do not even hid it. Some years back before maiden happened the EU parliament called Oleh Tyahnybok one of the worst anti semites in the world. They have been quiet since....i wonder why?

Furthermore, Victoria Nuland was called out by Congressman Dana Rohrbacher for supporting Maiden and Neo Nazis. 

Ukraine does not even hid the fact that there are nazis in government, Europe has already acknowledged that Ukrainian politicians are nazis, and people in the US government have also acknowledged it. I think the only people denying this and trying to deflect the truth is you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vostok

Nazis fire at cemetery and church


----------



## ptldM3

@ bobo6661 

One of Kiev's volunteer "battalion" commanders by the name of Bereza went on a Ukrainian talk show and threatened Kiev and then he promised to commit acts of terrorism on Russian soil. 

Yep these are the good guys alright...please do continue supporting those fanatical Bandera worshipers. I propose a name change to his battalion it should be called The Goon Squad


----------



## Bratva

ptldM3 said:


> You know the big difference between Nazis in Russia and Nazis in Ukraine?.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia actually prosecutes, arrests, and issues arrest warrants for those groups. On the other hand Ukrainian nazis are given weapons and funding that goes to terrorizing people in eastern Ukraine. *Many of the people that those Ukrainian nationalist militias target are civilians (there are hundreds of videos to prove it).
> 
> Moreover, look at all of the disgusting acts that pro Ukrainians, pro maiden, nazi's or whatever they are called are doing to civilians. The Ukrainian "democratic" system is built around sheer intimidation and violence, it starts from the government and trickles down to street thugs.
> 
> The altra Ukrainian's operate like this. If someone disagrees with them they remove them from parliament, from elections, from governing bodies, all of this is obviously illegally and unlawful in half normal democracy.
> 
> On the street level, gangs go around silencing anyone that dare speak up against the government or their extremist ideologies; this includes breaking into people's homes and unlawfully abducting them, throwing them into dumpsters, or crowed beating innocent people until they are soaked in blood even women and children have been targets. In the west these people would be charged with home invasion, abduction, brandishing firearms, assault, kidnapping, unlawful possession of a firearm, ect. Even one of those charges will usually land people in prison for 5-10 years or more.*
> 
> 
> Also i hate to break the news to you many Ukrainian government officials are openly Nazis and they do not even hid it. Some years back before maiden happened the EU parliament called Oleh Tyahnybok one of the worst anti semites in the world. They have been quiet since....i wonder why?
> 
> Furthermore, Victoria Nuland was called out by Congressman Dana Rohrbacher for supporting Maiden and Neo Nazis.
> 
> Ukraine does not even hid the fact that there are nazis in government, Europe has already acknowledged that Ukrainian politicians are nazis, and people in the US government have also acknowledged it. I think the only people denying this and trying to deflect the truth is you.



About the bold part, I guess Russia did the same in Chechnya more or less right? I mean everything is fair in love and war and especially that war in which you have to preserve your territorial integrity from internal dissent.


----------



## ptldM3

Bratva said:


> About the bold part, I guess Russia did the same in Chechnya more or less right? I mean everything is fair in love and war and especially that war in which you have to preserve your territorial integrity from internal dissent.





In Chechnya there was no Russian "volunteer battalions" beating up and harassing locals or murdering civilians. The Russian army was, for the most part, indiscriminate but only when Grozny was a ghost down. The Russian army apart from controlling Grozny did not want to fight in urban area because of high casualties for both the military and civilians. Instead the Russian army preferred to destroy Chechen fighters in the forests of Dagestan and Chechnya.


----------



## Bratva

ptldM3 said:


> In Chechnya there was no Russian "volunteer battalions" beating up and harassing locals or murdering civilians. The Russian army was, for the most part, indiscriminate but only when Grozny was a ghost down. The Russian army apart from controlling Grozny did not want to fight in urban area because of high casualties for both the military and civilians. Instead the Russian army preferred to destroy Chechen fighters in the forests of Dagestan and Chechnya.



point being It was a ukrainian internal matter and they were doing it in name of keeping territorial integrity intact. If Russian's consider it kosher to do whatever it takes then it would be an hypocrisy if they think Ukraine does not have right to do what they think best for perseverance of their territorial integrity.


----------



## ptldM3

Bratva said:


> point being It was a ukrainian internal matter and they were doing it in name of keeping territorial integrity intact. If Russian's consider it kosher to do whatever it takes then it would be an hypocrisy if they think Ukraine does not have right to do what they think best for perseverance of their territorial integrity.




This is beyond keeping territorial integrity. I don not know if you keep up with the development or watch daily videos coming out of Ukraine but the government and pro Ukrainians are terrorizing civilians, by this i mean silencing any opposition or any one that disagrees by intimidation, violence, murder and force.

Remember who took power during Maiden in Kiev? It was mostly western Ukrainians that share a different culture, history and religion, they wanted it there way or no way. During and shortly after Maiden there was every American and European politician, and head of state fanning the flames and encouraging violence against the then government.

Funny how no one in the west seems to acknowledge that fact. It seems that Russia is "interfering" in Ukrainian internal politics but the US and Europe did not?

As for the the sock puppets that took power in Kiev, they sent the military to squash demonstrations in eastern Ukraine. Ironic, is it not? The same people in Maiden that cried foul when they threw fire bombs at police, took over government buildings and kidnapped/torture/killed police or other government officials were the same people that send the army to fight civilians in the east of Ukraine. Those civilians that Ukraine wanted to hunt down never hurled fire bombs or shot at the police.

Kiev has done everything in their power for people in eastern Ukraine to hate them, they first tried banning Russian, which is funny considering Yanikovich never tried to ban Ukrainian and he never sent the army to crush Maiden. Then they refused to grant greater autonomy, then they just started bombing everything which enraged the local population and caused many to take up arms. Most Russian also have some connection to Ukraine either they were born there or they have relatives there so Kiev's decision to bomb eastern Ukraine also infuriated Russians and caused them to take up arms, then there are Belorussian, Serbs and many other nationalities that have gone to Ukraine to fight Kiev.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## bobo6661

ptldM3 said:


> Ukraine does not even hid the fact that there are nazis in government, Europe has already acknowledged that Ukrainian politicians are nazis, and people in the US government have also acknowledged it. I think the only people denying this and trying to deflect the truth is you.


every time that a country go in a crisis like this far right support is raising nothing new and the rest i will not coment becose you just writen whats happening in russia to and why dont you recall Afganistan and Chechnya



ptldM3 said:


> One of Kiev's volunteer "battalion" commanders by the name of Bereza went on a Ukrainian talk show and threatened Kiev and then he promised to commit acts of terrorism on Russian soil.
> Yep these are the good guys alright...please do continue supporting those fanatical Bandera worshipers. I propose a name change to his battalion it should be called The Goon Squad



and ? is it strange that he said that it's obvious russia is supporting them ... And you keep suporting fascist RED STAR worshipers ... that killed up to 7 mln ukrainina in great Holodomor and why do you think those i will call it soft Nationalist( like you call DNR and LNR) are making batalions ... thx to russia support in those so cold republics and you should change your name to Hail PUTLER!



ptldM3 said:


> This is beyond keeping territorial integrity. I don not know if you keep up with the development or watch daily videos coming out of Ukraine but the government and pro Ukrainians are terrorizing civilians, by this i mean silencing any opposition or any one that disagrees by intimidation, violence, murder and force


... omg so short sight you are doing it in Afganistan and Chechnya, and tell me who is killing civilians of mariupol now ... when i reed all off your coment is all so bias and im starting to be bias to 



ptldM3 said:


> Kiev has done everything in their power for people in eastern Ukraine to hate them, they first tried banning Russian, which is funny considering Yanikovich never tried to ban Ukrainian and he never sent the army to crush Maiden.



omg the army was on its way but didnt get there in time before Yanikovich run to russia ...



ptldM3 said:


> As for the the sock puppets that took power in Kiev, they sent the military to squash demonstrations in eastern Ukraine. Ironic, is it not



and what did russia do when Chechnya wonted to be free nation ...


----------



## ptldM3

bobo6661 said:


> every time that a country go in a crisis like this far right support is raising nothing new and the rest i will not coment becose you just writen whats happening in russia to and why dont you recall Afganistan and Chechnya





Are you again denying that very powerful people in Ukraine are affiliated with Nazi ideology? There are people in the Ukrainian government that openly have attended Nazi rallies. These are not just people that tried to take power during Maiden and failed...that are actually in power.

This is where you lose the argument and moral ground.







bobo6661 said:


> and ? is it strange that he said that it's obvious russia is supporting them ...





No it's strange that you have moral support for people like this. I would at least expect any reasonable person to condemn this battalion leader. He is openly declaring that he will commit terrorism. Terrorism usually strike at and terrorizes civilians.


Once again you lose the moral ground.





bobo6661 said:


> And you keep suporting fascist RED STAR worshipers




More like you are brain washed with propaganda. People in Eastern Ukraine wanted more autonomy, Kiev refused and instead sent "battalions" to shoot at unarmed civilians at polling stations. It was then that people's attitudes changed and many began to fight back. The people in eastern Ukraine are not demanding communism or fighting for it, they refuse to live under Kiev.

You do not see residence in eastern Ukraine or any of the rebels demand that Stalin be a national hero, unlike Svoboda that warships Bandar and demands he become a national hero.






bobo6661 said:


> ... that killed up to 7 mln ukrainina in great Holodomor and why do you think those i will call it soft Nationalist( like you call DNR and LNR) are making batalions ... thx to russia support in those so cold republics and you should change your name to Hail PUTLER!





You are running out of argument not that you ever had any to begin with. Since when has anyone in eastern Ukraine cheered at the fact that 7 million Ukrainians were killed? Who in eastern Ukraine is trying to make Stalin a national hero with special holidays just for him? You have no argument whatsoever.





bobo6661 said:


> ... omg so short sight you are doing it in Afganistan and Chechnya,




You are sinking to new lows. The Soviet Union is not Russia; likewise, many of the people that controlled the Soviet were not even ethnic Russians. Got to love the Polish victim mentality....lets blame all of our problems on the Russians even though the Soviet union consisted of like 15 different republics and various ruling ethnic group. Communism did not even originate in Russia either.

The Soviet Union was ruled by a number of Georgians, Jews, Ukrainians and many other people. I still find it funny that Russia still gets the blame though. People need to grow up and stop living in the past.

As for Afghanistan and Chechnya those are two totally different topics and neither conflict was ever popular. Many Russians opposed those conflicts.





bobo6661 said:


> and tell me who is killing civilians of mariupol now ... when i reed all off your coment is all so bias and im starting to be bias to





Buddy i have family killed in Ukraine by Ukrainian forces, before, this hole mess you probably couldn't even find Ukraine on a map despite the fact that it borders Poland and there are many like you.

What you know about Ukraine is what you are fed through Polish media and Ukrainian propaganda. I actually have family there and my father has an organization in which he helps people that are politically or religiously oppressed, he is getting flooded from people in Ukraine that are trying to apply for refugee status because they are being targeted and harassed.

Do not try to pretend like you know the whole story because you don't.





bobo6661 said:


> omg the army was on its way but didnt get there in time before Yanikovich run to russia ...




Yea right, it *does not take 3 months* to sends troops into Kiev. More like 3 hours. This is just another example of you twisting the truth.

You have to live with *facts* and reality, making up fake accusations does not make things true. *Fact* is Yanokovich never send in the army to attack Maiden and retake Kiev despite the fact that Maiden crowds threw fire bombs, used guns and took over administrative buildings. However, the same people that grabbed power illegally send in the army into eastern Ukraine which ended up using heavy artillery in residential areas, that is a* fact*.





bobo6661 said:


> and what did russia do when Chechnya wonted to be free nation ...




What did NATO and Poland do when Iraq wanted to be a free nation? Oh i know, kill up words of a million people. A lot of Russians never supported going to war in Chechnya; however, everyone in the west besides France supported invading Iraq so much so that some politicians were crying tears of joy.

Congratulations for being a part of one of the largest genocides in history. Of course in the west it is not even talked about.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nekrasa

ptldM3 said:


> Are you again denying that very powerful people in Ukraine are affiliated with Nazi ideology? There are people in the Ukrainian government that openly have attended Nazi rallies. These are not just people that tried to take power during Maiden and failed...that are actually in power.
> 
> This is where you lose the argument and moral ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it's strange that you have moral support for people like this. I would at least expect any reasonable person to condemn this battalion leader. He is openly declaring that he will commit terrorism. Terrorism usually strike at and terrorizes civilians.
> 
> 
> Once again you lose the moral ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More like you are brain washed with propaganda. People in Eastern Ukraine wanted more autonomy, Kiev refused and instead sent "battalions" to shoot at unarmed civilians at polling stations. It was then that people's attitudes changed and many began to fight back. The people in eastern Ukraine are not demanding communism or fighting for it, they refuse to live under Kiev.
> 
> You do not see residence in eastern Ukraine or any of the rebels demand that Stalin be a national hero, unlike Svoboda that warships Bandar and demands he become a national hero.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are running out of argument not that you ever had any to begin with. Since when has anyone in eastern Ukraine cheered at the fact that 7 million Ukrainians were killed? Who in eastern Ukraine is trying to make Stalin a national hero with special holidays just for him? You have no argument whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are sinking to new lows. The Soviet Union is not Russia; likewise, many of the people that controlled the Soviet were not even ethnic Russians. Got to love the Polish victim mentality....lets blame all of our problems on the Russians even though the Soviet union consisted of like 15 different republics and various ruling ethnic group. Communism did not even originate in Russia either.
> 
> The Soviet Union was ruled by a number of Georgians, Jews, Ukrainians and many other people. I still find it funny that Russia still gets the blame though. People need to grow up and stop living in the past.
> 
> As for Afghanistan and Chechnya those are two totally different topics and neither conflict was ever popular. Many Russians opposed those conflicts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buddy i have family killed in Ukraine by Ukrainian forces, before, this hole mess you probably couldn't even find Ukraine on a map despite the fact that it borders Poland and there are many like you.
> 
> What you know about Ukraine is what you are fed through Polish media and Ukrainian propaganda. I actually have family there and my father has an organization in which he helps people that are politically or religiously oppressed, he is getting flooded from people in Ukraine that are trying to apply for refugee status because they are being targeted and harassed.
> 
> Do not try to pretend like you know the whole story because you don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea right, it *does not take 3 months* to sends troops into Kiev. More like 3 hours. This is just another example of you twisting the truth.
> 
> You have to live with *facts* and reality, making up fake accusations does not make things true. *Fact* is Yanokovich never send in the army to attack Maiden and retake Kiev despite the fact that Maiden crowds threw fire bombs, used guns and took over administrative buildings. However, the same people that grabbed power illegally send in the army into eastern Ukraine which ended up using heavy artillery in residential areas, that is a* fact*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did NATO and Poland do when Iraq wanted to be a free nation? Oh i know, kill up words of a million people. A lot of Russians never supported going to war in Chechnya; however, everyone in the west besides France supported invading Iraq so much so that some politicians were crying tears of joy.
> 
> Congratulations for being a part of one of the largest genocides in history. Of course in the west it is not even talked about.



Very good argue. I hope your interlocutor @bobo6661 will consider all yours arguments. Otherwise there's no point to write to him, couse he uses propaganda insted of reliable points... His sources are obviously from SBU what I've noticed... Of cours it's nothing embarassing @bobo6661 everyone try to find true, but ukie sources you must read contrariwise, then you'll see what happend truly in Ukraine...

One part of your post @ptldM3 isn't clear enough:

"What did NATO and Poland do when Iraq wanted to be a free nation? Oh i know, kill up words of a million people. A lot of Russians never supported going to war in Chechnya; however, everyone in the west besides France supported invading Iraq so much so that some politicians were crying tears of joy."

Poland was a smart part of the coalition. From this fragment someone might think that Poland invaded Iraq with NATO, but proportions wasn't 50/50, there was other number... Of course it doesn't justifie polish government, but they always do what USA says.


----------



## vostok




----------



## Superboy

At least 1,096 Ukrainian soldiers killed and at least 3,799 Ukrainian soldiers wounded so far. 

Ukraine's Heroes: After losing leg in war, soldier keeps up fight


----------



## Superboy

16 year old New Russian kid learned to refer to Ukrainian people as Ukrops.


----------



## Fukuoka




----------



## Superboy

Ukrops are children murdering scumbags. OSCE releases details of deadly school bombing in Donetsk


----------



## Superboy

Can anyone confirm if these are 152 mm MSTA-B artillery?


----------



## Barmaley

Superboy said:


> Can anyone confirm if these are 152 mm MSTA-B artillery?



Yes, it's MSTA-B 

Also, new video with Novorossian Artillery. Novorossian Armed Forces (NAF) become more and more professional each day.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## vostok

T-64BM "Bulat" captured by militias from Nazis.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## vostok

Beauty and gun

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Superboy

More than 1,052 Ukrainian servicemen killed in Donbas so far.

NSDC says 1,052 Ukrainian soldiers killed in east since April


----------



## Solomon2

*Dispatches*
*Michael J. Totten*
*http://www.worldaffairsjournal.org/users/michael-j-totten*
*Russian Provocations Increase Against NATO*
11 November 2014





Russia is provoking Poland on purpose to see how NATO will respond. From _Popular Mechanics_:

NATO and allied jets have scrambled more than 100 times this year in response to Russian military sorties. This activity is growing more dramatic. Within the last week, NATO intercepted four groups of Russian aircraft. "These sizable Russian flights represent an unusual level of air activity over European airspace," the alliance said in a statement. 

When the planes at Łask jump into action, it's called a Quick Reaction Alert, or QRA. Lt. Col. Ireneusz "Palm" Nowak, the base commander at Łask, says that while the Russians keep to their own airspace, the Poles scramble fighters to shadow them whenever they come near. Sometimes, Nowak says, Russian aircraft cruise right up to the Polish border in what professionals call RECCE missions — reconnaissance endeavors meant to test the enemy's readiness.

[…]

Because they can't match the Russians plane-for-plane, the Poles look to the United States for help. The U.S. has responded with an increased presence, but the American warplanes here arrive unarmed. They're here to train the Poles, not fight alongside them.​
There’s also a report from the European Leadership Network describing “almost 40 sensitive incidents that have occurred over the last eight months. The locations of the majority of these are graphically represented in the map in Appendix A. These events form a highly disturbing picture of violations of national airspace, emergency scrambles, narrowly avoided mid-air collisions, close encounters at sea, and other dangerous actions happening on a regular basis over a very wide geographical area. While the majority of the documented incidents have taken place in the Baltic Sea, there have also been ‘near misses’ in the High North, Black Sea and along the U.S. and Canadian borders.”

The regular news media are paying little attention to this. (Perhaps because no one is shooting at anyone over Poland.) So we’re learning about this in _Popular Mechanics_—hardly a foreign policy magazine.

The war in Eastern Ukraine has also dropped off the screen, more or less, thanks most likely to the Islamic State in Iraq and Syria, but not entirely.

This is unfortunate, not because we’re about to enter a new Cold War—we aren’t—or because Russia is planning an invasion of Poland—it isn’t—but because Russia, like ISIS, is determined to disrupt the international order and scare everyone else into giving it a free pass to do whatever it wants militarily within its self-declared sphere of influence.

Which wouldn’t be a problem necessarily if Russia were a responsible power like, say, France, which unilaterally invaded Mali to take out a proto Al Qaeda state in the north. Russia is acting more like a hegemonic 19th century power. Its ideology is much less extreme than that of ISIS, of course, but its size and its strength are orders of magnitude greater. The amount of pain and disruption Russia can cause if it wants is enormous.

It’s tempting sometimes to think we’ve moved beyond that stage in our history, but Vladimir Putin and his sometimes violent supporters have not.


----------



## Superboy

Artillery spotting radars. Game changer.

Ukraine Live Day 268: Attack On Checkpoint Northwest Of Mariupol | The Interpreter

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## metronome

Superboy said:


> Artillery spotting radars. Game changer.


niice


----------



## Barmaley

Superboy said:


> More than 1,052 Ukrainian servicemen killed in Donbas so far.



It's much more in fact. 

Never trust to official Ukrainian sources since they hide their loses.


----------



## vostok



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok




----------



## rashid.sarwar

vostok said:


> View attachment 151274


So vostok what is your analysis on this, will novorussian will gain more ground or the ukrainian will. What is the situation on Donesk airport, still a meat grinder or the novorussian has taken over it. Please also tell me the best site/group where current situation can be read. Thanks...


----------



## vostok

rashid.sarwar said:


> So vostok what is your analysis on this, will novorussian will gain more ground or the ukrainian will. What is the situation on Donesk airport, still a meat grinder or the novorussian has taken over it. Please also tell me the best site/group where current situation can be read. Thanks...


Ukrainian army totally unprepared for winter war. Even that uniforms which donates by citizens or Western organizations - mostly stolen and does not go to the soldiers. Plus, the new "government" of Ukraine wants to resubordinate battalions of mercenaries, which make up almost half of the combat-ready units fighting on the side of the junta. Those battalions are currently subordinate only to the oligarchs who pay them. Of course, they do not only fight, but also engaged in kidnapping, racketeering, blackmail, torture, and other things.
Everything will be decided in the Kremlin. If in Moscow wins suppositive "Patriotic Party", the militia will go to attack and stop only where it is ordered. But all guess and analyze are useless, all we can do is just wait.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Superboy

How many tanks does Ukraine have left? Another BMP-2 bites the dust.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tsilihin

Ukrainian ministry of defence now can change name in Ministry of Rubbish....they are masters for converting equipment into a trash.


----------



## Galad

Not many armoured machines left anymore-losses from summer are too big.Very old BMPs coming in service after repair.Kongo order of 50ish upgraded tanks was canceled and tanks send to front line(so soon NAF gonna have new toys to play with ).Same goes for air forces-those few left planes/helicopters not doing combat missions anymore apart from occasional high altitude flight.Both sides have roughly same amount of armoured and artillery units now.From the available sources in russian net looks like NAF have enough people and equipment to kick USA backed ukrainian "cyborgs" out of their land.But as Vostok has noted -all depends of orders from Moscow.Russia still prefer political solution,but fighting still continue from Mariupol(south) to Stanitza Lyganskaya(to the east) and everyday people keep dying.


----------



## vostok

Galad said:


> Kongo order of 50ish upgraded tanks was canceled and tanks send to front line(so soon NAF gonna have new toys to play with ).


this thing - T64BM1M




soon in strong hands of militias

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Galad

Yep this one hehe .Even today in the messages coming from DNR/LNR was said one of long expected Bulats(could be one of above mentioned tanks) was damaged during once again unsuccessul airport attack but managed to get away.Hopefully NAF will be able to "find " soon 9M133 Kornets to better deal with such upgraded machines.


----------



## Superboy

vostok said:


> this thing - T64BM1M
> View attachment 151780
> 
> soon in strong hands of militias




Looks like an awesome tank. Kornets may be needed. Does Donbas build any tanks?


----------



## 500

Superboy said:


> Does Donbas build any tanks?


----------



## Barmaley

Superboy said:


> Looks like an awesome tank.



Not really. It's a basically the same T-64BM only with upgraded ERA and some part of ammunitions moved outside turret.




Superboy said:


> Kornets may be needed.



Right, but even Konkurs would be enough 



Superboy said:


> Does Donbas build any tanks?


Neither Ukraine build new tanks. All of their "new tanks" is actually modernised \repaired USSR stocks.


----------



## Superboy

500 said:


>




What's so funny?


----------



## vostok

Superboy said:


> Looks like an awesome tank. Kornets may be needed. Does Donbas build any tanks?


Tanks are built in Kharkov. Kharkov - Novorossian city and in its time will be freed from the junta.


----------



## Superboy

vostok said:


> Tanks are built in Kharkov. Kharkov - Novorossian city and in its time will be freed from the junta.




Kharkov can make tanks without importing ballistic computers, electro optics from Russia?


----------



## vostok

Russian Humanitarian Convoy Arrivesin Donetsk, Luhansk.
Trucks, carrying Russian humanitarian aid, have arrived in Luhansk and Donetsk. On Saturday, Russia's Emergencies Ministry announced that a convoy of over 70 trucks has been formed in the country's Rostov Region.
MOSCOW, November 16 (Sputnik) — Russian humanitarian aid convoy has arrived in Luhansk and Donetsk, a Sputnik correspondent reported from the scene Sunday.

The trucks are currently being unloaded.

Earlier today, Russian humanitarian aid trucks have arrived in Luhansk.

According to Oleg Voronov, deputy head of the crisis management center with the Russian Emergencies Ministry, the humanitarian cargo consists of 70 trucks (50 destined to Donetsk and 20 to Luhansk) that are expected to deliver 450 metric tons of aid to Ukraine's southeastern regions.

Since August, Russia has sent all together seven aid convoys to eastern Ukraine that has been suffering from a humanitarian crisis since Kiev launched a military operation against the region's independence supporters in April.

The aid convoys have delivered food, water, power generators and medication, as well as warm clothes and winter supplies for residents of the troubled region to replenish their stocks ahead of the approaching winter. The previous convoy arrived in the Donetsk and Luhansk regions on November 4.
Russian Humanitarian Convoy Arrives in Donetsk, Luhansk / Sputnik international

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

Galad said:


> Yep this one hehe .Even today in the messages coming from DNR/LNR was said one of long expected Bulats(could be one of above mentioned tanks) was damaged during once again unsuccessul airport attack but managed to get away.Hopefully NAF will be able to "find " soon 9M133 Kornets to better deal with such upgraded machines.




A number of Bulats have been captured by NAF. Tanks get shred to pieces by artillery.


----------



## vostok




----------



## vostok




----------



## Superboy

Latest report from the Donetsk airport. Anyone know what caliber is the mortar starting at about the 2:30 mark?


----------



## Galad

Superboy said:


> Latest report from the Donetsk airport. Anyone know what caliber is the mortar starting at about the 2:30 mark?


Tried to check for the infomation in the comments under video at Vkontakte,but unfortunately you need to have an account for it.But from the video looks like finally Givi/Motorola units learned the lesson not to disclosure their location via videos.Lesson payed with the blood of their colleguages.It was very stupid of them to give interview to that basically liberal pro-western rag.Many brave soldiers died after.And it is not just a single similar accident.Still remember case from the summer.An OSSE mission(yes the spy invested anti-russian organization) came to rebel base.Stayed for while and left.Not long after their departure place was leveled down by ukraine artillery.Luckily rebels have been smart enough and left the place immediately after "neutral"OSSE mission departure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

Superboy said:


> Latest report from the Donetsk airport. Anyone know what caliber is the mortar starting at about the 2:30 mark?


82mm if I am not mistaken, or may be 120mm. More likely 120mm.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

vostok said:


> 82mm if I am not mistaken, or may be 120mm. More likely 120mm.




Looks like 120 mm to me. 82 mm you can hold it with 1 hand. 120 mm you can't.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

82 mm mortar firing from trench

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

Batman unit 120 mm mortar fire

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

treadmill running with gun workout

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok




----------



## vostok

Chak Norris became cossack and join militia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galad

4317 people died,9921 wounded since April according to UN.As always UN not doing its job properly and refusing to announce real numbers.Over 30 000 people have died or wounded from both sides since April.OSSE totally biased towards Ukraine whole time and working as spies for them.International Red Crest refusing to work and help people of Donbas.Entire western MSM doing propaganda work for new west friends in Kiev.But despite all this DNR/LNR not only will win but expand Novorossia .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

Su-35S deployed to Belbek air base

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok




----------



## Superboy

Cyber Berkut hacked intel on US counter mortar radars to Ukraine. http://cyber-berkut.org/img/3.1.PNG

Such radars don't last very long.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

rebels attack


----------



## Superboy

vostok said:


> Chak Norris became cossack and join militia
> View attachment 154646




What gun is the guy on the left holding? AK-74M or AK-74 but with plum polymer furnishing?


----------



## Superboy

rebels attack

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vostok

"We have faith, honor and dignity..."
Handing the flag to 1st Battalion of "The Ghost" Brigade of Brigadir Mozgovoy.


----------



## Superboy

Is Mozgovoi a Cossack?


----------



## Superboy

rebels pounding Ukrainians at the Donetsk airport


----------



## vostok

Superboy said:


> Is Mozgovoi a Cossack?


No, as far as I know. Perhaps you have thought so because of the "Папаха" (papakha, military hat)- but such caps were also in Soviet times, they were part of the uniform of generals from 1940 and later - for colonels. This tradition continues to this day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

captured Bulat joins rebel armored corps

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

10 Su-27SM and 4 Su-30M2 arrived in Sevastopol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

At least 1,184 Ukrainian soldiers got killed in Donbas so far. 

At least 1,184 soldiers killed in Russia’s war against Ukraine


----------



## Gabriel92

Russian T72B3 in Ukraine.

(Apparently captured by the Ukranian army then captured by the rebels.)
0:36 inside French Thales Optronique




















BTR-82AM






I didn't know that Russia supplied the separatists with these new materials.... or.... ?


----------



## Barmaley

Gabriel92 said:


> the separatists



separatists is quite wrong name for the Novorossian movement.



Gabriel92 said:


> I didn't know that Russia supplied the separatists with these new materials



I see nothing wrong in this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

Gabriel92 said:


> Russian T72B3 in Ukraine.
> 
> (Apparently captured by the Ukranian army then captured by the rebels.)
> 0:36 inside French Thales Optronique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTR-82AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know that Russia supplied the separatists with these new materials.... or.... ?




Yes, arms supply from Russia.


----------



## Barmaley

Superboy said:


> At least 1,184 Ukrainian soldiers got killed in Donbas so far.
> 
> At least 1,184 soldiers killed in Russia’s war against Ukraine



Even according to semi-official statistic(made by Ukrainians) it's already 1518.
part 1
http://uk.wikipedia.org/wiki/Втрати...лідок_російського_вторгнення_в_Україну_(2014)

part 2
http://uk.wikipedia.org/wiki/Втрати...их_військових_формувань_з_24_серпня_2014_року

Ukrainian junta trying to hide their loses very badly, so even this is source couldn't be trusted


----------



## Barmaley

Superboy said:


> Su-35S deployed to Belbek air base



Also, Su-27SM, Su-27UB and Su-30SM


----------



## Superboy

Barmaley said:


> Also, Su-27SM, Su-27UB and Su-30SM




Su-30M2


----------



## Barmaley

Superboy said:


> Su-30M2


Nope, only Su-27SM and Su-30SM and Su-35..
Also, I made i mistake there is no Su-27UB.


----------



## Superboy

rebel Grad attack











rebels in Donetsk airport






captured Bulat

Трофейный танк Булат на вооружении ополчения ЛНР. Ноябрь 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Barmaley

Gabriel92 said:


> BTR-82AM



Another one, for example. 
Lugansk's Military police use them.


----------



## Superboy

Barmaley said:


> Another one, for example.
> Lugansk's Military police use them.
> View attachment 158133




Lugansk police got BTR-82A from Russia. Wow!


----------



## vostok

Superboy said:


> Lugansk police got BTR-82A from Russia. Wow!


It is not government assistance. Most likely, the good people of Abkhazia and South Ossetia have bought and gave it to New Russia.


----------



## Gabriel92

@vostok Please,do you understand what this video is talking about ?


----------



## vostok

Gabriel92 said:


> @vostok Please,do you understand what this video is talking about ?


This is some sort of propaganda video by Junta Production. To watch this - like eat shit instead of food.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

Russia is transfering tank forces from Ulan-Ude to Rostov region:
















They arrived to Rostov region...










@vostok What do you think about those deployments of the Russian army ?
Just protecting the border ? Future operation ? Tourism ?


----------



## vostok

Gabriel92 said:


> Russia is transfering tank forces from Ulan-Ude to Rostov region:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They arrived to Rostov region...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @vostok What do you think about those deployments of the Russian army ?
> Just protecting the border ? Future operation ? Tourism ?


What's the difference where to move military units within your own borders? Especially not the fact that this event ever took place. You should read less Russophobian media.
Anecdote.
Putin watches TV. The announcer says:
- The junta in the 23rd time announced that Russia sent troops to Ukraine.
Putin thinks:
"May be I should really send troops just for one week, and then withdraw so they could understand the difference?"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gabriel92

There were (or there's still) Russian troops in Ukraine,it's sure.
Remember in August,the rebels were losing everywhere and in one day they said "We'll launch a counter-offensive",in 1-2 weeks they literally smashed the Ukrainian army .... That's suspect no ?... 
Putin also admitted that there were no Russian troops in Crimea...........


----------



## vostok

Gabriel92 said:


> There were (or there's still) Russian troops in Ukraine,it's sure.
> Remember in August,the rebels were losing everywhere and in one day they said "We'll launch a counter-offensive",in 1-2 weeks they literally smashed the Ukrainian army .... That's suspect no ?...
> Putin also admitted that there were no Russian troops in Crimea...........


No one loses nothing. Only the borders towns. Strelkov managed to withdraw his men from Slavyansk with weapons.
Offensive of militia was planned at the same time when the Junta shoot the plane. Because of this militia's offensive did not happen
If in Ukraine were Russian troops - at least like in Crimea, without heavy armors and aircrafst - most of Ukr troops would simply give up. I assure you in that.
In New Russia, there are only Russian volunteers, some instructors and itelligence. But no regular military units. BTW there few French volunteers in New Russian militia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

So,how do you explain that Lev Schlossberg,a local Pskov politician was beaten after reporting about paratroopers gone to Ukraine ?


----------



## vostok

Gabriel92 said:


> So,how do you explain that Lev Schlossberg,a local Pskov politician was beaten after reporting about paratroopers gone to Ukraine ?


There is a saying - "beating the fool means teaching him."
Think about it. If in Ukraine were Russian troops, the Ukrainian army would behave as well as in the Crimea - that is, just give up and shift side to Russian Army.
Junta began to attack in summer only when convinced that Putin will not send troops.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Superboy

Gabriel92 said:


> Russia is transfering tank forces from Ulan-Ude to Rostov region:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They arrived to Rostov region...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @vostok What do you think about those deployments of the Russian army ?
> Just protecting the border ? Future operation ? Tourism ?




Most likely supply rebels. Russians typically use T-90 not T-72.


----------



## Gabriel92

Superboy said:


> Most likely supply rebels. Russians typically use T-90 not T-72.



Russia still uses T72s in high quantity....
Not all russian armored divisions are equipped with the T90....


----------



## Superboy

Gabriel92 said:


> Russia still uses T72s in high quantity....
> Not all russian armored divisions are equipped with the T90....




The T-72s that Russian army uses is typically T-72B3 rather than T-72B as shown. These are very likely hand me downs for rebels.


----------



## Galad

Ukranian side has admitted 14 000 dead from April to November.At vk strelkov info there is a short video from Igor Bezler.Amongs other things he is saying -Poroshenko and wife of Gerasimov(person close to Avakov) did sell weapons to Gorlovka NAF units - trucks of weapons.Not long ago there was a report for train full with "Grad" missiles coming from Zaporojie.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Barmaley

*Igor Bezler talks about arms deals between NAF and the Ukrainian government. Reveals that Poroshenko still owes weapon supplies on the sum of 450 000 UAH he hasn't provided to Gorlovka yet.*


----------



## Superboy

Gabriel92 said:


> There were (or there's still) Russian troops in Ukraine,it's sure.
> Remember in August,the rebels were losing everywhere and in one day they said "We'll launch a counter-offensive",in 1-2 weeks they literally smashed the Ukrainian army .... That's suspect no ?...
> Putin also admitted that there were no Russian troops in Crimea...........




Everyone knew there were Russian troops in Crimea. There were photographic and video evidences. Plus, only Russians have Ratnik which were seen in Crimea. There are no Russian troops in Donbas. Everyone knows Ukrainian troops don't dare shoot at Russian troops. Ukrainian troops drop and run at the very first sight of Russian troops. That's why Russia annexed republic of Crimea and special city of Sevastopol, more than 4.5% of the rest of Ukraine, without firing a single shot  This to date is the most successful military campaign in human history. Donetsk is no Slavyansk. You think Ukrainian army could have taken Donetsk had there been no Russian backing to rebels whatsoever? Even the Russian army had trouble taking Grozny after losing thousands of soldiers.


----------



## Gabriel92

vostok said:


> In New Russia, there are only Russian volunteers, some instructors and itelligence



That's not what the "junta" says and shows....



> Machinery, Rus passports & lists of soldiers from Pskov airborne division found in #Lugansk



















---------------------------

















Vintorez ?


----------



## vostok

Gabriel92 said:


> That's not what the "junta" says and shows....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintorez ?


You would believe Goebbels? After all, he was a master-liar. And Junta - his heirs. They do not even hide the fact that they are followers of the Nazis of the Second World War.
Think with your own head. Russia - is powerful military machine. It is able to overcome all united Europe (iwithout USA military). And Ukrainian army - corrupt, fragmented, poorly equipped, half of it - a Nazi battalions of mercenaries who do not obey to the staff.
The war of Russia and Ukraine would have ended in 3-5 days.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Superboy

There are also American special forces in Libya, Iraq, Syria. Doesn't mean America is at war with anyone.


----------



## Gabriel92

vostok said:


> Russia - is powerful military machine. It is able to overcome all united Europe.



I'll be very worried if this was the great Red army,it was more modern,and more prepared...


Sorry... but the Russian army is morally obsolete and isn't capable to win the long conflict.
We saw the powerful machine in the little Georgia.... In five days,67 soldiers killed,more than 4 aircrafts downed,3 tanks,20 armored and 20 non armored vehicles destroyed...
Yes you'll say that Putin started to investing in rearmament,but the process of updating of an arsenal of Russia was slowed down by corruption and bad management .
Also,Russian army couldn't pass from draft to contract army.. (It will be a real massacre in a future war..)
The corrupt conscription process of the Russian Federation with it's tactics of abuse destroys moral, increases suicide rates and makes desertion a probable conclusion...
Sorry Vostok,but you have to see the reality....... Russia without nuclear weapons is nothing... and you should say to Putin that Russia isn't and won't be like USSR. 
Opps,this isn't the right place to debate about that.
Da Svidanya !


----------



## Superboy

Gabriel92 said:


> I'll be very worried if this was the great Red army,it was more modern,and more prepared...
> 
> 
> Sorry... but the Russian army is morally obsolete and isn't capable to win the long conflict.
> We saw the powerful machine in the little Georgia.... In five days,67 soldiers killed,more than 4 aircrafts downed,3 tanks,20 armored and 20 non armored vehicles destroyed...
> Yes you'll say that Putin started to investing in rearmament,but the process of updating of an arsenal of Russia was slowed down by corruption and bad management .
> Also,Russian army couldn't pass from draft to contract army.. (It will be a real massacre in a future war..)
> The corrupt conscription process of the Russian Federation with it's tactics of abuse destroys moral, increases suicide rates and makes desertion a probable conclusion...
> Sorry Vostok,but you have to see the reality....... Russia without nuclear weapons is nothing... and you should say to Putin that Russia isn't and won't be like USSR.
> Opps,this isn't the right place to debate about that.
> Da Svidanya !




Ukrainian military is obsolete. Only has a few Soviet era Su-27 fighter jets. Russia's Su-27 and Su-30 are all upgraded to Su-27SM and Su-30M2 which are as advanced as F-18E. Russia's T-72 tanks are all upgraded to T-72B3 which are as advanced as M1A2.

Georgia isn't exactly a small country. Some 60,000 square kilometers isn't it? Still, Georgia lost to Russia in under a week despite having received arms from Ukraine during the war. Pathetic.


----------



## vostok

Gabriel92 said:


> I'll be very worried if this was the great Red army,it was more modern,and more prepared...
> 
> 
> Sorry... but the Russian army is morally obsolete and isn't capable to win the long conflict.
> We saw the powerful machine in the little Georgia.... In five days,67 soldiers killed,more than 4 aircrafts downed,3 tanks,20 armored and 20 non armored vehicles destroyed...
> Yes you'll say that Putin started to investing in rearmament,but the process of updating of an arsenal of Russia was slowed down by corruption and bad management .
> Also,Russian army couldn't pass from draft to contract army.. (It will be a real massacre in a future war..)
> The corrupt conscription process of the Russian Federation with it's tactics of abuse destroys moral, increases suicide rates and makes desertion a probable conclusion...
> Sorry Vostok,but you have to see the reality....... Russia without nuclear weapons is nothing... and you should say to Putin that Russia isn't and won't be like USSR.
> Opps,this isn't the right place to debate about that.
> Da Svidanya !


United States for several years been supplying weapons to Georgia for several years and trained the Georgian army to fight. And Russia crash with them in 5 days. Putin simply did not capture Tbilisi, while the Georgian army was no longer resisted.
I remember some great armies of history that underestimated the Russian army - they all are buried in our fields.
You should also understand that the Junta troops in Donbass - are occupiers, not the owners. The local population does not support them. But strongly supports Russia and New Russia.
Ukrainian army - it is now even in worse shape than it was Georgian one. To this should be added the total corruption at all levels.
In Crimea, about 90% of the Ukrainian Armed Forces took the side of Russia. In Donbas would be the same, if Putin decided to send troops.
Gabrielle, sorry, but Europe does not even a subject of politics - just an object. You are colonies of USA. Russia would crush your toys armies in a couple of weeks - because you will not resist, as Europe did not resist to Hitler.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

Let's not forget, Gabriel, Russia can finance an independence movement in French Guiana. France should give the land back to the natives of South America, or there will be trouble


----------



## Gabriel92

@vostok The Russian army is composed of old tanks,old artillery and not well trained soldiers and also doesn't have good tactics...  (they're still using the soviet tactic,which is obsolete today...),also doesn't have good officers,just some corrupt men who are stealing the money for the army.....
Luckily i don't live in MotherRussia,because Putin will send his men to beat me up,because i say the truth.. 
Right now,the military victory is made by technology,better tactics,well trained soldiers,not by mass soldiers and tanks.. as it used to be 40 yeas ago....



> And Russia crash with them in 5 days



This was Georgia.... a little country with a little army,and if i'm not wrong you see that war as a total succes ? 

----------

Also,we'll see in the winter what Russia or "novorossia" will do..
---------------

I also always wondered,why all Russians are saying that Ukrainians are nazi,facists etc... this is the chaos...
But now,i know..
You should see this document. 







--------------



Superboy said:


> Let's not forget, Gabriel, Russia can finance an independence movement in French Guiana. France should give the land back to the natives of South America, or there will be trouble


----------



## Superboy

Gabriel92 said:


> @vostok The Russian army is composed of old tanks,old artillery and not well trained soldiers and also doesn't have good tactics...  (they're still using the soviet tactic,which is obsolete today...),also doesn't have good officers,just some corrupt men who are stealing the money for the army.....
> Luckily i don't live in MotherRussia,because Putin will send his men to beat me up,because i say the truth..
> Right now,the military victory is made by technology,better tactics,well trained soldiers,not by mass soldiers and tanks.. as it used to be 40 yeas ago....
> 
> 
> 
> This was Georgia.... a little country with a little army,and if i'm not wrong you see that war as a total succes ?
> 
> ----------
> 
> Also,we'll see in the winter what Russia or "novorossia" will do..
> ---------------
> 
> I also always wondered,why all Russians are saying that Ukrainians are nazi,facists etc... this is the chaos...
> But now,i know..
> You should see this document.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --------------




Georgia lost Abkhazia and South Ossetia, in total some 20 to 25 percent of Georgia's territory. That was a pretty bad loss for Georgia. By comparison, Ukraine is only some 3.5 percent of Russia's territory and Crimea is only some 4.5% of Ukraine's territory.

As for the record, it is FATHER Russia, not mother Russia. Russia is the world's biggest and most powerful country at over 17 million square kilometers. That's bigger than Antarctica. Bigger than Europe.


----------



## vostok

Gabriel92 said:


> @vostok The Russian army is composed of old tanks,old artillery and not well trained soldiers and also doesn't have good tactics...  (they're still using the soviet tactic,which is obsolete today...),also doesn't have good officers,just some corrupt men who are stealing the money for the army.....
> Luckily i don't live in MotherRussia,because Putin will send his men to beat me up,because i say the truth..
> Right now,the military victory is made by technology,better tactics,well trained soldiers,not by mass soldiers and tanks.. as it used to be 40 yeas ago....
> 
> 
> 
> This was Georgia.... a little country with a little army,and if i'm not wrong you see that war as a total succes ?
> 
> ----------
> 
> Also,we'll see in the winter what Russia or "novorossia" will do..
> ---------------
> 
> I also always wondered,why all Russians are saying that Ukrainians are nazi,facists etc... this is the chaos...
> But now,i know..
> You should see this document.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --------------


Nobody calls Ukrainians "Nazis". "Nazis" is called only real Nazis - the followers of Bandera, Western-Ukrainian minion of Hitler.
Number of new and full modernized equipment in the Russian army - 40%. It's thousands and thousands of units of technics.
When did the armies of Europe in the last time carry military exercises with hundreds of thousands of soldiers and tens of thousands of units of land and avia technics? Will you be able to counter full scale attack in the spirit of Hitler's Blitzkrieg? Nope, you will not.. Your armies - something between Colonial corpus and anti-terrorist unitt. You can fight with African countries (not very succesfull thou), but you can do nothing to stop real army.
I'm not talking about the thousands of tactical (not to mention strategic one) nuclear weapons, which will not leave you a single chance.
Gabrielle, you, like many in the West misunderstands the situation. Half of the population of Ukraine really want reunification of Ukraine and Russia. From the 9th century until 1991, we were one state (except for about 200 years of Polish occupation of South-West of Russia). Until 1917 Little Russian (named "Ukrainian" by Bolsheviks) language was considered a dialect of the Russian language, and Little Russians - one of the three branches of the Russian people (along with the Great Russians and White Russians).
The border between Ukraine and Russia - the same nonsense as if someone line a border between France and Burgundy or France and Normandy. (Although Normandy and Burgundy were really independent states, and Ukraine - never)
Russia has every right helps the residents of Ukraine. About 40% of Russian citizens have close relatives in Ukraine and about 50% of Ukrainian citizens have close relatives in Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

Probaby you,but when i see Russians talking about Ukraine,they're always saying that they are facists,nazis,they wan to kill all pro-Russians.... 
Your army can't win against professionnal/motived/well trained and equipped soldiers,who have good tactics,you,in the East you still think that the Russian army can invade Europe in 3 days,and this is the red army... poor you!
And... please don't joke,in 2009 90% of the material of the Russian army was obsolete,and you think that in 4 years,now 40% are modern... (The modernisation process has been slowed down by the corruption and bad managments. ) 

(I found to you a russian source,but the article is in French...)



> "Only 10% of Russian arms and military equipment correspond to modern requirements"



La difficile réforme de l'armée russe | Opinions | RIA Novosti

You also have to understand that the old tactics don't work today... 
The Russian army is nothing without nuclear weapons,also Russia is nothing without oil,without oil Russia will be like Congo,and this is an insult to Congo...
The oil price par barel is at 66$,you'll collapse soon,trust me,with the sanctions it's even worse... 
We'll put Putin on his knees.
Putin is nothing. (Probably a little bit better than F.Hollande,but nothing.)
(What he thinks he is....)







-----------------------------------



> Your armies - something between Colonial corpus and anti-terrorist unitt. You can fight with African countries (not very succesfull thou),



Not succesfull,the last war we fought was agains terrorists in Mali. (asymetric war,generally,there are a lot of casualties....)
The terrorists were haf to take the capital (Bamako),in one week we literally smached them.....
4.000 French soldiers against more than 10.000 terrorists... (They were equipped with manpads,artillery,anti aircrafts guns... captured from Libya..)
9 soldiers were killed (1 in accident,so 8) by the terrorists,and more than 1.000 terrorists have been killed,300 captured,50 vehicles destroyed,60 IEDs defused,the rest of the terrorists ran away  (1 french soldier *:* more than 100 terrorists.)
Also,when i see how the Russian army gets slaughtered everyear in Daghestan,Chechnya,i ask myself some questions... 

----------------------------------------------------------------

Russians are really hypocrite,they support the independance of "novorossia",but what happened when Chechens wanted to become independant... 
----------------------------------

So back to the topic. 

Russian uav downed by Ukrainians


----------



## vostok

Gabriel92 said:


> Probaby you,but when i see Russians talking about Ukraine,they're always saying that they are facists,nazis,they wan to kill all pro-Russians....
> Your army can't win against professionnal/motived/well trained and equipped soldiers,who have good tactics,you,in the East you still think that the Russian army can invade Europe in 3 days,and this is the red army... poor you!
> And... please don't joke,in 2009 90% of the material of the Russian army was obsolete,and you think that in 4 years,now 40% are modern... (The modernisation process has been slowed down by the corruption and bad managments. )
> 
> (I found to you a russian source,but the article is in French...)
> 
> 
> 
> La difficile réforme de l'armée russe | Opinions | RIA Novosti
> 
> You also have to understand that the old tactics don't work today...
> The Russian army is nothing without nuclear weapons,also Russia is nothing without oil,without oil Russia will be like Congo,and this is an insult to Congo...
> The oil price par barel is at 66$,you'll collapse soon,trust me,with the sanctions it's even worse...
> We'll put Putin on his knees.
> Putin is nothing. (Probably a little bit better than F.Hollande,but nothing.)
> (What he thinks he is....)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> Not succesfull,the last war we fought was agains terrorists in Mali. (asymetric war,generally,there are a lot of casualties....)
> The terrorists were haf to take the capital (Bamako),in one week we literally smached them.....
> 4.000 French soldiers against more than 10.000 terrorists... (They were equipped with manpads,artillery,anti aircrafts guns... captured from Libya..)
> 9 soldiers were killed (1 in accident,so 8) by the terrorists,and more than 1.000 terrorists have been killed,300 captured,50 vehicles destroyed,60 IEDs defused,the rest of the terrorists ran away  (1 french soldier *:* more than 100 terrorists.)
> Also,when i see how the Russian army gets slaughtered everyear in Daghestan,Chechnya,i ask myself some questions...
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Russians are really hypocrite,they support the independance of "novorossia",but what happened when Chechens wanted to become independant...
> ----------------------------------
> 
> So back to the topic.
> 
> Russian uav downed by Ukrainians


You could not even win pour guy Gaddafi - you just ran out of ammunition and had to call the Daddy - US .
You may not believe it, but since 2009, much has changed. Russia has become the world's third defense spending.
*Минобороны: Доля современного оружия в войсках превысила 40%*
 ВЗГЛЯД / Минобороны: Доля современного оружия в войсках превысила 40%
The plants working, the state pays money, so Army was able to achieve 40% number in 2014, not in 2016.
About drone - I told you once said that a number of Russian intelligence, instructors and advisors are in New Russia. It's not secret. NATO intelligence officers and instructors there too, you can be sure.
About Chechnya - no one has ever held a referendum on independence there. At the same time in the Crimea and the New Russia such referendums were held with a completely unambiguous results. And I tell you once again - at least half of Ukraine wants to be a part of Russia. The USSR, the Russian Empire, Kievan Rus - it was our history. They stole our true history after 1991. 3 of the seven Party General Secretaries were originally from the Ukraine.
Who told you that the Russian military are ill-prepared? We, unlike you, has our own navigation system, complete radar coverage. 
In recent years, was carried out hundreds military trainings of all scales. You can only watch in movies such a big war games (exept naval games with USA). When it comes to large-scale war, you will not even know how to react. Our missiles will erase you to dust in a few hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabriel92

@vostok Vosty lol,stop the propaganda...
I work in the army,you won't teach me anything new,i have some friends in the air force,one of them participated in the operation Harmattan,and they didn't ran out of ammunitions....
And ? So,doing 1 great exercise 1 time in 20 years means that you're well prepared ? You should train your troops a lot in 1 months.
It will be very hard to you to afford the modernisation plan,even your finance minister says that Russia can't afford military spending plan,how will you do,while our sanctions will be much harder,and the price of oil is failing.  ?
Ok,but how many % of the funds for miitary are in generas,politics pockets ?
(66$/barel,it's time to vlady to cut the budgets..)

Finance minister warns Russia can't afford military spending plan| Reuters

----------------------------

Russian army T72B3 captured by the Ukrainian army,now under Ukrainian hands.






----------------------------
*Comparison: Funerals of Ukrainian Heroes and Russian Soldiers Killed in Donbas*


----------



## Superboy

Gabriel92 said:


> Vosty lol,stop the propaganda...
> I work in the army,you won't teach me anything new,i have some friends in the air force,one of them participated in the operation Harmattan,and they didn't ran out of ammunitions....
> And ? So,doing 1 great exercise 1 time in 20 years means that you're well prepared ? You should train your troops a lot in 1 months.
> It will be very hard to you to afford the modernisation plan,even your finance minister says that Russia can't afford military spending plan,how will you do,while our sanctions will be much harder,and the price of oil is failing.  ?
> Ok,but how many % of the funds for miitary are in generas,politics pockets ?
> (66$/barel,it's time to vlady to cut the budgets..)
> 
> Finance minister warns Russia can't afford military spending plan| Reuters
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> Russian army T72B3 captured by the Ukrainian army,now under Ukrainian hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------
> *Comparison: Funerals of Ukrainian Heroes and Russian Soldiers Killed in Donbas*




Tanks are nothing but steel coffins these days. Without air power, Ukraine can't do anything about ATGM teams which snipe tanks from up to 4 kilometers away.  With every tank blown up, 3 soldiers die.


----------



## Otocal

Russian T-72's will simply roll over the gassed T-80's


----------



## nangyale

@Gabriel92 
It seems like you have been hooked on the idiot box for too long, looking at the ukie propaganda videos you have been spreading. 

The $66 a barrel of oil has more to do with Saudi foreign policy for the short term, it can't be sustained for long. The overall global appetite for oil is increasing that means sooner rather than later oil prices have to increase as well. It's a simple arithmetic of supply and demand.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nangyale

Also when you are talking about sanctions and it's affect on the Russian economy have you given a thought to the French economy, the last time I checked it wasn't in great shape either.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

Gabriel92 said:


> @vostok Vosty lol,stop the propaganda...
> I work in the army,you won't teach me anything new,i have some friends in the air force,one of them participated in the operation Harmattan,and they didn't ran out of ammunitions....
> And ? So,doing 1 great exercise 1 time in 20 years means that you're well prepared ? You should train your troops a lot in 1 months.
> It will be very hard to you to afford the modernisation plan,even your finance minister says that Russia can't afford military spending plan,how will you do,while our sanctions will be much harder,and the price of oil is failing.  ?
> Ok,but how many % of the funds for miitary are in generas,politics pockets ?
> (66$/barel,it's time to vlady to cut the budgets..)
> 
> Finance minister warns Russia can't afford military spending plan| Reuters
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> Russian army T72B3 captured by the Ukrainian army,now under Ukrainian hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------
> *Comparison: Funerals of Ukrainian Heroes and Russian Soldiers Killed in Donbas*


Stop your Western propaganda. Gabby, you uploading photos that uses Junta in its propaganda. You justify people who burnt alive a few easy dozens local people in Odessa. Burned alive, you understand this? They seized power by force in the country, they = Junta. Lie - their only tool to distract people from reality. And the reality is that they steal all the money that gives the west on the Ukr army. They sell weapons to militias. They rape, rob - behave as invaders. And they are the occupiers.
I'll repeat for the thousandth time - in Novorossiya there are no regiments of the Russian army. This does not mean that there is no Russian warriors, but they go there to fight at their own risk. For free. However, there is, of course instructors, advisors, scouts. This Russian land, the Russian people live there. If this were Americans, the United States bombed Ukraine to dust.
Do not read Junta propaganda, you will not find truth. These people have recently stated that "Altaic armored-tank militia" moved to Donbass. This was the most stupid thing I ever heard! They constantly use the names and numbers of non-existent or long disbanded military units. This is nonsense. If there were real column of Russian troops - a couple of thousands of tanks, helicopters, infantry fighting vehicles, armored personnel carriers, fighter jets, cruise missiles, and so on - most part of Ukrainian troops fled, or switched side to Russia.
Do not worry for Russia. Prices will rise again, the United States is not able to lower the price to $ 20, as they did in the 80s. So, no big deal.
"Your sanctions"? These are US sanctions, you are just colonies that obey orders.
Look here - her name was Valeria Lyahova, she was 16, and she threw herself under a Nazi tank with a bunch of grenades in hand.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## flamer84

vostok said:


> Stop your Western propaganda. Gabby, you uploading photos that uses Junta in its propaganda. You justify people who burnt alive a few easy dozens local people in Odessa. Burned alive, you understand this? They seized power by force in the country, they = Junta. Lie - their only tool to distract people from reality. And the reality is that they steal all the money that gives the west on the Ukr army. They sell weapons to militias. They rape, rob - behave as invaders. And they are the occupiers.
> I'll repeat for the thousandth time - in Novorossiya there are no regiments of the Russian army. This does not mean that there is no Russian warriors, but they go there to fight at their own risk. For free. However, there is, of course instructors, advisors, scouts. This Russian land, the Russian people live there. If this were Americans, the United States bombed Ukraine to dust.
> Do not read Junta propaganda, you will not find truth. These people have recently stated that "Altaic armored-tank militia" moved to Donbass. This was the most stupid thing I ever heard! They constantly use the names and numbers of non-existent or long disbanded military units. This is nonsense. If there were real column of Russian troops - a couple of thousands of tanks, helicopters, infantry fighting vehicles, armored personnel carriers, fighter jets, cruise missiles, and so on - most part of Ukrainian troops fled, or switched side to Russia.
> Do not worry for Russia. Prices will rise again, the United States is not able to lower the price to $ 20, as they did in the 80s. So, no big deal.
> "Your sanctions"? These are US sanctions, you are just colonies that obey orders.
> Look here - her name was Valeria Lyahova, she was 16, and she threw herself under a Nazi tank with a bunch of grenades in hand.
> View attachment 158961




Oh brother..."16 year old girl throws herself under nazi tank with grenade in hand"-propaganda crap taken from the Soviet 1940's manuals.-Lavrenti Beria and daddy Stalin are proud.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

@vostok If this was a Russian land and the "junta" is killing its civilians,why don't the Russian army "liberate" all the eastern Ukraine ?
Didn't Medvedev (or putin i don't remember) say that Russia will protect its citizens everywhere in the world ? (lol)
Also,if i show all the Russian propaganda and "novorossia" propaganda,i think it will take some months...
If there aren't Russian troops in Ukraine,who are you burrying in secret ? Also,why when persons are investigating the precense of Russian troops in Ukraine,they're getting beaten,or considered as western spies,or even terrorists ?
Remember,the great and the powerfull (lel) Putin said there weren't Russian troops in Crimea,then a couples of day after,he said that there are Russian troops to "protect" russians citizens against facists and the nazis of Kiev.....
Also,look at these T72B3s for exemple...
Sure, Russia just gives some recent modernised tanks to the separatists... Santa claus came before december...
remember those BMD-2 and captured soilders form Pskov In Ukraine.... 

















------
Also this









(if i'm not wrong,that soldier has been killed by the ukrainian forces.)

Junta propaganda right ?
But trust what you want vosty. 
---------------------


vostok said:


> You justify people who burnt alive a few easy dozens local people in Odessa



What ?

-----------
They wanted to be with EU side,they didn't want a Russian puppet as president,where's the problem ?


----------



## vostok

Gabriel92 said:


> @vostok If this was a Russian land and the "junta" is killing its civilians,why don't the Russian army "liberate" all the eastern Ukraine ?
> Didn't Medvedev (or putin i don't remember) say that Russia will protect its citizens everywhere in the world ? (lol)
> Also,if i show all the Russian propaganda and "novorossia" propaganda,i think it will take some months...
> If there aren't Russian troops in Ukraine,who are you burrying in secret ? Also,why when persons are investigating the precense of Russian troops in Ukraine,they're getting beaten,or considered as western spies,or even terrorists ?
> Remember,the great and the powerfull (lel) Putin said there weren't Russian troops in Crimea,then a couples of day after,he said that there are Russian troops to "protect" russians citizens against facists and the nazis of Kiev.....
> Also,look at these T72B3s for exemple...
> Sure, Russia just gives some recent modernised tanks to the separatists... Santa claus came before december...
> remember those BMD-2 and captured soilders form Pskov In Ukraine....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ------
> Also this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (if i'm not wrong,that soldier has been killed by the ukrainian forces.)
> 
> Junta propaganda right ?
> But trust what you want vosty.
> ---------------------
> 
> 
> What ?
> They wanted to be with EU side,they didn't want a Russian puppet as president,where's the problem ?


Junta propaganda works only for those who admit that they can, in principle, telling the truth. It is designed for Western people. All members of the junta - were in power under Yanukovich, and they were members of organized crime in the 90s. For example Poroshenko was a minister in the government of Yanukovych. And now they suddenly became "revolutionaries." And in order to come to power they did maidan and went to war, already has cost thousands of lives. And still, they will lose, because there is no truth behind them.
Maybe you do not know what happened in Odessa. Nazis with weapons drove peaceful locals who peacefully opposed the junta and the Maidan in the building and burned alive them. Those who jumped out from burning they killed with weapons or metal fittings.
You post some photos from Junta publics - they have less value than a byte on the server. Each fake Junta has long been unmasked. No tank columns from Russia nobody not found. Even Psaki did not show no satellite photos of "tank columns".
If the New Russia does have some equipment from Russia - it was not delivered by the Russian government, and by good people.
About the fact that Putin has not sent troops to the New Russia - I do not know why he did not. If it was I who decide - I would send troops without any doubts.
About those who wants American puppets as authorities and for the sake of it destroyed the country and expelled legitimate authority - God will judge them. Among them most - naive idiots.
In any case, I believe that the New Russia will win in its just struggle for independence. And I believe in Free Novorossia from Odessa to Kharkov.
Insurgents of Nazi batallion "Azov". Junta made them part of Kiev police.




one of them reading a verse to his captain. Pay attention to the "Sieg Heil" at the end.




All this happens in the building of the regional governance of the Kiev police.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Galad

@ Vostok-he knows very well what did happen in Odessa!But it does not matter for him-russian people for the likes of Gabriel and Flamer are nothing.Dont waste your time arguing with them-look at their posts and hatred for anything russian.Anything harmful to Russia and russian people is fine in their book.
In other news - soon another 9th humanitarian convoy will be send to help people of DNR/LNR

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabriel92

Trust what you want.
You'll see soon that you're government is lying to you again. (Aren't you a Russian speaker from Ukraine,so you're Ukrainian... )
Meanwhile,the west continues to supply Ukrainian soldiers with equipment..


















Ukrainian nazi sold....
Opps ?







--------------






Russian Rocket luncher captured


----------



## Superboy

Gabriel92 said:


> Trust what you want.
> You'll see soon that you're government is lying to you again. (Aren't you a Russian speaker from Ukraine,so you're Ukrainian... )
> Meanwhile,the west continues to supply Ukrainian soldiers with equipment..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukrainian nazi sold....
> Opps ?


----------



## Superboy

Gabriel's grandpa must have fought for Vichy France Nazis 

Vichy France - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

As for body armor, you have no idea how easily armor piercing 7N22 and 7N14 bullets slice through them like knife through butter. So go ahead and waste your money supplying body armor to Ukraine. It won't do Ukraine any good


----------



## Gabriel92

Superboy said:


> Gabriel's grandpa must have fought for Vichy France Nazis
> 
> Vichy France - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Gabriel92 said:


> Trust what you want.
> You'll see soon that you're government is lying to you again. (Aren't you a Russian speaker from Ukraine,so you're Ukrainian... )
> Meanwhile,the west continues to supply Ukrainian soldiers with equipment..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukrainian nazi sold....
> Opps ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russian Rocket luncher captured



Hope they dont surrender their arms and run away singing the national anthem like the last time..


----------



## vostok

Gabriel92 said:


> Trust what you want.
> You'll see soon that you're government is lying to you again. (Aren't you a Russian speaker from Ukraine,so you're Ukrainian... )
> Meanwhile,the west continues to supply Ukrainian soldiers with equipment..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukrainian nazi sold....
> Opps ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russian Rocket luncher captured


Believe in what you want. But remember, you know nothing, and I live here. I know, that teachers in our schools are forced to teach children the local version of "Sieg Heil". You would like the children to France shouted "Sieg Heil" and forced to glory collaborators of WW2?
Tell me, if Junta is so sure, that it fight with Russia - why they do not claim the war?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

@vostok I cannot really condemn them,remember what one of your leader did to the Ukrainian people...
And you want them to love Putin,communism and others ?
Be sure that they won't hug you.

So what ?


----------



## Superboy

Oh, looky here. Brand new T-72B3 






Oh, looky here. Brand new ASVK sniper rifle


----------



## nangyale

@Gabriel92 
Ukraine as a country exists because of communists. If it wasn't for Lenin and Khurschev there would be no country called Ukraine with these borders today. 
So yes they should be greatful to communism.
Probably it's time for you to study something about Ukraine before you continue on this topic.


----------



## nangyale

Gabriel92 said:


> @vostok I cannot really condemn them,remember what one of your leader did to the Ukrainian people...
> And you want them to love Putin,communism and others ?
> Be sure that they won't hug you.
> 
> So what ?


----------



## Gabriel92

KSVK captured.


----------



## Superboy

Gabriel92 said:


> KSVK captured.




ASVK not KSVK. ASVK has that kind of muzzle device. It is a new 2013 rifle  Good for sniping people from say 1.5 km away.


----------



## Superboy

rebel self propelled howitzers pound Ukrainian positions


----------



## Gabriel92

Drunken separatists beat people and clashes between them.






Wounded Ukrainian soldiers treated in Lithuania.























Ukrainian BM-21 Grad battery pounding separatists/mercenaries positions

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

commander of "Donbass" Nazi batallion Semenchenko. Recently he said that he is smarter in military science then Victory Marshal Zhukov.








Nazi batallions










Two Kiev policemen





History of mane cities of New Russia
Kharkov - Russian city. It was built in 1630-ies. on-site (within the walls) ancient settlement Kharkov sometimes identified as Kipchak city of XI century Sharukan or Hun city of V century Kharka. There settled Little Russians fleeing from Poles from the right bank of the Dnieper . Tsar Alexei Mikhailovich built a castle and founded in 1656 the Kharkov voivodship (province).

Dnipropetrovsk was founded by Catherine II in 1776 and was called Ekaterinoslav.

Lugansk was founded in 1795 when Catherine II founded ironworks on the river Lugan. To work on it in to Lugansk came to live people from the central and north-western provinces of Russia.

Kherson. June 18, 1778 Catherine II signed a decree on the basis of the fortress and shipyard and already 19 October 1778 laid the fortress, shipyard and the city, known as Kherson. Founder of the city, and later its governor-general was a favorite of the Empress Catherine II, the famous statesman and military leader Grigory Potemkin.

Donetsk until 1923 the city was named after the founder of Hyuzovka city - businessman John Hughes (Hughes, Hughes). Founded by Alexander II in 1869 during the construction of the metallurgical plant.

Nikolaev was founded by Prince Grigory Potemkin decree in 1789 and was named in memory of the victory achieved in 1788 by Russian troops - the capture of the Turkish fortress Ochakov on the day of St. Nicholas the patron saint of sailors.

Odessa. In the Middle Ages the territory of Odessa was in the possession of various nomadic tribes (Pechenegs Polovtsian), the Golden Horde, the Crimean Khanate, the Grand Duchy of Lithuania, and the Ottoman Empire. The official history of the city of Odessa as a count made from 1794-year [6], when on May 27 (June 7) in 1794 Empress Catherine II issued a rescript of the founding of the city and harbor on the spot Hadjibeyan and August 22 (September 2) in 1794 after the prayer service and sanctification construction sites were scored in the first pile foundation of the city. Build cities on the plan drawn up by the colonel of the Russian army Franz Devolanom.

Simferopol was founded by Catherine II in 1784. It was built on the site of Potemkin Suvorov military camp and near the Tatar settlement.

Sevastopol was founded by Catherine II in 1783 on the site of a fortress built earlier Suvorov. Built the city Potemkin.

Mariupol was founded in 1778 by Catherine II. She settled there the Greeks - migrants from Crimeam Khanate.

Krivoy Rog was founded by Catherine II in 1775.

Zaporozhye was founded by Catherine II in 1770 and until 1921 was called Alexandrovsk.

Kirovograd was founded in 1754 by Russian Empress Elizabeth. It was called Elizabethgrad.

New Russian region was annexed by the Bolsheviks to the Ukrainian Soviet Republic in 1922. No one asked local residents. Crimea was annexed to Ukrainian Soviet Republic in 1953 as a sign of eternal friendship eternal brotherhood and eternal unity of the peoples of Russia and Ukraine. No one asked local residents.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gau8av

@vostok @Superboy 

not sure who posted it but could you re-upload the hacked document saying the US has agreed to send Ukies anti mortar radar systems ? 

I tried looking thru here but cant find it, thanks


----------



## Superboy

gau8av said:


> @vostok @Superboy
> 
> not sure who posted it but could you re-upload the hacked document saying the US has agreed to send Ukies anti mortar radar systems ?
> 
> I tried looking thru here but cant find it, thanks




It's in What should Russia do if the US builds tens of millions of TOW

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gau8av

Superboy said:


> It's in What should Russia do if the US builds tens of millions of TOW


great, thanks !


----------



## Gabriel92

Ukrainian heroes in Donbass


















2 more separatists/russian army T72B3 have been destroyed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

French militiaman in New Russia





Dejan Beric, a citizen of Serbia, awarded to the order and medal of New Russia. (in center)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

The situation today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

Drunk Nazis


----------



## Gabriel92

vostok said:


> Drunk Nazis
> View attachment 159352



I don't see any drunk person in this pic.
Just soldiers sleeping ?


----------



## vostok

Gabriel92 said:


> I don't see any drunk person in this pic.
> Just soldiers sleeping ?



They are always drunk, They have no winter uniform, so they drink to keep warm. Now -10 Celsius.


----------



## Superboy

Gabriel92 said:


> Ukrainian heroes in Donbass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 more separatists/russian army T72B3 have been destroyed




It's only a matter of time before they are all dead or crippled. 3 of these thugs were killed and another 14 were wounded just yesterday


----------



## Superboy

Tee hee Givi has a surprise for Ukrainians

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

Superboy said:


> It's only a matter of time before they are all dead or crippled. 3 of these thugs were killed and another 14 were wounded just yesterday



They're fighting for their country,they now that they can die,they defend their country against mercenaries,so what ?
i really want to know the losses of russian soldiers/separatists/mercenaries everyday,we'll laugh.


----------



## Superboy

A tale of two Nikolais Soldiers return from gates of hell south of Debaltseve


----------



## Superboy

Gabriel92 said:


> They're fighting for their country,they now that they can die,they defend their country against mercenaries,so what ?
> i really want to know the losses of russian soldiers/separatists/mercenaries everyday,we'll laugh.




There is 0 Russian casualty in Ukraine.


----------



## Gabriel92

Superboy said:


> There is 0 Russian casualty in Ukraine.



That's not what the russian soldiers's mothers say.....
OH yes,they're west agents,paid by west,i forgot.


----------



## Superboy

Gabriel92 said:


> That's not what the russian soldiers's mothers say.....
> OH yes,they're west agents,paid by west,i forgot.




Proof? Crappy Soviet era Ukrainian bullets can't even shoot through Russian Ratnik body armor. How many American soldiers were killed in 2003 when the US blasted away the Iraqi army?


----------



## Gabriel92

Superboy said:


> As for body armor, you have no idea how easily armor piercing 7N22 and 7N14 bullets slice through them like knife through butter. So go ahead and waste your money supplying body armor to Ukraine. It won't do Ukraine any good





Superboy said:


> Proof? Crappy Soviet era Ukrainian bullets can't even shoot through Russian Ratnik body armor.



So,if i understand,the modern westerns body armor can be easily pierced by the ennemies,and the Ukrainian can't even shoot trough the body armor of the non-modern thing called Ratnik ?
You're funny boy.
And if i'm not wrong,the deliveries of the Ratnik havent even started......


----------



## Superboy

Gabriel92 said:


> So,if i understand,the modern westerns body armor can be easily pierced by the ennemies,and the Ukrainian can't even shoot trough the body armor of the non-modern thing called Ratnik ?
> You're funny boy.
> And if i'm not wrong,the deliveries of the Ratnik havent even started......




Ukrainian soldiers don't have 7N22 and 7N14 AP bullets. Those were developed in Russia after the USSR. Even AP bullets would have trouble shooting through Ratnik, which is a lot tougher than Interceptor.


----------



## Superboy

Gabriel92 said:


> And if i'm not wrong,the deliveries of the Ratnik havent even started......




Russian soldiers used Ratnik when they invaded Crimea in February.

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/04/03/w...wcase-for-russias-rebooted-military.html?_r=0

Here's a bit more about Ratnik Ratnik (program) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

Militia mastering sniper rifle "KSVK"


----------



## rmi5

vostok said:


> Militia mastering sniper rifle "KSVK"


Can you provide an exact map of the areas controlled by Russians?


----------



## vostok

rmi5 said:


> Can you provide an exact map of the areas controlled by Russians?


No. at the moment there are no fresh map. And actually here is real language map.





And here is geograthy of internet requests in Ukrainian. Even in Western Ukraine less then one/fird use Ukrainian in Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

About Ukrainian medics.


----------



## Superboy

2 Ukrainian servicemen KIA and another 4 WIA yesterday


----------



## vostok

Famous Russian actor (and Orthodox priest) Ivan Ohlobystin came to support the struggle of New Russia for freedom and independence.


----------



## vostok

By the beginning of the First World War Donbass became the fastest growing industrial region of the Russian Empire.
The inscription on the poster - "Donbass - the Heart of Russia."


----------



## Gabriel92

Go ! Go ! Go ! Go !


















British volunteer in Azov.


----------



## vostok

*Donetsk–Krivoy Rog Soviet Republic (within Soviet Russia) 1918-1919*
Other names - Donetsk Republic, Donetsk Republic of Soviets, The Federal Republic of the Donetks Basin, Donetsk Federation.
Capital - Kharkov, later - Lugansk. Main sities - Ekaterinoslav (Dnipropetrovsk), Kherson, Mariupol, Yuzovka (Donetsk), Symu, Aleksandrov (Zaporozhye), Berdyansk, Melitopol, Taganrog.





flag




founder - Artem (Fyodor Sergeyev)





Lenin personally insisted on joining the Donetsk and Odessa Republics to the Ukrainian Republic. Territory of the Republics were subjected ukrainization. However, the Russian language is still the main language of communication. Most people still associate themselves with Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

Azov volunteers


----------



## vostok

The Junta appointed Nazi Artem Bonov to to the post of Deputy Head of Kyiv Regional Police.












This is not a joke. It really happend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flamer84

vostok said:


> The Junta appointed Nazi Artem Bonov to to the post of Deputy Head of Kyiv Regional Police.
> View attachment 159935
> 
> View attachment 159939
> 
> View attachment 159941
> 
> This is not a joke. It really happend.




He looks like a law abiding citizen to me.Russian criminals beware.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

Some Ukrainians showing their personnal supports to their heiroes. 
There are a lot of pics like that,if i post them all,it will take probably 1 year. 
(#Censuredintherussianfederation.)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

vostok said:


> In Lugansk, was held a meeting-requiem
> In the capital of the People's Republic of Lugansk held a rally-requiem in memory of the victims of an Junta air strike in the center of Lugansk June 2, 2014.
> View attachment 159946
> View attachment 159947
> View attachment 159948
> View attachment 159949
> View attachment 159950
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is forgotten. Maidan fascism will be punished.
> View attachment 159958
> View attachment 159961
> View attachment 159963
> 
> View attachment 159965



Collateral damage.
It happens at everywar.
Also,they don't have modern artillery and missiles..


----------



## flamer84

Gabriel92 said:


> Some Ukrainians showing their personnal supports to their heiroes.
> There are a lot of pics like that,if i post them all,it will take probably 1 year.
> (#Censuredintherussianfederation.)





They only like to show 2-3 pictures of guys with swastika tatoos and say that only those are Ukrainians.

Anyway,Nazis or no Nazis those guys are fighting for their own country,in their own territorial lines,they're not the ones crossing into Russia.Sometimes you have to be a little insane to fight against superior firepower.Take into account that they're badly trained,woefully under equipped and under supplied,but they're out there,sleeping on the ground with no food,fighting the invaders.They're worthy of respect and no Russian WW2 commie style propaganda will change that.

All those liberals,emmo style hipsters,techno funky young people,and generally pussified young generation in the EU should look at them and understand that we need to be like that,sooner or later Europe will be under threat again,be it from Russia or other outside power and we will need to be like those "Ukrainian Nazis".This comfy life of today,surrounded in our "democratic,capitalist bubble" won't last forever.We can't afford to be a welfare,care free generation forever.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

Gabriel92 said:


> Collateral damage.
> It happens at everywar.
> Also,they don't have modern artillery and missiles..


They attacked center of the city with unguided air-missiles. There was no military objects, only the administration and the central park with vacationers.


----------



## Gabriel92

Separatists/Mercenaries firing Grad near residential buildings


----------



## vostok

On the morning of December 2, near the settlement Schastye Novorossian gunners destroyed the car with 2 occupants of Nazi batallion "Aydar" (with the call "Fast" and "Zahar").

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gabriel92




----------



## Superboy

flamer84 said:


> They only like to show 2-3 pictures of guys with swastika tatoos and say that only those are Ukrainians.
> 
> Anyway,Nazis or no Nazis those guys are fighting for their own country,in their own territorial lines,they're not the ones crossing into Russia.Sometimes you have to be a little insane to fight against superior firepower.Take into account that they're badly trained,woefully under equipped and under supplied,but they're out there,sleeping on the ground with no food,fighting the invaders.They're worthy of respect and no Russian WW2 commie style propaganda will change that.
> 
> All those liberals,emmo style hipsters,techno funky young people,and generally pussified young generation in the EU should look at them and understand that we need to be like that,sooner or later Europe will be under threat again,be it from Russia or other outside power and we will need to be like those "Ukrainian Nazis".This comfy life of today,surrounded in our "democratic,capitalist bubble" won't last forever.We can't afford to be a welfare,care free generation forever.




Who started Maidan in the first place? Nazis did. We will never forget. We will never forgive. We will never stop until they are all dead or crippled for life.

Donbas is not so forgiving as Yanukovych was tee hee hee 

At least 1,184 soldiers killed in Russia’s war against Ukraine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

Superboy said:


> Who started Maidan in the first place? Nazis did. We will never forget. We will never forgive. We will never stop until they are all dead or crippled for life.
> 
> Donbas is not so forgiving as Yanukovych was tee hee hee
> 
> At least 1,184 soldiers killed in Russia’s war against Ukraine


Yanukovych will be judged on the same court, which will judge the members of the junta and those military personnel who, in violation of the oath began to use the army against the people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabriel92

*Destroyed separatists’/mercenarie's 2S1 Gvozdyka *
*Maybe given by the "good" people of south ossetia *

*




*
*







*
*



*


----------



## vostok

"Storm" reports the excellent work of the artillery of the Armed Forces in the area of New Russia Dokuchaevsk - Volnovaha.

Artillery fire destroyed the checkpoint of UkroNazi under Novotroitskoe village, situated on the route between Elenovka and Volnovaha southwest Dokuchaevsk.
На юге ДНР артиллерией ВСН уничтожен блокпост нацистов

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

vostok said:


> "Storm" reports the excellent work of the artillery of the Armed Forces in the area of New Russia Dokuchaevsk - Volnovaha.
> 
> Artillery fire destroyed the checkpoint of UkroNazi under Novotroitskoe village, situated on the route between Elenovka and Volnovaha southwest Dokuchaevsk.
> На юге ДНР артиллерией ВСН уничтожен блокпост нацистов



The ways your support your troops and your country are so funny.


----------



## vostok

Gabriel92 said:


> The ways your support your troops and your country are so funny.


Yes, I understand, we have small successes yet. But I believe that my country - New Russia, will be united and independent.




Her name was Sasha and she was 17 years old. Was killed in battle with the Ukrainian Nazi-occupiers under Lugansk.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabriel92

vostok said:


> Yes, I understand, we have small successes yet. But I believe that my country - New Russia, will be united and independent.



Was talking about Ukraine,not about the state that Russia created in Eastern Ukraine.... "novorossia"


----------



## vostok

Gabriel92 said:


> Was talking about Ukraine,not about the state that Russia created in Eastern Ukraine.... "novorossia"


Ukraine was also created by Russia. To be precise - by Bolsheviks. Before the Bolsheviks land on which I live was called New Russia. There is a natural process of restoration of historical justice.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabriel92

This is Ukraine right now,and you live in Ukraine. 
You get paid in Hryvnia not in Ruble ?


----------



## vostok

Gabriel92 said:


> This is Ukraine right now,and you live in Ukraine.
> You get paid in Hryvnia not in Ruble ?


It really was Ukraine for some period. Now it's New Russia again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

vostok said:


> It really was Ukraine for some period. Now it's New Russia again.



You get paid in Hryvnia not in Ruble ? 
Mykolaiv is still Ukrainian. 

Ukrainian courageous paratroopers






















Ukrainian nazi torturing and killing a girl


----------



## Superboy

2 Nazis KIA and 5 Nazis WIA yesterday tee hee hee  More than 1,200 Nazis died in Donbas over the past 7 months.

Gorgeous Ukrainian women be immigrating to Canada because Ukraine be running short of men for marriage tee hee hee


----------



## vostok

Gabriel92 said:


> You get paid in Hryvnia not in Ruble ?
> Mykolaiv is still Ukrainian.
> 
> Ukrainian courageous paratroopers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukrainian nazi torturing and killing a girl


Nikolaev - Russian city, built by Russian people on the land conquered by Rusian Army from Mongolian nomads.We speak Russian, go to the Russian Church and waiting the return of the Great Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabriel92

vostok said:


> and waiting the return of the Great Russia.





If the "great russia" is really caring for you,the conflict would have ended since several months..

Paradise


----------



## vostok

Gabriel92 said:


> If the "great russia" is really caring for you,the conflict would have ended since several months..
> 
> Paradise


Mother Russia has now a lot of problems. But who would we be if we ceased to love Her in trouble days? When Mother Russia will have the opportunity, she will bring us back under Her warm and loving wing.
New Russia forever with Russia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Superboy

Gabriel92 said:


> If the "great russia" is really caring for you,the conflict would have ended since several months..
> 
> Paradise




Hey EU, where my f money? Says Poroshenko. Where's my f 30 billion man? Where is it? f. Right Sector is coming for me man. f

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

vostok said:


> Mother Russia has now a lot of problems. But who would we be if we ceased to love Her in trouble days? When Mother Russia will have the opportunity, she will bring us back under Her warm and loving wing.
> New Russia forever with Russia



You should less see russian medias and other weird sites,russia isn't what it was during the soviet time,this is now just a corrupt country,where corrupted people are everywhere (govt,police etc...) where the liberty doesn't exist,where saying the truth can bring you to jail or grave.
You should come to the West and you'll see the differences.


----------



## Superboy

Gabriel92 said:


> You should less see russian medias and other weird sites,russia isn't what it was during the soviet time,this is now just a corrupt country,where corrupted people are everywhere (govt,police etc...) where the liberty doesn't exist,where saying the truth can bring you to jail or grave.
> You should come to the West and you'll see the differences.




Russia is over 25 times as big as France. Why would Russians go to France?  That's like saying why would Chinese go to Japan when China is over 25 times as big as Japan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

Superboy said:


> Russia is over 30 times as big as France. Why would Russians come to France?



Not necessarily France,but all the west.


----------



## Superboy

Gabriel92 said:


> Not necessarily France,but all the west.




France is a country. France has nothing to do with the rest of the west. As a matter of fact, the west doesn't even exist. There is no dividing line between west and east on the planet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

Gabriel92 said:


> You should less see russian medias and other weird sites,russia isn't what it was during the soviet time,this is now just a corrupt country,where corrupted people are everywhere (govt,police etc...) where the liberty doesn't exist,where saying the truth can bring you to jail or grave.
> You should come to the West and you'll see the differences.


Dostoevsky once said: "If Russian will tell you that he does not love the Motherland, do not believe him - he is not Russian."
Your words remind me of the words of the Nazis during WW2 - "Russian, give up, you will receive a coffee and a hot bath."
For me it does not matter what happens in the West. For me the only important is Russia. You can not understand the feeling that normal Russian people feeling to Motherland. We call Russia our Mother for a reason.
And you should watch less Western propaganda.
Gabrielle. In a hundred years, Muslims in Europe will be the majority (perhaps earlier). And they turn Europe into the trash, where they came from. What do you think, where will leave white Europeans? Most will go to Russia. And she will be your Mother too. Only then you will be able to understand us.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gabriel92

vostok said:


> Gabrielle. In a hundred years, Muslims in Europe will be the majority (perhaps earlier). And they turn Europe into the trash, where they came from. What do you think, where will leave white Europeans? Most will go to Russia. And she will be your Mother too. Only then you will be able to understand us.



It's just a question of time,but don't worry we won't let them take our country,i promise.  
Also,unlike other European countries,our white population is growing year by year,there were +811.513 births in France in 2013,only ~6% of them have not French (whites) parents. 
So it will take probably 200 years. 
The Russian slavic population is decreasing year by year,in 2020 or even 2030,the slavic Russians will be like 15-30% of the population of Russia,you'll be (sadly) soon a minority in your country.
Why should i go to Russia tell me ? To be a minority ?


----------



## vostok

Gabriel92 said:


> It's just a question of time,but don't worry we won't let them take our country,i promise.
> Also,unlike other European countries,our white population is growing year by year,there were +811.513 births in France in 2013,only ~6% of them have not French (whites) parents.
> So it will take probably 200 years.
> The Russian slavic population is decreasing year by year,in 2020 or even 2030,the slavic Russians will be like 15-30% of the population of Russia,you'll be (sadly) soon a minority in your country.
> Why should i go to Russia tell me ? To be a minority ?


In fact, the demographics changed from loss to increase in 2012. 2 years the population is growing, not reducing. Plus, joining New Russia will give 15 more milllions of Russian.
Do you think the US will allow to come to power nationally oriented policies? No. The US has huge debts and have no prospects of ever pay these debts. What to do in such a situation? Destroy competitors. The European Union - the main economic rival of America. They will destroy you and turn in some kind of Muslim and Black getto. And they will take the most talented to USA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabriel92

vostok said:


> In fact, the demographics changed from loss to increase in 2012. 2 years the population is growing, not reducing.



Yes increase,but i'm pretty sure,more than +60% of the births are from Armenians,chechens and other weirds ethnic groups....
But i'm talking about the slavic population.
Right now,In some regions of Russia,russian slavic are a minority.



vostok said:


> Do you think the US will allow to come to power nationally oriented policies? No. The US has huge debts and have no prospects of ever pay these debts. What to do in such a situation? Destroy competitors. The European Union - the main economic rival of America. They will destroy you and turn in some kind of Muslim and Black getto. And they will take the most talented to USA.



I'll let you dream.
Maybe in countries like sweden but not in our.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ukrainian artillery december


----------



## vostok

Gabriel92 said:


> Yes increase,but i'm pretty sure,more than +60% of the births are from Armenians,chechens and other weirds ethnic groups....
> But i'm talking about the slavic population.
> Right now,In some regions of Russia,russian slavic are a minority.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let you dream.
> Maybe in countries like sweden but not in our.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Ukrainian artillery december


In fact, the population in Russia is growing at the expense of Russian, as they make up 80-82% of the population. After joining Novorossia number of Russian in Russia will be about 86-88%. The highest rate since then, when Russia was a small Moscow Principality.
Do you think that people like Hollande or Sarkozy or Merkel affect something? They just make orders from Washington. And people of rank below also just follow orders from Washington. Think of the millions demonstrations against gay "marriage" - was someone listening to ordinary French? No. Moreover, soon you will be ordered even more simplify the migration legislation. And so long as Europe does not blow up. And then there will be two ways - to mix with the migrants and turn Europe into something middle between Black Africa and the United States. Or the second way - the national revolutions, the revival of Christianity, imperial or communist project. Who can help you get rid of the American occupiers and their policy of extermination of Europe? Exept Russia - no one.
Nazi occupants on the land of New Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabriel92

There are even more "nazis" in Russia.


----------



## vostok

Gabriel92 said:


> There are even more "nazis" in Russia.
> So what ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @vostok I'm a neo nazis,that's why i support the "junta".


In Russia neo-Nazis - are bunch of marginals, in the Ukraine - the authorities.
If you are Nazi, then you and I have nothing to talk about.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

vostok said:


> In Russia neo-Nazis - are bunch of marginals, in the Ukraine - the authorities.
> If you are Nazi, then you and I have nothing to talk about.



Does 3 persons and 1 guy with a lot of "nazis" tattoos represent the Ukrainian people and the Ukrainian politicians ?
I like the Russian logic.


----------



## vostok

Odessa anti-Nazis partisans blew up the shop with Ukrainian symbolism.




В Одессе взорван магазин украинской символики

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

Ukrainian soldiers























President Porochenko with snipers.


----------



## Superboy

Gabriel92 said:


> Does 3 persons and 1 guy with a lot of "nazis" tattoos represent the Ukrainian people and the Ukrainian politicians ?
> I like the Russian logic.




They are guilty by association. How many people did Hitler murder? 0 or millions? Poroshenko fosters Azov Nazis, so he is guilty as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Carlosa

vostok said:


> Dostoevsky once said: "If Russian will tell you that he does not love the Motherland, do not believe him - he is not Russian."
> Your words remind me of the words of the Nazis during WW2 - "Russian, give up, you will receive a coffee and a hot bath."
> For me it does not matter what happens in the West. For me the only important is Russia. You can not understand the feeling that normal Russian people feeling to Motherland. We call Russia our Mother for a reason.
> And you should watch less Western propaganda.
> Gabrielle. In a hundred years, Muslims in Europe will be the majority (perhaps earlier). And they turn Europe into the trash, where they came from. What do you think, where will leave white Europeans? Most will go to Russia. And she will be your Mother too. Only then you will be able to understand us.



Amen !!!!!!!



Gabriel92 said:


> Does 3 persons and 1 guy with a lot of "nazis" tattoos represent the Ukrainian people and the Ukrainian politicians ?
> I like the Russian logic.



A hell of a lot more than 3 people my friend, many thousands, most of the national guard units are nazis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

Carlosa said:


> A heel of a lot more than 3 people my friend, many thousands, most of the national guard units are nazis.



Where's the problem if they're defending their country ?


----------



## Carlosa

Gabriel92 said:


> Where's the problem if they're defending their country ?



They are not defending their country, they are trying to oppress / eliminate part of the population that doesn't agree with them and their agenda.

I take it then that you are ok with nazi style way of doing things and fighting?


----------



## Superboy

Gabriel92 said:


> Where's the problem if they're defending their country ?




It's not their country. Countries should be demarcated by culture. They are all from western Ukraine. And they will die in eastern Ukraine  Western Ukraine and eastern Ukraine have different cultures, so should be different countries.

Soldiers return from gates of hell south of Debaltseve

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Galad

Carlosa said:


> I take it then that you are ok with nazi style way of doing things and fighting?


Yep he is totally fine with such things-check his posting history in this thread.It does not matter really-his friends from Azov,Aidar,Right Sector gonna be history in few short years maximum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

Galad said:


> Yep he is totally fine with such things-check his posting history in this thread.It does not matter really-his friends from Azov,Aidar,Right Sector gonna be history in few short years maximum.


Братушка!
It is a pity that the "South Stream" was closed. Hopefully someday Bulgarian people, as well as Ukrainian will get a decent rulers.
I hope some day we will be part of Great Eatern Empire again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

Galad said:


> Yep he is totally fine with such things-check his posting history in this thread.It does not matter really-his friends from Azov,Aidar,Right Sector gonna be history in few short years maximum.



Interesting, well, I just discovered this thread because of getting a posting from Vostock and I checked his posting history. Glad I did that.

If he is so ok with nazi methods he might want to try them in his country and get rid of the 6 million plus you know what that are infesting his country and slowly taking it over.



Superboy said:


> It's not their country. Countries should be demarcated by culture. They are all from western Ukraine. And they will die in eastern Ukraine  Western Ukraine and eastern Ukraine have different cultures, so should be different countries.
> 
> Soldiers return from gates of hell south of Debaltseve



Agree, novorossia should go to Russia and poland can take the part that used to be theirs and germany can take Prussia which is now in western ukraine.


----------



## Gabriel92

When someone is sending mercenaries to your country,i find no problem fighting alongside "nazis".
You're fighting for your country.
But if you consider as "nazi" those who supports the real UKRAINE,so i am.
The russian propaganda seems to work well.


----------



## Galad

vostok said:


> Братушка!
> It is a pity that the "South Stream" was closed. Hopefully someday Bulgarian people, as well as Ukrainian will get a decent rulers.


Russia did the right thing.Our "bulgarian " politicians are the same like Chubais/Nemtzov/Gaidar etc- traitors and criminals.They have entirely different priorities instead defending Bulgarian national interests.It was the same with Blue Stream,NPPs in Belene,Burgas-Alexandropulus, Npps in Kozlodij...list is long.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

vostok said:


> Братушка!
> It is a pity that the "South Stream" was closed. Hopefully someday Bulgarian people, as well as Ukrainian will get a decent rulers.
> I hope some day we will be part of Great Eatern Empire again.



I agree with you, Bulgaria now instead of earning 400 million in transit fees for the gas, now they have to pay transit fees to Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

Gabriel92 said:


> When someone is sending mercenaries to your country,i find no problem fighting alongside "nazis".
> You're fighting for your country.
> But if you consider as "nazi" those who supports the real UKRAINE,so i am.




Serbs were also fighting for their country, as you would say, when they were massacring thousands in Kosovo which was seeking independence from Serbia. France was not okay with that as I recall

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

Gabriel92 said:


> When someone is sending mercenaries to your country,i find no problem fighting alongside "nazis".
> You're fighting for your country.
> But if you consider as "nazi" those who supports the real UKRAINE,so i am.
> The russian propaganda seems to work well.



On the contrary, western propaganda is working quite well in France.


----------



## Gabriel92

Also i want to note the hypocrite Russian who supports the "independance" of "Novorossia",but see what happened in Chechnya.... 

Ukrainian army striking positions of mercenaries/separatists/russian army
Slava Ukrayina !


----------



## Carlosa

Superboy said:


> Serbs were also fighting for their country, as you would say, when they were massacring thousands in Kosovo which was seeking independence from Serbia. France was not okay with that as I recall



Oh not, don't say that, please, western countries have a very selective way of applying rules. They can do what they denied to others. Its ok for Kosovars to be free from Serbia, but Serbians in Kosovo on the other hand that want to join Serbia, oh no, can't do that, have to respect territorial integrity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Superboy

Gabriel92 said:


> Also i want to note the hypocrite Russian who supports the "independance" of "Novorossia",but see what happened in Chechnya....
> 
> Ukrainian army striking positions of mercenaries/separatists/russian army
> Slava Ukrayina !




See what happened to Americans when they wanted independence from Britain. Tens of thousands killed. 

American Revolutionary War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

No country gives up territory without a fight

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

Gabriel92 said:


> Also i want to note the hypocrite Russian who supports the "independance" of "Novorossia",but see what happened in Chechnya....
> 
> Ukrainian army striking positions of mercenaries/separatists/russian army
> Slava Ukrayina !



Yes, what happened in Chechnia? Did you read the history of it?

The chechens had the facto independence, but that wasn't enough for them, they had to go into the neighboring republics to spread jihad, did you forget that part? That's when the russians went back in and finished them off.


----------



## Gabriel92

Yes they finished them off,Checnya is now a peacefull region without militants.


----------



## Superboy

Gabriel92 said:


> Yes they finished them off,Checnya is now a peacefull region without militants.




They are in Ukraine and Syria where they will be killed. The US bombed loads of them in Kobani.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

Superboy said:


> They are in Ukraine and Syria where they will be killed. The US bombed loads of them in Kobani.



That's the Russian way of exporting undesirable misfits, send them to do jihad overseas and get them killed by the americans, ha ha. Better and cheaper than Guantanamo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

Carlosa said:


> That's the Russian way of exporting undesirable misfits, send them to do jihad overseas and get them killed by the americans, ha ha.




Kadyrov recently sent a contingent to Donbas to kill Munaev who led the Chechen terrorists in the second Chechen war. In Donbas Munaev will die.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

Heroes from in the Donbass























Separatists/mercnaries on BTR82A,probably bought and given by the good people of South ossetia. Lol,what a joke.


----------



## Superboy

Gabriel92 said:


> Heroes from in the Donbass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Separatists/mercnaries on BTR82A,probably bought and given by the good people of South ossetia. Lol,what a joke.




Those pics are from the summer. Those soldiers are likely killed or crippled or shell shocked by now. Over 1,200 Ukrainian soldiers killed and thousands more crippled over the past several months.


----------



## Carlosa

The ukies no pasaran, Viva Novorossia !!!!!!


----------



## Gabriel92

> *On Russias VK social network photos appeared from Russias 200th Motorized Rifle Brigade being disguised as the so called 'NovoRossiya' rebel army.*


----------



## Carlosa

vostok said:


> Братушка!
> I hope some day we will be part of Great Eatern Empire again.



Amigo Vostock, Any idea when Novorossia is going to start another offensive and start to liberate Mariupol, etc? Things have been too quiet.


----------



## gau8av

I support the struggle of the Novorossiyan people against what I believe to be an oppressive, illegitimate, US planted 'government' and their neonazi cronies in the oligarch funded national guard but it's good to see the other side's POV as well. 

@Gabriel92 please continue to actively post in this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

Gabriel92 said:


>




That's illegal under rules of war. Even German Nazis never did that. 



Carlosa said:


> Amigo Vostock, Any idea when Novorossia is going to start another offensive and start to liberate Mariupol, etc? Things have been too quiet.




In the spring most likely. Say in February. Every day Ukrainian soldiers die or get crippled in Donbas. Soon Ukrainian women run out of men tee hee hee

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

Superboy said:


> In the spring most likely. Say in February. Every day Ukrainian soldiers die or get crippled in Donbas. Soon Ukrainian women run out of men tee hee hee



Wow, that's long time.

Ha ha, I think Ukraine its going to get a lot of tours of western men looking for young Ukrainian wives.


----------



## Superboy

LOL rebels hate commies they never put commie sickle and CCCP on their vehicles


----------



## Gabriel92

Superboy said:


> LOL rebels hate commies they never put commie sickle and CCCP on their vehicles



Go and say to these russian soldiers that they're stupid.


----------



## Superboy

Gabriel92 said:


> Go and say to these soldiers that they're stupid.




They are either dead or crippled by now, most likely.


----------



## Gabriel92

Superboy said:


> They are either dead or crippled by now, most likely.



That's so sad. 

Ukrainian soldiers still defending the Donestk airport.
Long live to the Ukrainian soldiers,the volunteers of the Azov,Aydar,Donbass battalions and others.


----------



## Carlosa

Gabriel92 said:


> That's so sad.
> 
> Ukrainian soldiers still defending the Donestk airport.
> Long live to the Ukrainian soldiers,the volunteers of the Azov,Aydar,Donbass battalions and others.



As I heard since a couple of day ago, the Ukraine military said that they lost contact with the troops in the airport, so......... they are gone pal.


----------



## Superboy

Gabriel92 said:


> That's so sad.
> 
> Ukrainian soldiers still defending the Donestk airport.
> Long live to the Ukrainian soldiers,the volunteers of the Azov,Aydar,Donbass battalions and others.




They'll soon be dead or crippled, especially when their tower collapses due to structural losses.







Kadyrov's men are coming for you, Ukrainians

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

Superboy said:


> They'll soon be dead or crippled, especially when their tower collapses due to structural losses.



@vostok @Superboy Is there any good website in English to get good updates of what's going on in Ukraine? I only know the Saker blog, which is good, but sometimes don't update for a few days at a time.


----------



## vostok

Carlosa said:


> Amigo Vostock, Any idea when Novorossia is going to start another offensive and start to liberate Mariupol, etc? Things have been too quiet.


Most likely in 2015. In 2015 Russia will stand before a choice - either to bow to the West, or holds an open rebellion in the spirit of the Soviet Union. Then Russia will have to openly support Novorossia. You see, Russia needs another 20 million people (preferably Russian, Slavic) to the economy was self-sufficient.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabriel92

With the low prices of oil and the sanctions,Russia will collapse,it's just a question of time.
Putin has to obey and leave alone Ukraine.


----------



## Carlosa

vostok said:


> Most likely in 2015. In 2015 Russia will stand before a choice - either to bow to the West, or holds an open rebellion in the spirit of the Soviet Union. Then Russia will have to openly support Novorossia. You see, Russia needs another 20 million people (preferably Russian, Slavic) to the economy was self-sufficient.



I agree, Russia needs as much slavic people as it can get. Eastern Ukraine, maybe Moldova.

That's the population in eastern ukraine, 20 million? That's pretty good, almost a 15% increase in population for Russia.



Gabriel92 said:


> With the low prices of oil and the sanctions,Russia will collapse,it's just a question of time.
> Putin has to obey and leave alone Ukraine.



Only in your dreams, if there is one thing that you can bet on it is that Putin never surrenders, he will lay europe to waste before surrendering. Western Europe is playing with fire.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

Carlosa said:


> Only in your dreams, if there is one thing that you can bet on it is that Putin never surrenders, he will lay europe to waste before surrendering. Western Europe is playing with fire.



This will be the reality 
Putin is nothing.


----------



## Götterdämmerung

Gabriel92 said:


> That's so sad.
> 
> Ukrainian soldiers still defending the Donestk airport.
> Long live to the Ukrainian soldiers,the volunteers of the Azov,Aydar,Donbass battalions and others.



I am horrified that you would support the Nazis such as Azov and Aydar Battalion. Where have we gone to?


----------



## ptldM3

Gabriel92 said:


> With the low prices of oil and the sanctions,Russia will collapse,it's just a question of time.
> Putin has to obey and leave alone Ukraine.



And tell everyone who helped topple Ukraine originally and then installed a puppet government which purged all political opponents. Got to love the western elitists mentality, interfer in another countrie's internal affairs and then blame Russia for doing the same when the puppet government is committing war crimes in the staunchly anti EU/west east of Ukraine.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gabriel92

Götterdämmerung said:


> I am horrified that you would support the Nazis such as Azov and Aydar Battalion. Where have we gone to?



They defend their country.
"Nazis",Aliens,small,tall,it won't change something.


----------



## ptldM3

Gabriel92 said:


> They defend their country.
> "Nazis",Aliens,small,tall,it won't change something.




By "defend" do you mean committing war crimes? Because that is what they are famous for. Many of them do not even hid it, they post videos of them torturing people, sometimes civilians. Very much like the German SS did. Moreover, other none neo nazi Ukrainian battalions and Ukrainian soldiers also accuse battalions such as Azov of torture, war crimes, and looting. 


Most people in eastern Ukraine also do not need battalions such as Azov to "defend" anything. It would be like yanukovich or "pro Russians" using heavy artillery and tanks on Maiden square and Kiev.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabriel92

ptldM3 said:


> committing war crimes?



Like what ?




ptldM3 said:


> other none neo nazi Ukrainian battalions and Ukrainian soldiers also accuse battalions such as Azov of torture, war crimes, and looting.



Proof ?


----------



## Galad

Carlosa said:


> Is there any good website in English to get good updates of what's going on in Ukraine?


http://cassad-eng.livejournal.com/ 
http://en.voicesevas.ru/
First site is 4-5 days late than original version in Russian language.Also there are couple of active Tweeter users(Novorossia side of course  )-if interested msg me to give you their names.Also there are many other sites with information i personally visiting but they are all in Russian language.



Gabriel92 said:


> Proof ?


HRW,Amnestry,UN,OSCE already not enough for your kind eh?Why I`m not surprised at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

Rebel ATGM team sending Ukrainian tankists to Valhalla.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

Galad said:


> Why I`m not surprised at all.



and why aren't you surprised ?


----------



## Carlosa

Galad said:


> http://cassad-eng.livejournal.com/
> http://en.voicesevas.ru/
> First site is 4-5 days late than original version in Russian language.Also there are couple of active Tweeter users(Novorossia side of course  )-if interested msg me to give you their names.Also there are many other sites with information i personally visiting but they are all in Russian language.
> 
> 
> HRW,Amnestry,UN,OSCE already not enough for your kind eh?Why I`m not surprised at all.



Thank you for the links, I'll check them out. Are those tweeter users in English?


----------



## Götterdämmerung

Gabriel92 said:


> They defend their country.
> "Nazis",Aliens,small,tall,it won't change something.



They defend their country by installing three foreigners into ministerial positions through fast track naturalisation. Is that democracy? Guess what, all of them have intimate connections to the US, particularly the Wall Street. Don't you see that the Ukraine is being used by the US to divide Europe?

Why don't you ask how the Ukraine ended up in this situation? Was it Russia who started that mess or was it the US who spent 5 billion USD to stage a putsch?

These Nazis are being used by the US, just google the background of Yatsenyuk


----------



## Superboy

rebel base






rebels sending Nazis to Valhalla

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

Götterdämmerung said:


> Don't you see that the Ukraine is being used by the US to divide Europe?



Nope.
Do you ?


----------



## Götterdämmerung

Gabriel92 said:


> Nope.
> Do you ?



Yes, I do.


----------



## Gabriel92

Götterdämmerung said:


> Yes, I do.



Good.

----

Azov hunting some separatists/mercenaries.


----------



## Superboy

Gabriel92 said:


> Good.
> 
> ----
> 
> Azov hunting some separatists/mercenaries.




Neither separatists nor mercenaries. Separatists are people of a certain region of a country who want their own country. That's not the case here. Rebels are like those in Syria, bent on taking the capital and do regime change. Mercenaries fight for pay. Rebels do not fight for pay but for ideology.


----------



## Carlosa

Superboy said:


> rebels sending Nazis to Valhalla
> ]



No, I don't think so. Valhalla is for warriors that fought and died with honor, Nazis are going to Hell !!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Götterdämmerung



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

Gabriel92 said:


> Like what ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proof ?



You have to either be one of the laziest people alive or you are that naive to question the war crimes of Ukrainian battalions and then ask for proof.

For one people from OSCE have on video stated that Ukrainian forces are attacking civilians. If that is not enough you have Ukrainians bragging about it. One episode of Vice News (American news) interviewed a member of a Ukrainian "battalion" on video he bragged about sticking needles under the finger nails of a POW, then he threatened to pour gasoline on the POW if he didn't talk.

In another video a well known member of the Donbas battalion, a man by the name of Doberman is seen on video talking about how the Donbas battalion has shot at children. He claimed that they accused random and innocent people of being separatists just because they wanted to take their personal belonging such as cars, ect. He also called people in the battalion* filth*.

Other then that there are plenty of other videos where these battalions are exposed for war crimes.



But please do continue supporting these Nazi war criminals just like you supported the "Syrian freedom fighters" which turned into ISIS.


----------



## Gabriel92

ptldM3 said:


> But please do continue supporting these Nazi war criminals just like you supported the "Syrian freedom fighters" which turned into ISIS.



My govt yes.
But i've never supported them.


----------



## Superboy

Rebels practice shooting. Is that a Vintorez at 2:15?


----------



## ptldM3

Gabriel92 said:


> Good.
> 
> ----
> 
> Azov hunting some separatists/mercenaries.



The Azov battalion is all talk. They are known for stripping regular Ukrainian soldiers of all of their best gear and weapons and then forcing the Ukrainian soldiers to go to the front and fight while the Nazis man Checkpoints.

The Azov is comprised of criminals and Neo Nazis and they behave like it too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

ptldM3 said:


> The Azov is comprised of criminals and Neo Nazis and they behave like it too.



That's what russia wants you to think.
A small part of these courageous fighters are "nazis".
And even if they are all,where's the prob ? That's not a crime.


----------



## Superboy

Gabriel92 said:


> That's what russia wants you to think.
> A small part of these courageous fighters are "nazis".
> And even if they are all,where's the prob ? That's not a crime.




Professing Nazism *is* a crime in the EU and North America and Oceania.


----------



## ptldM3

Gabriel92 said:


> That's what russia wants you to think.
> A small part of these courageous fighters are "nazis".
> And even if they are all,where's the prob ? That's not a crime.




Define "A small part". You have some statistics or something to back that claim? Funny how a battalion that actually has official Nazi insignia only has a "small part" of Nazis. 

It seem that every photo and video of the Azov battalion shows them with swastika tattoos, swastika flags, SS lightning insignia and the heil Hitler salute.


Nope not Nazis at all, according to many westerners, those swastikas are actually ancient Hindu symbols because the Azov battalion is know for being peaceful Hindus. The SS lightning bolts are actually high voltage warning stickers because the Azov battalion has many electricians in its ranks, actually Hindu electricians. And the Heil Hitler salutes are just Russian propaganda. The Azov battalion is know to be health nuts, they are just stretching and doing yoga, it only looks like a heil Hitler salute, it's Russian propaganda taking the picture out of context.


You see the Azov battalion is courageous Hindu electricians that are really into yoga.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## vostok

Another imaginary paper-victory from Junta.
Ukrainian press has destroyed one third the spetsnaz "Vympel" FSB (one of the best special forces in the world)
Украинская пресса уничтожила треть спецназа «Вымпел» ФСБ РФ


----------



## Gabriel92

vostok said:


> Another imaginary paper-victory from Junta.
> Ukrainian press has destroyed one third the spetsnaz "Vympel" FSB (one of the best special forces in the world)
> Украинская пресса уничтожила треть спецназа «Вымпел» ФСБ РФ



They are just men,not terminator.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

rebel 1st Slavyansk battalion sending Ukrainian soldiers to another dimension in the vicinity of Novoazovsk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nekrasa

New forces of ukrainian army approach to Novorossia:












Ukraina still want to solve this conflict peacfully... 

The new forces are coming near Donieck, of course to make peace. When they are there, they live in that conditions:










This is not propaganda, this is reality...


----------



## Barmaley

UA Kraz Cougar got blow up by IED.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nekrasa

Azov got one some time ago:





Here video from Ukie side from traverse near Kiev:


----------



## Superboy

I love Cougars. They make easy targets for ATGMs. One Cougar sends about a dozen Ukrainian soldiers to another dimension


----------



## vostok

Superboy said:


> I love Cougars. They make easy targets for ATGMs. One Cougar sends about a dozen Ukrainian soldiers to another dimension


Man, you are bloodthirsty!


----------



## Superboy

vostok said:


> Man, you are bloodthirsty!




I shall refrain from saying to Valhalla or Hell so I'll say to another dimension

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

Equipment of junta from military parade in Kiev now serves militia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nekrasa

Superboy said:


> I shall refrain from saying to Valhalla or Hell so I'll say to another dimension



You should back to the old version: Valhalla. Azov boys belive in that crap, so they should be grateful.


----------



## Echo_419

ptldM3 said:


> Define "A small part". You have some statistics or something to back that claim? Funny how a battalion that actually has official Nazi insignia only has a "small part" of Nazis.
> 
> It seem that every photo and video of the Azov battalion shows them with swastika tattoos, swastika flags, SS lightning insignia and the heil Hitler salute.
> 
> 
> *Nope not Nazis at all, according to many westerners, those swastikas are actually ancient Hindu symbols because the Azov battalion is know for being peaceful Hindus. The SS lightning bolts are actually high voltage warning stickers because the Azov battalion has many electricians in its ranks, actually Hindu electricians. And the Heil Hitler salutes are just Russian propaganda. The Azov battalion is know to be health nuts, they are just stretching and doing yoga, it only looks like a heil Hitler salute, it's Russian propaganda taking the picture out of context.*
> 
> 
> You see the Azov battalion is courageous Hindu electricians that are really into yoga.



That nearly killed me



vostok said:


> Man, you are bloodthirsty!



Are there no 'Peaceful' Means to settle this i feel bad for Ukrainians


----------



## Superboy

Graham Phillips is out of hospital 








nekrasa said:


> You should back to the old version: Valhalla. Azov boys belive in that crap, so they should be grateful.




Very well then, folkvangr it is 

Fólkvangr - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Motorola teaches Vostok soldiers how to shoot plunging fire






rebels fighting in Nikishino

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## vostok

First fight in Junta "parliament".


----------



## Gabriel92

#GoodLuck Ukranian soldiers,volunteers of Azov,Aydar,Donbass battalions. 


#Hunting

Captured mercnaries/separatists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Superboy

@Gabriel92, no graphic content allowed 

Do that again and I will have to report.


----------



## Gabriel92

Superboy said:


> @Gabriel92, no graphic content allowed
> 
> Do that again and I will have to report.



I deleted the pic that "probably contained graphic content" (even if there were just P.O.W.s)
Vostok also posted graphic pictures and video,he should do the same.   *page 22*


----------



## Superboy

Gabriel92 said:


> I deleted the pic that "probably contained graphic content" (even if there were just P.O.W.s)
> Vostok also posted graphic pictures and video,he should do the same.




Alright. I'll keep an eye out for graphical content. Also, please refrain from posting old pics from the summer now would you?


----------



## Gabriel92

Superboy said:


> Alright. I'll keep an eye out for graphical content. Also, please refrain from posting old pics from the summer now would you?



Since when you're a mod ?
So,Nobody posted pics about Ukrainian side,just propagandas from separatists/mercenaries/russian soldiers,also,a big part of the pics i posted are from 2-3 months ago.
Nobody here seems to support the other side who's being attacked by russia's puppets.


----------



## Superboy

rebel self propelled howitzer sending Ukrainian soldiers to Valhalla








Gabriel92 said:


> Since when you're a mod ?
> So,Nobody posted pics about Ukrainian side,just propagandas from separatists/mercenaries/russian soldiers,also,a big part of the pics i posted are from 2-3 months ago.
> Nobody here seems to support the other side who's being attacked by russia's puppets.




You only post about Ukrainian soldiers. All is fair and square from the way I see it. 

rebels tested body armor Warning: graphic beginning thanks to warinukraine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Barmaley

This is how chastening of the Lord look like (5:05)


----------



## Gabriel92

Barmaley said:


> UA Kraz Cougar got blow up by IED.
> View attachment 160752
> View attachment 160753



The soldiers are alive,that's good.





-------------

Not too bad,bravo !

Ukrainian Volunteers Developed High-Precision Tracking Devices

*The Ukrainian volunteers have invented a tracking device dozens of which have already been installed at the Donetsk airport.*



> "Necessity is the mother of invention: a camera with 36-fold zoom, two batteries, wi-fi bridge, and a laptop. There are dozens of these devices installed in the Donetsk airport already and they give a full panoramic image. The range of the motion identification is up to one and a half kilometers, the range of sustainable target identification is up to 800 meters. There are also infrared searchlights (we have switched built-in camera lights off), and also... well, we will not tell about that one so far. It is a part of precision-guided weapon after all. The fire adjustment is now conducted not by 'peering out' - one can watch the perimeter sitting in a safe bunker. And how many positive emotions it gives, how many eliminated terrorists, defeated shelters, mortars, automatic grenade launchers, snipers," Biriukov said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

Gabriel92 said:


> Ukrainian Volunteers Developed High-Precision Tracking Devices
> 
> *The Ukrainian volunteers have invented a tracking device dozens of which have already been installed at the Donetsk airport.*




PTRD anti tank rifles send them to electronics valhalla from kilometers away 






rebels need to get their hands on some of these 20 mm anti tank rifles and manufacture them 






Rebels at the airport. Seems like rebels received Ratnik body armor from Russia 






Cyborgs retreated from the old terminal after suffering heavy losses last night 

rebel fires an ATGM that shot into the sky 






rebel KPVT 14.5 mm heavy machine gun blasting Ukrainian soldiers to Valhalla






Donetsk air port

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Superboy

rebels shoot grenades at Ukrainian soldiers






rebels captured the old terminal at the air port






rebels captured Ukrainian flag at the old terminal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

Maydan freak Semenchenko who pretends to be military commander, says that he is smarter than Marshal Zhukov.
Marshal Zhukov - Victory Marshal, man who defeated Nazism.




Compare that fool and real Hero, one of the best commander in history, Georgiy Zhukov!


----------



## Gabriel92

"DPR Rambo": "I Killed 5,475 American and Polish Snipers in the Donetsk Airport". VIDEO

DPR Rambo: I Killed 5,475 American and Polish Snipers in the Donetsk Airport. VIDEO - odd things, Russia, Ukraine, Russian Aggression Against Ukraine (05.12.14 13:07) « Video news | Censor.NET

Vodka isn't really good

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

Intelligence - diversionists from brigade "Ryazan" say hello to the Nazis.


----------



## Gabriel92

Russian soldier admitted fighting in Ukraine...



> "We were given this uniform for Ukraine, we went there in summer as insurgents, and will go again soon.



His VKontakte has been removed.


----------



## Superboy

Gabriel92 said:


> Russian soldier admitted fighting in Ukraine...
> 
> 
> 
> His VKontakte has been removed.




volunteer


----------



## Gabriel92

Yep volunteer.... ask to their mothers and wives if they were all volunteers....
I forgot... west agents paid to say propaganda and to lie...

deceased Russian soldiers: Widow of Russian Officer Zakhar Timin Killed in Ukraine: Our Government Is Guilty in His Death - He Was not a Volunteer. PHOTOS - Russia, death, Ukraine, servicemen, Russian Aggression Against Ukraine, deceased Russian soldiers (01.10.14 15:15) « Society « Photo news | Censor.NET


----------



## Superboy

Gabriel92 said:


> Yep volunteer.... ask to their mothers and wives if they were all volunteers....
> I forgot... west agents paid to say propaganda and to lie...
> 
> deceased Russian soldiers: Widow of Russian Officer Zakhar Timin Killed in Ukraine: Our Government Is Guilty in His Death - He Was not a Volunteer. PHOTOS - Russia, death, Ukraine, servicemen, Russian Aggression Against Ukraine, deceased Russian soldiers (01.10.14 15:15) « Society « Photo news | Censor.NET




Eastern Ukrainians are ethnically Russian. Millions of Russians will volunteer to defend eastern Ukrainians from western Ukrainians who are not ethnically Russian.  Likewise, if Czechs invade Austria, whose people are ethnically German, you wouldn't expect German people of Germany to sit and do nothing about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

They're actually in Ukraine.
There's a country called "Russian federation" if they want.


----------



## Superboy

Gabriel92 said:


> They're actually in Ukraine.
> There's a country called "Russian federation" if they want.




Austrians are ethnically German. They live in Austria. They don't move to Germany. Eastern Ukrainians are ethnically Russian. Why should they move to Russia? They want their own country, which is called New Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vostok

Superboy said:


> Eastern Ukrainians are ethnically Russian. Millions of Russians will volunteer to defend eastern Ukrainians from western Ukrainians who are not ethnically Russian.  Likewise, if Czechs invade Austria, whose people are ethnically German, you wouldn't expect German people of Germany to sit and do nothing about it.


More than a hundred years ago western Ukrainians also considered themselvezs Russian. They call themselves "Ruthenians", "Rusyns" (Русины). This name is preserved nowadays only in Transcarpathia. However, in the late 19 th and early 20 th century, Austrians, and then Poles began fighting with pro-Russian sentiments in Galicia - the current Western Ukraine. They even used a concentration camps, Talerhof and Terezin, where was destroyed about 70,000 pro-Russian Rusyns. If you call yourself a "Ukrainian" - you were released from a concentration camp. Since in Galicia there was almoust no educated people and the local church was sold to Rome long ago, the Ruthenians in 2 generation completely reforged in the "Ukrainians" and taught to hate everything Russian.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Superboy

rebel Msta-S self propelled howitzers blasting Ukrainian soldiers to Valhalla






rebel D-30 howitzers blasting Ukrainian soldiers to Valhalla






translated into funny English






Doesn't Konkurs M have thermal sight? The guy said he was not able to see through smoke.

Motorola's Dream looks like really tough armor. Seems like Level 6 protection to me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Superboy said:


> Doesn't Konkurs M have thermal sight? The guy said he was not able to see through smoke.


Thermal sights are not immune to smoke.


----------



## Superboy

500 said:


> Thermal sights are not immune to smoke.




Just found out Konkurs M is not fitted with thermal sight as standard. It's an extra accessory that can be retrofitted.

NPO GIPO - Products

Newer ones like Metis M and Kornet have standard thermal sights.


----------



## nekrasa

vostok said:


> More than a hundred years ago western Ukrainians also considered themselvezs Russian. They call themselves "Ruthenians", "Rusyns" (Русины). This name is preserved nowadays only in Transcarpathia. However, in the late 19 th and early 20 th century, Austrians, and then Poles began fighting with pro-Russian sentiments in Galicia - the current Western Ukraine. They even used a concentration camps, Talerhof and Terezin, where was destroyed about 70,000 pro-Russian Rusyns. If you call yourself a "Ukrainian" - you were released from a concentration camp. Since in Galicia there was almoust no educated people and the local church was sold to Rome long ago, the Ruthenians in 2 generation completely reforged in the "Ukrainians" and taught to hate everything Russian.



I don't know if your understanding of history is full of martyrdom of Russian poeole, but it seems so.

Don't try to explain ukrainian history by this kind of misunderstending and ordinary lies
First lie: Telerhof wasn't concetration camp!Telerhof was an internment camp, created during First War World.

The distinction is very important, it helps us to understend world better. Also the number of 'destroyed' isn't the same as wiki says...

By the way Russia and then Soviet Union was precursor of this kind of 'summer camps' for bad peoples I guess...

History of Ukrainie is much more complicated, and telling that story: they were good russian people but the West had killed, raped and abused them, telling that story is far away from the truth.

EOT


----------



## Superboy

nekrasa said:


>




Already posted. Rebels put a knife through the captured Ukrainian flag, literally.


----------



## nekrasa

Superboy said:


> Already posted. Rebels put a knife through the captured Ukrainian flag, literally.



Ok, I didn't see, previous page, sorry...



Gabriel92 said:


> Russian soldier admitted fighting in Ukraine...
> 
> 
> 
> His VKontakte has been removed.



What about these 'fighters' who have seen in Ukraine as well, do you recognize them:


----------



## Superboy

Rebel new standard body armor Motorola's Dream. Looks like Ratnik to me. Small arms can't shoot through it.

Ratnik (program) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia











At least 1,252 Ukrainian servicemen (not including Right Sector and OUN fighters) have been sent to Valhalla in Donbas so far  By comparison, the US lost 486 soldiers in 2003 in the first year of Iraq war.

Poroshenko: Over 1,250 Ukrainian servicemen killed in hostilities in Donbas


----------



## vostok




----------



## flamer84

nekrasa said:


> Ok, I didn't see, previous page, sorry...
> 
> 
> 
> What about these 'fighters' who have seen in Ukraine as well, do you recognize them:



Wow...what a comparison ! Westerners are handing out cookies while Russians self propelled howitzers.Quite the same...jeez ,looks like the mother of stupidity is always pregnant with guys like you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BestUsernameEver

Superboy said:


> Rebel new standard body armor Motorola's Dream. Looks like Ratnik to me. Small arms can't shoot through it.
> 
> Ratnik (program) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



That's an odd looking body armor, looks more like a parachute than body armor.







And it doens't look like Ratnik body armor at all (see photo below). Is it self made or something?


----------



## nekrasa

flamer84 said:


> Wow...what a comparison ! Westerners are handing out cookies while Russians self propelled howitzers.Quite the same...jeez ,looks like the mother of stupidity is always pregnant with guys like you.



Let me explain to you properly by comparison. The politicans are heads, the heads have power to move their hands (here we have an army), the hands do things, which sometimes are brutally. But the _spiriuts movens_ of this brutal actions have origin in the heads. You can see the heads smiling and waving to the people; but it's very often mirage, which naive belive in. The heads are ruthless and cynical.


Look what's happening in Ukraine right now. One year after Maidan began. How many protesters' demands was completed? Look what' happening on the West and Center (if you don't want to see East) Ukraine: blackout energy, corruption, poverty, spreading all over rotten Bandera's ideology...
It's not enought to consider an action of certain foreign politicians at least, is it.

*Donetsk airport: old terminal Searching cyborgs*


----------



## Parul

*Russia sends troops to Ukraine border in Crimea*

Russia has stationed about 4,000 troops with their equipment and ammunition in north Crimea on the border with Ukraine.
"According to our information, almost all military units of the Russian Federation stationed in the north of Crimea were pushed to the administrative border with Ukraine, Press TV reported Saturday citing the spokesperson of Ukraine's National Security and Defense Council, Andriy Lysenko.

The move comes as Russian President Vladimir Putin said he has approved the establishment of a Russian military task force in Crimea.

Moscow has also accepted a peace agreement with Kiev in a bid to end five months of conflict in the eastern regions of Ukraine.

The new development also came after pro-Russia forces in Ukraine's eastern regions recently rejected a law passed by Kiev that grants limited self-rule to the war-torn areas.

Under the law, Ukraine's eastern regions of Donetsk and Lugansk will be offered three-year limited self-rule.

Pro-Russia militias in the region have been fighting for independence for the past five months.

Earlier this year in March, Crimea's largely Russian-speaking residents voted in a referendum to break away from Ukraine and join Russia.


The Ukrainian government, US and EU rejected the referendum and condemned the joining of Crimea to Russia.

However, President Putin signed into law the documents officially making Crimea part of Russian territory. Putin said the move was made based on international law.

Located on the northern coast of the Black Sea, the Crimea Peninsula is of high strategic value. It is also of importance economically as the peninsula is home to several natural gas fields onshore and offshore, which are connected to Ukraine's pipeline system. 

Russia sends troops to Ukraine border in Crimea | Business Standard News

Russia sends troops to Ukraine border in Crimea : World, News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

Rally in support of New Russia in Moscow.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabriel92

New Ukrainian stuffs for ATO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

"More asbestos!" (Simpsons) 




More maidan! (chaos in remnants of Ukraine)




In Vinnitsa the regional parliament is captured .


----------



## Gabriel92

Hundreds of "unknow insurgents" (lol) buried at Rostov on don cemetery.











Old Woman Who Fled from Luhansk Helps Knitting Tiger Suits for Ukrainian Snipers
*"This nation is invincible!"*

*



*

*



*


28 Tons of Humanitarian Aid Containing Vital Goods Delivered to Krasnohorivka.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

Graham Phillips back in the ranks!





LPR: occupiers killed 878 and wounded more than 3,000 people, destroyed 6,877 buildings.




According to the Ministry of Emergency Situations of the LPR during punitive operations on the territory of the People's Republic of Lugansk Ukrainian security forces killed 878 civilians. Of these, 648 men, 217 women and 13 children. Number of Luhansk residents, received injuries of varying severity from hands of UkroFashists exceeded three thousand people.

Junta troops destroyed 6,877 institutions and buildings among which 27 Orthodox churches, 68 office buildings, 64 educational institutions, 37 hospitals, 232 multi-storey and 3158 private houses, 123 industrial enterprises, 96 shops, 10 bridges, 399 objects of gas transportation system and 199 of the power supply system.
ЛНР: оккупанты убили 878 и ранили более 3000 человек, разрушено 6877 зданий | Русская весна


----------



## Superboy

rebels sending Ukrainian soldiers to Valhalla


----------



## Barmaley

Gabriel92 said:


> New Ukrainian stuffs for ATO.



More photos from that event.
As can you see there is T-72AV




and T-72UA1 with Kontakt-V ERA






Yet some so called "experts" from the West said that only Novrossian Armed Forces uses T-72 in this conflict


----------



## Gabriel92

Barmaley said:


> More photos from that event.
> As can you see there is T-72AV
> View attachment 161626
> 
> and T-72UA1 with Kontakt-V ERA
> View attachment 161627
> 
> 
> 
> Yet some so called "experts" from the West said that only Novrossian Armed Forces uses T-72 in this conflict



Ukraine doesn't use T72B3 and T72BM


----------



## Superboy

The only way for there be a ceasefire is for Ukraine to pull its soldiers out of Donbas and recognize the independence of Donbas. 

rebel artillery fire sending Ukrainian soldiers to Valhalla or crippling them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vostok

US flag at the main entrance to the building of the SBU. Junta shows that they are miserable puppets.


----------



## Aepsilons

Gabriel92 said:


> New Ukrainian stuffs for ATO.



Looking Good! Na Vse Dobre Ukraina!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

militia's grads working


----------



## Gabriel92

vostok said:


> militia's grads working



"superboy" already posted it on page 32.


----------



## vostok

Stupid maidan monkeys another clash in Vinnitsa.


----------



## Superboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

Motorola is real badas. I think someday people will name street or square in his honor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

A jewish man fighting for "nazis maidan".
"Lack of Kosher Food Is Only Thing that Troubles Him at Forefront"

That shows that what russia is always saying is bulshit.


----------



## vostok

Destroyed Camp junta forces under Debalcevo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Superboy

Puffadder said:


> Russias' Grads...




Russia doesn't even use Grads. Russia uses Tornadoes or at the very least Smerch.

9A52-4 Tornado - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Gabriel92

Superboy said:


> Russia doesn't even use Grads. Russia uses Tornadoes or at the very least Smerch.
> 
> 9A52-4 Tornado - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



russia still use in high quantity the grad.


----------



## Superboy

Gabriel92 said:


> russia still use in high quantity the grad.




Only in reserve, not in front line duty.


----------



## Gabriel92

Superboy said:


> Only in reserve, not in front line duty.



*China: See russian artillery units unleash their firepower*

*



M/S BM-21 Grad launch vehicle firing rockets

Click to expand...

*
*



*


----------



## Superboy

Gabriel92 said:


> *China: See russian artillery units unleash their firepower*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *




Only in reserve. Not in front line duty. In the video you can see some really old self propelled howitzers that have been replaced by Msta-S in front line duty.


----------



## Gabriel92

Superboy said:


> Only in reserve. Not in front line duty. In the video you can see some really old self propelled howitzers that have been replaced by Msta-S in front line duty.



Ask to the russian members.

You have to see the truth,the russian army is just rusty and obsolete.


----------



## ptldM3

Gabriel92 said:


> Ask to the russian members.
> 
> You have to see the truth,the russian army is just rusty and obsolete.




You know nothing, the Russian army is modernizing faster then any other army in Europe. Although a lot of equipment is old it is being fazed out with newer equipment such as Tigr, various Kamaz platforms, and upgraded tanks and APCs which will soon be replaced with the Armata platform which includes a new generation tank, the boomerang, ect. 

There is not one old platform in the Russian army that is not being replaced or that will soon be replaced. Even the maid battle rifles will be upgraded with likely the AK-12 and soldiers are already receiving new battle gear that includes kevlar helmets, flack vests, encrypted radio sets ect.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## vostok

Donetsk airport fight





In Donetsk blacksmith made crown from fragments of Ukrainian shells.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gau8av



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

The Nazis destroy Christian churches. But people are still drawn to God.


----------



## rashid.sarwar

gau8av said:


>


Very nice debate, facts and figures...


----------



## vostok

The junta began to show the first results of their hard and very useful for people work! Across the state they will now switch off electricity for several hours every day!


----------



## Superboy

vostok said:


> The junta began to show the first results of their hard and very useful for people work! Across the state they will now switch off electricity for several hours every day!




A good way to make Ukrainian people leave Ukraine. Ukraine's emigration rate was already staggeringly high before Maidan


----------



## Gabriel92

Convoy of 50 Military Vehicles of Invaders With Russian Flag Seen Heading for Donetsk


----------



## Superboy

rebel training









Gabriel92 said:


> Convoy of 50 Military Vehicles of Invaders With Russian Flag Seen Heading for Donetsk




Volunteers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SipahSalar

Superboy said:


> A good way to make Ukrainian people leave Ukraine. Ukraine's emigration rate was already staggeringly high before Maidan



Your posts usually don't reflect your flags. May I know your nationality/ethnicity/ancestory?


----------



## Gabriel92

SipahSalar said:


> Your posts usually don't reflect your flags. May I know your nationality/ethnicity/ancestory?



Chinese living in Canada. 

Kraz damaged during heavy fightings.
None killed or injured.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

SipahSalar said:


> Your posts usually don't reflect your flags. May I know your nationality/ethnicity/ancestory?




Chinese. Actually, Harper is considered pretty much a dictator in Canada. He been in power since 2006. Can you believe that? Hopefully next year Harper gets kicked out in election. A lot of Canadians do not agree with Harper's policy with regards to Ukraine.



Gabriel92 said:


> Chinese living in Canada.
> 
> Kraz damaged during heavy fightings.
> None killed or injured.




7N22 / 7N14 would go through that like knife through butter. On second thought, just fire an ATGM at it and see it blown up the way Terminator did like this 






Battle at Donetsk air port. Securing the old terminal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

You can't hide the truth

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

Russian Orthodox Army






Interview with commander of Russian Orthodox Army






What ammo do Ukrainian soldiers use? Soviet era 7N6 and 7N6M maybe?

rebels attack Maidanists

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

In Odessa, blown up collection point for junta troops.












Mayor of Zaporozhye Aleksandr Sin said to Kiev and Ljashko - "fvk off".


----------



## Superboy

Russia sent a few soldiers at the request of Poroshenko to kick Ukrainian soldiers out of Debaltseve. Ukrainian soldiers don't dare shoot a single bullet at Russian soldiers 

Russia says small military mission in east Ukraine at Kiev's request: RIA| Reuters

At 1:29, is that an AK-74M?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

Braves from the International Brigade of Novorossian Army.











Meanwhile in Ekarerinburg




And in Odessa. Anti-facsists painted cars in which ukrainian flags are seen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

Dragunov is lethal up to 1 km. Every soldier should be armed with one.  Sniping vastly reduces collateral casualties on civilians.

rebel drone to spot Maidanists


----------



## vostok

In the ranks of the militia created a Chechen battalion "Death".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Barmaley

Novorossian Army moving to Mariupol


----------



## vostok

From Russia came 9th convoy. This time was delivered 1,200 tons of cargo.


----------



## Superboy

More than 1,266 Maidanists sent to Valhalla so far 

At least 1,266 soldiers killed in Russia’s war against Ukraine


----------



## vostok

11-12 December

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JUBA

*Hopefully the Ukrainian government supported by the free world will destroy these Russian paid terrorists.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tsilihin

Ukrainian government has lost the county and own people ,truly now they only have debt.


----------



## Superboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

rebel recon drone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasbara Buster

*Russian State Duma Could Authorize the Use of Russian Troops in Ukraine *

*By Rusvesna*

December 13, 2014 "ICH" - "Rusvesna" - The State Duma of Russian Federation could adopt a law that would allow President Vladimir Putin to use Russian troops on the territory of Ukraine.

This opinion was voiced by PM from the faction "Just Russia" Mikhail Emelyanov. The politician is convinced that this is a way to protect Russia.

"RF cannot calmly watch as the US arms Ukraine with the most modern lethal weapons. In this regard, we should not appear weak. The situation is very alarming. Judging by US intentions, they want to turn Ukraine into a fighting platform against Russia, because the economic situation in Ukraine will not improve. Of course, arming such a country is potentially dangerous for Russia",- said the politician on Russian TV in response to the US resolution "On the recognition of Ukraine as an ally outside of NATO."

He also added that the use of Russian troops on the territory of another country can only be authorized by the Council of Federation.

Recall, in the spring of this year, the Council of Federation already adopted a decision to authorize the President of Russian Federation to use Russian troops in Ukraine, but in the summer it reversed its decision.

On December 11, the US Senate passed the "The Act in Support of Freedom of Ukraine", according to which Ukraine will receive assistance in the military, energy and civil sectors.

This act tells President Barack Obama to provide the following assistance:

- To provide assistance to Ukraine for: (1) military, defense, energy and civil sectors; (2) internally displaced persons.

- To direct the Secretary of State to work with Ukrainian officials to help Ukraine reduce its dependence on natural gas imports from the Russian Federation.

- To direct the Head of the Board of Broadcasting to submit to Congress a plan for the expansion of broadcasting in the Russian language in the countries of the former Soviet Union in order to counter the 'propaganda' of the Russian Federation.

- To focus the plan on priority broadcasting in Ukraine, Georgia and Moldova of "The Voice of America" (VOA) and "Radio Free Europe" / "Radio Liberty". Brazen policy of Washington confirms every day that the government of Poroshenko is their vassal, ready for the most drastic measures against its own people and Russia. 

Russia has no more time to negotiate with the aggressor, the time for the adequate response has arrived. Ukraine must be forced to peace. Talks will not work, this is not why Poroshenko was installed there, blindly and devotedly following all orders from the United States.

Â Russian State Duma Could Authorize the Use of Russian Troops in 
UkraineÂ Â Â Â :Â Information Clearing House - ICH

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Superboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

Associated Press: Death toll in eastern Ukraine up to 4,707 according to U.N


----------



## Superboy

Ukraine army recon drone gets shot at, starts at the 3:00 mark






Donetsk airport control tower gets attacked again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy




----------



## Superboy

Next year hundreds of thousands will die. 

The War Agenda in East Ukraine: Kiev Regime Prepares 250,000 Graves for Its Soldiers | Global Research


----------



## Hindustani78

Tsilihin said:


> Ukrainian government has lost the county and own people ,truly now they only have debt.



They are moving more fast to join EU and NATO . Ukraine is holding talks and to get good incentives before joining EU and NATO

Ukrainian PM appeals to EU for immediate financial aid| Reuters

Asked when Ukraine needed new financial assistance, Yatseniuk told reporters in Brussels: "Let me put it in a nutshell - yesterday." The EU, which last year offered a $15 billion package of loans and grants to Ukraine, is demanding far-reaching economic reforms in return.

Brussels has refused to organize a donors' conference to help Ukraine until Kiev produces a detailed blueprint for the country's economic development.

Yatseniuk said Ukraine was doing all it could.


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> They are moving more fast to join EU and NATO . Ukraine is holding talks and to get good incentives before joining EU and NATO
> 
> Ukrainian PM appeals to EU for immediate financial aid| Reuters
> 
> Asked when Ukraine needed new financial assistance, Yatseniuk told reporters in Brussels: "Let me put it in a nutshell - yesterday." The EU, which last year offered a $15 billion package of loans and grants to Ukraine, is demanding far-reaching economic reforms in return.
> 
> Brussels has refused to organize a donors' conference to help Ukraine until Kiev produces a detailed blueprint for the country's economic development.
> 
> Yatseniuk said Ukraine was doing all it could.




Do you think the EU and NATO would ever take Ukraine? Germany ahem the EU only wanted to exploit Ukraine's natural resources which are excuse the pun dirt cheap because of extremely low Ukrainian nominal per capita GDP, the lowest in Europe. Germans will forever regard Ukrainians are Russians with contempt. Ukrainian and Russian are practically the same language, especially in the eyes of Germans, and therefore Germans deem Ukrainians as an inferior race. Let's not forget how many Ukrainians Germans brutally massacred during WW2.


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> Do you think the EU and NATO would ever take Ukraine? Germany ahem the EU only wanted to exploit Ukraine's natural resources which are excuse the pun dirt cheap because of extremely low Ukrainian nominal per capita GDP, the lowest in Europe.



NATO is a military block and EU is its economic block. Member countries do negotiate about their sovereignty and other internal domestic issues . NATO countries are more seeing towards the Arctic resources.

NATO to help modernise Ukrainian army | Zee News


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> NATO is a military block and EU is its economic block. Member countries do negotiate about their sovereignty and other internal domestic issues . NATO countries are more seeing towards the Arctic resources.
> 
> NATO to help modernise Ukrainian army | Zee News




NATO will never take Ukraine because Ukraine will never give up the Crimean federal district which is Russia's ninth federal district.


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> NATO will never take Ukraine because Ukraine will never give up the Crimean federal district which is Russia's ninth federal district.



I am talking about Ukraine joining the NATO. I don't think that Ukraine would do anything to take back Crimea at this moment nor NATO will wage an open war with Russia on that. NATO is placing equipment all over the Eastern Europe and arming all the countries including Ukraine.

15.12.2014
'NATO stands with you' – Stoltenberg tells Yatseniuk


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> I am talking about Ukraine joining the NATO. I don't think that Ukraine would do anything to take back Crimea at this moment nor NATO will wage an open war with Russia on that. NATO is placing equipment all over the Eastern Europe and arming all the countries including Ukraine.
> 
> 15.12.2014
> 'NATO stands with you' – Stoltenberg tells Yatseniuk




The eastern NATO countries are very poor and very weak. Only Germany, France, Britain are strong. But they are far from Russia. Bulgaria is quite friendly with Russia. Serbia and Belarus are big obstacles to NATO presence in the east.


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> NATO is very weak. The eastern countries are very poor and very weak. Only Germany, France, Britain are strong. They are the Big 3 of Europe. But they are far from Russia. Bulgaria is quite friendly with Russia. Serbia and Belarus are big obstacles to NATO presence in the east.



NATO is not weak . Both NATO and Russia are placing missile interceptors and launchers and covering the whole region.

Belarus is like right hand of Russia but still Belarus maintain relations with neighboring NATO allies . Serbia will join EU and its in that proposal only. the recentSerbian military exercises with Russia was just to negotiate a better deal with both EU and NATO.

November 21, 2014 | 12:53
*Serbia joins NATO codification system for arms, equipment*
http://www.b92.net/eng/news/politics.php?yyyy=2014&mm=11&dd=21&nav_id=92328

December 15, 2014 | 16:52
*"NATO membership would improve quality of life"*
http://www.b92.net/eng/news/politics.php?yyyy=2014&mm=12&dd=15&nav_id=92578


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> NATO is not weak . Both NATO and Russia are placing missile interceptors and launchers and covering the whole region.
> 
> Belarus is like right hand of Russia but still Belarus maintain relations with neighboring NATO allies . Serbia will join EU and its in that proposal only. the recentSerbian military exercises with Russia was just to negotiate a better deal with both EU and NATO.
> 
> November 21, 2014 | 12:53
> *Serbia joins NATO codification system for arms, equipment*
> http://www.b92.net/eng/news/politics.php?yyyy=2014&mm=11&dd=21&nav_id=92328
> 
> December 15, 2014 | 16:52
> *"NATO membership would improve quality of life"*
> http://www.b92.net/eng/news/politics.php?yyyy=2014&mm=12&dd=15&nav_id=92578




NATO which is the Washington Treaty is only the US in practice. Nobody in NATO would help the US. The US is on its own against Russia and China.


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> NATO which is the Washington Treaty is only the US in practice. Nobody in NATO would help the US. The US is on its own against Russia and China.



Yes NATO member countries doesn't want to take the financial burden. Germany is selling arms to Middle eastern countries and trying to keep other EU countries out of the financial crisis where as the other NATO countries just want full military aid from United states. Now both Canada and United states are arming NATO allies in Eastern Europe.


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> Yes NATO member countries doesn't want to take the financial burden. Germany is selling arms to Middle eastern countries and trying to keep other EU countries out of the financial crisis where as the other NATO countries just want full military aid from United states. Now both Canada and United states are arming NATO allies in Eastern Europe.




Arm with what? The Baltic states don't have a single fighter jet or tank  The US doesn't even take eastern NATO members seriously or with respect.


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> Arm with what? The Baltic states don't have a single fighter jet or tank  The US doesn't even take eastern NATO members seriously or with respect.



Yes but with time things will change . But Baltic states are investing in Anti Tank missiles and portable SAM etc. Lithuania is having 3 light aircraft where as estonia is hosting radars. May be US will make way to provide some fighter jets for Lithuania. 

Australia to provide $2 mln worth of aid to Ukrainian army : UNIAN news

Canadian Armed Forces airlifter delivers winter clothing for Ukrainian military - Міністерство оборони України

Senate Passes Bill That Could Send US Weapons to Ukraine for Use Against Russia | CNS News
Its provisions include authorizing the president to provide equipment and training for Ukrainian forces “for the purpose of countering offensive weapons and reestablishing the sovereignty and territorial integrity of Ukraine.”

They specifically include anti-tank and anti-armor weapons, ammunition, counter-artillery radars, optical and guidance and control equipment, and tactical surveillance drones.


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> Senate Passes Bill That Could Send US Weapons to Ukraine for Use Against Russia | CNS News
> Its provisions include authorizing the president to provide equipment and training for Ukrainian forces “for the purpose of countering offensive weapons and reestablishing the sovereignty and territorial integrity of Ukraine.”
> 
> They specifically include anti-tank and anti-armor weapons, ammunition, counter-artillery radars, optical and guidance and control equipment, and tactical surveillance drones.




Obama will never pass that because it would mean death of America as we know it.


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> Obama will never pass that because it would mean death of America as we know it.



That bill is about $350 million and equipment will be transferred to Ukraine.


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> That bill is about $350 million and equipment will be transferred to Ukraine.




Obama will never sign the bill.


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> Obama will never sign the bill.



The legislation would authorise $350 million in military assistance – including anti-tank and anti-armour weapons, ammunition, counter-artillery radars and surveillance drones – *for fiscal year 2015.*

And that $350 million has been authorized by the Congress. Why would President Obama will not sign that ?


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> The legislation would authorise $350 million in military assistance – including anti-tank and anti-armour weapons, ammunition, counter-artillery radars and surveillance drones – *for fiscal year 2015.*
> 
> And that $350 million has been authorized by the Congress. Why would President Obama will not sign that ?




350 million won't do anything. Won't even send a tank. The bill only escalates the situation, it does not change the calculus on the ground, certainly the capitals Donetsk and Lugansk are too fortified to be taken by Ukrainian army.


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> 350 million won't do anything. Won't even send a tank. The bill only escalates the situation, it does not change the calculus on the ground, certainly the capitals Donetsk and Lugansk are too fortified to be taken by Ukrainian army.



NATO will not simply give things nor EU before completely joining NATO allies. Already the process has been started and NATO allies are giving training to Ukrainian soldiers.


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> NATO will not simply give things nor EU before completely joining NATO allies. Already the process has been started and NATO allies are giving training to Ukrainian soldiers.




By training they mean push ups. Those trainings are useless. Combat experience is key. The war has been going on for nearly a year. It is much better to have veterans train rather than having green American soldiers train.

Ukraine doesn't have a single 5.56 by 45 bullet. Logistics would be a nightmare. The US would have to spend billions just on bullets alone.


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> By training they mean push ups. Those trainings are useless. Combat experience is key. The war has been going on for nearly a year. It is much better to have veterans train rather than having green American soldiers train.
> 
> Ukraine doesn't have a single 5.56 by 45 bullet. Logistics would be a nightmare. The US would have to spend billions just on bullets alone.



NATO allies cant just give everything to Ukraine in one time. Step by step things will change depending on the regional and international politics. United states and Canada have already started providing assistance to the Ukrainian military.

Ukrainian and foreign military share SAR experience - Міністерство оборони України












Canadian winter uniform for Ukrainian Army - Міністерство оборони України


----------



## Hindustani78

A million Ukrainians expected to travel to Poland without visas : UNIAN news
17.12.2014 |

*President of Ukraine Petro Poroshenko and President of Poland Bronislaw Komorowski held talks on Wednesday in Poland on making it easier for Ukrainians to visit their neighbor to the west. *

"We talked about the possibility of enhancing local border traffic,” Poroshenko said at a joint press conference with Komorowski in Warsaw, according to UNIAN’s correspondent in Poland.

Nearly one million of Ukrainians will be able to cross the border under the [local] border traffic regime," he said.

The two presidents also discussed a number of issues related to bilateral cooperation, particularly, cooperation between the countries in the European integration sphere.

Komorowski said Poland would continue to share with Ukraine its European integration experience and will look for new ways to transfer knowledge to Ukrainian officials.

"We should help Ukraine in its defense and European integration," Komorowski said.

As reported earlier, on December 17, during an official visit of the Ukrainian president to Poland, the representatives of both countries have signed, among other documents, a protocol on an agreement on local border traffic.

As stated at the Ukrainian Embassy in Poland, "the main changes that have been introduced to the protocol are an extension of the list of administrative-territorial units in Ukraine by four settlements, an extension of the [period of] continuous stay of citizens of both countries within the border zone of another state up to 90 days from each time of crossing the border, as well as the cancellation of the fee for the issuing of second and subsequent permits."

Ukraine could get visa-free EU travel at May 2015 Riga summit (Video) : UNIAN news

17.12.2014

*The long-awaited decision to grant Ukrainian visa-free travel to Schengen states might come in May 2015 at an EU Eastern Partnership Summit, according to Latvia’s foreign minister. *
But Edgars Rinkevics also said that, before being granted such access, Ukraine and Georgia must undertake several reforms, including on judicial cooperation with the EU, Ukraine Today has reported. 

With $2 million in EU aid, Ukraine will be ready from January, 1, 2015 to produce the biometric passports required for it to have a visa-free regime with the EU.


So its already happening , more Eastern Europeans inside Western Europe, United states, Canada, Australia and New Zealand.


----------



## Superboy




----------



## vostok

heroes of New Russia




"The Artist", before the war, worked as a builder




"The Hunter", before the war worked as a miner.




"Squirrel", before the war worked as a security guard.




"Semen", before war worked as a driver.




"Mora", before the war worked as a builder.




"Shura" before the war, worked as a miner.




"The Storm" before the war, worked as a miner.




"Biker" before the war worked as a butcher.
All of them from Donetsk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Special Delivery

Novorussia, what an 18th century joke.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

*Russia's Retaliation Imminent as Obama Gives Go Signal for Sanctions Risking EU Rift*
The United States will push through with more sanctions over Russia as the White House confirms the president's plan to sign the new bill passed. According to reports, President Barrack Obama has signaled to sign the legislation imposing more pressure on Vladimir Putin while sending aid toUkraine. Will the bill bring more good or the other way around?

The US president was not on board with the plans to sanction Russia more but the Congress found a way to pass the bill without so much opposition. According to The New York Times, White House press secretary Josh Earnest confirms: "The president does intend to sign the piece of legislation that was passed by Congress."

The official also adds: "But we do have some concerns about that legislation because while it preserves flexibility, it does send a confusing message to our allies because it includes some sanctions language that does not reflect the consultations that are ongoing."

The press secretary goes as far to say that Russia's problems at the moment are the country's or the president's own doing. According toEarnest: "It's a sign of the failure of Vladimir Putin's strategy to try to buck up his country."

"Right now, he and his country are isolated from the broader international community." He added.

According to Financial Times, regardless of the intentions of the legislation, signing the bill has concerned many particularly for possible European implications. The legislation can cause a rift between the US and its European allies. Although the sanctions may have limited immediate impact, they do offer groundwork to execute tougher regulations like what happened in Iran.

Russian warned previously that if the US will push for more sanctions then the country will respond. The impending sanctions threaten to affect a range of weapons companies transacting with Russia. Deputy foreign minister Sergei Ryabkov shared with Interfax (via Newsweek) that the country "will not be able to leave this without a response." Further, Ryabkov said that theUkraine Freedom Support Act may "destroy the carcass of cooperation" existing between Russia and the US.

According to reports, Russia is bound to act to a certain extent following the sanctions.



vostok said:


> heroes of New Russia
> All of them from Donetsk.



*Ukrainian Nazis and Chechen Wahabis now appear to be working together*

Interesting news this morning: Khasan Zakaev, one of the terrorist which organized and executed the 2002 attack against the Dubrovka theater in Moscow and an aid to Shamil Basaev was arrested in Crimea when he tried to enter from the Ukraine with false documents.




_Khasan Zakaev_
I very much doubt that Zakaev wanted to visit Crimea to enjoy the beautiful sights, sample the local cuisine or to relax on the seashore. Not coming from the Ukraine. Not with fake documents. In fact, I would argue that it is pretty darn obvious that if he took the huge risk of entering not just any Russian territory, but a highly monitored and secured one, he was there on a mission.

Considering the quasi-official Ukrainian support for Wahabism in Chechnia, it is also superlatively likely that the SBU knew about this mission and, at the very least, gave its tacit support for it. After all, since members of the Ukrainian Rada did openly support the recent terrorist operation in Grozny, and since a former commander of the Azov death squad and now Member of the Rada openly called for the murder of Ramzan Kadyrov, it only makes sense for the Ukrainian Nazis to be sending Chechen Wahabis into Russia to commit more terrorist attacks.
Beautiful, no? *The US, the EU, NATO and their allies are now openly supporting a Nazi-Wahabi alliance against Russia*.
Ramzan Kadyrov always calls the Wahabi terrorists "_shaitans_", or devils. I think that this also fully applies to the rabid Ukrainian Nazis. But if we want to be logical here, shouldn't this apply first and foremost to their masters?
Was the late Ayatollah Khomeini not absolutely spot-on when he spoke of the "_shaitan-e bozorg_", the "Great Satan"? 

Would "_Hizb-Shaitan_" (Party of the Devil) not be an accurate descriptor for the AngloZionist Empire today? 
The Saker



Superboy said:


> ]



*The illegal arrest of Giulietto Chiesa - yet another example of European hypocrisy*

by Leonardo
On December 15, 2014 the Italian reporter Giulietto Chiesa, who had been invited to take part in a conference in Tallinn on Russian-European relations, was detained by the Estonian authorities for a few hours after being declared "_persona non grata_". Facts appear to point to a deliberate move on the part of the Estonian authorities meant to prevent the journalist from attending the conference, thus censoring the speech he was supposed to deliver. 
Before diving into the facts, a little background info intended as a frame of reference. 





_Giulietto Chiesa, journalist and MEP_
Giulietto Chiesa is an Italian journalist and former member of the European Parliament. He has been correspondent from Moscow for two different italian newspapers (La Stampa and L'Unità) for 20 years, since 1980. 

In Italy he is presently marginalized for his very critical opinions on a few issues which the mainstream media still consider as taboo. Chiesa is a member of the 9/11 Consensus Panel, a board whose goal is "to provide the world with a clear statement, based on expert independent opinion, of some of the best evidence opposing the official narrative about 9/11". He is also known for being very vocal in opposing western imperialism and the hysterical russophobia that is being spread by the mainstream media. He wrote many articles condemning NATO aggression against Libya, the destabilization of Syria, the eastward expansion of NATO and the western backed coup in Kiev. 

According to the Estonian Public Broadcasting, Chiesa was invited in Tallinn on December 15, 2014 by the Impressum NGO to attend a conference titled "Should Europe fear Russia?". Apparently, Estonian authorities consider the Impressum NGO as a russian propaganda proxy. Chiesa had already spoken at Impressum events twice before. 

According to Chiesa, he arrived in Tallinn at 12.45 and gave an interview to an Estonian TV channel, had lunch and then went back to his hotel room in order to complete the preparation for the speech he was supposed to give at 19.00. 

One and a half hours before the appointed time, a group of four Estonian policemen knocked on his room's door and took him into custody, intimating him to follow them to the local police station. Chiesa was later informed that he was being detained because he was the target of an entry ban signed on 13 December 2014 and valid for one month. He stated that he repeatedly asked the police to show him the related documents but his requests were denied. He was jailed for four hours, until the arrival of the Italian Ambassador, who managed to have him released a few hours later, after applying diplomatic pressure. 

While the incident made the first page of a few Italian online newspapers it didn't get much attention on the Italian television networks, that at most mentioned it casually. 

The incident caused some diplomatic friction between Italy and Estonia and the Estonian Ambassador in Rome was summoned by the Italian Foreign Minister looking for answers. 

It also prompted inquiries in both the Italian and European Parliament where a group of representatives (mostly belonging to the leftist list "The Other Europe with Tsipras") filed a protest against what they suspect might constitute an extralegal detention, a violation of the Treaty on European Union, the European Convention on Human Rights and the European Charter on Fundamental Rights. 

The Estonian authorities perspective is that Chiesa is a security threat and the detention was justified. 

Legal aspects notwithstanding, the detention of Chiesa clearly appears to be motivated by censorship and intimidation: the Estonian authorities are openly troubled by the Italian reporter opinions and they acted to prevent him from sharing them with the few hundred people who were attending the conference. The accusation that Chiesa is some kind of Russian agent of propaganda and as such is a threat to the Estonian state does feel like an excuse: if he really was an immediate and serious danger they would never release him after just a few hours. Which makes the urgency of the detention suspect at best. Also, the timing of the ban, just a few days before Chiesa was to attend the conference, suggests very strongly that the measure was surgically targeted. 

What's really troubling - actually, outrageous - is that, no matter if laws were broken or the authorities abused their power, a EU country has infringed on the freedom of speech right of a European citizen, journalist and former member of the parliament. Apparently, the Estonian government - and not the Estonian citizens who could attend the conference and debate or criticize the speech - gets to decide what is Russian propaganda and what isn't. The message is crystal clear and even intimidating. Just think about how a much less renowned journalist could react after realizing that expressing any harshly critical opinion that doesn't measure to the standards of what the authorities consider legit criticism could get him/her branded as a security threat and a Russian agent. 

It would also be interesting to know what the authorities of all the other western countries who maintain a heavy state sponsored NGO presence abroad think of the Estonian authorities attitude towards NGOs accused of being instruments of Russian propaganda. If they share the evaluation then how can the double standard be logically reconciled? 

This incident casts another shadow on Europe and suggests that the tearing of the democratic fabric and the degeneration of the common sense that follows in the wake of the anti-Russian media campaign might be slowly spreading to the whole continent.

POSTED BY VINEYARDSAKER:


----------



## vostok

Carlosa said:


> *Russia's Retaliation Imminent as Obama Gives Go Signal for Sanctions Risking EU Rift*
> The United States will push through with more sanctions over Russia as the White House confirms the president's plan to sign the new bill passed. According to reports, President Barrack Obama has signaled to sign the legislation imposing more pressure on Vladimir Putin while sending aid toUkraine. Will the bill bring more good or the other way around?
> 
> The US president was not on board with the plans to sanction Russia more but the Congress found a way to pass the bill without so much opposition. According to The New York Times, White House press secretary Josh Earnest confirms: "The president does intend to sign the piece of legislation that was passed by Congress."
> 
> The official also adds: "But we do have some concerns about that legislation because while it preserves flexibility, it does send a confusing message to our allies because it includes some sanctions language that does not reflect the consultations that are ongoing."
> 
> The press secretary goes as far to say that Russia's problems at the moment are the country's or the president's own doing. According toEarnest: "It's a sign of the failure of Vladimir Putin's strategy to try to buck up his country."
> 
> "Right now, he and his country are isolated from the broader international community." He added.
> 
> According to Financial Times, regardless of the intentions of the legislation, signing the bill has concerned many particularly for possible European implications. The legislation can cause a rift between the US and its European allies. Although the sanctions may have limited immediate impact, they do offer groundwork to execute tougher regulations like what happened in Iran.
> 
> Russian warned previously that if the US will push for more sanctions then the country will respond. The impending sanctions threaten to affect a range of weapons companies transacting with Russia. Deputy foreign minister Sergei Ryabkov shared with Interfax (via Newsweek) that the country "will not be able to leave this without a response." Further, Ryabkov said that theUkraine Freedom Support Act may "destroy the carcass of cooperation" existing between Russia and the US.
> 
> According to reports, Russia is bound to act to a certain extent following the sanctions.
> 
> 
> 
> *Ukrainian Nazis and Chechen Wahabis now appear to be working together*
> 
> Interesting news this morning: Khasan Zakaev, one of the terrorist which organized and executed the 2002 attack against the Dubrovka theater in Moscow and an aid to Shamil Basaev was arrested in Crimea when he tried to enter from the Ukraine with false documents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Khasan Zakaev_
> I very much doubt that Zakaev wanted to visit Crimea to enjoy the beautiful sights, sample the local cuisine or to relax on the seashore. Not coming from the Ukraine. Not with fake documents. In fact, I would argue that it is pretty darn obvious that if he took the huge risk of entering not just any Russian territory, but a highly monitored and secured one, he was there on a mission.
> 
> Considering the quasi-official Ukrainian support for Wahabism in Chechnia, it is also superlatively likely that the SBU knew about this mission and, at the very least, gave its tacit support for it. After all, since members of the Ukrainian Rada did openly support the recent terrorist operation in Grozny, and since a former commander of the Azov death squad and now Member of the Rada openly called for the murder of Ramzan Kadyrov, it only makes sense for the Ukrainian Nazis to be sending Chechen Wahabis into Russia to commit more terrorist attacks.
> Beautiful, no? *The US, the EU, NATO and their allies are now openly supporting a Nazi-Wahabi alliance against Russia*.
> Ramzan Kadyrov always calls the Wahabi terrorists "_shaitans_", or devils. I think that this also fully applies to the rabid Ukrainian Nazis. But if we want to be logical here, shouldn't this apply first and foremost to their masters?
> Was the late Ayatollah Khomeini not absolutely spot-on when he spoke of the "_shaitan-e bozorg_", the "Great Satan"?
> 
> Would "_Hizb-Shaitan_" (Party of the Devil) not be an accurate descriptor for the AngloZionist Empire today?
> The Saker
> 
> 
> 
> *The illegal arrest of Giulietto Chiesa - yet another example of European hypocrisy*
> 
> by Leonardo
> On December 15, 2014 the Italian reporter Giulietto Chiesa, who had been invited to take part in a conference in Tallinn on Russian-European relations, was detained by the Estonian authorities for a few hours after being declared "_persona non grata_". Facts appear to point to a deliberate move on the part of the Estonian authorities meant to prevent the journalist from attending the conference, thus censoring the speech he was supposed to deliver.
> Before diving into the facts, a little background info intended as a frame of reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Giulietto Chiesa, journalist and MEP_
> Giulietto Chiesa is an Italian journalist and former member of the European Parliament. He has been correspondent from Moscow for two different italian newspapers (La Stampa and L'Unità) for 20 years, since 1980.
> 
> In Italy he is presently marginalized for his very critical opinions on a few issues which the mainstream media still consider as taboo. Chiesa is a member of the 9/11 Consensus Panel, a board whose goal is "to provide the world with a clear statement, based on expert independent opinion, of some of the best evidence opposing the official narrative about 9/11". He is also known for being very vocal in opposing western imperialism and the hysterical russophobia that is being spread by the mainstream media. He wrote many articles condemning NATO aggression against Libya, the destabilization of Syria, the eastward expansion of NATO and the western backed coup in Kiev.
> 
> According to the Estonian Public Broadcasting, Chiesa was invited in Tallinn on December 15, 2014 by the Impressum NGO to attend a conference titled "Should Europe fear Russia?". Apparently, Estonian authorities consider the Impressum NGO as a russian propaganda proxy. Chiesa had already spoken at Impressum events twice before.
> 
> According to Chiesa, he arrived in Tallinn at 12.45 and gave an interview to an Estonian TV channel, had lunch and then went back to his hotel room in order to complete the preparation for the speech he was supposed to give at 19.00.
> 
> One and a half hours before the appointed time, a group of four Estonian policemen knocked on his room's door and took him into custody, intimating him to follow them to the local police station. Chiesa was later informed that he was being detained because he was the target of an entry ban signed on 13 December 2014 and valid for one month. He stated that he repeatedly asked the police to show him the related documents but his requests were denied. He was jailed for four hours, until the arrival of the Italian Ambassador, who managed to have him released a few hours later, after applying diplomatic pressure.
> 
> While the incident made the first page of a few Italian online newspapers it didn't get much attention on the Italian television networks, that at most mentioned it casually.
> 
> The incident caused some diplomatic friction between Italy and Estonia and the Estonian Ambassador in Rome was summoned by the Italian Foreign Minister looking for answers.
> 
> It also prompted inquiries in both the Italian and European Parliament where a group of representatives (mostly belonging to the leftist list "The Other Europe with Tsipras") filed a protest against what they suspect might constitute an extralegal detention, a violation of the Treaty on European Union, the European Convention on Human Rights and the European Charter on Fundamental Rights.
> 
> The Estonian authorities perspective is that Chiesa is a security threat and the detention was justified.
> 
> Legal aspects notwithstanding, the detention of Chiesa clearly appears to be motivated by censorship and intimidation: the Estonian authorities are openly troubled by the Italian reporter opinions and they acted to prevent him from sharing them with the few hundred people who were attending the conference. The accusation that Chiesa is some kind of Russian agent of propaganda and as such is a threat to the Estonian state does feel like an excuse: if he really was an immediate and serious danger they would never release him after just a few hours. Which makes the urgency of the detention suspect at best. Also, the timing of the ban, just a few days before Chiesa was to attend the conference, suggests very strongly that the measure was surgically targeted.
> 
> What's really troubling - actually, outrageous - is that, no matter if laws were broken or the authorities abused their power, a EU country has infringed on the freedom of speech right of a European citizen, journalist and former member of the parliament. Apparently, the Estonian government - and not the Estonian citizens who could attend the conference and debate or criticize the speech - gets to decide what is Russian propaganda and what isn't. The message is crystal clear and even intimidating. Just think about how a much less renowned journalist could react after realizing that expressing any harshly critical opinion that doesn't measure to the standards of what the authorities consider legit criticism could get him/her branded as a security threat and a Russian agent.
> 
> It would also be interesting to know what the authorities of all the other western countries who maintain a heavy state sponsored NGO presence abroad think of the Estonian authorities attitude towards NGOs accused of being instruments of Russian propaganda. If they share the evaluation then how can the double standard be logically reconciled?
> 
> This incident casts another shadow on Europe and suggests that the tearing of the democratic fabric and the degeneration of the common sense that follows in the wake of the anti-Russian media campaign might be slowly spreading to the whole continent.
> 
> POSTED BY VINEYARDSAKER:


Ukrainian Nazis and Chechen terrorists have long been working together. During the Chechen war of 90s in the Caucasus fought hundreds of Ukrainian Nazis.
The Nazis have traditionally supported all Russophobe forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

vostok said:


> Ukrainian Nazis and Chechen terrorists have long been working together. During the Chechen war ща 90s in the Caucasus fought hundreds of Ukrainian Nazis.
> The Nazis have traditionally supported all Russophobe forces.


----------



## Superboy

vostok said:


> heroes of New Russia
> View attachment 177042
> 
> "The Artist", before the war, worked as a builder
> View attachment 177043
> 
> "The Hunter", before the war worked as a miner.
> View attachment 177044
> 
> "Squirrel", before the war worked as a security guard.
> View attachment 177045
> 
> "Semen", before war worked as a driver.
> View attachment 177046
> 
> "Mora", before the war worked as a builder.
> View attachment 177047
> 
> "Shura" before the war, worked as a miner.
> View attachment 177048
> 
> "The Storm" before the war, worked as a miner.
> View attachment 177049
> 
> "Biker" before the war worked as a butcher.
> All of them from Donetsk.




Black AK-74s are AK-74Ms? One of these has a scope on it.


----------



## Superboy

BBC News - The Russians fighting a 'holy war' in Ukraine

Pushilin confirms that the bottom line of rebels is at the oblast borders, because the people of the two oblasts voted for freedom from Ukraine.

Truth about situation in Ukraine | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

vostok said:


> In the ranks of the militia created a Chechen battalion "Death".
> View attachment 164456
> View attachment 164457
> View attachment 164458
> View attachment 164459



How funny.... chechens aren't terrorists when they're fighting for the thing called "novorossia'.....


----------



## Superboy

Gabriel92 said:


> How funny.... chechens aren't terrorists when they're fighting for the thing called "novorossia'.....




Chechens are Russian citizens. Because Chechnya was part of Russia when Russia became an independent state, Chechnya not allowed to be independent.

Ukraine will never allow Donbas to have autonomy, because Kosovo, South Ossetia, Abkhazia declared independence after getting autonomy. This will allow rebels to say, hey look, Ukraine doesn't give us autonomy. Then Russia gives weapons to rebels and rebels will then fight to oblast borders.


----------



## Superboy

Obama will sign Russia sanctions bill without imposing new penalties: White House| Reuters

Looks like Obama chickened out at the last minute and therefore no US weapons for Ukraine. Once negotiation on December 21 breaks down because Ukraine will not give autonomy to Donbas, the counteroffensive will begin


----------



## Audio

Superboy said:


> Obama will sign Russia sanctions bill without imposing new penalties: White House| Reuters
> 
> Looks like Obama chickened out and therefore no US weapons for Ukraine. Once negotiation on December 21 breaks down because Ukraine will not give autonomy to Donbas, the counteroffensive will begin



Hahahaha, this is just a message. What US sanctions or not is irelevant as US does very little trade with Russia. On the other hand, EU just agreed on new round of sanctions yesterday. The message is, screws will keep tightening, but still here's a good will gesture to let Russians know the western block can back down.


----------



## Superboy

old vid from the summer looks like








Audio said:


> Hahahaha, this is just a message. What US sanctions or not is irelevant as US does very little trade with Russia. On the other hand, EU just agreed on new round of sanctions yesterday. The message is, screws will keep tightening, but still here's a good will gesture to let Russians know the western block can back down.




EU may impose sanctions, but China and India will not. EU would disintegrate if enough damage is done to EU, while Russia will not be harmful due to increasing support from China and India. EU dies, Putin dances.


----------



## Audio

Superboy said:


> EU may impose sanctions, but China and India will not. EU would disintegrate if enough damage is done to EU, while Russia will not be harmful due to increasing support from China and India. EU dies, Putin dances.



lel....


----------



## Superboy

The US did Maidan in Ukraine with the aim of destroying two things the US does not like. One is EU. The other is Russia. Looks like EU will get it this time.


----------



## Audio

Superboy said:


> The US did Maidan in Ukraine with the aim of destroying two things the US does not like. One is EU. The other is Russia. Looks like EU will get it this time.



Yes, soon™.


----------



## Superboy

Audio said:


> Yes, soon™.




Boeing no like Airbus taking its profit. Lockheed no like EADS taking its profit. The US says, EU be gone 

China Prepares To Bailout Russia | Zero Hedge

Russia may seek China help to deal with crisis | South China Morning Post


----------



## Superboy

Looks like Obama still stuck on Crimea  No, Crimeans will not change their citizenships from Russian to Ukrainian.

Ukraine Live Day 304: EU Not To Relax Sanctions As Shelling Continues In Lugansk Region | The Interpreter

Also, is EU really banning tourism in Crimea? As in not allowing anyone in EU to travel to Crimea? If so, that would be silly. Chinese come to Crimea beaches ja ja ja


----------



## Hindustani78

Donetsk Rebel Leaders to Push for More Territory at Minsk Talks | News | The Moscow Times


The Moscow Times
Dec. 18 2014 21:04
Last edited 21:04
The leaders of the self-proclaimed Donetsk People's Republic plan to push for more east Ukrainian territory at a Dec. 21 round of peace talks in Minsk, RIA Novosti reported Thursday.

"The agenda will include questions on withdrawing heavy equipment, the armistice, prisoners' exchange, the removal of economic blockades, and the special status of the Donbass [region of eastern Ukraine]," Denis Pushilin, the republic's spokesman, said in comments carried by state news agency RIA Novosti.

"At the negotiations, we will insist on expanding the borders [of the self-proclaimed republic] to meet the borders of the Donetsk region. We want to achieve that peacefully, by political means," Pushilin said.

Currently, Ukrainian troops occupy part of the territory that Pushilin referred to. The talks are set to include representatives of Russia, the Organization for Security and Cooperation in Europe and Pushilin, on behalf of the separatists.

Leaders of the self-proclaimed republics of Luhansk and Donetsk proclaimed their sovereignty in May, refusing to recognize the new authorities in Kiev and declaring the establishment of a territory called Novorossia.

The battle between Ukrainian troops and pro-Russian separatist fighters throughout the ensuing conflict claimed about 4,700 civilian lives, according to the latest data available from the United Nations. Another 10,000 civilians were injured throughout the conflict.

Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko confirmed the talks during a visit to Warsaw on Wednesday, saying "there was hope" that they would take place on Sunday, the Interfax news agency reported.

The negotiations had initially been scheduled for earlier this month, but they were pushed back so that the parties could agree on the topics to be discussed.


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> Donetsk Rebel Leaders to Push for More Territory at Minsk Talks | News | The Moscow Times
> 
> 
> The Moscow Times
> Dec. 18 2014 21:04
> Last edited 21:04
> The leaders of the self-proclaimed Donetsk People's Republic plan to push for more east Ukrainian territory at a Dec. 21 round of peace talks in Minsk, RIA Novosti reported Thursday.
> 
> "The agenda will include questions on withdrawing heavy equipment, the armistice, prisoners' exchange, the removal of economic blockades, and the special status of the Donbass [region of eastern Ukraine]," Denis Pushilin, the republic's spokesman, said in comments carried by state news agency RIA Novosti.
> 
> "At the negotiations, we will insist on expanding the borders [of the self-proclaimed republic] to meet the borders of the Donetsk region. We want to achieve that peacefully, by political means," Pushilin said.
> 
> Currently, Ukrainian troops occupy part of the territory that Pushilin referred to. The talks are set to include representatives of Russia, the Organization for Security and Cooperation in Europe and Pushilin, on behalf of the separatists.
> 
> Leaders of the self-proclaimed republics of Luhansk and Donetsk proclaimed their sovereignty in May, refusing to recognize the new authorities in Kiev and declaring the establishment of a territory called Novorossia.
> 
> The battle between Ukrainian troops and pro-Russian separatist fighters throughout the ensuing conflict claimed about 4,700 civilian lives, according to the latest data available from the United Nations. Another 10,000 civilians were injured throughout the conflict.
> 
> Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko confirmed the talks during a visit to Warsaw on Wednesday, saying "there was hope" that they would take place on Sunday, the Interfax news agency reported.
> 
> The negotiations had initially been scheduled for earlier this month, but they were pushed back so that the parties could agree on the topics to be discussed.




Donetsk and Lugansk republics are each bigger than Israel by quite a margin, and are self sufficient. Oblast borders is a bottom line.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Thursday, December 18*. DNIPROPETROVSK OBLAST — New fortified fire position developed by Zaporizhjya enterprise for ATO needs was tested at military range.
New fortified fire position tested in Dnipropetrovsk region - Міністерство оборони України











MONUSCO: 18th DHU trains for rotation - Міністерство оборони України

*MONUSCO: 18th DHU trains for rotation *
*Thursday, December 18*. LVIV OBLAST — The personnel of the 18th DHU undergo operational coordination in the framework of preparation for next rotation to MONUSCO.

The personnel were selected considering their ATO experience. The flight crews will work out a range of various issues in cooperation with ground support crews. SAR specialists have their own training program.

This training is primarily aimed at enhancement of pilots, engineer skills, as well as skills of support units.

The pilots completed two flight duty periods on _Mi-24_ and _Mi-8_ helicopters.











Ukraine's Defense Ministry in early 2015 will get modern anti-mortar radars - Ukroboronprom
18 December 2014

Ukroboronprom State Concern has signed a contract with U.S.-based Defense Technology Inc. on the delivery of AN/TPQ-49 anti-mortar radars for the Defense Ministry of Ukraine.

According to the press service of Ukroboronprom, the contract for the supply of these radars was signed by Ukrinmash (part of Ukroboronprom).

"AN/TPQ-49 anti-mortar radars will make effective action against enemy artillery. These devices are able to immediately determine the place from which the fire is conducted, missile and artillery systems. The range is from 50 meters to 10 kilometers. The accuracy of determining the coordinates of the enemy is up to 75 meters at a distance of 5 kilometers. Modern AN/TPQ-49 radars are in service around the world," the press service of the state concern said.






UN opens office in Donetsk - watch on - uatoday.tv

United Nations open office following their report on humanitarian disaster in occupied Donbas region

The United Nations has opened an office in Ukraine's insurgent-occupied Donetsk region in order to work with civilians currently living in the conflict zone, according to the UN Under-Secretary-General for Political Affairs Jeffrey D. Feltman.

During a meeting with Ukraine's Parliament Speaker Volodymer Groysman, The UN official also underlined the organisation's readiness to send more humanitarian aid to Ukraine.

The UN recently issued a 27-page report detailing the extent of the humanitarian crisis in east Ukraine. According to the study at least 4,600 people have been killed and 10,000 wounded in the conflict between Ukrainian troops and Russian-backed insurgents.

The organisation also says the insurgents have created a criminal state in the occupied regions with the help of ‘foreign fighters', a reference to the large number of Russian troops in the region.


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> The range is from 50 meters to 10 kilometers. The accuracy of determining the coordinates of the enemy is up to 75 meters at a distance of 5 kilometers.




10 km range is bad. Accuracy is pathetic. Mortar rounds have a lethal radius of about 10 to 20 meters. 75 meters accuracy at only 5 km is totally unacceptable. Rebels typically don't use mortars anymore. They typically use MRLS that have range at least 20 km.



Hindustani78 said:


> Modern AN/TPQ-49 radars are in service around the world




Around the world? Really? I don't see one in China


----------



## Hindustani78

TPQ-49 radars are deployed in Iraq and Afghanistan.



Superboy said:


> EU may impose sanctions, but China and India will not. EU would disintegrate if enough damage is done to EU, while Russia will not be harmful due to increasing support from China and India. EU dies, Putin dances.



EU will not die because both Chinese and Indians are even investing in EU and its even vice verse. EU wants to target Chinese and Indian production market and invest in that sector and bring good from there back to Europe and keep the Euro stable and be the currency.

Russia selling its foreign reserves but does anyone knows its in which currency Dollars or Euros ?


----------



## Hindustani78

Five more Ukrainian soldiers killed despite truce: Kiev military| Reuters
Fri Dec 19, 2014

(Reuters) - Kiev's military said on Friday five Ukrainian soldiers had been killed and seven wounded in attacks by pro-Russian separatists in the past 24 hours, a larger than normal death toll compared with recent weeks.

A September ceasefire has been repeatedly flouted by both sides, but shelling lessened significantly in December, fuelling hopes of de-escalation of the conflict which has killed over 4,700 people since April.

"For now there's only firing from firearms, they are not using tanks or artillery. We cannot say that the situation has escalated," military spokesman Andriy Lysenko said in a televised briefing.

(Reporting by Pavel Polityuk; Writing by Alessandra Prentice; Editing by Dominic Evans)


Militants attack 4,311 times during ‘ceasefire’ : UNIAN news

*There have been more than 4,300 attacks on Ukrainian army positions by Russian-backed insurgents in eastern Ukraine since the beginning of the ceasefire on September 5, Acting Speaker of the General Staff of Ukraine Vladyslav Selezniov said on Friday. *




REUTERS
"Russian-backed insurgents have fired on Ukrainian army positions 4,311 times since the beginning of the ceasefire on September 5," he said at a briefing in Kyiv, according to an UNIAN correspondent.

"Moreover, there have been 128 attacks on Ukrainian army positions since the beginning of the latest ceasefire on December 9," Selezniov added.


----------



## vostok

Today was given the last Russian passport in Crimea. In 9 months were given 1.56 million passports.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Superboy

It looks like Minsk out the window come negotiation failure on December 21.


----------



## Superboy

looks like no deal unless Ukraine army leaves oblast borders

Rebels say new Ukraine peace talks will not take place on Sunday: IFX| Reuters


----------



## Superboy

Russia Reserves Adequate Response to Ukraine Freedom Support Act: Official / Sputnik International

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

SBU prevents terrorist attack in central Kyiv| Ukrinform

KYIV, December 19 /Ukrinform/. The Security Service of Ukraine (SBU) has prevented a terrorist attack in the center of Kyiv.

An advisor to the SBU chairman, Markiyan Lubkivsky, said this at a briefing on Friday, an Ukrinform correspondent reports.

"SBU has managed to prevent an awful tragedy in downtown Kyiv, a terror attack that was to be perpetrated just recently," Lubkivsky said.

He said that resident of Luhansk Anastasia Kovalenko, who had a bomb in her bag, had been detained on suspicion of trying to commit the attack.

"Kovalenko arrived by bus from Luhansk in Kyiv on December 17. Our operational workers have already had information about her arrival," Lubkivsky said.


----------



## Superboy




----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> Obama will never sign the bill.



Obama signs Ukraine Freedom Support Act| Ukrinform

KYIV, December 19 /Ukrinform/. Bill H.R.5859 entitled "Ukraine Freedom Support Act of 2014" has come into force after it was signed on Thursday by U.S. President Barack Obama.

His statement in this regard has been posted on the website of the White House, an Ukrinform correspondent reported.

"Today, I have signed H.R. 5859, the Ukraine Freedom Support Act of 2014, into law," Obama said.

He also said that "signing this legislation does not signal a change in the Administration's sanctions policy, which we have carefully calibrated in accordance with developments on the ground and coordinated with our allies and partners."

"At this time, the Administration does not intend to impose sanctions under this law, but the Act gives the Administration additional authorities that could be utilized, if circumstances warranted," Obama said.

He said that the United States "will continue to work closely with allies and partners in Europe and internationally to respond to developments in Ukraine and will continue to review and calibrate our sanctions to respond to Russia's actions."

He again called on Russia to end its occupation and attempted annexation of Crimea, cease support to separatists in eastern Ukraine, and implement the obligations it signed up to under the Minsk agreements.

"As I have said many times, our goal is to promote a diplomatic solution that provides a lasting resolution to the conflict and helps to promote growth and stability in Ukraine and regionally, including in Russia," Obama said.

In this context, he called on Russia's leadership to implement the Minsk agreements and to reach a lasting and comprehensive resolution to the conflict which respects Ukraine's sovereignty and territorial integrity.

"We remain prepared to roll back sanctions should Russia take the necessary steps," Obama concluded.


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> He again called on Russia to end its occupation and attempted annexation of Crimea




Is Obama crazy or what?  Crimea is Russian territory under Russian law. If the US has balls enough, then fight Crimea War 2. If not, then shove it.


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> US will never give weapons to Ukraine. Too expensive.



NATO members will give weapons to Ukraine and already that process has been started.



Superboy said:


> Is Obama crazy or what?  Crimea is Russian territory under Russian law. If the US has balls enough, then fight Crimea War 2. If not, then shove it.



Crimea issue will be always there now between US/EU and Russia.


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> NATO members will give weapons to Ukraine and already that process has been started.




So what? Everyone knows 5.45 by 39 is way more lethal than 5.56 by 45. 5.56 by 45 is a 1960s bullet. 5.45 by 39 is a 1970s bullet and tumbles more.



Hindustani78 said:


> Crimea issue will be always there now between US/EU and Russia.




For the next few hundred years. But the fact of the matter is Crimea is Russian territory.



Hindustani78 said:


> He again called on Russia to end its occupation and attempted annexation of Crimea, cease support to separatists in eastern Ukraine




After the US backed Kosovo independence, consider Donbas a payback.


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> So what? Everyone knows 5.45 by 39 is way more lethal than 5.56 by 45. 5.56 by 45 is a 1960s bullet. 5.45 by 39 is a 1970s bullet and tumbles more.



Ukrainians are doing things by themselves 

Kyiv Rus battalion demonstrates self-made twin-fifties - Міністерство оборони України
*Wednesday, December 17*. CHENIHIV — _Kyiv Rus_ battalion demonstrated self-made twin-fifties on light armored trailer to Petro Mekhed, Deputy Minister of Defense.

“Soldier Ivan Savelyev proposed the idea of this combat weapon, he is a designer and a manufacturer,” Col. Valeriy Vovk, Deputy Commanding Officer of the unit, told.

Ivan Savelyev, 41-year old, lives in Kyiv, did not serve in the armed forces but he likes military sphere very much and understands well various small arms. Having joined the battalion, he decided to _improve_ heavy gun.















> For the next few hundred years. But the fact of the matter is Crimea is Russian territory..



For Ukraine, EU and NATO its has been annexed by Russian Federation 

Crimea to vote in Russia referendum, Moscow vetoes UN move | World | News | Toro


[QUOTEAfter the US backed Kosovo independence, consider Donbas a payback.[/QUOTE]

Was Kosovo ever part of Russian Federation or USSR ?


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> For Ukraine, EU and NATO its has been annexed by Russian Federation




So what? Crimeans are Russians. They are not Ukrainians.



Hindustani78 said:


> Was Kosovo ever part of Russian Federation or USSR ?




Kosovo was part of Serbia. Kosovo will never be a UN member state, just like Taiwan. Serbia does not recognize Kosovo independence.


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> So what? Crimeans are Russians. They are not Ukrainians.



I know there would be no end to this argument. How i think on this subject i am saying


----------



## Superboy




----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> Kosovo was part of Serbia. Kosovo will never be a UN member state, just like Taiwan. Serbia does not recognize Kosovo independence.



Serbia and Kosovo reached deal way back in 2013 broke by EU.
BBC News - Serbia and Kosovo reach EU-brokered landmark accord

Today News

*Belgrade "ready to continue Kosovo dialogue"*
http://www.b92.net/eng/news/politics.php?yyyy=2014&mm=12&dd=19&nav_id=92630
December 19, 2014
In a debate on information on the process of accession to the European Union, it was said that the Serbian government is committed to the European path and that it is striving to meet all the obligations in the accession process.

Head of the EU Mission to Serbia Michael Davenport, who took part in the debate, described Serbia's readiness to implement the Brussels agreement and contribute to a normalization of the situation in Kosovo as high.

*President "working intensively" on Kosovo proposal*
http://www.b92.net/eng/news/politics.php?yyyy=2014&mm=12&dd=18&nav_id=92614


----------



## Superboy

Obama authorizes ‘economic embargo’ on Russia’s Crimea — RT USA

Obama is a coward, don't dare to fight Crimea war 2. Chicken gawk gawk gawk.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ukrainian UAV Spectrator tested in Chernihiv Oblast - Міністерство оборони України
*Monday, December 15*. CHERNIHIV — Specialists of the State Scientific Test Center of the Armed Forces of Ukraine continue testing the national drones.

Military scientists tested UAV _Spectrator_ manufactured at Ukrainian enterprise _Politeco-Aero_. Servicemen praised the real characteristics of this drone at low temperatures, under artillery attacks and electromagnetic interferences.

According to Lt. Col. Vitaliy Kuravsky, Chief of State Scientific Test Center, Armed Forces of Ukraine, the primary aim is to define possibility of _Spectrator_ use in the Armed Forces of Ukraine.














Superboy said:


> Obama authorizes ‘economic embargo’ on Russia’s Crimea — RT USA
> 
> Obama is a coward, don't dare to fight Crimea war 2. Chicken gawk gawk gawk.



Its unified decision of United states and EU

EU formally publishes anti-Crimean sanctions
19.12.2014

EU restrictive measures on Crimea and Sevastopol approved by the European Union Council on December 18 were published by the Official Journal of the European Union (OJ) on Friday.

From now on acquiring real estate assets or expanding real estate assets acquired earlier, acquiring enterprises or expanding one's stake in operating companies, lending to organizations operating in Crimea, setting up new enterprises in Crimea and Sevastopol in partnership with local organizations and rendering investment services in the acquisition of real estate assets or enterprises and their expansion is prohibited.

The EU legislative act also imposes trade restrictions. Selling various types of commodities and technologies which may be used in transport, telecommunications, energy, and oil, gas and mineral mining to individuals and legal entities in Crimea and Sevastopol or with the purpose of their use in Crimea and Sevastopol is also prohibited.


----------



## Superboy

If the US and the EU don't dare to fight Crimean War 2, then gawk gawk gawk. Ukraine will never have Crimea back. 

Crimean War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> If the US and the EU don't dare to fight Crimean War 2, then gawk gawk gawk. Ukraine will never have Crimea back.
> 
> Crimean War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Sanctions are even some sort of war only but in economical way but we know that things will change with time. West can start all out war with Russia but it will be not any solution because too much death and destruction the region will see again. 

Rouble fall, sanctions hurt Russia's economy: Medvedev| Reuters
By Katya Golubkova and Gabriela Baczynska
MOSCOW Wed Dec 10, 2014 8:07am EST

(Reuters) - The weakness of the rouble is *hurting Russia*, which has lost tens of billions of dollars because of sanctions imposed by the West in the Ukraine crisis,* Prime Minister Dmitry Medvedev said on Wednesday*.

In a sober assessment of an economy edging toward recession, Medvedev said Russia should reduce its reliance on energy exports, which makes it vulnerable to falls in the global price of oil.


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> Sanctions are even some sort of war only but in economical way.
> 
> Rouble fall, sanctions hurt Russia's economy: Medvedev| Reuters
> By Katya Golubkova and Gabriela Baczynska
> MOSCOW Wed Dec 10, 2014 8:07am EST
> 
> (Reuters) - The weakness of the rouble is *hurting Russia*, which has lost tens of billions of dollars because of sanctions imposed by the West in the Ukraine crisis,* Prime Minister Dmitry Medvedev said on Wednesday*.
> 
> In a sober assessment of an economy edging toward recession, Medvedev said Russia should reduce its reliance on energy exports, which makes it vulnerable to falls in the global price of oil.




Sanctions are not war. Sanctions are coward. No country can ever be beaten by sanctions. Even if 1,000,000,000,000 rubles = 1 dollar it doesn't mean anything.


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> Sanctions are not war. Sanctions are coward. No country can ever be beaten by sanction. Even if 1,000,000,000,000 rubles = 1 dollar it doesn't mean anything.



Sanctions are part of war only which makes the population to revolt against the establishment as sanctions always hurt majority of innocent citizens.

TASS: Russia - US does not hide that sanctions aim at regime change in Russia — diplomat
December 08, 11:21 UTC+3 
The way out of the current US sanctions situation will take many years, Deputy Russian Foreign Minister Sergey Ryabkov said

MOSCOW, December 8. /TASS/. The goal of Washington’s sanctions is to create conditions for changing the regime in Russia, Deputy Russian Foreign Minister Sergey Ryabkov told Russia’s lower house of parliament on Monday.

“The fact is not concealed that the sanctions’ aim is to create social and economic conditions to carry out the regime change in Russia,” Ryabkov said, speaking on Russia-US relations.


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> Sanctions are part of war only which makes the population to revolt against the establishment as sanctions always hurt majority of innocent citizens.




The people cannot revolt unless with weapons sent from foreign countries. Chance of revolt in Russia is 0.


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> The people cannot revolt unless with weapons sent from foreign countries. Chance of revolt in Russia is 0.



What we are seeing in Chechnya since years ?


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> What we are seeing in Chechnya since years ?




Chechens are Russian citizens.


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> Chechens are Russian citizens.



You know what i have told now



Superboy said:


> The people cannot revolt unless with* weapons sent from foreign countries*. Chance of revolt in Russia is 0.


----------



## vostok



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

ATO NEWS: Illegal armed formations complete provocative attacks - Міністерство оборони України
*Illegal armed formations complete provocative attacks*

Saturday, December 20. DONBAS — According to the ATO press center, in the last night the terrorists have completed small arms, grenade launchers and reactive artillery provocative attacks.

Near Olkhovatka the militants used GRAD against Ukrainian positions. And they used grenade launchers near Nikishino.

Terrorists attacked Ukrainian military near Sokolniki, Opytne, Krymske, Pisky, Debaltseve and new terminal of Donetsk Airport.

Three times the enemy’s AUVs were seen near Mariupil.


Ukrainian troops shelled with Grads and grenade launchers last night - press center| Ukrinform
*Ukrainian troops shelled with Grads and grenade launchers last night - press center*
KYIV, December 20 /Ukrinform/. Terrorists continued armed provocations in the anti-terrorist operation area in eastern Ukraine from 21.10 on Friday to 06.00 on Saturday, using small arms, grenade launchers and artillery, the press center for the anti-terrorist operation has reported.

In particular, last night, in the area of Olkhovatka in Donetsk region, illegal armed groups opened fire on Ukrainian soldiers with BM-21 Grad multiple rocket launchers.

Bandits used grenade launchers near Nikishyne in Donetsk region.

Terrorists also fired with small arms at Ukrainian military near the localities of Sokolnyky, Opytne, Krymske, Pisky, Debaltseve and a new terminal of the Donetsk airport. Some settlements were fired on several times.

The enemy's drones were spotted in the area of Mariupol. In particular, they circled over Mariupol three times from 17.50 to 22.17. 





Hindustani78 said:


> *NATO will not simply give things nor EU before completely joining NATO allies. Already the process has been started and NATO allies are giving training to Ukrainian soldiers*.



NATO experts visit Sergeants Training Center in Chernihiv Region - Міністерство оборони України

*Saturday, December 20*. CHERNIHIV REGION — In the framework of the visit of the NATO experts on development of sergeants’ professional military education to Ukraine, they visited the Sergeants’ Training Center in Desna, Chernihiv Region.

The guests learnt the Center structure, functions and tasks, evaluated the quality of sergeants trainings and toured the center.

“We’re the prospective training center. Our personnel include sergeants. There are 24 instructors trained under the international standards,” Warrant Officer Serhiy Oleh, Chief of the Center, told.

It is planned that 170 instructors will be trained in the Center next year.

“In spite of combat actions and challenging period in Ukraine, the existing system of sergeants’ professional training needs to be changed. The primary attention should be paid to leadership and professionalism of sergeants. We’ll help you,” retired Maj. Gen. Boguslav Pacek, Head of Delegation, NATO Adviser to Ukraine on Military Education Reform, said.


----------



## Superboy

What is that thing on top of the driver's visor at 2:40?


----------



## vostok

Donetsk airport

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

Is this the old terminal that rebels recently took?











It looks like rebels typically use hand me down T-72B tanks from Russia, which Ukraine army does not have.


----------



## Superboy

Great Army of Don






Poroshenko orders new mobilization, military spending increase


----------



## Hindustani78

Russia calls new sanctions on Crimea 'collective punishment'| Reuters
MOSCOW Sat Dec 20, 2014 8:40am EST

(Reuters) - The Russian Foreign Ministry said on Saturday new Western sanctions against Ukraine's Crimea region were a "collective punishment" on residents who voted last March to join Russia, adding it was preparing to retaliate.

Both the European Union and United States adopted tighter restrictions on investments in Crimea this week, targeting individuals, Russian Black Sea oil and gas exploration and tourism.

The March referendum, which Ukraine and Western countries rejected as illegal, resulted in a 97 percent vote in favor of joining Crimea to the Russian Federation. President Vladimir Putin signed a decree the following day to annex the peninsula.

"Introducing new unilateral sanctions against the Republic of Crimea and the city of Sebastopol by the USA and European Union is direct evidence that the West has acknowledged that the decision by the Crimeans to rejoin Russia was unanimous and voluntary," the ministry said in a statement.

"That's why they chose the 'punishment' to be collective," it added. "It is sad that the countries which call themselves democratic resort to such methods in the 21st century."

The West slapped sanctions on Moscow over Crimea and then stepped them up as pro-Russian separatist unrest spread to the eastern Ukraine regions of Donetsk and Luhansk, where rebels seeking to split from Kiev are fighting government troops.

President Barack Obama said on Thursday he had signed into law a new Russian sanctions bill passed by Congress, but added that he did not intend to impose further curbs against Moscow for now. However, Canada announced on Friday that it was hitting Russia with a fresh round of restrictions.

Russian Foreign Ministry spokesman Alexander Lukashevich said the sanctions undermined political efforts to resolve the conflict in eastern Ukraine, adding that Crimea was a "primordial and inseparable" part of Russia.

"We advise Washington and Ottawa to think about the consequences of such actions. Meanwhile, we will work on retaliatory measures," Lukashevich said in comments published on the ministry web site.

Russia retaliated to earlier sanctions by limiting food imports from a range of Western countries.

Kiev and its Western backers accuse Moscow of fanning the violence and arming the rebels. Moscow denies the accusations and says it annexed Crimea only after the local referendum showed most residents wanted it to become part of Russia.


----------



## Hindustani78

Terrorists shell 11 settlements in Donbas - NSDC| Ukrinform
KYIV, December 20 /Ukrinform/. Numerous cases of violations by illegal armed formations of the silence regime in Donbas have been recorded over the past 24 hours. Militants also fired on the strongholds of the Ukrainian anti-terrorist operation forces near the settlements of Pisky, Nikishyne, Debaltseve, Mayorsk, and Chermalyk.

Deputy Head of the Information and Analytical Center of the Ukrainian National Security and Defense Council (NSDC) Volodymyr Polevy said this at a briefing on Saturday, an Ukrinform correspondent reported.

"Near the village of Olkhovatka in Artemivsk district, terrorists shelled the positions of Ukrainian military with Grad multiple rocket launchers," he said.

In Luhansk region, near the village of Chornukhyne in Popasna district, militants fired on a Ukrainian stronghold with mortars and sniper rifles three times.

The National Guard roadblock near the settlement of Krymske came under artillery and mortar fire by terrorists, whereas the positions of the anti-terrorist operation forces in the area of Shchastia, Sokolnyky and Frunze were fired at with mortars and small arms.

Two Ukrainian servicemen have been wounded over the past 24 hours, Polevy said.


----------



## vostok

Tenth humanitarian convoy from Russia arrived in the New Russia. This time it was brought 1.4 thousand tons of various cargoes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Superboy

Reuters: Ukraine to spend $5.5 billion on defense in 2015, or 5 percent of GDP

Agenda.ge: The body of Georgian fighter killed in Ukraine returns to Georgia


----------



## vostok

Captured Nazis singing the anthem of the USSR. It turns out that they still remember him well.


----------



## Superboy

Graham Phillips is back 






10th convoy arrived from Russia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

funeral of Igor Beloshitsky call sign Belaz a well known white supremacist of Azov battalion who got KIA in Donbas






funeral of Georgian volunteer who fought in Aidar battalion


----------



## Superboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ukrainian Navy complete training on guard and defense of important facilities near Odesa - Міністерство оборони України
*Sunday, December 21*, ODESA — The Ukrainian Navy completed a range of trainings on strengthening guard and defense of important facilities near Odesa.

Marines and coast guard units moved to the south of Odesa where, in cooperation with units of Ukrainian AF, Ministry of Interior of Ukraine, State Frontier Service of Ukraine, they worked out joint actions on strengthening guard and defense of transport centers, control points, airfields, etc.

The units used experience gained during the anti-terror operation in the Eastern Ukraine.























Frontline Footage: Ukrainian soldiers hold positions against militants near Mariupol - watch on - uatoday.tv



Hindustani78 said:


> Obama signs Ukraine Freedom Support Act| Ukrinform
> 
> KYIV, December 19 /Ukrinform/. Bill H.R.5859 entitled "Ukraine Freedom Support Act of 2014" has come into force after it was signed on Thursday by U.S. President Barack Obama.
> 
> His statement in this regard has been posted on the website of the White House, an Ukrinform correspondent reported.
> 
> "Today, I have signed H.R. 5859, the Ukraine Freedom Support Act of 2014, into law," Obama said.
> 
> He also said that "signing this legislation does not signal a change in the Administration's sanctions policy, which we have carefully calibrated in accordance with developments on the ground and coordinated with our allies and partners."
> 
> "At this time, the Administration does not intend to impose sanctions under this law, but the Act gives the Administration additional authorities that could be utilized, if circumstances warranted," Obama said.
> 
> He said that the United States "will continue to work closely with allies and partners in Europe and internationally to respond to developments in Ukraine and will continue to review and calibrate our sanctions to respond to Russia's actions."
> 
> He again called on Russia to end its occupation and attempted annexation of Crimea, cease support to separatists in eastern Ukraine, and implement the obligations it signed up to under the Minsk agreements.
> 
> "As I have said many times, our goal is to promote a diplomatic solution that provides a lasting resolution to the conflict and helps to promote growth and stability in Ukraine and regionally, including in Russia," Obama said.
> 
> In this context, he called on Russia's leadership to implement the Minsk agreements and to reach a lasting and comprehensive resolution to the conflict which respects Ukraine's sovereignty and territorial integrity.
> 
> "We remain prepared to roll back sanctions should Russia take the necessary steps," Obama concluded.




Russia threatens with rebuff after US president signs Ukraine Freedom Support Act - EN.DELFI
Saturday, December 20, 2014

*Russia will not leave Washington's actions without response, the United States will be fully to blame for the consequences, Russian Foreign Ministry spokesman Alexander Lukashevich warned on Friday in connection with the signing by US President Barack Obama of the Ukraine Freedom Support Act.*

"We will apparently be getting rid of this heritage for a long time. The American side is fully to blame for the consequences," Lukashevich said.

"We do not leave hostile actions on the part of Washington without response. We will be making decisions on possible response measures depending on how the US will use the new law in practice," he said.


----------



## Hindustani78

Lukashenko: Belarus is always ready to help Ukraine | President | Headlines
21 December 2014 17:25

KIEV, 21 December (BelTA) – Belarus is always ready to help Ukraine. Belarus President Alexander Lukashenko made the statement as he met with his Ukrainian counterpart Piotr Poroshenko in Kiev on 21 December, BelTA has learned.

*“I would like a good state of affairs in Ukraine. Many perceive it as some kind of game and so on. I know that you don't view it like that. You are the president and you feel hurt. I feel hurt, too. And I act with this in mind,” *noted the Belarusian leader.

*“Therefore, if need be, I've told you earlier: if you want something from Belarus, tell us, we will do whatever you ask of us within 24 hours. I say it publicly that we have always done whatever the president of Ukraine has asked us to do. And we will continue doing so in the future,” *stressed the Belarus President.

*“It is not a game for us. Not only due to trade considerations but because we are neighbors, we live nearby, we are not strangers,”* he added.

*“They tell me that Lukashenko is afraid of something. I am not,” stressed the Belarusian head of state. “We could do it out of the public view. We could choose not to tell anyone anything. We could do everything in secret only for the sake of making progress in this direction”.*

Alexander Lukashenko asked Piotr Poroshenko not to mention the Belarus president's credit with regard to the Minsk agreements. “You called me for help to organize the meeting, telling me that your people will come and representatives will come. I am an organizer, not a peacemaker and not a mediator,” said the Belarusian leader.

The Belarus President drew attention to the fact that despite the situation in Ukraine the bilateral trade turnover had not dropped but, on the contrary, was on the rise. Besides, Ukraine is now interested in buying a wide choice of Belarusian goods. “Ukraine has no outstanding payments to us. Our contracts with you are fully paid up,” noted Alexander Lukashenko.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Russian troops are already stationed in Belarus and Russian federation is going to put more fighter planes and air defenses in Belarus . So is President of Belarus came to Ukraine as mediator ?



> 17.12.2014
> Belsat TV
> 
> “Plans have been made to increase the amount of hardware on duty up to 12 combat aircraft and two trainer aircraft. The first wing of four military helicopters Mi-8 will be deployed to bolster the on-duty forces in the Belarusian airspace. The Belarusian army will also get four air defense missile systems S-300,” said Alexander Surikov.
> 
> The first four Russian planes appeared in *Baranavichy airfield *in December, 2013. Russia decided earlier this year to send 24 Su-27SM3 fighter jets to its airbase in Belarus’s Baranavichy in order to ‘provide inviolability of the airspace of the Union State of Russia and Belarus’.
> 
> In addition, in 2016 Russia is due to establish an airbase in the Belarusian town of *Babruysk* and deploy 24 Sukhoi Su-27 fighter jets there. Russian aircraft will be stationed at a military airfield, which is to be reconstructed.



*Baranavichy airfield*


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> Lukashenko: Belarus is always ready to help Ukraine | President | Headlines
> 21 December 2014 17:25
> 
> KIEV, 21 December (BelTA) – Belarus is always ready to help Ukraine. Belarus President Alexander Lukashenko made the statement as he met with his Ukrainian counterpart Piotr Poroshenko in Kiev on 21 December, BelTA has learned.
> 
> *“I would like a good state of affairs in Ukraine. Many perceive it as some kind of game and so on. I know that you don't view it like that. You are the president and you feel hurt. I feel hurt, too. And I act with this in mind,” *noted the Belarusian leader.
> 
> *“Therefore, if need be, I've told you earlier: if you want something from Belarus, tell us, we will do whatever you ask of us within 24 hours. I say it publicly that we have always done whatever the president of Ukraine has asked us to do. And we will continue doing so in the future,” *stressed the Belarus President.
> 
> *“It is not a game for us. Not only due to trade considerations but because we are neighbors, we live nearby, we are not strangers,”* he added.
> 
> *“They tell me that Lukashenko is afraid of something. I am not,” stressed the Belarusian head of state. “We could do it out of the public view. We could choose not to tell anyone anything. We could do everything in secret only for the sake of making progress in this direction”.*
> 
> Alexander Lukashenko asked Piotr Poroshenko not to mention the Belarus president's credit with regard to the Minsk agreements. “You called me for help to organize the meeting, telling me that your people will come and representatives will come. I am an organizer, not a peacemaker and not a mediator,” said the Belarusian leader.
> 
> The Belarus President drew attention to the fact that despite the situation in Ukraine the bilateral trade turnover had not dropped but, on the contrary, was on the rise. Besides, Ukraine is now interested in buying a wide choice of Belarusian goods. “Ukraine has no outstanding payments to us. Our contracts with you are fully paid up,” noted Alexander Lukashenko.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Russian troops are already stationed in Belarus and Russian federation is going to put more fighter planes and air defenses in Belarus . So is President of Belarus came to Ukraine as mediator ?
> 
> 
> 
> *Baranavichy airfield*




Belarus presidential election in 2015. Lukashenko Europe's last dictator will be toppled, no?


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> Belarus presidential election in 2015. Lukashenko Europe's last dictator will be toppled, no?



In such things what matters is the establishment. Russian Federation soldiers are already stationed in Belarus, Armenia, Abkhazia, [URL='http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/South_Ossetia']South Ossetia, [URL='http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tajikistan']Tajikistan, [URL='http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transnistria']Transnistria, [URL='http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uzbekistan']Uzbekistan, [URL='http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kazakhstan']Kazakhstan, [URL='http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kyrgyzstan']Kyrgyzstan [/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL] [/URL]


----------



## Hasbara Buster

*Foreign Bankers Rape Ukraine*

By William Engdahl

December 19, 2014 "ICH" - "NEO" - If it were not for the fact that the lives of some 45 million people are at stake, Ukrainian national politics could be laughed off as a very sick joke. Any pretenses that the October national elections would bring a semblance of genuine democracy of the sort thousands of ordinary Ukrainians demonstrated for on Maidan Square just one year ago vanished with the announcement by Victoria Nuland’s darling Prime Minister, “Yat” Yatsenyuk, of his new cabinet.

The US-picked Ukraine President, billionaire oligarch Petro Poroshenko called “snap” elections at the end of August for October 26. He did so to make sure genuine opposition to his regime of murderers, gangsters and in some cases outright Nazis would be able to push an unprepared genuine opposition out of the Verkhovna Rada or Parliament. Because the parliament had significant opposition parties to the US-engineered February 22 coup d’etat, they had blocked many key pieces of legislation that the Western vultures were demanding, from changing key land ownership laws to privatization of precious state assets.

By law, the old parliament would have sat until its five year term ended in October, 2017. That was clearly too long for State Department neo-con Ukraine puppet-mistress Victoria Nuland and her backers in Washington. Now, with a new parliament that is controlled by the Petro Poroshenko bloc as largest party and the boyish-looking former Prime Minister Arseniy Yatsenyuk, who is also new Prime Minister as head of the second largest party, the way was clear to get on with the rape of Ukraine. What shocked some is the blatant foreign takeover that followed, like a Wall Street vulture fund raid on a distressed debtor country of the Third World.

*The ridiculous charade*

Yatsenyuk, former finance minister in a previous criminal regime, and a suspected senior member of the US-intelligence-friendly “Church of Scientology,” has named three complete foreigners as cabinet ministers in key economic posts. And in an extraordinary act, the three have been made instant Ukrainian citizens by Poroshenko in a ridiculous ceremony. Ukraine is looking more and more like the US-occupied Philippines after the Spanish-American War of 1898 when General Arthur MacArthur, father of the mentally-dis-ordered Douglas, was Washington’s dictator on the spot.

The new Ukrainian Finance Minister, the one who will control the money and decides where it goes, is one Natalia A. Jaresko. She speaks fluent Ukrainian. Only problem—she is an American citizen, a US State Department veteran who is also a US investment banker. Now, the Ukrainian Constitution, prudently enough, stipulates that government ministers be Ukrainian. How then does our sweet Natalia come in?

The President of Ukraine, another Victoria Nuland favorite, the “Chocolate King” corrupt oligarch billionaire, Petro Poroshenko, made her a Ukrainian citizen in a bizarre ceremony the same day just hours before the parliament declared her Finance Minister.

In justifying his astonishing move, Poroshenko declared, “There are absolutely extraordinary challenges facing Ukraine…All this requires innovative solutions in the government…These decisions mean searching for candidates for the new government not only in Ukraine but also  abroad.”

Forget your earlier silly schoolbook notions about how a democracy and a nation function. This is the age of no nation state, of private capital taking over the world for sake of profit. Looting über alles is the motto. The nation of Ukraine is being put on the auction bloc to be privatized anyway, so it makes sense that the auctioneers at the US State Department head-hunt the ones to do the inside job of preparing that auction wherever they find the willing executioners. And because what the privatizers have planned, it is easier to believe a non-Ukrainian would let the country be raped easier than a native Ukrainian, even corrupt natives.

In her acceptance speech Jaresko declared, “The new team aims to change the country, to improve its transparency and to eliminate corruption. The members of the team are ready to deal with the challenges Ukraine faces today. This is a government of professionals and technocrats, and we intend to work. I’ve been living in Ukraine for 22 years and until this day I was the head of a large company that controlled three investment funds.,” she told Ukrainian television news service  TSN.

What Jaresko did not say was that she had been sent to Ukraine 22 years before as a member of the US State Department.

Jaresko’s qualifications for the job fit the requirements of a vulture fund rapist banker. She was founder and CEO of Horizon Capital Associates, LLC. Her Horizon Capital is “a private equity and venture capital firm specializing in early stage, buyouts, growth capital, and expansion opportunities. It prefers to invest in financial services, fast moving consumer goods, retail, and industrial goods sectors. It typically invests in mid-cap companies based in Ukraine, Belarus, and Moldova,” according to Business Week. They were founded in 1995 and have offices in  Kiev. Jaresko is also at the same time CEO of a private equity fund WNISEF.

WNISEF or Western NIS Enterprise Fund is a $150 million private equity fund, active in Ukraine and Moldova investing in small and medium-sized companies. Since its inception, “WNISEF has invested approximately $168 million in 118 companies in the region in a range of industries with a concentration on fast moving consumer goods, construction materials, packaging, retail, and financial services. WNISEF is managed by Horizon Capital Associates, LLC. WNISEF was established by the US Congress and funded by the US government via US Agency for International Development (USAID).”

Before she founded Horizon and WNISEF, the Harvard-trained Jaresko worked for the US State Department in the IMF-steered looting of the country that began just after the US-inspired collapse of the Soviet Union in 1991. From 1992-1995 she was Chief of the Economic Section of the US Embassy in Kiev. When US-backed Viktor Yushchenko was installed via Washington’s “Orange Revolution” as President in 2004, Jaresko served on his Foreign Investors Advisory Council.

US State Department deputy spokeswoman, former CIA spokeswoman Marie Harf has already denied Washington had any hand in her  appointment. Of course she would never lie.

*Another foreign banker as Economy Minister*

Apparently not satisfied that only one investment banker as Finance Minister would suffice, Nuland’s Washington friends have installed Aivaras Abromavicius, a Lithuanian investment banker, to be Economy Minister. According to the official US Government propaganda site, Radio Free Europe—the old CIA Cold War propaganda news service still exists, with its old name as kind of a sick joke—Abromavicius, born in Vilnius, Lithuania, has worked in Kyiv since 2008 as partner and fund manager at the East Capital asset management group. East Capital reportedly has invested almost $100 million in 2012 in Ukrainian projects. It would be interesting to know whose money. Abromavicius describes himself as a Ukrainian patriot (sic!), and has pledged “radical measures.”

East Capital is a Sweden-based “frontier markets” fund active in 25 emerging market countries. The founder of Abromavicius’ East Capital is Peter Elam Håkansson according to their website. Before that Håkansson held leading positions with the Swedish Wallenberg family’s Enskilda Securities.

*And a Georgian Health Minister*

Rounding out the bizarre new Cabinet of Yatsenyuk is Alexander Kvitashvili, a Georgian. Kvitashvili was health minister in Georgia between 2008 and 2010, under then-President Mikheil Saakashvili, like Yushchenko, another US-installed corrupt puppet President from the US-financed Rose Revolution of 2003. Kvitashvili studied and worked in the United States before becoming Georgia’s health minister.

According to Radio Free Europe, “Yatsenyuk has tasked Kvitashvili with introducing sweeping reforms to tackle rampant corruption among health authorities.” However, the designated corruption-fighter has one handicap: he does not speak the Ukrainian language. That doesn’t matter apparently, as he has stated that he has a “deep respect for Ukraine and its people.” More than that, a corruption-fighting health minister in Ukraine these days apparently doesn’t need.

Rape of an entire country, just as rape of a small child, is murder. It is a form of murder of the soul and ultimately of the child. Forty five million Ukrainians do not deserve such treatment any more than an innocent four-year-old child does.

Â Foreign Bankers Rape UkraineÂ Â Â :Â Information Clearing House - ICH


----------



## Superboy

Coming winter is a weapon of war in east Ukraine

Good strategy. But they forgot 1 factor, namely the world's biggest country Russia. 1,400 tons of humanitarian aid just arrived today and more to come in a short while.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> Belarus presidential election in 2015. Lukashenko Europe's last dictator will be toppled, no?



TASS: World - Belarus to consider aggression against any CSTO member as military threat — Belarus DefMin

MINSK, December 19 /TASS/. Belarus will consider aggression against any member state of the Collective Security Treaty Organization (CSTO) as a military threat to its own security under the country’s “On Martial Law” which parliament amended on Friday.

The document defines an act of an armed aggression against any CSTO member state as an attack on Belarus, Belarusian Defense Minister Andrey Ravkov said presenting the amendments “On Martial Law” to parliament.

For the first time ever, the law provides for a possibility of introducing a martial law if a threat of encroaching on the country’s constitutional order appears.

The Belarusian defense minister said the amendments also allowed for imposing a ban on creation of political parties and other unions and associations and suspended the operation of some media outlets except for those mentioned in the Ministry of Information list, the Belarusian Defense Ministry said.


----------



## gau8av

@vostok .. you posted here a video showing captured nazis made to sing the old soviet national anthem, I cant seem to find it, can you provide the link please ? 

thanks, spasiba


----------



## vostok

gau8av said:


> @vostok .. you posted here a video showing captured nazis made to sing the old soviet national anthem, I cant seem to find it, can you provide the link please ?
> 
> thanks, spasiba

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Ukrainian army receives 252 tons of humanitarian aid from Poland - Міністерство оборони України

*Monday, December 22,* UKRAINE – Humanitarian aid amounted to €3,500.000 has recently arrived from Poland to Ukraine. The Ukrainian Army got rations, personal accessories: balaclavas, backpacks, t-shirts, gloves, towels, footwear, bags, etc.

This aid will be soon delivered to soldiers in the anti-terror operation region.























Ukraine to see three waves of mobilization in 2015 - in January, April and June - Turchynov
22.12.2014

Secretary of the Ukrainian National Security and Defense Council Oleksandr Turchynov has said that three waves of mobilization are planned for 2015 - in January, April and June.

"The first wave of mobilization, lasting 90 days, is being planned from January 20. The next wave, which is tentatively expected to begin from April, will last 60 days. And the third wave, also with a duration of 60 days, will begin from June," he said after a council meeting in Kyiv on Saturday.

According to Turchynov, in 2015, everyone who does not want to sign a contract for further service will gradually retire from the Ukrainian Armed Forces.

"At the same time, three waves of mobilization are being planned in 2015, because we cannot leave the army without the military," he said.

According to him, during the three waves of mobilization it will be necessary to provide personnel for the Ukrainian Armed Forces, the National Guard, and the State Border Service.



Hindustani78 said:


> In such things what matters is the establishment. Russian Federation soldiers are already stationed in Belarus, Armenia, Abkhazia, South Ossetia, Tajikistan, Transnistria, Uzbekistan, Kazakhstan, Kyrgyzstan



Nazarbayev urges Russia, Ukraine to reach compromise over Donbas
22.12.2014

Kazakhstan has *pledged to support the territorial integrity of Ukraine* and called for a peaceful settlement of the Donbas conflict.

"I am asking Russia and Ukraine to think about a compromise in order to end this conflict and preserve the territorial integrity of Ukraine, because this situation [the Donbas conflict] is nonsense and it should not have happened," Kazakh President Nursultan Nazarbayev said after his negotiations with Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko in Kyiv on Monday.

He said the confrontation and sanctions "were a road to an impasse and a path to nowhere."

The Ukrainian and Kazakh presidents confirmed the importance of the Minsk agreements for the peace process.


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> Kazakhstan has *pledged to support the territorial integrity of Ukraine* and called for a peaceful settlement of the Donbas conflict.




News for Nazarbayev, after what happened this year, there can be peace in Ukraine only if Donbas becomes a sovereign country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> News for Nazarbayev, after what happened this year, there can be peace in Ukraine only if Donbas becomes a sovereign country.



I don't think that Ukraine wants that. Ukraine will try to get back Donbas and even Crimea.


----------



## vostok

Serbian anti-fascist volunteers gave gifts to children on St. Nicholas Day.


----------



## nekrasa

Short document about Donetsk airport from russia TV showing bunkers and catacombs connected with airport. That's why NAF (Novorussia Army Forces) couldn't get there easily and eliminated the Ukr problem.


----------



## Hindustani78

Luhansk governor reports intensive shelling of Luhansk by militants
23.12.2014

The head of the Luhansk regional state administration, Hennadiy Moskal, has accused militants of increasing shell attacks on the Luhansk region.

"Terrorists again increased aggression against Luhansk region's territory, controlled by the Ukrainian forces. They carried out 11 strikes with mortars, automatic grenades, cannons, anti-tank guided missiles and small arms [8 such incidents on Sunday to compare]," said Moskal's press service on Tuesday.

Krymske, Schastia, Chornukhyne and Stanytsia Luhanska came under fire over the past 24 hours.

There were no fatalities or injuries among Ukrainian troops.

Luhansk’s governor said that in the night militants began to move military equipment from the frontline close to Luhansk. "Today in the morning, at nearly 0900, the outskirts of Krymske were fired on with automatic weapons," he said.

The situation is relatively calm in Stanytsia Luhanska, Moskal said.


----------



## Barmaley

Hindustani78 said:


> The head of the Luhansk regional state administration, Hennadiy Moskal, has accused militants of increasing shell attacks on the Luhansk region.



Funny, because this is man currently located in Kiev.

He is just spreding Ukrainian propaganda and nothing more.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ukrainian parliament scraps Ukraine’s non-aligned status : UNIAN news

23.12.2014 | 12:57
0 0 3 0 0
*The Verkhovna Rada of Ukraine on Tuesday approved a draft law on Ukraine’s abandoning its non-alignment policy, an UNIAN correspondent in parliament reports. *

*As previously reported by the presidential press service, the draft law is aimed at “providing an additional mechanism for ensuring the sovereignty, territorial integrity and protection of the independence of Ukraine.” *

*"The non-aligned status of Ukraine, which was enshrined in the Law of Ukraine ‘On the basis of domestic and foreign policy’ has proved to be ineffective in the context of state security from external aggression and pressure,” read the explanatory note to the draft bill.*

*“Ukraine's prolonged presence in a 'gray' buffer zone between powerful systems of collective defense is an additional challenge to Ukraine."*

*The Verkhovna Rada adopted the Law ‘On the principles of domestic and foreign policy’, on July 1, 2010. The law established the principle of non-alignment, envisaging the non-participation of Ukraine in any military and political alliances, and in particular its non-membership of NATO.*

*Since Russia’s invasion and annexation of the Ukrainian territory of Crimea in March, public support in the country for Ukraine’s joining NATO has risen from 20-25% then, to over 50% now.*


*So Ukraine is moving towards NATO membership *


----------



## vostok

Nazis from the battalion "Aydar" beat up the driver on the road. In the car sat his pregnant wife. It happened in Junta's capital Kiev.


----------



## nekrasa

Barmaley said:


> Funny, because this is man currently located in Kiev.
> 
> He is just spreding Ukrainian propaganda and nothing more.



It's not propaganda, rather disinformation. There was a fight between ukr forces and NAF yesterday indeed. But fight not intensive shelling of Lugansk!


New Maidan in Kiev is coming!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rashid.sarwar

What are the gains and looses of both armies, ukraine and novorossiya.. 
Any new territory gained by rebels?


----------



## Superboy

rashid.sarwar said:


> What are the gains and looses of both armies, ukraine and novorossiya..
> Any new territory gained by rebels?




No offensive due to Minsk Protocol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

rashid.sarwar said:


> What are the gains and looses of both armies, ukraine and novorossiya..
> Any new territory gained by rebels?



There is no Novorossiya. Crimea is annexxed and some regions i can say like districts are under control of seperatists who are backed by Russian Federation.


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> There is no Novorossiya. Crimea is annexxed and some regions i can say like districts are under control of seperatists who are backed by Russian Federation.




Tell that to the Americans who fought for 8 years with the backing of France, Spain, the Netherlands to win freedom from Britain. Caution, you might get a punch to the face if you say there as no such thing as America.


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> Tell that to the Americans who fought for 8 years with the backing of France, Spain, the Netherlands to win freedom from Britain. Caution, you might get a punch to the face if you say America did not exist.



We are talking about Ukraine.


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> We are talking about Ukraine.




Donbas war of independence is no different from America war of independence. In fact, more justified because the people of Donbas are Russians, not Ukrainians. So it is more like Kosovo war of independence.


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> Donbas war of independence is no different from America war of independence. In fact, more justified because the people of Donbas are Russians, not Ukrainians. So it is more like Kosovo war of independence.



Russian Federation accepted the sovereignty of the whole Ukraine in 1991 including Crimea.


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> Russian Federation accepted the sovereignty of the whole Ukraine in 1991 including Crimea.




Russia never accepted Crimea as part of Ukraine. Russia viewed Crimea as under Ukrainian occupation. Besides, opinions can change. Even if in the past Russia recognized Ukraine as a sovereign state, doesn't mean now Russia recognizes Ukraine as a sovereign state.


----------



## Penguin

Above poster essentially states and adheres to the idea of 'might makes right'

As for the agreements between both contries, for an overview see e.g. :
Bound by treaty: Russia, Ukraine and Crimea | Europe | DW.DE | 11.03.2014


----------



## Superboy

Penguin said:


> Above poster essentially states and adheres to the idea of 'might makes right'
> 
> As for the agreements between both contries, for an overview see e.g. :
> Bound by treaty: Russia, Ukraine and Crimea | Europe | DW.DE | 11.03.2014




Treaty can be tore up anytime. Hitler tore up Versailles Treaty.

What's the gun at 10:35?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

Superboy said:


> Treaty can be tore up anytime. Hitler tore up Versailles Treaty.
> 
> What's the gun at 10:35?


blablablablablablab lablablablabla


----------



## vostok

Superboy said:


> Treaty can be tore up anytime. Hitler tore up Versailles Treaty.
> 
> What's the gun at 10:35?


It looks like AK-100th serie.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

UAF Uragans






NAF ad






NAF radars






destroyed UAF tank






NAF BMP-2s


----------



## Hindustani78

News from The Associated Press
Dec 23, 2:37 AM EST
Ukraine's rebel university goes Russian


DONETSK, Ukraine (AP) -- In eastern Ukraine, where the country's pro-Russian insurgency has claimed thousands of lives, the region's top university is a major victim of the bitterness and rifts the fighting has caused.

The conflict has not only split the university in half and forced many students and professors to quit, it also has affected everything from the school's curriculum and the language of its instruction to its coat of arms and diplomas.

Even the name of the history department at the rebel-controlled Donetsk National University has been changed from the Ukrainian History Department to the Local and Regional History Department



Superboy said:


> Russia never accepted Crimea as part of Ukraine. Russia viewed Crimea as under Ukrainian occupation. Besides, opinions can change. Even if in the past Russia recognized Ukraine as a sovereign state, doesn't mean now Russia recognizes Ukraine as a sovereign state.



Russian Federation accepted Crimea as part of Ukraine and on this basis on Kharkiv Pact was signed which let for the extension of the Sevastapol port and even stationing of Russian Personals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> Russian Federation accepted Crimea as part of Ukraine and on this basis on Kharkiv Pact was signed which let for the extension of the Sevastapol port and even stationing of Russian Personals.




ci yi shi, bi yi shi 

bi yi shi ci yi shi.彼一时此一时.Chinese Characters


----------



## Hindustani78

Ukrainian servicemen deliver humanitarian aid to kids in Lugansk Oblast - Міністерство оборони України
*Tuesday, December 23*. LUGANSK OBLAST — Specialists of the civil military cooperation group of the Ukrainian Armed Forces ensured delivery of humanitarian aid to children under the age of 3 in Lugansk Oblast. Two trucks arrived to Severodonetsk and one vehicle was convoyed to Schastya.


































Superboy said:


> ci yi shi, bi yi shi
> 
> bi yi shi ci yi shi.彼一时此一时.Chinese Characters



Why Russian Federation has signed Kharkiv pact with Ukraine on Crimea port ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> Why Russian Federation has signed Kharkiv pact with Ukraine on Crimea port ?




At the time Crimea was under Ukrainian occupation. Now Crimea is part of Russia. So no need to lease anything from Ukraine.


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> *At the time Crimea was under Ukrainian occupation*. Now Crimea is part of Russia. So no need to lease anything from Ukraine.



Come on . You are making me to laugh now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> Come on . You are making me to laugh now




Crimea had referendum in 1991 and overwhelmingly chose to be independent. Ukraine occupied Crimea for 22 years. Enough.

Crimean sovereignty referendum, 1991 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Hindustani78

*Donetsk residents make a bomb shelter their home*
Dec. 23, 2014, 4:37 p.m

Liubov Kushnareva 63, along with her disabled son Vitaliy, 41, and partner Ihor live in a tiny cell in a wall veiled with a blanket that has become their only claim to privacy from passers-by.





Although the area is mostly quiet now, with sounds of shells and fighting almost gone, more than 100 people still live in a bomb shelter, located in the House of Culture of Petrovskiy district, including more than two dozen children.





A girl sits on a bed in a nursery room for kids in a bomb shelter in Petrivskiy district of Donetsk.




Anna, 33, fries fish on a small electric oven in the kitchen and blames president Petro Poroshenko for forcing her and her children to hide in the basement.








Lida, who is in charge of the kids, says in the bomb shelter they are always sick because of the cold and wet air underground.







Superboy said:


> Crimea had referendum in 1991 and overwhelmingly chose to be independent. Ukraine occupied Crimea for 60 years. Enough.
> 
> Crimean sovereignty referendum, 1991 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Crimea 1991 and 1994 referendums were both regarding the greater autonomy within Republic of Ukraine on the basis of 1954 draft which made Crimea transfer to Ukraine and this is the reason that now Russian Federation upper house wants to make 1954 Draft related to the transfer of Crimea to Ukraine as illegal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NaMaloom

At the end of the day, Russia will pay a crippling price for its misadventures in Ukraine. Putin, the megalomaniac crossed the line the day he chose to annex Crimea in violation of all previous agreements and assurances to Ukraine. He is now coming to the sad realization that Russia of today, cannot even match Germany's economic might, forget the United States. 

Sad days ahead for the Russian population. My sympathies for them as Russia sinks back in to recession.



Superboy said:


> Crimea had referendum in 1991 and overwhelmingly chose to be independent. Ukraine occupied Crimea for 60 years. Enough.
> 
> Crimean sovereignty referendum, 1991 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



From what I have read, it was a referendum on 'autonomy', not 'independence' like the one Ukraine held on Dec 1, 1991. As for WHO the Crimea really belongs to, it is pertinent to give a thought to the following:

_The modern name "Crimea" seems to have come from the language of the Crimean Tatars, a Turkic ethnic group that emerged during the Crimean Khanate. The Tatars called the peninsula "Qırım." While Russia, which annexed the state in 1783, officially tried to change the name back to Taurica, Crimea was still used informally and eventually reappeared officially in 1917._ 

So yeah, if its alright to deport pretty much every Crimean Tatar during Soviet years (only a small percentage has been able to return, only to be suppressed again following Russia's occupation of Crimea during the current crisis) and flood the region with ethnic Russians. NO wonder you can skew any poll results in Russia's favor.


----------



## Hindustani78

NaMaloom said:


> At the end of the day, Russia will pay a crippling price for its misadventures in Ukraine. Putin, the megalomaniac crossed the line the day he chose to annex Crimea in violation of all previous agreements and assurances to Ukraine. He is now coming to the sad realization that Russia of today, cannot even match Germany's economic might, forget the United States.
> 
> Sad days ahead for the Russian population. My sympathies for them as Russia sinks back in to recession.



I think President Putin and Russian Federation establishment are keeping firm grip and Russian population will not suffer like the 90's. Russian Federation is turning towards Asia to beat the sanctions and working for a regional economic corridor in the shape of SCO and then BRICS. Russian Federation is expanding itself in Arctic, Asia, Latin America and even in EU.


----------



## Superboy

NaMaloom said:


> At the end of the day, Russia will pay a crippling price for its misadventures in Ukraine. Putin, the megalomaniac crossed the line the day he chose to annex Crimea in violation of all previous agreements and assurances to Ukraine. He is now coming to the sad realization that Russia of today, cannot even match Germany's economic might, forget the United States.




Maybe. But 100 years from now Russia will still be a strong country, and Crimea will still be a part of Russia because Crimea is an inalienable part of Russia.


----------



## vostok

Unrest in Kiev: protesters blame the new authorities
Ukraine: Protest in Kiev outside Verkhovna Rada (Parliament) against IMF austerity plans

Protesters hold posters:

"National Bank, stop robbing us!"

"500.000 investors demand VAB Bank nationalization"

"Bank window is perfect target"

"Fixed exchange rate of 5UAH or the banks will be burnt"

"Join us: we still have gunpowder and tires"


----------



## Hindustani78

ATO NEWS: Militants have completed 25 attacks - Міністерство оборони України

*Wednesday, December 24,* DONBAS – According to the ATO press center, the illegal armed formations increase provocations. In the past night they have completed 25 small arms, grenade launchers, mortars and artillery attacks against ATO positions.

The enemy’s drones were seen near Mariupil.

The ATO press center informs: Ukrainian servicemen continue to fortify positions and enhance combat readiness, complete duties at block posts, as well as participate in development of peaceful and calm life in Donbas.


400 Russian mercenaries moving from Rostov to Donetsk| Ukrinform
KYIV, December 24 /Ukrinform/. Near Snizhne, Donetsk region, movement of 400 Russian mercenaries was fixed, who passed training at the “training camp” in Russian Rostov-on-Don.

Head of the Information Resistance group Dmytro Tymchuk wrote on Facebook.

“Near Snizhne, movement of 400 Russian mercenaries was fixed, who passed training at the “training camp” in Rostov-on-Don (Russian Federation), they are moving in the direction of Donetsk,” he writes.

Tymchuk added that the mercenaries are unarmed.

“Equipment and weapons are delivered separately for them. They are accompanied by the armed Russian servicemen. Group commanders received stringent requirements for the time of the movement to nip alcohol and other misconduct,” the Information Resistance group leader informs.




Kryivka – small houses-shelters for soldiers - Міністерство оборони України
Wednesday, December 24. RIVNE OBLAST — Rivne specialists completed re-equipment of 8 naval containers in military kryivka (small houses-shelters for soldiers). They will be sent to the ATO region soon.

Eleven containers are under re-equipment now. Totally, it is planned to send over 20 re-equipped containers.


----------



## vostok

Presentation of the battle flag to detached commandant regiment of the People's Militia of Lugansk Republic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

What are the borders of this Lugansk Republic ?


----------



## Hindustani78

Saboteurs blow up railway bridge in Mariupol - watch on - uatoday.tv
Dec. 24, 2014

Police call bridge explosion in Mariupol an act of terrorism

Saboteurs have blown up a railway bridge over the Kalchyk river near the south-eastern Ukrainian city of Mariupol. As a result, one of the concrete supports for the bridge collapsed.

There were no reports of injuries, although the railway connection with Mariupol has been disrupted. Local officials say residents could have helped by informing authorites of threats to the bridge.

*Oleg Kalinin, spokesman of Mariupol city council:* _"We have an information there was a car near the exploded bridge during two days. Local residents saw that car but they didn't tell it to police. As a result, the act of terrorism occured."_

Police said another incident occured that night, when unknown assailants tried to blow up a bridge at the Azovstal factory. Workers prevented the accident.

Shooting erupted and one worker was killed while another was injured.

A bridge, which was destroyed during the early hours on Tuesday by an unknown group, is pictured on a railway across the river Karchyk at the southern coastal town of Mariupol, December 23, 2014.






Car blown up in center of Odesa near Board of Public Safety office - read on - uatoday.tv
Another explosion occurred in central Odesa on Tuesday night, adding to a list of as-yet unsolved bomb attacks in the southern Ukrainian port city

News of the explosion was reported by the head of Public Relations Department of Chief Directorate of the Ministry of Internal Affairs in Odesa region, Vladimir Shablienko.

According to him, yesterday at about 6:30 p.m. an unidentified person approached a Moskvich 2141 car parked next to a building at 36 Zhukovsky Street. Shablienko, said surveillance cameras captured video of the person throwing a package under the back of the car. After some time, an explosion occurred.

According to the head of the department, a team of investigators and experts is currently working at the scene. No casualties were reported as the result of explosion.

As reported by the Public Relations Department of Regional Chief Directorate of the Ministry of Internal Affairs, the explosive package contained approximately 70-100 grams of TNT based on the preliminary findings of experts. The suspect fled the scene after committing the crime.


----------



## Hindustani78

Russia says NATO turning Ukraine into 'frontline of confrontation'| Reuters

(Reuters) - Russia said on Wednesday NATO was turning Ukraine into a "frontline of confrontation" and threatened to sever remaining ties with the Atlantic military alliance if Ukraine's hopes of joining it were realized.

The Kiev parliament's renunciation of Ukraine's neutral status on Tuesday in pursuit of NATO membership has outraged Moscow and deepened the worst confrontation between Russia and the West since the end of the Cold War.

"NATO countries pushed Kiev to this counterproductive decision, trying to turn Ukraine into a front line of confrontation with Russia," Deputy Defence Minister Anatoly Antonov told the Russian news agency Interfax.

"If this decision in the future takes on a military character (accession to NATO), then we will respond appropriately. Then there will be a complete severing of ties with NATO, which will be practically impossible to repair," Antonov said.

It is likely to take years for Ukraine to meet the technical criteria for accession to NATO and, even then, there is no certainty that the alliance is ready to take on such a political hot potato.

Yet Russia has made clear it would see the NATO membership of such a strategic former Soviet republic with a long common border as a direct military threat.

A NATO official, who asked not to be named, said* it was solely up to Kiev to decide on its foreign policy.*

"Should Ukraine decide to apply for NATO membership, NATO will assess its readiness to join the alliance in the same way as with any candidate. This is an issue between NATO and the individual countries aspiring to membership," the official said.

NATO has already boosted its military presence in eastern Europe this year, saying it has evidence that Russia orchestrated and armed a pro-Russian rebellion in eastern Ukraine that followed the overthrow of a Kremlin-backed president in Kiev.

Moscow denies supporting the rebellion, and is currently trying, along with Kiev and the rebels, to renew efforts to find a political solution to the crisis in eastern Ukraine.

A so-called "contact group" is expected to meet in Minsk on Wednesday to try to reinforce a shaky ceasefire and de-escalate the conflict, in which more than 4,700 people have been killed.

A truce agreed in September has been regularly flouted by both sides, but violence has lessened significantly in December.

The rebellion began shortly after Russia annexed the Black Sea peninsula of Crimea from Ukraine in March.


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> What are the borders of this Lugansk Republic ?




Not yet settled. The US declared independence in 1775 but didn't retake all territory until 1783.


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> Not yet settled. The US declared independence in 1775 but didn't retake all territory until 1783.



you gave really very strange answers. how many regions are under control of Separatists in East Ukraine ?


A pro-Russian separatist stands guard in front of a building damaged during fighting between pro-Russian rebels and Ukrainian government forces near Donetsk Sergey Prokofiev International Airport, eastern Ukraine, December 16, 2014.






Ukraine warns of more power cuts if mild weather fades| Reuters

(Reuters) - Ukraine will be forced to implement more power cuts if the weather gets sharply colder, Prime Minister Arseny Yatseniuk said on Wednesday.

Kiev had already temporarily cut off electricity to Crimea.

Ukraine used to be self-sufficient in electricity, but months of fighting a pro-Russian uprising has disrupted coal supplies to thermal power plants, which had generated around 40 percent of its power.

"At the moment the warm weather is saving us," Yatseniuk said in a government meeting.

"If temperatures go down, this means coal consumption will rise and the rolling blackouts will increase significantly."

The energy ministry temporarily cut off power supplies to Crimea after the peninsula, annexed by Russia, failed to curb consumption as required by all regions due to the power shortage.

Supplies were later resumed, but Energy Minister Voldymyr Demchyshyn warned that all regions, including rebel-held territories, would be cut off entirely if they did not ration power according to the official guidelines.

"The outlined limits will be monitored very strictly," he told the government.

Kiev stopped paying pensions and social benefits in Donetsk and Luhansk out of worries the funds would end up in rebel hands, but said in November it would continue supplying gas and electricity.

Coal reserves stand at 1.5 million tonnes compared with normal winter stocks of 4-5 million tonnes, according to energy ministry data.

Ukraine has looked to buy in coal from abroad to restock depleted reserves, but potential supplies from Russia have been held up at the border.

Demchyshyn said he was holding talks with Russia's energy ministry and hoped that an agreement would be reached "in the near future" that would allow the more than 1,000 freight cars at the border to cross into Ukraine.

He also said talks on power imports from Russia were in progress.

Turning to Russia for supplies will be a blow for Kiev, whose relations with the Kremlin are at an all-time low following Russia's annexation of Crimea in March and its involvement in the eastern conflict in which over 4,700 have been killed.

(Reporting by Natalia Zinets; Writing by Alessandra Prentice; editing by Katya Golubkova and William Hardy)


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> how many regions are under control of Separatists in East Ukraine ?




For now, roughly half the population or 3 million, 1 third the area of Donbas, most of the big cities including the capitals Donetsk and Lugansk, over 50% of Ukraine's coal mines.


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> For now, roughly half the population or 3 million, 1 third the area of Donbas, most of the big cities including the capitals Donetsk and Lugansk, over 50% of Ukraine's coal mines.



Its seems very less area just some districts.


----------



## Hindustani78

World Bank OKs USD 378.4 M Loan for Power Sector Upgrades in Ukraine - Novinite.com - Sofia News Agency

The *World Bank*’s Board of Executive Directors approved Monday a USD 378.425 M loan for the development of *Ukraine*’s energy sector.

The sum was allocated to a project aimed at improving the reliability of *Ukraine*’s power transmission system and supporting the implementation of the Wholesale Electricity Market in the country, according to a media statement of the World Bank.

By backing the so-called Second Power Transmission Project, the Bank seeks to step up support for *energy sector* reforms in Ukraine.

The project includes a USD 48.425 M loan provided by the Clean Technology Fund (CTF), which will be used to assist Ukrenergo in the design and installation of the next generation of modern communications, grid management, and control systems, which will enable large-scale integration of wind and solar energy resources and improve management and operation of the transmission network.

In addition, the project provides USD 2.5 M of institutional support to *Ukraine*’s Ministry of Energy and Coal Industry for the implementation of *energy sector* reforms in line with its commitments within the Energy Community and the EU Association Agreement.

This new project is part of the *World Bank* Group’s overall assistance to *Ukraine* announced in March 2014. The Bank Group has pledged up to USD 3.5 B of new lending for *Ukraine* in 2014, of which over USD 2.5 B has already been provided.
The *World Bank* has been providing support for *energy sector* reforms in *Ukraine* since 2004.

The main objectives of these reforms are to: provide investments for energy infrastructure; improve the safety and reliability of the power supply; contribute to the uninterrupted operation of the Ukrainian energy market; and support *Ukraine* in its legislative, institutional, and technical harmonization of the *energy sector* with the European Union’s (EU) Internal Energy Market.

The Second Power Transmission Project, or PTP2, contributes to providing a strategic framework for the development of *Ukraine*’s power sector in a sustainable manner.


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> Its seems very less area just some districts.




Maybe. But it's what Ukraine can't afford to lose. They taunt oh look the biggest country in Europe can't beat some rag tags. Russia fought two brutal wars to get back Chechnya and that's a pretty small place, much smaller than what rebels have in Donbas.


----------



## Hindustani78

If both are combine then its almost size of Chechnya. Chechnya total area is 17,300 km2 (6,700 sq mi), where as Donetsk total area is 8,436 km2 , Luhansk total area is 8,597 km2 . Ukrainian forces have retake many areas back under its control . this map is of October 5 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> If both are combine then its almost size of Chechnya. Chechnya total area is 17,300 km2 (6,700 sq mi), where as Donetsk total area is 8,436 km2 , Luhansk total area is 8,597 km2 . Ukrainian forces have retake many areas back under its control . this map is of October 5 2014.




More than 10,000 Russian soldiers died taking back Chechnya. Rebel held Donbas has more than twice the population of Chechnya. How many Ukrainian soldiers do you think have to die to take back that place?

BTW, do you have the original source of that picture? Many thanks for the find. I'm surprised given the war going on, someone could count territorial size right down to the square kilometer


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> More than 10,000 Russian soldiers died taking back Chechnya. Rebel held Donbas has more than twice the population of Chechnya. How many Ukrainian soldiers do you think have to die to take back that place?
> 
> BTW, do you have the original source of that picture? Many thanks for the find. I'm surprised given the war going on, someone could count territorial size right down to the square kilometer



According to Kyiv Post , Dec. 13, 2014
*At least 1,266 soldiers killed in Russia’s war against Ukraine
Ukraine has lost at least 192 servicemen since Sept. 5, when a Minsk cease-fire was was initially signed by all sides.*











According to Ukrainian Defense ministry loses 917 men killed, 3,318 wounded in Donbas fighting till 15 December 2014
Ukrainian Defense Ministry loses 917 men killed, 3,318 wounded in Donbas fighting
No casualties among military over 24 hours| Ukrinform

KYIV, December 18 /Ukrinform/. A volunteer from Kyiv region has been killed after an unmanned aerial vehicle exploded at the Yavoriv firing ground in Lviv region early on Thursday, the Western Regional Media Center of the Ukrainian Defense Ministry has told an Ukrinform correspondent.
Drone explosion kills volunteer in Lviv region| Ukrinform


19 December 2014
"Five Ukrainian soldiers have been killed and seven more have sustained injuries in the anti-terrorist operation zone over the past 24 hours," he said.
Five Ukrainian servicemen killed over past 24 hours| Ukrinform




The map that reflects the situation in Donbas as of 12.00 on December 20 has been released by the information and analytical center of the National Security and Defense Council.


----------



## Superboy

I don't think Ukraine can take back Donbas even if Ukraine is prepared to sacrifice 100,000 soldiers. Because if Ukraine launches offensive, then that could draw Russia into war, which Ukraine has no chance against.


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> I don't think Ukraine can take back Donbas even if Ukraine is prepared to sacrifice 100,000 soldiers. Because if Ukraine launches offensive, then that could draw Russia into war, which Ukraine has no chance against.



Sanctions are placed on Russian Federation and its affecting the economy where as Ukraine is getting funds from all the Eu and NATO countries to over come war damages and even World bank is giving money for electricity sector.

I think Ukrainian military has been successful in regaining more land.Counting area is not so hard just districts have to add and count.


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> Sanctions are placed on Russian Federation and its affecting the economy where as Ukraine is getting funds from all the Eu and NATO countries to over come war damages and even World bank is giving money for electricity sector.
> 
> I think Ukrainian military has been successful in regaining more land.Counting area is not so hard just districts have to add and count.




Were you the one who counted up the areas in sq km? I would have thought some districts are split between Ukraine and New Russia. Anyhoo, the number looks close enough. Donbas has a total area of 53,000 sq km.

Donetsk Oblast - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Luhansk Oblast - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

As I said, sanctions mean nothing. Economy is fake nowadays. Nothing but a digital number in a digital bank account.


----------



## Superboy

@Hindustani78

Do you reckon Ukraine can conquer New Russia? Ukraine is 559,000 sq km 36 million people New Russia is 17,000 sq km 3 million people. The entire Arab alliance was not able to conquer Israel despite huge arms from Russia, Arab alliance 13 million sq km Israel 20,000 sq km, Arab alliance billions of people Israel 2 to 3 million people back then.


----------



## vostok

Militiamen and Grem Phillips


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> @Hindustani78
> 
> Do you reckon Ukraine can conquer New Russia? Ukraine is 559,000 sq km 36 million people New Russia is 17,000 sq km 3 million people. The entire Arab alliance was not able to conquer Israel despite huge arms from Russia, Arab alliance 13 million sq km Israel 20,000 sq km, Arab alliance billions of people Israel 2 to 3 million people back then.



You really give very wrong and strange examples. Arab countries and Palestinians do accept existence of state of Israel on 1967 borders and that's why talks are being held and this is the reason that EU, Russia, United States and UN members all understand that Arabs are not on the wrong side.



Superboy said:


> Were you the one who counted up the areas in sq km? I would have thought some districts are split between Ukraine and New Russia. Anyhoo, the number looks close enough. Donbas has a total area of 53,000 sq km.
> 
> Donetsk Oblast - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Luhansk Oblast - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> As I said, sanctions mean nothing. Economy is fake nowadays. Nothing but a digital number in a digital bank account.



I have try to show how much land is under the control of Separatists backed by the Russian Federation forces .

Ukrainian soldiers man the frontline outside the eastern Ukrainian *city of Debaltseve, Donetsk region*, on December 24,2014. A new round of talks aimed at ending a protracted Moscow-backed separatist uprising in eastern Ukraine got underway in the Belarussian capital Minsk, a foreign ministry spokesman said. AFP PHOTO/ SERGEI SUPINSKY


----------



## Superboy

NSDC posts a map that doesn't change every single day. Don't people take Christmas vacation in Ukraine?


----------



## Hindustani78

Explosion hits moving freight train on Odesa railway - read on - uatoday.tv
Dec. 25, 2014

An explosion occurred near a passing freight train in Odesa region leaving a meter-wide crater beside the tracks

The explosion occurred as the freight train was passing near Zastava One station in Odesa. No one was hurt in the incident.

_"The train was not derailed,"_ the press service of *Interior Ministry reported*.

_"Rail ties and the rails were damaged as a result of explosion. According to preliminary inquiries, some unidentified people left an explosive device on the tracks."_

A team of experts is now working at the site of the blast.

This is the second bomb blast in Odesa in less than 24 hours. On Tuesday night a car was damaged in central Odesa when an unidentified person threw an explosive device underneath it.

Explosion hit a freight train in Odesa region, on Wednesday, Dec. 24












Another bomb blast in Kharkiv, wall destroyed, windows smashed : UNIAN news
25.12.2014

*Another unexplained explosion has hit a Ukrainian city, this time Kharkiv, according to online news service IT Sector Kharkiv. *

*The blast rocked the Azhur furniture studio on Rymarska Street at 0100 early on Thursday morning, IT Sector reported.

Although no one was injured by the explosion, the blast was powerful enough to demolish part of a wall and blow out windows in the building.

According to the military-patriotic organization Shidniy Korpus, the Azhur furniture studio belongs to a pro-Ukrainian activist.

Ukraine has seen a series of unexplained explosions in some cities in recent weeks, as well as bomb threats in the capital Kyiv.

On Tuesday and Wednesday there were explosions in Odesa: in the first incident a small explosive device was thrown under a car, slightly damaging the vehicle when the device detonated, and in the second a blast that went off near an Odesa train station as a freight train passed left a meter-wide crater and some damage to track.




*


----------



## Galad

Meanwhile in Ukraine where black-outs are already regular.Coal shafts,manufacturing plants,kindergartens,schools,universities,houses and flats "enjoying" hours long with no electricity because power plants going 1 by 1 of-line.There is one power plant working at over 80% capacity with no coal problems owned by richest man in Ukraine -R.Akhmetov.Entire capacity of over 1,4 gigawatts is being sold to EU.Akhmetov is making money while rest of Ukraine is staying with no electricity regularly and for hours.And of course Porky plants never have problems with electricity.


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> NSDC posts a map that doesn't change every single day. Don't people take Christmas vacation in Ukraine?



I think people here are afraid whenever some big events comes specially Olympics and festivals

Beijing Olympics events in Georgia , Sochi Olympics events in Crimea, Ukraine.

and on the eve of Christmas events in Mariupol, Kharkiv and Odesa.

Interior minister's advisor says Kharkiv, Odesa explosions aim at escalating tensions in Ukraine

Grenade thrown at parliamentarians in Kyiv demonstrates growing terrorist threat to Ukraine – Turchynov
As reported, an unknown man hurled a grenade in the direction of a group of Ukrainian parliamentarians outside a hotel in Kyiv late on Wednesday, the Kyiv department of the Ukrainian Interior Ministry reported on Thursday.


----------



## vostok

Superboy said:


> NSDC posts a map that doesn't change every single day. Don't people take Christmas vacation in Ukraine?


In fact, we are Orthodox, not Catholics(except traitors from Western Ukraine). We will have Christmas on 7 January.


----------



## Hindustani78

vostok said:


> In fact, we are Orthodox, not Catholics(except traitors from Western Ukraine). We will have Christmas on 7 January.



What type of logic is this. Armenians are even different and celebrate Christmas not on 7th January. 

But in Ukraine Christmas is celebrated on both dates.

Poroshenko wishes Merry Christmas to Catholic Ukrainians


----------



## vostok

Hindustani78 said:


> What type of logic is this. Armenians are even different and celebrate Christmas not on 7th January.
> 
> But in Ukraine Christmas is celebrated on both dates.
> 
> Poroshenko wishes Merry Christmas to Catholic Ukrainians


Orthodox - about 80-90% of the population. Therefore, Ukraine called Orthodox country. Orthodox Christians celebrate Christmas in the old style, that is, the 7th of January.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

vostok said:


> Orthodox - about 80-90% of the population. Therefore, Ukraine called Orthodox country. Orthodox Christians celebrate Christmas in the old style, that is, the 7th of January.



There are three different orthodox Churches in Ukraine and *Kyiv Patriarchate* is unrecognized by Moscow Patriarchate


----------



## vostok

Hindustani78 said:


> There are three different orthodox Churches in Ukraine and *Kyiv Patriarchate* is unrecognized by Moscow Patriarchate


Kiev "patriarchy" is not recognized by any of the Orthodox Patriarchs. This is sect, not a church. In Ukraine, there is only one canonical Orthodox Church - Moscow Patriarchate.
Young Nazis screamin their Nazi slogans. Central street of Kiev.


----------



## Hindustani78

vostok said:


> Kiev "patriarchy" is not recognized by any of the Orthodox Patriarchs. This is sect, not a church. In Ukraine, there is only one canonical Orthodox Church - Moscow Patriarchate.
> Young Nazis screamin their Nazi slogans. Central street of Kiev.



There are even historical reasons behind it as during the Soviet union other churches were liquidated, as the Soviet government only recognized the Moscow Patriarchate (MP) and even now according to Ukrainians this policy is being adopted by Russian federation.


----------



## vostok

Hindustani78 said:


> There are even historical reasons behind it as during the Soviet union other churches were liquidated, as the Soviet government only recognized the Moscow Patriarchate (MP) and even now according to Ukrainians this policy is being adopted by Russian federation.


When the Ecumenical Patriarch recognizes so called "Kiev Patriarchate" as canonical church, then the sect will become a chyrch. Until then, sect stay sect.
The so-called "Patriarch of Kiev" was Metropolitan of Kiev and very wanted to become the Moscow Patriarchate. However, the Synod elected Alexy 2, after than Metropolitan of Kiev grudge. He proclaimed himself "Patriarch of Kiev", after which he was excommunicated from Orthodox Church. That is, he - an impostor. Anyone can make a suit and say that he - the patriarch. This does not make him the real Patriarch.


----------



## Hindustani78

vostok said:


> When the Ecumenical Patriarch recognizes so called "Kiev Patriarchate" as canonical church, then the sect will become a chyrch. Until then, sect stay sect.
> The so-called "Patriarch of Kiev" was Metropolitan of Kiev and very wanted to become the Moscow Patriarchate. However, the Synod elected Alexy 2, after than Metropolitan of Kiev grudge. He proclaimed himself "Patriarch of Kiev", after which he was excommunicated from Orthodox Church. That is, he - an impostor. Anyone can make a suit and say that he - the patriarch. This does not make him the real Patriarch.



It was just to redo the policy adopted by the USSR when it recognized just Moscow Patriarchate and liquidate all other Patriarchate. *Patriarch Filaret *who heads the Kyiv Patriarch was born in Donetsk Oblast , Amvrosiivsky Raion which is now under the control of Separatists. So is he Ethnic Russian or Ethnic Ukrainian ?


----------



## vostok

Hindustani78 said:


> It was just to redo the policy adopted by the USSR when it recognized just Moscow Patriarchate and liquidate all other Patriarchate. *Patriarch Filaret *who heads the Kyiv Patriarch was born in Donetsk Oblast , Amvrosiivsky Raion which is now under the control of Separatists. So is he Ethnic Russian or Ethnic Ukrainian ?


You have to understand that one desire to become a patriarch is not enough. In order for you to become Patriarch, you need to be recognized by the Ecumenical Patriarch of Constantinople. As long as you're not recognized by major Orthodox Patriarch of all - you're just an impostor. Besides, Filaret was excommunicated. So he is not only an impostor, but a heretic and sectarian.


----------



## Hindustani78

vostok said:


> You have to understand that one desire to become a patriarch is not enough. In order for you to become Patriarch, you need to be recognized by the Ecumenical Patriarch of Constantinople. As long as you're not recognized by major Orthodox Patriarch of all - you're just an impostor. Besides, Filaret was excommunicated. So he is not only an impostor, but a heretic and sectarian.



On June 8, 2010 in Istanbul a meeting was held between President of Ukraine Victor Yanukovych and Ecumenical Patriarch Bartholomew. This meeting testifies to respect that the head of the state extends towards the Mother-Church of Constantinople and the attention paid by the Ecumenical Patriarch to Ukraine. 

The Kyiv Patriarchate is grateful to Ecumenical Patriarch Bartholomew for his prayers for Ukraine and the unity of the Ukrainian Church. We hope that the Mother Church of Constantinople will continue acting not just prayerfully, but by other means, in accordance with the assumed burden of primacy in Orthodoxy, on the lines of overcoming church division in Ukraine, provoked by non-canonical actions of the Moscow Patriarchate, keeping in mind the words of Christ “and whoever wishes to be first among

On our part we have to state that the Kyiv Patriarchate did not secede from the Orthodox Church for we unfailingly confess Orthodox faith and perform canonical prescriptions in our church life, We separated from the Moscow Patriarchate and do not recognize its authority over Ukrainian Church – but the Patriarchate of Constantinople itself stated in the Tomos of Autocephaly of the Orthodox Church in Poland (1924) that joining of the Kyiv Metropolis to the Moscow Patriarchate in 1686 was carried out regardless of prescriptions of the canon law and therefore is illegal. 
Vicariate of The Ukrainian Orthodox Church - Home


----------



## vostok

Hindustani78 said:


> On June 8, 2010 in Istanbul a meeting was held between President of Ukraine Victor Yanukovych and Ecumenical Patriarch Bartholomew. This meeting testifies to respect that the head of the state extends towards the Mother-Church of Constantinople and the attention paid by the Ecumenical Patriarch to Ukraine.
> 
> The Kyiv Patriarchate is grateful to Ecumenical Patriarch Bartholomew for his prayers for Ukraine and the unity of the Ukrainian Church. We hope that the Mother Church of Constantinople will continue acting not just prayerfully, but by other means, in accordance with the assumed burden of primacy in Orthodoxy, on the lines of overcoming church division in Ukraine, provoked by non-canonical actions of the Moscow Patriarchate, keeping in mind the words of Christ “and whoever wishes to be first among
> 
> On our part we have to state that the Kyiv Patriarchate did not secede from the Orthodox Church for we unfailingly confess Orthodox faith and perform canonical prescriptions in our church life, We separated from the Moscow Patriarchate and do not recognize its authority over Ukrainian Church – but the Patriarchate of Constantinople itself stated in the Tomos of Autocephaly of the Orthodox Church in Poland (1924) that joining of the Kyiv Metropolis to the Moscow Patriarchate in 1686 was carried out regardless of prescriptions of the canon law and therefore is illegal.
> Vicariate of The Ukrainian Orthodox Church - Home


Exactly. You can say whatever you want, but as long as you do not recognized by the Ecumenical Patriarch - you're just an impostor who pretends patriarch.
List of Orthodox churches in the world.
http://ru.orthodoxwiki.org/Список_православных_церквей


----------



## Echo_419

vostok said:


> Orthodox - about 80-90% of the population. Therefore, Ukraine called Orthodox country. Orthodox Christians celebrate Christmas in the old style, that is, the 7th of January.



I didn't knew Christmas was celebrated on different dates 
Thx man

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

vostok said:


> Exactly. You can say whatever you want, but as long as you do not recognized by the Ecumenical Patriarch - you're just an impostor who pretends patriarch.
> List of Orthodox churches in the world.
> http://ru.orthodoxwiki.org/Список_православных_церквей



Kyiv Patriarchate do recognize Ecumenical Patriarch of Constantinople but do not recognize authority of Moscow Patriarchate over Ukrainian Church as according to them during the time of USSR all other Patriarchate were liquidate and only Moscow Patriarchate was recognized by the USSR authority.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Servicemen renew demolished infrastructure in Lugansk Oblast - Міністерство оборони України
Thursday, December 25,* LUGANSK OBLAST — Ukrainian servicemen help to renew demolished and damaged facilities in Lugansk Oblast.

Due to cooperation among army units, local authorities and civil population there is supplied potable water, gas, power, medical products and food to localities.

According to chief of the group of civil military control of the Armed Forces of Ukraine, it is problematic to provide support in the zone of close combat contact with terrorists. The militants mine approaches to water supply stations, power lines and gas pipe lines.















*Ukraine's militia into modern police force*

*Interior Ministry will start recruiting people to be new patrol officers for Kyiv on Jan. 20.*
*“Everyone is free to participate in a competition,” Zguldaze said during the press conference. “There will be different criteria; and one of those is age – preferably starting 18 until 35 years old,” Zguladze says.*

*She also said that salaries for police officers would be upped. *

*Selected candidates will continue their training at schools. Earlier Avakov said the candidates will undergo “three months of rigorous training and studies.” He said the final tests after the training program are expected to select 50 percent of applicants.*

*“We will have a new police patrol service. With new approaches, rules and new people. And hopefully, with your renewed trust,” the minister posted to his Facebook page on Dec. 24.*

*“Police need to serve everyone and all. People don’t trust police at all now, and we could not do anything without it,” Zguladze said. “Renewing image of police is our primary task.”*

*That’s what she managed to do in Georgia. During her term as a deputy interior minister in 2005-2012, almost 90 percent of national police force was dismissed and new officers hired in a matter of weeks.*






Hindustani78 said:


> I think people here are afraid whenever some big events comes specially Olympics and festivals
> 
> Beijing Olympics events in Georgia , Sochi Olympics events in Crimea, Ukraine.
> 
> and on the eve of Christmas events in Mariupol, Kharkiv and Odesa.
> 
> Interior minister's advisor says Kharkiv, Odesa explosions aim at escalating tensions in Ukraine
> 
> Grenade thrown at parliamentarians in Kyiv demonstrates growing terrorist threat to Ukraine – Turchynov
> As reported, an unknown man hurled a grenade in the direction of a group of Ukrainian parliamentarians outside a hotel in Kyiv late on Wednesday, the Kyiv department of the Ukrainian Interior Ministry reported on Thursday.




NSDC introduces strict regime of control on border with occupied territories| Ukrinform

KYIV, December 25 /Ukrinform/. Ukraine's National Security and Defense Council (NSDC), after an attempt on the lives of MPs in Kyiv, is planning to significantly strengthen controls at crossing points on the border with occupied territories.

Poroshenko orders tightening of security at strategic facilities| Ukrinform

Fireworks banned in Kyiv until end of anti-terrorist operation| Ukrinform



*One Ukrainian soldier has been injured in the Donbas conflict zone in eastern Ukraine in the last day, National Security and Defense Council spokesman Andriy Lysenko said at a briefing in Kyiv on Thursday*
*NSDC: One soldier injured in last day : UNIAN news*
*



*


Contact group in Minsk agrees 'all for all' prisoner exchange - read on - uatoday.tv

_The Minsk negotiations are still going on, [but] it is early to talk of any agreements,"_ *Donetsk People's Republic leader Aleksandr Zakharchenko said* on Thursday.
_"The only thing I can say is that we have removed the last point of non-contact about the exchange of prisoners. The exchange will be 150 to 225, ‘all for all.' Now, we are still discussing other issues_," *Zakharchenko added*.

Ukraine Conflict Sides Agree to Swap Captives: Luhansk Leader / Sputnik International




On December 24 Advisor to the Chairman of the Security Service of Ukraine Markiyan Lubkivsky said that Ukraine was ready to transfer within the first wave of exchange 225 detained insurgents, some of whom were Russian citizens.

LUHANSK, December 25 (Sputnik) – The Kiev government and the self-proclaimed people’s republics of Donetsk and Luhansk agreed on a prisoner exchange scheme under which a total of 375 people will be swapped, the Luhansk leader said Thursday.
“There is an agreement concerning [the exchange of] prisoners of war – 225 from the Ukrainian side and 150 from our side. All other issues are still being negotiated,” Luhansk leader Igor Plotnitsky said, adding that the swap may take place this weekend.

Pullout of Heavy Artillery in Donbas to Begin on December 26: Kiev / Sputnik International
KIEV, December 25 (Sputnik) — The opposing sides in the Ukrainian conflict will begin on December 26 the withdrawal of heavy artillery from the separation line to create a 30-km (18.6 miles) security buffer zone as part of the ceasefire agreement, the Ukrainian military said Thursday.

"We are working to ensure the strict implementation of the Minsk memorandum," the Defense Ministry's press service said citing Maj. Gen. Oleksandr Rozmaznin, Deputy Chief of the Main Command Center of the Ukrainian Armed Forces.

"The first stage is to observe the 'regime of silence.' After December 26, we will begin the next stage — the withdrawal of heavy artillery — 100-mm caliber and higher — to the agreed distances [from the separation line] in order to create a 30-km security buffer zone," Rozmaznin said.


----------



## Superboy

some guy in the National Guard died today from IED

Ukrainian National Guard's vehicle hits roadside bomb in Luhansk region


----------



## Hindustani78

Ukraine truce hangs in balance after 'difficult' talks - Yahoo News

Donetsk separatist leader Alexander Zakharchenko told reporters on Thursday that the "very difficult" process would now involve videoconference consultations that should stretch into the weekend.

Both he and security sources in Kiev said that a deal on the terms of a prisoner swap involving 150 Ukrainian soldiers and 225 guerrillas was the only tangible achievement of Wednesday's talks.

State security sources in Kiev said this would leave the separatists in eastern Ukraine holding about 500 government soldiers.

Ukraine would be ready to exchange them for several dozen rebels still languishing in the country's jails.

NATO believes the rebel surge was backed by crack Russian forces and tanks, witnessed by reporters on the ground at the time.

But Russian President Vladimir Putin denies sending in his army and calls soldiers who crossed into the war zone volunteers who were "answering the call of the heart".

A source close to the Kiev delegation said the rebels pressed demands on Wednesday that went far outside the scope of the original Minsk deal.

"If we continue these consultations, it should only be in order to sign the Minsk (deal) and to develop them further -- and not to revise them, which is what the Donetsk and Lugansk representatives tried to do," the source told the Interfax-Ukraine news agency.

A Ukrainian helicopter flies past the headquarters of the Ukrainian forces in Kramatorsk, in the Donetsk region, on December 24, 2014





Alexander Zakharchenko, leader of the self-proclaimed Donetsk People's Republic, meets with families in Donetsk on November 22, 2014 (AFP Photo/Menahem Kahana)





Ukrainian government army soldiers secure an area near the village of Debaltseve, Donetsk region, eastern Ukraine Wednesday, Dec 24, 2014. Peace talks aimed at reaching a stable cease-fire in Ukraine between its government forces and pro-Russian armed groups began on Wednesday in Minsk, Belarus, with the discussions to include a pullout of heavy weapons and an exchange of war prisoners. (AP Photo/Sergei Chuzavkov)




Ukrainian government army soldiers secure an area near the village of Debaltseve, Donetsk region, eastern Ukraine Wednesday, Dec 24, 2014. Peace talks aimed at reaching a stable cease-fire in Ukraine between its government forces and pro-Russian armed groups began on Wednesday in Minsk, Belarus, with the discussions to include a pullout of heavy weapons and an exchange of war prisoners. (AP Photo/Sergei Chuzavkov)




Ukrainian government army soldiers at a check-point near the village of Debaltseve, Donetsk region, eastern Ukraine Wednesday, Dec 24, 2014. Peace talks aimed at reaching a stable cease-fire in Ukraine between its government forces and pro-Russian armed groups began on Wednesday in Minsk, Belarus, with the discussions to include a pullout of heavy weapons and an exchange of war prisoners. (AP Photo/Sergei Chuzavkov)





Ukrainian soldiers man the frontline outside the eastern Ukrainian city of Debaltseve, Donetsk Oblast, on Dec. 24,2014. The nation's parliament voted to revoke neutral status in the wake of Russian aggression this year.





Ukrainian government army soldiers patrol an area in the village of Debaltseve, Donetsk region, eastern Ukraine on Dec 24, 2014.


----------



## Superboy

Woohoo. Snow melted in Donbas. Can they start fighting again?


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> Woohoo. Snow melted in Donbas. Can they start fighting again?



it means that Ukrainian army is in control over there.


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> it means that Ukrainian army is in control over there.




Only the big cities like the capitals Donetsk and Lugansk are important. As you drive in the country, you will notice humans only live in cities and most areas of the Earth's land is not settled by humans but by wild animals. Humans are puny compared to nature.


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> Only the big cities like the capitals Donetsk and Lugansk are important. As you drive in the country, you will notice humans only live in cities and most areas of the Earth's land is not settled by humans but by wild animals. Humans are puny compared to nature.



Donetsk and Lugansk are like city of the province and Donetsk is the 5th largest city of Ukraine where as Lugansk the 11th largest city. i know both these cities are important for the Ukrainians as its about sovereignty.


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> Donetsk and Lugansk are like city of the province and Donetsk is the 5th largest city of Ukraine where as Lugansk the 11th largest city. i know both these cities are important for the Ukrainians as its about sovereignty.




Donetsk and Lugansk are two of Ukraine's capitals. Without them, there really isn't Donetsk oblast and Lugansk oblast. Russia sacrificed over 10,000 soldiers to take back Grozny, capital of Chechnya. NAF goes nea nea nea nea nea Ukraine is missing two of its capitals nea nea nea nea nea  Not to mention over half of Ukraine's coal mines are controlled by NAF.

UAF better watch out. Once NAF sets up arms industry in Donbas, bam, thousands of T-72B3 and T-90MS tanks be manufactured in Donetsk, Lugansk, Alchevsk, Gorlovka, Makiivka, Stakhanov, Krasnyi Luch, Pervomaisk, Torez, Krasnodon,Yenakiieve, Snizhne, Antratsyt, Rovenky, Amvrosiivka, Yasynuvata, llovaisk, Novoazovsk, Sverdlovsk, Lutuhyne, Telmanove.






1921 Russian poster, Donbas, the industrial heart of Russia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> Donetsk and Lugansk are two of Ukraine's capitals. Without them, there really isn't Donetsk oblast and Lugansk oblast. Russia sacrificed over 10,000 soldiers to take back Grozny, capital of Chechnya. NAF goes nea nea nea nea nea Ukraine is missing two of its capitals nea nea nea nea nea  Not to mention over half of Ukraine's coal mines are controlled by NAF.
> 
> UAF better watch out. Once NAF sets up arms industry in Donbas, bam, thousands of T-72B3 and T-90MS tanks be manufactured in Donetsk, Lugansk, Alchevsk, Gorlovka, Makiivka.



Both are administrative centers but seperatists is not under control of the whole province. majority of province in under control of Ukranian military if we check the map. here you are talking about Donet basin .
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lysychansk
24 December 2014
government-controlled Mariupol (113km south of *Donetsk*).
government-controlled Volnovakha (47km south-west of Donetsk)
government-controlled Debaltseve (55km North East of *Donetsk*) at the JCCC Headquarters (HQ)
government-controlled Druzhkivka (70km north of Donetsk)
government-controlled Artemove (40km North of Donetsk),
government-controlled Starobilsk (90km north of Luhansk)
outskirts of Vrubivka (74km north-ewast of Luhansk), Ukrainian soldiers stopped the SMM at a checkpoint.

oint Centre for Control and Co-ordination (JCCC)


high numbers of dumper trucks transporting coal from the Luhansk region to the Russian Federation.


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> Both are administrative centers but seperatists is not under control of the whole province. majority of province in under control of Ukranian military if we check the map. here you are talking about Donet basin .
> 24 December 2014
> government-controlled Mariupol (113km south of *Donetsk*).
> government-controlled Volnovakha (47km south-west of Donetsk)
> government-controlled Debaltseve (55km North East of *Donetsk*) at the JCCC Headquarters (HQ)
> government-controlled Druzhkivka (70km north of Donetsk)
> government-controlled Artemove (40km North of Donetsk),
> government-controlled Starobilsk (90km north of Luhansk)
> outskirts of Vrubivka (74km north-ewast of Luhansk), Ukrainian soldiers stopped the SMM at a checkpoint.
> 
> oint Centre for Control and Co-ordination (JCCC)
> 
> 
> high numbers of dumper trucks transporting coal from the Luhansk region to the Russian Federation.




NAF doesn't need the whole Donbas for now. Most of Donbas is uninhabited wild lands inhabited by wild animals. The important things are the big cities which are industrial centers, including the two capitals. Donetsk and Lugansk have the two national universities in Donbas. Donetsk also has a technical university. Alchevsk has the biggest technical university in Donbas. Universities are necessary for manufacturing high tech weapons like T-72B3 and T-90MS tanks. High tech weapons determine the outcome of modern wars. If I can see you at night with thermal but you can't see me, then I can shoot you and kill you.


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> NAF doesn't need the whole Donbas for now. Most of Donbas is uninhabited wild lands inhabited by wild animals. The important things are the big cities which are industrial centers, including the two capitals. Donetsk and Lugansk have the two national universities in Donbas. Donetsk also has a technical university. Alchevsk has the biggest technical university in Donbas. Universities are necessary for manufacturing high tech weapons like T-72B3 and T-90MS tanks.



T 72 and T 90 tanks can be manufactured by the Russians and right now Donetsk and Luhansk both doesn't have anything much to provide to the local population. They are not producing any food items more having any stock of grains and its a known fact that Russian Federation is providing them everything.

What is needed is food for the population there which you are over looking.


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> T 72 and T 90 tanks can be manufactured by the Russians and right now Donetsk and Luhansk both doesn't have anything much to provide to the local population. They are not producing any food items more having any stock of grains and its a known fact that Russian Federation is providing them everything.




Hey, if the people want to eat food, go to Russia. It's right off the friggin' border.  NAF controlled Donbas is a military base, not a people feeder.


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> Hey, if the people want to eat food, go to Russia. It's right off the friggin' border.  NAF controlled Donbas is a military base, not a people feeder.



So you are saying its all about coal and industries ?


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> So you are saying its all about coal and industries ?




It's about building up an army to take the fight to Ukraine next year.


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> It's about building up an army to take the fight to Ukraine next year.



If people are having to eat then army can be made. Are these Donetsk And Luhansk Republic self reliant ? We know that they are not. 

Ukraine sends more than 300 tonnes of humanitarian aid to Donbas| Ukrinform

The map that reflects the situation in Donbas as of 12.00 on December 25 has been released by the information and analytical center of the National Security and Defense Council.


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> If people are having to eat then army can be made. Are these Donetsk And Luhansk Republic self reliant ? We know that they are not.
> 
> Ukraine sends more than 300 tonnes of humanitarian aid to Donbas| Ukrinform
> 
> The map that reflects the situation in Donbas as of 12.00 on December 25 has been released by the information and analytical center of the National Security and Defense Council.




Ukraine can't out man Russia. Millions of Russian unemployed are joining NAF to fight for land in Ukraine.


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> Ukraine can't out man Russia. Millions of Russian unemployed are joining NAF to fight for land in Ukraine.



This is the reason that Ukraine, Georgia and now even Finland is thinking to join NATO.


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> This is the reason that Ukraine, Georgia and now even Finland is thinking to join NATO.




Go ahead. The US will never dare to fight Russia. Ukraine will be overrun by millions of Russian unemployed driving tanks


----------



## Hindustani78

Polish deputy minister in Ukraine to prep evacuation from separatist region - Thenews.pl :: News from Poland
25.12.2014

A foreign ministry team is in Ukraine over the (Western) Christmas period, the ministry’s spokesperson told Polish Radio.

The team, led by a deputy minister of foreign affairs, will study the situation on the ground and the list of people in need of evacuation. The Polish consulate in Kharkiv, the largest city in eastern Ukraine, is currently working on the list.

The evacuation was originally planned for December 29, but no date is currently available.

The government is determined to help the Polish citizens in Donbas, the spokesperson said. The consulate in Kharkiv has already lent material assistance to them. A Polish citizen recently was shot dead by members a separatist militia following a reported car crash.




Superboy said:


> Go ahead. The US will never dare to fight Russia. Ukraine will be overrun by millions of Russian unemployed driving tanks




This is the reason new president of the European Council Donald Tusk has said like this.

http://www.b92.net/eng/news/world.php?yyyy=2014&mm=12&dd=19&nav_id=92618
*"Russia is EU's strategic problem"*


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> This is the reason new president of the European Council Donald Tusk has said like this.
> 
> http://www.b92.net/eng/news/world.php?yyyy=2014&mm=12&dd=19&nav_id=92618
> *"Russia is EU's strategic problem"*




If you dare to fight, then fight. If not, then sit on the porch and watch how the big dogs do things.


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> If you dare to fight, then fight. If not, then sit on the porch and watch how the big dogs do things.



Here i think its more about European powers shaping their own foreign policy and working for their security and defense needs and taking their financial burden. NATO member countries seems to have divided their responsibilities.


----------



## Superboy




----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


>



U.S. delivers first counter-mortar radar systems to Ukraine| Ukrinform

KYIV, November 24 /Ukrinform/. The* U.S. military have delivered the first three lightweight, counter-mortar radar systems *for the Ukrainian Armed Forces.

Pentagon spokesman Army Col. Steve Warren told this to reporters on November 21, a Ukrinform correspondent reported.

"The radar systems see incoming mortar fire and quickly calculate the point of origin of a mortar round fired by the enemy, and allows friendly forces to react appropriately," Warren said.

He added that the Ukrainian Armed Forces would determine how, where and when they will employ the systems.

According to the press service of the Pentagon, the radar systems are the first few of 20 that will be delivered during the next several weeks and U.S. military members will begin training Ukrainian armed forces in mid-December.

The radar systems are part of the $118 million in equipment and training the United States has committed to assisting Ukraine's armed forces.

"We're working closely with the Ukrainians through the interagency process," Warren said.



According to the report, the anti-mortar radars can effectively respond to the enemy artillery.
These devices are able to immediately determine the place from which the missile and artillery systems fire is conducted.

Their effective range constitutes 50 meters to 10 kilometers.

The accuracy of determining the enemy coordinates is up to 75 meters at a distance of 5 kilometers.


----------



## Superboy

MSTA-B 152 mm howitzers in a warehouse somewhere in Lugansk


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> MSTA-B 152 mm howitzers in a warehouse somewhere in Lugansk



Both the Ukrainian government and the separatists use the same varieties of Soviet and Russian artillery in their engagements.

The artillery systems used by the separatists include: 

*122 mm D-30 howitzer*
*100 mm BS-3 anti-tank gun*
*100 mm MT-12 anti-tank gun*
*152 mm 2A65 Msta-B*
*76 mm ZiS-3 field gun*


----------



## Superboy

courageous women warriors of NAF battalion Oplot








Hindustani78 said:


> Both the Ukrainian government and the separatists use the same varieties of Soviet and Russian artillery in their engagements.
> 
> The artillery systems used by the separatists include:
> 
> *122 mm D-30 howitzer
> 100 mm BS-3 anti-tank gun
> 100 mm MT-12 anti-tank gun
> 152 mm 2A65 Msta-B
> 76 mm ZiS-3 field gun*




They are not separatists. They are Russians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> courageous women warriors of NAF battalion Oplot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are not separatists. They are Russians.



They haven't joined Russian Federation yet but have declared themselves Independent which has been not recognized by United Nations. So how many countries have recognized Donetsk and Luhansk Republic so far ?


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> They haven't joined Russian Federation yet but have declared themselves Independent which has been not recognized by United Nations. So how many countries have recognized Donetsk and Luhansk Republic so far ?




Doesn't matter if they are not part of Russia yet. They are Russian citizens, yes? They are from Russia, yes? How many Ukrainian citizens are there in Crimea? 0.


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> Doesn't matter if they are not part of Russia yet. They are Russian citizens, yes? They are from Russia, yes? How many Ukrainian citizens are there in Crimea? 0.



Tatars are still there. Do you consider them Ukrainians or Russians ?

On 20 November, the Russian Federation Government set the quota for the issuance of temporary residence permits for foreigners and persons without citizenship for 2015.For Crimea and Sevastopol thequota is only *1,900 permits* (the smallest one for any of the federal regions). This may cause many problems for Crimean residents who refused to previously acquire Russian citizenship and may lead to the expulsion of foreigners and Ukrainian citizens who do not obtain permits


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> Tatars are still there. Do you consider them Ukrainians or Russians ?
> 
> On 20 November, the Russian Federation Government set the quota for the issuance of temporary residence permits for foreigners and persons without citizenship for 2015.For Crimea and Sevastopol thequota is only *1,900 permits* (the smallest one for any of the federal regions). This may cause many problems for Crimean residents who refused to previously acquire Russian citizenship and may lead to the expulsion of foreigners and Ukrainian citizens who do not obtain permits




If Tatars in Crimea don't want to be Russian citizens fine, they can go to the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

Hindustani78 said:


> Kyiv Patriarchate do recognize Ecumenical Patriarch of Constantinople but do not recognize authority of Moscow Patriarchate over Ukrainian Church as according to them during the time of USSR all other Patriarchate were liquidate and only Moscow Patriarchate was recognized by the USSR authority.


No one recognizes this sect. No real church in the world. And especially not the Ecumenical Patriarch.
*Autocephalous Orthodox churches[edit]*
Ranked in order of seniority, with the year of independence (autocephaly) given in the parenthesis.[1][2]

*Four Ancient Patriarchates[edit]*

Ecumenical Patriarchate of Constantinople
Greek Orthodox Church of Alexandria
Greek Orthodox Church of Antioch
Greek Orthodox Church of Jerusalem
*Junior Patriarchates[edit]*

Russian Orthodox Church (1448, recognized in 1589)
Georgian Orthodox and Apostolic Church (486)
Bulgarian Orthodox Church (870)
Serbian Orthodox Church (1219)
Romanian Orthodox Church (1872, recognized in 1885)
*Autocephalous Archbishoprics[edit]*

Church of Cyprus (431, recognized in 478)
Church of Greece (1833, recognized in 1850)
Albanian Orthodox Church (1922, recognized in 1937)
Polish Orthodox Church (1924)
Czech and Slovak Orthodox Church (1951,1988)
Orthodox Church in America (1970, autocephaly not universally recognised[3])
The four ancient patriarchates are most senior, followed by the five junior patriarchates. Autocephalous archbishoprics follow the patriarchates in seniority, with the Church of Cyprus being the only ancient one (AD 431). In the diptychs of the Russian Orthodox Church and some of its daughter churches (e.g., the Orthodox Church in America), the ranking of four of the patriarchal churches is different. Following the Russian Church in rank is Georgian, followed by Serbian, Romanian, and then Bulgarian Church. The ranking of the archbishoprics is the same.

*Autonomous Orthodox churches[edit]*
under the Ecumenical Patriarchate of Constantinople

Finnish Orthodox Church
Estonian Apostolic Orthodox Church* (autonomy recognized by the Ecumenical Patriarchate but not by the Russian Orthodox Church)
Archdiocese of Russian Orthodox Churches in Western Europe*
under the Greek Orthodox Church of Antioch

Antiochian Orthodox Christian Archdiocese of North America
under the Greek Orthodox Church of Jerusalem

Orthodox Church of Mount Sinai
under the Russian Orthodox Church

Belarusian Orthodox Church
Latvian Orthodox Church
Ukrainian Orthodox Church* (autonomy recognized by the Russian Orthodox Church but not by the Ecumenical Patriarchate)
Moldovan Orthodox Church
Japanese Orthodox Church* (autonomy recognized by the Russian Orthodox Church but not by the Ecumenical Patriarchate)
Chinese Orthodox Church* (virtually non-existent, autonomy recognized by the Russian Orthodox Church but not by the Ecumenical Patriarchate)
Russian Orthodox Church Outside Russia*
under the Serbian Orthodox Church

Orthodox Ohrid Archbishopric
under the Romanian Orthodox Church

Metropolitan Church of Bessarabia
Romanian Orthodox Archdiocese in the Americas
*_Autonomy not universally recognised._

*The Orthodox churches without autonomy[edit]*
under the Ecumenical Patriarchate of Constantinople

Greek Orthodox Archdiocese of Italy
Exarchate of the Philippines
American Carpatho-Russian Orthodox Diocese
Ukrainian Orthodox Church of Canada
Ukrainian Orthodox Church of the USA
*Churches in resistance[edit]*
Due to what these churches perceive as the errors of modernism and ecumenism in mainstream Orthodoxy, they refrain from concelebration of the Divine Liturgy with them while maintaining that they remain fully within the canonical boundaries of the Church: i.e., professing Orthodox belief, retaining legitimate episcopal succession, and existing in communities with historical continuity. With the exception of the Orthodox Church of Greece (Holy Synod in Resistance), they will commune the faithful from all the canonical jurisdictions and are recognized by and in communion with the Russian Orthodox Church Outside Russia.

Due in part to the re-establishment of official ties between the Russian Orthodox Church Outside Russia and the Moscow Patriarchate, the Orthodox Church of Greece (Holy Synod in Resistance) has broken ecclesial communion with ROCOR, but the converse has not happened. Where the Old Calendar Romanian and Bulgarian churches stand on the matter is as yet unclear.


Old Calendar Bulgarian Orthodox Church
Orthodox Church of Greece (Holy Synod in Resistance)
Old Calendar Romanian Orthodox Church
*Churches that have voluntarily "walled themselves off"[edit]*
These Churches do not practice Communion with any other Orthodox jurisdictions nor do they tend to recognize each other. Yet, like the "Churches in Resistance" above they remain fully within the canonical boundaries of the Church: i.e., professing Orthodox belief, retaining what they believe to be legitimate episcopal succession, and existing in communities with historical continuity. Nevertheless, their relationship with all other Orthodox Churches remains unclear, as 'Orthodox' Churches normally recognize and are recognized by others.


Old Believers
Church of the Genuine Orthodox Christians of Greece
Russian True Orthodox Church
Russian Orthodox Church in America
Ukrainian Autocephalous Orthodox Church
Autonomous Ukrainian Orthodox Church in America
Belarusian Autocephalous Orthodox Church
*Churches that are unrecognized[edit]*
The following Churches recognize all other mainstream Orthodox Churches, but are not recognized by any of them due to various disputes:


Ukrainian Orthodox Church – Kiev Patriarchate
Macedonian Orthodox Church
Orthodox Church organization - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## nekrasa

Hindustani78 said:


> *Polish deputy minister in Ukraine to prep evacuation from separatist region - Thenews.pl :: News from Poland*
> 25.12.2014
> 
> A foreign ministry team is in Ukraine over the (Western) Christmas period, the ministry’s spokesperson told Polish Radio.
> 
> The team, led by a deputy minister of foreign affairs, will study the situation on the ground and the list of people in need of evacuation. The Polish consulate in Kharkiv, the largest city in eastern Ukraine, is currently working on the list.
> 
> The evacuation was originally planned for December 29, but no date is currently available.
> 
> *The government is determined to help the Polish citizens in Donbas, the spokesperson said. *The consulate in Kharkiv has already lent material assistance to them. A Polish citizen recently was shot dead by members a separatist militia following a reported car crash.



With all respect Hindu, these news are war propaganda, and I don't know how's your business spreading this crap here.

The polish government don't care about polish people (not citizen!) there, otherwise they'd tried to help them six/seven months ago, when the war had started. So, this is only PR. They'll do nothing in this case, literally...

Pro-russian rebels sturm ukie checkpoinkt, film from summer, but published yesterday:


----------



## Hindustani78

nekrasa said:


> With all respect Hindu, these news are war propaganda, and I don't know how's your business spreading this crap here.
> 
> The polish government don't care about polish people (not citizen!) there, otherwise they'd tried to help them six/seven months ago, when the war had started. So, this is only PR. They'll do nothing in this case, literally...
> 
> Pro-russian rebels sturm ukie checkpoinkt, film from summer, but published yesterday:



I am not here to spread any crap or propaganda. Every Government do care about its citizens and if i am not wrong one Polish national was killed in Ukraine.

Assistance for Poles in Ukraine guaranteed - Thenews.pl :: News from Poland
“The most important issue for the Ministry of Foreign Affairs is that all Poles who are in a critical zone, where there are acts of war - Donbas, Lugansk - have guaranteed protection,” Schetyna told the press in the Sejm lower parliamentary house.

“We will help all Poles who want to come to Poland: those whose lives and safety are at risk. We need to create a list of people who all interested individuals,” Schetyna said.

Dec. 4, 2014
Polish citizen beaten, shot by Donetsk militants dies in hospital - watch on - uatoday.tv

*Civilian suffering in Ukrainian conflict according to UN figures.*

The suffering of civilians from the months-long crisis in eastern Ukraine reveals the worsening humanitarian situation in the region as the number of those killed and wounded has reached to more than 15,000 in total as of December 16, according to U.N. figures. The number of people affected is reportedly 5.2 million, including 2 million children. No one knows the number of those missing.

Civilians have been heavily affected by the violence and the number of internally displaced people (IDP) will gradually increase if the war continues. The total number of IDPs in Ukraine has reached 542,080, the U.N. report said, and the number of displaced children has hit 130,274 as of December 16. According to August reports, only 102,600 Ukrainians were internally displaced, yet continuing displacement has led to more people living under deplorable humanitarian conditions. In addition to IDPs, a large number of people sought to go and stay in neighboring countries like Russia, Belarus, Poland, Slovakia, Hungary and Moldova, with 597,956 affected Ukrainians in total.

The clashes between Ukrainian security forces and pro-Russian separatists have turned the east of the country into a battle zone where many Ukrainians have been forced to flee the war to other parts of the country or to cross into neighboring Russia. For those who have stayed, the humanitarian situation has gotten worse since the "anti-terrorist operation," launched by Kiev several months ago. Basic services and infrastructure have been heavily affected by the violence and houses and buildings have been destroyed during heavy clashes.

"As of November 29, 34 settlements in the Donetsk region remained without electricity. In the Luhansk region, the settlements of Yuvileine, Novosvitlivka and Stanytsia Luhanska reportedly did not have electricity for up to six months. Energy shortages may also affect the entire country during winter if the supply system is additionally stressed, for example the accident in the nuclear power station in Zaporizhzhia on November 28," the U.N. report said.

................................................................................................................................................................................................
Eight enemy drones spying near Mariupol| Ukrinform
KYIV, December 26 /Ukrinform/. Drones were noted near Mariupol, spying from the air.

ATO Spokesman Leonid Mariukhin informed.

In particular, enemy drones were noted in the area of Charmalyk, Mykolayivka, Novoselivka and Talakivka.


................................................................................................................................................................................................
Militants shell ATO positions 16 times last night| Ukrinform

KYIV, December 26 /Ukrinform/. Militants last night shelled Ukrainian military 16 times with small arms, grenade launchers, mortars, armored vehicles and artillery, anti-terrorist operation spokesman Leonid Matiukhin reported.

Stanytsia Luhanska, Chornukhyne, Nikishyne and outskirts of Sokolnyky were fired at with small arms and grenade launchers.

The settlements of Maryinka, Slavne, Shumy, Mayorsk, Chornukhyne and Pisky came under mortar fire. In the area of Sokolnyky anti-terrorist operation forces were shelled with an armored infantry fighting vehicle.

Militants used artillery twice a night, shelling the localities of Stepne and Shumy.

................................................................................................................................................................................................


Occupiers continue regrouping armored vehicles in Donbas| Ukrinform

KYIV, December 26 /Ukrinform/. Russian-terrorist forces, against the backdrop of "peace talks," continue to fire at the positions of Ukrainian troops, although the number of attacks has significantly dropped.

According to the Information Resistance group, along with shelling occupiers continue to regroup their armored vehicles.

In particular, an armored column of four tanks and six armored combat vehicles moved towards the settlement of Triokhizbenka. Also in this area the enemy fired at the positions of Ukrainian troops with mortars.

The movement of arms and military equipment was recorded near the *Bakhmutka highway in Luhansk region*. A battery of 2S1 Gvozdika self-propelled howitzers was seen moving in the area. Howitzers changed positions several times in the past 24 hours, but they did not open fire.

Bakhmutka-Highway







LPR terrorists, Cossacks fighting for power in Antratsyt and Krasny Luch| Ukrinform

KYIV, December 26 /Ukrinform/. Russian "Cossacks" and terrorists from the self-proclaimed Luhansk People's Republic (LPR) are holding an armed struggle for power in Antratsyt and Krasny Luch in Ukraine's Luhansk region.

A press officer of the General Staff of the Ukrainian Armed Forces, Oleksiy Mazepa, said this at the Ukrainian Crisis Media Center on Friday, an Ukrinform correspondent reported.

"Clashes between militants are continuing. Cases of an armed struggle for power between militants of the 'Great Don Army' and LPR terrorists are recorded in the settlements of Antratsyt and Krasny Luch," Mazepa said.

He added that Russian servicemen stationed in this area were not intervening in these clashes.


----------



## Superboy

BBC News - Ukraine crisis: Key peace talks in Minsk called off


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> BBC News - Ukraine crisis: Key peace talks in Minsk called off



According to Belarus official agency
Contact group on Ukraine will not meet in Minsk on 26 December | Politics | Headlines
MINSK, 26 December (BelTA) – The meeting of the contact group on Ukraine that was supposed to take place in Minsk on 26 December, has been cancelled, Spokesman for the Belarusian Foreign Ministry Dmitry Mironchik told BelTA.

“The contact group on Ukraine will not meet in Minsk today,” Dmitry Mironchik said.



Both sides have put points for the next talks.

*There are four items on the agenda: the special status of the Donbass region, the withdrawal of heavy weapons, exchange of prisoners of war and the delivery of humanitarian aid.*

DPR Nationalizes Ukrainian State-Owned Enterprises: Leader / Sputnik International
*Former Ukrainian state-owned enterprises are "already de facto nationalized," leader of the self-proclaimed Donetsk People's Republic Alexander Zakharchenko said. Where Ukraine is a partial owner, DPR will have control only over those shares, according to him.*

Kiev to Pull Back Heavy Arms in 48 Hours After Complete Ceasefire: Official / Sputnik International
General Staff: Withdrawal of artillery possible after two days of ceasefire| Ukrinform
*The withdrawal of artillery systems with a caliber of 100 mm and above to the lines fixed in the Minsk memorandum is possible only if militants observe a real ceasefire for two days.*

POW exchange in south-east Ukraine possible no earlier than Dec 27 - Ukrainian Defense Ministry
Donetsk, Kiev to Swap Prisoners Friday: Donetsk Official / Sputnik International
DONETSK, December 26 (Sputnik) – The self-proclaimed Donetsk People’s Republic (DPR) plans to swap prisoners with Kiev later on Friday, DPR ombudsman Darya Morozova told RIA Novosti.
“Today we will swap 225 our prisoners for 150 Ukrainian [prisoners],” Morozova said without elaborating on the details of the exchange.


Another Russian Aid Convoy to Set Off for East Ukraine in Early January / Sputnik International
OSCE vows to help deliver Ukrainian humanitarian aid to Donbas| Ukrinform

So its like the talks will be held again within a week or 10 days.



Superboy said:


> If Tatars in Crimea don't want to be Russian citizens fine, they can go to the US.



Why they should go to United States like earlier they were deported to Uzbek SSR ? Cant they live in their land ?



vostok said:


> No one recognizes this sect. No real church in the world. And especially not the Ecumenical Patriarch.
> *Autocephalous Orthodox churches[edit]*
> Ranked in order of seniority, with the year of independence (autocephaly) given in the parenthesis.[1][2]
> 
> *Four Ancient Patriarchates[edit]*
> 
> Ecumenical Patriarchate of Constantinople
> Greek Orthodox Church of Alexandria
> Greek Orthodox Church of Antioch
> Greek Orthodox Church of Jerusalem
> *Junior Patriarchates[edit]*
> 
> Russian Orthodox Church (1448, recognized in 1589)
> Georgian Orthodox and Apostolic Church (486)
> Bulgarian Orthodox Church (870)
> Serbian Orthodox Church (1219)
> Romanian Orthodox Church (1872, recognized in 1885)
> *Autocephalous Archbishoprics[edit]*
> 
> Church of Cyprus (431, recognized in 478)
> Church of Greece (1833, recognized in 1850)
> Albanian Orthodox Church (1922, recognized in 1937)
> Polish Orthodox Church (1924)
> Czech and Slovak Orthodox Church (1951,1988)
> Orthodox Church in America (1970, autocephaly not universally recognised[3])
> The four ancient patriarchates are most senior, followed by the five junior patriarchates. Autocephalous archbishoprics follow the patriarchates in seniority, with the Church of Cyprus being the only ancient one (AD 431). In the diptychs of the Russian Orthodox Church and some of its daughter churches (e.g., the Orthodox Church in America), the ranking of four of the patriarchal churches is different. Following the Russian Church in rank is Georgian, followed by Serbian, Romanian, and then Bulgarian Church. The ranking of the archbishoprics is the same.
> 
> *Autonomous Orthodox churches[edit]*
> under the Ecumenical Patriarchate of Constantinople
> 
> Finnish Orthodox Church
> Estonian Apostolic Orthodox Church* (autonomy recognized by the Ecumenical Patriarchate but not by the Russian Orthodox Church)
> Archdiocese of Russian Orthodox Churches in Western Europe*
> under the Greek Orthodox Church of Antioch
> 
> Antiochian Orthodox Christian Archdiocese of North America
> under the Greek Orthodox Church of Jerusalem
> 
> Orthodox Church of Mount Sinai
> under the Russian Orthodox Church
> 
> Belarusian Orthodox Church
> Latvian Orthodox Church
> Ukrainian Orthodox Church* (autonomy recognized by the Russian Orthodox Church but not by the Ecumenical Patriarchate)
> Moldovan Orthodox Church
> Japanese Orthodox Church* (autonomy recognized by the Russian Orthodox Church but not by the Ecumenical Patriarchate)
> Chinese Orthodox Church* (virtually non-existent, autonomy recognized by the Russian Orthodox Church but not by the Ecumenical Patriarchate)
> Russian Orthodox Church Outside Russia*
> under the Serbian Orthodox Church
> 
> Orthodox Ohrid Archbishopric
> under the Romanian Orthodox Church
> 
> Metropolitan Church of Bessarabia
> Romanian Orthodox Archdiocese in the Americas
> *_Autonomy not universally recognised._
> 
> *The Orthodox churches without autonomy[edit]*
> under the Ecumenical Patriarchate of Constantinople
> 
> Greek Orthodox Archdiocese of Italy
> Exarchate of the Philippines
> American Carpatho-Russian Orthodox Diocese
> Ukrainian Orthodox Church of Canada
> Ukrainian Orthodox Church of the USA
> *Churches in resistance[edit]*
> Due to what these churches perceive as the errors of modernism and ecumenism in mainstream Orthodoxy, they refrain from concelebration of the Divine Liturgy with them while maintaining that they remain fully within the canonical boundaries of the Church: i.e., professing Orthodox belief, retaining legitimate episcopal succession, and existing in communities with historical continuity. With the exception of the Orthodox Church of Greece (Holy Synod in Resistance), they will commune the faithful from all the canonical jurisdictions and are recognized by and in communion with the Russian Orthodox Church Outside Russia.
> 
> Due in part to the re-establishment of official ties between the Russian Orthodox Church Outside Russia and the Moscow Patriarchate, the Orthodox Church of Greece (Holy Synod in Resistance) has broken ecclesial communion with ROCOR, but the converse has not happened. Where the Old Calendar Romanian and Bulgarian churches stand on the matter is as yet unclear.
> 
> 
> Old Calendar Bulgarian Orthodox Church
> Orthodox Church of Greece (Holy Synod in Resistance)
> Old Calendar Romanian Orthodox Church
> *Churches that have voluntarily "walled themselves off"[edit]*
> These Churches do not practice Communion with any other Orthodox jurisdictions nor do they tend to recognize each other. Yet, like the "Churches in Resistance" above they remain fully within the canonical boundaries of the Church: i.e., professing Orthodox belief, retaining what they believe to be legitimate episcopal succession, and existing in communities with historical continuity. Nevertheless, their relationship with all other Orthodox Churches remains unclear, as 'Orthodox' Churches normally recognize and are recognized by others.
> 
> 
> Old Believers
> Church of the Genuine Orthodox Christians of Greece
> Russian True Orthodox Church
> Russian Orthodox Church in America
> Ukrainian Autocephalous Orthodox Church
> Autonomous Ukrainian Orthodox Church in America
> Belarusian Autocephalous Orthodox Church
> *Churches that are unrecognized[edit]*
> The following Churches recognize all other mainstream Orthodox Churches, but are not recognized by any of them due to various disputes:
> 
> 
> Ukrainian Orthodox Church – Kiev Patriarchate
> Macedonian Orthodox Church
> Orthodox Church organization - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




Patriarch Filaret, the head of the Kyiv Patriarchate, in his residence on Sept.26 in Kyiv. (Anastasia Vlasova)





Filaret has been at the epicenter of Ukrainian church politics since 1966, when he became the metropolitan of Kyiv as part of the Russian Orthodox Church. *He fell out with the Moscow Patriarchate in 1992 and became the patriarch of Kyiv and all Ukraine in 1995.*

The Kyiv Patriarchate, which has 2,781 parishes, split from the Moscow Patriarchate’s Ukrainian Orthodox Church, which has 11,358 parishes, in 1992, after Moscow refused to recognize the Ukrainian church’s independence.

He cited the historic examples of Greece, Romania, Bulgaria and Serbia, saying that their independence from the Ottoman Empire gave them a right to have autocephalous churches.

Moscow Patriarchate’s Ukrainian branch is against unification into a single independent church and wants the Kyiv Patriarchate to merge with the Moscow Patriarchate instead, Filaret said.

“Moscow doesn’t want this unification and is doing everything possible to make sure it doesn’t happen,” he added.

Filaret said *nothing had changed in the position of the Moscow Patriarchate’s Ukrainian branch regarding unification since Metropolitan Onufry*, seen by many as pro-Russian, became its head in August.

“We don’t see any patriotic feelings in him,” Filaret said, adding that* Onufry had been against an association deal with the European Union and refused to aid the Ukrainian army.*

Another major participant of these talks is the Ecumenical Patriarchate of Constantinople. *Filaret said that in 1992 he met with Bartholomew, the patriarch of Constantinople*, *who said the Ukrainian church had a right to autocephaly*. But Bartholomew said the* two major Ukrainian Orthodox churches should first unite before their independence is recognized, Filaret added.*

*“The Kyiv Patriarchate supports the people and the Ukrainian army*, and the Moscow Patriarchate can’t do this because it is dependent on Moscow,” he said. “That is why the people are angry about this and are transferring their allegiance to the Kyiv Patriarchate.”


*................................................................................................................................................................................................
*
Here its more about the Church supporting state and if i remember Patriarch Kirill of Moscow and All Russia said in 2009 that Russia needs Nuclear Weapons and here its like Kyiv Patriarch Filaret is talking about Ukrainian Church supports Ukranian army and its people .

Russia needs nuclear weapons - Patriarch Kirill / Sputnik International

Speaking in the Volga Region town of Sarov, Patriarch Kirill of Moscow and All Russia said that while the Church was in favor of "a world without weapons,"* Russia required nuclear arms to ensure that it was able to "remain a sovereign state."*

*

*



Hindustani78 said:


> Both are administrative centers but seperatists is not under control of the whole province. majority of province in under control of Ukranian military if we check the map. here you are talking about Donet basin .
> 24 December 2014
> government-controlled Mariupol (113km south of *Donetsk*).
> government-controlled Volnovakha (47km south-west of Donetsk)
> government-controlled Debaltseve (55km North East of *Donetsk*) at the JCCC Headquarters (HQ)
> government-controlled Druzhkivka (70km north of Donetsk)
> government-controlled Artemove (40km North of Donetsk),
> government-controlled Starobilsk (90km north of Luhansk)
> outskirts of Vrubivka (74km north-ewast of Luhansk), Ukrainian soldiers stopped the SMM at a checkpoint.
> 
> oint Centre for Control and Co-ordination (JCCC)
> 
> 
> *high numbers of dumper trucks transporting coal from the Luhansk region to the Russian Federation*.



OSCE observers say coal is being taken from Ukraine into Russia - watch on - uatoday.tv

Dec. 26, 2014

The Organization for Security and Co-operation in Europe observer mission in Ukraine says that a ‘high number' of trucks have been seen carrying coal from insurgent-held parts of Luhansk into Russia. The OSCE also said that over 700 soldiers have crossed the Ukraine-Russia border since the 17th of December.

This comes on the heels of Ukraine stopping production in over 66 coal mines in the insurgent-held east according to the European coal association, Euracoal.


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> Why they should go to United States like earlier they were deported to Uzbek SSR ? Cant they live in their land ?




Only if they accept Russian citizenship and don't cause trouble in Crimea.  Crimean Tatar is already an official language in Crimea which it wasn't under Ukrainian rule. They should be grateful.


----------



## vostok

Hindustani78 said:


> According to Belarus official agency
> Contact group on Ukraine will not meet in Minsk on 26 December | Politics | Headlines
> MINSK, 26 December (BelTA) – The meeting of the contact group on Ukraine that was supposed to take place in Minsk on 26 December, has been cancelled, Spokesman for the Belarusian Foreign Ministry Dmitry Mironchik told BelTA.
> 
> “The contact group on Ukraine will not meet in Minsk today,” Dmitry Mironchik said.
> 
> 
> 
> Both sides have put points for the next talks.
> 
> *There are four items on the agenda: the special status of the Donbass region, the withdrawal of heavy weapons, exchange of prisoners of war and the delivery of humanitarian aid.*
> 
> DPR Nationalizes Ukrainian State-Owned Enterprises: Leader / Sputnik International
> *Former Ukrainian state-owned enterprises are "already de facto nationalized," leader of the self-proclaimed Donetsk People's Republic Alexander Zakharchenko said. Where Ukraine is a partial owner, DPR will have control only over those shares, according to him.*
> 
> Kiev to Pull Back Heavy Arms in 48 Hours After Complete Ceasefire: Official / Sputnik International
> General Staff: Withdrawal of artillery possible after two days of ceasefire| Ukrinform
> *The withdrawal of artillery systems with a caliber of 100 mm and above to the lines fixed in the Minsk memorandum is possible only if militants observe a real ceasefire for two days.*
> 
> POW exchange in south-east Ukraine possible no earlier than Dec 27 - Ukrainian Defense Ministry
> Donetsk, Kiev to Swap Prisoners Friday: Donetsk Official / Sputnik International
> DONETSK, December 26 (Sputnik) – The self-proclaimed Donetsk People’s Republic (DPR) plans to swap prisoners with Kiev later on Friday, DPR ombudsman Darya Morozova told RIA Novosti.
> “Today we will swap 225 our prisoners for 150 Ukrainian [prisoners],” Morozova said without elaborating on the details of the exchange.
> 
> 
> Another Russian Aid Convoy to Set Off for East Ukraine in Early January / Sputnik International
> OSCE vows to help deliver Ukrainian humanitarian aid to Donbas| Ukrinform
> 
> So its like the talks will be held again within a week or 10 days.
> 
> 
> 
> Why they should go to United States like earlier they were deported to Uzbek SSR ? Cant they live in their land ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patriarch Filaret, the head of the Kyiv Patriarchate, in his residence on Sept.26 in Kyiv. (Anastasia Vlasova)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Filaret has been at the epicenter of Ukrainian church politics since 1966, when he became the metropolitan of Kyiv as part of the Russian Orthodox Church. *He fell out with the Moscow Patriarchate in 1992 and became the patriarch of Kyiv and all Ukraine in 1995.*
> 
> The Kyiv Patriarchate, which has 2,781 parishes, split from the Moscow Patriarchate’s Ukrainian Orthodox Church, which has 11,358 parishes, in 1992, after Moscow refused to recognize the Ukrainian church’s independence.
> 
> He cited the historic examples of Greece, Romania, Bulgaria and Serbia, saying that their independence from the Ottoman Empire gave them a right to have autocephalous churches.
> 
> Moscow Patriarchate’s Ukrainian branch is against unification into a single independent church and wants the Kyiv Patriarchate to merge with the Moscow Patriarchate instead, Filaret said.
> 
> “Moscow doesn’t want this unification and is doing everything possible to make sure it doesn’t happen,” he added.
> 
> Filaret said *nothing had changed in the position of the Moscow Patriarchate’s Ukrainian branch regarding unification since Metropolitan Onufry*, seen by many as pro-Russian, became its head in August.
> 
> “We don’t see any patriotic feelings in him,” Filaret said, adding that* Onufry had been against an association deal with the European Union and refused to aid the Ukrainian army.*
> 
> Another major participant of these talks is the Ecumenical Patriarchate of Constantinople. *Filaret said that in 1992 he met with Bartholomew, the patriarch of Constantinople*, *who said the Ukrainian church had a right to autocephaly*. But Bartholomew said the* two major Ukrainian Orthodox churches should first unite before their independence is recognized, Filaret added.*
> 
> *“The Kyiv Patriarchate supports the people and the Ukrainian army*, and the Moscow Patriarchate can’t do this because it is dependent on Moscow,” he said. “That is why the people are angry about this and are transferring their allegiance to the Kyiv Patriarchate.”
> 
> 
> *................................................................................................................................................................................................
> *
> Here its more about the Church supporting state and if i remember Patriarch Kirill of Moscow and All Russia said in 2009 that Russia needs Nuclear Weapons and here its like Kyiv Patriarch Filaret is talking about Ukrainian Church supports Ukranian army and its people .
> 
> Russia needs nuclear weapons - Patriarch Kirill / Sputnik International
> 
> Speaking in the Volga Region town of Sarov, Patriarch Kirill of Moscow and All Russia said that while the Church was in favor of "a world without weapons,"* Russia required nuclear arms to ensure that it was able to "remain a sovereign state."*
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> OSCE observers say coal is being taken from Ukraine into Russia - watch on - uatoday.tv
> 
> Dec. 26, 2014
> 
> The Organization for Security and Co-operation in Europe observer mission in Ukraine says that a ‘high number' of trucks have been seen carrying coal from insurgent-held parts of Luhansk into Russia. The OSCE also said that over 700 soldiers have crossed the Ukraine-Russia border since the 17th of December.
> 
> This comes on the heels of Ukraine stopping production in over 66 coal mines in the insurgent-held east according to the European coal association, Euracoal.


He is not partriarh, he is a dangerous heretic and an impostor. He denies his followers grace of Christ, deceiving them that he isa priest. And he is not a priest, because he was long ago excommunicated.
Again - list of true and false Ortodox Churches.
True Orthodox Churches:
*Four Ancient Patriarchates[edit]*

Ecumenical Patriarchate of Constantinople
Greek Orthodox Church of Alexandria
Greek Orthodox Church of Antioch
Greek Orthodox Church of Jerusalem
*Junior Patriarchates[edit]*

Russian Orthodox Church (1448, recognized in 1589)
Georgian Orthodox and Apostolic Church (486)
Bulgarian Orthodox Church (870)
Serbian Orthodox Church (1219)
Romanian Orthodox Church (1872, recognized in 1885)
*Autocephalous Archbishoprics[edit]*

Church of Cyprus (431, recognized in 478)
Church of Greece (1833, recognized in 1850)
Albanian Orthodox Church (1922, recognized in 1937)
Polish Orthodox Church (1924)
Czech and Slovak Orthodox Church (1951,1988)
Orthodox Church in America (1970, autocephaly not universally recognised[3])
False churches:
*Churches that are unrecognized[edit]*
The following Churches recognize all other mainstream Orthodox Churches, but are not recognized by any of them due to various disputes:


Ukrainian Orthodox Church – Kiev Patriarchate
Macedonian Orthodox Church
Orthodox Church organization - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Meanwhile in Donetsk - free people preparing to New Year and Christmas.


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> Only if they accept Russian citizenship and don't cause trouble in Crimea.  Crimean Tatar is already an official language in Crimea which it wasn't under Ukrainian rule. They should be grateful.



But when you said about sending them to United States its like again repeating of Uzbek SSR deportation.


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> But when you said about sending them to United States its like again repeating of Uzbek SSR deportation.




They are free to go where they wish to go.


----------



## Hindustani78

vostok said:


> He is not partriarh, he is a dangerous heretic and an impostor. He denies his followers grace of Christ, deceiving them that he isa priest. And he is not a priest, because he was long ago excommunicated.



But I have read that he is accepted as patriarch of Kyiv and all Rus-Ukraine by the majority of Ukrainians. And he has even condemned the events which took place in Crimea and have said strong words against President Putin.

Filaret said that Constantinople Patriarch Bartholomew I, who has repeatedly declared his readiness to help Ukraine's three Orthodox churches to unite, is now being pressured by Moscow. "We do not know whether he [Bartholomew I] will withstand this pressure or agree to autonomy of the Ukrainian Church," Filaret noted. According to Filaret, establishing two autonomous Orthodox churches in Ukraine would be tantamount to the situation in which the country "does not have its own national church that defends the interests of the state." And he added: "This would be a prelude to a division of Ukraine itself."

The choice of Filaret and the overwhelming majority of Ukrainians was not accidental. But it turned out to be much more difficult for him, because he had something to lose. As the Metropolitan of Kyiv and Galicia and the Exarch of Ukraine, Filaret was nominally the second most influential figure in the Russian Orthodox Church (ROC) after the Patriarch of Moscow. By taking this resolute step, he burned the bridges behind him. He unequivocally adopted a position to support Ukraine’s sovereignty and seek independence for a local Ukrainian church.



Superboy said:


> They are free to go where they wish to go.



Is this the stand of Russian Federation or Russian Federation is working to give resident permits to all the citizens of Crimea ?

*April 08 2014*
“All those who arrived (in Crimea) are in the legal field. Russian nationals will be registered at the place of their residence or stay… and foreigners will be subject to migration registration,” the FMS passport department’s head Fyodor Karpovets told a news conference at the CrimeaInform news agency.

“All problems of Crimean residents who permanently live here or have lived here in the recent years will be settled,” Karpovets said. “There is no need to make an unsolvable problem out of that now.”

He recalled that the transitional period for *Crimeans to receive Russian citizenship has been set and will last until January 1, 2015.*

“All issues that will emerge during that transitional period will be settled. Even if we have to submit some proposals to adjust legislation,” the official said, adding that those who wanted could ask their questions to FMS bodies.

Ukrainian nationals who do not want to receive Russian citizenship may permanently live in Crimea, a former Ukrainian region that recently joined Russia, if they have a residence permit, a senior official at Russia’s Federal Migration Service said.

“*We cannot divide people by nationality or citizenship*. If a person is allowed to live on Russia’s territory with a residence permit, he may live here permanently by extending [the permit’s validity] and undergoing relevant procedures,” the FMS passport department’s head Fyodor Karpovets told a news conference at the CrimeaInform news agency.

“The overall waiting period totals a year, and then the applicant receives a residence permit while retaining his status of a foreign national and an opportunity to get Russian citizenship at any moment,” the official said.
TASS: Russia - Foreigners may enter Crimea unhindered - Russian Migration Service


----------



## vostok

Hindustani78 said:


> But I have read that he is accepted as patriarch of Kyiv and all Rus-Ukraine by the majority of Ukrainians. And he has even condemned the events which took place in Crimea and have said strong words against President Putin.
> 
> Filaret said that Constantinople Patriarch Bartholomew I, who has repeatedly declared his readiness to help Ukraine's three Orthodox churches to unite, is now being pressured by Moscow. "We do not know whether he [Bartholomew I] will withstand this pressure or agree to autonomy of the Ukrainian Church," Filaret noted. According to Filaret, establishing two autonomous Orthodox churches in Ukraine would be tantamount to the situation in which the country "does not have its own national church that defends the interests of the state." And he added: "This would be a prelude to a division of Ukraine itself."
> 
> The choice of Filaret and the overwhelming majority of Ukrainians was not accidental. But it turned out to be much more difficult for him, because he had something to lose. As the Metropolitan of Kyiv and Galicia and the Exarch of Ukraine, Filaret was nominally the second most influential figure in the Russian Orthodox Church (ROC) after the Patriarch of Moscow. By taking this resolute step, he burned the bridges behind him. He unequivocally adopted a position to support Ukraine’s sovereignty and seek independence for a local Ukrainian church.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the stand of Russian Federation or Russian Federation is working to give resident permits to all the citizens of Crimea ?
> 
> *April 08 2014*
> “All those who arrived (in Crimea) are in the legal field. Russian nationals will be registered at the place of their residence or stay… and foreigners will be subject to migration registration,” the FMS passport department’s head Fyodor Karpovets told a news conference at the CrimeaInform news agency.
> 
> “All problems of Crimean residents who permanently live here or have lived here in the recent years will be settled,” Karpovets said. “There is no need to make an unsolvable problem out of that now.”
> 
> He recalled that the transitional period for *Crimeans to receive Russian citizenship has been set and will last until January 1, 2015.*
> 
> “All issues that will emerge during that transitional period will be settled. Even if we have to submit some proposals to adjust legislation,” the official said, adding that those who wanted could ask their questions to FMS bodies.
> 
> Ukrainian nationals who do not want to receive Russian citizenship may permanently live in Crimea, a former Ukrainian region that recently joined Russia, if they have a residence permit, a senior official at Russia’s Federal Migration Service said.
> 
> “*We cannot divide people by nationality or citizenship*. If a person is allowed to live on Russia’s territory with a residence permit, he may live here permanently by extending [the permit’s validity] and undergoing relevant procedures,” the FMS passport department’s head Fyodor Karpovets told a news conference at the CrimeaInform news agency.
> 
> “The overall waiting period totals a year, and then the applicant receives a residence permit while retaining his status of a foreign national and an opportunity to get Russian citizenship at any moment,” the official said.
> TASS: Russia - Foreigners may enter Crimea unhindered - Russian Migration Service


False Patriarch met with some religious leaders, but that does not mean that his sect was recognized as true church, and he as the patriarch. On duty, the Ecumenical Patriarch has to communicate with many people - and with heretics, and Catholics and sectarians and others.
False patriarch managed to entice some of the flock. However, over 60% of the faithful still go to real, the canonical Orthodox Church. False patriarch plays on the national feelings, many of his followers do not even know that the false Patriarch excommunicated, he has no right to preach and carry religious services.


----------



## vostok

Another fight in junta parliament. As they say :"Ukraine is Europe". But they behave worse than the African natives.


----------



## Hindustani78

vostok said:


> False Patriarch met with some religious leaders, but that does not mean that his sect was recognized as true church, and he as the patriarch. On duty, the Ecumenical Patriarch has to communicate with many people - and with heretics, and Catholics and sectarians and others.
> False patriarch managed to entice some of the flock. However, over 60% of the faithful still go to real, the canonical Orthodox Church. False patriarch plays on the national feelings, many of his followers do not even know that the false Patriarch excommunicated, he has no right to preach and carry religious services.



In 2008 , Ecumenical Patriarch Bartholomew I of Constantinople came to Kyiv said that he had come to Ukraine to pray for the establishment of a Single Ukrainian Church but before *Patriarch Filaret , *Patriarch Volodymyr (Romaniuk) 
was the Patriarch of Kyiv and all Rus till 1995. Here its like Church and the Nationalism and on this base only there are different Orthodox Churches like Armenian, Greek, Russian, Coptic, Syrian, Ethiopian .


----------



## vostok

Hindustani78 said:


> In 2008 , Ecumenical Patriarch Bartholomew I of Constantinople came to Kyiv said that he had come to Ukraine to pray for the establishment of a Single Ukrainian Church but before *Patriarch Filaret , *Patriarch Volodymyr (Romaniuk)
> was the Patriarch of Kyiv and all Rus till 1995. Here its like Church and the Nationalism and on this base only there are different Orthodox Churches like Armenian, Greek, Russian, Coptic, Syrian, Ethiopian .


Such a hard work has Ecumenical Patriarch. He has to meet with the heretics and schismatics. So called "Patriarch of Kiev" is actually not even a priest, since he was excommunicated.
None of sectarian does not call himself a sectarian. But "Kiev Patriarchate" - it's just a sect. However Filaret can repent and then he, probably, will return ecclesiastical office and right to carry rituals in the real church. Once upon a time he was a real priest and Metropolitan of Kiev.
He was anathematized. He is not Christian even.


----------



## Hindustani78

vostok said:


> Such a hard work has Ecumenical Patriarch. He has to meet with the heretics and schismatics. So called "Patriarch of Kiev" is actually not even a priest, since he was excommunicated.
> None of sectarian does not call himself a sectarian. But "Kiev Patriarchate" - it's just a sect. However Filaret can repent and then he, probably, will return ecclesiastical office and right to carry rituals in the real church. Once upon a time he was a real priest and Metropolitan of Kiev.
> He was anathematized. He is not Christian even.



Ecumenical Patriarchate of Constantinople is the Greek Orthodox Patriarchate" and one out of the 14 churches within the communion of Orthodox Christianity. 

In 1990 at the age of 92 Patriarch Mstyslav was elected _in absentia_ as the first Patriarch of Kyiv and all Ukraine of the UAOC. He was enthroned as Patriarch Mstyslav I, on November 6, 1990 in St. Sophia Cathedral in Kyiv.

In June 1992, a unification Sobor was held which united the UAOC with one part of the Ukrainian Orthodox Church (Moscow Patriarchate), then led by Metropolitan Filaret (Denysenko). Patriarch Mstyslav personally signed and affixed his seal to the merger documents, which formed the Ukrainian Orthodox Church of the Kyivan Patriarchate under his leadership

After his death, the UOC-KP elected *Volodomyr (Romaniuk) as Patriarch*, while a portion of the UAOC which had broken from the UAOC after the 1992 union elected Patriarch Dymytriy (Yarema) as a head of a newly formed UAOC.

Here only 2 Ukrainian churches were established in* 1992–1993 (Ukrainian Orthodox Church of the Kyivan Patriarchate)* UOC-KP elected *Volodomyr (Romaniuk) as Patriarch* and after the death of Patriarch Volodomyr (Romaniuk) this Church is succeeded by Succeeded by Patriarch Filaret .

and the other Church *1990–1993* *(Ukrainian Autocephalous Orthodox Church) *elected Patriarch Dymtriy ( Yarema) and after the death of Patriarch Dymtriy ( Yarema) that Church become even Metropolitan of Kyiv & all Ukraine and this Church is now succeeded by *Valeriy Andriyovich Kudriakov*

This was the most important event in Christianity 

*11/30/14: Joint Declaration signed by Ecumenical Patriarch Bartholomew and Pope Francis*

*



*
*



*


----------



## vostok

Hindustani78 said:


> Ecumenical Patriarchate of Constantinople is the Greek Orthodox Patriarchate" and one out of the 14 churches within the communion of Orthodox Christianity.
> 
> In 1990 at the age of 92 Patriarch Mstyslav was elected _in absentia_ as the first Patriarch of Kyiv and all Ukraine of the UAOC. He was enthroned as Patriarch Mstyslav I, on November 6, 1990 in St. Sophia Cathedral in Kyiv.
> 
> In June 1992, a unification Sobor was held which united the UAOC with one part of the Ukrainian Orthodox Church (Moscow Patriarchate), then led by Metropolitan Filaret (Denysenko). Patriarch Mstyslav personally signed and affixed his seal to the merger documents, which formed the Ukrainian Orthodox Church of the Kyivan Patriarchate under his leadership
> 
> After his death, the UOC-KP elected *Volodomyr (Romaniuk) as Patriarch*, while a portion of the UAOC which had broken from the UAOC after the 1992 union elected Patriarch Dymytriy (Yarema) as a head of a newly formed UAOC.
> 
> Here only 2 Ukrainian churches were established in* 1992–1993 (Ukrainian Orthodox Church of the Kyivan Patriarchate)* UOC-KP elected *Volodomyr (Romaniuk) as Patriarch* and after the death of Patriarch Volodomyr (Romaniuk) this Church is succeeded by Succeeded by Patriarch Filaret .
> 
> and the other Church *1990–1993* *(Ukrainian Autocephalous Orthodox Church) *elected Patriarch Dymtriy ( Yarema) and after the death of Patriarch Dymtriy ( Yarema) that Church become even Metropolitan of Kyiv & all Ukraine and this Church is now succeeded by *Valeriy Andriyovich Kudriakov*
> 
> This was the most important event in Christianity
> 
> *11/30/14: Joint Declaration signed by Ecumenical Patriarch Bartholomew and Pope Francis*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


You can call him whatever you like. But in the face of Orthodox Christians he is - just anathemized former priest, fallen into heresy and schism. He is not a priest from the canonical point of view. They Anathematized him in 1997. And he can meet with anyone in this Universe - it will not make his sect canonical church.
You can consult the list of these Orthodox churches. There is no no "Kiev Patriarchate". Look again.
Here it is. Real Orthodox Churches.
*Autocephalous Orthodox churches[edit]*
Ranked in order of seniority, with the year of independence (autocephaly) given in the parenthesis.[1][2]

*Four Ancient Patriarchates[edit]*

Ecumenical Patriarchate of Constantinople
Greek Orthodox Church of Alexandria
Greek Orthodox Church of Antioch
Greek Orthodox Church of Jerusalem
*Junior Patriarchates[edit]*

Russian Orthodox Church (1448, recognized in 1589)
Georgian Orthodox and Apostolic Church (486)
Bulgarian Orthodox Church (870)
Serbian Orthodox Church (1219)
Romanian Orthodox Church (1872, recognized in 1885)
*Autocephalous Archbishoprics[edit]*

Church of Cyprus (431, recognized in 478)
Church of Greece (1833, recognized in 1850)
Albanian Orthodox Church (1922, recognized in 1937)
Polish Orthodox Church (1924)
Czech and Slovak Orthodox Church (1951,1988)
Orthodox Church in America (1970, autocephaly not universally recognised[3])
And here is false ones
*Churches that are unrecognized[edit]*
The following Churches recognize all other mainstream Orthodox Churches, but are not recognized by any of them due to various disputes:


Ukrainian Orthodox Church – Kiev Patriarchate
Macedonian Orthodox Church
And here is about anathema of Filaret 
February 21, 1997 at the Hierarchical Council of the Russian Orthodox Church [18] in the Danilov Monastery in Moscow was excommunicated and anathematized
21 февраля1997 года на Архиерейском Соборе Русской Православной Церкви[18] в Свято-Даниловом монастыре в Москве был отлучён от Церкви и предан анафеме
https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Филарет_(Денисенко)
So this man is not even Christian, not to mention to be priest or "patriarch".


----------



## Hasbara Buster

Hindustani78 said:


> I don't think that Ukraine wants that. Ukraine will try to get back Donbas and even Crimea.




Not even NATO countries combined could ever dream of getting back Crimea, let alone tiny Ukraine. It's of crucial strategic importance for Russia. No chance whatsoever for Ukraine.


----------



## Hindustani78

vostok said:


> You can call him whatever you like. But in the face of Orthodox Christians he is - just anathemized former priest, fallen into heresy and schism. He is not a priest from the canonical point of view. They Anathematized him in 1997. And he can meet with anyone in this Universe - it will not make his sect canonical church..



Its majority of Ukrainians who call him Patriarch of Kyiv and all Rus. You cant say that he is no Priest , how strange it is that he was a priest when he was Metropolitan of Kyiv Under Moscow Patriarchate and now you don't consider him one. Cant you see real politics from your part ?



Hasbara Buster said:


> Not even NATO countries combined could ever dream of getting back Crimea, let alone tiny Ukraine. It's of crucial strategic importance for Russia. No chance whatsoever for Ukraine.



Its important for Russian Federation because of Sevastopol port from where Russian Federation can access Mediterranean sea but that place is even important for Ukraine.







Russia working on recognition of Donbas diplomas : UNIAN news

26.12.2014 | 14:47

*The Russian Ministry of Education and Science intends to recognize diplomas and certificates of graduate schools and universities in the Donbas, Russian Minister of Education and Science Dmitriy Livanov said in an interview with the Russian newspaper Izvestia on Thursday, according to Ukrainian television’s 112 Ukraine channel. *

"We think that the south-eastern regions of Ukraine are inhabited by people who are closely associated with Russia by cultural and blood ties, and it is very important for them to have full rights and opportunities in education," he said.

"For today, these people are in a very difficult situation, because the buildings of educational establishments have been partially destroyed," Livanov said.

"According to this, we believe that our task along with the colleagues in the government is to do everything possible so that the children and young people who live in this area receive a full education, and have the opportunity to continue it. In particular, it is important that the school graduates could continue their education in Russian universities," he said.

"At the moment, the ministry collects data analysis on the number of schoolchildren, teachers, professors, students, on the condition of the educational establishments and on their need for educational materials," Livanov added.

................................................................................................................................................................................................

One Ukrainian soldier killed, one injured in conflict zone in last day : UNIAN news
26.12.2014

*One Ukrainian soldier has been killed and another one injured in the Donbas conflict zone in the last 24 hours, National Security and Defense Council spokesman Andriy Lysenko said at a briefing in Kyiv on Friday. *


BBC News - Ukraine and rebels trade prisoners in Donetsk
26 December 2014

Three soldiers freed in rebel-held Luhansk were collected by their mothers





Pro-Russian rebels in eastern Ukraine have exchanged scores of prisoners with the Ukrainian government near the rebel-held city of Donetsk.

The rebels were due to swap 150 soldiers for 225 people held by the government.

It appears that most of the captives were exchanged, with the remaining releases due to take place on Saturday.

Meanwhile, Ukraine froze vital bus and rail links with Crimea, its southern territory annexed by Russia in March.










"They only just told us that this would happen," freed Ukrainian soldier Artyom Syurik was quoted as saying by the Associated Press news agency.

"I am looking forward to seeing my parents and wife. They do not know I am coming."

Freed rebel fighter Denis Balbukov said: "I want to eat fried potatoes and talk to my relatives."

But he added: "I will go back to fighting. It was all right once we were moved to the detention centre, but to begin with, they really tormented and roughed us up."

The peace talks in Minsk broke up on Wednesday with no indication of when they would be resumed.

However, it is believed the two sides remain in contact via Skype.

In another development, three Ukrainian soldiers held by rebels in the Luhansk region of eastern Ukraine were released to their families on Friday.

No conditions were set for their release, according to the European Photopress Agency, which released pictures.


----------



## Hindustani78

TASS: Russia - Serious meetings needed to settle situation around Ukraine — Gorbachev
December 26, 21:05

“All of us, both politicians and society, are worried over what is going on in Ukraine," Mikhail Gorbachev said






“All of us, both politicians and society, are worried over what is going on in Ukraine. What has always been our inborn trait is that our government is supporting people who are in trouble, is receiving thousands of such people, regardless of our own troubles.”

When asked about possible development of the situation, Gorbachev said: “Serious meetings are needed, a serious conversation.” He reminded that he had already come out with an idea of a meeting between the United States and Russian leaders.

Russian President Vladimir Putin, in his words, has recently “voiced serious criticism of NATO and its expansion plans.” “I see the situation won’t improve. To a larger extent, I think, the president is right pointing to a special responsibility of the United States,” he noted.

*The former Soviet leader praised the role of Russia’s current president. “I think we, Russian citizens, must remember that he has saved Russian from collapse that was about to begin when many regions tended not to recognize our Constitution,”* Gorbachev said, referring to Putin’s early political career.



President Putin is having backing of the Ex Soviet Union President Mikhail Gorbachev.

World - TIME
DONETSK, Ukraine — Ukrainian authorities and pro-Russia rebels exchanged nearly 370 prisoners Friday, a major step toward easing hostilities in eastern Ukraine.

Ukraine handed over 222 prisoners and the rebels released 145 people, according to Russia’s state RIA Novosti news agency — the biggest one-time prisoners swap since the pro-Russian insurgency flared up in eastern Ukraine in April. Hundreds of others were released during previous months.

Ukrainian Navy holds exercises - Міністерство оборони України

*Friday, December 26,* ODESA OBLAST – Ukrainian Navy held complex exercises. Ukrainian servicemen overcame ferries, accomplished stabilization actions in an imaginary crisis region and defended the seashore.

Engineer units of naval aviation and aviation of the Ukrainian Air Force participated in exercises, too. They worked out coordination of actions of servicemen of the State Border Service and Ministry of Internal Affairs of Ukraine.

Coastal defense units passed over 5 kilometers, completed air reconnaissance etc.. In the defined region there were equipped temporary team sites, guard posts and ambushes.

The units of composite tactical group completed combat exercises against naval targets and ensured defense of seashore. A group of the Ukrainian ships provided isolation actions.


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> In Crimea, a power plant from the Soviet days has been restored and brought back online so no more need to import electricity from Ukraine.
> 
> TASS: Russia - One of two broken combined heat and power plants in Crimea relaunched to full capacity



Its due to the blocking of supplies of coal as well as insufficient volume of fuel as well as hydropower sources

Crimea hit by outages amid Ukraine power crisis | The Japan Times
Demchyshyn also said Ukraine is conserving more power after Russia stopped coal deliveries, adding that he was in talks regarding the import of both coal and electricity with his Russian counterpart.


TASS: Russia - Ukraine to reduce power supplies to Crimea in September
September 03 2014
Ukraine will not supply power to Crimea from 9 a.m. till 11 a.m. and from 7 p.m. till 11 p.m., full blackouts of residential districts and enterprises of Sevastopol are possible, Sevastopolenergo said.

*The cut offs are caused by insufficient volume of fuel at Ukrainian power plants and a lack of hydropower sources.*


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> Its due to the blocking of supplies of coal as well as insufficient volume of fuel as well as hydropower sources
> 
> Crimea hit by outages amid Ukraine power crisis | The Japan Times
> Demchyshyn also said Ukraine is conserving more power after Russia stopped coal deliveries, adding that he was in talks regarding the import of both coal and electricity with his Russian counterpart.
> 
> 
> TASS: Russia - Ukraine to reduce power supplies to Crimea in September
> September 03 2014
> Ukraine will not supply power to Crimea from 9 a.m. till 11 a.m. and from 7 p.m. till 11 p.m., full blackouts of residential districts and enterprises of Sevastopol are possible, Sevastopolenergo said.
> 
> *The cut offs are caused by insufficient volume of fuel at Ukrainian power plants and a lack of hydropower sources.*




No worries. Russia has half of the world's coal. 

I thought Crimea didn't have any power plants? 

List of power stations in Ukraine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> No worries. Russia has half of the world's coal.
> 
> I thought Crimea didn't have any power plants?
> 
> List of power stations in Ukraine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Crimea 80% of its electricity is generated in Ukraine via 220/330 kilowatt power lines across the Isthmus of Perekop and the Chongar Peninsula.

KrymTETs unites the Simferopol, Saki and Kamysh-Burunskaya (Kerch) combined heat and power (CHP) plants. “The Saki and Kamysh-Burunskaya plants are currently working at full capacity,”

Repair work at the Simferopol plant — one of Crimea’s largest — currently continues. Generation of electric power at it has been suspended. Startup operations after the repair are due to kick off this night.


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> Crimea 80% of its electricity is generated in Ukraine via 220/330 kilowatt power lines across the Isthmus of Perekop and the Chongar Peninsula.
> 
> KrymTETs unites the Simferopol, Saki and Kamysh-Burunskaya (Kerch) combined heat and power (CHP) plants. “The Saki and Kamysh-Burunskaya plants are currently working at full capacity,”
> 
> Repair work at the Simferopol plant — one of Crimea’s largest — currently continues. Generation of electric power at it has been suspended. Startup operations after the repair are due to kick off this night.




80% before annexation. By now probably down to only 10% or so and continues to drop.


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> 80% before annexation. By now probably down to only 10% or so and continues to drop.



Even now Crimea 80% electricity is generated in Ukraine

Ukraine Cuts Power, Train and Bus Services to Crimea - WSJ
The Ukrainian power company, Ukrintenergo, which supplies about 80% of Crimea’s electricity, has shut down service intermittently in recent months, saying that the peninsula was using more than its agreed-upon allotment.


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> Even now Crimea 80% electricity is generated in Ukraine
> 
> Ukraine Cuts Power, Train and Bus Services to Crimea - WSJ
> The Ukrainian power company, Ukrintenergo, which supplies about 80% of Crimea’s electricity, has shut down service intermittently in recent months, saying that the peninsula was using more than its agreed-upon allotment.




Crimea has its own power plants and coal from Russia, so no need to import electricity from Ukraine


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> Crimea has its own power plants and coal from Russia, so no need to import electricity from Ukraine



That is today news. The reason behind electricity disruption in Crimea coal supplies are being blocked and lack of hydropower sources and fuel in Ukraine.


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> That is today news. The reason behind electricity disruption in Crimea coal supplies are being blocked and lack of hydropower sources and fuel in Ukraine.




Russia has half the world's coal. Crimea can get coal from Russia. So no need coal from Ukraine


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> Russia has half the world's coal. Crimea can get coal from Russia. So no need coal from Ukraine



Electricity was disrupted because of coal supplies in Crimea

27 Nov 2014 reuters
Kiev, meanwhile, has declared a state of emergency in its electricity market due to a shortage of coal, rather than gas, after conflict in eastern Ukraine has cut off supplies.

"We have no energy reserves now, everything works on maximum and every technical problem can lead to sharp power cuts," said Andrey Favorov, managing director of energy investment company Energy Resources of Ukraine.

Ukraine was self-sufficient in coal, producing more than 60 million tonnes last year, but since June separatist fighting in the Donetsk and Luhansk regions has halted production from 66 coal mines, leaving only 60 running, European coal association Euracoal said.



thats why Ukraine turned to coal for other sources.

TASS: World - Fourth vessel with coal from South Africa reaches Ukraine

Poroshenko and Abbott discuss uranium, coal supplies from Australia (Video) : UNIAN news

Kazakhstan to supply Ekibastuz coal to Ukraine - Nazarbayev


----------



## Superboy

Russia says to supply coal, electricity to Ukraine| Reuters


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> Russia says to supply coal, electricity to Ukraine| Reuters



Just now i have even read on Itar Tass but agreement has not reached yet on this.

TASS: Russia - Russia ready to supply 500,000 tonnes of coal to Ukraine every month - vice-premier



Hindustani78 said:


> Both sides have put points for the next talks.
> 
> *There are four items on the agenda: the special status of the Donbass region, the withdrawal of heavy weapons, exchange of prisoners of war and the delivery of humanitarian aid.*
> 
> 
> 
> Kiev to Pull Back Heavy Arms in 48 Hours After Complete Ceasefire: Official / Sputnik International
> General Staff: Withdrawal of artillery possible after two days of ceasefire| Ukrinform
> *The withdrawal of artillery systems with a caliber of 100 mm and above to the lines fixed in the Minsk memorandum is possible only if militants observe a real ceasefire for two days.*
> 
> POW exchange in south-east Ukraine possible no earlier than Dec 27 - Ukrainian Defense Ministry
> Donetsk, Kiev to Swap Prisoners Friday: Donetsk Official / Sputnik International
> DONETSK, December 26 (Sputnik) – The self-proclaimed Donetsk People’s Republic (DPR) plans to swap prisoners with Kiev later on Friday, DPR ombudsman Darya Morozova told RIA Novosti.
> “Today we will swap 225 our prisoners for 150 Ukrainian [prisoners],” Morozova said without elaborating on the details of the exchange.



Russian tanks ready to move from Krasny Luch to Debaltseve| Ukrinform

KYIV, December 27 /Ukrinform/. In the town of Krasny Luch, Luhansk region, more than 100 Russian tanks are dislocated, including 30 of them are in the stage of readiness number one.

Head of the non-governmental organization Right Cause Dmytro Snehiriov told an Ukrinform correspondent, with reference to reconnaissance data of that non-governmental organization.

Now, “there are no signs of withdrawal of combat vehicles from positions,” he said in particular.

In the area of Zirka, on the territory of the motor transport enterprise, there are about 100 Russian tanks, and in the administrative building of this enterprise the barracks for Russian troops are located.

In addition, according to Snehiriov, near Znamianka "there are three dozen tanks, their motors are constantly warmed - every two hours, which means that the enemy is ready at any moment to stand in support of militants in the area of Debaltseve, Donetsk region."

...........................................................................................................................................................................................
Another three military and civilian released from captivity of militants| Ukrinform
*Another three military and civilian released from captivity of militants*
KYIV, December 27 /Ukrinform/. Three soldiers from the 80th airmobile brigade and one civilian freed from captivity of terrorists without an exchange.

This was announced by Adviser of the Deputy Defense Minister Vasyl Budyk on Facebook.

"We took four men without the exchange. Three of the 80th airmobile infantry brigade and one civilian. Yuriy Farasey, Yevhen Kozlovsky and Andriy Shevchuk spent 118 days in captivity," he wrote.

In addition to the three military, another civilian was released, "Kuralenia Oleksandr spent 103 days in captivity."

Earlier, near Donetsk, a prisoner exchange was held by the formula 146 Ukrainian military for 222 terrorists.


Poroshenko hails Ukraine 'warriors' freed by rebels - Yahoo News
















Petro Poroshenko (right) welcomes Ukrainian troops freed from captivity as they arrive at an airport near Kiev early on December 27, 2014





Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko welcoms Ukrainian troops freed from captivity after they arrived at an airport near Kiev early on December 27, 2014.


----------



## Superboy

Southern Ukraine: Blasts in Kherson, Odessa — RT News


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> Southern Ukraine: Blasts in Kherson, Odessa — RT News



Bomb explosion kills one in Odesa - watch on - uatoday.tv

An explosion overnight has left one person dead in Ukraine's port city of Odesa. A senior Ukrainian official stationed in Odesa, Volodymer Shablenko, has said that the cause of the incident was a homemade bomb which reportedly exploded in the hands of the culprit, whose identity remains unknown. The blast also knocked out several windows and balconies of a nearby shop and a residential building.

This is the latest in a series of suspected terrorist attacks in the Black Sea port. Early this month a blast rocked a building which housed a volunteer organisation supporting Ukrainian troops fighting the ongoing Russian-backed insurgency in Ukraine's eastern Donbas region.


----------



## Hindustani78

Militants fire settlements in Luhansk region eight times over day| Ukrinform

KYIV, December 27 /Ukrinform/. For the past day, militants of the “LPR” eight times shelled the settlements of Stanytsia Luhanska, Krymske, Shchastia, Chornukhine and Popasna with different weapons, including rocket launchers and mortars.

Head of the Luhansk regional state administration Hennadiy Moskal wrote on his website.

"In the village during the day and last night, fire-fights broke out with machine guns and automatic weapons, and in Shchastia, at midnight, the district power plant was fired with automatic grenade launcher, and Krymske and Chornukhine repeatedly came under mortar shelling and shooting," Moskal said.

According to him, none of the civilians suffered.


Ceasefire is placed , Isn't it ?


----------



## Hindustani78

Crimean-Ukrainian border














Chonhar Peninsula fully under Ukraine's control
27.12.2014






The Chonhar Peninsula in Henichesk district of Kherson region, which was earlier not fully controlled by Kyiv, has come completely under Ukraine's control, Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko said.

"Chonhar is fully under our control," Poroshenko said via Twitter.

The Chonhar Peninsula is linked with the Crimean Peninsula with a railway and automobile bridges.

At the present time, a Ukrainian border checkpoint has been set up in the village of Chonhar on the peninsula. Until recently, there had also been a Russian border checkpoint near the Ukrainian one.


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> Crimean-Ukrainian border




uh that would be RUSSIAN Ukrainian border since Crimea is a federal district of Russia.

Crimean Federal District - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia






BTR-82A


----------



## vostok

Hindustani78 said:


> Its majority of Ukrainians who call him Patriarch of Kyiv and all Rus. You cant say that he is no Priest , how strange it is that he was a priest when he was Metropolitan of Kyiv Under Moscow Patriarchate and now you don't consider him one. Cant you see real politics from your part ?
> 
> 
> 
> Its important for Russian Federation because of Sevastopol port from where Russian Federation can access Mediterranean sea but that place is even important for Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia working on recognition of Donbas diplomas : UNIAN news
> 
> 26.12.2014 | 14:47
> 
> *The Russian Ministry of Education and Science intends to recognize diplomas and certificates of graduate schools and universities in the Donbas, Russian Minister of Education and Science Dmitriy Livanov said in an interview with the Russian newspaper Izvestia on Thursday, according to Ukrainian television’s 112 Ukraine channel. *
> 
> "We think that the south-eastern regions of Ukraine are inhabited by people who are closely associated with Russia by cultural and blood ties, and it is very important for them to have full rights and opportunities in education," he said.
> 
> "For today, these people are in a very difficult situation, because the buildings of educational establishments have been partially destroyed," Livanov said.
> 
> "According to this, we believe that our task along with the colleagues in the government is to do everything possible so that the children and young people who live in this area receive a full education, and have the opportunity to continue it. In particular, it is important that the school graduates could continue their education in Russian universities," he said.
> 
> "At the moment, the ministry collects data analysis on the number of schoolchildren, teachers, professors, students, on the condition of the educational establishments and on their need for educational materials," Livanov added.
> 
> ................................................................................................................................................................................................
> 
> One Ukrainian soldier killed, one injured in conflict zone in last day : UNIAN news
> 26.12.2014
> 
> *One Ukrainian soldier has been killed and another one injured in the Donbas conflict zone in the last 24 hours, National Security and Defense Council spokesman Andriy Lysenko said at a briefing in Kyiv on Friday. *
> 
> 
> BBC News - Ukraine and rebels trade prisoners in Donetsk
> 26 December 2014
> 
> Three soldiers freed in rebel-held Luhansk were collected by their mothers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pro-Russian rebels in eastern Ukraine have exchanged scores of prisoners with the Ukrainian government near the rebel-held city of Donetsk.
> 
> The rebels were due to swap 150 soldiers for 225 people held by the government.
> 
> It appears that most of the captives were exchanged, with the remaining releases due to take place on Saturday.
> 
> Meanwhile, Ukraine froze vital bus and rail links with Crimea, its southern territory annexed by Russia in March.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "They only just told us that this would happen," freed Ukrainian soldier Artyom Syurik was quoted as saying by the Associated Press news agency.
> 
> "I am looking forward to seeing my parents and wife. They do not know I am coming."
> 
> Freed rebel fighter Denis Balbukov said: "I want to eat fried potatoes and talk to my relatives."
> 
> But he added: "I will go back to fighting. It was all right once we were moved to the detention centre, but to begin with, they really tormented and roughed us up."
> 
> The peace talks in Minsk broke up on Wednesday with no indication of when they would be resumed.
> 
> However, it is believed the two sides remain in contact via Skype.
> 
> In another development, three Ukrainian soldiers held by rebels in the Luhansk region of eastern Ukraine were released to their families on Friday.
> 
> No conditions were set for their release, according to the European Photopress Agency, which released pictures.


Once he really was a priest, and I wrote about it. He was Metropolitan of Kiev - that is, real priest. However, he wanted to become Patriarch, and after he loose elections, he "chose" himself. That is, he broke off relations with Orthodox church and just appointed himself the patriarch of pseudo-church, the so-called "Kiev Patriarchate". After that, he was excommunicated from the church, and later being anathemazed. That is - he is not even a Christian, he is a ordinary impostor and a deceiver. The worst thing is that the people who believe him and follow him - are not Christians too.
It's like putting Abibas instead of Adidas, but to be in full confidence that you wear Adidas.
Most citizens of Ukraine - Christians, go to real church, canonical.
"Priest" of the pseudo-Christian church, the so-called "Kiev Patriarchate".





Humanitarian aid from the people of Abkhazia to the people of New Russia.


----------



## Hindustani78

vostok said:


> Once he really was a priest, and I wrote about it. He was Metropolitan of Kiev - that is, real priest. However, he wanted to become Patriarch, and after he loose elections, he "chose" himself. That is, he broke off relations with Orthodox church and just appointed himself the patriarch of pseudo-church, the so-called "Kiev Patriarchate". After that, he was excommunicated from the church, and later being anathemazed. That is - he is not even a Christian, he is a ordinary impostor and a deceiver. The worst thing is that the people who believe him and follow him - are not Christians too.
> It's like putting Abibas instead of Adidas, but to be in full confidence that you wear Adidas.
> Most citizens of Ukraine - Christians, go to real church, canonical.
> "Priest" of the pseudo-Christian church, the so-called "Kiev Patriarchate".



Orthodox clergymen pray next to armed servicemen near Russian army vehicles outside a Ukrainian border guard post in Ukraine's Crimean region





After Patriarch Mstyslav left this world, the UOC-KP elected *Volodomyr (Romaniuk) as Patriarch*, while a portion of the UAOC which had broken from the UAOC after the 1992 union elected Patriarch Dymytriy (Yarema) as a head of a newly formed UAOC. After the death of Patriarch Volodomyr (Romaniuk) this Church elected Patriarch Filaret .

Both are Ukrainian churches , UOC-KP ad UAOC were started working after the Independence of Ukraine after 1991 inside Ukraine. So here Moscow Patriarchate have always rejected Kyiv Patriarchate because its thinking about Ukrainian Sovereignty first. Here its the case of State and Church.

Reuters best pictures of 2014

April 28, 2014
Donetsk, Ukraine: Around 500 people were waving Ukrainian flags and shouting anti-Russian slogans. After 30 minutes they started a protest march, but soon afterwards pro-Russian protesters turned up with baseball bats and sticks and clashes broke out. I followed pro-Ukrainians who ran away to small alley, but as there was no way out they got trapped. After some 30 seconds, pro-Russians came and started beating them.


----------



## Hindustani78

Is ceasefire placed ?

ATO NEWS: Ukrainian soldiers defend their positions - Міністерство оборони України
*Sunday, December 28,* DONBAS — According to the ATO press center, the number and intensity of attacks has been reducing. Illegal armed formations have not used armament for the second night in a row.

Before this time they made single provocative attacks. In the evening they attacked Ukrainian servicemen 5 times.

After 6.00 p.m., there was observed the air reconnaissance by the enemy’s UAV.

Ukrainian soldiers continue to defense their positions and ensure security of civil population.


----------



## vostok

Hindustani78 said:


> Orthodox clergymen pray next to armed servicemen near Russian army vehicles outside a Ukrainian border guard post in Ukraine's Crimean region
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After Patriarch Mstyslav left this world, the UOC-KP elected *Volodomyr (Romaniuk) as Patriarch*, while a portion of the UAOC which had broken from the UAOC after the 1992 union elected Patriarch Dymytriy (Yarema) as a head of a newly formed UAOC. After the death of Patriarch Volodomyr (Romaniuk) this Church elected Patriarch Filaret .
> 
> Both are Ukrainian churches , UOC-KP ad UAOC were started working after the Independence of Ukraine after 1991 inside Ukraine. So here Moscow Patriarchate have always rejected Kyiv Patriarchate because its thinking about Ukrainian Sovereignty first. Here its the case of State and Church.
> 
> Reuters best pictures of 2014
> 
> April 28, 2014
> Donetsk, Ukraine: Around 500 people were waving Ukrainian flags and shouting anti-Russian slogans. After 30 minutes they started a protest march, but soon afterwards pro-Russian protesters turned up with baseball bats and sticks and clashes broke out. I followed pro-Ukrainians who ran away to small alley, but as there was no way out they got trapped. After some 30 seconds, pro-Russians came and started beating them.


Look, in the history of Christianity there were many heretics, were anti-popes and other criminals who pretended to be Christians.
"Kiev Patriarchate" is a sect, the head of which is not even a Christian. He is deceiving innocent people, he convinces them that they are Orthodox. But they are not Orthodox, because the head of their sect - not a Christian and not a priest. Yes, he once was a priest, but hi was excommunicated and anathematized. He is now - just an impostor. And his sect - just a sect that pretends to be a Christian church. This is a fake, dummy, visibility. Just a hoax.


----------



## Gabriel92

Superboy said:


> uh that would be RUSSIAN Ukrainian border since Crimea is a federal district of Russia.
> 
> Crimean Federal District - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTR-82A



BTR-82A.


----------



## vostok

Occupants again opened fire at the airport in Donetsk. Was fired district Oktyabrsky.








Great leap forward for Ukraine!!! 1924 - electrification of rurar regions of Ukraine




2014 - Daily power outages. Returning to candles!


----------



## Hindustani78

Ukrainian soldier with his gift after volunteer's presented gifts near of eastern city of Schastye, Luhansk area, Ukraine, 27 December 2014.




Polska Agencja Prasowa
After the three countries signed the agreement on setting up a multinational brigade, work is under way on a relevant technical agreement. On Saturday Siemoniak conveyed to Poltorak the Lithuanian readiness to accelerate the establishment of the brigade. "We agreed (with minister Poltorak) to speed up work on the technical agreement. We hope to be able to reach the agreement in the early months of next year," he said.


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> Orthodox clergymen pray next to armed servicemen near Russian army vehicles outside a Ukrainian border guard post in Ukraine's Crimean region




Ukraine's Crimea region?


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> Ukraine's Crimea region?



This was during the early time of annexation of Crimea i think April 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> This was during the early time of annexation of Crimea i think April 2014




February or March because annexation was completed on March 21.


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> February or March because annexation was completed on March 21.



The point is simple the role played by the Church in the Crimea annexation.

Russian priest blessing soldiers in Crimea. 04.03.14


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> The point is simple the role played by the Church in the Crimea annexation.
> 
> Russian priest blessing soldiers in Crimea. 04.03.14




priests are also warriors, especially in ancient times

Some guy in the Azov battalion got killed today. Bad New Year for his family.

Террористы обстреляли блок-пост "Азова", погиб боец : Новости УНИАН


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> Some guy in the Azov battalion got killed today. Bad New Year for his family.
> 
> *Some guy in the Azov battalion got killed today*. Bad New Year for his family.



Is there any source ? Ceasefire is in place but yesterday only there was violations from the Separatists side.

*Sunday, December 28*
ATO NEWS: Ukrainian soldiers defend their positions - Міністерство оборони України
Before this time they made single provocative attacks. In the evening they attacked Ukrainian servicemen 5 times.

After 6.00 p.m., there was observed the air reconnaissance by the enemy’s UAV.

Ukrainian soldiers continue to defense their positions and ensure security of civil population.


A Kremlin-blacked fighter in Donetsk Oblast's


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> Is there any source ? Ceasefire is in place but yesterday only there was violations from the Separatists side.
> 
> *Sunday, December 28*
> ATO NEWS: Ukrainian soldiers defend their positions - Міністерство оборони України
> Before this time they made single provocative attacks. In the evening they attacked Ukrainian servicemen 5 times.
> 
> After 6.00 p.m., there was observed the air reconnaissance by the enemy’s UAV.
> 
> Ukrainian soldiers continue to defense their positions and ensure security of civil population.




I just posted the source. It is in Russian. This is the timeline.

Timeline of the war in Donbass (October 2014–present) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

There is no ceasefire in place. Nothing about ceasefire has been signed. It is unlikely there will be ceasefire as long as Poroshenko is president because he will not give up Donbas.

At 10:33, the guy from Russia, what gun does he have? Looks like AK-74M to me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

TASS: World - Self-proclaimed Luhansk republic nationalizing strategically important enterprises
*Igor Plotnisky (center)*






ATO NEWS: Militants have completed 8 attacks against Ukrainian positions - Міністерство оборони України
*Monday, December 29,* DONBAS — According to the ATO press center, in the past 24 hours the illegal armed formations have attacked the Ukrainian positions for 8 times: small arms attack — Donetsk airport and Petrovske, mortar attacks — Pisky and Granitne, artillery attacks — Novotroytske and Pisky.

The enemy’s UAVs were seen near Novoselivka, Talakivka, Sartana and Gnutove.

Ukrainian soldiers defend their positions and ensure security of civil population.

Enemy drones spotted near four villages around Mariupol : UNIAN news
29.12.2014













Zaporizhjya citizens meet ATO heroes - Міністерство оборони України
*Monday, December 29,* ZAPORIZHJYA — Zaporizhjya meets over 300 servicemen of the detached mechanized infantry battalion from the ATO region.

Over two months soldiers have defended block posts, checked cargos and fought recon sabotage groups in the ATO region. Unfortunately, two heroes were lost. Meanwhile, the personnel have successfully accomplished all the tasks assigned.















Superboy said:


> priests are also warriors, especially in ancient times
> 
> Some guy in the Azov battalion got killed today. Bad New Year for his family.
> 
> Террористы обстреляли блок-пост "Азова", погиб боец : Новости УНИАН



One serviceman killed in Donbas in past 24 hours| Ukrinform
KYIV, December 29 /Ukrinform/. One Ukrainian serviceman has been killed in the area of the anti-terrorist operation in eastern Ukraine in the past 24 hours.

Anti-terrorist operation spokesman Andriy Lysenko said this at a briefing on Monday.

"One Ukrainian military - a fighter from the Azov battalion - has been killed over the past 24 hours. Nobody has been wounded," he said.


----------



## Superboy

2 more days until Crimea transformation into everything Russian complete. As people expected, Ukraine is a coward and never dared to attack Crimea or that would be full blown war with Russia


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> 2 more days until Crimea transformation into everything Russian complete. As people expected, Ukraine is a coward and never dared to attack Crimea or that would be full blown war with Russia



UN will not accept annexation of Crimea and regarding full scale war , it wont happen because United States even doesn't want war nor EU.


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> UN will not accept annexation of Crimea and regarding full scale war , it wont happen because United States even doesn't want war nor EU.




The UN doesn't accept Golan as part of Israel. So what? What is the UN? The UN is nothing but the 3 superpowers China, the US, Russia. No one else has any voice in the UN.


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> The UN doesn't accept Golan as part of Israel. So what? What is the UN? The UN is nothing but the 3 superpowers China, the US, Russia. No one else has any voice in the UN.



Russian Federation can use VETO like the other UNSC and because of this only UNSC is going to have expansion.


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> Russian Federation can use VETO like the other UNSC and because of this only UNSC is going to have expansion.




UNSC has 5 permanent members which have veto. These are the 5 victorious powers of WW2. No other country in the UNSC has veto. Because Germany, Japan, Italy lost WW2, they are punished by never being able to have veto in UNSC.


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> UNSC has 5 permanent members which have veto. These are the 5 victorious powers of WW2. No other country in the UNSC has veto. Because Germany, Japan, Italy lost WW2, they are punished by never being able to have veto in UNSC.



March 15, 2014: Russia vetoed a resolution condemning as illegal a referendum on the status of Crimea


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> March 15, 2014: Russia vetoed a resolution condemning as illegal a referendum on the status of Crimea




At least Russia did a referendum. Not like Israel which annexed Golan and East Jerusalem without any referendum.


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> At least Russia did a referendum. Not like Israel which annexed Golan and East Jerusalem without any referendum.



15 June 2009 Russian Federation use veto even against Georgia.


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> 15 June 2009 Russian Federation use veto even against Georgia.




That's because Georgia try to claim Abkhazia and South Ossetia which, get this, don't even speak Georgian. Hey, Earth to Georgia, stop trying to claim people who don't speak your language.


----------



## Superboy

3 Ukrainian soldiers got killed today at the airport. A bad New Year for their families.

Agence France-Presse: Poroshenko says three Ukraine troops killed at Donetsk airport


----------



## Hindustani78

More than 400 Ukrainians captured by terrorists - Semenchenko| Ukrinform

KYIV, December 29 /Ukrinform/. 400 Ukrainians remain in captivity of terrorists in Donbas.

Commander of the Donbas voluntary battalion Semen Semenchenko wrote on Facebook.

“The Donbas battalion continues to return back cargoes removed to the territory of the so-called “LPR” in Luhansk region. Vodka, cigarettes, fuel and coal are returned back. More than 400 Ukrainians are still in captivity. The most sensitive places of terrorists are wallet and stomach. We will affect the first and the second,” Semenchenko wrote.

As reported by Ukrinform, head of the analytical department of the Ukrainian Helsinki Human Rights Union Oleh Martynenko said that according to human rights activists, 800-900 Ukrainians are held captive by terrorists today.



Superboy said:


> That's because Georgia try to claim Abkhazia and South Ossetia which, get this, don't even speak Georgian. Hey, Earth to Georgia, stop trying to claim people who don't speak your language.



Georgian seperatists backed by Russian Federation started shelling which led to the increasing of the hostiles in August but even before that in April 2008 , Russian federation signed treaty with the Separatist then that drone incident.



Superboy said:


> 3 Ukrainian soldiers got killed today at the airport. A bad New Year for their families.
> 
> Agence France-Presse: Poroshenko says three Ukraine troops killed at Donetsk airport



According to reports even 14 Russian Separatists were killed. May God give courage to the families on both sides.


Fighting at Donetsk airport: Three Ukrainian soldiers and 14 insurgents killed : UNIAN news
"There is information about a battle at Donetsk airport. The fight ended 10 minutes ago. The attack was repelled by the efforts of our soldiers. Several dozen insurgents attacked our positions," Poroshenko said during his press conference in mid-afternoon on Monday.

"We have lost three of our soldiers. The insurgents have lost 14 people. One insurgent has been captured," Poroshenko said.

...................................................................................................................................................................................................

Luhansk militants to take control of strategically important enterprises - watch on - uatoday.tv
Dec. 29, 2014


The leader of the self-styled region hopes to* transfer payments to the Russian ruble in the long-term*

Insurgents in *eastern Ukraine*'s Luhansk region will take control of strategically important enterprises, according to its leader.
Major factories and mines, active or disused, will be targeted by the militants for quote *‘nationalisation*'.

In a press conference, the leader of the Luhansk People's Republic Igor Plotnitsky said that if the owners of abandoned enterprises had run away, then they would take it under their control and put it into operation.

Russia's TASS news agency quoted Plotnitsky as saying all payments will be made in Ukraine's national hryvnia currency over the next couple of months although they would transfer to the ruble in the long-term.







29.12.2014)
11311
*Ukrainian law enforcers, armed with military equipment, have been deployed in the streets of Odesa, in southern Ukraine, which is on high alert following threats of a terrorist attack

"Due to the terrorism threat we are currently facing, the law enforcement agencies are beginning a preventive operation in the city. Therefore, to ensure the control over the situation, a significant number of special police and cargo military vehicles as well as people equipped with automatic guns will be seen on the streets of the region's center," an official statement from the regional police said.

*


----------



## Gabriel92

vostok said:


> Look here - her name was Valeria Lyahova, she was 16, and she threw herself under a Nazi tank with a bunch of grenades in hand.
> View attachment 158961



Vosty i thought you were a credible person. 



> Users of social networks (Vkontakte, Odnoklassniki, Twitter etc.) have been informing since November 30 about a 16-years-old pro-Russian girl who was reported to perish in Lysychansk. She allegedly saved her brothers-in-arms by throwing herself under a tank with three F1 grenades. This story was liked and reposted many times.





> The source of this fake is an alleged story told by Yaroslav Voskoyenko from Lysychansk, born in 1998: “… I remember the withdrawal from Lysychansk. Darkness, explosions around us, blood before my eyes. were attacked by accurate fire. Valeria Liakhova, covername Pretty Woman, 16-years-old, was living in Lysychansk, in the district of Proletarsk. Her father perished on the front line, she died under a tank with three F1 grenades. Pretty Woman threw herself with three grenades in front of a tank, she sacrificed herself in order to cover the flank. Her life was taken from her by the war when she was only 16, she is a HERO posthumously”.
> 
> But, firstly, F1 grenade (_limonka _or_ lemon grenade_) is a hand antipersonnel defensive grenade. Even three F1 grenades cannot stop a tank.
> 
> Secondly, a girl on the photo is not Valeria Liakhova, but Polina Turchina from Krasnodar. She is alive and has nothing to do with the militants of so-called Luhansk People Republic. She has already informed in several publics that she is indignant at the fact that her photo was used in the news about the “perished heroine”.









A Girl from Krasnodar who was Said to “Perish under a Tank in Lysychansk” is Alive


----------



## Hindustani78

*ATO NEWS: Illegal armed formations completed three provocations - Міністерство оборони України

Tuesday, December 30*, DONBAS – According to the ATO press center, the illegal armed formations have completed three provocations. They attacked Olenivka and Avdiyvka.

The enemy’s UAVs were observed near Mariupil.


December 30





A TV journalist prepares to do a piece to camera in front of an armoured personnel carrier (APC) on the frontline between Ukrainian forces and pro Russian separatists near the eastern Ukrainian city of Debaltseve, in the Donetsk region on 24, 2014.







Superboy said:


> 3 Ukrainian soldiers got killed today at the airport. A bad New Year for their families.
> 
> Agence France-Presse: Poroshenko says three Ukraine troops killed at Donetsk airport



Six soldiers from Azov unit killed in Pisky : UNIAN news
30.12.2014

*Six Ukrainian soldiers have been killed and another three injured in the village of Pisky near Donetsk as a result of military clashes, the Azov Battalion reported on its Facebook page on Tuesday, with reference to it commander, Andriy Beletskiy. *





"Russian-backed insurgents have again violated the ceasefire today. This time, they attacked the positions of the Ukrainian armed forces in the village of Pisky in Donetsk region. As a result of these attacks, our army suffered losses: six soldiers have been killed, and another three wounded," the report says.







Superboy said:


> Russia says to supply coal, electricity to Ukraine| Reuters



Ukraine to buy coal from Donbas mines only if they are re-registered on Kyiv-controlled territory - Yatseniuk

30.12.2014

Kyiv agrees to buy coal from government-owned mines located within the anti-terrorist operation area in eastern Ukraine only on the condition that they are re-registered on a territory controlled by Kyiv, says Ukrainian Prime Minister Arseniy Yatseniuk.

"What a possible decision can be? Government-owned mines [must] get re-registered in Kyiv and only with banks controlled by Kyiv, state banks. Payments for coal [will be made] only upon the shipment of this coal," Yatseniuk said. "The salaries [must be] paid only by transferring money to mine workers' [bank] card accounts," Yatseniuk said at a press conference in Kyiv on Tuesday.

The Ukrainian Energy and Coal Industry Ministry is working on these options of coal purchases from the ATO operation area, he said.


----------



## Superboy

Six soldiers from Azov unit killed in Pisky : UNIAN news

A bad New Year for their families. RIP.


----------



## vostok

Militiamen firing at invaders.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

vostok said:


> Militiamen firing at invaders.




Konkurs or Fagot? Looks like the other guy has an AK-74M

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

Lugansk republic exercise






Alexei Mozgovoi, founder and commander of Ghost brigade headquartered in Alchevsk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

ATO NEWS: Militants still complete attacks - Міністерство оборони України

Wednesday, December 31. DONBAS — According to the ATO press center, in the past night the situation has not been considerably changed. Militants have completed single armed provocations. Bandits have opened fire against Ukrainian positions for 11 times.

The tensest situation is near Donetsk airport. This night the illegal armed formations have completed two small arms attacks near Mariynka. They attacked Pisky and Granitne, too.

On December 30 evening, the enemy’s UAV was seen near Vynogradne.

All the block posts near Mariupil except for Gnutovo are closed. It is a temporary measure to avoid penetration of terrorist groups and keep civil population safe.

ATO NEWS: ATO forces destroyed sabotage group of illegal armed formations - Міністерство оборони України
*Wednesday, December 31,* DONBAS — According to the ATO press center, near Pisky village (Donetskairport), there was a fight between Ukrainian soldiers and enemy’s sabotage group. According to fight witnesses and participants, this sabotage group was destroyed. One terrorist was captured; he was a professional specialist and had previously been trained in Russian Federation.

Russians move artillery and armored vehicles to buffer zone| Ukrinform




KYIV, December 31 /Ukrinform/. The command of the Russian-terrorist forces continues to deploy artillery and armored vehicles in the Pervomaisk-Artemivsk direction near the buffer zone, Information Resistance group leader Dmytro Tymchuk has reported on his Facebook page.

"The arrival of another artillery battalion (two batteries of cannon artillery (14 units) and one MLRS battery (six units), as well as a fortified armored group (six tanks and up to 20 armored combat vehicles), has been recorded," he wrote.

According to Tymchuk, the accumulation of ammunition and fuel is continuing.

Ukraine mines part of Azov Sea coast| Ukrinform




KYIV, December 31 /Ukrinform/. Combat engineers in southern Donetsk region have worked out the task of countering enemy landing from the sea and protecting the coastline near an important facility, anti-terrorist operation (ATO) spokesman Leonid Matiukhin has said.

"Combat engineers, in the composition of two mobile obstacle detachments, have laid dozens of anti-landing troop mines along a section of the coast," he said.

According to Matiukhin, Ukrainian soldiers put out to sea on floating transporters under difficult weather conditions, with strong winds and a storm of 2-4 points.

Ukrainian soldiers patrol checkpoints in Donetsk as Kremlin militants launch new offensives - watch on - uatoday.tv
Dec. 31, 2014

Fears of terror attacks in Ukrainian-controlled areas has led to a tougher inspections at checkpoint

Russia officially denies sending troops to fight in east Ukraine. The Kremlin issued similar denials regarding the role of Russian army troops during the seizure of Crimea, before later admitting that the Russian army had in fact been deployed.

The presence of Russian army troops in Ukraine has been independently confirmed by the Ukrainian government, NATO, US and EU leaders, Amnesty International, Russian human rights groups and a series of international correspondents covering the conflict in east Ukraine.



Superboy said:


> priests are also warriors, especially in ancient times
> 
> Some guy in the Azov battalion got killed today. Bad New Year for his family.
> 
> Террористы обстреляли блок-пост "Азова", погиб боец : Новости УНИАН



House of priest burned in Ukrainian city of Chernihiv - watch on - uatoday.tv




Dec. 31, 2014

The house of a priest has been burnt in Ukraine's *northern city of Chernihiv*. The Priest, named Nestor, said he had lived in the house for 12 years and had no problems with the neighbours.

*Nestor, priest of Ukrainian Orthodox Church:* _"I woke up, don't remember when. I heard something striking the iron. I saw a fire on the roof. Then I realized – it's over." _

Locals say priest Nestor was planning to build a new church in an abandoned building that needs repairing. Nestor said he switched allegiences from the Russian Orthodox Church to the Ukrainian Orthodox church last year. Russian Orthodox priests said it is unlikely that members of their church branch were involved in the arson.

*Varfolomey, priest of Russian Orthodox Church:* _"For God sake, I wouldn't start such a conflict ever. I'm an Orthodox man, would I burn his house? Tomorrow he would come to do the same then. I wouldn't do that ever."_

Leaders of the Ukrainian and Russian Orthodox churches are considered rivals.


----------



## vostok




----------



## Hindustani78

Meeting in Luhansk ends, no statements made - media| Ukrinform
KYIV, December 31 /Ukrinform/. A meeting between the participants in a working group including representatives of the terrorist Luhansk People's Republic (LPR), the Ukrainian armed forces and the OSCE has ended in Luhansk, according to TASS.

"The meeting participants declined to comment on its results and make any statements for the press," reads the report.

A similar meeting was held on Monday, December 29, in Donetsk. Militants told Russian journalists that the participants in the talks had discussed three issues: the continuation of the Minsk talks, a ceasefire, and the withdrawal of equipment from the line of contact. The sides also discussed the next stage of the exchange of prisoners.

It was expected that the meeting on Wednesday would also be attended by representatives of the self-proclaimed Donetsk People's Republic (DPR), but they had not arrived for the talks.


----------



## vostok

Happy New Year by Graham Phillips from Gorlovka.
Arrived to Gorlovka to the checkpoint.








inscription - "Russians do not surrender."


----------



## Hindustani78

One Ukrainian serviceman wounded in military operation area – NSDC spokesman
31.12.2014

One military serviceman was wounded in the area of the military operation in southeastern Ukraine in the past 24 hours, Andriy Lysenko, spokesman for the Ukrainian National Security and Defense Council (NSDC), said.

"No troops were killed in the provoking fire in the past 24 hours and only one serviceman was wounded," he told a briefing in Kyiv on Wednesday.

Lysenko said that night in the military operation area had passed calmly.


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> One Ukrainian serviceman wounded in military operation area – NSDC spokesman
> 31.12.2014
> 
> One military serviceman was wounded in the area of the military operation in southeastern Ukraine in the past 24 hours, Andriy Lysenko, spokesman for the Ukrainian National Security and Defense Council (NSDC), said.
> 
> "No troops were killed in the provoking fire in the past 24 hours and only one serviceman was wounded," he told a briefing in Kyiv on Wednesday.
> 
> Lysenko said that night in the military operation area had passed calmly.




I thought Azov said 6 of its soldiers were killed yesterday?  Either they were not Ukrainians or NSDC is covering it up.


----------



## Galad

Have you seen the bright new lightly armoured vehicles in the video for LNR forces exercises?  Based at Kamaz platform(forgot the actual name).


----------



## Superboy

Galad said:


> Have you seen the bright new lightly armoured vehicles in the video for LNR forces exercises?  Based at Kamaz platform(forgot the actual name).




Donated from Russia? At 0:37 you can see one.


----------



## Galad

Superboy said:


> Donated from Russia? At 0:37 you can see one.


Actually i can see more than one  .NAF has found them on the road.Time to find couple TOS-1,T-72B3,Pantsir-1,Tornado MLRS etc to greet west-backed criminals from Azov,Aidar,NazGuard etc when they attack DNR/LNR again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

Galad said:


> Actually i can see more than one  .NAF has found them on the road.Time to find couple TOS-1,T-72B3,Pantsir-1,Tornado MLRS etc to greet west-backed criminals from Azov,Aidar,NazGuard etc when they attack DNR/LNR again.




Good point. It seems the vehicles are BPM-97.

BPM-97 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Hindustani78

Fire, smoke and opposition supporters on Maidan Nezalezhnosti (Independence Square) in Kiev, where clashes began between protesters and the police.







Donbas militia during a battle for the border town of Kozhevnya near Snezhny. Eastern Ukraine.





Attacks in eastern Ukraine continue despite ceasefire - watch on - uatoday.tv
31 December 2014

Donetsk airport and Pisky vilage under fire

Fighting in eastern Ukraine has continued despite a ceasefire, with Donetsk airport and Pisky village under siege.

Ukrainian reconnaissance reported that new Russian-backed militants and military equipment have been supplied to the Ukrainian border with Russia.

*‘Kremin',Ukrainian soldier:* "_Two men with the guns were moving towards us, they stopped a car, driver was trembling, said he put up two guys. We saw that by the thermal imager. They started a fire and we did the same in response._"

Foul weather makes the situation even more complicated as hard snowstorms attacked eastern and southern regions of Ukraine.

People living in villages released by fighters have begun to receive their pensions again and are working to get back to their normal lives, while those attacked by insurgents suffer without food and electricity.

....................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Hindustani78

31 December 2014
The traffic flows at the Gukovo BCP increased compared to last week. A daily average of 3,084 entries and exits was recorded, which accounted for approximately thirteen percent of all entries/exits in the Rostov region. Compared to last week more people exited the RF than entered. The net flow went from minus 38 to minus 188 (i.e. more exits from the RF) on average per day.

During the week, the OM observed a total of 67 persons in military-style clothing crossing the border at the Gukovo BCP, 21 of them left for Ukraine while 46 entered the RF.

The *OM continued to observe high numbers of dumper trucks transporting coal from the Luhansk region to the RF*, *making usually 2-3 loads per day*. As reported previously, the observers saw RF customs officers verifying that the trucks were empty while leaving the RF.


----------



## Hindustani78

Donbas Poles ready to flee, fear for their lives - Thenews.pl :: News from Poland

31.12.2014 09:26
People in the eastern Ukranian region of Donbas live in fear, and hundreds of residents of Polish descent cannot wait to leave the region under a government-led programme.

“Life in [the city of] Donetsk is abnormal. People are walking around with guns, we hear gunshots, which causes reactions in fewer and fewer people,” region resident Victoria Kharchenko said, as she waits for a convoy to bring her family to Poland.

“In the evening, the city dies, and no one leaves their homes. Everyone here is afraid for their life,” she added.

Many Ukranians of Polish descent have expressed their hope that they would be settled in Poland by January 7 – the date of Orthodox Christmas Day.

“[Polish] Prime Minister Ewa Kopacz promised us that we would be in Poland by the end of the year, and we were hoping for this deadline. [A representative from] the Foreign Ministry came here, and promised us that the evacuation would not be cancelled, and will likely happen in the first half of January. It was very important for us, however, that everything turns out fine and that we will soon be in Poland,” Kharchenko said. *(rg)*


----------



## NaMaloom

Superboy said:


> Maybe. But 100 years from now Russia will still be a strong country, and Crimea will still be a part of Russia because Crimea is an inalienable part of Russia.



100yrs from now? What is this? A wet dream? Who knows what will happen in a 100yrs. So lets talk about TODAY. Russia fell back in to recession since Putin's madness of occupying Crimea and Russian ruble has lost more than half its value against the dollar. Russia today stands alone as a sad joke all because of one mad man, Putin.


----------



## Superboy

NaMaloom said:


> 100yrs from now? What is this? A wet dream? Who knows what will happen in a 100yrs. So lets talk about TODAY. Russia fell back in to recession since Putin's madness of occupying Crimea and Russian ruble has lost more than half its value against the dollar. Russia today stands alone as a sad joke all because of one mad man, Putin.




1. Crimea is part of Russia. It is not occupied. There is a big difference.

2. The higher the dollar to ruble, the better for Russia. Oil sold on the international market is in dollars, and must be changed into rubles before bringing the income back to Russia.

3. No friend of Russia turned its back on Russia. No enemy of Russia became a friend of Russia. Nothing has changed.


----------



## NaMaloom

Superboy said:


> 1. Crimea was annexed, not occupied. There is a big difference.
> 
> 2. The higher the dollar to ruble, the better for Russia. Oil sold on the international market is in dollars, and must be changed into ruble before bringing the income back to Russia.
> 
> 3. No friend of Russia turned its back on Russia. No enemy of Russia has become a friend of Russia. Nothing has changed.



1. Yes Crimea was occupied and remains under occupation after Putin decided to renege on the Budapest Memorandums of 1994 in clear violation of the condition:

_"The Russian Federation, the United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland and the United States of America reaffirm their obligation to refrain from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of Ukraine, and that none of their weapons will ever be used against Ukraine except in self-defence or otherwise in accordance with the Charter of the United Nations."_

As everyone knows already, Russian special forces operated in Crimea as they do now in Luhansk and Donetsk by removing Russian army insignia from their uniforms, a shameful and illegal act of cowardice.

2. Yes and the current price of oil on the market is so low that it has been one of the biggest factors in Russian ruble continuing its decline in value, Russian central bank burning up its reserves.

I can send you the link in your inbox if you like since the forum won't let me put up a link since I'm a new member.

You must be living in some alternate reality.

3. Russia has NO friends other than crazy countries such as Belarus. If Russia had friends, they would have been able to stop the sanctions that Russia faces today.


----------



## Superboy

NaMaloom said:


> 1. Yes Crimea was occupied and remains under occupation after Putin decided to renege on the Budapest Memorandums of 1994 in clear violation of the condition:
> 
> _"The Russian Federation, the United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland and the United States of America reaffirm their obligation to refrain from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of Ukraine, and that none of their weapons will ever be used against Ukraine except in self-defence or otherwise in accordance with the Charter of the United Nations."_
> 
> As everyone knows already, Russian special forces operated in Crimea as they do now in Luhansk and Donetsk by removing Russian army insignia from their uniforms, a shameful and illegal act of cowardice.
> 
> 2. Yes and the current price of oil on the market is so low that it has been one of the biggest factors in Russian ruble continuing its decline in value, Russian central bank burning up its reserves.
> 
> I can send you the link in your inbox if you like since the forum won't let me put up a link since I'm a new member.
> 
> You must be living in some alternate reality.
> 
> 3. Russia has NO friends other than crazy countries such as Belarus. If Russia had friends, they would have been able to stop the sanctions that Russia faces today.




Russia never recognized Crimea as part of Ukraine, just as the US never recognized the Baltics as part of Russia. From the POV of Russia, Crimea was merely under Ukrainian occupation.

China is Russia's best friend. Russia is China's national security issue.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ukraine is on its way to move towards NATO and EU which means Western and European doors will be opened for Ukrainian immigrants and even the number of Ukrainian, Belorussian, Russian asylum seekers is high in EU and Western world. Already EU is doing a lot for the people of Ukraine, Belarus and Moldova. 



10/2011 to 12/2013
European Union - EEAS (European External Action Service) | Ensuring protection of asylum seekers and refugees in Belarus, Moldova and Ukraine

01/2012 to 12/2013
European Union - EEAS (European External Action Service) | Local integration of refugees in Belarus, Moldova and Ukraine

06/2013 to 02/2016
European Union - EEAS (European External Action Service) | Establishing regional child support centers in Ukraine


----------



## NaMaloom

Superboy said:


> Russia never recognized Crimea as part of Ukraine, just as the US never recognized the Baltics as part of Russia. From the POV of Russia, Crimea was merely under Ukrainian occupation.
> 
> China is Russia's best friend. Russia is China's national security issue.



Russia did recognize Crimea as part of Ukraine by signing the Budapest Memorandums. Russia isn't a little child to not understand what it meant to sign those memorandums since the entire international community considers Crimea part of Ukraine. NO ONE cares about what Russia's POV when its only Putin's POV as is evident from the crippling sanctions on Russia today. 

China is NOT Russia's best friend. Not too long ago China and Russia were at war with each other. Yes their relations have warmed up a bit but that doesn't mean 'best friends'. Like I said, you must be living in some alternate reality.


----------



## Superboy

NaMaloom said:


> Russia did recognize Crimea as part of Ukraine by signing the Budapest Memorandums. Russia isn't a little child to not understand what it meant to sign those memorandums since the entire international community considers Crimea part of Ukraine. NO ONE cares about what Russia's POV when its only Putin's POV as is evident from the crippling sanctions on Russia today.
> 
> China is NOT Russia's best friend. Not too long ago China and Russia were at war with each other. Yes their relations have warmed up a bit but that doesn't mean 'best friends'. Like I said, you must be living in some alternate reality.




Russia does not recognize the current Ukrainian government which came to power through an illegal coup. The Budapest Memorandum only applies to a legitimate Ukrainian government.

International community? Really? What's that?


----------



## NaMaloom

Superboy said:


> Russia does not recognize the current Ukrainian government which came to power through an illegal coup. The Budapest Memorandum only applies to a legitimate Ukrainian government.



Nonsense. Current Ukrainian government came to power via people powered revolution when the Moscow stooge Yanukovych reneged on his promise to the people of Ukraine for closer economic ties with the E.U under pressure from Putin. And at first instance, he ran with his tail between his legs to his Russian masters to seek refuge when he was replaced by the street protests. Since his departure, Ukraine has already had presidential elections much free and fair than Putin would ever allow in Russia itself out of fear of losing power.

Looks like Russian leaders and their puppets have some unique skills of making agreements and/or promises, then reneging on them.

We all know what happens in Putin's Russia where political opponents get silenced, journalists assassinated, dissenting media outlets banned and shutdown. Only those who sing praises of Putin are allowed breathing space. 

I personally have met people who have escaped Russia and sough asylum abroad out of fear for their lives because they dared to criticize Putin the madman.


----------



## Superboy

NaMaloom said:


> Nonsense. Current Ukrainian government came to power via people powered revolution when the Moscow stooge Yanukovych reneged on his promise to the people of Ukraine for closer economic ties with the E.U under pressure from Putin. And at first instance, he ran with his tail between his legs to his Russian masters to seek refuge when he was replaced by the street protests. Since his departure, Ukraine has already had presidential elections much free and fair than Putin would ever allow in Russia itself out of fear of losing power.
> 
> Looks like Russian leaders and their puppets have some unique skills of making agreements and/or promises, then reneging on them.
> 
> We all know what happens in Putin's Russia where political opponents get silenced, journalists assassinated, dissenting media outlets banned and shutdown. Only those who sing praises of Putin are allowed breathing space.




Civilians cannot revolt without weapons. CIA gave weapons to revolt. CIA cannot do that in Hong Kong because they cannot send weapons to Hong Kong. 

Oliver Stone says CIA was behind Ukraine revolution in bizarre Facebook rant


----------



## NaMaloom

Superboy said:


> Civilians cannot revolt without weapons. CIA gave weapons to revolt. CIA cannot do that in Hong Kong because they cannot send weapons to Hong Kong.




Oliver stone? Hahaha! Thanks for the New Year's Eve laugh. Might want to dig up better sources for starters.

If Yanukovych had kept the spirit of the Orange Revolution of 2004 alive and worked sincerely for the interests of Ukrainians and not those of Putin; he would still be in power today. But alas! That's the sad consequences of stooges, they run to their master at the first sign of trouble.


----------



## Superboy

Givi, commander of rebel Somali battalion, addresses people of freedom on New Year's Day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

*President's New Year address*


----------



## Superboy

Poroshenko will never break the will of freedom.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NaMaloom

You crack me up. Ukraine and its Western allies will surely break the back of not just the terrorists holding Luhansk, Donetsk and Crimea hostage but also break the back of Russia. Soviet Union fell. Putin's Russia did not learn from the Soviet mistakes, they are repeating them again.


----------



## Superboy

NaMaloom said:


> You crack me up. Ukraine and its Western allies will surely break the back of not just the terrorists holding Luhansk, Donetsk and Crimea hostage but also break the back of Russia. Soviet Union fell. Putin's Russia did not learn from the Soviet mistakes, they are repeating them again.




Soviet Union fell because of this Belavezha Accords - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Unlike the USSR, Russia is a homogeneous country.

Of course, they are terrorists. They terrorize Poroshenko who is scared he would end up like Mussolini

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

Superboy said:


> Soviet Union fell because of this Belavezha Accords - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Unlike the USSR, Russia is a homogeneous country.
> 
> Of course, they are terrorists. They terrorize Poroshenko who is scared he would end up like Mussolini


Or like Ceausescu.


----------



## Superboy

Terrorists shot at Ukrainian army 8 times during the New Year night 

Press center: Militants fire at Ukrainian positions eight times in New Year's night


----------



## Hindustani78

Shelling by militants in Luhansk region kills one civilian, injures two, says Moskal : UNIAN news
01.01.2015

*Sustained mortar shelling by militants in Luhansk early on Thursday killed one civilian and injured another two, Luhansk regional governor Hennadiy Moskal has reported on his Web site. *






He said the mortar attack had hit the village of Chernukhin in the Popasnyanskiy district of Luhansk region at 0630. Two private houses were destroyed by the shelling, and another burned down in the resulting fire, he said.

“An emergency has [also] arisen in another hot spot on Ukrainian-controlled territory – Stanytsa Luhanska,” Moskal wrote.

“The villagers there had no power on New Year’s Eve – the Luhansk militants shut off the power. Power was restored by about 1000, but while it was out, the district heating system was damaged. At night in the village the temperature dropped to 20 degrees below freezing, and where the central system had no time to drain off the water, the pipes burst. The utilities services are working there now, trying to assess the extent of the damage and to at least partially restore the central heating.”

UNIAN reported earlier that during New Year's Eve the Russian-backed militants had stopped firing at the positions of the Ukrainian military.







Militants attack Ukrainian forces 23 times in last day, three soldiers wounded : UNIAN news
01.01.2015
*Russian-backed militants in the east of Ukraine have attacked Ukrainian forces 23 times in the last day, with security officials in Kyiv saying the militants have stepped up their activities. *
*



*
*“Over the past day there have been 23 shelling attacks, with the aim of provoking [a response from Ukrainian forces],” National Security and Defense Council spokesman Andriy Lysenko said at a briefing in Kyiv on Thursday.

He said there had been numerous attempts by the militants to provoke the Ukrainian military, who have been ordered to stick to a ceasefire since December 9.

"Over the last day we’ve observed a revitalization of [the activities of] the gangs, and numerous attempts [by them] to provoke the Ukrainian military, so as to accuse the Ukrainian side of violating the ceasefire," Lysenko said.

“According to intelligence reports, there are increasing conflicts among the militants over their subordination under various command structures, and dissatisfaction with their monetary remuneration," he said.

Lysenko also said that over the last day three Ukrainian soldiers had been wounded in the Donbas conflict zone, but that none had been killed.*



Superboy said:


> Terrorists shot at Ukrainian army 8 times during the New Year night
> 
> Press center: Militants fire at Ukrainian positions eight times in New Year's night



Three Ukrainian troops wounded in Donbas in past 24 hours - Kyiv
01.01.2015

The Ukrainian military in eastern Ukraine came under fire 23 times in the past 24 hours, anti-terrorist operation spokesman Andriy Lysenko has said.

Three Ukrainian servicemen were wounded as a result of provocative firing, and no Ukrainian troops were killed, he told a briefing in Kyiv on Thursday.


----------



## vostok



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

vostok said:


> View attachment 180282




What guns are those?


----------



## vostok

This people will never fall on their knees.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

Torchlight procession of neo-Nazis in Kiev. Right sector and Svoboda carried out fascist march in Kiev. 1st of January, 2015.


----------



## Superboy

Serbia: A new mediator in the Ukraine conflict? | Europe | DW.DE | 01.01.2015


----------



## Hindustani78

ATO NEWS: Terrorists use GRAD - Міністерство оборони України

*Thursday, January 1,* DONBAS – According to the ATO press center, this morning terrorists have used GRAD and automatic grenade launcher against Ukrainian positions near Chernukhino.

Then, bandits used mortars. Granitne, Chernukhino communities were under attacks.

At noon the enemy’s artillery attacked two times the Ukrainian servicemen near Debaltseve.






Homeless Aleksey Zakka begs to survive in Kyiv's metro underpasses.


----------



## vostok

Nazis marching in Kiev.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ukrainian nationalists carry torches during a rally in downtown Kiev, Ukraine.





People march with torches in Kyiv on Jan. 1, paying a tribute to nationalist Stepan Bandera (1909-1959).




A man lights up a torch before the start of the traditional torch rally to commemorate Stepan Bandera on Jan. 1.


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> Ukrainian nationalists carry torches during a rally in downtown Kiev, Ukraine.




European KKK  Remind me not to go on vacation in Ukraine.


----------



## Hindustani78

*ATO NEWS: Illegal armed formations complete provocative attacks - Міністерство оборони України

Friday, January 2.* DONBAS — According to the ATO press center, since 6.00 p.m. January 1, the illegal armed formations have completed 16 provocations.

They used small arms, grenade launchers, and mortars, GRAD systems.

The ATO press center states: in spite of militants’ provocations, the ATO forces control the situation in the region, complete scheduled actions to increase combat readiness, ensure peace in liberated communities and help local population.



Superboy said:


> European KKK  Remind me not to go on vacation in Ukraine.



stepan bandera was Ukrainian nationalist who wanted the establishment of the an Independent Ukrainian state and was assassinated in 1959.

Marchers carrying Stepan Bandera's portraits and played the drums. Smaller marches also took place in other Ukrainian towns, such as Lviv, Dnipropetrovsk, Odessa. Bandera, who led the Organisation of Ukrainian Nationalists in the* first part of the 20th century is revered by Ukrainian nationalists for fighting Russian and Polish occupation in Ukraine* but denounced by others as a Nazi collaborator during World War II.


One Ukrainian soldier killed, five wounded in Donbas conflict zone in last day : UNIAN news
02.01.2015

*One Ukrainian soldier was killed and another five were wounded in the Donbas conflict zone in the last day, National Security and Defense Council spokesman Andriy Lysenko said at a briefing in Kyiv on Friday. *

He said that over the last day the situation in the Donbas conflict zone has not changed, with the Russian-backed militants carrying out sporadic attacks on Mariupol, Donetsk, Luhansk and Debaltseve.

According to Ukrainian military intelligence, local militants are continuing to be replaced by Russian military personnel as part of an effort to place all of the various armed gangs in the occupied territories under a unified command structure, Lysenko said.

Ukraine unilaterally declared a ceasefire on December 9, but it has been regularly violated by the Russian-backed militants in the east of Ukraine. Nevertheless, there has been a marked decrease in the frequency and severity of the attacks in the last few weeks.

Russian soldiers take charge in Horlivka, Donetsk region, says Tymchuk : UNIAN news
02.01.2015
*A large group of Russian soldiers in unmarked, winter combat gear has arrived in the Donetsk region town of Horlivka, head of the Information Resistance group and military expert Dmytro Tymchuk wrote on Facebook on Friday. *

*



*

"In Horlivka, a fresh formation of Russian troops (up to 300 men) has taken control of the city,” Tymchuk wrote.

“The soldiers arriving were dressed in new camouflage uniforms, unmarked, well-equipped and well-armed."

Since the arrival of the Russians in the town, the number of local fighters has fallen sharply, said the expert.

Elsewhere, in Volnovakha district, Russian-backed militant units have again moved up to the frontline positions of the Ukrainian armed forces, Tymchuk said.

"Two fresh formations of the enemy, together numbering up to 200 people, were observed, along with six armored vehicles. Active intelligence gathering is also observed in the area (flights of UAVs and sabotage and reconnaissance groups of the enemy)," Tymchuk said.


----------



## nekrasa

Hindustani78 said:


> stepan bandera was Ukrainian nationalist who wanted the establishment of the an Independent Ukrainian state and was assassinated in 1959.
> 
> Marchers carrying Stepan Bandera's portraits and played the drums. Smaller marches also took place in other Ukrainian towns, such as Lviv, Dnipropetrovsk, Odessa. Bandera, who led the Organisation of Ukrainian Nationalists in the* first part of the 20th century is revered by Ukrainian nationalists for fighting Russian and Polish occupation in Ukraine* but denounced by others as a Nazi collaborator during World War II.



You just have proven that you have no clue about Ukraine and its dark history. You are spreading lies all over... someone pay you for this ukie propaganda?
Yes, sure, ukrainian nationalist fought against "Polish occupations" in 1943, murdered about 200 000 polish citizens (mainly women, child, elderly) They used cruel methods, I wont write about it couse it's trully the devil face...

Here's two film from russian side, quite objectiv story about ukie nationalist: Bandera, Szuchewicz and others retards from UPA, OUN... I hope you'll watch it and try write the same what you had posted:

The document content bloody graphic, but it's the real face of ukrainian nationalist.


----------



## Hindustani78

nekrasa said:


> You just have proven that you have no clue about Ukraine and its dark history. You are spreading lies all over... someone pay you for this ukie propaganda?
> Yes, sure, ukrainian nationalist fought against "Polish occupations" in 1943, murdered about 200 000 polish citizens (mainly women, child, elderly) They used cruel methods, I wont write about it couse it's trully the devil face...



Why i would spread propaganda ? and why anyone would pay me ? 

This article is there on Ukrainian website 
Thousands mark death of Ukrainian nationalist hero - watch on - uatoday.tv





> Here's two film from russian side, quite objectiv story about ukie nationalist: Bandera, Szuchewicz and others retards from UPA, OUN... I hope you'll watch it and try write the same what you had posted:
> 
> The document content bloody graphic, but it's the real face of ukrainian nationalist.



I have read about all this and that's why i am talking about it . Its reality that there were invasions by red army and Nazi army in which many people from all the nations have suffered and millions were perished.


----------



## nekrasa

Ok you just passed info from ukie side, which is full of historical lias, your choise what you posted...



Hindustani78 said:


> I have read about all this and that's why i am talking about it . Its reality that there were invasions by red army and Nazi army in which many people from all the nations have suffered and millions were perished.



Simply example of relativism of yours... and its justified ukrainian nationalist which on Nazis' side murdered otheres nations in cruel way? I don't get it.


New ukr forces coming to Donbas:


----------



## Hindustani78

nekrasa said:


> Ok you just passed info from ukie side, which is full of historical lias, your choise what you posted...
> 
> Simply example of relativism of yours... and its justified ukrainian nationalist which on Nazis' side murdered otheres nations in cruel way? I don't get it.



Oh Come on please. There is always two side of the coin and everywhere no one wants to show what is going on with the Ukrainian people and how the people are suffering there.

You are still there only it seems in 19th century . United states, Germany, Canada all are helping Ukraine so does that make them supporters of Nazis. I see all this as the case of sovereignty of a country.

A woman walks past one of the armoured personell carriers of Russian SOBR (Special Police Forces) which arrived in the Crimean capital Simferopol, on May 15 2014


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> I see all this as the case of sovereignty of a country.




Sovereignty. Sovereignty. Sovereignty. Is that the only thing you know? Perhaps we should have let Hitler massacre Jewish people because by golly bombing Germany was an infringement on Germany's sovereignty.


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> Sovereignty. Sovereignty. Sovereignty. Is that the only thing you know? Perhaps we should have let Hitler massacre Jewish people because by golly bombing Germany was an infringement on Germany's sovereignty.



I see all these things in terms of my country first . For us Indian ours sovereignty and integrity is important.


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> I see all these things in terms of my country first . For us Indian ours sovereignty and integrity is important.




India is a diverse country. Of course, it is important for India to stay as 1.


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> India is a diverse country. Of course, it is important for India to stay as 1.



You gave the answer by yourself.


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> You gave the answer by yourself.




Consider losing Crimea as punishment for coup. Germany lost land after WW1 and after WW2 as punishment.

shiny telescope, can see far


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> Consider losing Crimea as punishment for coup. Germany lost land after WW1 and after WW2 as punishment.



But here not just about Crimea but even Eastern Ukraine, gas crisis, coal mines, over all the Ukrainian people who are suffering.


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> But here not just about Crimea but even Eastern Ukraine, gas crisis, coal mines, over all the Ukrainian people who are suffering.




Not punishment enough. Germany lost about half its land after WW2 and is now a small country.


----------



## nekrasa

Hindustani78 said:


> Oh Come on please. There is always two side of the coin and everywhere no one wants to show what is going on with the Ukrainian people and how the people are suffering there.
> 
> You are still there only it seems in 19th century . United states, Germany, Canada all are helping Ukraine so does that make them supporters of Nazis. I see all this as the case of sovereignty of a country.



You seem blind on one eye. What's a suffering of ukrainian people, where, by whom... What you are trying to prove? That ukrainian people are shelling by russian army, that someone trying eliminated them, destroy their houses and lives...

Pictures from Donetsk and region, who did this? How do you think?




















































Let's face to facts then, Ukr Forces shelling cities with russian people inside, they destroy houses, factories etc. Of course you can justife this becouse of abstract idea: sovereignty, integrity, democracy, nation and others words that match to current situation for those on the top. If you aren't fish you should remember what happened in Serbia few years ago. Similar situation but the forces of good 'United states, Germany, Canada' had other point of view about sovereignty of independent country.
It' s ironic now isn't it. So don't try to play these cards...


----------



## Superboy

terrorist snowman

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

nekrasa said:


> You seem blind on one eye. What's a suffering of ukrainian people, where, by whom... What you are trying to prove? That ukrainian people are shelling by russian army, that someone trying eliminated them, destroy their houses and lives...
> 
> Let's face to facts then, Ukr Forces shelling cities with russian people inside, they destroy houses, factories etc. Of course you can justife this becouse of abstract idea: sovereignty, integrity, democracy, nation and others words that match to current situation for those on the top. If you aren't fish you should remember what happened in Serbia few years ago. Similar situation but the forces of good 'United states, Germany, Canada' had other point of view about sovereignty of independent country.
> It' s ironic now isn't it. So don't try to play these cards...



We all saw how much people were suffering since the last 10 years , and how gas wars were making lifes miserable for the people. Ukraine instead of developing went more backward which kept the people suffering and being dependable in which they can even decide to sign agreements with other neighboring countries in which they can go and earn to improve their life. Enter like asylum seekers, refugees or stateless person and go through all the suffering in which everyone can play with their lifes. Here only it has showed how the big powers have played with the life of the Ukrainian people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

meanwhile in Italy


----------



## Gabriel92

Another "monument" of "lenin' destroyed in Odessa. 










Azov,respect to them and all other battalions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nekrasa

Gabriel92 said:


> Another "monument" of "lenin' destroyed in Odessa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]



Something else ukr forces destroyed recently:









Zolote, Lugansk region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

nekrasa said:


> Something else ukr forces destroyed recently:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zolote, Lugansk region.



It is called returning the fire. (if you count the obsolete artillery of the ukrainian side.)


----------



## flamer84

vostok said:


> meanwhile in Italy
> View attachment 180834
> View attachment 180835
> View attachment 180836
> View attachment 180837



Always knew that the extreme left in Europe are Russian financed stooges,been so from the Cold War.Very soon these traitors will get what's owed to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

flamer84 said:


> Always knew that the extreme left in Europe are Russian financed stooges,been so from the Cold War.Very soon these traitors will get what's owed to them.




Russia never put military bases in Romania. Now you are a stooge of the US with hundreds of US military bases in Romania. Your country is under American military occupation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flamer84

Superboy said:


> Russia never put military bases in Romania. Now you are a stooge of the US with hundreds of US military bases in Romania. Your country is under American military occupation.




Russia robbed Romania blindly,in the 50's there was famine in Romania and grains were shipped to Russia.I could go on and on.Russia had soldiers in Romania up until 1958.The difference between Russian and US soldiers is that the first group raped and robbed like it was a hobby while the second is friendly,fraternizes with the locals and are welcomed here so spare me the bolshevic speech.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

flamer84 said:


> Russia robbed Romania blindly,in the 50's there was famine in Romania and grains were shipped to Russia.I could go on and on.Russia had soldiers in Romania up until 1958.The difference between Russian and US soldiers is that the first group raped and robbed like it was a hobby while the second is friendly,fraternizes with the locals and are welcomed here so spare me the bolshevic speech.




There was no Russia in the 1950s. That would be the USSR where Ukraine was the dominant country. If anyone is to blame, it's Ukrainians. Because Ukraine is a small country, Ukrainians are much more extreme compared to Russians. Look at the KKK style torch march in Kiev.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

TASS: Russia - Putin signs law on military service in Ukraine for Russian nationals in Crimea

January 03, 8:32 UTC+3 
The decree signed Friday has been posted on the official website of legal information. It takes effect since signing





MOSCOW, January 2. /TASS/. Russian President Vladimir Putin on Friday signed a decree to recognize the validity of documents on military service in Ukraine for Russian nationals residing in Crimea and Sevastopol.

The decree signed Friday has been posted on the official website of legal information. It takes effect since signing.

The Republic of Crimea and Sevastopol, a city with a special status on the Crimean Peninsula, where most residents are Russians, refused to recognize the legitimacy of authorities brought to power amid riots during a coup in Ukraine in February 2014.

Crimea and Sevastopol adopted declarations of independence on March 11, 2014. They held a referendum on March 16, 2014, in which 96.77% of Crimeans and 95.6% of Sevastopol voters chose to secede from Ukraine and join the Russian Federation. Russian President Vladimir Putin signed the reunification deals March 18, 2014.

Despite Moscow’s repeated statements that the Crimean referendum on secession from Ukraine was in line with the international law and the UN Charter and in conformity with the precedent set by Kosovo’s secession from Serbia in 2008, the West and Kiev have refused to recognize the legality of Crimea’s reunification with Russia.

According to the Crimean and Ukrainian statistics bodies, as of early 2014, Crimea had a population of 1,959,000 people; Sevastopol has a population of 384,000 people.

Work to integrate the Crimean Peninsula into Russia’s economic, financial, credit, legal, state power, military conscription and infrastructure systems is actively underway now that Crimea has acceded to the Russian Federation.

*Best photos of the year 2014*

Reuters / *Wednesday, March 05, 2014*
Perevalnoe, Ukraine: During Russia's occupation of the Crimean peninsular in Ukraine, masked men without insignia had appeared at Ukrainian army bases and important transport hubs all over the peninsular. Although they declined to say who they were, their Russian accents, military kit and license plates left little doubt that Moscow had sent them. The locals believed they would protect them from attackers from Kiev





ATO NEWS: ATO soldiers detained deputy commander of bandit’s battalion - Міністерство оборони України
*Saturday, January 3*, DONBAS — According to the ATO press center, on the New Year’s Eve the ATO soldiers detained deputy commander of bandit’s battalion Leshyi who completed reconnaissance of ATO positions near Bakhmutka highway. It is worth mentioning the bandit formation Leshyi is known by its furious terror of local population, racket and marauding

Ukraine concerned about increasing number of attacks and provocations by militants| Ukrinform
KYIV, January 3 /Ukrinform/. The Ukrainian Foreign Ministry has reported an increasing number of attacks and provocations by illegal armed groups, including using Grad multiple rocket launchers, artillery and mortars, and sees such actions as an intentional violation of the Minsk agreements.

The press service of the Ukrainian Foreign Ministry said this in a statement on Saturday.

"The number of attacks and provocations by illegal armed groups in Donbas has significantly increased in recent times. Thirteen cases of such shelling were recorded on January 2 alone near the settlements of Debaltseve, Hnutove, Novohryhorivka, Troitske, Chornukhyne, Mayorsk, Krymske and the Donetsk airport. Of particular concern is the fact that militants again started to use BM-21 Grad multiple rocket launchers, artillery and mortars," reads the statement.

The Foreign Ministry sees these actions as a deliberate violation of the Minsk agreements and attempts to endanger the efforts being exerted today by Ukraine and its international partners for the implementation of the peace plan of Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko.



NSDC: One Ukrainian serviceman injured over past 24 hours| Ukrinform
KYIV, January 3 /Ukrinform/. One Ukrainian serviceman has been injured in the anti-terrorist operation area in Donbas over the past 24 hours.

Anti-terrorist operation spokesman, Colonel Andriy Lysenko, said this at a briefing on Saturday, an Ukrinform correspondent reports.

The map reflecting the situation in Donbas as of 12.00 on January 3 has been released by the information and analytical center of the Ukrainian National Security and Defense Council.







Superboy said:


> There was no Russia in the 1950s. That would be the USSR where Ukraine was the dominant country. If anyone is to blame, it's Ukrainians. Because Ukraine is a small country, Ukrainians are much more extreme compared to Russians. Look at the KKK style torch march in Kiev.



Poll: More than 88% of Ukrainians say ‘nyet’ to joining Russia : UNIAN news
03.01.2015

*An overwhelming majority of Ukrainians are unenthusiastic about their region joining Russia, with an overall total of 88.3% saying a firm “nyet” to the idea, according to a new poll. *






In contrast, only 3.1% of those polled in a survey conducted for newspaper ZN.UA by the Kyiv International Institute of Sociology said they liked the idea of joining the “Russian world.”

Similar figures emerged when citizens were asked if they would like their region to be separated from the rest of Ukraine, but remain independent and not join Russia - only 2.6% said they wanted to see the independence of their region.

In Odessa, widely touted by Kremlin fans as a “native Russian” city, support for joining the motherland was a firm 0%, as it was in the southeastern city of Kherson.

Patriotic feelings vary throughout the country, but there is a general trend of it lessening as one goes from west to east: while in the west support for an independent Ukraine is 94.0% and in the center 98.1%, in the south it is 93.3%, and in the east 81.5%.

The study, entitled "The views and opinions of the population of Ukraine: December 2014" was carried out from December 4-19, 2014. The study comprised 3,035 interviews with adult residents of Ukraine who live in 179 settlements of Ukraine.

In Luhansk and Donetsk regions survey was conducted only on territory controlled by the Ukrainian authorities. The poll’s statistical sampling error does not exceed 1.8%.

Representatives of self-proclaimed Donetsk republic, Ukrainian army may meet after Jan 16 - Interfax

MOSCOW. Jan 2 (Interfax) - Representatives of the self-proclaimed Donetsk people's republic (DPR) and the Ukrainian armed forces might meet after January 16, DPR envoy to the Minsk contact group Denis Pushilin said.

"The date for this meeting has not yet been set. It is likely to take place following a meeting on settling the military conflict in Ukraine in the Normandy format in Astana from January 15 to 16," the Donetsk news agency quoted Pushilin as saying on Friday.

The DPR delegation at the meeting will bring up the issue of civilian deaths resulting from the artillery shelling of populated areas, he said.

"We are currently gathering facts of people's deaths as a result of military shelling," he said.

The Donetsk news agency reported that a civilian resident of Horlivka had been killed by mortar fire on Friday. Another person was injured and is receiving treatment at the city hospital.


----------



## vostok

Czech head Zeman Yatsenyuk called the " Prime Minister of the war "
Alexander Kuranov. Czech Director milo? Zeman believes the Prime Minister of Ukraine Arseniy Yatsenyuk " Prime Minister of war, who does not want a peaceful resolution to the current issues of the country.

" focusing on the small speech Prime Minister Yatsenyuk, I guess it is, rather, " the Prime Minister of the war, because he does not want a peaceful solution of the situation in Ukraine - ed), which gives recommendations to the European Commission, but wants to solve this problem by force, " the leader said in an interview in Prague newspaper Pravo published on the first day of the weekend.

The current policy of Kiev, in the opinion of the Czech President, has two faces. One is a head Petro Poroshenko, who " has the ability to be a " man of peace " and the other is the Ukrainian Prime Minister, which saves to the militants in the East of the Republic of compromisso position.

Zeman also believes that his phrase about the situation in Ukraine could affect the fall of its popularity in the country in recent months, as most of the " poorly informed citizens in the Czech Republic believe that the overthrow of President Viktor Yanukovych in February 2014 was something like " velvet revolution of autumn 1989 in what was then Czechoslovakia.

" They think there was something like we had a " velvet revolution, " said milo? Zeman.- The Maidan was not in any democratic revolution, I think that Ukraine is a civil war ".
Czech head Zeman Yatsenyuk called the Prime Minister of the war

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

New Year in Donbas


----------



## Superboy

What gun is this?


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## vostok

Do not confuse. Left - terrorists separatists, right - civilized Europeans.
January 1 in Donetsk and Kiev.


----------



## vostok

Nazi Claus, Lvov.


----------



## Hindustani78

ATO NEWS: Illegal armed formations completed 10 attacks - Міністерство оборони України
*Sunday, January 4,* DONBAS — According to the ATO press center, the situation in the region is still tense. In the past night the illegal armed formations have completed 10 provocations near: Donetsk airport, Nikishyno, Novyi Aydar, Bogdanivka, Orlovske, Gnutove.

In spite of provocations, Ukrainian servicemen control the situation and complete the scheduled activities.

*Sunday, January 4,* MYKOLAYV – Servicemen of the Detached Airborne Brigade of the Armed Forces of Ukraine returned home having accomplished tasks assigned in the Eastern Ukraine for a long time.









Ukrainian Right Sector batallion volunteers man a position on January 3, 2015 near the eastern Ukrainian village of Pisky, in the northeastern Donetsk region. AFP PHOTO / VASILY MAXIMOV





A photograph showing a Russian BMP-97 armored car – a type of vehicle used only by the Russian armed forces – has been shown by the Bellingcat investigation group to have almost certainly been taken in Luhansk.





TASS Russia News Agency
ODESSA, Ukraine, January 4 /TASS/. A tank wagon with petroleum products exploded at the Peresyp railway station near Odessa on Saturday in what was classified as a terrorist act. “The explosion took place as a result of the detonation of an explosive device. All the materials of the case will be sent to the Ukraine Security Service department of the Odessa region,” Anastasiya Yakubenko, the acing press service chief of the Ukrainian Interior Ministry told a Ukrainian television channel “112” on Saturday.


Ukrainian soldiers guard checkpoints near militant-held areas in Luhansk region - watch on - uatoday.tv
Fears of a terror attack have led the military to bolster checks in and out of Ukraine's two eastern

Ukraine's National Security and Defence Council has set up seven corridors to closely monitor traffic entering and exiting the insurgent zone and has also blocked all other routes of entry and exit.

Military donates winter clothes to Ukraine - PRAGUE POST | The Voice of Prague

The Czech Defense Ministry has donated Ukraine more than 10,000 pieces of clothing, mainly for winter, which it needs no longer according to an agreement of Dec. 30, the ministry says on its web pages.





Pro-Russian rebels, cossacks from the 1st Cossack Regiment, guard a checkpoint decorated by Russian national and Don Cossacks flags, just outside in Pervomaisk, eastern Ukraine, Saturday, Dec. 6, 2014.


----------



## vostok

A resident Lvov refused to shake hand with the "president" Poroshenko.


----------



## Superboy

Where did Right Sector get AK-100 series guns?


----------



## Hindustani78

Russian-backed militants attack Ukrainian forces 10 times overnight : UNIAN news
04.01.2015
*Russian-backed militants in Ukraine’s Donbas conflict zone attacked Ukrainian military positions 10 times overnight, the press service of the Ukrainian government’s Anti-Terrorist Operation reported on Sunday. *





*The press service said the attacks were carried out using a variety of weapons, including multiple rocket launcher systems.

"Using small arms and rocket-propelled grenades, the militants twice attacked our defenders at Donetsk airport, and attacked three times the village Nikishin,” the press service said.

“Near Noviy Aydar the terrorists used anti-tank guided missiles."

The militants also opened fire with artillery near the settlements of Bogdanovka and Orlovskoe, the press service said. The outskirts of the village of Hnutova were also hit by a barrage of Grad rockets.

The ATO press service said situation in the Donbas conflict zone has not changed significantly. The Ukrainian authorities say the Russian-backed militants who have seized control of parts of Ukraine’s Luhansk and Donestk regions have stepped up their attacks on Ukrainian forces since the New Year.

Ukraine unilaterally declared a ceasefire in the Donbas conflict zone on December 9, but the militants have continued to attacked Ukrainian forces. However, the intensity and frequency of the militants’ attack had begun to fall before New Year.*

Kadyrov confirms readiness to travel to Donbas, if need be - Interfax

January 04, 2015 19:45
*Kadyrov confirms readiness to travel to Donbas, if need be*
GROZNY. Jan 4 (Interfax) - Chechen leader Ramzan Kadyrov has said he will fulfill any order of the Supreme Commander-in-Chief and if need be, is ready to travel to Donbas.

"I never make populist declarations. I repeat once again that if it is necessary for Russia, I will fulfill any order of the Supreme Commander-in-Chief of the Russian Armed Forces Vladimir Putin. And I would advise those whom it concerns, whether it is in Donbas or elsewhere, to take my words very seriously," he said in an interview with Interfax.

That was his response to the request to comment on his statement made last December that he is ready to travel to Donbas as a volunteer.

"I never say what I won't do or what I cannot do," Kadyrov stressed.


----------



## Pangu

Ukrainians, like their Slavic brothers in Russia were victims of Nazi anti-Slavic campaign in WWII. To see them adorning the Nazi symbol today is so unreal & conflicting. Surely the lessons of the past is forgotton too fast!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

*Zeman led comparison marsh supporters Bandera flights with the Nazis under Hitler*
In Ukraine, where 1 January held a torchlight procession nationalists, there is something bad, said in an interview to the radio station, the head of the Czech Republic milo? Zeman.

" With Ukraine's something wrong. January 1, organized marches in honor Stepan Bandera, which, incidentally, is similar to Reinhard Heydrich (Acting Reichsprotektor occupied by Nazi Germany Czech lands - Ed.) , "said Zeman.

in Kiev January 1, passed torchlight procession in honor of the 106th anniversary of the birth of the head of the Organization of Ukrainian nationalists Stepan Bandera.

All this, According to Zeman, " was organized exactly the same as the marches were organized by the Nazis during the years of Nazi Germany."

" I repeat, this happened on 1 January 2015. Well, I myself said that Ukraine is something bad. But something bad and With the European Union, which have not raised any protest against this action, " he noticed Zeman.
The head of the Czech Republic led comparison parade in Kiev flights in Hitlers Germany


----------



## Hindustani78

Militants in Donbas begin preparing air defense positions, says Tymchuk : UNIAN news
5th Jan 2015

"It is reported that Strela-10M air defense complexes (six pieces of equipment) have been deployed in the area,” Tymchuk wrote.

“The division is staffed by Russian air defense experts."

In addition, according to Information Resistance, the militants are concentrating manpower and equipment in the area of Pervomaisk and close to Novotashkovka. The transfer of forces and equipment is being carried out in secret, military equipment is sent in small batches, and the militants are also moving in small groups.

"In the area of Bakhmutskaya highway a company-strong tactical group of Russian Airborne Troops staffed with contract servicemen disguised as a so-called ‘militia’ has been observed,” Tymchuk said.



Tymchuk: Chechen police arrive in Donbas to support militants : UNIAN news
"In fact, the unit is staffed by police officers of Chechnya who signed a pledge to Chechen Interior Minister Ruslan Alkhanov during a show at a stadium in Grozny at the end of December last year testifying that they are "ready to fulfill any order of the supreme commander, Russian President Vladimir Putin, Russian Interior Minister Vladimir Kolokoltsev and the Head of the Chechen Republic Ramzan Kadyrov to protect the interests of the Russian Federation, anywhere in the world,” Tymchuk wrote.

According to Information Resistance, the unit of "Kadyrovtsi" (literally "followers of Kadyrov") is equipped with heavy infantry weapons and around 10 armored vehicles.



New blast hits Odesa as terror threat rises - watch on - uatoday.tv

An *explosion hit Odesa* late on Sunday night near a Ukrainian military support center.

The blast took place at about 10:30 pm and police, who were on the scene within minutes, said there were no injuries or deaths, but there was substantial damage to a building which is being used as a coordination center for Ukrainian soldiers heading to the front line.

*Odesa has been hit with a series of explosions* over the past month where the regional chief police there reported that during the past few weeks, "five terrorist attacks hit the city, with one claiming a human life". Ukraine has sent in the national guard to provide extra security.

Ukraine has begun tightening control of transport in and out of the eastern Ukrainian regions that are currently occupied by Russian-backed insurgents as the threat of terror attacks rises Ukraine's National Security and Defence Council has set up seven corridors to closely monitor traffic entering and exiting the insurgent zone and has also blocked all other routes of entry and exit.

The decision to set up transport corridors in eastern Ukraine comes in response to terror threats and a series of explosions in Ukrainian cities including Odesa, *Kharkiv*, Kherson and Kyiv.

Last week,* Ukraine suspended its train service* into and out of Russian-occupied Crimea citing security concerns. As Russia currently controls the Crimean peninsula, Ukraine is worried Moscow could utilise the train network to send Russian troops into Ukraine.





Head of the Ukrainian Orthodox Church Filaret has provided humanitarian aid to the soldiers of the 101st Brigade of Ukraine's Armed Forces. This brigade is now serving near Debaltseve, a city in the *Donetsk region*, which was recaptured by Ukraine's army back in July.

The soldiers will receive the aid before January, 7, when Orthodox Ukrainians celebrate Christmas.

The Orthodox Church of the Kyiv Patriarchate has already sent 5 tons of food, clothes and medicine to Ukraine's army over the last year. *Patriarch Filaret* has also instituted an award "for self-sacrifice and love for Ukraine".

*Filaret, Head of Ukrainian Orthodox Church*: _"We will award people, who love Ukraine and are ready to give their lives for Ukraine. Those people, who sacrifice everything to help our soldiers in Donbas, will also receive medals."_

Soldiers, clergy and donors will be awarded with these medals. Some 100 Ukrainians are already set to receive the award.


----------



## Superboy

Graduates of New Russian universities to receive dual diplomas also from Russia.

Truth about situation in Ukraine's Photos - Truth about situation in Ukraine | Facebook


----------



## Galad

Meanwhile milions of dollars are being delivered in bags again in Ukraine by usual suspects.Question is for what?New maidan?To get rid of Porky?Or start something again in neo-nazi heartland of Lvov?
And since Ukraine is well-known for the habit of stealing gas during winter Gazprom is closely watching volumes coming through pipeline passing Ukraine.And will act right away if Ukraine steal gas once again.


----------



## Hindustani78

An explosion in Ukraine's Black Sea port of Odessa in the middle of the night ripped through a building that reportedly housed a volunteer organization collecting donations for the country's armed forces fighting pro-Russian separatists in the east.




A series of explosions qualified as terrorist attacks strikes a number of strategic Ukrainian cities, overshadowing the winter holidays.

The latest in a series of explosion took place in Odesa, home to 1 million residents, on the night of Jan. 4. An explosion happened at a doorstep of the office of the local EuroMaidan coordination center, that has been lately engaged in raising donations for Ukrainian soldiers fighting in the east of the country. 

No one was injured. Police classified the attack as an act of terrorism and started an investigation.

In the past five months, Odesa has seen at least seven blasts. Three of them happened in December and targeted pro-government and volunteer organizations helping army, and a store of patriotic souvenirs. Two explosions hit a railroad track and a bar, leaving three injured. Finally, on Jan. 3, an explosion took place at the Odesa-Peresyp railway station. The blast targeted freight tanks carrying petroleum products. Police qualified it as a terrorist attack.

A bomb that hit the EuroMaidan center on Jan. 4 has destroyed the main door of the center, damaged office blinds and shattered the windows in the apartment blocks nearby. Police says an unknown man threw a bomb at the doorstep around 10:45 p.m. local time.

International internet campaign to support jailed Ukrainian pilot - read on - uatoday.tv
Jan. 5, 2015

Dozens of Ukrainian military personnel held illegally in Russian prisons 





An international internet campaign began on 5 January to raise awareness about the *plight of Ukrainian pilot Nadezhda Savchenko, *who is currently imprisoned in Russia after having been abducted in east Ukraine in summer 2014.

Campaign organizers are calling on internet users to post information about Nadezhda Savchenko in different languages using the hashtag #FreeSavchenko.

33-year-old Ukrainian military pilot Savchenko was captured in June in east Ukraine by *Kremlin-backed insurgents*, who smuggled her across the border before handing her over to the Russian authorities, who charged her with involvement in the killing of two Russian journalists in the east Ukraine war zone. 

22 days ago *Savchenko declared a hunger strike* after Russian jail officials refused to let a doctor treat her for an ear infection.

Savchenko was elected in absentia to the Ukrainian parliament in the country's October elections. However, on 22 December a Moscow court ruled that the imprisoned Ukrainian pilot did not qualify for immunity despite being an MP. 

Russian President Vladimir Putin denies that Savchenko and more than 30 additional Ukrainian servicemen currently being held in Russian jails are prisoners of war.

Ukraine's Security Council confirms 1,000 Ukrainians being treated in Russian hospitals - watch on - uatoday.tv
Jan. 5, 2015

Council denies claims that the Ukrainians are captured soldiers

Some 1,000 Ukrainians are currently in Russian hospitals - that information came first from Russian Human Rights activist Elena Vasilyeva and has now been confirmed by Ukraine's Security and Defence Council.

But the Council denies Vasilyeva's conjecture that the Ukrainians are captured soldiers, saying instead only that those in Russian hospitals have been fighting alongside Russian-backed insurgents in Ukraine's eastern Donetsk and Luhansk regions.

The Council says it has not received any confirmation from Russian officials that Ukrainians with gunshot wounds are being treated in Russia. Notification between the two nations is customary in such cases.


----------



## Superboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Superboy

13 Ukrainian soldiers killed themselves by colliding their cars in bad weather. RIP

Thirteen servicemen killed, over 20 injured in road accident in eastern Ukraine

13 Ukraine soldiers killed in road crash in east - Yahoo News


----------



## Superboy

http://www.newsweek.com/how-russians-are-sent-fight-ukraine-296937


----------



## Hindustani78

ATO NEWS: Terrorists continue attacks - Міністерство оборони України
*Tuesday, January 6,* DONBAS — According to the ATO press center, since 2.00 a.m. no attack has been observed.

However, before 2.00 a.m. the illegal armed formations completed 11 provocations against Ukrainian positions.

Generally, Ukrainian servicemen control the situation at the delimitation line and keep peace within the liberated territories.


ATO heroes return home - Міністерство оборони України
*Tuesday, January 6,* ZAPORIZHJYA — Servicemen of artillery unit returned home. They have completed the tasks assigned in the anti-terror operation region (near Donetsk airport) for two months. Their relatives, friends, volunteers and local citizens met them with bread and salt. Servicemen will have a short leave.










Odesa military doctors cured over 6,000 soldiers in ATO region - Міністерство оборони України

*Tuesday, January 6,* ODESA — “Since May and till the end of the past year about *80% of our personnel within four mobile medical brigades and one mobile hospital *have been worked near ATO region and directly in ATO region. Our specialists cured over 6,000 soldiers. Over 1,700 soldiers hospitalized from Donetsk and Lugansk regions were cured in the Center,” Col. Volodymyr Maydanyuk, Head of Military Medical Clinical Center of the Southern Region, stated.

According to him, medical personnel carried out all the tasks required. Meanwhile, 14 military doctors were wounded in the ATO region.

This year the doctors’ efforts will be directed to qualified medical treatment and improvement of treatment and diagnostic base of the Center.





Military engineers repair special equipment - Міністерство оборони України
*Tuesday, January 6,* RIVNE — Engineer military unit specialists repair and recover the special military equipment. After repair and recovery works the equipment is tested and placed in storage.

*During autumn — winter period engineers built two bridges over the Goryn River in Rivne Oblast and one temporary bridge over the Aydar River in Lugansk Oblast.*

“We carefully maintain our special equipment in order it operates in sustainable manner,” Lt. Col. Yuriy Nechytaylo, Deputy Commander of Military Unit, remarked.

Azov positions come under fire near Hranitne| Ukrinform
KYIV, January 6 /Ukrinform/. Terrorists are shelling the positions of the Azov special purpose battalion near the village of Hranitne in Telmanove district of Donetsk region, reads a report posted on the Facebook page of the Azov battalion.

"Right now there is a shelling of Azov battalion positions near Hranitne. [Terrorists] are shelling us with a 120-millimeter mortar. Good morning to everyone!!!!" reads the statement.





Terrorists provided with convoys of ammunition through Donetsk| Ukrinform
KYIV, January 6 /Ukrinform/. Russian-terrorist troops are reinforcing their positions between the settlements of *Dokuchayevsk and Olenivka near Donetsk* and stocking up with ammunition and fuel.

Information Resistance group leader Dmytro Tymchuk reported this on his Facebook page.

"Between the settlements of Dokuchayevsk and Olenivka Russian-terrorist troops are equipping a fortified locality. They are equipping hidden firing positions, shelters, minefields, etc. Supply convoys regularly arrive through Donetsk (mainly with ammunition and fuel)," he said.

Tymchuk added that a new enemy formation staffed by local militants had arrived in the area of the settlement of Komsomolske. Up to 12 armored vehicles are in the formation (including three tanks).

"This group interacts with the Russian company task force operating in the area of Telmanove (which, in turn, fired at the positions of Ukrainian troops in the area of the settlements of Hranitne two days ago)," he said.

Donetsk gunmen steal 800 kilograms of explosives from factory| Ukrinform
"Members of an illegal armed group arrived at the Amvrosiyivka section of the Donetskvybukhprom enterprise and took explosives with a total weight of 800 kg from the warehouse," the report says.

Russian electronic warfare station discovered in Donbas, says Tymchuk : UNIAN news

*




"A Russian electronic warfare station has been discovered to be operating north of Starobesheve,” Tymchuk wrote.

“The electronic warfare station is intended to jam the [radio] operating frequencies of Ukrainian troops."

In addition, according to the Information Resistance group, Russian-backed militants are continuing to actively use drones and carry out ground reconnaissance in the area south of Donetsk and Mariupol.*

National Security and Defense Council sets up seven checkpoints in Donbas : UNIAN news





NSDC spokesman Andriy Lysenko said at a briefing in Kyiv on Tuesday that the checkpoints will be manned by border guards, police and representatives of the fiscal services, and will be equipped with special devices for the identification of individuals.

The first checkpoint is on the Luhansk-Shchastia-Novoaidar route. The second is Luhansk-Stanitsa, Luhansk-Shyroky. The third - Fashchevka-Debaltseve-Artemivsk. The fourth - Goptovka-Artemivsk. The fifth – Donetsk-Kurakhovo. The sixth - Donetsk-Mariupol (through Volnovakha) and the seventh - Novoazovsk-Krasnoarmijsk-Talakovka-Mariupol.

“The routes along which the checkpoints are being set up are the safest way to cross the demarcation line, as the rest of the area is heavily mined and local people have been informed about this,” Lysenko said.

"We do not recommend bypassing the checkpoints when crossing this line," Lysenko added.


----------



## nekrasa

Another protest song about civil war, it's worth more than thousand words from ukr ATO news:





An article from The Washington Post:
Warlords and armed groups threaten Ukraine’s rebuilding - The Washington Post

And for the russians here:

V dien` Rozhdienija Khrista zhelaju vam mnogo schastja, lubvi, uspiekhov i mira.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

3 Ukrainian servicemen KIA yesterday. RIP

Lysenko: Three Ukrainian soldiers killed in Donetsk region on January 6


----------



## Hindustani78

An Ukrainian Right Sector batallion volunteer fires a machine gun on Jan. 3 from his position near the eastern Ukrainian village of Pisky, in the northeastern Donetsk region, at pro-Russian separatists near the Donetsk airport.





Ukrainian border guards detain Australian citizen in Donbas
An Australian citizen has been detained at the Heorhiyivka checkpoint in Donetsk region while crossing from the territory controlled by the militia of the self-proclaimed Donetsk People's Republic (DPR), the Ukrainian State Border Guard Service said on Jan. 7.

"Information concerning this citizen came from the police. An inspection of his personal belongings yielded ten 7.62 shells, a flak jacket, two knives, a pass and an identification document of a journalist accredited in the DPR," it said.



Superboy said:


> 3 Ukrainian servicemen KIA yesterday. RIP



Three Ukrainian soldiers killed in Donetsk region yesterday – ATO speaker
07.01.2015

Three Ukrainian soldiers were killed and one was wounded in eastern Ukraine over the last 24 hours, ATO Speaker Andriy Lysenko has stated.

"Over the past day we lost three Ukrainian soldiers. One was killed by a sniper near the settlement of Nikishyne, another - from a mortar attack near Donetsk airport, the third soldier - near the village of Pisky. Another serviceman was injured," he said at a briefing in Kyiv.







Militants shell Ukrainian military positions 15 times on Christmas Eve : UNIAN news
07.01.2015

*Russian-backed militants in Ukraine’s Donbas intensified their shelling of Ukrainian positions on the night before Orthodox Christmas, launching 15 attacks, the press service of the Ukrainian government’s Anti-Terrorist Operation wrote on Facebook on Wednesday. *
"Between 1815 and 0600 illegal armed groups fired 15 times on the positions of our military," the press center of the ATO headquarters said.
*It said that at first the militants fired automatic grenade launcher at the village of Hranite, then attacked seven times with small arms, mortars and artillery fire on Piskiy from areas in Donetsk. In addition, militant mortar fire hit the villages of Taramchuk, Petrovskoe, Vodnaya, and the meteorological tower of Donetsk airport.*

*"In the area around Debaltseve, from 2225 to 2230 there was shelling near Chernukhin. And the bandits also fired mortars at Olkhovatka and Redkodub," the press center said.*

*At the same time, the ATO headquarters said that the provocations by the militants did not prevent the Ukrainian military from celebrating Christmas, noting that some Ukrainian units even attended Christmas religious services.*

Ukrainian forces say they have destroyed two Russian tanks in east Ukraine - watch on - uatoday.tv
Officials say army was defending itself from provocation

Ukraine's Security Service says that the Ukrainian army has destroyed two *Russian tanks* near the village of *Pisky in eastern Ukraine*.

10 people, who were operating the tanks reportedly died whilst 12 other were injured.

Officials say the *Ukrainian army* is keeping to a ceasefire signed in September and was only responding to an attack which came from the tanks.

*Andriy Lysenko, spokesman for Ukraine's Security and Defense Council: *_"Our tanks and defensive systems are constantly following the boundary lines. We don't attack"._

The original *ceasefire deal signed in Minsk* was widely violated. Both sides attemped to renew efforts at a truce in December however fighting has continued in parts of east Ukraine.


----------



## vostok

Artillery of junta came under fire back of militia's mortars.


----------



## Hindustani78

nekrasa said:


> With all respect Hindu, these news are war propaganda, and I don't know how's your business spreading this crap here.
> 
> The polish government don't care about polish people (not citizen!) there, otherwise they'd tried to help them six/seven months ago, when the war had started. So, this is only PR. They'll do nothing in this case, literally...
> 
> Pro-russian rebels sturm ukie checkpoinkt, film from summer, but published yesterday:



*Polish foreign ministry to evacuate east Ukraine ethnic Poles - watch on - uatoday.tv*
Jan. 7, 2015

Some 205 Poles reportedly in the Donbas

The Polish Foreign Ministry says it is in the final stages of preparations to e*vacuate Polish nation*als from the conflict-hit regions of east Ukraine, where Ukrainian troops are fighting a Russian-backed insurgency.

According to figures from Polish Radio, some 205 Poles in Ukraine's *Donbas region* will arrive in Poland in the next few days.

The conflict has been raging since March last year, it has claimed more than 4,000 thousand lives and forced thousands of Ukrainians to flee their homes in the east in order to find shelter in other parts of the country.


----------



## Echo_419

vostok said:


> Artillery of junta came under fire back of militia's mortars.



Sheer waste of human life  & commrade have you joined the fighting or not,since you live in Ukraine


----------



## Superboy

vostok said:


> Artillery of junta came under fire back of militia's mortars.




What happened? Ukrainian artillery got destroyed by terrorist mortars?


----------



## vostok

Superboy said:


> What happened? Ukrainian artillery got destroyed by terrorist mortars?


Terrorist artillery got destroyed by Novorossian mortars.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nekrasa

Hindustani78 said:


> *Polish foreign ministry to evacuate east Ukraine ethnic Poles - watch on - uatoday.tv*
> Jan. 7, 2015
> 
> Some 205 Poles reportedly in the Donbas
> 
> The Polish Foreign Ministry says it is in the final stages of preparations to e*vacuate Polish nation*als from the conflict-hit regions of east Ukraine, where Ukrainian troops are fighting a Russian-backed insurgency.
> 
> According to figures from Polish Radio, some 205 Poles in Ukraine's *Donbas region* will arrive in Poland in the next few days.
> 
> The conflict has been raging since March last year, it has claimed more than 4,000 thousand lives and forced thousands of Ukrainians to flee their homes in the east in order to find shelter in other parts of the country.



And what about it? It's again a propaganda. In this news you've got promises, even lector used a future time ' will arrive '. These people would have been on Christmas (Polish prime minister declered it in December), but in the roman rite, not orthodox.
Even if somebody will arrive to Poland that would be some officials from Charków, Donietsk, Lugansk, Dniepropietrowsk, but certainly not the ordinary people from Donbas.
These people live there all along, and polish government... don't care about them...

Insted of reading ukr war propaganda, it's better to listen some music with a message from Cossacks:


----------



## gau8av

nekrasa said:


> And what about it? It's again a propaganda. In this news you've got promises, even lector used a future time ' will arrive '. These people would have been on Christmas (Polish prime minister declered it in December), but in the roman rite, not orthodox.
> Even if somebody will arrive to Poland that would be some officials from Charków, Donietsk, Lugansk, Dniepropietrowsk, but certainly not the ordinary people from Donbas.
> These people live there all along, and polish government... don't care about them...
> 
> Insted of reading ukr war propaganda, it's better to listen some music with a message from Cossacks:



I don't understand why he's spreading all this pro ukie nazi crap either, maybe he works for a US sponsored ministry in Lithuania or something.


----------



## nekrasa

gau8av said:


> I don't understand why he's spreading all this pro ukie nazi crap either, maybe he works for a US sponsored ministry in Lithuania or something.



Ukr propaganda is so obvious that even in Poland on the blogs Poles are finding liars all along. For example: Few days ago would supposed to be a battle with tanks near Donetsk, here's reporting from ukr television TCH:
Видео - Российская дивизия в Донецке понесла потери - Видео ТСН онлайн, архив видео - ТСН.ua

Look at the moment 24s. to 30s, this supposed to be destroyed russian tank T-90...

Now look at the russians maneuvers 2013 and film Russian tank T-90 (1000HP) stuck in the mud:





Look at the moment from 4.58s. to 5.05s.

It is hilarious, isn't it?

Most of the news from ATO news, ustoday and so on are similar to this one above...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Latest from OSCE Special Monitoring Mission to Ukraine (SMM) based on information received as of 18:00 (Kyiv time), 6 January 2015 | OSCE

On 5 January whilst traveling to Ulyanivs’ke BCP (65km south-east of Donetsk, “DPR”-controlled), the SMM was stopped at a checkpoint manned by five members of the Cossack battalion "Sokolinaya sotnia" (Falcon hundred), near “DPR”-controlled Novoivanevka (59km south-east of Donetsk). The “DPR” members did not let the SMM pass the checkpoint, referring to an order from their superiors.

While traveling to government-controlled Makarivka (108km west-south-west of Donetsk) the SMM saw two trucks with mounted rocket-launcher systems, likely to be “Uragan” systems, being guarded by Ukrainian Armed Forces soldiers. The trucks were stationary, parked near a field. The SMM spoke with some of the soldiers, who stated that they were from the “Anti-Terrorism Operation” (“ATO”) and have pulled back as far as possible from positions held by “DPR”.

On 6 January, while in government-controlled Myrne (60km south of Donetsk) the SMM heard sounds consistent with artillery shelling, which lasted for approximately 40 minutes. The SMM assessed that the sound was consistent with an exchange of fire, concentrated in an area some 8km north of Myrne.

On 5 January at approximately 17:30 hours, an SMM UAV was engaged by what appeared to be a truck-mounted ZU-23 (23mm twin barrelled anti-aircraft gun). The incident occurred in Oktyabr village, 18km north-east of Mariupol, in “DPR”- controlled territory. UAV video analysis showed unknown persons firing at the UAV. A similar incident had occurred on 2 December in the same area (see _SMM Daily Report 2 December 2014_).

On 5 January in *Lviv *the SMM met with representatives of the Regional Department for Social Protection (RDSP) who stated that the total number of internally displaced persons (IDPs) registered in the Lviv region amounted to 9,661, out of which 6,608 were adults and 3,053 children. The number of registered IDPs from the Donetsk and Luhansk regions was 6,764, out of which 4,661 were adults and 2,103 children. The number of IDPs from Crimea who registered with the RDSP was 2,897, out of which 1,947 were adults and 950 children.


----------



## vostok

*Russia’s 11th Humanitarian Convoy for Donbas Heading to Border With Ukraine*
*



*
*A Russian Emergencies Ministry official has said that the 11th Russian humanitarian convoy, carrying 1,400 tonnes of aid to the war-torn Donbas region, is currently heading towards the Russian state border with Ukraine.*
MOSCOW, January 8 (Sputnik) —The 11th Russian humanitarian convoy carrying 1,400 tonnes of aid to the war-torn Donbas is currently heading towards the Russian state border with Ukraine, Russian Emergencies Ministry official said Thursday.

“The convoy of more than 120 trucks left the Don Rescue Center of the Russian Emergencies Ministry and is heading towards the state border,” Oleg Voronov, deputy chief of the crisis management center with the Russian Emergency Situations Ministry, said.


The regions of Donetsk and Luhansk have been suffering a severe humanitarian crisis as a result of a military operation launched by Kiev in mid-April 2014.

Since August 2014 Russia has delivered a total of 13,400 tonnes of humanitarian aid to the region. The tenth humanitarian aid convoy returned to Russia on December 22 after bringing food, medicines and building materials to Donbas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Gunmen shell Ukrainian military positions with Grad rockets overnight : UNIAN news
08.01.2015

*Russian-backed militants in Ukraine’s Donbas stepped up their attacks on Ukrainian positions, using heavy weapons and rockets overnight, the press center of the government’s Anti-Terrorist Operation headquarters said on Thursday. *

*"Illegal armed groups continued to provoke Ukrainian servicemen, and opened fire on Ukrainian positions eight times using mainly heavy weapons - mortars and artillery, including Grad multiple rocket launchers,” a report posted by the press center on Facebook reads.*

*In particular, using mortars and artillery systems, militants three times opened fire at ATO forces near the village of Vodiane. Donetsk airport and a town near Pisky were also hit by mortar attacks. Ukrainian positions at the Ostraya Mogyla burial mound were fired on with small arms.*

*"Yesterday, at about 1900 bandit armed formations opened fire two times with Grad BM-21 multiple rocket launchers on Ukrainian positions near the settlements of Tonenke and Kamenka,” the press center wrote.*

*The attacks by militants in the Donbas subsided after 0235, it said.*


*Tymchuk: Militants fire on Ukrainian troops with rockets near Donetsk : UNIAN news*
*"Six firing batteries, including cannon artillery, anti-tank guns, and multiple launch rocket systems were the weapons [used by] the Russian-backed militants. From time to time, these artillery groups have been reinforced for specific tasks with mortars and multiple launch rocket system from units concentrated in the southeast of Donetsk," he said.*

*At the same time, the activity of at least three tactical fire militant groups has been recorded in the western and north-western regions of Donetsk that are directly adjacent to the forward positions of Ukrainian troops.*

*"The groups consist of armored vehicles, including tanks, anti-aircraft guns and mortars mounted on vehicles. These maneuverable groups periodically fire on positions of Ukrainian armed forces, and then change their positions," Tymchuk said.*

*"Units of Russian-backed insurgents are firing on Ukrainian troops with howitzers and Grad multiple launch rocket systems near the bridgehead of Debaltseve," he said.*
*...........................................................................................................................*

*Interfax 01/08 13:37 Tajikistan acknowledges involvement of its citizens in fighting in Ukraine*


----------



## vostok

Smashed positions of junta near Debaltsevo.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Superboy

Reuters: More than 1 million flee, Ukraine close to 'humanitarian catastrophe'


----------



## Hindustani78

Lviv paratroopers leave for ATO region - Міністерство оборони України
*Thursday, January 8.* LVIV — About 400 servicemen of high mobility airborne troops have left for the anti-terror operation region for tasks accomplishment.

It is worth mentioning for each serviceman this will be the second and even the third mission in the ATO region.


















21% of Ukrainians believe in voluntary return of Crimea - poll| Ukrinform

KYIV, January 5 /Ukrinform/. More than 20% of Ukrainians believe that Russia-occupied Crimea could voluntary return to Ukraine in case of Ukraine's turning into developed and economically attractive state, according to a poll conducted by the Kyiv International Institute of Sociology commissioned by ZN.ua news website.

According to the survey, 18.5% of Ukrainians believe that it is necessary to fight for the annexed peninsula.

Most respondents believe that Ukraine has lost Crimea forever. This opinion was expressed by 23.5% of Ukrainians.

16% of respondents believe that the prerequisite for a possible return of Crimea is economic and political turmoil in Russia.

....................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> Russia-occupied Crimea




Russia annexed. There's a big difference. There are no more Ukrainian citizens in Crimea because they were forced to change their citizenship to Russian citizenship.


----------



## Hindustani78

Border guards detain ‘DPR policeman’ : UNIAN news
08.01.2015 |

*Ukrainian border guards have detained a Ukrainian citizen in a bulletproof vest, who was carrying a hand grenade and an ID issued by the “Donetsk People’s Republic police,” Ukraine’s National Security and Defense Council said on Thursday. *

The border guards detained the man when they were inspecting a bus operating the Donetsk-Aleksandrovka bus route.

Ukrainian border guards are continuing their efforts to prevent terrorist acts, the information and analytical center of the National Security and Defense Council said.


Two Ukrainian soldiers injured on January 7 – ATO spokesman
08.01.2015

No Ukrainian soldiers were killed, however two were injured in the anti-terrorist operation (ATO) area in Donbas on January 7, ATO spokesman Andriy Lysenko has said.

"Yesterday, no Ukrainian soldiers were killed, two were injured," he said at a briefing in Kyiv on Thursday.

However, the situation in the ATO area remains tense, Lysenko said.

"Members of illegal armed groups carried out provocative attacks on Ukrainian military positions near Donetsk and Luhansk," he said.

Lysenko said that small arms and mortars, as well as Grad multiple rocket launchers and Uragan self-propelled multiple rocket launchers were used in these attacks.


----------



## Superboy

Sputnik - Russia's 11th humanitarian convoy delivers aid... | Facebook


----------



## Galad

Meanwhile Ukraine is firmly on the road to "bright" European future 
-Only 8 bilions left in country foreign reserves
-This year country debt will reach 90% of GDP(more than double compared to "tyran" Yanukovich)
-Country currency fall down from 8/USD(Yanukovich) to 22/USD(for now)
-Massive(20% +) fall in all money-making manufacturing industries
-War tax is here to stay for foreseeble future
-15% tax on all pensions bigger than 180USD
-30% of year 2015 budget gonna be spend for debt repayment and murdering civilians in DNR/LNR
-Part of the Canadian help misteriously disappered on the way from airport to brave Ukrainian "heroes"on the front lines
-New much bigger property taxes ,increased price for utilities,cutting down of all benefits to population
-Plan to give under direct USA control many(1000 plus) manifacturing plants
-Theft and wastes of up to 20-25 % of entire military budget
-and many more
Meanwhile people of Crimea are more than happy for their escape from the house of madness called Ukraine.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nekrasa

Galad said:


> Meanwhile Ukraine is firimly on the road to "bright" European future
> -Only 8 bilions left in country foreign reserves
> -This year country debt will reach 90% of GDP(more than double compared to "tyran" Yanukovich)
> -Country currency fall down from 8/USD(Yanukovich) to 22/USD(for now)
> -Massive(20% +) fall in all money-making manufacturing industries
> -War tax is here to stay for foreseeble future
> -15% tax on all pensions bigger than 180USD
> -30% of year 2015 budget gonna be spend for debt repayment and murdering civilians in DNR/LNR
> -Part of the Canadian help misteriously disappered on the way from airport to brave Ukrainian "heroes"on the front lines
> -New much bigger property taxes ,increased price for utilities,cutting down of all benefits to population
> -Plan to give under direct USA control many(1000 plus) manifacturing plants
> -Theft and wastes of up to 20-25 % of entire military budget
> -and many more
> Meanwhile people of Crimea are more than happy for their escape from the house of madness called Ukraine.








Lots of people said: don't take cookies from the stranger, that might be bad for your health... Unfortunetly _samostijna _Ukraine didn't listen to.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

ATO NEWS: Militants completed 50 attacks against Ukrainian positions - Міністерство оборони України

*Friday, January 9,* DONBAS — According to the ATO press center, the situation in the ATO region has considerably aggravated in the past night. Illegal armed formations by violating the ceasefire have increased a number of attacks against the ATO positions; they have used mortars, artillery, GRAD. In the past night the militants have completed 34 attacks. They were the most active in Donetsk direction.

There were seen 8 flights of UAVs.

Totally, the illegal armed formations have attacked the Ukrainian servicemen for 50 times in the past 24 hours.


Tymchuk: Russian military launch fast-track training for militants in Donbas : UNIAN news
09.01.2015

*Several accelerated training courses have been organized in Makiivka, Alchevsk and Krasnyi Luch for a number of local units of Russian-backed militants, head of the Information Resistance group Dmytro Tymchuk wrote on his Facebook page on Friday. *

"We have observed the training of artillery spotters and scouts. The trainers are from the Russian military," he said.

"At the insistence of Russian specialists, the militants have set up [bases for the] repair and maintenance of weapons and military equipment that has been used for a long period of time. The corresponding maintenance crews have been organized there," Tymchuk said.

"Spare parts and supplies have been delivered under the cover of humanitarian convoys from Russia," he said.

Four Ukrainian soldiers killed in east in past 24 hours - Kyiv
09.01.2015

Four Ukrainian servicemen have been killed and another eight have been injured in the anti-terrorist operation area in the country's eastern regions over the past 24 hours, operation spokesman Andriy Lysenko said at a press briefing in Kyiv on Friday.

"Four of our hero soldiers have been killed in the past 24 hours. Another eight have been injured," he said.


----------



## nekrasa

ATO press center... and no more question...

Ukrainian MLRS "Hurricane" firing 















I don't know if it's an effect of this firing or other one but it's Donetsk today. Probably a family died inside... So Charlies won't forget light candles for them...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

results of today's junta's shelling


----------



## Superboy

Ukraine to increase army strength to 250,000, drafting new military doctrine - Poltorak


----------



## Hindustani78

ATO NEWS: Terrorists have violated ceasefire for 24 times - Міністерство оборони України
*Friday, January 9.* DONBAS — According to the ATO press center, the situation in the ATO region worsens. Illegal armed formations continue to attack the Ukrainian military and use grenade launchers, mortars, artillery systems and tank armament. Terrorists have violated the ceasefire for 24 times.

In Lugansk region, the situation worsens. Militants attacked buildings of local citizens. During two hours there was combat fight between illegal armed formations and Ukrainian servicemen. Bandits used GRADwhile retreating. A sniper was seen near Schastya.

Two civilians killed as insurgents intensify attacks in east Ukraine - watch on - uatoday.tv
Jan. 9, 2015

Militant training bases established in Luhansk

Ukraine's military have said that Kremlin-backed insurgents in east Ukraine over the past 24 hours had stepped up attacks on Ukrainian positions in Donetsk region, using mortars, heavyt artillery and rocket launchers.

Military spokesman Leonid Matyukhin on January 9 said insurgents had launched some 34 attacks over the period.

Andriy Lysenko, spokesman for Ukraine's National Security and Defense Council, reported in his briefing that 4 Ukrainian serviceman and 2 civilians had been killed in the attacks.

Head of the Information Resistance group, Dmytro Tymchuk, meanwhile reported that several accelerated training courses have been organized in Makiivka, Alchevsk and Krasnyi Luch in Luhansk region for a number of local units of Russian-backed militants.

BBC News - Ukraine crisis: Rebels 'intensify Donetsk and Luhansk attacks'
9 January 2015 Last updated at 16:16 GMT 

A pro-Russian fighter guards the road near Donetsk airport




Pro-Russian separatists have intensified their shelling of government positions in eastern Ukraine, military officials say.

Four Ukrainian soldiers and two civilians have reportedly been killed in the latest violence in the Donetsk and Luhansk regions.

Officials said the spike in attacks followed the arrival of a Russian aid convoy in the region on Thursday.

The fighting comes ahead of peace talks mooted to take place next week.

The foreign ministers of France, Germany, Russia and Ukraine have agreed to meet on Monday to discuss the crisis, according to the German foreign ministry.

Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko said in December that he planned to meet Russian President Vladimir Putin in Astana, the Kazakh capital, on 15 January alongside the German and French leaders. However, officials in Germany and France have not confirmed this.

'Military supplies'
Ukrainian military officials said the soldiers had been killed following a surge in mortar and rocket attacks on army positions in eastern Ukraine.

Workers unloaded a Russian aid convoy in Donetsk on Thursday




They claim the Russian aid convoy that arrived in the region on Thursday was used as cover for bringing military supplies to the rebels.

Meanwhile separatist leaders in the rebel stronghold of Donetsk say two civilians were killed in clashes around the city's bitterly contested airport, AFP news agency reports.

The airport, just outside the city, has been battered by shelling for months.

A ceasefire in eastern Ukraine was agreed in September, but there have been many violations and tensions escalated when the separatists held elections condemned by Ukraine as illegal.

Nato has condemned Russia's involvement in Ukraine and has plans for a "high readiness force" that could be deployed rapidly to Eastern Europe.

The rebels seized official buildings in the east in April, soon after Russia's annexation of the Crimean peninsula. The rebels and Moscow accuse the pro-Western leaders in Kiev of having ousted former President Viktor Yanukovych illegally, and of threatening the rights of Russian-speakers.

The rebels control much of the Donetsk and Luhansk regions. They accuse Ukraine of shelling residential areas of Donetsk indiscriminately from positions in and around the airport.

..................................................................................................................................................................................................
09.01.15 20:17
*Savchenko lost 10 kilograms because of hunger strike. She was transferred to solitary confinement cell - lawyer*


----------



## Superboy

@vostok 

Do terrorists who terrorize the illegal coup government have heavy artillery beyond 100 mm deployed at the frontline?


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> @vostok
> 
> Do terrorists who terrorize the illegal coup government have heavy artillery beyond 100 mm deployed at the frontline?




There is war going on over there and Ukrainian military is facing Separatists backed by Russian troops and military machine


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> There is war going on over there and Ukrainian military is facing Separatists backed by Russian troops and military machine




Not a war. Terrorism.


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> Not a war. Terrorism.



its a limited war similar like Georgia one.


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> its a limited war similar like Georgia one.




It was never a war. A war is between two sovereign countries.


----------



## Galad

Hindustani78 said:


> There is war going on over there and Ukrainian military is facing Separatists backed by Russian troops and military machine


And proof of your claims are where exactly?Ah that`s right -nonexistent.Created out of thin air with nothing(no recordings,no satelite images,no photos) to back up.So work harder and find a single proof of your laughable claims.


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> It was never a war. A war is between two sovereign countries.



Ukrainian Separatists are armed and backed by Russian Federation military. 

06.01.2015
"A Russian electronic warfare station has been discovered to be operating north of Starobesheve,”








05.01.2015
*Russian-backed militants in the Shakhtarsk area of Ukraine’s Donetsk region have started preparing an air-defense network*
"It is reported that Strela-10M air defense complexes (six pieces of equipment) have been deployed in the area,” 







Galad said:


> And proof of your claims are where exactly?Ah that`s right -nonexistent.Created out of thin air with nothing(no recordings,no satelite images,no photos) to back up.So work harder and find a single proof of your laughable claims.




There is plenty of sources online in Ukrainian and Russian language, i don't know both languages if i would have learn then for sure i would have posted them.


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> Ukrainian Separatists are armed and backed by Russian Federation military.




Yes, but there is no war between Ukraine and Russia, or else Ukraine army would be demolished by now by Russia air force.


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> Yes, but there is no war between Ukraine and Russia, or else Ukraine army would be demolished by now by Russia air force.



Ukraine is having Air Defenses

* 12 Mar 2014*





* 25 Sep 2014*


----------



## nekrasa

Hindustani78 said:


> Ukrainian Separatists are armed and backed by Russian Federation military.
> 
> 06.01.2015
> "A Russian electronic warfare station has been discovered to be operating north of Starobesheve,”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 05.01.2015
> *Russian-backed militants in the Shakhtarsk area of Ukraine’s Donetsk region have started preparing an air-defense network*
> "It is reported that Strela-10M air defense complexes (six pieces of equipment) have been deployed in the area,”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is plenty of sources online in Ukrainian and Russian language, i don't know both languages if i would have learn then for sure i would have posted them.



What is a date of these pictures? is it: 06.01.2015 and 05.01.2015 as there is...? If yes, you are not suspicious of the green background, are you?


----------



## Hindustani78

nekrasa said:


> What is a date of these pictures? is it: 06.01.2015 and 05.01.2015 as there is...? If yes, you are not suspicious of the green background, aren't you?



Nov. 21, 2014
Russian-backed Ukrainian separatists pose aboard a mobile anti-aircraft battery.


----------



## Galad

Hindustani78 said:


> Ukrainian Separatists are armed and backed by Russian Federation military.


Try harder.The very same equipment was captured in early days of summer from your brave Ukranian heroes.Too bad Russia is not delivering weapons to DNR/LNR.Couple hundred units of heavy equipment will stop once and for all any desires for murder of civilian population and destruction of infrastructure by Ukranian side.


----------



## nekrasa

Hindustani78 said:


> Nov. 21, 2014
> Russian-backed Ukrainian separatists pose aboard a mobile anti-aircraft battery.



Still, it's rather a late summer than late autumm... ok, thx


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> Ukraine is having Air Defenses
> 
> * 12 Mar 2014*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * 25 Sep 2014*




So did Libya. Rafale jams 1980s obsolete air defense radars. Su-35S jams obsolete 1980s air defense radars.


----------



## Hindustani78

Galad said:


> Try harder.The very same equipment was captured in early days of summer from your brave Ukranian heroes.Too bad Russia is not delivering weapons to DNR/LNR.Couple hundred units of heavy equipment will stop once and for all any desires for murder of civilian population and destruction of infrastructure by Ukranian side.



How you think that Ukrainian Separatists are holding back Ukrainian military without heavy weapons ? All the intelligence agencies and new media outlets have issued many statements and even pictures were published.

10 July 2014 of Strela driven past separatist checkpoint in Donetsk, believed to have come from Russia.





Ukrainian servicemen stand near weapons, seized from pro-Russian separatists, near Slaviansk in this July 8, 2014 file photo. – Reuters pic, July 29, 2014.





24 June 2014
Washington said last week that a number of Russian tanks and armoured personnel carriers had crossed the border into the east of Ukraine.





Pro-Russian separatists from the Vostok (East) battalion sit on a T-64 tank in Donetsk, eastern Ukraine, July 16, 2014. (Photo : Reuters)





A column of pro-Russian separatists tanks rides near the town of Krasnyi Luch in Lugansk region, eastern Ukraine, on Oct. 28.




Tuesday, September 2, 2014 Pro-Russian fighters sitting on a T-64 tank in Starobesheve







Superboy said:


> So did Libya. Rafale jams 1980s obsolete air defense radars. Su-35S jams obsolete 1980s air defense radars.



Ukraine is having a functional military under one command and it can stand up for itself.


----------



## Galad

Hindustani78 said:


> How you think that Ukrainian Separatists are holding back Ukrainian military without heavy weapons ? All the intelligence agencies and new media outlets have issued many statements and even pictures were published.


Once again try harder.All equipment you link as "proof" is employed by Ukrainian Army(btw during entire conflict high-ranking Ukranian offcialls keep selling weapons to DNR/LNR-but you so conviniently miss to notice the reports).Not interested of various claims of caught in lies western secret services neither of journalist with their "I see it"and zero proof.From other side ìm quite intrested from satelite photos of Russia delivering tanks etc to DNR/LNR.And also very interested from actual satelite and AWACS info for MH17.Feel free to send such pictures my way.Thank you


----------



## Hindustani78

Galad said:


> Once again try harder.All equipment you link as "proof" is employed by Ukrainian Army(btw during entire conflict high-ranking Ukranian offcialls keep selling weapons to DNR/LNR-but you so conviniently miss to notice the reports).Not interested of various claims of caught in lies western secret services neither of journalist with their "I see it"and zero proof.From other side ìm quite intrested from satelite photos of Russia delivering tanks etc to DNR/LNR.And also very interested from actual satelite and AWACS info for MH17.Feel free to send such pictures my way.Thank you



No , i am reading news from all the sides. Be it Ukrainian news agency, Reuters, Itar tass, Sputnik, Interfax, OSCE, AP, etc and everywhere there is something which talks about the arming of the Separatists and even the presence of Russian Federation troops. Recently even Chechen even came to fight in Ukraine.

NATO satellite images show Russian combat units in Ukraine





August 29, 2014


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> Ukraine is having a functional military under one command and it can stand up for itself.




1980s arms is no match for 2010s arms. Fact.


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> 1980s arms is no match for 2010s arms. Fact.



Ukraine is working to modernize its military before 2011 and even up gradations were done 

In 2011 Ukraine’s state-owned defence industry conglomerate Ukroboronprom and France’s Sagem have signed an agreement to renew cooperation on modernization of Mi-24 attack helicopter for the Ukrainian Army.

The Mykolayiv Mechanical-Repair Plant delivered five APCs to Ukraine’s Armed Forces in October 2011 and plans to produce 170 APCs of various sorts for the Ukrainian Armed Forces by 2017.

Ukraine’s Ground Forces will be equipped with new air defense systems by 2025, the Poltava surface-to-air missile system, the Bars man-portable air-defense systems, the modernized Osa-AKMsurface-to-air missile system, and the Colibri man-portable air-defense systems.


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> Ukraine is working to modernize its military before 2011 and even up gradations were done
> 
> In 2011 Ukraine’s state-owned defence industry conglomerate Ukroboronprom and France’s Sagem have signed an agreement to renew cooperation on modernization of Mi-24 attack helicopter for the Ukrainian Army.
> 
> The Mykolayiv Mechanical-Repair Plant delivered five APCs to Ukraine’s Armed Forces in October 2011 and plans to produce 170 APCs of various sorts for the Ukrainian Armed Forces by 2017.
> 
> Ukraine’s Ground Forces will be equipped with new air defense systems by 2025, the Poltava surface-to-air missile system, the Bars man-portable air-defense systems, the modernized Osa-AKMsurface-to-air missile system, and the Colibri man-portable air-defense systems.




If you say so


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> If you say so



BTR-3E1 Armoured Personnel Carrier, Ukraine





BMP-1U variant with Shkval weapon modules


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> BTR-3E1 Armoured Personnel Carrier, Ukraine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BMP-1U variant with Shkval weapon modules




And how long do you think those can last against Su-35S bombardment? Even S-300 would be obliterated. Su-35S are 2010s military hardware. Ukraine only has 1980s military hardware.


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> And how long do you think those can last against Su-35S bombardment? Even S-300 would be obliterated. Su-35S are 2010s military hardware. Ukraine only has 1980s military hardware.



We are here talking about modernization of Ukrainian military. Ukraine do have military industry infrastructure because of which it can change fast. Even NATO technology it will get and some joint ventures will be started with Poland. 

Ukraine, Poland begin joint military-technical production| Ukrinform


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> We are here talking about modernization of Ukrainian military. Ukraine do have military industry infrastructure because of which it can change fast. Even NATO technology it will get and some joint ventures will be started with Poland.
> 
> Ukraine, Poland begin joint military-technical production| Ukrinform




Poland has no military technology.


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> Poland has no military technology.



Every country do have military industrial structure and even Poland is having.


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> Every country do have military industrial structure and even Poland is having.




No plane. No helicopter. No ship. No sub. No tank. No missile. Even has to buy from Norway, a country of 4 million.


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> No plane. No helicopter. No ship. No sub. No tank. No missile. Even has to buy from Norway, a country of 4 million.



Its having everything.


----------



## vostok

Superboy said:


> @vostok
> 
> Do terrorists who terrorize the illegal coup government have heavy artillery beyond 100 mm deployed at the frontline?


The terrorists, who overthrew the legitimate government of Yanukovych have at their disposal almost all weapons, which was once in the Ukrainian army.


----------



## Hindustani78

U.S. calls on Moscow to release jailed Ukrainian pilot| Reuters
Fri Jan 9, 2015

(Reuters) - The United States on Friday called on Moscow to immediately release a jailed Ukrainian military pilot who has been moved to solitary confinement.

State Department spokeswoman Jen Psaki said there were concerns about the health of the pilot, who is on a hunger strike.

"We're deeply concerned by reports that Russia has moved Ukrainian pilot Nadia Savchenko to solitary confinement," Psaki told a daily briefing. "We understand that Ms Savchenko has been on hunger strike for nearly a month to protest the terms of her detention and is suffering additional health problems.

"We call for her immediate release, as well as other Ukrainian hostages held by Russia," Psaki added.

Savchenko, 33, was captured by separatists in eastern Ukraine last June and sent to Russia where she had been held in a psychiatric clinic. Ukraine has said she is one of hundreds of prisoners being held by the pro-Russian separatists.


If Separatists have captured her in Eastern Ukraine , Why she was transferred to Moscow ?


----------



## vostok

Meanwhile, in Kiev.




Anti-fascist underground does not give up.
Inscription - "I will back"


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> U.S. calls on Moscow to release jailed Ukrainian pilot| Reuters
> Fri Jan 9, 2015
> 
> (Reuters) - The United States on Friday called on Moscow to immediately release a jailed Ukrainian military pilot who has been moved to solitary confinement.
> 
> State Department spokeswoman Jen Psaki said there were concerns about the health of the pilot, who is on a hunger strike.
> 
> "We're deeply concerned by reports that Russia has moved Ukrainian pilot Nadia Savchenko to solitary confinement," Psaki told a daily briefing. "We understand that Ms Savchenko has been on hunger strike for nearly a month to protest the terms of her detention and is suffering additional health problems.
> 
> "We call for her immediate release, as well as other Ukrainian hostages held by Russia," Psaki added.
> 
> Savchenko, 33, was captured by separatists in eastern Ukraine last June and sent to Russia where she had been held in a psychiatric clinic. Ukraine has said she is one of hundreds of prisoners being held by the pro-Russian separatists.
> 
> 
> If Separatists have captured her in Eastern Ukraine , Why she was transferred to Moscow ?




This isn't the US's business.


----------



## Hindustani78

Two Ukrainian servicemen killed, 20 wounded in Donbas in past 24 hours| Ukrinform

KYIV, January 10 /Ukrinform/. Two Ukrainian servicemen have been killed and another 20 have been wounded in the area of the anti-terrorist operation in Donbas in the past 24 hours, spokesman for the anti-terrorist operation in eastern Ukraine Andriy Lysenko has said.

"Two Ukrainian servicemen have been killed and another twenty have been wounded in the past 24 hours," he told at a briefing on Saturday.

Lysenko said that two deceased military were soldiers of the Ukrainian National Guard whose battalion was ambushed near the settlement of Stanytsia Luhanska.

"The National Guard's battalion was engaged in a fight near the bridge across the Siversky Donets river. There was an ambush there and two soldiers of the National Guard were killed and 14 were wounded in the fight. Our military managed to repel the attack and get out of this combat," he said.


January 10





An honor guard stands on Independence square on Jan. 10, before the start of a farewell ceremony for one of the Aidar Battalion volunteers killed during the Russian-instigated war in the east of Ukraine.








Volunteers open the coffin during the farewell ceremony for an Aidar Battalion volunteers killed fighting pro-Russian forces in the east of Ukraine.




A girl looks at the coffin during the farewell ceremony of an Aidar Battalion volunteer killed fighting pro-Russian forces in the east of Ukraine.




People and volunteers shout 'Heroes never die' as they honor one of the Aidar Battalion volunteers killed in the Russian-instigated war in the east of Ukraine.











Fighting in east Ukraine doesn't stop despite 'ceasefire' and holiday period - watch on - uatoday.tv
Jan. 10, 2015

On the front line in east, Ukrainian soldiers say that even over the holiday period, *attacks from Russian-backed insurgents* have not let up.

Nor have temperatures, as low as -20 degrees celsius, stopped the fighting. Near the city of Luhansk in recent days, the insurgents seized territory near the Ukrainian army's positions.

*Local resident:*_ "Yesterdy at 3pm I went out to the shop and begged Lord to let me get home alive. Some shooting started but it finished quickly. I couldn't even understand where they were fire from." _

Last month Ukraine declared a "*day of silence*" in an effort to re-establish a ceasefire. But soldiers say the attacks by insurgents have picked up again and are especially frequent after Russia sends convoys of trucks to east Ukraine which it claims contain *humanitarian aid. *

Canadian ship carrying non-lethal Ukrainian military supplies arrives in port city of Odesa - watch on - uatoday.tv
Jan. 10, 2015

A Canadian ship carrying humanitarian aid and supplies for Ukrainian soldiers has docked in the port city of Odesa. The cargo vessel arrived on Saturday morning, carrying items including winter clothing and footwear for the military

It's the latest of a *series of non-lethal aid *Canada has shipped to Ukraine for soldiers fighting Russian-backed militants in the country's two easternmost regions. More humanitarian relief is expected next week.

Canada has become one of Ukraine's staunchest partners since the Kremlin annexed Ukraine's Crimea region in March. Last November, Canada *donated a planeload of the military gear* including communication systems, medical kits, night vision goggles and military clothing, as part of an aid package worth several million dollars.


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> Canada has become one of Ukraine's staunchest partners since the Kremlin annexed Ukraine's Crimea region in March. Last November, Canada *donated a planeload of the military gear* including communication systems, medical kits, night vision goggles and military clothing, as part of an aid package worth several million dollars.




Canada is a weak country. Canada is the land of ice and snow. What equipments does Canada have?


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> Canada is a weak country. Canada is the land of ice and snow. What equipments does Canada have?



we can discuss about it in other thread.


----------



## vostok

Anti-fascists in Zaporozhye have burned the car of junta collaborator.


----------



## Schutz

White on white crime, you all should be ashamed


----------



## Hindustani78

Militants shell Ukrainian positions, residential areas 18 times overnight : UNIAN news
11.01.2015

*Russian-backed militants in the Donbas conflict zone are continuing to attack Ukrainian positions and residential areas with heavy weapons, the press center of the Ukrainian government’s Anti-Terrorist Operation reported on Sunday. *
*
"The situation in the zone of the antiterrorist operation is difficult. During the night, illegal armed groups violated the ceasefire 18 times," the press c enter said in a statement.

It said the militants attacks on Ukrainian military positions are mainly carried out using heavy weapons, including the artillery and multiple rocket launchers.

In particular, the militants fired rocket-propelled grenades at the villages of Novotoshkovskoe, Chernukhin, Oziryanovka and Nikishin. There were two attacks on the new terminal in Donetsk airport, and mortars were fired twice at the village of Shastya.

The villages of Trekhizbenka, Novomihaylovka, and Pisky were shelled, and the heat and electricity station in Shastya was damaged.

The village of Krymske twice came under fire from Grad multiple rocket launchers, two women and a child were killed by shelling in Kryakovka. Also attacked were the village of Teploe and the weather observation tower at Donetsk airport.

"The Ukrainian military are sticking to the ceasefire,” the press service said. “However, in the case of there being threats to their lives, each time they appropriately respond to the militants’ attacks, without harming the civilian population."


*


----------



## Hindustani78

In the Donetsk region warriors howitzer artillery unit of the Armed Forces of Ukraine who perform tasks for the protection of Mariupol, successfully conducted training with combat shooting.

Using regular weapons - howitzer type 2A65 "MSTA-B" gunners parties antiterrorist operation destroyed conditional enemy in a certain area.















In addition to performing assigned tasks military engineers from other sectors ATO assist local people in the reconstruction of infrastructure and destroy explosive remnants of militants in the liberated territories of Donbass.

So, last month demining experts checked for explosive hazardous objects more than 250 kilometers of highways and 100 kilometers of power lines.

















*Canada Aid for Ukraine: Canadian ship brings non-lethal military supplies for Ukrainian soldiers *


----------



## Superboy

1 Ukrainian servicemen got KIA yesterday.

Timeline of the war in Donbass (January 2015–present) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## gau8av

Schutz said:


> *White on white crime, you all should be ashamed*


wut ?


----------



## vostok

As a result of today's shelling junta killed two women and a girl in Kryakovka near Lugansk.


----------



## bobo6661

vostok said:


> As a result of today's shelling junta killed two women and a girl in Kryakovka near Lugansk.


 the little problem in this messege is that it was the russian terrorist that killed them
Militants shell Ukrainian positions, residential areas 18 times overnight : UNIAN news

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

The results of today's war criminal attacks by the junta.


----------



## Hindustani78

Donetsk People’s Republic says 2,251 people killed in fighting, estimates damaged infrastructure at 1.3 billion hryvnya

At least 2,251 people have been killed in fighting in the Donetsk region, a spokeswoman for the self-proclaimed Donetsk People’s Republic (DPR) announced today.

“During the entire period of hostilities in the region 2,251 people have been killed, of which 35 were children under the age of 18,” said Daria Morozova, the DPR’s ‘Commissioner for Human Rights’. It was unclear if the number referred to combatants as well as civilians.

“We have recorded statistics for damaged infrastructure in the territory of the Republic. The total damage at the end of 2014 amounted to about 1.3 billion hryvnia," she added.

Speaking in an interview with the newly formed Donetsk News Agency, run by separatist authorities, she said that more than 50 medical facilities had been destroyed or damaged by the fighting, which began in April 2014 when Kremlin-backed insurgents seized government buildings in the east of Ukraine.

According to the DPR, 4,472 buildings, including 105 schools, are in need of repair or rebuilding after being hit by artillery, mortar or small arms fire. Key infrastructure, including bridges, power lines, gas, heating and water supply pipes, has also been damaged. The cities of Donetsk and Makeyevka have suffered the most, the DPR says.

In December the United Nations and Amnesty International criticized authorities in Kyiv for withdrawing government services from separatist-held territory and allowing Ukrainian volunteer militias to block humanitarian aid shipments to the DPR’s beleaguered inhabitants. The organizations fear the region is on the brink of a humanitarian disaster.

“As winter sets in, the already desperate situation in eastern Ukraine is being made even worse by the volunteer battalions preventing food aid and medicine from reaching those in need,” said Denis Krivosheev, Deputy Director of Europe and Central Asia for Amnesty International.

“It is no secret that the region is facing a humanitarian disaster with many already at risk of starvation.”

*TASS: World - Ukrainian armed forces, Donetsk Republic hand over more than 900 prisoners*

January 11, 19:33 UTC+3 
The Ukrainian armed forces brought mostly civilians for the exchanges of prisoners, while the Donetsk Republic handed over only servicemen to the Ukrainian side

DONETSK, January 11. /TASS/. The self-proclaimed Donetsk People’s Republic and the Ukrainian armed forces had carried out nine exchanges of captives since the beginning of fighting in Donbass, and the tenth could take place in the next two weeks, the republic’s human rights commissioner told the Donetsk news agency on Sunday.

Daria Morozova said 404 people were handed over to the Ukrainian side and 25 people more were released as a good will gesture. The Donetsk Republic received 500 people.

The Ukrainian armed forces brought mostly civilians for the exchanges of prisoners, while the Donetsk Republic handed over only servicemen to the Ukrainian side, she said. The civilians, including many women, did not belong to the militia. They were seized from their homes.

All the people released from Ukrainian captivity could rest and undertake rehabilitation, the commissioner said.

Released people said about mass abuses committed by the Ukrainian side. Ukrainian national guards insulted and tortured militia members and also civilians.

It was known that detained people were beaten up. But national guards also used electric shock to torture prisoners, “branded” captives and made injections with unknown substances. Many of those who were held in Ukrainian captivity have traumas and injures that will remain for lifetime, the human rights commissioner said.

Even those who were in captivity only for four days return with injured kidneys, broken ribs, brain concussion and swastikas burnt on the skin. Ukrainian fighters did not provide medical assistance even for heavily wounded people. National guards did everything to add sufferings for prisoners, former captives said.

In late December, the Donetsk Republic’s chief negotiator for the talks in Minsk, Vice-Speaker of the People’s Council Denis Pushilin, said the republic’s authorities had asked the OSCE and the International Red Cross Committee to conduct an inquiry into abuses committed against prisoners in Ukraine’s territory.

People who were in captivity in the territory controlled by the Ukrainian armed forces return haggard. “We see in what bad condition they are… Many have traces of tortures on their bodies,” Pushilin said after the exchange of captives carried out on December 26. “We have proposed the OSCE and the Red Cross that their specialists should participate in medical examination of people released from captivity. Then, based on received data, a large-scale inquiry should be conducted," Pushilin said, adding that letters with the proposal were already sent to international organizations, and the Donetsk republic’s authorities were waiting for a response.

Since the beginning of the armed conflict in Donbass, 2,251 people, including 35 children under 18, have been killed in the Donetsk region, Morozova said, citing the official data.

She also told the Donetsk news agency that more than 7,200 infrastructure installations had been damaged or destroyed.

The city of Donetsk has been hit most severely, where 4,073 infrastructure facilities have been destroyed.

Makeevka has suffered severe damage from Ukrainian armed forces’ shellings that hit 956 installations in the city.

The human rights commissioner said 4,472 apartment buildings and houses were destroyed in the region in 2014. Shellings also destroyed 445 electro-transmission line sections and stations, 136 heat facilities and 30 water supply, 1,469 gas supply and eleven sewage systems.

Social facilities were also seriously damaged - shells hit 50 hospitals and medical centres, 209 schools and other educational institutions and some cultural centres, Morozova said.


----------



## Galad

bobo6661 said:


> the little problem in this messege is that it was the russian terrorist that killed them


The little problem with your message is your friends from Right Sector/NaziGuard/Azov/Aidar did it.You are free to look and check what they did to the child -missing hand and legs.But this is not problem for you simply because dead is ethnic Russian.Good thing there are still decent army units who "by mistake" shell your friends while the fight with NAF units in recent days.And your friends are also so so stupid and cannot even get it-their days are numbered.New masters in Kiev have no use of them anymore - all of them will have same fate like their buddies from Ilovaisk(where majority of dead were so-called volunteers). But i`m sure your country will help them-will provide visas and citizenship of the likes of Yarosh&co.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nekrasa

bobo6661 said:


> the little problem in this messege is that it was the russian terrorist that killed them
> Militants shell Ukrainian positions, residential areas 18 times overnight : UNIAN news



How do you know who did this? From the ukrainian newspaper? Very funny indeed.
The shelling of Donbas region is the action of ukr forces - they're trying to get there, not otherwise.

I don't know if you fallow this conflict but I assume you don't, otherwise you would know who is in defense now (but soon I belive this might change). You just get here this trivial message 'russian terrorist kill innocent people' instead.
Would you find from ukrainian newspapers who is responibile for suffer of this boy and his family below:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

nekrasa said:


> How do you know who did this? From the ukrainian newspaper? Very funny indeed.
> The shelling of Donbas region is the action of ukr forces - they're trying to get there, not otherwise.
> 
> I don't know if you fallow this conflict but I assume you aren't, otherwise you would know who is in defense now (but soon I belive this might change). You just get here this trivial message 'russian terrorist kill innocent people' instead.
> Would you find from ukrainian newspapers who is responibile for suffer of this boy and his family below:



Shelling is being done from both sides but no one can deny this that war is going on there


----------



## nekrasa

Hindustani78 said:


> Shelling is being done from both sides but no one can deny this that war is going on there



Surely, but Donetsk, Lugansk and other smaller cities are under control of Novorussia, and these cities are shelled. Do you admit it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

nekrasa said:


> Surely, but Donetsk, Lugansk and other smaller cities are under control of Novorussia, and these cities are shelled. Do you admit it?



Ukrainian establishment doesn't deny this that Separatists are having control over those regions but the point is this that those separatists are backed by Russian Federation troops.


----------



## nekrasa

Hindustani78 said:


> Ukrainian establishment doesn't deny this that Separatists are having control over those regions *but the point is this that those separatists are backed by Russian Federation troops.*



It dosen't matter in this case, couse we are trying to find who is responsible for suffering of civilians from Donbas region by the shelling... However I am happy that ukrophil like you see this part of the civil war.


----------



## Hindustani78

nekrasa said:


> It dosen't matter in this case, couse we are trying to find who is responsible for suffering of civilians from Donbas region by the shelling... However I am happy that ukrophil like you see this part of the civil war.



Civilians are suffering on both sides , we cant deny how Ukrainian speaking people were attacked nor how the Russian speaking people vice verse. 

What does this ukrophil means ?


----------



## nekrasa

This means that you like ukrainian side. You know end of the word: -phile means you love it (ukro).

Something from Donetsk:


----------



## Superboy




----------



## Hindustani78

nekrasa said:


> This means that you like ukrainian side. You know end of the word: -phile means you love it (ukro).



I do think that Ukrainian side is not being represented where as Russian Federation side is having too much supporters . Debates should be from two sides, what is wrong if someone is showing the Ukrainian side ?

I try to talk because of the human sufferings and countries sovereignty and intergity

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok




----------



## nekrasa

Another protest song:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

@nekrasa
One my acquaintance bought an apartment for his son in Krakow in spring 2014. He said that they were very well treated, locals praised maidan and so on. However, he traveled to Poland last month - the relation changed to negative.
Is this a common tendency in Poland?


----------



## nekrasa

Tendency to support Ukraine you mean.

I belive the tendention to support Ukraine/Maidan are less and less. A year ago after what that all happened public opinion, media were very pro-ukr, but there's the voices that supporting Ukraine, especially this one under red-black bandera (nomen omen), is stupid and insulting the memory of polish civilians murdered in Wolyn 1943. Many of the public people, authorities, rappers and so on declered it. For examples: rapper:





Legia Warsaw fans (they are also anti-russian) during the home game with Metalist Kharkiv shouted: “f.uck UPA and Bandera”





Here's ukie propaganda/lies after the polish fans visited Kiev:





Thus, lots of people know now that this Maidan wasn't uprising of ukrainian, but another plan USA in their geoplitical strategy... However here's also a strong support from communities which are pro-ukies and anti-russian (they are also pro-NATO, pro-USA) as well...
There's a case with russian embargo, which hits polish business – it's another argument for no-support ukr.
So summing it: Elites and MSM are pro-ukies, the people aren't...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

nekrasa said:


> Tendency to support Ukraine you mean.
> 
> I belive the tendention to support Ukraine/Maidan are less and less. A year ago after what that all happened public opinion, media were very pro-ukr, but there's the voices that supporting Ukraine, especially this one under red-black bandera (nomen omen), is stupid and insulting the memory of polish civilians murdered in Wolyn 1943. Many of the public people, authorities, rappers and so on declered it. For examples: rapper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legia Warsaw fans (they are also anti-russian) during the home game with Metalist Kharkiv shouted: “f.uck UPA and Bandera”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's ukie propaganda/lies after the polish fans visited Kiev:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thus, lots of people know now that this Maidan wasn't uprising of ukrainian, but another plan USA in their geoplitical strategy... However here's also a strong support from communities which are pro-ukies and anti-russian (they are also pro-NATO, pro-USA) as well...
> There's a case with russian embargo, which hits polish business – it's another argument for no-support ukr.
> So summing it: Elites and MSM are pro-ukies, the people aren't...


Thanks for the answer. I understood the situation.


----------



## bobo6661

but it's still very high and the basic for its polish people don't like russians to much ... for what they did in past history
people like to say"The enemy of my enemy is my friend " 
and here for futboll lovers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

Kiev Satan's ball: La Bohème cut and ate cake in a form of Russian child. One of the party guests - Vasilieva, sick woman, for dirty Western money coming up with tales about Russian soldiers in New Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## metronome

vostok said:


> Kiev Satan's ball: La Bohème cut and ate cake in a form of Russian child. One of the party guests - Vasilieva, sick woman, for dirty Western money coming up with tales about Russian soldiers in New Russia.


unbelievable, that is just sick !

wow, just wow....

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

ok, just watched the full thing.. my previous comment was halfway during the vid and just about the cake scene, some pretty disturbing images toward the end, maybe you should put a warning and not fully embed but provide a link for it..

and just to play devil's advocate for a minute, as despicable as the situation is, both the war and this cake party. I read that Ukrainians have been referred to as "little Russians" traditionally, something which the ultras (as one would expect) take great exception to, so the cake party is possibly not all about celebrating killing kids in Donbass, but as a rebuke to the "little Russian" tag.. it's in pretty bad taste either way.

@vostok


----------



## vostok

metronome said:


> unbelievable, that is just sick !
> 
> wow, just wow....
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ok, just watched the full thing.. my previous comment was halfway during the vid and just about the cake scene, some pretty disturbing images toward the end, maybe you should put a warning and not fully embed but provide a link for it..
> 
> and just to play devil's advocate for a minute, as despicable as the situation is, both the war and this cake party. I read that Ukrainians have been referred to as "little Russians" traditionally, something which the ultras (as one would expect) take great exception to, so the cake party is possibly not all about celebrating killing kids in Donbass, but as a rebuke to the "little Russian" tag.. it's in pretty bad taste either way.
> 
> @vostok


"Little Russia" has got nothing to do with it. It's just fascists, russophobes - mentally ill people.
By the way, thank you. I did not watch until the end, so I changed the video.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## metronome

vostok said:


> "Little Russia" has got nothing to do with it. It's just fascists, russophobes - mentally ill people.


some very mentally sick people for sure


----------



## Superboy

Head of terrorists Zakharchenko announced the following:

1. no more negotiation with Ukraine

2. no more rotations of Ukrainian soldiers allowed at the Donetsk airport


----------



## vostok

this heroic old man managed to defend the statue of Lenin in the Nazi-occupied Slavyansk from bunch of vandals.


----------



## nekrasa

metronome said:


> unbelievable, that is just sick !
> 
> wow, just wow....
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ok, just watched the full thing.. my previous comment was halfway during the vid and just about the cake scene, some pretty disturbing images toward the end, maybe you should put a warning and not fully embed but provide a link for it..
> 
> and just to play devil's advocate for a minute, as despicable as the situation is, both the war and this cake party. I read that Ukrainians have been referred to as "little Russians" traditionally, something which the ultras (as one would expect) take great exception to, so the cake party is possibly not all about celebrating killing kids in Donbass, but as a rebuke to the "little Russian" tag.. it's in pretty bad taste either way.
> 
> @vostok



The sadness thing is the Ukrainians did this with the real children during WWII. They literally cut babies, even these one in mother's belly. So this is some kind of tradition, cultivated by grandsons and granddauters those morons from UPA. Fortunately just in the form of cake in this case... The ukrainian heritage. Sad but true.



Superboy said:


> Head of terrorists Zakharchenko announced the following:
> 
> 1. no more negotiation with Ukraine
> 
> 2. no more rotations of Ukrainian soldiers allowed at the Donetsk airport



Head of terrorists? Zakharachenko? Have you changed your mind? Don't use language of ukr propaganda...

It seems the war starts again... the end of armistice...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nekrasa

Donetsk airport today, unit 'Sparta':

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Superboy

nekrasa said:


> Head of terrorists? Zakharachenko? Have you changed your mind? Don't use language of ukr propaganda...




They terrorize the illegal coup regime

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nekrasa

Superboy said:


> They terrorize the illegal coup regime



Fair enough, the higher level of semantic - I am not going in...

Batalion Wostok, near Donetsk:





Abkhazians fighting against saboteurs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Superboy

nekrasa said:


> Fair enough, the higher level of semantic - I am not going in...




BTW, are you Polish? I was under the impression Poland is a very anti Russia country


----------



## nekrasa

Yes I am. Polish politicians are, lots of Poles as well, but, as you can see, not all.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Superboy

nekrasa said:


> Yes I am. Polish politicians are, lots of Poles as well, but, as you can see, not all.




Polish and Russians are Slavs. IMO Poland should be closer to Russia than to Germany.


----------



## nekrasa

We've been very close for ages, and let us to be a little separated.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nekrasa

Training of the new ukrainian forces:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

nekrasa said:


> Training of the new ukrainian forces:




If they go to the east they die or get maimed. If they want good lives, then stay in the west.


----------



## vostok

nekrasa said:


> Training of the new ukrainian forces:


The sad thing is that if Galicia decided to secede from Ukraine, we would let go them peacefully. No one would go to kill their children and the elderly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

The Moscow Times: Rifle-wielding granny prepares to battle rebels in Ukraine


----------



## Superboy

The control tower at the Donetsk airport finally collapsed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Superboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

Terrorists entered the new terminal.


----------



## bobo6661

What political support from poland you mean Kurwin? Lol majority off polish people still support ukraine its sad how they support bandera. You talking about freandship with Russia lol that will happen less then with Ukraine, Katyn, ribbentrop-molotow, 500k polish people sent to sibir 70k died, the number of Poles who died due to Soviet repressions in the period 1939-1941 is estimated as at least 150,000 so tell me what brothers ... i can go more and more
You talking about fascist this fascist that clean your garden first you got many like those from azow etc in you country...












oh and so quiet when militians terrorist kill 10 people
Ukraine: 11 civilians die in shelling of passenger bus - Telegraph




and some can food from russia human aid...
http://pbs.twimg.com/media/B7O0o_DCEAAgVc6.jpg

you talking like only ukraine making fake propaganda ...
and here a funny site that shows russian TV lies
News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

bobo6661 said:


> 500k polish people sent to sibir 70k died, the number of Poles who died due to Soviet repressions in the period 1939-1941 is estimated as at least 150,000 so tell me what brothers ... i can go more and more




Most of the killing done by Soviets were Ukrainians.  Stalin himself was a Georgian. Russians are comparably a lot more peaceful.


----------



## bobo6661

Superboy said:


> Most of the killing done by Soviets were Ukrainians.  Stalin himself was a Georgian. Russians are comparably a lot more peaceful.


ok live in your own little world...
russians like to stab children to 
APA - Russian soldier admits killing Armenian family


----------



## Barmaley

bobo6661 said:


> Lol majority off polish people still support ukraine



Even after Ukrainians killed more that 200.000 (officially) of Poles in Volyn?
Massacres of Poles in Volhynia and Eastern Galicia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## bobo6661

250.000 in 1937-38 before war ... do you wont me to dig more and pliss dont tell me that the ones killed by ukraine are worth more then those by russians

Polish Operation of the NKVD (1937–38) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

ohh nice number about Ukraine now its 200000 but only when you need big number 
Alexander Gogun 

 25k+ - - Деятельность вооружённых националистических формирований на террито-рии западных областей УССР (1943–1949), 2005 Historian at Potsdam, Research fellow at Harvard
Alexander Gogun 

 10k+ - - Деятельность вооружённых националистических формирований на террито-рии западных областей УССР (1943–1949), 2005 Historian at Potsdam, Research fellow at Harvard


----------



## nekrasa

bobo6661 said:


> 250.000 in 1937-38 before war ... do you wont me to dig more and pliss dont tell me that the ones killed by ukraine are worth more then those by russians
> 
> Polish Operation of the NKVD (1937–38) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ohh nice number about Ukraine now its 200000 but only when you need big number
> Alexander Gogun
> 
> 25k+ - - Деятельность вооружённых националистических формирований на террито-рии западных областей УССР (1943–1949), 2005 Historian at Potsdam, Research fellow at Harvard
> Alexander Gogun
> 
> 10k+ - - Деятельность вооружённых националистических формирований на террито-рии западных областей УССР (1943–1949), 2005 Historian at Potsdam, Research fellow at Harvard



You've forgot about 20.000.000 russians citizens murdered during bolshevik's terror 1914- 1939...

But it's not the topic right now, this topic is about civil war in Ukraine. Anyway, what do you want to prove of those amount of polish victims?

And don't name me 'Kurwin'... You want talk, talk with arguments...

Airport today:


----------



## bobo6661

nekrasa said:


> nd don't name me 'Kurwin'... You want talk, talk with arguments...


buhahaha im starting to feel your not Polish if you didnt get what i was talking about, and all this russian propaganda from you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galad

bobo6661 said:


> buhahaha im starting to feel your not Polish if you didnt get what i was talking about, and all this russian propaganda from you


Get lost troll!If want to live in the past you are free to of course.Go start another thread and bring your position what did happen more than 70 years ago to it.Let me remind you since you obviously have problems to notice such things-this thread is for Ukraine.
Fighting is increasing last few days not only at airport.Since Ukr side keep bringing more soldiers and old repaired equipment something can happen very soon.Of course thay cannot win over NAF anymore-but will cause enough bloodshed much to delight of USA.Actually it will be good thing-so-called ceasefire is nothing but joke.Since September the only period without shelling and fights was during DNR/LNR election.Apart from that was neverending fights,shelling and murder of civilian population.Let UKR side attacks-NAF will use opportunity to free of them entire territory of DNR and LNR... for now.Anyway I see no chance for long lasting peace soon-EU is too weak and dont have the guts to say no to USA,in Kiev there are 2 camps(equally disgusting and murderous) of Porky and Yats-both of them will have a lots of angry people to answer to if there is a actual peace,USA wants war,Russia still want a peace solution.


----------



## Superboy

Galad said:


> Get lost troll!If want to live in the past you are free to of course.Go start another thread and bring your position what did happen more than 70 years ago to it.Let me remind you since you obviously have problems to notice such things-this thread is for Ukraine.
> Fighting is increasing last few days not only at airport.Since Ukr side keep bringing more soldiers and old repaired equipment something can happen very soon.Of course thay cannot win over NAF anymore-but will cause enough bloodshed much to delight of USA.Actually it will be good thing-so-called ceasefire is nothing but joke.Since September the only period without shelling and fights was during DNR/LNR election.Apart from that was neverending fights,shelling and murder of civilian population.Let UKR side attacks-NAF will use opportunity to free of them entire territory of DNR and LNR... for now.Anyway I see no chance for long lasting peace soon-EU is too weak and dont have the guts to say no to USA,in Kiev there are 2 camps(equally disgusting and murderous) of Porky and Yats-both of them will have a lots of angry people to answer to if there is a actual peace,USA wants war,Russia still want a peace solution.




If Ukraine launches an offensive against Donbas they'll be sorry. They would face the might of the Russian air force and be crushed


----------



## Galad

Yats says hello to Pyroshenko .Since beginning of January 4 cases of attacks to shops owned by Roshen.
In other news USA gave 2 billions to Kiev-to be spent to murder more people in DNR/LNR.


----------



## nekrasa

bobo6661 said:


> buhahaha im starting to feel your not Polish if you didnt get what i was talking about, and all this russian propaganda from you



I don't care what you feel or not. Your sugestion: russian propaganda from me - nice, I realy appriciate it. I am with good company (ks. Isakowicz-Zalewski, G. Braun...). So give up any sugestion about me, and start talk with arguments about issue: Civil War in Ukraine.

Huge damage of Donbas' cities after shelling by ukrainian artillery:





























"Ukrainian army artillery firing on positions pro-Russians rebels near Debaltsevo, Donetsk region, Ukraine"





14.01.2015 Ukrainian crisis news, news from Novorussia:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bobo6661

Galad said:


> Get lost troll!


I feal the same way! so its only good for others to remember the history they need but the rest is not needed...


nekrasa said:


> ks. Isakowicz-Zalewski, G. Braun..


oh nice a priest for me they should stay in churches and dont mess with politic, oh and the rest you could call it "Polish Right Sector "...
and for informationfor you:


nekrasa said:


> And don't name me 'Kurwin'... You want talk, talk with arguments...


i meant polish politician Korwin Mikke for me and many aka "Kurwin"

oh yee the pore terrorist that didnt do nothing bad like torture killing inocent people
Russian Roulette (Dispatch 63) | VICE News
Mass grave discovered in Eastern Ukraine | FAIRPLANET.ORG | Read, Debate: Engage.


----------



## vostok

Meanwhile, in Kiev. Degradation is gaining momentum.




Two days before, were poisoned with drinking water dozens of people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nekrasa

Ukraine War 2014 - Battlefield Ukraine: Heavy Clashes Fighting And Firefights On The Eastern Front.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azeri440

Ukrainian military

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## metronome

what George Soros thinks:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nangyale

Azeri440 said:


> Ukrainian military
> 
> View attachment 183910
> View attachment 183911
> View attachment 183912
> View attachment 183913
> View attachment 183914
> View attachment 183915
> View attachment 183916
> View attachment 183917
> View attachment 183918


You sure they are Ukrainian military. Looks more like a bunch of rag-tag wannabes. Just check the first guy from right in the third pic, he is having a German flag on his jacket.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bobo6661

its from this site
АТО

АТО
3-й отдельный полк спецназа ГУР МО на тренировке
but i dont know what is writen above;p


----------



## Azeri440

bobo6661 said:


> its from this site
> АТО
> 
> АТО
> 3-й отдельный полк спецназа ГУР МО на тренировке
> but i dont know what is writen above;p



ATO = counter-terrorism operation 

3-й отдельный полк спецназа ГУР МО на тренировке

3rd special forces regiment in training



nangyale said:


> You sure they are Ukrainian military. Looks more like a bunch of rag-tag wannabes. Just check the first guy from right in the third pic, he is having a German flag on his jacket.



donated most likely , and they are pretty well equipped I would say


----------



## bobo6661

Azeri440 said:


> ATO = counter-terrorism operation


atleast this much i know i just could not read: 


bobo6661 said:


> 3-й отдельный полк спецназа ГУР МО на тренировке


this one  thx


----------



## Superboy

Who's that German guy with the red dot sight?


----------



## nekrasa

Superboy said:


> Who's that German guy with the red dot sight?



He isn't German I guess, rather uniform from 'NATO humanitarian convoy'. And that guy might have had a strong sentiment to Reich, so left it.

Again Donetsk airport, fight on the way to:





Novorussia sources reported that UAF have tried to leave airport...


----------



## bobo6661

When did Nato send Humanitary convoy to Ukraine? yee the weapons are 100% made in USA/Canada from those pictures up... West countrys are sending aid and Non-lethal weapon if it goes for me they should send normal weapon long time ago like puton does




thats how putin wont to ukraine look like: 





yee novorussia source ... 
Video Fake of “Novorossia” Channel
Video Fake: Ukrainian Military Machinery near Mariupol
Video Fake: Explosion on the Road to Komsomolske
or other russia sorce:
Video Fake: American Trainers Teach Ukrainian Military Men How to Use a Javelin Missile System
Fake: Putin Used Rouble Collapse to Trick Financial Sharks of the West
Ministry of Defence has Refuted Reports of Castration and Suicides Among PoWs, who Returned from Captivity
Photos of Punks are Presented as Proofs of Ukrainian Army Atrocities on Donbas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## metronome

anti-maidan youtube channel taken down https://www.youtube.com/user/2014AntiMaidan/videos 

this is very unfortunate, they used to translate all the videos with eng subs


----------



## nekrasa

bobo6661 said:


> When did Nato send Humanitary convoy to Ukraine? yee the weapons are 100% made in USA/Canada from those pictures up... West countrys are sending aid and Non-lethal weapon if it goes for me they should send normal weapon long time ago like puton does
> View attachment 184004
> 
> thats how putin wont to ukraine look like:
> View attachment 184003
> 
> 
> yee novorussia source ...
> Video Fake of “Novorossia” Channel
> Video Fake: Ukrainian Military Machinery near Mariupol
> Video Fake: Explosion on the Road to Komsomolske
> or other russia sorce:
> Video Fake: American Trainers Teach Ukrainian Military Men How to Use a Javelin Missile System
> Fake: Putin Used Rouble Collapse to Trick Financial Sharks of the West
> Ministry of Defence has Refuted Reports of Castration and Suicides Among PoWs, who Returned from Captivity
> Photos of Punks are Presented as Proofs of Ukrainian Army Atrocities on Donbas



You've just confirmed my point: that uniform could be from 'help' for Ukraine. I don't know however what is your goal posted this kind of propaganda picture. It's supposed to be an aptly satire about Russian humanitarian aid. I won't convince you that point of view is wrong – live with your beliefs.

Second thing: you've tried to say that novorussia's sources are full of lias. I don't know all news from them, but in this case,what I've posted it's about Donetsk airport. The fact is, there's a heavy fight and the situation is bad for ukr forces.
Here's Ukrainian Parlament and crying for help for 'heroje z donecko aeroporta, tam piekelne situacja' ukrainian soldiers becouse of hard situacion...




So it's your turn to write that at Donetsk airport has nothing happened... So go ahead...


Meanwhile, another video from Donetsk airport:


----------



## Superboy

metronome said:


> anti-maidan youtube channel taken down https://www.youtube.com/user/2014AntiMaidan/videos
> 
> this is very unfortunate, they used to translate all the videos with eng subs




Because of graphic content?


----------



## nekrasa

There's been an information that Donetsk aeroprt (new terminal) was sized in 95%.







These comanders of units have done it.





Here's a raport from Donetsk aerport (video inside):
Новый терминал аэропорта полностью зачищен от «киборгов» - Первый по срочным новостям — LIFE | NEWS

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bobo6661

This makes how many times the cyborgs have been wipe out and the airport taken by the russian terrorist? time will show
" "Cyborgs" fight off terrorist attacks. The enemy is substantial losses, - Press Center ATO"

Прес-центр АТО: "Кіборги" мужньо відбивають атаки терористів. Противник зазнає суттєвих втрат


----------



## nangyale

Azeri440 said:


> donated most likely , and they are pretty well equipped I would say



Yes well equipped, wearing jungle camouflage in white snow enviroment.


----------



## Superboy

bobo6661 said:


> This makes how many times the cyborgs have been wipe out and the airport taken by the russian terrorist? time will show
> " "Cyborgs" fight off terrorist attacks. The enemy is substantial losses, - Press Center ATO"
> 
> Прес-центр АТО: "Кіборги" мужньо відбивають атаки терористів. Противник зазнає суттєвих втрат




Cyborgs will die or get maimed if they do not stop bullying innocent Russian people.



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jhungary

nangyale said:


> Yes well equipped, wearing jungle camouflage in white snow enviroment.



lol, i wore woodland camo on my MOPP and IBA in Iraq when i was serving with the US Army, so i guess US miltary were not at all well equip too i supposed...


----------



## nangyale

jhungary said:


> lol, i wore woodland camo on my MOPP and IBA in Iraq when i was serving with the US Army, so i guess US miltary wee not at all well equip too i supposed...


Humm, were you wearing German flag on your uniform as well.


----------



## jhungary

nangyale said:


> Humm, were you wearing German flag on your uniform as well.



no, i wore Chinese flag and Canadian flag on my IBA

and the afghan flag later when i wass deployed to Afghanistan


----------



## nangyale

excellent. Did the Chinese donated your uniform then.


----------



## jhungary

nangyale said:


> Yes well equipped, wearing jungle camouflage in white snow enviroment.


also in case you are wondering

US special force wore AUSCAM(Australian Camo) in Afghanistan

Bosnian wear US Marine MARPAT before a general adaptation of BOSPAT, a MARPAT based uniform in early 2000s

US SF wore Georgian Uniform in Eastern Europe some time eith Georgia patching.



nangyale said:


> excellent. Did the Chinese donated your uniform then.



no, cos i am half Chinese, and dude, what you are saying is absurd, you are unprofessional and ill.equip solely because you wear someone else uniform.

If you have served in the military before, you will know using other allies uniform is quite common between soldier and.SF as different pattern have different focus and they are almost always better then your own if you are fighting overseas.


----------



## nangyale

jhungary said:


> no, cos i am half Chinese, and dude, what you are saying is absurd, you are unprofessional and ill.equip solely because you wear someone else uniform.
> 
> If you have served in the military before, you will know using other uniform is quite common hetween soldier and.SF as different pattern have different focus and they are almost always better then your own if you are fighting overseas



Well you might have served in the US military. But that doesn't give you the carte blanche to BS here.
Any professional military will put on the same cameo that is best for that enviroment. You don't go around with each individual having a different pattern and wearing Jungle cameflouge in white out conditions.

By the way does China allow dual Citizenship. If not then being an American you cannot be a Chinese.


----------



## jhungary

nangyale said:


> Well you might have served in the US military. But that doesn't give you the carte blanche to BS here.
> Any professional military will put on the same cameo that is best for that enviroment. You don't go around with each individual having a different pattern and wearing Jungle cameflouge in white out conditions.



dude, beliece it or not is up to you, i just tell you what i see and what i know.

It is quite single minded to say a military is ill equip because they wear a different country uniform. And they wear woodland in whiteout snow.

Do you understnad the meaning of Operational Capability?

You have a swedish flag, go ask any swedish soldier when did they have the M90 Oken Kamo issued, and they will tell you in 2004/2005, but fact is Swedish involvment in Afghanistan and Africa long before 2004/05 so ever wonder what they wear in Afghanistan? before the Desert uniform was in Issue? The swede wore Woodland camo

So would you consider Swedish Military are illequip too? lol

Fact is, soldier wear uniform, and they can be interchange mostly within each branch (Marine wearing Army or Navy wearing Marine) and some time its quite often seeing soldier wearing allies uniform out in the field, from personal preference to operational requirment.

And dude, i said i am part Chinese that mean one of my parent was Chinese, that does not mean i am a Chinese Citizens, althought i do have a Hong Kong Chinese passport while being an American. That is a loop hole i dont think you will understand even i tell you.


----------



## nangyale

jhungary said:


> dude, beliece it or not is up to you, i just tell you what i see and what i know.
> 
> It is quite single minded to say a military is ill equip beca use they wear a different country Uniform. And they wear woodlqnd in whiteout snow.
> 
> You have a swedish flag, go ask any swedish soldier when did they have the M90 Oken Kamo issued, and they will tell you in 2004/2005, but fact is Swedish involvment in Afghanistan and Africa long before 2004/05 so ever wonder what they wear in Afghanistan? before the Desert uniform was in Issue? The swede wore Woodland camo
> 
> So would you consider Swedish Military are illequip?
> 
> And dude, i said i am part Chinese that mean one of my parent was Chinese, that does not mean i am a Chinese Citizens, althought i do have a Hong Kong Chinese passport while being an American.



Hopping around won't help your case. I know you are trying to be the Ukies advocate. But anyone with a few working brain cells will know that wearing Jungle Cameflouge in whiteout conditions will make you stick out from the enviroment and will be easier for your enemy to take you out.
The other purpose of a uniform is so that you can differentiate between who is on your side and who is the opposition, now if everyone in your unit is wearing a different pattern it will be difficult to differentiate, thus having more of blue-on-blue incidents (thats what the Americans call it, isn't it). 
By the way check the definition of uniform, that might help too.

Now if the Swedes were not wearing the proper pattern for the cnditions that they were deployed to, then yes they were ill-equipped for the enviroment that they were being deployed in.

you started with Chinese, now it's Hong Kong Chinese, continuing on this pattern I think next will be Taiwanese Chinese. Anyways mate, I don't care, whatever floats your boat.


----------



## jhungary

nangyale said:


> Hopping around won't help your case. I know you are trying to be the Ukies advocate. But anyone with a few working brain cells will know that wearing Jungle Cameflouge in whiteout conditions will make you stick out from the enviroment and will be easier for your enemy to take you out.
> The other purpose of a uniform is so that you can differentiate between who is on your side and who is the opposition, now if everyone in your unit is wearing a different pattern it will be difficult to differentiate, thus having more of blue-on-blue incidents (thats what the Americans call it, isn't it).
> By the way check the definition of uniform, that might help too.
> 
> Now if the Swedes were not wearing the proper pattern for the cnditions that they were deployed to, then yes they were ill-equipped for the enviroment that they were being deployed in.



lol how about wearing Woodland on a totally blank Desert?

mate, what you think is too 1990, you missed a very important factor on interoperablility with other country.

Today in the same battlefield, you will find not just a single country fighting on yourside, when I fought in Iraq, i fought with the Brits and the Canadian, hence i have a Canadian flag on my IBA.

It is a common sight to have 3 or 4 different Uniform on the same side within your AO, and if we are running by your logic, we would have killed each other a long time ago...lol

Then there were mission orientated dress code as well, the one you dont want people to know American soldier were in a Canadian AO, hence when you have this kind of mission, you wear Canadian Uniform

But i guess this will be falling into deaf ear as what you think is war is what you see on TV, while i am overthere actually fighting a war, you probably wont understand


----------



## nangyale

jhungary said:


> lol how about wearing Woodland on a totally blank Desert?
> 
> mate, what you think is too 1990, you missed a very important factor on interoperablility with other country.
> 
> Today in the same battlefield, you will find not just a single country fighting on yourside, when I fought in Iraq, i fought with the Brits and the Canadian, hence i have a Canadian flag on my IBA.
> 
> It is a common sight to have 3 or 4 different Uniform on the same side within your AO, and if we are running by your logic, we would have killed each other a long time ago...lol
> 
> Then there were mission orientated dress code as well, the one you dont want people to know American soldier were in a Canadian AO, hence when you have this kind of mission, you wear Canadian Uniform
> 
> But i guess this will be falling into deaf ear as what you think is war is what you see on TV, while i am overthere actually fighting a war, you probably wont understand


Now you are aguing just for argument's sake.
Yes different countries can be allies and can be on the same battlefield wearing their respective county's uniforms, thats not something new that has happened for a very long time.But thats not what we are discussing unless if you are indirectly implying that we have German soldiers in the Ukraine fighting the Novorussians.
What I am talking about (and what you are avoiding) is members of the same military in the same unit having different uniforms. That's something one expects from a militia but not for a professional military.
Still you didn't check the definition of the word unifrom, did you now?


----------



## Superboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

Terrorists deployed Aistenok counter battery radar

Aistenok - «Almaz – Antey» Corp.


----------



## jhungary

nangyale said:


> Now you are aguing just for argument's sake.
> Yes different countries can be allies and can be on the same battlefield wearing their respective county's uniforms, thats not something new that has happened for a very long time.But thats not what we are discussing unless if you are indirectly implying that we have German soldiers in the Ukraine fighting the Novorussians.
> What I am talking about (and what you are avoiding) is members of the same military in the same unit having different uniforms. That's something one expects from a militia but not for a professional military.
> Still you didn't check the definition of the word unifrom, did you now?



*Dude, so how is judging an army from one photo that they have a german jacket on and deduced that they are unprofessional make sense to you*

That photo could have mean anything, it can even mean that dude was actually German soldier training Ukrainian Force, have you actually throught about that? That photo could be from anywhere too, may not even be from Ukraine , have you theought about that too? Maybe they are training in Germany?(They do by the way)

Its not a photo in a parade ground, and i would be really surprise if a photo had circulated A big Ukrainian Backdrop with a big Ukrainian flag and soldier wearing different kind of uniform, then i will be surprised

I am not discussing the purpose of uniform all along with you think that you know that could be other possibility, but obliviously, i am overestimating your ability to think and ability to process information.

What I am saying is laughtable that youbcan deduce ones country military capability by a single photo wearing different uniform, as i said, soldier wear different unoform for a lot of reason,and you know for what that photo actually mean?

Dude, you are really funny you know that?


----------



## Azeri440

nangyale said:


> Yes well equipped, wearing jungle camouflage in white snow enviroment.



are you serious?

please tell me one army that manages to equip its whole army for the standards you set up 
even western armies struggle to completely properly equip its army to proper seasons 
let alone a war torn country with collapsing economy 

looking at their equipment , they have very decent body armor,helmets and etc.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Right = Russia


----------



## bobo6661

nekrasa said:


> There's been an information that Donetsk aeroprt (new terminal) was sized in 95%.


oh then why are they still fighting there like allways RT shit news


nekrasa said:


> These comanders of units have done it


you shure they not all dead? by now? not many news after this ...
one the other hand Ukraine says:
*"22:00 - OSCE condemns insurgents for shelling from residential areas*

*OSCE officials* have condemned insurgent forces in east Ukraine for using residential areas to launch artillery attacks on Donetsk International Airport. *In a statement released 15 January*, OSCE monitors slammed the use of residential areas for military operations and stated that it posed a direct threat to civilian lives and infrastructure.

Kremlin-backed insurgent forces have repeatedly been accused of so-called ‘*human shield tactics*' and the use of residential areas for artillery attacks by Ukrainian officials, human rights groups and international correspondents covering the conflict in east Ukraine. Insurgent leaders have admitted to isolated incidents of*artillery fire from residential zones*, but have denied that this is a *deliberate tactic*designed to provoke civilian casualties.

*21:00- Chechen fighters reportedly cornered in Donetsk Airport terminal basement*

Ukrainian counterattack secures crucial second floor of terminal building

Ukrainian journalist Andriy Tsaplienko (TSN) has been close to the front lines in the battle for *Donetsk International Airport* for the past few days. He reports that as of 21:00 on 15 January the new terminal building is under the control of Ukrainian forces which command the strategically crucial second floor of the building.

According to reports received by Tsaplienko from Ukrainian soldiers fighting in the airport complex, a group of *Chechen fighters* remains holed up in the basement of the new terminal building. Up to a dozen Chechens, reportedly including a battalion commander, have been blocked off in the basement area by Ukrainian forces. It is not clear whether insurgent forces remain present elsewhere in the wreckage of the new terminal.

*20:40*_ - _Contrary to claims made throughout the day by Russian-backed insurgents, the new terminal building of Donetsk Airport is reportedly now under the control of the Ukrainian army. The airport is under attack from artillery and tanks. Unconfirmed reports claim that two Ukrainian soldiers have been killed in today's fighting, with a further seven wounded."

"
*'Bars', Right Sector Company Commander:*_ "15-20 Chechen fighters are trapped in the airport basement where they are blockaded by our soldiers. They are afraid to come out because they will be picked off by small-arms fire. There are also separatist fighters located on the floor above us, but they are pinned down by our soldiers. We have received information that the commander of the Vostok battalion in the cellar together with the Chechens."_

*'Chorniy', Right Sector Batallion Commander:*_"I told the attackers today: Guys, forget about the airport. We will never give up this citadel. It will end with the deaths of your soldiers, which is to our advantage. You can fight if you want to, but there are some positions which Ukraine and Ukrainians will never surrender.""



Superboy said:



Terrorists deployed Aistenok counter battery radar

Aistenok - «Almaz – Antey» Corp.

Click to expand...


oh nice somthing for russian trolls that still claim russia is not supporting terrorists and showing what liar is putin
RusArmy.com :: Комплексы РЛС обнаружения целей и управления стрельбой_


----------



## nekrasa

Photos from Donetsk airport, NAF:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tsilihin

Ukrainian soldiers have lost the airport
They are just expendable materials and nobody have care about them in corrupt society.


----------



## Superboy

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Right = Russia




Where's Crimea? 

6 Ukrainian servicemen, that is, not including Right Sector fighters, KIA during the past 24 hours.

At least 1,344 coup loyalists got sent to Valhalla so far.

At least 1,338 soldiers killed in Russia’s war against Ukraine


----------



## vostok

The leader of the Donetsk Republic showed captured flag of junta forces, located in the Donetsk airport. The head of the young Republic invited Poroshenko to come personally for this flag.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bobo6661

In Donetsk separatist killed a separatist . Killed man were born in Chechnya. From Krasnodon to Donetsk immediately rushed a few dozen men from the order of the Dikiy (Wild) and demanded that the killer.

- We are all brothers, even two hundred people. We agreed that our brother's murderer is no other punishment than the death penalty. We personally give her execution - says Dikiy (Wild), and said: - We are on our land, and 'creatures' you, you do nothing to us.



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


wow 2 days off fighting and he got a flag(maby he stole if from somewhere;p)


----------



## Superboy

Terrorist leader with captured Ukrainian flag






Terrorist leader and Givi visit the new terminal






Motorola secured the new terminal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nangyale

jhungary said:


> *Dude, so how is judging an army from one photo that they have a german jacket on and deduced that they are unprofessional make sense to you*
> 
> That photo could have mean anything, it can even mean that dude was actually German soldier training Ukrainian Force, have you actually throught about that? That photo could be from anywhere too, may not even be from Ukraine , have you theought about that too? Maybe they are training in Germany?(They do by the way)
> 
> Its not a photo in a parade ground, and i would be really surprise if a photo had circulated A big Ukrainian Backdrop with a big Ukrainian flag and soldier wearing different kind of uniform, then i will be surprised
> 
> I am not discussing the purpose of uniform all along with you think that you know that could be other possibility, but obliviously, i am overestimating your ability to think and ability to process information.
> 
> What I am saying is laughtable that youbcan deduce ones country military capability by a single photo wearing different uniform, as i said, soldier wear different unoform for a lot of reason,and you know for what that photo actually mean?
> 
> Dude, you are really funny you know that?


And you are trying to put words in my mouth now. Where did I say that one picture is representative of the whole Ukraine military, I commented on that set of pictures, that they look like a bunch of rag-tag wannabes, which I stand by.
Since then you have been trying to spin it,and have lately resorted to putting words in my mouth. Which just makes you look stupid. Some professional you are dude, LOL


----------



## Superboy

Terrorist leader with Ukrainian flag. Notice the M16 gun.


----------



## jhungary

nangyale said:


> And you are trying to put words in my mouth now. Where did I say that one picture is representative of the whole Ukraine military, I commented on that set of pictures, that they look like a bunch of rag-tag wannabes, which I stand by.
> Since then you have been trying to spin it,and have lately resorted to putting words in my mouth. Which just makes you look stupid. Some professional you are dude, LOL



dude, it was you who is dancing around, kindly look back to the first post i replied to you

My first replied is for you to say they are very well equip and wearing Woodland Camo in snow.

My replied was, whats the big deal, we use woodland in desert. So, we US soldiers, are not well equip?

Then you try ro troll me by asking if i wear german flag.

I dont know, may be i did put words in your mouth lol, when all I do is reply to your question...Well, as a soldier , i told you what i.saw with me own eyes and what i know, if you think you know or seen more than me from commanding thousands behind your computer and your armchair, then well, let it be 

Fact is, you dont even know who that guys saw in the photo, where is the photo taken, then you gave a premature judgment that the people in the photo is rag-tag.

Dude, dont tell me if you ever work intel for any country...They will be "glad" to have you onboard lol


----------



## nangyale

jhungary said:


> dude, it was you who is dancing around, kindly look back to the first post i replied to you
> 
> My first replied is for you to say they are very well equip and wearing Woodland Camo in snow.
> 
> My replied was, whats the big deal, we use woodland in desert. So, we US soldiers, are not well equip?
> 
> Then you try ro troll me by asking if i wear german flag.
> 
> I dont know, may be i did put words in your mouth lol, when all I do is reply to your question...Well, as a soldier , i told you what i.saw with me own eyes and what i know, if you think you know or seen more than me from commanding thousands behind your computer and your armchair, then well, let it be
> 
> Fact is, you dont even know who that guys saw in the photo, where is the photo taken, then you gave a premature judgment that the people in the photo is rag-tag.
> 
> Dude, dont tell me if you ever work intel for any country...They will be "glad" to have you onboard lol


To start with yes you will be ill-equipped for desert if you are wearing Woodland Camo in desert of Woodland Camo in the Artic for that matter, it doesn't matter who you, be it the British, the US or Russian military. There is a reason there is desert camo and that is to be in the desert conditions. Now is it so difficult to understand,* Mr Professional.*


----------



## jhungary

nangyale said:


> To start with yes you will be ill-equipped for desert if you are wearing Woodland Camo in desert of Woodland Camo in the Artic for that matter, it doesn't matter who you, be it the British, the US or Russian military. There is a reason there is desert camo and that is to be in the desert conditions. Now is it so difficult to understand,* Mr Professional.*



lol then....

Can we agree that because in these photo

where US Army using woodland Mopp, Woodland IBA, woodland bag, woodland rugsack and driving Woodland camo painted tank in Kuwait/Iraq border











Then US Army as a whole is ill-equipped..lol

@gambit @Neptune lol please help out a bit buddy, cant type now , i laugh too hard and hurt my finger....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neptune

nangyale said:


> To start with yes you will be ill-equipped for desert if you are wearing Woodland Camo in desert of Woodland Camo in the Artic for that matter, it doesn't matter who you, be it the British, the US or Russian military. There is a reason there is desert camo and that is to be in the desert conditions. Now is it so difficult to understand,* Mr Professional.*



What? So you think that desert is jealous of green beauties of the mother earth so she uses wonder to make every head wearing woodland, ill. Lol. 

I have a question. Then explain all these how does it make them "ill-equipped", specially the Santa badass with UCP pattern vest on it raining hell with 7.62. 























@jhungary QRF inbound lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jhungary

lol come to think of it. I am now regreting wearing green in desert, if that would make people think US Military is ill equipped....

Maybe we should also paint the blackhawk yellow, becuase using a black paint scheme in a helicopter would also make people think ill equipped i mean how much and how hard could it be to repaint a helicopter?

@Neptune did Turkish paint their blackhawk into sandhawk?

lol, we should relax and enjoy PDF's ridiclous theory here...

PS, love that santa with the GPMP....I guess his question is not are you naughty or nice, but how much bullet to meat ratio you want?


----------



## nangyale

Perfect, when you are stuck, call in the side-kick, to help you get out of the hole you have been digging for yourself.

The real camflouge is to dress like santa when going to war.
I was just waiting on such quality professionals, LMFAO.



jhungary said:


> @gambit @Neptune lol please help out a bit buddy, cant type now , i laugh too hard and hurt my finger....





Neptune said:


> I have a question. Then explain all these how does it make them "ill-equipped", specially the Santa badass with UCP pattern vest on it raining hell with 7.62.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @jhungary QRF inbound lol.


----------



## jhungary

nangyale said:


> Perfect, when you are stuck, call in the side-kick, to help you get out of the hole you have been digging for yourself.
> 
> The real camflouge is to dress like santa when going to war.
> I was just waiting on such quality professionals, LMFAO.



well, i dunno about you, but when i hear a joke, i tend to share it with other.

Well, you can keep it to yourselve if you want but i like to share...


----------



## nekrasa

nangyale said:


> Perfect, when you are stuck, call in the side-kick, to help you get out of the hole you have been digging for yourself.
> 
> *The real camflouge is to dress like santa when going to war.*
> I was just waiting on such quality professionals, LMFAO.



You didn't know this, did you?





Family guy and Peter in Vietnam... 

And in the motion:





Let's back to topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nangyale

Yeah right.
You made an idiotic remark, got stuck coz instead of backing -off you kept on digging. And when got exposed called in your side-kick.
Typical Yankee behaviour if you ask me. 
Anyways enough of this BS, back to topic now. 


jhungary said:


> well, i dunno about you, but when i hear a joke, i tend to share it with other.
> 
> Well, you can keep it to yourselve if you want but i like to share...


----------



## nekrasa

Reportage from Russia TV. Unfortunately there's no english subtitles:


----------



## Neptune

jhungary said:


> lol come to think of it. I am now regreting wearing green in desert, if that would make people think US Military is ill equipped....
> 
> Maybe we should also paint the blackhawk yellow, becuase using a black paint scheme in a helicopter would also make people think ill equipped i mean how much and how hard could it be to repaint a helicopter?
> 
> @Neptune did Turkish paint their blackhawk into sandhawk?
> 
> lol, we should relax and enjoy PDF's ridiclous theory here...
> 
> PS, love that santa with the GPMP....I guess his question is not are you naughty or nice, but how much bullet to meat ratio you want?



Hmm..Navy's shark grey. dunno Gendarmerie and Police Blackhawks but Army's are painted like Anatolianhawk lol. .

Too bad for US hawks. @nangyale will of course agree with me that when compared to the olive drap of US Blackhawks; Anatolianhawk paintings will give chopper 20% more survivability, 37% more speed and 19% more firepower. That makes Olive drap Blackhawks ill-equipped 












Lol yeah. The ratio should be given considering the fact that the bullets are gold painted lol.


----------



## nangyale

Zakharchenko to Poroshenko, come and get your flag. 
Zakharchenko and Ukrainian cyborgs' banner: appea…:


----------



## jhungary

nangyale said:


> Yeah right.
> You made an idiotic remark, got stuck coz instead of backing -off you kept on digging. And when got exposed called in your side-kick.
> Typical Yankee behaviour if you ask me.
> Anyways enough of this BS, back to topic now.



exposed? lol

Why you sound like a member i know?

Amd by the way, i asked a question, i did not say anything else. Its you who say if you use woodland camo in snow would mean a military is ill equipped, i merely say we also wear woodland on desert so would you conside r US military ill equipped...

and i got my replied

Lol then i guess, seeing US supplied helicopter, aircraft engine to Sweden, then if US is ill equipped then Swedish military is just a 3rd rate force, and in this case Pakistan Military does not even exist, am i correct?

lol...very simple


----------



## nangyale

I have wasted enough of my time explaining what uniform and camouflage are. Still if it's too hard for you to comprehend just check in a dictionary, and try using your brain cells for a change. 
In my previous reply I suggested we get back to the topic at hand, which is the Ukrainian civil war. 
Still if you insist on, Jungle camouflage being the best for every environment, be it the Artic or the desert, then I will suggest you make a separate thread and invite me in, even better you can invite all your yes-men like @Neptune as well to help you defend the indefensible.


jhungary said:


> exposed? lol
> 
> Why you sound like a member i know?
> 
> Amd by the way, i asked a question, i did not say anything else. Its you who say if you use woodland camo in snow would mean a military is ill equipped, i merely say we also wear woodland on desert so would you conside r US military ill equipped...
> 
> and i got my replied
> 
> Lol then i guess, seeing US supplied helicopter, aircraft engine to Sweden, then if US is ill equipped then Swedish military is just a 3rd rate force, and in this case Pakistan Military does not even exist, am i correct?
> 
> lol...very simple


Which member is that, just being curious here.


----------



## jhungary

Neptune said:


> Hmm..Navy's shark grey. dunno Gendarmerie and Police Blackhawks but Army's are painted like Anatolianhawk lol. .
> 
> Too bad for US hawks. @nangyale will of course agree with me that when compared to the olive drap of US Blackhawks; Anatolianhawk paintings will give chopper 20% more survivability, 37% more speed and 19% more firepower. That makes Olive drap Blackhawks ill-equipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol yeah. The ratio should be given considering the fact that the bullets are gold painted lol.



that paintscheme looks alot like Aussie Warhawk....

I would have attach some pic if i am on my desktop lol

And the bullet to meat ratio we sere taufht with does not apply if the shooter is santa....

lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Mariupil defenders prove their readiness to act as assigned - Міністерство оборони України

Friday, January 16. MARIUPIL – Ukrainian servicemen defending Mariupil enhance their professional skills during exercises.

Soldiers practiced shooting from Makarov pistol, Kalashnikov machine gun, RPG-26 Aglen grenade launcher and threw RGD-5 grenade.














Recon units practice for tasks accomplishment - Міністерство оборони України

*Friday, January 16. DONBAS* — Recon units’ servicemen of the South Operations Command undergo training in the ATO region. Servicemen complete shooting exercises.

“The training program is corrected depending on weather conditions and enemy units training. The terrorists have changed their tactics recently and prefer to act in small groups”, commanding officer of a recon unit informed.














http://www.dailymail.co.uk/wires/reuters/article-2914487/Fighting-rages-anew-Ukraine-airport-3-soldiers-killed.html

"In the past 24 hours three Ukrainian service personnel have been killed and 18 wounded. Yesterday evening we succeeded in evacuating the wounded from the airport," military spokesman Andriy Lysenko said."
Our forces are repelling the attacks of the terrorists. The fighting is heavy. Firing is going on all the time. The situation remains under control but the adversary is not letting up in its attacks to seize this strategic target," Lysenko said.


Three Ukrainian soldiers killed for past 24 hours| Ukrinform
KYIV, January 17 /Ukrinform/. Three Ukrainian soldiers were killed in the area of conduct of the anti-terrorist operation for the past 24 hours.

ATO spokesman Andriy Lysenko announced this during a briefing.

"Three Ukrainian soldiers were killed and 18 soldiers were injured for the past 24 hours," he said.

Lysenko added that the Ukrainian military continue repelling the attack of terrorists in the Donetsk airport.


Donetsk outskirts shelled with artillery at night| Ukrinform
KYIV, January 17 /Ukrinform/. Three outskirt areas of Donetsk came under fire past night. The data on the dead and the wounded is being specified, Donetsk city administration press office has reported.

"Night of January 16-17 in Donetsk was not calm. Petrovsky, Kyivsky and Kuibyshevsky districts of Donetsk were shelled with artillery. Data on victims and damages is being specified," reads the statement.

As reported, the National Security and Defense Council states that Ukrainian military do not fire at civilians and residential areas in Donbas.


OSCE mission comes under fire again| Ukrinform
KYIV, January 17 /Ukrinform/. The representatives of the Special Monitoring Mission (SMM) of the OSCE, who arrived in village of Chermalyk, controlled by the Ukrainian forces, (72 km south of Donetsk) to oversee the renovations of rural pump, came under fire again

This is stated in the latest report of the OSCE Special Monitoring Mission.

"After meeting repair workers, the SMM moved to a nearby hill, approximately 200 metres from the pump. After two hours on site, three shots were fired by unknown person(s); one hit the workers' truck; two others struck within five metres of SMM vehicles. The SMM assessed that the shots were fired from an easterly direction. No one was injured," reads the report.

It is also mentioned in the report that the village is located on the western side of the Kalmius river with the eastern side of the river controlled by "DPR" ("Donetsk People's Republic).

The mission assessed that the shots were fired from an easterly direction.


----------



## jhungary

nangyale said:


> I have wasted enough of my time explaining what uniform and camouflage are. Still if it's too hard for you to comprehend just check in a dictionary, and try using your brain cells for a change.
> In my previous reply I suggested we get back to the topic at hand, which is the Ukrainian civil war.
> Still if you insist on, Jungle camouflage being the best for every environment, be it the Artic or the desert, then I will suggest you make a separate thread and invite me in, even better you can invite all your yes-men like @Neptune as well to help you defend the indefensible.
> 
> Which member is that, just being curious here.



actually, i believe you, we have money to buy 10 supercarriers like 160 billions the ships alone, and we spend about 200 billions on 20 something B-2 bomber, yet we sent our boys in desert frontline wearing woodland camo. How much is a set of DCU, 40 bucks? And 500,000 soldiers would only cost 20 millions, yet we do not have that in the army...

lol we are selectively ill equip when they can spare 200b on Carriers and 200b on Stealth bomber and yet they wont spend like measely 20 mil on desert camo? There are something wrong with the government LOL....


----------



## Hindustani78

A Russian T-72 tank without a license plate and coming from Donetsk airport area moves along a snow-covered avenue in the district of Kyivsky in Donetsk, on Nov. 26.
© AFP PHOTO / ERIC FEFERBERG







Shchastia faces most intense shelling since war began
*SHCHASTIA, Ukraine* - The Ukrainian-controlled town of Shchastia north of Luhansk was heavily shelled by Kremlin-backed insurgents on Jan. 14-15. 
Locals say that it was the most intense shelling since the war began in April 2014. As a result, a power plant employee was killed, and two civilians were injured. Over 10 buildings were damaged.

Consequences of heavy shelling in Shchastia on Jan. 14 to Jan. 15. 
© Alexander Rychkov





















Six Ukrainian soldiers killed in Donbas conflict zone in last day : UNIAN news
16.01.2015
*Six Ukrainian soldiers have been killed and another 18 wounded in the Donbas conflict zone in the last day, National Security and Defense Council spokesman Andriy Lysenko said at a briefing in Kyiv on Friday. 



*

*Militants ‘release gas into Donetsk airport building’ : UNIAN news*
*Russian-backed militants from the Donetsk People’s Republic organization have released gas into the Ukrainian-held new terminal building at Donetsk airport, a Ukrainian soldier at the scene has told Ukrainian television news service TSN.

The militants renewed their attack on the airport on January 13, destroying the airport’s control tower, which had long stood as a symbol of Ukrainian resistance to militant attempts to take over more Ukrainian territory.

According to reports from the airport, the Russian-backed militants launched a fresh attack on the airport on Friday Morning.


Militants hit village in Luhansk with rockets, three dozen homes damaged : UNIAN news

Militants of the Luhansk People’s Republic organization carried out heavy shelling with artillery and Grad multiple rocket launchers on the village of Krymske in the Novoaidarskiy district of Luhansk region on Thursday and early Friday morning, Luhansk Regional Governor Hennadiy Moskal has reported. 





*


----------



## vostok

Junta forces, supported by armored vehicles tried to break into the territory of the Donetsk airport tonight. Vainly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Explosions reported in Ukrainian cities of Kyiv, Kharkiv and Odesa - watch on - uatoday.tv
Jan. 17, 2015

Blasts latest in series of events Ukrainian officials have called 'terror attacks'


An explosion has been reported in Ukraine's capital Kyiv in the northeastern suburb of Troeschina, around 8 miles from the city centre. According to local media reports the blast, which is believed to have come from a grenade, took place in the courtyard of a block of flats.

Windows on the first and second floor were shattered and a number of cars were damaged but no casualties have been reported. This come after a similar blast in the city of Odessa late Friday and another explosion at a gas plant in the city of Kharkiv in what was a suspected grende attack.

The blasts are the latest in a series of explosions which have hit Ukrainian cities in recent weeks. Earlier this month, Odesa suffered again when a blast caused substantial damage to a building which is being used as a coordination center for Ukrainian soldiers heading to east Ukraine to fight a Russian-backed insurgency.

Ukrainian officials have described the events as terrorist attacks. The Ukrainian National Guard has been deployed to the affected areas to provide extra security.


----------



## vostok

A local old man blew junta occupants at a checkpoint in the village near Lugansk, hidden explosive in a jar of honey: one killed and three others injured.
Wall

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy




----------



## Superboy

Lugansk air force






Ukraine army high tech BTR-4 battle tank near Mariupol


----------



## gambit

nangyale said:


> To start with yes you will be ill-equipped for desert if you are wearing Woodland Camo in desert of Woodland Camo in the Artic for that matter, it doesn't matter who you, be it the British, the US or Russian military. There is a reason there is desert camo and that is to be in the desert conditions. Now is it so difficult to understand,* Mr Professional.*


That is just idiotic. And I said that kindly.

The definition of 'utility' is -- the quality or state of being useful.

Everybody perceives the Nordic countries to be snow filled, correct ? So what do the Swiss army soldiers wear ? Care to look that up ?

Yes, it is true that the Earth is not uniform in her terrain. But what make an army 'well equipped' is not what the soldiers wear at the time of fighting but the quantity and quality of weapons available to them at the time of fighting. Further, a military, meaning all the branches, should have a common uniform, if at least due to financial reasons, but also for morale. For a sailor at sea, he would stand out on a steel deck no matter what he wears, so at least for being cost effective, let sailor wear the same *ALL-AROUND UTILITY* uniform as his army brother -- the woodland camo. Same for the air force where most of the time, air force personnel stands out on grey concrete, so what difference does it make to have a different *UTILITY* uniform. It is possible to go 'pattern matching' with the local terrain, but that can be dealt with when the army get there. But overall, it makes at least financial sense to have everyone wears the same *UTILITY* uniform.

You want to criticize US ? Try to be smart about it. But it ain't working this time...


----------



## Superboy

Chechens at the Donetsk airport.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nangyale

And in comes another idiot, trying to teach things he knows f uck about. 
So the latest development is that you shifted Swizerland up. Now its part of the Nordic countries. 


gambit said:


> That is just idiotic. And I said that kindly.
> 
> The definition of 'utility' is -- the quality or state of being useful.
> 
> Everybody perceives the Nordic countries to be snow filled, correct ? So what do the Swiss army soldiers wear ? Care to look that up ?
> 
> You want to criticize US ? Try to be smart about it. But it ain't working this time...


First of all learn something yourself then come and lecture others.


----------



## jamahir

Superboy said:


> Chechens at the Donetsk airport.



are they in support of donetsk people's republic??


----------



## Superboy

jamahir said:


> are they in support of donetsk people's republic??




Yes they are Russian citizens.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Superboy said:


> Yes they are Russian citizens.



such media should be used to disprove the foolish western claims about chechen muslims being oppressed by russia government.



Superboy said:


> BTW, what gun they using? Looks like a carbine sort of assault rifle with some sort of sight attached at the front.



at least i don't know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

jamahir said:


> such media should be used to disprove the foolish western claims about chechen muslims being oppressed by russia government.




Chechens are not oppressed in any way. Qaeda is enemy of Russia. Many Russians killed many Qaeda in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Superboy said:


> Chechens are not oppressed in any way. Qaeda is enemy of Russia. Many Russians killed many Qaeda in Syria.



in 2011 and 2012, there was interest in russia in going to libya to fight in support of gaddafi and the jamahiriya.

are the russians you mention for syria, ordinary citizens or military or government-supported militia??


----------



## Superboy

jamahir said:


> in 2011 and 2012, there was interest in russia in going to libya to fight in support of gaddafi and the jamahiriya.
> 
> are the russians you mention for syria, ordinary citizens or military or government-supported militia??




Mostly ex military vets I suppose.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gambit

nangyale said:


> And in comes another idiot, trying to teach things he knows f uck about.
> So the latest development is that you shifted Swizerland up. Now its part of the Nordic countries.
> 
> First of all learn something yourself then come and lecture others.


The f ucking idiot here is *YOU*, moron. I wonder what is the closest you ever f ucking come to the military other playing f ucking video games. US soldiers are 'ill equipped' just because they happened to wear woodland camo in the desert ? Only f ucking idiots would say that. Go back to your crib, little boy.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Russia can solve this crisis by taking over Ukraine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galad

Hindustani78 said:


> A Russian T-72 tank without a license plate and coming from Donetsk airport area moves along a snow-covered avenue in the district of Kyivsky in Donetsk, on Nov. 26.


Stop polluting this topic with nonsense ! Ukrainian army has T-72 tanks in its arsenal plus they have bought some T-72 some time ago from Hungary too. Some facts unlike "facts" of certain posters.
- A law has been changed in Rada to allow unlimited power of commanders over soldiers.
- A law has been changed giving "right" to Ukrainian forces to confiscate any vehicles to satisfy "needs" of so-called ATO.
- Rada MPs increased their salaries to slightly over 12 000 hryvnias in time when there are people who have not received salaries for months.
- A law has been changed and military service of all present and future mobilized soldiers has been increased to 18 months
-Regional military centers already complaining people doing their bests to avoid military services and get away from the very questionable honor to fall victims of 4th mobilization - going abroad,going to Kiev,going to Russia to work or live as " refugees" 
-Kharkov and Dnepropetrovsk hospitals are full with wounded "heroes" from battles from last few days. 
Joke is already running - urgently needs to be find another spot to "utilize" unwanted and unneeded from both sides Right Sector,OUN,UPA,"volunteer battalions " etc after battle of airport is almost over.Some of the Ukrainian "patriots" finally is waking up -" Losses are monstrous" , " This will severely affect demographic of Ukraine " ...too late I can say damage has been done.Running from months joke - " USA is ready to fight Russia to the last Ukrainian" nicely fit the current situation with dead and wounded especially from west-backed Kiev "freedom fighters".

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nangyale

gambit said:


> The f ucking idiot here is *YOU*, moron. I wonder what is the closest you ever f ucking come to the military other playing f ucking video games. US soldiers are 'ill equipped' just because they happened to wear woodland camo in the desert ? Only f ucking idiots would say that. Go back to your crib, little boy.


Another f ucking idiot who doesn't know any shit and still insists on transferring Switzerland north. 
Before writing another word get yourself a map and look for Switzerland, hopefully you will be able to locate it and will save you from embarassing yourself another time. Hint: On the borde with France. LOL
You remind of something actually. Watch this Video, sounds a lot like your arguments.


----------



## gambit

nangyale said:


> Another f ucking idiot who doesn't know any shit and still insists on transferring Switzerland north.
> Before writing another word get yourself a map and look for Switzerland, hopefully you will be able to locate it and will save you from embarassing yourself another time. Hint: On the borde with France. LOL
> You remind of something actually. Watch this Video, sounds a lot like your arguments.


You think I give a sh it where Switzerland is located ? Why do Russian soldiers wears woodland style camo when so much of their country is covered in snow, moron ?


----------



## nangyale

Look , don't be angry with me. I am trying to help you here, so that you won't embarras yourself like this again.
Now go get a map, you can start by first locating the US and then work your way to Europe. It will help you in the future Miss South Carolina, I mean @gambit .


----------



## jhungary

@gambit relax man..

Call u in so you can laugh at that dude, not to get pissed off...

Saw his comment, laugh a little lol


----------



## vostok

The junta resumed shelling of residential areas.


----------



## Superboy

gambit said:


> You think I give a sh it where Switzerland is located ? Why do Russian soldiers wears woodland style camo when so much of their country is covered in snow, moron ?




There is no snow in the southern parts of Russia.


----------



## Superboy

The ceasefire is over.


----------



## Superboy

Terrorists found a large number of M16 / M4 assault rifles left behind by coup loyalists at the airport. 






Terrorists strike back. Heavy artillery pound coup loyalists.


----------



## Hasbara Buster

*The New Ukraine Is Run by Rogues, Sexpots, Warlords, Lunatics and Oligarchs*

Prominent Ukrainian MP denounces Obama's weakness, calls him a 'shot-down pilot'

*By Mikhail Klikushin*

January 14, 2015 "ICH" - "NYO_"_ - There were times in Ukraine’s recent history when even the country’s military brass were kneeling before the U.S. Literally. In June 2013, then-U.S. Ambassador to Ukraine John Tefft received the saber of the Ukrainian Cossack in the city of Kherson from a kneeling Ukrainian high-rank military official. Mr. Tefft nowadays is serving the country as an Ambassador to Russia where no such honors are even imaginable.

But that was then—a previous regime.

On the surface, today’s Ukraine is much more favorably disposed toward everything Western and everything American because of the exciting wind of transformations that swept through the Ukrainian political landscape last year. Its political culture looks modern, attractive, refined and European. For example, at the end of last year a new law was passed that allowed former citizens of other countries to participate in Ukrainian politics and even the government, in case they denounce their former citizenships. The reason given was the fight with notorious Ukrainian corruption. Apparently, in a country of more than 40 million people, Prime Minister Arseny Yatsenyuk (called “Rabbit” by his citizens) couldn’t find a dozen or so native-born yet not corrupt professionals for his government.

Now three former foreigners—ex-American Natalia Yaresko (Minister for Finance), ex-Lithuanian Aivaras Abromavičius (Minister For Economy and Trade) and ex-Georgian Alexander Kvitashvili (Minister for Public Health)—are firmly established in their new cabinets. They are just the beginning. They gave up their U.S. and European passports with only two benefits in return: a $200-a-month salary and the chance to build a prosperous new Ukraine.

In a strange twist of fate, the Ukrainian ministers during their meetings now have to speak hated Russian—former foreigners do not speak Ukrainian well enough and locals do not speak English at the level necessary for complicated discussions on how to save a Ukraine economy that is disappearing before their eyes.

The problems they are facing are overwhelming. The new minister for economy, Mr. Abromavičius, knows that the country is in fact bankrupt. “To expect that we are going to produce real as opposed to declarative incentive programs is unrealistic,” he declared. In other words, the new Ukrainian budget is nothing but a piece of paper. But without this piece of paper there will be no new money from the European Bank and the IMF.
The first steps he has taken so far are controversial.





_The new minister for economy appointed former Estonian Jaanika Merilo as his advisor on foreign investments and improving the business climate in Ukraine. Directly after her appointment, Ms. Merilo posted a series of candid images that display her long legs, plump lips and prominent cleavage, including some shots in which she emulates movie scenes._

On January 5, the new minister for economy appointed former Estonian Jaanika Merilo—a young dark-haired beauty—as his advisor on foreign investments, improvement of business climate in Ukraine, coordination of international programs and so on. Directly after her appointment, the young lady put online not her resume or a program for Ukrainian financial stabilization but a series of candid shots that display her long legs, plump lips and prominent cleavage. In some shots, she places a knife to her lips a la Angelina Jolie and sits on the chair a la Sharon Stone.

Ms. Merilo, too, forfeited her European passport in the hope of a better future for her new Motherland.

By law, double citizenship is not permitted for a Ukrainian governmental official, but, as often happens in Ukraine, for some there is always another way around. The governor of Zaporozhe region, oligarch Igor Kolomoisky, for example, has three citizenships.

As exhilarating winds of change swept through the Ukrainian government, Western newspapers giddily reported the fact that after the last elections for the first time in decades there would be no Communists in the Ukrainian Parliament.

But that means all possible organized opposition to the current president and prime minister is gone.

Instead, the new Rada has a big group of parliamentarians of very uncertain political loyalties and even dubious mental state—former warlords and street activists who distinguished themselves during street fights and tire burnings.

These government rookies are sometimes turning to strange ways of self-promotion, now within the walls of the Parliament.

One new face in the Rada—leader of the Right Sector ultra-nationalist party and former warlord Dmytro Yarosh—admitted in a January interview with Ukrainian TV that he caresses a real hand grenade in his pocket while inside the Rada. Because he is MP, the security personnel has no right to check his pockets. They just ask if he has anything dangerous on his person and he says no. The reason to have a hand grenade on his body is that there are too many enemies of Ukraine within the MP crowding him during the voting process. He is not afraid, of course. But when the time comes, he will use this grenade and with a bit of luck he will take a lot of them with him if he dies.




_
Former warlord Dmytro Yarosh is the leader of the ultra-nationalist party Right Sector and now an MP. He told Ukrainian TV that he caresses a real hand grenade in his pocket while serving inside the Rada_.

Ukrainian MPs Yuri Beryoza and Andrei Levus, also former warlords and members of radical parties, became notorious last December after publicly applauding the terrorist attack in the Russian city of Grozny—an attack in which 14 policemen were killed. “On our eastern borders our brothers are coming out from under Russia’s power. It’s normal. These are the allies of Ukraine,” said Mr. Beryoza. This is the same fellow who had earlier promised that the Ukrainian army would soon take Moscow. Andrei Levus proposed Russia withdraw all of her “punishers” from the “People’s Republic of Ichkeria” (i.e. Chechnya) immediately.

Another former warlord, former member of social-national party and today’s Ukrainian MP Igor Mosiychuk said to the journalists that Ukraine, “being in the state of war, must stimulate the opening of the second front in the Caucuses, in Middle Asia” against Russia. In the  scandalous video, which has been viewed 2.5 million times, he unloaded an assault rifle into the portrait of the Chechen leader Ramzan Kadyrov ranting, “Ramzan, you have sent your dogs, traitors into our land. We have been killing them here and we will come after you. We will come after you to Grozny. We will help our brothers to free Ichkeria from such dogs like you. Glory to Ukraine! Glory to the free Ichkeria!”

Despite this bravado, the personal security for all three MPs had to be increased—at high cost to the cash-starved country—after the Chechen leader promised to bring them to justice in Russia for incitement of terrorism.

While it may be tempting to dismiss these words as the ravings of former warlords who have been traumatized by war, worrisome shifts of the political mindset have been appearing in the mainstream of the Ukrainian political establishment.

Anton Geraschenko is the poster boy of the next generation of Ukrainian politicians. He holds an important position as the advisor to the minister for internal affairs, executing the role of the Ministry’s spokesman. This 36-year-old, well-educated member of the Parliament is a familiar face on TV, and a darling of the nation’s political talk shows. He is well-spoken and gives elaborate interviews on every political subject to all major Ukrainian newspapers.

Last Friday, while on his trip to the U.S., Mr. Gerashchenko published two controversial posts on his Facebook page, which could be considered very revealing from the perspective of the changing mood in the Ukrainian political class toward the United States.

In the first, Mr. Gerashchenko praised a George Soros  article in which the 84-year-old financier is “flying high” like an eagle “over the pettiness of Obama and other political dwarfs.” Mr. Gerashchenko blamed Mr. Obama and other “political dwarfs” for not realizing that “Putin’s actions towards Ukraine are the tectonic shifts in the world history, much bigger in scale than those that were the results of the terrorist attacks on September 11, 2001 in New York and Washington.” According to Mr. Gerashchenko, George Soros lost all hope that “Barack Obama will give a chance to the people of the United States to give large-scale economical assistance to the people of Ukraine, not the miserable hand-outs that have been ten times less than the help that was given to Iraq or Afghanistan.” Mr. Gerashchenko vented his frustration at Mr. Obama for not giving Ukraine money on the scale of the Marshall Plan or the aid packages that were given to rebuild Japan after WWII or South Korea after the Korean War.




_
Prominent Ukrainian lawmaker Anton Gerashchenko’s Facebook posts have created a stir, downplaying Sept. 11 and lobbing insults at President Obama._

According to his post, Mr. Gerashchenko believes that the United States has the obligation to give to the Ukraine enough money so the people of “occupied Crimea and Donbass in a maximum of three or five years would dig tunnels and destroy walls and barbed-wire fences, bursting into the territory of prosperous Free Ukraine … looking for jobs, social assistance, high quality of living – as a counterweight to the Mordor which the Russian Federation will definitely have become” (‘total catastrophe’) under the leadership of “Putler.” (“Putler” being ‘Putin’ and ‘Hitler’ combined into one word—a popular new term among Ukraine’s new political class.)

The Facebook post by the young Ukrainian politician created an uproar in both Ukraine and Russia—but Western media preferred to look the other way.

Inspired by his sudden notoriety, Mr. Gerashchenko posted one more rant on the same subject later on the same day in which he elaborated his ideas even farther.

“Yes, Obama is a political dwarf because it looks like he does not grasp the full scale the consequences of Putin’s capture of Crimea. Because last spring and in the beginning of last summer Obama took the ‘ostrich’s position’ and preferred not to see the Putin’s aggression on the continental part of the Ukraine. In the U.S.A., Barack Obama for his indecisive actions and lost positions in foreign politics is called ‘lame duck’ which is analogous to our expression ‘shot-down pilot’. And this name is well deserved. Barack Obama will never be put in the same row with such great U.S. Presidents as Franklin Roosevelt or Ronald Reagan. And even with Bill Clinton …”

In his second post Mr. Gerashchenko went on to say that he was expressing not only his own feelings but the attitude of a significant part of the Ukrainian population, “which considers Obama’s actions unworthy of the leader of the most powerful nation in the world, the one that made Ukraine give up its nuclear status … Instead of decisive actions, from March on we have seen nothing but declarations that the White House is ‘very concerned,’ expresses its concerns’ and also ‘deeply worried’ by the situation in our country.”

By Mr. Gerashchenko’s light, President Putin’s entire operation in Crimea and Donbass was possible only because Mr. Putin knew that Mr. Obama would never risk any strong moves to stop him. According to this star of Ukrainian politics, America gave “only” $1 billion to Ukraine but Mr. Gerashchenko and the like view this as a pittance. Instead, they want a big slice of the hundreds of billions that the U.S. has spent on war from 2001-2014 in Afghanistan, Iraq and Pakistan.

These revealing and troubling posts were deleted within hours on the same day they appeared. Deleted or not, Mr. Gerashchenko, as well as some significant number of Ukrainian politicians, rant at Mr. Obama for not doing what George Soros wants him to do—immediately spend $50 billion of U.S. and E.U. taxpayers’ money on building an immediate paradise in Ukraine. George Soros’ motives could be pragmatic, of course. Some evil tongues have been saying that the financier’s arguments for the bailout of a falling Ukrainian economy by the U.S. and European taxpayers have roots not in his love for freedom around the world. They say that he has a lot of the Ukrainian government’s bonds in his portfolio and in the case of Ukraine’s national default he will lose billions.




_
Screencap of Anton Gerashchenko’s Facebook post. (Facebook)_

Ironically, the biggest winner of a significant and prompt infusion of Western money into Ukraine would be the hated “Putler.” Just last week, Russia, strapped for cash itself as the  ruble plummets, started to spread rumors that it is considering demanding early repayment of its $3 billion 2014 loan to Ukraine because the conditions of the loan demand such a step in the event that the national debt of Ukraine exceeds 60 percent of its GDP. By now the national debt of Ukraine is around 70 percent of its GDP and the prognosis is that by the end of this year it will be around 90 percent of its GDP. If any significant amount of money is given to Ukraine, Russia will immediately start sucking out a big part of it as Ukrainian gas and other energy bills will finally be paid on time … to Russia.

Mr. Gerashchenko’s scandalous FB posts are gone, but the questions raised by them still remain. Will the Ukrainian political class turn away from the U.S. and the West if the generosity of the U.S. taxpayers does not match the nebulous expectations of the reformers in the Ukrainian government? Are the Ukrainians ready to rely mostly on themselves on the long and painful journey of building their own independent nation? Amid all the reform talk and the importing of attractive foreign “advisors,” one cannot but wonder if it’s nothing more than camouflage for the same old Ukrainian game—to convince the world to give, as Mr. Gerashchenko’s first Facebook post put it, just one more “large-scale economical assistance.”

Â The New Ukraine Is Run by Rogues, Sexpots, Warlords, Lunatics and 
Oligarchs :Â Information Clearing House - ICH

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gambit

nangyale said:


> Look , don't be angry with me. I am trying to help you here, so that you won't embarras yourself like this again.
> Now go get a map, you can start by first locating the US and then work your way to Europe. It will help you in the future Miss South Carolina, I mean @gambit .


Angry at you ? 

You ain't worth it, kid. It is *YOU* and your kind who seems to be perpetually angry at US and desperate to grasp at any straw to criticize US, no matter how petty. The US soldier is 'ill equipped' just because he wears woodland camo in the desert. 

Yeah...You are one angry little boy.


----------



## Superboy




----------



## jhungary

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Russia can solve this crisis by taking over Ukraine



Maybe Russia can solve the Indian-Pakistan problem by taking over Pakistan??

meanwhile this happened

*Ukraine says tank offensive pushing rebels from airport

Donetsk (Ukraine) (AFP) - Ukraine rushed tanks to the front lines and claimed Sunday to have cleared pro-Russian rebels from most of Donetsk airport after days of intense fighting, with heavy shelling shaking the key eastern city.*

As fighting wracked the country's war-torn east, thousands of people held a common prayer and peace march in the capital Kiev attended by President Petro Poroshenko, who vowed the country would not yield to rebels he says have been backed by Russian troops and weapons.

At least 14 people were killed, including four soldiers, houses were destroyed and electricity was cut for many homes and businesses as explosions repeatedly ripped through parts of the Donetsk region at the weekend.
Most of the blasts rang out from the area surrounding Donetsk airport northwest of the city as the army and rebels battled for control of the blackened and wrecked site hit by months of on-off clashes.

But some were also heard closer to the city centre, and Donetsk officials reported "massive damage to housing stock, infrastructure and communications of the city". At least 10 civilians were reported killed at various locations, including two children.

With rebels at one point claiming to control the airport, about 10 Ukrainian tanks rumbled across the snow toward the front lines on Saturday to reinforce soldiers desperately trying to defend it, local television showed.

The army's aim was to push the rebels back and open a corridor to evacuate the wounded, with the insurgents having earlier unleashed a barrage of heavy artillery fire at the airport, including from at least one tank.
Intense clashes followed, and residents of the northwestern area of the city said neighbourhoods had also been hit by shelling.

Ukraine's military claimed on Sunday afternoon to have cleared out most of the airport, but there was no independent verification of their account, with journalists unable to approach the facility.

"In order to transmit our soldiers all the necessary equipment, ammunition, and to evacuate them, a massive operation was decided upon, which was successful," military spokesman Andriy Lysenko told a briefing.
"We managed to almost completely clean up the territory of the airport."

Public transport shut down and stores closed in parts of the city on Sunday.

"All night, shells flew over our house," said Margarita, 24, a resident of the city's northwest. "This morning windows broke from the trembling -- very scary."

Another resident a couple kilometres from the airport said a children's hospital had been damaged.
The military said Sunday four more soldiers had been killed and 32 wounded.

- Truce in tatters -

The common prayer and peace march in Kiev was attended by several thousand people, and Poroshenko spoke at Independence Square, the epicentre of protests that forced out Russian-backed president Viktor Yanukovych last year.

He spoke of the victims of last week's rocket strike near a commuter bus in Volnovakha that killed 13 people, the worst single loss of civilian life since a September truce.

"We will win in our struggle for peace," Poroshenko said. "We will not give up and shred Ukrainian land."
Marchers held Ukrainian flags and signs reading "Je suis Volnovakha," an imitation of the rallying cry used in the wake of the attack on the Charlie Hebdo satirical newspaper in Paris.

The recent upsurge in violence centred around Donetsk airport has left in tatters the often violated September truce, which was followed by another accord in December.

Meanwhile, negotiations aimed at bringing peace have stalled, with a contact group of representatives from Russia, Ukraine and the Organisation for Security and Cooperation in Europe, along with rebel leaders, postponing talks that were due to take place last Friday in Minsk.

A summit that Poroshenko has been seeking to organise with the leaders of Russia, France and Germany has also been put off.

The conflict that broke out in Ukraine's eastern industrial heartland in April 2014 has left more than 4,800 people dead.

Ukraine and Western nations say Russia has supported the rebels with troops and weapons, charges Moscow strongly denies despite witness claims to the contrary.

On Sunday, a spokesman for Russian President Vladimir Putin was quoted by Russian news agencies as saying the Kremlin was "extremely concerned about the latest developments."

"The bombardments of residential areas have resumed in Donetsk and people are dying once more," Dmitry Peskov was quoted as saying.

He also said Putin had sent a letter to Poroshenko overnight Thursday to Friday proposing a "concrete plan for the withdrawal of heavy artillery." He claimed Kiev had rejected the plan and did not make a counter-offer.
Russia is under heavy sanctions from the West over its actions in Ukraine, and the UN Security Council plans to meet on Wednesday to discuss the flareup of violence.

Ukraine says tank offensive pushing rebels from airport - Yahoo!7


----------



## nangyale

*Intensive combat operation all over the line of contact in Novorussia *

Things look very bad today and very intensive combat operations, in particular artillery strikes, are reported everywhere in Novorussia. At the very least, in the following locations:
1) Donetsk Airport: the Ukrainians attacked with a fairly large concentration of armor and under heavy artillery fire. As for tonight (local time) all of these attacks have been successfully repelled but intelligences sources are reporting a sharp rise in the number of tanks and armored vehicles all around the Donestk airport. The Novorussians are expecting attacks from Peski and Avdeevka.

2) The Ukrainian artillery has opened for almost everywhere along the front. The Ukrainian airforce has also dropped several 500kg bombs from high altitude on the city of Gorlovka.

3) Novorussian units are returning fire and the outskirts of Mariupol have come under Novorussian artillery attacks.

4) *The Chairman of the Novorussian Parliament, Oleg Tsarev, has declared that his sources indicate that the Ukrainian plan submitted to Poroshenko looked at a spectrum of options: the best one was to totally free Novorussian from all Novorussians,* the minimal one was to cut-off Donetsk from Luganks and both of these cities from the Russian border.

5) Plenty of US made weapons have been recovered in the New Terminal of the Donestk airport.

6) There are reports that the Ukrainian forces are attempting to encircle Debaltsevo.

7) Putin's spokesman Dmitrii Peskov has declared that the Ukrainian side had rejected all Russian offers and presented no counter-proposals. He concluded that the Ukrainians have chose the option of going to war.

8) Please click here for an high res updated map of combats.

9) The Ukrainians are now accusing the Novorussians of using "super-weapons" in Peski. No, no nuclear devices (as the Ukie defense minister claimed were used south of Lugansk), but heavy-flame throwers of the Buratino TOS-1 type. The Ukies speak of a "bloodbath in Peski" which, as J.Hawk, the translator for ForRuss noticed, is a sure sign of panic.

10) Initial reports seem to indicate the the Novorussian military has entered the town of Peski.

11) The head of the Main Intelligence Directorate of the NAF, General Petrov, has declared that the Ukrainians have resumed ballistic missile strikes and that several Tochka missiles were fired today.

12) Zakharchenko has declared that "we are now engaged in a heavy counter-attack operation from Mariupol to Gorlovka".
*
Evaluation:*
It appears certain that Nazi junta has decided to resume combat operations. Whether this is "an" attack or "the" attack remains to be seen, but the fact that ballistic missiles and bombers have been used seem to indicate that this one is qualitatively different. My therefore leaning more towards the "the" attack option.
The situation around the airport has resulted in many poorly informed comments. The following needs to be clarified.
a) The Donetsk airport has zero military value other then being a heavily fortified location near the city of Donetsk. The main importance of the airport is symbolic as it was the place where by far the toughest and best Ukrainian units were sent into combat.
b) I am pretty sure that when the new terminal was taken over by the Novorussians (this indisputable as there is *a lot* of footage of this even) the junta generals grabbed their phone and began screaming into it demanding an immediate and massive counter attack. This is what happened today. *According to Novorussian sources a total of 6 attack waves were repelled and 15 Ukrainian MBTs used in the attempt to retake the new terminal.*
c) It is not surprising that this attack failed. Heavily fortified objectives like the new terminal cannot be taken by tank and artillery fire, though they can be damaged by them. Such objective can only be taken by very well trained and heavily armed infantry assault groups capable and willing to fight in very dangerous and difficult conditions. Such groups, often called "assault/storming groups" are composed of experienced fighters which include machine-gunners, demolition-sapper combat engineers, snipers, anti-tank weapons, mortars, grenade-launchers, etc. These are not the kind of units which the Ukrainians have a lot of, nor are these the kind of units which can be trained in a few weeks or even a few months. This is why the Ukrainian assault have failed and most likely will continue to fail.
*If this is indeed "the" much expected Ukrainian attack, then it fully confirms what everybody has been predicting: the Ukrainians are betting on large numbers of tanks, armored vehicles, artillery pieces and infantrymen to overwhelm the Novorussian defenders. This is a losing strategy because not only will the by now highly experienced and combat hardened Novorussians perform infinitely better than the terrified and/or brainwashed Ukrainians with just a month or so of bootcamp under their belts, but because the inevitable bloodbath resulting from this kind of attack will rapidly break the willpower and morale of the Ukrainian side. *
The single most important factor here is not whether the Ukrainians will lose, but whether the Novorussians will be capable of winning without an overt Russian intervention to support them. My personal feeling is that yes, the Novorussians will succeed in beating back the Ukrainian assault and that Russia will not have to intervene openly (from what I hear the _Voentorg_ is already working at full capacity, hence the TOS-1 in Peski).
I have to confess that I am nervous when I see Zakharchenko, Givi and Motorola at the very front lines quite literally within reach of the Ukrainian assault rifles. I do fully understand why they feel that they have to do that, but I also get a knot in my stomach when I see them, especially all together standing a few feet from each other. * If you are religious, please pray for these courageous men.*
The Saker


----------



## Superboy

Elena Vasilieva's numbers on Russian casualties. 

Russian activist: 382 Russian soldiers killed in Ukraine during last three days

Terrorist 152 mm artillery firing in Lugansk region. 






Tank battle in Lugansk region.


----------



## Hasbara Buster

*The New York Times Sinks to a New Journalistic Low in its Reporting on Ukraine

By Walter C Uhler *

January 19, 2015 "ICH" - On 8 January 2015, Ukrainian Prime Minister Arseniy Yatsenyuk demonstrated once again that he is either a liar or an ignoramus (inspired by Russophobia) when he told a German TV channel, “I will not allow the Russians to march across Ukraine and Germany, as they did in WWII.” Putting aside his ludicrous bravado – analogous to a crazed, dying gnat promising to stop a bull elephant — only the untaught do not know that it was Hitler’s Nazi Germany that invaded the Soviet Union on June 22, 1941. Moreover, while most military historians specializing in the history of the Eastern Front (including this writer) know that the Red Army played by far the greatest role in saving Europe from prolonged Nazi rule, only an ignoramus or liar like Mr. Yatsenyuk would say, “We all very well remember the Soviet invasion of Ukraine and Germany, and we have to avoid it.”

Mr. Yatsenyuk, you’ll recall, was the darling of Victoria Nuland and Geoffrey Pyatt; two U.S. officials who plotted to place him into Ukraine’s government as Prime Minister. Coincidently, Mr. Yatsenyuk became Prime Minister. Imagine that! Yet, he clearly is in over his head as a leader of what historian J. Arch Getty has labeled the “erratic state” of Ukraine.

But, “erratic” is far too mild a word to use when describing a statement made by Prime Minister Yatsenyuk in June 2014. It was then that Mr. Yatsenyuk pandered to all of his neo-Nazi supporters fighting for his regime in eastern Ukraine by asserting – on the homepage of the Embassy of Ukraine in the United States of America, no less — that Russians in eastern Ukraine were “subhumans.” (Check the widely available screenshot.) Hitler would have been proud.

But, if Yatsenyuk is either a Russophobic ignoramus or liar who spreads filthy propaganda about Russians and Russian history to people who have no sense of history, what are we to call the editors, columnists and reporters at the _New York Times_, who do the very same thing?

The _Times_ commenced its latest propaganda campaign against Russia on 28 November 2013, when it published an overwrought editorial titled, “Ukraine Backs Down.” Clearly, some Russophobe’s head must have exploded. Who, but an outraged Russophobe would conclude that President Vladimir Putin’s “strong-arm tactics” against Ukraine would cost Russia its chance “to find its place in the democratic and civilized world.”

“Civilized World?” Seriously? “According to data recently released by the Organization for Co-operation and Development (OECD),” the Russians are the most educated people in the world. “More than half of Russian adults held tertiary degrees in 2012 — the equivalent of college degree in the United States — more than in any other country reviewed” (_USA Today_, Sept. 13, 2014). Moreover, given the resounding contributions to the civilized world by Pushkin, Karamzin, Gogol, Dostoevsky, Mendeleev, Prokofiev, Tolstoy, Chekov, Nureyev, Akhmatova, Bakhtin, Pasternak, Lomonosov, Tchaikovsky, Solzenitsyn, Berdyaev, Rublev, Chagall, Euler, Balanchine, Zoschenko, Rachmaninov, Bulgakov, Chaliapin, Gorbachev, Diaghilev, Kliuchevsky, Sholokhov, Mussorgsky, Eisenstein, Glinka, Shostakovich, Kapitsa, Lermontov, Kantorovich, Repin, Herzen, Nabokov, Gagarin, Kandinsky, Mayakovsky, Rimsky-Korsakov, Nijinsky, Kalashnikov, Zamyatin, Tarkovsky, Sakharov, Bely, Gurevich, Faberge, Alekhine, Stravinsky and my beloved mentor, the polymath Utechin (who wrote _A Concise Encylopaedia of Russia_) – just to name a few — doesn’t the editorial board at the Times sound almost as ignorant or deceitful as Mr. Yatsenyuk?

More to the point, just four days before Mr. Yatsenyuk issued his deceitful or ignorant Russophobic rant, the _Times_ reached a new Russophobic low when it published propaganda designed to whitewash evidence that President Yanukovych was overthrown in a violent and illegal coup.

Its propaganda piece was titled: “Ukraine Leader Was Defeated Even Before He Was Ousted.” It was written by the same reporters, Andrew Higgins and Andrew E. Kramer, who performed similar hatchet jobs for the _Times_, when reporting on the actual events in Kiev during the period February 18-21, 2014 — which led to the coup of February 22.

Then, the _Times_ was quick to blame the Yanukovych regime for the sniper fire that sparked regime change. Consider the February 20, 2014, article written by Mr. Higgins and Mr. Kramer, titled: “Converts Join With Militants in Kiev Clash.” Although the article mentions snipers only once, they are mentioned in the context of “thousands of riot police officers, volleys of live ammunition…and the looming threat of martial law.” In addition, Mr. Higgins and Mr. Kramer claimed, “few antigovernment protesters could be seen carrying weapons.” (Their observation would be refuted months later by a scholarly paper that identified snipers, fighting on the side of the protesters, who fired on police, news reporters and fellow protesters. These snipers were located in or on the Conservatory Building, the Hotel Ukraina, Kinoplats, Kozatsky Hotel, Zhovtnevyi Palace, Arkada Bank building, Muzeinyi Lane building, the Main Post Office, and Trade Union building, among others.) Thus, when Mr. Higgins and Mr. Kramer heard “reports” that “the police had killed more than 70 demonstrators,” they automatically concluded that “most of the gunfire clearly came from the other side of the barricades.”

Buried within another article written by these reporters that same day was an admission that they did not know “which side” the snipers were on. But the article was titled “Ukraine’s Forces Escalate Attacks Against Protesters,” and it began with the following inflammatory opening sentence: “Security forces fired on masses of antigovernment demonstrators in Kiev on Thursday in a drastic escalation of the three-month-old crisis that left dozens dead and Ukraine reeling…”

Predictably, Mr. Kramer and Mr. Higgins failed to substantiate the “reports” that the police killed more than 70 demonstrators. Even worse, however, was their failure to identify the ideological affiliations of those persons who formed the militant groups — called the “hundreds” (_sotni_) — that did much to transform a previously peaceful demonstration into a violent confrontation.

Although Mr. Higgins and Mr. Kramer correctly acknowledged that the sotni “provided the tip of the spear in the violent showdown with government security forces,” they failed (or refused) to report that many leaders and members of the sotni were self-declared fascists and neo-Nazis from _Pravyi Sektor_ (Right Sector) and _Svoboda_ (Freedom).

Andriy Parubiy, for example, was one of the founders of the neo-Nazi “Svoboda” party. Mr. Parubiy was “the man controlling the so-called ‘Euromaidan security forces’ that fought government forces in Kiev” (_Flashpoint in Ukraine_, p. 91). Immediately after the coup, he served as Kiev’s secretary of the National Security and Defense Council of Ukraine.

Mr. Higgins and Mr. Kramer repeatedly misled their readers by calling members of Svoboda and Pravyi Sektor “nationalists;” as if these violent goons were indistinguishable from the thousands of “nationalists” who had been conducting a largely peaceful protest. Thus, readers of the _Times_ — like readers of most other newspapers in the West — would not learn that fascists and neo-Nazis highjacked a largely peaceful protest and steered it toward a coup.

Continuing their propaganda in their whitewash piece of January 4, 2015, Mr. Higgins and Mr. Kramer attempted to persuade their readers that President Yanukovych “was not so much overthrown as cast adrift by his own allies.” Supposedly, political allies deserted him because they had been spooked by a rumor that the so-called protesters were now heavily armed by weapons seized from an arsenal in L’viv. Supposedly, those guns never reached Kiev.

Supposedly, Yanukovych’s allies were shocked and repulsed by the bloodshed resulting from the massacre of protesters by government snipers on February 20. Supposedly, security forces began deserting Yanukovych after: (1) Parliament issued a resolution on the evening of the 20th ordering all Interior Ministry Troops and police to return to their barracks and (2) Yanukovych entered negotiations on the 21st in which the matter of investigating the sniper massacre was put on the table. Supposedly, the government snipers were not about to wait around for such an investigation.

Mr. Higgins and Mr. Kramer assert that their conclusions were based upon ‘interviews with prominent players, including former commanders of the Berkut riot police and other security units. Yet, they apparently did not interview the former commandant of Ukraine’s Security Service (SBU), Major-General Oleksandr Yakymenko.
Why? Presumably, because, during a 12 March 2014 interview with Eugenie Popov on _Rossiya 1_ TV, Mr. Yakymenko claimed that his “counter-intelligence forces were monitoring the CIA in Ukraine during the protests… [T]he CIA was active on the ground in Kiev and collaborating with a small circle of opposition figures” (_Flashpoint in Ukraine_, p. 93).

Mr. Higgins and Mr. Kramer have nothing to say about CIA involvement. But, as James Carden recently asked in the pages of _The National Interest_, “Can anyone imagine, for an instant, that the Times would publish a purported piece of news analysis of, say, the last hours of the Allende and Mossadegh regimes, without so much as a mention of possible CIA involvement? Of course not.”

Mr. Yakymenko also said that “it was not the police or government forces that fired on protesters, but snipers from the Philharmonic Building [Music Conservatory Building?] that was controlled by opposition leader Andriy Parubiy,” who was “interacting with the CIA.” He said that “twenty men wearing ‘special combat clothes’ and carrying ‘sniper rifle cases, as well as AKMs with scopes’ ran out of the opposition-controlled Philharmonic Building [Music Conservatory Building?] and split into two groups of ten people, with one taking position at the Ukraine hotel” (Nazemroaya, _Flashpoint in Ukraine_, pp. 93-94). The other half moved in the direction of the Dnipro hotel near Muzeinyi Lane. (Katchanovski)

This is the same Mr. Parubiy who Mr. Higgins and Mr. Kramer found credible, when he asserted that the guns stolen from L’viv were not used by protesters in Kiev. Had they been more competent, Mr. Higgins and Mr. Kramer would have recalled an earlier article in the _ Times_ by Alison Smale — titled “Tending Their Wounds, Vowing to Fight On” – that would have cast suspicion on Parubiy’s assertion.

On April 6, 2014, Ms. Smale quoted one wounded protester who asserted: “I knew this time we would need force and that there would be blood if we wanted to break free.”
Another wounded protester, Yuri Kravchuk, was the leader of a sotni and a close friend of the leader of the neo-Nazi Svoboda party. According to Ms. Smale, he carefully skirted “questions about the arrival of guns stolen from a government depot in the western Ukraine city of L’viv,” but did assert that fresh new arrivals from L’viv and two other cities in western Ukraine were able to carry the fight to the police on that fateful February 20.

Thus, in order to buy into the whitewash propagated by Mr. Higgins and Mr. Kramer, a reader must believe that the men came from L’viv, but not the guns. Yet, according to another source, “Maidan eyewitnesses among the protesters said that organized groups from L’viv and Ivano-Frankivsk regions in Western Ukraine arrived on the Maidan and moved into the Music Conservatory at the night of the February 20th massacre, and that some of them were armed with rifles” (Katchanovski, p. 24).

The inclusion of Parubiy’s lie is simply part of their whitewash sob story about the poor protesters who, on the morning of February 20, were “bedraggled” and occupying but a “few hundred square yards, at best, of scorched and soot-smeared pavement in central Kiev,” before many were cut down by “a hail of gunfire,” from Yanukovych’s forces.

One of the few assertions that Mr. Higgins and Mr. Kramer get “right” about February 20 is: “[T]he shock created by the bloodshed, the worst in the Ukrainian capital since World War II, had prompted a mass defection by the president’s allies in Parliament and prodded Mr. Yanukovych to join negotiations with a trio of opposition politicians.” Yet, logically, if the sniper fire created the bloodshed that prompted a mass defection by Yanukovych’s allies, whether Yanukovych “was not so much overthrown as cast adrift” or whether he was indeed overthrown in a slow-moving, multi-stage, violent coup, largely depends upon which side caused the sniper massacre.

One of the major flaws in the whitewash perpetrated by Mr. Higgins and Mr. Kramer on January 4th is their failure to explain who killed the policemen. “At least 17 of them were killed and 196 wounded from gunshots on February 18-20, including three killed and more than 20 wounded on February 20” (Katchanovski, p. 22).

Is it a coincidence that Kiev’s coup regime also has failed to investigate the killing of the police? After all, “A parliament member from the Maidan opposition stated that he had received a phone call from a Berkut commander shortly after 7:00 AM that 11 members of his police unit were wounded by shooters from the Music Conservatory building.” After the parliament member notified Mr. Parubiy, a Maidan Self-Defense search was conducted, but no shooters were found. However, within 30 minutes after Parubiy’s supposed inspection, the Berkut commander called again to report that his casualties had increased to 21 wounded and three killed” (Katchanovski p. 21).

Actually, there is plenty of evidence that Mr. Higgins and Mr. Kramer might have considered, were they competent and unbiased journalists. First, on March 5, 2014, the world learned of the first unbiased suggestion that the snipers who shot people on the Maidan were not government snipers, but came from the ranks of the protesters. _EUBusiness.com_ reported that “Estonia’s top diplomat told EU foreign policy chief Catherine Ashton in an audio leaked Wednesday about allegations that Ukraine’s pro-Western leaders may have had a hand in the February 20-21 bloodbath in Kiev.”

“‘There is now a stronger and stronger understanding (in Kiev) that behind the snipers, it was not (ousted president Viktor) Yanukovych, but it was somebody from the new coalition,’ Urmas Paet tells Ashton in the audio leaked on YouTube.”

The _EUBusiness_ article notes: “Dozens of protesters and around 15 police officers were killed, and parliament impeached Yanukovych the next day.” According to the audio, “Paet told Ashton he was informed in Kiev that ‘they were the same snipers killing people from both sides.’” He appears to have received that information from a Maidan leader, physician Olga Bogomolets, who supposedly claimed that people on both sides were killed by the same type of bullets.

Then Paet added: “It’s really disturbing that now the new coalition, they don’t want to investigate exactly what happened.” (The authenticity of the audio has been confirmed by Estonia.)

Then, there’s the matter of a 10 April 2014 investigation into the sniper fire, conducted by German TV’s “ARD Monitor,” that Mr. Higgins and Mr. Kramer appear to have ignored. According to ARD Monitor, “there is this video that appears to show, that the demonstrators were hit from the back. The man in yellow on this recording goes even further. He was among the protesters who were on Institute Road for several hours that day. His name is Mikola, we met up with him at the scene of the events. He tells us that members of the opposition demonstrators were repeatedly shot in the back.

Mikola: “Yes, on the twentieth, we were shot at from behind, from the Hotel Ukraina, from the 8th or 9th floor.”
According to ARD’s report, “[T]he hotel on the morning of February 20 was firmly in the hands of the opposition. We talk to eyewitnesses from the Hotel Ukraina, journalists, and opposition figures. They all confirm to us on February 20 the hotel held by the opposition was heavily guarded. It would therefore have been very difficult to sneak in a government sniper.”

ARD then tracked down a radio amateur who had recorded Yanukovych’s snipers talking to each other that day. Their radio traffic shows them discussing the fact that someone is shooting at unarmed people – someone they do not know.

1st government sniper: “Hey guys, you over there, to the right from the Hotel Ukraina.”

2nd government sniper: “Who shot? Our people do not shoot at unarmed people. ”

1st sniper: “Guys, there sits a spotter aiming at me. Who is he aiming at there – in the corner? Look! ”

2nd sniper: “On the roof of the yellow building. On top of the cinema, on top of the cinema. ”

1st sniper:” Someone has shot him. But it wasn’t us. ”

2nd sniper:” Miron, Miron, there are even more snipers? And who are they? ”

ARD then interviewed Oleksandr Lisowoi, a doctor from Hospital No. 6 in Kiev, who confirmed that both protesters and government militia forces were shot by the same type of bullet. According to Dr. Lisowoi, “The wounded we treated had the same type of bullet wounds, I am now speaking of the type of bullets that we have surgically removed from the bodies – they were identical” Thus, Dr. Lisowoi confirmed what Estonia’s Foreign Minister, Urmas Paet, had told EU Foreign Policy and Security Policy chief, Catherine Ashton.

But, the failures by Mr. Higgins and Mr. Kramer to examine these reports, even if to dismiss them, pale in significance, when compared with their failure to deal with the most comprehensive and compelling examination of the sniper fire to date, Professor Ivan Katchanovski’s 29-page scholarly paper titled, “The Snipers Massacre on the Maidan in Ukraine.”
http://www.academia.edu/8776021/The_Snipers_Massacre_on_the_Maidan_in_Ukraine

Professor Katchanovski presented his paper to a seminar in Ottawa, Canada on 1 October 2014. Thus, Mr. Higgins and Mr. Kramer had plenty of time to digest its contents before writing the slop that the _Times_ published on January 4th.

Like Mr. Higgins and Mr. Kramer, Professor Katchanovski emphasizes the significance of the sniper fire on February 20. “The massacre of several dozen Maidan protesters on February 20, 2014 was a turning point in Ukrainian politics and a tipping point in the escalating conflict between the West and Russia over Ukraine” (p. 2).

Unlike Mr. Kramer and Mr. Higgins, however, Professor Katchanovski brings tons of evidence to his investigation.

“Evidence used in this study includes publicly available but unreported, suppressed, or misrepresented videos and photos of suspected shooters, live statements by the Maidan announcers, radio intercepts of the Maidan snipers, and snipers and commanders from the special Alfa unit of the Security Service of Ukraine (SBU), ballistic trajectories, eyewitness reports by both Maidan protesters and government special unit commanders, public statements by both former and current government officials, bullets and weapons used, types of wounds among both protesters and the police, and the track record of politically motivated misrepresentations by the Maidan politicians of other cases of violence during and after the Euromaidan and historical conflicts. In particular, this study examines about 30 gigabytes of intercepted radio exchanges of the Security Service of Ukraine Alfa unit, Berkut, the Internal Troops, Omega, and other government agencies during the entire Maidan protests. These files were posted by a pro-Maidan Ukrainian radio amateur on a radio scanners forum, but they never were reported by the media or acknowledged by the Ukrainian government” (pp. 2-3).

“The timeline of the massacre with precision to minutes and locations of both the shooters and the government snipers are established in this study with great certainty based upon the synchronization of the sound on the main Maidan stage, images, and other sources of information that independently corroborate each other” (p. 3). For example, although the current Ukrainian government announced on November 19, 2014, that its extensive investigation produced no evidence of “snipers” in Hotel Ukraina, Professor Katchanovski has produced evidence of “an announcer on the Maidan stage [who] publicly warned the protesters about two to three snipers on the pendulum (second from top) floor of the Hotel Ukraina” (p. 5).

“[A] _BBC_ video shows a sniper firing at the BBC television crew and the Maidan protesters from an open window on the pendulum floor of the hotel at 10:17 AM, and the _BBC_ correspondent identifies the shooter as having a green helmet worn by Maidan protesters” (p. 7). And, “In the late afternoon, a speaker on the Maidan stage threatened to burn the Hotel Ukraina…because of constant reports of snipers in the hotel” (p. 8).

Although Professor Katchanovski admits, “a possibility that some protesters, specifically armed ones, including ‘snipers,’ were wounded or killed by the police fire cannot be ruled out” (p. 10), unlike Mr. Higgins and Mr. Kramer, he concludes: “Analysis of a large amount of evidence in this study suggests that certain elements of the Maidan opposition, including its extremist far right wing, were involved in the massacre in order to seize power and that the government investigation was falsified for this reason.” (p. 2)

He adds, “the [Ukrainian] government deliberately denies or ignores evidence of shooters and spotters in at least 12 buildings occupied by the Maiden side or located in the general territory held by them during the massacre.” (p. 5) So, too, do Mr. Higgins, Mr. Kramer and the _Times_.

Outraged by the _Times_ whitewash of January 4, I immediately emailed the following letter to the editor:
_To the editor:

In their extremely incomplete “investigation by the New York Times into the final hours of Mr. Yanukovych’s rule,” Andrew Higgins and Andrew E. Kramer do correctly assert that “the shock created by the bloodshed” caused by sniper fire on the morning of February 20, 2014 “prompted a mass defection by the president’s allies in Parliament and prodded Mr. Yanukovych to join negotiations with a trio of opposition politicians.” 

Unfortunately, this latest Times investigation — like all its reporting since last February –assumes that Yanukovych’s police killed the protesters (and police!) on the morning of February 20. Moreover, the Times fails to mention, let alone rebut, a well-known, well-researched, and comprehensive analysis by Ivan Katchanovski, which concludes: “Analysis of a large amount of evidence in this study suggests that certain elements of the Maidan opposition, including its extremist far right wing were involved in the massacre in order to seize power…”

Yet, if Professor Katchanovski is correct, then the entire Times investigation is misdirected.
Consequently, until the Times seriously addresses the issue of the snipers, its reporting on regime change in Kiev should be viewed with the same skepticism that Times reporters derisively give to the so-called “Russian propaganda bubble.”

Walter C. Uhler_

Needless to say, the _ Times_ failed to publish my letter.
_
Walter C. Uhler is an independent scholar and freelance writer. He also is President of the Russian-American International Studies Association (RAISA). -  http://www.walter-c-uhler.com
_
Â The New York Times Sinks to a New Journalistic Low in its  Reporting on UkraineÂ  :Â  Information Clearing House - ICH


----------



## nangyale

* Trolling Russia *

By Israel Shamir 

The edifice of world post-1991 order is collapsing right now before our eyes. President Putin’s decision to give a miss to the Auschwitz pilgrimage, right after his absence in Paris at the Charlie festival, gave it the last shove. It was good clean fun to troll Russia, as long as it stayed the course. Not anymore. Russia broke the rules. 

Until now, Russia, like a country bumpkin in Eton, tried to belong. It attended the gathering of the grandees where it was shunned, paid its dues to European bodies that condemned it, patiently suffered ceaseless hectoring of the great powers and irritating baiting of East European small-timers alike. But something broke down. The lad does not want to belong anymore; he picked up his stuff and went home - just when they needed him to knee in Auschwitz. 

*Auschwitz gathering is an annual Canossa of Western leaders where they bewail their historic failure to protect the Jews and swear their perennial obedience to them. This is a more important religious rite of our times, the One Ring to rule them all, established in 2001, when the Judeo-American empire had reached the pinnacle of its power.* The Russian leader had duly attended the events. This year, they will have to do without him. Israeli ministers already have expressed their deep dissatisfaction for this was Russia’s Red Army that saved the Jews in Auschwitz, after all. Russia’s absence will turn the Holocaust memorial day into a parochial, West-only, event. Worse, Russia’s place will be taken by Ukraine, ruled by unrepentant heirs to Hitler’s Bandera. 

This comes after the French ‘Charlie’ demo, also spurned by Russia. *The West hinted that Russia’s sins would be forgiven, up to a point, if she joined, first the demo, and later, the planned anti-terrorist coalition, but Russia did not take the bait. This was a visible change, for previously, Russian leaders eagerly participated in joint events and voted for West-sponsored resolutions. In 2001, Putin fully supported George Bush’s War on Terrorism in the UN and on the ground. As recently as 2011, Russia agreed with sanctions against North Korea and Iran. As for coming for a demonstration, the Russians could always be relied upon. This time, the Russians did not come, except for the token presence of the foreign minister Mr. Lavrov. This indomitable successor of Mr. Nyet left the event almost immediately and went - to pray in the Russian church, in a counter-demonstration, of sorts, against Charlie. By going to the church, he declared that he is not Charlie. *

For the _Charlie Hebdo_ magazine was (and probably is) explicitly anti-Christian *as well as* anti-Muslim. One finds on its pages some very obnoxious cartoons offending the Virgin and Christ, as well as the pope and the Church. (They never offend Jews, somehow). 

A Russian blogger who’s been exposed to this magazine for the first time, wrote on his page: I am ashamed that the bastards were dealt with by Muslims, not by Christians. This was quite a common feeling in Moscow these days. The Russians could not believe that such smut could be published and defended as a right of free speech. People planned a demo against the Charlie, but City Hall forbade it. 

Remember, a few years ago, the Pussy Riot have profaned the St Saviour of Moscow like Femen did in some great European cathedrals, from Notre Dame de Paris to Strasbourg. The Russian government did not wait for vigilante justice to be meted upon the viragos, but sent them for up to two years of prison. At the same time, the Russian criminal law has been changed to include ‘sacrilege’ among ordinary crimes, by general consent. The Russians do feel about their faith more strongly than the EC rulers prescribe. 

In Charlie’s France, Hollande’s regime frogmarched the unwilling people into a quite unnecessary gay marriage law, notwithstanding one-million-strong protest demonstrations by Catholics. Femen despoiling the churches were never punished; but a church warden who tried to prevent that, was heavily fined. France has a long anti-Christian tradition, usually described as “laic”, and its grand anti-Church coalition of Atheists, Huguenots and Jews coalesced in Dreyfus Affair days. Thus Lavrov’s escape to the church was a counter-demonstration, saying: Russia is for Christ, and Russia is not against Muslims. 

*While the present western regime is anti-Christian and anti-Muslim, it is pro-Jewish to an extent that defies a rational explanation.* France had sent thousands of soldiers and policemen to defend Jewish institutions, though this defence antagonises their neighbours. While Charlie are glorified for insulting Christians and Muslims, Dieudonné has been sent to jail (just for a day, but with great fanfare) for annoying Jews. Actually, _Charlie Hebdo_ dismissed a journalist for one sentence allegedly disrespectful for Jews. This unfairness is a source of aggravation: Muslims were laughed out of court when they complained against particularly vile Charlie’s cartoons, but Jews almost always win when they go to the court against their denigrators. (Full disclosure: I was also sued by LICRA, the French Jewish body, while my French publisher was devastated by their legal attacks). 

The Russians don’t comprehend the Western infatuation with Jews, for Russian Jews have been well assimilated and integrated in general society. *The narrative of Holocaust is not popular in Russia for one simple reason: so many Russians from every ethnic background lost their lives in the war, that there is no reason to single out Jews as supreme victims*. Millions died at the siege of Leningrad; Belarus lost a quarter of its population. More importantly, Russians feel no guilt regarding Jews: they treated them fairly and saved them from the Nazis. For them, the Holocaust is a Western narrative, as foreign as JeSuisCharlie. With drifting of Russia out of Western consensus, there is no reason to maintain it. 

This does not mean the Jews are discriminated against. The Jews of Russia are doing very well, thank you, without Holocaust worship: they occupy the highest positions in the Forbes list of Russia’s rich, with a combined capital of $122 billion, while all rich ethnic Russians own only $165 billion, according to the Jewish-owned source. Jews run the most celebrated media shows in prime time on the state TV; they publish newspapers; they have full and unlimited access to Putin and his ministers; they usually have their way when they want to get a plot of land for their communal purposes. And anti-Semitic propaganda is punishable by law – like anti-Christian or anti-Muslim abuse, but even more severely. Still, it is impossible to imagine a Russian journalist getting sack like CNN anchor Jim Clancy or BBC’s Tim Willcox for upsetting a Jew or speaking against Israel. 

Russia preserves its plurality, diversity and freedom of opinion. The pro-Western Russian media – _Novaya Gazeta_ of oligarch Lebedev, the owner of the British newspaper Independent – carries the JeSuis slogan and speaks of the Holocaust, as well as demands to restore Crimea to the Ukraine. But the vast majority of Russians do support their President, and his civilizational choice. He expressed it when he went to midnight Christmas mass in a small village church in far-away province, together with orphans and refugees from the Ukraine. And he expressed it by refusing to go to Auschwitz. 

2 

Neither willingly nor easily did Russia break ranks. Putin tried to take Western baiting in his stride: be it Olympic games, Syria confrontation, gender politics, Georgian border, even Crimea-related sanctions. The open economic warfare was a game-changer. Russia felt attacked by falling oil prices, by rouble trouble, by credit downgrading. These developments are considered an act of hostility, rather than the result of “the hidden hand of the market”. 

Russians love conspiracia, as James Bond used to say. They do not believe in chance, coincidence nor natural occurrences, and are likely to consider a falling meteorite or an earthquake - a result of hostile American action, let alone a fall in the rouble/dollar exchange rate. They could be right, too, though it is hard to prove. 

Regarding oil price fall, the jury is out. Some say this action by Saudis is aimed at American fracking companies, or alternatively it’s a Saudi-American plot against Russia. However, the price of oil is not formed by supply-demand, but by financial instruments, futures and derivatives. This virtual demand-and-supply is much bigger than the real one. When hedge funds stopped to buy oil futures, price downturn became unavoidable, but were the funds directed by politicians, or did they act so as Quantitative Easing ended? 

The steep fall of the rouble could be connected to oil price downturn, but not necessarily so. The rouble is not involved in oil price forming. It could be an action by a very big financial institution. Soros broke the back of British pound in 1991; Korean won, Thai bath and Malaysian ringgit suffered similar fate in 1998. In each case, the attacked country lost about 40% of its GDP.* It is possible that Russia was attacked by financial weapons directed from New York. *

The European punitive sanctions forbade long-term cheap credit to Russian companies. The Russian state does not need loans, but Russian companies do. Combination of these factors put a squeeze on Russian pockets. The rating agencies kept downgrading Russian rating to almost junk level, for political reasons, I was told. As they were deprived of credit, state companies began to hoard dollars to pay later their debts, and they refrained from converting their huge profits to roubles, as they did until now. The rouble fell drastically, probably much lower than it had to. 

This is not pinpoint sanctions aimed at Putin’s friends. This is a full-blown war. If the initiators expected Russians to be mad at Putin, they miscalculated. The Russian public is angry with the American organisers of the economical warfare, not with its own government. The pro-Western opposition tried to demonstrate against Putin, but very few people joined them. 

Ordinary Russians kept a stiff upper lip. They did not notice the sanctions until the rouble staggered, and even then they shopped like mad rather than protested. In the face of shrinking money, they did not buy salt and sugar, as their grandparents would have. Their battle cry against hogging was “Do not take more than two Lexus cars per family, leave something for others!” 

*Perhaps, the invisible financiers went too far. Instead of being cowed, the Russians are preparing for a real long war, as they and their ancestors have historically fought – and won. It is not like they have a choice: though Americans insist Russia should join their War-on-Terrorism-II, they do not intend to relinquish sanctions. *

The Russians do not know how to deal with a financial attack. Without capital restrictions, Russia will be cleaned out. Russian Central bank and Treasury people are strict monetarists, capital restrictions are anathema for them. Putin, being a liberal himself, apparently trusts them. Capital flight has taken huge proportions. Unless Russia uses the measures successfully tried by Mohammad Mahathir of Malaysia, it will continue. At present, however, we do not see sign of change. 

This could be the incentive for Putin to advance in Ukraine. If the Russians do not know how to shuffle futures and derivatives, they are expert in armour movements and tank battles. Kiev regime is also spoiling for a fight, apparently pushed by the American neocons. It is possible that the US will get more than what it bargained for in the Ukraine. 

*One can be certain that Russians will not support the Middle Eastern crusade of NATO, as this military action was prepared at the Charlie demo in Paris. It is far from clear who killed the cartoonists, but Paris and Washington intend to use it for reigniting war in the Middle East. *This time, Russia will be in opposition, and probably will use it as an opportunity to change the uncomfortable standoff in the Ukraine. Thus supporters of peace in the Middle East have a good reason to back Russia. 

_*Israel Shamir* works in Moscow and Jaffa; he can be reached on adam@israelshamir.net _

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nangyale

Superboy said:


>


* Givi Nets a Big Fish *

By Yurasumy 

Translated from Russian by J.Hawk for *FortRuss*

Commander of the 93rd “Zhitomir” Brigade, Oleg Mikats, taken prisoner at the airport. 

At first he was described as a battalion commander. But it’s not so. Oleg Mikats is the commander of the 93rd Brigade. He was the third on the Right Sector party list during the recent Rada elections [he is shown in illustration above in the top row, second from the left]. So I wish to congratulate Novorossia fighters on their good catch. And I hope they realize what a big fish they caught. 




_Right Sector Party list_

The Ukrainian exterminators were captured during an attempt to break through to the airport. Poroshenko’s advisor Biryukov tried to explain yet another defeat (“Damn you, you Russian bastards!”). But the advisor either did not know or failed to mention that one of the prisoners turned out to be Oleg Mikats, the commanding officer of the 93rd Brigade who took part in the well known meeting with Motorola and Kupol. I hope everyone understands that brigade commanders do not lead “tens of soldiers” (as Biryukov claimed) into an attack (a Ukrainian brigade has a full personnel strength of 3,000 soldiers). Is that so hard to understand? So what kind of advice is he giving Poroshenko? And what’s the value of a brigade commander who took his troops straight into captivity. 

The story gets even worse for the exterminators: this was a real assault, with tanks and everything. And they failed yet again. It failed spectacularly, with the capture of a brigade commander, one of 11 in active service. 




Background: Oleg Mikhailovich Mikats (born 23 October 1975, Novograd-Volynskiy, USSR)—Ukrainian exterminator, Ukrainian Armed Forces colonel, commander of the 93rd Separate Mechanized Brigade. Participant of the war on the Donbass. Became known as one of the commanders of the assault on the Donetsk Airport. 

Givi took in the Ukrainian Nazis and looked their commander in the eye, asking him a few direct questions. Motorola, who was supposed to have been killed several times, only asked him “So, you took your people straight to the slaughterhouse?”. 

“Today for the first time in my life was felt open shame for a Ukrainian serviceman. The commander of the 93rd Brigade Oleg Mikats publically threatened me and a colleague from foreign media with a physical assault. With tens of witnesses, he told me that if he sees us one more time (he was referring to all journalists) in the village of Peski, he will personally shoot us” wrote the Ukrainian journalist Trubachev. 

Now he can feel shame for a second time. 

_*Translator's Note*: It does appear possible that the entire 93rd Brigade was destroyed or at least decimated in the battle, though it is unlikely the unit was at full strength of 3,000 soldiers or that it had its full complement of vehicles and artillery. Ukrainian brigades are usually little more than battalions, comparable to individual Novorossia battalions in terms of numerical strength though certainly not fighting ability or determination. Mikats' capture suggests he, a rising star in the Right Sector, tried to prove his organization would succeed where the regular military had failed. Imagine the hero's welcome he'd have gotten in Kiev had he succeeded in retaking the Donetsk Airport. Though one should not assume his political career is over--the Right Sector will not hesitate to pin all blame for yet another military disaster on both the military leadership and the civilian one, up to and including the commander-in-chief Poroshenko. _

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Superboy

[eng subs] Interview with hospitalized captive UAF soldiers - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

14-20 january.


----------



## Hindustani78

New reanimation car is ready to leave for ATO - Міністерство оборони України

*Wednesday, January 21.* DNIPROPETROVSK — Defense Fund presented reanimation car Renault which will be soon manned by doctors and sent to the ATO region










Breaking news - Міністерство оборони України
*Wednesday, January 21.* DONBAS — Servicemen of the Ukrainian Armed Forces of the 517th and 717thblock posts deployed at the western outskirts of Gorlivka, Donetsk Oblast, repelled the militants’ offensive. Terrorists incurred losses. Their equipment was destroyed. The terrorists dropped back.


Situation near 29th and 31st block posts is under control of ATO troops - Міністерство оборони України
*Wednesday, January 21,* DONBAS — As of 1.30 p.m. the situation near the 29th and 31st block posts is under control of the ATO troops. Ukrainian military stopped the terrorists’ offensive.

Units of the 31st block post occupied the defined positions near the fortified point. ATO artillery executes fire against militants firing points.

The situation near Donetsk airport is still tense. The situation near airfield is under control of the ATO HQ, there are taken measures to support Ukrainian servicemen, artillery executes fire attacks against the militants’ positions and does not execute fire attacks against local population.

Right Sector's leader Yarosh wounded near Donetsk




Lawmaker and leader of the Right Sector nationalist party Dmytro Yarosh was wounded in the fighting in Pisky village near Donetsk airport on the morning of Jan. 21.

Yarosh was wounded by the splinters of a Grad missile launched by the separatist rebels. According to the Right Sector’s spokesman Artem Skoropadsky, Yarosh has been evacuated from the danger zone immediately, and is safe now.

On the day he was injured Yarosh was in the war zone in Ukraine's east not as a lawmaker, but as a member of the Right Sector’s volunteer battalion Ukrainian Volunteer Corpus.

“The parliamentary activity is the secondary responsibility for Yarosh. Nowadays his primary task is being on the front line,” said Skoropadskiy.

The map reflecting the situation in Donbas as of 12.00 on January 21 has been released by the information and analytical center of the Ukrainian National Security and Defense Council.





http://www.ukrinform.ua/eng/news/gu...bridge_near_stanytsia_luhanska_village_328384

"Today (January 21 - Ed.), the bridge was significantly damaged over the Siversky Donets river near Stanytsia Luhanska village in the afternoon. It was the only transport crossing point through which ground traffic crossed both ways from the Ukrainian controlled territory into the city of Luhansk that is occupied by gunmen. The bridge was under the control of gunmen who placed explosives and blew it up. In the middle of the bridge there's crater and even though the bridge didn't collapse, buses and trucks cannot pass over the bridge. Pedestrians will be able to cross over the bridge. We investigate if a car can cross over the bridge. The purpose for damaging the bridge is not clear and most likely the gunmen panicked that Ukrainian military would mount a counteroffensive operation against them," the official said.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

vostok said:


> 14-20 january.
> View attachment 185465



In just only 10 years time, you Rus' will conquer whole Ukraine, imo.


----------



## Hindustani78

BBC News - Russia has 9,000 troops in Ukraine - President Poroshenko

Russia has more than 9,000 soldiers and 500 tanks, heavy artillery and armoured personnel carriers in eastern Ukraine, President Petro Poroshenko has said.

He urged Russia to withdraw its troops and comply with a ceasefire plan, amid escalating fighting between Ukrainian troops and rebels in the east.

Russia has repeatedly denied claims its soldiers are fighting with the rebels in the Donetsk and Luhansk regions.

Heavy fighting has continued between Ukrainian forces and rebels in the Donetsk region




Two residents hide from rocket fire in a bunker as civilian casualties mount in eastern Ukraine




Pro-Russian separatists have seized parts of the Donetsk and Luhansk regions





Moscow acknowledges that Russian "volunteers" are fighting for the separatists.
On Wednesday, five civilians were killed and at least 30 wounded in shelling of several districts of the rebel stronghold of Donetsk, the local authority said. The city's Kyivskiy and Kuibyshivskiy areas were among those worst hit.


----------



## vostok

Bunch of Nazis threw in the trash can Director of Dnepropetrovsk Opera and Ballet Theatre.







Alienoz_TR said:


> In just only 10 years time, you Rus' will conquer whole Ukraine, imo.


The Russian army could do it in a just few days. But nobody need it.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

vostok said:


> The Russian army could do it in a just few days. But nobody need it.



Well, you are stuck economically and politically then. USA plays smartly, by pulling Russia into chaos.


----------



## Hindustani78

TASS: World - Luhansk republic leader to sign law on military mobilization in near future

LUHANSK, January 21. /TASS/. Leader of the self-proclaimed Luhansk People’s Republic Igor Plotnitsky will sign a law on mobilization in the breakaway republic in the near future.

“Today or tomorrow a law on mobilization in the Luhansk People’s Republic will be submitted to me. You should not get frightened of this,” the Luhansk Information Center quoted the leader of the self-proclaimed republic as saying.





TASS: World - DPR militias take 16 Ukrainian servicemen captive — DPR Defense Ministry
“Today 16 Ukrainian servicemen have been taken captive. They were brought from the airport where they were under the rubble of a new terminal for three days. At their request, they were provided aid. The rubble was cleared to remove people,” he said.

Six prisoners have been hospitalized and four people have been provided aid in a trauma center. Two Ukrainian servicemen are in grave condition, Basurin said.


----------



## vostok

Alienoz_TR said:


> Well, you are stuck economically and politically then. USA plays smartly, by pulling Russia into chaos.


That is why the Russian army does not invade so called "Ukraine". This would mean to take to ensure 40 million people in the country with a completely ruined economy.
US does not do anything smartly. To those sanctions were not joined large part of the world. Hence, they have not reached the goal to make Russia a pariah state. The economic center of the world is transferred to the East and Russia is beneficial, but not the United States. Russia will face a temporary difficulties transferring their interests from the degenerating West to the burgeoning East.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Ukrainian servicemen who lost their lives

СМИ: Ополченцы опубликовали документы убитых украинских военных. ФОТО | События - В Украине | Mignews.com.ua


----------



## vostok

More captured punishers


----------



## Hindustani78

Reuters / Tuesday, January 20, 2015
Bogdanna Nikonenko reacts during a funeral ceremony for her father Sergiy, a serviceman from the battalion "Aydar" who was killed in the fighting in Luhansk region in eastern Ukraine, at the Independence Square in central Kiev, January 20, 2015. REUTERS/Gleb Garanich







Dnipropetrovsk oblast buried deceased ATO hero - Міністерство оборони України
*Wednesday, January 21,* DNIPROPETROVSK OBLAST — Deceased hero Capt. Maxym Presnyakov, commanding officer of recon company, detached mechanized brigade, was buried in Dnipropetrovsk oblast.

Maxym Presnyakov — nickname Artist — accomplished combat tasks in the ATO region since July 2014. On January 18, his combat vehicle was attacked by terrorists. Officer covered his subordinate and was killed.

Eternal Glory to Hero!

Heroes never die!


----------



## Superboy

vostok said:


> More captured punishers




At the beginning, the guy standing next to the POW, what gun does he have? Looks like it's got a sight attached at the front.


----------



## Superboy

Donetsk airport is completely cleared of Ukrainian soldiers.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/558027651458555906


----------



## Carlosa

*Givi Nets a Big Fish*

By Yurasumy

Translated from Russian by J.Hawk for *FortRuss*

Commander of the 93rd “Zhitomir” Brigade, Oleg Mikats, taken prisoner at the airport.

At first he was described as a battalion commander. But it’s not so. Oleg Mikats is the commander of the 93rd Brigade. He was the third on the Right Sector party list during the recent Rada elections [he is shown in illustration above in the top row, second from the left]. So I wish to congratulate Novorossia fighters on their good catch. And I hope they realize what a big fish they caught.




_Right Sector Party list_

The Ukrainian exterminators were captured during an attempt to break through to the airport. Poroshenko’s advisor Biryukov tried to explain yet another defeat (“Damn you, you Russian bastards!”). But the advisor either did not know or failed to mention that one of the prisoners turned out to be Oleg Mikats, the commanding officer of the 93rd Brigade who took part in the well known meeting with Motorola and Kupol. I hope everyone understands that brigade commanders do not lead “tens of soldiers” (as Biryukov claimed) into an attack (a Ukrainian brigade has a full personnel strength of 3,000 soldiers). Is that so hard to understand? So what kind of advice is he giving Poroshenko? And what’s the value of a brigade commander who took his troops straight into captivity.

The story gets even worse for the exterminators: this was a real assault, with tanks and everything. And they failed yet again. It failed spectacularly, with the capture of a brigade commander, one of 11 in active service.




Background: Oleg Mikhailovich Mikats (born 23 October 1975, Novograd-Volynskiy, USSR)—Ukrainian exterminator, Ukrainian Armed Forces colonel, commander of the 93rd Separate Mechanized Brigade. Participant of the war on the Donbass. Became known as one of the commanders of the assault on the Donetsk Airport.

Givi took in the Ukrainian Nazis and looked their commander in the eye, asking him a few direct questions. Motorola, who was supposed to have been killed several times, only asked him “So, you took your people straight to the slaughterhouse?”.

“Today for the first time in my life was felt open shame for a Ukrainian serviceman. The commander of the 93rd Brigade Oleg Mikats publically threatened me and a colleague from foreign media with a physical assault. With tens of witnesses, he told me that if he sees us one more time (he was referring to all journalists) in the village of Peski, he will personally shoot us” wrote the Ukrainian journalist Trubachev.

Now he can feel shame for a second time.

_*Translator's Note*: It does appear possible that the entire 93rd Brigade was destroyed or at least decimated in the battle, though it is unlikely the unit was at full strength of 3,000 soldiers or that it had its full complement of vehicles and artillery. Ukrainian brigades are usually little more than battalions, comparable to individual Novorossia battalions in terms of numerical strength though certainly not fighting ability or determination. Mikats' capture suggests he, a rising star in the Right Sector, tried to prove his organization would succeed where the regular military had failed. Imagine the hero's welcome he'd have gotten in Kiev had he succeeded in retaking the Donetsk Airport. Though one should not assume his political career is over--the Right Sector will not hesitate to pin all blame for yet another military disaster on both the military leadership and the civilian one, up to and including the commander-in-chief Poroshenko._

POSTED BY VINEYARDSAKER
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Novorussian front January 20th*

I have to admit that what happened in the past 24 hours has been a surprise for me. For one thing, I expected an attack later in the year because right now the weather conditions are bad and very much favor the defenders. I also expected a heavy fire preparation of the battlefield (meaning that the Ukies would shell Novorussian positions) followed by a push by Ukie armor along several well defined axes. I expected the Novorussians to retreat to pull-in the attacking Ukies into firepockets and then gradually destroy them. This is not at all what actually happened.

First, the Ukies continued shelling, but not the Novorussian forces, but the usual terrorist shelling of the civilian neighborhoods of Donesk and other cities, Gorlovka, in particular, has suffered terribly and is completely in ruins. That kind of shelling makes the Ukies feel good, but it serves no military purpose.

Second, there was not concentrated attack of Ukie armor. 2 tanks here, 4 thanks there, but nothing like the heavy armor attack the Ukies could in theory launch.
So yes, the Ukies did try to attack at the airport, and the combats there for a while were extremely intense, no doubt about that, but these were limited attack. The same deal goes for the town of Peski which now is mostly in Novorussian hands: the combat operations there were very intense, and the Ukrainians are still dug in the the northern outskirts of the town, but the size of the entire battle is still clearly local.

So my first conclusion is this: *this was a major escalation of combat operations, but this has NOT been The Big Ukrainian Attack. That attack has simply not materialized yet*.
The second outright bizarre and counter-intuitive event was the reaction of the Novorussians who instead of digging in actually went on the offensive in several locations including Mariupol. The good news is that the Novorussians are clearly very careful and moving in slowly and carefully which is vital for a successful operation to liberate Mariupol (assuming that this is their goal). The Novorussian morale is, by all reports, rock solid, optimistic and careful. Exactly what you need to prevail. The Novorussian victory at the airport is a huge moral boost for the Novorussians and a crushing psychological blow for the Ukies.

My second conclusion: *the Novorussians have done everything exactly right. Far from feeling the need for a layers defense in depth, they have immediately counter-attacked and they have done so successfully, deliberately and carefully*.
Today I listened with great interest to a press conference by a Ukrainian military spokesman who declared that a large number of Russian Federation troops had participated in the combats around the airport and that more had entered the Ukrainian territory. This is very good news because the Ukie always begin by hallucinating about Russian Federation forces every time they are badly defeated somewhere. It could well be that the Ukie losses are even bigger than we know.

As for the Russians, they have clearly reopened the _Voentorg_ spigot at full capacity. Well, in reality, the _Voentorg_ was already working at full capacity for months now, but now the Russians don't even try to hide it very much. Novorussian commanders are now openly saying that they have all the men and weapons they need.
Still, and while the news today is all good, I caution everybody against over optimistic "hurray we won!!!" kind of attitudes. I will repeat this crucial finding again and again: The Big Attack has not happened yet.
Why not?
Good question. For one thing, the weather is really not good for the Ukies. Not only does this kind of weather inherently favor the defender over the attacker, but the Russian hardware (sights) is much better suited to these conditions that the old Soviet era gear used by the Ukies.
Second, you might have heard of this old rule of thumb that the attacker needs roughly 3:1 superiority over the defender to be successful. As any rule of thumb, it is not really true, it has a lot of exceptions and it makes a lot of usually inapplicable assumptions. Still, this rule is still "kinda, sorta, generally true". For the Ukies this does not mean an overall 3:1 superiority along the entire front, but yes, it does suggest that a 3:1 superiority is needed along the axes of attack in order to punch through the Novorussian defenses. The only way to achieve that is with high mobility. And this is where the current weather conditions definitely complicate things. *So maybe the Ukies are waiting for better weather to start The Big One*.

Then there are all those rumors about Ukie units refusing to go on the offensive. Initially, I dismissed them as Novorussian propaganda, but then the Ukrainian social media also began echoing this information. Apparently, entire units are refusing to go on the offensive. Frankly, I don't blame them. Sure, the Ukies did lick their wounds from the catastrophic campaign last summer, but there is only that much anybody can do in just few months. In most countries, just basic training, "bootcamp", is 3-4 months after which a civilian is considered only as a basic solider, a "private". Only then does this basic solider get any kind of specialty. As for a NCO (non commissioned, a corporal, sergeant, etc.) or an officer - they need even much more training. Except that the Ukies already used a lot of their older, but at least trained, NCOs and officers this summer and now their are either dead, or crippled or disgusted. Poroshenko has now announced three waves of mobilization for 2015, but is rather evident for anybody with a semblance of intelligence that he is really conscripting cannon fodder, not a capable fighting force. In contrast, the Novorussians now have plenty of well-trained, well equipped and battle hardened experienced men on all levels. And make no mistake, a company of experienced battle hardened soldiers will defeat an entire battalion of clueless recruits, especially if the former are better equipped (which is the case thanks to the Voentorg).

So, maybe, just *maybe, the Nazi junta is seriously beginning to run out of idiots and fanatics willing to get slaughtered in the Donbass*. This is not an assumption we can make, it is too early for that, but I just cannot understand what the point of this latest half-baked attack could possibly have been.

Finally, there is the very real possibility that the junta is just completely losing control of the country - that orders are given, some body follows them, somebody not, somebody half war but not really, that *complete disorganization and chaos is settling in and that there is no real Ukie army left, just lots of guns and lots of people, but not a unified combat force*.


Cheers,

The Saker

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Schutz

Football hooligans on both sides fighting with guns


----------



## vostok

The prisoner punisher was brought to a stop, where 13 people died in the morning fire of the Nazis. Local residents almost tore Nazi with bare hands.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nangyale

_When cleaning out the ruins of the Donetsk airport NAF troops saved 16 UAF soldiers who were buried under the rubble, initially there were about 30 of them there, but only 16 survived while rests died waiting for help promised by their command that never came. Each of them had been given a solar-powered player with baptist preaching_.


[eng subs] American baptist preaching fed to UAF soldiers discovered by Motorola - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

*At least 12 died in the tram while another was killed in car passing nearby*
*Ukrainian soldiers all but abandon Donetsk airport after battles with rebels*
*Defense Ministry said six soldiers had died over the last day of fighting*
*Russia and Ukraine have agreed to pull back heavy artillery from the city*
*But peace talks in Berlin found no agreement on a withdrawal of all troops*
Published: 08:44 GMT, 22 January 2015 | Updated: 11:54 GMT, 22 January 2015 

Several passengers were killed in Ukraine after a tram in the war-torn city of Donetsk was hit with a shell hours after peace talks called for a ceasefire





Blown out: Several passengers died on this tram when it was hit by a shell during heavy fighting between government forces and Pro-Russian rebels in the war-torn eastern city of Donetsk








Ukrainian Prime Minister Arseny Yatseniuk blamed pro-Russian rebels for the deadly attack on the tram in the eastern city of Donetsk and said Russia should bear responsibility for the incident




Civilians survey a burnt-out car which was passing the tram when the shell hit. The incident took place in a part of the city under the control of Pro-Russian separatists who are fighting Ukrainian government forces




Destruction: The shell struck the vehicle this morning, instantly killing numerous passengers and blowing out the windows of a nearby building




Donetsk People's Republic soldiers of the 'Sparta' squad clear debris in the destroyed Donetsk Airport. The government announced that it had withdrawn from the main terminal after fierce fighting with rebels





A Ukrainian serviceman fires a weapon during fighting with pro-Russian rebels in Pesky village near Donetsk


----------



## Hindustani78

Destroyed: The Defense Ministry said six soldiers had died over the previous day of fighting for the airport, which lies on the northern edge of the Russian-backed rebel stronghold





A Ukrainian serviceman is seen during fighting with pro-Russian separatists in Pesky village, near Donetsk




A Ukrainian armoured vehicle seen during fighting with pro-Russian rebels in Pesky village, near Donetsk





ATO NEWS: The tensest situation is in DAP and at the 29th and 31st block posts - Міністерство оборони України

*Thursday, January 22,* DONBAS — According to the ATO press center, from 6.00 p.m., January 21, the situation in the ATO region is tense.

Illegal armed formations attacked Ukrainian troops near Nyjne, Novotoshkivske, Karlivka, Avdiyvka, Mykolayvka, Troytseke, Maloorlivka, Zaytseve and Krymske; Stanytsa Luganska, Schastya, Mariynka, Kryakivka, Berezove, Kamenka, Opytne, Popasna, Chornukhine, Ozyryanivka, Novogorodske.

The tensest situation is in DAP and at the 29th and 31st block posts.

*************************************************************


ATO NEWS: Rebels continue fighting amid ceasefire call - Міністерство оборони України
*Thursday, January 22.* DONBAS — Despite of the Berlin arrangements on withdrawal of heavy weapons from demarcation line the rebels continue attacks against the ATO positions and communities controlled by the Ukrainian Armed Forces.

Since morning the terrorists have completed over 30 attacks using artillery systems and ‘GRAD’. As of this moment the most dynamic situation is near Debaltseve where the rebels attack the Ukrainian block posts. At least five attacks have been executed near the DAP. Near Mariupil, the rebels’ artillery has attacked the ATO troops for two times.

Our artillery units attack in response only against known rebels’ points, their weapons and personnel while avoiding attacks against local citizens.


**************************************************************


Memorial plaques to deceased ATO soldiers opened in Kirovograd - Міністерство оборони України
*Thursday, January 22.* KIROVOGRAD — Memorial plaques were opened on walls of Kirovograd schools where ATO soldiers had studied.

Memorial plaques were opened to Igor Gorovenko and Fedir Romanov on front face of school No.24; Dmytro Prydatok on front face of school No.30; Oleg Parshutin on front face of school No.23, Olexander Kondakov on front face of school No.35.

Relatives, combat comrades, families, servicemen observed a minute of silence in tribute to the memory of deceased heroes.


----------



## Hindustani78

Awoman lays flowers at the memorial plaque on the the spot death of EuroMaidan activist Serhiy Nigoyan on Hrushevskoho Street on March 2 in Kyiv.





Ukrainian servicemen work at the checkpoint near Debaltseve on Jan. 21.





Relatives attend the funeral service of 11-year-old Artem Lytkin, who was killed during the shellings on Jan. 19 in Debaltseve on Jan. 21.




Relatives attend the funeral service of 11-year-old Artem Lytkin, who was killed during the shellings on Jan. 19 in Debaltseve on Jan. 21.




Ukrainian servicemen take rest at the barracks at the checkpoint near Debaltseve on Jan. 21.





Ukrainian forces servicemen check passengers of a car at a checkpoint in the eastern Ukrainian city of Kurakhove, near Donetsk on Jan. 21, 2015.





http://www.ukrinform.ua/eng/news/16_ukrainian_soldiers_captured_in_donetsk_airport_328404

KYIV, January 22 /Ukrinform/. Sixteen Ukrainian soldiers have been wounded and captured during the fighting for the Donetsk airport.

It has been reported by the press service of the Ukraine's Ministry of Defense.


----------



## vostok

Lugansk Republic militias captured the 31st checkpoint of Nazi occupiers.


----------



## Hindustani78

The map reflecting the situation in Donbas as of 12.00 on January 22 has been released by the information and analytical center of the Ukrainian National Security and Defense Council.


----------



## vostok

Prisoners-Nazis from the airport walking by streets of Donetsk, fired by their artillery.


----------



## Hindustani78

*NATO confirms Russian troops shift to Ukraine| Ukrinform*
*NATO confirms Russian troops shift to Ukraine*
KYIV, January 22 /Ukrinform/. NATO cannot yet confirm the exact number of Russian troops on the territory of Ukraine, but it sees their movement across the border under cover of anti-aircraft systems and electronic warfare.

This has been announced on Thursday by Supreme Allied Commander Europe General Phillip Breedlove, an Ukrinform correspondent reports from Brussels.

"We cannot yet confirm the exact number of Russian troops - additional Russian troops - in the east of Ukraine," the commander of NATO forces in Europe said.

The General did not provide more information on the presence of Russian troops in Ukraine, noting that this issue was within the competence of the intelligence.

He noted that situation in the region of ground military clashes in Ukraine "is not good."

***************************************************************

BBC News - Ukraine crisis: Army retreats at Donetsk airport

Ukrainian troops have withdrawn from the main terminal of Donetsk airport, scene of bitter fighting in recent weeks, the government confirmed.

It said the military retained control of parts of the airport but six soldiers had died and 16 were wounded.

In the centre of the rebel-held city, shelling hit a bus, killing 13 people.

Rebels paraded captured Ukrainian soldiers at the scene, as onlookers shouted abuse and beat or pelted them with debris from the blast site.

The rebels and the government traded blame for the attack, which comes nine days after a shell also killed 13 people on a bus in the village of Buhas outside Volnovakha, 35km (22 miles) south-west of Donetsk.

Fighting between the army and Russian-backed separatists has intensified in and around Donetsk as well as further east in Luhansk region.

The deaths come after Ukraine, Russia, France and Germany issued a joint call to end fighting in the east.

They also agreed on a line of demarcation between separatists and government forces from which both sides are meant to withdraw their forces, but so far this has not been carried out.






*************************************
Ukrainian Media refutes the article of BBC
Defense Ministry: Ukrainian soldiers control part of Donetsk airport, fighting continues : UNIAN news
*The Ukrainian armed forces have not left the airport in Donetsk and fierce battles are continuing there, the press center of the Defense Ministry said on Thursday. *





*"As of this moment, the battle for Donetsk airport is still continuing. Our soldiers continue to protect some of the buildings," Acting Speaker of the General Staff of Ukraine Vladyslav Selezniov said.

He said that the building of the new terminal had been almost completely destroyed because of the constant shelling on the positions of the Ukrainian defenders at the airport.

"Due to the fact that the terminal had been shot through by direct fire, last night it was decided to withdraw from the territory of the terminal to new frontiers," Selezniov said.

*

"The prosecuting authorities of the Donetsk region have operational information from witnesses in Donetsk who saw that the mortars were fired from a van in the Kuibyshev district in the direction of the Leninskiy district of Donetsk," the prosecutor's office said.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Ukrainians celebrate Unity and Liberty Day*

*Ukraine's Unity Day marks the anniversary of the unification of eastern and western Ukraine in 1919. It is celebrated annualy on January 22.*


----------



## vostok

Formation of the next cauldrom for the Nazi forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Superboy

vostok said:


> Formation of the next cauldrom for the Nazi forces.
> View attachment 185761




Which location is that?


----------



## vostok

Superboy said:


> Which location is that?


Between Donetsk and Gorlovka.


----------



## Hindustani78

vostok said:


> Between Donetsk and Gorlovka.


----------



## vostok

Superboy said:


> Which location is that?


Sorry, my mistake.
It is here, near Debaltsevo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

No more ceasefire?


----------



## Schutz

vostok said:


> Formation of the next cauldrom for the Nazi forces.
> View attachment 185761


The nazis shout stop invading Ukraine if they dont want to get into cauldrons.


----------



## Superboy

[eng subs] DPR PM Zakharchenko handed over the bodies of the UAF KIAs, POWs visited Donetsk streets - YouTube

Ukraine claims 1,373 Ukrainian soldiers KIA and 6,242 Russian soldiers KIA.

At least 1,373 soldiers killed in Russia’s war against Ukraine

NAF strikes back

Украина АТО Грады ДНР ведут огонь в Горловке 22 01 2015 новости - YouTube


----------



## Schutz

People being paraded as prisoners in their own country, against geneva convention etc and quite the FASCIST thing to do, apes.


----------



## Superboy

Schutz said:


> People being paraded as prisoners in their own country, against geneva convention etc and quite the FASCIST thing to do, apes.




Yea, and what are you going to do about it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy




----------



## vostok

Schutz said:


> The nazis shout stop invading Ukraine if they dont want to get into cauldrons.


The Nazis are now authorities in Kiev and they will not give power without war.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

God bless the Russian people in this difficult time and agreesion against russian people

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Carlosa

The Nazis no pasaran !!!

Way to go man, its about time to finally destroy those uki forces and then go to the Nazi's nest, Kiev and finish them all off.



vostok said:


> Formation of the next cauldrom for the Nazi forces.
> View attachment 185761

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

Carlosa said:


> The Nazis no pasaran !!!
> 
> Way to go man, its about time to finally destroy those uki forces and then go to the Nazi's nest, Kiev and finish them all off.


The main nest of Nazis - Lvov. It is necessary to return them to the Poles, because by the logic of the Nazis, Stalin was bad, so it is necessary to correct his actions and restore justice. (Stalin took Lvov to Ukraine Soviet Republic from Poland).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

NAF rejects truce talks. 

BBC News - Ukraine rebel Zakharchenko 'rejects truce talks'


----------



## Carlosa

vostok said:


> The main nest of Nazis - Lvov. It is necessary to return them to the Poles, because by the logic of the Nazis, Stalin was bad, so it is necessary to correct his actions and restore justice. (Stalin took Lvov to Ukraine Soviet Republic from Poland).



Ahh good to know, well, lets get the whole of western Ukraine cleansed of nazis and lets give the Galicia region back to Poland (the Ukrainian nazis killed tens of thousands of Poles during second world war and ethnically cleansed the area, time to pay back in the same way).


----------



## vostok

Carlosa said:


> Ahh good to know, well, lets get the whole of western Ukraine cleansed of nazis and lets give the Galicia region back to Poland (the Ukrainian nazis killed tens of thousands of Poles during second world war and ethnically cleansed the area, time to pay back in the same way).


On the monument to the victims of the Volyn massacre in Poland says: "If I forget about it, God, you forget about me." It seems that the Poles have not very long memories, because now they say it is the Ukrainians who liberated Auschwitz. But they were Russian Ukrainians - Little Russians (among all other Soviet nations), as they were called before 1917. And Western Ukrainians, Calicians, during the Second World War, was a guard at concentration camps, including Auschwitz.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Superboy

NAF liberated Avdiyivka, Peski and Yasinovataya.

3 украинских города добавили в список неподконтрольных киевской власти | Новости на Gazeta.ua

NAF liberated Dzerzhynsk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

vostok said:


> On the monument to the victims of the Volyn massacre in Poland says: "If I forget about it, God, you forget about me." It seems that the Poles have not very long memories, because now they say it is the Ukrainians who liberated Auschwitz. But they were Russian Ukrainians - Little Russians (among all other Soviet nations), as they were called before 1917. And Western Ukrainians, Calicians, during the Second World War, was a guard at concentration camps, including Auschwitz.



Poland is playing with fire, the big bear has a long memory and long paws, the time for payback will come.


----------



## Hindustani78

Indians urged to leave Ukraine's Lugansk, Donetsk areas as security deteriorates | Zee News
Last Updated: Friday, January 23, 2015 - 17:37

New Delhi: The Ministry of External Affairs on Friday 'strongly urged' Indians, especially students, to leave Ukraine's strife-torn Donetsk and Lugansk regions in view of the deteriorating security situation there.


MEA spokesperson Syed Akbaruddin tweeted that Indian students stationed in Donetsk and Lugansk regions were strongly urged to leave at once. “Advisory. In view of deteriorating security situation Indians are strongly urged to leave Donetsk and Lugansk at once”, he tweeted.

The MEA was prepared to assist Indians in the area as the security situation could deteriorate further. He further tweeted, “Indian nationals, especially students,in Lugansk & Donetsk can contact India's Embassy in Ukraine for assistance.

A release by the MEA also shared the numbers that Indians could reach out to in case of an emergency. The advisory read —

_“Advisory for Indian Nationals in Ukraine particularly Indian Students in Donetsk and Lugansk regions to leave immediately_

_The Indian Embassy in Kyiv, Ukraine, had evacuated Indian nationals from Donetsk and Lugansk regions in the eastern Ukraine in June 2014. The Embassy has since issued regular advisories to advise Indian nationals, especially students, against returning to the region in view of continued hostilities. Despite these advisories, our Embassy had learnt that a handful of students had rejoined their educational institutions in Donetsk and Lugansk regions and had urged them directly whenever possible and through urgent advisories posted on the Mission’s website to leave these regions immediately._

_As has been widely reported in the media, there has been an intensification of shelling and fighting in Donetsk and Lugansk regions over the past few days. In view of the deteriorating security situation Indian nationals, especially students, are strongly urged to leave Donetsk and Lugansk at once._

_Indian nationals are also strongly advised against travelling to these areas._

_In case of an Emergency, Embassy of India, Kyiv (www.embassyofindiaukraine.in) can be contacted at any time at: Email: eoikmail@gmail.com (Please start SUBJECT of email with the word emergency in block letters and bold i.e. EMERGENCY, followed by subject matter) and on telephone:_

_Tel:+380-44-4687023, Mobile:+380-933559957 [Education related queries]_

_Tel:+380-44-4686670, Mobile: +380-933559958 [Consular related queries]_

_Tel:+380-44-4686219,4686661 & Mobile:+380-930913855 [Other queries]”_


----------



## Superboy

Стрелков: События на Донбассе полномасштабная война - YouTube


----------



## nekrasa

vostok said:


> On the monument to the victims of the Volyn massacre in Poland says: "If I forget about it, God, you forget about me." It seems that the Poles have not very long memories, because now they say it is the Ukrainians who liberated Auschwitz. But they were Russian Ukrainians - Little Russians (among all other Soviet nations), as they were called before 1917. And Western Ukrainians, Calicians, during the Second World War, was a guard at concentration camps, including Auschwitz.



I am sure you are aware this is a play between "Polish" and Russian diplomacy. Only a complet ignorant might say that: Ukrainians liberated Auschwitz, and belive in it. The history and truth/untruth is often uses for many current political reasons. I am the last one who may defend polish minister and his views, but as I said, this is a play (btw I don't approve it).

New map from russian side:






A long document, but very good one:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

nekrasa said:


> I am sure you are aware this is a play between "Polish" and Russian diplomacy. Only a complet ignorant might say that: Ukrainians liberated Auschwitz, and belive in it. The history and truth/untruth is often uses for many current political reasons. I am the last one who may defend polish minister and his views, but as I said, this is a play (btw I don't approve it).
> 
> New map from russian side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A long document, but very good one:


I understand that in Poland many people who do not support the policy of the puppet government. In Ukraine, just as well. However, in the last days the statements of American puppets (from Ukraine and Poland) reached a new level - the level of total denial of historical facts, the level of lies, to which even Goebbels would not have fallen. I am afraid, in near future we will know a lot new "facts" about our past.


----------



## nekrasa

vostok said:


> I understand that in Poland many people who do not support the policy of the puppet government. In Ukraine, just as well. However, in the last days the statements of American puppets (from Ukraine and Poland) reached a new level - the level of total denial of historical facts, the level of lies, to which even Goebbels would not have fallen. I am afraid, in near future we will know a lot new "facts" about our past.



As I said the politicians use an untruth often, not only polish or american – everyone do it. That's the nature of politics.
In Poland, for instant, we have struggled with strong american/jewish sugestion that holocoust is somehow polish fault. Holywood films, books, press - they keep saying 'polish concentrations camp', which suppose to mean polish murdered Jews during WWII.
It's stupid, but the same very clever in order to get recompense from polish government...

Waiting for UAF - NAF position at Donetsk airport:


----------



## vostok

nekrasa said:


> As I said the politicians use an untruth often, not only polish or american – everyone do it. That's the nature of politics.
> In Poland, for instant, we have struggled with strong american/jewish sugestion that holocoust is somehow polish fault. Holywood films, books, press - they keep saying 'polish concentrations camp', which suppose to mean polish murdered Jews during WWII.
> It's stupid, but the same very clever in order to get recompense from polish government...
> 
> Waiting for UAF - NAF position at Donetsk airport:


Using untruth, telling some tales before elections - that's one thing, you can live with it. Rewriting history, manipulation of facts, such as statement of Yatsenyuk that the Soviet Union invaded Germany and Ukraine - is quite another matter. It is disgusting to humans and to God. This is inexcusable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Memory Stone to Heroes of Ukraine laid in Lugansk Oblast - Міністерство оборони України
*Friday, January 23.* LUGANSK OBLAST — On January 22, in the framework of celebration of the Day of Unity of Ukraine, in Starobilsk, there was laid the Memory Stone to Heroes of Ukraine deceased for freedom and independence of Ukraine.

The ceremony participants observed a minute of silence in tribute of deceased servicemen, including citizens of Starobilsk Region Ivan Kulish, Serhiy Fedorov, Yuriy Poleno.














***********************************

Citizens of Ukraine help Ukrainian defenders - Міністерство оборони України
*Friday, January 23,* UKRAINE — In Dnipropetrovsk the Fund of Country Defense passed to servicemen of the 93rd Detached Mechanized Brigade materiel, equipment, uniform, and food.

The fund bought the armored MAN with trailer, armored vests, thermal sights, tablets, night vision device, warm jackets, binocular glasses, power generators, thermal underwear, Kevlar helmets, winter sleeping bags, as well as diesel and petrol, letters and talismans from children.

Modern footwear Bata Boots was submitted to an assault unit of the detached mechanized brigade of the Armed Forces of Ukraine from Kirovograd.


















Defenders of Donetsk Airport are cured in Dnipropetrovsk military hospital - Міністерство оборони України
*Friday, January 23*. DNIPROPETROVSK — Wounded servicemen are cured in Dnipropetrovsk military hospital. According to Deputy Chief of Hospital Maj. Serhiy Bachynsky, *in the past 24 hours about 40 wounded servicemen were delivered to hospital.*

Ten persons were evacuated to Central Military Clinical Hospital (Kyiv) and military Medical Clinical Center of Western Region (Lviv).

*************************************

ATO NEWS: Ukrainian servicemen destroyed rebels’ battalion - Міністерство оборони України
*Friday, January 23,* DONBAS — Ukrainian servicemen destroyed over *50 terrorists, 5 terrorists were captured, 2 BMPs and artillery armament of the enemy were taken, 4 tanks, vehicles and munitions of terrorists were destroyed.*


----------



## nekrasa

vostok said:


> Using untruth, telling some tales before elections - that's one thing, you can live with it. Rewriting history, manipulation of facts, such as statement of Yatsenyuk that the Soviet Union invaded Germany and Ukraine - is quite another matter. It is disgusting to humans and to God. This is inexcusable.



When it's necessary, the politicans do things that are disgusting for many people - lies are one of them. 

Dima Jaros - leader of 'Right Sector'


----------



## Hindustani78

*Russian military in Donetsk on photo near terrorist Zakharchenko*











Ukrainian forces fight off attacks by pro-Moscow gunmen and Russian troops on Bakhmutka highway and Troitske| Ukrinform

KYIV, January 23 /Ukrinform/. On Thursday, Ukrainian troops fought off the terrorists' assaults on the Bakhmutka highway, near Krymske village 55 kilometers northwest of Luhansk, and near the village of Troitske, 90 kilometers northwest of Luhansk.

Dmytro Tymchuk head of the Center for Military and Political Studies reported the news on his Facebook page with reference to data by Information resistance group. "Enemy continued to attack near Bakhmutovka highway in the area of checkpoint number 29. Two massive attacks by gunmen were supported by their artillery shelling. However, the response by Ukrainian artillery units the enemy couldn't advance deeply towards Siversky Donets river, losing at least four of its armored vehicles units," Tymchuk says.

In the area of Troitske village a tactical group of Russian-terrorist troops accompanied by six tanks, 12 armored combat vehicles and reinforced infantry company assaulted the front line held by Ukrainian troops. The attack was fought off and the enemy retreated. “The gunmen evacuated their wounded and killed soldiers for several hours, Ukrainian commanders permitting,” the statement said.

Ukrainian artillery shelled convoy of Russian-terrorist troops made up from ten armored vehicles (tanks and armored fighting vehicles). At least one unit of armored vehicles was destroyed in the area of Slavyanoserbsk, 35 kilometers northwest of Luhansk. Tymchuk also reports that the enemy artillery group (cannon artillery and Grad MLRS) located west of Stakhanov, city located 45 kilometers west of Luhansk, massively shells positions of Ukrainian troops in Debaltseve bridgehead. There is accumulation of armored vehicles about 20 of armored vehicle units, including at least seven tanks located south of Stakhanov.

Movements of battalion task force staffed with Russian soldiers and supported by units of local gunmen towards Debaltseve bridgehead were detected. The battalion has up to 12 tanks, 25 armored combat vehicles, special operations vehicles, additional artillery.





*Zakharchenko threatens full-scale war, says militants plan to take over all Donetsk region*


*"There will not be any attempts at peace talks from our side. Now we will look at the reaction from Kyiv. They seem not to realize that we can advance on three fronts simultaneously," Zakharchenko said.

"There will be no more ceasefires, no more rotations. There will be an exchange of prisoners, because we need to release our guys that are in captivity," he said.
"We will strike out until we reach the border of the Donetsk region. If I see any threat to the Donetsk area from any settlement, I will destroy the threat where it is," Zacharchenko said.





23.01.2015
Russian-backed militants have deployed Smerch multiple rocket launcher units in the north-west of the village of Makiyivka to provide supporting fire for militant units around Donetsk, head of the Information Resistance group Dmytro Tymchuk wrote on Friday on Facebook. 







*

http://www.ukrinform.ua/eng/news/osce_coal_being_transported_to_russia_more_actively_328433

KYIV, January 23 /Ukrinform/. The OSCE observers have noted that much more coal was taken to Russia from Luhansk region across Gukovo border check point for the last week if compared to previous weeks.

This is stated in the weekly report of the OSCE Observer Mission at Russian checkpoints Gukovo and Donetsk based on information as of January 21, 2015.

"Compared to previous weeks, during the reporting week the OM observed far more dumper trucks transporting coal from the Luhansk region to the Russian Federation," reads the report.

However, the Mission did not specify the number of trucks with coal.



nekrasa said:


> When it's necessary, the politicans do things that are disgusting for many people - lies are one of them.
> 
> Dima Jaros - leader of 'Right Sector'



News came out that Russian Federation has banned the right sector and other Ukrainian groups 


This list now also includes 
'Ukrainian National Assembly
Ukrainian People's Self-defence' (UNA - UNSO)
'Ukrainian Insurgent Army' (UPA)
'Tryzub in the name of Stepan Bandera' and 'Bratstvo'.

*Photo evidence of Russian soldiers in Ukraine*











vostok said:


> Formation of the next cauldrom for the Nazi forces.
> View attachment 185761



Luhansk districts under Ukrainian control now without power - read on - uatoday.tv

Luhansk Governor Hennadiy Moskal says that Luhansk regional distructs still under the control of Ukrainian authorities are completely without power. The local power plant stopped operations at 14:00 on on 23 January due to artillery fire from Kremlin-backed insurgents. 

"_The whole region is without power. There is no hot or cold water. Trolleybuses have stopped running,_" - said Hennadiy Moskal in a statement.


----------



## Hindustani78

Members of the armed forces of the separatist self-proclaimed Donetsk People's Republic drive a tank on the outskirts of Donetsk January 22, 2015.




Prisoners of war (POWs) from the Ukrainian armed forces, are escorted by members of the armed forces of the separatist self-proclaimed Donetsk People's Republic, as they visit a public transport stop, where civilians were earlier killed on Thursday, in Donetsk, January 22, 2015. REUTERS/Alexander Ermochenko





Servicemen from the battalion Aydar carry a coffin bearing the body of their comrade Sergiy Nikonenko, who was killed in the fighting in Luhansk region in eastern Ukraine,during a funeral ceremony at the Independence Square in central Kiev, January 20, 2015.

Credit: Reuters/Gleb Garanich




United Nations News Centre - Death toll in Ukraine conflict exceeds 5,000, may be &#39considerably higher&#39 &#8211 UN
23 January 2015 – More than 5,000 people have now been killed since the beginning of the conflict in Ukraine in mid-April last year, the United Nations human rights office said today as it expressed fear that the real figure may be 'considerably higher.'

*Escalation of hostilities since 13 January has raised the total death toll in the country to at least 5,086 and some 10,948 people have been wounded between mid-April last year and 21 January 2015*, according to the Office of the High Commissioner for Human Rights

“In just nine days, between 13 and 21 January, at least 262 people were killed due to the hostilities. That is an average of at least 29 people killed per day. This has been the most deadly period since the declaration of a ceasefire on 5 September,” OHCHR spokesman Rupert Colville said at a press conference in Geneva.

“We are concerned about the lack of implementation of the 12 provisions of the Minsk Protocol and the continuing presence of foreign fighters in the east, allegedly including servicemen from the Russian Federation, as well as the presence of heavy and sophisticated weaponry in populated areas under the control of armed groups,” Mr. Colville said.


“Civilians held or trapped in these areas are subject to a total lack of respect for human rights and the rule of law,” he added, reminding all parties to the conflict that international humanitarian law prohibits the targeting of civilians and that the principles of military necessity, distinction, proportionality and precaution must be strictly respected.


----------



## Hindustani78

TASS: World - 88 Russian journalists expelled from Ukraine - adviser to Ukraine’s Security Council chief

January 23, 22:59 UTC+3 

“Eighty-eight such (propagandists) have been expelled from Ukraine as of today,” Markiyan Lubkovsky, an adviser to the Ukrainian Security Council’s chief told the Ukrainian television Channel 5.

KIEV, January 23. /TASS/. Ukraine’s Security Service has expelled from the country 88 Russian journalists, Markiyan Lubkovsky, an adviser to the Ukrainian Security Council’s chief, said on Friday.

“Eighty-eight such (propagandists) have been expelled from Ukraine as of today,” he told the Ukrainian television Channel 5.


----------



## Hindustani78

Soldiers of 72-th separate mechanized brigade that is stationed in White Church today are active in anti-terrorist operations in Eastern Ukraine.

1st Battalion Task Force, formed on the basis of the 1st Battalion was transferred to Donbass.










Ukrainian Cyborgs at Donetsk airport on 22 January 2015













An Ukrainian officer examines an automatic grenade launcher UAG-40 during a presentation of the new Ukrainian military equipment, near Goncharivsk on January 23, 2015.









*Ukrainian forces have pushed Russian-backed militants from checkpoint No. 31 north of the city of Luhansk, Donbas Battalion Commander Semen Semenchenko wrote on his Facebook page on Friday. 23rd January 2015*
*



*


----------



## ArsalanKhan21

Ukraine forces were forced retreat by the Russian soldiers wearing Ukrainian rebel uniforms. The Russian wants to continue this civil war in order to distract people from its illegal annexation of Crimea. 



Superboy said:


> Polish and Russians are Slavs. IMO Poland should be closer to Russia than to Germany.



The Russians have treated the Polish people as much as the Germans. They both divided Poland before the WW II. There is no Slav unity after Russia invasion of Ukraine. Only Serbia may support Russia but after joining EU they will also follow common EU policy.


----------



## Carlosa

*A key day in the Ukrainian Conflict?*

by Alexander Mercouris

This may turn out to be a critical day in the evolution of the Ukrainian conflict.

1. The Russian Security Council met today. We do not (obviously) have a full account but Putin's website has provided some details.

Strikingly, Putin referred to the junta as "official Kiev" and not "the Ukrainian government" or "the Ukrainian side". He also referred to the two east Ukrainian republics as "the Donetsk People's Republic" and "the Lugansk People's Republic".

This is the closest Putin has yet come to since Poroshenko's election in implying that the junta is not the legitimate authority in the Donbass and that the two NAF republics are.

2. Putin also pointedly referred to "criminal orders" coming from "official Kiev".

President of Russia

3. Putin has also had a telephone conversation with Lukashenko, who is a key partner in relation to the Ukrainian conflict. Again we have scarcely any information about what was discussed but Putin will have wanted to ensure that Lukashenko remains on board. I expect a phone call to Nazarbayev shortly.

4. We now know from comments made by Shuvalov at Davos that Beijing is being consulted all the time. The key point about what happened at Davos is that Shuvalov made it absolutely clear that Russia will not submit to sanctions and Kostin of VTB gave a very clear warning against any attempts to exclude Russian banks from the SWIFT payments system. The Financial Times has a good summary of the comments Shuvalov and Kostin made and I attach it below.

5. The Russian Justice Ministry meanwhile has formally banned a number of Ukrainian organisations including Right Sector. Some of us are surprised that they had not been banned already.

TASS: Russia - Russian Justice Ministry bans Ukrainian nationalist organizations in Russia

6. Zakharchenko has said that the Minsk Memorandum no longer applies. This is not the same document as the Minsk Protocol, which was the original ceasefire agreement that was agreed on 5th September 2014. Rather, it is the technical follow-up document that purported to set out the ceasefire line and which provided for the withdrawal of heavy weapons, which was agreed on 19th September 2014. Neither the Minsk Protocol nor the Minsk Memorandum have ever been implemented. By saying the Minsk Memorandum no longer applies Zakharchenko has freed the NAF to pursue offensive operations, which is currently what it is doing.

7. Lastly, Zakharchenko has also again been saying that the DPR's/LPR's decision to secede from the Ukraine is final.

Now it may be that all these discussions and conversations and comments are uncoordinated and do not in total amount to anything. Perhaps there has been no change in Russian policy. However they do look like a hardening of position and perhaps give clues that the Russians have at least for the moment given up hope of the diplomatic approach. They also suggest a preparation for a battening down of the hatches in case another round of sanctions is on the way.
----------------------------------------------------------------

From the Financial Times:

One of Russia’s top bankers on Friday warned that excluding the country from the Swift banking payment system would be tantamount to “war”.

The suggestion that Russia could be shut out of Swift triggered widespread alarm in Moscow’s financial community when it was floated by western politicians last summer. Russia’s banks rely heavily on the Belgium-based payments system for both domestic and international payments. However, the move was at the time considered too punitive a sanction, being described by one adviser as “the nuclear option”.

Speaking at a panel in Davos on Friday Andrei Kostin, chief executive of VTB, Russia’s second-largest bank, said: “If there is no Swift, there is no banking . . . relationship, it means that the countries are on the verge of war, or they are definitely in a cold war.”

“The next day, the Russian and American ambassadors would have to leave the capitals,” he added.

Mr Kostin’s comments highlight how the west’s sanctions regime is creating a sense of anger and defiance among the Russian political and business elite.

“The more you press Russia, I do not think the situation will change,” he said, pointing out that the country was moving to reduce its reliance on western payment systems such as Swift.

“We have already created a domestic alternative to the Swift system . . . and we need to create alternatives internationally.”

He drew attention to efforts under way between Russia and China to create a separate platform of their own, outside western control.

Igor Shuvalov, Russia’s deputy prime minister, echoed this theme. “We are developing our eastern vector,” Mr Shuvalov declared, pointing out that although efforts to build links with China had been under way before the crisis, they had dramatically intensified since sanctions started, as Russia looked for alternatives to the west.

Mr Shuvalov said that the so-called Bric countries (Brazil, Russia, India and China) were ready to help each other in a financial crisis too. “Large Chinese investors are coming to us,” he said.

The “pivot to Asia” has become a key part of Vladimir Putin’s foreign policy since the breakdown in relations with the west over Ukraine. While several flagship deals have been signed, such as the $400bn contract to supply Russian gas to China for 30 years last May, few Russian policy makers or businesspeople believe China can save the Russian economy from a painful recession.

“The present situation looks like it is softer than [the 2008-09 financial crisis] but we are going into a long crisis situation and it may be protracted,” Mr Shuvalov said.

But he added that foreign pressure would not succeed in changing the political leadership of the country.

“We will survive any hardship in the country — eat less food, use less electricity,” he said.

Alexei Kudrin, the respected former finance minister, predicted Russia could see capital outflows of $90bn this year after a record $151bn in 2014. “We should clearly understand the price we are paying for sanctions,” he said.

POSTED BY VINEYARDSAKER

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*FRIDAY, JANUARY 23, 2015*
Novorussian front January 23

Over the past 48 hours not much has changed.

*Donetsk:*

The airport is confirmed fully in Novorussians hands and the main combats are in the towns of Peski, Avdeevka, Krasnogorovka and Marinka which are shown in black on the map below:



_Combats to protect Donetsk_
In all these locations the Novorussian Armed Forces are on the offensive in order to push back the Ukrainian Repression Forces. If the Novorussian succeed in booting the Junta forces out of these cities they will have to operate an important retreat as the terrain behind these cities open steppes were the Ukrainian artillery cannot hide. In other words, if the Novorussians take these town the terror attacked on Donetsk will stop.
*Gorlovka:*
Gorlovka is still being hammered by the Ukrainian artillery which has resumed using cluster munitions.

*Mariupol*:

The Novorussian artillery regularly conducts strikes against the outskirts of the city were the Ukrainians have dug in.
The big news of the day is political: Zakharchenko has declared that the Novorussians are done taking prisoners and that they have no more interest in prisoner exchanges (which exchanged Ukrainian prisoners not for Novorussian soldiers, but for random citizens, criminal and even mentally retarded people).
In the meantime, the Minister of Defense of the Donetsk Republic has declared that 597 bodies have been recovered from the Donetsk Airport and that more are under the rubble. Keep in mind that what the Ukrainians like to call a "brigade" is usually a battalion-size force, about 600-800 men. In other words, it is quite possible that the entire 93rd "Zhitomir" Brigade whose commander was taken prisoner by the Novorussians has basically ceased to exit.
I would argue that it is quite possible that the Ukrainian front might break down and that the Novorussians could liberate a good part of historical Novorussia.
As for Poroshenko, he still promises a unitary Ukraine, only one official language and a total war against the "terrorists".
Regardless of the Kremlin's efforts to cool down the situation, I don't see any reason at all for the combats to stop. And since Voentorg is working at full capacity, there is a good chance that Moscow is still pretending that a negotiated solution can be found when, in reality, the Kremlin has already decided that no negotiated outcome is possible, at least not with the freaks currently in power in Kiev.
The Saker

POSTED BY VINEYARDSAKER:



vostok said:


> Using untruth, telling some tales before elections - that's one thing, you can live with it. Rewriting history, manipulation of facts, such as statement of Yatsenyuk that the Soviet Union invaded Germany and Ukraine - is quite another matter. It is disgusting to humans and to God. This is inexcusable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

Video captured from 31 Nazis checkpoint.




20-22.01.15

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

Novorossians fixing armored vehicles captured from the junta.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Hindustani78 said:


> An Ukrainian officer examines an automatic grenade launcher UAG-40 during a presentation of the new Ukrainian military equipment, near Goncharivsk on January 23, 2015.



Something doesnt fit in the story. The map shows Crimea. Crimea is under Rus occupation.


----------



## Hindustani78

24 January 2015 
*Ten people killed in rebel shelling of Ukrainian city after Pro-Russian separatists reject peace deal and launch offensive*

Shelling by pro-Russian rebels has killed ten people in Mariupol, Ukraine - just one day after the separatists rejected a peace deal signed last year.

Missiles struck the coastal city early this morning and destroyed residential buildings, an anti-rebel operation in the area says.

Alexander Zakharchenko, the separatists' leader, has vowed to expel Ukrainian troops out of the region entirely - and said the insurgents would take no further part in cease-fire talks.

Shelling: Missiles struck the coastal city of Mariupol (pictured) and destroyed residential buildings




















Cut off: Emergency workers inspected a damaged bridge on January 21, following an overnight blast which severed the railway link between Mariupol and Ukraine's west





Offensive: Zakharchenko has said pro-Russian rebels (pictured) are advancing in three directions in Donetsk, in a bid to claim the city entirely





Russian-backed fighters shelled the Azov Sea port city of Mariupol in Donetsk Oblast, killing 15 people, most of them civilians and wounding 46, according to the oblast's Interior Ministry. Also, separatists killed one Ukrainian soldier, according to Channel 5. Mariupol one of the key cities that remains under Ukrainian control.





Leo Sjöholm, a 31-year-old Swedish volunteer with the Azov Battalion, was killed in a car accident near the city of Berdyansk in Zaporizhya Oblast while on military duty on Jan. 8.





Pro-Russian terrorists fire 27 times in the Donbas conflict zone| Ukrinform

KYIV, January 24 /Ukrinform/.From 18.00 yesterday evening until 6.00 in the morning on Saturday, terrorists have carried out 27 attacks on the positions held by Ukrainian anti-terrorist operation forces near residential areas.

Illegal gunmen groups have used multiple rocket launchers systems, tanks, mortars, rocket launchers and artillery, the press center of the anti-terrorist operation has reported.

Bu using multiple missile launchers systems *BM 21 Grad gunmen shelled four times the town of Shchastia, twice Novotoshkivka and villages of Triokhizbenka, Petrivka, Sanzharovka, Maryinka, Novozvanovke and Vrubevka. *Mortars and artillery hit villages Stanitsia Luhansk, Opytne, Troitske, Tonenke, Sanzharovka, town of Popasna, Olkhove, Triokhhizbenka, Kamyanka, Krymske and Novotoshkovka. The Ukrainian positions located in the area of Shchastia were shelled seven times by gunmen," the report says.

An enemy's drone was seen in the sky over the villages of Chmyrivka and Nyzhne.

Additionally, the press center noted that illegal gunmen groups have continued their policy of terror against the civilian population of Donbas region. Within the last day, terrorists shelled thrice the residential areas of Shchastia and its power plants by using mortars and artillery.






One Ukrainian soldier killed, 20 wounded in the Donbas conflict zone in last 24 hours| Ukrinform

KYIV, January 24 /Ukrinform/. One Ukrainian soldier was killed and 20 servicemen were wounded in the Donbas conflict zone in last 24 hours.

Official spokesman for the anti-terrorist operation Andriy Lysenko told this news at a briefing on Saturday, Ukrinform reported.

"One Ukrainian soldier was killed and 20 servicemen were wounded in the Donbas conflict zone in last 24 hours," he said.

Ukrainian Interior Ministry: 15 killed, 46 injured in Mariupol shelling
*Fifteen people have been killed and 46 others injured as Mariupol* was shelled on Saturday morning, the Ukrainian Interior Ministry said in a statement available on its website on Saturday.

"As many as 46 civilians sustained fragmentation wounds. Among those injured is a 12-year-old girl. Fifteen people have been killed," it said.

It was reported earlier that at least 10 people had been killed and 46 others injured in the artillery attack on Mariupol.


----------



## Superboy

Alienoz_TR said:


> Crimea is under Rus occupation.




Crimea is a Russian federal district. Crimea is not under Russian occupation.

Crimean Federal District - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## gau8av

Hindustani78 said:


> Leo Sjöholm, a 31-year-old Swedish volunteer with the Azov Battalion, was killed in a car accident near the city of Berdyansk in Zaporizhya Oblast while on military duty on Jan. 8.


good, burn in hell


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Galad

Hindustani78 said:


> *Ten people killed in rebel shelling of Ukrainian city after Pro-Russian separatists reject peace deal and launch offensive*


What about stop with your lies?All withnesses said the same thing.Missilles came from side of area named "Old Crimea" where your beloved war-criminals from Kiev has their artillerry.Or alternatively keep posting "facts"streight from Goebbles Ministry of Truth in Kiev.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Schutz

Galad said:


> What about stop with your lies?All withnesses said the same thing.Missilles came from side of area named "Old Crimea" where your beloved war-criminals from Kiev has their artillerry.Or alternatively keep posting "facts"streight from Goebbles Ministry of Truth in Kiev.



Why are you denying ANY wrongdoing on the Russians side, there are alot of inexperienced men firing weapons they have no training in, they will kill innocents aswell, its the case of whether or not any attacks are targeted in civilian areas. And if there was a famous false flag it would probably come from there side, WE HAVE NO RUSSIANS HERE, as brand new t72's with reactive armour stroll past in columns.


----------



## bobo6661



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flamer84

Galad said:


> What about stop with your lies?All withnesses said the same thing.Missilles came from side of area named "Old Crimea" where your beloved war-criminals from Kiev has their artillerry.Or alternatively keep posting "facts"streight from Goebbles Ministry of Truth in Kiev.




Hahaha,just stop embarassing yourself you bolshevik troll.This isn't 1940 so people can eat up the crap your masters in the Kremlin are shoving.Your murderous regime is killing innocents in Ukraine so that they will still feel as a "superpower" instead of a sinking rust bucket.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tsilihin

Like we see on internet...Ukrainians are against Ukrainians and nothing else.


----------



## Hindustani78

People look at a burning shop after shelling in the southern Azov Sea port city of Mariupol. At least 27 people were killed and nearly 100 injured in a bombing attack by Kremlin-backed separatists.


----------



## Schutz

Reading RT about the latest shit and the people are worse than on here, they seem to be mostly American to and obsessed with Russia and conspiracies as usual.

How can the blame for civilian deaths be blamed on the Ukrainians when there is a massive attack with artillery/armour/infantry taking place from the Russians, its crazy that people genuinely believe that the rebels are completely innocent and do nothing bad.


----------



## bobo6661



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

American mercenary at 2:35

"Out of my face, out of my face, please"


----------



## Schutz

Alienoz_TR said:


> American mercenary at 2:35
> 
> "Out of my face, out of my face, please"


LOL, thats so dubious, even if its real hes decided to go there to help out/earn money, the Russians are genuinely invading.
Besides it seems bullshit, audio isnt quite right and you of course cant see the guy talking, this is the type of thing that if it was supposed to be a "Russian" you would have a field day over it because it has decent potential to be a fake.

Your not one of them Russian paid trolls that go onto reddit and other sites to bash the west and big up Putin, from what I have seen in recent weeks is that the real Russian people are starting to get upset about this war and their neighbours dying, yet weirdos on the internet seem to gloat in it.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

flamer84 said:


> Hahaha,just stop embarassing yourself you bolshevik troll.This isn't 1940 so people can eat up the crap your masters in the Kremlin are shoving.Your murderous regime is killing innocents in Ukraine so that they will still feel as a "superpower" instead of a sinking rust bucket.



A dark skinned, dark eyed Kurd is x10 times more valuable than a blue eyed, blond hair Ukrainian, in the eyes of Europeans.



Schutz said:


> Your not one of them Russian paid trolls that go onto reddit and other sites to bash the west and big up Putin, from what I have seen in recent weeks is that the real Russian people are starting to get upset about this war and their neighbours dying, yet weirdos on the internet seem to gloat in it.



I dont take sides in this conflict.


----------



## Superboy

at least 30 killed in Mariupol

The Guardian: Missile attacks kill at least 30 in Mariupol, east Ukraine


----------



## vostok

Some English-speaking mercenaries on Junta service in Mariupol.


----------



## Hindustani78

A woman cries as she kneels during a funeral ceremony for Georgian Tomaz Sukhiashvili, 35, a member of self-defense battalion "Donbass", who was killed in the fighting in eastern Ukraine, at the Independence Square in central Kiev, January 21, 2015. REUTERS/Gleb Garanich




A Ukrainian serviceman fires a weapon during fighting with pro-Russian separatists in Pesky village, near Donetsk, Ukraine, January 21, 2015. REUTERS/Oleksandr Klymenko





A woman makes prisoners-of-war (POWs), who are representing Ukrainian armed forces and escorted by members of the armed forces of the separatist self-proclaimed Donetsk People's Republic, kneel down on the ground at a site near the public transport stop where civilians were earlier killed, in Donetsk January 22, 2015. REUTERS/Alexander Ermochenko


----------



## nangyale




----------



## Hindustani78

nangyale said:


>


At approximately 09:15hrs on 24 January, the SMM in government-controlled Mariupol heard at its location incoming massed Multi-Launch Rocket System (MLRS) attacks *from a north-east direction*, consisting of an extremely heavy barrage lasting 35 seconds. Twenty minutes later the SMM received information from the Joint Centre for Control and Co-ordination (JCCC) in Mariupol and other sources, that shelling *had occurred in the area of Olimpiiska Street, in Ordzhonikidzevskyi district, 8.5 km north-east of Mariupol city centre, approximately 400 metres from a Ukrainian Armed Forces checkpoint.*

At 10:20hrs the SMM went to Olimpiiska Street and saw seven adult civilians dead. The SMM observed in an area of 1.6 km by 1.1 km, including an open market, multiple impacts on buildings, retail shops, homes and a school. The SMM observed cars on fire and windows facing the north-eastern side of a nine-storey building shattered. The SMM was able to count 19 rocket strikes and is certain there are more. Four hospitals and the emergency service in the city informed the SMM that at least 20 people died and 75 people were injured and hospitalized. Ten of the wounded were in a critical condition, according to a hospital representative.

The SMM conducted a crater analysis and its initial assessment showed that the impacts were caused by Grad and Uragan rockets. According to the impact analysis, the *Grad rockets originated from a north-easterly direction, in the area of Oktyabr* (19 km north-east of Olimpiiska Street), and *the Uragan rockets from an easterly direction, in the area of Zaichenko *(15 km east of Olimpiiska Street),* both controlled by the “Donetsk People’s Republic” (“DPR”).*

At 13:02hrs and 13:21hrs the SMM heard again incoming MLRS salvos lasting for eight seconds, from an easterly direction. At a distance of 300 metres the SMM saw smoke above the Ukrainian Armed Forces’ checkpoint number 14 (8.9 km north-east of Mariupol city centre), just several hundred metres away from where the shelling had hit in Olimpiiska Street.

OSCE Says Mariupol Shelling Came From Northeast / Sputnik International


----------



## Hindustani78

*Video Shows GRAD Rockets Fired By Rebels Hitting Cars In A Vital Ukrainian City*
*



*


----------



## Schutz

Hindustani78 said:


> *Video Shows GRAD Rockets Fired By Rebels Hitting Cars In A Vital Ukrainian City*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thats a lie! it was the Ukrainian army firing on their own positions in a false flag operation! mossad jew liar!!!!


----------



## Hindustani78

Schutz said:


> Thats a lie! it was the Ukrainian army firing on their own positions in a false flag operation! mossad jew liar!!!!



According to OSCE , Grad rocketswere fired from North East direction which is under Seperatists control.


----------



## nekrasa

Schutz said:


> Thats a lie! it was the Ukrainian army firing on their own positions in a false flag operation! mossad jew liar!!!!



Nice sarcasm, but this kind of narration has been a normal in ukrainian press since the first shells had dropped on Donetsk, Gorlovka... I don't know exactly who did it (Mariupol yesterday), one what I know: reaction of world mass media - very interesting (double standads).

Living in the basement, Gorlovka (great shot):






Meanwhile, Kiev, on the way to/from the airport (ukrainian soldiers return from Donbas):





On the way to Stachanow (NAF):

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Ukrainian pilot Savchenko will be freed if found not guilty - Naryshkin - Interfax

STRASBOURG. Jan 25 (Interfax) - Ukrainian pilot Nadezhda Savchenko, accused in Russia of involvement in the killing of two Russian reporters, will be freed if the court does not find her guilty, Russian State Duma Speaker Sergei Naryshkin said in Strasbourg.

"Concerning Ukrainian citizen Savchenko, as you know she is suspected of involvement in a serious crime - the killing of two Russian reporters. Only investigators and the court can say whether or not she is guilty. She will be freed if the court finds her not guilty," Naryshkin said after President of the Parliamentary Assembly of the Council of Europe Anne Brasseur announced that Savchenko had been discussed on Sunday by the PACE Presidential Committee, attended by Naryshkin.



Schutz said:


> Thats a lie! it was the Ukrainian army firing on their own positions in a false flag operation! mossad jew liar!!!!



Donetsk People's Republic official confirms militia trying to take Mariupol - Interfax

DONETSK, Ukraine. Jan 24 (Interfax) - A senior official at the Defense Ministry of the *self-proclaimed Donetsk People's Republic on Saturday confirmed that the DPR militia had begun an operation to capture Mariupol.*

"By this moment, the DPR army has begun an operation to liberate the city," Eduard Basurin, head of the political department of the ministry, told reporters.

He also said the Ukrainians were trying to wrench Donetsk airport back from the militia. "Ukrainian forces are trying to launch attacks from the north, west and east. There are battles in progress in the airport area," he said.

Meanwhile, Ukrainian special forces regiment Azov said the eastern edges of Mariupol had again come under fire from Grad multiple rocket launchers. "Explosions are heard again on the eastern outskirts of Mariupol," Azov said on the VK social network.

Azov spokesman Andriy Dyachenko told Interfax that militia forces were increasing the intensity of shelling. "The last attack was literally 15 minutes ago. But we don't record any personnel movement," he said.

Dyachenko said the regiment was fortifying its positions. "Most likely, it won't be funny at our section of the front, or at the others either. I can't give you any details. But at our section of the front, we are absolutely ready to rebuff the forces that the enemy would throw in against us," he said.


----------



## nekrasa

Dymitr Jarosz's car after shelling:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bobo6661

*Russian troops execute Ukrainian POWs*
ehh need to take the link

im realy staring to think best way to deal with those terorist is like russians done with grozny they should do it with donetsk and luhansk thats how you should deal with them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nekrasa



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

24-25.01.15

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Solomon2

*Russia: Doing The Math On Ukrainian Conquest*

January 26, 2015: The fighting in eastern Ukraine (Donbas) has killed over 6,000 since April 2014. Most of those dead have been civilians and over a million people have been driven from their homes. Russia is causing itself lots of additional problems by continuing to pretend that Russia is not supplying the Ukrainian rebels with weapons, supplies (especially ammunition) and Russian troops to do most of the fighting. In Ukraine the Russian backed rebels are actually disorganized, discouraged and not all that effective. Interrogations of captured rebels indicate that there are many different factions, some of them not even from Ukraine (like the “Cossack” units from southern Russia). The Cossacks are very nationalist and really keen on rebuilding the Russian empire (which is what Cossacks were invented for centuries ago). The Cossacks were welcome arrivals when they showed up in 2014, because the original local Donbas rebels quickly lost their enthusiasm when their uprising triggered a nationalistic fervor throughout Ukraine and inspired Ukrainian troops and armed volunteers to fight a lot harder than the rebels expected. Russia, which sponsored and encouraged the rebels from the start soon found that the only way they could take territory was to send in Russian troops and heavy weapons (tanks, artillery, rocket launchers, missiles). The special operations units (Spetsnaz) were the best for this because these guys knew how to pretend (that they were Ukrainian rebels) and were very effective fighters. But there not enough of them available and regular Russian troops (which are mainly conscripts) had to be sent in as well, especially for support (transport and supply) functions. As more and more of these non-elite troops were killed a growing number of parents were not accepting the cover stories created to cover up the fact that their conscript son died in combat, not because of some accident. While the government controls nearly all the mass media they have not managed to keep unwanted discussions from appearing via the Internet. Thus the parents and friends of soldiers who died in Donbas, but were reported as dying in Russia, are increasingly on the Internet comparing data and organizing demonstrations against the government lies, deceptions and getting soldiers killed in a clandestine war. The Russian secret police are not as scary as they used to be and the government is having a hard time keeping the angry parents quiet. Worse, news of this unrest gets to the outside world where it makes more trouble for the Russian government and its cover story about what it is (or is not) doing in Donbas. The Russian government denies they have troops in Donbas but it is an open secret in Russia that they do and too many parents of Russian soldiers killed in Donbas are demonstrating their anger at government efforts to keep them quiet about where their sons died and how. In addition to the parents there is also the problem of Russian soldiers ignoring orders and posting their exploits in Ukraine on Facebook and other social networking sites. There aren’t many secrets in this secret war.

While the angry and Internet savvy parents are annoying the economic problems accompanying the secret war are very public and increasingly terrifying. The government is desperate to deal with the economic problems. For example the government is coercing Russian companies and wealthy individuals to move foreign cash back to Russia. Hundreds of billions of dollars were moved out of Russia by Russian citizens once the Western sanctions began a year ago and that hurt the economy (by depriving Russian businesses of capital). While the state-controlled Russian media is ignoring the impact of the sanctions and the declining oil price most Russians can’t help but notice (and personally suffer from) the high inflation, shortage of foreign goods and rising unemployment. The government has already admitted that government spending for 2015 will be cut by at least 10 percent. Unofficially officials talking about a 20 percent, or greater, cut. The government wants to maintain military spending, but those who study the government budget know that won’t work if the cuts get to 20 percent or more. Foreign, and even some Russian, economists also warn that the growing government intervention in the economy, and the management of major companies, is doing permanent damage. That government interference was what cause the economic collapse that destroyed the Soviet Union in the 1980s. It’s happening again, despite two decades of evidence that a market economy is much more productive, even in Russia (which the government insists is “different”).

China has been a big help to Russia in dealing with its diplomatic, sanctions and economic problems resulting from the Ukrainian invasion. For example China bought 36 percent more oil (665,000 barrels a day) from Russia and less from Saudi Arabia (but still 997,000 barrels a day) in the last year. Other countries have also helped Russia but they, like China, did it out of self-interest. Thus India, Russia and Iran have created an unofficial currency union and barter network to facilitate trade that gets around the sanctions on Russia and Iran. India wants peace with Iran because Iran is often on bad terms with Pakistan. Russia is still a major supplier of weapons to India and India has many leftists who are still nostalgic about the old Soviet Union.

The renewed Russian offensive in Donbas has brought forth more (and stronger) Western protests and more sanctions. Russia pretends to ignore the impact of the mess it has gotten into over Donbas and Crimea. Most of the world disapproves of such aggression. The UN charter explicitly forbids that sort of thing. No one, including most UN members, believes the Russian fiction that they are not involved. The Russian leadership, especially president-for-life Vladimir Putin, is making a major gamble here as he has made nationalism and “rebuilding Russian glory (and the empire)” a core part of his justification for turning Russia back into a police state. While the majority of Russians go for the glory part they are not happy with the economic problems and worldwide condemnation. Unlike back in Soviet (pre-1991) days the government cannot keep out all the bad news from the rest of the world. In this case the bad news is that the rest of the world sees Russia as the bad guy here and this angers some Russians but dismays and demoralizes many more. Russians know their history and they know what a disaster power mad and power hungry leaders have been in the past. More Russians are doing the math and most are concluding that Donbas is not worth the price the country is being forced to pay. Putin risks a backlash that could cost him his power and reputation. At the moment Putin believes his own press releases, that he is stronger and more determined than the leaders in Ukraine and their Western supporters. Thus Putin sees himself eventually prevailing at a political price he can afford. A lot of Russians disagree with this math, including senior officials and long-time Putin allies. Many economists and business managers see long term damage to the Russian economy, which has still not recovered from the 70 years of communist mismanagement. In many ways the Ukraine blowback and the Putin centralization of government power has prevented the economy from growing and becoming competitive. The cost of grabbing Donbas is rising and if too many Russians decide it is not worth it, even the newly rebuilt Russian police state will be in danger. It happened to the czars, then to the communists and it can happen to the next lot of delusional megalomaniacs.

January 25, 2015: Ukrainian officials supplied recordings of rebel cell phone and radio messages confirming that it was the rebels who recently fired rockets into residential neighborhoods of the Ukrainian port city of Mariupol. The rebels and Russians accused the Ukrainians of doing this. It’s not the first time recordings have been used to unmask Russian misbehavior. This is another problem the Russians have by relying on amateurs and conscript soldiers in Donbas. OPSEC (Operational Security) is something professional soldiers understand and employ. That means not posting military information on the Internet or discussing military matters via communications systems the enemy can overhear.

January 24, 2015: In eastern Ukraine the pro-Russian rebels, reinforced by thousands of Russian troops and hundreds of military vehicles (including artillery and rocket launchers) launched a major offensive. The Russian troops are leading the way, with the local rebels and other volunteers (like the Cossacks and such from Russia) handling occupation of newly conquered territory.

The UN (and many Western and East European leaders) condemned Russia and the Ukrainian rebels for the death of 29 civilians in the Ukrainian city of Mariupol when residential areas were hit by a barrage of rockets. Russia, using its seat on the Security Council, blocked an official UN condemnation. The rebels, who had earlier bragged about their new offensive to take Mariupol backtracked when the deaths of the civilians became known and blamed it on the Ukrainian Army.

January 23, 2015: The rebels in eastern Ukraine announced they were no longer abiding by the September ceasefire and were on the attack again. Apparently the rebels and their Russian sponsors want to take possession of all Donbas, an area consisting of two Ukrainian provinces (Donetsk and Luhansk). Donbas comprise about nine percent of Ukrainian territory, 13 percent of the population and 15 percent of the GDP. Donbas is about 38 percent ethnic Russian. The two provinces comprise the Donets Basin (or “Donbas”) which was for a long time an economic powerhouse for Russia. But that began to decline in the 1980s and accelerated when the Soviet Union fell (and Ukraine became independent) in 1991.

January 22, 2015: In eastern Ukraine (Donbas) rebels drove Ukrainian forces from the Donetsk airport with a major offensive that gave the rebels possession of the airport that has been fought over since last June (when the Ukrainians took possession). Russia denied it had anything to do with the battle for the airport but Russian TV showed rebels at the airport and in the corner of one video clip you could clearly see some soldiers with Russian insignia on their uniforms. Ukrainian leaders accuse Russia of having 9,000 of their soldiers in Donbas and that the Russians are doing most of the fighting.

In the nearby rebel occupied city of Donetsk shells or rockets exploded in a residential area killing 13 civilians. The rebels and Ukrainians blamed each other.

January 21, 2015: A Russian electronic intelligence ship arrived in Cuba for a visit, the day before American diplomats are to arrive to discuss resuming diplomatic relations.

January 19, 2015: In eastern Ukraine (Donbas) rebels attacked Ukrainian forces defending the Donetsk airport with a major offensive after several days of growing violence in the area.

January 16, 2015: In eastern Ukraine (Donbas) heavy fighting resumed at the Donetsk airport.

January 15, 2015: In eastern Ukraine (Donbas) rebels claimed to have taken control of Donetsk airport. The government denied this and provided evidence of that. Fighting at the airport has been getting more frequent and deadly over the last five weeks. 

January 14, 2015: NATO announced that the first brigade (using German, Norwegian and Dutch troops) of a new rapid reaction force would be formed before the end of 2015. This brigade is mainly to assure East European members (especially Poland and the Baltic States of Lithuania, Latvia and Estonia) that NATO will react quickly and effectively to any Russian actions against NATO members. These rapid reaction brigades would initially be based in threatened NATO member countries (like Poland and the Baltic States). 

OSCE (Organization for Security and Cooperation in Europe) withdrew some of its observers from Donbas because of the growing violence there.

In Ukraine Parliament approved the resumption of conscription and the mobilization of another 100,000 reservists (men who have been discharged from active service). Ukraine had stopped using conscription in 2013, responding to growing public pressure to do so. There was not much resistance to this partial resumption of conscription, at least as long as Russia is trying to seize parts of Ukraine. The activation of veterans is meant to provide experienced men to improve training of new recruits as well as provide more experienced soldiers for units fighting the rebels. Many veterans have already volunteered, either for the army or volunteer units that are fighting the rebels and Russians in Donbas.

January 13, 2015: In eastern Ukraine (Donbas) a rebel rocket his a bus in Ukrainian controlled territory, killing 13 civilians.

Iran announced that work has begun in the southwest (Bushehr Province) on building two new nuclear power plants. These will be near the first nuclear power plant that went online in 2012. Russia is supplying supervision and equipment for all three plants. 

January 12, 2015: Interpol issued an international arrest warrant for ousted Ukrainian president Viktor Yanukovych. He is accused of corruption and many other crimes. He was driven from office in early 2014 by angry Ukrainians after the extent of his corruption (including taking bribes from Russia). Yanukovych fled to Russia, where he remains. Russia does not respect Interpol warrants and considers Yanukovych the victim of an American orchestrated coup. That is widely believed in Russia because it’s all you hear on state controlled radio and TV. 

Russia revealed that it had sold Iraq a billion dollars’ worth of weapons in 2014. Not all of this has been delivered yet.

January 9, 2015: International ratings agency (which measure the worthiness of government bonds and other debt) again reduced Russia’s ratings and warned of further cuts unless the situations (the sanctions and lower oil price) change. The lower ratings means it Russia must pay more (a higher interest rate) to borrow money on international markets.

January 4, 2015: Russian oil production hit a post-Soviet record production record in December, with 10.67 million barrels a day. That is not a big jump. In 2011 production hit record levels of 10.27 million barrels a day. Both these are record highs since the end of the Soviet Union in 1991. During the 1980s, Russian oil production hit 12 million barrels a day, but this was accomplished by temporarily increasing output using destructive (to underground oil deposits) techniques, and production sharply declined (to about 8 million barrels a day) by the late 1980s. This was one of the reasons the Soviet Union collapsed, as oil exports were a major source of government income. The sanctions include cutting the Russian oil industry off from Western firms that are essential for modernizing Russian oil fields.


----------



## Hindustani78

Kyiv Oblast pays tribute to hero - Міністерство оборони України

*Monday, January 26, *KYIV OBLAST — Morozivka Village, Baryshev Region, paid tribute to the deceased hero — Denis Popovych.

He was conscripted under mobilization in August 2014, was trained and then left for Donbas.

He was killed near the Donetsk Airport on January 22.

He was married and had got two sons.













The map reflecting the situation in Donbas as of 12.00 on January 26 has been released by the information and analytical center of the Ukrainian National Security and Defense Council.






http://www.ukrinform.ua/eng/news/181_ukrainian_military_remain_in_captivity_328470
KYIV, January 26 /Ukrinform/. 181 servicemen of the Armed Forces of Ukraine remain in captivity of terrorists.

Acting Armed Forces General Staff spokesman Vladyslav Selezniov has announced this at a press briefing on Monday, an Ukrinform correspondent reports.

"According to official data, 181 servicemen are in captivity," Selezniov said.

As reported, head of the prisoner exchange center Volodymyr Ruban said that about 30 Ukrainian military, including 20 defenders of the Donetsk airport, had been captured for the last week of deterioration of situation in the ATO area.

Acting Armed Forces General Staff spokesman added that seven Ukrainian military had been killed and 24 soldiers were injured for the past 24 hours in the confrontation with Russian terrorists and mercenaries.

****************************************************************************
NSDC: Russian combat aircraft active on borders of Ukraine : UNIAN news
26.01.2015

*Russian military aircraft are active near the borders of Ukraine, the deputy head of the Information and Analytical Center of the National Security and Defense Council, Volodymyr Polevoy, said at a briefing in Kyiv on Monday. *
*



*
*"According to intelligence reports, intensified operations of Russian military aircraft near the borders with Ukraine have been observed,” Polevoy said.

“At a military airfield in the city of Rostov-on-Don there were recorded numerous landings of IL-76 military transport aircraft with unknown cargo," he said.

Polevoy also said that the Russian Federation is stepping up the military capacities of its air force in occupied Crimea, illegally using the airfield network of the Armed Forces of Ukraine.

"Measures have been carried out [by Russia] to enhance the basing system of its attack aviation. This was evidenced by the reinforcement of Russian air assault units with Mi-24 helicopters and military transport aircraft," he said.

Polevoy said that earlier, at the beginning of January, 50 Russian attack helicopters were deployed at a military airfield near Dzhankoi in Crimea. The Black Sea Fleet naval aviation branch now has a separate regiment of unmanned aerial vehicles, he said.

"In recent days, the naval aircraft of the Russian Black Sea Fleet have been conducting combat training missions, launching rockets at the Opuk landfill on the Kerch Peninsula,” Polevoy said.

“All naval aviation airfields currently operated by Russian Black Sea Fleet have been involved in these flights,” he said.



*

Ukrainian servicemen fire a machine gun in the village near Mariupol, a city on the Sea of Azov, January 26, 2015.




A rescue worker removes remains of a shell on a street in Mariupol, eastern Ukraine January 25, 2015.




(Reuters) - Russian-backed rebels advanced to encircle a Ukrainian army garrison town on Monday in a new offensive that has again unleashed all-out war after a five-month ceasefire and brought threats of new Western sanctions against Moscow.

The government in Kiev ordered a state of emergency across the two rebel-dominated provinces and placed all Ukrainian territory on high alert.

Its military said seven Ukrainian soldiers had been killed and 24 wounded in intensified clashes in the past 24 hours, with heavy fighting at Debaltseve, a small town the rebels have vowed to encircle to safeguard their main strongholds.

"Rebels are constantly attacking Ukrainian government positions across the conflict zone with artillery, mortars, grenade launchers, tanks," Kiev military spokesman Volodymyr Polyovy said at a televised briefing.

The rebels are targeting Debaltseve, a town with a population of around 26,000 that straddles the main road and train line between the two principal rebel strongholds, Donetsk and Luhansk. They say the government garrison there allows Kiev's guns to menace civilian areas.

"Look on the map. There is a so-called 'Debaltseve tongue'," separatist deputy commander Eduard Basurin told Reuters by telephone, referring to a kink in the frontline where the government holds the town. The rebel goal was "to push (government forces) further back from us, from settlements, and straighten the (front) line," he said.


----------



## vostok

Militias on captured tank.


----------



## flamer84

vostok said:


> Militias on captured tank.






............"Captured " from the Russian arsenal across the border ?


----------



## Echo_419

Alienoz_TR said:


> American mercenary at 2:35
> 
> "Out of my face, out of my face, please"



That sure as hell didn't sounded Russian or even European

@vostok & @flamer84 check this out


----------



## Superboy

flamer84 said:


> ............"Captured " from the Russian arsenal across the border ?




ex UAF T-64 tank


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Solomon2

Superboy said:


> ex UAF T-64 tank


T-64BM Bulat?


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Echo_419 said:


> That sure as hell didn't sounded Russian or even European
> 
> @vostok & @flamer84 check this out



USA has been sending mercenaries since the very beginning. Months ago, I have read an article where the journalist was telling that he met an American ex-soldier who returned from Ukraine warzone.

But USA cannot do much, while Turkey blocks straits. No attack against the allies, therefore no NATO operation is possible. Conclusion: Black Sea is Russian playground.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

Solomon2 said:


> T-64BM Bulat?




nop


----------



## Hindustani78

Alienoz_TR said:


> USA has been sending mercenaries since the very beginning. Months ago, I have read an article where the journalist was telling that he met an American ex-soldier who returned from Ukraine warzone.
> 
> But USA cannot do much, while Turkey blocks straits. No attack against the allies, therefore no NATO operation is possible. Conclusion: Black Sea is Russian playground.




United States is openly saying that its going to train Ukranian military and other NATO countries like Canada is working for the moderinizing of Ukranian military.

Ukranian military is not getting weapons but in case of Donetsk and Lughansk Separtists , they are getting heavy weapons and regular soldiers of Russian federation are fighting in Ukraine.

NATO calls on Russia to immediately stop support for east Ukraine militants - read on - uatoday.tv
*NATO Secretary General Jens Stoltenberg* has 26 January released an 'extraordinary' statement on the situation in Ukraine.
"_We call on Russia to stop its support for the separatists immediately, to stop destabilising Ukraine and to _

Ukrainian military claims Russian general is directing militants in eastern Ukraine (Video) : UNIAN news






Turkey is already watching the situation very closely.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Hindustani78 said:


> United States is openly saying that its going to train Ukranian military and other NATO countries like Canada is working for the moderinizing of Ukranian military.
> 
> Ukranian military is not getting weapons but in case of Donetsk and Lughansk Separtists , they are getting heavy weapons and regular soldiers of Russian federation are fighting in Ukraine.
> 
> NATO calls on Russia to immediately stop support for east Ukraine militants - read on - uatoday.tv
> *NATO Secretary General Jens Stoltenberg* has 26 January released an 'extraordinary' statement on the situation in Ukraine.
> "_We call on Russia to stop its support for the separatists immediately, to stop destabilising Ukraine and to _
> 
> Ukrainian military claims Russian general is directing militants in eastern Ukraine (Video) : UNIAN news



Russian backed rebels are not ISIS. No matter what NATO gives to Ukraine, Russians will move towards till the Perekop (Orkapi).


----------



## Hindustani78

NSDC: Ukrainian soldiers control Donetsk airport fire station, meteorological tower and runway - read on - uatoday.tv

The Ukrainian defenders at Donetsk airport control the wrecked facility's fire station, meteorological tower and runway, while the other areas of the airport are under the control of Russian-backed militants

Deputy Head of Information and Analytical Center of the National Security and Defense Council Volodymyr Polioviy said at a press conference in Kyiv on Monday, according to an *UNIAN* correspondent.

"_Donetsk airport partially controlled by our soldiers_," Polioviy said.

"_The front line passes directly through Donetsk airport, while the old and new terminals are completely destroyed_," he said.

"_Our soldiers are maintaining their defenses near the fire station, the meteorological tower and runway. The rest of the Donetsk airport is under the control of the Russian-backed insurgents"_



Alienoz_TR said:


> Russian backed rebels are not ISIS. No matter what NATO gives to Ukraine, Russians will move towards till the Perekop (Orkapi).



In Eastern Ukraine, regular Soldiers of Russian federation are fighting but Ukranian military will not give up and fight , They have already made strong defenses and mobilization wave have even started. Already Ukrainians are taking up arms training.

Ukranian air defenses are on full alert and this is the reason Russian Air force is not carrying out attacks as it was done in Georgia.

Russia expands military aircraft presence near Ukraine border - read on - uatoday.tv

Deputy Chief of Ukraine's NSDC information analytical center Volodymyr Polyoviy reported 26 January: _"According to Ukrainian intelligence reports, Russian military jets have become more active near the border with Ukraine. For example, numerous transport aircrafts (heavy-lift military cargo plane Ilyushin Il-76) bearing an unknown cargo were seen landing at the military air field in the city of Rostov-on-Don (near the Ukrainian _


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> Ukranian military is not getting weapons but in case of Donetsk and Lughansk Separtists , they are getting heavy weapons and regular soldiers of Russian federation are fighting in Ukraine.




Russia has not given a single bullet to NAF. Or else we'd be seeing NAF using Kornets.


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> Russia has not given a single bullet to NAF. Or else we'd be seeing NAF using Kornets.



Russian Federation have accepted that Russian nationals are fighting in Eastern Ukraine. 

It is no secret that Russian citizens have occupied senior posts among the rebels, the most famous of them being Igor "Strelkov" Girkin, who reportedly held the rank of reserve colonel in Russia's Federal Security Service as late as last year.

There is strong evidence that rank-and-file Russian fighters have entered east Ukraine to join the rebels, but whether they are volunteers making common cause with ethnic Russians in Luhansk and Donetsk, or mercenaries, is a grey area.

Rebel leader Alexander Zakharchenko has stated publicly that between 3.000 and 4,000 Russian "volunteers" have fought for the rebels since the start of the uprising in April.

"There are also many in the current Russian military that prefer to spend their leave among us, brothers who are fighting for their freedom, rather than on a beach," he said on 28 August.


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> Russian Federation have accepted that Russian nationals are fighting in Eastern Ukraine.
> 
> It is no secret that Russian citizens have occupied senior posts among the rebels, the most famous of them being Igor "Strelkov" Girkin, who reportedly held the rank of reserve colonel in Russia's Federal Security Service as late as last year.
> 
> There is strong evidence that rank-and-file Russian fighters have entered east Ukraine to join the rebels, but whether they are volunteers making common cause with ethnic Russians in Luhansk and Donetsk, or mercenaries, is a grey area.
> 
> Rebel leader Alexander Zakharchenko has stated publicly that between 3.000 and 4,000 Russian "volunteers" have fought for the rebels since the start of the uprising in April.
> 
> "There are also many in the current Russian military that prefer to spend their leave among us, brothers who are fighting for their freedom, rather than on a beach," he said on 28 August.




Okay but Russia does not give weapons to NAF unless the US gives weapons to UAF.


----------



## vostok

Film about war crimes of Kiev's Junta (eng subs)
https:// www. you tube. com/ watch?v=sTbRfkSOYi0#t=152
We can not post videos with dead bodies, so remove the spaces on the link to watch


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> Okay but Russia does not give weapons to NAF unless the US gives weapons to UAF.



USA even now hasnt transfer any advance weapons to Ukraine. Just counter mortar radar system and from Canada winter uniforms and boots and from Lithuania some quantity of ammunitions.

Ukraine do have weapons industrail structure and i wont be amused if some Western companies will be investing in Ukraine weapons and rocket industry.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Hindustani78 said:


> USA even now hasnt transfer any advance weapons to Ukraine. Just counter mortar radar system and from Canada winter uniforms and boots and from Lithuania some quantity of ammunitions.
> 
> Ukraine do have weapons industrail structure and i wont be amused if some Western companies will be investing in Ukraine weapons and rocket industry.



USA has no intention to defend Eastern European countries. Like Chechnya and Georgia, Ukraine too will be used and discarded. 

USA collects mercenaries from everywhere and sends them to keep conflict ongoing. During Chechnyan war, USA even tried to recruit Turkish military personnel. No military personnel but Turkish citizens with Caucasian ethnicity had gone.


----------



## Hindustani78

Alienoz_TR said:


> USA has no intention to defend Eastern European countries. Like Chechnya and Georgia, Ukraine too will be used and discarded.
> 
> USA collects mercenaries from everywhere and sends them to keep conflict ongoing. During Chechnyan war, USA even tried to recruit Turkish military personnel. No military personnel but Turkish citizens with Caucasian ethnicity had gone.




Here its about the whole NATO alliance. United states military seems to be concentrating in Arctic, Asia pacific after EU NATO membercountries increased thier military budgets but i do think that United State military policy makers are watching things closely in Eastern Europe. Russian Federation air defenses are going to be based in Belarus and already Russian Federation tanks are operating in Eastern Ukraine. United states will bring in some tanks in Eastern Europe and already British tanks are there in Poland.

Case of Chechnya was different and i think it was mainly oil and gas issues.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Hindustani78 said:


> Here its about the whole NATO alliance. United states military seems to be concentrating in Arctic, Asia pacific after EU NATO membercountries increased thier military budgets but i do think that United State military policy makers are watching things closely in Eastern Europe. Russian Federation air defenses are going to be based in Belarus and already Russian Federation tanks are operating in Eastern Ukraine. United states will bring in some tanks in Eastern Europe and already British tanks are there in Poland.
> 
> Case of Chechnya was different and i think it was mainly oil and gas issues.



No, Ukraine is not a part of NATO. And Countries like Turkey and Germany cannot risk their relations with Russia over US-led coup.

Ukrainians were naive to believe to make a change through Maidan revolt. They lost Crimea; and eastern part of the country is melting away day by day. Where is USA, NATO or EU? They stole Ukranian gold. They left Ukrainians at the mercy of Putin.

EU is collapsing btw. I think our government would not play their bet on a dying horse.


----------



## Hindustani78

Alienoz_TR said:


> No, Ukraine is not a part of NATO. And Countries like Turkey and Germany cannot risk their relations with Russia over US-led coup.
> 
> Ukrainians were naive to believe to make a change through Maidan revolt. They lost Crimea; and eastern part of the country is melting away day by day. Where is USA, NATO or EU? They stole Ukranian gold. They left Ukrainians at the mercy of Putin.
> 
> EU is collapsing btw. I think our government would not play their bet on a dying horse.



Ukraine neighboring countries are NATO members states and events in Ukraine have increased alert level in all the NATO countries.

Russian Federation is offering oil and gas deals to Turkey but Turkey will be stick to the NATO alliance and the recent election results in Greece will make Russian Federation to think more and Russian federation is not in any position to help out Greece financially.

Ukrainians were thinking more about the corruption during the Maidan crisis and it was due to Kharkiv accords that Ukraine has lost Crimea as Russian forces were allowed to be stationed there. Pro Russian Ukranian President is now staying in Russian federation and this shows about the policy adopted by the Russian planners.

USA, NATO and even EU were not involving because Ukraine was part of CIS and only after that Neighboring NATO countries started to help Ukraine.


----------



## Superboy

NAF liberated Novogrigorovka.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vassnti

Separatist leader Alexander Zakharchenko initially announced that his forces had begun an offensive on the government-controlled city of Mariupol. But after the extent of civilian casualties became known, he backtracked and blamed Ukrainian forces for Saturday's carnage.
The rocket attack came a day after the rebels rejected a peace deal and announced they were going on a multi-pronged offensive against the Kiev government in Kiev in a bid to seize more territory. The rebel stance has upended European attempts to mediate an end to the fighting in eastern Ukraine that has cost at least 5,100 lives since April, according to United Nations estimates.
"The intercepted radio and telephone conversations, which were given to me by Ukraine's security services, irrefutably prove that the attack was conducted by the terrorists, who, unfortunately, are supported by Russia," President Petro Poroshenko said during an emergency meeting of his Security Council.

Ukraine: Phone Calls Prove Rebels Attacked City, Killed 30 - ABC News


----------



## Superboy

Vassnti said:


> Separatist leader Alexander Zakharchenko initially announced that his forces had begun an offensive on the government-controlled city of Mariupol. But after the extent of civilian casualties became known, he backtracked and blamed Ukrainian forces for Saturday's carnage.
> The rocket attack came a day after the rebels rejected a peace deal and announced they were going on a multi-pronged offensive against the Kiev government in Kiev in a bid to seize more territory. The rebel stance has upended European attempts to mediate an end to the fighting in eastern Ukraine that has cost at least 5,100 lives since April, according to United Nations estimates.
> "The intercepted radio and telephone conversations, which were given to me by Ukraine's security services, irrefutably prove that the attack was conducted by the terrorists, who, unfortunately, are supported by Russia," President Petro Poroshenko said during an emergency meeting of his Security Council.
> 
> Ukraine: Phone Calls Prove Rebels Attacked City, Killed 30 - ABC News




This is war. Civilians die. Get over it.


----------



## nekrasa

Reconnaissance by fire:


----------



## vostok

Superboy said:


> This is war. Civilians die. Get over it.


The world is full of amazing "coincidences"! In the summer, a week before the shooting down of Boeing, the militia was preparing for a full-scale offensive operations - have been accumulated forces, composed tactical plans, procured ammunition. However, the "mysterious" drop of Boeing canceled the offensive.
Now, after the "mysterious" fire and the deaths of civilians in Mariupol, liberation of the city again delayed.
Truly, the world is wonderful and full of "unexplained" events.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nekrasa

New Prime Minister of Grecce Alexis Tsipras said: "We don't accept the new neo-nazi goverment in Ukraine"
Strong words.

Ukraininan blok-post after fight. Ozeryanivka, south-west from Gorlovka:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

*Tuesday, January 27*. DONBAS — The officers of the group of civil military cooperation of the ATO HQ take care about Donbas and Lugansk kids.

The group visited the center for social psychological rehabilitation caring about several tens of kids from different Donbas regions. Servicemen presented toys, candies, and a boiler to the center.

Currently, the officers of the group of civil military cooperation of the ATO HQ are implementing the Child’s Hopeproject developed to support orphans and children without parental care.






**************************************************

Lviv pays tribute to deceased hero - Міністерство оборони України
*Tuesday, January 27,* LVIV — The ceremony of paying tribute to deceased hero took place in Hetman Petro Sahaydachnyi Land Forces Academy.

Viktor Sigayev was killed in the ATO region while accomplishing combat task. His group fell in ambuscade. During heroic fighting he was killed.













***********************************************
For Courage order (posthumously) for ATO hero - Міністерство оборони України
*Tuesday, January 27*. RIVNE — Parents of deceased hero Senior Sergeant Igor Voloshyn received _For Courage_ order, 3rd Degree (posthumously).

The participants of this ceremony observed a minute of silence in tribute to the memory of deceased soldiers.

Igor Voloshyn served in the 39th Battalion of Territorial Defense _Dnipro-2_. He was killed on July 21, 2014, near Kamyanka, Donetsk Oblast at the check point.













Young men and teenagers as young as 16 are being recruited to fight against Russia in the eastern Donbas. This group is part of the ultranationalist Right Sector's Ukrainian Volunteer Corps




Relatives of Ukrainian man Oleksander Demchenko, who was killed during shelling, look on during his funeral at a cemetary in Mariupol on Jan. 26, 2015





Ukrainian servicemen ride an APC at the frontline in the village of Orlovka village, near the eastern Ukrainian city of Donetsk, on Jan. 23, 2015.





*Published on 27 Jan 2015*
Following the launch of a fourth wave of mobilisation in Ukraine, potential Ukrainian soldiers have been getting check-ups done at doctor's.

Mobilization in Ukraine: Drafted Ukrainians receive medical exams and training before joining army - YouTube

************************************

Nine Ukrainian soldiers killed and 29 wounded in Donbas conflict zone in 24 hour period| Ukrinform

KYIV, January 27 /Ukrinform/. Nine Ukrainian soldiers were killed in the Donbas conflict zone in a 24 hour period.

Spokesman for General Staff of Ukrainian Armed Forces Vladyslav Seleznyov told this at a briefing at Ukrainian media crisis center on Tuesday, Ukrinform reported.

"Due to heavy fighting, long lasting shelling of our position, Ukraine has lost nine soldiers in a 24 hour period. Other 29 soldiers were wounded with varying degrees of severity," he said.

According to him, all wounded servicemen were taken to medical facilities.

As of today, 348 military personnel are treated in hospitals and medical facilities, including 11 soldiers who are severely wounded, the official said.

******************************************************************

Militants shell hospital with Grad rockets in Svitlodarsk| Ukrinform

KYIV, January 27 /Ukrinform/. The militants have launched new attack. The hospital in town Svitlodarsk, Donetsk region, has been shelled with Grad rockets, the ATO press center reports.

"At about 15.00, illegal armed groups committed another act of terror shelling the hospital with the Grad of multiple rocket launchers in town Svitlodarsk (Donetsk region)," reads the statement.

Some people among the hospital's staff and patients have been injured. The corresponding data is now being specified. 


********************************************************

Odesa police detain group of recent bombings suspects| Ukrinform

"On Tuesday, police discovered explosives in the trunk of a car parked near the entrance to the Malinovsky market during a police special operation in the market around 14.00 and detained a group of persons who may have been involved in carrying out a series of explosions in the city," Shablyienko said.

Now the crime scene investigation team of Malinovsky police district department probes the scene and files a report on removal of explosives possessed by suspects. Afterwards, criminal charges will be brought on the basis of a qualifying legal decision, the official said.

27.01.2015 | 12:29
0 0 108 4 0
Another convoy of trucks that Moscow says is carrying aid for the people of southeastern Ukraine set off from Noginsk towards Rostov region in Russia on January 27, the Russian Emergency Situations Ministry told journalists on Tuesday, according to Russian news agency RIA Novosti.

The column of trucks will stop in Voronezh in Russia, and after that will proceed to Rostov region to meet other groups of trucks from other regions of Russia.

"The twelfth column of humanitarian aid will be fully formed in Rostov region, and it will deliver food, medicines and other essentials to the Donbas," the report reads.

The government’s Anti-Terrorist Operation headquarters said earlier that Russia was “preparing an act of provocation” with its twelfth humanitarian convoy in order to create a pretext for an invasion of Ukraine.
Twelfth Russian ‘aid convoy’ heading for Donbas : UNIAN news


----------



## Hindustani78

The UN refugee agency (UNHCR) has provided aid to people affected by rocket fire in the town of Mariupol. The agency has also distributed blankets to people lacking heating in their homes, like this lady. Photo: UNHCR







Superboy said:


> This is war. Civilians die. Get over it.



International law on civilians status should be maintained. 

Geneva convention is there.


----------



## vostok

This Nazi talked too much...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

Number of internally displaced Ukrainians nears million

Associated Press: Ukraine moves to shut Russia-backed rebels out of talks


----------



## Hindustani78

EU countries and UN send humanitarian aid worth EUR 1 million - watch on - uatoday.tv

Some 700,000 Ukrainians have been displaced inside Ukraine due to the conflict

Humanitarian aid worth EUR 1 million is now on its way to the Ukrainian city of Dnipropetrovsk. EU member states and the United Nations have sent three airplanes with blankets, warm clothes, heaters, and basic necessities *for Ukrainian refugees who fled eastern regions*.

The EU delegation visited a centre which provides help for refugees in Dnipropetrovsk. There they discussed the needs of those who left their homes in eastern Ukraine.

An estimated 700,000 *refugees are in different regions of Ukraine* - 84,000 of them have been registered in Dnipropetrovsk.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Sad to hear that youngsters as 16 years old join the armed forces to defend the territorial integrity.

What do Ukrainian politicians think By Sacrificing the future of the nation?


----------



## Superboy

Alienoz_TR said:


> Sad to hear that youngsters as 16 years old join the armed forces to defend the territorial integrity.
> 
> What do Ukrainian politicians think By Sacrificing the future of the nation?




Doubt they care. Even if millions die.


----------



## Superboy

NAF sending gifts to UAF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gau8av



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

vostok said:


> The world is full of amazing "coincidences"! In the summer, a week before the shooting down of Boeing, the militia was preparing for a full-scale offensive operations - have been accumulated forces, composed tactical plans, procured ammunition. However, the "mysterious" drop of Boeing canceled the offensive.
> Now, after the "mysterious" fire and the deaths of civilians in Mariupol, liberation of the city again delayed.
> Truly, the world is wonderful and full of "unexplained" events.



I think by stopping the offensive in Mariupol, the militia is encouraging more Ukie massacres like that one.


----------



## nekrasa

I guess Babaj (Aleksander Możajew), well known Cossack near Debalcevo.



Alienoz_TR said:


> Sad to hear that youngsters as 16 years old join the armed forces to defend the territorial integrity.
> 
> What do Ukrainian politicians think By Sacrificing the future of the nation?



Some of them ready to go...





Somthing else about new ukr mobilization: from Tarnopil district (West Ukrainie) about 50% didn't show up after the call for mobilization and about 40% gone abroad - ukr sources...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nekrasa

The new Graham Phillips' blog:
The Truth Speaker

Lugansk yesteray:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Troops of North Operations Command repel rebels’ assault near Crymske - Міністерство оборони України
*Wednesday, January 28*. DONBAS — According to the press center of the _North_ Operations Command, in the last 24 hours, the Ukrainian servicemen destroyed in the ATO region: 1 tank, 1 SAU and 1 SAO 2S9 (terrorists’ materiel).

The rebels made the attempt to assault a position of troops of the _North_ Operations Command near Crymske. The servicemen repelled the attack.

After the fight the rebels demanded ceasefire to evacuate bodies and wounded personnel.

In the last 24 hours, there have been completed 41 attacks against ATO positions in the appropriate sector. The tensest situation is near Stanytsa Luganska, Schastya, Nyjne, Crymske, Triohizbenka, Makarov, Vilkhova. The illegal armed formations have used _Grad_ for three times, and completed shelling and mortar attacks for 33 times, as well as small arms attacks.

* ******************************************************
*Cadets of Hetman Petro Sahaydachnyi Land Forces Academy take combat training *
*Wednesday, January 28.* LVIV — Cadets of Hetman Petro Sahaydachnyi Land Forces Academy completed field firing: armament of T-64BV tank and 2S3 _‘Akatsya_’ systems.

They hit the targets imitating the enemy’s materiel. Having completed each task they imitated concealed march-back by using _Toucha_ smoke grenade launcher.

Much attention was paid to operational cooperation of crews. The cadets played the role of commanding officers.


















600 Ukrainians captured by terrorists, talks are tense - ATO spokesman| Ukrinform
KYIV, January 28 /Ukrinform/. About six hundred people remain in captivity of terrorists, and the talks on their release are tense, ATO spokesman Andriy Lysenko said at the briefing, an Ukrinform correspondent reports.

"The authorities have not abandoned attempts to release our soldiers and civilians, captured by the gunmen. The appropriate measures are taken every day," Lysenko said.

He noted that the talks on release of prisoners are tense. "We want to free all of them, but not everything depends on us," the spokesman said.


----------



## Superboy

NAF hottie soldier

Эксклюзив. Ополченка Кира показывает умение отстреливать укропов - YouTube

NAF artillery delivering gifts to UAF

IMG 0628 - YouTube











NAF tank

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Russian-backed militants kill one nurse after firing on Svitlodarsk hospital - watch on - uatoday.tv

Hospital was treating Ukrainian soldiers wounded on the front lines

Russian-backed militants opened fire on a hospital in the Donetsk region on Tuesday, killing one nurse and forcing staff to evacuate all patients to a nearby city.

Security officials in Svitlodarsk, where the attack occurred, say a few shells hit the surgical wing of the hospital, severely damaging parts of the building.

Many Ukrainian soldiers that have been *wounded on the frontlines *were being treated at the facility when the militants began firing on it. Svitlodarsk is located 20 kilometers away from Debaltseve, a city that, over the past four days, has *taken heavy fire from Russian-backed militants*.








Superboy said:


> NAF hottie soldier
> 
> [/MEDIA]



Azov battalion fighter killed, 6 injured in Donetsk region - official
28.01.2015

One Azov battalion fighter was killed and six were injured near the village of Hranitne (Donetsk region) on Wednesday morning, said Anton Heraschenko, an advisor to the Ukrainian Interior Minister.

"An Azov battalion fighter was killed this morning as a result of an artillery and mortar exchange near the village of Hranitne not far from Mariupol. Six fighters have been injured," he wrote on his Facebook page.

The artillerymen from the Azov battalion inflicted "serious damage" to the enemy who had been shelling the village of Hranitne, Heraschenko said..

"Overall, the situation near Mariupol remains stable. The enemy won't break through," the minister's advisor said.

********************************************************************

January 28, 2015 20:23

DPR Defense Ministry: joint control center moved from Debaltseve to Soledar - Interfax

*DPR Defense Ministry: joint control center moved from Debaltseve to Soledar*
DONETSK. Jan 28 (Interfax) - The Defense Ministry of the self-proclaimed Donetsk People's Republic (DPR) reports the redeployment of a joint control and coordination center from Debaltseve to a neighboring community.

"The whereabouts of the center have changed, it was moved to Soledar. We decided to move everyone there but work continues. Ceasefire efforts are not stopping," chief of the ministry's political department Eduard Basurin has said to journalists.

He said that Soledar is regarded as a venue for further work.


----------



## Superboy

At least 3 Ukrainian servicemen died yesterday.


----------



## vostok

26-27.01

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> At least 3 Ukrainian servicemen died yesterday.



Yes, 3 dead 15 injured .

Ukrainian army loses three men killed, 15 wounded over past day


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> Yes, 3 dead 15 injured .
> 
> Ukrainian army loses three men killed, 15 wounded over past day




The actual number is a lot more than reported, plus don't forget NSDC only reports servicemen, it does not report Right Sector and OUN.


----------



## nekrasa

New production from Poland, from guy CrusadeNR who has done a great complilation about polish history. Now he's decided to make an another production, this time, about *Ruthenian Uprising*:





Greetings from Poland

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vostok

nekrasa said:


> New production from Poland, from guy CrusadeNR who has done a great complilation about polish history. Now he's decided to make an another production, this time, about *Ruthenian Uprising*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings from Poland


Excellent video, thank you. Banderovite Nazis - the common enemies of New Russia and Poland.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tsilihin

All is explained in almost 4 minutes.
Well done.


----------



## Carlosa

LAWLESSNESS IN MARIUPOL: SEXUAL SLAVES WERE SHOT BY BATTALION "AZOV" FOR DISOBEDIENCE

In Mariupol militants battalion "Azov" organized the rape of female prisoners of the penal colony. Information about this previously published repeatedly in the press, but now it has added new evidence of sexual slavery and execution for disobedience.

Several of the women prisoners had already been shot for refractoriness and resistance, the colony has oficially blamed their deaths on "try to escape". This is reported in the social network Vkontakte with reference to information from local journalists.

"In Mariupol battalion "Azov" took into sexual slavery women prisoners. More than once It has been reported about the ongoing rape of local women by soldiers of naziguard. But punitive battalion "Azov" had decided to use them in an organized manner. The command "Azov" agreed with the authorities of the 107th women's penal colony of Mariupol on the nightly "lease number" of prisoners. Every night the battalion members take from the colony a couple of dozen young women and girls and bring to the base where all the regiment bullied all night. In the morning, barely alive women return to prison. Several women had already tortured to death or killed for resisting. Prison officials blamed the deaths on "escape attempt". This information is confirmed by several sources, including nazvanijami, bragging about it to their friends, and employees of the colony, who sympathize with the unfortunate prisoners, but can't help", - stated in the message.


----------



## vostok

Gorlovka


----------



## nekrasa

A lot going on right now, there's info that brigade Prizrak is 4km from Debalcevo:





So they are trying to get there. But Givi said they are there and fight already.






Meanwhile, Krym:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamahir

Superboy said:


>



1. i like the lady in this vid... a round-faced beauty... jolly, shy, she's lovely... what is her name??

2. what language is being spoken by the older bearded soldier at 2:16?? who is he??

3. who is the second bearded soldier?? he seems important.

4. can someone write in simple words what they all are saying??


----------



## nekrasa

jamahir said:


> 1. i like the lady in this vid... a round-faced beauty... jolly, shy, she's lovely... what is her name??
> 
> 2. what language is being spoken by the older bearded soldier at 2:16?? who is he??
> 
> 3. who is the second bearded soldier?? he seems important.
> 
> 4. can someone write in simple words what they all are saying??



1. Natasza

2. I guess russian, but strange accent, he's a Cossack - @vostok can say something more precisaly.

3. Second, this young one or this with short gray beard?

4. They are saying that they close the Debelcevo's couldron, covering by fire...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

nekrasa said:


> 3. Second, this young one or this with short gray beard?



he starts at 4:35, center... younger.


----------



## Hasbara Buster

*"MUST WATCH: Nov 2013 (pre-Maidan!): Ukraine Deputy has proof of USA staging civil war in Ukraine".





*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vostok

jamahir said:


> 1. i like the lady in this vid... a round-faced beauty... jolly, shy, she's lovely... what is her name??
> 
> 2. what language is being spoken by the older bearded soldier at 2:16?? who is he??
> 
> 3. who is the second bearded soldier?? he seems important.
> 
> 4. can someone write in simple words what they all are saying??


The usual Russian, southern accent as in Donetsk or Rostov.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nekrasa

jamahir said:


> he starts at 4:35, center... younger.



Artillery commander. There's an operation in with are involved three forces: Cossacks, brigde Prizrak, militia LNR. He's probably one of them. I don't know exactly who is he.

Here's a map, of this particular area:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

At least 5 Ukrainian servicemen KIA yesterday.

Five Ukrainian soldiers killed, 29 injured in east in past 24 hours


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Superboy said:


> At least 5 Ukrainian servicemen KIA yesterday.
> 
> Five Ukrainian soldiers killed, 29 injured in east in past 24 hours



What is Russian body count? Last time I checked it wasnt less than UA forces.


----------



## Superboy

Alienoz_TR said:


> What is Russian body count? Last time I checked it wasnt less than UA forces.




Russian army KIA 0. NAF casualty unknown. UAF casualty about 1,500 KIA so far.


----------



## vostok



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Superboy

Ukraine finally admits no Russian soldiers in Donbas. Which is true because you would see Su-35S over your head well before you see any Russian ground forces. 

Муженко: Є факти участі громадян РФ та російських армійців у незаконних збройних формуваннях на Донбасі — 5 канал

Poroshenko accused of clandestine talks with Russia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Schutz

Why are the west condemned for aiding Ukraine and sometimes even starting the war by the east when they were doing the same thing plus have troops and foreign fighters on their side engaged in combat. The Russia illusion I might call it, fools everyone who has a low IQ or is on the fringes of western society, or is just bitter with their life and think everything in life is not what it seems.

The facts are east and west aided their counterparts, except Russia invaded and gas already started to repopulate with it's own citizens and is trying to establish a land bridge around Crimea, yet this is all the wests fault? Truly deluded people, I'm neither west or east but the Russian propaganda machine is so transparent yet works, albeit mostly in developing countries or among people who most likely have little social contact outside of the internet.


----------



## jamahir

Schutz said:


> or among people who most likely have little social contact outside of the internet.



yes, that is me.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ukrainian people support their army - Міністерство оборони України

*January 29*. UKRAINE — The representatives of the _Country Defense Fund_ passed to the ATO region spare parts for _Volkswagen_ minibus which had been seriously damaged during fighting near a checkpoint.
Patriots of Kryvyi Rig presented the truck for Ukrainian servicemen. They loaded it with warm clothes, essentials, child’s drawings and letters.

Servicemen thanked people for their support and aid.









********************************************************


Five Ukrainian soldiers killed, 29 wounded in Donbas conflict zone in last day| Ukrinform

*Five Ukrainian soldiers killed, 29 wounded in Donbas conflict zone in last day*
KYIV, January 29 /Ukrinform/. Five Ukrainian soldiers have been killed and another 29 wounded in the Donbas conflict zone over the last 24 hours, National Security and Defense Council spokesman Andriy Lysenko said at a briefing in Kyiv.

"Over the last day, we have lost five Ukrainian soldiers, and another 29 were injured as a result of military clashes," he said.

*************************************************************************

France provides humanitarian aid to Ukraine| Ukrinform

KYIV, January 29 /Ukrinform/.France has contributed to the EU's humanitarian operation in Ukraine by providing blankets, sleeping bags, generators and other equipment.

This was reported to an Ukrinform correspondent by the press service of the French Foreign Ministry.

"France has joined the European humanitarian operation, which began earlier in Ukraine, in order to improve the situation of the civilian population," the press service reported.

Ministry of Foreign Affairs and International Development, and the Crisis Centre of France provided equipment with a total weight of 6 tonnes. The humanitarian aid comprises more than 200 sleeping bags, 1,000 blankets, 15 thermal heating systems, two food containers with a capacity of 5,000 liters, 15 generators and 15 projectors. The French representative, who will coordinate the distribution of humanitarian aid, accompanied it on the way to Ukraine.

French Foreign Ministry recalled that this assistance is an addition to the measures taken by the Ukrainian government.

The diplomats noted that the EU and its partners in the United Nations will continue to provide such assistance in accordance with humanitarian principles.

"Humanitarian aid is intended for all population groups in need, especially for internally displaced persons within Ukraine," the press service reported.



Superboy said:


> Ukraine finally admits no Russian soldiers in Donbas. Which is true because you would see Su-35S over your head well before you see any Russian ground forces.
> 
> Муженко: Є факти участі громадян РФ та російських армійців у незаконних збройних формуваннях на Донбасі — 5 канал
> 
> Poroshenko accused of clandestine talks with Russia



Ukraine has evidence of Russian military presence in Donbas| Ukrinform

KYIV, January 29 /Ukrinform/.Ukraine has documentary evidence of the participation of Russian military and citizens in the Donbas conflict.

Chief of the General Staff Viktor Muzhenko said this at a briefing on Thursday, an Ukrinform correspondent reported.

"Currently, we have documentary evidence of the Russian military participation in the conflict on the separatist's side. They are documented," he said.

Muzhenko also said that Ukraine is not engaged in combat operations against the regular Russian army.

"We have some evidence about individual members of the Russian Armed Forces and citizens of the Russian Federation being a part of the illegal armed groups in combat activities. Currently, we are not engaged in combat operations against the units of the regular Russian army."



Hindustani78 said:


> *
> *
> 
> 
> Odesa police detain group of recent bombings suspects| Ukrinform
> 
> "On Tuesday, police discovered explosives in the trunk of a car parked near the entrance to the Malinovsky market during a police special operation in the market around 14.00 and detained a group of persons who may have been involved in carrying out a series of explosions in the city," Shablyienko said.
> 
> Now the crime scene investigation team of Malinovsky police district department probes the scene and files a report on removal of explosives possessed by suspects. Afterwards, criminal charges will be brought on the basis of a qualifying legal decision, the official said.



Odesa police detain fourth foreigner suspect involved in criminal group activities| Ukrinform

KYIV, January 29 /Ukrinform/. As a result of special search operations conducted by Odesa police to detain three armed foreigners in the Malyinovsky market in Odesa, the fourth member of the criminal group was detained.

Head of the public relations at Odesa regional police Volodymyr Shabliyenko told Ukrinform on Thursday.

He said that "a Russian citizen was detained and he also possessed grenades. He is suspected to participate in the crimes committed by three self-proclaimed Transnistrian residents who were arrested on January 27."

"Investigators are probing two criminal cases for murder and attempt to commit a crime, according to art. 115 and art. 15 of the Criminal Code of Ukraine. They also try to clarify the perpetrator's intent on using two kilograms of explosives and remotely controlled devices to set off explosives which they found in suspects' possession," the official said.

*******************************************
Ukrainian Azov battalion volunteers train at an abandoned quarry outside Mariupol, Donetsk oblast on Jan. 27.





Members of the Azov battalion assemble for training outside Mariupol.




Ukrainian Azov battalion volunteers shoot at targets during a training exercise outside Mariupol, Donetsk oblast on Jan. 27.




A soldier of the Azov battalion shoots at a target across the lake during training outside Mariupol.




A soldier of Azov battalion shoots at a target during training outside Mariupol, Donetsk oblast on Jan. 27.




A female volunteer from the Azov battalion sits in an APC while soldiers conduct training exercises outside Mariupol, Donetsk oblast on Jan. 27.









Russian woman charged with treason for reporting to Ukrainian embassy on troop movements : UNIAN news

Svetlana Davydova, a resident of Smolensk region, was arrested in September and a criminal case on charges of treason in favor of Ukraine opened against her. In April 2014, Davydova reported to the Ukrainian embassy that the military base located near her house was virtually empty, and that the soldiers could have been sent to Donetsk. Currently she in the Lefortovo pretrial detention center.

Davydova was detained and her house searched. After several hours of investigations the security officers took away all notebooks, PCs and laptops.





Poroshenko: 45,000 mobilized already sent for training : UNIAN news

*Nearly 45,000 mobilized Ukrainians have already undergone medical examinations and been sent to training centers and military educational institutions of the armed forces, Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko said during a wreath-laying ceremony at the Kruty Heroes Memorial on Thursday. *

"The mobilization is running according to a plan and without violations. More than 73,000 sets of draft papers have already been sent since January 20," he said.

"In addition, more than 2,500 Ukrainian patriots have voluntarily registered for service in one week without being drafted," Poroshenko said.


----------



## Hindustani78

General Staff: Ukrainian soldiers move 1.5 km back from Donetsk airport : UNIAN news
29.01.2015






*The Ukrainian armed forces have moved back 1.5 kilometers from Donetsk airport Chief of the General Staff and Commander-in-Chief of the Armed Forces of Ukraine Viktor Muzhenko said on Thursday, according to Ukrainian television’s 112 Ukraine channel. *
"Ukrainian soldiers managed to stabilize the situation near the villages of Olenivka and Pisky, Avdiivka and Donetsk airport, and to take a number of vantage points that give the opportunity to control the territory of the Donetsk airport," he said.

"The administrative zone of the Donetsk airport is of no value, as it was completely destroyed as a result of intense military actions. In this case, we were forced to move the Ukrainian soldiers to more advantageous positions, 1.5 kilometers from the runway," Muzhenko said.

Militant tanks enter Uglegorsk, battle raging : UNIAN news
*Russian-backed militants have overrun a Ukrainian checkpoint and broken through to the town of Uglegorsk from the direction of Horlivka, volunteer Aleksei Mochanov reported on his page on Facebook on Thursday. *

*



*

*Militant tanks and infantry are now in the city center, Mochanov said. 

"Both sides have suffered casualties, fighting is under way, our soldiers in Uglegorsk are brave, but they need support," he wrote.

He also said that a report on the attack had been sent to the General Staff, the Defense Ministry and the Internal Affairs Ministry.

"They assure me that a backup unit is coming already, all commands have been given, and now the Svitiaz battalion is fighting there," Mochanov wrote.*


----------



## nangyale

Schutz said:


> Why are the west condemned for aiding Ukraine and sometimes even starting the war by the east when they were doing the same thing plus have troops and foreign fighters on their side engaged in combat. The Russia illusion I might call it, fools everyone who has a low IQ or is on the fringes of western society, or is just bitter with their life and think everything in life is not what it seems.
> 
> The facts are east and west aided their counterparts, except Russia invaded and gas already started to repopulate with it's own citizens and is trying to establish a land bridge around Crimea, yet this is all the wests fault? Truly deluded people, I'm neither west or east but the Russian propaganda machine is so transparent yet works, albeit mostly in developing countries or among people who most likely have little social contact outside of the internet.



Right so to summarise, who ever agrees with your point of view ( ie western propaganda) is clever, sociable and happy. While whoever disagree is dumb, bitter and unsociable. 
The logic of pure propagandist, no facts needed, "you are either with me or I am gonna start calling you names."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Interfax - *January 29, 2015*
Donetsk People's Republic: 11 killed in Donetsk in 24 hrs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

LPR air force

Авиация ЛНР продолжает нести охрану воздушного пространства республики - YouTube


----------



## Hindustani78

Ukrainian servicemen construct a blindage at their position near Lysychansk, in Luhansk region January 29, 2015.

Credit: Reuters/Maksim Levin





Reuters / Wednesday, January 28, 2015
Ukrainian servicemen patrol Orekhovo village in Luhansk region, Ukraine, January 28, 2015. REUTERS/Maksim Levin





Reuters / Thursday, January 29, 2015
A girl kisses her father, a conscript, after a ceremony marking enrolment for new conscripts in the Ukrainian army in Kiev, January 29, 2015. REUTERS/Gleb Garanich

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nekrasa

Russia TV 1 says the couldron is closed but the heavy fight is still going on:





Here's reportage from one of the ukrainian position Uglegorsk sized by NAF:





The officers ran away leaving young ukrainian soldiers, which you may see on the reportage

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Superboy

NAF liberated Uglegorsk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

At least 1427 UAF soldiers KIA so far.


----------



## Superboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

Ополченцы перемололи в хлам весь Укрепрайон укропов под Углегорском - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

nekrasa said:


> The officers ran away leaving young ukrainian soldiers, which you may see on the reportage


I am ashamed to admit, but it is a very common behavior for junta forces...


----------



## Carlosa

*Published on Jan 29, 2015*
The journallists of Ren-TV got today the first documental provement that residential area of Donbass gets fired not by accident. Although Kiev may claim about some "overshoots" hit a hospital or a kindergarten, on the front line left by Ukrainian soldiers we have found artillery maps,








vostok said:


> I am ashamed to admit, but it is a very common behavior for junta forces...


----------



## vostok

Serbian children, greetings to Novorossia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nekrasa

A short story about Mosijczuk, one of the leaders of 'Azov', deputy of ukr parlament. He's suppose to be a represent of 'west' value of this clash beetwen 'good west' and 'evil east'. And he is - IMO. He looted with batalion 'Azov' an office on their path to liberate Donbas - I guess in Mariupol. This vid is from the summer:






Mosijczuk:




Whole Mosijczuk:




Mosijczuk with Kasparow:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nekrasa

NAF clean Uglegorsk:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Artillery of North Operations Command destroyed 6 armored vehicles - Міністерство оборони України

*Friday, January 30,* DONBAS — According to the press center of the North Operations Command, the terrorists make attempts of break-through in Schastya, Krymske.

Military equipment is moved from RF in Lugansk direction and the illegal armed forces increase their forces. The combat tactics of the rebels: multiple rocket launcher attacks, shelling attacks, armor groups supported by infantry.

Artillery units of the North Operations Command accomplished 12 tasks in order to destroy the rebels’ fire emplacement and inflict losses. In the last 24 hours they have destroyed 6 armored vehicles.

The rebels have completed 24 attacks against the sector positions. The rebels traditionally mount their weapons in communities.

*********************************************

Zaporizhjya pays tribute to ATO hero - Міністерство оборони України
*Friday, January 30.* ZAPORIZHJYA — On the Walk of Fame people paid tribute to Maj. Andriy Gladkov who deceased while defending heroically the independence and the territorial integrity of the Ukrainian state.

Maj. Andriy Gladkov was killed on August 29, 2014 near Illovaysk, while accomplishing combat task. On October 1, 2014 he was buried on the Walk of Fame as an unknown soldier. Due to DNA results the name of hero became known.

*************************************************************

Kirovograd citizens said final goodbye to deceased ATO hero - Міністерство оборони України

*Friday, January 30*. KIROVOGRAD — Kirovograd citizens said final goodbye to Maj. Volodymyr Stepanok who was killed in the ATO region.

Maj. Volodymyr Stepanok was experienced officer. He served in special forces. He was a volunteer. From August 2014 he accomplished combat tasks in the ATO region.

He was killed on January 26 near Debaltseve.

Glory to Hero!

Heroes live forever!















**************************************************************

Ukrainian servicemen destroy several tanks - Міністерство оборони України

*Friday, January 30,* DONBAS – Thanks to coordinated professional actions of the Ukrainian servicemen, near the Faschivka checkpoint (Lugansk Oblast) there were repelled two attacks of terrorist groups.

Soldiers destroyed several tanks and several terrorists have been taken prisoners and are giving witness.

People queue at a food distribution center run by a humanitarian organisation in the eastern Ukrainian city of Donetsk on Jan. 30. in clashes between government forces and pro-Russian rebels in east Ukraine, officials said on Jan. 30. Pro-Kyiv officials in the separatist region of Donetsk said dozens of people were also wounded in shelling across the industrial province. The Ukrainian military said 23 soldiers were injured in the fighting, which has claimed at least 5,100 lives over the last nine months. AFP PHOTO/DOMINIQUE FAGET





Civilian residents of Debaltseve evacuate the Donetsk Oblast city on Jan. 30 to escape the fierce fighting between Kremlin-backed fighters and Ukrainian soldiers.
© Anastasia Vlasova 




Local residents gather near Debaltseve city hall for evacuation to Svyatogorsk and Artemovsk on Jan. 30. 
© Anastasia Vlasova




A woman weeps as she waits for evacuation from Debaltseve, Donetsk Oblast on Jan. 30. 
© Anastasia Vlasova




Elderly women wait for evacuation inside Debaltseve city hall, Donetsk Oblast on Jan. 30. 
© Anastasia Vlasova




People receive a bread hand-out in Debeltseve, Donetsk Oblast on Jan. 30.
© Anastasia Vlasova




People stretch to receive free bread in Debeltseve, Donetsk Oblast on Jan. 30.
© Anastasia Vlasova


----------



## Hindustani78

A woman and her child stand near the city council of Debaltseve, Donetsk oblast as the evacuation continues on Jan. 30.
© Anastasia Vlasova




Local residents wait for evacuation inside the city hall of Debaltseve as rockets fall outside on Jan. 30.
© Anastasia Vlasova




Women hug and say good-bye as they evacuate from Debeltseve, Donetsk Oblast on Jan. 30.
© Anastasia Vlasova




Two evacuation buses to Svatohirsk and Artemovsk about to depart from Debaltseve as shells fall, Jan. 30.
© Anastasia Vlasova





More than six hundred civilians evacuated from Donetsk region yesterday| Ukrinform
KYIV, January 30 /Ukrinform/. On Thursday, January 29, 610 civilians were evacuated from some towns of Donetsk region due to the constant bombardment by terrorists, press office of the Donetsk Regional State Administration has reported.

"During the day, an organized evacuation of residents of the towns close to the flash points was conducted. Thus, during the past 24 hours, 152 people were taken from Debaltseve to Sviatohirsk. In addition, 220 people were evacuated from Avdiyivka, 200 - from Svitlodarsk and 38 - from Debaltseve due to the efforts of volunteers, community organizations, businesses with the participation of the Donetsk regional administration. In general, 610 people were evacuated," reads the report.

A hospital was shelled in Svitlodarsk / Photo from svetlodarsk.com








*******************************************************************

Five Ukrainian soldiers killed, 23 wounded in Donbas conflict zone| Ukrinform
KYIV, January 30 /Ukrinform/. Five Ukrainian soldiers have been killed and another 23 wounded over the last 24 hours due to the armed hostilities in the Donbas conflict zone.

Acting Armed Forces General Staff spokesman Vladyslav Selezniov has announced this at a press briefing on Friday, an Ukrinform correspondent reports.

"During the shelling and clashes Ukraine has lost five soldiers, another 23 suffered injuries of various degrees of severity," he said.

Now, all the wounded soldiers are delivered to hospitals, where medical staff is working with them.

Selezniov said that currently 390 soldiers, 11 of whom are seriously injured, are in hospitals and medical institutions.

Besides, according to him, militants shelled the positions of the ATO forces 87 times during the day.

***************************************************************

Debaltseve shelled with Grad five times| Ukrinform

KYIV, January 30 /Ukrinform/. Since yesterday evening terrorists have shelled Debaltseve with Grad multiple rocket launchers five times, the ATO press center wrote on its Facebook page.

"Debaltseve was shelled with Grad multiple rocket launchers five times," reads the statement.

In addition, the militants fired at Debaltseve with mortars four times. The settlement of Chornukhine was under two mortar attacks and the settlement of Popasna was shelled once.

***********************************************************************

Ukrainian reinforcements arrive in Vuhlehirsk where fighting continues, Lysenko says| Ukrinform

KYIV, January 30 /Ukrinform/. The fighting rages in the town of Vuhlehirsk, 60 kilometers northeast of Donetsk, Ukrainian reinforcement has been sent there.

Spokesman for the antiterrorist operation in the Donbas conflict zone Andriy Lysenko told at a briefing at Ukrainian media crisis center, an Ukrinform correspondent reported.

"The town of Vuhlehirsk is not controlled by gunmen, fighting continues in the town, counter artillery shelling is observed. Our soldiers are not retreating from their positions," Lysenko said.

He said that reinforcements, weapons are on their way to the position of Ukrainian troops “so that this town would not be lost from our view.”


Russia sends military vehicles to Luhansk region- Ukraine s Operative Command North| Ukrinform

KYIV, January 30 /Ukrinform/. Russia continues to transfer military vehicles to areas of Luhansk region controlled by terrorists.

The press center of Operational Command North announced the news, the press service of Ukraine's Defense Ministry reported.

"Military vehicles from Russia continue to arrive in areas of Luhansk region controlled by terrorists and buildup of illegal armed groups" the statement said.

It is reported that the terrorists to try to overrun Ukrainian forces near town of Shchastia, Krymske that are shelled by artillery (mainly Grad MLRS).

OK North military representatives also described the tactics of gunmen fighting. "At the start, they use multiple rocket launchers, then they fire artillery and afterwards they deploy tanks (a company of tanks) supported by infantry."

The map reflecting the situation in Donbas as of 12.00 on January 30 has been released by the information and analytical center of the Ukrainian National Security and Defense Council.





*******************************************************

*Five people were killed on Friday when a shell exploded next to a humanitarian aid collection point in Donetsk, Ukrainian online newspaper Ukrainska Pravda has reported, with reference to sources in militant organizations. *
*



*

Turchynov: Militants use Tornado, Smerch and Buratino rockets against Ukrainian army : UNIAN news
30.01.2015 

*Russian-backed militants are using powerful modern multiple rocket launchers against the Ukrainian armed forces in the Donbas conflict zone, Secretary of the National Security and Defense Council Oleksandr Turchynov said on Ukrainian television’s Channel 5 on Thursday. *

"Unfortunately, Russia is using against us modern weapons, in particular, multiple rocket launchers, including the most powerful ones. It's not just the Grad systems, it's the Uragan system, and the more powerful Smerch and Tornado systems, and such ‘barbaric’ rocket systems as the Buratino," he said.

"All of these weapons are being used against Ukrainian soldiers, while they have quite proven technologies to counter the attacks," Turchynov said.

"As soon as the shelling starts, our forces immediately fire on the attacking militant batteries. We have advanced technology and equipment for this purpose," he said.

Donetsk militia claim to have encircled Debaltseve - Interfax
DONETSK. Jan 30 (Interfax) - The self-proclaimed Donetsk people's republic (DPR) militia have taken control of Vuhlehirsk and encircled Debaltseve, DPR deputy defense minister Eduard Basurin said.

"The DPR army has fully taken the town of Vuhlehirsk under control and encircled Debaltseve. The road to Artemivsk was taken yesterday. The overall number of Ukrainian armed forces troops sealed in the trap is 8,000," Basurin said.

DPR head Oleksandr Zakharchenko has signed a decree on sparing the Ukrainian servicemen's lives, he said.

"Eleven Ukrainian troops crossed the DPR border today. Nothing threatens their lives," he added.

Kyiv has denied Debaltseve's encirclement, but some representatives of the Ukrainian armed forces have confirmed that the militia have taken control of Vuhlehirsk.



Police: Ukrainian army controls Debaltseve, fighting for Vuhlehirsk fierce
30.01.2015

Debaltseve, Donetsk region, is under control of the Ukrainian army, and the fighting for Vuhlehirsk continues, deputy head of the Ukrainian Interior Ministry's department in the Donetsk region Illia Kiva said.

"We are holding Debaltseve!!! There is fighting for Vuhlehirsk; half of the town is ours and fighting for the other half is fierce," he wrote on Facebook on Friday morning.

In his words, volunteer battalions of the police do not have enough ammunition and "the situation is serious but controllable."

In turn, Ukrainian parliament deputy (People's Front), Information Resistance Group leader Dmytro Tymchuk wrote on Facebook, citing operative reports, that the warring sides continued to exchange massive artillery fire on the perimeter of the Debaltseve sector over the past day.

The militia has reinforced their artillery with at least eight Grad rocket launchers and up to twelve cannons in that area, he said.

The enemy is also moving SAU 2S1 Gvozdika self-propelled howitzers towards Horlivka, Tymchuk wrote. Four howitzers accompanied by two Ural trucks have headed towards Horlivka from Makiyivka, according to Tymchuk.

The Ukrainian army reported in the morning that militia mortars twice shelled Chornukhyne and four times Debaltseve and Popasna since 6 p.m. on Thursday. There were six Grad rocket launcher attacks on Debaltseve too.

The report as of 6 a.m. was posted on the army operation press service's page on Facebook.

"Militants' artillery delivered strikes on Ukrainian positions near Taramchuk, Pisky, Mykolaivka and Novotroitske," it said.

"Militants' artillery and mortars struck on Pavlopil and twice on Chermalyk in the Mariupol sector. Artillery, mortars and anti-tank guided missiles struck on Krymske, Schastia and Vilkhove in the Luhansk sector. Grad rocket launchers attacked Schastia," the press service wrote.


----------



## nekrasa

Hindustani78 said:


> A woman and her child stand near the city council of Debaltseve, Donetsk oblast as the evacuation continues on Jan. 30.
> © Anastasia Vlasova
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Local residents wait for evacuation inside the city hall of Debaltseve as rockets fall outside on Jan. 30.
> © Anastasia Vlasova
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women hug and say good-bye as they evacuate from Debeltseve, Donetsk Oblast on Jan. 30.
> © Anastasia Vlasova
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two evacuation buses to Svatohirsk and Artemovsk about to depart from Debaltseve as shells fall, Jan. 30.
> © Anastasia Vlasova
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More than six hundred civilians evacuated from Donetsk region yesterday| Ukrinform
> KYIV, January 30 /Ukrinform/. On Thursday, January 29, 610 civilians were evacuated from some towns of Donetsk region due to the constant bombardment by terrorists, press office of the Donetsk Regional State Administration has reported.
> 
> "During the day, an organized evacuation of residents of the towns close to the flash points was conducted. Thus, during the past 24 hours, 152 people were taken from Debaltseve to Sviatohirsk. In addition, 220 people were evacuated from Avdiyivka, 200 - from Svitlodarsk and 38 - from Debaltseve due to the efforts of volunteers, community organizations, businesses with the participation of the Donetsk regional administration. In general, 610 people were evacuated," reads the report.
> 
> A hospital was shelled in Svitlodarsk / Photo from svetlodarsk.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *******************************************************************
> 
> Five Ukrainian soldiers killed, 23 wounded in Donbas conflict zone| Ukrinform
> KYIV, January 30 /Ukrinform/. Five Ukrainian soldiers have been killed and another 23 wounded over the last 24 hours due to the armed hostilities in the Donbas conflict zone.
> 
> Acting Armed Forces General Staff spokesman Vladyslav Selezniov has announced this at a press briefing on Friday, an Ukrinform correspondent reports.
> 
> "During the shelling and clashes Ukraine has lost five soldiers, another 23 suffered injuries of various degrees of severity," he said.
> 
> Now, all the wounded soldiers are delivered to hospitals, where medical staff is working with them.
> 
> Selezniov said that currently 390 soldiers, 11 of whom are seriously injured, are in hospitals and medical institutions.
> 
> Besides, according to him, militants shelled the positions of the ATO forces 87 times during the day.
> 
> ***************************************************************
> 
> Debaltseve shelled with Grad five times| Ukrinform
> 
> KYIV, January 30 /Ukrinform/. Since yesterday evening terrorists have shelled Debaltseve with Grad multiple rocket launchers five times, the ATO press center wrote on its Facebook page.
> 
> "Debaltseve was shelled with Grad multiple rocket launchers five times," reads the statement.
> 
> In addition, the militants fired at Debaltseve with mortars four times. The settlement of Chornukhine was under two mortar attacks and the settlement of Popasna was shelled once.
> 
> ***********************************************************************
> 
> Ukrainian reinforcements arrive in Vuhlehirsk where fighting continues, Lysenko says| Ukrinform
> 
> KYIV, January 30 /Ukrinform/. The fighting rages in the town of Vuhlehirsk, 60 kilometers northeast of Donetsk, Ukrainian reinforcement has been sent there.
> 
> Spokesman for the antiterrorist operation in the Donbas conflict zone Andriy Lysenko told at a briefing at Ukrainian media crisis center, an Ukrinform correspondent reported.
> 
> "The town of Vuhlehirsk is not controlled by gunmen, fighting continues in the town, counter artillery shelling is observed. Our soldiers are not retreating from their positions," Lysenko said.
> 
> He said that reinforcements, weapons are on their way to the position of Ukrainian troops “so that this town would not be lost from our view.”
> 
> 
> Russia sends military vehicles to Luhansk region- Ukraine s Operative Command North| Ukrinform
> 
> KYIV, January 30 /Ukrinform/. Russia continues to transfer military vehicles to areas of Luhansk region controlled by terrorists.
> 
> The press center of Operational Command North announced the news, the press service of Ukraine's Defense Ministry reported.
> 
> "Military vehicles from Russia continue to arrive in areas of Luhansk region controlled by terrorists and buildup of illegal armed groups" the statement said.
> 
> It is reported that the terrorists to try to overrun Ukrainian forces near town of Shchastia, Krymske that are shelled by artillery (mainly Grad MLRS).
> 
> OK North military representatives also described the tactics of gunmen fighting. "At the start, they use multiple rocket launchers, then they fire artillery and afterwards they deploy tanks (a company of tanks) supported by infantry."
> 
> The map reflecting the situation in Donbas as of 12.00 on January 30 has been released by the information and analytical center of the Ukrainian National Security and Defense Council.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *******************************************************
> 
> *Five people were killed on Friday when a shell exploded next to a humanitarian aid collection point in Donetsk, Ukrainian online newspaper Ukrainska Pravda has reported, with reference to sources in militant organizations. *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Turchynov: Militants use Tornado, Smerch and Buratino rockets against Ukrainian army : UNIAN news
> 30.01.2015
> 
> *Russian-backed militants are using powerful modern multiple rocket launchers against the Ukrainian armed forces in the Donbas conflict zone, Secretary of the National Security and Defense Council Oleksandr Turchynov said on Ukrainian television’s Channel 5 on Thursday. *
> 
> "Unfortunately, Russia is using against us modern weapons, in particular, multiple rocket launchers, including the most powerful ones. It's not just the Grad systems, it's the Uragan system, and the more powerful Smerch and Tornado systems, and such ‘barbaric’ rocket systems as the Buratino," he said.
> 
> "All of these weapons are being used against Ukrainian soldiers, while they have quite proven technologies to counter the attacks," Turchynov said.
> 
> "As soon as the shelling starts, our forces immediately fire on the attacking militant batteries. We have advanced technology and equipment for this purpose," he said.
> 
> Donetsk militia claim to have encircled Debaltseve - Interfax
> DONETSK. Jan 30 (Interfax) - The self-proclaimed Donetsk people's republic (DPR) militia have taken control of Vuhlehirsk and encircled Debaltseve, DPR deputy defense minister Eduard Basurin said.
> 
> "The DPR army has fully taken the town of Vuhlehirsk under control and encircled Debaltseve. The road to Artemivsk was taken yesterday. The overall number of Ukrainian armed forces troops sealed in the trap is 8,000," Basurin said.
> 
> DPR head Oleksandr Zakharchenko has signed a decree on sparing the Ukrainian servicemen's lives, he said.
> 
> "Eleven Ukrainian troops crossed the DPR border today. Nothing threatens their lives," he added.
> 
> Kyiv has denied Debaltseve's encirclement, but some representatives of the Ukrainian armed forces have confirmed that the militia have taken control of Vuhlehirsk.
> 
> 
> 
> Police: Ukrainian army controls Debaltseve, fighting for Vuhlehirsk fierce
> 30.01.2015
> 
> Debaltseve, Donetsk region, is under control of the Ukrainian army, and the fighting for Vuhlehirsk continues, deputy head of the Ukrainian Interior Ministry's department in the Donetsk region Illia Kiva said.
> 
> "We are holding Debaltseve!!! There is fighting for Vuhlehirsk; half of the town is ours and fighting for the other half is fierce," he wrote on Facebook on Friday morning.
> 
> In his words, volunteer battalions of the police do not have enough ammunition and "the situation is serious but controllable."
> 
> In turn, Ukrainian parliament deputy (People's Front), Information Resistance Group leader Dmytro Tymchuk wrote on Facebook, citing operative reports, that the warring sides continued to exchange massive artillery fire on the perimeter of the Debaltseve sector over the past day.
> 
> The militia has reinforced their artillery with at least eight Grad rocket launchers and up to twelve cannons in that area, he said.
> 
> The enemy is also moving SAU 2S1 Gvozdika self-propelled howitzers towards Horlivka, Tymchuk wrote. Four howitzers accompanied by two Ural trucks have headed towards Horlivka from Makiyivka, according to Tymchuk.
> 
> The Ukrainian army reported in the morning that militia mortars twice shelled Chornukhyne and four times Debaltseve and Popasna since 6 p.m. on Thursday. There were six Grad rocket launcher attacks on Debaltseve too.
> 
> The report as of 6 a.m. was posted on the army operation press service's page on Facebook.
> 
> "Militants' artillery delivered strikes on Ukrainian positions near Taramchuk, Pisky, Mykolaivka and Novotroitske," it said.
> 
> "Militants' artillery and mortars struck on Pavlopil and twice on Chermalyk in the Mariupol sector. Artillery, mortars and anti-tank guided missiles struck on Krymske, Schastia and Vilkhove in the Luhansk sector. Grad rocket launchers attacked Schastia," the press service wrote.



With all respect but most of the news which you posted are 'Goebbels' one. Do you really belive that all these information are true? Unless you just don't care about true picture of this conflict...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

nekrasa said:


> With all respect but most of the news which you posted are 'Goebbels' one. Do you really belive that all these information are true? Unless you just don't care about true picture of this conflict...



I dont think these pictures are fake. People are suffering in real because real war is going on .


----------



## nekrasa

Hindustani78 said:


> I dont think these pictures are fake. People are suffering in real because real war is going on .



I mean true pictures in meaning true view, true information, these one which we can verify. You just posted all war propaganda. For example: Militants use Tornado, Smerch, Buratino - no they don't, especially Buratino; Militants shelled Donieck today - no they didn't; fighting for Vehlehirsk - Uglegorsk is controled by NAF, they won there, and so on and on...

Some history, November 2013, ukrainian deputy in parlament:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

nekrasa said:


> I mean true pictures in meaning true view, true information, these one which we can verify. You just posted all war propaganda. For example: Militants use Tornado, Smerch, Buratino - no they don't, especially Buratino; Militants shelled Donieck today - no they didn't; fighting for Vehlehirsk - Uglegorsk is controled by NAF, they won there, and so on and on...
> 
> Some history, November 2013, ukrainian deputy in parlament:



This thread is about the war in Ukraine and i have noticed that no one is talking on behalf of Ukrainian people and the reports given by OSCE have mentioned quite a number of times about the movement of heavy weaponary in the seperatist controlled regions.


----------



## vostok

nekrasa said:


> With all respect but most of the news which you posted are 'Goebbels' one. Do you really belive that all these information are true? Unless you just don't care about true picture of this conflict...


He is Devil's Advocate.
Meanwhile in battalion "Azov".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

A man lies dead following a day of chaos in the Ukranian city of Donetsk. A total of 12 people were killed following clashes between pro-Russia separatists and government forces






















Ukraine s NSDC: Explosions in Donetsk provocation to disrupt Minsk talks| Ukrinform

Deputy Head of Information and Analytical Center of Ukraine's National Security and Defense Council Volodymyr Poliovy made the statement on Friday night at a briefing of Ukrainian crisis media center, an Ukrinform correspondent reported.

"A series of blasts resulted in casualties among civilians in Donetsk today. We are talking about killed and many wounded civilians. Information about the number of casualties is pending ... According to preliminary assessments, the current attack (in Donetsk - Ed.) can be considered as a provocative act aimed at disrupting a peace process and meeting of Trilateral contact group," he said.

The representative of the National Security Council IAC expressed condolences to the families of killed and injured civilians.

It was noted that Ukrainian army was not involved in shelling of Donetsk. "Ukrainian artillery never shelled residential areas of the city. Ukrainian army did not participate in any active fighting in Donetsk area today. Our military is shelling only gunmen and their positions outside the residential areas," the official said.

*At the same time, he said that according to gunmen, three Russians who carried out attacks on the city using a mobile artillery unit were detained in Donetsk yesterday. *

*****************************************************************

*Seven dead civilians found under rubble in Debaltseve - Ukraine's NSDC*
KYIV, January 31 /Ukrinform/. Seven dead civilians were removed from the ruins in Debaltseve, 75 kilometers east of Donetsk, on Friday.

Informational and analytical center of the National Security and Defense Council of Ukraine (NSDC) reported the news.

"Seven dead civilians were taken out from the ruins today. Because of constant attacks by terrorists it's impossible to carry out rescue work today," the statement said.

NSDC officials also said that there were no active fighting at Donetsk airport on Friday. Ukrainian military captured a terrorist tank with the crew near roadblock # 128.

People stand beside the body of a man killed after a shell hit a residential area, killing two civilians in Donetsk's Kyibishevsky district, on January 30, 2015. AFP PHOTO /







nekrasa said:


> I mean true pictures in meaning true view, true information, these one which we can verify. You just posted all war propaganda. For example: Militants use Tornado, Smerch, Buratino - no they don't, especially Buratino; Militants shelled Donieck today - no they didn't; fighting for Vehlehirsk - Uglegorsk is controled by NAF, they won there, and so on and on...
> 
> Some history, November 2013, ukrainian deputy in parlament:



According to Russian Federation Interfax

OSCE monitors report active movements of tanks, other military vehicles in Donbas - Interfax
January 30, 2015 22:22


KYIV. Jan 30 (Interfax) - Members of the Organization for Security and Co-operation in Europe Special Monitoring Mission to Ukraine (OSCE SMM) report movements of tanks, armored personnel carriers, artillery systems, and military transport vehicles in Donbas.

"The SMM observed military equipment and vehicles at different locations in the Donetsk region. On the outskirts of "DPR" [the self-proclaimed Donetsk people's republic]-controlled Makiivka (15km east of Donetsk), the SMM saw a column of seven unmarked armored personnel carriers heading west towards Donetsk city, with one unmarked and covered military-style Ural truck," the SMM said in a report for January 29 posted on Friday evening.

The SMM also saw a stationary self-propelled 122-mm howitzer east of Zuhres controlled by the DPR, which is 30 kilometers east of Donetsk. "Two hours later, the SMM observed what it assumed was the same Howitzer five kilometers further east, now loaded on a flatbed trailer moving west towards Donetsk city."

OSCE monitors also observed three parked civilian buses facing east near Zuhres. The buses were full of men in military uniforms, some of them with assault rifles. "The SMM could not see insignia on the uniforms," it said.

"The SMM observed 11 tanks and one large artillery piece near "DPR"-controlled Ternove (163km north-east of Donetsk)," it said.

SMM members also saw a commercial truck bearing "Russian license plates (black plates with white letters)" apparently belonging to a crew repairing a high-voltage power transmission line "running across the border to the Russian Federation" near Stepanivka, which 70 kilometers southeast of Donetsk.


----------



## nekrasa

Hindustani78 said:


> A man lies dead following a day of chaos in the Ukranian city of Donetsk. A total of 12 people were killed following clashes between pro-Russia separatists and government for
> 
> Ukraine s NSDC: Explosions in Donetsk provocation to disrupt Minsk talks| Ukrinform
> 
> Deputy Head of Information and Analytical Center of Ukraine's National Security and Defense Council Volodymyr Poliovy made the statement on Friday night at a briefing of Ukrainian crisis media center, an Ukrinform correspondent reported.
> 
> "A series of blasts resulted in casualties among civilians in Donetsk today. We are talking about killed and many wounded civilians. Information about the number of casualties is pending ... According to preliminary assessments, the current attack (in Donetsk - Ed.) can be considered as a provocative act aimed at disrupting a peace process and meeting of Trilateral contact group," he said.
> 
> The representative of the National Security Council IAC expressed condolences to the families of killed and injured civilians.
> 
> It was noted that Ukrainian army was not involved in shelling of Donetsk. "Ukrainian artillery never shelled residential areas of the city. Ukrainian army did not participate in any active fighting in Donetsk area today. Our military is shelling only gunmen and their positions outside the residential areas," the official said.
> 
> *At the same time, he said that according to gunmen, three Russians who carried out attacks on the city using a mobile artillery unit were detained in Donetsk yesterday.*



A day of chaos? People were killed? That's what I am talking about: you don't even admit directly who caused this tragedy in this particular case. Just enigmatic information sort of 'clash between pro-russian and government forces'. You see in this news is propaganda and disinformation, becouse they don't write who did this, but they put info that's some pro-russsian and some government forces. Where is Ukraine? Where is ukrainian artillery?

And for my ask about prove of using Tornado, Smerch, Buratino you give me a junk news that OSCE have seen some military transport... of course they have. But Tornado, Buratino!?

At the end pro-ukrainian sources: The beginning of the end, Russian forces take Vuhlehirsk (Uglegorsk):
The beginning of the end – Russian forces take Vuhlehirs’k | Conflict Report

But you just posted info: Ukrainian reinforcements arrive in Vuhlehirsk where fighting continues, Lysenko says| Ukrinform

I won't correct all your news but you should know most of them are lias (I hope you don't know it yet).


----------



## vostok

*Russian humanitarian convoys cross Ukrainian border *(12th convoy)
Two Russian Emergency Situations Ministry automobile convoys carrying humanitarian cargo have crossed the Russian-Ukrainian border and are moving toward Donetsk and Luhansk, the Emergency Situations Ministry told Interfax on Saturday.

"The customs clearance of the humanitarian cargo at the Matveyev Kurgan and Donetsk border checkpoints in Rostov region has been completed. After that, more than 80 vehicles started moving toward Donetsk and about the same number to Luhansk," it said.

The customs clearance procedures were conducted by Russian customs officers and border guards in the presence of officers from the Ukrainian border guard and customs services and OSCE Special Monitoring Mission members.

Each convoy is carrying more than 750 tonnes of humanitarian cargo, including food, medicines, construction materials, and essential goods.

This is the 12th Russian Emergency Situations Ministry humanitarian convoy for Donbas. The previous convoys have delivered more than 14,800 tonnes of humanitarian aid to Donetsk and Luhansk regions of Ukraine.
Russian humanitarian convoys cross Ukrainian border

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

nekrasa said:


> A day of chaos? People were killed? That's what I am talking about: you don't even admit directly who caused this tragedy in this particular case. Just enigmatic information sort of 'clash between pro-russian and government forces'. You see in this news is propaganda and disinformation, becouse they don't write who did this, but they put info that's some pro-russsian and some government forces. Where is Ukraine? Where is ukrainian artillery?
> 
> And for my ask about prove of using Tornado, Smerch, Buratino you give me a junk news that OSCE have seen some military transport... of course they have. But Tornado, Buratino!?
> 
> At the end pro-ukrainian sources: The beginning of the end, Russian forces take Vuhlehirsk (Uglegorsk):
> The beginning of the end – Russian forces take Vuhlehirs’k | Conflict Report
> 
> But you just posted info: Ukrainian reinforcements arrive in Vuhlehirsk where fighting continues, Lysenko says| Ukrinform
> 
> I won't correct all your news but you should know most of them are lias (I hope you don't know it yet).



If we read the minsk accord September 5 points then we will see that those weapon systems are there in Eastern Ukraine and are even being used.

Artillery systems of more than 100 millimeter caliber are to be moved back from their juxtaposition by the length of their maximum range, in particular:
100 mm canons MT12 - by 9 kilometers; 120 mm mortars - by 8 kilometers; 122 mm howitzers D30 - by 16 kilometers; 152 mm 2C5 Giatsint-C (2C3 Acacia, 2C19 Mcta-C, 2A65 Mcta-B) - by 33 kilometers; Multiple Rocket Launch System (MRLS) 9K51 Grad - by 21 kilometers, 9K57 Uragan - by 36 kilometers; 9K58 Smerch - by 70 kilometers; MRLS Tornado-G - by 40 kilometers; MRLS Tornado U - by 70 kilometers; MRLS Tornado-C - by 120 kilometers. tactical rocket systems - by 120 kilometers.

Participants of the trilateral contact group:

OSCE Ambassador Heidi Tagliavini (signed)

Second President of Ukraine Leonid D. Kuchma (signed)

Ambassador of Russian Federation to Ukraine Mikhail Y. Zurabov (signed)

Aleksander V. Zakharchenko, chairman of the Donetsk People's Republic (signed) 

Igor.V. Plotnitskiy (signed)


Sept. 19, 2014

*************************************************
http://www.ukrinform.ua/eng/news/15_ukrainian_servicemen_killed_in_donbas_in_past_24_hours_328666

KYIV, January 31 /Ukrinform/. 15 Ukrainian servicemen have been killed in the area of the anti-terrorist operation in Donbas in the past 24 hours.

Spokesman for the anti-terrorist operation in eastern Ukraine Andriy Lysenko said this at a briefing in Kyiv on Saturday.

"15 Ukrainian servicemen have been killed and another 33 have been wounded in the past 24 hours," he said.

****************************************************************************************************************************

http://www.ukrinform.ua/eng/news/russian_military_enter_first_echelon_lysenko_says_328665

KYIV, January 31 /Ukrinform/. According to data provided by Ukrainian intelligence, relocation of new units of Russian Armed Forces continues in the Donbas conflict zone.

Spokesman for anti-terrorist operation Andriy Lysenko said at a briefing on Saturday.

"Russian servicemen replace gunmen on the front lines," Lysenko said.

As a background note, Chief of General Staff of Ukraine Viktor Muzhenko said that Ukraine is not fighting with the regular Russian army on January 29. According to him, there are "facts of some separate servicemen of Russian Armed Forces, Russian citizens being a part of illegal armed groups participating in combat activities."

Subsequently, , Later, Deputy Head of the Department of Information Technology at Ukraine's Ministry of Defense Colonel Serhiy Halushko said on TV that Russian military are fighting against Ukrainian troops in the Donbas conflict zone, but only in "second echelon", that is they only supervise untrained mercenaries using them actually as cannon fodder.

***********************************


Gunmen kill 12 residents of Debaltseve. People evacuated under shelling| Ukrinform

KYIV, January 31 /Ukrinform/. Terrorists continue shelling of Debaltseve, which has already killed 12 people, regional police Chief Viacheslav Abroskin has reported on his Facebook page.

"I am in Debaltseve. Terrorists do not stop the shelling of residential areas in the city. 12 people were killed by shelling," he wrote on his Facebook page," he wrote.

According to him, city police officers cannot go to the sites of destruction because of incessant shell attacks.

Abroskin also reported that volunteers and the police under the fire are taking out civilians with their entire families.


Demonstrators burn a symbolic coffin representing that of Russian President Vladimir Putin and hold placards reading "Vladimir we wish you were dead!" during a rally in front of the Russian consulate in Odessa, southern Ukraine, on Jan. 25, 2015.


----------



## vostok

the current situation around Debaltsevo (junta - blue, militias - red)


----------



## Hindustani78

In Lviv are heavily engaged at the training ground for the largest capacity of ground forces in Europe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

Nazi Battalion "Donbass" was ambushed on the road Debaltsevo - Uglegorsk.


----------



## Tsilihin

Ukrainian government prepare new bunch of clay pigeons ..


----------



## Hindustani78

Ukrainian Orthodox Church provides humanitarian aid to Ukraine's army - watch on - uatoday.tv

Head of Orthodox Church Filaret asks Ukrainians not to evade mobilisation


The head of the Ukrainian Orthodox Church, Filaret, has provided humanitarian aid to *Ukraine's soldiers serving in the country's east*. He announced that one ton of canned meat will be sent to Ukraine's army.

*Filaret, Head of Ukrainian Orthodox Church:* _"A sacred duty of every citizen is to defend their homeland. Those who deny it don't love their motherland. Those who don't love commit a sin. Let believers think of what they do!"_

The Ukrainian Orthodox Church has so far provided some 10 tons of food and medicine, as well as 20 ambulances for Ukraine's army.

*********************************************************

Approximately 100 fighters of Georgian citizenship are fighting in east Ukraine on a voluntary basis and according to the Georgian authorities they are now officially allowed to participate. However, Georgians fighting for illegal armed groups abroad can be punished, meaning any Georgians fighting on the side of the Moscow-backed militants could be prosecuted should they return to Georgia. Georgia, which is likely to join Nato one day has two Moscow-backed break-away regions of its own.

South Ossetia and Abkhazia are both propped-up by Russian military and economic support.



Tsilihin said:


> Ukrainian government prepare new bunch of clay pigeons ..



Civlians are taking up military training


----------



## vostok

In Sumy was burned cafe on wheels, popular among the collaborators of the Junta.









Maidan-freak Semenchenko,



who boasts that he knows Military Science better than Victory Marshal Zhukov, who defeated the Japanese in the Khalkhin-Gol and Nazis, was contused and immediately went to the hospital.
This is a good sign. As is well known for a couple of days before Ilovaisky Cauldron Semenchenko got heroic shot in the a.s.s and immediately went to the hospital.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Debaltseve residents escape the fierce fighting in their Donetsk Oblast city and flee to nearby Sloviansk, which is controlled by Ukraine's forces.
© Stefan Huijboom





A tank drives in the central of city donetsk





"As a result of the night shelling in Donetsk, 14 civilians were injured in Kuybyshevsky and Petrovsky regions," Basurin told the Donetsk News Agency.

According to the DPR official, three Donetsk residents were killed in the past 24 hours, with another 19 wounded.

A woman ties a Ukrainian national flag on a member of a special unit of the Ukrainian armed forces at a farewell ceremony, before the unit departs to take part in a military operation, in Kharkiv, January 30, 2015.
Credit: Reuters/Stanislav Belousov





(Reuters) - Thirteen Ukrainian soldiers have been killed in fighting against Russian-backed separatists in eastern Ukraine in the past 24 hours, a Kiev military spokesman said on Sunday.

A further 20 soldiers were wounded in the clashes, spokesman Volodymyr Polyovy said in a televised briefing.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Italian Newspaper: 173rd Airborne Brigade Heading to Ukraine to Train Forces*
American soldiers from the 173rd Airborne Brigade at *Camp Ederle in Vicenza*, Italy, are expected to be leaving the base once again soon to head to Ukraine to help train soldiers for their fight against Russia, an Italian newspaper reports.

The operation will be part of a project outlined by Lt. Gen. Gen. Ben Hodges, the head of U.S. Army Europe, earlier this month, reports the newspaper, *Il Giornale*, will involve the same division that traveled to Ukraine last September for another NATO exercise, *Rapid Trident,*according to a translation of the Italian newspaper report.
The same newspaper earlier this week suggesting that American soldiers may already be on the ground in Ukraine and helping the government of Kiev.

In a post that covers a purported Jan. 24 attack on the Black Sea port city of Mariupol by troops from the People's Republic of Donetsk, a Ukrainian reporter questions a soldier wearing a Ukrainian uniform, and claimed he used perfect English when he told the reporter to leave him alone.

Meanwhile Hodges, making his first visit to Kiev earlier this month, said the number of troops that will head to the Yavoriv Training area, located about 40 miles from the Polish border, has not yet been determined, reports *Defense News*. 

The mission is part of a State Department plan to "assist Ukraine in strengthening its law enforcement capabilities, conduct internal defense, and maintain rule of law" Pentagon spokeswoman Lt. Col. Vanessa Hillman said.

During his visit, Hodges met with Ukrainian Armed Forces Lt. Gen. Anatoliy Pushnyakov and acting commander of the National Guard Lt. Gen. Oleksandr Kryvyenko, and said he was "impressed by the readiness of both military and civil leadership to change and reform."

The Ukrainian government requested the training to help reform their police forces and establish a newly formed National Guard.
According to Defense News, the initiative funding is coming from the Global Security Contingency Fund, and was requested by the Obama administration for this fiscal year to help and train allied forces.

Already, the United States has $19 million earmarked to help Ukraine set up its National Guard. 

Derek Chollet, who left his post as assistant secretary of defense for international security affairs on Jan. 17, told Defense News that he does not expect the training mission "will require significant U.S. presence."

The mission is being planned among fears from Eastern European countries that Russia will step up its aggression in Ukraine. The fighting has continued in Donetsk, Ukraine, between government forces and separatist rebels, and Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko this month claimed Russia sent 9,000 troops into his country to back up the rebels.

Chollet told Defense Times that the incursions are refocusing American attention onto the region.

In addition to training forces, Washington this month delivered a prototype of an armored Kozak vehicle for the Ukrainian border guard, according to a *U.S. Embassy report*.

The vehicle, which costs about $189,000, has an armored hull that protects it against mines and bombs, and is just one piece of equipment sent by the United States, said the embassy, which noted "the United States has delivered dozens of armored pickup trucks and vans to the Ukrainian Border Guard Service. The Kozak is larger and offers a higher level of protection."

Italian Newspaper: 173rd Airborne Brigade Heading to Ukraine to Train Forces

*United States Delivers Prototype of Made-in-Ukraine “Kozak” Armored Vehicle to Ukraine Border Guard Service*



“Kozak” armored vehicle

January 20, 2014 
Kyiv

Yesterday the United States delivered the first prototype of an armored “Kozak” vehicle to the Ukrainian State Border Guard Service (SBGS) at its logistics base in Kyiv.

The “Kozak” is the first prototype of its kind designed by “Practika” in Kyiv, Ukraine. Meeting Ukrainian Class 4 standards for armoring, the vehicle is built on an IVECO chassis and includes a v-shaped armored hull to guard against anti-personnel mines or other explosives. The prototype is analogous to a lite version of a U.S. Mine-Resistant Ambush Protected (MRAP) vehicle.

To date, the United States has delivered dozens of armored pick-up trucks and vans to the Ukrainian Border Guard Service. The “Kozak” is larger and offers a higher level of protection. Delivery of the prototype helps fulfill one of the commitments noted in the June 4, 2014 White House Fact Sheet on U.S. Security Assistance to Ukraine.

Statements | Embassy of the United States Kyiv, Ukraine


----------



## Hindustani78

Ukraininan National guard has already received Kozak armored vehicle


----------



## vostok

Current situation near Debaltsevo (junta - blue, militias - red).


----------



## maniac@666

vostok said:


> Current situation near Debaltsevo (junta - blue, militias - red).
> View attachment 188733


brother, don't take this guy @Hindustani78 seriously.he is not majority of indian guys voice,maybe his mother or father is Lithuanian or surely he or she is false flag deliberately trying to create misunderstanding between indian and russian people.come to my place in uttar pradesh,india and ask anyone who is the best friend of india,they will gladly say roos meaning russia.this is truth,i can challenge anyone on this matter,please finish those scums of nazi junta and reclaim eastern ukraine(novorussia),majority of people of india are with you.i can fully in confidence say that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

maniac@666 said:


> brother, don't take this guy @Hindustani78 seriously.he is not majority of indian guys voice,maybe his mother or father is Lithuanian or surely he or she is false flag deliberately trying to create misunderstanding between indian and russian people.come to my place in uttar pradesh,india and ask anyone who is the best friend of india,they will gladly say roos meaning russia.this is truth,i can challenge anyone on this matter,please finish those scums of nazi junta and reclaim eastern ukraine(novorussia),majority of people of india are with you.i can fully in confidence say that.




I am 100% Indian and even aware who are real friends of Indian nation. I do believe in people to people contact based on respect and dignity. Anyone who disgrace my nation and my people , i always explain them in mild way that we Indians respect all the nations and on other hand explain fellow Indians with whom we should be mild and good etc.

People of Uttar Pradesh are even aware who are the real friends of Indian Nation.

********************************************
Seven civilians were killed in shelling in Donbas on Feb. 1 as of the day's afternoon. A 66-year old woman was killed by a shell in her house in a village in Artiomovsky district of Donetsk Oblast. Six men of various age were found dead in villages near Artiomovsk, Dzerzhynsk, and in Debaltsevo. 

Ukraine's government blames the deaths on the Russia-backed separatists. All of the shelled towns are controlled by Ukraine.

The deaths add to the 12 civilians killed in Debaltsevo and three in Luhansk Oblast on the day before, Jan. 31, making the civilian death toll of the weekend raise up to 22 casualties. Only a week before the separatists' shells killed 30 civilians in Mariupol, Ukraine's stronghold in the south of Donetsk Oblast. Since then, civilians have been reported killed in shelling almost daily. 

As Interior Ministry and Defense Ministry report, all the civilian deaths were caused by shells launched from Grad and Uragan launchers.

Military losses mount too. Thirteen Ukrainian servicemen were killed and 20 were wounded on Feb. 1, adding to the 15 killed and 33 wounded on Jan. 31.

An elderly woman reacts after shelling hit a residential area in Donetsk's Kyibishevsky district, killing two civilians, on Jan. 30, 2015.
© AFP





**********************************************************

TASS: World - Six killed, 11 injured in munitions explosion in Ukraine’s Kherson region

"Overnight to February 1, a fire broke out at a filed camp of a military unit near the settlement of Krasny Chaban in the Kherson region. Six servicemen were killed and elevem more were injured," the press service said.

Local media say ten more servicemen are missing.

"A total of 12 servicemen were taken to hospital with thermal injuries. They are in condition of medium gravity," a spokesman for the Kherson department of the Ukrainian emergencies ministry said.

An investigation is underway.


----------



## vostok

DPR army before the attack on Uglegorsk
*



*


----------



## vostok

Their country has betrayed them. The junta tried to put them on their knees (literally). In spite of all this, they continue to serve the people of former Ukraine. "Berkut" in New Russia.


----------



## libertad

Separatists reporting that 57 Ukrainian troops have been killed in the last 24 hours. If this is true then its pretty devastating.

PressTV-‘57 Ukraine soldiers killed in Donetsk’


----------



## Alienoz_TR

libertad said:


> Separatists reporting that 57 Ukrainian troops have been killed in the last 24 hours. If this is true then its pretty devastating.
> 
> PressTV-‘57 Ukraine soldiers killed in Donetsk’



No worry, Americans are arriving to replace lost Ukrainian servicemen.


----------



## libertad

Alienoz_TR said:


> No worry, Americans are arriving to replace lost Ukrainian servicemen.



There are no American boots there nor will there ever be, only weapons and intelligence. This war is simply unwinnable for the west.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

libertad said:


> There are no American boots there nor will there ever be, only weapons and intelligence. This war is simply unwinnable for the west.



Italian Newspaper: 173rd Airborne Brigade Heading to Ukraine to Train Forces


----------



## libertad

Alienoz_TR said:


> Italian Newspaper: 173rd Airborne Brigade Heading to Ukraine to Train Forces



Yes, to TRAIN Ukrainian forces.


----------



## Superboy

Alienoz_TR said:


> Italian Newspaper: 173rd Airborne Brigade Heading to Ukraine to Train Forces




What for? US tactics is completely different from Ukrainian tactics which is Soviet. They muck it up because they cannot supply weapons to Ukraine 

DPR started mobilization, aims to draft 100,000 soldiers in 10 days. 

ДНР проведет всеобщую мобилизацию | РИА Новости


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*U.S. Considers Supplying Arms to Ukraine Forces, Officials Say*





Ukrainian soldiers preparing on Sunday to go to the town of Debaltseve, which came under heavy fire from separatists. CreditManu Brabo/Agence France-Presse — Getty Images
Continue reading the main story
WASHINGTON — With Russian-backed separatists pressing their attacks in Ukraine, NATO’s military commander, Gen. Philip M. Breedlove, now supports providing defensive weapons and equipment to Kiev’s beleaguered forces, and an array of administration and military officials appear to be edging toward that position, American officials said Sunday.

President Obama has made no decisions on providing such lethal assistance. But after a series of striking reversals that Ukraine’s forces have suffered in recent weeks, the Obama administration is taking a fresh look at the question of military aid.

Secretary of State John Kerry, who plans to visit Kiev on Thursday, is open to new discussions about providing lethal assistance, as is Gen. Martin E. Dempsey, the chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, officials said. Defense Secretary Chuck Hagel, who is leaving his post soon, backs sending defensive weapons to the Ukrainian forces.

In recent months, Susan E. Rice, Mr. Obama’s national security adviser, has resisted proposals to provide lethal assistance, several officials said. But one official who is familiar with her views insisted that Ms. Rice was now prepared to reconsider the issue.

Continue reading the main story
*Ukraine Crisis in Maps*
The latest updates to the current visual survey of the continuing dispute, with maps and satellite imagery showing rebel and military movement.



Fearing that the provision of defensive weapons might tempt President Vladimir V. Putin of Russia to raise the stakes, the White House has limited American aid to “non-lethal” items, including body armor, night-vision goggles, first aid kits and engineering equipment.

But the failure of economic sanctions to dissuade Russia from sending heavy weapons and military personnel to eastern Ukraine is pushing the issue of defensive weapons back into discussion.

“Although our focus remains on pursuing a solution through diplomatic means, we are always evaluating other options that will help create space for a negotiated solution to the crisis,” said Bernadette Meehan, a spokeswoman for the National Security Council.

*Fueling the broader debate over policy is an independent report to be issued Monday by eight former senior American officials, who urge the United States to send $3 billion in defensive arms and equipment to Ukraine, including anti-armor missiles, reconnaissance drones, armored Humvees and radars that can determine the location of enemy rocket and artillery fire.*

Michèle A. Flournoy, a former senior Pentagon official who is a leading candidate to serve as defense secretary if Hillary Rodham Clinton is elected president, joined in preparing the report. Others include James G. Stavridis, a retired admiral who served as the top NATO military commander, and Ivo Daalder, the ambassador to NATO during Mr. Obama’s first term.

“The West needs to bolster deterrence in Ukraine by raising the risks and costs to Russia of any renewed major offensive,” the report says. “That requires providing direct military assistance — in far larger amounts than provided to date and including lethal defensive arms.”

In his State of the Union address last month, Mr. Obama noted that the sanctions imposed by the United States and its allies had hurt the Russian economy.

But American officials acknowledge that Russia has repeatedly violated an agreement, reached in Minsk in September. The agreement called for an immediate cease-fire in Ukraine, the removal of foreign forces and the establishment of monitoring arrangements to ensure that the border between Ukraine and Russia would be respected.

In recent weeks, Russia has shipped a large number of heavy weapons to support the separatists’ offensive in eastern Ukraine, including T-80 and T-72 tanks, multiple-launch rocket systems, artillery and armored personnel carriers, Western officials say.

Some of the weapons are too sophisticated to be used by hastily trained separatists, a Western official said. NATO officials estimate that about 1,000 Russian military and intelligence personnel are supporting the separatist offensive while Ukrainian officials insist that the number is much higher.

Supported by the Russians, the separatists have captured the airport at Donetsk and are pressing to take Debaltseve, a town that sits aside a critical rail junction.

All told, the separatists have captured 500 square kilometers — about 193 square miles — of additional territory in the past four months, NATO says. The assessment of some senior Western officials is that the Kremlin’s goal is to replace the Minsk agreement with an accord that would be more favorable to the Kremlin’s interests and would leave the separatists with a more economically viable enclave.

The administration’s deliberations were described by a range of senior Pentagon, administration and Western officials, who spoke on the condition of anonymity because they were talking about internal discussions.

A spokesman for General Breedlove declined to comment on his view on providing defensive weapons, which was disclosed by United States officials privy to confidential discussions.

“General Breedlove has repeatedly stated he supports the pursuit of a diplomatic solution as well as considering practical means of support to the government of Ukraine in its struggle against Russian-backed separatists,” the spokesman, Capt. Gregory L. Hicks of the Navy, said. But a Pentagon official familiar with the views of General Dempsey and Adm. James A. Winnefeld Jr., the vice chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, said they believed the issue of defensive weapons should be reconsidered.

“A comprehensive approach is warranted, and we agree that defensive equipment and weapons should be part of that discussion.” the Pentagon official said.

Russian casualties remain an unusually delicate political issue for Mr. Putin, who has denied that Russian troops have been ordered to fight in Ukraine.

The report by Ms. Flournoy and the other former officials argues that the United States and its allies should capitalize on this fact to dissuade the Russians and the separatists from expanding their offensive.

“One of the best ways to deter Russia from supporting the rebels in taking more territory and stepping up the conflict is to increase the cost that the Russians or their surrogates would incur,” Ms. Flournoy said in an interview.

Continue reading the main story
The current stock of Ukrainian anti-armor missiles, the report notes, is at least two decades old, and most of them are out of commission. So the report recommends that the United States provide the Ukrainian military with light anti-armor missiles, which might include Javelin antitank missiles.

”Providing the Ukrainians with something that can stop an armored assault and that puts at risk Russian or Russian-backed forces that are in armored vehicles, I think, is the most important aspect of this,” she added.

The Obama administration has provided radars that can locate the source of mortars. But the report urges the United States to also provide radars that can pinpoint the location of longer-range rocket and artillery fire. Enemy rocket and artillery attacks account for 70 percent of the Ukrainian military’s casualties, the report says.

Ukraine, the report notes, also needs reconnaissance drones, especially since the Ukrainian military has stopped all flights over eastern Ukraine because of the separatists’ use of antiaircraft missiles supplied by Russia.

The report also urged the United States to provide military communications equipment that cannot be intercepted by Russian intelligence.

Poland, the Baltic States, Canada and Britain, the report says, might also provide defensive weapons if the United States takes the lead.

The report was issued jointly by the Atlantic Council, the Brookings Institution and the Chicago Council on Global Affairs. The other officials who prepared it are Strobe Talbott, who served as deputy secretary of state in the Clinton administration; Charles F. Wald, a retired Air Force general who served as deputy commander of the United States European Command; Jan M. Lodal, a former Pentagon official; and two former ambassadors to Ukraine, John Herbst and Steven Pifer.

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/02/02/world/us-taking-a-fresh-look-at-arming-kiev-forces.html?_r=0


----------



## Barmaley

Destroyed and captured positions of Ukro Army in village Nikishino.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vostok

Today is Birthday of Motorola - famous hero of Novorossia.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Barmaley

Anti-civil war and anti-mobilization music video.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

30.01-1.02.15


----------



## Hindustani78

A woman reacts during a funeral ceremony for Ruslan Boburov, a member of self-defence battalion 'Aydar', who was killed in the fighting in Luhansk region of eastern Ukraine yesterday




Ukrainians attend the funeral ceremony for two servicemen from the pro-regime Aydar volunteer battalion








A Ukrainian army vehicle drives through fields near the town of Debaltseve earlier today




Ukrainian soldiers guard a check point near the town of Debaltseve this morning. Fighting today intensified between government and rebel forces for control over a key railway hub in the eastern Ukraine town


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Ukraine's war is getting worse, and not everyone wants to fight*


Enlarge
A Ukrainian policeman embraces a woman during a ceremony in Kharkiv, northeastern Ukrainian, on Jan. 30, 2015, before his deployment to the east of the country. (Sergey Bobok/AFP/Getty Images)
KYIV, Ukraine — Ruslan Kotsaba is someone you’d typically consider a Ukrainian patriot: a journalist in the country’s nationalist-oriented west, he’s participated in pro-democracy protests and regularly rails against official corruption.

So it may seem strange that earlier this month he slammed his country’s war effort against Russian-backed separatists.

“I denounce mobilization [for war],” Kotsaba said in a video posted to YouTube on Jan. 17. “I call on all reasonable adequate people to denounce this mobilization, because this hell, this horror, must be stopped.” 

With Ukraine mired in a messy war in the east, authorities here have launched a new wave of conscription aimed at beefing up their fighting forces.

But that may get tougher to do as the war grinds on.

Whether out of frustration with the country’s leaders and their handling of the war — or simply out of a growing fatigue with the nine-month-long conflict — some Ukrainians are turning away from the draft, which was reinstated last year as the crisis in eastern Ukraine deepened.

Local media have reported anti-draft protests and instances of no-shows at local military commissions in several regions.

A presidential adviser even claimed earlier this week that about 37 percent of those called up in one western region, traditionally known for its nationalist convictions, had reportedly fled abroad. In a separate nearby region, almost one in five of those drafted reportedly claimed religious exemptions.

*More from GlobalPost: Mysterious bombs are exploding in Ukraine — and not in the war-torn east*

The trend is likely part of what some sociologists say is a pronounced fear among ordinary Ukrainians that the conflict will intensify, just as it has in recent weeks. More than 5,000 people have been killed, while a September ceasefire has deteriorated into all-out war with no end in sight.

Many are also preoccupied with the dire economic situation.

“More than 90 percent of the population has felt the effects of the economic crisis,” said Yevgeny Kopatko, head of the Research and Branding Group, a pollster in Kyiv. “Society lives with a high level of anxiety.”

Officials are trying to allay fears that widespread draft-dodging is happening — indeed, many regions have reported no such problems. So far, the current wave of mobilization has called up more than 75,000 men, about 60 percent of whom will enter service, President Petro Poroshenko said this week.

Ukrainian men ages 25-60 are eligible for conscription. Preference is given to those with military experience and with particular specializations, such as tank training. 

But authorities have also sought to crack down on attempts to avoid conscription. On Friday, Poroshenko issued a decree that includes a provision aimed at regulating foreign travel for those subject to mobilization.

The military has also created a database to keep track of offenders, who face two to five years in prison if found guilty of dodging the draft. 

But that punishment apparently fails to deter men like Kotsaba, who as a journalist has reported on the conflict from either side of the line and who, since his video address, has attracted jeers and widespread condemnation as a “traitor.”

Though the Security Service of Ukraine (SBU) even threatened to launch a criminal caseagainst him, Kotsaba remains outspoken. 

In an interview with GlobalPost, Kotsaba said he objects to fighting in a “civil war,” a hotly disputed term given the amount of Russian support the separatist rebels receive. But his main complaint is that the conflict — officially dubbed an “anti-terrorist operation” — hasn’t been honestly portrayed by the government.

Authorities here have still not formally declared a state of war, despite their regular allegations of Russian military incursions into eastern Ukraine. Critics like Kotsaba say that’s a loophole that provides Poroshenko, whose confectionary company still operates a factory in Russia, more diplomatic wiggle room.

“The point is in the principle: When war is declared, then we don’t trade with Russia, we cut off diplomatic ties, the president removes any business assets he has in Russia,” he said.

*More from GlobalPost: Think it’s just Putin who runs Russia? Guess again*

Kotsaba is not alone. Some Ukrainian rights activists have also taken issue with the legal ambiguity of the conflict, arguing that in absence of a clear state of war, conscripts can legally challenge the draft. Others say mobilization is legally applicable in any instances of “armed aggression,” not only when martial law — or a state of war — is formally declared.

Then there’s Russia, which most observers agree has waged a fierce information campaign aimed at tarnishing both the Kyiv government and its anti-separatist campaign in the east.

A curious paradox: While more than 70 percent of the population wants peaceful resolution to the conflict, more than 60 percent also believe it’s necessary to keep fighting.
The Kremlin’s powerful propaganda machine has reported widely on Ukraine’s mobilization in recent days but has regularly dramatized its severity, with reports claiming that conscripts are “desperately trying to evade military service.” 

Even Russian President Vladimir Putin voiced his support for draft dodgers. Last week, he proposed a law that would allow military-age Ukrainians to stay in Russia longer, also claiming that “many” Ukrainians are avoiding the draft.

“And they’re doing the right thing, because they’re just pushed out there like cannon fodder, under the bullets,” he said.

Kotsaba himself has come under fire for allegedly playing into the Kremlin's hands — a charge he denies — after giving numerous interviews to the Russian media about his video address and criticism of the war.

Oleksiy Melnyk, a defense analyst at the Razumkov Center think tank in Kyiv, says the draft is a “complicated picture” that’s been exploited for effect by Russian media.

“We shouldn’t rule out that this issue has been targeted by the Russian [side of the] information war, using different channels, sources and techniques,” he said.

Kopatko, the sociologist, agrees the issue is complex and points to a curious paradox: While more than 70 percent of the population wants a peaceful resolution to the conflict, more than 60 percent also believe it’s necessary to keep fighting, according to Research and Branding Group data.

“Social consciousness has gone through a sort of militarization,” Kopatko said. “People are living in another dimension, they look at things differently now.”

Ukraine's war is getting worse, and not everyone wants to fight | GlobalPost


----------



## Hindustani78

On February 1, ATO troops destroy four terrorists’ cannons - Міністерство оборони України

*On February 1, ATO troops destroy four terrorists’ cannons *
Monday, February 2. DONBAS — According to the ATO press center, the ATO soldiers hold firmly the positions and inflict losses to the enemy. According to preliminary data, on February 1, the rebels of illegal armed formations lost 180 persons and over 240 soldiers were wounded; the ATO forces destroyed four cannons.

Pro-Russian illegal armed formations continue attacks against the ATO positions and communities. The rebels attacked Debaltsevo, Nikishyne, Chernukhine and Zolote.

Near Yunokomunarivsk the enemy’s sniper was working at 9.00 — 9.30 p.m.

Near Leninske the terrorists made attempt to assault the ATO positions but the enemy dropped back.

Terrorists used GRAD against Debaltsevo.

Donetsk direction: the terrorists attacked Vodyane, Tonenke, Opytne, Verkheniotoretske and Novomykhaylivka, Pisky.

The rebels used tank in Stanytsa Luganska.

Mariupil: the terrorists used small arms and grenade launchers.

*************************************************************************************
Mariupil defenders are ready to act as assigned - Міністерство оборони України
*Monday, February 2,* MARIUPIL — Ukrainian servicemen defending approaches to Mariupil from the pro-Russia illegal armed formations improve permanently their professional skills during fire training.

“It’s worth mentioning that each fighter has accomplished tasks assigned and has been individually evaluated. The total result proved the Mariupil defenders are ready to act as assigned”, chief instructor summed up.










The map reflecting the situation in Donbas as of 12.00 on February 2 has been released by the information and analytical center of the Ukrainian National Security and Defense Council.





Refugees are scrambling to escape the heavy fighting in Donetsk Oblast's Debaltseve area.
© Anastasia Vlasova


----------



## vostok

Nazis tried to erase Nazi tattoo using brick before he was captured.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## metronome

more nazi propaganda from @Hindustani78


----------



## Hindustani78

metronome said:


> more nazi propaganda from @Hindustani78



I am putting news from Ukrainian, Russian, reuters websites

"On May 9, there is planned a large-scale amnesty in Russia to release convicts, who will join the ranks of the militants of the Donetsk People’s Republic fighting against Ukraine," Lubkivsky said, adding that this was an indication that Russia has no plans to stop its aggression in a well-prepared war against Ukraine.


----------



## vostok

Today was killed notorious Chechen terrorist Isa Musayev, who fought on the side of Ukrainian junta.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Donbas Counts 92 Militia, 242 Civilians Dead in January Clashes in Ukraine / Sputnik International

DONETSK, February 2 (Sputnik) — At least 92 pro-independence militiamen and 242 civilians were killed as a result of renewed fighting in eastern Ukraine in January, leaders of self-proclaimed Donetsk and Luhansk people's republics (DPR and LPR) said Monday.

"In January, we lost 242 civilians killed and 273 injured, 434 buildings were destroyed, 92 members of armed militia were killed and 411 wounded," the statement said.


----------



## metronome

Hindustani78 said:


> I am putting news from Ukrainian, Russian, reuters websites


just kidding man, don't take it personally.

reuters can be a bit slanted at times too but they're mostly ok, but this 'ukrinform' is just as bad as EuromaidanPR.

anyway, I've noticed you only post news, not views... what are your personal views on Sergey Aksyonov being part of the official delegation to visit India with Putin in December ?


----------



## Hindustani78

metronome said:


> just kidding man, don't take it personally.
> 
> reuters can be a bit slanted at times too but they're mostly ok, but this 'ukrinform' is just as bad as EuromaidanPR.
> 
> anyway, I've noticed you only post news, not views... what are your personal views on Sergey Aksyonov being part of the official delegation to visit India with Putin in December ?



That was surprise unofficial visit 

The Indian Ministry of External Affairs has said they were not officially aware of his visit or his participation in the delegation. We're seeking further clarification on that,"


----------



## metronome

Hindustani78 said:


> That was surprise unofficial visit
> 
> The Indian Ministry of External Affairs has said they were not officially aware of his visit or his participation in the delegation. We're seeking further clarification on that,"


 yeah sure.. I thought it was a real masterstroke from Putin, and the Modi govt went *wink wink* (message to the west with a great denial alibi)


----------



## Hindustani78

metronome said:


> yeah sure.. I thought it was a real masterstroke from Putin, and the Modi govt went *wink wink* (message to the west with a great denial alibi)



That card was played by President Putin but in reality that has showed the importance of India .


----------



## metronome

Hindustani78 said:


> That card was played by President Putin but in reality that has showed the importance of India .


showed that we will not be swayed by the west into backing their stance on a conflict far away from our land but we stand with Russia. 99% general population here probably couldn't pick Ukraine on a map, those who do know of the conflict, are with the Russians.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*US increasingly concerned that Russia is intent on partitioning Ukraine*

The public disclosure that the US is considering supplying lethal weaponry to Ukraine in its battle with Russian-backed separatists, reflects heightened American concern that Moscow is intent on carving out an expanded, economically viable enclave in eastern Ukraine that could in time declare itself an independent state.

Vladimir Putin, Russia’s president, pursued this policy in Georgia after the 2008 war, when he encouraged separatists in the breakaway republics of Abkhazia and South Ossetia to proclaim their independence from Tbilisi. Pro-Moscow forces in Transnistria, legally part of Moldova, have taken a similar path.

US concern that Putin, despite previous assurances to the contrary, is now seeking effectively to partition Ukraine has been fuelled by rebel territorial gains. Nato estimates that the separatists, backed by Russian reinforcements including T-80 tanks, have seized control of an additional 200 square miles in the past four months.

“The assessment of some senior western officials is that the Kremlin’s goal is to replace the Minsk agreement [the September pact that proposed a ceasefire and territorial guarantees] with an accord that... would leave the separatists with a more economically viable enclave,” the New York Times reported.

Ukrainian rebels’ call to arms ‘shows they are weak’
Resumed peace talks in Minsk at the weekend collapsed within hours after rebel representatives sought to redraw the proposed demarcation line between the two sides to include their recent territorial gains. The Organisation for Security and Cooperation in Europesaid the rebels “were not even prepared to discuss implementation of a ceasefire and withdrawal of heavy weapons”.

By leaking internal discussions about supplying lethal weapons to Kiev, the Obama administration may be warning Putin to back off. US and EU sanctions, renewed last week, have failed to stop him. Diplomatic interventions by Germany’s Angela Merkel and France’s François Hollande have also proven ineffective. Instead, US officials say Putin has deployed new heavy weapons and 1,000 specialist military and intelligence personnel, and the fighting has intensified. About 5,000 people have died since last April, with more than 1 million displaced.

The US secretary of state, John Kerry, is due in Kiev on Thursday and will use the visit to take the temperature in the Ukrainian capital as the US administration weighs its options.

Lt Col Vanessa Hillman, a Pentagon spokeswoman, said the administration’s focus “remains on pursuing a solution through diplomatic means,” but added, “we are always evaluating other options that will help create space for a negotiated solution to the crisis.”

But Washington’s threat risks turning what is currently a largely contained, internal insurrection into an international proxy war, pitting the US and Nato against Russia. In prospect now is the killing or maiming of Russians by American anti-tank missiles, a scenario not seen since the cold war-era occupation of Afghanistan by Soviet forces. The impact on wider European security could be deeply destabilising.

Tensions are already running high, not least with the increase in air and sea incidents involving the Russian military, such as last week’s provocative over-flight of the English channel. Nato’s decision to set up permanent military command centres in Poland, Romania, Bulgaria, Lithuania, Latvia and Estonia and its creation of a 5,000-strong rapid response force are characterised by Putin as an attempt by the west to contain Russia.Last week, he ridiculed Ukraine’s army as Nato’s “foreign legion”.

Such an American escalation would probably deepen European divisions over Ukraine. Greece, heavily indebted, and Hungary, which has close economic links to Russia, take a very different line, for example, from that of the UK, which American reports suggest could follow any US lead in supplying weapons.

Uncertainty about Russian intentions has already caused a bad case of the jitters in Finland, Sweden and the Baltic republics. In the Czech Republic, the army chief of staff, General Petr Pavel, was quoted last week as predicting that an escalation in Ukraine would lead to the biggest military manoeuvres since 9/11, with troops being posted to the borders and to guard strategic plants. There are also wider European fears of mass refugee movements and manufactured unrest among expatriate ethnic Russian and Ukrainian minorities.

Judging by past performance, Putin is more likely to up the ante than back down if the US goes ahead. Retaliatory Russian escalation, which could include wider military intervention in Ukraine, renewed interference in Moldova, Georgia and the Baltic region or, for example, stepped-up deployment and testing of Iskander-M nuclear-capable cruise missiles in Kaliningrad, the Russian enclave between Poland and Lithuania.

Putin may calculate that, as with Georgia in 2008 and Crimea last year, the US and Nato will not move militarily to thwart him in the end. He would use any Ukraine escalation to boost his narrative to the Russian people that the Fatherland is under siege by the west. But the obvious danger is that he may over-play his hand and, in his hubris and arrogance, provoke a wider calamity.

US increasingly concerned that Russia is intent on partitioning Ukraine | World news | The Guardian

Looks like USA entered the conflict officially by providing arms and "trainers".


----------



## Hindustani78

metronome said:


> showed that we will not be swayed by the west into backing their stance on a conflict far away from our land but we stand with Russia. 99% general population here probably couldn't pick Ukraine on a map, those who do know of the conflict, are with the Russians.



Oh come now. Just dont forget we use to get spare parts from Ukraine and even signed contract with Ukraine for An-32 upgrading the fleet of 105 aircraft of which 40 were to be developed in Ukraine and the remaining were to be modernised in IAF facilities in Kanpur.


----------



## metronome

Hindustani78 said:


> Oh come now. Just dont forget we use to get spare parts from Ukraine and even signed contract with Ukraine for An-32 upgrading the fleet of 105 aircraft of which 40 were to be developed in Ukraine and the remaining were to be modernised in IAF facilities in Kanpur.


once/if they have a legitimate government, for now all business with the current junta should be stalled as they are an illegitimate entity and involved in a civil war.


----------



## LowPost

*Merkel says ceasefire must be restored in Ukraine*
BUDAPEST Mon Feb 2, 2015 1:13pm GMT

(Reuters) - German Chancellor Angela Merkel appealed on Monday for a ceasefire to be urgently restored in Ukraine, under the terms of the Minsk peace plan, and added Germany would not support Kiev's military forces through deliveries of weapons.

"Germany will not support Ukraine with weapons. I am convinced this conflict cannot be solved by military means," Merkel said during a press conference in Budapest with Hungarian leader Viktor Orban.

Merkel says ceasefire must be restored in Ukraine| Reuters


----------



## Hindustani78

metronome said:


> once/if they have a legitimate government, for now all business with the current junta should be stalled as they are an illegitimate entity and involved in a civil war.



we should not derail this thread.

Last modernized *aircraft* will be delivered in 2017.

IAF awaits 'safe' return of last batch of AN-32 fleet
IAF officials insist that the ongoing crisis between Russia and Ukraine has not impacted the An-32 upgrade programme as Ukraine ensures insulation of of aerospace industry from external factors because of economic reasons.

The overhaul programme includes extension of the AN-32’s life up to 40 years besides overhauling and re-equipping the aircraft with new systems.


----------



## Hindustani78

***********************************************************
According to New york times.

In recent weeks, Russia has shipped a large number of heavy weapons to support the separatists’ offensive in eastern Ukraine, including T-80 and T-72 tanks, multiple-launch rocket systems, artillery and armored personnel carriers, Western officials say.

Some of the weapons are too sophisticated to be used by hastily trained separatists, a Western official said. NATO officials estimate that about 1,000 Russian military and intelligence personnel are supporting the separatist offensive while Ukrainian officials insist that the number is much higher.


----------



## vostok

Rights Group Slams Rise o fNeo-Nazism in Ukraine on Stalingrad Anniversary.
*World Without Nazism president Boris Spiegel chastised the rise of neo-Nazism in the Ukrainian heart of Europe in a statement on the 72nd anniversary of the battle of Stalingrad.*
MOSCOW, February 2 (Sputnik) — In a statement released on the 72nd anniversary commemorating the end of Battle of Stalingrad, Boris Spiegel, President of the "World Without Nazism" international rights organization, offered a harsh rebuke to Ukrainian neo-fascists and neo-Nazi battalions fighting in eastern Ukraine, warning them that they would share the fate of Axis armies at Stalingrad.

"Today neo-Nazis are once again raising their heads. Their ideology is poisoning civil society in the very heart of Europe," Spiegel writes. He notes that these groups have committed war crimes against those "who honor the memory [of Soviet soldiers] over the Nazi machine of death."

"Neo-Nazis, under the guise of pseudo-patriotic slogans, shoot their own citizens, apply harsh punitive measures, including the impediment of delivery of humanitarian aid, fire at kindergartens, schools and hospitals filled with the children, women and the elderly, and at busses filled with civilians," the rights group head notes.

The members of these groups, "who do not respect these hundreds of deaths of innocent children, women and the elderly, risk being surrounded in a new Uranus pincer," Spiegel notes, referring to Operation Uranus, the Soviet operation to encircle Axis forces at Stalingrad. Over the course of the operation, Soviet forces surrounded nearly 300,000 Axis soldiers, and smashed the German Sixth Army. The Stalingrad battle, one of the largest during the Second World War, is widely considered to be the turning point of the war in Europe.

World Without Nazism is an international anti-Nazi organization founded in 2010. Its central aim is to prevent the rise of Neo-Nazism. The organization's efforts include education initiatives, the preservation of historical memory to the victims of Nazis war crimes, and informational and legal initiatives against efforts to rewrite the history of the Second World War.

Read more: Rights Group Slams Rise of Neo-Nazism in Ukraine on Stalingrad Anniversary / Sputnik International


----------



## vostok



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## metronome

nice


----------



## Hindustani78

Information about Su-25 shot down by terrorists is false - Міністерство оборони України

*Tuesday, February 3,* DONBAS — The information spread by representatives of so called LNR distributed by information agencies and online media *about Ukrainian AF aircraft allegedly shot down by terrorists over Irmino is FALSE.*

The ATO press center asks journalists, bloggers, users of social networks to remain unprovoked by terrorists and spread information received from official sources only.

**********************************************************************

Five Ukrainian servicemen killed, 27 injured in Donbas in past 24 hours| Ukrinform
KYIV, February 3 /Ukrinform/. Five Ukrainian servicemen have been killed and 27 have been injured in the area of the anti-terrorist operation in Donbas in the past 24 hours.

Spokesman for the anti-terrorist operation in eastern Ukraine Andriy Lysenko said this at a briefing in Kyiv on Monday.

"During the shelling and clashes Ukraine has lost five soldiers, another 27 were injured," he said.

On Feb. 3, St. Maria Battalion fighters attended a ceremony before leaving for military training at St. Sofia Square









DPR militants ready to exchange more than 10 prisoners with ATO forces : UNIAN news

Militants of the Donetsk People’s Republic organization are ready to exchange a group of more than 10 prisoners with the Ukrainian armed forces, Commissioner for Human Rights of the DPR Daria Morozova said on Tuesday, according to Russian news agency RIA Novosti.

"Today, the process of exchange of prisoners is in preparation. At the moment I can say that the exchange will be more than 10 people [in exchange] for 10 people. It’s difficult to give any dates yet, as everything is still being worked out," she said.

As reported earlier, the Ukrainian armed forces captured seven militants from the Vostok militant unit near the Donetsk airport. Militants from the local community, a Russian citizen and a Russian professional soldier were among them.


**************************************************************************************

*A total of 150 citizens were evacuated from Debaltseve on Tuesday to territory controlled by the Ukrainian authorities, Deputy Head of the Interior Ministry of the Donetsk region Ilia Kiva wrote on his Facebook page on Tuesday.*
*



*

Two women killed by artillery attack on Novotoshkivske, Luhansk rgn
03.02.2015

Two women were killed and a man suffered injuries in an artillery attack on the village of Novotoshkivske in the Popasna district of the Luhansk region, the press service of Luhansk region state administration head Hennadiy Moskal said.

"The town of Novotoshkivske, located in the vicinity of the 29th roadblock on the Bakhmutka [route], has been the target of massive Grad rocket launcher attacks in the past two days. Several dozen shells exploded in the town center. Residential buildings, a school and a shop have been hit directly. Some buildings were razed and burned down and some others suffered serious damage. Two women, aged 63 and 74, died and a [75-year-old] man was injured," the report said.

Ukrainian authorities put the blame on the militants.

Electric power and water supply has been disrupted, and most tenants have moved away. The Novotoshkivske population has depleted from over 2,200 to approximately 400.

Moskal reported the situation of Krymske, several kilometers from the former 31st roadblock, too. He said Grad rocket launchers damaged seven residential buildings there on Monday.

About 80% of the residents have abandoned Krymske and several dozens more are waiting for their chance to flee. They are planned to be evacuated by military vehicles.

"The evacuation of other villages which have found themselves on the frontline is in progress. About 70 villagers were moved from Stakhanovets (a neighborhood of Zolote-3) to Lysychansk by military servicemen yesterday. Only pensioners are left in the village; they are refusing to leave their homes," Moskal said.

**************************************************************************

Militants shell Ukrainian positions and residential areas 73 times on February 3 - read on - uatoday.tv

Ukrainian Defence Ministry reports that Russian-backed militants have shelled Ukrainian residential areas and Ukrainian military positions 73 times in the past 24 hours. The heaviest shelling was recorded in the Debaltseve zone. Ukrainian Defence Ministry officials said that according to their analysis Debaltseve remains the main target for militants.

Ukrainian military officials report that Ukrainian forces have not withdrawn from any positions in the past 24 hours and no forces are currently encircled.

According to Ukrainian Defence Ministry figures, 157 militants were killed and 284 wounded on February 2.

************************************************************************

Firing continues in Mariupol - watch on - uatoday.tv
Residents of the village of Chermalyk in Donetsk region have reported the presence of the Kalmius pro-Russia militant group, which includes Russian mercenaries and Cossacks. Residents say the group has fired large calibre weapons over their village on numerous occassions.

Local residents, who have come to presume on themselves for food, said electricity is switched off frequently and that the militants have damaged the local gas line.

*Vasyl, Local resident:* "_We buy some products when it's possible. We made flour and butter by ourselves, bake our own bread._"

Operations at the local farm were suspended because of the constant shelling, leaving people without work. Children, however, continue walking to and from school, sometimes finding ordinance in the nearby fields.

Russian-backed militants this week shelled the villages of Talakovka and Pavlopol, located near the port city of Mariupol. The shelling comes just a week after 31 people were killed when grad rockets struck a residential area in Mariupol.

*****************************************************************


----------



## Hindustani78

People walk outside a house, which according to locals was recently damaged by shelling, in Donetsk February 3, 2015.




A member of the Ukrainian armed forces offers local residents to join people who are boarding a bus and fleeing from military conflict in Debaltseve, February 3, 2015.




A man walks past the damaged city council building in Debaltseve, February 3, 2015.




Pro-Russian rebels drive a self-propelled anti-aircraft system Strela-10 in Donetsk February 3, 2015.




People sit inside a bus before the departure, as they flee due to the military conflict, in Debaltseve, February 3, 2015.




A member of the Ukrainian armed forces assists local residents onto a bus, to flee the military conflict, in Debaltseve, February 3, 2015.




A pro-Russian separatist checks a driver's documents in Zhdanivka town, northeast from Donetsk, February 2, 2015.




A woman stands in her house, which was damaged by recent shelling, in central Donetsk, eastern Ukraine, February 2, 2015.




A man shows a staircase at a multi-storey block of flats damaged by shelling in Yenakieve town, northeast from Donetsk, February 2, 2015.


----------



## Hindustani78

A woman reacts as she stands near a multi-storey block of flats damaged by shelling in Yenakieve town, northeast from Donetsk, Ukraine, February 2, 2015. REUTERS/Maxim Shemetov





A woman reacts as she looks at the debris inside a flat at a residential block damaged by recent shelling in Yenakieve town, northeast from Donetsk, February 2, 2015. REUTERS/Maxim Shemetov





A woman cries as she holds a child, while on a bus waiting to flee the military conflict, in Debaltseve, February 3, 2015. REUTERS/Sergey Polezhaka




A boy looks through a bus window before the departure, as people flee due to the military conflict, in Debaltseve, February 3, 2015. REUTERS/Sergey Polezhaka




A woman and a firefighter walk amidst the debris of a house, which according to locals was recently damaged by shelling, in Donetsk, February 3, 2015. REUTERS/Alexander Ermochenko




A woman surveys damage done to a house, which according to locals was recently damaged by shelling, in the suburbs of Donetsk, January 30, 2015. REUTERS/Alexander Ermochenko




Men cover the body of a victim of shelling before loading it onto a stretcher to be put into a vehicle at a site hit by shelling in Donetsk, January 30, 2015. REUTERS/Alexander Ermochenko




Men remove a broken window near the body of a victim of shelling at a site hit by shelling in Donetsk, January 30, 2015. REUTERS/Alexander Ermochenko





Ukrainian soldiers guard a check point near the town of debaltseve in Artemivsk, Ukraine on Feb. 3, 2015. (Photo: AP)




Ukrainian servicemen train with weapons at their position near Lysychansk. Obama, meanwhile, is reconsidering sending lethal assistance to Ukraine.


----------



## vostok

01.-03.02.15


----------



## vostok

Debaltsevo cauldron 3.02.15 (junta - blue, militia - red)


----------



## Hindustani78

ATO NEWS: ATO troops destroy rebels’ TOS-1 ‘Buratino’ heavy flamethrower system - Міністерство оборони України

*Wednesday, February 4,* DONBAS — According to the ATO press center, over night the pro-Russia illegal armed formations have attacked the Ukrainian positions for 25 times.

The majority of attacks were in Lugansk direction. The terrorists used artillery, Grad system, grenade launchers and mortars against Ukrainian military and local communities.

The enemy makes attempts to breach the Ukrainian positions in Debaltseve direction. Over night the terrorists have attacked the Ukrainian troops for 9 times.

One attack was observed in Mariupil direction and two attacks were observed in Donetsk direction.

The rebels sustain heavy casualties thanks to coordinated actions of the Ukrainian military.

According to preliminary data, on February 3, ATO forces killed 18 terrorists, wounded 55 rebels.

The ATO press center informed that according to preliminary data, on February 2, the enemy casualties were over 150 killed and over 280 wounded. ATO units destroyed TOS-1 ‘Buratino’ heavy flamethrower system, 4 cannons, 4 vehicles and 18 combat armored vehicles of the pro-Russia illegal armed formations.

*************************************************

Artillery of North Operations Command blocks enemy movement - Міністерство оборони України

*Artillery of North Operations Command blocks enemy movement *
*Wednesday, February 4, * DONBAS — The Press Center of the North Operations Command informs artillery units of the sector have completed 25 fire tasks. The terrorists allegedly missed two armored vehicles.

A rebels’ tank was destroyed near Smile and an APC was destroyed near Jovte.

In the past 24 hours, the North Operations Command positions were attacked for 23 times. Particularly, the pro-Russian illegal formations attacked Stanytsa Luganska, Schastya, Peredilske, Petrivka, Olkhove, Verkhnio-Vilhova, Kryakivka.

********************************************************

Two Ukrainian servicemen killed, 18 wounded in Donbas in past 24 hours| Ukrinform

KYIV, February 4 /Ukrinform/. Two Ukrainian servicemen have been killed and 18 have been wounded in the area of the anti-terrorist operation in Donbas in the past 24 hours.

Acting Spokesperson for the General Staff of the Ukrainian Armed Forces Vladyslav Selezniov said this at a briefing in Kyiv on Wednesday, an Ukrinform correspondent reported.

"During the shelling and clashes Ukraine has lost two soldiers, another 18 suffered injuries of various degrees of severity," he said.

Selezniov added that all wounded soldiers were transported to medical facilities.

********************************************************

Five people killed in shelling of Donetsk hospital| Ukrinform

KYIV, February 4 /Ukrinform/. Five civilians have been killed as a result of shelling of Donetsk residential district Tekstilshchik.

As an Ukrinform correspondent has learnt from local physicians, four people have been killed near the city hospital №27, another person has been killed inside the building. In addition, four people, caught in fire, have been injured.

Witnesses also report that premises of five schools, one gymnasium and five preschool have been damaged in the neighborhood.

An elderly Ukrainian man is helped by a Ukrainian army soldier and a citizen during evacuation of civilians in the Donetsk Oblast city of Debaltseve on Feb. 3. At least 19 civilians and five government troops were killed over the previous 24 hours as fierce clashes raged between Russian-backed separatists and Ukraine's outgunned forces.
© AFP





**********************

The map reflecting the situation in Donbas as of 12.00 on February 4





The Security Service of Ukraine on Feb. 4 arrested a suspected traitor working in the military's General Staff. The suspect is believed to have been plotting an armed attack on Parliament to disrupt the lawmakers' session on Feb. 5, SBU chief Valentyn Nalyvaichenko reported.

The suspect was identified as Mykhailo Chornobay, a lieutenant colonel of the Ukrainian army, who headed a department in General Staff. A suspected accomplice was arrested at the same time.

Chornobay cooperated with an agent of the self-proclaimed Donetsk People’s Republic and received orders from Russian secret services, Nalyvaichenko said.







bobo6661 said:


>



SBU claims to have killed militants responsible for Mariupol attack : UNIAN news
04.02.2015

*A counterintelligence unit of Ukraine’s SBU Security Service has eliminated a group of 11 people led by a Russian serviceman who organized and carried out shelling of the residential areas of Mariupol with Grad rockets on January 24, SBU Chairman Valentyn Nalyvaichenko said on Wednesday. *

*Nalyvaichenko said the special operation to kill the militants was conducted near the village of Bezimyane in Novoazovskiy district, Donetsk region. According to Nalyvaichenko, this area is under the control of militants, and therefore the only alternative was their physical elimination.*

*Nalyvaichenko said he hoped that the Russian military and the Russian-led militants from the local population would send the bodies of those killed to the members of their families.*

04.02.2015 | 14:00
1 0 2 1 0
*The militants of the Luhansk People’s Republic organization have said that they attacked a Ukrainian armed forces column near Debaltseve using an aircraft, Russian news agency RIA Novosti reported on Wednesday. *

*According to the report, the militants said they used a Ukrainian Su-25 jet aircraft that was captured in July, 2014.*

*Ukraine has linked militant's claims of using the aviation with the possible use of Russian air forces in the Donbas.*

*"The militants have created a basis in order to for Russian Su-25 jet aircraft to be used in Donetsk and Luhansk regions," MP form the Bloc of Poroshenko Party Yuliy Mamchur said.*

*As reported earlier, Ukraine claimed that aircraft and helicopters that could have been used by the militants were destroyed as a result of a special operation by Ukrainian forces.*

*Can anyone have any other source ? *



vostok said:


> DPR army before the attack on Uglegorsk
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



http://www.interfax.com/newsinf.asp?pg=5&id=569332
Ukrainian military maintains partial control over Vuhlehirsk
04.02.2015

Vuhlehirsk (near Debaltseve) is partially controlled by the Ukrainian forces, Andriy Lysenko, a spokesman for the anti-terrorist operation, said.

Citing the most recent information, Lysenko said that part of the city is controlled by militants and that the Ukrainian troops remained in some positions.

"In addition, there is fire support, which is maintained by our artillery," Lysenko told a briefing in Kyiv on Wednesday.

Lysenko said several attacks on Ukrainian forces had been fought off last night.

**************************************************

Russian tank column reportedly destroyed near Debaltseve - read on - uatoday.tv
04.02.2015 17:39 


"Seven tanks were destroyed during the first day of the offensive by Russian-backed militants, with a further four tanks destroyed over the next two days. Three additional tanks appear to have suffered technical problems. Russian-backed forces are currently attempting to retrieve the three damaged tanks to repair them."


----------



## Hindustani78

Mobilized servicemen undergo training - Міністерство оборони України

*Thursday, February 5*. CHERNIHIV OBLAST — Mobilized men are trained at the 196th training center of the Ukrainian Land Forces. About 6,000 servicemen will refresh their skills. Desna center is capable to provide training in about 100 Army specializations.

The servicemen will start practice tomorrow — they will fire from small arms, combat vehicles, they will drive tanks, BMP, BRDM, etc.. The mobilized servicemen will learn tactics, take engineering and physical training, and work out the methods of first aid provision. The soldiers will also work out actions at check points based on the experience of servicemen gained during the anti-terror operation.














http://www.ukrinform.ua/eng/news/fi..._29_injured_in_donbas_in_past_24_hours_328827
KYIV, February 5 /Ukrinform/. Five Ukrainian servicemen have been killed and 29 have been injured in the area of the anti-terrorist operation in Donbas in the past 24 hours.

Spokesman for the anti-terrorist operation in eastern Ukraine Andriy Lysenko said this at a briefing in Kyiv on Thursday.

"During the shelling and clashes Ukraine has lost five soldiers, another 29 were injured," he said.

Refugees from Debaltseve get into buses in Artemivsk to escape the pro-Russain rebels shelling on Feb. 5, 2015. 
© AFP 




Refugees from Debaltseve get into buses in Artemivsk to escape the pro-Russain rebels shelling on February 5, 2015. 
© AFP 





Two Ukrainian soldiers killed in fighting near Volnovakha, Donetsk region
05.02.2015

Two servicemen of the Ukrainian Armed Forces were killed in fighting in the village of Shyrokyne in the Volnovakha district of the Donetsk region on Wednesday.

"An armed clash with the adversary occurred today in the locality of Shyrokyne, which is a neutral area. Confirmed reports indicate that two soldiers of the Ukrainian Armed Forces were killed in the fighting. Information about those injured is being verified," the Azov regiment said on its VKontakte account on Wednesday.

Ukrainian military vehicle in Eastern Ukraine


----------



## Hindustani78

A Ukrainian tank is seen near the eastern Ukrainian town of Debaltseve February 5, 2015.
Credit: Reuters/Gleb Garanich




A woman and a child look through a bus window before leaving as people flee the conflict in Debaltseve, eastern Ukraine, February 5, 2015.




Local residents wait for a bus to flee the conflict in Debaltseve, eastern Ukraine, February 5, 2015.




A municipal official looks through the window of a residential block, which was damaged by a shelling on Wednesday according to locals, in Donetsk, February 5, 2015.




Local residents wait to board a bus to flee the conflict in Debaltseve, eastern Ukraine, February 5, 2015.




Local residents flee the conflict in Debaltseve, eastern Ukraine, February 5, 2015.


----------



## Hindustani78

A local resident cooks outside her house as children play nearby in Debaltseve, eastern Ukraine, February 5, 2015.




A tank of the separatist self-proclaimed Donetsk People's Republic, damaged during battles with the Ukrainian armed forces, is seen on the roadside outside Vuhlehirsk, Donetsk region, February 4




A member of the armed forces of the separatist self-proclaimed Donetsk People's Republic holds up a large-caliber bullet for the camera in Vuhlehirsk, Donetsk region, February 4, 2015.




A member of the armed forces of the separatist self-proclaimed Donetsk People's Republic walks near a building destroyed during battles with the Ukrainian armed forces in Vuhlehirsk, Donetsk region




Members of the separatist self-proclaimed Donetsk People's Republic drive armoured vehicles, with Saint George slaying the Dragon displayed on a red flag, near Yenakiieve, Donetsk region, February 4




Members of the armed forces of the separatist self-proclaimed Donetsk People's Republic gather at a checkpoint in Vuhlehirsk, Donetsk region, February 4, 2015.




Members of the armed forces of the separatist self-proclaimed Donetsk People's Republic walk near a burnt truck in Vuhlehirsk, Donetsk region, February 4, 2015.




An armoured vehicle and a building, damaged during battles between the armed forces of the separatist self-proclaimed Donetsk People's Republic and the Ukrainian armed forces, are seen in Vuhlehirsk


----------



## vostok

05.02.15 Debaltsevo cauldron (junta - blue, militia - red)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rashid.sarwar

vostok said:


> 05.02.15 Debaltsevo cauldron (junta - blue, militia - red)
> View attachment 190740


Looks like justa surrounded in the middle... What are the particular gains and loses by militia and junta. Sorry I can't read russian.


----------



## vostok

rashid.sarwar said:


> Looks like justa surrounded in the middle... What are the particular gains and loses by militia and junta. Sorry I can't read russian.


The militia took Kalinovka, but lost Kamenka. The fire was stopped temporarily to civilians could leave Debaltsevo.

Uglegorsk, freed by DPR.


----------



## Hindustani78

A pro-Russian rebel guards captured former Ukrainian Army checkpoint outside Vuhlehirsk, Donetsk region, eastern Ukraine.





06.02.2015
Two Ukrainian troops killed, 26 wounded in Donbas in past 24 hours
Two Ukrainian troops were killed and 26 wounded in Donbas in the past 24 hours, Andriy Lysenko, a spokesman for the anti-terrorist operation, said at a briefing in Kyiv on Friday.






*Ukrainian forces have identified a militant subversion group who fired on residential areas of Avdiyivka in Donetsk region disguised as troops from a Ukrainian volunteer battalion, Ukrainian security officials have claimed. *
*



*


----------



## Hindustani78

ATO NEWS: Ukrainian servicemen destroy enemy’s ammunition depots - Міністерство оборони України

*Friday, February 6*. DONBAS — According to the press center of the anti-terror operation, this night was tense in the anti-terror operation (ATO) region. Totally, there were 19 attacks against Ukrainian positions.

Pro-Russia illegal armed formations activated their illegal efforts in Lugansk direction. The enemy used artillery, mortars, and tanks.

Donetsk direction: the terrorists made attacks against Nobolaspa and Petrivske.

The intensity of attacks in Debaltseve direction was reduced. Meanwhile, the town was attacked by Grad systems and mortars.

Mariupil: the illegal armed formations attacked Lomakine and Pavlopol.

Ukrainian military repel the enemy’s attacks. The enemy sustains heavy casualties and losses (February 4-5): 60 terrorists killed, 4 tanks, 2 self-propelled artillery weapons destroyed. Near Bryanka, Ukrainian troops destroyed 7 ammunition depots of the pro-Russia illegal armed formations.

Yesterday, in the afternoon, Ukrainian air defense systems detected the enemy’s UAV; it was destroyed.

It is worth mentioning the Ukrainian forces have not left any positions.

*************************************************************

Future officers enhance their combat skills - Міністерство оборони України

*Friday, February 6,* ODESA — Last year cadets of the military academy have field training. Chief of Department Col. Stanislav Chumak commented:

“In the context of the unrests in east of Ukraine, we’ve adjusted the educational program. For the first time since Ukraine’s independence, we’ll graduate officers at the end of this month, not in summer as it was last year. Future officers must be attentive and well-concentrated to achieve positive results. I can state they will accomplish all the tasks assigned.”

The cadets perform various firing exercises, drive BMP-1 (APC) and BMP-2 (APC) as well as work out recon tasks, actions on patrol and actions in the enemy ambush.

“Field training is led by instructors who have participated in the ‘anti-terror’ operation in Donetsk and Lugansk regions. For cadets various combat situations are simulated. The cadets’ morale is high,” Col. Stanislav Chumak told.


----------



## Hindustani78

Armoured vehicles, destroyed during battles between the armed forces of the separatist self-proclaimed Donetsk People's Republic and the Ukrainian armed forces, are seen in Vuhlehirsk, Ukraine, February 6, 2015. REUTERS/Maxim Shemetov




A local resident rides his bicycle along a street in Vuhlehirsk, Donetsk region, Ukraine, February 6, 2015. REUTERS/Maxim Shemetov


----------



## nangyale

The Junta forces are getting snokered.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nangyale

*US weapons deliveries to the junta*
US political culture and propaganda has deeply ingrained in the minds of those exposed to the corporate media the notion that weapons or technologies win wars. This is not so. Or, not really so.
Yes, when the difference in technologies is very big AND very wide, meaning a full generational change across most key weapon systems, this can help. But not one weapon system alone, and not when the difference in quality is marginal. 

Furthermore, a simpler, more "primitive" weapon which totally outclassed on the testing range can suddenly become much better suited to real combat then some techno-marvel. This is, by the way, one of the biggest problems with US weapons. Here is how they are designed:
*You take all the latest and most advanced technologies, put them together, then create a new "superior" design, then design a new mission profile to fit that design, then sell (figuratively and literally) the new concept to Congress, especially to those Congressmen who come from the districts where production is planned - and, voilà, you have your brand new top of the line US weapon. And the costs? Who cares?! Just print some more money, and that's it.*
Russian weapons are designed in a totally different way:
Take a mission profile, determine a need, then take all the cheapest, simplest and most reliable technologies available and combine them into your weapon system, then have that prototype tested in military units, then modify the weapons system according to the military's reaction and then produce it.
*In other words, US weapons are designed by engineers and produced by businessmen and politicians, they are not really designed for war at all. Russian weapons, in contrast, are ordered by the military and created by design bureau's and they have only one objective: real, dirty and ugly warfare.*
This is why the good old MiG-29 could fly better with its old fashioned hydraulics then the F-18s with fly-by-wire. It was never that the Russians could not built fly-by-wire aircraft (the SU-27 already had it), but that for the MiG-29 design goals, it was not needed.
What I am getting at here is two things: 
a) US weapons are not nearly as good as their marketing and
b) "older" Russian weapons are often much better for actual warfighting.
Let's say the US delivers large quantities of Javelin's to the junta. So what? All that Russia will have to do in reaction is deliver 9M133 Kornets to the Novorussians. Can you guess which system is both cheaper and better?
When the US gave the junta counter-battery radars what did Russia do? The same thing. Now both sides have them.
Now here comes the key question:* which of the two sides relies more on armor and artillery? Exactly - the junta.*
When confronted with a problems, Americans love to do to things: throw money at it and throw technological "solutions" at it. This never works, but that is what they are good at.
*The fact is that even in the 21st century what wins wars is not money or fancy gear, but courage, determination, moral strength, will power and the rage which seizes you when faced with brute, ugly evil.
The junta forces have none of that. Their death squads (Aidar, Azov) can't fight a real ugly battle, and the regular military is demoralized. You can throw all the money and fancy gear at these guys, but they will never have the will power of the soldiers of Givi, Motorola or Mozgovoi.*

The real reason why US weapon deliveries to the junta would be a big deal is not military, but political - it would be a visible sign of direct US aggression against Novorussia and, through it, Russia herself. That is why the Russians that the consequences of such deliveries on a large scale would be very serious. But in purely military terms, it would change very little.

The Saker

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nangyale



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Five Ukrainian servicemen killed over past 24 hours| Ukrinform
KYIV, February 7 /Ukrinform/. Five Ukrainian servicemen were killed in the ATO area over past 24 hours.

This has been announced by spokesman for the antiterrorist operation Volodymyr Poliovyi at a press briefing on Saturday.

"Five Ukrainian servicemen were killed, other 26 were injured over past 24 hours," he said.



The map reflecting the situation in Donbas as of 12.00 on February 7





Oksana Kovalenko, a refugee from Horlivka, comes home to a dormitory for displaced people in Artemivsk of Donetsk Oblast on Feb. 4.
© Anastasia Vlasova




A view to a room for a short-time stay for displaced people in a dormitory in Artemivsk of Donetsk Oblast on Feb. 4.
© Anastasia Vlasova




The dwellers of the dormitory for displaced people cook lunch at a common kitchen in Artemivsk of Donetsk Oblast on Feb. 4.
© Anastasia Vlasova




Pancakes lie on the table of a common kitchen in Artemivsk of Donetsk Oblast on Feb. 4.
© Anastasia Vlasova




Ilya, a refugee from Horlivka, runs into his room in a dormitory in Artemivsk of Donetsk Oblast on Feb. 4. Ilya has a light form of a cerebral palsy. His mother left for Russia, so he is staying with his mother's friend Svitlana Kovalenko. 
© Anastasia Vlasova





A Ukrainian soldier is seen atop of a Ukrainian armored vehicle while resupplying their battalion at the gate of the town of Debaltseve, in the Donetsk Oblast, on Feb. 3, 2015.
© AFP 





Tanks of pro-Russian separatists ride towards the eastern Ukrainian city of Donetsk on January 22, 2015. At least 41 people were killed in Ukraine's east on January 22, one of the deadliest days in the separatist war, with a bloody bus shelling in Donetsk
© AFP PHOTO/ ALEKSANDER GAYUK 





Media: Another unexplained explosion hits Odesa : UNIAN news
06.02.2015

*Another explosion hit Odesa early on Friday morning, the latest in a series of unexplained blasts in the southern Ukrainian port city in recent months. *




Photo from timer.od.ua
The incident occurred at about 0335 on the city’s Marshal Zhukov Avenue, local newspaper Timer reported.

The explosion blasted a hole in the wall of a building and shattered windows in three ground floor apartments. Several cars that were parked near the explosion site were also damaged.





Photo from timer.od.ua
Based on the nature of the damage, the explosive device was placed under the gas pipe that runs along the wall of the building, according to reports.

No casualties were reported according to the preliminary information, Timer reported. It said police are investigating the incident.


----------



## vostok

UNDER FIRE: fire fight between Ukraine and LNR forces In Sahzharovka, 6KM from Debaltseve

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

11 Ukrainian heroes. R.I.P. - Міністерство оборони України

Friday, February 6. DNIPROPETROVSK — The funeral ceremony was held for 11 soldiers deceased for liberty, independence and territorial integrity of Ukraine near the Opera and Ballet Theater.

One soldier was identified due to DNA test: Viktor Tsybenko, 47 years old; he was killed in last August near Illovaysk. Unfortunately, ten soldiers are unknown for the moment.

Totally, in Dnipropetrovsk, 136 unknown persons were buried. 20 persons were lately identified due to DNA test.

Rest in Piece.


















A new blast in a series of bomb attacks rocks Odesa s downtown| Ukrinform

KYIV, February 6 /Ukrinform/. A powerful blast rocked Odesa, the largest southern Ukrainian port city, approximately 3:35 in the morning. It occurred in Marshal Zhukov Avenue near a bank branch.

The website of Odesa city reported the news.

According to spokesman of Odesa regional police Volodymyr Shabliyenko, preliminary data indicate that an explosive device was detonated which was left on a window sill in the equivalent of 200 gram of TNT.

No victims were reported. Two windows at the bank were shattered. The blast also shattered the windows of apartments in residential buildings and a parked car located within a radius of 20 meters.

Police, rescuers and medical personnel are working on the scene.

At least four explosion series occurred in Odesa in recent months. The perpetrators often attack offices of voluntary associations that support Ukrainian military in the Donbas conflict zone.

One Ukrainian servicemen killed, 25 injured in Donbas in past 24 hours| Ukrinform

KYIV, February 6 /Ukrinform/. One Ukrainian serviceman has been killed and 25 have been injured in the area of the anti-terrorist operation in Donbas in the past 24 hours.

Acting Spokesperson for the General Staff of the Ukrainian Armed Forces Vladyslav Selezniov said this at a briefing in Kyiv on Friday, an Ukrinform correspondent reported.

"During the shelling and clashes Ukraine has lost one soldier, another 25 were injured," he said.

Selezniov added that all wounded soldiers were transported to medical facilities.

Currently, 456 Ukrainian military, including 12 seriously wounded are in hospitals and medical facilities, he said.


----------



## nangyale

*Novorussian mobilization plans*

Everybody has heard that Zakharchenko announced that he would mobilize 100'000 men on a volunteer basis (at least initially). Some believe that the idea here is purely to "match" the junta's plans. I don't think so. Let me explain why.
One of the biggest problems for the Novorussians has always been the inability to protect their flanks and put enough men in each town or location they hold. They have been very careful with this and this is why their forces did not end up trapped in "cauldrons" though the risk was real in Gorlovka and near Mariupol. The Novorussians plan to create three additional motor-rifle brigades which will allow them to not only enter, but hold much larger chunks of territory. These forces will not be ready anytime soon, but by late spring early summer the Novorussians might have enough forces to *safely* blockade Mariupol and secure the rest of the line of contact. These need not be highly trained crack assault forces, just normally trained motor-rifle battalions with additional fire support. And, remember, to hold a line you do not need a solider in a foxhole every couple of feet. You just need to hold a few key positions, have artillery support ready and a defensive reserve group.
So my belief is that what Zakharchenko was saying to the junta is this: "_if you continue like this, we will soon be coming for you_".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheRafael00000

Obama asked Germany to go for battle and arming the Keiv fighters. But Germany said straight no! LOL! How weak has US become?


----------



## vostok

Militia just claimed Chernukhino under their control.


----------



## Hindustani78

TheRafael00000 said:


> Obama asked Germany to go for battle and arming the Keiv fighters. But Germany said straight no! LOL! How weak has US become?




Germany and France President has issued a statement that its last chance for peace.


----------



## Schutz

vostok said:


> View attachment 190971


----------



## vostok

Russia's 13th Humanitarian Convoy Delivers Aid to Donetsk, Luhansk.
MOSCOW, (Sputnik) – Russia's humanitarian aid convoy arrived in Ukraine's southeastern regions of Donetsk and Luhansk, Emergencies Ministry said Sunday.
"A total of 100 trucks delivered more than 1,100 tons of humanitarian aid to Donetsk," Oleg Voronov, deputy chief of the crisis management center with the Russian Emergencies Ministry, said.
Earlier in the day, Voronov said that 70 trucks delivered 700 tons of food products, construction materials, and other supplies required for the population's sustenance to Luhansk.
After being unloaded, the trucks will head back to Russia's southern region of Rostov.
The 14th convoy to Donbas will be sent on February 15, according to the ministry.
Ukrainian southeastern regions of Donetsk and Luhansk have been facing a severe humanitarian crisis since Kiev started a military operation against local independence supporters in April 2014.
Since August 2014, Russia has sent 12 convoys with over 16,000 tons of humanitarian aid to the region.
Russia's 13th Humanitarian Convoy Delivers Aid to Donetsk, Luhansk / Sputnik International

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

A pro-Russian rebel picks up a Ukrainian flag on February 7, 2015 in the eastern Ukrainian town of Vuglegirsk in the Donetsk region. Kiev on on February 7 accused pro-Russian Ukrainian separatists of massing forces for fresh offensives, with seven civilians and five soldiers killed in the latest fighting in the east. AFP PHOTO/ ANDREY BORODULIN




A man looks at his house after shelling destroyed several homes in the eastern Ukrainian city of Donetsk on February 3, 2015. 
© AFP 




Military spokesperson: shelling in Donbas continues on Feb. 8
Over the past 24 hours 37 eastern towns and villages were shelled 111 times by Russian troops, spokesman of the anti-terrorist operation in Donbas, Andriy Lysenko, said on Feb. 8. In addition, Russian military launched two aerial surveillance drones from the territory of annexed Crimea peninsula, that illegally flew 600 meters into Kherson Oblast. 

Meanwhile, the leaders of Russia, Ukraine, Germany and France aim to meet in Minsk on Feb.11 to continue work on resolving the crisis in Ukraine after holding a conference call on Feb. 8, a German government spokesman said in a statement, according to Reuters report.

According to Lysenko, two informants who supplied pro-Russian rebels with military information, were arrested. They provided army of so-called Donetsk People's Republic with details of defence equipment movement and helped to engage targets as spotters. The arrested individuals jointly with Russian-backed militants were behind the shelling of thermal power plant in Shchastya, Luhansk Oblast.

**************************************************

Ukraine rebel Yevgeny fights on in Donetsk airport ruins | Zee News
Last Updated: Sunday, February 8, 2015 - 17:06

Donetsk: As soon as Yevgeny left hospital after being wounded in the battle for Ukrainian rebel stronghold Donetsk airport, he made his way back to the terminal`s apocalyptic surroundings and returned to fighting.


"I was wounded last month, during an assault to take the airport from Ukrainian forces," said pro-Russian separatist Yevgeny, 45, who has been fighting here for eight months.

"It was shrapnel from a tank shell. I came back here five days ago," said Yevgeny, a farmer before the war.

"I had four hectares of land, just next to the airport, in Spartak village," he said.

His village can be seen in the distance from a heavy machine gun position within the destroyed terminal.

Ukrainian forces are around a kilometre (just over half a mile) from the airport, separated by a no-man`s land littered with destroyed tanks and planes.

Donetsk airport is a ruin, gutted buildings, burnt vehicles and aircraft, twisted metal and concrete that bear no resemblance to the pristine modern buildings that were here nine months ago.The airport was the scene of constant fighting since the end of May and rebels finally took control of the site on January 23, but the shelling continues.

"We pushed the Ukrainians back just one kilometre," said Roman, 44, who commands a rebel unit at the airport.

"That doesn`t change anything for their artillery. They`re still in neighbouring villages. There`s no lull, the fighting continues as before."

Constant artillery and tank fire could be heard around the airport on Saturday.

Next to Yevgeny, two Orthodox Christian icons and a small prayer book are fastened to the wall, near a disassembled Kalashnikov ready to be cleaned and oiled.

"The Ukrainians sometimes try to send groups of 40-50 men towards our positions, under cover of tank fire," said a local commander who gave his name as "Grom" (Russian for thunder), explaining his unit`s sporadic outgoing machine gun fire.

Smoke rises in the distance from where Ukrainian shells hit Spartak village.

"They`re trying to hit our forces who are gathering intelligence over there," said Grom, 34, a former bodyguard who is now part of the Vostok battalion.

Around a kilometre from the airport, two separatist tanks fire a few rounds from behind a building before rapidly changing position.

In this neighbourhood of one- and two-storey buildings, the nine-storey building is the only place to get a good view of the area.

The top floor is leaning badly, apparently about to collapse on the battle-scarred building.

All around lie branches torn from trees by shrapnel, rubble, torn power lines, empty ammunition cases and destroyed houses.

Nearby, a red-brick building with a cross on the front bears the sign "Good news": an empty Protestant church that has also not escaped the conflict.

AFP

******************************************************
OSCE SMM sees military camp with tanks on militants-controlled territory
07.02.2015

The OSCE Special Monitoring Mission (SMM) has registered a military camp with tanks and tents on the part of Donetsk region, which is under control of the militants now.

"On the eastern outskirts of Donetsk city ('DPR'-controlled), the SMM saw one unmarked military tank (T-72) heading west towards Donetsk city. In 'DPR'-controlled territory the SMM saw a military camp with 14 tanks (T-72) and 7 BMP 1 infantry fighting vehicles (IFV) all unmarked, as well as seven medium-sized unmarked tents," reads a report from the mission posted on its website.

The SMM also observed two unmarked military tanks (T-72) at a checkpoint to the west of Petrivske (70km east-south-east of Donetsk). This territory also controlled by the 'DPR' fighters.


***********************************************************************
*OSCE Observer Mission at the Russian Checkpoints Gukovo and Donetsk*


----------



## vostok

Militia evacuating civilians from Chernukhino.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

A member of a rebel unit of the self-proclaimed separatist Donetsk People's Republic walks past a house destroyed by shelling in the village of Olenivka, south of Donetsk, February 7, 2015.

Credit: Reuters/Maxim Shemetov





Burnt military machinery in Uglegorsk. Background: a DPR bus column heading to Debaltsevo for evacuation of local residents from the combat zone. (RIA Novosti)




A militiaman of the People's Republic of Lugansk inspects a burnt-out Ukrainian tank in Novosvetlovka. (RIA Novosti / Valeriy Melnikov)


----------



## nekrasa

Brigade Kalmius during fight near Debalcevo cauldron:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Interfax 

8 Feb 2015

20:14 Militia sustaining losses in Ukrainian forces' counterattacks near Debaltseve


----------



## Schutz

huge explosion 

Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## vostok

The junta uses marking of ambulance to transport fighters and ammunition.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

fullstory
17:49 HRS IST
*Kiev, Feb 9 (AFP)* At least 1,500 Russian troops and convoys of military hardware entered Ukraine over the weekend, the Ukrainian military said today.

"One thousand five hundred Russian soldiers and 300 pieces of military equipment, including Grad missile systems, crossed the Ukraine-Russia border on February 7 and 8," Ukraine military spokesman Andriy Lysensko told journalists.

Around 170 vehicles, including trucks, petrol tankers and cars, also crossed the border, he said.

Monday, February 9. LVIV — On February 8, about 1,200 mobilized men swore the oath of allegiance to the Ukrainian people at the 184th Training Center of Hetman Petro Sahaydachnyi Land Forces Academy.









At the Odessa region, at the Center of the educational process of the Military Academy, the second week in a row last meeting of officers, drafted into the Armed Forces of Ukraine during the next wave of partial mobilization.


----------



## vostok

You should not angry the Russian bear.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## flamer84

Demented Russian propaganda,these guys have hit a new low.






The video is about:

*A battalion of soldiers arrived in Donetsk to strengthen the ranks of those who have taken today opolcheniya.V oath of allegiance to the self-proclaimed People's Republic of Donetsk were foreign volunteers . One of the Romanian soldiers told LifeNews, that a battalion from Bucharest joined the army DNR because they stand for independence in any of its
*
Now,for if it's truth or not,we can see in the comments left by Romanians on that video:



> they are not even romanians...when they speak in romanian they have rusty weird accents....definitly not romanians





> aahhahah wtf is with this bullshit i am from moldova and this is clearly not roumanian accent, its more like russians from transnistria (преднестровия) who from somewhere know some roumanian words , clearly russian propaganda to invoke more russian militaries





> If those are Romanians born and raised in Bucharest , then I am English born in Buckingham Palace and uncle of Queen of England .
> Russian propaganda video that is just outrageous , and poorly made on the above the . Say you Ivan , why are you Russians rude and liars ? Not to speak as you are as stupid as a bag full of rocks , criminals,alcoholics with levelled foreheads .





> HAHAHA what a bullshit video. He's not romanian. That's just another fucking russian pretending to be romanian. When he speaks romanian, his accent is CLEARLY NOT romanian. Shitty russian propaganda. **** RUSSIA ! Muie Rusia !



And it goes on and on from Romanian posters.Such a blatant lie .......such cheap propaganda...
*
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Based on 184 Training Center of the Army Academy named after hetman Sagaydachnogo ongoing training and education of military personnel, designed within the fourth wave of mobilization. The feature of this set of military service in the Ukrainian army is meticulous attention to public schooling and life support future defenders of the Motherland, which boronytymut sovereignty of our country in the east.


























Nine Ukrainian servicemen killed, 26 wounded over past 24 hours| Ukrinform
KYIV, February 9 /Ukrinform/. Nine Ukrainian servicemen were killed and 26 wounded in fighting in the ATO area over past 24 hours.

This has been announced by spokesperson for General Staff of the Armed Forces of Ukraine Vladyslav Selezniov at a briefing, an Ukrinform correspondent reports.

"As a result of the clashes and fire damages, Ukraine has lost nine soldiers, and other 26 soldiers received injuries of varying severity," he said.

As of now, all the wounded servicemen have been taken to hospital and undergo treatment.

According to Selezniov, as of today 495 soldiers receive care in hospitals and medical institutions, 23 of them are gravely injured.

************************************************************************

Seven civilians die in Debaltseve and Avdiyivka in terrorists shelling last Sunday| Ukrinform
KYIV, February 9 /Ukrinform/. Last Sunday, seven civilians were killed in Debaltseve and Avdiyivka in terrorists' shelling. Three civilians were injured.

Chief of Donetsk regional police Vyacheslav Abroskin stated in his Facebook.

"Yesterday, seven civilians were killed in Debaltseve and Avdiyivka in terrorists' shelling. Two women were killed in Uzlova Street in Debaltseve. Also, a man and a woman were killed in their house in Sverdlova Street because of the direct hit by a projectile. A man was killed in Kurchatova Street near the asphalt plant," he wrote.

Moreover, according to Abroskin, two women were killed in their houses in Lenin and Nechayev streets in the town of Avdiyivka, 15 kilometers north of Donetsk, during shelling.

"Three civilians were wounded in Debaltseve and one of them was a volunteer from Lviv. All wounded civilians were treated by medical personnel," he said.

***************************************************************************

Ukrainian military kill 200 militants and destroy 15 weapons units in last day| Ukrinform

*Ukrainian military kill 200 militants and destroy 15 weapons units in last day*
KYIV, February 9 /Ukrinform/. Ukrainian military successfully repel the attacks of pro-Russian militants, inflicting significant losses in enemy's manpower and equipment.

This has been announced by the government's Anti-Terrorist Operation headquarters spokesman Anatoliy Stelmakh said on Monday.

"ATO forces killed more than 200 militants and destroyed 15 pieces of military equipment over past 24 hours," he said.

According to Stelmakh, the night in the area of anti-terrorist operation was relatively calm. 13 attacks on Ukrainian position were launched.

***********************************************

The map reflecting the situation in Donbas as of 12.00 on February 9 has been released by the information and analytical center of the Ukrainian National Security and Defense Council.


----------



## Hindustani78

A screenshot of the blast in Donetsk late on Feb. 8. This was the biggest explosion in the city since the beginning of the war more than nine months ago.
© Courtesy





A massive explosion hit Donetsk late on Feb. 8, killing Russian-backed troops and destroying equipment. The incident at the Donetsk State Chemical Plant has been called by some observers the biggest blast during Russia’s war against Ukraine.

According to preliminary information, 20 Grad multiple rocket launchers and 30 vehicles with ammunition were destroyed. Some 200 separatists were also killed by the Ukrainian artillery, Dmytro Yarosh, leader of the Right Sector nationalist party, wrote on Facebook on Feb. 8.

The Ukrainian leadership tends to overestimate separatist casualties as part of the information war, and it is very difficult to correctly count them unless insurgents are killed on Ukrainian-controlled territory, Vyasheslav Tseluiko, an expert at the Center for Army, Conversion and Disarmament Studies, said by phone.






The body of a dead Ukrainian serviceman lies on Feb. 7 in the eastern Ukrainian city of Vuglegirsk in Donetsk Oblast. Kyiv accused Russian-led Ukrainian separatists of massing forces for fresh offensives, with seven civilians and five soldiers killed in the latest fighting in the east.
© AFP





A pro-Russian rebel walks next to a destroyed tank on Feb. 7, 2015 in the eastern Ukrainian town of Vuglegirsk in the Donetsk Oblast.
© AFP


----------



## vostok

*Obama's Russian Roulette*
I probably know more about Russia than most Americans. I have had the pleasure of visiting the "evil empire" on many occasions, since I am married to a Russian national. The effect of the current international sanctions have been a blessing in disguise for me, because my U.S. dollar has more than double the spending power that it used to here. It is puzzling that I have not been asked, even once, about the current efforts of our Nobel Peace Prize winning and warmongering president and the neocons, warmongers and fossil fuel kings who own him, to destabilize the Ukraine and force a showdown with Russia.

Russia's geopolitical interests in the Ukraine are very clear and go back centuries; far beyond the Soviet Union. The threat of a Russian invasion and takeover of the Ukraine is ridiculous. It would have already happened if it was going to happen, without much fanfare and with little or no resistance. The annexation of the Crimea was a logical result of the Washington backed coup of the Ukrainian government. The Crimea provides the strategic location of a Russian naval base on the Black Sea, established in Sevastopol, a city built by the Russian Empire in 1783, before the penning of the United States Constitution. It is this naval base that is the key to the Russia's access to the Black Sea. The current base, before the annexation of Crimea to Russia, was under lease from the Ukrainian government to Russia. Unlike Crimea, Russia has no interest in annexing the Ukraine, a relatively poor country, which would only place a burden on Russia's already heavily burdened social welfare system.

The current crisis in the Ukraine, orchestrated by the United States, only benefits the U.S. military industrial machine and U.S. oil and gas barons. Gas poor Europe, their primary potential customer, has thrown its hat in (as usual) with the United States and joined it in imposing economic sanctions against Russia, which have caused billions of dollars of damage to the Russian economy. These sanctions are tantamount to a declaration of war against Russia. The double speak supporting these sanctions is as hypocritical as the drone-loving warmongering Obama's Peace Prize. The official reason cited is a response to Russia's alleged military aggression in the Ukraine.
...
more here - Article: Obama's Russian Roulette | OpEdNews


----------



## Hindustani78

Ukrainian servicemen launch a Grad rocket towards pro-Russian separatist forces outside Debaltseve, eastern Ukraine February 8, 2015. REUTERS/Alexei Chernyshev


----------



## nangyale

vostok said:


> You should not angry the Russian bear.


Very nice video, Thanks for sharing.

Russians don't surrender.


----------



## vostok

CNN provided the social media with one of its hottest topics for discussion: while reporting on talks between President Obama and Chancellor Merkel on the Ukraine crisis, it ran the title “Obama considers arming pro-US troops”, referring to soldiers fighting in Ukraine; the social media quickly spotted the gaffe and it went viral on the web.
The channel was reporting about the talks between President Obama and Chancellor Merkel.




Read more: CNN Slammed For Calling Ukrainian Army 'Pro-US Troops' / Sputnik International

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Superboy

If the US arms Ukraine, Russia would send Kornet missiles and AK-74M guns to NAF and then it's bye bye UAF.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Tuesday, February 10.* MARIUPIL — The Ukrainian servicemen defending Mariupil gave the press conference for national and local mass media, as well as the OSCE representatives. They demonstrated the evidence (photos, shell fragments) that the militants used Russian weapons, cluster bombs and thermobaric weapon against civilians.

“The rebels keep shelling villages in order to provoke panic and make people leave their homes. We have the evidence that the shells were manufactured in Russia as they are marked with a star. They were not manufactured in the Soviet Union as they are conventional and advanced”, Col. Viktor Shydlyukh, Deputy Chief of the ‘M’ sector, stated.

The terrorists use the latest Tornado-G cluster munitions. The Ukrainian army is not armed with this weapon.

















********************************

Kramatorsk: casualties among civilians – 7 lost, 16 wounded, casualties among servicemen – 10 - Міністерство оборони України

*********************************

Seven Ukrainian servicemen killed over past 24 hours| Ukrinform

KYIV, February 10 /Ukrinform/. Seven Ukrainian servicemen were killed and 23 wounded in fighting in the ATO area over past 24 hours.

This has been announced by spokesperson for General Staff of the Armed Forces of Ukraine Vladyslav Selezniov at a briefing on Tuesday, an Ukrinform correspondent reports.

"As a result of the clashes and fire damages, Ukraine has lost seven soldiers, and other 23 soldiers received injuries of varying severity," Selezniov said.

He added that all the wounded servicemen had been taken to hospital.

As of today, 559 soldiers receive care in hospitals and medical institutions, 28 of them are gravely injured.


The map reflecting the situation in Donbas as of 12.00 on February 10










A sleepy suburb near Kramatorsk airfield was rocked by multiple explosions as separatist rockets hammered the city today, killing at least eight civilians and wounding 31, including five children.

Russian-backed fighters had launched a surprise attack on Ukraine’s military headquarters at Kramatorsk, some 80 kilometres from Ukrainian lines at Debaltseve, which appeared to have finally been cut off overnight. The surge in fighting casts a heavy shadow over high-level peace talks scheduled in Minsk for Feb. 11.

People stand beside the body of woman killed by separatist rockets in the eastern Ukrainian city of Kramotorsk on February 10, 2015.





*Russian-backed militants on Tuesday fired long-range rockets at the Ukrainian military headquarters in Kramatorsk, head of the Interior Ministry in Donetsk region Viacheslav Abroskin has reported



*

*Battle for Debaltseve: Ukrainian soldiers fight Russian-backed militants near east Ukraine hub town *


----------



## Hindustani78

"The road between Debaltseve and Artemivsk is blocked by Ukrainian soldiers. Military reserves and equipment have been taken to the battlefield. All militant assault actions have been successfully repelled by the Ukrainian armed forces," the report says.

"The situation is difficult now, but it is under control. The militants suffered considerable losses in manpower and equipment," the report reads.





Fifty kilometer ditch to be dug in Bryansk sector of Russian-Ukrainian border
10.02.2015
The Federal Security Service's border department in the Bryansk region has announced a tender for digging an anti-vehicle ditch along the border with Ukraine, says a report posted on the public procurement website.

The ditch aims at preventing undesirable motor traffic. It will be 1.5 meters deep and wide and have a rampart on one side.

The ditch will be 50 kilometers long (the entire border stretch is 354 kilometers). According to the project description, it will cost ten million rubles.

The precise location of the prospective ditch will be disclosed shortly before the launch of the project. The works will be done in the Klimovo, Starodub, Pogar, Suzemka and Sevsk districts.


----------



## Schutz

So today, more videos of Russian grads hitting civilian areas and you can even hear a baby crying in the background, yeah Russia, go home with your junta. All of Russian troops look like Putin let them out of prison, all aggressive undisciplined hooligans who just want to shoot people.


----------



## Syrian Lion

@vostok notice something about this picture! 
hint: it is something on Arseny Sergeyevich Pavlov chest 







Best of Luck to you and your people in this war against imperialism! 

God Bless!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

A very telling slip of the tongue?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## vostok

7-10 February, 2015


----------



## nekrasa

Schutz said:


> So today, more videos of Russian grads hitting civilian areas and you can even hear a baby crying in the background, yeah Russia, go home with your junta. All of Russian troops look like Putin let them out of prison, all aggressive undisciplined hooligans who just want to shoot people.



Such a deep analysis, give us more of it...
Do you want to compare the shelled areas? Do you want to compare Kramatorsk yesterday with Gorlovka, Donetsk, Lugansk, Pierwomajsk etc. Come on!

A civilian area according to you:









It's a headquarters ATO (UAF). That was a target! And it wasn't shelled by grad...

Do you want to see the horror of war? Go ahead, Donetsk today (+18):


Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


When you see it, come back here and write something more about hooligans, prison and shout people.



Syrian Lion said:


> @vostok notice something about this picture!
> hint: it is something on Arseny Sergeyevich Pavlov chest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best of Luck to you and your people in this war against imperialism!
> 
> God Bless!







During this Paris hypocritical march appeared a few flags, Syrian and Novorussian next to each other. It seems your nations struggle with the same blow of 'freedom' and 'democracy'...
The guy who hung flags has been arrested.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Syrian Lion

nekrasa said:


> During this Paris hypocritical march appeared a few flags, Syrian and Novorussian next to each other. It seems your nations struggle with the same blow of 'freedom' and 'democracy'...
> The guy who hung flags has been arrested.


We are both fighting the same war, the war against West terrorist imperialism, 
Of course that's their democracy, if you agree with them you are "democratic" and don't need "freedom" they are so democratic they can't take a no as an answer....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hindustani78

Ukrainian troops destroy over 80 terrorists and 42 combat vehicles - Міністерство оборони України
*Wednesday, February 11.* DONBAS — According to the press center of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO), the situation in the region is still tense. The terrorists have attacked the Ukrainian military for 27 times overnight. They used artillery, Grad launchers.

The rebels were much more active in Lugansk direction.

Near Mariupil the Ukrainian artillery repelled the enemy’s attacks. The terrorists sustained casualties and losses.

The Ukrainian army performs counter-attacks if only there are no civilians in the area.

The ATO press center reports, in the past 24 hours the Ukrainian troops have destroyed 87 rebels and 42 combat vehicles: 12 tanks, 14 multiple rocket launchers and 16 armored combat vehicles.

***************************************************

President of Ukraine promptly visited the city Kramatorsk Donetsk region, which is February 10 militants fired and familiar with the situation on the spot. The President inspected the scene of the tragedy and visited wounded as a result of rocket attacks.

During the review of the destroyed building in the city center, which hit a rocket systems "Smerch", resulting in four families affected, the President presented the remains of rockets and the consequences of their destructive actions.













Medic Viktoria Kovach trains members of Ukraine's Azov Battalion how to tend to the injured at the war front.
© Courtesy







_Medic Viktoria Kovach trains members of Ukraine's Azov Battalion in emergency medical assistance for those wounded in battle._

_



_

11.02.2015
*Russian-backed militants have left their positions in the village of Lohvynove in Donetsk region after being hit by massive artillery strikes from the Ukrainian armed forces, head of the Information Resistance group Dmytro Tymchuk wrote on his Facebook page on Wednesday. *
*



*

*A total of 19 Ukrainian soldiers were killed and 78 wounded in fighting in eastern Ukraine over the last day, the government’s Anti-Terrorist Operation headquarters spokesman Vladyslav Selezniov wrote on his Facebook page on Wednesday, according to an UNIAN correspondent. *

http://tass.ru/en/world/777039

MOSCOW, February 11. /TASS/. More than 2,300 servicemen of the Ukrainian Armed Forces have died in the war-torn southeastern regions of the country over the past 25 days, Eduard Basurin, a deputy commander of the corps in the Defense Ministry of the self-proclaimed unrecognized Donetsk People's Republic told a news briefing on Wednesday.

"Over the past 25 days that have elapsed since the resumption of hostilities, the Ukrainian Armed Forces have lost a helicopter, 179 tanks, 149 armored personnel carriers and/or infantry combat vehicles, 135 artillery guns, and more than 2,300 servicemen in killed," he said.

The number of casualties since Tuesday afternoon is 82 servicemen. Also, the pro-Kiev forces have lost five tanks, two armored personnel carriers and infantry combat vehicles, seven artillery systems, and two general-purpose cars, the Donetsk News Agency quoted Basurin.

Populated localities in the DPR underwent artillery shelling on the part of pro-Kiev troops on more than thirty occasions on Wednesday. In part, gunfire was targeted at Donetsk and its suburbs, as well as the townships of Peski, Vesyoloye and Spartak.

The shelling left six civilians dead and another twelve civilians, wounded,

"All in all, some 172 people have been wounded over the past seven days and 114 of them are at hospitals," Basurian said, adding that all these people were civilians.


----------



## nangyale

11.02.2015 Military Report of Novorossia. War in Ukraine, DPR, LPR: 




11.02.2015 Ukrainian crisis news. Latest news of Ukraine, Kramatorsk, Ru...:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

A member of the armed forces of the separatist self-proclaimed Donetsk People's Republic stands guard near a destroyed vehicle at a bus station after shelling in Donetsk, Ukraine, February 11, 2015. REUTERS/Maxim Shemetov




The body of a woman killed by recent shelling lies on a street in the residential sector in the town of Kramatorsk, eastern Ukraine February 10, 2015. REUTERS/Gleb Garanich

A woman reacts as she removes debris in front of her house, which was damaged during fighting between pro-Russian rebels and Ukrainian government forces, in the town of Horlivka, eastern Ukraine February 10, 2015. REUTERS/Maxim Shemetov


----------



## Syrian Lion

‘Need more time’: Intense Minsk talks enter 13th hour — RT News
'Normandy 4' Ukraine peace talks in Minsk LIVE UPDATES — RT News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Russian-backed separatists cover their ears as they fire a mortar towards Ukrainian troops outside the village of Sanzharivka, northeast of Debaltseve, eastern Ukraine.






Ukrainian troops deter enemy’s aggression near Debaltseve bridgehead - Міністерство оборони України


*Thursday, February 12.* DONBAS — The situation in Debaltseve direction is still tense. The Ukrainian army engaged in combat near Logvinovo.

The ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) troops deter the enemy’s aggression and force the rebels back, destroy the militants’ weapon, personnel and vehicles.

The ATO forces are in control of Artemivsk-Debaltseve road.

Meanwhile, the terrorists attack the communities and posts controlled by the Ukrainian army.

According to the recon data, the rebels are preparing a new provocation: a group of Russian servicemen in the Ukrainian uniform has been seen near Bayrakivske village (Gorlivka).

*Press Service, GS of Ukrainian Armed Forces*


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.ukrinform.ua/eng/news/seven_enemy_drones_spotted_in_donbas_conflict_zone_328988
15:03




KYIV, February 12 /Ukrinform/. The enemy continues to conduct an active aerial reconnaissance using drones in the Donbas conflict zone.

The spokesman for anti-terrorist operation Andriy Lysenko told journalists during a briefing on Thursday.

"Our border guards spotted seven drones, while two drones were seen over the villages Harasymivka and Krasna Talivka, and three drones flew over the villages of Stanytsia Luhanska, Novohrodivka and the checkpoint Oleksandrivka in Luhansk region,” he said.

In addition, three flying drones were observed in Odesa region by Ukrainian border guards who patrol the border with unrecognized Transnistria.



*************************************

http://www.ukrinform.ua/eng/news/al...errilla_subversion_explosions_detained_328989

KYIV, February 12 /Ukrinform/. Police detained a member of terrorist organization “Kharkov guerrillas" who allegedly organized a series of blasts in Kharkiv, including an explosion in the rock pub Stina on November 9, 2014 when 13 persons were injured.

Head of the press service of the Security Service in Kharkiv region Vladyslav Abdul told an Ukrinform correspondent.

"The detained person, 34, is a resident of Kharkiv. It was proven that he was involved in preparing and setting off blasts near Stina cafe, an attempt to explode a device under the bridge near Britania club in the area of Zhuravlivsky water park, and also in setting an explosive device near Malyshev plant," Abdullah said. The official said the detainee belonged to the sabotage group of "Kharkiv guerrillas."

*************************************************

http://www.ukrinform.ua/eng/news/fierce_fighting_reported_near_lohvinove_328990
KYIV, February 12 /Ukrinform/. Fierce fighting continues unabated near the village of Lohvinove.

The spokesman for anti-terrorist operation Olesandr Motuzyanyk stated the news, reports Ukrainian Truth news website.

"This is one of the villages located along the highway between the cities of Debaltseve and Donetsk. This is one of the hottest battle points near Debaltseve, the terrorists still attempt to take control over this segment of the highway," the spokesman said.

He also assured that the highway Debaltseve-Donetsk is in the area of crossfire by Ukrainian forces and controlled by them, "although the terrorists do not stop their attempts to capture the highway segment by sending their subversive and reconnaissance teams there."

"The Ukrainian military find them and liquidate such teams. At present, the highway is under our control, the situation remains tense," the official said.

tl

12.02.2015
*The Ukrainian armed forces on Thursday stormed the village of Logvinovo, a key point on the Artemivsk-Debaltseve hightway that was occupied earlier by Russian-backed militants, Donbas Battalion Commander Semen Semenchenko



*



*The spokesperson of the government’s Anti-Terrorist Operation headquarters, Andriy Lysenko, at a briefing in Kyiv on Thursday said a record amount of Russian military hardware was spotted crossing into Ukraine from Russia overnight.

"Despite the statements of high-ranking officials of the Russian Federation regarding the absence of Russian military equipment and troops on the territory of Ukraine, on the night of February 12, the movement of 50 tanks, 40 Grad, Uragan and Tornado multiple rocket launcher systems and the same number of armored vehicles was observed crossing the Russian-Ukrainian border in the area of Izvarino," Lysenko said.

Despite peace talks being held in Minsk, the fighting on the ground in eastern Ukraine continues. Ukrainian troops are under continual attack in the town of Debaltseve between the cities of Donetsk and Luhansk by Russian-backed militants.

In the south of the country, the Azov volunteer battalion said it was attacked three times by militants after the Ukrainian force advanced and took ground from the enemy. The battalion said it repulsed all of the militant attacks.






12.02.2015
"Two BM-21 Grad [multiple rocket launcher] and a column of trucks have been deployed near the station of Bairak (in Horlivka district). The column was accompanied by Russian soldiers, half of them dressed in the uniforms of the Russian Armed Forces, and half in the new type of Ukrainian uniform bearing the Ukrop badge and Ukrainian flag [badges]," Tymchuk said.

Also, according to Tymchuk, in the vicinity of settlements Krymske and Trekhizbenka, the militants have begun to regroup their forces. There was movement along the front line by several small tactical groups.

"Two artillery units and two infantry units with armored vehicles have changed their positions," Tymchuk said.

He also added that concentrations of militants in Donetsk (in the Kuibyshevskiy and Kyivskiy districts) are continuing.




*

Four civilians killed in Luhansk region in past 24 hours
12.02.2015

Militants shelled Kyiv-controlled areas in Luhansk region 35 times over the past day, killing four people and injuring seven, head of Luhansk Regional State Administration Hennadiy Moskal said.

"An artillery shell killed an 85-year-old woman on Pionerska Street in Stanytsia Luhanska. A 52-year-old woman was crushed by the rubble of her home in the village of Valuiske (not far from the district center) which was also shelled by the artillery. Two policemen were hurt by gunfire," the Moskal press service said.

In all, over 30 homes were damaged in Stanytsia Luhanska and the villages of Nizhnia Vilhova, Peredelske and Valuiske, Moskal reported.

Artillery and Grad rocket launcher attacks on Popasna killed one civilian and injured five.

A 22-year-old man died in an anti-personnel mine explosion in a tree belt on the outskirts of Novotoshkivka.


----------



## Superboy

So when is Ukraine going to try take back Crimea? 

At least 1,550 soldiers killed in Russia's war on Ukraine.

At least 1,550 soldiers killed in Russia’s war against Ukraine


----------



## Hindustani78

Rebels still provoke Ukrainian military - Міністерство оборони України

*Friday, February 13.* DONBAS — According to the Ukrainian military, the pro-Russian illegal armed formations have increased the number of provocations.

In the past 24 hours, there have been about 10 attacks against Ukrainian servicemen and local communities in the sector. The enemy uses artillery, mortars and ‘Grad’ multiple rocket launchers.

According to recon data, there are cases of exchange of fire between communities where the rebels are deployed.

“Ukrainian artillerists perform counter-attacks only and in case of absence of civilians in the area”, representative of the ‘anti-terror’ operation HQ explained.

Last night, the militants deployed MT-12 ‘Rapira’ anti-tank gun to shell Shyrokine. Ukrainian military prevented shelling and destroyed the gun. Moreover, the Ukrainian artillerists destroyed two mortars as well.

**************************************************************************************

Ukrainian checkpoint attacked by Grad rockets in Mariupol| Ukrinform

KYIV, February 12 /Ukrinform/. The Russian-terrorist forces of five o'clock in the morning are have been shelling the outskirts of Mariupol, the port and industrial city 95 kilometers south of Donetsk, since 5.00.

A National Guard soldier told an Ukrinform correspondent who serves at a checkpoint in Mariupol.

"Starting from 5.00 in the morning, the Russian-terrorist troops have been shelling the outskirts of Mariupol. The villages of Shyrokyne, Lebedynske, Sakhanka were also hit,” he said.

According to the soldier, shells also exploded near a checkpoint controlled by Ukrainian forces in Mariupol during one of the terrorists' attacks.

Terrorists fire from mortars, artillery and Grad MRLS.

There is no information available on casualties among Ukrainian soldiers and civilians as of now.

Ukrainian artillery has been returning fire.

*********************************************************************

Eight Ukrainian warriors die, 34 wounded in Donbas conflict zone in the past 24 hour period| Ukrinform

KYIV, February 13 /Ukrinform/. Eight Ukrainian warriors die and 34 soldiers were wounded within the last day of fighting against Russian-terrorist forces in the Donbas conflict zone.

Acting spokesman for the General Staff of the Armed Forces of Ukraine Vladyslav Seleznyov told journalists at a briefing on Friday, an Ukrinform's correspondent reported.

"Due to the attacks, fighting, and the most difficult situation in the area Debaltseve bridgehead, Ukraine has lost eight soldiers and other 34 soldiers were wounded," he said.

Currently, all the wounded were taken to military hospitals where medical staff were treating their wounds.

According to Seleznyov, military hospitals and medical facilities received 594 wounded military personnel, including 27 severely wounded as of today.

**********************************************************
Pro-Russian terrorists attack Debaltseve city using Uragan MRLS rockets| Ukrinform

KYIV, February 13 /Ukrinform/. It was another restless night again in Donbas. The terrorists intensified shelling of Ukrainian military positions.

The news was reported by press-center of anti-terrorist operation in Donbas on its Facebook page.

"Gunmen shelled 25 times the city of Debaltseve and the villages nearby on Thursday. About 20.00, the western outskirts of Debaltseve were attacked by the enemy's Uragan multiple rocket launcher systems,” said the military officials.

In addition, gunmen attacked the towns and villages of Shchastya, Toshkivka, Krymske and Stanytsia Luhanska in Luhansk region. The village of Vodyane was attacked in Donetsk region.

"Last night, there were reported more than 40 attacks by the terrorists on the positions and residential areas defended by Ukrainian forces," said the officials.

********************************************************

Number of gunmen in Donbas conflict zone increases every hour - Shkiryak| Ukrinform

KYIV, February 13 /Ukrinform/. Columns of heavy vehicles and artillery systems continue to cross into areas currently under the temporary control of gunmen in the Donbas conflict zone.

The news was stated by advisor to the Minister of Internal Affairs of Ukraine Zorian Shkiryak, Ukrinform reports.

"The enemy threw unseen manpower towards Debaltseve areas. The gunmen whose numbers are swelling every hour were ordered to capture the city of Debaltseve by February 15," the press service of the Interior Ministry quoted Shkiryak as saying.

The adviser said that the terrorists are continuously attacking by using artillery and multiple launcher rocket systems.

"Gunmen are turning Debaltseve areas into the scorched earth. The heaviest battles are seen in the area of Lohvinove - Kalynivka. They try to encircle us. The unstoppable heavy fighting rages on," said Shkiryak.

*******************************

*Report: Militants fire Grad rockets at Hirnyk in Donbas, three women killed*
*Russian-backed militants continue to fire rockets at the towns and villages of the Donbas, despite the latest agreements reached in Minsk, head of the Interior Ministry in Donetsk region Viacheslav Abroskin wrote on his Facebook page on Friday. *
*

*
*REUTERS*
*"Russian-backed militants fired Grad multiple launch rocket systems on Hirnyk in Donetsk region. According to preliminary data, three women were killed. The reports are being verified," he wrote.*
******************
Tank battle under way east of Mariupol - Ukrainian forces
13.02.2015
A tank battle between Ukrainian government forces and the militants is under way in the village of Shyrokyne, Volnovakha district of Donetsk region, which was freed by Ukrainian forces on February 10.

"A battle between Azov regiment and terrorists is currently under way in Shyrokyne. The latter are using a Russian tank," the Ukrainian special regiment Azov incorporated with the National Guard reported on its VKontakte account.


----------



## Falcon29

What happened to ceasefire? And what if talks fail? Will US push forth to arm Ukraine? Looks like bad situation forming in Europe. If any all out war breaks out, please notify me prior by weeks so I can pack and leave.


----------



## Hindustani78

Falcon29 said:


> What happened to ceasefire? And what if talks fail? Will US push forth to arm Ukraine? Looks like bad situation forming in Europe. If any all out war breaks out, please notify me prior by weeks so I can pack and leave.



Full ceasefire is going to be implemented on 16 Feb according to the agreements. 

British Saxon AT-105 have ready reached Ukraine.






http://tass.ru/en/world/777615

February 14, 0:09 UTC+3
MOSCOW, February 13 /TASS/. Two civilians died and five were wounded in the shelling of a residential quarter in the Ukrainian town of Artyomovsk, the press service of Ukraine’s Interior Ministry in the Donetsk region said on Friday.

The casualties include a seven-year-old boy. Another three children were wounded, the ministry said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

At least 11 Ukrainian servicemen KIA and 40 more WIA yesterday.


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## vostok

Debaltsevo cauldron (junta - blue, militia - red) 12.02.15

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## vostok

Debaltsevo cauldron.


----------



## Superboy

At least 7 Ukrainian servicemen KIA and 23 more WIA yesterday.


----------



## Superboy

NAF leader Zakharchenko announced there will be no ceasefire.


----------



## nangyale

*Russia’s Putin wins in Ukraine conflict*

The 16-hour marathon talks through last night and this morning in Minsk regarding conflict resolution in Ukraine by the leaders of the countries involved in the so-called ‘Normandy format’ – Germany, France, Russia and Ukraine – ended in an agreement. The 13 main points of the new agreement have carried forward the twelve-point Minsk accord of last September. But there is ‘additionality’ too insofar as timeline has been given for compliance by the warring sides and other protagonists.

The terms of the latest agreement confirms that Russia negotiated from a strong position — contrary to what the blistering western propaganda all along wanted us to believe. The ‘additionality’ in regard of the future of the eastern regions to be decided by the end of the year doubtless is a major gain for Russia,* as the induction of Ukraine into the North Atlantic Treaty Organization [NATO] is virtually ruled out if the constitutional reform goes through.* This has been the core Russian demand.

However, this is also going to be the biggest sticking point, since the diehard nationalist lobby in Kiev, which is strongly represented in the current set-up, will deeply resent making any concessions as regards devolution of powers to the eastern regions. President Petro Poroshenko will find himself between the rock and a hard place on this issue, as he is already under fire from the nationalist camp ruling the roost in Kiev. Again, if Washington wants to derail the entire peace process, it won’t have to look far.

Unsurprisingly, therefore, Russia has made the sealing of Ukraine’s border with Russia conditional on the constitutional reform coming through. Which is to say, when the chips are down, Moscow has ensured that it’s ‘everything, or, nothing.’

Secondly, the ceasefire will come into force only on Sunday and between now and then, it is entirely conceivable that the warring parties will make attempts to gain tactical gains on the ground. Debaltseve, in particular, poses a problem, because Kiev does not even acknowledge that several thousands of its troops there have been surrounded by the separatist forces.

In fact, Russian President Vladmir Putin’s remarks, here, indirectly touched on the Debaltseve issue. Conceivably, the separatists may eventually allow – under Russian pressure – to evacuate the besieged Ukrainian troops to safety.

But on the whole, while there is no dearth of doomsday predictions about the latest agreement withering away (as had happened to last September’s accord), the probability is that this German-French-Russian deal will hold and the fighting will stop — at least in immediate terms. *The separatists have the upper hand and they will want to consolidate their gains, while the forces deputed from Kiev have been battered out of shape and will also want to recoup.*

As I said above, the catch lies in Kiev’s willingness to concede autonomy to the eastern regions. The kinetics of the Ukraine conflict will ultimately depend on the issue of constitutional reform.

*Without doubt, Putin comes out on top, as Moscow’s consistent stance that it has no territorial ambitions over Ukraine has been vindicated. What emerges, on the other hand, is that Russia wants to preserve Ukraine’s territorial integrity and is willing to contribute to that end – provided, of course, Russia’s legitimate interest in a Ukraine that gets along well equally with both the West and Russia is ensured. The German and French leaders seem to get the point. But what about their trans-Atlantic partner in Washington?* President Barack Obama is finding himself almost in the same boat as Poroshenko. Today’s accord will be torn to pieces by Obama’s neocon critics who will accuse him of having ‘appeased’ Russia. They want the US to go to war, if need be, to stop Russia’s ‘aggression’. Some harsh writings have already begun appearing in the north american media. The Ukrainian emigre community is very influential in Canadian politics, too.

By M K Bhadrakumar – February 12, 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vostok

Woman Grad battery commander.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Russian-backed separatists wait for their transport, preparing to leave towards the frontline, in the village of Vergulivka, just outside Debaltseve, eastern Ukraine.14 Feb 2015








Ukrainian military reports 26 have died in the last 24 hours - including one child




From midnight, troops on either side are supposed to be abiding by the agreement thrashed out in Minsk on Thursday




A woman walks past the body of a child covered with a cloth after shelling between Russian-backed separatists and Ukrainian government forces in a residential area of the town of Artemivsk




The Ukrainian military continues to train its newly mobilised recruits near Kiev




An area roughly 30 to 85 miles wide should separate the forces by the end of the fortnight. Pictured: A new recruit training


----------



## monaspa



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

14 feb 2015

According to the press center of the anti-terrorist operation overnight terrorists from the pro-illegal armed groups continued to inflict blows fire on positions of power ATO.

The largest number of attacks recorded in Debaltsivskomu direction. During the night, the enemy, more than 15 times using multiple rocket launchers, tanks, artillery fired the town and surrounding villages.

Around 3 am militants tried unsuccessfully to storm the position ATU forces in the south-eastern outskirts Debal'tsevo.

Also, the situation remains tense and Lugansk area. It suffered from enemy action Novotoshkivske settlements, villages Lugansk, alder.

*****************************************************


Recently broadcast TV pro-terrorist fighters self-published evidence of the presence of Russian weapons on the territory of Ukrainian Donbass.

In a video documentary telling about the allegedly left the Ukrainian military in fighting in the area of ATO armored BM-21 and
122-mm rockets (MS) to them. In support of this footage invoked, which show data armored and boxes of ammunition to them.

Thus, a terrorist with the call sign "September" rozpechatuye one of the boxes of ammunition and reads entries packing lists, according to which data packed military ammunition Armed Forces of Ukraine Major Kolosovskii VV Captain Churilov VS and Lieutenant-Commander Hiss SA However, these military military service in the military unit A2327 (51 combined arms structure and property of Crimea) and on information provided by the Directorate of ECT in the Armed Forces of Ukraine, not out of temporarily occupied territory. That is, the data indicated belong ammunition military unit and stored in the technical area number 2 (p. Belogorskogo Intermountain district, Crimea), which shows the officers involved in the inventory of the property during the overhaul of the military unit during November-December 2013. That is why their names listed in the packing lists.

Thus, the last movement of 122 mm MS within Crimea was made more 11/18/2013. In the period from December 2013 until the time of the seizure of the military unit A2327 (51 osoim, Crimea) units of the Armed Forces in March 2014, moving 122 mm MS technical area number 2 (p. Belogorskogo Intermountain district, AR Crimea) is not the case at all, especially outside the Crimea.

























Russian helicopter flies into Ukrainian air space on Friday, Lysenko says| Ukrinform

KYIV, February 14 /Ukrinform/. An unmarked helicopter flew into the territory of Ukraine in Luhansk region and then returned to Russia.

The spokesman for anti-terrorist operation in the Donbas conflict zone Andriy Lysenko told journalists at a briefing, an Ukrinform correspondent reported.

"Yesterday at 9:35, the border guards recorded the fact of Ukrainian air space violation by an unmarked helicopter flying 2.5-3 kilometers inside Ukraine at an altitude of 400 meters above the village of Krasna Talakivka in Luhansk region. Afterwards, it returned to the territory of the Russian Federation," Lysenko said.

In addition, there were reported 14 episodes of enemy drones deployed over Donbas areas in the past 24 hour period.

"As we can see, most aerial reconnaissance efforts are focused on the southern areas of Donetsk region.

tl

*********************************
One civilian dies after gunmen shell village close to Mariupol city| Ukrinform
KYIV, February 14 /Ukrinform/. On Saturday morning, pro-Russia gunmen attacked Sartana, a village near the city of Mariupol, the largest port city in Donetsk region.

The press service of Sartana village council has informed, the website of Mariupol city reported.

"Three houses were ruined when projectiles exploded near them in Partyzanksa Street. A civilian was seriously wounded. He was taken to a city hospital in a critical medical condition where he died later," the statement said.

According to the village head Stepan Makhsma, four houses were damaged where nine residents live. Three houses had shattered windows and one house had multiple damages.

************************************************************

KYIV, February 14 /Ukrinform/. Debaltseve city is burning. Shelling from all types of artillery by the Armed Forces of Russian Federation never ceases.

The news is reported by adviser to Ukraine's Minister of the Interior Zorian Shkiryak on his Facebook page.

"Almost all office buildings have been ruined, hundreds of private houses are destroyed and entire residential neighborhoods. The enemy attacked city police station building with MLRS BM-21 Grad rockets. Several shells hit the building. There is a considerable damage to the building. After all, Debaltseve police continue to serve," the statement said.

As stated today at the press center of anti-terrorist operation in the Donbas conflict zone, the highest number of attacks have been recorded in Debaltseve areas.

http://www.ukrinform.ua/eng/news/gunmens_grad_rocket_attacks_kill_14_civilians_on_friday_329012

KYIV, February 14 /Ukrinform/. Gunmen's Grad rocket attacks killed 14 civilians in the Donbas conflict zone on Friday.

The press center of anti-terrorist operation reported the data.

"We witnessed once again that the enemy attacked the residential areas in spite of civilians living there on Friday. Yesterday, criminals using Grad rockets killed six civilians in the village of Shchastya, five civilians in the village of Hornyak and three in Artemivsk," the statement said.

*Battle for Debaltseve: Ukrainian soldiers fight Russian-backed militants near east Ukraine hub town *
*Published on 13 Feb 2015




*


A photo taken on Feb. 9, 2015 shows Pro-Russian separatists' ammunition and an armoured vehicle in Uglegorsk, 6 kms southwest of Debaltseve.
© AFP





U.S. ambassador posts satellite images of Russian air defense systems near Debaltseve

U.S. Ambassador to Ukraine Geoffrey Pyatt has posted U.S. satellite images showing Russian air defense systems and other military systems deployed in the area of Debaltseve, Donetsk region.

The ambassador posted some satellite images of the area Debaltseve on Twitter.

The ambassador said they believed that these were Russian military systems, rather than weapons of separatists.

The Russian military also deployed air defense systems near Debaltseve, the diplomat said.

According to him, the Russian troops at the border are preparing a large batch of supplies to separatists, who are fighting in the east of Ukraine.



Superboy said:


> At least 7 Ukrainian servicemen KIA and 23 more WIA yesterday.



Seven Ukrainian service personnel have been killed and 23 wounded in fighting against separatists in eastern Ukraine in the past 24 hours, a Kyiv military spokesman said on Saturday, despite a four-power peace deal worked out in Belarus.

Ukrainian reserve officers called up during the fourth wave of partial mobilization take part in military exercises in the Army Training Center near the village of Desna, Chernihiv region, on Feb. 13, 2015.





At least one person killed by mortar fire in central Donetsk - correspondent - Interfax
DONETSK. Feb 14 (Interfax) - At least one person was killed by mortar fire in the center of Donetsk, an Interfax correspondent reports from the scene.

Shells hit a public transport stop near the Donetsk university, and a dead man's body is currently lying near the university building, he said.


----------



## vostok

That is how they doing it - using tourist map.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

A firefighter dismantles a roof to extinguish a building on fire after shelling between Russian-backed separatists and Ukrainian government in residential area of the town of Artemivsk.







vostok said:


> That is how they doing it - using tourist map.
> View attachment 193500



They are using drones and satellites.


----------



## vostok

Russian Emergency Situations Ministry official said the country's 14th humanitarian aid convoy for southeast Ukraine has crossed the border.
MOSCOW (Sputnik) — Two parts of the 14th humanitarian aid convoy of Russia's Emergencies Ministry have crossed the border with Ukraine and are now moving towards Donetsk and Luhansk, an Emergencies Ministry official said Sunday.
"The customs clearance has been completed at two border crossings…Two columns crossed the border, one of them is heading to Donetsk, the other to Luhansk," Oleg Voronov, deputy chief of the crisis management center with the Russian Emergency Situations Ministry, said.
Voronov noted that more than 900 tons of aid will be delivered to both Donetsk and Luhansk. According to Voronov, the humanitarian cargo includes food, medicines, construction materials and student books.
The 14th aid convoy comprises more than 170 vehicles carrying a total of more than 1,800 tons of humanitarian aid to the people of the conflict-torn Donbas.
Ukraine's eastern regions of Donetsk and Luhansk have been suffering from a severe humanitarian crisis as a result of a military operation launched by Kiev against local independence supporters in mid-April, 2014.
Russia has sent 13 humanitarian aid convoys with more than 18,000 tons of aid since last August. The 13th convoy returned to Russia earlier this week, after bringing over 1,100 tons of aid to Donetsk and Luhansk.
Russia’s Aid Convoy Crosses Ukraine Border, Moves Toward Donbas – Ministry / Sputnik International

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Death: Pro-Russian separatists stand next to the body of a soldier who died just hours before a ceasefire with Ukrainian soldiers was enforced





A man cries next to a body of his grandfather who was killed during shelling in Donetsk, Ukraine




He is among 26 people - including one child who died when a nursery was shelled by rebel forces - who have been killed during heavy fighting across eastern-Ukraine in the last 24 hours

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

Motorola fighters seized equipment from the West-backed junta.
The guys from the group "Sparta" is considered one of the toughest among warriors for the independence of New Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

13.02.2015
DONETSK REGION. A crew of Air Defence units of the Ukrainian Armed Forces has downed another Orlan-10 unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV). The enemy drone was conducting an aerial reconnaissance and adjusting artillery fire for terrorists, who also use multiple rocket launchers against military facilities of the antiterrorist operation forces and civilians in Kramatorsk and its outskirts. The wreckage of the UAV was transfered to corresponding agencies for a final identification. The Orlan-10 multi-purpose unmanned aerial vehicle has maximum take-off weight of 14 kilograms and can reach the speed of 150 km/h. Its range is 100 kilometres and flight duration is four hours. The UAV is 1.1 metres long and enjoys the wingspan of 2.4 metres.

Ukrainian servicemen relax on a road at Svitlodarsk, approaching Debaltseve on February 15, 2015. A ceasefire in Ukraine was cautiously observed by both sides, despite accusations by Kiev and the US that Russia had fuelled a final push by rebels to gain territory before the deadline. Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko ordered troops to abide by the truce from midnight (2200 GMT), in line with a deal reached in Minsk earlier this week with the leaders of Russia, Germany and France. AFP PHOTO/ VOLODYMYR SHUVAYEV





Ukrainian servicemen relax on a road at Svitlodarsk, approaching Debaltseve on February 15, 2015. A ceasefire in Ukraine was cautiously observed by both sides, despite accusations by Kiev and the US that Russia had fuelled a final push by rebels to gain territory before the deadline. Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko ordered troops to abide by the truce from midnight (2200 GMT), in line with a deal reached in Minsk earlier this week with the leaders of Russia, Germany and France. AFP PHOTO/ VOLODYMYR SHUVAYEV




Ukrainian forces are on their position not far from Debaltseve, Donetsk region on Feb. 14, 2015.
© AFP 




A man of Ukrainian forces takes position not far from Debaltseve, Donetsk region on February 14, 2015. Fighting has raged on in Ukraine, throwing doubts on a ceasefire deal due to take effect over the weekend, with the US saying Russia is still deploying heavy arms and Kiev warning that shelling of civilians had intensified. 
© AFP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

somewhere near Debaltsevo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ukraine military says rebels shell Ukrainian positions 10 times since ceasefire| Reuters
Sun Feb 15, 2015 2:36am EST

(Reuters) - Ukraine's military said on Sunday pro-Russian rebels had shelled Ukrainian positions on ten separate occasions since a ceasefire came into effect at midnight.

"As of the morning of February 15, there have been ten shelling attacks on our positions by rebels - mainly in the area of Debaltseve," spokesman Anatoly Stelmach said by telephone.

A Reuters witness in east Ukraine heard the sound of heavy artillery coming from the direction of Debaltseve, a key transport hub where government forces have been hard pressed by encircling separatists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ukrainian government soldier walks atop of his armored vehicle on the road between the towns of Dabeltseve and Artemivsk, Ukraine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

Obama's 'BigLie' : US Has Supplied Ukraine With Arms From the Start
President Obama is still considering arming Ukraine in case the latest ceasefire is breached and the conflict escalates; but political analyst Stephen Lendman told Sputnik in an exclusive interview that the US leader is lying, and that the US has been supplying arms to Kiev from the very start of the military operation.
The ceasefire between Kiev forces and independence supporters of Donetsk and Luhansk is generally holding, shelling in Donbas has stopped as the truce came in force on midnight, a spokesperson at the Kiev special operations headquarters said Sunday.
But a day earlier Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko and US President Barack Obama, during a meeting by phone, agreed on the further coordination of efforts in the case that the ceasefire fails and the Ukrainian conflict escalates.
Stephen Lendman, a Research Associate for the Centre for Research on Globalization explained to Sputnik, in an exclusive interview on the recent developments in Ukraine, that Washington has been lying the whole time – it has been supplying weapons to Kiev from the very start of the military operation.
“Washington supplied heavy weapons since the conflict began last April and maybe before it began in preparation for what was planned. I wrote about it several times including in a new article this (Saturday) morning,” he told Sputnik.
“So, key is understanding that Washington armed Kiev the whole time. Obama claiming it's under consideration is one of his many 'Big Lies'," he said.
NATO and Ukrainian aircraft have shipped in arms and munitions on a regular basis. Washington is the main culprit, he added.
*'Arms Supplied by US Are for Offense, Not Defense'*
Another lie, the analyst says, is about the arms being “defensive."
Heavy weapons are supplied for offense, not defense, of course,” he says. “Fighting continued after the Minsk agreement was concluded. Kiev forces kept shelling civilian areas.”
“US media, of course, blame Russia and rebels. Reports and opinions in our press are scandalous. The most outrageous I recall in my lifetime. Absolutely devoid of truth. Riddled with beginning-to-end Big Lies,” Lendman said.
“I expect a short-term mostly (but not entirely) quieter period beginning Sunday or Monday followed days or weeks later by Kiev initiated escalated conflict — with full US support and encouragement,” he predicts.
“Hardline Kiev elements like the Right Sector's Dmitry Yarosh and likeminded extremists reject Minsk terms. They vow to keep fighting. Expect Russia and rebels to be blamed for their aggression. Expect vicious Putin bashing to continue. It's evident in US weekend reports I've seen so far,” he added.
The political analyst predicts that Washington will continue supplying Kiev with heavy weapons. Hundreds of US combat troops are coming to Ukraine on the pretext of training Ukraine's military, while hundreds of US special forces are already there.
*'The Big Question is Whether Obama Will Authorize Direct US Involvement in Ukraine's Conflict'*
The big question is whether Obama will authorize direct US involvement in Ukraine's conflict. He's already done it in Iraq with US boots on the ground and more on the way despite vowing months earlier never to do it.
“I believe if rebels keep decisively defeating Kiev forces, which I expect, Obama will deploy US forces to Donbas — getting America directly involved in another war as opposed to the proxy one he's now waging,” said Lendman.
An escalation will bring the war to Russia's borders, and the risk is it may spill over. With US combat forces in Ukraine and Obama determined to crush pro-independence fighters, the danger of East-West confrontation is huge.
*'Donbas is Obama's War. He Didn't Launch it to Quit'*
“We could find ourselves in WW III whether or not anyone wants it. Global wars begin like what's now ongoing. With neocon lunatics making policy in Washington, anything ahead is possible,” he added.
“I strongly believe chances for a durable, sustainable peace in Donbas are virtually nil despite, Putin's best efforts to resolve things diplomatically.”
President Putin, Sergei Lavrov, and other Russian officials have gone all-out for peace throughout months of conflict.
"Obama wants war, not peace. Donbas is his war. He didn't launch it to quit. CIA, FBI and US special forces infest Kiev. They're involved in planning, implementing and directing the fighting," said the analyst.
Obama's 'Big Lie': US Has Supplied Ukraine With Arms From the Start / Sputnik International

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

Which weapons have United states supplied to Ukrainian Military since starting ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

Interview with New Russian militiaman from Texas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

vostok said:


> Interview with New Russian militiaman from Texas.



Texas ?


----------



## vostok

Hindustani78 said:


> Texas ?


He said.


----------



## vostok

Situation in Debaltsevo cauldron (junta - blue, militia - red) at 00.00 15.02.15

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Fighters are pictured in a convoy of Ukrainian forces driving to Debaltseve in Donetsk Oblast on Feb. 14.
© AFP





A resident collects water from a broken pipe in the eastern Ukrainian city of Donetsk on Feb. 15. Fighting dropped sharply but there was still sporadic shooting after a ceasefire came into force across east Ukraine, the first step in a fragile peace plan aimed at ending 10 months of conflict.
© AFP





A picture taken on February 13, 2015 shows Ukrainian Uragan missile system in eastern Ukrainian city of Artemivsk, Donetsk region. At least 18 people have been killed in eastern Ukraine in new artillery shelling just a day after a peace deal was signed to end the 10-month conflict. AFP PHOTO/ ANATOLII STEPANOV





Ukrainian ATO forces cease fire pursuant to presidential order
15.02.2015

The military chiefs of the anti-terrorist operation (ATO) sectors in the east of Ukraine have informed Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko at a meeting at the General Staff of the Armed Forces of Ukraine on the execution of his order to cease fire on Sunday night.

"The forces of the antiterrorist operation have ceased fire in the execution of the order by Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko," the General Staff Armed Forces of Ukraine told the president.


----------



## Hindustani78

An Ukrainian armored vehicles drive on the road between the towns of Debaltseve and Artemivsk, Ukraine.


----------



## Carlosa



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## vostok



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## vostok

15-17.02.15

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Schutz

vostok said:


> View attachment 194058



Do you really think anyone in the west apart from a few politicians and us weirdos on the internet gives a thought about the Ukraine situation? its not like in Russia where people are forced to listen to the propaganda machine where its nearly all the news talks about, were more likely to hear about the situation in Afghanistan than Ukraine.


----------



## vostok

Schutz said:


> Do you really think anyone in the west apart from a few politicians and us weirdos on the internet gives a thought about the Ukraine situation? its not like in Russia where people are forced to listen to the propaganda machine where its nearly all the news talks about, were more likely to hear about the situation in Afghanistan than Ukraine.


It would be good your politicians also lost interest in Ukraine. You have Africa, South America and so on for your colonial games. Ukraine is part of Russia, so it was and so it will be.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## metronome

@vostok what's the latest from debaltsve ? could you post a similar map in the style of this earlier post of yours ?


----------



## vostok

metronome said:


> @vostok what's the latest from debaltsve ? could you post a similar map in the style of this earlier post of yours ?


16 February

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## vostok

*




You can take the leader out of his battalion, but you can't take the battalion out of its leader: a Ukrainian MP has issued outrageous threats against Crimea and threatened to torch its population.*
The militantly pro-Ukrainian Dnipro Battalion leader- turned-MP Yuri Bereza has promised to "burn down Crimea, with all of its residents if needed," vociferously refusing to “liberate the peninsula in a somewhat cultural manner.” The saber-rattling politician, did not specify who might need the people to be burnt and why
The threat was voiced in a live broadcast on the Ukrainian national TV channel 1+1.
Bereza has already distinguished himself following the scandal over the false photos illustrating an alleged Russian military presence in Ukraine on German TV.
A recent news segment which aired on Germany's federal ZDF channel showed the alleged movement of Russian tanks and missile systems into eastern Ukraine, illustrating the news with the image taken several years earlier, in 2009, and in South Ossetia, not Ukraine.
The politician first called it “Russian intrigues”, but then opted to accredit it to tabloids.
Earlier in November Bereza pledged his battalion was ready to "intrude" into Russia, to “break into it with reconnaissance detachments and sabotage groups”. The threats were voice in a live broadcast of the 'Shuster Live' TV show.
The Dnipro Battalion is based in Dnipropetrovsk, which is located near the Donetsk region. It was established in April 2014 to combat pro-independent fighters and is reportedly partially funded by billionaire oligarch Ihor Kolomoyskyi, and is thus nicknamed Kolomoyskyi's battallion.
Pro-Kiev Commander: 'We Will Burn Down Crimea, With All Its Residents' / Sputnik International

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Galad

Theater of absurd and insanity in remains of former Ukraine continue with full force!
-leading surgeon in cancer threatment has received his own notice of contract termination(cause he used to work for "evil regime" of Yanukovitch) in the operation room.Another surgeon had to continue with operation
-buying plastic toys from Russia and asking in consulate how to apply for Russian citizenship is rewarded with 9 years in prison.Unfortunate victim of the Western back criminal regime this time was their own former soldier from National Guard.
-Giving out flyers explaining real economical situation in Ukraine!Not good idea at all.Victim this time is 23 old man,arrested and facing prison sentence from 8 to 15 years.
-New vice-governor of Rovno is 23 old,Georgian,no experience at all.His only qualification-close to wanted in Georgia criminal known under name of Mikheil Saakashvili.
-Another wanted for illegal land sell in Georgia has been appointed as deputy of prosecutor general of former Ukraine
-Long forgotten "entertainment" from 90-ies is back.Stealing of gasoline from car/truck gas tanks-gasoline became very expensive.
- 1 USD=8 hrivnyas(Yanikovitch "evil tyran"),now 1 USD=26 hrynyas and going up (power is hold by "democracy loving"people)
-inflation at 26% and going up
-plan to import taxes at any and all imports
-capital controls
-oligarchs keep moving funds outside country and 2014 paid even less taxes in budget compared to 2013
-according to german intelligence number of victims of civil war is 50 000 people(dead and wounded).The number is same to info coming from DNR/LNR and hacked documents of Ukranian power ministries during entire conflict.
Next week is 1 year anniversary when neo-nazis came to power backed by the West in Ukraine.Will be out lists of all of the "achievements" of the new regime
"Democracy" brought to you by Uncle Sam :
Iraq - "democracy" and civil war
Afganistan - "democracy" and civil war
Lybia- "democracy" and civil war
Syria- "democracy" and civil war
Ukraine - "democracy" and civil war
Number of dead in above conflicts is over 4 milion people.Much much bigger is number of dispaced people.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Superboy

NAF by now controls 90% of Debaltsevo


----------



## vostok

Debaltsevo cauldron, junta soldiers surrendering.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## metronome

vostok said:


> Debaltsevo cauldron, junta soldiers surrendering.
> View attachment 194320
> View attachment 194321
> View attachment 194322


Will they be given safe passage or taken prisoners, by some estimates there were up to 6 to 8 thousand Ukies in Debaltseve, have they all surrendered or in some pockets only ?

found this bit of news Militia claim 300 Ukrainian soldiers surrender in Debaltsevo | Russia Beyond The Headlines


----------



## vostok

metronome said:


> Will they be given safe passage or taken prisoners, by some estimates there were up to 6 to 8 thousand Ukies in Debaltseve, have they all surrendered or in some pockets only ?
> 
> found this bit of news Militia claim 300 Ukrainian soldiers surrender in Debaltsevo | Russia Beyond The Headlines


In Minsk, Putin proposed to create a corridor to surrounded could go to junta territories without weapons and equipment. Poroshenko refused, because in his opinion, Debaltsevo cauldron does not exist.
Now, probably, only prison.
Some still shooting.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## metronome

message from David Bowie

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nekrasa

The latest news from the cauldron:
Debalcevo is surrounded. NAF are cleaning town house by house. In Czernuchino the situacion is the same.
The situation in cauldron is worse and worse for UAF...
Here two films from Czerniuchino:









And great gallery from Debalcevo fight (+18):
Horrific Images Capture The Sheer Brutality Of War In Ukraine - BuzzFeed News

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## vostok

Did CNN juts annex Ukraine for Russia?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vostok

New Russia raised flag over Debaltsevo!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Superboy

Next up, Peski and Adveevka. Go NAF! Kick Ukrainians out of Donbas!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nangyale

Update on Zakhachenko

He is doing fine. Here is a photo of him in the Lugansk hospital:



He will, however, have to take three days off, not just one night as he had initially planned.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## metronome

nangyale said:


> Update on Zakhachenko
> 
> He is doing fine. Here is a photo of him in the Lugansk hospital:
> 
> 
> 
> He will, however, have to take three days off, not just one night as he had initially planned.


hey, are you the saker by any chance ? 

leave a link to his blog otherwise, that's a great source of info/analysis on the situation.


----------



## Barmaley

The Army of Novorossia.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Vassnti

vostok said:


> New Russia raised flag over Debaltsevo!


 
Pretty much sums up how pointless expecting Putin to actually act on any treaty he signs. Cease fire and withdrawl results in full scale attack and artillery bombardment.


----------



## Galad

Vassnti said:


> Pretty much sums up how pointless expecting Putin to actually act on any treaty he signs. Cease fire and withdrawl results in full scale attack and artillery bombardment.


In your reality.Btw your buddies immidiately after MInsk-2 refused to withdraw even a single piece of artilery.But facts do not matter for your kind I know.
Back to planet earth-Ukraine started offensive at mid-January.Offensive in which they did managed to kill (true to their nazi spiritual brothers) hundreds of civilians shred to pieces from Ukrainian artillery.Plus Pyroshenko and other assorted West-backed criminals did not even acknowledge reality of Debaltsevo cauldron.Ah good news for you btw-USA took full control of Right Sector gangs and all other "volunteer" batalions.USA "advisers" directly training Ukranians for terorists acts in DNR/LNR-directly admitted by one of the caught unfortunate wanna-be-terrorists recently on camera.
First news coming out for captured trophies -more than 80 tanks(from fully operational to light/medium damaged),hundreds of trucks/IFV/APC etc,thousands upon thousands tons of amunition,stores full with food/clothes/medicine,lots of night-vision optic,radios,kevlar helms etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vostok

Vassnti said:


> Pretty much sums up how pointless expecting Putin to actually act on any treaty he signs. Cease fire and withdrawl results in full scale attack and artillery bombardment.


In fact, Putin in Minsk offered to solve the problem of Debaltsevo cauldron, since it is an internal area of New Russia, not the front line. However, Poroshenko said that cauldron does not exist.
Militiamen in Minsk said they will support the ceasefire at the front line, but will not support a ceasefire in the inland areas of New Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## metronome

TaiShang said:


>


don't miss the demonic horns lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vostok

Debaltsevo cauldron




























TaiShang said:


>


KGB agent "Smoked"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## metronome

@vostok new battlefront in Shyrokyne ?


----------



## vostok

metronome said:


> @vostok new battlefront in Shyrokyne ?


Something like that. Nazi batallion "Azov" violates ceasefire.


----------



## Carlosa

vostok said:


> Something like that. Nazi batallion "Azov" violates ceasefire.



The Ukies started to shell Donesk, here we go again!


----------



## Superboy

At least 14 Ukrainian servicemen KIA yesterday.


----------



## Carlosa

View attachment 194752

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## nangyale




----------



## Vassnti

Galad said:


> In your reality.Btw your buddies immidiately after MInsk-2 refused to withdraw even a single piece of artilery.But facts do not matter for your kind I know.
> .


 
and exactly what kind is that? let me give you an idea of what Kind i am and why i bother to wade through the pages of crap straight of the press from the Kremlin in this thread. What kind am i the kind who had culetta and salat Olivier last night the kind who watches the Irony of fate every new years but i am also the kind that doesnt belive the Ukrainians that were our friends last year are suddenly baby eating nazi thugs this year i am the kind who doesnt belive every word that comes out of the kremlin

Strange thing is my "buddies " as you put it are on both sides


----------



## Aepsilons




----------



## Superboy

NAF captured American made counter battery radar

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Superboy

American counter battery radar captured by NAF. Serial number is 369.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## metronome



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Tsilihin

Does anyone in Ukraine have the real number of dead soldiers in battle for Ilovaisk and Debaltseve ??


----------



## nekrasa

metronome said:


>



Nice gifts for NAF... 

Artem Grishanov, another good stuff from him:







Tsilihin said:


> Does anyone in Ukraine have the real number of dead soldiers in battle for Ilovaisk and Debaltseve ??



According to Novorussian sources: Ilovaisk - 1500, Debaltsevo 2000 plus the injured. But the numbers aren't precise...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Alienoz_TR

The age and condition of these weapons suggests that the West is simply selling Ukraine military equipment that was already destined for the recycling bin. For example, *Britain first produced its Saxon armored personnel carriers in 1983, and they were removed from service in 2008. Now they are being shipped through the port of Odessa to the company Ukroboronprom, which will adapt them to the needs of the Ukrainian army.* The Ukrainian government is spending about $51,000 on each Saxon AT-105. It is worth noting that due to the all-out crisis situation there, the Ukrainians have vetoed the idea of producing their own Dozor-B armored carrier.

According to official statistics, *before 2007 the German army possessed 570 M109 Paladin self-propelled howitzers. But not a single one remains. Where do you think those tanks went? The answer is simple – in December 2014, Ukrainian officials suddenly closed the airports in Dnepropetrovsk, Zaporozhye, and Kharkov because of the ostensible threat of Russian paratroopers (!), while several of NATO’s C-17B Globemaster and C-130 Hercules military transport planes landed there*. Eyewitnesses in Zaporozhye and Dnepropetrovsk saw four self-propelled Paladin howitzers (and boxes of their ammunition) being unloaded. Witnesses in Kharkov claim two Romanian LAROM MLRS and a Spanish Teruel-3 were transported there.

Military convoys that have been regularly crossing the Polish-Ukrainian border since the summer of 2014 are arriving at the 169th Training Center of the Ukrainian ground forces in the Chernihiv region, where instructors from NATO countries are conducting workshops with soldiers serving in Ukraine’s security forces, in order to train them on NATO weapons and equipment.

Ukrainegate: NATO weapons for truce | Oriental Review

Btw Debaltsevo is 100% under rebel control.


----------



## metronome

no ceasefire, new reports of Ukies shelling many parts of Donbass and NAF launching new offensive in Shyrokyne


----------



## Galad

Gorlovka,Makeevka,Donetzk,Dokuchaevsk are under artillery fire by West backed Kiev criminals again.There are fights around Peski,Spartak and other small towns/villages-again Ukraine side is attacking.Apprently the defeat they did receive recently is not enough.Concering Shyrokino-it is new spot for "utilizing" the unneeded and unwanted . Azov(international neo-nazist gang) is fighting and dieing there with little to no support from army.When the time come-what is left from old Ukranian army and police will have a quite of chat with their "friends" from Right Sector,Nazi Guard and "volunteer" batalions.West backed Kiev criminals(despite Minsk-2 and UN SC resolution) have absolutely no intention to stop murdering people of DNR/LNR.Fighting will continue.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nangyale

The Battle Behind the Fog of Propaganda
*The “Exceptional” U.S. Suffers Crushing Defeat in Debaltsevo *
by MIKE WHITNEY
“There’s no city left. It’s destroyed.”

— Anonymous Ukrainian soldier following the battle of Debaltsevo

In less than a year, the United States has toppled the democratically-elected government of Ukraine, installed a Washington-backed stooge in Kiev, launched a bloody and costly war of annihilation on Russian-speaking people in the East, thrust the economy into a downward death spiral, and reduced the nation to an anarchic, failed state destined to endure a vicious fratricidal civil war for as far as the eye can see.

Last week, Washington suffered its greatest military defeat in more than a decade when Ukraine’s US-backed army was soundly routed in the major railway hub of Debaltsevo. Roughly, 8,000 Ukrainian regulars along with untold numbers of tanks and armored units were surrounded in what-came-to-be-known-as “the cauldron.” The army of the Donetsk Peoples Republic led by DPR commander Alexander Zakharchenko, encircled the invading army and gradually tightened the cordon, eventually killing or capturing most of the troops within the pocket. The Ukrainian Armed Forces suffered major casualties ranging between 3,000 to 3,500 while a vast amount of lethal military hardware was left behind.

According to Zakharchenko, “The amount of equipment Ukrainian units have lost here is beyond description.”

Additionally, the US-backed proxy-army saw many of its crack troops and top-notch units destroyed in the fighting leaving Kiev unable to continue the war without assistance from allies in the US or Europe. The full impact of the defeat will not be known until angry troops returning from the front amass on the streets of the Capital and demand Petro Poroshenko’s resignation.* The Ukrainian President is responsible for the massacre at Debaltsevo. He was fully aware that his army faced encirclement but ordered them to remain in order to satisfy powerful right-wing elements in his government. The disaster is even more terrible due to the fact that it was entirely avoidable and achieved no strategic purpose at all. Extreme hubris frequently impacts outcomes on the battlefield. This was the case at Debaltsevo.*

The debacle ensures that the bumbling president’s days are numbered. It’s nearly certain that he will either be replaced or hanged sometime in weeks ahead. He has already flown his family to safety out of the country, and there’s growing speculation that both Washington and the far-right nationalists who occupy the Security Services will insist on his removal. That paves the way for a second Ukrainian coup in less than a year, a grim reminder of the tragic failings of US policy in Ukraine. Check out this blurb from a post at the Vineyard of the Saker:

“Looks like the Nazi death squads are on the march again, this time they are looking at Kiev. Thirteen death-squad (aka “volunteer battalion”) leaders have now declared that they are forming their own military command under the command of the notorious Semen Semenchenko. Officially, they are not in any way opposed to the current regime, so said Semenchenko, but in reality their rank and file members are pretty clear about what they want to do: organize a third Maidan and toss out Poroshenko.


What makes these 21st century version of the SA so dangerous for Poroshenko it that he, unlike Hitler, does not have a 21st century version of the SS to eliminate them all overnight. In fact, according to many reports the entire southern part of the rump-Ukraine is now “Kolomoiski-land” fully under the control of the oligarch who finances these death-squads. Add to this the fact that most of the Rada is composed of the very same battalion commanders and assorted Nazi freaks, and you will why Poroshenko is now very much in danger……


The sad reality is that there is simply nobody in the Ukraine capable of disarming these so-called “volunteer battalions”. There are now thousands of uniformed Nazi freaks roaming around with guns who can now impose their law of the jungle on everybody. It sure looks like the future of Banderastan will be something like a mix of Somalia and Mad Max – a failed state, a comprehensively destroyed economy, a collapsed social order and the law of armed gangs of thugs.” (The Vineyard of the Saker)

If Poroshenko is doomed to be the scapegoat in the Debaltsevo cock-up, it’s only because he followed the foolhardy advice of his Washington paymasters. Had he listened to his military advisors instead, he probably would have withdrawn his troops earlier and spared himself a Gadhafi-like demise. Now, that’s probably no longer possible.

Poroshenko’s desperation has led to an appeal to western allies and the United Nations for the deployment of a peacekeeping mission in Ukraine. The request is an admission of defeat and has no chance of being implemented, mainly because it violates the terms of the recent peace agreement (Minsk 2.0), but, also, because voting members on the Security Council (Russia and China) are certain to veto the idea. Clearly, Poroshenko, who is increasingly embattled and reviled, is grasping at straws hoping to avoid the same violent end he ruthlessly inflicted on so many of his countrymen. Here is a brief summary of recent events from the World Socialist Web Site:

*“The debacle suffered by the Kiev regime exposes the utterly reckless and frankly stupid character of the policy pursued by Washington and its EU allies in Ukraine….*

The initial attempts of the Kiev regime and its CIA backers to subjugate east Ukraine by sheer military terror, relying on fascist militias and select units of the Ukraine army that it considered to be reliable, have failed….

Nevertheless, Washington is pressing Kiev to prepare for a renewed offensive and is still discussing directly arming the Ukrainian army against Russia with US weapons….

In west Ukraine, the population is evading or resisting draft orders to obtain more cannon fodder for the east Ukraine war. At the same time, Ukraine’s economy, cut off from its main industrial base in east Ukraine and its export markets in Russia, is collapsing.

“The country is at war that they cannot afford to fight. There is no economy any longer….Gerald Celente of Trends Journal told Russia Today. “That $160 billion loss of trade with Russia has destroyed the economy, when it was already in a severe recession. It went from very bad to worse than depression levels.”

(“US-backed Kiev regime faces military debacle in east Ukraine war“, Alex Lantier, World Socialist Web Site

Washington has largely won the information war, having persuaded Congress and the American people that US policy in Ukraine is “just”, but on the ground, where it counts, Washington has encountered one catastrophic failure after another. This process will undoubtedly persist until the costs are too exorbitant to bear.

*MIKE WHITNEY *_lives in Washington state. He is a contributor to Hopeless: Barack Obama and the Politics of Illusion (AK Press). Hopeless is also available in a Kindle edition. He can be reached at fergiewhitney@msn.com._

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## vostok

Spetsnaz of Donetsk Republic

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Alienoz_TR

CIA strikes again.

*At least two killed in blast at peace march in Ukraine's Kharkiv*
(Reuters) - At least two people were killed and 10 wounded on Sunday when an explosive device was thrown from a car into a crowd attending a peace rally in the northeastern Ukrainian city of Kharkiv, Ukrainian officials said.

An aide to Ukraine's security and defense council said an unspecified number of suspects were arrested over Sunday's blast. The Interior Ministry called the blast a "terrorist act".

Television footage showed emergency workers carrying the body of a wounded or dead victim into the back of an ambulance. Police said two people were killed and 15 wounded. A regional prosecutor initially said three were killed but later revised the figure to two.

Sunday's march in Kharkiv was one of a series of events across Ukraine marking the deaths of 100 protesters a year ago in an uprising that toppled a pro-Moscow president. More than 5,500 people have since been killed in war between government troops and Russian-backed separatists in the east.

The explosion was the latest in a spate of blasts targeting large Ukrainian cities. Six people were wounded in a similar attack in Kharkiv in late January in what police described as a grenade attack on a group of Ukrainian nationalists.

Kharkiv, the largest city in Ukraine's mainly Russian-speaking east, has been the scene of violent protests by separatists over the past year but is now firmly under government control and most residents remain loyal to Kiev.

A city of 1.4 million, it is more than 220 km (140 miles) from the separatist conflict zone further east where fighting has continued despite a ceasefire deal.

At least two killed in blast at peace march in Ukraine's Kharkiv| Reuters


----------



## nangyale



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Schutz

Alienoz_TR said:


> CIA strikes again.
> 
> *At least two killed in blast at peace march in Ukraine's Kharkiv*
> (Reuters) - At least two people were killed and 10 wounded on Sunday when an explosive device was thrown from a car into a crowd attending a peace rally in the northeastern Ukrainian city of Kharkiv, Ukrainian officials said.
> 
> An aide to Ukraine's security and defense council said an unspecified number of suspects were arrested over Sunday's blast. The Interior Ministry called the blast a "terrorist act".
> 
> Television footage showed emergency workers carrying the body of a wounded or dead victim into the back of an ambulance. Police said two people were killed and 15 wounded. A regional prosecutor initially said three were killed but later revised the figure to two.
> 
> Sunday's march in Kharkiv was one of a series of events across Ukraine marking the deaths of 100 protesters a year ago in an uprising that toppled a pro-Moscow president. More than 5,500 people have since been killed in war between government troops and Russian-backed separatists in the east.
> 
> The explosion was the latest in a spate of blasts targeting large Ukrainian cities. Six people were wounded in a similar attack in Kharkiv in late January in what police described as a grenade attack on a group of Ukrainian nationalists.
> 
> Kharkiv, the largest city in Ukraine's mainly Russian-speaking east, has been the scene of violent protests by separatists over the past year but is now firmly under government control and most residents remain loyal to Kiev.
> 
> A city of 1.4 million, it is more than 220 km (140 miles) from the separatist conflict zone further east where fighting has continued despite a ceasefire deal.
> 
> At least two killed in blast at peace march in Ukraine's Kharkiv| Reuters



CIA lol, with all the people who are fighting in conflicts around the world whenever something happens it must be some American plot, there is a war going on you know, things like this happen in war. Such a dumbass brainwashed response


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Schutz said:


> CIA lol, with all the people who are fighting in conflicts around the world whenever something happens it must be some American plot, there is a war going on you know, things like this happen in war. Such a dumbass brainwashed response



CIA invested billions in this neo-Nazi coup. A few more bucks into the well wont cause harm to the pocket.

Who is brainwashed? Me? Or You?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nekrasa

Fight for Debelceve, a record from NAF:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

militia of New Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## vostok

Just noticed something. Is it him?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hindustani78

*New types of weapons used to shell Ukrainian troops near Mariupol*

*Tube-launched projectiles with a special feature: they burst at a height of 40 meters above the surface.
After the surface burst, the affected area is covered by a large number of microshrapnel whose size is several millimeters. They cause multiple shrapnel wounds; surgery of a person with such small injuries becomes complicated and lasts much longer than usual.









*

"According to the official statistics of the Ukrainian government, a total of 127 children have been injured as a result of military clashes. This information is confirmed by several documents," he said.

He added that according to UN figures,* a total of 159 children had been injured since the beginning of military clashes in the Donbas conflict zone.*

*"As for the deaths, it is hard to tell the exact number, but, according to our estimates, it is already more than 65 children," Kuleba said.*

According to Kuleba, most of all the children received shrapnel wounds, mine-explosion injuries or gunshot wounds.

*"For hundreds of children a consequence of the conflict is the loss of parents, psychological trauma, stresses, malnutrition, a lack of access to education, family breakdown*, etc.," he said.


----------



## Hindustani78

******************************

*Participation in the events on the occasion of the anniversary of the Revolution of Dignity, February 22, 2015*

*Before the March of Dignity, the Lithuanian head of state met with Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko, Polish President Bronisław Komorowski, German President Joachim Gauck, European Council President Donald Tusk, and other European leaders.

The leaders participating in the commemorative events viewed the Russian military equipment confiscated by Ukrainians. The equipment had been used in attacks against Ukraine and its people.

*

*



*


----------



## metronome

Hindustani78 said:


> *New types of weapons used to shell Ukrainian troops near Mariupol*
> 
> *Tube-launched projectiles with a special feature: they burst at a height of 40 meters above the surface.*
> *After the surface burst, the affected area is covered by a large number of microshrapnel whose size is several millimeters. They cause multiple shrapnel wounds; surgery of a person with such small injuries becomes complicated and lasts much longer than usual.*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> "According to the official statistics of the Ukrainian government, a total of 127 children have been injured as a result of military clashes. This information is confirmed by several documents," he said.
> 
> He added that according to UN figures,* a total of 159 children had been injured since the beginning of military clashes in the Donbas conflict zone.*
> 
> *"As for the deaths, it is hard to tell the exact number, but, according to our estimates, it is already more than 65 children," Kuleba said.*
> 
> According to Kuleba, most of all the children received shrapnel wounds, mine-explosion injuries or gunshot wounds.
> 
> *"For hundreds of children a consequence of the conflict is the loss of parents, psychological trauma, stresses, malnutrition, a lack of access to education, family breakdown*, etc.," he said.


welcome back, Mr Lithuanian false flagger NATO pro troll, what did you get banned for anyway ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Alienoz_TR said:


> CIA strikes again.
> 
> *At least two killed in blast at peace march in Ukraine's Kharkiv*
> (Reuters) - At least two people were killed and 10 wounded on Sunday when an explosive device was thrown from a car into a crowd attending a peace rally in the northeastern Ukrainian city of Kharkiv, Ukrainian officials said.
> 
> An aide to Ukraine's security and defense council said an unspecified number of suspects were arrested over Sunday's blast. The Interior Ministry called the blast a "terrorist act".
> 
> Television footage showed emergency workers carrying the body of a wounded or dead victim into the back of an ambulance. Police said two people were killed and 15 wounded. A regional prosecutor initially said three were killed but later revised the figure to two.
> 
> Sunday's march in Kharkiv was one of a series of events across Ukraine marking the deaths of 100 protesters a year ago in an uprising that toppled a pro-Moscow president. More than 5,500 people have since been killed in war between government troops and Russian-backed separatists in the east.
> 
> The explosion was the latest in a spate of blasts targeting large Ukrainian cities. Six people were wounded in a similar attack in Kharkiv in late January in what police described as a grenade attack on a group of Ukrainian nationalists.
> 
> Kharkiv, the largest city in Ukraine's mainly Russian-speaking east, has been the scene of violent protests by separatists over the past year but is now firmly under government control and most residents remain loyal to Kiev.
> 
> A city of 1.4 million, it is more than 220 km (140 miles) from the separatist conflict zone further east where fighting has continued despite a ceasefire deal.
> 
> At least two killed in blast at peace march in Ukraine's Kharkiv| Reuters





metronome said:


> welcome back, Mr Lithuanian false flagger NATO pro troll, what did you get banned for anyway ?



i started economy related article in wrong section. Missed Aero India 2015 special event

I am Indian living in Lithuania .

By the way within one year NATO headquarters will be open in Lithuania.

Defence minister signs deal on NATO headquarters in Lithuania - EN.DELFI

According to the communiqué, the agreement regulates privileges and immunities, management of issues regarding movement and residence in Lithuania, and access to transportation, medical and other services for members of the deployed Allied forces and their families, employment of personnel from the host nation, and other points.

"This additional agreement is indispensable for setting the status of the international institutions and units already operating in Lithuania, as well as for providing conditions for Lithuania’s further integration into NATO organization and stepped up international cooperation," reads the press release.

A NATO Force Integration Unit (NFIU) with a staff of roughly 40 representatives from various NATO Allies and a similar number of Lithuanian members will be opened in Lithuania this year. The NFIU will be arranging exercises for Allied forces deployed in Lithuania and ensuring communication between the forces and NATO operational headquarters.

A Russia-backed separatist observes the surroundings through the scope of his rifle, near the village of Lohvynove, outside Debaltseve, Ukraine, Sunday, Feb. 22, 2015, on the edge of the territory under their control. Ukrainian military and separatist representatives exchanged dozens of prisoners under cover of darkness at a remote frontline location Saturday evening, kicking off a process intended to usher in peace to the conflict-ridden east. (Vadim Ghirda/Associated Press)






A fighter with the separatist self-proclaimed Donetsk People's Republic army looks for ammunition in a destroyed Ukrainian army compound in the town of Debaltseve, Ukraine February 22, 2015. REUTERS/Baz Ratner


----------



## metronome

Hindustani78 said:


> i started economy related article in wrong section. Missed Aero India 2015 special event


really, banned for starting an economy related article in the wrong section ? 



Hindustani78 said:


> I am Indian living in Lithuania.


look, pro-ukie/anti Russia is fine, and there are a billion+ Indians out there but I think you're lying, you just randomly google Indian news and make threads as a cover..

why does it not say "Lithuania" in your profile since I pointed it out earlier ? 



Hindustani78 said:


> By the way within one year NATO headquarters will be open in Lithuania.


hopefully a SU 34 fullback will take care of it if things get bad, I also hope you'll be safely home by then


----------



## Hindustani78

metronome said:


> really, banned for starting an economy related article in the wrong section ?



Yes but happened has happened.




> look, pro-ukie/anti Russia is fine, and there are a billion+ Indians out there but I think you're lying, you just randomly google Indian news and make threads as a cover..



Well , I am Indian and regarding international affairs , i am following news for the past 10 years.



> why does it not say "Lithuania" in your profile since I pointed it out earlier ?



I have requested Adm to change my location flag.




> hopefully a SU 34 fullback will take care of it if things get bad, I also hope you'll be safely home by then



What has to happen , will happen . i am worried about my kids and about the people around. You know how are Indians and how much Indians value life.


----------



## nekrasa

vostok said:


> Just noticed something. Is it him?
> View attachment 195756
> 
> View attachment 195757



Very interesting guy. He wears an animal fur becouse of its mystical power. He claims that protect him against bullets... His views are very religous: partly paganism, partly Orthodox. Wherever he is, there dogs approach to him - he feeds them. Live long and well man.

Document: Armour NAF, english subtitles:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## metronome

Hindustani78 said:


> What has to happen , will happen . i am worried about my kids and about the people around. You know how are Indians and how much Indians value life.


lol sure, I'm just half serious here but I still view you with suspicion.. you only post articles, never your own views, which reek of weak propaganda really.

you'll do a better job if you act like an actual angry with/scared of Russia, Lithuanian guy 

or maybe I have it all wrong, maybe you are an Indian guy but maybe found a woman in Lithuania and have little hybrid Indian/Lithuanian brood to feed lol

apart from those with wifes/gfs etc (and I know some), any Indian who gives a fuk about this and bothers to research it supports the Novorossiyan struggle and Russia's position on it 

anyway, good luck with whatever you're up to but everyday more of the world wakes up to the CIA sponsored neo nazi fronted coup and the western financed destruction of Ukraine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/569878609562865665
The collapse of UAF quickened recently. Unless western forces intervene, the upcoming surrender of UAF is certain.


----------



## Hindustani78

metronome said:


> lol sure, I'm just half serious here but I still view you with suspicion.. you only post articles, never your own views, which reek of weak propaganda really.
> 
> you'll do a better job if you act like an actual angry with/scared of Russia, Lithuanian guy
> 
> or maybe I have it all wrong, maybe you are an Indian guy but maybe found a woman in Lithuania and have little hybrid Indian/Lithuanian brood to feed lol
> 
> apart from those with wifes/gfs etc (and I know some), any Indian who gives a fuk about this and bothers to research it supports the Novorossiyan struggle and Russia's position on it
> 
> anyway, good luck with whatever you're up to but everyday more of the world wakes up to the CIA sponsored neo nazi fronted coup and the western financed destruction of Ukraine.



Everyone do have thier own point of view and even suspicions and i always try to put my point in a civilised way.

I am an Indian who never forget from where i have came and who i am and where i have to stand and for what. 

Things are really not so good in the region and United states only can defend the freedom of these people from the largest Nuclear weapons state country which is having a large military.



Alienoz_TR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/569878609562865665
> The collapse of UAF quickened recently. Unless western forces intervene, the upcoming surrender of UAF is certain.




According to Ukraine Tv , two Ukrainian soldiers have been killed in clashes.


20:56 Feb. 23, 2015

UAF doesnt have any option but to place its heavy weapons because of the ceasefire violations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## metronome

Hindustani78 said:


> Everyone do have thier own point of view and even suspicions and i always try to put my point in a civilised way.
> 
> I am an Indian who never forget from where i have came and who i am and where i have to stand and for what.
> 
> Things are really not so good in the region and United states only can defend the freedom of these people from the largest Nuclear weapons state country which is having a large military.


I don't think Russia pose any military threat to any of the baltic barnacles already in NATO hands.. really

Donbass is a completely different situation, and it's irresponsible and stupid of anyone who tries to fan those flames any further... you want to start WW3 or what ?


----------



## Arya Desa

Is the war over yet?


----------



## Hindustani78

metronome said:


> I don't think Russia pose any military threat to any of the baltic barnacles already in NATO hands.. really
> 
> Donbass is a completely different situation, and it's irresponsible and stupid of anyone who tries to fan those flames any further... you want to start WW3 or what ?



Things are different on the ground and NATO alliance is not going to take any chances.

NATO Response force numbers have been increased to 30,000 and to have high readliness force of land brigade of around 5,000 in six command and control units each in Bulgaria, Estonia, Latvia, Lithuania, Poland and Romania.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Hindustani78 said:


> Things are different on the ground and NATO alliance is not going to take any chances.
> 
> NATO Response force numbers have been increased to 30,000 and to have high readliness force of land brigade of around 5,000 in six command and control units each in Bulgaria, Estonia, Latvia, Lithuania, Poland and Romania.



Bulgaria, Estonia, Lithuania, Latvia, Poland and Romania can endure just one meal time against the bear. And I am not sure about Bulgaria's willingness.


----------



## Hindustani78

Arya Desa said:


> Is the war over yet?



No. Clashes are still going on. Russian backed troops are just 30 kms away from coastal city of Mariupol with more reinforcement of tanks and armour vehicles and even heavy fighting is continuing around Pisky in east Ukraine and Kharkiv bomb blast etc seems like ceasefire is not working.



Alienoz_TR said:


> Bulgaria, Estonia, Lithuania, Latvia, Poland and Romania can endure just one meal time against the bear. And I am not sure about Bulgaria's willingness.



According to Bulgarian MoD.

“Bulgaria has already been working on the deployment of such centres; the decision was made by us as part of the consistent policy pursued by our country,” commented Defence Minister Nikolay Nenchev when asked about the decision on the setting up of command and control centres in six East European NATO Allies.


----------



## Arya Desa

Hindustani78 said:


> No. Clashes are still going on. Russian backed troops are just 30 kms away from coastal city of Mariupol with more reinforcement of tanks and armour vehicles and even heavy fighting is continuing around Pisky in east Ukraine and Kharkiv bomb blast etc seems like ceasefire is not working.
> .



Roos zindabad!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

Poroshenko laughs during a prayer for the victims of the maidan.




Most likely, Petro The Bloody drunk again.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nangyale



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

One soldier killed, seven wounded in Donbas in past 24 hours| Ukrinform
KYIV, February 24 /Ukrinform/. One Ukrainian serviceman has been killed and seven have been wounded in the area of the anti-terrorist operation in Donbas in the past 24 hours.

Spokesman for the anti-terrorist operation in eastern Ukraine Andriy Lysenko said this at a briefing in Kyiv on Tuesday.

"During the shelling and clashes Ukraine has lost one soldier, another seven were injured in past 24 hours," he said. 




Four more servicemen released from captivity| Ukrinform
KYIV, February 24 /Ukrinform/. Four more Ukrainian servicemen have been released from captivity today.

Vasyl Budyk, member of the working group on release of prisoners, has told this an Ukrinform correspondent.

"Four more Ukrainian servicemen have been released today: two of them are members of the Armed Forces of Ukraine, two other are from the Donbas battalion. Now they go to our staff," Budyk said.

According to him, several minibuses with clothes, medicines, foods have been recently sent to the prisoners to Donetsk and Luhansk districts.

24 Feb 2015, 09:40
Generally, the enemy violates the truce in Debaltseve direction.

Donetsk direction: terrorists used artillery and mortars against Opytne, Tonenke, Avdiyvka. Moreover, yesterday, about 9:00 p.m. the enemy made attempt to assault the Ukrainian positions near Dutovska mine.

Mariupil: the bandits continue attacks against the Ukrainian positions near Shyrokine.

There were no attacks in Lugansk direction.

Totally, the terrorists have attacked the ATO positions for 12 times.

There are the flights (10) of the enemy drones along the frontline.



*Tuesday, February 24,* RIVNE – Mobilized servicemen of the Armed Forces of Ukraine took the oath of allegiance to the Ukrainian people. 700 men joined the army.






Ukrainian border guards report four drones flying into Ukraine from Russia| Ukrinform
KYIV, February 24 /Ukrinform/. Terrorists continue to use aerial reconnaissance drones. For the past day, 13 episodes of drones were reported, including four drones flying over from Russia.

Ukraine's border control service stated the news on its website.

"In total for the Donbas conflict zone, 13 drones were observed over the towns of Kramatorsk, Mariupol, Sartana, Velyka Novosilka, Donetsk and Starobilsk, four of them invaded the airspace of Ukraine from Russia," the statement noted.

No overnight shelling and attacks on the border control service of Ukraine by the terrorists was reported. However, the situation in regions of the anti-terrorist operation remains tense.



Alienoz_TR said:


> CIA strikes again.
> 
> *At least two killed in blast at peace march in Ukraine's Kharkiv*
> (Reuters) - At least two people were killed and 10 wounded on Sunday when an explosive device was thrown from a car into a crowd attending a peace rally in the northeastern Ukrainian city of Kharkiv, Ukrainian officials said.
> 
> An aide to Ukraine's security and defense council said an unspecified number of suspects were arrested over Sunday's blast. The Interior Ministry called the blast a "terrorist act".
> 
> Television footage showed emergency workers carrying the body of a wounded or dead victim into the back of an ambulance. Police said two people were killed and 15 wounded. A regional prosecutor initially said three were killed but later revised the figure to two.
> 
> Sunday's march in Kharkiv was one of a series of events across Ukraine marking the deaths of 100 protesters a year ago in an uprising that toppled a pro-Moscow president. More than 5,500 people have since been killed in war between government troops and Russian-backed separatists in the east.
> 
> The explosion was the latest in a spate of blasts targeting large Ukrainian cities. Six people were wounded in a similar attack in Kharkiv in late January in what police described as a grenade attack on a group of Ukrainian nationalists.
> 
> Kharkiv, the largest city in Ukraine's mainly Russian-speaking east, has been the scene of violent protests by separatists over the past year but is now firmly under government control and most residents remain loyal to Kiev.
> 
> A city of 1.4 million, it is more than 220 km (140 miles) from the separatist conflict zone further east where fighting has continued despite a ceasefire deal.
> 
> At least two killed in blast at peace march in Ukraine's Kharkiv| Reuters




Kharkiv terrorist attack claims fourth victim - 18-year-old student| Ukrinform

KYIV, February 24 /Ukrinform/. On Tuesday morning, an 18-year-old student died in the hospital from severe injuries he received in Sunday's terrorist bomb attack on a peace march in Kharkiv



Advisor to the Interior Ministry Anton Herashchenko wrote this on his Facebook page on Tuesday.



"An 18-year-old student of Kharkiv State Academy of the Municipal Economy Mykola Melnychuk died in the hospital on Tuesday morning from severe injuries he received in Sunday's terrorist bomb attack on a peace march in Kharkiv. He was the fourth innocent Kharkiv citizen to die at the hands of the Kharkiv guerrilla-terrorist organization," Herashchenko wrote.



According to him, another nine victims affected "by the cynical and bloody terrorist attack with the use of military antipersonnel mine," are still in hospitals in Kharkiv.

As reported, on February 22, the explosion occurred near the Palace of Sports in Kharkiv, killing two people at the head of a peace march. Another ten people were injured and hospitalized, among them the 15-year-old boy, who was admitted to hospital on Sunday with severe head injuries from the blast. The boy fell into a coma, and died from his injuries on Monday despite the efforts of doctors to save his life.

A Russian tank moves from Donetsk to Novoazovsk on Feb. 24. Foreign ministers from Ukraine, Russia, Germany and France called on Feb. 24 for a total ceasefire in eastern Ukraine as Russian President Vladimir Putin ruled out the "apocalyptic scenario" of all-out war. AFP PHOTO/ ANDREY BORODULIN
© AFP 





********************************************

Members of the first military medical unit of the National Guard of Ukraine on Feb. 23 mourned the deaths of four colleagues whose ambulance hit a mine on on the Donetsk Oblast highway between Artemivsk, which is still under Ukrainian control, and Debaltseve, which is now in Russian hands.

The memorial service took place in front of the headquarters of the National Guard in Artemivsk.

About 30 people came to commemorate the paramedics who were on duty and responding to a call to pick up wounded Ukrainian soldiers from Debaltseve, which Ukrainian forces surrendered on Feb. 9.

The bodies will be taken to Lviv, the hometown of all four victims, for burial.




People come to mourn four paramedics from the first military medical unit of the National Guard of Ukraine.
© Anastasia Vlasova




The widow of Vasyly Zadorozhniy, one of the paramedics killed, cries during a service for the victims in Artemivsk of Donetsk Oblast on Feb. 23. 
© Anastasia Vlasova




People come to mourn four paramedics from the first military medical unit of the National Guard of Ukraine.
© Anastasia Vlasova









A pro-Russian seperatist stands on the shore of the Sea of Azov in front of the village of Shirokino, controlled by the Ukrainian Army, near the eastern Ukrainian port city of Mariupol, on Feb. 24, 2015.
© AFP


----------



## Hindustani78

TASS: World - Heavy weapons pullout only in DPR and LPR — Russian envoy to joint control center

February 24, 20:57 UTC+3
The self-proclaimed Donetsk and Luhansk People’s Republics have submitted to the Joint Center for Control and Coordination schedules of heavy weapons pullout, Alexander Lentsov said









Reuters / Monday, February 23, 2015
An emptied cluster munitions container is seen stuck in the ground outside apartment blocks in the town of Yenakiieve, Ukraine February 23, 2015. REUTERS/Baz Ratner


----------



## Hindustani78

From Serbian source

http://www.b92.net/eng/news/world.php?yyyy=2015&mm=02&dd=24&nav_id=93279
*Fighting reported near port of Mariupol*
Source: B92, Beta
KIEV -- Fighting has continued between pro-Russian and Ukrainian army forces near the port of Mariupol on Tuesday.






(Beta/AP, file)
It is increasingly feared that Mariupol will be the rebels' next target.

The Ukrainian media are saying that there was also shooting in the Debaltsevo and Donetsk areas, breaking "the relative ceasefire." 

The war in Ukraine will be the main topic of Tuesday's meeting in Paris between foreign ministers of France, Germany, Russia, and Ukraine. 

Russian President Vladimir Putin said on Monday in an interview that an "apocalyptic scenario" of a war breaking out between Russia and Ukraine was highly unlikely, and added he hoped "it never comes to that." 

"If the Minsk agreements are implemented, I am confident that the situation will gradually return to normal," Putin said. 

Meanwhile, British Foreign Minister Philip Hammond said that "from the experience of the last 10 to 12 days, the Russian engagement in the Minsk process is rather cynical." 

According to AFP, he "expressed a high degree of scepticism about a Russian commitment to achieving genuine peace in Ukraine on anything but terms unilaterally dictated from the Kremlin".


----------



## nangyale

I guess I was right @jhungary they really are a bunch of rag-tag wannabes. 

The UAF are killing each other at a truly astonishing rate. According to the Sunday Times upto 60% casualties are caused by friendly fire. 


*Half Ukrainian fighters killed by poor kit and friendly fire *
Bojan Pancevski Published: 22 February 2015
AN ELITE soldier who resigned from the British MobArmy to train Ukrainian forces fighting Russian-backed separatists has revealed the true extent of disarray in Kiev’s military.

He said the string of bloody defeats for Ukraine, including last week’s fall of Debaltseve, was due largely to a failure of command and a lack of skills and discipline.

The 40-year-old, a naturalised Briton of Ukrainian descent, who served in Afghanistan and the Middle East, said Ukraine’s forces, made up largely of volunteers and conscripts, suffer great casualties because of frequent incidents of friendly fire and the mishandling of weapons.

*“Six out of 10 casualties among the Ukrainian volunteers occur because of blue-on-blue shooting [the army term for friendly fire] and the inability to handle weapons,” said the man, who would give only his nom-de-guerre Saffron. *

*Half Ukrainian fighters killed by poor kit and friendly fire | The Sunday Times*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vostok

nangyale said:


> I guess I was right @jhungary they really are a bunch of rag-tag wannabes.
> 
> The UAF are killing each other at a truly astonishing rate. According to the Sunday Times upto 60% casualties are caused by friendly fire.
> 
> 
> *Half Ukrainian fighters killed by poor kit and friendly fire *
> Bojan Pancevski Published: 22 February 2015
> AN ELITE soldier who resigned from the British MobArmy to train Ukrainian forces fighting Russian-backed separatists has revealed the true extent of disarray in Kiev’s military.
> 
> He said the string of bloody defeats for Ukraine, including last week’s fall of Debaltseve, was due largely to a failure of command and a lack of skills and discipline.
> 
> The 40-year-old, a naturalised Briton of Ukrainian descent, who served in Afghanistan and the Middle East, said Ukraine’s forces, made up largely of volunteers and conscripts, suffer great casualties because of frequent incidents of friendly fire and the mishandling of weapons.
> 
> *“Six out of 10 casualties among the Ukrainian volunteers occur because of blue-on-blue shooting [the army term for friendly fire] and the inability to handle weapons,” said the man, who would give only his nom-de-guerre Saffron. *
> 
> *Half Ukrainian fighters killed by poor kit and friendly fire | The Sunday Times*







Soldiers from the western Ukraine - are dump as monkeys, they are hardly able to deal with technology more complex than a knife.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hindustani78

Foreign diplomatic officials visit the anti-terror operation region | Міністерство оборони України

*Wednesday, February 25.* DONBAS — On February 24, in the framework of a one-day visit to east of Ukraine the representatives of Kyiv Association of Military Attaches accredited in Ukraine visited the HQ of the anti-terror operation (ATO) in Kramatorsk, as well as some regions in Lugansk and Donetsk oblast.

This visit was aimed at monitoring the real situation in Donbas, as well as true informing the leaders of countries represented by the association on current situation in Ukraine.

The ATO HQ officers gave briefing for guests, spoke about violation of ceasefire by illegal armed formations, intentional attacks against civilians, human rights violation by terrorists, intentional destruction of infrastructure by rebels.

The ATO HQ provided real proofs of violation of Minsk agreements by terrorists. Particularly, on February 15-24, there have been completed over 430 artillery, Grad, tank and small arms attacks against the Ukrainian positions and civilians.

The foreign diplomatic officials got information about the flash points in the ATO region, such as: near Donetsk airport, Mariupil. Currently, the enemy uses the truce to reinforce its positions and realign its forces.

The guests visited Kramatorsk. Deputy Minister of Information Policy, Advisor to Minister of Defense of Ukraine Tetyana Popova, Deputy Head of Donetsk Regional State Administration — Head of Administration Mykhaylo Necheporuk, representatives of local authorities ad public organizations answered the questions of foreign guests.






























Enemy concentrates troops in Mariupil direction and completes provocations against the Ukrainian army | Міністерство оборони України

*Wednesday, February 25.* DONBAS — According to the press center of the anti-terror operation (ATO), the terrorists have violated the truce for four times today.

About 10:30 a.m. and 05:00 p.m. the rebels used tank against Shyrokine (Mariupil). Moreover, the terrorists used small arms against Pisky (near Donetsk Airport). And they made an attempt to storm the Ukrainian positions.

There were no attacks near Debaltseve.

The ATO press center states the activity of the enemy’s drones.

According to recent reports, the enemy concentrates troops in Mariupil direction and completes provocations against the Ukrainian army.

*****************************************************

25.02.2015

Tymchuk: Militants regrouping, sending military equipment towards Mariupol : UNIAN news

*The Russian-backed militants in the Donbas are carrying out regrouping along the front line, with the most active regrouping of forces and weapons seen in the area from Brianka to Stakhanov and Mariupol, head of the Information Resistance group Dmytro Tymchuk wrote on his Facebook page on Wednesday. *

*"The militants continue to concentrate their forces and equipment in the direction of Mariupol near the villages of Oktiabr, Zaichenko and Bezimenne,” Tymchuk wrote.

“One part of their forces and equipment is being moved from the north of the village of Telmanove, while another part comes from the Russian Federation," he said.

According to Tymchuk, there are 550-600 militants, 15 tanks, about 25 armored combat vehicles, 20 vehicles, more than 15 cannon artillery units and eight “nomadic” multiple launch rocket systems in this area.

"The main direction of the militant attacks is the village of Shyrokyne. They are also active in the direction of Pavlopil," he said.

According to Tymchuk, after the militants recently failed to oust the Ukrainian units from their positions in the village of Shyrokyne, their command decided to carry out regrouping of their task forces in this region.

************************************


16:03 25.02.2015
Militants re-deploy tanks to Novoazovsk - Ukrainian military
*
*The Ukrainian military has recorded re-deployment of militants' military hardware to Novoazovsk (not far from Mariupol), anti-territory operation (ATO) spokesman Andriy Lysenko said at a briefing in Kyiv on Wednesday.

"The adversary is regrouping and restoring the fighting capabilities of its forces, stocking up on ammunition and equipment. Despite claims by the gang leaders of the so-called DPR and LPR [the self-proclaimed Donetsk and Luhansk republics] about them having started to remove military hardware from the dividing line in accordance with the Minsk agreements, for the past two days we have been registering movement of Grad rockets, armored carriers, off-roaders, and a significant amount of vehicles carrying ammunition and personnel across the Izvarino checkpoint from Russia," Lysenko said.

"We have registered movement of a large number of tanks, Grad rockets and other military hardware towards the city of Novoazovsk," he said.

"Besides, the paramilitary groups are moving damaged military hardware to Russia to restore its fighting capability," the spokesman said. .

Ukraine has recorded 17 shellings of Ukrainian positions over the past 24 hours, he said. The situation was most difficult in Shyrokyne where the enemy fired mortars and grenades five times. On Wednesday morning Shyrokyne was attacked by tanks, self-propelled artillery weapons and tube artillery. "The attacks have been repelled, without any losses," Lysenko said.*


----------



## Hindustani78

A Russian flag flutters on top of a separatist self-proclaimed Donetsk People's Republic army armoured personnel carrier as it drives through the town of Vuhlehirsk, February 25, 2015. 
Credit: REUTERS/Baz Ratner






A member of the Ukrainian armed forces rides a military vehicle near Artemivsk, eastern Ukraine, February 25, 2015. Ukraine's military said on Wednesday none of its troops had been killed at the front





Activists of the Right Sector political party carry portraits of their comrades killed in fighting with pro-Russian separatists during an anti-government march in Kiev February 25, 2015.


----------



## Galad

Hindustani78 said:


> * "The attacks have been repelled, without any losses," Lysenko said.*


Contact Goebles Ministry of Truth to send you better crafted lies.We are in 21st century(fact you did miss somehow)-lies do not fly anymore,facts are easy to check for anyone actually interested from situation.Lysenko and Tymchuk(and Hundistani delivering their lies)remind me of so-called Bagdad Bob.No losses...sure.Shyrokyne is where Azov(international neo-nazi organization) are dieing from weeks with little to no support from regular UA army.More than 3000 are the losses in death people of Kiev since they started the attack at mid-January.And since so-called "ceasefire" criminals in Kiev have already killed with artillery over 150 civilians.
"Our man" Yats have tried and failed to kick out 2 of Poroshenko mens from their(money control) positions and replace them with his own mens.Money is getting hard to get and internal fighting in West-installed Kiev regime will keep bigger in coming months.
Right Sector march ordered by the trio of Turchonov(nickname Bloody Pastor and Israeli citizen),I.Kolomoiski(ukrainian/swiss and israeli citizen) and "our man"Yats has failed to produce any results.Porky has managed earlier to take back command of more than half of so-called volunteer batalions plus managed to remove from his post "Donbas" commander.Have to admit Porky is quite capable-he shoulf after all.Stake here is his own life.
In other news:
- 7 banks are out of business since beginning of year
- "Privat" bank(own by I.Kolomoiski,owner of almost half of current Ukr parlament,commander of all Ukr neo-nazis,directly protected by USA and Israel) has received more than 30 billion hrivnyas from Ukr goverment to stay afloat(money lost) in time where people have not seen salaries from months in Ukraine
-There is no enough coal but goverment plan is to close and sell 35 coal mines.15 mines and at least 10 000 miners will be out of business this year.
-another 20 000 workers will be fired from Ukr nuclear related companies
-18 000 small merchants are out of Odessa biggest marker,just 3000 came at their place to try their luck
- A95 cost up to 28 hryvnias at some of gas stations already
- dollar at black market cost 44 Hryvnias(up from 8 during time of "evil dictator" Yanukovich)
- western banks scalling back their operations and stop issue new credit loans to South-East 
- in recent interview Kiev-based experts being optimistic have said practically 1/3 of economy is dead.
- new prices of gas(more than 250%),heating(60%) and electricy(40%) from March as just of many requirements for IMF "help".And most of those money(if ever received) will go to repay first and before anything else debt,gas deliveries and rest will be stolen.
-in USD currently Ukraine people is getting even less than most African countries.



Hindustani78 said:


> Activists of the Right Sector political party carry portraits of their comrades killed in fighting with pro-Russian separatists during an anti-government march in Kiev February 25, 2015.


Right Sector is neo-nazi organization directly under command of Kolomoiski and SBU chief(who is CIA asset from years) and their comrades are well known for torture,theft in occupied territories of anything of value up to harvesters,murder of civilians including murder of UKR conscripts refusing to fight.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gabriel92

vostok said:


> View attachment 196202
> 
> Soldiers from the western Ukraine - are dump as monkeys, they are hardly able to deal with technology more complex than a knife.



@flamer84 We will say "No comment."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Galad said:


> Contact Goebles Ministry of Truth to send you better crafted lies.We are in 21st century(fact you did miss somehow)-lies do not fly anymore,facts are easy to check for anyone actually interested from situation.Lysenko and Tymchuk(and Hundistani delivering their lies)remind me of so-called Bagdad Bob.No losses...sure.Shyrokyne is where Azov(international neo-nazi organization) are dieing from weeks with little to no support from regular UA army.More than 3000 are the losses in death people of Kiev since they started the attack at mid-January.And since so-called "ceasefire" criminals in Kiev have already killed with artillery over 150 civilians.



Why i would deliver any lies ? No one is talking what is happening to the Ukrainian people , what i am seeing is that people are suffering and dieing, refugees, etc. 

I am just following the news .


----------



## flamer84

Gabriel92 said:


> @flamer84 We will say "No comment."




LMFAO,I know this one...oldies but goodies.

Let us remember the latest one in Grozni with Russian troops spraying and praying with their AK's at the building filled with terrorists a couple of months ago..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galad

Hindustani78 said:


> Why i would deliver any lies ? No one is talking what is happening to the Ukrainian people , what i am seeing is that people are suffering and dieing, refugees, etc.
> 
> I am just following the news .


So why dont you post here videos of prisoners tortured from SBU?Video of that priest talking for another one of your heroes Savchenko and how she acted towards prisoners?Video of tortured prison with burned svastika at his butt from summer?Video of last prisoner exchange in the cold of snow when captured NAF soldiers came out barefoot,brought out like cattles while UKR soldiers were threated and delivered with busses?There is a nice nice youtube channel with english translated videos-do web search of kazzura.And also you can check G.Philips twitter/facebook/youtube to see what your heroes from Kiev is doing to civilians in Donbas since summer.It is death and destruction.This is of course if you are actually interested from reality on the ground-and all your post showing you are not.Just a piece of info for you-even most rabid Ukr "patriots "do not believe garbage Tymchuk,Lysenko and anyone else of their kind anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## flamer84

Galad said:


> So why dont you post here videos of prisoners tortured from SBU?Video of that priest talking for another one of your heroes Savchenko and how she acted towards prisoners?Video of tortured prison with burned svastika at his butt from summer?Video of last prisoner exchange in the cold of snow when captured NAF soldiers came out barefoot,brought out like cattles while UKR soldiers were threated and delivered with busses?There is a nice nice youtube channel with english translated videos-do web search of kazzura.And also you can check G.Philips twitter/facebook/youtube to see what your heroes from Kiev is doing to civilians in Donbas since summer.It is death and destruction.This is of course if you are actually interested from reality on the ground-and all your post showing you are not.Just a piece of info for you-even most rabid Ukr "patriots "do not believe garbage Tymchuk,Lysenko and anyone else of their kind anymore.




Because this is all commie propaganda.No such things happenned.Let's be serious....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Galad said:


> So why dont you post here videos of prisoners tortured from SBU?Video of that priest talking for another one of your heroes Savchenko and how she acted towards prisoners?Video of tortured prison with burned svastika at his butt from summer?Video of last prisoner exchange in the cold of snow when captured NAF soldiers came out barefoot,brought out like cattles while UKR soldiers were threated and delivered with busses?There is a nice nice youtube channel with english translated videos-do web search of kazzura.And also you can check G.Philips twitter/facebook/youtube to see what your heroes from Kiev is doing to civilians in Donbas since summer.It is death and destruction.This is of course if you are actually interested from reality on the ground-and all your post showing you are not.Just a piece of info for you-even most rabid Ukr "patriots "do not believe garbage Tymchuk,Lysenko and anyone else of their kind anymore.



I always try to post from all the reputed sources, be it Ukrainian, Russian, reuters, AP, PTI, Zeenews etc.


----------



## Galad

Just one of hundreds example what`s going on in Ukraine.Ukraine taken over by neo-nazis and criminals directly obeying any and all orders from the West.
You cant even protest anymore in neo-nazi controlled Ukraine to actually get your(missing from months) salary.All 800 miners from 2 of the coal shafts(in NW part of Ukraine) i`ve talked in one of my post above have received the answer of West backed Kiev criminals - they have got writs(or whatever is in military language) from local military office to go and fight in civil war at Donbas.One of them has commented-"Now is even worst than 90-ies.Then we have just starved,but we did not had a war.Now is total destruction."
It is a full win situation from pov of the installed by the West creatures in Kiev.Rebellios miners will be send to die at the front-without receiving their salaries nor the compensation required by law when you fire them.
Cynical,disgusting,criminally insane,lowly-as every other single action done by new Western pets in Kiev.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aepsilons

Galad said:


> Just one of hundreds example what`s going on in Ukraine.Ukraine taken over by neo-nazis and criminals directly obeying any and all orders from the West.
> You cant even protest anymore in neo-nazi controlled Ukraine to actually get your(missing from months) salary.All 800 miners from 2 of the coal shafts(in NW part of Ukraine) i`ve talked in one of my post above have received the answer of West backed Kiev criminals - they have got writs(or whatever is in military language) from local military office to go and fight in civil war at Donbas.One of them has commented-"Now is even worst than 90-ies.Then we have just starved,but we did not had a war.Now is total destruction."
> It is a full win situation from pov of the installed by the West creatures in Kiev.Rebellios miners will be send to die at the front-without receiving their salaries nor the compensation required by law when you fire them.
> Cynical,disgusting,criminally insane,lowly-as every other single action done by new Western pets in Kiev.



Propaganda of the worst kind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vassnti

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Propaganda of the worst kind.


But The whole Ukraine thing has been an eye opener on how effective a propoganda campaign can be if you know the buttons to push. Once the claim of the Nazi's storming Sevastopol came out rational debate went out the window.
Im sure Putin is laughing,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gau8av

Vassnti said:


> But The whole Ukraine thing has been an eye opener on how effective a propoganda campaign can be if you know the buttons to push. Once the claim of the Nazi's storming Sevastopol came out rational debate went out the window.
> Im sure Putin is laughing,
> View attachment 197085


the US engineered a coup.. fact

ultranationalists/neo nazis/bandera followers were the footsoldiers in that coup.. fact 

most of these neo nazis and others were then hastily drafted into the "national guard", given heavy weapons and sent to fight in Donbass.. fact

Azov battalion are openly nazi.. fact 

The new Ukie government indiscriminately bombed civvie areas.. fact (too bad they lost half their air force lol) 

The Junta also used banned white phosphorus artillery on civvie areas.. fact (also a war crime) 

so what propaganda are you on about ? the only propaganda is on BBC/CNN and other western news about their imaginary "Russian invasions" .. apparently the Russians have "invaded" Ukraine almost 50 times so far

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## nekrasa

gau8av said:


> so what propaganda are you on about ? the only propaganda is on BBC/CNN and other western news about their imaginary "Russian invasions" .. apparently the Russians have "invaded" Ukraine almost 50 times so far



Even there you can find an objective view about this whole conflick,
Who could shoot on Maidan, BBC:
BBC News - The untold story of the Maidan massacre
Volunteer from Russia:
BBC Radio 4 - Crossing Continents, The Knights of New Russia

About shelling Donetsk - unexpectedly NAF didn't shell themself, CNN:
Widow of Donetsk man: I will go and fight for him - CNN Video

So event west media can show an objective view, but someone who only listen war propaganda is not enough to change his/her flat opinion repeating all along...

Reactions: Like Like:
 3


----------



## gau8av

nekrasa said:


> So event west media can show an objective view, but someone who only listen war propaganda is not enough to change his/her flat opinion repeating all along...


true, some reporting has been objective and fair but still slanted,

I've also noticed that the worst propaganda comes directly from the US state department, Obama, McCain, Lindsey Graham and the neo cons, fox news etc and from Porkyshenko, Yatsencrook and NATO spokespersons, Rasmussen etc

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vostok

Я Русский Оккупант | I'm a Russian Occupant [ENG Subtitles]

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Schutz

I think the most hilarious thing is Putins 86% approval rating, 

As a nazi once said



> Naturally the common people don't want war: Neither in Russia, nor in England, nor for that matter in Germany. That is understood. But, after all, it is the leaders of the country who determine the policy and it is always a simple matter to drag the people along, whether it is a democracy, or a fascist dictatorship, or a parliament, or a communist dictatorship. Voice or no voice, the people can always be brought to the bidding of the leaders. That is easy. All you have to do is tell them they are being attacked, and denounce the peacemakers for lack of patriotism and exposing the country to danger. It works the same in any country



The Russian people believe anything, its why so many of them die whenever a war happens.



vostok said:


> Я Русский Оккупант | I'm a Russian Occupant [ENG Subtitles]


No, why do Russians mention Hitler, Napoleon etc? you won those wars against nations a quarter of your size after suffering years of beatings and only managed to turn the tide when other nations were pushing against them, this idea of a undefeatable Russia is laughable, a nation a third of your size inflicted heavy casualties and was a tiny amount of time away from conquering you, it took you millions more and other nations attacking to finally force your way back. Napoleon, Britain lost more and won more battles than Russia, he only lost there because it was cold, which isnt really an issue facing a modern army. Russia is weak against nations a third of its size, so if America did come calling then I cant imagine it will be the same, Russian soldiers are like drunks, low morale, low pay and training that looks like it comes out of 1930s prisons.


----------



## vostok

Schutz said:


> No, why do Russians mention Hitler, Napoleon etc? you won those wars against nations a quarter of your size after suffering years of beatings and only managed to turn the tide when other nations were pushing against them, this idea of a undefeatable Russia is laughable, a nation a third of your size inflicted heavy casualties and was a tiny amount of time away from conquering you, it took you millions more and other nations attacking to finally force your way back. Napoleon, Britain lost more and won more battles than Russia, he only lost there because it was cold, which isnt really an issue facing a modern army. Russia is weak against nations a third of its size, so if America did come calling then I cant imagine it will be the same, Russian soldiers are like drunks, low morale, low pay and training that looks like it comes out of 1930s prisons.


Napoleon and Hitler had under their command almost all of Europe. Napoleon's army at the moment of the invasion was almoust 3 times bigger then Russia army, and Russian forces was separated. Gitler had the best army in the world - the whole of Europe worked hard to German man could fight. Russia won not French or Germans, but the power of a united Europe.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TaiShang

*Washington supplying Kiev with satellite intelligence of conflict in east – report*






The US is supplying Kiev with spy satellite imagery of enemy positions in eastern Ukraine, but does so by deliberately reducing the quality, apparently so as not to anger Russia too much, according to The Wall Street Journal.

A debate has been on in the US for some time on whether the Obama administration should provide the Kiev government with actionable intelligence. As with providing _“defensive”_ weapons, the disagreements are similar.

However, imagery reduced in quality has apparently been green-lighted, but only arriving to the Ukrainians 24 hours late at the least. This step is apparently to ensure the US isn’t in any way thought of as a participant in the conflict, the newspaper said, referencing its own sources.

Another reason for why the images are somewhat degraded is in the event of the photos accidentally ending up with the Russians, who as a result would learn more about American spy satellite capabilities.

Ukraine does not like the way things are at the moment, complaining that it hampers its efforts against what it calls Russia-backed troops.

_“This assistance is not sufficient… We don’t have a day to wait for satellite images. The information should be real time,”_ Andriy Parubiy, first deputy chairman of the Ukrainian Rada told WSJ.

Moscow has repeatedly denied aiding the rebels.

Parubiy, on the other hand, adds that a deal is already in place with Canada to supply more real-time and more high-resolution data.

His concerns about timeliness and quality are shared by many within the American political elite, especially the famously anti-Russian Senator John McCain, who has been making claims of weapons support for the uprising from Russia.

Nonetheless, the White House has last year agreed to Kiev’s request for intelligence on east Ukraine, albeit after things are done to it. This also allegedly includes blacking out Russian territory.

These compromises are there allegedly to give the Ukrainians a better idea of what they’re dealing with at home, rather than what takes place a stone’s throw away on foreign soil.

READ MORE: US, UK meddling in OSCE’s mandate in Ukraine – Russia's envoy to UN

Ukraine meanwhile continues to pressure the US for weapons as well, from radars to missiles to drones, but only getting so much, as it’s not a NATO member – unlike Russia’s other immediate neighbors Poland, Lithuania and Estonia, who have all got Javelin missiles.

Ukraine’s non-membership is thought to have led to a consensus among NATO members to hold off on supplying it with lethal aid, according to an unnamed military official.

However, Anti-Kiev hacking group, CyberBerkut, said that they have obtained documents proving that the US plans to supply lethal weapons to Ukraine through private military companies.

_“We’ve accessed files stored on an electronic device of one of the members of the Green Group private military company, who recently visited Kiev as part of the US army delegation,”_ the group said on its website.

The hacktivists also posted online the copies of documents, suggesting that the Washington hasn’t given up the idea of arming the Kiev government, but wants to receive support for the move from its allies in Europe.

According to CyberBerkut, the supply of weapons will be entrusted to experience professionals from private US military companies, who will arrive in south-eastern Ukraine to take part in the war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nekrasa

How was look like the organized withdrawal from Debaltsevo cauldron, an article from ukrainian side completely different than official propaganda: 

*For those EMPR readers who would like to learn more about Ukrainian armed forces withdrawal from the encircled town of Debaltseve in the conflict zone in eastern Ukraine. Yuriy Butusov published a report from one of the "Vega" squadron fighters (part of the Special Forces of the National Guard) who was sent to Debaltseve where he fought in battles and broke out of Debaltseve in the organized withdrawal. This story is differ of those presented by Ukrainian officials. Make your own conclusions...*

Ukrainian officer: "The first time we learned about the organized planned withdrawal of the troops we laughed''.

*More:*
Ukrainian organized withdrawal from Debaltseve is questionable


----------



## vostok

Abandoned junta camp near Debaltsevo.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Solomon2

*Ukraine's Orange Blues*
*

Alexander J. Motyl*
*http://www.worldaffairsjournal.org/users/alexander-j-motyl*
*Why Russia Will Lose in Ukraine*
24 February 2015





So who’s winning the war in eastern Ukraine—Russia or Ukraine? The answer is not as simple as it might seem, because victory means different things for each side.

A Russian victory could take one of two forms: territorial expansion into large parts of southeastern Ukraine or the imposition on Ukraine of disadvantageous peace terms. Or it could take both forms. But neither has happened, and neither is likely to happen.

Anything short of such a victory amounts to a defeat for Russia. Having destroyed the Russian economy, transformed Russia into a rogue state, and alienated Russia’s allies in the “near abroad,” Vladimir Putin loses if he doesn’t win big.

In contrast, Ukraine wins as long as it does not lose big. If Ukraine can contain the aggression, it will demonstrate that it possesses the will and the military capacity to deter the Kremlin, stop Putin and his proxies, and survive as an independent democratic state.

The balance of forces could change. Russia could throw hundreds of thousands of regular troops against Ukraine in order to seize Kyiv or build a land corridor to Crimea. But this would dramatically increase Putin’s risk factor. In that case, Ukrainians would fight to the finish, a partisan war would ensue, the United States would supply weapons to Ukraine, other Eastern European countries might get involved in the fighting, Western sanctions would be ratcheted up, and Russia would be excluded fromthe SWIFT international banking system. Russian losses—human, financial, and material—would likely be enormous, inviting a palace coup against Putin.

Although Putin is driven by a bizarre vision of reestablishing Holy Russia’s greatness, he is enough of a realpolitik policymaker to understand that attempting to overrun Ukraine would have dire consequences for Russia and himself.

Putin is therefore likely to maintain the military pressure on Ukraine—having the separatists strike here, strike there, withdraw, regroup, make nice, and then repeat the cycle—in the hope of draining Ukraine’s economic, military, and human resources.

But that, too, won’t result in territorial expansion into large parts of southeastern Ukraine or the imposition on Ukraine of disadvantageous peace terms.

Thus far skittish about military aid, the Obama administration is coming under increasing pressure to provide Ukraine with lethal weapons and real-time intelligence. Provided that meaningful economic reforms move forward in Kyiv, chances are good that other Western states and institutions will give Ukraine significant economic assistance, especially now that the IMF has committed itself to a $40 billion aid package. And the more Western money is sunk into Ukraine, the greater the likelihood that Western states will follow with military aid, if only as a guarantee of their financial investment. Meanwhile, Ukrainian elites—prodded by the West and compelled by Putin’s threat to annihilate Ukraine—will embark on (more or less) radical economic reforms.

The Ukrainian armed forces are getting stronger and more effective by the day, inflicting high casualties on the militants and Russians and maintaining their positions. Even the retreat from the Debaltseve salient, mistakenly portrayed in the Western press as a “debacle,” was anything but. (In order to know that, however, you need to be able to read Ukrainian- and Russian-language sources.) According toone of Ukraine’s top military analysts, Yuri Biryukov, Ukraine’s losses were 179 dead and 89 missing and presumed dead in the period from January 18th to February 18th, while Russian and proxy losses amounted to 868 dead—roughly three to four times as many. And small wonder. As Ukraine’s other top military analyst, Yuri Butusov, has repeatedly argued on his Facebook page, there is simply no comparison between the Ukrainian army of today and the ragtag band of soldiers that was Ukraine’s armed forces in March of 2014, when Putin seized the Crimea. More important, Ukraine’s less than competent military command appears to be on the verge of a major change in personnel.

The situation on the front is a military stalemate that is as deleterious to the Donbas enclave’s economic viability as it is beneficial to Ukraine’s ability to survive as an independent political entity. As this blog has argued ad nauseam, a frozen conflict—which may be in the process of emerging, even though everyone denies it—would be the best thing that could possibly happen to Ukraine.

Finally, although Ukrainians are one-fourth as many as Russians, Ukrainians are fighting for their homeland. In both eastern and western Ukraine, they know this is perhaps their last chance to break free of Moscow’s imperial grip. The remarkable thing about Ukraine’s dedicated volunteer battalions is the high number of eastern Ukrainians in them. Western Ukrainians dominated in both the 2004 Orange Revolution and the 2014 Maidan Revolution. Russian-speaking eastern Ukrainians have demonstrated that, when it comes to defending their own homes, they’re more than willing to step up.

Russia can’t win big. Ukraine can’t lose big. And that means that Russia is losing and Ukraine is winning—and that Russia will lose and Ukraine will win.

The West should know that, in supporting Ukraine, it’s not just doing the right thing. It’s also betting on the winner.


Alexander J. Motyl's blog


----------



## gau8av

Solomon2 said:


> *Ukraine's Orange Blues*
> *
> 
> Alexander J. Motyl*
> *Why Russia Will Lose in Ukraine*
> 24 February 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So who’s winning the war in eastern Ukraine—Russia or Ukraine? The answer is not as simple as it might seem, because victory means different things for each side.
> 
> A Russian victory could take one of two forms: territorial expansion into large parts of southeastern Ukraine or the imposition on Ukraine of disadvantageous peace terms. Or it could take both forms. But neither has happened, and neither is likely to happen.
> 
> Anything short of such a victory amounts to a defeat for Russia. Having destroyed the Russian economy, transformed Russia into a rogue state, and alienated Russia’s allies in the “near abroad,” Vladimir Putin loses if he doesn’t win big.
> 
> In contrast, Ukraine wins as long as it does not lose big. If Ukraine can contain the aggression, it will demonstrate that it possesses the will and the military capacity to deter the Kremlin, stop Putin and his proxies, and survive as an independent democratic state.
> 
> The balance of forces could change. Russia could throw hundreds of thousands of regular troops against Ukraine in order to seize Kyiv or build a land corridor to Crimea. But this would dramatically increase Putin’s risk factor. In that case, Ukrainians would fight to the finish, a partisan war would ensue, the United States would supply weapons to Ukraine, other Eastern European countries might get involved in the fighting, Western sanctions would be ratcheted up, and Russia would be excluded fromthe SWIFT international banking system. Russian losses—human, financial, and material—would likely be enormous, inviting a palace coup against Putin.
> 
> Although Putin is driven by a bizarre vision of reestablishing Holy Russia’s greatness, he is enough of a realpolitik policymaker to understand that attempting to overrun Ukraine would have dire consequences for Russia and himself.
> 
> Putin is therefore likely to maintain the military pressure on Ukraine—having the separatists strike here, strike there, withdraw, regroup, make nice, and then repeat the cycle—in the hope of draining Ukraine’s economic, military, and human resources.
> 
> But that, too, won’t result in territorial expansion into large parts of southeastern Ukraine or the imposition on Ukraine of disadvantageous peace terms.
> 
> Thus far skittish about military aid, the Obama administration is coming under increasing pressure to provide Ukraine with lethal weapons and real-time intelligence. Provided that meaningful economic reforms move forward in Kyiv, chances are good that other Western states and institutions will give Ukraine significant economic assistance, especially now that the IMF has committed itself to a $40 billion aid package. And the more Western money is sunk into Ukraine, the greater the likelihood that Western states will follow with military aid, if only as a guarantee of their financial investment. Meanwhile, Ukrainian elites—prodded by the West and compelled by Putin’s threat to annihilate Ukraine—will embark on (more or less) radical economic reforms.
> 
> The Ukrainian armed forces are getting stronger and more effective by the day, inflicting high casualties on the militants and Russians and maintaining their positions. Even the retreat from the Debaltseve salient, mistakenly portrayed in the Western press as a “debacle,” was anything but. (In order to know that, however, you need to be able to read Ukrainian- and Russian-language sources.) According toone of Ukraine’s top military analysts, Yuri Biryukov, Ukraine’s losses were 179 dead and 89 missing and presumed dead in the period from January 18th to February 18th, while Russian and proxy losses amounted to 868 dead—roughly three to four times as many. And small wonder. As Ukraine’s other top military analyst, Yuri Butusov, has repeatedly argued on his Facebook page, there is simply no comparison between the Ukrainian army of today and the ragtag band of soldiers that was Ukraine’s armed forces in March of 2014, when Putin seized the Crimea. More important, Ukraine’s less than competent military command appears to be on the verge of a major change in personnel.
> 
> The situation on the front is a military stalemate that is as deleterious to the Donbas enclave’s economic viability as it is beneficial to Ukraine’s ability to survive as an independent political entity. As this blog has argued ad nauseam, a frozen conflict—which may be in the process of emerging, even though everyone denies it—would be the best thing that could possibly happen to Ukraine.
> 
> Finally, although Ukrainians are one-fourth as many as Russians, Ukrainians are fighting for their homeland. In both eastern and western Ukraine, they know this is perhaps their last chance to break free of Moscow’s imperial grip. The remarkable thing about Ukraine’s dedicated volunteer battalions is the high number of eastern Ukrainians in them. Western Ukrainians dominated in both the 2004 Orange Revolution and the 2014 Maidan Revolution. Russian-speaking eastern Ukrainians have demonstrated that, when it comes to defending their own homes, they’re more than willing to step up.
> 
> Russia can’t win big. Ukraine can’t lose big. And that means that Russia is losing and Ukraine is winning—and that Russia will lose and Ukraine will win.
> 
> The West should know that, in supporting Ukraine, it’s not just doing the right thing. It’s also betting on the winner.
> 
> 
> Alexander J. Motyl's blog


lol

look at this joker's list of articles


----------



## Superboy

At least 1,638 soldiers killed in Russia's war against Ukraine.

At least 1,638 soldiers killed in Russia’s war against Ukraine


----------



## Galad

Schutz said:


> As a nazi once said


This coming from you is so so rich.This is exact method used by "truth" loving MSM you like so much and getting your info from.Btw the quote belong to the man(same war-criminal like the ones in the West) who openly admitted he did learn art of propaganda from UK media.Need to pay much better attention and learn the history.

Number of death people from both sides are over 50 000 already.Just last summer after the first so-called "South cauldron" official Kiev has addmitted over 3000 dead and missing.There was a video of commanding Ukr officer(who as coward stayed behind and send whole brigade to fight and die) he had information for around 80 from over 4000 soldiers.In August DNR has said dead people from their side are over 4000...UN numbers are pure BS and fraction from real death count.West is responsible for all these dead people,destruction of another country and suffering of its people.
In other news neo-nazis did destroy last remaining railroad bridge (used to transpot mainly coal) from LNR to former Ukraine.Well guess next winter no coal for them.But fear not West will "help" them...with sweet words.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## gau8av



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Superboy

gau8av said:


>




What gun is that at 0:35? Looks like AK-74M to me. If so, it comes from Russia.


----------



## nangyale

* Breedlove's Bellicosity: Berlin Alarmed by Aggressive NATO Stance on Ukraine*
By SPIEGEL Staff





AP
Top NATO commander General Philip Breedlove has raised hackles in Germany with his public statements about the Ukraine crisis.

*US President Obama supports Chancellor Merkel's efforts at finding a diplomatic solution to the Ukraine crisis. But hawks in Washington seem determined to torpedo Berlin's approach. And NATO's top commander in Europe hasn't been helping either.*

It was quiet in eastern Ukraine last Wednesday. Indeed, it was another quiet day in an extended stretch of relative calm. The battles between the Ukrainian army and the pro-Russian separatists had largely stopped and heavy weaponry was being withdrawn. The Minsk cease-fire wasn't holding perfectly, but it was holding.
On that same day, General Philip Breedlove, the top NATO commander in Europe, stepped before the press in Washington. Putin, the 59-year-old said, had once again "upped the ante" in eastern Ukraine -- with "well over a thousand combat vehicles, Russian combat forces, some of their most sophisticated air defense, battalions of artillery" having been sent to the Donbass. "What is clear," Breedlove said, "is that right now, it is not getting better. It is getting worse every day."
German leaders in Berlin were stunned. They didn't understand what Breedlove was talking about. And it wasn't the first time. Once again, the German government, supported by intelligence gathered by the Bundesnachrichtendienst (BND), Germany's foreign intelligence agency, did not share the view of NATO's Supreme Allied Commander Europe (SACEUR).

T*he pattern has become a familiar one. For months, Breedlove has been commenting on Russian activities in eastern Ukraine, speaking of troop advances on the border, the amassing of munitions and alleged columns of Russian tanks. Over and over again, Breedlove's numbers have been significantly higher than those in the possession of America's NATO allies in Europe.* As such, he is playing directly into the hands of the hardliners in the US Congress and in NATO.

The German government is alarmed. Are the Americans trying to thwart European efforts at mediation led by Chancellor Angela Merkel? Sources in the Chancellery have referred to Breedlove's comments as "dangerous propaganda." Foreign Minister Frank-Walter Steinmeier even found it necessary recently to bring up Breedlove's comments with NATO General Secretary Jens Stoltenberg.

*The 'Super Hawk'*

But Breedlove hasn't been the only source of friction. Europeans have also begun to see others as hindrances in their search for a diplomatic solution to the Ukraine conflict. First and foremost among them is Victoria Nuland, head of European affairs at the US State Department. She and others would like to see Washington deliver arms to Ukraine and are supported by Congressional Republicans as well as many powerful Democrats.

Indeed, US President Barack Obama seems almost isolated. He has thrown his support behind Merkel's diplomatic efforts for the time being, but he has also done little to quiet those who would seek to increase tensions with Russia and deliver weapons to Ukraine. Sources in Washington say that Breedlove's bellicose comments are first cleared with the White House and the Pentagon. The general, they say, has the role of the "super hawk," whose role is that of increasing the pressure on America's more reserved trans-Atlantic partners.







Getty Images
German Chancellor Angela Merkel and US President Barack Obama after a Feb. 9 meeting in Washington: Increasing pressure on America's more reserved trans-Atlantic partners.

A mixture of political argumentation and military propaganda is necessary. But for months now, many in the Chancellery simply shake their heads each time NATO, under Breedlove's leadership, goes public with striking announcements about Russian troop or tank movements. To be sure, neither Berlin's Russia experts nor BND intelligence analysts doubt that Moscow is supporting the pro-Russian separatists. The BND even has proof of such support.
But it is the tone of Breedlove's announcements that makes Berlin uneasy. False claims and exaggerated accounts, warned a top German official during a recent meeting on Ukraine, have put NATO -- and by extension, the entire West -- in danger of losing its credibility.

There are plenty of examples. Just over three weeks ago, during the cease-fire talks in Minsk, the Ukrainian military warned that the Russians -- even as the diplomatic marathon was ongoing -- had moved 50 tanks and dozens of rockets across the border into Luhansk. Just one day earlier, US Lieutenant General Ben Hodges had announced "direct Russian military intervention."

Senior officials in Berlin immediately asked the BND for an assessment, but the intelligence agency's satellite images showed just a few armored vehicles. Even those American intelligence officials who supply the BND with daily situation reports were much more reserved about the incident than Hodges was in his public statements. One intelligence agent says it "remains a riddle until today" how the general reached his conclusions.

*Much More Cautious*

"The German intelligence services generally appraise the threat level much more cautiously than the Americans do," an international military expert in Kiev confirmed.

At the beginning of the crisis, General Breedlove announced that the Russians had assembled 40,000 troops on the Ukrainian border and warned that an invasion could take place at any moment. The situation, he said, was "incredibly concerning." But intelligence officials from NATO member states had already excluded the possibility of a Russian invasion. They believed that neither the composition nor the equipment of the troops was consistent with an imminent invasion.

The experts contradicted Breedlove's view in almost every respect. There weren't 40,000 soldiers on the border, they believed, rather there were much less than 30,000 and perhaps even fewer than 20,000. Furthermore, most of the military equipment had not been brought to the border for a possible invasion, but had already been there prior to the beginning of the conflict. Furthermore, there was no evidence of logistical preparation for an invasion, such as a field headquarters.

*Breedlove, though, repeatedly made inexact, contradictory or even flat-out inaccurate statements. On Nov. 18, 2014, he told the German newspaper Frankfurter Allgemeine Zeitung that there were "regular Russian army units in eastern Ukraine." One day later, he told the website of the German newsmagazine Stern that they weren't fighting units, but "mostly trainers and advisors."


He initially said there were "between 250 and 300" of them, and then "between 300 and 500." For a time, NATO was even saying there were 1,000 of them.*

The fact that NATO has no intelligence agency of its own plays into Breedlove's hands. The alliance relies on intelligence gathered by agents from the US, Britain, Germany and other member states. As such, SACEUR has a wide range of information to choose from.

*Influencing Breedlove*

On Nov. 12, during a visit to Sofia, Bulgaria, Breedlove reported that "we have seen columns of Russian equipment -- primarily Russian tanks, Russian artillery, Russian air defense systems and Russian combat troops -- entering into Ukraine." It was, he noted, "the same thing that OSCE is reporting." But the OSCE had only observed military convoys within eastern Ukraine. OSCE observers had said nothing about troops marching in from Russia.

Breedlove sees no reason to revise his approach. "I stand by all the public statements I have made during the Ukraine crisis," he wrote to SPIEGEL in response to a request for a statement accompanied by a list of his controversial claims. He wrote that it was to be expected that assessments of NATO's intelligence center, which receives information from all 33 alliance members in addition to partner states, doesn't always match assessments made by individual nations. "It is normal that not everyone agrees with the assessments that I provide," he wrote.

He says that NATO's strategy is to "release clear, accurate and timely information regarding ongoing events." He also wrote that: "As an alliance based on the fundamental values of freedom and democracy, our response to propaganda cannot be more propaganda. It can only be the truth." (Read Breedlove's full statement here.)

The German government, meanwhile, is doing what it can to influence Breedlove. Sources in Berlin say that conversations to this end have taken place in recent weeks. But there are many at NATO headquarters in Brussels who are likewise concerned about Breedlove's statements. On Tuesday of last week, Breedlove's public appearances were an official item on the agenda of the North Atlantic Council's weekly lunch meeting. Several ambassadors present criticized Breedlove and expressed their incredulity at some of the commander's statements.

The government in Berlin is concerned that Breedlove's statements could harm the West's credibility. The West can't counter Russian propaganda with its own propaganda, "rather it must use arguments that are worthy of a constitutional state." Berlin sources also say that it has become conspicuous that Breedlove's controversial statements are often made just as a step forward has been made in the difficult negotiations aimed at a political resolution. Berlin sources say that Germany should be able to depend on its allies to support its efforts at peace.

*Pressure on Obama*

German foreign policy experts are united in their view of Breedlove as a hawk. "I would prefer that Breedlove's comments on political questions be intelligent and reserved," says Social Democrat parliamentarian Niels Annen, for example. "Instead, NATO in the past has always announced a new Russian offensive just as, from our point of view, the time had come for cautious optimism." Annen, who has long specialized in foreign policy, has also been frequently dissatisfied with the information provided by NATO headquarters. "We parliamentarians were often confused by information regarding alleged troop movements that were inconsistent with the information we had," he says.

The pressure on Obama from the Republicans, but also from his own political camp, is intense. Should the ceasefire in eastern Ukraine not hold, it will likely be difficult to continue refusing Kiev's requests for shipments of so-called "defensive weapons." And that would represent a dramatic escalation of the crisis. Moscow has already begun issuing threats in anticipation of such deliveries. "Any weapons deliveries to Kiev will escalate the tensions and would unhinge European security," Nikolai Patrushev, secretary of Russia's national security council, told the Russian newspaper _Komsomolskaya Pravda_ on Wednesday.

Although President Obama has decided for the time being to give European diplomacy a chance, hawks like Breedlove or Victoria Nuland are doing what they can to pave the way for weapons deliveries. "We can fight against the Europeans, fight against them rhetorically," Nuland said during a private meeting of American officials on the sidelines of the Munich Security Conference at the beginning of February.







AP
US diplomat Victoria Nuland: Paving the way for weapons deliveries.

In reporting on the meeting later, the German tabloid _Bild_ reported that Nuland referred to the chancellor's early February trip to Moscow for talks with Putin as "Merkel's Moscow stuff." No wonder, then, that people in Berlin have the impression that important power brokers in Washington are working against the Europeans. Berlin officials have noticed that, following the visit of American politicians or military leaders in Kiev, Ukrainian officials are much more bellicose and optimistic about the Ukrainian military's ability to win the conflict on the battlefield. "We then have to laboriously bring the Ukrainians back onto the course of negotiations," said one Berlin official.
*Nuland Diplomacy*

Nuland, who is seen as a possible secretary of state should the Republicans win back the White House in next year's presidential election, is an important voice in US policy concerning Ukraine and Russia. She has never sought to hide her emotional bond to Russia, even saying "I love Russia." Her grandparents immigrated to the US from Bessarabia, which belonged to the Russian empire at the time. Nuland speaks Russian fluently.

She is also very direct. She can be very keen and entertaining, but has been known to take on an undiplomatic tone -- and has not always been wrong to do so. Mykola Asarov, who was prime minister under toppled Ukrainian President Viktor Yanukovych, recalls that Nuland basically blackmailed Yanukovych in order to prevent greater bloodshed in Kiev during the Maidan protests. "No violence against the protesters or you'll fall," Nuland told him according to Asarov. She also, he said, threatened tough economic and political sanctions against both Ukraine and the country's leaders. According to Asarov, Nuland said that, were violence used against the protesters on Maidan Square, information about the money he and his cronies had taken out of the country would be made public.

*Nuland has also been open -- at least internally -- about her contempt for European weakness and is famous for having said "F uck the EU" during the initial days of the Ukraine crisis in February of 2014. Her husband, the neo-conservative Robert Kagan, is, after all, the originator of the idea that Americans are from Mars and Europeans, unwilling as they are to realize that true security depends on military power, are from Venus.


When it comes to the goal of delivering weapons to Ukraine, Nuland and Breedlove work hand-in-hand. On the first day of the Munich Security Conference, the two gathered the US delegation behind closed doors to discuss their strategy for breaking Europe's resistance to arming Ukraine.*

On the seventh floor of the Bayerischer Hof hotel in the heart of Munich, it was Nuland who began coaching. "While talking to the Europeans this weekend, you need to make the case that Russia is putting in more and more offensive stuff while we want to help the Ukrainians defend against these systems," Nuland said. "It is defensive in nature although some of it has lethality."

*Training Troops?*

Breedlove complemented that with the military details, saying that moderate weapons aid was inevitable -- otherwise neither sanctions nor diplomatic pressure would have any effect. "If we can increase the cost for Russia on the battlefield, the other tools will become more effective," he said. "That's what we should do here."



In Berlin, top politicians have always considered a common position vis-a-vis Russia as a necessary prerequisite for success in peace efforts. For the time being, that common front is still holding, but the dispute is a fundamental one -- and hinges on the question of whether diplomacy can be successful without the threat of military action. Additionally, the trans-Atlantic partners also have differing goals. Whereas the aim of the Franco-German initiative is to stabilize the situation in Ukraine, it is Russia that concerns hawks within the US administration. They want to drive back Moscow's influence in the region and destabilize Putin's power. For them, the dream outcome would be regime change in Moscow.
A massive troop training range is located in Yavoriv in western Ukraine near the Polish border. During Soviet times, it served as the westernmost military district in the Soviet Union. Since 1998, though, it has been used for joint exercises by Ukrainian forces together with the United States and NATO. Yavoriv is also the site where US soldiers want to train members of the Ukrainian National Guard for their future battle against the separatists. According to the Pentagon's plans, American officers would train the Ukrainians on how to use American artillery-locating radar devices. At least that's what US Army in Europe commander Lt. Gen. Hodges announced in January.

The training was actually supposed to start at the beginning of March. Before it began, however, President Obama temporarily put it on hold in order to give the ceasefire agreement reached in Minsk a chance. Still, the hawks remain confident that they will soon come a step closer to their goal. On Tuesday, Hodges said during an appearance in Berlin that he expects the training will still begin at some point this month.

* By Matthias Gebauer, Christiane Hoffmann, Marc Hujer, Gordon Repinski, Matthias Schepp, Christoph Schult, Holger Stark and Klaus Wiegrefe *


----------



## TaiShang

*Ukraine – the relief of Debaltsevo*



One month on from the junta’s ill-fated winter offensive, the relief

When the illegal junta in Kiev began its winter offensive on 18 January, Poroshenko and his NATO masters had high hopes that the breathing space that had been afforded by last September’s Minsk “ceasefire” accords would have given them long enough to replenish their forces and crush the resistance forces of the Donbass. Instead, the spectacular collapse of the new offensive has driven the junta to sue for peace, signing the Minsk II accords that agreed a new ceasefire from 15 February.

Needless to say, the junta is no more sincere in its adherence to the ceasefire provisions of Minsk II than it proved itself to be in the case of Minsk I, still dreaming that a future third or fourth offensive could transform the whole of Ukraine into an outright colony of NATO. But it is far from clear that, as the war drags on, Germany and France, who played such a significant role in brokering Minsk II, will be prepared indefinitely to stake their own economies on the uncertain fortunes of a war designed primarily to serve the geopolitical interests of US imperialism.

If Washington presses on with its plans openly to run lethal weapons to the junta, and puts pressure on European faint-hearts to follow suit, it could find itself shaking the very ground on which NATO now stands: the unequal imperialist alliance led by the US and tail-ended by Europe. Minsk II, whether it holds or not, will be universally understood as a Russian initiative, brokered with Europe, and running against the grain of US imperialist policy.

Kiev’s January offensive

Kiev’s mid-January attempt to resume the military offensive, officially suspended since the Minsk accords of last September, has backfired spectacularly on the Kiev regime. At no point had Kiev adhered to the ceasefire upon which the accords insisted, continuing to shell schools, factories and hospitals at will. Yet the September deal, brokered by Russia and coming on the back of the striking advances made by the liberation forces in late August, nevertheless marked the beginning of a long and bloody stalemate.

In this period, the junta contented itself with a grisly war of attrition against the people’s militias and against the civilian population on the south and east of Ukraine. In parallel with this came the economic war of attrition against Russia and the regime’s severing of all public service and infrastructural links with the Donbass. And the soundtrack for this many-sided war of attrition was provided by the media, pumping out ever more reckless and brazen lies designed to keep public opinion in the imperialist homelands ignorant of what was really being done in the name of freedom and democracy.

But with the dawning of a new year, and with the anti-fascist militias showing no signs of folding their tents, the junta (doubtless having been tipped the wink by its imperialist masters, and having profited from the phony “ceasefire” to replenish its forces) roused itself to attempt a decisive military offensive, in order to break the stalemate and win back the initiative. Yet despite deploying tanks, artillery and air forces, the Ukrainian forces gained little or no ground. Worse, in just the first 16 days of the onslaught, Ukraine’s army succeeded in losing 136 tanks, 110 combat infantry vehicles and armoured vehicles, 80 artillery units and mortars and 58 cars.

Setbacks for the junta

The militia’s recapture of Donetsk airport, the regime’s sole toehold in Donetsk, was a major blow to the junta, and highlighted the incompetence and desperation of the Ukraine army’s military leadership. An article in _the Los Angeles Times _by Sergei L. Loiko reveals something of the mentality of the leadership.

_“At one point, in a desperate bid to rescue his men, Moysyuk borrowed a couple of armored vehicles with drivers from another brigade. But the drivers refused to go into what they knew was a fiery hell. So Moysyuk’s own officers drove into the fog that had descended on the tarmac. Misled by the fog, they arrived at a different building, where they were surrounded by the enemy… The next day, the remaining paratroopers were ordered to attack the airport head-on.’This is just sheer idiocy!’ exclaimed an airborne battalion commander, Maj. Ruslan Prusov. ‘We are not infantry; we are paratroops. We need some armor to travel on into battle. We don’t have it.'” _(‘How Ukraine’s outgunned “Cyborgs” lost Donetsk Airport’, 28 January)

Worse was to come for Poroshenko, with the news that 8,000 of the regime forces, thrusting deep into liberated territory but over-stretching supply lines, had found themselves being cut off and surrounded by militia forces. On 5 February the Russian TV Channel REN-TV reported that the Debaltsevo “cauldron” has at last been closed, trapping the hapless Kiev forces inside. In the town of Debaltsevo itself, junta forces remained trapped when the new ceasefire kicked in, and continued to try to fight their way out. This military action was necessarily countered by the surrounding resistance forces, and on 18 February the town was finally liberated by the resistance. An unknown number of Ukrainian forces remain trapped within the “cauldron”. The junta itself estimates that at least 1,500 of their troops are missing in action.

The liberation of Debaltsevo and the encirclement of enemy forces is a very important achievement of the resistance. The town is a strategic rail junction and effectively links up the forces of the two people’s republics of Donetsk and Lugansk.

Raising the Russian bogeyman

Such setbacks for their protégés have inspired panic and dismay in the West. Exactly as happened last August, when the Ukraine army met with similarly startling reverses, Washington and Kiev are squawking about “Russian invaders” – anything rather than admit that the country’s official army is no tactical match for the despised “separatist gangs” which are now (literally) running circles around it.

Yet no less a personage than the chief of staff of Ukraine’s army, General Viktor Muzhenko, has gone on record to state that the only Russians that are fighting in Ukraine either live there or have come from Russia under their own steam (as “_members of illegal armed groups_“). Lest there should be any remaining confusion, Muzhenko spells it out: “_The Ukrainian army is not fighting with the regular units of the Russian army_“. (Eric Zuesse, ‘Ukrainian Government: “No Russian Troops Are Fighting Against Us'”, posted on Global Research on 31 January).

Leaving aside what the Russian foreign ministry has contemptuously dismissed as the “hallucinations of Russian invasion”, the only substantiated sightings of Russian trucks streaming over the border are of those ferrying in humanitarian assistance to the Donbass. On Saturday 31 January two such convoys of over 170 trucks crossed the border, carrying several tons of food, medicine and building materials. The convoy underwent inspection by Ukrainian border control with the help of specially trained sniffer dogs, and the whole operation was overseen by the OSCE. This is the twelfth such humanitarian operation undertaken by Russia.

The real culprits are imperialism and its lackeys

Meanwhile, whilst Obama publicly anguishes over whether or not to supply lethal weapons to the junta, on 2 February TASS reported the speaker of Lugansk’s People’s Council as revealing that NATO is already in it up to the neck. ” _“The fact that in the past several days LPR’s specialists have recovered fragments of munitions bearing NATO marks from sites of shelling by the Ukrainian army is of special concern. Now, the North Atlantic Alliance is killing our fellow countrymen not only with the hands of Polish and Lithuanian gunmen who were earlier commissioned to the so-called ‘Ukrainian volunteer battalions,’ but also it provides lethal weapons so that the Kiev regime continue to shed the blood of children and the elder people.”_

*We should expand the roster of fascist expats to accommodate such as Mikael Skillt, whom the BBC reported in July last year as being an ex-Swedish army white supremacist recruited into the fascist Azov Brigade as a sniper, one of four Swedish recruits. Azov’s leader brags that the brigade has recruited from Ireland, Italy, Greece and Scandinavia. Russia’s Ren-TV investigated the involvement of mercenaries from a number of EU states. Its journalists visited Sweden, Poland, the UK and Italy and found proof that ‘consulting agencies’ were sending hired guns to fight for the Ukrainian army.*

*It is well known that at the height of the Iraq war private security personnel hired by contractors like Blackwater actually outnumbered the regular troops. A German business consultant, Michael Luders, told Phoenix TV on 23 January that there are 500 mercenaries in the Ukraine, all of them trained experts, requisitioned in cooperation between the US and Kiev.*

Low morale of Kiev forces

If and when the West chooses to go public on its supply of lethal weapons, this of itself offers no guarantee that fortune will smile on the junta’s genocidal efforts. Kiev’s flat-footed stormtroopers have already demonstrated how easy it is to lose vast quantities of war materiel when the army is led by donkeys, and doubts have been raised in the imperialist camp over how quickly the junta’s forces could hope to master all that hi-tech wizardry. The_Sunday Times _interviewed a forme(!) British soldier of Ukrainian descent who told them that “_Six out of ten casualties among the Ukrainian volunteers occur because of blue-on-blue shooting _[i.e. so-called “friendly fire”] _and the inability to handle weapons_“. The same mercenary averred that there are around thirty volunteer battalions operating with no central command, no coordination and no standard radio frequencies for mutual communication. (Bojan Pancevski, ‘Half Ukrainian fighters killed by poor kit and friendly fire’, _Sunday Times,_22 February 2015).

It is hard to overestimate the appalling levels of morale now prevalent in Ukraine’s armed forces and in the ‘home front’. At the beginning of February, hundreds of people tried to storm Poroshenko’s presidential administration office, breaking through a cordon of National Guard in full riot gear. They demanded the resignation of the Defence Minister and the Prosecutor-General, and the withdrawal of the 25th Kievan Rus battalion from Debaltsevo. Meanwhile, at the front, ‘anti-retreat’ units drawn from special battalions were used against the regular troops to prevent them from retreating or surrendering during a night battle. Despite such efforts, 70 Ukrainian soldiers have surrendered since 9 January. So many officers have been lost that students fresh out of military school have had their studies curtailed and been sent half-trained to fill the gaps in the officer ranks. Parents are responding by staging protest rallies and blockading the military academies and universities.

*The regime’s lack of confidence in its ability to enthuse its own population into fighting a war against their brothers in the south and east is evident from the manner in which the draft is being unrolled. The mobilisation for 2015 is intended to squeeze another 100,000 recruits out of a population already close to the end of its tether. Recruitment will focus on men aged between 25 and 60 – ‘old men’ in military terms. Female nurses will also be caught in the net. The popularity of these measures may be judged by the proliferation on the internet of offers of legal advice and promises of fake medical certificates for those wanting to dodge the draft. Threats of five-year jail sentences for draft dodgers are supplemented by new powers for army commanders to gun down deserters on the spot.*

By contrast, the armed forces of the Donetsk People’s Republic (DPR), for all their inferiority in numbers and weapons, have no need to resort to such measures to persuade the militiamen to fight. Unlike the demoralised troops of a national army hijacked by a fascist junta and dedicated to the service of NATO, the militias are engaged in a people’s war, well aware of the historic revolutionary and anti-fascist traditions of the Donbass. On 2 February the DPR too announced the plan to raise their forces to 100,000 in a _voluntary _mobilisation. The purpose of the mobilisation is to be prepared for a likely attack by the enemy massing its troops in the south. Five or more additional units will be formed and trained, including motorised rifle, artillery and tank brigades.

The junta’s prisoner exchange negotiator, noting that morale among the captured Ukrainian troops is bad, acknowledged that the Donetsk people’s militia had provided wounded POWs with medical assistance. The resistance has been hindered in the humane task of collecting and identifying the enemy slain by the fact that Ukrainian troops and National Guards have been trained to booby-trap corpses with explosives.

Thieves fall out 

*The crucial talks in Moscow between Vladimir Putin and German chancellor Angela Merkel along with French president François Hollande, talks at which John Kerry was nowhere to be seen, came just at the moment when the US and its creature NATO are indulging in ever-louder thinking on the question of delivering lethal weapons to the Kiev forces, and give a startling glimpse of the potential abyss opening up within the imperialist camp over the Ukraine war. Germany, France, Italy and Finland have all ruled out the supply of weapons to Kiev, and even Britain has sounded a note of caution. It is not left to reactionary maverick John McCain’s to attack Merkel’s position; the US Congress itself recently called for the provision of lethal assistance.*

This spat over lethal weapons comes on the heels of disagreements between Europe and the US on the question of sanctions against Russia, sanctions which are doing a great deal more economic damage to Europe than to the US. Vice President Joe Biden fumed that European questioning of sanctions is ” _annoying and inappropriate_“, unacceptable in the face of supposed Russian plans to “_redraw the map of Europe_“. In an article posted on the ICH website (‘Europe wary of US “All Options” Threat to Russia’, 8 Feb 2015), Finian Cunningham notes that:

_“An all-out war on the European landmass is an obvious calamity for the European Union. But even as it is, before an all-out war erupts, the EU is suffering far more from US-led hostilities than America would ever incur. With EU-Russia trade standing at ten times the volume of US-Russia trade, the Europeans have much more to lose. And are losing already -painfully. Germany is the biggest EU loser from the confrontation with Russia over Ukraine. German exports to Russia are projected to fall by 20 per cent this year compared with the previous year. That amounts to a gaping shortfall of €8 billion to the Germany economy. And what’s bad for Germany is equally bad for the economic prospects of the whole EU, mired as it is in recession and increasing unemploy-ment across the 28-member bloc.”_

The massive overproduction crisis that is driving the world to wars of national oppression will increasingly poison relations between the imperialist warmongers themselves.

Victory to the Donbass resistance! Death to NATO!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Superboy




----------



## TaiShang

*Fox News analyst: ‘Start killing Russians’ to save Ukraine (VIDEO)*
Edited time: March 11, 2015 13:47







A military analyst has told Fox News that the only way to turn the tide in conflict in Eastern Ukraine is to “start killing Russians.” The former general alleged there are 12,000 Russian regular troops currently “camped” on Ukrainian territory.

On Tuesday, Fox News Channel aired a segment featuring Robert H. Scales, a former United States Army major general, who shared his own plan to settle the Ukrainian crisis. The recipe is simple: kill the alleged Russian soldiers roaming eastern Ukraine.

Scales acknowledged that an ongoing deployment of American troops to Eastern Europe is unlikely to change the situation and did not elaborate on who is supposed to eliminate the fabled Russian servicemen: Ukrainian troops or American GIs.





Robert H. Scales, former United States Army major general (Screenshot from youtube.com video)

The interview ran as follows:

Fox News: 3,000 US troops deploying to Eastern Europe, some armor will be going with them, apparently. To what effect and what do you expect?

Robert H. Scales: I think to no effect. It’s game, set and match in Ukraine. The only way the United States can have any effect in this region and turn the tide is start killing Russians. Killing Russians by… Killing so many Russians that even Putin’s media can’t hide the fact that Russians are returning to their motherland in body bags. But given the amount of support we’ve given to the Ukrainians and given the ability of Ukrainians themselves to counterattack against 12,000 Russians camped in their country – sadly, that’s not likely to happen.






US govt issues logistics support tender for 300 military personnel in Ukraine

America’s Fox News has been ranked the most trusted network in the US, according to a recent poll by Quinnipiac University.

In an op-ed for fellow News Corp. outlet the Wall Street Journal published on February 18, Scales called on to the Obama administration to begin sending the _“lethal defensive weapons”_ Ukraine needs _“to defend itself from further incursions by Russian troops and Russian-backed separatists in eastern Ukraine.”_

The US Army should also provide the Kiev authorities with American-made Multiple Launch Rocket Systems (MLRS) and train Ukrainian troops to operate them to hunt down Russian “command-and-control facilities and armored vehicles.”

Supply of only one weapons system to Kiev troops cannot be decisive, _“But it seems unlikely that Mr. Putin could stand significant losses in his precious armored forces for long,”_ shared Scales.

Given Russia’s _“flagging economy,”_ it is unlikely the Russian president _“would throw the dice and escalate the conflict with a full-scale invasion of western Ukraine.”_

READ MORE: Russia shrugs off US envoy’s ‘evidence’ of Russian troops in Ukraine

In this way the US could _“preserve the sovereignty of a friendly state (Ukraine) and turn back a tyrant (Putin) who threatens Europe,”_ Scales wrote.

A week ago the OSCE Special Monitoring Mission in Ukraine reported that the number of ceasefire violations in war-torn eastern Ukraine is dropping, though violations of the Minsk ceasefire agreement are still being registered.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gau8av

long, but worth a watch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Wednesday, March 11. ZAPORIZHIA – The memorial plaque to deceased hero Roman Solovyov was opened on the wall of boarding-school ‘Svitanok’.

Roman was killed on August 29, 2014, near Ilovaysk defending integrity and sovereignty of Ukraine. He was awarded posthumously with order “For Courage” 3rd Degree.


----------



## Hindustani78

Two Ukrainian military injured in Donbas in past 24 hours| Ukrinform
KYIV, March 13 /Ukrinform/. During the last day no casualties among Ukrainian soldiers were reported. Two soldiers have been wounded in the area of anti-terrorist operation in Donbas.

Spokesman for the anti-terrorist operation in eastern Ukraine Andriy Lysenko said this at a briefing in Kyiv on Friday, an Ukrinform correspondent reported.

"During the last day no Ukrainian servicemen have been killed, but two have been injured as a result of military clashes," Lysenko said.

As reported, pro-Russian fighters continued to violate the ceasefire, carrying out 61 attacks on the positions of ATO forces over the past day.


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> "During the last day no Ukrainian servicemen have been killed, but two have been injured as a result of military clashes," Lysenko said.




This is a lie and you can smell it from a MIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIILE away ah ha ha ha ha


----------



## Galad

Superboy said:


> This is a lie and you can smell it from a MIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIILE away ah ha ha ha ha


Dont bother with him.For months he is spreading Goebbles Ministry Of Truth "news" at the forum and whitewashing all the crimes committed by West backed neo-nazis and common criminals in Kiev.Facts and truth do not matter for him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

What's with rumors that Putin is sick/passed away? Also is it true an important press conference is due in Moscow pretty soon?


----------



## Superboy

Falcon29 said:


> What's with rumors that Putin is sick/passed away? Also is it true an important press conference is due in Moscow pretty soon?




Hopefully Putin is a goner. He is weak and indecisive. He has handled the Ukraine crisis terribly. Russia needs a stronger leader.


----------



## Hindustani78

Militants in Donbas violate ceasefire 20 times on Friday – ATO press center : UNIAN news

13.03.2015

*The enemy violated the ceasefire in eastern Ukraine 20 times from 0600 to 1900 Kyiv time on Friday, the press center of the anti-terrorist operation (ATO) wrote on its Facebook page. *




REUTERS
Militants in the ATO zone shelled the Ukrainian troops from 122mm caliber howitzers and 120mm caliber mortars, which should have been withdrawn as far as 25 km from the line of contact in early March.

Illegal armed formations in the Donetsk sector used 120mm caliber mortars to shell a fortification locality near the village of Pisky from 1120 to 1210 Kyiv time today, whereas artillery attacks on the town of Avdiyivka lasted from 1130 to 1200 Kyiv time. Moreover, the villages of Opytne and Mykolaivka suffered from mortar shelling.

Pro-Russian separatists have continued firing at the Ukrainian troops near the village of Shyrokyne in the Mariupol sector. During the day the Ukrainian side has registered six cases when small arms and grenade launches were used to shell the ATO troops, the press center said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

A general view taken on March 12 shows a tank repair workshop in the Russian separatist stronghold of Donetsk. Located in a factory that produces heavy machinery for the mining industry, the workshop has been repairing captured Ukrainian tanks, armored vehicles and self-propelled guns, as well as Donetsk People's Republic's army hardware for the past eight months.
© AFP 





_The SMM monitored the implementation of the “Package of measures for the Implementation of the Minsk agreements”. The SMM, based on its monitoring – which was restricted by third parties and by security considerations* – observed that fighting continued in areas around the Donetsk airport and in Shyrokyne, east of Mariupol._


The SMM visited four Ukrainian Armed Forces weapons storage sites compliant with Measure 2 of the Minsk Package where it saw 10 multiple launch rocket systems (MLRS) (122mm), five mortars (122mm), four self-propelled howitzers (152mm), four self-propelled howitzers (122mm), six Uragan systems and 28 towed howitzers (152mm). It was the fourth time the SMM visited these sites and confirmed that all the weapons previously observed at these sites remained there.



Shyrokyne shelled from tanks from militant-control area – OSCE SMM report
OSCE Special Monitoring Mission (SMM) to Ukraine reported tank shelling of Shyrokyne (near Mariupol) on Thursday from a north-easterly direction.

"The SMM heard 15 tank shells fired from a north-easterly direction towards the south-east, the direction of Shyrokyne. The outgoing and incoming fire continued until 13:00," reads the OSCE SMM report based on information received as of 18:00 (Kyiv time) on March 12, 2015 and published on March 13.

The SMM observed two tanks (T-64), located approximately 600 meters north-east of its position and saw these tanks firing more than 20 rounds into the direction of Shyrokyne.

At 07:15, the SMM heard in Berdianske (18 km east of Mariupol) an exchange of small arms fire, originating mostly from easterly and westerly directions, at the south of SMM’s position.

"It soon became an intensive exchange of fire (both outgoing and incoming), involving mortar, tank, anti-aircraft and heavy machine gun fire. The SMM heard mortar shells, calibres ranging from 120 mm to 82 mm, being fired from a westerly towards an easterly and north-easterly direction," reads the report.


----------



## nangyale

Better Deal With It
*Fascist Formations in Ukraine*
by PETER LEE
_The Guardian_ published an adulatory feature on “The Women Fighting on the Frontline in Ukraine”.

One of the women profiled was “Anaconda”, fighting in the Aidar Battalion bankrolled by Igor Kolomoisky:

Anaconda was given her nickname by a unit commander, in a joking reference to her stature and power. The baby-faced 19-year-old says that her mother is very worried about her and phones several times a day, sometimes even during combat. She says it is better to always answer, as her mother will not stop calling until she picks up.

“In the very beginning my mother kept saying that the war is not for girls,” Anaconda says. “But now she has to put up with my choice. My dad would have come to the front himself, but his health does not allow him to move. He is proud of me now.”

Anaconda was photographed in combat dress resolutely holding an assault rifle in front of a rather decrepit van.



 
The caption read:
“Anaconda says she is being treated well by the men in her battalion, but is hoping that the war will end soon.”

*As reported by the gadfly site OffGuardian, several readers posted critical observations on the van’s insignia in the comments section of the piece. One, “bananasandsocks”, wrote: “We learn from Wikipedia that the image on the door is the “semi-official” insignia of the 36th Waffen Grenadier Division of the SS…” and also pointed out the neo-Nazi significance of the number “1488”.*


*“bananasandsocks” seemingly temperate comment was removed by the Guardian for violating its community standards, as were several others, apparently as examples of “persistent misrepresentation of the Guardian and our journalists”.
*

*But then the *_Guardian_* thought better of it. While not reinstating the critical comments, it quietly deleted the original caption to the photo of Anaconda and replaced it with:*

Anaconda alongside a van displaying the neo-Nazi symbol 1488. The volunteer brigade is known for its far-right links.


Problem solved? Maybe not. Maybe it’s more like “Problem dodged”. Specifically, the problem of the pervasive participation of “ultra-right” paramilitary elements in Kyiv military operations, which even intrudes upon the Guardian’s efforts to put a liberal-friendly feminist sheen on the debacle of the recent ATO in eastern Ukraine.

As to “1488”, I’ll reproduce the Wikipedia entry:

The Fourteen Words is a phrase used predominantly by white nationalists. It most commonly refers to a 14-word slogan: “We must secure the existence of our people and a future for White Children.” It can also refer to another 14-word slogan: “Because the beauty of the White Aryan woman must not perish from the earth.”

Both slogans were coined by David Lane, convicted terrorist and member of the white separatist organization The Order. The first slogan was inspired by a statement, 88 words in length, from Volume 1, Chapter 8 of Adolf Hitler’s Mein Kampf:

…

Neo-Nazis often combine the number 14 with 88, as in “14/88″ or “1488”. The 8s stand for the eighth letter of the alphabet (H), with “HH” standing for “Heil Hitler”.

Lane died in prison in 2007 while serving a 190 year sentence for, among other things, the murder of Denver radio talk show host Alan Berg. David Lane has considerable stature within global white nationalist/neo-Nazi/fascist circles as one of the American Aryan movement’s premier badasses (in addition involvement in to the Berg murder—in which he denied involvement—and a string of bank robberies to finance the movement—also denied, Lane achieved a certain martyr’s stature for enduring almost two decades in Federal detention, frequently in the notorious Communications Management Units).

And David Lane was a big deal for the “ultra-right” & fascists in Ukraine, according to the Southern Poverty Law Center:

Lane’s death touched off paeans from racists around the country and abroad. June 30 was designated a “Global Day of Remembrance,” with demonstrations held in at least five U.S. cities as well as England, Germany, Russia and the Ukraine.

Judging by this video, the march/memorial on the first anniversary of his death, in 2008, organized by the Ukrainian National Socialist Party in Kyiv, was well enough attended to merit a police presence of several dozen officers. The sountrack to the clip, by the way, is an elegy to David Lane performed by Ukraine’s premier white nationalist metal band at the time, Sokyra Peruna.

There is a photograph of a shield inscribed “1488” at Maidan.





More significantly, perhaps, the name of the armed wing of the Svoboda Party, C14, apparently invokes Lane’s “14 words” .

It should be said that Lane’s views, including those that inspired the 1488 tag, are esoteric even within the fascist/Neo-Nazi/white supremacist world he inhabited.

In a letter from prison, Lane wrote:

You know that the three greatest movements of the last 2,000 years have been Islam, Christianity and Judaism. Judaism allowed Jews to conquer and rule the world. I believe only a religious fervor can save our kind now. The 14 Words must be a divine command of Nature’s God whom we call Wotan Allfather.

_…_

As the 666 man, and the Joseph Smith of Wotanism my rewards will be zero. Death in prison, scorn from those with no vision, and hate from the stupid goyim and their kosher masters. But sometimes a man is condemned to a higher cause. And cheerfulness in adversity is still a virtue. Take care. 14 – 88

Lane composed his “88 Precepts” to instruct believers in the ways of white nationalism. While apparently riffing off the 88 word _Mein Kampf _passage and “88=HH=Heil Hitler”, it also refers to Lane’s numerological/messianic preoccupations.

Ukrainian fascists’ admiration for Lane is a reflection of the pervasiveness of indigenous Ukrainian fascism, which looks for models and partners internationally while drawing plenty of strength and inspiration from its own profoundly deep historical and ideological local roots.

As I wrote in a piece for CounterPunch, Ukrainian fascism seems almost inevitable:

Ukrainian fascism is more durable and vital than most. It was forged in the most adverse conditions imaginable, in the furnace of Stalinism, under the reign of Hitler, and amid Poland’s effort to destroy Ukrainian nationality.

Ukrainian nationalism was under ferocious attack between the two world wars. The USSR occupied the eastern half of Ukraine, subjected it to collectivization under Stalin, and committed repression and enabled a famine that killed millions. At first, the Soviets sought to co-opt Ukrainian nationalism by supporting Ukrainian cultural expression while repressing Ukrainian political aspirations; USSR nationalities policies were “nationalist in expression and socialist in essence”. Then, in 1937 Stalin obliterated the native Ukrainian cultural and communist apparatus in a thoroughgoing purge and implemented Russified central control through his bespoke instrument, Nikita Khrushchev.

Meanwhile, the western part of the Ukraine was under the thumb of the Polish Republic, which was trying to entrench its rule before either the Germans or the Russians got around to destroying it again. This translated into a concerted Polish political, security, cultural, and demographic push into Ukrainian Galicia. The Polish government displaced Ukrainian intellectuals and farmers, attacked their culture and religion (including seizure of Orthodox churches and conversion into Roman Catholic edifices), marginalized the Ukrainians in their own homeland, and suppressed Ukrainian independence activists (like Bandera, who spent the years 1933 to 1939 in Poland’s Wronki Prison after trying to assassinate Poland’s Minister of the Interior).

Ukrainian nationalists, therefore, were unable to ride communism or bourgeois democracy into power. Communism was a tool of Soviet expansionism, not class empowerment, and Polish democracy offered no protection for Ukrainian minority rights or political expression, let alone a Ukrainian state.

Ukrainian nationalists turned largely toward fascism, specifically toward a concept of “integral nationalism” that, in the absence of an acceptable national government, manifested itself in a national will residing in the spirit of its adherents, not expressed by the state or restrained by its laws, but embodied by a charismatic leader and exercised through his organization, whose legitimacy supersedes that of the state and whose commitment to violence makes it a law unto itself.

*It’s not just a matter of historical sentiment or inclination. Ukraine’s contemporary fascists share a direct bloodline with the fascists of the Soviet era, especially in the matter of Roman Shukhevych, the commander of Ukrainian nationalist forces fighting with the Nazis during World War II and also responsible for horrific atrocities while attempting to cleanse Galicia of Poles in the service of Ukrainian independence.* From my CounterPunch article:

In February 2014, the New York Times’ Andrew Higgins penned a rather embarrassing passage that valorized the occupation of Lviv—the Galician city at the heart of Ukrainian fascism, the old stomping grounds of Roman Shukhevych and the Nachtigall battlaion, and also Simon Wiesnthal’s home town—by anti-Yanyukovich forces in January 2014:

Some of the president’s longtime opponents here have taken an increasingly radical line.

Offering inspiration and advice has been Yuriy Shukhevych, a blind veteran nationalist who spent 31 years in Soviet prisons and labor camps and whose father, Roman, led the Ukrainian Insurgent Army against Polish and then Soviet rule.

Mr. Shukhevych, 80, who lost his sight during his time in the Soviet gulag, helped guide the formation of Right Sector, an unruly organization whose fighters now man barricades around Independence Square, the epicenter of the protest movement in Kiev.

Yuriy Shukhevych’s role in modern Ukrainian fascism is not simply that of an inspirational figurehead and reminder of his father’s anti-Soviet heroics for proud Ukrainian nationalists. He is a core figure in the emergence of the key Ukrainian fascist formation, Pravy Sektor and its paramilitary.

And Pravy Sektor’s paramilitary, the UNA-UNSO, is not an “unruly” collection of weekend-warrior-wannabes, as Mr. Higgins might believe.

UNA-UNSO was formed during the turmoil of the early 1990s, largely by ethnic Ukrainian veterans of the Soviet Union’s bitter war in Afghanistan. From the first, the UNA-UNSO has shown a taste for foreign adventures, sending detachments to Moscow in 1990 to oppose the Communist coup against Yeltsin, and to Lithuania in 1991. With apparently very good reason, the Russians have also accused UNA-UNSO fighters of participating on the anti-Russian side in Georgia and Chechnya.

After formal Ukrainian independence, the militia elected Yuriy Shukhevych—the son of OUN-B commander Roman Shukhevych– as its leader and set up a political arm, which later became Pravy Sektor.

There’s plenty of indigenous fascism to go around. Interviews with Ukrainian ultra-rights reveal a welter of views befitting the country’s fraught and contested status in central Europe, ranging from “autonomous nationalists” (whose demeanour and tactics mirror on the right mirror those of European anarchists on the left); ultras who emerged from the football club wars; and determinedly theoretical scientific fascists. *The common thread of the diverse and syncretic Ukrainian fascist movement is the conviction that the survival of the Ukrainian people is under threat from a multitude of forces and mechanisms (Russians, Jews, the EU, democracy, capitalism, communism etc.), and can only be assured by autonomous armed force under charismatic leadership; and yes, apparently a shared belief that Adolf Hitler showed how it could and should be done.*

Rooting fascism out of Ukraine’s cultural, social, and political matrix is going to take a lot of work. Unfortunately, the opposite is going on right now.

The leading Ukrainian observer of Ukrainian ultrarights, Anton Shekhovstov, did not deny the presence of ultraright formations at Maidan, but tried to square the circle philosophically by characterizing the Ukrainian conflict as an anti-imperialist/anti-colonial struggle that might elicit and safely incorporate fascist activism. Then, when the Russian threat had been dealt with, Ukrainian civil society could neutralize the fascist factor. In January 2014, when Maidan was white-hot, Shekhovstov wrote:

Thus, a fight against fascism in Ukraine should always be synonymous with the fight against the attempts to colonise the country. Those who separate these two issues or crack down on the Ukrainian far right without recognising the urgent need for national independence will never be successful in their attempts to neutralise the far right. Moreover, they can make the situation worse.

However, Ukrainian fascists have not been disempowered and marginalized by the circus of defeat and dysfunction that is the current Kyiv government. In fact, “ultra-right” is trending upward in Ukraine governance, as Shekhovtsov glumly observed in a recent post discussing the emergence of yet another powerful ultra-right formation:

[T]he electoral failure of Svoboda and the Right Sector [in the recent parliamentary as well as presidential elections] did not mark “the end of history” of the Ukrainian far right…

… The recent developments in Ukraine marked by the rise of the previously obscure neo-Nazi organisation “The Patriot of Ukraine” (PU) led by Andriy Bilets’ky…

… the PU formed a core of the Azov battalion, a volunteer detachment governed by the Ministry of Interior headed by Arsen Avakov. From the very beginning, the Azov battalion employed imagery such as Wolfsangel and Schwarze Sonne that in post-war Europe is associated with neo-Nazi movements…

The political perspective raises troubling questions: Why did Ukrainians elect a neo-Nazi into the parliament? Why did the Ukrainian Ministry of Interior promote the leaders of the neo-Nazi organisation?…

Shekhovtstov finds an explanation for Avakov’s footsie with the PU in the cronyism (and demand for extra-legal street muscle) that permeates Ukraine business and politics. His conclusion is not a particularly happy one:

*Conclusion*

Avakov may consider the PU-led Azov battalion as his “private army”, but not everybody in the PU and Azov see the current cooperation with the Ministry of Interior as a goal in and of itself. The PU may benefit from this cooperation, but it still has its own political agenda that goes beyond this cooperation. _The PU has also started advertising employment in the Security Service of Ukraine on their webpages. _[emphasis added]

Further infiltration of the far right into the Ukrainian law enforcement and other institutions of the state will most likely lead to the following developments. First, the coalescence of the police and the far right who were engaged, inter alia, in the illegal activities will necessarily increase the corruption risks. Second, the growth of the far right within the law enforcement will lead to the gradual liberation of the PU from the personal patronage of Avakov that will likely result in the PU’s independent action.

While Svoboda and the Right Sector have failed in the 2014 parliamentary elections, the infiltration of some other far right organisations in the law enforcement is possibly a more advanced long-term strategy in their fight against not particularly well established liberal democracy in Ukraine.

*One of the awkward facts of Ukrainian politics is that Ukraine’s fascists have the ambition if not yet the demonstrated capability of opportunistically using the current regime’s need—and factions’ desires–for effective armed formations to catapult the extreme-right into power.


And it seems that the West has zero strategy for dealing with this problem. In fact, if disorder and discontent escalate in western Ukraine as a result of the US insistence on confronting Russia and the ethnic Russian opposition in the West, I expect the fascist problem will get worse before it gets better.*

And it isn’t going to be solved by ignoring, downplaying, wishing away, or dismissing Ukrianian fascism as an irrelevant historical and political anachronism…or by discretely recaptioning some of its embarrassingly blatant manifestations.

*It’s not just amusing or disturbing that the Guardian appears determined to graft a misleading liberal, Europe-loving image onto the fascist friendly Ukraine adventure; it’s downright dangerous.*

_*Peter Lee* edits China Matters and covers Asia for CounterPunch._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

"Taking into account our experience, best samples of fortification, trench shelters and location of fortified points, we should build the high effective and deep defense in the shortest terms," Petro Poroshenko said at a meeting with heads of regional administrations.
© Anastasia Vlasova 





Ukrainian army says 85% of militant fighters in east Ukraine are Russian nationals - watch on - uatoday.tv
12:18 Mar. 14, 2015

*Ukrainian army says 85% of militant fighters in east Ukraine are Russian nationals*

*Majority of militants fighting Ukrainian soldiers in eastern Ukraine are Russians



The overwhelming majority of militants fighting in eastern Ukraine are Russian citizens. Those comments come from Ukraine's military spokesman Andriy Lysenko who explained that Russian mercenaries constitute some 85% of fighters in Ukraine's Donbas region and only about 15% are Ukrainian nationals.

A recent detailed report from Britain's Royal United Services Institute found that some 10,000 Russian troops were operating in eastern Ukraine during December, but in total 42,000 Russian troops have been involved since Russian began fueling the conflict there last Spring.

Just last week, NATO Secretary General Jens Stoltenberg said Russia was still arming and training militant forces in eastern Ukraine.

Jens Stoltenberg, NATO Secretary General: "I will not go into specific numbers but what I can confirm is that we have seen and we still see Russian presence and strong support for the separatists in Eastern Ukraine. We see the delivery of equipment, forces, training. So Russia is still in Eastern Ukraine and they have over a long period provided substantial support for the separatists and therefore we call on Russia to withdraw all of its forces from eastern Ukraine and to respect the Minsk agreement."

British Foreign Secretary Philip Hammond also said last week that that Russia could once again pose a huge threat to European security.

Philip Hammond, British Foreign Secretary: "We are now faced with a Russian leader bent not on joining international rules based system which keeps peace between nations, but on subverting it. President Putin's actions - illegally annexing Crimea and using Russian troops to destabilise eastern Ukraine fundemantally undermines the security of the nations of eastern Europe."

While Russia denies it has sent troops to Ukraine, however Moscow also denied sending troops to Crimea last year only to later admit that it had sent troops to the peninsula to annex the territory from Ukraine.
*


----------



## Hindustani78

*Over the night the terrorists have performed 16 attacks against Ukrainian positions | Міністерство оборони України

Friday, March 13.* DONBAS – The press center of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) reports: over the night the illegal armed formations have reduced provocations against the Ukrainian positions.

From 08:00 p.m., March 12, to 06:00 a.m., March 13, the enemy has performed disturbing attacks for 16 times.

The majority of attacks were in Donetsk direction: Pisky, Opytne, Nevelske, Avdiyvka.

The terrorists’ assault near Starignativka ended in failure.

Mariupil: the bandits used small arms against Shyrokine.

Lugansk and Artemivsk: the enemy performed 2 attacks against Ukrainian positions.


----------



## Superboy

Strelkov talks about the Ukraine crisis.


----------



## Hindustani78

More bodies of Ukrainian soldiers pulled from Donetsk airport rubble – OSCE : UNIAN news
14.03.2015

*The Organization for Security and Co-operation in Europe's Special Monitoring Mission (OSCE SMM) to Ukraine says that it observed that bodies of Ukrainian Armed Forces soldiers were being recovered at the Donetsk airport. *

*This was announced in a recent OSCE SMM report based on information received as of 1800 Kyiv time on March 13 and released on March 14.*

*
"At the Donetsk airport new terminal, the SMM observed the arrival of the 'Donetsk People's Republic' ('DPR') 'emergency services,' together with 20 captives, whom the 'DPR' referred to as Ukrainian soldiers, who shortly after started searching for deceased Ukrainian Armed Forces soldiers," the report reads.

"The SMM saw two bodies being recovered from the rubble and prepared to be transported. After the preliminary identification of the bodies was made, the personal belongings were collected and handed over to representatives of the International Committee of the Red Cross (ICRC) present at the scene," the report reads.

According to the OSCE SMM, while at the airport, between 1210 and 1220 Kyiv time, the SMM heard 15 explosions in a south-westerly direction of its location. Between 1225 and 1343 Kyiv time the SMM heard 31 explosions south of its position.

In both cases SMM said they could not determine the types of weapons that were used, the distance of the origin of the sound, or if it was incoming or outgoing fire.

Between 1334 and 1349 Kyiv time the SMM heard approximately 20 single shots of small arms fire in an area approximately 500 to 700 meters south-east of its position.

The SMM also notes that the monitors are restrained in fulfilling their monitoring functions by restrictions imposed by third parties and security considerations including the lack of information on whereabouts of landmines.
*


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Superboy said:


> Hopefully Putin is a goner. He is weak and indecisive. He has handled the Ukraine crisis terribly. Russia needs a stronger leader.



Like you know how to handle international politics...


----------



## Superboy

Alienoz_TR said:


> Like you know how to handle international politics...




I would have invaded Ukraine and changed regime.


----------



## Superboy

Ghost brigade


----------



## Hindustani78

Sunday, March 15. DONBAS – The press center of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) reports: the terrorists continue performing provocations against Ukrainian positions and use 120 mm mortars.

Simultaneously, the number of combat actions of illegal armed formations in the region has reduced. Totally, over the night the terrorists have completed 14 attacks: Opytne, Granitne – Donetsk; Myronivske – Artemivsk; Lugansk – Triohizbenka.

There were no attacks in Mariupil direction. 

********************

Militants in Donbas violate truce 23 times within 12 hours – ATO press center : UNIAN news
*Militants in Donbas continued violating the truce on Sunday. *





REUTERS
Illegal armed groups used weapons to shell Ukrainian troops 23 times from 0700 to 1900 Kyiv time on Sunday, the press center of the anti-terrorist operation (ATO) in eastern Ukraine reported.

In particular, they used mortars and grenade launchers 11 times, small arms 7 times, while tanks attacked the Ukrainian positions twice.

The greatest number of such incidents was recorded in the Donetsk sector. In particular, at 0920 Kyiv time enemy's tanks were firing at the village of Pisky, at 1300 there was shelling in the direction of the town of Avdiyivka. From 1625 to 1650 Kyiv time militants were using 82mm and 120mm caliber mortars to shell Pisky, the press center said.

The Mariupol sector twice saw attacks with small arms on Ukrainian ATO forces – near the villages of Shyrokyne and Chermalyk.

At 1720 Kyiv time Shyrokyne was being shelled by militants with a 120mm caliber mortar.

One incident with the use of small arms near the village of Sokilnyky in the Luhansk sector was reported on Sunday.


********************************
More than 100 German citizens fight alongside Russian-backed militants in east Ukraine – media - watch on - uatoday.tv

Russian nationals comprise most of the foreign insurgent force, fighting Ukrainian troops in Donbas



More than 100 Germans are fighting alongside Kremlin-backed militants in east Ukraine, German newspaper *Welt am Sonntag* reported on Sunday. Research by the publication found that ethnic Germans from Russia make up the majority of those fighters – some of whom had previously acquired military experience. The article adds that Germans participating in fighting in Ukraine are not subject to criminal charges back home, unlike those who travel to Syria or Iraq to fight alongside Islamic State.

An internal affairs expert for Germany's ruling coalition was quoted as saying participants in the Russian-backed uprising should be punished for 'terrorist activities'. Germany's Ministry of internal Affairs of Germany has previously pledged not to tolerate crimes committed abroad by its citizens. According to Welt am Sonntag, at least one German citizens has died in the conflict; 33-year-old native of Kazakhstan - who was mortally wounded by a shell last month during the battle for Debaltseve. He was buried in Moscow.

The number of Germans fighting within militant ranks is far fewer than those of Russian nationality, who make up the vast majority of the fighting force in Ukraine. Serbs, French and Spanish fighters, mostly drawn from nationalist groups, are also taking part.

*********************

Militants release almost 2,500 Ukrainian troops - SBU head

14.03.2015

Almost 2,500 people captured by militants have now been released in Donbas, Ukrainian Security Service (SBU) Chief Valentyn Nalyvaichenko has said.

"In the current circumstances the Ukrainian Security Service, among other things, has to handle prisoner exchange issues. You know that the center for exchange and release of people who are illegally detained by terrorists or Russian troops, and we have received 2,483 people back," he said in an interview with the online publication LB.ua.

He said that Ukraine released 1,553 persons for exchange.

Nalyvaichenko said there are no plans to exchange the 19-year-old woman sniper nickname Ecstasy for the Ukrainian military.

Interfax
15:56
PUTIN: LAST MARCH CRIMEA WAS TURNED INTO FORTRESS FROM SEA AND LAND WITH OVER 40 S-300 SYSTEMS, SOME 20 BUK SYSTEMS AND OTHER HEAVY ARMAMENTS


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> Sunday, March 15. DONBAS – The press center of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) reports: the terrorists continue performing provocations against Ukrainian positions and use 120 mm mortars.
> 
> Simultaneously, the number of combat actions of illegal armed formations in the region has reduced. Totally, over the night the terrorists have completed 14 attacks: Opytne, Granitne – Donetsk; Myronivske – Artemivsk; Lugansk – Triohizbenka.
> 
> There were no attacks in Mariupil direction.
> 
> ********************
> 
> Militants in Donbas violate truce 23 times within 12 hours – ATO press center : UNIAN news
> *Militants in Donbas continued violating the truce on Sunday. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REUTERS
> Illegal armed groups used weapons to shell Ukrainian troops 23 times from 0700 to 1900 Kyiv time on Sunday, the press center of the anti-terrorist operation (ATO) in eastern Ukraine reported.
> 
> In particular, they used mortars and grenade launchers 11 times, small arms 7 times, while tanks attacked the Ukrainian positions twice.
> 
> The greatest number of such incidents was recorded in the Donetsk sector. In particular, at 0920 Kyiv time enemy's tanks were firing at the village of Pisky, at 1300 there was shelling in the direction of the town of Avdiyivka. From 1625 to 1650 Kyiv time militants were using 82mm and 120mm caliber mortars to shell Pisky, the press center said.
> 
> The Mariupol sector twice saw attacks with small arms on Ukrainian ATO forces – near the villages of Shyrokyne and Chermalyk.
> 
> At 1720 Kyiv time Shyrokyne was being shelled by militants with a 120mm caliber mortar.
> 
> One incident with the use of small arms near the village of Sokilnyky in the Luhansk sector was reported on Sunday.
> 
> 
> ********************************
> More than 100 German citizens fight alongside Russian-backed militants in east Ukraine – media - watch on - uatoday.tv
> 
> Russian nationals comprise most of the foreign insurgent force, fighting Ukrainian troops in Donbas
> 
> 
> 
> More than 100 Germans are fighting alongside Kremlin-backed militants in east Ukraine, German newspaper *Welt am Sonntag* reported on Sunday. Research by the publication found that ethnic Germans from Russia make up the majority of those fighters – some of whom had previously acquired military experience. The article adds that Germans participating in fighting in Ukraine are not subject to criminal charges back home, unlike those who travel to Syria or Iraq to fight alongside Islamic State.
> 
> An internal affairs expert for Germany's ruling coalition was quoted as saying participants in the Russian-backed uprising should be punished for 'terrorist activities'. Germany's Ministry of internal Affairs of Germany has previously pledged not to tolerate crimes committed abroad by its citizens. According to Welt am Sonntag, at least one German citizens has died in the conflict; 33-year-old native of Kazakhstan - who was mortally wounded by a shell last month during the battle for Debaltseve. He was buried in Moscow.
> 
> The number of Germans fighting within militant ranks is far fewer than those of Russian nationality, who make up the vast majority of the fighting force in Ukraine. Serbs, French and Spanish fighters, mostly drawn from nationalist groups, are also taking part.
> 
> *********************
> 
> Militants release almost 2,500 Ukrainian troops - SBU head
> 
> 14.03.2015
> 
> Almost 2,500 people captured by militants have now been released in Donbas, Ukrainian Security Service (SBU) Chief Valentyn Nalyvaichenko has said.
> 
> "In the current circumstances the Ukrainian Security Service, among other things, has to handle prisoner exchange issues. You know that the center for exchange and release of people who are illegally detained by terrorists or Russian troops, and we have received 2,483 people back," he said in an interview with the online publication LB.ua.
> 
> He said that Ukraine released 1,553 persons for exchange.
> 
> Nalyvaichenko said there are no plans to exchange the 19-year-old woman sniper nickname Ecstasy for the Ukrainian military.
> 
> Interfax
> 15:56
> PUTIN: LAST MARCH CRIMEA WAS TURNED INTO FORTRESS FROM SEA AND LAND WITH OVER 40 S-300 SYSTEMS, SOME 20 BUK SYSTEMS AND OTHER HEAVY ARMAMENTS




Interesting if true. Everyday Ukraine reports 1 Ukrainian soldier wounded over the past 24 hours. Someone has to be lying unless NAF shoots into the air and not at Ukrainian soldiers.


----------



## Hindustani78

Monday, March 16. DONBAS – The press center of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) reports: the number of terrorists’ provocations has reduced.

The terrorists have performed 12 attacks against ATO units primarily using small arms.

The majority of attacks were in Donetsk direction: Opytne, Avdiyvka.

Mariupil: terrorists used mortars, grenade launchers and small arms near Shyrokine.

Lugansk: terrorists used automatic grenade launchers and small arms near Sokilnyky.

************************
Monday, March 16. DONBAS – The Ukrainian EOD specialists clear territories of communities located at the demarcation line.

In Kominternove village (Mariupil), they disposed mortar mines, tank projectiles, anti-tank projectiles and missiles of ‘Uragan’ rocket launcher.

“Residential quarters of this community were permanently shelled by illegal armed formations. A lot of unexploded projectiles and UXO were found here. The group specialists have accomplished all the tasks assigned. A lot of job was done near local school and child-care center”, EOD representative commented.

Press Officer of the Sector
























*Monday, March 16.* ODESA — Odesa hosted 12 hour marathon dedicated to deceased musician Andriy Kuzmenko, as well as charity fair and exposition of military equipment from the frontline. The citizens collected money for two ambulances for Ukrainian soldiers.













*********************
One Ukrainian soldier killed in Donbas in past 24 hours| Ukrinform
KYIV, March 16 /Ukrinform/. One Ukrainian soldier has been killed in the area of the anti-terrorist operation in past 24 hours.

Spokesman for the anti-terrorist operation in eastern Ukraine Andriy Lysenko said this at a briefing in Kyiv on Monday, an Ukrinform correspondent reported.

"During the last day one Ukrainian serviceman has been killed, no soldiers have been injured," Lysenko said.


----------



## Hindustani78

***************************

On March 15, about 20 activists in Kyiv set up a mock grave for Vladimir Putin at the Russian Embassy in Ukraine. The headstone had a caricature of the Russian dictator that made him look a lot like Adolf Hitler. People brought flowers, sparklers and shells from a Grad missile -- a reminder of Russia's year-long war against Ukraine -- to the grave. The Russian president was last seen in public on March 5, prompting wild speculation about his fate and whereabouts.










********************
* Girkin: More fighting in Donbas ‘inevitable’ : UNIAN news*

*The fighting in the Donbas may resume within "a month or two," Igor Girkin, the Russian former “defense minister” of the Donetsk People’s Republic militant organization said at a press conference in Perm on Monday, the Echo of Moscow in Perm radio station has reported. *

*"Now we will have a spring-summer campaign - it is inevitable. The aggravation of the military actions will begin in a month, or half a month, or in a maximum of two [months]," Girkin said.

"According to the current situation, we understand that we will have again to clothe, shoe and equip 10,000 to 15,000 people, because their central supply is in a bad way," Girkin said.

Girkin, a Russian nationalist and Russian intelligence officer, claimed in an interview published in November in a nationalist Russian magazine that he and his team of special operations soldiers first “pulled the trigger of war” in the Donbas by occupying police and security offices in towns and cities in the region.

He said that after taking part in Russia’s invasion and annexation of Crimea, he crossed into eastern Ukraine with a team of about 50 Russian special ops soldiers.

His claims are corroborated by several videos from April last year that show teams of soldiers in unmarked uniforms taking over police and security offices in military-style operations. The offices were then occupied by “local militants.”

During his time in Ukraine, Girkin complained that too few locals were willing to fight on the side of the militants, and that not enough help was coming from Russia.

Russia initially denied claims that it had sent soldiers into Crimea to take over the peninsula, claiming the “little green men” who appeared in late February 2014 ahead of the annexation of Crimea were local “self-defense militias.”

However, Russian President Vladimir Putin has since admitted that Russian troops were behind the takeover, and has presented some with medals for taking part in the operation. The medals date the start of the operation as being on February 20, two days before former Ukrainian President Viktor Yanukovych abandoned his office and fled Ukraine amid massive public protests against his rule.

In a recent documentary on the annexation of the Ukrainian territory of Crimea by Russia that aired on Russian television, Putin also said that planning for the takeover of Crimea started before Yanukovych’s ouster. Previously he said the decision to take over Ukraine was taken only after a referendum was held in Crimea on the matter.

Russia also denies sending its troops into eastern Ukraine.

*

*************************

Over 360 Ukrainian troops killed near Ilovaisk in August 2014, up to 180 missing
16.03.2015

Anatoliy Matios, the deputy prosecutor general and main military prosecutor of Ukraine, has said the investigators had determined that over 360 Ukrainian troops were killed in the fighting near Ilovaisk in August 2014.

"They [the exact figures] exceed 360 people. These are people and military men from all arms of service and units involved in the fighting near Ilovaisk. It's the total casualties," he told reporters in Kyiv on Monday.

Matios said up to 180 people are listed as missing.


----------



## Superboy

According to Ukraine, 1 UAF serviceman killed over the past 24 hours.


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> According to Ukraine, 1 UAF serviceman killed over the past 24 hours.



Fighting is still going on.


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> Fighting is still going on.




Ukrainian soldiers are so coward.  They don't dare to take on Crimea.


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> Ukrainian soldiers are so coward.  They don't dare to take on Crimea.



Soldiers be of any countries are not coward. 

President Putin has issued a statement yesterday that last March Crimea was turned into fortress from sea and land with over 40 S 300 system and some 20 BUK system and other heavy armament.

***********************



Fighting rages near Donetsk airport despite Ukraine ceasefire - Yahoo News

SPARTAK, Ukraine (Reuters) - Heavy machinegun and light artillery fire pounded a district of Donetsk, the biggest city of eastern Ukraine, on Monday and pro-Russian rebels said there had been no lull in the fighting since a February ceasefire.

The Spartak district, adjacent to the city's now-flattened airport, is one of several sites in eastern Ukraine to have seen continued hostilities between the rebels and Ukrainian government forces since last month's ceasefire, brokered by France and Germany in the Belarussian capital Minsk.

The ceasefire is broadly holding in the rest of the region.

"Not a single day has been quiet here since the deal. One of our guys got killed here today and we have lost nine in total since the deal," said one rebel fighter who gave his name as Roman and bore the nickname Gruzin, or 'the Georgian'.

He commands some 120 members of the rebel Vostok (East) battalion in Spartak, an area where most houses and other infrastructure were destroyed during months of heavy fighting for control of the nearby Donetsk city airport.

 

View gallery 


Ammunition at a field in the town of Debaltseve, north-east from Donetsk, March 13, 2015. REUTERS/Ma …
The airport is now completely destroyed but its ruins lie in an area now controlled by the rebels.

Gruzin's men had two large anti-aircraft guns mounted on a truck and an armed personnel carrier in Spartak.

While the vast majority of Spartak residents fled long ago, several dozen desperate people are holding on, saying they don't want to leave their belongings behind or have nowhere to go.

"The war has been going on for a year here. We are used to it by now, though I guess we should not get used to it. We have a basement and we run there when the fighting gets intense," said 61-year-old resident Yelena.

She lives in a badly damaged house with her 14-year-old daughter Marina who has not been to school since last May.

 

View gallery 


Women walk past destroyed Ukranian army armoured personnel carrier (APS) in the town of Debaltseve, …
Both sides in the conflict, in which more than 6,000 people have died since last April, have accused each another of violating the truce. Gunfire came from both sides of the line of contact in Spartak on Monday.

The Kiev government and its Western supporters accuse Moscow of deliberately driving the rebellion in eastern Ukraine by providing the rebels with arms and money and sending serving Russian troops across the border.

Moscow denies direct military participation in the conflict.

The rebels said on Monday they only opened fire when attacked by the Ukrainian troops, but said they did not expect the latest truce to hold for long and they threatened to capture more ground.

Ukraine's President Petro Poroshenko said during a visit to Berlin on Monday he wanted European Union leaders to make clear they would impose further economic sanctions against Russia if Moscow did not implement the Minsk ceasefire.

(Editing by Gareth Jones)


----------



## Superboy




----------



## metronome

Superboy said:


>


lol vostok battalion mujahideen


----------



## Superboy

At least 3 UAF soldiers KIA and 5 UAF soldiers WIA over the past 24 hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

At least 14,600 Russian militants killed in east Ukraine conflict - read on - uatoday.tv

Donetsk administration reports total militant deaths

The press service of the Donetsk military-civilian administration has said that some 14,600 Russian-backed militant groups have been killed during Ukraine's Anti-Terrorist Operation in east Ukraine.

The office said some 1,995 militants died during the battle of Debaltseve in February, of which 1,300 were killed by return fire.

The United Nations rights group has said more than 6,000 people have died during the yearlong Russian invasion, which began late last February with annexation of Crimea. Russian-backed groups with ties to Russian secret services in March began capturing administrative buildings in Ukraine's largest eastern cities, including Luhansk and Donetsk.


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> At least 14,600 Russian militants killed in east Ukraine conflict - read on - uatoday.tv
> 
> Donetsk administration reports total militant deaths
> 
> The press service of the Donetsk military-civilian administration has said that some 14,600 Russian-backed militant groups have been killed during Ukraine's Anti-Terrorist Operation in east Ukraine.
> 
> The office said some 1,995 militants died during the battle of Debaltseve in February, of which 1,300 were killed by return fire.
> 
> The United Nations rights group has said more than 6,000 people have died during the yearlong Russian invasion, which began late last February with annexation of Crimea. Russian-backed groups with ties to Russian secret services in March began capturing administrative buildings in Ukraine's largest eastern cities, including Luhansk and Donetsk.




No proof. Besides, war is natural selection. The more weak killed, the better for the country.


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> At least 3 UAF soldiers KIA and 5 UAF soldiers WIA over the past 24 hours.



So it means Ukrainian President was correct when he issued the statement that ceasefire is not working.


Three Ukrainian soldiers killed in past 24 hours: Kiev military| Reuters

Three Ukrainian servicemen have been killed in fighting in the east of Ukraine in the past 24 hours despite a ceasefire agreement with Russian-backed rebels, a Kiev military spokesman said on Tuesday. Five others were wounded.

"The (separatist) fighters are not supporting the ceasefire regime. Attacks are continuing against Ukrainian forces with small arms, mortar and grenade launchers," spokesman Andriy Lysenko told a briefing for journalists.


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> So it means Ukrainian President was correct when he issued the statement that ceasefire is not working.




There will never be ceasefire until west Ukrainians leave east Ukraine and go back to west Ukraine.


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> There will never be ceasefire until west Ukrainians leave east Ukraine and go back to west Ukraine.



But here the soldiers of Russian Federation are fightng.


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> But here the soldiers of Russian Federation are fightng.




There are no regulars of Russia in Donbas. Regulars never fight without cover from air force and navy. Russian poor people who have no jobs go to Donbas to make a new living. You can watch this and learn.


----------



## metronome




----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> There are no regulars of Russia in Donbas. Regulars never fight without cover from air force and navy. Russian poor people who have no jobs go to Donbas to make a new living. You can watch this and learn.



* Girkin, a Russian nationalist and Russian intelligence officer, claimed in an interview published in November in a nationalist Russian magazine that he and his team of special operations soldiers first “pulled the trigger of war” in the Donbas by occupying police and security offices in towns and cities in the region.*
*http://www.unian.info/war/1056016-girkin-more-fighting-in-donbas-inevitable.html*
*Is it not consider as direct involvement of Russian regular troops ?*


Servicemen man a position in front of slagheap of a coal mine on the position of Ukrainian forces on front line near small eastern Ukrainian city of Kurakhove, Donetsk region on March 11, 2015.
© AFP


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> *Is it not consider as direct involvement of Russian regular troops ?*




FSB is like CIA, not regular soldiers. CIA uses armed drones to kill people all the time. They are not army personnel.


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> FSB is like CIA, not regular soldiers. CIA uses armed drones to kill people all the time. They are not army personnel.



Why you always drag CIA ? So are there any regular soldiers fighting in Ukraine ?


----------



## metronome

Hindustani78 said:


> Why you always drag CIA ? So are there any regular soldiers fighting in Ukraine ?


lots of Russian volunteers (civvies), maybe some special forces to organize the Novorossiyan army for training/tactics but not regular Russian troops.

they are needed there to fight the US installed fascist government and protect the ethnic Russian population.


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> Why you always drag CIA ? So are there any regular soldiers fighting in Ukraine ?




There are no Russian regular soldier fighting in Ukraine. If that were the case, the Russian air force would have been deployed to provide close air support. The only Russians fighting in Ukraine are unemployed poor people, as you can see below.


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> There are no Russian regular soldier fighting in Ukraine. If that were the case, the Russian air force would have been deployed to provide close air support. The only Russians fighting in Ukraine are unemployed poor people, as you can see below.



I think the reason for not deploying RAF is quite simple. Ukrainian armed forces are having air defenses which can bring down Russian fighter planes.

In Georgian war even the same thing occured and those were termed as Russian militias.


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> I think the reason for not deploying RAF is quite simple. Ukrainian armed forces are having air defenses which can bring down Russian fighter planes.




Not so. Libya was not able to shoot down a single NATO plane which have advanced jamming. Ukraine only has 1980s air defense systems which can be easily jammed by Su-35S's jamming system.



Hindustani78 said:


> In Georgian war even the same thing occured and those were termed as Russian militias.




The Russian air force was deployed in the Russia Georgia war.


----------



## Superboy

DPR leader unveils plan for repeat of Kosovo. First, get autonomy with own military, withdraw of all UAF soldiers from Donetsk oblast, then declare independence.


----------



## Hindustani78

The new border of separatist-controlled territories set up on March 17 by parliament is marked with a blue line on this map. These territories are now recognized as occupied, but will gain special status within Ukraine after they hold local elections under national legislation. 
© Kyiv Post


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> The new border of separatist-controlled territories set up on March 17 by parliament is marked with a blue line on this map. These territories are now recognized as occupied, but will gain special status within Ukraine after they hold local elections under national legislation.
> © Kyiv Post




This has been rejected by rebels who states their borders are at the oblast borders and want all UAF soldiers to get out of Donetsk oblast.






a Hindu rebel fighter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Reuters / Monday, March 16, 2015
Women react next to a new volunteer of the Ukrainian interior ministry's special battalion "Sich" during an oath-taking ceremony in Kiev March 16, 2015. REUTERS/Valentyn Ogirenko


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> Reuters / Monday, March 16, 2015
> Women react next to a new volunteer of the Ukrainian interior ministry's special battalion "Sich" during an oath-taking ceremony in Kiev March 16, 2015. REUTERS/Valentyn Ogirenko




This Sich soldier look sick  Need some medicine.


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> This Sich soldier look sick  Need some medicine.



Effects of the *Hybrid warfare *


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> Effects of the *Hybrid warfare *




Effect of the people fighting against corruption, oppression, tyranny, racism. The people of east Ukraine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> Effect of the people fighting against corruption, oppression, tyranny, racism. The people of east Ukraine.



*Hybrid warfare *is technological warfare involving satellites. People in Baltics have even gone through it including me.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Wednesday, Match 18.* DONBAS — The press center of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) reports: over the night the terrorists have attacked the Ukrainian soldiers for 11 times. Meanwhile, the number of provocations has reduced.

Donetsk: rebels attack Opytne, Avdiyvka and Pisky.

Mariupil: the flashpoint is Shyrokine. Armed provocations were near Chermalyk.

*******************

KYIV, March 18 /Ukrinform/. Russia has intensified deployment and accumulation of material and technical resources in the 'LPR' and the 'DPR', necessary for the further conduct of hostilities from the occupied territories of Ukraine. In fact, the resource base for the further escalation of the conflict is created.

Information Resistance group leader Dmytro Tymchuk has posted this information on his Facebook page.

"In particular, during the day, the deployment of a company task group was noticed (seven tanks, eleven armored combat vehicles), supported by two mortar batteries (eight 120-mm mortars) in Stanytsia Luhanska village, Luhansk region," Tymchuk writes.

***************
OSCE reports use of heavy artillery near Donetsk airport : UNIAN news
18.03.2015

*The Special Monitoring Mission of the OSCE in Ukraine has again recorded a violation of the ceasefire regime near Donetsk airport with the use of heavy artillery, according to an OSCE report of March 16, Ukrainian newspaper Zerkalo Nedeli has reported. *




REUTERS
"From 0917 to 0957 SMM representatives heard from their location in the center of Donetsk (controlled by DNR) at least 16 mortar attacks, presumably of the 82-mm and 122-mm caliber. SMM members concluded that the incident occurred about 10 kilometers north-west of their location, near Donetsk airport," the statement reads.

At the same time, in the vicinity of the airport in Donetsk OSCE observers heard the sounds of more than 100 rounds (incoming and outgoing).

According to the mission, the rounds were fired from different types of weapons, including heavy mortars, tanks, artillery and guns.

In addition, the OSCE mission said it was continuing to record violations of the ceasefire regime in the area near Shyrokino, next to Mariupol, and in Donetsk region.
***********************************

*A group of Russian-backed militants numbering up to a reinforced platoon has crossed the Siverskiy Donets River and taken up positions in Ukrainian territory, head of the Information Resistance group Dmytro Tymchuk wrote on his Facebook page on Wednesday.*

*"Earlier, the militants repeatedly fired small arms in this area," he said.

"An armored group of the militants, consisting of four tanks and three armored personnel carriers, which was previously observed by the Information Resistance group during its redeployment towards the village of Vesela Hora, took up positions among combat formations of the militant advanced units," Tymchuk said.

*


----------



## Superboy

Rebels rejected Ukraine's offer of special status and says Minsk agreement is no more.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Wednesday, March 18.* UKRAINE — The soldiers of the 128th Mountain Infantry Brigade, ‘North’ Operations Command, received over UAH 55,000 for captured in action T-72 tank in February.





One Ukrainian soldier killed, five wounded in Donbas in past 24 hours| Ukrinform
KYIV, March 18 /Ukrinform/. One Ukrainian soldier has been killed, another five have been injured in the area of the anti-terrorist operation in past 24 hours.

Spokesman for the anti-terrorist operation in eastern Ukraine Andriy Lysenko said this at a briefing in Kyiv on Wednesday, an Ukrinform correspondent reported.

"Over the last day, we have lost one Ukrainian serviceman, and another five soldiers have been injured as a result of military lashes and shelling," Lysenko said. 

**************************

Head of the Information Resistance group Dmytro Tymchuk wrote this on his Facebook page on Wednesday.

"Russian-backed militants carried out provocations by firing on the positions of Ukrainian troops and a series of active offensive actions. In particular, near the village of Maiorske the militants tried to push the Ukrainian units from their advanced positions. The militants were also active near the villages of Shyrokyne, Pisky, Adviivka," he wrote.

"In particular, near Avdiivka, militant infantry groups were reinforced by tank platoons with three or four tanks, which act as direct fire support groups," Tymchuk said.

********************
Ukrainian colonel: Two trains with mercenaries and weapons arrive in Debaltseve : UNIAN news
18.03.2015 | 22:15

*Pro-Russian militants are hiding up to 10 Grad multiple rocket launchers in the forest belt along a road from Horlivka to Vuhlehirsk. *

Deputy Head of the Anti-Terrorist Operation in Donetsk and Luhansk regions Colonel Valentyn Fedychev announced this information, according to Ukrainian online newspaper Ukrainska Pravda.

What is more, he said, two military trains consisting of 40 railway cars with militants and armored vehicles on board arrived at the railway station of Debaltseve in the early hours of March 16.

"Members of the self-proclaimed Donetsk People's Republic are being trained at a combat training center located in Starobesheve, Donetsk region," Fedychev added.

The colonel announced yesterday that militants were hiding tanks and self-propelled artillery systems in territory of Horlivka-based Stirol Concern.



Superboy said:


> There are no regulars of Russia in Donbas. Regulars never fight without cover from air force and navy. Russian poor people who have no jobs go to Donbas to make a new living. You can watch this and learn.



Former Kyrgyz mercenary: ‘I saw Russian army, not Ukrainian fascists in Donbas’ : UNIAN news


*With the scale of Russian involvement in the Donbas conflict becoming ever clearer, a Kyrgyz mercenary has come forward with more details about Russian regular troops fighting on Ukrainian soil. *




REUTERS
In an exclusive interview with Radio Liberty, the mercenary spoke of his disillusionment with Russian propaganda – disinformation that prompted him to come to the war in Ukraine’s Donbas in August 2014 to fight on the side of the Russia-backed militants, according to a report on the interview in Ukrainian news magazine Novoye Vremya.

“It’s all just propaganda, as it appeared to be,” says the fighter, who goes by the nom de guerre of “Manas.”

“It’s quite sad, actually, as I graduated from a political school and still fell for such nonsense.”

The former LNR (Luhansk People’s Republic militant organization) fighter said that he had personally seen Russian troops being deployed and in combat, and was absolutely positive that Russian servicemen were involved in the fighting.

“What doubts can I have if we fought together? There can be no doubts,” he said.

He said that his experiences had led him to doubt information about the Ukraine conflict coming from the Russian media - doubts which ultimately led him to leave Ukraine in November 2014.

Saying that the experienced “rebel” fighters were actually Russian servicemen, Manas said that there were militant fighting units composed mostly of contracted Russian soldiers who had participated in both of Russia’s Chechen wars.

“The local insurgents [by themselves] are nothing. It’s all about Russian heavy weapons,” said Manas, adding that when the Russian troops are withdrawn, their heavy weapons are left in the area.

Describing the makeup of so-called LNR fighting units, Manas claimed there were almost no foreign volunteers, and that local miners had left, to be replaced by Russian regular troops, who had been reinforced lately with howitzers.

Manas admitted to fighting against Ukrainian government forces, adding that he had not encountered fascists in pro-Ukrainian volunteer units, despite the claims of Russia’s prominent First channel, Rossiya TV and other Russian media outlets that these units are made up of neo-Nazis.

After several months in Ukraine, the Kyrgyz mercenary decided to go back home, saying he regretted the decisions he had made last summer when he had believed the Russian propaganda about Ukraine.

Manas also said that local residents in the Luhansk region feel betrayed by Russia. He said hopes for the region joining Russia had totally disappeared after the Minsk ceasefire agreements, and now the prospects of being granted a special status within Ukraine leaves locals wary, with many fearing legal repercussions for participating in separatist activity.


----------



## Hindustani78

Reuters / Wednesday, March 18, 2015
A pro-Russian rebel takes cover as a woman from inside a kiosk looks on, during what the rebels said was an anti-terrorist drill in Donetsk, Ukraine, March 18, 2015. REUTERS/Marko Djurica





Reuters / Tuesday, March 17, 2015
A member of the Organization of Ukrainian Nationalists (OUN) waits to depart to the frontline in eastern Ukraine, in central Kiev, March 17, 2015. REUTERS/Gleb Garanich


----------



## nangyale

Only Moscow Can Stop It
*Washington’s War on Russia*
by MIKE WHITNEY
“In order to survive and preserve its leading role on the international stage, the US desperately needs to plunge Eurasia into chaos, (and) to cut economic ties between Europe and Asia-Pacific Region … Russia is the only (country) within this potential zone of instability that is capable of resistance. It is the only state that is ready to confront the Americans. Undermining Russia’s political will for resistance… is a vitally important task for America.”

-Nikolai Starikov, Western Financial System Is Driving It to War, Russia Insider

“Our first objective is to prevent the re-emergence of a new rival, either on the territory of the former Soviet Union or elsewhere, that poses a threat on the order of that posed formerly by the Soviet Union. This is a dominant consideration underlying the new regional defense strategy and requires that we endeavor to prevent any hostile power from dominating a region whose resources would, under consolidated control, be sufficient to generate global power.”

-The Wolfowitz Doctrine, the original version of the Defense Planning Guidance, authored by Under Secretary of Defense Paul Wolfowitz, leaked to the New York Times on March 7, 1992

The United States does not want a war with Russia, it simply feels that it has no choice. If the State Department hadn’t initiated a coup in Ukraine to topple the elected president, Viktor Yanukovych, then the US could not have inserted itself between Russia and the EU, thus, disrupting vital trade routes which were strengthening nations on both continents. *The economic integration of Asia and Europe–including plans for high-speed rail from China (“The New Silk Road”) to the EU–poses a clear and present danger for the US whose share of global GDP continues to shrink and whose significance in the world economy continues to decline. For the United States to ignore this new rival (EU-Russia) would be the equivalent of throwing in the towel and accepting a future in which the US would face a gradual but persistent erosion of its power and influence in world affairs. No one in Washington is prepared to let that happen, which is why the US launched its proxy-war in Ukraine.*

The US wants to separate the continents, “prevent the emergence of a new rival”, install a tollbooth between Europe and Asia, and establish itself as the guarantor of regional security. To that end, the US is rebuilding the Iron Curtain along a thousand mile stretch from the Baltic Sea to the Black Sea. Tanks, armored vehicles and artillery are being sent to the region to reinforce a buffer zone around Europe in order to isolate Russia and to create a staging ground for future US aggression. Reports of heavy equipment and weapons deployment appear in the media on nearly a daily basis although the news is typically omitted in the US press. A quick review of some of the recent headlines will help readers to grasp the scale of the conflict that is cropping up below the radar:

“US, Bulgaria to hold Balkans military drills”, “NATO Begins Exercises In Black Sea”, “Army to send even more troops, tanks to Europe”, “Poland requests greater US military presence”, “U.S. Army sending armored convoy 1,100 miles through Europe”, “Over 120 US tanks, armored vehicles arrive in Latvia”, “US, Poland to Conduct Missile Exercise in March – Pentagon”

Get the picture? There’s a war going on, a war between the United States and Russia.

Notice how most of the headlines emphasize US involvement, not NATO. In other words, the provocations against Russia originate from Washington not Europe. This is an important point. The EU has supported US-led economic sanctions, but it’s not nearly as supportive of the military build up along the perimeter. That’s Washington’s idea and the cost is borne by the US alone. Naturally, moving tanks, armored vehicles and artillery around the world is an expensive project, but the US is more than willing to make the sacrifice if it helps to achieve its objectives.

And what are Washington’s objectives?

Interestingly, even political analysts on the far right seem to agree about that point. For example, check out this quote from STRATFOR CEO George Friedman who summed it up in a recent presentation he delivered at The Chicago Council on Foreign Affairs. He said:

“The primordial interest of the United States, over which for centuries we have fought wars–the First, the Second and Cold Wars–has been the relationship between Germany and Russia, because united there, they’re the only force that could threaten us. And to make sure that that doesn’t happen.” … George Friedman at The Chicago Council on Foreign Affairs, Time 1:40 to 1:57)

*Bingo. Ukraine has nothing to do with sovereignty, democracy or (alleged) Russian aggression. That’s all propaganda. It’s about power. It’s about imperial expansion. It’s about spheres of influence. It’s about staving off irreversible economic decline. It’s all part of the smash-mouth, scorched earth, take-no-prisoners geopolitical world in which we live, not the fake Disneyworld created by the western media. The US State Department and CIA toppled the elected-government in Ukraine and ordered the new junta regime to launch a desperate war of annihilation against its own people in the East, because, well, because they felt they had no other option. Had Putin’s ambitious plan to create a free trade zone between Lisbon to Vladivostok gone forward, then where would that leave the United States? Out in the cold, that’s where. The US would become an isolated island of dwindling significance whose massive account deficits and ballooning national debt would pave the way for years of brutal restructuring, declining standards of living, runaway inflation and burgeoning social unrest. Does anyone really believe that Washington would let that to happen when it has a “brand-spanking” trillion dollar war machine at its disposal?*

Heck, no. Besides, Washington believes it has a historic right to rule the world, which is what one would expect when the sense of entitlement and hubris reach their terminal phase. Now check out this clip from an article by economist Jack Rasmus at CounterPunch:

“Behind the sanctions is the USA objective of driving Russia out of the European economy. Europe was becoming too integrated and dependent on Russia. Not only its gas and raw materials, but trade relations and money capital flows were deepening on many fronts between Russia and Europe in general prior to the Ukraine crisis that has provided the cover for the introduction of the sanctions. Russia’s growing economic integration with Europe threatened the long term economic interests of US capitalists. Strategically, the US precipitated coup in the Ukraine can be viewed, therefore as a means by which to provoke Russian military intervention, i.e. a necessary event in order to deepen and expand economic sanctions that would ultimately sever the growing economic ties between Europe and Russia long term. That severance in turn would not only ensure US economic interests remain dominant in Europe, but would also open up new opportunities for profit making for US interests in Europe and Ukraine as well…

When the rules of the competition game between capitalists break down altogether, the result is war—i.e. the ultimate form of inter-capitalist competition.” (The Global Currency Wars, Jack Rasmus, CounterPunch)

See? Analysts on the right and left agree. Ukraine has nothing to do with sovereignty, democracy or Russian aggression. It’s plain-old cutthroat geopolitics, where the last man left standing, wins.

The United States cannot allow Russia reap the benefits of its own vast resources. Oh, no. It has to be chastised, it has to be bullied, it has to be sanctioned, isolated, threatened and intimidated. That’s how the system really works. The free market stuff is just horsecrap for the sheeple.

Russia is going to have to deal with chaotic, fratricidal wars on its borders and color-coded regime change turbulence in its capital. It will have to withstand reprisals from its trading partners, attacks on its currency and plots to eviscerate its (oil) revenues. The US will do everything in its power to poison the well, to demonize Putin, to turn Brussels against Moscow, and to sabotage the Russian economy.

Divide and conquer, that’s the ticket. Keep them at each others throats at all times. Sunni vs Shia, one ethnic Ukrainian vs the other, Russians vs Europeans. That’s Washington’s plan, and it’s a plan that never fails.

US powerbrokers are convinced that America’s economic slide can only be arrested by staking a claim in Central Asia, dismembering Russia, encircling China, and quashing all plans for an economically-integrated EU-Asia. Washington is determined to prevail in this existential conflict, to assert its hegemonic control over the two continents, and to preserve its position as the world’s only superpower.

Only Russia can stop the United States and we believe it will.

*MIKE WHITNEY *_lives in Washington state. He is a contributor to Hopeless: Barack Obama and the Politics of Illusion (AK Press). Hopeless is also available in a Kindle edition. He can be reached at fergiewhitney@msn.com._

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1


----------



## metronome




----------



## Superboy

metronome said:


>




Serbia is under Western occupation


----------



## Hindustani78

*Terrorists use artillery and mortars against Ukrainian positions | Міністерство оборони України
Thursday, March 19.* DONBAS — The press center of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) reports: the terrorists still violate the Minsk agreements.

Over the night they have performed 17 attacks. The majority of attacks were in Donetsk direction: Dutovka mine, Avdiyvka, Pisky and Opytne.

Artemivsk: the terrorists used small arms against Mayorsk and Leninske.

Mariupil: there were no attacks.

********************
Operational coordination of mobilized servicemen | Міністерство оборони України

*Thursday, March 19.* DNIPROPETRIVSK OBLAST — At military range mobilized servicemen of tank units undergo operational coordination with use of imitation means.

They redeployed to defined region, worked out various exercises, had firearms training, used special smokes, etc.
































*********************
An international observer of the Organization for Security and Co-operation in Europe takes pictures of self-propelled guns of the self-proclaimed Donetsk People's Republic during an inspection tour in Ulyanivske, some 100 km east of Donetsk, on March 19.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Russian-backed militants continue to violate the Minsk agreements in the Donbas conflict zone, firing artillery and mortars on the positions of the Ukrainian armed forces, the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation wrote on its Facebook page on Thursday. *





*The Ukrainian partisan group "Shadows" has destroyed tankers, trucks and two anti-aircraft guns of the Russian-backed militants in Donetsk, the group’s commander, Oleksandr Hladkiy, wrote on his Facebook page on Wednesday. *





******************
One Ukrainian soldier wounded in Donbas conflict zone over past 24 hours - read on - uatoday.tv

*********************
A pro-Russian rebel aims his weapon as people pass by, during what the rebels said was an anti-terrorist drill in Donetsk, March 18, 2015.

Credit: Reuters/Marko Djurica


----------



## Superboy

This appears to be an AK-74M rifle. If so, 7N22 bullets can be expected to be used. No armor can protect from this kind of AP bullet. The US don't even bother sending Interceptor body armor because it won't stop this kind of AP bullet.


----------



## Hasbara Buster

*Washington’s War on Russia

By Mike Whitney *

“In order to survive and preserve its leading role on the international stage, the US desperately needs to plunge Eurasia into chaos, (and) to cut economic ties between Europe and Asia-Pacific Region … Russia is the only (country) within this potential zone of instability that is capable of resistance. It is the only state that is ready to confront the Americans. Undermining Russia’s political will for resistance… is a vitally important task for America.”

-Nikolai Starikov,  Western Financial System Is Driving It to War, Russia Insider

“Our first objective is to prevent the re-emergence of a new rival, either on the territory of the former Soviet Union or elsewhere, that poses a threat on the order of that posed formerly by the Soviet Union. This is a dominant consideration underlying the new regional defense strategy and requires that we endeavor to prevent any hostile power from dominating a region whose resources would, under consolidated control, be sufficient to generate global power.”

-The Wolfowitz Doctrine, the original version of the Defense Planning Guidance, authored by Under Secretary of Defense Paul Wolfowitz, leaked to the New York Times on March 7, 1992

March 18, 2015 "ICH" - "Counterpunch" - The United States does not want a war with Russia, it simply feels that it has no choice. If the State Department hadn’t initiated a coup in Ukraine to topple the elected president, Viktor Yanukovych, then the US could not have inserted itself between Russia and the EU, thus, disrupting vital trade routes which were strengthening nations on both continents. The economic integration of Asia and Europe–including plans for high-speed rail from China (“The New Silk Road”) to the EU–poses a clear and present danger for the US whose share of global GDP continues to shrink and whose significance in the world economy continues to decline. For the United States to ignore this new rival (EU-Russia) would be the equivalent of throwing in the towel and accepting a future in which the US would face a gradual but persistent erosion of its power and influence in world affairs. No one in Washington is prepared to let that happen, which is why the US launched its proxy-war in Ukraine.

The US wants to separate the continents, “prevent the emergence of a new rival”, install a tollbooth between Europe and Asia, and establish itself as the guarantor of regional security. To that end, the US is rebuilding the Iron Curtain along a thousand mile stretch from the Baltic Sea to the Black Sea. Tanks, armored vehicles and artillery are being sent to the region to reinforce a buffer zone around Europe in order to isolate Russia and to create a staging ground for future US aggression. Reports of heavy equipment and weapons deployment appear in the media on nearly a daily basis although the news is typically omitted in the US press. A quick review of some of the recent headlines will help readers to grasp the scale of the conflict that is cropping up below the radar:

“US, Bulgaria to hold Balkans military drills”, “NATO Begins Exercises In Black Sea”, “Army to send even more troops, tanks to Europe”, “Poland requests greater US military presence”, “U.S. Army sending armored convoy 1,100 miles through Europe”, “Over 120 US tanks, armored vehicles arrive in Latvia”, “US, Poland to Conduct Missile Exercise in March – Pentagon”

Get the picture? There’s a war going on, a war between the United States and Russia.

Notice how most of the headlines emphasize US involvement, not NATO. In other words, the provocations against Russia originate from Washington not Europe. This is an important point. The EU has supported US-led economic sanctions, but it’s not nearly as supportive of the military build up along the perimeter. That’s Washington’s idea and the cost is borne by the US alone. Naturally, moving tanks, armored vehicles and artillery around the world is an expensive project, but the US is more than willing to make the sacrifice if it helps to achieve its objectives.

And what are Washington’s objectives?

Interestingly, even political analysts on the far right seem to agree about that point. For example, check out this quote from STRATFOR CEO George Friedman who summed it up in a recent presentation he delivered at The Chicago Council on Foreign Affairs. He said:

“The primordial interest of the United States, over which for centuries we have fought wars–the First, the Second and Cold Wars–has been the relationship between Germany and Russia, because united there, they’re the only force that could threaten us. And to make sure that that doesn’t happen.” … George Friedman at The Chicago Council on Foreign Affairs, Time 1:40 to 1:57)

Bingo. Ukraine has nothing to do with sovereignty, democracy or (alleged) Russian aggression. That’s all propaganda. It’s about power. It’s about imperial expansion. It’s about spheres of influence. It’s about staving off irreversible economic decline. It’s all part of the smash-mouth, scorched earth, take-no-prisoners geopolitical world in which we live, not the fake Disneyworld created by the western media. The US State Department and CIA toppled the elected-government in Ukraine and ordered the new junta regime to launch a desperate war of annihilation against its own people in the East, because, well, because they felt they had no other option. Had Putin’s ambitious plan to create a free trade zone between Lisbon to Vladivostok gone forward, then where would that leave the United States? Out in the cold, that’s where. The US would become an isolated island of dwindling significance whose massive account deficits and ballooning national debt would pave the way for years of brutal restructuring, declining standards of living, runaway inflation and burgeoning social unrest. Does anyone really believe that Washington would let that to happen when it has a “brand-spanking” trillion dollar war machine at its disposal?

Heck, no. Besides, Washington believes it has a historic right to rule the world, which is what one would expect when the sense of entitlement and hubris reach their terminal phase. Now check out this clip from an article by economist Jack Rasmus at CounterPunch:

“Behind the sanctions is the USA objective of driving Russia out of the European economy. Europe was becoming too integrated and dependent on Russia. Not only its gas and raw materials, but trade relations and money capital flows were deepening on many fronts between Russia and Europe in general prior to the Ukraine crisis that has provided the cover for the introduction of the sanctions. Russia’s growing economic integration with Europe threatened the long term economic interests of US capitalists. Strategically, the US precipitated coup in the Ukraine can be viewed, therefore as a means by which to provoke Russian military intervention, i.e. a necessary event in order to deepen and expand economic sanctions that would ultimately sever the growing economic ties between Europe and Russia long term. That severance in turn would not only ensure US economic interests remain dominant in Europe, but would also open up new opportunities for profit making for US interests in Europe and Ukraine as well…

When the rules of the competition game between capitalists break down altogether, the result is war—i.e. the ultimate form of inter-capitalist competition.” (The Global Currency Wars, Jack Rasmus, CounterPunch)

See? Analysts on the right and left agree. Ukraine has nothing to do with sovereignty, democracy or Russian aggression. It’s plain-old cutthroat geopolitics, where the last man left standing, wins.

The United States cannot allow Russia reap the benefits of its own vast resources. Oh, no. It has to be chastised, it has to be bullied, it has to be sanctioned, isolated, threatened and intimidated. That’s how the system really works. The free market stuff is just horsecrap for the sheeple.

Russia is going to have to deal with chaotic, fratricidal wars on its borders and color-coded regime change turbulence in its capital. It will have to withstand reprisals from its trading partners, attacks on its currency and plots to eviscerate its (oil) revenues. The US will do everything in its power to poison the well, to demonize Putin, to turn Brussels against Moscow, and to sabotage the Russian economy.

Divide and conquer, that’s the ticket. Keep them at each others throats at all times. Sunni vs Shia, one ethnic Ukrainian vs the other, Russians vs Europeans. That’s Washington’s plan, and it’s a plan that never fails.

US powerbrokers are convinced that America’s economic slide can only be arrested by staking a claim in Central Asia, dismembering Russia, encircling China, and quashing all plans for an economically-integrated EU-Asia. Washington is determined to prevail in this existential conflict, to assert its hegemonic control over the two continents, and to preserve its position as the world’s only superpower.

Only Russia can stop the United States and we believe it will.
_
Mike Whitney lives in Washington state. He is a contributor to Hopeless: Barack Obama and the Politics of Illusion (AK Press). Hopeless is also available in a Kindle edition. He can be reached at fergiewhitney@msn.com._
Â Washington’s War on RussiaÂ :Â Information Clearing 
House - ICH

Â Washington’s War on RussiaÂ :Â Information Clearing 
House - ICH


----------



## Superboy

At least 1,660 soldiers killed by Russians. They were from poor families. The weak and dumb get killed and therefore war is natural selection that makes people strong and smart.

At least 1,660 soldiers killed in Russia’s war against Ukraine


----------



## Hindustani78

Friday, March 20. DONBAS – The press center of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) reports: over the night the Russia-backed terrorists have violated the Minsk agreements. The enemy shelled the Ukrainian positions and used the weapons to be withdrawn at the distance of 25 km.

Donetsk: Pisky and Krasnogorivka – 120mm mortars.

Lugansk: Sokolnyky – BM-21 ‘Grad’ multiple rocket launchers, small arms, grenade launchers, Donetske – 120 mm mortars; Stanytsa Luganska– small arms and grenade launchers.

Mariupil: Shyrokine – small arms and grenade launchers.

There were no provocations in Artemivsk direction.

Over the night the terrorists have violated the ceasefire for 15 times.


----------



## Hindustani78

Margarita Maimur, Irina Zarubina and Dasha Savich (from left to right), fighters of the Sparta battalion of Russian-backed militants, patrolling Donetsk.
© Cosimo Attanasio 





Local residents of Popasne village, Luhansk area stand in a line to receive the humanitarian aid on Feb. 28. 
© Anastasia Vlasova) 





Russian citizen Arseniy Pavlov, bettern known as “Motorola,” stands inside the destroyed Donetsk airport on Feb. 26. Pavlov leads the Sparta Battalion against Ukrainian forces in the year-old war. 
© AFP 




People commemorate Vitaliy Postolaki, a commander of the intelligence unit of the 128th mechanized brigade in his native city of Uzhorod in Zakarpattya Oblast on March 12.
© UNIAN 





*An old bridge over the Siverskiy Donets River was destroyed in the town of Stanytsia Luhanska on Thursday at 1800 in a powerful explosion, according to Ukrainian online news service Informator. *




REUTERS
According to the report, the sound and shockwave from the explosion was felt not only in the village, but also in the eastern districts of Luhansk.

Russian-backed militants are suspected of being responsible for blowing up the bridge, the extent of damage to which is not yet known.

At around 2000, the sound of gunfire was heard in the village.

As reported earlier, the bridge was the last one between the town and the regional center. In January, there was another attempt to destroy it: A hole was blown in the bridge, but it was possible to cross it on foot or by car. Another, newer road bridge was blown up by militants last summer.


----------



## Hindustani78

***************************

More than 100 Germans traveled to Ukraine to join pro-Russian separatist groups, German weekly Welt am Sonntag reported. According to the report, most of these foreign fighters were members of the ethnic Russian-speaking German families who were repatriated after the World War II. Welt am Sonntag quoted Ukrainian Ambassador to Germany as saying the Kiev administration has recently conveyed its concern to the German authorities. Melnik said that Kiev expects Germany to prevent the foreign fighters from flocking into Ukraine. Stephan Meyer, lawmaker from Chancellor Angela Merkel's ruling Christian Democrat bloc said that "If Germans take part in fights in conflict areas and they should face prosecution for terrorist activities." He also said that Germany should revoke the German passports of those foreign fighters who hold both Russian and German citizenships.

*************************





Georgian fighters defy Russia in Ukraine Anadolu Agency

19 March 2015 11:29 (Last updated 19 March 2015 11:36)
*Fueled by past conflict between Moscow and Tbilisi, a number of Georgian fighters are in eastern Ukraine fighting pro-Russian separatists*
*DONETSK, Ukraine/TBILISI, Georgia *

Conflict-riddled Ukraine has found new allies in its fight against pro-Russian rebels in the eastern part of the country.

Fueled by past conflicts between Russia and their own country, Georgian fighters have been participating in clashes against pro-Russian separatists.

Mamuka Mamulashvili, who is founder and commander of an armed group called the "Georgian Legion," has been fighting against pro-Russian separatists for the past 10 months.

Speaking to The Anadolu Agency, Mamulashvili refused to reveal the number of men he led, defiantly boasting instead: “We have enough fighters to ruin the Russian army.”

Several Georgian nationalists have chosen to fight alongside the Ukrainian army against what they say is Russia pulling the strings of separatists in order to wreak havoc in the eastern regions of Luhansk and Donetsk.

Georgians are no strangers to meddling by Moscow. In 2008, following a five-day war between Russian troops and the Tbilisi’s forces, Moscow was one of the very few to recognize as independent states the Republic of South Ossetia and the Republic of Abkhazia, two Georgian regions.

Mamulashvili said Georgian fighters were currently deployed in the Ukrainian army from the easternmost city of Luhansk to the southeastern city of Mariupol.

"They are experienced fighters," he said. "Some of us, who had fought in Ossetia and in Abkhazia, trained (certain members of) the Ukrainian army."

"I have been fighting against Russian army since the early 1990s," he said.

In 1996, he founded a Georgian voluntary group to fight the Russians in Chechnya and, in 1998, he went to South Ossetia and Abkhazia voluntarily, he said.

Mamulashvili said that he did not have any professional military experience, though he added that he had worked as an advisor for the Georgian Defense Ministry under the leadership of Mikheil Saakashvili in 2012 for around eight months.

However, the Georgian commander added that he and his fellow countrymen fighting in Ukraine had no connection with Tbilisi’s army.

According to Mamulashvili, two Georgian fighters have died in the Ukrainian conflict so far.


----------



## Superboy




----------



## Superboy




----------



## Hindustani78

Friday, March 20. VOLYN – Charity Foundation ‘Volyn-2014’ sent three metal detectors ‘Garrett ACE 250’, as well as tablet ‘Geka JK-703 3G’. The servicemen of detached mechanized brigade of the Ukrainian Armed Forces asked to find these items for them.

Moreover, the Foundation bought truck spare parts.

Well-known Volyn volunteer Valeriy Kurstak will deliver this aid to the frontline.





NY Times: One civilian killed in militant attack in east Ukrainian town - read on - uatoday.tv

Fighting is continuing in eastern Ukraine despite the ceasefire



One civilian was killed on Friday in an attack by Russian-backed separatist militants in the government-controlled town of Avdiyivka in east Ukraine despite a ceasefire deal, Ukrainian regional police said.

_"Today at around 15:00 (13:00 GMT) one man was killed as a result of a direct hit on a private residence,"_ the *police said* in an online statement, blaming rebel fighters for the attack, without giving further details.

A peace plan to end the conflict in eastern Ukraine has come under renewed strain this week, with Ukraine and Russia clashing publicly over the next steps and further Ukrainian military casualties from rebel attacks testing the fragile truce.



Superboy said:


> At least 1,660 soldiers killed by Russians. They were from poor families. The weak and dumb get killed and therefore war is natural selection that makes people strong and smart.
> 
> At least 1,660 soldiers killed in Russia’s war against Ukraine




14:16 Mar. 20, 2015

Poll: 65% of Russians sympathize with mercenaries of DPR and LPR - read on - uatoday.tv




Residents wave to Pro-Russian rebels atop an armored personal carrier during a parade in the town of Luhansk, eastern Ukraine, Sunday, Sept. 14, 2014 (AP Photo)

Most Russians have a positive attitude to the so-called "volunteers" who joined the ranks of the Donetsk and Luhansk Peoples' Republics militant organizations, according to the results of a survey carried out by Russian Public Opinion Research Center

*UNIAN:* According to the survey, a total of 7% of Russians has friends who went to fight in the Donbas, while 90% of respondents said that there were no such people among their relatives.

A total of 65% of Russians approve of the actions of Russian citizens who joined the militant organizations in the Donbas, while 22% disapprove. A total of 40% do not approve of the work of Russian President Vladimir Putin, including 33% of Moscow and St. Petersburg citizens.

One third of respondents or 33% believe that there are a lot of idealists among those who left Russia to fight as militants in the Donbas, and who believe that they are involved in a "just war."

A quarter of respondents or 28% believes that the "advocates of Russia" went primarily there. According to 16% of respondents, these people are better described as mercenaries. Other people call them adventurers (5% of respondents), bandits (3%), and "restless people" (4%).

A total of 45% of respondents would react positively to a decision by a relative or friend to fight in the Donbas, while another 45% would be negative about it. This news would be most positively taken primarily by men (55%) and Communist Party supporters (53%).

More than half of respondents or 57% respond negatively to the question of whether the Russian authorities should punish those of citizens who fought in the militant organizations in the Donbas. One in four (26%) thought they should be rewarded, while support for this was even higher among the supporters of non-parliamentary parties (35%), the Liberal Democratic Party (33%), rural residents (33%).

Only 5% of respondents consider it appropriate to punish Russian mercenaries.

The poll was conducted on March 7-8, 2015. A total of 1,600 people were questioned in 46 regions of Russia. The poll's margin of error is no more than 3.5%.


----------



## maniac@666

Hindustani78 said:


> Friday, March 20. VOLYN – Charity Foundation ‘Volyn-2014’ sent three metal detectors ‘Garrett ACE 250’, as well as tablet ‘Geka JK-703 3G’. The servicemen of detached mechanized brigade of the Ukrainian Armed Forces asked to find these items for them.
> 
> Moreover, the Foundation bought truck spare parts.
> 
> Well-known Volyn volunteer Valeriy Kurstak will deliver this aid to the frontline.


i don't know what are you up to,no matter how hard you try to create rift between indian and russian posters by posting anti russian sentiments,we will not fall for it,may be your father or mother is Lithuanian or most probably a false flag using indian flag(certainly).Go to any backward villages of india like in uttar pradesh,madhya pradesh or bihar and ask any random people who's is best friend of india,they will certainly say roos(that mean russia)that's how much we love them.stop bugging us around and use your original flag that you are ashamed of.Even if you are half indian as i stated above we are least bothered about your country.even 95% of indians won't agree with you,if you don't believe me just try to have a neutral poll with the help of any indian news channel just leave 4 metropolitan cities,you will be shocked to see the result.that's why i left 5%.i truly despise you.shame on you.


----------



## Superboy

Poll: 65% of Russians sympathize with mercenaries of DPR and LPR - read on - uatoday.tv


They are not mercenaries. They are fighting against oppression from Ukrainians.


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> Poll: 65% of Russians sympathize with mercenaries of DPR and LPR - read on - uatoday.tv
> 
> 
> They are not mercenaries. They are fighting against oppression from Ukrainians.



Arent those people paid ?


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> Arent those people paid ?




Not paid for fighting. Were Americans paid when they fought for freedom from Britain?


----------



## Hindustani78

maniac@666 said:


> i don't know what are you up to,no matter how hard you try to create rift between indian and russian posters by posting anti russian sentiments,we will not fall for it,may be your father or mother is Lithuanian or most probably a false flag using indian flag(certainly).Go to any backward villages of india like in uttar pradesh,madhya pradesh or bihar and ask any random people who's is best friend of india,they will certainly say roos(that mean russia)that's how much we love them.stop bugging us around and use your original flag that you are ashamed of.Even if you are half indian as i stated above we are least bothered about your country.even 95% of indians won't agree with you,if you don't believe me just try to have a neutral poll with the help of any indian news channel just leave 4 metropolitan cities,you will be shocked to see the result.that's why i left 5%.i truly despise you.shame on you.



War is going on in Ukraine and hybird war in baltics . I am 100% Indian and i do know how are real friends of India and Indians and even we Indians should throw out all those who comes to our country and insult our nation and regarding backward villages then i have even saw enough villages in Russia and Eastern Europe. 

Indian markets should be open to those nations only who respect our nation. We Indians can produce everything by our own.

By the way i am South Indian who have travelled enough n Hyderabad, Bengaluru, Chennai etc.



Superboy said:


> Not paid for fighting. Were Americans paid when they fought for freedom from Britain?



Those were regular soldiers . I dont think that Rebels can shot down MH17 using BUK System.


----------



## maniac@666

Hindustani78 said:


> War is going on in Ukraine and hybird war in baltics . I am 100% Indian and i do know how are real friends of India and Indians and even we Indians should throw out all those who comes to our country and insult our nation and regarding backward villages then i have even saw enough villages in Russia and Eastern Europe.
> 
> Indian markets should be open to those nations only who respect our nation. We Indians can produce everything by our own.
> 
> By the way i am South Indian who have travelled enough n Hyderabad, Bengaluru, Chennai etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Those were regular soldiers . I dont think that Rebels can shot down MH17 using BUK System.


if war is going in ukraine what should we do?bringing down a authorized government by coup and opperssing russian language and people,ukrainian should have known what's coming their way.by the way may i know which south indian state and city you belong to being myself an south indian(i prefer indian because i am an indian first but ofcourse not you)and please don't be sarcastic with your blah blah.


----------



## Hindustani78

maniac@666 said:


> if war is going in ukraine what should we do?bringing down a authorized government by coup and opperssing russian language and people,ukrainian should have known what's coming their way.by the way may i know which south indian state and city you belong to being myself an south indian(i prefer indian because i am an indian first but ofcourse not you)and please don't be sarcastic with your blah blah.



Hybird war is going on here even in Baltics and mainly Indians are being targetted. That Authorized Government was involved in transfering the country wealth outside and that President has fled Ukraine and living in Russian Federation.

Ukrainian Establishment and Ukrainian people were aware since 2008 that Ukraine is going to be the next target and it resulted in the invasion of Crimea and Eastern Ukraine. 

By the way i am from Hyderabad, Telangana. I wrote South India because India is a very big country and it would be easier for you to understand as you took names of North and central Indian cities.

*************************

Three rebels dead as clashes intensify near key Ukrainian port - Yahoo News

Shyrokyne (Ukraine) (AFP) - Three pro-Russian separatists have been killed in fresh clashes near the strategic Ukrainian-held port of Mariupol despite a shaky truce aimed at ending nearly a year of fighting, rebels said on Friday.


"Three fighters were killed and six wounded" in the village of Shyrokyne, the official rebel news agency said on its website.


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> Those were regular soldiers . I dont think that Rebels can shot down MH17 using BUK System.




You are a Lithuanian masquarading as an Indian. Reported for using false flags.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> You are a Lithuanian masquarading as an Indian. Reported for using false flags.



I am proud Indian and be that always.


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> I am proud Indian and be that always.




Liar. You distort facts. State what you believe. Ignore facts. You are a Russian hating Lithuanian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IBRIS

Ukrainian su-25 shot down MH17 to defame rebels and Russians image on world arena. That rich turd puroschenko was involved in this henious crime against civilians of his own country. Western world is ok with having a Hitler on there own side that is why Merkel is mediating this conflict with the help USA. Putin is playing his cards right by not invading Ukraine.


----------



## Superboy

IBRIS said:


> Ukrainian su-25 shot down MH17 to defame rebels and Russians image on world arena. That rich turd puroschenko was involved in this henious crime against civilians of his own country. Western world is ok with having a Hitler on there own side that is why Merkel is mediating this conflict with the help USA. Putin is playing his cards right by not invading Ukraine.




It's possible a Ukrainian army Buk launcher snuck to Torez and shot down MH17. Ukraine has information about every flight over Ukraine. Rebels do not have such information. Buk has range 50 km. Why would anyone fire a Buk at a plane at point blank range? Think about it.


----------



## IBRIS

Superboy said:


> It's possible a Ukrainian army Buk launcher snuck to Torez and shot down MH17. Ukraine has information about every flight over Ukraine. Rebels do not have such information. Buk has range 50 km. Why would anyone fire a Buk at a plane at point blank range? Think about it.


There was a Ukrainian su-25 flying 3 miles behind MH17 and Russians have proved that to UN. Now all the western countries don't want to talk about the incident just so to cover up this crime committed right on there watch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

IBRIS said:


> There was a Ukrainian su-25 flying 3 miles behind MH17 and Russians have proved that to UN. Now all the western countries don't want to talk about the incident just so to cover up this crime committed right on there watch.




What's 298 civilians to NATO? Apparently expendable.


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> Liar. You distort facts. State what you believe. Ignore facts. You are a Russian hating Lithuanian.



I do know who i am and from where i came and even who are my people and even how to explain people of other nations who are Indians and what Indians are capable of.

We Indians have been too tolerant with all the nations.



Superboy said:


> It's possible a Ukrainian army Buk launcher snuck to Torez and shot down MH17. Ukraine has information about every flight over Ukraine. Rebels do not have such information. Buk has range 50 km. Why would anyone fire a Buk at a plane at point blank range? Think about it.













IBRIS said:


> There was a Ukrainian su-25 flying 3 miles behind MH17 and Russians have proved that to UN. Now all the western countries don't want to talk about the incident just so to cover up this crime committed right on there watch.



Buk missile system pieces have been collected from the crash site debris.

According to all of the evidence the JIT has reviewed, which has included more than one million documents, photos and videos, the conclusions to date are that the MH17 was downed by a Buk-M1-2 surface-to-air missile (SAM) launched from a Russian-owned battery that was most likely manned by a Russian crew. Photos and video evidence, as well as interviews with witnesses, prove that the battery was brought across the border from Russia into Ukraine shortly before the shootdown.


----------



## IBRIS

Hindustani78 said:


> I do know who i am and from where i came and even who are my people and even how to explain people of other nations who are Indians and what Indians are capable of.
> 
> We Indians have been too tolerant with all the nations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buk missile system pieces have been collected from the crash site debris.
> 
> According to all of the evidence the JIT has reviewed, which has included more than one million documents, photos and videos, the conclusions to date are that the MH17 was downed by a Buk-M1-2 surface-to-air missile (SAM) launched from a Russian-owned battery that was most likely manned by a Russian crew. Photos and video evidence, as well as interviews with witnesses, prove that the battery was brought across the border from Russia into Ukraine shortly before the shootdown.


I have gone through all of the evidence and findings of the crash. To this day nor they have had found any BUK missile parts or any of the evidence you have stated in your claim. So to say that BUK system was responsible for the MH17 crash is just a stupid assumption over watching what western media had cropped up out of thin air. We have yet to see any real evidence other than what the radars had pointed out su-25 tailing MH17 and all of the sudden the plane came down. Russian radars can track and target anything with in 2300km from there situated location and engage any target with in 500km. So your claim of BUK being the sole system to shoot down an airliner is as false as FOX new displaying hot chick's with huge knockers to attract as much audience as possible to make there point.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Superboy

If it was a Buk then it is far more likely that Ukraine shot it down. Ukraine has hundreds of Buks inherited from the USSR.  Those Evil Russians as Hitler used to say.


----------



## Hindustani78

IBRIS said:


> I have gone through all of the evidence and findings of the crash. To this day nor they have had found any BUK missile parts or any of the evidence you have stated in your claim. So to say that BUK system was responsible for the MH17 crash is just a stupid assumption over watching what western media had cropped up out of thin air. We have yet to see any real evidence other than what the radars had pointed out su-25 tailing MH17 and all of the sudden the plane came down. Russian radars can track and target anything with in 2300km from there situated location and engage any target with in 500km. So your claim of BUK being the sole system to shoot down an airliner is as false as FOX new displaying hot chick's with huge knockers to attract as much audience as possible to make there point.



Some pictures have been posted about the evidence. Now it is becoming case of compensation for the innocent civilians and if not then i think lawsuits will be filed in International courts.

An RTL correspondent who took with him some fragments of the weapon from the crash site sent them for examination. Out of the seven fragments examined by independent experts from Warsaw, London and Munich, four were fragments of the plane and three were remains of a BUK missile, Ukraine's TSN news program reported.











Superboy said:


> If it was a Buk then it is far more likely that Ukraine shot it down. Ukraine has hundreds of Buks inherited from the USSR.  Those Evil Russians as Hitler used to say.



Pentagon has issued statements that the rebels were behind the shooting down of the MH17.


----------



## Superboy

At least 2 Ukrainian servicemen killed by civilians yesterday.


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> At least 2 Ukrainian servicemen killed by civilians yesterday.



Two Ukrainian soldiers killed, seven wounded in Donbas in past 24 hours| Ukrinform

KYIV, March 21 /Ukrinform/. Over the past day two Ukrainian servicemen were killed, seven soldiers wounded in the area of the anti-terrorist operation in Donbas.

Spokesman for the anti-terrorist operation in eastern Ukraine Andriy Lysenko has said this at a briefing in Kyiv on Saturday, an Ukrinform correspondent reports.

"During the past 24 hours two Ukrainian servicemen were killed, seven soldiers were wounded," Lysenko said.

As a reminder, the situation in the ATO area remains tense.


----------



## Superboy

Today marks 1 year since Crimea was annexed. Ukrainian army does not dare to fight Russian army.


----------



## vostok

Legless soldier was given a football ball. Are they totally crazy?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Superboy

vostok said:


> Legless soldier was given a football ball. Are they totally crazy?




They say things like they are fighting the Russian army. Killed 15,000 Russian soliders. One day they want to part of NATO. The next day they want to nuke NATO. One day they want to kill all Russians. The next day they want to kill all Americans. Wanting to build a wall on the border with Russia then doe not finish it. Let's be honest. Ukraine is a small country. Area 576,000 sq km. No one one cares what they say. Seriously. And yes they are crazier than anyone else on the planet. They are only used by others to do bidding.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## metronome

vostok said:


> Legless soldier was given a football ball. Are they totally crazy?


porkyshenko looks drunk too, is it true he's always drunk 24/7 ?

truly despicable, giving that poor guy a football... unbelievable

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

metronome said:


> porkyshenko looks drunk too, is it true he's always drunk 24/7 ?




He's not drunk. He's not right up there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

International observers of the Organization for Security and Co-operation in Europe (OSCE) look at an armoured vehicle of the self-proclaimed Donetsk People's Republic (DNR)









Armed with cameras and clipboards that international observers have been driving around eastern Ukraine looking for rocket launchers and artillery







metronome said:


> porkyshenko looks drunk too, is it true he's always drunk 24/7 ?
> 
> truly despicable, giving that poor guy a football... unbelievable



Seems its to lift the spirit

*************

Ukrainian soldiers repel terrorists’ attacks near Opytne village | Міністерство оборони України
*Saturday, March 21*. DONBAS — The press center of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) reports: the illegal armed formations still perform provocative actions against Ukrainian positions.

Donetsk: Pisky — the terrorists used grenade launchers and 82 mm mortars and 120 mm mortars.

Near Pisky Ukrainian soldiers detected the enemy group; the Ukrainian units engaged in direct combat. The enemy retreated.

Mariupil: terrorists used small arms and 120 mm mortars against Shyrokine.

Totally, the terrorists have performed 9 attacks over the night.

*****************

Terrorists blow up railway tracks near Volnovakha, Popasna| Ukrinform

*Terrorists blow up railway tracks near Volnovakha, Popasna*






KYIV, March 20 /Ukrinform/. Militants have blown up railway tracks near Volnovakha district (Donetsk region) and Popasna town (Luhansk region).

Spokesman for the ATO in eastern Ukraine Andriy Lysenko has said this at a briefing in Kyiv on Saturday.

"One of the reasons for terrorist acts is an attempt of the militants to break any communication between the occupied and the free territories of Donetsk and Luhansk regions," he said.

Lysenko added that Ukrainian law-enforcers had prevented a number of terrorist attacks in Kharkiv region, aimed at undermining the situation in the region.


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


>




Big bad Georgians. Don't have the guts to fight REAL Russian soldiers so they pick on civilians instead. Tough guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vostok

metronome said:


> porkyshenko looks drunk too, is it true he's always drunk 24/7 ?
> 
> truly despicable, giving that poor guy a football... unbelievable


They say he drinks like Yeltsin in his best years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ukrainian soldiers repel enemy’s attacks near Vodyane | Міністерство оборони України

*Sunday, March 22.* DONBAS — The press center of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) reports: the Ukrainian servicemen continued confrontation with the illegal armed formations in Donetsk, Lugansk and Mariupil directions.

Over the night there have been 9 attacks and one fighting.

Lugansk: Sokolnyky, Stanytsa Luganska, Triohizbenka — small arms, 120 mm mortars.

Donetsk: Pisky, Opytne — 82 mm mortars, small arms, grenade launchers. Ukrainian soldiers repel enemy’s attacks near Vodyane.

Mariupil: Shyrokine — 120 mm mortars. Ukrainian military saw UAVs over Zorya, Kalchyk, Kasyanivka, Talakivka.


----------



## Superboy

Ukraine Today: Poroshenko reveals 30 percent of Ukrainian conscripts deserted in early days of conflict

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Pro-Russian militants shoot their rifles in the air in memory of fallen pro-Russian separatists near Donetsk airport on March 21. Two Ukrainian soldiers and one civilian were killed in the country's rebel-held east as clashes rattled an official truce aimed at ending nearly a year of fighting, Kiev and separatists said on March 21. AFP PHOTO / DIMITAR DILKOFF
© AFP


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> Pro-Russian militants shoot their rifles in the air in memory of fallen pro-Russian separatists near Donetsk airport on March 21. Two Ukrainian soldiers and one civilian were killed in the country's rebel-held east as clashes rattled an official truce aimed at ending nearly a year of fighting, Kiev and separatists said on March 21. AFP PHOTO / DIMITAR DILKOFF
> © AFP




These guns are AK-74M. AK-74M entered service in 1992 after the USSR. Therefore, these guns are from Russia, not from Ukraine.


----------



## Hindustani78

Defense Ministry reports confirmed ATO death toll : UNIAN news

This was reported by the press service of Ukraine's Defense Ministry, according to Ukrainian news portal apostrophe.com.ua.

"As of today, the National Museum of Military History of Ukraine has collected the most complete database of Ukrainian soldiers and volunteers battalions' fighters who have died since the beginning of the hostilities [in eastern Ukraine]. General information including a photo, the date and place of birth, the date and place of death, division, military rank, position, circumstances of death, and a burial site are listed on the Book of Remembrance's website. At present, the list includes 1,750 soldiers killed as of February 1, 2015," the press service said.

Earlier death toll reports stated that 360 soldiers were killed near the town of Ilovaisk alone [severe fights in the Ilovaisk pocket in August 2014] and the official death toll during the withdrawal of Ukrainian troops from the town of Debaltseve in the middle of February 2015 was 19 soldiers.


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> At present, the list includes 1,750 soldiers killed as of February 1, 2015," the press service said.




That's a lot. Imagine you have 1,750 friends on facebook. Remember their faces. They died for nothing. They were killed by civilians. The actual number killed is definitely well over 2,000.

Good shooing NAF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> That's a lot. Imagine you have 1,750 friends on facebook. Remember their faces. They died for nothing. They were killed by civilians. The actual number killed is definitely well over 2,000.
> 
> Good shooing NAF



War in Eastern Ukraine is being fought by regular soldiers in which all the equipment such as tanks, artillery, drones, air defenses, mines , rockets, satellites etc. 

civilians cant use tanks, artillery, drones, air defenses, rockets and satellites.


----------



## gau8av

Hindustani78 said:


> War in Eastern Ukraine is being fought by regular soldiers in which all the equipment such as tanks, artillery, drones, air defenses, mines , rockets, satellites etc.
> 
> civilians cant use tanks, artillery, drones, air defenses, rockets and satellites.


givi etc defected from the army of the former Ukraine

just look at Syria, clearly you have no idea how a civil war works when a government comes with tanks and bombers to kill it's own people.. people in the forces defect, regulars join an armed resistance.. an outside power (in this case, Russia) provides some support to organize a resistance.. boom, civil war !

the US organized a coup, which was fronted by neo nazis to topple the democratically elected Kiev government and started a genocide against the Russian people.. the people resist, now deal with it..


----------



## Hindustani78

gau8av said:


> givi etc defected from the army of the former Ukraine
> 
> just look at Syria, clearly you have no idea how a civil war works when a government comes with tanks and bombers to kill it's own people.. people in the forces defect, regulars join an armed resistance.. an outside power (in this case, Russia) provides some support to organize a resistance.. boom, civil war !
> 
> the US organized a coup, which was fronted by neo nazis to topple the democratically elected Kiev government and started a genocide against the Russian people.. the people resist, now deal with it..



Case of Iraq, Syria and Libya is different because the scenerio is completely different. Donetsk and Lugansk are small provinces and even the percentage in Ukrainian military was too less from there as most of the people from those regions were working in coal mines as its a coal mine belt. 

I dont think that United states would get any benefits by involving itself in Ukraine from starting because it would increase financial burden for United states and already we are seeing how much money is going in troops rotation and all that money is going from US taxpayers.


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> War in Eastern Ukraine is being fought by regular soldiers in which all the equipment such as tanks, artillery, drones, air defenses, mines , rockets, satellites etc.




No Russian regular soldiers in Ukraine. There are Russian regular soldiers in Crimea, Ukraine doesn't even dare to fight them. What does Ukraine have to fight Russian regular soldiers? Old 1980s arms from the Soviet era? 



Hindustani78 said:


> civilians cant use tanks, artillery, drones, air defenses, rockets and satellites.




Sure they can. FSA in Syria uses American TOW anti tank missiles.



gau8av said:


> givi etc defected from the army of the former Ukraine




Actually, Givi was a supermarket guard 

Photos from Truth about situation in... - Truth about situation in Ukraine | Facebook

Photos from Truth about situation in... - Truth about situation in Ukraine | Facebook



Hindustani78 said:


> Donetsk and Lugansk are small provinces




It's not only about Donetsk and Lugansk. The coup overthrew the Party of Regions and the Communist party which together constituted over half the votes of Ukraine. We are talking about a majority forming the resisitance, not a minority.

Freedom fighters in Debaltsevo. See those shiny new black guns? That means they also have new armor piercing bullets to shoot through American body armor 






Freedom fighters training session.






Freedom fighters artillery.






Freedome fighters ATGM training.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gau8av

Superboy said:


> Actually, Givi was a supermarket guard


lol oops  

anyway.. this "russian regulars fighting.." is BS


----------



## Superboy

gau8av said:


> lol oops
> 
> anyway.. this "russian regulars fighting.." is BS




Ukraine does not dare to fight Crimea where there are Russian regular soldiers. This is proof there is no Russian regular soldiers in Donbas because Ukraine only dares to fight civilians.


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> No Russian regular soldiers in Ukraine. There are Russian regular soldiers in Crimea, Ukraine doesn't even dare to fight them. What does Ukraine have to fight Russian regular soldiers? Old 1980s arms from the Soviet era?



Russian Federation regular soldiers are fighting and are even arming separatists. From where Separatists got drones and who are operating them ?




> Sure they can. FSA in Syria uses American TOW anti tank missiles.



Any source ?




> It's not only about Donetsk and Lugansk. The coup overthrew the Party of Regions and the Communist party which together constituted over half the votes of Ukraine. We are talking about a majority forming the resisitance, not a minority.
> 
> Freedom fighters in Debaltsevo. See those shiny new black guns? That means they also have new armor piercing bullets to shoot through American body armor



What about the corruption done by the Ex Ukrainian President who is now living in Russian Federation. 

Have read in one article that ex President Yanukovych son is expired, Is it true ?

Exiled President Yanukovych's junior son reportedly dies in Lake Baikal accident : UNIAN news


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> Russian Federation regular soldiers are fighting and are even arming separatists. From where Separatists got drones and who are operating them ?




Why do you think there are Russian regular soldiers fighting in Ukraine? Do you think Ukrainian soldiers dare to fight Russian regular soldiers?



Hindustani78 said:


> Any source ?




youtube, search FSA TOW



Hindustani78 said:


> From where Separatists got drones and who are operating them ?




Drones are not hard to operate. Anyone can do that after a 10 minutes training.


----------



## Superboy

UAF testing Saxon against BRDM


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> Why do you think there are Russian regular soldiers fighting in Ukraine? Do you think Ukrainian soldiers dare to fight Russian regular soldiers?



Civilians can't fight regular army and operate air defense system, tanks, heavy weaponary etc. 




> Drones are not hard to operate. Anyone can do that after a 10 minutes training.



Civilian drones are completely different from military drones. 

Over the night terrorists used heavy attacks against Ukrainian positions | Міністерство оборони України
Monday, March 23. DONBAS – The press center of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) reports: the confrontation between illegal armed formations and Ukrainian military still goes on.

This night the enemy attacked the Ukrainian positions and used various weapons.

Donetsk: Pisky, Opytne – 120mm mortars, tank.

Lugansk: Orekhovo was shelled by “Grad” launchers.

Mariupil: the enemy’s assault attack ended in failure against Ukrainian positions near Shyrokine.

Artemivsk: Leninske and Shumy – small arms.

Totally, over the night the enemy has violated the truce for 17 times.

*****************************

*Monday, March 23*. VINNYTSYA – For personal courage and professionalism demonstrated during defense of state sovereignty and territorial integrity of Ukraine, by the Presidential Decree of Ukraine of February 26 No. 109/2015 Senior Lieutenant Ivan Benera was awarded by the Order ‘For Courage’ 3rd Degree (posthumously).

On March 21, the family of deceased hero received the order.

Senior Lieutenant Ivan Benera was killed on December 2, 2014 during mortar attack near Avdiyvka.

He defended Belbek airfield on March 22, 2014, * when it was stormed by armed Russian militaries*. Then he continued the service in Mykolayv. In early November he left for east of Ukraine. R.I.P.










****************
Militants shell Avdiyivka with heavy artillery and tanks| Ukrinform

KYIV, March 23 /Ukrinform/. Over the last day terrorists have fired on Avdiyivka five times, using heavy artillery, which had to be withdrawn from the line of contact in accordance with the Minsk agreements.

Head of the Information Resistance group Dmytro Tymchuk wrote this on his Facebook page on Monday.

"In particular, over the last day advanced Ukrainian positions in the area of Avdiyivka were shelled five times with 122 mm artillery systems (122 mm Gvozdika self-propelled howitzers and a battery of 122 mm D-30 howitzers)," Tymchuk wrote.

Besides, according to him, the positions of Ukrainian troops in the south-eastern outskirts of the village of Avdiyivka were fired at by militants with tanks (the tactics of "wandering tanks" is used). In total, four militants' tanks were observed in this area.

The map reflecting the situation in Donbas as of 12.00 on March 23 has been released by the information and analytical center of the Ukrainian National Security and Defense Council.





Russian-backed militants acquire highly mobile Grad-P systems - read on - uatoday.tv
Ukrainian authorities say militants continue amassing manpower and equipment in Ukraine 






*UNIAN*: Russian-backed militants in the Donbas have obtained a new type of rocket system – the highly mobile Grad-P portable rocket launcher, head of the Information Resistance group Dmytro Tymchuk wrote on his Facebook page on Monday.

_"The militants are armed with 9P132 Grad-P Partizan portable rocket launchers in several areas of Luhansk region,"_ *Tymchuk said*.

_"This system is designed by the Soviet Union for supply to Vietnam. It is a 122-mm caliber weapon for firing a single missile from the Grad multiple rocket launch system. This launcher can be quickly assembled and disassembled. It also can be mounted on a light vehicle and equipped with a telescopic sight,"_ *Tymchuk said*.

_"Mobile firing groups of Russian-backed militants, acting directly on the frontline, can be equipped with this launcher,"_ he said.

As UNIAN reported earlier, the Ukrainian authorities say the militants have continued to accumulate manpower and equipment and train fighters near Stakhanov, Alchevsk and Pervomaisk.

*********************

Explosion jolts residential building in Odesa, no one hurt - police
An explosive device went off in a nine-story residential building in Odesa late on Sunday night, the regional police said.

The incident happened at 2, Heraniyeva Street, at about 11:25 p.m. on March 22.

"The explosion damaged non-residential premises on the first floor of a nine-story residential building on Heraniyeva Street. Windows were smashed in a dozen apartments," the report said.

"No one was hurt by the explosion. A bomb squad, forensic specialists and investigators are working on the site," it said.


----------



## Superboy

Koloimoiski's Sich brigade killed an SBU officer who tried to stop illegal trucks carrying arms.

Ukraine Live Day 399: Another Bomb Blast In Odessa | The Interpreter

Looks like Koloikmoiski is planning on doing a coup and grabbing power.


----------



## Superboy

Freedom fighters training


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> Koloimoiski's Sich brigade killed an SBU officer who tried to stop illegal trucks carrying arms.
> 
> Ukraine Live Day 399: Another Bomb Blast In Odessa | The Interpreter
> 
> Looks like Koloikmoiski is planning on doing a coup and grabbing power.



An explosive device went off in a nine-story residential building in Odesa late on Sunday night, the regional police said.

The incident happened at 2, Heraniyeva Street.

Is it the same or one more blast took place ?


----------



## Superboy

Koloimoisky mobilizes to topple Poroshenko. 

_23rd of March, 2015. Dnepropetrovsk, Ukraine. 
 “Thieves are in Kiev and it’s time for these thieves to go away,” – Ukrainian oligarch Igor Kolomoisky’s deputy Gennadiy Korban told a briefing in Dnepropetrovsk today.
 “Kiev promised us decentralization and financial automony, but didn't do it. Stop lying about decentralization! Stop lying about the success of carrying out an anti-terrorist operation, the number of killed men at the front, the condition of the army and maintenance of it! Thieves are in Kiev and it’s time for these thieves to go away,” – Gennadiy Korban said._

http://dnr-news.com/dnr/17042-zames...kieve-sidyat-vory-i-etim-voram-pora-uyti.html


----------



## Superboy

The US Congress sents Obama an ultimatum to send arms to Ukraine immediately.

*The House sent an unmistakable message to President Barack Obama Monday night — send weapons to Ukraine, and send them now.*

Congress passed legislation in December authorizing Obama to give Ukraine defensive weapons to protect itself from the ongoing invasion of its country by Russia. But Obama has dithered, and has essentially done nothing other than sending Ukraine about $60 million in non-lethal aid.

Just last week, for example, senior officials admitted that they are still considering whether to send lethal defensive weapons, and haven’t made any decisions on whether to help train Ukrainian troops. More immediately, the Obama administration has watched for more than a month as Russia violates a ceasefire in Ukraine, and seems mostly to be hoping things get better — there are no signs the administration is about to pursue tougher sanctions against Russia at this point.


On Monday night, the House had enough, and passed a Democratic resolution calling on Obama to implement last year’s law by sending Ukraine munitions before it’s too late. Rep. Eliot Engel (D-N.Y.), who sponsored the resolution, warned that failing to act against Russia would put all of Europe on a course similar to what it experienced during World War II.
“We cannot view the crisis in Ukraine as just some faraway conflict or someone else’s problem,” he said. “This war has left thousands of dead, tens of thousands wounded, a million displaced, and has begun to threaten the post-Cold War stability of Europe.

“This war poses the greatest threat to European security since World War II, and we shouldn’t take it lightly, and we shouldn’t be idle, and we shouldn’t sit back, and we shouldn’t let other countries tell us what to do,” he said.


Engel was joined by Rep. Ileana Ros-Lehtinen (R-Fla.), who lamented that Obama has “chosen inaction in the guise of endless deliberation.”

‘The United States Must Stand Up to Putin’: House Dems, GOP Slam Obama’s Inaction in Ukraine | TheBlaze.com

Bear in mind, so far Russia has sent only token amounts of modern arms to NAF. A few T-72B3 tanks mostly. If the US sends arms, then bam in Kornets come. You know what Kornets can do to tanks? These are missiles from hell.

9M133 Kornet - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Superboy

At least 1 Ukrainian serviceman killed by civilians yesterday.

Civilians artillery training.


----------



## Hindustani78

Terrorists continue to violate the ceasefire | Міністерство оборони України
*Tuesday, March 24*. DONBAS — The press center of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) reports: the Donetsk direction is still the flashpoint: Pisky, Avdiyvka. The enemy used 120mm mortars, small arms and grenade launchers.

Artemivsk: the illegal armed formations used machine guns against Leninske.

Mariupil: the terrorists attacked Shyrokine.

The ATO press center reports the rebels have violated the truce for 8 times over the night.

************************

In Dnepropetrovsk were mechanized platoon Exercise





















Superboy said:


> At least 1 Ukrainian serviceman killed by civilians yesterday.
> 
> Civilians artillery training.



One Ukrainian soldier killed, eight wounded in ATO area in past 24 hours| Ukrinform

KYIV, March 24 /Ukrinform/. Over the past day one Ukrainian serviceman was killed, eight soldiers wounded in the area of the anti-terrorist operation in Donbas.

Spokesman for the anti-terrorist operation in eastern Ukraine Andriy Lysenko has said this at a briefing in Kyiv on Tuesday, an Ukrinform correspondent reports.

"During the past 24 hours one Ukrainian serviceman was killed, eight soldiers were wounded," Lysenko said.


The map reflecting the situation in Donbas as of 12.00 on March 24 has been released by the information and analytical center of the Ukrainian National Security and Defense Council.








Superboy said:


> Koloimoisky mobilizes to topple Poroshenko.
> 
> _23rd of March, 2015. Dnepropetrovsk, Ukraine.
> “Thieves are in Kiev and it’s time for these thieves to go away,” – Ukrainian oligarch Igor Kolomoisky’s deputy Gennadiy Korban told a briefing in Dnepropetrovsk today.
> “Kiev promised us decentralization and financial automony, but didn't do it. Stop lying about decentralization! Stop lying about the success of carrying out an anti-terrorist operation, the number of killed men at the front, the condition of the army and maintenance of it! Thieves are in Kiev and it’s time for these thieves to go away,” – Gennadiy Korban said._
> 
> http://dnr-news.com/dnr/17042-zames...kieve-sidyat-vory-i-etim-voram-pora-uyti.html



Governors not to have puppet armed forces - Poroshenko| Ukrinform

KYIV, March 24 /Ukrinform/. Territorial defense will be subordinated to clear vertical military structure and none of the governors will have his puppet armed forces.

President of Ukraine Petro Poroshenko stated this in his speech, meeting with the commanders of brigades and battalions of the Armed Forces of Ukraine, an Ukrinform correspondent reported.

"Territorial defense will be subordinated to clear vertical military structure and we will have not a single governor with his puppet armed forces. It is all over," he said.

As a reminder, the other day Dnipropetrovsk governor Ihor Kolomoisky allegedly tried to solve the conflicts, which occurred in Ukrnafta and Ukrtransnafta oil Ukrainian companies. According to various sources, the conflicts involved the Dnipro-1 battalion (financed by Kolomoisky) and the Luhansk-1 battalion. The information was refuted later.


----------



## Superboy

Russia vows to send arms to civilians if Obama sends arms to the Ukrainian army.

_If they really start to supply weapons to Ukraine I suggest two things – first, send weapons to the Donetsk paramilitaries and secondly to give our president the right to send Russian military to Ukraine_,” Yemelyanov said.

‘Provocation against Russia’ – MPs blast fresh US Congress call to arm Ukraine — RT Russian politics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

* Putin’s biker gang stakes out turf with rebels in east Ukraine *
At least one chapter of the Night Wolves has been fighting with the separatists since the conflict started





Image Credit: AFP
Members of the Donbass Night Wolves motorbike club, including local president Vitali “Prokuror” (“Prosecutor”) (2nd L), pose at the club’s base in Lugansk.



Superboy said:


> Russia vows to send arms to civilians if Obama sends arms to the Ukrainian army.
> 
> _If they really start to supply weapons to Ukraine I suggest two things – first, send weapons to the Donetsk paramilitaries and secondly to give our president the right to send Russian military to Ukraine_,” Yemelyanov said.
> 
> ‘Provocation against Russia’ – MPs blast fresh US Congress call to arm Ukraine — RT Russian politics




Separatists have been getting weapons as well as training from Russian military. New Grad rockets is being seen with Separatists.


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> Separatists have been getting weapons as well as training from Russian military. New Grad rockets is being seen with Separatists.




Not much and only private donations. If Russia supplies arms to civilians, you can expect tens of thousands of Kornet anti tank missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> Not much and only private donations. If Russia supplies arms to civilians, you can expect tens of thousands of Kornet anti tank missiles.



What Private donations ? Eastern Ukrainian Separatists doesnt have funds to buy weapons and they have used modern advance weapons.


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> What Private donations ? Eastern Ukrainian Separatists doesnt have funds to buy weapons and they have used modern advance weapons.




There are NGOs and military servicemen who donate a bit of arms to civilians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> There are NGOs and military servicemen who donate a bit of arms to civilians.



Tanks, Anti tank missiles, Air defenses , Anti tank mines, drones. which NGO or military servicemen will give ? It needs millions of dollars to fund for all these weapons.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Attacks go on in east of Ukraine | Міністерство оборони України
Wednesday, March 25.* DONBAS — The press center of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) reports: over the past night the Russia-backed terrorist groups continued to perform provocations against the Ukrainian positions.

Donetsk: Dutovka mine and Pisky — terrorists used 120 mm mortars; Opytne was attacked by small arms.

Artemivsk: Troytske — 120 mm mortars.

Mariupil: Shyrokine is still the flashpoint in the region.

The Ukrainian air defense units detected 7 drones.

Totally, over the past night the militants have violated the ceasefire for 10 times.

**********************
Ukrainian forces repel militants attacks near Maiorsk and Sokolnyky| Ukrinform
KYIV, March 25 /Ukrinform/. Group of Russian-terrorist troops has attacked advanced positions of the Ukrainian forces near the village of Maiorsk, Donetsk region.

Head of the Information Resistance group Dmytro Tymchuk wrote this on his Facebook page on Wednesday.

"The enemy group of up to two platoons supported by three armored vehicles attacked the advanced positions of the Ukrainian troops near the settlement of Maiorsk (Artemivsk direction). As a result of the fight, Ukrainian units stopped the advance of enemy units, and then forced them to withdraw to the initial line by the aimed fire from prepared positions, as well as by a tactical maneuver," Tymchuk wrote.

In addition, according to him, terrorists tried twice to get closer to the positions of Ukrainian troops in the area of Sokolnyky.

"Near the settlement of Sokolnyky (Luhansk direction) up to two militants' platoons tried twice to get closer to the positions of Ukrainian troops under the cover of intense small arms fire. Their attempts were unsuccessful both times and they were forced to withdraw to the initial line," Tymchuk added.

***************************
Delegation of Czech Ministry of Defense to deliver humanitarian aid for Ukrainian army and participate in defense seminar | Міністерство оборони України
1 hour ago |* ID: 8681 *| Views: 3

*Today, March 25, at 08:00 p.m.* Czech Armed Forces airlifter will deliver humanitarian aid for Ukrainian army to ‘Boryspil’ airport.

Mr. Daniel Koštoval, Deputy Minister of Defense of the Czech Republic, will give briefing for mass media representatives.



Superboy said:


> Koloimoiski's Sich brigade killed an SBU officer who tried to stop illegal trucks carrying arms.
> 
> Ukraine Live Day 399: Another Bomb Blast In Odessa | The Interpreter
> 
> Looks like Koloikmoiski is planning on doing a coup and grabbing power.




Poroshenko accepts resignation of Dnipropetrovsk governor Kolomoisky| Ukrinform

KYIV, March 25 /Ukrinform/. President of Ukraine Petro Poroshenko has accepted the resignation of Ihor Kolomoisky from the post of chairman of the Dnipropetrovsk Regional State Administration.

The corresponding presidential decree was signed during the meeting with Kolomoisky, the press office of the Head of State reports.

The President noted that Dnipropetrovsk region should remain a reliable defensive frontier in eastern Ukraine. "Dnipropetrovsk region should remain a bastion of Ukraine in the east to defend the peace of citizens," Poroshenko said.

The President appointed Valentyn Reznychenko as the acting chairman of the Dnipropetrovsk Regional State Administration.

Deputy chairman of the Dnipropetrovsk Regional State Administration Hennadiy Korban also resigned, as announced by MP Borys Filatov.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ukraine's voluntary militia called the Azov Battalion holds artillery training in east Ukraine's village of Urzuf that sits west of the port city of Mariupol on the Azov Sea, March 19, 2015. 
Credit: REUTERS/Marko Djurica




Ukraine's voluntary militia called the Azov Battalion holds artillery training in east Ukraine's village of Urzuf that sits west of the port city of Mariupol on the Azov Sea, March 19, 2015. 
Credit: REUTERS/Marko Djurica


----------



## vostok

Excommunicated and anathematized former priest, "patriarch" of pseudo-Christian sect - the so-called "Kiev Patriarchate" stated that "the killing of civilians Donbass not violate God's command."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78

************

*Wednesday, March 25.* DONBAS — Sowing campaign is going in Donbas so the leaders of local agricultural enterprises ask officers of civil military cooperation to investigate and clear fields from unexploded ordnance (UXO).

Today, EOD specialists have already investigated over 30 ha of terrain, found and disposed 8 mines.













******************

Four Ukrainian soldiers wounded in Donbas conflict zone in past 24 hours| Ukrinform

Four Ukrainian soldiers wounded in Donbas conflict zone in past 24 hours

KYIV, March 25 /Ukrinform/. Over the last day no Ukrainian military have been killed in the area of the anti-terrorist operation in Donbas, six Ukrainian soldiers have been injured as a result of shelling.

Spokesman for the anti-terrorist operation in eastern Ukraine Andriy Lysenko said this at a briefing in Kyiv on Wednesday, an Ukrinform correspondent reported.

"During the last day, fortunately, no Ukrainian servicemen have been killed, but six soldiers have been injured as a result of military clashes," Lysenko said.

****************


----------



## Hindustani78

Passenger bus blown up by mine in east Ukraine, three killed| Reuters
KIEV Wed Mar 25, 2015 4:25pm EDT

(Reuters) - Three people were killed and six injured on Wednesday when a passenger bus struck a landmine in eastern Ukraine where government forces have been battling Russian-backed separatists, Interfax news agency said, quoting police.

A local police official, Ilya Kyva, said the bus had been carrying about 20 passengers from Artemivsk, a government-held town north of the region's main city of Donetsk, to Horlivka, which is held by the separatists, about 35 km (22 miles) away.

The bus struck the land mine as it apparently tried to negotiate around a road block manned by government forces, Interfax quoted Kyva as saying.

Kyva said the six injured people were "in a serious condition".

A ceasefire agreed between the warring sides last month is still tenuously holding despite what Ukraine's military says are regular attacks by rebels who have taken control of large swathes of territory in the industrialized east.

More than 6,000 people have been killed in the conflict since the separatists rose up last April against a pro-Western government that took power after street protests in Kiev led to the overthrow of a Moscow-backed president


----------



## Hindustani78

*Shaky truce in east of Ukraine | Міністерство оборони України
Thursday, March 26*. DONBAS – The press center of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) reports: Russia-backed terrorists concentrate their forces at Donetsk direction. Overnight they fired Pisky and Avdiyvka by 120 mm mortars. Bandits used small arms against Novoselivka and Kamenka.

Mariupil: Shyrokine was attacked by small arms.

Aremivsk: Troytske was attacked by terrorists who used 120 mm mortars.

Totally, overnight the militants have performed 10 attacks.

********************

*Thursday, March 26*. MARIUPIL – Soldiers of artillery units performed exercise with practice fire.

The participants of the ‘anti-terror’ operation destroyed fixed targets and imaginary enemy in a defined region. Each serviceman was evaluated.

“Heavy artillery weapons have been withdrawn from the demarcation line. Thus, the Ukrainian party demonstrates its readiness to resolve the conflict in a peaceful way and come back to peaceful life. Meanwhile, our artillerists must support their skills and be ready to respond to any actions of the Russia-backed illegal armed formations. The morale and professionalism of Mariupil defendants are at the due level to defend the city. The Ukrainian soldiers are ready to repel the enemy’s actions”, Deputy Sector Chief reassured.


----------



## Hindustani78

Friday, March 27. DONBAS — The press center of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ reports: Russia-backed terrorists still use heavy weapons.

Donetsk: the bandits used 120 mm mortars against Ukrainian positions near Slavne. Pisky was fired by small arms and grenade launchers.

Mariupil: Shyrokine is still the flashpoint.

Lugansk: The militants attacked Sokolnyky by small arms.

Totally, the terrorists have violated the ceasefire for 8 times overnight.

****************

The map reflecting the situation in Donbas as of 12.00 on March 27 has been released by the information and analytical center of the Ukrainian National Security and Defense Council.


----------



## vostok

Trophy equipment of junta in the service of militia.


----------



## Hindustani78

March 25 during a working visit to the zone of the antiterrorist operation Ukraine Defense Minister Colonel General Stephen Poltorak held a meeting with the leadership of ATU forces. During the meeting heard commanders sectors that reported on the situation in areas entrusted service. Also servicemen were discussed current issues of logistics, food and clothing the troops.








****************
The new command post vehicle "Svityaz" was developed Nicholas armored plant, part of the State Concern "Ukroboronprom.""Svitiaz" - armored combat vehicles made on the basis of the Soviet BTR-70, so its value is several times lower than Western counterparts. It is equipped with two propulsion diesel engines Italian company IVECO with total capacity of 150 hp Cruising on the highway - is 760 km and fuel consumption - only 38 liters per 100 km. The machine has high dynamic qualities, high permeability and smoothness. The car is equipped with air conditioning, heater settlement compartment system smoke screens. "Svitiaz" is also equipped with Internet access, Wi-Fi, Wi-Max. To fit everything you need in a car trunk increased.














One Ukrainian soldier wounded in Donbas conflict zone in past 24 hours| Ukrinform
KYIV, March 27 /Ukrinform/. Over the last day no Ukrainian military have been killed in the area of the anti-terrorist operation in Donbas, one soldier has been injured as a result of shelling.

Spokesman for the anti-terrorist operation in eastern Ukraine Andriy Lysenko said this at a briefing in Kyiv on Friday, an Ukrinform correspondent reported.

"During the last day, no Ukrainian servicemen have been killed, but one soldier has been injured as a result of military clashes," Lysenko said.


----------



## Superboy

Civilians refuse to hand over 20 bodies of dead Ukrainian soldiers until Ukraine does the same.

ДНР впредь не будет передавать тела силовиков Киеву, пока там не начнут отдавать тела ополченцев, заявили в комиссии по военнопленным ДНР | ДАН

civilians training


----------



## Hindustani78

Ukraine Rebels Hand Over Bodies of 22 Govt Soldiers - ABC News

DONETSK, Ukraine — Mar 27, 2015, 11:00 AM ET







Separatists in eastern Ukraine have handed over the bodies of 22 government soldiers killed during the fierce, months-long battle over the airport near the rebel stronghold of Donetsk.

The bodies were given Friday to a Ukrainian volunteer organization working to recover soldiers killed in a conflict that has claimed more than 6,000 lives. Workers from the International Committee of the Red Cross oversaw the handover.

Volunteers gave the Russia-backed rebels two bodies, but it was not immediately clear whether they had been fighters or civilians.

An intense battle for the Dontesk airport terminal ended in January with rebel forces capturing the shattered building that was once a gleaming showcase for the Euro 2012 soccer championship.


----------



## Hindustani78

Defense Ministry says prisoners exchange reaches impasse| Ukrinform
KYIV, March 27 /Ukrinform/. Negotiations with terrorists on prisoners exchange have reached an impasse.

Advisor to the Ukrainian Deputy Defense Minister Vasyl Budyk wrote this on his Facebook page.

"The negotiation process has reached an impasse. I will not go into detail, but, in my opinion, it is necessary to change something in this matter," he wrote.

According to Budyk, last month the Ukrainian side managed to release 42 servicemen from captivity.

"This month we have been asked not to interfere with a large exchange. Despite our attempts to prevent the breakdown of negotiations, they have somehow come to a deadlock. We will either play politics, or work on the liberation of our servicemen," Budyk said.

As reported, the next stage of prisoner exchange was announced on March 22. On February 19, during the talks in "Normandy format" Poroshenko called for the release of prisoners of war, and asked the world's political leaders to realistically assess the situation in the east of Ukraine.

ir


----------



## Hindustani78

*Saturday, March 28.* DONBAS — The press center of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ reports: yesterday, the illegal armed formations used Grad launchers against Novotoshkivka (20 rockets) and the 29th checkpoint (40 rockets) in Lugansk oblast.

There are no casualties among local population and Ukrainian soldiers.

After attacks the Ukrainian positions were stormed by two groups of terrorists. The attack ended in failure.

Ukrainian soldiers stress the illegal armed formations perform attacks at night when the OSCE representatives do not work.

There are about 500 people living in Novotoshkivka now. They ask servicemen to clear terrains around village from mines, etc. as they will perform agricultural works; people started to believe in the truce which was compromised by shelling.

********************
*Terrorists fire on Avdiyivka, Artemivsk with mortars, small arms*
KYIV, March 28 /Ukrinform/.At night, Russian terrorist groups have shelled the city of Avdiyivka with 120mm mortars.

It is reported by the press center for the Anti-Terrorist Operation in eastern Ukraine.

The headquarters clarified that the shelling had started at 23:50.

The press center added that militants fired on the settlement of Leninsk, near Artemivsk, with small arms twice overnight.

"In general, from 20:00, March 27 to midnight, militants fired on Ukrainian positions five times, using different types of weapons. Other three cases of the ceasefire violations were observed from midnight to 6:00, March 28," reads the report.

"This morning, during an attempt to illegally cross the state border, the officers of the SBU detained the killer of Viktor Mandzyk. As I promised the family of the deceased, it was a matter of honor for me and the Ukraine’s SBU state security service," Poroshenko said.

"The operation continues, everyone who was involved in the murder of our officer will be found and punished," Poroshenko said.

As UNIAN reported earlier, SBU officer Mandzyk was killed on March 21 in Volnovakha. A total of 11 people were detained on suspicion of his murder. As a result of searches, a large arsenal of weapons and explosives was seized from those detained.


----------



## vostok

The Nazis violated the ceasefire 27 times this day, firing the territory of New Russia.


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> There are no casualties among local population and Ukrainian soldiers.




Ukrainians must be supermen.  They get hit by bullets and they don't get hurt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> Ukrainians must be supermen.  They get hit by bullets and they don't get hurt.



"The use of Grad systems for the first time after the Minsk agreements were reached indicates that the terrorists cannot be trusted," Moskal said.

Yesterday terrorists shelled Novotoshkivka and 29th checkpoint by Grad rockets | Міністерство оборони України
There are about 500 people living in Novotoshkivka now. They ask servicemen to clear terrains around village from mines, etc. as they will perform agricultural works; people started to believe in the truce which was compromised by shelling.






**********
*Mobilized servicemen undergo drills in Lviv oblast*


----------



## vostok

In the cellars of Donbass living thousands of kids, hiding from the shelling of Ukrainian fascists.


----------



## Superboy

civilians prepared to defend against Ukrainian oppression

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## vostok

Motorola. Hard exercises of "Sparta" soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

Superboy said:


> civilians training


If civilians are training (for what are they training?), do they remain civilians?



vostok said:


> In the cellars of Donbass living thousands of kids, hiding from the shelling of Ukrainian fascists.


I suppose there is no commie shelling?


----------



## vostok

Penguin said:


> If civilians are training (for what are they training?), do they remain civilians?
> 
> 
> I suppose there is no commie shelling?


Brigade of Mozgovoi "Prizrak" (Ghost) is considered left-wing, however, they only protect the Donbass from fascists. If they were the aggressors then children of Kiev and Lvov would hiding in basements.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

Militants shell Novotoshkivske with Grads at night| Ukrinform
KYIV, March 28 /Ukrinform/. Militants have shelled the settlement of Novotoshkivske (Luhansk region) with BM-21 Grad multiple rocket launchers at night.

It is reported by the press center for the Anti-Terrorist Operation in eastern Ukraine.

According to the staff, attacks were carried out from 21:30 to 21:40 from the direction of Stakhaniv.

"The militants fired 40 rockets at the ATO forces checkpoint, and another 20 shells hit the residential sector of the village. Militants' shelling our positions and civilians, using weapons that should have been withdrawn from the line of contact, again emphasizes that the enemy ignores all the agreements," reads the statement.

The press center noted that militants are deliberately trying to draw our troops into armed confrontation, which is primarily aimed at violating the integrity of the Ukrainian state. 

**********************

400 fighters with grenade launchers, anti-tank systems deployed in Donetsk| Ukrinform
KYIV, March 28 /Ukrinform/.The enemy has deployed about 400 militants armed with grenade launchers, heavy machine guns and anti-tank systems in Donetsk, in order to support armed gangs "Oplot", "Vostok" and "Sparta".

Head of the Information Resistance group Dmytro Tymchuk wrote this on his Facebook page on Saturday.

"The enemy deployed by road a total of 400 people with weapons (including grenade launchers, heavy machine guns and anti-tank systems) in Donetsk (Petrovskiy and Kuibyshevskiy districts of the city), in order to replenish 'Oplot', 'Vostok' and 'Sparta' armed gangs," he wrote.

Tymchuk explained that 75% of this replenishment are residents of Crimea and residents of Donbas, earlier "evacuated" to Russia. They have been trained in the training centers located in the Rostov-on-Don region (Russia) and in Perevalne (Crimea).

Russian mercenaries form about 25% of the military personnel of the formation. The redeployment was carried out secretly.

***************

New explosion in Odesa (Photo) : UNIAN news

Unidentified people exploded a bomb at the entrance of a single-storey building with a civil volunteers' center in Odesa very late on Saturday.

The building, which previously housed the Oriental Yard restaurant, is located at the intersection of Olhiyivska and Mechnykov Streets.

**********************
SBU says it detains three separatist informants
The Security Service of Ukraine said on March 29 that it detained three local residents in Donetsk Oblast who informed insurgents of the self-proclaimed Donetsk People's Republic about location and number of Ukrainian troops in the region. They're all facing charges for “creation of a terrorist group or terrorist organization,” the SBU said in a statement.

The men were detained in the towns of Hirnyk, Halitsyvka and Orlivka in Donetsk region in the past 24 hours, the SBU said.

It also released a video recording of confessions by the three men who talked about their activities. One of them, born in 1984, said he was recruited in June 2014 by “one of the heads of intelligence of the DPR because I have special subversive and sniper training.” He said he was creating and training subversive groups before sending them on assignments to the territory of Ukraine controlled by the central government to conduct special operations.

Another man, born in 1974, said he was also recruited in June, and was passing intelligence on the movement of Ukrainian troops stationed around the town of Hirnyak by phone.

The third man, born in 1952, was recruited in September. His job was also to inform the insurgents about dislocation of the Ukrainian troops in Yasynuvata district of Dnipropetrovsk region.

The three men may be facing between eight and 15 years in jail, according to Ukraine's criminal code.


----------



## Penguin

vostok said:


> Brigade of Mozgovoi "Prizrak" (Ghost) is considered left-wing, however, they only protect the Donbass from fascists. If they were the aggressors then children of Kiev and Lvov would hiding in basements.


The point is: they are no longer civilian when they are a trained force.


----------



## vostok

Penguin said:


> The point is: they are no longer civilian when they are a trained force.


They are - children hiding from the Nazis shelling.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

MOSCOW, March 29. /TASS/. One civilian was killed as Ukrainian troops opened fire at a civilian car near the settlement of Shirokino in eastern Ukraine, Eduard Basurin, a spokesman for the defence ministry of the self-proclaimed Donetsk People’s Republic (DPR), said on Sunday.


----------



## Superboy

Penguin said:


> The point is: they are no longer civilian when they are a trained force.




Sure they are. Americans have guns and are trained to use them. They are still civilians.

Civilians fighting the oppressive Ukrainian army in Peski.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Penguin

Superboy said:


> Sure they are. Americans have guns and are trained to use them. They are still civilians.


Not when they take up arms actively they aren't.


----------



## Superboy

Penguin said:


> Not when they take up arms actively they aren't.




Militia are civilians who have taken up arms to fight for a cause. Civilians nontheless.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

> A *civilian* under the laws of war (also known as international humanitarian law) is a person who is not a member of his or her country's armed forces or militias and is not taking a direct part of hostilities in situation of armed conflict.
> 
> Like prisoners of war and neutral military personnel, civilians are distinct from combatants and are considered non-combatants. They are afforded a degree of legal protection from the effects of combat and military occupation.
> 
> The ICRC (International Committee of the Red Cross) has expressed the opinion that "If civilians directly engage in hostilities, they are considered 'unlawful' or 'unprivileged' combatants or belligerents (the treaties of humanitarian law do not expressly contain these terms). They may be prosecuted under the domestic law of the detaining state for such action".



Civilian - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> An *unlawful combatant*, *illegal combatant* or *unprivileged combatant/belligerent* is a combatant or non-combatant who directly engages in armed conflict in violation of the laws of war. An unlawful combatant may be detained or prosecuted under the domestic law of the detaining state for such action; subject of course to international treaties on justice and human rights



Unlawful combatant - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Superboy

Penguin said:


> Civilian - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> Unlawful combatant - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




This is not an armed conflict. This is an Anti Terrorist Operaiton.  They are civilians, not militia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

civilians training

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## opruh

Hindustani78 said:


> MOSCOW, March 29. /TASS/. One civilian was killed as Ukrainian troops opened fire at a civilian car near the settlement of Shirokino in eastern Ukraine, Eduard Basurin, a spokesman for the defence ministry of the self-proclaimed Donetsk People’s Republic (DPR), said on Sunday.


Ukrainian troops killing civilians, this has been the story of the war in Donbass.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Penguin

Superboy said:


> This is not an armed conflict. This is an Anti Terrorist Operaiton.  They are civilians, not militia.


Right, and nobody is getting killed, eh?


----------



## Hindustani78

More than 20 Russian tanks enter Ukraine - ATO headquarters| Ukrinform
KYIV, March 30 /Ukrinform/. 22 Russian tanks entered the territory of Ukraine on March28.

Deputy Commander of the anti-terrorist operation, Colonel Valentyn Fedychev said this, according to the press service of the Donetsk Regional State Administration.

"There is no limit to bandits' cynicism, as there is no limit to the falsity of their Russian patrons and organizers of the war in Donbas, represented by Russia's political leadership. Russian Foreign Minister Lavrov claims Russia's 'noninvolvement' in the war in eastern Ukraine. And this is said against the entry of 22 tanks from the territory of the Russian Federation on March 28," Fedychev said.

According to him, the tanks were heading from the side of Gukovo checkpoint [in Rostov region] to a repair and engineering works in Sverdlovsk, Luhansk region.

*************************

The map reflecting the situation in Donbas as of 12.00 on March 30 has been released by the information and analytical center of the Ukrainian National Security and Defense Council.






*Militants fire three times on Ukrainian army near Mariupol : UNIAN news*
*Russian-backed militants have attacked the positions of the Ukrainian armed forces three times in the last day, the press officer of Sector M (the part of the front line near Mariupol) Oleh Sushynskiy said on Ukrainian television’s Channel 5 on Monday. *




REUTERS
*As reported earlier, on March 29 one Ukrainian soldier was killed, and another one wounded as a result of military clashes in the village of Hranitne in Donetsk region, *Ukrainian news Web site LB.ua reported.

"Starting from 1700 the militants fired on the positions of the Ukrainian armed forces in the village of Hranitne for about one and a half hours. They used 122mm and 152mm [caliber] weapons," Sushynskiy said.

The Ukrainian military says its forces did not return fire.


----------



## Superboy

1 Ukrainian serviceman KIA by civlians yesterday. RIP


----------



## Hindustani78

Russian Police Special Rapid Response Unit SOBR arrives in Donetsk| Ukrinform

KYIV, March 30 /Ukrinform/. The Special Rapid Response Unit of Russian Interior Ministry arrived in Donetsk to neutralize gunmen's leaders who do not want to obey the leadership of "LPR" and "DPR".

Deputy Commander of the anti-terrorist operation in the Donbas conflict zone Colonel Valentyn Fedichev told residents on Monday in his video address, the press service of Donetsk Regional State Administration reported.

"We want to address the Cossacks of Don Army who keep on refusing to join Novorossiya Army that on March 29 the Special Rapid Response Unit SOBR of Russian Interior Ministry arrived in Donetsk. The unit is likely to liquidate the gunmen's leaders who do not want to obey the united leadership of "DPR" and "LPR". Hunting for you, Cossacks, can begin soon," warns Fedichev.


----------



## Superboy

Civilians captured by Humvee donated by the US to Ukraine. It is armed with heavy machine gun. Good for fighting. 

Timeline Photos - Truth about situation in Ukraine | Facebook


----------



## Galad

Joke of the day in Ukraine  :
Ukrainian anti-corruption chief has been fired ... for doing his job after audit discovered millions stolen.
Ukrainian pension fund is basically bankrupt- lacking just 80 billions hryvnias.Millions of pensioners are at real danger to say good-bye to their pensions and die from hunger.
Agriculture companies missing over 70 billions hryvnias for this year agriculture season.Result-less land used,less production,higher prices,more people unable to afford basic food,agriculture companies going into bankruptcy.Monsanto,DuPont and co eagerly awaiting this to happen, buy for nothing agriculture land and flood Europe with their GMO "food" and poison population.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Superboy

Big bad Georgian too wuss to fight Russian soldiers so he fights civilians instead. 






civilians training

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

No casualties and destructions in Znamenivka | Міністерство оборони України
Monday, March 30. DNIPROPETRIVSK OBLAST — About 02:00 p.m. a shell fell and exploded in the yard in Znamenivka village.

There are no casualties and destructions as a result of this accident except for: two windows of house are allegedly broken by explosive blast. The accident occurred as a result of trainings of a military unit deployed near the village. According to preliminary conclusions, the reason of the accident may be technical problem.

Press Service of the General Staff, Armed Forces of Ukraine

****************************
ATO press center: Terrorists still perform armed provocations | Міністерство оборони України
*Tuesday, March 31.* DONBAS — According to the press center of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, the intensity of terrorists’ attacks has been reducing. Meanwhile, there are bandits who still perform armed provocations.

From 06:00 p.m., March 30, to 00:00 the ceasefire was violated for 11 times.

Lugansk: the terrorists attacked the Ukrainian checkpoints near Sokilnyky by 82 mm mortars and Crymske.

Mariupil: the enemy used 120 mm mortars near Shyrokine.

Under the Minsk agreements, the Ukrainian troops open return fire in case of direct threat to the Ukrainian soldiers.

*******************
The map reflecting the situation in Donbas as of 12.00 on March 31 has been released by the information and analytical center of the Ukrainian National Security and Defense Council.






**********************
Kharkiv region to construct machine-gun pillboxes : UNIAN news
*A total of 31 machine-gun pillboxes will be built on the territory of the Kharkiv region, Chairman of Kharkiv Regional State Administration Ihor Rainin said on Ukrainian television’s Channel 5 on Monday. *




UNIAN
"The Cabinet of Ministers has allocated funding, but because of certain procedures this money will come later," he said.

"We asked the building companies to form a team and to start construction without money. None of the companies in Kharkiv region refused. This shows the pro-Ukrainian mood of Kharkiv’s citizens," Rainin said.

According to Rainin,* some 300 defensive fortifications are also to be built along the line of contact between government-controlled territory and the parts of Ukraine where Russian-backed militants have seized control from the Ukrainian authorities.*

*"Most of the work will be carried out in Kharkiv, Zaporizhzhya, and Dnipropetrovsk region.* On the orders of the president, all regions should be involved in this process," he said.

As reported earlier, Ukrainian Deputy Prime Minister and Minister of Regional Development, Construction and Housing, and Communal Services Hennadiy Zubko said that the construction of fortifications in the east of Ukraine should be completed by mid-May.


----------



## Superboy

Ukraine still too wuss to try get Crimea back?


----------



## Hindustani78

Members of the Ukrainian armed forces drive a tank in the settlement of Luhanske, Donetsk region, March 27, 2015.
Reuters/Oleksandr Klymenko


----------



## vostok

"Crimea - Way Back Home" full video
'Crimea - Way Back Home' Film Documents Historic Homecoming (VIDEO) / Sputnik International

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Terrorists carry out 26 attacks against Ukrainian forces and civil communities using tanks, artillery and mortars | Міністерство оборони України

*Tuesday, March 31.* DONBAS — The press center of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) reports: Russia-backed terrorist groups still carry out provocations against the Ukrainian military in east of Ukraine. The flashpoint is Donetsk and Mariupil directions.

At 12:20 p.m. the rebels used tank against Avdiyvka. At 12:40 p.m. they used 122 mm artillery against this community. Moreover, two times the bandits shelled Opytne by 122 mm mortars. At 02:15 p.m. the enemy used the BMP (APC) armament against Ukrainian positions in Pisky.

From 02:00 p.m. to 02:30 p.m. there was fighting near Stanytsa Luganska. The enemy’s attack ended in failure.

In the afternoon, the illegal armed formations concentrated their actions in Mariupil direction. At 03:10 p.m. they used 120 mm mortars against the Ukrainian check point near Pionerskogo. At 03:50 p.m. the militants shelled Shyrokine by mortars, 122 mm artillery, and tank armament. At 04:30 p.m. Russia-backed terrorist groups started the fight against the Ukrainian troops in Shyrokine.

Totally, from the midnight to 18:00 p.m. the militants have violated the ceasefire for 26 times.


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> Terrorists carry out 26 attacks against Ukrainian forces and civil communities using tanks, artillery and mortars | Міністерство оборони України
> 
> *Tuesday, March 31.* DONBAS — The press center of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) reports: Russia-backed terrorist groups still carry out provocations against the Ukrainian military in east of Ukraine. The flashpoint is Donetsk and Mariupil directions.
> 
> At 12:20 p.m. the rebels used tank against Avdiyvka. At 12:40 p.m. they used 122 mm artillery against this community. Moreover, two times the bandits shelled Opytne by 122 mm mortars. At 02:15 p.m. the enemy used the BMP (APC) armament against Ukrainian positions in Pisky.
> 
> From 02:00 p.m. to 02:30 p.m. there was fighting near Stanytsa Luganska. The enemy’s attack ended in failure.
> 
> In the afternoon, the illegal armed formations concentrated their actions in Mariupil direction. At 03:10 p.m. they used 120 mm mortars against the Ukrainian check point near Pionerskogo. At 03:50 p.m. the militants shelled Shyrokine by mortars, 122 mm artillery, and tank armament. At 04:30 p.m. Russia-backed terrorist groups started the fight against the Ukrainian troops in Shyrokine.
> 
> Totally, from the midnight to 18:00 p.m. the militants have violated the ceasefire for 26 times.




Pfffft the report is always "Russians attacked us with heavy artillery for hours. We didn't suffer any lethal casualties. 1 soldier got wounded. Ukrainians have super powers."


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> Pfffft the report is always "Russians attacked us with heavy artillery for hours. We didn't suffer any lethal casualties. 1 soldier got wounded. Ukrainians have super powers."



Here its more about ceasefire violation i mean Minsk Agreement.


----------



## Superboy

Over 5,000 Ukrainian military wounded during Russia's war against Ukraine in Donbas - Ukraine's Defense Ministry



Hindustani78 said:


> Here its more about ceasefire violation i mean Minsk Agreement.




Ceasefire? What? Ukrainians don't want to get back the capitals Donetsk and Lugansk anymore? Gave up?  Wusses.


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> Over 5,000 Ukrainian military wounded during Russia's war against Ukraine in Donbas - Ukraine's Defense Ministry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ceasefire? What? Ukrainians don't want to take back the capitals Donetsk and Lugansk anymore? Gave up?  Wusses.



They are on defensive.

Ukrainian soldiers build barricades near militant-controlled Debaltseve - watch on - uatoday.tv
Mar. 31, 2015
Under pouring rain, Ukrainian soldiers work to prepare new positions to defend against Russian-backed militants. These new barricades are taking shape near the rail hub of Debaltseve, which Ukrainian soldiers were forced to abandon to insurgent forces in February.

Soldiers are bracing for further attacks. Fighting in the Donetsk region continued in February despite a ceasefire that was supposed to go into effect on February 15. Militants launched a heavy campaign *to drive Ukrainian forces out of Debaltseve*. Soldiers say they have little faith in the ceasefire agreement.


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> They are on defensive.
> 
> Ukrainian soldiers build barricades near militant-controlled Debaltseve - watch on - uatoday.tv
> Mar. 31, 2015
> Under pouring rain, Ukrainian soldiers work to prepare new positions to defend against Russian-backed militants. These new barricades are taking shape near the rail hub of Debaltseve, which Ukrainian soldiers were forced to abandon to insurgent forces in February.
> 
> Soldiers are bracing for further attacks. Fighting in the Donetsk region continued in February despite a ceasefire that was supposed to go into effect on February 15. Militants launched a heavy campaign *to drive Ukrainian forces out of Debaltseve*. Soldiers say they have little faith in the ceasefire agreement.




In other words, they gave up on the capitals Donetsk and Lugansk. Can't beat Russians in Crimea. That's understandable because Crimea is officially Russian territory. But can't beat civilians in Donetsk and Lugansk. That's just ridiculous.


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> In other words, they gave up on the capitals Donetsk and Lugansk. Can't beat Russians in Crimea. That's understandable because Crimea is officially Russian territory. But can't beat civilians in Donetsk and Lugansk. That's just ridiculous.



OSCE report points to militant grad attack on Ukrainian positions despite ceasefire - watch on - uatoday.tv
Shelling has been reported in towns in the eastern Ukrainian region of Luhansk. Observers from the OSCE monitoring mission confirmed evidence of Grad rockets that struck a Ukrainian-held town last week.

According to the OSCE, the SMM observed at least 20 craters in a field, which appeared to have been caused by Grad missiles. The craters, which suggested that the fire came from a south-easterly direction, were fresh.

Despite a ceasefire deal signed in February, sporadic fighting has been reported throughout eastern Ukraine. Defence analysts believe the port city of Mariupol is *the next target for Russian-backed miitants* seeking to extend their control of the Donbas region.

The town of Shyrokyne *came under militant fire* shortly after observers from the OSCE monitoring mission left on Monday, according to Ukrainian officials.

Towns surrounding the city have been hit in recent days by grenade and mortar fire. Shyrokyne has seen some of the heaviest fighting. Ukraine has accused militants of *repeated ceasefire violations*.


----------



## Superboy

Booboo Ukrainian soldiers scardy cats wusses gave up on capitals Donetsk and Lugansk.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Tuesday, March 31.* DONBAS — The press center of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) reports: Russia-backed terrorist groups still carry out provocations against the Ukrainian military in east of Ukraine. The flashpoint is Donetsk and Mariupil directions.

At 12:20 p.m. the rebels used tank against Avdiyvka. At 12:40 p.m. they used 122 mm artillery against this community. Moreover, two times the bandits shelled Opytne by 122 mm mortars. At 02:15 p.m. the enemy used the BMP (APC) armament against Ukrainian positions in Pisky.

From 02:00 p.m. to 02:30 p.m. there was fighting near Stanytsa Luganska. The enemy’s attack ended in failure.

In the afternoon, the illegal armed formations concentrated their actions in Mariupil direction. At 03:10 p.m. they used 120 mm mortars against the Ukrainian check point near Pionerskogo. At 03:50 p.m. the militants shelled Shyrokine by mortars, 122 mm artillery, and tank armament. At 04:30 p.m. Russia-backed terrorist groups started the fight against the Ukrainian troops in Shyrokine.

Totally, from the midnight to 18:00 p.m. the militants have violated the ceasefire for 26 times.


The map reflecting the situation in Donbas as of 12.00 on April 1 has been released by the information and analytical center of the Ukrainian National Security and Defense Council.






*Two Ukrainian soldiers have been injured as a result of military clashes with Russian-backed militants in Luhansk region, the press service of the Chairman of the Luhansk Regional State Administration Hennadiy Moskal said on Wednesday. 
*

********************
Ukraine Terror Plot Foiled: Explosive device discovered on busy Dnipropetrovsk railway line - watch on - uatoday.tv
Another terror attack foiled. Ukraine's Security Service has found an explosive device on a railway line in the region of *Dnipropetrovsk*, the latest in a spate of terror threats across *Ukraine's east*.

The block of TNT was discovered shortly before a passenger train was scheduled to pass that part of the track, according to security officials. A manhunt is underway for those responsible for planting the device. The device was found hours after another explosive was detonated on a railway line in Kharkiv, derailing several wagons but causing no injuries.

Railway tracks are not the only targets. In recent months, there have been *a series of explosions *in cities including *Odesa*, *Kharkiv*, and Kherson, targeting military facilities and pro-Ukrainian organisations, volunteer groups and marches. The attacks attempt to sow fear among the general public within government-controlled areas of Ukraine, in the wake of Russia's intervention.

With this threat in mind, Kyiv city officials on Monday took part in drills aimed at practicing how to deal with an attack in the capital. Among those who attended was Kyiv Mayor Vitali Klitschko.

Participants exchanged suits and ties for camouflage uniforms, including how to deal with wounds, burns and giving emergency injections. More training sessions like this are scheduled for later this month.


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> *Tuesday, March 31.* DONBAS — The press center of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) reports: Russia-backed terrorist groups still carry out provocations against the Ukrainian military in east of Ukraine. The flashpoint is Donetsk and Mariupil directions.
> 
> At 12:20 p.m. the rebels used tank against Avdiyvka. At 12:40 p.m. they used 122 mm artillery against this community. Moreover, two times the bandits shelled Opytne by 122 mm mortars. At 02:15 p.m. the enemy used the BMP (APC) armament against Ukrainian positions in Pisky.
> 
> From 02:00 p.m. to 02:30 p.m. there was fighting near Stanytsa Luganska. The enemy’s attack ended in failure.
> 
> In the afternoon, the illegal armed formations concentrated their actions in Mariupil direction. At 03:10 p.m. they used 120 mm mortars against the Ukrainian check point near Pionerskogo. At 03:50 p.m. the militants shelled Shyrokine by mortars, 122 mm artillery, and tank armament. At 04:30 p.m. Russia-backed terrorist groups started the fight against the Ukrainian troops in Shyrokine.
> 
> Totally, from the midnight to 18:00 p.m. the militants have violated the ceasefire for 26 times.
> 
> 
> The map reflecting the situation in Donbas as of 12.00 on April 1 has been released by the information and analytical center of the Ukrainian National Security and Defense Council.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Two Ukrainian soldiers have been injured as a result of military clashes with Russian-backed militants in Luhansk region, the press service of the Chairman of the Luhansk Regional State Administration Hennadiy Moskal said on Wednesday. *
> 
> 
> ********************
> Ukraine Terror Plot Foiled: Explosive device discovered on busy Dnipropetrovsk railway line - watch on - uatoday.tv
> Another terror attack foiled. Ukraine's Security Service has found an explosive device on a railway line in the region of *Dnipropetrovsk*, the latest in a spate of terror threats across *Ukraine's east*.
> 
> The block of TNT was discovered shortly before a passenger train was scheduled to pass that part of the track, according to security officials. A manhunt is underway for those responsible for planting the device. The device was found hours after another explosive was detonated on a railway line in Kharkiv, derailing several wagons but causing no injuries.
> 
> Railway tracks are not the only targets. In recent months, there have been *a series of explosions *in cities including *Odesa*, *Kharkiv*, and Kherson, targeting military facilities and pro-Ukrainian organisations, volunteer groups and marches. The attacks attempt to sow fear among the general public within government-controlled areas of Ukraine, in the wake of Russia's intervention.
> 
> With this threat in mind, Kyiv city officials on Monday took part in drills aimed at practicing how to deal with an attack in the capital. Among those who attended was Kyiv Mayor Vitali Klitschko.
> 
> Participants exchanged suits and ties for camouflage uniforms, including how to deal with wounds, burns and giving emergency injections. More training sessions like this are scheduled for later this month.




Every day it's the same. We got attacked by 120 mm mortars, 122 and 152 mm artillery for hours. We didn't suffer any lethal casualties. 1 got wounded. Ukrainians are super men. How stupid do they think we are?  yes they had more than 2 wounded in the last 24 hours  stop LYING


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> Every day it's the same. We got attacked by 120 mm mortars, 122 and 152 mm artillery for hours. We didn't suffer any lethal casualties. 1 got wounded. Ukrainians are super men. How stupid do they think we are?  yes they had more than 2 wounded in the last 24 hours  stop LYING



Four Ukrainian soldiers wounded over last 24 hours – ATO Spokesman
13:20 01.04.2015
Four Ukrainian military personnel were wounded in the anti-terrorist operation (ATO) zone over the last 24 hours, however none have been killed, ATO Spokesman Andriy Lysenko has said.

"No one died as the result of military clashes, four servicemen were wounded," he said.


*East Ukraine Under Attack: Fighting continues near Mariupol despite ceasefire *


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> Four Ukrainian soldiers wounded over last 24 hours – ATO Spokesman
> 13:20 01.04.2015
> Four Ukrainian military personnel were wounded in the anti-terrorist operation (ATO) zone over the last 24 hours, however none have been killed, ATO Spokesman Andriy Lysenko has said.
> 
> "No one died as the result of military clashes, four servicemen were wounded," he said.
> 
> 
> *East Ukraine Under Attack: Fighting continues near Mariupol despite ceasefire *




Liars liars tongues on fires. Ukrainian soldiers got killed in the last 24 hours. They refuse to report deaths and disrespect Ukrainian men who die fighting for Ukraine. Shame on them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Odesa Police reportedly detain seven alleged terrorists involved in majority of notorious downtown blasts - media| Ukrinform

KYIV, April 1 /Ukrinform/. Officers of Security Service of Ukraine (SBU) detained on April 1 in Odesa a terrorist group that may have been involved in most of high-profile explosions in the city.

As a correspondent of Ukrinform in Odesa reports several online news agencies such as dumskaya.net have reported about a successful operation carried out by SBU.

Seven suspects have been unemployed, most of them are of middle age were part of a terrorist group including a woman who allegedly delivered and placed a bag with an explosive device at the entrance to the volunteers office located in Krasnov street on December 10.

However, chief of press relations department at Odesa regional SBU and Odesa authorities could not confirm the fact of terrorists' group detention. "We do not have this information," said spokeswoman for Odesa regional SBU office Anna Shevchuk.

A picture taken on March 26 shows a destroyed T-72 tank on a road near the village of Lohvynove near the eastern Ukrainian town of Debaltseve. 
© AFP 









"From 1340 to 1400 Kyiv time [on April 1] there was a skirmish near the village of Zolote in Luhansk region during which the enemy was using mortars and grenade launchers. Our soldiers' successful actions made the enemy pull back. We've seen once again today that Ukrainian soldiers, while resisting provocations, demonstrate firmness and endurance, as our priorities are peace and stability in Donbas," the posting reads.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Thursday, April 2*. DONBAS — The press center of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ reports: Russia-backed terrorists continue attacks against the Ukrainian positions using the weapons to be withdrawn from the demarcation line.

On April 1, from 06:00 p.m. to 00:00 the enemy violated the ceasefire for 10 times. The flashpoint was in Donetsk direction (Opytne, Krasnogorivka, Avdiyvka).

Lugansk: the illegal armed formations used grenade launchers against the Ukrainian checkpoint near Stanytsa Luganska.

Mariupil and Artemivsk: there were no attacks.
***************

*Thursday, April 2*. DONBAS — EOD specialists clear communities and terrains from mines and UXO.

One unit is currently performing works near Artemivsk and Debaltseve. Since the beginning of the mission the specialists have already *disposed over 1,000 munitions (152 mm artillery projectiles, 122 mm howitzer and 120 mm mortar munitions, anti-tank mines, grenades, etc.).*

The specialists work along with dog Lord. The found munitions are disposed in a special ditch.

“We notify the local population about blasting operations and ask them to stay at homes. Having completed the works we notify them, too. The safety of population is our priority. That’s why we agree our works with local population”, the group leader emphasized.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Ukrainian soldiers take part in military drills*
2 Apr, 2015
Ukrainian army soldiers take part in a military exercise at a training ground outside Mariupol, eastern Ukraine.

While the February cease-fire in Ukraine largely holds, Ukrainian armed forces as well as Russia-backed rebels are busy training and conducting military drills getting ready for potential hostilities.




*Fire away*
2 Apr, 2015
A fighter of Ukrainian volunteers Donbas battalion take part in military drills in the southeastern Ukrainian city of Mariupol, on April 1, 2015.




*Aiming high*
2 Apr, 2015
A fighter practices shooting during military drills in Mariupol.


----------



## Superboy

civilians defend themselves from the illegal coup regime

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Superboy

the illegal coup regime says there are now 60,000 Ukrainian soldiers in Donbas

Military official says Ukrainian forces in ATO zone number 60,000

civilians defend themselves from the illegal coup regime

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Superboy

civilians training


----------



## Hindustani78

Ukrainian servicemen observe the ceasefire, open return fire, use allowed weapons only in case of attacks against their positions | Міністерство оборони України
3 hours ago |* ID: 8915 *| Views: 9

*Thursday, April 2*. DONBAS — The officials of the Military Service of Law Enforcement checked the information concerning escalating fighting in Shyrokine in Donetsk oblast placed by the OSCE SMM at the official OSCE website as of March 28, 2015.

On March 27 at 02:35 p.m. from an observation point in northwest outskirts of Berdianske (Donetsk oblast) the ceasefire was violated by the illegal armed formations from west part of Shyrokine.

82mm and 120mm mortar rounds, AGS-17 automatic guns and small arms were used against positions of a military unit of the Ukrainian Armed Forces and units of the National Guard of Ukraine accomplishing tasks in the area of west outskirts of Shyrokine.

Considering the fact that this shelling threatened the life of personnel, the return fire opening was allowed.

From 03:06 p.m. to 06:55 p.m. Ukrainian military and National Guard used 82 mm mortars what was duly entered in the Combat Operations Log.

At 06:55 p.m. the illegal armed formations stopped shelling.

According to officers who fulfilled tasks at an observation point in northwest outskirts of Berdianske (Donetsk oblast), the representatives of OSCE SMM at the moment of the ceasefire violation by the illegal armed formations were near the military unit HQ, within 10 minutes drove to Mariupil and during the attacks of the illegal armed formations were absent in the combat operations area.

Members of the Aidar Battalion in Luhansk.


----------



## Hindustani78

03 April 2015
One of the training area of Dnipropetrovsk, led by Chief of General Staff - Chief of the Armed Forces of Ukraine Colonel-General Viktor Muzhenka, was a two-day scientific conference on the experience of combat missions military units in counter-terrorism operations to define challenges and solutions.


----------



## Hindustani78

Faculty of Colonel Stanislav Chumak Odessa . 















The map reflecting the situation in Donbas as of 12.00 on April 3 has been released by the information and analytical center of the Ukrainian National Security and Defense Council.




Three Ukrainian military wounded in Donbas in past 24 hours| Ukrinform

KYIV, April 3 /Ukrinform/. During the last day no casualties among Ukrainian soldiers were reported. *Three soldiers have been wounded in the area of anti-terrorist operation in Donbas. *

Spokesman for the anti-terrorist operation in eastern Ukraine Andriy Lysenko said this at a briefing in Kyiv on Friday, an Ukrinform correspondent reported.

"During the last day no Ukrainian servicemen have been killed, but three have been injured as a result of military clashes," Lysenko said.

*****************


----------



## Hindustani78

A Ukrainian soldier launches an unmanned reconnaissance aircraft near the eastern Ukrainian city of Lysychansk in Luhansk Oblast on March 24. 
© AFP 





A fighter of Ukrainian volunteers Donbas battalion practices shooting during military drills not far southeastern Ukrainian city of Mariupol, on April 1, 2015.
© AFP PHOTO/ANATOLII STEPANOV







Superboy said:


> Booboo Ukrainian soldiers scardy cats wusses gave up on capitals Donetsk and Lugansk.



Ceasefire violations are going on . 
*Published on 3 Apr 2015*
Artillery shelling echoes around the Ukrainian city of Avdiivka, situated just north of Donetsk. Smoke rises from a nearby factory, one practically reduced to rubble by constant shelling. Destroyed building and vehicles litter the countryside. 





*****************

10:37 03.
04.2015

Mercenaries are being prepared for urban warfare in Donbas, Spokesman of the anti-terrorist operation (ATO) Andriy Lysenko has said.

"The enemy is actively training its mercenaries. According to the operational data, in March, members of illegal armed formations were trained on six training grounds on the temporarily occupied territories of Donetsk and Luhansk regions," he said at a briefing in Kyiv on Thursday.

"[We] have also established that the training in urban warfare continues in Rostov region. Up to 1,500 soldiers of Russian Armed Forces' special units are involved there," Lysenko said.

****************
Radio Liberty: Ukraine detains alleged separatist fighter - read on - uatoday.tv

A militant from so-called DPR was detained by Ukraine's State Security Service 



he Ukrainian Security Service (SBU) says it has detained an alleged mercenary suspected of having fought on the side of pro-Russian separatists in the country's east.

The SBU said on April 2 that a 26-year-old Kharkiv resident had been detained after returning to the eastern Ukrainian city from Russia's Rostov region.

Investigators believe the man received money to fight alongside separatists in the Donetsk region, which borders Kharkiv province.

They said preliminary investigations revealed he was wounded last year and treated in the Rostov region.

The suspect is facing charges of threatening Ukraine's territorial integrity and could be imprisoned for five years if convicted.


----------



## vostok

Danil Grachev, journalist, activist of Maidan, a year ago called to destroy Russians. Got a job at one of the most popular Russian TV channel "НТВ". Today on the air appeared in a T-shirt with Putin.
True example of ukrainian patriot.


----------



## Hindustani78

vostok said:


> Danil Grachev, journalist, activist of Maidan, a year ago called to destroy Russians. Got a job at one of the most popular Russian TV channel "НТВ". Today on the air appeared in a T-shirt with Putin.
> True example of ukrainian patriot.



seems professional PR from starting and now showing that his career is more important.

People who are loyal from starting doesnt get anything just suffering.


----------



## Superboy

civilians training

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

The Security Service of Ukraine has opened an investigation into the torture and murder of Ukrainian prisoner of war Ihor Branovytsky by Kremlin backed-insurgents, Vasil Vovk, head of the service’s main investigative department, told reporters at Branovytsky’s funeral on April 3.


----------



## Galad

Hindustani78 said:


> The Security Service of Ukraine has opened an investigation into the torture and murder of Ukrainian prisoner of war Ihor Branovytsky by Kremlin backed-insurgents, Vasil Vovk, head of the service’s main investigative department, told reporters at Branovytsky’s funeral on April 3.


Care to show us some facts and a proof for it?You cannot.From other side there are over 10 000 documented cases in Russia from Ukranians having the bad bad luck to encounter and see Ukr neo-nazis and war-criminals.Information for Odessa massacre in which people have been burned alive are all over the net.There is White Book of war-crimes commited by Ukraine.There is Cyber Berkut who regularly post info about Kiev regime crimes.There is countless youtube videos including such uploaded from West backed neo-nazis and criminals in which they openly gloated what they are doing to their prisoners.There are enough videos showing in what kind of conditions coming back swapped prisoners to DNR/LNR -tortured,no food,cloths stolen,no sleeping...Told you once and will tell you again-Best way to win information war is to tell the truth.Go deliver the message to your masters from Goebbles Ministry Of Truth in Kiev.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Galad said:


> Care to show us some facts and a proof for it?You cannot.From other side there are over 10 000 documented cases in Russia from Ukranians having the bad bad luck to encounter and see Ukr neo-nazis and war-criminals.Information for Odessa massacre in which people have been burned alive are all over the net.There is White Book of war-crimes commited by Ukraine.There is Cyber Berkut who regularly post info about Kiev regime crimes.There is countless youtube videos including such uploaded from West backed neo-nazis and criminals in which they openly gloated what they are doing to their prisoners.There are enough videos showing in what kind of conditions coming back swapped prisoners to DNR/LNR -tortured,no food,cloths stolen,no sleeping...Told you once and will tell you again-Best way to win information war is to tell the truth.Go deliver the message to your masters from Goebbles Ministry Of Truth in Kiev.



Why dont you post ?


----------



## Hindustani78

*Saturday, April 4.* DONBAS — The press center of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ reports: yesterday from 06:00 p.m. to 00:00 the situation escalated in east of Ukraine. The illegal armed formations used small arms, artillery to be withdrawn from the demarcation line under the Minsk agreements.

Donetsk was still flashpoint. From 07:06 p.m. to 07:45 p.m. the rebels shelled Avdiyvka by 122 mm artillery. At 07:45 p.m. the bandits used tank against this town. Pisky, Opytne, Avdiyvka were fired by mortars, grenade launchers, small arms.

In Lugansk oblast at 10:00 p.m. the fighting was near Crymske. The enemy’s attack ended in failure. At 11:00 p.m. Russia-backed terrorists shelled Nyjne by 120 mm mortar.

Near Mariupil the militants attacked Berdyanske by 10 mm mortars and Shyrokine.

Totally, the enemy violated the ceasefire 14 times.

*******************
Russian-backed militants again shell Ukrainian troops near Mariupol : UNIAN news
Militants of the Donetsk People's Republic (DPR) used a grenade launcher to fire on the positions of the Ukrainian troops in the village of Shyrokyne near the city of Mariupol at about 1900 Kyiv time on Friday. Then they opened fire from an *82mm caliber mortar.*

No casualties have been reported.

As UNIAN reported earlier, Russian-backed militants violated the truce 17 times on April 3, 2015.

************************
The map reflecting the situation in Donbas as of 12.00 on April 4 has been released by the information and analytical center of the Ukrainian National Security and Defense Council.







Galad said:


> Care to show us some facts and a proof for it?You cannot.From other side there are over 10 000 documented cases in Russia from Ukranians having the bad bad luck to encounter and see Ukr neo-nazis and war-criminals.Information for Odessa massacre in which people have been burned alive are all over the net.There is White Book of war-crimes commited by Ukraine.There is Cyber Berkut who regularly post info about Kiev regime crimes.There is countless youtube videos including such uploaded from West backed neo-nazis and criminals in which they openly gloated what they are doing to their prisoners.There are enough videos showing in what kind of conditions coming back swapped prisoners to DNR/LNR -tortured,no food,cloths stolen,no sleeping...Told you once and will tell you again-Best way to win information war is to tell the truth.Go deliver the message to your masters from Goebbles Ministry Of Truth in Kiev.



Are you saying that Ukrainian Soldier is killed by Ukrainian forces ? What is about Prisoner of war .

Ihor Branovytsky, a Ukrainian soldier who had been taken prisoner and killed by Kremlin-led separatists, was buried on April 3.
A soldier came to pay his last respects to Ihor Branovytsky during his memorial service at the Mikhailovsky Cathedral on April 3.
© Volodymyr Petrov





People brought flowers and candles as they attend a memorial service for Ihor Branovytsky in Mikhailovsky Cathedral on April 3.
© Volodymyr Petrov




A woman is crying as at the memorial service for Ihor Branovytsky at the Mikhailovsky Cathedral on April 3.
© Volodymyr Petrov





********************
Two Ukrainian soldiers released from captivity today (Photo) : UNIAN news
"As a result of successful negotiations with representatives from Donetsk, two soldiers of the Armed Forces of Ukraine have been released today: [Mykola] Surmenko from the 93rd separate mechanized brigade and [Vitaliy] Mykhailevych from the 51st separate mechanized brigade. The negotiations were conducted by the Defense Ministry's [respective] department with the active participation of the Patriot [volunteer] group. We would like to thank everyone who has taken part in the release of the young men," Budyk wrote.






***************************
Three Ukrainian soldiers killed over past 24 hours - read on - uatoday.tv
Ukraine's military reports that three Ukrainian soldiers were killed on April 3 near Avdiivka in east Ukraine.

Ukrainian military spokesman *Andriy Lysenko* said on Saturday, April 4 during a regularly scheduled press briefing that three Ukrainian soldiers were killed and two wounded over past 24 hours.

****************

Radio Liberty: Ukraine detains alleged separatist fighter - read on - uatoday.tv

A militant from so-called DPR was detained by Ukraine's State Security Service 

The Ukrainian Security Service (SBU) says it has detained an alleged mercenary suspected of having fought on the side of pro-Russian separatists in the country's east.

The SBU said on April 2 that a 26-year-old Kharkiv resident had been detained after returning to the eastern Ukrainian city from Russia's Rostov region.

Investigators believe the man received money to fight alongside separatists in the Donetsk region, which borders Kharkiv province.

They said preliminary investigations revealed he was wounded last year and treated in the Rostov region.

The suspect is facing charges of threatening Ukraine's territorial integrity and could be imprisoned for five years if convicted.

A truck with a multiple rocket launcher used by the separatist self-proclaimed Donetsk People's Republic army drives near Donetsk, February 16, 2015.


----------



## Hindustani78

Sun Apr 5, 2015 7:19am EDT
Related: World
Four Ukrainian soldiers killed by shell fired by separatists: police| Reuters
KIEV

(Reuters) - Four Ukrainian soldiers were killed on Sunday in the east of the country when their vehicle was struck by a shell fired by Russian-backed separatists, regional police said.

The military vehicle was hit as it drove across a bridge in Schastye, a government-held town about 170 km (105 miles) north east of the city of Donetsk, they said in a statement.

The deaths underscored the fragility of a ceasefire technically in force since February, when it was brokered by leaders from Ukraine, Russia, Germany and France.

(Reporting by Natalia Zinets; Writing By Richard Balmforth; editing by John Stonestreet)


----------



## Superboy

6 Ukrainian soldiers were killed by civilians yesterday. 

Ukraine crisis: Six government soldiers killed in east - BBC News


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> 6 Ukrainian soldiers were killed by civilians yesterday.
> 
> Ukraine crisis: Six government soldiers killed in east - BBC News



You mean by trained mercenaries and militias ?


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> You mean trained mercenaries and militias ?




civilians


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> civilians



civilians are those who dont go for military training. 

*Civilians are persons who are not members of the armed forces. The civilian population comprises all persons who are civilians.*


International armed conflicts
The definition of civilians as persons who are not members of the armed forces is set forth in Article 50 of Additional Protocol I, to which no reservations have been made. It is also contained in numerous military manuals. It is reflected in reported practice. This practice includes that of States not, or not at the time, party to Additional Protocol I.

Some practice adds the condition that civilians are persons who do not participate in hostilities. This additional requirement merely reinforces *the rule that a civilian who participates directly in hostilities loses protection against attack *(see Rule 6). However, *such a civilian does not thereby become a combatant entitled to prisoner-of-war status and, upon capture, may be tried under national law for the mere participation in the conflict*, subject to fair trial guarantees (see Rule 100).


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> civilians are those who dont go for military training.
> 
> *Civilians are persons who are not members of the armed forces. The civilian population comprises all persons who are civilians.*
> 
> 
> International armed conflicts
> The definition of civilians as persons who are not members of the armed forces is set forth in Article 50 of Additional Protocol I, to which no reservations have been made. It is also contained in numerous military manuals. It is reflected in reported practice. This practice includes that of States not, or not at the time, party to Additional Protocol I.
> 
> Some practice adds the condition that civilians are persons who do not participate in hostilities. This additional requirement merely reinforces *the rule that a civilian who participates directly in hostilities loses protection against attack *(see Rule 6). However, *such a civilian does not thereby become a combatant entitled to prisoner-of-war status and, upon capture, may be tried under national law for the mere participation in the conflict*, subject to fair trial guarantees (see Rule 100).




Incorrect. Civilians in the US kill cops all the time. You are a Lithuanian imposter.

civilians


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> Incorrect. Civilians in the US kill cops all the time.



Here we are talking about war in Ukraine. 

Civilians doesnt driving tanks, use Buk missile System.


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> Here we are talking about war in Ukraine.
> 
> Civilians doesnt driving tanks, use Buk missile System.




Sure they do.


----------



## vostok

Junta terrorists became "saints" in one of the Lvov temples.


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> Sure they do.



International armed conflicts

The definition of civilians as persons who are not members of the armed forces is set forth in Article 50 of Additional Protocol I, to which no reservations have been made. It is also contained in numerous military manuals. It is reflected in reported practice. This practice includes that of States not, or not at the time, party to Additional Protocol I.

Some practice adds the condition that civilians are persons who do not participate in hostilities. This additional requirement merely reinforces *the rule that a civilian who participates directly in hostilities loses protection against attack *(see Rule 6). However, *such a civilian does not thereby become a combatant entitled to prisoner-of-war status and, upon capture, may be tried under national law for the mere participation in the conflict*, subject to fair trial guarantees (see Rule 100).



vostok said:


> Junta terrorists became "saints" in one of the Lvov temples.
> View attachment 212063



They do have their own church.
Picture shows the Kyiv Lavra church bell tower in the National Kyiv Pechersk Historical Cultural Preserve. 
© Courtesy


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> International armed conflicts
> 
> The definition of civilians as persons who are not members of the armed forces is set forth in Article 50 of Additional Protocol I, to which no reservations have been made. It is also contained in numerous military manuals. It is reflected in reported practice. This practice includes that of States not, or not at the time, party to Additional Protocol I.
> 
> Some practice adds the condition that civilians are persons who do not participate in hostilities. This additional requirement merely reinforces *the rule that a civilian who participates directly in hostilities loses protection against attack *(see Rule 6). However, *such a civilian does not thereby become a combatant entitled to prisoner-of-war status and, upon capture, may be tried under national law for the mere participation in the conflict*, subject to fair trial guarantees (see Rule 100).
> 
> 
> 
> They do have their own church.




Every rule has exceptions.


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> Every rule has exceptions.



we are talking about international law during war time. 

Terrorists don’t observe the truce | Міністерство оборони України
*Sunday, April 5.* DONBAS — The press center of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ reports: on April, from 06:00 p.m. to 00:00 the situation was still tense in east of Ukraine. There were 14 times of the ceasefire violation. The rebels, primarily, used small arms. Meanwhile, they opened mortar fire and used armor vehicles.

The flashpoint was still near Donetsk. At 07:55 the pro-Russian illegal armed formations shelled by mortars the Ukrainian positions near Granitne. At 08:35 p.m. the enemy attacked the Ukrainian positions near Pisky and Opytne, as well as used small arms and grenade launchers near Mayorsk, Mariynka, Opytne and Avdiyvka. Moreover, the rebels used APC armament against the Ukrainian post near Spartak.

Lugansk: the flashpoint was near Sokilnyky, where the Ukrainian positions were attacked 5 times by small arms and one time by mortars.

Mariupil: there were no attacks.* Four UAVs carried out the aerial reconnaissance.*


*******************

*Sunday, April 5.* MARIUPIL — EOD specialists participate actively in demining operations near communities, roads, agricultural fields and woods. In March they neutralized over 40 types of ordnance (82 — 300 mm) and checked over 150 km of roads.

Local citizens ask specialists to help them. The servicemen require to inform them about found mines and ordnance and not to touch them.


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> we are talking about international law during war time.
> 
> Terrorists don’t observe the truce | Міністерство оборони України
> *Sunday, April 5.* DONBAS — The press center of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ reports: on April, from 06:00 p.m. to 00:00 the situation was still tense in east of Ukraine. There were 14 times of the ceasefire violation. The rebels, primarily, used small arms. Meanwhile, they opened mortar fire and used armor vehicles.
> 
> The flashpoint was still near Donetsk. At 07:55 the pro-Russian illegal armed formations shelled by mortars the Ukrainian positions near Granitne. At 08:35 p.m. the enemy attacked the Ukrainian positions near Pisky and Opytne, as well as used small arms and grenade launchers near Mayorsk, Mariynka, Opytne and Avdiyvka. Moreover, the rebels used APC armament against the Ukrainian post near Spartak.
> 
> Lugansk: the flashpoint was near Sokilnyky, where the Ukrainian positions were attacked 5 times by small arms and one time by mortars.
> 
> Mariupil: there were no attacks.* Four UAVs carried out the aerial reconnaissance.*
> 
> 
> *******************
> 
> *Sunday, April 5.* MARIUPIL — EOD specialists participate actively in demining operations near communities, roads, agricultural fields and woods. In March they neutralized over 40 types of ordnance (82 — 300 mm) and checked over 150 km of roads.
> 
> Local citizens ask specialists to help them. The servicemen require to inform them about found mines and ordnance and not to touch them.




there is no international law


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> 6 Ukrainian soldiers were killed by civilians yesterday.
> 
> Ukraine crisis: Six government soldiers killed in east - BBC News



In the Schastye incident, the four Ukrainian government troops are said to have died when their vehicle was hit as it drove across a bridge .

Initial reports said rebels *"had fired an anti-tank missile"*, the interior ministry said in a statement.

*In the mine explosion near Mariupol, two soldiers died at the scene* while a third was wounded and taken to hospital, the army said.

On Saturday, the government reported the deaths of three soldiers in a mine explosion near Donetsk, another separatist stronghold.

Russia denies supporting the rebels with troops and heavy weapons (file photo) 





A pro-Russian rebel stands guard near destroyed houses in the village of Lohvynove near the eastern Ukrainian town of Debaltseve on March 26, 2015. 
© AFP 







Superboy said:


> there is no international law



Ceasefire violations.


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> Ceasefire violations.




There is no ceasefire agreement.


----------



## Hindustani78

Alexander Zakharchenko and Igor Plotnitsky, the elected leaders of Donetsk and Luhansk, called for an end to Kyiv's embargo on government services in eastern Ukraine on Saturday.

*In an open letter to Chancellor Angela Merkel and President Francois Hollande, they asked the leaders who helped negotiate the ceasefire in Ukraine to use their "influence to encourage Ukrainian offices to begin paying out welfare services to Donbass residents once again."*

The government in Kyiv placed an embargo on social services to the country's eastern residents in November following what it deemed illegal elections that gave power to Zakharchenko and Plotnitsky.

****************

Why they fought and kill so many people and made millions homeless ?


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> Why they fought and kill so many people and made millions homeless ?




Because of politics. Politics is power. Fighitng for power leads to deaths.

civlians


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> Because of politics. Politics is power. Fighitng for power leads to deaths.



Its so easy to say like but over all those who were killed and become homeless they were Ukrainians . Corruption was the real reason and the person who did the corruption has already fled the country and the whole foundation of the establishment was shaken and land was annexxed.


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> Its so easy to say like but over all those who were killed and become homeless they were Ukrainians . Corruption was the real reason and the person who did the corruption has already fled the country and the whole foundation of the establishment was shaken and land was annexxed.




Yanukovych never resigned. He says he is the legitimate president of Ukraine and one day he will return to power in Kiev. Millions of Ukrainians might get killed in this war but it'll get worse before it gets better.


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> Yanukovych never resigned. He says he is the legitimate president of Ukraine and one day he will return to power in Kiev. Millions of Ukrainians might get killed in this war but it'll get worse before it gets better.



Thursday, April 22, 2010





Russian President Dmitry Medvedev, left, and Ukrainian President Viktor Yanukovych at a news conference in Kharkiv, Ukraine. (Vladimir Rodionov/associated Press)

MOSCOW -- Ukraine's new president signed a deal Wednesday that allows Russia's Black Sea Fleet to stay in the country another 25 years, moving to ease a long-standing source of tension and giving Moscow its second foreign policy victory in the former Soviet Union this month.

Viktor Yanukovych and his Russian counterpart, Dmitry Medvedev, announced the breakthrough after a hastily scheduled summit in Kharkiv, Ukraine, saying that Ukraine will extend the lease on the Russian naval base in Sevastopol to 2042 in exchange for a steep discount on purchases of Russian natural gas.



It was this deal only which not only let for the annexation of Crimea but even loss of Donetsk and Lughansk and this was the main reason for Euro Maidan and tension in the whole region.


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> It was this deal only which not only let for the annexation of Crimea but even loss of Donetsk and Lughansk and this was the main reason for Euro Maidan and tension in the whole region.




Ukraine will eventually lose. Many Ukrainians will die. Ukraine is too small to fight back against Russia.


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> Ukraine will eventually lose. Many Ukrainians will die. Ukraine is too small to fight back against Russia.



They are fighting back to protect thier soveriginity and that border fencing is being placed because of that only and moving step closer towards NATO and EU.


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> They are fighting back to protect thier soveriginity and that border fencing is being placed because of that only and moving step closer towards NATO and EU.




The EU and NATO never dare to fight Russia. Millions of Ukrainians could die from Russian invasion. Russia is like 30 times the size of Ukraine. Tha wall won't even stop RPGs and it won't run along the border in Donbas because anyone who tries to build a wall there gets killed by Russians because Russians control the border in Donbas.


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> The EU and NATO never dare to fight Russia. Millions of Ukrainians could die from Russian invasion. Russia is like 30 times the size of Ukraine. Tha wall won't even stop RPGs and it won't run along the border in Donbas because anyone who tries to build a wall there gets killed by Russians because Russians control the border in Donbas.



Its a known fact that Russian Federation is having the largest numbers of nukes, Balistic missiles launchers and interceptors, ICBM's and SRBM's with large fleets of Naval ships and Squadrans of fighter planes.

But Ukrainians are having the 5th largest military of Europe and the combine armies of NATO countries can stand against Russian Federation. The wars in Middle East, Africa, South east Asia and Latin America are nothing but battle ground of NATO allies and Russian Federation allies. Ukrainians have paid the biggest price in Eastern Europe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> Its a known fact that Russian Federation is having the largest numbers of nukes, Balistic missiles launchers and interceptors, ICBM's and SRBM's with large fleets of Naval ships and Squadrans of fighter planes.
> 
> But Ukrainians are having the 5th largest military of Europe and the combine armies of NATO countries can stand against Russian Federation. The wars in Middle East, Africa, South east Asia and Latin America are nothing but battle ground of NATO allies and Russian Federation allies. Ukrainians have paid the biggest price in Eastern Europe.




Indeed, many Ukrainians will be sacrificed.


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> There is no ceasefire agreement.



Illegal armed formations violate Minsk agreements | Міністерство оборони України
*Monday, April 6.* DONBAS — The press center of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ reports: on April 5 from 06:00 p.m. to 00:00 the terrorists violated the ceasefire 14 times. Primarily, the enemy fired sporadic shots from small arms against the Ukrainian positions.

In addition, the illegal armed formations violated the Minsk agreements* using 120mm mortars against Ukrainian positions near Shyrokine, Leninsle and Pisky.*

*In Lugansk oblast the rebels used ZU-23-2 anti-aircraft twin-barrel autocannon against the Ukrainian positions.*

Mariupil:* the illegal armed formations carried out aerial reconnaissance (7 flights of UAVs).* There were no shots in the region.

****************

The map reflecting the situation in Donbas as of 12.00 on April 6 has been released by the information and analytical center of the Ukrainian National Security and Defense Council.







*Head of Donetsk police releases details about 40 militants from Motorola unit : UNIAN news*
*The names, nicknames, and other data aboiut 40 members of the Sparta illegal armed group, one of the formations in Russian-backed militant-occupied eastern Ukraine, were revealed by the head of the Interior Ministry in Donetsk region Viacheslav Abroskin on his Facebook page on Sunday. *




Photos from Viacheslav Abroskin’s Facebook page
"The country should know these ‘heroes’ by name. The blood of our citizens is on their hands," Abroskin said.

The data were gleaned from a video posted by Hennadiy Dubovoy, a correspondent and fighter with the Motorola unit. Most of those listed are militants from Donetsk region, but there are also several citizens from Dnipropetrovsk and Kharkiv regions.

*****************
Moskal raises Ukrainian flag over Katerynivka : UNIAN news

*The village of Katerynivka, in Popasna district in Luhansk region, is back under the control of the Ukrainian authorities, the press service of Chairman of Luhansk Regional State Administration Hennadiy Moskal said on Monday. 
*
According to Moskal, the village is actually located in no man's land, the so-called "gray" area behind the last Ukrainian fortified position.


----------



## vostok

Soros.
He came for your soul, your land and your history.


----------



## vostok

Ukrainian Analyst Proposes Murdering Russian Journalists in Sniper Attacks.


Ukrainian journalist and political analyst Yuri Romanenko says it's time for Ukraine's Armed Forces to start a deliberate campaign of murdering Russian journalists in Donbass, in the interests of gaining global media attention, Russia's LifeNews has reported.

Recalling a recent meeting at Harvard University on his Facebook page, Romanenko noted that he recommended to his colleagues that Ukrainian army snipers suppress Russian coverage of the war in Donbass by deliberately targeting Russian journalists operating in the region.


The political analyst noted that as the conversation turned to the powerful role played by information warfare in the present conflict, speakers began lamenting about how Ukraine has been falling out of the American media space recently. It was then that Romanenko decided to "inject some new life into the debate."

"I know how to resolve the problem of waning attention and to bring media attention to a new level. The Ukrainian army must selectively and carefully eliminate Russian journalists covering the situation in Donbass. We need to direct Ukrainian army snipers to shoot people wearing PRESS helmets, making them priority targets," Romanenko wrote, recalling his comments before the Harvard audience.

"Since the media represent a destructive weapon and allow Russia to operate not only in the war zone, but across Ukraine, taking out several dozen journalists in the conflict zone will reduce the quality of the picture presented in the Russian media and, therefore, reduce the effectiveness of their propaganda."

The political analyst explained that such an action would quickly bring Ukraine back into the center of the American media's attention, noting that while on the one hand this would serve as "bad PR" for Ukraine, "all the same, PR is PR, and we must do everything possible not to fall out of US media's focus in the context of your presidential campaign."


The analyst noted that his Harvard hosts rejected his proposal outright, noting that the deliberate murder of journalists is a violation of international law, to which, in Romanenko's recollection, the Ukrainian delegation "happily grinned."

The analyst noted that while Russia repeatedly violated international law in relation to Ukraine, "you didn't seem too worried…so why should you be worried now? The intensification of the conflict, and bringing it to a new level, unable to be ignored by the US and Europe, serves as our magic wand."


Romanenko stated that following the meeting, "one man from the diaspora" told him "you are completely right; this is just the way to save Ukraine."

Ukrainian Analyst Proposes Murdering Russian Journalists in Sniper Attacks / Sputnik International


----------



## Hindustani78

Hindustani78 said:


> The Security Service of Ukraine has opened an investigation into the torture and murder of Ukrainian prisoner of war Ihor Branovytsky by Kremlin backed-insurgents, Vasil Vovk, head of the service’s main investigative department, told reporters at Branovytsky’s funeral on April 3.




A Russian fighter's confession that he killed 15 Ukrainian prisoners of war may be considered evidence of war crimes in court if the authenticity of the recording is confirmed, human rights and legal experts say.

But these alleged crimes are unlikely to be considered crimes against humanity, and it would also be difficult to send them to the International Criminal Court.

The statement was made by Arseniy Pavlov, better known by his nom-de-guerre Motorola, in a telephone conversation with the Kyiv Post on April 3. Motorola, head of the Kremlin-backed Sparta Battalion, said that he would not comment on presumed eyewitnesses’ testimony that he had murdered Ukrainian prisoner of war Ihor Branovytsky on Jan. 21.


----------



## Hindustani78

Monday, April 6. MYKOLAYV – Mykolaiv mechanical engineers presented 12 repaired BTRs (APCs) – 10 BTR-80 and 2 BTR-70 – to paratroopers of the 79th Detached Airborne Brigade, High Mobile Airborne Troops.

According to Acting Director of Mykolaiv Armor Tank Plant Olexander Shvets, the vehicles were disassembled completely, repaired, assembled and then tested by specialists.

After operational coordination the vehicles will be sent to east of Ukraine.











*******
16 Ukrainian soldiers released from captivity - Poroshenko| Ukrinform
KYIV, April 7 /Ukrinform/. On Monday, April 6, another 16 Ukrainian servicemen were released from terrorist captivity.

Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko wrote this in his Twitter.

"We have just released 16 our heroes from captivity. The guys already ride to Kramatorsk. We fight for every Ukrainian!" reads the post. 

***************
Four hundred Ukrainians still held captive by militants - Lubkivsky| Ukrinform
KYIV, April 7 /Ukrinform/. Adviser to the chairman of the Security Service of Ukraine Markiyan Lubkivsky reports that about four hundred citizens of Ukraine are still being held captive by militants.

He has posted this information on his Facebook page.

*"The information saying that 16 military, given to the Ukrainian party today, were the last military prisoners in the so-called 'DPR' is not true. We look forward to the return of about four hundred of our fellow citizens," he wrote.*

In addition, according to Lubkivsky, the number of 1,379 'DPR' terrorists, allegedly held captive by the Ukrainian party, is not consistent with the reality.

As a reminder, 16 Ukrainian servicemen were released from militant captivity on Monday evening. 

*****************


----------



## Hindustani78

Two Ukrainian military wounded in Donbas in past 24 hours| Ukrinform
KYIV, April 7 /Ukrinform/. During the last day no casualties among Ukrainian soldiers were reported. Two soldiers have been wounded in the area of the anti-terrorist operation in Donbas.

Spokesman for the anti-terrorist operation in eastern Ukraine Andriy Lysenko said this at a briefing in Kyiv on Tuesday, an Ukrinform correspondent reported.

"During the last day no Ukrainian servicemen have been killed, but two have been injured as a result of military clashes," Lysenko said. 

******************
Militants laying mines actively| Ukrinform
KYIV, April 7 /Ukrinform/. Pro-Russian terrorists lay mines on roads and plant explosive devices in crowded places.

ATO spokesman Andriy Lysenko has announced this at a briefing, an Ukrinform correspondent reports.

"The militants are actively laying mines on roads, planting explosive devices in crowded places, even mask them in children's toys and household items," said Lysenko.

He called on all citizens to be vigilant and to contact the officers of the Interior Ministry, the Emergency Service or the Armed Forces of Ukraine in case a suspicious object is detected.

*****************
Kharkiv explosion targeting Ukrainian flag classified as ‘terrorist act' - watch on - uatoday.tv
A device was detonated about 03:40 on April 7, according to city prosecutors

*Another terror attack in Kharkiv*, east Ukraine. This time, an explosive was detonated in the early hours of Tuesday morning, April 7, next to the Ukrainian flag in the city centre.

No injuries were reported; with the base itself suffering minor damage. An investigation has been launched, with experts working at the scene, recovering evidence.

The deadly attack follows *a series of small explosions* in cities including Kharkiv, Odesa and Kherson in recent months targeting pro-Ukrainian organisations and volunteers.


----------



## maniac@666

vostok said:


> Soros.
> He came for your soul, your land and your history.
> View attachment 212329


vostok bro it's off topic i need to get some knowledge about vet science in Russia,may be you can PM me.


----------



## vostok

Today is the year since the founding of the People's Republic of Donetsk!



maniac@666 said:


> vostok bro it's off topic i need to get some knowledge about vet science in Russia,may be you can PM me.


If it means veterinary - I do not know anything about it. Absolute zero.


----------



## maniac@666

vostok said:


> Today is the year since the founding of the People's Republic of Donetsk!
> 
> 
> If it means veterinary - I do not know anything about it. Absolute zero.


ok no problem bro,only i wanted to know which is best veterinary college in Russia.


----------



## metronome

Ukraine army is full of nazis


----------



## Hindustani78

metronome said:


> Ukraine army is full of nazis



Here i am seeing that soldiers from different different flags are fighting together for one cause which is defending thier land by all means.

********
Illegal armed formations completed 23 attacks at the demarcation line | Міністерство оборони України
Wednesday, April 8. DONBAS – The press center of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ reports: on April 7, from 06:00 p.m. to 00:00 the situation in the region was still tense. The illegal armed formations completed 23 attacks against the Ukrainian positions. The militants primarily used small arms.

The majority of shots were near Pisky, Opytne, Mayorsk and Avdiyvka.

The rebels used 82mm mortars – 4 times and 122mm artillery – 3 times. Near Opytne the enemy used tanks.

The situation in Lugansk oblast is rather calm. Meanwhile, at 09:45 p.m. the Ukrainian check point was attacked near Novotoshkivka.

A UAV was seen near Mariupil.

**********

Two Ukrainian soldiers killed, four injured in Donbas in past 24 hours| Ukrinform
KYIV, April 8 /Ukrinform/. As a result of hostilities, two Ukrainian soldiers have been killed, another four wounded in Donbas conflict zone in past 24 hours.

Spokesman for the anti-terrorist operation in eastern Ukraine Andriy Lysenko said this at a briefing in Kyiv on Wednesday, an Ukrinform correspondent reported.

"During the last day two Ukrainian servicemen have been killed, another four have been injured as a result of military clashes," Lysenko said.

*************
OSCE observers come under fire from Donetsk militants near Mariupol - read on - uatoday.tv
OSCE observers have come under fire in east Ukraine *near the city of Mariupol*, from militants belonging to the so-called Donetsk People Republic. According to the rights organization's press office, the incident occurred on Tuesday north of the village of Shyrokino, current controlled by insurgent forces.

*In a report, the OSCE said*: "_As the SMM (Special Monitoring Mission) approached the checkpoint on foot, a patrol member immediately encountered warning shots of heavy machine gun fire to his right, and semi-automatic rifle fire to his left."_

The observers were granted permission to travel east in the direction of Novoazovsk and a section of the Ukrainian-Russian border, after long negotiations with the militants.

The *OSCE mission* has been unable to confirm that there has been a complete withdrawal of heavy weapons from the demarcation line in the Donbas conflict zone.

The Ukrainian authorities regularly claim that the militants have attacked government-controlled positions on the front line with heavy weapons, which were supposed to have been pulled back under the Minsk peace accords which were signed in Februrary.


----------



## Hindustani78

Wednesday, April 8. LVIV OBLAST – The mobilized servicemen enhance their skills in practice at the 184thTraining Center of the Land Forces Academy. They practice various exercises from shooting to driving.

According to chiefs, the mobilized servicemen have practically learnt the whole training program. They will take final tests soon.

Lieutenant General Anatoliy Pushnyakov, Commander of Land Forces, personally inspected and evaluated the training of mobilized servicemen. He paid a particular attention to training and accommodation conditions of mobilized servicemen as well as toured the infrastructure of military camps.

























********
ATO headquarters confirm invasion of Russian tanks column| Ukrinform
KYIV, April 8 /Ukrinform/. Column of military equipment which included 10 tanks has invaded Donbas from Russia.

Spokesman for the anti-terrorist operation in eastern Ukraine Andriy Lysenko said this at a briefing in Kyiv on Wednesday, an Ukrinform correspondent reported.

"Movement of the column of enemy's military equipment, which included 10 tanks, is observed en route from border crossing point "Izvaryne" to Luhansk," he said.

According to Lysenko, military equipment, personnel, wagons with ammunition and fuel tanks keep coming to militants-controlled city of Debaltseve.


----------



## TaiShang

The crisis in ‪#‎Ukraine‬ has to be solved through political means only, ‪#‎China‬'s FM underscored, adding that military solution is not an option. ‪#‎sanctions‬.

http://sputniknews.com/politics/20150409/1020652092.html


----------



## Hindustani78

*Enemy’s attack ends in failure near Crymske | Міністерство оборони України
Thursday, April 9.* DONBAS — The press center of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ reports: on April 8, from 06:00 p.m. to 00:00 the illegal armed formations completed 13 attacks at the demarcation line.

The flashpoint was still Pisky, Shyrokyne, and Berdyanske where the militants used the weaponry to be withdrawn under the Minsk agreements.

Near Avdiyvka and Mayorsk the terrorists used automatic grenade launchers and small arms.

In the evening an enemy’s UAV was seen at the altitude of 800 m over Vodyane.

About 11:45 p.m. there was fighting near Crymske ended in the enemy’s failure.

*********************

Three Ukrainian military wounded in Donbas in past 24 hours| Ukrinform
KYIV, April 9 /Ukrinform/. During the last day no casualties among Ukrainian soldiers were reported in the area of the anti-terrorist operation in Donbas.

Spokesman for the Presidential Administration on the anti-terrorist operation, Colonel Oleksandr Motuzianyk said this at a briefing in Kyiv on Thursday, an Ukrinform correspondent reported.

"During the last day no Ukrainian servicemen have been killed, but three soldiers have been injured as a result of military clashes," Motuzianyk said. 

*******************

Militants export equipment from two Ukraine s plants to Russia| Ukrinform




KYIV, April 8 /Ukrinform/. Terrorists continue to export equipment from the enterprises in the occupied Donbas to the Russian Federation.

Spokesman for the anti-terrorist operation in eastern Ukraine Andriy Lysenko said this at a briefing in Kyiv on Wednesday, an Ukrinform correspondent reported.

"According to our information, the militants continue to dismantle and export equipment from the enterprises in the occupied territories to the Russian Federation. In particular, we are talking about Lutugino Research and Production Roll Company and Zuyev Energy-Mechanical Plant (ZEMZ), which is located near the town of Khartsyzk and provided employment to thousands of professionals," Lysenko said.

ATO Headquarters: Militants armed with 700 tanks, 1,100 APCs : UNIAN news

*The Russian-backed militants in the Donbas now have almost 700 tanks and 1,100 armored combat vehicles, according to the report of deputy commander of the ATO Valentyn Fedichev from the information center of the Donetsk regional military and civil administration in Kramatorsk, Espreso.TV reports. 

"[According to the Minsk agreements,] the 9,000 servicemen of the Russian regular armed forces must leave the occupied territories of Donetsk and Luhansk region, and all military equipment that has been illegally transferred by Russia to the territory of a sovereign state*, and this is almost *700 tanks, more than 1,100 armored combat vehicles, nearly 600 artillery systems, more than 380 MLRS and 110 air defense systems, must be withdrawn," *Fedichev said.

According to him, on April 7, 40 items of military equipment, including 10 tanks, arrived in Luhansk. On April 6, two companies of Russian troops arrived in the area of Debaltseve in Donetsk region.

"In [Russia’s] Rostov region training is being conducted on combat operations performance in the city. More than 1,500 troops of the special forces of the Russian Federation Armed Forces are involved in the exercises," Fedichev said.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Thursday, April 9.* MYKOLAIV OBLAST — Colonel General Stepan Poltorak, Minister of Defense of Ukraine, inspected ‘Shyroky Lan’ training range including the state of combat training of land forces units.

Over 2,000 servicemen undergo drills as well as have operational coordination at the range. Colonel General Stepan Poltorak stressed the necessity to change the training process on the basis of the ‘anti-terror’ operation experience.

Minister ordered to revise the training system of military educational institutes, increase the number of practical exercises etc.














*Representatives of Kyiv Association of Military Attaché visit training center of mobilized servicemen | Міністерство оборони України
Thursday, April 9.* ZHYTOMYR — Mobilized servicemen undergo drills at the military range of the High Mobile Airborne Forces. Colonel General Viktor Muzhenko, Chief of General Staff, representatives of Kyiv Association of Military Attaché, OSCE representatives and representatives of Command of Airborne Forces toured the training center.

The guests watched the combat training of mobilized servicemen who had joined the *High Mobile Airborne Forces and the 24th Assault Battalion ‘Aidar’.*

*“Ukrainian army is one of the strongest armies in Europe considering the experience gained during operations in east of Ukraine. Today we observe the drills of mobilized servicemen. It’s worth mentioning the drills are organized at 4 training centers and 5 ranges”, Col. Gen. Viktor Muzhenko stressed.*

He also remarked that during the fourth wave of mobilization there were changed the training approaches: servicemen are sent to training centers and ranges where they undergo drills during one month or one and a half months and then they join military units.

************
At least 2,053 soldiers killed in Russia's war against Ukraine






A following is the list of those known to be killed through March 20 – April 6:

*March 20 *

*Dmytro Goncharuk, *37, a soldier from Volyn Oblast. Goncharuk used to work as a blacksmith, later he was mobilized to the army in August. He was killed as he stepped on a land mine near a city of Severodonetsk in Luhansk Oblast. Goncharuk leaves his family in Lutsk.

*Serhiy Mykhailov*, 37, a soldier of the80th airborne brigade from Lviv. Mykhailov used to work at Lviv’s historical Lychakiv cemetery together with his wife. “He was very reliable, diligent and kind man,” Mykhailo Nahai, who heads the Lychakiv cemetery, was quoted as saying. Mykhailov was killed as he stepped on a land mine near the village of Novotoshkivske in Luhansk Oblast. “He often showed up at work on weekends or during the holidays – just to clean something. And he never had the habit to deceive people,” Nahai was quoted as saying during the mourning. Mykhailov was mourned at Lychakiv cemetery on March 23. *He leaves a wife and two sons. *

*Yevhen Lohvynenko*, 20,a sniper of the reconnaissance unit of the 81th brigade. He volunteered to the army in summer, 2014. He was killed trying to rescue his wounded comrade when Russia-backed militants opened fire on Lohvynenko’s unit near Vodyane village close to Donetsk.* He leaves his parents in a city of Rivne. *

*Ivan Ahapiy, *a soldier of the 28thmechanized brigade from Odesa Oblast.He was killednear Mariupol. “I will stand guard as long as needed,” Ahapiy was quoted as saying in one of the interviews in a local newspaper. “Don’t create heroes of us, we are ordinary Ukrainians who merely love our land and want everything to be peaceful.” *Ahapiy leaves a wife and 5-year-old daughter in Odesa Oblast. *

*Serhiy Shkred*, 29,a soldierof the 128th mechanized brigade from Volyn Oblast. He spent months in the war zone and was badly wounded during the shelling near the city of Debaltseve in the end of January. He underwent treatment in one of the Dnipropetrovsk city hospitals, but died of sepsis. Skred leaves his parents and a sister in a city of Lutsk.






*March 21 *

*Viktor Mandzyk*, 28,Ukraine’s Security Service (SBU) officer from Lutsk, Volyn Oblast. He had worked for SBU since 2009; he was mobilized to the army in January. Mandzyk was killed near the city of Volnovakha in Donetsk Oblast when the group of unidentified men opened fire on SBU workers.Mandzyk was shot in his head, he died later on the way to the hospital. *He leaves his parents and a wife inhis native city.*

*March 23 *

*Yuriy Savitskiy*, 30, a soldier of the 11th brigade of Ukraine’s air forces from Khmelnytska Oblast. Savitskiy was an active EuroMaidan Revolution participant, later volunteered to the army. He was badly wounded during the shelling near the town of Avdiivka in Donetsk Oblast. “He wanted to come back home for Easter,” Savitskiy’s cousin, Halyna Kupis, was quoted as saying during the mourning. His classmates recalled he was a fair man and always was ready to help. Savitskiy leaves his family in Letychiv village in Khmelnytska Oblast.

*March 26 *

*Mykhailo Suslo*, 23, a soldier from OUN volunteer battalion. He often traveled to Odesa to train volunteers and the future members of the battalion. Suslo made it to war front in January. He was badly wounded during the shooting near Donetsk. His comrades managed to get him out of the battlefield at night March 25. He died from a massive bleed.

*March 28 *

*Oleh Diachenko*, a soldier of the 12th territorial defense battalion from Cherkasy Oblast. He was killed in Donetsk Oblast.

*March 29 *

*Oleksandr Chernychenko*, 46, deputy commander of the unit of 72nd mechanized brigade. fromTernopil Oblast.Chernychenkomade it to the war zone in January and was killed during the shelling of Hranitne village in Donetsk Oblast.* He leaves a wife and 10-year-old son in a city of Volochynsk in Khmelnytskiy Oblast. *

*April 5*

*Andriy Karpyuk*, 24, a soldier of the 81st mechanized brigade from Volyn Oblast.Karpuykwas killed as he stepped on a land mine near the town of Avdiivka in Donetsk Oblast. *He leaves his parents in a Susk village in Volyn Oblast. *

*Dmytro Stepanov, 28, *a soldier of the 81st mechanized brigade. He was killed along with his comrade Andriy Karpyuk of the same brigade as he stepped on a land mine near the town of Avdiivka in Donetsk Oblast. *Stepanov leaves a wife and 4-year-old daughter in a Susk village in Volyn Oblast. *

*April 6 *

*Dmytro Sviderskiy*, 20, soldier from Rivne.He was mobilized to the army in August, 2014 and then made it to the war zone in October. He was badly wounded near Avdiivka in Donetsk Oblast on April 3 and died later in one of Dnipropetrovsk hospitals. *Sviderskiy leaves his parents in his native city of Rivne. *


----------



## vostok

"Democracy," "European values" of former Ukraine. This happens all over the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Terrorists use artillery, mortars and tanks against Ukrainian positions | Міністерство оборони України
*Friday, April 10.* DONBAS — The press center of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ reports: on April 9, the situation in east of Ukraine escalated. From 06:00 p.m. to 00:00 the illegal armed formations attacked the Ukrainian positions 21 times.

The enemy concentrated the most intense fire against Avdiyvka, Pisky, Opytne, Shyrokyne, as well as Pavlopol and Gnutove.

*The terrorists used 120 mm mortars to be withdrawn under the Minsk agreements. Moreover, near Avdiyvka the enemy shot from 122 mm cannons.*

In the evening, the illegal armed formations fired from tanks near Avdiyvka and Pavlopol.

The enemy activated the aerial reconnaissance. *The enemy’s UAVs were seen near Schastya, Bogdanivske, Shyrokyne, Mariupol, Slovyanoserbsk, Starobilsk, Lysychansk and Teple.*

***********************
Militants continue transporting coal from Luhansk - OSCE| Ukrinform
*KYIV, April 10 /Ukrinform/. Militants continue transporting coal from the Lugansk region to the Russian Federation through the checkpoint of Gukovo.

This was reported in a weekly update from the OSCE Observer Mission at Russian Border Checkpoints (BCP) Gukovo and Donetsk, according to the OSCE press service.

"During the reporting week the Observer Mission continued to observe an increased number of trucks crossing the border in both directions. The Observer Teams (OTs) continued to observe dumper trucks transporting coal from the Luhansk region to the Russian Federation through the BCP Gukovo," the statement reads.

The mission also noted intense trailer truck traffic at BCP Donetsk crossing the border in both directions. The OTs also observed tanker trucks crossing the border both ways. These crossings occurred at both BCPs. These trucks for the most part had the words 'Propane' and 'Flammable' written across the tanks in Russian.

According to the mission, military equipment did not cross both checkpoints. 

**************************


----------



## Hindustani78

*Friday, April 10.* SUMY —* Sumy volunteers presented fire adjustment devices to servicemen of the 27thRocket Artillery Regiment from Canadian Diaspora.*

*Ten tablets with topo maps and satellite imagery installed help to localize the enemy in a rapid and correct manner.* The soldiers also got ‘La Crosse’ weather station. This station is rather small and light, provides 24-hour forecast.








****************

*Friday, April 10*. ODESA — In the framework of the working trip to Odesa region, President Petro Poroshenko has visited the flagship of the Naval Forces of Ukraine — frigate “Hetman Sahaidachnyi”. Speaking to the sailors, the President has announced the launch of revival of the Ukrainian Navy. “Ukraine was, is and will be a maritime state,” Petro Poroshenko said.











**********
Two Ukrainian military wounded in Donbas in past 24 hours| Ukrinform
KYIV, April 10 /Ukrinform/. During the last day no casualties among Ukrainian soldiers were reported. Two soldiers have been wounded in the area of the anti-terrorist operation in Donbas.

Spokesman for the anti-terrorist operation in eastern Ukraine Andriy Lysenko said this at a briefing in Kyiv on Friday, an Ukrinform correspondent reported.

"During the last day no Ukrainian servicemen have been killed, but two have been injured as a result of military clashes," Lysenko said.ir


----------



## Hindustani78

***********
Members of the Ukrainian Defence Ministry's assault battalion ''Aydar'' take part in tactical exercises during a military drill near Zhytomyr April 9, 2015.
Reuters/Valentyn Ogirenko





"The enemy has significantly intensified firing on our positions from weapons that according to the Minsk agreement are meant to have been withdrawn," Kiev's military spokesman Andriy Lysenko said in a televised briefing, adding that the majority of attacks had taken place around the airport of rebel-held Donetsk.

He said in the past 24 hours rebels had fired at government troops 18 times with weapons of between 120 mm and 122 mm caliber.

According to the Minsk deal, weapons bigger than 100 mm caliber, including large artillery, heavy mortar and powerful rocket systems, are meant to have been withdrawn from the frontline.

Later, the defense ministry said it had decided to withdraw members of a pro-Ukrainian volunteer battalion from the village of Pisky, near Donetsk airport, the better to comply with the ceasefire deal.

"This decision was taken to protect the life and well-being of personnel of the Ukrainian Armed Forces and indisputably to observe the Minsk agreements," it said in a statement.


----------



## Galad

Hindustani78 said:


> He said in the past 24 hours rebels had fired at government troops 18 times with weapons of between 120 mm and 122 mm caliber.


Care to link also report in which OSCE have said how many hundreds of times your masters did manage to shoot at Shyrokino just in 1 day some time ago?Or other of their reports.Not because I do not believe in your "information" just want other members to make comparison and see for themselves who is in bigger violation of Minks agremeent.You should have no problems right?


----------



## Hindustani78

Galad said:


> Care to link also report in which OSCE have said how many hundreds of times your masters did manage to shoot at Shyrokino just in 1 day some time ago?Or other of their reports.Not because I do not believe in your "information" just want other members to make comparison and see for themselves who is in bigger violation of Minks agremeent.You should have no problems right?




How they become my masters ? I am posting almost all the news articles. Please you even contribute.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

(Edited)


----------



## ptldM3

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Incredible.
> 
> But then again I'm not particularly surprised.
> 
> Their fear of Russia is blinding them.




Nevermind i read the article wrong. Although they have used the same tactic before.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

The map reflecting the situation in Donbas as of 12.00 on April 11 has been released by the information and analytical center of the Ukrainian National Security and Defense Council.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ukraine’s truce still not holding as Kyiv sees 30 probe drones in last 24 hours

Russian forces and their proxies fired 20 times at Ukraine-controlled positions in the past 24 hours, while employing an alarming number of 30 surveillance drones over Kyiv-controlled territory in war-torn eastern Ukraine.

*The drones probed mainly southern Donetsk and northern Luhansk oblasts. Ukraine’s military managed to shoot down one in Luhansk,* Andriy Lysenko, military spokesperson, said at a briefing in Kyiv on April 11.

*"Over the past 24 hours, no Ukrainian servicemen were killed or injured as a result of hostilities,” Lysenko said. "The situation in the east, however, remains 'stably tense."*

The most intense shelling took place in the area of Opytne and Avdiivka in Donetsk Oblast, with grenade launchers, mortars and small arms being employed by Kremlin forces. The city of Pisky, near what was the Donetsk Airport on the northern edge of the city, was shelled twice in the past day with 120-millimeter mortars.






*Railways blast reported in militant-controlled territory in Donetsk region : UNIAN news*
*11.04.2015*
*A blast destroyed even and odd railway tracks on Friday. *




An illustrative image: A railways blast / Photo from dumskaya.net
Railways employees reported a blast to the police of Volnovakha railway station at 2035 Kyiv time on April 10. The explosion destroyed even and odd railway tracks at the stretch between two stations – Pivdenna Donbaska and Olenivka in Donetsk region.

The press service of the Ukrainian Interior Ministry reported this on April 11.

"The explosion occurred at 1950 Kyiv time at the 1,173rd kilometer of the stretch in territory that is not controlled by the Armed Forces of Ukraine," the ministry reported.

No one was injured in the explosion. Train traffic was halted.

The accident has been included in the national register of pre-trial investigations and is being investigated as a terrorist attack under Clause 1 of Article 258 of the Criminal Code of Ukraine.


----------



## munchkin

11th of April, 2015. Donetsk People's Republic, Novorossiya.

Ukrainian army has violated the ceasefire regime 75 times over the past 24 hours, the DPR Defense Ministry reports.

“We've recorded 75 violations, resulting in the injury of one DPR fighter. Ukrainian army used tanks 5 times, APCs and IFVs 6 times, anti-aircraft guns 4 times, mortars 23 times, the rest were grenade launchers and small arms fire. There was also one violation with self-propelled gun. The Ukrainian army’s fire was directed at the populated areas of Spartak, Shirokino, Zhobunki, Gorlovka, Yasinovataya, Oktyabrsky, Novomaryevka, Elenovka, Krasny Partizan. Ukrainian forces also fired at the Donetsk airport and the nearby Volvo Center. The DPR army didn't open return fire,” – the DPR Defense Ministry said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## munchkin

Strelkov documents his first mission to stir up trouble in Ukraine. Trailer. The full movie link is there as well. From the full movie, Strelkov reveals that Putin was never involved in Donbas from the start. Ukraine could have easily recovered Donbas had Ukraine launched a full attack but Ukraine got scared at first and thought these nationalists were Russian regular troops sent by Putin which now we know they were not  When Ukraine realized Putin was not involved in Donbas, it had become too late for Ukraine to recover Donbas because by then rebels had grown to tens of thousands.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78

In this photo taken on Monday March 2, 2015, Adam Osmayev, the commander of a battalion of Chechens fighting against Russia-backed rebels, is in the town of Lysychansk, Ukraine.






Armed Kremlin-led militants sit on top of an armored personnel carrier as they take part in a military drill near the eastern Ukrainian city of Donetsk on April 10, 2015.
© AFP 




As Ukrainian forces faced 20 attacks by Kremlin-led militants in the past 48 hours and spotted 30 enemy drones probing their positions, an unnamed NATO official said that Russia has sent additional military manpower and arms to Donbas, according to a news report by the FrankruterAllgemeine Zeitung that interviewed the person.

"We have noticed again support for the separatists, with weapons, troops and training. Russia is still sending troops and arms from one side of the open border with Ukraine to the other," a NATO official, who was not named, told the German news publication.

A suspected Russian-operated logistics center near the Ukraine-Russian border “that operates the front of the rebels” couldn’t be accessed by the Organization for Security and Cooperation and Europe, the international body charged with monitoring the ever-faltering peace agreement between Ukraine and Russian-backed forces with some 400 monitors.

*Two days earlier, Ukraine’s border guards said they spotted a Russian Mil Mi-8 helicopter violate the country’s airspace near the town of Stanychno-Luhanske in Luhansk Oblast* that flew back east, the authority said in a statement published on its website on April 10.

The aircraft is a twin-engine medium utility helicopter that was developed by the Soviet Union and still is in production today by Russia.


----------



## munchkin

12th of April, 2015. Donetsk People's Republic, Novorossiya.

Ukrainian army has violated the ceasefire regime 49 times over the past 24 hours, the press centre of the DPR Defense Ministry told the Donetsk News Agency. The attacks were mounted on Spartak, Shirokino, Veseloye, Zhabichevo, Gorlovka (“6-7” coal mine), Donetsk airport and area of the Volvo Center. Ukrainian forces used artillery and tank guns, mortars, anti-aircraft guns, grenade launchers, small arms. Information on deaths or injuries among the civilian population or the DPR fighters haven’t been registered.


----------



## vostok

Terrorist-marauder from Nazi "Right Sector".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

*Monday, April 13.* DONBAS — According to the press center of ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO), the information spread by some media on participation of the OUN (Organization of Ukrainian Nationalists) battalion in combat operations near Pisky on April 12, is false.

A unit of the Ukrainian mechanized brigade accomplished tasks in this region and destroyed a part of the enemy’s personnel and armored vehicles.

In its turn, on April 11, the OUN battalion left its positions near Pisky.

The OSCE Special Monitoring Mission on Sunday reported that officers of the Joint Center for Control and Coordination, a group set up under the initial Minsk accords from last September to help implement the proposed ceasefire in the Donbas, had told it Ukrainian troops had launched an offensive in the area, but that these reports could not be verified.

"... [The militants] decided to take revenge for the failure of their offensive during the day, and obviously they had a lot of dead on their side,” the battalion’s statement reads.

“They shot white phosphorus [shells], burning everything around, even the brick walls of houses. Hundreds of shells with napalm are exploding in the air, and are continuing to burst.”


----------



## munchkin

At least 1 Ukrainian serviceman and 1 Ukrainian reporter KIA yestersday.


----------



## Hindustani78

13.04.2015
Reporter killed near Donetsk airport – media
A journalist was killed in a car shelling attack on the Donetsk airport on Sunday, Hromadske TV said.

As a senior chief of the Ukrainian team of the Joint Center for Control and Coordination (JCCC) in Donetsk Colonel Andriy Lischynsky said, under various sources two local journalists were inside the car.

"Under preliminary report, an antitank missile hit the car. One journalist killed. Another correspondent jumped out of the car and managed to survive," he said.

****************

Fighting, gunfire reported from Luhansk region
Tensions flared in the Luhansk region early on Monday morning as the conflicting sides engaged in fighting by use of automatic weapons and tanks, Luhansk region military-civilian administration head Hennadiy Moskal reported.

An engagement lasted for over two hours on the outskirts of Triokhizbenka. The army and a reconnaissance-and-sabotage group of the militants were using small arms and automatic grenade launchers, he said. "The Ukrainian army suffered no casualties," said the report posted on the Moskal website on Monday.

Another incident happened on Bakhmutka road where the 29th Ukrainian roadblock was attacked from the village of Zholobok in the period from 2 a.m. through to 5 a.m. "Our servicemen were attacked by hostile weapons, including a tank. There have been no casualty reports as of yet," Moskal said.

He reported repeated automatic gunfire attacks on Ukrainian army strongholds in Troitske in the Popasniansky district. The latest attack was made at 4 a.m. on Monday, no one was killed or injured.

"All was quiet in other populated localities situated along the contact line. For the first time in a long time, there were no hostilities in Krymske near Bakhmutka. The last shooting incident happened there at about 8 p.m. yesterday," the administration head said.


**************
OSCE SMM observes DPR mortar fire in Shyrokyne area
The Organization for Security and Cooperation in Europe Special Monitoring Mission to Ukraine (OSCE SMM) has observed mortar fire of the self-proclaimed Donetsk People's Republic (DPR) militants at the Ukrainian army positions in Shyrokyne near Mariupol.

"On 12 April, from an observation point located in the eastern outskirts of Berdianske (government-controlled, 19km east of Mariupol, 1.5km west of Shyrokyne) between 17:45 and 18:00hrs, the SMM heard 25 incoming mortar rounds it assessed were fired from "DPR" positions in the east, impacting one kilometer north of the SMM's position, on Ukrainian Armed Forces positions in western Shyrokyne," the mission said in a spot report posted early on Monday morning.

"Between 18:00 and 18:25hrs, the SMM heard another 24 incoming mortar rounds impacting two kilometers from its position, near the E58 road. From 18:05 to 18:25hrs, the SMM observed 30 mortar rounds fired from a Ukrainian Armed Forces position along the Sea of Azov coast in southern Berdianske, 400m south-east of the SMM's position," the report continued.

"Following a lull until 18:50hrs, "DPR" artillery from the north-north-east targeted these Ukrainian Armed Forces positions with salvos, probably 122mm howitzers," the mission said.

"The SMM observed splashes in the Sea of Azov. The SMM departed at 19:00hrs but continued to hear artillery fire. The artillery fire was heard and shook buildings across Mariupol; it ended at 20:25hrs," it noted.

On 12 April, the SMM was repeatedly denied access to the village of Shyrokyne.


----------



## vostok

DPR flag on Holy Mount Athos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

vostok said:


> DPR flag on Holy Mount Athos.
> View attachment 214731




Arent Females not allowed in that monestary ?


----------



## vostok

Hindustani78 said:


> Arent Females not allowed in that monestary ?


Yes. No women allowed.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Russia continues its supplies of heavy artillery and tanks to Donbas rebels, says deputy staff head of Ukraine forces in Donbas Valentyn Fedychev, Kanal 5 reports Apr. 12. *

In Stakhanov, the rebels are repairing damaged tanks and APCs at the plant of ferroalloys. They are also repainting newly supplied weapons from Russia.

Russia is hiding its preparations for a full-scale war in Donbas, the Ukraine officer said. The enemy has recently moved *150 heavy armaments and 2,500 Russian mercenaries to Horlivka.*

*In Debaltseve, the enemy has concentrated 600 tanks and APCs and over 800 Russian mercenaries,* the official said.



munchkin said:


> At least 1 Ukrainian serviceman and 1 Ukrainian reporter KIA yestersday.



*One Ukrainian soldier was killed and six injured as fighting escalated sharply in the Donbas over the past day, spokesman for the Presidential Administration Alexander Motuzyanik told journalists at a briefing in Kyiv on Monday. *

*As UNIAN reported earlier, from 1800 to midnight on Sunday Russian-backed militants carried out 18 attacks on the Ukrainian military in the conflict zone in eastern Ukraine.

The most intense enemy fire was seen in Donetsk region. Militants used 122 millimeter caliber artillery, tank shells, mortars, rocket-propelled grenades and automatic firearms to attack Ukrainian positions, Ukraine’s Anti-Terrorist Operation press service said.

On Saturday, two Ukrainian soldiers were injured during clashes in the conflict zone.

The OSCE monitoring mission in Ukraine has reported an increase in fighting in two areas – around Donetsk airport and near the southern port city of Mariupol. The mission said both sides were using weapons that were supposed to have been withdrawn from the front line under the Minsk peace agreements.

*


----------



## gomerker23

Hindustani78 said:


> *Monday, April 13.* DONBAS — According to the press center of ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO), the information spread by some media on participation of the OUN (Organization of Ukrainian Nationalists) battalion in combat operations near Pisky on April 12, is false.
> 
> A unit of the Ukrainian mechanized brigade accomplished tasks in this region and destroyed a part of the enemy’s personnel and armored vehicles.
> 
> In its turn, on April 11, the OUN battalion left its positions near Pisky.
> 
> The OSCE Special Monitoring Mission on Sunday reported that officers of the Joint Center for Control and Coordination, a group set up under the initial Minsk accords from last September to help implement the proposed ceasefire in the Donbas, had told it Ukrainian troops had launched an offensive in the area, but that these reports could not be verified.
> 
> "... [The militants] decided to take revenge for the failure of their offensive during the day, and obviously they had a lot of dead on their side,” the battalion’s statement reads.
> 
> “They shot white phosphorus [shells], burning everything around, even the brick walls of houses. Hundreds of shells with napalm are exploding in the air, and are continuing to burst.”



mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
General Staff: Militants did not use white phosphorus near Donetsk : UNIAN news



*General Staff: Militants did not use white phosphorus near Donetsk*
13.04.2015 | 15:06
[URL='http://www.unian.info/war/1066674-general-staff-militants-did-not-use-white-phosphorus-near-donetsk.html#']0 0 9 0 0
*Reports of the use of white phosphorus munitions by Russian-backed militants near Donetsk airport are false, Acting Speaker of the General Staff of the Armed Forces of Ukraine Oleksiy Mazepa said on Monday. *




REUTERS
He said the Krym (Crimea) Battalion, which earlier circulated reports of the use of such weapons, was not in the region of Donetsk airport.

"White phosphorus [attacks] on our positions were not seen, and only conventional weapons were used,” Mazepa said.

“As for the information that was spread by the Krym Battalion: At the moment in the region of Donetsk airport there are only army units, and the Krym battalion is not there – this is another fake, which aims to change the picture on the front lines."




so far the only ones who have used white phosphors I think are the National Guard of Ukraine
There are many videos on youtube

[/URL]


----------



## Hindustani78

gomerker23 said:


> *General Staff: Militants did not use white phosphorus near Donetsk*
> 13.04.2015 | 15:06
> 0 0 9 0 0
> *Reports of the use of white phosphorus munitions by Russian-backed militants near Donetsk airport are false, Acting Speaker of the General Staff of the Armed Forces of Ukraine Oleksiy Mazepa said on Monday. *
> 
> 
> REUTERS
> He said the Krym (Crimea) Battalion, which earlier circulated reports of the use of such weapons, was not in the region of Donetsk airport.
> 
> "White phosphorus [attacks] on our positions were not seen, and only conventional weapons were used,” Mazepa said.
> 
> “As for the information that was spread by the Krym Battalion: At the moment in the region of Donetsk airport there are only army units, and the Krym battalion is not there – this is another fake, which aims to change the picture on the front lines."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so far the only ones who have used white phosphors I think are the National Guard of Ukraine
> There are many videos on youtube



Yes, statement has been issued from Ukranian military that white phorphous have not been used but have said that heavy artilery and mortar attacks have been increased which is against ceasefire.


Foreign ministers meeting is being held in Berlin regarding the status of Ceasefire and on this the tension is increasing in Eastern Ukraine.

What about this ?

Russia is hiding its preparations for a full-scale war in Donbas, the Ukraine officer said. The enemy has recently moved *150 heavy armaments and 2,500 Russian mercenaries to Horlivka.*

*In Debaltseve, the enemy has concentrated 600 tanks and APCs and over 800 Russian mercenaries,* the official said.


----------



## gomerker23

For the first time we've seen in fighting Russian tank "Armata", but has impressed us. We destroy it with RPG. We captured his crew are all soldiers from military service from Rostov. Today we also eliminate a Russian column of 17 tanks. I could not do the photos, my phone was charging. Slava Ukraine! "

jajajjajajajajajjajajaja



Ukraine announced that thousands of Russian soldiers fighting in Ukraine
from time to time give messages saying they have captured Russian soldiers but where are the captured
or bodies of the killed and the huge amount of Russian military equipment captured

only showed the Russian paratroopers have spent months and nothing more
Spot report by the OSCE Special Monitoring Mission (SMM) to Ukraine on the escalation of the situation in Shyrokyne and SMM aggressively treated at “DPR” checkpoint at Shyrokyne, 28 March 2015 | OSCE

Spot report by the OSCE Special Monitoring Mission (SMM) to Ukraine on the escalation of the situation in Shyrokyne and SMM aggressively treated at “DPR” checkpoint at Shyrokyne, 28 March 2015 | OSCE

On 27 March, the SMM observed from an observation point in the vicinity of Berdianske (government-controlled, 18km east of Mariupol) escalating fighting in Shyrokyne (“Donetsk People’s Republic” (“DPR”)-controlled, 20km east of Mariupol, 102 km south of Donetsk) counting over 225 mortar shells from 14:40hrs to 17:15hrs. The shelling had started only a few hours following an SMM visit to the “DPR” “command” in Shyrokyne.

From its position the SMM estimated that the shells were fired from a position of the Ukrainian Armed Forces located in Berdianske. The SMM assessed that the majority of these outgoing shells impacted on the southern part of the Shyrokyne village, controlled by “DPR”. About 20 mortar shells were observed to have been fired back from the area controlled by “DPR”.

When the SMM departed at 17:15hrs the fire continued in a similar intensity. According to Ukrainian and Russian Federation representatives at the Joint Centre for Control and Co- ordination (JCCC) in Bezimenne (government-controlled, 28km east of Mariupol), as well as contacts within the community of internally displaced persons (IDPs) from Shyrokyne present in Mariupol, shelling had continued until 18:35hrs on 27 March. According to the JCCC representatives, sporadic small-arms and rocket-propelled grenade (RPG) fire continued in the village until approximately 20:40hrs.

On 28 March, at approximately 10:45hrs the SMM _en route _to Novoazovsk (“DPR”- controlled, 45km east of Mariupol) was halted at a “DPR” roadblock at the northern edge of Shyrokyne. A “DPR” fighter at the roadblock approached the SMM in a hostile way and ordered the SMM to depart the scene immediately. The “DPR” fighter was handling his weapon in a manner demonstrating to SMM that he would have no hesitation to use it.

The same aggressive attitude had been displayed towards SMM during a visit to Shyrokyne on the previous day, when the “DPR” “commander” told the SMM that it would need a “DPR” escort when entering their territory (see SMM Daily report of 27 March, issued on 28 March). While the SMM turned around its vehicles to leave the roadblock, the “DPR” fighter fired three shots into the air. The SMM arrived safely to Mariupol at 12:05hrs.






Hindustani78 said:


> Foreign ministers meeting is being held in Berlin regarding the status of Ceasefire and on this the tension is increasing in Eastern Ukraine.
> 
> What about this ?
> 
> Russia is hiding its preparations for a full-scale war in Donbas, the Ukraine officer said. The enemy has recently moved *150 heavy armaments and 2,500 Russian mercenaries to Horlivka.*
> 
> *In Debaltseve, the enemy has concentrated 600 tanks and APCs and over 800 Russian mercenaries,* the official said.




Ukraine should use drones to take pictures

Latest from OSCE Special Monitoring Mission (SMM) to Ukraine based on information received as of 18:00 (Kyiv time), 29 March 2015 | OSCE







Shirokino. Chechen battalion of Sheikh Mansour (on the side of Ukraine) on the front










who started

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## munchkin

13th of April, 2015. Donetsk People's Republic, Novorossiya.

Ukrainian army has violated the ceasefire regime 66 times over the past 24 hours, the press center of the DPR Defense Ministry told the Donetsk News Agency. Ukrainian army used self-propelled guns 4 times, tanks - 7 times, APCs and IFVs - 6 times, mortars - 35 times, anti-aircraft guns - 2 times, anti-tank guided missile - 1 time, grenade launchers and small arms - 11 times. The attacks were mounted on Zhabunki, Spartak, Yasinovataya, Gorlovka, Shirokino, Naberezhnoye, Zhabichevo, Donetsk airport and the nearby Volvo Center. As a result of shelling, four people were injured.


----------



## munchkin

14th of April, 2015. Donetsk People's Republic, Novorossiya.

Over the past day, Ukrainian forces repeatedly shelled Zhobunki (near Donetsk airport) with heavy self-propelled artillery, the DPR Defense Ministry told the Donetsk News Agency.

“During the day, we registered several ceasefire violations using self-propelled guns. Near Zhobunki, Ukrainian army fired eight 15.2-cm shells,” – the DPR Defense Ministry said.

Earlier, the DPR Defense Ministry reported that the Ukrainian forces violated the ceasefire 60 times over the past 24 hours, but each incident had multiple instances of fire. In total, hundreds of shells fell on DPR territory.

“Six of the violations involved tanks. In these incidents, Ukrainian tanks fired about 20 times at settlements in the DPR. The situation was similar with mortars. We registered 30 instances of that type of violation. Using this type of weapon, Ukrainian forces fired about 200 times on our positions, including 104 using 12-cm shells. Using anti-tank weapons, they broke the ceasefire twice, firing three rounds,”– the DPR Defense Ministry added.

At least 6 Ukrainian army soldiers were KIA and 12 more were WIA yesterday.


----------



## gomerker23

Russian journalist Andrei Lunev was severely injured when he stepped onto a trip-wire activated booby trap in Shyrokyne on Tuesday. The incident happened during a visit of the OSCE mission to the village, believed to be at the centre of Sunday's reported shelling

video


Spoiler


----------



## Hindustani78

Terrorists violate ceasefire and use mortars, tanks and artillery | Міністерство оборони України
Today at 08:32 |* ID: 9162 *| Views: 51



*Tuesday, April 14*. DONBAS — According to the press center of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, on April 13, from 06:00 p.m. to 00:00 the Russian-backed terrorists of so-called ‘DPR’ and ‘LPR’ continued armed provocations, attacked the Ukrainian troops’ positions. At the demarcation line, the bandits violated the ceasefire 26 times primarily using mortars, including 120 mm mortars.

The flash point was still in Donetsk oblast where the enemy used mortars, tanks, anti-aircraft mount, automatic grenade launchers and small arms near Pisky, Avdiyvka, Opytne and Dutovka mine.

From 07:20 p.m. to 09:10 p.m. the enemy shelled Avdiyvka and Pisky by 122 mm artillery. Moreover, the militants used incendiary munitions from 10:00 p.m. to 11:00 p.m. near Avdiyvka.

There were no attacks on outskirts of Mariupol.

Lugansk oblast: the enemy used small arms near Staryi Aidar, 120 mm mortars near Sukhodol.

The enemy carried out an active aerial reconnaissance.

**************
The map reflecting the situation in Donbas as of 12.00 on April 14 has been released by the information and analytical center of the Ukrainian National Security and Defense Council.






An Ukrainian serviceman shaves in a resting place on Ukrainian position on April 14, 2015 in Berdyanske village, some 4 kms west from Shirokine village where the use of heavy weapons has been reported, on the outskirts of the strategic port city of Mariupol. The French, German, Russian and Ukranian foreign ministers expressed "grave concern" Tuesday about violations of a shaky ceasefire in separatist-held east Ukraine but pledged to continue dialogue. AFP PHOTO/GENYA SAVILOV
© AFP 




An Ukrainian serviceman stands in an armoured personnel carrier on April 14, 2015 in Berdyanske village, some 4 kms west from Shirokine village where the use of heavy weapons has been reported, on the outskirts of the strategic port city of Mariupol. 
© AFP 




An armed pro-Russian rebel hides his face in the village of Spartak near the airport of Donetsk on April 10.
© AFP 




***************

Ukraine's secret service foils terror attack in Kharkiv region - watch on - uatoday.tv
Militants arrested were found with huge weapons cache

Ukraine's secret service the SBU has detained several militants along with a massive arsenal of weapons in the restive Kharkiv region who they claim were planning to carry out major terror attacks in Kharkiv and Odesa.

Security officials said the arms cache included rocket launchers RPG-7 rocket flamethrowers, Kalashnikovs and grenade launchers. In February a *terror attack* against a peaceful Ukrainian national unity rally killed four people.

**************
Militants planning to redeploy withdrawn Grad systems to Horlivka - read on - uatoday.tv
Ukrainian military spokesman says Russian-backed militants continue to snub Minsk peace agreements



*UNIAN:* Fighters of the Donetsk People's Republic militant organization are planning to redeploy earlier withdrawn Grad multiple rocket launchers to Horlivka, National Security and Defense Council spokesman Andriy Lysenko said at a briefing in Kyiv on Tuesday.

_"According to intelligence reports, despite the Minsk agreements, the management of the DPR terrorist organization is going to redeploy the Grad multiple rocket launchers from Torez to Horlivka,_" Lysenko said.

Despite the fact that a ceasefire was supposed to come into force, the militants have *continued to attack the positions of the Ukrainian armed forces* throughout the territory of the Donbas, Ukraine's military says.

On March 18, Ukrainian Defense Minister Stepan Poltorak said that Ukraine had fulfilled all its obligations under the Minsk agreements with regard to the withdrawal of heavy weapons.

The militants previously said that they had completed the withdrawal of heavy weapons from the demarcation line.

However, photo and video evidence regularly appears on the Internet showing heavy weapons in militant-occupied areas close to the front, and the Ukrainian authorities regularly report the use of heavy weapons by the militant side against Ukrainian positions.


----------



## Hindustani78

********************

The* Black Sea Fleet will notably receive six Improved Kilo-class submarines, six Admiral Grigorovich-class frigates armed with anti-ship missiles and multi-purpose missiles, and four Ivan Gren amphibious ships. *




Reuters



In total, Vice Admiral Alexander Vitko told* Putin in September 2014 that the Black Sea Fleet will total an impressive 206 ships and vessels by 2020. This will include the addition of 80 new warships to the fleet and the expansion of a second naval base on the Black Sea at Novorossiysk. *

The expansion of the Black Sea Fleet, combined with an overall militarization of Crimea, has turned the region into a power projection platform against NATO and other frontline states along the Black Sea. 

“These weapon systems — from air defense systems that reach nearly half of the Black Sea to surface attack systems that reach almost all of the Black Sea area — have made the platform of Crimea a great platform for power projection into this area," NATO Gen. Philip Breedlove said in March.


----------



## gomerker23



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

One Ukrainian serviceman killed in past 24 hours in east: Military | Zee News
Last Updated: Wednesday, April 15, 2015 - 15:46

Kiev: One Ukrainian serviceman was killed and two were wounded in separatist eastern territories in the past 24 hours, Kiev`s military spokesman Andriy Lysenko said in a televised briefing on Wednesday.


He said the situation remained unstable. Rebels "actively used guns, rocket-propelled grenades (and) yesterday the enemy twice opened tank fire on our forces near Pisky," Lysenko said, referring to a village near rebel-held Donetsk.

Ukraine`s military and pro-Russian rebels have accused each other of intensifying attacks over the past few days, putting further strain on a two-month-old ceasefire deal.

Reuters


----------



## Hindustani78

*Situation continues to escalate in east of Ukraine | Міністерство оборони України
Wednesday, April 15*. DONBAS — According to the press center of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, yesterday, from 06:00 p.m. to 00:00 Russian-backed terrorists violated the ceasefire 23 times.

*In Donetsk oblast, the enemy used 120 mm mortars and tank armament against Ukrainian positions. Bandits attacked Avdiyvka and Opytne by automatic grenade launchers and small arms.*

*On outskirts of Mariupol, near Chermalyk, the enemy used mortars against Ukrainian positions.* The militants used* small arms 6 times near Shyrokyne*. The bandits started their attacks immediately after the OSCE SMM group departure.

Lugansk oblast: the fighting was at 08:00 p.m. near Sokolnyky, where the *enemy used mortars, anti-aircraft mounts, automatic and anti-tank grenade launchers. I*t ended in the enemy’s failure. The terrorists attacked Schastya and Orekhovo by small arms.

From 08:00 p.m. to 10:00 p.m. *the Ukrainian military observed 22 flights of the enemy’s UAVs.* The Ukrainian servicemen *shot down one drone.*






An Ukrainian serviceman mans position on April 14, 2015 in Berdyanske village, some 4 kms west from Shirokine village where the use of heavy weapons has been reported, on the outskirts of the strategic port city of Mariupol.
© AFP 






******
UPDATE: Russian tanks take part in military drills near Ukraine border - watch on - uatoday.tv

Russian drills in Krasnodar are aimed at showing the country's military capabilities

Dozens of Russian tanks and soldiers have participated in large-scale drills in the Krasnodar region, which is near the Ukrainian border. The T-90A tanks trudged through muddy fields, practicing firing shells at set targets.

The T-90A tank, which is also sometimes called the T-90 Vladimir, is a modern version of Russia's main battle tank with a welded turret.

The drills are aimed at showing the country's military capabilities which Russian President Vladimir Putin has promised to boost by spending more than USD 340 million by the end of the decade to overhaul the military.

These drills are also the latest in a number which have been further unnerving Ukraine and European NATO member states.


----------



## Galad

Hindustani78 said:


> Kiev: One Ukrainian serviceman was killed and two were wounded in separatist eastern territories in the past 24 hours, Kiev`s military spokesman Andriy Lysenko said in a televised briefing on Wednesday.


As always posting lies.Just in one fight near Peski your employers lost from 2-8 dead and 30 wounded.Your kind never learn and I`ve given you free tip.Best way to win information war-tell the truth.Ah wait,wait truth is something non-existent in your dictionary.
In another news Ukr MPs raised up there own salaries to 17,5 thousand hryvnias while rest of population received raising up of prices-gas,heating,hot water.


----------



## Hindustani78

Galad said:


> As always posting lies.Just in one fight near Peski your employers lost from 2-8 dead and 30 wounded.Your kind never learn and I`ve given you free tip.Best way to win information war-tell the truth.Ah wait,wait truth is something non-existent in your dictionary.
> In another news Ukr MPs raised up there own salaries to 17,5 thousand hryvnias while rest of population received raising up of prices-gas,heating,hot water.



Fighting is going on since a long time even when ceasefire was said to be implemented. Why you are saying that i have been employed , here i am seeing in terms of violation of a soveriegn country. 


OSCE representatives walk around the Ukraine-controlled area in Shyrokine near Mariupol in Donetsk Oblast on April 15. 
© Anastasia Vlasova




Ukrainian soldiers of volunteer Donbas Battalion rests with a dog in Shyrokine near Mariupol in Donetsk Oblast on April 15. 
© Anastasia Vlasova




Ukrainian soldiers of the volunteer Donbas Battalion launch the anti-tank machine gun in Shyrokine near Mariupol in Donetsk Oblast on April 15. 
© Anastasia Vlasova




OSCE representatives speak with Ukrainian soldiers of the volunteer Donbas Battalion in Shyrokine near Mariupol in Donetsk Oblast on April 15. 
© Anastasia Vlasova




Ukrainian soldiers of the volunteer Donbas Battalion sits on top of an armored personnel carrier in Shyrokine near Mariupol in Donetsk Oblast on April 15. 
© Anastasia Vlasova


----------



## Hindustani78

Ukrainian soldiers of the volunteer Donbas Battalion check the anti-tank machine gun in Shyrokine near Mariupol in Donetsk Oblast on April 15. 
© Anastasia Vlasova




Ukrainian soldiers of the volunteer Donbas Battalion take away the burned car at the positions of Ukrainian army in Shyrokine near Mariupol in Donetsk Oblast on April 15. 
© Anastasia Vlasova




Ukrainian servicemen of volunteer Donbas battalion check the anti-tank machine gun in Shyrokine village, near Mariupol, Donetsk Oblast on April 15. 
© Anastasia Vlasova




Ukrainian soldiers of the volunteer Donbas Battalion train with anti-tank machine guns in Shyrokine near Mariupol in Donetsk Oblast on April 15. 
© Anastasia Vlasova


----------



## munchkin

15th of April, 2015. Donetsk People's Republic, Novorossiya.

Ukrainian army has violated the ceasefire regime 50 times over the past 24 hours, the DPR Defense Ministry told the Donetsk News Agency. As a result of shelling, one DPR fighter was killed, and 5 injured. Ukrainian army fired on Shirokino, Spartak, Gorlovka, Zhabichevo, Tavricheskoye, Golmovsky, Nikolayevka, Donetsk airport and the nearby Volvo Center. The village of Shirokino has been attacked with self-propelled guns 15 times. Ukrainian forces also used tanks, infantry fighting vehicles, armoured personnel carriers, mortars, grenade launchers and small arms. Information on deaths or injuries among the civilian population is being specified. The cannonade is heard in all the districts of Donetsk this morning.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

munchkin said:


> 15th of April, 2015. Donetsk People's Republic, Novorossiya.
> 
> Ukrainian army has violated the ceasefire regime 50 times over the past 24 hours, the DPR Defense Ministry told the Donetsk News Agency. As a result of shelling, one DPR fighter was killed, and 5 injured. Ukrainian army fired on Shirokino, Spartak, Gorlovka, Zhabichevo, Tavricheskoye, Golmovsky, Nikolayevka, Donetsk airport and the nearby Volvo Center. The village of Shirokino has been attacked with self-propelled guns 15 times. Ukrainian forces also used tanks, infantry fighting vehicles, armoured personnel carriers, mortars, grenade launchers and small arms. Information on deaths or injuries among the civilian population is being specified. The cannonade is heard in all the districts of Donetsk this morning.



Is Russian Federation even want to annex Donetsk and Luhangsk ? Russian enforcements have came to Donetsk 2 days back . Is it true ?


----------



## munchkin

Hindustani78 said:


> Is Russian Federation even want to annex Donetsk and Luhangsk ? Russian enforcements have came to Donetsk 2 days back . Is it true ?




Unknown at this point. In any case, there are no internationally recognized borders. Only people controlling land is all that matters. And I think most of the rebels in Donbas are Russian citizens, poor unemployed ones.


----------



## Hindustani78

munchkin said:


> Unknown at this point. In any case, there are no internationally recognized borders. Only people controlling land is all that matters. And I think most of the rebels in Donbas are Russian citizens, poor unemployed ones.



People cant fight regular army nor they can drive tanks and use anti aircraft guns etc.

By the way April 8 2015 Article.

*The Russian-backed militants in the Donbas now have almost 700 tanks and 1,100 armored combat vehicles, according to the report of deputy commander of the ATO Valentyn Fedichev from the information center of the Donetsk regional military and civil administration in Kramatorsk, Espreso.TV reports. 

"[According to the Minsk agreements,] the 9,000 servicemen of the Russian regular armed forces must leave the occupied territories of Donetsk and Luhansk region, and all military equipment that has been illegally transferred by Russia to the territory of a sovereign state*, and this is almost *700 tanks, more than 1,100 armored combat vehicles, nearly 600 artillery systems, more than 380 MLRS and 110 air defense systems, must be withdrawn," *Fedichev said.

According to him, on April 7, 40 items of military equipment, including 10 tanks, arrived in Luhansk. On April 6, two companies of Russian troops arrived in the area of Debaltseve in Donetsk region.


----------



## gomerker23

Hindustani78 said:


> People cant fight regular army nor they can drive tanks and use anti aircraft guns etc.
> 
> By the way April 8 2015 Article.
> 
> *The Russian-backed militants in the Donbas now have almost 700 tanks and 1,100 armored combat vehicles, according to the report of deputy commander of the ATO Valentyn Fedichev from the information center of the Donetsk regional military and civil administration in Kramatorsk, Espreso.TV reports.
> 
> "[According to the Minsk agreements,] the 9,000 servicemen of the Russian regular armed forces must leave the occupied territories of Donetsk and Luhansk region, and all military equipment that has been illegally transferred by Russia to the territory of a sovereign state*, and this is almost *700 tanks, more than 1,100 armored combat vehicles, nearly 600 artillery systems, more than 380 MLRS and 110 air defense systems, must be withdrawn," *Fedichev said.
> 
> According to him, on April 7, 40 items of military equipment, including 10 tanks, arrived in Luhansk. On April 6, two companies of Russian troops arrived in the area of Debaltseve in Donetsk region.



*According to the Minsk agreements*
lol

Published on Apr 14, 2015

Russian journalist Andrei Lunev was severely injured when he stepped onto a trip-wire activated booby trap in Shyrokyne on Tuesday. The incident happened during a visit of the OSCE mission to the village, believed to be at the centre of Sunday's reported shelling.

The OSCE had time to post this snippet about something else of very little importance, but they did not find the time to post anything about Andrei Lunevs condition and how he got that way. 

OSCE Special Monitoring Mission’s Deputy Chief Monitor to visit southeast Ukraine | OSCE

KYIV, 14 April 2015 – The Deputy Chief Monitor of the OSCE Special Monitoring Mission (SMM) to Ukraine Alexander Hug will travel to southeast Ukraine today to encourage parties to further disengage in Shyrokyne and to work towards normalization and demilitarization in the town and surrounding areas.

He will also assess the humanitarian situation and conduct meetings with Joint Centre for Control and Coordination and other relevant interlocutors.

Hug will hold press conference today, 14 April 2015, at 18:00 (Kyiv time) at the conference room of the Reikartz Hotel in Mariupol.


----------



## vostok

The MP the fifth convocation of the Verkhovna Rada from the Party of Regions Oleg Kalashnikov murdered Wednesday night in Kiev, said one of his relatives.




Another victim of illegal neo-Nazi regime.


----------



## Hindustani78

gomerker23 said:


> *According to the Minsk agreements*
> lol
> 
> Published on Apr 14, 2015
> 
> Russian journalist Andrei Lunev was severely injured when he stepped onto a trip-wire activated booby trap in Shyrokyne on Tuesday. The incident happened during a visit of the OSCE mission to the village, believed to be at the centre of Sunday's reported shelling.
> 
> The OSCE had time to post this snippet about something else of very little importance, but they did not find the time to post anything about Andrei Lunevs condition and how he got that way.
> 
> OSCE Special Monitoring Mission’s Deputy Chief Monitor to visit southeast Ukraine | OSCE
> 
> KYIV, 14 April 2015 – The Deputy Chief Monitor of the OSCE Special Monitoring Mission (SMM) to Ukraine Alexander Hug will travel to southeast Ukraine today to encourage parties to further disengage in Shyrokyne and to work towards normalization and demilitarization in the town and surrounding areas.
> 
> He will also assess the humanitarian situation and conduct meetings with Joint Centre for Control and Coordination and other relevant interlocutors.
> 
> Hug will hold press conference today, 14 April 2015, at 18:00 (Kyiv time) at the conference room of the Reikartz Hotel in Mariupol.



OSCE is trying to keep things calm but its coming under attack

Apr. 8, 2015
OSCE observers have come under fire in east Ukraine *near the city of Mariupol*, from militants belonging to the so-called Donetsk People Republic. According to the rights organization's press office, the incident occurred on Tuesday *north of the village of Shyrokyne, current controlled by insurgent forces.*

*In a report, the OSCE said*: "_As the SMM (Special Monitoring Mission) approached the checkpoint on foot, a patrol member immediately encountered warning shots of heavy machine gun fire to his right, and semi-automatic rifle fire to his left."_

The observers were granted permission to travel east in the direction of Novoazovsk and a section of the Ukrainian-Russian border, after long negotiations with the militants.

The *OSCE mission* has been unable to confirm that there has been a complete withdrawal of heavy weapons from the demarcation line in the Donbas conflict zone.

The Ukrainian authorities regularly claim that the militants have attacked government-controlled positions on the front line with heavy weapons, which were supposed to have been pulled back under the Minsk peace accords which were signed in Februrary.


----------



## munchkin

Hindustani78 said:


> People cant fight regular army nor they can drive tanks and use anti aircraft guns etc.
> 
> By the way April 8 2015 Article.
> 
> *The Russian-backed militants in the Donbas now have almost 700 tanks and 1,100 armored combat vehicles, according to the report of deputy commander of the ATO Valentyn Fedichev from the information center of the Donetsk regional military and civil administration in Kramatorsk, Espreso.TV reports.
> 
> "[According to the Minsk agreements,] the 9,000 servicemen of the Russian regular armed forces must leave the occupied territories of Donetsk and Luhansk region, and all military equipment that has been illegally transferred by Russia to the territory of a sovereign state*, and this is almost *700 tanks, more than 1,100 armored combat vehicles, nearly 600 artillery systems, more than 380 MLRS and 110 air defense systems, must be withdrawn," *Fedichev said.
> 
> According to him, on April 7, 40 items of military equipment, including 10 tanks, arrived in Luhansk. On April 6, two companies of Russian troops arrived in the area of Debaltseve in Donetsk region.




Okay fine they are Russian soldiers. Russian soldiers invaded Ukraine. Russian soldiers kill Ukrainian civilians so they can have more land.

This is not a war, so there are no war crimes even if Russian soldiers do genocide on the people of Ukraine. This conflict would be a war if Ukraine declares it a war instead of an anti terror operation.


----------



## Hindustani78

munchkin said:


> Okay fine they are Russian soldiers. Russian soldiers invaded Ukraine. Russian soldiers kill Ukrainian civilians so they can have more land.
> 
> This is not a war, so there are no war crimes even if Russian soldiers do genocide on the people of Ukraine. This conflict would be a war if Ukraine declares it a war instead of an anti terror operation.



Ukraine 25 years ago was more powerful as it was having Nukes and that time Russian Federation would not even think about occupying an inche of Ukraine.

Russian Federation has used the Slavic card as well as the Orthodox card and this has drown the Ukrainians.


----------



## munchkin

Hindustani78 said:


> Ukraine 25 years ago was more powerful as it was having Nukes and that time Russian Federation would not even think about occupying an inche of Ukraine.
> 
> Russian Federation has used the Slavic card as well as the Orthodox card and this has drown the Ukrainians.




Ukraine made a bad choice giving up its nukes. Now Russia invades Ukraine by the millions, slaughter Ukraine's people, taking Ukraine's land.


----------



## Hindustani78

munchkin said:


> Ukraine made a bad choice giving up its nukes. Now Russia invades Ukraine by the millions, slaughter Ukraine's people, taking Ukraine's land.



Ukraine and Baltic states thought that for them being Independent would be enough. Ukraine become target because of its space and military industry as it was like competitor to Russian arms industry.

Poland has adopted a good policy and even the geography helped Poland.


----------



## munchkin

Hindustani78 said:


> Ukraine and Baltic states thought that for them being Independent would be enough. Ukraine become target because of its space and military industry as it was like competitor to Russian arms industry.
> 
> Poland has adopted a good policy and even the geography helped Poland.




It is likely Russians would slaughter every Ukrainian person and take all of Ukraine's land.


----------



## Hindustani78

munchkin said:


> It is likely Russians would slaughter every Ukrainian person and take all of Ukraine's land.



Russian Federation has already took Crimea and its influence is seen in Eastern Ukraine. Civilian casualities should be keep in mind.


----------



## munchkin

Hindustani78 said:


> Russian Federation has already took Crimea and its influence is seen in Eastern Ukraine. Civilian casualities should be keep in mind.




The saying goes. When you have an opportunity, don't lose it. Russia will never let go of Ukraine now. It is possible every Ukrainian will be killed and Ukraine become settled by Russian people.


----------



## Hindustani78

munchkin said:


> The saying goes. When you have an opportunity, don't lose it. Russia will never let go of Ukraine now. It is possible every Ukrainian will be killed and Ukraine become settled by Russian people.



Ukraine is already moving towards NATO and i dont think that Russian Federation is in any position to wage full scale war and if it does then again it will be destruction of Europe similar like Second world war. Is President Putin willing to be like Stalin ? Ukrainians will fight for thier land.


----------



## munchkin

Hindustani78 said:


> Ukraine is already moving towards NATO and i dont think that Russian Federation is in any position to wage full scale war and if it does then again it will be destruction of Europe similar like Second world war. Is President Putin willing to be like Stalin ? Ukrainians will fight for thier land.




NATO will never take Ukraine. Ukraine has disputed territory and NATO cannot take a country that has disputed territory. It is possible Russians will slaughter all Ukrainians and take their land. Ukraine has no weapons. Russia has high tech weapons like PAK-FA fighter jets, T-14 Armata tanks.


----------



## Hindustani78

munchkin said:


> NATO will never take Ukraine. Ukraine has disputed territory and NATO cannot take a country that has disputed territory. It is possible Russians will slaughter all Ukrainians and take their land. Ukraine has no weapons. Russia has high tech weapons like PAK-FA fighter jets, T-14 Armata tanks.



Ukraine is already moving towards and modernizing its military on par of NATO standards and even placing the fence. 

Russians cant wage all out war because it can lose territories in Arctic and Far east .


----------



## munchkin

Hindustani78 said:


> Ukraine is already moving towards and modernizing its military on par of NATO standards and even placing the fence.
> 
> Russians cant wage all out war because it can lose territories in Arctic and Far east .




Russia has nukes. No one dares to invade Russia. NATO cannot help Ukraine because NATO does not dare to fight Russia.


----------



## Hindustani78

munchkin said:


> Russia has nukes. No one dares to invade Russia. NATO cannot help Ukraine because NATO does not dare to fight Russia.



Russian Federation will not use nukes because the radition levels will effect Russians only. Nukes will be the last resort which will be used by any Nuclear power state.


----------



## munchkin

Hindustani78 said:


> Russian Federation will not use nukes because the radition levels will effect Russians only. Nukes will be the last resort which will be used by any Nuclear power state.




Russia has nukes so no one would invade Russia. Russia invades Ukraine because Ukraine does not have nukes.


----------



## Hindustani78

munchkin said:


> Russia has nukes so no one would invade Russia. Russia invades Ukraine because Ukraine does not have nukes.



All wars will be conventional because using nukes means destruction. I do agree if Ukraine would have nukes , Russian Federation would have not annexed Crimea or directly involve in Eastern Ukraine.


----------



## munchkin

Hindustani78 said:


> All wars will be conventional because using nukes means destruction. I do agree if Ukraine would have nukes , Russian Federation would have not annexed Crimea or directly involve in Eastern Ukraine.




Oh Ukrainians are in trouble now. Oh they are in trouble now.


----------



## Hindustani78

munchkin said:


> Oh Ukrainians are in trouble now. Oh they are in trouble now.



They have lost thier land but they will always remember it and even the deaths of thier soldiers and the plight of the millions of people who have lost thier loved ones and become homeless.


----------



## gomerker23

Hindustani78 said:


> OSCE is trying to keep things calm but its coming under attack
> 
> Apr. 8, 2015
> OSCE observers have come under fire in east Ukraine *near the city of Mariupol*, from militants belonging to the so-called Donetsk People Republic. According to the rights organization's press office, the incident occurred on Tuesday *north of the village of Shyrokyne, current controlled by insurgent forces.*
> 
> *In a report, the OSCE said*: "_As the SMM (Special Monitoring Mission) approached the checkpoint on foot, a patrol member immediately encountered warning shots of heavy machine gun fire to his right, and semi-automatic rifle fire to his left."_
> 
> The observers were granted permission to travel east in the direction of Novoazovsk and a section of the Ukrainian-Russian border, after long negotiations with the militants.
> 
> The *OSCE mission* has been unable to confirm that there has been a complete withdrawal of heavy weapons from the demarcation line in the Donbas conflict zone.
> 
> The Ukrainian authorities regularly claim that the militants have attacked government-controlled positions on the front line with heavy weapons, which were supposed to have been pulled back under the Minsk peace accords which were signed in Februrary.



you must read osce page
no uatoday.tv



Hindustani78 said:


> Ukraine 25 years ago was more powerful as it was having Nukes and that time Russian Federation would not even think about occupying an inche of Ukraine.
> 
> Russian Federation has used the Slavic card as well as the Orthodox card and this has drown the Ukrainians.


Ukraine has no nuclear bombs because of usa
since ee.uu not want another country outside Russia with nuclear weapons

Ukrainian bombers were destroyed by requests ee.uu


----------



## munchkin

Hindustani78 said:


> They have lost thier land but they will always remember it and even the deaths of thier soldiers and the plight of the millions of people who have lost thier loved ones and become homeless.




They will die and lose all their land.


----------



## gomerker23

Hindustani78 said:


> They have lost thier land but they will always remember it and even the deaths of thier soldiers and the plight of the millions of people who have lost thier loved ones and become homeless.



millions of people jajajaja

many of the refugees went to russia
and called to fight too went to russia

land that was gift from the USSR
also many people living on the land are Ukrainians
they are pro-Russian
good part of Ukrainian army remained in Crimea
many people in the eastern parts did not want to go fight
Ukrainian government because it had to form the National Guard with residents of the western areas and radical groups
that is the reality though not want to accept

other regions such as Kharkov, etc are pro-russia
Ukrainian government knows that without the eastern parts will not be able to pay the IMF aid

also all know that the current government of Ukraine considers Russia as an enemy
Ukraine wants oil, gas, coal, electricity at cheap price
you think Russia should continue to provide benefits to Ukraine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## munchkin

Lots of Russian army T-72B tanks






another Party of Regions MP murdered in Kiev

http://www.newsweek.com/former-ukrainian-lawmaker-murdered-kiev-interior-ministry-322627

Russian army Vikings battalion training






Russian army repeled Ukrainian attack on Spartak


----------



## munchkin

Russian army self propelled artillery training


----------



## gomerker23

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/588015870825336832Heavy shooting, shelling near #Donetsk airport today. Ceasefire monitoring group attempting to end hostilities.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/587373270346915840City-wide gunfire in #Donetsk aimed at #ukrainian drone. Saw tracer rounds streaking up from many neighborhoods. Drone reportedly down.

Экс-нардеп от Партии регионов застрелен в Киеве • Таймер


15th April 2015, city Kiev, fascist state Ukraine

Oleg Kalashnikov, former MP from the Party of Regions was shot in Kiev on April 15th.

The press service of the Ukrainian Interior Ministry reported that the murder occurred around 7.20 p. m. in the residence of the former MP, the cause of death was gunshot wounds. At the place of crime works operational investigative group.
According to Ukrainian media, Kalashnikov was killed on the 8th floor of a residential building in the area Vinogradar of Kiev, where his apartment. The media also reported that recently Kalashnikov wasthreatened with physical violence for political views, in particular the he call widely celebrate the 70th anniversary of Victory in the Great Patriotic War. However, Kalashnikov also got an extremely bad reputation among activists of "Euromaidan" as one of the organizers of the tent camp in support of Viktor Yanukovych in the Mariinsky Park during the events of the so-called "Revolution of dignity" in winter of 2013-2014.

Note that the Kalashnikov was the fourth prominent member of "Party of Regions", suddenly passed away in the last two months: at February 28, was killed by a fall from the 17th floor the former deputy head of the Party of Regions faction in the Verkhovna Rada [Parliament], Mikhail Chechetov. In March 10 was found dead ex-MP Stanislav Miller, and on 12 March found the body of the former governor of Zaporozhye region, Alexander Peklushenko. The last two, according to police, shot ourselves, and Peklushenko allegedly shot himself in the neck.

I am waiting that western media and ukro-trolls will condemn this murder...exactly like they did a few weeks ago when Nemtsow was killed...


----------



## munchkin

15th of April, 2015. Donetsk People's Republic, Novorossiya.

Graduates of the DPR military secondary schools will receive free higher military education in Russia, the DPR Minister of Education Igor Kostenok told a workshop.

“Those guys who graduate today [from our military secondary schools] who want to devote their lives to the defence of the state will now receive free education in specialised military-educational institutions in the Russian Federation. At present, we have no such higher military-educational institutions in the DPR, but we plan to reopen the now-closed Institute for Military-Political Affairs. Our military school graduates about 100 cadets; the Russians proposed to train all of them, if it came to that… of course, if hostilities rekindle, we’d have to take them up on that offer,” – he said.

15th of April, 2015. Donetsk People's Republic, Novorossiya.

Graduating students in schools of the DPR can choose to take final exams in either Russian or Ukrainian, the DPR Minister of Education and Science Igor Kostenok said.

“The Ministry of Education gave orders to ensure orderly handling of the state final examination in three subjects, Russian or Ukrainian language, mathematics, and a subject of choice,”– Igor Kostenok said. He said that students would have a choice in taking the exam in Russian or in Ukrainian. The state final exams will be from 2 to 11 June 2015.

Ukrainian journalist Sergei Sukhobok was murdered in Kiev.


----------



## vostok

In Kiev was murdered a well-known journalist Sergei Sukhobok





Another victim of illegal neo-Nazi terrorist regime.


----------



## munchkin

Ukrainian journalist *Oles' Buzina *was killed in Kiev.

СМИ сообщили об убийстве украинского журналиста Олеся Бузины: Украина: Бывший СССР: Lenta.ru


----------



## vostok

munchkin said:


> Ukrainian journalist *Oles' Buzina *was killed in Kiev.
> 
> СМИ сообщили об убийстве украинского журналиста Олеся Бузины: Украина: Бывший СССР: Lenta.ru


Journalist, writer and political analyst. Man, consistently defended Ukrainian interests and not Western interests.




He was a realy good writer.
Another victim of the neo-Nazi illegal terrorist regime .
RIP


----------



## munchkin

Lysenko reported 6 WIA yesterday. 

Oleh Kutsyn, chairman of the Donetsk regional branch of the ultra-nationalist Svoboda party, reported that a fighter with the call-sign Pioneer was killed in Peski yesterday. According to Kutsyn, Pioneer, a squad leader from the Carpathian Sich volunteer battalion, died from shrapnel wounds to his heart after an artillery shell struck a medical centre.

Ukraine Live Day 423: Constitutional Court Reviews Constitutionality of Lustration Law | The Interpreter

Putin says there are no Russian regular units troops in Ukraine. 

Deutsche Welle: Putin says no Russian troops in Ukraine

16th of April, 2015. Donetsk People's Republic, Novorossiya.

Ukrainian army has violated the ceasefire regime 78 times over the past 24 hours, the DPR Defense Ministry reports.

“We've recorded 78 violations of the ceasefire by the Ukrainian forces over the past 24 hours. They fired at us 10 times with tanks, 26 times with mortars, three times with anti-tank weapons, and four times using armoured vehicles. Besides this, there were 35 small arms and grenade incidents. They fired at Spartak, Shirokino, Zhabichevo, Oktabrsky, Lozovoe, Sakhanka, Kalinovka, and Gorlovka, both at our positions and at civilian neighbourhoods. Most incidents occurred in Zhabichevo and Shirokino. There was property damage, but there were no casualties amongst either the civilian population or our troops,” - the Defense Ministry said.


----------



## Hindustani78

Terrorists still use heavy weapons | Міністерство оборони України
Thursday, April 16. DONBAS – According to the press center of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, on April 15, from 06:00 p.m. to 00:00 there was slight de-escalation of situation in the region.

Totally, the Russian-backed terrorists attacked Ukrainian positions 10 times. The enemy used heavy weapons in breach of the Minsk agreements.

The bandits used 120 mm mortars, tanks and self-propelled artillery guns near Shyrokyne.

The terrorists attacked Pisky by automatic grenade launchers, small arms and 120 mm mortars. Near Avdiyvka, they used automatic grenade launchers and 120 mm mortars.

Lugansk: the militants used automatic grenade launchers and small arms against a check point near Stanytsya Luganska. An unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) was seen at 08:15 p.m. in the region.



gomerker23 said:


> millions of people jajajaja
> 
> many of the refugees went to russia
> and called to fight too went to russia
> 
> land that was gift from the USSR
> also many people living on the land are Ukrainians
> they are pro-Russian
> good part of Ukrainian army remained in Crimea
> many people in the eastern parts did not want to go fight
> Ukrainian government because it had to form the National Guard with residents of the western areas and radical groups
> that is the reality though not want to accept
> 
> other regions such as Kharkov, etc are pro-russia
> Ukrainian government knows that without the eastern parts will not be able to pay the IMF aid
> 
> also all know that the current government of Ukraine considers Russia as an enemy
> Ukraine wants oil, gas, coal, electricity at cheap price
> you think Russia should continue to provide benefits to Ukraine




You say things without even thinking what President Putin is saying.

Vladimir Putin admits Russia forcibly imposed Soviet model on Eastern Europe | Zee News
Last Updated: Thursday, April 16, 2015 - 18:44

Moscow: Russian President Vladimir Putin on Thursday admitted that the Soviet Union sought to "forcibly" impose the Soviet model on Eastern Europe after World War II.

"After WWII we tried to impose our model of development on many Eastern European countries and did it by force," Putin said during his annual phone-in with Russians.* "We have to admit this. And there`s nothing good about it."*

AFP


----------



## munchkin

Hindustani78 said:


> Terrorists still use heavy weapons | Міністерство оборони України
> Thursday, April 16. DONBAS – According to the press center of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, on April 15, from 06:00 p.m. to 00:00 there was slight de-escalation of situation in the region.
> 
> Totally, the Russian-backed terrorists attacked Ukrainian positions 10 times. The enemy used heavy weapons in breach of the Minsk agreements.
> 
> The bandits used 120 mm mortars, tanks and self-propelled artillery guns near Shyrokyne.
> 
> The terrorists attacked Pisky by automatic grenade launchers, small arms and 120 mm mortars. Near Avdiyvka, they used automatic grenade launchers and 120 mm mortars.
> 
> Lugansk: the militants used automatic grenade launchers and small arms against a check point near Stanytsya Luganska. An unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) was seen at 08:15 p.m. in the region.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You say things without even thinking what President Putin is saying.
> 
> Vladimir Putin admits Russia forcibly imposed Soviet model on Eastern Europe | Zee News
> Last Updated: Thursday, April 16, 2015 - 18:44
> 
> Moscow: Russian President Vladimir Putin on Thursday admitted that the Soviet Union sought to "forcibly" impose the Soviet model on Eastern Europe after World War II.
> 
> "After WWII we tried to impose our model of development on many Eastern European countries and did it by force," Putin said during his annual phone-in with Russians.* "We have to admit this. And there`s nothing good about it."*
> 
> AFP




reported for being a Lithuanian masquerading as an Indian


----------



## Hindustani78

*****************

*Ukraine resort town crumbles under frontline shells*
Last Updated: Thursday, April 16, 2015 - 19:26

Shyrokyne: A year ago, the building housed a children`s seaside camp, but now a two-metre blast hole gapes in its whitewashed wall.

Once a popular holiday resort, the village of Shyrokyne on the Azov Sea now sits on the frontline of fighting that rumbles on despite a supposed ceasefire in eastern Ukraine.

"It was a tank shell," said one Ukrainian soldier, pointing at the black hole alongside a flower mosaic on the Sunshine summer camp, a few dozen metres (yards) from the beach.

Holiday homes stand with their windows broken in the village shaken by daily fire between Ukrainian government troops and the pro-Russian rebels who control much of the east.

Trees that once lined the road to the beach are shredded by shell blasts and the benches and children`s swings are damaged.

"Instead of saying hello, they fire at us," said one Ukrainian soldier, going by the nom de guerre Geologist, a tall bald man of 54.

Ten kilometres (six miles) from the strategic port of Mariupol, the biggest remaining government-held city in the conflict zone, Shyrokyne is the latest flash point in a year-long conflict that has killed more than 6,000 people.

Six soldiers were killed on Tuesday in a flare-up of the fighting in the east.

Ukrainian military spokesman Andriy Lysenko told reporters at noon on Thursday that six more Ukrainian soldiers had been injured in the previous 24 hours.Ceasefire monitors from the Organization for Security and Cooperation in Europe visited Shyrokyne on Tuesday and Wednesday. They are calling for Shyrokyne to be demilitarised to protect civilians.

A Russian military representative monitoring the ceasefire, Alexander Lentsov, said Wednesday that the Russian and Ukrainian sides had agreed to pull back their big guns 15 kilometres (nine miles) on each side to make a buffer zone, Russian news agencies reported.

OSCE spokesman Michael Bociurkiw told reporters on Thursday there were "very intensive talks" underway but could not say whether such a withdrawal was close.

He said the humanitarian situation was "dire" with a "rapidly increasing food crisis" in parts of the conflict zone, where civilians lack drinking water and medical supplies.

The Ukrainian army has so far refused to withdraw its guns, saying it does not trust the rebels to do likewise. Some have even accused the OSCE of cooperating with the rebels.

"The rebels take advantage of the pause in the fighting when the monitors come to the village. Behind the OSCE cars there come trucks of ammunition" for the pro-Russian side, said one Ukrainian soldier in Shyrokyne, going by the name Thor.

"When the monitors leave, the rebels start firing on our positions."Ukrainian soldiers have set up one such position in the Sunshine holiday resort.

During pauses in the bombardments they play darts in a room decorated with a poster for Goodbye Lenin, a cult film on the end of communism.

Broken glass crunches underfoot in the canteen, where a sign still hangs reading "Bon appetit".

"The enemy positions are 500 or 600 metres from ours," says one Ukrainian commander, pointing to a school in the distance where he says pro-Russian forces have set up.

"Sometimes in the night they get as close as 200 metres," says another weary-looking soldier of 37, dressed in camouflage gear and a black woolly hat.

He pointed to a crater in the ground, blasted out, he said, by an 82-millimetre mortar shell.

"They are firing on us," he said. "But we are ready to defend ourselves."



munchkin said:


> reported for being a Lithuanian masquerading as an Indian



Its offcial statement from Ukrainian Military. 

Come on again, i even post from Itar tass which is official News agency of Russian Federation. Does it makes me Russian ?


----------



## munchkin

Hindustani78 said:


> *****************
> 
> *Ukraine resort town crumbles under frontline shells*
> Last Updated: Thursday, April 16, 2015 - 19:26
> 
> Shyrokyne: A year ago, the building housed a children`s seaside camp, but now a two-metre blast hole gapes in its whitewashed wall.
> 
> Once a popular holiday resort, the village of Shyrokyne on the Azov Sea now sits on the frontline of fighting that rumbles on despite a supposed ceasefire in eastern Ukraine.
> 
> "It was a tank shell," said one Ukrainian soldier, pointing at the black hole alongside a flower mosaic on the Sunshine summer camp, a few dozen metres (yards) from the beach.
> 
> Holiday homes stand with their windows broken in the village shaken by daily fire between Ukrainian government troops and the pro-Russian rebels who control much of the east.
> 
> Trees that once lined the road to the beach are shredded by shell blasts and the benches and children`s swings are damaged.
> 
> "Instead of saying hello, they fire at us," said one Ukrainian soldier, going by the nom de guerre Geologist, a tall bald man of 54.
> 
> Ten kilometres (six miles) from the strategic port of Mariupol, the biggest remaining government-held city in the conflict zone, Shyrokyne is the latest flash point in a year-long conflict that has killed more than 6,000 people.
> 
> Six soldiers were killed on Tuesday in a flare-up of the fighting in the east.
> 
> Ukrainian military spokesman Andriy Lysenko told reporters at noon on Thursday that six more Ukrainian soldiers had been injured in the previous 24 hours.Ceasefire monitors from the Organization for Security and Cooperation in Europe visited Shyrokyne on Tuesday and Wednesday. They are calling for Shyrokyne to be demilitarised to protect civilians.
> 
> A Russian military representative monitoring the ceasefire, Alexander Lentsov, said Wednesday that the Russian and Ukrainian sides had agreed to pull back their big guns 15 kilometres (nine miles) on each side to make a buffer zone, Russian news agencies reported.
> 
> OSCE spokesman Michael Bociurkiw told reporters on Thursday there were "very intensive talks" underway but could not say whether such a withdrawal was close.
> 
> He said the humanitarian situation was "dire" with a "rapidly increasing food crisis" in parts of the conflict zone, where civilians lack drinking water and medical supplies.
> 
> The Ukrainian army has so far refused to withdraw its guns, saying it does not trust the rebels to do likewise. Some have even accused the OSCE of cooperating with the rebels.
> 
> "The rebels take advantage of the pause in the fighting when the monitors come to the village. Behind the OSCE cars there come trucks of ammunition" for the pro-Russian side, said one Ukrainian soldier in Shyrokyne, going by the name Thor.
> 
> "When the monitors leave, the rebels start firing on our positions."Ukrainian soldiers have set up one such position in the Sunshine holiday resort.
> 
> During pauses in the bombardments they play darts in a room decorated with a poster for Goodbye Lenin, a cult film on the end of communism.
> 
> Broken glass crunches underfoot in the canteen, where a sign still hangs reading "Bon appetit".
> 
> "The enemy positions are 500 or 600 metres from ours," says one Ukrainian commander, pointing to a school in the distance where he says pro-Russian forces have set up.
> 
> "Sometimes in the night they get as close as 200 metres," says another weary-looking soldier of 37, dressed in camouflage gear and a black woolly hat.
> 
> He pointed to a crater in the ground, blasted out, he said, by an 82-millimetre mortar shell.
> 
> "They are firing on us," he said. "But we are ready to defend ourselves."
> 
> 
> 
> Its offcial statement from Ukrainian Military.
> 
> Come on again, i even post from Itar tass which is official News agency of Russian Federation. Does it makes me Russian ?





reported for being a Lithuanian masquerading as an Indian


----------



## gau8av

munchkin said:


> reported for being a Lithuanian masquerading as an Indian


he's on NATO payroll, just keep posting rebel pov and real news to balance out his nonstop kiev lies. 

欢迎回来 btw


----------



## Hindustani78

munchkin said:


> reported for being a Lithuanian masquerading as an Indian




That article is from an Indian Website which is posted by an Indian.

Six Ukrainian military wounded in Donbas in last day| Ukrinform
KYIV, April 16 /Ukrinform/. During the last day six Ukrainian soldiers have been wounded in the area of the anti-terrorist operation in Donbas.

Spokesman for the anti-terrorist operation in eastern Ukraine Andriy Lysenko said this at a briefing in Kyiv on Thursday, an Ukrinform correspondent reported.

"During the last day no Ukrainian servicemen have been killed, but six have been injured as a result of military clashes," Lysenko said.



gau8av said:


> he's on NATO payroll, just keep posting rebel pov and real news to balance out his nonstop kiev lies.
> 
> 欢迎回来 btw



Only i know how i am living where all the people are afraid because of the current situation around.

**********

Now latest statement from Separatist leader 

Insurgent leader Zakharchenko: Mariupol to be part of Donetsk People's Republic - read on - uatoday.tv
17:55 Apr. 16, 2015
Mariupol remaining a key objective for Russian-backed militants 

*UNIAN: Mariupol will sooner or later become part of the Donetsk People's Republic, the leader of the militant organization of that name Oleksandr Zakharchenko said on Thursday, according to Russian independent TV channel Dozhd.*

*"We will free our compatriots," Zakharchenko said. "About 23,000 soldiers are under my command, while another 30,000 people are on standby. It is very easy to take the flank of Mariupol. Do not forget that our mothers and sisters live there. Do not make us bloodthirsty animals".*

*"The agreements signed earlier in Minsk will be implemented by the militants if there is no obvious aggression from Ukraine," Zakharchenko said. According to Zakharchenko, almost two million people in the DPR "want to reunite with their homeland."*

*"We believed and will believe that we are part of the Soviet Union, part of Russia," Zakharchenko said.*

As UNIAN reported earlier, on February 12, Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko, Russian President Vladimir Putin, German Chancellor Angela Merkel and French President François Hollande held talks in Minsk to resolve the conflict in the Donbas.

Following the talks, the parties approved a package of measures aimed at the *implementation of the Minsk agreements* of September. In addition, the leaders of Ukraine, France, Germany and the Russian Federation adopted a declaration in support of these measures.

In addition to other provisions of the new agreements reached by the *Normandy Four* leaders on Thursday, February 12, the parties agreed on a ceasefire to be effective from 0001, February 15, as well as the withdrawal of all heavy weapons. The agreements also provide for the release and exchange of all prisoners.

*Despite the fact that a ceasefire was supposed to come into force*, the militants have continued to attack the positions of the Ukrainian armed forces throughout the territory of the Donbas, Ukraine's military says.


----------



## vostok

The Nazis from "Right Sector" seized and confiscated the entire edition of the newspaper "Vesti". Kiev.


----------



## flamer84

munchkin said:


> reported for being a Lithuanian masquerading as an Indian




Says the Russian with the false Canadian flags and with a 5 days acount made only to praise his illegal war in Ukraine.You parasytes have appeared like mushrooms after the rain in every forum.


----------



## Hindustani78

Michael Bociurkiw, the OSCE mission's spokesman, said on April 15 in an interview with the BBC from Kyiv that monitors also reported "intensive fighting" between Russian-backed separatists and Ukrainian forces near the airport outside the rebel-held provincial capital of Donetsk and around the village of Shyrokyne, near the strategic government-held port city of Mariupol.

Bociurkiw said the SMM monitors recorded more than 700 explosions near the Donetsk airport during a six-hour period on April 14.

He added that the fighting sides are within a few hundred meters of each other near Shyrokyne and that shelling is coming from "densely populated residential areas."

Shyrokyne is just 10 kilometers from Mariupol, and the rebel attacks there have raised concerns that the separatists may seek to take the largest government-held city in the Donetsk region and push further westward toward Crimea, the Black Sea peninsula that Russia illegally annexed from Ukraine in March 2014.

Bociurkiw said Ambassador Ertugrul Apakan, the head of the OSCE's SMM to Ukraine, has reiterated a call for a "comprehensive cease-fire" that includes the withdrawal of heavy weaponry.

"We've seen yet again," he said, "movement of heavy weaponry that should have been completely removed from the zone in which it's being used."


----------



## vostok

I suppose these noble savages were filled with anger, when the stupid Maidana-macaques stole their main attribute of primitive life - ritual jumping.


----------



## munchkin

flamer84 said:


> Says the Russian with the false Canadian flags and with a 5 days acount made only to praise his illegal war in Ukraine.You parasytes have appeared like mushrooms after the rain in every forum.




I am Canadian. See my IP location.



Hindustani78 said:


> Michael Bociurkiw, the OSCE mission's spokesman, said on April 15 in an interview with the BBC from Kyiv that monitors also reported "intensive fighting" between Russian-backed separatists and Ukrainian forces near the airport outside the rebel-held provincial capital of Donetsk and around the village of Shyrokyne, near the strategic government-held port city of Mariupol.
> 
> Bociurkiw said the SMM monitors recorded more than 700 explosions near the Donetsk airport during a six-hour period on April 14.
> 
> He added that the fighting sides are within a few hundred meters of each other near Shyrokyne and that shelling is coming from "densely populated residential areas."
> 
> Shyrokyne is just 10 kilometers from Mariupol, and the rebel attacks there have raised concerns that the separatists may seek to take the largest government-held city in the Donetsk region and push further westward toward Crimea, the Black Sea peninsula that Russia illegally annexed from Ukraine in March 2014.
> 
> Bociurkiw said Ambassador Ertugrul Apakan, the head of the OSCE's SMM to Ukraine, has reiterated a call for a "comprehensive cease-fire" that includes the withdrawal of heavy weaponry.
> 
> "We've seen yet again," he said, "movement of heavy weaponry that should have been completely removed from the zone in which it's being used."




reported for being a Lithuanian masquerading as an Indian


----------



## munchkin

16th of April, 2015. Donetsk People's Republic, Novorossiya.

About 300 Ukrainian soldiers have been injured during their attempt to break into the Donetsk airport and the settlement of Spartak, the head of the DPR Alexander Zakharchenko told journalists today.

“Yesterday, there was a battle between the nationalist battalions of the Ukrainian Armed Forces and the DPR army near the Donetsk airport. Two squadrons of the Ukrainian forces attacked us in two directions, but they were repelled. As a result, we destroyed 8 units of military equipment of the enemy. A large number of Ukrainian soldiers were killed and injured. According to radio intercepts, we found out that Ukrainian army removed around 300 soldiers from the area where the battle was taking place,” – he said.


----------



## munchkin

The chief editor of the newspaper "Netishyn Vestnik" Olga Moroz was murdered in Ukraine. 

На Украине убита главред газеты "Нетешинский вестник" вЂ” Анна Федякина вЂ” Российская газета

Ukraine's population is dropping fast.


----------



## gomerker23

Hindustani78 said:


> That article is from an Indian Website which is posted by an Indian.
> 
> Six Ukrainian military wounded in Donbas in last day| Ukrinform
> KYIV, April 16 /Ukrinform/. During the last day six Ukrainian soldiers have been wounded in the area of the anti-terrorist operation in Donbas.
> 
> Spokesman for the anti-terrorist operation in eastern Ukraine Andriy Lysenko said this at a briefing in Kyiv on Thursday, an Ukrinform correspondent reported.
> 
> "During the last day no Ukrainian servicemen have been killed, but six have been injured as a result of military clashes," Lysenko said.
> 
> 
> 
> Only i know how i am living where all the people are afraid because of the current situation around.
> 
> **********
> 
> Now latest statement from Separatist leader
> 
> Insurgent leader Zakharchenko: Mariupol to be part of Donetsk People's Republic - read on - uatoday.tv
> 17:55 Apr. 16, 2015
> Mariupol remaining a key objective for Russian-backed militants
> 
> *UNIAN: Mariupol will sooner or later become part of the Donetsk People's Republic, the leader of the militant organization of that name Oleksandr Zakharchenko said on Thursday, according to Russian independent TV channel Dozhd.*
> 
> *"We will free our compatriots," Zakharchenko said. "About 23,000 soldiers are under my command, while another 30,000 people are on standby. It is very easy to take the flank of Mariupol. Do not forget that our mothers and sisters live there. Do not make us bloodthirsty animals".*
> 
> *"The agreements signed earlier in Minsk will be implemented by the militants if there is no obvious aggression from Ukraine," Zakharchenko said. According to Zakharchenko, almost two million people in the DPR "want to reunite with their homeland."*
> 
> *"We believed and will believe that we are part of the Soviet Union, part of Russia," Zakharchenko said.*
> 
> As UNIAN reported earlier, on February 12, Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko, Russian President Vladimir Putin, German Chancellor Angela Merkel and French President François Hollande held talks in Minsk to resolve the conflict in the Donbas.
> 
> Following the talks, the parties approved a package of measures aimed at the *implementation of the Minsk agreements* of September. In addition, the leaders of Ukraine, France, Germany and the Russian Federation adopted a declaration in support of these measures.
> 
> In addition to other provisions of the new agreements reached by the *Normandy Four* leaders on Thursday, February 12, the parties agreed on a ceasefire to be effective from 0001, February 15, as well as the withdrawal of all heavy weapons. The agreements also provide for the release and exchange of all prisoners.
> 
> *Despite the fact that a ceasefire was supposed to come into force*, the militants have continued to attack the positions of the Ukrainian armed forces throughout the territory of the Donbas, Ukraine's military says.



odessa too
lol

Poroshenko conducted an operation against terrorists but nevertheless killed many civilians using ballistic missiles
Ukrainian government cut gas villagers
with silly excuses

East residents are entitled to disregard the current government






Odessa. Repressions. Radical Ukrainian nationalists from 'Right Sector' kidnap people


Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


poroshenko kill people

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## munchkin

Russian invasion soldiers butchering Ukrainians






Russian invasion soldier from Texas


----------



## vostok

In memory of Oles Buzina
Памяти Олеся Бузины (от паблика АнтиМайдан) - YouTube
Illegal Junta every day mudering descent, good people. But the West for some reason reacts only whan hyenas, such as Nemtsov are killed.


----------



## Hindustani78

Thursday, April 16. MARIUPOL – Local enterprises, civil building companies of Odesa and Volyn oblasts are constructing the defensive line consisting of dug-outs, strong points and firing emplacements around Mariupol.

“Sappers and civil specialists work 24 hours a day and are actively constructing these fortifications and carrying out engineering works in our sector. A good weather is favorable for us. Thus, this industrial city will be defended from a possible military attack,” chief of engineer service of the Sector remarked.

After completion of works, fortifications and engineering installations will be transferred to commanders of units in the region.

















***************
Pro-Russian rebels bring heavy artillery to Debaltseve - ATO Headquarters| Ukrinform
KYIV, April 17 /Ukrinform/. Russian-backed rebels transport heavy artillery to Debaltseve, the city 75 kilometers northeast of Donetsk.

This was announced by Deputy Commander of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) forces in eastern Ukraine Valentyn Fedychev, according to Donetsk Regional State Administration's press service.

*"A new batch of military hardware has arrived in Debaltseve, including ten Gvozdika and four Akatsia self-propelled artillery units, and four tanks," *Fedychev said.

In addition, a field base of Russian-backed separatists with *20 Grad MLRS, over 30 T-72 tanks and up to 15 BMP-2 armored personnel vehicles, and several dozens of trucks are stationed near the village of Ternove (near the town of Torez) in Donetsk region. *

Fedychev noted that the rebels have been training their tactical groups on urban warfare in one of the boot camps near the city of Alchevsk in Luhansk region. 





**********************

399 people held captive by militants - Medvedchuk| Ukrinform

KYIV, April 17 /Ukrinform/. *399 people, including 240 servicemen, are held captive by militants in eastern Ukraine. *

These data have been reported by special representative for humanitarian issues within the Trilateral Contact Group to resolve situation in eastern Ukraine Viktor Medvedchuk, according to TSN.

*"1450 people are considered missing. But the number may change. Every day, the hard work is being conducted, we update the data, search for people, share the lists," *Medvedchuk says.

He notes he has never met with other participants in the talks from Ukraine, in particular with Volodymyr Ruban, Vasyl Budyk or Yuri Tandyt.

*"From personal experience I can say one thing: the issue of prisoner exchange should be addressed directly. We work in such a mode. I and SBU [officers] have organized exchange since the second half of last December. During this time we have released 321 servicemen of the Armed Forces of Ukraine and the National Guard," *Medvedchuk says.

***********
Ukrainian soldiers of the volunteer Donbas Battalion check an anti-tank machine gun in the village of Shyrokyne, 10 kilometers east Mariupol along the Azov Sea on April 15.
© Anastasia Vlasova 









**************
The Ukrainian flag has been raised by soldiers in a village on the front line in Luhansk region.Apr. 17, 2015


----------



## vostok

Another aid convoy from Russia arrived in Lugansk 16/04/15




120 trucks with aids for Donbass.


----------



## Hindustani78

vostok said:


> Another aid convoy from Russia arrived in Lugansk 16/04/15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 120 trucks with aids for Donbass.



How is this Aid being distributed ?


----------



## vostok

Hindustani78 said:


> How is this Aid being distributed ?


Weird question. This is not the first humanitarian mission on planet Earth.


----------



## Hindustani78

vostok said:


> Weird question. This is not the first humanitarian mission on planet Earth.



I mean NGO's or the Luhansk Adm.etc ?


----------



## vostok

Hindustani78 said:


> I mean NGO's or the Luhansk Adm.etc ?


Who cares? The main thing is that for thousands of people in the Donbas these convoys - the only way to survive.


----------



## munchkin

Hindustani78 said:


> How is this Aid being distributed ?




distributed by the Russian invasion army


----------



## Hindustani78

vostok said:


> Who cares? The main thing is that for thousands of people in the Donbas these convoys - the only way to survive.



But still who is responsible for giving the Aid ?


----------



## vostok

Hindustani78 said:


> But still who is responsible for giving the Aid ?


I can confidently say one thing - it's not me.

Another Ukrainian Journalist Found Dead, Murder Suspected





The editor in chief of the Ukrainian publication Neteshinskiy Vestnik has been murdered, as reported by the Bulgarian National Television.

The body of *Olga Moroz* has been found in her home in the city of Neteshin. Investigators have found traces of violence. The reasons behind the *murder* have not yet been established, but according to the police the most probable seems to be her work in the media.

The latest article that Moroz had been working on was connected to the illegal felding.

Murderers of the pro-Russian publicist *Oles Buzina* ahd his associate *Sergei Suhobok* found dead in Kiev remain unestablished. The reasons behind the crime are yet unclear although investigators believe them to be connected with the professional activities of the journalist.

Meanwhile, a *supporter* of the former Ukrainian President Yanukovych has also been shot dead. *Oleg Kalashnikov* was murdered on April 15 and the circumstances and culprits need yet to be established.

Oleksandar Peklushenko and Mihaylo Chechetov were also killed over the past few months and the cause is largely connected to their support for Yanukovych.

Meanwhile, the former President's son was found drowned in the lake of Baikal in March of this year. 
Another Ukrainian Journalist Found Dead, Murder Suspected - Novinite.com - Sofia News Agency
Another victim of illegal terrorist Nazi regime.


----------



## munchkin

Hindustani78 said:


> But still who is responsible for giving the Aid ?




the Russian invasion army is responsible


----------



## vostok

Modern day Hitlerjugend, Ukraine.


----------



## Hindustani78

vostok said:


> I can confidently say one thing - it's not me.



But still as you are talking about the situation in Ukraine then you should atleast we aware of.


----------



## vostok

Hindustani78 said:


> But still as you are talking about the situation in Ukraine then you should atleast we aware of.


Actually, it is you talking about the situation in Ukraine, and I am living here. So do not tell me what I have to do and what do not. I'm not telling you to stop post here disgusting fascist propaganda that even Goebbels would have envied.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Homo Sapiens

vostok said:


> Actually, it is you talking about the situation in Ukraine, and I am living here. So do not tell me what I have to do and what do not. I'm not telling you to stop post here disgusting fascist propaganda that even Goebbels would have envied.


In which city do you live?


----------



## vostok

Doyalbaba said:


> In which city do you live?


In a small town in Nikolaev region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## munchkin

vostok said:


> In a small town in Nikolaev region.




Isn't it dangerous for you to post on PDF? If Right Sector thugs find you they murder


----------



## flamer84

vostok said:


> Actually, it is you talking about the situation in Ukraine, and I am living here. So do not tell me what I have to do and what do not. I'm not telling you to stop post here disgusting fascist propaganda that even Goebbels would have envied.





Calm down Trotsky,you'll pop a vein.



munchkin said:


> Isn't it dangerous for you to post on PDF? If Right Sector thugs find you they murder




He's in a Kremlin basement posting in 12 hour shifts,sitting next to a shirtless Stalin poster as fap material.


----------



## munchkin

What happening in Donbas? Do militia aim to liberate all of Donbas? Are Ukrainians trying to take back the capitals Donetsk and Lugansk?


----------



## vostok

munchkin said:


> Isn't it dangerous for you to post on PDF? If Right Sector thugs find you they murder


For now they killing only major figures - journalists and politicians, and I'm nobody. I hope this is all over before they begin to kill or put in concentration camps ordinary people who disagreed with Nazi ideology.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## munchkin

vostok said:


> For now they killing only major figures - journalists and politicians, and I'm nobody. I hope this is all over before they begin to kill or put in concentration camps ordinary people who disagreed with Nazi ideology.




Fascist is not necessarily Nazi. Mussolini was a fascist, yet he was not a Nazi.


----------



## Hindustani78

One Ukrainian military wounded in Donbas in last day| Ukrinform
KYIV, April 17 /Ukrinform/. During the last day one Ukrainian soldier has been wounded in the area of the anti-terrorist operation in Donbas.

Spokesman for the anti-terrorist operation in eastern Ukraine Andriy Lysenko said this at a briefing in Kyiv on Friday, an Ukrinform correspondent reported.

"During the last day no Ukrainian servicemen have been killed, but one has been injured near the village of Pisky," Lysenko said.

The map reflecting the situation in Donbas as of 12.00 on April 17 has been released by the information and analytical center of the Ukrainian National Security and Defense Council.








vostok said:


> In memory of Oles Buzina
> Памяти Олеся Бузины (от паблика АнтиМайдан) - YouTube
> Illegal Junta every day mudering descent, good people. But the West for some reason reacts only whan hyenas, such as Nemtsov are killed.



Reports have came out that dark blue Ford Focus car's license plates were reported to have been *from either Latvia or Belorussia.*


----------



## vostok

munchkin said:


> Fascist is not necessarily Nazi. Mussolini was a fascist, yet he was not a Nazi.


I know terminological differences, but in our country Nazism has always been synonymous with fascism. We more often called Germans fascists than the Nazis during the War.



Hindustani78 said:


> One Ukrainian military wounded in Donbas in last day| Ukrinform
> KYIV, April 17 /Ukrinform/. During the last day one Ukrainian soldier has been wounded in the area of the anti-terrorist operation in Donbas.
> 
> Spokesman for the anti-terrorist operation in eastern Ukraine Andriy Lysenko said this at a briefing in Kyiv on Friday, an Ukrinform correspondent reported.
> 
> "During the last day no Ukrainian servicemen have been killed, but one has been injured near the village of Pisky," Lysenko said.
> 
> The map reflecting the situation in Donbas as of 12.00 on April 17 has been released by the information and analytical center of the Ukrainian National Security and Defense Council.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reports have came out that dark blue Ford Focus car's license plates were reported to have been *from either Latvia or Belorussia.*


I do not think that it matter for murderers what numbers had the auto for the action.


----------



## gau8av

Hindustani78 said:


> Only i know how i am living where all the people are afraid because of the current situation around.


but still you're actively participating in making them more paranoid by your nonstop false Ukie propaganda, shame on you.

it's so obvious to anyone who cares to research the Ukraine situation that this all began with the US/CIA sponsored coup where neo nazi groups used violence to overthrow the government and it's also _painfully obvious_ to anyone with half a brain that Russia will not be aggressor to any of you Baltic NATO babies. 

you're obviously on someone's payroll to spam this board with nazi nonsense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## munchkin

Russian invasion army Diesel battalion training






The situation of Russian invasion of Donbas. Russian invaders currently have the capitals Donetsk and Lugansk.






Russian invasion soldier sniper


----------



## Hindustani78

vostok said:


> Actually, it is you talking about the situation in Ukraine, and I am living here. So do not tell me what I have to do and what do not. I'm not telling you to stop post here disgusting fascist propaganda that even Goebbels would have envied.



I am following events since 2006 and have always try to understand the reasons behind the problems over there.

You are saying that you are living in *Mykolaiv Oblast* which is part of Ukraine, how come you will say offcial website of Ukraine as fascist propaganda ?

Ukrainian servicemen from Dnipro-1 regiment run out of their redoubt in Lebedinskoe village, near Mariupol, Donetsk Oblast on April 17. 
© Anastasia Vlasova




Ukrainian servicemen from Dnipro-1 regiment greet each other near their redoubt in Lebedinskoe village, near Mariupol, Donetsk Oblast on April 17. 
© Anastasia Vlasova


----------



## munchkin

Hindustani78 said:


> I am following events since 2006 and have always try to understand the reasons behind the problems over there.
> 
> You are saying that you are living in *Mykolaiv Oblast* which is part of Ukraine, how come you will say offcial website of Ukraine as fascist propaganda ?
> 
> Ukrainian servicemen from Dnipro-1 regiment run out of their redoubt in Lebedinskoe village, near Mariupol, Donetsk Oblast on April 17.
> © Anastasia Vlasova
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukrainian servicemen from Dnipro-1 regiment greet each other near their redoubt in Lebedinskoe village, near Mariupol, Donetsk Oblast on April 17.
> © Anastasia Vlasova




Out of curiosity, are you Lithuanian or Indian?


----------



## Hindustani78

munchkin said:


> Out of curiosity, are you Lithuanian or Indian?



Indian living in Republic of Lithuania.


----------



## Neutron

Russian and US both are playing dangerous game in the region

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Thinkingsoldier said:


> Russian and US both are playing dangerous game in the region




United States is not playing any game. Majority of EU countries which are member of NATO were not understanding that they have to increase thier military budgets. If i remember correctly, US Secretary of Defense, Robert Gates did asked EU countries to increase thier military expenditures in 2010 or 2011. United States has took lot of financial burden which resulted in economic crisis.


----------



## munchkin

Hindustani78 said:


> Indian living in Republic of Lithuania.




For how long?


----------



## Hindustani78

munchkin said:


> For how long?



Around 10 years

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## munchkin

Russia invaded Ukraine and set up New Russia which is eventually to be inhabited by millions of unemployed poor Russian citizens. This gets rid of Russia's poverty problem.

Hundresds of T-72B tanks manned by unemployed poor Russians


----------



## Hindustani78

munchkin said:


> Russia invaded Ukraine and set up New Russia which is eventually to be inhabited by millions of unemployed poor Russian citizens. This gets rid of Russia's poverty problem.
> 
> Hundresds of T-72B tanks manned by unemployed poor Russians



44.5 metric tons tanks with night vision system are being driven by unemployed poor Russians ?


----------



## munchkin

Hindustani78 said:


> 44.5 metric tons tanks with night vision system are being driven by unemployed poor Russians ?




Correct. Unemployed poor people.


----------



## munchkin

Unemployed poor Russian invaders firing 120 mm mortars in February. At 1:19 we can see the mortar rounds were manufactured in 1993, so they were manufactured in Russia, not in Ukraine.


----------



## vostok

Hindustani78 said:


> You are saying that you are living in *Mykolaiv Oblast* which is part of Ukraine, how come you will say offcial website of Ukraine as fascist propaganda ?


Are you serious?  
Similarly, as in Germany was official Nazi propaganda. So is in Ukraine now.


----------



## vostok

In Novoazovsk reinstated statue of Lenin, which was destroyed by the Nazi occupiers.


----------



## Hindustani78

vostok said:


> Are you serious?
> Similarly, as in Germany was official Nazi propaganda. So is in Ukraine now.



I have read that Ukrainian name of the city is Микола́їв, for which the transliteration is _*Mykolaiv*_, or officially, _Mykolayiv_. The Russian name is Никола́ев, which transliterates as _*Nikolaev*_ or _Nikolayev_.







How it will become German Propaganda ? 

****************
Militants launch 31 attacks at night| Ukrinform

KYIV, April 18 /Ukrinform/. The militants violated the ceasefire 31 times since 17:00 till midnight, April 17. In particular, they used mortars to launch 14 attacks and artillery to launch four attacks.

This has been announced by ATO spokesman Serhiy Danylenko.

*"The enemy used mortars, automatic grenade launchers, anti-aircraft mounts and small arms to launch intense attacks on positions of our troops in Luhansk region near Shchastia, Syze, Novotoshkivka, Stanytsia Luhanska, Krymske and Sokolniki,"* he said.

In Donetsk region, the enemy used mortars to fire on ATO forces near Avdiyivka, Pisky and Mayorske. In addition, Pisky village was shelled with tanks, artillery of 122 mm caliber, automatic grenade launchers and small arms. 

*******************


----------



## vostok

Hindustani78 said:


> I have read that Ukrainian name of the city is Микола́їв, for which the transliteration is _*Mykolaiv*_, or officially, _Mykolayiv_. The Russian name is Никола́ев, which transliterates as _*Nikolaev*_ or _Nikolayev_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How it will become German Propaganda ?


The Third Reich, I gave as an example of the state, where it was the official propaganda of fascism (Nazism). Just as it is now in Ukraine. Ban communism, rewriting history, cleansing in officials and the military, killing dissenters.
We can only hope that the junta will fall before it build concentration camps and start to burning people in thousands.
Strictly speaking, in Ukraine is not Nazism and not fascism. In Ukraine - oligarchic junta using fascist paramilitary groups as the main force to suppress dissent.


----------



## Hindustani78

vostok said:


> The Third Reich, I gave as an example of the state, where it was the official propaganda of fascism (Nazism). Just as it is now in Ukraine. Ban communism, rewriting history, cleansing in officials and the military, killing dissenters.
> We can only hope that the junta will fall before it build concentration camps and start to burning people in thousands.
> Strictly speaking, in Ukraine is not Nazism and not fascism. In Ukraine - oligarchic junta using fascist paramilitary groups as the main force to suppress dissent.



I just dont understand one thing. When USSR was disintergrated , Why that time Russian Federation agreed on Independent Ukraine state and now why its termed as Nazism or Fascism , if they are defending thier soveriginty ?


----------



## vostok

Hindustani78 said:


> I just dont understand one thing. When USSR was disintergrated , Why that time Russian Federation agreed on Independent Ukraine state and now why its termed as Nazism or Fascism , if they are defending thier soveriginty ?


If the West does not accept Ukrainian coup, If the Nazis, who came to power just agreed to return the Russian status of state language - no one would have thought to separate from Ukraine.
That is, Russia should recognize the sovereignty of Ukraine, but Ukraine can not recognize the sovereignty of New Russia? This is a strange logic. If people do not want to live in a country where they burned alive for the pro-Russian sentiments (and after Odessa no one is punished) - it is their sacred right.
US separated from Britain, India separated from Britain. Lithuania seceded from the Soviet Union. 
Kosovo separated from Serbia.
Novorossia separated from Ukraine - what's the problem?


----------



## Hindustani78

vostok said:


> If the West does not accept Ukrainian coup, If the Nazis, who came to power just agreed to return the Russian status of state language - no one would have thought to separate from Ukraine.
> That is, Russia should recognize the sovereignty of Ukraine, but Ukraine can not recognize the sovereignty of New Russia? This is a strange logic. If people do not want to live in a country where they burned alive for the pro-Russian sentiments (and after Odessa no one is punished) - it is their sacred right.
> US separated from Britain, India separated from Britain. *Lithuania seceded from the Soviet Union.
> Kosovo separated from Serbia.*
> Novorossia separated from Ukraine - what's the problem?



During the USSR disintergration in the 90's. SSR Republics were seperated in which Russian Federation played the biggest role and all the SSR Republics agreed on peaceful co existence and respect of the Soveriginty of each other.

Russian Federation first left Eastern Germany which let the fall of Berlin wall in 1989 and then only other SSR Republics went for Independence. Republic of Lithuania was said to be the first to go for seperation from USSR but how come anyone can forget that first it was German SSR. 






Case of Republic of India cant be taken in here because British never controlled the whole India.


----------



## vostok

Hindustani78 said:


> During the USSR disintergration in the 90's. SSR Republics were seperated in which Russian Federation played the biggest role and all the SSR Republics agreed on peaceful co existence and respect of the Soveriginty of each other.
> 
> Russian Federation first left Eastern Germany which let the fall of Berlin wall in 1989 and then only other SSR Republics went for Independence. Republic of Lithuania was said to be the first to go for seperation from USSR but how come anyone can forget that first it was German SSR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Case of Republic of India cant be taken in here because British never controlled the whole India.


At one time in the USSR existed Karelian-Finnish Soviet Republic. Then it became an autonomous republic. That is, if its status has not changed - it also would be now an independent state.
New Russia - the territory, which was incorporated into the Ukrainian Soviet Republic without the consent of its inhabitants in 1922 (instead of staying separated Odessa Soviet Republic and the Donetsk Soviet Republic). In 1953, also without the consent of local residents to the Ukrainian Soviet Socialist Republic was annexed Crimea. Why? Because in the USSR there were no borders.
Now the population of New Russia wants to secede from Ukraine, because we do not want to be part of Europe or NATO - this is betrayal of our ancestry. If this is our will - no one has the right to challenge our right to self-determination.


----------



## Hindustani78

vostok said:


> At one time in the USSR existed Karelian-Finnish Soviet Republic. Then it became an autonomous republic. That is, if its status has not changed - it also would be now an independent state.
> New Russia - the territory, which was incorporated into the Ukrainian Soviet Republic without the consent of its inhabitants in 1922 (instead of staying separated Odessa Soviet Republic and the Donetsk Soviet Republic). In 1953, also without the consent of local residents to the Ukrainian Soviet Socialist Republic was annexed Crimea. Why? Because in the USSR there were no borders.
> Now the population of New Russia wants to secede from Ukraine, because we do not want to be part of Europe or NATO - this is betrayal of our ancestry. If this is our will - no one has the right to challenge our right to self-determination.



SSR Republics were having thier internal borders and i have read that even there were restriction on internal immigration placed. SSR Citizens from Far East were not allowed to come to the Western SSR etc but there were systematic transfer of Ethnic Russian in all the SSR Republics and thats why we see significant numbers of Russian Speakers in all the port cities or industrial hubs in all the Ex SSR Republics. 

In reality it was Russian Federation which started the disintergration of USSR and hold talks with all the other SSR and made Ukraine SSR to give up Nuclear weapons in the name of Nuclear reduction treaty and by 1996 Independent Ukraine gave up its Nuclear warheads.

Ukraine was the most powerful of all the SSR Republics after Russian Federation and now even i am sad to see by which problems the Ukranian people are going through.


----------



## vostok

Hindustani78 said:


> SSR Republics were having thier internal borders and i have read that even there were restriction on internal immigration placed. SSR Citizens from Far East were not allowed to come to the Western SSR etc but there were systematic transfer of Ethnic Russian in all the SSR Republics and thats why we see significant numbers of Russian Speakers in all the port cities or industrial hubs in all the Ex SSR Republics.
> 
> In reality it was Russian Federation which started the disintergration of USSR and hold talks with all the other SSR and made Ukraine SSR to give up Nuclear weapons in the name of Nuclear reduction treaty and by 1996 Independent Ukraine gave up its Nuclear warheads.
> 
> Ukraine was the most powerful of all the SSR Republics after Russian Federation and now even i am sad to see by which problems the Ukranian people are going through.


The USSR was the de-jure federation, de-facto - unitary state. There were no restrictions, people lived there, where they wanted to, because the standard of living differed slightly, salaries differed only by climatic zones (in south paid less in the Arctic - more, but prices were different too), rather than administrative boundaries.
If in 1922 won the unitarian project of Stalin, all Soviet republics would be autonomose territories within the RSFSR. But the Lenin's federation project won - that planted a bomb under the base of the state.
History has yet to assess the traitors - Gorbachev, Yakovlev, Yeltsin, Kravchuk and others.
In fact, Russia wanted to keep nuclear weapons in the former republics. This would exceed the limits of treaties and have additional arsenals, as the US has in France and Britain.


----------



## Hindustani78

vostok said:


> The USSR was the de-jure federation, de-facto - unitary state. There were no restrictions, people lived there, where they wanted to, because the standard of living differed slightly, salaries differed only by climatic zones (in south paid less in the Arctic - more, but prices were different too), rather than administrative boundaries.
> If in 1922 won the unitarian project of Stalin, all Soviet republics would be autonomose territories within the RSFSR. But the Lenin's federation project won - that planted a bomb under the base of the state.
> History has yet to assess the traitors - Gorbachev, Yakovlev, Yeltsin, Kravchuk and others.
> In fact, Russia wanted to keep nuclear weapons in the former republics. This would exceed the limits of treaties and have additional arsenals, as the US has in France and Britain.



Wasnt there restrictions placed on internal immigration and systemically citizens of other SSR mainly the Russian Speakers were settlements in all the SSR Republics mainly around the port cities, military industries, natural resources reserves etc? 

Each Ex SSR use to have its own language and on this basis only different ethinicity were there but the main thing is this that When Ethinic Russian were settled in other Ex SSR Republics , they were not interested in learning the language of those EX SSR Republics but when those citizens of Ex SSR goes to Russian SSR, they need to give up thier language and adopt Russian language and still be called not Russian ?


----------



## vostok

Hindustani78 said:


> Wasnt there restrictions placed on internal immigration and systemically citizens of other SSR mainly the Russian Speakers were settlements in all the SSR Republics mainly around the port cities, military industries, natural resources reserves etc?
> 
> Each Ex SSR use to have its own language and on this basis only different ethinicity were there but the main thing is this that When Ethinic Russian were settled in other Ex SSR Republics , they were not interested in learning the language of those EX SSR Republics but when those citizens of Ex SSR goes to Russian SSR, they need to give up thier language and adopt Russian language and still be called not Russian ?


In the Soviet Union were the languages of the national republics (have official status) and was the language of international communication - Russian. Culture of the Peoples of the USSR carefully preserved and developed, many primitive people got their own alphabet and literary norms.
Russians lived in all the territories of the former Russian Empire. Until 1917, Ukrainians (Little Russians) and Belarussians also considered Russians in documents (many, like me, think so still).
Ukraine - the birthplace of Russian and Ukrainian languages. The most stupid, dangerous and deadly mistake for Ukraine - to abandon bilingualism and go for total Ukrainianization.
Little Russians were the same creators of the Russian Empire and the Soviet Union, as well as the Great Russians. The percentage of inhabitants from USSR in the Kremlin was more than inhabitants of the RSFSR.


----------



## Hindustani78

vostok said:


> In the Soviet Union were the languages of the national republics (have official status) and was the language of international communication - Russian. Culture of the Peoples of the USSR carefully preserved and developed, many primitive people got their own alphabet and literary norms.
> Russians lived in all the territories of the former Russian Empire. Until 1917, Ukrainians (Little Russians) and Belarussians also considered Russians in documents (many, like me, think so still).



Wasnt those Russian Speakers settled in systemic way ? 

I know here you are talking about nationality but after disintregration of USSR , if that concept is applied now then its like violation of the Soveriginity and interigity of those countries. Dont you think so ?


----------



## vostok

Hindustani78 said:


> Wasnt those Russian Speakers settled in systemic way ?
> 
> I know here you are talking about nationality but after disintregration of USSR , if that concept is applied now then its like violation of the Soveriginity and interigity of those countries. Dont you think so ?


If Russian wanted to populate the entire territory of the Russian Empire USSR, they just destroyed the local population, as the Anglo-Saxons did in America.
It so happened that in the factories, most engineers were Russian, many doctors and teachers in Central Asia was Russian.
Yes, I recognize the right of Novorossia on national sovereignty and territorial integrity within the southern and eastern regions of the former Ukraine.


----------



## Hindustani78

vostok said:


> If Russian wanted to populate the entire territory of the Russian Empire USSR, they just destroyed the local population, as the Anglo-Saxons did in America.
> It so happened that in the factories, most engineers were Russian, many doctors and teachers in Central Asia was Russian.
> Yes, I recognize the right of Novorossia on national sovereignty and territorial integrity within the southern and eastern regions of the former Ukraine.



Russian Federation is one of the founding members of UN then how come Russian Federation over look UN treaty ? Those engineers, doctors and teachers all those comes under systemic settlements and even systemic selection of people and giving them jobs and giving them better life and denying rights of the other citizens. 


But in that arent you violating the sovereignty and territorial integrity of Ukraine ?


----------



## munchkin

8,600 Ukrainian soldiers deserted and jointed Russian invaders

Desertion proceedings in progress against 8,600 soldiers in Ukraine



Hindustani78 said:


> Russian Federation is one of the founding members of UN then how come Russian Federation over look UN treaty ?
> 
> But in that arent you violating the sovereignty and territorial integrity of Ukraine ?




What UN? Who cares about UN? It's not a state. It has no army.



Hindustani78 said:


> But in that arent you violating the sovereignty and territorial integrity of Ukraine ?




Yeah, and what are you gonna do about it? We got weapons. We can invade any country we like.


----------



## Hindustani78

munchkin said:


> 8,600 Ukrainian soldiers deserted and jointed Russian invaders
> 
> Desertion proceedings in progress against 8,600 soldiers in Ukraine
> 
> Desertion proceedings doesnt means that they have joined Russians






> What UN? Who cares about UN? It's not a state. It has no army.



UN is an International platform for all the members. Its membership club of all the nation states.


----------



## munchkin

Hindustani78 said:


> Why that time Russian Federation agreed on Independent Ukraine state and now why its termed as Nazism or Fascism , if they are defending thier soverigint




We agreed Ukraine is legit before. We now say Ukraine is not legit. What? We can't change our opinion? 



Hindustani78 said:


> UN is an International platform for all the members. Its membership club of all the nation states.




F UN. We Russians invade whoever we like. NO one can stop us.


----------



## vostok

Hindustani78 said:


> Russian Federation is one of the founding members of UN then how come Russian Federation over look UN treaty ? Those engineers, doctors and teachers all those comes under systemic settlements and even systemic selection of people and giving them jobs and giving them better life and denying rights of the other citizens.
> 
> But in that arent you violating the sovereignty and territorial integrity of Ukraine ?


No, Russian and other nations had equal wages, it was not dependent on nationality.
I'll reveal you the secret, but it is the people of the RSFSR lived poorer than people in other republics. First of all, the Party and the government cares about the Caucasus, the Baltic states, Ukraine - and only then about the inhabitants of the RSFSR.
In Ukraine, there was a coup d'etat. The fascists say - a revolution. And after the revolutions states have a tendency to break. The same thing happened with Ukraine. There is no more present days Ukraine. She is died.
Novorossiya is reborned.


----------



## Hindustani78

munchkin said:


> We agreed Ukraine is legit before. We now say Ukraine is not legit. What? We can't change our opinion?




Resolution adopted by the General Assembly on 27 March 2014 in which majority of members are for territorial intergity of Ukraine. 

Recalling the obligations of all States under Article 2 of the Charter to refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any State.





> F UN. We Russians invade whoever we like. NO one can stop us.



I think Russian Federation can invade but they cant hold it for long time.



vostok said:


> No, Russian and other nations had equal wages, it was not dependent on nationality.
> I'll reveal you the secret, but it is the people of the RSFSR lived poorer than people in other republics. First of all, the Party and the government cares about the Caucasus, the Baltic states, Ukraine - and only then about the inhabitants of the RSFSR.
> In Ukraine, there was a coup d'etat. The fascists say - a revolution. And after the revolutions states have a tendency to break. The same thing happened with Ukraine. There is no more present days Ukraine. She is died.
> Novorossiya is reborned.



This has nothing to do with equal wages but more about the military industry and coal mines in Eastern Ukraine. 

Ukraine in real is having the natural resources and even technology but it was made to suffer because of Gas. If Ukraine would have been allowed to convert the Nuclear warheads in production of energy then Ukraine would not have been dependable on Russian Gas.


----------



## vostok

Hindustani78 said:


> This has nothing to do with equal wages but more about the military industry and coal mines in Eastern Ukraine.
> 
> Ukraine in real is having the natural resources and even technology but it was made to suffer because of Gas. If Ukraine would have been allowed to convert the Nuclear warheads in production of energy then Ukraine would not have been dependable on Russian Gas.


I very much hope that after becoming independent Novorossia restore industrial, scientific and cultural potential, which the land had during the times of the Russian Empire / Soviet Union. Donbass was considered the industrial heart of Russia, and Odessa - had the unofficial status of the Southern Capital of the Empire.


----------



## Hindustani78

vostok said:


> I very much hope that after becoming independent Novorossia restore industrial, scientific and cultural potential, which the land had during the times of the Russian Empire / Soviet Union. Donbass was considered the industrial heart of Russia, and Odessa - had the unofficial status of the Southern Capital of the Empire.



But you are not trying to see the real bigger picture. The main targets be it in Crimea or Eastern Ukraine were belongs to military, economy, industrial and scientific bases of Ukraine State.


----------



## vostok

Hindustani78 said:


> But you are not trying to see the real bigger picture. The main targets be it in Crimea or Eastern Ukraine were belongs to military, economy, industrial and scientific bases of Ukraine State.


Novorossia will restore economic, cultural and scientific relations with Russia. This will allow the factories to upgrade and build new factories, open scientific institutions.
New Russia - beautiful land. Russia for thousand years has tried to pacify the Great Nomadic Steppe. Finally, at the end of the 18th century it happened.
The main objective of the inhabitants of New Russia - to reunite with Our Motherland-Russia, or as the subject of the Eurasian Union, or as a subject of the Russian Federation.


----------



## munchkin

Hindustani78 said:


> Resolution adopted by the General Assembly on 27 March 2014 in which majority of members are for territorial intergity of Ukraine.




Useless and irrelevant. A piece of paper and reality are not the same.



Hindustani78 said:


> I think Russian Federation can invade but they cant hold it for long time.




What language do Ukrainians speak? Russian. Russia invade Ukraine is the same as Germany invaded Austria in 1938 and Saudi Arabia invade Yemen now.


----------



## Hindustani78

vostok said:


> Novorossia will restore economic, cultural and scientific relations with Russia. This will allow the factories to upgrade and build new factories, open scientific institutions.
> New Russia - beautiful land. Russia for thousand years has tried to pacify the Great Nomadic Steppe. Finally, at the end of the 18th century it happened.
> The main objective of the inhabitants of New Russia - to reunite with Our Motherland-Russia, or as the subject of the Eurasian Union, or as a subject of the Russian Federation.




Here i am talking about the reasons since 2000 because of which Ukraine went backwards and ended up in annexation of Crimea and losing coal mines in Eastern Ukraine.



munchkin said:


> Useless and irrelevant. A piece of paper and reality are not the same.



UN is still an important International platform. Dissolving UN means New world Order aka World war III.





> What language do Ukrainians speak? Russian. Russia invade Ukraine is the same as Germany invaded Austria in 1938 and Saudi Arabia invade Yemen now.



Ukrainians speak Ukranian. Here we are talking about 2014-2015. UN was established in 1945.


----------



## vostok

Hindustani78 said:


> Here i am talking about the reasons since 2000 because of which Ukraine went backwards and ended up in annexation of Crimea and losing coal mines in Eastern Ukraine.


Nikolaev and Kherson and Feodosiya shipyards, sea-ports of Odessa, Yalta, Evpatoria, plants of Zaporozhye, Dnepropetrovsk, Kharkov, Donbass. Mines. All of this was built in the time of Russian Empire / Soviet Union. And the only hope to remain a highly industrialized, scientific society - to reunite with Russia, in extreme cases - the Eurasian Union.
This is a chance to leave the unloved stepmother and return to beloved Mother.


----------



## Hindustani78

vostok said:


> Nikolaev and Kherson shipyards, sea-ports of Odessa, Yalta, Evpatoria, plants of Zaporozhye, Dnepropetrovsk, Kharkov, Donbass. Mines. All of this was built in the time of Russian Empire / Soviet Union. And the only hope to remain a highly industrialized, scientific society - to reunite with Russia, in extreme cases - the Eurasian Union.



So you are trying to say that there was no contribution by Ukrainians or other citizens of ex SSR ? 

Why on first place Russian Federation worked for disintergration ?


----------



## munchkin

Hindustani78 said:


> UN is still an important International platform. Dissolving UN means New world Order aka World war III.




UN doesn't do anything. Cannot do anything. Useless. Once nukes are neutralized, WW3 starts.


----------



## vostok

Hindustani78 said:


> So you are trying to say that there was no contribution by Ukrainians or other citizens of ex SSR ?
> 
> Why on first place Russian Federation worked for disintergration ?


Traitors worked on desintegration - Juda Gorbachev and others.
Reintegration of a common economic space - the only hope for Novorossia to stay industrialized territory. Russia has already begun modernization of plants in Crimea.
Reunification with the rest of Russia, de facto or de jure, will ensure the revival of New Russia.


----------



## munchkin

Hindustani78 said:


> Ukrainians speak Ukranian. Here we are talking about 2014-2015. UN was established in 1945.




Ukraininan is a dialect of Russian just as High German is a dialect of German. Ukrainian has always been known as Little Russian until the 1920s. Plus, hardly anyone in Ukraine ever speaks Ukrainian in daily conversation. They all speak Russian.


----------



## vostok

munchkin said:


> Plus, hardly anyone in Ukraine ever speaks Ukrainian in daily conversation. They all speak Russian.


This is true only for the southern and eastern regions. In the West, the majority, even in the cities, speak the local dialect, which is hard to understand for people from other regions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## munchkin

vostok said:


> This is true only for the southern and eastern regions. In the West, the majority, even in the cities, speak the local dialect, which is hard to understand for people from other regions.




Western Ukraine used to be part of Poland. Western Ukraine was joined to Ukraine after WW2.


----------



## vostok

munchkin said:


> Western Ukraine used to be part of Poland. Western Ukraine was joined to Ukraine after WW2.


The funny thing is that the Junta banned communism and cultivates anti-Soviet propaganda, but none of them for some reason is not going to return western Ukraine to Poland. Stalin personally tore Western Ukraine from Poland.

Men of Motorolla.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## munchkin

Rebels say Minsk 2 will fail unless Ukraine recognizes full independence of New Russia. 

Ukraine crisis: Rebel leader warns truce 'could fail' - BBC News


----------



## vostok

*Polish politician: Euromaidan was a special operation from the USA and Poland*
The presidential candidate of Poland And leader of the party KORWiN, MEP Janusz Korwin-Micke believes that the euromaidan in Kiev was not only the handiwork of CIA employees, but also the special operation in Poland.

in the elections of the President of Poland, scheduled for may 10, will participate eleven candidates, gathered more than 100 thousand signatures of Residents in support.

in the conversation of Polish Internet portal Corwin-Micke said that euromaidan was a CIA operation." Yes, but it was also our operation. Snipers are taught equally in Poland. About who really did the shots on the Maidan, wrote not too long ago printed edition of the Frankfurter Allgemeine Zeitung. Terrorists shot and killed on the Maidan 40 20 protesters And police in order to provoke unrest. The truth finally comes out, " said the presidential Candidate of Poland.

Polish politician believes that Europeans And poles, for example, should not be afraid of Russia." Poland has no controversial agenda with Russia. On the Polish-Russian border has no issues. Whipping up war sentiment in the hand, not us, and the United States, " says Korwin-Micke.

Speaking About the situation in Ukraine, the presidential Candidate of Poland said that Ukrainians themselves, unfortunately, are required for all thank American citizens. Russia had intentions to take over Ukraine. For us it was an ideal situation because in the interests of Poland, the existence of an independent Ukraine, but weak. And it was all destroyed by the Maidan ".

"authorized by the U.S. state Department Victoria Nuland agreed explicitly that Americans spent $ 5 billion to destabilize the situation in Ukraine," said Corwin-Micke." currently in Ukraine we deal with American aggression. Putin just pulls the chestnuts out of the fire, " said the presidential Candidate of Poland.

views 72-year-old Corwin-Micke - conservative liberal, eurosceptic, nobleman. Has six children, Catholic. Extremely popular blogger, the most among young people. Fought for presidential mandate in 1995, 2000 And 2005.
Polish politician: Euromaidan was a special operation from the USA and Poland


----------



## Hindustani78

vostok said:


> Traitors worked on desintegration - Juda Gorbachev and others.
> Reintegration of a common economic space - the only hope for Novorossia to stay industrialized territory. Russia has already begun modernization of plants in Crimea.
> Reunification with the rest of Russia, de facto or de jure, will ensure the revival of New Russia.



So you are saying that President Putin is working to bring back USSR ? But he has denied that. 

Its very amusing Why Russian Federation hasnt invested in the modernization of Plants in Crimea before 2014 ?



munchkin said:


> Ukraininan is a dialect of Russian just as High German is a dialect of German. Ukrainian has always been known as Little Russian until the 1920s. Plus, hardly anyone in Ukraine ever speaks Ukrainian in daily conversation. They all speak Russian.



So now even Language and the people are similar. Why it was not before 2014 ? 
10 March 2014 
Pro-Russian activists attacked a pro-Kiev rally in Crimea
















munchkin said:


> Western Ukraine used to be part of Poland. Western Ukraine was joined to Ukraine after WW2.



Now no wonder that Poland, Ukraine and Lithuania have formed joint military command.

Last Updated: Saturday, April 18, 2015 - 19:40
Kiev lists Russian military units allegedly in Ukraine | Zee News


Kiev: Ukraine's army chief of staff on Saturday listed for the first time some of the specific Russian military units alleged to be fighting against Kiev alongside pro-Moscow separatists in eastern Ukraine.

*"Regular Russian army troops are still in Ukraine" *despite a ceasefire agreement signed in February which ordered the withdrawal of foreign fighters from the front, Viktor Muzhenko said in an interview published by Ukraine's defence ministry.

Russia has repeatedly denied claims by Kiev and the West that it is arming and sending troops to help separatists who have gained control of parts of the east.

Muzhenko insisted: "We have details of all the Russian units, where they are deployed, their numbers and their weapons," he said.

*He named among them the Russian army's 15th Mechanised Infantry Brigade, the 8th Mechanised Infantry Brigade, the 331st Airborne Regiment and the 98th Airborne Division.*

*He said he had "proof" that Russian regular troops had fought in three clashes in the east in February, including a fierce battle for the rail hub town of Debaltseve, which is now controlled by the separatists.*

France and Germany brokered the ceasefire agreement on February 12 but heavy arms fire at the front between Ukrainian government and pro-Russian forces is still rumbling on in the east.

The year-long conflict has killed more than 6,000 people, according to the United Nations.

Despite the West's repeated allegations, no definitive measure of the scale of alleged Russian involvement in the fighting has emerged. Moscow has said any Russians involved must be volunteers who have gone to Ukraine without state backing.

However, independent military experts say there is considerable evidence of highly sophisticated weaponry being used on the rebel side and other signs of professional involvement in what bills itself as a homegrown insurgency.


----------



## vostok

Hindustani78 said:


> So you are saying that President Putin is working to bring back USSR ? But he has denied that.
> 
> Its very amusing Why Russian Federation hasnt invested in the modernization of Plants in Crimea before 2014 ?


Putin and his colleagues are building a new Union - Eurasian. While purely economic, then we will see.
In only the year 2014, Russia has invested in the Crimea more money than Ukraine for 1991-2014 years.
Just before the Maidan, Nikolaev visited high-ranking delegation from Russia. Were reached agreement on investment in the shipyards about $ 5 billion. This was to be a revival of Nikolaev.
But Maydan broke all the chances of the city and famous Russian/Soviet shipyards for modernization. Now the only chance to save the shipyards, founded under Empress Catherine II the Great - to separate from Ukraine and reunite with Russia in one form or another. 
And this is true for each city / factory of Novorossia.


----------



## munchkin

Hindustani78 said:


> So you are saying that President Putin is working to bring back USSR ?




Not the USSR, but the Russian empire. I suppose not many people know about the Russian empire.

Russian Empire - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

This is what a TOW does to a T-72. Now you know what Konkurs and Fagots do to Ukrainian army T-64 tanks. 






9K111 Fagot, killer of tanks


----------



## Hindustani78

vostok said:


> Putin and his colleagues are building a new Union - Eurasian. While purely economic, then we will see.
> In only the year 2014, Russia has invested in the Crimea more money than Ukraine for 1991-2014 years.
> Just before the Maidan, Nikolaev visited high-ranking delegation from Russia. Were reached agreement on investment in the shipyards about $ 5 billion. This was to be a revival of Nikolaev.
> But Maydan broke all the chances of the city and famous Russian/Soviet shipyards for modernization. Now the only chance to save the shipyards, founded under Empress Catherine II the Great - to separate from Ukraine and reunite with Russia in one form or another.
> And this is true for each city / factory of Novorossia.



EURASAIN concept is nothing new its like a counter to EU block. CSTO is like counter to NATO. Ukraine was not ready to join Eurasain nor CTSO and it was clear in 2008.

The reason for the decline in NATO are the policies adopted by EU members of NATO. But still NATO can counter CSTO everywhere.

Why here you dont see things from 1991 ? Why you wants to violate the soverignity of many nations and claiming to be part of Russian Federation?



munchkin said:


> Not the USSR, but the Russian empire. I suppose not many people know about the Russian empire.



Ukrainians and other Ex Soviet countries doesnt want to be part of Russian Empire but wants to remain Independent.




> This is what a TOW does to a T-72. Now you know what Konkurs and Fagots do to Ukrainian army T-64 tanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9K111 Fagot, killer of tanks



The main battle tank of Russian military is T72B but i think Ukranians have captured some T72 tanks and even destroy quite in Eastern Ukraine.

*Ukrainian soldiers captured a Russian T-72 tank from the militants.09.02.15*
*



*


----------



## vostok

Hindustani78 said:


> EURASAIN concept is nothing new its like a counter to EU block. CSTO is like counter to NATO. Ukraine was not ready to join Eurasain nor CTSO and it was clear in 2008.
> 
> The reason for the decline in NATO are the policies adopted by EU members of NATO. But still NATO can counter CSTO everywhere.
> 
> Why here you dont see things from 1991 ? Why you wants to violate the soverignity of many nations and claiming to be part of Russian Federation?


In Nikolaev even Admiralty was in old good days. It is a city of Russian glory, the city of Russian shipbuilders.
After the Revolution and Civil War warships are not built from 1917 to 1929. But the Independence of Ukraine caused more damage, warships are not built from 1991 to 2015. 24 years Nikolaev - is not true Nikolaev it is a pathetic shadow of himself.
However, the locals (I also consider myself Nikolaev sitizen, I lived and worked there) we believe that the return to Russia will return the city past glory, descent life and the main thing - hope.
There is no more Ukraine. It was first burned on the Maidan, and then in Odessa 2nd May 2014. It burned to the ground. For millions of people Ukraine simply ceased to exist.
But why do not you think that most of the inhabitants of New Russia does not want to have anything to do with Nazi Ukraine? That we want to be reunited with our great and mighty Motherland - Russia?


----------



## Hindustani78

vostok said:


> In Nikolaev even Admiralty was in old good days. It is a city of Russian glory, the city of Russian shipbuilders.
> After the Revolution and Civil War warships are not built from 1917 to 1929. But the Independence of Ukraine caused more damage, warships are not built from 1991 to 2015. 24 years Nikolaev - is not true Nikolaev it is a pathetic shadow of himself.
> However, the locals (I also consider myself Nikolaev sitizen, I lived and worked there) we believe that the return to Russia will return the city past glory, descent life and the main thing - hope.
> There is no more Ukraine. It was first burned on the Maidan, and then in Odessa 2nd May 2014. It burned to the ground. For millions of people Ukraine simply ceased to exist.
> But why do not you think that most of the inhabitants of New Russia does not want to have anything to do with Nazi Ukraine? That we want to be reunited with our great and mighty Motherland - Russia?




Cant you talk from 1991 and 2014/2015 ?

Ukraine has lost Crimea and regions in Donetsk and Luhansk. But still Ukraine is a big country.

*Ukraine Area: * 603,700 km2 (233,090 square miles)
Crimea Area : 27,000 km2 (10,000 sq mi)
DNR Area : 8,539 km2 (3,297 sq mi)
LPR Area : 8,597 km2 (3,316 sq mi)
*********************

Fighting occurs in Triokhizbenka, Luhansk region| Ukrinform
KYIV, April 18 /Ukrinform/. Fighting between Ukrainian military and terrorists broke out in Triokhizbenka, Luhansk region, at 10: 30 on Saturday. As of 11.00, the clash still went on.

This has been announced by Head of Luhansk Regional Military and Civil Administration Hennady Moskal.

"The group of militants came to the destroyed bridge over the Siversky Donets River, which forms the demarcation line. Now the militants are shelling positions of our forces with mortars, heavy machine guns and anti-aircraft quick-firer. Ukrainian military fire back, the sounds of fighting could be heard in the village and surrounding area," Moskal said.

The information on the victims has not yet been reported. 

Attack on Triokhizbenka repelled| Ukrinform
KYIV, April 18 /Ukrinform/. Fighting in Triokhizbenka village in Luhansk region is over, the militants' attack has been repelled.

This has been reported by press office of Head of Luhansk Regional Military and Civil Administration Hennady Moskal.

"At 12:20, fighting in Triokhizbenka was over. As a reminder, today at 10:30, the militants came to the destroyed bridge over the Siversky Donets River and tried to break through the demarcation line to Triokhizbenka. The fighting started and lasted more than two hours. During the clash, the militants used sub-machine guns, heavy machine guns, mortars, grenade launchers and rapid-fire anti-aircraft guns," the report says.

According to preliminary data, some Ukrainian servicemen have been wounded.


----------



## munchkin

rambo Russian invader








Hindustani78 said:


> *Ukraine Area: * 603,700 km2 (233,090 square miles)




now it's 576,000.



Hindustani78 said:


> DNR Area : 8,539 km2 (3,297 sq mi)
> LPR Area : 8,597 km2 (3,316 sq mi)




after gaining Debaltsevo, New Russia is about 18,000

knocked out Ukrainian army T-64






South Ossetia opens consulate in Donetsk. South Ossetia provides Russian passports and weapons.






rebels call for new referendum in Donbas

Separatist Leader Zakharchenko Calls for New Referendum in Donetsk | News | The Moscow Times

Sazhanovka frontline


----------



## munchkin

Ukraine glorifies Bandera who commited genocide against Polish people, pissed off Poland.

Polish general ‘calls back support’ of Ukraine over nationalist glorification — RT News

Russian invaison army Konkurs anti tank missile blooper


----------



## vostok

Hindustani78 said:


> Cant you talk from 1991 and 2014/2015 ?
> 
> Ukraine has lost Crimea and regions in Donetsk and Luhansk. But still Ukraine is a big country.
> 
> *Ukraine Area: * 603,700 km2 (233,090 square miles)
> Crimea Area : 27,000 km2 (10,000 sq mi)
> DNR Area : 8,539 km2 (3,297 sq mi)
> LPR Area : 8,597 km2 (3,316 sq mi)
> *********************
> 
> Fighting occurs in Triokhizbenka, Luhansk region| Ukrinform
> KYIV, April 18 /Ukrinform/. Fighting between Ukrainian military and terrorists broke out in Triokhizbenka, Luhansk region, at 10: 30 on Saturday. As of 11.00, the clash still went on.
> 
> This has been announced by Head of Luhansk Regional Military and Civil Administration Hennady Moskal.
> 
> "The group of militants came to the destroyed bridge over the Siversky Donets River, which forms the demarcation line. Now the militants are shelling positions of our forces with mortars, heavy machine guns and anti-aircraft quick-firer. Ukrainian military fire back, the sounds of fighting could be heard in the village and surrounding area," Moskal said.
> 
> The information on the victims has not yet been reported.
> 
> Attack on Triokhizbenka repelled| Ukrinform
> KYIV, April 18 /Ukrinform/. Fighting in Triokhizbenka village in Luhansk region is over, the militants' attack has been repelled.
> 
> This has been reported by press office of Head of Luhansk Regional Military and Civil Administration Hennady Moskal.
> 
> "At 12:20, fighting in Triokhizbenka was over. As a reminder, today at 10:30, the militants came to the destroyed bridge over the Siversky Donets River and tried to break through the demarcation line to Triokhizbenka. The fighting started and lasted more than two hours. During the clash, the militants used sub-machine guns, heavy machine guns, mortars, grenade launchers and rapid-fire anti-aircraft guns," the report says.
> 
> According to preliminary data, some Ukrainian servicemen have been wounded.








You know, what is it? It is one of symbols that we once was someone in this world.
We built a city near the river, where once lived the Greeks, and after them the Scythians. And after the Scythians - nomads Turks and Mongols. Prince Potemkin, the favorite of Catherine the Great founded the city near the river and named it in honor of St. Nicholas, the patron of sailors.
The ability to build ships passed from grandfather to father, from father - to his sons. From sail - to a wheeled steamer. From wooden ships - to the iron. From coal to diesel engines.
We built frigates, battleships, cruisers, destroyers, missile cruisers, aircraft carriers. We were proud people, we were respected and feared, and we knew our place in this world. Our ships went through all the seas and all the oceans. We have not only built them, but also served on them. The best young men of the city became sailors and naval officers. They walked through the city in white naval uniform, arm in arm with their beauty wives. On their belts glittering gold daggers ...
And now what? You know, what is now Nikolaev, what happened to the city after 1991 years? Ukraine's first place in AIDS epidemic and drugs epidemic. Hundreds of half-starved oldies standing on a spontaneous markets and sell their things acquired by honest work.
You think someone here will cry about Ukraine? No. No one except thieves who robbed the former socialist property and become local oligarchs, and a small number of "professional Ukrainians" living at the expense of handouts from the West.


----------



## vostok



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

*ATO: Militants attack Ukrainian army with Grad rockets and mortars, violating Minsk accords : UNIAN news*

Russian-backed militants have again violated the terms of the Minsk agreement, attacking Ukrainian forces overnight with weapons they were supposed to have withdrawn from the front line, the press center of Ukraine’s Anti-Terrorist Operation headquarters said on Sunday. 
"In violation of the Minsk agreements, the criminals opened fire seven times with 120mm-caliber mortars, and once with 122mm-caliber artillery,” the press center said in a post on Facebook.

“After a short break, the gunmen again resorted to shelling our positions with BM-21 Grad multiple rocket launchers,” it said.

The press center said that from 1800 to midnight on Saturday Russian-backed forces in the Donbas violated the ceasefire 21 times.

“In Donetsk region near the village of Pisky the criminals opened fire in the direction of our fortifications with 120-mm mortars, as well as from tanks and with machine guns,” the press center said.

In addition, the report said that in the area Avdiivka illegal armed groups attacked Ukrainian forces with automatic grenade launchers, sniper weapons and small arms, infantry fighting vehicles, 1200mm mortars and 122mm-caliber artillery. From 1810 to 1833 the militants launched a barrage of 14 Grad rockets in the direction of Ukrainian positions.

The militants also directed mortar fire on Ukrainian positions near the villages of Opytnoye, Talakovka, Maorsk and Shyrokino, the press center said.

There were no attacks recorded during this period in Luhansk region, it said.

Under the Minsk agreements of February 12 between Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko, French President Francois Hollande, German Chancellor Angela Merkel and Russian President Vladimir Putin a package of measures was approved aimed at implementing the September Minsk arrangements. In addition, the leaders adopted a declaration of Ukraine, France, Germany and Russia in support of these measures.

Among other things, the new agreements reached by the “Normandy Four” group of nations provided for a ceasefire in the east of Ukraine from 0001 on February 15 and the withdrawal of all heavy weapons from the front line. In addition, both sides were to release all of their prisoners.

However, the ceasefire quickly broke down, and the Russian-backed militants went on to attack and capture the Ukrainian-held town of Debaltseve on February 18. Since then, there have been practically daily violations of the ceasefire, with the intensity of the fighting rising significantly over the past week.



vostok said:


> I can confidently say one thing - it's not me.
> 
> Another Ukrainian Journalist Found Dead, Murder Suspected
> View attachment 215572
> 
> The editor in chief of the Ukrainian publication Neteshinskiy Vestnik has been murdered, as reported by the Bulgarian National Television.
> 
> The body of *Olga Moroz* has been found in her home in the city of Neteshin. Investigators have found traces of violence. The reasons behind the *murder* have not yet been established, but according to the police the most probable seems to be her work in the media.
> 
> The latest article that Moroz had been working on was connected to the illegal felding.
> 
> Murderers of the pro-Russian publicist *Oles Buzina* ahd his associate *Sergei Suhobok* found dead in Kiev remain unestablished. The reasons behind the crime are yet unclear although investigators believe them to be connected with the professional activities of the journalist.
> 
> Meanwhile, a *supporter* of the former Ukrainian President Yanukovych has also been shot dead. *Oleg Kalashnikov* was murdered on April 15 and the circumstances and culprits need yet to be established.
> 
> Oleksandar Peklushenko and Mihaylo Chechetov were also killed over the past few months and the cause is largely connected to their support for Yanukovych.
> 
> Meanwhile, the former President's son was found drowned in the lake of Baikal in March of this year.
> Another Ukrainian Journalist Found Dead, Murder Suspected - Novinite.com - Sofia News Agency
> Another victim of illegal terrorist Nazi regime.



EU calls for justice over murders of Ukrainian journalists, ex-lawmaker
17.04.2015

The European Union condemns the recent murders of two journalists and a politician in Ukraine, EU spokeswoman Maja Kocijancic said on Friday.

*"We condemn the recent murders of the journalists Oles Buzyna and Serhiy Sukhobok, as well as of Oleh Kalashnikov, a former MP. We call for an independent and transparent investigation into these cases so that those responsible can be brought to justice. Our sincere condolences go out to the families and friends of the victims," Kocijancic said.*

She added that the European Union wanted to emphasize* the importance of freedom of expression and freedom of media, as well as the safety of journalists.*


----------



## munchkin

19th of April, 2015. Donetsk People's Republic, Novorossiya.

Ukrainian army has attacked the settlements of the DPR 59 times over the past 24 hours, the DPR Defense Ministry told the Donetsk News Agency.

“Over the past day, we’ve recorded 59 ceasefire violations by the Ukrainian forces. There are no casualties among the civilian population or the DPR fighters. Ukrainian army used artillery guns 4 times, tanks – 4 times, anti-aircraft installations – 8 times, armoured vehicles – 3 times, anti-tank guided missiles – 2 times, 82-mm and 120-mm mortars – 21 times, grenade launchers and small arms – 17 times. The most intense shelling was registered in Spartak, Gorlovka, Zhabichevo, Novomaryevka, Lozovoye, Yasnoye. Areas under heavy fire were Shirokino, Donetsk airport and Volvo Center. The situation in Shirokino remains tense,” – the DPR Defense Ministry said.

Russian invaders 152 mm artillery training






Russian invaders Grad training


----------



## Hindustani78

Ukrainian positions shelled by ‘Grad’ | Міністерство оборони України
Sunday, April 19. DONBAS – According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, on April 18, from 06:10 p.m. to 06:33 p.m. near Avdiyvka Russian-backed terrorists shelled Ukrainian positions by BM-21 ‘Grad’.

The terrorists use 100 mm and larger calibre artillery almost every day. Yesterday, from 00:00 to 06:00 p.m. they performed 32 attacks.

The Ukrainian servicemen open only return fire, and all the terrorists’ attacks end in failure.

Press Centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ


----------



## munchkin

Hindustani78 said:


> Ukrainian positions shelled by ‘Grad’ | Міністерство оборони України
> Sunday, April 19. DONBAS – According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, on April 18, from 06:10 p.m. to 06:33 p.m. near Avdiyvka Russian-backed terrorists shelled Ukrainian positions by BM-21 ‘Grad’.
> 
> The terrorists use 100 mm and larger calibre artillery almost every day. Yesterday, from 00:00 to 06:00 p.m. they performed 32 attacks.
> 
> The Ukrainian servicemen open only return fire, and all the terrorists’ attacks end in failure.
> 
> Press Centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ




If no one died then it is lie.

Police Officer Killed in Ukraine, Dragged 13 Kilometers by Horses / Sputnik International


----------



## Hindustani78

munchkin said:


> If no one died then it is lie.



Here its about Minsk ceasefire agreement violations.



munchkin said:


> rambo Russian invader



You make me remember Rambo III Dialouge.

Drop your weapons , we will not fire.... Who is this John Rambo ?


----------



## munchkin

Hindustani78 said:


> Here its about Minsk ceasefire agreement violations.




No such agreement.


----------



## Hindustani78

munchkin said:


> No such agreement.



Minsk Agreement have been partially implemented and this is why Ukranian Establishment is reminding again and again about it.


----------



## munchkin

Hindustani78 said:


> Minsk Agreement have been partially implemented and this is why Ukranian Establishment is reminding again and again about it.




The ATO never ended. Unless Ukraine doesn't want its two occupied capitals back, then fine with me, go chicken out gawk gawk gawk gawk


----------



## Hindustani78

munchkin said:


> The ATO never ended. Unless Ukraine doesn't want its two occupied capitals back, then fine with me, go chicken out gawk gawk gawk gawk



ATO is there to defend the territory. That is coal belt and Russians will not easily leave it.


----------



## munchkin

Hindustani78 said:


> ATO is there to defend the territory. That is coal belt and Russians will not easily leave it.




The ATO failed to defend Ukraine. The capitals Donetsk and Lugansk are crucial. Without them, there are no Donetsk and Lugansk oblasts.


----------



## Hindustani78

munchkin said:


> The ATO failed to defend Ukraine. The capitals Donetsk and Lugansk are crucial. Without them, there are no Donetsk and Lugansk oblasts.



ATO has not failed and infact able to hold its position , if not then the whole both provinces would be under the control of seperatists backed by Russian military.

Glonass satellites did the work.


----------



## munchkin

Hindustani78 said:


> ATO has not failed and infact able to hold its position , if not then the whole both provinces would be under the control of seperatists backed by Russian military.
> 
> Glonass satellites did the work.




Hold with the lives of Ukrainian young men. Putin won't be in power forever. Once Putin is gone, Minsk goes out the window. Ukraine will not be able to stop full scale invasion by then.  You saw what happened at Debaltesvo. Ukrainian losses were in the hundreds and they lost the whole area.

Ukraine started ATO with 2,000 tanks. Now Ukraine only has 300 tanks left. When Russians attack again, how would Ukrainians be able to fight back?


----------



## Hindustani78

munchkin said:


> Hold with the lives of Ukrainian young men. Putin won't be in power forever. Once Putin is gone, Minsk goes out the window. Ukraine will not be able to stop full scale invasion by then.



Ukrainians are preparing themselves to stop full scale invasion and at this moment if Ukraine comes under full scale invasion within 48 hours NATO forces will be there to defend Ukraine.

There were talks about President Putin is going to be there for another 30 years.


----------



## munchkin

Hindustani78 said:


> Ukrainians are preparing themselves to stop full scale invasion and at this moment if Ukraine comes under full scale invasion within 48 hours NATO forces will be there to defend Ukraine.
> 
> There were talks about President Putin is going to be there for another 30 years.




NATO will never fight Russia. Russia has nukes.  Ukraine will be conquered by Russians.

Russian invaders T-72B tanks


----------



## Hindustani78

munchkin said:


> NATO will never fight Russia. Russia has nukes.  Ukraine will be conquered by Russians.



You think Russian Federation will use nukes ?


----------



## munchkin

Hindustani78 said:


> You think Russian Federation will use nukes ?




Russians have good weapons. No one will fight Russians for Ukraine. Why should they?


----------



## Hindustani78

munchkin said:


> Russians have good weapons. No one will fight Russians for Ukraine. Why should they?



Russian Federation ofcourse is investing in modernization of its military but Russian military is stretch. the biggest strengh of Russian military is its air defences and radars.


----------



## munchkin

Hindustani78 said:


> Russian Federation ofcourse is investing in modernization of its military but Russian military is stretch. the biggest strengh of Russian military is its air defences and radars.




I would say new fighter jets and tanks like PAK-FA and Armata give the Russian army a technological edge.


----------



## Hindustani78

munchkin said:


> I would say new fighter jets and tanks like PAK-FA and Armata give the Russian army a technological edge.



Others are working on unmanned armed drones and lethal weapons like Laser guided missiles.


----------



## munchkin

old vid about Russian invaders capturing Debaltsevo area from Ukraine


----------



## munchkin

brave ukrainain soldiers attempt to liberate capital Donetsk from Russian invaders failed


----------



## Hindustani78

ATO Headquarters: militants shell Ukrainian forces six times in last evening| Ukrinform

KYIV, April 20 /Ukrinform/. On April 19, from 18:00 to midnight the activity of illegal armed groups along the contact line in Donbas has decreased. Russian-terrorist troops violated the ceasefire six times. Militants fired 120mm mortars four times.

This was reported by the press center for the anti-terrorist operation in eastern Ukraine.

In Donetsk region the enemy shelled Ukrainian positions in the area of Avdiyivka, Pisky, Opytne and Krasnohorivka. Militants fired on Ukrainian fortifications near Avdiyivka with 120mm mortars three times and one time with an antiaircraft mount.

The positions of Ukrainian military near the village of Pisky were also shelled with 120mm mortars.

In Luhansk region the situation was calm and there were no terrorists' attacks on residential areas.

The body of a Ukrainian servicemen from the Azov battalion who was killed during fighting in Shyrokyno on April 18 lies on the ground as OSCE representatives and the Ukrainian and Russian generals who are members of the Joint Centre for Control and Coordination hold talks in the town on April 19. 
© Anastasia Vlasova







The body of a Ukrainian servicemen from the Azov battalion who was killed during fighting in Shyrokyno on April 18 lies on the *ground as OSCE representatives and the Ukrainian and Russian generals* who are members of the Joint Centre for Control and Coordination hold talks in the town on April 19. 
© Anastasia Vlasova





OSCE representatives and Ukrainian and Russian generals who are members of the Joint Centre for Control and Coordination leave a local house in Shyrokyne on April 19 after holding talks.
© Anastasia Vlasova







Ukrainian general Andriy Taran (right) and his *Russian counterpart Aleksander Lentsov* talk after holding a meeting of members of the Joint Centre for Control and Coordination in Shyrokyne, Donetsk Oblast on April 19. 
© Anastasia Vlasova





*******

20.04.2015
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/261338.html

Three Ukrainian servicemen, two elderly civilians were injured in a militants attack on Triokhizbenka, Luhansk region, on Saturday, according to the Luhansk Regional Military and Civil Administration.

"A married couple from Triokhizbenka (aged 63 and 61) received shrapnel wounds from a shell that flew into the residential area. The wounds were mild, they received medical aid on the spot, there was no need for hospitalization," the office of the administration chief, Hennadiy Moskal, said in a statement. In addition, one of the shells of the militants' anti-tank guided missile hit the house, damaging the roof. An elderly woman, who owns the house, was inside when the shell hit, but she was unscathed.

"Besides assault rifles, the militants used heavy machineguns, mortars, grenade launchers and quick-firing anti-aircraft guns. The enemy attack has been repelled, the enemy has been prevented from breaking into the village," the statement said.

The battle, which lasted about two hours, erupted when militants came up to a destroyed bridge over the Siversky Donetsk River near Triokhizbenka around 10.30 and tried to break across the frontline.

Three Ukrainian servicemen were wounded in the battle.


----------



## vostok

In Novorossia locals recovering railways.


----------



## munchkin

20th of April, 2015. Donetsk People's Republic, Novorossiya.

Ukrainian army has violated the ceasefire regime 26 times over the past 24 hours, the DPR Defense Ministry told the Donetsk News Agency. As a result of shelling, two DPR fighters were heavily injured. The territory of the DPR has been attacked with mortars 6 times, anti-aircraft installation - one time, grenade launchers and small arms - 19 times. The attacks were mounted on the settlements of Spartak, Zhabichevo, Shirokino, Lozovoye, Panteleymonovka. Ukrainian army also shelled the Donetsk airport and the nearby Volvo Center. The DPR Defense Ministry noted that last night the intensity of attacks by the Ukrainian army had dicreased due to the bad weather conditions.

NSDC reported no Ukrainian casualties due to Russian attacks during the past 24 hours.

Apparently, Ukrainian soldiers kill themselves. 

Three Ukrainian soldiers killed in car crash near Donetsk - read on - uatoday.tv


----------



## Hindustani78

*Clarification of information on ‘5 Ukrainian servicemen killed’ | Міністерство оборони України
Monday, April 20.* KYIV — Information on 5 servicemen of the Ukrainian AF unit killed near Avdiyvka published by volunteer George Tuka in Facebook is true but the incident took place last week.

The Ukrainian servicemen were killed on April 13 as a result of mortar artillery shelling by the illegal armed formations.

A. Lysenko, spokesperson of Presidential Administration, said about it during the briefing on April 14.

Press Service of Ministry of Defence of Ukraine

Artillerists undergo training in Chernihiv oblast | Міністерство оборони України
*Monday, April 20.* CHERNIHIV — In Chernihiv oblast, a detached artillery unit armed with BM-21 ‘Grad’ multiple rocket launchers underwent drills on battalion fire control. The primary task was to hit a target and destroy an imaginary enemy in defined region. According to artillerists, training was very intensive.

“We implement the experience of combat operations in east of Ukraine. In the ‘anti-terror’ operation region, it’s necessary to act firmly and decisively. Much attention is paid to operational coordination,” an officer remarked.

The majority of servicemen are soldiers mobilized from different regions Ukraine striving to defend it.















Webcams to be installed in Avdiyivka to record ceasefire violations| Ukrinform
KYIV, April 20 /Ukrinform/. The web cameras are to be installed in Avdiyivka, Donetsk region, to record the violations of ceasefire.

ATO spokesman Andriy Lysenko has said this at a briefing, an Ukrinform correspondent reports.

"Ukraine is cooperating closely with international observers within the joint center for monitoring and coordination. The Ukrainian party and the OSCE Special Monitoring Mission decided to place an additional observation post in Pisky village, Donetsk region. Also, the Ukrainian party put forward the initiative to install the webcams in Avdiyivka to record any violations of ceasefire," he said.

***************
Up to 10,000 pro-Russian rebels gather in Luhansk and its suburbs - Tymchuk| Ukrinform
KYIV, April 20 /Ukrinform/. The terrorists have occupied Luhansk, and at the moment nearly 10,000 local rebels, Russian troops, and mercenaries from the Russian Federation are gathered in the city and in its suburbs.

Head of the Information Resistance group Dmytro Tymchuk wrote this on his Facebook page on Monday.

"The terrorists have turned Luhansk into a large military camp. As of today, six large individual units of 5,500-6,000 gunmen are stationed in Luhansk. They consist of the military of the Russian armed forces disguised as the rebels, Russian mercenaries and local gunmen," he wrote.

In addition, according to Tymchuk, about 3,000 Russian soldiers, mercenaries and "LPR" gunmen have been spotted in villages near Luhansk (mostly in the Kamianobridskiy and Stanytsia Luhanska districts).

A buildup of terrorists' artillery has been observed to the south of Luhansk.

****************
ATO: Russia sends 50 trucks, 20 APCs, and 40 wagons of military equipment into Donbas : UNIAN news

"According to intelligence reports, over the past few days from the territory of the Russian Federation via the Dolzhansky checkpoint Ural 50 military trucks and 20 infantry fighting vehicles with fighters seen were heading in the direction of the town of Debaltseve" he said.

"And a freight train of about 40 wagons carrying military equipment, which was covered with tents, passed from the territory of the Russian Federation through Dolzhanska railway station in the city of Sverdlovsk in Luhansk region," Lysenko added.

As UNIAN reported earlier, the militants have deployed a tactical groups of up to 120 fighters in the area Shyrokino, according to reports from the Information Resistance group of military experts.

"A buildup and rotation of tactical militant groups continues, [with the groups] conducting fighting in the Shyrokino and Pavlopol areas," the group said in a statement.


----------



## vostok

Underground Resistance of Kharkov destroyed stele with the name of the city, painted in the colors of the former Ukraine.


----------



## Hindustani78

Woman injured in Avdiyivka shelling – Ukrainian police
20.04.2015

The outskirts of the town of Avdiyivka were shelled on Monday and a local woman was injured, a spokesperson for the Donetsk regional police said.

There have been reports about a shell that hit a private house in Nekrasovka Street, the police said.

Avdiyivka police chief Oleksandr Kosenko said the shelling began at around 11 a.m. "At this point there are confirmed reports of one local being injured. The woman has been hospitalized. A team of investigators have travelled to the scene. The details and circumstances surrounding the incident are being investigated," the police chief said.


----------



## vostok

Brazilian volunteer-antifascist Rafael Lusvargi (right) was promoted to lieutenant in the brigade "Ghost" ("Призрак")

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## munchkin

vostok said:


> Brazilian volunteer-antifascist Rafael Lusvargi (right) was promoted to lieutenant in the brigade "Ghost" ("Призрак")
> View attachment 216479




This Brazilian guy is bad@$$. Does New Russia allow dual citizenship like Russia does?


----------



## vostok

munchkin said:


> This Brazilian guy is bad@$$. Does New Russia allow dual citizenship like Russia does?


New Russia while standing at the initial stage of lawmaking. However, based on what they're going to pass laws modeled on the Russia's - I think so.


----------



## Hindustani78

Fabius: Attack on Mariupol to trigger sanctions| Ukrinform

KYIV, April 20 /Ukrinform/.* French Foreign Minister Laurent Fabius has called the Ukrainian city of Mariupol "a trigger" for strengthening the EU sanctions against Russia. *

He said this in an interview with the Financial Times, an Ukrinform correspondent reported.

*"If the Russians respect the Minsk commitments there could be an easing of the sanctions. If there were violations, then sanctions must be rolled over or even amplified. An attack on the Azov sea port of Mariupol would be such a trigger," the French minister said. *

According to the publication, French President Francois Hollande has been more dovish when dealing with "the Ukrainian crisis, pushing back on Washington's intentions to arm Ukrainian soldiers."

At the same time, according to the FT, he supports the concept of continuing sanctions against Russia to achieve the fulfillment of the Minsk agreements in a given period (until the year's end), including the implementation of the ceasefire. "Paris is open to a potential rollback as soon as June, diverging from European partners such as Lithuania, Poland and the UK," the article notes.

Russia's Lavrov says fighting in east Ukraine abating| Reuters
Mon Apr 20, 2015 11:45am EDT
(Reuters) - Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov said on Monday he believed a surge in ceasefire violations in east Ukraine had passed, adding Moscow would work to prevent violence escalating again.

Moscow stands accused by the West and Kiev of driving the separatist pro-Russian rebellion in east Ukraine, providing it with troops and arms, training and intelligence. Moscow denies this.

Fighting has picked up in recent weeks despite a ceasefire in place since February, with hot spots including around the airport in the rebel stronghold of Donetsk and the village of Shyrokyne, en route to the city of Mariupol on the Azov Sea.

"We are disquieted at the continued ceasefire violations, which have been very intense indeed in recent days. Now the situation is calming down. We will actively facilitate the strengthening of this tendency," Lavrov told a news conference.

Ukrainian military spokesman Andriy Lysenko said in Kiev on Monday no Ukrainian servicemen had been killed or injured in fighting over the previous 24 hours.

"The number of ceasefire violations by the enemy has fallen considerably," he told a news conference.

The Organization for Security and Cooperation in Europe, which is monitoring the ceasefire, said on Monday its staff were able to access Shyrokyne for the seventh consecutive day on Sunday, indicating relative calm in the area.

But the truce is tenuous, with both sides on the ground in east Ukraine expecting fighting to pick up again.

Western diplomats in Moscow, however, say that is unlikely before the May 9 military parade in Moscow to honor the 70th anniversary of the end of World War Two in Europe.

They say Russian President Vladimir Putin would not want to further jeopardize a chance to show off Russia's military prowess and fuel national pride after most Western leaders decided to skip it over Ukraine.


----------



## munchkin

Hindustani78 said:


> Fabius: Attack on Mariupol to trigger sanctions| Ukrinform
> 
> KYIV, April 20 /Ukrinform/.* French Foreign Minister Laurent Fabius has called the Ukrainian city of Mariupol "a trigger" for strengthening the EU sanctions against Russia. *
> 
> He said this in an interview with the Financial Times, an Ukrinform correspondent reported.
> 
> *"If the Russians respect the Minsk commitments there could be an easing of the sanctions. If there were violations, then sanctions must be rolled over or even amplified. An attack on the Azov sea port of Mariupol would be such a trigger," the French minister said. *
> 
> According to the publication, French President Francois Hollande has been more dovish when dealing with "the Ukrainian crisis, pushing back on Washington's intentions to arm Ukrainian soldiers."
> 
> At the same time, according to the FT, he supports the concept of continuing sanctions against Russia to achieve the fulfillment of the Minsk agreements in a given period (until the year's end), including the implementation of the ceasefire. "Paris is open to a potential rollback as soon as June, diverging from European partners such as Lithuania, Poland and the UK," the article notes.




Whether the Minsk agreement holds depends on the fulfillment of the conditions. One of the conditions is that the Kiev government must talk directly to New Russia. If New Russians deem non commitment from the Kiev government, then the Minsk agreement goes out of the window.


----------



## munchkin

Mortar skirmish underway near Donetsk - JCCC

Russian-backed insurgents shell Azov regiment in Shyrokyne using tanks


----------



## Hindustani78

OSCE Representative on Freedom of the Media, Dunja Mijatović at the conference on shaping policies to advance media freedom on the Internet, Vienna, 14 February 2013.





VIENNA, 16 April 2015 – OSCE Representative on Freedom of the Media Dunja Mijatović today condemned the murder of Oles Buzina, a Ukrainian journalist, writer and former editor of the newspaper Segodnya.

“This appalling act is yet another reminder about the dangers associated with journalism as a profession. This killing must be immediately and fully investigated by the competent authorities,” Mijatović said. “My sincere condolences go out to Buzina’s family and colleagues.”

According to reports, on 16 April, Buzina was shot and killed by assailants close to his home in Kyiv. He was known for his critical views.

“I reiterate my call on the authorities to allocate all necessary resources to investigate all attacks on journalists,” Mijatović said. “There must be no impunity for the perpetrators and the masterminds behind any violence against members of the media.”

Mijatović also noted with regret reports about another recent killing of a journalist in Ukraine. Sergei Sukhobok, co-founder of several online news portals and contributor to several Ukrainian media outlets, was killed on 13 April in Kyiv. The killing is being investigated by the authorities.


----------



## munchkin




----------



## Hindustani78

munchkin said:


> Whether the Minsk agreement holds depends on the fulfillment of the conditions. One of the conditions is that the Kiev government must talk directly to New Russia. If New Russians deem non commitment from the Kiev government, then the Minsk agreement goes out of the window.



*Organization for Security and Co-operation in Europe (OSCE)representatives and Ukrainian and Russian generals, members of the Joint Centre for Control and Coordination, after a meeting in Shyrokino village of Donetsk area, Ukraine, 19 April 2015.*






Spot report by the OSCE Special Monitoring Mission to Ukraine (SMM), 18 February 2015: SMM facilitates dialogue on ceasefire and access to Debaltseve | OSCE

On 17 February, the SMM went to the headquarters of the JCCC, temporarily relocated to Soledar (77km north of Donetsk, government-controlled). *The SMM was present at four video conference sessions with the Russian General formerly representing the Russian Federation at the JCCC, the Russian Major-General, Representative of the Armed Forces of the Russian Federation to the JCCC and the Ukrainian Major-General, Head of the Ukrainian side to the JCCC and members of the “Donetsk People’s Republic” (“DPR”) and the “Lugansk People’s Republic” (“LPR”). Representatives of the Presidential Administration and the General Staff of the Ukrainian Armed Forces were also present.*

Negotiations focussed on the SMM’s access to Debaltseve (55km north-east of Donetsk), and continued throughout the day. The SMM encouraged each side to confirm that they were willing and able to cease fire, in line with their earlier agreements. Some participants estimated that about 2,500 civilians remained in Debaltseve. SMM reminded participants of the likelihood of civilian casualties, if they failed to honour the agreement to the ceasefire. The representative of the General Staff of the Ukrainian Armed Forces said the Ukrainian Armed Forces were willing to cease fire. The “DPR” and “LPR” were not willing to do so. The SMM noted that this refusal to cease fire was in clear contravention to their earlier agreement to do so and amounted to a restriction of the Mission’s freedom of movement.

The SMM will return to Soledar on 18 February to continue to pursue the possibility of conducting a patrol to Debaltseve.


----------



## munchkin

Hindustani78 said:


> *Organization for Security and Co-operation in Europe (OSCE)representatives and Ukrainian and Russian generals, members of the Joint Centre for Control and Coordination, after a meeting in Shyrokino village of Donetsk area, Ukraine, 19 April 2015.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spot report by the OSCE Special Monitoring Mission to Ukraine (SMM), 18 February 2015: SMM facilitates dialogue on ceasefire and access to Debaltseve | OSCE
> 
> On 17 February, the SMM went to the headquarters of the JCCC, temporarily relocated to Soledar (77km north of Donetsk, government-controlled). *The SMM was present at four video conference sessions with the Russian General formerly representing the Russian Federation at the JCCC, the Russian Major-General, Representative of the Armed Forces of the Russian Federation to the JCCC and the Ukrainian Major-General, Head of the Ukrainian side to the JCCC and members of the “Donetsk People’s Republic” (“DPR”) and the “Lugansk People’s Republic” (“LPR”). Representatives of the Presidential Administration and the General Staff of the Ukrainian Armed Forces were also present.*
> 
> Negotiations focussed on the SMM’s access to Debaltseve (55km north-east of Donetsk), and continued throughout the day. The SMM encouraged each side to confirm that they were willing and able to cease fire, in line with their earlier agreements. Some participants estimated that about 2,500 civilians remained in Debaltseve. SMM reminded participants of the likelihood of civilian casualties, if they failed to honour the agreement to the ceasefire. The representative of the General Staff of the Ukrainian Armed Forces said the Ukrainian Armed Forces were willing to cease fire. The “DPR” and “LPR” were not willing to do so. The SMM noted that this refusal to cease fire was in clear contravention to their earlier agreement to do so and amounted to a restriction of the Mission’s freedom of movement.
> 
> The SMM will return to Soledar on 18 February to continue to pursue the possibility of conducting a patrol to Debaltseve.




Remember, ceasefire is conditional upon the Kiev government talking to rebels. If not, then there cannot be Minsk agreement. As it stands, this is ceasefire. It does not mean the ATO is over.

Russian invader shooting training. Anyone know what the sniper rifle is?


----------



## Hindustani78

munchkin said:


> Remember, ceasefire is conditional upon the Kiev government talking to rebels. If not, then there cannot be Minsk agreement. As it stands, this is ceasefire. It does not mean the ATO is over.
> 
> Russian invader shooting training. Anyone know what the sniper rifle is?



This ceasefire violations are daily happening. Today only one female is injured in outskirts of the town of Avdiyivka .


Woman injured in Avdiyivka shelling – Ukrainian police


----------



## munchkin

Hindustani78 said:


> This ceasefire violations are daily happening. Today only one female is injured in outskirts of the town of Avdiyivka .
> 
> 
> Woman injured in Avdiyivka shelling – Ukrainian police




Uh oh, another person no longer able to contribute to Ukraine's economy.


----------



## Hindustani78

munchkin said:


> Uh oh, another person no longer able to contribute to Ukraine's economy.



Its ceasefire violations


----------



## munchkin

Hindustani78 said:


> Its ceasefire violations




Violations? How about the Kiev government violating Minsk by not talking to New Russia. An eye for an eye. A tooth for a tooth. As long as the Kiev government does not talk to New Russia, we will keep targeting its civilians.


----------



## Hindustani78

munchkin said:


> Violations? How about the Kiev government violating Minsk by not talking to New Russia. An eye for an eye. A tooth for a tooth. As long as the Kiev government does not talk to New Russia, we will keep targeting its civilians.



Have you read the UN resolution regarding Ukraine territorial intergity ?


----------



## munchkin

Hindustani78 said:


> Have you read the UN resolution regarding Ukraine territorial intergity ?




There is no such thing as territorial integrity. Every state claims the whole world as its own territory. It is up to every state to fend for itself. After all, an international border is merely an invisible line on the ground. Heck, no one knows where the border between Russia and Ukraine is. This border does not physically exist. It only exists as a black line on political maps.

before Crimea was annexed


----------



## Hindustani78

munchkin said:


> There is no such thing as territorial integrity. Every state claims the whole world as its own territorial. It is up to every state to fend for itself. After all, an international border is merely an invisible line on the ground.



Eastern Ukraine is part of Ukraine.

Thats why Ukraine wall project stipulates the construction of a 1,920-kilometer-long blind metal fence along the Russian border.

Government portal :: Arseniy Yatsenyuk in Kharkiv region: The Wall project means construction of the first line of defense and a mandatory condition of the visa-free regime with the EU





15.10.2014


----------



## munchkin

Hindustani78 said:


> Eastern Ukraine is part of Ukraine.
> 
> Thats why Ukraine wall project stipulates the construction of a 1,920-kilometer-long blind metal fence along the Russian border.
> 
> Government portal :: Arseniy Yatsenyuk in Kharkiv region: The Wall project means construction of the first line of defense and a mandatory condition of the visa-free regime with the EU




They don't even know where the border is to begin with.  The border does not physically exist on the ground.

Only where highways cross between Russia and Ukraine are there border checkpoints on both sides, and there are only a few of these.


----------



## Hindustani78

munchkin said:


> They don't even know where the border is to begin with.  The border does not physically exist on the ground.
> 
> Only where highways cross between Russia and Ukraine are there border checkpoints on either side, and there are only a few of these.



The wall will stretch along the perimeter of Kharkiv, Chernihiv and Sumy Oblasts, as well as the northern part of Luhansk Oblast. It will also be built along the border with the annexed Crimea peninsula close to Mariupol, Berdiansk and Genichesk cities, according to the plan designed by Ukraine's State Border Service and the National Security and Defense Council.


Russian Federation wants those coal mines in Eastern Ukraine regions and that only is the main reason.

Russia–Ukraine border


----------



## munchkin

Hindustani78 said:


> The wall will stretch along the perimeter of Kharkiv, Chernihiv and Sumy Oblasts, as well as the northern part of Luhansk Oblast. It will also be built along the border with the annexed Crimea peninsula close to Mariupol, Berdiansk and Genichesk cities, according to the plan designed by Ukraine's State Border Service and the National Security and Defense Council.
> 
> 
> Russian Federation wants those coal mines in Eastern Ukraine regions and that only is the main reason.




Where is the border? Where is the border? Do you see the border? The border does not physically exist.  No one can see land border because it does not physically exist.

Because they cannot see the border which does not even exist, they cannot build the wall. 



Hindustani78 said:


> The wall will stretch along the perimeter of Kharkiv, Chernihiv and Sumy Oblasts, as well as the northern part of Luhansk Oblast. It will also be built along the border with the annexed Crimea peninsula close to Mariupol, Berdiansk and Genichesk cities, according to the plan designed by Ukraine's State Border Service and the National Security and Defense Council.
> 
> 
> Russian Federation wants those coal mines in Eastern Ukraine regions and that only is the main reason.
> 
> Russia–Ukraine border




Let me ask you, does a line have width?


----------



## Hindustani78

munchkin said:


> Where is the border? Where is the border? Do you see the border? The border does not physically exist.  No one can see land border because it does not physically exist.



UN resolution and Minsk agreements are for that only.

General Assembly Adopts Resolution Calling upon States Not to Recognize Changes in Status of Crimea Region | Meetings Coverage and Press Releases

Official statements - United Nations in Ukraine


----------



## munchkin

Hindustani78 said:


> UN resolution and Minsk agreements are for that only.
> 
> General Assembly Adopts Resolution Calling upon States Not to Recognize Changes in Status of Crimea Region | Meetings Coverage and Press Releases




In this world, no country cares about another country. It is jungle law. No country cares about Ukraine.


----------



## Hindustani78

munchkin said:


> In this world, no country cares about another country. It is jungle law. No country cares about Ukraine.




In return for giving up its nukes, Ukraine wanted some security assurances*—*leading to the 1994 Budapest Memorandum. *The memorandum, signed by then-Ukrainian President Leonid Kuchma, along with Bill Clinton, Boris Yeltsin, and John Major, required that the signatories “respect the independence and sovereignty and the existing borders of Ukraine” *and *“refrain from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of Ukraine.” *
According to Ukraine’s government , *Vladimir Putin has now egregiously violated the commitment made by his predecessor to respect Ukraine’s “existing borders.”*

*"One of the countries that agreed to guarantee (Ukraine's) integrity, Russia, has on the contrary violated it,” French Foreign Minister Laurent Fabius said*, arguing that Ukraine’s fate after voluntarily surrendering its arsenal could encourage other countries to acquire nuclear weapons or refrain from giving them up.



The main thing is this that no countries will now give up Nuclear weapons and again Russian Federation directly helping Israel and not working to make Middle East Nuclear free zone.


----------



## munchkin

Hindustani78 said:


> In return for giving up its nukes, Ukraine wanted some security assurances*—*leading to the 1994 Budapest Memorandum. *The memorandum, signed by then-Ukrainian President Leonid Kuchma, along with Bill Clinton, Boris Yeltsin, and John Major, required that the signatories “respect the independence and sovereignty and the existing borders of Ukraine” *and *“refrain from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of Ukraine.” *
> According to Ukraine’s government , *Vladimir Putin has now egregiously violated the commitment made by his predecessor to respect Ukraine’s “existing borders.”*
> 
> *"One of the countries that agreed to guarantee (Ukraine's) integrity, Russia, has on the contrary violated it,” French Foreign Minister Laurent Fabius said*, arguing that Ukraine’s fate after voluntarily surrendering its arsenal could encourage other countries to acquire nuclear weapons or refrain from giving them up.




Yeah so? There is no border between Russia and Ukraine. Russia and Ukraine are 1 country. Do you see any border on the ground? Do you? Where is the border? Where?  This is nothing but an imaginary line on the political map that does not exist in the real world.


----------



## Hindustani78

munchkin said:


> Yeah so? There is no border between Russia and Ukraine. Russia and Ukraine are 1 country. Do you see any border on the ground? Do you? Where is the border? Where?



Ukraine is a seperate Independent country and its member of United Nations.


----------



## munchkin

Hindustani78 said:


> Ukraine is a seperate Independent country and its member of United Nations.




Well I say it is not. Who is to argue with me?


----------



## Hindustani78

munchkin said:


> Well I say it is not. Who is to argue with me?



UN and NATO


----------



## munchkin

Hindustani78 said:


> UN and NATO




Well I do not recognize their position.  I think Ukraine is part of Russia.


----------



## Hindustani78

munchkin said:


> Well I do not recognize their position.  I think Ukraine is part of Russia.



Its a seperate country with seperate consitution, military and this is Flag of Ukraine.


----------



## munchkin

Hindustani78 said:


> Its a seperate country with seperate consitution, military and this is Flag of Ukraine.




I do not recognize that.


----------



## Hindustani78

munchkin said:


> I do not recognize that.



Thats why this war is going on.


----------



## munchkin

Hindustani78 said:


> Thats why this war is going on.




Not only that. It is a source of employment for unemployed poor men who would otherwise be collecting unemployment benefits.  Men are genetically flawed. Most of them should die on the battlefield.

Study shows women superior, men are genetically flawed - Benton, West Frankfort, Illinois News | Franklin County News


----------



## Hindustani78

Militants fire on Ukrainian forces 17 times overnight| Ukrinform
KYIV, April 21 /Ukrinform/. On April 20, from 18:00 to midnight, Russian-terrorist troops violated the ceasefire along the contact line 17 times.

According to the press center for the anti-terrorist operation, militants began to more actively use heavy armored vehicles (tanks and infantry fighting vehicles) in their armed provocations.

"In Donetsk region Ukrainian fortification near the village of Pisky was under intense shelling, conducted by illegal armed groups who fired with 120mm mortars thee times. Militants fired from infantry fighting vehicle, automatic grenade launchers and 120mm mortars at the positions of ATO forces near Avdiyivka. Gangs from the so-called 'DPR' opened fire with tanks four times, moreover, two times they fired on our fortification near the village of Shyrokyne. The positions of the Ukrainian troops near the settlements of Maiorsk, Opytne, Leninske, Vodiane and Kirove were actively shelled with mortars, tanks, automatic grenade launchers and small arms. In Luhansk region criminals fired small arms at our fortification near the village of Zhovte (Slavianoserbsk district)" the report reads.





Special Monitoring Mission visited Shyrokino to control the situation. 
© Anastasia Vlasova 

On April 19, the OSCE Special Monitoring Mission (SMM) visited the government-controlled village of Valuiske in Luhansk region which was shelled with missiles launched by a Grad BM-21 multiple launch rocket system last Saturday.

In their report, the monitors said that on 19 April members of the Aidar volunteer battalion showed them the damage caused by the missile strike.

"One missile destroyed a house and two others impacted in close proximity to two other homes. A fourth missile landed outside the village. No one was injured. Members of the Aidar volunteer battalion, who requested the SMM to visit the scene, showed [the monitors] the supposed remnants of the alleged Grad missiles," reads the report.

As reported, on 18 April the government-controlled village of Valuiske (20km north east of Luhansk) was shelled with Grad missiles, according to a spokesperson for Luhansk military and civilian administration head Hennadiy Moskal. Three 122-mm caliber missiles, the use of which was banned by the most recent Minsk agreement, were used in the attack.


***************
21.04.2015
All-terrain vehicle from Donbas operation area blown up in Kharkiv

An Opel Frontera all-terrain vehicle, which, according to local social networking websites, was camouflaged and was used in the Ukrainian army's operation in Donbas, was blown up in the city of Kharkiv last night.

*"Law enforcement personnel working at the scene have established that the blast damaged an Opel Frontera car. No one was hurt in the explosion, which, however, blew out windows in nearby houses. Vehicles in the epicenter of the explosion were also damaged,"* the Ukrainian Interior Ministry's branch for the Kharkiv region said in a press release.

The police department in the city's Dzerzhynsky district was alerted about the incident at 4:00 a.m. local time.

****************************

21.04.2015
U.S. military attaches visit Donbas

*United States' military attaches have visited the area of the Ukrainian army operation in Donbas and have assessed the situation along the contact line in the region*, the army operation's press center said on its Facebook page on Monday evening.

As part of bilateral cooperation between the Ukrainian and U.S. Armed Forces, *Ukrainian soldiers deployed in the Donetsk region met with officials from the office of the defense attache of the U.S. Embassy in Ukraine to discuss security, the region's social and humanitarian issues and risk assessments, the press center said.*

*"U.S. Armed Forces officers Joseph Hickox and Michael van Develde familiarized themselves with the situation along the contact line and the implementation of the Minsk agreements by Ukrainian servicemen,"* it said.

The U.S. representatives also discussed the situation in towns and villages in the army operation area with the local authorities, the press center said.

********************


----------



## munchkin

At least 1 Ukrainian serviceman killed yesterday. Uh oh, less people able to contribute to Ukraine's economy.


----------



## munchkin

21st of April, 2015. Donetsk People's Republic, Novorossiya.

Ukrainian forces have violated the ceasefire regime 39 times over the past 24 hours, the DPR Defense Ministry told the Donetsk News Agency. Ukrainian army used grenade launchers and small arms 20 times, mortars - 14 times, tank guns - 2 times, APCs and IFVs - 2 times, anti-aircraft installation - one time. The attacks were mounted on Shirokino, Spartak, Zhabichevo, Gorlovka, Oktyabrsky, Donetsk airport. The information on victims is being specified. The DPR army doesn't fall for provocations and doesn't open return fire.

20st of April, 2015. Donetsk People's Republic, Novorossiya.

The authorities of the DPR see no need to hold another referendum on the independence of the Republic, the head of the DPR Alexander Zakharchenko said at a meeting with mayors of cities and districts.

“Now we see no need to hold another independence referendum. We’ve already proved to everyone that we want to develop as a state that is independent from Ukraine, that’s why it doesn’t make sense to do it again. Possibly, we need to arrange a referendum on certain issues,” – Alexander Zakharchenko said.

continued fighting today. 2 Ukrainian soldiers killed


----------



## vostok

Signs and Symbols, predicting the collapse of Ukraine.
Falling Soldier on the red carpet at the inauguration of Poroshenko




Son of the president Poroshenko became ill in the church during the prayer for Ukraine




In Dnepropetrovsk derailed tram "United Ukraine", image map of Ukraine was split.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gau8av

vostok said:


> Signs and Symbols, predicting the collapse of Ukraine.
> Falling Soldier on the red carpet at the inauguration of Poroshenko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Son of the president Poroshenko became ill in the church during the prayer for Ukraine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Dnedrpetrovsk derailed tram "United Ukraine", image map of Ukraine was split.
> View attachment 216734



I remember the falling soldier and was thinking the exact same thing, that this is a sign. 

and porky's son and the derailed tram with the flag, spooky.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

gau8av said:


> I remember the falling soldier and was thinking the exact same thing, that this is a sign.
> 
> and porky's son and the derailed tram with the flag, spooky.


----------



## gau8av

SarthakGanguly said:


>


now what did I say to put that grin on you ?


----------



## munchkin

Azov battalion heavy firefight with Russian invaders 






Russian invaders near Donetsk airport's radar station


----------



## gomerker23

Retarded Right Sector Nazis of #Ukraine Armed Forces, filmed themselves violating the #MinskAgreement .





youtube disable the translator comments

Spartak settlement combat footage. Attacked NAF troops request permission to fire back

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## munchkin

Rada has passed February 20, 2014 as the first day of the Russian Ukrainian war. Does this mean Ukraine has declared war?


----------



## Hindustani78

Terrorists use heavy armor materiel | Міністерство оборони України
Tuesday, April 21. DONBAS – According to the press center of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, on April 20, from 06:00 p.m. to 00:00, the Russian-backed troops violated the ceasefire 17 times along the demarcation line. They used 120 mm mortars, tanks and APCs in breach of the Minsk Agreements.

The militants shelled Ukrainian strong post near Pisky by 120 mm mortars; used APC, automatic grenade launches and 120 mm mortar against Ukrainian positions near Avdiyvka. Bandits of so-called ‘DPR’ fired from tanks near Shyrokyne. They attacked Mayorsk, Opytne, Leninske, Vodyane and Kirovo by mortars, tanks, automatic grenade launchers and small arms.

Terrorists used small arms near Zhovte village; their attack ended in failure near Syze.

*****************
U.S. defence attaché representatives visit east of Ukraine | Міністерство оборони України
Tuesday, April 21. DONBAS – According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, in the framework of activities of U.S.-Ukrainian bilateral cooperation, Ukrainian servicemen accomplishing tasks in east of Ukraine met with representatives of U.S. defence attaché. They held a meeting where they discussed the issues of security, social and humanitarian situation in the region, risks assessment etc.
U.S. officers viewed the situation along the demarcation line and observance of the Minsk Agreements by the Ukrainian party. Military diplomats also spoke with representatives of local authorities.

**************************

*********************
One soldier killed in Donbas conflict zone in last day| Ukrinform
KYIV, April 21 /Ukrinform/. During the last day one Ukrainian soldier has been killed, another one has been wounded as a result of fighting near the village of Pisky, Donetsk region.

Spokesman for the anti-terrorist operation in eastern Ukraine Andriy Lysenko said this at a briefing in Kyiv on Tuesday, an Ukrinform correspondent reported.

"During the last day one Ukrainian servicemen was killed, and one soldier was injured as a result of military actions near the village of Pisky," Lysenko said.

*********************
More than 30 trucks with supplies for terrorists transported from Russia| Ukrinform
KYIV, April 21 /Ukrinform/.Over the last day the movement of 33 vehicles transporting supplies and technical resources from Russia to Russian-backed militant formations have been observed in the area of the anti-terrorist operation in Donbas.

Head of the Information Resistance group Dmytro Tymchuk wrote this on his Facebook page on Tuesday.

"There is continuing mass supply of material and technical resources from the north for the militant groups concentrated in Horlivka-Yasynuvata-Yenakieve triangle, as well as for units deployed in Pervomaisk, Stakhanov and Frunze," he wrote.

Besides, according to him, there are regular transport columns (mainly small convoys of three to four and up to six units of transport) through the towns of Snizhne and Amvrosiivka in the direction of the villages of Starobesheve, Telmanove, and further to Olenivka and Stepne. Two tactical groups of militants are deployed in these areas and are carrying out covert operations.

At the same time, the militants are actively repairing their artillery weapons at maintenance bases in the towns of Perevalsk and Snizhne. Most of the damaged military equipment from Debaltseve is currently located in Perevalsk and Horlivka, Tymchuk noted.


----------



## gomerker23



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## volcano

vostok said:


> In Kiev was murdered a well-known journalist Sergei Sukhobok
> View attachment 215304
> 
> Another victim of illegal neo-Nazi terrorist regime.



RIp comrade


----------



## vostok

Daughter of the legendary commander of the battalion "Sparta", a militiaman Arseny Pavlov, ("Motorola") was born in Donetsk. Girl was named Miroslava.




Congratulations from brothers in arms.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Terra Cotta Warriors

I like your head Icon.  @gau8av

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## munchkin

22nd of April, 2015. Donetsk People's Republic, Novorossiya.

Ukrainian army has violated the ceasefire regime 32 times over the past 24 hours, the DPR Defense Ministry told the Donetsk News Agency. Their artillery fired on the DPR twice, violating the Minsk Agreement, which stipulated that the sides had to withdraw artillery from the contact line. In addition, they fired on the DPR settlements 20 times with 82-mm and 120-mm mortars, five times using tanks, one time with anti-tank guided missiles, and four times using small arms. There were no civilian or military casualties. Gunfire hit Shirokino, Spartak, Gorlovka, Zhabichevo, Yelenovka, and Nizhnelozovoye. As always, the DPR Defense Ministry observed repeated gunfire near the Volvo Center and the Donetsk airport.


----------



## munchkin

Racoon battalion of the New Russian army


----------



## vostok

Nikolaev Resistance


----------



## munchkin

vostok said:


> Nikolaev Resistance




Are you a member?


----------



## vostok

munchkin said:


> Are you a member?


No.


----------



## munchkin

VICE news interviews head of DPR


----------



## munchkin

New Russian heroes in Spartak settlement


----------



## Hindustani78

Ukrainian military clear bridge connecting Severodonetsk and Lysychansk | Міністерство оборони України
Wednesday, April 22. DONBAS – The press center of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ reports: in Lugansk oblast, the Ukrainian EOD group cleared an explosive ordnance device laid by unknown persons on the bridge connecting Severodonetsk and Lysychansk.

The military blocked off traffic over the bridge. *EOD specialists found a great amount of explosive: 124 TNT blocks and 120 ammonite pellets.*
**********************

Terrorists keep shelling Ukrainian govt forces’ positions | Міністерство оборони України
Wednesday, April 22. DONBAS – According to the press center of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, on April 21, from 06:00 p.m. to 00:00, the situation was still tense in the region. Russian-backed terrorists violated the ceasefire 20 times and used 120 mm mortars.

They shelled Ukrainian govt forces’ positions near Pisky, Leninske, Avdiyvka, Shyrokyne, Novgorodske with 120 mm mortars.

Bandits attacked Ukrainian army posts near Opytne and Pershe Travnya with anti-aircraft mount and self-propelled artillery weapon.

In Lugansk oblast, the enemy fired automatic grenade launchers and small arms near Schastya and Zolote.

Ukrainian units saw 5 flights of the enemy’s UAVs.

*********************

Enemy relocates tanks and APCs to areas around city of Luhansk| Ukrinform
KYIV, April 22 /Ukrinform/. The enemy continues redeployment of its armored vehicles in small batches from the areas around towns of Krasnodon and Sverdlovsk to the city of Luhansk.

Head of the Information Resistance group Dmytro Tymchuk wrote this on his Facebook page on Wednesday.

"Redeployment of vehicles is carried out by military from the Russian army. The relocation of 16 units of vehicles, mostly APCs (armored personnel carriers) and multi-purpose light-armored towing vehicles (11 units), three tanks and two BMP-2 infantry combat vehicles was observed in the last day," Tymchuk wrote. 

*****************
17 drones, helicopter invade Ukraine s airspace| Ukrinform
KYIV, April 22 /Ukrinform/. Mi-8 helicopter of the Russian Armed Forces has invaded Ukraine's airspace on the administrative border with occupied Crimea on Tuesday.

Spokesman for the anti-terrorist operation in eastern Ukraine Andriy Lysenko said this at a briefing in Kyiv on Wednesday, an Ukrinform correspondent reported.

"Ukrainian border guards observed the flight of Mi-8 helicopter, allegedly of the Russian Armed Forces, that invaded Ukraine's airspace on the administrative border with the occupied Autonomous Republic of Crimea," Lysenko said.

He also noted that the terrorists enhanced their aerial reconnaissance activities.

Thus, according to Ukraine's State Border Service, 17 flights of enemy's UAVs were observed in the area of the anti-terrorist operation in Donbas.


----------



## munchkin

Euronews: Ukraine crisis has created more than 2 million refugees, UN reports


----------



## munchkin

7 Ukrainian soldiers wounded over the past 24 hours. Don't know how many of them died of wounds.

23rd of April, 2015. Donetsk People's Republic, Novorossiya.

Ukrainian army has violated the ceasefire regime 47 times over the past 24 hours, the DPR Defense Ministry told the Donetsk News Agency.

“Over the last 24 hours, we recorded 47 ceasefire violations. The Ukrainian forces fired on our positions from tanks, IFVs, APCs, mortars, anti-aircraft guns, anti-tank guided missiles, grenade launchers, and small arms; each violation involved more than one gunshot. About half of the attacks occurred at night; last night, we recorded 20 violations. Over the past three days, we noted that shelling showed a surprising consistency. The number of violations by the Ukrainian side never exceeds the 50 mark. In the past day, the enemy fired at the Donetsk airport and Volvo Center, as well as Shirokino, Zhabichevo, Spartak, Gorlovka, and Oktyabrsky. Most Ukrainian shells fell on Zhabichevo and Shirokino,” - the DPR Defense Ministry said.


----------



## Solomon2

*Russia: Criticism Of The Leadership Is Illegal*

April 23, 2015: The Russian invasion of Ukraine has left over 6,100 dead and a million Ukrainians displaced in the last year. About two-thirds of the dead are civilians. There is growing evidence that the rebels, especially the Russians who “volunteered” to enter Ukraine and fight, have been committing a growing number of war crimes (like executing prisoners, looting and abusing civilians). Russia continues to portray the situation as a NATO plot to weaken or destroy Russia by instigating an uprising against a pro-Russian Ukrainian president in late 2013 and now encouraging the new pro-Western government to resist legitimate Russian claims on Ukrainian territory (Crimea and Donbas). Ukrainians, the West and other East European nations find this absurd but the Russian government has convinced most Russians by exploiting the revived state control of the mass media, the traditional Russian paranoia and sense of persecution plus increasingly ruthless (including assassination and false imprisonment) suppression of critics and dissenters. This effort has led to increased censorship of Internet use inside Russia. Recently introduced rules make it illegal to say anything bad about government officials, especially senior ones. This includes jokes and parody. Criticism of the leadership is illegal, just like in the bad old Soviet days.

The crises in Ukraine has also allowed the Russian government to back off on its anti-corruption campaign. This was popular with most Russians, but not the wealthiest ones and the government officials being bribed. With the public distracted by the situation in Ukraine and the government’s increasingly strident attacks on “NATO aggression” it was deemed prudent to do something for the wealthy and some key members of the government by dropping some investigations and prosecutions.

This propaganda success inside Russia lessens the negative public opinion backlash created by the growing economic problems. The government plays down the negative effects (GDP decline growing unemployment and inflation) and appeals to the traditional Russian forbearance (tolerance for all sorts of misfortune). While the internal propaganda and appeals to traditional Russian virtues has worked in the past many in the current leadership are also aware that it does not work forever, which is why the monarchy fell in 1917 and the communists in 1991. As the old saying goes, you can’t fool all the people all the time. Even in Russia dissent builds and builds if fixable problems are not fixed.

Since Russia annexed Crimea in early 2014 the peninsula has been turned into a heavily armed fortress. Russian airpower in being increased and to that end some of the more than 24 airfields on the peninsula, built there during the Cold War, are being refurbished. Before the Russians took over only five of these bases were in use. But now three of the old airfields are being returned to duty. The 200 or so military aircraft in Crimea include Be-12 and Be-200 flying boats, Ka-27 and Mi-8 helicopters, Su-24 attack and Su-24MP recon jets, Su-27 and Su-30 multirole fighters, Su-25 close air support planes, Orlan-10 UAVs, and Tu-22M strategic bombers. More than 30 Russian warships are being moved to Crimea by the end of the decade. This includes six frigates, a cruiser, three destroyers, two submarines, six corvettes, and twelve patrol boats. Many of these ships are new and some are still under construction.

Russia is increasing its effort to modernize its aging Tu-95MS bombers. Eight of these were modernized (mainly with new electronics, including communications, navigation and automated landing systems) in 2014 and ten more will undergo the process in 2015-16

April 22, 2015: The United States accused Russia of violating the new ceasefire agreement for eastern Ukraine (Donbas) by sending in air defense systems and Russian troops to train the often unreliable and inept rebels.

April 20, 2015: Poland, as part of its response to increased Russian aggression, has increased defense spending and announced it had decided to spend over a billion dollars to purchase American Patriot air-defense missile systems.

April 19, 2015: In the south (Dagestan) police clashed with Islamic terrorists and killed Ali Abu Muhammad al Dagestani, the leader of al pro-al Qaeda Islamic terrorists in the Caucasus. A lower ranking leader was also killed. Dagestani has been in charge for about a year and has managed to cope with growing defections to ISIL. Dagestani was seen as competent and effective, so his death may help ISIL come to dominate the various Islamic terrorist factions in the Caucasus. Whatever the case the security forces still have the upper hand and have maintained that dominance for over a decade. 

April 18, 2015: Russia warned Israel not to sell weapons to Ukraine. In the past Israel has used similar sales to bargain with the Russians to not sell weapons to Iran. The U.S. believes the new Russian S-300 sale to Iran is being done for economic reasons, to help keep the Russian manufacturer in business and to reduce the damage to the military rearmament plan. While the sanctions and plunging oil price have caused major cuts (10 percent for most areas) in the national budget military spending is only being reduced about four percent. The problem is that the Russian military is still equipped with a lot of Cold War era weapons and without new gear the force will decline in usefulness. Since the 1990s only the nuclear missile forces have received adequate financial support and have maintained most of their Cold War era capabilities.

Ukrainian troops near Mariupol clashed with pro-Russian rebels who attempted to advance. The Ukrainian resistance persuaded the rebels to back off. The rebels appear to be bringing in more troops and weapons forward in preparation for another effort to take Mariupol. This is in violation of the truce and is nothing new as far as the Russians and rebels are concerned.

Elsewhere in Ukraine 300 American paratroopers have arrived and began training Ukrainian volunteers and reservists. Other NATO nations are also sending trainers and Russia is not pleased with this. Ukraine is expanding its security forces and has plenty of basic infantry weapons not a lot of qualified trainers.

April 13, 2015: Russia agreed to lift its ban on shipping S-300 anti-aircraft missiles to Iran. These missiles would make it much more difficult for Israel to bomb Iranian nuclear facilities and would mean higher Israeli losses. There was a similar problem recently in Syria. In 2013 Russia and Syria insisted that shipments of Russian S-300 anti-aircraft missile systems (similar to the U.S. Patriot) had arrived in Syria. The Russians could have delivered the S-300s in 2010, when they were ordered, but did not. The delay was all about the Russians understanding the Israeli situation and not wanting to trigger a response that would hurt Russia. This agreement to delay delivery also covered orders for Iran, which Russia has now decided to proceed with in order to punish the West for sanctions on Russia because of the Russian invasion of Ukraine.

The OSCE (Organization for Security and Cooperation in Europe) complains that its 400 monitors in eastern Ukraine and Donbas, whose job is to monitor the ceasefire, are being restricted by rebels and, less frequently Ukrainian forces from carrying out inspections.

April 12, 2015: In Yemen a Russian warship and two Russian airliners evacuated 650 people including about 150 non-Russians.

April 9, 2015: Ukraine banned Soviet and Nazi symbols. This means the destruction of many surviving Soviet era monuments and Russia immediately protested. Many Russians still consider Ukraine part of Russia while most Ukrainians disagree.

April 8, 2015: The Russian invasion of eastern Ukraine is being felt as far away as India. That’s because the last five of 40 Indian AN-32 transport aircraft being upgraded in Ukraine have, well, sort of disappeared. Ukrainian engineers working in India to upgrade another 64 An-32s were also called home and India can no longer get An-32 spare parts from Ukraine. The original contract called for 40 An-32s to be upgraded in Ukraine and another 64 in India. Now India faces the prospect of most of its aging An-32s becoming inoperable by the end of the decade. India is desperate to remedy this situation and is considering purchasing new transports. This is a very expensive alternative, but appears to be the only one. Ukraine was a major source of An-24 series aircraft series and parts until the 2014 Russian invasion.

The U.S. accused Russia of carrying out a hacker attack on the White House computer network.

April 7, 2015: For the second time since 2013 a Russian Oscar class nuclear submarine caught fire while undergoing refurbishment. This time it was in a yard on the north coast. The one in late 2013 was in a Pacific coast shipyard. In both cases the fire was put out quickly and there were no weapons on board and the reactors had been shut down before the shipyard work began. There was no radiation leak or damage to the sub’s reactor in either incident. It is standard procedure to unload all weapons and turn off the nuclear reactor before putting these subs into dry dock. In both cases the fire was started when tools or welding ignited some rubber insulation and spread to other flammable material. The 2013 fire took five hours to put out and killed 14 people. The 2015 fire did not kill anyone.

Over the Baltic Sea, near the Russian border, a Russian Su-27 jet fighter tried to intimidate an American RC-135 electronic reconnaissance aircraft flying in international air space. The Russians denied that the incident occurred but the RC-135 crew has proof.

April 2, 2015: Russia finally admitted that they were having serious problems with their new “5th generation” T-50 (or PAK-FA) stealth fighter. The admission came in the form of a decision to cut the number of production T-50s to be built by the end of the decade from 52 to 12. Russia already has five development models of the T-50 flying, although one was damaged in a fire. The Russian announcement did not cover specific reasons for the change. But Indian Air Force officials have been criticizing the progress of the T-50 program for over a year. This aircraft is the Russian answer to the U.S. F-22 and according to the Indians, who have contributed $300 million (so far) to development of the T-50, they are entitled by the 2007 agreement with Russian to have access to technical details. The Russians were accused to refusing to provide development updates as often and in as much detail the Indians expected. The Indians know from experience that when the Russians clam up about a military project it is usually because the news is bad and the Russians would rather not share.


----------



## vostok

Resonant murders, committed by the junta in 2015:

26 January. Nikolai Sergienko. Former deputy. Head of the Ukrainian railways. Shot.

January 29th. Alexei Kolesnikov. Former governor of the Kharkiv region. Hanged.

February 25th. Sergei Walter. Former Mayor of Melitopol. Hanged.

28th of february. Mikhail Chechetov. Former chairman of the Party of Regions. Thrown out the window.

March 9. Stanislav Miller. Former deputy from the Party of Regions. Shot.

March 12. Alexander Peklyushenko. Former Governor of Zaporozhye region. Shot.

March 14th. Sergei Melnychuk. Former Attorney Odessa. Thrown out the window.

April 15th. Olga Moroz, chief editor of "Neteshinsky Bulletin". Fractured skull.

April 13. Sergey Sukhobok, Donetsk journalist. Killed.

April 15th. Oleg Kalashnikov. Verkhovna Rada deputy from the Party of Regions. Shot.

April 16. Oles Buzina. Opposition journalist and writer. Shot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasbara Buster

*What Does Putin Want?*

*By Rostislav Ishchenko*

_Foreword by the Saker:

The analysis below is, by far, the best I have seen since the beginning of the conflict in the Ukraine. I have regularly posted analyses by Ishchenko on this blog before, because I considered him as one of the best analysts in Russia. This time, however, Ishchenko has truly produced a masterpiece: a comprehensive analysis of the geostrategic position of Russia and a clear and, I believe, absolutely accurate analysis of the entire “Putin strategy” for the Ukraine. I have always said that this conflict is not about the Ukraine but about the future of the planet and that there is no “Novorussian” or even “Ukrainian” solution, but that the only possible outcome is a strategic victory of either Russia or the USA which will affect the entire planet. Ishchenko does a superb overview of the risks and options for both sides and offers the first comprehensive “key” to the apparently incomprehensible behavior of Russia in this conflict. Finally, Ishchenko also fully understands the complex and subtle dynamics inside Russian society. When he writes “Russian power is authoritative, rather than authoritarian” he is spot on, and explains more in seven words than what you would get by reading the billions of useless words written by so-called “experts” trying to describe the Russian reality.

We all owe a huge debt of gratitude to Denis, Gideon and Robin for translating this seminal text, which was very difficult to translate. The only reason why we can read it in such a good English is because the innumerable hours spent by these volunteers to produce the high quality translation this analysis deserves.

I strongly recommend that you all read this text very carefully. Twice. It is well worth it.

The Saker_

Source:  http://actualcomment.ru/chego-khochet-putin.html
_
Translated from the Russian by Denis, Gideon, and Robin_

*What Does Putin Want?*

By Rostislav Ishchenko

April 22, 2015 "Information Clearing House" - It’s gratifying that “patriots” did not instantly blame Putin for the failure to achieve a full-scale rout of Ukrainian troops in Donbass in January and February, or for Moscow’s consultations with Merkel and Hollande.

Even so, they still are still impatient for a victory. The most radical are convinced that Putin will “surrender Novorossiya” just the same. And the moderates are afraid that he will as soon as the next truce is signed (if that happens) out of the need to regroup and replenish Novorossiya’s army (which actually could have been done without disengagement from military operations), to come to terms with the new circumstances on the international front, and to get ready for new diplomatic battles.

In fact, despite all the attention that political and/or military dilettantes (the Talleyrands and the Bonapartes of the Internet) are paying to the situation in Donbass and the Ukraine in general, it is only one point on a global front: the outcome of the war is being decided not at the Donetsk airport or in the hills outside Debaltsevo, but at offices on Staraya Square1 and Smolenskaya Square,2 at offices in Paris, Brussels and Berlin. Because military action is only one of the many components of the political quarrel.

It is the harshest and the final component, which carries great risk, but the matter doesn’t start with war and it doesn’t end with war. War is only an intermediate step signifying the impossibility of compromise. Its purpose is to create new conditions whereby compromise is possible or to show that there is no longer any need for it, with the disappearance of one side of the conflict. When it is time for compromise, when the fighting is over and the troops go back to their barracks and the generals begin writing their memoirs and preparing for the next war, that is when the real outcome of the confrontation is determined by politicians and diplomats at the negotiating table.

Political decisions are not often understood by the general population or the military. For example, during the Austro-Prussian war of 1866, Prussian chancellor Otto Von Bismarck (later chancellor of the German Empire) disregarded the persistent requests of King Wilhelm I (the future German Emperor) and the demands of the Prussian generals to take Vienna, and he was absolutely correct to do so. In that way he accelerated peace on Prussia’s terms and also ensured that Austro-Hungary forever (well, until its dismemberment in 1918) became a junior partner for Prussia and later the German Empire.

To understand how, when and on what conditions military activity can end, we need to know what the politicians want and how they see the conditions of the postwar compromise. Then it will become clear why military action turned into a low-intensity civil war with occasional truces, not only in the Ukraine but also in Syria.

Obviously, the views of Kiev politicians are of no interest to us because they don’t decide anything. The fact that outsiders govern the Ukraine is no longer concealed. It doesn’t matter whether the cabinet ministers are Estonian or Georgian; they are Americans just the same. It would also be a big mistake to take an interest in how the leaders of the Donetsk People’s Republic (DPR) and the Lugansk People’s Republic (LNR) see the future. The republics exist only with Russian support, and as long as Russia supports them, Russia’s interests have to be protected, even from independent decisions and initiatives. There is too much at stake to allow [Alexander] Zakharchenko or [Igor] Plotnitzky, or anyone else for that matter, to make independent decisions.

Nor are we interested in the European Union’s position. Much depended on the EU until the summer of last year, when the war could have been prevented or stopped at the outset. A tough, principled antiwar stance by the EU was needed. It could have blocked U.S. initiatives to start the war and would have turned the EU into a significant independent geopolitical player. The EU passed on that opportunity and instead behaved like a faithful vassal of the United States.

As a result, Europe stands on the brink of frightful internal upheaval. In the coming years, it has every chance of suffering the same fate as the Ukraine, only with a great roar, great bloodshed and less chance that in the near future things will settle down – in other words, that someone will show up and put things in order.

In fact, today the EU can choose whether to remain a tool of the United States or to move closer to Russia. Depending on its choice, Europe can get off with a slight scare, such as a breakup of parts of its periphery and possible fragmentation of some countries, or it could collapse completely. Judging by the European elites’ reluctance to break openly with the United States, collapse is almost inevitable.

What should interest us is the opinions of the two main players that determine the configuration of the geopolitical front and in fact are fighting for victory in the new generation of war – the network-centric Third World War. These players are the United States and Russia.

The U.S. position is clear and transparent. In the second half of the 1990s, Washington missed its only opportunity to reform the Cold War economy without any obstacles and thereby avoid the looming crisis in a system whose development is limited by the finite nature of planet Earth and its resources, including human ones, which conflicts with the need to endlessly print dollars.

After that, the United States could prolong the death throes of the system only by plundering the rest of the world. At first, it went after Third World countries. Then it went for potential competitors. Then for allies and even close friends. Such plundering could continue only as long as the United States remained the world’s undisputed hegemon.

Thus when Russia asserted its right to make independent political decisions – decisions of not global but regional import – , a clash with the United States became inevitable. This clash cannot end in a compromise peace.

For the United States, a compromise with Russia would mean a voluntary renunciation of its hegemony, leading to a quick, systemic catastrophe – not only a political and economic crisis but also a paralysis of state institutions and the inability of the government to function. In other words, its inevitable disintegration.

But if the United States wins, then it is Russia that will experience systemic catastrophe. After a certain type of “rebellion,” Russia’s ruling classes would be punished with asset liquidation and confiscation as well as imprisonment. The state would be fragmented, substantial territories would be annexed, and the country’s military might would be destroyed.

So the war will last until one side wins. Any interim agreement should be viewed only as a temporary truce – a needed respite to regroup, to mobilize new resources and to find (i.e., to poach) additional allies.

To complete the picture of the situation, we only need Russia’s position. It is essential to understand what the Russian leadership wants to achieve, particularly the president, Vladimir Putin. We are talking about the key role that Putin plays in the organization of the Russian power structure. This system is not authoritarian, as many assert, but rather authoritative – meaning it is based not on legislative consolidation of autocracy but on the authority of the person who created the system and, as the head of it, makes it work effectively.

During Putin’s 15 years in power, despite the difficult internal and external situation, he has tried to maximize the role of the government, the legislative assembly, and even the local authorities. These are entirely logical steps that should have given the system completeness, stability, and continuity. Because no politician can rule forever, political continuity, regardless of who comes to power, is the key to a stable system.

Unfortunately, fully autonomous control, namely the ability to function without the president’s oversight, hasn’t been achieved. Putin remains the key component of the system because the people put their trust in him personally. They have far less trust in the system, as represented by public authorities and individual agencies.

Thus Putin’s opinions and political plans become the decisive factor in areas such as Russia’s foreign policy. If the phrase “without Putin, there is no Russia” is an exaggeration, then the phrase “what Putin wants, Russia also wants” reflects the situation quite accurately in my opinion.

First, let’s note that the man who for 15 years has carefully guided Russia to its revival has done so in conditions of U.S. hegemony in world politics along with significant opportunities for Washington to influence Russia’s internal politics. He had to understand the nature of the fight and his opponent. Otherwise, he wouldn’t have lasted so long.

The level of confrontation that Russia allowed itself to get into with the United States grew very slowly and up to a certain point went unnoticed. For example, Russia did not react at all to the first attempt at a color revolution in the Ukraine in 2000-2002 (the Gongadze case,3 the Cassette Scandal,4 and the Ukraine without Kuchma protest5).

Russia took an opposing position but did not actively intervene in the coups that took place from November 2003 to January 2004 in Georgia and from November 2004 to January 2005 in the Ukraine. In 2008, in Ossetia and Abkhazia, Russia used its troops against Georgia, a U.S. ally. In 2012, in Syria, the Russian fleet demonstrated its readiness to confront the United States and its NATO allies.

In 2013, Russia began taking economic measures against [Victor] Yanukovych’s regime, which contributed to his realization of the harmfulness of signing an association agreement [with the EU].

Moscow could not have saved the Ukraine from the coup because of the baseness, cowardice, and stupidity of the Ukraine’s leaders – not only Yanukovych but all of them without exception. After the armed coup in Kiev in February 2014, Russia entered into open confrontation with Washington. Before that, the conflicts were interspersed with improved relations, but at the beginning of 2014 relations between Russia and the United States deteriorated swiftly and almost immediately reached the point where war would have been declared automatically in the prenuclear era.

Thus at any given time Putin engaged in precisely the level of confrontation with the United States that Russia could handle. If Russia isn’t limiting the level of confrontation now, it means Putin believes that, in the war of sanctions, the war of nerves, the information war, the civil war in the Ukraine, and the economic war, Russia can win.

This is the first important conclusion about what Putin wants and what he expects. He expects to win. And considering that he takes a meticulous approach and strives to anticipate any surprises, you can be sure that when the decision was made not to back down under pressure from the United States, but to respond, the Russian leadership had a double, if not a triple, guarantee of victory.

I would like to point out that the decision to enter into a conflict with Washington was not made in 2014, nor was it made in 2013. The war of August 8, 2008, was a challenge that the United States could not leave unpunished. After that, every further stage of the confrontation only raised the stakes. From 2008 to 2010, the United States’ capability – not just military or economic but its overall capability – has declined, whereas Russia’s has improved significantly. So the main objective was to raise the stakes slowly rather than in explosive fashion. In other words, an open confrontation in which all pretences are dropped and everyone understands that a war is going on had to be delayed as long as possible. But it would have been even better to avoid it altogether.

With every passing year, the United States became weaker while Russia became stronger. This process was natural and impossible to arrest, and we could have projected with a high degree of certainty that by 2020 to 2025, without any confrontation, the period of U.S. hegemony would have ended, and the United States would then be best advised to think about not how to rule the world, but how to stave off its own precipitous internal decline.

Thus Putin’s second desire is clear: to keep the peace or the appearance of peace as long as possible. Peace is advantageous for Russia because in conditions of peace, without enormous expense, it obtains the same political result but in a much better geopolitical situation. That is why Russia continually extends the olive branch. Just as the Kiev junta will collapse in conditions of peace in Donbass, in conditions of world peace, the military-industrial complex and the global financial system created by the United States are doomed to self-destruct. In this way, Russia’s actions are aptly described by Sun Tzu’s maxim “_The greatest victory is that which requires no battle_.”

It is clear that Washington is not run by idiots, no matter what is said on Russian talk shows or written on blogs. The United States understands precisely the situation it is in. Moreover, they also understand that Russia has no plans to destroy them and is really prepared to cooperate as an equal. Even so, because of the political and socioeconomic situation in the United States, such cooperation is not acceptable to them. An economic collapse and a social explosion are likely to occur before Washington (even with the support of Moscow and Beijing) has time to introduce the necessary reforms, especially when we consider that the EU will have to undergo reform at the same time.
Moreover, the political elite who have emerged in the United States in the past 25 years have become accustomed to their status as the owners of the world. They sincerely don’t understand how anyone can challenge them.

For the ruling elite in the United States (not so much the business class but the government bureaucracy), to go from being a country that decides of the fate of inferior peoples to one that negotiates with them on an equal footing is intolerable. It is probably tantamount to offering Gladstone or Disraeli the post of prime minister of the Zulu Kingdom under Cetshwayo kaMpande. And so, unlike Russia, which needs peace to develop, the United States regards war as vital.

In principle, any war is a struggle for resources. Typically, the winner is the one that has more resources and can ultimately mobilize more troops and build more tanks, ships, and planes. Even so, sometimes those who are strategically disadvantaged can turn the situation around with a tactical victory on the battlefield. Examples include the wars of Alexander the Great and Frederick the Great, as well as Hitler’s campaign of 1939-1940.

Nuclear powers cannot confront each other directly. Therefore, their resource base is of paramount importance. That is exactly why Russia and the United States have been in a desperate competition for allies over the past year. Russia has won this competition. The United States can count only the EU, Canada, Australia, and Japan as allies (and not always unconditionally so), but Russia has managed to mobilize support from the BRICS, to gain a firm foothold in Latin America, and to begin displacing the United States in Asia and North Africa.

Of course, it’s not patently obvious, but if we consider the results of votes at the UN, assuming that a lack of official support for the United States means dissent and thus support for Russia, it turns out that the countries aligned with Russia together control about 60% of the world’s GDP, have more than two-thirds of its population, and cover more than three-quarters of its surface. Thus Russia has been able to mobilize more resources.

In this regard, the United States had two tactical options. The first seemed to have great potential and was employed by it from the early days of the Ukrainian crisis.

It was an attempt to force Russia to choose between a bad situation and an even worse one. Russia would be compelled to accept a Nazi state on its borders and therefore a dramatic loss of international authority and of the trust and support of its allies, and after a short time would become vulnerable to internal and external pro-U.S. forces, with no chance of survival. Or else it could send its army into the Ukraine, sweep out the junta before it got organized, and restore the legitimate government of Yanukovych. That, however, would have brought an accusation of aggression against an independent state and of suppression of the people’s revolution. Such a situation would have resulted in a high degree of disapproval on the part of Ukrainians and the need to constantly expend significant military, political, economic, and diplomatic resources to maintain a puppet regime in Kiev, because no other government would have been possible under such conditions.

Russia avoided that dilemma. There was no direct invasion. It is Donbass that is fighting Kiev. It is the Americans who have to devote scarce resources to the doomed puppet regime in Kiev, while Russia can remain on the sidelines making peace proposals.

So now the United States is employing the second option. It’s as old as the hills. That which cannot be held, and will be taken by the enemy, must be damaged as much as possible so that the enemy’s victory is more costly than defeat, as all its resources are used to reconstruct the destroyed territory. The United States has therefore ceased to assist the Ukraine with anything more than political rhetoric while encouraging Kiev to spread civil war throughout the country.

The Ukrainian land must burn, not only in Donetsk and Lugansk but also in Kiev and Lvov. The task is simple: to destroy the social infrastructure as much as possible and to leave the population at the very edge of survival. Then the population of the Ukraine will consist of millions of starving, desperate and heavily armed people who will kill one another for food. The only way to stop this bloodbath would be massive international military intervention in the Ukraine (the militia on its own will not be sufficient) and massive injections of funds to feed the population and to reconstruct the economy until the Ukraine can begin to feed itself.

It is clear that all these costs would fall on Russia. Putin correctly believes that not only the budget, but also public resources in general, including the military, would in this case be overstretched and possibly insufficient. Therefore, the objective is not to allow the Ukraine to explode before the militia can bring the situation under control. It is crucial to minimize casualties and destruction and to salvage as much of the economy as possible and the infrastructure of the large cities so that the population somehow survives and then the Ukrainians themselves will take care of the Nazi thugs.

At this point an ally appears for Putin in the form of the EU. Because the United States always tried to use European resources in its struggle with Russia, the EU, which was already weakened, reaches the point of exhaustion and has to deal with its own long-festering problems.

If Europe now has on its eastern border a completely destroyed Ukraine, from which millions of armed people will flee not only to Russia but also to the EU, taking with them delightful pastimes such as drug trafficking, gunrunning, and terrorism, the EU will not survive. The people’s republics of Novorossiya will serve as a buffer for Russia, however.
Europe cannot confront the United States, but it is deathly afraid of a destroyed Ukraine. Therefore, for the first time in the conflict, Hollande and Merkel are not just trying to sabotage the U.S. demands (by imposing sanctions but not going too far), but they are also undertaking limited independent action with the aim of achieving a compromise – maybe not peace but at least a truce in the Ukraine.

If the Ukraine catches fire, it will burn quickly, and if the EU has become an unreliable partner that is ready if not to move into Russia’s camp then at least to take a neutral position, Washington, faithful to its strategy, would be obliged to set fire to Europe.

It is clear that a series of civil and interstate wars on a continent packed with all sorts of weapons, where more than half a billion people live, is far worse than a civil war in the Ukraine. The Atlantic separates the United States from Europe. Even Britain could hope to sit it out across the Channel. But Russia and the EU share a very long [sic] border.

It is not at all in Russia’s interests to have a conflagration stretching from the Atlantic to the Carpathian Mountains when the territory from the Carpathians to the Dnieper is still smoldering. Therefore, Putin’s other objective is, to the extent possible, to prevent the most negative effects of a conflagration in the Ukraine and a conflagration in Europe. Because it is impossible to completely prevent such an outcome (if the United States wants to ignite the fire, it will), it is necessary to be able to extinguish it quickly to save what is most valuable.

Thus, to protect Russia’s legitimate interests, Putin considers peace to be of vital importance, because it is peace that will make it possible to achieve this goal with maximum effect at minimum cost. But because peace is no longer possible, and the truces are becoming more theoretical and fragile, Putin needs the war to end as quickly as possible.

But I do want to stress that if a compromise could have been reached a year ago on the most favorable terms for the West (Russia would have still obtained its goals, but later – a minor concession), it is no longer possible, and the conditions are progressively worsening. Ostensibly, the situation remains the same; peace on almost any conditions is still beneficial for Russia. Only one thing has changed, but it is of the utmost importance: public opinion. Russian society longs for victory and retribution. As I pointed out above, Russian power is authoritative, rather than authoritarian; therefore, public opinion matters in Russia, in contrast to the “traditional democracies.”

Putin can maintain his role as the linchpin of the system only as long as he has the support of the majority of the population. If he loses this support, because no figures of his stature have emerged from Russia’s political elite, the system will lose its stability. But power can maintain its authority only as long as it successfully embodies the wishes of the masses. Thus the defeat of Nazism in the Ukraine, even if it is diplomatic, must be clear and indisputable – only under such conditions is a Russian compromise possible.

Thus, regardless of Putin’s wishes and Russia’s interests, given the overall balance of power, as well as the protagonists’ priorities and capabilities, a war that should have ended last year within the borders of the Ukraine will almost certainly spill over into Europe. One can only guess who will be more effective – the Americans with their gas can or the Russians with their fire extinguisher? But one thing is absolutely clear: the peace initiatives of the Russian leaders will be limited not by their wishes but their actual capabilities. It is futile to fight either the wishes of the people or the course of history; but when they coincide, the only thing a wise politician can do is to understand the wishes of the people and the direction of the historical process and try to support it at all costs.

The circumstances described above make it extremely unlikely that the proponents of an independent state of Novorossiya will see their wishes fulfilled. Given the scale of the coming conflagration, determining the fate of the Ukraine as a whole is not excessively complicated but, at the same time, it will not come cheap.

It is only logical that the Russian people should ask: if Russians, whom we rescued from the Nazis, live in Novorossiya, why do they have to live in a separate state? If they want to live in a separate state, why should Russia rebuild their cities and factories? To these questions there is only one reasonable answer: Novorossiya should become part of Russia (especially since it has enough fighters, although the governing class is problematic). Well, if part of the Ukraine can join Russia, why not all of it? Especially as in all likelihood by the time this question is on the agenda, the European Union will no longer be an alternative to the Eurasian Union [for the Ukraine].

Consequently, the decision to rejoin Russia will be made by a united federated Ukraine and not by some entity without a clear status. I think that it is premature to redraw the political map. Most likely the conflict in the Ukraine will be concluded by the end of the year. But if the United States manages to extend the conflict to the EU (and it will try), the final resolution of territorial issues will take at least a couple of years and maybe more.

In any situation we benefit from peace. In conditions of peace, as Russia’s resource base grows, as new allies (former partners of the United States) go over to its side, and as Washington becomes progressively marginalized, territorial restructuring will become far simpler and temporarily less significant, especially for those being restructured.

Notes:

1 Moscow street where the headquarters of the Presidential Administration of Russia is located.
2 Moscow square where Russia’s Ministry of Foreign Affairs is located.
3 Georgiy Gongadze was a Georgian-born Ukrainian journalist and film director who was kidnapped and murdered in 2000.
4 The Cassette Scandal erupted in 2000 with the release of audiotapes on which Leonid Kuchma allegedly discussed the need to silence Gongadze for reporting on high-level corruption.
5As a result of the Cassette Scandal, a mass anti-Kuchma protest took place in the Ukraine in 2000-2001*.

SOURCE: Â Â What does Putin want?:Â Â Information Clearing 
House - ICH*




vostok said:


> Resonant murders, committed by the junta in 2015:
> 
> 26 January. Nikolai Sergienko. Former deputy. Head of the Ukrainian railways. Shot.
> 
> January 29th. Alexei Kolesnikov. Former governor of the Kharkiv region. Hanged.
> 
> February 25th. Sergei Walter. Former Mayor of Melitopol. Hanged.
> 
> 28th of february. Mikhail Chechetov. Former chairman of the Party of Regions. Thrown out the window.
> 
> March 9. Stanislav Miller. Former deputy from the Party of Regions. Shot.
> 
> March 12. Alexander Peklyushenko. Former Governor of Zaporozhye region. Shot.
> 
> March 14th. Sergei Melnychuk. Former Attorney Odessa. Thrown out the window.
> 
> April 15th. Olga Moroz, chief editor of "Neteshinsky Bulletin". Fractured skull.
> 
> April 13. Sergey Sukhobok, Donetsk journalist. Killed.
> 
> April 15th. Oleg Kalashnikov. Verkhovna Rada deputy from the Party of Regions. Shot.
> 
> April 16. Oles Buzina. Opposition journalist and writer. Shot.




They aren't that different from ISIS; anyone who even slightly thinks differently must be immediately and mercilessly butchered. People are still talking about Hitler and the world wars when the same mindset and barbaric behaviour is very much alive today but nobody seems to care.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ukraine: U.S. accuses Russia of violating ceasefire - The Hindu
Updated: April 24, 2015 00:19 IST

The United States has accused Russia of violating the Minsk ceasefire agreement by deploying more air defence systems in eastern Ukraine.

*Building up of forces*

The U.S. State Department spokeswoman Marie Harf said that the Kremlin was training separatist forces in the conflict-torn region and building up its own forces along the border, the BBC reported.

Moscow has not yet responded to the allegations.

Both Ukrainian forces and pro-Russia separatists signed a truce deal, brokered by the West, in Minsk in February.

Ukraine accuses Russia of arming the rebels and sending military support and troops across the border, a claim that Moscow denies.


----------



## munchkin

Foreigners Who Fight And Die For Ukraine: Even those killed get no recognition


----------



## Hindustani78

Terrorists increase firing activity along the demarcation line | Міністерство оборони України
*Thursday, April 23.* DONBAS — The press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ reports: Russian-backed terrorists increase firing activity along the demarcation line. From 06:00 p.m. to 00:00 they violated the ceasefire 30 times.

In Donetsk oblast, illegal armed formations fired Shyrokyne with mortars, tanks, 122 mm self-propelled artillery gun, antiaircraft mount, automatic grenade launchers and small arms.

The enemy used mortars, automatic grenade launchers, sub-machine guns, and small arms against Ukrainian govt forces near Opytne, Pisky, Mayorsk, Leninske, Avdiyvka, Kirovo, and Mariynka.

The Ukrainian military opened return fire using 82 mm mortars and small arms.

In Lugansk oblast, bandits attacked Ukrainian army positions near Schastya.

Ukrainian units saw 8 flights of the enemy UAVs.

*********************
New evidence of use of RF weapons in the east of Ukraine | Міністерство оборони України
*Thursday, April 23.* KYIV — Representatives of the Main Department of Military Cooperation and Peacekeeping Operations, Ukrainian General Staff, demonstrated the evidence of use of RF weapons in Lugansk and Donetsk oblasts to representatives of the Kyiv Association of Military Attaché in Ukraine.

Several days ago, Russian aggressors shelled soldiers of the 24th assault battalion (‘Aidar’) near Zholobok community (Lugansk) with ‘CORNET’ Russian anti-tank guided missile (9M133F-1 missile with thermobaric warhead) produced in 2012 (according to the label).

_*Reference*. According to the label, it was produced in 2012 in RF which army is equipped with such missiles. Ukrainian Armed Forces do not have them!_


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78

*Thursday, April 23.* ZHYTOMYR — Representatives of the Congress of Solidarity of Ukrainian Azerbaijanis handed over a thermal camera, satellite and office equipment to Command of High Mobile Airborne Troops (Ukrainian Armed Forces).

According to Advisor to Azerbaijani Embassy to Ukraine Nazim Aliyev, the Embassy official position is to support Ukraine, recognize its sovereignty and territorial integrity, as well strive for peace in the country.

Deputy Commander of Command of High Mobile Airborne Troops Col. Pavlo Scherban thanked for provided support.

Advisor to Azerbaijani Embassy to Ukraine Nazim Aliyev, Head of Regional Public Organization ‘Congress of Ukrainian Azerbaijanis’ Mamedov Ilgar Aga Ogli and Head of Joint Congress of Ukrainian Azerbaijanis Rovshan Tagiyev attended this event.


----------



## munchkin

Hindustani78 said:


>




Not proof. Maybe it was purchased privately.


----------



## Hindustani78

In highly mobile amphibious military units of the Armed Forces Ukraine last tactical live firing exercise. With the participation of about 3,000 Marines and more than 400 units and armored cars, working out practical tasks for the preparation and conduct of offshore operations, management teams Airborne units during the execution of assigned tasksAccording to the plan after the exercise units from their home stations bahatokilometrova marches as rail, air, and its course, will arrive in a given area. 

Then, with the support of the paratroopers of the Army Aviation and Air Force, the engineering units of the Land Forces start performing their assigned tasks at a landfill.- The aim is to achieve tactical exercises common understanding of the planning process and the use of highly mobile military units of airborne troops, the experience gained during the counter-terrorist operation, - the highly mobile amphibious commander of the Armed Forces of Ukraine Colonel Mikhail Hero of Ukraine Zabrodskyy. - During the study created complex and contradictory situations that encourage soldiers paratroopers take an entire complex of measures to counter the enemy practiced aspects of planning and management units created in a modular fashion, - the commander of the Airborne.It should be noted that of these activities will provide the ability Command and Airborne units do, if necessary, task planning and conduct of active hostilities.


----------



## Hindustani78

In the undergraduate students of the Faculty of flight Kharkiv Air Force University named after Ivan Kozhedub studying program fighter pilots and helicopter pilots, flight takes practice.Flight training is based on teaching and Aviation Brigade, where the students increase their nalotnyy time on military aircraft type L-39 "Albatross" and Mi-8MT.- All future pilots were required theoretical course and have already started the practical part. Third rate rises in the air with instructors and chetvertokursnyky perform independent flight and has received more than 14 hours nalotnoho time - said the brigade commander and military pilot class Colonel Gennady Dubovik.It should be noted that with the fighter pilots and helicopter airfield training held their course mates from among military pilots and navigators military transport aircraft.














Seven Ukrainian soldiers wounded in Donbas conflict zone in past 24 hours| Ukrinform
KYIV, April 23 /Ukrinform/. Over the past day no Ukrainian servicemen have been killed, but seven Ukrainian soldiers have been injured in the area of the anti-terrorist operation in Donbas.

Spokesman for the Presidential Administration on the anti-terrorist operation, Colonel Oleksandr Motuzianyk said this at a briefing in Kyiv on Thursday, an Ukrinform correspondent reported.

"Over the last day no Ukrainian servicemen were killed, but seven soldiers were injured as a result of military clashes," Motuzianyk said.

"Between 09:40 and 13:22hrs, while at the observation post of the Joint Centre for Control and Co-ordination at the Donetsk railway station ("Donetsk People's Republic" ("DPR")-controlled, 8km north-west of Donetsk), the SMM heard 356 explosions, anti-aircraft machine gun, automatic grenade launcher, heavy machinegun and small arms fire (complete breakdown of the ceasefire violations)," the OSCE SMM said in its regular update based on information received as of 1930 Kyiv time on April 22, 2015.

The SMM says it estimates that the majority of the explosions were caused by 82mm and 120mm mortar fire.

According to the update, the JCCC made three ceasefire attempts around the airport at 10:30, 11:00 and 11:30hrs, but none of them succeeded.


----------



## gau8av

there's some reports of Kiev's Azov nazis crucifying and burning a militia fighter alive but I'm not sure of the sources






» Shock Video: Ukrainian Neo-Nazis Nail Rebel Fighter to Cross, Burn Him Alive Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!
Shocking Video: Ukrainian Neo-Nazis Nail Rebel Fighter To Cross, Burn Him Alive | SilverDoctors.com

@vostok can you confirm the authenticity or is this fake ?


----------



## vostok

gau8av said:


> there's some reports of Kiev's Azov nazis crucifying and burning a militia fighter alive but I'm not sure of the sources
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> » Shock Video: Ukrainian Neo-Nazis Nail Rebel Fighter to Cross, Burn Him Alive Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!
> Shocking Video: Ukrainian Neo-Nazis Nail Rebel Fighter To Cross, Burn Him Alive | SilverDoctors.com
> 
> @vostok can you confirm the authenticity or is this fake ?


Who knows? Specifically this could be fake. But people who had once burned alive dozens of people and filmed it on video - can make the most terrible things that you can imagine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gau8av

vostok said:


> Who knows? Specifically this could be fake. But people who had once burned alive dozens of people and filmed it on video - can make the most terrible things that you can imagine.


true, some of those Odessa vids are shocking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Terrorists shell communities and Ukrainian troops’ positions with BM-21 ‘Grad’ | Міністерство оборони України
Tuesday, April 28. DONBAS – According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, the situation escalated yesterday evening in the region. From 06:00 p.m. to 00:00 the illegal armed formations shelled the Ukrainian positions 22 times along the demarcation line with heavy artillery and multiple rocket launchers.

Near Avdiyvka, the terrorists attacked the Ukrainian troops’ positions with BM-21 ‘Grad’ multiple rocket launchers.

Moreover, the illegal armed formations shelled the Ukrainian positions near Pisky and Opytne, Avdiyvka, Chermalyk, and Schastya with 120 mm mortars, Avdiyvka, Opytne, and Chermalyk with heavy artillery.

The terrorists also fired 82 mm mortars, automatic grenade launchers and small arms during their armed provocations.

The Ukrainian servicemen saw 7 flights of the enemy’s UAVs, primarily near Mariupol.


**************************
Residential quarter shelled in Donetsk oblast, a civilian killed | Міністерство оборони України
Wednesday, April 29. DONBAS – According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, yesterday, near Chermalyk, there was sporadic shooting against the Ukrainian positions from the left bank of the Kalmius river. The illegal armed formations used heavy antitank machine-guns and 82 mm mortars. A shelling hit residential quarters of Chermalyk.

A 68-year-old man (1940) was killed.

The ATO HQ press centre stresses the positions of the Ukrainian troops are deployed at long distances from this site.

***************

Militants fire on Ukrainian positions, residential areas 29 times overnight| Ukrinform
KYIV, April 29 /Ukrinform/. On 28 April the situation in the area of the anti-terrorist operation remained tense. From 18:00 to midnight, illegal armed groups fired on the positions of Ukrainian forces along the contact line 29 times.

This is reported by the press center for the anti-terrorist operation.

"Criminals have twice opened fire on the settlements of Chermalyk and Shchastia. At 18:00, the enemy shelled our positions near the town of Avdiyivka with Grads. Near Chermalyk illegal armed groups chaotically shelled our positions on the left bank of Kalmius River with anti-tank grenade launchers and 82mm mortars. As a result of shelling, few shells hit the residential area of Chermalyk. The shelling killed a local resident," the statement reads.

According to ATO headquarters, from 18:30 to 20:00 the enemy opened fire on Luhansk thermal power plant in the city of Shchastia using 120mm mortars, automatic grenade launcher and sniper rifles.

Also, in Donetsk region the criminals fired 120mm mortars at positions of Ukrainian troops near the settlements of Avdiyivka, Opytne, Leninske, Pisky, Artemove and Chermalyk.

In Luhansk region criminals fired mortars, rocket-propelled grenades and automatic firearms at Shchastia and Krymske. In the area of Sokolnyky there was a military clash in which both sides used small arms and automatic grenade launchers. According to the press center, the attackers were stopped and pushed back from our positions.

***************
Observers report hundreds of explosions near Donetsk - read on - uatoday.tv
OSCE reports on surge in violence in eastern Ukraine 

The security situation on April 28 in the area around Donetsk airport 11 kilometers *northwest of Donetsk* has seriously deteriorated whereas in Luhansk region the SMM observed no incidents involving the use of weapons.

*OSCE observers reported* they heard a total of 550 explosions from the north-east, north-north-east, north-west and west, at a distance of one to six kilometres from its position.

The observes assessed that approximately *90% of all the explosions were caused by 120mm mortar* and heavy artillery rounds.

If accurate, the assessment would constitute one of the most serious *violations of the ceasefire declaration* signed in Minsk, Belarus on February 15 by the leaders of Ukraine, Russia, Germany and France.


----------



## vostok

Borders of Novorossiya


----------



## gomerker23

donestk 

A rock concert in Donetsk on April 24, 2015










Woman asks people in Ukrainian language
Some respond that they do not understand the Ukrainian language
people respond that want to be part of Russia or become an independent state

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Two Ukrainian serviceman killed in past 24 hours in east: Military | Zee News
Last Updated: Friday, May 1, 2015 - 22:53

Kiev: Two Ukrainian serviceman have been killed and two wounded in separatist attacks on government forces in eastern Ukraine despite the Minsk ceasefire agreement, Interfax news agency quoted the Ukrainian military as saying on Friday.

"In the past 24 hours the situation in the conflict zone remained not quiet, but under control. Rebels continue to use weapons banned under the Minsk agreement," military spokesman Andriy Lysenko was quoted as saying at a briefing.

Reuters


----------



## vostok

City "Donetsk" returned the Russian name.


----------



## Hindustani78

Russian-backed terrorists violated ceasefire 32 times | Міністерство оборони України
The press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ reports, from 06:00 p.m. to 00:00 Russian-backed terrorists violated the ceasefire 32 times.

Bandits used 120 mm mortars, 122 mm artillery. Terrorists shelled Avdiyvka, Opytne, Pisky, Triohizvenka and Shyrokyne with heavy artillery.

Moreover, the enemy used 82 mm mortars 7 times.

In Donetsk oblast, bandits shelled Ukrainian positions near Avdiyvka with 120 mm mortars, 122 mm artillery and tank.

From 10:14 p.m. to 10:40 p.m., a fighting was near Pisky which ended in the enemy’s failure.

In Lugansk oblast, the most intense attacks were near Triohizbenka with use of 120 mm mortars, automatic grenade launchers, and machine gun.

Ukrainian servicemen saw 8 flights of the Unmanned Aerial Vehicles (UAV) of the enemy.


----------



## gomerker23

foreigners soldiers supported by the current government of Ukraine(controlled by foreigners) carried out attacks on Donetsk
caliber cannon 120 mm 150 mm













Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


OSCE does not fulfill its functions








Embedded media from this media site is no longer available

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

Passports of the People's Republic of Lugansk.


----------



## Hindustani78

Terrorists shell Ukrainian positions with BM-21 ‘Grad’ multiple rocket launchers | Міністерство оборони України
Sunday, May 3. DONBAS — According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, from 06:00 p.m. to 00:00, May 2, the situation was still tense in the region. Russian-backed terrorists violated the ceasefire 28 times, provoked a fighting and used heavy weapons 14 times (including BM-21 ‘Grad’ multiple rocket launcher). In Donetsk oblast, militants attacked Ukrainian positions near Shyrokyne, Granitne, Opytne, Avdiyvka and Pisky with mortars; shelled govt positions near Karlivka, Oytne, Avdiyvka and Pisky with 122 mm artillery. From 11:35 p.m. to 23:50 p.m., terrorists targeted Ukrainian positions near Avdiyvka with 40 rockets of BM-21 ‘Grad’. There are no casualties among servicemen. About the midnight, there was a fighting near Mariynka ended in the enemy’s failure. In Lugansk oblast, bandits used automatic grenade launchers and small arms against Ukrainian positions near Schastya and Zolote-4. Ukrainian servicemen saw two flights of the Unmanned Aerial Vehicles (UAV) of the enemy near Shyrokyne and Opytne.


New fake from RF MFA | Міністерство оборони України
Sunday, May 3. RF Ministry of Foreign Affairs prepared a new fake. The statement of Minister of Ministry of Foreign Affairs of Russian Federation spread by Russian mass media says about attacks of the ex-Donetsk airport and an adjacent residential quarter of Donetsk by Ukrainian servicemen with 122 mm and 152 mm artillery. The Ministry of Defence of Ukraine states this information is false. On May 2, there were a lot of attacks, primarily, from heavy artillery. Over the past 24 hours, militants performed 35 attacks using heavy weapons which had to be withdrawn according to the Minsk Agreements. Today, bandits still keep shelling Ukrainian positions near Pisky, Avdiyvka and Opytne with BM-21 ‘Grad’ multiple rocket launchers, mortars and tanks.

Yesterday, govt troops opened return fire from 09:35 p.m. to 09:45 p.m. with 82 mm mortars. These mortars are not forbidden by the Minsk agreements. The Ukrainian MoD thanks Ukrainian journalists for their job and watchfulness. This fake may be denied after a detailed check by international organizations.


----------



## vostok

Odessa, May 2.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Last Updated: Monday, May 4, 2015 - 15:38
Two Ukrainian servicemen killed in eastern Ukraine: Kiev military | Zee News


Kiev: Two Ukrainian servicemen were killed and five wounded in continued clashes with pro-Russian separatists in eastern Ukraine despite a two-month ceasefire, Kiev`s military said on Monday.

The two were killed when their armoured personnel carrier was blown up by a land mine in the Luhansk region near the border with Russia, military spokesman Oleksander Motuzyanyk told a televised briefing.

Reuters

Last Updated: Monday, May 4, 2015 - 21:46
Two killed, five wounded in Ukraine clashes: Kiev | Zee News


Kiev: Two soldiers were killed and another five were wounded in the past 24 hours in Ukraine`s separatist-held east, Kiev said Monday, as both sides traded blame over the increasing number of ceasefire violations.


Two servicemen died and three more were wounded after their armoured vehicle hit a mine in the Lugansk region, said military spokesman Oleksandr Motuzyanyk.

Two more soldiers were wounded in clashes near the village of Shyrokyne near the strategic port of Mariupol, the last major city in the conflict zone controlled by Kiev, he said.

Officials in charge of the anti-terrorist operation accused pro-Moscow militants of violating a fragile ceasefire 95 times on Sunday.

"This is nearly the same level as before the conclusion of Minsk agreements," they said in a statement, adding that rebels were provoking Ukranian forces by using heavy artillery.

Rebels for their part pointed the finger at Ukrainian troops, saying Kiev violated the truce 70 times over the past 24 hours by using tanks, grenade and mortar launchers.

In February, French President Francois Hollande and German Chancellor Angela Merkel helped broker a peace deal for Ukraine in a last-ditch effort to stop months of fighting between pro-Russian separatists and Kiev forces.

The conflict has killed more than 6,000 people and displaced a million, according to the United Nations.

OSCE condemned the violation of the cease-fire on Sunday and "expressed in particular serious concern over the use of proscribed heavy weapons as well as the increased fighting in and around Donetsk and Shyrokyne."



AFP

Terrorists intensify provocations | Міністерство оборони України
According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, the Russian-backed terrorists intensified provocations yesterday. From 06:00 p.m. to 00:00, bandits performed 45 attacks. Thus, the ceasefire was violated 95 times. The enemy used heavy weapons.

In Donetsk oblast, bandits shelled Ukrainian positions near Avdiyvka, Vodyane, Opytne, Shyrokyne and Kamyanka with 122 mm artillery.

Militants attacked Pisky and Avdiyvka with 120 mm mortars, and Avdiyvka with tank. At the midnight, terrorists attacked Ukrainian positions near Bakhmutovka with 152 mm artillery.

The enemy’s attack near Novoselivka ended in its failure.

Ukrainian servicemen saw two flights of the enemy’s Unmanned Aerial Vehicles (UAVs) in Lugansk oblast.

Mariupol residents against withdrawal of troops from Shyrokyne. Photos| Ukrinform
KYIV, May 4 /Ukrinform/. Several thousand residents of the Ukrainian-controlled city of Mariupol have staged a rally in protest against the withdrawal of Ukrainian troops from the village of Shyrokyne.

As Mariupol's official website reported, protesting locals weared red WW II remembrance poppies, which also symbolize they were confident of victory in the current war.

The protesters were holding Ukrainian national flags and slogans calling to peace. At the beginning of their rally, all those present traditionally sang the national anthem and prayed for Ukraine.

However, they demanded that the Ukrainian troops should not be withdrawn from the neighboring village of Shyrokyne behind which pro-Russian militants' positions are located.

The rally was attended by Ukrainian MP from the Samopomich faction, first deputy chairman of the parliament's committee for national security and defense Semen Semenchenko.

Leaders of Mariupol public organizations and civil volunteers addressed those who gathered for the rally and called against the demilitarization of Shyrokyne. Civil volunteers also urged locals to get united, start digging trenches and supply food to Ukrainian troops.


----------



## vostok

2013. Last Victory Parade of Kiev...


----------



## Superboy

vostok said:


> 2013. Last Victory Parade of Kiev...




No more Victory parades?


----------



## vostok

Superboy said:


> No more Victory parades?


No more.


----------



## Superboy

NAF Victory Day parade rehearsal











LPR people got LPR passports


----------



## Hindustani78

A volunteer died as a result of wound | Міністерство оборони України
*Tuesday, May 5.* DONBAS — On May 4, volunteer Dmytro Afanasiyev died as a result of a heavy wound during shelling of Pisky with 120 mm mortars.

Unfortunately, the death of this man was used by some persons in order to discredit the Ukrainian authorities.

The press service of the General Staff of the Armed Forces of Ukraine reminds Ukraine has already fulfilled the Minsk obligations regarding the withdrawal of all the volunteer battalions from the frontline.

Leaders of Armed Forces of Ukraine express condolences to relatives and family of the deceased man.

Press Service of the General Staff of the Armed Forces of Ukraine

*******************


----------



## Superboy

2 UAF soldiers of the 30th Brigade got KIA today. RIP

Ukraine Live Day 442: Ukrainian Military Reports 27 Attacks Last Night | The Interpreter

Motorola gives a tour of museum






NAF Victory Day parade rehearsal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gomerker23

The evacuation of Ukrainians from Nepal - a shame

Эвакуация украинцев из Непала - это гребаный стыд | Обозреватель


----------



## gau8av

gomerker23 said:


> The evacuation of Ukrainians from Nepal - a shame
> 
> Эвакуация украинцев из Непала - это гребаный стыд | Обозреватель


translation, gist please


----------



## Max Khan

Funny that Ukraine sent to Nepal not in the "best condition" airplane but at the same time they successfully modernize a great number of Indian Air Force plaines of a very similar type.


----------



## gomerker23

gau8av said:


> translation, gist please



The evacuation of Ukrainians from Nepal - a shame.
40 people did not come out on bond. Ukraine's Foreign Ministry is silent. Search mission carried out by the Nepalese army. The Ukrainian side does not participate in the search and the nation does not inform about what is happening.Search operations of his countrymen are the Israelis, the British, the Americans and representatives of other nations, whose fate is not indifferent to the citizens of their state. Personally Ukrainians no one is looking for, no matter what our media told. Silent and officials.The plane, which was sent to Delhi as a rescue mission broke. And the rescue mission, which is PR-action risks into the textbooks as the reference black PR. Item for IL-76, which was brought to Delhi from Ukraine - is not suitable, ie They brought the wrong item. The plane is that day in Delhi and we, Ukrainians, are paying up to $ 500 per hour for his parking at the airport. Now we have to stand until brought new part. Who will compensate for these costs? Pensioners, students and taxpayers? We will name the culprit in the damage or just appoint DAC-vidbuvayla?Journalists from the pool - the money ran out, and they asked them to assign the status to be evacuated. Shame with the evacuation of Ukrainian continues! Our citizens are, as always, are one on one with the world.The state, represented by the leadership of Ukraine is obliged to take care of every possible way to help and protect its citizens. Why do we have such a format state which remembers us only when it is necessary to protect or provide tax? The format of the state need to change!

Количество убийств в Киевской области выросло в 8 раз, ограблений – в четыре - 112.ua



The number of murders in the Kiev region has increased by 8 times, robberies - fourTo say that the crime rate has increased - to say nothing. He grew up a few times and turned into a shaft that crushes not only human life, but also many social reform processes. This crime spree Ukraine does not remember a turbulent 90s and the period of primary accumulation of capitalThere is much written about and justified the war in the east of Ukraine, the socio-economic crisis and corruption in the government, but to me, as a resident of Kiev, and the indigenous inhabitant of the city, a man who engaged in social activities, Kiev increasingly pose safety issues. Indeed, the security of the famous pyramid of human needs by Maslow is one of the first places after the basic physical needs of man. A visual, and media reports, communicate with people, in Kiev there is a shaft of crime, which is duplicated inactivity and continuing degradation of law enforcement.Recently, I, as the head of the Association of owners of small and medium-sized enterprises and a member of the Public Council under the Ministry of Internal Affairs of Ukraine has filed a request to the General Directorate of Internal Affairs of Ukraine in the Kiev region and the General Directorate of the Interior Ministry of Ukraine in Kiev on the number of registered criminal offenses in the past two years. Kiev Glaucus did not answer, but the regional sent an official response to the expanded table. From the data in this table, the frost is on the skin.Thus, the number of suicides in March this year in the two and a half times more than in March 2013 Number of homicides in March 2014 - 9; in March of 2015 - 74, that is increased by 8 times! Cases of theft in March 2014 - 381, in March 2015 - in 1549, that is has quadrupled! Car theft in March 2013 - 17 cases in March 2014 - is 47, and this year in the corresponding month of 46 cases. Cases of fraud in the first three months of this year by more than two times more than six months in 2014To say that the crime rate has increased - to say nothing. He grew up a few times and turned into a shaft that crushes not only human life, but also many social reform processes. This crime spree Ukraine does not remember a turbulent 90s and the period of initial accumulation of capital.Security - this is the main function of any state. This was said by another medieval thinkers such as John Locke, who represented the state in the first place as a night watchman. Therefore, an increase in crime other than a threat to national security can not be considered. Against the background of an already troubled situation in Ukraine, taking into account the number of weapons that is now in the hands of Ukrainians (according to expert estimates - several million illegal "trunk"), the authority must now pay close attention to the issue of security of citizens.I know that many associations and people are just willing to substitute his shoulder and form a government militia or volunteer formations. I believe that this should be done while at the legislative level to endow such formations corresponding rights, ensuring social guarantees - for example, in the case of injured combatant or, God forbid, death during the performance of their duties - to equate the rights of these people to the staff law enforcement agencies. These troops would carry out the functions of control, would lead law enforcement and would deal with the protection of public order.The trend of rising crime is very threatening and can lead to big problems for the society and the state. Already it is clear that the leadership of the state should take immediate legal and personnel solutions to curb crime and its backers. I do not want to have our Kyiv gradually turned into a Chicago 30s or in Buenos Aires 90.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Superboy

Russia deployed Su-34 strike planes in Sevastopol, placing Lviv and Kiev in air strike range from Sevastopol.


----------



## Max Khan

Superboy said:


> Russia deployed Su-34 strike planes in Sevastopol, placing Lviv and Kiev in air strike range from Sevastopol.


It's difficult for me to understand if Russia doesn't participate in ukrainian conflict officialy and her intentions are peaceful why and for what they deployed that jets in Sevastopol?



vostok said:


> Passports of the People's Republic of Lugansk.
> View attachment 218299
> View attachment 218300
> View attachment 218301


They really did it, impressive but that so called passports are not recognized by any country. So then it just a paper without value . Or my info is incorrect?


----------



## vostok

Max Khan said:


> They really did it, impressive but that so called passports are not recognized by any country. So then it just a paper without value . Or my info is incorrect?


For now. But the country is only one year old. Everything is still ahead.


----------



## Hindustani78

Terrorists still shell Ukrainian troops and communities | Міністерство оборони України
Thursday, May 7. DONBAS – The press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ reports on May 6, from 06:00 p.m. to 00:00 illegal armed formations violated the ceasefire 11 times. Terrorists used 120 and 82 mm mortars.

Militants used mortars near Pisky, Mayorsk and Granitne.

In Lugansk oblast, near Schastya and Troytske the enemy kept shelling of the Ukrainian govt positions with automatic grenade launchers and small arms.

Near Kryakivka and Orechovo-Donetske, terrorists attacked Ukrainian positions with 82 mm mortars.

Ukrainian servicemen saw two fights of the enemy’s Unmanned Aerial Vehicle (UAV).


----------



## Superboy

Max Khan said:


> It's difficult for me to understand if Russia doesn't participate in ukrainian conflict officialy and her intentions are peaceful why and for what they deployed that jets in Sevastopol?




For self defense. Ukraine regards Ukraine as its own territory, just as China regards Taiwan as its own territory.



Max Khan said:


> They really did it, impressive but that so called passports are not recognized by any country.




It is recognized by Russia. Plus they can get dual citizenship from Russia. Ukraine does not allow dual citizenship, Russia allows.


----------



## vostok

Donetsk is preparing to celebrate the Day of the Great Victory


----------



## Hindustani78

Ukraine President says almost 7,000 civilians killed in war | Zee News
Last Updated: Friday, May 8, 2015 - 20:50


Kiev: Nearly 7,000 civilians have been killed in the war in eastern Ukraine between government forces and Russian-backed separatists since fighting erupted in April last year, the nation's President said on Friday.


Speaking before Parliament, Petro Poroshenko said that more than 1,000 people remained unaccounted for.

The figures mark a sharp increase from the most recent United Nations tally of around 6,100 people killed.

Addressing an Assembly packed with soldiers, Poroshenko said that 1,657 Ukrainian troops had also been killed in combat which he described as aggression from Russia.

Moscow has always denied supplying separatist rebels with either equipment or manpower, but it has been open in its diplomatic support for the separatists.

Poroshenko said Russian involvement in the war had forced Ukraine to seek to align further with the West.

"Given that the Russian threat is long-term and considering that the aggressive stance and policy of the Russian Federation poses a major threat to national security, the strategy aims to reach full compatibility in the security and defence sectors of Ukraine and NATO," Poroshenko said.

The uneasy ceasefire that has been in place in the eastern regions of Donetsk and Luhansk since mid-February has been marred by regular violations, although the scale of fighting has largely subsided since its peak.

International ceasefire monitors say both parties are violating the peace agreement by deploying heavy weapons near the front-line.

Separatists have been showing off large amounts of their hardware in rehearsal for a military parade to take place later this week in their stronghold of Donetsk.

The city is only a few kilometres from the front-line, so deployment of any firepower with a caliber superior to 100 mm would nominally be in violation of the cease-fire deal. Poroshenko said that the peace deal remained the only option in place for restoring stability to east Ukraine.

"This has enabled some degree of de-escalation in the conflict," he said. "Every day in which nobody dies is like a feast day for me."

Ukrainian military spokesman Andriy Lysenko said today that two soldiers had been killed and another 26 injured over the previous day.

In a calculated snub to Russia, Ukraine this year brought its World War II victory celebrations forward by one day to May 8, the date marked in western Europe. Moscow is set to hold a grand military parade tomorrow to mark the 70th anniversary of the Soviet Union's victory over Nazi Germany.

Ukraine has adopted the red poppy as a WWII commemorative symbol at pointed variance with Russia, where wearing the black and orange St George's ribbon has been commonplace.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ukrainian govt forces saw 22 flights of the enemy’s drones | Міністерство оборони України
Friday, May 8. DONBAS – The press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ reports, from 06:00 p.m. to 00:00, on May 7, terrorists used heavy weapons.

In Donetsk oblast, illegal armed formations shelled the Ukrainian positions near Pisky, Granitne, Opytne, Avdiyvka with mortars. Bandits attacked govt positions near Opytne and Dutovka mine with automatic grenade launchers and small arms.

In Mariupol direction, Shyrokyne is still the flashpoint. The enemy uses 122 mm artillery and 82 mm mortars.

Terrorists shelled the Ukrainian positions near Bohuslavske, Novhorodske, Krasnyi Pakhar, Shyroka Balka with the same weapons. In Leninske, militants used a tank.

The enemy’s snipers targeted the Ukrainian positions near Stanytsya Luhanska and Schastya. Moreover, Russian-backed terrorists still use unmanned aerial vehicles (UAV). Ukrainian govt forces saw 22 flights of the enemy’s drones.

Military sappers clear fields, roads in liberated territories.

********************

Two Ukrainian soldiers killed, 26 wounded in Donbas conflict zone in past 24 hours| Ukrinform
KYIV, May 8 /Ukrinform/. During the last day two Ukrainian soldiers have been killed, another 26 have been wounded in the area of the anti-terrorist operation in Donbas as a result of shelling and military clashes with terrorists.

Spokesman for the Presidential Administration on the anti-terrorist operation, Colonel Andriy Lysenko said this at a briefing in Kyiv on Friday, an Ukrinform correspondent reported.

"Over the past day we have lost two our soldiers, another 26 were injured as a result of shelling and military clashes," Lysenko said.


----------



## Hindustani78

On May 9 terrorists keep shelling ATO positions and communities | Міністерство оборони України
Saturday, May 9. DONBAS – The press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ reports, on May 9, from 06:00 a.m. to 06:00 p.m. armed bandits kept shelling the Ukrainian military positions. Militants used 120 and 82 mm mortars, heavy submachine guns, grenade launchers and small arms in Pisky, Opytne and Dutovka mine.

They attacked Shchastya and Lozove.

The ATO HQ press centre stresses, ‘despite the situation we, the military, remember the deeds of our grandparents and grand grandparents 70 years ago. Your courage and devotion to the Homeland are the example for us. We bow our heads in front of you and greet you with the Victory Day!’


Four Ukrainian soldiers wounded in ATO area in past 24 hours| Ukrinform
KYIV, May 9 /Ukrinform/. Four Ukrainian servicemen were wounded in the anti-terrorist operation (ATO) area on Friday.

Spokesman for the Presidential Administration on the anti-terrorist operation, Colonel Andriy Lysenko said this at a briefing in Kyiv, an Ukrinform correspondent reported.

"Over the past day no casualties among Ukrainian servicemen were reported, another four were injured as a result of hostilities and military clashes," he said.


----------



## vostok

Victory Parade in Donetsk


----------



## gomerker23



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galad

West-installed and backed neo-nazists,war-criminals and thieves in Kiev-dumb as always.After repeating the same lie again and again -roughly 1500 soldiers died till now they did released intresting info recently -dead soldiers by percentage/million in all provinces.After some calculations done-number of dead is roughly 38 000 .Number closer to German intelligence services of 50 000 dead/wounded people(released some time ago) and much bigger than FSB estimates of around 25 000 dead soldiers from February 2015.


----------



## Hindustani78

Illegal armed formations violate ceasefire 35 times | Міністерство оборони України
May 9, illegal armed formations have used heavy weapons and violated the ceasefire 35 times.

Terrorists shelled Ukrainian positions near Pisky, Opytne, Mariynka, Dutovka mine with 120 mm and 82 mm mortars. Moreover, bandits used grenade launchers, heavy sub machineguns and small arms near Dutovka mine, Avdiyvka, Mariynka and Vodyane. A sniper targeted Ukrainian positions near Pisky.

A fighting near Mariynka ended in the enemy’s failure.

In Luhansk direction, the enemy used anti-aircraft mounts, grenade launchers, machineguns and small arms near Sokilnyky, Stanytsya Luhanska, Shchastya.

In Artemivsk direction, bandits shelled Zolote with 120 mm mortars, Rossadky and Lozove communities with anti-tank rocket mount.

Yesterday, the enemy’s tank fired Pavlopol, and terrorists shelled Shyrokyne and Pishchevik with grenade launchers and small arms.

The Ukrainian servicemen saw the enemy’s unmanned aerial vehicles (UAV).

A pro-Russian separatist of the self-proclaimed Donetsk People's Republic sits atop a self-propelled gun during the Victory Day parade in Donetsk on May 9, 2015. Tanks and rocket systems rolled through the rebel bastion of Donetsk in east Ukraine on May 9 as pro-Russian insurgents celebrated the 70th anniversary of the Soviet win over Nazi Germany in WWII. Imitating a vast military parade being held simultaneously in Moscow, some 1,500 separatist fighters marched through the rebel-held city clutching red Soviet flags and portraits of Stalin. AFP PHOTO / ALEKSEY FILIPPOV
© AFP 






Ukrainian president says nearly 7,000 civilians killed in conflict - watch on - uatoday.tv
Poroshenko says that over 1,600 troops have been killed in the conflict in east Ukraine

Nearly 7,000 civilians have been killed in the yearlong conflict in east Ukraine, said Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko during an address to parliament. The number represents a significant increase on the UN's calculations, according to which 6,100 people have have lost their lives in the *fighting between Ukrainian forces and Russian-backed militants*. Poroshenko also said that over 1,600 Ukrainian troops have died.

Despite an ceasefire signed in February, violations on both sides are routinely reported. In recent weeks however the fighting between Ukrainian troops and Russian-backed militants has intensified. Radio Free Europe reports that international monitors say both parties are using heavy weapons which were supposed to be pulled back from the frontline.

************

SBU detains leader of 'Kharkiv partisans' for plotting terrorist attack in Kharkiv for May 9-10

The counterintelligence of the Security Service of Ukraine has put an end to unlawful activities of one of the leaders of the "Kharkiv partisans" terrorist organization, who is a former employee of the Interior Ministry.

"It has been established that a 42-year-old citizen of Ukraine, a former employee of the Interior Ministry, in 2014 was recruited by a citizen of the Russian Federation, a member of the so-called Ministry of State Security of the DPR (self-proclaimed Donetsk People's Republic). On the instructions of his Russian supervisor, the criminal formed sabotage and reconnaissance groups, made mainly from former law enforcement officers and soldiers who were to commit sabotage and terrorist acts on the territory of Kharkiv region," the SBU press center reported on Saturday.

In addition, on the instructions of the DPR terrorists the recruited offender collected and sent to the enemy the intelligence about the deployment and movement of Ukrainian army units, data about the protection of the defense industry facilities, information about members of volunteer battalions and active participants in patriotic movement. He was also preparing a terrorist attack on the Kharkiv Armored Plant.

During the search of his house, grenades and explosives were found, which he planned to use for terrorist attacks in Kharkiv on May 9-10, the SBU press center reported.


----------



## vostok

Victory Parade in Lugansk. May 9, 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

Putin: Russia can influence E.Ukraine, but it's up to Kiev to solve crisis — RT News


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> Illegal armed formations violate ceasefire 35 times | Міністерство оборони України
> May 9, illegal armed formations have used heavy weapons and violated the ceasefire 35 times.
> 
> Terrorists shelled Ukrainian positions near Pisky, Opytne, Mariynka, Dutovka mine with 120 mm and 82 mm mortars. Moreover, bandits used grenade launchers, heavy sub machineguns and small arms near Dutovka mine, Avdiyvka, Mariynka and Vodyane. A sniper targeted Ukrainian positions near Pisky.
> 
> A fighting near Mariynka ended in the enemy’s failure.
> 
> In Luhansk direction, the enemy used anti-aircraft mounts, grenade launchers, machineguns and small arms near Sokilnyky, Stanytsya Luhanska, Shchastya.
> 
> In Artemivsk direction, bandits shelled Zolote with 120 mm mortars, Rossadky and Lozove communities with anti-tank rocket mount.
> 
> Yesterday, the enemy’s tank fired Pavlopol, and terrorists shelled Shyrokyne and Pishchevik with grenade launchers and small arms.
> 
> The Ukrainian servicemen saw the enemy’s unmanned aerial vehicles (UAV).
> 
> A pro-Russian separatist of the self-proclaimed Donetsk People's Republic sits atop a self-propelled gun during the Victory Day parade in Donetsk on May 9, 2015. Tanks and rocket systems rolled through the rebel bastion of Donetsk in east Ukraine on May 9 as pro-Russian insurgents celebrated the 70th anniversary of the Soviet win over Nazi Germany in WWII. Imitating a vast military parade being held simultaneously in Moscow, some 1,500 separatist fighters marched through the rebel-held city clutching red Soviet flags and portraits of Stalin. AFP PHOTO / ALEKSEY FILIPPOV
> © AFP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukrainian president says nearly 7,000 civilians killed in conflict - watch on - uatoday.tv
> Poroshenko says that over 1,600 troops have been killed in the conflict in east Ukraine
> 
> Nearly 7,000 civilians have been killed in the yearlong conflict in east Ukraine, said Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko during an address to parliament. The number represents a significant increase on the UN's calculations, according to which 6,100 people have have lost their lives in the *fighting between Ukrainian forces and Russian-backed militants*. Poroshenko also said that over 1,600 Ukrainian troops have died.
> 
> Despite an ceasefire signed in February, violations on both sides are routinely reported. In recent weeks however the fighting between Ukrainian troops and Russian-backed militants has intensified. Radio Free Europe reports that international monitors say both parties are using heavy weapons which were supposed to be pulled back from the frontline.
> 
> ************
> 
> SBU detains leader of 'Kharkiv partisans' for plotting terrorist attack in Kharkiv for May 9-10
> 
> The counterintelligence of the Security Service of Ukraine has put an end to unlawful activities of one of the leaders of the "Kharkiv partisans" terrorist organization, who is a former employee of the Interior Ministry.
> 
> "It has been established that a 42-year-old citizen of Ukraine, a former employee of the Interior Ministry, in 2014 was recruited by a citizen of the Russian Federation, a member of the so-called Ministry of State Security of the DPR (self-proclaimed Donetsk People's Republic). On the instructions of his Russian supervisor, the criminal formed sabotage and reconnaissance groups, made mainly from former law enforcement officers and soldiers who were to commit sabotage and terrorist acts on the territory of Kharkiv region," the SBU press center reported on Saturday.
> 
> In addition, on the instructions of the DPR terrorists the recruited offender collected and sent to the enemy the intelligence about the deployment and movement of Ukrainian army units, data about the protection of the defense industry facilities, information about members of volunteer battalions and active participants in patriotic movement. He was also preparing a terrorist attack on the Kharkiv Armored Plant.
> 
> During the search of his house, grenades and explosives were found, which he planned to use for terrorist attacks in Kharkiv on May 9-10, the SBU press center reported.




reported for copying and pasting whole articles and taking up space

4 Ukrainian servicemen WIA yesterday.


----------



## gomerker23




----------



## vostok

Independence Day of DNR

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Superboy

UAF reports 5 UAF servicemen WIA yesterday.

Five Ukrainian soldiers injured in past 24 hours, says official

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Terrorists still violate Minsk agreements | Міністерство оборони України
According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, from 06:00 p.m. bandits have actively used heavy weapons.

In Donetsk direction, they attacked Pisky with 120 mm mortars. There was a fighting at the midnight in the region. Terrorists shelled Dutovka mine as well.

Near Luhansk, illegal armed formations attacked the Ukrainian positions near Shchastya and Crymske. Militants shelled Stanytsya Luhanska with grenade launchers.

Bandits attacked Leninske and Mayorsk with heavy mortars, Lozove with guided missiles and heavy sub-machineguns.

Shyrokyne is still the flashpoint in the region.

The Ukrainian servicemen saw the enemy’s unmanned aerial vehicles (UAV).

*************************

EOD works, construction of fortifications, region patrolling are routine activities of servicemen of the detached mechanized brigade of the Armed Forces of Ukraine deployed in Artemivsk. Particularly, the personnel undergo active training to enhance combat skills.

Brigade units have various joint training with units of Ministry of Internal Affairs, Security Service of Ukraine and Border Service of Ukraine.

They have worked out the elements of blocking and disarmament of an imaginary military formation having captured a state institution.


































Five soldiers wounded in ATO area in past 24 hours| Ukrinform
KYIV, May 11 /Ukrinform/. Five Ukrainian servicemen were wounded in the anti-terrorist operation (ATO) area in past 24 hours.

Spokesman for the Presidential Administration on the anti-terrorist operation, Colonel Oleksandr Motuzianyk said this at a briefing in Kyiv on Monday.

"Over the past day no casualties among Ukrainian servicemen were reported, another five were injured as a result of hostilities and military clashes," he said.

****************
BloombergBusiness: Ukraine port braces for war as locals learn path to bomb shelter - read on - uatoday.tv
Ukraine's eastern port of Mariupol is bracing for attack



Army vehicles rumble down streets, windows are fortified to shield against shell damage and signs pasted to apartment blocks point people to their nearest bomb shelter.

Locals fear pro-Russian separatists will unleash an assault on their city now that President Vladimir Putin has finished hosting world leaders to mark the *Soviet triumph over Nazi Germany*.

_"Everyone's talking about it,"_ *said Iryna Hrynko, 40, a designer* who arrived last year after fleeing the rebels' Donetsk stronghold. _"Friends back home even tell me about an attack."_

Mariupol, an industrial hub of half a million people, sits on the fringe of Ukraine's yearlong insurgency, which has killed more than 6,000 and ruined Russia's ties with its Cold War foes.

An attack would bury *the latest Minsk truce* brokered by Russia and Germany and risk more sanctions for Putin's government. It could also reignite calls to arm Ukraine.

***********************
Militants launched multiple attacks in east Ukraine overnight - read on - uatoday.tv
Russian-baked militants use weapons banned under the Minsk agreements

*UNIAN*:"_Near Donetsk, Russian-backed militants used 120mm-caliber mortars to attack Pisky [near the destroyed Donetsk airport]. At about midnight, Ukrainian troops clashed with a reconnaissance and sabotage militant group. The invaders also shelled the Dutivka coalmine,"_* Ukrainian military officials reported on Facebook*.

Near the city of Luhansk, militants were shelling Ukrainian troops in the town of *Shchastya* and the village of Krymske. They also engaged grenade launchers to attack the village of Stanytsia Luhanska.

_"The shelling resumed in the Artemivsk sector. Militants opened fire on the villages of Leninske and Mayorske using large-caliber mortars, banned under the Minsk ceasefire deal. Insurgent groups used anti-tank guided missiles and heavy machine guns near the village of Lozove. 120mm-caliber mortar explosions were again heard in the long-suffering village of Shyrokyne," _*the military press center informed.*

Militant drones became active in the evening. They were spotted over Shyrokyne, the Ukrainian-controlled city of *Mariupol*, the villages of Volodarske, Orlivske, Pavlopil, Lomakyne, Pischevyk, and Manhush in the Donetsk region.

*Oleksandr Motuzyanyk, military spokesman* said no Ukrainian soldier was killed on May 10, however four servicemen were wounded in the past 24 hours.

******************
Militants step up artillery fire on May 10, two Ukrainian soldiers wounded - read on - uatoday.tv
Ceasefire violations continue in east Ukraine 

Sunday morning in the conflict zone began with intensive artillery fire on Ukrainian positions in the village of Shyrokyne, near to the *Ukrainian-controlled city of Mariupol* in the Donetsk region.

After a relatively calm morning on May 9, attacks on Ukrainian army positions renewed with greater intensity, the Azov Batallion reported on its Facebook page. On the previous day the *Russian-backed militants* had proposed a two-day ceasefire.

_"Last night the invaders started firing on the positions of our troops in Shyrokyne, using small arms and automatic grenade launchers. Closer to midnight, they opened fire from a tank to attack the villages of Pavlopil and Pischevyk,"_ *the report said*.

_"This morning started with intensive artillery fire in Shyrokyne, which hasn't ended yet. [The Russian-backed militants] have deployed small arms and anti-aircraft systems. One soldier has been wounded,"_ *Azov Batallion wrote*.

*UPDATE, another report says*: _"Early on May 10 militants shelled the village of Shyrokyne, using 82mm and 120mm mortars. Closer to lunch time, they launched attacks on Ukrainian troops using automatic grenade launchers and tanks. Two Ukrainian soldiers have been wounded"._


----------



## metronome

Superboy said:


> reported for quoting whole articles and taking up space


he wont stop with his goebbels thing..

I'd honestly much rather hear from marcuss, gabriel92 and boomslang etc on how they view this situation than his 100% copy/paste of Kiev propaganda.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Galad

metronome said:


> he wont stop with his goebbels thing..
> 
> I'd honestly much rather hear from marcuss, gabriel92 and boomslang etc on how they view this situation than his 100% copy/paste of Kiev propaganda.


Of course he will not-he is paid to post Kiev rubbish here.Hundustani is employee of Goebbels Ministry of Truth in Kiev-employee who always fail to deliver.But I must admit-he (as everyone else of his kind) has a thick skin and showing extreme devotion.
In other news  - Porky wants 3 billion USD for Roshen... " A bit" beyond the market price even in Roshen best days long ago.But he being greedy is understandable-(although engaging in all kind of questionable activities) his fortune is keep going down and down.Same goes for most of Ukr oligarchs -their little adventure with Maidan cost them a fortune.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Two explosions reportedly rocked Odesa on Tuesday morning| Ukrinform

KYIV, May 12 /Ukrinform/. In the early morning of May 12, Odesa residents heard two explosions.

The city news website Timer reported the incidents.

"The characteristic roar was heard by residents of the downtown, Moldavanka, Slobidka, Frantsuzky Boulevard and other city districts," the website noted.

Reportedly, the first explosion detonated at approximately 1.40 and the second one at about 2.20 on May 12.


***********************
Militants shell Ukrainian forces 13 times overnight| Ukrinform
KYIV, May 12 /Ukrinform/. The illegal armed groups violated the ceasefire 13 times in Mariupol direction, Donetsk region, over past 24 hours.

Representative of the M Sector at the ATO Headquarters Dmytro Horbunov said this on the air of the Channel 5.

According to him, the night was relatively quiet as the pro-Russian mercenaries opened fire only once.

"The enemy shelled our servicemen only 13 times. The terrorists used forbidden 122-mm artillery three times, while using 82-mm mortars two times. Terrorists used different types of small arms eight times," Horbunov said.

According to the statement, all the attacks were brief and of a demonstrative nature rather than were intended to cause great harm to the Ukrainian military. Therefore, according to the speaker, our soldiers did not open fire in response most cases.

Three Ukrainian troops killed in east Ukraine - watch on - uatoday.tv

Ukraine and Western allies accuse Russia of flagrant Minsk ceasefire violations

Three more *Ukrainian soldiers died* over the last 24 hours Ukrainian FM Pavlo Klimkin said early Tuesday. Several others were injured as Russian-backed militants continued attacks on Ukrainian defensive positions in east Ukraine.

The latest casulties come a day after *NATO warned *Russia had violated the Minsk ceasefire accords by sending more troops and heavy weapons into Ukraine.

Meanwhile* John Kerry* is in Russia's Black Sea resort of Sochi for talks with the Russian leadership about the conflict in Ukraine.

********************
Militants again fire heavy weapons at several towns and villages in east Ukraine - read on - uatoday.tv
Ukraine's Anti-Terrorist Operation headquarters report more ceasefire violations

*UNIAN*: Russian-backed militants have once again* fired heavy weapons *on the positions of the Ukrainian armed forces in the Donbas, the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation reported on its Facebook page on Tuesday.

In particular, in the direction of Donetsk the militants fired 120mm mortars on the villages of Opytne, Vodiane and Pisky.

Under the Minsk peace agreement, weapons of a caliber greater than 100mm were supposed to have been withdrawn out of range of the front line weeks ago, but the OSCE has reported violations of this part of the agreement by both sides of the conflict.

_"The militants fired from an anti-aircraft gun and a tank on the mine of Butivka. Shells from tanks and 152mm artillery hit the town of Avdiivka. In addition, a sniper was working in the village of Marinka,"_ *the ATO report says.*

Near Mariupol, the *militants attacked* Ukrainian forces with self-propelled artillery, 120mm and 82mm mortars, rocket-propelled grenades and small arms.

According to the press center, the militants received the appropriate response and "asked for a ceasefire five times."

Near Luhansk, the militants fired large-caliber mortars, rocket-propelled grenades and small arms on the villages of Stanytsia Luhanska and Shastya. They also fired heavy machine guns on the villages of Leninske and Lozove.

In addition, the press center said that a group of ten professionally trained snipers were to arrive in Ukraine from Russia on Tuesday.


----------



## Superboy

metronome said:


> he's wont stop with his goebbels thing..
> 
> I'd honestly much rather hear from marcuss, gabriel92 and boomslang etc on how they view this situation than his 100% copy/paste of Kiev propaganda.




we keep reporting


Hindustani78 said:


> Two explosions reportedly rocked Odesa on Tuesday morning| Ukrinform
> 
> KYIV, May 12 /Ukrinform/. In the early morning of May 12, Odesa residents heard two explosions.
> 
> The city news website Timer reported the incidents.
> 
> "The characteristic roar was heard by residents of the downtown, Moldavanka, Slobidka, Frantsuzky Boulevard and other city districts," the website noted.
> 
> Reportedly, the first explosion detonated at approximately 1.40 and the second one at about 2.20 on May 12.
> 
> 
> ***********************
> Militants shell Ukrainian forces 13 times overnight| Ukrinform
> KYIV, May 12 /Ukrinform/. The illegal armed groups violated the ceasefire 13 times in Mariupol direction, Donetsk region, over past 24 hours.
> 
> Representative of the M Sector at the ATO Headquarters Dmytro Horbunov said this on the air of the Channel 5.
> 
> According to him, the night was relatively quiet as the pro-Russian mercenaries opened fire only once.
> 
> "The enemy shelled our servicemen only 13 times. The terrorists used forbidden 122-mm artillery three times, while using 82-mm mortars two times. Terrorists used different types of small arms eight times," Horbunov said.
> 
> According to the statement, all the attacks were brief and of a demonstrative nature rather than were intended to cause great harm to the Ukrainian military. Therefore, according to the speaker, our soldiers did not open fire in response most cases.
> 
> Three Ukrainian troops killed in east Ukraine - watch on - uatoday.tv
> 
> Ukraine and Western allies accuse Russia of flagrant Minsk ceasefire violations
> 
> Three more *Ukrainian soldiers died* over the last 24 hours Ukrainian FM Pavlo Klimkin said early Tuesday. Several others were injured as Russian-backed militants continued attacks on Ukrainian defensive positions in east Ukraine.
> 
> The latest casulties come a day after *NATO warned *Russia had violated the Minsk ceasefire accords by sending more troops and heavy weapons into Ukraine.
> 
> Meanwhile* John Kerry* is in Russia's Black Sea resort of Sochi for talks with the Russian leadership about the conflict in Ukraine.
> 
> ********************
> Militants again fire heavy weapons at several towns and villages in east Ukraine - read on - uatoday.tv
> Ukraine's Anti-Terrorist Operation headquarters report more ceasefire violations
> 
> *UNIAN*: Russian-backed militants have once again* fired heavy weapons *on the positions of the Ukrainian armed forces in the Donbas, the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation reported on its Facebook page on Tuesday.
> 
> In particular, in the direction of Donetsk the militants fired 120mm mortars on the villages of Opytne, Vodiane and Pisky.
> 
> Under the Minsk peace agreement, weapons of a caliber greater than 100mm were supposed to have been withdrawn out of range of the front line weeks ago, but the OSCE has reported violations of this part of the agreement by both sides of the conflict.
> 
> _"The militants fired from an anti-aircraft gun and a tank on the mine of Butivka. Shells from tanks and 152mm artillery hit the town of Avdiivka. In addition, a sniper was working in the village of Marinka,"_ *the ATO report says.*
> 
> Near Mariupol, the *militants attacked* Ukrainian forces with self-propelled artillery, 120mm and 82mm mortars, rocket-propelled grenades and small arms.
> 
> According to the press center, the militants received the appropriate response and "asked for a ceasefire five times."
> 
> Near Luhansk, the militants fired large-caliber mortars, rocket-propelled grenades and small arms on the villages of Stanytsia Luhanska and Shastya. They also fired heavy machine guns on the villages of Leninske and Lozove.
> 
> In addition, the press center said that a group of ten professionally trained snipers were to arrive in Ukraine from Russia on Tuesday.




Reported for quoting whole articles and taking up space. 3 UAF soldiers KIA yesteday. RIP

Reuters: Three Ukrainian servicemen killed in past 24 hours in east-Ukrainian military


----------



## vostok

Day of Republic in LPR (the first anniversary of independence)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Max Khan

Superboy said:


> For self defense. Ukraine regards Ukraine as its own territory, just as China regards Taiwan as its own territory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is recognized by Russia. Plus they can get dual citizenship from Russia. Ukraine does not allow dual citizenship, Russia allows.


Russia recognized LNR passports and dual citizenship, really? Can prove?

I think there is no doubt that Ukraine is a sovereign country with its own territory, the same like Russia, Pakistan etc . This fact was recognized by UN many years ago. And it is a firm fact.


----------



## TaiShang

Could Russia be clearer than this? What's the fuss?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

Militants shell Stanytsia Luhanska overnight| Ukrinform
KYIV, May 13 /Ukrinform/. On Tuesday, from 18:00 to midnight, militants have been shelling ATO forces and the settlements of Donbas using weapons prohibited by the Minsk agreements.

This is reported by the press center for the anti-terrorist operation.

In the Donetsk sector criminals mostly shelled the village of Pisky, using almost the entire arsenal of their weapons.

In the area of the village of Shyrokyne militants fired large-caliber mortars.

In the Artemivsk sector the village of Druzhba was under massive shelling by militants who used 152mm artillery. Militants also fired 120mm mortars and tanks at the villages of Leninske and Kirove.

According to ATO headquarters, the criminals constantly shelled the village of Stanytsia Luhanska till morning.

The illegal armed groups also fired at civil settlements. They fired anti-aircraft mounts and heavy machine guns at the village of Opytne.

According to the press center, the enemy's drones were observed over the town of Schastia, the villages of Orlovske, Talakivka, Chermalyk and other settlements.ir

******************
Militants massing 700 tanks for offensive in Donbas, Ukraine's military says - read on - uatoday.tv
12:20 May. 13, 2015

*Militants massing 700 tanks for offensive in Donbas, Ukraine's military says*





T-72 main battle tanks and their crew wait for the start of the Victory Day parade in the eastern Ukraine city of Donetsk (Getty Images photo)

0

Shares
A lot of military equipment is hidden in residential areas



*UNIAN:* Ukraine's Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) headquarters says Russian-backed militants in eastern Ukraine have massed a force of 700 militant Russian tanks and 43,000 soldiers, of whom 9,000 are Russian servicemen, Ukraine's *TSN news broadcaster* reported.

Some experts expected an attack on May 9, celebrated as *Victory Day in Russia* and other former Soviet countries, but that day passed without much incident. However, the danger of possible active offensive operations is increasing, the ATO headquarters said.

Intelligence suggests that the *militants* have restocked their weapon and ammunition supplies, and they are targeting the positions of the Ukrainian armed forces in order to improve their skills for the active phase of hostilities.

The most threatening force of the enemy is its tank brigades, the headquarters said. The number of armored vehicles of the Russian-backed militants is already almost 700 units, it said.

_"On the territory of Luhansk region and Luhansk the militants have created three powerful rear maintenance bases, where they store their armored vehicles. There is a lot of military equipment in Donetsk - the militants hide it in residential areas, industrial bases, and warehouses,"_ National Security and Defense Council spokesman *Andriy Lysenko said.*

In addition, there are reports that the militant organizations may be planning to hold another *sham referendum* in the Donbas.


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> Militants shell Stanytsia Luhanska overnight| Ukrinform
> KYIV, May 13 /Ukrinform/. On Tuesday, from 18:00 to midnight, militants have been shelling ATO forces and the settlements of Donbas using weapons prohibited by the Minsk agreements.
> 
> This is reported by the press center for the anti-terrorist operation.
> 
> In the Donetsk sector criminals mostly shelled the village of Pisky, using almost the entire arsenal of their weapons.
> 
> In the area of the village of Shyrokyne militants fired large-caliber mortars.
> 
> In the Artemivsk sector the village of Druzhba was under massive shelling by militants who used 152mm artillery. Militants also fired 120mm mortars and tanks at the villages of Leninske and Kirove.
> 
> According to ATO headquarters, the criminals constantly shelled the village of Stanytsia Luhanska till morning.
> 
> The illegal armed groups also fired at civil settlements. They fired anti-aircraft mounts and heavy machine guns at the village of Opytne.
> 
> According to the press center, the enemy's drones were observed over the town of Schastia, the villages of Orlovske, Talakivka, Chermalyk and other settlements.ir
> 
> ******************
> Militants massing 700 tanks for offensive in Donbas, Ukraine's military says - read on - uatoday.tv
> 12:20 May. 13, 2015
> 
> *Militants massing 700 tanks for offensive in Donbas, Ukraine's military says*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T-72 main battle tanks and their crew wait for the start of the Victory Day parade in the eastern Ukraine city of Donetsk (Getty Images photo)
> 
> 0
> 
> Shares
> A lot of military equipment is hidden in residential areas
> 
> 
> 
> *UNIAN:* Ukraine's Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) headquarters says Russian-backed militants in eastern Ukraine have massed a force of 700 militant Russian tanks and 43,000 soldiers, of whom 9,000 are Russian servicemen, Ukraine's *TSN news broadcaster* reported.
> 
> Some experts expected an attack on May 9, celebrated as *Victory Day in Russia* and other former Soviet countries, but that day passed without much incident. However, the danger of possible active offensive operations is increasing, the ATO headquarters said.
> 
> Intelligence suggests that the *militants* have restocked their weapon and ammunition supplies, and they are targeting the positions of the Ukrainian armed forces in order to improve their skills for the active phase of hostilities.
> 
> The most threatening force of the enemy is its tank brigades, the headquarters said. The number of armored vehicles of the Russian-backed militants is already almost 700 units, it said.
> 
> _"On the territory of Luhansk region and Luhansk the militants have created three powerful rear maintenance bases, where they store their armored vehicles. There is a lot of military equipment in Donetsk - the militants hide it in residential areas, industrial bases, and warehouses,"_ National Security and Defense Council spokesman *Andriy Lysenko said.*
> 
> In addition, there are reports that the militant organizations may be planning to hold another *sham referendum* in the Donbas.




reported for quoting whole articles and taking up space

10 UAF soldiers WIA yesterday

Ten Ukrainian soldiers injured in Donbas in past 24 hours



Max Khan said:


> Russia recognized LNR passports and dual citizenship, really? Can prove?
> 
> I think there is no doubt that Ukraine is a sovereign country with its own territory, the same like Russia, Pakistan etc . This fact was recognized by UN many years ago. And it is a firm fact.




UN recognize? UN means nothing these days


----------



## Galad

Ukraine has finally managed to score few "victories" :
-main railroad company is in technical default
- export for April at -38%
-slightly over 1 year after "democracy" came to country internal market is dominated by... foreign companies
- "optimistic" prognoses for -15% for harvest 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Terrorists still violate Minsk agreements | Міністерство оборони України
Thursday, May 14. DONBAS – According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, since 06:00 p.m., May 13, terrorists have concentrated attacks in Donetsk direction. Bandits used mortars, grenade launchers, anti-tank complexes etc. near Pisky, Opytne, Granitne, Krasnohorivka, Mariynka. Russian-backed terrorists fired tank near Avdiyvka.

In Luhansk direction, terrorists attacked Stanytsya Luhanska, Shchastya and Nyzhnyeteple.

Shyrokyne is still the flashpoint in the region.

Terrorists shelled communities and civil facilities. 

**********************

*Wednesday, May 13.* ZHYTOMYR OBLAST – The delegation, led by City Chairman Volodymyr Moskalenko, visited paratroopers enhancing their combat skills at the range of high mobile airborne troops. The group consisted of members of City Council and Serhiy Kovalchuk, Coordinator of the Norwegian Charitable Mission ‘Faith, Hope, Love’.

Guests handed over medicinal products and medical equipment as charitable aid from Norway and Sweden for Ukrainian servicemen. Moreover, three mobilized citizens of Korosten got armor vests bought by Korosten Heat Engineering Plant.


----------



## Hindustani78

**************
Avdiyivka protected unit "Bear"

For the year undeclared war in the Donbas small town Avdeevka become one of the hot spots in the zone of the antiterrorist operation. A few kilometers from the city are strongholds of pro-Russian militants. Despite the Minsk agreements are constantly heard shelling and fighting occurring collision with enemy sabotage groups.


----------



## Hindustani78

During the briefing deputy head of ATU Colonel Sergey Galushko informed journalists of central and regional media on the situation in the area ATO. According to him, only for the last day recorded 60 cases of violation of ceasefire by the so-called NPT and FSC. Of these, 19 cases associated with the use of artillery, 5 - with the use of weapons, which must be reserved.

Directly on the territory of Ukraine registered* the presence of Russian troops in the grouping of over 8000 people who are armed with 520 units of armored vehicles, 149 artillery pieces, 190 tanks, 89 units of multiple launch rocket systems (MLRS), 8 units of tactical firing systems " Pinocchio "air defense - 66 and" Tochka-U "- 4*, - said Colonel Sergey Galushko. That's not counting the so-called militias *NPT and FSC, numbering more than 33 thousand people, more than 500 tanks, more than 860 armored vehicles, 657 artillery units of the receiver -* continued Colonel Sergey Galushko.



















**************
Four Ukrainian soldiers wounded in Donbas conflict zone in last day| Ukrinform
KYIV, May 14 /Ukrinform/. During the last day no casualties among Ukrainian servicemen have been reported, four soldiers have been wounded in the area of the anti-terrorist operation in Donbas as a result of hostilities and military clashes.

Spokesman for the Presidential Administration on the anti-terrorist operation, Colonel Andriy Lysenko said this at a briefing in Kyiv on Thursday, an Ukrinform correspondent reported.

"Over the past day, fortunately, no our soldiers were killed, another four were injured," he said. 

*******************
OSCE: Militants remove Grads, howitzers from storage sites| Ukrinform

KYIV, May 14 /Ukrinform/. The OSCE SMM's observers have found that* Fighters of the Donetsk People's Republic militant organization have removed six Grad multiple launch rocket systems and four 2S1 Gvozdika 152-mm self-propelled artillery systems from their storage locations. *

This is stated in the latest report of the OSCE Special Monitoring Mission to Ukraine published on Wednesday.

"The SMM continued to visit heavy weapons holding areas. In 'DPR'-controlled areas the SMM saw three heavy weapons holding areas. At one location* six Grad systems were missing.* The 'DPR' 'commander' told the SMM that the weapons were removed for training purposes. At a second site, *four of six self-propelled Howitzers (2S1, 152mm calibre) were removed* - according to persons at the site - for training. On the other hand, the SMM located *seven mortar systems (120mm)* at this site that had not been noted previously. At a third location, all weapons previously recorded were in situ," the OSCE observers said.

The report notes that, despite claims that the withdrawal of heavy weapons was complete, the SMM observed the following weapons' movements in areas that are in violation of Minsk withdrawal lines.

"In 'DPR'-controlled areas the SMM saw *four tanks (T-72). *In areas under the control of the 'LPR', the SMM saw four tanks. In government-controlled areas the SMM saw *six tanks (five T-64s, one T-72) * and *one 122mm towed howitzer gun," the report reads. *

In addition, the drone of the *OSCE observed three Ukrainian Armed Forces artillery pieces (likely towed 152mm cannon) near the government-controlled village of Pionerske. *

The OSCE observers also point out that at one location the SMM was denied access by Ukrainian Armed Forces soldiers, because the commander was not present.

"The SMM had previously attempted to access this site on 7 May but was denied, with the same reason given," the report reads.

ir


----------



## vostok

*Questions Raised Over Poroshenko's Role In Valuable Kyiv Land Deal*
*



*
KYIV -- An investigation by RFE/RL shows that Ukrainian leader Petro Poroshenko may have used his presidential influence to shut down investigations into a land deal aimed at building a private mansion on a historic site in the Ukrainian capital. 

Two reports broadcast on RFE/RL's Ukrainian-language television program, Schemes, reveal that over the course of seven years, Poroshenko quietly appropriated more than a hectare of protected land in Kyiv's elite Pechera district and recently quashed an inquiry into the damage of an 18th-century structure caused by construction work on his plot. 
...
Questions Raised Over Poroshenko's Role In Valuable Kyiv Land Deal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Galad

Hindustani78 said:


> Directly on the territory of Ukraine registered* the presence of Russian troops*


As always you posting lies.
OSCE - no Russian soldiers in Ukraine.
France - no Russian soldiers in Ukraine(plus blamed USA for lying) 
Even the garbage you posted so-called Nemzov report admit cannot deliver photos or videos of presence of Russian soldiers.
Also OSCE has said ATO speaker Lisenko is lying about real UKR losses.


----------



## Hindustani78

Galad said:


> As always you posting lies.
> OSCE - no Russian soldiers in Ukraine.
> France - no Russian soldiers in Ukraine(plus blamed USA for lying)
> Even the garbage you posted so-called Nemzov report admit cannot deliver photos or videos of presence of Russian soldiers.
> Also OSCE has said ATO speaker Lisenko is lying about real UKR losses.



That report has been prepared by *Russian* opposition .


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> That report has been prepared by *Russian* opposition .




And who is *German* opposition? Hitler?


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> And who is *German* opposition? Hitler?



Thats a different subject.


----------



## Galad

Hindustani78 said:


> That report has been prepared by *Russian* opposition .


Hello? Do you even read what kind of nonsense you are posting? In the --> same <-- "report" the same Russian opposition has explicitly said -we cannot post pictures we have and videos about presence of the soldiers cause (what a surprise!) they are not sure the pictures are from Donbas...


----------



## Echo_419

Galad said:


> Ukraine has finally managed to score few "victories" :
> -main railroad company is in technical default
> - export for April at -38%
> -slightly over 1 year after "democracy" came to country internal market is dominated by... foreign companies
> - "optimistic" prognoses for -15% for harvest 2015


 democracy is winning


----------



## Max Khan

Hindustani78 said:


> That report has been prepared by *Russian* opposition .


Don't agree. At least 2 of my friends ( major and captain) of Russian armed forces are in Donbas region now. Was talking to one of them 09.05.15.


----------



## LordTyrannus

Echo_419 said:


> democracy is winning



bro, are you stupid?

there is no such thing as "democrasy winning" in a warzone.

it is two forces fighting each other until resources dry out.

look at the puny pictures of single trucks unloaded from nazi junta members and on the other side, how much support russian rebels get from moscow.

ukraine is drying out slowly. they eat their own flesh.

lol


----------



## vostok

*French journalist: Mr Yatsenyuk, you killed 10 thousand people. When will you stop the genocide?*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LordTyrannus

vostok said:


> *French journalist: Mr Yatsenyuk, you killed 10 thousand people. When will you stop the genocide?*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *




yatsenyuk is in full denial mode. stockholm syndrom of a illuminati hostage.

ehehehe


----------



## vostok

LordTyrannus said:


> yatsenyuk is in full denial mode. stockholm syndrom of a illuminati hostage.
> 
> ehehehe


But he did not deny the fact that Ukraine committed genocide against their former compatriots.


----------



## LordTyrannus

vostok said:


> But he did not deny the fact that Ukraine committed genocide against their former compatriots.



he was thinking like "_Oh shit, russians will bring me to justice because of my genocide orders as prime minister of that fucked failed ukrainian state?!_ _i am fucked!!!_"


----------



## Hindustani78

A man in a military uniform with a sign reading Scouts marches with children wearing specially made uniforms during the so-called Kid Parade in Rostov-on-Don, Russia


----------



## gomerker23




----------



## Superboy

2 Ukrainian servicemen wounded in action yesterday. RIP


----------



## Hindustani78

*In Avdiyvka, terrorists shelled residential sector: a child wounded | Міністерство оборони України
Friday, May 15*. DONBAS — On May 14, at 05:16 p.m. pro-Russian separatists shelled residential sector of Avdiyvka.

As the result of explosion of 122 mm shell near school a child was wounded.

The monitors of the Ukrainian party of the Joint Centre on Control and Coordination of Ceasefire and Stabilization of Parties Demarcation Line arrived to the site and documented the fact of shelling. According to them, the shelling was from Yasynuvata which is controlled by the illegal armed formations.

This fact proves the violation of Minsk agreements by terrorists.









**********************

Groups of engineers Armed Forces of Ukraine, performing combat missions in* Artemovsk direction, continue to actively work on mine clearance and inspection of agricultural land, water and gas pipelines, power lines, which are located on the line of demarcation.*











************************

Press reports ATO Staff: the situation along the boundary line remains tense. The invaders did not stop to carry out armed provocations. From 18.00 May 14 militants fired our positions and peaceful settlements in Donetsk area. Under fire artillery and mortars of various calibres, machine guns and other weapons were questionnaire, Avdeevka, sand, mine Butovka, Karlivka, Starohnativka. Tanks, anti-aircraft installations, artillery, mortars and grenade launchers terrorists fired directly Settlements Avdiyivka.

In Lugansk region with grenade launchers and small arms, terrorists fired on happiness, Trohizbentsi, and Sokolniki villages Luhansk.With small arms, grenade launchers and sniper rifles pro illegal armed groups fired at Shyrokynomu.In Artemovsk direction was carried fire from heavy machine guns in Kirov and Lenin.Reported enemy drones flying in the vicinity of settlements Mangush, Shyrokyne, Chermalyk.

*************

At one military training ranges Chernigov consolidated unit separate regiment of the President Ukraine finished neatly planned out. For three weeks the soldiers on contract elite military unit worked in practice the theoretical knowledge combined with disciplines.










*********************
OSCE provides information on positions of Tochka-U of Russia-backed terrorists in Donbas | Міністерство оборони України
*Friday, May 15*. DONBAS — In the Joint Centre on Control and Coordination of Ceasefire and Stabilization of Parties Demarcation Line (Soledar, Donetsk oblast) informed the representatives of the OSCE Special Monitoring Mission on past events in the east of Ukraine.

The attention of representatives of international organization was brought to facts of concealed positions of heavy weapons in Donetsk oblast, particularly, Tochka-U.

Representatives of the OSCE CMM received other evidence of non-withdrawn heavy weapons.

“Terrorists still violate Minsk agreements. Ukrainian party of the joint centre would be grateful to the OSCE CMM for impartial assessment of this information,” Maj. Gen. Andriy Taran, Head of Ukrainian Party of the joint centre, underlined.

*********************




*Friday, May 15*. KYIV — President Petro Poroshenko awarded 220 militaries and law enforcers (posthumously), who served in the Armed Forces of Ukraine and the units of the Ministry of the Interior. Respective Decree was signed by the President on May 15.

All servicemen were killed by militants in the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) area within the period of autumn 2014 — spring 2015, inter alia, in the battles near Donetsk, Avdiivka, Debaltseve.

Press Service of the President of Ukraine



Superboy said:


> 2 Ukrainian servicemen wounded in action yesterday. RIP



Two Ukrainian soldiers wounded in Donbas conflict zone in last day| Ukrinform
"Over the past day, fortunately, no our soldiers were killed, another two were injured near the town of Avdiyivka," he said



Galad said:


> As always you posting lies.
> OSCE - no Russian soldiers in Ukraine.
> France - no Russian soldiers in Ukraine(plus blamed USA for lying)
> Even the garbage you posted so-called Nemzov report admit cannot deliver photos or videos of presence of Russian soldiers.
> Also OSCE has said ATO speaker Lisenko is lying about real UKR losses.



About 11,000 Russian military fighting in Donbas - Poroshenko| Ukrinform

KYIV, May 14 /Ukrinform/. There is a 'pseudo ceasefire' established in eastern Ukraine, and the country pays a very high price for it.

Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko said this in an interview with Germany's ZDF channel.

"We pay a very high price for this pseudo tranquility," Poroshenko said.

He stressed that peace is possible only after the reintegration of the occupied areas through peaceful negotiations and the withdrawal of Russian troops from the Ukrainian territory. "But now the situation is that, since the signing of the Minsk agreements on a ceasefire in Donbas, 83 Ukrainian soldiers were killed and more than 400 were injured, the country is losing its heroes almost every day," he said.

According to him, there are about 11,000 Russian soldiers in Donbas. "Today, we see that in spite of the Minsk agreements, the amount of Russian weapons and Russian troops in the occupied territories only increases," he said, stressing that the Russian troops are mostly concentrated near the city of Mariupol. In this regard, Poroshenko called this area "a top priority" for defense.

Poroshenko reiterated that Ukraine does not see a military solution to the conflict and consistently implements the provisions of the Minsk agreements. At the same time, the President assured that in case of aggression "we will fight till the last drop of blood."


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## vostok

In Kerch began construction of the bridge from the Crimea to the continent Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

At least 6,238 people killed in war, including 4,126 civilians and 2,112 soldiers. 

At least 2,112 soldiers killed in Russia’s war against Ukraine


----------



## LordTyrannus

Superboy said:


> At least 6,238 people killed in war, including 4,126 civilians and 2,112 soldiers.
> 
> At least 2,112 soldiers killed in Russia’s war against Ukraine



Russian Rebels must kill more of western backed ukrainian nazijunta murderers and lackeys who kill russian civilians brutaly.

ukranian nazi junta are barbarians.


----------



## Superboy




----------



## gomerker23

yatseniukl accepts that his government kills civilians


----------



## Hindustani78

Militants keep shelling Ukrainian army positions and communities | Міністерство оборони України
Saturday, May 16. DONBAS – The press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ reports that the pro-Russian armed formations still perform provocations and destroy infrastructure of communities along the demarcation line. Since 06:00 p.m., May 15, they have shelled the Ukrainian army positions and communities with different weapons.

In Luhansk direction, terrorists used tanks, artillery, mortars, grenade launchers, machine-guns, anti-tank weapon, sniper’s rifles and small arms.

In Donetsk direction, illegal armed formations attacked Hranitne, Opytne, Berezove and Pisky.

In Artemivsk direction, terrorists shelled Svitlodarske, Leninske, Kirove, Rozovka and Zolote.

Shyrokyne is still the flashpoint in the region.

The enemy’s unmanned aerial vehicles (UAV) still perform missions in the east of Ukraine.

Ukrainian servicemen support local population. They decided to repair water pipe in Berdyanske.

*****************

One soldier killed in ATO area in past 24 hours| Ukrinform
KYIV, May 16 /Ukrinform/. One Ukrainian serviceman was killed, another three were wounded in the anti-terrorist operation (ATO) area in past 24 hours.

Spokesman for the Presidential Administration on the anti-terrorist operation, Colonel Oleksandr Motuzianyk said this at a briefing in Kyiv.

"Over the past day one Ukrainian soldier was killed, another three were injured as a result of hostilities and military clashes," he said.

Mykola Karpyuk, a Ukrainian in Russian custody for more than a year, was a close ally of Right Sector leader Dmytro Yarosh.





The imprisonment and presumed death of a key ally of Ukrainian nationalist leader Dymtro Yarush are suspected as part of a dark ploy by Russia's Federal Security Service to infiltrate the Right Sector.


Mykola Karpyuk was a close ally of Dmytro Yarosh, who shot to fame as part of the militant wing of the Euromaidan Revolution. The Right Sector leader gained a fearsome reputation in Russia, fueling the Kremlin's view that ex-President Viktor Yanukovych was ousted in a violent coup.

Karpyuk was detained while entering Russia in March 2014. That's the last anybody from Ukraine heard about him.

Since then, nobody has been allowed to see him, according to his lawyer, Ilya Novikov. Russian authorities even refuse to offer proof that he is alive.

“Karpyuk may already be dead,” Novikov warned on his Facebook page on May 14.

******************
Rada deputy Illyenko claims attempt made to blow up his office in Odesa
Ukrainian Verkhovna Rada parliamentarian Andriy Illyenko, who was elected as an independent representative of the Svoboda (Freedom) party, claims that unidentified people attempted to throw an explosive device to his parliamentary office in Odesa.

"Unidentified lawbreakers tried to throw an explosive device into a window of my parliamentary office and Svoboda office in Odesa. The explosion took place right under the office," Illyenko said on his Facebook account on Friday evening.

****************
Ukraine faces the most serious increase in fighting in three months - watch on - uatoday.tv
Russian-backed militants launch new attacks, situation in east Ukraine tense



Ukraine continues to face the most serious *increase in fighting* in three months, sending more civilians fleeing and raising fresh doubts about the viability of a shaky February truce.

At least eight Ukrainian *soldiers were killed* this week, and another 40 wounded in attacks by Russian-backed militants, in most intense clashes since Minsk ceasefire.

Russian-backed militants continue to fire Ukrainian positions civilian areas along the demarcation line in Luhansk region, near Schastya, and in Donetsk region.

Since a truce was signed back in February, there have been nearly daily breaches by Russian-backed militants and Ukrainian forces say they have returned fire.

The latest violations come just days after US Secretary of State John *Kerry met with his Russian counterpart* Sergei Lavrov and Russian President Vladimir Putin in Sochi.


----------



## vostok

*Vladimir Putin calls Ukraine fascist and country’s new law helps make his case*
As Ukraine continues its battle against separatists, corruption and a collapsing economy, it has taken a dangerous step that could further tear the country apart: Ukraine’s parliament, the Supreme Rada, passed a draft law last month honoring organizations involved in mass ethnic cleansing during World War Two.

The draft law — which is now on President Petro Poroshenko’s desk awaiting his signature — recognizes a series of Ukrainian political and military organizations as “fighters for Ukrainian independence in the 20th century” and bans the criticism of these groups and their members. (The bill doesn’t state the penalty for doing so.) Two of the groups honored — the Organization of Ukrainian Nationalists (OUN) and the Ukrainian Insurgent Army (UPA) — helped the Nazis carry out the Holocaust while also killing close to 100,000 Polish civilians during World War Two.

The law is part of a recent trend of contemporary Ukrainian nationalism promoted by those on the extreme right to break with the country’s Communist past and emphasize Ukraine’s suffering under the Soviet regime. In addition to the moral problem of forbidding the criticism of Holocaust perpetrators, the law hinders Ukraine’s European ambitions — and validates Russian President Vladimir Putin’s claims that the country is overrun by neo-Nazis.
...
Vladimir Putin calls Ukraine fascist and country’s new law helps make his case


----------



## Superboy

1 Ukrainian soldier KIA yesterday. RIP

One Ukrainian soldier killed, 3 wounded in war-torn east | Business Standard News


----------



## LordTyrannus

ukraine has so much good gear and equipment from soviet stocks. but they are to dumb to use it. they can´t even maintain it.

ukrainians are like the africans of europe.

lol


----------



## Hindustani78

The Joint Centre of Control and Coordination (JCCC) of the Ceasefire and Stabilization of Parties’ Demarcation Line informed the representatives of the OSCE Special Monitoring Mission (SMM) regarding attacks against the Ukrainian communities by Russian-backed separatists.

The Ukrainian party drew attention to Dzerjynsk shelling by illegal armed formations with mortar mines. Ukrainian monitors collected fragments of 82 and 120 mm mines and 122 mm artillery shells after this shelling. They recorded over 80 facts of explosions and destruction of houses and administrative buildings.

This case is a new evidence of violation of the Minsk agreements by terrorists.
















Temple of Faith, Hope and Charity and their mother Sophia Kyivan Patriarchate in Starobilsk know well. A rector in it - father Vladimir, a young energetic confessor, who had ruled the service in Lugansk. For obvious reasons patriot priest moved to the district center on the territory controlled by Ukraine. Recently, the construction of the temple prykrasylas a small golden-domed cupola with a cross. This helped the Armed Forces of Ukraine who defend Luhansk region from terrorist invasion. Manufactured dome and cross of Volyn masters.














Members ATO restored water supply in the village of Berdyansk, in a few kilometers from Shyrokynoho - one of the hottest points in the Donbass.So, on February 14 this year as a result of explosions 120-millimeter mines near the water tower and pumping station half the seaside village remained without water. Therefore, during the last three months residents - most of them elderly, were forced to walk on water to the western outskirts of the village.To help civilians come from one of the military infantry battalions of the Armed Forces of Ukraine that protect the area from the enemy.


----------



## vostok

Reaction of Facebook employees to the request of Poroshenko to establish the office of company in Ukraine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LordTyrannus

vostok said:


> Reaction of Facebook employees to the request of Poroshenko to establish the office of company in Ukraine.



you see how westerners realy think about ukrainian nazi junta. they simply piss themselfs from laughing.

ukrainians are the dumbest idiots. all eastern europeans are dumb and will become canon fodder for nato yankee interests. noone will help them.


----------



## Superboy

UAF reports 3 UAF servicemen KIA and 17 more WIA yesterday.


----------



## LordTyrannus

russia is just waiting for casus belli to intervene with regular troops in ukraine.

than nato will face true russian aggressive power.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Terrorists shell communities in Donetsk direction | Міністерство оборони України

Monday, May 18*. DONBAS — The press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ reports, the pro-Russian illegal armed formations still continue destroying Donbas infrastructure and keep shelling the Ukrainian army positions and communities. This time, terrorists concentrated fire in Donetsk Direction. They shelled Pisky, Avdiyvka, Opytne with mortars, grenade launchers and heavy machine guns. A fighting was near Novomykhaylivka.

In Artemivsk direction, Russia-backed terrorists shelled Leninske with machine-guns.

In Luhansk and Mariupol direction, the night was relatively calm, last shots were at 07:00 p.m., May 17.

The Ukrainian servicemen saw the enemy’s unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV).

*****************

Donbas as of 12.00 on May 18 has been released by the information and analytical center of the Ukrainian National Security and Defense Council.





****************
General Staff: 50,000 Russian military deployed near Ukraine s eastern border| Ukrinform
KYIV, May 18 /Ukrinform/. There are 50,000 Russian troops deployed near Ukraine's eastern border.

Acting Spokesperson for the General Staff of the Ukrainian Armed Forces Vladyslav Selezniov said this on air of Ukraine's 5 channel, 24tv.ua news website reported.

According to him, the Russian troops are divided into separate battalion task groups that can independently solve combat missions, and act as a part of other units of the Russian armed forces.

Selezniov noted that, such a build-up of forces is a psychological factor, since, in his opinion, the Kremlin would not dare to start open military invasion of the Ukraine-controlled section of the border. 

*****************





*Two civil volunteers and two National Guard servicemen were killed in a landmine blast on Sunday afternoon when they were riding in a military Hunter SUV along an unpaved road near the town of Popasna towards the village of Troitske in Luhansk region. Another volunteer was severely wounded. 

One of the servicemen was a colonel who worked as a deputy of a unit commander for logistics, representative of the General Staff of the Armed Forces of Ukraine Vladyslav Selezniov said on the air on Channel 5 on Sunday.
*

***************
*Aleksandr Aleksandrov, a noncommissioned officer (NCO) of Russia's Main Intelligence Directorate, also known as GRU, who was captured by the Ukrainian military in the anti-terrorist operation (ATO) zone in Donbas on May 16, is speaking about himself and his comrades-in-arms. *
*



 *

Two Russian intelligence officers detained in ATO zone – Ukraine's presidential spokesman

Two officers of the Main Intelligence Directorate of the Russian Defense Ministry have been detained in the anti-terrorist operation zone in Ukraine's east, the Ukrainian presidential administration spokesman for ATO, Andriy Lysenko, said.

"The detention did take place. Two Russian servicemen were apprehended, our investigators are working with them," Lysenko said at a briefing in Kyiv on Sunday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Two Ukrainian serviceman have been killed and four wounded in separatist attacks in eastern Ukraine in violation of a ceasefire agreement, Reuters quoted Ukrainian military spokesman Andriy Lysenko as saying on Monday.

The announcement of new Ukrainian fatalities in the conflict with Russian-backed separatists came as Kiev renewed accusations against Moscow of direct involvement in the fighting.

--SPA
12:44 LOCAL TIME 09:44 GMT


----------



## Max Khan

What about no Russian army in Ukraine? How you will comment that 2 guys from Russian military intelligence taken on Ukrainian territory ?! Still no Russians there )))


----------



## Superboy

Max Khan said:


> What about no Russian army in Ukraine? How you will comment that 2 guys from Russian military intelligence taken on Ukrainian territory ?! Still no Russians there )))




Fake. I can make a fake clip better than that.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ukrainian GS: Russian special forces soldiers leave Bryanka town in Luhansk oblast | Міністерство оборони України
Servicemen of the 3rd Brigade of Special Forces, Main Intelligence Directorate of the RF General Staff, quickly leave Bryanka town in Luhansk oblast. The personnel return to permanent disposition. An aircraft which will airlift them to Russian Samara landed on the airfield in Millerovo (Rostov oblast, RF).

The redeployment of Russian special forces soldiers started when the Ukrainian party demonstrated to the whole world the evidence of the presence of the Russian servicemen in the east of Ukraine.

Thus, Russian Federation tries to conceal the fact of the presence of the Russian soldiers in Donetsk and Luhansk oblasts.

Press Service of the General Staff of the Armed Forces of Ukraine


*******************

According to him, these servicemen are Capt. Euvhen Yerofeyev, Leading Officer of the Special Forces Group, 3rd Brigade of the RF Armed Forces, and Sgt Olexander Aleksandrov.

Representatives of defence security intelligence interviewed them and defined they were servicemen of the 3rdDetached Guard Brigade of Special Forces of the Main Intelligence Directorate of the RF General Staff (military unit 21208, Tolyatti, Commander — Col. Shchepin S.A.).

RF servicemen had RF assault rifle and special sniper rifle which Russian Special Forces soldiers are armed with.

‘This is 9 mm special sniper rifle (also called Serdyukov Sniper Rifle, VSS, ‘Vintorez’). Ukrainian servicemen are not armed with such rifles. This is a Russian weapon used by Special Forces units. This rifle is nearly silent and has high penetration capability. 9 mm bullet easily penetrates 1-2nd class armour vest, bullet with tungsten carbide slug penetrates 8-10 mm of armour or 4th class armour vest from a distance of 100 m. The 3rd class armour vest may be destroyed from a distance of 400 m.

Qualified medical aid was rendered to the captured servicemen in Kramatorsk city hospital. According to Capt. Euvhen Yerofeyev and Sgt Olexander Aleksandrov, they arrived to militants-controlled territory within their brigade in March 2015 and accomplished sabotage and reconnaissance tasks against the Ukrainian units.

On May 16, they received a task to carry out the reconnaissance of Luhansk thermal power plant, define the state of its protection for its further capture by militants of so-called LDR. There are evidences proving the Russian citizenship of captured servicemen, their addresses, education, employment, relatives living in the Russian Federation.

The 92nd brigade lost one serviceman; three servicemen were wounded during this fighting.

When the militants understood that RF servicemen were captured they shelled servicemen with roving mortars. It was obvious they tried to kill them in order to prevent their capture.

Captured servicemen witnessed that servicemen of Russian regular army were present in Ukraine.








Press Service of the General Staff of the Armed Forces of Ukraine


----------



## Economic superpower

Russia should launch military strikes against Kiev and topple the fascist regime in Kiev.

I think Russia hasn't been ruthless enough.

No one will do a damn thing to Russia.

Ukraine barely has a military remaining.

West can bark all it wants, but will never has the balls to bite.

Eastern 'Ukraine' belongs to Russia just like Crimea.


----------



## gomerker23

Ukraine says Russia tried to kill captured Russian soldiers| Reuters
*Ukraine says Russia tried to kill captured Russian soldiers*


Ukraine Foreign Minister Pavlo Klimkin said on Monday that Russia had tried to kill the two Russian servicemen Kiev says it has captured in east Ukraine.

"Russian officers tried to kill their own people as soon as they understood they were caught by the Ukrainian military," Klimkin told reporters in Brussels after trade talks, declining to give details.

Ukraine's military reported on Sunday that it had detained two Russian servicemen, but the Kremlin reiterated on Monday that there were no regular Russian troops fighting in east Ukraine.

Ukraine and NATO accuse Moscow of supporting pro-Russian separatists with troops and military supplies.


----------



## Hindustani78

May. 18, 2015
Veteran Chechen fighters locked in fierce battle with Russian-backed militants in east Ukraine - watch on - uatoday.tv

Chechen fighters and Ukrainian troops join forces

Almost nineteen years after the war in Chechnya, reports of hundreds of veteran *Chechen fighters* have emerged who are now battling on both sides of the conflict in east Ukraine.

These men are part of a Ukrainian volunteer battalion defending the front line near the village of Shyrokyne, about 10 kilometers east of the Ukrainian-held port city of Mariupol.

The men form a Chechen battalion named after Shah Mansur, a ruler of ancient Iran. They don't wear any bullet proof gear. The fighters say that according to Muslim beliefs every man's fate is already written in the heavens.

*Muslim, Unit commander:*_ "Here is the answer to the body armor question, when your time comes, you can't run away from it." _

Ukrainian volunteer battalion fighters and Russian-backed insurgents have been locked in fierce battle over an area near a school in Shyrokyne. Our *correspondent Andriy Tsaplienko* embedded with the Chechen fighters said: _"Everything that they own and what they drive was purchased with their own money. Their weapons were given to them by their countrymen. They crossed many different borders to get there. The most difficult border to cross was into Ukraine. But they've been breaking stereotypes as well as borders to fight for Ukraine, because they see our war as a continuation of theirs."_

Chechen rebels fought and lost two wars for independence against Russia. As a result, some *Chechen fighters switched sides* and joined the ranks of pro-Kremlin president of Chechnya Ramzan Kadyrov. The 37-year-old strongman has been credited by Russian President Vladimir Putin for bringing stability to the volatile region but critics say he has accomplished this through massive human rights violations.

Now some of the remaining veteran Chechen fighters who still believe in their nations's independence and don't agree with Kadyrov's policies say they're continuing their struggle alongside Ukrainians against a common foe.

*Muslim, Unit commander:* _"We need to break their necks here and not anywhere else, not in Belarus or Kazakhstan or Georgia. And that is why we are here." _

They are driven by a strong belief that if Russian fighters are defeated in Ukraine, Chechnya will escape from the Kremlin's sphere of influence as well.

*Muslim, Unit commander*: _"If we beat them here, Chechnya becomes independent, and not only Chechnya, but also the entire Caucasus region. This is why we are here." _

Some of the other fighters are young men who say they haven't seen much of the world except war.

*Mansur, Chechen fighter*:_ "Our people have known over the centuries what the term ‘Russian occupier' really is. So for us it's easier to understand these things." _

Ukrainian volunteer battalions have been locked in fierce fighting against Russian-backed insurgents near Mariupol for weeks, but it seems that ammunition and arms are hard to come by. Most of the men are now using World War Two-era weapons.

*Hmuruy, Ukrainian volunteer battalion fighter:*_ "This is a SVT-40, a Tokareva sniper rifle made in 1941." _This is why the Chechen fighters are teaching Ukrainian fighters how to make weapons.

The Chechen fighters' commander also says that many more fighters from the Caucuses region want to come to Ukraine to fight for what they say is their 'common freedom'. He says *Moscow is using the same methods* in Ukraine as it did more than a decade ago in Chechnya.

*Muslim, Unit commander*:_ "Soldiers are like slaves, they cry and they are hungry but they outnumbered us. And behind them are their security services, and step by step they went into our country. They're doing the same thing here."_

It's still unclear how many of *Chechens loyal to pro-Kremlin leader Karydorv* are fighting alongside the Russian-backed insurgents and how many are fighting against them. But it seems that for both sides backing down is not an option.

Kadyrov once rejected reports that Chechens back down saying that ‘if a Chechen takes up arms he doesn't surrender'.


----------



## vostok

Google translate.
Ukraine is sinking: The fall in industrial production in April accelerated to 21.7%
05/18/2015 20:49
Ukraine is sinking: The fall in industrial production in April accelerated to 21.7%
Kiev, May 18.
In April 2015 compared to the same period of 2014 the fall in industrial production in Ukraine accelerated to 21.7%.
This was reported today by the State Statistics Committee of Ukraine.
The State Statistics Committee noted that in comparison with the previous month decline in industrial production accelerated to 2%, and up to the period from January to April 2015, industrial output fell by 21.5%.
"In the mining and quarrying, compared with January-April 2014 decline in industrial production amounted to 26.7%, processing - 20.4%, supply and distribution of electricity, gas and conditioned air - 15.4%," - said in a message.
It is worth noting that the data published by the State Statistics Committee, are given without the LC, the DNI and the Crimea.
Earlier, former Prime Minister of Ukraine Mykola Azarov said that, once in the infamous list of the magazine Economist, which put Ukraine in the last place among the countries of the world in terms of economy, Kiev politicians and government officials did not respond to the publication.
Украина идет ко дну: Падение промпроизводства в апреле ускорилось до 2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Agni-5

Ukraine Is Losing Its Economic War With Russia - Forbes

The New York Times published a sobering and largely downbeat assessment of Ukraine’s political and economic situation earlier today. The article strongly suggests that the earlier sense of optimism surrounding economic reform has, by this point, totally evaporated. Pretty much across the board, earlier expectations about the efficacy of liberalizing reforms are being rapidly adjusted downwards to account for an economic collapse that continues to gather momentum.

The blame for Ukraine’s accelerating economic implosion, of course, lies in large part on Moscow. The Russian government is actively and quite-openly trying to undermine Ukraine’s attempts to re-orient itself towards the West. It’s not exactly breaking news that the Russian government was opposed to the overthrow of Viktor Yanukovych and has done everything in its still-considerable power to undermine Poroshenko, Yatsenyuk, and the rest of the post-Maidan government. Nothing that’s happening in Ukraine is happening in a vacuum, and Russian policy has been consciously focused on maximizing economic pain and dislocation.

The important question is not whether Russia is _justified _in its attempts to economically blackmail its neighbor (anyone with a functional moral compass recognizes that almost all Moscow’s recent actions in Ukraine are deplorable) but whether or not they will work. Essentially, the important debate about Ukraine’s economy is whether the impact of aggressive economic reform coupled with Western financial assistance would outweigh the impact of Russian tariffs, sanctions, and destabilization in Donetsk and Lugansk.

To date, the evidence unfortunately suggests that Russia’s effort to economically strangle Ukraine’s pro-Western government is having its intended impact. The economic damage that Russia has suffered (even in the face of reasonably robust set of Western sanctions) has been _substantially_ outweighed by the damage it has inflicted on Ukraine.







None of this is written in stone. It is entirely _possible_ that the West will finally provide Ukraine with the financial resources to put itself back on solid ground and to more effectively resist Moscow’s attempts to undermine its economy. A sufficiently large pile of cash would, at a stroke, make many of Ukraine’s seemingly intractable problems look a lot less daunting. The United States and its European allies clearly have the ability to do this, but they have so far lacked the will: even as Ukraine’s needs have ballooned over the past year, the amount of Western aid promised to Kiev has remained extremely stingy.

The sad truth is that absent some kind of major change in Western policy Russia seems as if it is likely to succeed in its goal of economically crippling its neighbor. So far Russia’s economy has been unexpectedly robust in the face of the challenges thrust in front of it while, at every turn, Ukraine’s has performed unexpectedly poorly. The lesson that the Kremlin has taken away from this experience is that if they just hold out a little while longer the antagonistic government in Kiev will simply collapse.

Unless something changes soon, Ukraine is heading straight for an economic and financial implosion. It’s unclear exactly what type of political impact that will have (pro-European attitudes might have become so popular that the next government will be of a broadly similar outlook) but the social and human costs will be enormous.

***************************************************************************
*In Ukraine, Corruption Concerns Linger a Year After a Revolution*

KIEV, Ukraine — The country is on the cliff of bankruptcy. A spate of politically motivated killings and mysterious suicides of former government officials has sown fear in the capital. Infighting has begun to splinter the pro-European majority coalition in Parliament. And a constant threat of war lingers along the Russian border.

A year after the election of Petro O. Poroshenko as president to replace the ousted Viktor F. Yanukovych, and six months after the swearing in of a new legislature, Ukraine remains deeply mired in political and economic chaos.

“Poroshenko, whether you like him or not, he’s not delivering,” said Bruce P. Jackson, the president of the Project on Transitional Democracies, an American nonprofit group. “The Ukrainian government is so weak and fragile that it is too weak to do the necessary things to build a unified and independent state.”

Efforts to forge a political settlement between the government in Kiev and Russian-backed separatists who control much of the eastern regions of Donetsk and Luhansk have hit a deadlock over procedural disputes, despite a cease-fire in February calling for decentralization of power and greater local autonomy as the linchpins of a long-term accord.






The shattered economy keeps sinking, with the G.D.P. plummeting 17.6 percent in the first quarter of 2015. Hoping to avoid default, senior officials have been in protracted negotiations with creditors, but they have failed so far to secure a deal. Officials also now fret openly that more than $40 billion pledged by the International Monetary Fund and allies, including the United States and the European Union, will not be enough to keep the country afloat.

In perhaps the greatest disappointment to the protesters who seized the center of Kiev last year, the new government led by Mr. Poroshenko and Prime Minister Arseniy P. Yatsenyuk has so far failed to deliver on promises to root out endemic corruption. Instead, it has become ensnared in new allegations of misconduct and charges of political score-settling.

The Parliament, in which pro-European parties control a huge majority, voted last month to create a special committee to investigate accusations that Mr. Yatsenyuk, a suave English speaker admired in the West, and his cabinet have presided over the embezzlement of more than $325 million from the state.

The government and its supporters deny any wrongdoing and say it has gone further than any of its predecessors in trying to shake off Ukraine’s post-Soviet legacy of mismanagement and malfeasance. They point out that Parliament has adopted a slew of reform initiatives, notably an overhaul of the notoriously crooked natural gas industry and installing new leadership at the national bank.

The continuing disarray is becoming a source of friction between the Ukrainian government and its European allies, especially Germany and France, whose leaders helped broker the cease-fire and are increasingly frustrated with the slow pace of change.

“We don’t have simply Russian aggression against the victim Ukraine,” Mr. Jackson said. “We have a predictably aggressive Russia against an unpredictable and unreliable Ukraine. Ukraine is now seen as not to be trusted. What the E.U. is saying is: Where is the decentralization? Where is the commitment? Where are the reforms?”

Not surprisingly, public confidence in the government has slumped, as well.

Adding to the tumult, Mr. Poroshenko recently declared a crackdown on the country’s richest and most powerful businessmen, known as oligarchs, in a bid to curtail their influence and to win back popular support. Yet the assault risks making enemies of the country’s biggest employers, who until now have backed the government.

“When you don’t want to do anything and you don’t have anything to report on what you have already done, you need an enemy,” said Dmitry V. Firtash, a former patron of Mr. Yanukovych who is a major target in the so-called de-oligarchization campaign. “It’s very convenient to use rich people as scapegoats.”

For Kiev, there is no greater problem, and no greater test, than the as-yet futile fight against corruption. Even officials on the forefront of the effort say it has so far largely gone nowhere.

David Sakvarelidze, the deputy prosecutor general, who helped carry out sweeping changes to the judicial system in his native Georgia, has been given Ukrainian citizenship and a mandate to overhaul the prosecutor’s office.






“They are still corrupted, and no systemic changes have been made in law enforcement agencies and in courts,” Mr. Sakvarelidze said in an interview in his office in Kiev.

He described a criminal justice system that needs to be rebuilt nearly from scratch. For example, he said, there was no effective system of plea bargaining to allow prosecutors to resolve cases swiftly, and no clear goals that set national priorities in law enforcement.

“We do not have any criminal policy,” he said. “None of the prosecutors have clear guidelines.”

Instead of existing government agencies taking action, Mr. Sakvarelidze said, the Parliament has been overly focused on adopting legislation that creates even more bureaucracy.

One of the major promises to come out of the Maidan revolution was a new anticorruption bureau, which is expected to employ 700 enforcement officers. On April 16, after long delays, Mr. Poroshenko finally selected the bureau’s first director, Artem Sytnyk, a former Kiev city prosecutor.

Because of the delays, the government has been unable to deliver on pledges of swift restitution. Most notably, it has failed to recover any of the billions of dollars believed to have been stolen by the former president, Mr. Yanukovych, his family and closest associates.

Nor have Mr. Yanukovych or any of the senior officials who fled with him been arrested, with many now in Russia. Corruption investigations against other former officials and executives of state-owned companies have largely stalled.

Egor Sobolev, an organizer of last year’s protests who is now a member of Parliament and chairman of its Committee on Corruption Prevention and Counteraction, said his panel was flooded with complaints.

“The biggest problem in the country is we do not have a real system of justice, we do not have judges, most of them are people from Yanukovych’s time, very corrupted,” he said. “The same situation with prosecutors.”

“And another problem, a very big problem,” he added, was that “Mr. Poroshenko as the president is not ready to fire them.”

Mr. Sobolev is not alone in his lack of trust in the new government. Many of the Maidan demonstrators who are now in government posts say they are uncomfortable with Mr. Poroshenko and Mr. Yatsenyuk, who were opponents of Mr. Yanukovych but also longtime veterans of the Ukrainian political system that the demonstrators wanted to dismantle.

This is one reason there was strong support in Parliament to create a special committee to investigate allegations by Nikolai Gordienko, the former head of a state financial inspection agency, who accused Mr. Yatsenyuk’s government of benefiting from a major embezzlement scheme.

To a great extent, the frustrations are to be expected, analysts say. “A year out, everybody is always disappointed from any revolutionary upheaval, that’s a statement of social science law,” said Michael A. McFaul, a Stanford University professor and former American ambassador to Russia who is an expert on revolutions and visited Kiev last month.

“There’s never a case where people are saying, ‘Oh, things are going even better than I thought.’ It’s always, ‘The government is not doing enough.’ It’s always, ‘Reform is slow.’ ”

Mr. McFaul said that he had hope for Ukraine’s efforts. “I am impressed with the number of reforms that they have already passed. I think that is underappreciated in the West,” he said.

Still, he said, the task ahead is gargantuan, especially given the demands of Western benefactors. “They just don’t have the state in place to do the kind of things they are being asked to do right now,” Mr. McFaul said.

Boris Lozhkin, Mr. Poroshenko’s chief of staff, said the president had five priorities: “de-shadowing, de-monopolization, de-oligarchization, deregulation and decentralization,” with de-shadowing referring to bringing new transparency to the economy and the government.

“The oligarchy as a basis of the country’s political and economic life must cease,” Mr. Lozhkin said.

But the confrontation has only added to a sense of fear in Ukraine, particularly among business figures and officials who had ties to the Yanukovych government.

At least six such officials have died in apparent suicides this year, and a seventh, Oleg Kalashnikov, a former member of Parliament from Mr. Yanukovych’s Party of Regions, was shot dead outside his home in Kiev last month.

Prosecutors have opened investigations but say they do not believe the killings and suicides are connected.

While the government says it fears a renewed invasion by pro-Russian forces could come at any time, some analysts said there was little reason for renewing hostilities while the Ukrainian side was fighting with itself.

“Russia is just waiting for the internal problems of Ukraine to make it less attractive for the West,” said Alexander Baunov of the Carnegie Moscow Institute, a research group. *“Putin’s hope is Russia doesn’t need to make Ukraine weak. Ukraine will be weak by itself, and he can just wait awhile and take advantage of its weakness sometime in the future.”*

********************************************************************************

excellent strategy by Mr. Putin, once the west gets fed up of Ukraine with all it's problems, Russia can re enter and fix things*. *


----------



## Hindustani78

EU military leaders make sure of presence of Russian troops in Ukraine| Ukrinform
KYIV, May 19 /Ukrinform/. Chiefs of General Staffs of the EU member-states make sure of the presence of the servicemen of the Armed Forces of the Russian Federation in Ukraine.

Chief of General Staff of the Armed Forces of Ukraine, General Viktor Muzhenko has announced this at a meeting of the EU Military Committee in Brussels on Tuesday, an Ukrinform correspondent has reported.

"I raised this issue [on capture of two Russian servicemen, who were engaged in fighting in Ukraine]. However, the issue was not subject to discussion. It was perceived as the fact of presence of the Russian servicemen in the occupied territories in Ukraine," the Chief of General Staff of the Armed Forces of Ukraine said.

He noted that the information, which had been made public yesterday in Kyiv, and today's comments within a speech at the meeting of the EU Military Committee was enough for European military leaders to make sure of the presence of Russian troops in Ukraine.

Among other issues, the Military Committee discussed the situation in Ukraine amidst the conduct of the antiterrorist operation.

ol

******************
Ten Ukrainian soldiers wounded in Donbas conflict zone in last day| Ukrinform
KYIV, May 19 /Ukrinform/. During the last day no casualties among Ukrainian servicemen have been reported, ten soldiers have been wounded in the area of the anti-terrorist operation in Donbas as a result of hostilities and military clashes.

Spokesman for the Presidential Administration on the anti-terrorist operation, Colonel Andriy Lysenko said this at a briefing in Kyiv on Tuesday, an Ukrinform correspondent reported.

"Over the past day, fortunately, no our soldiers were killed, another ten were injured, mostly as a result of military clash near the village of Troitske," he said.

**************
OSCE, Amnesty International reps visit two Russians detained in Donbas
19.05.2015
Representatives of the Organization for Security and Cooperation in Europe and Amnesty International visited two Russian military detained near the town of Schastia in Luhansk region of Ukraine.

The visit to the Central Military Hospital in Kyiv had been agreed upon with the Ukrainian Security Service.

The visit lasted for about ten minutes, an Interfax-Ukraine correspondent reported. But the visitors declined to provide commentaries, and the content of their conversation remains unknown, he said.

The detained Russian citizens - Yevgeny Yerofeyev and Alexander Aleksandrov - are held in tightly guarded separate wards.

Aleksandrov declined to comment when asked whether he was a Russian contract serviceman.

Yerofeyev thanked Ukrainian doctors for quality medical aid. "I'm okay - alive and well," he said.


----------



## Agni-5




----------



## gomerker23

kiev attack donestk
At least one civilian was killed in the eastern Ukrainian city of Donetsk after an army shell hit an apartment building amid intense fire on rebel positions on Tuesday morning. 



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

According to the press center of Staff ATO, observers Ukrainian party of the Joint Center for control and coordination of the ceasefire and stabilize the boundary sides (STSKK) continue to record the pro-Russian separatist shelling of populated areas and do everything necessary to stop them.*So, on the night of 18 on May 19, 2015 regular shelling towns *Sands managed to stop on the fifth attempt, about 1 o'clock. The village practically no locals. There are only the Armed Forces of Ukraine. Militants are on a "scorched earth" and this time applied to residential neighborhoods inflammatory (probably phosphorous) ammunition. In the photo recorded one-story house on the street Krasnoarmeyskaya fire which lasted for at least 12 hours.
























*********************

OSCE: more trucks from Belarus seen in militant-controlled Donbas : UNIAN news
20.05.2015 

*The OSCE observer mission based at the Russian checkpoints Gukovo and Donetsk in Rostov Oblast says it continues seeing trucks transporting coal from Donbas to Russia and reports an increase in the number of trucks with Belarusian number plates in militant-controlled areas in eastern Ukraine. *

****************
Ukrainian soldiers killed in militant ambush in Luhansk region - watch on - uatoday.tv
May. 20, 2015

Insurgent forces fire heavy weapons banned under the Minsk accords: army spokesman

No letup in fierce fighting in Ukraine's east. At least three Ukrainian soldiers were killed in one attack on Tuesday after insurgent forces ambushed their position in Luhansk region. That's according to an army spokesman. Several more were killed by a land mine as government troops attempted to rescue the wounded, reports news agency TSN. Battles continue in various locations along the demarcation line, as Ukrainian soldiers defend the country from further advances by militants backed by regular Russian troops.

*Leonid Matyuhin, Ukrainian military spokesman:* "_Starting from 18:00 yesterday evening, the enemy continued to shell our positions and peaceful settlements using tanks, artillery, mortars, grenade launchers, heavy machine gun and other weapons_"

Some of these weapons are prohibited to be used under the latest Minsk agreement, which came into force on February 12.

Some of the heaviest clashes were seen in Skyrokyne - a coastal village between Mariupol and the *Russian border*. The settlement is a key target for militant forces, in any attempts to create a land link between Russia and the occupied peninsula of Crimea.


----------



## gomerker23

kiev
collision at the site of construction of a shopping center



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## Solomon2

*Why Ukraine's Success Is Pivotal*
Carl Gershman





At a conference in Kyiv last May of world-class intellectuals that was convened Timothy Snyder and Leon Wieseltier, the Swedish foreign minister, Carl Bildt, said that Ukraine was “the epicenter of the global struggle for democracy.” It still is.

The goal of that meeting was to rally Western political, economic, and military support for Ukraine’s fight to become a democratic European country. But here we are, almost a year later, and despite the readiness of the Ukrainian people to sacrifice and die for European and democratic values, economic assistance has been inadequate, military aid is minimal, sanctions have had less effect on the Russian economy than the drop in oil prices, and political support has been at best ambivalent. For all intents and purposes, Ukraine has been abandoned by a confused, fearful, and self-absorbed West.

We are all familiar with the various rationalizations that are used to justify this Western paralysis. Some say that Ukraine is part of Russia’s sphere of influence, even though that geopolitical idea is inconsistent with contemporary norms of international law and human rights. Some accept Vladimir Putin’s view that Russian actions in Ukraine are an understandable reaction to NATO enlargement and the alleged humiliation of Russia after the collapse of the Soviet Union. Many say that there is no military solution to the conflict, but they never explain how a political solution is possible without a military balance.

Many oppose providing Ukraine with defensive military aid because they fear that Russia would just up the ante, and that the West would never be able to match Russian escalation. Such an attitude is an admission of weakness, and it also fails to appreciate the impact on the global order of perceived Western impotence in Ukraine.

And then there are people like the Czech President Milos Zeman who deny that Russia has invaded Ukraine at all, ignoring the overwhelming evidence that it has. NATO Supreme Commander Philip Breedlove has said that Russian “air defense, command and control, resupply equipment [are] coming across a completely porous border.” And former Supreme Commander Wesley Clark, warning of an imminent Russian offensive, said recently that Moscow has deployed 9,000 troops to bolster 30,000–35,000 local fighters in eastern Ukraine, and that it has armed the force with 400 tanks and 700 pieces of artillery.

I talked to many Ukrainians while in Kyiv in late April, and what I found remarkable is that no one I met complained about being abandoned by the West. The closest that anyone came to a complaint about the lack of military aid was a comment by a journalist and former member of Parliament that since Ukraine had given up its weapons two decades ago in the Budapest agreement, it deserved to get some weapons back now. Everyone I met demonstrated an attitude of pride and self-reliance, a mood of sober determination, and a firm confidence that Ukraine will not fail to seize the historic opportunity it now has to break with the past and become a genuine democracy that is a part of Europe.

Of course, Ukraine has no choice since it is facing an existential challenge. This reminds me of something that was said in the aftermath of the Six-Day War by the late Israeli Prime Minister Golda Meir, who was born in Kyiv in 1898. Our secret weapon, she said, is that we have no alternative.

Ukraine also has no alternative, and it must fight not just on one but on two fronts. On the military front, it has resisted the aggression by the Russians and their separatist proxies and is fighting them to a standoff, despite the absence of any meaningful aid from the West.

Ukraine has also not buckled on the domestic front. It has begun the process of deep and comprehensive economic reform, even as the economy contracted last year by 6.8 percent, output plunged by 15 percent, inflation surged to 45 percent, and the gap between what donors have pledged and what Ukraine needs to support its recovery is more than $15 billion.

In the face of this crisis, Ukraine has held two successful democratic elections. Following the victory of the reform forces in the parliamentary elections last October, scores of Maidan activists entered the Verkhovna Rada (the Ukrainian Parliament) and are now hard at work implementing a new package of anticorruption legislation, a new law on procurement, and the reform of the energy sector, which has included the quadrupling of subsidized household gas prices, with offsetting compensation for the poor. Dependency on Russian gas, once 100 percent, is now down to 30 percent.

Ukraine is beginning to fulfill the promise of the Euromaidan, which was not just a political uprising but a revolution of dignity. As a result, it has become a nation composed of citizens who are ready to take responsibility for the well-being of the country. With the war in the east having produced more than 1.1 million internally displaced people, a spontaneous army of volunteers has come to their aid with food, clothing, and hygiene supplies. Volunteers are also fighting the Russian propaganda offensive with truth-telling media platforms like StopFake and Ukraine Under Attack. And young people from western Ukraine, through groups like The Freedom Home in the eastern city of Kramatorsk, have helped rebuild homes destroyed by the war, and have created a welcoming cultural community where young people who grew up in a closed post-Soviet space can network, exchange ideas, and learn.

Ukraine is pursuing democracy and a European path at a time when many people fear that democracy is in decline around the world. But it is not true that democracy is in decline. The first democratic beachhead in the Arab Middle East has now been established in Tunisia. Against all expectations, reform forces in Sri Lanka ousted an autocratic government in elections last January. And just a few weeks ago in Nigeria, Africa’s largest country, tens of thousands of citizen journalists, empowered by social media and networks of young people and NGOs, transformed what many feared would be a fraudulent election leading to civil war into a peaceful step forward for democracy.

The problem is not that democracy is in decline. The problem is that the democratic West is in crisis. It has lost the will to affirm and defend democratic values. It is my hope that a successful democratic struggle in Ukraine will help revive the democratic spirit in Europe and the United States. It can also profoundly influence the future of Russia.

If Ukraine succeeds, it will provide a model of democracy in a country neighboring Russia where millions of people speaking Russian enjoy freedom of expression. Such a model will inevitably strengthen those in Russia who look to Europe and want a society free of the corruption, hatred, and violence.

If Ukraine succeeds, it will also mean the defeat of Putin’s effort to restore the Russian Empire, which requires reversing a century history that saw the collapse of all other empires. If Putin’s revanchism fails, Russia will have the chance to become a normal country, at peace with its neighbors and devoted to the well-being of its citizens.

Not least, if Ukraine can prevail against Putin’s military aggression, it is likely to set in motion a process of democratic change in Russia. In the past, Russian military failure has been an impulse for democratic reform. Its defeat in the Crimean wars in the 1850s demonstrated the backwardness of Russia’s autocratic system and led to the abolition of serfdom and liberal reforms, including the establishment of local self-government and trial by jury. Its defeat decades later in the war against Japan led to the 1905 revolution, the first elected Parliament, and the reforms of Pyotr Stolypin. The setbacks in World War I led to the collapse of czarism and the 1917 revolution, which began as a democratic revolution before the Bolshevik coup later that year. And the disastrous invasion of Afghanistan led to the collapse of the Soviet Union.

Putin wants Ukraine to fail. But he will fail if Ukraine succeeds.

Ukraine _can_ succeed, and if it does, it will not just be a triumph for the Ukrainian people. It will also make possible a Europe that is whole and free. And if that happens, it becomes possible to think of a world that is whole and free, or at least a world much closer to that ideal than we are now. TheHeavenly Hundred and so many others who have made the ultimate sacrifice for Ukraine have not died in vain. They bring glory to Ukraine and challenge the democratic West to live up to its values.

_Carl Gershman is the president of the National Endowment for Democracy. This article is based on remarks delivered in Kyiv on April 26, 2015, at the conference “Democracy at a Crossroads: New Politics and Civil Society in Ukraine.”_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

A man takes two hostage in Odesa, then exchanges them for police deputy chief| Ukrinform
KYIV, May 20 /Ukrinform/. An armed man took two pharmacists hostage in Odesa.

"Today at 14:30 police received a report that an unidentified man has threatened to use handguns, and has taken two employees hostage at the pharmacy in Panteleymonovska Street. Police arrived at the scene, and convinced the man to release the hostages in exchange for one police officer,“ the press service of Odesa city police department reported.

According to the official police website, "at present moment, instead of the freed women deputy chief of police in Odesa region Colonel Dmytro Holovin remains with the hostage taker in the pharmacy. Negotiations continue, and reasons which prompted the man to commit the crime are being determined." 

****************
Nearly a hundred Russian servicemen captured in Donbas - Poroshenko| Ukrinform
KYIV, May 20 /Ukrinform/. Several dozen Russian servicemen have been captured in Donbas within a few months.

President of Ukraine Petro Poroshenko has said this in an interview with BBC.

"Two Russian servicemen have been captured today. Twenty and sixty soldiers of Russia's special units were captured a few weeks and few months ago, respectively. This is another strong proof," Poroshenko said.

According to the President, the servicemen of Russian special forces, who were captured near town of Shchastia, are treated in accordance with all humanitarian norms.

"We allow access of all humanitarian organizations to these soldiers. The representatives of the OSCE and the Red Cross have already visited them. What more proofs do we have to present to the world? However, the world already trusts us. What evidence do we have to present to Russia on that there are their soldiers, their regular forces and their war and aggression?" Poroshenko added.

Two Ukrainian soldiers freed from militant captivity - read on - uatoday.tv
May. 20, 2015
Ukrainian activists from Dnipropetrovsk help release two National Guard servicemen from captivity 

Mykola Valebny and Ihor Panchyshyn, two soldiers from the 8th National Guard, were released from militant captivity by Ukrainian Defense Fund activists on early May 20, the online group *Information Resistance reports*. 

Earlier, Information Resistancereported that three Ukrainian soldiers were freed from captivity in east Ukraine. 

About 180 Ukrainian soldiers are still being held captive by Russian-backed militants in the *Donbas conflict zone*, Ukrainian Foreign Minister *Pavlo Klimkin* said in an interview with Russian newspaper Kommersant on Sunday, May 17.


----------



## vostok

*Abandoned: The Kiev Government's Isolation of Eastern Ukrainians*
Growing up in Horlivka, Ukraine, I never took to public holidays. Celebrations of religious holidays seemed too pagan and pretentious, while others lacked a sense of purpose, besides offering an excuse to eat, drink and be merry. Regardless of what many of the holidays commemorated, they did create a sense of culture and social identity—essential to any society’s existence.

The only holiday that seemed to unite everyone was Victory Day on May 9. On this day, not only Ukrainians, but people across the post-Soviet space, commemorate victory in World War II and the “Great Patriotic War,” a term used to describe the war during June 22, 1941 to May 9, 1945 along eastern fronts of World War II fought between the Soviet Union and Nazi Germany.

With its teary-eyed veterans, colorful parades, flowers, balloons, patriotic songs and war movies Victory Day had always been a day like no other. This was perhaps one of the rare occasions when I would bring flowers to my grandparents and listen to my grandfather’s war stories for the umpteenth time—but they always sounded new and exciting. His typically stern and unreadable face would light up, and he would beam with excitement like a child getting to recite his favorite scene from an action movie...
...
Abandoned: The Kiev Government's Isolation of Eastern Ukrainians | The National Interest

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

*Terrorists use heavy weapons | Міністерство оборони України

Thursday, May 21*. DONBAS — The press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ reports, the illegal armed formations still destroy Donbas infrastructure and shell the Ukrainian army positions. Terrorists, primarily, use heavy weapons. Bandits shelled Avdiyvka, Opytne, Butovka mine, Krasnohorivka, Kamyanka, Starohnativka, Pisky, Vodyane, Mariynka. They attacked Hranitne with anti-tank missile complex.

They shelled Luhanske, Lozove, Kirovo, Leninske, Mayorsk with mortars, grenade launchers, machineguns and small arms.

Shyrokyne is still the flashpoint.

Ukrainian servicemen saw 16 flights of the enemy’s unmanned aerial vehicles (UAV).

******************
Attention: briefing “Russian presence” at 02:00 p.m. in Kramatorsk | Міністерство оборони України
*Today, on May 21*, at 02:00 p.m. the (Kramatorsk) will host a briefing Russian presence chaired by Col. Serhiy Halushko, Deputy Chief of ATO HQ.

The representatives of mass media will see new evidences of the presence of the Russian troops in Ukraine, new Russian weapons. Col. Serhiy will speak about the ongoing situation in the east of Ukraine;

*Address: “Anti-crisis media centre”, Kramatorsk, 37 Palatsova St., 1st floor.*

**********************************
16 enemy s drones observed in Donbas conflict zone overnight| Ukrinform
KYIV, May 21 /Ukrinform/. Ukrainian military have observed 16 enemy's UAVs in the area of the anti-terrorist operation in Donbas.

This is reported by the press center for the anti-terrorist operation.

"The enemy's UAVs were observed in the sky above our positions 16 times," the statement reads.
********************

The map reflecting the situation in Donbas as of 12.00 on May 21 has been released by the information and analytical center of the Ukrainian National Security and Defense Council.





***********
Militants fire artillery on towns and villages in Donetsk region : UNIAN news
*Russian-backed militants have been firing weapons banned from the front under the Minsk peace agreements on a number of towns and villages in the direction of Donetsk since yesterday evening, the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation reported on Facebook page on Thursday. 
According to the report, from 1800 last night the militants fired mortars and artillery every hour on the town of Avdiivka, the mine of Butivka, the villages of Opytne, Krasnohorivka, Kamianka, Starohnativka, Pisky, Vodiane, Marinka.

"The militants fired an anti-tank missile system on the village of Hranitne," the press center said.

The militants also fired mortars, grenade launchers, machine guns and small arms on the villages of Luhanske, Lozove, Kirove, Leninske, and the town of Maiorsk.

In the area of Mariupol, the militants fired artillery from the village of Sakhanka on the village of Shyrokyne.

"And in the direction of Luhansk, they fired on the villages of Shastya and Stanytsia Luhanska," the report says.

"During this period, the Ukrainian army recorded 16 reconnaissance overflights by enemy drones," the ATO headquarters said.
*


----------



## Broccoli

Russian manufactured Searcher drone shot down by Ukrainians.










Here same drone is Russian factory.


----------



## Superboy

Russia makes Searcher II under the designation Forpost. Does Searcher II have infrared? Is so it flies at night and would have been impossible to shoot down by small arms fire.

IAI Searcher - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Hindustani78

SMM OSCE says separatists have ground-to-air missiles
The Minsk agreements are not being observed as they should be, especially with regards to the withdrawal of the heavy weapons from the contact line in Donbas, deputy head of the OSCE Special Monitoring Mission (SMM) Alexander Hug has said.

He said the warring parties have only partially fulfilled the Minsk agreements and related promises to withdraw heavy weapons.

The mission's drones recently registered the presence of ground-to-air missile systems in territory under the control of the 'Donetsk People's Republic', 25-kilometers away from Mariupol, Hug said at a briefing in Kyiv on Thursday.

During the briefing, he also elaborated on plans to increase the mission’s size by up to 756 observers from 42 states (including technical staff).

One Ukrainian serviceman has been killed and eight wounded in fresh separatist attacks, the military said in Kiev on Thursday, as the OSCE security watchdog warned of a "worrisome" spread of violence in eastern Ukraine.

Fighting has lessened significantly since a ceasefire between Ukrainian forces and Russian-backed rebels was declared in mid-February, but both sides accuse the other of violations and casualties are reported almost daily.

"Fighting has not died down along a broad stretch of the frontline from Krasnogorivka to Svitlodarsk," Ukrainian military spokesman Oleksander Motuzyanyk said, referring to government-controlled villages to the west and north-east of rebel-held Donetsk city.

"The enemy is actively using heavy weapons ... The area of fighting is expanding," he said.

The assessment was backed up by comments from Alexander Hug, deputy chief of the Organization for Security and Cooperation in Europe's monitoring mission in Ukraine.


----------



## gomerker23

Protesters scuffled with police during a hunger strike protest outside Kiev's Verkhovna Rada, Thursday, with a demonstration gathering after officials postponed talks regarding law 1558-1. The protesters are demanding the government supports the law, which focuses on restructuring obligations in regards to foreign currency-denominated government loans. 



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## Hindustani78

Families of 1,127 killed service members received allowance amounted to UAH 678 million | Міністерство оборони України

*Friday, May 22.* KYIV – The Commission considering the issues related to allocation and payment of allowances in case of death, injury or incapacity of servicemen and retired persons works within the Ukrainian MoD.

On the basis of the Commission decisions, the MoD transfers money to regional military commissariats for payment.

“As of mid-May 2015, families of 1,127 killed service received allowances amounted to UAH 678 million and 670 wounded in action received about UAH 35 million,” Lt. Col. Oxana Gavrylyuk, Chief of Communications and Press Directorate, reported at a briefing in the Ukrainian Crisis Media Centre.

A Right Sector commander checks whether soldiers have all necessary equipment at the group’s rear base in Dnipropetrovsk Oblast on May 17. 
© Volodymyr Petrov 






*************
At least one civilian killed in shelling as east Ukraine fighting intensifies - watch on - uatoday.tv
May. 22, 2015
Militant tank and grenade attacks reported in Avdiivka, Shyrokyne

At least one person has been killed and several others have been wounded in eastern Ukraine over the past day as attacks picked up. A civilian was reported killed at a factory in the town of Avdiivka following shelling blamed on *Russian-backed militants*.

The Ukrainian Defence Ministry also reported tank and grenade attacks in the town of Shchastya in the Luhansk region. Defence officials said militants had also shelled *the town of Shyrokyne *near the strategic *Ukraine-held city of Mariupol*.

Fighting has intensified in Shyrokyne over the past several weeks.


----------



## vostok

*John Kerry admits defeat: The Ukraine story the media won’t tell, and why U.S. retreat is a good thing*
The U.S. seems to admit it overplayed its hand over Ukraine. Caving to reality is actually the best possible policy
PATRICK L. SMITH
It is just as well Secretary of State John Kerry’s momentous meetings with Russian leaders last week took place in Sochi, the Black Sea resort where President Putin keeps a holiday home. When you have to acknowledge that two years’ worth of pointless hostility in the bilateral relationship has proven none other than pointless, it is best to do so in a far-away place.
Arriving in the morning and leaving in the afternoon, Kerry spent three hours with Sergei Lavrov, Russia’s very competent foreign minister, and then four with Putin. After struggling with the math, these look to me like the most significant seven hours the former senator will spend as this nation’s face abroad.
Who cannot be surprised that the Obama administration, having turned the Ukraine question into the most dangerous showdown since the Cold War’s worst, now declares cordiality, cooperation and common goals the heart of the matter?
The question is not quite as simple as one may think.
On the one hand, the policy cliques’ long swoon into demonization has been scandalously juvenile, and there has been no sign until now of sense to come. Grown men and women advancing the Putin-is-Hitler bit with straight faces. Getting the Poles, paranoids for understandable reasons on all questions to with Russia, to stage ostentatious displays of teenagers in after-school military exercises. American soldiers in those silly berets they affect drilling Ukrainian Beetle Baileys in “war-making functions,” as the officer in charge put it.
...
John Kerry admits defeat: The Ukraine story the media won’t tell, and why U.S. retreat is a good thing - Salon.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Styx

hearing very less about Ukraine in the international/western media these days, I think the US is scaling back their efforts here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

What gun is this?


----------



## Hindustani78

*Bodies of killed cyborgs found in DAP | Міністерство оборони України
Friday, May 22*. DONBAS – The press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ reports, the bodies of the Ukrainian servicemen – cyborgs were found in the Donetsk Airport (DAP).

Their identification will be performed after special expertise completed. The OSCE representatives monitored the operation.



Geralt said:


> hearing very less about Ukraine in the international/western media these days, I think the US is scaling back their efforts here.



Daily there are articles regarding Minsk Agreements, killing of Ukrainian soldiers and civilians, shellings, MH17 Investigation etc.

*********
Three Ukrainian soldiers killed, 12 wounded in Donbas conflict zone in last day| Ukrinform
KYIV, May 22 /Ukrinform/. During the last day three Ukrainian servicemen have been killed, another 12 injured in the area of the anti-terrorist operation in Donbas as a result of hostilities and military clashes.

Spokesman for the Presidential Administration on the anti-terrorist operation, Colonel Andriy Lysenko said this at a briefing in Kyiv on Friday, an Ukrinform correspondent reported.

"Over the past day, as a result of active hostilities three our soldiers were killed, another 12 were injured," he said.

According to him, the greatest losses were in the direction of Donetsk.


----------



## Hindustani78

Today, May 21, the "anti-crisis media center" (m. Kramatorsk) briefing Deputy Chief of Staff Colonel Sergey Galushko ATO on which duty officer showed evidence of the presence of Russian troops in Ukraine.He noted that the ATU forces shot down a drone that is in service intelligence units of the Russian Federation. This fact confirms the presence of Russian weapons in Ukraine. UAV was shot down by the last day group unit of special purpose regiment "Dnepr-1", which performed the task of identifying and termination of sabotage and reconnaissance groups in our rear at the Donetsk area. 

The unit led exploration near the village Water.- This drone "Outpost" produced under license from one of the countries in the Russian Federation, the Ural Civil Aviation. Serial number 923. This aircraft is in service intelligence units of. He carried the station tactical intelligence, and radar imager, - said the deputy Chief of Staff, Colonel Sergey Galushko ATO.He currently owls UAV can carry out exploration at depths of 150 to 250 km in the rear of our troops. The estimated cost of such a system - more than $ 6 million.Deputy Chief of Staff ATO expressed the hope that the men of the "Dnepr-1", which was shot down "Outpost" will be presented the award.



































Poroshenko: Legendary Donetsk Airport ‘cyborg' released from captivity - watch on - uatoday.tv
May. 23, 2015

Oleh Kuzminykh was taken hostage in January 2015 after defending the complex for months

A Ukrainian military commander captured by militants whilst defending *Donetsk Airport* has been freed.

Petro Poroshenko announced on Facebook that* 'cyborg' *soldier Oleh Kuzminykh had been released from captivity late on Friday. He added that the deal had not been part of larger prisoner swap.

Kuzminykh was captured along with other Ukrainian soldiers by insurgent forces on January 20, after months of defending the complex. Several days after being detained, Russian media broadcast footage of the prisoners of war being beaten and verbally abused whilst being paraded through the city.

The *prisoner swaps* are part of the latest Minsk ceasefire agreement, brokered in February by the leaders of Russia, Ukraine, France and Germany.


----------



## Hindustani78

The map reflecting the situation in Donbas as of 12.00 on May 23 has been released by the information and analytical center of the Ukrainian National Security and Defense Council.





One Ukrainian soldier killed, five wounded in Donbas conflict zone in last day| Ukrinform
KYIV, May 23 /Ukrinform/. During the last day one Ukrainian serviceman has been killed, another five injured in the area of the anti-terrorist operation in Donbas as a result of hostilities and military clashes.

Spokesman for the Presidential Administration on the anti-terrorist operation, Colonel Andriy Lysenko said this at a briefing in Kyiv on Saturday, an Ukrinform correspondent reported.

"Over the past day, as a result of active hostilities one our soldiers was killed, another five were injured," he said.

According to him, near of the village of Verkhnetoretske the enemy's tank was observed.

In the direction of Luhansk the confrontation continued near the town of Schastia and residential areas near Bahmutska road. Also, the illegal armed groups used 122mm artillery while shelling ATO forces positions near the village of Stanytsia Luhanska.

********************
Militants actively shell Ukrainian positions in Donbas overnight| Ukrinform
KYIV, May 23 /Ukrinform/. From 18:00 last night, Russian-terrorist troops have concentrated their fire on the Donetsk sector. They repeatedly fired 100mm mortars, artillery, rocket-propelled grenades and small arms at the villages of Opytne, Pisky, Kamianka, Krasnohorivka, Starohnativka, the town of Maryinka and the mine of Butivka. Militants also fired on the village of Verkhnetoretske using tank.

This is reported by the press center for the anti-terrorist operation.

Most of the attacks in the direction of Luhansk were committed at night. Using tanks, artillery and rocket launchers, Russian-terrorist mercenaries fired on the villages of Krymske, Nyzhnioteple and Artema. In addition, the villages of Stanytsia Luhanska and the town of Schastia were shelled with mortars and rocket-propelled grenades. Militants fired automatic grenade launchers at the villages of Zolote and Bohuslavske.

In the direction of Mariupol after 22:45 it was quiet all night.

Ukrainian military also constantly observed the enemy's drones over Mariupol, Novomaryivka, Hryhorovka, Telmanove, Hnutove and other settlements of Donbas. 

***********************

Oleg Kuzminykh, a Ukrainian commander held by rebels in Donetsk since mid-January.





After nearly six months in captivity, a Ukrainian commander has been released from the custody of Donetsk rebels.

Thirty-eight-year-old Oleg Kuzminykh fell into the hands of rebel fighters on Jan. 20, while he and other Ukrainian soldiers defended the Donetsk Airport from separatist forces. A video quickly went viral of Kuzminykh being paraded through the center of Donetsk and beaten by pro-Russian fighters, causing many to fear the worst.His capture came at a time of heightened tensions, as the rebels blamed Kuzminykh and his men for a recent shelling of Donetsk that killed several civilians.


----------



## Hindustani78

24 May 2015

Armed Forces of Ukraine in the area of ATO took part in tactical drill class under the direction of first deputy head of the antiterrorist operation in the Donetsk and Lugansk regions.During the sessions, the preparation of which is widely used experience of fighting in the Donbas, Ukrainian servicemen have worked several sudden input, during which special attention was paid to the management units.In particular, the military conducted training for loading logistical means and property to road transport, the formation of columns, setting goals for the march, the deployment of units in a certain area, its protection and defense of others.Also during the march departments worked "repel attacks sabotage and reconnaissance group" evacuated "injured" to the medical center



























************************

In the south of Donetsk within two decade of May participants of counterterrorist operation defused 200 explosive items and checked for the presence of mines and explosive devices about 400 kilometers of roads. Most of enemy shells found near settlements or on farm lands, in forest and near highways.

Decision management sector for demining held close to the forefront of ATU forces, engineering units assigned to the Armed Forces of Ukraine.


----------



## Hindustani78

*An Order for Courage has been awarded to Commander of the 90th Assault Battalion of the 81st Brigade of the Armed Forces of Ukraine Oleh Kuzminykh. *





Luhansk People's Republic ('LPR'), Commander of the "Prizrak" (Ghost) Battalion Alexey Mozgovoy and his six bodyguards have been killed





One more Ukrainian prisoner of war – Aidar Battalion fighter Serhiy Schehlov – has been released from militant captivity, according to Vasyl Budyk, an adviser to the Deputy Minister of Defense of Ukraine.

Schehlov has been held captive for seven months


----------



## vostok

Warrior is died, a real hero of New Russia. Eternal Memory!
RIP


----------



## Hindustani78

One killed in rebel shelling of east Ukraine town, coke plant shuts down| Reuters
Avdiivka Coke hit by heaviest shelling since start of ceasefire

Sun May 24, 2015 5:05am EDT
*Heavy shelling has killed one civilian in the government-controlled town of Avdiyivka in east Ukraine and halted production at one of Europe's largest coke plants*, regional police and Ukrainian steelmaker Metinvest said on Sunday.

The Avdiyivka factory, which is owned by Metinvest and produces *40 percent of Ukraine's coke*, is the main employer in the town and* has become a target for pro-Russian separatists* since they took up arms against the government last April.

Last week, *a worker there was killed and two wounded in what Metinvest *described as the heaviest shelling since the declaration of the ceasefire.

"This is the second powerful bombardment in the past few days ... The business has been stopped as a matter of urgency. Coke production is halted," Metinvest said in a statement on its website. "As soon as the situation stabilizes, work to restore power supply to the factory will begin."

Damage to internal rail tracks at Avdiyivka meant the factory was not able to bring in raw materials or ship out finished products, Metinvest, which is Ukraine's largest steel firm, had said on Friday.

Avdiyivka, which had a population of around 35,000 before the conflict erupted last year, is on territory controlled by government forces but it lies close to the frontline and the Ukrainian military has accused separatists of attacks there since a ceasefire came into force in mid-February.

"The town is without electricity and running water," the head of Donetsk regional police Vyacheslav Abroskin said in a Facebook post on Sunday.

"One young man was killed and two women seriously wounded," he said.

Any production outages at the coke plant will threaten output at Ukraine's steel plants, including two of the largest in Mariupol, a strategic, government-held port city in the southeast of the country.

In March, Prime Minister Arseny Yatseniuk accused separatists of trying to destabilize Mariupol, where Russian and Ukrainian sympathizers live side by side, by disrupting supplies to its steel plants from Avdiyivka, around 100 km (70 miles) to the north.


----------



## vostok

Mandana-macaques meeting reality...




And understands that it likes schizophrenic delusions of Mandan more ...


----------



## Hindustani78

*Fighting near Hnutove ends in enemy’s failure | Міністерство оборони України
Monday, May 25*. DONBAS – According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, last night, the terrorists shelled Opytne, Pisky, Butovka mine, Kamyanka, Verhnetoretske, Avdiyvka, Hranitne, Berezove, and Taramchuk with tanks armament, mortars and artillery of prohibited calibers.

In Luhansk direction, they attacked Sokilnyky, Stanytsya Luhanska and Shchastya.

In Mariupol direction, the militants shelled Shyrokyne with mortars, self-propelled artillery mounts, grenade launchers and small arms.

There was a fighting near Hnutove ended in the enemy’s failure.

In Artemivsk direction, a sniper targeted the Ukrainian govt forces positions near Slavkovychi. Enemy used mortars against Bohuslavske.

The enemy’s unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs) were seen in the region.

Combat training of tank units in Dnipropetrovsk oblast | Міністерство оборони України
*Monday, May 25. *DNIPROPETROVSK OBLAST – Ukrainian tank units underwent training. They worked out skills of driving cross country, chose artillery positions, and underwent firearms and tactical special training.

The aim of this training is to enhance practical skills of tank units, increase the methodological level of their commanding officers, and coordinate actions of each tank crew.

According to the unit leader, servicemen used standard weapons (T-64BV tank armament). The organizers paid particular attention to coordination of units’ actions as well as full interoperability of crew members.




















Militants use banned weapons to continuously shell Donetsk region| Ukrinform
KYIV, May 25 /Ukrinform/. In the night from May 24 to May 25, the militants used tanks, artillery and mortars of banned calibers to launch attacks in Donetsk direction.

This is reported by the ATO press center.

The terrorists launched attacks on the villages of Opytne, Pisky, the mine of Butivka, Kamianka, Verkhniotoretske, the town of Avdiyivka, Hranitne, Berezove, and Taramchuk.

In the area of Luhansk, the militants fired on the villages of Sokolnyky, Stanytsia Luhanska and the town of Shastya.

*********************
Two Belarusians detained in Lysychansk, Luhansk region| Ukrinform




KYIV, May 25 /Ukrinform/. Ukrainian military have detained two citizens of Belarus, a 37-year-old and 34-year-old residents of Brest region at the checkpoint in the city of Lysychansk, 90 kilometers northeast of Luhansk. They attempted to infiltrate into the rebel-occupied territory and to fight in the ranks of the terrorists.

Luhansk military and civil administration head Hennady Moskal reported on the official website.

"One of them is a former paratrooper, the second one has not served in the army, but i listed in reserve for military service in his country. The Belarusians have illegally crossed the state border into Ukraine in Volyn region, and then traveled through the whole country to Luhansk region. They tried to explain that they wanted to get into the occupied town of Perevalsk to stay with the relatives, but later they admitted that they actually arrived to fight on the side of the Luhansk rebels. They made their statements in writing, and had their confessions videotaped," the statement noted.

************
*Donbas Battalion: One soldier killed, two wounded in fighting near Mariupol : UNIAN news*
*A soldier of the National Guard was killed and two were injured in fierce fighting in the village of Shyrokyne on Sunday, the press service of the Donbas Battalion reported on its Facebook page on Monday. *
*"Yesterday, for the whole evening and until midnight, a fierce fight went on in the village of Shyrokyne. The Donbas battalion held their positions at the cost of the life of a fighter. Another two were injured," the report says.*


*According to the report, Russian-backed militants fired artillery, mortars, and rocket-propelled grenades. The Ukrainian army repelled the attacks, destroying a large number of militant equipment and manpower, Donbas said.*


*"As a result of yesterday's fighting, two soldiers were seriously wounded. The first soldier has serious wounds, a lot of hits, his heel is shattered, and his foot might have to be amputated. The doctors are doing everything possible to save it. Another soldier got contusions - he has numerous bruises and wounds," the press service of the battalion said.*

*************
Reuters takes photos of Russian military vehicles moving to Ukraine border - read on - uatoday.tv






A convoy of dozens of military vehicles was moving towards Russia's border with Ukraine on Sunday, May 24

*UNIAN: *The pictures of the convoy were taken by a Reuters stringer near the Russian southern town of Matveev Kurgan, near the Russian-Ukrainian border in Rostov region in Russia, the Ukrainian news service *TSN reported.*

The military vehicles, including *Uragan multiple rocket launchers, military trucks without license plates and few armored personnel carriers, crossed the southern Russian town of Matveev Kurgan and turned to the fields from the road near the border with Ukraine, according to a Reuters journalist.*

As was earlier reported, numerous reports by journalists operating in and around the Ukrainian-controlled city of *Mariupol in Donetsk region say that Russia is continuing to mass thousands of soldiers in the area, with the movement of troops indicating a possible offensive in the near future, military analysts say.*


----------



## vostok

Unknown activists placed #savedonbasspeople banner on the Chicago Tribune Tower
*



*


----------



## Audio

Superboy said:


> What gun is this?



Kord 12.7mm machine gun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

*Invaders twice attack Petrivske with multiple rocket launchers | Міністерство оборони України
Tuesday, May 26*. DONBAS — The press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ reports, the terrorists still shell the Ukrainian army positions.

In Donetsk direction, the militants shelled Opytne, Pisky, Krasnohorivka, Novomykhaylivka, Vodyane, Avdiyvka and Butovka mine with mortars, artillery, machineguns, grenade launchers and small arms. They twice attacked Petrivske with multiple rocket launchers.

In Luhansk direction, the bandits used tank armament, grenade launchers, mortars, anti-aircraft mounts.

In Artemivsk direction, the invaders attacked Kirove with grenade launchers, machineguns and small arms.

Shyrokyne is still the flashpoint in Mariupol direction. The enemy’s unmanned aerial vehicles were seen in the region.

*******************
Chernihiv servicemen leave for east of Ukraine | Міністерство оборони України
Tuesday, May 26. CHERNIHIV — Combined unit of soldiers (servicemen doing military service under contract and moblzied servicemen) of a military unit of Chernihiv garrison left for the east of Ukraine.

Leader of a combined unit noted that some soldiers had participated in combat operations.

“Every serviceman has individual means of protection: armor vest, Kevlar helmet and medical drugs. Soldiers underwent combat coordination on the basis of ATO experience,” officer remarked.


----------



## Hindustani78

Paratroopers enhance their combat skills | Міністерство оборони України
*Tuesday, May 26*. ZHYTOMYR — Mobilized paratroopers and experienced cyborgs undergo training. They enhance their skills in tactical, firearms, engineering training, as well as learn military medicine.

Moreover, mobilized servicemen perform parachute jumps from an altitude of 800 meters from Mi-8 helicopter without arms and equipment.

“It’s worth mentioning, this year, paratroopers have performed over 2,000 jumps from a helicopter. Generally, the paratroopers’ training program has been considerably changed. We refused from obsolete Soviet approaches. Today, paratroopers work out over fifty new exercises based on world and ATO experience. These new changes contribute to qualitative and professional tasks accomplishment,” Col. Mykhaylo Zabrodsky, Airborne Troops Commander, stressed.


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78

26 May 2015
Ukrainian Navy Marine Corps amphibious training improves sea

The Naval Forces of the Armed Forces of Ukraine conducted training with Marine amphibious training of personnel battalions of marines. During the sessions, which attracted an average landing ship "Kirovograd" and amphibious boat "Svatove" worked downloads armored and automotive vehicles for amphibious ship and its unloading and performed exercises on driving armored personnel carriers on the water.According to the head of Captain Alexander Lyubchyka classes, classes made it possible to improve driver training naval amphibious units Ukrainian marines, and improve the interaction of marine paratroopers.



































Another pipeline damaged in Luhansk region| Ukrinform

KYIV, May 26 /Ukrinform/. At night Stanitsa-Luhanska district was under massive artillery shelling carried out from the right bank of the Siversky Donets River, occupied by the terrorists.

This was reported by the press service of Governor of Luhansk Region Hennadiy Moskal.

"Near the village of Olkhove, a shell damaged a medium-pressure gas pipeline, as a result of which nine villages in the district - Olkhove, Nyzhnie Olkhove, Verkhnie Olkhove, Herasymivka, Yuhanivka, Kamyshne, Stepne, Shyrokiy, and Kolesnikivka - were left without gas supplies. *A total of 3,600 households are without gas as of the morning of May 26*," Moskal said.

According to preliminary reports, no civilians were killed, and report of wounded or killed soldiers are being verified. 

**************





One Ukrainian soldier killed, twelve wounded in conflict zone in last day : UNIAN news
26.05.2015
*One Ukrainian soldier was killed and another twelve injured in the Donbas conflict zone over the last 24 hours, National Security and Defense Council spokesman Andriy Lysenko said at a briefing in Kyiv on Monday, according to an UNIAN correspondent. 
"Over the last day, we have lost one Ukrainian soldier, and another twelve were injured as a result of military clashes. The worst casualties were suffered in the suburbs of the town of Pervomaisk," Lysenko said.

As UNIAN reported earlier, on May 24, one Ukrainian soldier was killed and another five injured in the Donbas conflict zone.*

*********************
Gunmen shoot at army ambulance near Komyshne, kill one soldier : UNIAN news

26.05.2015

*Russian-backed militants shot at an UAZ military ambulance in the area of Stanitsa-Luhansk on Monday, killing one soldier, the press office of Chairman of Luhansk Regional State Administration Gennadiy Moskal has reported. 
The ambulance with two soldiers inside was driving from the village of Komyshne to Syze when was hit by gunfire, which killed one soldier (a 46-year-old man) and seriously wounded another. The second soldier is now in a serious condition in hospital.

"Sabotage and reconnaissance groups often penetrate the area from Russian territory,” Moskal said.

“The militants lay mines, which have already blown up two military vehicles, and carry out other sabotage activities. Yesterday they shot at a medical [vehicle], paying no regard to the fact that the car had special [ambulance] markings."*

******************


----------



## vostok

Junta terrorists resumed mortar shelling of the streets of Donetsk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

vostok said:


> Junta terrorists resumed mortar shelling of the streets of Donetsk.



Ukraine has shot down 2 UAV , one on 8 May and other some days back inside Ukraine held territory. Article from Guardian says that those drones are of Israeli origin. 

So does it means that the ceasefire is not working there ?


----------



## vostok

Hindustani78 said:


> Ukraine has shot down 2 UAV , one on 8 May and other some days back inside Ukraine held territory. Article from Guardian says that those drones are of Israeli origin.
> 
> So does it means that the ceasefire is not working there ?


Who knows? Large-scale fighting has not happened yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

vostok said:


> Who knows? Large-scale fighting has not happened yet.



Yesterday there were reports that large Russian military convoy was seen near the Ukrainian Border. 

A Russian convoy of Hurricane MLRS without license plates has been photographed by Reuters


----------



## vostok

Hindustani78 said:


> Yesterday there were reports that large Russian military convoy was seen near the Ukrainian Border.
> 
> A Russian convoy of Hurricane MLRS without license plates has been photographed by Reuters


So what? They were on the territory of Russia. Russian troops can go anywhere on the territory of Russia. Even along the border of Poland, along the border of Ukraine or Finland.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

vostok said:


> So what? They were on the territory of Russia. Russian troops can go anywhere on the territory of Russia. Even along the border of Poland, along the border of Ukraine or Finland.



But these are heavy weapons.


----------



## vostok

Hindustani78 said:


> But these are heavy weapons.


So what? Russia has every right to place weapons and conduct exercises and maneuvers anywhere on its territory. Just as NATO or China or Australia. 
This also applies to nuclear weapons as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galad

Hindustani78 said:


> *“The militants lay mines, which have already blown up two military vehicles, and carry out other sabotage activities. Yesterday they shot at a medical [vehicle], paying no regard to the fact that the car had special [ambulance] markings."*


I see you keep posting your lies.Well you are obliged to after all.Everyone is free to check in this same thread who is shooting at ambulances and who is using them to transport weapons and soldiers.Hint for you-it is your employers in Kiev.


Hindustani78 said:


> But these are heavy weapons.


Are you for real?Do you even read the nonsense you post?In case you missed it - it is a -->Russian territory<-- .Therefore Russia has every right to move any kind of weapon at its --> own<-- territory.When you post your anti-Russian nonsense at least take your time to carefully write it to be at least at first sight remotely believable- you might fool few people here and there.


----------



## Hindustani78

Galad said:


> I see you keep posting your lies.Well you are obliged to after all.Everyone is free to check in this same thread who is shooting at ambulances and who is using them to transport weapons and soldiers.Hint for you-it is your employers in Kiev.
> 
> Are you for real?Do you even read the nonsense you post?In case you missed it - it is a -->Russian territory<-- .Therefore Russia has every right to move any kind of weapon at its --> own<-- territory.When you post your anti-Russian nonsense at least take your time to carefully write it to be at least at first sight remotely believable- you might fool few people here and there.



There is a real war going on there and in real war mines are laid and there have been many news article in which Ukrainian military showed how they are clearing the mines and unexploded shells.




Are you real ? If Russian Federation will place heavy weapons then Ukraine will try to get Air Defenses from United States. Will Russian Federation not oppose if Ukraine get Air Defenses and other military equipment from United states ?

26 May 2015
Recently, employees of LLC "Port Ochakiv" handed spetspryznachentsyam restored BTR-60 "Chaika".




This machine is operated by port workers obshyly protivokumulyativnymi protective screen. Metal screen to find volunteers Mykolaiv regional organization of the party "blow", and port workers Ochakov produced from it lattice screens and obshyly them a fighting machine.Passing to the military, machinery, General Director of "Port Ochakiv" Victor Sapieha wished them luck military.-

This is the third car, we sheathe protective screen. First made in May last year, but then we did not know all the technical parameters of enclosing structures. Now we have accurate drawings, we have realized in life in order to save our soldiers on the front lines - the head of the port.Combat vehicle crew remained fully satisfied with the work, because in addition to the installation screen port workers provided spare parts to the military, BTRu.Thanking all those who took part in the "modernization" BTRu spetspryznachentsi port workers and volunteers have assured that they are now much better protected during performances of combat missions.


----------



## Superboy

Russians shelling Maidan hill near Shirokino. Filmed from Maidan's perspective.


----------



## Superboy

Russian spetsnaz operating in Donbas. Notice they have OG-7V HE-FRAG anti personnel RPG-7 rounds that Ukraine does not have.


----------



## Superboy

Documentary about GRU Spetsnaz operating in Donbas.


----------



## vostok



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

*Russian tanks arrive by rail at Ukraine border days after rocket launchers | Daily Mail Online






Nine tanks arrived in southern Russian town of Matveev Kurgan on Monday*

*Mobile phone snaps show them arriving on the back of a freight train *
*Town is just 17 miles from Ukrainian border, where battles continue*
By Flora Drury For Mailonline

Published: 23:38 GMT, 26 May 2015 | Updated: 06:57 GMT, 27 May 2015 

A freight train pictured carrying a convoy tanks towards the Ukrainian border looks to escalate tensions between the two sides even further.

The nine tanks arrived in the southern town of Matveev Kurgan on Monday, before being driven along the streets on Tuesday.

The picture, taken on a mobile phone, comes just days after a huge convoy, including rocket launchers, military trucks without licence plates and armoured personnel carriers, was photographed driving along a road near the town.

Scroll down for video 







+6
Spotted: The mobile phone pictures show the tanks on a freight train shortly after they arrived






+6
Conflict: Locals in Matveev Kugan look at the tanks after they stopped at the train station






+6
Normalised: The convoy's arrival seems to illicit little response from a family walking alongside

The arrival of the convoys will no doubt be seen as more aggression from the Russians towards their neighbours, who have been arming Ukraine's separatist rebels for months.

*Matveev Kurgan is just 17 miles from the border*, and just 72 miles from Donetsk, where some of the heaviest fighting of the 15-month conflict has taken place.

It holds a checkpoint between the two countries, but had to be evacuated temporarily in August last year when fighting got too near to the border, according to Russian news agency


----------



## Hindustani78

Galad said:


> I see you keep posting your lies.Well you are obliged to after all.Everyone is free to check in this same thread who is shooting at ambulances and who is using them to transport weapons and soldiers.Hint for you-it is your employers in Kiev.


*Mobile dentist’s room for servicemen on the frontline | Міністерство оборони України
Wednesday, May 27*. DONBAS — On May 26, Head of Donetsk Regional Military Civil Administration Oleksandr Kikhtenko and Deputy Chief of the ‘anti-terror’ operation Col. Serhiy Halushko visited fortification facilities *between Artemivsk and Horlivka.* They inspected the progress works of construction of fortifications. Such installations are equipped in the all strategic directions in the east of Ukraine.

Oleksandr Kikhtenko met with soldiers and officers and awarded them with certificates as well.

Head of Donetsk Regional Military Civil Administration handed over a mobile dentist’s room equipped with maxillofacial surgery equipment. This vehicle was bought due to the Memorandum signed by region high officials, military and volunteer organizations.

According to Oleksandr Kikhtenko, Health Care Department of the Regional State Administration will provide this vehicle with needed supplies.

This dentist’s room can operate several days and receive upto 30 patients.






















****************
Militants shell positions of ATO forces using anti-tank guided missiles overnight| Ukrinform

KYIV, May 27 /Ukrinform/. Russian-backed militants in Donbas have continued to attack Ukrainian army positions in all areas of the front line from 18:00 on May 26 to 06:00 on May 27.

This is reported by the press center for the anti-terrorist operation.

In the direction of Donetsk the militants fired mortars on the village of Pisky, and fired rocket-propelled grenades, heavy machine guns and small arms on the village of Maryinka.

At the same time,* in the area of Artemivsk, the militants fired anti-tank guided missiles, mortars, rocket-propelled grenades and small arms on the villages of Kirove, Leninske, Zolote, Bohuslavske, and Lozove.* They also* fired self-propelled artillery for almost an hour on the town of Popasna.* A military clash took place between the *villages of Leninske and Nelypivka at around midnight.*

In the* direction of Luhansk the militants fired tank shells, rockets and mortars on the town of Schastia.* In addition to the above-mentioned weapons, the militants fired from infantry fighting vehicles, and used anti-aircraft guns and small arms on the villages of Stanytsia Luhanska, Krymske, and Sokolnyky.

In the direction of Mariupol the militants fired self-propelled guns, rocket-propelled grenades and mortars on the village of Shyrokyne. They also fired small arms on the village of Pavlopil. It was rather quiet in the direction of Mariupol after midnight.

During this period, the Ukrainian army observed reconnaissance overflights by enemy drones in the area of Mariupol, and in the areas of Donetskiy-Krymske, Triokhizbenka-Stariy Aidar, and Melova Hora-Shastya. 
***************

The map reflecting the situation in Donbas as of 12.00 on May 27 has been released by the information and analytical center of the Ukrainian National Security and Defense Council.






Members of Dzhokhar Dudaev Battalion stand in front of their base in Dnipropetrovsk Oblast.










************
Three killed, four wounded after militants shell Horlivka
27.05.2015
Militants of the terrorist organization 'Donetsk People's Republic' (DPR) shelled a residential area in the town of Horlivka, Donetsk region, overnight, killing three civilians killed and wounding four.

The prosecutor's office of Donetsk region has opened a criminal case under Article 258, Part 2 of the Criminal Code of Ukraine – a terrorist attack.

At around 19:00 on May 26, militants began a heavy artillery barrage on a residential area of Horlivka, the prosecutor's office has reported.

During the attack, a missile hit a house in the central district of the town killing three civilians, including an 11-year-old girl and her father. Four persons were wounded, including a ten-year-old boy and a newborn child.

**************
Wed May 27, 2015 6:15am EDT
One Ukrainian serviceman killed in eastern Ukraine: Kiev military| Reuters

One Ukrainian serviceman has been killed and eight other have been wounded in attacks by Russian-backed separatists in eastern Ukraine despite a ceasefire, a Kiev military spokesman said on Wednesday.

Violence has fallen off significantly in Ukraine's east since a ceasefire was brokered in the Belarussian capital of Minsk in mid-February though government forces and separatists accuse one another of violations, with almost daily casualties.

Military spokesman Oleksander Motuzyanyk said at a briefing that separatists were keeping up regular attacks on government forces outside the rebel-controlled city of Donetsk and in the southeast near the strategic port city of Mariupol.

(Writing By Richard Balmforth; Editing by Toby Chopra)


----------



## vostok

Anecdote.
One Ukrainian punisher (Junta soldier) asks the other:
- My friend, why our army have not fought against Russia in the Crimea?
- Are you crazy? Russian army was there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gomerker23

18+ Gorlovka - 26th May, Result of Ukrainian Shelling


They are Katya, aged eleven, died yesterday in a house in Gorlovka and his brother Zahar two seriously injured. Katya's father died. A shell destroyed a house



Spoiler


----------



## Audio

Russia is feeling the hurt and wants to end the Ukraine debacle as soon as possible now.



> Russia's economic recession deepened in April as the decline in gross domestic product accelerated to 4.3 percent year-on-year, quashing hopes that the worst of the crisis had passed, state development bank VEB said in a report released Wednesday.



Worst Not Over for Russia as Economy Shrinks 4.3% in April | Business | The Moscow Times




> Russia's army is massing troops and hundreds of pieces of weaponry including mobile rocket launchers, tanks and artillery at a makeshift base near the border with Ukraine, a Reuters reporter saw this week.



Exclusive: Russia masses heavy firepower on border with Ukraine - witness| Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

Poroshenko's Life Gets Sweeter While Ukraine Slides Into Economic Abyss




*
Petro Poroshenko's income increased sevenfold in the first year of his presidency while Ukraine's economy has been teetering on the brink of collapse as the country is ravaged by corruption, lack of reforms and a civil war.*

According to public data, Poroshenko's 2013 income of 52 million hryvnia (approximately $6.3 million) skyrocketed to 369 million hryvnia (over $17 million) in twelve months. The income has largely come from selling securities, dividends, interest and real estate.
The Ukrainian president, dubbed the Chocolate King for owning a major sweets company, is estimated to be one of the wealthiest people in the country. His massive business empire also includes banking, agriculture, energy, auto and shipbuilding, as well as mass media.
The Roshen Confectionery Corporation is the crown jewel of Poroshenko's assets, which the politician promised to sell should he win the 2014 presidential election. The company is one of the largest confectionery corporations globally, with the Candy Industry Top 100 pacing it 18th three years ago.
Poroshenko secured 54.7 percent of the vote grabbing the victory in the first round held on May 25, 2014. One year on he still controls the majority of his assets, including Roshen. Hence, the impressive income.
Keep in mind that state officials are prohibited from owning a business under Ukraine's constitution.
Earlier this year, the Ukrainian president complained that it was hard to find buyers for Roshen, whose market value is estimated at $1.5 billion. Poroshenko wants $3 billion for the company, which one of the world's largest confectionery companies, Nestle, is ready to buy for no more than $1 billion.
Meanwhile, Roshen continues to thrive unlike the ever fragile national economy. In 2014, Roshen's profits increased nine-fold, while Ukrainia's GDP fell 15 percent, not to mention the $42.5 billion debt the country has to pay.
The hryvnia lost half of its value against the US dollar in the same time frame, which could partially account for the significant bump in Poroshenko's income if his accounts were in foreign currency. Forbes put Ukraine's president net worth at $1.3 billion.
Poroshenko's Life Gets Sweeter While Ukraine Slides Into Economic Abyss / Sputnik International

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

*Ukrainian troops repel bandits’ attacks in Donetsk and Artemivsk directions | Міністерство оборони України
Thursday, May 28.* DONBAS – The press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ reports, the illegal armed formations still shell the Ukrainian positions. Terrorists concentrated their attacks in Donetsk direction and shelled Pisky, Taramchuk, Berezove, and Mariynka. They used grenade launchers against Opytne, Novotroitske and Butovka mine; heavy machineguns against Avdiyvka.

A fighting was near Berezove where terrorists used Grad multiple rocket launcher.

In Luhansk direction, the illegal armed formations shelled Orikhove, Zhovte, Shchastya, Triokhizbenka, Bolotyane with mortars, grenade launchers, heavy machineguns, and small arms.

In Artemivsk direction: militants attacked Lozove, Troitske, and Novozvanivka. A fighting near Nelypivka ended in the enemy’s failure.

In Mariupol direction: Russian-backed terrorists shelled Shyrokyne with 120 mm mortars, Mykolayvka with 82 mm weapons.

***************
NY Times: 7 people killed in new Ukraine unrest - read on - uatoday.tv
There are civilians, Ukrainian army soldiers and militants among the dead

Ukrainian government and rebel officials say seven people have been killed over the last day of fighting between armed forces and separatists.

The regional government of Luhansk, which is loyal to Kyiv, said Wednesday that one civilian and one soldier were killed in mortar and grenade attacks.

Rebels say three civilians were killed in the city of *Horlivka*, which is under their control. Separatist emergency workers said a man and child died after their home was struck by shells. A woman and two children were pulled alive from the rubble.

Separatists say two fighters were also killed in fighting.

**************
Militia are ready to hand bodies of five military personnel over to Ukraine on Thursday - Interfax
DONETSK. May 28 (Interfax) - The self-proclaimed Donetsk People's Republic (DPR) intends to hand over the bodies of five Ukrainian military personnel from Donetsk airport and the populated area of Sanzharovka to Ukraine on Thursday.

"The bodies of three Ukrainian military [personnel] from Donetsk airport and two military [personnel] killed in the populated area of Sanzharovka will be handed over to Ukraine today," Lilia Radionova, an official with the DPR committee on POWs, told reporters.


----------



## AMDR




----------



## vostok

Vanuatu and Samoa have just received a visa-free regime with the EU.
Meanwhile Maidan Ukraine ...


----------



## Hindustani78

Terrorists shell Ukrainian positions in Donbas in all directions| Ukrinform
KYIV, May 29 /Ukrinform/. The terrorists have continued to shell positions of Ukrainian troops in eastern Ukraine in all directions.

This is reported by the press center for the anti-terrorist operation.

*On Thursday, starting from 18:00, gunmen shelled the village of Shyrokyne using mortars, rocket-propelled grenades and small arms. After 20:00 there was no fining in the Mariupol sector. *

In the* Donetsk sector invaders fired 120mm mortars, rocket-propelled grenades and heavy machine guns at the villages of Pisky, Opytne and the town of Maryinka. Terrorists also used small arms. *

In the Luhansk sector the enemy shelled the villages of Stanytsia Luhanska, Zolote, Triokhizbenka and the town of Shastia using mainly grenade launchers.

In the Artemivsk sector militants fired grenade launchers, heavy machine guns and small arms at the village of Kirove. After midnight there was no fining in the Artemivsk sector. 

*******************
About 50,000 Ukrainian military defend Donbas - Poroshenko| Ukrinform

KYIV, May 29 /Ukrinform/. The number of Ukrainian soldiers performing combat missions in the ATO area is currently about 50,000.

Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko said this in interview to Ukrainian TV channels, an Ukrinform correspondent reported.

"Nowadays there are about 50,000 servicemen in the ATO zone alone. These are totally different soldiers and officers, they have combat experience and understanding of why they came there," Poroshenko said.

The President noted that last year there were between 3,000 to 5,000 soldiers ready for combat missions. "Simultaneously, there were from 17,000 to 23,000 soldiers in Donbas, who, of course, could not repel all attacks in the most dangerous directions," he said.

****************

An Azov Regiment soldier is seen along with the pictures of his killed comrades at the battalion’s base in Mariupol on May 25.





*************
Men detained in Luhansk region not Russian servicemen - Russian consul
29.05.2015
Konstantin Kravchuk, a lawyer for Russian citizen Alexander Alexandrov detained in Ukraine's Luhansk region, has articulated the stance of Russian Embassy consul Alexei Gruby, who said that Alexandrov and another detained Russian man, Yevgeny Yerofeyev, are 'mercenaries and 'policemen of the LPR', the self-proclaimed Luhansk People's Republic.

"Such a position taken by Russia was announced by consul Alexei Gruby at a meeting with the Russians' lawyers - Konstantin Kravchuk and Oksana Sokolovskaya," the news service of the 1+1 TSN television station reported on Friday.

Kravchuk told TSN that he had met with the Russian consul on May 28.

"According to Gruby, Russia's official position today is that these servicemen, whose contract [with the Russian Armed Forces] expired in December 2014, are mercenaries and have nothing to do with the army," Kravchuk said, according to the TSN report.

"Gruby also confirmed that he would visit Alexandrov and Yerofeyev at the hospital and would try to get in touch with their families. The consul also promised to do everything possible to help their relatives come to Kyiv," it said.

Two Russian men were held near the town of Shchastya in the Donbas conflict area on May 16. The Ukrainian Security Service (SBU) claims they are officers of the Russian Defense Ministry's Main Intelligence Directorate (GRU). One of them was injured in the arm, the other in the leg.

On May 19, Ukrainian investigators charged Captain Yerofeyev and Sergeant Alexander Alexandrov with crimes stipulated in Article 258 3 of the Ukrainian Criminal Code (participation in terrorist activities).

On May 18, the Russian Defense Ministry said that Alexandrov and Yerofeyev, who were captured in Luhansk region, "were not active members of the Russian Armed Forces at the time of their arrest on May 17."

On May 22, Kyiv's Shevchenko District Court ordered that both men be remanded into custody until July 19, inclusively.

At present, the men are being held at the Main Clinic Hospital of the Ukrainian Defense Ministry in Kyiv. They have undergone several surgeries.

Reuters / Wednesday, May 27, 2015
People surround a coffin with the body of Aleksey Mozgovoi, a militant leader of the separatist self-proclaimed Luhansk People's Republic, during a memorial service and a funeral of Mozgovoi and his subordinates in the town of Alchevsk in Luhansk region, Ukraine, May 27, 2015. Mozgovoi, a top rebel commander in east Ukraine, was killed along with around six others in an attack by an unknown group of assailants


----------



## Hindustani78

Special Report: Russian fighters, caught in Ukraine, cast adrift by Moscow| Reuters
Fri May 29, 2015 7:22am EDT

From his hospital bed in the Ukrainian capital, Russian fighter Alexander Alexandrov feels abandoned by his country, its leaders and even the local Russian consul.

Alexandrov, 28, says he's a Russian soldier who was captured in east Ukraine after being sent there on active duty with Russian special forces to help separatists fighting Kiev. He said he was serving on a three-year contract. "I never tore it up, I wrote no resignation request," he said. "I was carrying out my orders."

Yet Russian President Vladimir Putin, in the face of widespread evidence to the contrary, has repeatedly said there are no Russian soldiers in Ukraine – only volunteers who have gone to help the separatists of their own accord.

So Alexandrov and Yevgeny Yerofeyev, another Russian who was captured with him, find themselves pawns in the deepest confrontation between Moscow and the West since the Cold War.

They believe they should be treated as captured servicemen. But Moscow will not admit they are any such thing, or that it has sent any soldiers into Ukraine to help wrest swathes of east away from Kiev's control. To do so would undermine Moscow's claims that the separatist uprising there is a spontaneous reaction by Russian-speaking communities against Kiev.

The Kremlin has described the two men as Russian citizens, and Russia's defense ministry has said they are former soldiers who left the military before they were captured.

Disowned at home, the two men stand accused by Ukrainian authorities of being terrorists.


----------



## Galad

Hindustani78 said:


> From his hospital bed in the Ukrainian capital, Russian fighter Alexander Alexandrov feels abandoned by his country, its leaders and even the local Russian consul.


Again another lie from you!Nothing surprising really.Russian consul has already visit them.But your Kiev employers forgot to mention it to you .
More "victories" achieved by Ukraine :
water - 10,24 hrivnyas /m3 (Ukraine) ,3,37hr/m3(DNR)
heating - 16,42/m2 (Ukraine) ,3,48/m2(DNR)
hot water - 38-41/m3(Ukraine),14,58(DNR)
VAT - 20%,no VAT(DNR)


----------



## Hindustani78

Galad said:


> Again another lie from you!Nothing surprising really.Russian consul has already visit them.But your Kiev employers forgot to mention it to you .
> More "victories" achieved by Ukraine :
> water - 10,24 hrivnyas /m3 (Ukraine) ,3,37hr/m3(DNR)
> heating - 16,42/m2 (Ukraine) ,3,48/m2(DNR)
> hot water - 38-41/m3(Ukraine),14,58(DNR)
> VAT - 20%,no VAT(DNR)



What does this means ?

The Kremlin has described the two men as Russian citizens, and Russia's defense ministry has said they are former soldiers who left the military before they were captured.

************
Ukrainian military prevent terrorist attack in Stanytsya Luhanska | Міністерство оборони України
Friday, May 29. DONBAS — According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, the terrorists still shell the Ukrainian army positions in all directions. The bandits shelled Shyrokyne with mortars, grenade launchers, and small arms.

In Donetsk direction, the invaders used 120 mm mortars, grenade launchers, heavy machineguns, and small arms against Pisky, Mariynka, Opytne.

In Luhansk direction, the illegal armed formations attacked Stanytsya Luhanska, Shchastya, Zolote-4 and Triokhizbenka with grenade launchers.

In Artemivsk direction, the militants used grenade launchers, heavy machineguns and small arms.

On May 28, Ukrainian military received information that terrorists would explode a land mine near the building of Pension Fund during a meeting of local citizens. Military EOD specialists cleared the territory and prevented a terrorist attack.











*Airborne units undergo drills | Міністерство оборони України
Friday, May 29.* UKRAINE — About 4,000 servicemen of High Mobile Airborne Troops, including over 450 armored vehicles and vehicles undergo brigade tactical drills.




Then, the active phase will kick off. Troops will work out landing and combat firing in the course of raiding actions.

Ukrainian marine units, units of assault aviation, AF airlifters and helicopters of army aviation, engineering and NCB protection units will participate in the brigade tactical drills.

“The aim of this exercise is to enhance operational coordination of personnel, command and control, airborne troops’ engagement in the course of raiding actions along with servicemen of other branches of the armed forces. Moreover, leading officers will improve their skills in data collection and analysis, urgent planning of combat operations, etc.,” Col. Mykhaylo Zabrodskyi, Commander of High Mobile Airborne Troops, stressed.


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78

Yatseniuk: 80 Ukrainian troops killed, 400 wounded since Minsk II talks
29.05.2015
Prime Minister of Ukraine Arseniy Yatseniuk has said that 80 Ukrainian soldiers have been killed and 400 have been injured since the Minsk II agreements were signed in February 2015.

"As soon as the Ukrainian president announced a ceasefire, we lost 80 military men and 400 were injured," Yatseniuk said at a joint press conference with German Foreign Minister Frank-Walter Steinmeier in Kyiv on Friday.

******************
Russian-backed militants renew attacks near Donetsk airport, ‘situation difficult' - read on - uatoday.tv
Ceasefire violations continue in east Ukraine

*UNIAN*: Russian-backed *militants have renewed their attacks* in the area of the Donetsk airport, National Security and Defense Council spokesman Andriy Lysenko said at a briefing in Kyiv on Friday.

According to Lysenko, the militants are firing 120mm mortars and 122mm artillery guns on *Donetsk airport*.

_"The situation is also tense in the village of Marinka and in adjacent territories. In particular, the militants fired Grad multiple rocket launchers for half an hour on our positions in the village of Berezove of Marinskiy district,"_ *Lysenko said*.

_"The militants are firing not only on the Ukrainian military. In the morning, they fired 120mm mortars on the village of Hranitne,"_ *Lysenko said*.

In addition, a firefight with the use of small arms took place near the town of Horlivka last night. The militants also *fired rocket-propelled grenades* near the village of Kirove.


----------



## gomerker23

Separatism testing in Odessa
Ukrainian activists placed flag of Novorossiya instead of door mat in front of the Odessa court and tested reactions of employees and passers-by.
most people do not want to step on the flag of the rebels
some people are threatened by not to step



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


Poroshenko to personally introduce Saakashvili as Odesa region governor on Saturday – source : UNIAN news

*Poroshenko to personally introduce Saakashvili as Odesa region governor on Saturday*


[URL='https://defence.pk/members/hindustani78.156041/']


* Hindustani78* love this new

lol



[/URL]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galad

Hindustani78 said:


> What does this means ?


Those Russian "soldiers" have been visited from the consul,but i guess your employers simply forget to inform you and you once again was caught lying and spreading propaganda.
Joke of the day in Ukraine :
I.Kolomoiski has called imported(by USA order) foreign Ukrainian minister (what`s left ) of economy incompetent monkey while threatening to sue Ukraine for billions of USD. 
Groisman(Rada speaker) - there is no future for EU without Ukraine .


----------



## vostok

Saakashvili, who has filed at the international wanted list by Georgian authorities, has now become the governor of the Odessa region.




Galad said:


> Again another lie from you!Nothing surprising really.Russian consul has already visit them.But your Kiev employers forgot to mention it to you .
> More "victories" achieved by Ukraine :
> water - 10,24 hrivnyas /m3 (Ukraine) ,3,37hr/m3(DNR)
> heating - 16,42/m2 (Ukraine) ,3,48/m2(DNR)
> hot water - 38-41/m3(Ukraine),14,58(DNR)
> VAT - 20%,no VAT(DNR)


This means that residents of DPR pay 3-4 times less utility tariffs than residents of Ukraine.


----------



## Hindustani78

vostok said:


> Saakashvili, who has filed at the international wanted list by Georgian authorities, has now become the governor of the Odessa region.



Georgia is moving towards EU and NATO. There might be some very good reason behind it.

Ukrainian servicemen repel attacks of militants | Міністерство оборони України
The press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ reports, the situation is still tense in the east of Ukraine.

In Mariupol direction, the pro-Russian illegal armed formations shelled Shyrokyne with 120 mm artillery, mortars and grenade launchers.

In Luhansk direction, the militants attacked Shchastya and Stanytsya Luhanska with anti-aircraft mounts, machineguns and grenade launchers. They shelled Triokhizbenka with mortars.

A fighting near Krasnohorivka ended in the enemy’s failure. There are no casualties among the Ukrainian servicemen. Moreover, the terrorists shelled Kamyanka, Krasnohorivka, Pisky, Opytne, and Hranitne with mortars, anti-aircraft mounts and small arms.

A fighting near Lozove ended in the enemy’s failure. Russia-backed terrorists shelled Shyroka Balka, Kirove, Rasadka, Luhanske, Lozove, Svitlodarske with artillery, mortars and grenade launchers.


----------



## vostok

Hindustani78 said:


> Georgia is moving towards EU and NATO. There might be some very good reason behind it.


Yes-Yes. Moving and moving since 1991. Former President Saakashvili was add to the international wanted crime list and now will steal and rob in the Odessa region.


----------



## Hindustani78

However, military experts note that the military hardware "Zmey Gorynych," nicknamed after the three-headed fire-breathing dragon-like beast from Russian folklore, is used by the Russian Armed Forces, and Russia is its major operator. Such equipment has never been supplied to Ukraine, thus, Ukraine's armed forces do not use it.

A source at Ukraine's Defense Ministry told UNIAN that "supervisors" from the Russian special forces were trying to make separatists withdraw that material from their website, however, it is still available at the moment.

According to Army Recognition, a global military army online magazine, the UR-07 clearance system is mounted on the chassis of BMP-3 infantry armored vehicle. Fitted with an extensive support demining UZP UZP-06-06D, it may create a way through a minefield of an area between 340 and 1,000 m long and up to ten meters wide. Its explosive charge is able to destroy all types of mines.

The mine clearance charge is a long cable with explosives. The cable is attached to a launch system over several hundred meters. After firing, the cable and explosive charges fall to the ground, explode and destroy mines within a diameter of several meters. In a few seconds a safety corridor is created in a minefield, which allows soldiers and combat vehicles to cross the field safely.
Video
LPR militia test UR-07 "Dragon" - YouTube

**********
Situation in ATO zone gets worse: militants fire anti-aircraft systems, mortars : UNIAN news
*All areas except for the Artemivsk sector in the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) zone in Donbas were under fire on Thursday, May 28, the ATO press center reported on Facebook. *




REUTERS
Russian-backed militants used mortars, grenade launchers, heavy machine guns and small arms to shell the Ukrainian positions near the villages of Hranitne, Novoselivka, Verkhniotoretske, Butivka coalmine, Opytne, Vodiane, and Severne in the Donetsk sector. The town of Maryinka was under sniper fire.

The town of Schastia in the Luhansk sector was under enemy fire too. Militants fired mortars, grenade launchers, anti-aircraft systems and small arms on the village of Shyrokyne near the Ukrainian-controlled city of Mariupol. The village was also under sniper fire.

*Azov fighters train to fight against Russian, separatist forces *
May 30, 2015, 12:50 p.m




An Azov soldier shows how to make a boobie trap to his comrades during daily training at their base in Mariupol.
© Volodymyr Petrov




A mechanic repairs a truck at the Azov base in Mariupol.
© Volodymyr Petrov







vostok said:


> Yes-Yes. Moving and moving since 1991. Former President Saakashvili was add to the international wanted crime list and now will steal and rob in the Odessa region.



Odesa Regional Administration confirms appointment of ex-president of Georgia Saakashvili as regional governor

30.05.2015

*Odesa Regional Administration has confirmed the appointment of former Georgian President Mikheil Saakashvili as governor of Odesa region.*

"I confirm that the introduction of the new governor [of Odesa region] is scheduled for 14:30 Kyiv time tomorrow [Saturday], yes – this is Saakashvili," Odesa Regional Administration Press Secretary Mykola Pokrovsky wrote on his Facebook on Friday evening.

According to him, the incumbent Odesa governor, Ihor Palytsia, plans to meet with journalists after the introduction of the new governor.

*Two independent sources from Odesa regional council *earlier said that Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko would visit Odesa region on Saturday to introduce Saakashvili as head of Odesa Regional Administration.

*Poroshenko's Press Secretary Svyatoslav Tseholko wrote on Facebook on Friday evening that the president would meet with Saakashvili on Friday evening to decide whether to appoint him to the new position.*

***************

He is leaving in exile. Is there any law that only Ukrainian citizenship holders can assume the post of Governor ? Or he has been given Ukrainian citizenship ?


----------



## vostok

Odessites prepared delicious and long tie for the new governor.


----------



## Hindustani78

Galad said:


> Those Russian "soldiers" have been visited from the consul,but i guess your employers simply forget to inform you and you once again was caught lying and spreading propaganda.
> Joke of the day in Ukraine :
> I.Kolomoiski has called imported(by USA order) foreign Ukrainian minister (what`s left ) of economy incompetent monkey while threatening to sue Ukraine for billions of USD.
> Groisman(Rada speaker) - there is no future for EU without Ukraine .



To be frank , do you even understand what you are talking. 

Have you read the statement of the Russian Consular ?

******************




5 hours ago
Airborne troops undergo large-scale drills | Міністерство оборони України
Ukrainian paratroopers crossed the Pivdennyi Buh River within the large-scale drills of high mobile airborne troops.

Engineers units equipped the crossing ferry. The main crossing transport was a ferry-bridge machine (PMM-2M).

Despite the adverse weather conditions the personnel acted consistently and in qualified manner within prescribed terms. For the first time, so many servicemen were involved in drills and crossed the river.

The ferry-bridge machine carried only cars and heavy trucks. Armour personnel carriers, self-propelled artillery systems crossed the river without help.


----------



## Hindustani78

Militants shell Horlivka and charge Ukrainian army | Міністерство оборони України

Kremlin propagandists made a new fake. On May 27, the Russian channels broadcasted videos titled Horlivka Children Killed by a Shell and Horlivka shelling killed 11-year-old girl and her father.

According to the Russians, a unit of the 44th detached artillery brigade allegedly shelled the outskirts of Horlivka on May 26 resulted in heavy destructions and death of two persons.

On May 26, a representative of Luhansk oblast at the Joint Centre for Control and Coordination of the Ceasefire and Stabilization of the Parties’ Demarcation Line reported that at 06.40 p.m. and 07:10 p.m., the Ukrainian units shelled Horlivka with 152 mm artillery. Meanwhile, this information was not proved. At 08:20 p.m., the RF representatives at the Joint Centre for Control and Coordination reported on Horlivka shelling and casualties.

The Ukrainian monitors along with RF representatives at the Joint Centre for Control and Coordination at command post Dzerjynsk and observation post Artemove located on the Ukrainian government-controlled territory did not observe attacks from the Ukrainian side.

Meanwhile, the monitors heard 9 shots of heavy artillery from ex-mine 6-7 controlled by the representatives of certain regions of Donetsk oblast. Thus, in such a manner the illegal armed formations try to compromise the Ukrainian army.

Ukrainian army and other armed formation strictly observe the Minsk agreements and open fire in response to aggressive actions of militants.


----------



## Hindustani78

Умови проведення навчання ВДВ – максимально наближені до бойових | Міністерство оборони України
On the ground firing range "Great Lan» Mykolaiv region were large-scale training units GVA, which included a march on assigned technology, performing assigned tasks in the course of offshore operations involving several thousand troops with assault and firing at night. Also in these exercises attended the Navy Marine Corps units, assault aircraft, the Air Force transport planes, helicopters, army aviation, engineering units and personnel of NBC protection. During the active phase of the maneuvers observed by representatives of the senior military leadership headed by Chief of General Staff - Chief of the Armed Forces of Ukraine Colonel-General Viktor Muzhenkom.- We attended the exercises brigade highly mobile airborne troops. Training - comprehensive. The load on soldiers involved in the maneuvers - high. Terms and conditions - as close to combat. This exercise kilkasotkilometrovoho combined movement, forcing water obstacles, driving the night fighting - said at the site, Colonel-General Viktor Muzhenko and added that it was not a dress rehearsal for some specific actions it - check crews in readiness for combat use.Chief of General Staff noted the high readiness of troops.- At the same time, I note some disadvantages over which we have will work - said Colonel-General Viktor Muzhenko.


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78

У Києві відбулося відкриття меморіального комплексу “Стіна Народної Пам’яті” | Міністерство оборони України
May 30 on the outer wall of the monastery of St. Michael Street. Tryokhsvyatytelska in Kiev opened the first part of the memorial complex "Wall of Remembrance" for the unity of Ukraine ".With the blessing and permission of His Holiness Patriarch Kyyiviskoho and All Rus-Ukraine Filaret Charitable Foundation "People's Wall of Remembrance" and the National Military History Museum of Ukraine jointly implement the project of the memorial complex "People's Wall of Remembrance".The first part of the complex consists of three banners with pictures and data of the dead defenders of Ukraine from 18 March to August 2014.Patriarch Kyyiviskyy and All Rus-Ukraine Filaret held a memorial service.



































Four Ukrainian servicemen wounded in ATO area for past 24 hours| Ukrinform
KYIV, May 30 /Ukrinform/. No Ukrainian servicemen were killed, four were wounded as a result of fighting in the ATO area for past 24 hours.

Spokesman for the Presidential Administration on the anti-terrorist operation, Colonel Andriy Lysenko, has said this at a briefing, an Ukrinform correspondent reports.

"No Ukrainian servicemen were killed, four were wounded in the ATO area for past 24 hours," the spokesman said. 

The map reflecting the situation in Donbas as of 12.00 on May 30 has been released by the information and analytical center of the Ukrainian National Security and Defense Council.

*****************
Militants launch 14 attacks on ATO forces for past 24 hours| Ukrinform
KYIV, May 30 /Ukrinform/. Militants continue to use mortars, grenade launchers, small arms, as well as weapons, prohibited by the Minsk agreements.

Spokesman for the Presidential Administration on the anti-terrorist operation, Colonel Andriy Lysenko, has said this at a briefing, an Ukrinform correspondent reports.

"Over past 24 hours, 120-mm mortars were used to launch seven attacks, 122-mm artillery was used to launch five attacks, while Russian mercenaries used tanks twice," he said.

According to Lysenko, the tensest situation remains in Donetsk direction: "The large number of attacks coming from various types of weapons recorded near the Donetsk airport, on the outskirts of Horlivka and south-west of Donetsk."



vostok said:


> View attachment 226076
> 
> Odessites prepared delicious and long tie for the new governor.
> View attachment 226077



Saakashvili becomes Ukrainian citizen – decree
30.05.2015

Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko has signed a decree on admission of Ukrainian citizenship to Mikheil Saakashvili.

According to a decree posted on the president's website on Saturday on admission of Ukrainian citizenship to Saakashvili as a person the admission of Ukrainian citizen for whom is of Ukraine's state interest, Saakashvili, born in Georgia and living in Kyiv, acquires Ukrainian citizenship.

**********
Poroshenko expects new Odesa governor Saakashvili fights corruption, attracts investors to region
30.05.2015
Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko has expressed hope that Mikheil Saakashvili would reach success in fighting against corruption on the post of head of Odesa Regional Administration.

"This is the person who is able to materialize ideas and who changed his country [Georgia] in the transparency, efficiency, anticorruption areas, attracting new investors, establishing fair court, protecting rights of citizens and democracy and whom I want to see in Ukraine – this is Mikheil Saakashvili," he said, introducing the new head of Odesa Regional Administration to Odesa region officials.


----------



## vostok

Hindustani78 said:


> Saakashvili becomes Ukrainian citizen – decree
> 30.05.2015
> Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko has signed a decree on admission of Ukrainian citizenship to Mikheil Saakashvili.


Fugitive criminal who are wanted at home for many crimes, received the Ukrainian citizenship and a high post.
"The wicked walk on every side, when the vilest men are exalted".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

vostok said:


> Fugitive criminal who are wanted at home for many crimes, received the Ukrainian citizenship and a high post.
> "The wicked walk on every side, when the vilest men are exalted".



He is in exile and received Ukrainian citizen , Any idea what about his Georgian Citizenship status ?

Is Ukraine having dual nationality concept ?


----------



## Styx

Hindustani78 said:


> He is in exile and received Ukrainian citizen , Any idea what about his Georgian Citizenship status ?
> 
> Is Ukraine having dual nationality concept ?


do they pay you for doing this all day long ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Geralt said:


> do they pay you for doing this all day long ?



Are you being paid ?


----------



## Styx

Hindustani78 said:


> Are you being paid ?


do you see me spamming NATO/nazi/jihadi propaganda on this website all day ? 

I'm just here in my capacity as a random citizen of India to share and discuss how I see things. 

but with you, it really feels like your job is to spread propaganda.. so answer honestly, is it your job to do this, do they pay you for it ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Geralt said:


> do you see me spamming NATO/nazi/jihadi propaganda on this website all day ?
> 
> I'm just here in my capacity as a random citizen of India to share and discuss how I see things.
> 
> but with you, it really feels like your job is to spread propaganda.. so answer honestly, is it your job to do this, do they pay you for it ?




Even i am a citizen of Republic of India but i have saw the real hybird warfare and i do care about the lifes of the people.

There is really no PR , real war is going on in Ukraine and there is a high alert in Baltics.


----------



## Styx

Hindustani78 said:


> Even i am a citizen of Republic of India but i have saw the real *hybird warfare *and i do care about the lifes of the people.
> 
> There is really no PR , real war is going on in Ukraine and there is a high alert in Baltics.


hybrid warfare eh ? 

wiki defines this as _a military strategy that blends conventional warfare, irregular warfare and cyberwarfare._

it appears you are actively taking part in the enlarged bit, cyberwarfare.. in so far as information/propaganda 'warfare' is concerned.

but please do explain what this "hybrid warfare" is, as you see it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Geralt said:


> hybrid warfare eh ?
> 
> wiki defines this as _a military strategy that blends conventional warfare, irregular warfare and cyberwarfare._
> 
> it appears you are actively taking part in the enlarged bit, cyberwarfare.. in so far as information/propaganda 'warfare' is concerned.
> 
> but please do explain what this "hybrid warfare" is, as you see it.






Real war is going on here man.

NATO rapid response forces are on high alert and Cyber warfare involving satellites against civilians are being used. I have saw hell of things since the last one year. How systems are being placed etc. Still The authorities doesnt want to give explaination to legal immigrants like me.

But still Government of India is aware about my situation.

**********
Ukraine appoints ex-Georgian President Saakashvili governor of restive region | News | DW.DE | 30.05.2015

Ukrainian President Poroshenko has appointed former Georgian leader Saakashvili as governor of troubled Odessa region near Russian-annexed Crimea. Moscow has slammed the fiercely anti-Russian politician's appointment.




 
Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko hailed Mikhail Saakashvili as a "great friend of Ukraine" as he announced the appointment of ex-Georgian president as Odessa's governor at the country's Black Sea port on Saturday.

Odessa, which has Ukraine's largest port, is a strategically important for Kyiv as it is the major city between the Moldovan separatist region of Transdniester and Crimea, which was annexed by Russia last year. The city has not been directly affected by fighting between pro-Russian separatists and Ukrainian forces, but tensions between Ukrainian and Russian supporters have been simmering in the region. Last May, 48 people died in clashes between the both sides.

*"There remain a large number of problems in Odessa: preserving sovereignty, territorial integrity, independence and peace," Poroshenko said at a televised event alongside Saakashvili.*

"But maybe the biggest challenge is another war - a war against corruption, a war against injustice, a war against the unreformed economy," the Ukrainian president added.

*A signal to Moscow*

Saakashvili's appointment is being looked at as a signal from Kyiv to Moscow that the country remains on a pro-European course despite an ongoing armed conflict in its eastern regions, which has killed over 6,300 people. Ukraine blames Russia for backing the separatists, an allegation that Moscow denies.

The 47-year-old former Georgian president, who came to power after the famous 2003 Rose Revolution, *became Moscow's arch-enemy as he pulled the small ex-Soviet state out of Russia's influence and closer to the West.* Under Saakashvili, Georgia also fought a brief war with Russia in 2008, in which the country* lost control of two of its separatist regions.*

"Our main aim is to leave behind the artificial conflicts that have been artificially imposed on this amazing society," Saakashvili said after his appointment.* "Together with the president and his team, we are going to build a new Ukraine," he added.*

*Russian criticism*

Moscow officials had lashed out at Saakashvili's appointment ahead of the official announcement.

*"Saakashvili - accused of numerous crimes against the Georgian people - gets appointed governor of Odessa" Konstantin Dolgov, a Russian Foreign Ministry official, wrote on Twitter. "This is deeply symbolic of Kiev's style of democracy."*

Andre Purgin, a top eastern Ukraine separatist leader, has called Saakashvili's appointment a "mockery and an absolutely unprecedented step."

Saakashvili had been living in exile until recently after Georgian authorities issued his arrest warrants for abuse of power charges which the former president has said are politically motivated. *He was made a Ukrainian citizen shortly before his appointment as governor.*


----------



## Styx

Hindustani78 said:


> Real war is going on here man.
> 
> NATO rapid response forces are on high alert and Cyber warfare involving satellites against civilians are being used. I have saw hell of things since the last one year. How systems are being placed etc. Still The authorities doesnt want to give explaination to legal immigrants like me.
> 
> But still Government of India is aware about my situation.


involving satellites against civilians, wtf ?  .. please explain further, my hindustani brother.. I just want to know the truth.

and what explanations are 'legal immigrants' like you' being denied ? 

everyone knows that NATO have rapid response troops in Lithuania, Latvia and the baltic states, Poland have US patriot missile defence, Putin has Iskander batteries in Kaliningrad... so what's new about that ? this is just diplomatic sabre rattling, Russia will not make a move on baltic NATO member states as that would involve invoking article 5 of the Washington treaty, drawing the US into a direct conflict with Moscow, essentially starting WW3 

and what the fuk of earth is that about the GOI being aware of your situation ? are you in some trenches being shelled by the Russian army or what ? 

you're one of a kind, man.. a pro neo-nazi Indian immigrant propagandist in Lithuania... LOLSKI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galad

Hindustani78 said:


> He is in exile and received Ukrainian citizen


So what kind of the part he is wanted criminal you are unable to understand?Problems with processing even such basic information?Problems with reading comprehension? M.Saakashvili is wanted in his country for the crimes he committed. 


Geralt said:


> do they pay you for doing this all day long ?


Of course he is paid-check his posting history.For more than 1 year he is posting and spreading NATO and Kiev propaganda.Several per day posts full with lies.And despite the vigor he has lost(and his employers has wasted the money given to him) -just few believe garbage posted by Hindustani78 .


Hindustani78 said:


> I have saw hell of things since the last one year.


So why not further shed some lights then?Where you saw "hell of things"?Yes people of Donbas are living in hell -hell created by your employers(neo-nazists and war-criminals) in Kiev.And everyone is free to check the crimes committed by your employers in this very same thread-there are countless pictures and videos .Plus everyone is free to check your constant posting of lies and whitewashing of the crimes done by your employers.Btw Ukraine will default soon-you know what does it mean for you right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

Saakashvilli is a criminal and hated in Georgia. Bad move by Maidan. Georgian volunteers were some of the most dependable foreign troops Maidan had at its disposal. Now that pool has dried up because Saakashvilli is named governor of Odessa. You know, in my country China, governors are not named by the president, they are elected. Ukraine is so corrupt.


----------



## vostok

Hindustani78 said:


> He is in exile and received Ukrainian citizen , Any idea what about his Georgian Citizenship status ?
> 
> Is Ukraine having dual nationality concept ?


Oh no. He is wanted for committing criminal offenses - for embezzlement $ 5 million, for abuse of power during suppression of the opposition rally, for the concealment of the murderer and others.
He is bushranger, fugitive felon - not a nobleman in exile.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Geralt said:


> involving satellites against civilians, wtf ?  .. please explain further, my hindustani brother.. I just want to know the truth.
> 
> and what explanations are 'legal immigrants' like you' being denied ?
> 
> everyone knows that NATO have rapid response troops in Lithuania, Latvia and the baltic states, Poland have US patriot missile defence, Putin has Iskander batteries in Kaliningrad... so what's new about that ? this is just diplomatic sabre rattling, Russia will not make a move on baltic NATO member states as that would involve invoking article 5 of the Washington treaty, drawing the US into a direct conflict with Moscow, essentially starting WW3
> 
> and what the fuk of earth is that about the GOI being aware of your situation ? are you in some trenches being shelled by the Russian army or what ?
> 
> you're one of a kind, man.. a pro neo-nazi Indian immigrant propagandist in Lithuania... LOLSKI



Yes involving radars, satellites, drones etc. High frequency was placed and it was like some dome and mobile towers were used as recievers and around the clock survelliance is being placed.

I live too close to the Kaliningrad region and have saw the real cyber warfare and have suffered alot

GoI is aware because i have lodge a written complaint in Indian embassy and even wrote to the External Affairs Ministry and i am the only Indian National who is having the long term resident status and have saw enough hell since the past 1.5 years.

Believe me, If any war broke out in this region then i am sure that things wont be good for me and my 2 lovely daughters. Local authorities still doesnt want to give any answer .



Superboy said:


> Saakashvilli is a criminal and hated in Georgia. Bad move by Maidan. Georgian volunteers were some of the most dependable foreign troops Maidan had at its disposal. Now that pool has dried up because Saakashvilli is named governor of Odessa. You know, in my country China, governors are not named by the president, they are elected. Ukraine is so corrupt.



Ukraine is at war and i think there are many reasons behind his appointment.

Joseph Stalin was from Georgia but he is adore by Russian Federation. Seems like behind his appointment is the tension between Russian Federation and Ukraine.

Russian lawmaker Konstantin Kosachev
"A conclusion which is coming to mind is that personal qualities and merits of Mr. Saakashvili were not the main reason behind this personnel decision. It’s his pathological dislike of Russia that was decisive," the Russian lawmaker said adding that Saakashvili’s "bitterness" would "dictate a very tough style of rule" and "would strengthen the anti-Russian course of the Ukrainian authorities which is largely directed against ethnic Russians.

Martial law introduced as soon as aggressor crosses line of contact - Poroshenko| Ukrinform
KYIV, May 29 /Ukrinform/. The martial law will be introduced in Ukraine as soon as the aggressor crosses the line of contact in Donbas and launches an organized attack on Ukrainian soldiers.

President of Ukraine Petro Poroshenko stated this in a TV interview, an Ukrinform correspondent reports.

"If the truce is violated, the line of contact is crossed, the attack on the Ukrainian forces is launched, I will immediately sign a decree on introduction of martial law and submit it to the Parliament," the President said.

Poroshenko noted that the Verkhovna Rada had already improved the legislation on martial law.

"I have no doubt that the martial law will be introduced within a few hours, and Ukraine will show its readiness for war, victory and peace," he stressed.
****************
Ukrainian servicemen repel militants’ attack near Mykolayvka | Міністерство оборони України
According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, the terrorists still perform provocations against the Ukrainian army in the east of Ukraine. Donetsk direction was the flashpoint. Militants shelled Opytne, Pisky, Novotroitske, Mariynka, Hranitne with mortars, grenade launchers and heavy machineguns. There was a fighting ended in the enemy’s failure near Mykolayvka.

In Artemivsk direction, the terrorists shelled Kirove and Zolote. A fighting was near Troitske.

In Luhansk direction, the militants attacked Zolote, Stanytsya Luhanska with automatic grenade launchers.

Terrorists attacked Shyrokyne with small arms and mortars.

The enemy’s unmanned aerial vehicles (UAV) were seen in the region.

***************************


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> He is in exile and received Ukrainian citizen , Any idea what about his Georgian Citizenship status ?
> 
> Is Ukraine having dual nationality concept ?




Ukraine does not accept dual citizenship.


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> Ukraine does not accept dual citizenship.



He has been given Ukrainian Citizenship.


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> He has been given Ukrainian Citizenship.




He had been expelled from Georgia and Georgia evoked his Georgian citizenship so he had no citizenship. Now he is a Ukrainian citizen.


----------



## Styx

Hindustani78 said:


> Yes involving radars, satellites, drones etc. High frequency was placed and it was like some dome and mobile towers were used as recievers and around the clock survelliance is being placed.
> 
> I live too close to the Kaliningrad region and have saw the real cyber warfare and have suffered alot


wait, slowly now... let's go thru this one by oone

what radars ? please explain

and how on earth are you aware of any satellites, those orbit very high above the earth and are impossible to spot with the naked eye.

drones ? you seen Russian drones in Lithuanian airspace ?

dome and mobile towers, high frequency receivers ? could you physically hear a sound or what ?

any other surveillance is probably all NATO, right ?

and how did you suffer ?



Hindustani78 said:


> GoI is aware because i have lodge a written complaint in Indian embassy and even wrote to the External Affairs Ministry and i am the only Indian National who is having the long term resident status and have saw enough hell since the past 1.5 years.
> 
> Believe me, If any war broke out in this region then i am sure that things wont be good for me and my 2 lovely daughters. Local authorities still doesnt want to give any answer .


so just what did you write to our external affairs ministry, that you can hear a high frequency sound and there's Russian satellites and drones and everyone's being surveilled ?







but god bless your family, no harm should befall them.. ever thought about the families in Donbass suffering real shelling and war crimes at the hands of Ukie neo nazis who you are such a fan of ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gomerker23

*Ukrainian national defence forces open fire with two 152mm 2A36 Giatsint-B field guns*


Embedded media from this media site is no longer available



GORLOVKA Interview with the injured MOTHER of 11-year GIRL WHO WAS KILLED BY UKRAINIAN ARMED FORCES. __ENG SUBS__
________________________________________
_________________________SHE MANAGED TO STAY conscious WHEN HER ARM WAS TORN OFF BY UKRAINIAN BOMB____________ AND SAVED 2 Of HER CHILDREN - 10-DAYES-OLD BABY AND 2-YEAR-OLD BOY BUT HER HUZBAND AND HER 11-YEAR DAUGHTER DIED. WATCH THE VIDEO ABOUT STRONG WOMAN FROM GORLOVKA AND UNDERSTAND WHAT IS REALLY DOING POROSHENKO AT HTE DONBASS WITH ALL THOSE ARMS WHICH USA HAVE GIVEN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_______________________



Spoiler

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Geralt said:


> wait, slowly now... let's go thru this one by oone
> 
> what radars ? please explain
> 
> and how on earth are you aware of any satellites, those orbit very high above the earth and are impossible to spot with the naked eye.



We can know the location of satellites by tracking them on Internet. This is the reason Lithuanian authorities started to ban Russian state Channels.



> drones ? you seen Russian drones in Lithuanian airspace ?
> 
> dome and mobile towers, high frequency receivers ? could you physically hear a sound or what ?
> 
> any other surveillance is probably all NATO, right ?
> 
> and how did you suffer ?



I have saw United States armored personel carriers when they entered in Lithuania during the height of tension and even now those Armored personel carriers are stationed in Lithuania.

There was heavy frequency and i was constantly seeing small planes flying around my flat and on that sounds of heavy shells as the NATO naval ships were there in the Baltic sea. Baltic sea shore is hardly 20 mins by walk for me.

It was like cyber attack in which i got electric shocks around 8 to 9 times.

Yes i have saw dome . heavy frequency dome layer and round the clock system being placed over my head like the Darpa one in which optic fibre is connecting all the buildings and transmitters are placed with the Radio stations.




> so just what did you write to our external affairs ministry, that you can hear a high frequency sound and there's Russian satellites and drones and everyone's being surveilled ?



Yes , Survelliance is being place ,it was like the survelliance system was hacked by the Russian Satellites. I havnt got any answer from external affairs ministry nor the Lithuanian Government wants to say anything. From the time of Euromaidan events , i have saw hell of things. i can say around 1.5 years. System is being placed even now.




> but god bless your family, no harm should befall them.. ever thought about the families in Donbass suffering real shelling and war crimes at the hands of Ukie neo nazis who you are such a fan of ?



I have been seperated from my children and even now no one wants to say why ? I am just living now and doesnt want to leave my children. Hope that GoI would take some action . Over all even Indians lives matters.

**********************
Terrorists keep shelling Ukrainian army positions | Міністерство оборони України
Monday, June 1. DONBAS – According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, the Russian-backed terrorists keep shelling the Ukrainian army positions. In Donetsk direction, the militants attacked Pisky, Starohnativka and Butovka mine with mortars forbidden by the Minsk Agreements.

In Artemivsk direction, the militants shelled the Ukrainian govt positions near Krasnyi Pakhar with a tank armament. Terrorists used mortars and heavy machineguns against Leninske, attacked the check point Zaytseve with tank armament and artillery.

In Mariupol direction, the enemy shelled Shyrokyne with mortars, grenade launchers, artillery and small arms.

The enemy’s unmanned aerial vehicles (UAV) were seen in the region.

*******************

Near Odessa at the Center of the educational process of the Military Academy courses for retraining and continuing professional development of reserve officers mobilized.Teachers and entrepreneurs, engineers and officials, men in a variety of civilian occupations acquire military training ground and restore the knowledge and skills necessary to protect the homeland.As the head of courses Lieutenant Colonel Yuri Adamov, the time of the gathering mobilized officers BECOME PROFICIENT specialty commanders intelligence units, divisions highly mobile airborne troops, heads of services of clothing and food security, provision of fuel and lubricants and others.










*******************

In one of the training area continues Dnipropetrovsk combat training of military units. In particular, under the guidance of experienced officers in different parts of the landfill military master of engineering, master skills tactical, fire, special, medical training.During classes and individual training soldiers performing firing with small arms, machine guns and hand grenades, automatic grenade launchers AGS-17 heavy machine, perform exercises with driving armored vehicles and so on.














**************
A Ukrainian serviceman walks towards a position on the frontline of fighting against pro-Russian separatists near Donetsk in eastern Ukraine on May 29.




Three Ukrainian soldiers killed in ATO area for past 24 hours| Ukrinform
KYIV, June 1 /Ukrinform/. On Sunday, May 31, three Ukrainian servicemen were killed and four were wounded as a result of fighting in the ATO area.

Spokesman for the Presidential Administration on the anti-terrorist operation, Colonel Andriy Lysenko, has said this at a briefing on Monday.

"Yesterday, May 31, three Ukrainian soldiers were killed and four were wounded. Two of our soldiers were taken captive in militant attack outside Maryinka," Lysenko said.

He adds that efforts are being made to identify their location and release.

ish

********************
OSCE SMM reports disappearance of heavy weapons from DPR/LPR and Ukrainian holding areas
01.06.2015
The OSCE Special Monitoring Mission (SMM) in Ukraine has reported SMM observed weapons to be missing at heavy weapons holding areas of Ukrainian army, as well as Donetsk People's Republic (DPR) and Luhansk People's Republic (LPR).

According to SMM report as of 19:30 May 29, 2015 published late on Saturday, seven howitzers and six multiple rocket launchers from the holding sites of the Ukrainian military.

"The SMM visited two LPR heavy weapons holding areas. At one site, the SMM observed that all nine previously recorded MLRS (BM-21 Grad, 122mm) were missing," reads the report.

The SMM observed at DPR's heavy weapons holding areas that six previously recorded self-propelled howitzers (2S1 Gvozdika, 122mm) were missing and two previously recorded D-30 towed howitzers (122mm) were missing. DPR members nearby told the SMM that the weapons had temporarily been moved to a training area south of Ternove (DPR-controlled, 54km east of Donetsk), which does not comply with the Minsk withdrawal lines.

The SMM was denied entry to another DPR holding area – and the SMM was denied close-up access and was thus unable to record details at another DPR holding area.

The SMM remained unable to travel to Shyrokyne due to security considerations.

Over a seven-hour period from an observation point at the city’s central railway station (8km north-west of Donetsk city centre), the SMM heard a total of 179 explosions on 29 May (compared to 150 on 28 May, 13 on 27 May, and 73 on 26 May and 170 on 25 May).


----------



## Galad

Hindustani78 said:


> We can know the location of satellites by tracking them on Internet.





Hindustani78 said:


> There was heavy frequency and i was constantly seeing small planes flying around my flat





Hindustani78 said:


> It was like cyber attack in which i got electric shocks around 8 to 9 times.





Hindustani78 said:


> Yes i have saw dome . heavy frequency dome layer and round the clock system being placed over my head like the Darpa one in which optic fibre is connecting all the buildings and transmitters are placed with the Radio stations.


Now now stop posting propaganda and lies of your Kiev employers and elaborate on the above and deliver more insider information for your experience with all kind secret technologies.It`s getting interesting-interesting to watch how with each passing days you showing more and more insanity.What`s next-maybe you have been abducted by aliens allied with Russia?


----------



## vostok

Galad said:


> Now now stop posting propaganda and lies of your Kiev employers and elaborate on the above and deliver more insider information for your experience with all kind secret technologies.It`s getting interesting-interesting to watch how with each passing days you showing more and more insanity.What`s next-maybe you have been abducted by aliens allied with Russia?


It was really something))). 
I imagined a guy who was trying to fix the wiring in his house and got electric shock, after that he angrily turned to the East and whispered through clenched teeth: "Damn Putin cyber attacks..."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LordTyrannus

So finaly "the joker aka sakashvili" was kicked out of georgia and decided to join ukrops in their fight for nazi ideology and western bigotry.

ROFLMAO

Sakashvili and his ILLUMINATI masters, side by side.HAHAHA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Galad said:


> Now now stop posting propaganda and lies of your Kiev employers and elaborate on the above and deliver more insider information for your experience with all kind secret technologies.It`s getting interesting-interesting to watch how with each passing days you showing more and more insanity.What`s next-maybe you have been abducted by aliens allied with Russia?



I am here talking about the advance technologies which were used in this region both monitoring and survelliance using advance radars with the help of satellites.


Large-scale construction of various infrastructure facilities is underway on a number of Artic islands




****************
Russian-backed separatists still use multiple rocket launchers forbidden by Minsk agreements | Міністерство оборони України
*Monday, June 1*. DONBAS – The Ukrainian party of the Joint Centre for Control and Coordination of the Ceasefire and Stabilization of the Parties’ Demarcation Line (JCCC) still observes a great number of the violations of the Minsk agreements by the illegal armed formations in the east of Ukraine. Particularly, the separatists use _Grad_ multiple rocket launchers.

In May, the monitors observed 5 cases of violations. On May 2, the militants shelled Avdiyvka, on May 3 – Crymske, on May 27 – Starohnativka, on May 28 – Berezove.

“These actions mean flagrant violation of the Minsk agreements. After completion of the withdrawal of heavy weapon by the Ukrainian army,on March 7, the Ukrainian party has not used multiple rocket launchers,” Maj. Gen. Andriy Taran, Chief of the Ukrainian party of JCCC, stressed.

Maj. Gen. Andriy Taranunderlined the importance of the ceasefire and the immediate withdrawal of multiple rocket launchers at the distances defined by the Minsk agreements. The representatives of the OSCE SMM got documented evidences of use of multiple rocket launchers by the militants.

Pro-Russian separatists of the self-proclaimed Donetsk People's Republic sit atop a self-propelled gun during the Victory Day parade in Donetsk on May 9, 2015.




*************
Воїни артилерійських підрозділів Збройних Сил України щоденно вдосконалюють свою професійну майстерність | Міністерство оборони України
In Artemovsk direction in areas of drainage, soldiers artillery units of the Armed Forces of Ukraine, daily improve their professional skills in the classroom and combat training.*According to the commander of the artillery unit, according to the Minsk agreement, our unit is in a defined area allocation*. Almost daily subservient guns and platoons spend coordination of their actions, and unit commanders improve their skills in management units.In artillery soldiers have a high moral and morale. They are ready to protect Ukrainian citizens and give a proper rebuff Russian mercenaries and their collaborators.














BLACK SEA (June 1, 2015) The Ukranian Navy Frigate Hetman Sahaydachniy (U 130) transits the Black Sea. Hetman Sahaydachniy is scheduled to conduct a two-day underway exercise with the guided-missile destroyer USS Ross (DDG 71) June 1-2, 2015. Ross is conducting naval operations in the U.S. 6th Fleet area of operations in support of U.S. national security interests in Europe. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Robert S. Price/Released)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

More than 6,400 people killed, including more than 2,150 Ukrainian soldiers.

Vatican Radio: Ukraine's conflict claims over 6,400 lives


----------



## LordTyrannus

Superboy said:


> More than 6,400 people killed, including more than 2,150 Ukrainian soldiers.
> 
> Vatican Radio: Ukraine's conflict claims over 6,400 lives



I still laugh about sakashvili joining ukrops.

The guy was beaten up so bad from putin. That he has left a trauma.

Roflmao


----------



## BHAN85

rt.cоm /news/264037-soros-ukraine-poroshenko-leak/

*Soros emails leaked by anti-Kiev hackers*
Published time: June 01, 2015 20:58
_George Soros advocates EU financial aid and military assistance to Ukraine to restore Kiev’s fighting capacity without violating the Minsk peace deal, claim anti-Kiev hackers citing leaked emails between the billionaire and Ukraine’s president._

cyber-berkut.оrg /docs/Poroshenko,_Petro_and_Yatsenyuk,_Arseniy_23DEC14.pdf


----------



## Styx

Hindustani78 said:


> I have saw United States armored personel carriers when they entered in Lithuania during the height of tension and even now those Armored personel carriers are stationed in Lithuania.
> 
> There was heavy frequency and i was constantly seeing small planes flying around my flat and on that sounds of heavy shells as the NATO naval ships were there in the Baltic sea. Baltic sea shore is hardly 20 mins by walk for me.
> 
> *It was like cyber attack in which i got electric shocks around 8 to 9 times.*
> 
> Yes i have saw dome . *heavy frequency dome layer and round the clock system being placed over my head like the Darpa one in which optic fibre is connecting all the buildings and transmitters are placed with the Radio stations*.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Geralt said:


>



Its reality . Russian military has used satellites not only in Ukraine but even in Baltics and Poland.

I have even saw the same things in Poland , when i gone to Indian embassy, Warsaw, Poland.

*********************
ATO headquarters: saboteurs attack ATO forces near Vesela Dolyna| Ukrinform

KYIV, June 2 /Ukrinform/. From 18:00 till the morning, the militants have continued shelling positions of the Ukrainian military in Donbas in all directions.

This is reported by the press center for the anti-terrorist operation.

In the direction of Donetsk the terrorists fired mortars and artillery of over 100mm caliber at the villages of Pisky, Vodiane, Opytne, the Butivka mine and the town of Mariynka.

In the direction of Artemivsk terrorists' artillery shelled the village of Markove, mortars were used to fire at the village of Novhorodske, large-caliber machine guns were fired at the village of Leninske, the village of Kirove was fired at with grenade launchers and small arms. Near the village of Vesela Dolyna, Ukrainian soldiers engaged in a combat with a reconnaissance and sabotage group of the enemy.

In the direction of Mariupol the militants shelled the village of Shyrokyne with mortars and artillery of calibers prohibited by the Minsk agreements, as well as with rocket-propelled grenades and small arms. However, after 21:00 it was quiet there until the morning.

The situation was relatively calm in the direction of Luhansk. Mercenaries broke the ceasefire by firing small arms at the town of Shastia and the village of Zolote-4.

According to the ATO headquarters, the number of enemy's unmanned aerial vehicles is not decreasing. Ukrainian military observed enemy's drones 15 times in the direction of Mariupol and Luhansk.


----------



## LordTyrannus

Why do you call novorussian heros as terrorists?

The biggest terrorist is israel, your fugly country.

Lel


----------



## vostok

Donbass-style. Tank-racing T-72 against the T-64 "Bulat".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

*Joint training of Ukrainian frigate and U.S. destroyer | Міністерство оборони України
Tuesday, June 2*. BLACK SEA — On June 1-2, the Ukrainian Navy _Hetman Sahaidachnyi _frigate (_U130_) along with Ukrainian _Ka-27pch_ helicopter and _An-26_ aircraft and USS _Ross_ guided-missile destroyer held joint training in the Black sea.

The aim of this training was to work out cooperation of the multinational tactical group according to the NATO standards, increase the level of ships interoperability.

The participants performed tactical maneuvering, practiced anti-aircraft defence, as well as communications and ASW.






******************
Servicemen train in conditions they may face once in combat operations | Міністерство оборони України
*Tuesday, June 2*. MYKOLAIV OBLAST — At the military range _Shyrokyi Lan,_ the Ukrainian Airborne Troops undergo the training. Col. Gen. Viktor Muzhenko, Chief of General Staff, and other military officials inspected the active phase of the training.

Servicemen worked out accomplishment of all the tasks assigned. They moved to a defined region, performed a landing operation, raiding actions, and endured firefights. Servicemen trained in conditions they might face once in combat operations. Assault and transport aviation, helicopters, engineer units and artillery endured drills along with them. Soldiers are paving the road to a successful tasks accomplishment through intensive training.

The real events of the last year form the basis of the scenario of this training.


----------



## Hindustani78

BLACK SEA (June 2, 2015) The guided-missile destroyer USS Ross (DDG 71), front, transits the Black Sea with the Ukranian navy frigate Hetman Sahaydachniy (U 130) during an underway exercise. Ross is conducting naval operations in the U.S. 6th Fleet area of operations in support of U.S. national security interests in Europe. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Robert S. Price/Released)


----------



## Galad

Hindustani78 said:


> Its reality .


What reality?Are for real?Do you even know meaning of reality?Hint for you-you are completely disconnected from Earth reality.Btw you did forget to add mind control technology and scalar weapons in your list of weapons being witnessed by and used on you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Styx

vostok said:


> Donbass-style. Tank-racing T-72 against the T-64 "Bulat".


the Bulats were captured from Ukies recently, right ?


----------



## Hindustani78

Galad said:


> What reality?Are for real?Do you even know meaning of reality?Hint for you-you are completely disconnected from Earth reality.Btw you did forget to add mind control technology and scalar weapons in your list of weapons being witnessed by and used on you.



Real war is going in which advance technologies are being used.

Eastern Ukraine conflict has left nearly 6,500 dead: UNHCR | Zee News
The conflict in eastern Ukraine has caused at least 6,417 deaths and 15,962 injuries, according to the latest report by the UN High Commissioner for Human Rights, or UNHCR.


----------



## Styx

Hindustani78 said:


> Its reality . Russian military has used satellites not only in Ukraine but even in Baltics and Poland.
> 
> I have even saw the same things in Poland , when i gone to Indian embassy, Warsaw, Poland.


do you even know how crazy that sounds ? "personal suffering from high frequency sound, satellites, electric shocks, shelling in the Baltic sea, Russian drones" 

and the authorities are not telling you anything ! 

wtf 



Galad said:


> What reality?Are for real?Do you even know meaning of reality?Hint for you-you are completely disconnected from Earth reality.Btw you did forget to add mind control technology and scalar weapons in your list of weapons being witnessed by and used on you.


I think he needs one of these:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Geralt said:


> do you even know how crazy that sounds ? "personal suffering from high frequency sound, satellites, electric shocks, shelling in the Baltic sea, Russian drones"
> 
> and the authorities are not telling you anything !
> 
> wtf



People in the region are aware and thats why increasing thier military expenditures.

And even Cyber defense units have been established.


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> Real war is going in which advance technologies are being used.
> 
> Eastern Ukraine conflict has left nearly 6,500 dead: UNHCR | Zee News
> The conflict in eastern Ukraine has caused at least 6,417 deaths and 15,962 injuries, according to the latest report by the UN High Commissioner for Human Rights, or UNHCR.




WAY more than that. Try 20,000+.


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> WAY more than that. Try 20,000+.



With time more casualities will be added.


----------



## vostok

Geralt said:


> the Bulats were captured from Ukies recently, right ?


Yes, Ukies are the ones who usually donate weapons to Novorossians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Styx

Hindustani78 said:


> People in the region are aware and thats why increasing thier military expenditures.


Lithuania is NATO, there are tensions between Russia and the US now , the US has scaled up it's presence in Lithuania.. it's pretty simple, I don't know what the electric shocks you have been getting are about..



Hindustani78 said:


> And even Cyber defense units have been established.


and you are part of a cyber 'offense' unit and your job is to spread Ukie propaganda, admit it !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Geralt said:


> Lithuania is NATO, there are tensions between Russia and the US now , the US has scaled up it's presence in Lithuania.. it's pretty simple, I don't know what the electric shocks you have been getting are about..
> 
> and you are part of a cyber 'offense' unit and your job is to spread Ukie propaganda, admit it !



NATO alliance is headed by United States and for sure United States will defend Lithuania.

System was placed when the cyber attacks were carried out by the Russian and its allies against NATO countries. I am not spreading any propaganda, just posting what is really happening on the ground.

Even Children were not spared during those Cyber attacks, I know what i have saw and how much painful was all that.


----------



## Galad

Hindustani78 said:


> With time more casualities will be added.


Yes of course - thanks to your Kiev employers.No amount of the lies and propaganda you posted here can cover the truth(speaking about truth-it is not something existing in your dictionary)-people do know who is responsible for the slaughter.(hint for you-it is not Russia or DNR/LNR).



Hindustani78 said:


> Even Children were not spared during those Cyber attacks, I know what i have saw and how much painful was all that.


Do please continue-it is quite interesting.How the attacks have been carried ?Were they successful or not?What did you saw exactly?Why don't you post a video or pictures?And don't forget to make yourself familiar with the meaning of "cyber attacks".


Hindustani78 said:


> And even Cyber defense units have been established.


And you have been recruited in one of them.It is named Goebbels Ministry of Truth with location in Kiev.But for more than 1 year you keep fail to deliver -can just fool few of peoples here.



Hindustani78 said:


> Real war is going in which advance technologies are being used.


This also sounds quite interesting.Please elaborate more.I`m eager to learn more about these advanced technologies you are talking about.


----------



## gomerker23

"Hunger Riot" - Ukrainian student action against increase food prices.
"Ukrainian patriots" believe that food prices unreasonably high and eat food free in market. Seller called police, but arrested only one guy who broke the glass.



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available




Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## Hindustani78

Ukrainian Army accuses rebels of launching `large-scale offensive` | Zee News
Last Updated: Wednesday, June 3, 2015 - 19:43
Donetsk: Ukraine`s Army on Wednesday accused pro-Russian forces of launching a big new attack against government positions in breach of a shaky ceasefire.

*Rebel forces began a "large-scale offensive against Ukrainian positions" close to the separatist stronghold of Donetsk at 0400 local time (0100 GMT) using about a dozen tanks and up to a thousand troops, Ukraine`s General Staff said in statement.*

It added that government troops had fought back against the attack using heavy artillery. 

*Senior rebel commander Eduard Basurin told AFP that one civilian was killed in Donetsk and four were wounded as a result of fresh fighting. *

Separately Volodymyr Kolesnyk, from the Donetsk region`s health department loyal to Kiev, told AFP that* six civilians had been wounded in Mariinka, a settlement just to the west of Donetsk.*

He added that* "more than 11" Ukrainian soldiers had been wounded as well.*

Basurin confirmed that fresh fighting was under way around the settlement of Mariinka but denied that rebel forces had taken control of it.

Earlier in the day, Ukrainian authorities accused the pro-Russian rebels of attacking its troop positions near Mariinka, using Grad rockets and tanks.

Mariinka and Georgiivka, areas under control of Ukrainian forces about 30 kilometres (19 miles) from Donetsk, were under "intense shooting" since the morning, Vyacheslav Abroskin, chief of the Donetsk region`s police, loyal to Kiev, told AFP.

*"The enemy is shooting on Mariinka using Grad (rockets) as well as tanks," he said, adding that there were victims but without giving figures.*

He added that the checkpoints at Georgiivka and Kurakhove, about 40 kilometres from Donetsk, were closed to traffic owing to the shooting.

Ukrainian military spokesman Leonid Matyukhin confirmed to AFP that the Kurakhove checkpoint was closed Wednesday.

Fighting has intensified recently around key hotspots on the frontline in eastern Ukraine despite a fragile truce brokered by the West in February.

The conflict between the Ukrainian army and insurgent forces has killed more than 6,400 people since April 2014. Kiev and the West accuse the Kremlin of supporting and arming the pro-Russian separatists, which Moscow denies.

AFP


----------



## Hindustani78

*****************
Wednesday, June 3. UKRAINE – On June 2, Carpathian Brama 2015 exercise started in AF Command ‘West’. The aim of this exercise is to evaluate the readiness of the military units for execution of tasks assigned.

Pilots of Ivano-Frankivsk Tactical Aviation Brigade will work out exercises on air target interception and its forced landing on a defined airfield. Lviv radio technical brigade will practice command transfer to a reserve commanding post, check guard and defence elements, etc. Some troops will perform redeployment.

While planning this exercise, the organizers considered the experience gained during the ‘anti-terror’ operation in the east of Ukraine.






************
Klevan Rivne region paid tribute to the deceased defender motherland warrior Armed Forces of Ukraine Alexander Boyko and opened in his honor on the building lyceum plaque.Alexander Boiko mobilized the Armed Forces of Ukraine in August 2014. In the area of anti-terrorist operation in the Donetsk and Lugansk regions, he served as a senior gunner mortar calculation mortar battery. In February near the village Yasinovatskiy Water District, in the Donetsk region, while the mortar attack soldier received shrapnel wounds. From wounds Alexander died. The hero left a wife, son and daughter.










************
OSCE SMM observes 37 terrorists tanks in Donetsk| Ukrinform
KYIV, June 3 /Ukrinform/. The representatives of the OSCE Special Monitoring Mission to Ukraine have observed 37 tanks, mainly T-72 type, in two concentrations in "DPR"-controlled areas east of Donetsk.

This is said in the organization's latest report as of June 1, released on Tuesday.

"Despite claims that withdrawal of heavy weapons was complete, the SMM observed 37 tanks, mainly T-72 type, in two concentrations in 'DPR'-controlled areas east of Donetsk city and nine tanks, mainly T-72 type, in government-controlled areas north of Donetsk. Furthermore, the SMM observed 10 tanks, mainly T-64 type, in government-controlled areas north-west of Luhansk," the report reads.

Also, the SMM unmanned aerial vehicle observed a concentration in "DPR"-controlled territory, 30km east of Mariupol, of at least 10 main battle tanks (MBT) of unknown type.


*************************

Servicemen walk on May 28, 2015 around Ukrainian positions on the frontline facing pro-Russian separatists near Donetsk in eastern Ukraine.
© AFP





*East Ukraine Conflict: Intense fighting erupts in Maryinka near Donetsk *





Interfax
17:58
One Ukrainian soldier killed, 18 injured in Mariinka shelling - Ukrainian authorities

*Ukrainian army soldiers prepare weapons *
© AP Photo/Petro Zadorozhnyy


----------



## Hindustani78

BLACK SEA (June 2, 2015) The guided-missile destroyer USS Ross (DDG 71), left, transits the Black Sea with the Ukranian navy frigate Hetman Sahaydachniy (U 130) during an underway exercise. Ross is conducting naval operations in the U.S. 6th Fleet area of operations in support of U.S. national security interests in Europe. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Robert S. Price/Released)





BLACK SEA (June 2, 2015) The Ukranian navy frigate Hetman Sahaydachniy (U 130), bottom, transits the Black Sea with USS Ross (DDG 71) during an underway exercise. Ross is conducting naval operations in the U.S. 6th Fleet area of operations in support of U.S. national security interests in Europe. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Robert S. Price/Released)





BLACK SEA (June 2, 2015) The guided-missile destroyer USS Ross (DDG 71) transits the Black Sea during an underway exercise with the Ukrainian navy frigate Hetman Sahaydachniy (U 130). Ross is conducting naval operations in the U.S. 6th Fleet area of operations in support of U.S. national security interests in Europe. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Robert S. Price/Released)




BLACK SEA (June 2, 2015) A Ukrainian Navy Helix 05 helicopter conducts flight operations aboard the guided-missile destroyer USS Ross (DDG 71) during a passing exercise. Ross is conducting naval operations in the U.S. 6th Fleet area of operations in support of U.S. national security interests in Europe. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Robert S. Price/Released)


----------



## Styx

Hindustani78 said:


> BLACK SEA (June 2, 2015) The guided-missile destroyer USS Ross (DDG 71), left, transits the Black Sea with the Ukranian navy frigate Hetman Sahaydachniy (U 130) during an underway exercise. Ross is conducting naval operations in the U.S. 6th Fleet area of operations in support of U.S. national security interests in Europe. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Robert S. Price/Released)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLACK SEA (June 2, 2015) The Ukranian navy frigate Hetman Sahaydachniy (U 130), bottom, transits the Black Sea with USS Ross (DDG 71) during an underway exercise. Ross is conducting naval operations in the U.S. 6th Fleet area of operations in support of U.S. national security interests in Europe. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Robert S. Price/Released)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLACK SEA (June 2, 2015) The guided-missile destroyer USS Ross (DDG 71) transits the Black Sea during an underway exercise with the Ukrainian navy frigate Hetman Sahaydachniy (U 130). Ross is conducting naval operations in the U.S. 6th Fleet area of operations in support of U.S. national security interests in Europe. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Robert S. Price/Released)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLACK SEA (June 2, 2015) A Ukrainian Navy Helix 05 helicopter conducts flight operations aboard the guided-missile destroyer USS Ross (DDG 71) during a passing exercise. Ross is conducting naval operations in the U.S. 6th Fleet area of operations in support of U.S. national security interests in Europe. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Robert S. Price/Released)


looks like you received some more electric shocks, Putin is coming for you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Geralt said:


> looks like you received some more electric shocks, Putin is coming for you



you are making me too much important , how generous of you


----------



## Galad

Hindustani78 said:


> Donetsk: Ukraine`s Army on Wednesday accused pro-Russian forces of launching a big new attack against government positions in breach of a shaky ceasefire.


Stop lying!How many times I have to tell you?When posting Kiev BS at least ask your superiors to make it remotely believable.Your employers did start it.Your employers did admit they are using heavy artillery including MLRS.Your employers are begging Russian MoD to stop DNR offensive. Just today your employers wounded 60 civilians(from kids to elders) in Donetsk only .Your employers also cut the water of Lugansk.But of course you have no problems with actions of your Kiev employers.
P.S.What happened?Why not further explain what kind of secret technologies have been used on you by Russia?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Barmaley

Novorossian Armed Forces cleaning city Mariinka from US-backed Kiev's junta forces.

Some videos from yesterday Mariinka's battle. 
Tanks&BMP fire support.




Sniper duel




"Pyatnashka" unit in Mariinka.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hindustani78

Ukrainian military sailors and frontier guard prevent provocations of RF combat ship | Міністерство оборони України

Thursday, June 4. BLACK SEA – The Ukrainian Navy along with Maritime Border Guard of Ukraine prevented provocations of Russian federation combat ship.

On June 3, Ukrainian Hetman Sahaidachnyi frigate (U130) detected RF Black Sea Fleet Ladny frigate which tried to conduct reconnaissance near territorial waters of Ukraine. Moreover, the ship was on the way of civil ships challenging the civil navigation.

Ukrainian Navy alert resources along with Pryluky cutter (U153) and Henichensk harbor minesweeper (U360), Mi-14 helicopter, Mykolaiv cutter of Maritime Border Guard put to sea.

Ladny frigate was forced to refuse its plans and sailed back.



Galad said:


> Stop lying!How many times I have to tell you?When posting Kiev BS at least ask your superiors to make it remotely believable.Your employers did start it.Your employers did admit they are using heavy artillery including MLRS.Your employers are begging Russian MoD to stop DNR offensive. Just today your employers wounded 60 civilians(from kids to elders) in Donetsk only .Your employers also cut the water of Lugansk.But of course you have no problems with actions of your Kiev employers.
> P.S.What happened?Why not further explain what kind of secret technologies have been used on you by Russia?



I am just following the news from both sides. Minsk ceasefire deal is being sidelined by the Donetsk seperatists .

Ukraine army used artillery to repel Maryinka attack after notifying intl partners – Poroshenko
Ukrainian government forces repelled an offensive near the town of Maryinka in the Donetsk region on Wednesday, Ukraine's President Petro Poroshenko has said.

Having notified its international partners of its plans, the Ukrainian army "redeployed artillery weapons from the line of contact, where they were stationed in accordance with the Minsk agreements, and repelled the attack staged by pro-Russian soldiers," Poroshenko said in his annual address to Ukraine's parliament on Thursday.

Notably, the attack on the Ukrainian army's positions near Maryinka came at 4:00 a.m. on a June day, the president said.

*"It is a certain historical parallel. But the Ukrainian Armed Forces mounted an appropriate response yesterday," Poroshenko said.*

************

Yes, 1 and 2 June 2015 towards towns Sahanka terrorists had fired artillery shells and mines residential sector Berdyansk village that in the towns Shyrokyne. In particular, the shells hit houses in the street Marine. In place of the gaps were found fragments demolition warheads RHM-2M, which is typical, particularly for 122 mm shells.In general, since the beginning of June were more than 30 terrorist attacks towns Shyrokyno with artillery, mortars, tanks and small arms.






















Yesterday news
Col. Gen. Stepan Poltorak: Enemy’s assault actions near Mariynka are stopped | Міністерство оборони України
Col. Gen. Stepan Poltorak announced it to the representatives of mass media.

Today, about 04:30 a.m., near Mariynka and Krasnohorivka, *the terrorists started to shell the Ukrainian positions with artillery systems forbidden by the Minsk agreements. *Terrorist groups tried to execute assault actions.

As of 15:00 p.m. the enemy’s assault actions were stopped, 7 Ukrainian servicemen are wounded.

“The enemy’s casualties are been investigated,” Minister stated. “The coordinated actions of our troops stopped the enemy. The situation is under control, we have capacities and capabilities to repel the enemy.”

*************
Today News
Pro-Russian illegal armed formations keep shelling Ukrainian positions | Міністерство оборони України
*Thursday, June 4.* DONBAS — The press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ reports, the pro-Russian illegal armed formations keep shelling the Ukrainian positions. The enemy launched attacks near Mariynka which ended in the enemy’s failure. Meanwhile, they continued their attacks overnight. In Mariupol direction, the terrorists shelled Shyrokyne with artillery, mortars, grenade launchers, and small arms.

In Luhansk direction, the militants attacked Donetske, Novotoshkivske, Stanytsya Luhanska and Krymske.

In Artemivsk direction, the terrorists shelled Zolote with grenade launchers, Leninske with small arms.

In Donetsk direction, the terrorists attacked Pisky with mortars, Novotroitske with grenade launchers.

Pro-Russian illegal armed formations shelled communities, too: Hnutovo and Mariynka with mortars and artillery.

The enemy’s UAVs flew in the region.

Ivano-Frankovsk tactical aviation brigade pay special attention to the combat training of flight crews. Since the beginning of military pilots conducted over 200 training sorties. Recently feature training flight was that the flight changes include young pilots. Graduates of Kharkiv Air Force University in 2014 and 2013 under the leadership of commanders already have links to three dozen hours of flight.











Galad said:


> Stop lying!How many times I have to tell you?When posting Kiev BS at least ask your superiors to make it remotely believable.Your employers did start it.Your employers did admit they are using heavy artillery including MLRS.Your employers are begging Russian MoD to stop DNR offensive. Just today your employers wounded 60 civilians(from kids to elders) in Donetsk only .Your employers also cut the water of Lugansk.But of course you have no problems with actions of your Kiev employers.
> P.S.What happened?Why not further explain what kind of secret technologies have been used on you by Russia?



Cyber attacks were carried out against the whole population in Ukraine, Baltics and Poland.






Five Ukrainian soldiers killed, 38 wounded in Donbas conflict zone in last day| Ukrinform
KYIV, June 4 /Ukrinform/. During the last day five Ukrainian servicemen have been killed, another 38 injured in the area of the anti-terrorist operation in Donbas as a result of hostilities and military clashes.

Spokesman for the Presidential Administration on the anti-terrorist operation, Colonel Andriy Lysenko said this at a briefing in Kyiv on Thursday, an Ukrinform correspondent reported.

"Over the past day, as a result of active hostilities five our soldiers were killed, another 38 were injured," he said.

According to him, the ATO forces sustained the greatest losses were in the area of Maryinka and Luhanske.

ir

*************
Ukraine's Poroshenko warns of threat of full-scale invasion from Russia| Reuters
Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko said on Thursday there were* 9,000 Russian servicemen on Ukrainian territory and warned of the threat of a "full-scale invasion" by Russia along the whole joint border.*

He was speaking in parliament a day after *Ukrainian forces fought their most serious battle for months with Russian-backed separatists in the east of the country, endangering an already shaky ceasefire.*

*"The military must be ready as much for a renewal of an offensive by the enemy in the Donbass as they are for a full-scale invasion along the whole length of the border with Russia. We must be truly ready for this,"* he said.


(Reporting by Pavel Polityuk; Writing By Richard Balmforth; Editing by Alessandra Prentice)


----------



## vostok

Downed helicopter. August 2014, the Republic of Lugansk.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## metronome

vostok said:


> Downed helicopter. August 2014, the Republic of Lugansk.




did any of the crew survive ?


----------



## vostok

metronome said:


> did any of the crew survive ?


It seems not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

EU: Fighting near Maryinka is major violation of Minsk agreements| Ukrinform
KYIV, June 4 /Ukrinform/. Fighting near Maryinka in eastern Ukraine is the most serious violation of the Minsk agreements by Russian-backed separatists.

This is noted in a statement released by the European External Action Service on Thursday, an Ukrinform correspondent reports from Brussels.

"The heavy fighting around Mariyinka, near Donetsk, yesterday in Eastern Ukraine constitutes the most serious violation of the ceasefire under the Minsk agreements since February. This escalation followed the movement of a large amount of heavy weapons towards the contact line by the Russia-backed separatists, as reported by the OSCE Special Monitoring Mission. Renewed intense fighting risks unleashing a new spiral of violence and human suffering," reads the statement.

It is noted that the ceasefire must be fully respected and all heavy weapons withdrawn and kept in storage sites open to regular verification by OSCE monitors.

*********
About 80 militants killed, more than 100 wounded near Maryinka - Lysenko| Ukrinform
KYIV, June 4 /Ukrinform/. During repelling illegal armed groups' attempt of assault near the town of Maryinka Ukrainian military have destroyed 10 armored vehicles, up to 80 militants have been killed and more than 100 injured.

Spokesman for the Presidential Administration on the anti-terrorist operation, Colonel Andriy Lysenko said this at a briefing in Kyiv on Thursday, an Ukrinform correspondent reported.

"According to operational information, the enemy suffered heavy losses yesterday. As a result of the battle near the town of Maryinka, the militants lost 10 armored vehicles, 80 people were killed, and more than 100 wounded," Lysenko said.

At the same time, the bodies of Russian mercenaries are still lying in the neutral zone, Lysenko said.

******************
11 servicemen wounded in Maryinka recover after surgeries in military hospital of Kharkiv| Ukrinform
KYIV, June 04 /Ukrinform/. The eleven servicemen wounded in the Wednesday fighting in the village of Maryinka near the city of Donetsk had surgeries in the military-medical clinical center of Kharkiv.

The press service of the regional administration quoted its director of health care department Oleksandr Halatsan as saying.

"Eleven servicemen out of 42 were brought to the hospital with gunshot wounds. All of them had surgeries," said Halatsan.

According to him, one serviceman is in critical condition after surgery, two patients are in difficult condition, and two are in satisfactory status. The hospital has all necessary medical supplies.

The other 31 soldiers were admitted to the hospital with various diseases (bronchitis, gastritis, etc).

**************
Saboteurs blow up railroad tracks in Odesa region| Ukrinform
KYIV, June 04 /Ukrinform/. An explosive device was detonated under a freight train in Odesa region early morning on Thursday, according to the statement made by the state-run railroad provider Ukrzaliznytsya.

"As a result of the explosion three cars derailed, no casualties were reported. The freight train cars were empty," the statement noted.

Ukrziliznytsya said the explosion damaged rails, four concrete crossties, and the wire contact network.

The police are investigating the incident. 

***********
Three civilians killed, five wounded during attacks on Maryinka district : UNIAN news
*Three civilians were killed, and six were wounded when Russian-backed militants were firing on Maryinka and Artemivsk districts in Donetsk region, according to the Ukrainian Interior Ministry. *

"Militants' missiles have killed two men, born in 1975 and 1963, and one woman born in 1980, in the towns of Maryinka and Krasnohorivka. Five people have been wounded there," the ministry said in a report.

In addition, it has become known later on today about one more civil victim during enemy firing on the village of Luhanske in Artemivsk district. It is a male, born in 1939, whose shoulder was wounded by shrapnel from a shell that burst in his garden.

*************
*US-Ukraine Military Drills: US Marines prepare Ukrainian troops for front line deployment *


----------



## Echo_419

vostok said:


> Downed helicopter. August 2014, the Republic of Lugansk.



Bloody hell that was scary


----------



## metronome

vostok said:


> It seems not.


heh.. just as well, good thing the camera survived and we have the footage.


----------



## Galad

Hindustani78 said:


> I am just following the news from both sides. Minsk ceasefire deal is being sidelined by the Donetsk seperatists .


 Are for real?All you do in this thread is posting lies of your employers from Goebbels Ministry of Truth with HQ in Kiev.I suggest you to stop for a while posting Kiev propaganda and check and count how you "show" news from both sides-your post history says it all.All you do in this thread is posting lies,such transparent lies that cannot fool anyone even with 1 working brain cell for a second.
Your employers are shelling civilian infrastructure(despite knowing fully well DNR/LNR army positions ) and murdering civilians - in your mind "Minsk ceasefire deal is being sidelined by the Donetsk seperatists "
Your employers are using heavy artillery and MLRS -in your mind "Minsk ceasefire deal is being sidelined by the Donetsk seperatists"
Your employers did attacked yesterday and later did beg Russia to stop DNR contra-offensive .In your mind "Minsk ceasefire deal is being sidelined by the Donetsk seperatists "
Well I`m not surprised - guess your behavior is result you being target of "Russian secret weapons" .
P.S.Also is quite good idea to search and make yourself familiar with meaning of " contra-offensive" .If still have problems after-just ask I will explain it further.



Hindustani78 said:


> Cyber attacks were carried out against the whole population in Ukraine, Baltics and Poland.


Well of course I`m not doubting you,not at all.But why not deliver a proof for it?Otherwise you will be caught lying. Surely you can deliver right?Since you are so confident in your claims.Take your time and deliver a proof of your claims - eagerly waiting for it.


----------



## Hindustani78

Last night situation was tense in the east of Ukraine | Міністерство оборони України
Friday, June 5. DONBAS – The press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation reports overnight there were over forty attacks. Terrorists shelled with mortars and artillery forbidden by the Minsk agreements.

The tensest situation is in Donetsk direction.

Illegal armed formations shelled Pisky, Berezove, Pervomaysk, Opytne, Bohdanivka, Butovka mine, Novobakhmutovka with artillery and mortars.

Militants shelled Berezove and Vodyane with tank armament. They used multiple rocket launchers against Starohnativka.

Mariynka is still the flashpoint. The enemy shelled the govt positions with grenade launchers and small arms.

Russian-backed terrorists attacked Hranitne with 122 mm artillery.

Militants shelled Novotoshkivske with 120 mm mortars.

The enemy still conducts aerial reconnaissance by UAVs.

******************
OSCE reports 249 explosions near Donetsk airport in last day| Ukrinform
KYIV, June 5 /Ukrinform/. The OSCE observers have heard about 250 explosions near the Donetsk airport.

This is stated in the OSCE SMMU's latest report on the situation in the Donbas conflict zone.

"The SMM noticed a sharp increase in the number of ceasefire violations at and around the Donetsk airport. From the Joint Centre for Control and Co-ordination (JCCC) observation point, over a nine hour period during the day, the SMM heard 249 explosions of both incoming and outgoing fire consistent with artillery, mortar and multiple launch rocket systems (MLRS) outgoing from south, west, north-west, north and north-east of the SMM position," the report reads.

The report also informs about intense shelling of Donetsk.

"From the Park Inn Hotel the SMM heard several salvos of outgoing MLRS and close to one hundred artillery rounds impacting in the city," observers say.

************
At least 2,154 soldiers killed in Russia’s war against Ukraine







A bloody battle in Donetsk Oblast's Maryinka claimed the lives of at least four Ukrainian soldiers on June 3, and one more elsewhere on the front line. They are among the 27 soldiers killed since mid-May.

Ukraine’s army repelled the June 3 assault by Russia-separatist forces in a 12-hour battle involving artillery on both sides. The government still controls Maryinka and Krasnohorivka, west of the occupied stronghold of Donetsk.

Yuriy Biryukov, a military advisor to President Petro Poroshenko, said some 39 Ukrainian servicemen were wounded over the past 24 hours.

Ukrainian Prime Minister Arseniy Yatsenyuk blamed Moscow for the latest fighting. “Russia has once again violated the ‘ceasefire’ agreement...Its terrorists began a military operation.”

At least 6,417 people, including 626 women, have been killed and 15,962 wounded since mid-April when the Moscow-engineered invasion of Donbas began.

The following is the list of those known to be killed through May 14-31:

*May 14*

*Maksym Hrachov, *29, a soldier of the 41st motorized brigade fromChernihiv Oblast. Hrachov was mobilized to the army in September and was killed in Volnovakha in Donetsk Obalst.His friends recalled that he wanted to get married when he comes back from the war front. “Maksym was my best friend, I can’t believe he’s not with us anymore,” Hrachov’s friend, Serhiy Salimon, was quoted as saying. “I cried like a child when I found out about (his death). We wanted to celebrate when he comes back from war, but instead we gathered for his mourning,” Salimon said. Hrachov leaves his mother, two sisters and brothers in a town of Semenivka in Chernihiv Oblast.

*Vitaliy Salohub*, 32, a soldier of the 93rd mechanized brigade from Poltava Oblast.He was mobilized to the army in April 2014, was involved in the battle for a village of Pisky close to Donetsk Airport. He was treated in one of the Poltava Oblast hospitals after the his service and died on May 14. Salohub leaves his wife and two children in a town of Kobelyaky.

*May 15 *

*Stanislav Kucherovskiy *30, a soldier of the 93rd mechanized brigade from Dnipropetrovsk Oblast. Kucherovskiy was mobilized to the army in February and was killed in a village of Novoselivka in Donetsk Oblast. He leaves his parents and a sister in a city of Dniprodzerzhynsk.

*Oleksiy Sapozhnikov*, 26, a soldier of the 24th unit of Aidar Battalion.He volunteered to the war front in November. Sapozhnikov was badly wounded in the battle with Russian-separatist forces at the checkpoint near the village of Novotoshkivske in Luhansk Oblast. He died later in one of the Kharkiv city hospitals. Sapozhnikov leaves his wife and two children in a town of Zdolbuniv in Rivne Oblast.

*May 16*

*VadymPuhachov,* 40, asoldierofthe 92ndmechanizedbrigadefromPoltavaOblast. Puhachov, an ethnic Russian, moved with his family to Kremenchuk when he was a child. Later he served in the army and then worked as a contractor for a local construction company. Puhachov volunteered to the armny in August and was killed near the city of Shсhastya in Luhansk Oblast. He leaves a wife and a son.

*May 17*

*Andriy Sokolenko, *41, a colonel of the Ukraine’s National Guard from Zaporizhzhya. Sokolenko, a professional serviceman, didn’t hesitate to join the army in 2014. He also helped to coordinate volunteeres who equipped Ukrainian troopers. Sokolenko was killed in an ambush while he was on his way to the village of Troitske in Luhansk Oblast. He was in a car together with three volunteers, two of them were killed. They were bringing supplies to the soldiers on the war front. Sokolenko leaves a wife and 15-year-old daughter in Lviv.

*Ivan Popil, *21, a soldier of Ukraine’s National Guard from Lviv Oblast. He took part in a number of battles for Ukrainian city of Debaltseve, that was taken over by Russian-separatist forces in February. He was killed near the village of Troitske in Luhansk Oblast. Popil lives his mother and a sister in a village of Zarichya in Lviv Oblast.

*May 20*

*AndriyIon, *40, a soldier of the Aidar Battalion.Ion took part in the protests on Kyiv’s Maidan Nezalezhnosti during the EuroMaidan Revolution and later volunteered to the war zone. He joined Donbas battalion first, but eneded up as a member of Aidar Battalion. He was killed in the firefight near the city of Novoaidar in Luhansk Oblast.

*VadymVysochyn*, 22, a soldier of the 93rd mechanizedbrigade from Kirovohrad. He was mobilized to Ukrainian army in February, used to work as a military driver. Vysochyn’s comrades recalled he was cheerful and fair young man. Vysochyn was killed during a shelling near the village of Kamyanka in Donestk Oblast. He leaves his mother in a city of Kirovohrad.






*May 21 *

*MykolaHoncharuk*, 30, a soldier of the 57th motorized brigade from Khmelnytskiy Oblast. He was mobilized to the army in summer. Honcharuk was killedduring a mortar shelling in Donetsk Oblast’s Horlivka. He leaves a wife and two children.

*May 25 *

*Ihor Shlyamar*, 45, a soldier of the53rd mechanized brigade fromCherkasy Oblast.He volunteered to the war front in August. He was killed in an ambush near the village of Komyshne in Luhanskl Obalst. “Ihor wanted to rescue his comrade and was badly wounded in his back,” Volodymyr Matvienko, local military enlistment officer, was quoted as saying. “He kept holding a grenade in his hand he didn’t manage to use.” Matvienko said. He leaves a wife and three children in a city of Uman.

*May 26*

*Yevhen Marchuk*, 27, a soldier of the Aidar Battalion from Dnipropetrovsk Oblast.He was an active EuroMaidan Revolution supporter before he volunteered to the army. Marchuk was badly wounded while defending the town of Zolote in Luhansk Oblast. He refused to get a treatment and stayed on the ground with his comrades. He died later because of the numerous wounds. Marchuk was mourned in his native city of Kryvyi Rih. He leaves his parents there.

*May 28*

*Serhiy Kozlenko*, 21,a soldier of the 93rd mechanized brigade from Kirovohrad Oblast. He had been serving in the east for the last 10 months. Kozlenko was killed in Volnovakha in Donetsk Oblast. He leaves his parents in a village of Shyshkine in Kirovohrad Oblast.

*Vasyl Kindratskiy*, 52, a deputy commander of the OUN Battalion from Ivano-Frankivsk Oblast. He graduate from the Lviv National Ivan Franko University with a degree in journalism and later worked in a number of local media in Lviv. He also worked for a local city council and was a deputy head of the local branch of People's Movement of Ukraine (Narodnyi Rukh Ukrajiny), Ukrainian political party. Kindratskiy waskilledduring a mortar shelling near the village of Vodyane in Donetsk Oblast. he leaves a wife, 8-year-old son and a daughter in Lviv.

*May 30*

*Vladyslav Dyusov, *21, a soldier of Azov Battalion from Vinnytsia Oblast. Dyusov was a student of Kyiv National Polytechnic Institute, he died three weeks before getting his bachelor degree. Dyusov was an active EuroMaidan Revolution supporter and later volunteered to go to the east. He was a member of Kyiv-2 Battalion, but later ended up in Azov volunteer battalion. He was badly wounded as he stepped on a land mine near Shyrokyne in Donetsk Oblast. “We heard an explosion and ran to him; he lost his leg,” Dyusov’s comrade, Bohdan Hryzlo, was quoted as saying. “He didn’t scream, just instructed us on how to apply a tourniquet. I’ve never seen such a courageous person before. He’s a hero. ” Dyusov died on his way to the hospital.

*May 31 *

*Dmytro Vasyliev*, 29, a soldier of the28th mechanized brigade from Odesa Oblast. He volunteered to the army in July and took part in the most fierce battles, including the hotspot of Savur-Mohyla in June-August 2014. Vasyliev was killed in an ambush near the village of Slavne in Donetsk Oblast. He leaves his parents in Chornomorske town in Odesa Oblast.


----------



## vostok

In Munich, where anti-globalists protesting against the G7 you can see this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

President says Mariynka is liberated from diversionists | Міністерство оборони України
*Friday, June 5*. KYIV — President Petro Poroshenko in his opening remarks at the press conference, as of the morning, spoke about the latest news from the front.

*On June 3, there was an assault on Maryinka by 500-1,000 militants with tanks and armored vehicles.* They counted on the factor of suddenness. I can say that the Armed Forces demonstrated their best qualities. We efficiently repelled the attack. We informed the OSCE representatives on the assault, which made us return the heavy weaponry to the front and rebuff the attack. We organized the press availability of Maj. Gen. Taran and informed the inspectors. At the same time, Russian officials from the Joint Center for Coordination and Control have disappeared immediately. In any case, this situation showed the higher level of the Ukrainian troops.

On June 4, following the order of the Supreme Commander-in-Chief, mopping-up operation was held by the 95th Airborne Brigade, 25th Paratroopers brigade, 28th Brigade and the National Guard units.* I can now inform that Maryinka was liberated from diversionists and 12 persons who committed armed resistance to the Armed Forces of Ukraine were captured, including one Russian citizen.*

Commander of the Airborne Troops, Hero of Ukraine Mykhailo Zabrodskyi was the direct commander of the operation. I am grateful to all Ukrainian servicemen who demonstrated their best qualities to the entire world. Ukraine is capable of defending itself.


*****************
Four Ukrainian soldiers wounded in Donbas conflict zone in last day| Ukrinform
KYIV, June 5 /Ukrinform/. During the last day no casualties among Ukrainian servicemen have been reported, four soldiers have been wounded in the area of the anti-terrorist operation in Donbas as a result of hostilities and military clashes.

Spokesman for the Presidential Administration on the anti-terrorist operation, Colonel Andriy Lysenko said this at a briefing in Kyiv on Friday, an Ukrinform correspondent reported.

"Over the past day, fortunately, no our soldiers were killed, another four were injured as a result of military clashes and provocations," he said.

*************



Superboy said:


> WAY more than that. Try 20,000+.


*05.06.2015*
Jeffrey Feltman, the United Nations Under-Secretary-General for Political Affairs, says that the latest death toll since the outbreak of the conflict in eastern Ukraine stands at over 6,400 people. 
*
"The latest death toll since the outbreak of the conflict stands at over 6,400 people. Since the signing of the Minsk package, some additional 400 lives have been lost. Sadly, just as Wednesday, according to the OSCE HR's latest figures, an additional 28 people, including 9 civilians, were killed in deadly clashes around Maryinka," he said at the UN Security Council on June 5.

 
"This is a sharp increase over past weeks, particularly as heavy shelling elsewhere in Donetsk reportedly continued throughout yesterday [June 4]," he added.

 
As UNIAN reported earlier, combined Russian-separatist forces early on June 3 launched a massive attack on Ukrainian troops near the town of Maryinka in Donetsk region, which later developed into a full-scale advance.

 
Four Ukrainian soldiers were killed near Maryinka alone on June 3, according to Ukrainian Presidential Advisor Yuriy Biryukov's update as of Thursday morning. Thirty-nine Ukrainian soldiers were wounded, he wrote on Facebook.

************

Head of Donetsk Regional Military-Civilian Administration Oleksandr Kikhtenko says that measures have been taken to counter emergency situations in Donbas villages and towns shelled by combined Russian-separatist forces. 




The town of Avdiyivka is under enemy fire / Photo from social networks
Russian-backed militants continue shelling the town of Avdiyivka, located 6 km north of the militant-controlled city of Donetsk, Kikhtenko wrote on Facebook.

"I talked to Avdiyivka's mayor 90 minutes ago, and he told me that the town was still under fire with shells hitting residential houses. Fortunately, there have been no casualties," he wrote on Friday evening.
*
**********************








Ukrainian servicemen walk behind tanks as they take part in exercises near the eastern Ukrainian city of Lysychansk in Luhansk Oblast on March 27.
© AFP 

*Luhansk Oblast Governor Hennadiy Moskal has completely cut off the water supply to Russian-occupied territories in retaliation for shelling by the Kremlin-separatist forces. *

The order to shut off the water was signed on June 5, according to the website of the regional administration. Separatist leaders in Luhansk said on June 3 that the water supply had already stopped flowing.

Moskal explained the move as a necessary response to frequent shelling of Ukrainian-controlled territory, which he said had deprived residents in at least eight villages of electricity.

“The electricity line on occupied territory has been damaged (by shelling), *but the militants will not allow technicians in to fix it. *Emergency workers have repeatedly tried to get to the scene where the damage is – with no luck,” Moskal said in the online statement. 

*************



vostok said:


> Downed helicopter. August 2014, the Republic of Lugansk.



The video in this post was allegedly filmed on Aug. 20, 2014, somewhere near Lugansk where a Ukrainian Mi-24 Hind gunship helicopter was hit and shot down by an anti-aircraft missile while on patrol with another helicopter of the same type.

Both crew members, reportedly Major Oleg Biryukov and Captain Anton Rodionov, died in the crash.

According to the information available on the Internet, the helicopter downed by the pro-Russia separatists was Mi-24P “Yellow 15″ from the 7th Army Aviation Regiment, a gunship that had been already hit and damaged by Donetsk People Republic fighters near Slavyansk.

*Several Mi-24 helicopters and many other Ukrainian aircraft have been shot down by MANPADS (Man Portable Air Defense Systems) *in eastern Ukrainian during clashes with Russia-backed separatists.


----------



## gomerker23

Ukraine sold last Buk rocket to Georgia long before MH17 crash


another lie

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vostok

Flash-mob in Donetsk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DejanSRB

@vostok 

Bro, are you still in Ukraine? Is your family well? What is situation? What about other prorussian regions, Dniepropetrovsk, your Nikolaev, Oddesa, Kharkov....?
Is prorussian segment still strong in that regions?


----------



## vostok

DejanSRB said:


> @vostok
> 
> Bro, are you still in Ukraine? Is your family well? What is situation? What about other prorussian regions, Dniepropetrovsk, your Nikolaev, Oddesa, Kharkov....?
> Is prorussian segment still strong in that regions?


I'm fine, thank you. My family too.
The junta holds repressions - Thousands of activists have been arrested (or mudered) and thousands were forced to leave the country. In fact - the protest beheaded and without external assistance is not enough.
Pro-Russian sentiments are strong, but without central organization it is irrelevant.
All are hoping that sooner or later Russia will enter the troops and Banderovites Nazi's will drive back to the Carpathians.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DejanSRB

What about Central Ukraine, I know about Eastern Ukraine and its prorussian sentiments, but I heard that Central Ukraine (Kiev and two or three regions) become Second Western Ukraine with its russophobia?
Can Russia hope to make Ukraine its right hand again, becouse without Ukraine, Russia is alot weaker, (Russian Empire was superpower with Ukraine, USSR was superpower with Ukraine). We all know that Ukraine will never be NATO member, but can Russia in next decades make Ukraine a prorussian again, a member in ОДКБ and ЕАС?


----------



## vostok

DejanSRB said:


> What about Central Ukraine, I know about Eastern Ukraine and its prorussian sentiments, but I heard that Central Ukraine (Kiev and two or three regions) become Second Western Ukraine with its russophobia?
> Can Russia hope to make Ukraine its right hand again, becouse without Ukraine, Russia is alot weaker, (Russian Empire was superpower with Ukraine, USSR was superpower with Ukraine). We all know that Ukraine will never be NATO member, but can Russia in next decades make Ukraine a prorussian again, a member in ОДКБ and ЕАС?


In central Ukraine, the opinions are divided approximately equally. In the end, nationalist propaganda is carried from 1991 year. A whole generation has grown that was born not in a great and united country and in a small Ukraine.
However, I'm sure everything will be fine. After the reunification the Ukrainians will be able again to rise on the most top of power in the Kremlin, to build missiles and aircraft carriers, to fly into space and so on.
Russia in the past has lost the south-western lands - to the Khazars and to the Poles. But always returned.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Ukrainian servicemen who came from Donetsk Oblast for a rotation embrace each other during a ceremony at the railway station in Kyiv on June 5. Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko said on June 5 that Russia had deployed "an unprecedented" amount of troops on the border with Ukraine as well as claiming there are already thousands of troops in the rebel-held east of the ex-Soviet country.
© AFP






*******************
Attack on Maryinka joint operation of Russian military, separatists - U.S. Ambassador to UN
Attack on Maryinka was a joint operation of Russian troops and separatists, U.S. Ambassador to the United Nations Samantha Power has said.

According to the special monitoring mission of the OSCE, separatists were moving heavy weapons before and during the collision, Power said during a UN Security Council meeting on Ukraine in Washington on Friday.

The SMM was trying to contact the leadership of the self-proclaimed Donetsk People's Republic for half an hour on June 3, but they were either engaged or did not want to communicate with the mission, the ambassador said. She said that the recent attack on Maryinka was a joint operation by separatists and Russian military.

According to her data, in the fighting in the area of Maryinka on June 3, five Ukrainian soldiers were killed and 35 wounded, there are victims among the civilian population, but there is no data on losses among separatists and Russian troops. She also recalled that Russian President Vladimir Putin signed a decree, according to which information about the losses the Russia Armed Forces would be classified.

*************

*Ukrainian soldiers film search for militants in Maryinka on GoPro cam *





Poroshenko: Maryinka free of saboteurs, more Russians detained - read on - uatoday.tv
Nearly 500 - 1,000 Russian-backed militants launched an attack on Ukrainian army positions near Maryinka (Donetsk region) on June 3. In the meantime Maryinka is free from militants. *Ukrainian troops detained 12 militants including Russian citizens.*

**********

MOSCOW, June 5. /TASS/. As many as 44 people, both militias and civilians, have been killed in shelling in the self-proclaimed Donetsk People’s Republic (DPR) over past week, the DPR human rights ombudsperson said in a report issued on Friday.

"In a period from May 30 to June 5, 2015, nine civilians and 35 servicement have beek killed in combat operations," the document said. As many as 48 civilians and 29 militias have been hospitalized with wounds.


----------



## Hindustani78

**************
Terrorists shell Starohnativka, Hranitne and Bohdanivka with Grads | Міністерство оборони України
The press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ reports, the situation is tense in the region. Terrorists used artillery systems forbidden by the Minsk agreements.

Donetsk direction is the flashpoint. Enemy shelled Pisky, Opytne, Butovka mine, Berezove, and Krasnohorivka with artillery and mortars.

Militants launched attacks against Starohnativka with 122 mm artillery.

In Luhansk direction, the Russian-terrorists attacked Zolote, Shchastya, Crymske with small arms and grenade launchers.

Militants used Grad multiple rocket launchers and 120 mm mortars against Luhanske, 122 mm artillery systems against Lozove, small arms, grenade launchers and anti-aircraft mounts against Zolote.

At the midnight, the number of multiple rocket launcher attacks increased.

The enemy conducted the aerial reconnaissance by UAVs.

*******************

During a press conference held in Kramatorsk on June 5, Deputy Chief of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) Col. Serhiy Halushko presented a new evidence of the Russian presence in the region.

Near Shachtya, ATO troops revealed and destroyed the enemy’s group. At their location the Ukrainian servicemen found Shmel flame launchers which are used by the RF army only.

According to Col. Serhiy Halushko, the Ukrainian troops get RF trophies almost after each fighting such as small arms, MREs, garments, medical products.

These facts prove the Russian trace in the escalation of the armed conflict in the east of Ukraine.


----------



## metronome



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

metronome said:


>




Russian girls are hot


----------



## Galad

http://cyber-berkut.org/docs/taran/Novoselivka27.jpg
http://cyber-berkut.org/docs/taran/Kurdyumivka28.jpg
http://cyber-berkut.org/docs/taran/Vidrodzhennya14.jpg
Just three of USA sat images provided to Kiev regime(from the hacked e-mail of major-general A.Taran)
At first picture 2 MLRS are just at 18 km away from the front line -pure violation of Minsk
At second picture 2x152 mm SAUs are at 6 km-another violation
At third picture 2x122 mm SAUs are at 8 km-another violation
All of the above clearly shows how USA knowns very well of MInsk violations done by Ukraine while keep putting blame on Russia. Much more of such information and all other of shady dealings of West-backed Kiev regime can be seen at cyber-berkut site.


----------



## Hindustani78

On the first anniversary of the tragic death of five members of the crew of the An-30 transport aircraft brigade of the Air Force of Ukraine, deployed in Kyyivschynni, the cemetery Pirogovo village, town Vinnitsa opening of the monument at the burial site of Hero of Ukraine colonel Konstantin grave.

A year ago, June 6, 2014, in 17 hours 12 minutes near the town of Slavyansk pro terrorists shot down a military aircraft AN-30B transport aircraft brigade of the Air Force Ukraine.

Despite mortal danger, losing precious seconds during which it was possible to escape, the crew took the city damaged aircraft to avoid civilian casualties . *Five of the eight crew members died heroically, including - transport aviation squadron commander "Blue watch"*






****************
Militants shell Ukrainian positions 30 times overnight| Ukrinform
KYIV, June 6 /Ukrinform/. From 18:00 to midnight on June 5, militants shelled Ukrainian positions about 30 times, using mostly artillery systems banned by the Minsk agreements.

This is reported by the press center for the anti-terrorist operation.

The situation was tensest in the Donetsk sector. The enemy shelled the villages of Pisky, Opytne, Berezove, the mine of Butivka and the town of Krasnohorivka using artillery and mortars. The militants also actively shelled Ukrainian positions near the village of Starohnativka with 122mm artillery.

At the direction of Luhansk, pro-Russian mercenaries fired small arms and rocket-propelled grenades at the villages of Zolote, Krymske and the town of Shastia. And to the north of Donetsk the enemy fired 120mm mortars.

In the Artemivsk sector the village of Luhanske was shelled with MLRS Grad and 120mm mortars and the village of Lozove with 122mm artillery systems. In addition, in the area of Zolote the enemy fired small arms, rocket-propelled grenades and anti-aircraft installations.

After midnight militants significantly increased the use of multiple launch rocket systems. Three times they fired Grads at Starohnativka. They also fired at Hranite and Bohdanivka one time.

During the night Ukrainian military observed 15 flights of enemy's UAVs mostly in Luhansk and Mariupol directions.


The map reflecting the situation in Donbas as of 12.00 on June 6 has been released by the information and analytical center of the Ukrainian National Security and Defense Council.





*************

KYIV, June 6 /Ukrinform/. During the last day one Ukrainian serviceman has been killed, another ten injured in the area of the anti-terrorist operation in Donbas as a result of hostilities and military clashes.

Spokesman for the Presidential Administration on the anti-terrorist operation, Colonel Andriy Lysenko said this at a briefing in Kyiv on Saturday, an Ukrinform correspondent reported.

"Over the past day, as a result of active hostilities and provocations *we have lost one Ukrainian soldier, another ten were injured,"* he said.


----------



## Galad

Hindustani78 said:


> "Over the past day, as a result of active hostilities and provocations *we have lost one Ukrainian soldier, another ten were injured,"* he said.


And nurses,doctors and morgue personals in all hospitals and morgues in entire South-East Ukraine speaks otherwise.Morgues -full with dead,hospitals- full with heavily wounded.Also one of the captured Ukrainian soldiers gave interview-stating exactly opposite of your claims(lies you posting here without shame for more than 1 year).


----------



## Hindustani78

Galad said:


> And nurses,doctors and morgue personals in all hospitals and morgues in entire South-East Ukraine speaks otherwise.Morgues -full with dead,hospitals- full with heavily wounded.Also one of the captured Ukrainian soldiers gave interview-stating exactly opposite of your claims(lies you posting here without shame for more than 1 year).



You are constantly spreading lies in all the threads. Its clearly visible that you are wantedly denying that there is no tension in Ukraine nor anyone is killed over there 

Real war is going on in Ukraine and even according to OSCE , Eastern Ukraine seperatists move the heavy weapons a week ago which one way or another way is linked to G7 summit.


----------



## Galad

Hindustani78 said:


> You are constantly spreading lies in all the threads. Its clearly visible that you are wantedly denying that there is no tension in Ukraine nor anyone is killed over there


Saying the one caught countless times already lying - all of your "news" have been proven false by pictures,witness account,video record,from journalist on the ground.I suggest you to check post N 2264 -sat images directly delivered to your "Government Of Ukraine" by USA -it is clear who in violation.Also I strongly encourage you to spend some time at the mentioned site-all information there is from hacked accounts of "Government Of Ukraine" .And since you obviously having problems calling with proper names reality on the ground - It is civil war,not "tension" .It is civil war started by "Government Of Ukraine" - with victims already over 50 000 people at least from both sides and people like you constantly spread and whitewash crimes committed by "Government Of Ukraine" .
P.s.It is so rich *you *calling me crazy..You are the one who is claiming Russia did use various secret technologies at you,Baltics,Poland,Ukraine.You are the one who is claiming Russia did cyber attacks at you,Baltics,Poland,Ukraine.Everyone can check your posting history in this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gomerker23

06.06.15 Kiev. Thousands of people demand the resignation of Poroshenko and authorities





Ukrainian show.
*Pro-Kiev battalion commander: 99% of people I know in Donbass have come to hate Ukraine by now *





Many here don't know, but I'm from foreign-occupied territories, from the city of Perevalsk, I said this before...

Right now you are talking and you don't even understand that while you wait, the mentality of people there changes. 99% of people I know there - hate Ukraine by now.

Even though they tried moving here, last year. But by now they came back - Ukraine rejected them, abandoned them. There were no jobs, nowhere to live. Nothing for them here.

Right now, 15-year old kids - go, check it out on [Facebook] - they are with AK-47s. In a year, they'll grow into fighters.
And you are still talking. Why aren't you doing information warfare?

...

Since we're on the subject - yes, everything he said is true. Army is fed only by non-state contributions.

The state supply is inadequate. Snicker all you want - I'm at the frontlines, you're at the HQ, I know what I get.

UAF officer: I've been there for months.

Nikolai: Yes, but in HQ, not in the trenches.

UAF officer: I've been in Debaltsevo, Lutugino!

Nikolai: Me too, so don't tell me tales. I've seen how the guys were clothed. Yes, we had lots of army rations - but good luck eating even one.

UAF officer: I've eaten them! 56th brigade!

Nikolai: Sure, whatever. The main thing is: This war could be won without killing anyone. At all.

We'll hold the frontlines. But we ask our government: What have they accomplished over a whole year?

What about corruption? You doubled it. Everything Yanukovich did, you're doing twice more.

All the generals are only concerned with embezzling.

So you need to ask yourself - what have you accomplished?

You guys gathered in an important building, and other than sending [the Army] somewhere, you aren't capable of anything.

Why did you come there? What for? Do you have any answer?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

Galad said:


> Saying the one caught countless times already lying - all of your "news" have been proven false by pictures,witness account,video record,from journalist on the ground.I suggest you to check post N 2264 -sat images directly delivered to your "Government Of Ukraine" by USA -it is clear who in violation.Also I strongly encourage you to spend some time at the mentioned site-all information there is from hacked accounts of "Government Of Ukraine" .And since you obviously having problems calling with proper names reality on the ground - It is civil war,not "tension" .It is civil war started by "Government Of Ukraine" - with victims already over 50 000 people at least from both sides and people like you constantly spread and whitewash crimes committed by "Government Of Ukraine" .
> P.s.It is so rich *you *calling me crazy..You are the one who is claiming Russia did use various secret technologies at you,Baltics,Poland,Ukraine.You are the one who is claiming Russia did cyber attacks at you,Baltics,Poland,Ukraine.Everyone can check your posting history in this thread.



Crimea has been annexed and on that heavy fighting is being going on in Eastern Ukraine , MH17 have been shot down, Nukes have been placed in Crimea and Russian troops have increased thier presences in all the border regions. Even Russian soldiers have been arrested in Eastern Ukraine. Railway tracks have been blown up in Odessa and Kharkiv and you are still saying that all that is lie from my part.

Russia do have advance technologies and this is the reason that even B52 bombers are being deployed in Baltics. 


Overnight militants use weapons for 30 times in the east of Ukraine | Міністерство оборони України
Sunday, June 7. DONBAS – According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, the situation is relatively calm in the region. Meanwhile, the militants used weapons, including weapons forbidden by the Minsk agreements, for 30 times.

Russian-terrorist troops shelled Pisky with 120 mm mortars, Vodyane with 122 mm artillery systems.

The enemy used tank and APC armament near Novolaspa. In Mariynka, the militants conducted provocations with small arms.

In Luhansk oblast, Sokilnyky was the flashpoint.

In Artemivsk direction, the illegal armed formations shelled Leninske and Kirovo.

In the morning, the militants attacked Shyrokyne with 120 mm mortars and 122 mm artillery systems.

The enemy’s unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs) were seen in the region.


----------



## Hindustani78

Units of the Armed Forces of Ukraine and the National Guard of Ukraine conducted purge the city from insurgents NPT and Russian-terrorist forces. Locals ohovtuyutsya from attack fighters using heavy artillery and multiple launch rocket systems on this locality 3 June.


----------



## Galad

Hindustani78 said:


> Nukes have been placed in Crimea


Strongly suggest you to check your sources and sanity.Not even Pentagon is claiming Russia put nukes in Crimea.But you do certainly claim it.Guess you have a proof right?Like the "proof" Russia did cyber attack at you .
Meantime Ukraine once again did lie-statement we sold all of our BUKs.While at this picture taken at Kramatorsk airport is clearly seen..a BUK


----------



## Echo_419

vostok said:


> I'm fine, thank you. My family too.
> The junta holds repressions - Thousands of activists have been arrested (or mudered) and thousands were forced to leave the country. In fact - the protest beheaded and without external assistance is not enough.
> Pro-Russian sentiments are strong, but without central organization it is irrelevant.
> All are hoping that sooner or later Russia will enter the troops and Banderovites Nazi's will drive back to the Carpathians.



Take care of yourself man & don't be a hero


----------



## Hindustani78

Galad said:


> Strongly suggest you to check your sources and sanity.Not even Pentagon is claiming Russia put nukes in Crimea.But you do certainly claim it.Guess you have a proof right?Like the "proof" Russia did cyber attack at you .
> Meantime Ukraine once again did lie-statement we sold all of our BUKs.While at this picture taken at Kramatorsk airport is clearly seen..a BUK



First thing they have been 2 news article on May 22 2015 and then on the same day on RT it was said that there is no direct evidence.

NATO Supreme Allied Commander Europe General Philip Breedlove made such a statement, Radio Svoboda reports.

*"Majority of nuclear weapons delivery systems, used by Russia, is dual-use equipment: for conventional and nuclear weapons. Some of them have already been placed,"* he said.

But Russian ICBM's are deployed 

*Newest ICBM RS-24 Yars deployed in Kaluga 16 Dec 2014*







Echo_419 said:


> Take care of yourself man & don't be a hero



Its really sad that people are really dieing and here everyone is using some kind of PR. Believe me real war is going on in the region.


----------



## Hindustani78

Situation in Artemivsk sector worsens at night| Ukrinform
KYIV, June 8 /Ukrinform/. On Monday night the situation in the area of the anti-terrorist operation has been escalated in the Artemivsk sector.

This is reported by the press center of the anti-terrorist operation.

In the area of the villages of Semyhyria and Pershe Travnia the mercenaries fired on Ukrainian positions with 122mm cannon artillery. In the same sector the militants three times shelled the village of Leninske with 120mm mortars.

Near the villages of Slavkovychy and Pershe Travnia the enemy fired on Ukrainian positions from tanks.

Near the village of Opytne, the town of Avdyiyvka and the Butivka mine in Donetsk region, and also, near the village of Shyrokyne in the Mariupol sector the militants fired on the positions of Ukrainian troops with 120mm mortars.

In addition, almost all along the contact line the enemy provoked Ukrainian soldiers to open fire, actively using small arms, rocket-propelled grenades and heavy machine guns.

During the night, more than 10 overflights of the enemy's reconnaissance UAVs were observed in the ATO area, mainly near Luhansk and in the Artemivsk sector.

************

Boat explosion on Sunday near Mariupol caused by IED – ATO press center

According to the preliminary findings of experts, the explosion of a vessel of the Ukrainian Border Service *near Mariupol on Sunday was caused by an improvised explosive device (IED)*, the press center of the anti-terrorist operation (ATO) has reported.

"During the examination of the scene and the damaged boat, experts came to a conclusion that an improvised explosive device went off there," the ATO press center said in a statement on its Facebook page on Monday morning.

Boarder guard crewmen saw an unknown object in the sea, mistook it for a beacon buoy and tried to pull it towards the ship. At this point, the device went off, damaging the boat and injuring those onboard, the press center said.

"It should be noted that this is not the first such incident. Recently, a similar device was cast ashore near the village of Vynohradne. A fisherman who found it, was trying to take it apart, and this attempt ended tragically for him," the ATO press center said.

What both cases have in common is that the explosive devices were drifting from territory under the control of militants, in particular from the direction of the village of Bezimenne, as in both cases there was a strong wind from the east.

The Ukrainian State Border Service previously reported that a coastguard vessel of the Mariupol coastguard detachment, which had seven people onboard, exploded in the afternoon on Sunday for an unidentified reason while it was leaving the base. One person was killed, the ship's captain is still missing and five others are being treated in hospital.






**************
Ukrainian Defence Minister: Over 42,500 Russian soldiers and militants operate on occupied territory - read on - uatoday.tv

Ukrainian defence minister Stepan *Poltorak* has said some 42,500 militants and more than 550 tanks are deployed on the territory of so-called Donetsk and Luhansk People Republics.

*"The joint group of Russians and militants on the militant-controlled area consists of more than 42,500 troops (..) and more than 550 tanks", Poltorak said during the NATO-Ukraine Council in Kyiv on June 8.*

"_This amount of artillery is enough for the average European country_", the defence minister added. Poltorak pointed out that Russia *remains* the main organiser and sponsor of the war in east Ukraine.


----------



## gau8av

Hindustani78 said:


> Situation in Artemivsk sector worsens at night| Ukrinform
> KYIV, June 8 /Ukrinform/. On Monday night the situation in the area of the anti-terrorist operation has been escalated in the Artemivsk sector.
> 
> This is reported by the press center of the anti-terrorist operation.
> 
> In the area of the villages of Semyhyria and Pershe Travnia the mercenaries fired on Ukrainian positions with 122mm cannon artillery. In the same sector the militants three times shelled the village of Leninske with 120mm mortars.
> 
> Near the villages of Slavkovychy and Pershe Travnia the enemy fired on Ukrainian positions from tanks.
> 
> Near the village of Opytne, the town of Avdyiyvka and the Butivka mine in Donetsk region, and also, near the village of Shyrokyne in the Mariupol sector the militants fired on the positions of Ukrainian troops with 120mm mortars.
> 
> In addition, almost all along the contact line the enemy provoked Ukrainian soldiers to open fire, actively using small arms, rocket-propelled grenades and heavy machine guns.
> 
> During the night, more than 10 overflights of the enemy's reconnaissance UAVs were observed in the ATO area, mainly near Luhansk and in the Artemivsk sector.
> 
> ************
> 
> Boat explosion on Sunday near Mariupol caused by IED – ATO press center
> 
> According to the preliminary findings of experts, the explosion of a vessel of the Ukrainian Border Service *near Mariupol on Sunday was caused by an improvised explosive device (IED)*, the press center of the anti-terrorist operation (ATO) has reported.
> 
> "During the examination of the scene and the damaged boat, experts came to a conclusion that an improvised explosive device went off there," the ATO press center said in a statement on its Facebook page on Monday morning.
> 
> Boarder guard crewmen saw an unknown object in the sea, mistook it for a beacon buoy and tried to pull it towards the ship. At this point, the device went off, damaging the boat and injuring those onboard, the press center said.
> 
> "It should be noted that this is not the first such incident. Recently, a similar device was cast ashore near the village of Vynohradne. A fisherman who found it, was trying to take it apart, and this attempt ended tragically for him," the ATO press center said.
> 
> What both cases have in common is that the explosive devices were drifting from territory under the control of militants, in particular from the direction of the village of Bezimenne, as in both cases there was a strong wind from the east.
> 
> The Ukrainian State Border Service previously reported that a coastguard vessel of the Mariupol coastguard detachment, which had seven people onboard, exploded in the afternoon on Sunday for an unidentified reason while it was leaving the base. One person was killed, the ship's captain is still missing and five others are being treated in hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **************
> Ukrainian Defence Minister: Over 42,500 Russian soldiers and militants operate on occupied territory - read on - uatoday.tv
> 
> Ukrainian defence minister Stepan *Poltorak* has said some 42,500 militants and more than 550 tanks are deployed on the territory of so-called Donetsk and Luhansk People Republics.
> 
> *"The joint group of Russians and militants on the militant-controlled area consists of more than 42,500 troops (..) and more than 550 tanks", Poltorak said during the NATO-Ukraine Council in Kyiv on June 8.*
> 
> "_This amount of artillery is enough for the average European country_", the defence minister added. Poltorak pointed out that Russia *remains* the main organiser and sponsor of the war in east Ukraine.


nice, ukies getting their asses handed to them and their boats are exploding without reason ? 

42,500 russian troops wut ? Kiev will fall in a few days if that was the reality


----------



## Echo_419

Hindustani78 said:


> First thing they have been 2 news article on May 22 2015 and then on the same day on RT it was said that there is no direct evidence.
> 
> NATO Supreme Allied Commander Europe General Philip Breedlove made such a statement, Radio Svoboda reports.
> 
> *"Majority of nuclear weapons delivery systems, used by Russia, is dual-use equipment: for conventional and nuclear weapons. Some of them have already been placed,"* he said.
> 
> But Russian ICBM's are deployed
> 
> *Newest ICBM RS-24 Yars deployed in Kaluga 16 Dec 2014*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its really sad that people are really dieing and here everyone is using some kind of PR. Believe me real war is going on in the region.



Hopefully the war will end soon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tsilihin

People from Luhansk and Donetsk are brave and well educated.
They are not like people from Middle East.
That is key factor why Kiev should go with negotiations ,not with force because they lose war and lost the country...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

42.5 thousands Russian militaries? 
In the Crimea 25 thousand and this is enough for junta to afraid even to look in the direction of the Crimea.
42.5 thousands... against such a large number of Russian military Ukraine has no more chances than gudgeon against crocodile.


----------



## DejanSRB

To be honest, Russian would storm Ukraine in one week, from Donetsk to Lviv if she wants. But rebels would not stand more then one month against organized Ukrainan military without help from Russia. Simply they would overrun them in every aspect of war.

I dont care about warhawks from western Ukraine. 90% of Ukrainians are orthodox believers. That matters for me, and 8% of Ukraine populations (greco-romans) control 80% of territory, Tyrchinov- greco roman, Yatsenuk greco roman too, and Poroshenko jew who spits on Orthodox religion.





In decade or two, Ukraine and Russia will be united again, there is big difference between them and Croats and Serbs, they share religion. And when it happens it will be a nightmare for enemies of our world, that who try to profit from our internal problems. They put a fire in our backyard but they will fight with fire in their homes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Putin launches new offensive in Ukraine - Business Insider

Russian-backed separatists launched a long-anticipated offensive maneuver on June 3 that fully severed a fraying ceasefire in eastern Ukraine. After weeks of military buildup and operational expansion along the front line, the Russian-backed forces stormed government-held military positions immediately west of the separatist stronghold of Donetsk before being driven back by Ukrainian troops.

A sustained Russian-backed offensive on these frontline positions may function as component of a larger maneuver to push south along the strategic Donetsk-Mariupol highway. The maneuver around Donetsk may also be part of a coordinated tandem offensive, a signature of Russia’s hybrid operations in eastern Ukraine.

Russian-backed separatists may synchronize the offensive west of Donetsk with a maneuver operation around the city of Artemivsk, a gateway to Ukraine’s regional military and administrative headquarters.

Moscow and the separatists may apply a large-scale tandem offensive to bully Kyiv into a peace settlement on their own terms for the third time in a year. The timing of the offensive on the morning after restarted ceasefire negotiations, which Kyiv accused the Russian delegation of abandoning, points to the existence of a political objective behind the operation.

Since March, Russian and separatists have accused Kyiv of flouting the key political component of the February ceasefire agreement, namely the constitutional recognition of the autonomy of occupied eastern Ukraine. The Kremlin may have ordered the launch of maneuver operations to not only expand the territory of the separatist “republics” but also to coerce Kyiv into giving them legitimacy.

Russian-backed separatists launched an offensive maneuver in eastern Ukraine early Wednesday morning, May 3, shattering the last semblance of a loose 100-day ceasefire that the separatists have steadily dismantled since April.

Wednesday’s assault on Ukrainian positions west of the separatist stronghold of Donetsk (1 on map) is the largest the Russian-backed forces have mounted since their February 18 capture of Debaltseve (2 on map), a key transit hub. The preparations for this offensive have been underway since April, prompting ISW to issue two warning intelligence products.





Institute of the Study of War

The separatists launched the maneuver one day following failed peace talks in Minsk, Belarus that Ukrainian officials accuse Russia of abruptly abandoning. Russia and the separatists may be applying sharply intensified military force not only to seize strategically important terrain but also to push Kyiv into granting autonomy to the territory the hybrid forces have captured over the past 14 months.

Russian-backed separatists under the flag of the self-styled “Donetsk People’s Republic” (DNR) assaulted Ukrainian positions around Marinka and Krasnohorivka (3 on map), government-controlled urban areas bordering the western city districts of DNR-held Donetsk. The Ukrainian military reported intensive bombardment and separatist attempts to encircle Ukrainian “Anti-Terrorist Operation” (ATO) forces west of Donetsk using a combination of armor and heavy weapons such as “Grad” multiple launch rocket systems (MLRS).

International monitors from the Organization for Security and Cooperation in Europe (OSCE) recorded the movement of columns of heavy weapons moving toward southwestern Donetsk in the hours preceding the attack. According to the Ukrainian military, ATO forces in the area endured two large waves of assaults which killed at least three Ukrainian soldiers, wounded over 30, and left Marinka and Krasnohorivka in flames.

Ukraine’s military claimed to have repelled the separatist maneuver after a reportedly 1,000-man combined arms force made inroads into the government-held areas west of Donetsk. The general staff of the Ukrainian armed forces announced that it redeployed heavy artillery withdrawn under the ceasefire agreement to the front line in response to the separatist offensive.

Reports of heavy shelling inside DNR-held Donetsk suggest that Ukrainian troops targeted the urban terrain that the separatists appear to have been using as a shielded launch point for attacks.Ukrainian forces claimed to have cleared separatist mechanized infantry from the town of Marinka, which separatist forces partially captured earlier in the day. ATO forces reportedly withdrew into Marinka from a checkpoint on a highway linking Donetsk to Ukrainian-held Zaporizhia, the capital of the neighboring province to the west.

The escalation of separatist offensive activity along the front line since April 2015 places the maneuver west of Donetsk in the context of the larger Russian-backed military operation in eastern Ukraine. Following the capture of Debaltseve, both the separatist and Ukrainian forces began withdrawing heavy weapons in accordance with the February “Minsk II” ceasefire agreement.

The separatists continued to engage Ukrainian forces with indirect fire around key areas, most notably the ATO positions north of Donetsk and east of Mariupol (4 on map), the strategic city that anchors the highway from the separatists’ republics to Russian-held Crimea. Separatist forces began redeploying heavy weapons to the front line in April under the guise of preparations for May 9 “Victory Day” military parades.

Russia and the separatists have adapted Soviet operational art to their hybrid campaign in order to penetrate the Ukrainian front. The separatists gradually increased attacks from heavy weapons banned under the ceasefire agreement as the Russian-backed forces began bolstering their offensive capabilities along the front line in April.

Over the course of several weeks the separatists broadened their offensive operations, expanding their artillery targets from a few key Ukrainian positions to the majority of the front line. The separatists’ operational shift from isolated shelling to widespread attacks across a large front disguised preparations for the maneuver west of Donetsk, an area untouched during the ceasefire period until the night of May 27.

Russian-backed separatists engaged Ukrainian forces around other key areas as the offensive transpired west of Donetsk and in the day following the maneuver. Ukrainian positions north of Donetsk received intensive shelling while positions east of Mariupol endured an uptick in shelling after recent periods of relative calm. At least two incidents of shelling deep into Ukrainian territory were reported from June 1 to June 3, demonstrating longer range than the separatists have typically exhibited in the “Minsk II” ceasefire period.

Several attempts by the separatists to break through the frontline in areas away from Donetsk were reported during the same timeframe including at least one successful penetration. The separatists may have engaged ATO forces around other potential targets in order to prevent Ukraine from concentrating troops around Donetsk. Continued dispersed attacks also enable the separatists to probe for weak points in the Ukrainian defenses in order to launch a second synchronized maneuver.

The operational design that the separatists are using now likely mimics the tandem Russian- backed separatist offensive maneuvers that bookended the first Minsk ceasefire period. In August and early September 2014, Russian-backed separatists conducted a maneuver to envelop the rail hub of Ilovaisk (5 on map) while a regular Russian armored column opened a new front in the conflict by seizing coastal terrain (6 on map) along the Azov Sea. In January and February 2015, Russian-backed separatists seized the Donetsk airport before combined Russian-separatist forces encircled Debaltseve.

These tandem offensives brought Kyiv to the negotiating table with the separatists and Moscow. The two ceasefires out of these negotiations allowed Russia to gradually bolster the military capacity of the separatists and consolidate the territorial gains made during the hot war into defensible proxy political entities. It is likely that Russia and the separatists will reapply this operational design in the current offensive to maximize territorial gains before Ukrainian forces are able to form a coherent response.

The Russian-backed separatist offensive around Marinka and Krasnohorivka may serve several operational and strategic objectives that are not mutually exclusive. These two urban areas lay between the separatists and a major government-held reservoir and thermal power plant in the city of Kurakhove (7 on map), 20 kilometers west of Donetsk. These infrastructure points provide clean water and energy for many separatist-held areas.

Separatist leaders have highlighted the priority of securing major infrastructure points as a means to create viable states independent of Kyiv. Separatists have often targeted Ukrainian-held energy infrastructure along the front line, resulting in regular outages particularly during the winter period. Kurakhove’s strategic position on elevated terrain would also make it highly defensible as a westernmost point of separatist control. Separatist penetration beyond Marinka and Krasnohorivka would reveal Kurakhove as the probable target of the maneuver.

The maneuver launched on June 3 is more likely part of an operation to seize the northern leg of the Donetsk-Mariupol H20 highway (8 on map). Russian-backed forces began shelling both Marinka and areas of the highway south of Donetsk at the end of May after three months of inactivity and continued to target the Ukrainian positions on the highway during the offensive maneuver. The coincidence of attacks west and south of Donetsk suggests that these efforts are part of a single coordinated operation to seize the H20 highway.

Marinka acts as the forward most Ukrainian positon to southwestern Donetsk, a primary axis from which the separatists would likely launch an assault on that road. The capture of the government-controlled highway is a necessary precondition for a Russian-backed siege on the strategic port city of Mariupol.

A separatist advance into Marinka and intensified targeting of Ukrainian positions south of Donetsk would indicate that the H20 is the target of the operation.




ReutersMap of eastern Ukraine locating recent flashpoints between pro-Russian separatists and Ukrainian forces, includes shaded area of control by the rebels and locates presence of Russian military units in the region.

If the tandem offensive is underway, Russian-backed separatist offensive operations will likely sharply intensify around a government-held pocket between the separatist frontline cities of Horlivka (9 on map) and Pervomaysk (10 on map).The second Russian-backed maneuver in this set would likely focus on the highway between separatist-held Debaltseve and Ukrainian-controlled Artemivsk (11 on map).

Artemivsk is strategic gateway to the Kyiv-backed regional government and the ATO headquarters in northern Donetsk Oblast (12 on map). Separatist forces are well positioned to attempt to encircle Artemivsk from the western and eastern flanks. Separatist forces demonstrated that the city is in range of both their artillery systems and their infantry sabotage groups on the night of June 1 by launching small attacks around Artemivsk, 15 kilometers beyond the front line.

The decision of the separatists, and likely Russian President Vladimir Putin himself, to launch an offensive as ceasefire negotiations resume likely indicates their intentions to apply military force to extract political concessions from Kyiv. Representatives from Ukraine, Russia and the separatist “republics” gathered in the Belarussian capital on the eve of the offensive to discuss the implementation of the February “Minsk II” agreement.

They met in small working groups to discuss clauses of the agreement ranging from prisoner exchange to a Ukrainian constitutional amendment recognizing the autonomy of the separatist-held territory. The latter issue has been the primary focus of Russian and separatist criticism since March since they accused Kyiv of reneging on this key political clause of the ceasefire agreement.

Rather than recognizing the territories as autonomous, Ukraine’s parliament passed a law that classified them as “temporarily occupied” until internationally monitored local elections were held that would effectively bar the participation of the separatist leadership. While few details have emerged from the June 2 consultations, Ukraine’s Prime Minister Arseniy Yatseniuk accused Russia of walking out on the talks and promptly ordering the launch of an offensive. Moscow and its proxies are again fighting in order to impose their own negotiating terms on Ukraine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

OSCE reports more than 100 explosions near Donetsk railway station| Ukrinform
KYIV, June 8 /Ukrinform/.Representatives of the OSCE Special Monitoring Mission to Ukraine continue to observe violations of the ceasefire in the area of the anti-terrorist operation in Donbas.

This is stated in the OSCE SMMU's latest report on the situation in the Donbas conflict zone.

"At the Donetsk central railway station observation point on the afternoon of 5 June, the SMM heard a total of 111 explosions, anti-aircraft and small arms. The SMM also heard an intensive exchange of anti-aircraft gun fire," the report says.

In addition, on June 5, the SMM observed a total of 88 explosions, most of which were part of an exchange of fire between “DPR”-controlled Spartak and government-controlled positions in Vodiane and Opytne.

The report also says that the weapons being fired were artillery over 100mm, which are prohibited by the Minsk agreements.

Fighting near Maryinka over, terrorists suffer significant losses| Ukrinform
KYIV, June 8 /Ukrinform/.As a result of the battle near the town of Maryinka, the militants have suffered heavy losses. Now the fighting is over.

MP and coordinator of the Interior Ministry's Kyiv-1 special patrol police battalion Yevhen Deidei wrote on his Facebook page on Monday.

"The battle is over. The separatists suffered significant losses - there are a lot of wounded, killed there. In addition, the enemy's infantry combat vehicle was destroyed," Deidei wrote.

"There are no injuries among civilians and the ATO forces," he added.

According to him, now the situation in the area of Maryinka is calm again.

Seven Ukrainian soldiers killed after tripping anti-tank mine - read on - uatoday.tv
The tragedy occurred early afternoon on June 8 near the village of Krasnohorivka, Donetsk region 

Seven Ukrainian soldiers have died after their vehicle hit an anti-tank mine near the village of Krasnohorivka, Donetsk region, on June 8.

Yevhen Sylkin, spokesperson of the ‘sector B' in the conflict zone reported this to *Ukrainian TV channel 112*.

_"Today at 2 pm, near the village of Krasnohorivka, the vehicle of Ukraine's Armed Forces engineering unit exploded and caught fire after it tripped an anti-tank mine planted by militant forces. The vehicle was transporting ammunition to the positions of Ukrainian troops. Seven soldiers died on spot, including six conscripts and one contractor",_ *Sylkin said*.

*Presidential sdvisor Yuriy Biryukov* added on Facebook that the killed soldiers served in the 28th Brigade. According to Biryukov, they were mine pickers who were going to plant a minefiled.

The tragedy means the death toll of Ukrainian servicemen in the conflict zone on June 8, *rises to eight*.


----------



## vostok

*Shelling and destruction in Gorlovka. 08.06.15*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Reuters / Sunday, June 07, 2015
A boy sits on a swing near his building, which was damaged during fighting between the Ukrainian army and pro-Russian separatists, as an armoured personnel carrier (APC) of the Ukrainian armed forces is seen nearby in Avdeyevka near Donetsk, eastern Ukraine, June 7, 2015. REUTERS/Gleb Garanich





Reuters / Monday, June 08, 2015
A member of the Right Sector's Ukrainian Volunteer Corps fires a weapon from his position during clashes with pro-Russian separatists at the Butovka coal mine near Donetsk, Ukraine, June 7, 2015. REUTERS/Oleksandr Klymenko


----------



## Hindustani78

The map reflecting the situation in Donbas as of 12.00 on June 9 has been released by the information and analytical center of the Ukrainian National Security and Defense Council.







*****************
Eight Ukrainian soldiers killed, five wounded in Donbas conflict zone in last day| Ukrinform

KYIV, June 9 /Ukrinform/. During the last day eight Ukrainian servicemen have been killed, another five injured in the area of the anti-terrorist operation in Donbas as a result of hostilities and military clashes.

Spokesman for the Presidential Administration on the anti-terrorist operation, Colonel Andriy Lysenko said this at a briefing in Kyiv on Tuesday, an Ukrinform correspondent reported.

"Over the past day, as a result of active hostilities eight our soldiers were killed, another five were injured," he said. 

*******************
OSCE reports 40 military trucks observed in Donetsk outskirts| Ukrinform
KYIV, June 9 /Ukrinform/. An SMM UAV spotted a concentration of 40 military-type trucks in Petrovskyi district.

This is stated in the SMM's report, an Ukrinform correspondent reported.

"An SMM UAV spotted a concentration of 40 military-type trucks in Petrovskyi district (“DPR”-controlled, 20km south-west of Donetsk city centre)," the report reads.

Furthermore, on 6 June an SMM unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) observed a burning building in central Donetsk.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Militants perform over 20 attacks against Ukrainian positions | Міністерство оборони України
Wednesday, June 10*. DONBAS — According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, the militants shelled Kurdyumovka with 152 mm artillery systems, Kirovo, Lozove, Zolote and Nelipivka with mortars, grenade launchers, and small arms.

Russian-terrorist groups shelled Shyrokyne with 122 mm and 152 mm artillery systems, Vodyane with 122 mm artillery systems; Triokhizbenka with 152 mm artillery systems, Novotoshkivske with _Grad_ multiple rocket launchers.

Illegal armed formations attacked Mariynka with 120 mm mortars, as well the Ukrainian Govt positions near Popasna, Stepne, Novozvanivka.

The Ukrainian servicemen saw the enemy’s unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs) in the region.

*************
On the brink of civil war? Let's have a beauty contest! Pro-Putin separatists swap combat fatigues for bikinis and stage a pageant to find Miss Donetsk 2015 | Daily Mail Online
Pro-Putin separatists swap combat fatigues for bikinis and stage a pageant to find Miss Donetsk 2015

But now pro-Moscow rebels in Ukraine have found the perfect antidote to the constant threat of civil war - a beauty contest to find Miss Donetsk 2015.

Despite fears on both sides that the uneasy ceasefire in Ukraine is about to implode, beauty pageant organisers loyal to Vladimir Putin say the contest will help the Donetsk find 'a patriotic image of the contemporary girl'. 






On show: The girls strutted their stuff in the qualifying round, which saw 15 contestants selected to go to the final in July

*




Enjoying themselves: Judges at the pageant faced a tough task, according to one organiser, who said: 'There are too many beautiful girls in Donetsk'

















*

Column of Ukrainian forces stops for a rest not far from eastern Ukrainian city of Artemivsk, Donetsk region on June 8, 2015.
© AFP


----------



## Galad

Hindustani78 said:


> Russian-backed separatists launched a long-anticipated offensive maneuver on June 3 that fully severed a fraying ceasefire in eastern Ukraine.


Another day another lie brought to forum by you.Your employers did start it-stop lying.They did admit it .Your employers keep concentrating more and more troops and vehicles even now at Marinka - Kurahovo area for future attacks at Donetsk.They will attack again and will receive another big big slap .


Hindustani78 said:


> as an armoured personnel carrier (APC) of the Ukrainian armed forces is seen nearby in Avdeyevka near Donetsk


 and as everyone can see you have no problems when your employers hiding their heavy equipment next to houses and blocks.


----------



## Hindustani78

Galad said:


> Another day another lie brought to forum by you.Your employers did start it-stop lying.They did admit it .Your employers keep concentrating more and more troops and vehicles even now at Marinka - Kurahovo area for future attacks at Donetsk.They will attack again and will receive another big big slap .
> and as everyone can see you have no problems when your employers hiding their heavy equipment next to houses and blocks.




*Wednesday, June 10*. DONBAS — The press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ reports, the monitors of the Ukrainian Party of the Joint Centre for Control and Coordination of the Ceasefire (JCCC) still observe the shelling of communities by Russian-terrorist groups.

On June 9, during the tense night shelling with SPG-9 anti-tank grenade launcher and ZU-23-2 anti-aircraft mount, the militants destroyed several houses in Stanytsya Luhanska. Pictures show the explosion of PG-9V impulse-reaction rockets.

Moreover, on June 9, the JCCC monitors along with the OSCE SMM documented the destruction of residential houses in Shchastya after shelling of June 7. They have facts of shelling with 120 mm mines.





















************************


----------



## Hindustani78

Wednesday, June 10.* ODESA* – During a week, the cadets and officers of the Military Academy will perform over 800 parachute jumps.

According to Acting Chief of Academy Maj. Gen. Oleg Hulyak, in order to improve the practical component of officers training they pay much attention to practice and consider the experience of combat operations in the east of Ukraine and peacekeeping operations.

The academy also improves its training base. For example, two runways were equipped. Thanks to them, the cadets can perform parachute jumps* from AN-2 aircraft. *

Cadets make parachute jumps from the aircraft at an altitude of 600 m, speed 140 km/h.

Twenty first-year cadets received certificates and badges for first jumps.

The academy is going to organize parachute jumps in water and night jumps. 






















*****************

Seven soldiers wounded in ATO area for past 24 hours| Ukrinform
KYIV, June 10 /Ukrinform/. No Ukrainian servicemen were killed, seven were wounded as a result of fighting in the ATO area for past 24 hours.

Spokesman for the Presidential Administration on the anti-terrorist operation, Colonel Andriy Lysenko has said this at a briefing, an Ukrinform correspondent reports.

"No Ukrainian servicemen were killed, seven were wounded in the ATO area for past 24 hours," the spokesman said.

Ukraine starts water supplies to Luhansk Republic - Interfax

LUHANSK. June 10 (Interfax) - A week after the authorities of the self-proclaimed Luhansk People's Republic (LPR) complained to the Special Monitoring Mission (SMM) of the Organization for Security and Co-operation in Europe (OSCE), Ukraine has agreed to partially resume water supplies to the republic, says Alexander Drobot, head of the LPR Reconstruction Management Center (RMC).

*"The OSCE did not give us formal answers but they [the authorities in Kyiv] have nevertheless agreed to turn on the water,"* he said on Wednesday, according to the Luhansk Information Center.

So far *water will only be supplied through two water pipes from an area controlled by the Ukrainian military,* the LPR RMC director said.

For his part, Alexei Anchishkin, chief engineer at the Luhansk Water Company, said that water has been supplied from Ukrainian territory to the LPR since last Tuesday. *"Water supply to the republic from two water pumping systems in the Kyiv-controlled area began at 3 p.m. yesterday, June 9. Water pipe networks are being filled,"* he said

*"But while water pipe networks are being filled, for a while water will be supplied according to a schedule. We ask residents of the republic to be understanding because it is difficult to distribute such a large amount of water among all cities,"* Anchishkin said.

On June 3 the head of the Luhansk military-civilian administration Hennadiy Moskal accused the LPR of *starting 'a utilities war' and cut off water supplies to the republic in response to the alleged termination of power supplies to Stanitsa Luhanska (controlled by the Ukrainian army) by militia.*

*"Water supplies to Stanitsa [Luhanska] will not be restored unless light is back on and its steady supply has been assured,"* Moskal said.

*****************************
Last checkpoint on division line in Luhansk region is blocked - governor - Interfax
KYIV. June 10 (Interfax) - The only checkpoint to the self-proclaimed Luhansk People's Republic (LPR) and back, which is located in the village of Rodina, the city of Zolotoye, Popasna district of the Luhansk region, was closed by the militia on Wednesday, Hennadiy Moskal, the head of the Luhansk military-civilian administration, said.

According to a report posted on Moskal's website, signs saying "Bridge mined" and "No entry" have appeared in front of one of the bridges leading to Rodina and armed people no longer let pedestrians, cyclists and road vehicles cross the bridge in the direction of the territory controlled by Ukraine.

"After traffic through Rodina was restricted due to permanent attacks on our farthest checkpoint, the so-called human rights activists not only began accusing me on social networking sites, but also filed a lawsuit seeking a reversal of the order. Although I let pedestrians, cyclists and road vehicles of international humanitarian organizations that carried various aid to the occupied territory cross the division line. The terrorists have done a simpler thing: they have just closed the last checkpoint to everyone," the governor said, commenting on the situation.

In this regard, the region's military-civilian administration is calling on everyone who has a pass and who wishes to travel to the territories uncontrolled by Kyiv to use the Artemivsk-Horlivka car corridor.

Moskal has also called on the people who call themselves human rights activists and who report on the situation with the crossing of the division line in the Luhansk region to "file a lawsuit against [LPR leader Igor] Plotnitsky demanding the opening of the checkpoint."

Reuters / Tuesday, June 09, 2015
Members of the Ukrainian armed forces gather on armoured vehicles on the roadside near the village of Vidrodzhennya outside Artemivsk, Donetsk region, Ukraine, June 9, 2015. REUTERS/Oleksandr Klymenko


----------



## DejanSRB

This video made my day. Hahahahahahaha, Givi " Steel balls". Thug life. hahahahahah.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Galad

Hindustani78 said:


> *Wednesday, June 10*. DONBAS — The press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ reports, the monitors of the Ukrainian Party of the Joint Centre for Control and Coordination of the Ceasefire (JCCC) still observe the shelling of communities by Russian-terrorist groups.



Caught again delivering lies of your Kiev employers.Look what your masters are doing to Donetsk



- of course you are fine with their actions.After all you are at their payroll.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Thursday, June 11. DONBAS — The press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ reports the monitors of the Ukrainian Party of the Joint Centre for Control and Coordination of the Ceasefire still document the facts of destruction of Shyrokyne by militants.

On June 9-10, the militants kept shelling this village. Particularly, the Russian-terrorist groups attacked it with 152 mm artillery systems to be withdrawn according to the Minsk Agreements. They also used small arms and 82 mm mines.

The photos show the results of shelling of the Mayak summer camp for children and the north-west outskirts of Shyrokyne.





















The newly elected Primate of the Ukrainian Orthodox Church Metropolitan Makarios made a working trip in the area of ATU. Representatives of civil-military cooperation of the Armed Forces of Ukraine in Artemovsk towards meeting organized by Metropolitan Macarius of soldiers who are treated in the consolidated military medical unit.

During the meeting with patients, Metropolitan Makarios prayed for their speedy recovery wished Ukraine and the world.















MOSCOW, June 11. /TASS/. Five civilians, including 2 children, have been killed in a shelling attack of Ukrainian security forces on the Gorlovka city in the southeast of Ukraine, the Defence Ministry of the self-proclaimed Donetsk People’s Republic (DPR) reported on Thursday.

"Two children and 3 women were killed during a shelling attack on Gorlovka overnight," the Donetsk news agency quotes a DPR defence official.

A representative of the Joint Centre for Control and Coordination (JCCC) of the ceasefire regime in the southeast of Ukraine has confirmed the report on casualties.

"The city’s residential areas were shelled," the DPR Defence Ministry said.


----------



## Galad

Part of damage to Gorlovka from night shelling last night done by West-backed neo-nazists and war-criminals

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

New Ukrainian Life: European Prices, Post-Soviet Salaries




With the Ukrainian economy in a tailspin, ordinary Ukrainians now face the unnerving reality of having to pay “new European prices” while getting their “old Ukrainian salaries,” a German newspaper wrote.
“It is absolutely clear that the crisis in Ukraine is just beginning,” Süddeutsche Zeitung newspaper warned on Thursday.
According to IMF figures, the Ukrainian GDP plunged 7 percent in January 2014. The downfall continued through 2015 with the economic indices sagging by a hefty 17.6 percent between January and April. The forecast for the future is equally uninspiring, the paper added.
While the cost of homegrown produce has not changed much from last year, imported food is going through the roof forcing many to stop buying oranges, bananas and other foreign-grown treats.
“What we now have are European prices and old, Ukrainian, salaries,” a struggling local vegetable vendor told the newspaper.
Bananas are not the only thing millions of Ukrainians are no longer able to afford. With the hryvniya in a permanent nosedive ever since the so-called “Maidan revolution”, all imports, including first-necessity goods, clothing and household electronics are now a luxury few people can afford to buy.
There is a 100 percent spike in gas prices as well as public transport fare, Süddeutsche Zeitung wrote.
Prime Minister Arseny Yatsenyuk blames the country’s economic woes on the loss of territories in Donbass and the need to support the million-plus refugees fleeing war-torn eastern Ukraine.
Millions feel the pinch now that the traditional subsidies for natural gas, pre-school education and things like that are gone, and many people are no longer able to pay back their bank loans – an alarming situation, which the newspaper fears may only get worse as the country plunges ever deeper into chaos…
New Ukrainian Life: European Prices, Post-Soviet Salaries / Sputnik International


----------



## Hindustani78

*JCCC — OSCE: bandits kill civilians | Міністерство оборони України

Thursday, June 11*. DONBAS — The press centre of the ‘anti-terror operation’ (ATO) HQ reports, the Joint Centre for Control and Coordination of the Ceasefire has informed the representatives of the OSCE Special Monitoring Mission that the Russian-terrorist groups attacked Horlivka, Trudivske, and Vodyane this night.

On June 10, at 10:35 p.m., west outskirts of Horlivka were shelled with 120 mm mortars from the DPR-controlled territory. Three persons were killed and three persons were wounded.

Moreover, the separatists shelled Trudivske from Novolaspa with 122 mm artillery, Vodyane from the Donetsk airport with tank armament.

The representatives of the Russian party of the JCCC try to falsify information and to charge the Ukrainian party in these attacks.

“The mentioned acts of cynical disrespect for human life destroy the Ukrainian communities and discredit the Ukrainian Armed Forces. These provocations are just a new attempt to misinform the international community and escalate the situation,” Head of the Ukrainian party of the Joint Centre for Control and Coordination Maj. Gen. Andriy Taran stressed.

***************

*Thursday, June 11*. DONBAS — Ukraine fulfills the Minsk Agreements on withdrawal of heavy weapons from the demarcation line. Meanwhile, the artillerists still perform combat training and enhance the practical skills at new positions.

“Never underestimate the enemy. We understand it’s a serious adversary equipped with modern Russian armament and military equipment, thus, our training is serious, too,” an officer stressed.

This day, several units undergo drills in the field. Particularly, the anti-tank artillery battery along with mobile obstacle detachment work out joint actions on repel of attacks of the enemy’s armour group. Artillerists armed with 100 mm MT-12 _Rapira_ antitank guns undergo operational coordination, engineers lay mines.

Artillerists of _2S1 Gvozdika_ howitzer battery undergo drills, too.

Professionalism of artillerists is very high. If necessary, the unit may deploy at the defined area within a couple of hours.

“We have only one Homeland and we need to defend it,” artillerists say.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Thursday, June 11*. DONBAS — In the course of the working trip to Donetsk oblast, President of Ukraine Petro Poroshenko has examined the construction of fortifications. The Head of State had no serious remarks regarding the construction.

According to the President, due to the Minsk agreements, Ukraine got time to catch breath and carry out measures on the enhancement of defence.

The President has informed that the construction of overall about 300 fortifications was planned. 100 fortified centres have already been completed. This work is being carried out by the Armed Forces in close interaction with local administrations. Each of 21 regional state administrations fulfills its share of work. “The entire Ukraine is building the defence line,” Petro Poroshenko emphasized.

The President has noted the unprecedented character of the volume and pace of the construction. The construction is planned to be finished by the middle of July. The first project has been amended several times in accordance with new engineering solutions. According to him, the hardest part was to carry out work on the first defence line.




























Servicemen of a detached special forces unit undergo training at Dnipropetrovsk military range. Under control and command of experienced instructors, the soldiers enhance combat skills in tactical, firearms, special, engineering, medical training, etc. and train in combat-oriented conditions.










http://www.nytimes.com/reuters/2015...ukraine-crisis-casualties.html?ref=world&_r=0

KIEV — Three civilians and two Ukrainian soldiers were killed in eastern Ukraine within 24 hours up to midday on Thursday, Kiev's military said, further eroding a four-month-old ceasefire in the separatist conflict.

The truce brokered by the leaders of Ukraine, Russia, Germany and France has stemmed large-scale fighting but regular skirmishes near Donetsk claim lives almost daily on both sides, and international monitors said they feared a bigger flare-up.

The two Ukrainian soldiers were killed and 13 others wounded by pro-Russian separatists using heavy weapons in violation of the February ceasefire, a military spokesman said in Kiev.

The three civilians were killed on Wednesday night in a mortar attack near Gorlivka, which is in separatist-held territory north of the regional hub of Donetsk. The military and the rebels blamed each other for the attack.

A spokesman for the Organization for Security and Cooperation in Europe spokesman, Michael Bociurkiw, said the situation had stabilized following heavy fighting on June 3 between government forces and separatists at Maryinka, 23 km (14 miles) west of Donetsk, that tore at the tenuous truce.

But relocation of personnel and weapons in the area meant "the normal pattern of violence has reasserted itself ... the threat of a sudden flare-up still remains", Bociurkiw said.

Despite assertions to the contrary, neither side has completed the withdrawal of heavy weapons as agreed in the four-power talks last February in Minsk, Belarus, said Bociurkiw.

The Minsk truce deal is touted by all sides as the basis for reaching a peace settlement in a conflict which erupted in April, 2014, after Russia annexed Ukraine's Crimea region and which has cost more than 6,400 lives according to U.N. figures.

But the United States, its Western allies and Kiev accuse Russia of failing to implement the Minsk agreement by keeping its troops in Ukraine and arming the rebels.

Moscow, which denies direct involvement in the conflict, has taken the side of the separatists in accusing Ukrainian forces of attacking rebel positions in urban areas in violation of the Minsk agreement.


----------



## Hindustani78

_Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko pays tribute to the residents of Mariupol, who were killed in shelling on January 24, 2015 (UNIAN photo)_


----------



## gau8av

Hindustani78 said:


> _Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko pays tribute to the residents of Mariupol, who were killed in shelling on January 24, 2015 (UNIAN photo)_


wonder how much vodka he's had when this pic was taken...


----------



## Galad

Hindustani78 said:


> _Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko pays tribute to the residents of Mariupol, who were killed in shelling on January 24, 2015 (UNIAN photo)_


Shelling done from position of Kiev forces(neo-nazis from "Azov" openly admitted it). Need to do much better work -none is believing lies of your Kiev masters.
And another big company " Ukrainian Coal" is about to be declared bankrupt .Created in 2003 with goal-buying the coal from state owned shafts and selling it after to various electricity producing companies . Ukraine needs to have 3,5 mln. tones of coal for the winter - now in warehouse there is just 1 mnl.tones.No money to buy coal and now government of "our man " Yats wants to finish the company .


----------



## vostok

"our man " Yats - The Boy Who Cried Wolf


----------



## Hindustani78

*


In Rivne oblast units of territorial defence battalion undergo operational coordination | Міністерство оборони України

Friday, June 12.* RIVNE OBLAST — The units of territorial defence battalion undergo operational coordination.

Servicemen have already had the individual training and now undergo the operational coordination of platoons.

There are 6 heads of village councils, 5 PMs of regional, municipal and village councils, 14 participants of combat operations, headmasters, journalists etc. among those who undergo the field drills.

The infantry battalion is designed to protect and defend the State Border in Rivne oblast. During the drills, the participants learnt to use Zu-23-2 antiaircraft mounts and 82 mm mortars. They underwent firearms training (small arms, grenade launchers and anti-tank weapon, grenades).

After these drills, the soldiers will come back home.









*********************




Over the course of the exercise watched the head of Sumy Regional State Administration Mykola Klochko, Deputy Chief of Staff Command of the Land Force of Ukraine Major-General Nikolai Popelskyy, Deputy Commissioner of Sumy regional military colonel Sergey Shulyakov, district and city military commissioners and chairmen of district state administrations.












***************


----------



## Hindustani78

In Chernihiv garrison held scientific seminar dedicated to solving issues concerning the Armed Forces and other security agencies Ukraine real estate.

In this event, held at the initiative of the leadership of the Presidential Administration of Ukraine, attended by officers of the State Scientific Testing Center of the Armed Forces of Ukraine (c. Chernigov) and the General Staff of the Armed Forces of Ukraine, representatives of local authorities and heads of the enterprises in the region.


----------



## Hindustani78

In Chernihiv region culminated command post exercise of territorial defense. These representatives were involved in military commissariat, experienced military instructors and military service who formed a detachment of territorial defense in the area.During training at one of the training grounds of military service conducted practical training on fire, tactical, medical training and firing small arms. Moreover, brawl mouth and newly platoon detachment performed tasks on important sites of the regional 

















*****************
Ten Ukrainian soldiers wounded in Donbas conflict zone in last day| Ukrinform
KYIV, June 12 /Ukrinform/. During the last day no casualties among Ukrainian servicemen have been reported, ten soldiers have been wounded in the area of the anti-terrorist operation in Donbas as a result of hostilities and military clashes.

Spokesman for the Presidential Administration on the anti-terrorist operation, Colonel Andriy Lysenko said this at a briefing in Kyiv on Friday, an Ukrinform correspondent reported.

"Over the past day, fortunately, no our soldiers were killed, another ten were injured as a result of military clashes," he said. 

*******************
Maryinka shelled again: militants use mortars, self-propelled artillery systems| Ukrinform
KYIV, June 12 /Ukrinform/Pro-Russian militants have resumed shelling ATO forces in the town of Maryinka, Donetsk region, using mortars and self-propelled artillery systems.

MP and coordinator of the Interior Ministry's Kyiv-1 special patrol police battalion Yevhen Deidei wrote on his Facebook page on Friday.

"The situation is exacerbated. Maryinka is again under militants' shelling. Positions of the ATO forces are fired at with self-propelled artillery systems and mortars," Deidei wrote.

There are no casualties among Ukrainian soldiers reported. 

********************

87% of fortifications already built in Donbas - Poroshenko| Ukrinform
KYIV, June 12 /Ukrinform/. The average level of completion of the fortifications being built in Donetsk region is 87%.

President of Ukraine Petro Poroshenko said this, paying working visit to Donetsk region, an Ukrinform correspondent has reported.

"The average level of plan performance is 87%," Poroshenko said.

Having familiarized with the construction of fortification facilities in the* "M" sector*, the President noted the strategic importance of the Mariupol outpost. "We must do everything possible to promptly, within two weeks, complete construction of defensive fortifications in Mariupol direction," Poroshenko stressed.

*************





Fire in pipeline in Donetsk region caused by shelling: smoke column seen 40 km away - read on - uatoday.tv

A gas pipeline was damaged and caught fire in the Donetsk region as a result of shelling by Russian-backed militants

*UNIAN* - "A mortar attack launched by militants damaged a gas pipeline on the territory of Yasinovaty district, between Krasnogorovka and Novokalinovo, with gas burning in close proximity to Avdiyivka. Reports of casualties are being checked," Head of the Chief Directorate of the Interior Ministry of Ukraine in Donetsk Region Vyacheslav Abroskin wrote on Friday on his page on *Facebook*.

Abroskin said that the militants continued to fire. From 05:00 in the morning the militants have been shelling from tanks and mortars at positions of the Ukrainian military in Avdiyivka and then began firing on a medium-pressure gas pipeline in the village of Krasnohorivka, a correspondent of Ukrainian news

The pipeline has been damaged in three places and started to burn. A smoke column can be seen from 40 kilometers. Rescuers and military doctors have been deployed at the scene, but the fire has not been localized yet.
The fire point cannot be approached closer than one and a half kilometers. The situation is aggravated by the fact that is located near a forest belt, with some trees already in fire. The shelling continues. No information about casualties has been reported yet.

************
Interfax
11:06
Four Ukrainian soldiers injured in fighting near Krymske - Hennadiy Moskal


----------



## Hindustani78

Sumy Military Garrison, despite the workload, always find time and opportunity to communicate with children and their patriotic education.






***********************



Navy Armed Forces of Ukraine conducted at a training grounds Odesa Company tactical live firing exercise. Tactical training involved to mouth marines separate battalion of coastal defense Naval Forces of Ukraine, reconnaissance, artillery and tank units, and naval aviation. Force worked kontrzasadnyh preparation and conduct of operations.














*************

OSCE reports militants' military hardware amassed near Ukrainian-controlled Mariupol : UNIAN news




"In a number of locations in "DPR" –controlled areas northeast of Mariupol, an SMM UAV spotted, inter alia, 14 main battle tanks (MBT), 48 armoured personnel carriers, and two engineering vehicles," the OSCE SMM said in its update on June 12 based on the information received as of 1930 Kyiv time on June 11, 2015.

An SMM ground patrol observed an additional MBT in the same general area.

What is more, further north – around "DPR"-controlled Ilovaisk (30km east-south-east of Donetsk) – an SMM UAV saw 32 military-type trucks.

************
Interfax 
*June 13, 2015
11:57*
Ukrainian soldier killed in militia shelling - Luhansk governor Moskal

**********
Six Ukrainian servicemen killed, 14 wounded in past 24 hours | Reuters
Sat Jun 13, 2015 7:03am EDT
Six Ukrainian servicemen have been killed and 14 wounded in separatist eastern territory in the past 24 hours, despite a four-month-old ceasefire deal, the Ukrainian military said on Saturday.

The truce brokered by the leaders of Ukraine, Russia, Germany and France has stemmed large-scale fighting but skirmishes claim lives almost daily on both sides, and international monitors have warned of the threat of a bigger flare-up.

The situation is particularly tense around the airport near rebel-controlled Donetsk city, military spokesman Andriy Lysenko said.

"The enemy threw tanks, armored personnel carriers and heavy artillery into battle. We emphasize that rebels are also firing at residential areas," he said in a briefing.

The casualties were a result of shelling by pro-Russian separatists as well as encounters with mines, he said.

Meanwhile separatist officials accused Ukrainian forces of firing at the village of Oktyabrsky near Donetsk, wounding two civilians, and shelling three districts of the city over the past day, rebel press service DAN reported.

On Thursday, the Organization for Security and Cooperation in Europe said that despite assertions to the contrary, neither side has completed the withdrawal of heavy weapons as agreed in the ceasefire deal.

(Reporting by Alessandra Prentice and Pavel Polityuk; Editing by Raissa Kasolowsky)


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## vostok

Ukraine’s Debt Reaches 100 Percent of GDP- Opposition Law maker
Ukraine’s debt is one trillion hryvnias and has reached 100 percent of GDP, Yury Boiko, leader of the Opposition Bloc faction in the Ukrainian Parliament, said.
Ukraine’s national debt have amassed to one trillion hryvnias ($47.6 billion) and is 100 percent of country’s GDP, Yury Boiko, leader of the Opposition Bloc faction in the Ukrainian Parliament, claimed.
"Ukraine’s debt is one trillion hryvnias and has reached 100 percent of GDP. During the last year, it increased by three times. It is a serious problem the government tries to ignore," Boiko said.
According to the lawmaker, the Ukrainian government is living on credit alone; it just recently borrowed $12 billion.
Ukrainian officials make foreign visits only with one goal – to ask for loans, Boiko added. While the real economy remains in crisis, the government is not taking measures to increase its budget income and to index wages and pensions.
Earlier, the Ukrainian Finance Ministry reported that as for March 31 the national debt was an estimated $54 billion. However, financial experts have repeatedly warned that by the end of 2015 the situation would be critical, with the debt comprising 90-100 percent of GDP.
Ukraine’s Debt Reaches 100 Percent of GDP - Opposition Lawmaker / Sputnik International

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

An Ukrainian serviceman patrols in a school destroyed after a shelling between Ukrainian forces and pro-Russian separatists in Pisky village, Donetsk region on June 10, 2015. 
© AFP 





Fierce fighting erupts near ruins of Donetsk airport - watch on - uatoday.tv
14:30 Jun. 13, 2015
Ceasefire violations continue in east Ukraine 

Fighting has intensified around Donetsk airport, with Russian-backed militants moving armored vehicles up to the line of contact, according to a statement made on Wednesday, June 10 by Ukrainian Presidential Administration spokesman *Andriy Lysenko*. 

Heavy battle also erupted at Donetsk airport in Ukraine's east on Friday (June 12). Footage, obtained by Reuters, shows pro-Moscow separatists firing automatic machine guns after a shell hit building few hundred meters away from the airport terminal where they have taken positions. Few minutes later a tank and an APC arrived and fired several shots in the direction of Ukrainian army positions.

Three civilians and two Ukrainian soldiers were killed in eastern Ukraine within 24 hours up to midday on Thursday, June 11, Kyiv's military said, further eroding a four-month-old ceasefire in the separatist conflict.


----------



## vostok

Happy Western Ukrainians enjoy visa-free regime with the EU. That is - with Poland, where half of them (the other half - in Russia) work as laborers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

JCCC observes intense shelling of Luhanske | Міністерство оборони України
Saturday, June 13. DONBAS – According to the monitors of the Joint Centre for Control and Coordination, the Ukrainian positions near Luhanske are under intense shelling.

On June 12, JCCC stopped fire for 5 times from 06:00 p.m. to 09:00 p.m.

Totally, there were 14 attacks even with 122 and 152 mm artillery to be withdrawn under the Minsk agreements from Horlivka and Vuhlehirsk (terrorist-controlled).

On June 13, JCCC monitors submitted the documented facts of shelling to the monitors of the OSCE SMM.

****************
Illegal armed formations intensify shelling | Міністерство оборони України
According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, yesterday, the enemy completed 109 attacks against the Ukrainian positions.

Militants shelled Novotoshkivka with Grad multiple rocket launchers, Zolote with 120 mm mortars.

Donetsk outskirts are still the flashpoint. Terrorists shelled Opytne, Butovka mine, Taramchuk, Starohnativka, Mariynka with weapons forbidden by the Minsk Agreements.

The enemy used tanks against Vodyane and Opytne.

Russian terrorist groups attacked Novoselivka Druha with 82 mm mortars.

The enemy shelled Shyroka Balka with 152 mm artillery, Novhorodske with 120 mm mortars.

Krymske was shelled with 120 mm mortars.

Terrorists attacked Kirove, Leninske and Luhanske with small arms, grenade launchers, armament of armored vehicles and mortars.

***************

On Saturday evening, Ukrainian troops repelled a new attack by militants' infantry on the town of Maryinka in Donetsk region, the press service wrote on Twitter.

"At about 2130 Kyiv time [on Saturday, June 13], the enemy started shelling our positions near the town of Maryinka, using 122mm-caliber artillery systems and 120mm-caliber mortars. Sabotage-reconnaissance groups were attempting to break through," the tweet reads.

At about 2230 Kyiv time, the intensity of firing on the Ukrainian positions weakened, though it continued. The Ukrainian troops opened intensive return fire on the enemy.

"By 2300, an attack by two enemy infantry groups had been repelled. After a proper rebuff, the enemy's attempts to storm have considerably been scaled down," the tweet reads.

***************************
Interfax
2015-06-13
15:11
Luhansk militias claim to have captured two Ukrainian soldiers near Pervomaisk


----------



## Hindustani78

One Ukraine soldier killed, 21 hurt in clashes with separatists | Zee News
Last Updated: Sunday, June 14, 2015 - 19:55
Kiev: Ukraine`s military on Sunday said escalating clashes between government forces and pro-Russian insurgents in the separatist east left one Ukrainian soldier dead and 21 injured.

A top military adviser for Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko said the fighting had intensified around the rebel-held airport of the insurgents` de facto capital Donetsk.

"The past day of combat (in the war zone) saw one Ukrainian serviceman die and 21 being injured," Oleksandr Motuzyanyk told reporters.

The latest casualties near the twisting and hotly disputed line separating Ukrainian forces from their heavily-armed foes add to the strains of a February truce designed to end one of Europe`s deadliest conflicts in decades.

About 50 people have been reported killed this month -- a figure that fails to include the deaths suffered by the secretive and partially splintered rebel command.

The February accords that the leaders of Germany and France helped broker had initially helped limit the fighting to hotspots whose status had been under dispute from the start.

But last week more than 35 people died as intense mortar and artillery fire returned to previously quiet eastern regions of the former Soviet state.

Western monitors said the clashes came after both sides pulled their heaviest guns up to the truce line in apparent preparation for a hot summer campaign.

AFP


----------



## Hindustani78

A year has passed since the terrible tragedy when 49 died in the disaster Ukraine military transport aircraft IL-76. Killed 40 paratroopers 25th separate airborne brigade, who flew in rotation to the Lugansk airport and 9 crew members. The plane, which was carrying were military, was shot down by Russian terrorists on the night of June 14 while landing at the airfield Lugansk.


----------



## Hindustani78

On the ground firing range highly mobile airborne troops of the Armed Forces of Ukraine in Zhytomyr region, completed phase control tactical and combatant classes of stages firing of one of the units GVA. Over the course of practical lessons observed Chief of General Staff - Chief of the Armed Forces of Ukraine Colonel-General Viktor Muzhenko and Acting Commander of highly mobile airborne troops of the Armed Forces of Ukraine Colonel Igor Lunev.


----------



## Galad

Hindustani78 said:


> Illegal armed formations intensify shelling | Міністерство оборони України
> According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, yesterday, the enemy completed 109 attacks against the Ukrainian positions.
> 
> Militants shelled Novotoshkivka with Grad multiple rocket launchers, Zolote with 120 mm mortars.
> 
> Donetsk outskirts are still the flashpoint. Terrorists shelled Opytne, Butovka mine, Taramchuk, Starohnativka, Mariynka with weapons forbidden by the Minsk Agreements.
> 
> The enemy used tanks against Vodyane and Opytne.
> 
> Russian terrorist groups attacked Novoselivka Druha with 82 mm mortars.
> 
> The enemy shelled Shyroka Balka with 152 mm artillery, Novhorodske with 120 mm mortars.
> 
> Krymske was shelled with 120 mm mortars.
> 
> Terrorists attacked Kirove, Leninske and Luhanske with small arms, grenade launchers, armament of armored vehicles and mortars.


I see hard at work following orders of your employers as always.And as always failed to fool even one person.Look what your employers are doing to people of Donbas.








Who are the terrorists here-your Kiev employers or their victims?Care to answer?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

Of course there is only 1 side fighting while the other side is innocent and does nothing.


----------



## Galad

Penguin said:


> Of course there is only 1 side fighting while the other side is innocent and does nothing.


So come go ahead and find a single case when NAF did murder civilians,kids,women,elders as your beloved Kiev war-criminals and neo-nazis are doing everyday?Go ahead and find a single case when NAF intentionally shelling civilian infrastructure as your beloved Kiev war-criminals and neo-nazis are doing everyday.From other hand there are plenty of videos what your buddies in Kiev are doing everyday for more than 1 year.Suggestion-go educate yourself on the matter or keep living in ignorance(something tells me you will choose 2nd option).Work of certain Graham Philips is good for starting.Hopefully you will not have a problem with his English.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

Galad said:


> So come go ahead and find a single case when NAF did murder civilians,kids,women,elders as *your beloved Kiev war-criminals and neo-nazis* are doing everyday?Go ahead and find a single case when NAF intentionally shelling civilian infrastructure as your beloved Kiev war-criminals and neo-nazis are doing everyday.From other hand there are plenty of videos what *your buddies* in Kiev are doing everyday for more than 1 year.Suggestion-go educate yourself on the matter or keep living in ignorance(something tells me you will choose 2nd option).Work of certain Graham Philips is good for starting.Hopefully you will not have a problem with his English.


Who says I have any sympathy for ANY of the parties involved?
ONe thin is clear and that is that you have taken a side.
Looking forward to your next agitprop-post, in which you hopefully will finally start quoting those posts of mine that are so damning.

.


----------



## bobo6661

Galad said:


> So come go ahead and find a single case when NAF did murder civilians,kids,women,elders as your beloved Kiev war-criminals and neo-nazis are doing everyday?Go ahead and find a single case when NAF intentionally shelling civilian infrastructure as your beloved Kiev war-criminals and neo-nazis are doing everyday.From other hand there are plenty of videos what your buddies in Kiev are doing everyday for more than 1 year.Suggestion-go educate yourself on the matter or keep living in ignorance(something tells me you will choose 2nd option).Work of certain Graham Philips is good for starting.Hopefully you will not have a problem with his English.



mass graves found in sloviansk after your freedom fighters moved out
Dispatches: Mass Grave Found in Eastern Ukraine | Human Rights Watch

and yee no victims in LNR and DPR no russians no bodes they got this now :
Russia deploys new Mobile Crematories into Ukraine


Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


oh some anty nazi fighter on picture:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/610111893324328961


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

More proof of Russian involvement.


----------



## Galad

bobo6661 said:


> and yee no victims in LNR and DPR no russians no bodes they got this now :
> Russia deploys new Mobile Crematories into Ukraine


Try again but harder-those mobile crematoriums are from last spring brought by your buddies from Kiev ,even Germany did donate some.For more than 1 year despite the garbage passing for news in mind of people like you there is no single proof neither from NATO(North Atlantic Terrorist Organization) nor USA for Russian soldiers apart from claims.Speaking about nazis -plenty of picks of them in this very thread.Suggestion do a simple search to see your buddies from Azov&co but no no nazis in Ukraine in mind of people like you.Here another one of latest "achievements"of your buddies in Kiev ,but of course you have no problems with it.


----------



## Hindustani78

Father Alex Bogdan and consecrated the newly built dugout one of the units of the Armed Forces of Ukraine. According to the clergy, the military rather intense rhythm of life, and they, like all people, require communication with God.- It is the basis for courage and spiritual stability are necessary for military sacred cause - protecting the homeland, - the military chaplains.





Militants shell Ukrainian positions 40 times overnight| Ukrinform

KYIV, June 15 /Ukrinform/. The situation in the area of the anti-terrorist operation remains tense - during the last day the fighters of illegal armed groups continued to shell positions of Ukrainian troops and the settlements of Donbas.

This is reported by the press center for the anti-terrorist operation.

From 18:00 until this morning Russian-terrorist forces resorted to the use of weapons against our soldiers 40 times.

Until midnight, the criminals shelled the villages of Opytne, Taramchuk, Berezove, Pisky, Krasnohorivka and the town of Maryinka using prohibited by the Minsk agreements mortars and howitzers of caliber exceeding 100mm.

In the area of Artemivsk militants again fired 120mm mortars at the villages of Zolote and Kamyshevakha and at the village of Sokolnyky in the area of Luhansk.

After midnight, the militants mostly shelled Maryinka. They used 120mm mortars and multiple rocket launchers. The terrorists also shelled the villages of Hranitne, Novohryhorivka, Bohdanivka and Krasnohorivka with 122mm howitzers.

Using the same weapons, mercenaries shelled our positions near the village of Stepne in the Luhansk sector, and the village of Novotoshkivka in the Artemivsk sector twice.

The positions of the Ukrainian Armed Forces near the villages of Pisky and Opytne were attacked by the enemy's tank.

In the Mariupol sector the night was relatively quiet, except for isolated cases of firing small arms and rocket-propelled grenades.

The enemy continues conducting active aerial reconnaissance. Ukrainian military observed 16 overflights of the enemy's UAVs overnight.

*************
Two volunteers freed from militant captivity| Ukrinform
KYIV, June 15 /Ukrinform/. On Sunday, June 14, two Ukrainian civil volunteers have been freed from militant captivity.

Adviser to Deputy Defense Minister Vasyl Budyk wrote this on his Facebook page on Sunday.

"Today, two of our volunteers Serhiy Lozynskiy and Yulia Petrenko, have been released as a result of joint efforts by a combined group of the State Security Service, the Defense Ministry's interaction department, and the Minsk group for humanitarian issues," Budyk wrote. 

****************

***************
The Maryinka Police Station destroyed by shelling.
© Volodymyr Petrov








Soldiers of the 28th Brigade drive an infantry fighting vehicle in Maryinka on June 13.
© Volodymyr Petrov




A car covered with bulletholes is seen through sand bags at the 28th Brigade's positions on the frontline in Maryinka.
© Volodymyr Petrov




Nina shows one of the rooms in her house destroyed by severe shelling which continued for 13 hours on June 3 in Maryinka during an attempt to take over the town.
© Volodymyr Petrov





****************
*Ukrainian forces capture Russian mercenary in Shyrokyne : UNIAN news*
*15.06.2015 | 11:10*
*The Right Sector volunteer military unit said on Sunday that it had captured a Russian citizen fighting for the Donetsk People’s Republic militant organization in Shyrokyne near Mariupol, Ukrainian television’s 112 Ukraina channel has reported*





"While conducting intelligence activities on the demarcation line, we captured a Russian soldier in the village of Shyrokyne. He had a military ID and a passport of the DPR. An investigation is being carried out now," the commander said.

According to documents shown to journalists, the prisoner was a driver-mechanic of a military unit fighting in Shyrokyne and a resident of Stavropol region in Russia.

The Russian prisoner is now being detained by Right Sector.
*************************
Ukrainian soldier killed in Krymske, part of village left without power after shelling : UNIAN news
*Russian-backed militants repeatedly fired on the village of Krymske near the Bakhmutka highway from the village of Sokilnyky on Sunday, the press service of Governor of Luhansk Region Hennadiy Moskal said on Monday. *
a 36-year-old Ukrainian soldier was severely injured as a result of heavy mortar shelling.
"The wounded man was taken to hospital. Unfortunately, he died after a few hours," the report says.

The last mortar attack on the village of Krymske was at about 0300 on Monday.

"It is worth noting that the 35-kV power line was damaged as a result of mortar shelling, part of the village has no electricity. Repair work will begin after emergency crews get approval from the Ukrainian military," Moskal said.

************************


----------



## Hindustani78

*Monday, June 15*. KYIV — The President has visited the exposition of innovative products of dual purpose of the companies of the Network cluster of high technologies — association of Ukrainian companies that work actively to solve the urgent problems of the army and increase the defence capability of our state.

“The first samples provide serious grounds for optimism. We are doing everything to organize mass production,” the President noted. According to him, it goes about night vision scopes, artillery fire control systems, improved protection of communications in the army and drones that will be protected from the impact of electronic warfare.


----------



## Hindustani78

********************
JCCC – OSCE: Avdiyvka is under shelling | Міністерство оборони України
*Monday, June 15*. DONBAS — The press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ reports, the militants in Donetsk oblast still make provocations in order to escalate the conflict and violate the Minsk agreements. Particularly, they cynically destroy the infrastructure of local communities.

On June 14, the illegal armed formations shelled Avdiyvka. Three 122 mm artillery shots targeted the industrial facilities of the Avdiyvka Coke Plant.

Bandits shelled a residential quarter with tank armament. A garage and a car, a nine-storey building were destroyed by 125 mm rounds.

Generally, the tensest situation in the region is in Avdiyvka. On June 14, there were 54 violations of the ceasefire with use of multiple rocket launchers, artillery, tanks, mortars, and small arms. The Ukrainian party of the JCCC submitted all the facts of the ceasefire violation to the OSCE SMM monitors.

The pictures show the facts of Avdiyvka shelling.


----------



## Galad

Kiev openly move 2S7 Pion to front line while at the same time accusing DNR/LNR they are responsible for not following Minsk2 agreement





More of Kiev "victories"
- according to official stats 1,2 mln people have lost their jobs last year(therefore unofficial is much bigger-Kiev always lie)
-since January 2015 more than 30 billion hryvnias have been issued by CB-without any backing
-38 banks are in process of closing
-13 under "temporal" CB administration
-15 are put in category of problematic
-5th "voluntary "mobilization is in full force-people are being catch like animals in buses,cafes,supermarkets,on the streets
- Dear Misha(Saakashvili) for first time in his life has said a truth-Ukraine will need 20 years to reach economical situation from 2013
-biggest electricity company in Ukraine(owned by R.Ahkmetov with 27% market share and 50% of coal mining) is begging its creditors for restructuring -cannot service its 3 billions USD debt anymore
-another "wisdom" by one of Kiev propaganda channels "Inter" -wife of Poroshensko came to Slavyansk to help in repairs of kindergarten which has been shelled by terrorists from Karachun(the same mountain used by Kiev forces for their shelling of Slavyansk previous summer).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Fighting continues in east Ukraine - watch on - uatoday.tv
Jun. 15, 2015
Russian-backed militants fire heavily on Ukrainian army positions 

Fighting continues in East Ukraine with more than 40 *Russian-backed militants* continuing to shell Ukrainian troops.

Miltants over the weekend again *attacked the town of Maryinka* and the surrounding areas using 120mm mortars and multiple launch rocket systems, weapons prohibited in the February Minsk ceasefire agreement.


----------



## Hindustani78

Артилеристи завжди готові захистити Батьківщину | Міністерство оборони України

Given the fact that Ukraine adheres to all requirements of the Minsk agreements caliber artillery systems than 100 mm from the contact line assigned to the set distance. But defenders of our homeland - gunners - constantly train to improve schooling and coherence combat calculations and maintaining high combat capacity of the unit.In particular, in the Luhansk region of one of the military forces artillery brigades ATO had practical lessons from the output in the area of deployment and fire control panels.

Acting Battery Commander Lt. D. Roman said that the main purpose of the session was to work out personnel actions to minimize deployment and artillery systems with the original provisions in combat, as well as guidance on the different types of goals. According to the officer, working out of this regulation is extremely important in the practical training of artillerymen. After all, in order to keep within the statutory time and leave in the specified area as quickly as possible to bring guns in firing position and hit these targets, fighting crew must work out these actions than a dozen times.Among the personnel battery - many soldiers who have combat experience.

In particular, the personnel calculation gun battle under the command zhytomyryanyna who joined the army as a volunteer.- Our calculation gun battle together for almost six months. This time it was enough to learn to act as a team. Some of our guys took part in working out the real enemy targets near the Donetsk airport. And then the rhythm of combat is not the same as at the site. So we always try to work in forced pace. It is easier to get used to - says a soldier, gunner.

In his words, in calculating the gun battle - all mobilized. Is a former taxi driver, drivers, construction workers, but artillery system studied thoroughly. Know of weapons material and even introduced some innovations in maintenance "Hyacinthus". Gunners say that 152-mm "Hyacinth-B" although old gun system, but the proper use is a formidable weapon that strikes targets at a distance of over 30 kilometers.- For tactical and technical characteristics gun can do 6 rounds per minute - says commander fighting crew. - We are comrades through constant training in standard vkladayemos. 

Besides, now there are modern ways of guidance and calculate the coordinates for shooting. This allows us to quickly perform certain tasks.This time the "gods of war" practiced actions without performing firing. However, if the situation on the contact line will deteriorate, Ukrainian gunners ready for combat missions of homeland defense.


----------



## Hindustani78

Two Ukrainian servicemen killed in east Ukraine: Ukraine military| Reuters
Tue Jun 16, 2015 7:10am EDT

Two Ukrainian serviceman have been killed and five wounded in separatist eastern territories in the past 24 hours as fighting extended along a large stretch of the frontline, the Ukrainian military said on Tuesday.

Violence has intensified in recent weeks despite a ceasefire which was brokered in the Belarussian capital of Minsk in mid-February. Government forces and separatists regularly accuse each other of violations.

"The enemy is using practically all means of attack available, from snipers to heavy weapons. Active fighting is going on along a broad stretch of the frontline - from Granitnoye to Horlivka," Ukrainian military spokesman Andriy Lysenko said, referring to two towns around 95 km (59 miles) apart. Lysenko was speaking at a regular midday briefing.

Pro-Russian rebels were also firing at government troop positions further north in Luhansk region, he said in the televised briefing.

Senior separatist commander Eduard Basurin said three rebel fighters and five civilians had been wounded as a result of Ukrainian shelling of separatist-held territory, rebel press service DAN reported.

Representatives of Ukraine, Russia, the separatists and security watchdog OSCE were due to gather in Minsk later on Tuesday for one of their regular meetings on the implementation of the ceasefire deal.


----------



## Hindustani78

Volunteer drone captures numerous ceasefire violations - watch on - uatoday.tv
Jun. 16, 2015

Луганськ - 200 одиниць воєнної техніки виявив Полк "Дніпро-1" - YouTube


The Ukrainian volunteer Dnipro-1 Battalion on June 15 uploaded a 7-minute *video clip of drone footage* purporting to show heavy weapons located at four gigantic bases controlled by Russian-backed militants in Luhansk region.

In total, some 12 armoured infantry vechiles, 14 armoured personnel carriers, 47 Ural trucks, 49 KaMAZ trucks and 63 tanks are identified in the clip, as well as multipurpose tracked vehicles and other ordinance.

Russian leader Vladimir Putin and his subordinates in the Kremlin have repeatedly denied sending Russian troops and ordinance across the border into Ukraine. Russian leaders also denied sending troops to annex Ukraine's Crimea Peninsula last March.

A *ceasefire declaration* signed in February in Minsk, Belarus by the leaders of Ukraine, France, Germany and Russia, has been repeatedly *violated.* More than 100 Ukrainian soldiers have been killed since the truce was signed, thousands have been wounded, and some 2 million residents of Donbas have been forced to flee their homes.


----------



## Hindustani78

Russian-terrorist groups shelled Ukrainian positions for 58 times | Міністерство оборони України

Wednesday, June 17. DONBAS – According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, the militants shelled the Ukrainian positions for 58 times over the past 24 hours with mortars and howitzers.

About 30 militants attacked the Ukrainian positions near Mariynka. Their attacks ended in failure. Then, 150 bandits assaulted the Ukrainian positions under cover of 120 mm mortars. The data about fighting results and losses of both parties are being investigated.

The Russian-terrorist groups shelled Mariynka with 120 mm mortars and tank armaments before the assault.

In Luhansk oblast, the terrorists shelled Orikhove and Novotoshkivka with 122 mm howitzers and Zolote with 120 mm mortars, Triokhizbenka with grenade launchers.

Near Artemivsk, the enemy targeted the Ukrainian positions near Troitske with 122 mm mines, tank armament and portable Grad multiple rocket launchers.

Dnipro Battalion spots 200 units of militant equipment in Luhansk region : UNIAN news
16.06.2015
*The Dnipro-1 Battalion has discovered 200 units of militant equipment in Luhansk region with the help of air reconnaissance, the press service of the battalion wrote on its Facebook page on Tuesday. *






"We can speak frankly about more traces of the Russian equipment and mercenaries, including in the militant-occupied territory of Luhansk region," the report says.

In particular, in the area of Slovianoserbsk in Luhansk region, in the territory occupied by the Russian-backed militants, Ukrainian troops have spotted 24 tanks, 12 infanty combat vehicles, 14 armored personnel carriers and 11 Ural military trucks.

At another military depot on militant-occupied territory, the Ukrainian army observed 14 tanks and seven Ural trucks.

A significant number of Ural trucks and multi-purpose light-armored towing vehicles (MT-LB) were also spotted in other areas of the city.

In general, the Ukrainian armed forces found six multi-purpose light-armored towing vehicles, 12 airborne combat vehicles, 14 armored personnel carriers, 47 Ural trucks, 49 Kamaz trucks, and 63 tanks.

"And this is not all weaponry that is concentrated in militant-occupied Luhansk," the battalion said.


----------



## Galad

Hindustani78 said:


> Given the fact that Ukraine adheres to all requirements of the Minsk agreements caliber artillery systems than 100 mm from the contact line assigned to the set distance


Another day-another lie from you.I did posted a video in which your employers are moving 2s7 to front line.Try harder next time when posting lies.


Hindustani78 said:


> According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, the militants shelled the Ukrainian positions for 58 times over the past 24 hours with mortars and howitzers.


More lies from you and your employers.Here check what your employers are doing regularly and everyday to people of Donetsk and who is shelling who.


----------



## vostok

Locals of Krasnodon (Lugansk Republic) with militias help finishing recovery of the local hospital, which were fired by the Junta terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Galad

vostok said:


> Locals of Krasnodon (Lugansk Republic) with militias help finishing recovery of the local hospital, which were fired by the Junta terrorists.


Was about to post it too .


Hindustani78 said:


> The Russian-terrorist groups


The same " terrorists" repairing the hospital destroyed by your employers.Look above.So why not explain why you have no problem with everyday massive destruction and murder of civilians done by your Kiev employers?


Hindustani78 said:


> Given the fact that Ukraine adheres to all requirements of the Minsk agreements caliber artillery systems than 100 mm from the contact line assigned to the set distance.






Use your creative imagination(you being target of " Russian" secret weapons and cyber-attacks was good) and explain how such huge huge damage is done from artillery less than 100 mm.It was done by your employers once again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Russian-terrorist groups shelled Ukrainian positions for 58 times | Міністерство оборони України
Wednesday, June 17. DONBAS – According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, the militants shelled the Ukrainian positions for 58 times over the past 24 hours with mortars and howitzers.

About 30 militants attacked the Ukrainian positions near Mariynka. Their attacks ended in failure. Then, 150 bandits assaulted the Ukrainian positions under cover of 120 mm mortars. The data about fighting results and losses of both parties are being investigated.

The Russian-terrorist groups shelled Mariynka with 120 mm mortars and tank armaments before the assault.

In Luhansk oblast, the terrorists shelled Orikhove and Novotoshkivka with 122 mm howitzers and Zolote with 120 mm mortars, Triokhizbenka with grenade launchers.

Near Artemivsk, the enemy targeted the Ukrainian positions near Troitske with 122 mm mines, tank armament and portable Grad multiple rocket launchers. 

**********************
Ukrainian Navy undergoes tactical training in Odesa and Mykolaiv oblasts | Міністерство оборони України
On June 15-18, the Ukrainian Navy undergoes tactical training with involvement of naval, aviation and army components.

The units work out joint actions of ships, marines, naval aviation, and artillery of coastal guard. The training is featured by dynamism and actions on unknown territory. Servicemen who participated in the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) are involved in the drills.

Today, a group of servicemen has landed in the south of Odesa oblast. Another group of servicemen has moved to the defined region, blocked an imaginary enemy recon group. Then, the black berets have destroyed the enemy.

One unit of marines landed from the Kirovohrad (U401) ship and performed the defined maneuvers.














The Joint Centre for Ceasefire Control and Coordination (JCCC) hosted a daily briefing for the representatives of the OSCE Special Monitoring Mission (SMM) regarding the general situation along the demarcation line in the east of Ukraine.

According to Maj. Gen. Andriy Taran, Chief of the Ukrainian Party of the Joint Centre for Ceasefire Control and Coordination, the bandits made attempts to enter the Ukrainian Government-controlled territory in order to capture positions. Particularly, there were two battles near Mariynka ended in the enemy’s failure. The ceasefire was achieved after the involvement of the Ukrainian and Russian parties of the JCCC.

Moreover, on June 15, the OSCE SMM received the evidence of destruction of the communities infrastructure in the region.









the funeral held by anti-terrorist operations senior administrative officer Officer Operational Command "West", Major Alexei Boguslav Igorovych.Farewell to a hero was in the City House of Culture. Soldier buried in the cemetery at the Alley of Heroes. To support his wife and two children of the deceased officers arrived Directorate of Operational Command "West".Mayor Bohuslav Alex began service in the Armed Forces of Ukraine in 1997. In the area of ATO tasks performed more than three months, where he fell ill. From complications of the disease officer died.


----------



## Echo_419

Galad said:


> Was about to post it too .
> 
> The same " terrorists" repairing the hospital destroyed by your employers.Look above.So why not explain why you have no problem with everyday massive destruction and murder of civilians done by your Kiev employers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use your creative imagination(you being target of " Russian" secret weapons and cyber-attacks was good) and explain how such huge huge damage is done from artillery less than 100 mm.It was done by your employers once again.



Surely no one is stupid enough to do that,you need something bigger than a 100mm to do that kind of damage


----------



## Hindustani78

Echo_419 said:


> Surely no one is stupid enough to do that,you need something bigger than a 100mm to do that kind of damage



War is going on there and people have been killed in thousands . Ukraine has lost its territories and NATO is confirming about Russian troops are stationed over there and yesterday there was even one drone footage of Luhansk .


----------



## Echo_419

Hindustani78 said:


> War is going on there and people have been killed in thousands . Ukraine has lost its territories and NATO is confirming about Russian troops are stationed over there and yesterday there was even one drone footage of Luhansk .



& who is responsible for all of this


----------



## vostok

Thirtieth humanitarian convoy arrived to Donbass from Russia.
In total, during the conflict, Russia donated *37 THOUSAND TONS* of humanitarian goods to Donbass people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Coastal artillery Naval Forces of Ukraine impressive sea targets during tactical exercises

Within the complex exercise artillery units of coastal defense Naval Forces of Ukraine completed the task of firing surface targets destruction with standard weapons in various parts of the coast by night and day, from closed firing positions and direct fire. Defense plots coast coastal artillery carried out in collaboration with groups ship, naval aviation and marines.










Faculty of flight Kharkiv Air Force University named after Ivan Kozhedub (HUPS) to acquire training aircraft L-39 "Albatros", continues flying practice.The flights are carried out at the airport educational Aviation Brigade where all necessary conditions. Aircraft undergoing flights are in good condition and fully equipped with fuel and lubricants. Along with future officers-pilots are constantly aviation instructors and professors connection flight faculty who help in the development of a new generation of military pilots.













The map reflecting the situation in Donbas as of 12.00 on June 19 has been released by the information and analytical center of the Ukrainian National Security and Defense Council.






***********************

55 Grad rockets fired on ATO forces near Novotoshkivske on Thursday : UNIAN news
"In the morning, 55 Grad rockets hit the positions of the Ukrainian troops near the village of Novotoshkivske. The town of Zolote was under repeat mortar fire. Militants fired heavy machine guns and automatic grenade launchers on the town of Schastia," the ATO press center said.

Militants used 152mm-caliber howitzers, mortars of various calibers, grenade launchers and small arms to fire on the villages of Luhanske, Troyitske, Novozvanivka, and the town of Svitlodarsk. In the afternoon, 120mm-caliber shells exploded near the town of Popasna in Luhansk region.

"The Russian proxy forces have again used heavy artillery systems and small arms to shell the village of Shyrokyne," the ATO press center said.

Піски - Апокаліпсис. Під обстрілом артилерії російсько-терористичних військ. - YouTube


----------



## Hindustani78

Reuters / Thursday, June 18, 2015
Members of the Ukrainian armed forces fire a grenade launcher, following what servicemen said was a shooting attack from the positions of fighters of the separatist self-proclaimed Donetsk People's Republic, in Avdiivka in Donetsk region, Ukraine, June 18, 2015. REUTERS/Maksim Levin


----------



## Superboy

at least 2180 hardcore soldiers killed in Donbas so far

At least 2,180 soldiers killed in Russia's war against Ukraine


----------



## Hindustani78

Echo_419 said:


> & who is responsible for all of this



Ukraine left CTSO shortly after the Georgian War in 2008 and during that time only Sevastapol Port treaty related to the black sea fleet was expiring and on that the gas crisis.


----------



## Superboy

Echo_419 said:


> & who is responsible for all of this




Maidan. It was only 2 months from scheduled election.


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> Maidan. It was only 2 months from scheduled election.



Tensions were going on long before the maidan.


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> Tensions were going on long before the maidan.




True. Ukraine is a sad country just like Syria. But the whole conflict could have been avoided had they went ahead with the scheduled election instead of storming the presidential building.


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> True. Ukraine is a sad country just like Syria. But the whole conflict could have been avoided had they went ahead with the scheduled election instead of storming the presidential building.



I think it was more with the tensions in Syria,Libya and Iraq. Kharkiv treaty was like the begining as the Russian Federation was working to upgrade Syrian Tartus port shortly after that Treaty.


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> I think it was more with the tensions in Syria,Libya and Iraq. Kharkiv treaty was like the begining as the Russian Federation was working to upgrade Syrian Tartus port shortly after that Treaty.




Maidan is a coup. Think of it as Palpatine usurping power and becoming the emperor. In this case it is Poroshenko usurpring power and becoming the president.


----------



## Superboy

rebels fight hardcore Maidan soldiers in Donetsk


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> Maidan is a coup. Think of it as Palpatine usurping power and becoming the emperor. In this case it is Poroshenko usurpring power and becoming the president.



Why Maidan happened ? It was because of the rising prices, economic collapse, corruption, gas crisis etc and i think Kharkiv agreement was the starting.


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> Why Maidan happened ? It was because of the rising prices, economic collapse, corruption, gas crisis etc and i think Kharkiv agreement was the starting.




It was basically Poroshenko wanting to usurp power. He had been the leader of Maidan since the very start.


----------



## Superboy

rebels test body armor


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> It was basically Poroshenko wanting to usurp power. He had been the leader of Maidan since the very start.



Maidan was done by those who believes in the soveriginity of Ukraine.

Ukrainian troops destroy diversionists near Mariupol | Міністерство оборони України
According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, the illegal armed formations violated the ceasefire for 72 times over the past 24 hours. They used the weapons forbidden by the Minsk agreements.

The most intensive actions were near Donetsk and in Luhansk oblast.

Moreover, there were 5 attempts of fighting with the enemy’s diversionists in the region ended in the enemy’s failure.

Terrorists shelled the Ukrainian positions near Zaitsevo, Kirovo, Mayorsk and Leninske with 152 mm howitzers and 120 mm mortars. Militants also attacked Mariynka, Pisky, Opytne and Krasnohorivka near Donetsk and communities in the region along the demarcation line.

The Ukrainian troops destroyed a group of diversionists near Mariupol.

****************
Red Cross sends more than one hundred tons of humanitarian aid to Luhansk| Ukrinform
KYIV, June 19 /Ukrinform/. The International Committee of the Red Cross has sent nearly 110 tons of food and personal hygiene means to the residents of Luhansk region.

Spokesman for the Presidential Administration on the anti-terrorist operation, Colonel Andriy Lysenko said this at a briefing in Kyiv on Friday, an Ukrinform correspondent reports.

"The International Committee of the Red Cross has sent seven trucks with humanitarian aid, including nearly 110 tons of food and personal hygiene products for the residents of Luhansk region," he said.

*********************
Seven Ukrainian soldiers wounded over last 24 hours - read on - uatoday.tv
13:20 Jun. 20, 2015
Ukrainian militayr spokesman reports on no losses

Ukrainian military spokesman Andriy Lysenko announces that seven Ukrainian soldiers were wounded on June 19 in east Ukraine.

"The militants still try to break into the Ukrainian territory through the twon of Maryinka. They are actively usibg heavy atillery,", Lysenko said.

One Ukrainian soldier *was wounded* on June 18.


----------



## vostok

Major Ukrainian TVC hannel Slammed for 'Russian Colors' in Logo.





Ukrainian TV channel “112 Ukraine” has received probably the most ridiculous charge ever: its logo represents the colors of Russia.
It would be funny, if it were not so sad: the letter was signed by the chief of the National TV and radio Council, and it may have the severest consequences for the broadcaster.
Citing citizens’ complaints, he demanded the owner’s “comprehensive explanations” in regard to the TV channel’s logo comprising red, blue and white – the “colors of the flag of aggressor country Russia.”




The letter contained an enclosed print copy of an enraged reader slamming the TV channel for “constant trolling”, “fake experts” and “unprofessionalism” and demanding that it be fined for “displaying the aggressor’s flag colors”.




“112 Ukraine” was launched in November 2013. In June 2015 it surpassed its closest rival – Petro Poroshenko’s TV channel 5 – by two times in the share of news programs.
The TV channel in response called on the National TV and Radio Council’s chief to “stop suppressing independent broadcasters and finding fault with senseless things.”
It also reminded that Petro Poroshenko’s TV channel 5 has a logo whose red color resembles a communist flag – something the president has outlawed.




The TV channel also reprimanded the National TV and Radio Council’s chief for failing to note that the red, blue and white colors also resemble the flags of France, the Netherlands, Slovenia, Slovakia, Serbia, Croatia and the United States.
It is time to inform Ukraine’s EU partners and the United States that their flags represent the Russian flag, which is an unforgivable mistake, the official’s logic hints.
Maybe Petro Poroshenko should ink a decree and outlaw the three colors in Ukraine.
Major Ukrainian TV Channel Slammed for 'Russian Colors' in Logo / Sputnik International


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> Maidan was done by those who believes in the soveriginity of Ukraine.
> 
> Ukrainian troops destroy diversionists near Mariupol | Міністерство оборони України
> According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, the illegal armed formations violated the ceasefire for 72 times over the past 24 hours. They used the weapons forbidden by the Minsk agreements.
> 
> The most intensive actions were near Donetsk and in Luhansk oblast.
> 
> Moreover, there were 5 attempts of fighting with the enemy’s diversionists in the region ended in the enemy’s failure.
> 
> Terrorists shelled the Ukrainian positions near Zaitsevo, Kirovo, Mayorsk and Leninske with 152 mm howitzers and 120 mm mortars. Militants also attacked Mariynka, Pisky, Opytne and Krasnohorivka near Donetsk and communities in the region along the demarcation line.
> 
> The Ukrainian troops destroyed a group of diversionists near Mariupol.
> 
> ****************
> Red Cross sends more than one hundred tons of humanitarian aid to Luhansk| Ukrinform
> KYIV, June 19 /Ukrinform/. The International Committee of the Red Cross has sent nearly 110 tons of food and personal hygiene means to the residents of Luhansk region.
> 
> Spokesman for the Presidential Administration on the anti-terrorist operation, Colonel Andriy Lysenko said this at a briefing in Kyiv on Friday, an Ukrinform correspondent reports.
> 
> "The International Committee of the Red Cross has sent seven trucks with humanitarian aid, including nearly 110 tons of food and personal hygiene products for the residents of Luhansk region," he said.
> 
> *********************
> Seven Ukrainian soldiers wounded over last 24 hours - read on - uatoday.tv
> 13:20 Jun. 20, 2015
> Ukrainian militayr spokesman reports on no losses
> 
> Ukrainian military spokesman Andriy Lysenko announces that seven Ukrainian soldiers were wounded on June 19 in east Ukraine.
> 
> "The militants still try to break into the Ukrainian territory through the twon of Maryinka. They are actively usibg heavy atillery,", Lysenko said.
> 
> One Ukrainian soldier *was wounded* on June 18.




Ukraine is a sad country. Sad countries only have 1 outcome. I'll let you guess what that outcome is.


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> Ukraine is a sad country. Sad countries only have 1 outcome. I'll let you guess what that outcome is.



Powers are trying to make Ukraine a sad country but still Ukrainians can stand up.

Mainly it was to destroy Ukraine weapons industries, over take its natural resources and the population was made to suffer.


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> Powers are trying to make Ukraine a sad country but still Ukrainians can stand up.
> 
> Mainly it was to destroy Ukraine weapons industries, over take its natural resources and the population was made to suffer.




I'm Chinese Canadian. I don't give a damn about Ukraine. It's not my country. It has nothing to do with me. I'm fed up with Ukraine. If you want to update on Ukraine daily, that's up to you. Nothing will happen in Ukraine just as nothing will happen in Syria. It's boring as boring can be.


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> I'm Chinese Canadian. I don't give a damn about Ukraine. It's not my country. It has nothing to do with me. I'm fed up with Ukraine. If you want to update on Ukraine daily, that's up to you. Nothing will happen in Ukraine just as nothing will happen in Syria. It's boring as boring can be.



I am just seeing that people are dieing,suffering and huge PR is going on.

Conflicts cant be compare and suffering of the people cant be measured. 

Syrians, Afghans, Yemanis, Libyans, Central Africans , Rohingyas,Palestinians and Ukrainians all are suffering. Sometimes sects, sometimes religion, sometimes color and sometimes historical events are being used but in reality these countries are made to suffer because of geopolitics and international politics.


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> I am just seeing that people are dieing,suffering and huge PR is going on.
> 
> Conflicts cant be compare and suffering of the people cant be measured.
> 
> Syrians, Afghans, Yemanis, Libyans, Central Africans , Rohingyas,Palestinians and Ukrainians all are suffering. Sometimes sects, sometimes religion, sometimes color and sometimes historical events are being used but in reality these countries are made to suffer because of geopolitics and international politics.




Life is about suffering. Only Earth has life, because of God's demented experiment. No life, no suffering.


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> Life is about suffering. Only Earth has life, because of God's demented experiment. No life, no suffering.



This is not because of God but because of misusing of technology.


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> This is not because of God but because of misusing of technology.




Life is about suffering and death. Without death, there is no life. Only the strong and smart and quick survive. The weak die out. Every life ends in suffering and death. How many deaths have happened on Earth? Trillions of deaths since billions of years ago. Millions of deaths every day. God sees itself through the eyes of life. This is why God chooses only the most intelligent to survive.

If you don't like suffering and death, then you are disobying God. And you know what happens to people who disobey God.


----------



## vostok

Confusing U(kraine) - Turn: Yanukovych Ousting Was Illegitimate - Poroshenko.
*Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko appealed to the country’s constitutional court, asking the court to recognize the ousting of former President Viktor Yanukovych in February 2014 as illegitimate.*
"I ask the court to acknowledge that the law ‘on the removal of the presidential title from Viktor Yanukovych' as unconstitutional," Poroshenko said in a court statement published on the website of the Ukrainian constitutional court.
The current Ukrainian president said the law violates the constitution, according to which the President of Ukraine is protected by law and his title remains with him forever. He also added that by enacting the law in February of 2014, the parliament of Ukraine undermined the constitution.
Now, the amusing fact is that Poroshenko himself actively supported the Euromaidan protests between November 2013 and February 2014 in Kiev that resulted in the overthrow of Yanukovych.
As the current head of Ukraine, who became the president after the illegal coup, Poroshenko's statement seems strange at best. By admitting that the overthrow of Yanukovych was illegal and stressing that the President of Ukraine should be forever protected by the country's law, Poroshenko might be insinuating that his own presidency is put in jeopardy.
Otherwise, why would someone else who became the president after the coup all of a sudden defend the former leader of the country? Seems illogical.
Alexei Pushkov, the head of the Foreign Affairs Committee of the Lower House of Russia's parliament, commented on Poroshenko's bizarre revelation.
"Here we go, Poroshenko acknowledged the unconstitutional nature of Yanukovych's removal from power. The EU and PACE both denied it. Now it's recognized," Pushkov wrote on his Twitter account.
Last year, Yanukovych became the scapegoat of Ukrainian politics after his government was accused of all the misfortunes in the country. Now, more than a year after the former president was gone, his legacy is still around. Mikheil Saakashvili, the new governor of Ukraine's Odessa Region, said that in the best case scenario, Ukraine will need 20 more years to reach the economic level of Yanukovych's government in 2013. 
Confusing U(kraine)-Turn: Yanukovych Ousting Was Illegitimate - Poroshenko / Sputnik International

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gomerker23

Poroshenko asking Constitutional Court to recognize law stripping Yanukovych of presidential title as unconstitutional

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> Life is about suffering and death. Without death, there is no life. Only the strong and smart and quick survive. The weak die out. All life ends with suffering and death. How many deaths have happened on Earth? Trillions of deaths since billions of years ago. Millions of deaths every day. God sees itself through the eyes of life. This is why God chooses only the most intelligent to survive.



I think you never understood life ever. Technology should be for the betterment of the people and whatever suffering we are seeing its not because of God but because of those who are misusing the technology in the name of religion, race, denying jobs , denying basic needs then talking about a secure world.

In all the Holy Books , its written to not hurt and play with civilians and now technology is being used in such a way that its really impossible for a better world. Now people will think to not hurt others and even think that God will forgive them. Everything will come in front of all those who have misused technology.

***************
Terrorists still violate ceasefire | Міністерство оборони України
According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ (ATO) HQ, the illegal armed formations violated the ceasefire for 83 times over the past 24 hours.

The tensest situation is near Donetsk. Militants shelled Krasnohorivka, Opytne, Pisky, Mariynka, and Avdiyvka with 120 mm mortars. They also attacked Opytne with 152 mm howitzers, Shyrokyne with 122 mm artillery systems.

In Luhansk oblast, the bandits shelled the Ukrainian troops positions near Zolote and Stanytsya Luhanska.

The militants performed the air reconnaissance.

This morning the Russian-terrorist groups have already attacked the Ukrainian govt positions for 15 times with 120 mm mortars, 122 and 152 mm howitzers primarily in Donetsk direction.

****************

*Russia uses Ukraine as a testing range for advanced arms, and Ukraine has got only obsolete weapons to defend itself, Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko said at a meeting with a delegation of U.S. senators led by John McCain on Saturday. *


----------



## vostok

*Russian non-Invasion Causing Concern in European Capitals*
Tensions across the Baltic States and Poland have reached fever pitch in recent days as it has become increasingly clear that the Russians have no plans whatsoever to attack any of these countries. For the last year, Poland, Latvia, Lithuania and Estonia have been giving increasingly urgent warnings of Russian invasion and have been attempting to convince the rest of the world that it must act decisively in order to stop President Vladimir Putin carrying out his plan to recreate the Soviet Union, this time from Vladivostok to Johannesburg.

However, despite issuing repeated warnings of imminent peril, the Russians are still showing no signs of turning up and even seem to be saying that they’ve got better things to do with their time. Only last week, Mr Putin claimed in an interview with the Italian newspaper, _Il Corriere della Sera_, that the idea of attacking a NATO country was only in the “nightmare of an insane person”.

The refusal to invade has become a source of much consternation in Warsaw, Riga, and Tallinn, but it comes as a particularly bitter blow to the Lithuanian President, Dalia Grybauskaitė, who has been increasingly vocal about the threat and who has put the country on panic mode for some time. Earlier this year, in preparation for the imminent invasion, the government in Vilnius put out a 100-page public information pamphlet — _How to act in extreme situations or instances of war — _which advised citizens how to survive a Russian invasion, and which contains sections on “the organization of civil resistance” and “how to act under battlefield conditions.”

A spokesman for the Defence Minister Juozas Olekas, who unveiled the booklet in January, was clearly upset by the Russian response:

“We went to all that trouble of producing a booklet on what to do when they invade, and then they don’t even have the common decency to come and invade us,” he said. “It’s just typical of Russians. You just can’t trust them with anything.”

He went on to say that the country was now advising its citizens on what to do in case of a Russian non-invasion, and a second pamphlet — _How to act in normal situations or instances of peace — i_s already being prepared in case the Russians carry out their threat not to come. The new booklet is said to advise Lithuanians on how to cope with the idea that their country might not be all that important to Russia after all, and it contains a number of other things people can get worked up about Russia in order to detract from the country’s own internal issues.

In Warsaw, where hostility to Russia has been growing due to an ongoing Government awareness programme, a spokesman for the Polish Government, who wished to remain nameless, said the following:

“Russia has invaded Ukraine on no less than 47 occasions during the past 12 months or so. We don’t know why they keep invading, and then retreating and then reinvading again, but we know they have because we’ve been keeping a close eye on Twitter and Facebook, and because Arseniy Yatsenyuk says so. Of course we naturally assumed that sooner or later this would mean they’d come for us — at least that’s what we’ve been telling our people for the last year — and so the idea that they might stay at home after all is bad news indeed. If they continue not to come, the people might actually start to think it was all a silly hoax to detract their attention away from Poland’s own issues, and that could be disastrous for us as a nation.”

The fear that Russia might stay at home is echoed in Washington, with a spokeswoman for the State Department sounding genuinely perplexed:

“We’re sure that the Russians want to recreate the Soviet Union. That’s what our President said the other day and we have no reason to disbelieve him. The first port of call before they get to Johannesburg must surely be the Baltic States and then Poland. So why won’t they invade? It’s a mystery to us, but we’re continuing to work with our vassals … sorry I meant to say allies, to scare people into understanding the threat, and I think it’s important to note that even non-invasion can be considered a part of their ongoing aggression”

Last week there were hopes that the invasion might be about to happen, when two British RAF Typhoons stationed in Estonia were scrambled to intercept and shadow two Russian military aircraft over the Baltic Sea. However, the hopes were dashed when it was pointed out by experts, who looked at a map, that Russia is next to the Baltic Sea and a jolly sight closer to it than Britain is.
Russian non-Invasion Causing Concern in European Capitals |

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55

new video from Artyom Grishanov

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Superboy

Russian soldiers kill Ukrainians


----------



## Hindustani78

*Tensest situation is in Donetsk direction | Міністерство оборони України
Monday, June 22.* DONBAS — According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, the illegal armed formations have attacked the Ukrainian positions and communities for 85 times. Militants use heavy weapons forbidden by the Minsk agreements.

The tensest situation is in Donetsk direction.

Terrorists shelled Crymske, Zolote with grenade launchers and Bohuslavke with mortars.

The enemy’s snipers targeted the Ukrainian troops in Mariynka.

Militants shelled Nyjne with Grad multiple rocket launchers.

***************

On the ground firing range "Great Lan", which in the Mykolaiv region, as part of a brigade tactical exercises with units of the Land Forces trained snipers highly mobile airborne troops.For the implementation of practical lessons observed Chief of General Staff - Chief of the Armed Forces of Ukraine Colonel-General Viktor Muzhenko, First Deputy Chief of the General Staff of the Armed Forces of Ukraine Colonel-General Gennady Vorobyov, management team species operational commands defined units, sniper Airborne divisions, Navy, JI Armed Forces of Ukraine.



































***************
Militants shell Ukrainian military 85 times in past 24 hours| Ukrinform
KYIV, June 22 /Ukrinform/. Russian armed gangs shelled Ukrainian positions and peaceful settlements 85 times over past 24 hours, the ATO press centre reports.

The Donetsk direction remains the epicenter of tension. Fifty-two attacks on our positions and civilian population were recorded there.

After midnight, the pro-Russian mercenaries shelled Krymske village and Zolote town, Luhansk region, using various grenade launchers.

In the morning, militants fired twenty Grad MLRS rockets on village of Nyzhnie, Luhansk region.

About ten cases of the use of weapons against the ATO forces have been already recorded this morning. 

*******************
*Life in Ukraine's rebel-held Donetsk *


----------



## Superboy

BREAKING NEWS. Today, Major General Alexander Kolomiyets of the Ukrainian army defected to the rebel alliance to fight president Clark.  This is to date the biggest defection from the Ukrainian army.

Former Advisor to Ukraine’s Defense Minister Defects to Donbass / Sputnik International

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Galad

Hindustani78 said:


> *Tensest situation is in Donetsk direction | Міністерство оборони України
> Monday, June 22.* DONBAS — According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, the illegal armed formations have attacked the Ukrainian positions and communities for 85 times. Militants use heavy weapons forbidden by the Minsk agreements.
> 
> The tensest situation is in Donetsk direction.
> 
> Terrorists shelled Crymske, Zolote with grenade launchers and Bohuslavke with mortars.
> 
> The enemy’s snipers targeted the Ukrainian troops in Mariynka.
> 
> Militants shelled Nyjne with Grad multiple rocket launchers.



As always you are posting lies.Look who is shelling who





I will even help you process information-your employers are busy with one of their favored activities in DNR/LNR- shelling civilian infracstucture .


----------



## Hindustani78

Galad said:


> I will even help you process information-your employers are busy with one of their favored activities in DNR/LNR- shelling civilian infracstucture .



Is this lie ? 

Two Ukrainian servicemen killed in ATO area in past 24 hours| Ukrinform
KYIV, June 22 /Ukrinform/. Two Ukrainian servicemen were killed, another three were wounded in the area of the anti-terrorist operation in Donbas as a result of hostilities.

Spokesman for the Presidential Administration on the anti-terrorist operation, Colonel Andriy Lysenko said this at a briefing, an Ukrinform correspondent reports.

"Two Ukrainian servicemen were killed, another three were wounded as a result of military clashes over past 24 hours," Lysenko said.



Superboy said:


> BREAKING NEWS. Today, Major General Alexander Kolomiyets of the Ukrainian army defected to the rebel alliance to fight president Clark.  This is to date the biggest defection from the Ukrainian army.
> 
> Former Advisor to Ukraine’s Defense Minister Defects to Donbass / Sputnik International



Oleksandr Kolomiets 
© RT channel 






A former major general who served in Ukraine’s military during Viktor Yanukovych’s disgraced presidency has joined Russian-separatist forces in occupied Donetsk, according to a recorded news conference published by Vesti.ru media outlet on June 22.

OleksandrKolomiets said he moved his family from Kyiv to Donetsk “in order to protect them,” UNIAN news agency reported.

Ukraine’s Defense Ministry released a statement confirming that Kolomiets headed the information analysis department of the Army General Staff until August 2012.

*“He was dismissed because of incompetence and numerous unauthorized trips to Moscow, Russia,” the Defense Ministry said in a June 22 statement on its website. “In addition, at the request of employees of military counterintelligence, Oleksandr Kolomiets was denied access to state secrets.”*

A Defense Ministry spokesman told the Kyiv Post that after his dismissal, *Kolomiets was a civilian and his occupation was unknown. Kolomiets also had been the military commissar of Donetsk Oblast for 19 years, the Defense Ministry added. *

Last week the Security Service of Ukraine announced that* two of its foreign intelligence officers had joined Russian-separatist forces in Luhansk Oblast. They were brothers Oleksiy and Yuriy Miroshnichenko. Former state security head Valentyn Nalyvaichenko told journalists last week that criminal proceedings were started for treason. *





Horlivka, a Donetsk Oblast city controlled by Russians, has lost about 90,000 people from its pre-war population of 272,000 residents, is suffering from an aid blockade by the Ukrainian government and inadequate supplies from the Russian one.
© Stefan Huijboom


----------



## Galad

Hindustani78 said:


> Is this lie ?


So come explain who are murderers and terrorists here?Those who are defending their life?Or those like your employers who are shelling everyday cities,towns and villages?Did you even watched the video I have posted ?It is from downed UAV property of your employers.Nowhere in the video there is sight of NAF positions.But it did not stop your employers to keep shelling and murdering people living there.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

rebels fight hardcore Maidan soldiers in Shirokino


----------



## Superboy

defected general blasts Poroshenko for slaughtering people, vows to hang Poroshenko

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> This Hindustani guy is a Lithuanian troll. Pay no attention to this fagot.



I am Indian and just following the news . I am aware who are real faggots who are misusing the technology and violating international conventions. Dont mess with Indians, if one will go down then thousands will go down from the other side.

**********
Escalation of situation in some regions in east of Ukraine observed | Міністерство оборони України
*Tuesday, June 23.* DONBAS — According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, the intensity of attacks is relatively high in the region. Over the past 24 hours, the terrorists have attacked the Ukrainian positions and local infrastructure for 85 times with multiple rocket launchers, tanks, 122 and 152 mm howitzers, 120 mm mortars.

The tensest situation was near Donetsk.

In Artemivsk direction, the illegal armed formations shelled Zolote, Popasna, Rozivka, Zaitseve and Troitske with 122 mm artillery systems and 120 mm mortars.

Bandits attacked the Ukrainian positions near Mariynka with mortars, grenade launchers and anti-aircraft mounts.

The enemy performed the air reconnaissance.



Galad said:


> So come explain who are murderers and terrorists here?Those who are defending their life?Or those like your employers who are shelling everyday cities,towns and villages?Did you even watched the video I have posted ?It is from downed UAV property of your employers.Nowhere in the video there is sight of NAF positions.But it did not stop your employers to keep shelling and murdering people living there.



Who is defending whose life ? all out war is going on and daily shellings against the ceasefire agreements.

Ukraine soverignity is being violated and a functioning country was destroyed by corruption and fraud but it was not done by Indians. Why Indians are being blamed for the mistakes and misuse of technology by those countries who claim to be responsible.







The footage, broadcast by Ukraine’s Channel 5 on Jan. 25, 2014, shows a man identified by Lemenov as Oleh Hrytsak and looking similarly to photos of him seen by the Kyiv Post. Oleh Hrytsak wears a prosecutor’s uniform at a court hearing against 12 EuroMaidan protesters detained during clashes with police on Hrushevsky Street in Kyiv.

They were accused of rioting and assaulting Berkut riot police and put under house arrest. Channel 5 footage also shows a video of riot police officers brutally beating one of the activists.





*****************
Militants attack Ukrainian troops more than 20 times after midnight - read on - uatoday.tv
Russian-backed militants in the Donbas step up their attacks

The intensity of attacks by the Russian-backed militants has been* growing in recent weeks*, according to the press center of Ukraine's Anti-Terrorist Operation, with Russian-backed militants in the Donbas stepping up their attacks on Ukrainian army positions and civilian areas.

On Tuesday, after midnight, the militants *violated the ceasefire *more than 20 times on various parts of the front line, the press center said in a report.

According to the report, the militants were most active in the area of Artemivsk at night. They fired 122mm artillery systems and 120mm mortars ten times on the towns of Zolote and Popasna, and the villages of Rozivka, Zaitseve and Troitske.

_"At dawn the militants fired banned mortars, rocket-propelled grenades and anti-aircraft systems three times on the positions of the Ukrainian armed forces near the town of Maryinka,"_ *the press center said.*


----------



## Hindustani78

Mr. Geoffrey R. Paytt transfers medal for Ukrainian pilot | Міністерство оборони України
U.S. Ambassador to Ukraine Mr. Geoffrey R.Paytt presented the Distinguished Flying Cross for *Col. Mykhaylo Smilsky to the National Military Historical Museum of Ukraine.*

The USA awarded Ukrainian Pilot, *Hero of the Soviet Union Col. M.Smilsky during the war but he failed to receive it personally.*

“This award found its hero,” Mr. Petro Mekhed, Deputy Minister of Defence of Ukraine, said. “*The real deeds of soldiers are eternal.”*

During the World War II Col. *Mykhaylo Smilsky performed 181 flights, destroyed 13 enemy’s aircrafts, over 80 tanks, 250 vehicles with infantry and military cargos, 10 cannons, and 3 fuel and ammunitions warehouses.*

*“The USA awards pilots for bravery and courage with this medal,”* Mr. Geoffrey R. Paytt stressed.

On the occasion of the official ceremony of the award transfer, the museum made a special mini-exposition.


----------



## gau8av

Hindustani78 said:


> U.S. Ambassador to Ukraine Mr. Geoffrey R.Paytt


ah, the guy who planned the illegal coup that led to this civil war in Ukraine


----------



## vostok

Saakashvili (fugitive criminal, appointed by Junta governor of Odessa).
On high.
MAMA GDE YA BLYAYAYAYA


----------



## Superboy

rebels play with new toy, Pecheneg machine gun


----------



## Superboy

Europe's forgotten war


----------



## Superboy

Ukraine's president Yanukovych says he did not order shooting people. 







Rebel alliance tribute vid.


----------



## Hindustani78

Reuters / Monday, June 22, 2015
A local resident sits amidst debris at his damaged house, which according to locals was hit by recent shelling, in Donetsk, Ukraine, June 22, 2015. REUTERS/Alexander Ermochenko





Reuters / Monday, June 22, 2015
Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko attends a commemoration ceremony marking the Day of Mourning and Remembrance of World War Two victims at the Tomb of the Unknown Soldier in Kiev, Ukraine, June 22, 2015. REUTERS/Ukrainian Presidential Press Service/Pool






Militants shell Ukrainian positions 64 times in past 24 hours| Ukrinform

KYIV, June 24 /Ukrinform/. The pro-Russian illegal armed groups launched 64 attacks on positions of Ukrainian forces and civilians over past 24 hours.

This is reported by the ATO press center.

"The Kremlin mercenaries widely use 120mm mortars, prohibited by the Minsk agreements. Those mortars were used to launch at least 25 attacks along the demarcation line. In addition, numerous cases of use of 122mm and 152 mm artillery systems by militants were recorded," the press center informs.

The tensest situation remains in Donetsk region, in particular near Marinka, Pisky, and Opytne.

Militants continued shelling of Stanytsia Luhanska, Sokolnyky, Shchastia localities in Luhansk region.

The activity of the Russian-terrorist troops slightly fell after midnight. 






23.06.2015 | 15:19
"Over the last day, we have lost one Ukrainian soldier, and another twelve were injured as a result of military clashes," Lysenko said.

As UNIAN reported earlier, Russian-backed militants in the Donbas attacked Ukrainian army positions and civilian areas 85 times on June 22.

****************
*The Security Service of Ukraine (SBU) on Tuesday said it has obtained more irrefutable evidence of Russian weapons and armor being supplied by Moscow to fighters of the Donetsk and Luhansk Peoples’ Republics militant organizations. *




Photo from Security Service of Ukraine
During clashes with militants near the village of Oktiabr in Donetsk region, the SBU seized a small MPO-A "Bumblebee" flamethrower produced in 2008, which until has been used only by the Russian army , the press office of the SBU reported.

In addition, near the village Stanitsa-Lugansk in an area where ATO forces were being shelled by the militants, the SBU found and seized two containers for RShG-2 rocket-propelled grenades, made in 2006 and 2011, which are also used only by the Russian armed forces," according to the press office.

The SBU also found body armor produced by ZAO Scientific-Production Enterprise "Class" (Moscow), which is used by the Russian armed forces.





Ukrainian servicemen shout from SPG-9 antitank grenade launcher during the combat with the pro-Russian separatists near Avdeevka, Donetsk region, on June 18, 2015. Russian President Vladimir Putin said his country was open to the world and would cooperate with the West despite persistent tensions over the Ukraine crisis. AFP PHOTO/ ALEKSEY 
© AFP 

*************************
Poroshenko's deputy chief of staff says 9,000 Russian troops are in Ukraine
''According to the Ukrainian intelligence data which was confirmed by the intelligence services of other countries, there are up to 9,000 Russian troops in the territory of Donetsk and Luhansk regions," Taranov said on Channel 5 on Tuesday evening.

In his words, these 9,000 are part of a total of 50,000 which are deployed along the Ukrainian-Russian border.

Taranov recalled the detention of the Russian Defense Ministry's Main Intelligence Directorate (GRU) servicemen Alexander Alexandrov and Yevgeny Yerofeyev. They are charged with terrorism, but have said they do not accept this charge

''Yerofeyev and Alexandrov believed and continue to believe that they are servicemen of the Armed Forces of Russia, who were sent on a special mission in the territory of the temporarily occupied Donetsk and Luhansk regions,'' Taranov said.

He these servicemen carried out an act of terrorism

''I want to emphasize that sergeant Alexandrov had only one cartridge left in his machinegun. And one of them killed our soldier,' Taranov said.


----------



## Hindustani78

Militants keep shelling Ukrainian positions | Міністерство оборони України
Thursday, June 25. DONBAS — The press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) reports, on June 24, the bandits activated their actions in the region.

Since the midnight, the militants have shelled the Ukrainian positions over 30 times.

The situation escalated near Mariupol. The Ukrainian positions near Shyrokyne and Talakivka were shelled with 152 mm howitzers, near Berdyanske with 122 mm artillery systems. Moreover, the bandits attacked Shyrokyne with small arms, grenade launchers and portable Grad-P multiple rocket launchers.

The illegal armed formations attacked Pisky and Opytne with 120 mm mortars and incendiary mines.

Leninske and Kirove, Shchastya and Stanytsya Luhanska were shelled with mortars.

****************

*Thursday, June 25*. DONBAS — According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, on June 24, a recon group received the information about eventual actions of diversionists of the illegal armed formations of the so-called _LPR_. The militants planned to carry out a terrorist act.

The servicemen searched, found and destroyed an explosive object. It was near _Aliance_ recreation camp.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Torture, rape and murder accusations swirl around Luhansk volunteer unit *

PRYVILLYA, Ukraine - A masked camouflaged soldier of Ukraine’s volunteer Tornado company leads the reporter down a narrow stairway to a dark basement at the unit’s base *in the city of Pryvillya in Luhansk Oblast.*

“Frankly speaking, I don’t see any torture chambers here,” he jokes, referring to accusations that Tornado members, ostensibly subordinate to the Interior Ministry, tortured prisoners.

He then shows boxes with food supplied by volunteers and says storing them is the basement’s main purpose.The group says that Ruslan Onyshchenko, their unit commander, and *11 other Tornado soldiers, were detained by Ukrainian authorities last week. Authorities said only eight were arrested. They face charges of kidnapping, torture and rape.*

Authorities argue that the arrests are part of their efforts to introduce law and order among volunteer units. Critics of the government portray this as part of a broader crackdown on the volunteer movement, which is seen as a challenge to President Petro Poroshenko’s power.

A cache with explosives and separatist propaganda that was found on a train that transported cast iron from the city of Alchevsk in separatist territory on June 16, according to Tornado. 
© Tornado 












A train that, according to Tornado, transported cast iron from the city of Alchevsk in separatist territory on June 16. 
© Tornado


----------



## gau8av

Hindustani78 said:


> *Torture, rape and murder accusations swirl around Luhansk volunteer unit *
> 
> PRYVILLYA, Ukraine - A masked camouflaged soldier of Ukraine’s volunteer Tornado company leads the reporter down a narrow stairway to a dark basement at the unit’s base *in the city of Pryvillya in Luhansk Oblast.*
> 
> “Frankly speaking, I don’t see any torture chambers here,” he jokes, referring to accusations that Tornado members, ostensibly subordinate to the Interior Ministry, tortured prisoners.
> 
> He then shows boxes with food supplied by volunteers and says storing them is the basement’s main purpose.The group says that Ruslan Onyshchenko, their unit commander, and *11 other Tornado soldiers, were detained by Ukrainian authorities last week. Authorities said only eight were arrested. They face charges of kidnapping, torture and rape.*
> 
> Authorities argue that the arrests are part of their efforts to introduce law and order among volunteer units. Critics of the government portray this as part of a broader crackdown on the volunteer movement, which is seen as a challenge to President Petro Poroshenko’s power.
> 
> A cache with explosives and separatist propaganda that was found on a train that transported cast iron from the city of Alchevsk in separatist territory on June 16, according to Tornado.
> © Tornado
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A train that, according to Tornado, transported cast iron from the city of Alchevsk in separatist territory on June 16.
> © Tornado


you do realize that, given a chance, those Azov nazis would make lubricant of your bone marrow and polish their boots with it, right ?


----------



## Hindustani78

gau8av said:


> you do realize that, given a chance, those Azov nazis would make lubricant of your bone marrow and polish their boots with it, right ?



Who are these Azov Nazis by the way ? Ukrainian Soldiers isnt it ? 

Be it Russians, Polish, Ukrainian, Germany, French, Lithuanian etc all these people live in India . Do you think that anyone can kill any Indian citizen and Indian Government and nation will be silent ?

All are coming to India under Make in India and if they wont give respect then they wont get respect anywhere from Indians. India even have technology.


----------



## gau8av

Hindustani78 said:


> Who are these Azov Nazis by the way ? Ukrainian Soldiers isnt it ?


no, these are fringe ultras given heavy weapons to commit genocide in Donbass, all their national guard is full of these criminals, why are you cheer-leading for them ?



Hindustani78 said:


> *Be it Russians, Polish, Ukrainian, Germany, French, Lithuanian etc all these people live in India *. Do you think that anyone can kill any Indian citizen and Indian Government and nation will be silent ?


wut ? 



Hindustani78 said:


> All are coming to India under Make in India and if they wont give respect then they wont get respect anywhere from Indians. India even have technology.


----------



## Hindustani78

26-06-2015
Press reports ATO Staff: the situation in the zone of the antiterrorist operation is complex, but controlled Ukrainian soldiers.For the past day Russian-terrorist forces opened fire 86 times on positions of Ukrainian troops. 50 - in the region of Donetsk.Under dense fire Kremlin mercenaries remain Sands, questionnaire and Marinka. 

They constantly fired with 82 and 120 mm mortars, armored infantry and small arms and grenade launchers, are also hostile snipers.In Luhansk was hot at Happiness, Novotoshkivky, villages Luhansk. There were beaten with militants banned mortars and other weapons.Shyrokynomu evening by gunmen actively hatyly the prohibited agreements Minsk 152-mm howitzers and mortars caliber 120mm and staged armed provocations with the use of small arms.

After midnight, heavy enemy artillery in the area of Mariupol hit granite.Since the early days of pro-hybrid gang fired more than 10 times our position.





****************

*Friday, June 26.* UKRAINE — The Latvian armed forces delegation led by Lt. Gen. Raimonds Graube, Commander of Latvian National Armed Forces, visited Ukraine.

The guests viewed combat firearms training of a mechanized brigade of the Ukrainian Armed Forces. The units’ maneuvers were close to combat conditions.

“It was not an imitation of actions, we inspected the readiness of the brigade for combat operations,” Col. Gen. Viktor Muzhenko stressed and added: “During combat operations in the east of Ukraine, we gained the valuable experience and we’re ready to share it with colleagues.”

“My visit is a demonstration of Latvian support for the Ukrainian people in your fighting against the Russian aggression,” Lt. Gen. Raimonds Graube stressed. “The experience gained by the Ukrainian army during the combat operations in the east of Ukraine is unrivalled and will be used in the Latvian Armed Forces,” he underlined.

The Latvian delegation also toured SE Kyiv Armour Tank Plant and visited the Training Scientific Centre of the International Peacekeeping of the National Defence University of Ukraine.

In the National Defence University of Ukraine the delegations discussed the state and the prospects of development of military cooperation between the Armed Forces of both countries, defined priorities and forms of cooperation, as well as exchanged experience in reforms and development of the Armed Forces.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ukrainian servicemen are pictured in position near the frontline with Russian-separatists in Krymske village in Luhansk Oblast on June 25. NATO head Jens Stoltenberg warned the same day there was still a risk of heavy fighting in Ukraine and urged Russia to halt its support the combined forces. AFP PHOTO/ ANATOLII STEPANOV
© AFP 





Russia masses 54,000 troops in Donbas and on Ukraine border – ATO Headquarters - read on - uatoday.tv
14:49 Jun. 26, 2015
Ukraine's military spokesman says Russia continues to concentrate troops on border with Ukraine and in occupied Donetsk and Luhansk regions

*UNIAN: *Russia has massed roughly 54,000 troops on its border with Ukraine, according to the deputy head of anti-terrorist operation, Colonel Sergiy Galushko, the ATO press office reported on its page on Facebook on Friday.

_"Currently, Russia continues to deploy a group of troops in close vicinity to border and in the occupied territory of Ukraine, consisting of 45 battalion tactical groups, 17 company tactical groups, with a total number of servicemen exceeding 54,000 people, with all weapons and equipment"_ the statement reads.

In addition, 15 battalion tactical groups and six company tactical groups are operating within the territory of Ukraine, according to Galushko.


----------



## Hindustani78

A worker walks at a coke plant in the town of Avdiyivka near Donetsk, eastern Ukraine, June 23, 2015. Situated close to the 'contact line' between Ukrainian government forces and well-armed rebels, the Avdiyivka Coking Plant outside the rebel-held regional capital, Donetsk, has been hit by about 230 rocket and artillery attacks since hostilities erupted over a year ago. The Avdiyivka plant, owned by industrial tycoon Rinat Akhmetov's Metinvest group, is one of Europe's biggest coking plants and provides the fuel for the steel-making industry, itself a vital branch of Ukraine's economy. REUTERS/Gleb Garanich


----------



## vostok

"There is no nazism in Ukraine!!!"
Soldiers and officers of West backed Junta.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

vostok said:


> "There is no nazism in Ukraine!!!"
> Soldiers and officers of West backed Junta.
> View attachment 232853
> View attachment 232854
> View attachment 232855
> View attachment 232856
> View attachment 232857
> View attachment 232858
> View attachment 232859



AKA peaceful, Nonviolent pro democracy protestors

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## macnurv

vostok said:


> "There is no nazism in Ukraine!!!"
> Soldiers and officers of West backed Junta.
> View attachment 232853
> View attachment 232854
> View attachment 232855
> View attachment 232856
> View attachment 232857
> View attachment 232858
> View attachment 232859





Echo_419 said:


> AKA peaceful, Nonviolent pro democracy protestors



And lets not forget, its all Putins fault.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

macnurv said:


> And lets not forget, its all Putins fault.



Exactly every single thing is Putins fault

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## macnurv

Echo_419 said:


> Exactly every single thing is Putins fault


YES, Nato installing missiles all around former Warsaw Pact Countries, who's fault is it, you said it. Putin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

macnurv said:


> YES, Nato installing missiles all around former Warsaw Pact Countries, who's fault is it, you said it. Putin.



Exactly why Putin placed Russia so near NATOs missiles & intercepters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Terrorists still use forbidden weapons | Міністерство оборони України
According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, the illegal armed formations have performed 91 armed provocations over the past 24 hours. Russian-terrorist groups activated their actions along the whole demarcation line. Particularly, there were 55 attacks near Donetsk.

Militants shelled Pisky, Krasnohorivka, Avdiyvka, Pervomayske, Mariynka, and Opytne with 120 mm mortars; Pisky, Krasnohorivka and Nevelske with 122 mm artillery systems; Vodyane with tanks.

Illegal armed formations attacked Stanytsya Luhanska with grenade launchers and 82 mm mortars.

Terrorists attacked Mayorsk and Lozove with small arms and grenade launchers.

Bandits attacked Shyrokyne and Starohnativka with 122 and 152 mm howitzers.

*************
Infrastructure of Yavoriv International Peacekeeping and Security Centre permits to organize exercise at highest level | Міністерство оборони України

Mr. Jason Kenney, Minister of National Defence of Canada, stressed it while visiting the International Peacekeeping and Security Centre.

“I’m impressed by the centre infrastructure,” Mr. Kenney stressed. *“Up-to-date equipment permits to organize the exercise at the highest level.”*

Minister of National Defence of Canada also praised the progress within the Ukrainian Defence Ministry.

“The reform of the Armed Forces of Ukraine presented by Ukraine’s defence Minister several days ago in Brussels was positively estimated by Allied nations,” Mr. Jason Kenney remarked. *“We’ll develop our cooperation and support the Ukrainian army.”*

Col. Gen. Stepan Poltorak thanked the Canadians for assistance and stressed the planned exercise was very important.

























Jason Kenney: Canadian instructors will coach Ukrainian military during two years according to best practice | Міністерство оборони України
Mr. Jason Kenney, Minister of National Defence of Canada, while visiting the International Peacekeeping and Security Centre, stressed at a briefing for the representatives of mass media that his visit was aimed at preparing the conditions for 200 instructors of the Canadian army for training of the Ukrainian specialists.

This training will be organized in the form of joint training program to be primarily held at the International Peacekeeping and Security Centre.

Mr. Jason Kenney remarked that Canada supported Ukraine financially and economically. Last autumn, Canada provided the Ukrainian servicemen with winter uniforms.

Minister of National Defence of Canada underlined Canada had been submitting to Ukraine’s MoD satellite monitoring data since March of this year.

The joint exercise will be lasting from August 2015 through March 2017. The Canadian instructors will train the Ukrainian servicemen of mechanized units, sappers, medical, law enforcement personnel and logisticians.

************

Volunteers, Ukrainian Embassy in Denmark and Global Medical AID presented four ambulances to Ukrainian paratroopers.

Medical service of the Airborne Troops thanks for such help. The ambulances will be additionally equipped and be sent to the east of Ukraine soon.


----------



## Hindustani78

27 June, last journey of military mobilization soldier Yury Sklyar Alekseevich.Farewell to a hero took place in the city, which brought together representatives of the City and District Council, clergy, military garrison Vasilkovskaja all who knew courageous and brave warrior Ukrainian land.December 28, 2014, as part of Panzer Yuri Mechanized Brigade went to defend the eastern borders of our country.Life of the Ukrainian defender ended February 14, 2015 near the village of Petrovskoye, Donetsk region in the implementation of the march, moving column, they came across a BMP bomb. Yuri injured incompatible with life.- He became a hero, but paid for it too high a price . The memory and eternal glory patriot of Ukraine! - Said Deputy Commander of Air Command "Center" of the Air Force of Ukraine to work with staff, Colonel Alexander Binkovskyy.George was buried in the town cemetery.The memory of heroes!











One soldier killed in ATO area in past 24 hours| Ukrinform
KYIV, June 26 /Ukrinform/. One Ukrainian serviceman was killed, other three were wounded in the area of conduct of the anti-terrorist operation (ATO) over past 24 hours.

Spokesman for the Presidential Administration on ATO, Colonel Andriy Lysenko said this at a briefing, an Ukrinform correspondent reports.

"We lost one soldier in ATO area over past 24 hours. Other three servicemen were wounded," Lysenko said.

****************
16:21 Jun. 27, 2015
Five Ukrainian soldiers wounded in Donbas conflict zone in last day - read on - uatoday.tv
No Ukrainian soldiers were killed

Five Ukrainian soldiers were wounded in the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) zone in eastern Ukraine on Friday, according to presidential administration spokesman for ATO issues Colonel Andriy Lysenko.

No Ukrainian soldiers were killed, but five were wounded in Donbas on Friday, July 26, Lysenko said at a briefing on Saturday.

On Friday, the combined Russian-separatist forces intensified fire along the entire contact line in Donbas, having *attacked the Ukrainian troops more than 90 time*s, according to the ATO press center.

On the previous day* one Ukrainian soldier was killed *and another three injured in the Donbas conflict zone.
***************
Number of troops in the eastern Ukraine increased to 60,000 - read on - uatoday.tv
Poroshenko says the number of servicemen has been increased twice

*UNIAN: *As of today, the strength of Ukrainian troops in the Anti-Terrorist Operation* (ATO) zon*e in eastern Ukraine has been beefed up to 60,000 men, according to Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko.

_"We are doing our best to ensure the security of our state. We have brought the number of our armed forces in the ATO zone to 60,000 servicemen today. There used to be not more than 30,000 of them in the peak periods in the past,"_ Poroshenko said on the Inter TV channel on Friday evening.

*Read also Russia masses 54,000 troops in Donbas and on Ukraine border – ATO Headquarters*

According to the president, these soldiers are fully prepared and trained, including with the involvement of foreign military trainers.

Ukrainian village caught in crossfire of war

RYMSKE, Ukraine — Few places along the front line in east Ukraine see regular fighting as bitter as the village of Krymske. Roads to the village have all but crumbled away under the weight of military trucks, tanks and armored personnel carriers.

For now, Krymske is in the hands of Ukrainian government forces and the volunteer battalions that fight alongside them. Somewhere in the distance is the enemy: Russian-backed separatists whose stated aim is to double the amount of territory under their control.

The whole front line is mined. Unseen tripwires litter the fields. Wandering unguardedly into the foliage risks attracting heavy machine-gun fire.

The sound of ammunition blasts is heard throughout the night. Everybody uses everything that they have: mortars, rocket launchers and heavy machine guns. These battles usually last no more than two hours, but usually less.

As the Ukrainian soldiers explain, the rebels are probing weak spots in their defensive lines.

Around an hour before light breaks, a new volley of rocket fire flies in from rebel positions. The artillery fire keeps going until 5 a.m., the shells sailing over Krymske and landing with a burst somewhere in the distance.

Ukrainians troops reply in kind, grumbling about the would-be peace agreement signed in February that bans the presence of heavy weapons from the front line.

Later in the day, we learn where the rebel shells have landed: on government checkpoint No. 29, and in the villages of Toshkivka and Novotovshkiske.

The following night, the routine repeats all over again.

In this photo taken June 23, 2015, a Ukrainian serviceman from the Kiev-2 volunteer battalion fires his rifle at a frontline in the village of Krymske, east Ukraine. (Photo: Evgeniy Maloletka/AP)




In this photo taken June 23, 2015 Ukrainian servicemen from the Kiev-2 volunteer battalion carry a box of ammunition at the frontline in the village of Krymske, east Ukraine. (Photo: Evgeniy Maloletka/AP)




In this photo taken June 23, 2015, a Ukrainian serviceman from the Kiev-2 volunteer battalion fires his gun at a frontline in the village of Krymske, east Ukraine. (Photo: Evgeniy Maloletka/AP)




In this photo taken June 23, 2015, a Ukrainian serviceman from the Kiev-2 volunteer battalion fires an weapon at a frontline in the village of Krymske, east Ukraine. (Photo: Evgeniy Maloletka/AP)




In this photo taken June 23, 2015, a Ukrainian serviceman from the Kiev-2 volunteer battalion guards his position at the frontline in the village of Krymske, east Ukraine. (Photo: Evgeniy Maloletka/AP)


----------



## Hindustani78

Terrorists still use weapons forbidden by Minsk agreements | Міністерство оборони України
Sunday, June 28. DONBAS – According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, the situation is still tense in the region.

Over the past 24 hours, the Russian terrorist groups have shelled the Ukrainian army positions and communities for 85 times.

Bandits attacked Pisky, Opytne, Krasnohorivka, Mariynka and Butovka mine with artillery systems.

Terrorists use heavy artillery and tanks forbidden by Minsk agreements.

Verkhniotoretske and Zolote were shelled with 120 mm mortars and tanks.

Illegal armed formations attacked Drujba with 152 mm howitzers.

Ukrainian army opens return fire and uses the weapons which are not forbidden by the Minsk agreements.

******************

Jun. 28, 2015
Shelling by Russian-backed militants kills one civilian in east Ukraine - watch on - uatoday.tv

Ukrainian army says militants used mortars banned under terms of Minsk peace deal



This village in *Luhansk region* of east Ukraine is right on the line of contact between the Ukrainian army and Russian-backed militants. A fresh round of shelling by the militants over the weekend has claimed the life of one woman. The attack also hit a nearby railway line – there were no trains on the tracks at the time of the blast but movement on the line has been halted.

A Ukrainian soldiers leads us to the place where one shell hit – they haven't taken it out because they want to measure it – its turns out to be 120milimetres in calibre – a size prohibited under the terms of a peace deal signed last February.

The soldiers says, "_They fired mortar bombs, just as they have been throughout this month. they use heavy weapons, mostly mortars_."

The Ukrainian military and Russian-backed insurgents have been *fighting *here in East Ukraine now for over a year. A peace deal brokered by Germany and France last February has failed to fully take hold - Europe and the US say they will bring more sanctions against Russia if the truce is not fully observed.

For now the usually busy streets here are quiet follwing the latest round of shelling. Insurgents positions are just 2 kilometres away and residents don't know when the next attack might come.


----------



## Hindustani78

ATO HQ press centre: Ukrainian army did not leave positions near Mariupol! | Міністерство оборони України
According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, yesterday, the mass media spread the information that the Ukrainian army had allegedly left Mariupol.

On June 26, the terrorists shelled and destroyed the observation post of the Joint Ceasefire Control and Coordination Centre near Berdyanske. The monitors had to move and change their location.

The Ukrainian servicemen did not leave their positions. The situation is under control of the govt troops.

*******************

With 18 hours to complete the last day invaders 70 timesopened fire on our defense and infrastructure of settlements.Altogether for the enemy made 101 armed provocation against the forces ATO.In the Donetsk region of 82 and prohibited 120mm mortars were repeatedKrasnogorovka fired, Marinka, Avdeevka, questionnaire and mine "Butovka."They beat on these settlements and enemy tanks.Under fire mortars and grenade launchers in the Luhansk region repeatedly hitStanitsa Luganskaya, Golden, Crimean and Novotoshkivske.In the evening at Novotoshkivskoho was found a group of 35 fighters armed opposition groups.

Shots were heard in the area and Artemivska. With mortars, heavymachine guns, grenade launchers and small arms Kremlin mercenariestrying to get our defenders near Kirov Mayorska and Lenin.On the outskirts of Mariupol Russian-terrorist troops were beaten with 6 timesMinsk prohibited agreements 120mm mortars, and grenade launcherssmall arms.After midnight occupiers continued to commit crimes involving weapons. With15 most recorded cases again near Donetsk.

*****************
Five soldiers wounded in ATO area in past day| Ukrinform
KYIV, June 29 /Ukrinform/. No Ukrainian servicemen were killed, but five were wounded in the area of conduct of the anti-terrorist operation (ATO) over past 24 hours.

Spokesman for the Presidential Administration on ATO, Colonel Andriy Lysenko said this at a briefing, an Ukrinform correspondent reports.

"No Ukrainian servicemen were killed, five soldiers were wounded for past 24 hours," Lysenko said.

***************


----------



## bobo6661

vostok said:


> "There is no nazism in Ukraine!!!"
> Soldiers and officers of West backed Junta.


bla bla bla like allways the same shit 
and on the other side there is "_Russian National Unity" The leader of Donetsk separatists Gubarev is included into the Russian neo-fascist organization _that fights the ukrainians so yes i agree with you there are nazi in ukraine hahahaha 

here you go a nice dnr lnr or other shit defender:
Ukrainian forces capture Russian mercenary in Shyrokyne





the same shit we see in russia with nationalists and if theres war the will go more radical
National Unity Day in Moscow - UPI.com
National Unity Day, Nationalists March in Moscow – Putin Hides Behind His Chief Rabbi Berl Lazar | Crush Zion!





ehhh:


----------



## gau8av

bobo6661 said:


> bla bla bla like allways the same shit
> and on the other side there is "_Russian National Unity" The leader of Donetsk separatists Gubarev is included into the Russian neo-fascist organization _that fights the ukrainians so yes i agree with you there are nazi in ukraine hahahaha
> 
> here you go a nice dnr lnr or other shit defender:
> Ukrainian forces capture Russian mercenary in Shyrokyne
> View attachment 233667
> 
> 
> the same shit we see in russia with nationalists and if theres war the will go more radical
> National Unity Day in Moscow - UPI.com
> National Unity Day, Nationalists March in Moscow – Putin Hides Behind His Chief Rabbi Berl Lazar | Crush Zion!
> View attachment 233676
> 
> 
> ehhh:
> 
> View attachment 233666


so some ultra right wing Russian nazis have also made their way to Donbass but unlike the Ukies, they don't form the core of their army.

Ukie national guard is crawling with nazis, even the US congress has taken note and have blocked funds and training/equipment to nazi battalion Azov, more will follow.


----------



## bobo6661

gau8av said:


> so some ultra right wing Russian nazis have also made their way to Donbass but unlike the Ukies, they don't form the core of their army.
> 
> Ukie national guard is crawling with nazis, even the US congress has taken note and have blocked funds and training/equipment to nazi battalion Azov, more will follow.


...yee and taken note the other part is donated bye Russian goverment or you can buy tanks anty tank weapons etc in vegetables shops ... like russian propaganda says xD *The leader of Donetsk separatists Gubarev is from the Russian neo-fascist organization *
All in all :
The difference between the neo Nazis in Ukraine and the Nazis in Russia is one's are invading a country and the other ones are defending...


----------



## gau8av

bobo6661 said:


> ...yee and taken note the other part is donated bye Russian goverment or you can buy tanks anty tank weapons etc in vegetables shops ... like russian propaganda says xD *The leader of Donetsk separatists Gubarev is from the Russian neo-fascist organization *
> All in all :
> The difference between the neo Nazis in Ukraine and the Nazis in Russia is one's are invading a country and the other ones are defending...


fog of war, who is to say who is an angel or a devil.. what we know confirmed so far is that Ukie authorities have targeted civvie areas, which is not only illegal in itself, but also with banned white phosphorus/cluster munitions etc. 

as for buying atgm etc in veggie markets, I don't think it's any secret that Russia have supported the insurgency, just not to the extent the Ukies report (60 thousand regular troops etc)

Kiev will fall in a week or less if we ever see a real Russian "invasion" 

and this was no revolution, rather, a coup, fronted by US funded ultras.


----------



## vostok

gau8av said:


> so some ultra right wing Russian nazis have also made their way to Donbass but unlike the Ukies, they don't form the core of their army.
> 
> Ukie national guard is crawling with nazis, even the US congress has taken note and have blocked funds and training/equipment to nazi battalion Azov, more will follow.


Not all National Guard consists of the Nazis. Most of it - ordinary criminals, drug addicts, gangsters, psychos.


----------



## Max Khan

vostok said:


> Not all National Guard consists of the Nazis. Most of it - ordinary criminals, drug addicts, gangsters, psychos.


There are more then 35000 soldiers in the National Guard soo how you can be sure that all of them are criminals, drug addicts, gangsters, psychos? Any proves? I heard that a great number of DNR/LNR fighters have criminal records but Ukrainians at least showed evidences.


----------



## vostok

Max Khan said:


> There are more then 35000 soldiers in the National Guard soo how you can be sure that all of them are criminals, drug addicts, gangsters, psychos? Any proves? I heard that a great number of DNR/LNR fighters have criminal records but Ukrainians at least showed evidences.


They were constantly being arrested, and on TV (even Ukrainian TV) shown the criminal cases . I do not know whether there is something in the English-language network, but Russian net-sector is full of such evidences.
But how can you arrest some of them? They may come with guns and just free thier fellows.
And I did not say all 35000. Just most of them.


----------



## Hindustani78

30-06-2015
Press ATU headquarters said: pro gangs, terrorists violate all agreements on de-escalation of the conflict in eastern Ukraine.Yesterday, June 29, the day they carried out 38 attacks position ATU forces. More than 40 cases of breach of the ceasefire by the NFP was recorded in the evening until midnight. In just the past day 83 times invaders opened fire on the Ukrainian soldiers.Along the entire boundary sides Kremlin mercenaries hatyly 82-mm and 120-mm mortars, Minsk prohibited agreements. 

In particular, occupied Donetsk and the surrounding area was beaten by thugs Marinka, Krasnohorivtsi, mine "Butovka" Sands. In Luhansk suffered Kryakivka, Novotoshkivske, Gold and Stanitsa Lugansk. In Artemovsk direction mines and grenades exploded in our positions near Kirov, Lenin and Mayorska. In the south of Donetsk region by enemy mortars hatyly Novotroickoe and granite.The current era in the area of ATO also started with more than 10 violations militants quiet mode using prohibited artillery. 

In particular, that Artemovsk direction, came under fire 122-mm howitzers.In addition, there is information on the revitalization of the Russian subversion and terrorist gangs in the Luhansk region. The invaders are preparing the next scale provocations, particularly in villages Luhansk. It is possible to prepare and implement Kremlin mercenaries terrorist acts in places of events.


Ukrainian army reports 360 militants' attacks in 4 days
Donbas militants have shelled Ukrainian army positions and infrastructures of populated localities 360 times in the past four days, the anti-terrorist operation staff (ATO) spokesman, Anton Myronovych, has said.

"Most truce violations were observed when our country was celebrating Constitution Day," Myronovych said at a press briefing on Tuesday.

In his words, militants were mostly using mortars, including 120mm weapons outlawed by the Minsk agreements.

"Their increased use of tanks has been observed lately; they are shelling our positions and noncombatant cities," Myronovych said.

"The enemy keeps enlarging its gangs, rotating personnel and individual units and stealthily moving military hardware closer to the contact line. Populated areas near occupied Donetsk remain the epicenter of tensions," the ATO spokesman has said.

************
Donbas conflict kills 6,500 people - UN| Ukrinform
KYIV, June 30 /Ukrinform/. The armed conflict in Donbas has killed 6,500 people for a year, and has left five million people in need of humanitarian aid.

These data are published by the UN Office for the Coordination of Humanitarian Efforts with reference to the UN Coordinator Neal Walker.

"Aid agencies in Ukraine are committed to helping all those in need, but there must be a peaceful political solution to this crisis before it becomes even worse," the UN Office notes.

According to the report, nearly half a million Ukrainians have poor or no access to clean water. Moreover, people do not have the necessary medical support.

With more than 1.3 million registered internally displaced persons, Ukraine has now the ninth largest number of internally displaced in the world.

As a reminder, according to the UN High Commissioner for Refugees, 900,300 citizens of Ukraine are currently asking for refugee status or other form of legal residence in other countries.

Citing the data from government sources in these countries, the UN informs that most of Ukrainian citizens went to Russia (746,500), and Belarus (81.200).

*************

KYIV, June 30
"No Ukrainian servicemen were killed, three soldiers were wounded for past 24 hours," Lysenko said.
********


Over 2,800 Ukrainians freed from militant captivity – SBU
Head of the Negotiators Group of the Security Service of Ukraine (SBU) Yuriy Tandit has said that over 2,800 Ukrainians have been freed from militant captivity in eastern Ukraine.

"As for the liberation of hostages. If it wasn't for the SBU, we wouldn't have done, what's done. As of today, over 2,800 people have been liberated, and every day people get out of there," Tandit said during a press conference at Interfax-Ukraine on Tuesday.

He added that the process of liberating hostages was always ongoing.



****************
On the basis of Artillery Brigade Air Command "Center" of the Air Forces of the Armed Forces of Ukraine in Dnipropetrovsk, completed a teaching collection of this year's officers-graduates of higher military educational institutions.


----------



## Götterdämmerung



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Terrorists violated ceasefire for 54 times | Міністерство оборони України
Thursday, July 2. DONBAS — The press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ reports, over the past 24 hours the bandits have shelled the Ukrainian positions for 54 times.

Terrorists shelled Pisky and Mariynka with mortars and grenade launchers, Pervomayske with 122 mm howitzers, Slavne and Taramchuk with 122 mm howitzers and 120 mm mortars.

Illegal armed formations attacked Novotoshkivske, Stanytsya Luhanska, Crymske and Zolote with mortars, anti-tank guided weapon, small arms and grenade launchers.

Bandits used tanks against Starohnativka, 122 and 152 mm howitzers near Berdyanske.

Shyrokyne is still the flashpoint despite the terrorists’ promises regarding its demilitarization.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Pro-Russian bandits still violate Minsk agreements | Міністерство оборони України

Friday, July 3.* DONBAS — According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, the intensity of attacks against the Ukrainian govt positions has reduced.

Meanwhile, the terrorists shelled the Ukrainian positions near Rozsadka (Donetsk oblast) with small arms.

Near Triokhizbenka, the terrorists violated the Minsk agreements while shelling the community with 152 mm guns.

The Ukrainian army improves the defence line. Fortifications at the majority of sites are practically finished.

*******************
No casualties reported in ATO area in past 24 hours| Ukrinform
KYIV, July 2 /Ukrinform/. No Ukrainian servicemen were killed, but four were wounded in the area of conduct of the anti-terrorist operation (ATO) over past 24 hours.

Spokesman for the Presidential Administration on the anti-terrorist operation, Colonel Oleksandr Motuzianyk said this at a briefing in Kyiv, an Ukrinform correspondent reported.

"No Ukrainian servicemen were killed, four soldiers were wounded for past 24 hours," he said.


----------



## Hindustani78

July 4, the family of the deceased officer's operational command "East" Lips Jacob received the Order of Bogdan Khmelnitsky III degree, which was awarded posthumously officer-signaller.

Award wife and son handed the officer acting Commander of Operational Command "Vostok" Colonel Alexander Krasnook.29-year-old officer of the Division of Communication and Information Systems Operational Command,* Major James Guba died August 29 in the village Mnohopolye Starobeshevskiy Donetsk region while leaving the environment in Ilovaisky.*

October 1 officer was buried in the Alley of Heroes in Kushuhumskomu unknown cemetery in Zaporozhye.

After confirmation of the DNA examination of the dead body was taken to the Hero hometown Dnipropetrovsk, where he was reburied with military honors at the Alley of Heroes cemetery ATO on Krasnopilskomu.






********
One soldier killed in ATO area in past 24 hours| Ukrinform
KYIV, July 4 /Ukrinform/. One Ukrainian serviceman was killed; other two were wounded in the area of conduct of the anti-terrorist operation (ATO) over past 24 hours.

Spokesman for the Presidential Administration on ATO, Colonel Andriy Lysenko said this at a briefing, an Ukrinform correspondent reports.

"We lost one soldier in ATO area over past 24 hours. Other two servicemen were wounded," Lysenko said.

********************
Azov Regiment names aggregate death toll of fights for Shyrokyne : UNIAN news
*Russian-backed militants have lost more than 800 fighters as killed in action (KIA), wounded in action (WIA) and prisoners of war (POW) in fights for the village of Shyrokyne, near the Ukrainian-controlled city of Mariupol, the Azov Regiment wrote on Facebook on Friday. *




REUTERS
"The enemy has left Shyrokyne. Shyrokyne is Ukraine!!! It's not because someone has signed Minsk II, III or IV, but because the enemy has lost more than 800 militants as KIA, WIA and POW in Shyrokyne since the winter offensive by the Azov," the regiment wrote with reference to Commander of the Azov special purpose regiment, MP Andriy Biletskiy.

At the same time, more than 60 Ukrainian soldiers were killed in Shyrokyne, Biletskiy added.

"We all have paid a price – more than 60 KIA's and 200 WIA's. And there is less speculation about [the possible] invasion of Mariupol," he said.

*************************
SBU finds cache with 4 kilos of explosives in Kyiv : UNIAN news
02.07.2015
*Security Service of Ukraine discovers cache with weapons, ammo and explosives in the industrial area of the capital’s Darnitsky district, according to the SBU press service *




20 cm nails were attached to one of the IEDs / sbu.gov.ua
"Near the dilapidated house the SBU operatives discovered the carefully camouflaged cache of explosives, eight cylindrical TNT blocks MI-82, and six TNT blocks weighing 75g each, six TNT blocks perforated for inserting detonators. 20 cm metal nails were attached around the perimeter of one of the blocks weighing 200g. The total weight of discovered explosives is almost four kilograms,” reads the statement.





SBU finds a cache with weapons and explosives / sbu.gov.ua
AK-74U machine gun with two plastic cartridges, SKS carbine and a large number of ammunition of various calibres were also seized from the cache.

In addition, the security officers found and ancient icon of the Holy Virgin, wrapped in burlap, according to the SBU press center.

Operational-investigative actions are continuing into the opened criminal proceedings under Art. 263 (Illegal handling of weapons) of the Criminal Code of Ukraine.


----------



## gomerker23




----------



## Hindustani78

ATO update: Five Ukrainian soldiers killed, ten wounded in Donbas in last day : UNIAN news
05.07.2015 | 14:50

Five Ukrainian soldiers were killed and another ten were wounded in the Donbas conflict zone in the last 24 hours, head of the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) headquarters, Colonel Oleksandr Motuzianyk said at a briefing on Sunday, according to an UNIAN correspondent. 

 
"In the last day, we lost five Ukrainian soldiers, and another ten were injured as a result of hostilities," he said.


According to Motuzianyk, the soldiers were killed when their military vehicle was driving over a landmine near the village of Donetske in Luhansk region.

 
"Three wounded [in the landmine blast] have been hospitalized, there is no danger to their lives," he said.

 At the moment, the command is investigating the causes and circumstances of this accident

***************

*
*


----------



## Hindustani78

Representatives of the sector command "B" counterterrorist operation with military protection company 92 separate mechanized brigade, while in the village Voskresenka, visited the family of his martial brother John Ensign Dyahtyara, which a year ago heroically died during a combat mission in Popasna, Luhansk region.In speaking to the mother of the deceased soldier, Evdokia Andreyevna, head of group on work with personnel colonel Mikhail Logvinov said that the leadership of the Armed Forces of Ukraine is doing everything necessary to preserve the memory of their hero.





Three Ukrainian soldiers wounded in Donbas conflict zone in last day| Ukrinform

KYIV, July 6 /Ukrinform/. During the last day no casualties among Ukrainian servicemen have been reported, three soldiers have been wounded in the area of the anti-terrorist operation in Donbas as a result of hostilities and military clashes.

Spokesman for the Presidential Administration on the anti-terrorist operation, Colonel Andriy Lysenko said this at a briefing in Kyiv on Monday, an Ukrinform correspondent reported.

"Over the past day, fortunately, no our soldiers were killed, another three were injured as a result of military clashes," he said.

***************
Ukrainian air defense forces down enemy drone over Sea of Azov : UNIAN news
06.07.2015 | 22:26
In the early hours on Monday, "the air defense troops spotted a large drone flying over the sea near the city of Mariupol. After being shot down, the drone caught fire and fell into the water. A recovery operation is under way," the ATO press center wrote with reference to local news portal 0629.

At 02:00 Kyiv time on Monday morning, the Ukrainian military spotted one more drone, which was flying in Luhansk region.


----------



## vostok

The trainings of the fourth tank battalion of the People Militia of Lugansk Republic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Götterdämmerung

What happened?

From the horse's mouth:


> Electoral preferences of the Ukrainian population, May 2015
> 
> _From May 19 to May 29, 2015 the Kiev International Institute of Sociology (KIIS) conducted All–Ukrainian poll. 2022 respondents at the age of 18 years and older living in 108 regions of Ukraine (except for Crimea) according to statistical selection were surveyed by the method of interview._
> 
> _In Lugansk region surveys were conducted only on the territory controlled by Ukraine. In Donetsk region surveys were conducted in areas controlled by Ukraine and Donetsk (which are uncontrolled by Ukraine)._
> 
> _The statistical error of selection (with probability 0.95 and at design–effect 1.5) doesn't exceed the following: 3,3% for indicators which are close to 50%, 2,8% – for indicators which are close to 25%, 2,0% – for indicators which are close to 10%, 1,4 – for indicators which are close to 5%._
> 
> If presidential elections were held in late May this year, Ukrainian population at the age of 18 years and older *–*
> 
> 
> 13,6% would vote for Petr Poroshenko,
> 
> 
> 7,2% - for Yulia Tymoshenko,
> 
> 
> 4,2% - for Oleg Lyashko,
> 
> 
> 3,8% - for Andrei Sadovoy,
> 
> 
> 2,8% - for Anatoliy Gritsenko,
> 
> 
> 1,7% - for Dmitry Yarosh
> 
> 
> 1,6% - for Sergey Tigipko,
> 
> 
> 1,5% - for Yuriy Boiko,
> 
> 
> 1,2% - for Oleg Tyagnibok,
> 
> 
> for other candidates – 4.9%,
> 
> 
> 7,8% - planned to cross out all candidates or to spoil a voting ballot,
> 
> 
> 24,8% - decided not to vote,
> 
> 
> and 25% – have not decided for whom to vote.


News - Electoral preferences of the Ukrainian population, May 2015


Have the Ukrainians lost faith in democracy? Evil Russian plot against freedom loving Ukrainian?


----------



## Hindustani78

In the liberated territories of pro gangs Donbass Armed Forces of Ukraine promote restoration of damaged infrastructure fighting. In particular, the area with the assistance of Artemovsk management sector forces ATU and in close cooperation with dislocated units in the area of railway workers, began repair work in areas close to the direct contact line of the parties
.As the chief of division track number 16 Albert Linov Donetsk railway, a preliminary review of damage indicates that railways have suffered not only from the fighting but from criminal activities looters who, taking advantage of the situation damaged and stole a large amount of valuable cable contact.


























Three Ukrainian soldiers wounded in ATO area in past 24 hours| Ukrinform
KYIV, July 7 /Ukrinform/. No casualties among Ukrainian servicemen were reported, three soldiers were wounded in the ATO area as a result of hostilities and military clashes over past 24 hours.

Spokesman for the Presidential Administration on the anti-terrorist operation, Colonel Andriy Lysenko said this at a briefing in Kyiv on Tuesday, an Ukrinform correspondent reports.

"No Ukrainian servicemen, fortunately, were killed. Three soldiers were wounded as a result of military clashes in Luhansk and Mariupol directions," he said.

************
Militants launch over 7,000 attacks during ceasefire - Defense Ministry| Ukrinform

KYIV, July 7 /Ukrinform/. The terrorist groups have shelled the positions of Ukrainian forces in ATO area 7,398 times for six months after signing the Minsk agreements in the “Normandy Four” format.

Director of the Social and Humanitarian Policy Department at the Defense Ministry of Ukraine Valentyn Fedychev said this on the air of Channel 5, an Ukrinform correspondent reports.

"From February 15 and until now, the militants launched 7,398 attacks," Fedychev said.

In particular, according to the Defense Ministry representative, the militants launch 154 attacks using multiple rocket launcher systems, 614 attacks using self-propelled 152mm and 122mm artillery systems, 2398 attacks using 120mm mortars, and 271 attacks using tanks.

Fedychev noted that for six months 124 clashes between the terrorists and the ATO forces had occurred, and 190 localities, on the territory controlled by Ukraine, had been shelled.

**************
OSCE: Militants admit they jam drone signals : UNIAN news
07.07.2015
*The OSCE Special Monitoring Mission (SMM) to Ukraine has said that the militants of the so-called Donetsk People’s Republic (DPR) obtained sophisticated equipment for jamming communication with drones in the ATO area. 
*




"The DPR ‘minister of defense’ admitted that the DPR had at their disposal sophisticated equipment for jamming unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs). He claimed that the DPR were not always able to distinguish between UAVs of the Ukrainian Armed Forces and those of the SMM," said OSCE Deputy Chief Monitor Alexander Hug during the meeting with the DPR "minister of defense" in Donetsk on July 4, according to the OSCE report.

As UNIAN reported earlier, from November 2014 the SMM observed interference in air traffic of the drones from the militant-controlled territory of Donbas.

In early June, the head of the OSCE’s Special Monitoring Mission in Ukraine (SMM) Michael Bociurkiw said that the OSCE observers prevented drone usage on both sides of the demarcation line.

*********
Members of the Ukrainian armed forces stay at a building damaged in fighting with pro-Russian separatists in Pesky village, near Donetsk, Ukraine, July 6, 2015. REUTERS/Oleksandr Klymenko


----------



## gomerker23

Привычка к голоду | INSIDER
*Привычка к голоду*
The habit of hunger

Украина медленно, но верно погрузилась во времена, которые можно назвать смесью 40-х и 90-х - войны и голода.

Слава Богу, на улицах нет мертвых людей и в стране не процветает каннибализм, как это описывают хроники Голодомора, но все мы стали участниками неосознанной и добровольной голодовки. Мы стали меньше есть.

Свежие данные Госстата меня лично неприятно поразили и ужаснули - за первый квартал 2015 года украинцы стали тратить на продукты на 20% меньше средств, чем раньше. В первую очередь отказались от фруктовых консервов, мясных и рыбных полуфабрикатов - их продажи упали на 37%.

На 30% снизился спрос на рыбу, различные крупы, морепродукты, готовые мясные продукты, колбасы. Реже стали покупать яйца, свежее мясо и овощи - их реализация упала на 25%.

На 20% ниже обычного упали показатели продаж безалкогольных напитков, сливочного масла, макаронных и кондитерских изделий.

Покупатели увеличили закупки только соли - на 11% больше, и маргарина - на 2%. Ну, потому что это у нас в генах - в любой непонятной ситуации покупай соль. Удивительно, что гречку не запасаем.

И это очень страшно - мы экономим на самом ценном и трудновосполнимом - на своем здоровье. Ведь украинцы не отказались совсем от "пищевого мусора" - чипсов, соленых орешков, газировки и прочей гадости, к которой диетологи советуют не приближаться и на пушечный выстрел.

Мы снизили потребление полезного и важного - рыбы, мяса, овощей, яиц. А ведь это основа любого здорового рациона. Потому что дорого. Как говорили наши мамы - "не докупишься". А организму что делать? Как ему объяснить, что в стране война, и всех полезных элементов ему не видать? "Понимаешь, на рыбу денег нет, так что тебе придется лепить важные аминокислоты из подручных средств. И вообще! Переходи на подножный корм!", - наверное, вот так он поймет.

По мнению диетологов, людям старше 35 лет мясо следует употреблять 2-3 раза в неделю с большим количеством овощей. В остальные дни животный белок можно заменить мясом птицы и рыбой.

Кто из наших пенсионеров ест мясо три раза в неделю? А в остальное время - рыбу? Да что там, пенсионеры... Как часто работающий украинец соблюдает такой рацион? Да это просто праздник вкуса и живота описали диетологи. И много овощей еще хотят. Овощи временами по стоимости догоняют мясо.

Однажды моего бывшего начальника-мультимиллионера спросили на очередной встрече со студентами: "Вот, снова кризис настал. На чем можно экономить?". И он ответил:

_- На чем угодно, кроме продуктов. Это ваше здоровье._

Миллионеры на продуктах не экономят. И тут вспоминаются слова Арсения Яценюка, который посоветовал украинцам "затянуть пояса".

Интересно, а затянул ли пояс Арсений Петрович? Стали ли его дети, жена и он сам есть на 30% мяса, как это сделала остальная страна? Ищет ли его помощник для него в супермаркете более дешевые крупы, потому что денег не хватает? Похудел ли он от этой вынужденной голодовки?

Они никогда не экономят на еде. Только на нас.

Конечно, мы это переживем. Наши предки ели во время голода крапиву с лебедой, а мы что, на 30% мяса съедим и умрем? Не умрем. Но так уже надоело выживать и уговаривать себя потерпеть, когда верхушка власти живет и не терпит.

Одно хорошо - мы все бесплатно похудеем к пляжному сезону. И затянутый пояс будет красиво на нас, постройневших, смотреться.


----------



## Hindustani78

2015-07-08

Press ATU Staff reports: cytuatsiya in the area of anti-terrorist operations during the day yesterday, July 7, worsened.Only 18 to 24 hours across the boundary line pro-gang 40 times ATU forces shelled positions.

At 22.00 near the towns Luhansk Ukrainian military discovered sabotage and reconnaissance groups of militants. Using only small arms, our soldiers saboteurs forced to retreat.With 120-mm mortars, disrupting the Minsk agreement, pro-gang forces carried out attacks ATO nearby towns Novohryhorivka that Mariupol direction, and three - NP Sands - at 20.46, 21.00 and 22.55.

Also from enemy small arms and 82 mm mortar shelling positions led forces in areas inhabited ATO Happiness, Trinity that in the Luhansk region, Avdeevka, Novgorod, Marinka, Lugansk, Lozovoe, Kirov, Svetlodarsk, Mayorsk that in the Donetsk region.Today, July 8, as of six o'clock in the morning the illegal armed groups fired on our positions with small arms in areas inhabited Stanitsa Luganskaya, questionnaire, Marinka, Sands.

The situation in the area of ATO is controlled by Ukrainian military. Our soldiers, strictly following the Minsk agreements consistently held defensive positions and give a fitting rebuff to the attackers.

*********************
Among the things that brought volunteers soldiers - uniforms, handling jackets, radios, metal detectors, navigators, monoculars, telescope. However, the most expensive thing - the imager, whose power far exceeds those samples that are in the army.

As the volunteer Vadim Gromov, funds for these necessary things deminers allocated group of construction companies "PSM", working in Odessa.

The soldiers thanked the volunteers for their help.

Ceremony ended with a photo on the memory.















***********
One Ukrainian soldier killed, three wounded in ATO : UNIAN news
08.07.2015
*Russia-backed militants fired on Kamaz truck of the Ukrainian armed forces in the village of Lopaskyne in Luhansk region on July 7, killing one soldier and wounding another three, the press service of Governor of Luhansk Region Hennadiy Moskal said on Wednesday, according to an UNIAN correspondent. 

Lopaskyne is located 15 km from the village of Triokhizbenka on the left bank of the Siverskiy Donets River, where the demarcation line lies. In this very area, alcohol and products are systematically smuggled from Ukrainian-controlled territory into the militant-occupied area.


"Ukrainian military controlled the area along the Siverskiy Donets River, in order to prevent attempts to smuggle goods, and came under fire of assault rifles and grenade launchers. The attack came from the militant-occupied right bank of 20-meter-wide river. A 26-year-old soldier of the Ukrainian armed forces suffered severe wounds from shrapnel and bullets. Unfortunately, he died shortly after hospitalization. Another three Ukrainian soldiers with injuries of varying severity are being treated in hospital," the report reads.

******************


----------



## Hindustani78

Two troops, one civilian killed after failed Ukraine talks | Zee News
Last Updated: Wednesday, July 8, 2015 - 17:4

Kiev: Ukraine on Wednesday reported the death of two soldiers and was blamed by pro-Russian rebels for killing a civilian in fighting that followed another failed round of EU-mediated peace talks.

The Kiev-appointed head of Lugansk -- an eastern province that along with its larger neighbour Donetsk have been waging a 15-month war against Ukraine`s pro-Western leadership -- said three troops were also injured when their vehicle came under fire from insurgents.

"One soldier was seriously wounded and then died, and three more injured soldiers were hospitalised," Lugansk governor Gennadiy Moskal said in a statement.

Kiev`s army reported the death of another serviceman in a separate incident in the devastated industrial heartland of the ex-Soviet state.

"The number of (rebel) attacks has doubled," Ukrainian military spokesman Oleksandr Motuzyanyk told reporters.

The Donetsk militants` news site said an elderly man had also died of his wounds after the regional town of Gorlivka came under attack from Ukrainian units.

The clashes -- sporadic since the start of the month -- resumed with renewed vigour in the wake of another round of unproductive talks Tuesday between Moscow and Kiev envoys that were also attended by the rebels in the Belarussian capital Minsk.

The Organization for Security and Co-operation in Europe (OSCE) said the latest meeting -- aimed at salvaging a February truce and political settlement agreement -- focused on pulling smaller-calibre weapons from a disputed demilitarised zone.

The two sides also disagree about the terms and timing of new local elections that the rebel-run districts want to hold within the next four months.

The insurgents called in a joint statement on Wednesday for the UN Security Council to create a tribunal that would investigate "war crimes" committed by government troops.

It is not the first time that proposal has been made and it is -- as on previous occasions -- likely to fall on deaf ears because of the conviction by Western powers that the war is being choreographed by Russia.

Western rights groups have accused both Ukrainian volunteer forces and separatist militia units of resorting to tactics such as abductions and torture.

Moscow denies either instigating the uprising or providing the militias with heavy weapons and tacit support from Russian troops.

But it provides the separatists with strong diplomatic backing at both the United Nations and the Minsk talks.

The seemingly-stalemated crisis has killed more than 6,500 people and reintroduced a Cold War-era chill in Moscow`s relations with the West.

AFP


----------



## Hasbara Buster

*Ukraine Merges Nazis and Islamists
*
Ukraine’s post-coup regime is now melding neo-Nazi storm troopers with Islamic militants – called “brothers” of the hyper-violent Islamic State – stirring up a hellish “death squad” brew to kill ethnic Russians in eastern Ukraine, on Russia’s border, reports Robert Parry.By Robert ParryJuly 08, 2015 "Information Clearing House" - "Consortium News" - In a curiously upbeat account, The New York Times reports that Islamic militants have joined with Ukraine’s far-right and neo-Nazi battalions to fight ethnic Russian rebels in eastern Ukraine. It appears that no combination of violent extremists is too wretched to celebrate as long as they’re killing Russ-kies.

The article by Andrew E. Kramer reports that there are now three Islamic battalions “deployed to the hottest zones,” such as around the port city of Mariupol. One of the battalions is headed by a former Chechen warlord who goes by the name “Muslim,” Kramer wrote, adding:




_The insignia of the Azov battalion, using the neo-Nazi symbol of the Wolfsangel._

“The Chechen commands the Sheikh Mansur group, named for an 18th-century Chechen resistance figure. It is subordinate to the nationalist Right Sector, a Ukrainian militia. … Right Sector … formed during last year’s street protests in Kiev from a half-dozen fringe Ukrainian nationalist groups like White Hammer and the Trident of Stepan Bandera.

“Another, the Azov group, is openly neo-Nazi, using the ‘Wolf’s Hook’ symbol associated with the [Nazi] SS. Without addressing the issue of the Nazi symbol, the Chechen said he got along well with the nationalists because, like him, they loved their homeland and hated the Russians.”

As casually as Kramer acknowledges the key front-line role of neo-Nazis and white supremacists fighting for the U.S.-backed Kiev regime, his article does mark an aberration for the Times and the rest of the mainstream U.S. news media, which usually dismiss any mention of this Nazi taint as “Russian propaganda.”

During the February 2014 coup that ousted elected President Viktor Yanukovych, the late fascist Stepan Bandera was one of the Ukrainian icons celebrated by the Maidan protesters. During World War II, Bandera headed the Organization of Ukrainian Nationalists-B, a radical paramilitary movement that sought to transform Ukraine into a racially pure state. At times coordinating with Adolf Hitler’s SS, OUN-B took part in the expulsion and extermination of tens of thousands of Jews and Poles.

Though most of the Maidan protesters in 2013-14 appeared motivated by anger over political corruption and by a desire to join the European Union, neo-Nazis made up a significant number and spearheaded much of the violence against the police. Storm troopers from the Right Sektor and Svoboda party seized government buildings and decked them out with Nazi insignias and a Confederate battle flag, the universal symbol of white supremacy.

Then, as the protests turned bloodier from Feb. 20-22, the neo-Nazis surged to the forefront. Their well-trained militias, organized in 100-man brigades called “sotins” or “the hundreds,” led the final assaults against police and forced Yanukovych and many of his officials to flee for their lives.

In the days after the coup, as the neo-Nazi militias effectively controlled the government, European and U.S. diplomats scrambled to help the shaken parliament put together the semblance of a respectable regime, although four ministries, including national security, were awarded to the right-wing extremists in recognition of their crucial role in ousting Yanukovych.

At that point, virtually the entire U.S. news media put on blinders about the neo-Nazi role, all the better to sell the coup to the American public as an inspirational story of reform-minded “freedom fighters” standing up to “Russian aggression.” The U.S. media delicately stepped around the neo-Nazi reality by keeping out relevant context, such as the background of national security chief Andriy Parubiy, who founded the Social-National Party of Ukraine in 1991, blending radical Ukrainian nationalism with neo-Nazi symbols. Parubiy was commandant of the Maidan’s “self-defense forces.”

*Barbarians at the Gate*

At times, the mainstream media’s black-out of the brown shirts was almost comical. Last February, almost a year after the coup, a New York Times article about the government’s defenders of Mariupol hailed the crucial role played by the Azov battalion but managed to avoid noting its well-documented Nazi connections.

That article by Rick Lyman presented the situation in Mariupol as if the advance by ethnic Russian rebels amounted to the barbarians at the gate while the inhabitants were being bravely defended by the forces of civilization, the Azov battalion. In such an inspirational context, it presumably wasn’t considered appropriate to mention the Swastikas and SS markings.




_
Nazi symbols on helmets worn by members of Ukraine’s Azov battalion. (As filmed by a Norwegian film crew and shown on German TV)
_
Now, the Kiev regime has added to those “forces of civilization” — resisting the Russ-kie barbarians — Islamic militants with ties to terrorism. Last September, Marcin Mamon, a reporter for the Intercept, reached a vanguard group of these Islamic fighters in Ukraine through the help of his “contact in Turkey with the Islamic State [who] had told me his ‘brothers’ were in Ukraine, and I could trust them.”

The new Times article avoids delving into the terrorist connections of these Islamist fighters. But Kramer does bluntly acknowledge the Nazi truth about the Azov fighters. He also notes that American military advisers in Ukraine “are specifically prohibited from giving instruction to members of the Azov group.”

While the U.S. advisers are under orders to keep their distance from the neo-Nazis, the Kiev regime is quite open about its approval of the central military role played by these extremists – whether neo-Nazis, white supremacists or Islamic militants. These extremists are considered very aggressive and effective in killing ethnic Russians.

The regime has shown little concern about widespread reports of “death squad” operations targeting suspected pro-Russian sympathizers in government-controlled towns. But such human rights violations should come as no surprise given the Nazi heritage of these units and the connection of the Islamic militants to hyper-violent terrorist movements in the Middle East.

But the Times treats this lethal mixture of neo-Nazis and Islamic extremists as a good thing. After all, they are targeting opponents of the “white-hatted” Kiev regime, while the ethnic Russian rebels and the Russian government wear the “black hats.”

As an example of that tone, Kramer wrote: “Even for Ukrainians hardened by more than a year of war here against Russian-backed separatists, the appearance of Islamic combatants, mostly Chechens, in towns near the front lines comes as something of a surprise — and for many of the Ukrainians, a welcome one. … Anticipating an attack in the coming months, the Ukrainians are happy for all the help they can get.”

So, the underlying message seems to be that it’s time for the American people and the European public to step up their financial and military support for a Ukrainian regime that has unleashed on ethnic Russians a combined force of Nazis, white supremacists and Islamic militants (considered “brothers” of the Islamic State).

Â Ukraine Merges Nazis and IslamistsÂ  :Â Â  Information  Clearing House - ICH

[For more on the Azov battalion, see Consortiumnews.com’s “US House Admits Nazi Role in Ukraine.”]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Pro-Russian bandits still violate Minsk agreements | Міністерство оборони України
*Thursday, July 09.* DONBAS – According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation, the situation in the east of Ukraine is still tense but under control of the Ukrainian govt troops.

Yesterday evening the terrorists were shelling the Ukrainian positions near Krymske for two hours with 120 mm and 82 mm mortars, APC and small arms.

Militants performed armed provocations against the Ukrainian positions near Opytne, Pisky, Avdiyvka, Vodyane, Verkhnotoretske and Stanytsya Luhanska.

The enemy’s unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs) were seen in the region.

Terrorists shelled the Ukrainian govt positions near Berezove and Novotroytske with 120 mm mortars.

Bandits attacked Hranitne with Grad multiple rocket launchers.

The situation in the region is under control of the Ukrainian military.

***************




July 9, 2015 in crisis media center in Kramatorsk held a joint briefing for journalists with representatives of staff antiterrorist operation in the Donetsk and Lugansk regions. During the briefing, Deputy Chief of Staff, Colonel Sergey Galushko ATO informed about the situation in the area ATO.According to the officer, but for the last day recorded 46 cases of ceasefire violation by the occupying forces. During the current period observed 10 cases of violations of the ceasefire. Every day dozens of attacks observed Ukrainian position. ATU forces suffered shelling in areas populated areas in Luhansk, Crimea, villages Lugansk. In Donetsk area traditionally Sands, Avdeevka, questionnaire, Marinka, Verhnotoretske, water. In Artemovsk - Lugansk, Mayorske. In Mariupol - Bahchevik, Shyrokyne.- 

This dynamic event indicates that the enemy tries to provoke Ukrainian military in some action, then to blame forces ATO. But this will not be! - Said the officer.Colonel Sergey Galushko informed about the number of enemy groups, which is not controlled at Ukraine in Donetsk and Lugansk regions.- Directly on the territory of Ukraine registered the presence of Russian troops in the grouping of over 8000 people who are armed with 512 units of armored vehicles, 147 artillery pieces, 190 tanks, 83 units of multiple launch rocket systems (MLRS), "Tochka-U" - 4 respectively - said Colonel Sergey Galushko. - That's not counting illegal armed formations. They number about 33 thousand people, more than 368 tanks, more than 940 armored vehicles, 375 artillery units of the receiver - continued the officer.

***************


----------



## Hasbara Buster

*NATO Finds Arab Backdoor to Arm Kiev

By Finian Cunningham*

July 09, 2015 "Information Clearing House" - "SCF" - The announcement this week that the Kiev regime struck a major deal with the United Arab Emirates for military weapons raises strong suspicions that the US-led NATO alliance has found a new backdoor into Ukraine. We say «new» because it is believed that the US and its NATO allies, Poland and Lithuania, are already covertly supplying weapons to the Kiev regime.

Kiev President Petro Poroshenko hailed the new strategic partnership with the Persian Gulf kingdom while attending the International Defence Exhibition (IDEX) in the UAE capital, Abu Dhabi. Poroshenko, who was royally received by UAE Crown Prince Mohammed bin Zayed al Nayhan, declared himself a «president of peace» but that Ukraine, or rather the rump state that his regime commands, needed strong defence because of its «Russian enemy».

A giveaway to the real significance of the surprise development is that Poroshenko and his Arab hosts also reportedly held discreet meetings with Pentagon officials and US weapons manufacturing executives during the weapons exhibition. That indicates that Washington is coordinating the expected arms transfers.

Although the Kiev-UAE partnership lacked any public detail, one can safely assume that the Arab supply of weapons to Ukraine is simply a conduit for American and NATO military support to the Western-backed junta, which seized power in Ukraine last year in an illegal coup. Its war of aggression on the separatist eastern Ukraine has inflicted at least 6,000 deaths, mainly among the ethnic Russian civilian population.

Earlier this month it soon became clear that Washington and its NATO allies would pay a heavy political price for an audacious move to openly increase their military involvement in the Ukraine conflict. When Washington announced that it intended to go ahead with Congressional provisions to send «lethal aid» to Kiev there was much international consternation over such a reckless move.

Moscow warned Washington that any further military support to the reactionary, anti-Russian Kiev regime on its western border would constitute a «disastrous escalation». US President Barack Obama then appeared to back off from the proposal to supply lethal munitions.

America’s normally servile European allies also baulked at the Washington arms move. Germany, France and even Britain indicated disproval by stating that they would not be following suite by sending arms to Ukraine. Germany’s Chancellor Angela Merkel was perhaps the most forthright in her reservations. While on an official visit to Washington she reiterated her «no weapons» position to US media while being received in the White House by Obama.

No doubt a disgruntled European public reeling from economic austerity, unemployment and seething contempt for unaccountable EU leaders had a concentrating effect on the various political capitals to not throw more fuel on an already raging Ukrainian fire. The idea of going along with incendiary American militarism in Ukraine and further antagonising Russia would provoke a political storm across Europe. Hence the usually trusty European «yes men» had to defy Washington’s recklessness.

That incipient divergence between the US and EU appeared to unnerve Washington, with the latter fearing that its anti-Russian axis and sanctions tactics might be unravelling. President Obama and his Secretary of State John Kerry were at pains to emphasise American-European «unity» over Ukraine and alleged «Russian aggression» – in spite of the fact that European leaders were, publicly at least, repudiating Washington’s weapons policy.

So, rather than risking an open split in the NATO ranks, Washington and its allies seem to have found an ingenious way around that problem – by getting the UAE to be the front end for weapons supplied to the Kiev regime.

Several media reports have talked up a «new defence industry» in the UAE. But whatever new industry there may be in the oil-rich kingdom, it is largely a value-adding or marketing platform for established Western manufacturers. The UAE defence sector is dominated by US military imports and American weapons giants, Boeing, Lockheed Martin and Raytheon. The Emirati «partner» operations are a way for the royal rulers to claim kudos for diversifying the kingdom away from its economic dependence on oil exports by seemingly creating hi-tech sectors. For the Western weapons firms, the Arab retail image can provide a convenient public relations cover for global arms-dealing. American and European weapons can thus be sold to parts of the world where it might otherwise be viewed as unethical – thanks to these sales being booked as originating from the UAE.

The fact remains, however, that the United Arab Emirates is the world’s fourth biggest arms importer, according to the Stockholm International Peace Research Institute (SIPRI). That is an astounding record considering that the UAE population is some nine million, with only one million of those being Arab nationals, and the rest being expatriate cheap-labour workers from Asia and Africa. Expressed on a per capita basis, the UAE is by far the world’s biggest weapons importer. And this is a country that has never been at war since its founding in 1971 after Britain granted formal independence.

In its latest global trends report, SIPRI notes that the Persian Gulf Arab states have doubled their imports of weapons in recent years, from an already high base. Saudi Arabia is now the fifth biggest importer globally. Qatar, Bahrain and Oman are also major sales destinations for the Western arms industry.

The Arab Gulf weapons market is dominated by the US, with some 40 per cent of all sales. Other major exporters to the region are Germany, France and Britain. Russia has also a strong presence in the market. But the lion’s share goes to US and its NATO allies. Germany in particular has stepped up its arms exports to the Persian Gulf, which has caused political problems among the German population for the Merkel government as it is being seen to prop up autocratic and repressive regimes. Leopard tanks and armoured personnel carriers are lucrative German exports.
The Persian Gulf arab regimes are thus in effect NATO arsenals. And the tiny UAE with its $13 billion military budget is a NATO arsenal par excellence.

The Kiev regime’s new contract with the UAE for military weapons supply is thus a front for NATO supplying weapons to Ukraine. Conveniently for Western governments, the arrangement tends to obscure a NATO link in the eyes of their public, but only superficially.

That bodes badly for the shaky ceasefire that Russia’s President Vladimir Putin helped broker earlier this month. Putin has already deprecated the continuing hostile attitude of Poroshenko and other Kiev leaders, who routinely accuse Russia of aggression and talk with bravado of fighting a «total war». Washington and the EU are indulging this inflammatory rhetoric with renewed sanctions on Moscow and laying the blame for the conflict on Russia.

While Western taxpayers bail out the Kiev regime with a $40 billion loan from the International Monetary Fund, the junta is evidently using the money to go on a weapons spree and to crank up its NATO-supplied war machine. The UAE weapons sales deal is just a backdoor for NATO to embark on further warmongering in Ukraine and toward Russia.

NATO Finds Arab Backdoor to Arm KievÂ :Â Â Information 
Clearing House - ICH


----------



## vostok

Nobody can beat this people!


----------



## T-55

4 th Independent Tank Battalion "August"












more bmpd - 4-й отдельный танковый батальон "Август" сил ЛНР


----------



## Hindustani78

Ukrainian military shoot down three enemy’s UAVs | Міністерство оборони України
*Friday, July 09.* DONBAS – According to the press centre of ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, the situation in the east of Ukraine escalated. On July 09, from 06:00 p.m. to 00:00, the terrorists shelled the Ukrainian positions for 40 times. They also used the weapons forbidden by the Minsk agreements. A new RF humanitarian convoy arrived to Ukraine resulted in increase of attacks.

Bandits attacked the Ukrainian govt positions near Vodyane, Avdiyvka, Pisky, Krymske, Opytne, Berezove with 120 mm mortars and tanks; Taramchuk with 122 mm artillery.

Illegal armed formations attacked the Ukrainian positions near Hranitne with 152 mm artillery. There was a fighting near Krymske ended in the enemy’s failure.

Ukrainian military shot down three enemy’s unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs) in Luhansk oblast.

Despite the Russian support of the illegal armed formations, the situation in the region is under control of the Ukrainian troops. 

*****************

Classes, which was attended by anti-aircraft artillery and anti-aircraft missile units units that perform tasks for Mariupol direction occurred on one of the polygons sector.Training, the head of which was Lieutenant Colonel Sergei Bratslav, there was a method of firing military subservient ZU-23-2 air targets. Instead drones used Brightening mines. 

Martial subservient SAM "Strela-10M" accompanied purposes, but the fire did not lead.Commenting on the results of practical classes, Lieutenant Colonel Sergei Braslavsky said that ZU-23-2 is well suited to deal with enemy drones. That fighting ZU-23-2 subservient recently shot down near Mariupol enemy UAV. This proves that deal effectively with unmanned aircraft of the enemy can use even ZU-23-2, which is difficult to call ultramodern, - said the officer.Assessing action combat anti-aircraft gunners servicing, training manager said that the soldiers acted confidently and professionally.

























Ukraine lost two soldiers in ATO area in past 24 hours| Ukrinform
KYIV, July 10 /Ukrinform/. Two Ukrainian servicemen were killed, other ten were wounded in the area of the anti-terrorist operation in Donbas as a result of hostilities.

Spokesman for the Presidential Administration on ATO, Colonel Andriy Lysenko said this at a briefing, an Ukrinform correspondent reports.

"Two Ukrainian servicemen were killed, other ten soldiers were wounded as a result of military clashes over past 24 hours,"he said. 

****************
Over 8,000 Russian servicemen stationed in Ukraine - ATO HQ| Ukrinform
KYIV, July 10 /Ukrinform/. Over 8,000 Russian servicemen are stationed on the territories of Donetsk and Luhansk regions, uncontrolled by Ukrainian government. In addition, there are about 33,000 members of illegal armed groups.

Deputy Head of ATO headquarters Colonel Serhiy Halushko said this on Thursday, the press service of the Defense Ministry reports.

"Over 8,000 Russian servicemen stay immediately on the territory of Ukraine. They are armed with 512 armored vehicles, 147 artillery systems, 190 tanks, 83 multiple rocket launcher systems," Halushko noted.

******************

10.07.2015
Ten Ukrainian soldiers released from captivity - Poroshenko






Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko has said that ten Ukrainian soldiers have been released from captivity.

"Good news, friends, ten of our guys from the 17th tank brigade of Aidar battalion, of the 40th brigade and the 43rd brigade have been released," he wrote on Facebook on Friday.

Poroshenko released the surnames of the released soldiers: Shanidze, Bondarchuk, Semeniuk, Shvyrev, Parkhomenko, Nihmatullin, Rizayev, Kharatin, Tkachenko and Startsev.

"Soon their families will be able to hug the heroes," Poroshenko said.

Earlier, the so-called Luhansk People's Republic said that it intended to exchange ten prisoners with Ukraine.


----------



## Hindustani78

Pro-Russian bandits shell Ukrainian communities with artillery | Міністерство оборони України
Saturday, July 11. DONBAS – According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, the situation in the region was volatile. There were about 50 attacks against the Ukrainian govt positions and communities (26 attacks in breach of the Minsk Agreements).

Terrorists shelled the residential quarters of Svitlodarsk with 152 mm artillery, Avdiyvka with 120 mm mortars.

Over the past days the bandits often attack the communities where civilians, women, and kids live.

The illegal armed formations shelled the Ukrainian positions near Lebedynske and Shyrokyno with 120 mm mortars and 122 mm guns, Novohryhorivka with tank armament. Militants used weapons forbidden by the Minsk Agreements against the Ukrainian troops near Pisky, Khimik, Troytske, Verkhniotoretske, Krymske, Novosiolovka, and Novhorodske.

The situation in the region is under control of the Ukrainian army.

*******************

Recently completed military quality of installation landmines MOS-50 at the site of the likely penetration areas to the rear of our units sabotage and reconnaissance groups of enemies. It should be noted that this division also quickly neutralized nerozirvani ammunition after shelling our positions near the village Pobeda.











11 July, Joint Training Center Air Force of Ukraine for the Ukrainian people have sworn allegiance 619 conscripts.The celebrations started on the parade ground of the military unit where gathered viyskovosluzhbotsi Vasilkovskaja garrison relatives recruits. Greet the soldiers on the occasion of drafting the military oath on behalf of the command of the Air Force of Ukraine came to the military unit deputy commander of the Air Force of Ukraine to work with the personnel - head of department on work with the personnel of the Air Forces of Ukraine Colonel Oleg Gruntkovsky, commander of the Air Command "Center" - Deputy Commander of the Air Forces of Ukraine, Lieutenant-General Arkady Vashutin, team and personnel of the Joint Training Centre, Head Vasylkiv district state administration Vladislav Odynets and clergy.









Five Ukrainian servicemen wounded in ATO area over past 24 hours| Ukrinform
KYIV, July 11 /Ukrinform/. No Ukrainian servicemen were killed, five soldiers were wounded in the ATO area over past 24 hours.

Spokesman for the Presidential Administration on ATO, Colonel Andriy Lysenko said this at a briefing, an Ukrinform correspondent reports.

"Fortunately, no Ukrainian servicemen were killed in past 24 hours. Five soldiers were wounded. It happened in Luhansk and Donetsk directions, in the areas from Bakhmutka road to Avdiyivka [Donetsk region]," Lysenko said.


The servicemen were injured in an area in Luhansk and Donetsk regions between the Bakhmutka motorway and Avdiyivka, he said.Donbas

The ATO press center reports that monitors from the Joint Center for Control and Coordination (JCCC) have been recording ceasefire violations by militants.

"On July 10, JCCC monitors documented attacks on Ukrainian armed forces' positions in the southern part of the community of Shyrokyne. Fire was opened twice in the evening, the first time with firearms, continuing 47 minutes from 5:45 p.m. to 6:32 p.m., and the second time with a 122-mm self-propelled artillery system, continuing ten minutes from 7:40 p.m. to 7:50 p.m. The attacks did not cause casualties," the press center said on Facebook.
****************

245 Ukrainians still held captive by militants| Ukrinform
KYIV, July 11 /Ukrinform/. Thirty servicemen of the Armed Forces of Ukraine have been released from militant captivity in the past two months.

President's envoy for the peaceful settlement of the Donbas conflict and Ukrainian representative of the humanitarian subgroup of the Trilateral Contact Group, MP Iryna Herashchenko said this on the air of 112 Ukraine TV channel.

"Today we have the first large-scale exchange in recent months. Our heroes have been held captive for a period from six to nine months. Over two months of work of the Minsk [Trilateral Contact Group's] subgroup on humanitarian issues, we've managed to release about 30 soldiers from captivity," she said.

Herashchenko noted that a total of 245 Ukrainian soldiers, including female ones, were being illegally held by Russian-backed militants in Donbas.

As a reminder, President of Ukraine Petro Poroshenko tweeted that ten Ukrainian soldiers were released from captivity on July 10.

**********


----------



## Hindustani78

Armed Forces of Ukraine observe Minsk agreements | Міністерство оборони України
The information spread by some mass media that the Ukrainian servicemen shell Donetsk is false!

The press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ states this information is just a new fake!

The Armed Forces of Ukraine observe the Minsk agreements.

We remind that the illegal armed formations often shell their own positions in order to charge the Ukrainian army in these attacks and in violation of the Minsk agreements.

Please, check the correctness of the information and do not spread provocative messages.

*****************
UPDATED WITH VIDEO: Armed 'Right Sector' standoff in western Ukraine - watch on - uatoday.tv
Clashes began between paramilitary volunteers and a team of ex-Yanukovych party MP Mikhail Lanyo

An armed standoff in Ukraine's western Zakarpattia region continued into Sunday morning (July 12) after paramilitary volunteers from the right-wing group ‘*Right Sector*' refused to lay down their weapons after a gun battle with the security group of a local deputy Mykhailo Lano.

Ukrainian news agency UNIAN reports three people were killed and at least nine injured in the clashes, which took place in the city of Mukachevo.

The armed group of men took over a sports complex in the town and a shootout occurred with the Ukrainian MP's security team.






UPDATE: Ukrainian military filmed travelling towards 'Right Sector' standoff scene - read on - uatoday.tv

Unverified YouTube video published by Hromadske TV appears to show 12-vehicle strong convoy

More than a dozen Ukrainian armoured vehicles and military trucks have been filmed travelling towards the direction of Mukacheve.

The unverified video, filmed by eyewitness and published by Hromadske TV on Sunday, appears to show the convoy travelling southwest on one of the main roads that runs via Mukacheve (between the western city of Lviv and the Hungarian border). Officially, the purpose of the convoy is not known.


----------



## Hindustani78

Two soldiers killed in Ukraine clashes | Zee News

Last Updated: Sunday, July 12, 2015 - 18:02

Kiev: Two soldiers have been killed in fighting in eastern Ukraine, a Kiev military spokesman said Sunday, reporting heavy shelling by separatist forces despite a four-month truce.

"We have lost two soldiers in fighting and acts of provocation, five have been wounded," Ukraine army spokesman Andriy Lysenko told reporters.

He accused rebels of using "on 10 occasions artillery over 100 mm calibre." Such heavy weaponry was to have been withdrawn from the front line under the terms of a peace deal signed in Minsk.

The military spokesman said firing came from the area around Donetsk airport, controlled by rebels since January but still a flash point, as well as close to the village of Trokhizbenka in the rebels` self-proclaimed people`s republic of Lugansk.

In a report published late Saturday, the OSCE, which has a monitoring mission in eastern Ukraine, said it had observed "617 ceasefire violations at and around the Donetsk airport."

The separatists on their part accused the Ukrainian army of "mass firing" on the city of Donetsk`s Kievsky district, close to the airport.

The Ukrainian army said the rebels had fired 152 mm calibre shells close to the village of Starohnativka, 40 kilometres northeast of the strategic Azov Sea port of Mariupol, the last major town in the region to be controlled by the Ukraine government.

More than 6,500 people, most of them civilians, have been killed in the conflict, which began in April 2014.


----------



## gomerker23

Conflict between Right Sector and government escalates (UPDATE, VIDEOS)




Spoiler



Representatives of the Right Sector said on July 12 that it was withdrawing some of its fighters from the war zone as the tense standoff between the nationalist group and the authorities escalated.

Observers have linked the conflict to cigarette smuggling in Zakarpattya Oblast, while the Right Sector describes the standoff as part of the government’s crackdown on volunteer units.

Chorny, commander of the fifth battalion of the Right Sector's Ukrainian Volunteer Corps, and Dmytro Savchenko, a spokesman for the right-wing group, said fighters of the fifth battalion were withdrawing from the war zone. Savchenko said they would take part in a Right Sector protest in Kyiv, though he added they were not going there "with assault rifles and machine guns."

The statements were contradicted by Alla Megel, head of the corps' information department, and Andrei Sharaskin, the corps' spokesman. They told the censor.net.ua news site that the unit's fighters were staying on the front line.

The Security Service of Ukraine (SBU) demanded that a group of armed Right Sector activists near the city of Mukacheve in Zakarpattya Oblast lay down their weapons. The SBU said it would start arresting the activists if they refused to be disarmed.

The developments followed a shootout between Right Sector members on the one hand and police and security guards of lawmaker Mikhailo Lanyo, an ex-member of ousted President Viktor Yanukovych’s Party of Regions, on the other hand in Mukacheve on July 11.

The Right Sector says the conflict was initiated by Lanyo’s people and the police, while the authorities argue the right-wing group shot first.

Following the shootout, the Right Sector activists retreated to the village of Lavky near Mukacheve and then went along a mountain ridge towards the town of Perechyn and Velyky Berezny District, Mustafa Nayyem, a lawmaker from the Petro Poroshenko Bloc, wrote on Facebook on July 12. Right Sector leader Dmytro Yarosh arrived in Mukacheve on the same day in an effort to settle the conflict.

President Petro Poroshenko, SBU Chief Vasyl Hrytsak and Interior Minister Arsen Avakov are currently holding negotiations with Yarosh, Nayyem said.

Two of the 14 Right Sector fighters involved in the clashes in Zakarpattia Oblast voluntarily laid down their arms, Anton Gerashchenko, an aide to Avakov, said. But the Right Sector denied the statement, saying that none of its fighters had voluntarily surrendered.

Meanwhile, the government started moving military equipment towards Mukacheve, Hromadske Television reported. Helicopters were also seen in Mukacheve, according to eyewitness evidence.

Fears of further violent clashes intensified as the Right Sector also said the corps’ reserve units could be moved to any location in the country to support its demands and that the authorities were blocking its training bases.

The Right Sector also responded to the incident by launching nationwide protests for an indefinite period in at least 17 cities and demanding Avakov’s resignation and Lanyo’s arrest. The group has camped out near the presidential administration building in Kyiv since July 11 and set up tents in Dnipropetrovsk.

The Right Sector also said on July 12 it was setting up checkpoints near Kyiv and other regions to prevent police from moving to Zakarpattia Oblast.

The causes of the conflict between the Right Sector and authorities have been attributed to alleged disagreements over smuggling between the nationalist group and Lanyo.

On July 12, Nayyem published a video of the beginning of the shootout between the Right Sector and Lanyo’s people. 

The footage shows a man with a bloodied head lying below a Right Sector jeep. The man, whom Nayyem identifies as Yury Rusnak, a security guard protecting Lanyo’s property, is then carried into a jeep and subsequently handed over to medics when an ambulance comes. Rusnak is currently in a coma.

At 5.00 Vitaly Shymonyak, chief of Mukacheve’s police, comes and talks to the Right Sector members. At 5-20, Right Sector activists start shooting in the air.

Alexei Byk, a Right Sector spokesman, said on July 12 that the video was intentionally distorted, and the sound was only switched on when Right Sector activists were shooting. They could have responded to shots fired by the police, he said.

Eleven people, including police officers and civilians, were injured in the shootout, according to Mukacheve’s central hospital. Two Right Sector fighters were killed, and four were injured, the nationalist group said.

The Right Sector has argued that the conflict had been caused by its efforts to crack down on cigarette smuggling. They have accused Lanyo of running a protection racket for the illegal business and claimed that the police and Viktor Medvedchuk, a pro-Russian politician who is highly influential in Zakarpattia Oblast, had initiated an attack on the Right Sector.

Lanyo has denied the allegations, in turn accusing ex-Zakarpattya Oblast Governor Viktor Baloga of leading and financing the Right Sector’s branch in the region – a charge that Baloga denies.

The Right Sector has also been accused of involvement in smuggling.

Nayyem wrote on Facebook on July 12 that, based on information from locals, both the Right Sector and Lanyo could be involved in smuggling. He attributed the dispute to one side’s reluctance to pay protection money to the other side.

He also wrote that, in its talks with the authorities, the Right Sector was represented by Roman Stoiko, the son of an ex-SBU employee. Stoiko, who used to be a police officer, was fired in 2008-2009 and was allegedly caught smuggling cigarettes to Slovakia by hang glider in 2012-2013, Nayyem claimed.





Lawyer previously accused of large-scale fraud appointed to fight corruption


----------



## Hindustani78

*Illegal armed formations shell communities | Міністерство оборони України
Monday*, *July 13. *DONBAS – The press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ reports, the situation in the region is tense but under control of the Ukrainian army.

The Russian terrorist groups still violate the Minsk agreements.

Militants shelled the Ukrainian positions near Kamyanka, Opytne, Pisky, Novotoshkivske, Verkhniotoretske with 122 mm artillery, 120 mm mortars and tanks. They attacked the govt positions near Avdiyvka, Lozove, Zolote, Stanytsya Luhanska with mortars and small arms.

This morning the enemy has used 120 mm mortars against the Ukrainian servicemen near Verkhniotoretske, Troitske, Mayorsk, 122 mm artillery – against town of Hirnyk.

The pro-Russian bandits keep shelling the residential quarters of cities and towns with artillery.

***************
Measures to strengthen the defence of Mariupol are taken: the War Cabinet chaired by the President | Міністерство оборони України
Monday, July 13. KYIV – During the meeting of the War Cabinet of the National Security and Defence Council on 13 July, chaired by the President, the situation in the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) region and in particular in Mariupol region was discussed as one of the key issues. Col. Gen. Viktor Muzhenko, Chief of General Staff, denied allegations that due to the operation at Shyrokyno, heavy machinery, the Armed Forces, and the National Guard shall be moved from Mariupol. "As for Mariupol, the situation is exactly opposite, relevant measures are planned to be implemented to strengthen the defence of the city as well as the planned rotation of units, and in particular replacement of units requiring replenishment and skill recovery by combat-ready units that are approaching and accepting a relevant area of responsibility now," Col. Gen. Victor Muzhenko said. President Petro Poroshenko stressed that defence shall be strengthened to protect Mariupol in the event of the opponent’s failure to perform the Minsk agreements. "Upon consultation with me, the marines that completed relevant training program will also participate in ensuring the defence of Mariupol and performance of the Minsk agreements," Petro Poroshenko said. Press Service of the President of Ukraine

*********************

Recently, in Kirovograd, in the village Hannynske on building local health posts inaugurated a memorial plaque in honor of the memory of the hero - sanitary instructor intelligence of a special group soldier Dmitry Panchenko, who died August 29, 2014 on exit Ilovaisky boiler. He died when rescued from the battlefield wounded soldiers.

For fifteen years Dmitry Panchenko worked in local FAPi and always had only positive feedback from villagers, colleagues and residents of neighboring villages.









****************

Five soldiers wounded in ATO area over past 24 hours| Ukrinform
KYIV, July 13 /Ukrinform/. No Ukrainian servicemen were killed; five soldiers were wounded in the ATO area over past 24 hours.

Spokesman for the Presidential Administration on ATO, Colonel Andriy Lysenko said this at a briefing, an Ukrinform correspondent reports.

"No Ukrainian servicemen were killed in past 24 hours. Five soldiers were wounded," Lysenko said.

***************
Information about plans of Russian army coming from reliable sources - Poroshenko| Ukrinform

KYIV, July 13 /Ukrinform/. Despite the information on the record number of Russian soldiers deployed near the Ukrainian border, the new army of Ukraine is able to offer a fitting rebuff to the enemy.

President of Ukraine Petro Poroshenko said this in an interview with 1+1 Ukraine's TV channel, an Ukrinform correspondent reports.

"We have got information that there is a record large number of the armed forces of the Russian Federation along with the borders of Ukraine. This information is not only from our own intelligence sources, we've got confirmation from NATO, the United States and the EU countries. We've got information about possible major directions of attacks, regularly carry out command-and-staff exercises... We will protect the country, as today our army is completely different than a year ago. We are ready to offer a fitting rebuff to the aggression against country," he said.

************************


----------



## vostok

Battalion "Diesel"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

ATO troops destroy two UAVs | Міністерство оборони України
*Tuesday, July 14.* DONBAS – According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, the situation in the region is still tense. The number of attacks against the Ukrainian positions has increased over the past 24 hours.

Russian terrorist groups shelled the Ukrainian positions and local communities for 80 times. Bandits used 152 mm and 122 mm artillery for 5 times, 120 mm mortars for 32 times, as well as tanks and multiple rocket launchers.

Militants attacked the Ukrainian positions near Opytne, Avdiyvka, Mariynka, Novhorodske, Krasnohorivka, Mayorsk, Pisky, Vodyane, Leninske, Khimik, Krymske. The enemy’s sniper targeted the Ukrainian soldiers near Shyrokyne.

The enemy performed the aerial reconnaissance. Ukrainian military destroyed two enemy’s unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs).

*****************

Two policemen wounded in explosions at two police stations in west Ukraine - watch on - uatoday.tv
Right Sector and police have accused each other of initiating violence in Mukacheve

Two policemen were wounded in explosions at two district police stations in the west Ukrainian city of Lviv on Tuesday (July 14).

Ukraine's Interior Ministry said in a statement that the entrances to the stations had been booby-trapped with explosives and the safety clip of a grenade was found at one of the sites.

The explosive experts were seen working at the explosion scene.

Local police chief said the motives of those behind the crime may be political.

_"We are going to build our investigative leads according to these particular motives - the aim to destabilise situation in the west of Ukraine, to spread panic among the population and to terrify (people),"_ *Lviv regional police chief Dmytro Zaharia* said.

On Saturday (July 11), *two people were killed* in a firefight between members of the ultranationalist group, Right Sector, and police in the town of Mukacheve in western Ukraine, prompting *President Petro Poroshenko* to call for all _"illegal groups"_ to disarm.

*Ukrainian MP Andriy Teteruk* told Ukraine Today he understood the motives behind Right Sector's actions.

_"They're [Right Sector] trying to destroy the corruption scheme near the border and I see they want to build ukraine without corruption but using very extreme methods. In my opinion we should stop them being able to use this kind of force."_

Right Sector is one of a number of militarised groups that emerged during violent protests that toppled Moscow-backed President Viktor Yanukovych a year ago.

The militias went on to fight alongside Ukrainian troops in the east against Russian-backed militants, but concerns have risen over whether they could pose a challenge to President Poroshenko and the government or *threaten public security*.

Right Sector and police have accused each other of initiating violence in Mukacheve, but on Tuesday a spokesman for the group said two of its members had *surrendered to the SBU security service*.


----------



## vostok

*Kiev forced to fight its own fascist militias*
A pro-government Ukrainian militia accused of neo-Nazism has fought a gun battle with the country’s security forces that left at least three dead and several police vehicles destroyed by rocket-propelled grenades.

The fighting marks the first clash between Kiev and one of the country’s “volunteer battalions” who have led the fight against pro-Russian separatists.

The fierce confrontation in the city of Mukachevo, near Ukraine’s western border, involved members of Right Sector, a controversial nationalist group. Three policemen were among six injured, officials from the Ukrainian interior ministry said.

A stand-off with Ukrainian police continued yesterday while Right Sector announced that
...
Kiev forced to fight its own fascist militias | The Times


----------



## Hindustani78

Eight Ukraine soldiers killed in past 24 hours: Kiev | Zee News
Last Updated: Wednesday, July 15, 2015 - 16:20
Kiev: Eight Ukrainian troops have been killed and 16 wounded in the war-torn east as pro-Russian rebels launched one of their fiercest attacks since the signing of a shaky ceasefire deal, Kiev security officials said on Wednesday.

"Over the past day there was one of the most intense bombardments of Ukrainian territory since the signing of the Minsk agreement," Ukraine`s Security Council said in a statement, referring to the February peace deal. "Eight Ukrainian soldiers were killed and 16 were wounded", the statement said.



vostok said:


> *Kiev forced to fight its own fascist militias*
> A pro-government Ukrainian militia accused of neo-Nazism has fought a gun battle with the country’s security forces that left at least three dead and several police vehicles destroyed by rocket-propelled grenades.
> 
> The fighting marks the first clash between Kiev and one of the country’s “volunteer battalions” who have led the fight against pro-Russian separatists.
> 
> The fierce confrontation in the city of Mukachevo, near Ukraine’s western border, involved members of Right Sector, a controversial nationalist group. Three policemen were among six injured, officials from the Ukrainian interior ministry said.
> 
> A stand-off with Ukrainian police continued yesterday while Right Sector announced that
> ...
> Kiev forced to fight its own fascist militias | The Times




The violence first broke out at a café and then continued at a sports complex in Mukacheve at around 2 p.m. on Saturday, and involved around 20 Right Sector members and people close to lawmaker Mykhailo Lanyo who is from the area. 

Right Sector is currently embroiled in a standoff in Mukacheve, Zakarpattya Oblast, where a shootout between members of the group and police *resulted in three dead and triggered fears that the group might rebel against the post-EuroMaidan authorities.*

*****************
Recently in the media there was an appeal fighters 128th individual mountain infantry brigade, deployed in Mukachevo, Transcarpathian region.Soldiers emphasized that "only 20 percent of personnel have the status of combatants and that they do not celebrate winning", although the crew was the main division who has defense Debaltsevo bridgehead. It was also announced problematic issue of compulsory compensation for lost value due to their own uniforms.To deal with all complaints about fighters in the Ministry of Defence of Ukraine created a special commission. The results of the Commission really confirm that there are some problems, but not everything looks as announced fighters.So, for teams participating in the anti-terrorist operation state awards received 655 soldiers, including two officers - the title of Hero of Ukraine, Ministry of Defense of Ukraine distinctions awarded 168 military brigade - Chief of the General Staff - 61 soldier. In addition, 34 officers received regular crew rank ahead of schedule.




****************
Escalation of situation in east of Ukraine | Міністерство оборони України
*Wednesday, July 15*. DONBAS — According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, the situation in the region escalated. Yesterday the militants performed 100 attacks against the Ukrainian positions and violated the ceasefire. They used 122 and 152 mm artillery, multiple rocket launchers, 120 mm mortars, and tanks.

Bandits shelled the Ukrainian govt positions near Avdiyvka, Vodyane, Pisky, Kirovo, Novhorodske, and Luhanske; Stanytsya Luhanska, Novotoshkivske, Krymske, Triokhizbenka, Talakivka, and Mykolayvka.

As of 6:00 a.m., this morning, the enemy has already shelled Ukrainian troops near Avdiyvka, Opytne, Starohnativka with 122 and 120 mm howitzers. At the midnight there was a fighting near Opytne ended in the enemy’s failure.


Press reports ATO Staff: the situation in the area of ATU worse. During the last day, July 14, 100 times the Kremlin mercenaries violated the ceasefire

19 times criminals used the positions of the defenders of Ukraine 152-mm and 122-mm guns, 33 times - 120 mm mortars, in 2 cases - MLRS, 13 times - the tanks.In particular, yesterday, from 18 th to 24 hours fell the largest number per day. Under dense fire positions were gangs ATU forces in regions inhabited Avdiivka, questionnaire, water, sand, Kirov, Novgorod, Lugansk, Donetsk that direction.In Lugansk area of Russian-terrorist forces were shelling our troops near the village Stanitsa Luganskaya, Novotoshkivske, Crimean, Trohizbenka. 

In Mariupol direction the shots were heard only with small arms near the village Talakivka and Nikolayevka.Today, July 15, as of the 6th hour of the morning, recorded attacks our troops with 122-mm howitzers and 120 mm mortars in areas Avdeevka settlements, questionnaire, Starohnativka. Around midnight, Ukrainian soldiers found and gave rebuff sabotage and intelligence group of militants near the towns The questionnaire.Army forces ATO securely hold defensive lines, give a fitting rebuff the Russian-terrorist forces and are ready for any developments.
*******************

Unremitting attacks rock Stanytsia-Luhanska in east Ukraine - watch on - uatoday.tv
OSCE surveys damage by Russian-backed militants

Fighting between *Russian-backed militants* and Ukrainian troops continues in east Ukraine despite a ceasefire agreed to in February between the two sides.

OSCE right watch dog recently reported that Russian-backed militant forces have build up a large concentration of military equipment along part of the front line in eastern Ukraine, sparking fears of another advance against government-held positions like these ones here.

_OSCE members, background in blue vests, speak to journalists as local women carry a bag while walking by an exploded bridge between positions of Russia-backed rebels and Ukrainian government forces in Luhanska village, Luhansk region, eastern Ukraine, July 6, 2015 (AP Photo)_


----------



## vostok

*‘EU periphery countries taking brunt of US/EU interventionist policies in Ukraine’*
Daniel McAdams is Executive Director of the Ron Paul Institute for Peace and Prosperity. He served as foreign affairs advisor to US Congressman Ron Paul (R-Texas) for 12 years.
The EU and the US are the ones who created the chaos in Ukraine, said Daniel McAdams, of the Ron Paul Institute for Peace and Prosperity. The countries on the EU periphery like Hungary have to take on the burden receiving thousands of refugees, he added.

Ukraine's President Petro Poroshenko has called for a crackdown on paramilitary units working in the country, saying no political force should have armed squads at its disposal. The statement came after a violent stand-off in the western town of Mukachevo, between far-right extremists from the Right Sector group and the police.

*RT:* _What is the Right Sector to Ukraine, do you think? And what’s the Western attitude now to the radical groups in Ukraine?_

*MA:* I think the Right Sector, and I don’t want to overemphasize this, but I think the Right Sector troops are to Ukraine what Al-Qaeda is in Syria. They’ve been necessary and they’ve been supported by the US and the EU because they are the best fighters. We just saw [yesterday] that a tank battalion in the regular Ukrainian army made a video saying_“we’re not going to fight anymore.”_ You’ve had problems with morale in the conscripted Ukrainian army. They don’t want to be there, they would rather be home.

The Right Sector is an ideological army like Al-Qaeda. Therefore they are motivated for other reasons to fight. Therefore, it would be very difficult to rein in groups like this. They were extremely useful in ratcheting up the violence for the Maidan. As a matter of fact, you needed to have that for the revolution to get off the ground. However, now you’re facing a Frankenstein monster that has been created by the US and by the EU, and they don’t know what to do about it.

In western Ukraine in the USSR you’ve seen a lot of extreme right groups, as well as in the western Ukraine. There were always skinhead demonstrations and these people are always active. They came to prominence in Maidan but they have been around for a number of years.

People in the West have started to believe their own propaganda. Any mention of neo-Nazis, extreme right wing, this is all just ‘Putin’s propaganda’. So therefore they have not considered this a possibility. US Congress has finally seen that there is a group called Right Sector that is putting SS stickers on their hats and logos on their hats and therefore is a danger.
...
‘EU periphery countries taking brunt of US/EU interventionist policies in Ukraine’ — RT Op-Edge


----------



## Styx




----------



## gomerker23

American dictatorship

Must read to believe: The 25 year old girl / actress in "I am Ukrainian" propaganda video is now deputy governor of Odessa - Red Pill Times




Siding with foreign interests to destroy your country’s [URL='http://www.********.com/view?i=a6b_1434951321']economy and constitution pays off:

*The girl from “I am Ukrainian” video, Yulia Marushevskaya, has been appointed 3rd in command for Saakashvili’s team in Odessa, at just 25 years old.* Saakashvili claimed that she has been “educated” in Harvard and Stanford, but Standford University states no one by that name studied there. *She has no other qualifications and no experience. *Well, at least she’s not a wanted pro-American strongman like her boss.[/URL]

The original “I am a Ukrainian” video was made by a Western team with connections to US gov’t.


----------



## vostok

32nd humanitarian convoy from Russia arrived to Donetsk


----------



## Hindustani78

Militants completed about 90 attacks | Міністерство оборони України
*Thursday, July 16*. DONBAS — According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, the situation in the region is still tense. Yesterday, the Russian terrorist groups completed about 90 attacks against the Ukrainian army positions. Bandits used the weapons forbidden by the Minsk agreements for 33 times.

Russian terrorist groups shelled Kodema village with 152 mm artillery. There are casualties among civilians.

Militants attacked the Ukrainian positions near Avdiyvka, Novhorodske, Verkhniotoretske, Opytne, Kirovo, Pershe Travnya, Leninske, Mykolayvka-2, Mayorsk, and Starohnativka.

As of 6:00 a.m., July 16, the terrorists have opened harassing fire near Shchastya and in direction of the Donetsk airport with small arms.

****************
Major General Andriy Taran: The situation in the region is getting worse | Міністерство оборони України
*Thursday, July 16*. DONBAS — The Ukrainian party of the Joint Centre for the Ceasefire Control and Coordination (JCCC) states the situation in the east of Ukraine is tense, and it is getting worse in some regions.

On July 14, the JCCC military monitors attempted to cease fire in Donetsk, Horlivka, and Luhansk directions for 41 times.

Over the past days, the militants have accumulated heavy weapons, military equipment and strength along the whole frontline such as artillery systems and multiple rocket launchers in violation of the Minsk agreements.

Officials of the JCCC Ukrainian party call the Russian representatives for influencing the illegal armed formations in the region in order to stop these violations. These attempts are inefficient.

Almost every day militants shell local communities and civil facilities resulting in casualties among civilians.

Pro-Russian militants often open fire from residential quarters of cities and towns, even from schools and kids’ centres.

In the context of this instable situation, we are looking forward for more active role of such an international organization as the OSCE.

****************************

Recently the club in Odessa Military Medical Center of Southern region held a charity concert for the participants of the antiterrorist operation in the east who undergo treatment and rehabilitation in the medical facility.

treatment to Germany Soldier 28 th separate mechanized brigade Viktor Zhukov, who due to injury in June during Marinka foot amputated two lower limbs.





************
In Donetsk area antiterrorist operation reinforcements arrived as part of separate mechanized brigade. After the two-month training on the ground firing range "Wide lan" Armed Forces of Ukraine occupy a newly erected lines of defense.According to the commander of a mechanized battalion, Major Dmitri Gerasimenko, a short time his subordinates have populated the new fortifications of the trench, and a powerful technology. 

The main task of the unit - keeping second-tier defense.- If the enemy break through the first line of defense, our task - to stop it at this limit and discard ago - said Dmitry Gerasimenko. - For this we have every opportunity. Strongholds of the arrival of fighters ready and fully equipped. The battalion is fully equipped and provided with equipment. 

Most of our soldiers - among recruits volunteers, but there are those who have defended their homeland with arms.Despite a grueling journey that lasted nearly three days, the newcomers guys are not lost fighting spirit and optimism. Complaints about food and equipment are not. A little tired, but with smiles on their faces and faith in victory, they are ready for combat missions and protect Ukraine.


----------



## Hindustani78

Eleven Ukrainian soldiers wounded in ATO area in past 24 hours| Ukrinform
KYIV, July 16 /Ukrinform/. No Ukrainian servicemen were killed, while eleven soldiers were wounded in the area of the anti-terrorist operation in Donbas as a result of hostilities.

Spokesman for the Presidential Administration on the anti-terrorist operation, Colonel Oleksandr Motuzianyk said this at a briefing in Kyiv, an Ukrinform correspondent reported.

" Fortunately, no Ukrainian servicemen were killed in past 24 hours, eleven soldiers were wounded as a result of military clashes over past 24 hours," he said.

******************
Civilians killed after militants shell village in Donbas| Ukrinform
KYIV, July 16 /Ukrinform/. The situation in the ATO area remains stably tense. The Russian-backed militants shelled the positions of Ukrainian forces 90 times for the past 24 hours. The gangs used weapons, banned by the Minsk agreements, 33 times.

This is reported by the ATO press center.

"The Russian-terrorist troops again shelled peaceful settlement of Donbas. At 20:50, the militants used 152mm artillery systems to fire on village of Kodema, Artemivsk district, Donetsk region. Several civilians were killed," reads the statement.

According to the ATO headquarters, the pro-Russian militants intensively shelled the ATO positions near Avdiyivka, Novhorodske, Verkhniotoretske, Opytne, Kirove, Pershe Travnia, Leninske, Mykolaivka-2, Mayorske, Starohnativka in Donetsk region.

As the press center reports, as of 6:00, July 16, the militants used small arms to fire on the positions of our forces near Shchastia (23km north of Luhansk) and in the direction of the Donetsk airport.


----------



## Hindustani78

No servicemen killed, two wounded in ATO area in past 24 hours| Ukrinform

KYIV, July 17 /Ukrinform/. No Ukrainian servicemen were killed, two soldiers were wounded in ATO area in past 24 hours

Spokesman for the Presidential Administration on ATO, Colonel Andriy Lysenko said this at a briefing, an Ukrinform correspondent reports.

"No casualties were among the Ukrainian servicemen for past 24 hours. Two of our soldiers were wounded," Lysenko said.



gomerker23 said:


> Conflict between Right Sector and government escalates (UPDATE, VIDEOS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Representatives of the Right Sector said on July 12 that it was withdrawing some of its fighters from the war zone as the tense standoff between the nationalist group and the authorities escalated.
> 
> Observers have linked the conflict to cigarette smuggling in Zakarpattya Oblast, while the Right Sector describes the standoff as part of the government’s crackdown on volunteer units.
> 
> Chorny, commander of the fifth battalion of the Right Sector's Ukrainian Volunteer Corps, and Dmytro Savchenko, a spokesman for the right-wing group, said fighters of the fifth battalion were withdrawing from the war zone. Savchenko said they would take part in a Right Sector protest in Kyiv, though he added they were not going there "with assault rifles and machine guns."
> 
> The statements were contradicted by Alla Megel, head of the corps' information department, and Andrei Sharaskin, the corps' spokesman. They told the censor.net.ua news site that the unit's fighters were staying on the front line.
> 
> The Security Service of Ukraine (SBU) demanded that a group of armed Right Sector activists near the city of Mukacheve in Zakarpattya Oblast lay down their weapons. The SBU said it would start arresting the activists if they refused to be disarmed.
> 
> The developments followed a shootout between Right Sector members on the one hand and police and security guards of lawmaker Mikhailo Lanyo, an ex-member of ousted President Viktor Yanukovych’s Party of Regions, on the other hand in Mukacheve on July 11.
> 
> The Right Sector says the conflict was initiated by Lanyo’s people and the police, while the authorities argue the right-wing group shot first.
> 
> Following the shootout, the Right Sector activists retreated to the village of Lavky near Mukacheve and then went along a mountain ridge towards the town of Perechyn and Velyky Berezny District, Mustafa Nayyem, a lawmaker from the Petro Poroshenko Bloc, wrote on Facebook on July 12. Right Sector leader Dmytro Yarosh arrived in Mukacheve on the same day in an effort to settle the conflict.
> 
> President Petro Poroshenko, SBU Chief Vasyl Hrytsak and Interior Minister Arsen Avakov are currently holding negotiations with Yarosh, Nayyem said.
> 
> Two of the 14 Right Sector fighters involved in the clashes in Zakarpattia Oblast voluntarily laid down their arms, Anton Gerashchenko, an aide to Avakov, said. But the Right Sector denied the statement, saying that none of its fighters had voluntarily surrendered.
> 
> Meanwhile, the government started moving military equipment towards Mukacheve, Hromadske Television reported. Helicopters were also seen in Mukacheve, according to eyewitness evidence.
> 
> Fears of further violent clashes intensified as the Right Sector also said the corps’ reserve units could be moved to any location in the country to support its demands and that the authorities were blocking its training bases.
> 
> The Right Sector also responded to the incident by launching nationwide protests for an indefinite period in at least 17 cities and demanding Avakov’s resignation and Lanyo’s arrest. The group has camped out near the presidential administration building in Kyiv since July 11 and set up tents in Dnipropetrovsk.
> 
> The Right Sector also said on July 12 it was setting up checkpoints near Kyiv and other regions to prevent police from moving to Zakarpattia Oblast.
> 
> The causes of the conflict between the Right Sector and authorities have been attributed to alleged disagreements over smuggling between the nationalist group and Lanyo.
> 
> On July 12, Nayyem published a video of the beginning of the shootout between the Right Sector and Lanyo’s people.
> 
> The footage shows a man with a bloodied head lying below a Right Sector jeep. The man, whom Nayyem identifies as Yury Rusnak, a security guard protecting Lanyo’s property, is then carried into a jeep and subsequently handed over to medics when an ambulance comes. Rusnak is currently in a coma.
> 
> At 5.00 Vitaly Shymonyak, chief of Mukacheve’s police, comes and talks to the Right Sector members. At 5-20, Right Sector activists start shooting in the air.
> 
> Alexei Byk, a Right Sector spokesman, said on July 12 that the video was intentionally distorted, and the sound was only switched on when Right Sector activists were shooting. They could have responded to shots fired by the police, he said.
> 
> Eleven people, including police officers and civilians, were injured in the shootout, according to Mukacheve’s central hospital. Two Right Sector fighters were killed, and four were injured, the nationalist group said.
> 
> The Right Sector has argued that the conflict had been caused by its efforts to crack down on cigarette smuggling. They have accused Lanyo of running a protection racket for the illegal business and claimed that the police and Viktor Medvedchuk, a pro-Russian politician who is highly influential in Zakarpattia Oblast, had initiated an attack on the Right Sector.
> 
> Lanyo has denied the allegations, in turn accusing ex-Zakarpattya Oblast Governor Viktor Baloga of leading and financing the Right Sector’s branch in the region – a charge that Baloga denies.
> 
> The Right Sector has also been accused of involvement in smuggling.
> 
> Nayyem wrote on Facebook on July 12 that, based on information from locals, both the Right Sector and Lanyo could be involved in smuggling. He attributed the dispute to one side’s reluctance to pay protection money to the other side.
> 
> He also wrote that, in its talks with the authorities, the Right Sector was represented by Roman Stoiko, the son of an ex-SBU employee. Stoiko, who used to be a police officer, was fired in 2008-2009 and was allegedly caught smuggling cigarettes to Slovakia by hang glider in 2012-2013, Nayyem claimed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lawyer previously accused of large-scale fraud appointed to fight corruption



MP involved in Mukacheve incident tries to flee country - read on - uatoday.tv
Ex-Yanukovych party MP Mykhailo Lanyo attempted to leave Ukrainian territory 

Mykhailo Lanyo, Ukrainian lawmaker believed to have been involved in a conflict in western Ukrainian town of *Mukacheve*, which resulted in a shootout on July 11, tried to flee Ukraine, according to a Border Guard Service official, an* UNIAN* correspondent reports.

*Vasyl Servatyuk,* deputy head of the Border Guard Service of Ukraine said at a meeting of a Parliament's temporary investigative commission into a Mukacheve incident that the MP changed his mind right at the border check point: _"At the Tisa checkpoint there was a routine ID check. The deputy changed his mind and returned back to the Ukrainian territory."_

_The shootout occurred in Mukacheve on July 11 during a conflict between the *Right Sector* and the people close to Mykhailo Lanyo, Ukrainian MP. 

According to representatives of the Right Sector organization, the Lanyo, himself, had called them to hold talks, because the Right Sector started interfering with the flows of contraband._



gomerker23 said:


> American dictatorship
> 
> Must read to believe: The 25 year old girl / actress in "I am Ukrainian" propaganda video is now deputy governor of Odessa - Red Pill Times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siding with foreign interests to destroy your country’s economy and constitution pays off:
> 
> *The girl from “I am Ukrainian” video, Yulia Marushevskaya, has been **appointed 3rd in command for Saakashvili’s team in Odessa, at just 25 years old.* Saakashvili claimed that she has been “educated” in Harvard and Stanford, but Standford University states no one by that name studied there. *She has no other qualifications and no experience. *Well, at least she’s not a wanted pro-American strongman like her boss.
> 
> The original “I am a Ukrainian” video was made by a Western team with connections to US gov’t.



Radio Liberty: Russian politician to be appointed Odesa deputy governor - read on - uatoday.tv

Maria Gaidar is a vocal critic of Russian President Vladimir Putin

The governor of Ukraine's Odesa region, Mikheil Saakashvili, has announced that Russian politician Maria Gaidar will be his deputy.

Saakashvili said on July 17 that he had asked Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko to grant Gaidar Ukrainian citizenship and to formally appoint her to the post.

Saakashvili added that Gaidar will be supervising social issues in the region


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.ukrinform.ua/eng/news/one_ukrainian_soldier_killed_five_wounded_in_ato_area_for_past_24_hours_333106
KYIV, July 18 /Ukrinform/. One Ukrainian serviceman was killed, five soldiers were wounded as a result of hostilities in the ATO area over past 24 hours.

Spokesman for the Presidential Administration on ATO, Colonel Andriy Lysenko said this at a briefing, an Ukrinform correspondent reports.

"One soldier was killed, another five were wounded," Lysenko said. 

******************

Ukraine rebels: Ready to pull back tanks, smaller weapons
July 18, 2015
MOSCOW— Ukraine's Russia-backed separatist rebels say they are ready to pull back smaller-caliber weapons from much of the front line in eastern Ukraine.

Under a February armistice, both the rebels and the Ukrainian forces they are fighting were to pull back heavy weapons to create a buffer zone, but violations have been frequent and fighting continues. Ukrainian military spokesman Col. Andriy Lysenko said Saturday three civilians were killed in shelling of the town of Avdiivka.

Alexander Zakharchenko, leader of the Donetsk rebels, said Saturday his forces are ready to pull back their tanks and armored vehicles with weapons under 100mm, 3 kilometers (1.8 miles) from the front line except in "problem areas," the rebel Donetsk News Agency reported.

Rebels in the Luhansk region are ready for a similar move, it said.

**************

Sat Jul 18, 2015 7:25am EDT
Rebel shelling in east Ukraine kills three civilians, soldier: Ukraine military| Reuters

Three civilians have been killed by shelling by pro-Russian rebels in Ukraine's separatist eastern regions, the Ukrainian military said on Saturday, following a week of the deadliest fighting in over a month.

One Ukrainian serviceman was also killed and four others were wounded, military spokesman Andriy Lysenko said in a televised briefing.

The rebels in turn accused Ukrainian forces of intensifying attacks and firing at civilian areas.

More than 6,500 people have been killed since the conflict broke out in eastern Ukraine in April last year. Attacks have lessened since a peace agreement was brokered in Minsk, Belarus, five months ago, but both sides accuse each other of violations.

"The vast majority of shelling and armed attacks by the rebels take place at night to avoid attracting the attention of international observers," Lysenko said.

He said separatists had focused their attacks on residential areas north-west of rebel-held Donetsk city and that a woman, her granddaughter and a 49-year-old man had been killed.

Rebels accused the Ukrainian military of shelling the frontline town of Krasnohorivka overnight, but reported no casualties.

The Organization for Security and Cooperation in Europe (OSCE), which is monitoring the ceasefire, has said neither side have fully withdrawn heavy artillery from the frontline as required by the peace deal.

On Friday, the head of the OSCE Ivica Dacic described a worsening humanitarian crisis in the east and urged both sides to adhere to the Minsk agreement, which he said was the only chance to achieve peace.

(Reporting by Pavel Polityuk; Writing by Alessandra Prentice; Editing by Keith Weir)


----------



## Hindustani78

July 17, Kyiv region, in the village of Vasylkiv district Kozhukhivka said goodbye with a senior soldier Valentin AG Zagorodny.To conduct the funeral of Hero and give him honor arrived head of district administration Vladislav Odynets, military commissar Vasilkovskaja combined city military commissariat, Lieutenant Colonel Sergei Resin, Deputy Commander of Air Command "Center" to work with staff, Colonel Alexander Binkovskyy, village head Vasil Betz , Vasilkovskaja military garrison villagers, colleagues, friends, relatives.

The senior soldier Valentin Zagorodny military service in 128 separate mechanized brigade Operational Command "West" Army of the Armed Forces of Ukraine as commander of the mortar 2 mortar branch mortar platoon fire support company.

July 14, 2015 during the preparation and mortar positions Situated mine barrages Valentin hit a hostile anti-personnel minefields in the area of urban villages Belovodsk Luhansk region.






















************

A man walks through the yard of his home destroyed from shelling between Ukrainian Forces and pro-Russian separatists in Berdyianske village, in the Donetsk region on July 1, 2015.


----------



## gomerker23




----------



## vostok

Budapest Ready to Protect Ethnic Hungarians Living in Ukraine
Hungary is seriously concerned about the outbreak of violence in Mukacheve between Ukraine's Right Sector and local police, and about the fate of close to 150,000 ethnic Hungarians living in the Zakarpattia Region. Moreover, Budapest has stated its readiness to take all necessary measures to protect the minority, Ukrainian news hub Vesti reports.
In an interview for Hungarian business daily Napi Gazdasag, János Lázár, minister in charge of Hungary's Prime Minister's Office, said that the Hungarian government is seriously concerned about the violence in Zakarpattia, and is ready to protect ethnic Hungarians living in Ukraine. "If Hungarians living in Zakarpattia come under threat, and they are forced to flee, we will help all of them and will take them all in," Lázár noted.
...
Budapest Ready to Protect Ethnic Hungarians Living in Ukraine / Sputnik International


----------



## Hindustani78

No servicemen killed, five wounded in ATO area in past 24 hours| Ukrinform
KYIV, July 20 /Ukrinform/. No Ukrainian servicemen were killed, five soldiers were wounded in ATO area in past 24 hours

Spokesman for the Presidential Administration on ATO, Colonel Andriy Lysenko said this at a briefing, an Ukrinform correspondent reports.

"No casualties were among the Ukrainian servicemen for past 24 hours. Five of our soldiers were wounded," Lysenko said.

******************
Ukrainian positions shelled 75 times over past 24 hours| Ukrinform
KYIV, July 20 /Ukrinform/. The situation in eastern Ukraine remains stably tense, the Russian-terrorist forces continue shelling the ATO positions.

This is reported by the ATO press center.

Over past 24 hours, July 19, the militants used 152mm and 122mm artillery systems six times, 120mm mortars were used 18 times, tanks were used six times. On July 19, the militants launched 75 attacks on the Ukrainian positions.

In particular, the attacks were launched on the ATO positions near Mykolayivka, Pisky, Mayorske, Zaitseve, Hranite, Krasnohorivka, Kirove (Donetsk region), Shchastia, Stanytsia Luhanska, Lebedynske (Luhansk region). About 30 attacks were launched on the positions of Ukrainian military near Marinka (35 km south-west of Donetsk).

As of 6:00 today, July 20, the militants shelled the positions of Ukrainian servicemen, using 120mm mortars.

********************


Ukrainian soldiers who protect our country from pro-Russian gangs in Artemovsk direction, persistently and intensively work on maintaining and improving individual skill of the major areas of combat training and interoperability units.In particular, the military shooting ranges fitted near the unit's units regularly conducted practical training on fire training.































Vehicle search reveals UAH 8 mln heading to militants (Photo) : UNIAN news

*Police officials seize UAH 8 million discovered at a roadblock set up on a Mariupol-Donetsk highway in a vehicle heading toward militant-controlled territories in Donbas, according to the interior minister. *




facebook.com/arsen.avakov
"Separatists won’t get their money! The money will stay in Ukarine. The effective work of law enforcement officials will be awarded," Arsen Avakov, Ukraine’s Interior Minister wrote on Facebook.

In turn, the president’s advisor Yuriy Biriukov noted that the right people from the Security Service of Ukraine, the State Border Guard Service, and the State Fiscal Service started real work in the zone of the Anti-terrorist operation.

"There they are, spotting a vehicle, random at first sight, at the Bugas roadblock with eight million in cash. [The money was hidden] In a spare tire, in the doors, in the seats…” he posted on social networks.


----------



## Hindustani78

****************
Russia-orchestrated militants in Donbas amount to 34,000 - Defense Ministry : UNIAN news

*Armed militants in the occupied territories of Ukrainian Donbas are more like an army today, amounting to 34,000 troops, according to Petro Mekhed, Ukraine’s Deputy Minister of Defense - Chief of Staff, UNIAN correspondent reports. *





REUTERS
“The illegal armed groups, which mainly operate in the first echelon of confrontation with the forces of the anti-terrorist operation, under Russia's strict supervision, have transformed into a real army, the size of which already exceeds that of some European armies. It already amounts to 34,000 troops,” said Mekhed at a hearing of the Verkhovna Rada Committee on National Security and Defense, entitled: "Territorial Defense of Ukraine in the conditions of a hybrid war”. “It has a significant amount of weapons and military equipment," Mekhed added.

As the deputy defense minister noted, military and terrorist activity remains an essential component of the conflict and is seen by Russia as a means of settlement of the situation in Ukraine [according to Russia’s interests]."

"In these conditions, to provide an adequate response to military and terrorist threats of a hybrid war, we make use of the Armed Forces, other military units and law enforcement agencies, formed according to Ukrainian legislation, in the anti-terrorist operation and territorial defense of Ukraine, which provides for stabilization of the contact line in Donetsk and Luhansk regions and prevents the conflict from spreading to the rear of the country," said Mehedi.

Donetsk Airport: New YouTube video shows ruins of symbolic Ukrainian complex - read on - uatoday.tv

Ukrainian forces defended the airport from Russian-backed forces for 242 days, against all odds

A new video showing the *ruins of Donetsk International Airport* in eastern Ukraine has appeared on YouTube, Ukrainian news agency *TSN reports*.

The video, uploaded on July 19, shows the *utterly destroyed airport terminal* - with only the supporting structures for the first and second floors left among the only structures left standing. The video also shows the road to the shattered airport.

Donetsk International Airport has been the focus of heavy fighting for months as Russian troops and militant units attempted to drive out Ukrainian forces from the complex. Ukrainian soldiers defended the airport area for 242 days, between May 2014 and January 2015, against all odds.

On Facebook, Ukraine's volunteer Azov Battalion claimed that Ukrainian servicemen had withdrawn, describing the months of fighting as ‘longer than the *defence of Stalingrad* and Moscow during World War Two'.






*A Russia-backed fighter sits atop an armoured personnel carrier inside the destroyed building of Donetsk Airport just outside Donetsk, eastern Ukraine, June 9, 2015 (AP Photo)*


----------



## vostok

Depardieu and Kusturica is now in the "black list" of Ukraine




Google transtlate
French actor Gerard Depardieu is included in the Ukraine in the "black list" of persons who, according to the current Kiev authorities represent a "threat to national security." This was reported by French newspaper Ouest-France.

Thus, from this day Ukrainian media is forbidden to mention the name of the actor and his film will not be shown in any cinema or on television.

As the newspaper notes, is now the Ukrainians will be deprived of the opportunity to see many of the classic masterpieces of French cinema, including "Going Places," "The Last Metro", "Under the Sun of Satan" and many others.

The list of banned Ukrainian activists art world there are about 600 names, among which were such personalities as Emir Kusturica and filmmakers Oliver Stone and American actor Steven Seagal.
Депардье и Кустурица попали в «черный список» Украины


----------



## Hindustani78

The Naval Forces of the Armed Forces of Ukraine held tactical exercises brigade of marines firing. Training takes place according to the plan of combat training at one of the training grounds that the Mykolaiv region

.Academic pursuits measures is to improve practical skills of commanders in decision-making compounds the situation that has arisen, the management subordinate units and fire during combat missions in the real world, practical skills personnel units in combat missions. In addition, the level of coherence tested units.-

Members of compounds demonstrating excellent skills. Formed this year the Marine Corps team is ready to perform assigned tasks, - the head of training chief of staff - first deputy commander of the Naval Forces of Ukraine, Rear Admiral Andrey Tarasov.


----------



## Hindustani78

In Kharkiv completed the cadets practice flight department of Kharkiv Air Force University named after Ivan Kozhedub. Cadet pilots acquire training aircraft L-39 "Albatros", the Mi-8 and navigators acquire practical skills to fly the aircraft AN-26.- 

Throughout the study the students were able to learn well the theoretical part, which positively reflected now, during training flights - said brigade commander Colonel first class pilot Gennady Dubovik. - To date, the students already have sufficient skills and nalotnoho time to feel confident in the sky.


----------



## Hindustani78

In three days at one of the training area, which in Dnipropetrovsk, led by highly mobile airborne troops commander of the Armed Forces of Ukraine Colonel Michael Zabrodskoho, practical demonstration conducted research studies with live fire.

During the sessions, involving management of the Airborne Command, brigades, battalions commanders and artpidrozdiliv was field tested in day and night conditions at different weather conditions range of fire control self-propelled artillery battery air - Airborne Brigade.


----------



## Hindustani78

President Poroshenko during a working visit to Mykolayiv region examined the tactical exercises of the Naval Forces of Ukraine.At speedboat President accompanied Navy Commander Vice Admiral Sergei Hayduk out to sea and watching the landing of amphibious combined method on unequipped coast.

Studies conducted in the waters of Bug estuary in Mykolayiv with participation of sub marines, special forces, surface ships and boats 

Ukraine Navy and naval aviation aircraft Navy, Air Force and the Army of the Armed Forces of Ukraine. Worked out practical skills of personnel in a dynamic environment, as close to real all stages of amphibious landing on unequipped coast, capture and retention bridgehead. 

Also worked out interspecific interaction from the sea and from the air.The purpose of training - training units of the Naval Forces in possible scenarios on the Seaside area, including Mariupol.


----------



## Hindustani78

President Poroshenko during a working visit to Mykolayiv region visited 235 Combined Arms Training Range, where he got acquainted with the work item management and leadership.

He noted that the past year was challenging for sailors. "Black berets Naval Forces of Ukraine, after almost a whole of the Autonomous Republic of Crimea, in new places of deployment in a shorter period made resupply personnel, weapons and military equipment, combat training units organized and trained to use them," - said.

The President stressed the active role of Marines in the tasks in the area of anti-terrorist operations. "Acting on the direction of Mariupol, black berets his determination, willingness to win cemented defense of the city," - said Poroshenko.


----------



## Hindustani78

Members of Ukrainian-American command and staff exercise involving troops "Rapid Trident-2015" included in the active working rhythm. In the areas of training polygon International Peacekeeping and Security Centre began training with multinational brigade units created within the educational testing scenario. 

The first week of training, soldiers from 18 countries will be prepared for an active phase "Rapid Trident-2015".The officers of the Joint Staff of the Multinational Brigade started working out decisions on NATO standards and procedures for conducting stabilization operations, and peacekeeping and security.


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78

One of the training places, which engaged July 21, participants of Ukrainian-American command and staff exercise involving troops "Rapid Trident - 2015" - patrolling the area. At this site classes of units of cadets of the Army Academy and Military Academy instructors spent officers of the national army of the Republic of Moldova. Instructors have focused on the practical component is exercise: the military is tasked to inspect the land belts, to arrest all suspects they meet.





























One soldier killed in ATO area in past 24 hours| Ukrinform

KYIV, July 21 /Ukrinform/. One Ukrainian serviceman was killed; another one was wounded in ATO area in past 24 hours

Spokesman for the Presidential Administration on ATO, Colonel Andriy Lysenko said this at a briefing, an Ukrinform correspondent reports.

"We lost one more Ukrainian serviceman for past 24 hours. One soldier was wounded," Lysenko said.

****************
21.07.2015 | 10:42
Two women severely wounded after shelling of Maiorske : UNIAN news

*The combined Russian-separatist forces on Tuesday fired artillery on the residential neighborhood of the village of Maiorske in Donetsk region, resulting in two local women being severely wounded, the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) wrote on its Facebook page on Tuesday. *




REUTERS
The ATO forces provided first aid to injured women and evacuated them to the nearest hospital, the report says. 

Also, a civilian vehicle was hit in an attack.

According to the press center, the militants have been "regularly conducting provocative shelling of peaceful settlements in order to intimidate the local population and discredit the Ukrainian military. However, civilians know that it is the pro-Russian gangs who are involved in the shelling of residential areas in Donbas".


----------



## Hindustani78

*Illegal armed formations keep shelling Ukrainian army positions | Міністерство оборони України
Wednesday, July* *22*. DONBAS — According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, yesterday, the pro-Russian armed formations completed about 80 attacks against the Ukrainian army positions.

Terrorists attacked Opytne with tank and mortars and Vodyane and Novhorodske with 120 mm mortars and tanks.

Militants opened provocative fire along the whole demarcation line such as near Mariynka, Pisky, Opytne, Vodyane, Staryi Aydar, Novhorodske, Krasnohorivka, Shyrokyne, Avdiyvka, Zolote, Mayorsk, Stanytsya Luhanska, Lozove, and Donetsk airport.

As of 06:00 a.m., July 22, the Russian-backed terrorists have attacked the Ukrainian govt positions near Opytne, Pisky, and Krasnohorivka.

Near Berezove, the terrorists used weapons forbidden by the Minsk agreements.

**********************
Five Ukrainian soldiers injured in ATO area in past 24 hours| Ukrinform
KYIV, July 22 /Ukrinform/. No Ukrainian servicemen were killed; five soldiers were wounded in ATO area in past 24 hours.

Spokesman for the Presidential Administration on ATO, Colonel Andriy Lysenko said this at a briefing, an Ukrinform correspondent reports.

"We had no losses, no fatalities, but five soldiers were injured over the past day," Lysenko said.

************

During the Ukrainian-American command and staff exercise involving troops "Rapid Trident / Guardian Sabre 2015" units of the armed forces of Romania and the US, which are multinational infantry company "D" worked Action Unit repel sudden attacks of armed illegal armed formation.

Actions performed in two formats: on foot patrol areas, and at the traffic unit consisting of columns on armored HMMWV.The first exercise performed by the Romanian infantry platoon of soldiers under the command of Lieutenant Catalina Sava. Soldiers who serve as during training of illegal armed groups, staged a classic L-shaped ambush, divided into two groups. The first was to join the battle and distract the attention, the second - hit in the rear.

Advanced Watch Romanians time found one of ambush groups and joined the battle, captured a "prisoner" of the number of attackers. Several conditional "lehkoporanenym" platoon medic provided medical assistance.


----------



## Hindustani78

SBU seizes equipment of Russian security services to wiretap Maidan| Ukrinform

KYIV, July 20 /Ukrinform/. The Security Service of Ukraine (SBU) on July 18 seized a set of equipment that had been used for illegal wiretapping of telephone conversations of opposition leaders and activists during the Revolution of Dignity.

Head of the SBU Vasyl Hrytsak has reported this to the President of Ukraine Petro Poroshenko today, the SBU press service reports.

"In the course of the special operation, the SBU detained in Kyiv a group of people led by the acting employee, Lieutenant Colonel of the Central Office of the Security Service of Ukraine, engaged in illegal wiretapping. The SBU officers seized a modern special set to read off the data from mobile communication channels (GSM). According to operational information, the set was smuggled in Ukraine with the direct involvement of special services of the Russian Federation," reads the statement.

The equipment was sent for examination, including to identify what people were exactly wiretapped during the Revolution of Dignity and until the last moment, when the system was seized.














***************
Ukrainian border guards in Luhansk region down Russian-made drone : UNIAN news

*Servicemen of the Ukrainian State Border Service in Luhansk region on July 22 downed an enemy drone, which was made in Russia, according to the service's media liaison office. *




An enemy drone / Photo from dpsu.gov.ua
"The drone was spotted 1.5 km far from the border with Russia, heading for the Russian village of Ushakovka [in Rostov region] and the Ukrainian village of Harasymivka. The border guards had to use weapons to stop the collection of data by the drone about the deployment of Ukrainian troops," the office said.





An enemy drone downed in Luhansk region / Photo from dpsu.gov.ua
Having closely examined the downed UAV, they found out that it was made in Russia.





The downed drone turned to be Russian-made / Photo from dpsu.gov.ua

"Video surveillance equipment was fixed on it. It is being examined now. [The incident] has been reported to respective law enforcement agencies," the State Border Service said.

***********************
DW: Ukraine agrees to 30-kilometer buffer zone - read on - uatoday.tv

Ukrainan President announces plans to introduce 30-kilometer demilitarized zone in Luhansk

The buffer zone, which was agreed between Ukraine's warring factions under mediation of the Organization for Security and Co-operation in Europe (OSCE) and Russia, requires all tanks and artillery to be withdrawn from the region. The move aims to bring an end to the_ "permanent shelling."_

Poroshenko tweeted confirmation of the demilitarized zone late on Wednesday afternoon: "_Instructed the contact group to sign an agreement on the buffer zone, to ensure that militants are unable to bombard the peaceful civilians of Donbass!"_


----------



## Hindustani78

Terrorists complete 86 attacks against Ukrainian positions | Міністерство оборони України
*Thursday, July 23*. DONBAS — According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, yesterday, bandits completed 86 attacks against the Ukrainian army positions and 2 attacks against communities.

At 09:14 p.m. the terrorists shelled Novhorodske with 122 mm artillery.

The illegal armed formations attacked the Ukrainian positions near Avdiyvka, Novhorodske, Pisky, Leninske, and Opytne with 122 mm howitzers and 120 mm mortars.

There was a fighting near Opytne ended in the enemy’s failure.

This morning the bandits have attacked the Ukrainian govt positions near Rozsadka and Lozove with 120 mm mortars.

Terrorists have completed over 10 attacks against the Ukrainian army with small arms and mortars near Mariynka this morning.

****************

Seven Ukrainian soldiers wounded in east Ukraine conflict zone in last day - read on - uatoday.tv
Jul. 23, 2015
Ukrainian military spokesman reports no casualties over the last 24 hours 

No Ukrainian soldiers were killed but seven were wounded in the Donbas conflict zone over the last 24 hours, head of the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) headquarters, Colonel Oleksandr Motuzianyk said at a briefing on Thursday.

_"Over the last day, we haven't lost any Ukrainian soldiers, but seven were injured as a result of military clashes,"_ *Motuzianyk said.*

As *UNIAN *reported earlier, the combined Russian-separatist forces attacked Ukrainian army positions and civilian areas in eastern Ukraine 86 times in the last day.


----------



## vostok

French MP: We saw happy people who live in the Crimea and returned to Russia
Recently, in the Crimea, visited by the delegation of French parliamentarians that evening stroll along the promenade of Yalta, and talked to the Crimeans and guests of the peninsula, according to RIA "Novosti".
French MPs passed several kilometers through the city, accompanied by the Speaker of the State Council of Crimea Vladimir Konstantinov and a group of journalists, stopping to talk and be photographed with walking people. Some MPs even bought a T-shirt with the Crimean subjects.

"We are happy to see the people who live in the Crimea and returned to Russia. We talked with the young people here. Picture amazing difference to the fact that we show (the Crimea). I faced here with such cordiality. We have had a very different idea of the Crimea ", - said the deputy about his impressions of Marie Christine Dalloz.

According to the French delegation, they did not expect to see in Yalta such a large number of tourists. After a walk through the city deputies went to the Livadia Palace, where they staged a small tour.
Google translate.
Французский депутат: Мы увидели счастливый народ, который живет в Крыму и вернулся в Россию » Военное обозрение

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gomerker23

Embedded media from this media site is no longer available



Ukranian Journalists get jumped by Nationalists!



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Situation in east of Ukraine is still tense | Міністерство оборони України
*Friday, July 24*. DONBAS — According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, the situation in the region is still tense. Over the past 24 hours, the Russian-backed terrorists have completed 78 attacks against the Ukrainian govt positions.

Terrorists shelled Novhorodske from bandits-controlled Horlivka.

Bandits attacked the Ukrainian army positions near Opytne, Avdiyvka, Berezove with 152 mm and 122 mm mortars, Pisky with 120 mm mortars, Novhorodske, Rozsadka, Avdiyvka, Kirove, Stanytsya Luhanska, Sanjarivka, Luhanske, Lozove, Mariynka, Opytne, etc.

As of 06:00 a.m., July 24, the illegal armed formations keep shelling the Ukrainian govt positions. Bandits attacked Mariynka, Pisky, Kryakivka, Luhanske, Popasna, Lozove with small arms.

***************
One Ukrainian soldier killed in ATO area in past 24 hours| Ukrinform
KYIV, July 24 /Ukrinform/. One Ukrainian serviceman was killed; three soldiers were wounded in ATO area in past 24 hours.

Spokesman for the Presidential Administration on ATO, Colonel Andriy Lysenko said this at a briefing, an Ukrinform correspondent reports.

"One Ukrainian serviceman was killed, other three soldiers were injured over the past day," Lysenko said.

****************
Gerashchenko: 250 Ukrainians still illegally held by Russia and militants : UNIAN news
*About 250 citizens of Ukraine are being illegally held by Russian-backed militants and the Russian Federation, Ukrainian presidential envoy for the peaceful settlement of the Donbas conflict and Ukrainian representative of the humanitarian subgroup of the Trilateral Contact Group, MP Iryna Gerashchenko said on Friday, according to an UNIAN correspondent. 

"For the last two months, our humanitarian subgroups were able to release 30 Ukrainians from the militant captivity. About 250 Ukrainians are still in captivity," she said.

Gerashchenko said that the priority of the Trilateral Contact Group talks in Minsk was the release of prisoners.

**********************


----------



## T-55

Humanitarian convoy EMERCOM of Russia brought humanitarian aid in the Donetsk and Lugansk regions

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vostok

Lugansk Republic militias training.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Styx



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

One soldier wounded in ATO area in past 24 hours| Ukrinform
KYIV, July 25 /Ukrinform/. One Ukrainian serviceman was wounded in the area of conduct of anti-terrorist operation in past 24 hours.

Spokesman for the Presidential Administration on ATO, Colonel Andriy Lysenko said this at a briefing, an Ukrinform correspondent reports.

"One our soldier was wounded in hostilities over past 24 hours," he said.

Lysenko noted that yesterday's morning three Ukrainian soldiers had been killed and four wounded in an accident, which occurred near Pervomayske village, Yasynuvata district, Donetsk region.

A driver's failing to control a car properly resulted in the accident, ATO spokesperson noted.

*************************
Militants shell Ukrainian forces more than 70 times in past 24 hours| Ukrinform
KYIV, July 25 /Ukrinform/. July 24, despite the relative calm till 18:00, the Russian-terrorist forces intensified shelling on the positions of ATO forces after dark. The militants launched over 70 attacks on Ukrainian positions in past 24 hours.

This is reported by the ATO press center.

Ignoring the Minsk agreements, the Russian mercenaries used heavy artillery and tanks to cynically shell the peaceful settlements in all directions.

In the afternoon of July 24, the pro-Russian militants fired rounds of incendiary shelling on village of Novhorodske (34 km north of Donetsk). Houses of civilians were ignited with shelling in dry and hot weather. The ATO forces soldiers came to help civilians put the blaze out, but the terrorists opened fire on them, making it difficult to tackle fire.

From 18:00 to 24:00, the militants' attacks were launched using the weapons banned under the Minsk agreements on Ukrainian positions near Starohnativka, Pisky, Leninske, Novhorodske, Verkhniotoretske, Bohdanivka, Lozove, Luhanske.

Since today's morning, the Russian-terrorist forces have continued shelling Ukrainian positions.
*************

Ukrainian troops come under major shelling near Volnovakha - journalist : UNIAN news
*Combained Russian-terrorist forces engage 122mm artillery against positions of the 72nd motorized brigade near Volnovakha overnight, Yuriy Butusov, a Ukrainian journalist, wrote on Facebook. *





REUTERS
"The shelling comes from 122 mm artillery division. The fire is precisely aimed, drones are being used for adjustment. This is Russian artillery – the shelling is closely grouped, well-coordinated and quickly adjusted. Our people do not sleep, maneuvering to get out from under fire. The shelling continues. Of course, there is no OSCE anywhere around. It's probably the way they prepare for the demilitarization of Shyrokyno. This is probably to show "Normandy Four" Russia's willingness to comply with the terms of the ceasefire, and to speed up the withdrawal of weapons of an under 100mm caliber. Be safe, guys," says Butusov.

As UNIAN earlier reported, Russian proxies attacked Ukrainian troops more than 70 times overnight on July 24.
******************



Frigate Naval Forces of Ukraine "Getman Sahaidachny" of helicopter Ka-27pch on board completed participation in the multinational naval exercises "Sea Shield-2015", which is from 17 to 24 July were in the western part of the Black Sea today, July 25, returned to the port of Odessa.

The purpose of training involved in training Ukrainian Navy assets was to simulate interaction during assignments in multinational tactical connections ships under NATO standards, raising the level of interoperability of and their operational capabilities.


----------



## Hindustani78

Terrorists still violate Minsk agreements | Міністерство оборони України
According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, over the past 24 hours, there have been 75 attacks against the Ukrainian army positions.

Militants shelled the Ukrainian army positions near Krasnohorivka and Nyjnye with 120 mm mortars; Pisky, Mayorsk, Pershe Travnya, Mykolayvka; Kurdyumivka with 152 mm artillery; Berezove with tanks.

The illegal armed formations attacked the Ukrainian govt positions near Avdiyvka, Nelipivka, Zhovte, Luhanske, Chermalyk, Opytne, Triokhizbenka, Pisky, and Mayorsk with small arms and mortars.

Today, the bandits have shelled the army positions near Berezove and Krasnohorivka.

The enemy opened the harassing fire against Ukrainian troops near Mariynka, Opytne, Krasnohorivka, and Verkhniotoretske.

****************

Militants attack using tanks and 122mm howitzers today : UNIAN news

*In the past 24 hours, on July 25, Russian-backed illegal armed groups shelled Ukrainian troops in the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) area 75 times, with 39 attacks launched from 18.00 Kyiv time till midnight, the ATO press center wrote on Facebook. *




REUTERS
Starting from 20:00 Kyiv time, militants shelled almost simultaneously Ukrainian troops near the settlements of Krasnogorivka and Nyzhnie, using 120mm mortar. Later, militants launched shelling near the villages of Pisky, Mayorske, Pershe Travnia, and Mykolaivka. Ukrainian troops near the village of Kurdiumivka were also under enemy 152mm artillery fire, while the village of Berezove was attacked by a tank two times.

Militants were firing from mortars and small arms on the ATO troops near the villages of Avdiyivka, Nelypivka, Zhovte, Luganske, Chermalyk, Opytne, Triokhizbenka, repeatedly Pisky and Mayorske.

Today, on July 26, militants opened fire on the positions of Ukrainian troops near Berezove using tanks. Later, militants continued shelling Krasnogorivka. Also, at 04:50 the positions of the ATO forces near this village were shelled with 122mm howitzers for half an hour.

In addition, the ATO press center reports on militant tactics of “disturbing fire” on the positions of Ukrainian forces near the settlements of Maryinka, Opytne, Krasnogorivka, Verkhniotoretske.

***********************
ATO Headquarters denies withdrawal of Azov and Aidar battalions : UNIAN news

*The Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters denies reports about withdrawal of units of the Azov battalion from positions near the village of Shyrokyne and withdrawal of the Aidar battalion in Luhansk direction, the ATO press center wrote on Facebook. *




REUTERS
Unreliable reports have been spread by some media and controversial experts in order to discredit the ATO forces and stir up panic in society, according to the statement.

A scheduled rotation of these battalions is under way, according to the ATO Headquarters. One of the most combat-ready units of the marine corps is to replace the Azov battalion as part of a troop rotation.

Mechanized brigade of Ukrainian Ground Forces will replace the Aidar battalion on its frontline positions.

None of the units of the ATO forces have left their positions and no settlements have been surrendered, the report noted.

The scheduled rotation of the Azov and Aidar battalions is carried out for enhancing combat capabilities of these units. Rearmament, resupply and combat coordination will be carried out on certain positions of the Azov and Aidar battalions.

The Ukrainian armed forces are firmly holding their defensive positions and are ready to fulfill the tasks, as noted in the report.
*******************


Militants attack Ukrainian positions using tanks and 122mm howitzers - read on - uatoday.tv
Ukrainian army says militants use heavy weapons banned under the terms of Minsk peace deal



In the past 24 hours Russian-backed illegal armed groups shelled Ukrainian troops in the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) area 75 times, with 39 attacks launched from 18.00 Kyiv time till midnight, the ATO press center *wrote on Facebook.*

Starting from 20:00 Kyiv time, *militants shelled* almost simultaneously Ukrainian troops near the settlements of Krasnogorivka and Nyzhnie, using 120mm mortar. Later, militants launched shelling near the villages of Pisky, Mayorske, Pershe Travnia, and Mykolaivka. Ukrainian troops near the village of Kurdiumivka were also under enemy 152mm artillery fire, while the village of Berezove was attacked by a tank two times.

Militants were firing from mortars and small arms on the ATO troops near the villages of Avdiyivka, Nelypivka, Zhovte, Luganske, Chermalyk, Opytne, Triokhizbenka, repeatedly Pisky and Mayorske.

Today, on July 26, militants opened fire on the positions of Ukrainian troops near Berezove *using tanks*. Later, militants continued shelling Krasnogorivka. Also, at 04:50 the positions of the ATO forces near this village were shelled with 122mm howitzers for half an hour.

*********************
VOA: Ex-Ukrainian spy chief: Russian camps spreading chaos - read on - uatoday.tv
Nalyvaichenko says danger of Ukraine's disintegration much reduced from a year ago



Ukraine's former intelligence chief says Russia is financing and organizing training camps from within Ukraine's rebel-controlled eastern provinces in order to destabilize the country.

_"Up to 30 camps in Donetsk, Luhansk and Crimea are training subversive groups, providing them with weapons and sending them on missions throughout Ukraine,"_ said *Valentyn Nalyvaichenko, who ran the Ukrainian Security Service (SBU)*, the country's successor to the Soviet-era KGB, until his forced resignation last month.

_"Local criminal gangs and separatists, together with Russian active duty troops, are all committing war crimes and violating international law inside Ukraine,"_ Nalyvaichenko said. _"That's what we mean by Russian aggression."_

*******************
Ukraine detains another suspected Russian soldier in east| Reuters

Sun Jul 26, 2015 10:06am EDT
Related: World
*Ukraine detains another suspected Russian soldier in east*
KIEV | By Natalia Zinets


Ukrainian state security agents on Sunday questioned *a soldier suspected of being a Russian army officer who was picked up while riding in a military truck packed with ammunition in the country's east.*

*If he is confirmed as a Russian soldier, Ukraine is likely to use the case to bolster its charges that Russia is continuing direct involvement in the 15-month-long conflict and failing to honor a peace agreement worked out in Minsk, Belarus, in February.*

The Ukrainian military and border guard service said the *soldier had identified himself as a Russian officer with the rank of major in a rocket-artillery unit when he was detained. Another man who was detained identified himself as a pro-Russian separatist fighter.*

A spokesman said the two men may have taken a wrong direction and driven toward Ukrainian forces manning a checkpoint southwest of the rebel-controlled city of Donetsk by mistake.

The truck stopped only after Ukrainian border guards fired warning shots.

*"We can assume that they took a wrong direction while driving, got lost and came on our checkpoint," military spokesman Oleksandr Motuzyanuk told a briefing.*

*The two men wore military uniforms, without insignia, and carried no identity documents, he said.*

In the face of what Kiev and Western governments say is undeniable proof, Moscow denies its regular forces are engaged actively in the conflict on behalf of the separatists.

Though a fragile ceasefire seems to be holding, more than 6,500 people have been killed in the conflict in Ukraine's industrialized Russian-speaking east.

Ukraine is still holding two Russian soldiers who were captured in May and have been charged with terrorism. Russia says the two men had quit their special forces unit to go to Ukraine on their own.

Ukraine's border guards said in a statement they found nearly 200 cases containing grenades and ammunition including rocket-propelled shells when they stopped the truck at the Berezove checkpoint about 45 km (28 miles) southwest of Donetsk.

They were driving from the direction of Olenivka, which is under separatist control.

"He (the Russian officer) had no documents. But he admitted that he was a chief of an RAO (rocket-artillery weapons unit). He is responsible for ammunition supply. He said that while delivering the ammunition they had got lost", Oleksandr Tomchyshyn, a border guards spokesman said.

(Writing by Richard Balmforth; Editing by Angus MacSwan)


----------



## opruh

It's good to see Ukraine losing in this fight, go Donbass fight for your freedom.


----------



## Tsilihin

Hindustani78
Friend,
you lose a lot of energy to be keep us convinced that Ukrainians have won the war, while actually they are in a civil war ....
They are fucked up,Ukraine will never be the same country and that fact know very well Ukrainians but now is too late to fix the mistake .


----------



## Hindustani78

Tsilihin said:


> Hindustani78
> Friend,
> you lose a lot of energy to be keep us convinced that Ukrainians have won the war, while actually they are in a civil war ....
> They are fucked up,Ukraine will never be the same country and that fact know very well Ukrainians but now is too late to fix the mistake .



Ukrainians have lost thier territories and thousands have been dead in Ukraine and millions have been displaced.

But Ukrainians are defending thier territories.


*******************
One Ukrainian soldier killed in ATO area in past 24 hours| Ukrinform
KYIV, July 27 /Ukrinform/. One Ukrainian serviceman was killed; seven soldiers were wounded in ATO area in past 24 hours.

Spokesman for the Presidential Administration on ATO, Colonel Andriy Lysenko said this at a briefing, an Ukrinform correspondent reports.

"One Ukrainian serviceman was killed, other seven soldiers were injured over the past day," Lysenko said.

********************
Militants shell Vuhlehirsk TPP again. Station halted| Ukrinform
KYIV, July 27 /Ukrinform/. On the night of July 27, the Russian-backed militants fired on the Vuhlehirsk thermal power station, forcing to halt its work.

The thermal power station is located near the town of Svitlodarsk, between Horlivka and Debaltseve, Donetsk region.

This is reported by the press service of the Donetsk Regional Military and Civilian Administration.

"At 0:56 on Monday, the 1st and the 3d units of the thermal power station were shelled. As the substation broke down, the Vuhlehirsk TPP was halted. The recovery efforts are being carried out," reads the statement

The local authorities consider the TPP shelling to be a deliberate destruction of infrastructure by the terrorists.

******************


Escalation of situation in east of Ukraine | Міністерство оборони України
Monday, July 27. DONBAS — According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, over the past 24 hours the Russian-backed terrorists have completed 86 attacks against the Ukrainian army positions and communities.

Terrorists shelled Avdiyvka and its outskirts with 152 mm artillery; Zaytsevo, Holmivskyi, Horlivka, Mykolayvka with 152 mm artillery, 120 mm mortars, tanks, small arms; Vodyane, Mayorsk and Pershe Travnya, Shchastya with 152 mm artillery and 120 mm mortars.

The enemy opened the harassing fire near Mariynka, Shyrokyne, Avdiyvka, Luhanske, Mayorsk, Kirove, Pershe Travnya, Stanytsya Luhanska, Pisky, Opytne, Shchastya.

Today, the terrorists have made a great number of violations of the Minsk Agreements from 00:00 to 06:00 a.m. Militants keep shelling the communities where civilians live. Terrorists shelled communities with Grad multiple rocket launchers.

********************

25 - 26 July in the village Saturday, the first nationwide military pilgrimage "Kholodny pilgrimage." It was organized at the initiative of the Ministry of Defense of Ukraine, the State Border Service of Ukraine, the National Guard and military control of the Synodal clergy UOC-KP. The event was held under the slogan "One single Baptism Church, one state."During the pilgrimage soldiers and their families had the opportunity to visit Elias Church, which is the burial place of kind Khmelnitsky. That it is an icon of Jesus Christ, which a few months ago began to bleed.Before the first military pilgrimage Orthodox Patriarch of Kyiv and All Rus-Ukraine Filaret in Ilyinsk village church served a prayer service Saturday.-We Started this pilgrimage to our exploits inspired the captains, and patriots. We have to defend their land, their people and the state as protected our ancestors - Zaporizhzhya Cossacks - said the Patriarch.








New Ukrainian army needs new traditions, new uniform and new knowledge – President about the achievements of volunteers | Міністерство оборони України

Monday, July 27. KYIV — President Petro Poroshenko met with volunteers of the Ministry of Defence. The volunteers informed on their achievements in the maintenance of the army. The President emphasized that the reform of material supply should provide servicemen with everything necessary and help save their lives.

“The main purpose is to save lives and health of our defenders. Every soldier must be fully supplied with everything necessary on the front. It is not an impossible task — it is a necessity,” he said.

“Ukrainian army should be different. Everyone must see that Ukraine has an absolutely new army with high combat capability, morale, patriotism and professionalism, that Ukrainian army is one of the strongest armies of the continent,” Petro Poroshenko noted.

The President supports the initiative to get rid of the Soviet experience. “We must introduce our new Ukrainian traditions, inter alia, new Ukrainian ranks. Replacement of ‘junior lieutenant’ with ‘cornet’ fully meets Ukrainian traditions and structure of military ranks in NATO countries,” the President stressed.

Also, the Head of State praised the introduction of “brigadier general”. “Look at our brigadier commanders on the front line. They became true fathers for our soldiers. They are a great example of heroism. I think they deserved to become brigadier generals,” the President said. According to him, it is a powerful social elevator and motivation for new commanders, who proved themselves on the battlefield.

The Head of State praised the work of volunteers in the Ministry of Defence. “Due to these people, many things that hadn’t been made in more than 20 years, have been made in several months: NATO standards have been established in material supply, new technical conditions for the maintenance of the Armed Forces of Ukraine have been created etc. You’ve achieved a significant progress already,” the President addressed the volunteers.

The President thanked volunteers for the establishment of e-procurement and computerization of medical support in the Defence Ministry.

“Today, the Ukrainian society can notice the efficient and transparent use of the increased military budget. I am sure that this experience must be also used in other ministries,” he said.

The President believes that the new system will put an end to corruption in the Armed Forces. As Supreme Commander-in-Chief, he will further support measures aimed at improving the maintenance of the army.

The event was attended by Minister of Defence Colonel General Stepan Poltorak, Chief of the General Staff of the Armed Forces of Ukraine Colonel general Viktor Muzhenko, Advisor to the President Yuriy Biriukov and First Deputy Head of the Presidential Administration Vitaliy Kovalchuk.

Press Service of the President of Ukraine



















Ukrainian border guards detain Russian officer driving ammunition truck : UNIAN news

*Ukraine's State Border Guard Service reported over the weekend that its officers detained a Russian officer, a major from a rocket-artlliery unit, who had been driving in a military truck full of ammunition near the Russian proxies’ stronghold of Donetsk*

*The detainee acknowledged being on active military service in Russia during questioning.
Another man, detained along with the Russian officers identified himself as a pro-Russian militant fighter, according to Ukraine Today.

The truck was supposedly moving from another separatist-controlled town of Olenivka as it was stopped following warning shots from Ukrainian border guards.

Russian military officials did not comment immediately, while the self-styled “ministry of defense” of the Russian proxies in Donetsk rejected Ukraine's claim, saying it "provokes irony".

Detention of a Russian officer will add up to Ukraine's charges that Russia is directly involved in military conflict in Ukrainian Donbas, failing to fulfill the truce signed in Minsk this February.

See unian.info’s video section for more of the latest news from Ukraine in video from Ukraine Today, Ukraine’s 24-hour English-language news channel.

*
*



*

*****************

*Exclusive video shows combined Russian-terrorist forces shelling Ukrainian positions near Schastya in an attack that would last for four hours on Sunday, July 26. 




*


----------



## vostok

Junta fires Shirokino.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Tank Refurbishment for Ukraine Army: Eats Ukraine repairs military vehicles for armed forces *




AFP: Two killed, power station hit in Ukraine violence - read on - uatoday.tv

One Ukrainian soldier and one civilian died in east Ukraine conflict zone in the past 24 hours

At least two people were killed Monday and a regional power station was knocked out of action after being damaged by shelling in Ukraine's east.

Ukrainian military spokesman *Andriy Lysenko* said one soldier had died and seven were wounded across the eastern industrial war zone in the past 24 hours of clashes.

Local police chiefAvdiivka - a town lying about 15 kilometers (10 miles) north of the separatists' de facto capital Donetsk.

An important power station near the flashpoint town of *Debaltseve* was forced to shut down overnight because of another rebel attack.

****************





Yaroslav Babych was found hanged in his flat on July 26

A high-ranking commander of Ukraine's* Azov battalion* has been found dead in his apartment in the town of Bucha, outside Kyiv.

The press service of the Azov regiment, formerly a volunteer militia unit, said on Twitter that Yaroslav Babych, a deputy chief of Azov's civil staff, was found hanged in the morning of July 26.

No further details were immediately available.

Investigations have been launched into the death. Based on a *preliminary police investigation*, Babych is believed to have died of suicide.


----------



## vostok

Young Nazis came to the rally near the Russian Embassy in Kiev. July 25, 2015.


----------



## LowPost

vostok said:


> Young Nazis came to the rally near the Russian Embassy in Kiev. July 25, 2015.



The surge of Neo-Nazi activities in Europe is rather alarming and disgusting indeed. Plus, what does this rabble of young nutters (excuse my French) want? Attention?


----------



## vostok

rugering said:


> The surge of Neo-Nazi activities in Europe is rather alarming and disgusting indeed. Plus, what does this rabble of young nutters (excuse my French) want? Attention?


Unfortunately, in Ukraine the situation is different from Europe or Russia. The Nazis want to tore the pseudo-democratic mask of Maidan Junta and establish a Nazi dictatorship.


----------



## vostok

Depardieu banned from entering to Ukraine for five years
Security Service of Ukraine has made a French actor Gerard Depardieu in the list of persona non grata in Ukraine for five years, according to Ukrainian media.
 ВЗГЛЯД / Депардье запретили въезд на Украину на пять лет


----------



## Hindustani78

One Ukrainian soldier killed in ATO area in past 24 hours| Ukrinform
KYIV, July 28 /Ukrinform/. One Ukrainian serviceman was killed; twelve soldiers were wounded in ATO area in past 24 hours.

Spokesman for the Presidential Administration on ATO, Colonel Andriy Lysenko said this at a briefing, an Ukrinform correspondent reports.

"One Ukrainian serviceman was killed, twelve soldiers were injured over the past day," Lysenko said.
**********************
Terrorists still violate Minsk Agreements | Міністерство оборони України
*Tuesday, July 28.* DONBAS — According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, over the past 24 hours the situation in the region is still tense. The Russian-backed terrorists completed 82 attacks against the Ukrainian army positions and 5 communities. The enemy used 152 mm and 122 mm artillery, mortars, Grad multiple rocket launchers, tanks.

Militants attacked the Ukrainian army positions near Stanytsya Luhanska, Mayorsk, Travneve, and Mykolayvka Druha.

The enemy opened the harassing fire near Chermalyk, Luhanske, Pisky, Opytne, and Mariynka.

As of 06:00 a.m., the militants have shelled the Ukrainian govt positions in Donetsk direction. The pro-Russian armed formations have attacked the Ukrainian army positions near Kurdyumivka, Travneve, Avdiyvka, Opytne, and Mariynka with artillery and mortars.

*************************
U.S. delegationonvisitinUkrainianAFBrigade | Міністерство оборони України
Tuesday, July 28. KYIV OBLAST – Yesterday, the U.S. AF Command delegation led by Gen. Frank Gorenc, Commander, U.S. Air Force Europe, paid a visit to the Ukrainian AF brigade.

The Ukrainian delegation was chaired by Gen. Lt. Serhiy Drozdov, Commander, Ukrainian Air Force.

During a briefing its participants discussed the current situation in Ukraine and issues related to the U.S. support for Ukraine. They also spoke about further security cooperation between the AF of both countries.

“We consider cooperation with the Ukrainian Air Force as a priority for us and are ready to provide support for situation stabilization in Ukraine,” stressed Gen. Frank Gorenc.



















Photos of Russian military base near Ukrainian border appeared on Internet - read on - uatoday.tv
Footage of 'transhipment base' for Russian contract soldiers is published 

*Ukraine's TSN media agency* has received photographs of the 'Kuzminskiy' firing range located in the *Russian region of Rostov*.

The military base currently accommodates a few dozens of the latest *Russian T-90 tanks *and T-72 tanks (the latter were assembled in Ukrainian city of Khrakiv) as well as multiple launch rocket systems 'Tornado', self-propelled artillery 'Gvozdika' (Carnation), a great number of other military equipment, hundreds of servicemen and dozens of vehicles.

A two-kilometer zone around the base has restricted access, as the perimeter is secured with the armed servicemen.

_"We saw a tank unit there. And an artillery unit consists of self-propelled guns, multiple launch rocket systems. I understand, servicemen are in the combat coordination mode. They are fulfilling some defensive or offensive actions,"_ *said military expert Konstantin Mashovets.*


In addition, Foreign Intelligence General Mykola Malomuzh clarifies information by providing intelligence data. He says that earlier the base accommodated anti-aircraft missiles. It is possible, that it might have accommodated missiles *used to down Malaysian airliner MH17* last year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

There was a fighting yesterday near Shchastya | Міністерство оборони України
Wednesday, July 29. DONBAS – Yesterday, the situation was still tense in the region. Over the past 24 hours, there have been 80 attacks against the Ukrainian army positions. There were two fighting near Avdiyka and Shchastya.

Militants shelled the Ukrainian govt positions near Krasnohorivka, Avdiyvka, Pershe Travnya, Mayorsk, Mykolayvka, and Mariynka with cannons and mortars.

At04:30 p.m., under cover fire of 120 mm and 82 mm mortars and a tank, the Russian-backed terrorists (about 100 persons) attacked the Ukrainian army positions near Shchastya. The fighting lasted about three hours and ended in the enemy’s failure.

At 08:20 p.m.,about 30 militants tried to capture the Ukrainian post near Avdiyvka; the fighting ended in the enemy’s failure.

There are no casualties among the Ukrainian soldiers.

As of 06:00 a.m. the enemy has opened artillery fire against the Ukrainian army positions near Stepne, Novozvanivka, Troytske, Mykolayvka, and Popasna. 

***********

On Wednesday, July 29, participants of Ukrainian-American command and staff exercise involving troops "Rapid Trident-2015" went from training to practical testing action scenario training. Recall established within multinational training team should undertake stabilization action within defense operation: strengthen the protection of state borders, Search steps to curb the separatists, which support and enhance the country's security services aggressor.In the "B" main force combat units and logistics of one of the battalions of the brigade made a tactical march in a certain area of responsibility. After establishing base camp and taking it under protection, multinational battalion proceeded to stabilization operations.Students of the Faculty of GVA and military intelligence "saddled" key roads near tasks. The purpose of work - thorough check of vehicles and control the movement of machinery. The most suspicious vehicles and their passengers carefully examined


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78

Захисники неба провели бойові стрільби на Маріупольському напрямі</strong></p> | Міністерство оборони України
Artillery anti-aircraft gun and the Armed Forces of Ukraine held the next stage of firing in the direction of Mariupol. As an educational target air defense troops used mines lighting, which used native weapons.According to the head of Colonel Victor firing Vyhovsky within two days firing off units learn new methods to combat enemy air targets.- During the exercises, we tried to create the conditions that may arise during the conduct of hostilities. So, to fulfill their tasks, the soldiers had to show ack best professional quality - said Colonel Victor Vyhovsky.




































Two Ukrainian soldiers wounded in ATO area in past 24 hours| Ukrinform
KYIV, July 29 /Ukrinform/. No Ukrainian servicemen were killed, but two soldiers were wounded in the area of the anti-terrorist operation in Donbas as a result of hostilities.

Spokesman for the Presidential Administration on the anti-terrorist operation, Colonel Oleksandr Motuzianyk said this at a briefing in Kyiv, an Ukrinform correspondent reported.

"Fortunately, no Ukrainian servicemen were killed in past 24 hours, but two soldiers were wounded as a result of military clashes over past 24 hours," he said.

*******************
Russia sends 2,000 officers-advisers to terrorists in Donbas| Ukrinform
KYIV, July 29 /Ukrinform/. Russian officer Vladimir Starkov, detained by the Ukrainian border guards at Berezove checkpoint (Donetsk region) said that about 2,000 Russian officers were documented as "advisors" to terrorists of the so-called Donetsk People's Republic and Luhansk People's Republic.

This is reported by the SBU press center.

As chairman of the Security Service of Ukraine (SBU) Vasyl Hrytsak noted during the general briefing with Head of the State Border Service of Ukraine Viktor Nazarenko, "there is a clearly established mechanism of coordination and direct involvement of the Russia's Armed Forces staff in the Russian aggression against our country."

The SBU Chairman brought unquestioning evidence of Vladimir Starkov belonging to the personnel of the Armed Forces of the Russian Federation.

A Russian army officer named as Major Vladimir Starkov, who was arrested by Ukrainian border guards at Berezove checkpoint (Donetsk region), accompanied an ammunition convoy from Donetsk to the village of Yasne, State Border Guard Service Chief Viktor Nazarenko has said.


----------



## Hindustani78

Four civilians reported killed in Ukraine fighting | Zee News
Last Updated: Thursday, July 30, 2015 - 15:57





Kiev: Four civilians were killed in intense shelling attacks between the Ukrainian army and pro-Russian rebels in the separatist east of the war-torn state, officials from both sides said today.

"Two civilians were killed as a result of shelling in Dzerzhynsk," about 50 kilometres (30 miles) north of the rebels' de facto capital Donetsk, representative of the region's Kiev-appointed administration's health department told AFP.

The city hall of the nearby town of Gorlivka reported two civilians killed and another four wounded, including two children.

It remained unclear which side was responsible for most of the casualties, with both Kiev's pro-Western forces and the fighters exchanging blame.

But monitors from the Organisation for Security and Co-operation in Europe this week said the number of attacks reported to them by Kiev and Moscow generals responsible for orchestrating a pause in hostilities pointed to much of the fire coming from the rebel side.

The United Nations estimates the conflict has killed more than 6,800 people from April, 2014.

In February, a peace deal reached in Minsk called for the withdrawal of heavy arms from the frontline. The shellings continued, although the region in which daily attacks continue has grown smaller over time.

AFP


----------



## Hindustani78

Soldiers with the armed forces of Ukraine evacuate a destroyed BTR-80 armored troop transport July 27, 2015, as they conduct convoy operations training during Rapid Trident in Yavoriv, Ukraine. Rapid Trident is a long-standing U.S. Army Europe-led cooperative training exercise focused on peacekeeping and stability operations. More than 1,800 personnel from 18 different nations are participating in the exercise. Sgt. Alex Skripnichuk/Army


----------



## Hindustani78

Illegal armed formations violated ceasefire for 82 times | Міністерство оборони України

Thursday, July 30. DONBAS — The enemy still violates the ceasefire and uses the weapons forbidden by the Minsk agreements almost along the whole demarcation line.

The illegal armed formations shelled the Ukrainian army positions deployed near Donetsk and Artemivsk with 120 mm mortars, Triokhizbenka with tanks; Krasnohorivka and Mayorsk with 120 mm mortars.

The bandits still use artillery: they attacked Yasnobrodivka with 152 mm artillery, the Ukrainian govt positions near Leninske with 152 and 122 mm artillery systems; the Ukrainian army positions near Starohnativka with tank and artillery.

Totally, yesterday, the illegal armed formations have violated the ceasefire for 82 times while using the artillery, mortars, grenade launchers, and small arms.

****************

Captain Maxim Savchenko paratrooper was killed July 19, 2014 in the battle of Lisichanskiy, protecting the integrity of our state. He was only 25 years old. He was one of the first from Sumy who gave his life for our country.Order of "National Hero of Ukraine" Maxim handed father Sergey Savchenko.

At the awards ceremony attended by family and close Maximus, including his daughter Arina eighteen months that Maxim did not have time to see.The award "National Hero of Ukraine" was founded this year. 

Everyone won this award receives a medal from silver 925 coin "Heavenly hundred" or "dignity revolution" and a bank card with funds. Silver award for ordinary people gather in 16 countries. Produces Award Prize founder Dmitri Schebrak.











During visit to Mariupol Deputy Defense Minister of Ukraine for European Integration Igor Dolgov met with the head of the sector "M" Major-General Igor Fedorov, who familiarized him with the work of staff and reported the situation in the sector is currently "M".

Also during the meeting dealt with the provision of military personnel and work with personnel.

Particular attention was paid to civil-military cooperation and military cooperation with local authorities.


----------



## Hindustani78

The main subject of massive Ukrainian-American command and staff exercise involving troops "Rapid Trident / Saber Guardian - 2015", which is a part of "Partnership for Peace", is to participate in international peacekeeping operations with peace.This year a record number of participants in training - more than 1,800 soldiers from 18 countries. 

Military units, except Ukraine and the United States sent the Kingdom of Belgium, Bulgaria, Canada, Estonia, Georgia, Germany, Great Britain, Latvia, Lithuania, Moldova, Norway, Poland, Romania, Spain, Sweden, Turkey.According to the structure of studies at the Simulation Centre National Defence University of Ukraine.

Ivan Chernyakhovsky placed a mechanized battalion headquarters, which performs tasks Brigade, which leads stabilization actions in defense operations.


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78

At the military airfield Guards Military Transport Aviation Brigade of the Air Force of Ukraine, stationed nearby winery, within two days the crew aircraft AN-26 and Mi-8MT performed the task in simple and adverse weather conditions by day with the transition to night flying change. Also, crews performed AN-26 landing personnel.

Especially for landing on flights to the guards, pilots came a few dozen officers and contracted two special purpose units of the Armed Forces of Ukraine Hmelnychchyny.Voyiny reconnaissance performed skydiving D-5 second series in the framework of hopping program in 2015. Landed from a height of five hundred meters and at speeds of 220-250 km / h.

Flying Air Force and workshops of Airborne training of military intelligence officers conducted the general tactical background where airmen perfected skill shipping by air landing behind enemy lines in the conditional, given the time, complexity of meteorological conditions.Spetspryznachentsi elements are practiced separation of aircraft landing equipment day and night, conditional capture and mining reconnaissance and sabotage groups critical infrastructure opponent and several other special tasks.


----------



## Hindustani78

The second day of the active phase of Ukrainian-American command and staff exercise involving troops "Rapid Trident-2015" in full swing. Continuing implementation scenario training units of a multinational brigade battalions blocked roads in a given area oblashtuvavshy mobile checkpoints and mobile boundaries. Platoon US Armed Forces took control of the building "teleradiotsentru": an important object in a "hybrid" war. Active steps taking place throughout the International Peacekeeping and Security Centre. But the most bitter battle with the "separatists" was held near the height of "Tartak", where the conditions of training was located televyshka.On the outskirts of the area occupied several positions Ukraine military marines. The commander of one of the "blocks" service contract serviceman Sergeant Yury Klimkin said that his work for the guys usual, because 80 percent of the units involved in the ATO where, in particular, had to perform similar tasks in combat conditions. Marines watched the targeted sectors and conducted inspection of vehicles.


----------



## Hindustani78

Four Ukrainian soldiers wounded in ATO area in past 24 hours| Ukrinform
KYIV, July 30 /Ukrinform/. No Ukrainian servicemen were killed, but four soldiers were wounded in the area of the anti-terrorist operation in Donbas as a result of hostilities.

Spokesman for the Presidential Administration on ATO, Colonel Andriy Lysenko said this at a briefing, an Ukrinform correspondent reports. "Fortunately, no Ukrainian servicemen were killed in past 24 hours, but four soldiers were wounded as a result of military clashes over past 24 hours," he said.

****************
Militants' attack on Dzerzhynsk: two killed, gas pipe damage, blackouts : UNIAN news
30.07.2015 | 14:01

*Two persons have been killed as a result of the shelling of the town of Dzerzhynsk, the Ukrainian Interior Ministry's Public Relations Department in Donetsk region reported on Thursday. *




REUTERS
"At about 03:00 Kyiv time [on Thursday], the militants fired on the central part of Dzerzhynsk. Two locals, born in 1982 and 1956, were killed," the report reads.

According to the report, a gas pipeline was also damaged.

"Shells hit some districts in the town, having caused blackouts. Two coal mines were disconnected from the power grid, and more than 200 miners were trapped underground. They have been evacuated already," the report says.

According to law enforcers, investigators are now working on the scene. Information on casualties or damages is being verified.

As UNIAN reported earlier, the combined Russian-separatist forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in eastern Ukraine 82 times overnight, using banned artillery systems, mortars, rocket-propelled grenade launchers and small arms.

*********************
Tymchuk: important freight from Russia heading for occupied Debaltseve : UNIAN news
A unit of about 90 well-armed and equipped troops of Russia's regular army, three armored personnel carriers, one armored reconnaissance and patrol vehicle, and five army trucks have arrived at the Debaltseve railway station to meet the freight.
********************


----------



## Hindustani78

Army 1st Sgt. Leonard Porter carries a notionally wounded Marine to a casualty collection point Thursday during Rapid Trident training in Yavoriv, Ukraine. Sgt. Alex Skripnichuk/Army





This assured them soldiers of the State Special Transport Service of Ukraine, who perform tasks in the area of ATO on protection and defense of the bridges leading to the settlement.In particular, soldiers and railroad workers from Chernigov Novomoskovsk guard rail and floating bridges across the river Kazennyi Torez.When in the spring of 2014 militants destroyed road bridge at the entrance to the Slavic from Kharkov (Kharkiv-automobile communication Rostov-on-Don), the soldiers of the State Special Transport Service as soon as possible reduced floating near the crossing length of 65 meters, which was vital necessary for the population.















At the initiative of the Youth NGO "Patriotic Movement of Donbas" command and separate Airborne Brigade Airborne Forces of Ukraine jointly with Dymytrivskoyu City Council organized a tour for local journalists and patriotic youth Krasnoarmeyskiy district, Donetsk region to the location Airborne Brigade.Participants of the tour were able to watch the exemplary deployment of anti-aircraft installation ZU-23-2 and found her martial characteristics. Also note sightseers were presented anti-tank missile complexes "Fagot". Those interested could try themselves bring their own sight antitank complex on an imaginary target.
















Two Ukrainian soldiers killed in ATO area in past 24 hours| Ukrinform
KYIV, July 31 /Ukrinform/. Two Ukrainian servicemen were killed; seven soldiers were wounded in ATO area in past 24 hours.

Spokesman for the Presidential Administration on ATO, Colonel Andriy Lysenko said this at a briefing, an Ukrinform correspondent reports.

"Two Ukrainian servicemen were killed, seven soldiers were injured over the past day," Lysenko said.

********************
Militants made more than one hundred attacks overnight| Ukrinform

KYIV, July 31 /Ukrinform/. The combined Russian-separatist forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in eastern Ukraine 105 times over past 24 hours.

This is reported by the ATO press center.

"From 18:00 on July 30 to midnight on July 31, the militants violated the ceasefire 46 times. At 18:00 Kyiv time, they fired infantry fighting vehicles, and at 19:15 Kyiv time they fired 120mm mortars on our positions near the village of Opytne in Donetsk region. In the same sector, the criminals had been firing 122mm artillery on ATO forces near the village of Vodiane from the city of Donetsk for about 20 hours. They also fired 152mm artillery on the village of Yasnobrodivka. From 22:00 on July 30 to midnight on July 31, the illegal armed groups fired tank shells on our fortified position in the town of Maryinka," the report says.

The militants were also active in the direction of Artemivsk. The enemy fired 122mm artillery, infantry fighting vehicles, 120mm mortars on ATO forces in the village of Luhanske. At about 22:00 Kyiv time, the militants also fired 120mm mortars on the village of Stanytsia Luhanska.

"Another confirmation of the militants' lack of principles was the shelling of the village of Hostre on July 30. At 20:25 Kyiv time, from the mine of Abakumova (the district in the city of Donetsk), the Russian invaders fired 152mm artillery on Hostre, endangering the civilian population of Donbas," the press center said.

After midnight, on July 31, the militants continued their armed provocations, using mainly small arms.

*************************

OSCE cannot get close to border - Deputy Chief Monitor| Ukrinform





KYIV, July 30 /Ukrinform/. The OSCE SMM monitors in the ATO area continue facing movement restrictions, and still do not have access to a significant part of the Ukrainian-Russian border.

Deputy Chief Monitor of the OSCE SMM to Ukraine Alexander Hug said this at a briefing in Kyiv on Thursday, an Ukrinform correspondent reported.

"At a time when all the parties say that the SMM enjoys freedom of movement, monitoring and preparation of reports, according to the mandate, the reality tells a different story. We still face the daily problems while passing through checkpoints on both sides, resulting in regular delays or even a denial of access," Hug said.

As an example, he cited a case where the militants had not allowed observers to get to Debaltseve on Monday and banned the access to the storage of heavy weapons.

"We still do not have access to a large area of the Ukraine-Russia international border, in particular, in Luhansk region," Hug said.


----------



## Hindustani78

********************
*Arsenal of arms seized in a bus at checkpoint near Dnipropetrovsk : UNIAN news*

*Traffic police discovered grenades, grenade launchers and Kalashnikov rounds during a routine vehicle check in a bus at a checkpoint near Dnipropetrovsk today, on Juy 31, the regional police division’s press service has told UNIAN. 

“During visual check in a passenger compartment of a bus, two RGD grenades, four F-1 grenades, five grenade fuses, two RPG grenade launchers, three smoke pots, 2,160 rounds of a 5.45 caliber for Kalashnikov rifle, and 1,894 rounds of a 7.62 caliber were discovered and seized,” according to the report.
*


----------



## gomerker23

Украинские ТЭС уже завтра останутся без угля - "Укрэнерго" - Экономика - Запасы толива катастрофически низкие | СЕГОДНЯ
*Ukrainian thermal power plants tomorrow will be left without coal - "Ukrenergo" *
* Stocks toliva catastrophically low *

In the Enterprise "Ukrenergo" said that coal stocks at thermal power plants remained at a day job. This was announced by Head of the State Inspectorate for operation of power plants and networks, the chief state inspector manual stations and networks "Ukrenergo" Oleg Kozemko.

According to him, the majority of power coal reserves will be enough to work for a day.

"I want to note what happens with fuel as of 8:00 today, the information. For example, in the Krivoy Rog TES coal residue 5 th. Tons - is to run two power during the day. Dnieper TPP - 1.4 thousand. Tons - it is for a day . Slavyanskaya station is, 100 tons of fuel in stock to operate in the forward mode power required daily consumption - 7 th. tons Zmiivska TPP - 1.6 thousand. tons - a day Kurakhovskaya - 31.8 thous. tons - a thermal power plant, which today has 6 power units because 4 are in the current repairs and the daily consumption of fuel - 12 thousand. tons, may find themselves on how many days will suffice 31 thousand. and that coal gas group "- said Kozemko.

Earlier, "Ukrenergo" announced a tense situation with the balance of power in the Ukrainian thermal power plants (TPP).

Today, Prime Minister Yatsenyuk also said that *the situation in the Ukrainian power industry catastrophic* , and utilities are not ready for the heating season.


----------



## power of steel

Rebel recon drone captures footage of rebel artillery hitting Ukrainian army positions 12 km from Gorlovka.


----------



## power of steel

Rebels deploy Eleron-3SV recon drones to look for Ukrainian army positions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Styx

power of steel said:


> Rebels deploy Eleron-3SV recon drones to look for Ukrainian army positions.


hmm, greyed out face...


----------



## power of steel

Geralt said:


> hmm, greyed out face...




Your point?


----------



## Styx

power of steel said:


> Your point?


more confirmation of Russian "help" 

which is good afaic, I support the DNR.. just don't see the point of denying it anymore 

the Russians are there, just not as many as the Ukies like to tell everyone, 60k regulars will take Kiev in less than a a week.


----------



## power of steel

Geralt said:


> more confirmation of Russian "help"
> 
> which is good afaic, I support the DNR.. just don't see the point of denying it anymore
> 
> the Russians are there, just not as many as the Ukies like to tell everyone, 60k regulars will take Kiev in less than a a week.




Special forces maybe. Russia's goal is not to take Kiev but to bring Yanukovych or his son or his grandson back to power in Kiev.


----------



## vostok

power of steel said:


> Special forces maybe. Russia's goal is not to take Kiev but to bring Yanukovych or his son or his grandson back to power in Kiev.


Of course this is not true. Yanukovych extremely unpopular figure. Instead of quell the unrests, he fled the country and the Nazi Junta came to power.


----------



## Styx

power of steel said:


> Special forces maybe. Russia's goal is not to take Kiev but to bring Yanukovych or his son or his grandson back to power in Kiev.


special forces, air defence units.. they're there, the US is also there.. this is the balkans all over again, except that Russian red lines have been breached, poor Donbass people are stuck in a proxy war.


----------



## Hindustani78

Militants still violate Minsk Agreements | Міністерство оборони України

According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, the situation is still tense in the region. Despite the reduction of the number of attacks in Luhansk, Artemivsk and Mariupol directions, the Donetsk direction is still the flashpoint.

Yesterday, the enemy shelled the Ukrainian army positions near Pisky, Avdiyvka, Opytne, and Krasnohorivka with 120 mm mortars. The militants used the weapons to be withdrawn under the Minsk Agreements and attacked communities and positions with artillery, mortars, and small arms.

The illegal armed formations shelled Zolote (Artemivsk direction) with 120 mm mortars and Troytske with BMP armament.

Totally, over the past 24 hours, the terrorists have violated the ceasefire for 83 times.

********************

Col. Kostyantyn Sokolov, Deputy Chief of the ‘Anti-Terror’ Operation (ATO), held a meeting with the representatives of a multinational inspection team from Canada which was visiting Ukraine under the Vienna Document 2011 on politically binding confidence and security-building measures.

The inspection team was led by Canadian Lt. Col. Harry Hardwick. The servicemen from Denmark, Montenegro and Slovakia took part in the event, too. Lt. Col. Dmytro Yantalets, Representative of the Ukrainian GS, accompanied them.

The leader of the Ukrainian group spoke about the current situation in the region, demonstrated the facts of the presence of the Russian troops in Ukraine and answered the questions. He also thanked the Canadian officers for assistance rendered by Canada.

Lt. Col. Harry Hardwick praised the achievements of the Ukrainian army over the past year in its struggle for freedom and independence of Ukraine.

“We’re impressed with the heroism of the Ukrainian soldiers. The Canadian-Ukrainian relationship is good and friendly. We believe that the Canadian Government will continue to provide support and render assistance for Ukraine,” Canadian officer stressed.























***********************

Today, the central avenue of the 80th separate airborne brigade soldiers opened a monument to fellow soldiers who were killed in a tough fight against the aggressor. At the celebration came Head of Lviv Regional State Administration Oleg Synyutka, Head of Lviv Regional Council Peter Kolodiy, Lviv Mayor Andriy Sadovy, representatives of Lviv military garrison command and patrons. Hallowed ceremony rector of the Lviv Garrison church named Peter and Paul, Father Stephen Sus.Before the opening of the monument was covered with white parachute canopy as angelic wings. 90 families, crippled destinies, destroyed families, grief-stricken parents. His life soldiers defending the borders of the state.


----------



## Hindustani78

A minute of silence paratroopers and marines battle commemorated fellow who gave their lives for the independence of Ukraine. Then - laid flowers at the bust of General of the Army Vasily Margelov and soldiers who gave their lives liberating Mariupol.Addressing the soldiers paratroopers of congratulations, Major-General Igor Fedorov noted the valuable contributions made and continue to make highly mobile assault forces in the fight against the Russian-terrorist groups in the Donbas.

- You - the best soldiers of our army who perform the most complex combat missions of command. You revere and love countrymen and enemies are afraid - said Maj.Welcoming comrades in arms on the occasion, the commander of the Marines Colonel Dmitry Delyatytskyy noted that while Mariupol defending paratroopers and Marines, its residents can be calm for their safety.


----------



## Hindustani78

For personal courage and professionalism found in the defense of state sovereignty and territorial integrity of Ukraine, loyalty to the military oath by the Decree of the President of Ukraine on May 23, number 282 ATO hero from Chernigov Bud'ko Junior Sergeant Alexander Anatolyevich was awarded the Order "For courage» III degree (posthumously).Born Alexander Bud'ko July 7, 1973.

He graduated from secondary school № 16 in Chernihiv. Military service was held in the airborne troops. He worked as a fitter high-altitude. He was drafted into the Armed Forces of Ukraine Chernihiv City Military Commissariat July 31, 2014 during the second wave of partial mobilization. In the military rank of junior sergeant commanded a mechanized platoon training department (village Desna, Kozeletskiy district, Chernihiv region).* Killed Alexander Bud'ko November 17, 2014 near villages Novoorlivka - Orlova-Ivanovka Shakhtarsky Donetsk region (near the mound Acute Grave). He was buried in the city of Chernigov.








*

**************
Four Ukrainian soldiers killed in ATO area in past 24 hours| Ukrinform
KYIV, August 3 /Ukrinform/. Four Ukrainian servicemen were killed; fifteen soldiers were wounded in ATO area in past 24 hours.

Spokesman for the Presidential Administration on ATO, Colonel Andriy Lysenko said this at a briefing, an Ukrinform correspondent reports.

"Four Ukrainian servicemen were killed, fifteen soldiers were injured over the past day," Lysenko said.

****************
Militants attack Ukrainian army positions 99 times in past 24 hours| Ukrinform
KYIV, August 3 /Ukrinform/. The Ukrainian army's positions in the country's eastern regions have come under fire 99 times in the past 24 hours.

The press center of the anti-terrorist operation in Donbas reported on Monday morning.

The confrontation between the ATO forces and the occupiers is continuing. The Russian-terrorist groups concentrate their fire activity in the area of Donetsk. From 18:00 on August 2 to midnight on August 3, the enemy fired 120mm mortars twice on the villages of Pisky and Opytne, and the town of Avdiyivka. In addition, at 20:20 Kyiv time and 21:50 Kyiv time, the mercenaries fired tank shells on the village of Pisky.

"In the last day, there has been a certain intensification of the enemy attacks in the direction of Mariupol, where a lull had been observed for the last few days," the headquarters said.

At about 19:00 Kyiv time, the militants fired 120mm mortars twice on the village of Novohryhorivka. They also fired banned mortars on the villages of Starohnativka and Bohdanivka. Continuing the strategy of destroying the infrastructure of Donbas, from 21:30 to 22:45, the Kremlin-backed mercenaries were firing 122mm artillery on the residential area of the village of Hranitne.





Explosion at pro-Ukrainian volunteer centre for military in Odesa - read on - uatoday.tv

11:45 Aug. 3, 2015
No injures were reported in this latest attack to occur in Ukraine's Black Sea port city

*An explosion* at an office of a pro-Ukrainian volunteer centre for the military occured in the port city of Odesa in the early hours of Monday (August 3), according to Ukrainian media outlet *Euromaidan PR (empr.media)*.

According to preliminary information, two strangers drove past the building of 'Odesa Samopomich' (Odesa Self-Defence) on motorcycles, throwing a bomb inside. The windows of the office along with a nearby security booth and seperate building were smashed by the impact of the explosion; no one was killed or injured.

The 'Odesa Self-Defence' headquarters accommodates *a volunteer centre* which helps Ukrainian soldiers in the combat zone in east Ukraine.

The incidents this week come *amid a series of blasts* across Ukrainian cities including Odesa, Kyiv and Kharkiv in recent months. Most of the attacks have targeted the offices of pro-Ukrainian volunteer organizations, with the aim of sowing fear and panic into society.


----------



## Tsilihin

Geralt:special forces, air defence units.. they're there, the US is also there.. this is the balkans all over again, except that Russian red lines have been breached, poor Donbass people are stuck in a proxy wa ________________________________
Actually whole the situations was been the chance for Russians to destroy Nazi groups and anti Russian elements inside the Ukraine in a fast and very cheap way ,what they actually do.
Novorossiya fighters have had destroyed bunch of nazi battalions in short time and in different situations.
If they started to kill them one by one ,such action will cost them a lot of energy ,money and time


----------



## power of steel

Fugitive Ukrainian politicians form rebel government in Russia called Committe To Save Ukraine.

Yanks urge Russians and Ukrainians to kill each other.

Institute of Peace’s hawkish chairman wants Ukraine to send Russians back in body bags

Rebels watching artillery hitting Ukrainian army positions at night.


----------



## Hindustani78

Illegal armed formations violate ceasefire for 109 times | Міністерство оборони України
Tuesday, August 4. DONBAS – According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, yesterday, the enemy continued attacks against the Ukrainian positions and used the weapons forbidden by the Minsk agreements.

The tensest situation was near Donetsk. Militants shelled Avdiyvka with 120 mm mortars, Pisky with tanks, Vodyane with 152 mm artillery, Pervomayske with 122 mm artillery and tanks, Opytne with 120 mm mortars, attacked Sanjarivka, Starohnativka with mortars and 152 mm artillery.

Yesterday, the illegal armed formations violated the ceasefire for 109 times.

This morning, the enemy has already shelled Opytne, Vodyane, Avdiyvka, Mariynka. There has been a fighting near Leninske ended in the enemy’s failure.

*******************
During the Ukrainian-American command and staff exercise involving troops «Saber Guardian / Rapid Trident-2015", which recently ended in Lviv, Zhytomyr officers and cadets of military institute after SP The Queen took part not only as ordinary members, but also as instructors for individual educational areas.

Following the military training institute acquired considerable practical experience in conducting classes with multinational units, as well as new knowledge and skills in planning, organization and practical application units information and psychological operations.



























Russian soldiers guard 'DNR' heavy weapons storage point: OSCE Report - read on - uatoday.tv


Armed man claims those present at base are from '16th airborne brigade' from Orenburg, Russia

During the inspection of militant-controlled heavy weapons storage sites in Ukraine's region of Donetsk, OSCE monitors reported that a soldier from the Russian Armed Forces was guarding the facility.

This was stated in the *OSCE's daily report* of the Special Monitoring Mission to Ukraine for August 2:

_"An armed man guarding the facility at one of the sites claimed that he and those present at the site were part of the 16th airborne brigade from Orenburg, Russian Federation. They did not wear identifying insignia."_


According to open sources, there is no 16th Airborne Brigade in the structure of the Russian Armed Forces. There is only the 16th Spetsnaz brigade based out of Chuchkov; three servicemen from that special forces unit are widely thought to have died in eastern Ukraine in May.


----------



## vostok

Donetsk Man Tells OSCE He Is 'Russian Airborne', Causes Media Buzz
An unidentified man in the self-proclaimed Donetsk People's Republic told OSCE that he serves in a nonexistent unit of the Russian armed forces.

A new report from the OSCE monitoring mission in Ukraine's Donbass says that a man at a DPR weapons site claimed to be from the "16th airborne brigade" from Russia's Orenburg.


There is no 16th airborne brigade in the Russian armed forces, and no Russian airborne brigades are stationed in Russia's Orenburg region.

"An armed man guarding the facility at one of the sites claimed that he and those present at the site were part of the 16th airborne brigade from Orenburg, Russian Federation. They did not wear identifying insignia," the OSCE report said.

The OSCE, which strives to monitor the conflict impartially, noted down the man's statement in the monitoring mission report.

"The reliability of these statements must be checked," the Kremlin's spokesman Dmitry Peskov said in response to a question on the issue.

The unidentified man's claim has been circulated in Ukrainian media as an argument for the presence of Russian troops in Ukraine. Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko has previously claimed that over 9,000 Russian troops are present in Ukraine, although he did not specify how they had been identified.
Donetsk Man Tells OSCE He Is 'Russian Airborne', Causes Media Buzz / Sputnik International


----------



## Hindustani78

House Minority Leader Nancy Pelosi of Calif., and U.S. delegation pay their respects to people killed in clashes with the police at a memorial in Independence Square, in Kiev, Ukraine, Aug 5, 2015. The California Democrat is leading a high-level congressional delegation on a trip to Ukraine.(Photo: Efrem Lukatsky/AP)






Delegation of US Congress led by Nancy Pelosi visits Kyiv - watch on - uatoday.tv
The US politicians pays respects to those killed during Ukraine's EuroMaidan 2014 uprising

A US Congress delegation led by House Minority Leader *Nancy Pelosi* has visited the Ukrainian capital Kyiv.

During the tour, the group paid their respects to those killed during Ukraine's *2014 EuroMaidan uprising* and will hold talks with senior Ukrainian officials about expanding *Washington's support* for Ukraine's military.

****************

Pro-Russian terrorists shell residential quarters of Avdiyvka | Міністерство оборони України

*Wednesday, August 5*. DONBAS — According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, the number of attacks has reduced in the region.

Meanwhile, the enemy was the most active near Donetsk. There was a fighting near Verkhniotoretske ended in the enemy’s failure. Militants shelled Opytne with tanks, Vodyane with 120 mm mortars, Avdiyvka with 122 mm and 152 mm artillery.

Yesterday, the enemy conducted the air reconnaissance in Luhansk oblast. There were 8 flights of the enemy’s unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs).

Totally, the illegal armed formations violated the ceasefire for 81 times on August 4. The enemy used artillery — 5 times, mortars — 25 times, small arms and grenade launchers — 56 times and tanks — 5 times.

*****************

Yuriy Husyev, Deputy Minister of Defence of Ukraine, held talks with Mrs. Hiromi Nakano, Deputy Head of Diplomatic Mission, Advisor to Embassy of Japan to Ukraine, and Col. Kazuhiko Yoda, Defence Attaché of Embassy of Japan to Ukraine.

The parties discussed the issues of Japanese financial assistance for Ukraine for modernization and procurement of modern medical equipment for military hospitals.

Deputy Minister of Defence of Ukraine spoke about the existing structure of military hospitals in Ukraine and stressed the importance of modern medical equipment provision for them to save the lives of the Ukrainian soldiers.

They also discussed the possibility of Japanese assistance for prostheses for the Ukrainian soldiers who were wounded in the east of Ukraine.

The Japanese party proposed to consider the possibility of rehabilitation including psychological rehabilitation of the Ukrainian servicemen.









In Kharkov group of soldiers of urgent military service drafted in May and June of this year, successfully completed training programs prepare the driver tank and infantry fighting vehicle. Special training lasted two months Guards at the faculty of military training of the National Technical University "Kharkiv Polytechnic Institute".Thus, in the classroom with young soldiers emphasis was on practical skills management armor and skills to repair in the field. Study was conducted with the assistance of T-64B, T-72 infantry fighting vehicles BMP-1 and BMP-2 as well as armored personnel carriers BTR-types 70 and BTR-80.


















No servicemen killed in ATO area in past 24 hours| Ukrinform

KYIV, August 5 /Ukrinform/. No Ukrainian servicemen were killed, seven soldiers were wounded in ATO area in past 24 hours

Spokesman for the Presidential Administration on ATO, Colonel Andriy Lysenko said this at a briefing, an Ukrinform correspondent reports.

"Fortunately, no casualties were among the Ukrainian servicemen for past 24 hours. Seven of our soldiers were wounded," Lysenko said.

*******************
Matios: Russian invasion in Ukraine planned since 2013 : UNIAN news


*Chief of the General Staff of the Russian Armed Forces, Colonel-General Valery Gerasimov had been directly managing since 2013 the development and implementation of the criminal plan aimed at violating the sovereignty and territorial integrity of Ukraine, Chief military prosecutor of Ukraine Anatoliy Matios said at a briefing in Kyiv on Wednesday, according to an UNIAN correspondent. *





"In July 2013, Gerasimov initiated the extension of powers of the General Staff for the coordination of all federal executive bodies," Matios said.

"From December 2013 to February 2014, using all kinds of media resources, the Russian Federation organized and launched information and propaganda subversion and a negative distortion of events during the Euromaidan," he said.

In addition, according to Matios, in March-April 2014, Russia organized training, financing, and also the supply of weapons, ammunition and military equipment to criminal groups who, under the direct supervision of reconnaissance and sabotage groups of the Main Intelligence Directorate, along with the units of the Russian Cossacks and the Russian Vostok volunteer battalion established the Donetsk and Luhansk People’s Republic terrorist organizations, having seized the administrative buildings and key facilities of military and civilian infrastructure.


----------



## Hindustani78

**************
Militants release 20 Ukrainian prisoners from pre-trial detention facility - read on - uatoday.tv
Several dozen Ukrainian prisoners of war are still being held captive by insurgents 


*Russian-backed militants* of the self-proclaimed *Donetsk People's Republic* (DNR) released 20 Ukrainian prisoners from a Donetsk pre-trial detention facility on Wednesday, August 5. This was reported by the press service of Valeria Lutkovska, Ukraine's Parliament authorised human rights agent.

_"Following successful negotiations Valeria Lutkovska held with DNR representatives, Ukrainian authorities managed to release 20 prisoners from a Donetsk pre-trial prison, some of them being 'transit' prisoners". That means last year these inmates had to be transported from a Donetsk pre-trial detention facility to other institutions, or arrived in Donetsk to participate in forensics and remained in jail as a result of the outbreak of hostilities," _*thestatement said*.

Militant leader *Denis Pushilin* earlier said that currently 45 Ukrainian POWs are held in captivity in the Donetsk and Luhansk People's Republics.


----------



## vostok

Ukrainian Officer Who Killed Child in Drunken Accident Receives State Honor

*Senior lieutenant of the Ukrainian army who ran over and killed an 8-year-old girl in March has been awarded with a state order: the decree was published on the website of the Ukrainian president.*

Senior lieutenant of the Ukrainian army Marian Rak, one of the suspects in the drunken road accident, has received the country’s military order of Bogdan Khmelnitsky of the third grade.
His name was among the list of recipients of the award in the respective presidential decree published on the website of the President of Ukraine.





© PRESIDENT.GOV.UA
President of Ukraine Decree №461/2015
Marian Rak was among the suspects in a drunken accident back in March when Ukrainian soldiers ran over and killed an 8-year-old girl and severely injured the child's mother with another small child in a stroller, when recklessly driving an armored vehicle on the streets of the town of Konstantinovka.
The local residents confirmed that at the time of the accident the soldiers were drunk.
Two suspects were arrested at the time but later released on bail.
The Ukrainian General Staff has confirmed the award but argued it was given for actions prior to the tragic accident.
The 3rd grade order of Bogdan Khmelnitsky is awarded to officers up to battalion commander in the armed forces and to equivalent regimental commanders, their chiefs of staff, and battalion and company commanders for outstanding leadership, organizational ability, and perseverance leading to decisive victory in battle.
http://sputniknews.com/europe/20150804/1025384295.html


----------



## power of steel

At least 2,280 soldiers died in Donbas.

At least 2,280 soldiers killed in Russia’s war against Ukraine


----------



## Hindustani78

Enemy violated ceasefire for 65 times | Міністерство оборони України

Thursday, August 6. DONBAS — According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, the enemy has reduced the number of attacks in the region. Meanwhile, the enemy still uses the weapons forbidden by the Minsk agreeements.

The illegal armed formations shelled the Ukrainian positions near Pisky, Novomykhailivka, Avdiyvka, and Opytne with 120 mm mortars, Kudyumivka with 120 mm mortars, Troitske with 122 mm artillery.

The situation was stable near Mariupol and in Luhansk oblast; the enemy primarily used small arms near Shchastya and Stanytsya Luhanska.

Totally, over the past 24 hours the enemy has violated the ceasefire for 65 times.

This morning the militants have attacked the Ukrainian govt positions near Leninske and Mayorsk with 120 mm mortars, Opytne with tanks.

***********************

Mobilized soldiers who undergo military training as part of training battalions to Rivne ground firing range Operational Command "West", perform exercise running tank.Using simulation tools, military gain confidence against armored vehicles in a real fight. In particular, each cadet training unit of the trench should work out shooting with small arms and cut off enemy infantry of self-propelled artillery, approaching. Then execute on armored targets conventional antitank missile launch. If this is not enough for the removal of enemy vehicles, then hide in a trench and complete exercise potsilyvshy hand grenade in a cumulative area of the engine.














Five Ukrainian soldiers killed in ATO area in past 24 hours| Ukrinform

KYIV, August 6 /Ukrinform/. Five Ukrainian servicemen were killed; six soldiers were wounded in ATO area in past 24 hours.

Spokesman for the Presidential Administration on the anti-terrorist operation, Colonel Oleksandr Motuzianyk said this at a briefing in Kyiv, an Ukrinform correspondent reported.

"Five Ukrainian servicemen were killed, six soldiers were injured over the past day," he said.






Large Russian military offensive in Ukraine possible within weeks: US analyst - watch on - uatoday.tv

Phillip Karber: Russian army restructuring forces ready for advance, not ceasefire



*Russian troops *in east Ukraine are preparing to fight - and could launch a major offensive within weeks. That's the view of American military analyst Phillip Karber, who recently spent time embedded with government troops in the combat zone.

He argued that Russia's military leadership were restructuring their forces, in a formation not usually made if they expect the Minsk ceasefire agreement to last.

*Phillip Karber, US military analyst:* "T_hese are core structures. They have intelligence, they are run by Russian officers, there is Russian electronic warfare and they have heavy artillery brigades so they can orchestrate and coordinate….this is not the infrastructure you put in if you're expecting a ceasefire to last, this is the infrastructure you want to put in if you want to launch a major offensive, and not just one that goes a little way, but one that goes very deep"._

* Journalist:* _"How was it on the war, Phil?" 
_
*Phillip Karber, US military analyst: *_"I am so impressed with these ‘kids' at the front, they are living in unbelievably difficult conditions. They eat the same roll three times a day, under fire; intermittent fire, but when it comes in, it is incredibly intense. Not knowing whether they are going to survive until tomorrow. It's one of the great honours of my life"_


Karber went onto discuss the *US Army's recent training program* for Ukrainian servicemen. He described how Washington was benefiting from such exercises.

*Phillip Karber, US military analyst: *_"My friends are doing the training. They come back to me and go. We went there and we were going to show them how to do it. We are learning more from them than they are learning from us. They taking mass fire artillery strikes that we've never experienced, they are under UAV's constantly, we've never experienced that, they're taking on the latest Russian equipment, its electronic warfare, so Ukraine has as much to teach as it has to learn."_

Karber also argued Ukraine was in desperate need of anti-tank weapons to penetrate the armour on Russian military equipment and that militant forces were arming prisoners with some basic training to fight in the warzone.

Washington has already provided non-lethal military equipment to Ukraine - such as body armour, medical supplies and surveillance gear. But the Obama administration has stopped short of* sending weapons,* proclaiming that a diplomatic solution is instead, the way forward.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ukraine reports two killed in clashes with pro-Russians | Zee News

Kiev: Ukraine on Friday reported the death of two soldiers in continuing clashes following failed talks on bringing an end to the 16-month war in the former Soviet country`s pro-Russian east.

Military spokesman Andriy Lysenko said seven servicemen were also wounded but gave no other details.

The two sides and Russia failed to make any progress during three days of European-mediated negotiations this week that hoped to salvage a widely-ignored ceasefire deal signed nearly six months ago.

The United Nations estimates that the conflict -- sparked by the February 2014 ouster in Kiev of a Moscow-backed president -- has killed more than 6,800 people and driven at least 1.4 million from their homes.

Russia denies accusations by Ukraine and its allies of orchestrating and supporting the conflict to try to prevent the former Soviet state establishing closer ties with the West.

*********************

General Staff continues to attract patriots to the Armed Forces of Ukraine.Thus, the 235 th ground firing range completed the final stage combat coordination 46 separate battalion of special purpose "Donbass-Ukraine". The battalion is 100% ready to fulfill assigned missions, staffed, weapons, military equipment and soon will go to perform tasks in the area of ATU. 
The vast majority of soldiers in the battalion "Donbass-Ukraine" volunteers are highly motivated and ready in arms to defend our country.The battalion commander, Lieutenant Colonel Vyacheslav Vlasenko said that a few months managed to form and train a unit which is ready to fulfill any combat missions that today are it. Soldiers completed a full course of combat training under the guidance of highly qualified specialists and instructors.


----------



## Hindustani78

In the area of ATO, in territory controlled by Airborne Brigade Airborne Forces of Ukraine, the enemy is trying to collect intelligence using unmanned aircraft.In order to prevent the collection of information and its use by militants for attacks territories, including inhabited by civilians, Air Defence Airborne is observation of the fight against the enemy UAVs.Thus, only a day over territory controlled by units of 4-6 brigades fixed spans enemy UAV. To counter this, the soldiers paratroopers deployed anti-aircraft installations and portable antiaircraft missile complexes in which hostile drones to open fire.It should be noted that the alternation between soldiers ack Airborne Brigade constantly improve their combat navchenist temporarily ground where exercises are performed training firings.


----------



## Hindustani78

Near Zaporozhye, on Kushuhumskomu cemetery buried 57 unidentified defense of Ukraine, who died in combat missions in the zone of the antiterrorist operation.The majority of the heroes killed in Ilovaisky. During the year, the bodies were kept in the morgue, all DNA samples taken for further identification.First had to bury 60 bodies, but through DNA tests were able to identify three men and their families passed.In the burial ceremony was attended by 55 fighters separate artillery brigade, soldiers ATO, representatives of regional and local authorities, concerned citizens. In the funeral of those killed was attended by representatives of all faiths.As the Zaporizhzhya Regional military commissar Colonel Alexander trouble, with 54 buried nameless fighters from October 1 last year already Identified more than 20 people. Some body exhumed, others have inscribed tablets instead of numbers.


















Militants attack Ukrainian army positions 106 times in past 24 hours| Ukrinform
KYIV, August 7 /Ukrinform/. The combined Russian-separatist forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in eastern Ukraine 106 times overnight.

The press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) wrote on its Facebook page on Friday.

"Over the last day, the situation in the Donbas conflict zone has deteriorated significantly. On August 6 from 18:00 Kyiv time to midnight, the Russian-terrorist troops were continuously firing on ATO forces in eth area of Donetsk," the report says.

At about 20:00, the Kremlin mercenaries fired 122mm artillery twice on the town of Avdiyivka. At 22:00 Kyiv time, the enemy fired tank shells four times on ATO forces in the village of Opytne and three times in Avdiyivka. From 18:00 Kyiv time to midnight, the enemy fired 120mm mortars seven times on Ukrainian fortified positions, and at about 23:00 Kyiv time they fired 122mm artillery there, the headquarters said.

After midnight on August 7, the militants continued with their attacks in Donetsk region.

*******************


----------



## power of steel

Mr Hindustani spamming the crap out of this thread

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

power of steel said:


> Mr Hindustani spamming the crap out of this thread



Real war is going on in Ukraine and you think its spamming


----------



## Styx

power of steel said:


> Mr Hindustani spamming the crap out of this thread


oi superboy, what's with the new nick yo ? 

and ignore his spamming, post more NAF vids, you always seem to find some interesting ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## power of steel

Hindustani78 said:


> Real war is going on in Ukraine and you think its spamming




Your posts take up too much space. You are copying and pasting.

hawt New Russian lady 






NAF small mortar a shelling

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

power of steel said:


> Your posts take up too much space. You are copying and pasting.
> 
> hawt New Russian lady



These are official reports on the day to day events which are taking place in the conflict zones of Ukraine.

Are you trying to say that there is no war going on in Ukraine ?


----------



## power of steel

Hindustani78 said:


> These are official reports on the day to day events which are taking place in the conflict zones of Ukraine.




A bunch of exaggerations. NAF never uses 152 mm as written in the reports.


----------



## Hindustani78

power of steel said:


> A bunch of exaggerations. NAF never uses 152 mm as written in the reports.



But its from the Ukrainian military official website.


----------



## power of steel

Hindustani78 said:


> But its from the Ukrainian military official website.




No proof. No photos. No videos. Didn't Kiev say NAF nuked Lugansk airport a while back?


----------



## Styx

@Hindustani78 no one in their right mind can trust the post coupvolution authorities in Ukraine, your sources are pure 100% unabashed Goebbels like state propaganda, very easy to see through.

here is an example of somewhat neutral reporting (although vice is a Rupert Murdoch owned US company)












the Ukraine truth is that it's a proxy war between the US and Russia being played out in the form of a civil war in eastern Ukraine and the people suffering the most are the ethnic Russian *Ukrainians *in the Donbass.

it's pretty apparent to anyone following the conflict that Russia is indeed supporting the resistance but to nowhere near the extent of what western msm or your Goebbels like sources would have us believe... the day Russia really decides to go in, it'll be over in a few days for the Ukies..



power of steel said:


> No proof. No photos. No videos. Didn't Kiev say NAF nuked Lugansk airport a while back?


LOL, did they ? sure wouldn't put in beneath them

link ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## power of steel

Geralt said:


> LOL, did they ? sure wouldn't put in beneath them
> 
> link ?




​‘They’ll ridicule us’: Ukraine defense minister ‘claims’ Russia used nukes — RT News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bobo6661

power of steel said:


> A bunch of exaggerations. NAF never uses 152 mm as written in the reports.



yee yee you like to lie ... 2A65 "Msta-B" , 2S19 Msta-S and D-20 they even got 203 mm .. 220 and 300mm BM-27 Uragan BM-30 Smerch all off it is staying in backyard and its rusting ... you're either dumb or naive!. At least ukraininas are not hiding they are using it ... 

bla bla bla 

List of equipment of the United Armed Forces of Novorossiya - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## power of steel

bobo6661 said:


> yee yee you like to lie ... 2A65 "Msta-B" , 2S19 Msta-S and D-20 they even got 203 mm .. 220 and 300mm BM-27 Uragan BM-30 Smerch all off it is staying in backyard and its rusting ... you're either dumb or naive!. At least ukraininas are not hiding they are using it ...
> 
> bla bla bla
> 
> List of equipment of the United Armed Forces of Novorossiya - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




NAF strictly adheres to Minsk. NAF never shoots at Ukrainian soldiers. If Ukrainian soldier get killed or get crippled, it's because they shot themselves.


----------



## bobo6661

power of steel said:


> NAF strictly adheres to Minsk. NAF never shoots at Ukrainian soldiers. If Ukrainian soldier get killed or get crippled, it's because they shot themselves



Like in Debalcewe? Ehh yes off course the response i was thinking you will say xD Not that i was expeting a normal responce...


----------



## vostok

Junta troops deliberately killing the inhabitants of New Russia every day, day by day. But if accidentally someone is killed on the Ukrainian side, Drunk Poroshenko running around the world, screaming #Je suis Volnovakha# and shows some crap.





this is how it looks like


----------



## power of steel

bobo6661 said:


> Like in Debalcewe? Ehh yes off course the response i was thinking you will say xD Not that i was expeting a normal responce...




Like I said. NAF does not shoot anyone. Ukrainian soldiers shoot themselves. That's their own fault.


----------



## Hindustani78

Yesterday illegal armed formations violate ceasefire for 101 times | Міністерство оборони України
According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation, the enemy keeps shelling the Ukrainian positions.

Yesterday, the enemy attacked the Ukrainian army positions near Krasnohorivka with 120 mm mortars, Avdiyvka with 120 mm mortars, tanks and 122 mm artillery, Mariynka with small arms, grenade launchers and APC, Troytske with 120 mm mortars and 122 mm artillery.

Yesterday the illegal armed formations violated ceasefire for 101 times.

*********************

Search and rescue ship of the Naval Forces of Ukraine "Donbass" August 7 performed out to sea to conduct road testing of main and auxiliary machinery of the ship and improve maritime training crew.As reported, April 17, 2014, after unlocking, the ship "Donbass" (a few weeks before captured and locked by Russian servicemen during the annexation of the Autonomous Republic of Crimea and Sevastopol) was transferred to the port of Odessa. 

During the period of stay in the blockade, the ship received substantial damage of the material. Considering that one of the priorities of Naval Forces of Ukraine is the resumption of combat capabilities of his ship and improvement of logistics, the "Donbass" with personnel conducted repair work. It was a fruitful work of all personnel, conducted under the direction of Commander Western Naval Base Captain 1st Rank Alexei Doskato.






********************

In Kharkiv Air Force University named after Ivan Kozhedub visited Defence Attaché at the US Embassy in Ukraine Colonel Carol Nortrap.The main purpose of the visit of a foreign guest was acquainted with the leadership of the University and infrastructure, to discuss prospects of bilateral cooperation.Deputy Head of the University first class pilot, Major General Alexei Kotov made a presentation guests.

During the visit, examined educational and material resources of the university. In particular, demonstrated a complex simulator pilot aircraft L-39 TKS-L-39 flight faculty. US Colonel Carol Nortrap and familiarized with the complex simulator helicopter Mi-8MTV, which can not only simulate the work of pre-flight and in-flight, and allows you to simulate in-flight failure of a real dynamics.The meeting extensively discussed the issue of the educational process and the various programs of international exchange of experience and more.













One Ukrainian soldier killed in ATO area in past 24 hours| Ukrinform
KYIV, August 8 /Ukrinform/. One Ukrainian serviceman was killed; nine soldiers were wounded in ATO area in past 24 hours.

Spokesman for the Presidential Administration on ATO, Colonel Andriy Lysenko said this at a briefing, an Ukrinform correspondent reports.

"One Ukrainian serviceman was killed, nine soldiers were injured over the past day," Lysenko said.

******************************


----------



## Tsilihin

Bobo 6661:Thanks for information about equipment of NAF.
This information is not 100 % right but ,even with whole this number of weapons ,
armed forces of Novorossiya are comparable with middle army of some states and Kiev will never be in position to take control on that region.
If the Kiev regime do another mistake,is very obviously that nobody will speak about assault on Donbass because we will discuss about ruins in Kiev.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ukraine says one soldier killed in clashes in separatist east | Zee News

Kiev: Ukraine on Saturday reported the death of one soldier as clashes with pro-Russian separatists continue in the country's war-torn east despite a shaky truce.

Military spokesman Andriy Lysenko said a further nine servicemen had been wounded in the past 24 hours of fighting.

Ukrainian officials said three civilians were also injured in overnight shelling in Dzerzhynsk, a government-controlled town some 50 kilometres from the rebels' de facto capital, Donetsk.

The separatists' official website in turn said two civilians in Donetsk were injured by shelling from Ukrainian forces.

The United Nations estimates the conflict has killed more than 6,800 people from April 2014 and has driven at least 1.4 million from their homes.

In February, a peace deal reached in Minsk called for the withdrawal of heavy arms from the frontline. The shelling has continued, although the conflict zone that sees daily attacks has grown smaller over time. 

AFP


----------



## Hindustani78

*The observers of the Joint Centre for Control and Coordination (JCCC) of the Ceasefire and Stabilization of Parties' Demarcation Line in Donbas have recorded the damage done by Russian proxies' attack on the village of Hranitne with the use of heavy weapons, according to the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) press center. *


*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*

Four OSCE cars torched in separatist east Ukraine| Reuters

"4 OSCE armoured vehicles destroyed overnight in apparent arson attack at SMM Donetsk residence. SMM deplores such actions," the OSCE SMM tweeted.









Militants shell Dzerzhynsk, Donetsk region; 3 civilians injured - regional police chief

The Donbas militants used artillery to shell the town of Dzerzhynsk in Donetsk region in the early hours of Saturday, chief of the Ukrainian Interior Ministry department for Donetsk region Viacheslav Abroskin said.

"Two men, one born in 1977 and the other in 1978, and a woman born in 1932 sustained injuries of varying degrees as rounds hit a residential neighborhood," Abroskin said on Facebook on Saturday morning.

The town has been partially cut off from power supply, which affected three coalmines, Abroskin said. "As many as 216 people were trapped underground. The evacuation of the remaining 122 miners to the surface, including 53 in the Toretska mine and 69 in the Northern mine, is continuing," he said.

Later, head of the Independent Trade Union of Coal Mine Workers Mykhailo Volynets said that all the pitmen were safely brought to the surface.

Militants also shelled Avdiyivka at about 4:00 a.m., causing no casualties, he said.

*************

The yellow and blue flag spotted on Krymsky Bridge in the Russian capital



A Ukrainian flag has appeared on the Krymsky (Crimean) Bridge in the center of Moscow. According to Russian *Dozhd TV channel*, the flag had been draped on one of the bridge's pillars and was fluttering in the wind on Saturday before getting stuck in a gap on Sunday.

Over the past year the Russian capital has been littered with Ukrainina flags, showcased in protest over Moscow's military intervention in eastern Ukraine.

Last August, Russian authorities detained 5 people, who were trying to mount the Ukrainian flag on the Bolshoy Kamenny Bridge (Greater Stone Bridge) in the center of the city.

Пять человек задержаны при попытке вывесить флаг Украины в центре Москвы - YouTube


----------



## Hindustani78

Ukraine reports heavy tank battle with pro-Russians rebels | Zee News
Last Updated: Monday, August 10, 2015 - 19:46


An outlawed radical Turkish Marxist group on Monday claimed responsibility for a gun attack on the US consulate in Istanbul, the latest strike by the secretive organisation.

The Revolutionary People`s Liberation Front (DHKP-C) said on its website that one of its female militants carried out Monday`s attack, which left no reported casualties.

It named the attacker as Hatice Asik and said she was arrested and taken to hospital after being shot by police.

"The American consulate at Istinye was struck by people`s warrior Hatice Asik," the group said, labelling the United States as "chief enemy of people in the Middle East and in the world."

"Our struggle will continue until imperialism and its collaborators leave our country and every parcel of our homeland is cleared of US bases," it said.

The attack comes as Turkey opens its southeastern Incirlik air base to US fighter jets to carry out bombing raids against Islamic State (IS) targets in Syria.

Turkish authorities said Asik was captured wounded and another female militant was at large following the shooting.

Turkish media reported that Asik, 51, whose code name is "Hulya", was released on July 8 from an Istanbul prison pending trial. 

She had been arrested for providing a house for two DHKP-C militants who attacked an Istanbul police station three years ago, the Hurriyet newspaper reported on its website. 

She was facing life imprisonment on charges of "membership in an organisation" and "changing constitutional order", it added, and was next due in court on October 5.A Turkish official, speaking on condition of anonymity, meanwhile said the outlawed Kurdistan Workers` Party (PKK) was behind a suicide bombing and gun attack Monday on an Istanbul police station that left three militants and a top police official dead.

However, the attack was also claimed by a smaller leftist group, the People`s Defence Units (HSB), on its Twitter feed. 

"Three of our freedom fighters were martyred in the suicide attack. A member of the occupying forces has been punished in the suicide attack," it said, vowing the attacks would continue.

Tensions are high in Turkey after it launched an offensive against Islamic State (IS) jihadists and Kurdish militants following a series of attacks inside Turkey. 

Authorities have also arrested more than 1,300 suspects since last month in police raids nationwide targeting suspected PKK and IS members as well as the DHKP-C.

The DHKP-C, known until the mid-1990s as Devrimci Sol (Revolutionary Left), is a deeply secretive group which goes quiet for periods before re-emerging to stage attacks.

Mainly active in Istanbul, it seeks a Marxist revolution in Turkey among the working classes but also espouses a fiercely anti-Western and anti-NATO agenda. 

It claimed the hostage-taking on March 31 of prosecutor Mehmet Selim Kiraz at his Istanbul office that ended with the killing of the captive and both hostage-takers during a police raid.

The DHKP-C is classified as a terrorist organisation by the United States and the European Union. 

The group had claimed a 2013 suicide attack at the US embassy in Ankara that left a security agent dead.


AFP


----------



## Hindustani78

Press ATU Staff reports: Last night, as the area of ATU, the largest number of distinguished shelling our positions, on the part of illegal armed formations in recent weeks.From 18 hours until midnight, militants almost along the entire boundary line were increasing fire activity.So, far Donetsk, about 18 hours occupation forces fired our stronghold near the Novgorod with mortars and small arms. Also in the evening twice beaten by criminals Avdeevka from 120-millimeter mortars, and about midnight - with tanks. With almost 19 hours and 1 night mercenaries used 122-millimeter artillery on Krasnohorivtsi.Equally tense situation persists in Artemovsk direction.

From 21.40 to 22 hours militants from outside the village of Kalinowo MLRS BM-21 "Grad" beat Ukrainian positions on the Trinity. After shelling the village on the same hostile working 120-millimeter mortars. Also, the "city", at 21.45 occupants fired on our troops in the village of seating.Lugansk region, with 23 hours and at half past midnight, illegal gang 4 times with mortars and artillery, 122 mm caliber fired Crimean village.

And in the area of Mariupol, about midnight, militants from artillery and mortars pounded the positions of forces ATU and residential buildings in Starohnativtsi.Overall, during the last day - August 9, the Russian-terrorist forces 127 times violated the ceasefire.After midnight bandits continued to increase fire activity in the Donetsk region. Here under fire from artillery and mortars that Minsk agreements were prohibited questionnaire, water and sand.

In addition, the Mariupol area, near the village Starohnativka, about 4 o'clock in the morning to 400 fighters, supported by 120-millimeter artillery, tanks, armored vehicles and small arms unsuccessfully tried to break through our defenses. As a result of skillful action ATO enemy fighters retreated.

****************

Today, 10 August, around 03.25 after a massive artillery barrage terrorist groups of up to battalion tactical group supported by 10 tanks, 10 infantry fighting vehicles and other equipment went on the attack on a stronghold of the 72-th separate mechanized brigade in the area of the settlement Starohnativka.Defense Minister of Ukraine and Head of General Staff - Chief of the Armed Forces of Ukraine immediately reported to the President of Ukraine and informed OSCE representatives, after which it was decided to withdraw Ukrainian artillery on certain lines.

Through organized events, determined and professional actions of the military 72 th separate mechanized brigade of the enemy was stopped and dropped to 2-3 kilometers.Our units have captured key heights, which were previously controlled by terrorist groups.

The enemy suffered heavy losses both in manpower and in technology.Unfortunately, during the battle seven Ukrainian soldiers were wounded.At present clearly trace the actions of terrorists on the breakdown of the Minsk agreements and escalation. This, in particular, the facts of intimidation of representatives ad hoc monitoring mission of the OSCE. This is a protest near the offices mission in Donetsk and Luhansk, and arson automotive engineering OSCE. These events occurred on the eve of terrorist attacks on the Ukrainian position.

******************


Ukraine army: ex-negotiator Russian Col.Gen. Lentsov coordinates militants : UNIAN news

*Deputy Commander of the Land Forces of Russia, Colonel-General Aleksandr Lentsov, who has previously led the Russian team at the Joint Centre for Control and Co-ordination (JCCC) of the Ceasefire and Stabilization of Parties' Demarcation Line in Donbas, is now coordinating activities of the militants, press secretary of the Ukrainian General Staff Vladyslav Selezniov told Ukrainian online newspaper Ukrainska Pravda on Monday. *




Deputy Commander of the Land Forces of Russia, Colonel-General Aleksandr Lentsov / Photo from Russian Defense Ministry's website
"Lentsov was removed from office at the JCCC this spring. He knows the locations of all Ukrainian forces because he worked for the JCCC. And now, he is informally a 'holiday-maker' on the other side," Selezniov said.

"He works from the [militant-held] city of Donetsk, but he can move around the entire militant-controlled territory. This has been reported by our intelligence," he said.

As UNIAN reported earlier, according to recent reports, Colonel-General Aleksandr Lentsov, whose activity is associated with the coordination of the combined Russian-separatist forces, is now in the militant-controlled territory in Donbas.

****************
Top militant battalion commander arrested by Ukraine's Security Service : UNIAN news
*Ukraine's Security Service have detained a commander of an Russia-backed militant brigade from the self-proclaimed Donetsk People's Republic (DPR).*

The militant leader nicknamed ‘Trump' has been involved in fighting against government troops in Donbas since April 2014 and engaged in combat near Slovyansk, Ilovaisk and Debaltseve, according to Ukraine’s security officials, Ukraine Today reports.

The detained Ukrainian native has been charged with terrorism, the investigation is underway.

See unian.info’s video section for more of the latest news from Ukraine in video from Ukraine Today, Ukraine’s 24-hour English-language news channel.

*************
One Ukrainian soldier killed, 16 wounded in Donbas in last day : UNIAN news
*One Ukrainian soldier was killed and another 16 were wounded as a result of the shelling in the Donbas conflict zone in the last 24 hours, Secretary of the National Security and Defense Council (NSDC) Oleksandr Turchynov said on Monday, according to the NSDC's official website. *




The situation in the ATO zone in eastern Ukraine remains tense / Photo from UNIAN
"In the past day, the enemy has launched the most intensive shelling of ATO troops since the beginning of the year, using the large-caliber artillery systems and multiple launch rocket systems," he said.

"As we have warned, a provocation against the OSCE mission was part of preparations for the offensive against us," Turchynov said.

In his words, having burnt the OSCE Special Monitoring Mission's cars to unable the monitors to move, "the enemy mounted an attack after massive artillery preparation, involving the strength of a battalion tactical group reinforced by armored vehicles, on the fortified positions of the 72nd Brigade in the direction of the villages of Novolaspa and Starohnativka."

"The enemy's offensive and attempts to break through our defense line were stopped, after which it was counterattacked by the ATO forces," he said. In his words, Russian-terrorist groupings suffered considerable losses, were made to retreat, and the Ukrainian troops even advanced up to three kilometers further, retaking the commanding eminences.

The situation in the ATO zone remains tense, Turchynov said. "The enemy opens artillery fire, builds up troops to breach our defense in certain directions."

"With due regard for the situation, the President of Ukraine has held an urgent meeting with the Chief of the General Staff, the Defense Minister, and the NSDC Secretary," he said.

"The plan for responding to provocative actions and attempts to break through our defense by the Russian-terrorist groupings has been worked out," Turchynov said. 
*****************

Ukrainian military retake key heights near Starohnativka : UNIAN news
*Ukrainian troops were able to repel a militant attack near the village of Starohnativka in Donetsk region on August 10 and even retook key heights there after a fight, the Ukrainian Defense Ministry's press service reported on Monday. *




REUTERS
"Thanks to the taken measures, resolute and professional action of the 72nd mechanized brigade, the enemy was stopped and repelled by two-three kilometers back," the report says.

"Our units have taken key heights, which were previously controlled by terrorist groups. The enemy has suffered considerable casualties and lost military hardware," the report reads.

As it became known, seven Ukrainian soldiers were wounded during the battle.

According to the Defense Ministry, the terrorist groups numbering up to a battalion task force, with the support of 10 tanks and 10 armored personnel carriers and other equipment went on the offensive on the fortified position of the 72nd mechanized brigade near Starohnativka.

"The Defense Minister and Chief of the General Staff of the Armed Forces of Ukraine immediately reported this to the President of Ukraine and the OSCE representatives, whereupon it was decided to bring Ukrainian artillery systems to certain heights," the ministry said.

Ukrainian correspondent Andriy Tsaplienko wrote earlier today on Facebook that the 72nd brigade had forced the Russian-backed militants to withdraw from the enemy-controlled village of Novolaspa for the first time since February.

***********************
*About 60-65 prisoners of war (POWs) are being kept hostage in Donetsk region; of them, 37 Ukrainian soldiers are held captive in the former building of the SBU Security Service of Ukraine in the city of Donetsk, according to Vasyl Budyk, an adviser to the Ukrainian Deputy Defense Minister. *




Vasyl Budyk (right) and Volodymyr Ruban, who heads the ATO POW Exchange Center, (left) are actively engaged in POW swaps / Photo from facebook.com/Budik.v.v

"Zakharchenko has indeed announced about 40 people [in militant captivity]. We've taken three away, 37 more soldiers are remaining there – all of them are kept in the former building of the SBU Security Service of Ukraine. We've got access to it; we constantly hand over food and water there. Volunteers actively assist us in this," Budyk said on hromadske.tv.

"Unfortunately, there is no good contact who would provide information about all our guys who are held captive," he added.
Read more on UNIAN: Defense ministry: Up to 65 Ukrainian POWs kept hostage in Donbas : UNIAN news


----------



## Hindustani78

************

*Seven Ukrainian soldiers were killed and 11 were wounded in a fight near the village of Bila Kamianka in Volnovakha district, close to the village of Starohnativka, head of the Hospitallers military field medicine project and head of the Right Sector's medical division Yana Zinkevych wrote on Facebook on Monday. *





Ukrainian troops near Starohnativka / Photo from facebook.com/permalink
"At the moment, the battle near Bila Kamianka is over. Within just a few hours [we've got] three KIA fighters from the Right Sector's Ukrainian Volunteer Corps and four KIA's from the 72nd mechanized brigade," she wrote.

In addition, according to her, WIA are five Right Sector fighters and six soldiers of the Ukrainian armed forces.


























Aug. 10, 2015
At least one civilian reported killed in latest violations of psuedo-ceasefire - watch on - uatoday.tv

*At least one civilian reported killed in latest violations of psuedo-ceasefire*

*Shelling intensifies in eastern Ukraine

At least one civilian is killed in the rebel-held town of Horlivka in eastern Ukraine as Kyiv reports the heaviest shelling by pro-Russian rebels since February.
*

AFP: Ukraine reports heavy tank battle with pro-Russians - read on - uatoday.tv

Aug. 10, 2015

Poroshenko calls in the head of Ukraine's national security service and defence minister along with the top army general to forge a response

Ukraine on Monday reported *repelling a rare tank assault* by pro-Russian rebels that threatened to usher in a dangerous escalation to the 16-month war.

President *Petro Poroshenko* said about "200 insurgents used tanks to storm" Novolaspa - a village half-way between the separatists' de facto capital Donetsk and the government-held port of Mariupol - in a pre-dawn raid that caught government soldiers off guard.

Chief of Staff General Viktor Muzhenko _"informed the president that the Ukrainian forces gave a fitting rebuff and repelled all the attacks"_,* the presidency said*.

_"Ukrainian forces are in full control of the situation,"_ it added.

The Ukrainian foreign ministry called the incident "a dangerous indication of a further escalation to come".

But the rebels denied advancing their forces and signalled that they had always had militia units stationed in Novolaspa.


----------



## vostok

The Ukrainian authorities did not rule out expanding the list of banned in the country of books.
A list of 38 books that have banned the import from Russia to Ukraine, has the ability to be expanded, spoke Tuesday at the state Committee for television and radio broadcasting of Ukraine.
"The state Committee operates in the legal field. Indeed, article 28 of the law of Ukraine "on publishing" prohibits the distribution of publishing products imported from abroad, which can be applied to appeals aimed at the elimination of Ukraine's independence, the correction of the constitutional order by force, violation of sovereignty and territorial integrity of the country ", - told in the Committee, reports RIA " Novosti ".
They also stressed that the List may be updated with new titles. Before it was announced that the State Committee for television and radio broadcasting of Ukraine made the List of banned within the state of books by Russian authors. The corresponding List of 38 books posted on the Internet office of the service. It includes works by Russian authors Nikolay Starikov " Ukraine. Chaos and revolution - the weapon of the dollar, "Alexander Dugin's" Eurasian Russian revenge ", Andrei Fursov " Cold Eastern evening Russian spring ", Eduard Limonov " Kiev kaput ", Sergei Dorenko " Donbass - smokescreen Putin?", Sergey Glazyev " Catastrophe. From the American war to world war I, "Lev Vershinin," Euromaidan." Who destroyed Ukraine?" Yuri Mukhin, "numerous violations of human rights in the process of civil confrontation in Ukraine, 2013-2014" and some other. On 6 July, the state Committee for television and radio broadcasting appealed to the state fiscal service of a petition to include in the list of items prohibited for import into the area of the country, books from Russia. Kiev also forbade the works of culture, created in the Russian Federation, for example, a ban is not a demonstration of a number of films and television series. In addition, the Ministry of culture of Ukraine established the List of artists who " pose a danger to state security ", they are denied entry into the country. In July Ukrainian Goskino annulled distribution certificate and cancelled the state registration of the Russian TV series " the Sweeney ", " Bandit Petersburg 4. Detained ", " Gangster Petersburg 5. Opera ", " Bandit Petersburg 6. Journalist and astrologer ". In less than a year the state has revoked or denied the issuance of rental licenses nearly 400 films and TV series produced in Russia. In February, the deputies of the Verkhovna Rada voted for the bill, prohibiting the presentation of films that promote the power structures of the state, recognized by Kiev as an aggressor, as well as the Soviet security agencies. The state of Ukraine has already refused to hire several Russian films and TV series, including " Brother-2 ", " kadetstvo ", " Hounds ", " the Investigative Committee ", " SWAT ", " Mom-3 ", "the White guard" and " Poddubny ", all the movies and TV shows with the participation of Russian actors Mikhail Porechenkov and Ivan Okhlobystin.
The Ukrainian authorities did not rule out expanding the list of banned in the country of books


----------



## Hindustani78

Press counterterrorist operation headquarters said: ATU in the area, during the previous day, with 18 hours to midnight, illegal gang continued shelling positions of Ukrainian troops. The most hotly traditionally been near Donetsk. Here, from 10 pm to midnight, three occupants of the 120-millimeter mortars and twice with 152 mm caliber artillery fired on our positions in Avdiyivka. Also, nearly three times at 20 to Verhnotoretskomu and about 22 mercenaries on Water beaten with artillery caliber 152 mm.In Artemovsk direction at 22.15 militants used rocket systems of volley fire BM-21 "Grad" the positions of ATU forces in the Holy Trinity.

And in Luhansk, from ten at night until 2 am criminals fired from 120-millimeter mortars and grenade launchers village Lugansk.In the district of Mariupol, about 9pm beat the enemy through the village Starohnativka with 120-millimeter mortars and artillery 152 caliber.Overall, during the day yesterday, the enemy 95 times violated the ceasefire. 

25 times militants used guns, 24 - mortars, three - Reactive systems of salvo fire 48 times - grenade launchers and small arms.After midnight, the enemy continued to fire activity in the area of human settlements, water, questionnaire, Avdeevka.And at 1.05, twice in 3 nights and at 3.50 n-terrorist forces of "Grad" beat on our positions in the village of Bogdanovka, near Mariupol

***************

Dnipropetrovsk military hospital for the second time in the year received modern equipment and supplies from the Ukrainian community in the US and ordinary Americans. This time American friends gave Ukrainian military doctors X-ray fluorography apparatus type electron-optical converter.As the head of the Dnipropetrovsk military hospital medical colonel Andrew Rila, due to small size and manevrovosti, the device will greatly facilitate the work of medical personnel in trauma departments.

- Already after connecting and testing doctors will use it - said medical colonel Andrew Rila.Chief Project Coordinator Gini Martin said that money to help Dnipropetrovsk hospitals donated a lot of people. It was a small amount of $ 25, and significant contributions - up to 50 thousand.










**************
One Ukrainian soldier killed, 13 wounded in ATO area in past day| Ukrinform
KYIV, August 11 /Ukrinform/. One Ukrainian serviceman was killed; 13 soldiers were wounded in ATO area in past 24 hours.

Spokesman for the Presidential Administration on the anti-terrorist operation, Colonel Oleksandr Motuzianyk said this at a briefing in Kyiv, an Ukrinform correspondent reported.

"One Ukrainian serviceman was killed, 13 soldiers were injured over the past day," he said. 
*************





******************
Militants attack Ukrainian army positions 95 times overnight| Ukrinform
KYIV, August 11 /Ukrinform/. The combined Russian-separatist forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in eastern Ukraine 95 times overnight.

The press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) wrote on its Facebook page on Tuesday.
"From 18:00 Kyiv time to midnight on August 11, illegal armed groups continued to fire on ATO forces. The situation near the militant-controlled city of Donetsk was traditionally tense. From 22:00 to midnight, the occupiers fired 120mm mortars three times and 152mm artillery systems twice on our positions in the town of Avdiyivka," the press center said.

At 22:15 Kyiv time on Monday, the militants fired Grad multiple rocket launchers on ATO forces in the village of Troitske in the Artemivsk sector. The village of Stanytsia Luhanska in Luhansk region was under mortar and grenade fire from 22:00 to 02:00 local time.

After midnight, the Kremlin-backed mercenaries continued intensifying fire near the villages of Vodiane and Opytne, and the town of Avdiyivka.

Luhansk militants sew Ukrainian army-standard military uniform for staging provocations – ATO
*Luhansk militants sew Ukrainian army-standard military uniform for staging provocations – ATO*






Militants are intended to stage provocations in the eastern part of Ukraine blaming Ukrainian military for that, and for this purpose they sew a Ukraine-standard military uniform at the clothes factory in Luhansk region that is not under Kyiv control, an anti-terrorist operation (ATO) press center reported.

"According to real-time data, the enemy is actively preparing for the provocations attempting by all means to accuse Ukrainian Armed Forces of escalation of the conflict. Thus 200 Ukraine-designed military uniform sets are sewed in Sverdlovsk of Luhansk region – with stripes and tabs," reads a report of the press center in Facebook on Monday evening.

The press centre said that taking into account numerous attempts to terrorize a local population by the militants in the Ukrainian uniform "an enemy will use such tactics again and again."

Previously Secretary of the National Security and Defense Council of Ukraine (NSDC) Oleksandr Turchynov reported that the Russian special security services were staging provocations on the militants-occupied territory that might lead to a high death toll.

"This bloody crime will look like as if Ukrainian Armed Forces take the offensive in response to numerous provocations," Turchynov said.


----------



## bobo6661

So called Ukrainins attacking them self


----------



## Hindustani78

bobo6661 said:


> So called Ukrainins attacking them self



The video captures the moments of combat action as the militants from the so-called Luhansk People’s Republic, reinforced with the APCs, tried to attack the Ukrainian troops in Donbas. 
In the beginning of the video clip, initially posted on YouTube channel TheMedvedova on August 11, the militants are moving forward across the field, behind the APCs. Then, a tank or a self-propelled artillery (SPA) piece, presumably of the Ukrainian forces.

The video also recorded several attempts by militants to fire the grenade launchers on this military hardware. Possible destruction of a presumably Ukrainian military equipment cannot be confirmed. In the video, a number of fire outbreaks and heavy smoke near the tank (SPA) is recorded, but this may as well be a smokescreen released by crew under enemy fire.

One can only definitely say that during a failed attempt to attack the Ukrainian positions, the militants have lost one armored personnel carrier, which is burning down in the video. In addition, the wounded are seen as they are being evacuated from the battlefield.

It should be noted that there is no information on where and when the filmed evens took place.

Attention! The video contains profanity (Russian language).


Aerial reconnaissance: militants keep heavy weapons close to ATO forces : UNIAN news

*A volunteer organization has published photos of its aerial reconnaissance, where two militant training camps with heavy weapons were spotted near Ukrainian army positions. *




facebook.com/groups/armia.sos
"The aerial reconnaissance unit of the ARMY SOS volunteer organization has provided another proof of [the Russian side's] failure to abide by the Minsk agreements, the presence of Russian regular troops and heavy weapons in territory of Ukraine," the report says.

The photos show two bases of the combined Russian-separatist forces, which are also used as the training ground.





facebook.com/groups/armia.sos




facebook.com/groups/armia.sos





"The first base is located near the city of Luhansk (12 km away from our positions), the second is near the town of Debaltseve (18 km away from our positions)," the report reads.


----------



## gomerker23

СМИ: Гайдар обвинила Саакашвили в изнасиловании » Общественный информационный центр в Одессе
Maria Gaidar accused the governor of the Odessa region Mikhail Saakashvili sexual assault.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Ukraine takes part in military drill in fight against Russia*
12 Aug, 2015
Britain's defense secretary says his nation is doubling the number of Ukrainian troops it will train this year in an effort to support Kiev in its fight against Russia-backed separatists.

*Poised to fight*
12 Aug, 2015
Ukrainian soldiers atop an APC watch training exercises under the supervision of British instructors on the military base outside Zhitomir, Ukraine on August 11, 2015.




*Marching forward*
12 Aug, 2015
Ukrainian soldiers march during a training exercise under the supervision of British instructors on the military base outside Zhitomir, Ukraine on August 11, 2015.




*British Secretary of State for Defense, Michael Fallon*
12 Aug, 2015
British Secretary of State for Defense, Michael Fallon, watches proceedings as British serviceman teach Ukrainian soldiers on the military base outside Zhitomir, Ukraine on August 11, 2015.




*Flying high*
12 Aug, 2015
A Ukrainian soldier carries a drone during training exercises under the supervision of British instructors on the military base outside Zhitomir, Ukraine on August 11, 2015.




*Looking ahead*
12 Aug, 2015
Ukrainian soldiers atop an APC watch a training exercise under the supervision of British instructors on the military base outside Zhitomir, Ukraine on August 11, 2015.

Britain's defense secretary says his nation is doubling the number of Ukrainian troops it will train this year in an effort to support Kiev in its fight against Russia-backed separatists.




*Stronger than the strongest*
12 Aug, 2015
Ukrainian soldiers pose for the photographer during training exercises with British military instructors on the military base outside Zhitomir, Ukraine on August 11, 2015.




*Band of brothers*
12 Aug, 2015
British servicemen, left, instruct Ukrainian soldiers during training exercises on the military base outside Zhitomir, Ukraine on August 11, 2015.


----------



## 50cent

we need ceasefire it sad to see civilan property damaged in cross fire both sides need to think seriously about it


----------



## Hindustani78

Упродовж 11 серпня терористичні бандформування 87 разів порушили режим припинення вогню | Міністерство оборони України

Press counterterrorist operation headquarters said: ATU in the area of Russian-terrorist groups continues shelling positions of Ukrainian weapons, prohibited agreements Minsk. Traditionally, the militants active in the late afternoon.So yesterday, August 11, 18 hours and midnight, near Donetsk under fire 120-millimeter mortars were our positions in the Novgorod twice in the sand and Avdiyivka.

And about 21 hours mercenaries fired from artillery caliber 152 mm on Krasnohorivtsi.In addition, once cynically violating the agreement, at 23.45 criminals have used rocket systems of volley fire near the Krasnogorovka.Near Mariupol, 19 hours enemy with 120-millimeter mortars and artillery beat in 152 caliber Starohnativtsi and Chermalyku.About 20 hours militants twice with mortars, rocket-propelled grenades and small arms fired power ATO in Crimea that in the Luhansk region. 

And with 23 hours, also with 120-millimeter mortars fired on the village Zaitsev in Artemovsk direction.Generally, during yesterday's day - August 11, gang 87 times violated the ceasefire. 12 times mercenaries used artillery, 21 - mortars, 5 - rocket systems of volley fire BM-12 "Grad", 65 times shelled our positions with grenade launchers and small arms.After midnight, August 12, the enemy continued firing activity mainly in the Donetsk region. Here, around 1 am, the fire drove the enemy from the BM-12 "Grad" on the water, questionnaire, sand and Novoselivtsi.

******************

On the ground Shyrokolanivskomu continuing training with training and interoperability units that are part of the Operational Command "South".Most of the personnel - people peaceful occupations: construction workers, teachers, lawyers, doctors. The main task of commanders - the optimum time to give them the necessary military knowledge and practical skills that will help them to adapt quickly in real combat conditions. 

While studying mobilized soldiers, commanders actively use their own combat experience, which they have received during the counterterrorist operation.In particular, the personnel of one of the teams took part in the live firing and testing tactics during operations platoons consisting mouth.As one of the leaders of studies, the main task here is ensuring proper handling units. Every soldier must know how and what to do, whom to interact and how to respond to sudden changes in the combat situation. 

In this case, pay attention not only to perform basic tasks, but also auxiliary, timely provision of ammunition, a possible evacuation of the wounded, damaged vehicles and so on.


----------



## Hindustani78

Another series of patriotic billboards waiting for area residents to Ukraine Defender Day and the Day of the Armed Forces of Ukraine.












One Ukrainian soldier killed, three wounded in ATO area in past day| Ukrinform
KYIV, August 12 /Ukrinform/. One Ukrainian serviceman was killed; three soldiers were wounded in ATO area in past 24 hours.

Spokesman for the Presidential Administration on ATO, Colonel Andriy Lysenko said this at a briefing, an Ukrinform correspondent reports.

"One Ukrainian serviceman was killed, three soldiers were injured over the past day," he said.


----------



## Hindustani78

*************
*The combined Russian-separatist forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in eastern Ukraine 87 times overnight, using banned artillery systems 12 times, mortars 21 times, Grad multiple rocket launchers five times, and rocket-propelled grenade launchers and small arms 65 times, the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) wrote on its Facebook page on Wednesday. *





*****************
*Ukrainian military exercises with the participation of instructors from the United Kingdom have started in Zhytomyr region. *





Britain's Defense Secretary Michael Fallon together with a British delegation visited the 199th Training Centre of the Command of Ukraine's highly mobile airborne troops.

In addition to the skills of warfare, soldiers demonstrated skills in providing medical assistance to the wounded.

The British military gained experience when participating in military operations in Afghanistan and Iraq, while the Ukrainian armed forces participated in the anti-terrorist operation in Donbas. The foreign instructors believe it is very useful for the troops to exchange their experience.

Fallon promised that Britain would complete the training of 2,000 Ukrainian soldiers until the end of March 2016.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ukraine reports heaviest fighting since Minsk truce | Zee News

Kiev: Kiev on Thursday said two soldiers had been killed in the heaviest clashes since the signing of a February truce deal with pro-Russian insurgents in Ukraine`s separatist east.


Ukrainian National Security and Defence Council Secretary Oleksandr Turchynov said militants had shelled government positions 153 times across the war zone.

Turchynov called the number "an anti-record" that marked the most serious escalation since the signing of the so-called Minsk II accord.

"In essence, shelling this intense corresponds to active hostilities," he said in a statement, which echoed similar remarks by other military officials since the weekend.

Kiev`s pro-Western forces have been fighting the militias for control of a vital highway linking the government-held southeastern port of Mariupol with the separatists` de facto capital Donetsk to the north.

Most of the road is currently overseen by pro-Kiev units. If the insurgents captured it, it could potentially allow them to step up their stop-start campaign to capture Mariupol -- a port city of nearly half a million that sits on the western edge of the loosely-defined demilitarisation zone.

The industrial port exports most of the east`s factory output and provides a land bridge between rebel territories and the Russian-occupied Crimea peninsula.

On their official news site, the separatists said Kiev shells had killed one civilian and injured three in an attack on Donetsk city itself.

They accused government forces of "firing 500 shells and rockets" at rebel positions in the Russian-speaking provinces of Lugansk and Donetsk.

The United Nations estimates that the conflict -- sparked by the February 2014 ouster of a Moscow-backed leadership and the rise of President Petro Poroshenko -- has killed more than 6,800 people and driven 1.4 million from their homes.

Repeated efforts to stop the 16-month conflict have been frustrated by some units` refusal to listen to their political commanders and the high level of mistrust between Moscow and Kiev.

Russia denies accusations by Ukraine and its allies of orchestrating and supporting the conflict to try to prevent Ukraine from joining the European Union and possibly NATO at a later date.

Minsk II was sealed only after all-night talks between Russian President Vladimir Putin and Poroshenko.

The pact offered the rebels broader autonomy but required them to cede control of their parts of the Russian-Ukrainian border to Kiev`s troops.

All of its terms had to be implemented by the end of the year -- a deadline that the two chief negotiators for the separatists said on Wednesday should be extended until the start of 2017.

AFP


----------



## Hindustani78

Observers STSKK continue to record war crimes gunmen using weapons banned Minsk agreements caliber over 100 mm.Yes, 11 August at 20.25 STSKK observers recorded another city Avdeevka militants firing of artillery caliber 122 mm. As a result of the barbaric bombardment destroyed Avdiyivka old neighborhood gas distribution point Furmanov Street. 

Without gas supply remained almost 500 families. In addition, due to damage to power lines neighborhood remained without electricity.Has undergone damage local TB clinics on the street Chkalov, 25 damaged homes on the street March 8, 2, 11 and 11a Tchaikovsky. Only a miracle of victims among the civilian population was not.









*****************

Mobilized sixth stage receiving specialty artillery training specialists in the department of missile troops and artillery started firing of practical training MLRS BM-21 "Grad. For several weeks have already been mobilized theoretical training, studied and worked armored elements in them firing.- Continue practical training with live fire two days - said a senior teacher cyclic commission of missile troops and multiple launch rocket systems Lt. Alex Yakushevskyy.

- Today is tactical live firing exercise in which task the students are out and preparing the artillery group firing position, vehicle combat training in the area of concentration and firing and night firing of mortar illumination.The goal, in which are mobilized just outside gunners, located about 8 kilometers. First mobilized orient the machine on the ground in compass, and then make more precise guidance on the purpose of the installation at the "Castle".On the second day of practical exercises mobilized artillery firing and continue to carry out the withdrawal from the firing position.
























Upload analysis operations against terrorism and the consequences of the invasion in Ukraine in August and September 2014


----------



## Hindustani78

Two Ukrainian soldiers killed, 10 wounded in Donbas in last day : UNIAN news
13.08.2015 | 15:30

"In the last day, we lost two Ukrainian soldiers, and another 10 were injured as a result of military clashes," Motuzianyk said.

As UNIAN reported earlier, the combined Russian-separatist forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in eastern Ukraine 152 times on Wednesday, including 102 attacks in the Donetsk sector.

*******************

Donbas sees peak of 152 attacks by Russian proxies in last weeks : UNIAN news
13.08.2015 | 10:25

*The combined Russian-separatist forces intensified their attacks over the last few weeks and fired almost all types of weapons on Ukrainian army positions in eastern Ukraine 152 times on August 12, including 102 times in the area of the militant-controlled city of Donetsk, the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) wrote on Facebook on Thursday. *




REUTERS
"It is worth noting that yesterday alone the Kremlin-backed mercenaries fired artillery systems 20 times, mortars 32 times, Grad multiple rocket launchers 15 times, and grenade launchers and small arms 100 times along the line of contact," the report reads.

"The tensest situation was in the area of Donetsk. From 20:47 to almost 22:00 Kyiv time, the militants were firing Grad multiple rocket launchers, having attacked on ATO forces not far from the village of Pisky [near the destroyed Donetsk airport] four times. They also fired 120mm mortars on this village three times. In the evening, the town of Avdiyivka came under militant fire from 120mm mortars five times and 122mm artillery systems three times. At 21:40, 22:00, and 22:40, the mercenaries started firing Grad rockets on the village of Opytne," the report says.

In the area of the Ukrainian-controlled city of Mariupol, the Russian proxies started firing artillery systems at 18:00 Kyiv time on ATO fortified positions near the villages of Lebedynske, Starohnativka, Talakivka and Pavlopil. In addition, at 21:20 and 22:10 Kyiv time, the militants were firing on Starohnativka, and at 22:33 Kyiv time they started using Grad multiple rocket launchers to shell Talakivka.

"At around midnight, the militants were firing mortars, 152mm artillery systems, grenade launchers and infantry combat vehicles on ATO forces near the village of Kirove in the Artemivsk sector," the press center said.
********************

*he Security Service of Ukraine has published a video of Vladimir Starkov, detained in Donbass in late July, urging Russian President Vladimir Putin not disown his troops and asking him to admit Starkov Russian officer. *




Screenshot from video
"For 19 years I have served in the Russian army, and now they disown me," said the Russian officer.

Starkove once again claims that he is the officer of the Russian Army, on active duty.

He stressed that “special” people ought to be deployed to conduct such operations.

"I am not a terrorist, I’ve not come here to kill people, so I did not resist during the arrest. Ukraine did not declare war against us, we haven’t, either. Therefore I ask everyone to acknowledge that I'm a military serviceman and help with my transfer to Russia," he said.


----------



## Hindustani78

In daily STSKK is transmitted OSCE representatives SMM documented facts in the Donetsk region militant pro-Russian war crimes against civilians. Among them, a significant part is bombardment of peaceful settlements with heavy artillery.Yes, August 12 at 20.55 the terrorists once again fired residential sector m. Avdiyivka of artillery caliber 122 mm. Because fire destroyed an apartment on the second floor on the street. Gagarin, 15. For street Factory, 57 and 76 suffered significant damage shed and private house. For Oktyabrskaya Street, 8th damaged a private house. As a result of shelling wounded three civilians.The average diameter craters 1.6 m, depth - 60 cm.These and many other documented evidence of war crimes pro fighters brought to the MSF OSCE.The photo STSKK - pro-Russian militants destroyed housing sector m. Avdiyivka.Ruslan Semeniuk,press officer of the Ukrainian side STSKK


----------



## Hindustani78

In pursuance of the decisions of Wales NATO summit to launch new trust fund to support the strengthening of Ukraine's defense continued implementing measures Trust Fund to modernize and improve the efficiency of national control systems, improving its interoperability with relevant NATO by providing expert technical and financial assistance on the use of modern information and communication technologies, automation of management activities and provide digital communication.

Thus, during the last week in the framework of the NATO Trust Fund to modernize the management and communication of the Armed Forces of Ukraine delegation of NATO experts in Ukraine.The purpose of the visit was to conduct the next stage of research automation system of the Armed Forces of Ukraine and determine potential targets and structures to implement the pilot project within the Regional Programme NATO air safety. 

Foreign experts visited one of the radio engineering battalions of the Air Force of Ukraine and facilities of the State Air Traffic Service Enterprise Ukraine.It is worth recalling that in 2014 launched five new NATO Trust Fund for the benefit of helping Ukraine on critical areas of security and defense sector, one of which is NATO Trust Fund to modernize the management and communication of the Armed Forces of Ukraine. 

The budget fund formed by contributions from contributors (UK, of Denmark, Canada, Germany, Latvia, Lithuania, Turkey) and is about 2 million.The key regulatory instrument in this area is a Memorandum of Understanding between the Ministry of Defense of Ukraine and the Organization for information and communications regarding NATO cooperation on C4ISR under the NATO "Partnership for Peace". This document determines the principles of implementation the NATO Trust Fund, which was signed on 24 April 2015 and ratified by the Verkhovna Rada of Ukraine of July 1, 2015.












One Ukrainian soldier killed, six wounded in ATO area in past day| Ukrinform

KYIV, August 14 /Ukrinform/. One Ukrainian serviceman was killed; six soldiers were wounded in ATO area in past 24 hours.

Spokesman for the Presidential Administration on ATO, Colonel Andriy Lysenko said this at a briefing, an Ukrinform correspondent reports.

"One Ukrainian serviceman was killed, six soldiers were injured over the past day," he said.

*****************
Russian proxies attack Ukrainian troops 95 times overnight : UNIAN news

*The combined Russian-separatist forces shelled Ukrainian army positions in eastern Ukraine 95 times on August 13, using banned weapons, namely Grad multiple rocket launchers, the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) wrote on Facebook on Friday. *
*
"The Russian proxies started firing Grad multiple rocket launchers at about 22:00 Kyiv time on ATO fortified positions near the villages of Talakivka, Pavlopil, and Starohnativka close to the Ukrainian-controlled city of Mariupol. They also fired 152mm artillery systems on Starohnativka and Talakivka. From 18:00 to midnight, the militants attacked the village of Novotroitske twice, using 120mm mortars," the report says.

The enemy launched attacks with Grad rockets on the town of Avdiyivka at 23:00 Kyiv time and on the village of Opytne at 23:30 and 23:35 Kyiv time. In addition, at the end of the day, they fired 152mm artillery systems on the villages of Vodiane, Kamianka, Novobakhmutivka, and Pervomaiske.

"At about 22:00 Kyiv time, the occupiers started firing mortars and 152mm artillery systems on ATO forces in the village of Zaitseve in the Artemivsk sector. It is worth noting that the enemy continues to shell civilian buildings, deliberately destroying infrastructure in Donbas. At 17:10 Kyiv time, the militants started using grenade launchers and heavy machine guns to shell the village of Shyrokyne, and at 21:52 Kyiv time they were firing Grad rockets on Avdiyivka and Opytne," the press center said.

"From midnight to 06:00 Kyiv time on August 14, the Kremlin-backed mercenaries were using banned artillery nine times. They fired Grad rockets on ATO forces in Vodiane four times and in Opytne three times. In addition, they used multiple rocket launchers once to shell the town of Krasnohorivka and the village of Zaitseve," the press center said.

*****************
SBU detains subversive group in Kharkiv, prevents explosion on railway : UNIAN news

A subversive group has been detained in Kharkiv region as they were laying explosives on the railway stretch, aiming to blow up an incoming train, according to the press secretary of the Security Service of Ukraine Olena Hitlyanska, an UNIAN correspondent has reported from a briefing at the SBU. 




Photo from UNIAN
SBU officers have detained a group of three saboteurs, one of whom was an employee of Ukraine’s state border guard service, said Hitlyanska

The terrorists have been searching for strategically important objects in the area to conduct diversions and also collected information on the location of Ukrainian Army bases and military equipment, on civil activists and law enforcement officers.

Saboteurs planned to blow up a train carrying military equipment on the eve of Independence Day.

"Alpha" [SBU special force] team detained the organizer of a terrorist group right after the explosives with the 2.5 kg of TNT capacity had been laid under the rails.

Read alsoSBU Chief: separatism threats in five "hot spots" across UkraineDuring a search, the schemes of vital infrastructure objects in the area were revealed; also the lists of law enforcement officers and pro-Ukrainian activists; a grenade launcher, grenades and about a thousand rounds.

*


----------



## Hindustani78

As the press center of ATO, from 18.00 on August 14th and midnight Russo-terrorist troops concentrated shelling positions in Ukrainian Donetsk direction.At the end of the day under fire 120-millimeter mortars were 5 times our bases in Krasnohorivtsi. Around 21.00 on Avdiyivka, and at 22.00 - on villages Novoselivka, Novomyhaylivka, Novobahmutovka Water and beat the enemy artillery caliber 152 mm.From 21.50 terrorists once again fired a "Grad" on the part of Abakumov mine in Nevelsk, sand, and water questionnaire.

Also from 22.00 to 22.25 on our positions in the village of Pervomayskaya worked hostile artillery caliber of 152 millimeters and the "city".In the area of Mariupol, in the evening, two gunmen with rocket launchers and once with 120-millimeter mortars pounded the Talakivtsi.In Artemovsk direction, 18 hours before midnight, under fire by enemy artillery positions were ATU forces in Dzerzhinsk, Leninsky and Sanzharivtsi. And about 20.30 occupiers of tanks and 120-millimeter mortars pounded the village Zaitsev.In addition, purposefully destroying the infrastructure of Donbass, at 22.25 on residential neighborhoods Avdeevki, and at 23.45 - on Pavlopolyu criminals beat of "Grad".

Overall, during the last day the enemy 175 times violated the ceasefire. 25 times militants used guns, 64 - mortars, 19 - rocket systems of volley fire BM-21 "Grad", 93 - small arms and grenade launchers.After midnight today, August 15, gang continued shelling our positions mainly in Donetsk area. And at 03.16 the "city" once again beaten by ATU forces in Pervomayskoye.
********************






AFP: Three civilians killed as east Ukraine shelling flares up - read on - uatoday.tv
Military reported record shelling by Russian-backed militants in east Ukraine combat zone

Three civilians have been killed in east Ukraine as government forces claimed Saturday that shelling by pro-Russian separatists hit a* record high *since the start of a tattered truce in February.

Authorities in Ukrainian-controlled territory along the frontline told AFP that shelling over the past day had killed two civilians and wounded 15 more.

Meanwhile pro-Moscow separatist officials on the other side said that bombardments had claims the life of one local resident and left three injured.

Ukraine's army reported coming under the heaviest level of artillery and rocket fire since the two sides signed a *February truce deal *that has been repeatedly broken since.

_"Over the past 24 hours we recorded the highest level of firing by the illegal arms groups for the past six months,"_ *military spokesman Andriy Lysenko* said, adding that two soldiers had been wounded.


----------



## Hindustani78

Washington Post: At Point 18 in eastern Ukraine, the war grinds on, night after night - read on - uatoday.tv
12:39 Aug. 16, 2015


Ukrainian army company of 110 soldiers defends the right flank of largely deserted village of Pisky

The staccato of machine-gun fire begins at dusk, just as the sunflower fields here turn orange with the setting sun.

A Ukrainian army company of 110 soldiers defends the right flank of this largely deserted village, less than a mile outside of separatist-controlled Donetsk in eastern Ukraine and close to the city's strategically key airport.

The unit — 7th Company of the 93rd Brigade — is headquartered in a partially destroyed two-story house known only as Point 18. In the front yard are Point 18's defenses, a series of trenches and firing positions that start at the house's garage and extend a hundred yards into the farmland beyond. The trenches are six feet deep and shored with felled birch trees and wood panels to keep them from turning into a morass when it rains.


----------



## Hindustani78

firefighters extinguish fire at a house destroyed by night-long shelling in Donetsk, eastern Ukraine. A night-long artillery exchange in eastern Ukraine bet


----------



## Hindustani78

At one of the grounds of Odessa region was held Readiness artillery units of the Naval Forces of Ukraine with the performance of live firing that worked out in cooperation with the ship and naval aviation groups.As the head of Missile Forces and Artillery Commander Naval Forces of Ukraine Colonel Alexander Suk, artillery units successfully completed tasks: conditional enemy targets were destroyed, the aim of firing achieved. 













The preparation of military personnel to the "March of Independence"18 August at the bar of Antonov held a rehearsal of military personnel who participate in the events dedicated to the Independence Day of Ukraine.

In rehearsal was attended by Deputy Presidential Administration Andrei Taranov, Minister of Defense of Ukraine Colonel-General Stephen Poltorak, leadership of the Armed Forces of Ukraine, Ukraine National Guard and the State Border Service of Ukraine.We recall that in the celebration of Independence Day on August 24 in Independence Flight 2000 will be attended by 300 personnel, including members of ATU students of universities and the Ministry of Defence of Ukraine and other law enforcement agencies and military lyceum named after drummers. I.Bohuna.For a few days, having marched main street of the country, the soldiers will give guests a holiday positive emotions.










Together with representatives of *28 separate mechanized brigade operational command "South" volunteers from Odesa preserved* and restored damaged in the fighting in the east technique. Repairman restored one of the *anti-missile systems, which has been preserved for 10 years.* Now the machine is completely restored two shots and is able to destroy the enemy tank.At local volunteers found a forum for electricians and welders who agreed to help for free in this important case. Details for undercarriage installation in normal volunteers sought Auto.

And in a week the equipment was ready for running at a military firing range.Along with fighting vehicles Military volunteer detachment repairs and trucks, which transported soldiers and cargo in the area ATO. In the two months was recovered 11 vehicles. One anti-tank crews complex "Storm" has distinguished himself during Debaltseve. Then Ukrainian soldiers destroyed two tanks terrorists, and they remained intact.Meanwhile, the South-Ukrainian nuclear scientists volunteers upgraded to *79 paratroopers brigade two separate air GAZ-66, two UAZ-469 and BTR-7*0, which came from areas ATO.During the handover ceremony of the repaired vehicles paratroopers in gratitude volunteers handed diplomas and tilnyky. It should be noted that for several months the workers South-Ukrainian NPP restored and modernized over 40 pieces of equipment.










*********
One Ukrainian soldier killed in ATO area in past day| Ukrinform

KYIV, August 18 /Ukrinform/. One Ukrainian serviceman was killed; another one was wounded in ATO area in past 24 hours.

Spokesman for the Presidential Administration on the anti-terrorist operation, Colonel Oleksandr Motuzianyk said this at a briefing in Kyiv, an Ukrinform correspondent reported.

"One Ukrainian serviceman was killed, one soldier was injured over the past day," he said.

***************
Five Russian citizens allegedly involved in international terrorism detained in Kyiv| Ukrinform


KYIV, August 18 /Ukrinform/. In one of the capital city districts Alpha Special Forces unit from the Security Service of Ukraine have detained five citizens of the Russian Federation that have been part of an international terrorist organization.

The press-service of the SBU reports.

"One of the detained is wanted by Interpol. Last year, he had been detained in a European country,, but he had escaped from custody after attacking the guards," the SBU noted.

Security Service officers have seized handguns, ammunition and a grenade that were found in the suspects' possession. The officers found blueprints for making improvised explosive devices and components for them - the timer, micro elements, circuits, power sources in their rented apartment. These suspects are being checking for their possible role in preparing of terrorist acts in Kyiv.

A criminal investigation has been started regarding the detained Russian citizens; they were declared suspects in committing criminal actions. A court has ruled to hold them in custody. 






**********

Two civilians have been reported dead in Sartana near the strategic port city of Mariupol as a result of the latest shelling by militants. Several more people, including a 10-year-old girl, were taken to hospital with wounds, according to Ukraine Today.
Fighting also flared elsewhere along the frontline: at least one man was killed here near the separatist stronghold of Donetsk.

Ukrainian officials said earlier this week that in the just in 24 hours, two Ukrainian soldiers had been killed and seven wounded by the Russian-terrorist forces.


----------



## Hindustani78

***************
Militant 'Ninja' detained by Ukraine's Security Service - read on - uatoday.tv
Aug. 18, 2015
Terrorist acts in Kramatorsk prevented 

*UNIAN*: The militant from the self-styled Interior Ministry of the self-proclaimed Donetsk People's Republic terrorist organization (DNR) sought out the separatist supporters from among the residents of Kramatorsk and *Slovyansk* district, according to Ukraine's Security Service (SBU).

The *SBU* together with the Military Prosecutor's Office detained a militant from the so-called DNR, who has been plotting terrorist acts in eastern Ukrainian town of Kramatorsk.

As reported at the SBU, the terrorist with nom de guerre 'Ninja' took part in seizing the premises of local authorities in April-July 2014. Also, the arrested militant was a member of a terrorist group, a self-styled "Interior Ministry of the DPR," and participated in armed confrontations with the Ukrainian forces in Donbas.'

By order of the "DPR" leaders, he arrived in Kramatorsk in July, 2015, attempting to create a terrorist sabotage network, seeking for the separatist sympathizers from among the residents of Kramatorsk and Slovyansk district, observing the locations of deployment of the Ukrainian troops, and infrastructure objects across the region.











Reuters / Monday, August 17, 2015
A man cries as he inspects debris while standing outside his damaged house, which according to locals was caused by recent shelling, in Donetsk, Ukraine, August 17, 2015. Fighting flared between Ukrainian government forces and Russian-backed separatists in two separate parts of eastern Ukraine overnight with several civilians killed by shelling, Ukrainian police and separatist sources said on Monday. REUTERS/Alexander Ermochenko


----------



## Hindustani78

The Russian-baked terrorists continue to violate the ceasefire | Міністерство оборони України

According to the ATO press center, at the end of the day the situation in the ATO region remained stable. Shelling our positions with artillery decreased. However with a provocative purpose, the militants used small arms.

At the same time, the worst situation was in the area of Donetsk, where illegal armed groups attacked Ukrainian positions in villages Opytne, Pisky and Krasnohorivka using 120 mm mortars, infantry fighting vehicle, grenade launchers, small arms and artillery.

Also the terrorists used MLRS BM-21 “Grad” shelling Avdiivka.

In total, over the day of Aug. 18, Russian-backed terrorists violated Minsk agreements for 82 times. Four times the militants used artillery, 32 — mortars, 63 — rocket launchers and small arms.

*******************

Wednesday, Aug. 19, KYIV — The United States of America officially donated a $7.6 million dollar expeditionary military field hospital to Ukraine’s Airborne Forces to help enhance their ability to treat soldiers injured in ongoing operations in eastern Ukraine.

Colonel Carol Northrup, Defense Attaché at the U.S. Embassy in Kyiv, presented the facility on behalf of the Government of the United States at a ceremony in Zhytomyr, Ukraine. Colonel Andrii Verba, Director of the Ministry of Defense Military Medical Dept, and Yaroslav Lahuta, Deputy Governor of Zhytomyr Oblast, accepted it on behalf of the Government of Ukraine.

Known in the United States as the Expeditionary Medical Support System (EMEDS), the field hospital is a light, lean, resuscitative care facility that can be forward deployed to provide rapid medical support for a broad range of military operations.

It can be used to treat wounded soldiers, stabilize patients, and prepare casualties for medical evacuation to facilities that can provide a higher level of care, as well as provide primary care, dental services, and force health protection.

The facility is designed to be manned by 30 medical/medical support personnel. It can provide care for up to 3,000 troops. It consists of 4 tents, takes about 24 hours to erect, and can operate in an austere environment for up to 10 days until resupply.

Currently U.S. military personnel are training their Ukrainian counterparts on how to make full use of the facility.


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78

The situation along the boundary line of the parties in the Donetsk region remains extremely difficult and tends to escalate. Pro-Russian militants openly used forbidden weapons Minsk agreements caliber over 100 mm on civilian populations and locations.
Night on August 17th was another proof of the fact of illegal armed terrorist groups. In the period from 22.04 to 22.25 hours horde of militants struck effort from the receiver of the artillery caliber 152 mm artillery households in peaceful villages and Sartana Lebedinskoye, in the suburbs of Mariupol.As a result of shelling Sartany two residents were killed, six people were injured.

The girl, born in 2005 doctors had to amputate the foot, her mother is in serious condition. Overnight in place fire crews worked six ambulances. Damage received 52 buildings, five of which direct hit destroyed. Damaged six sections of the gas pipeline, water supply, power lines.

At 05.00 am, August 16, in the village Zaitsev during the shelling of 120 mm mortars in the direction of NP Gorlovka, burned a house and killed a civilian woman.


----------



## Hindustani78

A year ago in the Battle of Makeyevka in the Donetsk region, during the shelling of the BM-21 "Grad" during the search and strike action killed truskavchanyn officer 25 separate Dnepropetrovsk Airborne Brigade Lieutenant Sergey Shevchuk.He was a faithful Homeland citizen, persistent and courageous officer. 

He took part in operations in Amvrosiyivtsi, Zelenopilli, Shatarsku, Kramatorsk, Saur-Grave, Debaltseve. For heroism and courage found in the defense of state sovereignty and territorial integrity of Ukraine, loyalty to the military oath, he was posthumously awarded the Order of Bogdan Khmelnitsky 3 degrees.





Small marine tanker Naval Forces of Ukraine "Fast" for the first time after the relocation of the ARC went to sea for sea trials, the definition of maneuver element and improving marine vessel crew training.The basis of the tanker crew "Fast" make up a large military crew exploration ship of the Naval Forces of Ukraine "Slavutich" (the ship is caught in the Crimea), who spent a large amount of repair work."Fast" was the sixth vessel to ensure the Ukrainian Navy, technical readiness which renewed this summer. During this summer also renewed support vessels "Donbass", "Shostka", "borsch", "Novoozerne", "BUK-239".





In fact the shelling on August 17 near the town of Mariupol Sartana military leadership sector in collaboration with other security agencies immediately sent for the village demining group of military engineers and specialists for emergencies.Also, the Armed Forces of Ukraine took part in the analysis of construction debris in areas hit mines and shells, repair damaged homes and the evacuation of citizens to safety.In order to prevent the spread of false information to the local coordinators of civil-military cooperation conducted explanatory work among the population in fact pro-Russian militants shelling the village.


----------



## Hindustani78

August 19, Kirovograd mourning. In Znamyanka with military honors at the funeral held senior telephone operator post office 17 separate infantry battalion of the Armed Forces of Ukraine Kateryna Sox. She heroically gave their lives for Ukraine, performing combat missions near the town of Gorlovka.Say goodbye to heroin, known among soldiers as the "Cat", the central square Znamianka got her comrades, the military garrison Kirovograd, heads of regional and local authorities, hundreds of people.

26-year-old Catherine Noskov held contract military service in combat units in February this year, has decided to voluntarily depart the zone holding ATO. On the front she met her love - also military. They married in March this year.













Sworn brothers called him "Professor." This callsign Alexander Nadtoka deserved for what is directly related to science and teaching. He -kandydat historical sciences, associate professor of ancient and new history of Ukraine Taras Shevchenko National University of Kyiv. So the man went to defend the state, that is, straight from the walls of this famous institution. 

Today 43-year-old Alexander - hranatometnyk in one of the divisions of 79th separate airborne brigade, who along with his friends here already several months in a row direction protects Mariupol zone ATO. And he does it, according to commanders, very professional, as it should "Professor".













Shelling abates near Donetsk - ATO Headquarters| Ukrinform

KYIV, August 19 /Ukrinform/. The militants did not used heavy weaponry near Horlivka and Svitlodarsk, Donetsk region, over the past 24 hours. However, the snipers intensified, and the mortar attacks were also recorded.

Spokesman for the Presidential Administration on ATO, Colonel Andriy Lysenko said this at a briefing, an Ukrinform correspondent reports.

"The stable situation near Svitlodarsk and Horlivka maintains. Not a single case of use of heavy weapons by the militants was recorder along this line. At the same time it should be noted the intensification of the enemy snipers who shell our field fortifications near Luhanske village. The ATO forces came under mortar fire twice in the village of Zaitseve, neat Horlivka," Lysenko said.

Meanwhile, the number of attacks of the illegal armed groups near Donetsk, including with the usage of heavy weapons, fell during the past day.


----------



## Hindustani78

Updated: August 20, 2015 15:39 IST
Four Ukrainian servicemen killed, 14 wounded in past 24 hours: military - The Hindu

Four Ukrainian servicemen have been killed and 14 wounded in fighting with pro-Russian rebels in the past 24 hours, military spokesman Oleksander Motuzyanyk said on Thursday.

Increased violence in separatist parts of east Ukraine in the past two weeks has raised concerns a six-month-old ceasefire could be crumbling.


----------



## Hindustani78

************
Russian-backed terrorists ignore Minsk agreements and shell Ukrainian positions | Міністерство оборони України

According to the ATO press center, the dynamics of armed provocations by illegal armed terroristic groups is decreased. The terrorists have significantly reduced the number of attacks on the ATO positions with heavy armament, mainly using the small arms.

At the same time, the worst situation was in the area of Donetsk, where illegal armed groups showed greatest activity. From 6 pm and up to midnight, Aug. 19, the terrorists constantly shelled the villages Maryinka, Opytne, and Pisky.

Up to 7 pm militants twice attacked the ATO forces in the village Krasnohorivka with 82 mm mortars. In addition, at 9 pm and in midnight terrorists shelled Opytne, using the armament of the infantry fighting vehicle.

In Luhansk region at 8 pm the militants attacked our military personnel from grenade launchers and anti-aircraft guns in the villageShchastya.

Near Mariupol at 6.05 pm militants shelled Starohnativka with 82 mm mortars.

In total, over the day of Aug. 19, Russian-backed terrorists violated Minsk agreements for 67 times.

After midnight, Aug. 20, the militants continued fire activity near Donetsk.

*************

bservers recorded attacks by militants Starohnativka settlement, which were conducted from 20.10 hours to 21.53 hours on August 16 and August 16 22.20 hours to 01.17 hours of 17 August.Suffered damaged house at ul. Lenin, 23 (partially damaged), a storeroom at the address.

Lenina 35 (destroyed).Also in the shelling of livestock farms and farms with sheep in the aforementioned locality (according to the owners of these objects) killed two cows, 11 sheep and seriously injured three cows and five sheep. Harm suffered industrial premises, destroyed the roof storage of grain and broken windows premise a sheep farm.The shelling killed and wounded among civilians there

.Also, documented part of the rocket MLRS BM-21 "Grad" with the nomenclature number that was issued by the Armed Forces of Ukraine positions in area towns Starohnativka August 13 at 21.45 with the village style.All data transferred SMM OSCE.The photo STSKK - documented facts shelling the village Starohnativka.Ruslan Semeniuk, press officer of the Ukrainian side STSKK


----------



## Hindustani78

First-year cadets of the Military Academy of Odessa are the primary military training. The classes of live firing they check their own psychological readiness to continue military careers. Under the terms of the practical exercises, future officers should double grenades hit an armored combat vehicle that passes over their trenches. 

Among the main objectives of the training - not only to bring to students the basic methods for combating enemy armored vehicles, but also give them the opportunity to experience the realities of the modern battlefield, gain self-confidence and ability to win dominant in resources enemy









Highly mobile airborne troops are always ready for combat missionsMembers of 25 separate airborne brigade highly mobile airborne troops of the Armed Forces of Ukraine continues to engage in combat training in the area of ATU.Winged infantry in the area ATU constantly hold diverse classes. For example - carrying boxes of ammunition, transporting a wounded soldier, tug of war, running for short distances in full ammunition in a gas mask, march with weapon at a distance of not less than 5 kilometers more.















*Four Ukrainian volunteers freed from militant captivity in Donetsk : UNIAN news*

*Four Ukrainian civil volunteers have been freed from militant captivity in the occupied city of Donetsk and have already left for home, according to Vasyl Budyk, an adviser to the Ukrainian Deputy Defense Minister. *




A group of negotiators helped to free four volunteers and returned to Donetsk to continue talks on the release of Ukrainian hostages / Photo from facebook.com/Budik.v.v
"The release of the volunteers is the result of long-lasting and intense negotiations conducted by the group of Viktor Medvedchuk [a pro-Russian politician involved in the Minsk peace talks. He is chairman of the Ukrainian Choice political organization, also headed ex-President Leonid Kuchma's administration in 2002-2005] with representatives of the DPR and the LPR [two self-proclaimed republics in Donbas, eastern Ukraine, the Donetsk People's Republic and the Luhansk People's Republic, respectively]. The guys will be able to see their families today due to the negotiators' efforts," Budyk wrote on Facebook.

UN personnel were also engaged in the negotiations, he added.

The group of negotiators returned to Donetsk to continue talks on the release of Ukrainian hostages and prisoners of war.

As UNIAN reported earlier, 2,852 people were released from militant captivity in the past 12 months.


----------



## Hindustani78

According to the ATO press center, during the evening of *Aug. 20* situation in the ATO region remained stable. The dynamics of armed provocations by illegal armed terroristic groups has decreased. The Russian-backed terrorists showed greatest activity in the area of Donetsk. In the late evening they shelled the villages Pisky, Krasnohorivka, Troitske, Novobakhmutivka, and Avdiivka, using 82 mm and 120 mm mortars, rocket-propelled grenades, 122-mm artillery and small arms.

Near Mariupol the militants used 120 mm mortars and 152 mm artillery. On the Artemivsk direction, they shelled ATO positions with 152 mm artillery in the villages Rozivka and Druzba.

In total, over the day of Aug. 20, Russian-backed terrorists violated Minsk agreements for 67 times. 51 firings were registered near Donetsk.

From midnight to 6 am, Aug. 21, the Russian-backed terrorists have increased the armed provocations. They shelled our positions with 152 mm artillery in the villages Starohnativka, Lebedynske, Prohorivka and Bohdanivka.

**************************
In Kirovograd on the facade of secondary school number 8 was unveiled a plaque soldier Ruslan Slobodyanyuk, arrow 72 Mechanised Brigade. The warrior died while performing military duty near the village Starohnativka, Volnovask district, Donetsk region, in April this year.










************
Two Ukrainian soldiers wounded in Donbas in last day : UNIAN news

*No Ukrainian soldiers were killed but two were wounded in the Donbas conflict zone over the last 24 hours, presidential administration spokesman for the Anti-Terrorist Operation Colonel Andriy Lysenko said at a briefing in Kyiv on Friday, according to an UNIAN correspondent. 
"Over the last day, we haven’t lost any Ukrainian soldiers, but two were injured as a result of military clashes," he said.


As UNIAN reported earlier, the combined Russian-separatist forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in eastern Ukraine 67 times overnight, including 51 times in the area of the militant stronghold of Donetsk.

****************

The Staff of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) in eastern Ukraine has reported that the situation in Donbas has been escalating and the enemy has attempted to attacked Ukrainian troops in the Artemivsk sector, the ATO press center wrote on Facebook. 

"The situation in the ATO zone from midnight to 18:00 Kyiv time today has somewhat worsened," it said.

"The enemy started shelling the village of Opytne, the towns of Maryinka, Avdiyivka and Krasnohorivka, and the village of Pisky, which is near the city of Donetsk [close to the destroyed Donetsk airport], several times during the day, using small arms, mortars and grenade launchers," the press center said.

In particular, one Ukrainian defended post in Maryinka came under fire from 05:20 to 08:00 on Friday – the enemy used a tank, a mortar, a grenade launcher, and small arms.

The illegal armed formations were also active near the Ukrainian-controlled city of Mariupol. At around midnight, the Russian proxies used 152mm artillery systems to shell the village of Prokhorivka, near the town of Volnovakha twice. "And almost at 4:00 enemy artillery systems started shelling our positions in the villages of Starohnativka, Lebedynske and Bohdanivka. In the morning, the village of Vynohradne came under 122mm artillery fire. What is more, the criminals opened fire from 152mm artillery systems on our troops in Starohnativka at about 08:00, while 122mm artillery followed them at 09:00 and 10:00 local time," the press center said.

In total, illegal armed formations violated the truce in Donbas 58 times from midnight to 18:00 on Friday.

The ATO forces also managed to repel a militant attack in the Artemivsk sector.

"At 11:35, an enemy sabotage and reconnaissance group attacked a Ukrainian defended point in the Artemivsk sector, trying bypass it.

"Following a skirmish, the enemy had to retreat," the press center said.
************

*


----------



## Hindustani78

According to the ATO press center, during the Aug. 21, illegal armed terroristic groups became more active in the ATO region. They shelled our position in the villages Opytne, Maryinka, Avdiivka, Krasnohorivka, Pisky with the small arms, mortars and grenade launchers. Also, Russian-backed terrorists attacked the ATO forces in Maryinka, shelling it from the tank, small arms, mortars and grenade launchers. The activity of the terrorists increased also near Mariupol. They shelled the villages Starohnativka, Lebedynske, Bohdanivka, Prohorivka and Vinohradne, using 122 mm and 152 mm artillery. In Artemivsk area at 11.35 am sabotage-reconnaissance group of the Russian-backed terrorists tried to bypass our strong point. In the result of the combat clash, the enemy retreated. In Luhansk area the situation was mostly stable, but at 3.15 pm the terrorists shelled the ATO forces in Novotoshkivske with the grenade launcher. In total, over the day of Aug. 21, Russian-backed terrorists violated Minsk agreements for 58 times.

***************













**************



In *Chuhuiv, Kharkiv region*, President Petro Poroshenko conveyed certificates for the new and repaired military equipment that will be sent to the ATO area. Upon completion of testing, the equipment will be sent to the ATO area. It will take approximately 2 days. The overall number of equipment exceeds 250, among them: tanks "Bulat", T-64BV, T-72, T-80; APCs and IFVs; anti-tank complex "Stugna", anti-tank cannons and howitzers, anti-aircraft missiles, MRLS; huge number of vehicles, including Hummer vehicles. As stated by the President, MIC enterprises repaired about 1000 items of military equipment in 2015 and the process is continued. Repair units of militaries, in their turn, fixed more than 14000 items. In the framework of the international assistance, Ukraine received about 500 items of equipment: Hummer vehicles, counterbattery radar locators, night vision devices, thermal imagers, navigators and radio stations. Together with the President, the ceremony was attended by NSDC Secretary Oleksandr Turchynov, Minister of Defense Stepan Poltorak, Chief of the General Staff Viktor Muzhenko, Deputy Head of the Presidential Administration Andriy Taranov, Ukroboronprom CEO Roman Romanov and Kharkiv RSA Head Ihor Rainin.


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78

*Security Service of Ukraine discovers cache with weapons, ammo and explosives in the industrial area of the capital’s Darnitsky district, according to the SBU press service *




20 cm nails were attached to one of the IEDs / sbu.gov.ua
"Near the dilapidated house the SBU operatives discovered the carefully camouflaged cache of explosives, eight cylindrical TNT blocks MI-82, and six TNT blocks weighing 75g each, six TNT blocks perforated for inserting detonators. 20 cm metal nails were attached around the perimeter of one of the blocks weighing 200g. The total weight of discovered explosives is almost four kilograms,” reads the statement.





SBU finds a cache with weapons and explosives / sbu.gov.ua
AK-74U machine gun with two plastic cartridges, SKS carbine and a large number of ammunition of various calibres were also seized from the cache.

In addition, the security officers found and ancient icon of the Holy Virgin, wrapped in burlap, according to the SBU press center.

Operational-investigative actions are continuing into the opened criminal proceedings under Art. 263 (Illegal handling of weapons) of the Criminal Code of Ukraine.

****************

*Explosions hit two offices of Sberbank of Russia within moments of each other overnight in Kyiv, in Pozniaky and Kurenivka districts, Ukrainian Web portal Ukraina Kryminalna reported on Monday. *




Photo from Facebook, Dmitriy Bitov
According to eyewitnesses, the first explosion hit the office in Pozniaky district. The bank’s doors and signs were damaged. Information about casualties is being verified, but no injuries have yet been reported. The Interior Ministry put a security cordon in place, and Akhmatova and Urlivska streets have been closed off.

The second explosion occurred almost at the same time, in Kurenivka district.

"There was an attempt to hit the office of Sberbank of Russia in Kurenivka district at about 0100,” one eyewitness wrote on Facebook. “No [major] damage, just [damage to] stucco and partially its windows."

******************
Eight Ukrainian servicemen injured in Donbas over past 24 hours
Eight servicemen of the Ukrainian armed forces have been injured in the special operation area in Donbas over the past 24 hours, and no one was killed, Ukrainian presidential spokesman for military issues Oleksandr Motuzianyk said.

"We have not lost any of our warriors because of the military activities over the past 24 hours, and eight have sustained injuries of varying degrees," Motuzianyk said at a news conference in Kyiv on Saturday.


----------



## soldier of Putin

2,470 soldiers killed as of July 24.


----------



## Hindustani78

*One Ukrainian soldier killed, four wounded in Donbas in last day : UNIAN news*

*One Ukrainian soldier was killed and another four were wounded in the Donbas conflict zone in the last 24 hours, according to Presidential Administration spokesman for Anti-Terrorist Operation issues Andriy Lysenko. *




One Ukrainian soldier was killed on Saturday in the ATO zone in Donbas / Photo from UNIAN
"In the last day, we lost one soldier, another four were injured in hostilities," he said at a briefing on Sunday, an UNIAN correspondent reported.

No Ukrainian soldiers were killed, while two were wounded on Friday, Lysenko said earlier.


----------



## soldier of Putin

Can't believe Ukrainians are still using pre 1978 silver tips


----------



## vostok

Google translate

During the years of independence, Ukraine set a world record for the drop in GDP

During the years of Ukrainian independence its real GDP fell by 35%.
According to the World Bank, this - the worst result in the world for the past 24 years.
"With such a dynamic to the point where domestic GDP will reach the same level of 1990, Ukraine will be on the sidelines godforsaken world economy, far behind its neighbors today, not being able to share any of their successes or their plans or opportunities" - says Ukrainian economist Sergei Korablin.
Of the 166 countries that had and uncover the full statistics of GDP for 1991-2014, it decreased in only five cases. Ukraine on the list ahead of Moldova (-29%), Georgia (-15.4%), Zimbabwe (-2.3%) and the Central African Republic (-0.94%).


----------



## soldier of Putin

2,500 soldiers killed as of August 4


----------



## Hindustani78

Ukraine vows to increase troops to fend off rebel attacks | Zee News
Last Updated: Tuesday, August 25, 2015 - 00:51

Kiev: Ukraine's president vowed to increase troop numbers to fend off attacks by Russia-backed separatist rebels and warned his countrymen that there is still the threat of a "large-scale invasion," in an impassioned speech to mark Independence Day today.

Speaking during a military parade, President Petro Poroshenko said Ukraine must not be complacent even though hostilities have largely died down. In a show of force, thousands of Ukrainian servicemen marched in downtown Kiev to commemorate the country's independence from the Soviet Union on Aug 24, 1991.

"We stand for peace, but we are not pacifists. We must get through the 25th year of independence as if on brittle ice. We must understand that the smallest misstep could be fatal. The war for independence is still ongoing," Poroshenko said.

Poroshenko didn't say how many more troops he would send to eastern Ukraine. He claimed that Russia had massed about 50,000 troops on the border with Ukraine, still had 9,000 soldiers in eastern Ukraine and had supplied the rebels with about 500 tanks and 400 pieces of artillery.

Poroshenko warned that Russia is wary of an outright invasion and is instead developing another strategy: sow discord across all of Ukraine and thus spoil its relations with its Western allies.

Poroshenko compared the rebel-held territories in the east and their viability to the evil kingdom of Mordor from JRR Tolkien's "Lord of the Rings" novels.

Russia's foreign minister said Poroshenko's statements about Russian troops were "unsubstantiated and unscrupulous."

"It is difficult to escape the thought that their goal was to break the genetic code that guarantees the unity of our peoples. I don't think he will succeed," Sergey Lavrov said.

The Ukrainian troops taking part in the Independence Day commemorations carried rifles, but, unlike last year, the parade didn't feature any of the more powerful weaponry.

This could have been seen as provocative because of the conflict in the east, which has claimed more than 6,800 lives since it began in April 2014 and saw a major uptick in violence last week with nine civilians and soldiers killed in just one day.

Ukraine's military said today that the rebels violated a cease-fire 82 times overnight in the eastern part of the country, in some cases with large-caliber weapons that should have been withdrawn in line with a truce signed in February.

PTI


----------



## Hindustani78

Militants continue attacking Ukrainian army positions in Donbas| Ukrinform
KYIV, August 24 /Ukrinform/. The Ukrainian military said on Sunday that their positions in Donbas continued being shelled, mainly from small arms and weapons with a caliber of over 100 millimeters, throughout the day on Sunday.

The press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) wrote on Facebook.

In particular, early morning on Sunday the Ukrainian positions in Luhansk region were shelled several times from grenade launchers and large-caliber machineguns.

In Mariupol area, the Ukrainian strongholds in Shyrokyne and Sartana were struck by 152-millimeter artillery, the press center said. Near Donetsk, 120-millimeter mortars were fired against Opytne and Avdiyivka, the press center said.

********************




No servicemen killed in ATO area in past 24 hours| Ukrinform

KYIV, August 24 /Ukrinform/. No Ukrainian servicemen were killed, one soldier was wounded in ATO area in past 24 hours.

Spokesman for the Presidential Administration on ATO, Colonel Andriy Lysenko said this at a briefing, an Ukrinform correspondent reports.

"Fortunately, there were no casualties among the Ukrainian servicemen for past 24 hours. One of our soldiers was wounded," Lysenko said.



soldier of Putin said:


> 2,500 soldiers killed as of August 4



More than 2,000 soldiers killed in Donbas - Poroshenko| Ukrinform
KYIV, August 24 /Ukrinform/. Russian aggression in Donbas has killed more than 2,000 Ukrainian soldiers.

President of Ukraine Petro Poroshenko said this during his speech on the occasion of Independence Day, an Ukrinform correspondent reports.

"In total, the aggression of the neighboring state has killed more than 2,000 our soldiers. Eternal memory to the heroes who fell in the battle for free and independent Ukraine. And eternal glory to all of them," Poroshenko said.

The Head of State asked the people at the Independence Square to observe a minute of silence in tribute to the memory of Ukrainian soldiers and civilians killed in the war waged by Russia.

*************
http://www.unian.info/war/1114660-m...y-hardware-arrive-in-ukraine-from-russia.html

*Columns with Russian-backed militants' military hardware have entered Ukraine from the side of the Russian Federation and partly from the occupied town of Rovenky in Luhansk region, according to Ukrainian online newspaper Novosti Donbasa, which cites own sources. *




REUTERS
"Three columns with Russian proxies' military hardware are now moving in three directions, heading for the occupied cities of Luhansk, Debaltseve and Donetsk," Novosti Donbasa wrote.

What is more, militants have transported their equipment by rail via the railway station of Shterivka in Luhansk region.

Ukraine's External Intelligence Service has previously announced that the combined Russian-separatist forces planned to conduct a number of large-scale acts of terrors in temporarily occupied territory of Ukraine on Independence Day on August 24.


----------



## soldier of Putin

2,510 soldiers killed as of August 4


----------



## Hindustani78

Russian-backed terrorists 77 times violated ceasefire regime | Міністерство оборони України

According to the ATO press center, during the Aug. 24situation in the ATO region remained stable.Illegal armed groups have significantly reduced provocative shelling of the Ukrainian positions. However, the militants repeatedly used weapons of caliber greater than 100 millimeters at night.

In total, Russian-backed terrorists violated the ceasefire regime 77 times. Three times militants used artillery, 20 times — mortars, 32 — propelled grenades.

****************

In the framework of the working visit to Germany, President of Ukraine Petro Poroshenko visited Berlin military hospital where Ukrainian militaries undergo treatment.

The hospital currently heals 5 Ukrainians wounded in Donbas. Ukrainian servicemen undergo treatment in Berlin at the cost of the Federal Government due to the agreement between the Ukrainian President and the Government of Germany.

Petro Poroshenko had a conversation with militaries and doctors. The President wished them a fast recovery and noted that Ukraine is waiting for its heroes. “I am proud of such heroes like you. We pray for you. I noticed your high morale,” Petro Poroshenko noted.






Defense Minister thanked soldiers for their daily heroism and stressed that the whole of Ukraine's Independence Day marked 40 state awards of the Armed Forces of Ukraine, some of which now performs the task in the east of the state.A minute of silence all those present honored the memory of those who gave their lives, performing combat missions.During the event, Defense Minister Colonel General Stephen Poltorak presented the Order "Golden Star" wife of the deceased colonel Yuri Kovalenko, who was awarded the title of Hero of Ukraine posthumously.- In memory of the heroes who sacrificed their lives for peace and tranquility in the country, we will fulfill his duty to the end! We will win, Heroes children to live in a peaceful country, - said Colonel General Stephen Poltorak.













Militants shell ATO positions in Mariupol, two soldiers killed| Ukrinform
KYIV, August 25 /Ukrinform/. The militants have launched three attacks on the ATO positions near Mariupol today, the same number of attacks were launched the day before. Two Ukrainian soldiers were reportedly killed.

The Defense of Mariupol Crisis Center has reported this today.

"Yesterday, the enemy launched three attacks on the ATO positions within the M sector... Today, after midnight, the enemy has stepped up its activity, increased the caliber of the used weapons and has already launched three attacks," the report says.

According to preliminary information, two Ukrainian soldiers were killed and three were injured as a result of the enemy attack on the ATO forces near Mariupol in the night of August 25.


*Two Ukrainian soldiers were killed and another nine were wounded in the Donbas conflict zone in the last 24 hours, presidential administration spokesman for Anti-Terrorist Operation issues, Colonel Oleksandr Motuzianyk said at a briefing on Tuesday, according to an UNIAN correspondent. 
*
********************

*Russian-backed militants fired self-propelled artillery systems three times on the village of Sopyne near the Ukrainian-controlled city of Mariupol in Donetsk region overnight, Mariupol's city online news resource 0629 has reported. *




REUTERS
Press officer of the "M" sector Yaroslav Chepurniy reported that the militants started firing 152mm self-propelled artillery systems on Sopyne near Mariupol at 00:30 Kyiv time.

What is more, the Kremlin-backed mercenaries started firing 122mm self-propelled artillery systems on the positions of the Ukrainian armed forces in the village of Talakivka.

"There was a very serious attack on the village of Hranitne. From 05:40 to 06:50, the enemy was firing 120mm mortars there. There are casualties among our soldiers. The information is being verified," Chepurniy said.

Some media reported citing one of the Ukrainian marines, one marine was killed and another one was wounded at night.

Meanwhile, Ukrainian volunteer Halyna Odnoroh wrote on Facebook that, according to her data, two marines had been killed and another six wounded.

******************


----------



## soldier of Putin

2,520 soldiers killed as of August 5

Книга пам'яті загиблих


----------



## vostok

The Nazis tore down commemorative plaque of Ukrainian writer and historian Oles Buzina and put instead palte of his murderers, Nazis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Press reports ATO headquarters: August 25, 18 hours and by midnight the situation in the area remained tense ATO. Illegal armed groups main activity showed in the night-time. At this time the enemy, despite the Minsk agreements, has used weapons, the caliber of which exceeds 100 millimeters.Near the Donetsk about 20 hours on the Ukrainian strongholds in the sand and twice our position as the militants fired questionnaire with 120-millimeter mortars.

And power ATO Avdiyivka worked in 122-millimeter artillery.Almost 21 hours occupiers of 152 mm caliber artillery and rocket-propelled grenades fired on our defensive lines in the Trinity, and 122-millimeter artillery to beat gangs Mar'yintsi. Also in the evening under artillery fire appeared mercenaries Novoselivka second village. 

But about midnight occupants of arms BMP fired on Ukrainian defender in the questionnaire and Krasnohorivtsi. In addition, cynically increasing escalation in the region, with almost 23 hours until midnight criminals fired from 122-millimeter artillery Avdeevki civilian neighborhoods.Unrest at the end of the day was in the area of Mariupol. About 19 hours three times on our strong points in Starohnativtsi beaten enemy mortars. 

And at 19.50 sabotage and intelligence group tried to bypass enemy positions near Ukrainian Novotroitsk. As a result of the collision fighting bandits retreated.In Luhansk night in the midst of conflict settlement appeared Stanitsa Lugansk. For ATU forces in this village several times mercenaries fired from grenade launchers, mortars and heavy machine guns.Generally during the day yesterday, 25 August, the Russian-terrorist forces 92 times violated the ceasefire. 9 times mercenaries employed artillery, 37 - mortars, 19 grenade launchers.

*****************

Two Ukrainian soldiers killed, ten wounded in ATO area in past day| Ukrinform
KYIV, August 26 /Ukrinform/. Two Ukrainian soldiers were killed, ten were wounded in the ATO area in past 24 hours.

Spokesman for the Presidential Administration on the anti-terrorist operation, Colonel Andriy Lysenko said this at a briefing in Kyiv, an Ukrinform correspondent reports.

"Two our soldiers were killed, ten wounded as a result of fighting and shelling," Lysenko said.

The speaker also noted that five enemy UAVs were recorded in the sky over ATO area in past 24 hours.

***************
Militants use "scorched earth policy" near Krasnohorivka : UNIAN news
*Russian proxies mostly used small arms against the positions of the government forces throughout the day, according to the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation. *




REUTERS
"On August 26, from midnight to 18:00 Kyiv time, the situation in the ATO zone remained stable. The Russian-terrorist groups continued firing on our positions mainly from small arms, in an attempt to draw our forces into a more active phase of military confrontation. Several cases of use of arms exceeding a 100mm caliber were also recorded," reads the report.

According to the press center, militants fired 122mm artillery on the Ukrainian positions in Opytne near Donetsk around midnight. They also used tanks and 120 mm mortars. Around 14:00 Kyiv time, terrorists fired 120mm mortar shells on residential areas in Krasnohorivka, pursuing the ‘scorched earth policy’.”

Our troops near Zaitseve came under enemy fire from a 152mm artillery on Artemivsk direction around midnight. Militants also fired on ATO forces near Luhanske with 122mm artillery at 13:10 Kyiv time, and used 120mm mortars from 14:25 Kyiv time.


----------



## vostok

37th convoy from Russia arrived in the New Russia.


----------



## Hindustani78

Observers Ukrainian part of the Joint Center for control and coordination for the ceasefire continues to record the facts of the Minsk agreement prohibited the use of heavy weapons caliber over 100 mm, and the next war crimes - attacks by militants peaceful settlements. In particular, the use of fixed militants lighting ammunition caliber 152 mm.

Yes, August 20 from 00:27 to 1:10 in the direction of NP Sartana illegal armed groups fired on towns Lebedinskoye, artillery systems of 152 mm caliber ammunition lighting of up to 13 shots.In place of the fire arrived operative group of military observers STSKK. According to residents of towns Lebedinskoye 3-4 shells cracked in the air and lit surroundings, others have not worked in the field and fell on the road (at the entrance to towns Lebedinskoye) and gardens on the street Soviet. Due to a fire damaged building. Injured.











http://www.ukrinform.ua/eng/news/se...led_13_wounded_in_ato_area_in_past_day_333888
KYIV, August 26 /Ukrinform/. Seven Ukrainian soldiers were killed, 13 were wounded in the ATO area in past 24 hours.

Spokesman for the Presidential Administration on the anti-terrorist operation, Colonel Oleksandr Motuzianyk said this at a briefing in Kyiv, an Ukrinform correspondent reported.

"Seven our soldiers were killed, 13 wounded as a result of fighting and shelling," he said. 

********************






Another 12 Ukrainian servicemen freed from captivity| Ukrinform
KYIV, August 27 /Ukrinform/. Twelve Ukrainian soldiers have been exchanged for 12 rebels.

President Poroshenko posted a message on his Twitter account. 

*******************
Border patrol guards in Donbas zone threatened by rebels text messages| Ukrinform

KYIV, August 27 /Ukrinform/. In recent days rebels have resumed texting threats to border guards who are serving in the Donbas conflict zone.

Assistant Head of the State Border Service of Ukraine, spokesman Oleh Slobodian told reporters at a briefing at held at Ukrinform Thursday.

*************
Donbas Battalion: Five Ukrainian soldiers killed near Mariupol : UNIAN news
*Five Ukrainian soldiers were killed in fighting near Mariupol on Wednesday, the Donbas Battalion's press service said on Thursday. *





"Following intensified attacks by the enemy late last night, the fighters of the Donbas Battalion helped the 40th battalion of the Ukrainian armed forces to defend [the Ukrainian-controlled city of] Mariupol," the report says.

Five soldiers of the Ukrainian armed forces were killed in action and there were no casualties Donbas Battalion fighters, it said.

As UNIAN reported earlier, press officer of the "M" sector Yaroslav Chepurniy said on August 27 that Ukrainian troops in the Mariupol "M" sector had suffered serious losses.

According to him, from 16:00 on August 26 to 06:30 on August 27, there were 20 militant attacks in the "M" sector.


----------



## vostok

3-years old Ukrainian Nazi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Press ATU Staff reports: the end of the last day of the 18 hours until midnight and illegal armed groups continued the escalation of the conflict in the area ATO.The most tense evening continued in the area of Mariupol. About 21 hours of 122-millimeter artillery shelled our position occupants in Novohryhorivtsi and twice in Starohnativtsi. In addition, the Ukrainian strongholds in Starohnativtsi worked 120 enemy mortar fire.

Nearby Donetsk almost 22 hours to the north insurgents mortars caliber 82 and 120 mm, small arms beaten on the questionnaire. And at 22.40 again, not hiding the presence of rocket launchers near the boundary line, in our units in the same locality occupants fired from the "city".

Also, about half past nine in the evening and almost at midnight on the part of the Donetsk airport 122-millimeter artillery to beat the enemy Avdeevki residential neighborhoods where there are no forces ATO.In Luhansk end of the day under mortar fire departments criminals found themselves Ukrainian settlements in areas of Old Aydar, Trohizbenka, Stanitsa Lugansk.Overall during the last day - 27 August - illegal armed formations 109 times violated the ceasefire. 15 times invaders used guns, 34 - mortars 1 - multiple rocket launcher BM-21 "Grad".

*********************

In Berdichev in the territory of 26 Artillery Brigade opened a monument to soldiers who died during the counterterrorist operation.

On the monument engraved with the names of the victims Artillery Brigade and 12 separate infantry battalion Oleksandr Martynyuk, Vladimir Kotvytska Victor Vereshchak Alexander Pavlyuk, Peter Dubyk, Roman Shcherbatyuk Yuri Zhabenko Alexander Sokorchuk, Alex Bogush, Basil Malyanivskyy Oleg Yandyuk John Wolf Vladimir and Aleksey Oshchepkov Cheslavskyy Alexander Szyszko, Oleg Voitenko, Dmitri Borovik Oleg Dyachenko Yuriy Artyukh, Zadoyanchuk Oleg, Oleg Vasyuk, Kryzhak Vitaly Vitaly Polonsky.

During the meeting the Order "For courage third degree" (posthumous) were awarded Basil Malyanivskoho soldier. The award was received by his son Denis, who only two years.


















************************
Five Ukrainian soldiers wounded in ATO area over past 24 hours| Ukrinform
KYIV, August 28 /Ukrinform/. No Ukrainian servicemen were killed, five were wounded in the ATO area over past 24 hours.

Spokesman for the Presidential Administration on the anti-terrorist operation, Colonel Andriy Lysenko said this at a briefing in Kyiv, an Ukrinform correspondent reports.

"No Ukrainian servicemen were killed as a result of active hostilities over past 24 hours," Lysenko said.

According to him, five Ukrainian soldiers were wounded near the Donetsk Airport over past day.

***********************






Russian proxies' losses in "M" sector: 51 wounded, ammunition destroyed : UNIAN news

*The details of a fierce fighting between the Ukrainian troops and the Russian-backed militants in the Mariupol "M" sector in the early hours of August 27 have been revealed today thanks to intelligence reports, press officer of the "M" sector Yaroslav Chepurniy said on Friday, according to Mariupol's city online news portal 0629. *




REUTERS
"It has become known that six Ukrainian soldiers were killed that night, while another two were wounded. The Ukrainian side gave an adequate answer that night and destroyed an [enemy] ammunition depot in the village of Styla (about 80 tonnes), as well as four cars," Chepurniy said.

According to intelligence reports that have appeared this morning, 51 wounded militants were brought to the town of Novoazovsk, while eight of them were in a very serious condition. Five officers arrived in cash transit vans.

The death toll is unknown as the bodies were immediately sent onto the territory of the Russian Federation.

An ammunition depot was also blown up in the village of Petrivske. In addition, the Ukrainian armed forces destroyed military equipment, including 51 armored engineering vehicles and three cars, near the village of Telmanove.

There was a panic among the militants and they left their positions.

Reuters / Thursday, August 27, 2015
Ukrainian servicemen pass under a booby trap as they patrol an area near the village of Popasna, Lugansk region, Ukraine, August 27, 2015. REUTERS/Maksim Levin


----------



## vostok

The Nazis desecrated the monument to the victims of fascism in Zaporozhye.


----------



## Hindustani78

Two Ukrainian servicemen killed, three wounded in ATO area over past 24 hours| Ukrinform
KYIV, August 29 /Ukrinform/. Two Ukrainian servicemen were killed, three were wounded in the ATO area over past 24 hours.

Spokesman for the Presidential Administration on the anti-terrorist operation, Colonel Oleksandr Motuzianyk said this at a briefing in Kyiv, an Ukrinform correspondent reports.

"Two Ukrainian servicemen were killed, another three were wounded as a result of fighting over past 24 hours," he said.

According to the spokesman, the most active hostilities over the past day were observed near the Donetsk Airport, where the terrorists used the heavy weapons, forbidden under the Minsk Agreements.

*******************

Militants shell Ukrainian positions 74 times over past 24 hours| Ukrinform
KYIV, August 29 /Ukrinform/. From 19:00 till midnight August 28, the illegal armed groups significantly reduced the number of provocative attacks on the positions of ATO forces, but the peace agreements were still violated using weapons with caliber over 100 millimeters.

This is reported by the ATO press center.

Over past 24 hours, the militants violated the ceasefire 74 times.

From midnight till 6:00 August 29, the militants violated the ceasefire four times. The mercenaries used small arms to fire on Ukrainian strongholds in Shchastia (23km north of Luhansk), Butovka coal mine (11.4km north-west of Donetsk) and Opytne (11.5km north-west of Donetsk). 

*******************


----------



## Hindustani78

29 August, from 18 hours to midnight, the situation in the area ATU remained stable, with no tendency to relapse. Illegal armed groups did not use weapons, the caliber of which exceeds 100 millimeters. 

A single shelling our positions were mostly chaotic and provocative character.So, at the end of day, far Donetsk, enemy forces fired grenades from ATO in Trohizbentsi, Avdeevka, Mar'yintsi. 
And under small arms fire from two Ukrainian units fell in the questionnaire.In Artemovsk direction about 22 hours militants fired from a grenade launcher our foothold in Lugansk. But around midnight the 82-millimeter mortars pounded the pro-Russian Ukrainian mercenaries in the Crimean positions that in the Luhansk region.

Generally, during yesterday's day, gang 19 times violated ceasefire: 1 time militants used mortar, 10 - grenade launchers.After midnight and 6 am on August 30, two criminals with firearms fired power ATO in the questionnaire and twice fired with heavy machine guns on the sand.

*****************

Ukrainian party of the Joint Center for control and coordination for ceasefire monitoring mission gave the Special OSCE documented facts barbaric attacks targeted terrorists residential areas of the city Avdeevka Donetsk region.

Yes, 27 August at 01.52 militants fired Avdiyivka of prohibited agreements Minsk artillery caliber 122 mm. Significant destruction were recorded in the area of "Old Avdiyivka."























Ukrainian side STSKK MSF continues to provide OSCE documented facts consequences shelling of peaceful settlements illegal armed formations specific regions of Luhansk region.

Yes, 26 and 27 August, terrorists used 82 and 120 mm mortars in residential neighborhoods village Lugansk. As a result of shelling destroyed houses in the streets of Lenin, University, Lebedinsky, 5-line 3rd line 4th line, Gogol, Lermontov Street and 1st May.













One Ukrainian soldier wounded in Donbas in last day : UNIAN news

*No Ukrainian soldiers were killed but one was wounded in the Donbas conflict zone over the last 24 hours, presidential administration spokesman for the Anti-Terrorist Operation Colonel Andriy Lysenko said at a briefing in Kyiv on Sunday, according to an UNIAN correspondent. 

"Over the last day, we haven’t lost any Ukrainian soldiers, but one was injured as a result of military clashes near the town of Schastia," he said.

As UNIAN reported earlier, the combined Russian-separatist forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in eastern Ukraine 19 times overnight, using a mortar once, and grenade launchers 10 times.
*
*************************
DPR militants want to attack schools on September 1 to call for Russian "peacekeepers" : UNIAN news

"According to Ukrainian security services, the DPR militants have developed a plan of provocative actions by September 1. This is a cynical crime - the shelling of schools and other educational institutions in the region and the Ukrainian armed forces will be accused of it," he said.

"The Kremlin-backed mercenaries are planning to use this provocation as a pretext for request to Russia to officially introduce the so-called "peacekeeping forces." We call on everyone to be vigilant, especially the inhabitants of eastern Ukraine," Lysenko said.

****************


----------



## vostok

Meanwhile, alcoholism of "president" Poroshenko is progressing every day.


----------



## Hindustani78

In the opening of "Sea Breeze - 2015" Prime Minister of Ukraine, Minister of Defense of Ukraine, commander of the US Navy fleet 6 visited the ship that will take part in training. In particular, they examined the Ukrainian frigate "Hetman Sahaidachny" and the US Navy Destroyer "Donald Cook".

While on the deck of the flagship national Navy officials discussed the transfer of new and upgraded technical equipment from the US Navy for frigate "Hetman Sahaidachny."Earlier, the US has provided assistance with upgrading frigate and now expressed their willingness to continue to assist in the modernization of the Ukrainian Navy.


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78

In Sumy, on the Walk of Fame, on the anniversary of the death of 25-year sumchanyna Samosadova Alexander, his mother and little daughter handed combat medal 

"For courage" of III degree.Last year near the village Krasnosel'skii, Starobyshivskoho district in Donetsk region, cut short the life of a volunteer soldier-39th battalion of territorial defense "Dnepr-2". Senior shooter Alexander Samosadov killed by sniper bullets of terrorists. 

On this day, the men tried to get out of the unit circle.Risking their lives, cousins unit tracked down dead body of his friend and was taken home.At the celebration came to family, friends and colleagues of the deceased soldier. Children Sumy schools put on the grave of Hero of flowers.






*******************

At the Training Centre of highly mobile airborne troops of the Armed Forces of Ukraine in Zhytomyr region, led by Chief of General Staff - Chief of the Armed Forces of Ukraine Colonel-General Viktor Muzhenko passed instructional and methodological lessons on developing a unified methodology in organizing military training of military personnel, called up for mobilization. 

The event was attended by management staff of the General Staff, highly mobile airborne troops combat training Commands, Operational Commands, Training Centers.During the sessions participants in 16 training places acquainted with the way in which military training carried mobilized soldiers who joined the ranks highly mobile airborne troops. In particular, observed the planned defense employment training specialists who performed the latest exercise impression on ground and air targets, actions and conduct fire department with the support of the tank. 

Calculations of heavy automatic grenade launchers practiced driving zoseredzhuvalnoho fire and "fan" military anti-tank guided launches performed by means of distant and near borders, in armored purposes.


----------



## Hindustani78

Five Ukrainian soldiers wounded in Donbas in last day : UNIAN news
*No Ukrainian soldiers were killed but five were wounded in the Donbas conflict zone over the last 24 hours, presidential administration spokesman for the Anti-Terrorist Operation Colonel Andriy Lysenko said at a briefing in Kyiv on Monday, according to an UNIAN correspondent. *




REUTERS
"Over the last day, we haven’t lost any Ukrainian soldiers, but five were injured as a result of military clashes," he said.

As UNIAN reported earlier, on August 29, no Ukrainian soldiers were killed but one was wounded in the Donbas conflict zone.
**********************
157 Ukrainians in militant captivity - Gerashchenko : UNIAN news

*Among the captives there are about a hundred troops and security forces officials, while the rest are civilians, according to a Facebook post by Iryna Gerashchenko, MP, the President’s envoy for peaceful settlement of conflict in Donetsk and Luhansk regions, citing the updated information from the Security Service of Ukraine. *




REUTERS
In addition, she said, as of August 31, 2,903 Ukrainians were released from captivity. "In particular, 1,057 troops from the Ukrainian Army, 64 fighters from volunteer battalions, 101 police officers, 261 troops from the National Guard and about 1,400 civilians," wrote Iryna Gerashchenko.

There are 814 MIAs, according to the SBU information, said Gerashchenko.

As UNIAN reported earlier, a 12 on 12 swap took place on August 27 when Ukrainian captives were exchanged for militants earlier detained by Ukrainian authorities. 

********************
Russian proxies attack ATO forces 19 times overnight : UNIAN news

*The combined Russian-separatist forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in eastern Ukraine 19 times overnight, the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) wrote on Facebook on Tuesday. *




REUTERS
"The situation was rather stable during the day. The Russian mercenaries significantly reduced their activity and fired mostly small arms on ATO forces. In the area of the militant-controlled city of Donetsk, from 18:00 to midnight on September 1, the militants were firing small arms on our fortified positions in the towns of Maryinka and Avdiyivka, as well as the village of Opytne. At about 19:00 Kyiv time and 23:00 Kyiv time, the occupiers started firing a grenade launcher to the south of Avdiyivka," the report says.

In the direction of Artemivsk, at 20:30 Kyiv time, the militants started firing small arms on Ukrainian units in the village of Sanzharivka. At 22:00 Kyiv time, they engaged a heavy machine gun on ATO forces near the village of Lozove.

In Luhansk region, around midnight, the enemy pursued firing small arms on our positions in the village of Krymske from the village of Sokilnyky.

"From midnight to 06:00 on September 1, the Kremlin-backed mercenaries were not using weapons along the demarcation line," the press center said.


----------



## gau8av

@Hindustani78 in ultra-propagandist mode, they give you a raise or something ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## soldier of Putin

2,540 soldiers killed as of August 14


----------



## vostok

August 31, 2015.
The separatists terrorists Novorossia




Democrats Europeans Ukraine.




Do not confuse!


----------



## Hindustani78

gau8av said:


> @Hindustani78 in ultra-propagandist mode, they give you a raise or something ?



Where you see PR here ? People are really dieing and war is visible everywhere.

Sea Breeze 2015 opens in Odessa, high officials present | Міністерство оборони України
Tuesday, Sept. 1, ODESA – Multinational Maritime Exercise Sea Breeze 2015 co-hosted by the U.S. and Ukraine officially opened in Odesa.

Ukrainian Prime Minister Arseniy Yatseniuk, Defense Minister Colonel General Stepan Poltorak, U.S. Ambassador in Kyiv Geoffrey Pyatt and other high officials visited the opening ceremony.

According to the Prime Minister, NATO trust funds facilitated the Ukrainian Armed Forces in setting up new logistics, reconnaissance and training systems, helping the Ukrainian military adhere to NATO standards.

U.S. Ambassador in Kyiv Geoffrey Pyatt stressed the strategic importance of the Sea Breeze 2015 exercise for the whole Black Sea Region.

Sea Breeze 2015, taking place in Odesa, Mykolaiv and the Black Sea, involves eleven nations: Bulgaria, Germany, Greece, Italy, Moldova, Romania, Sweden, Turkey, Ukraine, the U.S. and the United Kingdom.

Sea Breeze 2015 is due to end on Sept. 12. It is the 14th iteration of the annual exercise.


























Press ATU Staff reports: ATU in the area at the end of yesterday's day almost completely kept silence mode. With 18 hours to the north once the militants opened fire on positions of chaotic Ukrainian troops. Thus, about 23 hours, our stronghold in Crimea near the village that in the Luhansk region, the criminals opened fire with small arms.Generally during September 1 illegal armed groups is 5 times violated the truce.

Today - September 2 - from midnight to 6 am and 1 case recorded use enemy weapons. At half past 1 am on the part of the settlement frog on our positions in the questionnaire criminals beat with grenade launcher.In general, the night of 1 to 2 September along the entire boundary line went quiet.

*******************

Militants attack Ukrainian positions five times overnight| Ukrinform
KYIV, September 2 /Ukrinform/. Ukrainian army positions came under five attacks in Donbas overnight.

The press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) wrote on Facebook on Wednesday.

"From 18:00 to midnight, the militants opened chaotic fire once on the positions of Ukrainian troops. At about 23:00 Kyiv time, the mercenaries started firing small arms on our fortified position near the village of Krymske in Luhansk region," the report says.

"From midnight to 06:00 Kyiv time on September 2, the Russian proxies were using weapons once on ATO forces. At 00:30, they used a grenade launcher against our positions in the village of Opytne from the village of Zhabiache," the press center said.

****************
Two volunteers shot dead, four soldiers wounded outside of Shchastia| Ukrinform

KYIV, September 2/ Ukrinform/. A mobile group of volunteers working in the Luhansk region was attacked outside of the town of Shchastia, two persons were shot dead.

Volunteer Rodion Shovkoshytny has reported on his Facebook.

"We have casualties. The combined group that worked outside Shchastia," he wrote.

Also, Shovkoshytny quotes a message he received: "Once again our group was fired in the areas controlled by the Luhansk detachment. The military group had no border patrol guards. We went into an ambush, and, apparently, they wanted to capture us. First, they threw two grenades at us, then fired small arms. Our men defended until the reinforcements arrived. In the course of the gunfight one volunteer and one tax office employee were shot dead, one SBU soldier and 3 paratroopers were wounded."

This information was also confirmed the head of the Luhansk regional military-civilian administration Heorhii Tuka on Facebook.

In commentaries to these reports, the view has been expressed that the volunteers and law enforcement officers have been shot at because of their actions countering smuggling in the Luhansk regions.

****************
One serviceman wounded in ATO area in past 24 hours| Ukrinform

KYIV, September 2 /Ukrinform/. No Ukrainian servicemen were killed, one soldier was wounded in ATO area in past 24 hours.

Spokesman for the Presidential Administration on ATO, Colonel Andriy Lysenko said this at a briefing, an Ukrinform correspondent reports.

"Fortunately, there were no casualties among the Ukrainian servicemen for past 24 hours. One of our soldiers was wounded," Lysenko said.


----------



## soldier of Putin

gau8av said:


> @Hindustani78 in ultra-propagandist mode, they give you a raise or something ?




@Hindustani78 is spamming this thread with garbage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

soldier of Putin said:


> @Hindustani78 is spamming this thread with garbage.



Real events seems you PR ?


----------



## gau8av

Hindustani78 said:


> Real events seems you PR ?


you're just spamming Ukie coup government propaganda 24/7 "hurr, evil russian terrorists"


----------



## Hindustani78

gau8av said:


> you're just spamming Ukie coup government propaganda 24/7 "hurr, evil russian terrorists"



I am not saying that Russians are evil terrorists but the policy adopted by Russians in Eastern Europe is like of big war.


----------



## soldier of Putin

Hindustani78 said:


> I am not saying that Russians are evil terrorists but the policy adopted by Russians in Eastern Europe is like of big war.




It's not a war when it's an anti terror operation ATO.


----------



## gau8av

Hindustani78 said:


> I am not saying that Russians are evil terrorists but the policy adopted by Russians in Eastern Europe is like of big war.


bro, the country where you're in is notoriously paranoid wrt Russia:

Lithuanian Pres Gets Punk’d After Declaring Russia a ‘Terrorist State’ | Observer

Lithuania 'already under attack' - President Grybauskaite - BBC News

Lithuania Thinks the Russians Are Coming — and It's Preparing with Wargames | VICE News

imo it's sheer madness to think Russia would start a war of aggression with a NATO state, which literally means WW3

the situation in Ukraine is not so black and white as the propaganda from *mil.gov.ua *that you keep spamming seems to suggest, the US' role in the coup can not be ignored.

I think pro US/west people in Ukraine probably have _some _legitimate reasons to dislike the role Russia has played but they were 1 people till barely 25 years ago, all this breaking statues, desecrating monuments, writing revisionist history, nazis, or nazi inspired ultra nationalist militias and the support they apparently have from lots of people.. all this is real but western media largely ignores it apart from a few articles here and there, but what's worse is their policy makers turning a blind eye to it.

Russian support for the breakaway provinces is legit, the post coupvolution Ukie government started it when they decided to bomb their own people, this "ATO" was launched literally the next day after John Brennan visited kiev and met with their hand picked "leadership" 

April 14th, 2014 John Brennan in Ukraine 
April 15th, 2014 Kiev launches anti-terror operation in the east

in a twisted way, I think what's happening here has some parallels to our own history in the subcontinent, like how they mostly completely erased most of our heritage, have a fascist constitution, revisionist history and hate taught to schoolkids, claiming they are a different superior race, minorities all but vanished, and brainwashed radicals are heroes to many (just as long as they go after the 'correct' enemy) etc

this is also an example for all nations to see how the US abuses NGOs to first penetrate sovereign governments, and then later uses them as a tool to exploit the fault-lines in that society to create chaos.

their most recent example apart from Ukraine are the selective "arab springs" in the ME, some spring eh.. have a look at them shia-sunni flowers bloom 

Wikileaks: OU insider Poroshenko 




lastly, I'm no "leftist conspiracy nut", I oppose the economic model of communism here in India but the Ukraine facts are there for anyone to see.


----------



## vostok

If Russia were at least 1% so dark and evil as it portrays by Western propaganda, the Russian tanks would stand for a long time in every capital city of Eastern Europe, and in the East Berlin, too.
And no one, I repeat - no one could stop her, neither America nor the Devil himself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gau8av

vostok said:


> If Russia were at least 1% so dark and evil as it portrays by Western propaganda, the Russian tanks would stand for a long time in every capital city of Eastern Europe, and in the East Berlin, too.
> And no one, I repeat - no one could stop her, neither America nor the Devil himself.


so true, I think Merkel is well aware of it too, Germany - Russia are natural partners in the post great and cold war world order we have today.

Greece and some others within the EU are also not buying the bullshit coming from the US, barely a mention in international media lately though fighting has apparently picked up again in some areas, the rest in Europe also hate that they have a war on their eastern border, you think there might be some sort of reconciliation possible once there is a new POTUS in 2017 or has too much blood already been spilled for it to ever go back to normal again ?

@vostok


----------



## vostok

gau8av said:


> so true, I think Merkel is well aware of it too, Germany - Russia are natural partners in the post great and cold war world order we have today.
> 
> Greece and some others within the EU are also not buying the bullshit coming from the US, barely a mention in international media lately though fighting has apparently picked up again in some areas, the rest in Europe also hate that they have a war on their eastern border, you think there might be some sort of reconciliation possible once there is a new POTUS in 2017 or has too much blood already been spilled for it to ever go back to normal again ?
> 
> @vostok


Crimea and Donbas are lost for Ukraine forever. However, the rest of the historical New Russia can remain a part of Ukraine if the authorities give us autonomy and return the Russian language the official status. I do not know why the junta do not accept these demands. The world is full of federal states, which use two or more official languages.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gau8av

vostok said:


> Crimea and Donbas are lost for Ukraine forever. However, the rest of the historical New Russia can remain a part of Ukraine if the authorities give us autonomy and return the Russian language the official status. I do not know why the junta do not accept these demands. The world is full of federal states, which use two or more official languages.


that seems like a fair and simple enough demand, but didn't they already restore Russian as an official language last year when there was much outcry about it ?


----------



## vostok

gau8av said:


> that seems like a fair and simple enough demand, but didn't they already restore Russian as an official language last year when there was much outcry about it ?


Russian should become the second state language again. And not regional. In Crimea, is now three official languages, it is a simple solution immediately calmed Crimean Tatars. I do not understand why the junta can not accept this simple law.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gau8av

vostok said:


> Russian should become the second state language again. And not regional. In Crimea, is now three official languages, it is a simple solution immediately calmed Crimean Tatars. I do not understand why the junta can not accept this simple law.


classic European fascism maybe ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rashid.sarwar

vostok said:


> Russian should become the second state language again. And not regional. In Crimea, is now three official languages, it is a simple solution immediately calmed Crimean Tatars. I do not understand why the junta can not accept this simple law.



How do you think they will get a excuse to impose sanction on Russia, if there is no ukraine conflict .....


----------



## vostok

rashid.sarwar said:


> How do you think they will get a excuse to impose sanction on Russia, if there is no ukraine conflict .....


Oh, they will always find an excuse. Lack of indulgence to sexual perverts, small presence of Western paid traitors in power, control laws for Western NGOs and so on.
There will be always an excuse. It's the West, they can not live without anti-Russian propaganda.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ukraine says foiled bombing of Kiev apartment block | Zee News

Kiev: Ukraine`s security services said Thursday they had detained four members of a pro-Russian group suspected of plotting to blow up a block of flats in Kiev.


"They planned to blow up a building in Obolon and were caught red-handed," Olena Gitlyanska, spokeswoman for the SBU security services, told AFP, referring to a large residential area in northern Kiev.

The four men resisted arrest and threw a hand grenade at special forces as they were seized, the SBU said in a statement.

The SBU agents fired back, wounding one of the suspects in the leg.

The targetted block of flats had on the ground floor a centre collecting public donations for the armed forces battling pro-Russian separatists in the east and the men were seized close to the centre.

Donation centres accept financial contributions as well as clothing, tents and other items for soldiers, including children`s letters and drawings.

The men arrested are all Ukrainian citizens, although the leader was born in Russia, the SBU spokeswoman said.

The group`s leader planned to flee after the planned attack to Crimea, the Ukrainian peninsula annexed by Russia in 2014, the SBU said.

Ukraine has regularly accused Russia of attempting to destabilise the situation in the country as the conflict in the east has claimed more than 6,800 lives since April last year.

Kiev and the West say Russia provides military support for the rebels, which Moscow denies.

The foiled attack came after street battles between hundreds of protesters and police broke out in the Ukrainian capital Monday as lawmakers gave initial approval to legislation granting more autonomy to the rebel-held eastern regions.

As a result of the clashes three members of the National Guard were killed and more than 140 people wounded.

Authorities blamed ultra-nationalists, who oppose the controversial legislation, for the unrest.

AFP


----------



## Hindustani78

KYIV, September 3 /Ukrinform/. One volunteer and one officer of the tax police were killed; six soldiers were wounded in ATO area in past 24 hours.

Spokesman for the Presidential Administration on the anti-terrorist operation, Colonel Oleksandr Motuzianyk said this at a briefing in Kyiv, an Ukrinform correspondent reports.

"Unfortunately, during the battle, two people were killed - a volunteer and a tax police officer. Six of our soldiers were wounded," he said.

***********
Militants withdraw heavy weapons from Mariupol - HQ| Ukrinform
KYIV, September 3 /Ukrinform/. The terrorist have not shelled the ATO positions in Mariupol for the fifth day and have started to withdrawal heavy weapons from the contact line, Mariupol Defense center reports.

"The situation in the Mariupol sector remains calm for the fifth day already. The enemy does not shell positions of the ATO forces on the Mariupol outskirts. Both parties fully comply with the conditions of the ceasefire. Moreover, the enemy has begun to withdraw heavy weapons from the demarcation line," reads the statement.

However, as the center notes, the Ukrainian armed forces stay at their positions with the arms allowed under the Minsk Agreements. The actions of the enemy are constantly monitored.

*****************


----------



## Hindustani78

Press ATU Staff reports: at the end of yesterday's day situation in the area ATU remained stable. Illegal armed groups are generally kept quiet mode, and single cases of enemy weapons were chaotic and provocative.

Yes, 20 hours and 22 militants with small arms and rocket-propelled grenades fired our stronghold south of Avdeevki.

And at half past 9 pm, on the part of Spartacus, Ukrainian positions on a questionnaire beat 82-mm mortar mercenaries.Generally during September 3 to 5 times violated the gang truce.Today, September 4, after midnight, two gunmen with small arms fired on strongholds of the ATU forces in the questionnaire.

*************

Body of man killed by explosion found in Donetsk region| Ukrinform
KYIV, September 4/ Ukrinform /. The body of a man, who was killed reportedly by a landmine blast, was found near the village of Taramchuk in the Donetsk region.

The press service of the Interior Ministry of Ukraine in Donetsk region has reported.

"The body of the killed person was found in a field near the village of Taramchuk. The man was fatally injured in a blast of an explosive device. The investigative team from the village of Maryino police department is working at the scene, “a statement said.

The preliminary conclusion states that the incident happened last night

****************
One Ukrainian soldier killed in Donbas in last day : UNIAN news

*One Ukrainian soldier was killed in the Donbas conflict zone in the last 24 hours, according to Presidential Administration spokesman for Anti-Terrorist Operation Andriy Lysenko said at a briefing in Kyiv on Friday, according to an UNIAN correspondent. *




REUTERS
"In the last day, we lost one Ukrainian soldier as a result of stepping on an unknown explosive device. Circumstances of the incident are being verified," Lysenko said.

As UNIAN reported earlier, on September 2, no Ukrainian soldiers were killed but six were wounded near the town of Schastia.


----------



## Bratva

vostok said:


> Crimea and Donbas are lost for Ukraine forever. However, the rest of the historical New Russia can remain a part of Ukraine if the authorities give us autonomy and return the Russian language the official status. I do not know why the junta do not accept these demands. The world is full of federal states, which use two or more official languages.



When russia can't tolerate separation of Chechnya, why do you think Ukraine can back off from Donbas and crimea ?


----------



## vostok

Bratva said:


> When russia can't tolerate separation of Chechnya, why do you think Ukraine can back off from Donbas and crimea ?


Because people of New Russia struggle for reunification with Russia, but not for separation from her.
And also, because Ukraine - artificial state created by the Bolsheviks of the Russian, Polish, Hungarian, Romanian lands.
Look at things from a different angle. If Moscow allowed Kyiv to be independent, than Kiev, in turn, should allow the independence of the Crimea, Odessa, Kharkov, Donbas.


----------



## Hindustani78

Truce upheld for first time in war-torn eastern Ukraine: President | Zee News
Last Updated: Saturday, September 5, 2015 - 17:02

Kiev: Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko said Saturday that the Western-backed truce signed in Minsk in February had been respected this week for the first time, despite pro-Russian rebels claiming a civilian had been killed.


"I have some good news. There has been no shooting on the front for a week," Poroshenko said in televised remarks. "This is the first week that the Minsk agreements are being implemented."

Poroshenko added that soldiers were still perishing in the conflict zone by stepping on landmines or in car crashes, but that none had died in battle. 

On Friday, a Ukrainian soldier was killed in the blast of an "unknown explosive device" in the Lugansk area, one of the two eastern regions controlled by pro-Russian rebels.

In a fresh bid to end the violence, the Ukrainian government and representatives of Moscow-backed separatists last week agreed to strive to end all ceasefire violations starting on Tuesday.

The Western-brokered ceasefire agreed in February had been punctuated by deadly incidents on an almost daily basis.

But the truce was nonetheless undermined on Wednesday when two civilians were killed and four soldiers wounded in an ambush while taking part in an anti-smuggling operation.

Self-proclaimed separatist authorities announced Saturday that a civilian near the rebel stronghold of Donetsk had been killed by shots fired by the Ukrainian army. 

AFP


----------



## Bratva

vostok said:


> Because people of New Russia struggle for reunification with Russia, but not for separation from her.
> And also, because Ukraine - artificial state created by the Bolsheviks of the Russian, Polish, Hungarian, Romanian lands.
> Look at things from a different angle. If Moscow allowed Kyiv to be independent, than Kiev, in turn, should allow the independence of the Crimea, Odessa, Kharkov, Donbas.



This argument would've worked in medieval ages, but not in 21st century. Based on your argument, people of chechniya and dagestan should resist and wage on russia for there independence because these states were independent once until Russia invaded them.


----------



## Hindustani78

Press ATU Staff reports: the end of the day yesterday, in the area of counter-terrorist operations, illegal armed groups have stepped up attacks somewhat Ukrainian position.From 18 hours until midnight, was the hottest in the region of Marinka, near Donetsk. Here, during the evening, the enemy was shooting 5 times on our strong points with small arms and grenades. 
And almost at 19 hours for positions in Ukrainian Mar'yintsi, mercenaries twice beaten the 82-millimeter mortars.In addition, about 21 hours, the gang opened fire with small arms stronghold ATU forces in the questionnaire, and with grenade launchers and again small arms in our units Krasnohorivtsi.Overall, during the last day - September 4 illegal armed groups violated the truce 19 times. Of these, 18 cases of enemy weapons is recorded near Donetsk. 

Once gunmen fired in the Luhansk region.With the beginning of a new era and until 6 am on Sept. 5, the activity of the Russian-terrorist troops in the Donetsk area continued. Almost from midnight to 2 am and militants from the tank, 82-millimeter mortars, grenade launchers, anti-aircraft installations and small arms beat the positions of ATU forces in Mar'yintsi. Also in the same area, around 2 am on our enemy strongholds of working 120-millimeter mortar.Also from midnight the night before the first opponent on the part of the Small Kalinovka, three fired from small arms Lugansk Ukrainian units in that Artemovsk direction.

Two servicemen wounded in ATO area in past 24 hours| Ukrinform

KYIV, September 2 /Ukrinform/. No Ukrainian servicemen were killed, two soldiers were wounded in ATO area in past 24 hours.

Spokesman for the Presidential Administration on ATO, Colonel Andriy Lysenko said this at a briefing, an Ukrinform correspondent reports.

"Fortunately, there were no casualties among the Ukrainian servicemen for past 24 hours. Two of our soldiers were wounded," Lysenko said.

*******************





Interior Ministry: militants fired on residential areas of Maryinka, five houses destroyed : UNIAN news

*The combined Russian-separatist forces fired on residential areas of the town of Maryinka, destroying five houses, according to the press service of the Main Department of the Ministry of Internal Affairs of Ukraine in Donetsk region. *





According to law enforcement agencies, shelling began at about 00:30 the Kyiv time, and lasted nearly an hour.

The shelling caused no casualties, according to preliminary information.

The investigative team of Maryinka district office is said to have arrived on the scene to inspect the consequences of this attack. Criminal proceedings were opened on charges of intentional destruction or damage of property under Article 194 of the Criminal Code of Ukraine.

Information on casualties or damages is being verified, according to the report.


----------



## vostok

Bratva said:


> This argument would've worked in medieval ages, but not in 21st century. Based on your argument, people of chechniya and dagestan should resist and wage on russia for there independence because these states were independent once until Russia invaded them.


But on the basis of your arguments, New Russia also has every right to secede from Ukraine.


----------



## Hindustani78

Three Ukrainian paratroopers possibly abducted near occupied Crimea : UNIAN news

*The press service of the General Staff of the Armed Forces of Ukraine reported on Facebook that three soldiers from 79th separate airmobile brigade went missing in the early hours of September 5 near the administrative border with the Russian-occupied Crimea. *




REUTERS
"In the morning of September 5, we became aware of the three soldiers from the 79th separate airmobile brigade gone missing - senior soldier Yurov, soldiers Orlenko and Mekshun. In the course of search operations, after serving duty at the observation post... they put on plain clothes and went to swim at the dam, according to their fellow soldiers. The dam is located in the area adjacent to the illegally occupied territory of Crimea," reads the statement

According to the General Staff, it was later found that on the same night, two vehicles (an URAL truck and UAZ) drove close to the said area from the illegally occupied territory of Crimea. Therefore, our troops might have been illegally captured by the Russian military.
It is noted that the soldiers’ weapons, ammunition and military IDs remained at the base. Internal investigation and the search are continuing.

NBC News: Ukrainians face torture, show trials in Russia - read on - uatoday.tv
At least 12 Ukrainians are illegally held in Russian custody 

Yuri Yatsenko says he deliberately smashed his head on a toilet before the men he believes were Russian secret service operatives entered his interrogation room and beat him.

_"They're careful to hit you so no bruises are left,"_ *the 24-year-old Ukrainian* told NBC News. _"This way, I at least had something to show the medics."_

The law school graduate says he was detained while on a business trip in Russia in March 2014. He was later convicted of illegal border crossing and possession of gunpowder.

The native of Lviv in western Ukraine who worked as a medic during the 2014* Maidan revolution* that helped topple pro-Moscow Ukrainian President Viktor* Yanukovych* said the charges are a fabrication, and an attempt to force him into incriminating himself as a saboteur.

Moscow says the detained Ukrainians — ranging from *army officers* to shepherds and *filmmakers *— are terrorists and war criminals. Six have already been convicted; the others are awaiting trial.

There may be more *Ukrainians in Russian custody* than officially confirmed. Ukraine has requested information on another 30 to 40 of its citizens who have gone missing and are possibly being held in Russia.


----------



## gau8av

Hindustani78 said:


> Three Ukrainian paratroopers possibly abducted near occupied Crimea : UNIAN news
> 
> *The press service of the General Staff of the Armed Forces of Ukraine reported on Facebook that three soldiers from 79th separate airmobile brigade went missing in the early hours of September 5 near the administrative border with the Russian-occupied Crimea. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REUTERS
> "In the morning of September 5, we became aware of the three soldiers from the 79th separate airmobile brigade gone missing - senior soldier Yurov, soldiers Orlenko and Mekshun. In the course of search operations, after serving duty at the observation post... they put on plain clothes and went to swim at the dam, according to their fellow soldiers. The dam is located in the area adjacent to the illegally occupied territory of Crimea," reads the statement
> 
> According to the General Staff, it was later found that on the same night, two vehicles (an URAL truck and UAZ) drove close to the said area from the illegally occupied territory of Crimea. Therefore, our troops might have been illegally captured by the Russian military.
> It is noted that the soldiers’ weapons, ammunition and military IDs remained at the base. Internal investigation and the search are continuing.


the torn flag is apt, eh ? 

Crimea is Russian territory now, Ukies should be careful where they send their soldiers.


----------



## Hindustani78

ATO Headquarters: no violations of ceasefire since midnight : UNIAN news
07.09.2015 | 19:51

*No violations of the ceasefire have been recorded along the whole demarcation line in Donbas today, from midnight to 18:00, according to the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO). *




REUTERS
"Today the situation in the ATO zone has been completely calm," the press center said in its statement.

It is noted that "for the first time in recent months, on September 7, from midnight to 18:00, there has not been a single case of the use of weapons along the whole demarcation line!"

"Today's silence gives hope in the hearts of all Ukrainians that confrontation, controversial issues, and challenges may now be resolved through negotiations. And the civilian population in Donbas will finally hear no sounds of shelling and start to rebuild the region," the ATO press center noted.

As UNIAN reported earlier, two Ukrainian soldiers were wounded in the Donbas conflict zone in the past day, September 6, and the Russian proxies violated the ceasefire regime 12 times.

*************
Two Ukrainian soldiers wounded in Donbas in last day - read on - uatoday.tv
No servicemen killed in clashes between Ukrainian troops and Russian-backed militants

*UNIAN*: No Ukrainian soldiers were killed but two were wounded in the Donbas conflict zone over the last 24 hours, presidential administration spokesman for the Anti-Terrorist Operation Colonel Andriy Lysenko said at a briefing in Kyiv on Monday.

_"Over the last day, we haven't lost any Ukrainian soldiers, but two were injured as a result of military clashes,"_ he said.

The combined Russian-militant forces *attacked Ukrainian army positions* in eastern Ukraine 12 times overnight.

***************

Ukrainian military spokesmen report finding five dead Russian-led militants - read on - uatoday.tv

Ceasefire generally holds in east Ukraine 

Ukrainian military spokesmen said the corpses of 5 Russian militants have been discovered in* Luhansk region* along the demarcation line with Ukrainian government forces, as well as continued sporadic gunfire was heard near government-controlled *Schastya*.

Ukrainian soldiers said the five corpses were found near the Severskiy Donetsk River several weeks ago and were heavily coated in mud. They said the militants had probably tripped a mine during a reconaissance mission.

In southeastern Ukraine, meanwhile, three* Ukrainian troops have going missing* in Kherson region near the Russia-occupied peninsula of Crimea.

A *tentative ceasefire* coninues to hold in east Ukraine, with few reports of heavy shelling of Ukrainian government positions.

Ukrainian government officials and leaders of the so-called Donetsk People's Republic and Luhansk People's Republic have pledged to abide by the new truce.


----------



## Hindustani78

One Ukrainian soldier killed in ATO area in past day| Ukrinform

KYIV, September 8 /Ukrinform/. One Ukrainian serviceman was killed; other two were wounded in ATO area in past 24 hours.

Spokesman for the Presidential Administration on the anti-terrorist operation, Colonel Oleksandr Motuzianyk said this at a briefing in Kyiv, an Ukrinform correspondent reported.

"One Ukrainian serviceman was killed, two soldiers were injured over the past day," he said.

************************
UN reports on 8,000 people killed in Donbas| Ukrinform
KYIV, September 8 /Ukrinform/. Close to 8,000 people have lost their lives in eastern Ukraine since mid-April 2014.

This is stated in the report by the UN Human Rights Monitoring Mission in Ukraine, presented by UN Human Rights Chief Zeid Ra'ad Al Hussein today.

"Since the conflict began in eastern Ukraine in mid-April 2014, a total of at least 7,962 people (including Ukrainian armed forces, civilians and members of the armed groups) have been killed, and at least 17,811 injured," reads the report.

The Commissioner noted that “the shelling of residential areas on both sides of the contact line has led to a disturbing increase in the number of civilian casualties over the past three months.”

The report also documents cases of killings, abductions, torture and ill-treatment, sexual violence, forced labour, ransom demands and extortion in the territories controlled by the self-proclaimed “Donetsk People's Republic” and “Luhansk people's republic.”

***************
Two Ukrainian soldiers killed in military clash with terrorists in Luhansk area : UNIAN news
*Two soldiers of the 128th brigade of the Ukrainian armed forces were killed and another two were wounded during a military clash with a subversive reconnaissance group of terrorists in the village of Bolotene in Luhansk region on September 7, Luhansk Regional Military and Civil Administration's press service told an UNIAN correspondent. *




REUTERS
"Perhaps, the militants penetrated the territory of Stanychno-Luhanskiy district to take their dead soldiers. But the terrorists did not know that the bodies had already been taken. The law enforcement officers are now identifying the bodies of saboteurs," Chairman of Luhansk Regional Military and Civil Administration Heorhiy Tuka said.

In addition, another dead soldier was taken to hospital in Stanychno-Luhanskiy district this morning.

As reported earlier, on September 6, the bodies of five saboteurs with mine-explosive injuries were found in the village of Stanytsia Luhanska near the Siverskiy Donets River. The dead soldiers were dressed in camouflage uniforms, with automatic weapons, ammunition, and without personal documents.

***************
Russia promises to fine and return abducted Ukrainian paratroopers : UNIAN news
*Three Ukrainian soldiers from the 79th separate airmobile brigade, who were detained by the Russian border guards near Syvash Lake in Crimea, may soon return to Ukraine, according to the report of the Russian Federal Security Service, Ukrainian news service TSN has reported. *




Photo from TSN
According to the report, Russia has promised to punish Ukrainian soldiers with a fine for violation of the rules of crossing the state border.

In turn, Ukraine is ready to take the soldiers, but disagrees with the prosecution, because Crimea is officially the Ukrainian territory, though temporarily occupied.

As UNIAN reported earlier, the press service of the General Staff of the Armed Forces of Ukraine reported on Facebook that three soldiers from 79th separate airmobile brigade went missing in the early hours of September 5 near the administrative border with the Russian-occupied territory of Crimea.

*******************


----------



## Hindustani78

Ukraine says truce holding despite soldier`s death: Kiev | Zee News
Last Updated: Wednesday, September 9, 2015 - 18:05

Kiev: Ukraine`s army said on Wednesday that a new nine-day truce with pro-Russian insurgents was holdings despite small skirmishes that claimed the lives of two government soldiers this week.

"A relative calm on the front is holding," Ukrainian military spokesman Andriy Lysenko told reporters.

"On average, the rebels violate the ceasefire 10 times a day, but they no longer use heavy weapons."

Lysenko said the insurgents staged a raid in the eastern separatist province of Lugansk that was repelled in a 30-minute gun battle in which one government soldier.

Another Ukrainian serviceman was reported killed on Tuesday.

The militia command reported no casualties from the mostly Russian-speaking industrial war zone.

The bitter foes agreed on September 1 to more strictly respect an often-broken February armistice that was meant to end fighting quickly and settle all political disputes by the end of the year.

But a new round of talks in the Belarussian capital Minsk on Tuesday made no reported progress toward a deal that would see both armies withdraw their smaller weapons from the 500-kilometre (310-mile) demilitarisation zone.

Rebel command said it expected a special security task force representing the warring sides and Russia to continue with the negotiations with the help of European mediation on Wednesday.

Diplomatic sources said German Chancellor Angela Merkel and French President Francois Hollande -- two underwriters of the February ceasefire agreement -- were to speak to Ukraine`s pro-Western leader Petro Poroshenko and Russia`s Vladimir Putin by telephone later Wednesday.

The United Nations estimated on Tuesday that the 17-month conflict on the European Union`s eastern frontier has claimed the lives of nearly 8,000 people and injured almost 18,000 -- most of them civilians.

Repeated efforts to stop the 17-month conflict have been frustrated by some rebel and government units` refusal to listen to their political leaders and the high level of mistrust between Moscow and Kiev.

Russia denies accusations by Ukraine and its allies of orchestrating and supporting the conflict to try to prevent Ukraine from joining the European Union and possibly NATO at a later date.

The February pact offers the militia broader autonomy but requires them to cede control of their parts of the Russian-Ukrainian border to Kiev`s troops.

The slow pace of negotiations has seen the separatists request a deadline extension that would see all peace terms implemented by the start of 2017.

Ukraine insists that it must seize back full control of its Russian border within the next four months.



AFP


----------



## Hindustani78

Ukraine lost one more soldier| Ukrinform

KYIV, September 9 /Ukrinform/. One Ukrainian serviceman was killed, no soldiers were wounded in the ATO area over past 24 hours.

Spokesman for the Presidential Administration on the anti-terrorist operation, Colonel Andriy Lysenko said this at a briefing in Kyiv, an Ukrinform correspondent reports.

"One Ukrainian serviceman was killed, no Ukrainian soldiers were wounded as a result of active hostilities over past 24 hours," Lysenko said. 

********************
53,000 Russian servicemen on border with Ukraine- Security Council s Secretary| Ukrinform

KYIV, September 9 /Ukrinform/. Secretary of the National Security and Defense Council of Ukraine (NSDC) Oleksandr Turchynov states that Russia has positioned about 53,000 servicemen on the border with Ukraine.

The NSDC Secretary said this on the air of Ukraine's 24 news TV channel

"The concentration of Russian troops along our common border has not changed for past six months. It's about fifty battalion tactical groups, involving 53,000 people," he said.

According to him, Putin is now trying to negotiate with the West, preparing to possible talks with the United States at the UN General Assembly session in New York.

Turchynov added that the Russian provocations in Ukraine would continue and "we have to be ready to repel the attack at any moment."

********************
Tymchuk: Terrorists reinforced with new mortar battery : UNIAN news
*The Russian-backed militants are carrying out a regrouping and are reinforced with a new mortar battery, head of the Information Resistance Group and MP Dmytro Tymchuk wrote on Facebook on Wednesday. *
"A new 82mm mortar battery of the militants has been recorded to the north of the town of Dokuchaievsk," he said.

According to Tymchuk, the situation in the Donbas conflict zone remains stable, though single armed provocations from the Russian-terrorist troops are still recorded.

The Russia proxies are firing small arms in the direction of Artemivsk and in Luhansk area. In addition, the terrorists continue to fire armored vehicles and rocket launchers in the area of the city of Donetsk.

**********************
Russian proxies attack ATO forces four times overnight : UNIAN news
*The combined Russian-separatist forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in eastern Ukraine four times overnight, the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) wrote on Facebook on Wednesday. *




"From 18:00 to midnight on September 9, the illegal armed groups fired several times on ATO forces in Donbas," the press center said.

In the direction of Artemivsk, at about 18:30 Kyiv time, the militants started firing small arms on a fortified position of the Ukrainian armed forces in the village of Luhanske.

At 20:25 Kyiv time, the mercenaries started firing a grenade launcher on ATO forces near the town of Schastia.

"In addition, from 21:05 to 23:10, the Russian proxies were firing infantry fighting vehicles, grenade launchers, heavy machine guns and small arms on our units to the south of the town of Avdiyivka from the village of Spartak," the headquarters said.

"From midnight to 06:00 on September 9, the Kremlin-backed mercenaries were not using weapons along the demarcation line," the press center said.
*************************


UN monitors report mass killings of civilians by militants in Donbas - read on - uatoday.tv
8,000 killed in Ukraine conflict, according to UN estimates

*UNIAN*: The monitoring mission of the UN Human Rights Council to Ukraine has recorded facts of mass killings of civilians, abductions, torture, sexual abuse, forced labor and extortion by Russian-backed militants in Donbas, according to Ukraine's Foreign Ministry.

_"Ukraine has carefully studied the eleventh Report of the United Nations High Commissioner for Human Rights, which covers the period from May 16 to August 15, 2015. The information collected by the monitoring mission is another evidence of a highly negative impact of the Russian aggression against Ukraine on the human rights. In particular, it clearly states the impact on human rights across the region of external factors, such as Russian supply of military forces, weapons and ammunition to the Donbas,"_ as stated in comments by MFA of Ukraine.

It is noted that the report is of great importance as it documents the crimes committed by Russian-backed illegal armed groups in the east of Ukraine. Among the facts reported by the mission are mass killings of civilians, abductions, torture, sexual abuse, forced labor and extortion.

It is separately stressed that, contrary to international law and the Constitution of Ukraine, the illegal armed groups continue to create administrative pseudo-agencies and issue quasi-passports to locals in certain areas of Donetsk and Luhansk regions.

_"Much attention is paid to the situation in the Autonomous Republic of Crimea occupied by the Russian Federation, where the rights of the Crimean Tatars and ethnic Ukrainians have been systematically violated. We believe that the severity of the problem and the scale of human rights violations by the Russian occupying authorities require a separate detailed OHCHR report,"_ said the Foreign Ministry.

Meanwhile, Ukraine's adoption of the National Strategy in the field of human rights was positively assessed in the report. The Strategy was developed with participation of representatives of international organizations and civil society. A number of OHCHR recommendations aimed at improving respect for human rights in Ukraine will be carefully studied.

The Ukrainian side highly appreciates the activities of OHCHR and the Monitoring mission on human rights to Ukraine. Their work contributes to unbiased informing of the international community on the state of human rights in conditions caused by the Russian aggression against Ukraine. The results of the mission's work became an effective argument in favor of Ukraine initiating the extension of the mission's mandate until March 15, 2016.

********************


----------



## Götterdämmerung

Where are the NATO-cheerleaders from Europe? You cannot just leave all the cheerleader work to that Indian, can you?

HUH?


----------



## Hindustani78

Militants attack Ukrainian army strong point near Avdiyvka | Міністерство оборони України
*Thursday, September 10*. DONBAS — According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO), yesterday, the ceasefire was kept in the region. From 06:00 p.m. to 00:00 the illegal armed formations violated the ceasefire only once.

They shelled the strong point near Avdiyvka with grenade launchers and small arms.

Today, from 00:00 to 06:00 a.m., the enemy has not used the armament.

****************
One soldier wounded in ATO area in past 24 hours — Ukrinform News
KYIV, September 10 /Ukrinform/. No Ukrainian servicemen were killed, one soldier was wounded in ATO area in past 24 hours.

Spokesman for the Presidential Administration on the anti-terrorist operation, Colonel Oleksandr Motuzianyk said this at a briefing in Kyiv, an Ukrinform correspondent reported.

"Fortunately, there were no casualties among the Ukrainian servicemen for past 24 hours. One of our soldiers was wounded," he said.

****************





Casualties reported in Luhansk region - read on - uatoday.tv
Luhansk governor: Ukrainian troops trip mine and suffer losses 


At least two dead Ukrainian servicemen and several wounded. According to Luhansk Regional Administration head Georgiy Tuka, a squad from the army's 54th Brigade tripped a mine near the line of demarcation between Ukrainian government troops and Russian-led militants.

The tragic news comes amid a fighting lull, which began on Sept. 1 following talks in Minsk, Belarus between the leaders of the self-proclaimed Luhansk and Donetsk Peoples' Republics.

The United Nations this week said at* least 8,000 people* have died as a result of Russia's invasion of east Ukraine, which begain in April 2014.


----------



## Hindustani78

Sea Breeze 2015: Active Phase | Міністерство оборони України
*Friday, September 11*. BLACK SEA — The active phase of Sea Breeze 2015 goes on. On September 10, the tactical groups of the Ukrainian, US, Romanian, and Turkish ships had training on planning and organization of the NATO-led international naval operations.

Aviation component ensured air defence training of ships, air support of troops, and provided parachuting of the marines.

According to Capt. 1st Rank Olexiy Neyjpapa, Training Director, it is important to work out operational coordination of all the units of different countries and national authorities in the course of such maneuvers. The primary task of this active phase is to achieve the interoperability of all the units during tasks accomplishment.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Friday, September 11*. MARIUPOL — Artillerists undergo training, clean and maintain guns during the ceasefire. All the weapons are withdrawn from the frontline according to the Minsk agreements. Servicemen enhance their skills: learn theory and have tactical training.

There are a lot of mobilized personnel among them who are volunteers. Thanks to these daily training, servicemen are highly professional and skillful.

Artillerists know that they defend the very important direction and are ready to reach the objective in order to prevent provocations and repel any attack.





















The West should deploy anti-tank weapons near Ukraine - Sikorski — Ukrinform News

KYIV, September 11 /Ukrinform/. The West should deploy anti-tank weapons near Ukraine to help the country in case of further attack by the Russian forces on its territory.

Former Foreign Minister of Poland and former Speaker of the Polish Parliament Radoslaw Sikorski stated this within the evening discussion at the twelfth annual meeting of the Yalta European Strategy (YES) in Kyiv, the LB.ua Ukrainian media outlet reports.

"The anti-tank weapons should be deployed somewhere near Ukraine, in Poland or Romania. If the pro-Russian forces or the Russian forces come deeper into the territory of Ukraine, these weapons will reach Ukraine very quickly, within an hour. So President Putin should be aware of that," the politician said.


----------



## Hindustani78

SBU reports it prevented assassination attempt on Interior Minister : UNIAN news

*The SBU Security Service of Ukraine together with the Chief Military Prosecutor's Office prevented an assassination attempt on Interior Minister of Ukraine Arsen Avakov and a series of other assassinations in Kyiv and Kharkiv, the SBU press secretary Olena Hytlianska said. *




Photo from UNIAN
Law enforcement agents have carried out a special operation on exposing a criminal group that has been preparing assassination attacks on high-ranking police officers, MPs, businessmen and volunteers.

One of the group founders – leader of Slobozhanshchyna battalion - was arrested in Kharkiv today.

The investigation is being conducted in the framework of criminal proceedings under Article 115 of the Criminal Code of Ukraine (premeditated murder). Searches are carried out in places of deployment of the unit the suspect belongs to and of his residence.

A source in the Prosecutor's Office told UNIAN that the arrested man is a police captain. Measures are being taken to arrest other group members. The source informed that the attackers were also plotting the murder of people's deputy, Azov battalion commander Andriy Biletsky.


----------



## Hindustani78

Press ATU headquarters reports that last day was not completely calm in the area ATO. Despite the truce, which followed almost warring parties along the entire boundary, near Donetsk continue ongoing shelling our positions.

Thus, the evening of September 11 were the most active militants in the area questionnaire and south of Avdeevki.Yesterday, around 18 th and 20 th hour of the gang grenade launchers, heavy machine guns and small arms fired on the strongholds of forces ATU near Avdeevka.

Also around 18:00 under enemy fire grenades and small arms were greeted Ukrainian position in the questionnaire.Overall, during the September 11 illegal armed groups violated 5 times silence mode.And today, September 12, from midnight to 6 am in the area ATO attacks were not.

***************

the elite Mariupol defense bridgehead. They - Marines of the Armed Forces of Ukraine.Now these brave men are the most difficult parts of the defense sector. Every day lull Marines use to improve their combat skills. Boys learn to repel the attacks of the enemy, occupy a position to support each other's fire. 

The exercise all Marines both in real combat. From teams to engage targets.In the arsenal of modern Ukrainian Marines are many powerful weapons. However, the main they find mutual support, mutual commitment and Ukraine. Words military oath to these men not some formality, and earnestly holidays oath.























At the military training ground in Mykolaiv wide Lan completed the special training of tactical units of the Operational Command "South.During the exercises personnel, including those called up during the partial mobilization of the military, worked question of efficiency of management and cooperation between military units. Particular attention was paid to the state of preparation techniques, weapons, equipment engineering, moral and psychological state of troops and logistics units during the execution of educational tasks.At the final stage held tactical exercises with live fire classes. 

The ability to hit targets competed artillery, tanks, infantry and more.For working on the interaction on the battlefield, the exercises activated, including reactive artillery, multiple rocket launcher BM-21 "Grad", self-propelled artillery, combat aircraft consisting Su-25, Mi-8 and Mi-24. It should be noted that the action did not stop units and at night. 

However, despite this, the personnel continued to operate smoothly and clearly. The exercise was also attended by volunteers anticrisis psychological service representatives Council- editor Service of the Armed Forces of Ukraine.During the wrap-up action units operational command "South" highly appreciated the higher command of the Armed Forces stolen.


----------



## Hindustani78

According to the press-center headquarters of the antiterrorist operation in the Donetsk and Lugansk regions, at the end of yesterday's day the enemy continued to provoke Ukrainian military.

Thus, the 18 hours until midnight, attacks by illegal armed groups have experienced our position in Artemovsk direction.21 hours with heavy machine guns fired on militants strongholds of forces ATO located near the village Zaitsev, and at 22.50 Ukrainian shelled positions close of May, while using small arms.Generally, during yesterday's day, three gang violated the truce.From midnight to 6 am on September 13, along the entire boundary kept silence.

*****************

Lost again? Two Russians detained in Luhansk region - read on - uatoday.tv

Kremlin says the men were abducted

State *Border Guard Service of Ukraine* detained two Russian citizens dressed in military uniform without insignia.

The Russians were arrested on September 12 near Milove village in Luhansk region.

_"One of them had the internal Russian passport, and the other - the military card, according to which the detainee is a Russian soldier from the Voronezh region,"_ says a report of Ukraine's Border Guard Service.

The incident is being investigated by Ukraine's State Security Service and the Interior Ministry.

Commenting on the case, Russian officials claimed the men were abducted from the Russian territory.

Russian media report that Viktor Barsukov together with his civilian brother were captured in the border town of Chertkovo in Rostov region and then transported to the Ukrainian side.

Both border villages, Ukraine's Milove and Russia's Chertkovo, are located some 100 kilometers away from east Ukraine's frontlines.


----------



## T-55



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Signs of slight escalation of situation in east of Ukraine | Міністерство оборони України
*Monday, September 14*. DONBAS — According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO), from 06:00 p.m. to 00:00, on September 13, the illegal armed formations activated attacks in Artemivsk direction. They shelled the Ukrainian positions with machineguns, grenade launchers and small arms.

Totally, over the past 24 hours the pro-Russian militants violated the ceasefire for 8 times.

The situation is stable from 00:00 to 06:00 a.m., Sept. 14.

****************

*Monday, September 14*. DONBAS — The Ukrainian recon servicemen found and destroyed a mine field near Hnutove village (Mariupol region, Donetsk oblast). According to servicemen, highly professional specialists laid this field. It was combined and consisted of AP and AT mines. By the way, the AP mines are prohibited by the international conventions.

It is worth mentioning the Ukrainian engineers do not have such munitions! Ukraine joined the international conventions on prohibition of some armaments and munitions.

Totally, the Ukrainian EOD specialists neutralized 14 various mines. Other munitions were destroyed by special equipment.


















In Mariupol bridgehead armored divisions continue to improve their skills. After inspection and repair techniques tankers completed a series of exercises on tactics and fire training. And how were shooting from a place and in motion. Elements worked settle not only the individual crews, but also entire armored divisions.

Now all combat vehicles withdrawn from the line of demarcation agreement on fixed Minsk distance. However, tankers emphasize that at the first provocation, the flow of the senior management team, they quickly take their fighting positions and will fight back to the enemy.











Two Ukrainian soldiers killed, one MIA in Donbas in last day : UNIAN news
14.09.2015
*Two Ukrainian soldiers were killed and another one missed in action (MIA) in the Donbas conflict zone in the last 24 hours, presidential administration spokesman for the Anti-Terrorist Operation Colonel Andriy Lysenko said at a briefing in Kyiv on Monday, according to an UNIAN correspondent. *




REUTERS
"In the last day, we lost two Ukrainian soldiers. Another two were injured and one MIA as a result of military clashes," Lysenko said.

As UNIAN reported earlier, the combined Russian-separatist forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in eastern Ukraine eight times overnight.


----------



## T-55



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vostok

The most popular blogger of Ukraine - Anatoliy Shariy. He is one of the most popular bloggers of Russian-speaking internet. (with eng subs)


----------



## Hindustani78

ATO officials hold meeting with UN representatives | Міністерство оборони України
*Tuesday, September 15*. DONBAS — Col. Kostyantyn Sokolov, Deputy Chief of the ‘Anti-terror’ Operation, held talks with the United Nations delegation led by Mr. Christophe Heinz, UN Special Rapporteur on Extrajudicial, Summary and Arbitrary Executions.

Col. Kostyantyn Sokolov spoke about the current situation in the region, presented the facts of the presence of the Russian troops in Ukraine and underlined “The Ukrainian Armed Forces observe the Minsk Agreements and do not answer the enemy’s provocations along the demarcation line”.

Mr. Christophe Heinz thanked for provided information and promised to include it in their report.











Yesterday 7 violations of ceasefire | Міністерство оборони України
*Tuesday, September 15*. DONBAS — According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO), yesterday evening, the illegal armed formations kept up sporadic shelling of the Ukrainian positions in Artemivsk direction.

About 06:00 p.m. the militants attacked the Ukrainian post near Mayorsk with machineguns, grenade launchers, and small arms.

About 08:00 p.m., terrorists shelled the Ukrainian troops near Lozove with small arms. At 10:20 p.m., the enemy used small arms near Sanjarivka.

Totally, yesterday, the bandits violated the ceasefire for 7 times.

Today, about 03:00 a.m., the militants have shelled Krymske village (Luhansk oblast) with small arms.

Two Ukrainian soldiers wounded in Donbas conflict zone in last day : UNIAN news
*No Ukrainian soldiers were killed but two were wounded in the Donbas conflict zone over the last 24 hours, head of the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) headquarters, Colonel Oleksandr Motuzianyk said at a briefing on Tuesday, according to an UNIAN correspondent. *

"Over the last day, we haven't lost any Ukrainian soldiers, but two were injured. One of the soldiers received injuries after the militants had fired rocket-propelled grenades near the village of Maiorske. Another soldier was wounded as a result of stepping on a landmine near the town of Avdiyivka," Motuzianyk said.

As UNIAN reported earlier, on September 13, two Ukrainian soldiers were killed and another one missed in the Donbas conflict zone.

**************
Weapons, explosives discovered in Putin’s "humanitarian aid" : UNIAN news
*Ukraine's military intelligence revealed a specially equipped cache filled with weapons and explosives near the strategic port city of Mariupol from a warehouse were the contents of Putin’s "humanitarian convoys” are being stored, according to the General Staff. *




facebook.com/GeneralStaff.ua
Four kilograms of TNT, grenades to antitank grenade launchers, ammunition and thermobaric ammo, and a number of various fuses were discovered in the cache, the General Staff reported on Facebook.

"Given the peculiarity of the cache, we can say that it was created recently. Given the set of explosives, we can make the assumption that they might have been aimed for making a mine to blow up a passenger bus," reads the statement.

It is noted that all of these weapons and equipment were packed in white bags of Russia’s "humanitarian" aid, marked with a special adhesive tape "Novorossiya Aid Foundation," which was created and has been active in the Russian Federation.
"So, once again we can see that, instead of food, the white trucks have been bringing weapons and ammunition to Ukraine, with the purpose of killing innocent Ukrainians, destroying our country’s infrastructure and make life in Donbas a horror," said the General Staff.


----------



## ultron

Russians Russians be be gone


----------



## Hindustani78

Two Ukrainian soldiers wounded in Donbas in last day : UNIAN news
*No Ukrainian soldiers were killed but two were wounded in the Donbas conflict zone over the last 24 hours, presidential administration spokesman for the Anti-Terrorist Operation Colonel Andriy Lysenko said at a briefing in Kyiv on Wednesday, according to an UNIAN correspondent. *




REUTERS
"Over the last day, we haven’t lost any Ukrainian soldiers, but two were injured as a result of military clashes," he said.

As UNIAN reported earlier, on September 14, no Ukrainian soldiers were killed but two were wounded in the Donbas conflict zone.

**************
OSCE sees 43 Grads in LPR-held areas behind withdrawal lines : UNIAN news

*The OSCE Special Monitoring Mission (SMM) to Ukraine has reported that militants from the self-proclaimed Luhansk People's Republic ("LPR") in the country's east have massed heavy weapons, including 43 Grad multi-launch rocket systems at their training area. *




REUTERS
"At a Luhansk People's Republic training area near Krasnyi Luch (55km south-west of Luhansk) which is behind withdrawal lines, the SMM observed 43 multi-launch rocket systems (MLRS) (122mm BM-21 Grad), 16 self-propelled howitzers (122mm 2S1 "Gvozdika") and ten towed howitzers (152mm 2A65 Msta-B)," the OSCE SMM said in its September 16 update based on information received as of September 15, 2015.

In the Luhansk region, the overall situation observed by the SMM remained calm with one ceasefire violation recorded, the OSCE reported. In government-controlled Zolote 4 (60km north-west of Luhansk) the SMM heard two outgoing single shots of small-arms fire 1km north-east of its position.

The SMM observed movements of heavy weapons in areas that are in violation of respective withdrawal lines. At western outskirts of the "Donetsk People's Republic" ("DPR") -controlled Styla (35km south of Donetsk, 70km north-east of Mariupol), the SMM observed one main battle tank (MBT) (T-64) stationary in the yard of a private house. In "DPR"-controlled Serdyte (43km east of Donetsk), the SMM observed five MBTs (T-72) escorted by two military painted passenger vehicles (Lada) heading east.

*********************
Huge arms cache discovered in Luhansk region : UNIAN news

16.09.2015 | 13:40

*Officers of the Security Service of Ukraine together with the regional police have discovered one of the largest ever revealed consignments of arms in Luhansk region. *




SBU
During an inspection of premises of the meat processing plant in the village of Polovynkyne, law enforcers discovered 50 different kinds of weapons.

Security officials seized anti-missile systems, four anti-tank guided missiles, an anti-aircraft machine gun, two machine-automatic grenade launchers, five hand-held antitank grenade launchers, Kalashnikov machine guns, 68 mortar shells, over 400 packages with ranged charge, nearly 500 major propellants, 1,200 fragment ammunition for grenade launchers, four anti-tank mines, 60 grenades of different types, TNT blocks and 22,000 cartridges of various calibers.

Investigative actions are underway to establish all the persons involved in setting up the cache.







*************
Russian proxies attack ATO forces nine times overnight, early morning silent : UNIAN news

*The combined Russian-separatist forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in eastern Ukraine nine times overnight, the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) wrote on Facebook on Tuesday. *




REUTERS
"The situation was stable in the Donbas conflict zone in the evening of September 15. The pro-Russian gangs continued random shelling of Ukrainian positions. In general, those were chaotic and provocative attacks," the report says.

At about 19:00 Kyiv time, the enemy sniper started firing on a fortified position of the Ukrainian Armed Forces near the village of Krymske in Luhansk region.

In the direction of Artemivsk, at about 21:00 and 23:00 Kyiv time, the occupiers started firing small arms on ATO forces in the village of Rozsadky.

"From midnight to 06:00 on September 16, the Kremlin-backed mercenaries were not using weapons along the demarcation line," the press center said.

As reported earlier, on August 26, during the meeting of the Tripartite Liaison Group in Minsk, the parties agreed on sustainable ceasefire in the first week of September.

Since that day, the terrorists have significantly reduced the number of provocations.

**************

DNA examination established names ATU 235 dead soldiers, whose bodies were taken to the Dnipropetrovsk region. Currently, in the Dnipropetrovsk region are still 164 unidentified dead soldiers.98 victims that were previously buried in the cemetery in Odessa Krasnopil'skogo already opiznani. After identifying 88 people decided to rebury their heroes on home soil. Families were ten heroes rest of their brethren. 

This Krasnopil'skogo soldiers at the cemetery is a monument in the same style, opened memorial. This will create a walkway memory Defenders.Today the remaining 164 military is not known. For the majority of these bodies have already established the first match DNA codes. In the near future will be held the second - final - study.

To search for the missing in Dnipropetrovsk working "hot line". At (093) 801 84 98 - Working Group Investigation Department of the Interior Ministry of Ukraine in Dnepropetrovsk region, and (056) 744 48 13 - Department of interaction with law enforcement, civil protection and defense of Dnipropetrovsk regional state administration, experts tell you what to do and where to go if your cousin gone missing or have information about his death in the area ATO.

Since the beginning of ATU to the Dnipropetrovsk regional bureau of forensic medical examination in 1129 delivered the bodies of fighters killed in the area ATO. Visually native opiznaly 730 defenders, 235 names have been established through molecular genetic research.


----------



## Götterdämmerung

Oooooh, only US shills and the Indian voicing for NATO in this thread? 

Where are the Euro-NATO patriots? Feel ashamed of the Syria fiasco and hiding behind mama's skirt?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

*Thursday, September 17*. DONBAS — The Ukrainian mobilized servicemen underwent field drills. They were teachers, bank clerks, and representatives of other professions in peaceful life. Now they drive tanks, operate guns, and use small arms.

Thanks to new training standards, all the servicemen demonstrated a perfect operational coordination. Thus, Mariupol direction is well defended.


----------



## Hindustani78

No soldiers killed or injured in last day : UNIAN news
17.09.2015 | 14:45
*No Ukrainian soldiers were killed in the Donbas conflict zone over the last 24 hours, head of the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) headquarters, Colonel Oleksandr Motuzianyk said at a briefing on Thursday, according to an UNIAN correspondent. *




REUTERS
"Over the last day, no Ukrainian soldiers were killed or injured as a result of military clashes," Lysenko said.

As UNIAN reported earlier, on September 15, no Ukrainian soldiers were killed but two were wounded in the Donbas conflict zone.


*******************
Russian proxies attack ATO forces three times overnight : UNIAN news


*The combined Russian-separatist forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in eastern Ukraine three times overnight, the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) wrote on Facebook on Thursday. *




REUTERS
"The situation was not stable in the last day. From midnight to 19:00 Kyiv time on September 16, there were no cases of shelling along the line of contact. However, the enemy violated the ceasefire three times at the end of the day," the report says.

At about 20:00 and 23:00 Kyiv time, the militants started firing small arms at ATO forces north of the village of Sanzharivka in the direction of the town of Artemivsk.

At 23:35 Kyiv time, the Russian proxies opened fire from small arms on a fortified position of the Ukrainian armed forces near the village of Kriakivka in Luhansk region.

There were no casualties among Ukrainian troops as a result of these attacks.

"From midnight to 06:00 on September 17, the Kremlin-backed mercenaries were not using weapons along the demarcation line," the press center said.

*********************


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.unian.info/war/1127643-two-ukrainian-soldiers-killed-five-wounded-in-donbas-in-last-day.html
*Two Ukrainian soldiers were killed and another five were wounded in the Donbas conflict zone in the last 24 hours, presidential administration spokesman for the Anti-Terrorist Operation Colonel Andriy Lysenko said at a briefing in Kyiv on Friday, according to an UNIAN correspondent. *

"In the last day, we lost two Ukrainian soldiers, and another five were wounded after two groups of Ukrainian military had stepped on explosive devices," Lysenko said.

As UNIAN reported earlier, on September 16, [URL='http://www.unian.info/war/1126501-no-soldiers-killed-or-injured-in-last-day.html']no Ukrainian soldiers were killed or wounded in the Donbas conflict zone.

*************[/URL]


Yesterday one attack against Ukrainian positions in Artemivsk direction | Міністерство оборони України
*Friday, September 18*. DONBAS — According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO), yesterday the situation was stable in the region. The illegal armed formations sporadically attacked the Ukrainian positions with small arms in Artemivsk direction (near Lozove).

Today, the ceasefire has been observed, too.

*****************

*Militants shell Krasnohorivka outskirts : UNIAN news*
17.09.2015 | 22:30

*At about 18:00 Kyiv time, the Russian-backed insurgents opened fire on Krasnohorivka neighborhoods near Maryinka, according to Vyacheslav Abroskin, chief of Donetsk regional division of the Interior Ministry. *
*
"A few minutes ago, militants shelled Solnechny district - a neighborhood in Krasnohorivka near Maryinka. A nine-storey residential building was hit. The building is actually standing on the demarcation line. No civilians were hurt. According to preliminary information, the terrorists fired at the town from a tank," Abroskin wrote on Facebook.

As UNIAN reported earlier, the militants used weapons three times overnight.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gau8av

drunk Ukranian troops fire indiscriminately on civilian areas 



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

Graffiti in Lugansk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55

Donetsk: ceremonial presentation of the battle flag of the army elite units

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

Antimaidan songs


----------



## Hindustani78

Militants shell Ukrainian positions in Luhanske with automatic grenade launcher | Міністерство оборони України
8.05 Saturday, September 19. DONBAS – According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO), yesterday the situation was stable in the region. The Ukrainian observers fixed three provocations within the territory which is currently not under control of the Ukrainian government. Militants shelled the Ukrainian positions in Luhanske with an automatic grenade launcher. The Ukrainian servicemen did not violate the Minsk agreement and did not open return fire. Today, the enemy has not violated the ceasefire.

Two Ukrainian soldiers killed, five wounded in Donbas in last day : UNIAN news

*Two Ukrainian soldiers were killed and another five were wounded in the Donbas conflict zone in the last 24 hours, presidential administration spokesman for the Anti-Terrorist Operation Colonel Andriy Lysenko said at a briefing in Kyiv on Friday, according to an UNIAN correspondent. *




REUTERS
"In the last day, we lost two Ukrainian soldiers, and another five were wounded after two groups of Ukrainian military had stepped on explosive devices," Lysenko said.

As UNIAN reported earlier, on September 16, no Ukrainian soldiers were killed or wounded in the Donbas conflict zone.

*****************
One soldier killed, another wounded due to explosion in Luhansk region : UNIAN news
*One Ukrainian soldier was killed and another was wounded as a result of explosion in Stanytsia Luhanska area, representative of the Anti-Terrorist Operation in Luhansk region Ruslan Tkachuk said. *




REUTERS
"On September 18 at 23:15 the Kyiv time, a wounded soldier and dead soldier of the Armed Forces of Ukraine were brought to the district territorial medical association in Stanytsia Luhanska. According to preliminary information, yesterday at about 22:20 near the observation post of the Armed Forces of Ukraine in the area of Bolotene village, Ukrainian military spotted the unknown and started chasing them" according to a report.

As noted, there were soon two explosions, probably due to triggering a trip-wire actuating device. One Ukrainian soldier sustained shrapnel wounds to his legs, and the other died on the site.

Military prosecutors and law enforcement officers are investigating the incident.

***********


Driver arrested in Donbas with Russian Major Starkov takes blame on himself– lawyer - read on - uatoday.tv
Starkov was captured at the end of July with a cargo of military equipment in east Ukraine and later charged with terrorism

*UNIAN*: Changing a measure of restraint for a Russian officer, major Vladimir Starkov, will facilitate the release of Ukrainian prisoners of war (POWs), according to Konstantyn Kravchuk, a state lawyer of a Kamaz vehicle driver, who was detained together with Starkov, Ukrainian TSN news service reported.

According to Kravchuk, the case hearing regarding Starkov and the driver Iotko took place in the Dzerzhynsk City Court of Donetsk region on September 17.

Changing a measure of restraint was made possible due to the fact that the driver had taken all the responsibility for the cargo on himself.

_"This scheme is used to free the Ukrainian POWs. And this has become possible because Iotko has actually taken all the blame,"_ *Kravchuk said*.

A scheme of a possible exchange and other circumstances of the case were not disclosed by the lawyer. Ukrainian lawyers have been actively cooperating with the Ukrainian Security Service officers and the military prosecutor's office to facilitate the release of Ukrainian POWs.

As earlier reported, on July 25 Ukraine's border guards detained Vladimir Starkov, Russian officer, a major from a rocket-artillery unit, who was in a military truck full of ammunition near the Russian proxies' stronghold of Donetsk.

In early August, Adviser of SBU Chairman Yuriy Tandit suggested that the Russian major Vladimir Starkov could be exchanged for the Ukrainian prisoners. However, the final decision on this issue will be made by Ukrainian President.


**************
Ukrainian police uncover weapons arsenal near main commuter route - watch on - uatoday.tv

Investigation into who hid the weapons is continuing

A weapons arsenal has been uncovered near a *train station* in Ukraine's northern city of Sumy.

*Security services* extracted two grenade launchers, and four hand grenades from a run-down building located near a train station and one of the main roads where hundreds of commuters travel each day.

Police are continuing the investigation into who hid the weapons arsenal near the train station.

_Photo - Screenshot from the video, released by Ukraine's Security Service_

***************

Militant leader calls for readiness for new war in Donbas - read on - uatoday.tv
Zakharchenko claims the self-proclaimed Donetsk People's Republic is no longer territory of Ukraine

*UNIAN*: Leader of the so-called Donetsk People's Republic *Oleksandr Zakharchenko* has called on militants to get prepared for new war with Ukraine, according to information agency* Regnum*. 

_"I don't rule out new fights. Yes, most probably, we'll have to [fight], and we should be prepared for that moment,"_ *Zakharchenko said* during a visit to the town of Dokuchayevsk on September 17.

He claims that the self-proclaimed Donetsk People's Republic is *no longer territory of Ukraine*, calling it _"an independent state."_

He also pledged to "defeat" the Armed Forces of Ukraine in case of their advance.

As UNIAN reported, Zakharchenko had earlier claimed that any scenario of the settlement of the *Donbas conflict*, except for the Minsk agreements, will mean destruction and an economic breakup, according to a special statement by Zakharchenko, which was published by a militant media outlet.

At the same time, he once again accused Kyiv of the alleged failure to observe the Minsk agreements.


----------



## T-55

SAM "Strela-10"




The path to victory! Chronicle of War in New Russia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Militants shell Ukrainian positions in Luhanske with automatic grenade launcher | Міністерство оборони України
Saturday, September 19. DONBAS – According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO), yesterday the situation was stable in the region. The Ukrainian observers fixed three provocations within the territory which is currently not under control of the Ukrainian government. Militants shelled the Ukrainian positions in Luhanske with an automatic grenade launcher. The Ukrainian servicemen did not violate the Minsk agreement and did not open return fire. Today, the enemy has not violated the ceasefire.

****************
Suspected Italian soldier arrested trying to join Russian-led militants in east Ukraine - read on - uatoday.tv
The 22-year-old intended to fight against Ukrainian forces in Luhansk region, officials say

An Italian man who is suspected of planning to fight alongside combined Russian-separatist forces in eastern Ukraine has been arrested.

The 22-year-old, named in the media as Francesco Estatico, was detained at the Ukrainian-controlled checkpoint of Zaitseve on September 19.

The country's *Border Guard Service said* after an interview and inspection of his documents, the servicemen became aware of the man's intent to join the 'illegal armed' groups'.

_Prominent Ukrainian volunteer and activist Rodion Shovkoshytnyi published photos on Facebook of a detained Italian, with snapshots of mobile phone photos, a letter of intention to fight with the militants and a basic map_


----------



## Hindustani78

Despite enemy’s armed provocations Ukrainian servicemen do not use arms | Міністерство оборони України
*Monday, September 21*. DONBAS — According to press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation, yesterday the situation was stable in the region. The illegal armed formations observed the ceasefire. Meanwhile, there were provocations.

Artemivsk direction: at 06:30 p.m., militants attacked the Ukrainian positions near Luhanske with small arms; at 08:10 p.m. the enemy used small arms near Mayorsk.

At 10:00 p.m. the militants shelled the Ukrainian positions near Sokilnyky with 82 mm mortar.

Totally, the enemy violated the ceasefire for four times yesterday.

About 09:30 p.m. the enemy opened provocative fire. Despite the enemy’s armed provocations, the Ukrainian servicemen do not use arms and observe the ceasefire.

*******************
One Ukrainian soldier wounded in Donbas in last day : UNIAN news

*No Ukrainian soldiers were killed but one was wounded in the Donbas conflict zone over the last 24 hours, presidential administration spokesman for the Anti-Terrorist Operation Colonel Andriy Lysenko said at a briefing in Kyiv on Monday, according to an UNIAN correspondent. *





codename-it.livejournal.com
"Over the last day, we haven't lost any Ukrainian soldiers, but one has been injured when stepping on a landmine near the Svitlodarsk reservoir," he said.

As UNIAN reported earlier, the combined Russian-separatist forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in eastern Ukraine four times overnight. 

****************





A Russian armored car has been photographed in Luhansk.
A A photograph showing a Russian BMP-97 armored car – a type of vehicle used only by the Russian armed forces – has been shown by the Bellingcat investigation group to have almost certainly been taken in Luhansk.

Of particular interest were BPM-97 mine-resistant, ambush protected (MRAP) vehicles that feature briefly in the video.




These Russian vehicles are not used by the Ukrainian military, and their presence inside Ukraine would be compelling evidence Russia has sent military vehicles into Ukraine. However, it has been impossible to find the position this video was filmed, so it has not been possible to confirm this was filmed inside Ukraine.

Yesterday a new image of a BPM-97 reportedly inside Ukraine was posted online by various sources.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ukrainian serviceman killed in demining operation in Luhansk region - authorities
22.09.2015
*Ukrainian serviceman killed in demining operation in Luhansk region - authorities*






A serviceman of the 92nd brigade from the Zhytomyr region has been killed demining the vicinity of the 29th roadblock near the village of Novotoshkivske in the Popasna district of the Luhansk region, and another soldier suffered injuries, the Luhansk region military-civilian administration said on Tuesday.

The injured soldier was taken to the Severodonetsk hospital and provided with medical assistance.

"Alas, landmines and pull-action mines explode in the Luhansk region practically every day. The reason for this situation is mines planted on vast territories," Luhansk region military-civilian administration head Georgy Tuka said.


----------



## Hindustani78

Illegal armed formations violate ceasefire for 9 times | Міністерство оборони України

*Wednesday, September 23*. DONBAS — According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, the situation was stable in the region.

About 06:00 and 07:00 p.m., the enemy’s snipers targeted the Ukrainian positions in Mayorsk. The enemy also used small arms and grenade launchers.

The illegal armed formations performed provocations near Zaytseve, Luhanske villages.

The Ukrainian servicemen did not open return fire observing the Minsk agreements.

Totally, the bandits violated the ceasefire for 9 times.

*****************

Red Cross delivers 275 tonnes of humanitarian aid to Donetsk residents : UNIAN news
23.09.2015 | 12:44
*The border guards who are serving on the demarcation line between the Ukrainian armed forces and illegal armed groups have handled a column of vehicles carrying humanitarian supplies to residents of the city of Donetsk. *




Red Cross / dt.ua
Trucks from the International Committee of the Red Cross have arrived from Dnipropetrovsk and are heading towards Donetsk, the State Border Guard Service's press service said.

"A total of 16 trucks have passed through the Buhas checkpoint. The vehicles were carrying food of long-term storage weighing more than 275 tonnes," the report says.


----------



## Hindustani78

Militants use 122 mm artillery near Donetsk | Міністерство оборони України
*Thursday, September 24*. DONBAS — According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, the illegal armed formations violated the ceasefire at night.

Yesterday evening, at 09:0 p.m., 10:00 p.m. and 11:00 p.m. the militants shelled the Ukrainian positions near Krysmke (Luhansk Oblast) with small arms.

The illegal armed formations attacked the Ukrainian mobile group near Zolote village with small arms.

Totally, yesterday, the illegal armed formations violated the ceasefire for 4 times.

Today, the enemy has shelled the Ukrainian servicemen in Zaytseve village with heavy gun.

In violation of the Minsk agreements, this night the militants shelled the ATO troops in Krasnohorivka (near Donetsk) with 122 mm artillery.

***************

*Wednesday, September 24*. DONBAS — “Taking advantage of absence of combat operations, the illegal armed formations vandalize the large Ukrainian enterprises. They dismount equipment and metallic constructions,” Maj. Gen. Borys Kremenetskyi, Chief of the Ukrainian party of the JCCC, stated during a meeting with the OSCE representatives.

The RF Frontier Service does not prevent export of scrap metal and equipment from temporary occupied territories but actually contribute to destruction of the Ukrainian industrial infrastructure in the region but its inactivity.

The Ukrainian party of the JCCC asked the OSCE JMM to check the facts of crimes of the illegal armed formations in order to inform the OSCE countries about these criminal activities

********************
One Ukrainian soldier killed, two wounded in Donbas in last day : UNIAN news

*One Ukrainian soldier was killed and another two were wounded in the Donbas conflict zone in the last 24 hours, presidential administration spokesman for the Anti-Terrorist Operation Colonel Andriy Lysenko said at a briefing in Kyiv on Thursday, according to an UNIAN correspondent. *

*"In the last day, we lost one soldier, and another two were injured as a result of stepping on a landmine near the Bakhmutka highway in Luhansk region," he said.

As UNIAN reported earlier, the combined Russian-separatist forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in eastern Ukraine four times overnight.

******************
Sector "M": Booby-trapped bodies found outside Donetsk : UNIAN news
Booby-trapped bodies have been revealed in the village of Sopyne in Donetsk region, the press officer of the Mariupol "M" sector Ihor Biriukov said on Thursday, according to Ukrainian TV Channel 112 Ukraina. 




REUTERS
"According to our informants, residents of the village of Sopyne invite to explore a certain site, as they suspect there are boxes of ammunition and explosives there, so specialists will work there. The worst thing is that, according to our reconnaissance, booby-trapped bodies of Ukrainian soldiers and militants have been found there. Specialists will be checking this information as well – a group has already left there, accompanied by two TV channels, which will broadcast the operation," he said.



*

Sep. 24, 2015
Iranian sniper heading to Donbas detained at Kyiv's Boryspil Airport - read on - uatoday.tv

Last week Italian soldier was arrested trying to join Russian-led militants in east Ukraine



*UNIAN: *The border guards of Kyiv's Boryspil International Airport have detained a sniper from the Islamic Republic of Iran, who was going to fight on the side of the Russian-backed militants in eastern Ukraine, according to a report by the State Border Service of Ukraine.

The internal security department of the State Border Guard Service's administration was informed beforehand about the Iranian citizen's plans to illegally get to militant-controlled territory in Donbas to join a terrorist group and participate in the fighting in the country's east.

The man was detained at the Boryspil checkpoint by State Border Guard Service officers during passport control of passengers who arrived from Tbilisi, Georgia.

During the examination of his baggage, the officers found a tactical bag, a set of a military uniform (a camouflage jacket), tactical ankle boots, folding knives, a headtorch and a flashlight, military thermal underwear, slippers for silent walk, a military first aid kit, and others.






The man confessed that he was a professional sniper and served in the army of Iran.

An investigation is underway.


----------



## Hindustani78

One Ukrainian soldier wounded in Donbas conflict zone in last day : UNIAN news

*No Ukrainian soldiers were killed but one was wounded in the Donbas conflict zone over the last 24 hours, presidential administration spokesman for the Anti-Terrorist Operation Colonel Andriy Lysenko said at a briefing in Kyiv on Friday, according to an UNIAN correspondent. *




Photo from UNIAN
"Over the last day, we haven't lost any Ukrainian soldiers, but one was injured as a result of shelling of ATO forces near the town of Avdiyivka," Lysenko said.

As UNIAN reported earlier, the combined Russian-separatist forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in eastern Ukraine four times overnight.
****************
Militants try to provoke armed standoff with ATO forces on Friday : UNIAN news
*One episode of chaotic fire on the Ukrainian positions by the Russian proxies in the Donbas conflict zone was recorded today, from 06:00 to 18:00 Kyiv time, according to the ATO press center. *




REUTERS
"At about 16:00 Kyiv time, the militants fired from a grenade launcher and small arms at our outpost near the village of Zaitseve on Artemivsk direction," reads the report.

Also, close to 16:30, the mercenaries shelled the positions of the Ukrainian troops near Zaitseve using a grenade launcher from the temporarily occupied territory, still failing to draw the ATO forces into an armed standoff.

"Ten grenades fell 100 meters short of our positions," the press center reported.
***************

Russian major captured in Donetsk region sentenced for 14 years in jail - read on - uatoday.tv
Vladimir Strakov is accused of waging war against Ukraine under the command of Russia's top general Gerasimov

Russian army officer *Vladimir Starkov*, detained in late July near Donetsk in a military truck full of ammunition, has been sentenced to 14 years in prison with asset seizure.

That's according to the ruling of Dzerzhynsk district court in Donetsk region, Ukraine's chief prosecutor Anatoliy Matios wrote on his Facebook page.

Starkov, 37, from Russia's Kirov region, was captured on July 25 with a cargo of military equipment in eastern Ukraine and later charged with terrorism.

In early August, SBU advisor Yuri Tandit suggested that the Russian major Vladimir Starkov could be exchanged for the Ukrainian prisoners. No decision on this matter has been made.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Enemy keeps carrying out provocations | Міністерство оборони України

According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, yesterday the enemy’s sniper targeted the Ukrainian position near Zaytseve, the enemy also used a grenade launcher and small arms.

The enemy keeps carrying out provocations against the Ukrainian positions.

Totally, yesterday, the illegal armed formations shelled the Ukrainian troops for 4 times, carried out 4 provocations.

This morning the situation is stable without violations.

***************

at 18.35 the enemy sniper was shooting through our strong point in the village Zaitsev. And about 21 hours, again near the village Zaitsev militants struck by ATU forces with small arms and grenade launchers.It should be noted and provocative actions of mercenaries. In occupied territory enemy opens fire toward the boundary line, hoping to answer the Armed Forces of Ukraine in order to accuse us of disrupting the peace agreements. 

Often this is done to create an image for the pro-Russian television.

That night at 21 o'clock, so mercenaries used small arms near Trinity. And almost 22 hours with automatic grenade towards criminals beat our strong points in the Leninsky and Kirov. Grenades were going on dekilkasot meters from the Ukrainian position.Generally during the day yesterday, illegal armed groups deliberately fired 4 times Ukrainian units 4 times provocative mercenaries opened fire on the temporarily occupied territory.

All truce violations recorded in Artemovsk direction.Today, 26 September, from midnight to 6 am in the area ATO kept silence

******************


----------



## Hindustani78

Militants still make attempts to involve Ukrainian servicemen in fighting | Міністерство оборони України
Sunday, September 27. DONBAS – According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, the situation was almost stable in the region. Militants shelled three times the Ukrainian positions in Artemivsk direction. Mercenaries used small arms, heavy guns against Lozove village. The enemy’s sniper targeted the Ukrainian positions in this region, too. The illegal armed formations made provocations in the direction of the demarcation line. According to recon data, there are conflicts among the militants regarding the order and discipline.

**************

In one of the settlements Maryinsky district, Donetsk region, in a building owned farms, military personnel of civil-military cooperation found 47 shells of caliber 152 mm, one 80 mm shell, 26 rounds of 30 mm caliber, as well as fragments of shells MLRS "Smerch" that unexploded.















*******************
One Ukrainian soldier killed, another wounded in Donbas in last day : UNIAN news
*One Ukrainian soldier was killed and another one was wounded in the Donbas conflict zone on Saturday, presidential administration press secretary for Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) issues Colonel Oleksandr Motuzianyk said in Kyiv on Sunday, according to an UNIAN correspondent. *




REUTERS
"One soldier was killed and another one was injured in a landmine blast near the [militant-held] town of Horlivka," Motuzianyk said.

The ATO press center in turn reported that there was no complete ceasefire in the past 24 hours in the ATO zone. The truce from midnight to 20:00 local time on Saturday collapsed in three attacks on Ukrainian positions in the Artemivsk sector at the end of the day.

At about 20:00, 22:00 and 24:00 on Saturday, Russian-backed militants used small arms and heavy machine guns to shell positions of the Ukrainian military in the village of Lozove. The Ukrainian troops were also under sniper fire.

"What is more, at 20:50 and 23:10 local time, militants in the temporarily occupied territory near the village of Troyitske used automatic grenade launchers to shell in the direction of the contact line, trying to provoke an armed standoff with the ATO forces," the ATO press center said.

After midnight on September 27, the Russian-backed terrorists again fired on the Ukrainian strongholds in Lozove.

*******************
Poroshenko: Each day of Donbas war costs Ukraine about $5 mln : UNIAN news

"Each day of the war in Donbas costs us around $5 million dollars that we could have invested into sustainable development. And the crisis with internally displaced persons, 1.5 million people, is the biggest problem not only for Ukraine, but also for the whole region," he said at the summit in New York.

In his words, Ukraine aspires to peace and prosperity and, together with partner states, exerts maximum efforts to settle the conflict by peaceful diplomatic means.

"After putting an end to the military aggression, establishing peace and restoring Ukraine's full sovereignty over Donbas region and Crimea, it will be extremely important to bring millions of people back to a normal life, restore economic and social infrastructure on sustainable development principles," he said.

"Ukraine stands ready to accomplish this uneasy task and calls upon all international partners to cooperate towards this end," he added.
***************
Explosion rocks Ukrainian port city of Odesa - watch on - uatoday.tv

Police investigate the blast that hit administrative building of the security service


A blast rocked the administrative building of the Security Service of Ukraine in the Black Sea port city of Odesa early on September 27.

The explosion was so powerful that windows were smashed a few blocks* from the epicentre of the blast*.

The Stalin-era building of the Security Service sustained the most damage. Doors, windows and parts of the facade were blown out. The explosion also damaged cars parked nearby.

No one was hurt and police are investigating the incident.

**************


----------



## gomerker23

Фермеры Херсонщины в отчаянии: закупочная цена на огурцы упала до 40 коп. за кило, клубника никому не нужна | Типичный Херсон




Kherson farmers in despair: the purchase price of cucumbers fell to 40 kopecks. per kilo, strawberry nobody needs

All the roads are blocked in the Crimea "Right Sector"! And machines Kherson vegetables and fruits do not miss! And dealers in the wholesale market in the village of digging, using the situation, accept agricultural products for next to nothing: people in a panic!
The village Gladkovka Golopristanskogo area gathered at the village council, tried to reach out to the government. The head of the village council, Alexander Foroschuk Gladkovsovskogo instead that would reach out to people and help some advice, or just to support their constituents, he hid himself from them.
People's indignation knew no bounds, especially emotionally, and bitterly complained about the life selchanka Lyudmila Kalita: "Until when above us ordinary people will scoff? With these calloused hands we make all the! After all, in our village there is no work: only survives due to the crop grown! So now we can not sell it even at the lowest price! Why do we live? What to wear, shoe, teach your children and grandchildren? Every election promise to hold the village of gas, and things are out there! I want one thing: to let any of the politicians whom we choose to come to our village, help us and will interpret why our fruits and vegetables are not allowed in the Crimea? What legally blocked our "way of life"? "Eugene Garden as he returned from the army in 1996 to his native village Gladkovka and took up farming.
"What my family and I just do not planted! Even the grapes, while it is not impaired! Now I have 5 greenhouses with cucumbers, small field with Chinese cabbage. But the trouble is that fertilizer, fuel and seeds, film - I buy taken off the price of the dollar, and now take my cucumbers - for mere pennies: 40, 60, and the ruble - is this happiness! Think for yourself: to start the season - I need at least a hundred thousand hryvnia! Fertilizer bag weighing 25 kg - worth 1,200 hryvnia, one roll of film costs 2000 hryvnia, a ton of coal - 4,000 hryvnia, the car of wood - 6000, one packet of seeds - 800 hryvnia. And I need 10 tons of coal, and it is 40 thousand hryvnia, five trucks of firewood - is 20 thousand hryvnia. Now I'm even in Kopan is not profitable to go: to take a ton of cucumbers, it is necessary to pay 200 hryvnia for petrol, but for cucumbers, I get 400 hryvnia, minus 200 for one ton I earn only 200 hryvnia !!!
It's not even funny! Try to work in forty-degree heat in the greenhouse! We in this season even thermometers in greenhouses burst - was so hot! I'm with my wife at 4 am - in a greenhouse, ate lunch, and again in the greenhouse until the night! One summer my wife even lost consciousness from such heat! And now to give everything for nothing? All posters write, Crimea - it is Ukraine, we believe that Krymchaks - our Ukrainian brothers! And they themselves are now to not let anyone. Crimeans without fruits and vegetables will not go, they bring all of Turkey. But we - the Ukrainian patriots, so hard work grow a rich harvest, will remain with nothing! Last year at this time I had been, and wood and coal (gas in the village still do not have). And now only the children to school barely raised! "- Complains Eugene Garden.
"And my so big, juicy strawberries at the normal price, too, no one needs! But I have under every bush - drip irrigation, blackberries, all tied up, raspberries - too! Not a weed in the fields! I can safely assure you: I have the best strawberries in the field! And I say now, "sold in Europe!" But there are all markets for a long time divided, one of Poland strawberries supplies almost all of Europe! And to establish other markets takes time. The supermarkets also take not profitable: besides, they do not pay the money immediately, but after two or three weeks, so still warn that half of the goods will be written off as the **** up! And embedded in the price of goods percentage of write-offs allegedly not guess! That's how we live! You look at the field: melons do not even clean - is not profitable, and this situation with vegetables and fruits throughout the area! "- Complains a farmer Igor Zhdanyuk.
How the situation will be resolved with the road to the Crimea - is not known. But if it is not accepted some compromise, the consequences can be the most radical.


----------



## gomerker23

Ukrainian farmers and busyness owners suffer


Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## T-55

Donetsk Republic Army Recruiting Video

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

*Tuesday, September 29*. DONBAS — According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, yesterday, the situation was almost stable in the region. At night the enemy shelled our positions.

In Artemivsk direction, about 08:00 p.m. and 11:00 p.m., the militants used grenade launchers and heavy guns against the Ukrainian position in Zaytseve village. Moreover, about 08:00 p.m. the bandits used small arms near Travneve. At 10:50 p.m., the illegal armed formations shelled the Ukrainian positions in Mayorsk.

At 08:25 p.m., the enemy attacked Staryi Aydar with small arms.

Totally, the enemy violated the ceasefire 5 times yesterday.

*****************

The officers of the Institute of Aviation and Air Defence National University of Defense of Ukraine conducted practical exercises at the military units of the Air Force of Ukraine.Students worked directly at the command post of tactical aviation brigade, air defense and radio crews, using as complexes of automation, and in a manual mode. 

Thus they actively use experience of troops in operations against terrorism.- During the classes we focus our attention on the organization of the protection and defense of military objects camouflage maneuver exercise, that maintain their capabilities, - stressed the head of the occupation forces air defense experts, Professor of anti-aircraft missile troops Vasily Melnichenko.Flight of polished his training, personally performing flights on training and combat aircraft and helicopters.


----------



## Hindustani78

Illegal armed formations violated ceasefire yesterday evening | Міністерство оборони України

*Wednesday, September 30.* DONBAS — According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation HQ, yesterday, the situation along the demarcation line was stable.

Meanwhile, in the evening the illegal armed formations violated the ceasefire. Militants shelled the Ukrainian position near Krasnohorivka with small arms, heavy guns and APC armament. Bandits used a 120 mm mortar in violation of the Minsk agreements. The ATO troops opened the return fire.

Totally, yesterday, the pro-Russian bandits violated the ceasefire for four times.

*****************
September 30, JCCC observes ceasefire along demarcation line since 12:00 | Міністерство оборони України
Wednesday, September 30. DONBAS – As of 04:00 p.m., both parties of the JCCC controls and coordinates, in close coordination with the OSCE SMM, the ceasefire along the demarcation line in the east of Ukraine. The Ukrainian Armed Forces observe the Minsk agreements! There have not been observed the cases of the ceasefire violation since 12:00.

*********************
Four militant attacks on Ukrainian troops overnight : UNIAN news
*The combined Russian-separatist forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in eastern Ukraine four times overnight, the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) wrote on Facebook on Wednesday. 
*

"From 18:00 to midnight on September 30, the situation remained calm along the demarcation line, but in the evening the militants violated the ceasefire outside Donetsk," the report says.

From 19:55 to 22:30, the Russian proxies were firing small arms, heavy machine guns and also from infantry fighting vehicles on a fortified position of the Ukrainian troops near the town of Krasnohorivka. In addition, in violation of the Minsk agreements, the occupiers were using 120mm mortars. The Ukrainian Armed Forces returned fire using small arms, the press center said.

"From midnight to 06:00 on September 30, the Kremlin-backed mercenaries were not using weapons along the demarcation line," the press center said.

*************

*No Ukrainian soldiers were killed but one was wounded in the Donbas conflict zone over the last 24 hours, presidential administration spokesman for the Anti-Terrorist Operation Colonel Andriy Lysenko said at a briefing in Kyiv on Wednesday, according to an UNIAN correspondent. *
*
"Over the last day, we haven't lost any Ukrainian soldiers, but one was injured during demining," Lysenko said.

As UNIAN reported earlier, the combined Russian-separatist forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in eastern Ukraine four times overnight.
**************

*


----------



## Hindustani78

Yesterday illegal armed formations violate ceasefire twice | Міністерство оборони України

Thursday, October 1. DONBAS – According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, yesterday, the situation was not almost stable. Militants performed some provocations in the region.

Near Zaytseve village at 08:50 p.m. the mercenaries sporadically shelled the Ukrainian servicemen with grenade launchers and heavy guns.

At 11:00 p.m. the illegal armed formations sporadically shelled the Ukrainian positions in Luhanske (Artemivsk direction).

Totally, yesterday, the illegal armed formations violated the ceasefire twice.

*****************

*Two Ukrainian soldiers wounded in Donbas conflict zone in last day : UNIAN news*

*No Ukrainian soldiers were killed but two were wounded in the Donbas conflict zone over the last 24 hours, presidential administration spokesman for the Anti-Terrorist Operation Colonel Andriy Lysenko said at a briefing in Kyiv on Thursday, according to an UNIAN correspondent. *




REUTERS
"Over the last day, we haven't lost any Ukrainian soldiers, but two were injured as a result of stepping on a landmine," Lysenko said.

The combined Russian-separatist forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in eastern Ukraine twice overnight, he said.

As UNIAN reported earlier, on September 29, no Ukrainian soldiers were killed but one was wounded in the Donbas conflict zone.


----------



## Hindustani78

In Kiev on October 2 Kushuhumskomu cemetery burial ceremony 6-fighters who died during the heroic fierce battles with Russian aggressors at the end of August 2014 under Ilovaisky.
The event was attended by Acting Military Commissioner Zaporizhzhya regional military commissariat Colonel Mikhail Logvinov, local authorities, NGOs, religious denominations, and journalists.Colonel Mikhail Logvinov said that only 2014-2015 years on Kushuhumskomu cemetery were buried 117 nameless heroes, of which 33 are identified and established names.- 

The end they fulfilled their duty to protect their homeland, with his life by stopping the advance of Russian troops invaded the territory of Ukraine, - said the officer.After a minute of silence in memory of the heroes who gave their lives for Ukraine, there was a triple salute

.Glory to heroes!






























OSCE spots three AN-2 planes in occupied territory in Donetsk region : UNIAN news

*The OSCE Special Monitoring Mission (SMM) to Ukraine has reported it spotted three Antonov AN-2 "Colt"-type aircraft in occupied territory in Donetsk region on September 29. *




REUTERS
"Aerial surveillance imagery available to the SMM revealed the presence, on September 29, of three aircraft (Antonov AN-2 "Colt") next to a graded earth airstrip in the area of the "Donetsk People's Republic" ("DPR")-controlled village of Rozivka (35km north-east of Donetsk)," the mission said on October 2 in its update, which is based on information received as of October 1, 2015.

Also on September 29, aerial surveillance imagery showed 29 main battle tanks (type unknown), six military-type trucks, and 11 pieces of unidentified equipment in the area of the "Luhansk People's Republic" ("LPR")-controlled village of Kruhlyk (32km south-west of Luhansk), in what was assessed to be a training area, the SMM said.
************


----------



## Hindustani78

OSCE reports 30 militant tanks near Ukrainian Mariupol : UNIAN news

*The OSCE Special Monitoring Mission (SMM) to Ukraine has reported that its unmanned aerial vehicle spotted groups of main battle tanks (MBTs) in several militant-held villages near the Ukrainian-controlled city of Mariupol in Donetsk region. *




REUTERS
"The SMM unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) spotted, in violation of the respective withdrawal lines, two MBTs (type unknown) in "Donetsk People's Republic" ("DPR")-controlled Michurine (55km north-east of Mariupol), two MBTs in "DPR"-controlled Bezimenne (29km east of Mariupol), and 20 MBTs in "DPR"-controlled Sontseve (61m north-east of Mariupol)," the mission said on October 3 in its update, which is based on information received as of October 2, 2015.

"The UAV also recorded beyond the respective withdrawal lines six MBTs, 26 armoured personnel carriers (APCs), and at least 15 military trucks in the area of "DPR"-controlled Komsomolske (74km north-east of Mariupol). It spotted at least 12 APCs and several military trucks in Bezimenne," the report said.

The SMM said it had visited five Ukrainian Armed Forces heavy weapons holding areas corresponding with the withdrawal lines, and observed that some of the weapons were being relocated to two nearby sites, one of which was in a populated settlement. "One of the locations was found empty of weapons where the SMM had recorded 12 towed anti-tank guns (MT-12 Rapira, 100mm) during its previous visit on August 15," the update said.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Enemy observes ceasefire | Міністерство оборони України
Monday, October 05.* DONBAS — Yesterday, the enemy observed the ceasefire in the region. Meanwhile, the illegal armed formations made some provocations with automatic grenade launchers near Hranitne.

The actual absence of attacks permits to realize social and humanitarian works. CIMIC group renews water supply and repairs roads. CIMIC officers delivered 5 tons of coal to Aleksiyvka village (Donetsk oblast).

******************

*Monday, October 05.* DONBAS — Specialists carry out works regarding search, exhumation and transportation of bodies of the fallen Ukrainian soldiers. The representatives of the National Military Historical Museum of Ukraine found a body of fallen soldier.

According to Lt. Col. Oleksandr Hvozdkov, Chief of CIMIC Group, a serviceman died from a direct hit of the enemy’s heavy artillery into a protective facility. The experts transported the body to Dnipropetrovsk for expertise and identification.






Monday, October 05. DONBAS – According to the agreements, the Ukrainian Armed Forces started practical phase of withdrawal of tanks and artillery with a caliber of less than 100 mm. Tank units in Luhansk oblast are the first to withdraw weapons. Ukrainian servicemen withdraw T-64 and T-72 tanks, 85 mm artillery guns and 82 mm mortars. The actions of the Ukrainian party are monitored by the OSCE representatives.


























Two Ukrainian soldiers killed, five wounded in landmine blast in Donbas : UNIAN news

*Two Ukrainian soldiers were killed and another five were wounded in a landmine blast on Sunday evening while patrolling their sector in the Donbas conflict zone, representative of the Donbas Battalion Yevhen Shevchenko said on Monday, according to Ukrainian TV Channel 112. *




Photo from mil.gov.ua
"The soldiers who came to their rescue also got blown up by a landmine. Two or three soldiers from the 37th battalion were wounded. One our soldier and one theirs died. In addition, five soldiers were injured, two of them are from the Donbas Battalion, and another three are soldiers of the Ukrainian Armed Forces," Shevchenko said.

According to him, the condition of one of the wounded soldiers from the Donbas Battalion is serious, but there is no threat to his life. The other has minor injuries.

"An enemy sabotage and reconnaissance group seems to have worked at our positions, directly behind the demarcation line," Shevchenko said.

Presidential administration for Anti-Terrorist Operation issues Andriy Lysenko reported on Sunday that two Ukrainian servicemen had been wounded after stepping on a booby trap in the ATO zone.

Ukrainian army reports beginning of armored vehicles, light weapons withdrawal in Luhansk region

The withdrawal of armored vehicles and weapons with calibers under 100mm began in Luhansk region on Monday, press officer of the anti-terrorist operation (ATO_)in Donbas Ruslan Tkachuk said.

"A message signaling the withdrawal of armored vehicles and armaments to a distance of 15 kilometers from the contact line was received by Ukrainian Armed Forces units stationed in Sector A in the morning of October 5. So, the synchronous withdrawal of T-64 and T-72 tanks from the frontline and, in some areas, of 85mm D-48 and D-44 anti-tank guns and 82mm 2B-9 mortars began in Luhansk region at 11 a.m. today. The entire action was coordinated with members of the OSCE Special Monitoring Mission. Media representatives are at work," says a report posted on the official website of Tkachuk.

Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko said after the October 2 negotiations in Paris that Ukraine would start the withdrawal of weapons smaller than 100mm in caliber from the contact line in Donbas on October 3. He said the 'Normandy format' leaders had agreed on withdrawing light weapons within 41 days.

Preparations started on October 3. For instance, lists of armaments due to be pulled back from the contact line to distances of at least 15 kilometers were drawn up and harmonized with members of the OSCE Special Monitoring Mission.

The army operation press center said on October 4 that the end of hostilities and direct shelling incidents make it possible to launch the scheduled withdrawal of hardware and armaments under 100mm in caliber.

Before the withdrawal actually started, the conflicting sides had submitted to the OSCE the lists of their armaments and hardware to be moved to designated areas at least 15 kilometers away from the contact line.


----------



## vostok

Ministry of Internal Affairs of Ukraine cooperates with ISIS (eng subs)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Ukraine says four soldiers wounded in rebel attack despite truce| Reuters

The Ukrainian military said on Wednesday pro-Russian separatists had violated a ceasefire in the east of the country by firing an anti-tank missile and wounding four soldiers, even as President Petro Poroshenko hailed a "real truce".

The ceasefire has been holding in recent weeks and an agreement to extend a pullback of weapons from the frontline has spurred hopes for the fragile peace process.

"Today illegal armed groups, cynically ignoring the peace agreements, violated the ceasefire ... The fighters carried out an attack with an anti-tank missile," the Ukrainian military said in a Facebook post.

The attack undermines earlier comments by Poroshenko, who said the recent lull in fighting heralded a new phase in Ukraine's efforts to quell the separatist uprising.

"We managed to pause the hot phase of the conflict. The main thing is that we managed to cease hostilities ... It is not just a ceasefire already. It is a real truce," he said in a speech to a military academy in Kiev.

However he did caution that the conflict, in which more than 8,000 people have died since April 2014, was not over.

"It is somewhat a new reality, but you should stay on your guard, victory is still far away. We must not only return the Donbass (east Ukraine) but also defend the whole of Ukraine," he said.

Separatists did not immediately respond to Kiev's accusation but they have reported occasional violations of the ceasefire from the Ukrainian side in the past two weeks.

(Reporting by Alessandra Prentice; Editing by Gareth Jones)


----------



## Hindustani78

Two Ukrainian soldiers wounded in Donbas conflict zone in last day : UNIAN news

*No Ukrainian soldiers were killed but two were wounded in the Donbas conflict zone over the last 24 hours, presidential administration spokesman for the Anti-Terrorist Operation Colonel Andriy Lysenko said at a briefing in Kyiv on Friday, according to an UNIAN correspondent. *




mil.gov.ua
"Over the last day, we haven't lost any Ukrainian soldiers, but two were injured as a result of stepping on a landmine in Yasynuvata district of Donetsk region and near the village of Stanytsia Luhanska," Lysenko said.

As UNIAN reported earlier, on October 7, no Ukrainian soldiers were killed but four were wounded in the Donbas conflict zone.


----------



## Hindustani78

Press ATU headquarters reports that allegations about militants allegedly tank shelling today, October 10, Ukrainian military Donetsk is an outright lie.Such statements opposing sides trying to hide their provocation. 

In particular, today about 13 hours militants opened fire with small arms in the direction of our strong point near the village of Berdyansk, Mariupol that direction.Unlike fighters who regularly carry out armed provocations on the contact line and do the obstacles in the international observers of the OSCE mission, force ATO fully perform agreements and Minsk are most open to representatives of Observation Mission.

**************

Absolutely calm 24 hrs in Donbas : UNIAN news

*The situation in the Donbas conflict was absolutely calm in the last day, the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) wrote on Facebook on Saturday. *




dpsu.gov.ua
"The combined Russian-separatist forces didn't attack Ukrainian army positions and complied with the ceasefire. There were no cases of opening fire near the demarcation line," the report says.

It is noted that, using the ceasefire, the ATO forces are carrying out fortification work on the defense lines and help the residents of Donbas to restore the region.

"Every day, in every direction, the groups of officers of civil-military cooperation study the urgent problems of the population, involve means of volunteers, international charitable organizations, and public funding to rebuild infrastructure," the press center said.

**********************

Hrytsak: 153 Ukrainians still held captive by Russian proxies : UNIAN news

*As of today, 153 Ukrainians are being held captive by the combined Russian-separatist forces, while 801 are missed in action (MIA), Chairman of the SBU Security Service of Ukraine Vasyl Hrytsak said in an interview with journalists at the training center of the SBU in Kyiv region on Saturday. *




REUTERS
"As of today, 153 Ukrainians are being held captive by the militants, while 801 are MIAs," he said.

At the same time, he expressed hope that the Ukrainian side would be able to release the prisoners in the near future.

"The talks for the release of prisoners continue every day. Today, three our officers are on the demarcation line. This morning, one volunteer went to negotiate in Donetsk. I hope these talks will be successful," Hrytsak said.

*************
Poroshenko: More than 93,000 soldiers took part in hostilities : UNIAN news

*More than 93,000 participants of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) took part in hostilities and have the right to receive the relevant status, Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko said during the All-Ukrainian Forum of ATO participants on Saturday. *




REUTERS
"Almost 108,000 people are now involved in ATO. More than 93,000 are direct participants in hostilities and are entitled to receive the relevant status. A total of 90% of them have already taken advantage of this right and received certificates of combatants," he said.

The President also said that the military budget for 2016 would provide a significant increase in cash security of Ukrainian military.

According to Poroshenko, a total of 210,000 Ukrainians came for military service during six waves of mobilization.

***************
There are some 200 militant training bases in Ukraine - Ukraine's State Security Service - watch on - uatoday.tv

Russian-led militants train snipers, tank mechanics and artillery targeting specialists 

Ukraine's Security Service (SBU) chief *Vasyl Hrytsak* says there are almost 200 militant training bases operating in Ukraine.

Hrytsak says that the so-called Donetsk People's Republic accommodates 58 militant training bases, whereas there are 53 such bases the neighboring self-proclaimed Luhansk People's Republic 53.

*More than two dozen militant training bases are located in Ukraine's Crimea annexed by Russia, and one base is located in the Russia-backed breakaway region of Transnistria.*

*There are also bases in Russia-backed Abkhazia, with the remainder in Russia's Rostov region, which shares a border with Ukraine.*

Hrytsak explains that* some of these bases specialize in training snipers, tank mechanics, armoured personnel carrier drivers, and artillery targeting spotters.*

*"We know who head these divisions," the SBU head sead.*

According to the SBU data, currently there are 153 Ukrainians are *held in captivity by Russian-led militants*. 

_"153 Ukrainians are held in militant captivity, while 801 Ukrainians are considered missing,"_ *Hrytsak reported*.


----------



## Hindustani78

Russian proxies resort to several armed provocations overnight : UNIAN news

*The situation in the Donbas conflict was rather calm in the last day, but the combined Russian-separatist forces made several armed provocations, the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) wrote on Facebook on Monday. *




REUTERS
"At 22:55 Kyiv time, the mercenaries started firing on our positions near the village of Shyrokyne. At 00:35 and 00:37, they started firing small arms on our positions near the village of Novotroitske," the report says.

Adhering to the Minsk agreements, the Ukrainian Armed Forces didn't return fire, the headquarters said.

As UNIAN reported earlier, on October 10, no Ukrainian soldiers were killed or injured in the Donbas conflict zone. Near the village of Berdianske not far from Mariupol, the militants were firing small arms in the direction of a Ukrainian fortified position, but the Ukrainian troops did not respond.
*******************
Cache with weapons discovered in Luhansk region - SBU : UNIAN news


*The Security Service of Ukraine reported on discovering together with police of a cache with an arsenal of weapons in the village of Sirotino in eastern Ukrainian Luhansk region. *




Law enforcement officers found a cache with weapons / sbu.gov.ua
It is noted that the hideout, arranged in an abandoned building near one of the recreation centers, held an anti-tank mounted grenade launcher with 21 grenades, three Kalashnikov rifles, two automatic grenade launchers with 200 grenades, a heavy machine gun, another Kalashnikov machine gun, eight portable anti-tank grenade launchers, 16 hand grenades, two land mines, two optical sights for grenade launchers, about 5,000 cartridges of various calibers and other military equipment.





Law enforcers are investigating the fact, seeking to identify those involved in the illegal possession of weapons / sbu.gov.ua
"Law enforcers are working to identify those involved in the illegal possession of weapons," said the statement of the SBU press service.





sbu.gov.ua
As UNIAN reported earlier, on October 7, aerial reconnaissance of the Dnipro-1 Regiment identified military hardware of the Russian-terrorist forces.





Screenshot
In particular, 16 tanks at the base outside the village of Solntsevo were spotted, as well as four Ural trucks for munitions transportation, and five D-30 howitzers near the village of Bohdanivka.


----------



## Hindustani78

Soldier killed in east Ukraine, minister blames rogue group| Reuters


*A Ukrainian serviceman was killed and two wounded in separatist eastern regions despite a ceasefire deal, Ukraine's defense minister said on Wednesday, suggesting a rogue group not controlled by rebel authorities could be behind the attack.*

The truce has been largely holding since the start of September, allowing the two sides to extend a pull-back of weapons and raising hopes for the fragile peace process.

The attack, the first in several weeks to result in a fatality on the Ukrainian side, took place on Tuesday when separatists fired grenade launchers at Ukrainian forces, Defence Minister Stepan Poltorak said.

*"We're finding out exactly what happened. On the other side there are people who aren't controlled by the leadership of the so-called DNR and LNR (self-proclaimed separatist republics), therefore our representative and the Russian representative are checking the facts. Only after that will a decision be taken on our further actions," he said.*

The withdrawal of weapons from the frontline was agreed on condition both sides fully respect the ceasefire.

Fighting between Ukrainian government forces and the separatists in Ukraine's eastern Donetsk and Luhansk regions has killed more than 8,000 people since mid-April 2014. Russia denies Western and Kiev's charges of direct involvement in the conflict.

(Reporting by Natalia Zinetrs; Writing by Alessandra Prentice; Editing by Janet Lawrence)

**************


Wednesday, October 14. DONBAS – According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation, the situation is stable in the region. Meanwhile, yesterday the militants performed provocations and shelled the Ukrainian positions with grenade launchers near Avdiyvka. One serviceman is killed and two servicemen are wounded. The Ukrainian party reported about this event to the OSCE Special Monitoring Mission and JCCC.


----------



## T-55




----------



## Hindustani78

Випробувальний політ за участю Президента - YouTube


----------



## Enver Paşa

The Russian criminal gang around putin the maniac acting arrogantly in Syria to help Asad the murderer while their own thugs in east ukraine spread terror against civilians.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Practical phase of Polish-Ukrainian exercise is over*

*Thursday, October 15*. IVANO-FRANKIVSK — The participants of exercise increase interoperability while working out air safety operations; accomplish joint tasks in the regional collective security. The flying crews share experience and enhance their practical skills.

The AF aviation and air defence units of both countries work out security tasks and actions in case of terror actions, etc.

Six aircrafts and helicopters of the Ukrainian AF and one Polish AF airlifter are involved in the exercise.
























Remains of three Ukrainian soldiers found in Donetsk airport : UNIAN news

*The remains of three Ukrainian military have been found шn the territory of еру Donetsk airport, the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) wrote on Facebook on Thursday. *




REUTERS
"Black Tulip, a Ukrainian volunteer organization, continues to search for the remains of the fallen troops in the ATO zone. Participants of "Evacuation-200" operation, with the assistance of the Civil military cooperation were able to carry out search operations in the territory of Donetsk airport. As a result, they discovered the remains of three Ukrainian soldiers and sent them for DNA identification," the press center said.

As UNIAN reported earlier, there were no violations of the Minsk agreements in ATO zone in last day, which made it possible to continue equipping positions, prepare military hardware and weapons for the withdrawal from the demarcation line under the Minsk accords.


----------



## Hindustani78

Militants violate ceasefire, two Ukrainian soldiers wounded : UNIAN news

*Militants have been provoking the Ukrainian troops in Donbas on October 17, according to the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation. *




REUTERS
Two Ukrainian soldiers were wounded as a result of militants opening fire from small arms on Ukrainian positions near the villages of Pisky and Shyrokine on October 17, according to Colonel Oleksandr Motuzianyk, President's envoy for ATO issues who spoke at a briefing on Sunday.

Oleksandr Motuzianyk also said the Ukrainian border guards have recorded two enemy drones along the line of contact. Two border guards noticed the enemy's UAV on the administrative border between Kherson region and temporarily occupied territory of Crimea.

Motuzyanik also noted that the combined military-law enforcement mobile groups detained two vehicles with illegal cargo at a Zaitseve checkpoint and another four vehicles with contraband near Alexandropol and Novotroitske in Donetsk region.

"At the same time, the Ukrainian military ensured passage through Novotroitske checkpoints of seven truckloads with humanitarian aid from the International Committee of the Red Cross," said Colonel Motuzianyk.

The Ukrainian military have been fortifying their positions, preparing equipment and weapons for the winter. Landmine clearance experts have not stopped their work. "Over the past week alone, they have cleared more than 100 mines and explosive objects that were planted in civilian facilities," reads the statement of the ATO press center.

Against the background of statements by the self-proclaimed leaders of the so-called "DPR-LPR" on postponement of the sham elections in the mythical "People's Republics", and also tough measures imposed by the Russian curators against leaders of local armed gangs who disagree with the ideology of the Minsk agreements, panic among local militants has been observed.

"Many of those who participated in the armed conflict, nurture intentions to move to Russia along with their families, for permanent residence; while those whose hands are not stained with blood get rid of their weapons," the press center says.


----------



## TaiShang

As it should be.

***

Section “Meet Russia” contains direct, student-friendly language with illustrated maps explaining that “Russia is a big powerful country – the biggest country in the world.”






Oxford’s new geography textbook names Crimea as part of Russia

One of the world’s leading academic publishers, Oxford University Press, has apparently recognized Crimea as a part of Russia under international law.
RT.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

One Ukrainian soldier killed, another wounded in Donbas in last day : UNIAN news
20.10.2015 | 15:01

*One Ukrainian soldier was killed and another one was wounded in the Donbas conflict zone in the last day, presidential administration press secretary for Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) issues Colonel Oleksandr Motuzianyk said at a briefing in Kyiv on Tuesday, according to an UNIAN correspondent. *




REUTERS
"There were no militant attacks on our positions in the last day. In addition, the Ukrainian army didn't record overflights by enemy drones in Donbas," Motuzianyk said.

"However, one soldier was killed and another one was wounded in the village of Novotroitske in Donetsk region as a result of stepping on an explosive device," he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

*One Ukrainian soldier wounded in Donbas conflict zone in last day : UNIAN news

No Ukrainian soldiers were killed but one was wounded in the Donbas conflict zone over the last 24 hours, head of the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) headquarters, Colonel Oleksandr Motuzianyk said at a briefing on Thursday, according to an UNIAN correspondent. *




REUTERS
"Over the last day, we haven't lost any Ukrainian soldiers, but one was injured as a result of stepping on a landmine near the town of Zolote in Luhansk region," Motuzianyk said.

As UNIAN reported earlier, the situation was calm in the Donbas conflict zone overnight, which enabled the Ukrainian military to continue withdrawing small-caliber weapons from the demarcation line.

**************
OSCE: One DPR militant killed in 'exchange of fire' near Donetsk airport : UNIAN news
*The OSCE Special Monitoring Mission (SMM) to Ukraine has reported on a cross shootout between the combined Russian-separatist forces and the Ukrainian military near Donetsk airport. *




Photo from UNIAN
"At the Joint Centre for Control and Co-ordination (JCCC) observation post at Donetsk railway station ("Donetsk People's Republic" ("DPR")-controlled, 6km north-west of Donetsk), the SMM heard a total of 28 explosions and two single small-arms shots 3-5km north-north-east, west and north-north-west of the observation post in what a Ukrainian Armed Forces officer and a Russian Federation Armed Forces officer at the JCCC described as an exchange of fire in the area of the Volvo Centre ("DPR"-controlled, 12km west-north-west of Donetsk)," the OSCE SMM said on October 21 in its update based on information as of 19:30 local time on October 20.

At 13:05 Kyiv time, another Russian Federation Armed Forces JCCC officer told the SMM that as a result of this exchange, a "DPR" member was killed and another one was injured.

"The SMM was unable to immediately visit the location of the incident, due to security concerns. At 13:28 local time, two vehicles arrived in the observation post parking area and a "DPR" member showed the SMM the body of a young man, who the "DPR" member claimed had been killed in the alleged exchange of fire… A short while later, two other vehicles with four armed "DPR" members arrived at the parking lot and one of them became verbally aggressive towards the SMM," the report says.

*****************
Russian-led militant kills local resident near Maryinka - Tymchuk - read on - uatoday.tv
A local resident, who has been trying to leave the temporarily occupied territory in *Donbas*, has been shot dead by one of *Russian-backed militants* at a checkpoint of the so-called Donetsk People's Republic (DPR) near the village of Oleksandrivka not far from the town of Maryinka in Donetsk region, head of the Information Resistance Group and MP Dmytro Tymchuk wrote on Facebook on Thursday, October 22.

_"A local resident, who was trying to leave the temporarily occupied territory, was shot dead at a DPR-controlled checkpoint near the village of Oleksandrivka. The DPR's leaders have forbidden covering this incident in the media. The 'official' reason for a terrorist's using weapons was an alleged attack by the civilian,"_ *Tymchuk said*.


----------



## Enver Paşa

EU is supporting Russian terrorists to kill ukranian soldiers.

Because they still make political deals with russian fasist regime.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Friday, October 23.* DONBAS — According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, yesterday evening and past night, the situation in the region was not calm. The terrorists shelled the Ukrainian positions near Pisky, Opytne and Shyrokyne.

The Ukrainian servicemen observe and the Minsk agreements and do not open return fire.

****************

*Friday, October 23.* DONBAS — In the framework of realization of the Minsk agreements the Ukrainian servicemen completed the first phase of hardware (tanks) at a distance of 15 km from the demarcation line.

Meanwhile, in case of violation of the ceasefire, servicemen will be back to their positions to repel any enemy’s attacks.

It is worth mentioning the representatives of the Military Law Enforcement Service monitored the withdrawal process.


----------



## Hindustani78

Radio Liberty: Ukrainian soldier killed near Donetsk as cease-fire is shaken - read on - uatoday.tv

Local residents say they heard heavy firing in airport area overnight

A Ukrainian soldier has been killed by fire from Russia-backed militants near the Donetsk airport, Ukrainian officials say.

The soldier was killed on October 26, military spokesman Oleksandr Zavtonov was quoted as saying on October 27.

It is the first reported Ukrainian military death *since mid-October*, as the fragile cease-fire *negotiated in Minsk* in February has generally held.


----------



## Hindustani78

Nine Ukrainians freed after prisoner exchange deal with militants (video update) - watch on - uatoday.tv

139 Ukrainians are still in militant captivity, according to presidential spokesman

In the town of Shchastya near the city of Luhansk in east Ukraine,* eight Ukrainian soldiers and 1 civilian have been released* from the captivity of Russian-backed militants as part of a prisoner exchange deal which saw 11 militants go the other way.

The Ukrainian soldiers had been held for anywhere from a month and a half to one year.

This former captive says:_ "I'm one of the lucky ones, I was only held for a month and a half."_

Each of the newly-released men has someone waiting for them at home, and they're sure that it's because of the prayers of their loved ones that they've survived.

The prisoner exchange took place within the framework of the Minsk peace deal agreed to by Russia, Ukraine and the militants. According to the agreement, all prisoners must be released by both sides.

*Iryna Herashchenko, presidential representative for humanitarian issues:*_"After conducting this very difficult operation, some prisoners remain and for us it is extremely important that they are freed. This is the sixth point of the Minsk agreement – the unconditional release of all hostages."_

That means more prisoner exchanges are likely to take place in future. That gives hope to many families. Officials say that for the moment, the whereabouts of 778 Ukrainians are still unknown.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ukrainian Chief of General Staff: There are still a lot of RF troops in the east of Ukraine | Міністерство оборони України

Sunday, November 01. BRUSSELS – “There are still a lot of RF troops in the east of Ukraine,” General of the Army Viktor Muzhenko, Chief of General Staff of the Ukrainian Armed Forces, said in his interview to Ukrinform. According to him, there is still great possibility of the conflict escalation in the region as the RF troops have moved to DPR and LPR-controlled territories and keep on training the militants. “Militants perform provocations in Donetsk direction, especially, at night, shelling the Ukrainian positions with small arms. The Ukrainian servicemen do not respond to provocations,” Viktor Muzhenko stressed.

***************

Monday, November 02. DONBAS – According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, the Minsk agreements are observed in the east of Ukraine. Military sappers still search and destroy UXOs in Svatovo. They have already neutralized about 700 munitions.

The Donbas infrastructure is under reconstruction now.

In Myronivka school, Ukrainian servicemen along with parents and local citizens are replacing heating radiators.


----------



## Hindustani78

One civilian killed, two soldiers wounded in Donbas conflict zone in last day - read on - uatoday.tv
15:37 Nov. 2, 2015
Ukrainian military spokesperson reports on casualties

One woman is reported dead following the explosion of a booby-trap in Luhansk region.

No Ukrainian soldiers were killed, but two were wounded in the Donbas conflict zone over the last 24 hours, presidential administration military spokesman Andriy Lysenko said at a briefing in Kyiv on Monday.

_"On November 1, the combined Russian-separatist forces violated the ceasefire in the village of Pisky. They were firing machine guns and grenade launchers on our positions for half an hour. As a result, two Ukrainian soldiers were injured,"_ Lysenko said.


----------



## Hindustani78

Five Ukrainian soldiers wounded in conflict zone over the last 24 hours - read on - uatoday.tv

Over 8,000 people have been killed since Russia invaded east Ukraine last year

Five Ukrainian soldiers have been wounded in eastern Ukraine in fighting between government troops and *Russian-backed forces*.

Military spokesman Andriy Lysenko said Russian-led militants are stepping up attacks along the front line.

_"Yesterday militants increased their activities along the front line with all ceasefire violations occurring in the daytime,"_ *Lysenko said*.

He noted that the fighting did not mean Moscow had sanctioned a new offensive in the *Donetsk region*.

_"The fact that the militants became more active does not stand for their preparing for launching offensive operations,"_ *Lysenko said*.

_"Militants try to provoke the Ukrainian military to start firing back. However, Ukrainian soldiers resist these provocations, but unfortunately, our guys get injured, yet we do not fall for these provocations and do not give the enemy any chance to blame the Ukrainian party for violating the Minsk ceasefire agreements "_, *Lysenko added*

Andrei Lysenko said Ukrainian army positions in the *Luhansk* (in the town of Shchastya, near the *Luhansk power station*) and Donetsk regions had also been fired at on November 3.


----------



## Hindustani78

Militants keep on performing armed provocations | Міністерство оборони України

*Thursday, November 05.* DONBAS — According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, there were no armed provocations yesterday evening in the region. Meanwhile, militants shelled the Ukrainian positions with grenade launchers, heavy submachine guns and small arms for 12 times. They attacked Opytne, Avdiyvka, Novhorodske, and Pisky.

The Ukrainian sappers eliminated the consequences of Svatove accidents. Yesterday, they inspected 4,5 ha and destroyed over 1,500 munitions.


----------



## Hindustani78

Dozens dead in militant shootout in Donetsk, Ukrainian intelligence says - read on - uatoday.tv

At least 15 Russian-backed militants dead, scores wounded

Skirmishes between Donetsk militants resulted in dozens of deaths, according to the Main Directorate of Intelligence of Ukraine's Defense Ministry.

_"15 people died and about 20 have been wounded as a result of shootout in Donetsk between separatists' gangs,"_ says the report.

So-called security forces of the self-proclaimed Donetsk People's Republic arrested more than 40 militants involved in the deadly melee.

According to the Ukrainian intelligence, similar incidents with the militant infighting become more frequent in areas controlled by combined Russian/separatist forces in east Ukraine. Public dissatisfaction is also growing due to the increased number of crimes committed by the armed militants, who are often under the influence of drugs or alcohol.

At the same time militant commanders are doing their best to conceal these facts.


----------



## Hindustani78

One Ukrainian soldier killed, five injured in east Ukraine - read on - uatoday.tv

Russian-backed militants violate truce 21 times


One Ukrainian soldier was killed in the past 24 hours, and five others were wounded, according to Ukraine's presidential military spokesman Andriy Lysenko.

_"The enemy shelled our positions near the village of Bolotene in Luhansk region using 82mm mortars. The enemy was found, the group suffered casualties and retreated after a 30-minute fight,"_ he said at a press briefing in Kyiv on Wednesday.

Lysenko said that a serviceman was killed in a shootout near the village of Hranitne.

He also said that 21 ceasefire violations by militants have been recorded. According to Lysenko, the militants fired near Zaitseve, Mayorsk nad Maryinka.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## oproh

Great to see that even here Russia is part of the victorious side.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55

Military parade marks anniversary of First Army Corps of the DPR


----------



## T-55

From Lugansk to Debaltsevo: 'March to Victory' (Full LPR Documentary, 2016)


----------



## T-55

Victory Parade Donetsk




Victory Parade Lugansk


----------



## Assadynasty

more than 2890 Ukrainian warriors killed so far


----------



## Assadynasty

more than 2960 Ukrainian warriors killed so far

http://memorybook.org.ua/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sparkle229

Assadynasty said:


> more than 2960 Ukrainian warriors killed so far
> 
> http://memorybook.org.ua/


has it not ended yet?


----------



## Assadynasty

Sparkle229 said:


> has it not ended yet?




It is a very low intensity. There are OSCE peacekeepers doing peace keeping but sometimes the two sides take pot shots at each other for fun when they are bored. Ukraine war has less than 1% the intensity as Syria war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

young soldiers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

more than 3000 Ukrainian soldiers killed so far

http://memorybook.org.ua/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

more than 3020 Ukrainian soldiers killed so far

http://memorybook.org.ua/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

more than 3050 Ukrainian soldiers killed so far

http://memorybook.org.ua/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CBU-105

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...nced-surface-to-air-missile-system-to-crimea/

updates ? 

@vostok @ptldM3 @Project 4202


----------



## Tanker88

*New guided missile for BM-30 Smerch MRLS successfully tested by Ukraine*

http://echelon-defense.com/2016/09/...0-smerch-mrls-successfully-tested-by-ukraine/


----------



## Tanker88

*Former NATO chief: west ready to provide Ukraine with lethal weapons if situation does not stabilize*

http://echelon-defense.com/2016/09/...thal-weapons-if-situation-does-not-stabilize/


----------



## Tanker88

*Lithuania supplies Ukraine with ammunition*

http://echelon-defense.com/2016/09/...in-its-fight-against-pro-russian-separatists/


----------



## Hindustani78

http://uatoday.tv/politics/173-ukrainian-troops-killed-in-donbas-in-2016-781544.html
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/375082.html

Defence Minister reveals new statistics on casualties during pseudo truce in eastern Ukraine.


*173 Ukrainian servicemen have been killed since the beginning of 2016*, Ukraine's Defence Minister Stepan Poltorak said during a meeting with the Chief of the Defence Staff of the Armed Forces of Sweden Dennis Gyllensporre held in Stockholm, the press service of the Ukrainian Defence Ministry reports.

_"Today Russia pursues its policy of deliberate escalation of the conflict. Since the beginning of 2016, *the Russian occupation troops violated the ceasefire more than 12,000 times, which resulted in the death of 173 *[Ukrainian] soldiers,"_ *said Poltorak*.

He has also said that 6,000 Russian troops stay illegally in the Ukrainian territory at this time. The Ukrainian delegation also showed their Swedish counterparts "a video, which clearly shows how military equipment and weapons, vehicles with logistical supplies get through the state border with Russia into the occupied territory of Ukraine". However, Poltorak said that Ukraine continues the policy of a peaceful settlement.

The parties also discussed the plan of the Ukrainian-Swedish cooperation. In particular, the assistance to Ukraine in training tactical medics, the resumption of cooperation in the field of environmental safety and other issues have been discussed.

Ukraine's Defence Minister invited the Chief of Defence Staff of the Armed Forces of Sweden to visit Ukraine.

In turn, Dennis Gyllensporre noted that Ukraine is passing a major test, and at the same time, the Ukrainian Armed Forces are actively developing. Stressing readiness to share experience, especially with regard to interoperability with NATO member states, he said the Swedish side was pleased to accept the invitation to further enhance cooperation.

***********
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/375170.html
The withdrawal of forces and equipment in the* area of Stanytsia Luhanska, the Luhansk region*, will only happen after a successful withdrawal of hardware from the relevant area near Petrivske, the Donetsk region, provided that the regime of calm is observed, the Ukrainian representative to the Trilateral Contact Group on the settlement of the situation in Donbas Leonid Kuchma said.

"We raised the issue on principle yesterday, that we will not withdraw [the forces and equipment in the areas near Petrivske and Stanytsia Luhanska] simultaneously, because there were 18 shelling in the recent days from [September] 22 to [October] 4, and the framework agreement clearly stipulates: 'a complete ceasefire', so we will initiate this process then. We will see tomorrow. First we will see tomorrow [in Petrivske], whether we will have an opportunity to continue in Stanytsia Luhanska on Sunday or not," Kuchma told reporters during a working visit to the town of Obukhiv on Thursday.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ukrainian government troops and Russian-backed militants withdraw forces from the contact line between the villages of Bohdanivka and Petrivske in Donetsk region


The disengagement of forces and hardware has been successfully held near the villages of Bohdanivka and Petrivske close to the contact line in Donetsk region, according to Ukrainian Defense Ministry spokesman for Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) issues Andriy Lysenko.

_"At 11:00 local time on Friday, the forces and hardware of Ukrainian and enemy troops were successfully disengaged in the area of Bohdanivka and Petrivske in the Mariupol direction,"_ he said.

According to Lysenko, the ATO forces withdrew one kilometre to the west and took new, earlier prepared positions.

Lysenko also noted that the withdrawal process was verified by the Joint Center for Control and Coordination (JCCC) and the OSCE Special Monitoring Mission (OSCE SMM) to Ukraine.

*The Trilateral Contact Group on September 21 signed a framework agreement on withdrawal of forces and hardware from three sectors along the contact line.*

The document stipulates that the condition for the start of the disengagement in the areas of Stanytsia Luhanska, Zolote, and Petrivske shall be a truce for seven days in a row.


























http://uatoday.tv/crime/brazilian-mercenary-detained-in-kyiv-airport-photo-video-781979.html

The man is a member of terrorist organization DNR

A 32-year-old man was detained in international airport Boryspil by Security Service of Ukraine while trying to cross the state border. During the search, the police found in his luggage a military ID of the so-called DNR (Donetsk National Republic), a decoration order, signed by terrorist leader Strielkov, and a laptop with correspondence with terrorist leaders. 

During investigation, the SBU officers found out that a Brazilian citizen Rafael Lusvargi has a nickname Golovorez ("Cut-throat") and is well-trained military. He has graduated from a military police academy and studied in a Russian university. The man has skills of an alpinist, military skier, radio operator. Lusvargi is also experienced at seizing hostages and working with explosives.

According to the intelligence, since November 2002 he had been to almost all "hot points" in the world. Two years ago, Rafael Lusvargi came to Ukraine and joined the Vikings terrorist group at the occupied Ukrainian territory. He also collaborated with Russian intelligence and trained mercenaries.


----------



## Hindustani78

*
http://uatoday.tv/news/intense-night-in-donbas-warzone-782214.html
Update: *4 Ukrainian soldiers were wounded in the conflict zone overnight, Ukraine's Defense Minister spokesman Oleksandr Motuzyanyk said Saturday, October 8. Another 2 servicemen suffered from contusion. 

*Story:* Ukraine says that the Russian-backed separatist forces attacked its troops 38 times in the past 24 hours.

According to the country's Defense Ministry, the battles occurred in both Donetsk and Luhansk regions.

The militants again used high-caliber mortars to shell the positions of government forces.

They violated the ceasefire deal 15 times in the Luhansk region. Ukrainian soldiers were attacked with 152-mm, 122-mm and 120-mm artillery.

The combatants also opened fire 6 times near Donetsk, using mortars as well as machine guns and grenade launchers.

Kyiv also registered 17 attacks near Mariupol and Mariinka. 

152mm 2A65 MSTA-B HOWITZER

*Range:*
29 km (18 mi) base-bleed
36 km (22 mi) rocket-assisted

*Rate of fire:* 6-8 rounds per minute
*Weapon elevation:* -4° to +68°
*Weapon traverse:* 360°
*Deployment time:* 22 minutes
*Unit of fire:* 50 rounds



122 mm 
Effective firing range 15.4 km (9.6 mi)
21.9 km (13.6 mi)




2S31 Vena 120mm artillery system
Maximum firing range 7.2-13 km




http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/375422.html

Four Ukrainian servicemen have been wounded in the military operation area in Donbas over the past 24 hours, Ukrainian Defense Ministry spokesman Oleksandr Motuzianyk has said.

"No one has been killed over the past 24 hours, but four of our servicemen have been wounded, and two others have suffered concussion. All those injured are now in the hospital, and their health status is fair," Motuzianyk said at a news briefing in Kyiv on Saturday.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://uatoday.tv/politics/pullback-of-forces-in-donbas-pains-gains-and-new-threats-782584.html
11:35 Oct. 9, 2016

Disengagement of forces gives no security guarantees for Ukraine and lays no responsibility on Kremlin

The process of withdrawal of both Ukrainian and Russia-backed militant forces from the contact line in Donbas is carried out, but slowly and problematically, and may bring new threats, Ukrainian politicians fear.

The Trilateral Contact Group working on settlement of the conflict in eastern Ukraine has reached a *framework agreement on withdrawing troops and heavy weapons* from a demarcation line in Donbas on September 21. The covenant provides for the withdrawal of forces at three key sectors in eastern Ukraine. The document was signed by Ukraine's representative Leonid Kuchma, OSCE special representative Martin Sajdik, and Russia's Boris Gryzlov in a name of militant groups.

*The deal bans troops from both sides from entering the three areas each of which comprises four square kilometers (1.5 square miles). These are Stanytsia Luhanska and Zolote in the Luhansk region, as well as Petrovske in the Donetsk region.* All of them are important from the humanitarian point of view, *former Prime Minister and Defence Minister of Ukraine, Yevhen Marchuk explained*. According to him, if the first experience is successful, *there will be a dozen or two more areas to be cleared of troops in order to gradually complete the process of withdrawal of forces along the whole front line, which is 426 km.*


But even at this point Ukrainian analysts warned that the withdrawal agreement *is not a total guarantee of cease-fire in the pullout areas*. And that was a very true.

Already on September 30 it became clear that troop withdrawal fails to happen. Due to separatist shelling along the whole frontline, *the withdrawal didn't take plac*e, and delegates of the so-called "Donetsk and Luhansk People's Republics" refused to participate in that day's Trilateral Contact Group meeting.

*On October 1 militants finally pulled back their forces from the village of Zolote area, but refused to leave their strongholds near the villages of Stanytsia Luhanska and Petrivske*. Next day Ukrainian army reported they suffer *shelling every day of all agreed 7 days of a ‘complete cease-fire,' which was to be provided according to the framework agreement.*

*On Monday, October 3 Ukraine's military said the Russian-backed separatist forces attacked Ukrainian soldiers at a key area near Petrovske village. *The attack took place right after the government forces were signaled to withdraw in accordance with the deal, reached by Ukraine, Russia and OSCE earlier. Kyiv demanded the proper reaction from OSCE SMM on this and other similar violation.

Finally, after a number of failures *Contact Group set new dates for withdrawal of troops*. *The implementation of the Framework Decision on the pullback in Donbas was settled to be continued on October 7 and October 9 in the areas of Petrivske and Stanytsia Luhanska respectively.*

*‘The withdrawal will take place only in the absence of attacks, given the simultaneous pullback by the other side, and under the supervision of the OSCE SMM,' Darka Olifer, a spokesperson for the Ukrainian representative to the contact group Leonid Kuchma stressed.*

She had to point that out because in the period* from September 22 to October 4 2016, Stanytsia Luhanska was fired on 18 times.* It should be noted that attacks are carried out at night, when the situation is not controlled by the OSCE SMM.

Only after that the *disengagement of forces and hardware has been successfully held near the villages of Bohdanivka and Petrivske close to the contact line in Donetsk region*, Ukrainian Defense Ministry spokesman for Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) issues Andriy Lysenko reported on Friday, October 7. *Ukraine Toda*y* presented the photo report from the area, showing the pullback of Ukrainian troops.*

*Today, on October 9, was the day of the withdrawal of forces from the last of the three areas – Stanytsia Luhanska. Militants of so-called "Luhansk People's Republic" said they will begin the pullback on time – at least, that was the promise of Oleg Anaschenko, the head of the "LPR's People's Militia" (token name of the militant ‘2nd army cops,' actually commanded by Russian officers).*

But this morning the head of the Luhansk military and civil administration Yuri Garbuz wrote on Facebook: *"The withdrawal of Ukrainian in the village of Stanytsia Luhanska, scheduled for today, will not happen".*

Later today *Colonel Andriy Lysenko of Defense Ministry explained*: "_Given the systematic violations of the ‘regime of silence' and Framework Decision of Trilateral Contact Group on disengagement by the militants, *the Armed Forces of Ukraine are forced to postpone the time of the withdrawal of troops site near the village of Stanytsia Luhanska*_*"*. He told about* 16 violations of the ceasefire by Russian militants in Luhansk region only, including massive artillery shelling in Popasna district near the freshly ‘demilitarized' area of Zolote. Militants fired more than 80 shells here, which needed several banned artillery batteries to be involved.

*
Under such circumstances, especially given the systematic violations of all the agreements by Kremlin and its proxies, the whole idea of the withdrawal of Ukrainian forces face day by day stronger opposition in Ukrainian political elites. PM of ‘Petro Poroshenko's Block' Mustafa Nayem on Facebook called it a part of ‘brutal Minsk, imposed to Ukraine'.

According to his data, *Ukraine was offered to begin the implementation of the political part of Minsk agreements without the getting control over the border, which is crucial point for Ukrainian statehood, but already after the withdrawal of forces from the two-kilometer zone along the contact line.*

"In the proposed embodiment, there is no point on the withdrawal of Russian military equipment and troops. It is proposed to compensate it with the disarmament of the existing forces. This Ukrainian troops offered to be removed to the barracks, while the military equipment on the occupied territories – not to withdrawn! – but stored in specially protected seal storages. The conditions contain no word on the control over the border. And not only by Ukrainian troops, but even the OSCE mission (!), which, I remind you, is specified in paragraph 4 of Minsk protocols. An additional condition, of course, is a truce. But at the same time – *there are no guarantees of the armistice, and not a word about the consequences for the aggressor if the truce is violated," lawmaker says.*

Nayem states: *"Continued pressure on Ukraine in the issue of the implementation of the Minsk agreement in its current form is fraught with destabilization of the situation in the country, the consequences of which neither the Europeans nor the Americans stubbornly do not want to realize…* Frankly: attempt to push through changes to the Constitution and the electoral law in the occupied territories in the Parliament without security guarantees today could lead to protests, provocations, public opposition, that somehow delegitimize Parliament of Ukraine and the President Petro Poroshenko".

Next day he wrote the post Ukraine faced the first signs of such reaction. "Samopomich" parliamentary faction appealed to the President for the clarification of the status of negotiators in Minsk, representing Ukraine. This was announced by MP Taras Pastukh, Zahid.net reports.

"Ukrainian negotiations are persons who have no official powers laid down by law. In fact, the decision on withdrawal of troops is taken by people who do not have any official authority. Who has delegated these people the mandate to solve such a strategically important issue for the government?" MP asks.

*According to him, the withdrawal of troops will not solve the problem, but can lead to the formation of new buffer areas, which would be the next "quiet occupation" scenes.*

*"We have the sad experience of the adoption of the Minsk agreements that led to the deaths of soldiers in Debaltsevo, Ilovaysk and losses of Ukrainian territories. *Who will be responsible for it? Today we offer a new scenario of withdrawal of troops that could lead to new tragedies," ‘Samopomich' stresses.

Lawmakers refer here to the Ilovaysk pocket, *when Ukrainian units fighting the militants were rounded up and repelled by Russian invaders without any declaring a war and taking responsibility, and the battle of Debaltseve, the town attacked by Kremlin forces despite the Minsk-2 agreements and even during the talks. 



Disengagement of troops areas on the Donbas situation map (red arrows)




*



*October 09, 2016*
13:05
One Ukrainian soldier killed, another one wounded in Donbas in past 24 hours - Ukrainian Defense Ministry

October 8 2016

"One soldier of the DPR army was killed and another one injured during the shelling of our positions by Ukrainian combatants," Basurin said.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://uatoday.tv/politics/quieter-...-recorded-only-in-mariupol-sector-782869.html
*One soldier was killed and another one wounded the day before as militant forces launched some 50 attacks*

Combined Russian-separatist forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in eastern Ukraine 22 times in the past 24 hours, including 16 times in the Mariupol sector, two - in the Luhansk sector, and another four – in the Donetsk sector,* UNIAN reports* citing the press center of the Ministry of Defense of Ukraine.

*In the Mariupol sector, the enemy violated the "ceasefire" near the town of Maryinka and the villages of Hranitne and Pavlopil, using grenade launchers, machine guns and small arms. In addition, the occupiers fired 82mm mortars on Maryinka, as well as 122mm cannon artillery systems on the village of Shyrokyne.*

In the Donetsk sector, the militants fired from an infantry fighting vehicle, grenade launchers, heavy machine guns and small arms on the Ukrainian defenders of the village of Novhorodske, as well as 82mm mortars on the Ukrainian fortified positions in the town of Avdiyivka.
In the Luhansk sector, Russia's hybrid military forces opened fire from heavy machine guns and grenade launchers of various types on the Ukrainian fortified positions near the village of Triokhizbenka. Similar weapons were used by Russian-backed troops near the village of Novo-Oleksandrivka.

The situation was more tense on Ukraine's eastern front lines over the weekend. One Ukrainian serviceman was killed and another one wounded in Donbas on Sunday, when Ukrainian army positions came under 48 militants attacks.


*******************


Ukrainian volunteer aerial reconnaissance unit, known as Special Service Battalion ‘Sever' (‘North' in Russian) *published the photos of Russian armour*, * hidden in some industrial area*. Volunteers claim, that pictures were taken in one of the zones of current disengagement of forces. It means they are talking about the areas of village Zolote or Petrivske, because scheduled for yesterday *withdrawal of forces from the Stanytsia Luhanska have failed.
*

Volunteers addressed OCSE monitors: "People are waiting for answers from you on two questions: "What the f... are they doing there?" and "Whether or not you can be the guarantor of the agreement implementation?" We have a lot of similar material. Quite a lot to draw up conclusions. You – OSCE Special Monitoring Mission to Ukraine – we believe also have no illusions about the quality of implementation of the so-called arrangements by "gentlemen" from beyond the "porebrik" (Russians – UT)."

The photos show some infantry fighting vehicles (BMPs), armored personnel carriers (BTRs) and military trucks in some industrial area, hidden behind the fences. Some of the vehicles are disassembled, but most of them seem battle ready, and one even staying in fortified position. 

As we reported, earlier volunteers reported about the discovery of *Russian tanks hidden in Donetsk *and *self-propelled howitzers near the frontline in Donbas.*















**************

http://uatoday.tv/crime/ukraine-s-security-service-detains-suspected-russian-spy-783134.html
A suspected agent of Russian military intelligence was caught red-handed in Ukraine's western city of Rivne, Ukraine's State Security Service (SBU) reported on October 9.

According to the SBU, the man was seeking to obtain classified military information about Ukrainian Armed Forces as well as to recruit a senior Ukrainian army officer by offering him Russian citizenship and financial reward.

Neither the alleged spy nor his attempted recruit were named.

The detainee is a Ukrainian citizen, who resides in Russia, according to the SBU.

The SBU claimed it was given a tip-off about the agent by the officer whom he tried to turn to the Russian side.

The alleged agent was detained while being handed a flash drive containing what he believed was classified data.

The arrest came just a day after *Ukrainian journalist Roman Sushchenko was charged with espionage in Russia*.
*****************


http://uatoday.tv/press/ukrainian-war-prisoners-languish-in-limbo-on-both-sides-ap-783234.html
*Separatist 'officials' said last month they had reached a tentative agreement with Ukraine to release 47 prisoners, in exchange for Ukraine freeing 618 *



Just three days after *Ukrainian soldier Oleksandr Lazarenko was taken prisoner of war in Ukraine's east*, a peace agreement was signed under which the sides agreed to an "all-for-all" prisoner exchange. A year and a half later, his wife still waits desperately for his return.

The so-called Minsk Agreement on ending the war between Russia-backed separatists and Ukrainian forces is floundering on many issues, but *prisoner releases appear to be one of the most intractable*.

Amnesty International and Human Rights watch allege that both sides have arbitrarily detained civilians, sometimes holding them incommunicado for months in prisons that authorities don't acknowledge exist.

The sides cite widely varying figures for how many prisoners they're holding. Both appear to be holding the issue over the other's head to force concessions on other topics, which include holding elections in Ukraine's separatist region and restoring Ukraine's full control over its border with Russia.

_"Our expectations have been thwarted by politicians' plans,"_ Lazarenko's wife, Natalya, told The Associated Press. _"After Minsk, the prisoners became an instrument of political trading, they're seen as political commodities."_

*************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/375639.html
Four Ukrainian servicemen were wounded in the antiterrorist operation area in Donbas in the past 24 hours; no one was killed, Ukrainian Defense Ministry spokesman on military operation issues Andriy Lysenko has said.

"None of our troops were killed in the hostilities in the past 24 hours, but four servicemen were wounded," he told at a briefing in Kyiv on Monday.


----------



## Hindustani78

The 25th Separate Airborne Brigade underwent an active phase of the brigade tactical training. These drills involved reservists and military volunteers.

Airborne Troops Commanding General Mykhailo Zabrodskyi observed and praised the maneuvers and professionalism of the military.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://uatoday.tv/news/death-toll-rising-amid-violent-fighting-near-mariupol-783814.html
Oct. 11, 2016

Militants reportedly intensifying attacks near the city 

Ukraine's losses in the Donbas warzone are mounting up as the Russian-backed separatist forces have been intensifying their attacks in the conflict region.

*Two Ukrainian servicemen died, 8 were wounded and three suffered from contusion in the past 24 hours, the country's Defense Ministry spokesman Andrii Lysenko reported Tuesday, October 11.*


Although there was no elaboration on the location where the losses had taken place, Mariupol and its surroundings had been reported as a new hotspot over the past several days.

Yesterday the militants escalated the combat there by launching 27 attacks on the government forces. 152-mm and 122-mm artillery was used to shell the positions of Ukrainian soldiers at the villages near the city.

The ceasefire in the Luhansk region was violated 17 times, according to Kyiv.


Overall, the militants opened fire 47 times overnight.

The escalation is taking place amid seemingly successful agreement on the withdrawal of troops.

Earlier, Ukraine and the separatists pulled back at two key areas in the conflict region. An identical procedure is also planned at Stanytsia Luhanska.

http://uatoday.tv/crime/sbu-detains-militant-highly-decorated-for-killing-ukrainians-784044.html
16:48 Oct. 11, 2016

Militant fought against Ukraine since 2014 and was captured trying to recon Ukrainian positions near Mariupol

Militant of the so-called "Donetsk Peoples Republic" forces (declared by Ukrainian Prosecutor's General office to be terrorist organization) with call sign "Phil" was captured by Ukrainian fighters near Mariupol. He was on reconnaissance duty trying to reveal the positions of Ukrainian army units on that direction, Security Service of Ukraine informs.

35-year-old resident of the town of Avdiivka (Donetsk region, Ukraine) took part in the war against Ukrainian government forces since 2014 on the side of Kremlin-backed militants. He fought near Sloviansk, Shyrokyne, Sahanka, Savur-Mohyla (almost all main battles of Donbas war on the territory of Donetsk region).

"_For his crimes terrorist leaders repeatedly have noted him with ‘rewards',_" *SBU report states*.

Press-service of the SBU also published a few pages from the militant's service book plus a video of his interrogation. Now he is taken into custody, he is suspected in ‘creating, leading or membership in the terrorist organization.'


----------



## Hindustani78

http://uatoday.tv/press/russian-proxies-fight-each-other-for-control-over-smuggling-wp-784174.html

The situation among the Russian-backed separatists is highly volatile


*Jack Losh* analyzes the connection between the murders of the most notorious militant leaders and the smuggling in Donbas in the article *‘War in Ukraine helps smugglers in the black market get richer' for The Washington Post.*

*"A separatist commander is gunned down while dining in a Moscow restaurant. Law enforcement agents uncover a makeshift underground pipeline pumping oil from Russia into a Ukrainian border village. Rebel leaders carry out a widespread purge in one of Ukraine's breakaway regions, detaining senior officials and military personnel alike.*

Seemingly disparate events, but could the black market be the common link?

…

The main prize in the industrial, war-wracked Donbas region is the illicit trade* in Ukrainian coal and Russian oil.* At the retail end, smuggled fuel is most often sold at car-repair garages and tire dealerships, with most operations run by low-level opportunists. Ukraine's security services, the SBU, publicizes its anti-smuggling efforts with occasional photos of masked agents digging up illegal pipelines, which can run for a few miles in length.

Business arrangements among smugglers in government-controlled territory appear stable, but the situation among the Russian-backed separatists is highly volatile. Profits may be lucrative but the fight for them is vicious, and business disputes can turn bloody.

Take the case of Yevgeny Zhilin. During Kyiv's pro-European street protests in the winter of 2013-2014, this former fight club manager emerged as a key militant counterrevolutionary. He later raised a separatist battalion as the east descended into armed conflict. Last month, the 40-year-old was murdered in an exclusive restaurant on the outskirts of the Russian capital. It does appear that a business deal had soured. A source told the respected Kommersant newspaper that Zhilin was killed in a feud over the control of sales of gasoline, diesel and coal.

Around the same time, LNR erupted with factional infighting.* Dozens of regime figures were imprisoned and a former prime minister, Gennady Tsypkalov, died in detention under mysterious circumstances. One insider described it as a "power struggle within the remnants of the Party of Regions," referring to the dissolved political party of Viktor Yanukovych, Ukraine's ousted president and notorious kleptocrat. Smuggling routes provide a key source of revenue for Ukraine's separatist elite, and some of those detained in the purge reputedly presided over the unregulated trade in energy supplies. Wealth and power go hand in hand, and some regard the crackdown as a means of consolidating both."

****************

http://uatoday.tv/crime/spain-arrests-ukrainian-sailors-in-drug-trafficking-case-784504.html*
Sailors were allegedly involved in the supply of drugs and weapons to Iraq and Libya

Eleven Ukrainian sailors and a citizen of Uzbekistan have been arrested and investigated in Spain for their alleged involvement in a network that supplies weapons and drugs to militants in Iraq and Libya.

The arrests occurred as part of a joint operation, conducted by Spain, Italy, France and Greece in cooperation with the European Police Office and US Drug Enforcement Administration since 2015.*


According to the law enforcers, the police have exposed around 100 tons of hashish, more than 11 thousand weapons and arrested 109 individuals since the beginning of the operation.

The network is presumably controlled by Syrians, and supplies weapons and drugs to militants in Libya and other countries, including terrorist groups of jihadists. 

*********************
http://uatoday.tv/news/fighting-rages-on-in-eastern-ukraine-784714.html
Area near Mariupol seemingly becoming a new hotspot

*
The new day in eastern Ukraine still hasn't brought peace to the conflict region, despite all the agreements on ceasefire and truce.

On October 12 Kyiv reported of four wounded Ukrainian soldiers overnight, although, unlike the previous day, the country managed to avoid losses among its troops.

Still, the situation in the area is far from stable, as the* Russian-backed separatists launched 44 attacks on the positions of the government forces.*

*The most intense shooting once again took place in the vicinity of Mariupol as militants opened fire 34 times, using 122-mm and 120-mm artillery once again to attack the villages of Shyrokyne and Vodyane not far away from the industrial city.*

*A militant sniper was active in the Donetsk sector, where militants also used grenade launchers and machine guns. They shelled government-controlled Avdiivka, located north of Donetsk, with 122-mm artillery.*

The night wasn't calm in the *Luhansk region either, with seven ceasefire violations, registered by Ukraine.*

In the latest report the country's Defense Ministry said that Ukrainian soldiers were forced to open retaliatory fire several times. 
*
*****************
http://uatoday.tv/society/authoriti...victims-of-war-in-eastern-ukraine-784964.html
Oct. 12, 2016
Ongoing fighting in Donbas seriously affects lives of the most unprotected ones – children and elderly people


War in eastern Ukraine's Donetsk and Luhansk regions, officially called the Anti-Terrorist Operation, has already claimed lives of at least 68 children. This sad statistic was reported on Wednesday by Ukraine's Deputy Social Policy Minister Serhiy Ustymenko.*

According to Ustymenko, *152 children were wounded as a result of military aggression, when about 70,000 were forced to leave their homes and seek safety in other villages and towns of Ukraine.*

*Almost 1800 kids of Ukrainian servicemen became half-orphans because their fathers were killed in eastern Ukraine or died later of injuries sustained in Donbas.*

According to UN data, more than 30,000 people have suffered from Russia's undeclared war in eastern Ukraine, including almost 10,000 killed*, and more than 20,000 injured.*

*About 1.6 million Ukrainians were forced to leave their homes and move to other cities.* The government of Ukraine has held six waves of mobilization in a desperate attempt to protect the country.

****************


----------



## Hindustani78

http://uatoday.tv/crime/donbas-militants-peppered-ukrainian-army-with-almost-400-shells-785634.html
Past 24 hours have also seen 36 ceasefire breaks in the ATO zone.

7 Ukrainian soldiers were wounded and another 2 received head injuries. One more civilian with shell fragment wounds was hospitalized from the frontline city of Maryinka. These are the past 24 hours in Ukraine's ATO zone.

Combat actions have been taking place along the whole of the frontline. Most active area for militant shelling was the Mariupol sector. Ukrainian Army positions were attacked 36 times with banned mortars, armored fighting vehicles, cannons and artillery there.

Ukraine's ATO HQ reports around 400 shells fired into the Ukrainian Armed Forces overnight.

Today, the parties to the latest framework Minsk deal, will have another try in disengaging their troops from Stanytsia Luhanska. The previous dialogue failed due to ceasefire violations, which is a precondition for the withdrawal of forces.

*********************
http://uatoday.tv/politics/seven-ukrainian-soldiers-wounded-in-donbas-conflict-zone-785669.html
Two more servicemen suffer concussion as armed hostilities intensify.

No Ukrainian servicemen were killed*, but seven were wounded in fighting in eastern Ukraine in the past 24 hours, Ukrainian Defense Ministry spokesman Andriy Lysenko reported.*

_"Fortunately, we had no fatalities over the past day, but seven servicemen of ours were injured and two more suffered concussion,"_ he said at a press briefing in Kyiv on Thursday.


n total, combined Russian-separatist forces attacked Ukrainian positions in Donbas 36 times in the past 24 hours, including 20 barrages in the Mariupol sector, 14 in the Luhansk sector, and two in the Donetsk sector.

Government-controlled Avdiivka was previously reported as the most violent location of the whole front, but in recent days the fighting has peaked in villages some 20 kilometers east of Mariupol.

The area around the port city of the Sea of Azov, for a long time seen as a key objective by the Kremlin-backed forces, has become a new hotspot in the Donbas war zone.

*****************************


----------



## Hindustani78

http://uatoday.tv/crime/explosives-found-on-route-of-defender-day-march-786106.html
Probably bloody anti-government sabotage planned by hostile forces', Ukraine's Interior Minister adviser said

Kyiv law enforcers exposed a cache of ammunition in an abandoned building in the city center, according to Zoryan Shkiryak, the adviser to Ukraine's Interior Minister. *This is according to UNIAN.*

_'Just now, the Kyiv National Police Department and the SBU have found an ammunition depot in the non-residential premises on Hrushevskoho Street,'_ *Shkiryak posted* on Facebook Thursday.

_'Probably the bloody anti-government sabotage was planned to be carried out by hostile forces (the Russian security services) during the March of Patriots, dedicated to the Defender Day and the Day of Protection of the Blessed Virgin Mary. The cache of the terrorists was located on the route of the planned solemn procession. Investigation continues…'_ *Shkiryak said.*

He stressed the country's law enforces will stay on high alert in case anything goes wrong during the march. 






*******************

http://uatoday.tv/politics/heavy-sh...n-ukraine-forces-ato-headquarters-786161.html

In the past 24 hours, Russian-backed militants violated ceasefire for over 25 times

No casualties have been reported from the Ukrainian Army among continuing hostilities in the eastern region of Donbass. Russian-backed militants keep violating ceasefire and using both firearms and heavy artillery, an ATO spokesman for Ukrainian Ministry of Defence Andriy Lysenko reports.

Militants engaged 152 mm cannons, 82 mm and 120 mm mortars for 15 times near the frontline city of Stakhaniv in the Luhansk region.

Also, for three hours the Ukrainian positions have been shelled s in the Avdiivka industrial zone.

Tensions are still high in the Mariupol sector. Heavy artillery strikes hit Ukrainian forces over 200 times on the front-line area between villages of Vodyane and Shirokine.

Provocations with firearms were also recorded near towns of Mariinka, Bohdanivka and Talakivka.

A citizen transiting ammunition to the occupied territories has been reported to have been detained by National Guards servicemen at a checkpoint. A cache of 7.63 mm ammo, signal rockets, and smoke grenades were revealed in a car after searching.

***************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/376676.html

More than 2,500 Ukrainian army servicemen have been killed in the hostilities since the beginning of the anti-terrorist operation in Donbas, Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko said.

"A total of 2,533 servicemen have been killed defending Ukraine from the Russian aggressor," the president said during celebrations of Defender of Ukraine Day in the center of Kyiv on Friday morning.

Approximately 280,000 Ukrainians have participated in the operation over the past two and a half years, and 266,000 of them have been recognized as combatants, he said.

More than 10,000 Ukrainian servicemen have been decorated with state awards, including 33 servicemen awarded the title of Hero of Ukraine, Poroshenko said.

This year alone over 57,000 Ukrainian volunteers joined the army on contract, and about 10,000 women are serving in combat units of the Ukrainian army, he said. Discharged servicemen have been assigned to the immediate reserve forces, which currently comprise almost 100,000 servicemen, he said.

*************************

Militants in Donbas have shelled Ukrainian military positions 25 times in the past 24 hours, the press center of the Ukrainian army's headquarters said on its Facebook account on Friday morning.

Fourteen shelling instances were recorded near the city of Mariupol, where militants fired machineguns, grenade launchers and small arms near Talakivka, Maryinka and Bohdanivka, and 120mm mortars and 122mm cannon artillery were used against positions of the Ukrainian Armed Forces in Shyrokyne and Vodiane, the press center said.

Militants shelled Ukrainian army positions in Luhansk region ten times. The Ukrainian military also recorded armed provocations near Novooleksandrivka and Stanytsia Luhanska, where small arms and grenade launchers were used and snipers operated. Ukrainian positions in Novozvanivka came under 152mm cannon artillery fire.

One strike was recorded in Donetsk region, where militants used machineguns, grenade launchers and small arms, as well as 82mm and 120mm mortars in Avdiyivka.

************************

In all, ten provocations were staged in the Luhansk sector, including one by use of heavy weapons, he said.

The hostiles once breached the truce in the Donetsk sector - mortars were fired on the Avdiyivka industrial zone, the ministry spokesman said.

Heavy weapons were fired on the Vodiane-Shyrokyne area in the Mariupol sector, Lysenko said, noting that more than 200 mortar mines were fired on Ukrainian army positions. Light weapons were used in Maryinka, Bohdanivka and Talakivka, he said.

In all, 14 violations of the truce were observed in the Mariupol sector, and five of them engaged heavy weapons, Lysenko said.

***********************

A woman has died in government-controlled Krasnohorivka in Donetsk region on October 7, apparently after being run over by a tracked military vehicle, the OSCE Special Monitoring Mission (SMM) reported.

"The SMM followed up on reports of civilian casualties. On 11 October, at the morgue of the district hospital in government-controlled Krasnohorivka (21km west of Donetsk), the SMM saw the remains of a woman (about 40 years old) reportedly killed in the village. According to the doctor the victim died due to injuries sustained when a tracked military vehicle ran her over," the OSCE SMM said in a report as of October 12 afternoon.

A relative of the deceased said that the incident had occurred on the night of October 7, while she, her son and the victim had dispersed after hearing the movement of tanks and other heavy vehicles as they were walking home, the OSCE SMM said.

*************


----------



## Hindustani78

http://uatoday.tv/crime/informer-of-russian-intelligence-detained-in-conflict-zone-786466.html

Man, apparently local, was recruited last August, SBU says

The counterintelligence office of Ukraine SBU security service has detained a man in Yasynuvata, Donetsk region, who was allegedly working for Russia's intel. This is according to the official website of the SBU.

The suspect was recruited last August by his associates, members of a Donetsk militant group.

During the next two months he was informing his curators about the dispositions of Ukrainian soldiers in the area near the contact line.

SBU claims, he also assisted militant artillery operators in targeting the government forces.

If found guilty, the detained could be sentenced to up to 15 years in prison. 

**************************
http://uatoday.tv/news/two-ukraine-soldiers-killed-in-luhansk-warzone-on-defender-day-786501.html

A civilian was wounded, local authorities say 

While Ukraine was celebrating its Day of Defender on October 14, two Ukrainian soldiers died in the conflict zone in the Luhansk region.

They were killed in an area near Popasna village by the artillery fire, launched by the Russian-backed separatist forces, also wounding a local resident in his own house.

_‘We are paying a very high price for the peace to come back to Ukraine'_, *Luhansk region governor Yuriy Harbuz said.*

According to the local authorities, the militants violated the ceasefire in the region 18 times in the past 24 hours. They used 152-mm and 120-mm mortars as well as assault rifles.

***************************
http://uatoday.tv/news/soldiers-get-new-weapons-as-contract-army-announced-in-ukraine-786536.html
Kyiv promises, only contract soldiers will be deployed in conflict zone soon

Ukrainian army has received *more than 150 military vehicles and weapons including upgraded tanks T-64 and T-80 as well as artillery systems and trucks.*

In addition, *the armed forces have got several modernized helicopters Mi-24, equipped with Ukraine-manufactured engines, transport helicopters Mi-8 and fighter jets MiG-29, SU-25, SU-27 and a transport plane An-26.*

A welcome replacement for the aircraft lost in fighting with the Russian-backed separatist forces in Donbas.





President Poroshenko, who was present at the ceremony in Kharkiv, said that Ukrainian armed forces have become one of the experienced and efficient armies in the world.

_‘We are seeing changes not only in the commandment of the army, but in every division too, and it's simply impossible not to notice the changes, even though sometimes they don't happen as fast as we'd like'_, *Poroshenko said.*

Vowing to bring Ukrainian armed forces up to speed with NATO standards, the President announced a new era for all soldiers.

_‘Over the last 15 years many politicians promised to switch to a contract army, but I emphasize, Ukrainian armed forces will become contract, volunteer since the end of October'_, *Poroshenko stressed*, adding, that the 6th mobilization wave was the last.





Ukraine used to rely on conscript soldiers in the past, but as of late was switching towards the contract. As the country's Defense Minister Stepan Poltorak said, more than 57 thousand people signed an agreement with the armed forces in the first 9 months of 2016.

*Around 5-7 thousand people join the ranks of the army every month.*

Poltorak promised, after the 6th wave is demobilized, only contract soldiers will be deployed in the conflict zone. 

After the ceremony ended, Poroshenko went to the conflict zone to meet with the soldiers, who soon will be demobilized.

********************

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/376785.html

Three Ukrainian soldiers were wounded and one suffered concussion in Donbas in the anti-terrorist operation (ATO) zone in the last 24 hours, Ukrainian Defense Ministry speaker for ATO issues Andriy Lysenko has said.

"In the past 24 hours No Ukrainian soldiers were killed, but three were wounded and one suffered concussion in the ATO zone," he said at a briefing in Kyiv on Saturday.

Two soldiers were wounded in the Mariupol section (Shyrokyne and Vodiane) and one in the Donetsk section (Zaitseve). One soldier suffered concussion due to an enemy's attack near Vodiane.

Information of Luhansk regional military and civil administration that allegedly two soldiers were killed after enemy's attacks is untrue, he said.

"We have information that two soldiers were killed, but not due to hostilities, during a home conflict," he said, adding that authorized agencies are studying the incident.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://uatoday.tv/crime/mariupol-sector-remains-a-hotspot-on-donbas-conflict-zone-map-786856.html





43 cases of ceasefire break reported in the ATO zone


Ukrainian army positions have been attacked 43 times overnight, according to Ukraine's ATO press center.

19 cases of shelling have been recorded in the Luhansk direction. In particular, Russian-backed separatist forces used 152mm and 122mm caliber artillery in the area of Novozvanivka. Mortars were applied against Stanytsia Luhanska and Novooleksandrivka.

The Mariupol sector has suffered 18 attacks for the past 24 hours. The cities of Maryinka, Shyrokyne and Krasnogorivka were hotspots for militant shelling. Mortars, armored fighting vehicles, grenade launchers and machine guns were used in that direction.

In the Donetsk sector, Ukrainian Armed Forces have been fired 6 times. Grenade launchers and small arms shelling into Ukrainian soldiers in Troitske and Avdiivka were noted.

***********************


----------



## Hindustani78

http://uatoday.tv/crime/russian-warlord-killed-in-donetsk-both-sides-confirm-787116.html

Arseny ‘Motorola' Pavlov is infamous for declaring he personally killed 15 unarmed hostages


Russian officers and their local collaborators are still dying in militant-held territory of Donbas during the ceasefire. This time the most notorious warlord, the head of ‘Sparta' militant battalion died in explosion in Donetsk elevator along with his personal guard, numerous sources say.

A Russian citizen, Pavlov was born in Ukhta, Komi Autonomous Republic of Russian Federation. He lived in Rostov-on-Don and spent some time in the Russian army, taking part in Second Chechen war.

On March 16, 2014, he was seen being a part of ‘local Russian-speaking population protests' in Kharkiv, Ukraine, calling for Russia's intervention. He was caught on camera in video footage of the events by the city's internet news publisher. Also during militant's parades in Donetsk he was seen wearing the medal for ‘the returning the Crimea', which means he was part of Russian occupation force in the peninsula.

Later 'Motorola' became the leader of the ‘Sparta' Battalion, a pro-Russian armed group fighting in the war in Donbass against the Ukrainian government forces and declaring the region to be "Russian land".

Pavlov with his battalion took part in the Battle of Donetsk Airport and the Battle of Ilovaysk. Ukraine placed him on its wanted list for the ‘creation of illegal paramilitary and military formations', and the European Union added him to its list of sanctioned individuals.

In April 2015, Kyiv Post released a recording in which *Pavlov discussed killing fifteen Ukrainian prisoners of war*. He has been linked to other war crimes, namely the execution of captured hostages, like Ukrainian soldier Ihor Branovytsky, which had been captured near Donetsk and killed by Pavlov on January 21, 2015 with two headshots.

According to current information, *Arseny Pavlov was killed on October 16, 2016 in an explosion of a building elevator So-called ‘Prime Minister' of Russian puppet state ‘Donetsk People's Republic' Alexander Zakharchenko declared the killing ‘a violation of the ceasefire' in the Russian-Ukrainian conflict and ‘a declaration of war' by Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko himself. *Ukrainian sources in Security Service and Interior Ministry approved the information, but connected with internal purges inside occupational administration of Donbas. 

********************

http://uatoday.tv/politics/militants-launch-offensive-on-ukraine-s-army-positions-787236.html
Fighting sparked in Avdiyivka early on Monday 


*UPDATE:* _There are no offensive actions by Russian-backed militants near Avdiyivka, according to a press secretary of the 81st Brigade Kostyantyn Tatarkin, UNIAN reports._

_"There were shellings. There is no active offensive. The situation remains tolerable,"_ he said. _"This morning, we were fired upon, but not from heavy weapons. It was SPG grenade machine guns and small arms,"_ *said Tatarkin*.

At 07:00 on Monday, a *battle began in the town of Avdiyivka*, Chaplain of the Christian rescue service Volodymyr (Shved) told UNIAN. 

The chaplain serves in the unit of civil-military cooperation of the Armed Forces of Ukraine (AFU), which is based in Avdiyivka.

*"Shooting comes from the town of Yasynuvata. They're even firing from tanks. The shelling continued for the second straight night. Most probably, today's fighting is an attempt to storm the AFU positions," he said.*

According to Volodymyr Shved,* it is the older part of Avdiyivka that is being shelled.*

_"The most surprising thing is that, despite the attacks, people are still trying to get to work in short runs,"_ Shved said.

For a long time, the government-controlled town of Avdiyivka was the hottest point of fighting in eastern Ukraine's conflict zone. Over the past week, the combined Russian-separatist forces have shifted their 'focus' to the areas surrounding *the port city of Mariupo*l.




**************************


Incident happened in the government-controlled area of Luhansk region


One Ukrainian serviceman died and three more were wounded when a military vehicle hit a mine in Popasna district of a government-controlled part of Luhansk region.

The servicemen suffered injuries of various degrees of severity, and are currently hospitalized, according to local officials.

Combined Russian-separatist forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in the Luhansk region 29 times in the past day.

The militants fired 120mm and 82mm mortars, grenade launchers, machine guns and small arms.





*******************

One dead and seven more wounded in the Ukrainian Armed Forces overnight


The past day in Ukraine's ATO zone has brought a loss:* one Ukrainian soldier died with 7 more wounded.*

The ATO press service reports an intensification in militant fire around Donbas. Russian-backed separatists have performed 61 attacks overnight using mortars and cannons along the whole front.

29 cases of the truce being broken were recorded in the Luhansk zone, as has appeared to be consistently the case in the townships of Novooleksandrivka, Krymske, Bohuslavske, Novozvanivka and Popasna. Militants fired mortars, grenade launchers and small arms in this sector.

23 provocations have happened as well in the Mariupol area with the separatists firing 152 and 122 caliber artillery.

9 cases of shelling have taken place in the Donetsk areas with the very same type of weapons.

***************
http://uatoday.tv/politics/drones-s...nry-in-donbas-aerial-photos-video-787591.html
Russian weapons continue to flow across Ukrainian border, despite lame denials from the Kremlin

Volunteer aerial reconnaissance team handed over to InformNapalm community new images of a large build-up of weapons and equipment amassed by the Russian occupation forces in Donbas. InformNapalm OSINT investigators analyzed the images and identified all pieces of the weaponry and equipment.

UAVs photographed a reinforced battalion tactical group of the Russian occupation forces. Several models of the spotted military equipment clearly point to their Russian origin, *InformNapalm reports*.

The photo demonstrates 20 T-64BV and T-72B main battle tanks (MBTs) of earlier modifications (essential armament is a 125 mm canon), 25 BMP-1 and BMP-2 infantry fighting vehicles (IFVs), 4 2S1 Gvozdika 122mm self-propelled howitzers (essential armament is a 122 mm canon), 5 BTR-80 armored personnel carriers (APCs), one 9K35 Strela-10 surface-to-air missile system (SAM) mounted on an armored vehicle and other types of equipment.

Another image also shows Russian truck mounted wound dressing room (AP-2) that earlier appeared in OSINT investigation of InformNapalm when * it was spotted 3 km from the industrial zone of Avdiivka in August 2016*. However, the biggest surprise came when we saw two UR-77 Meteorite mine clearing vehicles that remain exclusively in service of the Russian Army. Besides mine clearing, UR-77 is also used to defeat manpower in the fortified building ruins.

This additional use of the equipment was documented in the Second Chechen campaign and during the assault of Donetsk Airport by Russian forces in Donbas. UR-77 were also used during the assaults of fortified positions in Jobar District of Damascus (Syria).






17 October 2016
*One Ukrainian serviceman killed, 3 injured in Popasna district*
*One Ukrainian serviceman killed, 7 injured in Donbas in past 24 hours*

***************

October 17, 2016 12:39
*DPR announces three days' mourning for militiaman Motorola*
DONETSK. Oct 17 (Interfax) - The self-proclaimed Donetsk People's Republic (DPR) has announced three days' mourning for militia commander Arseny Pavlov, a.k.a. Motorola.

"The head of the Donetsk People's Republic has issued an order [...] declaring three days' mourning (from October 17 till October 19) for DPR hero, Col. Arseny Pavlov," the press service of the administration of DPR head Alexander Zakharchenko told the press.

Zakharchenko said earlier that Pavlov was killed in an elevator explosion on his way home.

***********

10:46
Ukrainian army again attacks DPR positions near Leninske, suffers casualties - Donetsk


----------



## Broccoli

Motorola was most likely killed by the Russians because he wasn't useful anymore. Soon more of these "battalion commanders" are going to bite the bullet.


----------



## Aero

Broccoli said:


> Motorola was most likely killed by the Russians because he wasn't useful anymore. Soon more of these "battalion commanders" are going to bite the bullet.


Hot heads are getting down, They served their purpose & not needed anymore.
https://informnapalm.org/en/from-orphan-home-to-airborne-to-donbas-gnome-has-made-it/
https://informnapalm.org/en/concentration-russian-weaponry-donbas-aerial/


----------



## flamer84

Coming to the Ukraine war thread one can take solace in the fact that the combatants at least don't eat each other or random pets alive unlike the ME war threads...


----------



## xenon54 out

flamer84 said:


> Coming to the Ukraine war thread one can take solace in the fact that the combatants at least don't eat each other or random pets alive unlike the ME war threads...


Well ok, firstly yeah ME is fucked up no doubt about it but we need to be fair here, in WWI and II much worse things happened espacially the sadistic human experiments in concentration camps of Nazi which is the most famous exsample.

People go mad once the misery of war reaches a unbearable point this is no different in any part of the world and no race is immune against it.

Cannibalism, beheading etc. are digusting and shocking, even more when a show is made of it but is making chairs with jewish bones or night lamps with human skin any better?

The extent of war with isis in Syria and Iraq is no where near comparable to Ukrainian civil war.


----------



## flamer84

xenon54 said:


> Well ok, firstly yeah ME is fucked up no doubt about it but we need to be fair here, in WWI and II much worse things happened espacially the sadistic human experiments in concentration camps of Nazi which is the most famous exsample.
> 
> People go mad once the misery of war reaches a unbearable point this is no different in any part of the world and no race is immune against it.
> 
> Cannibalism, beheading etc. are digusting and shocking, even more when a show is made of it but is making chairs with jewish bones or night lamps with human skin any better?
> 
> The extent of war with isis in Syria and Iraq is no where near comparable to Ukrainian civil war.




Tragic events like WW2 exist so we can take lessons in our days.It's not like in Ukraine they don't hate each other with a passion,as you can see,prisoners of war are executed but there's a limit.The ME doesn't have that.


----------



## xenon54 out

flamer84 said:


> Tragic events like WW2 exist so we can take lessons in our days.It's not like in Ukraine they don't hate each other with a passion,as you can see,prisoners of war are executed but there's a limit.The ME doesn't have that.


As said those limits get lifted after a certain point is reached like a mass traumatization of a whole socieity which sees a shattered skull on daily basis, its wasnt different in WWII if anything then much worse, Ukraine is simply not that bad thank god.

Sure lessons should be taken but can you say the same wont happens once a war to the extent of WWII happens again in Europe? Im sure as hell it wont be any better than before and those lessons that has been taken are the first one that gets forgotten.

The result of war in ME will have after effects for decades but it doesnt even look like as if it was gonna stop anytime soon in the first place.


----------



## Hindustani78

Militants ravaged the whole street of Vodiane village by large-caliber artillery



Vodiane village, which is located not far from Mariupol, was attacked by Russia-backed militants with artillery of a 152mm and 122mm calibre along with mortars of a 120mm calibre, Ukrainian Anti-Terrorist Operation HQ reports. For three days, from October 12 till 14, more than 700 mines and shells hit the residential area. The fire-raid came from surrounding villiages of Leninsky, Zaichenko and Kominternove, controlled by militants, who were supposed to have removed any heavy weapon from there if they were to implement Minsk agreements.

Officers of the Ukrainian Joint Centre of Control and Coordination recorded numerous explosions from mines and shells, destruction of the residential sector and infrastructure in Vodiane.

"_Due to the powerful and cynical attacks 6 houses were completely destroyed and 10 houses received significant damage. The power line was cut. Militants destroyed almost all the houses on the street in this village_," *report reads*.

Observers also report one victim. A local old lady born in 1938 was injured, she was evacuated to a hospital in the city of Mariupol. At the time of the shelling 11 people lived in Vodiane village. Despite the risks they stayed in their houses and were not able to get to a safe place.

"_All these criminal violations of the ceasefire regime and the use of the banned types of weapons by militants were carefully documented by Ukrainian serviceman. They handed over all photo materials to the representatives of special monitoring mission of OSCE in Ukraine_," *observers say*.

As reported, despite all peace talks and agreements *militant weapons are not silent in Donbas warzone*. Heavy and deliberate shelling of civil residencies and infrastructure seems to be a typical Russian tactics. In summer even *OSCE SMM was caught in mortar shelling in government-controlled village of Vodiane*. Same tactics we can see in Syria, where Putin's deeds* already called war crimes by European leaders.*






















******************

Mariupol sector remains a hotspot on Donbas conflict zone map

Combined Russian-separatist forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in eastern Ukraine 29 times in the past 24 hours, including 20 in the Mariupol sector, six barrages in the Luhansk sector, and three in the Donetsk sector, according to the press center of the Ministry of Defense of Ukraine.



In the Mariupol sector,* the enemy used 122mm cannon artillery systems and mortars of both calibers in the villages of Shyrokyne, Vodiane and Lebedynske. The militants also fired from 120mm and 82mm mortars and infantry fighting vehicles near the village of Talakivka, as well as grenade launchers and small arms on the Ukrainian fortified positions in the town of Krasnohorivka.*

In the Luhansk sector, Russia's hybrid military force fired 82mm mortars toward the village of Stanytsia Luhanska, as well as grenade launchers, machine guns and small arms near the town of Zolote, and the villages of Novo-Oleksandrivka and Orikhove. In the Donetsk sector, the occupiers opened fire from 82mm mortars in the village of Verkhniotoretske. Additionally, they fired from infantry fighting vehicles, grenade launchers, heavy machine guns and small arms in the town of Avdiyivka and the village of Luhanske.

*************

Ukraine reports of three wounded servicemen overnight


*Three Ukrainian soldiers were wounded in the conflict zone in the past 24 hours*, the country's Defense Ministry spokesman Andriy Lysenko said on Tuesday, October 18.

Four more servicemen suffered from contusion, but Kyiv managed to avoid casualties, Lysenko said.

*At the same time, Ukraine reported 28 attacks overnight, with the most intense combat taking place near Mariupol, where the Russian-backed separatist forces shelled government forces 20 times.*

The situation in the Luhansk region was less violent as only 6 shootings occurred in the area.

After militants recently vowed to avenge the death of their comrade Motorola, concerns were raised over possible escalation in the Donbas warzone. 

*‘Regarding the death of one of the combatants – it hasn't changed the situation on the front line in any way', Lysenko reported.*

Touching upon the withdrawal of the troops planned in Stanytsia Luhanska, the spokesman said disengagement remains impossible over constant attacks from the separatists.

Only after seven days of solid ceasefire the sides can start to withdraw their forces, Lysenko explained. 

*********************

Alleged spies were recruited by Ukraine, separatists say

Three Ukrainian citizens have reportedly been ‘convicted' to 13, 15 and 18 years in prison in the militant-held Donetsk region, Ukrainian news agencies report.

They are accused of ‘espionage', the so-called supreme court head Eduard Yakubovskiy claimed, alleging that the individuals ‘were recruited by Ukraine'.

Yakuvovsky claimed, that one of the ‘spies' was a Ukrainian serviceman.

Earlier Kyiv said that the militants hold more than 100 people prisoners.

The sides have been negotiating about the exchange of the POWs, but the talks have lately come to a grinding halt. 

*************************

17:29
Two militiamen killed in shelling in southern DPR (Part 2)

15:48
Motorola to be buried with military honors in DPR territory on Wed - source


----------



## xenon54 out

Hindustani78 said:


> Motorola to be buried with military honors in DPR territory on Wed - source


----------



## Hindustani78

http://uatoday.tv/politics/donbas-warlords-feuds-infographics-789219.html





Motorola's funeral. Donetsk, Ukraine, October 19, 2016 (AP Photo)

More and more militants become victims of infighting

The recent killing of Arsen Pavlov aka Motorola is just the latest in a long row of deaths in Donbas occupied territories. One by one, warlords are being killed while fighting for the loot and in a race for power. 

On October 16, Motorola was blown up in his own house - in an elevator. It was the end of a series of assassination attempts. 

Some militants, like Plotnytsky,* manage to survive the shootings* and blowing up of their cars, others are not so lucky.






******************
http://uatoday.tv/society/volunteers-uncover-more-russia-s-high-end-weapons-in-ukraine-789094.html
Social media images provide irrefutable evidence of Russian armour and equipment used in Donbas war

Activists, bloggers and volunteers working for InformNapalm team have uncovered more evidence of Russia sending its newest weapons and armour to support militants in eastern Ukraine.

Using social media images recklessly published on the internet by Russian soldiers and mercenaries, the investigators identified Russia's modernised BTR-80 armoured personnel carrier. *The Russian-made vehicle was upgraded with a PL-1 [ПЛ-1] laser searchlight and the TKN – 4GA-01 [ТКН-4ГА-01] aiming device, both produced exclusively by Rostov Optical and Mechanic Plant.*

The volunteers point out that the re-designed model has never been exported to Ukraine, and cannot be a war trophy captured from Ukrainian Armed Forces or bought in – an explanation Russian officials like most when asked how Russian most advanced weapons end up in Ukraine.





Fresh paint on the armour points to the fact, that the vehicles have been received from Russian patrons not long ago.




The same modernised BTR-80 armoured personnel carrier is seen on images of *recently killed militant leader Arseny Pavlov (aka Motorola)* taking part in a military parade in Donetsk.





BTR-80 of captured from Russian invaders was showcased in February 2015 in central Kyiv as part of the ‘Presence' exhibition which aimed to show Russian weapons used against Ukrainians.






Despite Moscow's ongoing insistence it has no troops in Ukraine, evidence of the country's involvement is mounting.

**************
http://uatoday.tv/crime/ukrainian-army-repelled-mortar-fire-into-hnutove-checkpoint-789034.html

One Ukrainian soldier was killed, another wounded overnight

*There have been 57 militant attacks overnight. The numbers are provided by Ukraine's ATO HQ. According to the report, one Ukrainian soldier was killed and another one wounded.*

During the past 24 hours, Russian proxies have directed their fire towards the Donetsk and Mariupol sectors. Shyrokyne, Vodiane and Lebedynske were shelled with large caliber artillery and mortars. Elsewhere the areas of Povlopilya, Krasnohorivka and Maryinka were attacked with machine gun fire, grenade launchers and small arms.

44 cases of provocations took place in the Mariupol direction, 10 cases in the Luhansk sector and 3 in the Donetsk.

Separatist forces have also opened fire on the checkpoint "Hnutove". As Ukrainian border guards inform, militants applied up to 30 mines of 120 caliber mortars. No injuries among civilians reported.

**************

Ukraine had to withdraw from Debaltseve in February 2015 due to Russian attacks in a blow to freshly-signed Minsk agreements 


Ukraine insists on the return of control over the strategic railway hub of Debaltseve in Donetsk region, held by the Russian-terrorist forces, ahead of the meeting of the Normandy Four leaders in Berlin Oct 19, according to Darka Olifer, the spokesperson of Ukraine's envoy to the Trilateral Contact Group, ex-president of Ukraine Leonid Kuchma.

*'The Ukrainian side drew special attention to the provisions of the Memorandum of September 19 2014, which, among other things, provides for Ukraine's control over Debaltseve,' Olifer posted* on Facebook following a videoconference of the contact group with the participation of terrorists' representatives.

*'The document also provides for stopping the armed units of both sides along the contact line, which has been formed as of September 19, 2014 – the provision breached by the separatists. Also, they failed to fulfill the provision clearly specifying a ban on the deployment of heavy weapons and military equipment in the vicinity of settlements of Komsomolske, Kumachove, Novoazovsk, and Sahanka,' she said.*


As reported earlier, on October 18, during his visit to Norway, Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko held a telephone conversation in a trilateral format with the participation of French President Francois Hollande and German Chancellor Angela Merkel.

The parties agreed to hold a meeting of heads of state in Normandy format in Berlin October 19. The Russian president's spox Dmitry Peskov confirmed Putin's participation in the negotiations 'to coordinate positions'. According to Peskov, it is too early to talk about any specific agreements.

*****************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/377722.html
Seven ceasefire violations were recorded in the conflict area in Donbas on Wednesday, the anti-terrorist operation headquarters' press center said.

"In the Mariupol sector, Ukrainian units were shelled five times. The adversary fired small arms in Maryinka and heavy machineguns and grenade launchers of various systems in Slavne and Shyrokyne, while the 122mm conventional artillery was used in the shelling of Vodyane," the headquarters' press center said on its Facebook page.

The Ukrainian positions in the Donetsk sector, particularly in Avdiyivka, were shelled twice as Kyiv's adversary opened fire from grenade launchers, large-caliber machineguns and small arms there, it said.

In the Luhansk sector, no violations of the regime of calm were recorded on Wednesday, the headquarters said.

***************

interfax ru 

20:45
DPR reports nearly 600 violations by Kyiv over past 24 hours, 4 militiamen killed

17:37
Twenty-three prisoners who were in Donbas arrive in territory controlled by Ukraine

14:20
One Ukrainian soldier killed, one injured in Donbas in past 24 hours - Defense Ministry

11:45
Crimean parliament calls 'Motorola' killing in Donetsk terrorist attack

11:35
Donetsk bids farewell to 'Motorola'

11:07
*Unexploded phosphorus cluster bomb found on Horlivka outskirts* - town authorities


----------



## Hindustani78

http://uatoday.tv/news/30-attacks-in-conflict-zone-overnight-789604.html

Mariupol sector remains to be the hot spot 

The Russian-backed separatist forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in eastern Ukraine 30 times in the past 24 hours, including 21 in the Mariupol sector, four barrages in the Luhansk sector, and five in the Donetsk sector, according to the press center of the Ministry of Defense of Ukraine, *UNIAN reports. *

In the Mariupol sector, the occupiers fired heavy machine guns, grenade launchers and small arms on the Ukrainian fortified positions near the town of Maryinka, and the villages of Pavlopil, Lebedynske, Slavne, Shyrokyne and Starohnativka, as well as 82mm and 120mm mortars in the town of Krasnohorivka.

They also used 122mm and 152mm cannon artillery systems in the village of Vodiane.

In the Luhansk sector, Russia's hybrid military force opened fire from grenade launchers, machine guns and small arms near the villages of Novozvanivka and Novo-Oleksandrivka, as well as 82mm mortars in the village of Stanytsia Luhanska.

In the Donetsk sector, the militants fired from machine-guns, grenade launchers and infantry fighting vehicles on the Ukrainian military in the village of Luhanske, and 82mm and 120mm mortars in the town of Avdiyivka.

*********************

Poroshenko says disengagement should continue, OSCE reiterates impossibility of monitoring previous withdrawal sites

Normandy Four leaders agreed to withdrawals of Ukrainian troops and Russian-backed separatists in four new areas at the frontline of the fighting in the Donbas region, Ukraine's President Petro Poroshenko told journalists after the meeting in Berlin.

*"We've agreed that after the troops are disengaged at three previously selected areas - these are Zolote, Petrivske and Stanytsia Luhanska - monitoring posts of the OSCE should be set up there to work 24/7. After that, we'll start talks on four other areas for disengagement," Poroshenko was quoted as saying by Interfax-Ukraine news agency.*

The Ukrainian side had also insisted that *Debaltseve should be among the next four areas for disengagement, *the president added.

Meanwhile, the OSCE Special Monitoring Mission reiterated on Thursday that they have restricted access to the withdrawal zone in Petrivske-Bohdanivka due to the absence of security guarantees.

_ "Today again only limited access for OSCE SMM to _Petrivske_/Bohdanivka disengagement area – UAF, "DPR" have failed to guarantee SMM's security [possible mines]. SMM is ready/able to monitor, but needs access,"_ *reads the statement* posted on the official Facebook page of OSCE on Thursday morning.

The day before the ATO (Anti-Terrorist Operation) headquarters once again said the withdrawal from Stanytsia Luhanska – the third planned area – was not possible due to heavy militant fire.

***************
http://uatoday.tv/politics/putin-there-are-no-ukrainian-hostages-in-russia-789929.html

*Minsk peace deal implies release of only those held in occupied Donbas, says Putin's press secretary*

*Vladimir Putin says no Ukrainian prisoners of war are held on the territory of Russian Federation*, according to the Kremlin spokesperson Dmitry Peskov.

*Putin strongly opposes the proposal by his Ukrainian counterpart Petro Poroshenko to include persons kept in Russia into the list of those subject to the POW exchange in Donbas, Peskov added.*

*"In this context, the Ukrainian president said that there were some detainees in Russia, but this statement drew a strong objection from the Russian president," Peskov was quoted as saying by Russian TASS news agency.*

He described Kyiv's approach as unacceptable and out of place.

*"Of course, it [exchange of prisoners as a part of Minsk agreement] is only about the release of persons kept in Ukrainian territory and in Donbas,"* *Peskov said*.

According to *Ukraine's Security Service (SBU) 111 Ukrainian citizens are being held prisoner in the militant-occupied areas of eastern Ukraine, 9 captives have been smuggled to the Russian Federation.*

After more than 5 hours of late-night talks in Berlin on October 19, the* leaders of Ukraine, Germany, France, and Russia agreed to draft a 'road map'* which would help to implement the 2015 Minsk peace agreement for eastern Ukraine.

*No official documents were signed*.

*****************
http://uatoday.tv/politics/russia-agrees-upon-armed-osce-mission-to-donbas-kremlin-789934.html

Moscow says 'yes' to armed monitors, 'no' – to returning Debaltseve to Ukraine

Russian President Vladimir Putin has agreed to the *deployment of the armed OSCE police mission to the conflict region of eastern Ukraine*, the Kremlin's spokesman Dmitry Peskov said Thursday, October 20.

_‘Armed mission, OSCE police mission… Call it what you want. Putin has ‘generally' agreed to the deployment of such a mission. He said it was necessary to use German OSCE chairmanship to step up the development of this question',_ *Peskov said*.

Concerning *Ukraine's demand that Russia return militant-held Debaltseve under Kyiv's control*, Peskov said Moscow ‘absolutely disagrees'.

_‘When it comes to Debaltseve, the situation is that the agreements reached earlier are interpreted differently by the sides. Russia absolutely disagrees, and the issue remains uncoordinated, the work on it will continue at the level of ministers and aides',_ *Peskov stated*.





***************
http://uatoday.tv/politics/russian-nazi-detained-in-norway-790014.html

Yan Petrovsky was a mercenary in Donbas, fighting for pro-Russian forces


29-year-old Yan Petrovsky, a militant from Rusich battalion of pro-Russian forces, detained in Norway - *reports NRK*. Police established that he has ties with far-right movement in the country. Petrovsky has lived in Norway since 2004 after Russia annexed Crimea and started the turmoil in Donbas, Petrovsky went to take part in military actions.

*He boasted about his military experience in social media. On one of the photos, he poses near a burning body of a Ukrainian soldier.*






The mercenary was detained according to the immigration law. He is accused of violating it by staying for too long outside the country.

Petrovsky is also considered a threat to Norway state. Now the court decides whether Petrovsky will be deported from Norway. 

Separatist leaders earlier held ‘demonstrations' in Donetsk and Luhansk against the armed OSCE mission. 


*******************

18:44
Almost 500 attacks registered in DPR in past 24 hours, 6 buildings destroyed - Basurin

18:09
Zakharchenko to be invited by State Duma to attend special meeting on Donbas problem

17:37
Militia not to leave Debaltseve - DPR

15:52
Russia against transfer of Debaltseve under Kyiv control, work on this matter will continue - Kremlin

13:56
Withdrawal near Stanytsia Luhanska postponed - LPR


----------



## Hindustani78

'Russian invader', killed near Donetsk, handed over to his cronies for burial

Ukrainian troops handed over the body of killed Russian mercenary to Kremlin-backed militants at "Maryinka" checkpoint in Donbas, Anti-Terrorist Operation HQ informs. The operation which was the part of the humanitarian project of the Armed Forces of Ukraine ‘Evacuation 200' was commenced despite yesterday's shelling of the checkpoint by militants, HQ stressed.

Ukrainian military press service called the deceased militant ‘another Russian invader'. It is known that he was in his 40s and heavily armed with assault rifle with grenade launcher attached. The man was killed on October, 17th while attacking the Ukrainian positions in the village of Vodiane.






The body was found on a battle scene after Ukrainian fighters repelled the attack. He had no documents, only a notebook with a bullet hole through it, which implied his Russian origin. It consists of tactical schemes of small units order of battle and ideological notes with the reasoning of war against Ukraine and even the whole world. There is no word there on ‘people's republics of Donbas', but only about ‘sacred mission' and ‘spiritual exclusiveness' of Russia, which allows it to attack another country and ‘take culture there'.

"_Sacred Mission of Russia – is to preserve the [Russian] culture, restore and develop her own example showing the world how to live as a creator, educating the younger generation not only about themselves but also about their homeland – State. Russia is the spiritual center of the planet_," *the notes read*.











"_Analyzing records in the notepad, a few pages were, with virtually no corrections are purely military terms and information on fighting, the impression that it was a well-prepared piece of material provided by Kremlin curators to speak in front of TV cameras or to other deceived people who came to Donbass to protect the "spiritual center of the planet" from Banderites_," *ATO press-center states*.

With the Ukrainian Military handing over of the body, they are aiming to return dead militants to their families for burial and getting possible help from the country, which send them here, Ukrainian military explained.

"_In this case, despite the fact that people fought against our country, Ukraine is following Christian principles and international standards, so the body after appropriate examination was passed for further burial to the relatives without delay_," *press-center stressed*.

As reported, on the same day this militant was killed, a *Russian warlord was blown up in his house's elevator in Donetsk*. A month ago *Russian army colonel Osipov was killed in Luhansk.

******************

http://uatoday.tv/politics/mariupol...r-of-russian-aggression-turchynov-790734.html


Secretary of National Security and Defence Council of Ukraine Oleksandr Turchynov says* the number of shellings significantly increased in the past two weeks*

*Over 3000 shells and mines were fired towards Ukrainian positions over the last week,* reports National Security and Defence Council (NSDC). The main part of shellings happened in Mariupol region. NSDC Secretary Oleksandr Turchynov held a meeting with the ATO military leadership to discuss the situation. 

According to Oleksandr Turchynov, the situation in the ATO zone remains tense, especially in the Mariupol direction: "The largest number of provocations and intensity of attacks are carried out near *Marinka, Krasnogorivka, Vodyane, and Shyrokyne". *"Even during the negotiations of the Normandy four, attacks on Ukrainian positions by the Russian aggressor did not stop", - Secretary of the NSDC of Ukraine stated adding that during his stay in Vodyane and on the Ukrainian positions closest to Kominternovo, which is occupied by the aggressor, the Russian artillery was continuously firing our positions.

"Such actions of Russian-terrorist groups prove the deceit and manipulation in Putin's statements during international negotiations on the ceasefire, and clearly delineate the boundaries of his "sincere desire to resolve the conflict", - Mr. Turchynov said.

Secretary of the NSDC of Ukraine also emphasized that we cannot exclude that the peace initiative of the Russian party "is just a disguise for the intensification of military confrontation".

"The Ukrainian military are ready for any pace of developments. Positions on the contact line are fortified and winterized. All the attempts of Russian-terrorist groupings to break through our defense line are doomed", - the NSDC Secretary stressed.


********************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/378242.html

*No Ukrainian soldier has been killed, but one was injured in hostile shelling in the special operation zone in eastern Ukraine in the past 24 hours*, Ukrainian Defense Ministry spokesman Andriy Lysenko has said.

*"Over the past day as a result of active hostilities no one of our military men died, but one was wounded in Avdiyivka. This happened as a result of enemy attacks," he said at a briefing in Kyiv on Friday.*

Lysenko said the *enemy had used mortars and light weapons to open fire on Ukrainian positions in the Stanytsia Luhanska area on the Luhansk track.* Additionally, military provocations were registered in Triokhizbenka and Novozvanivka. *A total of nine attacks on Ukrainian positions were registered on the Luhansk track, including one from heavy weapons.*

Lysenko said *the enemy continues opening fire on the Avdiyivka industrial zone area on the Donetsk track, using mortars and 152 mm howitzers.*

*Attacks were also registered in Luhanske and Novhorodske. A total of six attacks were registered on the Donetsk track, including four using heavy weapons.*

On the Mariupol track, attacks continue on the front section *Krasnohorivka-Maryinka, and also in Taramchuk and Shyrokyne.*

A chain of military provocations by the enemy was registered virtually on the entire frontline, Lysenko said. *A total of 26 attacks on Ukrainian positions, including 13 using heavy weapons, were registered on the Mariupol track.*

****************

21:50
DPR reports that 9 militiamen, 1 civilian killed in past 10 days


----------



## Hindustani78

Ukrainian artillerists take part in command-and-staff exercises Frontier-2016 on the military range Divycky some 75 km southeast of Kiev, Ukraine.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://uatoday.tv/news/grad-is-back-in-conflict-zone-791024.html
Militants used multiple rocket launcher to shell government forces, Kyiv says

*Update:* *Three Ukrainian soldiers were wounded* in combat against the Russian-backed separatist forces in the past 24 hours. According to Ukrainian Defense Ministry spokesman, Andriy Lysenko, the government forces took no losses in the fighting. 

*Story:* The Russian-backed separatist forces attacked the positions of Ukrainian soldiers 39 times overnight, using the Grad artillery for the first time in several months. This is according to the press-center of Ukraine's Anti-Terrorist operation.

The multiple rocket launcher was used to shell the government forces at *Troitske village in the Luhansk region*. In addition, the combatants mounted attacks with 122-mm artillery, violating the ceasefire in the region 12 times overall.

The Mariupol sector continues to be a hotspot, where intense shooting has been going on quite a while. 18 attacks were registered there in the past 24 hours, and high-caliber artillery was used again.

Another 9 violations of the truce occurred in the Donetsk sector, where the militants attacked Ukrainian servicemen with mortars, machine guns, grenade launchers and infantry vehicles. *A tank fired at the servicemen in Avdiivka. *

**************


----------



## Hindustani78

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/378411.html

22.10.2016
European partners during talks in the Normandy Four format in Berlin have supported Ukraine's position regarding the need for progress in the release of hostages, therefore this question will be the key one in the negotiations on the so-called "roadmap," in particular at the talks of the Trilateral Contact Group in Minsk, First Deputy Speaker of the Verkhovna Rada of Ukraine, Ukraine's representative in the humanitarian subgroup of the Trilateral Contact Group Iryna Gerashchenko has stated.

"The humanitarian issue sounded rather emotionally at the last meeting in Berlin, although two-thirds of which were devoted to security issues, ceasefire regime, withdrawal of weapons, Ukraine's Debaltseve. For the first time it was so topical issue, because, as a rule, earlier security and the political block were discussed," she wrote on her Facebook page.

According to her, the Ukrainian side raised the question of releasing hostages and access of the International Committee of the Red Cross to prisons in the occupied territories and in the Russian Federation.


----------



## Hindustani78

17:18 Oct. 23, 2016
http://uatoday.tv/crime/militants-s...ple-left-without-gas-supply-photo-791499.html

Talakivka village belongs to the ‘gray zone', so no Ukrainian Army positions located there

*Russia-backed militants attacked the village of Talakivka in Donetsk region with heavy mortars and artillery. The settlement belongs to the so-called ‘gray zone' between the positions of warring parties, so there are no Ukrainian forces there.*

Head of the National Police Department in the Donetsk region *Vyacheslav Abroskin revealed the details*: "_The attack was reported at 9:55 a.m. No one was hurt but only by pure luck. Civilian houses were partially destroyed by shrapnel. Gas pipeline and power lines are damaged. Around 4500 Talakivka residents were left without gas supply. Police officers and employees of the Emergency Ministry are working on site._"

Later *he wrote on Facebook about the weapon used by attackers*: "_Fragments found during the inspection suggest that the militants attacked, using 122 mm artillery shells_".


In turn the press officer of Mariupol sector of Ukrainian defense Oleksandr Kindsfater stressed that the shelling of civil population was intentional.

"_The positions of Ukrainian military are 5 km away from the Talakivka village (the village itself is near the ‘gray area'), so an err in shots was impossible_," *Kindsfater told the UNN agency*.

As reported, shelling and bombing of residence areas and civilian infrastructure is a *typical Russian tactic also used in Syria*, which has already been *called a war crime by numerous world's top officials*. 

*****************
http://uatoday.tv/press/hackers-pro...n-mercenary-motorola-impasse-news-791779.html

Messages from Motorola's phone indicate he was worried Russia might kill him

The Russian mercenary,* Arseny "Motorola" Pavlov was killed on October 16, 2016, by a bomb planted in the elevator of a Donetsk apartment building* in which Motorola resided with his second family. 

Motorola became infamous for his admissions of executing Ukrainian prisoners of war, which is recognized as a war crime by the Geneva Conventions. Pavlov's admissions of war crimes, his criminality, his uncontrollability, and his prominent public profile led many observers of the war in *eastern Ukraine to believe that Russia's intelligence services would assassinate him, just as they have assassinated or attempted to assassinate, many of DNR and LNR warlords of a similar profile.* The most compelling reason for such* an assassination is that Motorola was living proof of the Russian military's war crimes in Ukraine.*


It has also been argued that Ukrainian security services had a motive to assassinate Pavlov, to prevent him from executing more Ukrainian prisoners. However, *there has been no evidence that Ukrainian security services have conducted any high-level assassination in the Russia-occupied area of the Donbas.*

Furthermore,* there is no reason to believe that the assassination of Motorola would necessarily stop the execution of Ukrainian POWs, because Russian and pro-Russian actors other than Motorola have been known to carry out torture and execution of Ukrainian POWs. *

A third hypothesis is that Motorola may have been assassinated by rival commanders or gang leaders. While this is possible, given Motorola's public profile, it is unlikely that any DNR/LNR warlords would have carried out such an effort without Russia's approval.

*Obozrevatel reports the following details, regarding hackers' findings on Motorola's assassination:*

*Activists of the cyberalliance of Ukrainian hacker groups, "CyberJunta," FalconsFlame, RUH8, and Trinity found evidence that Russian terrorist Arseny Pavlov, nicknamed "Motorola", was killed by Russian security agencies. *This information is reported by InformNapalm, to whom* the hackers gave the detailed archives, obtained from the gadgets of Pavlov and his spouse.*

*The hackers have also reported that they have access to, and fully control, the personal gadgets of other members of the Sparta battalion, and the entourage of Alexander Zakharchenko.* As the evidence, they presented data from correspondence* intercepted from Motorola and his wife's Viber on the eve of the murder.*

*****************
http://uatoday.tv/politics/russian-...day-mariupol-sector-affected-most-791814.html

No sign of ceasefire in Donbas

Combined Russian-separatist forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in eastern Ukraine 35 times in the past 24 hours, *including 20 in the Mariupol sector, nine barrages in the Luhansk sector, and six in the Donetsk sector, according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters.*

In the Mariupol sector, the *Russian-backed militants fired heavy machine guns, rocket-propelled grenades and small arms on the units of the Armed Forces of Ukraine in the town of Maryinka, and the villages of Shyrokyne, Talakіvka and Taramchuk. *

In addition to these types of weapons, the enemy used 82mm mortars in the town of Krasnohorivka and the village of Pavlopil.

In the Luhansk sector, the occupiers opened fire from grenade launchers, machine guns and small arms on the Ukrainian positions near the villages of Novozvanivka and Novo-Oleksandrivka, as well as 82mm mortars in the village of Krymske and the town of Schastia.

In the Donetsk sector, Russia's hybrid military force fired 82mm mortars on the Ukrainian defenders in the village of Luhanske, as well as grenade launchers, machine guns and 120mm mortars in the town of Avdiyivka.

****************
http://uatoday.tv/politics/ukraine-...-conflict-zone-over-past-24-hours-791989.html

No soldiers were killed as militant forces launched 35 attacks

*No Ukrainian servicemen were killed, but seven were wounded in fighting in eastern Ukraine in the past 24 hours*, Ukrainian Defense Ministry spokesman Andriy Lysenko reported at a regular press briefing on Monday.

*The confirmed enemy losses stand at 6 dead and 6 wounded, Lysenko added.

Combined Russian-separatist forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in eastern Ukraine 35 times in the past day - 20 in the Mariupol sector, nine barrages in the Luhansk sector, and six in the Donetsk sector – including four artillery attacks.

Lysenko specified that almost 100 mortar shells were fired on Ukrainian positions in the Donetsk sector, namely in Luhanske and Avdiivka.

*******************





*


----------



## Hindustani78

Russian-separatist forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in eastern Ukraine 40 times, artillery was used in Avdiyivka


http://uatoday.tv/politics/night-shelling-in-donbas-ukraine-reports-four-wounded-792549.html

*Four Ukrainian soldiers were wounded in the Anti-Terrorist Operation zone in Donbas overnight*, Ukrainian TSN news service has reported, citing its own sources.

All wounded soldiers sustained fragmentation wounds and taken to hospitals. Non of their injuries are life threatening.

According to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters, combined *Russian-separatist forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in eastern Ukraine 40 times in the past 24 hours, including 24 in the Mariupol sector, three barrages in the Luhansk sector, and 13 in the Donetsk sector.*

*In the Mariupol sector, militants fired heavy machine guns, grenade launchers and small arms on ATO forces in the villages of Hnutove, Vodiane and Hranitne, as well as anti-aircraft guns, machine guns and 82mm mortars near the towns of Krasnohorivka and Maryinka, and the village of Pavlopil*. They also fired 120mm and 82mm mortars, grenade launchers and small arms on the Ukrainian fortified positions near the village of Shyrokyne.

In the Donetsk sector, the occupiers opened fire from machine guns on the defenders of the village of Luhanske. They fired 120mm mortars, grenade launchers, machine guns and small arms near the village of Zaitseve. Additionally, they used 122mm cannon artillery systems against the Ukrainian soldiers in the town of Avdiyivka.

In the Luhansk sector, Russia's hybrid military force used machine guns and 82mm mortars near the village of Novo-Oleksandrivka. In addition, enemy snipers and grenade throwers were active in the village of Stanytsia Luhanska.

****************

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/378870.html
25.10.2016
No Ukrainian servicemen were killed in the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) zone in Donbas in the last day, however, six soldiers were wounded, Defense Ministry speaker for ATO issues Andriy Lysenko has said.

"There were no killed in action among Ukrainian military, six were wounded in action," he said at a briefing in Kyiv on Tuesday.

***********
25.10.2016
Some 109 Ukrainian citizens are held hostage as of today, while 495 people are reported missing, adviser to the chief of the SBU Security Service of Ukraine Yuriy Tandit has said.

"As of today, 109 persons are listed as hostages, they are illegally kept in occupied areas in Luhansk and Donetsk regions, and another nine people are in Russia. And it is important to not to forget about the 495 missing who we will be seeking. In any case it is very important to find them all," Tandit told journalists in Kyiv on Tuesday.

******************


----------



## Hindustani78

http://uatoday.tv/politics/stoltenberg-russia-still-has-its-troops-in-donbas-792804.html

Moscow has a special responsibility to make sure that the Minsk agreements are fully implemented, says NATO chief


NATO Secretary General Jens Stoltenberg has assured that the Alliance will continue to support Ukraine, and called on Russia to fulfill the Minsk agreements aimed at resolving the situation in the east of Ukraine, according to an *UNIAN* correspondent in Brussels.

Speaking at a press conference on the eve of the meeting of NATO Defense Ministers in Brussels on Tuesday, Stoltenberg said that he had assured President Poroshenko that NATO would provide "strong political and strong practical support to Ukraine".

According to Stoltenberg, practical assistance is provided through trust funds; the Allies are also encouraged to provide support on a bilateral basis, and a *comprehensive package of assistance for Ukraine was adopted at the NATO summit in Warsaw*.

_ "Then we support Ukraine by calling on Russia to make sure that the Minsk agreements are fully implemented. And Russia has a great responsibility because Russia continues to support the separatists in Donbas. They [Russia] continue to be present and therefore they have a special responsibility to make sure that the Minsk agreements are fully implemented,"_ *Jens Stoltenberg said*.

In this regard, he noted that the ceasefire must be respected, all weapons should be withdrawn, and the OSCE Special Monitoring Mission should have full access for monitoring.

According to Stoltenberg, *NATO welcomes the adoption of a roadmap for the implementation of the Minsk agreements* during recent talks in the Normandy format. "I can assure you that we will continue to call on Russia to seek peaceful negotiated solution based on the Minsk agreements and we will continue to support Ukraine and support the Minsk agreement."

******************
http://uatoday.tv/politics/six-servicemen-wounded-in-eastern-ukraine-792844.html

Militant weapons are not silent in Donbas war zone

No Ukrainian servicemen were killed, but six were wounded in fighting in eastern Ukraine in the past 24 hours, Ukrainian Defense Ministry spokesman Andriy Lysenko reported at a regular press briefing on Tuesday.

The situation in Donbas war zone was far from secure over the past day as *Russian-separatist forces attacked Ukrainian army positions 40 times*. 

Especially 'hot' was in the Mariupol sector where militants fired 120mm and 82mm mortars, grenade launchers and small arms on the Ukrainian fortified positions near the village of Shyrokyne.

Additionally, the Russian-backed illegal armed groups used 122mm cannon artillery systems against the Ukrainian soldiers in the town of Avdiyivka.

The UN Human Rights Office has recorded almost 10,000 conflict-related deaths and more than 22,000 injuries among Ukrainian armed forces, civilians and members of the armed groups since the conflict began in mid-April 2014.

****************
http://uatoday.tv/politics/russia-s...-of-ukrainian-political-prisoners-793664.html

Stanyslav Klykh and Mykola Karpiuk were sentenced earlier this year to 22,5 and 20 years in Russia's high-security prison 

Russia's Supreme Court has rejected the appeal filed by the defense team of Ukrainian prisoners Stanyslav Klykh and Mykola Karpiuk, who were sentenced earlier this year to 20 and 22.5 years behind bars for involvement in the Chechen war of 1994-1995 and fighting alongside Chechen separatists. Supreme Court ruled. 

Supreme Court ruled that the verdict delivered by a Chechen court should stay in place. 

The two Ukrainians deny their guilt. Human rights activists also dismissed the charges as totally fabricated, and emphasized that the defendants were tortured into false confessions.

Ukraine's Justice Ministry had sent a number of papers to Russia requesting the extradition of Ukrainian citizens.

Earlier this month human rights activists reported that *Klykh's mental health has sharply deteriorated after reported torture*s.

*************
http://uatoday.tv/politics/30-violations-to-the-delicate-ceasefire-overnight-793814.html

According to Ukraine's ATO HQ, Russian-backed militants opened fire mainly concentrating in the Mariupol sector


Ukrainian army positions have been shelled by mortars in Vodyane, Krasnogorivka, Hnutove, Taramchuk and Maryinka.

Large caliber machine guns and grenade launchers have also been active in these towns as well as in the Avdiivka industrial zone. In a separate case, Separatists have used artillery to shell the town of Bohuslavske, Luhansk region.

*Only one Ukrainian soldier has been reported injured over the past day in the ATO zone.

******************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/379248.html
Almost 500 Ukrainian women and 68 children have been killed and over 150 children have been wounded amid Russian aggression in Donbas, eastern Ukraine, in over two years, Chairperson of Ukraine's Vekrhovna Rada and Ukrainian envoy for humanitarian issues at Minsk peace talks Iryna Gerashchenko said at a UN Security Council meeting on Tuesday.

"Over the past two years, 495 Ukrainian women were killed in Donbas. Let me mention a young woman, Olena Lafazan, who was killed in an attack on [the Ukrainian-controlled city of] Mariupol while she was trying to cover the daughter with her body. I'd like to mention Klym Klymenko's young mother, who saved the boy, having shielded him with her body during an attack on [the Ukrainian-controlled town of] Kramatorsk in February 2015. Some 68 children have been killed and 152 children have been wounded since the beginning of the armed conflict," she said in her speech prepared for UN Security Council debate on women and posted on Facebook.

In her words, women and children are most vulnerable at this war. According to recent data, there are 1.7 million internally displaced persons in Ukraine. Of them, there are about 900,000 women and 236,000 children.

Gerashchenko also said that 2,130 members of the Armed Forces of Ukraine have been killed since the beginning of Russian aggression, among them were two women. What is more, 1,937 children have been orphaned, 1,213 women have become widows, 1,975 women have lost their sons. Another 142 women have still been waiting for the release of their family members from captivity in the occupied areas in Donetsk and Luhansk regions.

"This is symbolic of the war in Donbas – Russian men have been fighting against Ukrainian women and children, killing and maiming them, taking them captive. Conflicts are always accompanied by outbreaks of violence against women and girls, and sexual violence is used as a weapon of war. We are aware of the facts of human trafficking in the temporarily occupied territories, as well as sexual abuse and exploitation, the use of minors in military actions that are incompatible with human rights standards and are not acceptable in the modern world," she said.

*************************************

Ukrainian EOD specialists have cleared about 30 ha of territory and about 1,5 km of roads, neutralized 1,868 mines, UXOs this month.

Totally, since the beginning of the hostilities in the east of Ukraine the EOD units have neutralized more than 126,700 mines, UXOs and cleared more than 896 km of roads and 17,6 km of railways.











************

18:45
DPR stands against delivering OSCE armed mission to Donbas

14:55
DPR reports 2 women injured in Ukrainian Armed Forces' shellings of Donetsk outskirts

13:12
One Ukrainian serviceman injured in Donbas - Defense Ministry


----------



## Hindustani78

***********
http://uatoday.tv/politics/escalation-in-donbas-militants-double-number-of-attacks-794049.html
12:07 Oct. 27, 2016

Ukrainian army positions withstand more than 70 attacks including fire from cannon artillery systems 

*Combined Russian-separatist forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in eastern Ukraine 72 times in the past 24 hours, including 43 in the Mariupol sector, 15 barrages in the Luhansk sector, and 14 in the Donetsk sector, according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters.*

*In the Mariupol sector, the militants opened fire from small arms and rocket-propelled grenades near the villages of Hnutove, Talakivka, Hranitne and Starohnativka.* They fired *82mm mortars, machine guns, grenade launchers and tank shells on the units of the Armed Forces of Ukraine near the town of Krasnohorivka and the village of Pavlopil. *The enemy also used* 120mm mortars, infantry fighting vehicles and sniper fire toward the town of Maryinka and the village of Taramchuk.* Additionally, the Ukrainian positions near the villages of Shyrokyne and Vodiane were attacked with the use of 122mm and 152mm cannon artillery systems.


In the Donetsk sector, the occupiers used anti-aircraft guns, grenade launchers, machine guns and infantry fighting vehicles in the villages of Maiorsk and Novhorodske, as well as 82mm and 120mm mortars, and the rest of the arsenal of weapons of smaller caliber on the Ukrainian positions near the village of Zaitseve, Butivka coal mine and the town of Avdiyivka.

In the Luhansk sector, Russia's hybrid military forces fired machine guns, rocket-propelled grenades and small arms near the town of Zolote, and the villages of Triokhizbenka, Krymske, Novo-Oleskandrivka and Troyitske. In addition to these types of weapons, the militants used 82mm mortars in the village of Novozvanivka.

*************
http://uatoday.tv/politics/russia-s-new-humanitarian-convoy-arrives-half-empty-794129.html

Moscow again sends its trucks to eastern Ukraine in violation of internationally accepted procedures


Russia's 57th so-called *humanitarian convoy has illegally crossed the Ukrainian border*.

In total 46 trucks, allegedly carrying aid for the citizens of the devastated Donbas region, came to Ukraine through Russian border checkpoints of "Matveev Kurgan" and "Donetsk."

Ukrainian Border Guard Service spokesman Oleh Slobodian said Russia traditionally violated all existing international norms and standards provided for sending humanitarian cargos.

Ukrainian interdepartmental group was not allowed to perform any control functions, and only observed the clearance procedures visually.

_"A characteristic feature of this ‘aid convoy' was that trucks for the nth time came half-empty. This once again confirms the pretentiousness of this ‘aid' and, indeed populism of this action,"_ *said the Border Guard Service representative*.

He added that only 35 vehicles contained some cargo while other 9 trucks came as escort vehicles.

Moscow claims it only transports food and medical supplies while Ukrainian authorities note every time a convoy crosses the border, the Russian-backed separatist forces increase their attacks.

Kyiv suspects that the white-painted trucks are used to bring weapons, munitions and anti-tank grenades as well as to take back to Russia bodies of killed servicemen and mercenaries.



******************

http://uatoday.tv/crime/moscow-court-upholds-arrest-of-ukrainian-journalist-794329.html
Roman Sushchenko is charged with espionage

The Moscow City Court has dismissed the appeal of defense team of a *Ukrainian journalist Roman Sushchenko*, according to a UNIAN correspondent in Moscow.

The judge announced his decision after the hearing held behind the closed doors.

The Russian FSB detained Roman Sushchenko, a correspondent of Ukrinform news agency, in Moscow on September 30 labelling him a Ukrainian "intelligence officer" who allegedly "deliberately collected classified information on the activities of the armed forces and the national guard of the Russian Federation."

A court in Moscow has ruled *to arrest the journalist on espionage charges* until November 30. All court hearings in Sushchenko case are held behind closed doors.

****************

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/379686.html

The fire attacks have not stopped in Donbas over the past week, the map of hostilities has enlarged in the direction of Horlivka, Organization for Security and Cooperation in Europe Special Monitoring Mission (OSCE SMM) Principal Deputy Chief Monitor Alexander Hug said.

One more week of instability passed, and the level of violence remains high in eastern Ukraine, the OSCE monitors are recording hundreds of breaches daily, he told a briefing in Kyiv on Thursday. The focal point remains the Avdiyivka-Yasynuvata-Donetsk airport triangle, but the geography of hostilities has expanded to the west and northwest of Horlivka, around Svitlodarsk and Debaltseve, Hug said.

The mission monitors have recorded over 90 blasts in Svitlodarsk controlled by Kyiv last Friday; 120 explosions near Horlivka controlled by the Donetsk People's Republic (DPR) on Saturday, Hug said.

The use of multiple rocket launchers causes special concerns, it is impossible to avoid the hits into the houses of civilians due to their random use, he said, noting that the mission's video cameras had recorded multiple rocket launchers firing 27 missiles in Shyrokyne on Friday night, Hug said.

The Minsk Agreements are not being implemented, he said again.

The OSCE SMM comprises 689 monitors today, 580 of them are working in Donbas, Hug said.

**********

10:55
Militia shelling city of Toretsk - Ukrainian police


----------



## Hindustani78

http://uatoday.tv/politics/all-alon...ions-from-international-community-794814.html

The United States is deeply concerned about the recent escalation in fighting in eastern Ukraine, the U.S. mission to the OSCE said in a statement issued on October 27.

The mission underscores that while artillery use doubled, Ukrainian forces reported coming under *heavy fire from Grad rockets*, and ceasefire violations have increased nine-fold since *fighting surged around Mariupol*, the combined *Russian-separatist forces continue to deny access to OSCE monitors*.

In over 19 separate incidents during the past week, the SMM confirmed that combined Russian-separatist forces restricted monitors' movements in and around Mariupol.

As a result, monitors were blocked from accessing a potential hub for Russian resupply of troops and equipment 50 kilometers northeast of Mariupol.

Despite combined-separatist forces' restrictions, the SMM continues to document evidence that Russia is sending troops and equipment into Ukraine.

On October 17, the SMM spotted a minivan with military license plates carrying personnel in camouflage as it crossed from Russia into separatist-held Ukraine. The minivan did not transit the border at an official crossing point, as would have been the case if it had been carrying a routine rotation of Russian officers to the Joint Center for Coordination and Control. Also last week, monitors spotted a bus with at least 20 persons in camouflage crossing from separatist-held parts of Ukraine back into Russia. Taken together with the ramp up in access restrictions, this evidence is indicative of Russia's continued and active support of combined separatist forces in Ukraine.

All along Ukraine's internationally-recognized border, Russia continues its subterfuge to cloak its activities from the international community.

***************
http://uatoday.tv/politics/there-are-those-in-osce-who-work-for-russia-ukraine-fm-794809.html

Ukraine's Foreign Minister Pavlo Klimkin hinted that some OSCE SMM monitors from Russia pose risks to Ukraine. However, Kyiv has learned to avoid these risks, Klimkin said in an interview with Ukrainian channel 24.

‘_Regarding the SMM, Russia is sadly present in the mission, but we have learned to make it so that the threats are not oriented at us'_, *Mr. Klimkin said.*

_‘The road map is an order of steps and the guarantee that Russia will implement these steps. Of course, if we have the common will. I don't see that Russia has the will to move forward'_, *Klimkin said.*

_‘Debaltseve is a fundamental condition', the Minister continued. ‘Debaltseve is the Russian attack during the Minsk negotiations. This town is important not only politically or militarily, but also emotionally. However, we have the line, which was dictated by the Minsk agreements in September 2014_', *he stated, *adding that possible local election will not be held in Debaltseve.

***********

Ukraine's Foreign Ministry expressed strong protest regarding decision of the Moscow City Court to uphold the arrest of *Ukrainian citizen Roman Sushchenko*, detained in Russia in early October.

_"Groundless detention of the journalist of the National News Agency of Ukraine in the Russian Federation under politically motivated and fabricated charges in espionage has become another notorious evidence of absence in this country of the legal system and the right for a fair justice,"_ *the MFA said* in a statement.

_"Denial of access to the court room of the Ukrainian consular official causes a particular indignation. This is another evidence of Russia's biased and unfair trial,"_ t*he ministry added.*

The Ministry of Foreign Affairs demanded to immediately release Sushchenko and other citizens of Ukraine who have become hostages of Russia's aggressive policy.

*On October 27 the Moscow City Court has dismissed the appeal of defense team of the Ukrainian journalist*. Earlier, the Lefortovo District Court of Moscow has ruled to detain Sushchenko until November 30. 

******************


http://uatoday.tv/news/ex-ukraine-s...an-national-guard-chief-in-crimea-794884.html
The relevant order signed by President Putin, media agencies say 


Former Ukrainian colonel Stepan Gaidarzhyisky, who switched sides and joined Russia after it annexed Crimea, has been appointed the chief of the Kremlin's recently-formed National Guard on the peninsula.

This is according to Ukrainian news agency Krym.Realii, a branch office of Ukrainian department of RFE/RL.

Prior to the appointment Gaidarzhyisky was promoted to the rank of major general of the internal troops of the Russian Interior Ministry.

In February 2016 Ukrainian prosecutors initiated a criminal investigation against the former colonel, suspecting him of treason. 

**************

The building is now to be handed over to groups involved in the Ukrainian army's operation in eastern Ukraine 



A Russian cultural center has been evicted by the local council in Lviv.

Members of the Russian community and its Pushkin Society call the decision to evict them from Korolenko Street 1a in Lviv politically motivated. _"This is an anti-Russian decision. We own the property and the authorities have no right to get rid of us,"_ *Albert Astachov, the society's chairman, told DW*.

The cultural center dates back to the 1990s, when the regional government had originally designated the premises as a movie theater, as a place for Russian-language meetings, concerts, exhibits and readings. The Russian Pushkin Society has about 400 members, who pay a nominal fee to belong. The city has taken a symbolic rent of 5 hryvnia (about USD 0.20) every month since 1999.

This the regional council first took aim at, concluding that the building was being neglected. In Lviv, about 40 cultural organizations pay the city a symbolic rent, including Polish and Czech associations.

The rooms of the cultural center are characterized by the portrait of Czar Nicholas II and the ribbon of St. George. The black- and orange-striped ribbon is a Russian symbol of Soviet military courage during World War Two. It found renewed meaning for pro-Russian demonstrators during the Ukraine crisis in 2014. There are also Russian-language newspapers available to read at the center, and its website includes Kremlin-supported slogans such as, "The Crimea is ours."

**********

http://uatoday.tv/news/militants-suffer-painful-fiasco-in-avdiivka-795094.html
Seven combatants dead and almost 20 wounded in latest fierce battles for the town, Kyiv says

The Russian-backed separatist forces took heavy losses in its failed attack on the industrial zone in the government-controlled Avdiivka.

Kyiv said that at least seven militants had been killed and another 17 wounded in the battles.

_‘Yesterday's aggressive actions have cost the enemy dearly. Enemy losses over the past day have been confirmed'_, Ukraine's Defense Ministry spokesman* Andriy Lysenko said* in a statement on October 28.

_‘The lion's share of the losses was in the so-called 10th regiment and a separate assault battalion of the 1st Army Corps of the combined Russian-occupation forces'_, *he added.*

Mr. Lysenko claimed that the separatists had planned to push the Ukrainian forces back from their positions in the town. Russian commandment deployed several hundred militants from two different units to carry out the offensive, as well as several batteries of artillery, supported by drones.

_‘After a powerful artillery fire from 82-mm mortars and 152mm howitzers, the invaders tried to storm our positions. Reinforcements arrived to repel an attack on the cutting edge of our defense. Clashes ended in our favor, and the enemy was forced to retreat in disgrace, having suffered losses,'_ *Lysenko said.

**********

http://uatoday.tv/press/internation...nce-of-ukraine-war-foreign-policy-795169.html
The drones were repeatedly shot out of the sky by surface-to-air missiles. Suspending the program effectively blinds observers to numerous cease-fire violations


The European security organization tasked with monitoring deadly violence between government forces and Russian-backed separatists in eastern Ukraine has lost its most effective surveillance tool in the conflict: long-range unmanned aerial vehicles, or drones.

The long-range drone program was crucial for spotting armed attacks, the stationing of prohibited weapons, and countless other cease-fire violations. But it was cancelled two months ago, Foreign Policy has learned, after several of the aircraft were targeted by surface-to-air missiles and military-grade electronic jamming.

"Long-range UAV operations were suspended in August following a series of hostile acts," said Natacha Rajakovic, a spokeswoman for the Organization for Security and Cooperation in Europe (OSCE), the group authorized by world powers to observe the conflict. "The mission's UAV strength has been severely undermined"

*****************
http://uatoday.tv/politics/russian-bombers-practicing-air-strikes-on-ukraine-intel-map-795304.html

"On October 26, using the obligations of the Republic of Belarus as an allied state, Russian combat aircraft worked out possible massive air strikes on strategic targets on the territory of Ukraine in the airspace of Belarus," Skibytskiy explained.

By his data, along the state border of Ukraine in the airspace of Belarus Ukrainian Intel noted plane of distant radar detection and guidance A-50U, which was monitoring airspace in the north-western part of Ukraine and guided strike aircrafts. Those were strategic bomber Tu-160, two log range jet bombers Tu-22M3, and two close range bombers Su-34, completing training missions along the state border of Ukraine with training missile and bomb strikes.






‘In 2015, Russia conducted such exercises near the border with the Baltic states. In these circumstances, the Russian Federation continues to consider the possibility of armed confrontation with NATO and with our state. For this Russia is enhancing its offensive capabilities on the North-West strategic direction in the Baltic region," press officer concluded.

*****************

*October 28, 2016*

18:35
Contact Group on Donbas to hold videoconference on Saturday - DPR

13:20
One Ukrainian serviceman killed in Donbas in past 24 hours

KYIV. Oct 28 (Interfax) - The militia has fired small arms and grenade launchers on the Mariinka checkpoint in the Donetsk region, the Ukrainian State Border Service said on Friday.

The attack on the Mariinka checkpoint lasted for more than three hours on Thursday, the service said. The fire started at around 8:30 p.m. after the checkpoint had closed for the night. "The fire was coming from a belt of trees on the outskirts of Oleksandrivka. They fired small arms at first and used AGS-17 and RPG grenade launchers later," the service said.

No Ukrainian servicemen were hurt, it said.

Two attacks were observed in the same area several days ago, according to Kyiv.

***********

09:28
Ukrainian army twice attacks LPR territory in past 24 hours, militiaman injured

********

October 28, 17:48 UTC+3 
A military official reports two batteries of the Akatsiya and Gvozdika self-propelled artillery mounts, a tank troop and a mortar platoon have been spotted moving to the contact line


"The deployment of manpower and military hardware to the line of contact testifies to the fact that the Ukrainian military command is getting ready to intensify hostilities," 

two batteries of the Akatsiya and Gvozdika self-propelled artillery mounts, a tank troop and a mortar platoon have been spotted moving in the direction of the town of Gorlovka. The Ukrainian military’s positions near the city of Donetsk have been reinforced by two batteries of self-propelled artillery mounts, a troop of 120 mm mortars and tanks. A Grad multiple rocket launchers platoon, a Nona-S self-propelled artillery gun, a mortar battery and up to a battalion of militants have been deployed to the suburbs of the city of Mariupol.


According to the Minsk Agreements’ Implementation Measures Package dated February 12, 2015, weapons of over 100 mm should be withdrawn so that there is at least a distance of 50 kilometers between the warring sides’ positions. The distance between the troops armed with multiple rocket launchers is set to be 70 kilometers, the troops armed with Tochka missiles should be deployed at least 140 kilometers away from each other. According to the additional document to the Measures Package agreed on in September, weapons of under 100 mm, tanks and mortars including 120 mm ones, should also be withdrawn.


----------



## Hindustani78

Reuters / Friday, October 21, 2016
A Ukrainian serviceman fires a 2S7 Pion self-propelled gun during military exercises near the village of Divychky in Kiev region, Ukraine, October 21, 2016. REUTERS/Valentyn Ogirenko





Reuters / Friday, October 28, 2016
Ukrainian servicemen fire BM-21 Grad multiple rocket launcher systems during military exercises near the village of Divychky in Kiev region, Ukraine. REUTERS/Valentyn Ogirenko





55 attacks overnight, Ukraine said
http://uatoday.tv/news/fierce-attacks-rock-avdiivka-and-mariupol-795599.html

Last night government-held Avdiivka, 20 kilometers north of Donetsk, was rocked by heavy shelling that started around midnight.

The information about the attacks was confirmed by the locals in the town and neighboring Donetsk and Makiivka, as well as volunteers, according to the Ukrainian office of RFE/RL.


The people said the artillery targeted Avdiivka and the surrounding villages, in addition to the area of the Donetsk airport.

Witnesses pointed out the shelling came from the territories held by the Russian-backed separatist forces, namely Yasynuvata and Makiivka. The locals said the shelling was the heaviest as of late.

In the morning Ukrainian military reported of 10 attacks on the positions of the government forces in the Donetsk sector, which includes Avdiivka.

_‘In the areas of Avdiivka and Troitske Ukrainian forces were shelled with 122-mm and 82-mm artillery, grenade launchers, infantry vehicles and assault rifles'_, *the report said.*

According to the statistics, the situation near Mariupol was just as intense, if not worse. Ukraine registered 28 attacks in the area overnight.

The hotspots once again turned out to be Shyrokyne, Vodyane, Pavlopil and other villages. High-caliber artillery was active there, as well as in the Luhansk region, where the militants opened fire 17 times, including the attacks on Stanytsia Luhanska, where the withdrawal of troops still hasn't started.

Overall the combatants targeted Ukrainian soldiers 55 times in the past 24 hours.





*************************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/380077.html

Monitors from the Organization for Security and Co-operation in Europe Special Monitoring Mission (OSCE SMM) in eastern Ukraine have recorded significant growth in the number of ceasefire violations in Luhansk region, the mission's press service said in a statement shared with Interfax-Ukraine.

In particular, the SMM conducted 20 patrolling missions in the region on 26 to monitor the ceasefire observance, the movement and withdrawal of military hardware, and the general humanitarian situation.

"In Luhansk region, the SMM noted an increase in the number of recorded ceasefire violations, including almost 300 explosions compared with two on 25 October," the mission said in a statement.

"Positioned on the government-controlled side of the Zolote-Pervomaisk disengagement area, the SMM heard six explosions assessed as mortar (82mm) rounds, and a ten- and a twenty-minutes long exchange, respectively, of automatic-grenade-launcher, heavy-machine-gun and small-arms fire, all 3-5km south-east (outside the disengagement area)," it said.

"Positioned at the 'LPR' [the self-proclaimed Luhansk people's republic] checkpoint on the edge of the Zolote-Pervomaisk disengagement area, the SMM heard, in about two hours, 190 undetermined explosions, and more than 300 bursts and shots of recoilless gun (SPG), automatic-grenade-launcher, heavy-machine-gun and small-arms fire, 3-6 km north-north-east; and 97 undetermined explosions 5-15 km south-south-west and west (outside the disengagement area)," it said.

"While in 'LPR'-controlled Kadiivka (formerly Stakhanov, 50 km west of Luhansk), the SMM heard five explosions assessed as artillery rounds, 15 km north-west of its location," it said.

"Positioned 2 km west of government-controlled Dmytrivka (43 km north of Luhansk), the SMM heard two explosions assessed as tank rounds, 2 km east. The SMM assessed the explosions as live-fire exercise at the Dmytrivka training area," the SMM said.

*************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/380107.html
A Ukrainian soldier was killed and seven were wounded in the anti-terrorist operation (ATO) zone yesterday, spokesman for the Defense Ministry for ATO Andriy Lysenko has said.

"As a result of active hostilities one Ukrainian soldier was killed and seven were wounded," he said at a briefing in Kyiv on Saturday.

**********

President Petro Poroshenko, Minister of Defence of Ukraine General of the Army of Ukraine Stepan Poltorak, with veterans of the Second World War, ATO participants and senior officials took part in the ceremony of commemoration of the deceased on the occasion of the 72nd anniversary of expulsion of Nazis from Ukraine.

The Head of State laid flowers near the Tomb of the Unknown Soldier on the Square of Glory in Kyiv.

The attendees paid tribute to the deceased with a moment of silence. The military orchestra performed the National Anthem of Ukraine.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://uatoday.tv/crime/russian-pro...s-massive-artillery-fire-reported-795899.html
11:36 Oct. 30, 2016

No ceasefire in Donbas, militants attacking in Mariupol and Donetsk directions

During the last day of the Russia-backed forces commenced* 53 attacks and fire raids on Ukrainian army positions, Anti-Terrorist Operation HQ informs.*

Tensed situation reported on Mariupol direction – 28 militant attacks took place here. Enemy used mortars of all kinds here and artillery of 122mm calibre.

In Donetsk area 15 attacks recorded. Besides of all kinds of light arms Russian proxies used heavy mortars and 122mm howitzers here.

10 armed provocations were noted in Luhansk area. Militants repeatedly used the 82mm medium mortars here.

There is no data on losses at the moment, but on previous 24 hours Ukraine suffered one soldier killed and seven wounded in Donbas. On that day *fierce attacks rocked Avdiivka and areas near Mariupol*. On Friday Defense Intel informed about *Russian bombers practicing air strikes on Ukraine*.

*****

Ukrainian troops stationed in the villages of Shyrokyne, Lebedynske, Talakivka, Hnutove and Vodiane were shelled with the use of banned 120mm mortars. The occupiers used 82mm mortars and banned 122 artillery systems to fire on Ukrainian-held areas close to the town of Krasnohorivka and the village of Troyitske. Large-caliber machine guns, grenade launchers and small arms were engaged to shell areas close to the village of Starohnativka and the town of Maryinka.

15 attacks in the Donetsk sector. In particular, ATO positions close to the village of Verkhniotoretske and the town of Svitlodarsk came under fire from machine guns and small arms, while banned 120mm mortars were used to shell the town of Zalizne (formerly Artemove).


The occupation forces used not only 82mm and 120mm mortars, grenade launchers, machine guns and small arms, but also 122mm artillery systems, which are banned by the Minsk peace agreement on Donbas, to shell the town of Avdiyivka. Ten barrages were reported to have been mounted in the Luhansk sector on Saturday. Ukrainian troops near the village of Stanytsia Luhanska were shelled with the use of small arms, while the village of Bohuslavske came under grenade and machine gun fire. What is more, militants used 82mm mortars along with small arms and grenade launchers to attack the village of Novozvanivka.


----------



## Hindustani78

************
http://uatoday.tv/society/threat-of-ecological-disaster-hanging-over-eastern-ukraine-796439.html
12:33 Oct. 31, 2016
Russian-backed forces do not allow conducting repairs at a number of chemical plants in Donbas

*An ecological disaster is looming over the war-torn industrial heart of Ukraine as Donbas militants and their Russian commanders obstruct repair works at a number of plants.*

Ukrainian members of the Joint Center for Ceasefire Control and Coordination (JCCC) warned about an impending catastrophe which could endanger lives of* tens thousands of civilians on both sides of the contact line, unless repair crews are allowed at the key industrial objects.*

*"The restoration works have not been done for a long time due to absence of security guarantees from the ‘officials' of the uncontrolled part of Donetsk region as well as Russian representative of the JCCC," the press centre of the Anti-Terrorist Operation in eastern Ukraine said in a statement.*


The most recent appeal for security guarantees was also rejected without giving any reasons, *when repair crews were trying to reach Avdiivka Coke Plant and Krasnohorivka Refractory Plant – both heavily damaged in fighting.*



Facing the same problems are a major chemical plant producing phenol in Novhorodske and Bakhmut Agrarian Union in Donetsk region, as a request for security assurances was left without any answer at all.
Avdiivka Coke Plant









http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/380370.html
31.10.2016
One Ukrainian soldier has been killed and eight wounded in the antiterrorist operation zone (ATO) over the past day, spokesman for the Defense Ministry for ATO Andriy Lysenko has said.

"During the day, as a result of the hostilities one Ukrainian soldier was killed and eight were injured," Lysenko said at a briefing in Kyiv on Monday.

************


Combined Russian-separatist forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in eastern Ukraine 54 times in the past 24 hours, including 31 attacks in the Mariupol sector, 18 in the Donetsk sector, and five in the Luhansk sector, according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.interfax.com/newsinf.asp?id=712055

DONETSK. Oct 31 (Interfax) - The self-proclaimed Donetsk People's Republic (DPR) has been shelled by Ukrainian troops 440 times in the past 24 hours, DPR deputy operations commander Eduard Basurin said on Monday.

Ukrainian shelling also damaged three houses in Zaitseve and two in Oleksandrivka in the Petrivsky district of Donetsk, Basurin said.

"In Mariinka, our military servicemen foiled an attempt to plant in our republic terrorists disguised as civilians registered in the Donetsk region," Basurin said.

"Due to the ongoing massive artillery and mortar attacks of Kominternove, Bezimenne, Leninske and Sakhanka and nearby populated areas, repair teams have been unable to start working to restore power supplies in the south of the republic," Basurin said.

**********

10:53
Ukrainian army reports 54 attacks on its positions in Donbas on Sunday


----------



## Hindustani78

http://uatoday.tv/crime/breaking-explosion-in-military-headquarters-in-kropyvnytsky-796579.html
14:46 Oct. 31, 2016
One person died, three others wounded

According to preliminary reports. a canned grenade F-1 exploded on the premises of a special forces regiment. The explosion happened on the second floor. Rescuers, paramedics, and firefighters are already at the incident place. The building has not been damaged. 

Rescuers, paramedics, and firefighters are already at the incident. The building is not damaged. 





Military prosecutor' office is conducting an investigation into the case. 





http://uatoday.tv/crime/ukrainian-t...horlivka-casualties-on-both-sides-796604.html

Russian proxies assaulted Ukrainian position, the battle lasted about 50 minutes 

Russian proxies are attacking all over the frontline in Donetsk region, spokesman of the Ukrainian Defense Ministry Col. Andriy Lysenko told at the today's briefing,.

*The most powerful enemy shelling from the Donetsk direction traditionally held in the town of Avdiyivka. It lasted 4 hours continuously, mortars and light weapons were used.*

In the* twilight militants commenced infantry attack on the village of Verkhniotoretske. Assault was preceded by mortar shelling and lasted about 50 minutes, after that attackers were forced to retreat.*

Press officer of the "Donetsk" defensive sector Oleksandr Zavtonov told *112 TV channel* that militant reconnaissance group was halted whilst trying to get closer to Ukrainian positions.

*"They have received a fitting rebuff, suffered losses, and retreated,"* *press officer stressed*.

The battle costed *Ukrainian army with 1 soldier killed. with 8 more Ukrainian troops were injured in this and other clashes.*

On other directions Russian proxies held fire raids using mortars and armour. In general militants commenced 17 attacks in Donetsk area during the last 24 hours, 8 of them – with heavy weapons.

Also there are no quiet areas on the front in the Mariupol direction. The most intense fighting continued here as in previous days, the militants actively used mortar and infantry fighting vehicles. 31 attacks reported, including 9 with heavy weapons.

Lugansk area saw only five militant attacks, 4 of them commencing with heavy weapons, including 122mm artillery.






Col. Lysenko also released information about heavy losses for the Russian proxies, suffering "because of their aggressive and reckless tactics".

"On October, 26th 20 dead bodies of invaders were brought to the morgue in Donetsk, mainly from the so-called "100th Brigade" of the Russian occupational forces," speaker stated.

In the meantime, Kremlin continues supporting the separatists. Col. Lysenko informed about 2 echelons of military equipment, 13 rail tankers of fuel, 7 train carriages with ammunition and 1 with winter uniforms, which arrived in militant-held territory from Russia in the last few days.

******************
http://uatoday.tv/society/mykolaiv-battalion-has-returned-from-donbas-to-its-base-796784.html

Soldiers' indomitable spirit has been honored by Ukraine's Defense Ministry

"Phoenix" battalion of 79th Air Assault brigade recently returned to Mykolaiv.

Since early morning, families, relatives, friends, as well as Mykolaiv residents, waited for their heroes from the war. The battalion has served in the ATO zone for the past year and performed the most complicated tasks there.

Paratroopers have gained a name of invincible and come back home without losses. For their combat merits, more than 70 soldiers have been honored by Ukraine's Defense Ministry.

Under the Ukrainian legislation, the men can resign, however, some of them decided to continue serving in the Armed Forces until victory is on the Ukrainian side.

*Valeriy Kurych, commander of 79th air assault brigade of Mykolaiv:* _All the tasks have been accomplished giving them all the respects due to our 79th brigade. 

*******************

_


----------



## Hindustani78

http://uatoday.tv/news/donbas-seeing-escalation-ahead-of-minsk-meeting-797124.html

*36 attacks registered in conflict region, according to Kyiv *

The Russian-backed separatist forces have been escalating the fighting in the conflict region in eastern Ukraine, shelling the government forces dozens of times every day.

Ukrainian officials say the militants have been increasing their attacks to put more pressure on Kyiv ahead of the next meeting in Minsk, scheduled to take place on November 9.


_‘The combatants are intensifying the combat, using sabotage groups to increase psychological pressure on Ukraine, because at the latest Normandy session Russia was forced to make certain concessions_', Ukraine's military representative *Vladyslav Voloshyn said* in an interview with local news outlet Espreso.

According to the daily report, the Russian-backed militants violated the ceasefire 36 times in the past 24 hours.
*They targeted the positions of the Ukrainian forces 17 times near Mariupol, using high-caliber artillery and grenade launchers.*

Another 10 attacks took place near Donetsk, and 9 times – in the Luhansk region.

122-mm, 120-mm and 82-mm mortars were used to shell the government forces. 

**********************

15:34
Donetsk civilian injured during mortar attack - Basurin


----------



## Hindustani78

Giatsint-B 152mm towed field gun in action reportedly near Krasnohorivka, Donetsk region (Photo by theboresight.blogspot.com)

http://uatoday.tv/crime/donbas-ceasefire-152mm-artillery-back-in-action-797624.html
Today the number of attacks in Donbas decreased, but heavier weapon were used

During the day Russian-backed ‘separatist' forces commenced 24 fire raids of different intensity on positions of the Armed Forces of Ukraine, Anti-Terrorist Operation HQ reports.

*14 attacks took place in Mariupol direction. Militants used heavy and medium mortars, armoured fighting vehicles and all kinds of light weapons. In Donetsk direction Russian proxies violated the regime of silence 7 times with grenade launchers, machine guns and mortars.*

In Luhansk area three armed provocations were recorded. One of them was made in Stanytsia Luhanska, which is one of the points of ‘demilitarisation' (militants attacked the village with grenade launchers). The village of Krymske was shelled with heavy artillery of 152mm calibre, which hasn't bee noted here for weeks.

***************

http://uatoday.tv/crime/kharkiv-separatist-released-on-bail-dared-to-flee-to-russia-797504.html
With new charges against him to be presented today in court

*A leader of Kharkiv separatists who had been released on bail for UAH 200,000 (USD 8,000) was arrested at the Ukrainian border while trying to escape to Russia.*

For more than 2 years, Yegor Logvinov has been on trial concerning his participation in the seizure of Kharkiv region administration in April 2014 and the preparation of a referendum on Ukraine's federalization.

He wanted to flee to Russia the next day after he was bailed. Now, the Kharkiv regional prosecutor has delivered the convict with new charges: trying to change the constitutional orders and seize power.

Today, a court will decide on pre-trial measures and the case of illegally crossing the border.


*Oleksandr Trokhymets, press officer of the Kharkiv Border Detachment:* _He has been transported to court and they will decide. Primarily, he can be detained for 3 years for violating the court ruling about his bail.

*****************
http://uatoday.tv/politics/demilita...r-donbas-elections-u-s-ambassador-797949.html
Biliteral withdrawal of troops away from the frontline would enable security guarantees during the Donbas elections


Mutual withdrawal of troops near the separation line will ensure security for future elections in Donbas, the U.S. ambassador in Ukraine Marie Yovanovitch said in RFE/RL interview.

"Our position is clear: first we must obtain security to hold the elections. How can one conduct the ballot without any security guarantees? As we see it, the ceasefire agreements that were meant to act for the last two years, are not being held to. The latest armistice accords are also violated. So the stable security is important", the top US diplomat in Ukraine said. 

"For this, confidence must be achieved. In this context, we should mention agreements on troops and weapon withdrawal in three separation zones. I know it's a vexed question in Ukraine, but if there's a possibility to withdraw the forces away from each other, there are fewer chances for them to have a clash. Ensuring security is one of the highest priority steps, in my opinion, both for the population and for the whole political process", she added. 

Biliteral withdrawal of troops and weapons in three of the frontline zones in Donbas was agreed by the Triliteral contact group in Minsk on September, 21st. The withdrawal is meant to be conducted under the OSCE mission control. 

*******************




The Moscow office of Amnesty International human rights group has been sealed off by municipal officials (Photo source: amnesty.org.ru)
http://uatoday.tv/society/amnesty-moscow-office-sealed-off-797999.html

The Moscow office of Amnesty International human rights group has been sealed off by municipal officials, the NGO's press officer Alexander Artemyev reported on November 2.

Artemyev said that staff members found their office closed when they came to work on Wednesday morning. Official seals had been placed on the door, the locks had been changed, signaling system and power to the office had been cut off.

He added that no prior warning was given. Amnesty International has been renting the office for the past 20 years, and made rent payments in time.

Rights groups that receive foreign funding and are critical of the Kremlin have come under pressure from the authorities in the past few years. Some have been labelled as "foreign agents" which makes them subject to intense scrutiny from officials.

The office was closed down just a day after Amnesty International called on Russian authorities to immediately release Ildar Dadin, a peaceful street protester imprisoned for participation in "unauthorized" assemblies.

*In a letter to his wife, Dadin said he was subjected to torture, beatings and threats *in the prison where he is serving his 2.5-year sentence. 

*************
http://uatoday.tv/politics/ukraine-...-proxies-double-number-of-attacks-798024.html_

Two more soldiers were killed and 5 wounded just in the past day


*Two Ukrainian soldiers were killed and five wounded in the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) zone in eastern Ukraine, Defense Ministry's spokesman Andriy Lysenko reported at a daily briefing in Kyiv.*

He added that combined Russian-separatist forces suffered casualties as well –* three militants were killed and three more wounded. It happened in the Avdiivka industrial zones and in Mariupol sector – the two hottest points of the war in Donbas.*

Last month the militant forces doubled the number of their attacks on positions on Ukrainian government forces compared to September.

*"In total, in October ATO forces withstood 1322 attacks," Lysenko said.*

Commenting on the situation in the conflict zone in the previous day, Lysenko said that inDonetsk area more than 8*0% of attacks were recorded in Avdiivka industrial zone, including 5 incidents of heavy weapons shelling. In Mariupol direction, militants began "to expand the geography of fire" mounting 27 attacks.*

*Flights of enemy drones were also observed in Donetsk and Mariupol directions.

***************

*


http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/380987.html
Two Ukrainian soldiers were killed and five were wounded in the anti-terrorist operation (ATO) zone on Tuesday, the Defense Ministry's spokesman for ATO, Andriy Lysenko, has said.

"In the past 24 hours, two Ukrainian soldiers were killed and another five were wounded as the result of hostilities," Lysenko said at a briefing in Kyiv on Wednesday.


----------



## Hindustani78

************

Chief of General Staff General of the Army of Ukraine Viktor Muzhenko awarded winners of competition for best artillery unit held at Divychky training field (Kyiv oblast).

“This competition permits us to compare the level of training and skills of different units. Servicemen can share their experience and professional skills. This is its primary goal to motivate individual professional training and ensure coordination of the unit,” General Muzhenko underscored.

On the eve of the Day of Rocket Forces and Artillery the Chief of General Staff also awarded the best artillerists.


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78

http://uatoday.tv/crime/russian-proxies-gunned-school-in-ukrainian-mariinka-798114.html

Russia-backed militants continue shelling the civilian settlements in government-controlled part of Eastern Ukraine, Ukrainian Anti-Terrorist Operation HQ reports. They informed about another mortar attacks on towns of Krasnogorivka and Mariinka.

"In particular enemy used mortars of 82mm calibre, heavy machine guns and small arms in the town of Krasnogorivka. The explosion damaged religious buildings of the city, shattering its windows."


In Mariinka bullets from machine-gun fire hit the local secondary school, its windows are full of bullet holes, fortunately no one was killed or injured. Workgroup of Ukrainian military observers informed the OSCE SMM about this incident.















*****************
http://uatoday.tv/politics/sbu-ready-to-exchange-three-militants-for-one-ukrainian-798154.html

The Ukrainian SBU service is* ready to exchange three Donbas militants for one Ukrainian soldier or a civilian* held hostage in Russia, top security official Vasyl Hritsak said, the UNIAN agency reports. 

"We've sunk into sutiation in which we are ready to get one Ukrainian hostage for three militants, only to bring our boys back", he claimed. 

The SBU prepared hostages lists that were repeatedly handed over to the opposite party during the Minsk negotiations. 

Ukraine insists on an all-out release of hostages and "all in all" prisoners of war exchange.* Russian-backed militants are blocking the exchange process, demanding amnesty for 600 criminals and refusing Ukrainian proposals, according to Kyiv's representative in Minsk process Iryna Herashenko. *

**************
http://uatoday.tv/news/i-try-to-keep-invaders-far-from-my-europe-798224.html
Meet Valter Nebiolo and Giuseppe Donini, Italian volunteers who fight for Ukraine in Donbas 

While European officials are in debates over the political settlement of the Ukrainian-Russian conflict, their kinsmen are fighting off the Kremlin's aggression in trenches in the Donbas warzone.


Giuseppe Donini and Valter Nebiolo took up arms and came to Ukraine two years ago, after pro-Russian separatists took control of two major industrial cities, Donetsk and Luhansk.

_‘I try to do my best to keep invaders far from my Europe'_, *Donini explained* why he'd decided to join the Ukrainian army.

Donini, 48, and Nebiolo, 55, are enlisted in the volunteer battalion Donbas-Ukraine, which is a part of the country's Defense Ministry.




The Italians have seen their fair share of combat before. Both were soldiers of the Italian armed forces, they also were employed by private military companies in South Africa, Sudan and the Middle East. Both served as maritime anti-piracy safety and vessel protection specialists.

_‘We are volunteers (in Ukraine – UT), one hundred percent. Our pay is the food we get'_, *Nebiolo says.*

In Ukraine, they often have to fight against other Europeans, their countrymen, who decided to join the Russian-backed forces for their own reasons.











Donini says, his good friend is, in fact, fighting against him alongside the militants.

********

"_In Horlivka today again those who got too wealthy in these past two years were cleansed. The search revealed a lot of weapons, money and fake documents possessed by the chief of ‘traffic police' Dmitry Tuva. He is responsible for trafficking to Rostov stolen cargo trucks, left by businessmen who fled to other cities of Ukraine. Chief of driving licenses office Denis Nemytkin is in intensive care, after a ‘conversation' with "DPR MGB" (‘state security ministry' of ‘DPR' – UT) his lungs failed. I remember before the war you could ‘solve' any question with him, he was ‘a purse' of this office_," *journalist wrote on Facebook*.

_"'DPR MGB' carries out large-scale detention of ‘DPR police' staff. It has been said these are suspects involved in the liquidation of the commander of ‘Sparta' gang, ‘Motorola'. There are rumours spreading among the employees of ‘DPR interior ministry' that the detentions were carried out on the direct orders of the ‘DPR' leader Zakharchenko, who uses the elimination of ‘Motorola' to eliminate undesirable elements from the ministry like Plotnitsky did in ‘LPR' (the last one under the pretext of ‘combating the consequences of the coup attempt' conducts mass purges in the ‘state institutions of LPR'")_, *Tymchuk explained*. 

"This is what happens to traitors. They become expendable for their own henchmen," Oleksandr Bilinsky summarized.

*************
http://uatoday.tv/politics/osce-wit...an-crossing-russia-ukraine-border-798269.html
The OSCE mission in Donbas witnessed a military funeral van crossing Ukrainian border towards Russia at Gukovo checkpoint, the organisation's weekly report says. 

The vehicle was seen by international observers on October 27th, at 3 p.m. local time. Though it remained unclear whether the car was actually transporting any dead bodies to Russia, the van was marked as doing so. 

*"The van had a the word "Funeral" in Russian on the both sides and an A4 format piece of paper with the sign of "200" on the windshield. The observing mission had no opportunity to find out if the van was transporting a coffin", says the report. *

The sign of "200" is widely used in the post-Soviet militaries for marking casualties among the combatants or any vehicles transporting dead bodies to burial places.

*Also, on October, 26th 20 dead bodies of pro-Russian militants were brought to the morgue in Donetsk, mainly from the so-called "100th Brigade" of the Russian occupational forces, according to the Ukrainian president ATO spokesman Andriy Lysenko. 

*************
http://uatoday.tv/crime/militant-sh...-left-over-500-houses-without-gas-799009.html

Ukraine's ATO HQ has reported 47 cases of a cease-fire break overnight
*
Russian-backed militants opened their fire into Ukrainian army positions with Hrad missile systems and cannon artillery in the Luhansk sector. Missile shelling also took place in the area of Krymske village.

In general, *Ukraine's ATO HQ has recorded 47 breaches of a cease-fire for the past day in the Donbas conflict zone.*

Novooleksandrivka, Stanytsia Luhanska and Orikhove were attacked by separatist forces as well.

*The situation hasn't changed in the Mariupol direction - it remains a hot spot on the ATO zone map. Shyrokyne, Maryinka nd Pavlopil were shelled with grenade launchers and 120 caliber mortars.*

*Militant fire damaged many residential houses and gas pipes in the village of Vynohradne. 600 buildings were cut from the gas supply.

************
http://uatoday.tv/crime/one-third-of-donbas-militants-are-former-convicts-media-probe-799049.html
*
Ukrainian ATO soldiers say they've witnessed prisoners serving in the enemy's army; prisoners confirm as well


*On October 19, Russian-backed proxies released and transferred to Ukrainian representatives 23 prisoners from the jails under militant control. It happened three days after the Donbas warlord nicknamed Motorola was murdered.*

*Among those 23, 11 are the criminals who were sentenced to a life imprisonment, as Ukrainian counter-intelligence says.*

*"Sam", Ukraine's secret service agent:* _During an interview with the prisoners, we determined they had been forced to fight in illegal formations of the so-called separatist republics. _

The prisoners themselves helped to identify the mobilizer to "convicts" army". Savchuk Oleksandr, so-called prosecutor for correctional facilities of the "Donetsk People's Republic" ("DPR") and previously a deputy chief of the Yenakiyevo penal colony. He became the one who assigned life-term prisoners and dangerous criminals to serve at the front from the separatist forces.

This is the first sign that militants were looking for nothing more than "cannon fodder" from inmates from local jails, the Ukrainian army learned and witnessed in the Avdiivka industrial zone. In April 2016, Ukrainian soldiers saw people from the other side dressed in civilian clothes digging trenches. Some of them were wearing prison garb. 

*"Voldemar", ATO fighter:* _They were dressed in civilians, we saw them through our binoculars._

*"Hutsul", ATO fighter:* _They were prisoners dressed in civilian clothing looking like they were not afraid to die._

These prisoners were caught up as hostages in the town of Shyrokyne.

_"Released from where?"_
_"From prison"_
_"Sentenced for what?"_
_"For theft"_

More often than not, prisoners with a life-term sentence were asked to fight. These prisoners have nothing to lose.

*Oleksandr Mykhailov, life-term prisoner:* _From our colony, two were taken to the front._

11 convicts were transported from the Yenakiyevo penal colony which is located in the occupied part of Donbas. At least another 2 were used by militants as soldiers.

*Oleksandr Mykhailov, life-term prisoner:* _Convict Strelchuk and convict Verlan._

*Andriy Osovoliuk, life-term prisoner:* _Separatists forced them to go, fired guns into the prison's gates._

Strelchuk who fought in militant formations against the Ukrainian army, when he returned to prison he spoke about his fighting service.

*Oleksandr Mykhailov, life-term prisoner:* _I talked to Strelchuk. He said that when a grad missile system arrived, it was all computerized. Getting location coordinates for launching fire._

Both militant prisoners returned to the Yenakiyevo prison a year later. If to be more exact, separatist forces returned them. And they are not the only ones and not the first who exchanged their freedom for killing Ukrainians.


The number of prisoners among militants is not a secret for the Ukrainian intelligence.

*"Sam", secret-service agent:* _About 30 percent may be involved._

*Andriy Osovoliuk, life-term prisoner:* _I wouldn't fight, I've killed enough people._

*Now, the future of 23 prisoners, including 11 life-term convicts, is in the hands of the Ukraine's judiciary systems and Ukrainian taxpayers.*

***************

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/381395.html

The Ukrainian Armed Forces are ready to implement the framework agreement of the Trilateral Contact Group on disengagement of forces and equipment in Donbas; however, the heads of certain areas of the Luhansk region are disrupting it,* as is evident from shelling of the positions of the Ukrainian troops with BM21 Grad multiple rocket launcher systems among other weapons near the populated locality of Krymske, the Ukrainian mission to the Joint Center for Coordination and Control (JCCC) said.*

"Shelling of the positions of the Ukrainian Armed Forces, which took place in the early hours of November 1, made it impossible to take measures towards disengagement of forces in the area of Stanytsia Luhanska, which was scheduled for November 2. Repeated shelling of our positions in Stanytsia Luhanska in the evening of November 2 confirmed once again reluctance of the heads of certain areas of the Luhansk region to fulfill the assumed obligations. *The armed groups shelled our positions with 82mm mortars (prohibited by the Minsk Agreements), AGS17 mortar launchers, PRG anti-tank rocket-propelled grenade launchers, weapons of infantry fighting vehicles and small arms for approximately four hours," head of the Ukrainian mission to the JCCC Gen. Maj. Borys Kremenetsky said in a statement posted on the Facebook page of JCCC spokesman Taras Hren.*

Kremenetsky said that further evidence of the failure of agreements is the fact of shelling of the Ukrainian troops' positions with BM21 Grad multiple rocket launcher systems near the populated locality of Krymske. A total of 30 rockets were fired from the vicinity of the populated locality of Smile.

He said that a working group of the Organization for Security and Co-operation in Europe's mission was informed about all cases of ceasefire violations.

Head of the Ukrainian mission to the JCCC said that in accordance with the framework decision of the Contact Group disengagement of forces is only possible after seven days of observance of ceasefire and the Ukrainian military is fulfilling the assumed obligations.

**************

http://www.interfax.com/newsinf.asp?id=712864
November 03, 2016 20:56

*Ukrainian border guards note rise in attacks on road corridors in Donbas*
KYIV. Nov 3 (Interfax) - The number of attacks on road corridors in Donbas has largely increased over the past few days, Ukrainian State Border Service spokesman Oleh Slobodian said on Thursday.

*He cited four instances of shelling attacks on the Mariinka checkpoint. *Besides, the Ukrainian army has recorded two unmanned aerial vehicles being used by the adversary along the line of hostilities.

"The border guards continue to implement measures to let people and vehicles pass through the checkpoint along the dividing line. The situation remains tense, but controllable," Slobodian told a briefing in Kyiv.

***************


----------



## Hindustani78

http://uatoday.tv/crime/russian-pro...in-donbas-artillery-and-mlrs-used-799789.html

30 attacks yesterday, 20 more today, two Ukrainians killed – evidently the ceasefire in Donbas is not working 


Armed Forces of Ukraine are ready to implement the Framework Decision of Trilateral contact group on withdrawal of forces in Donbas, but militant attacks make it impossible, the press officer of Joint Centre of Coordination and Control *Taras Gren stated*. He means the fire raids on positions of Ukrainian Army held y Russia-backed ‘separatists' during the first night of November, which didn't allow disengagement of troops near the village of Stanytsia Luhanska, planned for the next day.

"Repeated shelling of our positions in the Stanytsia Luhanska in the evening on November 2 again eloquently confirmed militant leaders' reluctance to fulfil their obligations. Militants shelled our positions with mortars of 82mm calibre (prohibited by Minsk agreements), grenade launchers, light armour and hand weapons for about four hours," officer stated.

Taras Gren also mentioned what he called "another evidence of the breakdown of the arrangements by Russian proxies": the fact of bombardment of the positions of Armed Forces of Ukraine near the village of Krymske with multiple rocket launchers BM-21 "Grad". Overall about 30 rockets were fired, he stated.


"We emphasize that the disengagement of the forces in accordance with the Framework Decision of the Trilateral contact group on withdrawal of forces in Donbas is possible only after seven days of the ceasefire. Armed Forces of Ukraine strictly adhere to their commitments," press officer pointed out.

Still the situation has no sign of getting easier. Today Defense Ministry speaker Col. Andriy Lysenko *reported about 30 militant attacks* during the previous day, causing one Ukrainian soldier killed and two more wounded. One more wounded fighter died in hospital. Russian proxies' attacks on first 3 days of November costed Ukrainian Army 12 man killed and wounded.

_

_

_Situation in Donbas on November 4 (by MediaRNBO, click to enlarge)_


Today militants attacked Ukrainian positions and settlements 20 more times. Heavy artillery (152mm calibre), all kinds of mortars and anti-tank missiles shelling reported.

Also today the photos of the aftermath of militant artillery raid on the village of Vynohradne were published. They support Ukrainian Army claims that Putin by his proxies is purposely destroying the civil infrastructure of Donbas. As Ukraine Today reported earlier, *militant shelling in Vynohradne village left over 500 houses without gas*. 

Minsk Contact Group had already *set new dates for withdrawal of troops* after it was *thwarted by militants*, but *Ukraine military postponed the process* since militant attacks intencified.

*********

22:33
Militia fire upon Ukrainian armed forces 20 times in Donbas on Friday - military operation headquarters


November 04, 2016 20:00
http://www.interfax.com/newsinf.asp?id=712921

*Self-proclaimed Donetsk republic reports five casualties over past week*
DONETSK. Nov 4 (Interfax) - Five people have been killed and nine others injured in the self-proclaimed Donetsk people's republic (DPR) over the past week, a spokesperson for the DPR human rights commissioner told journalists on Friday.

"Five people have been killed in DPR territory as a result of Ukraine's aggression from October 39 to November 4, including four servicemen, who died from armed provocations by Ukrainian government forces near Sakhanka, the Novoazovsk district, and near Spartak," the spokesperson said.

One civilian was also killed by artillery fire in the Petrovsky district of Donetsk he said.

"From October 28 to November 3, nine people, including six civilians and three servicemen, were injured as a result of armed aggression by Ukrainian government forces," he said.

A total of 56 people, including 32 civilians and one child, have been injured in the DPR over the past month, he said.

"Thirty-nine people have died in the Donetsk people's republic from October 1 to 31, 2016, including four civilians and 35 servicemen of the republic," he added.

Kyiv had reported earlier on Friday that one Ukrainian serviceman had been killed and two others wounded in eastern Ukraine over the previous 24 hours.

**************

14:40
One Ukrainian soldier killed, another dies at hospital, 2 wounded in Donbas in past 24 hours - Kyiv

*****************

11:12
LPR reports 2 overnight attacks, militiaman's injury

10:24
Kyiv sees 31 militia attacks on Ukrainian army positions in past 24 hours

10:18
DPR reports Ukrainian army attacks on several populated localities


----------



## Hindustani78

http://uatoday.tv/news/hostilities-in-donbas-continue-to-escalate-800064.html
38 attacks in past 24 hours, Ukraine says

The Russian-backed separatist forces violated the ceasefire 38 times in the past 24 hours, Ukraine military officials said Saturday, November 5.

Once again they concentrated the majority of their attacks in the Mariupol sector, targeting the government forces in the villages and town near the city.

The militants opened fire 25 times in the area, using 152-mm and 120-mm mortars as well as the grenade launchers and assault rifles.

Another eight attacks were registered in the Donetsk sector, traditionally aimed at Ukraine-controlled and other locations.

The situation in the Luhansk region was relatively stable, with only 5 provocations against the Ukrainian soldiers, the report said.

Earlier OSCE said the hostilities had escalated lately, reaching 8 thousand ceasefire violations just during the last week. 

***********
http://uatoday.tv/news/5-ukrainian-soldiers-wounded-in-conflict-zone-800134.html
Ukraine's armed forces managed to avoid casualties, official says 

While the last day in the Donbas warzone was just as intense as before, Ukraine managed to avoid casualties among its armed forces.

However, several servicemen required medical treatment after the military clashes with the Russian-backed separatist forces, Ukrainian Defense Ministry spokesman Andriy Lysenko said in a statement.

_‘No Ukrainian soldiers were killed in combat last day, but five servicemen were wounded'_, *Lysenko said* Saturday, November 5.

According to military reports,* the militants attacked Ukrainian soldiers 38 times in the past 24 hours.*

The most intense fighting occurred in the Mariupol and Donetsk sectors. 

**************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/381752.html
The U.S. Ambassador to Ukraine Marie Yovanovitch has said that Ukraine would not be urged to implement its political liabilities foreseen in the Minsk agreements until Russia fulfills its liabilities in the security sector.

Minsk agreements give a better chance for restoring peace in Ukraine and they determine the clear way to peace and restoration of Ukraine's territorial integrity and sovereignty on the territories of Donbas that are not beyond Ukraine's control, she said. Local election could be held only if the security conditions are observed meeting Ukrainian legislation and OSCE standards, Yovanovitch said in an interview with ZN.UA published on Saturday.

She said that Vice President of the U.S. Joe Biden focused on the U.S. efforts aimed at providing for the implementation of liabilities under Minsk agreements by Russia.

Yovanovitch also said that the U.S. supports powers of the National Bank of Ukraine (NBU) and welcomes efforts of its governor Valeriya Gontareva aimed at cleaning up the banking sector. The transparent and successful banking sector is guarantee of economic restoration in Ukraine, she said. Ukrainian banks mean a lot for financing of innovations and investment. This would trigger economic growth and success of the private sector, the ambassador said.
*************


----------



## LordTyrannus

everyone is pointing at muslims saying Islam is radicalism and the source of all wars in the middle east.

FUNNY, why is there a civil war in Ukraine than? Last time i checked both Russia and Ukraine are Christian secular countries...

The truth is the JEWS are behind all wars in the world, because they own the Weapons Industry and Need war for Profits.

You sheeples are expendable in the eyes of a cabbalist Satanist jewish elite ruling the world in secrecy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://uatoday.tv/crime/new-escalat...ry-fire-near-mariupol-and-luhansk-800389.html

The number of militant attacks rise again, the level of heavy weapon use is also growing 

During the last day Russia-backed forces commenced 47 attacks and fire raids on positions of Ukrainian army, Anti-Terrorist Operation HQ reports.

24 violations of the ceasefire noted on Mariupol direction. Russian proxies reportedly used here all variety of weapons: artillery of 122mm and 152mm calibre, all kinds of mortars, light armour, rocket and grenade launchers, machine guns, small and large-calibre sniper rifles.

In Lugansk area 12 provocations against the Ukrainian forces are reported. Here Russia-sponcored separatists also attacked with 152mm calibre artillery, 120mm and 82mm mortars, rocket launchers, machine guns and small arms.

In Donetsk area 11 cases of opening fire toward the Ukrainian position noted. Militants used heavy and medium mortars here, infantry fighting vehicles and grenade launchers.

As reported, on previous day *five soldiers of Ukrainian army were wounded *in Donbas. *38 militantant attacks* were reported during that time. 

****************
http://uatoday.tv/crime/russian-pro...-of-maryinka-one-civilian-injured-800504.html

The past day in Donbas has seen a drastic escalation of hostilities 

Russian-backed militants fired a residential neighborhood of the* city of Maryinka*, which is some 30 km away from Donetsk, at midnight. Such information is reported by Ukraine's national police press service.

According to it, a 63-year old man was delivered to the local hospital with a shrapnel wound in the head. At the moment of militant shelling, he was in his backyard feeding a dog. The neighbors called an ambulance for him. 

Ukraine's ATO HQ reports no casualties among Ukrainian soldiers for the past 24 hours. However, Russia-backed forces have commenced 47 attacks and fire raids on positions of the Ukrainian army in Donbas conflict zone.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://uatoday.tv/crime/svitlodarsk-bulge-again-under-fire-after-a-two-month-break-801004.html

*Five Ukrainian soldiers have been reported wounded *

52 militant provocations overnight. Ukraine's ATO HQ has reported about 5 Ukrainian soldiers have been wounded over the past day.

Russian-backed separatist forces resumed their fire in the area of Svitlodarsk bulge where there have been no attacks for 2 months.

32 cases of ceasefire violations have been recorded in the direction of Mariupol. Traditionally, the most intense shelling has taken place in the suburbs of Mariupol. Militants have applied mortars, grenade launchers and machine-gun fire.

In the Luhansk sector, Russian proxies have attacked 12 times, in the Donetsk sector - 8.

Enemy snipers were firing into Ukrainian army positions in Stanytsia Luhanska.


Armored personnel carriers have been active in Krasnohorivka and Shyrokyne. Maryinka and Vodyane were shelled with 120 caliber mortars.

*3 civilians were injured yesterday when residential neighborhoods of Maryinka and Krasnohorivka were shelled by militant forces.*

******************
http://uatoday.tv/crime/a-russian-s...over-the-sea-of-azov-photos-video-801074.html
Mariupol sea guard captured the UAV which was operating 3 km offshore


Ukraine's border service reported seizing a Russian UAV which was drifting in the Sea of Azov.

The drone "Orlan-10" is a multi-functional unmanned aircraft and was produced in Russia. The aircraft can reach an altitude of 5 kilometers and travel 120 kilometers away from its ground control station.

The Mariupol sea guard spotted it 3 kilometers out at sea during regular monitoring of the area.

Currently, the device is being examined by experts in order to retrieve further information about it.










Combined Russian-separatist forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in eastern Ukraine 52 times in the past 24 hours, including 32 in the Mariupol sector, 12 barrages in the Luhansk sector, and eight in the Donetsk sector, according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 







*Interfax ru 
November 07, 2016*
17:04
Only individual prisoner swaps likely in eastern Ukraine before year-end - source

15:31
Donetsk militiaman killed in mortar shelling

14:52
Ukrainian army amassing weapons in Donbas - LPR

14:25
Five Ukrainian servicemen wounded in Donbas in past 24 hours - Defense Ministry

13:29
'Molotov cocktail' thrown at Ukrainian Orthodox church of Moscow patriarchate in Ukraine

10:06
LPR reports injury of 2 militiamen over past day

KYIV. Nov 7 (Interfax) - Ukrainian army positions in Donbas came under 52 attacks, including by use of machineguns and grenade launchers, in the past 24 hours, the press service of the army operation in eastern Ukraine said.

A total of 32 attacks were observed in the Mariupol sector. "Ukrainian army strongholds near Starohnativka, Novotroitske and Hnutove were attacked by heavy machineguns, grenade launchers and small arms, while grenade launchers and weapons of infantry combat vehicles were employed in Berezove," the press service said on Facebook. The hostiles fired 82mm and 120mm mortars near Mariinka, Pavlopil, Talakivka and Vodyane, while mortars and tank weapons were used in Krasnohorivka. Machineguns, mortars of both calibers, infantry combat vehicles, and 122mm and 152mm tube artillery were engaged in attacks on Ukrainian army fortifications in Shyrokyne.

In the Luhansk sector, the hostiles breached the truce 12 times, the report said. For instance, small arms, machineguns and grenade launchers were fired in the vicinity of Shchastya, Zhovte and Novooleksandrivka, and the same weapons in addition to 82mm mortars and sniper rifles were employed in Stanytsia Luhanska, the press service said.

Eight attacks on Ukrainian army positions were seen in the Donetsk sector, the staff said. According to the report, the hostiles fired small arms in Novotroitske, grenade launchers and 82mm mortars in Zaitseve, 120mm mortars near Troitske, and 82mm and 120mm mortars, tanks and infantry combat vehicles in Avdiivka and Luhanske, the report said.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://uatoday.tv/crime/ukraine-s-judge-kidnapped-by-militants-volunteer-801489.html
Vitaliy Rudenko was reportedly accused of treason by the combatants

The Russian-backed separatist forces have captured a judge of Ukraine's official Appeal Court of the Luhansk region. This is reported by a local volunteer, involved in the negotiations on the POW exchange, Oleh Kotenko in an interview with Hromadske Radio.

Although the news emerged in the media on Monday, the judge, Vitaliy Rudenko, was reportedly kidnapped three weeks ago. Rudenko was trying to enter the separatist-held town of Krasnodon in Luhansk region to attend the funeral of his father.

_‘The judge had an agreement with his associate from the militant republic. The associate was supposed to give the judge the ‘green road'_,_ so that he could enter the town'_, *Kotenko was quoted as saying.*

The volunteer said, the judge was stopped at a road block, where he was detained by militants after they examined his documents. He was then taken to a jail, and accused of treason.

_‘He hasn't been tortured'_, *Kotenko said.*

The judge reportedly hasn't admitted to what the militants accuse him of, but according to his wife, he signed a certain unspecified document.

Negotiations on his exchange are ongoing

*************************
http://uatoday.tv/crime/yanukovych-...volvement-in-crimea-donbas-events-801499.html

Maidan massacre can be seen as the prologue to further crimes, Ukraine's Prosecutor General's Office says

*Ukrainian Deputy Prosecutor General Eugene Enin says that former President Viktor Yanukovych could be brought to account on a number of counts that reveal his direct involvement in events in occupied Crimea and Donbas, according to Espreso.TV.*

Maidan events can be seen as the prologue to further crimes that led to disastrous developments in the Crimea and Donbas, he said.

_ *"Yanukovych's team tried to do their best to stay in power. At first, these efforts were made by the Yanukovych-controlled law enforcement agencies. After that we saw his attempts to split the country into several parts when organizing that notorious congress in Kharkiv. Later, Yanukovych voiced an appeal for bringing foreign troops, including Russian ones, onto Ukrainian territory,"*_* Enin said.*

These are the facts Yanukovych and certain representatives from Russia could be brought to account for.

_"A verdict by the International Criminal Court (ICC) will be evidence of Ukraine's readiness to ensure a fair trial. It will help in the recognition of the case against Yanukovych by the international community. Precisely this is the goal of a claim to be lodged with the ICC,"_ he said.
As reported earlier, the Prosecutor General's Office informed ex-President Viktor Yanukovych he was a suspect in eight criminal proceedings.

********************

Still no actual armistice in the battlezone, the ATO command reports 

*Ukrainian forces were shelled over 50 times by the combined Russian-separatists troops over the past 24 hours, the ATO Headquarters report. *

The highest tensions were seen in the Mariupol area, where 31 armistice violations had been recorded. Firearms and hand mortars were engaged against the Ukrainian defenders in the towns of Pavlopil, Novotroitske, Bohdanivka, Novomykhailivka and Maryinka. In Shyrokyne, Talakivka, Vodiane and Hnutove near Mariupol the pro-Russian mercenaries engaged 82mm mortars and infantry vehicles weapons, as well as 122mm howitzers. 

In Krasnohorivka, Ukrainian defenders were attacked with anti-aircraft emplacements and with both 82mm and 120mm mortars. 

Donetsk direction has seen 10 fire contacts near the Ukrainian positions. In Pisky, hand mortars were engaged. Machine guns and 82mm mortars were used by the occupant forces in the village of Luhanske. Hand mortars, firearms, 120mm mortars were used. 

The outskirts of the city of Avdiivka near Donetsk was also a ground for fire contacts. Mortars, machine guns, hand mortars and firearms were used against the Ukrainian positions. 

In the Luhansk direction, 9 combat collisions were also recorded. Hand mortars, machine guns and mortars were used to attack the Ukrainian defenders in the towns and villages of Novozvanivka, Balka Kosharna, Novoolexandrivka and Novotoshkivske, as well as in Stanitsia Luhanska and Krymske.

*******************

http://uatoday.tv/politics/russia-c...with-shelling-civilians-in-donbas-801584.html

*Russia's Investigative Committee has charged in absentia two commanders of Ukrainian military units, who are accused of shelling the civilian objects in Ukraine's Donbas region.*

*Russian investigators say they have gathered enough evidence "to establish the complicity" of Lieutenant Colonel Vasyl Zubanych, the commander of the 10th separate mountain assault brigade of the Ukrainian Army, in shelling of Krasnohorivka and Staromykhailivka - the separatist-controlled villages of Donetsk region - on June 15, 2016, which resulted in injuries of two civilians.*

*The second defendant is the commander of the 1st battalion of the 14th separate mechanised brigade, Lieutenant Colonel Mikhail Prokopiv, who is accused of directing the artillery attack on Petrivsky and Kyivsky districts of Donetsk city on March 24 and 28 this year, when one civilian was wounded and several houses damaged.*

The ATO (Anti-Terrorist Operation) press centre has so far not commented on the Russia's Investigative Committee statement.

Vasyl Zubanych took an active part in fighting for Luhansk Airport in 2014. Last year he was awarded the Hero of Ukraine title and Golden star medal.

**************

The Avdiivka industrial zone is a former warehouse area, repair rooms, and production facilities in the south-eastern part of Avdiivka town. It neighbors the Donetsk-Horlivka highway. The front line is right next to the road. Since March 2016, the highway is under fire control of Ukrainian combatants. It allowed Ukraine's army to cut the connection between the two enclaves. Without the control over this highway, Russian proxies cannot advance into Ukrainian positions as a single force.

One can see the highway without any problems. As well as the militants, their lines are drawn up just beyond the fence.

*The industrial zone is two kilometers of nothing but debris. Each and every step here can be the last.*

*"We are stalkers", lords of the area. This area where the government-controlled territory ends really reminds us of mysterious landscapes of the movie "Stalker" by Andriy Tarkovskyi. It was recognized as one of the best science fiction films of the latter half of the 20th century*.

*Oleksandr Samarskyi, second commander of the 72nd brigade:* _There is a novel by the brothers Strugatski which almost replicates our situation. You come here and have no idea if you can return._

It's up to 100 meters till the next relatively safe building. But the territory is exposed to militant fire, so fast running is a must. If one can reach the final destination, then it is considered an exam pass on survival.

The fighter is covering the journalists. There are enemy snipers everywhere. If the sniper sees camera lights, he will shoot. In order to disguise their firing positions,* militants widely use silencers and flame suppressors.*

*"Prometheus", fighter of 72nd brigade:* _We need a thermal imaging device or thermal aiming._

*Today, the zone's fighters are being visited by many generals to express their support and present special insignias, for defenders of the Avdiivka industrial zone. The badges read "Industrial zone. Fight to the death". After the battle, it's a true appreciation for the soldiers.*

*******************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/382442.html
The Ukrainian side insists on a ceasefire and security for civilians who cross checkpoints along the contact line, First Deputy Speaker, Ukraine's envoy to the humanitarian subgroup at Trilateral Contact Group talks in Minsk Iryna Gerashchenko has said.

"On Tuesday, November 8, only one humanitarian subgroup worked in Minsk. The issue of checkpoints was on the agenda. Ukraine insists on the unconditional observance of the ceasefire regime and creation of a safe environment for civilians who daily cross the checkpoint the contact line to receive pensions in Ukrainian-controlled territory," she said on her Facebook page on Tuesday after a meeting of the humanitarian subgroup.

She said that she supported the OSCE's proposal that a special mission of the International Committee of the Red Cross (ICRC) should be deployed near the checkpoint of Stanytsia Luhanska, which, in her opinion, will help maintain security near this checkpoint.

"The Ukrainian side in general backs the idea of placing standing posts of the ICRC and the OSCE near all the checkpoints. They should work there around the clock rather than visit for 15 minutes a day," Gerashchenko said.

She also said that the Ukrainian side supports the ICRC's participation in rebuilding a bridge over the Siversky Donets near Stanytsia Luhanska.

**************************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/382444.html

Representatives of separate areas of Luhansk region use a far-fetched pretext not to let the Zolote checkpoint in Luhansk region re-open, First Deputy Speaker, Ukraine's envoy to the humanitarian subgroup at Trilateral Contact Group talks in Minsk Iryna Gerashchenko has said.

"I have put point-blank the question of the opening of the checkpoint in Zolote whose work has been blocked since March 31 this year. Those in the separate areas use far-fetched reasons not to allow the re-launch of this checkpoint until now, rescheduling its opening for an indefinite date again and again. I have turned to the OSCE for facilitation of the re-opening of the checkpoint as soon as possible to share the workload of other checkpoints," she said on her Facebook page on Tuesday after a meeting of the humanitarian subgroup.

Gerashchenko said that the solution of problems related to the checkpoints would ease the life of people who have to cross the demarcation line in Donbas.

Special Representative of Ukraine in the humanitarian subgroup Viktor Medvedchuk and SBU officers who are engaged in the exchange of hostages will join the group on Wednesday, November 9, she said.

"On November 9, we will hear a report by OSCE coordinator Toni Frisch on his visit to the occupied territories and prisons where the hostages are kept. We will make every effort to release our guys," Gerashchenko said.

In addition, she said, the Russian side has been disregarding the Ukrainian side's requests at all levels for two years, giving no official information about how many Ukrainian citizens from Donbas live in the Russian Federation and their official status there.

****************

Interfax ru 
16:54
Number of Ukrainian shell attacks in Donbas tops 1,000 in past 24 hours - DPR


----------



## Hindustani78

http://uatoday.tv/society/weapons-b...ties-for-robbery-and-gun-planting-802484.html
Scandalous ‘weapons bunker' appeared to be props warehouse, owner says he was robbed and maligned

The owner of the *so-called ‘weapons bunker' *in Kyiv Hennadiy Konev said that law enforcement officials planted a pistol and stole many items during the search, ‘*Ukrainska Pravda*' reports.

"_Today I've got the record of the search, it is without my signature because I wasn't there, and without the signature of the guard. This report states about Makarov pistol, which does not belong to me and which never been in our stock. It was simply planted_," *Konev said*.

He added that *he has his own weapons, with proper permits, but he never had any Makarov pistol. He sees it as law enforcement officers try "to rehabilitate after loud statements about the arsenal of weapons in a bunker."*

He added that besides that *hundreds of products were missing from the "bunker".*

"_Judging from the record, many products have just gone. They were just stolen. *They took 15 boxes with 30,000 blank cartridges, even the video shows it, and the record says that was one box. The pneumatic revolvers were taken something around 300 pieces, and they wrote in the record about 150 only*_*," Konev stresses.*


The so-called cache of weapons reported by Kyiv law enforcers turned out to be a legal warehouse of deactivated weapons and inert ammunition of Kyiv's online shop Parabellum, where numerous state inspections had been held earlier, *UNIAN *reports.

"_They broke or CCTV cameras. Why do that? We would have shown them anything anyway. They've taken everything away. We have a witness – a guard, who was held at gunpoint. Everything was taken. We did not get a copy of a property seizure protocol, although we asked the prosecutor. BTR (APC) is being checked again, although it has been legally registered for many years_," *said Konev*, according to ‘Ukrainska Pravda'.

Olena Koneva channel in YouTube published a video of the search under the title ‘KORD (Ukrainian analogue of SWAT) is assaulting bunker near Kyiv and destroys cameras.'

The shop employee said all* "weapons" stored in the warehouse are deactivated and bear no threat to people.*

"_All the products have already been checked numerous times, they know it's all been deactivated. According to the law, once cut, they are no longer called weapons – they're just consumer goods. All these models are registered with the Expert-Research Forensic Center at the Interior Ministry. We also have papers on previous searches_," *said the employee*.

As UT reported, on previous week prosecutor's office announced *huge cache of weapons, APC found at a private house outside Kyiv.*

09 November 2016 


Combined Russian-separatist forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in eastern Ukraine 54 times in the past 24 hours, including 32 in the Mariupol sector, 16 barrages in the Luhansk sector, and eight in the Donetsk sector, according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 







09:20, 09 November 2016 74 READ LATER REUTERS REUTERS

In the Mariupol sector, the enemy fired from small arms, grenade launchers, infantry fighting vehicles, as well as 82mm and 120mm mortars on the towns of Krasnohorivka and Maryinka, and the villages of Taramchuk, Talakivka, Novotroyitske, Berezove, Lebedynske, Shyrokyne, Pavlopil and Stepne. "In the Luhansk sector, Russia's hybrid military forces opened fire from small arms, infantry fighting vehicles, and 120mm mortars toward the villages of Stanytsia Luhanska, Zhovte, Krymske, Novo-Oleksandrivka and Balka Kosharna. The enemy also used 122mm self-propelled artillery systems in the village of Kalynove and the town of Popasna," the report says. Read also Russian proxies attack Ukraine 50 times in last day, hot spot near Mariupol In the Donetsk sector, the occupiers fired from heavy machine guns, grenade launchers, infantry fighting vehicles and 82mm and 120mm mortars on the town of Avdiyivka, and the villages of Luhanske, Zaitseve and Novhorodske, the headquarters said.


----------



## Hindustani78

State Security Service of Ukraine (SBU) has information that Russia destroys the pro-Russian separatist leaders in Donbas


http://uatoday.tv/crime/kremlin-liq...nected-to-novorossiya-project-sbu-802554.html
14:57 Nov. 9, 2016

Bloody purge among pro-Russian militants in parts of Donbas that are not controlled by Kyiv is being inflicted and directed from Moscow, the adviser of the SBU head and Ukraine's top negotiator Yuri Tandit told *LІGA.net*.

"_What is happening now, confirms that people who are self-appointed ‘authorities' of the so-called pseudo-republics, they always fight each other_," *Tandit said*.

He stressed that whatever happens, the Kremlin has ultimate influence on the situation.

"_The main impact goes from Russia and, of course, it is clear that in fact there is no ‘Little Russia', no ‘New Russia' (i.e. ‘Novorossiya' – UT), and those who were related to this fake entities, they are actually destroyed_," *official pointed*.

*Read also Warlord's death in Donbas as deconstruction of Russian myth*

According to *LІGA.net*, some Russian proxies who were close to one of the leaders of the Luhansk-based militant groups Gennady Tsypkalov were captured by other militants and thrown behind bars a few days ago. In turn, *Ukraine Today* reported about new wave of internal purge with* mass arrests of militants in Donetsk and Horlivka*.

On September 24 SBU announced that the militants still have a chance to avoid repeating the fate of one of the separatist's leaders Gennady Tsypkalov – by giving up and defecting to the Ukrainian side. As *Ukraine Today* reported, ex-Luhansk 'Prime Minister', *arrested by separatists, was declared dead due to ‘suicide'*. 

*******************
http://uatoday.tv/crime/separatists-are-amplifying-their-attacks-into-residential-areas-802594.html
54 violation cases of the cease-fire have taken place overnight; peaceful Novhorodske and Maryinka have been affected the most

54 attacks have been reported by Ukraine's ATO HQ in the past day.* 3 Ukrainian soldiers have sustained injuries.*

Russian-backed militants don't stop shelling peaceful villages. *After a direct fire, a 30-year old resident of Novhorodske village died, according to TSN news agency.*

Separatist forces were also firing into residential areas of Maryinka. A five-floor building and two private houses have been damaged, as well as a local store left in ruins.

They have also used grenade launchers against a checkpoint of "Mayorsk" where dozens of cars were waiting in a line, two of which burst into flame. Luckily, nobody was hurt there.

Small arms, grenade launchers, armored fighting vehicles and machine guns have been applied by Russian proxies around the Donbas conflict zone overnight. The villages and towns of Taramchuk, Krasnohorivka, Talakivka, Stanytsia Luhanska and Krymske have been the epicenters of provocations.

*************

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/382701.html

Militants attacks on the positions of Ukrainian units again caused the disruption of the disengagement process near the populated area of Stanytsia Luhanska, Viktor Muzhenko, the head of the Ukrainian General Staff, said.

During a meeting with strategic level advisers from the U.S., the UK, Canada and Lithuania he noted that regular ceasefire breaches make it impossible to* "begin the practical stage of the disengagement in the Stanytsia Luhanska area," the Defense Ministry said on Wednesday.*

The head of the General Staff informed his advisers about the situation in the area of the anti-terrorist operation and answered a question about the prospects of implementation of the agreements on the withdrawal of troops in the previously determined areas.

U.S. adviser Gen. John Abizaid, for his part, said the main purpose of the consultations is to increase the combat readiness of Ukrainian troops.

Foreign advisers gave high marks to the efforts made by the Ukrainian military leadership to boost the effectiveness of troops management and increase the operational capabilities of military units.

*****************

"The Ukrainian side supports initiatives put forth by the OSCE and the ICRC, which will soon join the project for rebuilding the bridge near Stanytsia Luhanska. It is very important for the civilian population, and we will assist to the quick reconstruction of the bridge," she wrote on Facebook from Minsk after a subgroup meeting on Wednesday.

Ukraine insists that the checkpoint of Zolote be re-opened and calls on the OSCE and Russia to help persuade the de-facto authorities in the occupied areas in Luhansk region give up all far-fetched reasons used to blocks the re-launch of the checkpoint, Gerashchenko said.

"We insist that the checkpoint should start work since now. It will share the workload of other checkpoints," she wrote.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://uatoday.tv/crime/russia-arrests-another-ukraine-sabotage-group-in-crimea-803034.html
Kyiv denies the allegations

*Update: *Ukraine's Defense Ministry has denied the allegations that its agents were arrested in Crimea. 

_'The FSB really hasn't arrested any sabotage group, because there aren't any groups in Sevastopol or Crimea'_, the Defense Ministry spokesman* Andriy Lysenko said* in interview with Interfax. 

_'*Russian security services are trying to demonstrate their effectiveness in this way, again misleading its highest Russian authorities, the people and the international community'*_*, Lysenko said, adding that 'a conclusion could be made that the FSB has turned into 'a factory of lies'.*

*Story:* *Russia's security service, the FSB, claims it has detained another Ukrainian ‘sabotage group' in Sevastopol, Crimea on Wednesday, months after it reported of alleged Kyiv spec ops, exposed on the peninsula last August.*

According to the report on the official website of the institution, published on November 10, 2016, the detained are referred to as a ‘sabotage-terroristic group' of the Main Intelligence Office of Ukraine's Defense Ministry.


This group allegedly planned to organize ‘diversions', targeting military and critical infrastructure in Crimea.

The report claims, the FSB has confiscated explosives, weapons and other ‘evidence', proving the criminal nature of the group.

The FSB also says it has found maps of the areas, where the diversions were planned.


The detained are under investigation, and the law enforcers will decide on the correct preventive measure.

*************





Combat collisions are recorded all over the frontline 

http://uatoday.tv/news/clashes-rage-on-in-donbas-warzone-ato-headquarters-803129.html
44 episodes of armed clashes were recorded in the past 24 in Eastern Ukraine, the ATO headquarters press service informs. 

In the Mariupol direction, the ATO forces were attacked 25 times. The combined Russian-separatist occupational troops keep engaging firearms, hand mortars, infantry vehicle weapons and both 82mm and 122mm mortars near the towns of Pavlopil, Novotroitske, Shirokyne, Vodiane, Krasnohorivka, Bohdanivka, Hnutove, Mariinka. 

*Snipers were marked near Shirokyne, Bohdanivka and Pavlopil. Near Vodiane, the enemy fired 112mm howitzers. *


*14 armed clashes were recorded in the Luhansk direction, engaging mortars. The towns of Novooleksandrivka, Novozvanivka, Krymske and Novotoshkivske were shelled. *

Also, *the Ukrainian defenders were attacked 5 times near Avdiivka and Luhanske in the Donetsk direction. The mortars banned by the Minsk agreements were used by the militants. *

Ukraine has yet to react to the allegations. 

***************




A column of Ukrainian tanks and APCs move towards the de-facto border with Crimea near Kherson (AP photo)

About 40 vehicles cannot cross the separation line, the border service informs

*The combined Russian-separatist forces in Donbas block the Hnutovo frontline checkpoint near Mariupol, the UNIAN agency reports referring to Ukrainian border service.*

*"Today, the representatives of Russian-terrorist forces haven't yet started transferring civilian vehicles and pedestrians across the separation line through the Hnutovo checkpoint near the settlement of Octiabr," the service reports. 
*

The outlaw armed forces want to convince the Ukrainian troops of shelling the town, according to the message.* At the moment, about 40 vehicles and 30 persons are blocked in front of the checkpoint.*





**************
http://uatoday.tv/politics/arrest-o...sult-in-halt-of-prisoner-exchange-803259.html
Russian lawyer Mark Feygin is convinced Russia staged another fake to justify its crimes

Mark Feygin, the former lawyer of Nadiya Savchenko, who is now defending the rights of Ukrainian journalist Roman Sushchenko, warns that *arrest of another group of Ukrainian ‘saboteurs' in Crimea* could result in a freeze of negotiations on the prisoner exchange.

*"It is odd that the incident coincided with the large-scale events such as elections in the US and the position of one of the candidates, who spoke about the possibility of negotiations on Crimea, and recognition of its annexation. It seems, that there is some political pumping up. I believe that this is another fake," Feygin told Ukrainian 112 channel.*

Such events are always followed by political consequences, he said.

_"For example, freezing all negotiations on humanitarian exchanges. Now, when the new so-called saboteurs emerged, it becomes problematic to talk about the exchange of Sentsov, Kolchenko, *Karpyuk and Klykh*,"_ *said the lawyer*.

He also reminded that the *first ‘Crimean saboteurs' who were detained in August,* are now in Moscow's Lefortovo prison. Ukrainian journalist Roman Sushchenko, who was illegally detained and charged with espionage in early October, is also kept there.

The alleged arrest of Ukrainian ‘sabotage group' comes as *humanitarian subgroup at Trilateral Contact Group is holding talks in Minsk* on release of the hostages kept in the territory not controlled by the Ukrainian authorities.

*Russia's security service, the FSB, maintained that officers of Ukraine's Chief Directorate of Intelligence were detained in Sevastopol on November 9*.

Ukraine's Defense Ministry has dismissed the allegations as another fake "aimed at covering up the Russia's repressive actions against residents of the peninsula, as well as discrediting Ukraine."
**************

One member of the Ukrainian Marine Corps stationed in the Mariupol sector in Donetsk region was killed near the village of Pavlopil on Wednesday, November 9, according to the InfoResist agency. 






The ATO HQ has updated on casualties for the previous day / Photo from UNIAN "One Marine was killed, another was wounded," a source in the M (Mariupol) sector told InfoResist. Later, the Ukrainian Navy's Facebook page announced the name of the killed Marine.

"Our fellow soldier, Marine Oleksandr Boyko was killed in action in the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) zone in eastern Ukraine while defending our country's sovereignty and territorial integrity," the post reads. "The Navy of the Armed Forces of Ukraine has suffered an irreparable loss. This real defender of Ukraine will live in our hearts forever."

***************

Combined Russian-separatist forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in eastern Ukraine 44 times in the past 24 hours, including 25 in the Mariupol sector, 14 barrages in the Luhansk sector, and five in the Donetsk sector, according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 






The illegal armed groups were most active in the Mariupol sector. The enemy fired from small arms, grenade launchers, infantry fighting vehicles, as well as 82mm and 120mm mortars near the towns of Krasnohorivka and Maryinka, and the villages of Pavlopil, Novotroyitske, Shyrokyne, Vodiane, Bohdanivka and Hnutove. An enemy sniper was active near Shyrokyne, Pavlopil and Bohdanivka.

The also militants fired 122mm artillery systems on Vodiane. Read also Ukraine-held Toretsk in Donbas attacked, one civilian killed (Photos) "In the Luhansk sector, Russia's hybrid military forces opened fire from different types of weapons, including mortars, on the villages of Novo-Oleksandrivka, Novozvanivka, Krymske and Novotoshkivske," the report says. In the Donetsk sector, in addition to different types of weapons, the occupiers used banned mortars on the town of Avdiyivka and the village of Luhanske.

*************

14:32
DPR reports militiaman's death in attack in past 24 hours

13:36
Ukrainian army fires over 200 mines and projectiles on DPR territory overnight - DPR

11:50
No Ukrainian saboteurs present in Crimea - Ukrainian Defense Ministry (Part 2)

11:18
Three Ukrainians detained in Sevastopol on suspicion of plotting acts of sabotage in Crimea - source

11:16
Ukrainian saboteurs seized in Sevastopol may be arrested for 2 months - source

10:48
Kyiv reports 44 militia attacks on Ukrainian army positions in past 24 hours


----------



## Hindustani78

http://uatoday.tv/politics/ukraine-...ridges-ruined-by-donbas-militants-803444.html
Repair operations are held 24/7, come rain or shine

*Ukrainian restoration hardware is currently operative in the cities where a range of strategically essential bridges were left in ruins. Militants while retreating from those cities in 2014 blew up major channels of the transport connection. And now Ukrainians from different parts of the country are eliminating ill-fated legacy from the separatists.*

*"Our brigade is from all over Ukraine. I'm from Cherkasy region, there are people from Mariupol. And we never have arguments, we are all Ukrainians"*

For Sviatoslav, this is the first acquaintance with the war. However, he's not afraid to work here.

UAH 37 million (around USD 1,5 million) have been allocated for this bridge. Workers haven't been able to deconstruct it for a long time because of an live shell. Now, it's being built from scratch.

Another one in the village of Zakitne - the longest in Donetsk region - needed UAH 40 million (around USD 1,5 million) to be restored. It was blown up from one side when Russian-backed militants were fleeing to Horlivka. Right now, it's being not only restored but also widened.

_"It's good news for us, we can use this bridge when going fishing, less detouring"_

*Pavlo Zhebrivskyi, head of Donetsk regional administration:* _The bridge in Siversk must be done till the new year._

There are 7 ruined bridges left in Donetsk region. However, they are right at the front so workmen cannot examine them and calculate a budget.

**************
http://uatoday.tv/politics/watch-ru...ent-flooding-into-eastern-ukraine-803924.html
Volunteer video shows Russian supplies arriving on freight trains

A video published on the internet by Glasnost Gone Twitter user shows the ways how Russian military supplies are delivered into eastern Ukraine.

Satellite imagery was used to create the video showing an ammo depot in Ukraine's Donbas region, where the equipment is being brought by freight trains from the territory of Russia.

_"Take a few minutes to view a large Russian army supply depot in Ukraine. Military supplies seen arriving via goods trains from Russia,"_ *reads the tweet*.

Russia has repeatedly denied its involvement in the conflict, and refuted allegations of supporting militants with 

weapons and manpower - despite overwhelming evidence to the contrary.

***************************
http://uatoday.tv/politics/ukraine-gears-up-massive-destabilization-plotted-by-russia-804079.html
Security service warns that Russia's ultimate aim is to trigger snap elections

Russia has been preparing a large-scale action to destabilize the situation in Ukraine starting from November15, head of the national statehood protection department of Ukraine's Security Service (SBU) Anatoliy Dublik told journalists in Kyiv on Friday.

The SBU official noted that both the Security Service and the Foreign Intelligence Service of Ukraine obtained operational data, which "expose plans of the Russian Federation"

_"This intelligence is broadly in line with the content of the so-called plan of priority actions to destabilize the social and political situation in Ukraine,"_ *said Dublik*.

He added that the expert study of the authenticity of this plan is underway, in the framework of a relevant criminal probe.

According to Dublik, information obtained from the emails of Russian Presidential Advisor Vladislav Surkov indicates the beginning of the implementation of such a plan.

Intelligence says Surkov's deputy Inal Ardzinba directly supervises and implements the plan. Armenian citizen Armen Martirosyan is the one responsible for contacts with Ukraine's political movements and certain NGOs involved in organizing protests.

_"Our agency recorded numerous trips outside of Ukraine, namely to the Russian Federation, of the organizers of rallies both to receive funding and specific instructions and details..."_

SBU official added that Russia's ultimate objective is to trigger early parliamentary elections in Ukraine "in order to bring pro-Russian forces to power, exclusively with an aim to revise the European course and change the foreign policy vector of our state."

According to the Security Service, Russian supervisors of the destabilization strategy want to bring people to streets, protests are set to develop into mass riots.

**************
http://uatoday.tv/politics/eastern-front-situation-continues-to-deteriorate-804299.html
Shellings intensify along the frontline

Up to three thousand blasts per day - that is how the Eastern front of Ukraine sounds right now. These numbers are a rough estimate count of the OSCE Monitoring mission. Dwellers of the frontline villages say the shellings now are the heaviest for over a year.

Ukrainian soldiers agree: shelling was not so loud and heavy since the beginning of 2015. Even villages that had several quiet months now are under fire. Militants use artillery, grenade launchers, mortars and armored vehicles along the length of the front line. Mariupol outskirts remain the hottest point.

*************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/383261.html
The Ukrainian military is ready to withdraw its forces and equipment from the site in the Stanytsia Luhanska area determined by the Trilateral Contact Group, but the enemy is not fulfilling the conditions needed for the withdrawal, Ukrainian Defense Ministry spokesman Andriy Lysenko said.

"Ukraine is fulfilling its obligations. As far as we are concerned, everything is ready, the routes and sites for withdrawal of forces and equipment are ready. But the withdrawal process is frozen because the enemy regularly breaches the ceasefire regime, attacks are going on," he told a briefing in Kyiv on Friday.

Lysenko also said the enemy is not clearing Donbas of mines because "they have placed a lot of mines, but they did not mark them on maps."

This is hurting both local residents and the enemy's troops, he said.

*****************


----------



## Hindustani78

http://uatoday.tv/crime/russia-sends-more-armour-to-donbas-2-ukrainian-soldiers-killed-804714.html

Ukrainian troops forced to fight back militant attacks, but Russia reportedly sends more tanks to Donbas

Russia-backed militants violate the truce along the *whole front line in Donbas*, Ukrainian troops return fire at the major positions, Defense Ministry spokesman on ATO issues Col. Andriy Lysenko reported today. By his data,* two Ukrainian soldiers were killed and two more wounded due to Russian proxies' attacks during last 24 hours. The militants' attacks were reported along the whole front line.*

According to him, *the situation was tense again in Popasna district of the Luhansk sector. The militants used light arms during the day, while mortars and heavy artillery were used after sunset.*

Moreover, the militants used grenade launchers, light armour, artillery in this region, so "the disengagement is impossible near Stanytsia Luhanska at the moment".

*"It was reported about three militants' attacks in the Donetsk sector. The militants used mortars and heavy weapons at Svitlodarsk arch and Avdiivka.* About 50 shells hit the ATO forces' positions in the Donetsk region," Lysenko informed. Around 80 shells hit the Ukrainian positions in the Mariupol sector. Militants commenced 21 fire raid here, 7 of which included usage of heavy weapons.





Russia, declaring ‘it's not involved in Donbas war', sends more deadly weapon to its troops, ‘which are not there.

*"Another delivery of military equipment arrived from the territory of the Russian Federation. Two tanks were transported to Krasnodon, while seven cars of fuel were delivered to Rovenky. Ten tanks and two 2S1 Gvozdika self propelled howitzers headed towards Torez. This equipment was repaired in the Russian Federation," Lysenko said referring to Military Intelligence data. *

*********************
http://uatoday.tv/crime/russian-pro...-36-times-per-day-civilian-killed-804544.html
Militants attacked using self-propelled artillery, mortars, and light armour

The Russia-backed militant forces in Donbas continue ignoring Minsk deal and violating the truce agreements, Ukrainian Anti-Terrorist Operation HQ reports. Durin last day Ukrainian troops faced 36 attacks, most of them on the Mariupol sector.

Militants commenced numerous attacks on this direction using all kinds of mortars, infantry fighting vehicles (BMP), grenade launchers and sniper weapon.

Luhansk region was shelled with self-propelled artillery, APC armament, and grenade launchers of various types. Ukrainian settlements and army positions in the Donetsk sector were mortared.

*As a result of militant shelling of the village of Tonenke near Toretsk (Donetsk region), which began around 23.00, local resident was killed, police reports. The man worked as a security guard of the agro company, which became a target of a fire raid. During the attack the territory of the company was hit by over 35 shells of 120mm calibre.*





_Buildings and tractor damaged by shelling in Tonenke village, Donetsk region (photo by National Police of Ukraine)._

As reported, the *situation on Ukrainian Eastern front continues to deteriorate*: shellings intensify all along the frontline.

*******************

*Interfax news*
*November 12, 2016
*

20:10
Ukrainian military violate truce almost 1,000 times in past 24 hours - DPR

19:56
Ukrainian troops violate ceasefire over 50 times in past week - LPR

18:37
Six Ukrainian nationalists held in connection with Motorola murder in Donetsk - DPR state security ministry

16:39
Russian armed forces not threatening anyone, must develop to guarantee Russia's security - Putin (Part 2)

14:19
Two Ukrainian servicemen killed in Donbas over past 24 hours - Ukrainian Defense Ministry

11:40
Ukrainian govt forces fire nearly 200 rounds, mines upon communities in self-proclaimed Donetsk republic - local news agency


----------



## Hindustani78

http://uatoday.tv/crime/situation-developments-in-donbas-demonstrate-a-total-aggravation-804969.html

The number of militant attacks has significantly increased for the past 24 hours; one civilian reported killed

*Update:* T*he press office for Ukraine's Defense Ministry has informed about one civilian killed during the militant attack against the village of Tonenke near Avdiivka, Donetsk sector. *

*Story:* For the past day, Russian-backed proxies have fired in the Ukrainian army positions 64 times using artillery and grenade launchers, according to Ukraine's ATO HQ report.

There have been 15 cease-fire violations in the Luhansk direction, 6 – in Donetsk and 43 – in Mariupol sector.

The Mariupol direction, which is a constant hot spot on the ATO map, has witnessed provocations near Maryinka and Shyrokyne.

*Separatist forces used 152mm and 122mm artillery, mortars, grenade launchers, small arms and armored personnel carriers to attacks the Ukrainian Armed Forces in Talakivka, Krasnohorivka, Vodiane, Bohdanivka and Taramchuk.*

Small arms, mortars and 122mm artillery were applied by militants against Novozvanivka, Troitske, Malynove and Krymske.

*As reported, four Ukrainian servicemen have been wounded in the ATO zone overnight. *

***************
http://uatoday.tv/crime/ukraine-s-p...or-donbas-military-gang-formation-805034.html

*In late October, the militant returned to his native city of Druzhkivka after serving in the battalion "Vostok" *

The police of the city of Druzhkivka arrested a 21-year-old man who had fought on the side of the so-called Donetsk People's Republic. For his service, he was receiving UAH 4,000-5,000 (around 200 dollars), according to the statement by Ukraine's National Police.

In May 2014, the man started "his career" as a militant soldier at a checkpoint "Donskyi". A month later, he moved to Donetsk where joined the battalion "Vostok".


For the past 2 years, the detainee has taken part in combat actions in Debaltseve and Savur-Mohyla where major battles between Ukraine's army and Russian-backed proxies happened. 

In February 2016, there was a quarrel between the man and his battalion's commanders. As a result, he had to leave the occupied territories. When back to Druzhkivka, police quickly arrested him.

Now, he can be sentenced to 10-15 years in prison. 

************


----------



## Hindustani78

http://uatoday.tv/crime/russian-sme...d-on-ukrainian-village-photos-map-805459.html

Unexploded MLRS missile was produced in Russia and fired on Ukrainian village of Berezove

Officers of Security Service of Ukraine (SBU) report about unexploded multiple launch rocket system ‘Smerch' missile of Russian production found Donbas. The charge fell at the courtyard of local villagers in Berezove near Mariinka, Donetsk region. According to military experts, ammunition's marking indicate that militants fired 300 millimetre missiles with cassette (cluster) warhead with fragmentation combat elements.

It's a kind of explosive weapon that releases or ejects smaller sub-munitions over a wide area, which pose risks to civilians both during attacks and afterwards. Unexploded bomblets can kill or maim civilians or unintended targets long after a conflict has ended, and are costly to locate and remove.

Cluster munitions are prohibited by The Convention on Cluster Munitions, adopted in Dublin, Ireland in May 2008. As of 1 October 2015, a total of 118 states have joined the Convention, but not Russia.

"_These charges are produced only in Russia, ‘Smerch' system may only be operated by professional military personnel,_" *SBU report states*.

Such conclusion was made from the marking ZP2-95 (ЗП2-95 in Russian) on one of missile's elements, which indicates encrypted factory (‘loader plant' in Russia, Ukraine not producing such weapon), lot number and year of manufacture (1995). Missile contains 72 combat elements 9N235, carrying 6912 fragments able to destroy unarmoured vehicles and 25,920 fragments able to kill personnel. Impact zone of one element is 300-1100 square meters.

SBU in cooperation with the Military Prosecutor documented the fact of MLRS ‘Smerch' usage and added it to the list of evidences of Russian aggression in respective criminal proceeding.











According to Ukrainian military, Russian proxies commenced 35 attacks of Ukrainian positions last day. One Ukrainian soldiers was injured, at least 3 militants were killed by response fire. 





*********

Ilya Bogdanov hasn't been seen in public since November 12th

Ilya Bogdanov, a former Russian citizen and an FSB officer who defected to Ukraine and fought against the pro-Russian militants in Donbas, is reported missing in Kyiv. 

There have been no signs of his activity on his Facebook page or public appearance since November 12, and his friends in Kyiv have already contacted the police. 

Ilya Bogdanov has officially gone missing and being searched for, the police representatives report. 

Bogdanov, 28, was a regular officer of the Russian FSB special service. In 2014, amid the Russian assault on Donbas, he defected to Ukraine, joined the Right Sector volunteer battalion and got involved in combat against the combined Russian-separative troops. 

In 2015, he left the Ukrainian battalion and settled down in Kyiv. Later he became one of the few Russian nationals fighting in Donbas to obtain Ukrainian citizenship.

*********

21:19
Kyiv records 12 shelling of Ukrainian positions in Donbas on Monday

19:53
Ukrainian deserter arrives to Russia seeking political asylum

14:01
Ukrainian intelligence agents arrested in Sevastopol were choosing sabotage targets (Part 3)

10:13
Another 4 Ukrainian officers accused of attacks on Donbas residential areas - Russian Investigative Committee


----------



## Hindustani78

Russian-backed militants fire artillery toward the Ukrainian positions during the night (by Luhansk State Administration / Facebook)
http://uatoday.tv/crime/russian-hea...krainian-mariinka-at-night-photos-806244.html

152mm charges hit civilian residential area and local school during the massive night artillery raid


A powerful night fire raid damaged all 3 floors of school №1, as well as several residential areas along the October, Shevchenko and Lenin streets in the town of Mariinka in Donetsk region of Ukraine. Fortunately, neither children nor adults were injured, local police inform.

Now police officers inspect and document the damage to the school №1. All three floors of the building are damaged, 42 window are broken. 157 children are still studying in this school, because it's the only one in this district. Information about the harm done to the private houses is still collected. Police qualified this deed of Kremlin proxies as a "terrorist act".















_Aftermath of militant artillery raid on the school in the town of Mariinka (National police photo)_

That's not the only attack by Russian militants during the previous day, although the heaviest one, Ukrainian Anti-Terrorist Operation staff informs. 21 fire raids were recorded along the whole frontline. Besides the 152mm artillery, militants also used 122mm howitzers, all kinds of mortars, air defense guns, grenade launchers of all types and sniper weapon. 

*************
http://uatoday.tv/crime/hague-report-points-at-russia-ukraine-armed-conflict-806284.html
ICC Prosecutor publishes annual report on Preliminary Examination Activities


The available information suggests that the situation within Crimea amounts to an international armed conflict between Ukraine and Russia.

*This is according to the annual report*, issued by the Prosecutor of the Hague-based International Criminal Court, Fatou Bensouda on November 14, 2016.

_‘This international armed conflict began at the latest on 26 February when the Russian Federation deployed members of its armed forces to gain control over parts of the Ukrainian territory without the consent of the Ukrainian Government'_, *the report reads.*

The document names the situation in Crimea and Sevastopol a ‘factual ongoing state of occupation'.

The report also provides an analysis of the conflict in eastern Ukraine, saying that additional information points to ‘direct military engagement between Russian armed forces and Ukrainian government forces'.

_‘That would suggest the existence of an international armed conflict in the context of armed hostilities in eastern Ukraine from 14 July 2014 at the latest, in parallel to the non-international armed conflict'._

The document says the Office is examining allegations that Russia ‘has exercised overall control over armed groups in eastern Ukraine'. 

***************
http://uatoday.tv/politics/six-woun...ants-attack-ukrainian-army-dugout-806329.html
More than 20 attacks registered over past 24 hours, heavy artillery used in Mariupol sector


Six Ukrainian servicemen have been wounded as combined Russian-separatist forces launched 21 attacks on Ukrainian army positions in eastern Ukraine.

According to Ukraine's Defense Ministry spokesperson Oleksandr Motuzianyk, all the soldiers were injured in the town of Avdiivka, one of the hotspots on the map of the Donbas war.

Ukrainian media reported that a dugout of Ukrainian soldiers was shelled by militant forces, one the injured is in critical condition.

The Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters says the Russian proxies continue using heavy weapons, banned by the Minsk peace agreements.

Namely, in the Mariupol sector, banned *152mm artillery systems were used to shell the town of Maryinka, resulting in damage to a local school building*.






*****************
http://uatoday.tv/politics/suddenly...enly-admits-russia-invaded-donbas-806554.html

Kremlin-backed militant's ‘official' is sure Russia will save the ‘Luhansk republic' once more if Ukraine will try to restore its sovereignty

Known Ukrainian journalist from Donetsk Denys Kazansky reported about unusual confession made by one of pro-Russian militant ‘officials,' who represents so-called ‘separatist' forces in Minsk talks, which control part of Ukrainian Donbas.

"_In an interview with TV channel Luhansk 24, Vladislav Deinego, * ‘Luhansk People's Republic's' official envoy to the Minsk talks, openly declared that Russia is fighting on the side of ‘LPR' militants. His statement fully negates testimonies by so-called ‘witnesses' who claim that a ‘civil war' is raging in Ukraine. On the one side, some people are trying to cover up for the aggressor state (Russia), while here on television, Mr. Deinego publicly states that Russia is actively participating in the war and supporting the separatist ‘state of Luhansk',*_*" Kazansky wrote in the article for Euromaidan Press.*

Unexpected truce was provoked by local journalist.

*Kazansky explained*: "_In response to the TV host's statement that Ukrainian radicals could ‘destroy the ‘LPR' just as local radicals in Libya destroyed Gaddafi, Deinego replied that Russia has always come to the rescue of the ‘LPR' in times of need, has saved the puppet state many times from destruction, and will deploy its troops in Luhansk region in future if hostilities between the Armed Forces of Ukraine and the separatists escalate_."

"_You're forgetting one small point. When the situation was very difficult for us, we very quickly received support from our brothers who are really not that far away. So, even if we don't have enough troops or munitions, we can be absolutely sure that they will help us. The Russian army will be deployed to our territory,_" *militant ‘official' assured*.

"_Well, we all know what's really happening. You can't hide elephants in mouseholes,_"* Denys Kazansky summarized*.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://uatoday.tv/news/russia-initi...-who-fought-for-ukraine-in-donbas-806964.html

Dmitry Fedotov is accused of being a mercenary


The Investigative Committee of the Russian Federation opened a criminal case against a Russian national who had fought on Ukraine's side in the Donbas war. 

The investigators accuse Dmitry Fedotov of mersenarism and participating in warfare, which is a punishable offence in the Russian legislation, the UNIAN agency reports. 


In April 2014, Dmitry Fedotov left his family in his hometown of Kingisepp near St. Petersburgh and arrived in Kyiv to join the anti-government rallies in Ukraine. Later, he trained at the Aidar volunteer battalion camp and then participated in combat against the pro-Russian troops in Donbas. 

Russian officials accuse him of participation in war for the purpose of benefication.


At the same time, the Russian authorities contradict this law by inciting its citizens to join the Kremlin-backed illegal combat units fighting against Ukraine in Donbas. In pro-Kremlin media, Russian mercenaries fighting against Ukraine are usually called home guards or volunteer militia fighters. 

Tens of thousands of the Russian nationals are participaing in Donbas conflict, in both Russian army contingent and irregular combat units, holding a commanding positions. 

************

http://uatoday.tv/crime/we-will-use-hague-to-get-ukraine-officials-hiding-in-russia-807006.html

Ukrainian lawyer Markiyan Halabala on investigation into murders of Euromaidan activists

Individuals, responsible for the murders of the Euromaidan activists, are hiding in Russia, and Ukraine seeks to use the International Criminal Court to force them to stand trial.

This is reported by Ukrainian lawyer, involved in the Euromaidan case, Markiyan Halabala in an interview with Ukraine Today.

_‘Since the top officials, who are really responsible for all the murders here, are in Russia, we are going to use this instrument (the International Criminal Court – UT) to extradite them from Russia'_, *Mr. Halabala told* Ukraine Today.

The lawyer explained, to begin the procedure of bringing the responsible in for a trial, the investigators will need an order from a prosecutor of The Hague International Criminal Court.

The investigation into the murders of the Euromaidan protesters, known as the Heavenly Hundred is ongoing and no verdict has been delivered as of yet. Still, there is a strong belief in Ukraine, that former top officials, including the ousted President Yanukovych and ex-Minister of the Interior Zakharchenko were behind the murders.

Both of them are beening sheltered by the Kremlin.

Halabala and other attorneys met with the ICC mission last month and gave it's evidence about the murders.

***********
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/384191.html

Ukrainian army positions in Donbas came under 37 attacks during the day, the anti-terrorist operation staff said on Facebook on Wednesday morning.

Most shelling incidents occurred in the Mariupol sector. *Militants fired over 30 shells from 122mm guns on Ukrainian army positions in Shyrokyne. According to the press center, mortars of various calibers, grenade launchers, heavy machineguns and small arms were used against Talakivka, Slavne, Shyrokyne, Vodyane, Krasnohorivka, Lebedynske and Pavlopil. Besides, a sniper was active near Pavlopil, the report said.*

In the Donetsk sector, militants shelled Luhanske and Avdiyivka using mortars forbidden by the Minsk agreements, the press center said, adding that grenade launchers of various types and heavy machineguns were also employed in those areas.

Activity in the Luhansk sector was seen on Tuesday evening, when Ukrainian army positions near Novozvanivka, Novooleksandrivka and Katerynivka were shelled by mortars, grenade launchers and heavy machineguns, the staff said.

*****************************

http://www.interfax.com/newsinf.asp?id=715203
November 16, 2016 14:21

*Two Ukrainian military servicemen wounded in Donbas in past 24 hours - Kyiv*
KYIV. Nov 16 (Interfax) - Andriy Lysenko, spokesman for the Ukrainian Defense Ministry, said there were no casualties among the Ukrainian military in the area of the special operation in Donbas in the past 24 hours.

"No Ukrainian troops were killed, two were wounded in the past 24 hours," he told a briefing in Kyiv on Wednesday.
***********
14:03
Ukrainian foreign minister: Kyiv, Moscow have no coordinated vision of Donbas settlement roadmap


12:48
Resident of Leningrad region who fought against DPR militia prosecuted - Investigative Committee


12:04
Ukrainian foreign minister declares importance of UN humanitarian committee resolution on Crimea

11:23
Kyiv reports nearly 40 militia attacks in Donbas in past 24 hours

11:09
Some 80 Ukrainian special services agents detected on LPR territory over 10 months - LPR State Security Ministry


----------



## Hindustani78

http://uatoday.tv/crime/artillery-fire-towards-shyrokyne-again-807331.html
2 Ukrainian servicemen have been wounded overnight

*Russian-backed militants have violated the cease-fire in eastern Ukraine 37 times overnight. Ukraine's ATO HQ has also reported two Ukrainian servicemen injured in the Donbas conflict zone.*

Separatist forces have applied mortars of different types in all directions.

*The largest number of shelling took place in the Mariupol direction. More than 30 shells of 122mm machine guns were used by militants to attack the village of Shyrokyne.*

Russian-backed proxies opened fire towards Talakivka, Slavne, Vodiane, Krasnohorivka and Lebedynske using mortars of different calibers, grenade launchers, machine guns as well as small arms.

Ukraine's Armed Forces were also attacked by enemy snipers in the Pavlopil area.

******************

****************
http://uatoday.tv/society/turchinov-marine-corps-is-the-elite-of-military-forces-807076.html
To congratulate the elitist division of the army, a documentary movie is being released

Representatives of the Organization of Veterans, the Union of Marine Corps of Ukraine, and the Ministry of Defense gathered today in the park of Glory to commemorate all the perished fighters, including those who gave their lives since the occupation of Crimea and the beginning of military actions in Donbass.

To show respect, the flower-laying ceremony to the eternal flame and a minute of silence were held.














To congratulate the Marines with their professional day, Ukrainian military TV produced the documentary movie about Ukrainian "black berets" named "Marine Corps of Ukraine: Forever Loyal".

The Secretary of the Council of National Security and Defense of Ukraine, Alexander Turchinov, congratulated all the Marines; the official also pointed out that "black berets" establish the elite of all military forces.

Alexander Turchinov in his letter of congratulations to the fighters said: *"Today, in the rows of Marines, there are genuine patriots and knights of their country. In the last two years', the majority of the fighters had been in ATO, into the very heart of the battle zones, opposing Russian aggression and making enemy feel fearful."*

Turchinov also highlighted that the Marine Corps were the first to face Russian aggression.

The professional day of "black berets" was established by the president in 2014.

**************
http://uatoday.tv/politics/tampa-gr...o-set-up-new-commando-hq-tampabay-807386.html
The Global Special Operations Forces Foundation, based in Tampa, USA, will help Ukraine with structuring a special operations command

The Global SOF Foundation is to provide advocacy and advice for special operations forces in Ukraine, reports *Tampabay*. Their task is to help Ukrainian militaries to create a unified command that synchronizes forces to fight using unconventional tactics.

The Tampa group will share the best practices for commando warfare.

Founder of Global SOF Fundation *Stu Bradin* said, speaking of the Ukraine commandos: "These guys will fight till the last drop of blood. These are rock hard nationalists. I have never seen a more motivated group of people not afraid to die for their country."

Bradin recommended creating a flexible, rapidly deployable force that could react quickly through a limited command structure. He also recommended that the Ukraine forces work toward compatibility with NATO, the defense alliance of more than two dozen largely European nations. Ukraine is not a member.

******************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/384469.html
Positions of Ukrainian troops in the anti-terrorist operation zone (ATO) in Donbas were shelled 14 times on Wednesday, the headquarters of the ATO said.

The enemy repeatedly shelled Vodiane, Opytne, Novotroyitske, Pavlopil, Krymske, Berdianske and Avdiyivka using 82mm and 120mm mortars, grenade launchers, large-caliber machineguns and small arms throughout the day, the press center for the headquarters said on Facebook.

A sniper also fired at Pavlopil and Novotroyitske.

"Our positions were shelled 14 times overall today," the press center said.

**************************


----------



## Hindustani78

Ukraine's Armed Forces suffer more losses

Russia's hybrid military force operating in eastern Ukraine continues snubbing Minsk peace agreements, Ukrainian military report.

Out of 37 militant attacks, 24 were recorded in the Mariupol sector. There, the militants remain twice as active as in the other two sectors put together, according to the Ukrainian Defense Ministry spokesperson Oleksandr Motuzianyk.

_"The Ukrainian military had to return fire,"_ he said.

In the Donetsk sector, the town of Avdiivka remains the hotspot. Yesterday two continuous powerful shellings occurred there. The intensive militant fire lasted non-stop for about eight hours, Motuzianyk said.

The ongoing hostilities resulted in more casualties for the Ukrainian Armed Forces: one serviceman was killed and another one wounded.






******************

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/384621.html

One Ukrainian Armed Forces serviceman has been killed and another one has been wounded in Donbas in the past 24 hours, Ukrainian Defense Ministry spokesman Oleksandr Motuzianyk has said.

"One Ukrainian soldier has been killed and another one has been wounded in the past 24 hours," he said at a press briefing in Kyiv on Thursday.

*Militant forces were conducting strikes mainly in the Popasna district of the Luhansk region between 8:00 p.m. and 10:00 p.m., using heavy weapons, he said.*

Two provocations were also recorded in the east of the Stanytsia Luhanska district, near the Ukrainian-Russian border. All in all, eight ceasefire breaches, half of them involving the use of heavy weapons, have been registered in the Luhansk region in the past 24 hours.

Two instances of lengthy shelling were reported in the Avdiyivka industrial zone in the Donetsk region, with militant units using mortars and armored hardware, Motuzianyk said.

One instance of shelling occurred in Luhanske, Dokuchayivsk and Opytne each. All in all, eight strikes have been recorded in the Donetsk region in the past 24 hours, including three strikes with the use of heavy weapons.

"The adversary fired 60 mines and 14 projectiles on Ukrainian military positions near the city of Mariupol, and also shelled Maryinka and Dokuchayivsk. The Ukrainian military had to return fire," Motuzianyk said.


***************************

*Interfax news*
*November 17, 2016*

15:01
One Ukrainian soldier killed in Donbas in past 24 hours

14:33
DPR reports almost 900 truce violations by Ukrainian army

14:16
Ukrainian side shells Donetsk hospital - DPR

11:18
Ukrainian army reports 37 attacks on its positions in Donbas


----------



## Hindustani78

Ukrainian soldiers at Yavoriv Ukraine


----------



## Hindustani78

http://uatoday.tv/crime/offence-aga...and-troitske-with-122mm-artillery-808523.html
40 provocations for the past 24 hours in the Donbas conflict zone

Ukraine's ATO HQ has reported about 40 armed provocations overnight.

Russian-backed separatist forces have shelled the Ukrainian army positions with banned weapons in all directions.


Militants opened their fire into Ukrainian soldiers near Shyrokyne using 152mm and 122mm artillery along with tanks.

Mortars, grenade launchers and artillery were applied in Hnytove, Krasnohorivka, Berdianske, Vodiane and Maryinka.


Russian-backed proxies attacked Troitske, Novooleksandrivka, Zolote, Novozvanivka and Krymske with 122mm artillery and mortars. Armored personnel carriers were active around the village of Stanytsia Luhanska.

*Armored fighting vehicles and tanks were also used in the direction of Avdiivka.

**************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/384823.html
*
The prospects for mitigating the conflict in eastern Ukraine and fulfillment of the Minsk agreements today, probably, do not exist, according to U.S. Director of National Intelligence James Clapper.

"I do not see prospects for mitigating [the conflict] or fulfilling the Minsk agreements," Clapper said, testifying on November 17 to U.S. Senators on Thursday.

Clapper said, "The Russians as seeking to retain their influence" and "they will continue to exert pressure."

According to Clapper, the ceasefire in Donbas has not been observed recently.

"I think [Russia] intends to maintain its presence in Donbas," Clapper emphasized.

He said, "Both sides [Russia and Ukraine] will continue to act against the other's interests, attempting the foment instability."

Meanwhile, Clapper on Thursday tendered his resignation and U.S. National Intelligence Director.

American media covering the hearing in Congress said the resignation came following the victory of President-elect Donald Trump. Clapper said he formally tendered his resignation on Wednesday, November 16.
*
******************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/384785.html
*
Militant units opened fire on the Zolote entry and exit checkpoint and the Maryinka checkpoint in Donbas on Thursday, the Ukrainian State Border Guard Service said.

Small arms fire from the village of Oleksandrivka in the direction of the Maryinka checkpoint began at around 9:00 p.m. and continued for about an hour, it said.

Several hours later, the Zolote entry and exit checkpoint, located in the Lysychansk-Stakhanov road corridor, came under AGS-17 grenade launcher fire from the direction of Pervomaisk, the press service of the Ukrainian State Border Guard Service said.

No border guards were wounded in the shelling.
AGS-17 grenade launcher




*



*
*********

10:39
Ukrainian army reports 40 attacks on its positions in Donbas

10:04
Ukrainian army shells outskirts of Donetsk, Yasynuvata, Horlivka, southern Donbas villages - DPR Defense Ministry


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.unian.info/war/1631406-s...ot-missile-launchers-near-popasna-photos.html


The SBU Security Service of Ukraine has uncovered three camouflaged firing positions with launchers of Fagot anti-tank missile systems in the Anti-Terrorist Operation zone in eastern Ukraine. 










The systems were located in close proximity to the contact line on the outskirts of the village of Novozvanivka in Popasna district, Luhansk region, the SBU's press center said. 

The verification of markings of the anti-tank missile systems revealed that the weapons were not registered to be in use by the Armed Forces of Ukraine. An investigation is under way; criminal proceedings are about to be opened.

****************

20:52
Kyiv reports 26 shell attacks on Ukrainian army positions in Donbas

17:02
Ukrainian shelling kills five people in Donbas in past week - DPR

15:05
One Ukrainian serviceman wounded in Donbas - Kyiv

15:12
DPR reports 6,500 attacks by Ukrainian military in past week (Part 2)


----------



## Hindustani78

http://uatoday.tv/news/violence-spikes-in-donbas-conflict-zone-809108.html
Mariupol sector and Avdiivka are still the hot spots

*The Russian-backed separatist forces attacked the positions of Ukrainian soldiers 46 times in the past 24 hours, according to a report, published on the official Facebook page of the Anti-Terrorist operation. *

*The Mariupol sector, which has been a hot spot for weeks, saw intense shooting again, with militants using the 152-mm artillery to shell the government forces in villages, surrounding the city.*

Armored personnel carriers and a tank were active near the former sea resort village of Shyrokyne, devastated by the military clashes.

In the Donetsk sector, the combatants used mortars, grenade launchers and machine guns to attack Ukraine's servicemen in Avdiivka.

The situation was difficult in the Luhansk region as well, with artillery and assault weapons being used.

A sniper targeted the government forces in Stanytsia Luhanska, a key area where the withdrawal of troops is planned, but still hasn't happened due to ceasefire violations, Kyiv says. 

**********************
http://uatoday.tv/crime/russia-alle...ex-fsb-officer-who-joined-ukraine-809128.html
Ilya Bogdanov was rescued by SBU after he was reported missing 

Former Russia's FSB officer, who had joined Ukraine during the war, held a press briefing in Kyiv on November 18, following his alleged kidnapping by pro-Russian criminals. This is according to UNIAN. 

In his statement, Ilya Bogdanov shared details on his captivity, praising his rescue as a victory for Ukraine's security service, the SBU.

*‘I heard their conversation between the GRU officers (Main Intelligence Office of Russia - UT) and this Sasha (alleged kidnapper - UT), how happy they were to catch me. Then when they gave a command to kill me. I was sitting nearby and observing the doers. I realized they would really kill me. On the other hand, proud that the SBU worked that well', Bogdanov told journalists.*

*The former FSB officer was reported missing on November 12.* Six days later the SBU said it arrested his kidnappers, who turned out to be a group of Ukrainian citizens. The group was acting on the orders from Russia, the SBU chief Vasyl Hrytsak said in a statement.

*‘It was the second attempt to kidnap and kill. In February 2015 we thwarted such an attempt, arrested a killer, who in October 2015 was sentenced to 8.5 years in prison and is now serving his time', Hrytsak said, adding the killer was recruited by an FSB officer in Russia's Belgorod.*

Hrytsak said, *Bogdanov had decided to fight for Ukraine, and ‘the Russians don't forgive such decisions'.*

Bogdanov, 28, was a regular officer of the Russian FSB special service. In 2014, amid the Russian assault on Donbas, he defected to Ukraine, joined the Right Sector volunteer battalion and got involved in combat against the combined Russian-separative troops. 

In 2015, he left the Ukrainian battalion and settled down in Kyiv. Later he became one of the few Russian nationals fighting in Donbas to obtain Ukrainian citizenship.

*************************

21:15, 18 November 2016
DNA profiling helps identify 450 KIA in Donbas Advisor to the president of Ukraine for humanitarian issues, Chairman of Parliament’s Health Committee Inna Bohomolets during a round table in UNIAN, initiated by Slovo I Dilo NGO said that 450 Ukrainian soldiers killed in combat with combined Russian-separatist forces in eastern Ukraine were identified due to DNA tests. 






"Over this period, I’ve made a system of DNA-identification of the victims. There has been no such system before the war. Today we have 1,800 remains removed from the territory (of Donbas - UNIAN). We have 880 DNA profiles in the system, 450 of them have been identified and the families received compensation," she said.

As reported, according to UN data, the number of documented victims of the Donbas hostilities since the beginning of the armed conflict has reached almost 10,000 people.

**********************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/385048.html

Ukrainian military positions were shelled 26 times between midnight and 6 p.m. on Friday, according to the press center for the headquarters of the anti-terrorist operation in eastern Ukraine.

In the Mariupol area, mortars of varying caliber were fired against Ukrainian military positions near Vodiane, Novotroitske, Shyrokyne, Talakivka and Pavlopil, the press center said on Facebook on Friday evening. "Near Shyrokine and Berezove fire was also delivered by infantry fighting vehicles. A tank fired several times on Shyrokine," the press center said.

In the Luhansk area, mortars, grenades and small arms were fired on Krymske and Zhovte.

In the Donetsk area, 120mm-caliber mortars were fired on Luhanske; grenades and large-caliber machineguns, on Avdiyivka.

"In all, 26 shell attacks were carried out between midnight and 6 p.m.," the press center said.

*************************

17:52
Poroshenko gives important information about Euromaidan events - Ukrainian prosecutors

14:35
Ukrainian govt forces again shelling Yasynuvata - self-proclaimed Donetsk republic


----------



## Hindustani78

Kremlin-backed militants shelled Ukrainian positions 36 times over 24 hours


The militants commenced attacks and fire raids all over the frontline during last day, Ukrainian Anti-Terrorist Operation HQ reports. 36 attacks reported over the past 24 hours from all sectors.

*The tensest situation is noted on Mariupol direction. Russian proxies attacked Ukrainian position here using all kinds of weapon including heavy artillery of 152mm calibre and at least one tank. *The hottest spot of this area is the village of Shyrokyne again. 


*In Luhansk and Donetsk sectors the militants shelled Ukrainian positions with mortars, grenade launchers, anti-aircraft guns and large-calibre machine guns.*

According to Defense Ministry spokesman Col. Oleksandr Motuzianyk three Ukrainian soldiers were wounded during the day, no one was killed. 

Yesterday *46 militant attacks on the positions of Ukrainian soldiers were reported*. The Mariupol sector, which has been a hot spot for weeks, also saw intense shooting with the 152-mm artillery. 





****************

http://uatoday.tv/politics/proofs-of-russia-s-invasion-of-donbas-presented-to-nato-pa-809598.html


Ukrainian volunteers identified 75 Russian military units covertly sent to Ukraine
http://uatoday.tv/politics/proofs-of-russia-s-invasion-of-donbas-presented-to-nato-pa-809598.html


Ukrainian parliamentary delegation presented evidence of Russian military aggression against Ukraine before members of NATO Parliamentary Assembly in Istanbul, Turkey. This was reported by the chairman of the Verkhovna Rada permanent delegation to the NATO PA Iryna Friz on Facebook. MPs were shown two *InformNapalm volunteer intelligence community*'s videos presenting the key data on Russia's intrusion.

InformNapam has been gathering evidence of Russian aggression in Ukraine for over 2 years.

"_Proving the participation of Russian professional military in the war in Donbas is the most important part of our work. While Russian soldiers have been pretty cautious and carefully cover up their combat involvement, they still leave traces. Our analysts sift through different sources – websites, videos, social media posts – to find these traces and present investigations to public_," *volunteers say*.

So far they have identified servicemen from 75 Russian military units sent to Ukraine on the orders of their command. This video is made as a quick guide through InformNapalm's major findings. You can explore *full database here*. 

It contains 165 documented incidents. Each record in our database has a link to the detailed investigation behind the case.

Lawmakers from NATO Parliamentary Assembly adopted reports urging NATO member-states "to stand firm in supporting Ukraine and maintain a strong stance against Russian belligerence" (*full press-release of NATO PA*).






The Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters has reported that Ukrainian troops were attacked in all sectors in Donbas, eastern Ukraine, in the past day; the total number of reported barrages was 36. 


20 November 2016







ATO forces stationed near the Ukrainian-controlled strategic port city of Mariupol were attacked with the use of mortars, grenade launchers and small arms. In particular, Russia's hybrid military force shelled the villages of Shyrokyne, Talakivka, Vodiane, and Pavlopil and the towns of Krasnohorivka and Maryinka.

What is more, banned 152mm artillery systems and a main battle tank were engaged to attack the village of Shyrokyne, which is some 25 km from Mariupol. Read also Ukraine reports 40 attacks in Donbas in last day Ukrainian troops in the villages of Krymske, Novozvanivka, Horikhove, and Novo-Oleksandrivka in the Luhansk sector came under fire. 

The combined Russian-separatist forces used mortars, grenade launchers, anti-aircraft guns and large-caliber machine-guns. Mortars, grenade launchers and small arms were used in the Donetsk sector. The village of Zaitseve, which is close to the militant-held town of Horlivka, as well as the villages of Opytne and Luhanske and the town of Avdiyivka came under fire.

**************

*Interfax news


November 20, 2016*
19:59
Kyiv accuses militia of shelling Ukrainian army positions from tank, infantry fighting vehicle weapons, mortars on Mariupol direction

17:35
DPR reports 3 casualties in Ukrainian army attacks

http://www.interfax.com/newsinf.asp?id=716029
KYIV. Nov 20 (Interfax) - Three Ukrainian servicemen were injured, no one killed in eastern Ukraine in the past 24 hours, Ukrainian Defense Ministry spokesman Oleksandr Motuzyanik said.

"No Ukrainian servicemen were killed, three injured in hostilities in the past 24 hours. All of them were already admitted to hospitals and are receiving medical care," he said at a briefing in Kyiv on Sunday.

*************


----------



## Hindustani78

http://uatoday.tv/news/two-ukrainian-saboteers-reported-grabbed-in-crimea-809963.html

Ukrainian military intelligence agency denies the Russian allegations

Two more 'Ukrainian saboteurs' arrested in the occupied Crimea reported by the Russian media, the UNIAN agency reports.

According to these reports, the Simferopol district court ordered the arrest of two more people charged with intending to conduct subversive activity at infrastructure objects in the peninsula.

One of the so-called saboteurs is reported as Ukraine's Chief Directorate of Intelligence colonel Oleksiy Stogniy, while the other one is allegedly identified as Hlib Shabliy. They were reportedly arrested last week.

"_The court hearing was conducted behind closed doors. A detention of 2 months is ordered as the pre-trial restriction measure. Their ties with the other three saboteurs convicted previously, have been revealed,_" the RIA news agency reports. 

As reported previously, another Ukrainian 'saboteur group' was allegedly arrested by the occupational forces in Sevastopol. The Ukrainians were convicted of subversive activities. 

Ukraine's top intelligence agency has been denying these allegations. 

"_This regular _fake news_ of the Russian special services is aimed to hide their own repressive actions towards the population on the peninsula , as well as to discredit Ukraine in the eyes of the world,_" the agency' officials claim. 

*******************
http://uatoday.tv/society/donbas-fr...elled-and-fierce-firefight-filmed-810073.html

Ukrainian fighters counterattacked militant reconnaissance-sabotage group, which retreated losing weapon

Russia-backed separatist forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in eastern Ukraine 15 times in the past 24 hours, the Anti-Terrorist Operation HQ reports. In the *Mariupol sector, which is the hottest spot of the frontline for weeks*, militants used armour (tanks and infantry fighting vehicles), mortars and rocket-propelled grenades. In Donetsk and Luhansk sectors militants fired rocket-propelled grenades and mortars attacking government-controlled frontline villages.

Also in Luhansk sector Ukrainian military repelled the attack of militant reconnaissance-sabotage group near the village of Trokhizbenka, the head of the ATO headquarters press centre Leonid Matyukhin told "*112 Ukraine*" TV channel.

_"Yesterday at about 22:00 near the Trokhizbenka our military found enemy's reconnaissance-sabotage group. The commander decided to take them prisoner, and tried to encircle the group, but our fighters were spotted. To support their group enemy opened fire with automatic grenade launchers. Taking of the scouts captive failed, but the enemy fled leaving weapons_," *Matyukhin specified*.

Also yesterday, Chechenian volunteers of Ukrainian army, known as *Dudayev battalion*, published new video of frontline firefight.




"_Russian occupiers opened fire on the positions of the Ukrainian Armed Forces and recieved a hard fight back,_" *comment to the video reads*. 

As footage shows, Russian proxies attack Ukrainian fighters from their fortified position. Soldiers open response fire, using only light weapon of calibre below 100mm, allowed by Minsk agreements (machine guns, automatic cannon, grenade launcher).

**********
http://uatoday.tv/opinion/crimean-ukrainian-i-will-be-the-next-saboteur-810103.html

Former military personnel in Crimea *are being moulded into ‘saboteurs'* with such a velocity that I, probably, will be the next. As they say, all the necessary qualities are available.

Judge for yourself: I am a former Ukrainian officer who served in military intelligence, has been actively engaged in public and journalistic activities, and khokhol by nationality [a derogatory Russian term for Ukrainians]. I hate Putin and all his camarilla. My attitude to the annexation is obvious. Well, I am a ready-made saboteur!

And who cares that it was the electronic intelligence service, I fired a pistol only once in my life, and saw explosives, mines and grenades only on TV.

They will conduct a search and find what they need. In the "Russian Post" boxes, as usual. *The only one trouble for the FSB is that I do not play airsoft*.

And the fact that I retired to the reserve 12 years ago and the last 3 years of service I filled a chair in the city military commissariat, is just wonderful – this means I am a well-placed undercover agent.

It is not beyond this bitchy regime to have this done.

Even though they had long ago lost the right to call themselves authorities. They are just a pack of dogs. Those who live by the rules of rogues, thieves and bandits.

_P.S. Right after I published this, my Facebook friends and not so friends rushed to ask why I am saying all these things, about intelligence and so on. Alleging that I am courting disaster and attracting attention of secret services, etc._

_I will answer all at once:_

_- I feel disgust, contempt and a range of other emotions towards this bitchy authorities, that are now in Crimea. But I certainly do not feel any fear._

_- I am not going to run away from here with my tail between my legs;_

_- I wrote all this to express my attitude to what is happening._

The 'saboteur fever' seems to be far from ending in the Russian-occupied Crimean peninsula. On November 21, Simferopol district court ordered the *arrest of two more people charged with intending to conduct subversive activity* at infrastructure objects in the peninsula.

**********
http://uatoday.tv/society/kyiv-hosts-requiems-for-heroes-of-heavenly-hundred-810163.html
Today, in central Kyiv, people commemorate ‘Heavenly Hundred' heroes, who perished during the Revolution of Dignity

Day of Dignity and Freedom began with a requiem for the dead Euromaidan heroes. During the third anniversary of Maidan, relatives of the dead heroes, wounded Maidan rebels and activists of the Revolution of Dignity laid flowers to pay tribute to the departed. People also lighted the candles and commemorated the heroes with a minute of silence.* 106 people were killed during the Revolution of Dignity.*

The national police announced that for maintenance of civil security and discipline, 15,000 policemen and 3,000 of national guardsmen are involved. In all of the regions of Ukraine, 380 mass events will take place. At least 66,000 people are expected to take part in the events. 11,000 people are expected to take part in the events in Kyiv. 












Novemeber 21 is an official rememberance day in Ukraine, Day of Dignity and Freedom, which was introduced by Petro Poroshenko in 2014. Day of Dignity and Freedom is marked to honor the beginning of two revolutions: the Orange Revolution and the Revolution of Dignity.










http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/385305.html

The suspected Ukrainian saboteurs apprehended in Crimea bear no relation to the Ukrainian Defense Ministry, Ukrainian Defense Ministry spokesman for the anti-terrorist operation (ATO) in Donbas Andriy Lysenko has said.

"Those people were discharged from military service a long time ago. They had a business, they lived there with their families," Lysenko said on the 112.Ukraine TV channel on Monday, speaking of the Russian media reports on the detention of Oleksiy Stohniy and Hleb Shabliy in Crimea.

Lysenko said those were reserve officers and that Russian security services "did not have to search for them anywhere."

"The Federal Security Service simply comes to military registration and enlistment offices where personal files of reserve officers are stored, retrieve those files and publicly designate their owners as Ukrainian saboteurs. Clearly, such people have certain training but they are not active servicemen, including those of the Ukrainian Armed Forces," the ministry spokesman said.

According to him, the reserve officers had been on the peninsula before its occupation by the Russian Federation.

"These are people who finished military service long ago, ran business, lived there and had families there," Lysenko said.

He called this a regular situation, "of false series under the authorship of the Russian FSB called "everywhere you look - they are everywhere."

On Monday, the Russian Federation reported that the alleged Ukrainian saboteurs Oleksiy Stohniy and Hleb Shabliy were detained in Crimea.

********************

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/385309.html
Two Ukrainian servicemen were injured in the anti-terrorist operation zone (ATO) in Donbas in the past 24 hours, Ukrainian Defense Ministry spokesman Andriy Lysenko has said.

"No Ukrainian servicemen died but two suffered injuries during attacks in Luhanske and Avdiyivka over the past day," he told a press briefing in Kyiv on Monday.

**********************************************************

November 21, 2016 15:00

*http://www.interfax.com/newsinf.asp?id=716138*
*Kyiv reports injury of 2 Ukrainian servicemen in Donbas (Part 2)*
KYIV. Nov 21 (Interfax) - Two Ukrainian servicemen were injured in the army operation zone in Donbas in the past 24 hours, Ukrainian Defense Ministry spokesman Andriy Lysenko said.

"No Ukrainian servicemen died but two suffered injuries during attacks in Luhanske and Avdiivka over the past day," he told a press briefing in Kyiv on Monday.

The number of militia attacks has drastically declined in the past 24 hours, especially in the Mariupol sector, while heavy armaments continue to be used, Lysenko said.

In his words, the militia attacked Ukrainian army positions near Trekhizbenka in the Luhansk sector, and the clash lasted for 20 minutes. Mortars were fired near Krymske, and the truce was breached in the Makarove area, near Stanytsia Luhanska and Zhovte. In all, five shelling incidents were observed in the Luhansk sector over the past day.

The militia opened fire near Luhanske, Zaitseve and Avdiivka in the Donetsk sector, Kyiv said, adding that the shelling incidents lasted from 30 minutes to 1.5 hours. The Ukrainian army had to return fire. Five attacks, including those using heavy weapons, were seen in the Donetsk sector over the past day, he said.

In the Mariupol sector, the militia fired a tank weapon and a mortar in Krasnohorivka, a sniper was active in Novotroitske, and mortars were used near Vodyane. In all, the Mariupol sector saw four shelling incidents, including two using heavy weapons, over the past day, he said.

****************

15:48
DPR reports 500 ceasefire breaches by Ukraine in past 24 hours

12:38
Two suspected Ukrainian saboteurs detained in Crimea - source

11:04
DPR, LPR report Ukrainian army attacks on their positions

10:41
Ukrainian army reports 15 attacks on its positions in Donbas


----------



## Hindustani78

http://uatoday.tv/politics/two-army...order-with-russia-occupied-crimea-810698.html
10:32 Nov. 22, 2016

The Ukrainian SBU Security Service says that the two men who have recently been detained at the administrative border between mainland Ukraine and Russia-occupied Crimea are defectors who chose to serve in the Russian army after the occupation, according to Russian-registered news portal Mediazona.

_"The two deserters have not been abducted – they have been arrested while crossing the Chonhar checkpoint at the border,"_ SBU spokesperson Olena Hitlianska told Mediazona.

*"These are two Ukrainian soldiers who violated an oath of allegiance and started to serve in the Russian Federation's army in the occupied territory of Crimea. When they arrived in Ukrainian territory across Chonhar, they were apprehended as criminal proceedings had been opened against them," she said.*

In her words, criminal cases have been opened against all army deserters who have betrayed Ukraine. Russian media earlier reported that Russia's Defense Ministry had accused Ukrainian special services of allegedly illegal detention and abduction of two Russian servicemen in Crimea.

*****************
http://uatoday.tv/news/ukraine-troops-fight-off-militants-mounting-attacks-on-key-town-810713.html

10:38 Nov. 22, 2016
Government forces returned fire near Avdiivka after being shelled with banned weapons for nearly two hours, November 22 report says 

The Russian-backed separatist forces violated the ceasefire 17 times over the past 24 hours, shelling the positions of the Ukrainian forces in both Donetsk and Luhansk regions.

This is according to a report, provided by Ukraine's Anti-Terrorist operation headquarters on November 22.


Ukrainian troops had to fight the militants off, after they had been shelled for nearly two hours near government-held Avdiivka, 20 kilometers north of Donetsk. 

_'The occupiers used the 120-mm mortars, banned by Minsk, as well as different grenade launchers and machine guns to attack Ukraine's armed forces near Avdiivka. ATO soldiers were forced to use an armored infantry vehicle and assault weapons'_ Ukraine's military rep* Ivan Kryvyi said* in an interview with the local 112 Channel. 

The militants also used the 152-mm artillery and a tank to target the government forces in Hnutove village and several other areas near the city of Mariupol.

Mortars and infantry vehicles shelled Ukraine's servicemen in Shyrokyne, which had been the aim of the combatants for many months.

The report said clashes had occurred in the Luhansk region too, with mortars shelling the central-western village of Krymske. 

SMM OSCE, in turn, *published a report* on the ceasefire violations during the past several days. 

_'The SMM recorded more ceasefire violations in #Donetsk region during the period between the evenings of 18 and 19 November, and fewer ceasefire violations during the period between the evenings of 19 and 20 November, compared with the previous reporting period'_, *the report said. *

In Luhansk region there was a deescalation in combat activity, the mission said. The number of explosions, observed by the monitors, was still estimated in hundreds. 


_**********************

14:30 Nov. 22, 2016
http://uatoday.tv/society/ukrainian...on-mariupol-russian-bmp-destroyed-810923.html

Russian proxies attacking with armour, mortars, and even MLRS, Ukrainian forces allowed ‘active response fire'
*_

During the last day of militant hostilities there is no killed and wounded among Ukrainian troops, Defence Ministry of Ukraine speaker Colonel Oleksandr Motuzianyk reports.

Meanwhile, the situation in Donbas is tense, Russian proxies attacking in all directions. The relatively quiet Luhansk area seen 3 militant attacks, *including one with heavy weapons (10-minute mortar shelling of Krymske village).*

_*Attacks and fire raids on Donetsk direction were longer, as always – from 30 minutes to 2.5 hours. Militants commenced 4 attacks here, including 2 with the use of mortars. Ukrainian positions were hit by over 40 mortar shells.*_

*The main fighting continues in the Azov sea coastal lines. Yesterday there were 10 militant attacks, including 8 mortar and artillery raids. Militants also used armour, including infantry fighting vehicles and tanks. Ukrainian positions were hit with 50 mortar mines and 14 artillery and tank shells.*





This morning Russian proxies commenced one more attack, using ‘Grad-P' system, shooting 122-mm MLRS missiles, ATO HQ informs. 4 such missiles were fired towards Krasnohorivka village west of Donetsk.






Ukrainian troops actively opened response fire, Col. Motuzianyk stressed. In Mariupol directions at least one militant was killed and one Russian BMP destroyed by the Ukrainian army.

According to military intelligence, Kremlin continues supporting militant forces with ammunition and fighters. In particular, 450 tons of fuel, three rail cars with spare parts for tanks, and six rail cars of ammunition recently came from Russia to militant-held territory.

******************






Ukraine's secret service reports 108 Ukrainians are still held hostage in occupied territories

http://uatoday.tv/politics/prisoners-exchange-has-slowed-down-since-september-811083.html

Relatives of the hostages held in occupied Donetsk and Luhansk regions say the last release took place in early September. Some people have been in a captivity for over 2 years, others can hardly be reached.

Olha Morozova has been waiting for her son Oleksandr for almost 2 years. The soldier was caught near Donetsk airport. For a month, he was tortured, then moved to the building of former Ukraine's security service. Periodically, he was even able to call his mum. However, at the beginning of this summer the connection was cut off. The only contact with him is a letter brought by UN representatives who visited captives.

_"Hello, my family. I'm good, alive. Hope to see you soon. Miss you all"_

For the past 3 months, there has been no information about him. His mum together with relatives of other captives are tired of looking for answers about their loved ones' release.

_"Mum, Ira, dad. I am in Donetsk. We are fed, not beaten. Everything's ok"_

After that video message, the father of a captured soldier Oleksiy Kodman went to Donetsk and even managed to see his son.

*Serhiy Kodman, captive's father:* _I was in Donetsk for almost a month but couldn't liberate him._

*Yuriy Tandit, advisor for the head of SBU secret service:* _There are 108 Ukrainian captives in the occupied territories. We are working on their liberation. Our service knows about the location of 57 people._

The more time passes by, the harder it is for the hostages' relatives to talk about their sons, brothers or husbands who are now in a captivity.

************
http://uatoday.tv/politics/face-to-...strategic-military-area-of-donbas-811108.html


Ex-combatant of Russian-backed separatist forces revealed info about their salaries and tactics

A militant arrested by Ukraine's Secret Service in Donetsk region confessed that Russian military deliver daily, up to 10 cargo rail carriages to Debaltsevo full of combat shells. That's 300 tons in total.

The Avdiivka industrial zone, a suburb of Donetsk, is an epicenter of shelling. Russian-backed separatist forces don't give up ideas to repel the strategic site. They fire from the Yasynuvata junction.

The elevated road between Avdiivka and Yasynuvata is almost like an Achilles heel for militants.

*"Slovyan", commander of a unit of 72nd brigade:* _Staying at this position, we have cut off the connection from Donetsk to Horlivka._

Beyond the elevated road, there is a highway to Yasynuvata, a major railway junction for separatists. Ammunition warehouses are restored there daily. Directly from the Russian military plants.

That junction is short a step away from the Ukrainian army barracks. However, the Minsk deal prevented Ukrainians from moving further and let militants settle there.

Every day, Russian-backed proxies try to push Ukrainian army as far back from the junction as possible.

*Andriy Kyzylo, second commander of the battalion:* _We are confronted by the "Vostok" battalion ._

"Vostok" spares no ammunition in the attacks, and their snipers targeted every possible loophole of Ukrainian positions.

As soon as the camera appeared in a gap, an enemy sniper opened fire... and wounded a soldier. Luckily, the wound wasn't too bad. 

About banned caliber weapons, Russian instructors and the price for betrayal, we learned from one who was fighting on the enemy's side of the Avdiivka industrial zone. Valentyn Hulak has been serving in the militant units "Oplot" and "Vostok" since 2014.

*Valentyn Hulak, ex-militant:* _In "Oplot", the majority are Russians. Even the commanding officers are Russian._

He continues that it's hard to see Russians at the front because they are afraid of getting caught.

The man was arrested on the Ukrainian front. As Ukraine's counter-intelligence says he participated in shelling Avdiivka from the side of Yasynuvata junction.

*Valentyn Hulak:* _Firing for 10-20 minutes, and then leaving._

*Valentyn Hulak:* _Militants' starting pay is from 15 thousand rubles"._

And here is how the Avdiivka industrial zone divides, lives: those who defend their land will have a bright military career, the arrested militant - a life behind the bars.

***************

*Interfax news*

*November 22, 2016*

22:39
Ukrainian govt forces in Donbas shelled 19 times on Tuesday - staff


----------



## Hindustani78

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/385827.html
23.11.2016
Officers of the State Border Service of Ukraine started to clear passengers and vehicles crossing the contact line in Luhansk region through the Zolote checkpoint in the Popasna district on Wednesday morning.

*"Ukrainian border guards began admission through the Zolote checkpoint at 8 a.m. today. Roughly ten vehicles and around 20 passengers have already been cleared,"* assistant head of the State Border Service Oleh Slobodian told Interfax-Ukraine.

The Ukrainian side cannot say for now that passengers and vehicles are being allowed crossing into the other side, he said, adding "no one has come to our side."

"So, we cannot say at this moment that admission has fully resumed," Slobodian said.

He told Interfax-Ukraine later that the LPR denied admission to passengers and vehicles.

"The traffic did not resume," Slobodian said.





********************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/385846.html
The Maryinka checkpoint on the Donbas contact line has reopened for passengers and vehicles.

"Clearance of passengers and vehicles has resumed at the Maryinka checkpoint," the State Border Service of Ukraine said on Wednesday.

According to Ukrainian border guards, militants fired on the Maryinka checkpoint situated on the Donetsk-Kurakhove transit corridor on Wednesday morning. For that reason, the checkpoint's operation was suspended.




*******************


*Interfax news*
*November 23, 2016*
14:12
One Ukrainian serviceman killed, 3 injured in Donbas over past day

12:15
Ukraine's prosecutor general: 73,000 Russian citizens moved to Crimea

11:48
Mariinka checkpoint reopens in Donbas after attack

11:35
Ukraine tries to reopen Zolote checkpoint in Luhansk region - Kyiv

11:17
Ukrainian border guards accuse militia of attack on Mariinka checkpoint

11:11
Ukrainian representative to Trilateral Contact Group calls for improving checkpoints' performance


----------



## Hindustani78

http://uatoday.tv/crime/russian-pro...near-mariupol-casualties-reported-811903.html

Kremlin-backed militants continue massive shelling in the Mariupol direction with shorter fire raids in other areas

During the last 24 hours Mariupol sector remained the most dangerous area in Donbas, spokesman for the Defence Ministry of Ukraine Col. Andriy Lysenko informed.

In particular, Russian proxies commenced direct assault on the Vodiane village, but after 3-hour battle had to retreat. After that they shelled Ukrainian positions in the village with 122mm artillery.

Another village, Krasnohorivka, was shelled with Russian "Grad Partizan" missiles (122mm rockets for MLRS). Later militants commenced a number of mortar attacks on the same lines. Smaller battle clashes have been reported from other locations.

In general, during the last day Russia-controlled ‘separatists' made 16 attacks in the Mariupol direction, 9 of them with heavy weapons.

Donetsk and Luhansk areas have seen 4 militants attacks each. Russian proxies hadn't assaulted with ground troops any Ukrainian positions there, but used mortars of different calibres very intensively, fire raids lasted from 20 minutes to 1 hour. 

"_Thus, the enemy still continues to keep heavy weapons at the frontline_," *Col. Lysenko* stressed.

All those attacks costed Ukrainian army one soldier killed and 3 injured.

****************
http://uatoday.tv/politics/russia-s...d-for-refusing-to-fight-in-donbas-811933.html

A Russian contract serviceman complained to the Presidential Council on Human Rights claiming that he had been unlawfully dismissed from the army for refusal to go to Ukraine's eastern Donbas region in 2015. Military command argues 'drunk driving and disciplinary offences' were the reason to terminate his contract, Russian RBC agency reports.

The senior sergeant of the 536-th separate coastal missile and artillery brigade of the military unit 10544 from the Murmansk region, Vladimir Marchukov said he was dismissed from service on November 10. The story of Marchukov and other servicemen of the same brigade, who complained about the attempt to send them to fight to Donbas in February 2015, had been earlier reported by the Russian gazeta.ru, however the sergeant's last name was not mentioned.

*Donbas Episode*

Since 1990, Marchukov has been serving in the ranks of the Ministry of Interior and the Ministry of Defense. In March 2014 he was called up for the military service in the 536th brigade, part of the 10544th military unit. He was then sent to the First Division of the coastal anti-ship complex "Redoubt" to serve as a rocket launcher operator.

The senior sergeant told RBC that at the end of January 2015 contract servicemen of his brigade were called up to the command of the 10544 unit, where Colonel Rustam Sanzhapov allegedly threatened with dismissal if the subordinates refused to go fight in Ukraine. Several people refused immediately, the remaining 56 went to the village of Sputnik near Murmansk, where the 61st separate marine brigade is stationed.

While there, the troops have undergone additional training with a change of military specialities. The exercises included firing and operating special equipment.

When the soldiers complained of the cold in the barracks, the deputy commander of their 10544 unit, lieutenant colonel Vyacheslav Okanev, came and reminded the subordinates about the need to go to Ukraine.

RBC has an audio recording of the conversation, in which the officer said he "does not exclude deployment to the territory of Donetsk and Luhansk regions and to provide direct assistance there." In February 2015, *combined Russian-separatist forces were storming the Ukrainian city of Debaltseve*.

_"If you do not want to defend, if they crush Lugansk and Donetsk now ... They seized the opportunity that for the last 20 years Russia has not been doing its normal job there,"_ Okanev said._ "They came to power. The situation may develop in such a way that they will come to Stavropol, Krasnodar, Rostov, Bryansk, and so _on,_ if you do not go there right now and do not protect them there.."_ he added.

After the incident, the lieutenant colonel did not deny the subject of the conversation, but added he was "misunderstood".






_*Vladimir Marchukov (Photo source: RBC)*_

Marchukov refused to go to Donbas. His wife filed a complaint to the Presidential Council on Human Rights. Russia's Defence Ministry sent a commission to pay an inspection visit to the unit. Deputy Defence Minister Nikolai Pankov has subsequently denied information about Murmansk contractors being sent to Donbas.

*Emerging problems*

Marchukov's wife, Victoria, has been working in a canteen of the same 10544 military unit.

After her complaint to the Human Rights Council, she was warned by her bosses that she was being followed by the FSB [Russian Security Service]. Eventually, she was forced to quit her job, leave the garrison and return to Murmansk.

After the incident in the village of Sputnik, Marchukov returned to the 10544 military unit. Some of his fellow servicemen quitted or were transferred to other units. Several officers were interrogated by the FSB.

Marchukov's complaint did not go unnoticed. The commanding officers started maintaining pressure on him, entering disciplinary remarks into his personal records and forging his signatures. In a conversation with RBC, the fact of pressure on Marchukov was confirmed by his former fellow serviceman, on condition of anonymity.

A year after the events in Sputnik, in January 2016, Marchukov's division was reduced, but his contract was extended. After a month of service Marchukov was presented a certification sheet, which indicated the disciplinary breaches of the contract. He refused to sign that document.

The re-certification of Marchukov was scheduled for November 8, 2016, but he failed it. On November 10, 2016 and promtly dismissed from military service.

Marchukov calls his re-certification "pure window dressing" and associates the problems with his refusal to go to Donbas. Sergeant showed RBC his numerous positive references from the Ministry of Internal Affairs and the Armed Forces for 18 years of service.

*Official Version*

The commander of the 10544 unit Colonel Yury Ryazantsev told RBC that Marchukov failed the certification because of drunk driving.

Marchukov confirmed that just before the New Year he, indeed, was caught driving under influence, but he immediately reported about the incident to the command, and paid a fine. _"I have already been punished for an administrative offence. We have a number of officers in the division, who had been deprived of a driving license for drunk driving, and the authorities are well informed about it,"_ said the senior sergeant.

A member of the Human Rights Council and the coordinator of the movement "Citizen and the Army" Sergei Krivenko told RBC that the presidential human rights advocates asked the commanders of the unit and the military prosecutor's office to check the complaint of the senior sergeant. Krivenko believes that Marchukov has a chance to appeal against the dismissal and return to the military service.

The commander of the 10544 unit Ryazantsev told RBC that not one of the Murmansk contractors ever went to Donbas, and the soldiers just practiced military exercises on tactical and combat training in the village of Sputnik. His words were echoed by the Defence Ministry's Department of Information and Public Communications.

The ministry said that inspection did not confirm any single case of "sending servicemen, including under pressure and coercion, into a war zone in the south-east of Ukraine."

Moreover, the Department stressed that currently Marchukov is an active duty serviceman who enjoys all the benefits, and will be entitled to social guarantees from the Ministry of Defence after his retirement.

***************
http://uatoday.tv/politics/donbas-m...iminals-to-be-released-herashenko-812033.html

The Russian-backed militants extended its list of detained persons that they demand to be released to an approximate number of 700, Ukraine's representative to the Trilateral contact group in Minsk Iryna Herashenko claimed on Wednesday. 

_"The Ukrainian side had made a certain proposal to release several severely ill and aged persons, particularly I. Kozlovsky, a religious studies scholar and a historian, who's health had deteriorated significantly_," Herashenko wrote on her Facebook page.

Despite of this, the separative militant representatives rejected this proposal, she added, so there's no compromise on exchanging 57 Ukrainian prisoners and hostages.

The total number of people that militants want to be released increases after each Minsk meeting, Herashenko says, noting that the list also includes grave offence convicts, murderers and those who are not connected to the Donbas conflict, but convicted of terror attacks in Odesa and Kharkiv. 

Meanwhile, another Ukrainian national was arrested in Russia and then transferred to the Donbas militants, she also wrote on her page. 

"_We received the information that the Russian Federation had unreasonably arrested a Ukrainian citizen named Mykolaiv and handed him over to the militant-controlled territory. Moreover, Ukraine's national was transferred to the militants through the uncontrolled border, which is classed as unlawful human trafficking, an international humanitarian law violation._" Herashenko noted. 

****************
http://uatoday.tv/politics/minsk-uk...ck-to-make-disengagement-possible-812063.html

During the safety subgroup session of the Trilateral group in Minsk Ukraine has once again raised the question of returning to the demarcation line of September 19, 2014, according to which the town of Debaltseve should be under control of Ukraine.

"Further implementation of the framework decision on the disengagement of forces and equipment may occur after the demilitarization of Debaltseve," Darka Olifer, the spokesperson of Ukraine's envoy to the Minsk talks Leonid Kuchma informed.

If Russian proxies would comply the regime of silence, disengagement of forces near the village of Stanytsya Luhanska can be carried out starting on November 26, 2016.

Also Trilateral contact group decided to ask Victor Medvedchuk and representatives of militants about perspectives of release of Ukrainians, illegally detained by Russia and its proxies.

In the economic subgroup Ukraine delivered a number of important issues, like absence of agreements on water supply, which Kyiv still gives to militant-held areas, and opening the new checkpoint village of Zolote, which is still under militant fire.
*************
http://uatoday.tv/crime/russia-detains-one-more-spy-in-crimea-now-its-own-ex-military-812553.html

FSB arrested former Russian military for "spying for Ukraine" in Crimea's Sevastopol

A former serviceman of the Black Sea Fleet HQ Leonid Parkhomenko was detained in the strategic port city of Sevastopol on the Russian-occupied Crimean peninsula, *UNIAN *reports.

FSB argues that the man has allegedly been collecting intelligence on Russian fleet operations for the Ministry of Defense of Ukraine.

*"November 22, the Federal Security Service in the city of Sevastopol detained a former serviceman from the Black Sea Fleet Headquarters, Captain 2nd rank(equivalent of Commander in British Navy – UT) of army reserve Parkhomenko Leonid Sergeyevich," the FSB statement reads.*

Russian ‘law enforcers' claim that Parkhomenko "collected and handed over classified information about the activities of the Black Sea Fleet to the foreign secret service," namely Ukrainian Military Intelligence.

According to the Russian Criminal Code, Parkhomenko faces up to 20 years in prison if the court proves treason.

The speaker of the Ministry of Defence Colonel Andrei Lysenko commented the incident in a way that Russia takes the names of new "Ukrainian saboteurs" from the personal files of data base of former military, who served in the Autonomous Republic of Crimea in Ukrainian or Russian fleet.

*"Details of the alleged detention of ‘Ukrainian spy' is a continuation of the Russian FSB show, which, unfortunately, we expect to continue... The Russian special services will facilitate their work, using the database with the personal data of former serviceman of the Armed Forces of Ukraine and the Black Sea Fleet of the Russian Federation," Lysenko told 'Ukrainska pravda'.*

According to the speaker, these people have been civilians for long time, doing business and having no relation to military service.

"_FSB is just enjoying this way since it is very easy to raise these cases and to appoint more and more ‘saboteurs.' They can accuse anyone who was involved in military services,_" *Colonel explained*.

In turn, *Ukrainian Security Service spokesperson Olena Hitlyanska* *told RFE/RL:* "_I have as yet no information, but I'm sure this is fake... Unlike us, they're distributing fakes daily, unreasonably detain people._"

As UT reported earlier, two days ago two Ukrainian army defectors, now serving in Russian occupational forces,* were detained at the border with Russian-occupied Crimea*. Russian media called the incident 'a Counter Strike', because *SBU detained Russian servicemen after a wave of Ukrainian ‘saboteur' arrests*'. Later *the spec op footage of capturing traitors was released by Ukrainian Intel*. 


**********************

http://uatoday.tv/crime/donbas-ignited-number-of-militants-attacks-doubled-soldier-kia-812683.html

Number of Russian proxy attacks growing dramatically, Ukrainian forces suffering new losses

Spokesman of the Ministry of Defense in Ukraine Colonel Alexander Motuzyanyk reported today, Nov. 24, the total number of militant attacks in Donbas increased, as well as the level of heavy weapons usage.

Mariupol direction remaining the scene of fiercest fighting. Mariupol direction has seen 27 enemy attacks, including 10 with heavy weapons. Yesterday Ukrainian MoD reported 16 firefights in this area.

"_On all fronts enemy's sniper fire intensified. Near Mariinka and on the coast (of Azov sea – UT) strong mortar shelling from the enemy continues. Given the systematic supply of ammunition from Russia, density of enemy fire increased – our positions suffered more than 200 hits_," *Col. Motuzyanyk stated*.

*

*

Luhansk and Donetsk areas, almost quiet the day before, has exploded during previous 24 hours.

"_Enemy attacks were long and very powerful, so Ukrainian troops opened fire in response_," *MoD speaker explained*. 


Yesterday Luhansk area suffered 14 militant attacks, including 3 – with heavy weapons. Donetsk direction has seen intense fighting in key hot spots – Luhanske, Zaitseve, Avdiivka, and "Butivka mine." 36 enemy mortar mines hit Ukrainian positions on the Svitlodarsk bulge. Total 7 enemy attacks, including 3 with heavy weapons, reported near Donetsk.

During the past day, one Ukrainian soldier reported dead. He was killed in Mariinka during militant fire raid.

Yesterday MoD speaker reported *24 militant attacks in all directions, which caused 1 Ukrainian soldier killed and 3 more injured*. Also yesterday the regular round of Minsk peace talks took place. *Ukraine demanded Debaltseve back to make disengagement possible*, and faced *militant demand to release 700 criminals in exchange for 57 Ukrainian hostages.*

************

*Interfax news*
*November 24, 2016
*

17:49
DPR says too early to talk of independence but sees no future for itself as part of Ukraine

16:29
DPR calls on Kyiv to conduct prisoner exchange before end of 2016

14:34
DPR observes over 1,100 truce violations by Ukrainian army in past 24 hours

14:34
Ukrainian Defense Ministry unaware of retired Black Sea Fleet officer's detention in Sevastopol (Part 2)

14:33
Minsk calls against unilateral decisions on checkpoints for foreign citizens on Belarusian-Russian border

14:10
One Ukrainian serviceman killed in Donbas - Kyiv

13:53
Ukrainian Defense Ministry unaware of retired Black Sea Fleet officer's detention in Sevastopol


----------



## Hindustani78

19:51
Ukrainian military reports shelling in Donbas


----------



## Hindustani78

http://uatoday.tv/crime/sbu-searches-sea-terminal-owned-by-russian-businessman-photo-812963.html
Investigators suspect company in alleged USD 6 million embezzlement of tonnage dues

In Odesa Region the Security Service of Ukraine launched searches in offices of a private sea terminal, apartments and houses of its managers, SBU press centre reports. Investigative actions are carried out with criminal proceedings on suspicion of alleged USD 6 million embezzlement of tonnage dues.

*"In 2015 a company of a well-known Russian businessman, who owned the terminal, illegally formalized the receiving of port duties, then transferred to the State Enterprise 'Administration of Sea Ports of Ukraine'. It became possible with registration of property rights for water area of Adzhalytskyi Estuary, which belongs to the Ukrainian people according to the Constitution," SBU reports. *


During searches the SBU officers seized unrecorded cash and stamps of off-shore companies. The pre-trial investigation has to establish lawfulness of their obtaining and use.

The SBU report hasn't specified which company is the object of investigation. According to *Cenzor.net*, it's a biggest private port operator in Ukraine ‘TIS Group.' The main shareholder of TIS is alleged to be a Ukrainian citizen of Russian origin Andrey Stavnitser, the son of the late TIS Group founder, Alexei Stavnitser.











************



http://uatoday.tv/news/record-number-of-ceasefire-violations-in-donbas-since-2014-osce-813308.html
The OSCE Special Monitoring mission in Ukraine reports on the highest number of ceasefire violations since the beginning of the observations in Donbas in 2014, the Ukrinform agency reports. 

_"Situation keeps deteriorating in the east of Ukraine. Thus, in the mid-November the ceasefire violation rate reached the highest level since forming the OSCE Special Monitoring Mission in 2014_," the organisation's representative Daniel Baer claimed on Thursday. 

Also, the widest engagement of heavy artillery weapons since 2014 is registered these days in Donbas, Baer said. 

*Read also OSCE warns about a possible attack on Mariupol*

The combined Russian-separative forces still bear responsibility for violating ceasefire, the OSCE representative claims. Also, he noted that in the past two months as many as 9 episodes of militants intimidating the OSCE officers. All of these offences remained unpunished, Baer said. 

"_It's unacceptable. Russia and these separatists it backs must bear responsibility for such behaviour and forbid intimidating and _threatening_ the observers_," he claimed.

******************
http://uatoday.tv/news/deoccupation...years-ukraine-s-interior-minister-813548.html
Military and law enforcement functions of the National Guards must be improved, says minister 

The operation on deoccupation of Donbas will be conducted within the period of the next two years, Ukraine's interior minister Arsen Avakov claimed during the National Guards military council extended meeting on Friday. 

"_I am convinced that in the next two years we'll be _deoccupating_ Donbass. And the National Guards will play the crucial role in it. Everything we do now is aimed to be ready for this process. So the military component must be improved, as well as law enforcement component,_" the minister said. 

**************************************************************

http://www.unian.info/war/1643667-m...-28-times-in-last-day-use-artillery-ifvs.html

Combined Russian-separatist forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in eastern Ukraine 28 times in the past 24 hours, according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

Russia's hybrid military forces fired artillery systems on the village of Novohryhorivka, reads the report. In the Mariupol sector, the militants used mortars of different calibers toward the towns of Maryinka and Krasnohorivka, and the villages of Novotroyitske, Shyrokyne, Hnutove, Slavne, and Vodiane. They also used infantry fighting vehicles (IFVs) near the village of Starohnativka.

"In the Luhansk sector, the occupiers fired mortars and rocket-propelled grenades on our positions near the villages of Novozvanivka, Krymske and Novo-Oleksandrivka. The villages of Novo-Oleksandrivka, Stanytsia Luhanska and Krymske were fired from small arms," the report says.

In the Donetsk sector, the enemy opened fire from grenade launchers of various types on the town of Avdiyivka. Additionally, a sniper was active near the village of Opytne.
*************

*Interfax news*

*November 25, 2016
*

17:43
Kyiv preparing to regain control of Donbas - interior minister

14:30
LPR authorities ready to open crossing point in Shchastya within several days



http://www.interfax.com/newsinf.asp?pg=5&id=717233
KYIV. Nov 25 (Interfax) - One Ukrainian army serviceman was killed in the Donbas operation zone during the day, Ukrainian Defense Ministry spokesman Andriy Lysenko said.

"This happened in Opytne, at the hands of a hostile sniper," he told a press briefing in Kyiv on Friday.





11:40
DPR reports death of militiaman in conflict area in Donbas

09:59
Kyiv accuses militia of conducting artillery strike on Novohryhorivka in Donbas


----------



## ultron

More than 3230 Ukrainian soldiers have been killed in the war so far.

http://memorybook.org.ua/


----------



## Hindustani78

26 November 2016
http://www.unian.info/war/1645802-d...ournalists-deported-from-eastern-ukraine.html

The militants of the Donetsk People's Republic (DPR) terrorist organization say they have expelled two journalists with Russia's independent TV channel Dozhd from territory they control, accusing the men of "biased and provocative" coverage of the conflict there, according to Radio Liberty. 

Separatist authorities in Donetsk said in a November 25 statement that they had "deported" Dozhd journalists Sergei Yerzhenkov and Vasily Polonsky. The announcement came after the TV channel said it had lost contact with the two men, RFE/RL reported. The statement accused the journalists of conducting "illegal journalistic activity" in areas of Donetsk controlled by the separatists, who have been fighting a bloody war with Ukrainian forces that has killed more than 9,600 since April 2014. 

Dozhd is known for its critical coverage of Russian President Vladimir Putin, who has denied accusations by Kyiv, NATO, and the EU that the Kremlin is backing the separatists despite substantial evidence of such support.


The channel also provides a regular platform for opponents of the Russian government. Dozhd said it lost contact with the journalists on November 25 after Polonsky reported that he had been detained by separatist authorities.* It added that the two men had received permission to report from the region both from the separatists and the Ukrainian government.*

******************
*
http://www.unian.info/war/1645766-russian-proxies-attack-ukraine-37-times-in-last-day.html
26 November 2016

*Combined Russian-separatist forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in eastern Ukraine 37 times in the past 24 hours,* according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

In the Mariupol sector, the militants fired 152mm artillery systems on the village of Shyrokyne, as well as mortars, infantry fighting vehicles, rocket-propelled grenades and small arms on the town of Maryinka, and the villages of Talakivka, Pavlopil, Novotroyitske, Shyrokyne, Lebedynske, Hnutove, Stepne and Vodiane.

In the Donetsk sector, Russia's hybrid military force opened fire from 122mm artillery systems on the town of Avdiyivka, as well as infantry fighting vehicles, mortars, rocket-propelled grenades and small arms on the village of Luhanske. In the Luhansk sector, the occupiers fired 120mm mortars on the village of Troyitske, and rocket-propelled grenades and small arms on the village of Krymske and Novo-Oleksandrivka.

****************

*************************************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/386699.html
*Five Ukrainian soldiers were injured in the anti-terrorist operation zone* as a result of shellings by the enemy on Friday, November 25, the Defense Ministry's spokesman for the ATO matters, Andriy Lysenko, has said.

*"Yesterday, no Ukrainian servicemen were killed and five were wounded. It all happened during enemy attacks,"* he said at a briefing in Kyiv on Saturday.

***********************

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/386661.html

Former Ukrainian President Viktor Yanukovych spoke in favor of withdrawal of the Ukrainian forces from the territory of Donbas and providing the region with a broad autonomy.

"I stand in favor of Donbas being a part of Ukraine and Ukraine's territorial integrity being maintained. In order to stop the bloodshed it is necessary to cease shooting, withdraw forces," Yanukovych said at a press conference in Rostov-on-Don.

He said that for peace to prevail in Ukraine it is necessary to "withdraw forces, declare amnesty and provide a broad autonomy."

***********************


----------



## Hindustani78

http://uatoday.tv/crime/battles-rage-on-in-volatile-donbas-warzone-814023.html
In their attack on the Mariupol sector, the militants used 152-caliber artillery to shell Shyrokyne, and mortars and APC to target several other villages and towns in the area.

Government-controlled Avdiivka, a traditional hot spot on the conflict zone map, was hit with 122-mm artillery.

The combatants also targeted several locations in the Luhansk region, using 120-mm artillery to shell the positions of the government forces.

As a result of the clashes, five Ukrainian soldiers were wounded overnight, Ukraine's Defense Ministry spokesman Andriy Lysenko said.

In accordance with the Minsk agreements, withdrawal of troops is planned for today in Stanytsia Luhanska in Luhansk region.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/386715.html

Ukraine has no plans to conduct missile tests in the Kerch Strait, National Security and Defense Council Secretary of Ukraine Oleksandr Turchynov said commenting on the statement by the Russian Federal Agency of Air Transport of the alleged "violations by the Ukrainian side of Russian airspace during missile exercises", the NSDC press service reported.

"Russia's hysteria about Ukraine's alleged violation of all international agreements through unilateral decision to conduct missile tests in the 'sovereign air space of the Russian Federation', is devoid of common sense," the NSDC's press service quoted Turchynov as saying.

*The NSDC secretary recalled that in accordance with all international agreements, the sovereign airspace of the Russian Federation in the Black Sea ends in the middle of the Kerch Strait, and further, to the west of the Strait lies the sovereign airspace of Ukraine.*

Thus, all of the planned missile exercises are conducted by Ukraine in full compliance with its international agreements and obligations.


"That's why we ask the Russian Federation not to interfere with the testing through hysteria and provocations," Turchynov summed up
.




*********
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/386718.html
*Ukrainian Defense Ministry says no fighting, casualties in Mariupol sector on Saturday*
26.11.2016


The Ukrainian Defense Ministry has refuted the reports by the self-proclaimed Donetsk People's Republic that militants attacked the Mariupol sector and killed five Ukrainian servicemen on Saturday.

"At about 10:00 a.m., the enemy started shelling our positions in the Mariupol sector first with small arms, then with grenade launchers and antitank grenade launchers, and later with heavy weapons. As of 12:30 p.m., the fire intensity lowered. There was no offensive, and no armed clashes were recorded," Ukrainian Defense Ministry spokesman for the anti-terrorist operation Oleksandr Motuzianyk told Interfax.

"Hence, the reports on our losses are also untrue," he said.

Motuzianyk also warned militants against attempts to accuse Kyiv of using mortars. "We are not using them, as we have pulled them back in keeping with the Minsk Agreements," he added.

Earlier Russian media reported with reference to the representative of the Donetsk People's Republic, Eduard Basurin, said that militants rebuffed an attack by Ukrainian government forces, killing five Ukrainian troops and injuring eight others. "Five of the enemy's troops were killed and eight others injured. An armored personnel carrier of the Ukrainian government forces was destroyed," he said.

***********

*Interfax news*
*November 27, 2016
http://www.interfax.com/newsinf.asp?id=717480*
November 27, 2016 13:53
KYIV. Nov 27 (Interfax) - The disengagement of the Ukrainian armed forces and militia in the Stanytsia Luhanska was again disrupted on Saturday, Borys Kremenetskyi, the Ukrainian head of the Joint Center for Control and Coordination (JCCC), said.

The Trilateral Contract Group (TCG) reached preliminary agreement to separate combatants in this area on Saturday, November 26, but one of the these days the area came under fire once again, in breach of the Minsk agreements' requirement for ceasefire to hold in this area for at least seven days, he said.

"Three shell attacks on the area were carried out with the use of automatic grenade launchers, a 30-millimeter BMP-2 cannon, as well as rocket launchers and small arms," Kremenetskyi said on the 112 Ukraine television channel on Sunday morning.

It was reported that on November 23 the TCG Ukrainian representative Leonid Kuchma's press secretary Darka Olifer said that the TCG had determined that, if the Luhansk militia stick to the ceasefire, disengagement in the Stanytsia Luhanska area would be possible from November 26.

Kuchma himself, when asked the day earlier about a possibility of agreement to separate combatants in Stanytsia Luhanska, said there was some "some game" going on on this issue and "security problems were and remain at the forefront, and without having them resolved there is no talking of anything else."

On November 11 the Special Monitoring Mission of the Organization for Security and Co-operation in Europe said that ceasefire was holding in two of the three areas set for disengagement, the exception being Stanytsia Luhanska. In view of this, neither party had begun removing forces and equipment there. The Ukrainian Defense Ministry said then that while it was ready to remove its forces and equipment from the TCG-determined site in the Stanytsia Luhanska area, the enemy had failed to fulfill the necessary conditions for the process.




***********************

14:12
One militiaman killed, several houses, boiler-room damaged in latest Ukrainian shell attacks - DPR


----------



## Hindustani78

The majority of Dokuchaievsk residents confess the life in united Ukraine was way better


Ukraine's army has almost created a "kettle" where Russian proxies can lose control over the whole city of Dokuchaievsk.

Soldiers of the 30th brigade have recently destroyed two artillery systems and a new Russian radar locator there.

The city of Dokuchaievsk does not resemble any other city across the Donbas heath. It is surrounded by high spoil tips like a mountain chain. When militants tried to seize them, they were highly surprised the tips were controlled by Ukraine's ATO forces. On all three sides, the city is under fire control of 30th brigade of Ukraine's Armed Forces - a hop skip and a jump away from a full encirclement.


*"Skala", an officer of 30th brigade:* _If requested, we have that opportunity._

If the command was announced, militants would be encircled and within two hours Dokuchaievsk would be Ukrainian.

The Ukrainian positions are located at the tips around the city and the front avoids it crescent. The only hill controlled by the enemy is called "Mordor".

_-Why "Mordor"?_
_-Because they are orcs._

Ukrainian soldiers know well what the sentiments are that dwell around the city. Though, locals are not ready to raise a Ukrainian flag, the number of dissatisfied civilians with the self-proclaimed "republic" is reaching critical levels.

*Valeriy Lubinets, head of Volnovakha regional council:* _Under the Minsk deal, our territory, our city. All ask why it still hasn't been freed. Locals want it to be liberated as soon as possible._

At the checkpoint near Dokuchaievsk, people wait in lines for hours to leave the occupied territory for pensions and goods.

_-There is no work and prices are 5-6 times higher than in Ukraine._

_-Is it possible?_

_-Come to see yourself._

It seems they voted not for such a future at the separatist referendum.

_-Do you want to become reunited with Ukraine?_
_-Probably, 90 percent of people want it._

If people sincerely express these ideas, then hopelessness takes over their fear.

However, the task to return the city to Ukraine is not that easy. After losing their popularity among locals, militants are beefing up their military units in Dokuchaievsk. There, one can easily see soldiers bearing Russian insignias. 

Ukrainian soldiers say that reunification must happen peacefully without a need to create an "encirclement" around Dokuchaievsk.





**********************
http://uatoday.tv/society/donbas-ba...nsk-area-casualties-on-both-sides-815033.html

Russian proxies ignite Luhansk sector, breaking another disengagement deal


Six Ukrainian soldiers were wounded in fighting in eastern Ukraine in the past 24 hours, according to Ukrainian Defense Ministry spokesman for Anti-Terrorist Operation Col. Andriy Lysenko.

According to press officer, four soldiers were wounded during militant shelling in the village of Zhovte in Luhansk region, while another two were wounded in the Avdiyivka industrial zone near Donetsk.

Compared to previous days, the geography of military operations has expanded. In particular, Russian proxies once shelled the area of potential disengagement of troops near the village of Stanytsia Luhanska. Also in the afternoon, a series of gunfights was reported from the village of Zhovte. The battle lasted almost 4 hours and resulted in casualties among the Ukrainian troops.






As mentioned, Col. Lysenko said 4 soldiers were wounded near Zhovte, but local Ukrainian authorities give a slightly different picture. According to Luhansk regional military-civilian administration, 5 Ukrainian soldiers were wounded during the firefights in two different locations (Popasna and Novoaydar districts). Both sources say militants commenced attacks along the whole frontline in previously quiet Luhansk region. Col. Lysenko reports about 14 attacks, one of them included mortar shelling with 20 mines.

Joint centre for control and coordination stressed: militant shelling of Stanytsia Luhanska is one more "outright provocation to disrupt the process of disengagement of forces." Ukrainian forces were ready to withdraw from the area on Nov. 24, but the process was stopped by militant shelling. Yesterday's two fire raids defers the disengagement once again.

Ukrainian volunteers from *‘Back and Alive' Foundation* added, that fights in Luhansk region continued overnight, and caused casualties among Russian proxies. "_There was a fight near the villages of Krymske and Zholobok nightly. The separatists' hospitals received wounded. And maybe killed. No our losses there. Several nights in a row mortar fire resumed. The boys're saying: ‘They're nightmarizing well,'_" *volunteers report*.

Col. Lysenko also informed about fighting in Donetsk region. Kremlin-backed militants commenced 5 attacks on the village of Luhanske and the industrial zone of the town of Avdiyivka, using mortars and light armour. "_Ukrainian troops actively shooting in return,_" *Lysenko assured*.

In the coastal area near Mariupol the situation is traditionally very tense, but on the local level it got easier. Ukrainian troops report about 18 militant shelling here, only two of which were commenced with heavy weapons – mortars and artillery. Compared to the day before, called a ‘very hard day' with 37 attacks, Ukrainian troops say that "situation calmed down somewhat" during last 24 hours.

***************


http://uatoday.tv/crime/russian-pro...m-donetsk-and-capture-its-storage-814408.html

Czech humanitarian organization ‘Clovek v Tisni' (People in Need, PIN) has been banned from the Donetsk area in eastern Ukraine by Russian-sponsored militants, *Reuters *reports.

PIN was one of two international aid groups in the Donetsk area, helping residents with water and food supplies as well as home repairs ahead of winter.

"_Local authorities_ (of Russia-controlled ‘Donetsk People's Republic' – UT) _have taken immediate actions to close PIN's office including sealing the warehouse with humanitarian aid and ordering all international aid workers to leave the non-government controlled areas within 24 hours_," *PIN said in the
*
The ban was delivered on Nov. 25, with no reason given for the decision to take away the group's permission to operate in the region.

The aid group said it had provided food to 469,841 people this year in separatist-controlled areas of Ukraine, and provided material help or home repairs for over 100,000. It said it continued to operate in the Luhansk separatist area as well as on government-controlled territory.

‘Clovek v Tisni' is recognized as a legal aid organization by official Kyiv, and according to the order of the Ministry of Social Policy of Ukraine from Sept. 30, 2015, it was granted a simplified verification procedure for its cargo on transit through the frontline to the militant-held territory. 
*

***************
http://uatoday.tv/politics/russia-i...commanders-for-alleged-war-crimes-815003.html

Criminal probe against six Ukrainian armed forces commanders has been launched
*
Prosecutors in Russia have launched a criminal case against Ukrainian security agencies for alleged war crimes committed in the eastern Ukrainian Donbas region, RFE/RL reported on Monday.

Svetlana Petrenko, a spokeswoman for Russia's Investigative Committee, told journalists on November 28 that prosecutors have uncovered "previously unknown incidents" of artillery strikes on civilians by Ukrainian military forces.

As a result, a criminal probe against six Ukrainian military commanders has been launched, she said, naming Colonel Oleksandr Hruzevych, Lieutenant Colonel Mykhaylo Drapaty, Colonel Serhiy Panchenko, Colonel Serhiy Perets, and Lieutenant Colonel Volodymyr Horbatyuk.

The commanders are accused of "the use of prohibited means and methods of warfare." The officers "fulfilled the clearly criminal orders of senior officials of the Ukrainian Defense Ministry," Petrenko said.

Ukraine has not commented on the charges.

According to the United Nations,* more than 9,600 people have been killed since the conflict *between Kyiv and Russia-backed separatists in eastern Ukraine broke out in April 2014.
*
*************

*


----------



## Hindustani78

*Interfax news*
*November 28, 2016*

20:03
Kyiv reports 20 instances of shelling of Ukrainian troops' positions in Donbas on Monday

16:35
DPR to hand over bodies of 2 deceased Ukrainian servicemen to Kyiv

15:13
Ukrainian Sushchenko charged with espionage to remain in Lefortovo detention facility until January 30

14:58
Kyiv needs creation of checkpoint in Zolote for military purposes - LPR

14:53
Six Ukrainian servicemen wounded in Donbas - Kyiv

14:35
Three Ukrainian servicemen killed while trying to break through into Komineternove - DPR

14:08
LPR insists on 'all for all' prisoner exchange with Kyiv

13:07
New incidents employing heavy weapons observed in Luhansk region, 5 Ukrainian servicemen injured - regional administration

12:29
LPR observes 6 Ukrainian army attacks over past day, 1 militiaman injured (Part 2)

10:36
DPR observes almost 260 attacks by Ukrainian army

10:08
Ukrainian army reports nearly 40 attacks on its positions in Donbas in past 24 hours

09:28
Kyiv accuses militia of thwarting disengagement of forces in Stanytsia Luhanska

http://www.interfax.com/newsinf.asp?pg=6&id=717554

MOSCOW. Nov 28 (Interfax) - The Russian Investigative Committee has brought war crime accusations against another five senior Ukrainian army officers, Russian Investigative Committee spokesperson Svetlana Petrenko said.

"The department investigating the use of forbidden methods and means of warfare, the Russian Investigative Committee's Main Investigative Department, has established hitherto unknown facts of the Ukrainian army's artillery attacks on the civilian population of the Donetsk People's Republic," Petrenko told Interfax on Monday.

The case was opened against commander of the 53rd separate mechanized brigade Col. Oleksandr Gruzevych, commander of the 58th separate motorized infantry brigade Lt. Col. Mykhailo Drapaty, commander of the 128th separate mountain infantry brigade Col. Serhiy Shaptala, commander of the 40th separate artillery brigade Col. Serhiy Panchenko, and commander of the 56th separate mechanized brigade Col. Serhiy Perets, she said.

In the period from September till November 2016, the officers "fulfilled the knowingly criminal orders of senior officials from the Ukrainian Defense Ministry and fired for effect heavy artillery weapons on civilian infrastructures, which were not designated as military targets, in populated localities of the self-proclaimed Donetsk People's Republic," she said, referring to investigators.

"Those attacks took two lives and inflicted various injuries on more than 20 persons, while more than 100 residential buildings and other facilities were destroyed or damaged. It has also been established that, on June 25, 2016, commander of the 36th separate marine brigade of the Ukrainian Navy Col. Dmytro Delyatitsky and his subordinates fired heavy weapons on the town of Kominternove in the Donetsk region of Ukraine. They damaged a power transmission line, and two minors were killed by electric shock," Petrenko said.

A ceasefire regime imposed by the Trilateral Contact Group was in effect when those attacks were conducted, and that regime was repeatedly breached by the Ukrainian side, she said.

"Detectives have opened criminal cases against the aforesaid commanders of the Ukrainian Armed Forces under Part 1, Article 356 of the Russian Penal Code (the use of forbidden means and methods of warfare)," the spokesperson said.

In addition, charges have been brought in absentia against commander of the 54th separate mechanized brigade of the Ukrainian Armed Forces Lt. Col. Volodymyr Horbatyuk, who organized and led a precision artillery attack on the Petrovskyi district of Donetsk, during which a local woman was hit by shrapnel.

"The Investigative Committee is probing the aforesaid crimes, being guided by norms of international and Russian law, which allow criminal prosecution of foreign citizens who commit crimes outside our country in case they are not punished. What is more, there is no statute of limitation for such crimes," the spokesperson said.


----------



## Hindustani78

11:42 Nov. 29, 2016
http://uatoday.tv/politics/ukraine-...t-day-with-hot-spot-near-mariupol-815493.html

No sign of ceasefire in eastern Ukraine as 'Normandy Four' ministers meeting in Minsk

Combined Russian-separatist forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in eastern Ukraine 38 times in the past 24 hours, and most of the attacks were recorded in the Mariupol sector in Donetsk region, according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters.

_"Russia's hybrid military force used 120mm and 82mm mortars, grenade launchers and infantry fighting vehicles to shell the towns of Krasnohorivka and Maryinka, and the villages of Shyrokyne, Starohnativka and Talakivka. A sniper was also active in Maryinka, and the villages of Novotroyitske and Hnutove,"_ *the report says*.

In the Donetsk sector, the occupiers opened fire with mortars, grenade launchers of various other systems, infantry fighting vehicles and small arms on the Ukrainian positions near the town of Avdiyivka and the village of Luhanske.

In the Luhansk sector, the militants repeatedly fired with mortars, infantry fighting vehicles, grenade launchers, anti-aircraft guns and other weapons on the village of Krymske. The villages of Novo-Oleksandrivka and Novozvanivka were also under militant fire. Additionally, an enemy sniper was active in the village of Stanytsia Luhanska.

*****************
http://uatoday.tv/crime/donbas-on-f...h-mortars-and-armour-many-wounded-815683.html

Russian proxies attacking on Luhansk and Mariupol directions, Donetsk area mortared


The situation in Donbas remained tense during the last day, Defense Ministry spokesman on Anti-Terrorist Operation issues Col. Oleksandr Motuzianyk reported at today's briefing. Major attacks of Russian proxies were commenced in coastal area – 22 fire raids reported there. 4 incidents included using heavy weapons, one attack launched with armour.

The day before, Russian-sponsored militants attacked Luhansk region, 11 attacks reported, including 4 with heavy weapons. The village of Krymske, for example, suffered 34 hits from mortar shells.





Donetsk region has only seen 5 attacks, but most of them with heavy weapons. Ukrainian troops report of 56 mortar shells hitting their positions. They also opened the return fire.

According to Col. Oleksandr Motuzianyk, five Ukrainian soldiers were injured during the last day. But this data may be incomplete: Luhansk regional administration report about four injured in their area solely (not including Donetsk and Mariupol directions).

***************
http://www.unian.info/war/1650496-u...5000-russian-troops-massing-near-ukraine.html

Ukraine's Deputy Defense Minister Ihor Dolhov says some 55,000 Russian troops are now massing near the border with Ukraine. 






"Currently, Russia has amassed about 55,000 servicemen near the Ukrainian border. The presence of the Russian regular army on the territory of Ukraine varies from 5,000 to 7,500 soldiers. In Crimea, this figure is 23,000 troops, of which 9,000 are on the administrative border," he said at the fifth Tiger Conference in Kyiv on November 29, LІGA.net reported.

According to Dolhov, a total of 1,000 soldiers of the Russian armed forces is stationed in Transnistria, a self-proclaimed republic on the southwestern border of Ukraine. "The buildup of [the Russian] forces and military infrastructure in Belarus near the Ukrainian border has been reported," the deputy minister said. As UNIAN reported, the Russian Defense Ministry announced that it planned to send 80 times more soldiers and military equipment to Belarus in 2017 than in 2016.

**************

*As of November 21, 2016, the number of Ukrainian soldiers who were killed during the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) in Donbas, eastern Ukraine, was 2,145 people, according to the Ukrainian project* "Dostup do pravdy" ("Access to the truth"), which cited data it received from the Ukrainian Defense Ministry. 






*Of them, there were 691 servicemen who were enrolled in the army during partial mobilization rounds. Among the killed ATO servicemen there were 335 officers and 1,807 soldiers and sergeants.*

The total number of the wounded was 7,091 soldiers, while non-combat losses of the Ukrainian Armed Forces were estimated at 487 people. As UNIAN reported earlier, five Ukrainian soldiers were wounded in fighting in eastern Ukraine in the past 24 hours. 

Combined Russian-separatist forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in eastern Ukraine 38 times in the past 24 hours, and most of the attacks were recorded in the Mariupol sector in Donetsk region.

**************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/387287.html
Ukraine will demand at the Minsk meeting of the 'Normandy Four' foreign ministers that nearly 60 prisoners held in districts of Donetsk and Luhansk regions uncontrolled by Kyiv be released, Verkhovna Rada First Vice-Speaker and Ukrainian representative to the humanitarian subgroup of the Trilateral Contact Group Iryna Gerashchenko said.

"Ukraine insists on the soonest release of hostages, and we will prioritize this issue. We demand that 57 hostages confirmed by the individual districts be released right now. Ukraine will also raise the question of hostages held in Russia," she said on Facebook on Tuesday before a meeting of the 'Normandy Four' foreign ministers in Minsk.

According to the Ukrainian Security Service, the self-proclaimed republics are holding 108 Ukrainians hostage, but have confirmed the detention of only 57 persons as of yet, Gerashchenko said.

"We also insist on the immediate access of the International Committee of the Red Cross (ICRC) to the search for the missing; as of today, there are 495 names on that dreadful list," she said.

Ukraine is worried about daily violations of the truce and "will present convincing facts of those violations" and of the presence of Russian military hardware in Donbas, Gerashchenko said.

"Another important subject is an environmental catastrophe caused by Russia in Donbas, from water supply [there has been no water supply to Toretsk for a week] to similar situations, which the minister and the Ukrainian delegation will speak about today," Gerashchenko said.

**************

*Interfax news*

*November 29, 2016
*

15:32
Kyiv to demand release of 57 prisoners by DPR, LPR at meeting of 'Normandy Four' foreign ministers

15:28
Four Ukrainian soldiers wounded in strikes - Luhansk regional authorities

15:13
DPR transfers bodies of 2 soldiers to Ukraine

15:11
Kyiv claims Russian troops come close to Ukrainian border

15:09
Five Ukrainian servicemen injured in Donbas in past 24 hours - Defense Ministry

15:02
Ukrainian army shells 17 populated DPR localities in past day, 1 militiaman killed

14:37
Donbas hostilities kill 2,145 Ukrainian army servicemen, injure over 7,000 - Ukrainian Defense Ministry

11:41
Ukrainian army resumes mortar shelling of northern suburb of Donetsk

10:56
Ukrainian army reports 38 attacks on its positions in Donbas


----------



## Hindustani78

http://uatoday.tv/crime/belarusian-donbas-militant-plotnitsky-ordered-to-shell-luhansk-815848.html

In an interview with Belarusian edition of Radio Free Europe/Radio Liberty a LPR [self-proclaimed Luhansk People's Republic] militant from the Belarusian city of Bobruisk gave an account of criminal orders to shell Luhansk city, issued by the *LPR head Ihor Plotnitsky*, recounted the key role of Russian military in seizure of Donbas territories and told about his unimpeded movement to Belarus and back to eastern Ukraine despite president Alexander Lukashenko's pledge to prosecute mercenaries regardless of the side they fight on.

The 43-year-old reconnaissance platoon commander Sergey Bondar started his eastern Ukraine ‘career' in 2014 when he fought in the militant "Zarya" battalion. In a short space of time he found out that Luhansk militants shelled the city themselves.

_"Two mortar rounds came from the foliage just in front of us. We were right there and started to comb the bushes. Two mortar men were just near us, they started to run – we opened fire,"_ *Bondar recalled*.

_"Then came a phone call, from Ihor Plotnitsky personally, he was the minister of defence at the time. He orders to immediately return to base. I say: "We are about to take them! And he shouts: This is an order, go back right now!"_ *added the Belarusian fighter.*

After they returned Plotnitsky ordered them to surrender weapons.

_"Even before we had a suspicion that the mortar men were Plotnitsky's people. It was necessary to fire to sow panic. Mortar men were all former policemen from Luhansk. *They were specially trained operating mortars, and they knew the city like their bunch of fives. They moved around Luhansk by ambulances, water carriers, by any vehicle,"*_ *said Sergey Bondar*.






After the incident, the Belarusian mercenary joined the so-called "Batman" rapid response group [its commander Alexander Bednov was liquidated on January 1, 2015] where he got more evidence of LPR militants' involvement in Luhansk shelling.

_"Once I personally captured a spotter. We threw him in a basement, I drew up a report. Three days later I was told that Plotnitsky's people came and took him _away,_ and that he was freely walking around Luhansk. I went to Bednov and told him about it, but he just waved off,"_ *Bondar summed up*.

As the interview proceeded the militant told journalists that it was already his third come back to Belarus from Donbas, and he was not afraid to be arrested because he fought for the right cause - "against fascism." Once he was even interrogated by Belarusian security service officers, who were interested whether he had been fighting for money.

_"I replied that I had been fighting for ideological reasons. They asked whether I was engaged in combat action, whether I killed. I looked at them and thought: Are you fools? I am a reconnaissance platoon commander!"_

When asked by the Radio Free Europe/ Radio Liberty journalist, Bondar said he did not know exactly how many Ukrainian soldiers he had killed.

_ "I did not count them. How can I know how many I killed? A sniper can say for sure: one shot - one killed. Burst fire can immediately kill five. Battle is going on and so you shoot,"_ he explained.






Off the record, the militant confirmed that the rise of the self-proclaimed Donetsk and Luhansk Republics, which Ukraine officially considers terrorist organizations, would be absolutely impossible without Russia's military and financial support.

_"Who helped to defend Luhansk in 2014? Russian army did. They deployed Grads, Smerchs [multiple rocket launchers] and even Tochka-U [tactical ballistic missile complex]. Some of them did not know that they had crossed the border. They were told that they went on exercises,"_ he said.

Now, according to the Belarusian mercenary, there are no Russian military units in Donbas, but instead the LPR/DPR militants are commanded by regular Russian army officers who are sent there for "temporary duty trips."

*************
http://uatoday.tv/politics/minsk-ta...wants-russia-to-liberate-hostages-815838.html

Earlier *Iryna Gerashchenko stated*: "_Before the beginning of the talks Pavlo Klimkin, the Minister for Foreign Affairs of Ukraine has underlined that the Ukrainian delegation is going to raise the security and humanitarian issues as the key priority. The Ukrainian representation is deeply concerned with the fact that the checkpoint Zolote has been blocked since March 2016. The Minister has pointed out today that he is ready to invite his colleagues Steinmeier and Ayrault to the opening of the checkpoint. Maybe they will influence the Russians to put pressure on the representatives of the militants to stop torturing civilians and to open the checkpoint at last._"

She also stressed, that Ukraine insists on liberating hostages as fast as possible. "_We will raise the issue as the key priority. We demand immediate release of 57 hostages who are confirmed to be kept on the militant-held areas of Donetsk and Luhansk regions. The Ukrainian side will also raise the issue of the Ukrainian hostages held captives in the Russian Federation. According to the information of the Security Service of Ukraine 108 hostages are held by militants, but their representatives confirm only 57 Ukrainians in captivity. We also insist on providing the immediate access of the ICRC to the occupied territories to search for missing persons. 495 persons are at the lists of missing persons_," *Gerashchenko wrote*.

Another important issue Ukraine is concerned with are the daily violations of ceasefire and the possibility of the ecological disaster in Donbas provoked by the Russian Federation. It includes "the issue of water supply (Toretsk has had no water supply for a week) and other issues that will be raised today by the Minister and the Ukrainian delegation".

As for the other sides, German Foreign Minister Frank-Walter Steinmeier ahead of international talks said there is little chance of major progress on ending fighting in eastern Ukraine, *Reuters *reports. "_I don't think it's a big secret that the expectations of Mr. Steinmeier for the meeting tomorrow are modest. Neither the intensive pre-negotiations and discussions of the last months nor the public statements made by the parties provide much hope for a sensational breakthrough_," *Ministry's speaker Martin Schaefer *explained his boss' attitude. 

******************
_New or restored Russian military bases on Ukrainian and Belarusian borders (Map by Free Beacon)_




http://uatoday.tv/politics/russia-a...ne-provocations-in-belarus-feared-815928.html

"_Currently, Russia has amassed about 55,000 servicemen near the Ukrainian border. The presence of the Russian regular army on the territory of Ukraine varies from 5,000 to 7,500 soldiers. In Crimea, this figure is 23,000 troops, of which 9,000 are on the administrative border_," *Deputy Defense Minister Ihor Dolhov* said at the fifth Tiger Conference in Kyiv on November 29, *UNIAN *reports referring to *LІGA.net*.

**************

http://uatoday.tv/crime/motorola-was-shot-and-then-blown-up-816473.html

Russian mercenary in Donbas Arseniy Pavlov, also known as Motorola, and his bodyguard could have been shot dead in the elevator, with the two bodies being blown up afterwards in an apparent attempt to cover the details and blame ‘agents from Kyiv'. 

This is according to Ukraine's news agency Ukrinform, which claims to have seen ‘a report' of the ‘forensic expert center' of the militant ‘Interior Ministry', allegedly obtained by Ukrainian hackers.

According to the report, the militants found 5.45 mm bullets, several grenades, a Makarov handgun and an AK-74 at the site, in addition to personal weapons of the killed combatants.

The bullets and other discoveries were taken away by the so-called military prosecutors and ‘the Ministry of the state security'. Chief of the ‘forensic expert center' claimed the findings were not examined.

_‘The organization of such an operation in the middle of occupied Donetsk as well as the attempts of the militant so called law enforcers to conceal all aspects might mean Russian special services were involved in terminating yet another commander, who had known a lot or gone against the policy of the Russian authorities'_, *ex-officer of a Ukrainian special service told Ukrinform.*

In October Donetsk militants *announced the death of warlord Pavlov*, saying he was blown up in the elevator in his house.

Ukraine and the separatists accused each other of organizing the assassination. 

*************

**********

http://uatoday.tv/crime/militant-s-tanks-and-mortars-pounding-donbas-1-soldier-killed-816628.html

Ukrainian forces report 1 soldier killed and 2 wounded in Donbas over the past day, speaker of Ukraine's Defense Ministry on Anti-Terrorist Operation Col. Andriy Lysenko reported. He said that the soldier was killed in Kamianka near Donetsk, while the two troops sustained wounds in enemy attacks near Novozvanivka in Luhansk region, *UNIAN *reports.






According to the press center of the ATO Headquarters, Ukrainian positions came under fire 31 times over the past day. At the same time the terrorists fired at a number of settlements from different types of weapons, including banned arms. For example, Luhansk and Donetsk areas suffered only six and four attacks respectively, but half of them – with heavy weapons.

*********************
http://uatoday.tv/society/pro-ukrainian-blogger-arrested-in-militant-held-luhansk-816693.html

Russian-backed militant arrested a pro-Ukrainian blogger Eduard Nedeliayev in the occupied city of Luhansk. He is allegedly accused of a cooperation with Ukrainian secret services and the battalion "Aidar".

As the so-called "Ministry of state security" of the non-recognized "Luhansk people's republic" claims, the man was posting extremist materials on social media.

Luhansk militants shared a video of his arrest and a search of his apartment. They found many radio-transmitting types of equipment and explained the fact with Nedeliayev's subversive activities - he was allegedly using the revealed devices for spying and conveying data to Ukrainian secret services.

However, as Luhansk residents write on their social networks about reasons of the arrest, the blogger was showing "the real life" in Luhansk and was not afraid to express his pro-Ukrainian position.

*******************






****************
*Interfax news

November 30, 2016*
20:28
Ukrainian side to prioritize captives exchange at meeting of Contact Group in Minsk on Dec 7

19:51
Kyiv reports 17 instances of ceasefire violation in Donbas in past 24 hours

14:23
One Ukrainian serviceman killed, 2 injured in Donbas - Kyiv

13:26
Compromise on Donbas security zones has yet to be reached - source

KYIV. Nov 30 (Interfax) - Two Ukrainian soldiers were injured and another one was shell-shocked during an attack on Ukrainian army positions near the villages of Novozvanivka and Novooleksandrivka in the Luhansk region, the Luhansk regional state administration said on Wednesday.

The attacks employed 82mm mortars, anti-tank grenade launchers and anti-tank missile systems, it said.

In addition, the village of Krymske in the Novoaidar district twice came under attack of 120mm and 82mm mortars, the report said.

The administration reported two attacks on Ukrainian positions near Stanytsia Luhanska using automatic and anti-tank grenade launchers, heavy machineguns and small arms.

11:23
Kyiv reports 31 militia attacks in Donbas

11:22
DPR, LPR hope to set prisoner swap in motion

11:03
Ukrainian army shells number of DPR towns, checkpoint near Horlivka at night - Donetsk

************


----------



## Hindustani78

The Ukrainian marines took part exercise on board ‘Yuriy Oliferenko’ landing ship (U401). They worked out different training tasks.

In Izmail the black berets were responsible for security of the meeting of Ukraine’s Navy Commander Vice Admiral Ihor Voronchenko and Chief of Romanian Naval Forces Staff Vice Admiral Aleksandru Mirsu.

When returning to the permanent base, they carried out landing and search and reconnaissance actions.


----------



## Hindustani78



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

15:57
Ukrainian army attack cuts power supply to Donetsk water filtering station - DPR

15:30
DPR reports injury of 2 civilians, 1 militiaman

15:10
Three Ukrainian soldiers injured in Donbas over past day - Defense Ministry

11:46
DPR reports Ukrainian army attacks on 4 towns, injury of 1 civilian, damage to residential buildings

11:44
Kyiv reports 30 attacks in Donbas in past 24 hours


----------



## Hindustani78

http://uatoday.tv/crime/russian-agg...ainian-soldiers-wounded-overnight-817408.html

30 attacks on Ukrainian army positions over the past 24 hours

30 cases of ceasefire violations have taken place in the Donbas conflict zone overnight. 3 Ukrainian soldiers were injured according to Ukraine's ATO HQ report as of December 1.

The Mariupol direction was the most active for militant provocations. Russian-backed separatist applied large caliber mortars to attacks Shyrokyne, Krasnohorivka, Slavne, Hnutove and Maryinka.

Militants fired grenade launchers into Ukrainian army positions near Stanytsia Luhanska.

In the Donetsk sector, grenade launchers, machine guns and small arms were used to offend Avdiivka and the village of Luhanske

***************

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/388094.html

A Ukrainian serviceman was killed near the town of Novotoshkivske in the Popasna district of the Luhansk region when the hostiles tried to break through the line of defense, regional administration deputy chairman Yuriy Klymenko said on Friday.

"Today we have lost another son of Ukraine who was protecting its sovereignty and independence. My condolences to the family and friends of the deceased soldier," a report published on the Luhansk regional administration's website quoted Klymenko as saying.

A hostile sabotage-and-reconnaissance group made the incursion attempt with the support of 120mm mortars, the report said.

The situation has exacerbated throughout the contact line, Klymenko said.

In all, the hostiles opened fire 15 times along the contact line on Thursday and during the night, while Ukrainian army fortifications near the villages of Novo-Oleksandrivka and Novozvanivka in the Popasna district came under seven attacks by use of automatic and under-barrel grenade launchers, heavy machineguns and small arms, the Luhansk regional administration said.

Six attacks involving 120mm and 82mm mortars, various types of grenade launchers, heavy machineguns and small arms were seen in the area of Krymske and Lobacheve in the Novoaidar district, while anti-tank and under-barrel grenade launchers were fired on Ukrainian army positions near Stanytsia Luhanska, it said.

*************

11:04
Ukrainian army reports 42 attacks on its positions in Donbas

11:13
DPR hopes to exchange prisoners with Kyiv before end of this year

12:58
Ukrainian serviceman killed in Luhansk region - regional administration

13:37
LPR reports amassment of Ukrainian weapons near Donbas frontline

14:55
Number of militiamen in Donbas exceeds 30,000 people - Ukrainian defense minister

14:50
Questioning of ex-Ukrainian Internal Troops commander Shulyak begins via videoconference from Rostov-on-Don


----------



## Hindustani78

http://uatoday.tv/politics/mortar-s...donbas-frontline-ato-headquarters-817833.html

Over the past 24 hours, 42 combat contacts have been registered in Donbas, the Ukraine's counterterror operation headquarters report on Friday. 

In the Mariupol direction, the combined Russian-terrorist forces engaged 120 mm and 82 mm mortars against the towns of Shirokyne, Krasnohorivka and Talakivka. Also, hand mortars, infantry vehicles weapons, anti-air systems and heavy machine guns were fired at Mariinka, Novohryhorivka and Novotroitske. 

Sniper fire has been spotted near Novotroitske and Krasnohorivka. 

Hand mortars and heavy machine guns were engaged in combat near Avdiivka, Zaitseve and Luhanske. Also, 120 mm and 82 mm mortars were fired in the Luhansk direction near Balka Kosharna, Troitske, Krymske and Stanitsia Luhanska.

An intense combat contact has been reported near the town of Novotoshkivske, with one casualty among the Ukrainian defenders. 

"By now, the situation is deteriorating along the whole frontline. The enemy engages weapons banned by the Minsk agreements and makes sorties against our soldiers positions. Today we have lost another one of Ukraine's son's who defended its sovereignty and independence," the Luhansk region state administration deputy head Yuri Klymenko claimed on Friday.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/388170.html

The Ukrainian Armed Forces in Donbas are facing 30,000 militants and "5,500 Russian regular servicemen," Ukrainian Defense Minister Stepan Poltorak said.

"Terrorist groups in the Donetsk and Luhansk regions have no capacities to advance forward, no level of training, no supplies, no morale. There are a little more than 30,000 of them in Donbas now, the first and second army corps and about 5,500 servicemen of the Russian regular forces," Poltorak said in an interview with Interfax.

The minister said that the current situation in Donbas remains tense: "there is constant shelling on their part, constant provocations for us to violate the agreements."

"Shelling stopped only in two sectors, those are the areas of disengagement of forces and equipment near Petrivske and Zolote. Let me remind you that the main principle of waging a hybrid war is provocation," Poltorak said.

At that, he said, Ukraine "clearly implements the Minsk agreements."

"We still need to work for our Armed Forces to be able to perform all tasks," the minister said.

Since 2014, Russian officials have repeatedly said that there were and are no Russian regular troops in the territory of Donbas and that all suggestions to the contrary are groundless and have never been supported by any documented evidence.

KYIV. Dec 2 (Interfax-Ukraine) - The Ukrainian Armed Forces in Donbas are facing 30,000 militants and "5,500 Russian regular servicemen," Ukrainian Defense Minister Stepan Poltorak said.

"Terrorist groups in the Donetsk and Luhansk regions have no capacities to advance forward, no level of training, no supplies, no morale. There are a little more than 30,000 of them in Donbas now, the first and second army corps and about 5,500 servicemen of the Russian regular forces," Poltorak said in an interview with Interfax.

The minister said that the current situation in Donbas remains tense: "there is constant shelling on their part, constant provocations for us to violate the agreements."

"Shelling stopped only in two sectors, those are the areas of disengagement of forces and equipment near Petrivske and Zolote. Let me remind you that the main principle of waging a hybrid war is provocation," Poltorak said.

At that, he said, Ukraine "clearly implements the Minsk agreements."

"We still need to work for our Armed Forces to be able to perform all tasks," the minister said.

Since 2014, Russian officials have repeatedly said that there were and are no Russian regular troops in the territory of Donbas and that all suggestions to the contrary are groundless and have never been supported by any documented evidence.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://uatoday.tv/society/30-of-don...-and-they-re-ready-to-revolt-tuka-818233.html

19:14 Dec. 2, 2016
The lesser number of locals in Donbas are ready to fight vs Ukraine – the more armed Russians come to the region

Ukrainian officials get requests from militant-held Donbas to support the revolt against Russian proxies. Such information was revealed today by Ukrainian volunteer and deputy Minister of Occupied Territories, former head of Luhansk Regional State Administration Georgy Tuka in an interview with ‘*Apostrophe*'.

"This is a serious problem, because I have the information that even now, theoretically, there is a possibility to raise an uprising inside (the militant-held territory – UT). But there is a great likelihood that this uprising will be drowned in the blood by all that junk that came from outside (from Russia – UT). And there are serious doubts that we will be able to support the rebellion," Tuka said.

Deputy Minister said that at the moment only 30% of all militants are Ukrainian citizens, the rest are Russians. According to Ukrainian data, there are about 30 thousand militants on Donbas, supported by 5-7 thousand Russian regular army troops.

He also added that he had met with representatives of the two territories that wish to raise a rebellion.

"I urged them not to get too excited. Because there is a negative experience in the Warsaw Uprising during World War II. The organizers counted on the help of the Red Army, which did not come, so the uprising was suppressed. To avoid his in our country, we need to hold back now," Deputy Minister explained.

According to his data, Ukrainian army is strong enough to fight off any enemy offensive, but may lack the means for effective attack.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/388286.html
03.12.2016
Six Ukrainian soldiers have been wounded in the ATO zone over the past 24 hours, Defense Ministry Speaker for ATO issues Andriy Lysenko has stated.

"No one Ukrainian soldier has been killed and six have been wounded in the ATO zone over the past 24 hours," he said at a briefing in Kyiv on Saturday.

http://tass.com/world/916558
DONETSK, December 2. /TASS/. A Ukrainian sniper wounded a civilian in the village of Zaitsevo near Gorlovka in the self-proclaimed Donetsk People’s Republic (DPR), the head of the local administration said on Friday.

"At about 6pm local time, a 40-year-old man was wounded by a Ukrainian sniper in the village of Zaitsevo," the Donetsk News Agency quoted Ivan Prikhodko as saying. The man was taken to a hospital.

Earlier in the day, spokesman for the DPR operational command Eduard Basurin said that four civilians were wounded in the DPR as result of shelling by Ukrainian troops over the past week. He said that more than 28,000 ceasefire violations by Ukrainian troops were reported over that period.

On August 26, the parties to the Contact Group for settling the armed civil conflict in eastern Ukraine made the ninth attempt to attain ceasefire. The agreement they reached suggests the ceasefire takes effect as of September 1. However, the security situation in Donbass has not visibly improved, with the parties continuing to exchange accusations of ceasefire violations.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://uatoday.tv/politics/lavrov-d...kyiv-continues-military-operation-818483.html
12:09 Dec. 3, 2016
Russian FM on Donbas conflict

Russian Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov said Friday he 'doesn't understand' the reasons Kyiv continues its military operation in eastern Ukraine against the self-proclaimed militant republics.

_‘I'll be honest, I don't understand why the so called anti-terrorist operation is still going on in Ukraine and the leaders of the self-proclaimed republics are called terrorists and separatists'_, *Lavrov said, according to Russian media agencies. *

His statement arrived as Kyiv says militants continue to attack the positions of the Ukrainian troops.

Kyiv has stated numerous times that it will only accept reintegration of the Donbas region through local election, which means that the so called republics must cease to exist and Russia must stop controlling them through military, financial and political means.

_‘The Donetsk and Luhansk leaders signed the Minsk agreements. They did it because Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko insisted, and now they are told they are not legitimate, can't take part in election and must go'_, *Russia's FM continued.*

Lavrov reiterated the fact that Minsk remains the only way out of the Donbas conflict.

_‘Since February 2015, the Normandy Four and the contact group (in Minsk – UT) have tried to convince Ukraine to fulfill its commitments'_, *he said.*

Ukraine, in turn, declared there won't be a step forward towards the political part of the Minsk deal as long as the Russian-backed forces keep shelling the government troops. 

*************

**************

http://uatoday.tv/crime/no-further-progress-on-forces-withdrawal-registred-in-donbas-818778.html
13:44 Dec. 4, 2016
Russian proxies don't stop shelling; commenced 26 attacks 

For the past 24 hours, Russian-backed militants have attacked Ukrainian army positions 26 times using mortars, grenade launchers, and armored personnel carriers. One Ukrainian soldier was injured overnight. That is according to Ukraine's ATO HQ report as of December 4.

In the Luhansk direction, separatist forces applied mortars, grenade launchers of different types as well as small arms to offend Novooleksandrivka, Krymske, Novozvanivka and Stanytsia Luhanska. Under the latest Minsk disengagement deal, the village of Stanytsia Luhanska is the place of forces' withdrawal. 

Militants fired 82mm mortars into Shyrokyne, grenade launchers into Maryinka along with small arms into Hnutove.

In the Donetsk sector, Russian proxies shelled Krasnohorivka and Avdiivka.

*************

13:50
Ten DPR populated areas shelled by Ukrainian armed forces for 24 hours - Basurin


----------



## Hindustani78

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/388556.html
NATO Secretary General Jens Stoltenberg has said the Alliance continues to insist on full implementation of the Minsk agreements and expressed his concern about the presence of heavy weapons in Donbas.

"The ceasefire is being violated every day, sometimes hundreds of times, with explosions from equipment banned under the Minsk Agreements. That is because heavy weaponry has not been withdrawn and only 13 percent of the equipment registered with the OSCE can currently be traced. As Ukraine continues to face Russia's aggressive actions, NATO stands by Ukraine with strong political and strong practical support," he said at a press conference in Brussels on Monday.

Speaking about the upcoming Ukraine-NATO Commission meeting, Stoltenberg said that apart from the situation on Donbas, the foreign ministers of the NATO member states will listen to a report by Ukrainian Foreign Minister Pavlo Klimkin about the progress of Ukraine's reforms.

Many NATO countries will focus on Ukraine's reform because the modernization of government institutions in particular in the defense sector is presently very important for Ukraine, the NATO secretary general said.

Stoltenberg also said he will continue to call on the Allies to provide direct support to Ukraine, while some of the Allies are already helping Ukraine including through training its military.

******************

http://www.mil.gov.ua/en/news/2016/...he-stronghold-on-the-frontline-near-horlivka/
President Petro Poroshenko inspected the stronghold on the frontline, 1 km away from Horlivvka. The Head of State had a conversation with the military, congratulated them on the 25th anniversary of the AFU and presented state awards.

“I am really proud that in these 2.5 years we have created the most powerful Armed Forces in Europe. I am proud of such Armed Forces, just as the entire Ukrainian nation is,” Petro Poroshenko said.

“Today, I am here with you to express gratitude for your great work,” the Head of State noted.

The President emphasized that the people of Ukraine trusted the army just as the church today. “In these 2.5 years we have passed the distance from volunteers to the army, which is the object of pride for the country: with its morale, motivation, patriotism and professionalism,” he stressed.

“I am here to congratulate you on the Day of Volunteer and express gratitude for your work. And to do what the state must do — present state awards to the AFU military and our volunteers,” the President said.

The Head of State had a conversation with volunteers and awarded them.

************
*December 05, 2016*

14:42
Militiaman killed by Ukrainian sniper - Donetsk

14:34
Kyiv says Ukrainian positions in Donbas shelled over 20 times in past 24 hours

10:21
LPR observes 4 attacks by Ukrainian army in past 24 hours

10:08
Ukrainian army reports 25 attacks on its positions in Donbas


----------



## Hindustani78

http://uatoday.tv/politics/moscow-accuses-ukraine-of-shelling-russian-territory-819808.html
10:18 Dec. 6, 2016
Russia threatens the Ukrainian military officials saying they ‘will eventually answer for their crimes against Russian-speakers'

Russian investigative committee claimed on Tuesday, December 6, that it established identities of two commanders from the Ukrainian troops, allegedly responsible for shelling Russian territories along the border between the two countries in June-August of 2014.


UT cannot verify the claims and will not name the individuals, accused by the committee.

Kyiv has repeatedly denied similar allegations in the past, pointing out that it was Russia that attacked Ukrainian territories, and not vice-versa.

Moscow, though, claimed that Ukrainian artillery 'deliberately bombarded' an area within the Rostov region in the summer of 2014, when the clashes between the government forces and the Russian-backed combatants escalated into a full-blown military conflict with tanks and missile strikes. 

The Russians said that the tactics of Ukrainian soldiers ‘sometimes reminded' them of ‘tactics of terrorists, that would furtively conduct subsequent strikes at crowds, like when Russian investigators arrived at the site of previous shelling and found themselves under a mortar attack'.

The committee claims that an elderly resident from the city of Donetsk in the Rostov region was wounded and later passed away after a shelling.

Russia threatens to ‘eventually punish' Ukrainian military officials, who ‘commit crimes against Russian-speaking population'. 

******************
http://uatoday.tv/politics/russia-s...f-times-in-summer-2014-bellingcat-632943.html
Journalists confirm Kremlin used artillery to target positions of Ukrainian soldiers at the border

Russia shelled Ukraine more than 300 hundred times in the summer of 2014.

Moscow ordered its servicemen to position artillery near the Ukrainian border and launch fire at the soldiers, who guarded the line at the time.

This is according to the investigative journalist organisation *Bellingcat*.

_"We investigated the summer attacks in Donbas. Satellite data allowed us to conclude that Russia had used 'Grad' rocket systems to attack the Ukraine's forces hundreds of times", _*said Eliot Higgins*, the head of Bellingcat, in an interview with German TV Channel ARD.

Higgins adds Russian artillery targeted five different areas in the Donetsk and Luhansk regions. These facts were confirmed by various video files and the comments of the witnesses who were present at the site of the attacks.

Ukraine accuses the Kremlin of direct military involvement in the conflict in Donbas. In particular, Kyiv reported the facts when *'Grad' multiple rocket launchers* located in Rostov and Belgorod regions in Russia repeatedly attacked the positions of the Ukrainian servicemen.

Earlier Bellingcat claimed Moscow had sent its forces to try and take control of Mariupol and its surroundings. According to the journalists, Russian troops entered Ukraine to help the separatists also seize Novoazovsk, a town located on the Ukrainian-Russian border.

**************

http://uatoday.tv/politics/over-3000-ukrainian-servicemen-killed-in-donbas-war-819938.html

The number of Ukraine's Armed Forces casualties in Donbas reached over 3000

3064 Ukrainian servicemen have been killed during the conflict in Donbas, and 10753 have been wounded so far, Ukraine's Head of General Staff, General of the Army Victor Muzhenko said on Thursday, the Ukrinform agency reports. 

As of late November, 2636 of them are those killed while serving the Armed Forces in Ukraine, and 2148 were killed in action. 

During an interview for Ukraine's parliamentary newspaper, General Muzhenko noted that in the case of an all-out Russian invasion, Ukraine can lose approximately up to 12 thousand people in first 10 days of the conflict. 

"_We are now capable of reacting minimally to any situation, but in the case of full-scale aggression, it will be necessary to recruit more servicemen. New military units will be created and troops will be deployed in potentially the most dangerous directions_," he said. 

Today Ukraine celebrates its Armed Forces Day.

According to the UN figures, almost 10,000 were killed in Donbas, and over 22,000 were wounded. 

***********


http://uatoday.tv/society/ukraine-awards-its-youngest-defenders-from-russia-posthumously-820188.html

Sergii Tabala and Andrii Snitko were only 18 when they took up arms to protect the country 

Families of two 18-year-old Ukrainian volunteers Sergii Tabala and Andrii Snitko, who died fighting the Russian aggression in Donbas, have been presented with the country's highest national award, Hero of Ukraine.

_‘Heroic deeds of your son Andrii and grandson Sergii will forever live on in people's memory, in the military history of Ukraine. They embody the unbroken spirit of defenders of Ukrainian territory'_, *said Petro Poroshenko*, who presented the relatives with the awards.


Both Snitko and Tabala died in 2014 in what Ukraine knows as some of the most tragic and painful battles of the conflict with Russia.






18:54
DPR ready for all-for-all prisoner swap with Kyiv

14:23
Ukrainian army loses 1 soldier in Donbas in past 24 hours

13:53
DPR reports almost 1,300 attacks on its territory in past 24 hours

10:31
Kyiv reports 26 attacks on Ukrainian army positions in Donbas over past day

10:26
LPR observes 4 truce violations by Ukraine in past 24 hours


----------



## Hindustani78

http://uatoday.tv/politics/five-ukrainian-soldiers-wounded-in-donbas-warfare-820848.html
15:05 Dec. 7, 2016
45 combat clashes have been recorded at the frontline on December 6

In the past 24 hours, the combined Russian-terrorist forces have attacked Ukrainian positions in all three strategic directions of the Donbas frontline, the Anti-terror Operation headquarters press service reports. 

Mortars and large-calibre machine guns were fired at the outskirts of the Donetsk, including Avdiivka, Luhanske and Svitlodarsk. Sniper fire was noted near Luhanske, and the 120 mm and 82 mm mortars and anti-air units were engaged against Krymske, Novozvanivka, Novooleskandrivka and Stanitsia Luhanska. 

Firearms were used against the Ukrainian defenders of Katerynivka. 

Near the city of Mariupol, 120 mm and 82 mm mortars were fired towards the villages of Shirokyne, Chermalyk, Mariinka, Krasnohorivka, Talakivka and Vodiane. Hand mortars, infantry vehicle weapons and firearms were engaged near Novotroitske, Starohnativka, Hnytove and Pavlopil. 

The Mariinka checkpoint was shelled with grenade machine gun.

Five Ukrainian defenders were wounded in action in the past 24 hours, the ATO spokesman for Ukraine's Ministry of Defence Andriy Lysenko told media. 

One soldier was shell-shocked, though no casualties reported.

**************

http://uatoday.tv/politics/russian-...ans-in-exchange-for-228-militants-821103.html
Militants agree to release only 14 Ukrainians, while demanding to free more than six hundreds of their own

Ukraine's envoy in the Trilateral Contact Group's humanitarian subgroup, Verkhovna Rada's First Deputy Speaker Iryna Gerashchenko says Russian proxies blocking the process of release of prisoners from both sides. According to her, the Ukrainian side is ready to free the very number of prisoners they demand, but militants are sabotaging the process.

*Iryna Gerashchenko explained:* "_We insist on the release of the maximum number of hostages before the Christmas holidays. Today Donetsk-based militants said that they are holding 42 Ukrainians. We have stated the offer to immediately transfer 228 people they requested (in cases where it is permitted under the law and the legal framework), for the immediate release of 42 Ukrainian heroes, civilian and military. And then to work further on search and rescue all the others. In response, militants declared they are ready to release only 8 Ukrainians._"

Nevertheless, Ukrainian envoy assured that the work to release all 42 militant-held hostages, including those illegally kept in prison for 2 years, will continue.

Luhansk-based Russian proxies gone even further: they confirmed the presence of only 6 hostages, while demanding to free more than 440 people, imprisoned by Ukraine.

_"So it is very difficult negotiations, but we have to find a compromise,"_ *Iryna Gerashchenko summarized*.

**********

20:33
Kyiv reports 10 shell attacks by militiamen

18:54
Ukrainian army shelling cuts electricity supply at Donetsk water filtering station, water supply disrupted - DPR

18:25
DPR says Kyiv has not responded to prisoner exchange offer yet


----------



## Hindustani78

http://uatoday.tv/society/how-many-people-died-in-donbas-war-821513.html
2:15 Dec. 8, 2016
UN report reveals exact numbers of casualties in eastern Ukraine 

9,758 people have died in the armed conflict in Donbas region, according to a report on the human rights situation in Ukraine, published by Office of the UN High Commissioner for Human Rights on December 8, 2016.

‘In total, from mid-April 2014 to 15 November 2016, OHCHR recorded 32,453 casualties, among Ukrainian armed forces, civilians and members of the armed groups. This includes 9,758 people killed and 22,779 injured', the report said.

The UN Office also said it recorded 164 conflict-related deaths among civilians in a time period between August 16, 2016 and November 15, which is ‘a 13 percent decrease compared to the previous timeline.

****************
http://uatoday.tv/politics/lavrov-demands-direct-talks-between-kyiv-and-donbas-821578.html

Russia Foreign Minister rebukes West for ungrounded criticism of Moscow

Sergey Lavrov, Russia's Foreign Minister, believes that Kyiv needs to switch to direct talks with ‘authorities' of the occupied cities of Luhansk and Donetsk to effectively solve Donbas conflict.

Lavrov made the statement during a meeting of 23rd OSCE Ministerial Council, which began on Thursday in the German city of Hamburg, Yevropeiska Pravda correspondent reports.

_"There is no alternative to the direct talks between Kyiv and Donbas, mediated by Trilateral contact group and Normandy format,"_ *Lavrov stated.*
Russia's top diplomat also rebuked western states for the accusations against Russia as to Ukraine and Syria.

_"If you want to invite a partner for a dialogue, you should not start the dialogue with accusations,"_ he said.

The day before, *Lavrov's German counterpart Frank-Walter Steinmeier demanded that Russia cooperate constructively to help defuse growing tensions in Europe*.

Steinmeier accused Russia of bringing "question of war and peace" back to Europe by having annexed Ukraine's Crimea.

***********
http://uatoday.tv/crime/russian-pro...eavy-artillery-and-blamed-ukraine-821603.html
Ukrainian observers reported 162 shells hit government controlled village of Vodiane

Over the last day Russia-controlled forces attacked Ukrainian army positions and civilian settlements 20 times, which is comparatively not so much, Anti-Terrorist Operation HQ reports. The hardest attacks noted in the village of Vodiane near Donetsk – it was pounded with heavy artillery of 152mm and 122mm calibres. Also Ukrainian military report militant attacks with 120mm and 82mm mortars, light armour, grenade launchers. 

*Ukrainian observers from Joint Centre for Coordination and Control* specified: _"During the last day the positions of the Armed Forces of Ukraine were hit by 61 projectiles of 152mm calibre, and 64 projectiles of 122mm calibre. Overall 9 cases (230 shots) recorded of militants use of the weapon, which should be removed from the front under the Minsk agreements. Armed Forces of Ukraine did not use any types of heavy weapons in response."_

According to JCCC, this explanation was needed because militants tried to cover their violation of Minsk deals by blaming Ukraine of the same thing. So the head of Ukrainian side of JCCC Gen. Anatoliy Petrenko informed OSCE monitors about the incident and announced publication of the photo evidences of militant's crime. 

As reported, also yesterday one more round of Minsk talks took place, in which *Russian proxies rejected to free 42 Ukrainians in exchange for 228 militants*.

************

21:05
Kyiv says Ukrainian positions in Donbas shelled 11 times


----------



## Kevinza

Ukraine will be a part of Turkey

Due to Poroshenko's ventures, Ukraine runs the risk of turning into a Turkish enclave on the border with Europe one day.

German mass media outlets published an article analyzing the intricacies of the current Turkish policy. Among other things, some facts pivotal for Ukraine are touched on there. After the sudden chilling of the Turkish-Russian relationship in November, 2015, the cooperation between Turkey and Ukraine got powerful impetus, not only in economy but in military and political fields as well. Though after the failed coup attempt, Turkey changed drastically its political priorities, so we should now ask ourselves about the real strength margin of this cooperation and whether it actually compatible with the Ukrainian strategic agenda.

See, bit.ly/2htboBQ , for more details.


----------



## CBU-105

@vostok do you have a map showing the areas currently under NAF, has there been any change since Minsk 2 ?


----------



## vostok

CBU-105 said:


> @vostok do you have a map showing the areas currently under NAF, has there been any change since Minsk 2 ?


No changes since that time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://uatoday.tv/society/russian-proxies-suffer-losses-number-of-attacks-decrease-map-828108.html
Russia-backed militants attacked from all directions, but the level of hostilities decreased

Russian proxies attacked Ukrainian positions and government-held settlements only 15 times during the last day, which indicates decreasing of the level of hostilities in Donbas, Ukrainian Anti-Terrorist Operation HQ reports. But it doesn't mean the war is over.

Spokesman for the Defence Ministry of Ukraine Col. Andriy Lysenko specified: "yesterday's enemy combat activity was slightly lower than in previous days", but at least few attacks were noted on each direction.

The biggest number of militant's attacks ten reported on Mariupol direction. Russian proxies shelled Ukrainian positions with mortars (40 hits reported), armour and light weapons.


Three attacks noted in Luhansk sector. Militants used mortars and anti-air guns.

Two more attacks noted near Donetsk.

_"Just after midnight, militants conducted a mortar attack near the Donetsk airport, firing more than 10 shells. And after sunset silence was broken in Avdiyivka – where gunmen fired at the positions of Ukrainian defenders with small arms and grenade launchers of different systems for nearly half an hour. Our military opened fire in response,"_ *Col. Lysenko explained*.

Russia-backed militants attacked from all directions, but the level of hostilities decreased







*During the last day no Ukrainian soldier reported KIA, two fighters were wounded.*

Meanwhile, "in the past 3 days the enemy suffered serious losses," Defence Intelligence reports. 11 militants were killed during the unsuccessful attacks of Avdiyivka industrial zone. Another 3 dead reported in the Lugansk area.

Also militants suffer from regular incidents of uncontrolled explosions of defective ammunition – as in training, in a combat zone. "Over the past three months five occupiers were killed, more than 20 were wounded during the transportation of shells and mines to the front," Intel reports. Also yesterday the explosion of 120mm mortar reported near the Donetsk airport. Three militants died during the incident, five more were wounded. 

************
http://uatoday.tv/crime/militant-ex-leader-confirms-russian-proxies-shelling-of-luhansk-835593.html

Today's chief of ‘Luhansk republic' Plotnitsky blamed responsible for provocative shelling of the city


The current leader of the Luhansk-based militants Igor Plotnitsky mysteriously appeared in occupied Luhansk and his battalion deliberately shelled residential areas of the city, fugitive ex-leader of the so-called ‘Luhansk republic' Valery Bolotov stated in an interview with "Rosbalt" agency. He specified: battalion "Zarya", commanded by Plotnitsky, made provocations and fire raids on Luhansk in the summer of 2014.

Being asked about militant shelling of the civilians in Luhansk, Bolotov assured, that it's true, but he is not responsible for those crimes, because Plotnitsky's unit wasn't acting by itself.

_"Yes. And not only ‘Zarya' (shelled Luhansk – UT). It was noticed to many people who were supposed to commit acts of sabotage and degrade discipline. I once ordered Plotnitsky to assemble the battalion for the protection of law and order in the city, combat tasks and and protection of borders of the ‘Luhansk people's republic'. However, as it turned out, the battalion ‘worked' with another aim. I tried, but I did not have the time, resources, and opportunities to be around all the time, and set the control of those people. I trusted Plotnitsky, and he formed a battalion ‘for himself'. These Plotnitsky's people were following his orders, not mine,"_ *fugitive militant chief said*.

Bolotov also said, that he is now living in Moscow because Plotnitsky made a coup against him, presented as ‘elections.'

_"When I left (for Moscow – UT), I appointed him as my deputy. Naturally, all the circumstances of my departure I just can't tell, while I was away, he quickly held ‘elections'. And it was clear beforehand that Plotnitsky would be elected,"_ *the militant said*.

As UT reported, earlier *Belarusian, who fought in Donbas in militant ranks, told media that Plotnitsky ordered the shelling of Luhansk.*


***********
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/389754.html

Two Ukrainian soldiers were wounded in the Donbas Anti-Terrorist operation (ATO) zone, Ukrainian Defense Ministry spokesman Andriy Lysenko said.

"No Ukrainian servicemen died but two suffered injuries in the hostilities over the past day," Lysenko told a press briefing in Kyiv on Friday.

In the Luhansk sector, the hostiles conducted three attacks on Ukrainian army positions, he said. Two mortar attacks were observed east of Popasna, and a third attack employing an anti-aircraft gun was seen near the village of Lobacheve.

According to Lysenko, the hostiles fired ten mortar mines near the Donetsk airport area in the Donetsk sector, and Ukrainian army positions in Avdiyivka experienced a 90-minute attack using small arms and grenade launchers, he said.

In the Mariupol sector, the hostiles fired mortars in the Vodiane-Shyrokyne sector.

****************


----------



## Hindustani78

http://uatoday.tv/crime/pro-russia-militants-keep-destroying-ukrainian-towns-844143.html

11:41 Dec. 10, 2016
Military clashes reported in both Donetsk and Luhansk regions


The Russian-backed separatist forces attacked the positions of Ukrainian soldiers 31 times in the past 24 hours, Kyiv reported on December 10. 

Using high-caliber artillery and assault weapons, the militants shelled numerous areas both in Donetsk and Luhansk regions.

They continued their attacks on the government-controlled Avdiivka, neighboring Donetsk, firing with grenade launchers and machine guns.

The Mariupol sector, which has been an area of fiery clashes for months, saw its share of violence again, as the surrounding towns and villages were pounded by the combatants.

They shelled the already devastated sea resort Shyrokyne for more than 10 times. A sniper and a 122-mm and 82-mm artillery kept the government forces busy, according to the report.

The same artillery was used to attack Ukraine's servicemen in other villages in the sector.

The situation was just as intense in the Luhansk region, where the Russian-backed separatists used various grenade launchers and assault rifles to attack villages such as Stanytsia Luhansk, where the planned withdrawal of troops still hasn't happed due to constant ceasefire violations.

****************
http://www.unian.info/war/1672261-ukraine-reports-1-wia-in-past-24-hours.html

One Ukrainian soldier was wounded in fighting in eastern Ukraine in the past 24 hours, according to Ukrainian Defense Ministry spokesman for Anti-Terrorist Operation Andriy Lysenko.


"There was one wounded in action (WIA)," he said at a briefing in Kyiv on Saturday, an UNIAN correspondent reported.

As UNIAN reported earlier, combined Russian-separatist forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in eastern Ukraine 31 times in the past 24 hours.


----------



## Hindustani78

********************

13:28
Kyiv records 70 shell attacks on Ukrainian military positions in Donbas in 24 hours

15:22
DPR records nearly 3,000 Ukrainian shell attacks in past 24 hours


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.mil.gov.ua/en/news/2016/12/12/situation-update-east-of-ukraine-as-of-december-12-2016/

*Monday, December 12.* DONBAS — According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, the enemy has violated the ceasefire for 51 times over the past 24 hours.

The enemy used 122 mm artillery and mortars against Talakivka, Marinka, Krasnohorivka, Novoselivka Druha, Chermalyk, Lebedynske, and Vodyane. An enemy’s sniper targeted the ATO positions near Krasnohorivka. Militants shelled Shyrokyne with mortars, BMP, and tank armament.

Occupants fired mortars on Balka Kosharna, Popasna, and Krymske.

The Russian occupational troops shelled Troitske, Opytne, and Avdiivka with 120 mm mortars, Luhanske with grenade launchers, BMP armament, and heavy machineguns.

**********
12/12 

15:36 
Three servicemen wounded in Donbas in past 24 hours - Ukrainian Defense Ministry

15:05
NTV journalists come under fire in Donbas, none hurt

10:51
Ukrainian army reports 51 attacks on its positions in Donbas

11:36
Kyiv refuses to discuss disengagement in area of settlement of Trekhizbenka - LPR


----------



## Hindustani78

http://uatoday.tv/politics/how-russian-instigated-war-ravages-volatile-donbas-845703.html

10:45 Dec. 13, 2016
Militants keep shelling government forces, OSCE spotted combatants from Russia 

Ukrainian military representatives said on Tuesday that the Russian-backed separatist forces violated the ceasefire in the Donbas warzone 42 times in the past 24 hours.

Battles were registered in all directions of the volatile conflict zone.

The militants numerously shelled the Mariupol sector with 120-mm and 82-mm mortars, targeting neighboring towns and villages, such as Krasnohorivka, Shyrokyne and Pavlopil.

A sniper was shooting at Ukrainian soldiers, deployed in the area.

The Luhansk region took it just as hard, with the Russian-backed forces using mortars, grenade launchers and assault weapons to shell the villages of Krymske, Zolote, Lopaskine and many others.

The government-controlled Avdiivka and Mariinka, located near the separatist capital Donetsk, were ravaged by attacks once again.

Russian citizens continue to take part in the military conflict in eastern Ukraine. On December 9, the OSCE monitors, patrolling the area near the Azov sea, were approached by a civilian vehicle with Russian Federation license plates, carrying four armed men dressed as military,* a report says.* Two of them said they were Russian citizens. 

*********************

http://uatoday.tv/society/ukrainian...ion-of-cooperation-with-militants-845843.html

Senior military officer was released this summer after having spent 2 years in occupied Donbas 

*UPDATE*: _Ukraine's SBU security service claims Colonel Ivan Bezyazykov was recruited by Russia's secret services during his ‘captivity' in the Donbas warzone._

_According to Oleksandr Tkachuk, the SBU Chief of Staff, the senior officer had a Russian military uniform, a service pistol, military ID and even a personal driver._

_While staying in the occupied territories he, allegedly, travelled to Russia's Rostov-on-Don several times to receive instructions from Russian military command._

_The SBU representative explained that information on Bezyazykov emerged from questioning of other former *prisoners of war*._

*STORY: *Ukrainian colonel, a military intelligence officer Ivan Bezyazykov, who was freed from militant captivity in summer 2016, has been detained on suspicion of collaboration with Donetsk People's Republic terrorist organization.

The news was reported by Ukrainian Hromadske media, referring to the serviceman's wife Margaryta Kushnirova.

According to her, Bezyazykov was detained by four plain-clothed persons, who produced a search warrant.

_"While in captivity he joined the illegal armed gang and served as a deputy chief of the first intelligence department of the self-proclaimed DPR,"_ *the warrant said.*

Computers, tablets, memory cards, cameras and mobile phones were seized from Bezyazykov's home. Currently, he is in pretrial detention facility, where the colonel was granted the state attorney.

Bezyazykov's wife is sure her husband is not guilty:

_"Yes, they [militants] suggested he cooperate and attempted to recruit him, but he would not agree. Everyone knew that, because he mentioned it after he had been released,"_ she said.

As *Ukraine Today* reported earlier, Colonel Ivan *Bezyazykov had been freed after two years in a militant prison* on July 5, 2016 as a result of a successful special operation by Ukraine's SBU security service. Yet details of the operation have never been made public.

********************
http://uatoday.tv/crime/27-ukraine-soldiers-defected-to-enemy-since-2014-sbu-says-845903.html

Since the beginning of the conflict, 27 Ukrainian servicemen decided to switch sides and join the Russian-backed separatist forces, after they were captured in Donbas, SBU Chief of Staff Oleksandr Tkachuk said in a statement on December 13, 2016.


These 27 soldiers now fight in the conflict zone alongside the militants against their former colleagues from Ukraine's armed forces.

The news arrives shortly after *the SBU has accused Ukrainian colonel Ivan Bezyazykov*, who was earlier freed from captivity, of working for the Donbas separatists.

The SBU says it also questioned 1402 Ukrainian soldiers, who had lived through Donbas prisons, and they admitted the militants had tried to torture them into the cooperation.  

63 of them said they had consented to work with the Russian Special services, apparently promising to provide information from the government-controlled parts of Ukraine, but voluntarily informed the SBU of the fact upon their return from the conflict zone. These soldiers were freed of any charges.


The SBU also informed it had prevented 76 incidents when Russian intelligence officers or the Donbas militants recruited Ukrainian servicemen, saying none of the indoctrinated soldiers was able to pass any relevant information to their curators. 

**************

http://www.unian.info/war/1675516-ukraine-reports-42-attacks-in-donbas-in-last-day.html

Combined Russian-separatist forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in eastern Ukraine 42 times in the past 24 hours, according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 


In the Mariupol sector, the occupiers used banned 120mm and 82mm mortars to shell the town of Krasnohorivka, and the villages of Talakivka and Shyrokyne. They also repeatedly fired grenades launchers on the town of Maryinka. Additionally, a sniper was active in the villages of Shyrokyne and Pavlopil.


In the Luhansk sector, Russia's hybrid military force fired mortars, rocket-propelled grenades and small arms on the town of Zolote, and the villages of Krymske, Novo-Oleksandrivka, Novozvanivka, Lopaskyne, Troyitske and Syze. Furthermore, Novozvanivka came under artillery fire. 

In the Donetsk sector, the militants fired mortars, rocket-propelled grenades and heavy machine guns on the town of Avdiyivka, while rocket-propelled grenades and small arms were used to attack the village of Zaitseve.

********

19:47
Russian sentenced to 12 years in prison for participation in hostilities against Ukraine - Kyiv

17:20
Kyiv offers to hold Skype conference of humanitarian subgroup on prisoner swap problem on Dec 14

18:06
DPR says it received no official proposals to hold humanitarian subgroup Skype conference on Dec 14

16:08
Verkhovna Rada Security and Defense Committee asks SBU for info about Savchenko's meeting with Plotnitsky, Zakharchenko

15:58
Peskov does not confirm Utkin who fought in Donbas attended ceremony of honoring Heroes at Kremlin

14:13
Ukrainian colonel detained on suspicion of cooperating with Russian special services - SBU

14:06
DPR observes nearly 860 ceasefire violations by Kyiv

10:10
Ukrainian army positions in Donbas come under 42 attacks in past 24 hours - Kyiv


----------



## Hindustani78

http://uatoday.tv/politics/victims-after-terrorists-shoot-at-mayorsk-checkpoint-846568.html

Russia-backed forces opened fire near the checkpoint Mayorsk. The bullets hit the people, standing in line to pass the control point

One person was killed, one more wounded 50 meters from the checkpoint, reports State Border Service of Ukraine. The incident happened around 9 o'clock in the morning when there were many people waiting to pass to another side. 

One man had a head injury and passed away immediately, one more was shot in the shoulder. The checkpoint was closed and people are taken away to a safe place. The wounded civilian received medical help and does not need to be hospitalized. 

Overall, Russia-backed forces made 15 shellings during the last 24 hours. They continue to use heavy gauge weapons. This night Shyrokyne and Berdyanske were shelled on the south and Krymske, Luhanske and Novooleksandrivka - at the north.

******************
http://www.unian.info/war/1678597-ukraine-reports-4-wia-in-past-24-hours.html
Four Ukrainian soldiers were wounded in fighting in eastern Ukraine in the past 24 hours, according to Ukrainian Defense Ministry spokesman for Anti-Terrorist Operation Andriy Lysenko. 


"There were four wounded in action (WIA)," he said at a briefing in Kyiv on Wednesday, an UNIAN correspondent reported. As UNIAN reported earlier, Combined Russian-separatist forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in eastern Ukraine 15 times in the past 24 hours.

******
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/390715.html
The talks held by Batkivschyna Party deputy Nadia Savchenko with the leaders of the self-proclaimed Donetsk and Luhansk Republics (DPR and LPR), Alexander Zakharchenko and Igor Plotnitsky, will benefit neither her, nor Ukraine, Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko said.

"I feel very sorry, given the ordeal this person went through, and I think such steps are benefiting neither her, nor our country," Poroshenko said during his trip to the Ivano-Frankivsk region on Wednesday, when asked by journalists about those talks.

"The actions of people's deputies are the responsibility of the political forces that they were elected to represent," the president said.

Ukraine will continue doing its utmost to secure the return home of the hostages, and one might expect news of their release in the very near future, he said. "I think very soon you will hear very important initiatives on this matter," Poroshenko said.

Earlier Savchenko confirmed that on December 7 she was in Minsk where she met with Zakharchenko and Plotnitsky. She said she acted with the agreement of Ukraine's Security Service and her main goal was to resolve the prisoner exchange issue. She said she sees these talks as the need to broaden 'the Minsk format'.

**************

20:32
Donbas militia shelling of Ukrainian positions abates, Kyiv says

19:57
Kyiv says Skype conference on prisoner exchange in Donbas didn't take place, suggests holding it on Thursday

19:57
Kyiv says Skype conference on prisoner exchange in Donbas didn't take place, suggests holding it on Thursday

December 14, 2016 18:32
LUHANSK. Dec 14 (Interfax) - The Ukrainian military continue using the ceasefire regime to increase the military potential of their units in Donbas, Andrei Marochko, a representative of the LPR militia, said.

"According to our information, weapons and equipment of the Ukrainian Armed Forces were found near the populated area of Belohorivka, Popasna district. Five tanks, one Strela-10 surface-to-air missile system, two infantry combat vehicles and three trucks laden with munitions were spotted at positions near the division line," Marochko told reporters on Wednesday.

According to his information, seven military trucks carrying T-64 tanks have travelled from the city of Lysychansk to the populated area of Gorskoye.

"Additionally, six T-64 tanks were seen near the populated area of Myrna Dolyna," he said.


17:36
One killed, one wounded as Ukrainian soldiers fire at bus near Horlivka - self-proclaimed Donetsk republic (Part 2)

16:49
DPR reports 864 attacks in past 24 hours, militiaman killed

14:36
Four Ukrainian servicemen injured in Donbas in past 24 hours

13:42
Some 11,000 Ukrainian refugees are staying in temporary shelters - Russian interior minister

10:27
Kyiv reports 15 attacks on Ukrainian army positions in Donbas


----------



## Hindustani78

http://uatoday.tv/politics/donetsk-...of-most-ceasefire-violations-osce-847218.html

The hotspots are located near or in civilian areas, where the fighting ruins infrastructure and endangers people's lives


Approximately 50% of all ceasefire violations are reported in the triangle formed by Donetsk Airport, Avdiyivka and Yasynuvata, Alexander Hug, Principal Deputy Chief Monitor of the OSCE Special Monitoring Mission to Ukraine has told a press conference in the occupied Donetsk on December 14, UNIAN reports.

_"The OSCE is aware that the situation at the contact line remains very unstable, and we continue to note an unacceptably high number of ceasefire violations along the contact line in the known hotspots,"_ *Hug said*.

He noted that approximately 50% of all those violations are reported in the triangle formed by Donetsk Airport, Avdiyivka and Yasynuvata. The rest of the violations are registered in the area between Svitlodarsk and Debaltseve, east and northeast of Ukrainian-controlled Mariupol, as well as west and north of Horlivka, and sporadically also in the western part of Luhansk region.

The mentioned hotspots are located near or in civilian areas "where civilians live and work," Hug said. He said that the OSCE SMM patrol had visited the site of shelling at the Mayorsk checkpoint where a man was killed and two more were injured on Wednesday morning. _"The patrol of the SMM had been present shortly afterwards on the scene of the incident. It had observed there a dead body of a male civilian in the vicinity of the 'zero' checkpoint of the Ukraine Armed Forces in the _Mayorsk_ crossing area. The body observed by our patrol had a gunshot wound to his head,"_ he said.

The OSCE SMM and its patrols continue to follow up on such reports, including checking in the hospitals where other injured "are allegedly being treated or have been treated," he said.

_"The sides must start to undertake measures that will effectively protect civilians. Positions and weapons must be disengaged away from areas where civilians need to cross and move. It is about time that both sides – the so-called "DPR" (self-proclaimed Donetsk People's Republic) and the Ukraine Armed Forces – understand that weapons don't belong there where civilians move about,"_ *Hug said*.

********************

http://uatoday.tv/politics/ukraine-is-ready-to-release-15-detained-militants-847658.html

15 out of 228 detained persons could be pardoned or otherwise released to unblock the process of prisoner exchange, says MP Iryna Gerashchenko


Ukraine can start the exchange of detained people by freeing 15 persons out of the 228, listed by militants. This could be the first step to moving the exchange out of the deadlock. 

According to First Vice Speaker of Ukraine's parliament Iryna Gerashchenko, the government plans to release six women and nine men - seriously ill or elderly. One of the detainees is a mother of three children, the smallest is just 18 months old. She was a militant informer, yet Ukraine is ready to do a goodwill gesture and let her go. 


Gerashchenko hinted that if the militants want to hand detainees over to some MPs - they are free to do so. 


Yuriy Kachanov, Ukrainian Special Service Center for prisoners of war issues, adds that the shortlist was formed also taking into consideration the will of the detainees. Many of them ask not to be handed over to the occupied territories.

On December 7, Ukraine's representatives at the humanitarian group meeting in Minsk proposed to exchange all 228 militants for 52 Ukrainian detainees, held in DNR, along with 6 held in LNR. During the meeting, Gerashchenko was threatened by militants' representatives. They said: "If you want your house to be burned, it will be - by detainees' mothers", quotes Iryna Gerashchenko.

************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/390873.html


Ukraine is handing over 15 persons from the list to be released, provided by the representatives of separate areas of Donetsk and Luhansk regions (ORDLO) in a goodwill gesture. They will be pardoned by the presidential decree, First Deputy Speaker of the Verkhovna Rada, Ukrainian representative in the humanitarian subgroup Iryna Gerashchenko has said.

"Ukraine is handing over 15 people from the list of 228 people," Gerashchenko said at a briefing in Kyiv on Thursday. Among these, 15 people are seriously ill people and old people and six of them are women, she said.

"These people will be pardoned by a presidential decree or there are other procedural possibilities to hand them over to ensure that the hostage release process is unblocked," Gerashchenko said.

She also said Ukraine is ready to release 228 people from the list provided by some areas of the Donetsk and Luhansk regions, which contains some 1,000 people.

"Some 200 of some 1,000 people on this list are impossible to determine. Some names are repeated, there are over 100 people who committed grave crimes, specifically, killings and mass killings, and they are not eligible for amnesty. There are dozens of people there who are unrelated to the Minsk process: thieves and pickpockets, militants' friends. There are also dozens of people who walked free under the 'Savchenko law'... We said we are ready to hand over 228 people," Gerashchenko said.

Gerashchenko said, citing the most recent information obtained by the OSCE as of August 2016, that 58 Ukrainians are still held hostage on the territory of some areas of the Donetsk and Luhansk regions, including 52 people in the Donetsk region and six in the Luhansk region.

Yuriy Kochanov, the head of the SBU center on prisoners' release, said Ukraine is ready to hand over a list of 228 people, with the exception of 15, to the relevant pardons commission and to later hand these people over to some areas of the Donetsk and Luhansk regions.

"The list is formed not only on the basis of indications of procedural status, but with regard for the person invited by that side: whether or not this person wants to be handed over to the uncontrolled territory. Many people from this list refuse such actions," he said

**************

21:15
Poroshenko, Biden discuss Donbas, Russia sanctions, reforms in Ukraine

21:12
Kyiv reports 17 shell attacks on Ukrainian army positions in Donbas since midnight





News headlines






December 15, 2016 17:08

*DPR leader finds it logical to prolong Minsk Agreements to 2017*

DONETSK. Dec 15 (Interfax) - The situation on the dividing line in Donbas may be exacerbated at any minute and it would be expedient to prolong the Minsk Agreements to 2017, Alexander Zakharchenko, the head of the self-proclaimed Donetsk People's Republic (DPR), said.

"This issue has not been on the agenda yet, but [DPR envoy] Denis Vladimirovich Pushilin has reported on the meetings that are planned for 2017. Bearing in mind what is happening now, it would be logical to prolong the agreements to 2017. The situation that is now unfolding in Minsk and on the dividing line may explode at any minute and therefore this issue may cease to be vital," Zakharchenko told a press conference on Thursday.

The DPR is always ready for provocations by the Ukrainian Armed Forces, including during the New Year holidays. "Ukraine likes to go on the offensive during holidays, they have done that on Easter [...] we expect any provocations," he said.

Zakharchenko also said he considers the idea of arming the OSCE mission to be absurd.

The very idea [of arming the OSCE mission] was absolutely absurd, it's quite logical that the OSCE has given up this idea and initially didn't support that [...] The OSCE is only monitoring what is happening and is making it clear that Ukraine needs to talk to us directly," Zakharchenko said.

13:13
DPR doesn't rule out new meetings with Savchenko to discuss prisoner release in Donbas

11:06
Kyiv reports 18 militia attacks on Ukrainian army positions in Donbas


----------



## Hindustani78

http://uatoday.tv/crime/new-escalat...es-attack-with-mortars-and-armour-848138.html
The Russian sponsored forces significantly increased the intensity of attacks on the Ukrainian army positions over the past 24 hours, Ukrainian Anti-Terrorist Operation HQ reports.

According to today's statement, the militants shelled Talakivka and Shyrokyne villages in Mariupol direction with 120 and 82 mm mortars. Village of Vodiane was attacked with BMP (infantry fighting vehicle).

In Donetsk sector militants attacked Luhanske and Avdiyivka using grenade launchers and small arms. Light arms also were used during numerous attacks in Luhansk area. Light armour attack (BTR armoured personnel carrier) is also reported from this area.


_"A total of 39 attacks were recorded yesterday. The vast majority of them were committed in Mariupol direction,"_* the report reads.*

This morning is also marked with heavy shelling. ATO speaker Leonid Matiukhin told *112 TV channel* about 4 mortar raids committed by Russian proxies today. 3 of them reported on Mariupol direction. 

*************************
http://www.unian.info/war/1683052-ukraine-reports-1-wia-in-past-24-hours.html
One Ukrainian soldier was wounded in fighting in eastern Ukraine in the past 24 hours, according to Ukrainian Defense Ministry spokesman for Anti-Terrorist Operation Andriy Lysenko. 

"There was one wounded in action (WIA) as a result of militant armed provocation near the village of Stariy Aidar," he said at a briefing in Kyiv on Friday, an UNIAN correspondent reported. As UNIAN reported earlier, combined Russian-separatist forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in eastern Ukraine 39 times in the past 24 hours.

*****************


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.unian.info/war/1684231-ukraine-reports-2-wia-in-past-day.html

Over the past 24 hours, two Ukrainian soldiers were wounded in the zone of the Anti-Terrorist Operation, according to Colonel Andriy Lysenko, Defense Ministry spokesman for the ATO. 

"In the past day, no troops were killed and two were wounded in a shelling near the village of Nevelske," Lysenko told a Kyiv briefing Saturday, according to an UNIAN correspondent. 

According to him, over the last 24 hours, militants fired on the positions of the Ukrainian military 96 artillery shells and 383 mortar shells.

In the Lugansk direction, the militants have increased the intensity of shellings in Popasna district and continued military provocations near the village of Luhanske.


Colonel Lysenko added that in this direction the 122mm and 152mm artillery has been involved. A total of 29 mortar shells were fired, as well as 32 artillery shells. 

The spokesman also said that in the Donetsk direction, militants opened fire on Ukrainiann military positions near Avdiyivka, Horlivka, Maiorske, and Zaitseve. According to him, in the direction of Mariupol, three fourths of all attacks involved heavy weapons, including 82mm and 120mm mortars as well as heavy artillery.

As UNIAN reported earlier, December 16, Russian occupation forces opened fire 52 times on positions of ATO forces.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.unian.info/war/1684731-u...s-on-its-positions-in-donbas-in-past-day.html
18 December 2016

Illegal armed formations in Donbas attacked Ukrainian positions 40 times in the past day, the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters reported on Sunday morning. 

"In the past 24 hours, the town of Krasnohorivka, and the villages of Pavlopil, Lebedynske and Shyrokyne in the Mariupol sector came under mortar fire," the ATO HQ said. 

Vodiane was attacked with the use of banned 152mm and 122mm artillery systems. Militants used grenade launchers, heavy machine guns and small arms to shell Lebedynske, Talakivka, Pavlopil, Starohnativka, and Shyrokyne. What is more, an infantry fighting vehicle attacked Vodiane.

In the Lugansk sector, the Russian occupation force fired mortars and grenade launchers on the villages of Troyitske and Stanytsia Luhanska. The village of Novozvanivka came under fire from anti-tank systems, grenade launchers and heavy machine guns.

In the Donetsk sector, the village of Nevelske was shelled with the use of banned 122mm artillery systems. Mortars, grenade launchers, guns of infantry fighting vehicles, heavy machine guns and small arms were used to attack the villages of Luhanske and Mayorsk, and the town of Avdiyivka.

*************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/391264.html
The International Committee of the Red Cross (ICRC) Mission and People in Need (PIN) philanthropic organization have sent over 9 tonnes of food and medicines to non-government controlled areas of Donetsk and Luhansk regions.

The press service of the State Border Guard Service of Ukraine reported on Saturday that the trucks with humanitarian aid from ICRC and PIN passed the Novotroitske and Mayorsk checkpoints.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://zeenews.india.com/news/world...d-in-fighting-in-eastern-ukraine_1959864.html
Moscow: Ukrainian officials say five soldiers have been killed in the latest outburst of fighting with pro-Russia rebels in eastern Ukraine.

Ukraine and the rebels traded accusations over the hostilities that erupted yesterday.

The Ukrainian military also said six others were wounded, and claimed that 20 rebels were killed.

The rebels said two people were killed and two others were missing on their side and claimed that 10 Ukrainian soldiers died in the battle, according to Russian news agencies.

The spike in fighting in the Luhansk region is one of the worst in recent weeks.


----------



## Hindustani78

**********
http://uatoday.tv/politics/ukrainian-cyborg-freed-from-captivity-849288.html
Last surviving defender of Donetsk airport Taras Kolodiy freed after almost two years' captivity


As UNIAN reports, Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko has announced that Taras Kolodiy, the last surviving from among the Ukrainian soldiers who defended Donetsk airport, also known as "cyborgs," has been freed after almost two years' captivity by Donbas militants.

"The SBU chief has just reported about the release of our 'cyborg' – Taras Kolodiy. He is free after almost two years in captivity," Poroshenko tweeted on Sunday, December 18. The president thanked all those who had been engaged in Kolodiy's release. "We have made a St Nicholas present to the whole country", wrote Petro Poroshenko. He already called to Taras Kolodiy and his mother to congratulate them.

The president, who was the first to have learned this important piece of news from the head of the SBU Security Service, gave instructions that Taras Kolodiy should be taken to Kyiv's Feofaniya Clinical Hospital for medical treatment and rehabilitation.

Ukraine's representative in the Donbas Trilateral Contact Group's humanitarian subgroup, which is engaged in prisoners swaps, Iryna Gerashchenko provided details about the 'cyborg's' release: "_Long road home! Taras Kolodiy is free already and travels to Kyiv. Once more we thank the church and all the priests, Metropolitan Onufriy (head of the Ukrainian Orthodox Church, Moscow Patriarchate - UT), who were involved in freeing Taras. By the way, priests freed several dozen captives during the armed conflict._"






The release of Kolodiy was due to negotiations assisted by the Ukrainian Orthodox Church, according to Bishop Clement of the Ukrainian Orthodox Church (UOC), the Bishop of Irpin and Vicar of the Kyiv Diocese, who has participated in the process.

The UOC's official website said that Poroshenko and Onufriy had agreed on joint coordination by the Ukrainian state and the UOC on issues related to the release of Ukrainian prisoners. At the same time, coordinator of the Patriot Center for POW exchange and release, Oleh Kotenko, said that over 10 more Donetsk airport defenders were announced missing in action. 

"_Kolodiy was the last 'cyborg' whose whereabouts were known. We've got over 10 'cyborgs' who are missing and whose whereabouts we've been trying to determine. We hope they're still alive. Efforts to search for them are under way_," he said in a comment for 112 TV channel. 

Kolodiy, 26, was born in the western city of Lviv. He was mobilized in August 2014. He was serving as a trooper of the 80th Airmobile Brigade in the town of Kostiantynivka in eastern Ukraine. Then he defended Donetsk airport and was captured by militants from the self-proclaimed "Donetsk People's Republic" ("DPR").

*****************
http://uatoday.tv/politics/multiple...attack-near-svitlodarsk-in-donbas-849463.html

Official information says 5 Ukrainian soldiers are killed and 6 more wounded, while journalists working in the war zone report much higher number of casualties 

Five Ukrainian soldiers were killed in action and six were wounded as combined Russian-separatist forces launched attacks on Ukrainian positions along the so-called Svitlodarsk bulge, a stretch of land between the militant-controlled town of Horlivka and the town of Svitlodarsk in Donetsk region, according to the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters.

Contrary to the official information on casualties, a journalist of the Ukrainian TSN news service, currently working in the war zone, reported that up to 30 Ukrainian soldiers have been wounded. 

_"Our positions near the village of Novo-Oleksandrivka, which is in the Luhansk sector, came under fire from rocket-propelled grenades and heavy machine guns. Since 05:50 [local time on Sunday], mercenaries of the Russian occupation force had been trying to oust our vanguard troops from their positions in the area of Svitlodarsk bulge after long preparative fire from heavy artillery and mortars,"_ *the ATO HQ reported* on Sunday.

The adversary forces, being in significant numbers, resorted to bypassing, attempting to cut off the ATO strongpoints. _"But their plans were uncovered just in time. The battle, which followed, thwarted the invaders' plans. During the two-hour battle, our troops defeated the enemy fighters,"_ it said.

_"Unfortunately, we've had losses. Five soldiers were killed, six were wounded. Four of the soldiers were injured slightly and two had moderately severe injuries. All the injured have been provided with high-quality medical care,"_ *the ATO HQ said*.


Reconnaissance reports said that the enemy's casualties stood at about 20 killed and up to 30 wounded.

In addition, civilian infrastructure and power lines were damaged as militants have repeatedly opened fire from 122mm artillery systems and 120mm mortars on the Ukrainian positions. The town of Svitlodarsk and surrounding villages were left without electricity. Late at night, three artillery shells exploded near a school in Luhanske.

**********************

http://www.unian.info/war/1685481-m...duha-enemy-retreat-many-dead-and-wounded.html





The number of Ukraine's wounded in action (WIA) has grown to 26 men on Sunday, December 18, as the combined Russian-separatist forces resumed attacks near the militant-occupied town of Debaltseve at the so-called Svitlodarska Duha stretch after they had been defeated earlier that day, according to Ukrainian media outlet, zn.ua. 


By Sunday evening, the intensity of shelling had increased, and the number of wounded Ukrainian soldiers had grown to 26 men, zn.ua reported with reference to TV news service TSN journalist Yevhenia Tsvetanska, who is near to Dnipro-based Mechnikov hospital. Wounded Ukrainian soldiers participating in the Anti-Terrorist Operation in eastern Ukraine are admitted to this hospital, as it is the largest clinic in the immediate vicinity. 

Four wounded soldiers are still on the battlefield as they cannot be evacuated because of heavy artillery fire. Doctors in Dnipro have been informed that they should be ready to handle new wounded soldiers. 

Meanwhile, Ukrainian journalist Yuriy Butusov wrote on Facebook on Sunday evening with reference to his own sources that a joint detachment from various units of the 54th mechanized infantry brigade of the Armed Forces of Ukraine had been repelling new attacks at Svitlodarska Duha.

The adversary deployed several batteries of 152mm, 122mm and 120mm artillery systems that are banned under the Minsk peace agreements on Donbas. "The heaviest attacks of the Russian artillery are aimed at the villages of Myronivske and Luhanske in our immediate rear. Myronivske has been cut off power grids. In the area of height 220, the enemy has advanced tactical reserves – two units of armored vehicles.

The enemy isn't launching an offensive at the moment, but shelling continues," he wrote. According to Butusov, the number of WIA's is 25, while there are six KIA's already. Some of the wounded have already been rushed to the hospital in Dnipro.

**********

"There were three fire raids lasting from three to six hours each. In general, during this period, 34 shells of 122mm caliber, 694 mines of 120mm and 82mm calibers were launched on our units," Sirskiy said at a briefing on the current situation in the zone of the Anti-Terrorist Operation in Donetsk and Luhansk regions.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1698924406799949





http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/391465.html
The Ukrainian army has suffered casualties in the Anti-Terrorist operation zone in Donbas over the past day, Ukrainian First Deputy Prime Minister and Economic Development and Trade Minister Stepan Kubiv said during a working visit to Brussels on Monday.

"Six Ukrainian servicemen were killed and 20 were wounded" in Donbas over the past day, the Ukrainian Economic Development and Trade Ministry said on Twitter on Monday.

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/391466.html

It was hard to return fire during the Svitlodarsk arc engagement in Donbas because militants attacked Ukrainian Anti-Terrorist operation (ATO) positions from the territory of Debaltseve, Vuhlehirsk and Kalynivka, battalion commander Major General Oleksandr Syrsky said.

"Notably, the enemy's artillery was firing from within the populated localities of Kalynivka, Vuhlehirsk and Debaltseve and that made impossible an adequate response because civilian casualties needed to be avoided," he told a press briefing in Kyiv on Monday.

A total of 34 122mm shells and 694 120mm and 82mm mortar mines were fired on Ukrainian army positions in the past 24 hours, he said.

In the opinion of Syrsky, the militants seek to advance towards Luhanske in the Donetsk region and to take over strategic sites.

All is quiet on the Svitlodarsk arc at the moment, he said.

The latest reports have said that six Ukrainian servicemen were killed in the clash.

The self-proclaimed Luhansk People's Republic (LPR) militants said earlier they had deterred the Ukrainian army's attempt at breaking through defense lines near the village of Kalynivka.

Kyiv said, in turn, that the Ukrainian army deterred the militants' attempt at driving forward units away from their positions in a two-hour engagement on Sunday, December 18.

****************************

15:44
Kuchma blames DPR, LPR for all casualties in fight on Svitlodar bulge

14:33
LPR says it is fully in control in Debaltseve sector

14:04
Five Ukrainian soldiers killed, 16 injured in Donbas in past 24 hours - Ukrainian Defense Ministry

13:56
Ukrainian Defense Ministry accuses militia of opening fire from populated areas

13:55
Six Ukrainian servicemen killed, 20 wounded in Donbas in past 24 hours

12:56
DPR reports attacks on 2 villages in self-proclaimed republic's south (Part 2)

12:04
LPR: Ukrainian side keeps attempts of offensive in direction of Debaltseve

December 19, 2016 10:30
DONETSK. Dec 19 (Interfax) - The Ukrainian army attacked populated localities in the south of the Donetsk People's Republic (DPR), a representative of the DPR Novoazovsk district administration said.

"Sakhanka and Kominternove came under attack at 9 a.m. today. We are verifying possible casualties and damage," he told the press.

09:18
Kyiv reports 24 militia attacks on Ukrainian army positions over past day


----------



## Hindustani78

Ukrainian army' infantry fighting vehicle BMP-2 nicknamed 'Irynka' in position after shelling (by Back and Alive Foundation)

Militants attacked Ukrainian positions but were repulsed and lost strategic height, Russian artillery fired thousands of mines from residential area



During the Sunday's attack at Svitlodarsk Bulge Russian proxies fired from artillery and mortars from residential areas, which is prohibited by the Minsk agreements, Chief of the Joint Operations Staff of the Armed Forces of Ukraine, Lieutenant-General Oleksandr Sirskiy reported according to *UNIAN*.

_"There were three fire raids lasting from three to six hours each. In general, during this period, 34 shells of 122mm caliber, 694 mines of 120mm and 82mm calibers were launched on our units,"_ *Sirskiy said* at a briefing on the current situation in the zone of the Anti-Terrorist Operation in Donetsk and Luhansk regions.

He specified that militants had fired artillery systems from the village of Kalynivka, and the towns of Vuhlehirsk and Debaltseve. According to him, this _"did not allow the Ukrainian military to respond adequately in order to avoid civilian casualties."_ Sirskiy noted that the fighting had taken place in the area at a distance of 36 km from the demarcation line, determined by the Minsk memorandum dated September 19, 2014. _"Russian occupation troops should have withdrawn from this very area, including Debaltseve, Vuhlehirsk and other settlements, as it was repeatedly discussed at the meetings of the Trilateral Contact Group in Minsk,"_ *General stressed*.






Chief of the Joint Operations Staff reminded that as a result of the fighting, according to preliminary data, the enemy losses amounted to 20 KIA and over 30 WIA. According to the ATO HQ, five Ukrainian soldiers were killed in action and another six troops were wounded, while 10 soldiers were shell-shocked. Sirskiy said that the situation at the Svitlodarska Bulge was calm at the moment, but added that it could change dynamically at any time. He assured that the situation was under control of the Ukrainian military.

Speaking about the motives of Russian proxies, *Sirsky stated*: _"These positions are of strategic importance to the enemy. I want to remind you that the events that we all remember of occurred there two years ago. Therefore, the enemy is trying to regain its footing, trying to move forward, to take a more advantageous position, because some sites are of great strategic importance for them."_ Thus, as a result of the battle Kremlin-backed forces failed to reach certain "tactical success," General added.

*Coordinator of* *‘Information resistance' group Dmytro Tymchuk explained*: _"Occupiers made active advance trying to "cut" most advanced position of Ukrainian troops. Forces of a size of a reinforced company, after the massive bombardment with the 122mm and 152mm artillery (4 firing batteries, up to 16 canons, among them 5 units of 122mm howitzers D-3030A, the others – 152-mm self-propelled guns 2S3 "Akatsia" and 152-mm howitzer 2A65 "MSTA-B") and 3 mortar batteries (of 8 82-mm and 6 120mm mortars), with the support of six units of BMP-2 and two tanks tried to flank the Ukrainian positions from the right… while actively firing in frontal direction. However, a massive response fire of Ukrainian units stopped them, and then forced to retreat to the starting line."_






_The closer look on the area of Russian proxies' attack on Svitlodarsk bulge. Arrows mark Ukrainian army position (on the top), and three settlements, from which militants commenced fire raids (by Hromadske)._

Meanwhile, Ukrainian volunteers add more details to the picture. According to Yurii Mysiahin, the militant's attack was faced by the soldiers of the 1st Battalion of the 54th Separate Mechanized Brigade, supported by all Ukrainian army units deployed in the area.

_"…Heavy fighting lasted the entire night. The battle involved all calibers from machine guns to 152 mm self-propelled guns. As of this morning, the enemy has been rebuffed, suffering heavy losses, while the heroes of the 54th Brigade took new strategic positions. It's really pleasing that the 1st Battalion of the 54th Brigade, which happened to be in the epicenter of the fighting, was supported by all our units in the Svitlodarsk salient area. Everyone did their job in a smooth and precise manner,"_ *volunteer wrote on Facebook*.

_"Some our soldiers are reported dead and missing in action. Their names are unknown as yet. I know exactly most of our wounded fighters are not in grave condition. Many of them want back to their positions," _*Mysiahin added*. 

According to Ministry of Defence speaker Col. Andriy Lysenko, during the day the Ukrainian army repulsed 3 fiercest enemy attacks, but did not counterattacked.

http://www.businessinsider.com/nato...e-still-as-divided-as-ever-on-ukraine-2016-12
NATO and Russia held more than three hours of talks on Monday, discussing ways to reduce military accidents but also underscoring their deep disagreement on the conflict in Ukraine.

Western diplomats said the fact that the NATO-Russia Council, where the Russian ambassador to the North Atlantic alliance sits with members states' envoys, had met at all was significant after an increase in Russian military deployments.

"Without talking, we cannot solve our differences," NATO Secretary-General Jens Stoltenberg said after the meeting in Brussels.

Russia has alarmed NATO by equipping its Baltic fleet with nuclear-capable missiles and stepping up Cold War-style aerial incursions to probe Western air defenses. In October, it demonstratively sent its sole aircraft carrier close to Europe's shores on its way to Syria.

Russian Ambassador Alexander Grushko gave a detailed briefing on Russian military exercises involving around 120,000 personnel in recent months, NATO diplomats said.

There was also discussion in Brussels of the tactics being used by Russian pilots, which NATO says are unsafe. These include flying barrel rolls over Western aircraft, not sharing flight plans, and flying without the transponders that allow jets to be identified by ground radar.

But Stoltenberg said there continued to be "profound disagreements" on one of the central issues in east-west relations: Ukraine.

He said NATO members would not recognize Russia's annexation of Crimea from Ukraine in 2014, and that the alliance remained deeply concerned about eastern Ukraine, partly controlled since 2014 by rebels whom NATO accuses Moscow of financing. 


Despite an internationally-monitored ceasefire, diplomats have cited increasing reports of shelling and civilian casualties.

NATO for its part has responded to increased Russian military activity by planning to deploy troops to the Baltic states and Poland next year. Although it says its plans are defensive, Russia has been irked and sought explanations.

Separately, Ukrainian Europe Minister Ivanna Klympush-Tsintsadze, who met EU officials in Brussels, told Reuters six Ukrainian soldiers had been reported killed on Monday and another 26 wounded in shelling by Russian-backed rebels.






The EU extended economic sanctions against Russia on Monday due to a lack of progress in implementing the Minsk ceasefire deal, under which a cessation of fighting was due to be followed by Kiev agreeing to hold local elections in the region.

"The ball is in the Russian court," Klympush-Tsintsadze told Reuters. "Without security guarantees, without a ceasefire holding ... it will be impossible for Ukraine to move on the political agenda."


----------



## Hindustani78

http://uatoday.tv/crime/ukrainian-army-repel-one-more-attack-near-svitlodarsk-850483.html
Armed forces resisted militant groups attempting to attack the Ukrainian positions


Today, on December 20, at 10.30 local time, Russian proxies once more attacked Ukrainian positions on the Svitlodarsk Bulge (Donetsk region), Defense Ministry reports. _"After the mortar attack terrorists assaulted with three groups of 3-5 people, attempting to knock the Ukrainian forces from their positions," _*MoD* *statement reads*.

_"After an adequate response, units of the Armed Forces of Ukraine enemy was forced to retreat. No losses among the Armed Forces of Ukraine, enemy losses to be specified,"_ *Ministry added*.

As reported earlier, on Sunday Ukrainian troops *repelled three militant attacks in the ‘bloodiest battle in 5 months.'* Ukraine lost 5 fighters on that day, while inflicting much heavier losses to the attackers. One Ukrainian soldier is still MIA. 


Meanwhile, the press-officer of 54th mechanized brigade, defending Svitlodarsk area, confirmed unofficial information on Sunday's advance of the Ukrainian army. He explained: troops had to push the militants from the forward positions to stop their attacks. In seized fortifications Ukrainian forces found some personal documents of the people originated both from Donbas, as well as from Russia, with registration in Rostov-on-Don. The Officer couldn't specify if these documents belong to Russian military, or private mercenaries, *Ukrainska Pravda *says.

Also Ukrainian journalist Roman Bochkala informed about one prisoner, taken during the repulsing of attack.

_"He was found by Ukrainian military medics. He was wounded and wearing the Russian ‘Gorka' uniform of with no insignia. He introduced himself as Morozov, but it turned out that his real surname is Lyapin. There is reason to assume that he is not just a separatist, a scout, but a citizen of Russia and is related to the Russian GRU or the armed forces of the Russian Federation. Now this information is on confirmation,"_ *Bochkala wrote on Facebook.*

Another journalist, Yevgenia Tsvetanska, published a photos of Russian military med pack, and binoculars, found on the battle scene. 











Source in the Anti-Terrorist Operation Staff told *Censor.NET* that during Sunday's massive attack on Ukrainian positions in the Svitlodarsk salient, an enemy reconnaissance group was spotted and partially destroyed. Four militants were eliminated in the clash.


Now the command of Russian proxies refuses to take away the dead bodies and thus confirm its responsibility for the escalation in the eyes of OSCE SMM, media states.

The chief editor of the *Cenzor.net* Juri Butusov later confirmed the capture of the wounded militant and today's firefight in Svitlodarsk Bulge.

_"On the morning of December 20, a fierce exchange of fire from infantry weapons is seen again. The enemy forces attempting to attack our infantry positions. Currently, the fight goes on. Our units have support. The situation is described as tense, but stable. Enemy unit left on the battlefield four dead Russian mercenaries, the life of one more badly wounded militant, who was left by his comrades, is now in the hands of Ukrainian doctors. Also, Russian units that fell under the retaliation fire of our guns and mortars suffered significant losses,"_ *Butusov wrote*. 

***************

http://uatoday.tv/politics/donbas-c...old-ukraine-s-ministry-of-defence-850508.html

Svitlodarsk rim, Avdiivka and Mariupol outskirts remain to be the most atrocious war zones


The situation in the ATO zone keeps escalating with 47 combat collisions registered in the past 24 hours, Ukraine's defence ministry spokesperson Olexander Motuzianyk reported on Tuesday. 

The worst tensions are reported taking place at the Svitlodarsk rim around a town of Luhanske. The mortar shellings of the Ukrainian positions resumed there after a calm night. 

In the Donetsk direction, the Avdiivka industrial zone stays as one of the most dangerous frontline locations, there Ukrainian forces had been fired upon for at least 5 hours. The combined Russian-collaborative forces keep engaging heavy artillery, firearms and mortars.

Combat clashes are also registered near the town of Zaitseve and in the outskirts of the Putilovska coal pit near Donetsk. 

Frequent sniper fire occasions have been reported near the town of Stanytsia Lyhanska, with short fire exchanges near villages of Lobacheve, Zhovte, Krymske and Popasna. In total, 11 shellings were registered in the Luhansk direction. 

At least 27 ceasefire violations have been reported from the Mariupol direction in the past 24 hours. The area between the villages of Pavlopil and Shyrokyne remains to be the most dangerous zone in the frontline sector. On the outskirts of Mariupol, the militants are keen to engage artillery, mortars and armour vehicles.

The towns of Novotroitske and Starohnativka are reported as being shelled with mortars and firearms. 


One Ukrainian defender was killed in action and 10 wounded, according to figures provided by the military. Also, eight Ukrainian soldiers are shell-shocked during heavy clashes at the Svitlodarsk rim.








http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/391829.html

One Ukrainian soldier has been killed, nine soldiers have been wounded and eight – shell shocked in the Anti-Terrorist operation (ATO) zone in the east of the country over the past day, Ukrainian Defense Ministry's spokesman for the ATO Oleksandr Motuzianyk has said.

"Over the past day as a result of hostilities, one Ukrainian soldier has been killed, nine soldiers have been wounded and eight – shell shocked. All these cases took place in Svitlodarsk arc," he said at a briefing in Kyiv on Tuesday.

************
http://www.mil.gov.ua/en/news/2016/12/16/ukrainian-and-us-navies-discuss-mine-action/
Ukrainian and US Navies held talks to discuss countermine warfare, mine action, and mine dragging. In the framework of this discussion and cooperation, the US party provided practical recommendations concerning mine action capabilities of the Ukrainian Naval Forces.

According to a representative of the US Naval Forces Command Europe Captain Lieutenant Viktor Romanenkov, this activity is also one of the ways of reforms implementation within the Ukrainian Navy.














President Petro Poroshenko had a meeting with cyborg, paratrooper of the 80th airmobile brigade Taras Kolodiy liberated from captivity of militants. The meeting was also attended by mother of Taras Kolodiy Halyna Myroslavivna.









14:50
DPR observes over 1,500 ceasefire violations by Ukrainian army, reports militiaman's injury in past 24 hours

13:46
Ukrainian army positions in Donbas come under 47 attacks in past 24 hours - Kyiv (Part 2)

12:10
Ukrainian army hatching plans of offensive in Debaltseve area - LPR


----------



## Hindustani78

http://uatoday.tv/society/christmas-postcards-for-ukrainian-soldiers-on-the-front-line-850703.html

At the military hospital in Kyiv, medics, wounded soldiers and volunteers have written their greetings to the ATO fighters and children living in the cities near the front line. The postcards themselves were provided complimentary from a manufacturer.

Several thousand Christmas cards have been prepared. Some of them were also signed by school children.

The campaign organizers say this year they managed to collect way more cards than last year, adding that the receivers are extremely happy that they have not been forgotten.
*
A volunteer:* _"The main thing is peace and patience to our soldiers. And to return home safely with a victory"_

Another group of volunteers from the city of Zastavna in western Ukraine have been supporting Ukrainian soldiers for the past 2 years. And they are not going to stop there, for this year's St Nicholas day, they decided to present the men on the front a stunning variety of home-made food and other goodies.

The volunteers are sure that unless our defenders are hungry, only then they will get victory over the enemy faster.

As well as the food, they collected a couple of bags of warm clothes.



*Mariya Myakota, volunteer:* _"From the very beginning, there were only 6 women helping. Now, there are plenty of us. For the past 2 years, we've cooked 80 pigs, fed our defenders with tons of food, I even have no idea how much exactly"._

It will be the 23rd ride to the war zone. Though the war is tiring both for soldiers and volunteers, the latter promised to help the men in Donbas till the victorious end.

**********************
http://uatoday.tv/politics/russian-cyberattack-might-cause-week-end-blackout-in-kyiv-850813.html
The December 18 blackout in Kyiv might have been caused by cyberattack


The northern districts of right-bank part of Kyiv and some of its outskirts could be left without electricity because of Russian cyberattacks against Ukrainian wires overnight into December 18, the 'Ukrenergo' agency interim head Vsevolod Kovalchuk wrote on his Facebook page. 

The blackout was caused by a malfunction at the Nothern sub-station, according to the official's report. 

"_Thus at midnight the consumers in the northern districts of right-bank part of Kyiv and joint districts of the Kyivan region were unplugged from electricity. Our specialists switched the equipment into manual and started restoring power. In 1 hour 15 minutes the electricity supplies had totally resumed. We are investigating the case, a commission is already working. Interference via data networking from outside remains to be the basic version so far,"_ the energy agency head noted.

The details of the accident exclude any explanations of usual stoppages in power networks of Ukraine's capital.


Several districts of Kyiv and Kyivan region were cut off the energy supplies for about an hour overnight into December 18. 

***************
http://uatoday.tv/society/svitlodar...xplosions-mlrs-grad-back-to-front-850868.html

Russian proxies continue pounding Svitlodarsk area with heavy artillery


Ukrainian Anti-Terrorist Operation HQ reports 9 attacks today in Donbas frontline. The largest number of attacks with light armour, mortars, grenade launchers noted on Mariupol direction, one more – near Luhansk.

In Donetsk region Russian proxies after *today morning's failed attack* pounded Svitlodarsk area with 122-millimeter artillery.

According to latest information, during the 3 days of battle in Svitlodarsk area Ukraine lost 7 soldiers killed (including one gravely wounded soldier that died during the evacuation), and dozens wounded. The name of one fallen soldier is already known. It's a former ‘Right Sector' volunteer from Kharkiv region Roman Radivilov. After ‘Right Sector' was sent from the frontline according to the Minsk deals, he and his comrades joined the 54th brigade of the Ukrainian Army. The number of victims are growing – today 10 Ukrainian soldiers are suffering from shell shock while defending their positions.






*OSCE Special Monitoring Mission* confirmed the usage of heavy weapons by Russian proxies and bringing new Minsk-banned arms to the front.

_"The SMM recorded more ceasefire violations in Donetsk region on both 17 and 18 December, including some 700 and 2,900 explosions respectively, compared with some 100 explosions in the previous reporting period. The majority of ceasefire violations were recorded in the areas around Svitlodarsk and Debaltseve," _*statement reads*.


*Monitors fixed Russian MLRS back o the front:* _"On 17 December, while in "DPR"-controlled Debaltseve (58km north-east of Donetsk), over a span of three minutes the SMM heard ten explosions assessed as outgoing rounds of an undetermined weapon, as well as ten undetermined explosions, all 5-7km north-west. During the night of 17-18 December the SMM heard 12 explosions assessed as outgoing multiple-launcher-rocket-system (MLRS; BM-21 Grad, 122mm) rounds 6-7km north-west and four subsequent explosions assessed as impacts at unknown distances north-west, and 96 undetermined explosions, all 5-10km north-west. On 18 December the SMM heard 43 explosions assessed as outgoing MLRS rounds as well as 1,900 undetermined explosions, all 2-10km north-west and north-north-west. Positioned about 3km north-east of Debaltseve, the SMM heard approximately 70 explosions assessed as artillery rounds approximately 7km north-west."_

Ukrainian army expect new militant attacks in the next days. Ukrainian media Glavred cite the explanation of the battle given by the member of the Russian Union of paratroopers of Siberia, the former head of the pro-Russian ‘Transnistrian republic' President's Security Service, Colonel Valery Gratov, who recruited Transnistrian and Russian mercenaries for the war in Donbas and was deported from Moldova.


*Russian officer wrote on Facebook:* _"There are a reservoir, Myronivska and Vuhlehirska power stations (in Svitlodarsk – UT). Without exaggeration, it can be called a strategic point. Svitlodarsk Bulge crashes into the territory of the ‘Donetsk Peoples Republic' with 6 km wedge and is a threat from a partial encirclement of Debaltseve (town seized by Russian invasion forces despite Minsk deal confirmed it is to be controlled by Kyiv - UT). Ukrainians may at any time cut communications between Debaltseve, Vuhlehirsk and Horlivka (militant-held towns – UT). "Therefore, it is imperative for us to defend and recapture the lost height 222 (between the Svitlodarsk and Debaltseve – UT). In spite of the heavy losses in the nearest future we will return control of the height. Waiting for reinforcements"._

Earlier Gratov said that as a result of a fight on Svitlodarsk Bulge militants lost 37 people killed and 52 severely wounded.

********************

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/392205.html
Two Ukrainian Armed Forces servicemen have been killed and eight have suffered injuries in the Donbas conflict zone in the past 24 hours.

"Over the past day, two servicemen of ours were killed, four servicemen suffered injuries, and another four sustained concussions in the hostilities," Ukrainian Defense Ministry spokesman for Anti-Terrorist Operation issues Andriy Lysenko told a press briefing in Kyiv on Wednesday.

One Ukrainian soldier was captured in hostilities on the Svitlodarsk bulge on Sunday, he said.

"It has been confirmed that one of our servicemen was captured in combat on the Svitlodarsk bulge on December 18," he said.

According to Lysenko, hostiles have not ceased fire on the Svitlodarsk bulge, and a number of artillery and mortar attacks have been observed since the morning. They also attempted an assault, but the attempt was averted, he said.

"After the storm failed, the hostiles staged five armed provocations during the day with use of grenade launchers of various types. When the attacks were boldest, our servicemen returned fire using weapons which are not prohibited by the Minsk agreements," the spokesman said.

Another hotbed in the Donetsk sector is Avdiyivka, where hostiles have used light weapons and mortars in the industrial zone, Lysenko said, adding that seven shelling incidents were seen in the area over the past day.

The hostilities have shifted to Popasna in the Luhansk sector, Lysenko said, adding that hostiles were broadly using light weapons and employed mortars late at night. There were one armed provocation staged in each of Stanytsia Luhanska and Syze, he said. In all, the truce was broken 13 times in the Luhansk area.

The number of shelling incidents has halved to 13 in the Mariupol sector, yet hostiles continue to actively employ heavy weapons, including 120mm mortars and 122mm artillery, he said. Combat has resumed west of Dokuchayevsk, where more than 60 mines were fired during the day and armored vehicles and small arms were repeatedly used. In addition, hostile mortars and grenade launchers shelled Krasnohorivka three times, he said.

*************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/392224.html

Ukrainian National Security and Defense Council Secretary Oleksandr Turchynov has arrived in the Svitlodarsk arc area (Donetsk region), where fighting has intensified over the past four days.

Turchynov noted that the Ukrainian military positions have been continually shelled for four days in a row with artillery weapons and large-caliber mortars banned by the Minsk agreements, a spokesperson for the National Security and Defense Council said on Wednesday.

"By the number of shells and rounds launched against our positions near the Svitlodarsk arc, some kind of a record was broken - over 800 per day," the Security Council secretary said.

He claimed that the Ukrainian troops "repelled the attacks" and "in counterattacking, moved forward and took new positions" which gave them an additional advantage in this defense sector."

****************

21:23
Ukraine ready to release 15 captives as goodwill gesture before end of 2017 - Sajdik (Part 2)

19:53
Contact Group on Ukraine calls for indefinite ceasefire over New Year - Gryzlov

17:45
DPR accuses Ukrainian side of refusal to discuss economic issues as part of Contact Group

17:04
Ukrainian army takes new positions during fighting near Svitlodarsk arc in Donbas - Ukrainian National Security and Defense Council Secretary (Part 2)

16:48
LPR: 40 Ukrainian troops killed in fighting near Debaltseve, over 50 wounded (Part 2)

15:41
Ukrainian army loses 2 soldiers, 8 are injured, 1 captured in Donbas

http://www.interfax.com/newsinf.asp?pg=6&id=723614
LUHANSK. Dec 21 (Interfax) - LPR militiamen were killed and wounded in the fighting on the Debaltseve track in the past 24 hours, he self-proclaimed Luhansk People's Republic (LPR) said.

"Another two our soldiers died a heroic death as a result of fierce fighting in the Debaltseve area on December 20-21, 2016 while covering the regrouping of our units in a defensive battle," LPR Defense Ministry official Andrei Marochko said.

Another two LPR militia were wounded as a result of a large-scale artillery attack by the Ukrainian army near the populated area of Kalynivka, he said.

According to the LPR militia, four militiamen have been killed and five have been wounded in the Debaltseve area since December 18.

***********
http://www.interfax.com/newsinf.asp?pg=6&id=723602

KYIV. Dec 21 (Interfax) - The Trilateral Contact Group for Donbas convened in Minsk on Wednesday afternoon.

"A meeting of the Trilateral Contact Group has begun in Minsk," Darka Olifer, spokesperson for Ukrainian representative to the group Leonid Kuchma, said on Facebook.


*************

11:19
Kyiv reports 33 attacks on its positions in Donbas


----------



## Hindustani78

http://uatoday.tv/society/russian-h...llery-units-in-donbas-report-says-851768.html

The same Kremlin-backed hacker group is believed to be behind the DNC hack

A hacking group believed to be affiliated with Russian military intelligence used an infected Android cellphone application to track Ukrainian artillery units in the country's eastern Donbas region, a new research published by cyber security company CrowdStrike says.


The firm, which was hired to investigate the Democratic National Committee hack, said Fancy Bear — a code name assigned to Russian hackers – implanted malware on a widely used app developed by a Ukrainian artillery officer in 2013 to more quickly conduct strikes.

From late 2014 and through 2016, the malicious software, known as the X-Agent, was covertly distributed on Ukrainian military forums within a legitimate Android application to gain intelligence on Ukrainian forces fighting combined Russian-separatist forces in eastern Ukraine, the report says.

The malware was able to retrieve communications and some location data from infected devices as approximately 9,000 artillery personnel used the application.

_"The collection of such tactical artillery force positioning intelligence by Fancy Bear further supports CrowdStrike's previous assessments that the group is likely affiliated with the Russian military intelligence (GRU), and works closely with Russian military forces operating in Eastern Ukraine and its border regions in Russia,"_ the *report *from cyber security firm said.

According to Dmitri Alperovitch, the CrowdStrike co-founder, the same X-Agent malware was used *to hack the DNC*.

That link, in addition to the high rate of losses sustained by the type of Ukrainian artillery units targeted by hackers, creates high confidence that Fancy Bear was responsible for the implant, he said.

_"This cannot be a hands-off group or a bunch of criminals, they need to be in close communication with the Russian military,"_ *Alperovitch was quoted* by Reuters.

The latest findings add to the mounting evidence of Russia's government connection to high-profile hacking attacks, used to achieve Vladimir Putin's geopolitical aims.

**************

http://uatoday.tv/politics/ukraine-...onvicts-in-a-humanitarian-gesture-851898.html

Kyiv hopes the move will unblock further POW exchange process


Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko has signed a decree to pardon nine convicts, including those whose release was demanded by Russian-backed separatist forces to unblock the prisoner exchange process ahead of Christmas and New Year holidays.

The Head of State considered the petition for pardon of individuals convicted by Ukrainian courts and proposals by the Amnesty Commission, taking into account the severity of the crimes committed, the term of the actual sentence, the identity of convicts, their marital status, social behavior before the crime was committed and after conviction, compensation for damages, and the elimination of the damage inflicted, the opinion of penal institutions and supervisory committees on expediency of pardoning and other circumstances, and thus, in accordance with Paragraph 27 of Article 106 of the Constitution of Ukraine, he decided to pardon nine people, says the document published on the official presidential website.

The decree came into force on the day of its signing.

First Deputy Chairperson of the Verkhovna Rada, Ukraine's representative in the humanitarian subgroup of the Trilateral contact group on Donbas settlement, Iryna Gerashchenko wrote on Facebook that the decree should contribute to the release of Ukrainians from the militant captivity.

_ "I am very grateful to the president for this act of mercy, for his devoted efforts to do everything possible for the release of the hostages,"_ *Gerashchenko wrote*.


According to her, in the coming days Ukraine will release from custody 15 previously convicted offenders in a humanitarian gesture. Most of them received a presidential pardon, among them six women, the elderly and the sick.

_"We expect that the other side will show humanism with the holidays coming up, and the process of hostage release will be unlocked,"_ she said.

************
http://uatoday.tv/politics/russia-sends-humanitarian-convoy-to-donbas-again-851943.html

It is the 59th time when Russia sends some kind of help to the occupied territories

Russian Ministry of Emergency Situations says it has sent 46 trucks to Ukraine. The ministry claims they carry 400 tons of humanitarian cargo: food, medicines, New Year gifts and articles of prime necessity.

Yet, Ukrainian customs and board service were never allowed to check what the trucks carry. They claimed several times that they have proof Russia transports weapons to Donbas. Moreover, every time the "convoy" comes, the shellings from the occupied side intensify.

Ministry of Foreign Relations of Ukraine over and over again called Russia to stop violating the sovereignty of Ukraine by sending the so-called help in violation of internationally accepted procedures.

***************
http://www.unian.info/war/1692527-ukraine-reports-11-wia-in-past-24-hours.html
Eleven Ukrainian soldiers were wounded in fighting in eastern Ukraine in the past 24 hours, according to a Ukrainian defense ministry spokesman.


"There were 11 wounded in action (WIA) as a result of militant artillery and mortar shelling at Svitlodarska Duha," Defense Ministry speaker for Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) issues Oleksandr Motuzianyk said at a briefing in Kyiv on Thursday, December 22, a UNIAN correspondent reported.

As UNIAN reported earlier, combined Russian-separatist forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in eastern Ukraine 24 times in the past 24 hours.

****************************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/392541.html

The Ukrainian Defense Ministry has said it is willing to comply with a new ceasefire agreement in eastern Ukraine reached in Minsk.

"The Ukrainian armed forces and the antiterrorist operation forces in general have repeatedly shown their willingness to comply with the Minsk Agreements. All heavy weapons have been withdrawn, and a ceasefire agreement has been observed. The Ukrainian armed forces stand ready further to comply with the president's peace plan," Ukrainian Defense Ministry spokesman Oleksandr Motuzianyk said at a news briefing in Kyiv on Thursday.

"In the event of provocative shelling by the illegal armed units threatening Ukrainian armed forces service members, we reserve the right to return fire. However, I stress once again that the Ukrainian armed forces stand ready to implement the new decisions by the Contact Group in Minsk," Motuzianyk said.

It had been reported earlier that the Trilateral Contact Group for settling the crisis in eastern Ukraine had adopted a statement at a meeting in Minsk on Wednesday on declaring a comprehensive, durable, and open-ended ceasefire in the run-up to the New Year's holidays starting from 0:00 a.m. December 24.

**********************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/economic/392581.html
The Energy and Coal Industry Ministry of Ukraine has set a task to cut by 30% the country's dependence on anthracite coal, which until recently has been supplied almost entirely from the anti-terrorist operation (АТО) zone in volume of over 9 million tons per year, Minister Ihor Nasalyk has said.

"In three years we should fully get rid of dependence on coal from the ATO zone," he said at a press conference in Kyiv on Thursday.

The second reactor of the state-run Centrenergo's Zmiyiv Thermal Power Plant will be switched to gas coal on March 1 and its fifth reactor in three months, the minister said.

According to him, this will reduce the anthracite coal purchases by 1.5-2 million tons per year.

Nasalyk also thanked the DTEK energy company and TechNova, which started to buy coal not only from the ATO zone but from other suppliers.
***********

http://www.mil.gov.ua/en/news/2016/...ill-launch-provocations-at-svitlodarska-duha/

This morning the enemy has attempted twice to assault the ATO positions in Donetsk direction.

At 09.00 - 09.45 a.m. the fighting ended in the enemy’s failure.

There are no casualties among the Ukrainian military, the enemy’s losses are been investigated.

**********

19:58
Kyiv reports on 15 episodes where Ukrainian positions were shelled in Donbas

19:50
Ukraine delaying transfer of convicts pardoned by Poroshenko - DPR

18:37
Ukrainian troops resume artillery shelling near Debaltseve - LPR

18:31
Two hostile attacks repelled on Svitlodarsk arc - Ukrainian defense ministry

18:13
Verkhovna Rada endorses bill on amnesty for people involved in special operation in Donbas

17:32
Eleven Ukrainian soldiers wounded in Donbas in past day - Kyiv (Part 2)

17:28
LPR blames Poroshenko for escalation of conflict in Debaltseve

17:21
Half of all ceasefire breaches in Donbas recorded near Svitlodarsk - OSCE mission

16:03
DPR sees about 1,000 truce violations by Ukrainian army (Part 2)

http://www.interfax.com/newsinf.asp?pg=4&id=723955
DONETSK. Dec 22 (Interfax) - The Ukrainian Armed Forces have made an unsuccessful attempt to break through the contact line, the self-proclaimed Donetsk People's Republic (DPR) said.

"Another attempt to break through [the contact line] was made in the south today. They tried to approach our positions, but proved unable to do it because of fog," Eduard Basurin of the DPR Defense Ministry told reporters.

09:44
Ukrainian army reports 24 strikes on its Donbas positions in past day


DONETSK. Dec 22 (Interfax) - Progress has been made in the issue concerning an exchange of captives, but no actual agreements have been reached so far, Viktoria Talakina, spokesperson for chief negotiator of the self-proclaimed Donetsk People's Republic (DPR) Denis Pushilin, told Interfax on Wednesday evening.

"Indeed, positive headway was made in the humanitarian subgroup today. But it does not mean that real agreements on an exchange of captives were achieved. We are making every effort in order for an exchange of captives to happen before the New Year [holidays], but a decision on this matter depends on all of the participants in the negotiating process. And, regrettably, our wish alone is not enough," Talakina said.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://uatoday.tv/politics/ukrainia...r-svitlodarsk-casualties-reported-852678.html

After the failed attack Russian proxies commenced heavy shelling of Myronivka village



Russian proxies commence new attacks and artillery raids on Svitlodarsk bulge, spokesman for the Defence Ministry of Ukraine Col. Andriy Lysenko reports. This morning, militants commence one more assault under the cover of from artillery, mortars and armour fire.

_"According to the calculations of the General Staff, during combat militants fired more than 100 mortar mines and artillery shells, but Ukrainian defenders repelled the assault, despite the dense fire. But this failure did not stop the enemy. Immediately after the failed assault occupiers opened fire towards the residential area of the village of Myronivka 5 kilometres north of the battle area. Later during the day village was shelled twice with the same heavy guns," _*Col. Lysenko informed*.

According to military analyst group coordinator of Information resistance Dmytro Tymchuk, Russian proxies commenced two attacks in this area, supported with very heavy artillery shelling and big number of armour (6 infantry fighting vehicles, 2 armored personnel carriers, and at least 3 tanks).







_"Ukrainian units on both occasions stopped the enemy with massive fire and subsequently forced militants to retreat back to their lines,"_ *Tymchuk said*, but added that Russian proxies are bringing more weapon to the area and now actually gained firing superiority over Ukrainian defenders, shelling not only the frontline, but also the rear area.

Also Russian proxies shelled the town of Avdiivka, Luhanske and Novhorodske villages in Donetsk region. In general, this sector saw 9 attacks in the last day, 6 of them – with heavy artillery.

5 militant attacks reported in Luhansk area, including one – with the use of mortars. Mariupol direction saw 4 mortar raids on Ukrainian positions and one infantry assault of the observation post near the Vodiane village. Attacks commenced simultaneously from 3 directions, but Ukrainian troops stood their ground and the attack was repulsed.

According to Lysenko, during the day two Ukrainian soldiers were killed and 3 injured. During the 6 days of current Svitlodarsk battle (since Dec. 18) Ukraine lost 8 soldiers. Yesterday *more than 10 Ukrainian soldiers were wounded in Donbas war zone*.

The current battle on Svitlodarsk bulge started on Sunday, December 18. On that day Ukrainian troops *repelled three militant attacks in the ‘bloodiest battle in 5 months.' *Ukraine lost 5 fighters on that day, while inflicting much heavier losses to the attackers. One Ukrainian soldier is still MIA. During the fight Ukrainian army *counterattacked and pushed the militants from the forward positions* to stop their attacks. Now militants are constantly shelling and assaulting this positions because they *make a threat of a partial encirclement of Russian-sponsored troops Debaltseve* – town *seized by Russian invasion forces despite Minsk deal confirmed it is to be controlled by Kyiv*. Now Ukraine *Ukraine demands Debaltseve back to make disengagement possible*. 

************
http://uatoday.tv/politics/putin-explains-why-prisoner-exchange-process-stumbles-852708.html

Russian leader blames Kyiv for unwillingness to swap certain persons

Russian President Vladimir Putin has explained why the "representatives of Donbas" are not satisfied with the negotiations with Ukraine on the exchange of prisoners, according to an *UNIAN* correspondent reporting from Russia.

_"Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko once expressed the idea of an "all for all" exchange. I totally agree with that, but later it turned out that this formula contains concealed details that don't satisfy representatives of Donbas,"_ *Putin said* at an annual press conference in Moscow.

_"If it's an all-for-all swap, then it is necessary to decide on pardon and release them all,"_ he said.

According to Putin, Ukraine is not willing to include into the swap list certain individuals who have been detained on its territory, claiming they were detained in accordance with the law; while all the Donbas detainees are considered to be illegally detained.

Speaking at the same presser, Putin also expressed hope that "sooner or later" the relations between Russia and Ukraine will be normalized.

_"I hope and I am sure that sooner or later there will be normalization of relations with Ukraine,"_ *Putin said *adding that the bridge between Russian and Crimea, currently under construction, will be very beneficial to the development of Russia-Ukraine relations and future commercial and humanitarian links.

********************
http://www.unian.info/war/1694072-t...then-killed-by-donbas-militants-activist.html
Three Ukrainian troops have died in militant captivity at Svitlodarsk Arc near the strategic railway hub of Debaltseve, according to Semen Kabakaev, an activist and coordinator of the StopTerror project. 

"A tragic situation at Svitlodarsk Arc. Three of our guys are gone. Two of them were out in the field, and they were taken away either by local militants or Russian mercenaries – it’s not yet clear. The soldiers were wounded. They were videotaped and [the video was] handed over to our side, as confirmation that they were being held by the enemy…"


He added that the exchange had failed as the enemy did not want it and the Ukrainian side found no one to negotiate with. They [militants] all consider themselves commanders, and it was impossible to find someone to take up responsibility for ceasing fire. 

Then they were transferred to Debaltseve, abused and tortured and eventually killed them. Brutal images showing torture and dead bodies was immediately sent to us a confirmation that they were KIA," wrote Kabakaev. He noted that another Ukrainian soldier, who had reportedly been missing, was also killed.


"The third one allegedly went missing. We filed a request and it turned out that according to their data, he was held captive, but we found no confirmation of this information. A few hours ago, the third one was returned. Several shots to the head," said the activist.


Earlier it was reported that the militants tried twice to penetrate Ukraine’s defenses near Svitoldarsk.

************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/392828.html
Two members of the Ukrainian armed forces have been killed and three others injured in Donbas over the past 24 hours, Ukrainian Defense Ministry spokesman for the military operation in southeastern Ukraine Andriy Lysenko said.

"Two of our soldiers have been killed and three others injured in action over the past 24 hours," Lysenko said at a news briefing in Kyiv on Friday.

One serviceman was killed and another one wounded in Avdiyivka, and one serviceman was killed and two others wounded in Luhanske, he said.

In Luhansk sector, five short-lived acts of armed provocation were recorded near the communities of Zhovte and Krymske and also in the Popasna district, Lysenko said. The enemy once used mortars near Krymske, he said.

In the Donetsk sector, the enemy fired mortars, grenade launchers, and firearms at Ukrainian armed forces positions in Avdiyivka starting from 4:00 a.m. Friday. Luhanske was shelled twice, and one armed incident was recorded in Novhorodske and Verkhnyotoretske each, he said.

In the area of the so-called Svitlodar bulge, militants continued attempts to capture Ukrainian armed forces' positions under cover of artillery and mortar fire and armored vehicles, Lysenko said. In particular, the enemy fired over 100 mines and projectiles, but Ukrainian armed forces repelled the assault, he said.

Immediately after the assault attempt was thwarted, the enemy fired 152mm artillery upon civilian homes in Myronivka. This village was also shelled twice later in the day, he said.

A total of nine instances of shelling have been recorded in the Donetsk sector over the past 24 hours, including six times using heavy weapons, he said.

In the Mariupol sector, the number of ceasefire violations has been declining, Lysenko said. The enemy fired five times upon Ukrainian forces' positions near Krasnohorivka, Starohnativka, and Vodyane, including four times using mortars, he said.

Militants also attacked an observation outpost near Vodyane in the morning (the attack was rebuffed) and fires small arms in Hnutove in the evening, Lysenko said.

****************

21:11
Ukraine ready to hand 15 captives over to Donbas republics early next week - LPR

19:59
Debaltseve suffers total power outage after Ukrainian army shelling - local administration

18:11
Twelve militiamen, 3 civilians killed in shelling incidents in DPR in December - ombudsman's office

17:29
DPR records over 8,000 shellings of republic's territory in past week

17:23
Ukrainian army's artillery shelling Debaltseve - LPR militia

16:26
Ukrainian army resumes artillery attack on Debaltseve, damaging school, residential buildings - LPR militia

14:53
DPR opens over 1,000 criminal inquiries into Ukrainian war crimes in Donbas

13:08
DPR handed 87 convicts over to Ukraine in 2016

http://www.interfax.com/newsinf.asp?pg=10&id=724205
KYIV. Dec 23 (Interfax) - Ukrainian military positions in Donbas came under fire 22 times in the past 24 hours, the press center for the military operation in southeastern Ukraine said on Facebook on Friday.

According to Kyiv, the attacks occurred mainly in the Donetsk sector. The positions of the Ukrainian military in the Luhanske area came under fire from 122 mm and 120 mm caliber artillery and mortars. Avdiyivka, Novhorodske, Verkhnetoretske and Luhanske came under fire from 82 mm mortars and grenade launchers of various systems.

According to the center, the enemy made two attempts to attack positions in the Svitlodar bulge area and both attempts were repulsed by returning fire. Additionally, the enemy opened fire on the populated area of Mironovka three times using 152 mm artillery.

Kyiv says there were attacks using 120 mm and 82mm mortars against Krasnogorovka, Starohnativka and Vodyane.

According to the report, the enemy opened fire on Krymske in the Luhansk sector using anti-tank missile systems and 82 mm mortars. Grenade launchers were used in attacks on Popasna and Zhovte.


12:20
Over 179,000 units of weapons, ammo seized in LPR during year - Prosecutor General's Office


Ukrainian soldiers were killed, he said, adding that further details would be provided later.

"Unfortunately, there are losses among the Ukrainian military. The Defense Ministry's spokesman for issues of the anti-terrorist operation will report them a little later. But it has been said that yesterday militants used 152mm artillery against populated locality for the first time in a long period. There were three such strikes - two of them were carried out in the first half of the day, and the populated locality of Myronivsky came under fire in the afternoon," he said.

On Thursday evening, the people's militia of the self-proclaimed Luhansk People's Republic also accused the Ukrainian side of firing 152mm artillery weapons.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://uatoday.tv/politics/new-ceas...just-to-be-violated-shortly-after-853158.html

There had been at least four provocations from militants overnight, Ukraine official said


A hopeful Ukraine cautiously reported about a steady truce early on Saturday morning, just to later tell there had been several ceasefire violations.

The latest truce deal, negotiated in Minsk, was supposed to enter into effect at midnight, December 24, after months of violations, recently escalating into fierce battles in the Donetsk region.

At first Ukrainian members of the Joint Coordination and Control Center (JCCC) confirmed the total silence along the contact line, according to the official Facebook page of the Anti-Terrorist operation (ATO) press center.

Several hours later though, Ukrainian military officials said there had been at least four attacks in the conflict zone.

_‘Starting from midnight, the militants have conducted four provocative shootings on our positions, without using heavy weapons. There were two provocations in Mariinka, one in Shyrokyne, and one in Zhovte, Luhansk region'_, *Ukraine's military spokesman Leonid Matyukhin said* in an interview with Interfax.

According to Matyukhin, the militants used a machine gun and assault weapons to shoot at the government forces.

Ukraine's ATO press center later said the militants also began their attack on Novotroitske village in the Donetsk region, using assault rifles.

The JCCC officials said they were monitoring the situation, promising to report the violations to the OSCE. 

**************
http://uatoday.tv/crime/army-takes-control-frontline-village-used-for-contraband-853263.html
Novoluhanske in conflict zone was formally controlled by Kyiv, but de-facto was a grey zone 


Ukrainian troops have entered Novoluhanske village in Donbas and set up its checkpoint on the southern border, local news agencies report citing the country's Defense Ministry.

The village is located just kilometers north of Horlivka and Debaltseve, controlled by the Russian-backed separatist forces.

_‘It will allow for unobstructed supply of food and medicine to nearly four thousand local residents'_,* the Defense Ministry said*, adding that the presence of the servicemen in the village will also make it more simple for people to visit their relatives.

According to Ukrainian volunteer Rodion Shovkovytnyi, Novoluhanske was stuck in limbo, being formally controlled by Ukraine without the presence of any official law enforcement agencies, but de-facto serving as a grey zone and a contraband tunnel through the contact line.

_‘An artificial ‘hole' was created in the village, allowing caravans – at least 150 freights a day – to enter the village absolutely legally. There wasn't a single checkpoint in the village, so the trucks were either reloaded, or they proceeded directly to Horlivka. This is the contraband, facilitated by the Anti-terrorist center'_, *Shovkovytnyi said.*

_‘Many times various commanders in the conflict zone have brought up the issue of controlling the village, but Kyiv has always prohibited it. Finally, the order has arrived. Novoluhanske wasn't held by the enemy, retaking it doesn't pose any risk'_, *Ukrainian journalist and military expert Yuriy Butusov said.*

Butusov added, the village also provided certain ‘tactical opportunities' for Ukrainian army, due to its advantageous location near the two separatist-held strongholds.

*************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/392927.html
One Ukrainian serviceman was injured and four were contused in the Donbas hostilities in the past 24 hours, Ukrainian Defense Ministry spokesman Andriy Lysenko has said.

"No one soldier was killed. One serviceman was injured and four were contused in the Donbas hostilities in the past 24 hours," he said at a press briefing in Kyiv.

***********
http://www.mil.gov.ua/en/news/2016/12/24/ato-news-militants-provocations/

Since the midnight December 24, 2016, the ceasefire has been implemented along the whole frontline in the east of Ukraine.

In 25 minutes after the midnight the militants launched provocations using small arms against the Ukrainian positions near Zhovte (Luhansk direction).

Using the same weapons, they shelled Marinka at 6.54 — 7.10 a.m., then at 9.30 — 9.45 a.m., Shyrokyne at 9.54 — 10.10 a.m., Novotroitske at 10.25-10.35 a.m.

The Ukrainian military did not respond to provocations and observed the ceasefire.

***********
12:43
Ukrainian govt forces report ceasefire violations in Donbas

13:22
Ukrainian govt forces shell self-proclaimed Luhansk republic's territory ten times on Dec 23 - militia

KYIV. Dec 24 (Interfax) - The Donbas militia have violated the ceasefire that took effect at 0:00 a.m. Saturday four times, Ukrainian Defense Ministry spokesman Andriy Lysenko said.

Speaking at a news briefing in Kyiv on Saturday, Lysenko pointed out that an open-ended Christmas ceasefire had taken effect in Donbas at 0:00 a.m. December 24, and the militia had violated these agreements four times as of 11:00 a.m. Saturday.


----------



## Hindustani78

Combined Russian-separatist forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in eastern Ukraine 23 times from 00:00 to 18:00 on Saturday, December 24, according to the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 




"Most of the attacks were recorded in the Mariupol sector near the town of Maryinka, and the villages of Shyrokyne and Vodiane. The militants fired 120mm mortars twice near the village of Talakivka," the ATO HQ said in an evening update.


In the Donetsk sector, the Ukrainian positions were attacked near the so-called Svitlodarska Duha bulge and the town of Avdiyivka. In the Luhansk sector, the occupiers shelled the village of Zhovte. "Since the attacks were provocative, the Ukrainian military did not fire back," the report says.

************





http://uatoday.tv/crime/second-day-of-new-ceasefire-39-attacks-in-24-hours-853468.html
Despite the reached deal on a ceasefire as of Dec.24, militants don't want to observe the agreements

Ukraine's ATO HQ has reported about 39 militant provocations for the past day.

In the Mariupol direction, Russian-backed separatist forces fired into Ukrainian army positions near Maryinka, Shyrokyne, Talakivka and Vodiane.

In the Donetsk sector, Ukrainian soldiers were attacked with 82mm mortars near Luhanske.

Large caliber machine guns and small arms were applied against Troitske and Zhovte.

One Ukrainian soldier has been wounded overnight in the area of Avdiivka.


----------



## Hindustani78

In this Sunday, Feb. 15, 2015 file photo, an army ambulance destroyed in recent shelling between Russian-backed separatists and Ukrainian government forces lays by the road near the town of Svitlodarsk, Ukraine (AP photo)
http://uatoday.tv/society/ukraine-given-bodies-of-its-soldiers-killed-near-svitlodarsk-853768.html

So-called Svitlodarsk bulge has been an epicenter of fierce battles and almost non-stop heavy artillery fire for the last few days






After five days of negotiations Russian-backed militants have handed over the bodies of two Ukrainian servicemen who were killed in action on December 18 at the so-called Svitlodarsk bulge – an epicenter of last week's heavy fighting in eastern Ukraine.

According to an activist Oleksandr Surkov, primary coroner examination of the bodies showed no signs of torture.

_"There are no signs of torture and abuse; death was caused by gunshot wounds,"_ *Surkov wrote* on Facebook citing the negotiators of handover.

_"Information came from those who are not trained to lie, those who directly negotiated and secured the whole process. The officers, whom I've know personally since 2014. Unfortunately, they strictly forbid to specify their names,"_ he wrote.

The volunteer said the bodies would be transferred to the city of Dnipro for a full-fledged examination.

As earlier reported, on December 23 an activist and coordinator of StopTerror project Semen Kabakaev stated that three Ukrainian troops were tortured and killed in militant captivity at the Svitlodarsk bulge near the strategic railway hub of Debaltseve in Donetsk region.

The bodies of the troops were handed over to Ukrainian side on December 25, in the town of Shchastia in Luhansk region.

**********************

http://uatoday.tv/politics/donbas-militants-defying-christmas-ceasefire-ato-headquarters-853828.html

At least 33 ceasefire violations have been registered at the Donbas frontline

The ceasefire in Donbas hostilities that had been announced starting from December 24, was violated at least 33 times in the past 24 hours, the ATO headquarters report. 

Massive shelling and fire exchanges have been registered all along the frontline. In the Mariupol direction, 122 mm howitzers were fired against the village of Lebedinske. Shyrokyne, Talakivka and Vodiane were shelled with 82 mm mortars.

Firearms combat contacts were registered near Starohnativka, Shyrokyne and Pavlopil. Sniper fire has been reported from the frontline zone of Novotroitske.

In the Donetsk direction, 120 mm and 82 mm mortars, infantry vehicle weapons and hand mortars were fired against Luhanske, Artemove, Novhorodske and Vernetoretske. Combat collisions are registered near Zaitseve.

Stanitsa Luhanska and Novozvanivka near Luhansk have suffered hand mortar shells and firearms exchanges.

As reported previously, on December 24, a regular ceasefire has been announced as the result of the Triliteral meetings in Minsk. 

*************

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/393082.html
There are 110 people which are held captive in the territory out of Ukraine's control, advisor to the Ukrainian Security Service chief Yuriy Tandyt has said.

"Some 110 people are considered to be illegally held persons in Donetsk and Luhansk, according to the official security services. Besides, ten of our heroes are illegally detained on the territory of the Russian Federation. When someone tries to underestimate these figures, we say that these are the lives of our fellows," Tandyt said in the air of Inter TV channel on Sunday.

He recalled that in the near future Ukraine will hand over 15 people from the release list provided by the representatives of certain areas of the Donetsk and Luhansk regions.

****************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/393102.html
Military Procurator's Office of Mykolaiv Garrison of Southern region of Ukraine has completed a pretrial investigation and filed claims to court against two former military men of the Armed Forces of Ukraine Oleksandr Baranov and Maksym Odyntsov, who violated an oath and deserted to the enemy.

"Former junior sergeant and warrant officer, who served in a military unit stationed in the territory of the Autonomous Republic of Crimea, during the occupation of the peninsula did not comply with the order to arrive to the new duty station and stayed in the occupied territory, thus committing desertion, wherefore they were put on the wanted list. Further on they signed contracts for military service in the Russian Armed Forces," the press service of the Prosecutor General's Office of Ukraine said on Monday.

****************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/393120.html
The leaders of the self-proclaimed DPR (Donetsk People's Republic) and LPR (Luhansk People's Republic) are handing over two captured women to Ukrainian representative Nadia Savchenko, the website of the Luhansk Information Center has said.

"As a goodwill gesture before the New Year and Christmas we are handing over, without any preconditions, to Nadia Savchenko, a representative of the people of Ukraine, two women, Angelika Presnyakova and Olga Svorak, in the hope of intensifying the process of release of our citizens, in the hope that they will be reunited with their relatives and loved ones next year," the LPR and DPR leaders said in their statement.

*********************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/393090.html
Ukraine will unilaterally hand over 15 people, who were detained and sentenced in Ukraine, to promote to the process of hostages' swap, SBU chief Vasyl Hrytsak has said.

"Now we will give 15 people back on a unilateral basis who have already received their sentences at courts. We will just hand them over to break the deadlock," Hrytsak said in an interview with 112.Ukraine TV channel on Sunday night.

"The decision on the hostages' swap is taken by one person alone [in Russia]. We are ready to do anything to take away our guys," he said, recalling that there are 109 Ukrainian citizens held captive.

************

11:38
LPR reports 12 attacks by Ukrainian Armed Forces

11:37
DPR reports attack on Kominternove by Ukrainian military


----------



## Hindustani78

A destroyed tank is abandoned on the road at a former Ukrainian army checkpoint near Debaltseve, Ukraine, March 2, 2015 (AP photo)

http://uatoday.tv/society/non-battl...-number-of-those-killed-in-action-853958.html

Ukraine's Defence Ministry reveals death toll statistics in the war in eastern Ukraine


467 Ukrainian servicemen died in 2016 as the country's battle against combined Russian-separatists forces entered its third year, BBC Ukraine reported on December 26 referring to the press service of Defence Ministry.

Specifically, 211 Ukrainian soldiers were killed in action, while the *non-combat death toll was also extremely high* and hit 256 persons.

Moreover, over the past year, Ukraine's Armed Forces lost more than 100 units of military equipment and armour.

On December 6, Ukrainian Armed Forces General Staff Chief Viktor Muzhenko said that 3,064 representatives of Ukrainian defence and law enforcement agencies were killed during two and half years of war in eastern Ukraine, 2636 of them are servicemen of Ukraine's Armed Forces.

Speaking at a daily briefing in Kyiv, defence ministry spokesperson for ATO issues Andriy Lysenko reported five more Ukrainian soldiers were wounded over the last 24 hours in Donbas conflict zone.

According to the *UN human rights office December report*, the total death toll from mid-April 2014 stands at 9,758 with another 22,779 people injured.

*******************
http://uatoday.tv/politics/donbas-militant-leaders-promise-to-release-two-hostages-854048.html

Moscow-backed leaders of the self-proclaimed Donetsk and Luhansk People's Republics have announced the upcoming release of two Ukrainian hostages.

Ihor Plotnytsky and Alexander Zakharchenko specified that two female captives will be freed as part of their agreement with Ukrainian MP Nadiya Savchenko.

_"In a humanitarian gesture, on New Year and Christmas eve we will unconditionally hand over two women - Anzhelika Presniakova and Olha _Svorak_ – to Ukraine's people's deputy Nadiya Savchenko,"_ *militant leaders said* in a statement.

They added that in such a way they are _"expecting to intensify the process of rescuing our citizens from captivity, with the hope that in the coming year, they will reunite with their families and friends,"_ a pro-militant website quoted the statement.

In early December Nadiya *Savchenko secretly visited the Belarusian capital of Minsk* where she met with the leaders of so-called Donetsk and Luhansk People's Republics which Ukraine officially considers terrorist organizations.

After coming under a barrage of criticism, *Savchenko explained that the meeting was needed to discuss ways to release Ukrainians* held captive in the occupied territories of Donbas.

On December 22, *Ukraine's parliament has voted to exclude Nadiya Savchenko *from Ukrainian delegation to the Parliamentary Assembly of the Council of Europe (PACE).

*****************
http://uatoday.tv/politics/donbas-veterans-initiate-blockade-on-occupuied-territories-854068.html
The volunteer veterans soldiers of the antiterror operation in the Eastern Ukraine have announced to initiate forming mobile units and checkpoints for blocking the illegal trade traffic in and out of the occupied territories, the Interfax agency reports.

According to the statement made for media, the occupied Donbas blockade in being arranged in order to force the pro-Russian militants to release all the Ukrainians prisoners-of-war.

"_There had been an ultimatum on releasing our prisoners, the ATO command did not fulfil it. With this, we initiated arranging and conducting a blockade of the eastern occupied regions_," the Donbas volunteer battalion commander Anatoly Vinohradsky.

The volunteers intend to put an end to smuggling through the frontline, so the activists are gathering information on the illegal trade traffic.

"_We will strive for blockade of the trade with the "DPR-LPR". Stopping water and energy supplies must be pursued on the state level_," the blockading staff chief Sergey Akimovych also claimed.

The campaign will be timeless, 'till our guys are set free', he also said.

As reported previously, on Monday the pro-Russian militants handed over the bodies of two Ukrainian soldiers killed in action at the so-called Svitlodarsk rim near Debaltseve.

************
http://uatoday.tv/crime/two-ukraine-soldiers-captured-by-militants-854378.html

They accidently entered separatist-held areas, Kyiv says






Two Ukrainian servicemen were captured yesterday by the Russian-backed separatist forces in the conflict zone in Luhansk region, the country's Anti-terrorist center officially confirmed on December 27, according to the local media outlet 1+1.

The soldiers were captured after they made a wrong turn and accidently entered the militant-held areas near Zolote village, while trying to get back to their unit from a hospital by car.

After that all contact with them was lost.

According to Ukraine's military, the servicemen were transported to the separatist stronghold Luhansk, their health condition and names remain unknown so far.

Ukrainian state security service, the SBU, earlier said that 110 Ukrainian prisoners are kept by the militants in the Donbas warzone, with ten more being held in Russia.

The Minsk talks about their release or exchange have been slow, and Kyiv said *it will release 15 arrested as a sign of good will*, hoping to finally advance the negotiations.

**********************






According to the journalist, neither of these women were included in the prisoner exchange list – they were both hostages captured with no particular reasons.

In turn, Ukraine will "voluntarily" hand over to militants as many as 15 people at once from the exchange list. All of them are either under investigation in Ukraine, or have already seen their verdicts "We are handing over six women and nine men, who, unlike the two hostages, were on the exchange lists. Ukraine never takes hostages – it’s the actual terrorists we are handing over, as well as mercenaries, spies and their collaborators, who are subject of the enemy interest," Butusov wrote.

As UNIAN reported earlier, the "DPR" terrorists in the morning of Tuesday, December 27, handed over to the Head of the Ukrainian Center for the Hostage Release "Officer Corps", Vladimir Ruban, two captive women.

http://www.unian.info/war/1699426-j...-of-them-fell-in-love-with-dpr-terrorist.html

******

Eighteen occupiers were killed and other 38 people were wounded in Donbas last week, according to a Ukrainian military intelligence. 


"Over the past week, as a result of the enemy's attempts to seize new positions at the Svitlodarsk Arc, as well as violations of rules on arms and ammo transportation, poor conditions of service and medical treatment, the number of killed and wounded in the formations and military units of the 1st (Donetsk) and the 2nd (Luhansk) Army Corps of the Russian Armed Forces has increased," the Main Directorate of Intelligence of Ukraine's Defense Ministry


It is noted that in the period between December 19 and December 25, the enemy lost 18 soldiers, while another 38 troops were wounded.

*"Of them, three soldiers were killed and five were wounded in the 9th separate assault motorized rifle regiment of marines (Novoazovsk) of the 1st Army Corps (Donetsk) of the Russian Armed Forces*. Another wounded soldier was from the 2nd separate motorized rifle brigade (Luhansk). Additionally, 15 military were killed and 32 - wounded in the 7th separate motorized rifle brigade (Bryanka) of the 2nd Army Corps," the intelligence said.

***********

The SBU Security Service of Ukraine has revealed an unauthorized international communication channel in Donetsk region, which had been actively used by terrorists, the SBU's press center told UNIAN. 





http://www.unian.info/war/1697962-s...munication-channel-in-donbas-photo-video.html
The law enforcers found out that three residents of the town of Pokrovsk had organized the channel using special telecom equipment. The attackers routed telephone traffic over the Internet via IP-telephony technology, bypassing international switching centers. 

"During searches at their premises, the officers seized GSM-gateways, through which an uncontrolled communication channel had been organized, computer equipment, as well as 3,000 Sim cards," the report says.


According to the detainees, it was the representatives of the "DPR" and "LPR" illegal armed groups who ordered the "services" on creating an unauthorized comm channel," the SBU said. 

Criminal proceedings were initiated under Part 2 Article 361 of the Criminal Code of Ukraine. Investigative actions are underway.

***********






"Unfortunately, the ceasefire is not observed by the terrorist groups. Unfortunately, there were 33 attacks with the use of mortars and artillery systems yesterday," Poltorak said at a briefing in Kharkiv on Monday.

*************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/393343.html
Over the past day the Russian-occupation forces continued shelling our positions totaling to 37 shelling.

According to the ATO headquarters, Shyrokyne in the Mariupol sector was thrice fired by tanks. There were also recorded the 122-mm artillery shelling and infantry combat vehicles weapons. Invaders fired Talakivka and Shyrokyne from mortars of various calibers. Shyrokyne, Maryinka, Pavlopil and Vodiane were shelled from rocket-propelled grenades and heavy machine guns. Ukrainian military were forced to once return fire in Shyrokyne area in order to preserve the lives of the Ukrainian military personnel.

Luhanske was shelled from mortars in the Donetsk direction. Rocket-propelled grenades, heavy machine guns and small arms were used to attack Avdiyivka, Opytne, Yuzhne, Zaitseve and Luhanske.

Stanytsa Luhanska in the Luhansk direction was fired using grenade launchers.

**********

Secretary of Ukraine's National Security and Defense Council Oleksandr Turchynov has the decision by volunteers to launch a blockade against territories not under Ukraine's control in Donetsk and Luhansk regions which is within the competence of only one official –President Petro Poroshenko, who is the nation's commander-in-chief.

"If a decision will be taken to launch a blockade, so be it. If the commander-in-chief does not take this decision, so be it. Individuals who are attempting to improvise posts in the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) zone will not succeed," Turchynov told journalists on Tuesday, commenting on an initiative to block shipments to the occupied territories.

As earlier reported, on December 26 veterans of ATO in eastern Ukraine along with volunteers announced they had deployed mobile groups and started former checkpoints for blocking work of illegal trade with areas not under Kyiv's control.

********

14:50
Russian ombudsman visits two Russian soldiers held at detention center in Ukraine

11:03
Two captives transferred to Ukrainian side in DPR

10:43
Russian and Ukrainian ombudsmen visit 3 Ukrainian citizens being held at Simferopol detention center


----------



## Hindustani78

Ukraine continues to monitor the activity of ships in closed-off Crimean harbors 


http://uatoday.tv/crime/more-than-600-foreign-vessels-spotted-in-crimea-bays-854663.html

15:52 Dec. 27, 2016
652 foreign vessels have anchored off in Russian-occupied Crimea so far, despite the economic sanctions against the peninsula, chief of Ukrainian border patrol service Viktor Nazarenko told journalists Tuesday, December 27.


Ukraine has officially closed off Crimean seaports after the Kremlin sent its troops to gain control the territory.

Nonetheless, both the government and non-governmental observers say some foreign ships, including the EU ones, continue to enter the peninsula's harbors.

Ukrainian lawmakers previously tackled the problem by voting for changes to the country's law, allowing to arrest vessels for violating the rules.

_‘The latest example – the detention of ship Sky Moon (Tanzanian flag) in the Danube river, which proceeded from Sevastopol and a Moldovan seaport. As of today the vessel is arrested, its captain has been notified of the suspicion and the investigation is taking place'_, *Nazarenko said.*

In October Monitoring group Maidan of Foreign Affairs and BlackSeaNews in cooperation with Ukraine Today *presented an analysis of the effect of sanctions* on Russian occupational administration in Crimea.

**************
http://uatoday.tv/politics/russian-...raine-steppes-osint-investigation-854673.html

More evidence of Russia's direct involvement in Ukraine conflict uncovered 

In 2016, InformNapalm open-source intelligence (OSINT) investigators revealed dozens of facts of the Russian involvement in the undeclared war against Ukraine.

The latest story uncovers colleagues from the Reconnaissance Battalion of the 7th Military Base spotted on a "Ukrainian mission – 2015".

The investigators note that the 7th Russian Military Base of the 49th Army (Southern Military District, Russia, based in Abkhazia, Georgia) has been largely featured among the evidence collected over the past year.






_*Source: InformNapalm*_

The group also revealed the source of information about the personnel and structure of the Battalion Tactical Group (BTG) from the 7th Military Base. It is a picture posted on VK2, the one taken "in the office", at the base camp of Russian troops, located Oktyabrsky Raion, Rostov Oblast, near the Ukrainian border. Among other documents on the table, a ration record was discovered. This document reflected the structure of the BTG from the 7thMilitary Base BTG on "Rostov-Ukrainian mission" in 2016.





Judging by the number of our publications, featuring military unit 09332 (there are 26 publications, including the last one, and 10 of them are from 2016), the 7th Military Base of the Russian occupation forces is the most belligerent military force of the Russian Army in Ukraine.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://uatoday.tv/press/no-peace-in-sight-in-eastern-ukraine-dw-855118.html

But people are dying there almost on a daily basis. Ceasefire violations have become a daily routine. The OSCE Special Monitoring Mission to Ukraine delivers ample proof of this, recording a massive 300,000 incidents in 2016 alone.

Behind those figures looms Donbass's awful reality - trench warfare between separatists and the Ukrainian army.* The civilian population is caught in the middle* - dependent on humanitarian aid, putting up with wrecked buildings and disrupted power, water and gas supplies.

Regular meetings of the Trilateral Minsk Contact Group on Ukraine were supposed to provide improvements. But not a single one of the countless calls for a ceasefire has been adhered to so far. Another attempt has just been made: a *Christmas truce has been in effect since December 24*.

Officially, Ukraine says that its troops don't carry out military offensives. But clearly both sides try to seize control of individual residential areas by means of incursions, with the situation coming to a head on December 18, when *heavy fighting erupted on Svitlodarsk bulge*, north-west of Debaltsevo. Both sides accused each other of starting hostilities, and five Ukrainian soldiers were killed.

On that day alone, the* OSCE recorded 2,900 explosions*, the majority of them in the vicinity of Debaltsevo and Svitlodarsk.

************
http://uatoday.tv/politics/russian-...n-soldiers-ukrainian-intelligence-855268.html

Bodies were taken from Horlivka and Makiivka morgues on December 22


According to the report from Defence Intelligence of Ukraine, Russia military command uses the so-called 'humanitarian convoys' to secretly take away the killed soldiers. The aim of this operation is to disguise the presence of Russian army in Donbas. 

Moreover, the intelligence reports that the tensions between Russia-backed separatist forces and their commanders - Russian officers - continue to escalate. On December 26, there was a gunfight in Bryanka between drunk soldiers that were at an operational site and Russian officers that came for a spot check.

As a result, one person was killed and several more were wounded. Because of this, soldiers were forbidden to leave the headquarters and were stripped of compensation for injuries that happened when they were drunk. That caused even more disagreement. 

***************
http://uatoday.tv/politics/militants-pull-grad-missile-systems-up-to-frontline-in-donbas-855398.html




Grad BM-21 missile system (UNIAN photo)

The enemy missile systems are deployed and ready to be engaged in combat

The pro-Russian militants have deployed the Grad multiple-launch missile systems near the so-called Svitlodarsk rim at the Donbas frontline, the UNIAN agency reports. 

"_The Svitlodarsk rim remains to be a zone with never-ending shells against our positions, and they increase and decrease in number ever and again_," Ukraine's ministry of defence ATO spokesperson Andriy Lysenko said.

Also, the Ukrainian command has the information on the Grad missile systems deployed by the pro-Russian militants in that area of the frontline, but the systems have not been engaged yet, Lysenko also said. 

The heavy combat collisions had taken place at the Svitlodarsk rim on December 18-22. The militants made several attempts to seize the Ukrainian position but were pushed back after the severe firefight. 

As a result of the clashes near Svitlodarsk, the Ukrainian troops suffered their biggest casualty losses in the past 5 months.





****************

http://www.unian.info/war/1701227-m...itions-in-donbas-44-times-in-past-24-hrs.html
Positions of the Ukrainian military in the zone of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) in Donbas were fired on by pro-Russian militants 44 times over the past day, the ATO HQ press center wrote in a statement on Facebook. 


It is noted that the occupying forces continue shelling the Ukrainian positions in all directions. In particular, in the Mariupol direction, the village of Shyrokine was shelled from 122mm artillery. Vodiane and Shyrokine as well were shelled from 120mm and 82mm mortars. 

The militants used grenade launchers and small arms firing at Talakivka, Vodiane, Maryinka, Pavlopil, and also Shyrokine, where the active sniper was spotted aiming.

In the Donetsk direction, Novhorodske, Luhanske, and Avdiivka came under fire from 120mm and 82mm mortars. Militants shot their grenade launchers and heavy machine guns on Travneve, Luhanske, Zaitseve, Nevelske, and Myronivske. Yuzhne was shelled from anti-aircraft systems," reads the statement.

In the direction of Luhansk the invaders fired on Novo-oleksandrivka and Novozvanivka using weaponry installe don APCs, as well as grenade launchers and heavy machine guns.


**************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/393699.html

Ukrainian Human Rights Commissioner Valeria Lutkovska during a meeting with her Russian counterpart Tatyana Moskalkova asked to consider the possibility of placing Ukrainian citizen Stanyslav Klykh, who has been imprisoned in Russia, to an establishment situated as close as possible to the border with Ukraine so that his relatives could visit him

As reported on the official website of the Ukrainian ombudsman, on December 26, Ukrainian ombudsman Lutkovska and Moskalkova first visited pretrial detention center in Simferopol in the occupied Crimea, then - pretrial detention center in Mykolaiv.

"The main result of the second meeting of the ombudsmen of the two countries has become an agreement on assistance in the organization of regular visits of ombudsmen to monitor the observance of the rights of their citizens, who are located in places of confinement in the territory of another state," the statement says.

In particular, Moskalkova expressed a desire to meet with Russian citizens held in penitentiaries in Odesa. Lutkovska, in turn, expressed a desire to come see Ukrainian citizens who are currently in penitentiaries in Moscow, including Yevhen Panov, Roman Suschenko, and others, it said.

Moskalkova noted substantial advancements on the issue of transfer of those Ukrainian citizens currently imprisoned in the territory of Crimea to penal colonies in Ukraine where they could further serve their sentences. "Therefore, we hope to see the agreements reached at the first meeting between the ombudsmen in Minsk implemented in the near future," it said.

*****************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/393755.html

"Let's start from good news. No Ukrainian servicemen were killed or injured in the past 24 hours," Lysenko told a briefing conference in Kyiv on Wednesday.

In the Luhansk sector, yesterday hostilities were only observed in the Popasna district, where the adversary fired four times on positions of Ukrainian forces, using light weapons and armored vehicles, Lysenko said.

In the Donetsk sector, shelling took place all along the frontline. Kyiv's adversary continues to systematically violate the regime of calm near the Svitlodarsk bulge, near Horlivka, in the Avdiyivka industrial zone and near Donetsk Airport, he said. In total, this sector saw 15 instances of shelling by the adversary in the past 24 hours, including five episodes where heavy weapons were used, Lysenko said.

Almost all shelling episodes in the Mariupol sector on Tuesday were along the Pavlopil-Shyrokyne frontline segment, where the adversary used heavy weapons, such as mortars and cannons. In total, 25 instances of shelling were recorded in the Mariupol sector in the past 24 hours, including eight cases where heavy weapons were used.

The regime of ceasefire was agreed between the conflicting parties in Donbas to take effect at 12:00 a.m. on December 24, but was violated many times since that time.

**********

16:20
Kyiv to hand 15 POWs over to Donbas on December 29 - LPR

15:57
Basurin reports over 500 ceasefire breaches by Ukrainian troops registered in DPR in past 24 hours

13:45
Ukraine should switch mostly to own gas production by 2020 - PM Groysman

12:36
Kyiv sees 44 attacks on Ukrainian army positions in Donbas

Armed men, believed to be Russian servicemen, walk outside a Ukrainian military base in Perevalnoye, near the Crimean city of Simferopol, March 14, 2014.Vasily Fedosenko / Reuters


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.unian.info/war/1705032-day-in-ato-snipers-active-in-all-areas.html

In Mariupol direction, the invaders fired mortars on Krasnohorivka and Talakivka. They also shot from grenade launchers and small arms on Shyrokine, Starohnativka, Talakivka, Pavlopil, Hnutove and Vodiane. In the Donetsk direction, combined Russian occupation forces fired grenade launchers and mortars at positions near Luhanske, Troitske, Zaitseve, Verhnyotoretske, Avdiyivka, and Kruta Balka


In the direction of Luhansk, the enemy fired from mortars on Malnove, and from grenade launchers - on Balka Krutenka, Novozvanivka, and Stanytsia Luhanska. In all three directions snipers were reported to be more active, in particular near Hnutove, Vodiane, Talakivka, Novozvanivka and Avdiyivka. A total of 45 attacks were reported in the past day.

*********************

http://www.unian.info/war/1705082-o...-transportation-on-ukraine-russia-border.html
"On 22 December at 16:09hrs the OT [observer team] in Donetsk BCP [border crossing point] observed a van with Ukrainian license plates crossing the border from the Russian Federation to Ukraine. 

The driver wore a camouflage coat. The van had a sign 'Gruz 200' on its windshield from inside and had an inscription ANUBIS written in Russian on its side. The OT was not able to ascertain whether there was any coffin inside the van or not," the report reads. "On 22 December at 07:20hrs the OT in Donetsk BCP observed a white van with Ukrainian license plates with the inscription 'Funeral', crossing the border from Ukraine to the Russian Federation," the OSCE SMM wrote. 

The monitors also reported on an ambulance spotted Dec 21 "with 'LPR' registration plates arriving at Donetsk BCP from Ukraine and parking in the customs control zone. The ambulance had the inscriptions 'Medical Emergency Assistance', 'Emergency Medicine' and 'Reanimation' written in Russian on its sides."

"At 11:00hrs an ambulance with Russian licence plates arrived at the BCP from the Russian Federation and parked near the first ambulance. One person was transferred by stretcher from the ambulance registered in the Russian Federation to the other ambulance. At 11:06hrs both ambulances left the BCP in the directions from which they arrived," the report reads,

Another case of an ambulance crossing to the Russian Federation for a short period of time was recorded December 22. As UNIAN reported earlier, in the period between Dec 20 and Dec 27, military clashes were reported at the Svitlodarsk Arc between the Ukrainian forces and the pro-Russian militants.

****************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/394180.html
Three Ukrainian soldiers have been injured in the Anti-Terrorist operation (ATO) zone in the east of the country over the past day, Ukrainian Defense Ministry spokesman Oleksandr Motuzianyk has said.

"Over the past day, as a result of the fighting, none of the Ukrainian military has been killed, while three soldiers have been injured," he said at a briefing in Kyiv on Friday.

In his words, grenade launcher and small arms fire was intense in the vicinity of Stanytsia Luhanska, Krymske and Popasna.

In the Donetsk sector, hostilities were seen all along the contact line excluding the Donetsk airport. Most shelling incidents occurred in the Avdiyivka industrial zone, the Svitlodarsk bulge and the outskirts of Horlivka, he said.

In the Mariupol sector, hostiles fired mortars near Talakivka and Krasnohorivka. In all, 24 provocations were observed in that area over the day, Motuzianyk said.

**************************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/394067.html
Ukraine's Cabinet of Ministers on Wednesday amended the rules for aircraft alert forces of the Armed Forces of Ukraine in peacetime in resolution No. 1012 and allowed the military to open fire on the aircraft after the intent-to-fire message. The corresponding decision was published by the government's press service on Thursday evening.

According to the amendments, "aircraft alert forces use weapons and military equipment after the intent-to-fire message issued from cannon armament of alert interceptors (helicopters)." These changes are aimed at "terminating illegal activities of aircraft, if they are used to carry out a terrorist offense in the airspace of Ukraine, including in the area of Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO)."

The explanation document says that the decision was made "for the adaptation of the basic legislative documents on defense to the modern world and challenges under the conditions of a "hybrid war" with Russia."

************

13:00
DPR reports 314 fatalities caused by Ukrainian attacks in 2016

11:44
Militia sniper activity intensifies on contact line in Donbas - Kyiv

*December 29, 2016
*

18:25
UKRAINIAN SIDE HANDS OVER 15 PRISONERS TO DPR AS GESTURE OF GOODWILL - INTERFAX CORRESPONDENT FROM SCENE

13:40
Ukrainian soldier killed in armed clash in Donetsk region - Kyiv


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.unian.info/war/1706642-mortar-shelling-clash-near-popasna-ato-hq-report.html
31 December 2016

Read more on UNIAN: http://www.unian.info/war/1706642-mortar-shelling-clash-near-popasna-ato-hq-report.html
A total of 48 attacks on the positions of the Ukrainian forces in Donbas were recorded in the past 24 hours, according to the press center of the ATO Headquarters. 

In the Mariupol direction the invaders opened fire at Shyrokine and Talakivka from 120mm and 82mm mortars. They also fired grenade launchers, heavy machine guns and small arms -on Vodiane, Talakivka, Pavlopilya, Maryinka, Shyrokine, Lebedinske, and Hnutove. As noted in the report, the invaders shelled Novozvanivka (in the Luhansk directions) from 82mm mortars.

Grenade launchers and small arms were used in the attacks on Stanytsia Luhanska, Novozvanivka, Kondrashevka Nova, Krasne Hlynyshche, and Novo-Oleksandrivka.


According to ATO Staff in the Donetsk direction, the militants fired small arms at Troitske, Avdiyivka, Luhanske, Zaitseve, Yuzhne, Verhnyotoretske, and Opytne. At the same time, it is reported that a clash with the pro-Russian militants took place near Popasna. The militant attack was repulsed, the enemy suffered losses and retreated.

*************
http://www.unian.info/war/1707186-h...enko-speaks-of-donbas-death-toll-in-2016.html

"Heroes never die": Poroshenko speaks of Donbas death toll in 2016 

211 servicemen of the Armed Forces of Ukraine were killed in the zone of the Anti-Terrorist Operation in 2016, Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko said on Saturday, during his visit to Mariupol. 

"This year alone, 211 servicemen of the Armed Forces of Ukraine gave their lives for peace and freedom of our country, protecting it from the aggressor. We bow to the memory of the soldiers and officers who died for Ukraine," said the president. As UNIAN reported earlier, President Poroshenko along with the three U.S. Senators paid a visit to the command post near Shyrokine to wish the Ukrainian soldiers a Happy New Year.

*********

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/394291.html
The Ukrainian Justice Ministry has decided to accept Valentyn Vyhovsky convicted by a Russian court for serving his sentence in Ukraine under the 1983 Convention on the Transfer of Sentenced Persons, and an appeal for reconciling the Russian court's judgment with the Ukrainian law has been filed with the Kyiv Darnytsky District Court.

"Relevant documents have been submitted to the Kyiv Darnytsky District Court requesting reconciliation of the Russian court's judgment with the Ukrainian law. Once a copy of the court's judgment is received, the Justice Ministry will notify Russia about the decision enclosing a copy of the court's judgment. The convict will be transferred with the consent of all sides," the ministry said in a report posted on its website on Saturday.

Petro Vyhovsky asked the Justice Ministry on April 4 to ensure the transfer of his son, Valentyn Vyhovsky, from Russia to Ukraine.

Kyiv resident Valentyn Vyhovsky was detained at the Simferopol rail terminal in Crimea in 2015. A Russian court sentenced him to 11 years on espionage counts.

***********************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/394300.html
A Ukrainian soldier was wounded in fighting in the anti-terrorist operation (ATO) zone on Friday, spokesman for the Defense Ministry for ATO matters Oleksandr Motuzianyk has said.

"No deaths among Ukrainian military have been reported as a result of the fighting, one soldier was wounded near the village of Novoaleksandrivka," he said at a briefing in Kyiv on Saturday.

*****************************


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.unian.info/war/1707731-ukraine-reports-1-wia-in-past-24-hours.html

01 January 2017
One Ukrainian soldier was wounded in fighting in eastern Ukraine in the past 24 hours, according to a Ukrainian defense ministry spokesman. 


"One Ukrainian soldier was wounded in action (WIA) near the village of Zaitseve as a result of enemy shelling," Defense Ministry speaker for Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) issues Oleksandr Motuzianyk said at a briefing in Kyiv on Sunday, January 1.

As UNIAN reported earlier, combined Russian-separatist forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in eastern Ukraine 44 times in the past 24 hours.

*************

http://tass.com/world/923633

KIEV, January 1. /TASS/. Ukraine’s border guards at Kiev’s Borispol airport have detained a Russian national who is on Interpol’s wanted list, the Ukrainian Border Service said on Sunday.

"The 35-year-old Russian citizen had been on Interpol’s wanted list since May 2014 to be brought to criminal responsibility for committing crimes linked to participation in a terrorist group," the statement said.

The Russian citizen, whose name has not been revealed, was detained on Saturday during the registration of passengers of the Istanbul-Kiev flight. The man has been handed over to police.

Russia’s Embassy in Kiev has not so far provided information confirming the detention.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.unian.info/war/1708081-u...its-positions-in-donbas-over-past-24-hrs.html
With a total of 38 attacks on positions of the Ukrainian forces in all directions in Donbas, the militants used grenade launchers, mortars and small arms, that’s according to the press center of the ATO Headquarters. 


02 January 2017

In the direction of Mariupol, the militants fired 120mm mortars at Talakivka, Shyrokine and Vodiane. “82mm mortars were fired [by militants] on Pavlopilya, Shyrokine, Talakivka, Lebedynske and Vodiane. 

They fired grenade launchers and small arms on Hnutove, Vodiane, Pavlopilya, Lebedynske, Maryinka, Novotroitske," reads the statement published on Facebook. In the Donetsk direction the same types of weapons were fired at Luhanske, Avdiyivka, Troitske and Zaitseve.


At the direction of Luhansk the invaders fired on Ukrainian positions from grenade launchers near Stanytsia Luhanska, and from small arms - near Syze.

As a result of violations of "silence regime" by militants, three Ukrainian troops were injured. "January 1, three of our soldiers were wounded," the statement reads. 
**********
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/394393.html
A total of 211 servicemen of the Ukrainian army were killed in the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) area in Donbas in 2016, Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko has said.

"This year alone, 211 servicemen of the Ukrainian Armed Forces sacrificed their lives for peace and freedom of our country," defending Ukraine from the adversary, Poroshenko said when delivering a speech in Mariupol, the Donetsk region, on Saturday.

Poroshenko went on to say that despite a slight decrease in fire intensity on the part of Kyiv's adversary, "the silence agreed upon in Minsk failed to materialize".

Two weeks ago, the opposing force attempted to take two strongholds of the Ukrainian army near Luhanske, a town at the Svitlodarsk bulge, Poroshenko said. The Ukrainian forces then repelled the attacks and "also staged a counterattack", Poroshenko added. As a result, the adversary suffered heavy losses and the Ukrainian army improved its dispositions, he said.

A tense situation also remains in Shyrokyne, the place where Kyiv's adversary has recently used almost the entire spectrum of weapons, except for rocket artillery, Poroshenko said.

***************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/394401.html
A soldier of the Ukrainian army was wounded in the hostilities in eastern Ukraine in the past 24 hours, Ukrainian Defense Ministry spokesman Oleksandr Motuzianyk said on Sunday, January 1.

"None of Ukrainian servicemen was killed in the hostilities over the past day, yet one serviceman of ours suffered injury," he told a press briefing in Kyiv.

According to Motuzianyk, the soldier was wounded in a militia attack near Zaitseve.
************************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/394407.html
Four soldiers of the Ukrainian army were wounded in the hostilities during the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) in eastern Ukraine in the past 24 hours, Ukrainian Defense Ministry spokesman Oleksandr Motuzianyk said on Monday, January 2.

"None of Ukrainian servicemen was killed over the past day. Four servicemen were injured," he told a press briefing in Kyiv.

**********************

*President presented new equipment and armament to the border guards of the Donetsk border unit*
31 December 2016 - 18:23 





http://www.president.gov.ua/en/news...kordonnikam-doneckogo-prikordonnogo-zag-39366
In the course of the working trip to Donetsk region, President Petro Poroshenko examined the observation tower and took part in the launch of “AEROS” - system of early detection, prevention and identification of targets, which is located in Mariupol. He also conveyed the lightly armored motor boat UMC-1000, 16 units of armored vehicles “HUMMER” and new armament.

The Head of State handed respective certificates for the equipment to the commanders of the units.

“One cannot come to the holiday with empty hands. Thus, the marines received the modernized rapid patrol armored motor boat of Ukrainian production,” Petro Poroshenko said.

The Head of State emphasized that the complex protection system of the maritime borders of our state and its maritime economic zone was being created.

“The renewed post of technical observation “Mariupol” is the example of our progress in that issue. It is equipped with modern system of early detection, prevention and identification of targets. We can find any air or water target. We can even find a swimmer,” the President emphasized.

According to him, “AEROS” is the Ukrainian-American development produced by “Ukroboronprom”. Due to the assistance, investments of our American partners, this system significantly increases the efficiency of response, as stated by the President.

“Two and a half years ago, we had been absolutely blind and had no information. Today, we strongly control the security of our borders at the distance up to 50 km in each direction,” Petro Poroshenko stressed.

“We are planning to install 5 more such complexes. They will be integrated into a single state data system of detection and analysis of water and air conditions in the Black Sea and the Sea of Azov, as well as in the basins of Dnipro and Danube,” the Head of State informed.

*************








In the course of the working trip to Donetsk region, President Petro Poroshenko took part in the ceremony of opening reconstructed bridges over Kazennyi Torets and Siverskyi Donets.

“Opening of reconstructed bridges over two rivers of Donbas - Kazennyi Torets and Siverskyi Donets is a simple and clear manifestation of revival of the country. The third, TV bridge, will help us join the solemn ceremony. This event is a good sign for the whole Ukraine and for the region in particular,” Petro Poroshenko said.

“People in the occupied territories saw that our first priority is the reconstruction of liberated Donbas, creation of normal living conditions, construction of bridges, schools, kindergartens and houses,” the President noted.

According to him, this is the priority demonstrated by the Ukrainian Government, Parliament and President.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.unian.info/war/1708716-u...ombat-casualties-near-maryinka-in-donbas.html
03 January 2017

Over the past day the invaders continued to fire at Ukrainian positions in the zone of the Anti-Terrorist Operation in all directions, the Headquarters of the Anti-Terrorist Operation reported Tuesday, adding that two military servicemen were killed and another two got wounded near the village of Maryinka as a result of weapon mishandling. 

"Militants fired 120mm mortars and weapons installed on infantry fighting vehicles on Shyrokine. 82mm mortars were fired on Shyrokine and Vodiane. Grenade launchers and small arms - on Pavlopil, Shyrokine, Maryinka, Hnutove and Lebedynske," reads the statement. 

Sniper was active near Hnutove, while anti-tank missiles were used by militants near Talakivka.


In the direction of Luhansk, the Russian occupation forces fired grenade launchers and small arms on Novozvanivkf, Lobacheve and Stanytsia Luhanska.

In the Donetsk direction - Luhanske, Severne, Avdiyivka, Troitske, and Zaitseve were shelled. 

A total of 32 militant attacks were recorded over the past day. "January 2, 2017 as a result of a violation of the rules for handling weapons, two soldiers were killed and another two were wounded in one of the military bases in the zone of the ATO near Maryinka," reads the statement.

It is noted that the authorities have launched an investigation into the deadly incident.


As UNIAN reported earlier, over the past day, four Ukrainian troops were wounded in the ATO zone.

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/394540.html

The Centre Against Terrorism and Hybrid Threats has started operating in Prague since January1, which will search for a series of fibs of the Russian Federation in the Internet and promptly expose them, DW has said.

The centre will be subordinated to the Ministry of Internal Affairs of the Czech Republic. It will be comprised of 20 people.

"Minister of Internal Affairs of the Czech Republic Milan Chovanec expects the employees of the centre will be able to report on misinformation and make the necessary changes in a few minutes after the appearance of fakes on the web," the statement says.

According to the dpa agency, the center will also struggle against the "propaganda of external forces." Observers of Prague analytical center "European values" warn of the growth of the influence of the media, controlled by the Russian state, the agency says.

One of the key tasks of the Centre for 2017 will be the defense of the parliamentary elections in the Czech Republic from an external information influence. "Prague is particularly concerned about parliamentary elections scheduled for 2017. The Czech authorities believe that Moscow will try to influence public opinion in the country to support the pro-Russian parties."


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.unian.info/war/1709801-u...ian-military-grouping-hardware-in-donbas.html
03 January 2017 

A 40,000 Russian military grouping has been formed in occupied Donbas, of which 5,000 are Russian regular troops, Ukrainian Defense Minister Stepan Poltorak said in an interview with Ukraine TV Channel 5.

"In fact, the situation was quite tense and serious in the Donbas conflict zone this year. This was due to the formation of the Russian grouping in the Anti-Terrorist Operation zone. As of today, there are about 40,000 servicemen there, of which 5,000 are regular Russian troops," he said.


According to Poltorak, Russia has massed about 600 tanks, 1,300 combat vehicles, 860 artillery systems and 300 multiple launch rocket systems in the temporarily occupied territories of Donbas.

"Of course, with this military build-up, it was very difficult to talk about peace, especially with those who do not wish to fulfill the Minsk agreements or is very aggressively against Ukraine," he said.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.unian.info/war/1710511-ukraine-reports-2-wia-in-past-24-hours.html
04 January 2017


Two Ukrainian soldiers were wounded in fighting in eastern Ukraine in the past 24 hours, according to a Ukrainian defense ministry spokesman. 

"There were two wounded in action (WIA) as a result of militant shelling," Defense Ministry speaker for Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) issues Oleksandr Motuzianyk said at a briefing in Kyiv on Wednesday, January 4, a UNIAN correspondent reported.

As UNIAN reported earlier, combined Russian-separatist forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in eastern Ukraine 39 times in the past 24 hours.


----------



## Hindustani78

Combined Russian-separatist forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in eastern Ukraine 52 times in the past 24 hours, one Ukrainian soldier was wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 





http://www.unian.info/war/1711327-russian-proxies-attack-ukraine-52-times-in-last-day-1-wia.html
In the Mariupol sector, the militants repeatedly fired mortars of different calibers on the villages of Vodiane, Lebedynske and Shyrokyne, as well as rocket-propelled grenades and small arms on the villages of Hnutove, Shyrokyne, Talakivka and Pavlopil. The occupiers also repeatedly used infantry fighting vehicles in Shyrokyne.

**********

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/394939.html
One Ukrainian serviceman has been injured as a result of attacks by illegal armed groups in Anti-Terrorist operation (ATO) zone in the Donetsk sector on Wednesday, the press centre of the ATO headquarters has said.

Since the beginning of the day, as of 18:00 p.m. on January 4, militants have fired ATO positions 32 times, the ATO staff press centre said on its page. In particular, Troyitske of the Yasynuvatsky district and Zaitceve of the Bakhmut region in the Donetsk sector were fired by 120 mm and 82-mm mortars, while the village of Luhanske of the Bakhmut district, the village of Kruta Balka of Yasynuvatsky district and the town of Avdiyivka were shelled by rocket-propelled grenades and small arms.

"In the Mariupol sector militants repeatedly fired Vodiane and Shyrokyne using mortars, rocket-propelled grenades and small arms were used to shell Hnutove, Shyrokyne, Talakivka and Pavlopil. The village of Shyrokyne was shelled by weapons of infantry combat vehicles. In the Luhansk sector the enemy fired 120-mm mortar shells at Novozvanivka, whereas Stanytsia of Luhanska was fired from rocket-propelled grenades," the statement says.

*************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/394942.html
President of Ukraine Petro Poroshenko has congratulated the Ukrainians illegally detained on the territory of Russia on New Year holidays, the Ukrainian Embassy in the Russian Federation has said.

"President of Ukraine Petro Poroshenko has congratulated Ukrainian citizens, who are illegally kept in the territory of Russia, on the New Year holidays. The Embassy of Ukraine joins the congratulations and implements the necessary measures for the speedy transfer of letters to their recipients," a statement reads posted on the embassy's Facebook page on Wednesday.

The diplomatic mission also published photocopies of these letters. The president's greetings say: "As a president, every day I am making every effort for your speedy return to Ukraine."

The president's letters are addressed to Oleh Sentsov, Oleksandr Kolchenko, Stanyslav Klykh, Mykola Karpiuk, Evhen Panov, Roman Sushchenko, Valentyn Vyhovsky. In addition, Poroshenko turned to Andriy Kolomiyets, Oleksandr Kostenko, Serhiy Lytvynov, Oleksiy Chyrniy, Rustem Vaitov, Ruslan Zeitulyaev, Nuri Primov and Ferat Saifulayev.

*********************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/395006.html
Over the past day militants have opened fire 52 times using the weapons banned by the Minsk agreements on positions of the Ukrainian military in all sectors, the ATO staff press center said on Thursday morning.

"Russian occupying forces have continued shelling our positions in all sectors. One of our soldiers has been wounded," the report says.

In the Mariupol sector militants repeatedly fired Vodiane, Lebedynske and Shyrokyne using mortars of various calibers. Grenade launchers and small arms were used for attacking Hnutove, Shyrokyne, Talakivka and Pavlopil. Invaders repeatedly fired at Shyrokyne from infantry combat vehicles.

In the Luhansk sector, 120 mm mortar shells were applied to shell at Novozvanivka and Bohuslavska, while Novo-Oleksandrivka and Stanytsia Luhansk were shelled by grenade launchers.

In the Donetsk sector the enemy attacked Troyitske with 152mm artillery fire. At the same time, Troyitske, Zaitseve and Luhanske were shelled by 120 and 82 mm mortars. The adversary repeatedly fired Luhanske, Avdiyivka and Kruta Balka using grenade launchers and small arms.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.unian.info/war/1712577-ato-hq-militants-attack-ukraine-32-times-in-last-day-1-wia.html
Combined Russian-separatist forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in eastern Ukraine 32 times in the past 24 hours, one Ukrainian soldier was wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

In the Luhansk sector, the militants fired 120mm mortars and grenade launchers of various systems on the village of Novozvanivka. They used grenade launchers in the villages of Talakivka and Stanytsia Luhanska. Additionally, a sniper was active in the village of Novotroyitske.


In the Mariupol sector, the occupiers shelled mortars on the town of Maryinka. They fired grenade launchers and small arms on the towns of Maryinka and Krasnohorivka, and the villages of Hnutove, Pavlopil, Shyrokyne, Vodiane and Novotroyitske. Furthermore, they opened fire from infantry fighting vehicles on the village of Starohnativka.

In the Donetsk sector, Russia's hybrid military force fired 152mm artillery systems on the Ukrainian positions near the village of Troyitske, as well as 82mm mortars on the town of Avdiyivka. In addition, the enemy used grenade launchers and small arms in Avdiyivka, and the village of Luhanske.
************
http://www.unian.info/war/1712696-19-ukrainian-military-killed-in-dec-2016-journalist.html

In December 2016, 19 Ukrainian soldiers were killed in the Donbas conflict zone, a Ukrainian journalist Yuriy Butusov wrote on Facebook. 

***************
UNIAN: http://www.unian.info/war/1712847-d...ve-on-different-parts-of-front-in-donbas.html

In an interview with some "foreign" journalists, he threatened again to capture Kyiv in this case, Ukrainian news Web portal OstroV has reported. Read also Savchenko says war in Donbas could be finished within two months 

At first, Zakharchenko admitted that "the military situation on the demarcation line in the territory of the "DPR" is complicated." Moreover, he directly expressed concerns that "at the moment, those units and divisions that are deployed at the forefront will certainly allow Ukraine launching several offensives on different parts of the front." In addition, he said that in the case of the Ukrainian army's offensive, he would likely "talk in Ukraine about Ukraine in Kyiv."

************
http://www.unian.info/war/1713147-ukraine-reports-1-wia-in-past-24-hours.html
One Ukrainian soldier was wounded in fighting in eastern Ukraine in the past 24 hours, according to a Ukrainian defense ministry spokesman. 

"One Ukrainian soldier was wounded in action (WIA) near the village of Novozvanivka in Luhansk region," Defense Ministry speaker for Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) issues Oleksandr Motuzianyk said at a briefing in Kyiv on Friday, January 6.

*****************




According to the command of the missile troops and artillery of the AFU Land Forces, the losses of artillery weapons for the ATO period are much less than those mentioned and are not linked to the reason indicated.

"Now the military units of the missile troops and artillery of the AFU Land Forces are fully combat-ready, equipped and able to carry out tasks as directed," the Defense Ministry stated.

************

http://www.interfax.com/newsinf.asp?pg=2&id=726160
January 06, 2017 14:14

*Ukrainian military reports shelling in country's east*
KYIV. Jan 6 (Interfax) - One Ukrainian serviceman has been injured in the military operation in the east of the country over the past 24 hours, Ukrainian Defense Ministry spokesman Oleksandr Motuzianik said.

"Over the past 24 hours there were no deaths among Ukrainian military servicemen as a result of fighting. One Ukrainian soldier was injured, this happened near the populated area of Novozvanivka," Motuzianik said at a briefing in Kyiv on Friday.

Shelling by hostile armed groups on Thursday continued in all directions, with use of heavy weapons, he said.

In particular, in the Luhansk region, the day began with firing of 152-millimeter cannons and 50 artillery shells against the Ukrainian positions near the village of Troitske, 20 mortar rounds were launched not far from Novozvanivka, Motuzianik said.

In the Donetsk region, the enemy breached truce six times, with almost all instances taking place near the town of Avdiivka and the village of Luhanske in Bakhmutka District. In both places, the enemy fired mortars, having launched 49 rounds in total.

Near Mariupol, there was shelling along the entire line of conflict, Motuzianik said.

*************


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.unian.info/war/1713887-christmas-in-donbas-42-militant-attacks-2-wia.html
Combined Russian-separatist forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in eastern Ukraine 42 times in the past 24 hours, two Ukrainian soldiers were wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 


In the Mariupol sector, the militants repeatedly fired artillery systems and mortars of different calibers on the villages of Vodiane, Shyrokyne and Pavlopil, as well as rocket-propelled grenades and small arms on the town of Maryinka, and the villages of Talakivka, Hnutove, Vodiane, Shyrokyne and Pavlopil. Additionally, enemy snipers were active in Shyrokyne and Talakivka. 

In the Luhansk sector, the occupiers used grenade launchers on the villages of Krymske, Stanytsia Luhanska, Novo-Oleksandrivka, Novotoshkivske and Novozvanivka. In the Donetsk sector, Russia's hybrid military force shelled mortars and heavy machine guns on the Ukrainian positions near the village of Luhanske and the town of Avdiyivka.

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/395301.html


The Organization for Security and Co-operation in Europe's (OSCE) Special Monitoring Mission (SMM) in Ukraine has recorded most intense violations of Donbas ceasefire near Svitlodarsk and Debaltseve.

"On the evening of 4 January, while in government-controlled Svitlodarsk (57km north-east of Donetsk), the SMM heard 66 explosions assessed as rounds of 152mm artillery, five assessed as impacts and the rest undetermined, all 8-12km south-east," the SMM said in a report as of 7:30 p.m. of January 5.

"The Mission also heard 15 shots of infantry fighting vehicle (IFV; BMP-2) cannon (30mm), eight bursts of anti-aircraft cannon (ZU-23, 23mm), and seven bursts of automatic-grenade-launcher fire, all 3-8km south-east or south-south-east. On 5 January, in the same location, the SMM heard five explosions assessed as 120mm mortar rounds, two explosions assessed as outgoing rounds of an undetermined weapon, 20 shots of IFV (BMP-2) cannon, four bursts of anti-aircraft cannon (ZU-23) and intense heavy-machine-gun and small-arms fire, all 4-8km south-south-east. The Mission also heard two undetermined explosions, 35 shots of IFV (BMP-2) cannon and intense heavy-machine-gun and small-arms fire, all 4-12km east-south-east," the SMM said.

"On the evening of 4 January, while in 'DPR'[Donetsk People's Republic]-controlled Debaltseve (58km north-east of Donetsk), the SMM heard 16 undetermined explosions 10-12km east," the SMM said.

***************************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/395317.html
A gunfight between Ukrainian military and an unlawful armed group took place after midnight near Avdiyivka, Donetsk region, the Ukrainian Defense Ministry has reported.

"A sabotage group of the adversary made up of less than ten people came 100 meters from our positions and then opened fire. Due to a well-organized response by the Armed Forces of Ukraine the attack was rebuffed and the enemy retreated," the report reads.

No Ukrainians were killed in this attack which lasted around half an hour. There is no information about casualties among the enemy.

*******************

Two Ukrainian servicemen have been injured as a result of militant shelling near the village of Novotoshkivske, Luhansk region, in the past 24 hours, Ukrainian Defense Ministry spokesman Oleksandr Motuzianik said.

Over the past 24 hours no Ukrainian soldiers have been killed in fighting, though two were injured as a result of grenade shelling near Novotoshkivske, he said at a briefing in Kyiv on Saturday.

Last night the operation's press center said two soldiers had been injured near Novotoshkivske.

***********************

Savchenko earlier wrote on her Facebook page about her plans to unveil lists of people, who were captured or disappeared in Donbas, in the near future. "The lists of prisoners-of-war and missing persons I have received as a result of the meeting in Minsk, as well as those I have gathered since my release from Russian captivity, I will publish [them] in the very near future," Savchenko wrote.

*************

*Interfax news*

20:00
Three Ukrainian servicemen injured in Donbas - Kyiv

09:52
Most ceasefire violations in Donbas recorded in Svitlodarsk, Debaltseve - OSCE SMM report

09:45
Ukrainian military report 42 shell attacks on their positions in Donbas

14:21
http://www.interfax.com/newsinf.asp?id=726200
DONETSK. Jan 7 (Interfax) - Ukrainian troops have violated truce over 250 times in the past 24 hours, the defense ministry of the self-proclaimed Donetsk People's Republic (DPR) said.

"The Ukrainian armed forces have violated ceasefire 253 times over the past 24 hours. The enemy attacked the republic with 28 artillery shells of the 122- and 152-millimeter caliber, 69 rounds of the 82- and 120-millimeter caliber, as well as 90 munitions from various types of grenade launchers. In addition, infantry fighting vehicles and small arms were used," DPR deputy operations commander Eduard Basurin said at a briefing on Saturday.

The attacks targeted ten populated areas, he said. "As a result of shelling, four private houses were damaged in the village of Kulikovo. Luckily, there were no civilian casualties. The populated area has been left without power and gas supplies. Also, the village Serhiyivka remained without light as a result of damage to the power line near the village of Sakhanka," he said.

He also said that the DPR had foiled a deadly terrorist attack. "This morning, at 7:30 a.m., two OZM-72 mines were discovered in Donetsk, planted near the location of one of the DPR people's militia units, within 40-50 centimeters from the barracks' fence. If detonated, those mines could lead to casualties among civilians who happened to be near by," Basurin said.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.unian.info/war/1714447-o...s-in-donbas-72-times-wounding-six-troops.html

In the past 24 hours, the Russian-occupation forces in Donbas have increased the number of attacks, opening fire 72 times, according to the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation. 






Six Ukrainian soldiers were wounded as a result of the attacks, the ATO Headquarters reports. In the Mariupol direction, the invaders fired 122mm artillery on Vodiane and also mortars of various calibers – on Maryinka, Pavlopil, Shyrokine and Talakivka. From grenade launchers, heavy machine guns and small arms, they fired on Pavlopil, Krasnohorivka, Maryinka, Hnutove, Starohnativka, Vodiane, Talakivka, and Shyrokine.

In the Luhansk direction, mortars of various calibres were fired at Troitske and Novo-oleksandrivka. Grenade launchers and small arms were fired on Lobacheve, Novo-oleksandrivka, Krymske, Stanytsia Luhanska, and Novozvanivka.

In the Donetsk direction, 82mm mortars and weapons installed on IFVs were fired by the invaders at Troitske. Grenade launchers and small arms were fired on Pisky, Avdiyivka, Maiorsk, Novoluhanske and Luhanske.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.unian.info/war/1714696-r...tsyzk-civilian-casualties-reported-intel.html

On January 7, the Separate anti-aircraft missile division (based in Donetsk) of the 1st Army Corps of the Armed Forces of the Russian Federation shelled residential areas in the town of Khartsyzsk, the Main Directorate of Intelligence of the Ministry of Defense of Ukraine reported. 


Casualties among the civilian population of the occupied town are reported, the statement reads.

The military intelligence says the servicemen of the Russian occupation forces continue their atrocities in the temporarily occupied territories of Donetsk and Luhansk regions of Ukraine.


On January 7, the Separate military anti-aircraft missile battalion (Donetsk) of the 1st Army Corps of the Armed Forces of Russia have shelled residential neighborhoods in the town of Khartsyzsk. The command of the 1st AC is undertaking measures to conceal the fact of shelling and civilian casualties, the intelligence report says. 
*************
http://www.unian.info/war/1715151-russian-proxies-attack-ukraine-51-times-in-last-day.html
Combined Russian-separatist forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in eastern Ukraine 51 times in the past 24 hours, according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 


In the Mariupol sector, Russia's hybrid military force fired 122mm artillery systems on the village of Shyrokyne, as well as 120mm and 82mm mortars in the town of Maryinka, and the villages of Hnutove, Troyitske, Vodiane, Talakivka and Shyrokyne. They also used rocket-propelled grenades and small arms in the town of Krasnohorivka, and the villages of Pavlopil, Hnutove and Shyrokyne. Additionally, the enemy opened fire from infantry fighting vehicles in Maryinka, and tanks in Talakivka.


In the Luhansk sector, the occupiers fired mortars of various calibers on the village of Troyitske, and rocket-propelled grenades and small arms on the villages of Novozvanivka, Lopaskyne and Stanytsia Luhanska. 

Furthermore, a sniper was active in Troyitske. In the Donetsk sector, the militants shelled 122mm artillery systems and infantry fighting vehicles on the village of Luhanske. 

They fired 82mm mortars on the town of Avdiyivka, and the villages of Maiorsk and Luhanske. In addition, they used rocket-propelled grenades and small arms in Avdiyivka, and the villages of Luhanske and Zaitseve.

**************
http://www.unian.info/war/1715272-3-ukrainian-military-mia-in-donbas-ato-hq.html
Three Ukrainian servicemen were missing in action (MIA) near the demarcation line in Donbas, according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 


"On January 8, 2017, three soldiers of a military unit, which performs tasks near the demarcation line, did not return to the place of location of the unit," the report says.


It is noted that it was impossible to contact them so far. Circumstances of the incident are being investigated.

********************



http://www.unian.info/war/1715397-ukraine-reports-5-wia-in-past-24-hours.html

Five Ukrainian soldiers were wounded in fighting in eastern Ukraine in the past 24 hours, according to a Ukrainian defense ministry spokesman. 






"There were five wounded in action (WIA) as a result of the hostilities," Defense Ministry speaker for Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) issues Oleksandr Motuzianyk said at a briefing in Kyiv on Monday, January 9, a UNIAN correspondent reported.


As UNIAN reported earlier, combined Russian-separatist forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in eastern Ukraine 51 times in the past 24 hours.

*********************
http://www.unian.info/war/1715676-ato-hq-militants-attack-ukraine-27-times-jan-9-2-wia.html
Combined Russian-separatist forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in eastern Ukraine 27 times from 00:00 to 18:00 on Monday, January 9, two Ukrainian soldiers were wounded in action (WIA), according to the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 


In the Mariupol sector, the occupiers shelled 82mm mortars on the village of Vodiane, as well as rocket-propelled grenades and small arms on the town of Maryinka, and the villages of Shyrokyne, Chermalyk and Pavlopil. The enemy also opened fire from infantry fighting vehicles on Shyrokyne, the ATO HQ said in an evening update.


In the Donetsk sector, Russia's hybrid military force fired mortars of various calibers on the town of Avdiyivka, and the villages of Zaitseve and Luhanske, and rocket-propelled grenades and heavy machine guns on Avdiyivka and the village of Opytne.

In the Luhansk sector, the militants used Grad multiple rocket missile systems near the village of Syze. They also repeatedly fired mortars on the village of Troyitske, as well as anti-tank guided missile systems on the village of Novozvanivka. Additionally, a sniper was active in Troyitske.

*********************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/395495.html
Five Ukrainian soldiers have been injured in the Anti-Terrorist operation (ATO) zone in the east of the country over the past day, Ukrainian Defense Ministry spokesman Oleksandr Motuzianyk has said.

"Over the past day no Ukrainian soldier was killed, but five were injured," he said at a briefing in Kyiv on Monday.

Motuzianyk said that in the Luhansk sector a number of cases of ceasefire violations has decreased twice - to ten cases. Of which, two shelling at Troyitske took place with the usage of mortars. In the Popasna area, near the village of Novozvanivka, illegal armed formations fired ATO positions using propelled grenades of different systems and small arms, mostly at nighttime. The enemy carried out an armed provocation in the Stanytsia Luhanska and Lopaskyne.

In the Donetsk sector the militants fired Svitlodarsk bulge, northern outskirts of Horlivka and Avdiyivska industrial zone. Heavy weaponry was used by militants in all three areas. A total of 11 enemy attacks were recorded in the Donetsk sector over the past day, including five attacks using heavy weapons.

In the Mariupol sector the most tense situation remains in the area of the Pavlopil – Shyrokyne front. "The enemy has begun provoking our military since midnight, opening fire in the direction of Ukrainian positions using rifles and heavy machine guns. Closer to the lunch time the enemy attacked Ukrainian defense lines by mortars in Hnutove, Vodiane and Shyrokyne. At dusk the militants struck an artillery strike on ATO forces in Shyrokyne and double-fired our stronghold in Talakivka from a tank," Motuzianyk said.

In the front line of Maryinka - Krasnohorivka, according to the speaker of Defense Ministry, four cases of ceasefire violation were recorded on Sunday, all of them were unaimed and with the usage of firearms. A total of 30 enemy attacks took place in the Mariupol sector over the past day, including eight attacks fired from heavy weapons.

********************

14:24
DPR denies capturing 3 Ukrainian servicemen who went missing on Sunday

14:24
Five Ukrainian servicemen injured in Donbas in past 24 hours - Ukrainian Defense Ministry

14:05
DPR observes over 500 Ukrainian army attacks in past 24 hours

12:40
LPR reports 2 truce breaches by Ukraine in past 24 hours

09:04
Kyiv reports 51 attacks on Ukrainian army positions in past 24 hours


----------



## Hindustani78

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/395541.html

The militants over the past day have fired positions of the Ukrainian military 46 times in Donbas, the press center of the ATO (Anti-Terrorist operation) wrote on its Facebook page on Tuesday morning.

"Five soldiers were wounded," a statement says.

In the Mariupol sector the enemy fired Vodiane using 82-mm mortar shells, while rocket-propelled grenades and small arms were used to fire Maryinka, Shyrokyne, Talakivka, Chermalyk, Pavlopil and Hnutove. Shyrokyne was shelled by the enemy's infantry combat vehicles.

In the Donetsk sector mortars of various calibers were used to attack Zaitseve, Avdiyivka and Luhanske. The adversary applied fire of rocket-propelled grenades and heavy machine guns on Krasnohorivka, Avdiyivka and Opytne. Luhanske was attacked by infantry combat vehicles.

In the Luhansk sector, near Syze, the militants used the BM-21 "Grad". Troyitske was repeatedly shelled by mortars, Stanytsia Luhanska and Novozvanivka by grenade launchers. Novozvanivka was also shelled from anti-tank guided missiles. Troyitske was fired on by a sniper.
*************************************

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/395633.html

People's deputy of Ukraine Nadia Savchenko on her Facebook page has unveiled lists of hostages held in the Donbas territory not controlled by Ukraine's authorities, as well as Ukrainian political prisoners held in Russian prisons and in Crimea occupied by Russia, including the list of persons, the DPR/LPR leadership wants to get from the Ukrainian side.

Savchenko on Tuesday released a list of 41 Ukrainian (with their first names, surnames and patronymics, as well as dates of birth), which are held by the DPR/LPR and confirmed by them. She also provided a list of similar information about 121 Ukrainians whom the Ukrainian side want release.


In addition, she has published a list of 524 individuals the DPR/LPR want released.

According to Savchenko, the list includes "two categories of exchange."

"The first category is our prisoners, who are located in the territory of Donetsk and Luhansk regions of Ukraine occupied by Russia. Ukrainian side filed a request for 129 people. The opposite side confirms 42 people [...] The second exchange category - Ukrainian political prisoners, who are held in Russian prisons and in Crimea occupied by Russia. There are 44 people for now," she wrote.

As reported, the Ukraine's Security Service (SBU) stated they would talk to MP Nadia Savchenko, who announced her intention to publish lists of prisoners and missing persons in Donbas, and explain to her the possible harm from the disclosure of such lists.

"Naturally, we know these lists. We are working with these lists. I can only say that there are certain laws that limit the leakage of any information related to personal data [...] We should not use this information for some selfish goals, should not manipulate these lists, engage in political campaigning," the SBU chief's adviser, Yuriy Tandit, told TV channel 112.ua on January 7.

He stressed that "in no case" should information that may "harm not only people who are there, but their friends and relatives" be released.

"Don't worry: we will work with her lawfully," Tandit said. He was responding to a question about whether the SBU will explain its position to Savchenko.

Savchenko earlier wrote on her Facebook page about her plans to unveil lists of people, who were captured or disappeared in Donbas, in the near future.

"The lists of prisoners-of-war and missing persons I have received as a result of the meeting in Minsk, as well as those I have gathered since my release from Russian captivity, I will publish [them] in the very near future," Savchenko said.


----------



## Hindustani78

15:27
DPR calls Savchenko's proposals to swap prisoners unacceptable

15:11
LPR reports Ukrainian sabotage group's attempt at breaking into republic

14:58
DPR records over 500 ceasefire breaches in its territory in past day


----------



## Hindustani78

Ukraine reports 49 militant attacks in last day Combined Russian-separatist forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 49 times in the past 24 hours, according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 






In the Mariupol sector, the occupiers fired mortars on the villages of Talakivka and Vodiane, as well as grenade launchers of various calibers were used to shell the town of Maryinka, and the villages of Talakivka, Hnutove, and Shyrokyne.

The militants used small arms in the villages of Pavlopil, Shyrokyne, and Novotroyitske. A sniper was also active in Novotroyitske. Shyrokyne was attacked by infantry fighting vehicles. Additionally, a skirmish took place near the village of Taramchuk. The attack was repelled.

In the Luhansk sector, Russia's hybrid military force used mortars and anti-tank missile systems to shell the village of Novozvanivka, as well as rocket-propelled grenades were used to attack the village of Troyitske. 

In the Donetsk sector, the militants opened fire from mortars of different calibers on the Ukrainian positions near the town of Avdiyivka, and the villages of Verkhniotoretske, Kruta Balka, Opytne, Luhanske, and Zaitseve.

Furthermore, an enemy infantry fighting vehicle attacked Opytne. "Two Ukrainian soldiers were wounded in action, one got injuries. One soldier was killed," the report says.
*************
http://www.unian.info/war/1718481-u...field-medic-captured-in-occupied-donetsk.html
A field medic from Ukrainian National Guard's military unit No. 3057 has been captured in the militant-occupied city of Donetsk, according to the Azov regiment's press service. 

The female doctor captured by Russian troops is reported to have left for the occupied city "on private business."


"No one can guarantee that the woman has kept the official and even military information undisclosed to the enemy, as this could critically undermine the combat readiness of the entire unit," the report says.

*****************

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/395803.html

Ukrainian MP Nadia Savchenko has published on her Facebook page the adjusted list of Russian military and civilians, who were convicted in Ukraine for crimes against the country committed in 2014-2016, and an additional list that was supposedly requested by the Ukrainian side.

"Here are the lists adjusted as a result of joint work with you, as of January 10, 2017. Here's what we had time to process. You can check it," she wrote on her Facebook page.

Savchenko explained that the names of those who were freed are published in blue ink, while the names of those who perished are in red.

"The orange color indicates Russians, whom the DPR (the self-proclaimed Donetsk People's Republic) is looking for. Yellow are Russians sought by the LPR the self-proclaimed Luhansk People's Republic)," the lawmaker said.

On the whole, the list of Russian military and civilians who ended up in Ukrainian prisons in 2014-2016 includes 101 names. Of these, six have been released, one is dead, 42 are wanted by the DPR, three by the LPR.

The list of persons, whom Ukraine wants to free, includes 135 names. Of them, 14 were put on this list in January 10, 2017. According to the color code, of them one person has been released and two died.

As reported, on January 10, Savchenko posted on Facebook lists of prisoners held in the Donbas territories uncontrolled by the Ukrainian authorities, Ukrainian inmates of Russian prisons, as well as list of persons the self-proclaimed Donetsk and Luhansk People's Republics wish to receive from Kyiv.

In particular, she posted a list of 41 Ukrainians containing their first, middle and last names and dates of birth, which are held by the DPR and the LPR and that were confirmed by the republics. She also presented a similar list of 121 Ukrainians requested by the Ukrainian side. In addition, she published a list of 524 people requested by the self-proclaimed Luhansk and Donetsk republics.

Yuriy Tandit, an advisor to the SBU chief, said that the lists published by Savchenko are incorrect and this step may also harm the families of persons mentioned in them.

*************
*January 11, 2017*
09:05
Kyiv reports 49 attacks on Ukrainian army positions in Donbas, 1 fatality

14:24
Two Ukrainian soldiers killed during attack on DPR positions - Donetsk


14:14
Prisoner swap may be discussed by relevant entities of Contact Group for Ukraine - Peskov (Part 2)


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.unian.info/war/1720197-escalation-in-donbas-62-militant-attacks-4-wias-in-last-day.html

Combined Russian-separatist forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 62 times in the past 24 hours with four Ukrainian soldiers reported as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

Russian proxies in the Mariupol sector used 120mm and 82mm mortars to shell the towns of Krasnohorivka and Maryinka, while rocket-propelled grenades and small arms were used to attack Maryinka, and the villages of Pavlopil, Hnutove, Hranitne, Vodiane, Novohryhorivka, Shyrokyne, and Talakivka.


Russian-backed militants in the Luhansk sector used banned 122mm artillery systems to shell the village of Troyitske. The villages of Novozvanivka and Troyitske, came under fire from 120mm and 82mm mortars grenade launchers of various systems. Infantry fighting vehicles and heavy machine guns were used in the village of Krymske, as well as small arms in the village of Stanytsia Luhanska.

In the Donetsk sector, Russia's hybrid military force resorted to 120mm and 82mm mortars to attack Ukrainian positions near the town of Avdiyivka, and the villages of Zaitseve, Novhorodske and Troyitske. They used rocket-propelled grenades and small arms to fire on the towns of Avdiyivka and Zalizne, and the villages of Maiorsk, Sieverne, Novoselivka Druha, Verkhniotoretske and Zaitseve. 

An enemy sniper was active in the village of Opytne. Additionally, Avdiyivka was attacked by infantry fighting vehicles. "Four Ukrainian soldiers were wounded in action, one got injuries. One soldier was killed," the headquarters said. 

The Minsk peace agreements on Donbas ban the use of heavy weapons whose caliber is 100mm and larger.


*********************
The Ukrainian military have advanced closer to the militant-held town of Debaltseve in Donbas, eastern Ukraine, according to civil volunteer, activist from Dnipro Yuriy Mysiahin. 

"Debaltseve is becoming closer and closer. When our guys at the forefront climb to certain heights, they already see the vicinity of Debaltseve," he wrote on Facebook.

As UNIAN reported earlier, the units of the Armed Forces of Ukraine took new positions at the so-called Svitlodarska Duha bulge within the demarcation line, without violating the Minsk peace agreements on Donbas.
*************
http://www.unian.info/war/1720721-3...d-killed-their-bodies-at-militants-media.html
Three Ukrainian servicemen who were earlier reported missing in action (MIA) near the demarcation line in Donbas have been killed, according to Serhiy, a cousin of one of the dead fighters Serhiy Sonko, Ukraine TSN news service reported. 


The military, who contacted the relatives of Sonko, told that the bodies of three Marines were kept by the militants. "Yesterday, there could be an exchange. 

The commission from Kyiv drove up to a checkpoint, was waiting for them, and then the militants wrote they would not hand over the bodies. Talks on the bodies should be held today or tomorrow," Serhiy said.

Serhiy Sonko was 23 years old. About a year ago, he decided to join the army to defend Ukraine. He was the commander of the Third Division of the Marine Corps.

At the same time, Serhiy studied at the Faculty of Law in absentia. His mother lives in Kherson, and his girlfriend resides in Mykolaiv. 

Another two dead soldiers, according to sources, were 30-year-old Serhiy and 54-year-old Mykola. As UNIAN reported earlier, on January 8, three Ukrainian servicemen were reported MIA's near the demarcation line in Donbas. A search operation lasted for a few days.

**************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/396014.html

Fighting continued in Donbas during the New Year and Christmas holidays, OSCE Special Monitoring Mission (SMM) Principal Deputy Chief Monitor in Ukraine Alexander Hug said.

SMM monitors recorded ceasefire violations in all of the 'hot spots' on January 7, Hug said at a press briefing in Kyiv on Thursday. In particular, 40 explosions of projectiles fired with grenade launchers, two explosions in the air and 56 explosions of unknown origin were recorded near the populated localities of Hnutove and Pyschevyk.

All in all, monitors recorded 336 ceasefire breaches from January 2 to January 8, 2017, Hug said, adding that half of them occurred in the Svitlodarsk area.

Truce breaches were also reported near Mariupol, Horlivka and at the Avdiyivka-Yasynuvata-Donetsk airport sector, he said.

*************************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/396025.html

Heavy weapons, including artillery systems, banned by the Minsk agreements and required to be withdrawn from the Donbas contact line, continue to be used on both sides of the frontline, OSCE Special Monitoring Mission Principal Deputy Chief Monitor Alexander Hug said.

He told a press briefing in Kyiv on Thursday that the monitors were unable to observe movement of forces in particular sectors, including the vicinity of Svitlodarsk, because the conflicting sides had cut them off from the relocation zones.

Hug said they still had drones and surveillance cameras now that the patrolling options had been limited. A drone flying over the DPR-held town of Novohryhorivka near Debaltseve saw a battery of five self-propelled howitzers, which the OSCE monitors saw firing 31 shots, he said.

The monitors observed mortars transported by military trucks to the west in the Kyiv-held town of Karlivka near Donetsk, Hug said.

The monitors are working 24/7 in the conflict zone, and technical gadgets are used for monitoring purposes at nighttime, he said.

As of today, the mission employs 688 observers, including 590 working in Eastern Ukraine, Hug said.
***************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/396036.html

Anti-Terrorist Operation military spokesman Oleksandr Motuzianyk has said Russia-backed militants claim to have found bodies dressed in military uniform in the Mariupol sector of operations, but added it's too early to say whether they are the bodies of three Ukrainian marines who went messing on January 8. He said the information must first be confirmed by expert analysis.

"If the claims from that side are that bodies have been found wearing uniforms … It's too early to say, until the corpses have been examined and identified," Motuzianyk said during a briefing on Thursday in Kyiv. He said would neither confirm nor deny the deaths of Ukrainian marines.

"It's too early to say, until the corpses are returned to the Ukrainian side and a forensic examination is conducted and the bodies are identified," he said.

Media earlier reported the deaths of Ukrainian troops and talks are underway to return the bodies to a place under control of Ukrainian troops.
*************************************


The Federal Security Service (FSB) of the Russian Federation has detained an activist of the Ukrainian Cultural Center (ECC) Andriy Vynohradov in the Russian-occupied Crimea, founder of the ECC Leonid Kuzmin has said.

"This morning, the FSB has detained the ECC activist Andriy Vynohradov," he wrote on his Facbook page on Thursday.

In his comments to the post Kuzmin said that he did not know the grounds for the activist's detention.

As reported, on February 29, 2016 coordinator of the Crimean Human Rights Group Olha Skrypnyk reported on the arrest of three activists from the ECC, which operates in Crimea, by the FSB officers on the administrative border of the annexed Crimea.

The ECC was founded in Crimea on May 2015.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.unian.info/war/1721222-osce-shows-dprs-artillery-near-svitlodarska-duha-bulge-video.html
The OSCE Special Monitoring Mission (SMM) to Ukraine has recorded a battery of self-propelled howitzers firing toward the town of Svitlodarsk. 

The mission posted a corresponding video on its YouTube channel.

"[A] battery of five self-propelled howitzers – all in violation of the Minsk agreements – firing in the direction of Svitlodarsk. In that one instance, 31 artillery rounds were fired," according to the description to the video. 

OSCE UAVs filmed barrages from howitzers over the village of Novohryhorivka, which is now controlled by the self-proclaimed "Donetsk People's Republic."

As UNIAN reported earlier, the units of the Armed Forces of Ukraine took new positions at the Svitlodarska Duha bulge within the demarcation line, without violating the Minsk peace agreements on Donbas.






****************
http://www.unian.info/war/1722311-escalation-in-donbas-78-militant-attacks-3-wias-in-last-
Combined Russian-separatist forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 78 times in the past 24 hours with three Ukrainian soldiers reported as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 


In the Mariupol sector, Russia's hybrid military force lobbed mortar shells into the villages of Vodiane and Shyrokyne where Ukrainian troops are stationed. The towns of Krasnohorivka and Maryinka, and the villages of Pavlopil, Hnutove, Vodiane and Shyrokyne came under fire from rocket-propelled grenades and small arms. 

The enemy also used an infantry fighting vehicle to attack the village of Talakivka. Additionally, a sniper was active in Shyrokyne and Talakivka. In the Luhansk sector, the occupiers used banned 152mm artillery systems to shell the town of Popasna, and the villages of Kalynove and Novozvanivka. 

They also fired 120mm and 82mm mortars on the town of Zolote, and the villages of Sentianivka, Novozvanivka, and Krymske. Further, rocket-propelled grenades and small arms were used to attack the villages of Novozvanivka and Novo-Oleksandrivka.

In the Donetsk sector, the militants used 120mm and 82mm mortars to shell the villages of Luhanske, Troyitske, and Zaitseve. What is more, they fired rocket-propelled grenades and small arms on the Ukrainian positions near the town of Avdiyivka, and the villages of Kamianka, Luhanske, Zaitseve, and Troyitske. Luhanske was also attacked by an enemy infantry fighting vehicle. 

As was reported earlier, Russia's militants on Wednesday, January 11, launched 62 recorded attacks in Donbas resulting in four Ukrainian soldiers wounded in action.

***********************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/396253.html

Some 31 Russian servicemen have been convicted for waging an aggressive war against Ukraine, TV Channel 5 has reported with reference to Ukraine's Chief Military Prosecutor Anatoliy Matios.

"We have judges' verdicts at our disposal against the Russian military. Everyone saw Alexandrov and Yerofeyev - they were sentenced to 12 and 14 years and did not appeal these verdicts, as they were exchanged. What does this mean? It means they have acknowledged their war, and that they were involved in an aggressive war against our state on the territory of our state – this is an irrefutable proof. And I could provide a lot of such facts … 57 people were sentenced, 31 of them - the Russian military. These are court sentences of the Ukrainian legislature. In fact indictments were brought to the court against 27 people," Matios said.

**************************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/396300.html

The National Radio and TV Council (NRTC) of Ukraine on January 12 issued a permit to broadcast using radio frequency of 873 kHz on the territory of the Anti-Terrorist operation (ATO) in the town of Chasiv Yar in the Donetsk region, the NRTC press service said.

"During the daytime Ukrainian radio with the power of 50 kW will be broadcast to the following territories: Kostiantynivka, Kramatorsk, Dymytriv, Artemivsk, Lysychansk and most of the occupied territories, including the city of Donetsk, Horlivka, Makiyivka, Torets, Shakhtarsk, Torez, Yenakiyeve, Debaltseve, Brianka, Alchevsk. At night the signal coverage will be much better - it will cover all the occupied regions of Donetsk and Luhansk regions," the press service quoted the National Council member Serhiy Kostynsky as saying.

He also said that Broadcasting, Radio Communications & Television Concern (BRT) is changing the antenna design which will be transmitting a signal. The issue with the transmitter is being resolved. According to rough estimates, it will be technically possible to launch the broadcasting within three months.

Thus, the inhabitants of the occupied territories and controlled territories will be able to listen to news programs of the "Ukrainian Radio," as well as programs developed in partnership with the "Voice of Donbas" and "Radio Liberty", which are adapted for the residents of the occupied areas of Donetsk and Luhansk regions.

*************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/396349.html
Three Ukrainian servicemen have been wounded in the Anti-Terrorist operation (ATO) zone in eastern Ukraine in the past 24 hours, Ukrainian Defense Ministry spokesman for military issues Oleksandr Motuzianyk has said.

"No Ukrainian servicemen died in the hostilities over the past day but three suffered injuries; that happened near Popasna," he told a press briefing in Kyiv on Friday.

************************************


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.unian.info/war/1724147-m...l-ukraine-positions-62-times-in-past-day.html
11:40, 14 January 2017





Over the last day, on January 13, Russian-backed militants fired 62 times on Ukrainian positions in the zone of the Anti-Terrorist Operation in Donbas, leaving one soldier wounded, according to the ATO HQ press service. 

According to the report, in the Mariupol direction, Russian-occupation forces mortared Shyrokine and Vodiane. They also used grenade launchers, heavy machine guns and small arms firing on Hnutove, Talakivka, Pavlopil, Vodiane, Berezove, Novotroitske. 

Snipers were active near Hnutove while an enemy IFV was shooting at Shyrokine and Maryinka. 

In the Donetsk direction, the militants fired 122mm artillery and 82mm mortars on Verhnetoretske.

They fired on Luhanske, Severne, Zaitseve, Yuzhne, Novgorodske, Troitske, Kamenka, and Avdiyivka from grenade launchers and small arms. A sniper was shooting at Kamenka. In the Luhansk direction, 152mm and 122mm artillery was used by Russian occupation troops in shelling Novozvanivka and Troitske.

On Novo-oleksandrivka, Novozvanivka, Valuiske, and Stariy Aydar they fired from 120mm and 82mm mortars. Grenade launchers and small arms were used by the invaders shooting on Ukrainian positions near Stanytsia Luhanska, Novozvanіvka, and Valuiske. 

A sniper was active near Krymske, according to the ATO Headquarters.




****************

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/396514.html
One soldier of the Armed Forces of Ukraine was wounded in the anti-terrorist operation (ATO) zone in the east of the country over past 24 hours, spokesman for the Defense Ministry for ATO matters Oleksandr Motuzianyk has said.

"Last day one Ukrainian soldier was wounded, no killed. This happened in the settlement of Zaitseve," he said at a briefing in Kyiv.

******************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/396517.html

Foreign experts since the beginning of reforming the Ukrainian Armed Forces have trained 862 Ukrainian instructors, Speaker of the Ministry of Defense Dmytro Hutsuliak has said.

"One of the main areas of training under NATO standards is training Ukrainian instructors with the participation of foreign specialists. Some 862 Armed Forces instructors have passed such training," he said at a briefing in Kyiv.

Hutsuliak said within the framework of reforming the training system under NATO standards since May 2016, highly mobile airborne troops have started training a battle battalion group under the Striker program.

According to the ministry speaker, last year the intensity of military exercises increased significantly.

"If in 2013-2014 tactical brigade-level exercises were not conducted at all, some 15 such exercises were conducted in 2015 and 20 in 2016. The scale of training this year is also evidenced by more than 200 battalion tactical exercises and 190 operational training events," he said.

************************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/396526.html
Ukrainian Armed Forces General Staff Chief Viktor Muzhenko has met with Deputy Chief Monitor of the OSCE Special Monitoring Mission (SMM) to Ukraine Alexander Hug and drew the attention of international observers to the increased number of attacks on Ukrainian positions in the ATO zone on part of Russian occupation forces.

According to the Defense Ministry's press service, the chief of staff stressed the importance of raising the capacity of the OSCE SMM in monitoring the situation and the implementation of the Minsk agreements.

Muzhenko noted in December 2016 and January 2017 the occupation forces committed 1,730 violations of the ceasefire, during which they used weapons banned by the Minsk agreements 693 times. About 60% of attacks on Ukrainian positions take place in the evening and night time when OSCE SMM patrols are not observing.

According to Muzhenko, the efficient operation of the OSCE SMM in conflict areas should lead to the reduction of tension, preservation of the lives of civilians and prevent casualties among the personnel of the Armed Forces of Ukraine.

*******************


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.unian.info/war/1724776-u...-in-donbas-in-past-day-with-1-kia-3-wias.html
Combined Russian-separatist forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 60 times in the past 24 hours with one Ukrainian soldier reported as killed in action (KIA) and three as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

The villages of Shyrokyne, Slavne and Vodiane and the town of Maryinka in the Mariupol sector in Donetsk region came under mortar fire. Grenade launchers and small arms were used to shell the villages of Hnutove, Talakivka, Shyrokyne, Pavlopil, and Starohnativka. 

The villages of Novomykhailivka and Slavne were attacked by infantry fighting vehicles. A sniper would open fire on the town of Krasnohorivka. What is more, Russian occupation forces stationed in the Donetsk sector used banned 122mm artillery systems to shell the village of Luhanske, the ATO HQ said.

"Mortars were used to attack the villages of Kamyanka, Myronivske, Zaitseve, and the town of Avdiyivka. They also fired grenade launchers and small arms on the villages of Mayorsk, Zaitseve, Novoselivka Druha, Kruta Balka, Novhorodske, and Avdiyivka. The village of Troyitske was attacked by an infantry fighting vehicle," it said.


The occupiers used 152mm artillery systems, which are proscribed under the Minsk agreements, to shell the village of Novozvanivka in the Luhansk sector. Further, the villages of Novotoshkivske and Novozvanivka came under mortar fire. 

"Antitank missile systems were used to attack the villages of Krymske and Novo-Oleksandrivka, while grenade launchers and small arms were fired on the villages of Orikhove and Lobacheve. A sniper would open fire on the village of Stanytsia Luhanska," it said.

*************

17:23
Ukrainian commandos become increasingly active in Crimea - Patrushev

09:16
Russia allows Ukraine to conduct military inspection in Rostov region on Jan 16 - 19 - Russian Defense Ministry


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.unian.info/war/1725381-escalation-in-donbas-60-militant-attacks-1-wia-in-last-day.html
Combined Russian-separatist forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 60 times in the past 24 hours with one Ukrainian soldier reported as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

In the Mariupol sector, the militants shelled 122mm artillery systems on the village of Hnutove, as well as mortars of various calibers on the town of Krasnohorivka, and the villages of Pavlopil and Shyrokyne. They also used rocket-propelled grenades, heavy machine guns and small arms in Pavlopil, Hnutove, Shyrokyne and Krasnohorivka. Additionally, a sniper was active in Shyrokyne and the town of Maryinka.

In the Luhansk sector, Russia's hybrid military force fired 120mm and 82mm mortars on the villages of Novozvanivka and Troyitske. Novozvanivka was also attacked with the use of rocket-propelled grenades and small arms. Furthermore, the occupiers fired anti-tank missile systems on the town of Zolote, and the villages of Stanytsia Luhanska and Novo-Oleksandrivka. In the Donetsk sector, the enemy used 152mm artillery systems in the town of Avdiyivka. 

The militants also fired mortars of various calibers on the villages of Novhorodske and Dolomitne, as well as rocket-propelled grenades, heavy machine guns and small arms on Avdiyivka, and the villages of Zaitseve, Novhorodske and Verkhniotoretske.

*************
http://www.unian.info/war/1726382-m...of-large-scale-winter-fighting-in-donbas.html
Hostilities that were observed in the area of the Svitlodarska Duha bulge in Donbas late December 2016 were just combat reconnaissance, and this is not about any offensive for the time being, Russian military expert Pavel Felgenhauer said in an interview with Online.ua. 

"It is possible to fight now and perform large-scale combat missions. But, will they fight or will the confrontation remain at the level of occasional shooting and clashes? Most likely, they will not fight. Although I can't give you any guarantee, since I do not participate in drafting operational plans," the expert said.

In his opinion, the winter fighting season will continue in its current mode. Earlier, a Ukrainian volunteer Yuriy Mysyagin reported that Ukrainian soldiers from the 54th Brigade had advanced in the area of the Svitlodarska Duha bulge on January 11.

***************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/396823.html

The process of freeing the hostages remains blocked by representatives of certain areas of Donetsk and Luhansk regions (ORDLO), they still hold in prisons minors, who are accused of sabotage, First Deputy Chair of the Verkhovna Rada, Ukraine's representative in the humanitarian subgroup of the Trilateral Contact Group on Donbas Iryna Gerashchenko has said.

"Despite the promise to free teenagers accused of sabotage by Christmas holidays, ORDLO still holds juveniles in prison. This is what militants' promise is worth. Despite the appeal of leaders of the Normandy format and the trilateral contact group to free hostages before the New Year holidays, and a gesture of goodwill by the Ukrainian side – a unilateral handover of 15 people, the release of the hostages is still blocked," Gerashchenko wrote on her Facebook page on Monday after a meeting of the Trilateral Contact Group in Minsk.

At the same time, representatives of the self-proclaimed Donbas republics said that their gesture of goodwill was the transfer of Taras Kolodiy and two women, whose fate was discussed in Minsk.

"And now they are again pushing for an immediate amnesty as a prerequisite for the release and transfer of nearly 700 people in exchange for 50 hostages," Gerashchenko said.

"The Ukrainian side insists on the immediate unlocking of the talks on the release of the hostages. We noted those realistic compromises proposed a few months ago, which could unlock the release process," Gerashchenko.

**************
18:57
Ceasefire violations recorded at contact line in Donbas - OSCE special representative

18:37
Skype conference over Donbas prisoner release scheduled for Jan 18, Kyiv says

15:04
DPR reports attacks on two villages

11:36
Three subgroups of Contact Group for Ukraine meet in Minsk


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.unian.info/war/1731727-u...sian-fighter-near-mariupol-amid-id-check.html

A citizen of the Russian Federation who was identified as a fighter against the Armed Forces of Ukraine has been detained by Ukrainian troops near the Ukrainian-controlled strategic port city of Mariupol in Donetsk region. 






A member of the Russian occupation forces was detained near Ukrainian army positions in the Mariupol sector on January 18, 2017," the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) headquarters said on Wednesday.

"It was established during an ID check that the man is a citizen of the Russian Federation, registered in the town of Kurganinsk, Krasnodar Krai. He also had documents that prove he is a member of an illegal armed formation of the self-proclaimed Donetsk People's Republic," the ATO HQ said.

The ATO HQ earlier reported about 30 militant attacks on Ukrainian positions from 00:00 to 18:00 local time on Wednesday, January 18.

The village of Talakivka in the Mariupol sector came under mortar fire. Russia's hybrid military forces also used grenade launchers and small arms to shell the villages of Slavne, Pavlopil, Hnutove, Talakivka, Novotroyitske, Shyrokyne, and Vodiane. Further, Novotroyitske was under sniper fire.

Two Ukrainian soldiers were wounded in action over the period under review.


----------



## Hindustani78

20 January 2017
http://www.unian.info/war/1733996-russian-proxies-attack-ukraine-19-times-in-last-day.html

Combined Russian-separatist forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 19 times in the past 24 hours, according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

In the Mariupol sector, the occupiers fired rocket-propelled grenades and small arms on the villages of Hnutove, Vodiane and Shyrokyne, the report reads. 

In the Donetsk sector, the militants used the same types of weapons in the town of Avdiyivka, and the villages of Luhanske and Zaitseve.

In the Luhansk sector, Russia's hybrid military force repeatedly shelled 120mm mortars on the village of Krymske, as well as rocket-propelled grenades on the village of Novozvanivka.

**********
http://www.unian.info/war/1733706-h...krainian-armys-avdiyivka-positions-video.html

Hand-grenade throw: Russia hybrid troops near Ukrainian army's Avdiyivka positions (Video)

The Russian hybrid military forces have approached Ukrainian positions in Donbas as close as a "throw of a hand grenade" amid a recent fight on January 19 near the town of Avdiyivka whose industrial zone is under fire almost 24/7, according to Channel 2+2. 

"Being shielded by mortars and grenade launchers, the terrorists have approached the positions of the Armed Forces of Ukraine as close as a throw of a hand grenade," journalists from the channel's Spetskor program, who visited the site, have reported. 

One of such grenades hit a Ukrainian trench shelter, and miraculously there were no casualties. Ukrainian soldiers had to fire back to ward off the enemy as far as to the occupied town of Yasynuvata.


Ukrainian soldiers say that the enemy conducted a troop rotation near Avdiyivka early this year, and the "Sparta" terrorist battalion is now holding positions there. 

This night near Avdiyivka will be hard, Ukrainian army members predict.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=143&v=Hsglw9zACfw

15:57
DPR reports death of 2 militiamen in attacks over past week

http://www.interfax.com/newsinf.asp?pg=3&id=728875
LUHANSK. Jan 20 (Interfax) - The Ukrainian military shelled the territory of the self-proclaimed Luhansk People's Republic (LPR) 24 times in the past week, LPR people's militia chief department Oleg Anashchenko said.

"The Ukrainian army committed 24 ceasefire violations over the period from January 14 to January 20. The strikes involved 122mm artillery weapons and 120mm and 82mm mortars that are banned by the Minsk agreements. BMP-1[infantry fighting vehicle] weapons, ZU-23-2 [anti-aircraft gun], SPG, RPG, AGS weapons and small arms," he told reporters on Friday.

A total of 540 projectiles and mines were fired against LPR territory, he said.

The Ukrainian side shelled LPR people's militia positions near the populated localities of Kalynivka, Lohvynove, Nizhne Lozove, Lozove, Kalynove, Smele, Sokolniki, Dolhe, as well as near the Prince Igor Monument in the vicinity of Stanytsia Luhanska, Anashchenko said.

For its part, the Kyiv-appointed Luhansk region state administration recorded four truce violations along the entire contact line in the past day. The number of shelling incidents has been declining, it said.

The Luhansk region state administration said on its Facebook account on Friday that 120mm mortars, anti-aircraft guns and automatic grenade launchers had been used against Ukrainian military positions near Krymske in the Novoaidar district.

Automatic grenade launchers were also fired on the village of Novozvanivka in the Popasna district.

Militia units used under-barrel grenade launchers and small arms against the Ukrainian army's fortifications near Stanytsia Luhanska after midnight.

**************

10:23
Yelenivka village in Donbas shelled - DPR


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.unian.info/war/1735557-a...s-in-donbas-on-friday-one-soldier-killed.html
The Headquarters of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) in Donbas has reported about 10 attacks on Ukrainian positions on Friday, one Ukrainian soldier was killed. 







In particular, the villages of Pavlopil, Talakivka and Hnutove in the Mariupol sector came under fire from grenade launchers and small arms. The village of Taramchuk was attacked by an infantry fighting vehicle. Sniper fire was opened on the village of Novotroyitske.


The Russian hybrid military forces used grenade launchers and small arms to shell the town of Avdiyivka and the village of Novoselivka Druha in the Donetsk sector.


In the Luhansk sector, they also fired grenade launchers and small arms on the villages of Syze and Stanytsia Luhanska. 

"In total, there were 10 barrages. One soldier was killed in action," the ATO HQ said.

****************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/397818.html

Ukraine together with Canada and Denmark have carried out the inspection on the territory of Rostov region of Russia which has exposed Russia's violations of the Vienna Document (2011) on Confidence and Security-Building Measures and Disarmament in Europe, the General Staff of the Armed Forces of Ukraine has reported.

"The multinational inspection team has confirmed the non-compliance by the Russian Federation with the clauses of the Vienna Document in terms of the provision of information on military forces to all OSCE participating states," Head of the Public Relations Department of the General Staff of the Armed Forces of Ukraine Colonel Bohdan Senyk told Interfax-Ukraine on Friday.

************

16:40
DPR reports 12 deaths of militiamen in Jan

15:57
DPR reports death of 2 militiamen in attacks over past week


----------



## Hindustani78

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/397955.html
21.01.2017
One soldier of the Armed Forces of Ukraine was killed in the anti-terrorist operation (ATO) zone in the east of the country over past 24 hours, spokesman for the Defense Ministry for ATO matters Oleksandr Motuzianyk has said.

"Last day one Ukrainian soldier was killed, no wounded," he said at a briefing in Kyiv.

Earlier ATO headquartered reported that one serviceman was killed.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.unian.info/war/1736201-a...1-times-jan-21-mostly-in-mariupol-sector.html
Combined Russian-separatist forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in eastern Ukraine 21 times from 00:00 to 18:00 on Saturday, January 21, according to the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 






In the Mariupol sector, the occupiers fired mortars on the village of Vodiane, as well as rocket-propelled grenades and small arms on the villages of Lebedynske, Novohryhorivka, Vodiane, Talakivka and Shyrokyne, the ATO HQ said in an evening update.


In the Donetsk sector, the militants used grenade launchers and small arms in the villages of Zaitseve and Novhorodske. 

In the Luhansk sector, the enemy shelled mortars on the village of Troyitske, as well as rocket-propelled grenades and small arms on the villages of Novo-Oleksandrivka and Novozvanivka.
*********************
http://www.unian.info/war/1736396-ukraine-reports-attacks-in-all-sectors-in-donbas-in-past-day.html
Shelling of Ukrainian positions in Donbas was reported in all sectors in the past day, with the total number of attacks on Ukrainian troops reaching 33 instances, according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) headquarters.






In particular, the village of Vodiane in the Mariupol sector came under mortar fire, the ATO HQ said. Further, Russia's hybrid military force used grenade launchers and small arms to fire on the villages of Pavlopil, Lebedynske, Hranitne, Novohryhorivka, Vodiane, Talakivka, and Shyrokyne. Lebedynske was also under sniper fire.


Grenade launchers and small arms were also used by the Russian proxies to attack the town of Avdiyivka, and the villages of Zaitseve and Novhorodske in the Donetsk sector. 

The village of Troyitske in the Luhansk sector came under mortar fire, while grenade launchers and small arms were used to shell the villages of Novo-Oleksandrivka, Valuyske, and Novozvanivka.

A total of 33 attacks on the Ukrainian army were registered in the period under review. The ATO HQ reported that there had been no casualties in the past day.

***************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/397960.html
A meeting of non-affiliated deputy Nadia Savchenko with the leaders of the self-proclaimed Donetsk and Luhansk Republics (DPR and LPR), Alexander Zakharchenko and Igor Plotnitsky, was organized by Head of the captive liberation center from the Ukrainian side Volodymyr Ruban.

Ruban gave the information in an interview with Hromadske TV.

"When an occasion recurred I organized the meeting in Minsk [between Savchenko, Zakharchenko and Plotnitsky]," he said, adding that the meeting was not a secret.

Earlier Savchenko confirmed that on December 7, 2016 she was in Minsk where she met with Zakharchenko and Plotnitsky. She said she acted with the agreement of Ukraine's Security Service and her main goal was to resolve the prisoner exchange issue. She said she sees these talks as the need to broaden 'the Minsk format'.

On December 15, 2016, a group of MPs from various factions of the Verkhovna Rada, who are members of the national security and defense parliamentary committee drew up a draft resolution on expulsion of Savchenko from the committee.

The regulations parliamentary committee on January 18, 2017 recommended making a decision on the draft resolution on expulsion of Savchenko from the national security and defense committee via voting in the session hall.

*****************************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/397965.html

Head of the Security Service of Ukraine (SBU) Vasyl Hrytsak has said that SBU has prevented an assassination attempt on a Ukrainian deputy and Russian intelligence agencies were involved in it.

"Yesterday in Kyiv an assassination attempt on of a deputy was prevented," Hrytsak said at a briefing in Kyiv on Saturday.

He said that Russian intelligence agencies were involved in it.

Hrytsak also said that two persons were detained. They are suspected of committing this crime. They were reporting to their curator in Russia.

He said that painstaking preparations for committing the crime were made.

As for the mode how to commit the assassination attempt, he said that it would have been committed using a self-made explosive device: two options – to install it under a car or to explode it when the car is running.

The delinquents were working out an escape to Russia after committing the crime, Hrytsak said.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.unian.info/war/1736717-ato-hq-update-four-wounded-in-action-24-attacks-on-sunday.html
Russia-controlled militants of illegal armed formations in Donbas violated the ceasefire 24 times from 00:00 to 18:00 local time on Sunday, January 22, resulting in four Ukrainian soldiers wounded in action, according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

"The occupiers used grenade launchers, large-caliber machine guns and small arms to fire on the villages of Lebedynske, Chermalyk, Shyrokyne, Vodiane, and the town of Maryinka in the Mariupol sector. Further, Maryinka, and the village of Novotroyitske and the town of Krasnohorivka were under sniper fire," the ATO HQ wrote on Facebook on Sunday evening. 

The villages of Novo-Oleksandrivka and Novozvanivka in the Luhansk sector came under fire from grenade launchers and small arms. "In the Donetsk sector, the Russian occupation forces used 120mm mortars today to shell the village of Pisky [close to the ruined Donetsk airport]. 

A sniper was also active there. Grenade launchers and small arms were used to attack the villages of Novhorodske and Zaitseve, and the town of Avdiyivka," the update said.* "In total, there were 24 attacks. Four servicemen were wounded in action," the ATO HQ added.*

As UNIAN reported earlier, shelling of Ukrainian positions in Donbas was reported in all sectors on Saturday, January 21, with the total number of attacks on Ukrainian troops reaching 33 instances. 

The Mariupol sector alone saw 15 attacks. In particular, three skirmishes between Ukrainian troops and Russian-backed militants were reported in Avdiyivka's industrial zone on Saturday. Each of them lasted at least an hour.

**************
http://www.unian.info/war/1737067-a...to-partially-withdraw-troops-from-donbas.html
Adviser to Ukraine's Interior Ministry, Ilya Kiva, claims Russian troops have started to partially withdraw from Donbas, rolling back to Russian territory, according to TV Channel 112. 

"Russia has now started to partially withdraw its troops. It has begun, and there's a move. But it has created very good logistics recently that if the Ukrainian army starts to advance or if there is a political or individual will, they will mass as well," he said, Channel 112 reported.

According to Kiva, claiming his statement is proven by intelligence data, the Russian troops are gradually moving away from Donbas to Russia, and this indicates that the Kremlin is weakening its control over these areas.

Earlier, Ukraine's Minister of Internal Affairs Arsen Avakov said that Ukraine's task for 2017 is to retake the internationally recognized state borders in Donbas, and the long-term plans include the return of Russia-annexed Crimea.

*************
http://www.unian.info/war/1737177-u...onbas-mortars-heavy-machine-guns-snipers.html
The combined Russian-separatist forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 41 times in the past 24 hours with four Ukrainian soldiers reported as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

In the Mariupol sector, the occupiers fired heavy machine guns and small arms on the Ukrainian positions near the town of Maryinka, and the villages of Talakivka, Lebedynske, Hnutove, Pavlopil, Chermalyk, Shyrokyne, and Vodiane. Enemy snipers were also active in the towns of Maryinka and Krasnohorivka, and the village of Novotryitske.

In the Luhansk sector, the militants used grenade launchers and small arms in the villages of Valuiske, Krymske, Novo-Oleksandrivka, Novozvanivka, and Stanytsia Luhanska," the report says. In the Donetsk sector, Russia's military hybrid force used banned 120mm mortars to shell the village of Pisky. 

A sniper was also active there. "The town of Avdiyivka and the villages of Novhorodske, Luhanske and Zaitseve were attacked with the use of rocket-propelled grenades and small arms," the press center said.

*************
http://www.unian.info/war/1737277-ato-hq-doubts-disengagement-in-stanytsia-luhanska-soon.html

Ukrainian Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) press officer Leonid Matiukhin has said the ATO Headquarters doubts that the disengagement of forces and military equipment in the village of Stanytsia Luhanska in eastern Ukraine will take place in the near future, according to TV Channel 112.

***********
http://www.unian.info/war/1737711-tuka-says-who-will-fight-in-donbas-if-russia-leaves.html
Ukrainian Deputy Minister for temporarily occupied territory and internally displaced people George Tuka says that if Russia takes a final decision to withdraw its regular troops from Donbas, they account for about 30% of those who are fighting there, while the rest are non-controlled groups, according to TV Channel 112 Ukraine. 

"According to different estimates, their share is about 30% of the combatants who are in Ukrainian territory. Another 30% are the so-called "Cossacks" and various groups that are often non-controlled. And the remaining 30% are those Ukrainian citizens who continue fighting against the Ukrainian government," he said, Channel 112 Ukraine reported. 

Russia reduces financial assistance to the quasi-formations in Donbas every month, Tuka said. He also added that Russian financial injections in occupied Crimea had also decreased. As UNIAN reported earlier, Adviser to Ukraine's Interior Ministry, Ilya Kiva, claimed Russian troops had started to partially withdraw from Donbas, rolling back to Russian territory.

**********

16:02
Four Ukrainian soldiers wounded in Donbas in past 24 hours - Ukrainian Defense Ministry (Part 2)

http://www.interfax.com/newsinf.asp?pg=10&id=729292
January 23, 2017 11:59

*Ukrainian army attacks Donbas' Zaitseve - local authorities*
DONETSK. Jan 23 (Interfax) - The Ukrainian army attacked the Zaitseve neighborhood on the northern outskirts of Horlivka, damaging a residential building, local authorities said.

"An attack conducted from Ukrainian positions began in the evening [on Sunday] and shells hit the residential area during the night. So far, we can confirm that one house was hit directly at 159 Poletayeva Street. Fortunately, there are no casualties," Zaitseve administration head Irina Dikun told Interfax on Monday.

She said the damage might be larger as the area had not been fully examined.

***********


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.unian.info/war/1739091-r...times-in-last-day-using-banned-artillery.html

The combined Russian-separatist forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 51 times in the past 24 hours with two Ukrainian soldiers reported as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 


In the Mariupol sector, the militants repeatedly used 120mm and 82mm mortars to shell the towns of Krasnohorivka and Maryinka, and the village of Shyrokyne.

"The enemy fired rocket-propelled grenades and small arms on the villages of Pavlopil, Hnutove, Talakivka, Novotroyitske, Shyrokyne, Vodiane, and Lebedynske. Additionally, snipers were active in Novotroyitske and Shyrokyne," the report says.


In the Luhansk sector, the occupiers used banned 122mm artillery systems, and 120mm and 82mm mortars to attack the village of Troyitske. The village of Novozvanivka and the town of Popasna came under mortar fire. 

"The militants opened fire from grenade launchers, heavy machine guns and small arms on the villages of Krymske, Troyitske, Novozvanivka, Novo-Oleksandrivka, as well as Stanytsia Luhanska, where the disengagement of forces was scheduled to take place," the press center said. 

In the Donetsk sector, Russia's hybrid military force used banned 120mm mortars to attack the village of Luhanske, while rocket-propelled grenades and small arms were fired on the town of Avdiyivka, and the villages of Zaitseve and Opytne.

A sniper was active in the village of Pisky. Furthermore, Luhanske was attacked by infantry fighting vehicles.

Head of the Information Resistance Group, military analyst and Member of Parliament Dmytro Tymchuk says that the probability of a full-scale Russian invasion of Ukraine remains high. 

Russia continues massing its troops on the border with Ukraine, and these forces could be engaged to invade, he said. 

"We see now that in addition to the ATO zone, there are virtually two new armies on our eastern borders, and three new divisions have been formed on the basis of the armies," he added.

Paratroopers from the 81st separate airmobile brigade of the Airborne Forces of Ukraine performed combat training tasks as an "offensive" under cover of regular artillery units, as well as under conditions of enemy artillery shelling.
























http://www.mil.gov.ua/en/news/2017/...ent-of-rf-division-on-the-ukrainian-boundary/
The multinational inspection group of Ukraine along with Canadian and Danish inspectors confirms deployment of the Russian division in the region near the Ukrainian State Boundary. Col. Oleksiy Vershyhora who led this group stated it during a briefing in Kyiv.

“Ukrainian, Canadian, and Danish inspectors saw that RF was actively deploying the *150th motorized rifle division of 10 500 persons near the Ukrainian boundary. * According to the Russian party, the division will be completely formed by December 2017”, Col. Vershyhora said.

Moreover, according to the officer, the inspection group found and visually confirmed concentration of different artillery systems near Novocherkask.

He also said the Russian party limited the area for helicopter inspection over military airfields and training fields to 25 km along the Ukrainian boundary, then the flights were cancelled, so the inspectors moved by roads.

He reminded that under the Vienna Documents 2011 the inspectors would be revising the received information during 14 days. They will send it through official channels to the OSCE countries, including to Russian Federation.

_PA Directorate of the Armed Forces of Ukraine_


----------



## Hindustani78

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/398826.html
One Ukrainian soldier has been wounded in the Anti-Terrorist operation (ATO) zone in the east of the country over the past day, Ukrainian Defense Ministry spokesman Oleksandr Motuzianyk has said.

"Over the past day no Ukrainian soldier has been killed, but one soldier wounded in Krasnohorivka," he said at a briefing in Kyiv on Wednesday.

Motuzianyk said that in the Luhansk sector the hostilities were conducted in Popasniansky district. The enemy actively used heavy weapons - guns and mortars, firing 30 mines and several artillery shells on ATO positions.

Over the past day, a total of 11 enemy attacks took place in the Luhansk sector, including heavy weapons.

In the Donetsk sector the most difficult situation is preserved in Avdiyivka industrial zone. The militants had been intermittently conducting a massive fire on ATO positions for about four hours.

***********
18:18
Donetsk militias say Yasynuvata environs come under mortar fire

18:17
LPR blames Kyiv for again disrupting pullback of troops from contact line near Stanytsia Luhanska

16:59
Kyiv calls on Russia to release Ukrainian citizen Sushchenko promptly - Ukrainian Foreign Ministry

15:22
Lavrov sees no sign of Kyiv's ability to reach agreements on Donbas (Part 2)

11:52
Donbas conflicting parties trade shelling accusations


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.unian.info/war/1743167-ato-hq-occupiers-in-donbas-use-grads-ifvs-1-wia-in-last-day.html

The combined Russian-separatist forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 48 times in the past 24 hours with one Ukrainian soldier reported as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters.

In the Mariupol sector, the militants used banned 122mm artillery systems, and 120mm and 82mm mortars to attack the towns of Krasnohorivka and Maryinka, and the villages of Zhovte, Berezove, Vodiane, and Shyrokyne. "The occupiers attacked Krasnohorivka, using Grad multiple rocket missile systems. 

They also fired rocket-propelled grenades and small arms on Maryinka, and the villages of Pavlopil, Hnutove, Vodiane, Shyrokyne, and Novotroyitske. Snipers were active in Novotroyitske and Maryinka. Additionally, Shyrokyne was attacked by infantry fighting vehicles (IFVs)," the report says.

In the Luhansk sector, Russia's hybrid military force used 120mm and 82mm mortars to shell the villages of Troyitske and Novozvanivka, while rocket-propelled grenades, heavy machine guns and small arms were fired on the villages of Orikhove, Zhovte, and Novozvanivka.

In the Donetsk sector, the militants opened fire from 120mm and 82mm mortars on the town of Avdiyivka, and the villages of Zaitseve and Troyitske. Further, Avdiyivka, and the villages of Luhanske and Zaitseve came under fire from grenade launchers of various systems, heavy machine guns and small arms.

"One Ukrainian soldier was wounded in action, two got injuries," the ATO HQ said.

**********
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/399033.html
Nineteen officials from the Security Service of Ukraine (SBU) were killed in action in eastern Ukraine, SBU chief Vasyl Hrytsak said.

"Unfortunately, the war has claimed the lives of many SBU officials. A total of 19 officials were killed in action during the war in the eastern part of our country. Over 100 were wounded," Hrytsak said in Kyiv on Thursday during the celebrations of the 25th anniversary of the creation of the Academy of the Security Service of Ukraine.

***********************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/399053.html
The Trilateral Contact Group (TCG), which met by video link on Thursday, discussed the situation around a Donetsk filtering station, with Ukraine insisting on security compliance being the main element of the Minsk peace process, according to Darka Olifer, spokesperson for ex-president Leonid Kuchma, who represents Ukraine in the TCG.

"A TCG videoconference has just taken place. The main focus was on smooth operation of the Donetsk filtering station. Shelling could leave a number of populated localities without water, which may lead to a humanitarian disaster," Olifer wrote on Facebook.

Ukraine pointed out the fact that security is the main element of the Minsk process, she said.

"The Minsk Agreements must be implemented in full, including by sticking to the dividing line established by the September 19, 2014 Memorandum. Restoring this line is one of main components of regional security," Kuchma's spokesperson said.

************

16:31
Three Ukrainian soldiers wounded in Donbas in past 24 hours - Ukrainian Defense Ministry (Part 2)


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.unian.info/war/1744822-u...litants-use-grad-tank-against-ato-forces.html





In particular, on the Mariupol line, the militants used mortars of various calibers, shelling Lebedinske, Krasnohorivka, Talakivka, Shyrokine and Vodiane. Rocket-propelled grenades and small arms were fired on Shyrokine, Novohryhorivka and Pavlopil, while Shyrokine was shelled by an enemy tank. A sniper was reported shooting at Novotroitsk.


On the Luhansk line, Russian occupation forces used MLRS BM-21 Grad firing 20 shells at our positions toward Novozvanivka. Vodiane and Popasna were shelled from 82mm mortars. 

On the Donetsk line, the enemy used 82mm mortars, firing at our positions in the area of Avdiyivka. Grenade launchers of various types were fired on Novozvanivka and Avdiyivka as well.

In total, as of 18:00, 31 shellings were recorded. A Ukrainian soldier has been killed.

*******************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/399154.html

Militant forces conducted 63 strikes on the Ukrainian Anti-Terrorist peration (ATO) positions in Donbas over the past day, killing two Ukrainian servicemen, the Ukrainian military said.

Regardless of any agreements, the majority of strikes involve mortars of different calibers and heavy artillery, the press service of the ATO headquarters said on its Facebook page on Friday.

According to the press service, 152mm artillery weapons, tanks, infantry fighting vehicles, grenade launchers and small arms were used against Shyrokyne near the city of Mariupol. Grenade launchers and small arms were fired on Lebedynske, Talakivka, Krasnohorivka and Vodiane, small arms and grenade launchers were used against Novotroyitske, Hnutove and Pavlopil, and Novotroyitske came under sniper fire as well.

Krymske, Novotoshkivske, Novozvanivka, Vodiane, Novo-Oleksandrivka and Popasna in the Luhansk region also came under fire, the press service said.

Mortars were fired on Ukrainian Armed Forces positions near Avdiyivka, Verkhniotoretske and Zaitseve in the Donetsk region. Grenade launchers and small arms were used against Novhorodske, Kamyanka and Avdiyivka.

– ATO HQ

KYIV. Jan 27 (Interfax-Ukraine) - Militant forces conducted 63 strikes on the Ukrainian Anti-Terrorist peration (ATO) positions in Donbas over the past day, killing two Ukrainian servicemen, the Ukrainian military said.

Regardless of any agreements, the majority of strikes involve mortars of different calibers and heavy artillery, the press service of the ATO headquarters said on its Facebook page on Friday.

According to the press service, 152mm artillery weapons, tanks, infantry fighting vehicles, grenade launchers and small arms were used against Shyrokyne near the city of Mariupol. Grenade launchers and small arms were fired on Lebedynske, Talakivka, Krasnohorivka and Vodiane, small arms and grenade launchers were used against Novotroyitske, Hnutove and Pavlopil, and Novotroyitske came under sniper fire as well.

Krymske, Novotoshkivske, Novozvanivka, Vodiane, Novo-Oleksandrivka and Popasna in the Luhansk region also came under fire, the press service said.

Mortars were fired on Ukrainian Armed Forces positions near Avdiyivka, Verkhniotoretske and Zaitseve in the Donetsk region. Grenade launchers and small arms were used against Novhorodske, Kamyanka and Avdiyivka.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.unian.info/war/1747262-m...donbas-60-times-ato-forces-report-3-wias.html

Russian occupation troops in Donbas in the past day opened fire 60 times on the positions of the Ukrainian forces in the past day, as reported by the press center of the Headquarters of the Anti-Terrorist Operation. On the Mariupol line, 122 mm artillery fired on Lebedynske, as well as an enemy tank and 82 mm mortars. 120 mm and 82 mm mortars were fired on Shyrokine, Vodiane, Talakіvka, Hnutove, Lebedynske, Opytne and Pavlopil. 


"Militants fired on Hnutove, Lebedynske, Vodiane, Novotroitske, Berezove, Talakivka and using rocket-propelled grenades and small arms. A sniper was shooting on Novotroitske and Hnutove," reads the HQ report on Facebook. On the Donetsk line, the invaders shelled our positions in the area of Avdiyivka using 152 mm artillery. Rocket-propelled grenades and heavy machine guns were fired on Zaitseve and Luhanske, while Avdiyivka and Troitske were shelled from mortars of various calibres.


On the Luhansk line, the enemy shelled Novozvanivka from the anti-tank missile launchers. Mortars and rocket-propelled grenades were fired at Troitske, Novozvanivka, Krymske and Novo-oleksandrivka. 

The enemy IFV was also reported firing on Krymske. A total of 60 attacks was recorded. Three Ukrainian soldiers were wounded in action.

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/399398.html
Some 192,209 military men and soldiers of the Armed Forces of Ukraine, who took part in the anti-terrorist operation, have received the status of war veteran since the beginning of the anti-terrorist operation in eastern Ukraine, Defense Ministry spokesperson Dmytro Hutsuliak has said.

At a briefing in Kyiv he informed that the Defense Ministry conferred a decoration to 36,000 soldiers and Armed Forces personnel, more than 12,000 soldiers were decorated by the state.

*********************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/399406.html
The Ukrainian delegation to the OSCE has expressed disappointment due to Russia's reluctance to give consent to the extension of the OSCE mission observers' mandate for the entire stretch of the border adjoining the territory of Donbas temporarily uncontrolled by Kyiv.

According to the Ukrainian Foreign Ministry, on January 27, 2017 the OSCE Permanent Council at the 1,130th special meeting decided to extend until April 30, 2017 the mission observers' mandate for two Russian checkpoints Gukovo and Donetsk.

"In connection with this decision, the Ukrainian delegation to the OSCE made an interpretative statement, in which expressed deep disappointment with Russia's stubborn refusal to give consent to the expansion of the mission's mandate on the entire stretch of the border adjacent to the territory of Donbas temporarily uncontrolled by the government of Ukraine," the report says.

According to the Ukrainian delegation, such actions of the Russian Federation indicate its intention to continue the delivery of heavy weapons, military equipment, regular troops, rebels, support terrorist activities in the territory of Ukraine.

*****************

01/28 15:25 DPR reports 1,300 Kyiv's shellings, death of militiaman in past 24 hrs


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.unian.info/war/1747926-militants-launch-assault-on-avdiyivka-industrial-zone.html





Russian occupation troops have launched intense fire using small arms and mortars near the industrial zone of Avdiyivka in the morning on January 29, as reported by the press center of the Headquarters of the Anti-Terrorist Operation. 


"Through an efficient maneuver technique and counterattack the Ukrainian Armed Forces have stopped the enemy and prevented them from capturing positions of the Ukrainian forces. 

The Russian occupation forces suffered significant loss," a statement read. According to the report, enemy provocations aimed to accuse the Ukrainian side of violating agreements reached earlier.

Currently, the situation in Avdiyivka industrial zone remains tense, according to the report. "The enemy continues its assault and there are persistent attempts to force the Ukrainian positions to retreat. 

Unfortunately, we have also suffered losses," according to the press center. As UNIAN reported earlier, militants attacked Ukrainian positions 55 times over the past day. One Ukrainian soldier was reported wounded.

**********
Interfax ru 

14:07
THREE UKRAINIAN SOLDIERS KILLED, ONE INJURED IN AVDIIDKA INDUSTRIAL ZONE NEAR DONETSK - UKRAINIAN DEFENSE MINISTRY REPRESENTATIVE


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.unian.info/war/1748011-d...sualties-caused-by-fighting-in-avdiyivka.html
Three Ukrainian soldiers have been reported killed and one wounded as a result of today's assault launched by Russian-backed militants near Avdiyivka's industrial zone, according to press secretary of the Ministry of Defense of Ukraine for ATO Oleksandr Motuzyanyk. 

"Unfortunately, as of this moment, information has been confirmed about three soldiers that were killed and one wounded," Motuzyanyk said.

The situation in Avdiyivka's industrial zone remains tense, with the enemy shelling Ukrainian positions from all available weapons but refraining from storming, according to Motuzyanyk. Militants' provocations in Avdiyivka aim to accuse the Ukrainian side of violating the ceasefire agreements, the press secretary emphasized. 

"Ukrainian troops are in a state of high alert across the whole contact line," Motuzyanyk added.

As UNIAN reported earlier, Russian occupation troops launched intense fire near the industrial zone of Avdiyivka at about 05:00 a.m. today, January 29. 

******************
http://www.unian.info/war/1747262-m...donbas-60-times-ato-forces-report-3-wias.html
Russian occupation troops in Donbas in the past day opened fire 60 times on the positions of the Ukrainian forces in the past day, as reported by the press center of the Headquarters of the Anti-Terrorist Operation. On the Mariupol line, 122 mm artillery fired on Lebedynske, as well as an enemy tank and 82 mm mortars. 120 mm and 82 mm mortars were fired on Shyrokine, Vodiane, Talakіvka, Hnutove, Lebedynske, Opytne and Pavlopil. 


"Militants fired on Hnutove, Lebedynske, Vodiane, Novotroitske, Berezove, Talakivka and using rocket-propelled grenades and small arms. 

A sniper was shooting on Novotroitske and Hnutove," reads the HQ report on Facebook. On the Donetsk line, the invaders shelled our positions in the area of Avdiyivka using 152 mm artillery. Rocket-propelled grenades and heavy machine guns were fired on Zaitseve and Luhanske, while Avdiyivka and Troitske were shelled from mortars of various calibres.
*************


----------



## Hindustani78

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/399851.html

Militants fired on Avdiyivka using four Grad packages about 6 a.m., a press officer of the 72d separate mechanized brigade of the Ukrainian Armed Forces said on the 112.Ukraine TV channel.

"According to reports from Donetsk, people saw that there were shootings from four different points, four different military facilities. Shells were hit the old part of the town. The town is burning. There are victims among the civilian population," the spokesperson said.

She added that the number of victims and injured persons are being specified.

***************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/399924.html
The Ukrainian Armed Forces have lost seven servicemen killed and 35 injured over the past two days due to the escalation of the situation in the Avdiyivka area (Donetsk region), Ukrainian National Security and Defense Council secretary Oleksandr Turchynov said.

"We have lost four combatants, 12 have been injured over the day before yesterday, and over the past 24 hours there are three killed and many more injured - 23," Turchynov said at a meeting with Lithuanian Defense Minister Raimundas Karoblis on Tuesday.

******************************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/400070.html
Fierce battles are ongoing in the Avdiyivka area as of noon on Tuesday, militants are using heavy weaponry, the Ukrainian Armed Forces' 72nd separate mechanized brigade's assistant commander Oleksandr Samarsky told journalists.

"The battle is very intense and continues," Samarsky said.

Asked to comment on the situation with the territories previously taken by the Ukrainian Armed Forces, Samarsky said: "We are holding them completely. What has been under our control remains under our control."

*******************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/400121.html
Ukrainian armed forces' servicemen have no order not to return fire in and around Avdiyivka in Donbas but are not shelling the militias' artillery crews deployed in residential areas, Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko said.

"I would like to put you at ease in the first place," Poroshenko said. "Our servicemen from the 72nd brigade and other units are brilliantly defending their positions. They have no order not to respond to destructive fire, and they have every chance to defend themselves," Poroshenko said at a conference with heads of defense and security agencies on Tuesday.

"Ukrainian servicemen do not return fire when the criminals, Russian militants deploy artillery systems, tanks, and multiple rocket launchers right in residential neighborhoods of Donetsk and Yasynuvata," he said.

**************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/400086.html
The OSCE Permanent Council is holding an extraordinary meeting to address the escalation of the fighting near Avdiyivka, Ukrainian Foreign Ministry spokesperson Maryana Betsa said on Tuesday evening.

"The OSCE has begun an extraordinary meeting," Betsa said on Twitter. "We are calling on our partners to increase pressure on Russia," she said.

The Ukrainian mission to the OSCE said on Twitter with reference to Ukrainian Permanent Representative Ihor Prokopchuk that the Ukrainian authorities are doing all they can to help the people in Avdiyivka, which has been left without heating, electricity, and water supply because of the shelling.

**************************
Ukraine expects statements from international partners following an initiative to introduce the issue of the escalation of the situation in Avdiyivka for consideration of the UN Security Council, Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko said.

He said at a meeting with the heads of security agencies on Tuesday that he has ordered the deputy head of the Ukrainian presidential administration Kostiantyn Yeliseyev to put forward the issue of the escalation of the situation in Avdiyivka for consideration of the UN Security Council immediately.

"We expect relevant statements from our international partners today," Poroshenko said.

"Apart from that, the task was given to organize negotiations as part of the Trilateral Contact Group. Partners in the United States, the European Union and NATO were informed about the situation," the Ukrainian presidential press service said.

Poroshenko also said that the Ukrainian side contacted the OSCE and the relevant orders were given to Ukrainian representatives in the Joint Center on Control and Coordination of issues related to the ceasefire regime and the stabilization of the situation at the contact line in Donbas.

*****************

Heavy shelling from prohibited weapons of the city of Avdiyivka, the Donetsk region, is a blatant violation of the ceasefire, as stipulated by the Minsk agreements, the spokesperson for the European Union's high representative said.

"The intense fighting around Avdiyivka in the last few days, involving heavy shelling with proscribed weapons and leading to a considerable number of casualties, is a blatant violation of the ceasefire, as stipulated by the Minsk agreements. It puts civilian inhabitants at grave risk," the spokesperson said in a statement posted on European External Action Service website on Tuesday.

Furthermore, the latest incidents have already caused major disruptions in the provision of basic utility services to local communities, the spokesperson said.

"We call for the fighting to stop immediately. This would also allow for the urgent repair of critical infrastructure. Full observance of the ceasefire is a crucial step towards the full implementation of the Minsk agreements, which is the basis for a peaceful and sustainable resolution of the conflict, respecting Ukraine's sovereignty and territorial integrity," the statement said.

The OSCE Special Monitoring Mission must be granted full and unrestricted access to all conflict-affected areas, the statement said.

***********************

Two soldiers of the Ukrainian Armed Forces were wounded and one injured in the anti-terrorist operation area in Donbas as of 4:30 p.m. on Tuesday, Ukrainian Defense Ministry spokesman Oleksandr Motuzianyk told the Ukrainska Pravda newspaper.

"According to operational data, two people are wounded and another one has got a battle injury. [We recorded] 25 instances of shelling along the entire contact line at this point," Motuzianyk said.

He said earlier on Tuesday that the OSCE and the Joint Center for Control and Coordination (JCCC) tried to convince the self-proclaimed Donetsk People's Republic (DPR) to establish a ceasefire regime to allow for repairs of municipal infrastructure.

**************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/400125.html
Two Ukrainian armed forces servicemen have been wounded and two others sustained other injuries as government forces' positions have been shelled in Donbas; 46 such incidents had been recorded as of 6:00 p.m., the press center of the anti-terrorist operation reported on Facebook on Tuesday evening.

"A total of 46 instances of shelling have been recorded. Two of our servicemen have been wounded and two others injured," the press center said.

In the Donetsk sector, militants fired about 100 Grad launcher rounds and also used 152mm artillery systems and tanks to shell Ukrainian armed forces' positions near Avdiyivka. Militants also used 120mm mortars to shell Avdiyivka, Opytne, and Verkhniotoretske, and grenade launchers and small arms to fire on Luhanske, it said.

In the Mariupol sector, militants used 122mm artillery systems to shell Vodyane and Berdyanske and 120mm mortars to shell Novohryhorivka, Krasnohorivka, Pavlopil, Talakivka, Novotroyitske, and Vodiane.

In the Luhansk sector, militants repeatedly fired 82mm mortars against Ukrainian government forces' positions near Krymske, Troyitske, and Novozvanivka, the press center said.






**************
https://www.unian.info/war/1750397-...in-donetsk-morgue-after-two-day-fighting.html
The 72nd Ukrainian separate mechanized brigade of guards stationed in eastern Ukraine has disclosed the number of the Russian army's casualties in Donbas in the past two days. 

"About 60 bodies of Russian soldiers are now in the Kalininsky district morgue in the [Russian-occupied] city of Donetsk," the brigade wrote on Facebook.

A confidential informant claims that casualties of local fighters are not even included in the statistics. "According to the verified data, the enemy's losses in the past two days of intense fighting have exceeded a hundred men," the post said.

***************

22:56
U.S. CALLS FOR IMMEDIATELY DECLARING CEASEFIRE IN EASTERN UKRAINE, ENSURING OSCE MONITORS' ACCESS - DEPARTMENT OF STATE STATEMENT

22:54
U.S. DEEPLY CONCERNED ABOUT VIOLENCE NEAR AVDIIVKA, YASYNUVATA IN EASTERN UKRAINE - DEPARTMENT OF STATE STATEMENT

21:34
Ukrainian govt forces' positions in Donbas shelled about 50 times over past 24 hours - Kyiv

20:14
Journalist wounded in shelling in Donbas

19:01
DPR authorities believe that Kyiv wishes to use Avdiivka situation to draw world's attention to itself

18:40
JCCC's Ukrainian team reports ongoing hostilities near Avdiivka

17:44
DPR Defense Ministry reports journalists come under fire in Donetsk

17:37
Ukrainian foreign minister says ready for any meetings on Donbas, including in Normandy format, if they can produce result

16:42
Two civilians killed in shelling of Donetsk - DPR

15:49
Nearly 12,000 Avdiivka residents may be evacuated to nearest Ukrainian populated localities - emergencies service head

14:55
Seven Ukrainian servicemen killed, 35 injured near Avdiivka over past 2 days - Ukrainian national security, defense council secretary (Part 2)

14:06
DPR refutes info about shelling JCCC observers

13:47
Ukrainian army attacks kill 6, injure 13 in DPR in past 24 hours - DPR Defense Ministry

13:23
DPR Defense Ministry reports Ukrainian military's failed attempt to break through in Mariupol direction

12:38
Coke Plant using coke gas to heat Avdiivka, hopes natural gas and power supply restores - general director

12:22
DPR MILITIA IS NOT MOUNTING OFFENSIVE ON AVDIIVKA, IS NOT USING HEAVY WEAPONS - DPR DEFENSE MINISTRY'S OFFICIAL TO INTERFAX

12:20
DPR reports massive attack on Donetsk suburbs


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1753986-...sition-identified-volunteers-photo-video.html

For two days in a row Russian hybrid army has been massively shelling Avdiyivka in violation of the Minsk agreements, using cannon artillery, mortars and MLRSs, the activists from the international OSINT community InformNapalm said

Occupation troops resort to their usual human shield tactics, being fully aware that the Ukrainian Army will not strike back with the artillery if this threatens residential areas," InformNapalm wrote.

OSINT investigators at InformNapalm have analyzed one of the videos earlier published on YouTube to define the position of the spotted MRLS and its firing direction.

The video captured BM-21 Grad MLRS firing rockets. It was filmed on January 31, 2017 at 10:40 AM (local time). According to eyewitnesses, it was the sixth "pack" (1 pack = 40 rockets) fired by Russian troops from this position starting from January 1, 2017. InformNapalm volunteers have discovered that rockets were fired from the spot located in Budionivsky District of Donetsk – between the ring road and wood line, 250 meters from Sigma superstore and 450 meters from Kozachok kindergarten located in Donsky District of Donetsk. Geolocation and georeference is shown in the screenshot below. Exclamation point marker indicates the MLRS position, the red arrow shows the firing direction," the volunteers said.







According to the report, Avdiyivka that endured intense shelling in the recent days is located 16.5 kilometers from the firing position along the indicated direction of the shooting. The maximum range of 9M22\9M22U high-explosive fragmentation rocket projectile is 20.4 kilometers.






"Apparently, Russian hybrid forces follow the advice of their leader – President Putin, who clearly explained the war tactics employed in Donbas: "Let's see anyone from the military dare shoot at their own people who we will be behind [Russian-occupation forces] – not in front of them, but behind them. Let them dare shoot at women and children." In violation of the Minsk agreements, the Russian hybrid forces continue using heavy weapons (that were supposed to be removed from the contact line two years ago) and employ barbaric terrorist tactics of warfare, firing from residential areas," the volunteers wrote.

***********
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/400338.html
Militants opened fire on the brigades of energy workers and pyrotechnic groups accompanying them of the State Emergency Service of Ukraine, thus violating the cease fire regime declared by them until 17:00 p.m. on Wednesday, Minister of Internal Affairs of Ukraine Arsen Avakov said.

"Pyrotechnic groups of the State Emergency Service of Ukraine and brigades of power engineers near Avdiyivka are being shelled. People are lying on the ground. There are no wounded and killed people. Nasty provocateurs [!]," Avakov wrote on his Twitter about 15:20 p.m.

*********************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/400427.html
As many as 132 civilian residents, including 70 children, were evacuated from the Avdiyivka town, Donetsk region, as of 4 p.m. on Wednesday, the Ukrainian State Emergency Service said on its official website on Wednesday.

In particular, 20 people from an elderly home were evacuated to the Biletske town, Dobropillia district, 86 people (including 62 children) were accommodated in the Pearl of the Donetsk region and Emerald Town holiday homes in the Sviatohorsk town, Slovyansk district, 11 people (including four children) were delivered to the Mariupol town. Furthermore, 13 people (including three children) were evacuated by a chaplain of the Good Message church to the Pokrivsk town, two people (including a child) to the Kostiantynivka town.

The State Emergency Service confirmed that there are neither killed nor injured people in the State Emergency Service bomb disposal teams and emergency brigades of electric technicians, who came under fire during the restoration operations at about 3.30 p.m. on Wednesday, and the bomb disposal experts and electric technicians are on the way back to Avdiyivka.

**************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/400424.html
An Antonov An-26 transport aircraft of the Ukrainian Navy came under a small arms attack over the Black Sea, near the Odesa gas deposit, the crew were not injured, the plane was damaged by a bullet, Ukrainian Defense Minister Stepan Poltorak said.

"On February 1, during a practice flight in Ukraine's exclusive (maritime) economic zone, near the Odesa gas deposit, an An-26 of the Ukrainian Armed Forces' Navy came under a small arms attack from the oil rigs previously seized by the Russian Federation," Poltorak wrote on his Facebook page.

"As a result of the shelling, the aircraft was damaged," he said.

"The aircraft crew were not injured, the An-26 continued executing the flight mission," Poltorak said.

Russia has not yet commented on the incident.

************
22:01
Ukrainian troops shell Molodyozhny village, woman injured - LPR

21:54
Minsk so far refraining from comments on Russia creating border zone on border with Belarus

21:52
Ukraine renews shelling of Donetsk with heavy weapons - DPR (Part 2)

21:31
OSCE SMM refutes reports of attack on its UAVs in Donbas

21:22
Two soldiers killed, six injured in Donbas on Wednesday - Ukrainian military

21:22
Situation in Donetsk volatile, unpredictable - OSCE SMM Deputy Chief Monitor Hug

21:15
FSB director orders border zone on border with Belarus (Part 2)

20:20
Ukraine's big military losses near Avdiivka due to aggravating situation around its presidency of UN SC - DPR leader (Part 2)

14:20
Another Ukrainian serviceman killed near Avdiivka - deputy defense minister

13:13
Yasynuvata-Donetsk road closed for traffic

13:02
RUSSIAN MILITARY MONITORING NATO EXERCISES IN BLACK SEA - SHOIGU

12:34
Five residents of Avdiyivka wounded in artillery strikes in past 3 days - police

10:02
Two civilians killed in Ukrainian army attacks in Donbas - DPR Defense Ministry

09:30
Ukrainian army's Grad rocket launchers continue to shell Donetsk outskirts - Basurin

09:28
Mine workers injured in Ukrainian army attack on Makiivka





People take part in a funeral ceremony for the seven Ukrainian servicemen, who were recently killed during a military conflict in the east of the country, in Independence Square in central Kiev, Ukraine, February 1, 2017. REUTERS/Valentyn Ogirenko 


The Ukrainian military said on February 1 that nine servicemen and one civilian were also injured in the previous 24 hours.

Ukrainian officials had reported the deaths of seven soldiers in the past few days, the highest casualty toll in weeks.

The sides traded blame for the surge in hostilities, concentrated around the government-controlled town of Avdiyivka.

An emergency official, Vladislav Husinskyy, said that 175 people, including 88 children, had been evacuated to nearby towns by bus on the morning of February 1.

Shelling left many residents of the town north of the separatist stronghold of Donetsk without electricity, water supplies, and heating in temperatures well below freezing.

The AP news agency quoted residents of Donetsk as reporting incessant outgoing and incoming artillery salvos through the night and in the morning.

Separatists said two civilians were killed and another wounded in the shelling of Donetsk and the neighboring town of Makiyivka.

The UN Security Council on January 31 expressed "grave concern" over the "dangerous deterioration" in eastern Ukraine and called for a halt to the violence.


----------



## Hindustani78

Russian commander in Donbas


----------



## Hindustani78

Police show images from Avdiyivka in epicenter of Donbas fighting


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78

Ukrainians in Kyiv remember troops fallen near Avdiyivka


----------



## Hindustani78

Black berets "regain" airfield from conventional enemy in drills


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78

Aftermath of Avdiyivka shelling

Read more on UNIAN: https://www.unian.info/multimedia/photo/69767-razrusheniya-v-avdeevke.html






















20:59
Two Ukrainian servicemen killed, 9 injured in Donbas since midnight - Kyiv

15:28
Kyiv confirms deaths of two Ukrainian troops in Donbas

15:02
Ukrainian snipers target militia positions near Katerynivka - LPR

11:34
Strikes on Donetsk subside, Ukrainian army shelling Sakhanka village - DPR (Part 2)

11:28
DPR observes 255 Ukrainian army attacks since Wednesday, says Yasynuvata still being shelled


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1757627-...eld-tactics-in-donetsk-bellingcat-report.html
The international investigative group of journalists and experts, Bellingcat, has identified exact locations in the occupied Donetsk used as launch sites for Grad multiple rocket launchers as they were shelling Avdiyivka January 31. War 09:00, 03 February 2017 450 READ LATER bellingcat.com 

bellingcat.com





Bellingcat noted that “DPR” terrorists chose their missile launch sites near residential areas, thus endangering the civilians. 

Militants fired at least 50 shells from the residential areas of Donetsk. Recent satellite photos and witness accounts confirm geolocation, which eventually helped to identify the exact launch sites of Grads. Bellingcat quoted several users of social networks as writing that on January 31 the militants were firing from Grads from a bypass road near the Auchan hypermarket. 

Avdiyivka residents were writing in social networks of incoming explosions at the same time as the people in Donetsk were writing about the outgoing fire. In addition, a correspondent of the Russian propaganda newspaper Komsomolskaya Pravda mentioned that she heard Grads at the funeral of the leader of “Vostok” battalion Ivan "Greek" Balakay January 31.

**************
https://www.unian.info/war/1757847-...raine-114-times-4-kia-17-wia-in-last-day.html

The combined Russian-separatist forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 114 times in the past 24 hours with four Ukrainian soldiers reported as killed in action (KIA) and 17 wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 








In the Donetsk sector, Russia's hybrid military forces fired from Grad multiple rocket launchers on the Ukrainian positions near the town of Avdiyivka and the villages of Pisky, Kamianka and Opytne. Here, the militants repeatedly used tanks, mortars of various calibers, rocket-propelled grenades and small arms during the day. 

The villages of Hranitne and Luhanske were attacked with the use of 122mm artillery systems. Additionally, the enemy fired mortars of different calibers on the town of Maryinka, and the villages of Luhanske, Novhorodske, Troyitske, Verkhniotoretske, Vodiane and Pisky.


In the Mariupol sector, the occupiers shelled Grads on the Ukrainian positions near the villages of Shyrokyne, Novohryhorivka and Starohnatіvka. They also fired 122mm artillery systems and 120mm and 82mm mortars on the towns of Krasnohorivka and Maryinka, and the villages of Vodiane, Bohdanivka, Hranitne, Shyrokyne, Opytne and Chermalyk. The militants fired rocket-propelled grenades, anti-aircraft guns and small arms on the villages of Berezove, Pavlopil, Hnutove and Vodiane. Furthermore, Chermalyk was attacked with the use of anti-tank systems. Enemy snipers were also active near Maryinka and Pavlopil. 

In the Luhansk sector, Russian-backed militants opened fire from 152mm artillery systems on the village of Novozvanivka, mortars on the villages of Krymske and Syze, as well as rocket-propelled grenades and small arms on the villages of Novozvanivka and Novo-Oleksandrivka.

***********
Ukraine’s military intelligence says there are signs indicating that the Russian-occupation forces are planning an offensive in eastern Ukraine, RBC-Ukraine reported citing its source in the Main Intelligence Directorate of the Ukrainian Defense Ministry.

https://www.unian.info/war/1758637-russian-forces-plotting-offensive-in-donbas-intel.html





As UNIAN reported earlier, President of Ukraine Petro Poroshenko at a meeting of the War Cabinet January 31 allowed the Armed Forces to return enemy fire, at the same time prohibiting any shelling of residential areas. At the moment, the troops do not go on the offensive, while individual assault raids are allowed.

A 32,000-strong Russian-occupation forces include 40% of mercenaries from various countries, including Russia, 30% of local separatists, and another 30% of the Russian troops on active military service. 

As reported earlier, from the start of escalation near Avdiyivka on January 29, the Armed Forces of Ukraine reported 10 KIA and another 66 WIA.

********
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/400939.html
Donbas militants fired at the units of the Ukrainian Armed Forces near the town of Avdiyivka about 6,000 shells since Monday, January 30, ten servicemen were killed, 66 more wounded, Gen. Maj. Andriy Tsvetkov, the first deputy head of the Ukrainian united operational headquarters said.

"The situation in the Anti-Terrorist Operation zone near Avdiyivka escalated in the period from January 29 to February 3. Illegal armed units attempted to conduct offensives and drive the Ukrainian Armed Forces away from their positions," Tsvetkov said during a meeting of the state commission for man-made and environmental safety and emergency situations on the situation in Avdiyivka in Kyiv on Friday.

"The enemy failed to achieve success due to organized actions of our troops and suffered losses. As of today, the enemy continues to shell the strongholds of our units. The enemy has carried out about 40 long-lasting rounds of shelling of the positions and fired about 6,000 shells at the Ukrainian Armed Forces units," he said.

*************

The Ukrainian administration is currently not considering the issue of the introduction of martial law in the country, but the National Security and Defense Council will make decisions on the basis of its development due to the dynamically changing situation in Donbas, the Ukrainian presidential administration said.


"This option [the introduction of martial law] is currently not being discussed [...] You know that the situation on the front in Donbas is changeable, and therefore this decision will undoubtedly be made collectively, we have the NSDC, which will make a relevant decision," Kostiantyn Yeliseyev, the deputy head of the presidential administration, told a briefing in Kyiv on Friday.

*********

Military engagements [between combined Russia and separatist forces and Ukrainian troops] have erupted along the entire line of demarcation, a development not seen since 2014," Ukrainian Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) spokesman Oleksandr Motuzianyk has said.


"I can say with certainty that military operations are taking place along the entire front, something that hasn't happened since 2014," he said during a briefing on Friday in Kyiv.

 
Motuzianyk said the number of enemy attacks exceeded 100 for the first time since April 2016. He said battles were held around the clock, with Russian occupying forces using grenade launchers, artillery and multiple-rocket launching systems (GRAD).


"More than 2,000 attacks on the flanks of Ukrainian forces were carried out using heavy weapons. There are casualties among the civilian populations. One local woman died, another was wounded. A foreign journalist photographer received an eye injury," the ATO spokesman said.

 
He said the enemy continued to threaten ATO troops near Shata Butovka, Opytne and Pisky.

 
"The village of Spartak and Donetsk International Airport have been hit with grenade launchers, other weapons, tanks and rockets, which were fired at Ukrainian soldiers day and night. Our troops returned fire," Motuzianyk said, adding that the enemy also was active in the Svitlodarsk bulge and near Horlivka.

 
He said in the Mariupol sector the number of barrages increased dramatically, from 35 to 72. The enemy used multiple-rocket launchers against Starohnativka and Novohryhorivka. Heavy artillery barrages targeted Chermalyke, Hnutove, and Russian irregulars also fired rockets at Shyrokyne from GRAD-P systems. The enemy continues to shell areas in Maryinka region. A woman there was wounded by shell shrapnel and four houses were damaged. There is no electricity and two modules manned by Ukrainian Border Service troops were damaged.

 
In the Luhansk sector there has also been heavy shelling, which resumed in Popasniansky district. Battles began around 10.00 in the morning and continued late through the night. The enemy used grenade launchers and artillery, firing more than 50 salvos. Russian troops and Russian irregulars also fired at Syze, Stanychno-Luhansky district in Krymsky Novoaidarsky district. At total of 15 enemy salvos were recorded, including eight from heavy weapons.
*********************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/401029.html
Illegal armed formations since the beginning of the day and up to 18.00 p.m. performed 66 attacks on Ukrainian positions in the Anti-Terrorist operation (ATO) zone, as a result, two soldiers have been killed and five - wounded.


"As of 18.00 p.m. there were recorded 66 shelling attacks. Unfortunately, two of our soldiers have been killed and five – wounded," a report of the press center of the ATO headquarters said on its Facebook page.


*February 03, 2017*

21:19
Situation in Avdiyivka has calmed down but blackout still ongoing - local authorities

21:03
LPR reports 42 Ukrainian shell attacks this week

19:39
Two Ukrainian servicemen killed, 5 wounded in Donbas on Friday

18:34
Eighteen militiamen, 6 civilians killed in Ukrainian troops' shellings in past week - DPR military official (Part 2)

18:28
DPR defense ministry warns Ukrainian troops of likelihood of "Avdiivka cauldron" in case of offensive

15:52
Over 150 persons evacuated from Donetsk, suburbs amid attacks - DPR

15:15
Three military, one Ukrainian rescue service official killed, another 19 were wounded in Donbas in past 24 hours (Part 2)

14:33
Ukrainian Defense Ministry explains armored vehicles in Avdiivka with formation of tactical reserves to deter possible incursions

13:42
DPR reports death of 2 civilians in attacks


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1759776-...nti-tank-missile-near-svitlodarska-bulge.html

A Ukrainian doctor was killed in a car hit by a militant anti-tank missile near the Svitlodarska Duha in Donbas on February 2 while she was on her way to rescue a wounded Ukrainian soldier, according to a civil volunteer. 

"A soldier was wounded amid shelling of our position in the afternoon. A car was sent out immediately to pick him up and take to a hospital behind enemy lines. Having noticed the car, the inhumans [Russian-backed militants] fired an anti-tank missile on it," Yuriy Mysyagin wrote on Facebook on Friday. "Let me repeat: an anti-tank missile on a passenger car," he wrote.

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/401089.html
Militants shelled the old part of the town of Avdiyivka, Donetsk region, damaging three houses and a car.

"So far we have no information about casualties," the Ukrainian Interior Ministry's website reported.

The report says the police opened two additional stations in the old part of the town: residents can turn there with any question and to get help.

10:53
DPR militia commander Tolstykh suffers minor wound to leg - source

10:05
LPR confirms death of militia department head in car blast in Luhansk






http://tass.com/world/929038
MOSCOW, February 4. /TASS/. Commander of the Lugansk militia Oleg Anashchenko was killed in a car blast on Saturday, LuganskInformCenter said referring to the militia’s press service.

The car, in which Anashchenko was, exploded in Krasnokazarmennaya Street on Saturday morning, the press service said.

The militia’s press service also said that the car explosion was a terrorist attack.

"On February 4, at 07:50, in Krasnoznamennaya Street, in a terrorist attack - a car blast - was killed head of the Lugansk militia Colonel Anashchenko," the press service said.

Another victims is the person, who was in the car together with the commander. As yet, no reports name the person.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1760242-...ilitary-to-set-barrage-checkpoints-intel.html

The terrorists involve Russian military personnel to set the so-called "barrage" checkpoints on the temporarily occupied territories of Donetsk region to prevent defections from the front, according to the Main Intelligence Directorate of Ukraine's Defense Ministry.

With the resumption of active hostilities in eastern Ukraine, moral and psychological state of Russian occupation forces is declining, while defections of military from the "1st Army Corps" (Donetsk) of the RF armed forces, also with weapon, is increasing, the Main Intelligence Directorate of Ukraine's Defense Ministry wrote on Facebook.


"Checkpoints were set up in rear areas by order of the Chief of Staff of the 1st Army Corps to identify soldiers who voluntarily left the battle positions," said in a statement. The Main Intelligence Directorate noted that soldiers of the detached commandant regiment of the "1st Army Corps" and units of the so-called "internal troops", manned by the Federal National Guard Troops Service of the Russian Federation had been involved in performing "barrage" functions in the Donetsk direction with the right to the use weapons. 

In the Mariupol direction, "special guard units" of the "1st Army Corps" as well as representatives of the military commander's office had also been involved to this end.

************
https://www.unian.info/war/1760336-...ricians-amid-repair-works-near-avdiyivka.html
Russian-backed militants in Donbas opened fired on electricians restoring power supply in the town of Avdiyivka, according to Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko's press secretary Svyatoslav Tsegolko. 

"In spite of ceasefire, the Russian militants fired on Ukrainian electricians who carried out repairs to resume electricity supplies to Avdiyivka. Deputy Prime Minister Hennadiy Zubko has informed President of the incident. Resume repairs failed due to aimed fire," Tsegolko wrote on Facebook. 

He also noted that the relevant information has been forwarded to the OSCE and international partners. "Ukraine wants Russia to immediately cease fire," Tsegolko stressed.

***********************

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/401102.html
Three servicemen of the Ukrainian Armed Forces were killen on Friday in the anti-terrorist operation (ATO) zone, eight were wounded, the Defense Ministry's spokesman for ATO matters, Oleksandr Motuzianyk, said.

"Three Ukrainian soldiers were killed, eight injured in the fighting in the past day," he said at a briefing in Kyiv on Saturday.

Motuzianyk said one soldier was killed near Troitske, and two in the area of the village of Halytsynivka as the result of shelling from Grads, one soldier was wounded there. In addition, two were wounded on the Svitlodarsk bulge, one in the area of the Butivka coal mine and Pisky, not far from Chermalyk, in Hnutove and Shyrokyne.

The ATO headquarters press center on Saturday morning reported Ukrainian military losses for Friday: three dead, seven wounded.

****************


----------



## Hindustani78

09:44
Kyiv not removing equipment from Donbas contact line - LPR

10:05
Night passes quietly in Donbas, unclear whether Ukrainians removed weapons from contact line - DPR

10:56
OSCE must do utmost to resolve Ukrainian crisis - Lavrov

12:22
Kyiv accuses JCCC's Russian representatives of hindering repairs of Avdiivka infrastructure


----------



## Hindustani78

http://tass.com/world/929055

MOSCOW, February 4. /TASS/. Head of a department at the people’s militia of the self-proclaimed Lugansk People’s Republic (LPR) Oleg Anashchenko was killed in a car blast in Lugansk on Saturday, LuganskInformCenter said referring to the militia’s press service.

The car, in which was Anashchenko, exploded on Saturday morning in Krasnokazarmennaya Street.


----------



## Hindustani78

13:49
Ukrainian military step up aerial reconnaissance activity over Donbas frontline - LPR

18:33
DPR accuses Ukrainian military of shelling Horlivka suburbs

21:47
Kyiv's artillery shelling Donetsk on Sunday evening, militiaman killed while OSCE mission worked - Basurin

21:24
DPR accuses Ukrainian military of deviation from Minsk Agreements, build-up of army group on contact line in Donbas

http://www.interfax.com/newsinf.asp?id=732614
DONETSK. Feb 5 (Interfax) - The situation in Donbas has stabilized, 524 shell attacks have been recorded over the past 24 hours, Eduard Basurin of the self-proclaimed Donetsk People's Republic (DPR) Defense Ministry told journalists.

"The situation in the Donetsk People's Republic has a tendency for stabilization. However, the shell attacks from the Armed Forces positions do not stop," Basurin said.

"Hostiles continue shelling the populated areas in the republic, predominantly hitting the residential quarters," he said.

"The Ukrainian criminal forces fired the DPR territory 524 times over the past 24 hours. In the overall number of [the shell attacks] the artillery was used 25 times, mortars of different calibers 158 times, infantry combat vehicles - 40 times, anti-aircraft launchers, grenade launchers and small arms - 301 times," he said.

As a result of the Ukrainian army shell attacks on the Yasne populated area (a Dokuchayevsk suburb), a residential house, which is situated at 13, Bohdan Khmelnytsky street, was damaged, a heating main and power lines were broken that cut off electricity to the whole populated area, he said.

Furthermore, the Ukrainian side barred the DPR representatives in the Joint Center for Control and Coordination (JCCC) from visiting the Donetsk water filtration station on Saturday, he said. "Meanwhile, OSCE SMM Principal Deputy Chief Monitor Alexander Hug supported them that breaches the agreements on representation of the Republics in the Joint Center,"

Such a behavior by the Ukrainian party in the JCCC can be linked to the lack of Kyiv representatives' willingness to conduct direct dialogue with representatives of the republics, he also said.

At this point, the Ukrainian Defense Ministry said earlier on Sunday that the Russian party to the JCCC had unilaterally restricted the number of employees admitted to repair on the contact line.

"The Russian party to the JCCC as of 6 a.m., on February 5, unilaterally limited to ten people the number of employees and bomb disposal experts required for repairs, while at least 30 people are needed for their qualitative performance," Kyiv said.

The military operation headquarters said that this "largely hampers restoration of the damaged infrastructure in Donbas."

As earlier reported, restoration of the power grids, which provide electricity to the Donetsk filtration station itself, Avdiivka, Yasynuvata and a part of the Donetsk city, but damaged in the shelling, is underway near the filtration station.

**********
http://tass.com/world/929092
February 05, 15:37 UTC+3 
"We have fixed arrival to Zolotoye of nine trucks with munition, escorted by four APCs," militia’s spokesman of the self-proclaimed Lugansk People’s Republic Andrei Marchenko said

LUGANSK, February 5. /TASS/. Ukraine’s military have relocated to the line of engagement self-propelled artillery units (SAU), tanks, infantry fighting vehicles (IFV) and armored personnel carriers (APCs), militia’s spokesman of the self-proclaimed Lugansk People’s Republic (LPR) Andrei Marchenko said on Sunday.

"We have fixed arrival to Zolotoye of nine trucks with munition, escorted by four APCs," LuganskInformCenter quoted him. "With the convoy have come 20 well-equipped personnel."

In Vozrozhdeniye, at night, arrived a convoy of the Ukrainian armored vehicles, including three tanks, two SAU and five IFVs, and a group of foreign mercenaries arrived in Troitskoye.

"Command of the Ukrainian Armed Forces activated reconnaissance along the combat engagement by means of unmanned aerial vehicles," the spokesman said. Near Krymskoye, he continued, the Ukrainian military conducted aerial reconnaissance so that a sabotage group could get into the "grey zone" and into LPR territory for sabotage actions there.

The past few days have seen a surge in tensions along the engagement line. Bombardments by Ukrainian forces have caused civilian casualties and ruined many homes and infrastructures. The UN Security Council on Tuesday evening issued a special statement to express concern over what it said was "dangerous escalation. It urged both sides to cease fire immediately. The Security Council condemned the use of weapons outlawed by the Minsk Accords.

On February 1, the Contact Group for a settlement in the east of Ukraine met in session in Minsk to call for a ceasefire in Donbass and for pulling back all weapons and military equipment away from the engagement line by February 5.

In accordance with package of measures for the implementation of the Minsk Accords of February 12, 2015 all weapons having a caliber of 100 mm and more should be pulled back to points located 50 kilometers away from each other, multiple rocket launchers to areas 70 kilometers away, and multiple rocket launchers Tornado-S, Uragan and Smerch and Tochka missiles, to positions 140 kilometers away. Under an addendum to the package of measures all artillery pieces having a caliber of under 100 mm, tanks and mortars, including 120-mm mortars, are to be pulled back, too.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1760981-...rrages-reported-in-all-sectors-on-sunday.html

"Avdiyivka where repair teams have been working to resume the supply wasn't an exception. The occupiers used tanks, 120mm and 82mm mortars, grenade launchers and small arms to repeatedly attack Ukrainian positions there," the ATO HQ said. Other areas in the Donetsk sector were also under fire. In particular, tanks attacked the villages of Kamyanka and Pisky, which is close to the ruined Donetsk airport. Mortars of various calibers, grenade launchers and small arms were used to fire on the villages of Zaitseve, Opytne, and Luhanske. A sniper was active in the village of Nevelske.


The hot spots in the Mariupol sector were the town of Krasnohorivka and the villages of Vodiane, Shyrokyne and Hnutovo, which came under mortar fire. Grenade launchers and small arms were used to fire on the towns of Krasnohorivka and Maryinka, the villages of Lebedynske and Novotroyitske.

In the Luhansk sector, 120mm and 82mm mortars were used to shell the village of Katerynivka, while grenade launchers and small arms were engaged to fire on the village of Krymske. What is more, the latter was repeatedly attacked by infantry fighting vehicles. The village of Zhovte came under sniper fire. The total number of the attacks registered as of 18:00 local time on February 5 was 40, and one Ukrainian soldier was wounded in action, the ATO HQ said.

***********
https://www.unian.info/war/1761532-...d-94-militant-attacks-5-wias-in-last-day.html
The combined Russian-separatist forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 94 times in the past 24 hours with five wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 


In the Mariupol sector, Russia's hybrid military forces used banned 152mm and 122mm artillery systems to shell the villages of Berdianske, Lebedynske and Talakivka. The towns of Krasnohorivka and Maryinka, and the villages of Pavlopil, Vodiane, Shyrokyne, and Hnutove came under mortar fire. They also used rocket-propelled grenades and small arms to fire on Krasnohorivka and Maryinka, and the villages of Lebedynske and Novotroyitske. Snipers were active in Hnutove and Pavlopil. Additionally, Shyrokyne and Krasnohorivka were attacked by infantry fighting vehicles and tanks.


In the Luhansk sector, the occupiers shelled mortars on the town of Popasna, and the villages of Katerynivka and Novozvanivka, as well as rocket-propelled grenades and small arms on the villages of Krymske, Novo-Oleksandrivka and Troyitske. 

Furthermore, the villages of Krymske and Zhovte were under sniper fire. In the Donetsk sector, enemy troops repeatedly opened fire from tanks, 120mm and 82mm mortars, rocket-propelled grenades and small arms on the Ukrainian positions near the town of Avdiyivka, and the villages of Pisky, Kamianka, Zaitseve, Opytne, Novhorodske, Zalizne, and Luhanske. Nevelske was under sniper fire, and Luhanske was attacked by infantry fighting vehicles. "Five Ukrainian soldiers were wounded in action, one got injuries," the ATO HQ said.

*********
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/401222.html
The restoration of a power line, which has been damaged in the shelling, is over in the town of Avdiyivka, Donetsk region, which is situated on the contact line between the conflicting parties in Donbas and hit in the gunfire, Ukrainian president's spokesperson Sviatoslav Tseholko said.

At the same time, he refers to the data provided by Ukrainian Deputy Prime Minister, Minister of Regional Development, Construction, Housing and Public Utilities Hennadiy Zubko.

"The repair brigades have finally completed restoration of the power line up to Avdiyivka. Zubko reported about this to the president [Petro Poroshenko]. Ukrainian electricians together with State Emergencies Service's pyrotechnicians have just come back from the site of repair. The next stage - connection to the transformer substations - began," Tseholko posted on his Facebook page on Sunday.

As of noon, on February 5, Avdiyivka is provided with the minimal temperature of the heat transfer medium in the heating network, the air temperature of 18-20 degrees Celsius is being maintained in the flats, but the electricity is cut off there, the State Emergency Situations Service said.

A 200 kW power generator has been put into operation in order to deliver the fresh water from a tank at the pumping station since February 1; extra fresh water supplies are provided for people. Furthermore, 24 electric-powered generators (of which seven are back-ups) were applied for socially vital facilities, namely elderly homes, central town hospital, railway hospital, treasury, town administration, Ukrtelecom mobile operator, sewage and pumping station, tent camp, police station and other facilities.

**********
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/401383.html
U.S. Vice President Michael Pence has declared that Washington is alarmed by the growing violence in the east of Ukraine.

"We're watching and very troubled by the increased hostilities," Pence told ABC.

Earlier, U.S. President Donald Trump said that Washington will make efforts to ensure peace in the Russian-Ukrainian border.

We will work with Ukraine and Russia and all interested parties to help them restore peace along the border, Trump said in a telephone conversation with Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko, says a message released by the White House.

**************




15:31
Six Ukrainian soldiers injured in Donbas in past 24 hours - Kyiv official

http://www.interfax.com/newsinf.asp?id=732757
KYIV/LUHANSK. Feb 6 (Interfax) - Positions of Ukrainian troops were shelled 94 times leaving six servicemen injured in the Donbas conflict area in the past 24 hours, the press service of the Ukrainian military operational headquarters said.

"Five of our soldiers were injured and one traumatized," the Ukrainian headquarters said on its Facebook page early on Monday.

In the Mariupol sector, 152mm and 122mm artillery systems shelled Berdyanske, Lebedinske, and Talakivka. Troitske, Krasnohorivka, Pavlopil, Maryinka, Vodiane, Shyrokyne and Hnutove were shelled by mortars, it said. Krasnohorivka, Maryinka, Lebedinske, and Novotroitske came under fire from grenade launchers and small arms. Snipers fired on Hnutove and Pavlopil. An infantry fighting vehicle and a tank opened fire on Shyrokyne and Krasnohorivka, the headquarters said.

In the Luhansk sector, Kyiv's adversary used mortars to shell Katerynivka, Popasna, and Novozvanivka. Militias fired grenade launchers and small arms against Ukrainian positions in Krymske, Nova Oleksandrivka, and Troitske. Snipers opened fire on Krymske and Zhovte, it said.

In the Donetsk sector, Kyiv registered fire from tanks, 120mm and 82mm mortars, grenade launchers, and small arms, which were used against Ukrainian positions near Pisky, Avdiivka, Kamenka, Zaitseve, Opytne, Novhorodske, Zalizne and Luhanske. A sniper fired on Nevelske, and an infantry fighting vehicle on Luhanske.

The Kyiv-appointed Luhansk military-civil administration revealed that militias of the self-proclaimed Luhansk People's Republic (LPR) opened fire near the line of separation 12 times in the past 24 hours. As a result, one Ukrainian serviceman was injured, it said.

"Last night, a Ukrainian serviceman was injured as a result of shelling from automatic and anti-tank grenade launchers, large-caliber machineguns and small arms near the village of Novooleksandrivka in the Popasna district. Fire was opened along the line of separation 12 times in the past 24 hours," the Luhansk military-civil administration said in a statement published in Facebook on Monday.

The militias opened fire five times, using 82mm mortars, automatic and anti-tank grenade launchers, large-caliber machineguns and small arms against Ukrainian positions near Popasna and the villages of Katerynivka, Troitske and Novozvanivka, the administration said.

Kyiv's adversary fired 82mm mortars, automatic and antitank grenade launchers, large-caliber machineguns and small arms seven times in the past 24 hours, as well as weapons mounted on fighting infantry vehicles, trying to hit the villages of Krymske and Lopaskyne in the Luhansk region's Novoaidar district, it said.

Meanwhile, the People's Militia of the LPR reported two instances of shelling by the Ukrainian side of the republic's territory.

"Ukrainian forces twice violated the ceasefire regime in the past 24 hours, using 82mm mortars, grenade launchers and small arms," the LPR People's Militia told Interfax on Monday.

Positions of the LPR People's Militia were shelled by the Ukrainian side near Kalynivka and Zhovte, the LPR forces headquarters said.


14:49
Ukrainians launch 1,229 attacks, kill two militiamen in past 24 hours - DPR


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1762462-...l-76-downed-by-donbas-terrorists-in-2014.html

Ukraine's SBU Security Service has released audio tapes used as evidence in a criminal case against chief of the self-proclaimed Luhansk People's Republic ("LPR") Igor Plotnitsky and two commanders of illegal armed formations in occupied Donbas, who are charged with the downing of a Ukrainian Il-76 military transport plane in 2014. 


"SBU investigators have received clear proof that "LPR" chief Plotnitsky, who at the time of the crime was commander of the Zarya illegal armed formation, together with [Andrey] Patrushev (Plotnitsky's deputy at the moment) and commander of the Vityaz illegal armed formation [Alexander] Gureyev were the mastermind behind the terrorist act," 

the SBU said on Monday. With the aim of blocking Ukrainian Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) troops, the men set up ambushes and managed terrorists groups armed with portable ground-to-air missiles near Luhansk airport.

The SBU made public the audio recordings of conversations between Plotnitsky and Patrushev, in which the latter says: "Two planes have approached [the airport] … one has been downed, the other has landed." The other tape has Gureyev saying: "We've hit the Il-76. It must be loaded and sent for recycling as scrap metal."


The plane was downed in June 2014 when landing at Luhansk airport. Nine crew members and 40 Ukrainian soldiers aboard were killed in the terrorist act. Dnipro region's prosecutors are seeking the conviction of Plotnitsky and the commanders of two illegal military formations for shooting down the plane. 

They are charged with committing an act of terrorism under Part 3 of Article 258 of Ukraine's Criminal Code. The pretrial investigation into the case is over.

**************
03 february 2017
Military doctors of the Dnipro city military hospital provide treatment to wounded and injured Ukrainian servicemen.

Since the beginning of this year the medical staff has provided care to more than 50 wounded servicemen as hospital head says.

Medical teams have evacuated more than 20 soldiers since the escalation of the conflict. Then the patients were transported to military hospitals in Kyiv, Lviv and Odesa.

Dnipro military hospital has essential drugs, medical equipment and supplies.










http://www.mil.gov.ua/en/news/2017/...st-of-ukraine-as-of-morning-february-06-2017/
*Monday, February 06.* DONBAS — According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, the enemy has violated the ceasefire for 94 times over the past 24 hours. Five Ukrainian soldiers are WIA, one is injured.

The enemy used 152 mm and 122 mm artillery against Berdyanske, Lebedynske and Talakivka, mortars against Troitske, Krasnohorivka, Pavlopil, Marinka, Vodyane, Shyrokyne, and Hnutove, grenade launchers and small arms against Krasnohorivka, Marinka, Lebedynske, and Novotroitske, BMP and tank against Shyrokyne and Krasnohorivka. Snipers targeted Hnutove and Pavlopil.

Militants fired mortars on Katerynivka, Popasna, Novozvanivka, grenade launchers and small arms on Krymske, Novooleksandrivka, and Troitske. Enemy’s snipers targeted the Ukrainian positions near Krymske and Zhovte.

Occupants shelled Pisky, Avdiivka, Kamyanka, Zaitseve, Opytne, Novhorodske, Zalizne, and Luhanske with 120 and 82 mm mortars, grenade launchers and small arms, Luhanske with BMP. An enemy’s sniper targeted Nevelske.

**********

“This night was rather calm amid shelling. The enemy still violates the Minsk agreements using heavy weaponry such as 120 mm mortars and tank. They provoke us for intensification of combat actions”, LTC Oleksandr Samarskyi, Deputy Commander of 72nd Brigade defending Avdiivka, said.

“We do not respond understanding that these actions are provocative. If necessary, we respond but use only weapons which are not banned by the Minsk agreements”, the officer stressed. “Amid some ceasefire, I can’t say the situation has been stabilized. Maybe the reason is repair of power lines and power sub-stations. Generally, Avdiivka revives after last hostilities”.

*******

Since weekend, Avdiivka is under deadly artillery and mortar attacks. Currently, there are a lot of UXOs which are dangerous for citizens and furthermore, they are forbidden by the Minsk agreements such as 120, 122, 152 mm shells.

Ukraine’s army EOD teams are demining residential quarters of Avdiivka.










“Military have provided meal for more than 1,000 citizens. We are waiting for all people in need”, Col. Mykola Kuklyuk, Deputy Chief of ATO for Logistics, said.

This morning servicemen have deployed 10 field kitchens to support local citizens and have enough food products and wood for heating and cooking.


----------



## Hindustani78

“The Ukrainian servicemen are deploying 10 field kitchens to support local citizens”, Col. Mykola Kuklyuk, Deputy Chief of ATO for Logistics, said.

The officer stressed that servicemen had enough food products and wood for heating and cooking.

“We emphasize that the Ukrainian army is always ready to help local population!” Col. Kuklyuk stated.


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1763646-ukraine-reports-78-militant-attacks-1-wia-in-last-day.html

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 78 times in the past 24 hours with one wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters.

The town of Avdiyivka in the Donetsk sector saw barrages from banned 152mm artillery systems, 120mm and 82mm mortars, grenade launchers, heavy machine guns and small arms. Ukrainian positions there were also attacked by tanks. The villages of Troyitske, Verkhniotoretske, Kamianka, Luhanske, Opytne, and Zaitseve also came under mortar fire.


In the Mariupol sector, the occupiers used banned 122mm artillery systems, grenade launchers and mortars of various calibers to shell the town of Maryinka, and the villages of Bohdanivka, Novohryhorivka, Lebedynske, Vodiane, Hnutove, and Shyrokyne. Furthermore, they used tanks to attack Shyrokyne, while infantry fighting vehicles attacked Maryinka. 

What is more, heavy machine guns were used to fire on the village of Novotroyitske. In the Luhansk sector, the occupation forces repeatedly fired banned 122mm artillery systems on the village of Krymske, as well as mortars and grenades on Krymske and the village of Zhovte. 

Additionally, the village of Novozvanivka was attacked by a tank. "One Ukrainian soldier was wounded in action," the ATO HQ said.

*************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/401717.html
Ukraine's SBU Security Service has learned about the illegal acquisition of land belonging to the state-owned Chornomorsk seaport (formerly the port of Illichivsk).

"Law-enforcement officials established that the company illegal rented a small plot of land located on the territory of the enterprise. Later, with the "acquiescence" of Chernomorsk officials, the businessmen began building a facility for offloading grain. Some three hectares of the port was illegally rented to facilitate same. Individuals degraded production facilities at the seaport for handling cargo, which, in turn, prevented it from working at full capacity and making budget payments. According to experts, the cost of the illegal land plot rentals is about $4 million," SBU's press center said on Tuesday.

During the pretrial investigation SBU agents documented numerous instances when the businessmen transferred assets to various funds, some opened by local state enterprises and self-government rule bodies, which supported their activities. Bureaucrats then under the guise of defending "foreign investments" blocked work of law-enforcement organs attempting to check illegal construction at the seaport.

"SBU agents established that the real owners of the commercial company registered in Europe were citizens of Russia and Georgia," the press release says.

A criminal case has been opened based on Part 1 and 3 of Article 197-1 and Part 2 of Article 364-1 of the Criminal Code of Ukraine. Two members of the commercial enterprise have been given indicted.

"The businessmen evade any contacts with investigators and are hiding from the justice system. According to information from special law-enforcement agencies, the men used their European office to minimize payments to the Ukrainian budget and laundered a portion of their profits into the shadow economy. The investigation continues," the SBU's press center said.

*************************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/401721.html
In recent years the Russian Federation has intensified the transfer of military equipment, weapons and soldiers in the territory of the occupied part of Donbas, Ukrainian National Security and Defense Council (NSDC) Secretary Oleksandr Turchynov has said.

"A large number of military vehicles, tanks, multiple launch rocket systems, etc. is delivered through the uncontrolled area of Ukrainian-Russian border from the territory of the Russian Federation," he said.

According to him, military equipment, weapons, armaments, munitions, fuel and lubricants are imported systematically and in an orderly manner almost every day "both by motorways and railway."

Turchynov noted that over the last three days only, a significant number of tanks, infantry fighting vehicles, light multi-purpose armored towing vehicles, Grad MLRSs, Pion 2S7 (203 mm) and Giatsint 2A36 (152 mm) self-propelled guns were relocated from the Russian Federation to Donbas.

"Reinforcement is provided for Russian hybrid troops deployed all along the delimitation line," he said adding that undisguised recruitment of contractors to participate in hostilities in the east of Ukraine is conducted in Russian military commissariats.

"All this may indicate at Russia's readiness for further escalation of hostilities in Donbas," the secretary of the NSDC said adding that Russia will not be able to hide its bloody acts of aggression against Ukraine from the international community.

***
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/401725.html
At a meeting of the permanent commission of the Kyiv City Council on issues of urban planning, architecture and land use MPs agreed on the termination of the lease contract directly for the three sites provided to the Embassy of the Russian Federation in Ukraine, the press service of Kyiv City Council said.

"These plots of land were granted for the use of 49 years to the Russian Federation in 1998. For one hryvnia rent per year the Muscovites had the right to build a new embassy, a consulate and a residence of the ambassador, or sublease it, mortgage at banks or even sell. Fortunately, over 17-years of their use they didn't have time to use this right, so we can break the leases," the press service of the City Council cites the subject of the submission of the relevant decisions, the city council deputy, Ihor Miroshnychenko.

***********

According to the ATO HQ press centre, yesterday evening, about 09:00 p.m. the Russian occupational troops shelled Kurdyumivka (Donetsk oblast). Occupants fired 20 artillery shells killing a 15-year-old boy.

*********
15:30
Active phase of NATO drills begins in Black Sea

15:27
Peskov refers question about U.S. drone seen flying above Donbas contact line to Defense Ministry (Part 2)

15:59
There are signs of Ukrainian army's preparations for offensive - DPR head

Bakhmut Ukraine


----------



## Hindustani78

"Donetsk People's Republic" ("DPR") Mikhail Tolstykh, nom-de-guerre Givi, is reported to have been eliminated in the occupied city of Donetsk, according to militant resources. 
https://www.unian.info/war/1765896-...eportedly-eliminated-in-occupied-donetsk.html






They cite the "operational command" of the "DPR," which reported that it had happened "as a result of a terrorist attack." 

"At 06:12 on Wednesday, as a result of a terrorist act, the commander of the 'Somali' battalion, Colonel Mikhail Tolstykh, aka Givi, was killed," the report said.


Currently, an "investigation team" is working on the scene. Former "Defense Minister" of the "DPR" Igor Girkin, nom de guerre Strelkov, claims Givi's office in Donetsk was blown up. 

"Supposedly, Givi's office was blown up together with the owner. Presumably, it was hit by a shell of the RPO-A Shmel [man-portable rocket launcher]," Strelkov wrote on his page on the Russian social media website, VKontakte.
***********
https://www.unian.info/war/1766066-...-90-attacks-in-donbas-3-wias-in-last-day.html

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 89 times in the past 24 hours with three Ukrainian soldiers reported as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

In the Donetsk sector, the Russian occupation forces used 152mm and 122mm artillery systems to shell the village of Luhanske. Mortars of various calibers, rocket-propelled grenades and small arms were used to fire on the town of Avdiyivka, and the villages of Opytne, Troyitske, Kamianka, Pisky, Pivdenne, Luhanske, Nevelske, Zaitseve, Verkhniotoretske, and Novhorodske. Our positions near Avdiyivka were also attacked by a tank. Further, Luhanske and Verkhniotoretske were attacked by infantry fighting vehicles (IFVs)," the report says.


Enemy troops in the Mariupol sector used artillery systems and mortars to shell the town of Maryinka, and the villages of Talakivka, Chermalyk, and Hnutove. They also fired mortars on the village of Novotroyitske, as well as rocket-propelled grenades and small arms on the villages of Vodiane, Pavlopil, Lebedynske, Shyrokyne, and Berezove. Enemy IFVs attacked Pavlopil. Maryinka was under sniper fire. 

In the Luhansk sector, the occupiers opened fire on the Ukrainian positions near the village of Krymske, using banned 122mm artillery systems. They also used mortars to shell the town of Popasna, and the villages of Troyitske, Krymske and Novozvanivka. Rocket-propelled grenades, heavy machine guns and small arms were used to fire on the villages of Novozvanivka and Novo-Oleksandrivka. The village of Novotoshkivske was attacked by IFVs.

*********
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/401991.html
The National Police of Ukraine has said the explosive device that killed journalist Pavel Sheremet contained an anti-personnel mine.

"Taking this into account it is possible to establish the contents of the explosive device. In addition, the blueprint for the location of the device and its location in the automobile," said the head of the National Police's investigation department Oleksandr Vakulenko at a press conference in Kyiv on Wednesday.

Vakulenko said the bomb contained a MON-50 anti-personnel mine, two firing pins and an electric detonator.

Several experiments using a car and copies of the explosive device bear out the preliminary conclusions of the investigation. Vakulenko said nine of the 16 forensic analyses have been carried out.

Well-known Belarusian journalist Pavel Sheremet was killed on July 20, 2016 in the center of Kyiv when his automobile exploded. The car belonged to his companion Olena Prytula, the co-founder of the Kyiv-based Ukrayinska Pravda news website. Police have said the main motive for Sheremet's murder was his journalist activities.

Ukrainian prosecutors have said several individuals are suspects in their investigation. They say the perpetrator did not act alone.

Young pilots of tactical aviation brigade of ‘Centre’ Air Force Command (Poltava) perform training flights.

Success of air combat depends on many factors including such as theoretical and practical knowledge and staff professionalism.

“A fighter pilot perfectly knowing the tactics of air battle have more chances to win it and defeat an enemy”, brigade commander stresses.


















********

15:12
DPR declares mourning for Givi, he will be buried on Friday

12:48
Ukrainian security service checking info on DPR battalion leader death

12:06
BATTALION COMMANDER MIKHAIL TOLSTYKH, AKA GIVI, KILLED IN SHMEL FLAMETHROWER ATTACK - COMMAND


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1769861-russian-drone-downed-in-ato-zone-in-donbas.html

The Ukrainian forces in eastern Ukraine report they have shot down a Russian unmanned aerial vehicle in the zone of the Anti-Terrorist Operation near the demarcation line February 8. 






"At about 19:00 February 8 an unmanned aerial vehicle was spotted in the sky close to the contact line. After the identification of the object, having received confirmation that the flying object does not belong to the ATO forces or international organizations that monitor the situation near the contact line with their unmanned aerial fleet, it was decided to destroy it," the press center of the ATO Headquarters wrote on Facebook on Thursday, February 9.

The press center noted that the UAV was shot down from small arms. The experts are now examining the drone.






At the moment, the relevant experts are working with it. According to preliminary data, the same type of UAVs is used by the armed forces of the Russian Federation," the report reads.

**********
https://www.unian.info/war/1768156-...rces-attack-ukraine-82-times-in-last-day.html
Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 82 times in the past 24 hours, according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters.

In the Donetsk sector, the occupation forces used banned 152mm artillery systems to shell the village of Luhanske. Mortars, grenade launchers, heavy machine guns and small arms were used to fire on the town of Avdiyivka, and the villages of Nevelske, Verkhniotoretske, Kamianka, Opytne, Pisky, Troyitske, Luhanske, Myronivske, and Zaitseve. Luhanske and Avdiyivka were also attacked by tanks.


In the Luhansk sector, proscribed 152mm and 122mm artillery systems were used to shell the villages of Novotoshkivske and Krymske. The village of Malynove came under mortar fire, while grenade launchers and small arms were fired on the town of Popasna, and the villages of Katerynivka, Krymske, Novozvanivka, Zhovte, and Novo-Oleksandrivka. 

Additionally, Novozvanivka was attacked by enemy infantry fighting vehicles and armored personnel carriers. In the Mariupol sector, the occupiers opened fire from 152mm and 122mm artillery systems on the town of Maryinka, and the villages of Lebedynske and Shyrokyne. Furthermore, they used mortars to shell the villages of Shyrokyne and Hnutove. Grenade launchers and small arms were used to fire on the villages of Lebedynske, Vodiane, Pavlopil, Shyrokyne, and Hnutove.

***************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/402275.html
NATO Deputy Secretary General Rose Gottemoeller has said that the escalation of fighting in the east of Ukraine last week was the worst in the past two years and should not be accepted as normal.

"We are deeply concerned by the recent spike in violence. The ceasefire has been violated almost every day for the last two years. But last week, the OSCE, the Organization for Security and Co-Operation in Europe, registered over 10,000 ceasefire violations in a single day. Including with heavy equipment banned under the Minsk Agreements. We have seen the heaviest fighting in the past two years. We must not accept this as the 'new normal'," Gottemoeller said at a press conference after a meeting with Ukrainian Prime Minister Volodymyr Groysman in Brussels on Thursday.

She stressed NATO does not, and will not recognize the illegal annexation of Crimea and condemns Russia's continuing destabilization of eastern Ukraine.

"Russia has a special responsibility in this regard," the NATO deputy secretary general said.

Gottemoeller said she chaired a special meeting of the NATO-Ukraine Commission on February 8, which addressed the latest facts on the ground. Every single Ally took the floor to express strong support for Ukraine's sovereignty and territorial integrity, she added.

***********

Despite ceasefire agreements reached by the Trilateral Contact Group on February 1, militants continue attacks against Ukrainian army positions in Donbas, the anti-terrorist operation (ATO) headquarters reported.

"As of 3 p.m., hostiles had carried out 34 attacks against Ukrainian troops' positions with the use of a vast range of available weapons, including ones forbidden by the Minsk Agreements," the press center of the ATO headquarters said in a statement published on Thursday afternoon.

It said that hostiles demonstrated the most vigorous activity in the Donetsk sector in Luhanske, Zaitseve, Opytne, Pisky, the Butivka mine and Verkhniotoretske populated areas.

*************************
http://www.mil.gov.ua/en/news/2017/...”-and-for-us-you-are-a-bright-and-brave-army/

President Petro Poroshenko awarded servicemen of the Armed Forces and officials of the State Emergency Service who had proved themselves defending Avdiivka.

The Head of State thanked warriors of the 72nd mechanized brigade for their courage and heroism demonstrated in the protection of Avdiivka from Russian terrorist troops and brave rescuers who have been doing everything possible to help local residents.

The President noted that the enemy — Russian terrorist troops — had gone on the offensive to capture the industrial area of Avdiivka after shelling. He called their actions another provocation aimed to transfer responsibility and condemn the Ukrainian side of violating the ceasefire.

“But the whole world saw the Ukrainian Armed Forces created in the last 2.5 years,” Petro Poroshenko said.

According to him, the 72nd mechanized brigade had proved its name of one of the most powerful brigades of the Land Forces of Ukraine called the “Black Brigade” by the enemies in 2014 due to its successful military operations in the area of hostilities.

“This means the enemy fears the ‘Black Brigade’ and knows that it will not advance any further in the area of the 72nd brigade. For them you are the ‘Black brigade’ and for us you are a bright and brave army,” Petro Poroshenko emphasized.

The President also awarded the officials of the State Emergency Service who had saved the town from the humanitarian disaster.

The attendees honoured memory of the fallen warriors with a moment of silence.

According to the President, his team is doing everything for the situation to move towards de-escalation and full ceasefire: “Proper conditions for our diplomats are being created by you: commanders and ordinary soldiers who reinforce Ukrainian positions with their courage and heroism at the negotiations, arm us with arguments sufficient for withstanding our national interests firmly”.

Press Service of the President of Ukraine

***********

Look at these pictures: in Avdiivka the enemy used weaponry banned by the Minsk agreements such as Grad and Uragan, 152 mm and 120 mm artillery (more than 2,000 shells and mines), even over 200 mm calibre.

Now soldiers repair damages buildings and equipment, help local population and equip their positions. Fragile truce can be derailed and they have to be ready.


































*******

According to the ATO HQ press centre, today, February 9, the Russian occupational troops have kept on shelling and damaged a power substation in Mariupol direction. Chermalyk, Pavlopil, Hnutove, Talakivka, Vodyane, Lebedynske, and Sartana are without power supply. Mariupol gas distribution plant is cut off current, too.

The repair works are carried out. Power supply will be resumed in several hours.

********

According to the ATO HQ press centre, despite agreements of trilateral contact group on ceasefire along the whole contact line since the midnight February 09, Russian occupational troops keep on shelling.

*As of 03:00 p.m. the enemy has performed 34 attacks against the Ukrainian positions using different weapons, including the weaponry banned by the Minsk agreements.*

The tensest situation is near Luhanske, Zaitseve, Opytne, Pisky, Butivka Mine, and Verkhnye Toretske.

*The Ukrainian soldiers strictly observe the ceasefire and do not respond to attacks.*

********

22:07
Battalion commander Tolstykh's murder disrupts Minsk Agreements - Zakharchenko

21:14
Ukrainian troops shoot down drone over Donbas

18:28
Ukrainian military report attacks in country's east

18:13
Ukrainian Defense Ministry sees no logic in suspicions of Ukrainian saboteurs' involvement in organization of 'Givi' killing

18:11
Three DPR servicemen killed in Ukrainian army shelling in past 24 hrs - Basurin

17:21
DPR sees Kyiv court decision ordering Zakharchenko detention as breach of Minsk Agreements

DONETSK. Feb 9 (Interfax) - The military prosecutors of the self-proclaimed Donetsk People's Republic (DPR) has tracked down the perpetrators of the killing of militiaman Givi, DPR Defense Ministry official Eduard Basurin told reporters on Thursday.

"The military prosecutor opened a criminal case on the basis of the article dealing with terrorism, tracked down the perpetrators, and found the place from where the shot was fired," Basurin said.

Mikhail Tolstykh, commander of the Somali battalion (nicknamed Givi), was killed in his office in the morning of February 8. A Shmel rocket-propelled flamethrower was used to kill him. The DPR State Security Ministry has accused the Ukrainian special services of organizing the Tolstykh killing. Ukrainian Defense Ministry official Oleksandr Motuzyanik has denied the accusations of Ukrainian saboteurs' involvement in the Givi killing.


14:34
Kyiv observes over 80 ceasefire violations in past 24 hours


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1770397-ukraine-reports-61-enemy-attacks-in-donbas-in-last-day.html

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 61 times in the past 24 hours, according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

In the Donetsk sector, the town of Avdiyivka, and the villages of Luhanske, Troyitske, and Verkhniotoretske came under mortar fire, while grenade launchers and small arms were used to fire on Avdiyivka, and the villages of Zaitseve, Opytne, and Pisky. 

Further, Ukrainian positions near Avdiyivka were attacked by enemy infantry fighting vehicles (IFVs). In the Luhansk sector, the Russian occupation forces used mortars, grenade launchers and small arms to attack the villages of Shariv Kut, Lobacheve, Novo-Oleksandrivka, and Novozvanivka. Additionally, the village of Vodiane came under fire from IFVs.

In the Mariupol sector, the enemy lobbed mortar shells onto the villages of Vodiane and Pavlopil. Grenade launchers and small arms were used to fire on the town of Maryinka, and the villages of Pavlopil, Novotroyitske, Shyrokyne, Hnutove, Lebedynske, and Vodiane. Furthermore, IFVs attacked the Ukrainian positions near Shyrokyne. There were no casualties among Ukrainian troops, the ATO HQ said.

*********
https://www.unian.info/war/1771371-ukraine-defense-spokesman-army-ready-to-fight-back.html
"The situation in Avdiyivka is uneasy. However, it is completely controlled by the AFU and the local authorities. The soldiers are in their positions and ready to repel the enemy in case of any offensive," Defense Ministry speaker for Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) issues Oleksandr Motuzianyk said at a briefing in Kyiv on Friday, February 10.

"I would also note a threat of an offensive exists not only in Avdiyivka. It can happen along the entire contact line in the Anti-Terrorist Operation zone. Our task is to beef up our defense, observation posts, and be ready to repel the enemy," he said. As UNIAN reported earlier, Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 61 times in the past 24 hours.

*********





Moscow is trying to share with Kyiv its responsibility for the escalation in Donbas; however, the Ukrainian army in Avdiyivka are on forced defensive, which is confirmed by NATO satellite imagery and intercepted communication of the militants, Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko said Friday during his working trip to Ivano-Frankivsk region, according to an UNIAN correspondent. 

"Kyiv has and will comply with Minsk Agreements. Now, on the path to peace and restoration of Ukraine’s territorial integrity, this approach has absolutely no alternative. This is our view, also shared by our key partners who have been helping Ukraine to effectively resist Russian aggression in these difficult conditions," Poroshenko said.

"Do not believe [rumors] that supposedly our [troops] are not allowed to return fire. When there is a real need to do so, when there is no other way, the necessary orders have already been received and are being executed flawlessly. It was clearly evident around Avdiyivka," said the president.

"At the same time, I reject any attempt to put on Ukraine the responsibility for the escalation along the frontline. There is Moscow’s insidious tactic – to divide it [responsibility] between Moscow and Kyiv. We will not allow them to do so. Undoubtedly, our actions have a nature of forced defense; they were just a ‘medication’ from those aggressive tantrums the Russian-terrorist groups had thrown. We can prove this claim to anyone: [we have] communication between militants, intercepted by our intelligence; this can be seen on satellite imagery, which is at the disposal of our partners in NATO; the time the attacks began and the location of launch sites have been recorded by counter-battery radars, which we had received from the United States," said the head of state. In addition, Poroshenko stressed Ukraine’s efforts toward de-escalation down to a complete ceasefire.

As UNIAN reported earlier, Russian troops and Russian-controlled militants in Donbas between January 29 and February 5 shelled Avdiyivka massively, using heavy artillery and Grad MLR systems, as well as tanks. 

Several civilians were killed in the shelling. Furthermore, the situation worsened along the entire frontline. A total of 15 Ukrainian soldiers and one rescuer have been killed on the Donetsk line since January 29.

*******
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/402556.html
Ukrainian troops have "counterattacked in Avdiyivka" and improved their positions on the approaches to Donetsk, Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko said.

"They attacked us because they wanted to push Ukrainian troops out of the Avdiyivka industrial zone... During clashes in the Avdiyivka area Russian troops used all kinds of artillery, multiple rocket launchers, mortars, tanks, other types of weapons strictly prohibited by the Minsk agreements," Poroshenko said during a trip to Ivano-Frankivsk on Friday.

"Moreover, as a result of the enemy attack, our military, our heroes counterattacked and improved our positions on the site that has become key on the approaches to the occupied Donetsk," Poroshenko said.

At the same time, 15 Ukrainian troops and one rescuer have died in the Donetsk sector since January 29, he said.

"Kyiv did and will observe the Minsk agreements," the Ukrainian president said.

"Now, on the road to peace and to restoring the territorial integrity of Ukraine, such an approach has absolutely no alternative. So we think, and such is the opinion of our key partners too," Poroshenko said.

**********************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/402547.html

During shelling of Avdiyivka in the Donetsk region by Russian occupation forces at the end of January and start of February more than 300 private houses were damaged and the city was without heat and water for almost two weeks, First Verkhovna Rada Deputy Speaker and representative to the humanitarian subgroup of the Trilateral Contact Group (TCG) Iryna Gerashchenko has said.

"It is minus 12 C today. Avdiyivka is slowly emerging from the horror of it all and repair work is underway," Gerashchenko wrote on her Facebook page on Friday. She added that the city continues to receive construction materials from various regions in Ukraine.

Gerashchenko visited Avdiyivka with Minister of Foreign Affairs of Lithuania Linas Linkevicius and Lithuanian Ambassador to Ukraine Volodymyr Yatsenkivsky, as well as parliament Poroshenko Bloc faction deputy Iryna Lutsenko.

"It's important that the EU representatives see with their own eyes and are convinced of the horrors of war waged by Russians against Ukraine. Linkevicius during the spring of 2016 was in Shyrokyne, and the minister can tell his colleagues, EU foreign ministers, what he has seen. This is evidence, this is first-hand information that is invaluable in the discussion about sanctions. The truth should be told to EU states and NATO member states," she said.

Visiting School No. 3 in Avdiyivka, Gerashchenko said, "The children drew a big heart [for Linkevicius] to pass on to Lithuanian President Dalia Grybauskaite – with the words, 'with love from Ukraine.'"


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1772447-...donbas-militants-attack-ukraine-63-times.html





The combined Russian-separatist forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 63 times in the past 24 hours, according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 


In the Mariupol sector, the occupiers fired grenade launchers, heavy machine guns and small arms on the villages of Hnutove, Pavlopil, Shyrokyne and Vodiane, the headquarters said. "The Russian occupation forces used Grad MLR systems, tanks and mortars of various calibers to attack our positions near the town of Krasnohorivka," the report says.


In the Donetsk sector, the militants opened fire from 120mm mortars on the town of Avdiyivka, and the villages of Nevelske and Opytne, as well as rocket-propelled grenades and small arms on the villages of Novhorodske, Nevelske, Luhanske and Zaitseve. 

Additionally, enemy snipers were active near Avdiyivka, and the villages of Luhanske and Verkhniotoretske. In the Luhansk sector, the village of Krymske came under mortar fire, while rocket-propelled grenades and small arms were used to fire on the village of Novozvanivka. There were no casualties among Ukrainian troops, the ATO HQ said.

*************




The mission of the International Committee of the Red Cross (ICRC) has delivered more than 130 tonnes of humanitarian aid to residents of the temporarily occupied territory of Donetsk region. 

According to the State Border Guard Service of Ukraine, eight trucks of the ICRC Mission drove through the Novotroyitske entry and exit checkpoint toward the uncontrolled areas.


The vehicles transported medicines and building materials to a total weight of almost 130 tonnes to residents of Donetsk region.


----------



## Hindustani78

**********
The town of Avdiyivka, which has repeatedly come under fire by Russia's hybrid military force, has undergone repairs, and local residents' life is getting back to normal.


----------



## Hindustani78

Former "Defense Minister" of the "DPR" Igor Girkin, nom de guerre Strelkov, claims Givi's office in Donetsk was blown up. "Supposedly, Givi's office was blown up together with the owner. Presumably, it was hit by a shell of the RPO-A Shmel [man-portable rocket launcher]," Strelkov wrote on his page on the Russian social media website, VKontakte.


























18:14
Ukrainian antiaircraft missile units to hold over 100 drills in 2017 - defense ministry

18:42
Number of Donbas ceasefire violations unacceptable - OSCE mission

18:28
Nine killed, over 40 injured in Donbas from Jan 29 to Feb 9 - OSCE mission

16:58
DPR reports almost 440 Ukrainian shell attacks in past 24 hours

16:32
LPR reports 15 Ukrainian shellings in past 24 hours (Part 2)


----------



## Hindustani78

*https://www.unian.info/war/1773061-ato-hq-daily-report-59-militant-attacks-2-wia.html*

*Over the past day, Shyrokine and Krasnohorivka were fired on from the enemy infantry fighting vehicles, the Staff of the Anti-Terrorist Operation Forces reported. *

On the Mariupol line, militants mortared the positions of the Ukrainian forces in the area of Krasnohorivka and Pavlopil, the report reads. 

Grenade launchers, heavy machine guns and small arms were fired on Novotroitske, Hnutove, Pavlopil, Shyrokine, Lebedynske, and Vodiane, Shyrokine and Krasnohorivka were fired on from the enemy IFVs, according to the ATO Headquarters.


On the Donetsk line, militants shelled Kamenka, Zaitseve, Avdiyivka, Pisky, and Novoselivka Druha from mortars of various calibers. At the same time, rocket-propelled grenades, heavy machine guns and small arms were used against Zaitseve, Pisky, Avdiyivka, Opytne, and Troitske. The positions of the Ukrainian troops near Luhanske were engaged by an enemy sniper. A total of 59 attacks was recorded. T*wo Ukrainian soldiers were wounded in action.*


----------



## JustHappened

US military equipment heading toward Ukraine from Slovakia. Credits to CTO


----------



## Hindustani78

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 67 times in the past 24 hours with one wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 10:00, 13 February 2017 





https://www.unian.info/war/1773792-ukraine-reports-67-militant-attacks-1-wia-in-last-day.html

In the Mariupol sector, the occupiers fired mortars of various calibers on the villages of Pavlopil and Novotroyitske, and the town of Krasnohorivka. "The militants used rocket-propelled grenades and small arms shooting on the villages of Pavlopil, Novotroyitske, Hnutove, Novohryhorivka, Chermalyk, Mykolaivka, Lebedynske, Vodiane and Shyrokyne. Enemy snipers were active in Novotroyitske and the town of Maryinka. Additionally, infantry fighting vehicles were used to attack Novohryhorivka," the report says.


In the Donetsk sector, the Russian occupation forces opened fire from mortars on the village of Verkhniotoretske and the town of Avdiyivka, as well as rocket-propelled grenades and small arms -- on the villages of Zaitseve, Pisky, Novoselivka Druha, Kamianka and Luhanske. 

"The enemy fired from infantry fighting vehicles on the Ukrainian positions near Avdiyivka. Furthermore, snipers were active in the villages of Troyitske, Novoselivka Druha and Kamianka," the headquarters said. 

In the Luhansk sector, the militants launched grenades shot small arms on the villages of Novo-Oleksandrivka and Novozvanivka.


***************************

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/402788.html


The Ukrainian Defense Ministry will conduct over 100 exercises this year, to practice coherence among antiaircraft missile units, in particular, a live fire exercise with Buk-M1 surface-to-air missile (SAM) systems will take place in Kherson region, ministry spokesman Dmytro Hutsuliak said.

"To ensure coherence among our anti-aircraft missile units, we are planning to conduct around 50 tactical exercises with command staffs of brigades, regiments and core units, almost 25 tactical exercises with Buk-M1 surface-to-air missile batteries and around 35 tactical-specific exercises with logistic units," Hutsuliak said at a briefing in Kyiv on Friday.

During the Saber Guardian 2017 multinational exercise at Shabla training range in Bulgaria, Ukrainian S-300 SAM units will take part in a live fire drill, the spokesman said.

"Units armed with Buk-M1s will conduct a live fire drill at the Yahorlik training range in Kherson region," he said.

Certain radar troops and crews operating radio-electronic equipment of the Ukrainian Air Forces will be practicing monthly maneuvers that will involve deployments to new position areas.

Also, a number of tactical-specific exercises will be held with practice launches of spy drones.

"Classes with teachers and cadets at Ukrainian Armed Forces training institutions will be held with the active involvement of foreign instructors from the NATO member states," Hutsuliak said.






http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/402807.html

The Internal Affairs Ministry of Ukraine has said Ukrainian citizens who were detained in Russia in the case on international drug syndicate are victims of human traffickers.

We are talking about Ukrainians, who went to work to Russia and were recruited for these criminal activities, the press service of the Interior Ministry told Interfax-Ukraine on Saturday.

"The National Police and the Interior Ministry are constantly fighting against the organized groups of traffickers. There are hundreds of our citizens in the territory of the Russian Federation, who at various times were victims of human traffickers... They are represented in the Russian Federation not as victims of trafficking, but as members of an organized criminal group," the Interior Ministry's press service said on Saturday.

However, in such cases it is very difficult to prove that we are dealing with human trafficking, and it is difficult to return people to their homeland, even to serve prison sentences, the press service said.

Therefore, the Interior Ministry of Ukraine called on Ukrainians not to seek easy money abroad.

On Friday, February 10, Russian media reported with reference to the Russian Interior Ministry that they uncovered an international drug cartel KhimProm, one of the centers of which was located in Kyiv. A total of 67 people were arrested in this case in Russia, including 47 Ukrainian citizens. The Russian Interior Ministry claimed that there were special recruiting points in Kyiv and advertisements with offer of high-paid couriers jobs in Russia were placed in Ukrainian newspapers.

On Saturday, February 11, the Ukrainian Foreign Ministry said it expects the Russian Federation to confirm the information about the detention of 47 Ukrainians in the framework of the international drug syndicate case.

Kyiv sent queries to the Russian Foreign Ministry and the Investigative Department of the Russian Interior Ministry asking for the information about Ukrainian citizens among the detainees, the charges against them, the place of their confinement and the availability of a lawyer," the Consular Service Department of the Interior Ministry of Ukraine said in a statement on its Facebook page.

*************
http://www.interfax.com/newsinf.asp?id=734465
February 13, 2017 14:33
DONETSK. Feb 13 (Interfax) - The territory of the self-proclaimed Donetsk People's Republic (DPR) has come under fire from Ukrainian troops 509 times in the past 24 hours, Eduard Basurin, a senior official with the DPR Defense Ministry, said at a news conference on Monday.

"The Ukrainian Armed Forces have opened fire on the territory of the DPR 509 times in the past 24 hours. In these attacks, heavy artillery was used 36 times, tanks four times, mortars of various caliber 176 times, infantry combat vehicles 21 times, and surface-to-air missile systems, grenade launchers and small arms 272 times," Basurin said.

Sixteen populated areas of the republic were shelled in this period of time, he said.

"One DPR serviceman was killed in the continuing attacks by the Ukrainian Armed Forces," he said.

**********

13:39
Proof of Ukrainian army's use of weapons of mass destruction, Tochka-U missiles, found in Donbas - Russian Investigative Committee (Part 2)


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1775666-...iers-evacuated-to-dnipro-last-week-media.html

Almost a hundred wounded and injured soldiers were evacuated from the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) zone in eastern Ukraine to the city of Dnipro last week, according to a local news portal, Most-Dnepr. 






"Ninety-two soldiers, wounded and injured, were evacuated by all kinds of transportation to Dnipro," Director of Dnipropetrovsky regional emergency medicine center Radiy Shevchenko said at a press conference in a weekly update on Monday, February 13.

In particular, two seriously wounded Ukrainian soldiers were delivered by a helicopter to Dnipro on February 8. The evacuation proceeded amid bad weather conditions.


He also said that his center serviced 17,441 emergency calls last week. "Seventy patients who had cold weather injuries have undergone treatment. Since the beginning of the winter, 366 people have suffered from hypothermia. Most of them were drunken males. 

Three persons were in serious condition. Two children fell through the ice: an 11-year-old girl in Kamyanske and a 13-year-old boy in Dnipro," Shevchenko said.




************
Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 72 times in the past 24 hours with one wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

https://www.unian.info/war/1775886-donbas-militants-attack-ukraine-72-times-1-wia-in-last-day.html





In the Donetsk sector, the militants shelled 122mm artillery systems on the village of Pisky, as well as 120mm and 82mm mortars on the town of Avdiyivka, and the villages of Nevelske, Verkhniotoretske and Troyitske. 

"Russian occupation forces fired rocket-propelled grenades and small arms on the villages of Nevelske, Zaitseve, Pisky, Novoluhanske, Verkhniotoretske, Novoselivka Druha, and Luhanske. A sniper was active in Nevelske," the report says. 

In the Mariupol sector, the occupiers used 122mm artillery systems, tanks, infantry fighting vehicles and armored personnel carriers in the village of Vodiane.

"The enemy opened fire from mortars of various calibers on the town of Krasnohorivka, and the villages of Pavlopil and Shyrokyne. The occupiers also fired rocket-propelled grenades, heavy machine guns, and small arms on the villages of Lebedynske, Bohdanivka, Pavlopil and Shyrokyne. Additionally, infantry fighting vehicles and a sniper were involved in attacking Shyrokyne," the press center said. 

In the Luhansk sector, the militants used 82mm mortars and grenade launchers in the attacks on the Ukrainian positions near the villages of Krymske, Valuiske, Novo-Oleksandrivka and Stanytsia Luhanska.

***********

Once a camouflaged tank (type unknown) was spotted by the OSCE monitoring patrol in the village of Pikuzy (formerly Kominternove, 23km north-east of Mariupol) February 12, the militants fired warning shots, according to the OSCE SMM daily report. 






"On 12 February, while observing a camouflaged tank (type unknown) in "DPR"-controlled Pikuzy , the SMM heard 15-20 shots of small-arms fire 50-100m from the SMM’s position near the tank," the report reads. 

The SMM assessed the shots not to be directed at the SMM but to be warning shots. The monitors left the area immediately, according to the report. As UNIAN reported earlier, the militants near their stronghold of Horlivka delayed the passage of and searched the patrol vehicle of the OSCE SMM.











*********
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/402894.html

The humanitarian subgroup of the Trilateral Contact Group (TCG) in Minsk will consider the issues of release of hostages and access of representatives of humanitarian missions to the Donbas territory uncontrolled by Ukraine on February 15, Ukrainian Verkhovna Rada first deputy speaker and Kyiv's representative in the humanitarian subgroup Iryna Gerashchenko said.

"The key subject is, certainly, release of hostages and access of international humanitarian missions," Gerashchenko told reporters in Kyiv on Monday.

"'A total of 109 Ukrainian citizens, who are on the lists of the Ukrainian Security Service, are civilians and servicemen and are considered hostages in the territory of the Luhansk and Donetsk regions," she said, recalling that the self-proclaimed Donbas republics have so far confirmed just over 40 people from this list.


At that, Gerashchenko said that the Ukrainian side is aware of the location of 15 people from this list. "We are always talking about that and it's very important to record that these people exist," she said.

As reported, the next meeting of the TCG on the settlement of the situation in eastern Ukraine will take place on February 15.

******

12:38
LPR reports 20 attacks by Ukrainian govt forces in past 24 hours

12:30
Explosion rocks Donetsk Chemical Plant - city administration (Part 2)

11:47
OSCE observers report shooting in DPR

10:49
DPR militia reports over 1,000 attacks by Ukrainian army in past 24 hours


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1777796-...ne-amid-uncertainty-over-missions-future.html


Canada, Britain and the United States have had military trainers in Ukraine since the summer of 2015, after Russia annexed Crimea and began supporting separatist forces in Ukraine's Donbas region.

Ukrainian and Canadian officials say those skills have been desperately needed given the amount of support Russia has provided to the rebels operating in the Donbas. 

The conflict in eastern Ukraine has claimed close to 10,000 lives since April 2014, and left tens of thousands without homes and struggling to survive.

But Canada's training mission is set to expire at the end of March, and in spite of public appeals from the Ukrainian government, the Liberal government has not decided whether to extend it.


Despite the uncertainty, about 200 soldiers from Lord Strathcona's Horse are set to leave for Ukraine at the beginning of March – even if it means they only end up staying for a month.

The Edmonton-based soldiers will relieve counterparts from 2nd Battalion, Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry, based out of Shilo, Man., who have been on the ground training Ukrainian forces near the city of Lviv since August. 

Meanwhile, 1 PPCLI, which is also based out of Edmonton and falls under Hetherington's command, will be providing the majority of troops for the start of Canada's mission in Latvia, which is expected to ramp up in the coming months before becoming fully operational in the summer. 

Canada has committed to send about 450 troops to lead a multinational NATO force in the Baltic state, which is intended to deter any potential Russian aggression in the region. Hetherington described the Latvia mission as "a bit of back to the future" since it will be Canada's largest deployment to Europe since the end of the Cold War.

The Canadians will be joined in Latvia by counterparts from Italy, Spain, Poland, Albania and Slovenia, who Hetherington said will all work hand-in-hand with the Latvians on a daily basis. 

"The Latvians will be our peers," he said. "This is not building an army. We are not training them." With 3rd Division also providing about 150 soldiers to Canada's mission in Iraq, the question remains how the government plans to find another 600 troops to send on a major peacekeeping mission in Africa. 

Hetherington acknowledged that with Ukraine, Latvia and Iraq on his plate, he is "rounds complete," meaning he doesn't have much more to spare. But he was confident the military would be able to find enough troops from other places to be able to participate in a peacekeeping mission, if and when the government pulls the trigger. "It will depend on the task," Hetherington said. 

"If push comes to shove, we can all get out the door and do what we need to do tomorrow. If you look back to the Afghan days where at any one time we could have had upwards of 3,500, and we kept going through that."

*************










https://www.unian.info/war/1778577-...ading-to-neighboring-belarus-eu-observer.html

To coincide with the parliamentary debate, Yan Melnikov, a Belarusian volunteer fighter in Ukraine, was in Brussels on Tuesday, February 14, to highlight what he calls the "rapidly deteriorating" humanitarian situation in the conflict zone.

The 23-year-old has spent the last three years supporting Ukrainian forces in Donbas and says that there is "little evidence" that EU economic sanctions against Russia have had any impact so far. 

Melnikov said that the recent upsurge in fighting was the result of Russian-backed forces "once again" resorting to the use of heavy artillery which had put civilians at increased risk.

Much of the shelling and shooting, he said, had come from Russian-backed soldiers in built up residential areas which made it “impossible” for the opposing side to return fire. Melnikov, who is due to return to the frontline in two weeks, insisted that he had joined the Ukranian forces out of a desire to support freedom and democracy and not for any monetary gain. 

"It is clear that sanctions are not working and they need to be intensified, he said, adding that "There is a great hardship in the region and it is getting worse with every passing day. Urgent action needs to be taken to address this."

The former tailor said he was one of about 300 Belarusians who are fighting in the area and fears that if Eastern Ukraine is annexed by Moscow, as was the case with Crimea in 2015, then his country could be "next on the Russian radar." "This is the big concern for a lot of my countrymen," he said. 

"They fear that unless a clear signal is sent to Putin's Russia that the West, including the EU, will not tolerate such aggression, that Belarus could be next."

*************

http://www.mil.gov.ua/en/news/2017/...ns-with-120-mm-mortars-in-mariupol-direction/
Tuesday, February 14. DONBAS – According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, despite the ceasefire agreements, Russian occupational troops continue shelling Ukrainian positions with weapons, forbidden by the Minsk agreements.

Thereby, the enemy shelled Ukrainian positions with 120-mm mortars in Mariupol direction.

In Donetsk direction the occupants intensively fired on Ukrainian troops with BMPs and RPGs.

*******
http://www.interfax.com/newsinf.asp?id=735261
MINSK. Feb 15 (Interfax) - The sides have agreed to withdraw weapons and special equipment from the line of separation in Donbas by February 20, envoy of the Organization for Security and Co-operation (OSCE) in Europe in the Trilateral Contact Group on Ukraine Martin Sajdik said.

"Today it was agreed to withdraw the equipment prohibited under the Minsk agreements by February 20," Sajdik said in Minsk on Wednesday.

At today's meeting, the sides paid special attention to the complete ceasefire along the entire contact line in Donbas.

Sajdik went on to note in this regard that outbreaks of hostilities in the conflict area had significantly reduced since the previous Contact Group meeting. He also highlighted the major contribution that the OSCE Special Monitoring Mission had made to the reduction of tension in the region.

Sajdik also revealed that the Steinmeier formula had been among the political topics discussed in Minsk on Wednesday.

The Trilateral Contact Group on the Donbas situation met in Minsk earlier on Wednesday.

The group's next meeting is to be held on March 1, Sajdik said.

**********
http://www.interfax.com/newsinf.asp?id=735245
KYIV. Feb 15 (Interfax) - The blockade of railroad transportation with the regions of Donbas uncontrolled by Kyiv may lead to a halt of the country's metallurgical industry, Ukrainian Prime Minister Volodymyr Groysman said.

"The blockade [...] will lead to a halt of the country's metallurgical enterprises. The metallurgical industry now employs 300,000 people. What we sell abroad makes up 20% of all of our state's foreign currency earnings. It cannot be called anything but sabotage of the economy!" Groysman said in opening an extraordinary government meeting on Wednesday.

The prime minister urged the blockade activists to unblock the passage of trains carrying commodities that are vital to the national economy. "I am calling on those who are blocking [the traffic] to unblock the delivery of only coal and whatever else related to the Ukrainian economy. You are welcome to block anything else and fight smuggling!" Groysman said.

Ukrainian Interior Minister Arsen Avakov, for his part, said the Alchevsk Coke-Chemical Plant has coal to last it nine days.

"Nine days, after that we will shut down the furnaces. After that, there will be one more week and we will stop all plants of Mariupol, and then also Kryviy Rih," he said.

*****************

19:25
Kyiv deems unacceptable talking about any elections in Donbas until several essential conditions are met - spokesperson for Kuchma

18:12
DPR blames Kyiv for blocking discussion on Steinmeier formula at Minsk talks

18:04
Donbas railway blockade by radicals brings Yenakiieve Iron and Steel Works close to suspension of production

15:39
DPR observes 550 ceasefire breaches in past 24 hours

15:24
LPR hopes economic group on Donbas resumes work


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1780161-ato-hq-49-militant-attacks-1-kia-3-wia-in-last-day.html
The combined Russian-separatist forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 49 times in the past 24 hours with one Ukrainian soldier reported as killed in action (KIA) and three wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

*In the Mariupol sector, the occupiers fired mortars and shot from infantry fighting vehicles at the village of Vodiane. "The enemy opened fire from infantry fighting vehicles, heavy machine guns and small arms on the villages of Shyrokyne, Hnutove, Vodiane and Pavlopil. A sniper was active in the village of Novotroyitske," the report says.

*
*In the Donetsk sector, Russia's hybrid military force fired 120mm and 82mm mortars on the Ukrainian positions near the town of Avdiyivka, and the villages of Opytne and Novoselivka Druha, as well as rocket-propelled grenades on the villages of Zaitseve and Pisky. In the Luhansk sector, the occupiers shelled the villages of Krymske, Novo-Oleksandrivka and Novozvanivka from mortars and grenade launchers. Additionally, a sniper was active near the village of Lobacheve.*

*******************

*



*
*https://www.unian.info/war/1780636-...ce-show-aftermath-of-night-attacks-photo.html*

The Russian occupation forces continue to fire on residential areas in the town of Avdiyivka, Chief of the National Police Department in Donetsk region Vyacheslav Abroskin wrote on Facebook. War 15:20, 16 February 2017 186 

 "The old part of the town is under their aimed fire. Only this night, three civilian houses on Kolosova Str. and Lermontov Str. were destroyed in a shelling," Abroskin said, adding that civilians were fortunately uninjured in the attack.

"An area near the industrial zone came under fire. As a result of explosions of shells on Levanevskoho Str., Soborna Str., and Lermontova Str., eight houses were damaged by shrapnel. Rooftops, walls, and windows suffered considerable damage," the press service of the National Police in Donetsk region reported.

A house on Kolosova Str. was completely burnt down in a direct hit. According to preliminary information, there were no casualties. In all cases, Avdiyivka police department initiated criminal proceedings under Part 2 Article 258 (terrorist act) of the Criminal Code of Ukraine.

*********************
https://www.unian.info/war/1781726-ukraine-reports-3-kias-4-wias-in-donbas-on-feb-16.html
*Three Ukrainian soldiers were killed in action (KIA) and four were wounded in action (WIA) as Russia's hybrid military forces have attacked Ukrainian positions 35 times since the beginning of Thursday, according to the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. *


In total, 35 attacks have been recorded. Unfortunately, three soldiers were killed and four were wounded," the ATO HQ wrote on Facebook on Thursday. Russia's hybrid military forces used mortars of different calibers to shell the town of Avdiyivka, and the villages of Kamyanka, Pisky, Zaitseve, and Verkhniotoretske in the Donetsk sector. 

They used grenade launchers and small arms to fire on Kamyanka, Zaitseve, Pisky, and Avdiyivka. Zaitseve also came under sniper fire.
*
The village of Krymske in the Luhansk sector came under fire from 120mm and 82mm mortars. Grenade launchers and small arms were used to fire on the villages of Lobacheve and Novo-Oleksandrivka. Proscribed 120mm mortars were used to shell the village of Shyrokyne, which is close to the Ukrainian-controlled strategic port city of Mariupol. 

Grenade launchers and small arms were used to attack the town of Maryinka, and the villages of Novoselivka, Vodiane, Lebedynske, Shyrokyne, Pavlopil and Hnutove. Shyrokyne was also attacked by enemy infantry fighting vehicles. What is more, anti-tank missiles were lobbed into the village of Bohdanivka.
*******************


*

The Ukrainian armed forces consist 250,000 soldiers. There are also 130,000 police, National Guard, and border service troops," the minister said.

*******
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/403551.html
The sides have agreed to withdraw weapons and special equipment from the line of separation in Donbas by February 20, the envoy of the Organization for Security and Co-operation in Europe in the Trilateral Contact Group on Ukraine Martin Sajdik said.

"Today it was agreed to withdraw the equipment prohibited under the Minsk agreements by February 20," Sajdik said in Minsk on Wednesday

**************

Militants launched an artillery strike on the residential sector in the old part of Avdiyivka (Donetsk region) last night, as a result private houses were ruined, one household was destroyed by fire. There is no information about the victims and survivors there.

According to Pokrovsky police department of the Donetsk region, a district, located near the industrial area, turned out to be under fire. Eight homes of local residents were damaged by shrapnel, one private home was burned down as a result of a direct hit.

Investigative police team is on the scene, assisting the civilian population and documenting the effects of militant shelling.

Avdiyivka police department has opened criminal proceedings under all the facts under Part 2 of Article 258 (act of terrorism) of the Criminal Code of Ukraine.

*************

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/403602.html
President of Ukraine Petro Poroshenko has said about entrusting the government with reviewing and restricting the list of goods that are allowed to be transported across the collision line in Donbas.

"Yesterday, at a presidential administration meeting, which was attended by prime minister of Ukraine, we agreed to once again review and limit the list of goods that are allowed to be transported across the collision line," Poroshenko said at a solemn meeting dedicated to Day honoring the war veterans in other states in Kyiv on Thursday.

In addition, according to the president, security forces were instructed to strengthen the fight against smuggling.

**************************

17:59
Over 4,300 people killed in Donbas since beginning of conflict - DPR ombudsman (Part 2)

17:23
Ukrainian govt to cut list of goods that can be transported across frontline in Donbas - Poroshenko

14:43
Ukrainian army shells Yasynuvata area, Spartak - DPR

14:18
LPR reports 9 attacks by Ukrainian army in past 24 hours

13:58
Railroad blockade in Donbas is factor destabilizing Ukraine - President Poroshenko

13:25
UKRAINE MAINTAINS LIMITED ECONOMIC RELATIONS WITH UNCONTROLLED AREAS OF DONBAS - POROSHENKO

13:22
UKRAINIAN NSDC TO MAKE ADDITIONAL DECISIONS ON DIVERSIFYING SUPPLIES OF POWER PLANT COAL ON THURSDAY - POROSHENKO


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1782396-ato-hq-66-militant-attacks-3-kia-10-wia-in-last-day.html

The combined Russian-separatist forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 66 times in the past 24 hours with three Ukrainian soldiers reported as killed in action (KIA) and ten wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters.

In the Donetsk sector, they fired mortars of various calibers on the town of Avdiyivka and the villages of Kamianka, Pisky, Zaitseve, and Verkhniotoretske. "The Russian occupation forces shelled rocket-propelled grenades and small arms on Kamianka, Zaitseve, Avdiyivka and Pisky. A sniper was active in Zaitseve. 

Additionally, the Ukrainian positions near Avdiyivka were attacked by a tank," the report says. In the Luhansk sector, the occupiers used 120mm and 82mm mortars in the village of Krymske, as well as rocket-propelled grenades and small arms in the villages of Lobacheve, Novozvanivka, Stanytsia Luhanska and Novo-Oleksandrivka.

On the Mariupol line, the militants opened fire from 120mm and 82mm mortars on the villages of Shyrokyne and Pavlopil, and rocket-propelled grenades and small arms -- on the town of Maryinka, and the villages of Novotroyitske, Novoselivka, Vodiane, Lebedynske, Shyrokyne, Pavlopil and Hnutove. 

Armored personnel carriers and infantry fighting vehicles were used to attack Shyrokyne. Furthermore, enemy anti-tank missile systems shelled the village of Bohdanivka.
***********
Russian army corps in Donbas do not hesitate to use social infrastructure facilities as their bases, turning them into military targets, representing a terrorist threat to the civilian population in the area, the activists from the international OSINT community InformNapalm said. 







Horlivka-based boarding facility for the elderly and disabled before the war was home to 217 patients. Since the start of hostilities, some of them have been transferred to the town of Kostiantynivka. As of November 2015, some 50 people remained in Horlivka. "Since mid-2015, the Horlivka rest home has become a place of dislocation of the Russian occupation forces, as confirmed by Google Earth satellite imagery," the volunteers said. 







According to the separatist media, during the fighting in winter 2015, the facility was damaged as a shell hit the roof, smashing the windows. From the images available pictures, it becomes clear why the artillery targeted the building as military trucks were almost constantly spotted in this territory. 

"'DPR' militants hesitate no more to post pictures of themselves posing in front of the Horlivka elderly care facility, commenting that they are "standing at the checkpoint." Thus, this social infrastructure facility has become a military base, in violation of international law," InformNapalm said.

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/403846.html
Since the beginning of the conflict in eastern Ukraine 2,197 Ukrainian soldiers were killed, performing tasks there, Chief of General Staff – Commander-in-Chief of the Armed Forces of Ukraine Viktor Muzhenko has said.

"Combat losses of the Armed Forces of Ukraine for this period amount to 2,197 people dead and about 8,000 wounded," Muzhenko said during a meeting with foreign military attaches in Kyiv on Friday.

********************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/403891.html
Kyiv should begin working on the collection of exculpatory evidence of the Ukrainian military officials against which criminal cases are opened in Russia, Ukrainian Armed Forces Commander and chief of the General Staff Viktor Muzhenko said.

During a meeting with foreign military attaches in Kyiv on Friday, Muzhenko said that, according to his information, the Russian Investigative Committee has opened such cases against 37 servicemen of the Ukrainian Armed Forces, an Interfax correspondent reported.

"This isn't about six servicemen, this is about over 30 servicemen against which the Russian Investigative Committee has opened criminal cases. According to our information, there are 37 of them. I believe, in this situation, the Ukrainian law enforcement authorities also need to do relevant work and collect information on the innocence of these servicemen fulfilling their duty to their country," he said.

At the same time, Muzhenko said that "we do not understand how Russia is interpreting the opening of these criminal cases. In accordance with the charges, this is violation of the rules of warfare."

"Troops fulfilling their duty in defending their country need to be sure that the state will protect them," he said.

***********************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/403919.html
Ukraine's Prosecutor General's Office (PGO) has qualified recent shelling of residential areas in Avdiyivka as a terrorist act. One local resident died on February 16 and two other people received shrapnel wounds.

The Donetsk region's prosecutor's office said Russian hybrid forces shelled residents of Avdiyivka.

"Shrapnel from shell that landed in practically in the center of the city last night struck a man, born in 1973, in the neck. He was hospitalized, but died," a statement by the Donetsk prosecutor's office said.

A man born in 1983 received shrapnel wounds to the leg and a 77-year old man received burn wounds when a shell hit a residential flat.

As a result of shelling several high-rise flats were damaged.

The case has been entered into the single register for pretrial investigations pursuant to Part 3 of Article 258 of the Criminal Code of Ukraine (terrorism).

As earlier reported, on Thursday at approximately 18.00 Russian hybrid forces shelled Avdiyivka with heavy weapons.

***********
22:07
Gunfire resumes on Donetsk approaches, in Avdiivka area

21:57
Withdrawal of forces in Stanytsia Luhanska disrupted by conflicting parties' non-adherence to ceasefire - OSCE SMM

21:50
Kyiv says one Ukrainian serviceman killed, three injured in Donbas on Friday

21:03
Ukrainian paramilitary held by Russian border guards while trying to infiltrate Crimea - Border Guard Directorate (Part 2)

16:33
LPR expects Kyiv's readiness for disengagement in Stanytsia Luhanska

16:32
DPR not to withdraw hardware from contact line until Ukraine does so - Zakharchenko (Part 2)

14:21
Artillery barrage practically stops after midnight, all relatively quiet on contact line - Donetsk

13:31
Zakharchenko: We are ready to liberate Kyiv-controlled Donbas areas in military way if political methods fail (Part 2)


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1784497-russia-recognises-dpr-lpr-passports.html
Russia has recognised the validity of the identity (ID) "documents" issued by the authorities of the so-called "DNR" and "LPR" (Donetsk and Luhansk People's Republics), according to a decree issued by Russian President Vladimir Putin.

As reported, the decree is signed "in order to protect the civil rights and freedoms." It also refers to "the generally recognised principles and norms of international humanitarian law." In addition to passports, birth certificates, academic credentials, marriage/divorce certificates, car licenses, and other IDs are considered valid as well.

The Putin's decree stipulates that the "passports" of the "DPR/LPR" are supposedly recognised temporarily until the situation in Donbas is settled. The pseudo- documents also ensure the right to enter Russia. "Citizens of Ukraine and stateless persons permanently residing in the territories of certain areas of Donetsk and Lugansk regions of Ukraine can enter/exit the Russian Federation without a visa on the basis of "ID documents" (minors under 16 – with "birth certificates") issued by the relevant "authorities" de-facto existing in these territories," the document said. Earlier, the RBC media outlet found out that the owners of the "DPR/LPR" passports could also use services of Russian railway, airlines, and hotels.

*********************
https://www.unian.info/war/1784186-ukraine-volunteer-killed-in-donbas-ato-qh.html
A Ukrainian volunteer was killed as a result of shrapnel near the village of Krymske in ATO area on February 17, according to the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

"A Ukrainian volunteer, a representative of one of the national charities, was killed at about 16:30 near the village of Krymske on February 17. Soldiers knew him as a true patriot, devoted to the idea of independence of Ukraine. We express our condolences to the relatives of the deceased volunteer," the press center posted on Facebook.


The ATO Headquarters also reported 73 shell attacks and four Ukrainian soldiers wounded in action (WIA) in the past day. Two civilians were wounded as well in the town of Avdiyivka in Donbas. 

As UNIAN reported earlier, one Ukrainian soldier was killed and three wounded due to militant attacks in Donbas on February 17.

***********
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/404097.html
Four soldiers of the Armed Forces of Ukraine had been wounded in the ATO zone over the last 24 hours, speaker of the Defense Ministry for ATO issues Oleksandr Motuzianyk has said.

"Over the past day four Ukrainian servicemen were wounded. In addition, one volunteer was killed," he said at a briefing in Kyiv on Saturday.

*********************
http://www.president.gov.ua/en/news...f-pro-viznannya-tak-zvanih-pasportiv-dn-40098
*President: Russia’s decision to recognize so-called passports of "DPR" and "LPR" is another evidence of Russian occupation and violation of international law *
18 February 2017 - 19:10

“For me it is another evidence of Russian occupation and violation of international law. It is very symbolical and cynical that it happened during the Munich Security Conference,” the Head of State noted.

At the meeting with U.S. Vice President Mike Pence, the Ukrainian President informed him on that decision of Russian President Putin.

**********


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1784837-...-attack-near-avdiyivka-on-sunday-morning.html

A skirmish between Ukrainian troops and Russia's hybrid military forces near the Ukrainian-controlled town of Avdiyivka in Donbas, eastern Ukraine, was reported to have broken out at about 05:00 a.m. local time on Sunday, February 19, 2017, according to the press center of the Ukrainian Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

"The militant attack has been repelled," the ATO HQ said in an update on Sunday morning. The total number of attacks on Ukrainian positions in the past 24 hours was 105 incidents, it said. Six Ukrainian soldiers were wounded in action; three had minor injuries over the period under review.

The enemy used proscribed 122mm artillery systems in the Donetsk sector to shell the village of Nevelske, the ATO HQ said. They also fired mortars, grenade launchers, large-caliber machine guns and small arms on Avdiyivka, and the villages of Novoluhanske, Pisky, Kamyanka, Nevelske, Troyitske, Luhanske, Novoselivka, Opytne, and Zaitseve. Novoluhanske also came under sniper fire, while Troyitske was attacked by an infantry fighting vehicle. In the Luhansk sector, mortars of various calibers were used to attack the villages of Novo-Oleksandrivka and Krymske. Grenade launchers were used to fire on the villages of Stanytsia Luhanska and Novozvanivka. The occupiers also used anti-tank missile systems to shell Krymske.

In the Mariupol sector, Russia's hybrid military forces used banned 122mm artillery systems to shell the villages of Vodiane and Novohryhorivka. Mortars of various calibers were used to attack the towns of Maryinka and Krasnohorivka, and the villages of Starohnativka, Vodiane, Pavlopil, and Novotroyitske. They also used grenades and small arms to fire on the villages of Pavlopil, Hnutove, Vodiane, Shyrokyne, and Talakivka. Shyrokyne was also attacked by enemy infantry fighting vehicles. In the evening, the invaders lobbed 30 Grad rockets onto Ukrainian positions close to the village of Vodiane. 


************
https://www.unian.info/war/1784992-...as-over-300-shells-lobbed-near-avdiyivka.html

A Ukrainian Defense Ministry spokesman has announced Russia's hybrid military forces continue shelling Ukrainian positions along the entire contact line, and new escalation has been reported near the Ukrainian-controlled town of Avdiyivka as Ukrainian troops deployed outside it come under attack, according to an UNIAN correspondent. 

"Enemy troops enjoyed the support of mortars and tanks of Russia's occupation forces. The fighting lasted for seven hours without a break. According to rough estimates, the adversaries lobbed over 300 shells into areas near the town of Avdiyivka and fired over 70 tank projectiles. The situation near Avdiyivka is getting worse," Defense Ministry press secretary for Anti-Terrorist Operation issues Oleksandr Motuzianyk said at a briefing on Sunday, February 19. Enemy artillery projectiles damaged power lines on Saturday night, which caused blackouts in Avdiyivka again, Motuzianyk said. Ukraine's State Emergency Situations Service reported in turn that the water supply in the town had been suspended after the outage.


"On February 18, a 110 kV high-voltage transmission line, Makiyivska 1-Avdiyivka Coke Plant No. 2, was damaged amid fighting, as a result of which, the power supply was discontinued in Avdiyivka (where about 22,000 people live)," the service said in a statement The water supply there was also suspended. 

At the same time, the heat supply on Sunday morning was in normal mode due to Avdiyivka coke plant's heating system (air temperature in apartments was 20-25 degrees above zero), according to the service.

******

14:31
DPR claims to have repelled Ukrainian military attack

14:02
Russian recognition of DPR/LPR documents incompatible with Minsk process - U.S. Embassy to Ukraine


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1785447-...ttacks-in-donbas-1-kia-1-wia-in-last-day.html

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 62 times in the past 24 hours with one Ukrainian soldier reported as killed in action (KIA) and one as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

"In the Mariupol sector, the invaders fired mortars of various calibers on the villages of Hnutove, Novotroyitske, Lebedynske, and Zaitseve. Grenade launchers and heavy machine guns were used to shell the villages of Hnutove, Pavlopil, Hranitne, and Vodiane. Infantry fighting vehicles repeatedly attacked the village of Shyrokyne, while anti-tank missiles were lobbed into Vodiane. Additionally, a sniper was active in the town of Avdiyivka," the report says.

In the Donetsk sector, the occupiers used 120mm and 82mm mortars, rocket-propelled grenades and small arms to fire on Avdiyivka, and the villages of Troyitske, Zaitseve, Opytne, Kamianka, Luhanske, and Novhorodske.

In the Luhansk sector, the Russian occupation forces repeatedly shelled the village of Valuiske, using grenade launchers and small arms. The ATO HQ has called on civilians residing in the action area not to pick up fragments of shells, mines or other projectiles after attacks until police examine the scene. 

"It will be difficult for our state to use them as evidence in an international court without proper examination, photos and video footage."

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/404269.html

A fire that broke out on the base of the 16th Separate Motorized Infantry Battalion in Sumy region on Saturday has left two soldiers dead and one injured, the Ukrainian Defense Ministry said on its website.

"Two servicemen have died and another one have been traumatized as a result of a fire that broke out at the premises of the 16th separate motorized infantry battalion in the Sumy region at 12:44 p.m. on February 18," the Ukrainian Defense Ministry said.

Currently, the fire has been localized, the ministry said.

"The injured serviceman has been admitted to a medical clinic where he received qualified treatment," it said.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1785936-ato-hq-truce-disrupted-no-conditions-for-withdrawal-of-arms.html

Ukrainian Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) press officer Leonid Matiukhin says that despite agreements to withdraw all heavy weapons from the demarcation line in Donbas by February 20, the Russian occupation forces have already carried out five attacks from midnight, according to TV Channel 112 Ukraine.

There are no prerequisites for the withdrawal of weapons and the introduction of a ceasefire along the contact line, he said. As UNIAN reported earlier, Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 62 times on Sunday, February 19, with one Ukrainian soldier reported as killed in action and one as wounded in action.


The Trilateral Contact Group on the settlement of the Donbas crisis agreed in Minsk on February 15 that February 20 is a new deadline for the withdrawal of heavy weapons from the contact line. UNIAN memo. The Trilateral Contact Group on February 12, 2015, signed a package of measures to implement the Minsk peace agreements on Donbas. Among the measures were a ceasefire and the withdrawal of all heavy weapons by both sides to create a 50km buffer zone for artillery systems whose caliber 100mm and larger, a 70km buffer zone for Grad multiple rocket launchers and a 140km buffer zone for Tornado-S, Uragan, Smerch multiple rocket launchers, and Tochka U tactical ballistic missile systems.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://zeenews.india.com/world/ukraine-soldier-killed-in-clashes-despite-ceasefire_1979307.html

Donetsk: *One soldier has been killed and another wounded in eastern Ukraine, the army said Monday, as it accused rebels of breaking a new truce deal announced at the weekend.*

Ukraine`s military spokesman Leonid Matyukhin said Russian-backed rebels had shelled his troops "on all fronts", resulting in one death and one injury over the past 24 hours.

But a military spokesman from the self-proclaimed Donetsk People`s Republic, Eduard Basurin, told AFP that the truce had largely held since midnight with "almost no attacks."

The fresh clashes cast a shadow over the new ceasefire deal announced after the foreign ministers of Ukraine, Russia, Germany and France held talks in Munich on Saturday.

The agreement brought renewed hope of an end to 34 months of conflict in which nearly 10,000 people have been killed.

The conflict flared up again earlier this month with several dozen people killed around the flashpoint town of Avdiivka and both sides shifting heavy weaponry forward. Under the Minsk plan -- agreed in the Belarussian capital in 2015 -- the warring parties are meant to withdraw their big guns to create a buffer zone along the frontline. 

Both sides have repeatedly violated the Minsk agreement and little progress has been made towards a political resolution of the conflict. 

Ukraine accuses its neighbour Russia of launching the war in retaliation for the ouster of Kiev`s Moscow-backed president in 2014. 

Russia however denies any role in the conflict.


First Published: Monday, February 20, 2017 - 16:52


----------



## LordTyrannus

I have clear proove that Putin is th ANTICHRIST


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1786397-...ldier-seriously-wounded-in-zaitseve-dies.html
The Ukrainian soldier who was seriously wounded in the village of Zaitseve in eastern Ukraine on February 16 died in a hospital behind enemy lines on Sunday, February 19, according to a Ukrainian defense ministry spokesman.

What is more, "one was killed in action (KIA) and another one was wounded in action (WIA) in the past 24 hours," Defense Ministry speaker for Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) issues Oleksandr Motuzianyk said at a briefing in Kyiv on Monday, February 20, a UNIAN correspondent reported.

He also informed about the established fact of death of a soldier who was missing in action (MIA) on Saturday, February 18. 

The latter casualties are recorded near the town of Avdiyivka.

**************




http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/404410.html

The gunfire has somewhat subsided in the anti-terrorist operation zone in eastern Ukraine, and 15 attacks have been seen since Monday morning without any heavy weapons involved, Ukrainian Defense Ministry spokesman Oleksandr Motuzianyk said.

The intensity of hostilities has markedly reduced, he said.

"We observed 15 attacks by the hostiles as of this noon, yet no heavy weapons have been fired so far," Motuzianyk said at a press briefing in Kyiv on Monday.

Ambassador Martin Sajdik, Special Representative of the OSCE Chairperson-in-Office to the Trilateral Contact Group, said on February 15 that the sides had agreed to withdraw weapons and hardware banned by the Minsk Agreements from the Donbas contact line by February 20.

One Ukrainian serviceman was killed and another one suffered injuries in Donbas over the past day, Motuzianyk said.

"One Ukrainian serviceman has been killed and other one has suffered injuries in the hostilities in the past 24 hours. The death of a serviceman who got missing the day before yesterday has also been established. The Ukrainian army has incurred all those casualties in Avdiyivka," he said.

A Ukrainian soldier who was heavily injured in Zaitseve on February 16 died at a hospital in the rear on February 19, Motuzianyk said.

*************
*Militants again disrupt withdrawal of weapons in Donbas, five shellings registered overnight*
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/404411.html

There are no preconditions for the withdrawal of weapons and for putting in place a ceasefire on the division line, Leonid Matiukhin, a representative of the press center of the headquarters of the anti-terrorist operation (ATO), said on 112.ua TV channel.

Five attacks were registered last night, he said.

"Honestly speaking, I don't see any preconditions. As to disengagement in Stanytsia Luhanska. I believe [militants] opened fire there several days ago. As far as I know, a ceasefire is to stay in place for at least one week under the agreements," Matiukhin said.

******************

Monday, February 20. AVDIIVKA – Member of European Parliament Rebecca Harms, Co-Chair of Greens/European Free Alliance and documentary, visited frontline Avdiivka in Donetsk Oblast.

Rebecca Harms visited the forward positions of Ukrainian soldiers, toured the city and areas that suffered the greatest damage from artillery shells of Russian-occupation forces last week. She also visited the destroyed homes of civilians.

“Being at the frontline, I was astonished by Ukrainian officers and soldiers who were the real heroes. They courageously protect civilians of Avdiivka and the whole Ukraine, I personally saw it in their eyes,” MEP Rebecca Harms said.

She also stressed that Ukraine won’t be left alone in its fight against the Russian aggression.

“Our European Parliament will do everything and always condemn this bold and hard attacks of the peaceful population which I saw here in Avdiyivka,” she said.

Rebecca Harms documented evidences of crimes against Ukraine, to transfer them to the International Tribunal.


















































19:56
Donetsk has yet to begin removing weapons from contact line - DPR defense ministry (Part 3)

16:04
Avdiivka Coke Plant re-connected to power - general director

15:47
Donbas conflicting parties violating withdrawal agreements - OSCE

15:11
Kyiv currently sees no preconditions for withdrawal of weapons in Donbas due to night attacks by militia

14:56
Several hundred Ukrainian patriots march in central Kyiv

10:48
DPR denies migration surge after Russia recognizes Donbas IDs


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1787431-ukraine-reports-nine-wias-after-74-attacks-in-last-day.html

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 74 times in the past 24 hours with nine Ukrainian soldiers reported as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

In the Mariupol sector, the Russian occupation forces used proscribed 120mm mortars to shell the village of Novotroyitske. Heavy machine guns and small arms were used to fire on the villages of Chermalyk, Talakivka, Hnutove, Starohnativka, Vodiane, and Shyrokyne. Additionally, enemy snipers were active in the villages of Vodiane, Pavlopil, Shyrokyne, Novotroyitske, and Hnutove.

"In the Donetsk sector, the occupiers used 120mm and 82mm mortars to shell the town of Avdiyivka, and the villages of Novoluhanske, Luhanske, Zaitseve, and Troyitske. Large-caliber machine guns and small arms were also used to fire on the town of Avdiyivka, and the villages of Pisky, Novoselivka, Verkhniotoretske, Kamianka, Luhanske, Zaitseve, and Zhovte. Furthermore, the enemy repeatedly used infantry fighting vehicles to attack the villages of Opytne and Luhanske. Snipers were working in Avdiyivka," the headquarters said.

In the Luhansk sector, Russia's hybrid military forces lobbed anti-tank missiles into the village of Novo-Oleksandrivka. Moreover, they used mortars, grenade launchers, small arms and anti-tank missile systems to fire on the village of Novozvanivka. The villages of Stanytsia Luhanska and Zhovte came under sniper fire. 

As UNIAN reported earlier, a new truce in Donbas planned as of February 20 in keeping with last week's agreements in Minsk failed after the occupiers attacked Ukrainian positions in the early hours on the same day.

************
https://www.unian.info/war/1786827-russia-supplies-tanks-missiles-to-lpr-dpr-sipri.html

Russia has been delivering various types of weapons to "rebel forces" in eastern Ukraine, according to the latest report by Stockholm International Peace Research Institute (SIPRI), the independent resource on global security, titled "Trends in International Arms Transfers, 2016." 

"During 2012–16 Russia delivered weapons to 50 states and to rebel forces in Ukraine," the report reads. "Rebels in eastern Ukraine received tanks and other armoured vehicles as well as anti-tank and portable surface-to-air (SAM) missiles from Russia," the experts say.
***********
https://www.unian.info/politics/178...ree-years-of-russian-aggression-ministry.html

Nearly 10,000 people killed in Ukraine in three years of Russian aggression – ministry Over 9,800 people have been killed, about 23,000 have been wounded and almost 1.8 million have been forced to flee from the war in Donbas after Russia unleashed aggression against Ukraine three years ago, according to the Ukrainian Ministry of Foreign Affairs. 


*"The appalling number of victims highlights the immorality of Kremlin's war against the Ukrainian people: over 9,800 Ukrainian people were killed, about 23,000 were wounded and almost 1.8 million became internally displaced persons,"* the ministry said in a statement on the third anniversary of the Russian Federation's military aggression against Ukraine. Three years have passed since the treacherous attack by the neighboring state, despite its commitment to respect Ukraine's sovereignty and independence, as well as its status of one of the guarantors of security and territorial integrity of Ukraine under the 1994 Budapest Memorandum. 

"Some 7.2% of Ukrainian territory has been seized by Russia and millions of citizens of Ukraine live there under occupation and amid endless terror. Russia persists in sending new fighters, weaponry and ammunition to Ukraine through the section of the Ukrainian-Russian state border of 409.7 km long, which remains out of control of the Ukrainian government," the statement said.


"Although the Revolution of Dignity clearly reconfirmed the aspirations of the Ukrainian people to build European, democratic and prosperous Ukraine, the Kremlin responded by attempting to deprive Ukrainians of the right to define their future by their own. Russia launched a well-planned military operation, which resulted in the temporary occupation of the Autonomous Republic of Crimea and the city of Sevastopol as well as bloodshed in Donbas," the ministry said. Thereby Russia has challenged the value-based world order in an attempt to revive the geopolitical thinking of the past with domination of the rule of force and spheres of influence, the ministry said. 

"Occupied Crimea, closed for any form of international control and monitoring, is now an area seeing systemic violation of human rights and fundamental freedoms, targeting, first of all, Ukrainian activists and the indigenous people of Crimea – Crimean Tatars. Citizens of Ukraine are being groundlessly detained and imprisoned, activists disappear without a trace, their families and friends are facing intimidation. The Mejlis, a representative body of the Crimean Tatar people, has been banned," the ministry described the current situation in the occupied territory.

13:37
LAVROV: DPR, LPR HEADS WERE RECOGNIZED WHEN MINSK AGREEMENTS WERE SIGNED

13:34
LAVROV ON DPR/LPR PASSPORTS IN RUSSIA: DOCUMENTS ISSUED BY UNRECOGNIZED AUTHORITIES MAY BE ACCEPTED AS WAY TO PROTECT RIGHTS AND FREEDOMS

13:33
RUSSIA'S EXECUTIVE ORDER ON RECOGNITION OF DONBAS RESIDENTS' DOCUMENTS IN LINE WITH SPIRIT, LETTER, GOALS OF MINSK II - LAVROV

http://www.interfax.com/newsinf.asp?id=736487
DONETSK. Feb 21 (Interfax) - The self-proclaimed Donetsk People's Republic (DPR) Defense Ministry has reiterated the readiness of the Donbas warring sides to begin the withdrawal of forces and hardware from the frontline.

"The hardware is due to be withdrawn today. The Ukrainian side has confirmed the readiness for the disengagement, and the DPR is also prepared for the withdrawal. The OSCE will be controlling this process. It may take place tonight, following a videoconference between the sides," the ministry's spokesman told reporters on Tuesday.

**********

11:12
Ukrainian army attacks damage 8 homes - DPR Defense Ministry

09:55
Power supply fully restored in Avdiivka


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/politics/178...bilizing-ukraine-via-agents-of-influence.html

Ukraine’s security service has gone public with communication intercepts proving Moscow funds anti-Ukrainian motions in Rada and local councils across Ukraine. 






The contents of intercepted phone conversations reveal that a number of Ukrainian citizens, including an aide to the Ukrainian MP and NGO representatives, upon instructions of their supervisors from Russian security agencies promoted anti-Ukrainian motions in a number of regions across Ukraine, SBU chief Vasyl Hrytsak told reporters Tuesday. 

"The SBU along with the Prosecutor General’s Office of Ukraine has been investigatin into illegal activities of former 1st assistant of ex-Minister of Education [Dmytro] Tabachnik, A.V. Kuzmenko, and a representative of Ukrainian Choice organization [led by Viktor Medvedchuk, who is close to Vladimir Putin] P.O. Zolotarev," said Hrytsak. 

He noted that these citizens had been talking about promoting for a certain payment anti-Ukrainian motions in the Zhytomir regional council.


According to the Chairman of the Security Service of Ukraine, Russia does not give up on its attempts to undermine political situation in Ukraine. "Those conversations that you have heard ... We will ask questions to those whose voice was recorded," said the SBU chief. 

The recorded extracts from other conversations, presented at a briefing in a YouTube clip, reveal the intentions of certain Ukrainian citizens, including an aide to the Ukrainian member of parliament, to bribe parliamentarians, to campaign for certain issues or submit anti-Ukrainian motions for consideration.

******

Russia's occupation forces have changed tactics of warfare near the town of Avdiyivka: the intensity of attacks has decreased since morning, but enemy snipers have advanced to the forefront, according to a Ukrainian defense ministry spokesman. 

The occupiers have changed tactics near Avdiyivka: the intensity of mortar attacks decreased in the morning, while enemy snipers came to the forefront," Defense Ministry speaker for Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) issues Oleksandr Motuzianyk said at a briefing in Kyiv on Tuesday, February 21, an UNIAN correspondent reported.


"Yesterday, a powerful barrage was reported in the village of Kamianka: it lasted almost seven hours," Motuzianyk said. 

As UNIAN reported earlier, Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 74 times in the past 24 hours with nine Ukrainian soldiers reported as wounded in action (WIA).

***************

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/404654.html

Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko believes sanctions against Russia should be stepped up after it recognized documents of certain areas of Donetsk and Luhansk regions beyond Kyiv control.

"From the point of view of international law this is an element of recognition of these illegal units and the de facto refusal from the Minsk process, because those steps are not compatible with the implementation of the Minsk agreements. We believe that this is an extremely disturbing phenomenon and it requires decisive actions up to strengthening the sanctions," the presidential press service quoted Poroshenko as saying at a meeting in Kyiv with European Commissioner for Humanitarian Affairs Christos Stylianides.

The press service said that Poroshenko informed the European commissioner about constant violations of the Minsk agreements in Donbas. "We observe not only ceasefire violations, but also an utterly cynical decision to recognize the fake documents of the fake republics," he said.

Stylianides, in turn, said that the European Union continues to support Ukraine and make diplomatic efforts aimed at Russia's complete implementation of the Minsk agreements, which are based on absolute respect to Ukraine's sovereignty, territorial integrity and independence.

***********
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/404643.html

Russia's recognition of documents issued in certain areas of Donetsk and Luhansk regions contradicts the Donbas settlement goals, the OSCE said in a statement posted on its website on Tuesday.

"The OSCE chairmanship expresses strong concern about this measure taken by the Russian Federation," the statement said.

"In our view, this decree is in contradiction to the objectives of the settlement process in eastern Ukraine," it said.

"The OSCE Chairmanship notes that documents issued on the sovereign territory of Ukraine are only valid if done so by the internationally recognized authorities," the statement said.

"While the OSCE Chairmanship supports efforts to normalize the situation of people living in Donbas and to encourage freedom of movement, it cautions that this should be done in full compliance with OSCE principles and commitments as well as the Minsk agreements," the statement said.

"Unilateral actions jeopardize efforts to resolve the crisis in and around Ukraine," it said.

Meanwhile, OSCE Secretary-General Lamberto Zannier said on Monday that the Russian president's decision to recognize documents issued by Donbas areas that the Ukrainian authorities do not control would not help settle the crisis in eastern Ukraine.

Such moves of Moscow are a step back from the already distant goal of ending the war in Donbas, he said, noting it would now be harder to implement the Minsk agreements.

The Kremlin has actually recognized documents issued by the self-proclaimed Donetsk and Luhansk republics and their leaders, Zannier said.

On February 18, President Vladimir Putin signed the Executive Order On Recognition in the Russian Federation of Documents and Vehicle Registration Plates Issued to Ukrainian Citizens and Stateless Persons Permanently Residing in Certain Districts of Ukraine's Donetsk and Luhansk Regions.

Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko said, for his part, that the Russian decision to recognize documents issued by the self-proclaimed Donbas republics violated international law.

"To my mind, this is another proof of Russian occupation and breach of the international law," Poroshenko said after he had met with U.S. Vice-President Michael Pence on Saturday.

"That was cynically done at a time of the Munich Security Conference," he said, adding that he had informed the U.S. vice-president about the move.

In turn, Ukrainian Foreign Minister Pavlo Klimkin said that the decision of Moscow to recognize documents issued by certain areas of Donetsk and Luhansk regions disagreed with the logic of the Minsk agreements.

"This is the logic of intentional escalation, the logic going through Avdiyivka; this is not just the logic of military escalation, this is the logic of humanitarian escalation, as well. This order is at variance with the very logic of the Minsk agreements in an absolutely fundamental way, and we are perfectly aware why this has been done," Klimkin told reporters in Munich on Saturday.

************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/404701.html

Prosecutor General of Ukraine Yuriy Lutsenko has announced an investigation to determine the involvement of deputies in separatist activities.

"Today, we have determined only the names of those who paid Moscow's money, and those who received Moscow's money. Further investigation will determine which MPs participated in this," Lutsenko said at a joint briefing with head of the SBU Vasyl Hrytsak in Kyiv on Tuesday.

According to him, if assistants of the people's deputies took part in separatist activities, organized by the Russian side, this does not mean that deputies themselves were involved.

"We can speak of the moral responsibility [of MPs] for choosing their assistants," Lutsenko said.

****************

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/404729.html

The statement made by representatives of the self-proclaimed Donetsk People's Republic that Ukraine has violated disengagement along the line of demarcation between Russian hybrid forces and Ukrainian troops is a provocation, according to the press center of the Anti-Terrorism Operation (ATO).

"How can we speak of a violation when there are today illegal armed formations in the Donetsk and Mariupol sectors, who are using heavy 120-mm weapons? We have withdrawn our heavy weapons a long time ago," ATO spokesman Leonid Matiukhin told the Kyiv-based Interfax-Ukraine news agency.

Matiukhin said, "The statement is another provocation."

**********
http://www.interfax.com/newsinf.asp?id=736685
February 21, 2017 20:12

*Withdrawal of forces disrupted through Ukraine's fault - LPR (Part 2)*
LUHANSK. Feb 21 (Interfax) - The Ukrainian party did not confirm its readiness to pull back the weaponry in Donbas, the press service of the self-proclaimed Luhansk People's Republic (LPR) People's Militia said.

"Kyiv has been disrupting for the second consecutive day the agreements on withdrawal of weaponry, which have been reached in Minsk on February 15," the LPR military agency said in a statement.

The LPR People's Militia was ready to begin the disengagement of forces synchronously with the Ukrainian side, the document said.

"The Ukrainian side did not unfortunately reaffirm its readiness for this step that indicates its reluctance to stop the shelling of our territories and implement the Minsk Agreements even in this part," the self-proclaimed republic's defense agency said.

The People's Militia also said continuing attacks on the LPR territory also indicate that Ukraine had been unwilling to fulfil the Minsk Agreements.

"One shelling from the Katerynivka populated locality outside Kyiv's control against the People's Militia positions in the Molodizhne populated area was recorded as of 6 p.m. At the same time, hostiles used an 82mm mortar, having fired eight mines on the LPR territory," the agency said.

The LPR People's Militia earlier said that they had been ready to begin the disengagement of forces from the contact line in Donbas at 6 p.m. on Tuesday.

***********

19:39
Russia ready to discuss complicated issues with Minsk to find their resolution - Lavrov

19:53
Gryzlov blames Kyiv for collapse of heavy weapons withdrawal in Donbas

18:29
Withdrawal of military hardware disrupted through Ukraine's fault, OSCE-mediated talks yield no outcome - DPR Defense Ministry

18:28
LPR accuses Ukrainian military of placing artillery, Grad rocket multiple launchers near contact line in Donbas

18:00
Ukrainian prosecutor general promises to investigate some Rada deputies' collaboration with Russian intelligence services


http://www.interfax.com/newsinf.asp?pg=4&id=736601




February 21, 2017 17:18

*Kyiv wishes to see more progress on drafting Minsk Agreements roadmap*

KYIV. Feb 21 (Interfax) - The Ukrainian side would like to see more advancement in elaboration and reconciliation of the roadmap for implementing the Minsk Agreements, Ukrainian Deputy Foreign Minister Vadym Prystaiko said.

"Regarding the roadmap [...] We would like to see more developments. Actually, the roadmap makes it possible for us to implement Minsk step by step," Prystaiko told Interfax in Kyiv on Tuesday.

He then clarified that the Ukrainian side hopes that "if every step is broken down into clear and understandable positions which can be monitored, then they can be implemented one by one"

***********

16:53
Russia to return 12 inmates from Crimean jails to Kyiv authorities on March 3 - Ukrainian Justice Ministry


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1789876-russian-occupiers-fire-grads-on-ukraine-positions-in-vodiane.html
The Russian occupation forces fired Grad rocket launchers on the positions of the Armed Forces of Ukraine in the village of Vodiane, the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters reported on Facebook.

According to the press center, the militants once again violated the Minsk agreements on February 22 and are now attempting to disrupt the withdrawal of heavy weapons from the demarcation line.

"A few hours ago, the positions of Ukrainian troops in Vodiane were attacked by the occupiers, using Grad systems, 122mm artillery systems, as well as 120mm and 82mm mortars. In addition, the enemy used 122mm artillery systems to shell our positions in the village of Shyrokyne [some 24 km away from the Ukrainian-held strategic port city of Mariupol]," the reports says.

According to the headquarters, the occupiers launched at least three projectiles from Grad P portable systems, seven 122mm artillery shells and 30 mines of various calibers.

*********
https://www.unian.info/war/1789656-...ttacks-in-donbas-one-wounded-in-last-day.html


Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 59 times in the past 24 hours with one Ukrainian soldier reported as wounded in action, according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

In the Mariupol sector, the occupiers used 120mm and 82mm mortars to shell the villages of Shyrokyne and Vodiane. Rocket-propelled grenades, heavy machine guns and small arms were used to fire on the villages of Hnutove, Talakivka, Vodiane, and Pavlopil. Additionally, the enemy used infantry fighting vehicles to attack the villages of Taramchuk and Shyrokyne.

"In the Donetsk sector, the Russian occupation forces used 120mm and 82mm mortars to shell the town of Avdiyivka, and the villages of Luhanske and Opytne, while rocket-propelled grenades, heavy machine guns and small arms were used to attack the villages of Luhanske, Zaitseve, and Kamianka. A sniper was also active in Kamianka. Moreover, Avdiyivka was attacked by a tank," the report says. 

In the Luhansk sector, the enemy fired 82mm mortars on the villages of Katerynivka and Novo-Oleksandrivka, as well as rocket-propelled grenades on the village of Stanytsia Luhanska. 

As UNIAN reported earlier, a new truce in Donbas planned as of February 20 in keeping with last week's agreements in Minsk failed after the occupiers attacked Ukrainian positions in the early hours on the same day.

***********




http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/404802.html

Ukrainian government forces' positions came under attack by Grad rocket launchers and heavy machineguns near Vodiane and Shyrokyne in Donbas on Wednesday morning, the staff of the Anti-Terrorist operation (ATO) in eastern Ukraine said on Facebook.

Grad P rocket launchers, 122mm artillery, and 82mm and 120mm mortars shelled Ukrainian army positions in Vodiane just a few hours ago, the report said.

Ukrainian positions were bombarded by 122mm artillery in Shyrokyne, it said, adding that at least three Grad P projectiles, seven 122mm shells, and about 30 mines of various calibers were fired.

The militants "has again breached the Minsk agreements and are trying their best to disrupt the withdrawal of heavy weapons from the contact line," the staff said.

****************


----------



## Hindustani78

Famed for its reliability in conflicts from Vietnam to Afghanistan, there are thought to be more than 100 million AK-47s, as the assault rifles are also known, in circulation.

A US ban on imports of the weapon under sanctions imposed over Russia’s interventions in Ukraine forced Kalashnikov to diversify and embark on cost cuts. The group’s chief executive Alexey Krivoruchko said that the challenge was being able to meet growing demand.

The AK-47 was developed by Mikhail Kalashnikov after the Second World War, inspired by complaints he had heard from Russian soldiers about their rifles while convalescing after a shoulder wound in 1942. It has been standard military issue in Russia since 1949.

It is believed that AK-47s have caused more deaths than artillery fire, air strikes and rocket attacks combined, according to broadcaster RT.

https://www.unian.info/politics/179...-soldiers-killed-amid-russian-aggression.html

Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko says over 2,600 Ukrainian soldiers have been killed during Russian aggression, according to an UNIAN correspondent. 

"As many as 2,608 Ukrainian soldiers were killed during the aggression, including 2,200 men from the Armed Forces of Ukraine," he said at a gathering of senior military officials, commanders of the Armed Forces, commanders of combat units and formations in the General Staff of Ukraine.

"I would ask you to honor their memory with a minute of silence," he said.

*************

14:51
Ukraine unconditionally backs reinforcement of NATO's eastern flank - Poroshenko

14:33
Ukrainian president warns of Russia's invasion threat

13:10
POROSHENKO: RUSSIA ENLARGING MILITARY PRESENCE NEAR UKRAINIAN BORDER, THREAT OF INVASION OF UKRAINE PERSISTS

11:29
Ukrainian army accuses Donetsk militia of using rocket launchers


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1791636-ukraine-reports-1-wia-after-54-attacks-in-last-day.html

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 54 times in the past 24 hours with one Ukrainian soldier reported as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

"In the Mariupol sector, the occupiers fired portable Grad rocket launchers, 122mm artillery systems and mortars of various calibers on the village of Vodiane. Mortars were also used to attack the villages of Lebedynske and Shyrokyne. Moreover, the enemy used heavy machine guns and small arms to fire on the villages of Hnutove, Vodiane, Shyrokyne and Pavlopil," the report says.

The villages of Luhanske, Troyitske and Zaitseve in the Donetsk sector came under mortar fire. What is more, the Russian occupation forces used grenade launchers of various systems and small arms to shell the town of Avdiyivka, and the villages of Opytne, Pisky, Zaitseve and Luhanske.Additionally, enemy infantry fighting vehicles were used to attack Luhanske.

"In the Luhansk sector, the invaders used 120mm mortars and rocket-propelled grenades to shell the village of Novozvanivka," the headquarters said.

*****************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/405172.html

The Cabinet of Ministers intends in March to approve the program of development of the Ukrainian aviation industry for the period until 2020, Prime Minister Volodymyr Groysman has said.

"The program of development of the aviation industry until 2020 has been developed. The program is designed not only by officials, but real production workers, institutions, and we in March will approve this program," the premier said at a press briefing after a meeting on aviation issues at PJSC FED (Kharkiv).

Groysman noted investments in modern technologies are important in this area.

According to him, both public and private companies work in the field of aircraft building, whose efforts need to be combined.

**********
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/405248.html
A swift approval by the Normandy Four nations (France, Germany, Russia, Ukraine) of a roadmap aimed at fulfilling the Minsk agreements will facilitate their implementation, according to Oleksandr Motsyk, Ukraine's representative in the political subgroup of the Trilateral Contact Group on Ukraine.

"The roadmap is under consideration in the Normandy format, the delegations are working very hard and we are interested in this roadmap being prepared as quickly as possible, since it will be a kind of an implementation document for the Minsk agreements," Motsyk told Interfax-Ukraine on Thursday.

The agreements do not spell out all issues clearly and so a roadmap is necessary to outline a specific timeframe and how to implement provisions of the Minsk deal, the diplomat said.

*****************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/405267.html
Russia's hybrid military forces violated the ceasefire in Donbas, eastern Ukraine, 41 times from 00:00 to 18:00 on Thursday, February 23, which resulted in wounding two Ukrainian soldiers.

"In total, there have been 41 attacks. Two of our soldiers have been wounded," the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) headquarters wrote on Facebook on Thursday.

The villages of Zaitseve and Kamianka in the Donetsk sector came under mortar fire. Grenade launchers and large-caliber machine guns were used to shell the villages of Novhorodske, Pisky, Verkhniotoretske, Luhanske, and Zaitseve, and the town of Avdiyivka. Novhorodske was also under sniper fire.

The town of Popasna and the village of Novozvanivka in the Luhansk sector came under mortar fire. Grenade launchers and large-caliber machine guns were used to fire on the villages of Troyitske, Krymske, and Novo-Oleksandrivka. Further, Novozvanivka was attacked by an enemy infantry fighting vehicle, and Troyitske came under fire launched from anti-aircraft systems.

The occupation forces stationed in the Mariupol sector used mortars of various calibers to shell the village of Taramchuk, while grenade launchers, large-caliber machine guns and small arms were used to fire on the villages of Vodiane, Pavlopil, Hnutove, and Shyrokyne. Shyrokyne also was under sniper fire.


**************************

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/405107.html

Leader of the Petro Poroshenko Bloc faction Ihor Hryniv considers any initiatives for the transfer of Ukrainian territory under rent to the country-occupier unacceptable, the press service of the Petro Poroshenko Bloc party Solidarity said.

"We have a valid constitution and one doesn't need to invent things that are contrary to the Constitution of Ukraine. Crimea is Ukrainian territory. We do not sell our land and are not going to give anything for rent. Crimea is Ukrainian territory and the invaders should leave it," Hryniv said.


"This is not simply a private initiative. This initiative, unfortunately, was commenced by Victor Pinchuk as well. But he is a businessman, not a politician, whom we can somehow forgive such errors or statements, but we mustn't forgive such political illiteracy to a deputy of the Verkhovna Rada," he said.

He noted the inadmissibility of consideration of this issue exclusively in a pragmatic plane, for example, to discuss options for how much money it is possible to rent out Crimea.

**********
http://www.mil.gov.ua/en/news/2017/...full-scale-aggression-of-russia-still-exists/

















Threat of full-scale aggression of Russia still exists, as stated by President Petro Poroshenko at the operational meeting of the administrative board of the Armed Forces.

“This threat oozes out not only through the uncontrolled areas of border in Donbas, but along the entire border line with Russia and even wider, which convinces us of hostile intentions of the Russian Federation,” the Head of State in his speech.

The evidence of that is the deployment of up to 50 thousand Russian troops in close proximity to our borders. According to Petro Poroshenko, they have about 470 tanks, over 1700 armored combat vehicles, about 390 artillery systems and 220 multiple launch rocket systems, about 490 combat aircrafts, hundreds of helicopters, 24 warships.

“Russians create new and expand and modernize the existing bases, other objects of military infrastructure. By the way, there is no guarantees that this multitude will not come on us someday,” the Head of State said adding that rapid militarization of the occupied territories is taking place now.

“In Donbas, Russia formed two army corps consisting of 6 mechanized brigades, 1 infantry brigade, 3 regiments, 2 artillery brigades and other units. Their management, manning and comprehensive maintenance is ensured by the aggressor — Russia. Regular units of the armed forces of the Russian Federation are additionally involved in these troops. About 3.5 thousand people already,” the President informed.

The Head of State believes Russian military contingent in the Transnistria region of Moldova uncontrolled by Chișinău is also a menace for the Ukrainian borders. “It can be used for offensive on our territory anytime. And even though there are not too much of them there, they can create additional problems for us as a reinforcement to over 20 thousand warriors in the annexed Crimea,”

The President noted that Russia increases pressure from the north — on Belarus. At the same time, the leadership of that country assured the Ukrainian President that it “will not allow using the territory of Belarus for unfriendly actions towards us”. Belarus also banned the use of fake documents issued in the occupied territories of Ukraine in its territory.

Taking into account the abovementioned facts, Petro Poroshenko urged the neighboring countries and the Baltic States to be on guard. “From my own experience I would advise Belarusians and the Baltic States to be ready for any surprises from Moscow,” he said.

The Head of State noted that the whole Europe starts to understand the insatiable appetite of Russia, even though with a delay. It rattles the saber near the border, conducts powerful cyberattacks.

According to him, more and more spheres are being subject to cyberattacks, not only the Armed Forces, the General Staff and the energy sphere.

“Today they change tactics and attack brains of Ukrainians, Europeans, Americans. Russia funds pro-Russian and Eurosceptic parties. It brazenly interferes in the election campaigns, spreads fake news in the style of Goebbels. Moscow left footprints in the migrant crisis, which in fact was an attempt to destabilize the situation in the EU and beyond its borders, to break the EU,” Petro Poroshenko stressed.

He also recalled a public “joke” of the Russian leader about the limitless borders of his country. “Such statements are the most serious threat. Nazis motivated occupation of countries in the 40s with non-recognition of independence of some European nations. The basis of Russian policy as regards of Ukraine is the non-recognition of the right of Ukrainians to self-determination. And I have no grounds to believe that this basis will be amended in the nearest time,” the President noted.

“It is absolutely clear that flexing muscles is the main election technology. Unfortunately, hostile course towards Ukraine and the entire world is supported by Russian voters. Thus, it is obvious that Russia will try to implement its imperial plans both in the form of hybrid war and in the form of open aggression with large-scale use of military force in all directions,” Petro Poroshenko stated.


















Since the beginning of 2017, already 4.5 thousand Ukrainians have joined the ranks of the Armed Forces, as stated by President Petro Poroshenko.

“Last year, about 70 thousand Ukrainian volunteers signed contract with the Armed Forces. The quality of this personnel is much higher than that of the previous years. Since the beginning of this year, 4.5 thousand more Ukrainians have already joined the ranks of the AFU,” the President said at the operational meeting of the administrative board of the AFU.

“This allowed us to abandon the use of mobilization, even though I was criticized for that, and ensure manning of the troops with motivated contractors,” the Head of State emphasized.

Petro Poroshenko noted that the Minsk agreements provided enough time to ensure the needs of the frontline by professional volunteers.

According to the President, a powerful operational reserve of the first line was formed last year from demobilized warriors with a huge military experience. These servicemen are well-motivated, professional and patriotic. *“These are over 130 thousand people,” he said.*






*Wednesday, February 22.* KYIV — “We have a clear understanding of what we need to do to accomplish the reforms in 2017”, Defense Minister of Ukraine General of the Army Stepan Poltorak said during the operational assembly of the Armed Forces command staff.

He said that currently 37 thousand troops defending Ukraine on the frontline in Donbas area. The remaining personnel are on duty and in training centers learning combat experience gained in ATO.

“We can defend Ukraine and do all job the Armed Forces have to. The 72th brigade in Avdiivka sets a good example of what our units are able to,” General of the Army Stepan Poltorak said.

Defense Minister thanked the President, who as Supreme Commander of the Armed Forces of Ukraine is not just watching development of the reforms, but leading them.

“Thanks to his position we can stay afloat despite the fact that it’s hard enough to undergo reforms during the war. I am proud that we have such a Supreme Commander who is not afraid to take responsibility and head our country at very difficult times,” Stepan Poltorak said.






















It is planned to allocate about 9 billion hryvnias for the development and purchase of new armament and military equipment for the Ukrainian troops. It was stated by the President at the operational meeting of the administrative board of the AFU.

“Defense order is pretty modest in terms of global prices and expenditures of the aggressor. But it is pretty tangible for the Ukrainian budget and Ukrainian taxpayers,” the Head of State added.

According to the President, a priority for this year is the restoration of a reliable air defense system, creation of a powerful missile shield of Ukraine, accumulation of combat potential of aviation, artillery, production of ammunition, development of telecommunication systems, automated systems of command and control and intelligence.

The Head of State instructed to accelerate the reform of food supply and complete it by 2019.

Over 500 trainings were held in Ukraine in 2016 with involvement of foreign instructors. The President thanked our foreign partners for their assistance in the formation of a new Ukrainian army. “This is a different army already. It wages war differently. This is a bright example of our efficient cooperation,” Petro Poroshenko noted.

The President informed that during multinational exercises in 2017 major efforts will be focused on improving combat readiness of the Armed Forces of Ukraine and increasing the interoperability of our military units with units of the states-members of NATO.

The Head of State emphasized that Ukraine unconditionally supports and welcomes NATO’s efforts to strengthen the eastern flank of the Alliance, protect its member-states from hostile encroachment and attacks of the Russian Federation. “In Munich, I once again had a conversation with President of Lithuania Dalia Grybauskaitė, President of Poland Andrzej Duda and leaders of other countries where these troops are located. I can say that these countries really welcome these efforts,” Petro Poroshenko said.

********

20:23
Firtash re-arrested in Vienna as part U.S. extradition case

19:44
DPR hopes for withdrawal process to take place on Feb 24 or 25

14:20
DPR sees over 700 Ukrainian army attacks on 14 populated localities in past 24 hours (Part 2)

12:24
DPR sees over 700 Ukrainian army attacks on 14 populated localities in past 24 hours

09:54
Donetsk reports attack on water filtering station


----------



## Hindustani78

www.unian.info/war/1793702-one-kia-two-wias-amid-83-attacks-on-ukraine-in-donbas-in-last-day.html

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 83 times in the past 24 hours with one Ukrainian soldier reported as killed in action (KIA) and two wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

"In the Donetsk sector, an enemy tank repeatedly attacked the town of Avdiyivka. Mortars of different calibers were used to shell the villages of Pisky, Zaitseve, Troyitske, and Kamianka. The occupiers also used grenade launchers, heavy machine guns and small arms to fire on Avdiyivka, and the villages of Novhorodske, Pisky, Verkhniotoretske, Novoselivka, Luhanske, and Zaitseve. Moreover, our positions near Novhorodske were under sniper fire," the headquarters said.

The town of Popasna and the village of Novozvanivka in the Luhansk sector came under mortar fire. What is more, the Russian occupation forces opened fire from rocket-propelled grenades and heavy machine guns on the villages of Troyitske, Krymske, and Novo-Oleksandrivka. Furthermore, enemy infantry fighting vehicles attacked Novozvanivka, while anti-aircraft shells were lobbed into Troyitske. 

"In the Mariupol sector, mortars of various calibers were fired on the town of Krasnohorivka, and the villages of Novotroyitske and Taramchuk, while rocket-propelled grenades, heavy machine guns and small arms were used to attack the villages of Vodiane, Pavlopil, Hnutove, Shyrokyne, and Novotroyitske. Additionally, a sniper was active in Shyrokyne," the report says.

***************
https://www.unian.info/war/1793967-...water-as-filtration-station-hit-by-shell.html
Deputy Prime Minister Hennadiy Zubko says the water supply in the Ukrainian-controlled town of Avdiyivka has been disrupted after the Russian occupation forces have once again shelled a local filtration station.






"A direct hit of a shell on the filtration station. Work has been halted. People are hiding in a bomb shelter. The town has once again been left without water," he wrote on Twitter on Friday morning.

"Amid the Dutch support of the ratification of the Ukraine-EU Association Agreement, the occupiers cannot put up with this and are lobbing shells on our land," Zubko tweeted. As UNIAN reported earlier, Russian troops and Russian-controlled militants in Donbas on January 29 launched a massive bombardment of Avdiyivka, using heavy artillery and Grad MRL systems, as well as tanks. 

This marked the beginning of another stage of escalation in the east of Ukraine.


A new attack on Avdiyivka late on January 30 left nearly 34,000 residents cut off the power grids. Heat and water supplies were also halted amid weather forecasts of about 20 degrees Celsius below zero overnight. On February 10, Defense Ministry speaker for Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) issues Oleksandr Motuzianyk said the situation in Avdiyivka was tense, but it was under control of the Armed Forces of Ukraine and the local authorities.

****************
https://www.unian.info/war/1795127-...ater-filtration-station-halts-operations.html

As UNIAN reported earlier, Voda Donbasa utility company reported the decision to suspend operations of the Donetsk water filtration station as a result of continued shellings. 

The station supplies water to settlements on both sides of the contact line: Avdiyivka, Krasnohorivka, and Verknetoretske, as well as the temporarily-occupied Donetsk, Yasynuvata, and the villages of Vasylievka and Spartak.

**********************
https://www.unian.info/society/1794...firms-death-of-officer-wounded-in-donbas.html

"An officer of the Ukrainian airmobile forces, who was seriously wounded in Opytne two days ago, died in a hospital in the city of Dnipro yesterday," Ukrainian Defense Ministry spokesman for Anti-Terrorist Operation issues Andriy Lysenko said at a briefing in Kyiv on Friday, February 24.


He also recalled that one Ukrainian soldier was killed and two others were wounded in fighting in eastern Ukraine on Thursday, February 23. "One was killed in action and another two were wounded in action," he said. 

As UNIAN reported earlier, Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 83 times in the past 24 hours.

**************
Rally outside Russia's embassy in Kyiv in support of missing Crimean residents фото: UNIAN 






http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/405542.html

Militants shelled the positions of the Armed Forces of Ukraine in the anti-terrorist operation (ATO) zone 47 times as of 18:00 on Friday, five Ukrainian soldiers were wounded, the ATO headquarters reported.

"In the Mariupol sector, Russian occupation forces fired at Vodiane using 82-millimeter mortars. They used grenade launcher and small arms to shell Novotroyitske, Pavlopil, Vodiane, Hnutove, and Shyrokyne. Shyrokyne was fired at from the enemy's infantry combat vehicles," the ATO headquarters reported on the official Facebook page on Friday evening.

In the Donetsk sector, militants repeatedly fired from mortars of various calibers at Troyitske, Dacha, Zaitseve, Avdiyivka. Rocket-propelled grenades were used to shell Avdiyivla, Mayorske, Zaitseve, Pisky and Luhansk.

In the Luhansk sector, militants fired using rocket-propelled grenades and small arms at Novooleksandrivka, Troitskr and Novozvanivka, according to the ATO headquarters.

"All in all, 47 attacks have been registered. Five of our military have been wounded," the ATO headquarters said.

***********

18:31
LPR records 65 instances of shelling by Ukrainian forces in past week

17:22
Savchenko arrives in Donetsk to see Ukrainian prisoners of war - DPR defense ministry

14:19
Kyiv intends to continue negotiations with Moscow on prisoners handover - Ukrainian justice minister

***********
http://tass.com/world/932645
DONETSK, February 24. /TASS/. Member of the Ukrainian parliament Nadezhda (Nadiya) Savchenko has arrived in the self-proclaimed Donetsk People’s Republic (DPR) to visit Ukrainian prisoners, a source with the DPR State Security Ministry said on Friday.

Savchenko was accompanied by Vladimir Ruban, head of the Ukrainian center for prisoner releases of the Officer Corps public movement.

"Ruban and Savchenko came to visit Ukrainian prisoners," the source was quoted by the Donetsk news agency.

Earlier, Savchenko released the lists of prisoners of both the Kiev side and militias of the self-proclaimed Donetsk and Lugansk People’s Republics. Most Ukrainian politicians came up with sharp criticism of Savchenko and the Security Service said the MP had violated law by publishing the prisoners’ personal data without their relatives’ consent.

Prisoner exchanges in the all-for-all format is one of the key provisions of the Package of Measures on the implementation of the Minsk agreements that was signed in the Belarusian capital Minsk on February 12 after marathon talks between the leaders of Russia, Germany, France and Ukraine.

Nadezhda Savchenko, one of the most colorful personalities in the Ukrainian political scene today, was accused in Russia of involvement in the killing of Russian televisions reporters Igor Kornelyuk and Anton Voloshin in much-troubled eastern Ukraine in the summer of 2014 and an illegal crossing of the Ukrainian.

On March 22, 2016, a court in Russia’s southern Rostov region sentenced her to 22 years in a general penal colony. On May 25, President Vladimir Putin answered a request from the reporters’ relatives and signed a decree on pardoning her, after which she took a flight from Russia to Kiev.

During Savchenko’s stay in a pretrial ward and in a penitentiary in Russia, Batkivshchina (Fatherland) party led by former Prime Minister Yulia Timoshenko propelled her to the Rada on its party ticket and made her a representative of the Rada in the Parliamentary Assembly of the Council of Europe afterwards.

At the end of last October, Savchenko tendered a request for quitting the party and was dismissed from it on December 15. On December 22, the Rada also crossed her out of the list of members of the Ukrainian delegation to PACE.

Savchenko fell into disfavor with Ukraine’s ruling milieus after her trips to the self-proclaimed unrecognized Donetsk and Lugansk republics where she made public the new civil platform called the Runa.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1795972-ato-hq-update-2-wias-32-militant-attacks-feb-25.html

The combined Russian-separatist forces violated the ceasefire 32 times from 00:00 to 18:00 local time on Saturday, February 25, resulting in two Ukrainian soldiers were wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

In the Mariupol sector, the occupiers fired 120mm mortars on the village of Lebedynske, as well as rocket-propelled grenades and small arms on the villages of Pavlopil, Chermalyk, Shyrokyne, Vodiane and Hnutove.

In the Donetsk sector, an enemy tank shelled the Ukrainian positions near the villages of Pisky and Kamianka, and Butivka coal mine. The militants also used mortars of various calibers on the town of Avdiyivka and the villages of Zaitseve, Luhanske, Troyitske and Butivka coal mine. Furthermore, the villages of Novhorodske, Kirove and Zaitseve came under fire from rocket-propelled grenades and small arms.

In the Luhansk sector, the Russian occupation forces opened fire from 120mm mortars on the village of Troyitske.

*************

https://www.unian.info/politics/1795192-dpr-militants-shoot-at-osce-monitors-seize-uav.html

"The incident occurred at around 14:30 on 24 February in ‘DPR’-controlled Yasynuvata, north of Donetsk city. An SMM patrol was attempting to launch a UAV, intending to monitor the alleged shelling of the Donetsk water filtration station, when armed men pointed their weapons at them, advanced towards them and seized the UAV, after which one of the men opened fire which impacted close to the SMM patrol," reads the report.

"Firing at unarmed civilian monitors is not only a direct threat to the lives of brave men and women doing their best to bring peace to Ukraine," Apakan said, "it is a direct challenge to the collective will of the 57 OSCE participating States, and to the Minsk agreements." 

Apakan insisted that those responsible be held accountable and that there should be no impunity for these acts. 

"Threatening SMM monitors and otherwise impeding the work of the SMM serves only to delay resolution of the conflict," he said.

******************
https://www.unian.info/war/1795907-...ose-to-osce-smm-in-yasynuvata-and-pikuzy.html

At 13:27 on February 24, 2017, the SMM heard a burst of small-arms fire (three to five shots) at close range while preparing to launch a mini unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) from the north-western edge of non-government-controlled Yasynuvata (16km north-east of Donetsk), about 130m south-east of the M-04 highway. 

"The SMM patrol members took cover behind one of their vehicles and saw four men in military-style camouflage clothing carrying AK-variant automatic assault rifles about 30m to the south. The men shouted "Stand still!" in Russian and then approached, with two of the men kneeling and aiming their weapons at the SMM while the two others advanced in short movements. One of them seized the mini-UAV from the ground. The SMM members loudly identified themselves as OSCE in Russian and English. The four men withdrew with the mini-UAV. When 15-20m away, one of them fired a burst of small-arms fire (three to five shots) that impacted on the snow about five meters from the SMM vehicle, behind which the patrol was taking cover. The patrol got into their vehicles and left the scene," the OSCE said in a spot report.

Earlier in the day, around 12:15, two men carrying AK-47s and wearing military-style camouflage clothing typical of "DPR" members engaged in conversation with an SMM patrol member in the center of non-government-controlled Pikuzy (formerly Kominternove, 23km north-east of Mariupol). One of them, apparently intending to demonstrate that his firearm was functional, pointed the weapon into the air and fired a round. 

The SMM left the area, the report says. "No SMM members were hurt or vehicles damaged. The SMM informed the Joint Centre for Control and Co-ordination about both incidents and asked it to assist in recovery of the UAV," the OSCE added.

*************
https://www.unian.info/society/1795...t-of-pows-she-visited-in-occupied-donbas.html





Ukrainian MP Nadiia Savchenko has published a list of prisoners of war (POW), whom she visited in the occupied territory of Donetsk region. 

"I managed to see our prisoners. The guys are feeling well. The conditions are ordinary, like in prison. They say the attitude to them is normal. There are three people in a prison cell, the walk is one hour a day, they are taken out to watch TV, mainly Russian channels," Savchenko said.


As UNIAN reported earlier, one of the pro-militant websites reported Friday, citing the breakaway area's security forces, Member of the Ukrainian Parliament Nadia Savchenko and Head of Ukrainian center for hostage release "Officer Corps" Volodymyr Ruban had reportedly come to the "DPR"-controlled territory "to visit Ukrainian hostages." 

MP Tetiana Rychkova (BPP) on Friday said that Savchenko had incited Ukrainian troops to leave their positions in the ATO zone and head toward Kyiv "to overthrow the criminal government." 

According to SBU spox Olena Hitlyanska, the Security Service of Ukraine will verify the reports on MP Nadia Savchenko's alleged instigation of the Ukrainian military to leave their defensive positions in Donbas in favor of taking part in a coup in Kyiv.

*************

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/405567.html

The SBU Ukrainian Security Service plans to meet with Ukrainian Member of Parliament Nadia Savchenko regarding her recent visit to occupied Donetsk where she has met with Ukrainian prisoners of war and will check information from Ukrainian MP Tetiana Rychkova who claims that Savchenko has allegedly incited Ukrainian soldiers to topple the Ukrainian government.

"We don't monitor parliamentarians purposefully. But, having been informed by MP Rychkova, we'll of course verify the information without waiting for an official request from Mrs. Rychkova," head of the SBU chief's staff Oleksandr Tkachuk told Interfax-Ukraine on Friday.

"These charges are too serious to be ignored," he added.

In that regard, Tkachuk said that SBU head Vasyl Hrytsak has already ordered military counterintelligence service to carry out the relevant work and question servicemen that deputy Rychkova had mentioned. "Consequently, we will inform the public following this check," he said.

At the same time, he said, no criminal case is opened at present on the grounds of the provided information, only preliminary check is under way.

If the grounds to open a criminal case are obtained, it will happen, Tkachuk said.

Replying to a question, whether the SBU is aware that Savchenko had gone to Donetsk together with Volodymyr Ruban, head of the Officer Corps center for release of prisoners of war, to visit Ukrainian prisoners of war, Tkachuk said that "it's a separate situation, which will also be subjected to a check."

"We will also verify this information, it's not the first thing that Ms. Savchenko does together with Ruban," he said.

Tkachuk said that, as a deputy, Savchenko is under no obligation to inform about her travels, "but we all probably need to remember the way Savchenko was taken prisoner first, then got into Russia. And now her visits to the occupied territories are causing certain confusion."

In this context, he said, it would be appropriate if Savchenko informs SBU officials for what purposes she visits Donbas.

Zorian Shkiriak, an advisor to the Ukrainian interior minister, in turn, said on Facebook that he believes that there is every reason to open a criminal case against Savchenko under the article 109 of the Ukrainian Criminal Code (actions aimed at violent change or overthrowing the constitutional system or at a takeover).

Earlier, Rychkova, a deputy from the Petro Poroshenko Bloc faction, said that Savchenko had "incited servicemen to overthrow the authorities in Ukraine" and called on the Prosecutor General's Office and the SBU to investigate her actions.

*********************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/405590.html
The Ukrainian Vekhrovna Rada's non-affiliated deputy Nadia Savchenko has published a list of Ukrainian prisoners she visited in Donetsk prisons.

There are 34 surnames in the list that Savchenko posted on her account in Facebook.

"I was able to visit our captives. The guys feel aright. The conditions are ordinary, the prison ones. They said that the attitude towards them is normal. There are three of them in each cell, they are allowed to have an hour of yard time and watch television, the majority of channels are the Russian ones, but the Ukrainian 1+1 TV channel is available. They believe they will be released soon and don't lose hope! Let us fight for our brothers," she said.

***************

22:35
DPR expects Kyiv's reciprocal steps for access of their representatives to captured militiamen

16:47
Trilateral Contact Group on Donbas holding videoconference

15:59
Ukrainian MP Savchenko reports on her trip to Donetsk where she visited Ukrainian prisoners (Part 2)

14:27
Self-proclaimed DPR accuses Ukrainian troops of seizing Donetsk water purification plant (Part 2)


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1796221-ato-daily-report-almost-50-enemy-attacks-4-wia.html
On February 25, the Anti-Terrorist Operation forces recorded 49 enemy attacks, according to the ATO Headquarters. 

On the Mariupol line, occupation forces mortared Lebedynske, Chermalyk, and fired on Pavlopil, Chermalyk, Shyrokine, Vodiane, and Hnutove from grenade launchers and small arms, ATO HQ reported on Facebook. On the Donetsk line, an enemy tank fired at the Ukrainian positions outside Pisky, Butivka mine, and Kamenka. T

The enemy fired mortars of various calibers on Avdiyivka, Zaitseve, Luhanske, Troitske, and Butivka mine. Grenade launchers and small arms were fired at Novhorodske, Pisky, Novoluhanske, Verhnetoretske, Kirove, and Zaitseve.

n turn, on the Luhansk line, the occupiers fired 120 mm mortars on Troitske, Novotoshkovske and small arms – on Stanytsia Luhanska.

A total of 49 attacks was recorded in the last day, which resulted in four of Ukrainian soldiers being wounded in action and another one injured, according to ATO HQ
**************
https://www.unian.info/politics/179...toward-their-legitimization-gerashchenko.html

Various forces have been pushing Ukraine toward legitimization of Donbas militants and holding direct negotiations with representatives of the temporarily occupied areas of Donetsk and Luhansk regions, according to First Deputy Chair of the Verkhovna Rada and Ukraine's humanitarian envoy to the Trilateral contact group on Donbas settlement Iryna Gerashchenko. 

"Ukraine is being pushed by various forces to legitimize militants and hold direct talks with the representatives of the certain areas of Donetsk and Luhansk regions, thus trying to create scenarios of direct negotiations going in parallel lines to the Minsk process, without the Russian Federation and OSCE," Gerashchenko wrote on Facebook. 

She added that these efforts "seriously complicate the already difficult work of the Ukrainian delegation in Minsk."

"But there will be no direct negotiations and no legitimization of militants," Gerashchenko wrote, "whatever dirty scenarios Kremlin plays in this hybrid war against Ukraine." The official also said that the position regarding the impossibility of direct talks with the militants is "the position of the president, government, and all healthy forces in parliament, as well as pro-Ukrainian politicians." "This is the position that unites us all," said Gerashchenko.

*************
https://www.unian.info/politics/179...s-to-cease-attacks-in-donbas-immediately.html

"The United States is closely monitoring the growing violence in eastern Ukraine in recent weeks and the continuing failure of the combined-Russian separatist forces to honor the cease-fire called for under the Minsk agreements," reads the statement published on the State Department website.

Washington condemned Friday’s targeting of OSCE Special Monitoring Mission (SMM) monitors and the seizure of an SMM unmanned aerial vehicle by combined-Russian separatist forces. 

"It is imperative that these forces halt their attacks on civilian infrastructure, including the Donetsk water filtration station," Toner said. The United States called on Russia and the separatist forces it backs "to immediately observe the cease-fire, withdraw all heavy weapons, and allow full and unfettered access to the OSCE monitors."

The United States called on Russia and the separatist forces it backs "to immediately observe the cease-fire, withdraw all heavy weapons, and allow full and unfettered access to the OSCE monitors."

As UNIAN reported earlier, late Friday, February 24, a high voltage line was damaged as a result of enemy shelling, which led to a halt in power supplies to Avdiyivka and a local coking plant. 

The Russian side to the Joint Center for Ceasefire Control has refused to provide written guarantees of a ceasefire. Earlier on February 24, "DPR" militants opened fire at OSCE SMM patrol and seized their unmanned aerial vehicle.

************
http://www.interfax.com/newsinf.asp?id=737279

DONETSK/LUHANSK/KYIV. Feb 26 (Interfax) - The self-proclaimed Donetsk People's Republic (DPR) recorded over 760 instances of shelling by the Ukrainian Armed Forces in the past 24 hours; a civilian woman was injured, Eduard Basurin of the DPR Defense Ministry said.

"The Ukrainian Armed Forces shelled the territory of the republic 761 times in the past 24 hours. Of this number: heavy artillery guns were used 17 times, mortars of different calibers - 282 times (of which 91 120mm mines), infantry combat vehicles - 47 times, anti-aircraft launchers, grenade launchers and small arms - 415 times," Basurin said at a briefing on Sunday.

Nineteen DPR populated areas were shelled, he said.

"Yesterday, on February 25, a woman from the Krasnyi Partyzan populated locality, Yasynuvata district, suffered a mine-blast injury of medium severity and a head fragmentation injury in the shelling from a 120mm mortar," he said.

The Ukrainian Armed Forces fired over 320 mines and grenades against the territory of the self-proclaimed DPR in the past 24 hours, the LuhanskInformCenter reported referencing to self-proclaimed Luhansk People's Republic (LPR) People's Militia spokesman Andriy Marochko.

Fifteen instances of shelling from the Ukrainian side were recorded in the past 24 hours, the militia spokesman said. The Sokolniki, Kirovsk, Zolote, Lohvynove, Kalynivka, Kalynove, Nyzhnje Lozove populated localities were shelled.

"120mm and 82mm mortars, grenade launchers and small arms were fired. In all, 322 mines and grenades were fired against the territory of the Republic," he said.

"The Ukrainian side continues to provoke the People's Militia units to open fire in order to blame them for the disruption of the Minsk Agreements," the LPR militia spokesman said.

"The Ukrainian Armed Forces 24th brigade units have waged the gunfire with provocative goals from the Zolote populated area under control of the Ukrainian Armed Forces against the Molodizhne populated area on February 24. It is reported that at the time the Ukrainian Channel Five filming crew was staying on the Ukrainian Armed Forces positions in order to make a video record of the retaliatory fire. But People's Militia servicemen did not react to a provocation and did not open the retaliatory fire," Marochko said.

Meanwhile, Ukrainian Defense Ministry's spokesman for the military operation in the east of the country Andriy Lysenko said that four Ukrainian servicemen were injured; no one was killed in Donbas in the past 24 hours.

"No Ukrainian servicemen were killed, four of our combatants were injured in the hostilities in the past 24 hours," Lysenko said at a briefing in Kyiv on Sunday.

***********

http://aa.com.tr/en/europe/crimea-will-not-be-forsaken-ukrainian-president/759703

*KIEV, Ukraine*

Ukraine’s president said Sunday that the people of the illegally annexed peninsula of Crimea will not be forsaken.

“Russia resorted to open aggression and seized the peninsula, enslaving millions of people. We will not leave our citizens in Crimea without support under the temporary Russian occupation,” Petro Poroshenko said in a statement posted on social media, marking the third anniversary of the seizure of Crimea's regional parliament by gunmen, believed to be Russian Special Forces, followed by Moscow's unilateral annexation of the peninsula.

“The whole civilized world knows that Crimea is Ukraine. We will continue to struggle,” he said, adding that the United Nations also recognizes Russia as an occupying force violating human rights in Crimea.

Ukraine has been wracked by conflict since March 2014 following Russia’s annexation of Crimea after an illegal independence vote. This had followed violent anti-government protests which led to the overthrow of the then-President Victor Yanukovich.

That month the UN General Assembly voted to proclaim the Russian annexation illegal. Along with many UN countries, the U.S., the EU, and Turkey also do not recognize Crimea as Russian territory.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/405727.html

Ukraine's SBU Security Service together with Ukraine's Prosecutor General's Office and police in Sumy region have liquidated a channel of international telecommunications controlled from Russia.

According to the SBU's press service, four Sumy region residents via Internet using IP-telephone technology received Russian traffic obviating international communications centers.

"The traffic was processed using special software programs by the telecommunications complex and under the guise of local telephone conversations sent to networks of Ukrainian mobile operators. Telephone communications were thus established, including with users located in temporarily occupied areas of eastern Ukraine," the press release says.

Means for renting the office, as well as payments for this illegal activity, were received by the perpetrators by wire transfer from a Russian firm, the press release says.

During a search of offices and residences of the suspects law-enforcement officers seized computer equipment, "a bank of SIM cards," wifi modems and 150 cards of Ukrainian mobile telephone communications.


The total value of seized equipment comprised more than UAH 500,000.

A criminal case has been opened pursuant to Part 2 of Article 361 (unsanctioned intereference in electronic communications) of the Criminal Code of Ukraine.

Investigative work continues to establish all individuals involved in the illegal activity, as well as to learn whether the activities were connected with Russian special services.

*Sums'ka oblast, Ukraine*





http://www.mil.gov.ua/en/news/2017/...using-weapons-prohibited-by-minsk-agreements/

According to the Ukrainian party of JCCC, as of 16.30, February 26, pro-Russian armed groups continue attacks of Ukrainian Armed Forces positions, peaceful settlements and key infrastructure along the front line. The situation in the area of Avdiyivka is especially hard.

*During this period, the enemy shelled Avdiyivka with 20 125-mm tank shells, 20 120-mm mines and 37 82-mm mines flagrantly violating the Minsk agreements. As a result, on February 24, the Makiyivka-Avdiyivka Coke Plant power line was damaged and the city was left without electricity.*

In addition, the Donetsk filtration plant stopped to work because of occupants’ shelling that damaged the chlorine pipe and other main elements of the facility, which provides drinking water to more than 600 thousand civilians in Avdiyivka, Yasynuvata and Donetsk.

Armed Forces of Ukraine, as well as military and civilian administrations took all measures to fulfill repair works. However, the works could not be carried out for the past 48 hours due to the occupants’ refusal to provide security. The Russian party of JCCC did not ensure implementation of emergency repair works to restore electricity and water supply to Avdiyivka.

These actions of pro-Russian militants once again flagrantly violate international law, openly ignore provisions of the Minsk agreements and deliberately set the stage for the deterioration of the humanitarian situation in Avdiyivka.

*********

09:09
LPR sees 17 attacks by Ukrainian army in past 24 hours, no casualties

11:02
DPR accuses Kyiv of shelling village of Kominternove


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1799066-ukraine-reports-84-enemy-attacks-in-donbas-1-wia-in-last-day.html
*Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 84 times in the past 24 hours with one Ukrainian soldier reported as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. *

"In the Mariupol sector, the invaders fired 122mm artillery systems on the village of Shyrokyne, as well as 120mm and 82mm mortars on the villages of Vodiane, Hnutove, Novotroyitske and Pavlopil. Grenade launchers, heavy machine guns and small arms were also used to shell the villages of Talakіvka, Pavlopil, Vodiane, Novotroyitske, Shyrokyne and Hnutove. Additionally, the occupiers opened fire from infantry fighting vehicles on the villages of Shyrokyne, Vodiane and Lebedynske. A sniper was active in Talakivka. Moreover, in the Donetsk sector, an enemy tank repeatedly fired on the town of Avdiyivka," the headquarters said.


The Russian occupation forces also fired 120mm and 82mm mortar shells on Avdiyivka and the villages of Troyitske, Novoluhanske, Luhanske, Verkhniotoretske, Opytne, Vodiane and Butivka coal mine. In addition, they fired rocket-propelled grenades and small arms on the villages of Pisky, Zaitseve, Luhanske, Kamianka and Troyitske.

**********************************************
https://www.unian.info/war/1800072-...-losses-at-svitlodarska-duha-bulge-media.html
Two soldiers of the 54th separate mechanized brigade were killed at the Svitlodarska Duha bulge in the Anti-Terrorist Operation zone in Donbas on Tuesday, Tyzhden.ua reported, citing its sources.

No other details have been reported so far.


On Monday, February 27, Ukrainian Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) press officer Leonid Matiukhin said that Russia-backed militants shelled the Ukrainian positions near Butivka coal mine in Donbas. "A symbolic construction of the mine fell down – a place where the elevator is located. Our flag was there and the militants were very nervous about that fact. They opened fire from a tank and now this construction collapsed. There were no casualties among our troops. The flag is also undamaged. The guys said they would fly this flag in Donetsk one day," he said.

In the Luhansk sector, the enemy used grenade launchers and heavy machine guns firing at the villages of Novo-Oleksandrivka, Stanytsia Luhanska and Valuiske. Furthermore, a sniper was working in the village of Lobacheve.

************************
https://www.unian.info/economics/17...ize-ruble-official-currency-from-march-1.html

The self-proclaimed Luhansk People's Republic will adopt the Russian ruble as its official currency on March 1, according to The Moscow Times.


The so-called Luhansk government, which currently uses rubles unofficially alongside the Ukrainian hryvnia, claimed that the change would help stabilize the occupied territory's volatile economy, MT reported. The "LPR" central bank will make daily announcements on the rate of the ruble against the U.S. dollar, euro, and hryvnia as part of the deal.


As UNIAN reported earlier, February 18, Russian President Vladimir Putin signed a decree on the recognition by the Russian Federation of "travel documents," "issued to Ukrainian citizens and stateless persons who reside in the territory of certain areas of Donetsk and Luhansk regions, until the political settlement of the situation in these areas."

************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/405908.html

Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko has said he categorically rejects the idea of renunciation of Donbas, noting that the Ukrainians will themselves decide how to ensure reintegration of the region.

"Both I as president and most Ukrainian people want one thing - peace, no war, the Russian aggressor out of our occupied lands, to remove its troops and weapons, and we the Ukrainians ourselves will sort out how to ensure reintegration of Donbas into civilian life in Ukraine," the president said during a working trip to the city of Dnipro.

He criticized once again politicians who are using various political rallies to promote the idea of giving up Donbas.

"I ask them: was it you who put these territories together to scatter them around in this way? Do you realize that we have Ukrainians living there?" Poroshenko said.

********
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/406170.html
Non-aligned deputy of the Verkhovna Rada of Ukraine Nadiya Savchenko says she crossed the line of demarcation [between Ukrainian troops and combined Russian-separatist forces] in eastern Ukraine using foot paths used by contraband traders.

"I crossed the line on foot paths used by contraband traders," she said during a briefing in Kyiv on Tuesday. She added Ukraine's SBU Security Service knows the routes, which she said are used by some 6,000 inhabitants of eastern Ukraine daily.

Savchenko said she offered to work with the SBU on ways to release Ukrainian soldiers held in captivity by militants in eastern Ukraine, but was rebuffed.

The deputy said she did not cross over into occupied areas of Donbas with the head of the Prisoner Release Center Volodymyr Ruban.

"I did not make the crossing with Ruban," she said, adding that they [Ukrainian authorities] are doing everything in their power to complicate his efforts to win the release of prisoners.

Savchenko said she does not consider her trip to occupied Donbas to be criminal, because the area is Ukrainian territory.

She said it is necessary to visit all prisons in occupied eastern Ukraine to find citizens of Ukraine, whom the militants are hiding.

"It is necessary also for observers of the Organization for Security and Cooperation Europe or the Red Cross to visit [these prisons], in order to determine how many people are being held," Savchenko said, adding that one person in her list [of prisoners] said he would refuse to return to Ukraine.

**************

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/406056.html

Ukrainian Verkhovna Rada deputy Nadia Savchenko has published an updated list of Ukrainian citizens held in the Makiyivka penitentiary in the Donetsk region as of February 25, 2017.

"Here is the result of my trip to Makiyivka penitentiary No. 22. Six Ukrainian soldiers and civilians believed missing have been found," Savchenko said on Facebook on Tuesday.


There are 34 names, including six absent from the Minsk lists on the scanned copy of the document published by the deputy.


Savchenko said that one person had refused to be exchanged.


There are 13 names on another list compiled by Savchenko. In all, she has published the names of 47 Ukrainian POWs.

************




President Petro Poroshenko noted that a powerful hospital base was created due to the joint efforts of volunteers, community and government in Dnipro. All this allowed to create proper conditions for the treatment of Ukrainian wounded servicemen.

The Head of State reminded that in 2006 the Military Hospital of Dnipro was transferred to the commercial structure and later on it was put in pledge to Russian VTB bank. The President noted firm position of Ukrainian medics who didn’t leave the medical institution at that difficult time. “In 2014, when Ukrainian servicemen were in hospital, officers of justice came requiring to vacate the premises. Everyone remembers that. And everyone must clearly know that there must be responsibility for such anti-state actions,” Petro Poroshenko emphasized.

The President informed that the courts abolished that criminal decision and the Military Hospital of Dnipro is registered as state property by the State Property Fund.

Petro Poroshenko instructed Minister of Defense Stepan Poltorak to allocate necessary funds to improve treatment conditions in the hospital

The President also paid special attention to the need for establishing new equipment in the medical institution. The Head of State noted that thousands of military have undergone treatment in the hospital in 2.5 years and the doctors demonstrated true heroism saving lives of our servicemen.

*********************

President Petro Poroshenko met with the staff of I.I. Mechnikov regional clinical hospital of Dnipro to award doctors and military doctors who help Ukrainian warriors.

“Your heroic round the clock work on saving lives of warriors is well-known in the entire Ukraine. I personally heard words of gratitude on the frontline. I have never seen such an atmosphere of care and responsibility you are creating to save Ukrainian heroes,” Petro Poroshenko thanked doctors.













In the course of the visit to I.I. Mechnikov regional clinical hospital of Dnipro, President Petro Poroshenko met with warriors of the Ukrainian Armed Forces who undergo treatment and awarded them. Particularly, the Head of State had a conversation with warriors who took part in hostilities in the area of Avdiivka during the escalation in January-February 2017.

The Head of State wished the defenders a fast recovery. “I would like to thank each of you for a flawless performance of the military duty and a firm patriotic position. I am confident that the main thing we must have is faith in our victory. FOr the truth is with Ukraine, for the people of Ukraine is with us,” the President noted. He added that the experience of servicemen who will decide to continue military service after rehabilitation is very important for the future protection from the aggression.

The President presented valuable gifts to the wounded servicemen.

The Head of State also visited the volunteer headquarters that helps the wounded servicemen. It was established in May 2014 and was one of the first to receive wounded military from the ATO area. Over the period of its functioning, 14 thousand warriors got help in this center and 99.4% of them were saved.

Over this time, efficient evacuation of the wounded servicemen from all sectors of the ATO area has been established. THe President instructed Minister of Defense Stepan Poltorak to take necessary measures to equip another medical aircraft for transportation of the wounded soldiers.


----------



## Hindustani78

Yavoriv Ukraine


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1801212-...17-enemy-attacks-2-kia-2-wia-in-last-day.html






Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 117 times in the past 24 hours with two Ukrainian soldiers reported as killed in action (KIA) and two as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

In the Mariupol sector, the occupiers fired 122mm artillery systems on the village of Vodiane and mortared the villages of Hnutove, Shyrokyne, Pavlopil, and Vodiane. They also used rocket-propelled grenades, heavy machine guns and small arms firing on the town of Krasnohorivka and the villages of Talakivka, Pavlopil and Hnutove. A sniper was active near the villages of Shyrokyne and Novotroyitske. Enemy infantry fighting vehicles were used to shell the town of Maryinka. 

"In the Donetsk sector, the Russian occupation forces opened fire from tanks on Butivka coal mine, and the villages of Verkhniotoretske and Novhorodske. The militants also fired 152mm artillery systems on the villages of Luhanske and Troyitske, as well as 120mm and 82mm mortars on the town of Avdiyivka, and the villages of Pisky, Zaitseve, Troyitske, Novoluhanske, Kamianka, Opytne, Novotoshkivske and Luhanske. Furthermore, grenade launchers, heavy machine guns and small arms were used to fire on Avdiyivka and the villages of Zaitseve, Verkhniotoretske, Nevelske, Bohdanivka and Luhanske. Moreover, Luhanske was repeatedly attacked with infantry fighting vehicles," the report says.

In the Luhansk sector, the enemy shelled the village of Krymske from 152mm artillery systems and fired mortar shells of various calibers on the town of Popasna and the villages of Orikhove, Novozvanivka, Novo-Oleksandrivka and Krymske. The villages of Stanytsia Luhanska and Novo-Oleksandrivka came under fire from small arms. A sniper was active near the village of Zhovte. Enemy infantry fighting vehicles and armored personnel carriers were used to fire on Novozvanivka.

**************
https://www.unian.info/war/1801281-russia-needs-war-in-donbas-mfa-ukraine.html

The number of attacks on the Ukrainian positions by the Russian-backed militants in Donbas has sharply increased over the past day, spokesperson for the Ukrainian Foreign Ministry Mariana Betsa wrote on Twitter. 






117 attacks by Russian militants, 2 UA servicemen KIA, 2 WIA, heavy weaponry used," she tweeted.


**************





https://www.unian.info/war/1801737-...ukrainian-enterprises-in-occupied-donbas.html
Pro-Russian militants of the so-called "LPR"/"DPR," who are now claiming they will "nationalize" Ukrainian companies, had already had their watchdogs in these businesses monitoring commercial activity and receiving kickbacks, said former head of the main investigation department of the SBU Security Service of Ukraine Major-General Vasyl Vovk. 

************************
https://www.unian.info/war/1801936-militants-return-seized-uav-to-osce-delete-surveillance-data.html
Russian-backed militants of the so-called "DPR" (self-proclaimed Donetsk People's Republic) have returned to the OSCE observers a drone they had earlier seized, according to LIGA.net.

All surveillance data have been deleted, LIGA.net reports citing the OSCE SMM press service. 

The terrorists told the OSCE that they would supposedly conduct an "investigation" into targeting the monitors.

The militants have not named those involved in the incident and neither have they informed when the investigation will be completed, according to the OSCE SMM press service. 

As UNIAN reported earlier, February 24 militants of the "DPR" opened fire on the OSCE observers and seized an OSCE SMM UAV. The Trilateral Contact Group urged the militants to investigate into the incidents.
*************
https://www.unian.info/war/1802156-...s-three-reasons-for-escalation-in-donbas.html

According to our intelligence, the ranks of the militants have recently been reinforced by the units of the Main Intelligence Directorate of the General Staff of the Russian armed forces, which were deployed to join the militants' units," he told a briefing in Kyiv. 

Also, according to Lysenko, the escalation of hostilities can be connected with the fact that the so-called 61st "humanitarian convoy" entered from Russia into Ukraine yesterday. In addition, Lysenko believes that the escalation of hostilities could also be a result of the announcement by the so-called authorities of the "DPR"/"LPR" of an ultimatum in connection with the blockade the uncontrolled territory of Donbas. 

As UNIAN reported earlier, Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 117 times in the past 24 hours with two Ukrainian soldiers reported as killed in action (KIA) and two as wounded in action (WIA). 

On February 27, the leaders of terrorist organizations "DPR" and "LPR" stated their demand to the official Kyiv to ensure the lifting of a trade blockade of the occupied territories before March 1, threatening to introduce "external management" at Ukrainian enterprises operating in militant-controlled areas of Donetsk and Luhansk regions.
**************

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/406389.html
A meeting of the Trilateral Contact Group on Ukraine began in Minsk on Wednesday afternoon.

"A meeting of the Trilateral Contact Group has begun in Minsk," Darka Olifer, press officer for Leonid Kuchma, Ukraine's representative in the trilateral contact group and former president of Ukraine, said on Facebook.

*********************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/406431.html
The blocking of humanitarian assistance contradicts the norms of international law and may lead to a humanitarian catastrophe the scale of which will be unprecedented, the Rinat Akhmetov Humanitarian Headquarters said in a statement regarding the blocking of its operation on the Donbas territories temporary outside of Ukrainian government control.

"The obstruction of the work of the Humanitarian Headquarters poses a threat to the life of Donbas civilians, who have become pawns in the military conflict and found themselves fighting for survival in central Europe in the 21st century. For many of them, food packages from the Humanitarian Headquarters are one of the primary, and sometimes the only source of subsistence. The assistance of the Rinat Akhmetov Headquarters is among the largest in the region and it has saved the lives of over one million people in 2.5 years," the statement, which was released on Wednesday morning, said.

The Headquarters has no access to its premises, inventory and humanitarian assistance as a result of the blocking by armed people of the work of the distribution center in Donbas Arena in Donetsk and all its distribution points on the territory temporarily uncontrolled by the Ukrainian government, the statement said.

The Rinat Akhmetov Humanitarian Headquarters said it intends to continue working on the territory controlled by Ukraine and along the contact line, in the so-called gray area, to help Donbas civilians survive, and also said it is ready to resume work in the uncontrolled territories as soon as the distribution center and the distribution points are unblocked.


----------



## ultron

more than 3340 Ukrainian soldiers killed in Donbas so far

http://memorybook.org.ua/


----------



## ultron

2 Ukrainian soldiers were killed in Donbas yesterday.

https://www.kyivpost.com/ukraine-politics/two-ukrainian-soldiers-killed-donbas.html


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/economics/18...rainian-enterprises-including-ukrtelecom.html

The self-proclaimed leader of the Moscow puppet "Donetsk People's Republic," Alexander Zakharchenko, has said the militants seized some 40 enterprises in the occupied territory of Donbas. 

"Some 40 companies are under external management," one of the militants' websites quoted Zakharchenko as saying. 

Zakharchenko also said that none of the owners of Ukrainian enterprises had contacted the "DPR."

At the same time, Communication Director of Ukrtelecom Mikhail Shuranov reported that the company had to disable services in the occupied part of Donetsk region, since the company's office and equipment in Donetsk had been seized. 

As UNIAN reported earlier, on February 27, the leaders of terrorist organizations "DPR" and "LPR" stated their demand to the official Kyiv to ensure the lifting of a trade blockade of the occupied territories before March 1, threatening to introduce "external management" at Ukrainian enterprises operating in militant-controlled areas of Donetsk and Luhansk regions. 

The pro-Kremlin militants have announced that they would re-orient all production processes to fit Russian markets and those of the other countries. 

On March 1, the self-proclaimed Donetsk and Luhansk "people's republics" introduced the so-called external control at all Ukrainian enterprises operating in the temporarily occupied areas of Donbas as a response to the trading blockade of the militant-held territory.

***********
Militants continue shelling of the Ukrainian positions in the town of Avdiyivka, near Butivka coal mine.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1803412-...-fire-in-donbas-another-9-wounded-ato-hq.html

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 118 times in the past 24 hours with one Ukrainian soldier reported as killed in action (KIA) and nine as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters.

In the Donetsk sector, the Russian occupation forces opened fire from tanks, mortars, rocket-propelled grenades and infantry fighting vehicles (IFVs) on the town of Avdiyivka, as well as mortars and rocket-propelled grenades on the villages of Nevelske, Luhanske, Novoselivka Druha, Zaitseve, Novhorodske, Pisky and Kamianka. Luhanske came under fire from IFVs, as well as a sniper fire. Additionally, anti-tank missile systems were used to shell the village of Troyitske.

In the Mariupol sector, the enemy used tank shells, artillery systems and mortars in the town of Krasnohorivka. The militants also fired 122mm artillery systems on the villages of Shyrokyne and Vodiane, as well as mortars on the villages of Novotroyitske, Bohdanivka, Pavlopil and Chermalyk. Moreover, they used grenade launchers and small arms to fire on the villages of Pavlopil, Talakivka, Lebedynske, Vodiane and Shyrokyne. Shyrokyne, Novotroyitske and Vodiane, and the town of Maryinka came under fire from IFVs," the report says.

In the Luhansk sector, the occupiers fired 152mm artillery systems and tank shells on the village of Troyitske, as well as 122mm artillery systems of the village of Krymske.

***********
https://www.unian.info/economics/18...on-cost-ukraine-nearly-1-bln-trade-envoy.html

Direct financial losses Ukraine has suffered as a result of Russian trade aggression amounted to about $1 billion, Deputy Minister of Economic Development and Trade and Ukraine’s Trade Representative Natalia Mykolska said in an interview with ZN.ua. 


"The greatest losses are related to exports to Kazakhstan and Kyrgyzstan - more than 40% of exports have been lost," Mykolska told ZN.ua. "However, the [exports to the] rest of the countries have been affected, too. If we sum it up, we will see a figure of around $1 billion in direct losses. I draw your attention to the fact that these are direct losses, that is, only from the sale of goods. 

At the same time, we also suffer losses in the market of related services, in transport and logistics sectors. And this happens against the background of the decline in industrial output in Ukraine and the drop of its exports to the Russian Federation," said the deputy minister. Mykolska believes, the Russian trading aggression pursues several goals.

**************************
https://www.unian.info/politics/180...ussia-from-financing-terrorism-in-donbas.html

Ukrainian Justice Minister Pavlo Petrenko has said Ukraine expects the International Court of Justice will prohibit Russia from financing terrorism in eastern Ukraine, according to an UNIAN correspondent.


"It will be interesting and challenging hearing. But I am sure that we have a very strong position, the truth will see triumph and we will win," he told journalists after a cabinet meeting. "Ukraine will be represented by a group of experts, and we will discuss the violations of the Convention on Elimination of All Forms of Racial Discrimination; it is about the Crimean Tatars and Ukrainian citizens in Crimea and Donbas and banning the financing of terrorism," he added.

****************

12:41
Russian Investigative Committee handling over 100 cases into crimes committed by Ukrainian military in Donbas - chief

12:33
Repair work on Donetsk filtration station to take 2-3 days - authorities

10:47
DPR says Sakhanka, Kominternove under fire, Kyiv says Ukrainian positions near Avdiivka attacked

10:00
Savchenko says she crossed into DPR territory as result of special operation


----------



## ultron

More than 3350 Ukrainian soldiers killed in Donbas so far

http://memorybook.org.ua/


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1805817-ukraine-reports-116-enemy-attacks-1-kia-15-wia-in-last-day.html

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 116 times in the past 24 hours with one Ukrainian soldier reported as killed in action (KIA) and 15 as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters






In the Mariupol sector, the Russian occupation forces fired Grad MLR systems toward the Ukrainian positions near the village of Vodiane. They also opened fire from a tank near the village of Hnutove, as well as mortars in the town of Krasnohorivka, and the villages of Novotroyitske, Vodiane and Hnutove. Rocket-propelled grenades and small arms were used to shell the town of Maryinka, and the villages of Shyrokyne, Starohnativka, Lebedynske and Talakivka. A sniper was active in Shyrokyne, Lebedynske and Maryinka. Additionally, the enemy used infantry fighting vehicles firing at the villages of Novohryhorivka and Hnutove.





In the Luhansk sector, the occupiers fired 152mm artillery systems on the village of Novozvanivka and the town of Lysychansk, as well as mortars of various calibers, on the villages of Novo-Oleksandrivka, Novotoshkivske, Novozvanivka, Katerynivka, Krymske and Malynove.

"In the Donetsk sector, the invaders opened fire from a tank, 120mm and 82mm mortars on the town of Avdiyivka, and the villages of Novoluhanske, Zaitseve, Pisky and Butivka coal mine. Grenade launchers were used to shell the villages of Opytne, Pisky and Kamianka.The village of Luhanske came under fire from infantry fighting vehicles, and the villages of Maiorsk and Nevelske came under fire from small arms. Moreover, a sniper was active in the villages of Kamianka, Novotroyitske and Novhorodske. Furthermore, the enemy fired anti-aircraft guns on Avdiyivka and the village of Troyitske," the report says.

********
https://www.unian.info/economics/18...-trade-blockade-of-govt-controlled-areas.html

The leader of the so-called "Donetsk People's Republic" ("DPR") Alexander Zakharchenko on Friday said that the so-called "DPR" was declaring a blockade of the government-controlled areas of Ukraine. 

"We're cutting all ties with Ukraine, with which we are at war. Indeed, we used to sell coal to get money and pay salaries here. But due to the fact that we have learned to survive under a blockade, we are announcing the blockade of [government-controlled areas of] Ukraine," RIA Novosti quoted Zakharchenko as saying.


Earlier, Zakharchenko said the militants had seized some 40 Ukrainian enterprises in the occupied territory of Donbas.
***********
https://www.unian.info/war/1806171-militants-down-osce-smms-drone-near-donetsk-filtration-plant.html

OSCE’s Special Monitoring Mission to Ukraine has reported on the downing of the organization’s unmanned aerial vehicle in close proximity to the Donetsk filtration plant. 





"OSCE SMM UAV went down near Donetsk Filtration Station after SMM heard small-arms fire, despite sec guarantees. Unacceptable," the OSCE SMM tweeted.

As UNIAN reported earlier, “DPR” militants targeted fire at OSCE patrol and seized their UAV. The Trilateral Contact Group urged the militants to investigate into the incident.

***********

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/407032.html

Ukrainian army casualties in Donbas over the past 24 hours have amounted to one serviceman killed and 22 injured, Ukrainian Defense Ministry spokesman Andriy Lysenko said.

"Over the past 24 hours, as result of fighting, one Ukrainian military serviceman has been killed, 22 sustained wounds and injuries," Lysenko said at a briefing in Kyiv on Friday.

In the Luhansk sector, 27 shell attacks on the Ukrainian positions, including 18 with heavy weapons, have been registered over the period, he said.

In the Donetsk sector, 30 enemy attacks were registered, including 13 with heavy weapons, Lysenko said.

In the Avdiyivka sector, the enemy launched over 200 mortar rounds and over 80 tank shells in the past 24 hours. A sniper was active in Kamianka.

Near the Donetsk airport, low-intensity hostilities continued, Lysenko said.

In the Mariupol sector, there were 59 shell attacks, including 12 with heavy weapons. Thus, in Krasnohorivka, a 70-year-old woman was injured, Lysenko said.

************************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/407054.html

The issue of a Donbas conflict settlement is not the format of negotiations, Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko said.

"The issue is not the format. We can have any number of formats," Poroshenko said in Kharkiv on Friday, in commenting to Interfax-Ukraine on proposals made by Polish Foreign Minister Witold Waszczykowski on an alternative option of negotiations on the settlement of the Donbas conflict.

"The problem is that the Russian Federation, the aggressor country, should be compelled to remove its troops from Ukrainian territory, give us back control over the uncontrolled part of the Ukrainian-Russian border and allow for the restoration of Ukrainian sovereignty," the president said.

Other formats should not destroy the Minsk Agreements, Poroshenko said. "The format can be of any kind, but it should not destroy the Minsk Agreements," he said.

****************

20:45
Donetsk hopes UN to help obtain info about prisoners from DPR who wish to stay in Ukraine

http://www.interfax.com/newsinf.asp?pg=2&id=738796
March 03, 2017 19:36

*DPR television channels can now be watched in Zaporizhzhya, Kharkiv and Kherson regions of Ukraine - Donetsk*
DONETSK. March 3 (Interfax) - The Donetsk People's Republic (DPR) has launched the broadcasting of its television channels to the territory of Ukraine.

"Today we have gathered for a televised linkup that the Communications Ministry will show in a live broadcast. It has provided a stable and confident signal [of DPR television channels and some Russian television channels] on the temporarily occupied territory, plus the Zaporizhzhya, Kharkiv and Kherson regions. We are launching the process," DPR leader Alexander Zakharchenko said.

Starting from today, the DPR television broadcasting signal will reach Dnepropetrovsk, Kharkiv, Zaporizhzhya, and Kherson, he said.

The installed tower is 340 meters high, Zakharchenko said. "We are now transitioning to the format of broadcasting to the territory of Ukraine," he said.

***************
18:45
DPR leader reports isolated instances of sabotage in Ukrainian enterprises where external management introduced

18:32
Putin's decree on recognizing Donbas residents' IDs prompts Kyiv to implement Minsk Agreements - Russia's envoy to OSCE (Part 2)

18:28
Eight DPR militiamen killed in past week - ombudsman office

18:23
Format of negotiations on Donbas can be varied, but should not destroy Minsk Agreements - Poroshenko




17:25
Ukraine launches almost 2,000 shell attacks in past 24 hours, one militiaman killed in past week - DPR

13:28
SOME UKRAINE-RUN ENTERPRISES SEE INSTANCES OF SABOTAGE AFTER EXTERNAL MANAGEMENT WAS INTRODUCED, BUT THESE INSTANCES ARE NOT LARGE-SCALE - DPR HEAD

13:27
THERE WILL BE NO MORE ENTERPRISES UNDER UKRAINIAN JURISDICTION IN DPR - ZAKHARCHENKO


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1808032-ukraine-reports-115-enemy-attacks-2-wia-in-last-day.html

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 115 times in the past 24 hours with two Ukrainian soldiers reported as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

In the Mariupol sector, the Russian occupation forces fired 122mm artillery systems on the villages of Novohryhorivka, Novomykolaivka, Lebedynske, as well as mortars on the villages of Vodiane, Novotroyitske, Shyrokyne and the towns of Maryinka and Krasnohorivka, the ATO press service posted on Facebook. 

In addition, the enemy repeatedly used infantry fighting vehicles to attack the villages of Shyrokyne and Vodiane.

The invaders opened fire from heavy machine guns and small arms on Vodiane, Novotroyitske, Shyrokyne, Talakivka, and Novohryhorivka. "A sniper was active in Vodiane and Novotroyitske," the report says. 

In Lugansk sector, the enemy opened fire from 152mm artillery systems and a tank on the villages of Krymske and Troyitske. They fired mortars on the villages of Katerynivka, Troyitske, Novo-Oleksandrivka and the town of Popasna. The militants also opened fire from grenade launchers, heavy machine guns and anti-tank missiles on Krymske. 

"In the Donetsk sector, the invaders opened fire from a tank on the town of Avdiyivka, while 120mm and 82mm mortars, grenade launchers, and small arms were used to shell on Avdiyivka, Butivka coal mine, and the villages of Troyitske, Pisky, Verkhnyotoretske, Nevelske, Opytne, Zaitseve, and Luhanske," the headquarters said.

**********
https://www.unian.info/war/1808062-two-homes-damaged-by-shelling-in-avdiyivka-police.html

As a result of shelling by Russian-backed militants, two private homes suffered direct hits in an old part of the town of Avdiyivka in Donetsk region at about 20:00 on February 3, according to Pokrovsky police department of Donetsk region. 

"House No. 2 on Sportyvna Street suffered direct hit due to shelling, while shrapnel damaged the facade and smashed the windows of house No. 3 on the same street," a report said.


Law enforcers have been recording the consequences of the shelling, asking the residents what help they need.

In the cases, the police department initiated criminal proceedings under Part 2 Article 258 (terrorist act) of the Criminal Code of Ukraine.

*************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/407101.html
The total number of shelling in the hostilities zone in Donbas in first three days of this week exceeded its number in the entire previous week, Principal Deputy Chief Monitor of the OSCE Special Monitoring Mission (SMM) in Ukraine Alexander Hug has said.

Available information shows that in first three days of this week the OSCE SMM recorded almost the same number of explosions caused by use of weapons banned by the Minsk agreements as in the entire previous week, Hug said at a briefing in Kyiv on Friday.

He said that the situation in Donbas remains tense and volatile and the last week showed that the trend recorded throughout the past two weeks persisted. An increase in the number of use of weapons banned by the Minsk agreements, in particular, mortars, tanks and artillery weapons, including multiple-launch rocket systems, is concerning, Hug said.

The SMM recorded an increase in the number of explosions caused by artillery fire by 250% and a twelve-fold increase in the number of explosions caused by mortar fire in the past week, in comparison to the previous week, he said. A total of 27 explosions caused by use of multiple-rocket launch systems were also recorded in the past week, while none of them were recorded the week before, he said.

********************************



http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/407139.html

Deputy Minister of Ukraine on the Temporarily Occupied Territories and Internally Displaced Persons Heorhiy Tuka has said that the rules for transporting goods to or from the anti-terrorist operation (ATO) zone will apply to individuals in two months from the moment of the rules take effect.

"The contact line is crossed under an order of SBU head. It will continue be in effect for individuals," he told reporters in Kyiv on Friday.

He said that the rules would not apply to individuals during two months from the moment when the rules are published.

Tuka said that according to the rules, medicines and food can be transported to or from the ATO zone only as part of humanitarian cargos.

************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/407095.html

The U.S. Department of State has published an annual report on human rights in the world.

According to the report, the most significant human rights problems during the year related directly to conflict in eastern Ukraine.

"Russian-backed separatists in Donbas engaged in abductions, torture, and unlawful detention, employed child soldiers, stifled dissent, and restricted humanitarian aid," reads the report.

A separate section is devoted to occupied Crimea of the report on Ukraine. The most significant human rights problems in Crimea during the year related directly to the Russian occupation, it says.

"Russian security services engaged in an extensive campaign of intimidation to suppress dissent and opposition to the occupation that employed kidnappings, disappearances, physical abuse, political prosecution, repeated interviews, and interrogations by security forces. Russian security forces routinely detained individuals without cause and harassed and intimidated neighbors and family of those who opposed the occupation," reads the Crimea section of the report.

According to the report, Ukrainian authorities have problems with the judicial system and this violates human rights.

"The government generally failed to take adequate steps to prosecute or punish most officials who committed abuses, resulting in a climate of impunity," reads the report.

**********
14:47
Situation in Donbas remains tense - DPR


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1808472-...attacks-on-ukraine-in-donbas-in-last-day.html

Ten Ukrainian soldiers were wounded in action (WIA), another one was killed in action (KIA) in Donbas in the last day, according to the press center of the Ukrainian Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) headquarters. 

The total number of attacks on Ukrainian positions over the period under review was 110, the ATO HQ said. Read also Ukraine reports 115 enemy attacks, 2 WIA in last day The occupiers in the Mariupol sector used proscribed 122mm artillery systems and mortars of various calibers to shell the villages of Bohdanivka, Novotroyitske, Vodiane, and the town of Maryinka. 

Further, they used small arms and grenade launchers to fire on the villages of Hnutove, Vodiane, and Shyrokyne. The villages of Talakivka, Novotroyitske, Vodiane, Lebedynske and the town of Maryinka were under sniper fire. What is more, Vodiane and Shyrokyne were attacked by enemy infantry fighting vehicles.

Russia's hybrid military forces continue using heavy weapons, namely 152mm and 122mm artillery systems, which are banned under the Minsk peace agreement on Donbas.


"The villages of Kalynove-Popasna, Novozvanivka and Troyitske in the Luhansk sector were attacked with the use of 152mm artillery systems, while 122mm artillery systems and mortars of various calibers shelled the villages of Novo-Oleksandrivka, Krymske, Orikhove, Katerynivka, Troyitske, and Novozvanivka, and the town of Popasna. Antitank guided missile launchers were repeatedly used to shell our positions near the village of Krymske. They fired grenade launchers and large-caliber machine guns on the village of Stanytsia Luhanska, which is an area of disengagement.

Stanytsia Luhanska and the village of Valuyske also came under sniper fire," it said. Tanks and mortars of various calibers were repeatedly used in the Donetsk sector to shell the town of Avdiyivka, Butivka coal mine, the villages of Pisky, Opytne, Verkhniotoretske, Zaitseve, Kamyanka, and Luhansk. Grenade launchers and small arms were used to fire on Zaitseve and Troyitske. What is more, Zaitseve and Opytne were under sniper fire.
************
https://www.unian.info/war/1808612-...ties-in-donbas-double-in-past-two-months.html

"Insecurity peaked up again in late January across eastern Ukraine, generating additional civilian casualties and humanitarian needs in several locations. *Since the beginning of the year, OHCHR verified 111 civilian casualties (20 deaths and 91 injuries), compared to 51 in November-December 2016,"* the Office for the Coordination of Humanitarian Affairs (OCHA) said in its Humanitarian Bulletin on Ukraine for January 1 – February 28.


Most casualties were caused by shelling from artillery, tanks and multiple launch rocket systems, it said. "Damage to houses and vital infrastructure, including electricity, water (with knock on effect on the heating system), as well as schools and health facilities, was also widespread. These events further added to the suffering of already vulnerable people whose resources and resilience have been depleted by the protracted crisis," the bulletin said.

***************
https://www.unian.info/war/1808772-...-blackouts-mobile-service-irregularities.html

Attacks on the Ukrainian-controlled town of Avdiyivka in Donbas have caused new blackouts and mobile service irregularities, according to the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation headquarters. 

"Avdiyivka has just again been left without the power supply. The mobile telephone service is irregular. Yet, the water supply to households still continues. This is the situation the town is now facing after a new attack by Russia's occupation forces with the use of heavy weapons. Information about damage done to power lines is still unknown. Municipal facilities of critical infrastructure are now being connected to electric generators. Other information is being verified," the press center wrote on Facebook on Sunday, March 5.

Avdiyivka coking and chemical plant and Donetsk water filtration plant had to suspend operation due to the attacks on February 24, which halted the water supply in the town. Repairs to the filtration plant were completed on March 4.
*************

13:35
Kyiv effectively refuses to withdraw forces in Stanytsia Luhanska on March 7 - LPR

*******

http://tass.com/world/933990
DONETSK, March 4. /TASS/. Eleven private houses were damaged in Donetsk’s Petrov distric and in Zaitsevo (Gorlovka’s suburb) in the night shelling from positions of the Ukrainian military, local authorities told the Donetsk News Agency on Saturday.

"After the night shelling, one house burned down in Alexandrovka’s Sumchenko Street, roofs and windows damaged in 16, 17 Shevchenko Street and in 158 Shkolnaya Streeet," the district’s head Maxim Zhukovsky said. "Houses from 1 to 28 in Shevchenko Street are cut off electricity."

Five houses were damaged in the Zaitsevo settlement, Gorlovka’s suburb, representative of the local administration Ivan Prikhodko said.

No victims among civilians have been reported.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://indianexpress.com/article/wo...o-order-russia-to-stop-aiding-rebels-4557266/

Ukraine asked the United Nations’ highest court on Monday to order Russia to stop funding and equipping pro-Russian separatists, at the start of a hearing where it hopes to prove Moscow is breaking international law. Russia denies sending troops or military equipment to eastern Ukraine and is expected to challenge the basis of the case Ukraine has launched at the International Court of Justice in The Hague.

“Today I stand before the World Court to request protection of the basic human rights of Ukrainian people,” Ukrainian Deputy Foreign Minister Olena Zerkal said on the first of four days of hearings. Zerkal requested an immediate court order to stop what she called Russia’s abuses until the judges have heard the case in full. The UN court takes years to hear cases. Although its rulings are final and binding, it has no means of enforcement.

Zerkal’s request for so-called provisional measures, included a halt of transfers of money, weapons, vehicles, equipment, training or personnel to pro-Russian separatists fighting Ukrainian government forces. “Russian Federation tactics include support for terrorism and acts of racial discrimination, as well as propaganda, subversion, intimidation, political corruption and cyber attacks,” she told the judges, citing new attacks in recent weeks..

Ukraine says in its filing that the pro-Russian separatists were responsible for the bombardment of residential areas and the downing of Malaysian Airlines flight MH17 in July 2014 that killed 298 passengers and crew.

In September 2016, a six-country investigative team led by the Netherlands said the plane had been shot down with a Russian-manufactured Buk surface-to-air missile from an area controlled by pro-Russian forces. Russia has dismissed the findings as biased and politically motivated.

*************************
https://www.unian.info/war/1810086-ukraine-reports-5-wias-in-donbas-in-last-day.html
Five Ukrainian soldiers were wounded in action in the zone of the Anti-Terrorist Operation in eastern Ukraine in the last 24 hours, speaker for the ATO at Ukraine's Defense Ministry Andriy Lysenko told a briefing, according to an UNIAN correspondent. 

**************

Ukrainian Deputy Minister for temporarily occupied territory and internally displaced people George Tuka says a "warlord" of the so-called "Luhansk People's Republic" ("LPR") terrorist organization, a Russian mercenary, nom-de-guerre 'Plastun,' has been killed in the Donbas conflict zone. 


The terrorist headed an "LPR" unit and was a popular "character" of Russian propaganda. In 2014, he was wounded near the village of Khriaschuvate in Luhansk region. The "LPR" terrorist organization in turn confirmed his death on social networks.

Earlier, media reported about the killing of Vitaliy Kiselyov, aka "Communist," an "LPR" terrorist leader who was commander deputy of the so-called "people's militia." Kiselyov and some other members of the "LPR" leaders were accused by the "local prosecutors" of an attempted coup, according to the Russian online newspaper gazeta.ru.








*************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/407411.html
"During the meeting the Ombudsmen focused on the issue of implementation of the previous agreements of the parties, in particular, the movement of the Ukrainian citizens, who are serving their sentences in the territory of Crimea, to other institutions for further punishment in the territory of the mainland of Ukraine," the press-service of the Ukrainian Ombudsman said on Monday.

The ministry reminded that during a meeting in June 2016 ombudsmen of Ukraine and Russia agreed to move 18 prisoners from detention facilities of Crimea to mainland Ukraine to further serve their sentences.

"Lutkovska and Moskalkova during their meeting discussed the ways of early technical implementation of previous agreements of such transfers. They reviewed the implementation of procedures for moving by the relevant government authorities of both countries, and the like. The Ombudsmen of Ukraine and the Russian Federation reported that the said movement will occur in the near future," a statement says.

************

*March 06, 2017*

22:07
Some 400 Russian citizens jailed in Ukraine - ombudsman

22:05
Transfer of Ukrainian inmates from Crimean prisons requires Russian authorities' decision - ombudsman

20:05
Hundreds of Ukrainians still missing, captured in Donbas, Kyiv says

19:44
One Ukrainian serviceman killed in Donbas, Kyiv says

18:31
DPR reports fire at Ukrainian-controlled Avdiivka coke and chemical plant

16:34
DPR, LPR start shipping coal to Russia instead of Ukraine


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1811496-...tacks-4-wias-1-kia-in-donbas-in-last-day.html

*Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 122 times in the past 24 hours with one Ukrainian soldier reported as killed in action (KIA) and four as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. *

"In the Mariupol sector, the occupiers opened fire from tanks on the villages of Vodiane and Lebedynske. Vodiane also came under artillery fire. Mortars of various calibers, grenade launchers, anti-tank missile systems and small arms were used to shell the town of Krasnohorivka, and the villages of Hnutove, Novotroyitske, Pavlopil, Vodiane, Novohryhorivka, and Shyrokyne. The enemy also fired mortars on the villages of Hnutove, Chermalyk, Talakivka, Pavlopil, and Vodiane. Additionally, the villages of Berezove, Vodiane and Shyrokyne came under sniper fire and fire from infantry fighting vehicles," the report says.

In the Donetsk sector, the Russian occupation forces used mortars of various calibers to attack the town of Avdiyivka, and the villages of Maiorsk, Troyitske, Verkhniotoretske, Novhorodske, and Pisky. Grenade launchers and small arms were used to fire on the villages of Sieverne, Pisky, Zaitseve, Verkhniotoretske, Kamianka, and Nevelske. Moreover, a sniper was active in Kamianka. Furthermore, the enemy used infantry fighting vehicles to attack the village of Luhanske.

"In the Luhansk sector, the invaders repeatedly used 152mm artillery systems to shell the village of Krymske, and mortars of various calibers to fire on the town of Popasna, and the villages of Novo-Oleksandrivka, Novotoshkivske, Krymske, Troyitske, and Orikhove," the headquarters said.

***************





https://www.unian.info/war/1811742-ukrainian-right-sector-volunteer-aka-staryi-killed-in-donbas.html

A volunteer of the Right Sector military organization, nom de guerre Staryi, has been killed in Donbas when performing a combat mission.

"...when performing a combat mission, our brother, our old friend Staryi, has been killed at the forefront in Donetsk region. He has been one of the best fighters, he has spent almost a year in the combat zone, being a disciplined and seasoned warrior, but at the same time, he was always smiling, joking and raising the spirits of his brothers in arms, taking care of them. Being at war, he has never forgotten about his family," the press service of the 1st separate assault unit of the Right Sector organization wrote on Facebook.


As UNIAN reported earlier, Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 122 times in the past 24 hours with one Ukrainian soldier reported as killed in action and four as wounded in action.

***************


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/economics/18...nk-over-servicing-holders-of-lpr-dpr-ids.html

Minister of the Internal Affairs of Ukraine Arsen Avakov in a harsh statement published on Facebook wrote that Sberbank of Russia in Ukraine has greenlighted services for its clients, owners of non-recognized "passports" issued by the self-proclaimed Donetsk and Luhansk "people's republics." 

"Sberbank of Russia must stop its operations in Ukraine" Let them enjoy 'financial paradise,' according to the laws of self-styled DPR and LPR," Avakov wrote. 

At the same time, the minister stressed the need for the National Bank of Ukraine to respond to such a move by Sberbank, and introduce sanctions.

"The bank [Sberbank] supports actions beyond the framework of international law. The bank that supports the recognition of travel documents of puppet regimes and the annexation of Ukrainian territories, condemned by the international community, cannot work in Ukraine!" wrote the interior minister.

Avakov added that such actions evidence the fact that Sberbank supports the illegal regimes of "LPR" and "DNR."

*************


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1813692-ukraine-reports-108-enemy-shellings-in-past-24-hours.html
08 March 2017


Over the past day, March 7, Donbas terrorists shelled 108 times the Ukrainian positions in the zone of the Anti-Terrorist Operation, *leaving four Ukrainian soldiers wounded and another three injured, that’s according to a daily report by the ATO Headquarters press center. *

"On the Donetsk line, the occupiers fired from 122-mm artillery at our positions in the area of Zaitseve. Mortars of various calibers were shot at Severne, Butivka mine, Luhanske, Avdiyivka, Zaitseve, and Verkhnetoretske. Luhanske, Kamenka, Troitske, and Peski were shelled from grenade launchers and shot at from small arms. Pisky was fired on from an enemy infantry fighting vehicle. A sniper was active near Novoselovka," the report reads.


In the Mariupol direction, the militants repeatedly fired from the artillery systems on Talakivka and Taramchuk. Tanks fired at Shyrokine, and mortars of various calibers were repeatedly fired at Krasnohorivka, Pavlopil, Vodiane, Maryinka, and Talakivka. Grenade launchers, heavy machine guns, and small arms were used against Berezove, Novotroitske, Vodiane, Hnutove, Pavlopil, Maryinka, and Shyrokine. Shyrokine was also shelled from anti-aircraft weaponry. 

On the Luhansk line, the positions of the Ukrainian forces in Krymske were fired on from 122mm artillery. The enemy mortared Malinove, Orekhove, Novo-oleksandrivka, Krymskem, and Novotoshkovske. ATGMs were fired on Novotoshkovske. The invaders shot small arms on Novo-oleksandrivka and Novozvanivka. A sniper was active outside the village of Luhanske.

*************

11:44
LPR reports 11 Ukrainian army shell attacks in past 24 hours

11:30
ICRC head plans to discuss Donbas mission expansion with Kyiv, DPR, LPR representatives

21:44
Ukrainian military report shelling in country's east

19:39
Ukrainian military report death of combatant in Donbas, DPR states injury of 2 civilians


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/politics/181...ators-of-russias-arms-supplies-to-donbas.html

Ukraine's Foreign Minister Pavlo Klimkin during his two-day Washington visit attended a Tuesday hearing "On Russian Policies and Intentions Toward Specific European Countries" at the Subcommittee on State, Foreign Operations, and Related Programs of the U.S. Senate Committee on Appropriations. 

Klimkin emphasized that Russia's hybrid war against Ukraine translates into a shocking amount of Russian weaponry "pumped into the occupied Donbas and Crimea."

"It's now about 4,200 regular troops and up to 40,000 militants, it’s about more than 400 tanks and 800 armored vehicles; it's up to 1,000 artillery systems and over 200 multiple rocket launchers; around 23,000 troops in the occupied Crimea," Klimkin said.


He also recalled how a Russian agent in the International Court of Justice had made a "completely ridiculous statement that the Russian-backed militants actually discovered all that weaponry being hidden in the old Soviet coal mines." "Can anyone believe it?"

Ukraine's top diplomat exclaimed. Also, the minister noted that the Kremlin's war against Ukraine over the past three years has led to over 7% of the country’s territory being occupied, over 10,000 Ukrainians – both military and civilians – losing their lives, with more than 23,000 being injured.

As UNIAN reported earlier, Russia's agent at the ICJ Ilya Rogachev on Tuesday rejected Ukraine's accusations of sponsoring terrorism in the east of Ukraine and supplying weapons to fighters of the self-proclaimed republics in Donbas, explaining that the weapons had been seized from the Ukrainian army and from former Soviet army storage sites built in coal mines in Ukrainian territory.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ukraine Crisis Media Center has published infographics on Russian military presence in eastern Ukraine in 2014-2015. 

An infographic identifies the units of the Russian Armed Forces that fought against Ukrainian defenders in the territory of eastern Ukraine in 2014-2015. The publication comes against the background of the launched hearings at the International Court of Justice in The Hague in a Ukraine vs. Russia case.

"Ukraine is ready to prove that the Russian Federation continues to violate international law, abuses human rights and supplies deadly assistance to illegal armed groups in Ukraine that have committed numerous terrorist attacks," reads the report.






*************************

https://www.unian.info/war/1814481-...s-on-its-positions-in-donbas-in-last-day.html

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 69 times in the past 24 hours, according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

"The town of Maryinka, and the villages of Chermalyk and Pavlopil in the Mariupol sector came under mortar fire, while grenade launchers were used to attack the villages of Vodiane and Hnutove. The enemy also used grenade launchers, heavy machine guns and small arms to fire on the villages of Lebedynske, Pavlopil, Novohryhorivka, Hnutove, and Shyrokyne. Additionally, Shyrokyne, Vodiane and Hnutove were attacked by infantry fighting vehicles. Furthermore, a sniper was active in the village of Novotroyitske," the report says.

In the Donetsk sector, the invaders repeatedly used banned 122mm artillery systems to shell the village of Zaitseve. "The town of Avdiyivka, and the villages of Verkhniotoretske, Maiorsk, Novhorodske, and Luhanske came under mortar fire, while grenade launchers and heavy machine guns were used to shell the villages of Verkhniotoretske, Pisky, Nevelske, Kamianka, Novoluhanske, Novhorodske, Troyitske, and Zaitseve. Moreover, Zaitseve and Novhorodske came under sniper fire," the headquarters said. 

In the Luhansk sector, the occupiers used banned 120mm mortars to shell the town of Popasna, and the villages of Novo-Oleksandrivka and Troyitske, as well as small arms were fired on the villages of Krymske and Stanytsia Luhanska. 

"Being on duty at the forefront yesterday, our servicemen spotted an enemy sniper group. One sniper was killed," the report said.

***************************

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/407750.html

Seven Ukrainian servicemen suffered injuries and traumas in the military operation zone in Donbas in the past 24 hours, Ukrainian Defense Ministry spokesman Andriy Lysenko said on Wednesday.

"No Ukrainian serviceman was killed, but seven combatants suffered injuries and traumas in hostilities in the past 24 hours," Lysenko said at a briefing in Kyiv on Wednesday.

The militants have shelled Ukrainian army positions a total of 108 times in the past 24 hours, he said. For instance, 16 shell attacks were recorded in the Luhansk sector; eight of them from heavy weaponry, hostilities were most intense in the Novoaidar area.

"Hostiles continued to employ heavy weapons against the defenders of Krymske yesterday, having fired 25 artillery shells and over 50 mines in the past 24 hours," the Defense Ministry spokesman said.

He affirms that there has also been unquiet on the Bahmut highway, where in Novotoshkivske militants have fired grenade launchers and have carried out a massive mortar attack, having fired some 50 mines on Ukrainian army positions.

At the same time, the intensity of shell attacks has lowered in the Popasna area: a mortar attack near Novo-Oleksandrivka and five grenade launcher attacks were recorded. Furthermore, the militants have breached the ceasefire twice in the Stanytsia Luhanska area, he said.

Meanwhile, militants have shelled Ukrainian army positions 35 times in the Donetsk sector, of which 15 from heavy weaponry, the Ukrainian Defense Ministry spokesman said.

Besides, Lysenko highlighted lowering intensity of shelling in Avdiyivka and its suburbs that allows conducting operations to restore the damaged infrastructure in the city and resume electric power supply. Avdiyivka is still being provided with water up to the schedule from city water tanks.

"Hostilities of low and moderate intensity with sporadic use of heavy weaponry, in particular, mortars continue on the Svitlodarsk bulge, along the Horlivka perimeter and near the Donetsk airfield," the Defense Ministry spokesman said.

The militants have shelled Ukrainian army positions 57 times in the Mariupol sector.

The militants have breached the ceasefire thrice in the Maryinka area, he said. They have fired ten artillery shells at Ukrainian army positions in the Dokuchayevsk area, Lysenko said.
************

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/407808.html

The Donetsk filter station has resumed operations, Head of Donetsk Regional Military and Civil Administration Pavlo Zhebrivsky has said.

"In the morning, the station staff, accompanied by explosives technicians and representatives of the Joint Ceasefire Control and Coordination Center (JCCC) and the OSCE visited the Donetsk filter station, carried out all necessary connections and brought the station into operation," Zhebrivsky wrote on his Facebook page at about 4:00 p.m. on Wednesday.

At the same time, the head of the Donetsk administration added that repairmen of the Communal Enterprise Water of Donbas have not yet been given the opportunity to inspect the damaged sections of the water pipe to Avdiyivka, because parts of the water pipe were damaged by shelling.

***************


----------



## Hindustani78

Crackdown on arms smuggling


----------



## ultron

more than 3360 Ukrainian soldiers killed so far

http://memorybook.org.ua/


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1816447-...emy-attacks-in-donbas-5-wias-in-last-day.html

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 80 times in the past 24 hours with* five Ukrainian soldiers reported as wounded in action (WIA)*, according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

"The Russian occupation troops continued to attack our positions, using heavy weapons. The towns of Krasnohorivka and Maryinka, and the villages of Novotroyitske, Vodiane, Pavlopil, and Bohdanivka in the Mariupol sector came under mortar fire. Grenade launchers and small arms were used to shell Maryinka, and the villages of Lebedynske, Starohnativka, Taramchuk, Novohryhorivka, Shyrokyne, Chermalyk, Vodiane, and Hnutove. Additionally, a sniper was active in the village of Talakivka," the report says.

The town of Popasna, and the villages of Krymske and Novo-Oleksandrivka in the Luhansk sector also came under mortar fire, while grenade launchers and small arms were used to attack the villages of Novozvanivka, Novo-Oleksandrivka and Stanytsia Luhanska.

"In the Donetsk sector, the invaders opened fire from mortars of various calibers on the town of Avdiyivka, and the villages of Nevelske, Maiorsk, Dacha, and Luhanske. They also fired grenade launchers and small arms on Avdiyivka, and the villages of Opytne, Kamianka, Luhanske, Pisky, Nevelske, Zaitseve, and Troyitske. Moreover, enemy snipers were working in Avdiyivka and Zaitseve. Furthermore, Troyitske was attacked with the use of anti-aircraft guns," the ATO headquarters said.

**************

14:58
DPR reports deaths of three militiamen in past week, one serviceman and two civilians wounded

13:52
Ukraine to hand over body of deceased militiaman to DPR

13:00
Ukrainian saboteurs suspected of killing LPR militia commander detained - LPR


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1817241-ukraine-reports-6-wias-in-donbas-in-last-day.html

Six Ukrainian soldiers were wounded in action in the zone of the Anti-Terrorist Operation in eastern Ukraine in the last 24 hours, speaker for the ATO at Ukraine's Defense Ministry Andriy Lysenko told a briefing, according to an UNIAN correspondent. 

"Over the past day, six Ukrainian soldiers were wounded in action," Lysenko said. As UNIAN reported earlier, Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 80 times in the past 24 hours.


----------



## ultron

2 Ukrainian soldiers KIA and 16 more WIA yesterday.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1818312-ukraine-reports-107-enemy-attacks-2-kias-9-wias-in-last-day.html

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 107 times in the past 24 hours with two Ukrainian soldiers reported as killed in action (KIA) and nine as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 


In the Mariupol sector, the enemy used 122mm artillery systems in the villages of Vodiane and Hnutove. The town of Maryinka came under fire from a tank and 120mm mortars. The militants also used 120mm and 82mm mortars in the town of Krasnohorivka, and the villages of Vodiane, Mykolaivka, Talakivka, Pavlopil and Hnutove, as well as grenade launchers, heavy machine guns and small arms on the villages of Taramchuk, Shyrokyne, Pavlopil and Vodiane. Additionally, infantry fighting vehicles were used to shell Vodiane.


In the Donetsk sector, the Russian occupation forces opened fire from tanks and mortars on the Ukrainian positions near the town of Avdiyivka. They also used mortars of various calibers in the villages of Kamianka, Nevelske, Zaitseve, Novoluhanske, Luhanske and Butivka coal mine. In addition, the militants fired grenade launchers and small arms on the villages of Opytne, Novhorodske, Kamianka, Zaitseve, Pisky and Butivka coal mine. Moreover, Luhanske came under fire from infantry fighting vehicles.

At the same time, in the Luhansk sector, the occupiers fired Grad MLR systems, 152mm artillery systems, 120mm and 82mm mortars, as well as anti-tank missile systems on the village of Krymske. The enemy also used 152mm artillery systems in the village of Smolianynove. Snipers were active in the village of Novo-Oleksandrivka. Furthermore, the invaders shelled grenade launchers and small arms on the villages of Valuiske, Novozvanivka and Novo-Oleksandrivka.

**************




https://www.unian.info/war/1818371-sbu-reveals-cache-of-ammunition-in-donbas-photo.html

The employees of the SBU Security Service of Ukraine have revealed a big cache of ammunition in the Donbas conflict zone, the SBU's press center reported. 

War 15:47, 11 March 2017 


The cache was located in the so-called 'grey zone' in an abandoned house near the village of Vodiane in the Yasynuvata district of Donetsk region, the press center said.


"The SBU officers confiscated almost *1,000 ammunition of 30mm caliber and more than 50 links for cannon tape," the report reads. *

In one of the reservoirs near the town of Krasnohorivka, the SBU officers revealed an airproof package with an RGO grenade with fuse, a shell and a flight stabilizer to a grenade launcher. 

The relevant procedural actions are under way.





**************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/408322.html
A total of two Ukrainian servicemen were killed, 16 more wounded and injured in the anti-terrorist operation (ATO) zone in Donbas in the past 24 hours, Andriy Lysenko, the Ukrainian Defense Ministry spokesperson, said.

"A total of two Ukrainian servicemen were killed, 16 soldiers were wounded and injured in hostilities in the past 24 hours," Lysenko said at a briefing in Kyiv on Saturday.

The populated locality of Krymske was the most serious hot spot in the Luhansk sector, the enemy used mortars, Grad multiple rocket launch systems and howitzers, he said. A total of 16 instances of shelling were recorded in the Luhansk sector in the past 24 hours, a quarter of them from heavy weapons.

The enemy fired from infantry fighting vehicles and small arms and used mortars occasionally on the Svitlodarsk bulge in the Donetsk sector, Lysenko said. Tanks and mortars were also used in Avdiivka. A total of 35 instances of shelling were recorded in the Donetsk sector in the past 24 hours, 13 of them using heavy weapons.
********************

11:21
Self-proclaimed DPR reports 9 buildings damaged, man wounded in shelling

11:04
Kyiv cuts off water supply to self-proclaimed LPR from Zahidna purification plant - Luhanskvoda

http://www.interfax.com/newsinf.asp?id=739970
March 11, 2017 14:06
*Situation on frontline in Donbas exacerbated - self-proclaimed LPR*
LUHANSK. March 11 (Interfax) - The Ukrainian troops fired at the positions of the People's Militia of the self-proclaimed Luhansk People's Republic (LPR) about 350 shells and mortars in the past 24 hours, Andrei Marochko, the LPR Defense Ministry spokesperson, said.

"The situation in the area of responsibility of the LPR People's Militia has exacerbated. A total of 348 mortars and shells were fired at the territory of the republic in the past 24 hours," Marochko told reporters on Saturday.

The People's Militia said earlier that the Ukrainian Armed Forces shelled the positions of militiamen 14 times, and the militia's serviceman was wounded in shelling.

The wounded serviceman has been admitted to a hospital, Marochko said.


----------



## ultron

2 Ukrainian soldiers KIA and another WIA yesterday


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1819221-enemy-subversive-groups-active-in-ato-zone-intel.html

Ukrainian intelligence has reported increased activity of Russian-backed subversive reconnaissance groups in the area of conducting the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO), according to the Main Intelligence Directorate of Ukraine's Defense Ministry.

"The activity of enemy sabotage and reconnaissance groups, which were trained under the guidance of Russian instructors, has intensified," the agency posted on Facebook.


The intelligence department noted that a network of centers for training saboteurs was deployed both in the temporarily occupied territories and in the regions of the Russian Federation bordering Ukraine. As UNIAN reported earlier, Ukrainian military in the ATO zone had spotted a sniper group of occupants and eliminated one of them.

*************

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 75 times in the past 24 hours with two Ukrainian soldiers reported as killed in action (KIA); the situation in the area of conducting the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) remains unsettled, but controlled by the Ukrainian Armed Forces, according to the press center of the ATO Headquarters.





"In the Mariupol sector, Ukrainian positions near the village of Mykolaivka came under fire from artillery systems of large caliber, while the militants used mortars in the villages of Slavne, Hnutove, Pavlopil and Berezove. The enemy also fired small arms, machine guns of large caliber, and grenade launches of various systems on the villages of Shyrokyne, Vodiane, Talakivka, and the town of Krasnohorivka. The occupiers also used infantry fighting vehicles and a tank to attack the towns of Maryinka," the ATO HQ posted on Facebook.


Two Ukrainian soldiers were killed in a military clash with an enemy subversive reconnaissance group.


***************








As a result of intense shelling by Russian-backed militants, private homes and power lines have been damaged in the town of Maryinka and the village of Mykolaivka in Donetsk region; there are no casualties, according to the Police Communications Department of Donetsk region.

The militants attacked Mykolaivka at about 19.30 on March 11. Houses Nos. 33 and 35 on Haharina Street were damaged. A power line was broken, leaving the village without electricity, the department reports.

On the morning of March 12, private house No. 60 on Oktyabrska Street suffered direct hit due to shelling Maryinka. The house is located on the militants' fire line, so people do not reside there.






The consequences of the attacks have been recorded. The information is entered into the Unified Register of Pre-trial Investigations under Article 258 (terrorist act) of the Criminal Code of Ukraine.





Law enforcers make the round of affected areas to identify all the damages, asking the residents what help they need. As UNIAN reported earlier, the militants shelled the pumping station of the first elevation of Yuzhno-Donbasky water pipeline on Saturday night, February 11. The station is located between the villages of Vasylivka and Kruta Balka near the contact line. It provides water supply to Volnovakha, Pokrovsk, and Dobropillia regions, as well as the city of Mariupol.

**********
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/408284.html

Ukrainian parliamentarian Nadiia Savchenko has given evidence to the Security Service of Ukraine (SBU) regarding her visit to the territory of Donbas uncontrolled by Kyiv, SBU chief Vasyl Hrytsak said.

"She came to questioning once and then she rescheduled the questioning because she was told she was probably busy. When she came to be questioned again, it was several days ago, she testified," Hrytsak told reporters in Cherkassy on Friday.

Hrytsak said the visit had not been approved by the SBU.

"At the same time, I want to say that Nadiia Savchenko on most issues cited Article 63 of the Constitution, as the head of the investigative division. If you remember, there was information that she [Savchenko] took part in firing practice on the territory of the DPR. She denied that," Hrytsak said.

Commenting on information provided by Savchenko saying she had visited the territory uncontrolled by Kyiv as a result of a special operation, Hrytsak said: "There was no special operation, at least one in which SBU could be involved. She did not get approval for that visit from anyone from the state authorities, including the administration of the national special service."

The SBU chief said he does not approve of Savchenko's visit to Donbas. "I will never believe that her stay there took place without a blessing from various curators, including from the territory of our eastern neighbor from Moscow," he said.

In February, Savchenko and Volodymyr Ruban, the head of the Officer Corps center for the exchange of prisoners-of-war, arrived in Donetsk and then a penitentiary colony in Makiyivka, where Ukrainian prisoners were kept.

On March 1, Savchenko said on 112 Ukraine television that the crossing of the dividing line during her visit to the DPR was "a planned special operation." She declined to give the details of this operation, saying that "special operations are special operations because they are not disclosed before or after" they are conducted.

***********

14:14
Ukrainian Security Service plotted attack on Zakharchenko near Uspenka checkpoint - Ukrainian detained in LPR


----------



## Hindustani78

*Ukrainian tanks stand in the yard of an apartment block in Avdeyevka, eastern Ukraine*
© AP Photo/Evgeniy Maloletka


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1819726-ukraine-reports-82-enemy-attacks-5-wia-in-last-day.html

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 82 times in the past 24 hours with *five Ukrainian soldiers reported as wounded in action (WIA)*, according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

10:00, 13 March 2017 243 REUTERS REUTERS 






"In the Mariupol sector, the occupiers fired 120mm mortars on the Ukrainian positions near the towns of Maryinka and Krasnohorivka, and the villages of Shyrokyne and Novotroyitske. In addition, Shyrokyne was attacked with a tank. The Russian occupation forces also used 82mm mortars, heavy machine guns and grenade launchers against the village of Hnutove, as well as infantry fighting vehicles and tripod-mounted man-portable antitank guns in the village of Vodiane. Furthermore, the villages of Pavlopil and Chermalyk came under fire from large-caliber machine guns and grenade launchers of various systems," the report says.

In the Donetsk sector, the situation was tense in the town of Avdiyivka, where the enemy opened fire from small arms, heavy machine guns, grenade launchers of various systems, mortars and tanks. At about 19:00 Kyiv time, the militants also started using Grad MLR systems. The occupiers fired 82mm mortars on the Ukrainian fortified positions near the villages of Nevelske, Verkhniotoretske, Zaitseve, Opytne and Kamianka, as well as infantry fighting vehicles and tripod-mounted man-portable antitank guns on the defenders of Butivka coal mine. Moreover, 120mm mortars were used to shell the village of Luhanske.

In the Luhansk sector, the Russian-backed invaders fired heavy machine guns and grenade launchers on the Ukrainian positions near the villages of Valuiske, Novo-Oleksandrivka and Novozvanivka, and 120mm mortars near the village of Krymske.

The ATO forces fired back to decrease the enemy fire intensity.

*************
https://www.unian.info/war/1820296-osint-activists-identify-russian-tank-crews.html
In February 2017, Russia decided to award Russian military, who had been deployed on the so-called "Ukraine trips" back in 2014. 

The medals were awarded to a group of tankmen of the 136th separate motorized rifle brigade (military unit 63354, Buinaksk, Dagestan, part of the South Russian Armed Forces), who served in this unit in 2013-2014, the activists from the international OSINT community InformNapalm said.

"Many of these servicemen have already returned to civilian professions and were unlikely to expect such a Kremlin handout. Perhaps, because of the bureaucratic side of the Putin's orders, or maybe the servicemen themselves sought recognition of their participation in the hostilities," the volunteers' investigation said. 

Anyway, according to InformNapalm, by presenting these awards, the Russian command has once again shown that they share responsibility with participants of hostilities in Ukraine.

***********




https://www.unian.info/war/1819321-one-of-dpr-founders-dies-in-donetsk-media.html
Vladimir Makovich, one of the "founders" of the "DPR" terrorist organization (the self-proclaimed Donetsk People's Republic) died in the city of Donetsk on March 12, according to Novosti Donbassa media outlet referring to one of the former so-called leaders of the "DPR foreign ministry" Boris Borisov. 


"They write that Makovich has died in Donetsk. This is the person who read out the 'declaration of state independence of the DPR' on April 7, 2014," Borisov wrote on Facebook, Novosti Donbassa reports. Makovich is also known for reading out an appeal to Rinat Akhmetov in May 2014, after the latter described four scenarios for the development of Donbas calling the "DPR" crooks who took the region hostage.

Later, Makovich headed the "supreme council of the DPR" for some time. It is worth noting that the militants on February 8 reported that the so-called commander of the "Somali" battalion of the "DPR" Mikhail Tolstykh, nom-de-guerre Givi, had been eliminated in the occupied city of Donetsk. Presumably, he was hit by a shell of the RPO-A Shmel [man-portable rocket launcher], which is used by Russia army.

***********
https://www.unian.info/war/1819937-...urrent-structure-of-dpr-lpr-armies-video.html




Former "Defense Minister" of the self-proclaimed Donetsk People's Republic ("DPR") Igor Girkin, nom de guerre Strelkov, has revealed the current composition of the armed terrorist groups of Donbas. 

There is no "local resistance" anymore... There are contracted troops. For their RUB 15,000 pay, which is very good money in the region, they will shoot at their own people, if necessary. In a number of units, there are many people who do not care about anything at all. And this is not "local resistance" – this is the so-called regular army," Strelkov said.

Earlier, Strelkov-Girkin reported on a massive desertion of militants from the 11th motorized rifle regiment, stationed at the epicenter of the battles near the town of Avdiyivka.

**********
*On Sunday, hostilities near the town of Avdiyivka lasted more than 10 hours, and on the eastern outskirts of Mariupol – around-the-clock, speaker for the ATO at Ukraine's Defense Ministry Andriy Lysenko told a briefing, according to an UNIAN correspondent. *

**********

21:47
DPR reports 4 people wounded in shelling of Donetsk outskirts, Ukrainian side reports female volunteer wounded

http://www.interfax.com/newsinf.asp?id=740304
DONETSK/KYIV. March 13 (Interfax) - The Ukrainian side opened fire from tank guns at the outskirts of Donetsk and Yasynuvata a few hours ago, the Donetsk News Agency said on Monday with a reference to a source in law enforcement structures of the self-proclaimed Donetsk People's Republic (DPR).

"The Ukrainian side began to shell the villages of Yakovlivka and Spartak from 152mm artillery and tank guns at approximately 4:00 p.m.," the source said.

Shelling of the DPR's territory is continuing at the moment, the source said. The Ukrainian side has fired at least 50 shells, the source said.

A civilian was wounded in shelling of Donetsk, the DPR Defense Ministry, in turn, said.

"The Ukrainian Armed Forces started shelling the city of Donetsk at 5:23 p.m., they are using heavy artillery proscribed by the Minsk Agreements, a building was damaged and a man was injured in shelling, the information about victims is being verified," a DPR Defense Ministry representative told reporters.

Heavy artillery shelling of the village of Spartak is also conducted, and six building caught fire there, the representative said.

"The DPR Emergency Situations Service cannot get to the site due to shelling. The area around the Donetsk water purification plant is also shelled; the JCCC [Joint Center for Coordination and Control] was evacuated to the basement of the Donetsk railway station for safety purposes," the representative said.

Kyiv, in turn, said that the positions of the Ukrainian troops in Donbas were shelled over 40 times on Monday.

"A total of 42 instances of shelling of the Ukrainian Armed Forces' positions were recorded since the beginning of the day. [...] A Ukrainian defender was wounded," the press center for the military operation's headquarters said on Facebook.

The enemy shelled the strongholds near Pavlopil from 122mm artillery systems in the Mariupol sector, the press center said. Fire from small arms, heavy-caliber machine guns and grenade launchers was opened at the strongholds near Shyrokyne, Vodyane and Chermalyk, and a sniper operated in Novotroitske.

In the Donetsk sector, the enemy continued to fire from heavy-caliber machine guns, grenade launchers and 82mm mortars at the strongholds near Opytne, Avdiivka, Verkhnyotoretske, Zaitseve, Luhanske, Novhorodske and Svitlodarske, the press service said. A tank shelled Avdiivka and the Butovka mine.

In the Luhansk sector, the enemy fired from grenade launchers of various systems and following it from 82mm and 120mm mortars at the positions of the Ukrainian Armed Forces near Krymske and Popasna and from small arms and a tripod-mounted man-portable anti-tank gun near Novooleksandrivka, the press center said.

***********


----------



## ultron

1 Ukrainian soldier got KIA in Donbas yesterday.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ukraine marks Volunteer Fighter Day














































https://www.unian.info/war/1821467-...one-injured-civilian-in-donbas-on-monday.html

Four Ukrainian soldiers were injured, another four were wounded in action and one Ukrainian civil volunteer received a chest wound amid attacks on the Ukrainian army's positions in Donbas on Monday, March 13, according to the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) headquarters. 

"At around 17:30 Kyiv time today [on Monday, March 13], a 36-old female volunteer was wounded amid shelling of our positions at a roadblock before Avdiyivka's industrial zone. The attack in that direction was mounted by Russian mercenaries using grenade launchers of different systems. The victim who has sustained a minor injury of the soft tissues of the chest was taken to the 66th mobile hospital in the town of Pokrovsk, where she received first aid and a fragment [of a projectile] was removed. The volunteer's condition is satisfactory," the ATO HQ said in an update as of 21:00 on Monday, March 13.


"Forty-two attacks on the Ukrainian armed forces' positions have been recorded since the beginning of the day," it said. By 18:00, there had been only one Ukrainian soldier wounded in action.

The Russian occupiers used banned 122mm artillery systems to shell positions near the village of Pavlopil in the Mariupol sector in Donetsk region. They also used small arms, large-caliber machine guns and grenade launchers to fire on the Ukrainian positions near the villages of Shyrokyne, Vodiane, and Chermalyk, while the village of Novotroyitske came under sniper fire. 

Large-caliber machine guns, grenade launchers and 82mm mortars were used to attack Ukrainian troops stationed near the towns of Avdiyivka and Svitlodarsk, and the villages of Opytne, Verkhniotoretske, Zaitseve, Luhanske, and Novhorodske in the Donetsk sector. 

Avdiyivka and Butivka coal mine were attacked by a tank. The Russian occupation forces in the Luhansk sector shelled Ukrainian positions near the village of Krymske and the town of Popasna, using grenade launchers of various systems. Later they started to launch 82mm and 120mm mortars. Small arms and anti-tank grenade launchers were used to fire on Ukrainian positions near the village of Novo-Oleksandrivka.

************
https://www.unian.info/war/1823772-escalation-in-donbas-106-enemy-attacks-6-wia-in-last-day.html

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 106 times in the past 24 hours, with six Ukrainian soldiers reported as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 


In the Mariupol sector, the Ukrainian positions in the villages of Vodiane, Pavlopil and Hnutove came under enemy mortar fire. Militants opened fire from a tank in the town of Maryinka, as well as infantry fighting vehicles -- in the villages of Vodiane, Shyrokyne and Berezove. Additionally, snipers were active near the villages of Hnutove, Novomykhailivka and Shyrokyne.


In the Donetsk sector, the situation was tense near the town of Avdiyivka, where the Russian mercenaries were intensively firing machine guns, grenade launchers of various systems, mortars, and tank shells on the Ukrainian fortified positions. The occupiers also shelled grenade launchers and mortars on the Ukrainian positions near the villages of Zaitseve, Opytne, Luhanske, Troyitske, Kamianka and Butivka coal mine, as well as 122mm artillery systems near Luhanske. 

In the Luhansk sector, the Russian occupation forces fired 120mm mortars, grenade launchers and machine guns on the Ukrainian fortified positions near the village of Krymske. Moreover, enemy snipers were active near the villages of Novo-Oleksandrivka, Zhovte and Novozvanivka.

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/409113.html

The conflict in eastern Ukraine has caused over 33,000 casualties, according to a survey conducted by the UN Human Rights Monitoring Mission in Ukraine.

As of now, the United Nations has recorded 33,146 casualties amongst the civilian population, the military and armed groups, mission head Fiona Frazer said in presenting the mission's 17th report in Kyiv on Wednesday.

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/409073.html

Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko suggests that the National Security and Defense Council (NSDC) of Ukraine should decide on suspension of transport communication with the Russian-occupied areas in Donbas.

"I suggest that the NSDC decide on a full temporary halt to transport services - not only railways - with the occupied territory. It will be in effect until the occupiers return the stolen Ukrainian enterprises under the jurisdiction of Ukraine," Poroshenko said in an address to the NSDC posted on his website.

He noted the considerable deterioration of the situation in the east of Ukraine: escalation in Donbas and the recognition by Russia of documents issued by the self-proclaimed republics.

"Their self-appointed leaders have seized, stolen Ukrainian enterprises. The tentative value of the seized assets is $2 billion. Some of the owners - and we appreciate this - have shut down production. And those who continue should not expect that their goods will be sold in Ukraine," Poroshenko said.

Ukraine has lost its enterprises because of supporters of a blockade of trade with occupied Donbas and terrorists themselves, and "this, unfortunately, has created a new reality," he said.

Poroshenko said that only humanitarian freight could be allowed for transportation.

"Humanitarian freight - from Ukrainian, international organizations, namely, the UN, the ICRC and others - with medicines, goods of prime necessity - will be an exception. We should not let the humanitarian situation in the occupied areas worsen," he said.

********
http://www.mil.gov.ua/en/news/2017/...ccupational-troops-keep-on-shelling-avdiivka/
According to the ATO HQ press centre, Russian occupational troops shelling cut off Avdiivka from electricity.

The damage volumes are being investigated. Local authorities, emergency teams, and military are eliminating the damage.

It should be mentioned that less than 24 hours have passed since last electricity repair in the town.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1824247-...-backed-republics-since-2015-infographic.html






Jan 1, 2015, Head of Batman gang Aleksandr Bednov was ambushed and killed with the RPO-A Shmel grenade launcher, Euromaidan Press reported.

Jan23, 2015 "Mayor" of occupied Pervomaysk Yevgeny Ishchenko was shot dead in Pervomaysk. 

May 23, 2015 warlord of Alchevsk, head of Prizrak gang Aleksey Mozgovoy was wounded by a bomb then finished off with a machine gun. 

Dec 12, 2015 cossack warlord of Kadiivka Pavel "Batya" Dryomov was killed by a car bomb 

Sep 19, 2016 leader of Oplot gang Yevgeny Zhilin was shot dead in a restaurant in Moscow region, Russia 

Sep 24, 2016 head of the "cabinet of ministers of LPR" Gennady Tsypkalov "committed suicide" in detention for "plotting a coup" in Luhansk 

Oct 02, 2016 platoon commander, smuggler Armen "Baggi" Bagiryan was shot dead with an assault rifle 

Oct 16, 2016 leader of Sparta gang Arsen "Motorola" Pavlov was killed by a bomb explosion in his apartment’s elevator 

Dec 27, 2016 "minister of agriculture of LPR" Sergey Litvin died in Luhansk 

Jan 27, 2017 "first head of LPR" Valery Bolotov died in Moscow. Poisoning is suspected 

Feb 04, 2017 military chief of "LPR" Oleg Anashchenko died in a car blast in Luhansk 

Feb 08, 2017 "commander" of Somali gang Mikhail "Givi" Tolstykh was killed with the Shmel rocket launcher in Makiivka 

March 12, 2017 one of "DPR founders" Vladimir Makovich died from a "brain tumor" in Donetsk 

There are four main theories explaining the mysterious deaths of Russian warlords, EuromadanPress notes: 

1. As a rule, "LPR-DPR authorities" blame Ukrainian DRGs (military subversive groups) or SBU agents for assassinations. This version is voiced on the Russian TV channels as only possible every time a warlord is killed. Ukrainian officials usually deny responsibility. 

2. Donbas pro-Ukrainian guerrillas taking revenge can be behind the killings. 

3. Infighting among the "elite" of "republics" may be the reason for murders as they seek to augment their power. 

4. Russian security services may dispose of the leaders going out of their control, who may become unwanted witnesses for Russia in future.

********
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/409207.html

Seven Ukrainian servicemen have been wounded and injured in the Anti-Terrorist operation zone (ATO) in Donbas over the past day on March 14, Defense Ministry spokesman Andriy Lysenko has said.

"Over the past day, seven Ukrainian servicemen have been wounded and injured," Lysenko said at a briefing in Kyiv on Wednesday.

*************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/409217.html

Systematic shelling by militants does not allow to carry out the disengagement of forces and means in Stanytsia Luhanska (Luhansk region), Darka Olifer, a spokesperson for Leonid Kuchma, Ukraine's envoy to the Trilateral Contact Group, said following the group's meeting in Minsk.

"Donbas continues to be shelled; violations of the cease fire regime on the part of the ORDLO (separate areas of Donetsk and Luhansk regions) are systematic. Ukraine is ready for the disengagement of forces and means in Stanytsia Luhanska, which can take place only after seven days of the cease fire regime, as stipulated in the framework decision of the Trilateral Contact Group. The last shelling took place there on March 13, 2017, so the actions of the ORDLO do not yet allow the disengagement at this site," Olifer wrote on her Facebook page on Wednesday.

******************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/409228.html
The work on the issue of releasing hostages within the framework of the humanitarian group of the Trilateral Contact Group (TCG) is complicated, Darka Olifer, a spokesperson for Leonid Kuchma, Ukraine's envoy to the Trilateral Contact Group, said following the group's meeting in Minsk.

"The work on hostages' release in the humanitarian subgroup is underway, though it continues with great difficulties ," Olifer wrote on her Facebook page on Wednesday.

**********
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/409224.html
The Ukrainian side in the Trilateral Contact Group (TCG) in Minsk has demanded to repeal the decree of the president of the Russian Federation on the recognition of passports issued by the authorities of separate districts of Donetsk and Luhansk regions (ORDLO), and also declared inadmissibility of the seizure of Ukrainian enterprises on the uncontrolled territory of Donbas, Darka Olifer, a spokesperson for Leonid Kuchma, Ukraine's envoy to the Trilateral Contact Group, said following the group's meeting in Minsk.

"Ukraine has clearly stated: the decree of the president of the Russian Federation on the recognition in the territory of Russia of documents issued by illegitimate authorities of the ORDLO; the illegal seizure of state and private property in the part of Donbas that is not controlled by Ukraine, and the so-called DPR quasi decree about the pseudo-border are unequivocally read by the world community and Ukraine as a violation of Minsk agreements and leads to their disruption," Olifer wrote on her Facebook page on Wednesday, following the results of the TCG meeting on the settlement of the situation in Donbas, hosted by Minsk.

"We demanded an answer regarding the cancellation of decisions on these issues, since such methods by the Russian Federation and the ORDLO lead to blocking of the process of consultations within the framework of the Minsk process," she wrote and noted that Ukraine put this question both at the level of sub-working groups and TCG.

***************

Last week 90th separate airmobile battalion underwent battalion tactical drills. These drills were organized at three training fields in Zhytomyr, Rivne, and Dnipro oblasts. Its participants worked out improvement of cooperation with aviation of Air Force and army aviation of Land Forces, tank, artillery, and engineer and air defence units. The unit performed and completed all the tasks assigned.


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78

Near Avdiivka military of the 72nd mechanized brigade demine the territory and destroy UXOs such as OZM-72 bounding fragmentation anti-personnel mines, other mines prohibited by international conventions, as well as mortars mines and tank shells.














KYIV. March 15 (Interfax) - Seven Ukrainian servicemen have sustained wounds and injuries in the military operation zone in Donbas in the past 24 hours, the Ukrainian Defense Ministry spokesman for the anti-terrorist operation, Andriy Lysenko, said.

"Over the past 24 hours seven Ukrainian servicemen have been wounded and injured," Lysenko said at a briefing in Kyiv on Wednesday.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1825661-...aunchers-in-uncontrolled-areas-in-donbas.html

The OSCE Special Monitoring Mission (SMM) to Ukraine has reported that 10 Grad multiple rocket launchers, which are banned by the Minsk peace agreements on Donbas, were spotted in areas currently not controlled by the Ukrainian government in the east of the country. 







"In areas currently not controlled by the Government, the Mission saw one stationary tank (type undetermined) in north-western Verkhnoshyrokivske, one towed howitzer (D-30 Lyagushka, 122mm) in Stepove (27km west of Luhansk) and ten multiple-launch rocket systems (BM-21 Grad, 122mm) near Khrustalnyi (formerly Krasnyi Luch, 56km south-west of Luhansk)," the OSCE SMM said in an update based on information received as of 19:30 local time on March 14, 2017.

In government-controlled areas the SMM saw one stationary towed howitzer (2A36 Giatsint-B, 152mm) about 2km north-east of Vyskryva (76km west of Luhansk) on March 12 (the same weapon was spotted by an SMM middle-range unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) on March 14), one stationary anti-tank guided-missile system (9M113 Konkurs, 135mm) 2km east of Novotoshkivske (53km west of Luhansk) on March 13, and two stationary towed howitzers (2A65 Msta-B, 152mm) near Pryvilne (31km north of Mariupol) on March 14. 

As the Anti-Terrorist Operation headquarters reported earlier, the industrial zone of the Ukrainian-controlled town of Avdiyivka in the Donetsk sector regularly comes under Grad barrages.

**************
https://www.unian.info/war/1825902-ato-hq-reports-91-enemy-attacks-4-wia-in-donbas-in-last-day.html

*Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 91 times in the past 24 hours, with four Ukrainian soldiers reported as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. *

In the Donetsk sector, the Russian occupation forces fired all types of weapons, including heavy mortars and tank shells on the Ukrainian positions near the town of Avdiyivka. The enemy shelled 120mm mortars on Butivka coal mine, and the Ukrainian positions near the villages of Kamianka and Troyitske. The villages of Luhanske and Zaitseve came under fire from grenade launchers of various systems, infantry fighting vehicles and mortars. The militants also used 82mm mortars in the village of Maiorsk, as well as infantry fighting vehicles in the village of Pisky. Additionally, the occupiers fired grenade launchers and small arms on the Ukrainian fortified positions near the villages of Novhorodske and Opytne. At about 23:00 Kyiv time, the enemy carried out provocative shelling from 152mm artillery systems toward the village of Klischiivka, which is on the Bakhmutka highway and is not on the contact line.


"In the Mariupol sector, the Russian-backed mercenaries opened fire from machine guns, infantry fighting vehicles and anti-aircraft guns on the Ukrainian positons near the villages of Shyrokyne and Vodiane. Furthermore, they used 120mm mortars and 122mm artillery systems near the village of Pavlopil," the report says. The occupiers opened fire from machine guns and tripod-mounted man-portable antitank guns near the villages of Hnutove and Taramchuk, as well as from infantry fighting vehicles near the village of Novohryhorivka. 

Furthermore, they used heavy machine guns near the town of Maryinka, and 82mm mortars and grenade launchers in the town of Krasnohorivka. In the Luhansk sector, the shelling was conducted from grenade launchers of various systems and 82mm and 120mm mortars near the villages of Novo-Oleksandrivka and Krymske. The invaders fired 82mm mortars near the village of Orikhove, and automatic grenade launchers near the village of Lobacheve. 

Moreover, the Ukrainian fortified positions near the village of Valuiske came under fire from small arms. In addition, around midnight, the enemy tried to attack the Ukrainian positions near the villages of Novo-Oleksandrivka and Novozvanivka, using 122mm artillery systems.

http://www.mil.gov.ua/en/news/2017/...-east-of-ukraine-as-of-morning-march-16-2017/

*Thursday, March 16.* DONBAS — According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, the enemy has violated the ceasefire for 91 times over the past 24 hours. Four Ukrainian soldiers were wounded. The situation is still tense but under control of the armed forces of Ukraine.

Russian terrorists keep on shelling Avdiivka using different weapons, including heavy mortars and tanks. Militants used 120 mm mortars near Kamianka and Troitske, grenade launchers, BMP, and mortars against Luhanske and Zaitseve, 82 mm mortars against Maiorsk, BMP against Pisky, grenade launchers and small arms against Novhorodske and Opytne, 152 mm artillery near Kleschivka.

Russian occupants shelled ATO positions near Shyrokyne and Vodyane with machineguns, BMP and antiaircraft mount, Pavlopil with 120 mm mortars and 122 mm artillery, Hnutove and Taramchuk with machinegun and anti-tank grenade launchers, Novohryhorivka with BMP, Marinka with heavy machinegun, Krasnohorivka with 82 mm mortars and grenade launchers.

The enemy fired grenade launchers and 82 mm and 120 mm mortars on Novooleksandrivka and Krymske, 82 mm mortars on Orikhove, automatic grenade launchers on Lobachove, small arms on Valuiske, Novooleksandrivka and Novozvanivka with 122 mm artillery.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/409576.html
The power supply to the town of Avdiyivka in Donetsk region was fully restored on Thursday, March 16, the Ukrainian State Emergency Service said.

The heat supply to the town is being provided normally, by a thermal power station at the Avdiyivka Coke and Chemical Plant, the agency said in a statement.

"Currently water from the Donetsk filter station is being supplied on a gravity principle, there is also a reserve (4,000 cubic meters) of drinking water. The launch of the Donetsk filter station is due on March 17, provided the safety of the staff is assured," the statement said.

Avdiyivka, its Coke and Chemical Plant, and the Donetsk filter station lost power on March 14 after hostilities caused damage to a 110 kV high voltage power line.
**********


Tactical aviation brigade pilots underwent training flights in MiG-29 and L-39. These flights are aimed at enhancement of skills of flying personnel, as well training of young pilots.

“We have considerably increased the total flight time of fighters’ pilots to achieve permanent combat readiness and perform tasks assigned to defend critical facilities of Ukraine, outskirts of Kyiv city and the Ukrainian border,” brigade commander said.





































21:03
Ukraine closes Maiorsk checkpoint, fires mortars in Yasynuvata area - DPR

20:19
Power supply to Avdiivka restored, Donetsk filter station re-launch due on Friday - Ukrainian emergency service


----------



## ultron

2 Ukrainian soldiers were killed in Donbas today.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1827871-...ck-on-ukrainian-troops-in-luhansk-region.html

Two Ukrainian soldiers were killed in action and another four were wounded in action in a mortar attack on Ukrainian positions near the village of Lobacheve in Luhansk region on Thursday evening, according to the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) headquarters. 


"According to preliminary information, two servicemen were killed and four were wounded in shelling of a stronghold of a unit of a mechanized brigade not far from the village of Lobacheve in Luhansk region," the ATO HQ wrote on Facebook.


The attack was mounted with the use of 82mm mortars. The ATO HQ earlier reported that Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian positions 35 times from 00:00 to 18:00 on Thursday, March 16.

They used, among other things, heavy weapons, which are prohibited by the Minsk peace agreements on Donbas.

*************
https://www.unian.info/war/1827844-...on-missing-ukrainians-in-occupied-donbas.html

Ukraine's envoy to the humanitarian subgroup of the Trilateral Contact Group on the Donbas settlement in Minsk, First Deputy Speaker of Ukraine's parliament Iryna Gerashchenko has updated on the number of Ukrainians who are listed as missing in Russian-occupied Donbas. 

"In keeping with an update by the SBU Security Service of Ukraine, there are 418 names on the list of missing persons as of today. I don't rule out there are more people who have gone missing amid the conflict, and we should find information about all who have disappeared, have been killed and establish what has happened to them," she wrote on Facebook on Thursday.

According to her, the SBU and the Minsk group have invested much effort in the search of information about missing persons and established what has happened to several dozen such citizens, she said. 

"The Ukrainian side insists on the involvement of the International Committee of the Red Cross (ICRC) in search of the missing and DNA profiling of dead bodies,"

she wrote. As UNIAN reported earlier, Gerashchenko said on March 6 that there were 483 Ukrainians listed as missing by that time.

***************
https://www.unian.info/war/1828056-ukraine-reports-77-enemy-attacks-2-kia-8-wia-in-last-day.html
Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 77 times in the past 24 hours, with two Ukrainian soldiers reported as killed in action (KIA) and eight as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

"In the Mariupol sector, the enemy opened fire from grenade launchers, infantry fighting vehicles and 120mm mortars on the Ukrainian fortified positions near the village of Novotroyitske, as well as 122mm artillery systems and 120mm mortars near the village of Vodiane. The militants also used mortars near the towns of Krasnohorivka and Maryinka, tripod-mounted man-portable antitank guns and machine guns near the village of Hnutove, small arms and infantry fighting vehicles near the village of Shyrokyne," the headquarters said. 

In the Donetsk sector, the occupiers shelled 122mm artillery systems and mortars on the Ukrainian positions near the village of Troyitske. The defenders of the town of Avdiyivka and Butivka coal mine came under fire from mortars, 122mm artillery systems and tank shells.

"The Russian occupation forces fired 120mm mortars on the Ukrainian fortified positions near the village of Kamianka, as well as tripod-mounted man-portable antitank guns and 82mm mortars near the villages of Zaitseve and Nevelske. Additionally, the enemy used infantry fighting vehicles near the village of Luhanske, and 82mm mortars near the village of Pisky," the report says.

In the Luhansk sector, the Ukrainian positions near the village of Krymske came under fire from 120mm mortars. Furthermore, the invaders fired 82mm mortars near the village of Lobacheve, tripod-mounted man-portable antitank guns and small arms near the village of Novozvanivka, as well as mortars and heavy machine guns near the village of Novo-Oleksandrivka.

*****************

Minister of Defence of Ukraine Army General Stepan Poltorak is on a working visit to Odesa garrison. He toured and inspected the construction site of military towns located in Dachne.

“Generally, I’m satisfied with the project and the progress of construction of barracks for our personnel. We have to consider all needs of our military,” the minister said.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/409740.html

The Federal Penitentiary Service of the Russian Federation has handed over to Ukraine 12 prisoners serving sentences in penitentiary institutions in the territory of the temporarily occupied Crimea of the Russian Federation, Mykhailo Chaplyha, representative of the Office of the Verkhovna Rada Commissioner for Human Rights, has said.

"The transfer of 12 POWs from Crimea has started," Chaplyha wrote on his Facebook page on Friday afternoon.


----------



## ultron

1 Ukrainian soldier got KIA by an IED in Donbas today.


----------



## TruthHurtz

we can only wait for the defeat and utter submission of nato-backed ukrainian terrorists by valiant russian heroes


----------



## ultron

4 Ukrainian soldiers got KIA in Donbas yesterday


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1829806-...sefire-violations-in-donbas-in-last-week.html
OSCE Principal Deputy Chief Monitor in Ukraine Alexander Hug has announced that the OSCE Special Monitoring Mission (SMM) to Ukraine recorded almost 14,700 ceasefire violations in eastern Ukraine in the last week. 

"The SMM recorded 14,698 ceasefire violations in the last week," he said at a press event in Kyiv on Friday. "This shows that the sides disregard the Minsk agreements," he added. Last week there was a decrease in the number of ceasefire violations by some 15% compared to previous week, he said.

In particular, the number of explosions from tanks, mortars and artillery, including Grad MLRS was down 60%: there were 911 explosions last week versus 2,238 previous week. 

He also briefed on civilian casualties. 

From March 6 to 12, SMM monitors confirmed eight cases of civilians injured in shelling incidents on both sides of the contact line in Donbas, he said.

*************

https://www.unian.info/war/1830121-ukraine-reports-112-enemy-attacks-4-kia-3-wia-in-last-day.html
Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 112 times in the past 24 hours with four Ukrainian soldiers reported as killed in action (KIA) and three as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

************
https://www.unian.info/war/1830399-ato-hq-update-2-wia-36-militant-attacks-march-18.html

The combined Russian-separatist forces violated the ceasefire 36 times from 00:00 to 18:00 local time on Saturday, March 18, resulting in two Ukrainian soldiers were wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

***************

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/409967.html

A group of five OSCE Special Monitoring Mission (SMM) members on March 17 were positioned to monitor adherence to the ceasefire between Avdiyivka and Yasynuvata (Donetsk region) and heard a shot of small-arms fire and the sound of a bullet flying above their heads, according to a report of the OSCE SMM.

No injuries to the SMM members or damage to SMM vehicles was sustained.

The group of monitors was to monitor adherence to the ceasefire for demining at and around the Donetsk filtration station as well as the restoration of water supply to both sides of the contact line.

Three Joint Centre for Control and Co-ordination (JCCC) officers (two Ukrainian and one Russian), four representatives of the State Emergency Service of Ukraine and four members of a "DPR" demining team were also present at the site.

"At 11:45, while four SMM members were 2-3m north and another was 5m south-east of the vehicles, they heard the hissing sound of a bullet flying above their heads, and at the same time heard a shot of small-arms fire 100-200m south of their position. All present immediately took cover on the northern side of the SMM vehicles. The SMM assessed the bullet as having been fired from a southerly to a north-north-easterly direction. The SMM also heard another shot of small-arms fire 100-200m south while boarding its vehicles," reads the report.

Subsequently all present including the SMM left the area. No injuries to the SMM members or damage to SMM vehicles was sustained. Ukrainian and Russian officers of the JCCC informed the SMM that none of their staff were injured.

This was the third incident in this area in the last four weeks involving small-arms fire at or near SMM members or assets.

*********

Saturday, March 18. DONBAS — In the vicinity of Ukrainian military positions near Zaitseve, Ukrainian soldiers have revealed a cache of weapons, ammunition and equipment produced in Russia. Assumingly the cache has been left by a group of the enemy saboteurs.

This finding is yet another confirmation of the involvement of Russian military in Donbas conflict. In particular, the cache contained the “Shmyel” jet infantry flame thrower, reactive antitank grenades PG-7 and PG-7V, more than 200 tons of 5.45 mm and 7.62 mm ammunition, 20 grenade launcher rounds VOG 25 and 4 VOG 25P, 4 grenades F1, 8 RGD-5 and one RG 42, 6 fuses for grenades UZRGM 2 and UZRG, raid backpack and other military equipment.






































**********

15:13
Eight Ukrainian troops killed in howitzer blast - self-proclaimed DPR

15:01
No referendum on accession to Russia planned in near future - LPR head


----------



## Hindustani78

Ukraine's Defense Ministry has reported that five Ukrainian soldiers were wounded in action in the past day, according to an UNIAN correspondent. 








No Ukrainian soldiers have been killed, but there were five wounded in action," Defense Ministry spokesperson for Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) issues Oleksandr Motuzianyk said at briefing in Kyiv on Sunday, March 19. 

There were 85 attacks on Ukrainian positions in the ATO zone on Saturday, March 18, the press center of the ATO headquarters reported on Facebook.

**************

Minister of Defence of Ukraine General of the Army of Ukraine Stepan Poltorak inspected the combat readiness of servicemen of the 59th brigade undergoing training at Shyrokyi Lan training field. He toured the infrastructure as well as inspected the progress of construction of military campus stressing the necessity to create good conditions for physical and moral recreation of the Ukrainian military under the current requirements.


























************
http://www.mil.gov.ua/en/news/2017/...-of-ukraine-as-of-morning-march-19-2017-6-00/
Sunday, March 19. DONBAS — According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, the enemy has violated the ceasefire for 85 times over the past 24 hours. Five Ukrainian soldiers were wounded.

The enemy used 82 mm and 120 mm mortars, grenade launchers against the Ukrainian positions near Luhanske and Avdiivka, heavy machineguns against Nevelske and Pisky, grenade launchers and 82 mm mortars against Opytne, Troitske, Zaitseve, and Kamianka.

Militants attacked the ATO positions near Vodyane and Pavlopil with 122 mm artillery, near Shyrokyne with 120 mm mortars, near Marinka and Hnutove with 82 mm mortars, small arms and grenade launchers.

Occupants fired grenade launchers, 82 mm and 120 mm mortars, tank armament, 152 mm artillery on Krymske, 120 mm mortars on Troitske, recoilless gun on Novooleksandrivka, Triokhizbenka, and Popasna, grenade launchers and heavy machineguns on Stanytsya Luhanska.


----------



## ultron

1 Ukrainian soldier got KIA in Donbas today.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1832031-ukraine-reports-5-wias-in-donbas-in-last-day.html

Five Ukrainian soldiers were wounded in action in the zone of the Anti-Terrorist Operation in eastern Ukraine in the last 24 hours, speaker for the ATO at Ukraine's Defense Ministry Andriy Lysenko told a briefing, according to an UNIAN correspondent. 

"Over the past day, five Ukrainian soldiers were wounded in action," Lysenko said. As UNIAN reported earlier, Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 50 times in the past 24 hours.

***************
https://www.unian.info/war/1832639-...es-mariupol-8-wias-1-kia-peoples-project.html
Heavy fighting with Grad, tanks near Ukraine's Mariupol: 8 WIA's, 1 KIA – People's Project Ukrainian civil volunteers report Russia's hybrid military forces are attacking Ukrainian positions near the Ukrainian-controlled strategic port city of Mariupol with all available weapons on Monday. 






According to preliminary reports, an enemy fortified position has been completely destroyed together with the terrorists. The enemy has been intensifying the shelling and is already firing on its former positions. Enemy main battle tanks are also engaged in the fighting," the People's Project volunteers' center reported on Facebook on Monday, March 20. 

Later, the center shared an update, saying that the hybrid troops are using Grad multiple rocket systems, tanks, banned 122mm and 152mm artillery systems and mortars. "At least nine Ukrainian troops have been wounded in action. Information about the casualties is being verified," the center wrote.





In turn, volunteers from the Povernys Zhyvym [Back and Alive] project report that the fighting in the Mariupol sector goes on: the enemy continues to intensively shell the advanced positions of the Armed Forces of Ukraine (AFU), using large-caliber mortars and cannon artillery systems. "There is confirmation that around 12:00 Kyiv time, the terrorists fired Grad MLR systems," the volunteers said, adding that, according to unconfirmed information, there were wounded among the AFU fighters.






"A severe battle was near Mariupol in the morning. Welcome back to 2014. We would like to be mistaken, but it seems to be very serious. There are wounded among Ukrainian soldiers," volunteer AKA Serg Marco wrote on Facebook.


Meanwhile, the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters reported that the village of Vodiane was under fire from Grad systems. It is noted that the Ukrainian positions near Vodiane in the Mariupol sector were fired by the occupiers with the use of Grad systems, 152mm and 122mm artillery systems, and 120mm and 82mm mortars. 

"According to preliminary reports, one Ukrainian soldier was killed and another eight were wounded in battles in the Mariupol sector," the press center said.

******************
https://www.unian.info/war/1831191-...ld-avdiyivka-woman-injured-house-on-fire.html
Russia's hybrid military forces attacked the old part of the Ukrainian-controlled town of Avdiyivka in Donbas on Sunday, March 19, which has caused injuries to a female civilian and set a house on fire, according to a local police department. 





Avdiyivka. At 15:20 local time, fighters from the "DPR" [self-proclaimed Donetsk People's Republic] attacked the old part of the town. A house at 139 Kolosova Street has been destroyed. It's still on fire. A woman, born in 1949, has been injured. A team of investigators from Avdiyivka's police department is working on the spot," head of the National Police's main department in Donetsk region Viacheslav Abroskin wrote on Facebook on Sunday.

Avdiyivka has been a hot spot of the Donbas war for many months in a row. A recent attack on Saturday, March 18, hit residential houses. Ukrainian police officers evacuated an old man, born in 1929, who survived the attack.
















At 9:30, two enemy groups totaling up to 40 militants approached our positions near Vodiane. Having faced a strong rebuff in combat, the enemy retreated. At the same time, the unit of the Ukrainian Armed Forces advanced,” the ATO headquarters reported. "Following the shelling by the enemy MLRS BM-21 Grad, 152 mm and 122 mm artillery, the unit withdrew to its initial positions," the report said.






"Since the beginning of the ATO, 2,629 servicemen have been killed amid hostilities, including 2,220 soldiers of the Armed Forces of Ukraine. The remaining victims were from the National Guard, the State Border Guard Service, the SBU Security Service of Ukraine, and the State Emergency Service. A total of 9,453 soldiers were wounded, including 7,674 people from the Armed Forces of Ukraine," ministry speaker for the ATO issues Andriy Lysenko told a briefing in Kyiv on Monday.





Kharkiv on March 18, 2017, hosted large-scale tactics training for the heads of local military registration and enlistment offices and territorial defense units. The event was held at the training center of the Ukrainian Ministry of Internal Affairs in Kharkov.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/410348.html

Three Ukrainian soldiers had been killed in action (KIA) and eight had been wounded in action (WIA) in the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) zone as of 18:00 Kyiv time on Monday, the ATO Headquarters has reported.

"The situation in the ATO zone remains tense. Most of the attacks on the Ukrainian army's position with the use of heavy weapons were registered in the Mariupol sector," the ATO HQ said in a new update on Facebook on Monday evening.

Earlier reports said about two KIA's and seven WIA's on Monday.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1833906-...hospital-two-in-critical-condition-video.html

Chief Physician of Dnipro Regional Mechnikov Clinical Hospital Serhiy Ryzhenko says that two out of the five wounded Ukrainian soldiers who have been taken to Dnipro hospitals in the past 24 hours are in a critical condition, according to 112 Ukraine TV channel.

"Five people have been taken over the past week, three of them are in a serious condition, while another two soldiers are in a critical condition. We are doing our best, complex surgeries for several hours. We have vacated several medical wards and are waiting for soldiers," he said.


As UNIAN reported earlier, the situation was most tense in the Mariupol sector where enemy infantry attacked the Ukrainian Marines' fortified positions near the village of Vodiane on Monday morning. Having been repelled, the enemy started to shell Ukrainian positions from Grad MLR systems, and 152mm and 122mm artillery systems.
**************
https://www.unian.info/war/1834126-...racked-amid-russian-aggression-in-donbas.html

Adviser to the SBU chief Yuriy Tandit claims that 3,136 Ukrainian prisoners of war and civilian hostages have been released or tracked since Russia has unleashed aggression in Donbas. 

"An important figure: I'm talking about this for the first time – 3,136 people were released or spotted, 416 people are reported missing. We must also remember about them," he said on Ukrainian TV Channel 5.

At the same time, Tandit stressed that the number of Ukrainian hostages was growing. "Unfortunately, the number of hostages is on the rise today, 118 of our heroes are illegally held hostage in Donetsk and Luhansk," he said. The whereabouts of only 60 of them have been confirmed, he said. 

In addition, Tandit noted that Ukrainian MP Nadiia Savchenko's publication of the list of prisoners of war had only complicated the exchange process.

*************
https://www.unian.info/war/1833624-ukraine-reports-60-enemy-attacks-3-kias-9-wias-in-last-day.html

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 60 times in the past 24 hours with three Ukrainian soldiers reported as killed in action (KIA) and nine as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 






The situation was most tense in the Mariupol sector where enemy infantry attacked the Ukrainian Marines' fortified positions near the village of Vodiane on Monday morning. "Having been repelled, the enemy started to shell Ukrainian positions from Grad MLR systems, and 152mm and 122mm artillery systems," the ATO HQ said.

The Ukrainian positions near the villages of Lebedynske and Talakivka also came under fire from heavy artillery systems. The occupiers used 120mm and 82mm mortars against the defenders of the town of Krasnohorivka, and the villages of Shyrokyne, Mykolaivka, and Novotroyitske. Additionally, small arms, heavy machine guns and grenade launchers of various systems were used to attack the defenders of the villages of Shyrokyne, Vodiane, Novotroyitske, and Hnutove. The Russian occupation forces also opened fire from infantry fighting vehicles and tanks on the Ukrainian Marines in Shyrokyne. 

In the Donetsk sector, the militants fired mortars on the Ukrainian fortified positions near Butivka coal mine, and the villages of Luhanske and Kamianka. The enemy also used machine guns, grenade launchers, mortars and tank shells near the town of Avdiyivka. 

In the Luhansk sector, the invaders opened fire from grenade launchers, heavy machine guns and small arms on the Ukrainian positions near the villages of Troyitske, Novozvanivka and Novo-Oleksandrivka, as well as anti-tank guided missiles on the defenders of the village of Triokhizbenka.

****************

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/410405.html

As a result of a military clash between soldiers of the Armed Forces of Ukraine and militants in the vicinity of Vodiane of Volnovasky district of the Donetsk region, eight militants were killed and 16 wounded on Monday, the press center of the Anti-Terrorist operation (ATO) headquarters reports.

"According to the updated information, as a result of the battle between the servicemen of the Armed Forces of Ukraine and the Russian invaders, which took place in Mariupol sector near the village of Vodiane, the enemy suffered significant losses. According to the intelligence service, eight mercenaries were killed and 16 more were wounded," a message, posted on the press center's Facebook page on Monday evening, says.

As earlier reported, two Ukrainian soldiers were killed and seven were wounded by shelling from combined Russian-separatist militant groups near the village of Vodiane in Donetsk region.

"At 09:30 [a.m.] near Vodiane two enemy groups numbering up to 40 individuals approached our positions. Ukrainian troops repelled the enemy, which retreated. At the same time, Ukrainian units moved forward. The enemy then used multiple-rocket launch systems and heavy artillery and retreated to its positions.

****************************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/410410.html

As many as 3,136 Ukrainian citizens have been freed from captivity or found since the start of the Donbas hostilities, while 416 others have gone missing, advisor to the Ukrainian Security Service (SBU) chief Yuriy Tandit said.

"Regretfully, the number of hostages has been growing," with 118 persons being illegally held in Donetsk and Luhansk at the moment, Tandit said. "However, the confirmed number of [...] our hostages stands at 60," Tandit said in a program aired by Channel 5 on Monday.

"There is another important number, and I am saying this for the first time: 3,136 persons have been either released or found [throughout the period of hostilities], and 416 persons are listed as missing," Tandit said.

In addition, he noted that the lists of Ukrainian hostages published by People's Deputy Nadia Savchenko only complicated the process of exchanging hostages.

********************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/410480.html
Three Ukrainian soldiers have been killed and nine have suffered injuries in the Anti-Terrorist operation (ATO) zone in eastern Ukraine in the past 24 hours, Ukrainian Defense Ministry spokesman Oleksandr Motuzianyk said.

"Regrettably, we have suffered casualties in the hostilities over the past twenty-four hours: three of our servicemen have been killed and another nine have sustained injuries and combat traumas," Motuzianyk said at a press briefing in Kyiv on Tuesday.

The Ukrainian government forces suffered casualties in the Mariupol sector, which saw 28 attacks in the past 24 hours. In particular, Ukrainian military positions near Vodiane were shelled by mortars, cannons, and BM-21 Grad multiple rocket launchers for several hours. In addition, hostiles staged armed provocations in Talakivka, Lebedynske and Shyrokyne, he said.

In the Donetsk sector, the militants continued to shell Ukrainian government forces positions in Luhanske and on the frontline stretch between Kamyanka, Avdiyivka and the Butovka coalmine, using mortars and tanks, Motuzianyk said. Seventeen attacks were observed in the Donetsk sector, including seven employing heavy weapons, he said.

Attacks have also been resumed in the Popasna district in the Luhansk sector, Motuzianyk said, adding that mortars were fired in Troyitske, and gunfire was seen in Stanytsia Luhanska and Triokhizbenka, as well.

The attack mounted near Triokhizbenka damaged a power transmission line, and repairs have begun to resume power supply to the surrounding area. In all, 15 attacks were observed in the Luhansk sector, Motuzianyk said.

*******************

On March 18, near Lebedynske village, Donetsk oblast, representatives of the Ukrainian military police found a cache with weapons and ammunition:

SKS carbine — 1 pc;

5,45 mm PS rounds — 537 pcs;

5,45 mm T rounds — 52 pcs;

7,62 mm rounds — 1 pc;

9 mm — 1 pc;

smoke pot — 1 pc;

smoke canister — 3 pcs;

marking smoke pot — 5 pcs; and

Mariupol city map — 1 pc.

_PA Office of the Armed Forces of Ukraine_


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1835496-ukraine-reports-1-wia-amid-76-enemy-attacks-in-last-day.html

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 76 times in the past 24 hours with one Ukrainian soldier reported as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 






n the Mariupol sector, the Russian occupation forces actively opened fire from banned weapons. The Ukrainian positions near the villages of Shyrokyne and Lebedynske, and the town of Krasnohorivka came under fire from 120mm mortars, machine guns and grenade launchers of various systems. The invaders also used proscribed 122mm artillery systems to shell the defenders of the village of Novotroyitske, while a tank attacked Ukrainian troops deployed in the town of Maryinka.

**************************

http://www.mil.gov.ua/en/news/2017/03/22/ato-news-enemy-keeps-on-shelling-ukrainian-army-positions/

The Ukrainian party of JCCC states that the enemy keeps on shelling the Ukrainian army positions and sites near settlements in Mariupol direction.

The tensest situation is near Vodyane. Since 9:00 a.m. the enemy has attacked it with 122 mm artillery, recoilless gun in violation of the Minsk agreements.

Information on damages and casualties is being investigated.

**********

21:32
Russian spies exposed in Odesa - Security Service of Ukraine

22:09
Belarusian security services disclose details of White Legion members' detention


----------



## ultron

1 Ukrainian soldier got KIA in Donbas today.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://indianexpress.com/article/wo...teurs-blow-up-arms-warehouse-in-east-4581775/
By: Reuters | Kiev | Published:March 23, 2017 1:16 pm
The Ukrainian military said unknown saboteurs blew up a warehouse storing tank ammunition at a military base in the east of the country early on Thursday, but nobody was hurt.

The base, which contained about 138,000 tonnes of ammunition, is located in the city of Balakleya about 100 km (60 miles) from the frontline of Ukraine’s war against Russian-backed separatists.

Rescue teams were evacuating nearby villages in the eastern Kharkiv region, the military said.

“According to preliminary data … as a result of sabotage, last night at 2.46 AM (0046 GMT), fire and explosions caused the detonation of ammunition at several sites storing rockets and artillery weapons,” Ukraine’s chief military prosecutor Anatoly Matios wrote on Facebook.

Military spokesman Oleksander Motuzyanyk said security around other bases was being beefed up. Ukrainian Prime Minister Volodymyr Groysman was due to fly to the area later on Thursday.

Saboteurs previously tried to destroy the same base using drones in 2015, another military spokesman, Yuzef Venskovich, told the 112 TV channel.

More than 10,000 people have been killed in the conflict between Ukraine and the separatist rebels since 2014.

*Balakliya, Kharkiv Oblast, Ukraine*





Almost 20,000 residents in nearby residential areas have been evacuated due to an explosion at a military warehouse near the town of Balaklia in Kharkiv region, according to the Ukrainian Emergency Situations Service. 

As of 07:30 Kyiv time on Thursday, March 23, some 2,700 civilians had been relocated from the village of Verbivka to the village of Pryshyb (16 km from Balaklia), 806 from the village of Yakovenkove to the village of Volokhiv Yar (20 km from Balaklia), and over 16,317 people moved to the town of Balaklia itself. "All the explosions are occurring in the technical area of the depot. But there are single cases of scattered fragments," the service reported. The service also informed that passenger traffic through the railway station of Balaklia had been suspended, a reserve route was being used.









































https://www.unian.info/war/1837729-ukraine-reports-84-enemy-attacks-1-kia-1-wia-in-last-day.html

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 84 times in the past 24 hours, with one Ukrainian soldier reported as killed in action (KIA) and one as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

**************
https://www.unian.info/society/1837759-sbu-arrests-nine-suspected-saboteurs-in-odesa-media.html

The Security Service of Ukraine (SBU) says it has uncovered a network of saboteurs in Odesa working for Russia, arresting nine men with Ukrainian passports, according to Radio Poland.

We conducted a multi-stage special operation to defang the network overseen by Russian special services. It worked in eastern and southern regions of Ukraine," SBU department chief Oleksandr Tkachuk was quoted as saying by a Ukrainian news agency, Radio Poland reported. 

"According to our information, Russia's Military Main Intelligence Directorate [Foreign military intelligence agency, known as GRU] was involved," he added.

The Polish PAP news agency said that the nine who were arrested were current or former Ukrainian military personnel. 

It added that the group were instructed to gather information on important infrastructure and military facilities. 

"They were also instructed to organize terror attacks on Ukrainian citizens in southern districts," PAP quoted Tkachuk as saying.

**************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/410990.html

No casualties have been tentatively reported as a result of a fire and explosions of ammunition at the Ukrainian Defense Ministry's artillery depots near the town of Balaklia in the Kharkiv region, Ukrainian Defense Minister Stepan Poltorak has said.

"Preliminary reports indicate that there are no fatalities among servicemen and the civilian population," Poltorak said at a press briefing in Kyiv on Thursday.

It has also been preliminarily concluded that the fire and the subsequent ammunition explosions at the depots could have been caused by an act of sabotage, he said.

"One of the theories suggests that it was an act of sabotage, including the dropping of an explosive device from a drone," Poltorak said.

The fire is still covering about one-third of the depot's area, he said.

*******************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/410974.html
The ammunition explosions in Balaklia in the Kharkiv region might have been caused by an act of sabotage, Ukrainian Chief Military Prosecutor Anatoliy Matios has said.

"According to the preliminary information (current outcomes of the inquiry) provided by the military prosecutor of the Kharkiv garrison (who is staying at the incident scene), an act of sabotage triggered an explosion at several sites storing missile and artillery weapons (125mm and 152mm tank and artillery projectiles) and sparked a fire, which caused detonation of the ammunition at 3:02 a.m. today," Matios said on Facebook.

"A seven-kilometer burst zone around the site of detonation has been cordoned off," Matios said.

There have been no casualty reports as of yet.

The Ukrainian State Emergency Service said that 250 officers and 50 machines had been assigned to clean up the incident aftermath and that reserve forces, among them pyrotechnic teams, had been put on standby.


----------



## Hindustani78

**********
https://www.unian.info/kiev/1838366-russian-dumas-ex-deputy-voronenkov-shot-dead-in-kyiv.html
Chief of the Ukrainian National Police department for Kyiv Andriy Kryshchenko announces that former deputy of the Russian State Duma Denis Voronenkov has been shot dead downtown Kyiv, according 112.ua. 






Kryshchenko said the man killed in Kyiv an hour before had been identified as a former Russian State Duma deputy, without giving his name first, but asked by the program host later whether the man was Denis Voronenkov, he answered in the affirmative.


----------



## ultron

2 Ukrainian servicemen got KIA in Donbas today


----------



## Hindustani78

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 94 times in the past 24 hours with three Ukrainian soldiers reported as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters.





**************

https://www.unian.info/war/1840936-ato-hq-reports-1-kia-amid-militant-shelling-near-troyitske.html

One Ukrainian soldier has been killed after Russian-backed militants attacked a fortified position of a unit of a mechanized brigade deployed near the village of Troyitske in Luhansk region. 






The Ukrainian positions in this direction were shelled with the use of grenade launchers of various systems and 82mm mortars, the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters wrote on Facebook.


As UNIAN reported earlier, Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 94 times in the past 24 hours with three Ukrainian soldiers reported as wounded in action (WIA).

******************

https://www.unian.info/war/1841414-...rn-tanks-close-to-ukraine-border-reuters.html

A Reuters witness saw dozens of modern tanks arriving at a railroad station in Pokrovskoye in the country's southern Rostov region. 

The amateur video was uploaded on Reuters YouTube channel. As reported earlier, a "working group" from Moscow has visited the occupied territories of Donbas to study financial and socio-economic situation at the "nationalized" enterprises.

Russian experts recommended that the heads of expropriated companies send to Moscow more promptly the updates on HR issues with the purpose of taking measures to prevent a possible social explosion, according to the coordinator Information Resistance group, Dmytro Tymchuk.








****************
https://www.unian.info/society/1841...nitarian-demining-in-balaklia-poroshenko.html

The Euro-Atlantic Disaster Response Coordination Center has started procedures to provide assistance to Ukraine on humanitarian demining in Balaklia, where on Thursday a large-scale fire engulfed a military munitions depot and mass detonations ensued, President of Ukraine Petro Poroshenko wrote on Twitter. 

"Grateful to NATO for rapid response to my request," Poroshenko tweeted.

As UNIAN reported earlier, overnight Thursday, March 23, a fire broke out at Ukraine’s largest munitions depot in Balaklia, Kharkiv region. 

Mass detonations led to an evacuation of nearly 20,000 residents of nearby settlements. There were no casualties among the military, but a body of a civilian woman was discovered under the ruins.

Another two women are reported to be injured in the incident.

Poroshenko said that he instructed the Foreign Ministry, the Defense Ministry and the State Emergency Service "to attract NATO assistance for humanitarian demining in Balaklia."


****************

As of 8:00 a.m., March 24, the intensity of explosions has considerably reduced at Balakliya depot.

In the morning, the aerial reconnaissance was carried out to find fire sources, as well as engineer reconnaissance was performed.

Military engineers have arrived at the scene. They have started to clear the territory adjacent to the areas with armament and are ready to clear depot territory.

************

*Balakliya depot accident recovery (in pictures)*
8 hours ago |* ID: 28653 *| Views: 88











Military engineers have arrived to Balakliya. They have started to demine the territory adjacent to the depot and are ready to demine the depot territory.











As of morning march 24, the explosions intensity has considerably reduced.




















More than 100 servicemen of military police have been patrolling streets and adjacent villages since morning March 23.

**************

According to the ATO HQ press centre, the enemy keeps on using heavy weaponry and UAVs in the region.

At night, the enemy used 152 mm artillery, 82 mm mortars, rocket anti-tank launchers, heavy machineguns and small arms against the ATO positions near Avdiivka and Zaitseve.

Moreover, over the past 24 hours, the Russian occupational troops have used UAVs for five times near Yasynuvata, Opytne, Pisky, and Velyka Novosilka.

************************

11:28
Drills conducted near DPR military HQ, there was no shelling - senior military official

11:20
DEAD WOMAN FOUND UNDER HOUSE DEBRIS IN BALAKLIYA WHERE ARTILLERY DEPOTS ARE ABLAZE - UKRAINIAN STATE EMERGENCY SERVICE HEAD

10:25
Ukrainian president orders asking NATO for help in demining Balakliya


----------



## TaiShang

*West Blames Putin After Ukrainian Nationalist With Ukrainian Passport Kills Ukrainian Citizen in Kiev *

Because "Putin."

Richard Brandt





So, so guilty.

We're witnessing a level of western desperation previously thought impossible.

Former Russian lawmaker Denis Voronenkov was shot and killed yesterday in central Kiev. Voronenkov, a fugitive who was wanted for widespread fraud, emigrated from Russia to Ukraine in October 2016. He received Ukrainian citizenship in December, having given up his status as a Russian citizen.

This can mean only one thing: Putin hired a Ukrainian nationalist who was a member of Ukraine's ultra-nationalist National Guard to assassinate Voronenkov. This is the actual theory being floated by Kiev right now:

*The assassin was named as Pavel Parshov, 28, who the authorities in Kiev claimed was a Russian 'sleeper' agent who had been planted in the Ukrainian national guard.

Ukrainian interior ministry adviser Anton Heraschenko claimed he had served for 13 months with the guard, which he 'entered as an agent of the Russian secret services'. *

*Parshov was said to be born in Dnipropetrovsk,a city with a mixed Russian and Ukrainian population, in the eastern Ukraine in 1988. *

Dnipropetrovsk? (It's actually called "Dniepro" now.) Interesting. That's the region that was formerly governed by Ukrainian oligarch/psychopath Ihor Kolomoyskyi. *It's also a well-known breeding ground for ultra-nationalist punitive battalions and criminals-for-hire.* We're sure that's Putin's fault, too.

Just to recap: A Ukrainian nationalist with a Ukrainian passport who had been a member of Ukraine's far-right National Guard for 13 months was really a Russian mole. *That makes sense* — *if you're a head of lettuce.*

Anything else you'd like to accuse Putin of? Perhaps global warming? Or maybe a yet-to-be-discovered invasion of Earth by space aliens?

pic.twitter.com/Q5IoiENse2

— Sarah Abdallah (@sahouraxo)
March 23, 2017

Putin is also responsible for Poroshenko's chronic constipation. It's true. We read it in the _Daily Mail_.

@vostok


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1842004-...2-wias-amid-78-enemy-attacks-in-last-day.html

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 78 times in the past 24 hours with two Ukrainian soldiers reported as killed in action (KIA) and two as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters.


----------



## Hindustani78

Aftermath of Balaklia explosions



















































https://www.unian.info/war/1842501-...8-troops-wounded-and-injured-in-past-day.html

Over the past day, Russian-occupation forces shelled 81 times the positions of Ukrainian troops in the zone of the Anti-Terrorist Operation, leaving six Ukrainian troops wounded and another two injured, the press center of the ATO Headquarters reported Sunday morning.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/society/1842...-ukraines-kramatorsk-casualties-reported.html

Mi-2 military helicopter is reported to have plunged to the ground after colliding with power lines outside the town of Kramatorsk in eastern Ukraine, according to the press center for the ATO Headquarters.






Search and rescue teams have arrived at the crash site, close to a settlement of Malynivka. 

The details of the crash and the number of victims are yet to be verified as a group of ATO Headquarters officials, also deployed at the scene, is assessing the incoming information.


----------



## ultron

3 Ukrainian servicemen got KIA in Donbas yesterday

more than 3375 Ukrainian soldiers got KIA in Donbas so far

http://memorybook.org.ua/


----------



## Hindustani78

Mi-2 military helicopter crashes near Kramatorsk, crew dies






****************
Humanitarian demining underway in Balaklia























***************
https://www.unian.info/war/1843044-...y-shellings-3-kia-8-wia-in-past-24-hours.html

*Ukraine reports almost 90 enemy shellings, 3 KIA, 8 WIA in past 24 hours*

The situation in the zone of the Anti-Terrorist Operation has become more intense as Russian-terrorist forces have attacked 88 times the positions of the Armed Forces of Ukraine in the past day, according to the ATO Headquarters. 


"Russian-occupation forces hit the defenders of Troyitske from 152mm artillery systems, 120mm and 82mm mortars. 120mm mortars were also used by the enemy near Avdiyivka and Luhanske. 82mm mortar rounds were fired at the defenders of Kamianka, Verkhnetoretske and Avdiyivka. A tank fired at Ukrainian soldiers near Kamianka, and an IFV – at Ukrainian strong points near Verkhnetoretske and Pisky. Enemy snipers were active near Troyitske,” the report said.

***************

https://www.unian.info/war/1844804-osces-drone-in-donbas-comes-under-small-arms-fire-on-sunday.html

The OSCE Special Monitoring Mission (SMM) to Ukraine has reported that its drone came under small-arms fire after an SMM patrol of four mission members in two armored vehicles stopped 500 meters north-east of government-controlled Orikhove-Donetske (44km north-west of Luhansk) to launch it on Sunday, March 26. 


"At about 13:10, a couple minutes after launching a mid-range unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV), the SMM observed another UAV almost directly above the patrol's position, approaching from the south-south-west at a height of approximately 100 meters. The UAV was slightly larger than the SMM UAV and darker in color, with a larger wingspan and vertical wingtips. It sounded like it had an electric motor. The SMM immediately began the landing procedure for its own UAV. The other UAV flew over the SMM patrol's position, circled three times – steadily gaining altitude – and then departed to the west. Less than half a minute later, the SMM heard ten single shots of small-arms fire 200-300 meters west," the OSCE SMM said in its report on Monday, March 27.


The duration of the shooting was about 30 seconds, the monitors said.


"The SMM assessed that the shots were being fired in the direction of the SMM UAV, which was 200-300 meters west and at a height less than 100 meters. It landed normally, without any evident damage. 

At 13:22 the SMM departed the area," the report said. The SMM informed the Joint Centre for Control and Co-ordination about the incident and requested that it follow up.

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/411734.html

Militants shelled the residential sector of Avdiyivka using the BM-21 rocket fire system 'Grad' around noon on Sunday, as a result of which nine separate houses suffered damages, head of the Donetsk Regional Military-Civilian Administration Pavlo Zhebrivsky said.

"At about 12:00 the Russian invaders shelled Stara Avdiyivka from Grads mulitiple-rocket launchers. Nine separate houses were damaged. The information is being specified," the head of the Donetsk Regional State Administration wrote on his Twitter on Sunday afternoon.

At the same time, he specified on his Facebook page that the damaged houses were separate houses located in Belynsky, Dobroliubov and Kolosov Streets, but the nature of the damage is being specified.

"According to preliminary data, none of the civilians were injured," Zhebrivsky said.

**************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/411733.html

Three Ukrainian soldiers were killed and another eight people were wounded in the area of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) in Donbas in the past 24 hours, Ukrainian Defense Ministry official Andriy Lysenko said.

"Three Ukrainian servicemen were killed and eight were wounded in action in the past 24 hours," Lysenko told a briefing in Kyiv on Monday.

***********************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/411617.html

Five people died, according to tentative data, in the crash of a Mil Mi-2 military helicopter in the Malynivka populated area not far from the town of Kramatorsk (Donetsk region), Defense Ministry spokesperson Oleksandr Motuzianyk said on Sunday evening.

"They are three crewmembers and two passengers," Motuzianyk said.

The Ukrainian Defense Ministry press service reported earlier that the Ukrainian Mi-2 military helicopter had crashed near Kramatorsk.

********************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/411712.html

Ukraine's military prosecutor's office has issued a suspicion notice to the Russian Major General Aleksey Zavizyon, commander of the 41st military army of the Central Military District of the Russian Federation.

"Zavizyon, acting commander of the 1st Army Corps, an unlawful military formation of the self-proclaimed Donetsk People's Republic (DPR), is suspected of conspiring with a group of Russian officials from February through June 2015 … of issuing orders, demanding their fulfillment and coordinating activities of subordinate illegal military formations which shelled positions of Ukraine's Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) forces and attacking Ukrainian troops and law-enforcement personnel," the suspicion notice says, according to the press service of Ukraine's Prosecutor General's Office (PGO). The announcement says the illegal activities were carried out in occupied areas of Ukraine's Donetsk and Luhansk regions.

Zavizyon is suspected of committing crimes under Part 3 of Article 111 of the Criminal Code of Ukraine (deliberate attempts to violate Ukraine's territorial integrity and acts violating the Constitution leading to the death of citizens, as well as other crimes), Part 2 of Article 28, Part 2 of Article 437 (conducting war against Ukraine) and Part 1 of Article 258-3 (working with a terrorist organization).

The suspect has been put on the wanted list and a petition has been filed to order his immediate arrest and detainment," the PGO said.

According to publicly available information, Zavizyon, Aleksey Vladimirovich (born on May 13, 1965 in Estonia), was promoted to major general in 2007 and has commanded Russia's 41st Army, Central Military District of the Russian Federation's Armed Services since 2015.

*********************************

In the course of the visit to the mobile control point of the Chief of the National Guard of Ukraine, President Petro Poroshenko verified the functioning of the operational communications with the territorial command of the National Guard and the command of the National Guard in east of Ukraine.

The Head of State heard the latest information on the elimination of consequences of fire at the military depots near Balaklia. As of Monday morning, 12,000 local residents returned to the city. Demining of the territory is being continued.

Press Service of the President of Ukraine













http://www.mil.gov.ua/en/news/2017/03/27/ato-news-operational-information-of-ato-hq-press-centre/
According to the ATO HQ press centre, two servicemen were hit by a directed charge IED.

According to preliminary information, two servicemen were killed while accomplishing tasks assigned near Novoluhanske, Donetsk oblast.

The reasons are being investigated.

*************

12:40
193 National Guard members killed in Donbas - Poroshenko

09:08
LPR sees 14 attacks by Ukrainian army in past 24 hours


----------



## ultron

2 Ukrainian servicemen got KIA in Donbas today


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1847164-two-ukrainian-soldiers-wounded-in-donbas-on-tuesday.html
Two Ukrainian soldiers were wounded in Donbas on Tuesday, March 28, according to the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) headquarters. 

*************

https://www.unian.info/war/1845199-...zone-58-enemy-shellings-in-past-24-hours.html
The situation in the zone of the Anti-Terrorist Operation in Donbas has stabilized, the number of enemy attacks on the positions of the Armed Forces of Ukraine has decreased, with 58 cases of shelling recorded in the past day, ATO Headquarters reports. 


"Most enemy shellings were reported in the Donetsk direction, where 122mm artillery was used against [Ukrainian] positions near Troyitske. Russian-occupation forces fired 120mm mortars on defenders of Avdiyivka, Troyitske, and Luhanske. 82mm mortars, grenade launchers of various types, and large-caliber machine guns were used by the enemy in the area of Avdiyivka, Kamianka, Pisky, Novhorodske, and Luhanske," the report said. 

According to the headquarters, in Mariupol direction, the enemy fired 82mm mortars and grenade launchers on strong points of the Ukrainian troops near Krasnohorivka and Maryinka, and large-caliber machine guns – on the defenders of Novohryhorivka and Vodiane. Marines stationed in Shyrokine were fired upon from a ZU-23-2 anti-aircraft system. An enemy sniper was active near Pavlopil and Hnutove.

******************
UNIAN: https://www.unian.info/war/1845616-...d-to-seven-years-in-prison-in-il-76-case.html

Ukrainian army Gen. Viktor Nazarov has been sentenced to seven years in prison on charges of neglect of duty and inaction in the case of an Il-76 transport aircraft downed in Luhansk in 2014, which resulted in the death of 40 Ukrainian paratroopers, according to the media outlet InfoResist. 


"Viktor Mykolayovych Nazarov is found guilty and sentenced to seven years in prison," a judge of Dnipropetrovsk region's Pavlohrad court read out the verdict on Monday, March 27, InfoResist reported. 

The court ruled that Nazarov was sentenced under Part 3 of Article 425 of the Criminal Code of Ukraine, which foresees imprisonment from five to eight years as the punishment. 

*The court did not strip him of his major-general rank. *

The Ukrainian Defense Ministry was obliged to pay compensation to the victims' family members for emotional distress, but only the parents and wives will get the money, which is set at UAH 500,000 per person.


The court accepted the proof provided by the prosecution, however, the judge also took into account the fact that the defendant has a positive personal record and has not been convicted before. 

The judge said that the general could appeal for clemency and challenge the ruling in court. 

As UNIAN reported earlier, the Il-76 plane was downed with the use of a Russian anti-aircraft system in June 2014 when landing at Luhansk airport. Nine crew members and 40 paratroopers of the 25th Dnipropetrovsk Separate Airborne Brigade aboard were killed in a terrorist act.


The Prosecutor General's Office opened a criminal case on charges of terrorism and initiated criminal proceedings against officers of the Armed Forces of Ukraine and the Control Headquarters of the Anti-Terrorist Operation on charges of neglect of duty. Prosecutors claim the suspected ignored reports about an increase in terrorists' activity near the airport of Luhansk and the presence of portable anti-aircraft systems. 

They had to take measures to land the aircraft safely.


**************
*Promka (Avdiivka industrial zone): 1440 minutes of life (video)*




According to Deputy Minister of Defence of Ukraine Lt. Gen. Ihor Pavlovskyi, it is scheduled to remove and destroy UXOs from the Balaklia depot.

The site for UXOs blasting is ready and located 10 km from the residential area. Specialists are currently renewing and repairing the infrastructure of the region. Town and villages return to normal life.





































**********

09:36
Militiaman killed by Ukrainian fire - LPR


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1847459-...a-hottest-spots-near-avdiyivka-troyitske.html

The situation in the zone of the Anti-Terrorist Operation remains tense as Russian-occupation troops shelled Ukrainian positions 61 times over the past day, that’s according to the ATO Headquarters

"In order to suppress the enemy activity, the ATO forces returned fire. Over the past day, three Ukrainian troops were wounded," the headquarters reported.

http://www.mil.gov.ua/en/news/2017/...under-control-territory-clearing-is-going-on/



“After the midnight there were only two detonations. All the tasks assigned for the previous day were fulfilled, the works are carried out as scheduled,” Lt. Gen. Ihor Pavlosvksyi, Deputy Minister of Defence of Ukraine, sad during a morning briefing.

He also mentioned that all the UXOs are destroyed at special site located at 10 km from the Balaklia.
















***************
http://www.mil.gov.ua/en/news/2017/03/29/ato-news-enemy-uses-forbidden-weapons/

According to the ATO HQ press centre, the Russian occupational troops keep on shelling the ATO positions using the weaponry forbidden by the Minsk agreements.

The enemy used 125 mm gun, 122 mm artillery, and 82 mm mortars against the ATO positions near Vodyane, Shyrokyne, and Zenit.

According to preliminary data, there are no casualties among civil population.

*************

http://www.interfax.com/newsinf.asp?id=744143

KYIV. March 29 (Interfax) - The Ukrainian Foreign Ministry said it is outraged by the Russian court's decision to arrest former prime minister Arseniy Yatsenyuk in absentia and called for international pressure on Russia to be increased.

"The absurd accusations of crimes that became the foundation for this decision have nothing to do with reality or common sense," the Ukrainian Foreign Ministry said in a commentary released on Tuesday.

In this regard, the Foreign Ministry stated the deterioration of the justice system in Russia, which, as Kyiv believes, persecutes "Ukrainian political figures and ordinary Ukrainians, dozens of which are illegally held in Russian prisons." The ministry also called the situation with Yatsenyuk "an element of a hybrid war" that is being used to take attention away from the real crimes committed on the territory of Ukraine.

"We are calling on the global community to increase pressure on Russia for the purpose of halting aggression against Ukraine and restoring respect for the fundamental norms and principles of international law," the Ukrainian Foreign Ministry said.

The Yessentuki City Court, Stavropol Territory, earlier arrested in absentia Arseniy Yatsenyuk, former prime minister of Ukraine and leader of the party People's Front, granting a request from an investigator from the Main Investigations Department of the Investigative Committee for the Northern Caucasus Federal District.

The investigators had requested Yatsenyuk's arrest in connection with the accusation of participation in an armed group. Yatsenyuk was also accused of premeditated murder with aggravating circumstances and preparations for a crime and attempted crime.

Alexander Bastrykin, the head of the Russian Investigative Committee, said in early September 2015 that Yatsenyuk had fought against the Russian troops in Chechnya in the 1990s as a member of the organization UNA-UNSO, which is banned in Russia.

****************

18:23
Security tightened at foreign embassies, consulates in Ukraine

10:48
LPR reports 13 Ukrainian army attacks in past 24 hours


----------



## ultron

2 Ukrainian servicemen got KIA in Donbas today


----------



## Hindustani78

Avdiyivka's industrial zone amid Donbas war

































https://www.unian.info/war/1849784-...bas-in-over-80-enemy-attacks-in-past-day.html

The situation remains tense in the zone of the Anti-Terrorist Operation, with 83 enemy shellings of positions of the Ukrainian Armed Forces recorded over the past day, according to the ATO Headquarters. 





Russian occupation forces use weaponry of over 100mm caliber, in violation of the existing agreements, the Ukrainian military report.

"On the Mariupol line, strongpoints near Shyrokine, Hnutove and Vodiane were shelled with 122 mm artillery systems. Russian mercenaries also fired 120mm mortars at positions near Hnutove, and 82mm mortars, large-caliber machine guns and grenade launchers – at Maryinka, Vodiane and Pavlopil. An enemy tank fired at positions near Vodiane, while IFV weapons were used against Ukrainian marines deployed in Shyrokine. Enemy snipers were active near Hnutove and Vodiane," the HQ reported.


In the Donetsk direction, near Troyitske, the enemy used 152mm artillery. Strongpoints of Ukrainian troops near Avdiyivka, Troyitske, and Luhanske were shelled with 120mm mortars, while defenders of Opytne, Avdiyivka, and Kamianka were shelled with 82mm mortars. In Troyitske, an enemy tank opened fire, and an IFV – in Luhanske. Strongpoints near Kamianka and Nevelske were fired upon with large-caliber machine guns and grenade launchers of various types. 

On the Luhansk line, near the village of Kalinovo-Popasna, the use by the enemy of a 122mm artillery was spotted. 120mm mortars, IFV weapons, and grenade launchers of various types were used by the enemy against Ukrainian positions near Krymske. The enemy also fired large-caliber machine guns and grenade launchers at positions near Stanytsia Luhanska and Novo-Oleksandrivka.

"Over the past day, two Ukrainian troops were killed in action and another three were wounded," the ATO press center reported. ATO forces returned fire to suppress the enemy's fire activity.

**************
https://www.unian.info/war/1850106-electricity-down-in-avdiyivka-water-supplies-suspended.html
As UNIAN reported earlier, a 110 kV high-voltage transmission line was damaged on March 29 amid fighting, leading to a suspension of power supplies to some 22,000 residents of Avdiyivka, the local coke plant, and Donetsk filtering station – provided of water supplies.
*****************

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/412712.html
Over 20 civilians have been killed in the special operation zone in eastern Ukraine since the beginning of this year, OSCE Special Monitoring Mission (SMM) Principal Deputy Chief Monitor Alexander Hug in Ukraine said.

The past week saw seven casualties resulting from the conflict; the total casualty toll since the beginning of 2017 is 116, including 21 killed and 95 injured, Hug said at a briefing in Kyiv on Thursday.

This would not have happened, if there were no weapons there, Hug said.

*****************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/412703.html
The number of ceasefire violation instances on the Donbas contact line has risen by 60% over the past week, Alexander Hug, first deputy head of the Organization for Security and Co-operation in Europe Special Monitoring Mission (OSCE SMM) in Ukraine, said on Thursday.

The OSCE SMM registered 60% growth in the number of cases of ceasefire violation: in all, there have been 3,930 mortar, artillery and rocket explosions over the past week, up from 1,595 during the previous week, Hug said at a news briefing in Kyiv.

*****************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/412729.html
Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko says he has instructed the Ukrainian Armed Forces General Staff and the Defense Ministry to cease fire in Donbas starting from April 1.

"I've given all the necessary commands to the General Staff and the defense minister," Poroshenko said when asked by Interfax-Ukraine whether the Ukrainian military is ready to implement the agreements achieved in Minsk.



*****************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/412623.html
The Ukrainian military stands ready to fulfill the Minsk Agreements and observe a ceasefire in Donbas but will respond appropriately in the event of a threat to the lives of the troops or takeover of territories, Ukrainian Defense Minister Stepan Poltorak said.

"We are ready to fulfill the agreements. However, if there is a threat to our positions or the lives of our troops, we will not keep silent but will take measures to prevent the takeover of our territories or the death of our troops," Poltorak said at a joint news briefing with Georgian Defense Minister Levan Izoria in Kyiv on Thursday.

*************
March 30, 2017*

20:07
Kyiv reports four soldiers hurt in Donbas fighting

19:08
LPR reports readiness for disengagement in Stanytsia Luhanska on April 6, hope that attempts will be successful

15:03
Ukrainian army reports 83 attacks on its positions in Donbas in past 24 hours


----------



## Hindustani78

Today, around 08:30, a vehicle exploded in the residential area of Mariupol, killing an operative of the SBU Security Service of Ukraine, Colonel Oleksandr Haraberyush, the security agency’s press service reported. Police deem the incident a terrorist act.




















































https://www.unian.info/war/1851894-...s-in-past-day-hottest-spot-near-luhanske.html

Enemy shellings of the Ukrainian troops in the zone of the Anti-Terrorist Operation continued in the past day, with 69 attacks of the Russian-occupation forces recorded on the position of the Ukrainian Armed Forces, ATO Headquarters wrote on Facebook. 

"The Donetsk direction remains the epicenter of hostilities, with the settlement of Luhanske being the hottest spot over the past 24 hours, where Ukraine troops were fired upon with 122mm artillery, 120mm and 82mm mortars, IFVs, grenade launchers, and large-caliber machine guns. The enemy also fired 120mm and 82mm mortars on positions near Troyitske and Kamianka," the report reads. 

According to the headquarters, an enemy tank fired on the defenders of Avdiyivka, while an IFV hit the strongpoints of Ukrainian troops in the area of Opytne. Grenade launchers were fired at positions near Zaitseve, and large-caliber machine guns – at the defenders of Nevelske."

In the Mariupol direction, the enemy fired 82mm mortars at Ukraine positions in the area of Maryinka, Krasnohorivka, and Pavlopil, while the enemy's IFV fired on the defenders of Maryinka and Shyrokine.

Russian-terrorist forces fired grenade launchers and large-caliber machine guns near Vodiane, Pavlopil, Maryinka, and Krasnohorivka. Enemy snipers were active near Novotroyitske," it was reported.

******************

**************

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/412925.html
Over the past day, the militants carried out 69 shelling attacks on the positions of the Ukrainian Armed Forces in the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) zone, as a result of which two Ukrainian servicemen were killed, nine wounded and four injured, the press center of the ATO headquarters has reported.

The greatest number of bombardments fell on the Donetsk sector. The militants fired on Luhanske from artillery of 122 mm caliber, 120 mm and 82 mm mortars, weapons of the infantry combat vehicles, grenade launchers and heavy machine guns. Troyitske and Kamyanka were shelled from mortars of 120 mm and 82 mm caliber, Avdiyivka - from tanks, Opytne was attacked by the infantry combat vehicle armament, Zaitseve - from grenade launchers, and Nevelske with the use of large-caliber machine guns.

In the Mariupol sector, 82-mm mortar shells fired on Maryinka, Krasnohorivka and Pavlopil. Maryinka and Shyrokyne were shelled by militants with the help of armored vehicles, grenade launchers and machine guns were used to fire on Vodiane, Pavlopil, Maryinka, Krasnohorivka. The enemy's snipers attacked the vicinity of Novotroyitske.

In the Luhansk sector, the militants fired on Troyitske from 120 mm mortar shells, Novo-Oleksandrivka suffered from mortars of 82 mm caliber. Stanytsia Luhanska, Troyitske, Valuiske, Popasna and Novozvanivka were shelled by grenade launchers, Valuiske was attacked by the adversary's large-caliber machine guns.

"In view of the serious fire activity of the enemy, Ukrainian servicemen repeatedly returned fire," a message posted on the Facebook page of the press center of ATO headquarters, says.

*************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/412983.html

Japan will provide $3.9 million to support people and communities affected by the conflict in eastern Ukraine, Japanese Ambassador to Ukraine Shigeki Sumi has said.

"I am pleased to announce that from April 2017 to March 2018, the Japanese government will allocate $4 million through the UN and the Red Cross in Ukraine for the recovery of Ukraine's east," he said at a press conference in Kyiv on Friday.

In particular, $1.01 million will be allocated through the United Nations Development Program for the economic recovery and restoration of critical infrastructure in the eastern regions of Ukraine, another $1.27 million for the restoration and development of peace. Some $0.97 million will be allocated through the International Organization for Migration for the restoration of unity and support for small businesses in local communities, which are affected by the conflict in Donbas. Some $0.87 million will be allocated through UNICEF for the development of the education sector in the government-controlled areas of Donetsk and Luhansk regions and the rest of the money will go to other projects.

Ukraine's Deputy Prime Minister - Minister of Regional Development, Construction, Housing and Utility Services Hennadiy Zubko thanked Japan for its constant support of projects in Ukraine.

***************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/413010.html
A press release issued on Friday by Ukraine's Foreign Ministry said the meeting took place in Brussels. During the talks, the sides discussed intensified fighting in eastern Ukraine and provocations by the Russian Federation and militant groups, who seized Ukrainian enterprises in occupied areas and introduced Russian rubles as the currency for occupied areas, as well as the introduction of quasi-tax and banking systems.

Klimkin said Russian steps are tantamount to deliberate violations of the Minsk agreements and urged the EU to respond immediately. He also expressed hope that EU procedures for granting Ukrainian visa-free travel to Europe would be completed in the near future, along with the ratification process of the EU-Ukraine Association agreement

The sides also discussed the timetable for further bilateral dialogue, including preparations for the Ukraine-EU summit scheduled for 2017.

***************


----------



## Hindustani78

The Kremlin found a way to "write off" thousands of pieces of military hardware and countless ammunition Russia has been regularly delivering to Donbas militants, according to MP Dmytro Tymchuk, who is also a coordinator Information Resistance online community. 






The data on Russian stockpiles of weapons can be found in international reporting as they had been open at the times "when the Russian Federation still posed as a civilized state," Tymchuk said.


According to the Ukrainian MP, the Russian defense ministry has scheduled a large-scale write-off of weapons. As reported in the explanatory note to the draft amendments to Russian President’s Decree No. 775, until 2021, they plan to cut for scrap or otherwise dispose of 9,900 armored vehicles, 21,500 missile and artillery pieces, 7 million small arms, and 150 million units of ammunition.

"There is no doubt that a large part of these weapons and ammunition have already been "disposed of" or scheduled for being "written-off" in the Ukrainian Donbass, " Tymchuk noted.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1854694-...as-amid-37-attacks-on-ukraine-on-april-1.html

Russia's hybrid military forces on Saturday, April 1, continued provocations in Donbas and mounted 37 attacks on Ukrainian positions despite recent agreements reached by the Trilateral Contact Group in Minsk on a ceasefire along the entire contact line from 00:00 local time on the same day, according to the press center of the Ukrainian Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 






"Despite armed provocations by the enemy, Ukrainian servicemen have strictly been adhering to the ceasefire regime and have not fired back. Four Ukrainian defenders were wounded in action (WIA)," the ATO HQ said.

The Mariupol sector saw most of the attacks on the Ukrainian positions.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1854989-...inian-soldiers-in-donbas-younger-than-20.html





Chief of the General Staff of the Armed Forces of Ukraine Viktor Muzhenko says that his decision to replace Ukrainian soldiers in Donbas who are younger than 20 has been supported by a dozen out of the 700 who are now participating in the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) in the east of Ukraine. 

21:55, 02 April 2017 

"I'll tell you how patriotic the youth are. I've decided to replace all the 700 Ukrainian servicemen in the ATO zone who are younger than 20. The result is: 11 have agreed, the rest have remained," he wrote on Facebook on Sunday, April 2. As UNIAN reported earlier, the number of Ukrainian soldiers who were killed during the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) in Donbas as of November 21, 2016, was 2,145 men, according to the Ukrainian Defense Ministry.

*****************
https://www.unian.info/war/1855284-ukraine-reports-over-30-attacks-in-donbas-1-wia-in-last-day.html
Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 32 times in the past 24 hours with one Ukrainian soldier reported as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 





The enemy was most active in the Mariupol sector, using 120mm mortars, grenade launchers of various systems, heavy machine guns and small arms on the Ukrainian Marines' positions near the village of Pavlopil. The militants also fired 82mm mortars, grenade launchers, heavy machine guns and small arms on the defenders of the town of Krasnohorivka. Additionally, provocative fire from grenade launchers, machine guns and small arms was recorded near the villages of Vodiane, Shyrokyne, and Chermalyk.

The largest number of militant attacks in the Donetsk sector was registered near the town of Avdiyivka whose defenders came under fire from 82mm mortars, grenade launchers of various systems and heavy machine guns. The Russian occupation forces also used grenade launchers to shell the defenders of the villages of Zaitseve and Troyitske, and Butivka coal mine. Furthermore, heavy machine guns were used to fire on the Ukrainian positions near the villages of Kamianka and Opytne. A sniper was also active near Troyitske.


In the Luhansk sector, the invaders fired automatic grenade launchers on the Ukrainian fortified positions near the village of Krymske, as well as small arms on the defenders of the villages of Valuiske and Stanytsia Luhanska. 

Despite armed enemy provocations, the Ukrainian servicemen were strictly observing the ceasefire regime and did not fire back.

***************
https://www.unian.info/war/1855664-...donbas-possible-disengagement-on-april-6.html





The disengagement of forces near the village of Stanytsia Luhanska scheduled for April 6 may take place in case of full compliance with the ceasefire regime by the militants, Chepurnoy said, Channel 112 Ukraine reported.

"There has been a certain positive trend. There were 37 attacks on April 1 and 32 attacks on April 2. The number and intensity of shelling incidents are decreasing, the frequency of the use of heavy systems is on the decline. Perhaps, on April 6, we will reach a milestone that there will be no shelling at all and the forces will be able to disengage normally," Chepurnoy said. 

As UNIAN reported earlier, Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 32 times in the past 24 hours with one Ukrainian soldier reported as wounded in action.

***************
https://www.unian.info/war/1856131-...another-serviceman-in-donbas-by-accident.html

A Ukrainian soldier has shot another serviceman in the Donbas conflict zone as a result of careless handling of weapons, according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters.

A serviceman has shot another soldier today in a military unit whose personnel are carrying out combat missions in the ATO zone. According to preliminary reports, the tragedy occurred due to careless handling of weapons," it said in a report on Facebook on Monday, April 3. "The circumstances of the event are being clarified. 

Representatives of the military law enforcement service, the military prosecutor's office and the National Police are working on the scene," the ATO HQ said.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1858666-ukraine-reports-2-kias-5-wias-in-past-24-hours.html

Two Ukrainian soldiers were killed and five were wounded in fighting in eastern Ukraine in the past 24 hours, according to a Ukrainian defense ministry spokesman. 

"There were two killed in action (KIA) and another five wounded in action (WIA)," Defense Ministry speaker for Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) issues Oleksandr Motuzianyk said at a briefing in Kyiv on Tuesday, April 4, an UNIAN correspondent reported. 

As UNIAN reported earlier, Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 48 times in the past 24 hours.

************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/413692.html
President of Ukraine Petro Poroshenko has said that the Russian side hasn't observed the ceasefire regime in Donbas for a single day since April 1.

"Today the chief of the General Staff and the defense minister reported me that the Russian side did not observe the ceasefire regime for a single day," he said at a press conference after talks with Latvian President Raimonds Vejonis in Riga on Tuesday.

"I am grateful to our European partners who are ready to extend sanctions against Russia in case the latter fails to demonstrate its readiness to cease fire and to implement the security package," the Ukrainian president said.

Vejonis regretted that the April 1 ceasefire deal for Donbas had been marred. "We were happy to hear about the agreement to cease fire in Donbas on April 1, yet we are disappointed that bombardments in Donbas continue and people are dying," he said, answering an Interfax-Ukraine question.

The agreements are not being implemented although the truce and the withdrawal of heavy weapons are important factors in the fulfillment of the Minsk Agreements, Vejonis said. "It is very important to ensure that Russia participates in this dialogue and demonstrates constructive behavior in order to resolve this conflict. Latvia and the international community hope that Russia will actively participate in the dialogue in order to stop the bloodshed in Donbas," the Latvian president said.

It was agreed at the March 29 meeting of the Trilateral Contact Group for Donbas in Minsk to cease fire in the conflict zone on April 1.

Ukraine is grateful to its partners in the EU and international partners for the continuation of the policy of sanctions against the country-aggressor, the Russian Federation, due to the non-fulfillment of the Minsk agreements, as stated by President Petro Poroshenko.

“I am grateful to our European partners that they are ready to demonstrate continuation of sanctions against Russia as an efficient mechanism to motivate Russia to adhere to the commitments undertaken with the signature of the Minsk agreements in case Russia does not demonstrate willingness to cease fire and introduce the security package,” Petro Poroshenko said during the joint press conference with President of Latvia Raimonds Vējonis.

The Head of State emphasized that Russia and pro-Russian militants do not fulfill the Minsk agreements and keep on violating the new ones, particularly the ceasefire regime declared at the initiative of Ukraine on April 1 on the eve of Easter.

“Unfortunately, there has been not a single day of compliance with this regime by the Russian party. On April 1 and 2 we saw some reduction in the use of heavy artillery and mortars. Unfortunately, yesterday we saw a drastic escalation — the number of attacks, in relation to April 1 and 2 increased 3 times. One Ukrainian soldier was killed. Small arms are also actively used,” Petro Poroshenko said. At the same time, Ukraine has a responsible attitude to the ceasefire regime and on the eve of April 1, the Minister of Defense and the Chief of the General Staff received clear instructions to strictly comply with the ceasefire regime.

The President informed that yesterday during his conversation with Chancellor of Germany Angela Merkel and President of France François Hollande, it was agreed to coordinate the agenda for the Normandy format.

“We have agreed to initiate and offer the agenda for the summit in the Normandy format where we should resolutely demand the implementation of the Minsk agreements, discuss the roadmap of the Minsk agreements and implementation of this process,” the President said.

“Everyone was happy to hear that there was an agreement to establish peace in Donbas on April 1. However, we regret that the shelling is continued and people still die. Latvia and the international community hope that Russia will be an active participant of negotiations aimed to stop the bloodshed in Donbas,” the President of Latvia noted.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/414078.html

The Russian Federation has concentrated about 43,000 servicemen along the Ukrainian border, First Deputy Defense Minister of Ukraine Ivan Rusnak has said.

"On the territory of the Russian Federation, in the immediate vicinity of the Ukrainian border, there are currently deployed military units of the Russian Federation with more than 18,000 servicemen, 1,380 tanks and infantry fighting vehicles, about 300 artillery systems and Grad MLRS, 700 combat helicopters and aircraft, and 24 warships," he said during a meeting of the Ukraine-NATO interparliamentary council in Kyiv on Wednesday.

Rusnak informed that the Russian authorities are increasing the militarization of Crimea - the number of Russian troops in combat units on the peninsula is about 24,000 persons.


In addition, he said, the Russian military contingent of 1,000 people in the Trans-Dniester region of Moldova "can be used at any time to attack our territory."

The deputy minister said Russian authorities had formed two army corps numbering 36,000 people in the territory of Luhansk and Donetsk regions. The number of Russian regular units on the territories of Donbas that are not controlled by Kyiv amounts to 2,900 people.

"Russia is testing new ways and forms of combat operations and new weapons in Ukraine," the representative of the Defense Ministry said.

Rusnak did not rule out that the territory of Belarus "can also be used for invasion." He recalled that the plan of Russian-Belarusian military drills 'West-2017' provides for a large-scale redeploying of troops from Russia to Belarus using about 4,000 railway cars.

"Such large-scale movements can testify to Russia's plans to transfer a significant part of its personnel to Belarus and deploy a large-scale paramilitary group there. It is possible that Russia can use the military exercises for the next provocations on the territory of Ukraine and the Baltic states," Rusnak said.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1862384-ukraine-reports-2-wias-amid-29-enemy-attacks-in-last-day.html

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 29 times in the past 24 hours with two Ukrainian soldiers reported as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

The enemy was most active near the Ukrainian-held strategic port city of Mariupol. In particular, 82mm mortars, grenade launchers of various systems and heavy machine guns were used to attack the Ukrainian positions near the town of Krasnohorivka. The Ukrainian fortified positions near the villages of Pavlopil and Vodiane came under fire from grenade launchers and heavy machine guns. The militants also fired grenade launchers and small arms on the defenders of the town of Maryinka. Moreover, enemy snipers were active near Krasnohorivka, and the villages of Novotroyitske and Vodiane.

In the Donetsk sector, the largest number of violations was recorded near the town of Avdiyivka whose defenders were repeatedly attacked with 82mm mortars, grenade launchers of various systems and heavy machine guns. The Russian occupation forces also used machine guns and small arms against the defenders of the villages of Zaitseve and Pisky, which were also under sniper fire. 

In the Luhansk sector, the militants used proscribed 120mm mortars to shell the Ukrainian positions near the village of Syze and anti-tank grenade launchers to attack the defenders of the village of Novo-Oleksandrivka. Despite armed provocations, the Ukrainian army strictly observed the ceasefire and did not fire back.

*************
https://www.unian.info/war/1862899-...ed-near-its-mini-uav-in-occupied-luhansk.html
The OSCE Special Monitoring Mission (SMM) to Ukraine has reported small-arms shots near its mini unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) in the Russian-occupied city of Luhansk. 

Around 14:00 of April 5, the SMM observed, in violation of the respective withdrawal line, heavy weapons moving in the vicinity of an aerodrome in Luhansk – 1.2km north of the road M04," the OSCE SMM said in its spot report on Thursday, April 6. "At 16:30, an SMM patrol of four monitors in two armored vehicles arrived at a location 200m west of the aerodrome, in the south-eastern outskirts of "LPR"-controlled Luhansk city, to conduct a flight of its mini unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) in the area."

The OSCE added that at 16:40, the SMM launched its mini-UAV. At around 16:42, while the UAV was about 650m east of the patrol's position, the SMM heard two bursts of small-arms fire (a total of 10-20 shots in the duration of 30 seconds), 1km east of the patrol's position. The SMM immediately flew the UAV back, and at 16:44, the UAV landed normally, without any evident damage. Shortly after, the SMM left the area. No SMM members were injured or UAV damaged. The SMM informed the Joint Centre for Control and Co-ordination about the incident and requested that it follow up. 

"During its flight in the area, the UAV spotted three MLRS (BM-21 Grad, 122mm), five towed howitzers (2A65 Msta-B, 152mm), seven self-propelled howitzers (2S1 Gvozdika, 122mm), seven tanks (T-72) – all in violation of the respective withdrawal lines – as well as seven infantry fighting vehicles (BMP-2), 13 armored personnel carriers (five BTR-70, one BTR-80, seven MTLB, one of those mounted with anti-aircraft gun), six military-type trucks, and at least 35 men in military-style clothes," the OSCE said.

***************************


----------



## ultron

more than 3395 Ukrainian soldiers killed in Donbas so far

http://memorybook.org.ua/


----------



## ultron

more than 3405 Ukrainian soldiers killed in Donbas so far

http://memorybook.org.ua/


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1864704-ukraine-reports-almost-50-enemy-attacks-5-wias-in-last-day.html

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 48 times in the past 24 hours with five Ukrainian soldiers reported as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 


The enemy was most active near the port city of Mariupol where proscribed 120mm mortars, grenade launchers of various systems and infantry fighting vehicles were used to shell on the Ukrainian defenders of the village of Novotroyitske. The militants also fired 82mm mortars, grenade launchers and heavy machine guns on the Ukrainian positions near the town of Krasnohorivka. Grenade launchers of various systems, heavy machine guns and small arms were used to attack the Ukrainian Marines near the villages of Pavlopil and Hnutove. Additionally, the Russian occupation forces opened fire from infantry fighting vehicles, machine guns and small arms on the defenders of the villages of Shyrokyne and Vodiane, as well as heavy machine guns and small arms on the Ukrainian positions near the village of Lebedynske. Furthermore, enemy snipers were active near Pavlopil.


The largest number of violations in the Donetsk sector was recorded near the town of Avdiyivka whose defenders were attacked with 120mm mortars, grenade launchers of various systems and heavy machine guns. 

The invaders fired 82mm mortars and heavy machine guns on the Ukrainian fortified positions near the village of Pisky. Grenade launchers and heavy machine guns were used near Butivka coal mine and the village of Troyitske. Moreover, the enemy fired heavy machine guns and small arms on the Ukrainian positions near the villages of Novozvanivka and Verkhniotoretske. 

In the Luhansk sector, the Russian-backed militants used grenade launchers to shell the defenders of the village of Krymske, as well as heavy machine guns to fire on the Ukrainian fortified positions near the village of Stanytsia Luhanska.

********************
https://www.unian.info/war/1865431-us-soldiers-ukrainian-forces-train-to-hold-ground-media.html

U.S. soldiers recently guided a battalion of Ukrainian infantrymen through a 55-day training rotation that culminated in live-fire defensive maneuvers designed to help Ukrainian troops "hold ground" in battle, according to Stars and Stripes. 






The exercise was among the most intensive since U.S. troops began picking up the pace of training in western Ukraine. A battle with pro-Russian separatists in that country's east has entered its third year, Stars and Stripes reported. 

A team of Oklahoma National Guard troops are the latest American advisers to rotate to Ukraine. U.S. European Command's top officer said just last week that lethal aid for government forces should be on the table. 

"We want them to come up and be able to work with us as equal partners on the battlefield," U.S. Army 1st Sgt. John Workman, who helps mentor Ukrainian forces, said in a statement. 

For three years, U.S. Army Europe has been leading an effort to bolster the capability of Ukraine's armed forces. The effort, initially focused on developing the country's national guard, has been expanded to include the training of regular active-duty forces. Many of the Ukrainian soldiers who have been trained have gone on to take part in combat operations in eastern Ukraine, where separatists and government forces duel on an almost daily basis. 

A cease-fire brokered by the West and Russia has largely been ignored, and in recent weeks the fighting has intensified.


Besides training, the U.S. has provided a wide range of non-lethal military aid to Ukraine, such Humvees and radars to identify incoming artillery fire. U.S. officials have debated whether to add "lethal aid" to the mix, a move that would risk an escalation on the battlefield. 

"I personally believe that we need to consider lethal defensive weapons for Ukraine," Gen. Curtis Scaparrotti, the senior U.S. military commander in Europe, told Congress last week. "They're fighting a very lethal, tough enemy; it's a Russian proxy … and the Russians provide some of their newest equipment there in order to test it."

During the recent round of training, which concluded March 29, Ukrainian forces fired from combat vehicles, launched mortars and heavy artillery, lighting up the sprawling training ground in the Ukrainian countryside.

The drills involved the Ukrainian army's 1st Battalion, 28th Mechanized Infantry Brigade. During their rotation at the Yavoriv training center, Ukrainian soldiers practiced direct and indirect fires, marksmanship and coordinated company-level movements.

Ukrainian troops also worked on conducting reconnaissance operations to help them identify targets for larger artillery strikes. 

"Their unit cohesion and ability to work as a team is exponentially improving every day," said 1st Lt. Brendon Galvin, a platoon leader with the Oklahoma National Guard's 179th Infantry Regiment.

*********************

The Ukrainian party of JCCC states that despite the alleged readiness of the illegal armed formations to withdraw forces and weaponry at the site No.1 Stanytsya Luhanska about which the RF media reported on April 6, militants just wanted to charge the Ukrainian party in non-observance of the Minsk agreements.

On April 6, at 08:05 — 08:40 p.m. militants shelled the site No.1 using heavy machinegun, AGS and small arms.

This fact shows that militants have violated the withdrawal of forces and weaponry at the mentioned site.

*************
http://www.interfax.com/newsinf.asp?pg=2&id=746674

April 07, 2017 19:42

*Plants in DPR to start working full-scale as early as next week - DPR leader*
ZUGRESS (Donetsk region). April 7 (Interfax) - Several metallurgical and other industrial facilities in the self-proclaimed Donetsk People's Republic (DPR) will start working full-scale next week, DPR leader Alexander Zakharchenko said.

"All the appropriate contracts have been signed. Next week the first shipment of raw materials will arrive and it will allow starting the first metal at Yenakiyeve Metallurgical Plant. Since it is going to start operating, the interrelated plants start working," Zakharchenko told reporters in summing up the results of the first month of the plants' operation under external management of the DPR authorities.

All those employed at the plants are paid their wages as scheduled, in Russian rubles, he added.

No notable acts of sabotage have taken place since the external management was introduced for the businesses of Ukrainian jurisdiction, Zakharchenko said.

"Basically, we were able to avoid big acts of sabotage at the enterprises, although there were some attempts," Zakharchenko said.

**********************
http://www.interfax.com/newsinf.asp?pg=5&id=746570

STANYTSIA LUHANSKA (Luhansk region). April 7 (Interfax) - The Donbas conflicting sides have been unsuccessfully trying to disengage forces and hardware on the last pilot site, Stanytsia Luhanska, for the second day in a row, self-proclaimed Luhansk People's Republic (LPR) militia department chief Mikhail Filipponenko told reporters.

"The Ukrainian side once again did not confirm its readiness to pull back, thus thwarting another attempt at disengaging forces and hardware," Filipponenko said.

He assured reporters that the LPR had covered its part of the road to meet the disengagement commitments.

"The LPR has complied with every norm and every requirement set for the disengagement of forces and hardware. Yet Ukraine did not respond to the white flare signaling the LPR's readiness to disengage," he said.

It was reported via the Joint Center for Control and Coordination (JCCC) that the Ukrainian side was not going to disengage, he said.

"Today we have again borne witness to the non-fulfillment of obligations by Ukraine," Filipponenko said.

Kyiv said on Thursday that forces and hardware could be disengaged only if a ceasefire held for seven days.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/society/1866326-ukraine-announces-large-scale-air-defense-drills.html
This year, large-scale exercises of Ukraine’s air defense units have been scheduled, according to the General Staff of the Armed Forces of Ukraine. 






"Today, Ukraine’s main forces to deter the enemy [attacking] from the air are the anti-aircraft missile forces," the General Staff wrote on Facebook. “

In 2016, after a long break, our S-300Ps (anti-aircraft missile systems) started firing again. Our plans for 2017 are more ambitious," the statement reads.

According to Major-General Dmytro Karpenko, Chief of the Air Defense Missile Forces, this year, priority will be given to live fire exercises. "More specifically, we plan to hold an even more ambitious event than last year.

I am talking about live fire drills for the Buk-M1 combined air defense missile regiment and S-300P air defense missile divisions. S300P divisions will be spearheaded in the exercise area, with their regular weaponry and military equipment. Of course, the environment will be more realistic, which is the main task," Karpenko said.

*****************
https://www.unian.info/war/1866899-ukraine-reports-5-wias-amid-43-enemy-attacks-in-last-day.html

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 43 times in the past 24 hours with five Ukrainian soldiers reported as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

The largest number of violations was recorded near the port city of Mariupol. In particular, 120mm mortars, grenade launchers, heavy machine guns and infantry fighting vehicles were used to attack the defenders of the village of Novohryhorivka, as well as 82mm mortars, grenade launchers of various systems, heavy machine guns and a sniper fire near the town of Krasnohorivka. The Ukrainian fortified positions near the town of Maryinka came under fire from 82mm mortars and small arms. The militants also fired anti-tank grenade launchers and heavy machine guns on the Ukrainian positions near the villages of Vodiane, Shyrokyne and Berezove. Additionally, heavy machine guns were used near the village of Chermalyk, as well as infantry fighting vehicles and a sniper fire against the defenders of the village of Novotroyitske. Moreover, the Ukrainian Marines near the villages of Hnutove and Talakivka came under fire from small arms.


In the Donetsk sector, the Russian occupation forces fired 82mm mortars and grenade launchers of various systems toward the Ukrainian fortified positions near the town of Avdiyivka and the village of Verkhniotoretske. The enemy also used heavy machine guns and small arms to shell the Ukrainian positions near the village of Kamianka. 

Furthermore, the enemy used anti-tank grenade launchers against the defenders of the villages of Pisky and Zaitseve, as well as infantry fighting vehicles near the village of Opytne. In the Luhansk sector, the invaders fired grenade launchers on the defenders of the villages of Katerynivka and Stanytsia Luhanska, as well as heavy machine guns near the village of Krymske. 

Despite armed provocations, the Ukrainian army strictly observed the ceasefire and did not fire back.

***************


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1867584-...krainian-wias-in-past-24-hours-in-donbas.html


*The militants increased the number of shellings to 59 over the past day, targeting positions of the Armed Forces of Ukraine, the press center of the Anto-Terrorist Operation Headquarters reports. *


Over the past day, four Ukrainian soldiers were wounded in action, according to the report. The Primorske direction remains the epicenter of hostilities. The enemy mortared Ukrainian marines stationed in Shyrokine with 120mm and 82mm shells, also using large-caliber machine guns. 

In Vodiane, 82mm shells landed from mortars and automatic grenade launchers. 82mm mortars, grenade launchers and heavy machine guns were fired at the defenders of Maryinka.

"The enemy opened fire from grenade launchers of various types and large-caliber machine guns on strong points near Krasnohorivka, Hnutove and Pavlopil. IFV and anti-tank grenade launchers were fired at defenders of Novohryhoryivka. Positions near Novotroyitske were fired on from machine guns and small arms. 

In the vicinity of Berezove, the enemy used large-caliber machine guns against our troops," the press center reported. On the Donetsk line, the enemy opened fire from APCs, 120mm and 82mm mortars at the defenders of Verkhnetoretske. 120 mm mortars, grenade launchers, heavy machine guns and IFV-installed arms fired at Ukrainian strongpoints in the area of Pisky.

"82-caliber mortars, grenade launchers of various types, and machine guns of large calibers were used against the defenders of Avdiyivka and Troyitske. Grenade launchers and machine guns were fired at the defenders of Kamianka and Butivka mine. The enemy also fired large-caliber machine guns at the defenders of Opytne," reads the report. Anti-tank grenade launchers and small arms were fired at Ukrianian troops near Novhorodske and Luhanske. In the areas of Pisky, Zaitseve and Troyitske, the enemy snipers were active. 

On the Luhansk line, the enemy fired automatic grenade launchers on Ukrainian positions near Novo-Oleksandrivka, and small arms – on strong points near Donets. 

As UNIAN reported earlier, there were 43 shellings of Ukrainian positions in the previous day. Five troops of the Armed Forces of Ukraine were wounded.


************************

09:30
DPR reports over 50 Ukrainian shell attacks in past 24 hours


----------



## Hindustani78

* https://www.unian.info/war/1868279-ukraine-reports-2-wias-amid-44-enemy-attacks-in-last-day.html*


*Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 44 times in the past 24 hours with two Ukrainian soldiers reported as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. *

The largest number of violations was recorded in the Mariupol sector. "Here, near the village of Novotroyitske, the enemy opened fire from 120mm mortars, anti-tank grenade launchers and infantry fighting vehicles on our defenders." The Ukrainian soldiers in the villages of Vodiane and Lebedynske, and the town of Krasnohorivka came under fire from grenade launchers various systems and heavy machine guns," the report says.

The militants also fired grenade launchers on the Ukrainian fortified positions near the villages of Hnutove and Novohnativka, as well as heavy machine guns in the vicinity of the villages of Pavlopil and Novomykhailivka. "The enemy used infantry fighting vehicles and small arms against the Ukrainian defenders of the village of Shyrokyne. Infantry fighting vehicles opened fire near the village of Novohryhorivka, while small arms were fired at the defenders of the villages of Talakivka and Chermalyk," the headquarters said.


In the Donetsk sector, the Russian occupation forces fired anti-tank grenade launchers and heavy machine guns on the defenders of the town of Avdiyivka and Butivka coal mine, as well as anti-tank grenade launchers and small arms on the defenders of the villages of Verkhniotoretske and Zaitseve. Additionally, enemy snipers were active near the village of Pisky. 

On the Luhansk line, the invaders fired 82mm mortar shells, launched grenades and fired heavy machine guns on the Ukrainian strong points near the village of Novozvanivka. "The defenders of the villages of Troyitske, Krymske and Stanytsia Luhanska were attacked with grenade launchers of various types and heavy machine guns. Moreover, the defenders of the village of Novotoshkivske came under fire from heavy machine guns," the ATO headquarters said.
*************


----------



## Hindustani78

Kozak 5 armored vehicle put in service with UA National Guard















**************

https://www.unian.info/war/1870194-...ds-howitzers-tanks-near-occupied-luhansk.html

Monitors from the OSCE Special Monitoring Mission (SMM) to Ukraine have reported they spotted proscribed weapons in Russian-occupied areas in Donbas on the weekend; they included multiple rocket launchers, howitzers, as well as tanks, according to an update. 

"In violation of the respective withdrawal lines in areas not controlled by the government, the SMM saw on April 7 three multiple-launch rocket systems (MLRS) (BM-21 Grad, 122mm) near Khrustalnyi (formerly Krasnyi Luch, 56km south-west of Luhansk)," the OSCE SMM said in a report based on information received as of 19:30 local time on April 9, 2017. 

"On both April 8 and 9, the SMM saw seven tanks (T-72), ten towed howitzers (five 2A65 Msta-B, 152mm; and five D-30 Lyagushka, 122mm), seven MLRS (BM-21), and seven self-propelled howitzers (2S1 Gvozdika, 122mm) in the south-eastern outskirts of Luhansk city," it said.

The SMM observed weapons that could not be verified as withdrawn, as their storage does not comply with the criteria set in the October 16, 2015 notification, it said. In non-government controlled areas, the SMM noted as present: 11 self-propelled howitzers (2S1), five MLRS (BM-21), six towed howitzers (D-30) and four anti-tank guns (MT-12 Rapira, 100mm).

The SMM noted as missing: 16 MLRS (BM-21), including four for the first time, three self-propelled howitzers (2S1), including two for the first time, and 12 mortars (11 PM-38, 120mm; and one 2B11 Sani, 120mm).

*****************************

*************


Despite the achieved agreements, the Russian occupational troops keep on violating the ceasefire and using the heavy weaponry.

Near Novotroitske (Mariupol) the enemy used 120 mm and 82 mm mortars, BMP, grenade launchers and heavy machineguns. The attacks resulted in damage of village houses and infrastructure.

According to preliminary information, there are no casualties among local citizens.

















*************

09:53
DPR militia accuses Kyiv of over 60 attacks in past 24 hours

10:31
DPR militia, Kyiv trade accusations of 64 attacks in Donbas in past 24 hours (Part 2)


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1872911-ukraine-reports-5-wias-amid-45-enemy-attacks-in-last-day.html

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 45 times in the past 24 hours with five Ukrainian soldiers reported as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters.


In the Mariupol sector, the enemy fired 82mm mortars, Zu-23-2 anti-aircraft guns, grenade launchers of various systems and heavy machine guns on the defenders of the town of Maryinka. The Ukrainian Marines near the village of Vodiane came under fire from grenade launchers, armored vehicles, and heavy machine guns. The defenders of the village of Novotroyitske were provoked by "harassing" fire from anti-tank grenade launchers. The occupiers also opened fire from infantry fighting vehicles on the Ukrainian Marines near the village of Shyrokyne as well as an armored personnel carrier near the village of Pavlopil.


The Russian occupation forces used heavy machine guns and small arms on the Ukrainian fortified positions near the village of Berezove. Additionally, enemy snipers were active near Vodiane and Novotroyitske, and the towns of Maryinka and Krasnohorivka.


In the Donetsk sector, the invaders fired from 120mm and 82mm mortars and infantry fighting vehicles on the Ukrainian soldiers near the village of Opytne. The defenders of the town of Avdiyivka came under fire from 82mm mortars, grenade launchers of various systems, a Zu-23-2 anti-aircraft gun and heavy machine guns. The militants used 82mm mortars and anti-tank grenade launchers against the Ukrainian military near the village of Verkhniotoretske, as well as a Zu-23-2 anti-aircraft gun and infantry fighting vehicles in the village of Luhanske. Moreover, the enemy shelled grenade launchers of various types and heavy machine guns toward the defenders of the villages of Zaitseve and Pisky, as well as heavy machine guns near the village of Kamianka. Furthermore, infantry fighting vehicles were used near Pisky. 

In the Luhansk sector, the Russian-backed militants opened fire from 120mm mortars and anti-tank grenade launchers on the Ukrainian positions near the village of Krymske, armored personnel carriers and grenade launchers near the village of Novo-Oleksandrivka, as well as grenade launchers of various types on the defenders of the village of Katerynivka.

************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/415475.html
Since the beginning of this year, 69 servicemen of the Armed Forces of Ukraine have been killed, more than 420 injured in the Anti-Terrorist operation (ATO) zone, Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko has said.

"Only in the course of this year 69 soldiers of the Ukrainian Armed Forces have been killed and more than 420 injured as a result of the enemy's shelling," the president said on Wednesday, speaking to the tank brigade during his working trip to the Luhansk region.

He also said that a total of 2,652 Ukrainian servicemen of various security agencies had been killed during the ATO.

***************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/415494.html
President of Ukraine Petro Poroshenko has said that, if necessary, the Ukrainian military are ready to promptly return the disengaged equipment and weapons to their former positions.

"Today, in accordance with the Minsk agreements, large-caliber artillery, tanks and heavy weapons are disengaged from the front line. But all the tank units and other military units are in full combat readiness, and we are now convinced of this," the president said addressing servicemen of the 17th separate tank brigade in the Luhansk region on Wednesday.

According to him, if necessary, all this equipment and weapons "will return to certain places to strengthen our defense borders in the very shortest possible time."

"The 17th tank brigade, which possesses combat skills with solid and glorious military traditions, is not an exception," Poroshenko said.






http://www.mil.gov.ua/en/news/2017/...age-and-willingness-to-give-life-for-ukraine/

In Luhansk region, President Petro Poroshenko met with armor crewmen of a tank unit withdrawn from the touch line pursuant to the Minsk agreements.

Petro Poroshenko emphasized that the AFU bravely and resiliently perform missions of the ATO, defending the frontiers and disrupting invasive plans of the country-aggressor.

The Head of State noted that Ukrainians pay a high price for their independence. Only in 2017, 69 AFU servicemen were killed and over 420 were wounded by enemy attacks. In general, during the ATO, Ukraine lost 2652 warriors from the Armed Forces, Security Service, National Guard, Border Guard, National Police etc.

The attendees honored memory of the Ukrainian warriors and civilians fallen in the war unleashed by the Russian aggressor with a moment of silence.

The Head of State emphasized that the tank units of the Armed Forces of Ukraine have been reborn in fierce battles and are now the main striking force of the land troops. “Today, every Ukrainian military knows well that when armor crewmen stand with him victory is guaranteed,” Petro Poroshenko stressed.

“This a powerful fire fist capable of rebuffing the offensive of the aggressor and breaking through its most complex defense in case of escalation,” the President said.

“Your strength is not only about a solid armor and powerful weaponry, it is about determination, courage and willingness to give life for Ukraine,” the Head of State noted.

Petro Poroshenko emphasized that heavy artillery and tanks have been withdrawn from the frontline pursuant to the Minsk agreements.

At the same time, he emphasized that all tank units are in full combat readiness and will return to the defined locations immediately in case of need for reinforcement of the Ukrainian defense.

The President reminded that he had instructed the Minister of Defense and the Chief of the General Staff to take care of the financial supply: starting from April 1, servicemen on the frontline will receive additional 7.5 thousand hryvnias and those on the second line of defense will have additional 3.5 thousand hryvnias. It was also instructed to improve military housing in places of permanent deployment.

The Head of State is confident that jointly with diplomatic efforts peace and quiet will be returned to the country, as well as Ukrainian sovereignty will be returned to the occupied territories.

The Supreme Commander-in-Chief also heard the report on the operational situation in the ATO area.


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78

Patriarch Filaret sends Easter food to Ukraine army in Donbas




















https://www.unian.info/war/1874779-...ed-in-mortar-attack-on-butivka-coal-mine.html

Russia's hybrid military forces continue violating the ceasefire in Donbas, eastern Ukraine; one Ukrainian soldier has been killed in one of such recent attacks on Butivka coal mine, an abandoned facility, which remains the strongest position of the Ukrainian army near the ruined Donetsk airport.


"A soldier from a mechanized brigade whose unit has been performing tasks in the Donetsk sector has been killed in an attack on the forces of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) near Butivka coal mine, which was mounted by the enemy with the use of 120mm and 82mm mortars," the press center of the ATO Headquarters reported on Wednesday evening.


Since the beginning of Wednesday, April 12, the occupiers have violated the ceasefire 52 times, including with the use of heavy weapons. 

They used 120mm and 82mm mortars to shell Ukrainian positions near the villages of Hnutove and Vodiane in addition to Butivka. The towns of Maryinka and Avdiyivka also came under 82mm mortar fire, it said.
*************
https://www.unian.info/war/1874841-...rises-to-126-ukraines-humanitarian-envoy.html

The representative of Ukraine in the humanitarian subgroup of the Trilateral Contact Group for the peaceful settlement in Donbas, First Deputy Chair of the Verkhovna Rada Iryna Gerashchenko says that the number of Ukrainian hostages in the occupied areas of Donbas has increased to 126 people. 

"Unfortunately, there are already 126 people on the list of hostages that the Security Service provides us with; the number of illegally detained persons has grown as a result of more civilians being reported," Gerashchenko wrote on Facebook following the results of Wednesday’s meeting of the Trilateral Contact Group in Minsk. 

Militants demand that Ukraine hand over more than 600 detainees. Ukraine’s envoy stressed that 30 people among them have no relation to the ATO, and another 60 are not subject to amnesty because they committed "gravest crimes."


In this regard, she said that these were "the most painful issues of discussion." 

Gerashchenko added that among the rest 500 people from the militants’ swap list, several hundred simply do not want to move back to the occupied territories.

"The [representatives of] ORDLO [certain (occupied) areas of Donetsk and Luhansk regions] categorically refused to involve the ICRC and the UN in the process of collecting [evidence of] these refusals, although two months earlier they had discussed and insisted on engaging the UN mission." The Ukrainian side proposed as a compromise to involve in the process of confirming these signatures the office of the human rights commissioner. The process will be monitored by the OSCE, whose mission is directly part of the Minsk process. I very much hope that the process of collecting these signatures will finally begin. Today, these compromise proposals were agreed upon all sides," said Gerashchenko. 

****************
https://www.unian.info/war/1875174-non-combat-losses-two-ukrainian-soldiers-died-in-ato-zone.html

Two Ukrainian soldiers died as a result of inappropriate weapon handling in the Donbas conflict zone, the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters reported on Facebook. 

"Today, on April 13, two servicemen died in military units, where personnel carry out combat missions in the ATO zone in the Donetsk and Mariupol sectors," the report says.

According to preliminary information, the tragedies occurred as a result of a careless handling of weapons.

Circumstances of the tragic incident are being clarified. Representatives of the military service of law and order, the military prosecutor's office, and police are working on the scene. 

"The officials responsible for the accidents will be prosecuted in accordance with the current legislation," the headquarters noted.
***************

https://www.unian.info/war/1875611-...troops-with-soviet-weapons-osint-experts.html

It is noted that the 291st Artillery Brigade of the Southern Military District of the Russian Armed Forces passed through the so-called Rostov-Ukrainian and Syrian "deployments." 

"The fact of resuscitation of samples of Soviet weaponry produced in the 1960-1970s testifies to the problems of the Russian defense industry and the unfavorable situation in the state as a whole," InformNapalm said.


"The Russian military command had to pull out the clumsy and morally obsolete "bones of the Cold War", which are not very effective in modern combat conditions," the volunteers said.

Minister of Defence of Ukraine General of the Army of Ukraine Stepan Poltorak awarded Ukrainian military.

“I think that heroes who were and are at war and demonstrate courage despite their age or other limitations, can receive ranks, should have opportunity to study if they want,” Stepan Poltorak said, “Thank you for your decision to join the army and defend the Motherland.”
















The Ukrainian party of JCCC states that despite agreements achieved by the trilateral contact group on April 12, the illegal armed formations keep on shelling the Ukrainian positions.

As of 03:30 p.m. militants have already launched nine attacks against Vodyane, Talakivka, Opytne, Kateryniv, and Chermalyk using 122 mm artillery, anti-tank missile system, BMP, heavy machineguns and small arms.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1877761-...ain-thing-not-to-leave-own-border-behind.html

Secretary of the National Security and Defense Council (NSDC) of Ukraine Oleksandr Turchynov has said that the ATO (Anti-Terrorist Operation) forces did not surrender one meter of Ukrainian soil over the past year.

"We have no other alternative but to win," Turchynov said in an interview with the BBC. 

"Last year was the first when we did not surrender one meter of our soil. On the contrary, we gained dozens of kilometers," he said. 

"Therefore, I believe that our task is to move east, meter by meter, kilometer per kilometer, minimizing our losses," the NSDC secretary said. 

"The main thing is not to leave our own border behind," Turchynov added, jokingly.

Earlier, Ukrainian Interior Minister Arsen Avakov said that the Ukrainian security forces should already be ready for the return of the occupied territories of Donbas.

************
https://www.unian.info/war/1877211-ukraine-reports-2-wias-amid-65-enemy-attacks-in-last-day.html

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 65 times in the past 24 hours with two Ukrainian soldiers reported as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 






"The Mariupol sector remains the center of fire confrontation. The enemy used 122mm artillery systems, 120mm mortars, infantry fighting vehicles and heavy machine guns against our soldiers near the village of Vodiane," the press service said. The defenders of the village of Shyrokyne came under fire from 120mm mortars, infantry fighting vehicles, ZU-23-2 anti-aircraft guns, grenade launchers and small arms. 

"The Russian occupation forces fired 120mm mortars and small arms on the Ukrainian Marines near the village of Hnutove, as well as 82mm mortars and anti-tank grenade launchers near the village of Talakivka. The militants also shelled grenade launchers of various systems on the Ukrainian positions near the village of Pavlopil, and the towns of Maryinka and Krasnohorivka.

In addition, heavy machine guns were used against our defenders near Maryinka, and the villages of Chermalyk and Hranitne. Furthermore, the enemy fired small arms on the defenders of the village of Starohnativka. Snipers were also active near the villages of Vodiane, Talakivka, Pavlopil and Novotroyitske," the headquarters said.
In the Donetsk sector, the Russian-backed militants opened fire from 120mm and 82mm mortars, grenade launchers of various systems and heavy machine guns on the Ukrainian positions near the town of Avdiyivka. 

The defenders of the village of Luhanske came under 82mm mortar fire. "The invaders opened fire from an anti-tank missile system, 82mm mortars, grenade launchers and infantry fighting vehicles on the defenders of the village of Opytne. Grenade launchers of various systems were used near the village of Nevelske, while ZU-23-2 anti-aircraft guns, grenade launchers and heavy machine guns were used to attack the Ukrainian positions near the village of Kamianka.

Moreover, the enemy fired small arms and heavy machine guns on the defenders of Butivka coal mine," the report says. In the Luhansk sector, the militants shelled grenade launchers of various systems on the defenders of the villages of Novo-Oleksandrivka and Katerynivka.
*************

https://www.unian.info/war/1877274-...visers-instructors-underway-in-dpr-media.html

Unscheduled rotation of Russian military advisers and instructors is now under way in the divisions of the "1st Army Corps of the ‘DPR’" in a number of locations along the contact line (Horlivka, Dokuchaivsk, and Novoazovskiy district), as reported on Facebook by the coordinator of "Information Resistance" online community Dmytro Tymchuk. 

In a number of units, officers of the Russian armed forces who arrived from Russia provided a 100% replacement," the statement reads. “The officers who were replaced are being sent back to Russia," reads the message.

At the same time, according to the IR, at the end of 2016, Russian officers in Donbas were informed that their deployment will last at least until the end of 2017. 

"The reason for the emergency rotation of advisers and instructors is currently unknown," Tymchuk said. 

****************
https://www.unian.info/kiev/1877674...n-home-of-russian-citizen-in-kyiv-region.html

Law enforcers in Kyiv region have detained a 33-year-old Russian national, who stored in his apartment a number of weapons, a TNT block stuffed with screws, lock-picks, and drugs, according to the National Police press service. 

The man was detained under Article 208 of the Criminal Procedure Code of Ukraine, the report said. "Currently, we are verifying the way the detainee crossed into Ukraine and the actual purpose of his visit. In addition, we are investigating into his participation or involvement in plotting terrorist acts or sabotage, as well as if he had any accomplices, and who were his supervisors," the police said.


As UNIAN reported earlier, during a routine inspection in the lobby of one of the subway stations in Kharkiv, the police detained an individual, seizing from him three RGD grenades and fuses to them.

**********************

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/416025.html

Four Ukrainian servicemen have been wounded in shellings by militants in the Anti-Terrorist Operation (АТО) zone since the beginning of Friday, the press center of the ATO headquarters reported.

"Since the beginning of the day, as of 15:00, Russian-terrorist units have violated the announced silence regime 24 times... Four servicemen of the Armed Forces of Ukraine were wounded in hostilities," the press center said on its Facebook page.

The enemy used 120 mm mortars during the shelling of Ukrainian positions near the town of Vodiane, 82-mm mortars near the towns of Verkhniotoretske, Avdiyivka, Kamyanka and Katerynivka.

Using grenade launchers of various systems, large-caliber machine guns and small arms, the enemy fired at the strongholds of the ATO forces along the entire disengagement line, the ATO headquarters said.

*******************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/416037.html

The OSCE Special Monitoring Mission in Ukraine has said the Donetsk Filtering Station has been shelled over 200 times since the beginning of 2017.

Speaking at a press conference on Friday in Kyiv, OSCE SMM Principal Deputy Chief Monitor Alexander Hug said the SMM has attracted significant resources trying to protect the Donetsk Filtering Station in Yasynuvata. The station, as well as the nearby power lines, which provide drinking water and electricity, have been shelled than 200 times since the beginning of the year and in eight cases this led to breakdown of power lines and blackouts for a total of 38 days, Hug said.

According to him, direct hits of projectiles at the filtering station can lead to an ecological disaster, if a projectile hits for instance the chlorine tank at the filtering station.

Hug added that the observers are trying to obtain security guarantees from both sides so that the repair crews should be able to function normally and repair the damage.


*************************


----------



## mishin05

vostok said:


> Nowadays and in past we do not bother about the "copyright" and other nonsense. We are not thieves - we allow to half of the world to produce Soviet weapons without licenses. We simply have a different attitude to the property, less greedy and more collective than in the West.





vostok said:


> Nowadays and in past we do not bother about the "copyright" and other nonsense. We are not thieves - we allow to half of the world to produce Soviet weapons without licenses. We simply have a different attitude to the property, less greedy and more collective than in the West.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://indianexpress.com/article/world/member-of-security-watchdog-osce-killed-in-ukraine-4625061/

By: Reuters | Published:April 23, 2017 7:51 pm 

One member of European security watchdog OSCE’s monitoring mission in eastern Ukraine was killed and another injured after their vehicle drove over a mine near Luhansk. An American man was killed and a German woman was injured on Sunday morning, a spokesman for Austria’s foreign ministry said. Austria holds the rotating presidency of the Organization for Security and Cooperation in Europe (OSCE).

Three years after Moscow annexed the Crimean region, tensions between Ukraine and separatists in the Russian-held eastern part of the country remain high and a 2015 ceasefire agreement is violated regularly. The Ukrainian military said the incident took place at 10:17 local time (0717 GMT) near the small village of Pryshyb, which is controlled by pro-Russian separatists.

The unarmed, civilian OSCE mission with more than 700 international observers was deployed in 2014. The role of the monitors includes verifying the withdrawal of heavy weapons as agreed under the 2015 ceasefire agreement. Austrian Foreign Minister Sebastian Kurz called for an investigation of the incident and, in a tweet, said he had spoken to the mission’s ambassador, Ertugrul Apakan.

“Need thorough investigation; those responsible will be held accountable,” he said on Twitter. A spokesman for the OSCE said further information would be released as it became available.

The 57 member states of the OSCE, which include Ukraine, Russia and the United States, in March extended its monitoring in Ukraine by a year.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Ukraine army in "undeclared war" drills in Mykolaiv region





















*


----------



## Hindustani78

On Sunday, April 23, the vechicle of the OSCE Special Monitoring Mission patrol exploded on a mine in the militant-controlled part of Luhansk region. An American paramedic was killed in the blast, while two other monitors, German and Czech nationals, were injured.















https://www.unian.info/war/1894451-ukrainian-soldier-killed-in-attack-on-avdiyivka-on-tuesday.html

One Ukrainian soldier has been killed in an attack on positions of a mechanized brigade near the Ukrainian-controlled town of Avdiyivka in Donbas, according to the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) headquarters. 


"The enemy used 82mm mortars, grenade launchers of various systems, large-caliber machine guns and small arms in that direction," the ATO HQ said on Tuesday, April 25. 

In its further update the ATO HQ also reported about a wounded Ukrainian soldier, however, giving no further details where it happened. 

As UNIAN reported earlier, one Ukrainian soldier was killed in action near Avdiyivka on Sunday, April 23. Since the beginning of Tuesday, the enemy has attacked Ukrainian troops 23 times.

https://www.unian.info/war/1885414-...represent-peak-of-its-warfare-capability.html

Bellingcat: Russia's tanks in Donbas represent "peak" of its warfare capability Russia has used the T-90 main battle tank and its variants in occupied Donbas, which currently represent "the peak of armored warfare capability of Russian ground forces," according to Bellingcat, an international OSINT community. 


"In the summer of 2014, reports of T-90 family tank sightings in eastern Ukraine started to appear," Bellingcat said in its investigation titled "Tankspotting: T-90As in the Donbass" whose English version is available here. A distinctive feature often associated with the T-90 family tanks is "glowing eyes" on the turret. These "eyes" are the electro-optical interference emitters of the Shtora-1 active protection system, intended to disrupt the guidance systems of anti-tank guided missiles (ATGMs).











"According to a situation update by Ukraine's National Security and Defense Council for the date, Ukrainian positions were holding at Novosvitlivka – just 6 km west of Lyse where the video has been filmed. Proximity of hostile forces could thus be one explanation of the uncovered elements of the Shtora-1 countermeasure suite," Bellingcat wrote. 

The T-90A tanks are likely from the 136th Motorized Infantry Brigade, the investigative article concludes with reference to the sightings and analysis compiled by Askai707 and InformNapalm, another international OSINT community headquartered in Ukraine.

**************
https://www.unian.info/war/1892346-...-attack-maryinka-damage-civilians-houses.html

*Residential quarters of the Ukrainian-controlled town of Maryinka in Donbas, Ukraine's east, have come under fire when Russia's hybrid forces mounted an attack on Ukrainian troops stationed near the town on Monday evening, according to the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. *

"Houses are reported to have been damaged. At the moment, there is no report about casualties – either civilian or military ones," the ATO HQ said in a statement on Facebook. "Emergency services are now verifying information about types of weaponry used by the enemy. According to early reports, these were 82mm mortars, infantry fighting vehicles' guns and grenade launchers," it said.


"Today, on April 24, units of the Russian occupation forces used automated grenade launchers and small arms to fire on the Maryinka checkpoint of the State Border Service of Ukraine. The fire came from the village of Oleksandrivka in temporarily uncontrolled territory," it said.

***********
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/economic/417878.html

Mobile operator Kyivstar jointly with Vodafone-Ukraine and lifecell hopes to arrange the distribution of 5 MHz frequencies for each operator in the 900 MHz range and provision of technology neutrality for this range with the National Commission for Communications and Informatization Regulation (NCCR).

Kyivstar President Petro Chernyshov said at a press conference that this would help to boost 3G coverage in Ukraine in a short period of time.

"The regulator stated arranging the exchange of frequencies in the 900 MHz range so that each operator has the 5 MHz range and technology neutrality. If no one upsets the process, and it sets to the end, we hope that any person who is travelling a train or a car by road or staying in the field will be able to use wonderful 3G. We and two other operators would make arrangements and clients of any operator will be able to use high-quality 3G," Chernyshov said.

He said that the use of this range would allow mobile operators to considerably expand the 3G coverage. Kyivstar could cover around 98% of Ukrainian population.

***************


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1894816-ukraine-reports-65-enemy-attacks-3-kias-4-wias-in-last-day.html
Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 65 times in the past 24 hours, with three Ukrainian soldiers reported as killed in action (KIA) and four as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 



In the Donetsk sector, the enemy opened fire from 120mm mortars, armored personnel carriers, anti-tank grenade launchers and heavy machine guns on the Ukrainian fortified positions near the village of Pisky. 

"The militants used 120mm mortars near the villages of Opytne and Luhanske, as well as 82mm mortars, grenade launchers of various types and heavy machine guns against the defenders of the town of Avdiyivka and the village of Kamianka. The defenders of Butivka coal mine came under fire from 82mm mortars. Infantry fighting vehicles, grenade launchers and heavy machine guns were used to shell our soldiers near the villages of Troyitske and Zaitseve, while the Ukrainian positions near the village of Novhorodske were attacked with machine guns and a Zu-23-2 anti-aircraft gun. The enemy also used infantry fighting vehicles near the village of Verkhniotoretske. Furthermore, enemy snipers were active near Avdiyivka and Novhorodske," the report says. 

In the Mariupol sector, the Russian occupation forces fired 120mm mortars and automatic grenade launchers on the Ukrainian positions near the village of Novotroyitske. The Ukrainian Marines near the villages of Vodiane and Hnutove were fired upon from 82mm mortars, grenade launchers of various types and heavy machine guns, while the defenders of the town of Maryinka came under fire from 82mm mortars.


The invaders also fired grenade launchers and heavy machine guns on the Ukrainian fortified positions near the town of Krasnohorivka, as well as grenade launchers and small arms near the villages of Shyrokyne and Pavlopil. Infantry fighting vehicles were also used against the Ukrainian Marines near Vodiane and Shyrokyne. Moreover, enemy snipers were working near Novotroyitske. "In the Luhansk sector, the Russian-backed mercenaries opened fire from 122mm artillery systems, ZU-23-2 anti-aircraft guns, armored personnel carriers and anti-tank grenade launchers on our fortified positions near the village of Novo-Oleksandrivka. 

The enemy used 82mm mortars near the village of Zhovte, as well as grenade launchers of various systems against our positions near the village of Krymske and the town of Popasna. In addition, the defenders of the village of Novozvanivka came under fire from heavy machine guns and armored personnel carriers," the press service said.

************


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1897151-ukraine-reports-47-enemy-attacks-1-kia-6-wias-in-last-day.html
Russia’s hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 47 times in the past 24 hours, with one Ukrainian soldier reported as killed in action (KIA) and six as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

***********

Ukrainian OSINT community InformNapalm reports they have identified war criminals from a special forces battalion of the Russian 8th Mountain Motorized Rifle Brigade (the 8th MMRB) who participated in the first wave of the Russian aggression in eastern Ukraine. 
https://www.unian.info/war/1897309-osint-group-identifies-more-russian-war-criminals-in-donbas.html





The new InformNapalm investigation is based on the earlier published picture of Russian servicemen from the 8th MMRB, which was later picked up by several media and bloggers.


Now the group has identified another six invaders: two officers and four enlisted contract servicemen who in August – September 2014 fought in the Ukrainian Donbas as part of the so-called Special Forces Battalion of the 8th MMRB.
****


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1899241-...sitions-near-krasnohorivka-1-kias-4-wias.html

Militants attack Ukrainian positions near Krasnohorivka: 1 KIA, 4 WIAs

Russia’s hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions near the town of Krasnohorivka in the Mariupol sector, the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters reported on Facebook. 

According to preliminary information, as a result of the shelling of a fortified position of the unit of one of the mechanized brigades, whose personnel are performing combat missions near Krasnohorivka in the Mariupol sector, one soldier of the Armed Forces of Ukraine was killed in action (KIA) and four were wounded in action (WIA).

**************
https://www.unian.info/war/1899901-...-shelling-in-donbas-militant-tanks-grads.html

The OSCE Special Monitoring Mission to Ukraine has reported an increase in shelling and the deployment of tanks and Grad MLR systems in the occupied territory of Donbas, according to a daily update. 

“The SMM recorded more ceasefire violations in both Donetsk and Luhansk regions. In Donetsk region the SMM recorded more ceasefire violations, including about 240 explosions compared with the previous reporting period (110 explosions),” the OSCE SMM said in a report based on information received as of 19:30 local time on April 26, 2017. In Luhansk region the SMM recorded more ceasefire violations compared with the previousreporting period (one shot), including 125 explosions. The SMM continued to monitor the withdrawal of weapons, in implementation of the Package of Measures, its Addendum, and the Memorandum.

“In non-government-controlled areas, the SMM again saw one tank (T-64) with a front-mounted mine sweeper near “DPR”-controlled Nikishyne (60km north-east of Donetsk) and continued to observe seven multiple-launch rocket systems (BM-21 Grad, 122mm), seven self-propelled howitzers (2S1 Gvozdika, 122mm), ten towed howitzers (five D-30 Lyagushka, 122mm; and five 2A65 Msta-B, 152mm), and seven tanks (T-72) at an aerodrome in the south-eastern outskirts of Luhansk city,” the OSCE SMM said. The SMM observed armored combat vehicles and an anti-aircraft gun in the security zone. The SMM saw one armored personnel carrier (APC) (BTR-80) heading north-east on road T1309 near government-controlled Shchastia (20km north of Luhansk).

The SMM observed armored combat vehicles and an anti-aircraft gun in the security zone. The SMM saw one armored personnel carrier (APC) (BTR-80) heading north-east on road T1309 near government-controlled Shchastia (20km north of Luhansk).

In non-government-controlled areas the SMM saw: an anti-aircraft gun (ZU-23-2) mounted on an undetermined tracked vehicle parked in front of a house at the north-eastern edge of Pikuzy (formerly Kominternove, “DPR”-controlled, 23km north-east of Mariupol) and an APC (BTR-80) 1.7km east of Pikuzy with at least ten armed “DPR” members sitting on top heading south-west. 

At the Luhansk aerodrome, the SMM saw 12 APCs (five MTLB and seven BTR–80), seven IFVs (BMP-2), 15 trucks and five vehicles for towing howitzers, all stationary. There were also over 500 armed men wearing military-style clothing.

***********

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/418827.html

A Ukrainian serviceman has been killed near Pavlopil, Donetsk region, when a military vehicle hit an unknown explosive device, the Anti-Terrorism Operation headquarters reported.

"According to preliminary information, a serviceman of a unit whose personnel are performing combat tasks in the seaside sector near the town of Pavlopil, died as a result of a military vehicle being blown up by an unknown explosive device," the press center of the ATO headquarters said on his Facebook page on Friday.

Earlier this day, spokesman of the Defense Ministry of Ukraine on ATO issues Andriy Lysenko said three Ukrainian servicemen were injured in the ATO zone in Donbas on Thursday.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1900991-...another-five-wounded-in-donbas-on-friday.html
Two Ukrainian soldiers were killed and another five were wounded in action in Donbas on Friday, April 28, according to the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) headquarters.






"Two servicemen of the Armed Forces of Ukraine were killed and five were wounded," it said in an update on Facebook based on information from 00:00 to 18:00 local time on April 28. The total number of attacks mounted by Russia's hybrid military forces on Ukrainian positions in the east of Ukraine on that day was 31 instances.

"Strongholds near the town of Krasnohorivka in the Mariupol sector came under fire from 120mm and 82mm mortars, Zu-23-2 anti-aircraft guns and grenade launchers of various systems. The enemy used guns of infantry fighting vehicles, anti-tank grenade launchers, heavy machine guns and small arms to shell the [Ukrainian] Marines stationed near the villages of Pavlopil and Vodiane. The Marines stationed near the village of Shyrokyne were attacked by infantry fighting vehicles and armored personnel carriers. Heavy machine guns were used to fire on the defenders of the village of Hnutove," the report said.







***********

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/418921.html
Two Ukrainian servicemen were killed, six were wounded in the Anti-Terrorist Operation zone on Friday, the Defense Ministry's spokesman, Andriy Lysenko, said.

"As a result of active hostilities, two Ukrainian servicemen were killed and six others were wounded," he said at a briefing in Kyiv on Saturday.

Lysenko said that in Krasnohorivka one serviceman was killed, and four were injured, with one being in a very serious condition. Another soldier was killed near Pavlopil as a car was blown up on an explosive device. One serviceman was wounded in Zaitseve and one in Verkhniotortetsk in enemy shelling.

The Defense Ministry spokesman also stressed that the situation in the ATO zone had escalated on Friday evening in all areas.

Earlier, the press center of the ATO headquarters reported that on Friday militants fired on the positions of the Armed Forces of Ukraine 70 times, as a result of which two Ukrainian soldiers were killed and six were wounded.

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/418926.html
An explosion occurred near the patrol of the OSCE Special Monitoring Mission (SMM) at the 'LPR' checkpoint, and another patrol has heard a shot from small arms on the territory of the 'LPR'.

The latest report by OSCE SMM posted on Saturday says on April 28, a patrol consisting of six members and two armored vehicles was positioned at an 'LPR'-checkpoint approximately 1.5km south-west of 'LPR'-controlled Molodizhne (63km north-west of Luhansk), speaking with an armed 'LPR' member.

"At 12:17, the patrol members were proceeding to their vehicles to depart the area when the same 'LPR' member began waving his hand at the SMM, indicating that the patrol should depart quickly. At 12:20, from inside their vehicles, the SMM heard an explosion assessed as an airburst about 50-100m north-west," the report reads.

At the same time, the SMM saw a cloud of black smoke rising above the mentioned location; no impact was observed from the distance.

The SMM could not assess the cause of the explosion. The SMM immediately left the area and returned safely to its base in 'LPR'-controlled Kadiyivka (formerly Stakhanov, 50km west of Luhansk).

In addition, on April 28, a separate SMM patrol consisting of five members and two armored vehicles was positioned at an observation post about 50m west of an 'LPR' position located 1 km north-west of 'LPR'-controlled Kruta Hora (16 km north-west of Luhansk). At about 10:35, while all SMM patrol members were outside of their vehicles, the patrol heard a shot of small-arms fire approximately 40-50 m south. The SMM could not determine the type of weapon or the direction in which it was fired. The SMM left the area immediately and returned safely to its base in Luhansk city.

In both cases, the SMM notified the Joint Centre for Control and Co-ordination and requested it to follow up.

The press center of the ATO headquarters regards such incidents as the continuation of provocations by militants towards the representatives of the OSCE SMM.

At the same time, the headquarters said that at the time indicated, the Ukrainian side observed the ceasefire.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1901891-escalation-in-donbas-ukraine-reports-2-kias-4-wias.html
The situation remains tense in the area of the Anti-Terrorist Operation as the Russian-occupation forces continue armed provocations against the Ukrainian troops. Since the early hours of Sunday, the enemy opened fire 54 times on the Ukrainian strong points along the line of contact, according to the ATO press center.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1902604-ukraine-reports-54-enemy-attacks-1-kia-7-wias-in-last-day.html
01 May 2017

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 54 times in the past 24 hours, with one Ukrainian soldier reported as killed in action (KIA) and seven as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters.

On May 2, militants shelled the Ukrainian army positions in the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) zone, as a result of which one Ukrainian soldier was killed and seven were wounded, the press center of the ATO headquarters reported.

***************
https://www.unian.info/war/1903624-...re-set-up-by-occupiers-in-luhansk-region.html




One civilian killed and another wounded in an explosion due to triggering a trip-wire actuating device planted by the Russian-backed militants, the Main Intelligence Directorate of Ukraine's Defense Ministry posted on Facebook.

********
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/economic/419429.html

Three Ukrainian servicemen have been killed near the Svitlodarsk arc in Donbas area, saving a wounded sworn brother, the ATO headquarters has reported.

"Three of our guys, rescuing their wounded sworn brother, heroically died in the Svitlodarsk arc area. One of them who was wounded detonated a hand grenade in order not to be taken prisoner and kill the enemy. He died on the spot," the press center of the ATO headquarters said on its Facebook page on Wednesday.

It is reported that the bodies of servicemen have been found, but they could not be evacuated because of the strong fire resistance of the enemy.


----------



## Hindustani78

04 May 2015
https://www.unian.info/war/1906324-ukraine-reports-9-wias-amid-52-enemy-attacks-in-last-day.html

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 52 times in the past 24 hours with *nine Ukrainian soldiers reported as wounded in action (WIA)*, according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters.

**********
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/419858.html
A local resident, born in 1960, has been severely wounded as a result of the shelling of the town of Krasnohorivka of the Maryinsky district of Donetsk region by illegal armed formations, head of the Main Directorate of the National Police in Donetsk region Viacheslav Abroskin has said.

According to him, the shelling took place on Friday afternoon. Currently, the victim is hospitalized.

According to him, the shelling took place on Friday afternoon.

"Militants have just shelled the area of the town's hospital; several windows of the building were broken. A nonresidential private house on Hrushevsky Street suffered damages," Abroskin wrote on his Facebook page on Friday.
********
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/419885.html
A total of 58 attacks on Ukrainian positions in the anti-terrorist operation (ATO) zone in Donbas over the past 24 hours, the press center of the ATO headquarters reported.

"Ten servicemen of Ukraine's armed forces have been wounded," the ATO headquarters said on its Facebook account.

In the Luhansk sector, militants used 152mm artillery weapons, 82mm mortars, infantry fighting vehicle weapons, grenade launchers and large-caliber machineguns against Ukrainian military positions near Krymske, the headquarters said. Militants fired 122mm artillery systems and 120mm mortars at Ukrainian positions in Popasna and used 82mm mortars, grenade launchers of different systems and large-caliber machineguns in Novozvanivka.

In the Donetsk sector, militants used 120mm and 82mm mortars, infantry fighting vehicle weapons, ZU-23-2 anti-aircraft systems and large-caliber machineguns against Ukrainian positions near Luhanske, the headquarters said. They fired 82mm mortars, infantry fighting vehicle weapons and grenade launchers of different systems at Ukrainian military positions near Zaitseve and Verkhniotoretske and used 82mm mortars, grenade launchers and large-caliber machineguns against Ukrainian positions near Avdiyivka and the Butivka mine.

In the Mariupol sector, militants forces used 120mm and 82mm mortars, infantry fighting vehicle weapons, grenade launchers of different systems and large-caliber machineguns against Ukrainian positions near Pavlopil. They fired 82mm mortars, grenade launchers, large-caliber machineguns and small arms at Ukrainian positions near Hnutove and Krasnohorivka and used 82mm mortars, infantry fighting vehicle weapons, grenade launchers of different systems and small arms against Ukrainian positions near Maryinka.

The Ukrainian military fired automatic grenade launchers, large-caliber machineguns and small arms in response to shelling near Lobacheve, the headquarters said.

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/419911.html
Ukraine's representative in the Trilateral Contact Group, second president Leonid Kuchma believes that the establishment of peace in Donbas largely depends on the U.S. and President Donald Trump.

"In my opinion, it depends mostly on the position of the United States, on U.S. President Donald Trump. The U.S. today is the key country that has a significant influence on Russia's position. No one dares to make fun of America… Therefore, we also hope that given the recent statements by Trump and his team, they should pay more attention to the problem that exists in Ukraine. Let's wait and see," Kuchma told reporters in Nizhyn on Friday answering the question on when peace may be established in Ukraine.

In his opinion, the European Union and the U.S. can make Russia contribute to a peaceful resolution to this conflict, because Ukraine alone cannot do this.

Speaking about the possibility of changing the 'Normandy format,' Kuchma said: "We need to wait for the end of the elections in France. It is necessary that the European Union... should have a clear understandable position on the war in Ukraine. Nothing will change from adding anybody to this format."

"In order to expand it, it is necessary to have the consent of all the participants… And there will be always someone against it. So we should stop talking about changing formats, etc., we should work within this format," he added.

At the same time, Ukraine's representative in the trilateral contact group believes that after the elections, France will take a tougher stand.

Kuchma believes that France and Germany should press on Russia, so that the country should work in the 'Minsk format.'


He also said that the resolution of the situation in Donbas depends only on one person - on Russian President Vladimir Putin.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1910323-ato-hq-reports-5-wias-in-donbas-over-past-24-hours.html

Russian-occupation troops continue their armed provocations against the Ukrainian government forces as 63 shellings of Ukraine’s positions were recorded in the last day, the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation Staff wrote on Facebook. 

Over the past day, *five ATO troops were wounded in action*, according to the report. In the Prymorske direction, the enemy shelled Ukrainian strong points near Pavlopil from 120mm mortars, anti-tank grenade launchers, and heavy machine guns.
********


----------



## Hindustani78

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/419971.html
The International Committee of the Red Cross (ICRC) has sent 8.6 tonnes of medical humanitarian aid to the Donbas territory uncontrolled by Kyiv, the State Border Guard Service of Ukraine said in a report.

"One truck from the mission of the International Committee of the Red Cross traveled through the Novotroitske checkpoint to the uncontrolled territory, transporting medical goods with a total weight of 8.6 tonnes for the residents of Donetsk region," the service said.

*************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/419981.html
Charge d'Affaires of the U.S. mission to the OSCE Kate Marie Byrnes believes Russia opposes the efforts to cease hostilities in Donbas, does not condemn the intimidation of OSCE missions and continues to violate the rights of the opposition in Crimea, according to the Voice of America.

Byrnes stressed strict adherence to the ceasefire and the withdrawal of forces is the main prerequisite for the implementation of the Minsk agreements.

She expressed regret that Russia did not support part of the OSCE statement in which attempts to intimidate OSCE observers are condemned. She also noted the need to provide the missions with access throughout Ukraine without restrictions, remarks or delays.

Russia continues to violate the rights of those who oppose the illegal annexation of Crimea, the statement said.

Russian aggression against Ukraine undermines the foundations on which Europe's security and stability are based and directly contradicts the idea of the integrated, free and peaceful Europe. The United States strongly supports the sovereignty, independence and territorial integrity of Ukraine, the inviolability of its internationally recognized borders, the U.S. official said.

***************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/419993.html
Five Ukrainian servicemen had been injured in the anti-terrorist operation zone in Donbas over the past 24 hours, there are no killed, Ukrainian Defense Ministry spokesman for ATO issues Andriy Lysenko has stated.

"Fortunately, none of Ukrainian military men had been killed in the ATO zone over the past 24 hours, while five soldiers had been wounded," he said.

******


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1911921-ukraine-reports-65-enemy-attacks-in-donbas-in-last-day.html
Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 65 times in the past 24 hours, according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

*******
https://www.unian.info/war/1912816-donbas-militants-attack-ukraine-30-times-on-may-8-ato-hq.html

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 30 times on May 8 with one Ukrainian soldier reported as killed in action (KIA) and five as wounded in action (WIA), the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters reports. 

******************
https://www.unian.info/war/1913256-...-soldier-killed-nine-wounded-in-past-day.html

Ukraine's Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters has reported escalation in Donbas, eastern Ukraine, as Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian troops 50 times in the past day, resulting in one killed in action and nine wounded in action.


----------



## Hindustani78

10 May 2017
https://www.unian.info/war/1914351-ukraine-reports-70-enemy-attacks-1-kia-2-wias-in-last-day.html
Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 70 times in the past 24 hours, with one Ukrainian soldier reported as killed in action (KIA) and two as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

************
https://www.unian.info/war/1915026-ukraine-reports-1-kia-4-wias-in-donbas-in-last-day.html
One Ukrainian soldier was killed in action and another four were wounded in action in the zone of the Anti-Terrorist Operation in eastern Ukraine in the last 24 hours, speaker for the ATO at Ukraine's Defense Ministry Andriy Lysenko told a briefing, according to an UNIAN correspondent. 

**************


----------



## Hindustani78

Television journalist Julia Kirienko holds up her smartphone on February 22, 2017 to show a text message reading “Ukrainian soldiers, they’ll find your bodies when the snow melts”, in Kiev. | Photo Credit:  AP 

http://www.thehindu.com/news/intern...-tech-front/article18425757.ece?homepage=true

Television journalist Julia Kirienko was sheltering with Ukrainian soldiers and medics 3 km from the front when their cellphones began buzzing over the noise of the shelling. Everyone got the same text message at the same time. 

“Ukrainian soldiers,” it warned, “they’ll find your bodies when the snow melts.” 

Text messages like the one Ms. Kirienko received have been sent periodically to Ukrainian forces fighting pro-Russian separatists in the eastern part of the country. The threats and disinformation represent a new form of information warfare, the 21st-century equivalent of dropping leaflets on the battlefield. 

“This is pinpoint propaganda,” said Nancy Snow, a professor of public diplomacy at the Kyoto University of Foreign Studies. 

The Associated Press has found that the messages are almost certainly being sent through cell site simulators, surveillance tools long used by U.S. law enforcement to track suspects’ cellphones. Photos, video, leaked documents and other clues gathered by Ukrainian journalists suggest the equipment may have been supplied by the Kremlin. 

The texts have been arriving since 2014, shortly after the fighting erupted. The AP documented nearly four dozen of them, including the one that Ms. Kirienko received on January 31, 2017 in Avdiivka, a battle-scarred town outside the principal rebel-held city of Donetsk. 

The messages typically say things such as “Leave and you will live” or “Nobody needs your kids to become orphans.” Many are disguised to look as if they are coming from fellow soldiers. 

In 2015, Ukrainian soldiers defending the railroad town of Debaltseve were sent texts appearing to come from comrades claiming their unit’s commander had deserted. Another set of messages warned that Ukrainian forces were being decimated. “We should run away,” they said.

“They were mostly threatening and demoralizing, saying that our commanders had betrayed us and we were just cannon fodder,” said Roman Chashurin, who served as a tank gunner in Debaltseve.

Ukrainian military and intelligence services had no comment on the phenomenon, but government and telecommunications officials are well aware of what’s going on.

A 2014 investigation by a major Ukrainian cellphone company concluded that cell site simulators were to blame for the rogue messages, according to an information security specialist who worked on the inquiry. He spoke on the condition that neither he nor his former firm be identified, citing a non-disclosure agreement. 

Col. Serhiy Demydiuk, the head of Ukraine’s national cyberpolice unit, said in an interview that the country’s intelligence services knew the devices were being used as well. 

“Avdiivka showed that the Russian side was using fake towers,” he said. “They are using them constantly.”

Cell site simulators work by impersonating cellphone towers, allowing them to intercept or even fake data. Heath Hardman, a former U.S. Marines signals analyst who operated the devices in Iraq and Afghanistan, said they were routinely used by American military intelligence officers to hunt insurgents.


Cell site simulators significantly sharpen the ability of propagandists to tailor their messages to a specific place or situation, according to Snow, the academic.

“There’s just something about viewing a message on your phone that just makes people more susceptible or vulnerable to its impact,” she said.

The type of hardware involved remains a matter of speculation. But last year, the Ukrainian investigative website InformNapalm published a video and photographs appearing to show a LEER-3, a Russian truck-mounted electronic warfare system, in the Donetsk area. InformNapalm also disclosed what it described as leaked Russian military documents discussing the LEER-3’s deployment to the Luhansk area of eastern Ukraine. 

A 2015 article in Russia’s _Military Review_ magazine said the LEER-3 has a cell site simulator built into a drone that is capable of acting over a 6-km-wide area and hijacking up to 2,000 cellphone connections at once. That makes it a “pretty plausible” source for the rogue texts in Ukraine, said Mr. Hardman, the former signals analyst. 

Russia’s Defence Ministry did not return a request for comment. Moscow has long denied any direct role in the fighting in Ukraine, despite a wealth of evidence to the contrary.

The effectiveness of the propaganda texts is an open question. Soldiers say they typically shrug them off.

“I can’t say that it had any influence on us,” said Mr. Chashurin, the former tank gunner. “We were even joking that they must be so afraid of us the only thing they can do is to spam us with these texts.”

But Svetlana Andreychuk, a volunteer who has made frequent trips to the front line to distribute food and supplies, said the threats and mockery sometimes hit a nerve in a grinding conflict that has claimed more than 9,900 lives.

“Some people are psychologically influenced,” she said. “It’s coming regularly. People are so tired. You see people dying. And then you face this.” 

Russian ECM system Leer-3 in Syria





Troops of Russia's Eastern Military District will receive the latest unmanned aerial vehicles Leer-3


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1916411-ukraine-reports-1-wia-amid-37-enemy-attacks-in-last-day.html
Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 37 times in the past 24 hours with one Ukrainian soldier reported as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters.
*********


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1918371-ukraine-reports-53-enemy-attacks-2-kias-6-wias-in-last-day.html
Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 53 times in the past 24 hours, with two Ukrainian soldiers reported as killed in action (KIA) and six as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

*******
https://www.unian.info/war/1921019-...lling-of-avdiyivkas-residential-district.html
Around 19:30 on Saturday, militants opened fire on the residential neighborhood of Avdiyivka, which resulted in four civilians being killed and another one injured, that’s according to the chief of Donetsk region’s military and civilian administration Pavlo Zhebrivskiy. 

*********
https://www.unian.info/war/1921294-ukraine-reports-4-wias-amid-61-enemy-attacks-in-last-day.html
Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 61 times in the past 24 hours with four Ukrainian soldiers reported as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters.

**************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/421140.html
The Ukrainian side of the Joint Center for Coordination and Control (JCCC) states that in Donbas during the past day illegal armed formations were actively carrying out shelling of the positions of the Armed Forces of Ukraine, including populated settlements along the entire line of disengagement.

"Over the night into Saturday, around 01:35, the militants fired on the village of Volnovakha with 15 artillery shells of 152 mm caliber, which is a grave violation of the Minsk accords on the use of prohibited weapons. Fortunately, there are no killed and wounded among the civilian population," the press service of the JCCC said.

According to their information, on Friday the illegal armed forces of ORDLO carried out shelling in the direction of the populated settlements of Maryinka and Krasnohorivka using 82-mm mortar. As a result of the bombardment, one house was destroyed on Heroyiv Chernobylia (Heroes of Chornobyl) Street, 206, and one mine exploded in the courtyard near the house along Soniachna Street, 8. According to preliminary information, there are no casualties among civilians.

In addition, on Friday, at about 11.30 the enemy fired the settlement of Chermalyk from small arms. A citizen of Ukraine was wounded. She was diagnosed with a "gunshot wound of the left leg" and sent to the hospital.

"Such criminal actions by the illegal armed formations of ORDLO testify about grave violations of the Minsk agreements and targeted actions to further aggravate the conflict and unwillingness to observe the ceasefire," the message says.


*******

*********
20:19
One militiaman killed in Ukrainian shelling - DPR

15:52
Four IEDs found along OSCE SMM convoy's route near Savur-Mohyla - DPR

**************


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1938429-...avdiyivka-one-civilian-seriously-injured.html
Russia's hybrid military forces have mounted an attack on the old part of the Ukrainian-controlled town of Avdiyivka in Donbas, using 122mm Grad-P portable rocket launchers; one civilian has been injured, according to the local police. 

"Rockets have hit houses at 96 Kolosova Street and 3 Levanevskoho Street. Fortunately, no one was injured there, [but] at 45 Lermontova Street, a male was wounded in the head," deputy chief of the National Police of Ukraine and chief of the local police in Donetsk region Viacheslav Abroskin wrote on Facebook on Tuesday, May 23.


The Grad-P portable model of large-diameter rocket launchers, also known as Partizan, was developed during the Soviet times at the request of the Democratic Republic of Vietnam. Large-scale production was launched at the Russian-based Kovrov mechanical plant in 1965, the first batch for export was shipped in spring 1966. Over 1,380 Grad-P launchers were manufactured from 1965 to 1972. At least 955 units were exported to Vietnam. Among other countries that operate Grad-P launchers are Egypt, Iran, China, Cuba, Syria and others.

The Brussels-based European multimedia news platform EU Reporter claims this type of weaponry is being manufactured by the Kovrov armorers in the Russian-occupied territory of Donbas.

https://www.unian.info/war/1922111-ukraine-updates-on-donbas-war-49-attacks-6-wias-in-last-day.html
15 May 2017

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 49 times in the past 24 hours with six Ukrainian soldiers reported as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

****************

https://www.unian.info/war/1924334-ukraine-reports-2-wias-amid-37-enemy-attacks-in-last-day.html
16 May 2017
Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 37 times in the past 24 hours with two Ukrainian soldiers reported as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

****************
https://www.unian.info/war/1926826-...a-damaged-by-militants-since-years-start.html
Over 500 homes –private houses and flats belonging to civilian residents in the Ukrainian-controlled town of Avdiyivka in Donetsk region – have been damaged by attacks mounted by Russia's hybrid military forces since the beginning of the year, according to local police. 

**************
18 May 2017

Read more on UNIAN: https://www.unian.info/war/1928454-...5-wias-amid-52-enemy-attacks-in-last-day.html

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 52 times in the past 24 hours with five Ukrainian soldiers reported as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

***************
https://www.unian.info/war/1932654-ukraine-reports-4-wias-amid-55-enemy-attacks-in-last-day.html
20 May 2017

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 55 times in the past 24 hours with four Ukrainian soldiers reported as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 16 times on May 20, with five Ukrainian soldiers reported as wounded in action, the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters reported on Facebook


**************
21 May 2017

Read more on UNIAN: https://www.unian.info/war/1933444-...s-wounded-in-donbas-war-in-past-24-hours.html
Seven Ukrainian soldiers were wounded in shelling in Donbas in the past day, according to the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) headquarters. 

************

Read more on UNIAN: https://www.unian.info/war/1936176-...-occupied-debaltseve-in-donbas-volunteer.html

The Ukrainian army has advanced one kilometer closer to the Russian-occupied town of Debaltseve in Donetsk region and taken new positions after Ukrainian troops had to repel enemy attacks, according to volunteer who raises funds for the Armed Forces of Ukraine Yuriy Mysiahin. 

As UNIAN reported earlier, Russia's hybrid military forces continued shelling Ukrainian positions on Monday, May 22. They used heavy artillery weapons twice during the day. One Ukrainian soldier was wounded in action.

***********
https://www.unian.info/war/1936639-donbas-militants-attack-ukraine-59-times-in-last-day-4-wias.html

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 59 times in the past 24 hours with four Ukrainian soldiers reported as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 


The Luhansk sector: nine militant shellings were recorded there in the past day. "Over the past day, four Ukrainian soldiers were wounded," the report says

***********
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/423501.html

The Ukrainian side in the Trilateral Contact Group (TCG) at talks in Minsk has proposed setting up a working group to restore Ukraine's control over its border with Russia in Donbas, Ukrainian representative in the TCG working subgroup for political issues Oleksandr Motsyk said.

"We are now actively advancing this issue. If you look at the Minsk Agreements, the picture there is unclear as to what will happen to our border. And such a group must be created," Motsyk said at a roundtable in Kyiv on Tuesday.

It is a pity that such a group was not formed earlier, he said. "Such a group must be created. Without resolving the border issue, we cannot talk about settlement or holding elections," he said.

At present the TCG has four subgroups: on political, economic, humanitarian and security issues.

************


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1943146-...hospital-university-block-houses-damaged.html
Russian-led hybrid troops have mounted an attack on a residential area and infrastructure facilities in the Ukrainian-controlled town of Krasnohorivka in Donetsk region, according to the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) headquarters. 

"According to an update, the attack has destroyed the district hospital's building, a block of Luhansk National Agrarian University's Donetsky training division at 2a Nakhimova Street, as well as two houses in a residential district," the ATO HQ reported in the early hours of Friday, May 26. "The attack is still on at 00:05 local time," it said.


As the ATO HQ reported earlier, the Ukrainian members of the Joint Center for Control and Coordination (JCCC) regarding the ceasefire in Donbas reported that Russia's hybrid military forces continued shelling Ukrainian-controlled towns and civil infrastructure facilities along the contact line. Their recent attack on civilians was aimed at a hospital in the town of Krasnohorivka in Donetsk region. 

"Late on May 25, separatists again attacked a residential area of the town of Krasnohorivka, having used large-caliber weaponry banned by the Minsk agreements," the ATO HQ wrote on its Facebook on Thursday evening with reference to the JCCC.

"Patients and doctors haven't been injured, but the windows of the building have been broken," it gave details about the Thursday attack. The JCCC's Ukrainian members say they consider such attacks by illegal armed formations of the self-proclaimed Donetsk People's Republic to be gross violations of the Minsk peace agreements. 

They explicitly fail to fulfill the commitments undertaken within the Minsk Trilateral Contact Group, and the violations are evidence that they deliberately plan and commit terror attacks on civilians in Ukraine.

*************
https://www.unian.info/war/1943251-ukraine-reports-5-wias-in-donbas-in-past-24-hours.html
The situation in the zone of the Anti-Terrorist Operation remains difficult, with the signs of escalation at certain sectors of the contact line, the ATO press center wrote on Facebook. 

Over the past day, pro-Russian armed militant groups opened fire 57 times on the ATO forces, with the increased use of heavy artillery, banned under the Minsk Agreements. The militants attacked 29 times the Ukrainian troops in the Primorske direction. 

In Donetsk direction, 26 violations by militants of ceasefire agreements were recorded.

The situation remains most tense in the suburbs of Avdiyivka. Last night, the area near Luhanske and the Svitlodarska bulge also saw escalation. Illegal armed formations over the past day attacked only two times in the Luhansk direction. 

"As a result of hostilities in the past day, five troops of the Armed Forces have been wounded in action," the report said.

**************
https://www.unian.info/war/1944026-...rs-in-militant-controlled-area-of-donbas.html

The OSCE Special Monitoring Mission (SMM) to Ukraine has spotted banned 122mm Gvozdika self-propelled howitzers in the occupied territory of Donetsk region. 

"The SMM continued to monitor the withdrawal of weapons, in implementation of the Memorandum, the Package of Measures and its Addendum," the SMM said in a report based on information received as of 19:30 local time on May 24, 2017. 

"In violation of withdrawal lines, in non-government-controlled areas, the SMM saw two self-propelled howitzers (2S1 Gvozdika, 122mm) 2.5km north-east of Zaichenko (26km north-east of Mariupol) pointed in a south-westerly direction," the report says.

"On May 23, in non-government-controlled areas, the SMM saw an anti-aircraft gun (ZU-23) mounted on a military truck (Ural-type) in the western outskirts of Luhansk city heading east on road M04 and, in the same location on 24 May, five IFVs (BTR-type) heading north; and an armoured personnel carrier (APC) (MT-LB) in Zaichenko (93km south of Donetsk). Aerial imagery revealed on 23 May three ACVs (type unknown) near Sokilnyky (38km north-west of Luhansk)," the mission said.

"In 'LPR'-controlled area south of Stanytsia Luhanska bridge, the SMM continued to observe, the remnants of a 82mm mortar and of a rocket of a multiple launch rocket system (BM-21 Grad, 122mm) on the tarmac road 250m north of the Prince Ihor monument," reads the report.

***
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/424332.html
Five Ukrainian servicemen have suffered injuries and traumas on the Donbas contact line in the past 24 hours, Ukrainian Defense Ministry spokesman Andriy Lysenko said.

"Fortunately, the Ukrainian army had no combat fatalities during the day, but five servicemen suffered injuries and traumas as a result of the hostilities," Lysenko said at a press briefing in Kyiv on Friday.

Ukrainian positions were attacked 29 times in the Mariupol sector, he said, adding that strongholds near Krasnohorivka came under attack of various types of grenade launchers, a tank, an infantry combat vehicle, an anti-aircraft gun and infantry weapons.

The same populated locality was shelled by 120mm mortars and 152mm artillery in the evening, the ministry spokesman said.

Twenty-six ceasefire breaches were observed in the Donetsk sector, including those with the use of mortars and Grad launchers, he said.

There were two shooting incidents in the Luhansk sector, Lysenko said.

****************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/424362.html

The Ukrainian headquarters blocking trade with the areas of the Donetsk and Luhansk regions outside Kyiv control has announced plans to begin a new stage of activity in two weeks.

"We believe that the enterprises which are controlled by Russian citizens are the points, the pressure on which may make [Russian President Vladimir] Putin and [Ukrainian President Petro] Poroshenko to take a decision to return our captives. The owners of enterprises in Ukraine - are posing a danger to our country's security.... In two weeks, we will begin our action to apply pressure to the sore spots of Russian business," Anatoliy Vynohrodsky, second commander of the Donbas separate special forces battalion of the Ukrainian National Guard, told a press conference in Kyiv on Friday.

He would not say what the blockade's 'second stage' involved.

"To date, our headquarters has given the command to mobilize our supporters... We understand that trade with Russia is a very subtle moment and you can't shut everything off straight away, we are dealing with it partially," Vynohrodsky said.

Today it is possible to stop importing coal from the breakaway areas and Russia, he said. "The decision [to discontinue coal supplies from the breakaway Donbas areas] has not been signed. We will press and, if need be, will bulldoze the coal supplies," Vynohrodsky said.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1945664-...r-avdiyivka-for-40-minutes-friday-ato-hq.html

Russian-terrorist forces on Friday, May 26, fired from 152 mm artillery at the positions of Ukrainian troops non-stop for 40 minutes, Colonel Andrei Lysenko, press secretary of the defense ministry for the ATO told a Saturday briefing in Kyiv, according to an UNIAN correspondent. 

"In the Donetsk direction, the situation remains rather tense outside Novobakhmutivka. Near Avdiyivka the militants fired our positions from 152 mm artillery. They were shooting every 60 seconds for 40 minutes," Lysenko said. 

In the Donetsk direction, militants attacked the positions of the ATO forces 19 times, including seven times with the use of heavy weapons. On the Mariupol line, terrorists used mortars in the vicinity of Chermalyk, Pavlopil, and Hnutove.

In total, the militants shelled the Ukrainian military in this direction 34 times, including 11 times from heavy weaponry.


As noted by Lysenko, in the Luhansk direction yesterday, sporadic violations of ceasefire were reported. Over the past day, the militants shelled Ukrainian troops eight times in this direction.

As UNIAN reported earlier, according to the press center of the ATO Headquarters, on May 26 the militants opened fire on the units of the Ukrainian Armed Forces 61 times, leaving two Ukrainian soldiers wounded.

***********
https://www.unian.info/war/1944026-...rs-in-militant-controlled-area-of-donbas.html

The OSCE Special Monitoring Mission (SMM) to Ukraine has spotted banned 122mm Gvozdika self-propelled howitzers in the occupied territory of Donetsk region. 

"The SMM continued to monitor the withdrawal of weapons, in implementation of the Memorandum, the Package of Measures and its Addendum," the SMM said in a report based on information received as of 19:30 local time on May 24, 2017. 

"In violation of withdrawal lines, in non-government-controlled areas, the SMM saw two self-propelled howitzers (2S1 Gvozdika, 122mm) 2.5km north-east of Zaichenko (26km north-east of Mariupol) pointed in a south-westerly direction," the report says.


"On May 23, in non-government-controlled areas, the SMM saw an anti-aircraft gun (ZU-23) mounted on a military truck (Ural-type) in the western outskirts of Luhansk city heading east on road M04 and, in the same location on 24 May, five IFVs (BTR-type) heading north; and an armoured personnel carrier (APC) (MT-LB) in Zaichenko (93km south of Donetsk). Aerial imagery revealed on 23 May three ACVs (type unknown) near Sokilnyky (38km north-west of Luhansk)," the mission said.


In 'LPR'-controlled area south of Stanytsia Luhanska bridge, the SMM continued to observe, the remnants of a 82mm mortar and of a rocket of a multiple launch rocket system (BM-21 Grad, 122mm) on the tarmac road 250m north of the Prince Ihor monument," reads the report.
***********

***********
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/424495.html

Militants had shelled the positions of the Ukrainian Armed Forces in the ATO area 61 times over the past 24 hours, as a result two Ukrainian military men were wounded, the press center of the ATO headquarters has reported.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1946301-...rs-wounded-in-action-in-donbas-on-may-27.html

Eight Ukrainian soldiers were wounded in action in Donbas, the east of Ukraine, on Saturday, May 27, as a result of 49 attacks mounted by Russia's hybrid military forces, according to the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) headquarters. 


"The situation in the ATO zone has not changed in the past 24 hours: there is still escalation," the ATO HQ said on Facebook on Sunday morning. Twenty-four attacks on Ukrainian troops were reported in the Mariupol sector. In particular, the enemy used 122mm artillery systems, which are banned under the Minsk agreements, along with 82mm mortars to shell ATO positions near the village of Pavlopil in Donetsk region twice in the evening. Small arms and grenade launchers were used after dark to fire at Ukrainian troops near the villages of Shyrokyne, Vodiane, Lebedynske, Chermalyk, and Hnutove. Infantry fighting vehicles and large-caliber machine guns were engaged to attack Ukrainian positions near the village of Novotroyitske, which is to the north of the temporarily occupied town of Dokuchayevsk. Ukrainian troops stationed near the town of Maryinka came under grenade fire, which was opened from the outskirts of the occupied city of Donetsk

There were 16 attacks registered in the Donetsk sector on Saturday. As dusk fell, the Russian proxies twice mounted attacks on ATO forces near the village of Troyitske, engaging banned 122mm artillery systems. About 50 shells were lobbed into areas where the Ukrainian army is stationed in that sector. The enemy also used banned 120mm mortars to shell the outskirts of the town of Avdiyivka. The occupiers also fired 82mm mortars, machine guns and small arms at Ukrainian servicemen. Infantry fighting vehicles attacked ATO positions near the village of Zaitseve, close to the occupied town of Horlivka. 

The least number of attacks was reported in the Luhansk sector. There were only nine instances of the violation of the ceasefire in that sector on Saturday, the ATO HQ said. Most of the attacks were reported after dark. Ukrainian troops stationed near the villages of Novozvanivka and Novo-Oleksandrivka came under 120mm mortar fire at about 22:00 local time on Saturday. Small arms and grenade launchers were used to shell Ukrainian positions near the villages of Krymske, Stanytsia Luhanske, Donets, and Lobacheve. What is more, Krymske came under 82mm mortar fire.
************
https://www.unian.info/war/1946229-...sunday-hospital-school-buildings-damaged.html

Russia's hybrid military forces have been shelling residential areas of the Ukrainian-controlled town of Krasnohorivka in Donbas for two hours on Sunday, May 28, according to chief of the Main Police Department in Donetsk region Viacheslav Abroskin. 

"Krasnohorivka. At 06:40 local time, militants started shelling the town. There are reports about a damaged building of a municipal hospital. Several shells have hit the residential area (near a plant)," he wrote on Facebook. "Information about damages and the injured is being verified. 

Investigators from the police of the town of Maryinka are working on the spot," he wrote on Facebook. He reported in an update an hour later that the shelling was on.


"At 07:45, the shelling continued. Police officers started evacuating hospital workers and patients, mainly senior citizens, being under ongoing fire," he said. 

"Shells have hit school No. 2 [the school year ended last week]. The building is on fire," he said. The fire ceased at 08:40, he added in an update an hour later.

******

The Ukrainian members of the Joint Center for Control and Coordination (JCCC) regarding the ceasefire in Donbas have reported that the number of civilians that were injured in an attack by Russian proxies on the Ukrainian-controlled town of Krasnohorivka in Donbas on Sunday morning has increased to eight people. 

Read more on UNIAN: https://www.unian.info/war/1946359-...ck-grows-to-eight-civilians-photos-video.html






"Eight residents of Krasnohorivka have been injured," the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) headquarters said on Facebook, citing the Ukrainian monitors. According to earlier reports, two females and one male were reported to have been injured in the attack on Krasnohorivka. 

"Such terrorist acts committed by illegal armed formations of the self-proclaimed Donetsk People's Republic against civilians have again demonstrated the gross violation of the Minsk agreements, the deliberate planning and execution of terrorist attacks on the civil population," they said.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1947171-...-soldiers-killed-in-donbas-in-2017-alone.html

Spokesman for the Ukrainian Defense Ministry Andriy Petrenko has reported that 98 Ukrainian servicemen have been killed in action in Donbas, the east of Ukraine, since the beginning of 2017, according to First Deputy Chairperson of Ukraine's Verkhovna Rada Iryna Gerashchenko. 


"When speaking at a conference in Georgia, Andriy Petrenko, a spokesman for Ukraine's Defense Ministry [informed]: 98 Ukrainian soldiers have been killed in action in Donbas in 2017 alone, over 800 were wounded in action. More than 1,100 instances of the violation of the ceasefire were registered," she wrote on Facebook.

As UNIAN reported earlier, eight soldiers were reported to have been wounded on Saturday, May 27. 

Seven Ukrainian troops were wounded in action on Sunday, May 28, the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation headquarters said in an update on Monday morning.

************

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 48 times in the past 24 hours with seven Ukrainian soldiers reported as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 






http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/424694.html

The Russian Federation intends to deploy nuclear offensive weapons on the territory of the occupied Crimea, chairman of the Verkhovna Rada Andriy Parubiy said at a meeting of the NATO Parliamentary Assembly in Tbilisi on Monday.

"Now Russia is carrying out an intensified militarization of the illegally occupied peninsula, placing new types of weapons and military equipment there, including plans to deploy, and according to some sources, have already placed nuclear deterrent weapons," he said.

He also noted that the Russian occupation regime persecutes representatives of the Crimean Tatar and Ukrainian ethnic communities on the peninsula. In addition, the speaker said that the Russian Federation is stepping up military operations on the collision line in Donbas.

At the same time, Parubiy said that it is important for Ukraine to settle the conflict in a peaceful way and to this end it is necessary to maintain political pressure on the Russian Federation and sanctions against it. "And if the escalation of Russia's aggressive actions continues, I am convinced that we must jointly come to strengthening sanctions against Russia," he said.

According to Parubiy, the refusal of the Russian Federation to observe the ceasefire regime, to quit the fire in Donbas, undermine the efforts of Ukraine and the international community aimed at de-escalation and stabilization of the situation in the region.

***********
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/424776.html

Ukraine insists on deploying a peacekeeping mission to the territories of Donbas uncontrolled by Kyiv, a prominent Ukrainian parliamentarian said.

"We have drawn the attention of our partners in the OSCE to the Ukrainian administration's position that it is very difficult to achieve demilitarization and de-occupation without deploying a peacekeeping mission to the occupied territory," Iryna Gerashchenko, first deputy chairperson of the Verkhovna Rada and Kyiv's representative in the humanitarian subgroup of the trilateral contact group, said on Monday.

Ukraine believes it is necessary to make "a positive decision on the peacekeeping mission in Donbas, Gerashchenko told reporters after meeting with the ambassadors of the OSCE countries on Monday.

She accused Russia for blocking the matter.

The issue of Crimea was brought up in the meeting with the ambassadors of the OSCE countries, Gerashchenko said. "The OSCE SMM [Special Monitoring Mission] should have access to the entire Ukrainian territory, and Crimea is Ukraine. We raised the issue that [human] rights violations in Crimea and the Russian Federation's failure to grant monitoring missions and human rights missions access to the occupied territory are unacceptable," she said.

"We believe that the issue of Crimea should be more actively addressed by all international organizations," she said.

The delegation of the OSCE representatives currently visiting Ukraine comprises 27 ambassadors of OSCE countries, Gerashchenko said. "On these days, they will not only visit Kyiv, but the delegation will also visit Donbas," she said.

The delegation of OSCE representatives will leave for Donbas on Monday evening, she said.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ukrspyrt's ex-head shot dead in Kyiv on Tuesday






















http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/economic/424921.html

Police in Kyiv on Tuesday are looking for the individual who shot dead a businessman in Kyiv's Dartnytsky District.

"At 08:16 a passerby called the precinct and said on Mykhailo Hryshko St. an individual got out of his Audi sedan and shot a man in the back several times. The individual got back into the car and headed toward Petro Hryhorenko Avenue. It has been preliminarily established that the victim received fatal gunshot wounds to the spine," Kyiv's National Police reported.

The shooter is driving a red Audi sedan. The "Intercept" action plan has been called by the police.

Police later said the identity of the dead individual had been established. He is a Kyiv resident, born in 1968. They did not release his name.

"Having examined the body, police experts identified four wounds. They collected four shells from a 9 mm pistol and began interviewing witnesses," said an updated police report, which identified the victim of the shooting as former acting head (2014) of the state-owned Ukrspyrt concern Viktor Pankov. Prior to his assassination, Pankov worked as an advisor to the Ukrspyrt director.

Chief of the Darnytsky District Police Station Serhiy Chernyshev told journalists four or five shots were fired, according to witnesses. He said evidence was being gathered at the scene of the assassination by detectives.

According to Chernyshev, the professional activities of the deceased man may have been the reason he was killed. He declined to identify the assassinated man as Pankov.

Pankov in 2008 and 2009 was a board member of the national joint-stock company Nadra Ukrainy. In 2012 he began working at Ukrspyrt as deputy general director in charge of legal issues, and later as acting Ukrspyrt general director and first deputy director in charge of production and financial issues. He left Ukrspyrt in December 2013.

At the start of 2014 Pankov was an advisor to the chairman of the board of Chornomornaftogaz. In March 2014 he returned to Ukrspyrt as deputy director in charge of legal issues. In December 2014 the Agriculture and Food Ministry sacked Mykhaylo Labutyna as Ukrspyrt general director, naming Pankov as acting director.

Pankov in 2016 was put in charge of Ukrspyrt's main office.

****************


https://www.unian.info/war/1949269-...-last-day-luhansk-sector-sees-escalation.html
Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 50 times in the past 24 hours with three Ukrainian soldiers reported as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters.




The Russian occupation forces opened fire on Ukrainian positions in the Mariupol sector 18 times. Having engaged heavy artillery systems against Ukrainian troops stationed near the town of Krasnohorivka the night before, the Russian proxies used lighter weapons for the rest of the day. In the evening, the enemy repeatedly fired grenade launchers and small arms at the Ukrainian fortified positions near the villages of Pavlopil, Hnutove, Chermalyk, Novotroyitske, Taramchuk, Berezove, and Talakivka. What is more, Ukrainian troops near Pavlopil came under 82mm mortar fire, while Talakivka was attacked by infantry fighting vehicles.

*******
https://www.unian.info/war/1949686-...ed-in-booby-trap-blast-in-luhansk-region.html






Three civilians have been injured in a booby-trap blast in a Ukrainian-controlled area in Luhansk region, according to Luhansk Regional State Administration's press service.

"On May 29, three villagers from Kryakivka in Novoaydarsky district hit a booby trap set by the enemy," the administration wrote on Facebook on Tuesday, May 30.

The scene was cordoned off by servicemen before the arrival of doctors. Military doctors provided first aid to the victims, who later were taken to the military hospital of the town of Sievierodonetsk.

https://www.unian.info/politics/194...nsk-all-dpr-lpr-sites-need-to-be-blocked.html
Ukraine's humanitarian envoy to the Trilateral Contact Group in Minsk for the peaceful settlement in Donbas, First Deputy Chair of the Verkhovna Rada Iryna Gerashchenko says it is necessary to block all websites of the self-proclaimed Donetsk People's Republic ("DPR") and Luhansk People's Republic ("LPR").


"The next stage [in fighting against Russian propaganda] is to block all websites of the "DPR" and "LPR" as such that violate Ukrainian law, spread ethnic hatred, damage the territorial integrity and sovereignty of Ukraine," she wrote on Facebook.

*********
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/424997.html

Three Ukrainian servicemen were injured in the anti-terrorist operation (ATO) zone in Donbas on Monday, the Ukrainian Defense Ministry's spokesman, Andriy Lysenko, has confirmed.

"Last day, no Ukrainian servicemen were killed, three were injured as a result of the shelling," he said at a briefing in Kyiv on Tuesday.


----------



## Hindustani78

Shoot-out in Vinnytsia region















www.unian.info/war/1950779-militants-shell-avdiyivka-tuesday-evening-3-injured.html
Three civilians were injured in a projectile explosion in Avdiyivka, Donetsk region, as reported by the press-secretary of the region’s police department, Natalia Shiman. 

Two men and a woman were at a commuter transport stop on Nekrasov Street, when a shell exploded nearby. People sustained shrapnel wounds and were later admitted to hospital. The police are working at the scene," Shiman wrote on Facebook. All three victims are local residents: the man and the woman are both born in 1994, while the third victim has not been clearly identified yet.

In addition, the spokeswoman noted another shell hit the garden of a private household located on Lermontova Street. No casualties were reported in the said incident. In turn, head of the Donetsk regional military-civil administration Pavlo Zhebrivsky said that the explosion occurred during the shelling by Russian-terrorist forces. "At about 19:40, Russian occupiers shelled the residential areas of Avdiyivka. A mine exploded near a bus stop on Nekrasov Street, wounding three residents. One of the wounded remains in a critical condition. Another mine landed in the backyard of a civilian house. Windows, walls, and roof are damaged," said Zhebrivsky.

***
https://www.unian.info/war/1951156-...wias-amid-44-attacks-in-donbas-on-may-30.html
Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 44 times in the past 24 hours, with one Ukrainian soldier reported as killed in action (KIA) and five as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters

Illegal armed groups were most active in the Mariupol sector, where they mounted 24 attacks on the positions of the Armed Forces of Ukraine. Late in the evening, they were firing banned 120mm mortar shells at Ukrainian troops stationed near the village of Novotroyitske for one hour. After dark, the enemy also carried out armed provocations with the use of small arms and grenade launchers near the villages of Shyrokyne, Hnutove, Berezove, Bohdanivka, and Pavlopil, and the towns of Maryinka and Krasnohorivka. In addition, the Ukrainian fortified positions near Krasnohorivka and Bohdanivka were attacked by infantry fighting vehicles. Furthermore, enemy snipers were active near Shyrokyne, Pavlopil, and Maryinka.

Having attacked an agri-business near the village of Novoluhanske in the Donetsk sector on Tuesday morning, the Russian occupation forces continued shelling residential areas and infrastructure facilities in that zone. Thus, at about 19:45 Kyiv time, they once again mounted mortar attacks on the town of Avdiyivka. As a result, three civilians who were standing at a bus stop amid the shelling were wounded. They were taken to hospital. One of them is in serious condition. Additionally, one of the mortar shells exploded in the courtyard of a private house. Fortunately, no one was injured there.

Avdiyivka and its outskirts remain the hottest spot on the map of the Donbas war. Last evening alone, the enemy used banned 120mm mortars along that section of the demarcation line, as well as repeatedly shelled the Ukrainian fortified positions, using grenade launchers of various modifications and different small arms. Moreover, the villages of Pisky and Zaitseve defended by the Ukrainian army in that sector were attacked by the enemy's infantry fighting vehicles. 

In the Luhansk sector, there were six instances of shelling by Russian-terrorist groups in the past day. In particular, from 18:00 and until midnight, the occupiers were firing grenades along with small arms on the Ukrainian fortified positions near the villages of Krymske, Luhanske, Syze, and Donetskiy.

************

www.unian.info/war/1951929-russian-artillery-systems-in-donbas-start-to-shell-at-longer-distance.html

Ukrainian military journalist and blogger Yuriy Butusov claims that Russian artillery systems used against the Ukrainian army in Donbas have begun shelling at longer distances. 


According to him, two instances of shelling of the rear of the Armed Forces of Ukraine at a distance of about 20 km from the front line have recently been recorded.


In addition, the Russian occupation forces have more actively involved unmanned aerial vehicles for air reconnaissance; the number of flights reaching the front line has increased. 

Moreover, the enemy has stepped up measures to jam Ukrainian drones, Butusov said. 

"Obviously, there is a correlation between these obvious measures and the deployment of a new 8th combined arms army on the Ukrainian border, which includes the 1st and 2nd Army Corps of the occupation forces, as well as the support forces on the border of Donetsk region, namely the 150th motorized rifle division. This evidence has nothing to do with the ceasefire," the journalist wrote on Facebook.

***********
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/425235.html

The Office of the United Nations High Commissioner for Human Rights (OHCHR) has confirmed 178 civilian casualties (35 killed and 143 wounded) in eastern Ukraine from March until May 14, 2017.

The total number of casualties among civilians in the period from April 14, 2014 until May 14, 2017 is more than 2,000 people and the number of civilians who were wounded is 7,000-9,000 people.

"The reason for the majority of victims is shelling, explosions on mines and explosive remnants of war," the humanitarian bulletin of the United Nations Office for the Coordination of Humanitarian Affairs (OCHA) for March-April says.

The risk of death and injuries inflicted by blasts of dud mines and munitions remains high, accidents are reported almost daily, the OCHA also said.

These incidents caused 70 civilian casualties (22 killed and 48 injured) in March-April that is 94% higher than the data for the same period in 2016, when four were killed and 32 injured, the OHCHR said. Some 74.3% of these casualties were reported in the territories outside the Ukrainian government's control, where humanitarian access is limited (66.6% in 2016).

At the same time, shell attacks caused major damage to residential houses and vitally important infrastructure, in particular, electric power and water supply facilities, hospitals and schools, the document indicated.

************


----------



## Hindustani78

NSDC chief Turchynov visits Maryinka, Krasnohorivka



































































https://www.unian.info/war/1953254-ukraine-reports-2-wias-amid-35-enemy-attacks-in-last-day.html

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 35 times in the past 24 hours with two Ukrainian soldiers reported as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

The Russian proxies in the Mariupol sector mounted 15 attacks and were more active after dark. 

"The Russian occupation forces used 120mm and 82mm mortars and small arms to fire on our fortified positions near the town of Krasnohorivka. In addition, 82mm mortars and grenade launchers were used near the town of Maryinka. An enemy sniper was also active there," the report says.

The Russian-backed mercenaries fired small arms and grenade launchers of various modifications near the villages of Shyrokyne, Vodiane, Pavlopil, Berezove, and Chermalyk. Additionally, they opened fire from guns of infantry fighting vehicles and 82mm mortars near Vodiane and Shyrokyne.

In the Donetsk sector, the enemy was most active near the town of Avdiyivka.


In its southern and eastern outskirts, the invaders attacked our positions, using small arms and grenade launchers. Late in the evening, one of the Ukrainian fortified positions came under mortar fire, including from 120mm ones," the headquarters said. 

Furthermore, the enemy used small arms, machine guns and grenade launchers near the villages of Verkhniotoretske, Zaitseve, and Troyitske. 

Eight militant attacks were recorded in the Luhansk sector.

"From 18:00 and until midnight, the enemy fired grenade launchers and small arms on the Ukrainian fortified positions near the villages of Krymske, Novozvanivka and Donetskiy. Moreover, an enemy infantry fighting vehicle attacked positions near Krymske," the press service said.

************

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/425572.html

Vasyl Hrytsak, the head of the Security Service of Ukraine (SBU), believes it is reasonable to restrict entry into the territory of Ukraine for Russian citizens by limiting the right to visa-free entry to holders of biometric passports.

"We are able to de facto visit Europe [without visas] on biometric passports starting from June 11. Why not introduce a requirement requiring citizens of the Russian Federation to hold at least similar documents to enter here [...] Such a measure could be taken at this point," Hrytsak told reporters in Kyiv on Thursday.

He spoke about the threats posed by the Russian special services to citizens of Ukraine who visit Russia for personal purposes or for the purpose of employment in that country.

Hrytsak said the Russian special services frequently make attempts to recruit Ukrainians visiting Russia, and Ukrainians are recruited by using both psychological and physical pressure.

*************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/425718.html

Participants of the Anti-Terrorist Operation, who served in the Kyiv-2 police battalion, Adam Osmayev and Amina Okuyeva, were attacked in Podil residential area in Kyiv, director of the communication department of the Interior Ministry, Artem Shevchenko, said.

"In Podil in Kyiv, there was an audacious and insidious enemy attack on the patriots of Ukraine, ATO participants, volunteers who in 2014 defended their country in the ranks of the Kyiv-2 police battalion, Adam Osmayev and Amina Okuyeva. The attacker introduced himself as a foreign journalist and approached them with a request for an interview. Then he opened fire from a gun, and wounded Adam," Shevchenko wrote on his Facebook page

Omayev's wife, Okuyeva, opened fire in self-defense and seriously wounded the assassin, the spokesman said.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1954736-...y-gaining-more-ground-in-donbas-official.html

The Ukrainian forces in Donbas are gradually advancing deeper into the militant-occupied territory, forcing terrorists to retreat from the so-called "grey zone," Deputy Minister for Occupied Territories George Tuka has told 112 TV channel. 

The territories being taken under the control of the government forces belong to Ukraine according to the Minsk agreements, said George Tuka, according to 112 Ukraine, which earlier reported that the government forces advanced some 50 km in Donbas in a process of "crawling de-occupation." 

"It's about the Ukrainian Armed Forces taking control of the territories referred to as "grey zones." In terms of expanding the territory controlled by the central government, indeed, such territory is increasing. Gradually. But we must bear in mind that all of these areas of which we have gained control are envisaged in Minsk agreements,” Tuka said.

He added that “to the deepest regret, we have immediately lost some areas envisaged there, like Debaltseve. Neither the separatists nor their Kremlin masters felt any remorse in this regard. I believe that we are doing everything exactly right. I look forward to more success," the deputy minister for the occupied territories said.

As reported earlier, on May 22, a Ukrainian volunteer Yuriy Misyahin said that that the Ukrainian army had advanced at the Svitlodarsk Arc bulge in Donetsk region, taking new positions. 

***********
https://www.unian.info/war/1955321-...8-times-in-last-day-despite-june-1-truce.html

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 28 times in the past 24 hours despite a new agreement on a truce as of June 1; no casualties were reported, according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 28 times in the past 24 hours despite a new agreement on a truce as of June 1; no casualties were reported, according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

The Donetsk sector saw de-escalation in the past day. Yet, two violations of the ceasefire by the Russian-backed militants were recorded. In the evening, the enemy fired hand-held anti-tank grenade launchers and heavy machine guns on the Ukrainian defenders of the village of Zaitseve. Around midnight, the occupiers used 82mm mortars, automatic grenade launchers and heavy machine guns amid shelling of a Ukrainian fortified position on the southern outskirts of the town of Avdiyivka. 

In the Luhansk sector, there were eight recorded instances of militant shelling in the past day. In particular, from 18:00 and until midnight, the invaders opened fire from grenade launchers and small arms on the Ukrainian fortified positions near the villages of Novozvanivka and Novo-Oleksandrivka. And at the end of the day, the enemy fired 120mm mortars on the positions of the Ukrainian Armed Forces near the village of Krymske, as well as 82mm mortars near the village of Kriakivka. 

There were no killed and wounded in action in the past day, the ATO HQ said.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1961766-...8-wias-amid-85-enemy-attacks-in-last-day.html

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 85 times in the past 24 hours with eight Ukrainian soldiers reported as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

In the Mariupol sector, the militants used weapons against the Ukrainian soldiers 25 times, mostly near the village of Chermalyk, where the enemy repeatedly fired 120mm mortars and once used a multiple rocket launcher. Additionally, the Ukrainian fortified positions near the villages of Vodiane, Shyrokyne, Hnutove, Taramchuk, Pavlopol and Novotroyitske, and the town of Maryinka were attacked with small arms, grenade launchers, as well as 82mm mortars and infantry fighting vehicles in some areas.

In the Donetsk sector, the illegal armed groups opened fire on the fortified positions of the Armed Forces of Ukraine 28 times. It is emphasized that the geography of enemy shelling remains constant: last night such facts were recorded near the town of Avdiyivka, and the villages of Kamianka, Verkhniotoretske, Novhorodske, Zaitseve, Novoluhanske and Troyitske. The enemy also actively used small arms, grenade launchers of various modifications, 82mm mortars, and less often 120mm mortars.


"However, in the evening, the occupiers carried out two powerful shelling of the Ukrainian positions near the village of Troyitske, using 122mm artillery systems, 120mm mortars, tank shells and less powerful weapons. Moreover, yesterday, the militants once again shelled the residential area of one of the front-line settlements on the Svitlodarska Duha bulge," the report says.

The largest number of violations yesterday was recorded in the Luhansk sector, namely 32 militant attacks. More instances of the use of heavy artillery weapons by the Russian occupation forces were also recorded there. In particular, the militants carried out several powerful attacks near the villages of Krymske and Novotoshkivske, using 120mm mortars and 122mm and 152mm artillery systems. 

"The defenders of the villages of Novo-Oleksandrivka, Triokhizbenka, Troyitske, Katerynivka and Novozvanivka, and the town of Popasna also came under mortar fire. Furthermore, using light weapons, the invaders resorted to provocations near the villages of Donetskiy and Stanytsia Luhanska," the press service said.


************

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/426896.html

One Ukrainian soldier has been killed, seven injured as a result of enemy shelling of the positions of the ATO forces in Krymske area of Luhansk region, the ATO headquarters has reported.

"In the Luhansk sector, the number of shelling of ATO forces has significantly grown. Starting at 6:00 a.m., Russian-occupation troops, violating the Minsk accords, are firing on ATO forces, including 152 mm heavy artillery, 120 and 82 mm mortars," the press centre of the ATO headquarters said on its Facebook page on Wednesday.

At the same time, it is reported that the Ukrainian military in Krymske region "do not react to provocations, do not open fire in response, continue holding positions along the line of demarcation and are ready for rapid changes in the situation."

"As a result of the fighting, seven defenders of Krymske were wounded, one was killed," the headquarters of the ATO said.

A report says that the intensity of fire on the Ukrainian positions is enhanced by automatic grenade launchers of 17 model and the grenade launchers SPG9 (more than 120 grenades), anti-tank guided missile systems, large-caliber machine guns and small arms.

"The enemy actively uses unmanned aerial vehicles to correct artillery fire, one of which has been shot down by the Ukrainian military today," the report says.

As a result of shelling in Novotoshkivske village, water supply was damaged, civil buildings were damaged by shrapnel, the evacuation of children is being considered, acting head of civil-military administration of Novotoshkovskivske settlement and the village of Zhelobok of Popasniansky district of Luhansk region Dmytro Kondratiev said.

"According to the available information, the enemy actively accumulates reserves and conducts other events that can be regarded as preparations for the offensive of terrorist forces. In addition, the activity of enemy sabotage and reconnaissance groups has increased," the headquarters of the ATO said.

As the headquarters reports with reference to eyewitnesses, the militants intentionally undermine the apartments of local residents to accuse the forces of the ATO of violating the Minsk accords.

"In addition, according to the available information, propaganda channels are used in these war crimes against humanity, which record such destruction for the sake of creating their next "fake news," the headquarters of the ATO said.

****************


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1963481-...ukraine-reports-2-kias-11-wias-on-june-7.html

The Ukrainian Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters has reported 34 attacks on Ukrainian troops in Donbas since the beginning of Wednesday, June 7, as a result of which two Ukrainian soldiers were killed in action (KIA) and 11 were wounded in action (WIA). 

"The current situation in the ATO zone remains tough ... The most difficult situation today is in the Luhansk direction, as this part of the front has become the epicenter of the enemy's fire," the ATO HQ's press center wrote on Facebook on Wednesday evening. 

The Ukrainian soldiers who are defending the villages of Novotoshkivske and Krymske are under intensive fire, as Russia's hybrid military forces have been using proscribed 152mm, 122mm, 120mm artillery systems and 82mm mortars. From time to time, they use grenade launchers, large-caliber machine guns and infantry fighting vehicles' weaponry.

Russian-backed fighters from the self-proclaimed Luhansk People's Republic were said to have provoked a fight near the militant-controlled village of Zholobok after they mounted a heavy attack on Ukrainian troops at 05:30 local time on June 7. They used weapons of different calibers – from machine guns and grenade launchers to 152mm artillery systems. Acting chairman of Novotoshkivske village administration Dmytro Kondratyev reported that the water supply system and civilian houses had been damaged, and the local authorities were considering the evacuation of children from that area. 

In the same sector, illegal armed formations used grenade launchers to shell the town of Zolote and the village of Stanytsia Luhanska. Large-caliber machine guns were fired not far from the village of Novo-Oleksandrivka. 

The Mariupol sector also saw escalation when the Ukrainian positions near the village of Chermalyk came under fire from multiple rocket launchers at about 14:00 local time on Wednesday. The enemy also used banned 120mm mortars near the village of Shyrokyne, which is some 23 km from the Ukrainian-controlled strategic port city of Mariupol. In addition, the occupiers used grenade launchers and small arms to fire on ATO forces stationed not far from the villages of Pavlopil, Vodiane and the town of Maryinka. 

Violations of the ceasefire were also reported in the Donetsk sector when attacks on Ukrainian troops deployed near the town of Avdiyivka started at dawn as the Russian proxies opened fire from proscribed 122mm artillery systems. The enemy also used small arms, grenade launchers, and 82mm mortars in that area, as well as near the villages of Luhanske and Zaitseve.

**************
https://www.unian.info/war/1963966-militant-shells-hit-school-in-eastern-ukraines-krasnohorivka.html

Russia's hybrid military forces have shelled the secondary school in the town of Krasnohorivka, using the weapons banned under the Minsk Agreements, according to the Ukrainian delegation to the Joint Center for Control and Coordination (JCCC). 

The illegal armed groups continue their attacks on civilian infrastructure along the demarcation line, employing weaponry proscribed by the Minsk deal. At about 22:30 on June 7, several shells exploded outside School No. 1 in Krasnohorivka.

There were no students or staff in or near the school at the time of the blasts. Information is being clarified on the damage inflicted. 

"Acting this way, the militants once again prove they are brazenly and cynically neglecting the Minsk agreements," the JCCC said.
**************

https://www.unian.info/war/1964411-...nes-maryinka-some-40-explosions-recorded.html

The situation is escalating in the area between the villages of Kamianka and Kruta Balka in Donetsk region, Chairman of the Donetsk Military and Civil Administration Pavlo Zhebrivskiy wrote on Facebook. 

As of 10:00 Kyiv time, we have such a picture according to the operational information: there is an escalation on the Kamianka-Kruta Balka line. About 40 explosions were heard near pumping station No. 1 (the area of the town of Maryinka, near the village of Vasylivka). According to the field data, the fighting continues, the station's equipment has failed, and there is still no possibility to carry out the evacuation," Zhebrivskiy said.

He also said that the Voda Donbasu [Water of Donbas] municipal utility company had suspended water supplies from the Siverskiy Donets-Donbas channel to five filtration stations, namely in Krasnoarmiysk, Velykoanadolska, two stations in Mariupol, and another one in Donetsk. "If water is supplied from the Starokrymske water reservoir to the Mariupol filtration stations, accordingly, Mariupol does not remain without water. 

At the same time, water supplies to the Krasnoarmiyska and Velykoanadolska filtration stations have been cut off completely since they have no backup source of water supply," he added.

**********
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/427341.html

Since the beginning of the day, militants have violated the ceasefire regime in Donbas 18 times, repeatedly using 120-mm mortars banned by the Minsk agreements, as a result of which one soldier of the Armed Forces of Ukraine was killed and six more were wounded, the ATO press center headquarters said on Thursday.

"Since the beginning of the day, one soldier of the Armed Forces of Ukraine has been killed, six more have been wounded," the ATO headquarters' press center said in a report as of 18.00 on Thursday published on their Facebook page.

***************


----------



## victor07

Ukrainian army now. Fighting for a spoon....

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866665068242636800
*Ukrainian army now. Firing brand new Ukrainian mortar "Molot".*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866162051063918592


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1966274-ukraine-reports-45-enemy-attacks-1-kia-6-wias-in-last-day.html

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 45 times in the past 24 hours, with one Ukrainian soldier reported as killed in action (KIA) and six as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 


Although the number of enemy shellings has decreased compared to previous days, the militants more often open fire at front-line settlements, not only on the Ukrainian fortified positions," the headquarters said. In the Mariupol sector, the Russian occupation forces used 120mm mortars near the villages of Shyrokyne and Vodiane. In the evening, they fired 152mm artillery systems near the village of Sartana.

Moreover, they opened fire from 82mm mortars from the western outskirts of the occupied city of Donetsk on the Ukrainian fortified positions near the towns of Maryinka and Krasnohorivka.


The residential areas of Maryinka fell under militant shelling during the day, resulting in a 50-year-old woman being injured. At about 18:30 Kyiv time, the occupiers started firing artillery systems on the outskirts of Sartana. Artillery shells exploded in the residential area, where the commandant's office of the State Border Guard Service is located. According to the State Border Guard Service, from 18:30 to 19:00, more than 40 artillery shells were launched on its border units. As a result of shelling, buildings and equipment were partially damaged. 

"There were no casualties among the military personnel; however, eight border guards suffered concussions," the report says.


In addition, the building and machinery of the local agricultural firm, a gas pipeline and a gas distribution station, where the fire occurred, were damaged as a result of the shelling. Local residents were not injured. In the Donetsk sector, the enemy used weapons against the Ukrainian Armed Forces 19 times. 

During the day, the invaders fired 120mm and 82mm mortars, grenade launchers and small arms of various calibers on Ukrainian fortified positions in the vicinity of the town of Avdiyivka. In the evening, they opened fire from tanks and infantry fighting vehicles. Furthermore, the mercenaries used 82mm mortars near the villages of Zaitseve, Verkhniotoretske and Kamianka.

During the shelling of the Ukrainian fortified positions near Kamianka, several mines hit a part of the village where civilians live. As a result of the shelling, a 15-year-old boy was injured and hospitalized. In the Luhansk sector, the situation has relatively stabilized, as there were recorded eight militant attacks. 

In the morning, the militants fired 120mm mortars twice on the Ukrainian positions near the village of Triokhizbenka. 

In the afternoon and in the evening, they used the same artillery systems against the Ukrainian defenders near the village of Katerynivka.
***********
https://www.unian.info/war/1967126-ukrainian-army-gains-ground-in-donbas.html

As a result of the battles for the village of Zholobok, the 93rd Brigade advancedin the area of Slovianoserbskiy Curve, Ukrainian military journalist and editor-in-chief of Censor.NET Yuriy Butusov wrote on Facebook. 






The journalist said the outbreak of hostilities in the village of Zholobok of Luhansk region on June 6 caused panic in Russian propaganda media over the advance of the Ukrainian Armed Forces. 

Under the terms of the truce, this territory was supposed to remain under control of government forces. However, the Russian command repeatedly carried out attacks to cut off the curve, occupy the village of Krymske, and approach the Siverskiy Donets river. 

"On June 1-6, 2017, the assault groups of the 1st and 2nd Battalions of the 93rd Brigade occupied the height of 150.3 and the northern outskirts of the village of Zholobok," the journalist said.


He noted that the enemy had suffered serious losses and failed to hinder the advance of the Ukrainian army. "The enemy's artillery and reserves entered the battle after the Ukrainian combat groups had gained a foothold on new frontiers, but they failed to thwart the offensive of the 93rd Brigade or dislodge our troops from the retaken positions," Butusov said.

As of June 8, the shootings subsided and the situation has come to a standstill. Information on allegedly five KIAs among Ukrainian soldiers on June 7 turned out to be false.

On June 7, a soldier from the 93rd Brigade was killed in action. The enemy death toll is least seven mercenaries of the so-called "LPR"


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1969186-...kraine-reports-4-kias-7-wias-in-last-day.html

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 73 times in the past 24 hours with four Ukrainian soldiers reported as killed in action (KIA) and seven as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1969944-...as-in-almost-70-enemy-attacks-on-june-11.html

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 67 times in the past 24 hours, with two Ukrainian soldiers reported as killed in action (KIA) and four as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 


The occupiers resorted to proscribed weapons in the Mariupol sector. In particular, 122mm artillery systems were used to shell the Ukrainian fortified positions near the villages of Pavlopil and Novohryhorivka. The village of Hnutove came under 120mm and 82mm mortar fire. Mortars of a smaller, 82mm, caliber were also fired on areas near the village of Novomykhailivka and the town of Krasnohorivka. In addition, the enemy used anti-tank missile systems near Pavlopil. Further, the illegal armed groups repeatedly opened fire from small arms, grenade launchers and guns of infantry fighting vehicles in the past day to attack Ukrainian defenders near the villages of Talakivka, Lebedynske, and Vodiane.

**********
https://www.unian.info/war/1970359-police-prosecute-man-who-joined-fighting-in-ukraine-media.html

Czech police have for the first time launched the prosecution of a Czech man who fought in eastern Ukraine on the side of the pro-Russian separatists, weekly Respekt writes in its issue to be out on Monday, adding that the man has been accused of preparing a terrorist attack, according to the Prague Daily Monitor. 


Respekt writes that it is not clear what exactly the Czech man was doing in Ukraine, the Prague Daily Monitor reported. After returning from Ukraine, he served in the Czech military for some time. When recruiting him, the military did not uncover his previous controversial activities in Ukraine. 

They surfaced only later when photos with him appeared on social networks, Respekt writes. The man was a member of the military paratrooper veterans' club, it writes. 

Three years ago, media estimated the number of such Czech fighters at up to 30. The death of Ivo Stejskal, a Czech from Brno, who fell when fighting for the rebels, was confirmed to Czech Television by his sister some time ago. 

Media speculated about the death of another Czech, coming from Zatec, north Bohemia, who reportedly also joined the rebels opposed to Kyiv. Secret services would not comment on the number of Czechs fighting in Ukraine.


It is not clear how many Czechs fought or have been fighting in the east of Ukraine, Respekt writes.

****************

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/428128.html
Some 22 militants were killed and 60 wounded in Donbas last week, the Ukrainian Defense Ministry's spokesman, Andriy Lysenko, said.

"The confirmed losses of the enemy over the past week are 22 dead, and 60 wounded militants, more than half of the losses fall on the Bakhmutka highway and Avdiyivka," Lysenko said at a briefing in Kyiv on Monday.

According to him, there are cases of inter-ethnic clashes in the Russian units that gathered near the border with Ukraine. In particular, in the 150th mechanized infantry division a military man from Dagestan was injured. In total, several people were injured. Additional forces of military police were transferred to restore order in Novocherkassk, the Rostov region, Russia.

*************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/428058.html
A Ukrainian soldier was killed and four were injured in the anti-terrorist operation (ATO) zone in eastern Ukraine on Monday, the Ukrainian Defense Ministry's spokesman, Andriy Lysenko, said.

"I can say that today we again have losses. One serviceman has been killed and four have already been injured in the past 24 hours. We have also lost some weaponry," Lysenko said at a briefing in Kyiv on Monday.


----------



## victor07

Hindustani78 said:


> https://www.unian.info/war/1966274-ukraine-reports-45-enemy-attacks-1-kia-6-wias-in-last-day.html
> 
> Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 45 times in the past 24 hours, with one Ukrainian soldier reported as killed in action (KIA) and six as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters.
> 
> 
> Although the number of enemy shellings has decreased compared to previous days, the militants more often open fire at front-line settlements, not only on the Ukrainian fortified positions," the headquarters said. In the Mariupol sector, the Russian occupation forces used 120mm mortars near the villages of Shyrokyne and Vodiane. In the evening, they fired 152mm artillery systems near the village of Sartana.
> 
> Moreover, they opened fire from 82mm mortars from the western outskirts of the occupied city of Donetsk on the Ukrainian fortified positions near the towns of Maryinka and Krasnohorivka.
> 
> 
> The residential areas of Maryinka fell under militant shelling during the day, resulting in a 50-year-old woman being injured. At about 18:30 Kyiv time, the occupiers started firing artillery systems on the outskirts of Sartana. Artillery shells exploded in the residential area, where the commandant's office of the State Border Guard Service is located. According to the State Border Guard Service, from 18:30 to 19:00, more than 40 artillery shells were launched on its border units. As a result of shelling, buildings and equipment were partially damaged.
> 
> "There were no casualties among the military personnel; however, eight border guards suffered concussions," the report says.
> 
> 
> In addition, the building and machinery of the local agricultural firm, a gas pipeline and a gas distribution station, where the fire occurred, were damaged as a result of the shelling. Local residents were not injured. In the Donetsk sector, the enemy used weapons against the Ukrainian Armed Forces 19 times.
> 
> During the day, the invaders fired 120mm and 82mm mortars, grenade launchers and small arms of various calibers on Ukrainian fortified positions in the vicinity of the town of Avdiyivka. In the evening, they opened fire from tanks and infantry fighting vehicles. Furthermore, the mercenaries used 82mm mortars near the villages of Zaitseve, Verkhniotoretske and Kamianka.
> 
> During the shelling of the Ukrainian fortified positions near Kamianka, several mines hit a part of the village where civilians live. As a result of the shelling, a 15-year-old boy was injured and hospitalized. In the Luhansk sector, the situation has relatively stabilized, as there were recorded eight militant attacks.
> 
> In the morning, the militants fired 120mm mortars twice on the Ukrainian positions near the village of Triokhizbenka.
> 
> In the afternoon and in the evening, they used the same artillery systems against the Ukrainian defenders near the village of Katerynivka.
> ***********
> https://www.unian.info/war/1967126-ukrainian-army-gains-ground-in-donbas.html
> 
> As a result of the battles for the village of Zholobok, the 93rd Brigade advancedin the area of Slovianoserbskiy Curve, Ukrainian military journalist and editor-in-chief of Censor.NET Yuriy Butusov wrote on Facebook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The journalist said the outbreak of hostilities in the village of Zholobok of Luhansk region on June 6 caused panic in Russian propaganda media over the advance of the Ukrainian Armed Forces.
> 
> Under the terms of the truce, this territory was supposed to remain under control of government forces. However, the Russian command repeatedly carried out attacks to cut off the curve, occupy the village of Krymske, and approach the Siverskiy Donets river.
> 
> "On June 1-6, 2017, the assault groups of the 1st and 2nd Battalions of the 93rd Brigade occupied the height of 150.3 and the northern outskirts of the village of Zholobok," the journalist said.
> 
> 
> He noted that the enemy had suffered serious losses and failed to hinder the advance of the Ukrainian army. "The enemy's artillery and reserves entered the battle after the Ukrainian combat groups had gained a foothold on new frontiers, but they failed to thwart the offensive of the 93rd Brigade or dislodge our troops from the retaken positions," Butusov said.
> 
> As of June 8, the shootings subsided and the situation has come to a standstill. Information on allegedly five KIAs among Ukrainian soldiers on June 7 turned out to be false.
> 
> On June 7, a soldier from the 93rd Brigade was killed in action. The enemy death toll is least seven mercenaries of the so-called "LPR"


Just Ukrainian propaganda.
In reality Ukies took demilitarized zone and using heavy artillery and tanks tried to go forward and take Zhelobok and cut Bahmut road.




But their try has ended with an epic fail, as usual.
Lugansk militia reports that Ukies returned to their positions in demilitarized zone. Their losses were 8-10 killed, 16 wonded, 1 tank. Lugansk militia's losses officially were 3 wonded, inofficially 2-4 killed 11 wonded.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/873467017856249857
Lugansk hybrid armed forces from Yakutia and Catalonia LOL )))).





Trophies of Lugansk Militia





Situation from OSCE observers point of view.






Meanwhile in Lugansk. Hybrid Russian army.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1972444-russian-proxies-attempt-to-down-osce-drone-in-donbas.html

The OSCE Special Monitoring Mission (SMM) to Ukraine has reported that its mini unmanned aerial vehicle came under militant fire in an occupied area in Donetsk region on June 11. 






The SMM heard shots and bursts near its mini unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV)," the SMM said in a report based on information received as of 19:30 local time on June 11, 2017.

It is noted that "on 11 June, positioned 4km east of 'DPR'-controlled Mineralne (10km north-east of Donetsk), the SMM launched a mini-UAV. The SMM had co-ordinated the flight with the Joint Centre for Control and Co-ordination (JCCC)."


At 11:13, while the UAV was flying about 900m north of the SMM's position, the SMM heard four-five shots of IFV (BMP-2) cannon fire and bursts of anti-aircraft cannon (ZU-23) 1km north of the SMM's position," the report says. 

"The SMM recalled the UAV during which time it heard unaccountable shots and bursts of small-arms fire 300m north of the SMM's position, assessed as targeting the UAV. The SMM safely landed the UAV at 11:18 and left the area. The Mission informed the JCCC about the incident and requested that it follow up," the OSCE said.

*****
https://www.unian.info/war/1972704-...an-deaths-in-donbas-in-past-three-months.html
"The report covers the period from 16 February to 15 May 2017, during which the UN Human Rights Monitoring Mission in Ukraine (HRMMU) recorded 36 conflict-related civilian deaths and 157 injuries – a 48 per cent increase on the previous reporting period from 16 November 2016 to 15 February 2017," the UN Resident Coordinator in Ukraine said in a statement, citing the report.


"There were daily ceasefire violations and routine use of small arms and light and heavy weapons in the conflict zone. Such attacks and the resulting damage to critical infrastructure, including schools, hospitals and water facilities, raise serious concerns for the protection of civilians, the report notes. The report warns that, as summer approaches, there is a risk of further escalation in hostilities, as in previous years," it said.

***********
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/428442.html
The UN Human Rights Monitoring Mission in Ukraine (HRMU) has reported the death of 36 civilians and the injury of 157 civilians in the war in Donbas in the period from February 16 till May 15, 2017.

This is a 48% rise since the previous reporting period (from mid-November 2016 till mid-February 2017), and a 73% rise since the respective period of 2016, mission chief Fiona Frazer said at a press conference in Kyiv on Tuesday, as she was presenting the 18th human rights report on Ukraine.

Some 41% of the total 193 casualties were caused by dud munitions and explosives, she said.

************

“There are 4 mobile hospitals and 12 teams in civil hospitals working in east of Ukraine,” said Acting Chief of Central Military Medical Directorate Col. Oleksandr Labunets during a briefing in Kyiv, “Primary task of medical system of the Armed Forces of Ukraine is to protect the health and life of the personnel.”

According to him, the medical reforms are being implemented within the Ukrainian army and the military medical system will be harmonized with NATO standards. Some of NATO standards have been already implemented in the military medical system.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1974554-...st-day-1-kia-7-wias-amid-over-50-attacks.html

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 52 times in the past 24 hours, with one Ukrainian soldier reported as killed in action (KIA) and seven as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters.


The largest number of armed provocations by the militants took place in the Mariupol sector yesterday, namely 22 instances. At night, the occupiers once again shelled the residential quarter of the village of Olhynka, having damaged local residents' houses and some infrastructure facilities. The enemy had fired 120mm mortars on the Ukrainian fortified positions near the village of Chermalyk, as well as 82mm mortars near the village of Vodiane since the morning.

The Ukrainian positions near the villages of Talakivka, Lebedynske, Hnutove, Berezove, and Pavlopil came under fire from grenade launchers and small arms. Additionally, several cases when the adversary fired from anti-aircraft guns, cannons of infantry fighting vehicles along with sniper fire were recorded there.

Russian proxies in the Donetsk sector used only infantry weapons in the evening to fire on Ukrainian fortified positions near the town of Avdiyivka, and the villages of Pisky and Nevelske. After dark, the Russian occupation forces became much more active, especially in the vicinity of Avdiyivka and on the Svitlodarska Duha bulge. By the end of the day, the Kremlin-backed mercenaries carried out several attacks on the fortified positions of the Ukrainian Armed Forces near Avdiyivka, and the villages of Kamianka and Luhanske, using 120mm and 82mm mortars, infantry fighting vehicles, grenade launchers and small arms of various calibers. During these attacks, the militants once again lobbed several mines into residential areas of Avdiyivka.

In the Luhansk sector, the invaders once again fired 120mm and 82mm mortars on the Ukrainian fortified positions near the village of Novotoshkivske in the morning. Later, they opened fire from 82mm mortars near the villages of Krymske and Novo-Oleksandrivka, and the town of Schastia. Furthermore, enemy shelling was recorded near the villages of Donetskiy, Stanytsia Luhanska, Troyitske, and Lobacheve where the Ukrainian military units faced grenade attacks along with firing from small arms.

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/428810.html

Russia is strengthening its military infrastructure along Ukraine's borders, National Security and Defense Council (NSDC) Secretary Oleksandr Turchynov has said.

"The situation in the anti-terrorist operation (ATO) zone pushes us to make decisions, which we discussed at the start of this conversation [about a new format for resisting Russia]. Several ceasefires have been called during the last several months, but the aggressor did not abide by one, even for a day," Turchynov said in an exclusive interview with Interfax-Ukraine.

The NSDC secretary said Russian-occupation forces daily fire from weapons forbidden under the Minsk agreements.

*"We suffer losses not only among soldiers, but the civilian population. Unremitting attempts are made to penetrate Ukraine's defenses," Turchynov said.*

He said troops and munitions continue to flow from Russia into Ukraine.

*"What worries us most is the build-up of Russian troops on the border. These large assault units at any moment might start conduct military actions against Ukrainian Armed Forces. We must do everything we can to get ready for such an eventuality," Turchynov said.*

The NSDC secretary said the build-up of Russian troops is in sectors [of the border] with Russia's Belgorod, Voronezh and Rostov regions to the north and east of Ukraine

*"From the Sea of Azov to the border of Belarus a powerful military infrastructure has been created. In addition, Russia is preparing to conduct the large Zapad-2017 military exercise, which is scheduled to kick off in September. The training exercise will also take place in Belarus and include aviation, armor units, artillery and special operations forces. There will be a gigantic and dangerous concentration of military forces on Ukraine's western borders," he said.*

*********
In the course of the working trip to Donetsk region, President Petro Poroshenko awarded 21 military medics.

The Head of State conveyed certificates for sanitary equipment to the medical units of the Armed Forces of Ukraine.

The President also examined the material-technical base of the 66th military mobile hospital and had a conversation with wounded Ukrainian servicemen.

Press Service of the President of Ukraine















































In the course of the working trip to Donetsk region, President Petro Poroshenko awarded Ukrainian warriors who defend freedom and territorial integrity of Ukraine from Russian terrorists in the east of our state for personal courage and selfless performance of military duty.

“Such awards are granted only for those who defend our state on the battlefield,” the President said.

Press Service of the President of Ukraine














*************




President Petro Poroshenko emphasizes the importance of ensuring opportunities to counter Russian aggression for the Ukrainian servicemen.

“If we cancel ATO and prevent the military from adequate actions in conditions of aggression, we will leave Ukraine defenseless,” Petro Poroshenko noted answering the question of the journalists about possible abolition of ATO and imposition of martial law.

The Head of State emphasized that he instructed to elaborate the draft law on reintegration of Donbas that will envisage a series of measures on the return of the occupied territories.

“Pursuant to my instruction, the draft law called ‘On Reintegration of the Occupied Territories of Donbas’ was elaborated. It includes a number of measures and steps to be taken to ensure reintegration and determine the legal regime,” Petro Poroshenko stated.

The President emphasized that the key position is reintegration of those territories. According to him, experts and people’s deputies take part in the elaboration of the given draft law. Besides, it is based on conditions enshrined in the Minsk agreements.

At the same time, the Head of State noted that political and diplomatic efforts would be continued as well. “The doors of the EU are open for Ukrainians and it is a recognition of efficiency of the Ukrainian reforms,” he said.

The President noted the necessity of continuing the policy of sanctions against the country-aggressor.

Press Service of the President of Ukraine


----------



## Hindustani78

*****
https://www.unian.info/war/1976006-how-can-russia-be-punished-for-arms-supplies-to-donbas.html

It is no secret for the international community, what state supplies weapons and ammunition to Donbas militants in eastern Ukraine. Both the OSCE and NATO have declared openly and officially that the supplier is Russia. Special Monitoring Mission reports Russian military equipment and ammunition crossing into Ukraine. There is factual evidence that Russia has been supporting militants with arms. 

There are even individual statements of certain Russian public figures recognizing such military support. By the way, certain officials of the Russian defense ministry who confirm this clearly as well. Thus, the evidence is out there, and it’s not even being concealed. What’s lacking? A dot over the "i", that is the UN Security Council resolutions. But since Russia is a member of the Council, no such resolutions can emerge. 

Within the OSCE and in the framework of their decisions, there can be no direct and clear definitions either because Russia remains one of the members – and sponsors – of the organization. No one has deprived Moscow of its membership status yet. In addition, the Tribunal ruling was supposed to emerge regarding Russia’s support of terrorism and separatism.

There was no tribunal and, accordingly, there is no legal conclusion issued in international law, which could form the core of efforts to hold Russia liable. All the necessary evidence has been provided Ukrainian intelligence, CIA, and other agencies. 

There is no secret for NATO, the European Union, and the United States as regards the “identity” of supplier of weapons to militants.


The question is whether there is a relevant formal recognition of the fact, or some definition, and whether it can result in some sort of legal action (sanctions, etc.) Certain sanctions have already been introduced against Russia, of course, including those in relation to Russia’s actions in Donbas. However, we shouldn’t expect anytime soon any additional sanctions against Moscow for its support of terrorism, separatism, and military operations, since this requires tough political decisions. 

Currently, the EU is failing to make such moves because it would be unable to maintain the sanctions regime on their own, without the United States. The package of sanctions already introduced is the maximum we can expect from Brussels. Therefore, Ukraine now needs to work on legal decisions and legal definitions which could hypothetically result in the introduction (both by international organizations and individual governments) of a new round of sanctions against Russia. 

Ukraine could also demand that court rulings be handed down which would lead to the prosecution of individuals responsible for the terrorist attacks on Ukraine on the part of Russia. 

Such rulings could be issued in relation to Vladimir Putin, the officials of the Russian Defense Ministry and structural units of the presidential administration. But these issues cannot be resolved overnight. This is a long and exhausting game involving a wide range of major diplomatic, political, and media efforts.

*************
https://www.unian.info/war/1976294-abducted-in-donbas.html
The number of Ukrainian prisoners of the Kremlin has steadily been growing both in the territory of the Russian Federation and in the Russia-occupied areas of Ukraine. And while the negotiators in Minsk continue their efforts to coordinate the number of people the parties are willing to exchange, pro-Russian militants from “DPR” and “LPR” are filling throwing more hostages into their dungeons. 

The Ukrainian delegation in the Tripartite Contact Group for the Donbas settlement at all meetings in Minsk insists on the immediate coordination of the Donbas hostages release date. However, representatives of pro-Russian militant forces constantly disrupt the negotiation process under various pretexts. In parallel lines, they continue illegal arrests of Ukrainian citizens. Just over a week ago, a Ukrainian journalist and blogger Stanislav Aseyev, who posts from the occupied area under the pseudonym Stanislav Vasin, disappeared in the militant stronghold of Donetsk.

His apartment was raided, with numerous traces of a search left behind. Vasin's abduction conditionally divided the Ukrainian civil society into two "camps," whose verbal battles are now raging in social networks. 

Some are convinced that it will be possible to secure Vasin’s release through publicity, relying on international support in this matter. Others point to the potential risks of frank statements regarding his journalistic efforts and political views. After all, over the years of the armed conflict eastern Ukraine there have been plenty of glaring incidents of human rights violations by militants of the self-styled “republics.”


Even human rights experts refrain from siding with either of the two camps. 

A spokeswoman for Amnesty International Ukraine Maria Hurieva notes that their organization has been following closely the situation surrounding the abduction of Stanislav Vasin, collecting all data available. "A person’s safety should remain top priority, and any disclosure of information should be treated with caution. Of course, in such an ambiguous situation, journalists should be aware of what information they spread and not forget that personal safety is now critical," she says. Hurieva also notes that, according to the policies of Amnesty International, in such situations, the consent of the victim's relatives is of key importance. Since they still have no such consent, the organization’s staff are simply continuing to collect data. 

The coordinator of Media Initiative for Human Rights organization Maria Tomak is also convinced there is no universal recipe for "publicizing information about a person, or not," if they disappear in eastern Ukraine or Crimea. According to the human rights activist, in each specific situation, one must proceed from the interests of the person affected. "I’m aware of at least one activist who has already been held for a long time in an uncontrolled territory whose story is not being told publicly - his family opposes it because they believe that publicity will not change the situation for the better. And, in fat, this is the agreed position of the public sector, his family, and security forces," Tomak said. 

"I am unaware of the circumstances of the illegal imprisonment of this man [Stanislav Vasin], but I understand that [the militants] knew who they were taking... And, perhaps, in this situation, not talking about it does as much good as talking. In principle, when it comes to journalists, one can count on pressure from the international community, which is quite sensitive to such things. After all, we saw a successful release of Masha Varfolomeyeva," she adds.

It should be recalled that a Luhansk journalist, Maria Varfolomeyeva, spent over a year in “LPR” captivity. And, by the way, in her opinion, if we talk about the significance and risks of international publicity in the situation with Stanislav Vasin, not everything is so unambiguous. "In any case, the terrorists have already seen his articles. It does not matter who we say the man is - they will issue a verdict at their own discretion. Treason charges will come beyond doubt. Another point is that by raising the topic in the media, we are also pumping up a ransom for him – they’ll be asking for more. For example, that’s how in exchange for me they wanted to have Aleksandrov and Yerofeyev (Russian GRU operatives Alexander Aleksandrov and Yevgeny Yerofeyev, who were exchanged for Nadiia Savchenko). But it is at the same time important to raise his issue in order to show that Ukraine is fighting for its citizen. Thus, he will not be forgotten. It was due to this that I was released," Varfolomeyeva said. 

The Union of Journalists of Ukraine has already appealed to the OSCE SMM in eastern Ukraine and the International Red Cross with a request for assistance in the search for Stanislav Aseyev. Head of the UN Human Rights Monitoring Mission in Ukraine Fiona Fraser also states that the mission is trying to find out his whereabouts. 

It should be noted that the UN Human Rights Monitoring Mission prepares public reports on the human rights situation in Ukraine. Among other things, their mandate covers the cases of illegal detention, disappearances, and kidnappings of people over their "pro-Ukrainian" views and potential links with the Armed Forces of Ukraine on territories beyond Kyiv’s control. 

The Office of the UN High Commissioner continues to monitor the cases of the two men detained by the "Ministry of State Security" of the "Luhansk People's Republic." Blogger Eduard Nedelyaev, who lived in Luhansk and posted information about the city life, was imprisoned in November 2016. He was "charged" with "spying" against "LPR" in favor of the Ukrainian authorities. Besides several videos with his "confessions" that were published by the militant security forces, there has been no information about his whereabouts or fate.

Vitaliy Rudenko, a judge of the Luhansk Regional Court of Appeal, was detained in Stanytsia Luhanska in October 2016. As of May 15, he remained in captivity in Luhansk, while the UN Mission was refused the right to meet with him. 

In addition, the United Nations Human Rights Monitoring Mission is aware of cases of detentions in Donetsk of men and women whom armed people would pull out from their homes and "arrest" for 30 days (if necessary, extending the custody term indefinitely) without indicating their location and providing no contact with their families. Most often, militants charge such people with "espionage." Sometimes they go further, putting forward even more absurd accusations, which, nevertheless, are upheld in their "courts." For example, Professor Ihor Kozlovsky who was "sentenced" by the "military tribunal of the DPR" to two years and eight months in a penal colony on charges of illegal possession of arms.

By the way, the UN Human Rights Monitoring Mission was following the "trial" and the mission's representatives were even present at the hearing when the "verdict" was handed down. The latest mission report says that the "court" issued the harshest punishment against Kozlovsky - imprisonment in a penal colony, although the "prosecutor" requested that the professor be put in a colony-settlement (where the level of security and control is lower, and prisoners are allowed to leave the settlement to visit their families). Anticipating a possible public condemnation of the mission's representatives who, while attending the "trial," failed to help Professor Kozlovsky, human rights activist Maria Tomak notes: "The question is what our expectations are. We do not expect that the UN Monitoring Mission will win back Donbas - this is Ukraine’s business. But the fact that they are present there and record everything is truly important. I would not underestimate the significance of this – thanks to their efforts we know what is happening there. Indeed, these reports will be read by 1% of the people who have access, but then, based on these reports, international judiciary bodies, such as the ICJ, will be making their decisions. It's not just waste paper, it's very important." 

At the same time, human rights activists note that such monitoring is lacking in Crimea. While there is still some access for the international missions in Donbas, the situation with Crimea is deplorable: Russia does not allow access to the annexed territory to anyone who would record its crimes: abductions, arbitrary detentions, torture, and ill-treatment of people.
************
https://www.unian.info/war/1976851-russian-proxies-attack-ukraine-55-times-3-wias-in-last-day.html
Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 55 times in the past 24 hours, with three Ukrainian soldiers reported as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

The Donbas militants once again mounted a treacherous attack on one of the front-line villages. Unfortunately, there were casualties among the local population this time. "The shelling of villages and towns. At about 23:00 Kyiv time, the pro-Russian illegal armed groups shelled residential areas in the village of Sukha Balka in the direction of the temporarily occupied town of Horlivka. An artillery shell hit a house on Molodizhna Street, as a result of which a 52-year-old man died. Another three houses on the same street were damaged. Power lines and a gas pipe are broken in the village, and the water tower is out of service. The mercenaries reportedly used 152mm howitzer artillery systems. Damage from at least half a dozen deadly enemy shells has preliminarily been recorded in the residential areas," the report says.

**************
https://www.unian.info/war/1978051-...t-in-legs-in-brawl-with-dpr-leader-media.html

A conflict arose between leader of the self-proclaimed "Donetsk People's Republic" ("DPR") Alexander Zakharchenko and new "commander" of the "Somali" battalion Yegor Volchkov, nom de guerre "Synok" ("Son"), as a result of which the new chief was shot in the legs, according to media reports.

Zakharchenko put forward claims that the leader of the "Somali" battalion was inactive. He accused him of letting mercenaries defect and of terrible non-observance of military discipline, the Ukrainian online newspaper Novosti Donbasa reported.


The witnesses of the incident reported in social networks: "As a result of the conversation, 'Synok' has two bullet-ridden legs." 

Volchkov became the successor of Mikhail Tolstykh, nom de guerre "Givi," in February 2017. "Givi" was assassinated earlier that month.

Former "Defense Minister" of the "DPR" Igor Girkin, nom de guerre Strelkov, claimed Givi's office in Donetsk had been blown up. "Supposedly, Givi's office was blown up together with the owner. Presumably, it was hit by a shell of the RPO-A Shmel [man-portable rocket launcher]," Strelkov wrote on his page on the Russian social media website, VKontakte. 

***********
https://www.unian.info/war/1978354-...lations-in-donbas-increased-dramatically.html

Ceasefire violations in Donbas increased by 75% on June 5-11 compared with the week before last, Principal Deputy Chief Monitor of the OSCE Special Monitoring Mission to Ukraine Alexander Hug said at a briefing on Thursday, June 15. 

He noted that the situation in Donbas worsened last week. Ceasefire violations grew by 75% compared with the week before last. The use of weapons banned under the Minsk Agreements increased significantly. The OSCE SMM recorded over 1,200 explosions assessed as impacts of mortars, tanks, and artillery rounds, including multiple rocket launcher systems. The SMM had recorded 191 explosions the week before last.

************





In the course of the working trip to Donetsk region, President Petro Poroshenko visited 66thmilitary mobile hospital and thanked medics who provide assistance to the wounded and save many Ukrainian defenders. He also congratulated them on the Day of Medic.

„In the toughest moments in the airport and Debaltseve, the wounded and those preparing to evacuation were saved by military medics. The profession of doctor is one of the most respected ones and the profession of military doctor is one of the most important for state security. It is especially noticed now, when in the east of our country, military aggression of Russia against free, independent and sovereign Ukraine takes place,” the Head of State said.

The President noted medics who selflessly perform professional duty in hostilities providing medical aid to Ukrainian warriors and risking their own lives. According to the President, over 3.5 thousand military medics have taken part in hostilities on the frontline, over 200 of them were wounded. 248 military medics were awarded.

The attendees honored memory of 38 fallen military medics with a moment of silence.

The President emphasized the importance of professionalism, skills and patriotism of medics. „I sincerely congratulate all doctors on the Day of medic. I wish courage and energy to those who continue fighting for the lives of our warriors with death. Continue fighting and win,” Petro Poroshenko said.

Press service of the President of Ukraine

*************




http://www.mil.gov.ua/en/news/2017/...nian-military-medicine-have-been-transformed/

Over the past three years not only the Ukrainian army, but also the Ukrainian military medicine have been transformed, as stated by the President. Not only the army, but also the medics on the battlefield were not equipped. „They even didn’t have the first aid kits, let alone the armored trucks for removal of wounded, medical aircrafts, special equipment,” the Head of State noted.

„To date, 100% of warriors have individual first aid kits. However, it was the simplest task,” the President said.

„The state and volunteers got down to business. We established modern infrastructure of military medicine and now we are on the track of adapting it to the NATO standards. Now, the first aid on the battlefield is provided during the so-called ‚golden 10 minutes’. These are 10 minutes when speed is valued much higher than gold. And fortunately evacuation of wounded is carried out by the adapted newest sanitary transport,” Petro Poroshenko said.

Today, military medics received more than 20 new vehicles designed with consideration of combat experience. „Full cross-country ability, clearance, conditions for the medical worker, the largest number of heavily wounded that can be evacuated,” the President noted.

The Head of State presented new mobile X-ray office and modern mobile operating room. „When it is impossible to evacuate, operations will be made directly in the mobile operating room,” he said. The President noted that this mobile operating room would be delivered to Avdiivka.

„I, as President, and all Ukrainians want peace to come to Ukraine, Russian troops to get out of our native land and Ukraine to return the occupied parts of Donbas and the annexed Crimea,” Petro Poroshenko concluded.
************
According to the Ukrainian party of the JCCC, the illegal armed formations keep on shelling the communities in the east of Ukraine using the weapons forbidden by the Minsk agreements.

At night they shelled Sukha Balka using 152 mm artillery. One man, 52, was killed.




















************

Over the past three years not only the Ukrainian army, but also the Ukrainian military medicine have been transformed, as stated by the President. Not only the army, but also the medics on the battlefield were not equipped. „They even didn’t have the first aid kits, let alone the armored trucks for removal of wounded, medical aircrafts, special equipment,” the Head of State noted.

„To date, 100% of warriors have individual first aid kits. However, it was the simplest task,” the President said.

„The state and volunteers got down to business. We established modern infrastructure of military medicine and now we are on the track of adapting it to the NATO standards. Now, the first aid on the battlefield is provided during the so-called ‚golden 10 minutes’. These are 10 minutes when speed is valued much higher than gold. And fortunately evacuation of wounded is carried out by the adapted newest sanitary transport,” Petro Poroshenko said.

Today, military medics received more than 20 new vehicles designed with consideration of combat experience. „Full cross-country ability, clearance, conditions for the medical worker, the largest number of heavily wounded that can be evacuated,” the President noted.

The Head of State presented new mobile X-ray office and modern mobile operating room. „When it is impossible to evacuate, operations will be made directly in the mobile operating room,” he said. The President noted that this mobile operating room would be delivered to Avdiivka.

„I, as President, and all Ukrainians want peace to come to Ukraine, Russian troops to get out of our native land and Ukraine to return the occupied parts of Donbas and the annexed Crimea,” Petro Poroshenko concluded.

************

Night shelling of Sukha Balka killed one man, 52, and injured three people and one child.

Several houses are damaged and the village is cut off power, gas, and water supply.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1978599-...ck-on-thursday-20-private-houses-damaged.html

Twenty private houses were damaged on June 15 as a result of morning shelling of the Ukrainian-controlled town of Maryinka, Donetsk region, by Russia's hybrid military forces, according to the press-secretary of the region's police department, Natalia Shiman.






The shelling of the town began at around 7:00. The police officers have been recording the consequences of the shelling all day. Two completely destroyed houses and 18 partially damaged have been reported as at 20:00," Shiman wrote on Facebook.


She also specified that two families had been left homeless as their house were completely destroyed. 

According to preliminary data, the Russian-backed militants fired Grad multiple rocket launch systems on Maryinka. 

The shelling is qualified as a terrorist act.

**
https://www.unian.info/war/1979164-ukraine-reports-50-enemy-attacks-1-kia-in-last-day.html

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 50 times in the past 24 hours, with one Ukrainian soldier reported as killed in action (KIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 


"As a result of enemy shelling, one Ukrainian soldier was fatally wounded and died," the report says. 

The largest number of enemy's violations of the ceasefire, namely 24 instances, the past day was recorded in the Mariupol sector in. In particular, the Russian armed gangs fired artillery systems on residential areas of the town of Maryinka on Thursday morning. Despite the considerable damage to several houses, fortunately, none of the civilians was injured. "In this sector of the front line, the militants opened fire from 120mm mortars near the town of Maryinka, and the villages of Pavlopil, Shyrokyne, and Vodiane. They also used 82mm mortars near the town of Krasnohorivka and the village of Talakivka. In addition, some armed provocations were staged by the occupiers near the villages of Hnutove, Lebedynske, Chermalyk, and Novomykhailivka.

As was the case before, the militants repeatedly opened fire of various intensity on the Ukrainian fortified positions there, using grenade launchers, heavy machine guns and small arms," the report reads.

******

https://www.unian.info/war/1979934-...ldiers-killed-in-donbas-war-def-ministry.html

The Ukrainian Defense Ministry has announced the death toll of the Armed Forces of Ukraine since the beginning of the war in Donbas in 2014, according to an UNIAN correspondent. 


As of June 16, 2017, a total of 2,696 Ukrainian soldiers have been killed and 9,903 have been wounded since the beginning of Russian aggression in Ukraine," ministry speaker for Anti-Terrorist Operation issues Andriy Lysenko said at a briefing in Kyiv on Friday, June 16.

According to earlier reports, a Ukrainian serviceman was shot dead by an enemy sniper near the village of Novotoshkivske in Luhansk region on Friday morning.
*******

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/429469.html


Since the beginning of the Russian aggression against Ukraine, 2,696 Ukrainian military servicemen have died and 9,903 have been wounded, the Ukrainian Defense Ministry's spokesman Andriy Lysenko said.

"In total, since the beginning of the Russian aggression against Ukraine, 2,696 soldiers have died and 9,903 have been wounded," Lysenko said at a briefing in Kyiv on Friday.

***********


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1981034-...0-enemy-attacks-1-kia-3-wias-in-last-day.html

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 67 times in the past 24 hours, with one Ukrainian soldier reported as killed in action (KIA) and three as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 






In the Mariupol sector, the militants fired 120mm mortars on the fortified positions of the Ukrainian Armed Forces near the village of Bohdanivka, as well as 82mm mortars near the town of Krasnohorivka. Additionally, the enemy repeatedly opened fire from grenade launchers and small arms of various calibers on the Ukrainian fortified positions near the villages of Shyrokyne, Vodiane, Pavlopil, Chermalyk, Talakivka and Novotroyitske. In total, 21 armed provocations were recorded in this part of the front line.

The Russian occupation forces mounted 17 attacks on the Ukrainian positions in the Donetsk sector. "The Russian-backed mercenaries do not stop shelling the Ukrainian positions in the vicinity of the town of Avdiyivka. Yesterday afternoon and night, the occupiers used tank shells, mortars of various calibers and less powerful weapons against the Ukrainian defenders there," the report says.

After dark, the invaders intensively fired from mortars, including banned ones, on our fortified positions near the villages of Verkhniotoretske, Novhorodske, Luhanske and west of the village of Troyitske. In addition, the militants used grenade launchers of various modifications near the village of Pisky in the daytime. Furthermore, an enemy sniper was active near the village of Opytne," the headquarters said. 

The largest number of enemy's violations of the ceasefire, namely 29 instances, was recorded in the Luhansk sector in the past day. In particular, this figure grew at night. The situation worsened on the Bakhmutka highway, where the militants actively used mortars, tank shells, grenade launchers and small arms against the Ukrainian fortified positions near the villages of Novotoshkivske and Krymske. Moreover, the illegal armed groups opened fire from mortars, infantry fighting vehicles and infantry weapons several times on the Ukrainian defenders near the village of Novo-Oleksandrivka.

In addition, the militants actively used small arms and grenade launchers near the villages of Stanytsia Luhanska, Donetskiy, Troyitske, Novozvanivka and Zhovte.

********
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/429629.html
Militants conducted 67 attacks on Ukrainian army positions in the past 24 hours, killing one and injuring three servicemen, the press service of the anti-terrorist operation (ATO) headquarters has reported.

"The enemy intensified shelling in twilight. Militants used weapons prohibited by the Minsk Agreements in almost one third of shelling cases," ATO HQ said on its Facebook page.

In the Mariupol sector militants shelled the Ukrainian armed forces' positions near Bohdanivka using 120mm mortars, near Krasnohorivka using 82mm mortars, near Shyrokyne, Pavlopil, Chermalyk, Talakivka and Novotroitske using grenade launchers and small arms.

In the Donetsk sector militants used tanks, grenade launchers and small arms near Avdiyivka, various mortars near Verkhniotoretske, Novohordske, Luhanske and Troitske and grenade launchers near Pisky. An enemy sniper was observed near Opytne.

In the Luhansk sector militants shelled Novotoshkivske and Krymske using mortars, tanks, grenade launchers and small arms, Novooleksandrivka using mortars, infantry fighting vehicles' weapons and infantry weapons, Stanytsia Luhanska, Donets, Troitske, Novozvanivka and Zhovte using grenade launchers and small arms.

*************


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1981511-day-in-donbas-22-enemy-attacks-3-wias.html

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 22 times on June 17, with three Ukrainian soldiers reported as wounded in action (WIA), the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters reports. 

In particular, the invaders used banned artillery systems nine times against the Ukrainian Armed Forces, the report reads. In the Mariupol sector, the enemy fired 120mm mortars on the Ukrainian positions near the villages of Hranitne and Chermalyk. In addition, the Ukrainian fortified positions near the villages of Pavlopil, Slavne and Hnutove came under fire from grenade launchers of various modifications and small arms.

**********
https://www.unian.info/war/1981744-ukraine-reports-66-enemy-attacks-5-wias-in-last-day.html

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 66 times in the past 24 hours, with five Ukrainian soldiers reported as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 






Almost a third of the violations was conducted from artillery systems. 

The Russian occupation forces mounted 28 attacks on the Ukrainian positions in the Mariupol sector. The defenders of the villages of Hranitne, Chermalyk, and Shyrokyne came under fire from 120mm mortars. The latter was also shelled from a tank. In addition, The occupiers fired 122mm howitzers on the Ukrainian soldiers stationed near the village of Novoselivka Druha from the outskirts of the temporarily occupied town of Horlivka. Moreover, the militants repeatedly opened fire from grenade launchers and small arms of various calibers on the ATO strongholds near the villages of Pavlopil, Slavne, Hnutove, Taramchuk, Talakivka, Vodiane, and the towns of Maryinka and Krasnohorivka.

****************


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1982429-...s-wounded-in-almost-50-attacks-on-sunday.html

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian troops 47 times in the past day, using proscribed 120mm weapons 10 times, as a result of which six Ukrainian soldiers have been wounded, according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 





"Six servicemen were wounded in enemy shelling in the past day," the ATO HQ said in its morning update posted on Facebook on Monday, June 19.

The Mariupol sector alone saw 21 attacks. "Using 120mm mortars, the invaders were shelling our positions near the villages of Pavlopil, Chermalyk, Shyrokyne, and Mykolayivka. Areas near the village of Vodyane came under 82mm mortar fire. Russian-backed illegal formations staged armed provocations near those villages and also the villages of Talakivka and Lebedynske – they used heavy weapons, namely grenade launchers, as well as small arms," the ATO HQ said.

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/429833.html

Militants attacked the Ukrainian army positions 47 times on Sunday, the headquarters of the Ukrainian anti-terrorist operation (ATO) wrote on its Facebook page

"Six servicemen have been wounded as a result of hostile attacks launched in the past 24 hours," the HQ said on Facebook.

Twenty-one attacks on the Ukrainian army's defense lines were seen in the Mariupol sector. For instance, army positions near Pavlopil, Chermalyk, Shyrokyne and Mykolaivka came under attack of 120mm mortars, and 82mm mortars were fired near Vodiane. Besides, militants used grenade launchers and small arms near those populated localities, Talakivka and Lebedynske.

Militants shelled Ukrainian army positions using 120mm and 82mm mortars near Kamianka in Donetsk sector. Grenade launchers and heavy machineguns were fired on Ukrainian positions near Luhanske, and similar weapons were used in the southern suburb of Avdiyivka.

The Luhansk sector saw 15 attacks by militants. Mortars shelled Ukrainian army positions near Krymske, Troitske, Novotoshkivske and Zolote. Small arms, grenade launchers, heavy machineguns, and infantry combat vehicle weapons were engaged in the hostilities near Katerynivka, Novooleksandrivka, Novozvanivka, Stanytsia Luhanska, and Schastya.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1985394-...ukraine-positions-near-krymske-in-donbas.html

Russia's hybrid military forces lobbed over 60 mortar shells into Ukrainian army positions near the village of Krymske in Luhansk region, Donbas, in the past day, according to a Ukrainian Defense Ministry spokesman for Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) issues. 

The hottest spot in the Luhansk sector yesterday was near Krymske where over 60 shells were fired at ATO positions in the past day. The enemy was most active in the daytime. The fire was opened from the eastern direction," spokesman Oleksandr Motuzianyk said at a briefing on Tuesday, June 20.

"Some other instances of the violation of the ceasefire by Russian occupying forces were recorded near the town of Schastia in Popasna district and in the village of Stanytsia Luhanska," he said. 

The press center of the ATO Headquarters wrote on Facebook earlier on Tuesday that there had been 43 enemy attacks on Ukrainian troops in the past 24 hours. Four Ukrainian soldiers were wounded in action.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1987749-...tacks-amid-donbas-escalation-in-past-day.html

The Ukrainian Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters has reported escalation in the past day in the east of the country: the number of attacks on Ukrainian troops and their intensity in some sectors along the contact line in Donbas increased only after dark.

Russia's hybrid military forces mounted 36 attacks on the Ukrainian positions, resorting to heavy artillery systems five times, the ATO HQ said in a morning update on Wednesday, June 21. 

"One Ukrainian soldier was wounded in action (WIA) as a result of enemy shelling yesterday," it said. Occupiers in the Mariupol sector in Donetsk region used infantry weapons only during the daytime and mounted artillery attacks at dusk. "In particular, our strongholds near the village of Talakivka were attacked with the use of 122mm artillery systems. 

They also used anti-tank grenade launchers, and an enemy sniper was working there. Later they opened fire from 82mm mortars near the village of Hnutove," the ATO HQ said.


What is more, Ukrainian troops stationed near the villages of Shyrokyne, Vodiane, Pavlopil, Novomykhailivka and the town of Maryinka came under fire from grenade launchers and small arms. In total, 18 instances of the violation of the ceasefire in the sector were recorded in the reporting period. The Donetsk sector saw six enemy attacks. On Tuesday morning and during the day, the situation there was calm, the ATO HQ said. 

"The first attack on our positions was recorded at about 18:00 – the occupiers used portable anti-tank grenade launchers and large-caliber machine guns to shell Ukrainian army positions near the town of Kamianka. Just some minutes later, the invaders opened fire from proscribed 120mm mortars and grenade launchers at one of our strongholds near the town of Avdiyivka. 

There were at least three enemy attacks on our positions near Avdiyivka until midnight with the use of grenade launchers, small arms of different calibers and 82mm mortars. What is more, the mercenaries opened fire at the defenders of the village of Verkhniotoretske in the evening, using infantry weapons and cannons of infantry fighting vehicles. The Luhansk sector saw a new round of escalation along the Bakhmutske highway, where the Russian occupation forces again used heavy artillery systems against ATO forces. 

"In particular, our strongholds near the village of Krymske came under fire from 152mm artillery systems and 120mm mortars. What is more, the occupiers used 82m mortars and cannons of infantry fighting vehicles to shell Ukrainian troops near the village of Novozvanivka," the ATO HQ said.

The violation of the ceasefire was recorded near the town of Schastia and the villages of Stanytsia Luhanska and Novo-Oleksandrivka, where the enemy used mainly grenade launchers and small arms.

***************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/430481.html
Defense Minister Stepan Poltorak has said that today there are about 34,000 servicemen of the Armed Forces of Ukraine in the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) area in Donbas.

"About 34,000 our servicemen are fulfilling the task in the ATO area," he told journalists before the meeting of the Cabinet of Ministers of Ukraine in Kyiv on Wednesday.

According to the minister, other military men undergo various kinds of training, including in the framework of drills at the training grounds.
****

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/430507.html
About 120 servicemen have been killed in the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) area from the beginning of 2017, the Ukrainian Defense Ministry told Interfax-Ukraine.

"Since January 1, 2017 and up to now, the combat irreversible losses of ATO forces have amounted to at least 121 servicemen, 117 of which are servicemen of the Armed Forces of the country," the defense ministry said on Wednesday.

As reported, on May 24, 2017, Defense Minister Stepan Poltorak said that the total number of killed Ukrainian servicemen since the beginning of the year was about 100 people.
*****
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/430560.html
An armed man has attacked and fired at the observers of the OSCE Special Monitoring Mission (SMM) on the territory of Yasynuvata controlled by the self-proclaimed Donetsk People's Republic.

"On 20 June an SMM patrol (1) comprising two armored vehicles and six members was stationary at an observation post at 'DPR'-controlled Yasynuvata railway station (16km north-east of Donetsk), when it saw two men in military-style attire, one armed with an assault rifle (AK-type) walking in a western direction about 80m away. Another SMM patrol (2) comprising two armored vehicles and six members was positioned about 150m west of the other patrol and about 100m from the two men. At 11:06, both patrols heard one burst of small-arms fire assessed as coming from the area of the two men," the OSCE SMM said in its report.

Then, the two men, both with their faces covered - moved towards to the second SMM patrol and began to aggressively shout at the SMM. They then left, the mission said.

"At 11:10 both SMM patrols attempted to leave the area. As SMM patrol (2) began to leave, the armed man ran to the second vehicle, tried to open the door on the driver's side and attempted to break the driver's side window with his gunstock. Failing to do either, he then ran after the first vehicle from SMM patrol (2). Following this, the armed man turned and pointed his assault rifle at the driver and front-seat passenger of the second vehicle from SMM patrol (2). Both patrol members raised their hands in response. When the armed man moved to the side of the vehicle to try to open the front passenger-side door, the driver accelerated. As the SMM vehicle was driving away, the armed man hit the rear right-side window with his gunstock, causing minor damage. The SMM then saw him fire a burst of small-arms fire into the air, followed by three shots that the SMM assessed were fired at the patrol vehicle," the report reads.

According to the OSCE SMM, the patrol vehicle was not hit. At 11:21, as all SMM patrol vehicles were leaving the area the SMM observed the armed man pointing his assault rifle at the SMM.

The SMM returned safely to base in Donetsk.

The SMM informed the Joint Centre for Control and Co-ordination and asked it to follow up on the incident.


----------



## avrham11

wow


----------



## Hindustani78

Ukraine army's Grad drills


















https://www.unian.info/war/1991404-day-in-donbas-10-enemy-attacks-1-wia.html
Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 10 times on June 22, with one Ukrainian soldier reported as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

In the Mariupol sector, the invaders shelled the Ukrainian positions near the village of Shyrokyne from heavy machine guns and small arms before dawn. They also used infantry fighting vehicles and an anti-aircraft gun near the village of Lebedynske. Afternoon, the enemy once again attacked the Ukrainian fortified positions near Shyrokyne, using 120mm mortars.

In the Donetsk sector, the Russian-backed militants were most active north-east of the town of Avdiyivka, namely near the village of Kamianka. In particular, the enemy repeatedly opened fire from grenade launchers, small arms of various calibers and infantry fighting vehicles. Furthermore, an enemy sniper was active there. The occupiers most often violated the ceasefire in the Luhansk sector on Thursday. At dawn, the enemy launched several 82mm mines on the Ukrainian fortified positions near the town of Schastia. 

In the same area, as well as near the villages of Krymske and Lobacheve, the mercenaries used heavy machine guns and grenade launchers of various modifications against the Ukrainian soldiers. In addition, shots from small arms were heard near the village of Zhovte.

*********
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/431208.html
There is no alternative to the non-working Minsk format (Ukraine, Russia, OSCE) negotiations for the settlement of the situation in eastern Ukraine, and a complete ceasefire in Donbas can hardly be expected, political expert Yevhen Mahda has said.

"In Kyiv, Moscow, Paris and Berlin they understand that the Minsk format does not work. But we need to find a substitute in order to abolish it. None of the leaders of the Normandy format countries [Germany, France, Ukraine, Russia] can afford to slam the door and leave, except Putin [Russian President Vladimir Putin]. But no one will allow it, as this will be regarded as unwillingness to settle the situation in Donbas," Mahda told Kyiv-based news agency Interfax-Ukraine on Friday.

At the same time, the political expert did not rule out that the United States can offer a new idea in the matter of resolving the conflict in eastern Ukraine.

"I have the impression that the U.S. intends to exhaust all the participants to the process, and then offer some idea. But I would not make this idea absolute, because the U.S. is accustomed to solve the problem at the expense of the weakest, and in this situation, Ukraine is the weakest," he said.

Commenting on the next announcement of the ceasefire regime from June 24, the political expert expressed the opinion that "there will be no complete ceasefire."

"After all, there are tens of thousands of people with weapons [in the occupied territories of the Donbas], thousands of which are only able to fight. Do you think they will return to peaceful labor or return to Russia? Russia is least interested in taking back so many people who can do nothing, but fight. This does not meet any of its interests," he said.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1993939-ukraine-reports-48-enemy-attacks-2-wias-in-last-day.html

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 48 times in the past 24 hours, using banned artillery systems, with two Ukrainian soldiers reported as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

The Luhansk sector was the epicenter of hostilities, namely 27 militant attacks were reported there. The situation remains hottest in the area of the Bakhmutka highway where the illegal armed groups repeatedly fired 120mm and 82mm mortars and 122mm artillery systems on the Ukrainian positions near the village of Krymske. In the evening, the militants opened fire from mortars on the Ukrainian fortified positions near the villages of Novotoshkivske, Novo-Oleksandrivka, Novozvanivka, as well as the towns of Schastia and Popasna. During the day, the enemy also used infantry weapons near the villages of Lobacheve and Nyzhnioteple, and Donets station.

*******
https://www.unian.info/war/1994201-...-explosions-occur-close-to-smm-in-zolote.html
The OSCE Special Monitoring Mission (SMM) to Ukraine has recorded small-arms fire and explosions near the town of Zolote, Luhansk region, close to its patrol, according to an OSCE SMM report.

"On 23 June an SMM patrol comprising two armoured vehicles and six members was stationary in a residential area in government-controlled Zolote-4, approximately 300m north of the Zolote disengagement area (60km north-west of Luhansk)," the OSCE SMM said. All patrol members were outside the vehicles.

*************

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/431405.html
Militants shelled Ukrainian army positions 48 times on Friday, including 14 times using artillery, the press center of the anti-terrorist operation (ATO) headquarters wrote on its page on Saturday morning.

"Two ATO soldiers were wounded in shelling by the enemy," the report reads.

******
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/431395.html
The Ukrainian troops deployed in Donbas are ready for the ceasefire starting from midnight June 24, but they also stress their readiness to open fire should their lives be put at risk, Ukrainian Defense Ministry spokesman Oleksandr Motuzianyk told Interfax-Ukraine on Friday.

"We are ready for the ceasefire. We will honor it. However, our response to hostile actions will be adequate," Motuzianyk said.

Ukraine "implements the Minsk agreements at all times," in particular, the Ukrainian troops strictly observed every ceasefire arrangement in the anti-terrorist operation (ATO) zone, the spokesman said.

We only open fire in the event of a real life threat to our troops in Donbas," the spokesman said.

For her part, Iryna Gerashchenko, who represents Ukraine in the TCG's humanitarian subgroup and is first deputy speaker in Ukraine's parliament, stressed the importance of resolving ecological problems and repairing the Donbas infrastructure, if the ceasefire starting on June 24 holds.

"For ecological problems to be solved security is very important! The TCG in Minsk agreed on a ceasefire from June 24. Where it will be quiet, we shall see after midnight. If the truce holds, there will be a chance to do repair work at the DFS [Donetsk filter station], the Avdiyivka coke and chemical plant, and at other enterprises close to the conflict line," Gerashchenko wrote on Facebook after a trip to Donbas on Friday.

On June 21 the Trilateral Contact Group, which mediates the Donbas conflict, backed a proposed ceasefire for the duration of the harvesting period starting from June 24. The so-called "bread truce" should last from the midnight of June 24 through August 31.

******************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/431452.html
In order to avoid queues when the requirement for Russian citizens to produce biometric passports when entering Ukraine is introduced, it is necessary to install additional equipment at checkpoints, the National Security and Defense Council Secretary Oleksandr Turchynov said.

"There is still a need for technical equipment to avoid queues at the border, because there are is not enough technical means to fully ensure this task. But the border guards are working on it, and they will provide their calculations next week and they are formally ready to start this procedure," Turchynov said in Kharkiv region on Saturday.

He stressed that he considers the introduction of the requirement of biometric passports for entry as a temporary measure, before the introduction of a visa regime with Russia.

He made it clear that he does not care much that many Russian citizens do not have biometric passports.

"The fact that many Russians do not have biometric passports is their problem. Let them order them. We should protect our border and clearly identify who crosses this border, primarily from the aggressor country," Turchynov said.

************


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1994749-harvest-ceasefire-in-donbas-fails.html

The so-called "harvest ceasefire" in Donbas has failed as Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian troops 26 times along the entire contact line in the past day, according to the press center of the Ukrainian Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters.

The invaders repeatedly used types of weapons that are strictly forbidden by the Minsk agreements," the ATO HQ said on Facebook in its update based in information from 08:00 on Saturday, June 24, to 08:00 on Sunday, June 25. 

The truce in the Mariupol sector lasted until 18:00 on Saturday, after which Ukrainian troops stationed there were attacked seven times.


Eight instances of the violation of the ceasefire were registered in the Donetsk sector. The enemy used small arms, large-caliber machine guns, anti-tank grenade launchers, and an anti-tank missile system.

Most of the attacks were registered in the Luhansk sector where the Ukrainian army was attacked 11 times. Such proscribed weapons as 120mm mortars and 100mm artillery systems were used along with infantry weapons. Infantry fighting vehicles were also engaged.


"Two Ukrainian servicemen were killed in action in the past day. 

One soldier was wounded in action, another two suffered battle trauma," the ATO HQ said. As UNIAN reported earlier, the Minsk Trilateral Contact Group on the settlement of the Donbas crisis upheld local councils' requests for a ceasefire for the period of harvesting starting from June 24, the so-called "harvest ceasefire." In keeping with the agreements, the full ceasefire should be observed from June 24 to August 31.


----------



## Hindustani78

Last respects for ATO veteran stabbed in Kyiv
























https://www.unian.info/war/1996116-russian-snipers-arrive-in-donetsk-tymchuk.html
The arrival of sniper groups from the Russian Federation has been recorded in the village of Oleksandrivka (western outskirts of the city of Donetsk) and the Trudivske residential area of the Donetsk's Petrivskiy district, according to Ukrainian MP and military expert Dmytro Tymchuk, who is also a coordinator of the analytical group Information Resistance. 

"Outwardly, [they are] Yakuts or Buryats," Tymchuk wrote on Facebook.

In his words, the number of mercenaries from the Russian Federation is increasing while the presence of local militants is decreasing in this region, which is the responsibility zone of the units from the 100th separate motorized rifle brigade of the 1st Army Corps of the "DPR."

***********


----------



## Hindustani78

http://zeenews.india.com/europe/car...ian-intelligence-officer-in-kiev-2019233.html

Authorities say a bomb planted under or inside a car has killed a senior Ukrainian military intelligence officer in the country's capital.

Photos from the scene showed the mangled vehicle in the middle of a Kiev intersection. Police say the car's driver was killed immediately and two passers-by were slightly injured in this morning's blast.

The Defense Ministry identified the victim as Colonel Maxim Shapoval of the Chief Directorate of Intelligence.

Ukrainian media reported that Shapoval was chief of military intelligence's special forces.

Kiev regional police chief Andriy Kryshchenko tells 112 television channel the unidentified explosive device was either attached to the bottom of the car or planted inside.

Investigators are treating the explosion as a terror attack but did not immediately say who was to blame.

*****
https://www.unian.info/war/1999626-...russian-aggression-for-hague-court-media.html

Officer of the Ukrainian Defense Ministry's Intelligence Department Colonel Maksym Shapoval, who died in a car blast in Kyiv on Tuesday, June 27, was commander of the deep reconnaissance division and was engaged in collecting evidence of Russia's involvement in armed aggression against Ukraine, according to the Ukrainian news portal LB.ua. 






"It was thanks to him that Ukraine was able to substantiate its position in The Hague on Russia's involvement in armed aggression, and before that, it provided all such documented facts through diplomatic channels and through channels for the exchange of intelligence with the allies' intelligence agencies," a source in law enforcement agencies told LB.ua. 

According to the source, Shapoval not only planned reconnaissance raids into the deep rear of the occupied areas in Donbas, but directly participated in them.


"The unique feature of the intelligence operations was that they used means to document the [action of] Russian occupation forces, their relocation, the availability of modern models of electronic warfare systems and weapons of destruction, doing this in such a way that it could serve as unconditional proof of Russia's armed aggression against Ukraine, especially regarding the use of the regular battalion task force and the latest weapon systems that are produced in Russia only," he said. 

In addition, individual reconnaissance operations concerned timely alerts about the deployment of Russian artillery, including long-range systems, which greatly reduced the loss of Ukrainian troops and civilians.

"The enemy eliminated Maksym for everyone to see, including as an element of intimidation and as an element of information warfare against the most devoted sons of Ukraine," the source told LB.ua.

As was reported, a car with a military intelligence officer was blown up in Kyiv on the morning of June 27. The incident was qualified as a "terrorist attack."

************




As a result of the car bombing in Kyiv on Tuesday morning, an acting soldier of the Armed Forces of Ukraine of 1978 birth year has been killed; the law enforcers described the incident as a terrorist attack, Liaison Department Director of the Interior Ministry of Ukraine Artem Shevchenko has said.

"Since he is an active military, the prosecutor's office will determine the investigation of this criminal proceeding, which is now registered under Article 258 of the Criminal Code of Ukraine, as a Terrorist Attack by the Investigation Department of the Main Police Department in Kyiv," Shevchenko told reporters, later clarifying that the killed man was a serviceman of the Armed Forces of Ukraine of 1978 birth year.


https://www.unian.info/war/1998139-harvest-ceasefire-in-donbas-ukraine-reports-18-enemy-attacks.html
Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 18 times in the past 24 hours, according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 


In the Mariupol sector, at about 21:00 Kyiv time, the militants started firing 82mm mortars and heavy machine guns on the Ukrainian fortified positions near the village of Vodiane. And at the end of the day, the enemy fired small arms on the defenders of the village of Pavlopil. Seven instances of ceasefire violations by the Russian proxies were recorded in the Donetsk sector. In the afternoon, the Ukrainian positions near the village of Luhanske came under fire from grenade launchers. 

The occupiers also used 120mm and 82mm mortars, grenade launchers and small arms of various calibers near the village of Kamianka. In addition, the invaders repeatedly used 82mm mortars and infantry weapons in the vicinity of the town of Avdiyivka.


----------



## Hindustani78

************

Fourteen Ukrainian wounded soldiers left for Germany to undergo treatment and rehabilitation.

“This is our sixth humanitarian mission. It’s my fifth visit to Ukraine and I define soldiers needing treatment,” the head of group of German doctors said.

Totally, 88 Ukrainian soldiers have undergone treatment in 2014-2017 in Germany.

“I would like to express my gratitude for support and assistance in treatment of the Ukrainian wounded soldiers. I think it is your friendly support and solidarity with all the Ukrainians and the Ukrainian army,” Deputy Minister of Defence Major General Oleh Shevchuk underscored.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/2000709-...blast-in-donbas-three-more-injured-photo.html

A member of the SBU Security Service of Ukraine, Col. Yuriy Voznyi has been killed in the Kostiantynivskiy district of Donetsk region while on duty, the SBU's press service reported. 





A car bomb attack is a preliminary version of the cause of death. Three more people are in the hospital with wounds of varying severity. The investigation is conducted by the military prosecutor's office, reads the report.


Yuriy Voznyi became the twenty-third employee of the Security Service of Ukraine, who gave his life defending Ukraine.

As UNIAN reported earlier, an officer of the Ukrainian Defense Ministry's Main Intelligence Directorate, Col. Maksym Shapoval, was killed in a car blast in Kyiv on Tuesday, June 27. He was commander of the deep reconnaissance division and was engaged in collecting evidence of Russia's involvement in armed aggression against Ukraine.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/2001166-ukraine-reports-35-enemy-attacks-1-kia-3-wias-in-last-day.html
*Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 35 times in the past 24 hours, with one Ukrainian soldier reported as killed in action (KIA) and three as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. *

In the Mariupol sector, the occupiers violated the ceasefire nine times. During the day, the militants shelled the Ukrainian positions near the villages of Lebedynske, Vodiane, Pavlopil and Hnutove, and the towns of Krasnohorivka and Maryinka, using mortars and infantry weapons. Grenade launchers of various modifications were used against the Ukrainian fortified positions near the villages of Taramchuk and Talakivka. Most of these attacks took place after dark, the headquarters said.

"In the same direction, the invaders fired a 120mm mortar on the residential area of Krasnohorivka yesterday afternoon. Fortunately, none of the local residents were injured as a result of the shelling" the report says.

******


----------



## Barygro

Good day friends . I want to get a review of a book from someone who is a professional soldier or officer in Pakistan. Please tell me to whom to send a book. 
The war in Ukraine 2014-2016


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/2003446-...ukraine-reports-1-kia-6-wias-in-last-day.html

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 22 times in the past 24 hours with one Ukrainian soldier reported as killed in action (KIA) and six as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 


"The Russian occupation forces almost did not stop shelling in the Donetsk sector yesterday. There were recorded 12 such instances. The situation was extremely tense in the area between the town of Avdiyivka and the village of Kamianka, where the militants actively shelled our positions from infantry weapons, mortars, 122mm artillery systems and tanks. Some enemy shelling continued for several hours and was characterized by extremely high intensity," the headquarters said.


In addition, late at night, the Ukrainian fortified positions near the village of Luhanske came under fire from 120mm mortars, infantry fighting vehicles, grenade launchers and small arms. In the Mariupol sector, the Russian-backed mercenaries violated the ceasefire only after dark. 

The Ukrainian fortified positions near the villages of Vodiane, Hnutove, Talakivka and Pavlopil were attacked with grenade launchers of various modifications, heavy machine guns and small arms.

**
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/432709.html

On the night of June 30, the border guards of the Kherson detachment, together with the soldiers of the Ukrainian Armed Forces in the Kherson region, detained two unknown persons without documents, and subsequently found that the detainees were servicemen of the Border Guard Service of the Russian Federal Security Service.

"Today, on June 30, about 2:30, the border guards of the Kherson detachment, together with the Ukrainian Armed Forces in the Kherson region, detained two unknown persons without documents on the bank of the Perekopsky Bay and found a boat on which the latter landed ashore. During the preliminary survey, it was established that the detainees are military personnel of the Border Guard Service of the Russian Federal Security Service," Viktor Nazarenko, head of the State Border Guard Service of Ukraine, wrote on his Facebook page.

******
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/432736.html


The Border Guard Service of the Russian Federal Security Service (FSB) has asked the Ukrainian side to provide information on two Russian servicemen who went missing in Ukraine, Ukrainian State Border Guard Service spokesman Oleh Slobodian told Interfax on Friday.

"The Russian border guards have asked us to provide information on their servicemen. Thus, they have formally confirmed that their servicemen have gone missing in Ukraine," he said.

Ukrainian border guards, acting together with other structures concerned, are currently taking filtration measures with regard to the detained persons and working to establish their identities, he said. A decision on transferring them to the relevant agencies will be made after these measures have been completed.

Ukrainian State Border Guard Service head Viktor Nazarenko said earlier that Kherson unit border guards and Ukrainian armed forces servicemen had detained two unknown persons without documents in the Kherson region overnight into June 30. Those detained were subsequently identified as servicemen of the Russian FSB's Border Guard Service.

****************

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/432823.html
During today's meeting of Ukrainian Defense Minister Stepan Poltorak with Alliance Secretary General Jens Stoltenberg at the NATO Headquarters, the two discussed the security situation in Ukraine and worldwide.

They spoke about the upcoming large-scale Russian-Belarusian exercises West-2017, the press service of the Ukrainian Defense Ministry reported on Friday.

"The upcoming West-2017 exercise planned by the Russian Federation will be extremely extensive, and can be used to launch aggression not only against Ukraine, but against any country in Europe that has a common border with Russia. NATO secretary general spoke about the threats they see, and said that the NATO grouping in Eastern Europe will be stepped up. Of course, for our part, we will also adequately respond to the conduct of the exercises," the Ukrainian Defense Minister said.

He noted that Ukraine will be ready to repel possible aggression.

"Large-scale troop movements and maneuvers are planned. Some 4,000 train cars have been ordered for the transfer of personnel. This is a very large grouping and naturally the conduct of such exercises on the border with Ukraine is a threat," Poltorak said.

***********
The President bid farewell to the Ukrainian heroes killed by terrorists — Colonel of the Chief Reconnaissance Directorate of the Ministry of Defense Maksym Shapoval and Colonel of the Security Service of Ukraine Yuriy Voznyi.

The farewell ceremony took place in Kyiv, in the House of Officers and the House of Culture of the Security Service of Ukraine. The Head of State expressed condolences to the families of the deceased and their brothers-in-arms.

The President conferred the rank of Major General to Maksym Shapoval (posthumously) and awarded Yuriy Voznyi with the order “For Courage” (posthumously). The President signed respective decrees today.

“He was on the offensive end and defended us in the most difficult times and place,” Petro Poroshenko said about the reconnaissance officer. The Head of State noted that one does not speak a lot of the reconnaissance officials and the opportunity to speak more emerges only when they pass away. The President reminded that Colonel Shapoval was a commander of the special operations team that was liberating the Donetsk airport and was the first to enter it. He was one of the first “cyborgs” who took part in the most difficult operations, inter alia, behind enemy lines.

“His death reminds us that war takes place not only on the frontline, that terrorist attacks of the aggressor who came to our land with weapons can be held anywhere. This fact must consolidate us even more in supporting our army, our special forces, our reconnaissance. I am proud of such warriors as Maksym Shapoval. May he rest in peace,” the President emphasized.

Colonel of the Chief Reconnaissance Directorate of the Ministry of Defense Maksym Shapoval was killed in the morning of June 27 in Solomyanskyi district of Kyiv when his vehicle exploded. The investigation qualifies the tragedy as a terrorist act. On the same day, a vehicle with officials of the Security Service of Ukraine tripped a mine in Donbas in the village of Illinivka. As a result, Colonel Voznyi died and three officials were wounded.

Press service of the President of Ukraine


----------



## Hindustani78

Cache with Russian ammo, C-rations, drugs found in Donbas

According to the press center of the ATO HQ, all attempts of the Russian occupants to move the frontline near Kamianka are unsuccessful. Currently, thesituationis under control of the Ukrainian military.

The Ukrainian soldiers have recently found the rests of Russian ammunitions, MREs, medical products and military equipment in east of Ukraine.

It proves once again that the Russian party provides supplies to the pro-Russian illegal formations which temporarily occupy regions in Donetsk and Luhansk oblasts.

























https://www.unian.info/war/2007369-some-120-ukrainian-soldiers-killed-in-donbas-year-to-date.html

Ukraine's Deputy Prime Minister for European and Euro-Atlantic Integration Ivanna Klympush-Tsintsadze says 120 Ukrainian soldiers have been killed in Donbas since the beginning of the year, according to an UNIAN correspondent.

"Unfortunately, since the beginning of 2017, we have got 120 dead soldiers, almost 900 wounded soldiers, 47 dead civilians and more than 100 wounded civilians during this period, during this year when we all have been seeking a ceasefire along the demarcation line again and again," she said during the 95th Seminar of the NATO Parliamentary Assembly within the framework of the Rose-Roth Initiative in Kyiv.

Earlier, the OSCE Special Monitoring Mission to Ukraine reported that 52 people had been killed and another 285 had been injured since the start of the year.
************
https://www.unian.info/war/2006039-donbas-militants-attack-ukraine-9-times-on-july-1-ato-hq.html

Donbas militants attack Ukraine 9 times on July 1 – ATO HQ Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas nine times on July 1, the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters reports.







"During the hostilities, there were no losses among the ATO forces today," the report said.

*************
https://www.unian.info/war/2006199-...killed-three-wounded-in-donbas-on-july-1.html

Two Ukrainian soldiers have been killed in action, another three have been wounded in action in Donbas on Saturday, July 1, according to the press service of the Ukrainian Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters.


"Unfortunately, two Ukrainian soldiers were killed in fighting yesterday. Another two received gunshot wounds, another one suffered battle trauma," the ATO HQ said on Facebook on Sunday morning in an update based on information as of 06:00 Kyiv time on July 2. In total, Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian troops 24 times in the past day. Almost half of these attacks were mounted by the enemy with the use of artillery systems and other weapons prohibited by the Minsk peace agreements.


Eight attacks were recorded in the Mariupol sector. The Ukrainian positions near the town of Karsnohorivka were attacked by tanks, infantry fighting vehicles; large-caliber machine guns were also used. The village of Vodiane came under 82mm mortar fire. After a relative lull during the day, the use of mortars of various calibers resumed in the evening: Ukrainian positions near Vodiane were under fire. Several 152mm artillery shells were lobbed into the areas near the Ukrainian-controlled village of Shyrokyne. Positions near the village of Hnutove came under 82mm mortar fire. Grenade launchers and large-caliber machine guns were sporadically used by the occupiers there during the day.


Most of enemy shelling was recorded in the Donetsk sector at night. In total, there were 12 attacks on the Ukrainian troops there during the period under review. In particular, Ukrainian positions near the villages of Luhanske and Pisky, and the town of Avdiyivka came under mortar fire. Invaders also regularly used grenade launchers of various modifications, large-caliber machine guns to attack Ukrainian troops there and near the villages of Verkhniotoretske and Kamyanka. Some areas in the sector were attacked by infantry fighting vehicles. In addition, enemy snipers were working not far from Kamyanka late at night.

Four attacks were recorded in the Luhansk sector. In particular, the enemy used 152mm artillery systems to shell Ukrainian positions near the village of Krymske at night. The same evening, Russian proxies opened fire from 120mm mortars and used an anti-tank missile system. Small arms were used to fire on Ukrainian positions near the village of Stanytsia Luhanska, while grenade launchers of various modifications were engaged to shell the town of Schastia.

*****
https://www.unian.info/war/2006954-ukraine-reports-20-enemy-attacks-2-wias-in-last-day.html

Information Agency Main Page Politics Economy War Kyiv Society World Pictures Videos Opinions Publications For subscribers Archive Contact Ukraine reports 20 enemy attacks, 2 WIA's in last day Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 20 times in the past 24 hours, with two Ukrainian soldiers reported as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters.






The first enemy attacks in the Mariupol sector were recorded at about 19:00 on Sunday, July 2. "The invaders decided to loudly violate the shaky ceasefire in this direction. They launched almost two and a half dozen shells from 122mm artillery systems on our positions near the village of Vodiane. Later, the militants fired small arms several times at the Ukrainian soldiers near the village of Lebedynske. The enemy also used grenade launchers of various modifications near the villages of Pavlopil and Hnutove. Additionally, our fortified positions near the village of Novotroyitske came under fire from heavy machine guns," the headquarters said, adding that eight enemy armed provocations were recorded there in the last day.

*******

This morning, July 3, the illegal armed formations have shelled the ATO positions, including residential quarters of Marinka. One man, 59, was wounded.

Militants keep on violating the international humanitarian law and achieved agreements and put at risk the lives and health of civilians.


----------



## Hindustani78

Rally outside Italy's Embassy in Kyiv















https://www.unian.info/war/2009074-...3-wias-amid-22-enemy-attacks-in-last-day.html

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 22 times in the past 24 hours, with two Ukrainian soldiers reported as killed in action (KIA) and three as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 


The Russian-backed illegal armed groups used weapons eight times in the Mariupol sector. In particular, the occupiers fired 82mm mortars at the Ukrainian fortified positions near the village of Vodiane in the evening. Shortly after, the invaders used hand-held anti-tank grenade launchers there. The militants also opened fire from cannons of infantry fighting vehicles not far from the village of Shyrokyne. Furthermore, the Ukrainian positions near the villages of Novotroyitske, Hnutove, Lebedynske and Pavlopil came under fire from small arms and heavy machine guns. "Yesterday, we reported dense artillery shelling of the ATO positions near Hnutove in the morning. 

We found out during the day that the invaders had also used 122mm Grad-P portable rocket launchers there," the headquarters said.

**********
https://www.unian.info/war/2009479-...ine-border-in-crimea-donbas-def-ministry.html

Ukraine's First Deputy Defense Minister Ivan Rusnak has said that Russia has deployed a 60,000-strong military contingent along the border with Ukraine, in the temporarily occupied territory of Donbas and Crimea, according to an UNIAN correspondent. 


A combined military force of Russia, including the Crimean joint forces, who are deployed in temporarily occupied areas of Donetsk and Luhansk regions, along the border of Ukraine, and in Crimea, exceeds 60,000 armed and trained servicemen," Rusnak said at the 95th Seminar of the NATO Parliamentary Assembly within the framework of the Rose-Roth Initiative in Kyiv.

The Russian troops are equipped, among other things, with Tochka tactical missile systems, tanks, armored combat vehicles, artillery systems and multiple launch rocket systems, he said. 

"According to reports, the 1st and 2nd Army Corps [deployed in occupied Donbas] are mostly under command of regular servicemen, namely officers and generals of the Armed Forces of Russia, sent to the temporarily occupied areas of Ukraine for a period of three to 11 months," Rusnak said.

***
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/433576.html

The Ukrainian side in the Contact Group is trying to obtain information about the fate of 408 people, servicemen and civilians, who went missing in Donbas, Verkhovna Rada First Deputy Speaker Iryna Gerashchenko, who represents Ukraine in the Contact Group's humanitarian subgroup, said.

"The lists that we are working with in Minsk contain 132 hostages - both civilian and military. Plus 408 missing people, also civilian and military. This is on the Ukrainian side. And we don't know the fate of these people," Gerashchenko said at a news conference in Kyiv on Tuesday.

Gerashchenko went on to note that about 10,000 civilians have been killed on both sides of the contact line since the conflict began in Donbas.

"This is obviously not a final figure. When the conflict is over, we must find everyone," she said.

Gerashchenko also drew attention to the fact that some representatives of international organizations are being denied access to Donbas.

For two years, the Ukrainian president has been using every meeting in the Normandy Formant to raise the issue of access for the International Committee of the Red Cross to the 'occupied territories', to captives held in prisons, and also of access in terms of the search for missing people and the identification of those killed, Gerashchenko said.


*****

Military engineers underwent tactical special drills of crews of UR-77 mine clearing machines in east of Ukraine. Having refreshed theoretical skills, they executed all tasks assigned and ensured movement of armour and wheeled vehicles through conditionally mined road.

***********


----------



## Hindustani78

The Ukrainian action "Donetsk region meets its defenders" on Mount Karachun in Donetsk region kicked off on July 4, 2017. These days three years ago, Ukrainian military and volunteer battalions liberated the towns of Slovyansk, Kramatorsk, Bahmut, Lyman, which were occupied by pro-Russian militants. On this occasion, participants in the battles for the liberation of these towns came together to Mount Karachun from all over Ukraine.


----------



## Hindustani78

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 15 times in the past 24 hours, according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 









Aerial imagery available to the SMM as of 26 June revealed the presence of 14 armored vehicles, eight of which were spotted for the first time, and 21 military-type trucks near 'DPR'-controlled Kalmiuske (formerly Komsomolske, 42km south-east of Donetsk)," reads the report.






***********
https://www.unian.info/war/2012919-...t-132-as-kyiv-insists-humanitarian-envoy.html

"We have not received information about the fate of the 132 hostages held in the occupied territories,” Gerashchenko said while reporting on the results of a Wednesday meeting of her subgroup. 

She added that no information has been received on specific Ukrainian citizens in question, “despite all our requests and demands.”

“We’ve only been told that 55 Ukrainians (with no names provided) are being held in the occupied areas of Donetsk region and another 14 – in the occupied territories of Luhansk region," Iryna Gerashchenko said.

As UNIAN reported earlier, on July 4, Ms Gerashchenko expressed hope that the meeting of the contact group would determine the date of the release of Ukrainian hostages.

***********
https://www.unian.info/war/2013416-relative-calm-in-donbas-13-enemy-attacks-2-wias-in-last-day.html


Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 13 times in the past 24 hours, with two Ukrainian soldiers reported as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 


The Russian occupation forces used banned 120mm mortars once near the village of Pisky. The remaining seven armed provocations in this area were committed by the invaders in the vicinity of the town of Avdiyivka, where the enemy repeatedly fired grenade launchers of various modifications, heavy machine guns, small arms day and night, and once used an anti-aircraft gun to shell the Ukrainian positions," the ATO HQ said.


"The Russian-backed illegal armed groups did not use weapons at all in the morning and afternoon. However, in the evening, the mercenaries first shelled one of our fortified positions near the village of Luhanske, using small arms of various calibers. Later, they lobbed nearly half a dozen 82mm shells, targeting the defenders of the village of Krymske," the report said. 

"As a result of the hostilities, one Ukrainian soldier was injured, while another one suffered battle trauma yesterday. Both servicemen were promptly hospitalized. The state of their health is satisfactory," the ATO HQ said.

**************
https://www.unian.info/war/2015614-...-1-wia-amid-25-enemy-attacks-in-last-day.html

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 25 times in the past 24 hours with one Ukrainian soldier reported as killed in action (KIA) and one as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 


The situation was most tense in the Mariupol sector yesterday, where the militants mounted 11 attacks. "The occupiers used small arms and grenade launchers against the Ukrainian fortified positions near the villages of Shyrokyne, Lebedynske, Vodiane, Hnutove, Pavlopil, north of Novotroyitske and the town of Maryinka. In addition, the enemy opened fire from 82mm mortars near Shyrokyne. Furthermore, the militants used banned 120mm mortars near Pavlopil in the evening," the ATO HQ said.


Eight enemy armed provocations were recorded in the Donetsk sector yesterday.

*******

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/434533.html

The number of violations of the ceasefire in the area of the Anti-Terrorist operation (ATO) has increased by a quarter for the past week, Principal Deputy Chief Monitor of the OSCE Special Monitoring Mission Alexander Hug has said.

"In the reporting week we note an increase in such violations by 25% compared to the previous week. We recorded an increase in tank, mortar, and artillery shelling," he said at a briefing in Kyiv on Friday.

According to him, 365 shelling were registered in the week, compared to 100th week earlier.

**************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/434253.html
Deputy Foreign Minister of Turkey Ahmet Yıldız has said the international community must not get tired of Ukraine. He called on world leaders to solve the "Ukrainian issue."

"Ukraine is becoming stronger, despite what is happening in Crimea and in Donbas… We, of course, support the letter of international law and support the inhabitants of Crimea, especially the Crimean Tatars. We believe that the international community should not get tired of Ukraine and understand that this problem is real," Yildiz said on Thursday in London.

He added that despite the fact Turkey is not seeing significant progress in the implementation of the Minsk accords, it supports them because the agreement is "the basic framework, the plan that must be carried out."

Yildiz said Turkey is also supporting Ukraine's reform process. He added it is necessary to make some legislative changes, saying there are some things Ukraine's government could do today.

"There are some administrative steps which could be taken to attract foreign investors," he said.

http://www.mil.gov.ua/en/news/2017/...d-standards-”-minister-of-defence-of-ukraine/





General of the Army of Ukraine Stepan Poltorak stressed it during Ukraine Reform Conference in London.

“We have improved military field medicine and evacuation system, formed a network of military hospitals”, the Minister of Defence said, “We have organized the training of six battalions of Ukraine under the NATO standards, formed Special Operations Forces, worked out the related programs, improved the system of effective logistics, training of military command units, divisions of the Ukrainian army.

General Poltorak also underscored the strength of the army increased from 146,000 to 250,000 soldiers. The reserve of 130,000 persons has been formed.

“We understand that we should continue reforms. For this purpose we have some work in progress, resources and international support,” the Minister stressed. 

***********

Ukrainian Armed Forces in a number of defensive skills such as the identification of mines and IEDs, medical care and logistics.Over 5,000 Ukrainian service personnel, sending a clear message that we are committed to supporting the country’s sovereignty and territorial integrity.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/2070186-...sniper-near-maryinka-on-monday-afternoon.html
A Ukrainian soldier has been killed by an enemy sniper near the town of Maryinka, eastern Ukraine, according to the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

"At about 13:00 [on Monday, August 7], our soldier died not far from Maryinka from a bullet fired by an enemy sniper," the ATO HQ said on Facebook on August 7.

Violations of the ceasefire continued in the Mariupol sector in the afternoon. ATO positions near the village of Shyrokyne in the sector came under mortar fire: two 120mm shells were lobbed into the village, the ATO HQ said.

What is more, Russia's hybrid military forces used grenade launchers in the Donetsk sector to shell Ukrainian positions near the village of Nevelske. The Mariupol and Donetsk sectors belong to Donetsk region, the east of Ukraine.

************


https://www.unian.info/war/2064821-...ming-system-along-contact-line-in-donbas.html

Secretary of the National Security and Defense Council of Ukraine Oleksandr Turchynov during a working trip to Pokrovsk August 3 inspected the pro-Russian TV jamming system, *which will be installed along the entire line of demarcation*, as reported on the municipal website. 


In Pokrovsk, the first pilot installation of an integrated information countermeasures system was set up, which allows for a complete blocking of pro-Russian TV and radio channels and simultaneously a very good reception of all Ukrainian ones. Now we have checked its performance – it is working very well. In a few months, it will be installed along the entire line of demarcation," Turchynov said.


As reported by the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation Headquarters, a technique for suppressing television broadcasting from the territories of Donetsk and Luhansk regions beyond the Ukrainian government control has been developed one of Ukraine’s major companies.


The system allows to effectively hinder broadcast of up to 10 TV channels simultaneously.


At frequencies that are being blocked, this technique ensures unobstructed operation of Ukrainian channels.







*************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/441246.html
Militants continued to fire at the positions of the Ukrainian Armed Forces on Tuesday, August 8, using prohibited weapons, the press center of the ATO headquarters reported.

"Over the past day, militants violated the ceasefire 28 times, three Ukrainian soldiers were killed, eight others were wounded, and one was injured," the press center of the ATO headquarters said on its Facebook page on Wednesday morning.

One soldier was killed near Vodiane, where militants used grenade launchers. One was wounded as a result of mortar shelling in Shyrokyne. Also, during the shelling at Novooleksandrivka, another soldier was wounded.

The ATO headquarters report that the situation remains tense in the Donetsk sector in the vicinity of Avdiyivka and Butovka mine. During the shelling, militants used mortars of various caliber, grenade launchers, machine guns and small arms.

*************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/441240.html
Russia in July supplied illegal armed formations in eastern Ukraine with four tanks, seven armored vehicles, four artillery systems, seven rocket launchers and up to eight other vehicles, Ukraine's representative to the security subgroup of the Trilateral Contact Group Yevhen Marchuk has said.

Marchuk on his Facebook page posted a copy of the document presented during talks in Minsk.

"The Russian side always denies, declaring that information is not verified and demanding that we show where the equipment was when it was photographed…" Marchuk said.

According to the document in July Russia also provided militants with 103 cisterns and four fuel trucks (with a capacity of 6,000 tons), 19 railway cars and 10 trucks with ammunition. Russian aerial reconnaissance was also used (eight times in May and on three occasions in June).

From the start of 2017 through August 2 there were 104 cases of illegal railway border crossings from Russia and 53 columns of military and vehicle traffic, according to Marchuk's document.

Marchuk said the information was presented to the Russian side as well as to the Special Monitoring Mission of Organization for Security and Cooperation in Europe, adding that the time, place, as well as GPS coordinates of the transfers were included in the report.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/kiev/2075424-shootout-at-kyiv-railway-station-leaves-3-wounded.html

As conflict erupted at the Central Railway Station in Kyiv on Thursday, which led to a shootout, wounding at least three people, press secretary of Kyiv Police Department Oksana Blyshchyk wrote on Facebook. 

"The incident occurred at Vokzalna Square. Police officers have been deployed to the scene. At 09:50, the officer on duty received an alert reporting on a conflict outside a public catering establishment near the railway station, where two perpetrators allegedly fired traumatic weapons, wounding three men. According to preliminary information from the emergency response medical team, victims suffered wounds to their legs and arms. They were admitted at the hospital, where they were provided necessary treatment. The attackers fled," the press officer said.

According to Blyshchyk, patrol police, a CSI team and police operatives are now working at the scene. Law enforcers continue the search for the perpetrators, accessing incoming data from eyewitnesses. 
*****
https://www.unian.info/war/2075814-...ed-in-donbas-thanks-to-uav-fire-spotting.html

A video has been uploaded by the Ukrainian volunteer community showing pro-Russian militants’ anti-aircraft gun destroyed in a direct hit by the Ukrainian artillery in Donbas. 

First flights of the newly delivered unmanned aerial vehicle yielded results and "delivered a punch at the teeth of the “lost” troops of the ‘pseudo empire’" "This time the Ukrainian forces found a newly-established position where terrorists deployed an anti-aircraft gun for another evening shelling of the Armed Forces. One test shot, then spotting via a quadrocopter, and there goes a strike right on target," the caption to the video says.

Earlier, volunteer Yuriy Mysyagin showed the destroyed position of militants at the Svetlodarsk Bulge.

************
https://www.unian.info/war/2075611-...-military-equipment-along-ukraine-border.html
The rotation and amassing of Russian troops at the borders with Ukraine are related to constant drills aimed at working out the scenario of the invasion of Ukraine, military expert and journalist Yuriy Butusov says, according to Obozrevatel. 





Russia has drawn conclusions from the events of 2014 and in the case of a "suitable political situation," they intend to act more promptly, Butusov told Obozrevatel. 

Commenting on the report by war journalist Andriy Tsaplienko on the unprecedented movement of military equipment toward Ukraine, Butusov said: "I think that the movements may be related to the fact that Russian troops conduct rotations and exercises on the border with Ukraine and are working out an invasion scenario." 

According to him, the army is an "instrument of influence," and "must be constantly prepared for certain situations." "For example, they are working out moves to counteract against Ukrainian actions or a version of certain offensive actions against Ukraine. To this end, they put their troops through constant drills and work out certain scenarios."

"They have an offensive scenario for Donbas, and I think it’s not only about Donbas but, judging by the amassing of the group, it’s also about Kharkov region," the expert added. 

In this context, Butusov recalled the events that preceded the 2008 war in Georgia: "The year before, Russia conducted the Caucasus Frontier exercises to develop the amassing of forces on the border with Georgia so, when the war began, they had a worked-out plan, and a number of units carried out their task successfully. That’s how they managed to organize an invasion quickly enough." 

According to the expert, the Kremlin learned its lessons from the events of 2014. Russian army has been reformed, aimed at ensuring that, as soon as there is a suitable political situation, "the invasion of Ukraine is carried out as promptly as possible."

At the same time, Butusov said that today he did not see any prerequisites for a large-scale offensive operation by Russia. "The units of the regular Russian army are on the territory of Ukraine, taking part in hostilities. Therefore, there is constant rotation: units come in and out of Ukraine. But the main efforts are related to the exercises in Belarus," he said.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/2076839-...tions-soldier-killed-in-booby-trap-blast.html

*Over the past day, illegal armed groups violated ceasefire 15 times, leaving a Ukrainian soldier wounded in a shelling. Another soldier was killed as a result of an explosion on an unknown explosive device near the village of Pisky, as reported by the press center of the ATO Headquarters.*

"The hottest spot at the end of the day was in the Luhansk direction. Here the militants fired twice at our strong points near Stanytsia Luhanska from large-caliber machine guns, while fortified positions in the village of Shchastia were fired upon from an anti-aircraft gun. The gangs for almost an hour hit Ukrainian positions near Krymske using 82 mortars and grenade launchers. In response, the ATO forces covered the militants with heavy fire from grenade launchers," the report says.

In the Prymorske direction, Ukrainian strongpoints in Talakivka and Vodiane were shelled from grenade launchers. As UNIAN reported earlier, on Thursday, August 10, the militants intensified their attacks near Mariupol, having fired over 60 mines and 40 shells from Grad-P portable rocket propelled grenade launcher.

The militants also used heavy weaponry during the shelling of positions of the Armed Forces of Ukraine.

*****
11.08.2017

Two servicemen have been injured in the ATO zone since the beginning of Friday, Anatoliy Stelmakh, spokesman for the ATO headquarters' press center, told the agency.

"Since the beginning of the day, we have two soldiers wounded. The enemy has violated the ceasefire regime three times," Stelmakh told Interfax-Ukraine on Friday morning.

In particular, according to him, the town of Avdiyivka in the Donetsk region was shelled by the militants with a mortar of a 82 mm caliber and grenade launchers. "Grenade launchers were also used in the settlements of Krymske and Novo-Oleksandrivka," the spokesman for the press center of the ATO headquarters said.

"In all three cases, the ATO forces were forced to open fire in response," Stelmakh said.

*****

A patrol of the OSCE Special Monitoring Mission (SMM) in Ukraine was in violation of the Minsk accords held in Donetsk region's territory uncontrolled by Kyiv for some 30 minutes, the OSCE SMM said in Twitter.

"OSCE SMM patrol held by so-called 'DPR' for 31 min at checkpoint near Verknioshyrokivske; other civilians were allowed to pass. Minsk violation," the Mission said in a tweet posted on Thursday.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/2078946-ukraine-reports-20-enemy-attacks-1-kia-6-wias-in-last-day.html

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 20 times in the past 24 hours, with one Ukrainian soldier reported as killed in action (KIA) in a mine explosion and six as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

"The militants opened fire from mortars and grenade launchers on our positions near the town of Schastia and the village of Novotoshkivske several times. They also fired at least five 120mm mortar rounds on Ukrainian fortified positions near the village of Syze. Moreover, the enemy was shelling the ATO strong points near the village of Krymske using 120mm mortars for almost half an hour," the ATO HQ wrote on Facebook.

In the Mariupol sector, the Russian-backed illegal armed groups attacked the ATO observation post near the village of Lebedynske with mortars and small arms twice. The armed provocations were also recorded near the town of Maryinka.

"In response, our soldiers opened prompt return fire on enemy positions using authorized weapons," the report said. As UNIAN reported earlier, positions of the Armed Forced of Ukraine stationed near the village of Krymske, the Luhansk sector, had been shelled with powerful Russia's RPG-27 Tavolga anti-tank grenade launchers being in service only in Russia and Jordan.

********
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/441942.html

Militants fired 20 times at Ukrainian positions in the anti-terrorist operation (ATO) zone on Friday, as a result of which one serviceman was killed, three were wounded, and three more were injured, the press center of the ATO headquarters reported.

"Another activation of the Russian-occupation groups along the entire contact line in the ATO zone took place last night. Until 18.00, the enemy unsuccessfully tried to test almost all the fire weapons of our defenses in the Avdiyivka area, then in the evening the tension shifted to the Luhansk sector," the ATO headquarters said in a statement posted on their Facebook page on Saturday morning.

In the area of Schastia and Novotoshkivske militants several times used mortars and grenade launchers to shell the ATO positions. In addition, at night, they shelled the Ukrainian fortifications in the vicinity of Krymske for almost half an hour using 120-mm mortars.

In the coastal area, militants used mortars, grenade launchers and small arms to fire at the Ukrainian observation post near Lebedynske twice. Also armed provocations of the enemy were registered in the area of Maryinka.

In the Donetsk sector, around 21.00 one Ukrainian soldier was wounded as a result of the shelling of the ATO positions from grenade launchers and large-caliber machine guns on the outskirts of Avdiyivka. Servicemen of the Armed Forces promptly responded firing at the enemy positions.

*************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/441949.html

Over the past day one Ukrainian serviceman died as a result of an explosive device going off, nine military were wounded and injured in the anti-terrorist operation (ATO) zone in Ukraine's east, the Ukrainian Defense Ministry's spokesman, Andriy Lysenko, said.

"Over the past 24 hours, as a result of hostilities, there have been no deaths in the Armed Forces. Six servicemen were injured in the enemy shelling," Lysenko said at a briefing in Kyiv on Saturday.

However, one serviceman was killed and three others were wounded when an explosive device went off. "This happened near Avdiyivka and Zaitseve," the Defense Ministry's spokesman said.

****
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/441840.html

The illegal armed formations of certain areas of Donetsk region on Friday once again prevented the OSCE patrols led by Principal Deputy Chief Monitor of the Special Monitoring Mission Alexander from examining and assessing the required scale of repairs at the Krasnohorivka gas distribution station near the contact line, the Ukrainian side of the Joint Center on Control and Coordination (JCCC) said.

"The illegal armed forces of separate areas of Donetsk region [not controlled by the government] withdrew their security guarantees when the OSCE patrols were staying near the station, motivating this by a fictitious shelling of a fire engine on the outskirts of Donetsk by Ukrainian army units in the evening of August 10. The real reason for the disruption of this event is the attempt to prevent Hug and the mission's employees from getting to the Krasnohorivka gas distribution station," the press center of the ATO headquarters reported on Facebook.

The Ukrainian side of the JCCC has stressed that such actions by the leadership of the self-proclaimed Donetsk People's Republic are aimed at creating prerequisites for humanitarian and environmental disasters on the government-controlled territory of Ukraine.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/2080354-ukraine-reports-2-wias-amid-25-enemy-attacks-in-last-day.html

*Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 25 times in the past 24 hours, with two Ukrainian soldiers reported as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. *

The situation was most tense near the Avdiyivka industrial zone in the Donetsk sector at the end of the day. From 18:00 until midnight, the militants almost did not stop shelling of Ukrainian fortified positions, using mortars of various calibers, grenade launchers and small arms. As a result of one of these attacks, one Ukrainian soldier was injured. In addition, the enemy shelled the Ukrainian fortified positions near the villages of Novoselivka, Verkhniotoretske, Nevelske and Luhanske in the evening.


In the Luhansk sector, the occupiers concentrated fire activity near the village of Krymske. Evening and night, the invaders fired 120mm mortars and grenade launchers of various systems five times near this settlement. "In the Mariupol sector, the Russian occupation forces opened fire near the villages of Vodiane and Shyrokyne in the evening. 

Once again demonstrating their disregard for all norms of humanitarian law and peace agreements, they fired mortars, grenade launchers and heavy machine guns on civilian houses in the town of Maryinka. Fortunately, there were no casualties," the report says.

*****

https://www.unian.info/war/2081299-...-donbas-within-week-ukraine-def-ministry.html
*Ukraine's Defense Ministry speaker for Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) issues Oleksandr Motuzianyk says eight Russian-backed occupiers have been killed and another 35 wounded in the Donbas conflict zone over the past week. *

War
16:48, 14 August 2017




narodna-pravda.ua
"According to the Ukrainian Defense Ministry's Main Intelligence Directorate, the enemy's losses amounted to eight dead and 35 wounded occupiers within the past week," he told a briefing in Kyiv on Monday, August 14.

"The lion's share of the enemy losses was recorded near the town of Avdiyivka and the southern part of the Mariupol sector, where the militants traditionally behave most impudently and hence are exposed to accurate fire or become victims of their own carelessness," Motuzianyk added.



*******
The Prosecutor General's Office (PGO) of Ukraine has published the report following the investigation of the tragic events in Donetsk region in 2014 the media call the "Ilovaisk pocket," when over 360 Ukrainian soldiers were killed during the retreat. 

https://www.unian.info/war/2081541-pgo-report-russian-invasion-major-cause-of-ilovaisk-tragedy.html







The decision to cleanse the town of Ilovaisk of terrorist forces was made against the background of previously successful combat missions, in order to establish control over the supply routes and to potentially allow to encircle and liberate the terrorist stronghold of Donetsk, the PGO says. 

However, simultaneously with the operation start, a massive invasion of Russian troops took place, that’s on the night of August 24, 2014. The invasion grouping of the Russian armed forces consisted of nine battalion-tactical groups: 3,500 personnel; up to 60 tanks; up to 320 infantry fighting vehicles; up to 60 artillery pieces; up to 45 mortars; five antitank guided missile systems. Due to the fact that the enemy contingent significantly prevailed over the Ukrainian forces, government troops were eventually surrounded.


Due to the fact that the enemy contingent significantly prevailed over the Ukrainian forces, government troops were eventually surrounded.


Kyiv’s military leadership was negotiating with the Russian side on the safe withdrawal of Ukrainian soldiers from the Ilovaisk area on the agreed routes. In turn, Russian military leadership has guaranteed safety of such withdrawal, the report says. Three captured Russian paratroopers, who were to be handed over to the representatives of the armed forces of the Russian Federation once the Ukrainian forces had withdrawn, were seen as an additional guarantee of their safe retreat. 

"Under the circumstances mentioned, 366 Ukrainian soldiers were treacherously assassinated; another 429 suffered wounds of varying severity, while 300 were captured. 

The Armed Forces of Ukraine suffered significant losses of arms and military equipment worth almost UAH 300 million," the PGO said. For the sake of the investigation’s objectivity, forensic experts probed the impact on the combat readiness of the ATO forces of the military parade in Kyiv on August 24, 2014 on the occasion of the 23rd anniversary of Independence Day.

For the sake of the investigation’s objectivity, forensic experts probed the impact on the combat readiness of the ATO forces of the military parade in Kyiv on August 24, 2014 on the occasion of the 23rd anniversary of Independence Day. 

"It has been established that holding a military parade has not affected combat readiness of the ATO forces, since the event involved units almost completely staffed by conscripts and cadets from military academies," the document says.


In general, the study of the circumstances of the Ilovaisk tragedy has been completed. At the same time, the final procedural decision in criminal proceedings will be taken after the completion of interrogations of every Ukrainian serviceman in question on the circumstances of the Ilovaisk tragedy and the commission of war crimes by Russian military forces, namely the treacherous killing of the Ukrainian military during their withdrawal from the encirclement, the failure to provide medical treatment to the wounded and leaving them in a helpless state, the shooting of prisoners, their ill-treatment. The PGO vows to bring to justice all those responsible.


"According to the experts' conclusions and a set of other evidence received, the only factor that caused the Ilovaisk tragedy is the military aggression by the Armed Forces of the Russian Federation in the form of direct invasion of the territory of Ukraine," the document says.

Based on the results of the investigation and the evidence collected, First Deputy Chief of the General Staff of the Armed Forces of the Russian Federation Nikolay Bogdanovsky has been served a suspicion notice on committing criminal offenses under Part 3 Article 110 (encroachment on the territorial integrity and inviolability of Ukraine), Part 2 Article 437 (conducting an aggressive war), Part 2 Article 438 (violation of laws and customs of war, combined with intentional murder) of the Criminal Code of Ukraine. The military chief personally commanded and controlled the units of the Russian armed forces units during their invasion of Ukraine in August 2014, and together with other individuals organized the killings of the Ukrainian military near Ilovaisk.

*****************

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/economic/442252.html
Nearly 4,000 cases are pending in the European Court of Human Rights (ECHR) regarding the situation in the annexed Crimea and the conflict in the east of Ukraine, the Ministry for Temporary Occupied Territories and Internally Displaced Persons has reported.

"There are nearly 4,000 cases pending in the European Court of Human Rights involving the conflict in Crimea and the east of Ukraine," a statement, published on the ministry's Twitter on Monday, says.

As reported, as of June 1, 2017, Ukraine filed five lawsuits against Russia to the ECHR regarding the events in Crimea and eastern Ukraine and prepared documents on the sixth lawsuit for filing.

***


----------



## Hindustani78

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/442721.html

Illegal armed formations do not reduce the intensity of their bombardment of the ATO positions in Donbas firing at any time of the day, and not only in the dark, as it was last week, the press center of the ATO headquarters said.

"The intensity of shelling of Ukraine's Armed Forces' positions in the ATO zone does not decrease. If last week the main activity of Russian-occupation groups was recorded at night, then for several days the bandits have been firing on our positions without time restrictions, using increasingly heavy weapons," the press center reported (as of Wednesday, 18:00) on its Facebook page.

So, about 8 a.m. in the area of Shyrokyne and Vodiane, the militants were firing on Ukrainian positions from artillery of 122 mm caliber for almost half an hour. Simultaneously, five projectiles from the portable rocket launcher Grad-P (Partizan) were launched at the Ukrainian fortifications on the approaches to Shyrokyne.

In the Donetsk sector, from midnight, the enemy fired on Ukrainian strongholds near the Avdiyivska industrial zone four times, mainly using grenade launchers and heavy machine guns. At the same time, the Ukrainian military responded operatively and rigidly to the attempts of militants to launch long-term hostilities.

In the Luhansk sector, illegal armed formations used a 120-mm mortar in the vicinity of Novo-Oleksandrivka, and they fired from a grenade launcher in the Krymske area.

*******

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/442627.html

Four Ukrainian soldiers have been wounded and none have been killed in the anti-terrorist operation (ATO) zone in eastern Ukraine in the past 24 hours, Ukrainian Defense Ministry spokesman Oleksandr Motuzianyk said at a press briefing in Kyiv on Wednesday.

"One of the injured servicemen tripped an unknown explosive device," Motuzianyk said.

The ATO staff said earlier that three Ukrainian servicemen had been wounded as a result of 33 ceasefire breaches by militants during the day.

New monument to ATO heroes presented in Kyiv фото: UNIAN


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/2088651-sbu-reveals-russian-ammunition-in-donbas-photo.html

The employees of the SBU Security Service of Ukraine have revealed another fact of use of the Russian-made ammunition against the Anti-Terrorist Operation forces. 

13:52, 18 August 2017 525 






According to the SBU's press center, law enforcement officers found two 30mm shells for the BMP-2 infantry fighting vehicles at the site of the militant shelling of one of the settlements of the Bakhmutka district in Donetsk region.


According to the experts, the marking of ammunition indicates that they were manufactured in 2008 in the territory of the Russian Federation and are not in the arsenal of the Armed Forces," the SBU reported on Facebook.

**************
https://www.unian.info/war/2090289-...bas-since-start-of-conflict-icrc-ukraine.html
The International Committee of the Red Cross said more than 2,700 civilians have been killed in the Donbas conflict since the beginning of hostilities. 


"Over 2,700 civilians have been killed in the armed conflict in eastern Ukraine," ICRC mission in Ukraine tweeted. Read also Scorched earth tactics: militants set fields on fire along contact line In a separate tweet, the mission wrote that over 500,000 children live in conflict-affected areas.

*************

https://www.unian.info/war/2093414-...-industrial-zone-1-kia-1-wia-in-last-day.html





Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 30 times in the past 24 hours, with one Ukrainian soldier reported as killed in action (KIA) and one as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

The situation remains most tense in the Donetsk sector. "Starting last evening and almost until midnight, Russian-backed militants were shelling our fortified positions near the Avdiyivka industrial zone from various directions, using mortars, grenade launchers, anti-aircraft guns and small arms. In response, our fighters actively fired back. One of our servicemen was killed as a result of the confrontation. In addition, in the evening, the occupiers opened fire from infantry fighting vehicles and grenade launchers three times near the village of Zaitseve. Furthermore, the enemy launched at least 46 mines of various calibers on Butivka coal mine within two hours," the report says.


In turn, in the Luhansk sector, the invaders used 120mm mortars near the villages of Krymske and Novotoshkivske. The Ukrainian fortified positions near the villages of Novo-Oleksandrivka and Stanytsia Luhanska also came under enemy shelling from heavy machine guns. 

In the Mariupol sector, the Russian occupation forces fired 82mm mortars twice on the Ukrainian fortified positions near the village of Vodiane, as well as once near the village of Shyrokyne.

************
https://www.unian.info/war/2093604-militants-destroy-infrastructure-crops-near-mariupol-ato-hq.html

Russian-backed mercenaries resort to the scorched earth tactics, setting fire to infrastructure and crops, polluting and poisoning drinking water sources in the Ukrainian-controlled settlements near the strategic port city of Mariupol, according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 


12:15, 22 August 2017 




"In the Mariupol sector, our fortified positions near the towns of Krasnohorivka and Maryinka, and the villages of Pavlopil and Talakivka came under enemy fire from grenade launchers and small arms," the ATO HQ wrote on Facebook.

"Insidious and cynical, the enemy uses incendiary ammunition of different calibers in the night time, aiming at trees and dried vegetation across the fields, and when the fire sparks, militants start shelling the Ukrainian positions, making use of a smoke screen," reads the report. "The scorched earth tactic is nominally considered a war crime by international law," the headquarters said.

***********
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/economic/443865.html





President of Ukraine Petro Poroshenko has opened a new radio and television broadcasting station in Bakhmutivka (Luhansk region) on Tuesday, which will ensure the broadcasting of Ukrainian TV and radio channels in the temporarily occupied territory of the Luhansk region.

"The opening of the TV tower in the village of Bakhmutivka is a step towards restoring the unity of Luhansk and all Ukraine [...] Residents from the controlled territory and from the occupied cities and regions of Luhansk are returning to the common information space of our Motherland," Poroshenko said during the grand opening of the station.

The Ukrainian president said that "information war is the key element of Russian aggression." Given this, Poroshenko said, the opening of the station is becoming more important, which was built, including with the help of the U.S., a 134-meter transmission tower with a range of 50 km.

"This station will ensure the broadcasting of 11 Ukrainian TV and four radio channels to our territory temporarily occupied by the Russian aggressor," the president of Ukraine said.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/2095576-...vely-use-heavy-weapons-4-wia-in-last-day.html

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 28 times in the past 24 hours, with four Ukrainian soldiers reported as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 








In the Mariupol sector, the militants used 122mm artillery systems twice against the Ukrainian fortified positions near the villages of Talakivka and Vodiane. At about 20:00 Kyiv time, the enemy launched at least six artillery shells of 152mm caliber near Vodiane, in the area where no Ukrainian positions are located. In addition, the Ukrainian fortified positions near the village of Hnutove came under mortar fire twice at the end of the day, while the outskirts of the village of Pavlopil were shelled from grenade launchers. 

In the Donetsk sector, the situation remains tense in the Avdiyivka industrial zone.


From 19:00 until midnight, the occupiers were firing 120mm mortars, grenade launchers, heavy machine guns and small arms on the Ukrainian defenders, who were forced to return fire. One Ukrainian soldier was wounded as a result of the confrontation. In the evening and overnight, militants opened fire outside the villages of Luhanske, Troyitske and Zaitseve, and Butivka coal mine," the report says.


In the Luhansk sector, the invaders fired mortars and grenade launchers on the Ukrainian fortified positions near the villages of Novo-oleksandrivka and Krymske, leaving two Ukrainian soldiers wounded.

https://www.unian.info/war/2097204-donbas-militants-attack-ukraine-4-times-on-national-flag-day.html

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas four times on Ukraine's National Flag Day, August 23, according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

"It was relatively quiet in the ATO area on the Day of the National Flag of Ukraine. Since midnight, there have been four ceasefire violations. Basically, the attacks were provocative and untargeted," the press service wrote on Facebook.


In particular, the militants opened fire twice from grenade launchers and small arms on the ATO strong points near the village of Krymske in the Luhansk sector. 

Around 13:00, the enemy fired two mortar shells (120mm and 82mm calibers) near the village of Novo-Oleksandrivka. In the Donetsk sector, the occupiers were shelling the Ukrainian fortified positions near the Avdiyivka industrial zone, using heavy machine guns.

"The ATO forces suppressed almost all the armed provocations by targeted fire, so the confrontation was short," the ATO HQ said.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/444273.html

The number of people injured in the explosion in the Hrushevskoho Street in central Kyiv has increased to three, the communication department of the National Police of Ukraine in Kyiv told Interfax-Ukraine.

"The information was received from a hospital about three casualties: two women and one man," the spokesperson said.

As reported, at around 14:00 on Thursday an unknown object exploded in the Hrushevskoho Street in Kyiv. Two people were reportedly injured – a man and a woman. According to the SBU, hooliganism is the main line of inquiry.

***********
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/444238.html
Militants have committed 18 truce breaches, and two Ukrainian servicemen have been wounded in the past 24 hours, the press service of the headquarters of the anti-terrorist operation (ATO) in Donbas said.

In Donetsk region, grenade launchers and large-caliber machineguns were used against Ukrainian positions in the Avdiyivka industrial zone, Zaitseve and near the Butovka mine, the headquarters said.

In the Luhansk sector, militants twice fired 82mm mortars in the vicinity of Novooleksandrivka. Grenade launchers were used in the vicinity of Katerynivka and Krymske, the headquarters said.

In the Mariupol sector, Ukrainian positions near Pavlopil, Shyrokyne and Lebedynske were shelled, it said.

*************

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/444199.html
More than 10,000 Ukrainians have died as a result of the military aggression in Donbas, Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko has said.

"All in all, more than 10,000 Ukrainian lives are on the conscience of the aggressor. We will never forget and never forgive," the president said speaking at the military parade in Kyiv on the occasion of Ukraine's Independence Day.

*************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/444239.html

There are about 3,000 Russian servicemen in the occupied areas of Donbas, Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko has said.

"Our intelligence has confirmed that the minimum strength of forces of the Russian Federation in the occupied territory is some 3,000," Poroshenko told journalists after the talks with U.S. Secretary of Defense James Mattis in Kyiv on Thursday.

He also noted that the total number of armed forces in the occupied territory of Ukraine is 39,000. According to the president, they include Russian special forces and other regular servicemen of the Russian army.

Poroshenko said he expects Russia to meet the security provisions of the Minsk agreements, including the withdrawal of its forces from Ukraine and the release of hostages.

*************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/444212.html


Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko has said some 200,000 people have gone through six waves of mobilization to date, about 100,000 have served under contract.

"Some 200,000 went through six waves of mobilization, already about 100,000 voluntarily went to serve under contract, 130,000 soldiers with combat experience were enlisted in the mobilization reserve, and in case of escalation they are ready to promptly return to the military ranks," the president said speaking at the military parade in Kyiv on the occasion of the Independence Day of Ukraine.

He also said 42 servicemen received the title of Hero of Ukraine. At the same time, the president said that on the Independence Day he signed a decree conferring the title of Hero of Ukraine and the Order of the Golden Star on two more servicemen - Lieutenant Vasyl Tarasiuk and Captain Yevhen Loskot (posthumously) – for exceptional courage, heroism and self-sacrifice in defending the state sovereignty and territorial integrity of Ukraine.

"24-year-old Lieutenant Vasyl Tarasiuk, courageous defender of Avdiyivska industrial zone - one of the hottest spots on the current contact line, and Captain Yevhen Loskot, who stopped the movement of the column of Russians towards Schastia in 2014. Having been surrounded, he blew himself up with the last grenade shouting "Glory to Ukraine!" the president said adding that he conferred the most honorable titles on him today.

"Some 200 parade participants have been awarded with state awards for courage on the frontline," he said.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/2098829-ukraine-reports-3-wias-amid-22-enemy-attacks-in-last-day.html

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 22 times in the past 24 hours, with three Ukrainian soldiers reported as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 


After 18:00 Kyiv time, the Russian occupation forces continued to use heavy weapons and conduct active hostilities near the Avdiyivka industrial zone. In the evening and almost until midnight, the militants attacked the Ukrainian fortified positions with grenade launchers, heavy machine guns and small arms from the town of Yasynuvata, and the villages of Yakovlivka and Spartak. 

"On such congratulations to the Independence Day of Ukraine, our fighters responded with dense fire. The enemy also launched at least 27 mines of 82mm caliber near the village of Troyitske.


"In the Luhansk sector, the occupiers fired a 120mm mortar on our fortified positions near the village of Katerynivka, while 82mm mortars were used near the villages of Novo-Oleksandrivka and Novotoshkivske," the report says. 

Furthermore, the shelling with the use of heavy machine guns was recorded near the village of Stanytsia Luhanska. It was relatively quiet in the Mariupol sector at the end of the day. Only at about 20:00 Kyiv time, the invaders opened fire from a grenade launcher and small arms near the village of Taramchuk.

************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/444369.html
Militants of illegal armed formations do not observe the so-called 'school truce' which was to start on midnight of Friday, as they twice shelled the positions of the Armed Forces of Ukraine in the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) zone, the ATO headquarters' spokesman, Anatoliy Stelmakh, has said.

"Already from the beginning of this day, we have recorded two shellings of our positions, in particular, near the towns of Talakivka and Zaitseve. Our serviceman has already been killed as a result of the armed confrontation in Talakivka," Stelmakh said on the 112.ua TV Channel.

An agreement was reached on August 23 at a meeting of the Trilateral Contact Group for the settlement the situation in Donbas that a ceasefire will be established in Donetsk and Luhansk regions ahead of the beginning of the academic year starting at midnight of Friday on August 25.

**
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/444353.html
The wife, mother-in-law and a friend of sniper company commander Capt. Valeriy Chibineyev have been injured in an explosion, which was set off on Hrushevskoho Street in central Kyiv on Ukraine Independence Day, 112. Ukraine television reported.

"We have hospitalized two out of three injured people, that is, a man and a woman," a duty doctor said.

Injured people are in stable condition, according to the TV footage.

A criminal inquiry was launched over the explosion on Hrushevskoho Street in Kyiv on the count of attempted murder committed in a way dangerous for the life of many people, the Kyiv police communications department said.

Law enforcers are working at the blast site, are searching at the crime scene, and are establishing witnesses and eyewitnesses, as well as CCTV cameras, which could record the moment of the blast.

Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko awarded company commander snipers of the 79th separate Airborne Assault Brigade of the Ukrainian Armed Forces Highly Mobile Airborne Troops Capt. Valeriy Chibineyev the honorary title of the Hero of Ukraine at a parade on the occasion of the 25th Ukrainian independence anniversary on Khreschatyk on August 24, 2016.

Capt. Chibineyev has fought near Krasny Lyman, Donetsk region, in 2014. In January 2015, he has participated in the hostilities outside Donetsk Airport.

The captain has identified "12 confirmed targets", according to the Ukrainian Armed Forces.

**************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/444364.html
Over the past day, militants of illegal armed formations shelled the Ukrainian Armed Forces positions 22 times in the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) zone, as a result of which, three Ukrainian servicemen were wounded, the ATO press center headquarters reported.

"Militants did not reduce the number of armed provocations at the end of last day in the ATO area. After 18:00, Russian-occupation groups continued to use weapons, the caliber of which exceeds 100 millimeters and to hold active combat operations near Avdiyivka industrial zone," the press center said in Facebook.

In the Donetsk sector, from evening until midnight militants shelled the Avdiyivka industrial zone from Yasynuvata, Yakovlivka and Spartak from grenade launchers, heavy machine guns and small arms4 Troyitske was shelled from mortars of 82 mm caliber.

In the Luhansk sector, militants fired at the outskirts of Katerynivka from 120 mm mortars, at Novotoshkivske and Novoaleksandrivka using mortars of 82 mm caliber, Stanytsia Luhanska was shelled using large-caliber machine guns.

In the Mariupol sector, around 20.00 the area of Taramchuk was shelled from rocket-propelled grenades launchers and small arms.

************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/444383.html

Four Ukrainian servicemen were wounded on Thursday, August 24, as a result of shelling by illegal armed formations in eastern Ukraine, one of them died in a hospital in the early hours of Friday, spokesman for the Ukrainian Defense Ministry on ATO issues Oleksandr Motuzianyk said.

"Three soldiers of the Ukrainian Armed Forces were wounded last day in the area of the Butovka mine due to enemy shelling," Motuzianyk said at a briefing on Friday.

Another soldier was mortally wounded near the town of Talakivka in Mariupol district and died later in hospital.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/2100264-...nts-launch-grenades-2-ato-troops-wounded.html

The first 24 hours of the "school-year truce" in the zone of the Anti-Terrorist Operation in Donbas saw no complete ceasefire as illegal armed groups opened fire 18 times leaving two Ukrainian soldiers wounded, according to the ATO HQ press center. 

War 10:00, 26 August 2017 

It is noted that in the afternoon the number of armed provocations on the part of the pro-Russian militants was minimal, while in the evening hours the enemy somewhat intensified shellings of Ukrainian positions.


"In particular, the situation remains tense in the area of the Avdiyivka industrial zone. Here, for several hours since around 17:00, the gangs were firing at the strongpoints of ATO forces from grenade launchers, large-caliber machine guns, and small arms. The gangs also launched ten 120mm mines on Ukrainian positions. Given that the shelling by the enemy was quite aggressive, purposeful and directly threatened by our military, the ATO forces returned fire. As a result of this confrontation, two Ukrainian soldiers were wounded. Also cases of the use of weapons by the enemy were recorded in the area of the Butivka coal mine," wrote the press center.


In addition, in the direction of Mariupol militants resorted to provocations firing at the Ukrainian military on the approaches to Talakivka, Hnutove, Pavlopil, Lebedynske, Shyrokine and Chermalyk.

The only direction where the militants almost completely adhered to the ceasefire was that toward Luhansk - the enemy only once fired their weapons near Malinove.

As UNIAN reported earlier, starting August 25, the so-called "school year ceasefire" was expected to be introduced in the ATO zone.


***************


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/politics/2100574-two-civilians-injured-in-ied-blast-in-donbas-osce.html
19:00, 26 August 2017 
Read more on UNIAN: https://www.unian.info/politics/2100574-two-civilians-injured-in-ied-blast-in-donbas-osce.html

The OSCE Special Monitoring Mission reported on civilian casualties in war-torn Donbas. 

Medical staff at a hospital in government-controlled Volnovakha 53km south of Donetsk told the SMM that two women – a 60-year-old from Donetsk and a 56-year-old from “DPR”‑controlled Khartsyzk 26km east of Donetsk – were injured by an explosive device near a Ukrainian Armed Forces checkpoint north of government-controlled Berezove. 

“According to the medical staff, the women were travelling to government-controlled areas by bus and entered a wooded area near the checkpoint, when the 56-year-old triggered the explosive device, resulting in shrapnel injuries to her legs, torso, arms and head,” the report reads.

They said the other woman was some 20 meters away at the time and sustained shrapnel injuries to her left calf. 

The medical staff said the women were given first aid on the scene by military personnel and transported by ambulance to the hospital and that both were in satisfactory condition.

As UNIAN reported earlier, the first day of the so-called “school-year ceasefire” was not completely calm as Russian-backed militants shot at Ukrainian positions 18 times, leaving two Ukrainian soldiers wounded.

******
https://www.unian.info/economics/2100434-russia-blocking-navigation-across-kerch-strait.html
Navigation will be banned due to the construction of the Kerch bridge for the period from August 28 to August 31, 2017, as reported on the site of the Russian-controlled administration of the seaports of the Black Sea. 


"Navigation of all ships and vessels, with the exception of ships and vessels of the [Russian] Navy, ships and vessels of the federal security agencies, as well as vessels participating in the technological process of construction [of the Kerch bridge] shall be banned from 00:00 local time on August 28 to 00:00 local time on August 31," the announcement says.

As UNIAN reported earlier, Russia has violated the United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea (UNCLOS) by limiting navigation to Ukrainian ports of the Azov Sea due to the construction of the Kerch bridge, according to the Ministry of temporarily occupied territories and IDPs of Ukraine.

According to Art. 44 of the UN Convention on the Law of the Sea of 1982, states bordering straits shall not hinder the transit passage and shall inform accordingly about any known threats to navigation in the strait. There shall be no suspension of transit passage.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/2101344-osce-records-fewer-ceasefire-violations-in-donbas.html

The OSCE Special Monitoring Mission (SMM) to Ukraine has recorded fewer ceasefire violations in both Donetsk and Luhansk regions compared with the previous 24 hours, following the recommitment to the ceasefire. 

War 19:25, 27 August 2017 





"In Donetsk region, the SMM recorded fewer ceasefire violations, including 70 explosions, compared with the previous 24 hours (about 140 explosions). About 70 per cent of these violations were recorded between 00:00 and 19:30 on August 25, mostly in the area between government-controlled Avdiyivka (17km north of Donetsk) and 'DPR'-controlled Yasynuvata (16km north-east of Donetsk)," the OSCE SMM said in an update based on information as of 19:30 local time as of August 25, 2017. 

"In Luhansk region, the SMM recorded fewer ceasefire violations (one explosion and three shots), compared with the previous 24 hours (about 70 explosions)," the report reads.


"On August 24, in government-controlled areas and in violation of withdrawal lines, an SMM mid-range UAV spotted seven self-propelled howitzers (2S1 Gvozdika, 122mm) under netting in Oleksandropil (43km north of Donetsk)." 

"On August 25, the SMM, for the first time, saw 25 anti-tank mines in a field about 2.5m north of road H15 about 600m west-north-west of the Ukrainian Armed Forces entry-exit checkpoint near government-controlled Maryinka (23km south-west of Donetsk)," the SMM said.

The SMM also recorded violations of the withdrawal of weapons in the militant-controlled territories.

********
https://www.unian.info/war/2102174-...rs-kill-local-resident-in-donetsk-region.html

Russian-backed occupation troops have killed a local resident in Donetsk region, eastern Ukraine, and resorted to fabrication of evidence in order to accuse the deceased of an attack on them, according to the Main Intelligence Directorate of Ukraine's Defense Ministry. 


"The presence of the Russian occupation forces in the temporarily occupied areas in eastern Ukraine translates into escalation in the region and civilian deaths. On August 25, two servicemen from the 5th separate motorized rifle brigade (Makiyivka) of the 1st Army Corps (Donetsk) of the Russian Armed Forces killed a civilian. Having committed the crime, the Russian servicemen tried to fabricate evidence to accuse the deceased of attacking the military," the Ukrainian military intelligence agency's press service wrote on Facebook.


In addition, according to the intelligence, "a local resident was fatally wounded in a booby-trap blast near the River Siverskiy Donets outside the village of Krasniy Yar, the site of the deployment of the 2nd separate motorized rifle brigade of Russian Armed Forces' 2nd Army Corps, due to the absence of warning signs and unawareness of the local population about sites with landmines."

****************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/444801.html

Donetsk region police in a preventative operation lasting from August 18 to August 28 connected with state holidays arrested 20 militants, according to the Ukrainian Interior Ministry's database.

The website of the Donetsk regional police says an additional seven persons, wanted criminals, were also arrested, along with three illegal migrants.

In addition, police found in Pokrovsky region a large hideout of saboteurs and thwarted diversionary acts.


"There were 15 anti-tank and anti-personnel mines, 16 fuses for mortar mines, 20 grenades and about 6,000 rounds, as well as 20 kilograms of plastic explosives. Police also seized weapons at checkpoints, including a RPG round and a rifle," the police reported.

According to law-enforcers, eight drug-related criminal acts were prevented over 10 days and two stolen automobiles were located.

Some 2,000 police and National Guard members took part, increasing the number of armed patrols, strengthening checkpoints.

"Donetsk region police … did not allow the situation to be destabilized in the region and ensured security for residents and guests of the pre-front region. Some 160 events visited by more than 60,000 people took place without violations of public order," the police said.


----------



## Hindustani78

The General Staff of the Armed Forces of Ukraine officially reported about 366 Ukrainian servicemen killed in the so-called "Ilovaisk pocket" late in August 2014, 429 soldiers were wounded, and another 300 people became prisoners of war. At the same time, according to Ukrainian MP Anton Gerashchenko, over 1,000 people were killed near Ilovaisk. Former commander of the Donbas Battalion, incumbent MP Semen Semenchenko also confirmed this death toll. In turn, Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko said the information about a thousand killed soldiers was false. 























































https://www.unian.info/war/2104489-...rd-anniversary-of-ilovaisk-tragedy-video.html

Three years ago, on August 29, 2014, the Ukrainian army began to withdraw its forces from the encirclement near the town of Ilovaisk in Donetsk region. Volunteer battalions that were fighting jointly with the regular armed forces repeatedly requested reinforcement from the command. However, according to the fighters, they did not get the required support. 

The battalions spent two and a half weeks in an effort to retake Ilovaisk, but they failed. After fierce battles, the Ukrainian soldiers managed to break into Ilovaisk on August 18, 2014. The next day, on August 19, they even managed to raise the Ukrainian flag in the town.


On August 24, after several attacks mounted from Russian territory, the 5th Battalion of Territorial Defense, which was carrying out tasks to defend the state border at the Kuteinykove-Mokroyelanchyk boundary line, left their position without permit, declaring the return to the place of permanent deployment in Ivano-Frankivsk region, 1,000 km from the area of the hostilities. Russian troops took advantage of the "gap" in the state border and invaded Ukraine. 

The SBU Security Service of Ukraine said that the presence of 3,500 Russian servicemen in Ilovaisk was a proven fact. Meanwhile, several battalions of the Armed Forces of Ukraine on their own decided to pull out from the positions near Ilovaisk. Some 1,400-1,700 Ukrainian fighters found themselves surrounded.


The route for the Ukrainian troops to withdraw in two lines through a humanitarian corridor was discussed with the Russian side. By agreement, at first the Ukrainian soldiers were allowed to pass through, carrying weapons, but then the Russian command changed their mind – the withdrawal of the Ukrainian units had to proceed without weapons, ammunition, combat and other equipment. In the end, the Russian command confirmed the withdrawal of the Ukrainian Anti-Terrorist Operation forces with weapons being covered. Meanwhile, the units of the armed forces of the Russian Federation took advantageous positions for targeted shooting at the convoys of the retreating Ukrainian troops.

The General Staff of the Armed Forces of Ukraine officially reported about 366 Ukrainian servicemen killed in the so-called "Ilovaisk pocket," 429 soldiers were wounded, and another 300 people became prisoners of war. At the same time, according to Ukrainian MP Anton Gerashchenko, over 1,000 people were killed near Ilovaisk. Former commander of the Donbas Battalion, incumbent MP Semen Semenchenko also confirmed this death toll. In turn, Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko said the information about a thousand killed soldiers was false.

**************
https://www.unian.info/war/2105961-...cks-on-ukraine-no-casualties-in-last-day.html
Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 21 times in the past 24 hours, according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

"The situation remains tense near Avdiyivka's industrial zone. The militants opened fire from grenade launchers, heavy machine guns and small arms three times there in the evening and at night.

In addition, our fortified positions near the village of Zaitseve, which is in the Donetsk sector, came under enemy fire from small arms," the press service said. Read also Ukraine reports 19 attacks on its troops in Donbas in last day 

The Russian proxies in the Mariupol sector used heavy machine guns near the villages of Vodiane, Lebedynske, and Talakivka. Attacks did not last long. It was relatively quiet in the Luhansk sector at the end of the day. "There were no casualties among our defenders," the ATO HQ said.

***********
https://www.unian.info/war/2108001-...f-donbas-ceasefire-violation-in-last-day.html

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 19 times in the past 24 hours, according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. War 10:15, 31 August 2017 

"The enemy continued individual provocations by shelling our positions near several populated localities along the contact line," the report says. The Donetsk sector saw most of escalation, the press service said. 

After 18:00 Kyiv time, the militants fired grenade launchers on the Ukrainian positions in Avdiyivka's industrial zone and near Butivka coal mine. In addition, they used small arms and heavy machine guns near the villages of Zaitseve and Kamianka.

In the Mariupol sector, the enemy's activity was recorded only near the village of Vodiane, where the Ukrainian fortified positions came under fire from a heavy machine gun three times. It was relatively quiet in the Luhansk sector throughout the day. "In most cases, the attacks did not last long and were explicitly provocative. There were no casualties among our defenders," the ATO HQ said in conclusion.

*****
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/445362.html

Since Russia illegally annexed Crimea in early 2014 some 44 persons have been kidnapped on the peninsula, whereabouts of 18 of them are not known, the civil organization CrimeaSOS has said.

"There are currently 18 unsolved disappearances in Crimea. Most of them involve Crimean Tatars. There have been 44 kidnappings since Russian annexation," CrimeaSOS coordinator Tamila Tasheva said during a press conference at the Kyiv-based Interfax-Ukraine news agency on Wednesday.

CrimeaSOS said 17, of the 44 persons kidnapped? have been released, six were found dead, two found in prison and later convicted on trumped up charges. There whereabouts of 18 persons remain unknown.

Tasheva said most of the kidnappings took place in early 2014 and involved Crimean Tatars.

Head of the department for monitoring legal compliance in criminal cases and crime prevention for the Prosecutor General's Office (PGO) of Ukraine Maksym Prokopov said 150 criminal investigations have been opened.

"Some 29 of the criminal investigations involve 38 persons, who we suspect were killed or went missing," he said, adding that the investigations are hampered by the fact that it is impossible to investigate the crimes on the peninsula.

************


----------



## Hindustani78

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/445597.html

The Ministry of Foreign Affairs of Ukraine declares the urgent need to resolve the problem of searching for missing persons and identifying the dead in Donbas, indicating that more than 400 people are missing in the ATO zone.

"The search for missing persons and the identification of the bodies of those killed as a result of the armed aggression of the Russian Federation against Ukraine in Donbas remains one of the most painful humanitarian problems that need urgent resolution. According to the United Center for the Coordination of Search, release of persons illegally deprived of their liberty, hostages and locating of people went missing in the ATO area, more than 400 people are now reported missing," the Foreign Ministry said in a statement on the occasion of the International Day of the Disappeared.

The Foreign Ministry sais that the search for these persons is impossible because of the obstacles on the part of the Russian-terrorist forces and their systematic access to international humanitarian organizations to the territory of certain regions of the Donetsk and Luhansk regions.

As for the situation in the occupied Crimea, among the violations committed by Russia, particular indignation is caused by the facts of the abduction and disappearance of Ukrainians and Crimean Tatars who are pursued by the occupation authorities for a political or civic position.

"The Ukrainian side is deeply grateful to the International Committee of the Red Cross (ICRC) as a neutral facilitator for active participation in the resolution of the problem of missing persons and providing support to their families. We hope for the continuation of this important humanitarian mission of the ICRC, in particular in the occupied territories, access to which is temporary unavailable for the Ukrainian side," the statement by the Ukrainian Foreign Ministry reads.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/2112869-ukraine-reports-26-attacks-on-its-troops-in-donbas-on-sept-2.html

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian troops in Donbas 26 times on Saturday, September 2; there were no casualties among Ukrainian soldiers, according to the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters.






"Late last night, the enemy intensified shelling of Ukrainian positions in the ATO zone. After 18:00 local time, provocations with the use of small arms became more frequent both in the Donetsk and Mariupol sectors," the ATO HQ said in an update on Facebook on Sunday morning.


In particular, Ukrainian positions near Avdiyivka's industrial zone came under fire four times – the militants used small arms and a grenade launcher. In the evening and at night, the enemy attacked Ukrainian troops stationed near the villages of Zaitseve and Kamianka twice, near the village of Mayorsk three times. 

Russian proxies also shelled Ukrainian positions near the village of Vodiane in the Mariupol sector four times, using a grenade launcher, a large-caliber machine gun and small arms, the ATO HQ said.


Attacks on Ukrainian positons with the use of small arms were reported near the villages of Talakivka and Hnutove, while the village of Shyrokyne, which is about 23 km from the Ukrainian-controlled strategic port city of Mariupol, came under fire from a large-caliber machine gun twice. 

The situation in the Luhansk sector was relatively calm. However, at about 20:00 local time on Saturday, Russian-backed militants opened fire from a grenade launcher near the village of Novozvanivka, the ATO HQ said.

********


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/2113281-...-for-ukraine-soldiers-with-minor-offence.html

Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko has signed a bill into law to grant amnesty for Ukrainian soldiers participating in the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) in the east of Ukraine who have committed minor offences. 

19:58, 03 September 2017 305






"At the request of the leaders of the [Ukrainian Orthodox] churches and [soldiers entitled with] Heroes of Ukraine, the president signed the law on amnesty for 2016. This amnesty concerns those who have survived the war's crucible, defended Ukraine against Russian invaders, but have not committed serious crimes," presidential press secretary Svyatoslav Tsegolko said on Facebook on September 2. 

In turn, Major of the Armed Forces Ihor Herasymenko who was awarded a Hero of Ukraine title said that the law was long-awaited by many ATO participants. 

"At the beginning of the war in Donbas, our army did not have the experience we have now. But it takes time to achieve such experience, and many mistakes have been made. And when you work in a stressful situation, no one is immune from errors. Therefore, the release of a certain group of people – soldiers who have committed minor offences – will become our support by the state and will give us confidence. And it will also become an educational measure to show us that the state has not abandoned people, helps them and has not left people with their problems alone," Herasymenko said.

*******
https://www.unian.info/war/2116544-...man-revealed-fighting-for-dpr-terrorists.html

Ukrainian Counterintelligence has exposed yet another serviceman of the Armed Forces of the Russian Federation, who has been fighting for Donbas militants, TSN.ua reported, citing an SBU source familiar with the matter. 


Russian citizen Maksim Bulandzhi, born in 1993, a native of Kazakhstan, registered in Krasnodar region, used to serve in the ranks of the Russian Navy. After leaving draft military service with the rank of seaman in May 2009, Bulandzhi worked at the construction site, as a call center operator and a waiter.


On October 28, 2014, the Ministry of Defense of the Russian Federation signed a contract with the mercenary for a period of three years. Today, Bulandzhi is an assistant of an anti-tank grenadier of military unit No. 27777 and has been fighting alongsinde pro-Russian terrorists in eastern of Ukraine.


*******
https://www.unian.info/war/2114504-media-report-updated-death-toll-in-donbas.html

In the summer of 2017, 55 servicemen of the Ukrainian Armed Forces were killed in the fighting in eastern Ukraine, while 269 defenders were wounded, Tyzhden reports citing data from the Information and Analytical Center of National Security. 

The Ukrainian army suffered most losses during the first month of the summer - 23 servicemen of the Ukrainian armed forces were killed in action in June, while 111 fighters of the Anti-Terrorist Operation were wounded. In July, 22 defenders of Ukraine were killed, while 80 troops were wounded.


In August, 10 fighters of the Ukrainian Armed Forces were killed in the ATO zone and 78 troops were wounded. 

As UNIAN reported earlier, on August 23, the members of the Tripartite Contact Group for the Donbas settlement agreed from midnight on August 25 to establish a ceasefire in the east of Ukraine in connection with the start of the new school year.

********
https://www.unian.info/war/2115716-...ants-attack-ukraine-36-times-in-last-day.html

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 36 times in the past 24 hours, according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 


The situation was most tense in the Donetsk sector. Here, the militants opened fire from small arms and heavy machine guns four times near the village of Zaitseve, as well as twice near the village of Pisky. In addition, grenade launchers were used by the occupiers in the Avdiyivka industrial zone, near the village of Kamianka and Butivka coal mine.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/446492.html

Another prisoner swap in Donbas will be discussed at the Wednesday meeting of the Trilateral Contact Group on Ukraine; Ukraine is prepared to exchange 309 prisoners for 87 persons held by Donetsk and Luhansk, advisor to the Ukrainian Security Service's chief Yuriy Tandyt said.

"We have reached a point when release details are being discussed. Certain districts of the Donetsk and Luhansk regions confirm 87 hostages of ours, who are being illegally held in Donetsk and Luhansk. We are ready to discuss the '87 for 309' swap. This is about people who have been identified, who have not committed any grave crimes, and are directly related to the anti-terrorist operation. We are not considering felons who bear no relation to ATO," Tandyt said on Channel 5.

The precise date of the exchange is thus far unknown, Tandyt said, adding that the number of prisoners to be swapped may still change.

************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/446496.html

The resolution drafted by Ukraine on deployment of peacekeepers in Donbas indicates that Russia should be barred from that mission, and that peacekeepers should be stationed on the Ukrainian-Russian border, Ukrainian Permanent Representative to the United Nations Volodymyr Yelchenko told the 112.Ukraine television channel in a statement.

"A country engaged in a conflict cannot simultaneously be a peacekeeper. This cannot be just about the OSCE monitors' security. It would be easier to arm them than to deploy any UN military force for their protection. We do not agree that we should be coordinating the issue with representatives of certain districts of the Donetsk and Luhansk regions, as Russia is a party to the conflict," Yelchenko said.

Ukraine expects UN peacekeepers to be present in every part of the conflict zone, including the border; it is also essential to withdraw Russian troops from certain districts of the Donetsk and Luhansk regions before the mission is deployed, he said.

"The mission will be financed from the UN peacekeeping budget. There is a regular budget, and there is a peacekeeping budget. I have heard it will amount to at least $1 billion a year, but I am not a specialist. The mission should be mandatorily stationed throughout Donbas, primarily on the Russian-Ukrainian border. There is another matter of principle for us: all foreign troops, and the only foreign troops currently stationed there are Russian, should leave before the UN mission is put in place," Yelchenko said.

Ukraine expects peacekeepers to have a broader mandate than the OSCE SMM observers, he said.

Yelchenko added that Ukraine might suggest another draft resolution on the peacekeeping mission. "It has already been prepared. It is in the hands of our partners. We will wait for a few days and will release our other draft if necessary. The other draft is based on the Russian document. Yet this does not mean it should be preserved as it is," he said.

Russia has hindering the adoption of a UN Security Council resolution on the peacekeeping mission in Donbas on multiple occasions by threatening to use its veto, Yelchenko said.

Russian President Vladimir Putin said on September 5 that the deployment of UN peacekeepers in Donbas could help settle the conflict in eastern Ukraine and ordered the Russian Foreign Ministry to submit a relevant resolution for consideration by the UN Security Council.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/446892.html
One Ukrainian serviceman was killed in the ATO zone on September 7 as a result of shelling by illegal armed groups, according to the press center of the ATO.

"The enemy started fire three times from grenade launchers and heavy machine guns in the Donetsk area, on the outskirts of Zaitseve. Militants also fired twice Ukrainian strong points in the Avdiyivka industrial zone. As a result, one Ukrainian soldier was killed," the report states.

**************


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/2122214-ukraine-reports-25-enemy-attacks-1-kia-in-last-day.html





Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 25 times in the past 24 hours, with one Ukrainian soldier reported as killed in action (KIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 


Last evening and overnight Friday, the enemy mainly used against the Ukrainian forces grenade launchers and small arms, the ATO HQ said. 

"After 18:00 Kyiv time, militants attacked our fortified positions near the village of Shyrokyne three times. The Russian-backed mercenaries also used grenade launchers near the villages of Pavlopil and Lebedynske. In addition, they opened fire from infantry fighting vehicles on the Ukrainian fortified positions near the village of Starohnativka," the report says.

In the Donetsk sector, the enemy fired heavy machine guns and small arms on the Ukrainian fortified positions near the town of Avdiyivka and Butivka coal mine.

It was relatively quiet in the Luhansk sector at the end of the day.

In some cases, when there was a direct threat to the life of the Ukrainian military, ATO troops were forced to return fire.
***********
https://www.unian.info/kiev/2123989-man-killed-in-car-blast-downtown-kyiv-woman-injured.html

Spokeswoman for the Kyiv police Oksana Blyshchyk has reported a man has been killed in a car explosion in the center of Kyiv on Friday evening, according to Radio Svoboda's Ukrainian language service. 

Kyiv 19:29, 08 September 2017 

from eyewitness Myroslava Naumchuk Photo 

"The man has died, a woman has lost her leg. All the services concerned are working on the site," Blyshchyk told Radio Svoboda on Friday, September 8. The police did not provide any other details, including that a child might have been in the car. 

The car was completely destroyed. The incident happened on Pavlo Skoropadsky Street near the Besarabsky Market. The woman was driving the car, according to TV Channel 112 Ukraine. Eyewitnesses said that the explosion was strong.


*************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/447064.html


Ukraine's envoy to the Trilateral Contact Group (TCG) for the Donbas settlement, former Ukrainian President Leonid Kuchma (1994-2005) has said 43 persons who do not have any relation to the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) but whose inclusion in the release list representatives of the self-proclaimed republics insist on have been removed.

"Some 43 persons who have no relation to the ATO zone have been 'kicked off' the list. They are persons who fired weapons on Independence Square [on the Maidan in Kyiv early in 2014] as well as those who were involved in events which took place on May 2 [tragic fire in Odesa on May 2, 2014] and other nefarious affairs on Ukrainian territory," Kuchma said during a briefing in Dnipro before a ceremony to award presidential scholarships from his Ukraina Foundation.

Kuchma said Ukraine's negotiating team is experienced. "We have a serious group of negotiators headed by Iryna Gerashchenko [First Deputy Chairperson of Ukraine's Verkhovna Rada and TCG representative in the humanitarian subgroup]. She is thorough and able to represent Ukraine's interests. The president picked the right person. And [special representative from Ukraine on humanitarian issues Viktor] Medvedchuk – who has direct access both to Russia and the leaders of occupied Donetsk and Luhansk regions," Kuchma said.

Kuchma added that representatives of the self-proclaimed republics use the relatives of people with no ties with the ATO to exert pressure on Ukraine.

"They simply use them to put pressure on Ukraine. We cannot agree to this, of course, because it would be giving in to them," Kuchma said, adding that he hopes this problem can be solved. According to him, there will be a search for new ways to solve the problem.

**************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/economic/447105.html


Arbitration court in Moscow has once more rejected a Siemens request to impound the turbines that were diverted to Crimea, according to the case file in the arbitration suit.

The plaintiff, Siemens, requested that the court impound the four turbines, because Tekhnopromexport is working to install them.

In its filing, Siemens argued that the turbines are complex industrial power equipment. "De-installation the gas turbines would entail significant expenditure of time and money and return of the turbines would be difficult if not impossible. Moreover, installation of the disputed turbine complexes and their subsequent operation by the defendant would entail significant decrease in the value of the turbines, since in that case the equipment would be exposed to wear and tear and would be considered second-hand equipment. This circumstance would entail significant losses for the plaintiff," Siemens said.

Siemens filed suit against Tekhnopromexport, which is installing the Siemens equipment in Crimea, despite a prohibition and EU sanctions.

*************


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/politics/2124354-nato-rapid-trident-2017-war-games-kick-off-in-ukraine.html

The first phase of the NATO Rapid Trident 2017 military exercise has begun on the basis of the aerodrome of the tactical aviation brigade named after Petro Franko in Ukraine, according to the Ukrainian Defense Ministry.

09:00, 09 September 2017 





"Overseas partners from an aviation base of the United States of America have arrived in Ukraine to teach Ukrainian pilots how to interact with other kinds of troops in different conditions in the framework of Ukrainian-U.S. command and staff exercise Rapid Trident 2017," it said.


"The exercise itself will help to increase the level of combat skills of the Air Forces of the Armed Forces of Ukraine and the Armed Forces of Ukraine as a whole," it added. Up to 2,500 Ukrainian soldiers and military personnel of the partner countries – Bulgaria, Canada, Estonia, Georgia, Lithuania, Moldova, Norway, Poland, Romania, Turkey, Britain and the United States – are taking part in the Rapid Trident 2017 drills.

The event is being hosted by the Yavoriv International Peacekeeping Center and is due to end on September 23. As UNIAN reported earlier, pro-Russian president of Moldova Igor Dodon attempted to bar the Moldovan government from sending that country's troops to the Rapid Trident 2017 drills. Meanwhile, Russia will conduct the Zapad 2017 exercise jointly with Belarus on September 14-20, 2017. 

Officially, up to 13,000 troops will be involved.

**************

https://www.unian.info/war/2124451-...ias-amid-35-militant-attacks-in-last-day.html

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 35 times in the past 24 hours, with five Ukrainian soldiers reported as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 







In the evening, the militants opened fire twice on the Ukrainian positions near the village of Pisky, which is in the Donetsk sector. For nearly two hours of shelling, the enemy launched over 20 mines of various calibers. The Russian-backed mercenaries also used grenade launchers, heavy machine guns and infantry fighting vehicles.


In addition, the Ukrainian fortified positions in the Avdiyivka industrial zone and at Butivka coal mine came under grenade launcher fire several times at the end of the day. At about 18:00 Kyiv time, one Ukrainian soldier was wounded as a result of the militant shelling from infantry fighting vehicles and anti-aircraft guns near the village of Semyhiria.


In the Mariupol sector, the occupiers fired 82mm mortars near the town of Maryinka. They also opened fire from grenade launchers near the village of Starohnativka. Small arms and heavy machine guns of the enemy were used against the Ukrainian fortified positions near the villages of Lebedynske and Talakivka.

And at about 22:00 Kyiv time, another Ukrainian soldier was wounded as a result of a grenade launcher shelling of the Ukrainian positions near the village of Vodiane. In the Luhansk sector, the Russian occupation forces used grenade launchers twice near the village of Krymske and once near the village of Stanytsia Luhanska.

*********
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/447157.html

The investigation's preliminary findings indicate that a Toyota Camry with Georgian license plates was blown up in central Kyiv on Friday evening by means of a planted explosive device, which killed Georgian citizen Timur Makhauri and severely injured his wife; the third passenger, a child, was not harmed, Ukrainian Interior Ministry spokesperson Artem Shevchenko said.

"There were three people in the car, namely a man, who died, a woman who sustained serious injuries, with medical specialists struggling to save her life, and a child, who survived the incident and whose life is not in danger," Shevchenko said at a news briefing on Friday evening.

A criminal case has been opened into the incident on charges of "premeditated murder committed using a publicly dangerous method," he said.

"Preliminary findings indicate that an explosive device planted in the car went off. The victim is a citizen of another state, he is a citizen of Georgia, and his identity has been determined," Shevchenko said. "This is an individual known quite well in the criminal world, and his name is Timur Makhauri. He is a citizen of Georgia, and he had firm connections with various Chechen circles," he said.

Shevchenko said the woman who was in the car was preliminarily identified as Makhauri's wife. He acknowledged, though, that certain inquiries taking some time have to be conducted to certainly establish the relations between the man killed in the blast, the injured woman and the child.

Shevchenko said the attack was targeted precisely against Makhauri.

Timur Makhauri, a member of a Ukrainian volunteer battalion who fought in eastern Ukraine, was killed in a car explosion near the Bessarabsky Market in central Kyiv on Friday, several people who knew Makhauri said in an interview shown earlier by the 112 Ukraine television channel from the scene of the incident.

In commenting further on this information, Shevchenko said the so-called Sheikh Mansur and Dzhokhar Dudayev battalions, with which Makhauri fought, have never had official status and were paramilitary units.

Makhauri, known also as Ali Dubayev and Ruslan Papaskeri, was detained on Basseina Street in central Kyiv in January 2017. Police then detained two armed men in a Mercedes ML, one of whom was Makhauri. A Glock and a Stechkin pistol loaded with live rounds were seized from the driver. The man also had documents indicating that he was a scout of an international volunteer peacekeeping battalion based in Donbas.

The commander of this battalion, Muslim Cheberloyevsky, confirmed to journalists that the man detained in Kyiv belonged to his battalion.

The Pechersky District Court of Kyiv ruled on February 28, 2017 to authorize a plea agreement with the prosecution, under which Makhauri was given five years of imprisonment suspended for three years, with the obligation to regularly report to probation institutions until the expiration of the probation period.

Media also reported that Makhauri had been arrested in Turkey on murder charges in the fall of 2012. However, following several judicial hearings, a court in Istanbul freed him three years later.

After leaving a Turkish prison, Makhauri moved to Ukraine, where he was subsequently detained for carrying weapons in January 2017.

************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/447160.html


Timur Makhauri, a member of a Ukrainian volunteer battalion who fought in eastern Ukraine, was killed in a car explosion near the Besarabsky Market in central Kyiv on Friday, several people who knew Makhauri said in an interview shown by the 112.Ukraine TV channel from the scene of the incident.

One of these people who introduced himself as a friend of Makhauri's cousin said the man had served in the so-called "Sheikh Mansur Chechen battalion."

Another man who introduced himself as Makhauri's comrade-in-arms, said the latter fought in Donbas "with the Dzhokhar Dudayev battalion."

"This is Timur Makhauri. He used to belong to our Dzhokhar Dudayev battalion. He took part in the first and the second Chechen wars," he said.

Makhauri had previously survived several attempts to kill him, he said.

The man also insisted that the woman and the child who were in the same car were not Makhauri's wife and child.

One of the two men said later that Makhauri, a citizen of Georgia, had not recently been a member of the battalion and was permanently residing in Kyiv.

Interfax-Ukraine could not immediately obtain official confirmation of this information.

The Kyiv police department reported that a man sustained fatal injuries, a woman had her leg torn off, and a child was in satisfactory condition after the car explosion.

"The law enforcement received a report on the explosion of a Toyota Camry on Skoropadsky Street at 6:10 p.m. A team of investigators from the territorial and main police departments, units of patrol police, bomb disposal experts, and members of the expert service were dispatched to the said address. Law enforcement personnel are examining the adjacent territory and speaking with witnesses," it said.

*************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/447201.html


The explosion of a Toyota Camry in central Kyiv on Friday evening, which killed Georgian citizen Timur Makhauri and injured two other people, can be classified as 'a terrorist attack' rather than 'a premeditated murder', the Ukrainian National Police Service said.

"After the evaluation of all existing evidence and in case some additional circumstances are determined, a motion will be forwarded to prosecution agencies on re-classifying the criminal proceedings opened originally under Ukrainian Criminal Code Article 115 Part 2 as one covered by Criminal Code Article 256 (terrorist attack)," the National Police Service press service said on Friday.

Law enforcement agencies, including investigators, forensic specialists and bomb disposal experts, are carrying out the necessary primary procedures at the crime scene, it said.

"Police officials are examining the adjacent territory and the damaged vehicle, questioning witnesses, and gathering evidence. The evidence gathered will later be subject to expert evaluation, based on the results of which a final decision will be made on classifying the event," it said.

It was reported earlier that a Toyota Camry with Georgian license plates was blown up in central Kyiv on Friday evening by means of a planted explosive device, which killed Georgian citizen Timur Makhauri and severely injured a woman in the car; the third passenger, a child, was not harmed.

Ukrainian Interior Ministry spokesperson Artem Shevchenko said a criminal case had been opened into the incident on charges of "premeditated murder committed using a publicly dangerous method" (Ukrainian Criminal Code Article 115 Part 2).

Several people who knew Makhauri said in an interview shown by the 112 Ukraine television channel at the scene of the incident that he had fought with a volunteer battalion in Donbas.

************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/447216.html


The energy released in an explosion of a device in a Toyota Camry car downtown Kyiv killing Georgian citizen Timur Makhauri and injuring two more persons equaled from 600 grams to 1 kilogram of TNT equivalent, the Ukrainian interior minister's advisor, Zoryan Shkiriak, has said.

"The investigation continues. According to preliminary information of experts, the energy released in the explosion was from 600 grams to 1 kg of TNT equivalent. All the required operational and investigative actions are underway and circumstances are being clarified, Shkiriak on the 112.Ukraine TV on Saturday.

He said that the place of installation of explosives in the car and its type is being clarified.

The investigators are working out several versions of this crime.

"We are working on all the versions that are possible ... Taking into account the deceased person, he was not an ordinary person, today everything is being done to establish all the circumstances of this crime. I could be, of course, the FSB, that is Russian security service. It may be a contract murder. It may be personal enmity and skirmish between the business and criminals. The operational-investigation groups must be given an opportunity to actively work in order to thoroughly understand this heinous crime," Shkiriak said.

He also did not rule out that one of the factors in the murder of Makhauri could be his participation in the anti-terrorist operation (ATO) in the Donbas.

***************


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/2125134-ato-update-41-enemy-shellings-1-kia-outside-krasnohorivka.html

In the past 24 hours, Russian proxies in Donbas opened fire on the positions of the Ukrainian army 41 times, according to the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation’s Headquarters.

War 10:40, 10 September 2017 25 Ministry of Defense of Ukraine Ministry of Defense of Ukraine 

A Ukrainian soldier is reported to have been killed in the latest militant attacks, while another serviceman was wounded in action. Illegal armed groups have been shelling continuously the positions of the ATO forces in Prymorsk and Donetsk directions. Starting 18:00, militants opened fire six times from grenade launchers, heavy machine guns and small arms on the APO strong points near Avdiyivka.


Russian mercenaries used the same types of weapons against the outskirts of Zaitseve. At about 22:00, they used a 82mm mortar on the approaches to the Butivka coal mine.

In the Mariupol direction, large-caliber machine guns were fired on the fortifications of ATO forces near Lebedynske, Vodiane, Hnutove, Pavlopil, and Berezove. Grenade launchers were used near Talakivka and Bohdanivka. 

Almost at 22:00, a Ukrainian soldier was killed and another was wounded in an 82mm mortar shelling of the Ukrainian positions outside Krasnohorivka.

************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/447216.html

The energy released in an explosion of a device in a Toyota Camry car downtown Kyiv killing Georgian citizen Timur Makhauri and injuring two more persons equaled from 600 grams to 1 kilogram of TNT equivalent, the Ukrainian interior minister's advisor, Zoryan Shkiriak, has said.

"The investigation continues. According to preliminary information of experts, the energy released in the explosion was from 600 grams to 1 kg of TNT equivalent. All the required operational and investigative actions are underway and circumstances are being clarified, Shkiriak on the 112.Ukraine TV on Saturday.

He said that the place of installation of explosives in the car and its type is being clarified.

The investigators are working out several versions of this crime.

"We are working on all the versions that are possible ... Taking into account the deceased person, he was not an ordinary person, today everything is being done to establish all the circumstances of this crime. I could be, of course, the FSB, that is Russian security service. It may be a contract murder. It may be personal enmity and skirmish between the business and criminals. The operational-investigation groups must be given an opportunity to actively work in order to thoroughly understand this heinous crime," Shkiriak said.

He also did not rule out that one of the factors in the murder of Makhauri could be his participation in the anti-terrorist operation (ATO) in the Donbas.

Later, on his Facebook page, Shkiriak said that currenctly the following possible versions of the crime are being worked through: 1) willful murder; 2.) an act of terrorism; 3) Russian intelligence services; 4) skirmish between the business and criminals; 5) personal dislike; 6) personal revenge.

In turn, the Security Service of Ukraine (SBU) reported that the Russian intelligence services had long been "hunted" for Makhauri, who died in the center of Kyiv on September 8.

"Ali Timaev, nickname -"Timur Makhauri", was born on April 4, 1978 in the village of Guchum-Kale, Itum-Kalinsky district, the Chechen Republic. Using all possible means he fought against the "Putin" regime. He was Ramzan Kadyrov's personal enemy. Intelligence services of the Russian Federation and the Chechen Republic were permanently haunting him," the SBU wrote on its Facebook page.

According to the Ukrainian security service, Makhauri during the period from 1999 to 2000 participated in military operations against Russian troops in the Republic of Dagestan, and received a gunshot wound. In 2008, he took part in the Georgian-Russian war on the side of Georgia. He maintained friendly relations with the fighters who took part in the fighting in the ATO area.

"He was hunted for a long time by the Russian security services. Totally, he was assassinated three times, including on March 8, 2009 in Tbilisi by an explosion of the entrance of an apartment building. Then Ali survived," the SBU reported.


As reported, a Toyota Camry with Georgian license plates was blown up in central Kyiv on September 8 by means of a planted explosive device, killing Georgian citizen Timur Makhauri and severely injuring his wife; the third passenger, a child, was not harmed.


----------



## Hindustani78

Three Ukrainian soldiers buried in Dnipro







































1 / 11 Rapid Trident 2017 kicks off in Lviv region


----------



## Hindustani78

Commanding Officer of the General Staff of the Armed Forces of Ukraine Anatoliy Shtefan has announced another Russian mercenary, Gennadiy Mironov, was killed in Donbas. 

https://www.unian.info/war/2128726-another-russian-mercenary-killed-in-donbas-photo.html






"We continue our regular column. Russian militant Gennadiy Mironov from the town of Temryuk in Krasnodar Krai was eliminated in September 2017," he wrote on Facebook.


The Russian was included in the database of the Ukrainian Myrotvorets (Peacemaker) website. He had taken part in hostilities in Donbas, eastern Ukraine, since August 2014.

**********

Counterespionage operatives of the Security Service of Ukraine (SBU) have arrested a Kharkiv-based man who is reported to have set up a clandestine network of human intelligence assets across Kharkiv region in favor of the Russian intel services, as reported by the SBU press service. 


The SBU revealed that the 18-strong network, established upon orders from Russian intelligence, included a combat sabotage unit and a number of informers. The network’s supervisor is said to be stationed in Russia’s Belgorod.

SBU operatives have documented numerous trips of the group leader to Russia where he was issued orders and assignments. The perpetrator was detained upon obtaining classified data on military developments within the framework of the state defense order.


During the searches, computer hardware was seized as well as cell phones provided by Russian operatives to ensure the systemic transfer of intel. Some 14 data carriers were also seized, including those containing classified files; lists of logins and passwords to emails; and coding keys for communication with Russian intelligence.






During raids in the homes of other members of the clandestine network established by the Ukrainian counterintelligence, more evidence was collected of their ties to the Russian security forces. 

At one of the group members’ home, the coordinates of a cache of weapons and ammunition stored ahead of the planned acts of sabotage were discovered. The cache appeared to contain two RPG-22 grenade launchers, four F-1 and RGD-2 grenades with fuses, and a TNT granade.


The six detainees, including the group’s coordinator, have been issued suspicion notices. The network members are charged with high treason (Part 1 of Article 111 of the Criminal Code of Ukraine). 

As UNIAN reported earlier, President of Ukraine Petro Poroshenko said that Russian clandestine networks remained important tools of special operations of Russian intelligence services in an undeclared war against Ukraine, therefore the Ukrainian security forces would pursue their efforts to hinder their subversive activities.







*********
https://www.unian.info/war/2128921-un-reports-26-civilians-killed-in-donbas-in-may-august.html




The UN monitoring mission in May-August recorded the deaths of 26 civilians in Donbas, while another 135 people were wounded, according to the Office of the United Nations High Commissioner for Human Rights (OHCHR). 


From May 16 to August 15, 2017, OHCHR recorded 161 conflict-related civilian casualties (26 deaths and 135 injuries), slightly more than half of which were caused by shelling," OHCHR said in a report on the human rights situation in Ukraine.


"The monthly totals of civilian casualties decreased from May to June and again from June to July, possibly attributable in part to the 'harvest ceasefire' which commenced on June 24. Nevertheless, the daily reality of sudden spikes and drops in armed hostilities, including shelling, continued to pose physical risks and psychological trauma," reads the report.

***********

https://www.unian.info/war/2128969-ukraines-def-ministry-puts-most-of-air-force-units-on-alert.html

Almost all combat military units of the Air Force of the Armed Forces of Ukraine are put on alert for the review of readiness to perform tasks, according to the Office of Public Relations of the Armed Forces of Ukraine. 

War 12:20, 12 September 2017 




"During the fulfillment of these measures, reserve officers of the first and second phases are being called for military training to completing these military units to full staff," the report says.


The Defense Ministry noted that special attention was paid to the ability of military units to organize the reserve staff and its comprehensive support. A series of individual training will be also held with the reservists.

************

The International Peacekeeping and Security Centre (Lviv oblast) became a venue for an official opening ceremony of the Rapid Trident 2017 international exercise. Exercise co-directors are Col. Serhii Litvinov (Ukraine) and Col. David Jordan (the USA). “Today, your support is very important for us. Experience of our colleagues is valuable for the Ukrainian army. I hope we’ll share our experience with our foreign partners. Our aim is the same such as to defend, protect, and develop. And it’s easier to achieve it together,” Col. Litvinov stressed. About 2,500 troops from 15 countries (Ukraine, the USA, Canada, Bulgaria, Georgia, Estonia, Italy, Latvia, Lithuania, Moldova, Norway, Poland, Romania, Turkey, and the UK) will undergo maneuvers during two weeks. Rapid Trident is an exercise focusing on implementation of experience of different armies, sharing professional skills, enhancement of cooperation among units of different countries and validating training of units under JMTG-U program


----------



## Hindustani78

**********

“Ukrainian and Turkish fleets cooperate on security and stability-related issues in the region of the Black Sea, and we will continue our cooperation and the visits of the Turkish ships to Odesa are a demonstration of our achieved agreements,” Commander of the Ukrainian Navy Vice Admiral Ihor Voronchenko said during a meeting with the Turkish delegation. Turkish ship TCG Bayraktar (L402) with cadets onboard docked in Odesa port and will stay in Odesa till September 12. Vice Admiral Ihor Voronchenko praised the long history of cooperation and thanked the Turkish party for support and participation in Sea Breeze 2017 exercise. The parties mentioned the importance of development of cooperation and relationship between the two fleets.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/2131501-...tion-of-lpr-envoy-in-minsk-to-russia-ngo.html

The "People's Council" of the so-called "Luhansk People's Republic" ("LPR") has reportedly stripped "LPR" representative in the Trilateral Contact Group in Minsk Vladislav Deynego of his "deputy" mandate, resulting in a notorious response from members of the self-proclaimed republic, according to Information Resistance, a Ukrainian non-governmental project on information security.

"Despite the fact that Deynego talks about the allegedly new 'work in the republic,' his 'colleagues' are sure that the Russian president's administration is preparing his 'evacuation' to Russia after the latter's personal agreement with [Putin's aide Vladislav] Surkov," head of Information Resistance Group, military analyst and Member of Parliament Dmytro Tymchuk wrote on Facebook.

Earlier Tymchuk reported that Russia had planned large-scale personnel reshuffle in the so-called "Donetsk People's Republic."

*************
https://www.unian.info/war/2130941-ukraine-reports-2-wias-amid-27-enemy-attacks-in-last-day.html

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 27 times in the past 24 hours, with two Ukrainian soldiers reported as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters.


"The Donetsk sector saw most of escalation: the Russian-backed mercenaries fired 120mm and 82mm mortars, heavy machine guns and grenade launchers four times on our positions near the town of Avdiyivka. In the evening and at night, the invaders also attacked the Ukrainian fortified positions near the village of Pisky three times, using 120mm and 82mm mortars, grenade launchers, infantry fighting vehicles and small arms. In addition, the enemy lobbed twelve 82mm shells into area near the village of Kamianka at about 20:00 Kyiv time," the report says.


In the Mariupol sector, the militants used a mortar and grenade launcher near the village of Shyrokyne. They also attacked the Ukrainian fortified positions near the village of Vodiane twice.

The only hot spot in the Luhansk sector was the village of Krymske where the enemy opened fire from grenade launchers and heavy machine guns to shell the Ukrainian fortified positions in the evening.

"In some cases when there was a direct threat to the life of the Ukrainian military, ATO troops were forced to return fire several times," the ATO HQ said.

*************

In Kherson oblast, in the framework of exercise Steadfast Firmness 2017 the military worked out military Dnipro river crossing exercise. The engineer units ensured the delivery of tanks, infantry fighting vehicles and other equipment by means of pontoon raft. Other units worked out activities of special treatment of military equipment, smoke and aerosol screen, and topographic support of troops actions.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/2133666-...pen-fire-on-ukraines-maryinka-checkpoint.html

Illegal armed groups attacked the Maryinka entry and exit checkpoint in Donbas, eastern Ukraine, on Wednesday evening, according to the press service of the State Border Guard Service of Ukraine.

War 13:09, 14 September 2017 

"Last night, the illegal armed groups opened fire on the Maryinka checkpoint, where the border guards have been serving together with other agencies. The attack was mounted from the militant-controlled village of Oleksandrivka. The militants used small arms," the border guards told UNIAN.

There were no casualties among the servicemen and civilians. Border guards did not fire back. 

According to the State Border Guard Service, the Russian-backed troops have attacked Ukrainian border guards' positions 41 times since the beginning of the year.

**************
https://www.unian.info/war/2133284-...25-times-one-soldier-wounded-in-last-day.html

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 25 times in the past 24 hours, with one Ukrainian soldier reported as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

"The situation was most escalated in the Donetsk sector," the ATO HQ wrote on Facebook on Thursday morning. 

"The militants used different types of grenade launchers, heavy machine guns and small arms to attack our positions near the town of Avdiyivka four times," the ATO HQ said.

***********

At about noon, September 13, there were recorded explosions and sporadic small arms fire on non-government controlled areas of Donetsk and Luhansk oblasts near Vasylivka which is near Yasynuvata (Donetsk oblast) where water pump station is located. The station personnel were evacuated.

The JCCC observers proved that the shots were not from Ukrainian government controlled areas. Militants made explosions near their positions.

The Ukrainian party of the JCCC remarks that militants have been performing these provocations during several months to threaten local population and formation of alleged threat for civil infrastructure from the units of the Armed Forces of Ukraine.

The Ukrainian party of the JCCC stressed that the Ukrainian units observe the ceasefire.

*************


----------



## Hindustani78

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 28 times in the past 24 hours, with one Ukrainian soldier reported as killed in action (KIA) and two as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters.






The situation was tense in the Mariupol sector, where the Russian-backed mercenaries opened fire from grenade launchers and heavy machine guns three times near the village of Vodiane. They also launched seven 82mm mines near the town of Maryinka. In addition, the Ukrainian fortified positions near the villages of Pavlopil, Talakivka and Hnutove came under enemy shelling.


It was also hot in the Donetsk sector, where the occupiers fired from mortars and infantry fighting vehicles on the Ukrainian positions near the village of Zaitseve, as well as grenade launchers twice on the Avdiyivka industrial zone. At about 21:00 Kyiv time, the enemy started firing grenade launchers and machine guns on the Ukrainian positions near Butivka coal mine. The ATO forces fired back and forced the militants to observe the ceasefire. Unfortunately, one Ukrainian soldier, Serhiy Almuzhniy, call sign "Matros" [Sailor] of the 72nd Brigade of the Armed Forces of Ukraine, was killed in the shelling.

*************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/448755.html

Russia's hybrid military forces have attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 28 times in the past 24 hours, with one Ukrainian soldier reported as killed in action and two as wounded in action, according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) headquarters.

"At the end of the last day, the situation was somewhat exacerbated in the ATO area, but remained under the control of the Ukrainian army. After 6 p.m., the militants intensified shelling of our positions in all directions, using mortars of the 82-mm caliber [...]. In total for the past day, Russian-occupation groups violated ceasefire regime 28 times. The ATO forces opened fire 13 times. As a result of hostilities, one Ukrainian soldier has been killed, two injured," the ATO staff wrote on Facebook on Friday morning.

In the Mariupol sector, the Russian-backed mercenaries opened fire from grenade launchers and heavy machine guns three times near the village of Vodiane. They also launched seven 82mm mines near the town of Maryinka. In addition, the Ukrainian fortified positions near the villages of Pavlopil, Talakivka and Hnutove came under enemy shelling.

In the Donetsk sector, the occupiers fired from mortars and infantry fighting vehicles on the Ukrainian positions near the village of Zaitseve, as well as grenade launchers twice on the Avdiyivka industrial zone. At about 21:00 Kyiv time, the enemy started firing grenade launchers and machine guns on the Ukrainian positions near Butivka coal mine. The ATO forces fired back and forced the militants to observe the ceasefire. Unfortunately, one Ukrainian soldier was killed in the shelling.

In the Luhansk sector, after almost a week's lull, the Russian occupation forces used mortars, various types of grenade launchers and small arms six times against the Ukrainian fortified positions near the village of Krymske evening and night.

For its part, the staff of the Ukrainian army operation in Donbas said that the enemy had mounted 28 attacks in the past 24 hours, killing one soldier and inflicting injuries on two more.

"Tensions escalated a bit [in the army operation zone], yet the Ukrainian army stayed in control. Gunfire intensified in every sector after 6 p.m.," the staff said.

*************

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/448790.html

Some 69 protocols have been completed for persons who illegally crossed the Shehyni Poland-Ukraine border checkpoint on September 10, State Border Guard Service official Oleh Slobodian has told the Kyiv-based Interfax-Ukraine news service.

"Some 69 protocols have been formulated for persons who where identified," he said on Thursday.

Slobodian said 14 of the individuals returned to the checkpoint and signed the relevant protocols. The protocol for ex-Odesa State Regional Administration chief was read to him aloud.

Saakashvili arrived in Ukraine on September 10. His supporters gathered at the Shehyni checkpoint and began a fight with border guards in the transit zone, helping Saakashvili and a group of other people, including five parliamentarians, illegally cross the border. Thirteen Ukrainian National Police officers and nine border guards were injured in the incident.

***************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/448655.html

Ten militants have been killed and ten more have been wounded and injured as a result of hostilities in the area of the anti-terrorist operation in the Donbas over the past week, Defense Ministry spokesperson Oleksandr Motuzianyk has said.

"We have confirmed losses of the enemy over the past week. There were ten dead and ten wounded invaders from September 4 to 10," he said at a briefing in Kyiv on Tuesday, September 12.

He added that one unmanned aerial vehicle had also been shot down over the past week.

Motuzianyk said that two fighters from the self-proclaimed Luhansk People's Republic surrendered as part of the program of the Security Service of Ukraine entitled "They are waiting for you at home."

*************


----------



## Hindustani78

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/448998.html

Illegal armed formations attacked Ukrainian troops in the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) zone 14 times from 00:00 to 18:00 Kyiv time on Friday, September 15, the press center of the ATO Headquarters said.

"Since midnight, illegal armed groups violated the ceasefire 14 times. ATO forces had to fire back to deter five most aggressive attacks. There are no casualties among our defenders," the ATO HQ said in an update as of 18:00 Kyiv time posted on Facebook.

The situation in the ATO zone did not change much on that day. Militants continued shelling Ukrainian positions in all directions, occasionally resorting to 82mm mortars.

In particular, they lobbed 15 mortar shells into Ukrainian positions near the village of Novotoshkivske in the Luhansk sector.

In the Mariupol sector, the enemy opened fire from small arms three times near the village of Talakivka. Ukrainian positions outside the village of Vodiane came under grenade fire twice.

Militants used large-caliber machine guns to fire on Ukrainian positions near the village of Zaitseve and the town of Avdiyivka in the Donetsk sector. Fire from small arms was also reported near the Butovka coal mine.

*****************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/economic/448997.html

Being pressed by Russia, Siemens has reportedly refused to continue shipments of equipment for the modernization of the Ukrainian gas transportation system (GTS), CEO of NJSC Naftogaz of Ukraine Andriy Kobolev has said.

"The first batch of compressors was supplied. These were compressors from Siemens, but then Siemens called and said that if they brought more, they would lose the Russian market," Kobolev announced at the 14th annual YES conference in Kyiv on Friday, September 15.

He said Ukraine had to negotiate new supplies with General Electric.


Kobolev did not give details at Interfax-Ukraine's request to specify when exactly it had happened, advising to address this issue to the company's press service. "Such a situation did take place," he reiterated without specifying other details.


He also said that for the modernization of Ukraine's GTS, it is necessary to evaluate prospects for transit supplies of Russian gas after Ukraine's contract with Gazprom expires in 2019. Thus, he once again stressed the need to oppose the Russian Nord Stream 2 project as a politically motivated one.

He cited the example of the South Stream project, proposed by Russia, which, in connection with its approval by Turkey, means the loss of the southern branch of the Ukrainian GTS.

***********

During working travel to Lviv oblast, Minister of Defence of Ukraine General of the Army of Ukraine Stepan Poltorakparticipated in an opening ceremony of the 25th Military Law Enforcement Training Centre.

“You defend our country and you have stopped the enemy invading our land in violation of all international norms and agreements. The Military Law Enforcement is responsible for controlling the service personnel execute rules of law and law enforcement, convoying troops in east of Ukraine, guard and defence of key facilities, etc.Meanwhile, your tasks are complex,” Gen. Poltorak said.

According to the Minister of Defence of Ukraine there is no time for experiments regarding training of service personnel. It is symbolic that Lviv hosts two opening ceremonies of training centers such as Military Law Enforcement Center and Imitation Training Center today.

“It’s impossible to ensure good quality of training of our service personnel without good training facilities. A well-trained, motivated soldier who is true patriot of his land can defend his/her country,” the Minister underscored.

“It’s great that we are not alone in this process. Our international partners — Canada, the USA, Lithuania, Latvia, Estonia, Poland, etc. — help us to develop and prepare our training facilities. They assist us in development of infrastructure, personnel training, provide advisory support,” he mentioned.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/2138624-russia-loses-another-uav-in-donbas-photos.html

A reportedly Russian-made unmanned aerial vehicle, Orlan-10, crashed in Donetsk region, eastern Ukraine, on Saturday, September 16, according to the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 






"In the first half of the day yesterday, the Orlan fell due to a technical failure. It belongs to the models manufactured in Russia. The Orlan-10 is developed by Russian-based Special Technological Center Ltd. The hull and the engine are made in Russia, its electronic components come from Taiwan, which, however, is no surprise," the ATO HQ said. 






The UAV had closely been monitored by the Ukrainian air defense forces before it crashed. Russia often uses this model in Donbas for reconnaissance and adjustment of artillery fire.


"The UAV is not cheap, the system itself costs 18 million rubles [over US$310,000], and the price of the drone alone is around 5-7 million rubles [US$87,000 – US$120,000]. These UAVs are a serious threat and, as a rule, are used in a group of two or three aircraft per operation. If there are three drones in the group, the first one is used for reconnaissance from a height of 1-1.5 km, the second one for electronic warfare, and the third one is a transponder that transmits intelligence information to the control center (it flies at a height of 4.5-5 km or higher). More often, the group consists of two devices for reconnaissance and uplink. It is likely that if two UAVs are engaged, the one used for reconnaissance additionally carries equipment for electronic jamming," the ATO HQ said.






According to the press center, the Orlan-10 is a short-range tactical UAV. It does not require a runway for take-off and landing as it is launched from the catapult. It can also land with a parachute.

***************
https://www.unian.info/war/2139206-...-one-ukrainian-soldier-wounded-in-action.html






Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian troops in Donbas, eastern Ukraine, 13 times from 00:00 to 18:00 on Sunday, September 17, as a result of which one Ukrainian soldier was wounded in action, according to the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 


Since midnight, militants had been shelling areas near Avdiyivka's industrial zone and the village of Nevelske, using grenade launchers, large-caliber machine guns and small arms for several hours in a row. Ukrainian troops stationed near the village of Pisky also came under enemy fire at night. At about 13:00 local time, one Ukrainian soldier was wounded in an attack on an ATO position near the village of Novoselivka Druha," the ATO HQ said in an update on Facebook as of 18:00 on September 17. The condition of the wounded soldier is stable, he is now in hospital, it added.

The condition of the wounded soldier is stable, he is now in hospital, it added. Russian-backed militants opened fire near the village Vodiane in the Mariupol sector twice during the night. Fire from a large-caliber machine gun near the village of Starohnativka lasted for more than two hours.


Russian-backed militants opened fire near the village Vodiane in the Mariupol sector twice during the night. Fire from a large-caliber machine gun near the village of Starohnativka lasted for more than two hours.


Escalation was reported in the Luhansk sector where the enemy considerably increased attacks. At about 02:00 local time, Russian proxies mounted an attack on Ukrainian troops near the village of Novozvanivka, using different types of machine guns and small arms. "The ATO forces responded to almost every second attack with dense fire," it said.

"The ATO forces responded to almost every second attack with dense fire," it said. The ATO HQ earlier reported that 35 enemy attacks were recorded on Saturday, September 16. There were no casualties among Ukrainian troops on that day.

***********
https://www.unian.info/war/2139406-...-1st-time-since-latest-ceasefire-settled.html

Russian-occupation forces violated the truce 31 times over the past day, while the forces of the Anti-Terrorist Operation returned fire 14 times in the same period, according to the ATO HQ. 


At the end of the past day, the situation in the ATO zone remained tense but under complete control by the Ukrainian army, reads the report published on Facebook. It was traditionally hot in the evening hours and overnight in the so-called Promzona, the industrial zone in Avdiyivka. 

Here, Russian mercenaries fired on the Ukrainian strongpoints from their grenade launchers of various types, large-caliber machine guns and small arms. The same types of weapons were used twice against the Ukrainian defenders at Butivka coal mine’s air shaft. 

It was traditionally hot in the evening hours and overnight in the so-called Promzona, the industrial zone in Avdiyivka. Here, Russian mercenaries fired on the Ukrainian strongpoints from their grenade launchers of various types, large-caliber machine guns and small arms. The same types of weapons were used twice against the Ukrainian defenders at Butivka coal mine’s air shaft. 


In the Luhansk direction for the first time since the beginning of the latest “truce,” the enemy used artillery. At about 21:00, the militants opened fire from 122-millimeter artillery on the outskirts of Novotoshkivske. 82mm mortars fired near Krymske and Prychipylivka.

In Prymorsk direction, mercenaries fired an anti-aircraft gun in the vicinity of Hnutove, and large-caliber machine guns - two times near Vodiane. 

In general, over the past day, Russian-occupation groups have violated the truce 31 times. In response, ATU forces opened fire 14 times. One Ukrainian soldier was wounded in action. 

************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/449338.html

A Russian-made Orlan unmanned aerial vehicle has crashed in the Anti-Terrorist Operation zone in eastern Ukraine because of a technical failure, the press center of the ATO Headquarters has said.

"The Ukrainian air defense forces did not manage to bring the enemy Orlan UAV down, although they had been tracking its route closely. The Orlan fell due to a technical malfunction of the system in the first half of the day yesterday [September 16]. It matches the model produced in Russia. The Orlan-10 is developed by Russian-based Special Technological Center Ltd.," the ATO HQ press center said on Facebook on Sunday, September 17.

The drone fell near the village of Novohradivka in Donetsk region.

Its hull and engine are made in Russia, electronic components are from Taiwan.

The press center added that Russia often uses drones in Donbas for reconnaissance and adjustment of artillery fire and, as a rule, they fly in a group of two or three aircraft per operation.

This Orlan-10 is a short-range tactical UAV, it added.

************


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/2141851-...mes-in-last-day-ukraine-army-fights-back.html

Late Monday, September 19, the situation in the zone of the Anti-Terrorist Operation in Donbas remained tense but under full control of the Ukrainian forces, according to a Tuesday morning report of the ATO HQ published on Facebook. 

Both in the daytime and the evening hours, the enemy’s efforts were mainly focused on the Avdiyivka’s “Promzona,” the strategically important industrial area in town. Militants fired on Ukrainian strongholds in the area twice from various types of grenade launchers, heavy machine guns, and small arms. Ukrainian troops returned fire, forcing the enemy to return to observing ceasefire.

At about 23:00, Russian occupation forces launched seven mines of a 82mm caliber near Pisky and also fired from weapons installed on an infantry fighting vehicle near Zaitseve.


In the Prymorsk direction, mercenaries used an 82mm mortar and a large-caliber machine gun on the outskirts of Shyrokine. 

On the Luhansk line, Ukrainian positions were shelled once, near the village of Novotoshkivske, at about 23:00. In general, over the past day, Russian-occupation forces violated the ceasefire 14 times. 

In nine cases, the Ukrainian troops returned fire. As a result of the fighting, two Ukrainian soldiers were wounded.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ukrainian tank crews' drills







































*************
https://www.unian.info/war/2146094-...ighting-alongside-separatists-in-ukraine.html

A court in northeastern Kazakhstan has handed down a suspended prison sentence to a local man convicted of fighting alongside Russia-backed separatists in eastern Ukraine, according to Radio Free Europe / Radio Liberty (RFE/RL). 


Authorities in the city of Semei said on September 20 that the man, whose name was not disclosed, was convicted of illegally participating in armed conflicts abroad, illegally possessing firearms, and gave him a 3 1/2-year suspended sentence, RFE/RL said. 

According to the authorities, the man joined the separatists in Ukraine's eastern region of Donetsk in July 2016 and fought against Ukrainian government forces until December 2016.

At least three other Kazakh citizens have been jailed in Kazakhstan on similar charges since fighting between government forces and separatists broke out in eastern Ukraine in April 2014. 

The conflict has killed more than 10,000 people. In November 2016, a court in the northwestern city of Aqtobe sentenced one of them, Maksim Yermolov, to three years in prison.

*********






Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 19 times in the past 24 hours, with one Ukrainian soldier reported as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters.


The situation in the ATO area somewhat escalated last night as the enemy intensified its attacks significantly in the Donetsk sector after 18:00. The militants fired at Ukrainian strong points near the Avdiyivka's industrial area, using various types of grenade launchers, heavy machine guns, and small arms for several hours. 

Ukrainian soldiers suppressed enemy attacks. As a result of the fire confrontation one of Ukraine's defenders was wounded about 18:00. The ATO strongholds came under machine-gun fire three times, while those near the villages of Maiorsk, Zaitseve, and Nevelske were attacked twice.

*****************
https://www.unian.info/war/2150829-ukraine-reports-1-wia-amid-27-enemy-attacks-in-last-day.html
09:55, 23 September 2017



Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 27 times in the past 24 hours, with one Ukrainian soldier reported as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 


The Ukrainian forces returned fire 19 times, using weapons not banned by Minsk agreements. In the Donetsk sector, in the evening hours and overnight, militants fired three times from heavy machine guns and small arms at the Ukrainian fortified positions near Avdiyivka's industrial zone and the village of Kamianka, while using the same weapons twice outside the villages of Zaitseve and Nevelske. Ukraine's strongholds near Butivka coal mine and the village of Pisky also came under enemy fire.

************
https://www.unian.info/war/2151309-...led-amid-two-attacks-in-donbas-on-sep-23.html

ATO HQ update: One Ukrainian soldier killed amid two attacks in Donbas on Sep 23 Russia's hybrid military forces violated the ceasefire in Donbas, eastern Ukraine, two times as of 18:00 on September 23, with one Ukrainian soldier reported as killed in action in the Luhansk sector, according to the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

"The enemy opened fire from small arms near the village of Novo-Oleksandrivka in the Luhansk sector. Our military returned fire symmetrically. As a result of the confrontation one of Ukraine's defenders was mortally wounded," the ATO QH reported. 

************






InformNapalm OSINT community experts have already reported on the participation of Russian marines in the war in eastern Ukraine. 


In the initial phase of the Russian aggression in Donbas, InformNapalm spoke about the deployment of tactical task forces of the 61th Marine Brigade (MB) and 200th Motorized Rifle Brigade (MRB) of the Russian Northern Fleet, InformNapalm reports. Some progress has been made in the search and identification of war criminals from the 61st Marine Infantry Brigade, as we have identified 25 marines who used to fight in Ukraine in 2014. 

So far, little has been known about the aggressors of the Russian 200th MRB, but soon Ukrainian volunteers vow to fill this gap soon The 200th MRB (military unit 08275, Pechenga, Murmansk Oblast) featured for the first time in our investigation on September 10, 2014 when a tactical task force in full combat gear was spotted in the Kamenskiy district of the Rostov Oblast, Russia, bordering Ukraine. A little later, in November 2014, photos were found, which showed the brigade’s battle route in the Rostov Oblast and Ukraine.

Read more: The tour of duty for the Russian Northern Fleet’s 200th Special-purpose Motorized Rifle Brigade in Rostov region and Ukraine and The tour of duty for the Russian Northern Fleet’s 200th Special-purpose Motorized Rifle Brigade in Rostov region and Ukraine. Part 2. By the end of 2015, we published an investigation based on the information about Rostov-Ukraine deployments of the personnel of 200th MRB leaked by an employee of the Saint Petersburg Military Repair Plant, who was preparing the equipment for the invasion of Ukraine.

**********

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian troops in Donbas, eastern Ukraine, 22 times on Sunday, September 24, as a result of which two Ukrainian soldiers were wounded in action (WIA) on that day, according to the press center of the Ukrainian Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 






"In the evening and at night, the situation in the ATO zone was tense again. The Russian occupation forces did not stop shelling out positions in all directions, however, no mortars and other types of heavy weapons were used by the enemy in the past day. Militants were most active in the Mariupol sector. Occupiers opened fire on Ukrainian troops near the villages of Vodiane and Hnutove twice, using grenade launchers and large-caliber machine guns," the ATO HQ said on Facebook on Monday morning. 

The same types of weapons were used by the enemy near the town of Svitlodarsk in the Donetsk sector. Adversaries opened fire from large-caliber machine guns near the town of Avdiyivka and Butivka coalmine.

************

Specialists of the 924th State Center for Unmanned Aviation (UAV) of Russia's Defense Ministry have arrived in the occupied Donbas, according to Ukraine's Defense Ministry.





"According to available data, specialists of the 924th State Center of Unmanned Aviation of the Ministry of Defense of the Russian Federation stationed in Lipetsk have arrived in the occupied territory [Donbas]," defense ministry spokesman for Anti-Terrorist Operation issues Andriy Lysenko has said at a briefing on Monday, September 25.

This is due to an increase in failures of Russian UAVs during performing tasks. It is also assumed that new prototypes of such equipment are being tested now, he said. 

As was reported earlier, the Russian Orlan-type drone crashed in Donetsk region in the middle of September 2017.

***********
https://www.unian.info/war/2152501-ukraine-reports-22-attacks-in-donbas-two-wias-in-past-day.html

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian troops in Donbas, eastern Ukraine, 22 times on Sunday, September 24, as a result of which two Ukrainian soldiers were wounded in action (WIA) on that day, according to the press center of the Ukrainian Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 


"In the evening and at night, the situation in the ATO zone was tense again. The Russian occupation forces did not stop shelling out positions in all directions, however, no mortars and other types of heavy weapons were used by the enemy in the past day. Militants were most active in the Mariupol sector. Occupiers opened fire on Ukrainian troops near the villages of Vodiane and Hnutove twice, using grenade launchers and large-caliber machine guns," the ATO HQ said on Facebook on Monday morning.

The same types of weapons were used by the enemy near the town of Svitlodarsk in the Donetsk sector. Adversaries opened fire from large-caliber machine guns near the town of Avdiyivka and Butivka coalmine.

According to the ATO HQ, the enemy mounted an attack on ATO forces near the village of Novozvanivka in the Luhansk sector at about 17:00 local time on September 24. They used grenade launchers and small arms. "Our forces' response was tough. But unfortunately, one Ukrainian defender was wounded in this fighting. He was rushed to hospital. His condition is satisfactory now. What is more, militants used grenade launchers near the villages of Krymske, Donets and Valuyske in the same sector," the ATO HQ said. 

In total, the ATO troops fired back 18 times when there was a threat to their life.

********

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/450745.html

As of Monday morning, a fire at the ammunition depot near the village of Novoyanysol, Nikolske district, Donetsk region, has been extinguished, the work on removal of explosives continues, the State Emergencies Service of Ukraine reported.

"As of 07:00, on September 9, 90 people and 33 units of equipment were involved in cleaning up the consequences of the emergency, of them 38 people and 15 units of equipment come from the State Emergency Situations Service," the ministry said on Monday.

As reported, at 15:40 on September 22, a fire broke out near Novoyanysol, Nikolsky district, Donetsk region, which triggered the explosion of ammunition on the territory of the arms depot of a military unit of the Defense Ministry. At 05:47 on September 23, the fire was put out. No casualties have been reported.

*************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/450847.html

The Office of the United Nations High Commissioner for Human Rights (OHCHR) has stated that ten people are missing in Crimea, but the disappearance of only one of them is being investigated.

"OHCHR documented 10 cases of persons who disappeared and are still missing," reads a report by OHCHR for the period from February 22, 2014 to September 12, 2017, which was published on Monday.

It notes that out of the ten missing, six are Crimean Tatars, three ethnic Ukrainians and one Russian-Tatar, and all of them are men.

According to the UN, seven of them went missing in 2014, two in 2015 and one in 2016.

As of September 12, of the ten disappearances mentioned, criminal investigations were still ongoing in only one case. They were suspended in six cases due to the inability to identify suspects, and in three cases "no investigative actions have been taken as the disappearances were allegedly not reported."

The first recorded case of enforced disappearance in Crimea occurred on March 3, 2014. The highest number of enforced disappearances in a single month occurred in March 2014, when at least 21 persons were abducted in Crimea. While the majority of victims were released by perpetrators within hours or days, the whereabouts of others are still unknown.

****************

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/450745.html

As of Monday morning, a fire at the ammunition depot near the village of Novoyanysol, Nikolske district, Donetsk region, has been extinguished, the work on removal of explosives continues, the State Emergencies Service of Ukraine reported.

"As of 07:00, on September 9, 90 people and 33 units of equipment were involved in cleaning up the consequences of the emergency, of them 38 people and 15 units of equipment come from the State Emergency Situations Service," the ministry said on Monday.

As reported, at 15:40 on September 22, a fire broke out near Novoyanysol, Nikolsky district, Donetsk region, which triggered the explosion of ammunition on the territory of the arms depot of a military unit of the Defense Ministry. At 05:47 on September 23, the fire was put out. No casualties have been reported.

*************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/450847.html

The Office of the United Nations High Commissioner for Human Rights (OHCHR) has stated that ten people are missing in Crimea, but the disappearance of only one of them is being investigated.

"OHCHR documented 10 cases of persons who disappeared and are still missing," reads a report by OHCHR for the period from February 22, 2014 to September 12, 2017, which was published on Monday.

It notes that out of the ten missing, six are Crimean Tatars, three ethnic Ukrainians and one Russian-Tatar, and all of them are men.

According to the UN, seven of them went missing in 2014, two in 2015 and one in 2016.

As of September 12, of the ten disappearances mentioned, criminal investigations were still ongoing in only one case. They were suspended in six cases due to the inability to identify suspects, and in three cases "no investigative actions have been taken as the disappearances were allegedly not reported."

The first recorded case of enforced disappearance in Crimea occurred on March 3, 2014. The highest number of enforced disappearances in a single month occurred in March 2014, when at least 21 persons were abducted in Crimea. While the majority of victims were released by perpetrators within hours or days, the whereabouts of others are still unknown.

****************

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/450745.html

As of Monday morning, a fire at the ammunition depot near the village of Novoyanysol, Nikolske district, Donetsk region, has been extinguished, the work on removal of explosives continues, the State Emergencies Service of Ukraine reported.

"As of 07:00, on September 9, 90 people and 33 units of equipment were involved in cleaning up the consequences of the emergency, of them 38 people and 15 units of equipment come from the State Emergency Situations Service," the ministry said on Monday.

As reported, at 15:40 on September 22, a fire broke out near Novoyanysol, Nikolsky district, Donetsk region, which triggered the explosion of ammunition on the territory of the arms depot of a military unit of the Defense Ministry. At 05:47 on September 23, the fire was put out. No casualties have been reported.

*************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/450847.html

The Office of the United Nations High Commissioner for Human Rights (OHCHR) has stated that ten people are missing in Crimea, but the disappearance of only one of them is being investigated.

"OHCHR documented 10 cases of persons who disappeared and are still missing," reads a report by OHCHR for the period from February 22, 2014 to September 12, 2017, which was published on Monday.

It notes that out of the ten missing, six are Crimean Tatars, three ethnic Ukrainians and one Russian-Tatar, and all of them are men.

According to the UN, seven of them went missing in 2014, two in 2015 and one in 2016.

As of September 12, of the ten disappearances mentioned, criminal investigations were still ongoing in only one case. They were suspended in six cases due to the inability to identify suspects, and in three cases "no investigative actions have been taken as the disappearances were allegedly not reported."

The first recorded case of enforced disappearance in Crimea occurred on March 3, 2014. The highest number of enforced disappearances in a single month occurred in March 2014, when at least 21 persons were abducted in Crimea. While the majority of victims were released by perpetrators within hours or days, the whereabouts of others are still unknown.

****************

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/450745.html

As of Monday morning, a fire at the ammunition depot near the village of Novoyanysol, Nikolske district, Donetsk region, has been extinguished, the work on removal of explosives continues, the State Emergencies Service of Ukraine reported.

"As of 07:00, on September 9, 90 people and 33 units of equipment were involved in cleaning up the consequences of the emergency, of them 38 people and 15 units of equipment come from the State Emergency Situations Service," the ministry said on Monday.

As reported, at 15:40 on September 22, a fire broke out near Novoyanysol, Nikolsky district, Donetsk region, which triggered the explosion of ammunition on the territory of the arms depot of a military unit of the Defense Ministry. At 05:47 on September 23, the fire was put out. No casualties have been reported.

*************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/450847.html

The Office of the United Nations High Commissioner for Human Rights (OHCHR) has stated that ten people are missing in Crimea, but the disappearance of only one of them is being investigated.

"OHCHR documented 10 cases of persons who disappeared and are still missing," reads a report by OHCHR for the period from February 22, 2014 to September 12, 2017, which was published on Monday.

It notes that out of the ten missing, six are Crimean Tatars, three ethnic Ukrainians and one Russian-Tatar, and all of them are men.

According to the UN, seven of them went missing in 2014, two in 2015 and one in 2016.

As of September 12, of the ten disappearances mentioned, criminal investigations were still ongoing in only one case. They were suspended in six cases due to the inability to identify suspects, and in three cases "no investigative actions have been taken as the disappearances were allegedly not reported."

The first recorded case of enforced disappearance in Crimea occurred on March 3, 2014. The highest number of enforced disappearances in a single month occurred in March 2014, when at least 21 persons were abducted in Crimea. While the majority of victims were released by perpetrators within hours or days, the whereabouts of others are still unknown.

****************

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/450745.html

As of Monday morning, a fire at the ammunition depot near the village of Novoyanysol, Nikolske district, Donetsk region, has been extinguished, the work on removal of explosives continues, the State Emergencies Service of Ukraine reported.

"As of 07:00, on September 9, 90 people and 33 units of equipment were involved in cleaning up the consequences of the emergency, of them 38 people and 15 units of equipment come from the State Emergency Situations Service," the ministry said on Monday.

As reported, at 15:40 on September 22, a fire broke out near Novoyanysol, Nikolsky district, Donetsk region, which triggered the explosion of ammunition on the territory of the arms depot of a military unit of the Defense Ministry. At 05:47 on September 23, the fire was put out. No casualties have been reported.

*************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/450847.html

The Office of the United Nations High Commissioner for Human Rights (OHCHR) has stated that ten people are missing in Crimea, but the disappearance of only one of them is being investigated.

"OHCHR documented 10 cases of persons who disappeared and are still missing," reads a report by OHCHR for the period from February 22, 2014 to September 12, 2017, which was published on Monday.

It notes that out of the ten missing, six are Crimean Tatars, three ethnic Ukrainians and one Russian-Tatar, and all of them are men.

According to the UN, seven of them went missing in 2014, two in 2015 and one in 2016.

As of September 12, of the ten disappearances mentioned, criminal investigations were still ongoing in only one case. They were suspended in six cases due to the inability to identify suspects, and in three cases "no investigative actions have been taken as the disappearances were allegedly not reported."

The first recorded case of enforced disappearance in Crimea occurred on March 3, 2014. The highest number of enforced disappearances in a single month occurred in March 2014, when at least 21 persons were abducted in Crimea. While the majority of victims were released by perpetrators within hours or days, the whereabouts of others are still unknown.

****************


----------



## Hindustani78

Aftemath of blasts at munitions warehouse in Kalynivka 












































https://www.unian.info/war/2156824-...in-donbas-on-sept-26-one-soldier-wounded.html

Russia's hybrid military forces violated the ceasefire in Donbas on Tuesday, September 26, 15 times, as a result of which one Ukrainian soldier was wounded in action, according to the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. War 

10:32, 27 September 2017





"In particular, militants attacked the outskirts of the town of Avdiyivka in the Donetsk sector three times, using different types of grenade launchers, large-caliber machine guns and small arms. Ukrainian defenders fired back to firmly counter enemy attacks. At about 18:00 local time, one serviceman was wounded in this fighting. He is now in hospital, his condition is satisfactory," the ATO HQ said.


What is more, Ukrainian positions near the village of Kamianka and Butivka coal mine came under grenade fire late in the evening. The enemy also used grenade launchers to attack the town of Maryinka in the Mariupol sector. Large-caliber machine guns were used near the village of Shyrokyne, while an infantry fighting vehicle attacked the village of Hnutove.

There were two attacks in the Luhansk sector over the period under review. Russian-backed mercenaries opened fire from small arms near the village of Krymske.

*************
https://www.unian.info/war/2159354-...-home-confinement-for-fighting-in-donbas.html







Belarusian national Aleksey Yershov, 29, who fought against Ukraine in Donbas, has been sentenced to two-year home confinement under a law forbidding participation in a militant formation in a foreign state's territory, armed conflicts or hostilities without authorization from the government if there are no signs of mercenarism, according to the Belarusian newspaper Nasha Niva newspaper. 

The hearing took place in the Belarusian city of Vitebsk behind closed doors, Nasha Niva said. His home confinement rules provide that he is not allowed to leave the town of his residence. Every day, he must return straight home from his place of work or study, follow the schedule set by the law enforcement agencies, and is forbidden to turn off phones.

Yershov, who is a resident of the Belarusian town of Pastavy, took part in hostilities in eastern Ukraine on the side of Russia-backed militants of the self-proclaimed Donetsk People's Republic.

************
https://www.unian.info/war/2159109-...r-180-tanks-howitzers-in-occupied-donbas.html

The OSCE Special Monitoring Mission (SMM) to Donbas has reported about the presence of over 180 tanks and howitzers in occupied areas in Donbas, eastern Ukraine, the seat of two self-proclaimed republics – the "Donetsk People's Republic" ("DPR") and the "Luhansk People's Republic" ("LPR"), according to an OSCE SMM update. 


Aerial imagery revealed the presence of over 180 tanks and howitzers in non-government-controlled areas, as well as new trenches near Vodiane and the road M03 between Svitlodarsk and Debaltseve," the OSCE SMM said in an update based on information received as of 19:30 September 26, 2017.


In non-government-controlled areas, aerial imagery revealed the presence on September 25 of 49 tanks (type unknown) about 4km south-east of Ternove (57km east of Donetsk), 42 tanks (type unknown) about 3km west of Manuilivka (65km east of Donetsk), 32 tanks (type unknown) about 2km north-east of Kruhlyk (65km south-west of Luhansk), and 34 howitzers (16 self-propelled and 18 towed) and 30 tanks (type unknown) and 73 military-type armoured vehicles near Myrne (28km south-west of Luhansk)," it said.


On September 22, an SMM mini UAV spotted nine mortars (three 120mm and six 82mm) near Myrne in positions that the Mission assessed as part of a live-fire exercise (outside the security zone).

****************
https://www.unian.info/war/2160721-ied-blast-kills-2-border-guards-in-luhansk-region.html






Two border guards were killed as a result of an explosion of an unidentified explosive device outside Stanytsia Luhanska in the war-torn Luhansk region, the press service of the State Border Guard Service reported. 

"At around 17:00 today, two servicemen of the border guard detachment Stanychno-Luhanske blew up on an unidentified explosive device. Both troops were killed on the spot," the report said.


"The State Border Guard Service of Ukraine expresses condolences to the families of the killed border guards. In order to objectively study all the circumstances of the tragic event, the agency has informed the Military Prosecutor's Office, the National Police, as well as representatives of international missions working in the area of the Anti-Terrorist Operation," the statement reads.

As reported by the ATO Headquarters, Russian proxy forces in Donbas violated the truce 15 times over the past day.

***************

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/451841.html

Two members of Ukraine's State Border Service were killed and one wounded near Stanytsia Luhanska by a booby trap bomb, the Luhansk regional administration has said.

"Yesterday, September 28, near Stanytsia Luhanska village two border troops died and one was wounded by a booby trap bomb set by a group of saboteurs," the Luhansk regional administration said on its Facebook page on Friday.

Later on September 28 region's Prosecutor General's Office (PGO) said near the train station Iliyenko in Stanychno-Luhansky district 800 meters from the state border with Russia at around 17:00 on September 28 an inspector and a site inspector from the "Herasymivka" Luhansk border detachment died as a result of exploded ordinance.

Information about the incident was entered in the unified register of pretrial investigations pursuant to Part 3 of Article 258 of Ukraine's Criminal Code (terrorist act resulting in death). A pretrial investigation is being conducted by Luhansk region's SBU Security Service of Ukraine.

SBU agents, Luhansk region prosecutors, an investigation team from the Stanytsia Luhanska police department are on the scene, along with bomb experts.

Ukraine's State Border Service extended condolences to the families of the deceased.

Interior Ministry communications department director Artem Shevchenko said, "the total number of border troops who have died in Donbas has reached 69."

"We remember them and mourn their passing. We will release the names [of the two killed] tomorrow, after we have contacted their parents. Rest in peace," Shevchenko said on the Facebook page on Thursday evening.

************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/451825.html

Two pilots of the L-39 military aircraft have died in a crash in Khmelnytsky region near the town of Starokostiantyniv, head of the press service of the Air Force command Roman Yurchylo told Interfax-Ukraine.

"Communication with the vessel during its training flight was lost at 12:20. The L-39 aircraft crashed in the vicinity of Starokostiantyniv. Two pilots were killed," he told the agency on Friday.

Rescue services and law-enforcement agencies are working at the site, the Air Force command wrote on its Facebook page.

The reasons for the accident are being established.

The L-39 is a two-seat trainer jet.

***********

http://www.mil.gov.ua/en/news/2017/...onded-for-previous-explosions-at-ammo-depots/

During a meeting of the Military Committee, Minister of Defence of Ukraine General of the Army of Ukraine Stepan Poltorak informed, “This depot potentially can receive 140,000 tons. There were 83,000 tons (munitions)”. According to him, 68,000 tons were munitions ready for use, the rest were munitions components and metal.

“Currently, the fire has been localized, there is no fire propagation. There is smoke contamination and no open fire. There are no explosions”, the Minister said.

General Poltorak remarked that this situation was not the first one. He reminded names of those who were dismissed after previous emergencies.

The Minister of Defence also informed that in 2014 UAH 500,000 were allocated for depot in Kalynivka (Vinnytsia oblast, Central Ukraine) and this year the budget of this facility is UAH 25 million.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/2163189-ukraine-reports-4-wias-amid-16-enemy-attacks-in-last-day.html

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 16 times in the past 24 hours, with four Ukrainian soldiers reported as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

10:40, 30 September 2017 117

In particular, the militants used 120mm and 82mm mortars six times, firing over 70 mortar rounds and 20 tank shells at Ukrainian strongholds. At the end of the day, the enemy's fire activity shifted from the Donetsk direction to the Mariupol sector.

After 18:00, the militants opened fire on Ukrainian troops near the village of Vodiane twice, using grenade launchers and a mortar. As a result of the shelling, one our soldier was wounded. Another our defender was injured amid fire confrontation on the outskirts of Berezove about 19:00 local time. At the end of the day, the invaders used large-caliber machine guns several times near the villages of Pavlopil and Talakivka," the ATO HQ said on Facebook on Saturday morning.


"In the Luhansk sector, the militants fired eight 82mm mortar rounds and an anti-tank grenade launcher at our strong points near the village of Novotoshkovske around 20:00. Ukrainian soldiers returned fire, forcing the enemy to observe the ceasefire. As a result of the confrontation, another Ukrainian soldier was wounded," the report said. 

In the Donetsk sector, the Russia-backed militants observed the ceasefire in the evening hours and overnight, after the morning attacks.

*************

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/451841.html

Two members of Ukraine's State Border Service were killed and one wounded near Stanytsia Luhanska by a booby trap bomb, the Luhansk regional administration has said.

"Yesterday, September 28, near Stanytsia Luhanska village two border troops died and one was wounded by a booby trap bomb set by a group of saboteurs," the Luhansk regional administration said on its Facebook page on Friday.

Later on September 28 region's Prosecutor General's Office (PGO) said near the train station Iliyenko in Stanychno-Luhansky district 800 meters from the state border with Russia at around 17:00 on September 28 an inspector and a site inspector from the "Herasymivka" Luhansk border detachment died as a result of exploded ordinance.

Information about the incident was entered in the unified register of pretrial investigations pursuant to Part 3 of Article 258 of Ukraine's Criminal Code (terrorist act resulting in death). A pretrial investigation is being conducted by Luhansk region's SBU Security Service of Ukraine.

SBU agents, Luhansk region prosecutors, an investigation team from the Stanytsia Luhanska police department are on the scene, along with bomb experts.

Ukraine's State Border Service extended condolences to the families of the deceased.

Interior Ministry communications department director Artem Shevchenko said, "the total number of border troops who have died in Donbas has reached 69."

"We remember them and mourn their passing. We will release the names [of the two killed] tomorrow, after we have contacted their parents. Rest in peace," Shevchenko said on the Facebook page on Thursday evening.

************

************

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/451974.html

Nine Ukrainian battalions are currently interoperable with forces of NATO countries, Chief of the General Staff of the Ukrainian Armed Forces Viktor Muzhenko said.

"The battalions are continuing to undergo training with the help of foreign instructors, which started back in 2015. There are instructors and servicemen from the U.S., Canada, the United Kingdom, Lithuania, Latvia, Estonia, and Poland in Ukraine today… And we have currently achieved the necessary interoperability of at least those nine battalions that have already undergone training," Muzhenko said in an exclusive interview with Interfax-Ukraine.

The joint training of troops concerns units of the mechanized, airmobile, and special forces, he said.

"In addition, NATO standards are used as a basis and get adapted to our conditions, considering our experience of combat actions. By the way, servicemen from NATO countries have been making amendments and adjustments to their standards proceeding from our experience. That is, we are not just blindly copying something but are creatively approaching the relevant standards, taking into account the combat experience we have gained," he said.

*******
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/451991.html

The coordinating group of the anti-terrorist center at the Ukrainian Security Service's (SBU) office in Ternopil region has conducted scheduled tactical exercises in the region, the SBU press center reported on Saturday.

Over 500 officers of law enforcement agencies, executive authorities and local government agencies improved the methods and skills of joint actions amid a sabotage and terrorist threat at critical infrastructure sites in the region.

The participants in the exercises conducted intensive search activities and fulfilled tasks to neutralize sabotage groups, hold negotiations with the criminals who took hostages, the press center said.

The Alfa and KORD rapid response forces conducted a training assault operation at a site of increased man-caused danger near Ternopil.

SBU said that these exercises had made it possible to check the readiness of all subjects of anti-terrorist activities in Ternopil region to prevent and stop sabotage and terrorist attacks, as well as to minimize their consequences.

*******
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/451991.html

The coordinating group of the anti-terrorist center at the Ukrainian Security Service's (SBU) office in Ternopil region has conducted scheduled tactical exercises in the region, the SBU press center reported on Saturday.

Over 500 officers of law enforcement agencies, executive authorities and local government agencies improved the methods and skills of joint actions amid a sabotage and terrorist threat at critical infrastructure sites in the region.

The participants in the exercises conducted intensive search activities and fulfilled tasks to neutralize sabotage groups, hold negotiations with the criminals who took hostages, the press center said.

The Alfa and KORD rapid response forces conducted a training assault operation at a site of increased man-caused danger near Ternopil.

SBU said that these exercises had made it possible to check the readiness of all subjects of anti-terrorist activities in Ternopil region to prevent and stop sabotage and terrorist attacks, as well as to minimize their consequences.

*******
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/451991.html

The coordinating group of the anti-terrorist center at the Ukrainian Security Service's (SBU) office in Ternopil region has conducted scheduled tactical exercises in the region, the SBU press center reported on Saturday.

Over 500 officers of law enforcement agencies, executive authorities and local government agencies improved the methods and skills of joint actions amid a sabotage and terrorist threat at critical infrastructure sites in the region.

The participants in the exercises conducted intensive search activities and fulfilled tasks to neutralize sabotage groups, hold negotiations with the criminals who took hostages, the press center said.

The Alfa and KORD rapid response forces conducted a training assault operation at a site of increased man-caused danger near Ternopil.

SBU said that these exercises had made it possible to check the readiness of all subjects of anti-terrorist activities in Ternopil region to prevent and stop sabotage and terrorist attacks, as well as to minimize their consequences.

*******
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/451991.html

The coordinating group of the anti-terrorist center at the Ukrainian Security Service's (SBU) office in Ternopil region has conducted scheduled tactical exercises in the region, the SBU press center reported on Saturday.

Over 500 officers of law enforcement agencies, executive authorities and local government agencies improved the methods and skills of joint actions amid a sabotage and terrorist threat at critical infrastructure sites in the region.

The participants in the exercises conducted intensive search activities and fulfilled tasks to neutralize sabotage groups, hold negotiations with the criminals who took hostages, the press center said.

The Alfa and KORD rapid response forces conducted a training assault operation at a site of increased man-caused danger near Ternopil.

SBU said that these exercises had made it possible to check the readiness of all subjects of anti-terrorist activities in Ternopil region to prevent and stop sabotage and terrorist attacks, as well as to minimize their consequences.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/2164696-...y-attacks-one-soldier-killed-in-last-day.html

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 14 times in the past 24 hours, with one Ukrainian soldier reported as killed in a mine blast, according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 


"The illegal armed groups were active in all sectors across the ATO zone in the past day," the report says. The militants adhered to the ceasefire in the Luhansk and Donetsk sectors during day time. But after 18:00 Kyiv time, they started firing grenade launchers of various types and small arms on the Ukrainian fortified positions near the village of Zaitseve. 

At about 23:00 Kyiv time, cynically endangering civilians, the enemy opened fire on civilian areas of the northern outskirts of the village. In addition, the enemy used grenade launchers and small arms twice near the town of Avdiyivka in the evening hours and overnight.

*************
https://www.unian.info/war/2166716-...cenary-in-new-ukrainian-military-uniform.html

During a reconnaissance operation, a Ukrainian serviceman has seen a Russian mercenary in Donbas wearing Ukrainian military uniform of new design, according to Ukrainian TSN journalist Andriy Tsaplienko. 


"A Russian mercenary dressed in Ukrainian pixellated camouflage is building a dug-out shelter, not even being aware that he is in a Ukrainian reconnaissanceman's crosshairs. And it's good that the Ukrainian pushed the record button instead of pulling the trigger," Tsaplienko wrote on Facebook on Monday, October 2.

The journalist said that the new pixelated camouflage design in Ukraine was introduced in 2014 and this uniform could only have been smuggled onto the other side.


The Ukrainian serviceman who made the picture has two theories: ether the Russian proxies might be preparing an act of provocation against OSCE monitors or they might plan to terrorize the local population and then put the blame for this on the Ukrainian army.

"As a rule, dress changing games at war do not suggest a happy ending. Everything is possible. Take into account the fact that this has been happening where a car with OSCE monitors was blown up [in April 2017] and where Russian soldier Viktor Ageyev 'got lost' [in June 2017]," he added.

**************

According to the Ukrainian party of the JCCC, despite the school ceasefire the illegal armed formations keep on shelling the villages and towns along the demarcation line using the weapons forbidden by the Minsk agreements.

On October 2, about 10:30 a.m. militants shelled residential houses in Marinka (Donetsk oblast) with grenade launchers and small arms. An observation group of the JCCC is on the scene.

Information about damages and destructions is being investigated.









**********

The ATO HQ press centre reports that on Sunday, October 1, about 10:30 p.m. militants shelled residential houses in Zaitseve using small arms and heavy machineguns.

Fortunately, there are no casualties among citizens.

These actions of the illegal armed formations demonstrate their unwilling to observe the ceasefire and fulfill the Minsk agreements.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/2166951-swedish-military-chief-visits-ao-zone-in-donbas.html

Commander-in-Chief of the Swedish Armed Forces Gen. Micael Byden on Monday paid a visit to the zone of the Anti-Terrorist Operation in eastern Ukraine, accompanied by his Ukrainian counterpart Gen. Viktor Muzhenko, according to the ATO HQ press center.

War 09:20, 03 October 2017 427





"During the official visit to Ukraine of the military delegation of the Kingdom of Sweden and its trip to the ATO zone, the parties discussed the issues of the intensification of the military-political dialogue and clarified prospective directions and effective forms of military cooperation between the armed forces of Ukraine and Sweden," the press center wrote on Facebook.


While familiarizing the Swedish delegation with the security situation in the war zone, Muzhenko drew the attention of his Swedish counterpart to the critical state of civilian infrastructure affected by the attacks of Russian-terrorist forces.


The Chief of Ukraine’s General Staff informed Gen. Byden that the hikes in ceasefire violations by Russian proxies traditionally coincide with the rounds of peace talks in Minsk, which indicates Russia’s continued pressure on the negotiation process.


"The sides also exchanged experience on the issues of reforming and developing the armed forces of both states and strengthening friendly partner relations between Ukraine and Sweden," the press center wrote.

*************
https://www.unian.info/war/2167059-...vdiyivkas-outskirts-for-over-three-hours.html

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 17 times in the past 24 hours, according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters.

War 10:20, 03 October 2017 336

"At the end of the past day, militants increased the number of shellings of the Ukrainian positions in the Donetsk sector. In the evening hours, the Russian-backed mercenaries were firing various types of grenade launchers, heavy machine guns and small arms along the southeastern outskirts of the town of Avdiyivka for more than three hours," reads the report.

In addition, the occupiers opened fire from infantry fighting vehicles twice on the Ukrainian fortified positions near the village of Zaitseve. Moreover, the defenders of the villages of Maiorsk and Nevelske came under fire at night.

In the Luhansk sector, at about 18:00 Kyiv time, the Russian occupation forces used grenade launchers and small arms on the outskirts of the village of Donets. Furthermore, the shelling from an 82mm mortar was recorded near the village of Krymske.

It was relatively calm in the Mariupol sector during the night hours.

************
https://www.unian.info/war/2167289-...d-that-russian-mercenaries-leave-village.html

The OSCE Special Monitoring Mission (SMM) to Ukraine reported that the residents of the village of Pikuzy, controlled by "DPR" militants, demanded the immediate withdrawal of armed men and their weapons from residential areas.

"Residents in Pikuzy gave the SMM a letter – also addressed to the Novoazovsk district administration, the United Nations and the International Committee of the Red Cross – that outlined the difficulties faced by the residents (such as the lack of gas supply) and included a request for the immediate withdrawal of armed men and of weapons from residential areas of the village. The SMM observed two armed men in the village," the OSCE SMM said in an update based on information as of 19:30 local time as of October 1, 2017.

Until the end of 2015, the village was in the gray zone, as stipulated by the Minsk agreements, but the militants occupied it on December 22, 2015.

************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/452470.html

Illegal armed groups have fired twice at the positions of the Ukrainian Armed Forces in Donbas since the beginning of the day on October 3, injuring two Ukrainian servicemen, spokesman for the press center of the anti-terrorist operation (ATO) headquarters Anatoliy Stelmakh has said.

"Our positions have come under fire twice since the beginning of the day. This is the Avdiyivka industrial zone where the enemy used large-caliber machine guns and small arms. At about 01.00, the enemy opened fire from grenade launchers near Hnutove. Our military returned fire from grenade launchers. Two of our servicemen were injured as a result of this confrontation today," he told the 112 Ukraine television channel on Tuesday.

According to him, reports on civilian casualties during yesterday's shelling of residential areas are being specified.

Earlier on Tuesday, a report by the press center of the ATO headquarters said that illegal armed groups had violated the ceasefire 17 times since the beginning of the day, on October 3, and that there were no losses among Ukrainian troops.

*************
Chief of General Staff of the Armed Forces of Ukraine General of the Army of Ukraine Viktor Muzhenko and Supreme Commander of the Swedish Armed Forces General Micael Bydén traveled to east of Ukraine.

The parties focused their discussion on enhancement of military political dialogue and prospects of cooperation, as well as effective forms of military cooperation between the armies of the two countries.

General Muzhenko briefed on situation in east of Ukraine, especially informed about civil infrastructure damaged after attacks and shells launched by militants. He also mentioned the militants intensified shelling on the eve of the Minsk meetings. This fact proves that RF influences the negotiation process.

The parties shared experience on reforms and development of the armies of the two countries and strengthening the partner relations.

































































*********

http://www.mil.gov.ua/en/news/2017/...e-with-weapons-forbidden-by-minsk-agreements/

The Ukrainian party of the JCCC reports that the illegal armed formations keep on shelling the ATO positions using weapons forbidden by the Minsk agreements. On October 2, in the evening, and this morning, October 3, militants attacked the Ukrainian positions near Avdiivka using grenade launchers, as well as heavy machineguns and small arms.

The illegal armed formations also shelled the ATO positions in Luhansk direction with 82 mm mortars which are forbidden by the Minsk agreements.

There are no casualties among the Ukrainian soldiers. All these actions demonstrate the unwilling of the illegal armed formations to observe the ceasefire and fulfill the Minsk agreements.

************
http://www.mil.gov.ua/en/news/2017/...ring-current-threats-from-russian-federation/

“The Ukrainian army undergoes training considering current challenges, including from the RF Zapad-2017 exercise held in Belorussia.”

Chief of General Staff of the Armed Forces of Ukraine General of the Army of Ukraine Viktor Muzhenko stressed it giving lecture at the National Ivan Chernyakhivskyi Defence University.

“On September 12-15, we conducted strategic command and staff exercise, as well as a range of other activities related to threats from the RF Zapad-2017 exercise. We have completed a full cycle of operations planning of forces (troops) deployment,” General Muzhenko informed.

According to the Chief of General Staff, the about 7,000 reservists underwent training, and battalions of territorial defence had 10 day drills in September.

“All these activities ensured the appropriate level of training of the Ukrainian army to respond to evolving military strategic situation around Ukraine,” General Muzhenko underscored.

PA Office of the Armed Forces of Ukraine


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/2168899-...d-school-ceasefire-in-donbas-photo-video.html

"According to an updated report, militants launched nearly 20 rockets at about 16:00 local time [on Tuesday, October 3], aiming at our defenders," the ATO HQ said on Facebook on Tuesday. The attack was recorded near the village of Hnutove in the Mariupol sector in Donetsk region. Local farmers' fields caught fire after the shelling. "The fire approaching the houses has been extinguished," it said.


An hour later, the enemy lobbed five more Grad rockets into areas where ATO forces were stationed outside the village of Shyrokyne in the same sector.

"And about 18:00 local time, illegal armed forces attacked positions of the Armed Forces of Ukraine near the village of Talakivka (38 rounds)," it said. No casualties have been reported, according to preliminary information. 

Ukrainian members of the Joint Center for Control and Coordination (JCCC) on the settlement of the Donbas crisis have earlier reported that the Russian hybrid military forces continue shelling Ukrainian positions in Donbas, using weapons banned by the Minsk peace agreements.

************


https://www.unian.info/society/2170694-russia-confirms-detention-of-two-ukrainian-border-guards.html

*First Deputy Chairman of the State Border Service of Ukraine Vasyl Servatiuk has said that the Russian side has confirmed the detention of two Ukrainian border guards, according to an UNIAN correspondent. *

It was found out on Wednesday, October 4, that two border guards were missing at their workplace, and an investigation established that their car was at the state border line with Russia, he said.


Servatiuk said the Ukrainian side had made a request to the Russian border guards, and "the Russian side informed that they had detained two Ukrainian citizens who claimed they were servicemen of the State Border Service of Ukraine."


In addition, he said that the Russian side asked to provide documents confirming this information, and "a meeting of border services' representatives is scheduled to be held tomorrow [October 5], as a result of which we expect that the Ukrainian border guards will be returned home, and the investigation should establish the reason how they had been detained in Russian territory."

************
https://www.unian.info/war/2169149-donbas-militants-again-use-grads-1-wia-in-last-day.html

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 22 times in the past 24 hours, with one Ukrainian soldier reported as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters.

In the Mariupol sector, the enemy was firing a 122mm Grad-P portable rocket launcher, rocket-propelled grenade launchers and a heavy machine gun on the Ukrainian positions near the village of Shyrokyne for one hour in the afternoon. 

Later, the militants used an 82mm mortar there. Furthermore, starting from 18:00 Kyiv time, the enemy was firing a Grad MLR system on the Ukrainian fortified positions near the village of Talakivka, having launched 38 rockets. Militants also used 120mm mortars twice firing on the residential sector of the village of Vodiane.


Furthermore, starting from 18:00 Kyiv time, the enemy was firing a Grad MLR system on the Ukrainian fortified positions near the village of Talakivka, having launched 38 rockets. Militants also used 120mm mortars twice firing on the residential sector of the village of Vodiane.


In the Donetsk sector, the Ukrainian fortified positions near the town of Avdiyivka and the village of Nevelske came under fire from grenade launchers and heavy machine guns twice. The invaders shelled the Ukrainian positions near Butivka coal mine, and the villages of Zaitseve and Maiorsk.

In the Luhansk sector, the Ukrainian positions near the village of Triokhizbenka were attacked four times with the use of a grenade launcher and small arms. The Ukrainian military had to fire back, but one Ukrainian soldier was wounded.

************
https://www.unian.info/world/2169869-russia-targets-nato-soldiers-smartphones-wsj.html

Troops, officers and government officials of North Atlantic Treaty Organization member countries said Russia has carried out a campaign to compromise soldiers' smartphones. The aim, they say, is to gain operational information, gauge troop strength and intimidate soldiers, according to WSJ. 

U.S. and other Western officials said they have no doubt Russia is behind the campaign. They said its nature suggests state-level coordination, and added that the equipment used, such as sophisticated drones equipped with surveillance electronics, is beyond the reach of most civilians.

The campaign has targeted the contingent of 4,000 NATO troops deployed this year to Poland and the Baltic states to protect the alliance's European border with Russia, as tensions with Moscow are on the rise, Western military officials said.

Targets are soldiers like U.S. Army Lt. Col. Christopher L'Heureux, who took over as commander of a NATO base in Poland in July. Soon after, he said he returned to his truck from shooting drills to find his personal iPhone had been hacked and reported lost. The hacker was attempting to breach a second layer of password protection through a Russian IP address, he said.

"It had a little Apple map, and in the center of the map was Moscow," said Col. L'Heureux, stationed not far from a major Russian military base. "It said, 'Somebody is trying to access your iPhone'." 

Col. L'Heureux said at least six soldiers he commands have had phones or Facebook accounts hacked. He said he suspects the incidents were meant as a message that Russian intelligence forces were tracking him, could crack his passwords and wanted to intimidate his soldiers.

Some Western officials said that in a crisis, compromised cellphones could be used to slow NATO's response to Russian military action if, for example, the personal cellphone of a commander was used to send out fake instructions. While such communications via private device ought to be disregarded, it could sow confusion, they said.

And if a compromised phone were brought into a secure area such as a military command post, it could be used to collect sensitive information. 

A probe indicated Russia had used a portable telephone antenna to gain access to phones in the area of an Estonian base. The device apparently grabbed data sent from mobile phones and erased information on them.

Information gleaned from personal communication, contact lists and social-networking sites has been used in encounters that indicate a goal of harassment or intimidation, according to Western officials.

In Latvia, a U.S. soldier standing in line for a sports event was approached by a person who casually dropped details of the soldier’s life, including information about family members, said a person close to NATO. A similar incident happened to a U.S. soldier on a train in Poland, that person said. Both encounters were believed to have been with Russian agents.

"Russia has always sought to target NATO servicemen for intelligence exploitation," said Keir Giles, an associate fellow at Chatham House's Russia and Eurasia Program. "But such a campaign of harassment and intimidation is unprecedented in recent times."

**********
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/452856.html

Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko has proposed that Verkhovna Rada should allow the Ukrainian Armed Forces and military hardware to be used in peacetime in order to protect the country's sovereignty, under a bill registered at the Verkhovna Rada on October 4.

"Military commands, formations, and units of the Ukrainian Armed Forces may be called up in peacetime in accordance with the law to implement measures as envisaged by the Ukrainian law on the state policy to ensure Ukraine's national sovereignty over the temporarily occupied areas of Donetsk and Luhansk regions," the bill says.

The armed forces involved in the implementation of such measures should be allowed to use weapons and military hardware, according to the bill.

*************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/452793.html


The management of forces and assets of the Ukrainian Armed Forces and all other agencies that ensure national security and defense, as well as deterrence and rebuffing of the Russian armed aggression, will be entrusted to the Joint Operational Headquarters.

"The Joint Operational Headquarters of the Armed Forces of Ukraine will be in charge of the forces and assets of the Armed Forces of Ukraine, other military formations, the Ministry of Internal Affairs of Ukraine, the National Police of Ukraine, the central executive agency which implements the state policy in the field of civil protection, government agencies which are involved in the implementation of measures to ensure national security and defense, deterrence and rebuffing of the Russian armed aggression in Donetsk and Luhansk regions," the text of the presidential bill on the specifics of the state policy on insuring the state sovereignty of Ukraine over the temporarily occupied territories in Donetsk and Luhansk regions published on the parliament's website on Wednesday.

***************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/452661.html


Ukraine's President Petro Poroshenko signed decree No. 304/2017 on the implementation of the decision of the National Security and Defense Council of Ukraine (NSDC) on Tuesday, September 3, approved on September 13, 2017 on military-technical cooperation of Ukraine with individual states, the presidential website has reported.

"To bring into effect the decision of the National Security and Defense Council of Ukraine dated September 13, 2017 "On Amendments to the Decision of the National Security and Defense Council of Ukraine dated August 28, 2015 "On Military-Technical Cooperation of Ukraine with Individual States" (attached, secretly), the first paragraph of the document reads.

The decree came into force on the day of its publication. Control over its implementation is entrusted to acting Secretary of the National Security and Defense Council Oleksandr Turchynov.

************
http://www.mil.gov.ua/en/news/2017/10/04/ukrainian-party-of-jccc-militants-use-uavs/

The illegal armed formations use UAVs in violation of the Minsk agreements.

On October 03, there were recorded 5 flights of the enemy’s UAVs.

Militants use these UAVs for reconnaissance of Ukrainian positions in east of Ukraine and military facilities in other regions of Ukraine.

These facts demonstrate the provocative actions of the illegal armed formations to escalate the conflict in east of Ukraine.


----------



## Hindustani78

Memorial to Heavenly Hundred Heroes in Donbas































https://www.unian.info/war/2169149-donbas-militants-again-use-grads-1-wia-in-last-day.html

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 22 times in the past 24 hours, with one Ukrainian soldier reported as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

In the Mariupol sector, the enemy was firing a 122mm Grad-P portable rocket launcher, rocket-propelled grenade launchers and a heavy machine gun on the Ukrainian positions near the village of Shyrokyne for one hour in the afternoon.

Later, the militants used an 82mm mortar there. Furthermore, starting from 18:00 Kyiv time, the enemy was firing a Grad MLR system on the Ukrainian fortified positions near the village of Talakivka, having launched 38 rockets. Militants also used 120mm mortars twice firing on the residential sector of the village of Vodiane.

In the Donetsk sector, the Ukrainian fortified positions near the town of Avdiyivka and the village of Nevelske came under fire from grenade launchers and heavy machine guns twice. The invaders shelled the Ukrainian positions near Butivka coal mine, and the villages of Zaitseve and Maiorsk.

In the Luhansk sector, the Ukrainian positions near the village of Triokhizbenka were attacked four times with the use of a grenade launcher and small arms. The Ukrainian military had to fire back, but one Ukrainian soldier was wounded.

*************
10:20, 05 October 2017

https://www.unian.info/war/2171154-ukraine-reports-2-wias-amid-19-enemy-attacks-in-last-day.html

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 19 times in the past 24 hours, with two Ukrainian soldiers reported as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

In the Donetsk sector, the enemy fired grenade launchers and small arms twice on the Ukrainian positions near the town of Avdiyivka. The occupiers used the same types of weapons near the village of Nevelske. At about 20:00 Kyiv time, one Ukrainian soldier was wounded in a grenade shelling near the village of Novoselivka Druha.

In the Luhansk sector, Russian occupation forces opened fire from 82mm mortars twice on the Ukrainian positions near the village of Krymske, where they also used grenade launchers and heavy machine guns.

A skirmish was reported near the town of Krasnohorivka in the Mariupol sector, resulting in one Ukrainian soldier suffering a shrapnel wound.

In addition, the Ukrainian fortified positions near the village of Vodiane came under enemy fire from heavy machine guns and small arms in the evening.

***********
05 October 2017 

The OSCE Special Monitoring Mission (SMM) to Ukraine has reported 26 tanks were spotted in the Russian-occupied areas outside the city of Donetsk in eastern Ukraine. 

https://www.unian.info/war/2173139-...n-russian-occupied-areas-outside-donetsk.html

"Beyond the withdrawal lines but outside designated storage sites in non-government-controlled areas an SMM mini UAV spotted one stationary self-propelled mortar (2S9 Nona-S, 120mm) and 11 tanks (T-64B) in an area west of Manuilivka (65km east of Donetsk) and 15 tanks (T-64B) south-east of Ternove (57km east of Donetsk)," the OSCE SMM said in an update on October 5 based on information received as of 19:30 local time on October 4, 2017.

What is more, in violation of the respective withdrawal lines in non-government-controlled areas, an SMM mini unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) spotted three self-propelled howitzers (2S1 Gvozdika, 122mm) south-east of Ternove on October 3. 

The SMM said its personnel observed fewer weapons at this location on October 3 compared with the last observation on September 20.

************

Chief of the General Staff of Ukraine’s Armed Forces Gen. Viktor Muzhenko doubts that Ukrainian society is ready for a forceful solution to the Donbas issue, Ukrainska Pravda reports. 

https://www.unian.info/war/2173319-...casualties-in-10-days-chief-of-gen-staff.html

At the same time, he added that during the exercises, special techniques are used to estimate losses. According to the chief of the General Staff, in a ten-day operation, also employing the air force, Ukraine could see casualties of some 10,000-12,000 troops, of whom 3,000 would be killed in action.

Talking about possible civilian casualties, the official has noted that the estimates put 10,000 civilian victims per 2,300 troops killed in action. 

At the same time, Muzhenko said that according to the calculations made during the drills and taking into account possible forces on both the Ukrainian and Russian sides, the Ukrainian army is resilient enough to react adequately to a possible incursion not only in the east of Ukraine but also along the entire section of border with Russia. 

Speaking about the possibility of introducing a peacekeeping mission to Ukraine, he recalled that it is practically impossible to implement the idea via the UN Security Council because Russia would definitely veto the move.


Russia, the official said, would not agree to the NATO mandate, while Ukraine will defy the CSTO mandate. At the same time, according to Muzhenko, both the U.S. and Canada are ready to deploy their peacekeeping contingent to Ukraine, but it is not clear whether Russia ever agrees to this. According to his estimates, the peacekeeping force could amount to several thousand troops.


**************

06 October 2017

https://www.unian.info/war/2173409-...4-times-in-last-day-employ-heavy-weapons.html

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 24 times over the past 24 hours, according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 


Just as in the previous several days, the enemy was most active in the Donetsk sector. In the evening hours and overnight, militants fired heavy machine guns and grenade launchers twice on the Ukrainian positions near the town of Avdiyivka, and the villages of Maiorsk and Opytne. The occupiers also used the same types of weapons near Butivka coal mine. Furthermore, they opened fire from infantry fighting vehicles near the village of Zaitseve.

In the Luhansk sector, the Russian occupation forces fired 82mm mortars twice on the defenders of the village of Lobacheve. The Ukrainian fortified positions near the villages of Stanytsia Luhanska, Valuiske and Krymske came under fire from anti-tank grenade launchers and small arms.

In the Mariupol sector, the Ukrainian positions near the villages of Shyrokyne, Pavlopil and Vodiane were attacked with grenade launchers and heavy machine guns. In addition to this weapon, the enemy also used infantry fighting vehicles near the village of Berezove.
*******

07 October 2017

https://www.unian.info/war/2175629-ukraine-reports-1-wia-amid-nine-enemy-attacks-in-last-day.html

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas nine times in the past 24 hours, with one Ukrainian soldier reported as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 


The enemy reduced activity at the end of the past day. "After 18:00 Kyiv time, the militants did not use mortars and other heavy weapons, and the fire confrontation of our troops with the occupiers took place only near several settlements," the headquarters said.

In the evening, the Russian occupation forces were firing automatic grenade launchers and heavy machine guns for several hours on the Ukrainian positions near the town of Avdiyivka.

***********

07 October 2017

https://www.unian.info/war/2175719-ukraine-border-guards-69-officers-killed-since-ato.html

First Deputy Chairman of the State Border Guard Service of Ukraine Vasyl Servatiuk has said that 69 border guards were killed since the beginning of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) in the east of Ukraine, according to the press service of the Ministry of Internal Affairs. 


The war took the lives of 69 border guards, 428 border guards were wounded, resulting in 35 border guards lost or partially lost their working capacity. Another five servicemen have gone missing," Servatiuk said on Friday during a meeting with the border guards who were injured while performing tasks in the ATO zone.

He also awarded 30 border guards with the Order of the President of Ukraine "For participation in the Anti-Terrorist Operation." 

Servatiuk also said that 250 border guards had been awarded since 2014.


***********

08 October 2017 

https://www.unian.info/war/2176546-...n-donbas-one-wounded-solider-in-last-day.html

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian troops in the Anti-Terrorist Operation zone 19 times in the past day, October 7, as a result of which one Ukrainian soldier was wounded, according to the press center of the ATO Headquarters. 


"The situation in the ATO zone escalated by the end of the day yesterday. If during daytime the number of enemy fire provocations was minimum, then the Russian occupation forces intensified attacks in all sectors after 18:00 local time," the ATO HQ said in an update on Sunday, October 8.

The Ukrainian troops had to fire back 11 times when there was a threat to their life, the ATO HQ wrote.


In the evening, militants had been shelling Ukrainian troops stationed on the southeastern outskirts of the town of Avdiyivka for several hours, using various types of grenade launchers, machine guns and small arms. The fortifications of Ukrainian troops near the villages of Mayorsk and Zaitseve also came under fire. One Ukrainian serviceman was wounded amid a grenade attack on areas near the village of Pisky at about 19:00 local time.

In the Mariupol sector, Russian-backed mercenaries used grenade launchers and large-caliber machine guns to shell Ukrainian positions outside the villages of Vodiane, Hnutove, and Starohnativka. At about 21:00 local time, they lobbed five 82mm mortar shells into areas close to the village of Talakivka. The number of provocations in the Luhansk sector, where the situation was relatively calm before, increased on October 7. 

In particular, militants opened fire twice from different types of grenade launchers on Ukrainian strongholds near the village of Triokhizbenka in the evening. And about 23:00 local time, this village came under 82mm mortar fire. The enemy also mounted two attacks on areas near the village of Krymske at the end of the day.

***********

Ukrainian civil volunteer and activist Yuriy Mysyagin claims that an enemy reconnaissance group has been destroyed at the Svitlodarska Duha bulge in Donbas. 

https://www.unian.info/war/2182146-...oup-destroyed-at-svitlodarska-duha-bulge.html

"Last night, our observers spotted an enemy subversive and reconnaissance group, consisting of three men, near one of our advanced positions," Mysyagin wrote on Facebook on Tuesday, October 10.

"It was not difficult for 'a certain third force' to eliminate the first of them, and after the other two were trying to evacuate the body of the deceased, the 'third force' killed them," he added. 

Mysyagin said that the enemy removed the bodies at night and sent them to the morgue.

Russia's hybrid military forces systematically attempt to arrange provocations at the Svitlodarska Duha bulge, sources said. 

************
https://www.unian.info/war/2181721-ukraine-reports-15-enemy-attacks-4-wias-in-last-day.html

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 15 times in the past 24 hours, as a result of which four Ukrainian soldiers were reported wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

From 16:00 and almost to 19:00 Kyiv time, the Ukrainian fortified positions near the village of Novo-Oleksandrivka were attacked four times, the enemy used various types of grenade launchers, heavy machine guns and small arms. "Our military fired back from infantry weapons.

One Ukrainian soldier was wounded in that fighting at about 18:00 Kyiv time. In addition, the defenders of the village of Triokhizbenka came under enemy fire in the evening," the ATO HQ said.

In the Donetsk sector, the number of fire provocations somewhat decreased. At about 18:00 Kyiv time, another Ukrainian soldier was wounded in an attack on the Ukrainian positions by an infantry fighting vehicle near the village of Zaitseve. A heavy machine gun was also used. Moreover, the enemy used a machine gun near the village of Maiorsk at night.

In the Mariupol sector, two defenders of the village of Shyrokyne were wounded amid shelling of the Ukrainian fortified positions in the afternoon. In the evening, the occupiers opened fire from anti-tank grenade launchers and heavy machine guns near the villages of Starohnativka and Talakivka.

************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/454278.html
Ukrainian Security Service employees have detained two Ukrainian citizens planning a series of terrorist attacks against civilians, Security Service chief Vasyl Hrytsak said.

"The Security Service's main directorate for Donetsk and Luhansk regions has detained two citizens of Ukraine who were plotting a terrorist attack in Mariupol on orders from the 'DPR'," Hrytsak said at a news briefing in Kyiv.

The Security Service thus prevented a number of attacks, Hrytsak said. The first target was to be the Mariupol railway station, and passengers of a Mariupol-Kyiv train were to be its victims, he said.


----------



## Hindustani78

**********
http://www.mil.gov.ua/en/news/2017/...al-ukraine-(update)-as-of-morning-october-10/
About 900 troops and 81 vehicles assist Kalynivka explosions relief efforts. 38 EOD teams have already cleaned 15,101 ha of the depot technical area.

More than 150 tons of munitions were transported to other military units; as well 15 tons are ready to be transported.

Moreover, CIMICofficersconductoperationsto assistcivilianrespondersmitigatingpropertydamage.

People living in military town have come back to everyday life; social infrastructure is available as usual.

*PA Office of the Armed Forces of Ukraine *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/2183851-...wia-amid-41-militant-attacks-in-last-day.html

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 41 times in the past 24 hours, with one Ukrainian soldier reported as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

War 10:40, 12 October 2017 178 

"After 18:00 Kyiv time, the enemy used grenade launchers, heavy machine guns and small arms twice against the Ukrainian fortified positions near the town of Avdiyivka, the village of Maiorsk, and Butivka coal mine. The Ukrainian defenders of the village of Pisky were attacked from machine guns and small arms four times. One Ukrainian soldier was wounded as a result of one of such attacks at about 18:00 Kyiv time. In addition, the Russian-backed occupiers used machine guns near the villages of Zaitseve and Nevelske at the end of the day," the report says.

In the Mariupol sector, the militants fired 82mm mortars and various types of grenade launchers on the Ukrainian fortified positions near the town of Maryinka, and the villages of Vodiane and Shyrokyne in the evening hours. Moreover, the enemy opened fire from infantry fighting vehicles twice near the village of Novotroyitske. 

The situation also remained tense in the Luhansk sector. The invaders attacked the defenders of the village of Krymske twice with a tank, 82mm mortars, and anti-tank grenade launchers. Furthermore, the Ukrainian fortified positions near the village of Novo-Oleksandrivka came under enemy fire from infantry weapons twice overnight.

"In general, the illegal armed groups have violated the ceasefire 41 times over the past day. The ATO forces fired back 28 times, using the whole range of non-banned weapons. As a result of the hostilities, one Ukrainian soldier suffered a gun wound. He is at a military hospital at the moment. His condition is satisfactory. Enemy losses are being clarified," the ATO HQ said.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ukrainian volunteers' quadcopters for military reconnaissance

































Ukraine de-miners on duty near Avdiyivka in Donbas






























https://www.unian.info/war/2186056-ukraine-reports-1-wia-amid-22-militant-attacks-in-last-day.html

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 22 times in the past 24 hours, with one Ukrainian soldier reported as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 


According to an update, the enemy continued to concentrate fire activity in the Donetsk sector, using mortars and all types of infantry weapons.

In the evening, the Russian occupation forces had been shelling the Ukrainian fortified positions near the Avdiyivka industrial zone for several hours, using grenade launchers, heavy machine guns and small arms. At about 19:00 Kyiv time, the enemy launched six 82mm shells, aiming at the defenders of the village of Verkhniotoretske. In addition, the mercenaries opened fire from cannons of infantry fighting vehicles and machine guns near the village of Luhanske. Small arms were also used near the village of Kamianka at night.


In the Mariupol sector, the Ukrainian defenders of the village of Vodiane came under fire from heavy machine guns and an automatic grenade launcher twice. The Ukrainian fortified positions near the village of Starohnativka were also attacked twice with the use of machine guns. 

Moreover, the enemy used an anti-tank grenade launcher near the village of Pavlopil. The situation was rather calm in the Luhansk sector in the evening. Only at about 18:00 Kyiv time, the occupiers started firing a machine gun at the Ukrainian fortified positions near the village of Novo-Oleksandrivka.
*************

https://www.unian.info/war/2186256-russian-proxies-lose-six-fighters-within-week-ukrainian-ngo.html

The Russian occupation forces lost six people in Donbas on October 3-10, according to Information Resistance, a Ukrainian non-governmental project on information security. 


The confirmed losses of the occupiers include one militant of the 1st Army Corps of the 9th separate assault mechanized regiment of marine infantry (Novoazovsk), one militant of the 3rd separate motorized rifle brigade (Horlivka), one militant of the 5th separate motorized rifle brigade (Makiyivka), and one militant of the 11th separate motorized rifle regiment (Makiyivka).


In addition, the 6th separate motorized rifle regiment (Kadiyivka) of the 2nd Army Corps lost two fighters within a week. As UNIAN reported earlier, Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 22 times in the past 24 hours, with one Ukrainian soldier reported as wounded in action (WIA).
*************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/454776.html

Donbas has seen over 313,000 attacks, mostly from heavy weapons that remain on the contact line, since the beginning of this year, Alexander Hug, the Principal Deputy Chief Monitor of the OSCE Special Monitoring Mission (SMM) to Donbas, said from the Donetsk region during a press briefing on Skype on Friday.

There seem to be two parts of Donbas, Hug said. One of those parts is honoring the truce, the sides have agreed to clear or at least mark mines, observers have access to every area, and security is ensured, while in the other part of Donbas, observers have seen 313,332 ceasefire breaches since the beginning of this year, including about 200,000 breaches by means of heavy weapons stationed in prohibited areas, Hug said.

Observers have recorded about 3,500 cases of the unlawful deployment of heavy weapons by the two sides since January of this year.

The hostilities have inflicted 398 civilian casualties, including 327 injuries, since the beginning of the year, Hug said.

*************

On the eve of the Day of Defender of Ukraine, during official ceremonies in the Ministry of Defence in Kyiv, 9 commanders of brigades, 10 commanders of battalions, 15 commanders of companies and 20 commanders of platoons were awarded with medals and cash rewards amounting to UAH 30,000.

“Today, very dedicated, courage combat officers from military units which are accomplishing tasks or accomplished tasks in east of Ukraine are here. The success of combat operations depend on them”, the Minister stressed, “You learnt to act swiftly understanding responsibility for taken decisions. The commander (leader) role has increased”.

General Poltorak thanked commanders of 54th, 58th, 14th and 59th brigades.

“Your units were formed and manned in combat conditions within limited time. You coped with these tasks. Thank you for your dedication”, the Minister said.

http://www.mil.gov.ua/en/news/2017/...tions-keep-on-targeting-peaceful-settlements/

The Ukrainian party of JCCC reports that the illegal armed formations keep on targeting peaceful settlements and infrastructure facilities in east of Ukraine despite school ceasefire.

Today, an enemy’s sniper has targeted Marinka checkpoint. One Ukrainian border guard was wounded. Fortunately there are no casualties among civilians.

A monitoring group of the Ukrainian party of the JCCC works on the scene. The damage information is being updated.

_Press Centre of the ATO HQ_


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/2188229-russian-proxies-attack-ukraine-21-times-1-wia-in-last-day.html

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 21 times in the past 24 hours, with one Ukrainian soldier reported as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 






In the Donetsk sector, the militants had been shelling the Ukrainian positions near the town of Avdiyivka for one hour in the evening, using grenade launchers, heavy machine guns and small arms. At night, the Ukrainian positions near the villages of Maiorsk and Pisky came under machine gun fire. In addition, the enemy opened fire from infantry fighting vehicles near the village of Zaitseve.


In the Luhansk sector, the occupiers fired 82mm mortars, grenade launchers and machine guns twice on the defenders of the village of Novo-Oleksandrivka at the end of the day. The Ukrainian military fired back. Unfortunately, one Ukrainian soldier was wounded in that fighting at about 18:00 Kyiv time. Furthermore, the Russian-backed mercenaries used 82mm mortars near the village of Krymske in the evening. Anti-tank grenade launchers and small arms were also used near the villages of Stanytsia Luhanska and Valuiske.


In the Mariupol sector, the Ukrainian fortified positions near the villages of Shyrokyne, Hnutove and Vodiane were attacked with light infantry weapons.

**************


----------



## Hindustani78

Today, October 14, is the Day of Ukraine's Defender. 

https://www.unian.info/society/2188201-ukraine-celebrating-defender-day-video.html

The national holiday was set by decree of President Petro Poroshenko of October 14, 2014. The choice of the date for the holiday was predetermined by the historical tradition of honoring the Ukrainian troops for the Christian holiday of Protection of Virgin Mary. October 14 is also the date of the establishment of UPA [Ukrainian Insurgent Army] and the Day of Ukrainian Cossacks.


Today the Ukrainian army amounts to 250,000 people. Some 26,000 contracts on military service have been concluded from the beginning of 2017. Over 20,000 women serve in the Ukrainian army. This is 8.5% of the total number of servicemen of the Armed Forces of Ukraine. 

This autumn, 10,500 young men will be recruited into the army. In 2017, Ukraine's army entered the top 30 best armies in the world.

*********

For exceptional courage and heroism, President Petro Poroshenko conferred the title “Hero of Ukraine” with the “Golden Star” order to intelligence man Oleksandr Kapush who was killed defending Ukraine’s sovereignty and territorial integrity in the battles with the Russian aggressor. The Head of State handed the award to the parents of the defender Liudmyla Kniazivna and Vasyl Ivanovych.

“The feat of Oleksandr will remain forever in the people’s memory and become a symbol of unbroken morale of the Ukrainian defenders,” the President emphasized.

Press Service of the President of Ukraine





**********


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/2189959-ukraine-says-2-wounded-in-ato-zone-in-past-24-hours.html
At the end of the past day, the situation in the area of the Anti-Terrorist Operation remained tense, according to the ATO press center.

In general, over the past day, illegal armed groups violated the ceasefire 16 times, while two Ukrainian troops were wounded in action, the ATO press center wrote on Facebook.

After 18:00 Kyiv time, Russian-occupation forces continued shelling the Ukrainian positions, using mainly light infantry weapons.

"In the Donetsk direction, militants hit the fortified positions of the Ukrainian forces three times from small arms and large-caliber machine guns on the outskirts of Avdiyivka. Ukraine’s positions near Kamenka also came under the enemy fire from small arms. On the Prymorske line, the enemy fired twice at our strongpoints near Talakivka. About 23:00, one of our troops was injured by enemy fire," the report said.

In the evening hours, the Luhansk line remained silent.

It is noted that in response, the Armed Forces of Ukraine returned fire 11 times repelling the attacks.

Earlier at the Maryinka checkpoint, an enemy sniper wounded a Ukrainian border guard.

************




On the Day of the Defender of Ukraine, President Petro Poroshenko and his wife Maryna Poroshenko prayed for the Ukrainian warriors.

The prayer was conducted by Patriarch of Kyiv and All Rus-Ukraine, Primate of the Ukrainian Orthodox Church Filaret.

The attendees prayed for peace in Ukraine and protection for the Ukrainian military. The presidential couple installed candles.

The prayer was also attended by Minister of Defense Stepan Poltorak, NSDC Secretary Oleksandr Turchynov, Head of the National Guard Yuriy Allerov, Head of the Security Service Vasyl Hrytsak, Head of the State Border Service Petro Tsyhykal, heads of other military structures, Head of the Presidential Administration Ihor Rainin and his deputies.



Press Service of the President of Ukraine

************
http://www.mil.gov.ua/en/news/2017/...our-warriors-made-ukraine-unbroken-and-proud/
President Petro Poroshenko took part in the ceremony of taking oath by the graduates of Ivan Bohun Military Lyceum of Kyiv. The Head of State congratulated everyone on the Day of the Defender of Ukraine.

“When I look into the eyes of our warriors — on the frontline, on the parade, in the training area, during the Invictus Games — I feel that we are becoming stronger day by day. These men have made Ukraine unbroken and proud,” the Head of State noted.

The President reminded that three years ago, when Russia annexed Crimea, occupied part of Donbas and held diversified hybrid war against Ukraine, the Ukrainian calendar still had a holiday from the military-historic calendar of the country-aggressor. That is why, the Head of State signed a Decree to celebrate October 14 as the Day of the Defender of Ukraine. Then, the Verkhovna Rada has also made this new holiday a day off.

“This holiday is not only historic. It is topical, like no other. It is directly related to modern heroes: warriors, volunteers, medics, workers of defense enterprises,” Petro Poroshenko said.

According to him, the ceremony of taking oath by the lyceum students on October 14 has become a tradition. Among the students of the lyceum — 147 children of combatants.

The President noted that hundreds of commanders-graduates of the lyceum had received profound knowledge of modern approaches to the armed struggle, demonstrated high level of professionalism and skills.

The President emphasizes that today, lyceum students are joining this knightly order of Ukrainian soldiers. The Head of State noted that the young men chose a hard path of a man in uniform, the path of the defender of Ukraine: the military, border guard, intelligence officer, and years of exhausting training are ahead of them. He stresses that the state will not spare the effort to prepare lyceum students for the defense of the Homeland, as it is for them to build and defend an independent state of the 21st century.

“I have no doubt that among these grown-up teens are future officers and generals, ambassadors and ministers. Maybe, the future President. And, maybe, even the future NATO Secretary-General, as Ukraine will definitely become a member of the Alliance,” the President emphasized.

Petro Poroshenko also stressed that the memory of the Ukrainian fallen heroes would always remain in the heart of each of us. “We will not forget their feat,” the President said. The attendees honored all fallen heroes with a moment of silence.

Press Service of the President of Ukraine

***********

President Petro Poroshenko handed certificates for military equipment and weaponry to the AFU. The overall number of items exceeded 200.

“War has proved that one can win only uniting high morale, nationwide support and advanced weapons,” the President noted in the course of the working visit to Zhytomyr region on the Day of the Defender of Ukraine.

The Head of State reminded the conditions of the AFU in 2014, when the defense industry provided batches of weaponry that was enough only for a platoon. Today, the number of provided tanks will be enough for the whole tank brigade, as stated by Petro Poroshenko.

“The Ukrainian army will become stronger with this batch of more than 200 items of armored vehicles, artillery, aircrafts, anti-aircraft missile systems and other engineering samples,” the President said.

In general, in 2017, the AFU received 1300 items of weaponry and military equipment, more than 22 thousand of missiles and ammunition. “By the end of the year, troops will have received over a thousand units of armament and military equipment more,” Petro Poroshenko told. According to him, the increase in the AFU funding played a crucial role in the weaponry upgrade.

“In 2017, 64.5 billion hryvnias were allocated for the AFU. The draft state budget for 2018 plans to allocate almost 84 billion,” Petro Poroshenko informed. He added that the ratio is maintained so that at least 5% of GDP is allocated to the defense and security sector.

The President also emphasized that some of the equipment provided for the AFU today will be allocated to the reserve: “We are forming the reserve. We already have much more opportunities to quickly build up our combat capability”.

Press Service of the president of Ukraine


----------



## Hindustani78

President Petro Poroshenko examined the course of combat training of the AFU in the training center of Zhytomyr region.

The Head of State congratulated the military on a successful performance of the tasks. “The whole country saw your skills. This is already one of the most powerful armies on the continent. Well-trained, armed, with a unique combat experience. It demonstrates that we have something to defend the Ukrainian land,” the President said.

Petro Poroshenko said that the military equipment transferred today will be thoroughly inspected and tested. After that, part will be sent to the ATO area, the other one will be allocated to the reserve. The Head of State also noted the effectiveness of the equipment brought back from the ATO area and involved in the training.

“In the most difficult times in 2014-2016, you had the most difficult task — to stop the fully armed aggressor. And you honestly did it. That is why people today in Ukraine most of all pay tribute to the defenders of the Homeland,” the President said, congratulating the military on their holiday.

Press Service of the President of Ukraine


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/2191054-...ukraine-troops-2-kias-2-wias-in-last-day.html
Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 36 times in the past 24 hours, with two Ukrainian soldiers reported as killed in action (KIA) and another two as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

In the evening hours, militants had been shelling our positions near Butivka coal mine twice for several hours, using grenade launchers and machine guns. The Ukrainian soldiers fired back. One Ukrainian soldier was wounded in that fighting. And at about 18:00 Kyiv time, one our defender was killed as a result of an enemy attack near the village of Kamianka. In addition, one Ukrainian soldier was killed near the village of Nevelske yesterday while stepping on an unknown explosive device," the report says. 

In the Mariupol sector, the Russian-backed mercenaries used grenade launchers and machine guns three times, as well as 82mm mortars once against the Ukrainian fortified positions near the village of Vodiane. At about18:00 Kyiv time, they used a 120mm mortar near the village of Pavlopil. Another soldier was wounded during this shelling. Moreover, the enemy opened fire from infantry fighting vehicles on the Ukrainian positions near the village of Novotroyitske at midnight.

In the Luhansk sector, the invaders used small arms near the village of Novo-Oleksandrivka and the town of Popasna, as well as anti-tank grenade launchers and machine guns near the villages of Stanytsia Luhanska and Valuiske.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/2195604-wagner-mercenaries-putins-private-army-in-donbas-media.html

The Security Service of Ukraine (SBU) recently unveiled a sensational report – the operation in Crimea, the shooting down of an IL-76 above Luhansk Airport, and the capture of Debaltseve, a crucial railway hub that Russian-separatist forces wrestled from the Ukrainian army in the winter of 2015 – were all done with the participation of a Russian Private Military Company called Wagner. Wagner is President Putin's private army, used in places where no laws exist, according to Euromaidan Press. 






Special Forces Colonel Dmytro Utkin – call-sign "Wagner" – is the commander of the mercenary company. In 2016 a photo briefly emerged on the internet in which Utkin appeared together with Russian President Vladimir Putin. All who saw it treated it like proof that Putin has a state army, and his own private army. An army for all circumstances – even a sudden palace rebellion, Euromaidan Press reported.

Russian journalist Denys Korotkov since 2013 has reported on the Wagner private army, gradually gathering together the terrible truth. Mercenaries in Ukraine were paid 120,000 rubles per month (approximately $2,000 USD). In Syria, Wagner operatives are paid double that. Denys first unveiled personal applications of Wagner operatives, stating that he had nearly 2,000 of such documents. After publishing his investigation on the Saint Petersburg site "Fontanka," the journalist's address and other personal information appeared online. He received threats.

On October 7, chief of the Security Service of Ukraine Vasyl Hrytsak unveiled a sensational investigation into the part Wagner played in the majority of Russian military operations on Ukrainian soil from 2014 to 2015, beginning with the occupation of Crimea. The Wagner company, according to the information provided by the SBU and published by Russian journalists, consists of between 2,000 and 5,000 well-trained professional soldiers, as well as tanks, howitzers, and Multiple Launch Rocket Systems. They train in a special, secret training ground in Rostov Oblast. According to Russian journalists, Dmytro Utkin answers to only one person: the businessman Yevhen Prihozhyn, who is Putin's restaurateur. Appart from restaurants, Prihozhyn is connected to entities which secured a monopoly on provisions for the Russian army, and also with firms which defend Syrian oil and gas extraction. Prihozhyn takes for himself a quarter of the extracted fuel.






Recently, relations between the Russian Ministry of Defense and the Wagner private army have steeply declined. Information has appeared about the bad situation with armaments and payment delays for the mercenaries, and the wounded men of Wagner company are no longer flown back to Rostov on military airplanes, but in the baggage compartments of passenger jets.

**************
https://www.unian.info/war/2197599-ukraine-reports-15-enemy-attacks-in-donbas-over-last-day.html
Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 15 times in the past 24 hours, with no Ukrainian soldiers reported as killed or wounded in action, according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 






In the evening hours of Thursday, militants were firing on the Ukrainian positions near Butivka coal mine twice, using machine guns and small arms. Starting from 19:00 and almost up until midnight, the enemy fired various types of grenade launchers and machine guns on the defenders of Avdiyivka. The occupiers also used the same weapons near the village of Verkhniotoretske.

"In the Mariupol sector, Russian-backed mercenaries used automatic weapons and anti-tank grenade launchers twice near the village of Vodiane. In addition, the defenders of the village of Hnutove came under enemy fire from heavy machine guns," the ATO HQ said. Only one shelling was recorded in the Luhansk sector.

At about 20:00 Kyiv time, the militants started firing a grenade launcher and small arms on the Ukrainian fortified positions near the town of Schastia.

https://www.unian.info/war/2195399-...ias-amid-53-militant-attacks-in-last-day.html

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 53 times in the past 24 hours, with two Ukrainian soldiers reported as wounded in action (WIA) and one as injured while stepping on an unknown explosive device, according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

At the end of the past day, the situation in Donbas continued to escalate. The enemy significantly increased the number of fire provocations and used more often mortars of various calibers.

"More than half of the total number of shelling took place in the Donetsk sector. In the evening hours, militants fired 82mm mortars and grenade launchers of various types several times on the defenders of the town of Avdiyivka. The Ukrainian positions near the villages of Luhanske, Maiorsk and Kamianka also came under grenade launcher fire. At about 18:00 Kyiv time, one Ukrainian soldier was wounded near the village of Pisky as a result of the shelling of the Ukrainian fortified position with the use of 120mm mortars and infantry fighting vehicles. In addition, almost at midnight, the occupiers launched more than 20 mines of 120mm caliber near the village of Troyitske," the report says.

In the Luhansk sector, the enemy used 82mm mortars twice near the villages of Novotoshkivske and Novozvanivka. The Ukrainian positions near the village of Krymske and the town of Popasna were attacked with 120mm mortars. Moreover, the enemy fired automatic grenade launchers on the defenders of the villages of Troyitske, Novozvanivka and Novo-Oleksandrivka at night.

There were fewer attacks in the Mariupol sector at the end of the day. However, at about 19:00 Kyiv time, the Russian-backed mercenaries started firing an 82mm mortar near the village of Hnutove. Furthermore, they used a heavy machine gun near the village of Starohnativka.




************
https://www.unian.info/war/2197579-...recover-seized-oil-rigs-off-crimea-coast.html
Russia’s REN TV showed a video of an airstrike on a decommissioned boat in the open sea in a blunt threat to apply the same force to the actual Ukrainian Navy warships once Kyiv attempts to regain control over its assets seized by Russia in the Black Sea as a result of Crimea occupation or attack vessels under the Russian flag. 

In a drill recorded on video, Russian air force’s Su-30 SM aircraft engaged a group target, a small missile boat earlier decommissioned by the Black Sea Fleet. 

The pilots trained maneuvering against anti-aircraft weapons, using means of electronic warfare and jamming before bombing the boat.

As UNIAN reported earlier, Russian occupation forces continue to extract gas from the Black Sea deposits in the exclusive (maritime) economic zone of Ukraine, according to the State Border Guard Service. 

The national oil and gas holding Naftogaz of Ukraine has lodged a lawsuit against Russia with the Permanent Court of Arbitration in The Hague (The Netherlands) demanding compensation of US$5 billion for damages the company suffered as a result of Russia's illegal seizure of its assets in Crimea, according to Naftogaz press service

****
https://www.unian.info/war/2197359-...ral-of-involvement-in-shelling-avdiyivka.html

The Prosecutor General's Office (PGO) of Ukraine has declared suspicion to the Russian general who, holding a senior position at the so-called "DPR" (self-proclaimed Donetsk People's Republic) in eastern Ukraine, issued an order to attack the town of Avdiyivka in February this year, according to PGO's Public Relations Office. 

A suspicion of committing gravest crimes provided by parts 2 and 3 of Art. 258, part 2 of Art. 437, part 2 of Art. 28, and part 2 of Art. 438 of the Criminal Code of Ukraine was declared to one of the officials of the Armed Forces of the Russian Federation, General of the Russian Army. He is charged with committing a terrorist act, which led to the death of people, the carrying out of an aggressive war, violation of the laws and customs of war, connected with the deliberate killing of people," the PGO said.

In particular, during the pre-trial investigation, it was established that the said general, while serving as the head of the "DPR" defense ministry, issued an order on artillery shelling of Avdiyivka in Donetsk region on February 1, 2017. 

As a result of the attack, two Ukrainian soldiers and one civilian were killed, while 12 Ukrainian troops and three civilians were wounded. 

In addition, 56 objects of civil infrastructure were damaged (destroyed). The maximum sentence of life imprisonment is provided for committing the said crimes, the PGO said


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/2199664-ukraine-reports-9-attacks-on-its-troops-in-donbas-oct-20.html
Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian troops in Donbas nine times on Friday, October 20, according to the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters.






The enemy intensified its attacks significantly near the town of Avdiyivka in the Donetsk sector. 

"The militants shelled our strongholds [near Avdiyivka] three times, using various types of grenade launchers, infantry fighting vehicles, and small arms. They also launched 12 mines of 120mm caliber at around 16:00 Kyiv time. The ATO strong points near Butivka coal mine and the villages of Kamianka and Verkhnyotoretske also came under the enemy small arms fire," the ATO HQ posted on Facebook.


A total of six ceasefire violations have been recorded in the said area.


In the Luhansk sector, the Russia-backed militants were firing 39 mortar rounds of 82mm caliber for almost half an hour while using heavy machine guns and infantry fighting vehicles near the villages of Troyitske.

In the Mariupol sector, the militants opened fire from infantry weapons twice on Ukrainian positions outside the village of Hnutove.

The situation in the zone of the Anti-Terrorist Operation remains tense but controlled by the Armed Forces of Ukraine. The ATO forces suppressed the enemy activity amid most attacks.

************
https://www.unian.info/war/2199874-...tants-violate-truce-24-times-in-last-day.html

At the end of the day, the enemy's fire activity shifted from the Donetsk line to the Mariupol and Luhansk sectors. Ukrainian troops responded to the enemy asymmetrically 16 times, the headquarters wrote on Facebook.

In the evening, the militants opened fire from 120mm and 82mm mortars, as well as automatic grenade launchers near the village of Novo-Oleksandrivka in the Luhansk sector. They also fired a 120mm mortar on the Ukrainian positions stationed outside the village of Katerynivka, while using anti-tank grenade launchers near the town of Popasna.


In the Mariupol sector, the Russian-backed militants attacked the ATO positions near the village of Pavlopil with mortars and small arms twice. Moreover, they used infantry fighting vehicles outside the village of Novotroyitske, while automatic grenade launchers near the village of Vodiane.

In the Donetsk sector, the enemy opened fire from infantry weapons thrice on the Ukrainian fortified positions near the village of Zaitseve. The occupiers also used heavy machine guns in the vicinity of Maryinka.


----------



## Hindustani78

President, Supreme Commander-in-Chief of the Armed Forces of Ukraine Petro Poroshenko visited Avdiyivka, Donetsk region, to hold a meeting on the situation on the frontline together with Minister of Defense Stepan Poltorak, according to the president's press service.

War 18:09, 22 October 2017 121 

Poroshenko communicated with the personnel of the 72nd separate mechanized brigade. The president discussed with the military the issue of food, money and material support of the unit, reads the report.







Poroshenko communicated with the personnel of the 72nd separate mechanized brigade. The president discussed with the military the issue of food, money and material support of the unit, reads the report.











































































https://www.unian.info/war/2201056-ukraine-reports-five-militant-attacks-1-wia-on-oct-22.html

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian troops in Donbas five times on Sunday, October 22, with one Ukrainian soldier reported as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

At about 01:00 Kyiv time, the militants opened fire on the Ukrainian fortified positions near the village of Shumy, which is in the Donetsk sector. The Ukrainian military fired back with the use of small arms, trying to force the enemy to adhere to the ceasefire. Unfortunately, one Ukrainian soldier was wounded in that fighting. In addition, the Ukrainian defenders of the town of Avdiyivka came under enemy fire today afternoon.

In the Luhansk sector, the Russian-backed mercenaries used automatic grenade launchers twice near the village of Stanytsia Luhanska at night. 

Moreover, the enemy used the same weapons near the village of Vodiane, which is in the Mariupol sector.

*************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/456406.html

Russia's hybrid military forces have attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 24 times in the past 24 hours, with no Ukrainian soldiers reported as killed or wounded in action, the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) headquarters has reported.

Ukrainian armed Forces had to return fire 16 times.

"At the end of the past day enemy continued shelling Ukrainian positions in the ATO area. However, in during the day shelling was recorded in the Donetsk sector, after 18:00 shelling started in the Mariupol and Luhansk sectors," ATO headquarters wrote on their Facebook page early on Saturday.

In the evening hours of Friday, militants were firing on the Ukrainian positions near Novooleksandrivka, using 120 mm and 82 mm mortars and small arms. The Ukrainian checkpoint not far from Katerynivka was under fire from 120 mm mortar. Enemy used anti-tank grenade launchers near Popasna.

In the Mariupol sector, shelled the outskirts of Pavlopil twice using 120 mm mortars and various grenade launchers. They used infantry fighting vehicle's weapons near Novotroitske and grenade machine guns near Vodiane.

In the Donetsk sector, militants thrice fired at Ukrainian positions near Zaitseve using infantry weapons and used a large-caliber machine gun near Maryinka.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/2201421-...easefire-in-past-day-one-soldier-wounded.html

Russia's hybrid military forces violated the ceasefire in Donbas 12 times in the past day, as a result of which one Ukrainian soldier was wounded, according to the press service of the Ukrainian Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

09:23, 23 October 2017 137 

The Ukrainian military had to fire back eight times / Photo from Ukraine's Defense Ministry 






There were no drastic changes in the developments in the ATO zone in the past day. The enemy continued shelling positions of the Ukrainian army in all directions from time to time, using primarily infantry weapons," the report said. 

The Ukrainian military had to fire back eight times. Ukrainian positions near the town of Avdiyivka and Butivka coal mine in the Donetsk sector came under fire in the evening. 

The enemy used grenade launchers, machine guns and small arms. The village of Kamianka was attacked by an infantry fighting vehicle; anti-tank grenade launchers were also used. The attack lasted for more than an hour.


Ukrainian positions near the town of Avdiyivka and Butivka coal mine in the Donetsk sector came under fire in the evening. The enemy used grenade launchers, machine guns and small arms. The village of Kamianka was attacked by an infantry fighting vehicle; anti-tank grenade launchers were also used. The attack lasted for more than an hour.

Russian proxies used large-caliber machine guns to fire on the villages of Shyrokyne and Starohnativka in the Mariupol sector. Ukrainian troops stationed near the village of Vodiane in the same sector came under fire.


In the evening. Ukrainian positions near the village of Krymske in the Luhansk sector were attacked with the use of 82mm mortars, automatic and anti-tank grenade launchers. The attack lasted for almost 1.5 hours.

***********
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/456586.html


Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko has announced the upcoming rotation of the units of the Ukrainian Armed Forces participating in the anti-terrorist operation in Donbas, the presidential press service has reported.

The head of state said during his visit to the site of the 72nd separate mechanized brigade of the Ukrainian Armed Forces in Avdiyivka (Donetsk region) on October 22 that Armed Forces units would soon return to their permanent sites in Volyn region, Bila Tserkva (Kyiv region), Chuhuiv (Kharkiv region), and Severodonetsk (Luhansk region).

"Other brigades are coming to replace you, and they will hold your positions firmly," the press service quoted Poroshenko as saying.

He also said that the Ukrainian army had completely changed over the past three years and that the Ukrainian soldiers were guarantors of the independence of the Ukrainian state.

"A Ukrainian soldier is a warrior, who fights for his land without giving a single piece of land to the enemy, a warrior against whom Russian propaganda and hybrid war technologies proved to be ineffective, a warrior who shows the best examples of loyalty to oath, courage and heroism," Poroshenko said.

The president thanked the servicemen of the 72nd, 14th, 92nd and 53rd brigades of the Armed Forces for the brilliant accomplishment of the tasks assigned to them.

*********
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/456668.html

A Ukrainian citizen carrying handguns, grenades, and, presumably, mercury has exchanged fire with Russian border guards when trying to illegally cross the border, the Federal Security Service (FSB) public relations center said in a statement seen by Interfax on Monday.

"Officers of the Federal Security Service's border department in the Kursk region have detained a 31-year-old citizen of Ukraine for illegally crossing the state border into Russia," FSB said.

The man opened fire when the border guards tried to detain him and intended to escape to Ukraine.

"He sustained medium-grave injuries in the shootout," FSB said.

Two handguns, five grenades, 50 cartridges of caliber 5.45mm, and 26 ampoules presumably containing mercury were seized from the trespasser.

*************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/456686.html

Illegal armed groups continue to block the work of the Zolote checkpoint in Luhansk region, which complicates the humanitarian situation in Donbas, the Ukrainian side of the Joint Center for Control and Coordination (JCCC) has reported.

"The Zolote entry and exit checkpoint near the town of Popasna began its work from October 20, 2017 in a regular mode at 07.00... The checkpoint, from the side of the occupied part of Luhansk region, remained closed from October 20. Illegal armed groups operating there refuse to ensure the crossing of the contact line by the civilian population and vehicles for its part," the press center of the anti-terrorist operation headquarters said on its page on Facebook on October 22.

According to deputy head of the Luhansk regional military and civil administration, Yury Klymenko, there were no official explanations from the militants, but unofficially their representatives appealed to the OSCE monitoring mission and said that at present they were not ready to open the checkpoint on their side due to technical circumstances and unsatisfactory condition of the road surface.

The report notes that the Ukrainian side of the JCCC fully supports the issues of setting up the full-fledged work of the Zolote checkpoint, which will help redistribute part of the passenger traffic and will largely relieve the Stanytsia Luhanska checkpoint. This, in turn, will significantly improve the humanitarian situation in the region and will help repair the bridge at the Stanytsia Luhanska checkpoint, the technical condition of which threatens the safe movement of civilians.

**************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/456689.html

The Cabinet of Ministers has resolved the issue of stripping anti-terrorist operation (ATO) soldiers of the status of a participant in hostilities by introducing amendments to government resolution No. 413 of August 20, 2014, according to the Ukrainian Military Pages news site.

"The amendments made by Cabinet of Ministers resolution No. 789 of October 18, 2017 provide for the possibility of depriving persons participating in the anti-terrorist operation of their status as a participant in combat operations if there is a conviction that a person committed an intentional serious crime, that untrue information on participation in the ATO was provided, or if a person forwards a personal request," the report says.

At the same time, it notes that "the government amended the provision on the single state automated register of persons eligible for benefits, which was approved by Cabinet of Ministers of Ukraine resolution No. 117 of January 29, 2003, on the inclusion in the register of relevant information about the loss of the right to benefits."

***********

President, Supreme Commander-in-Chief of the Armed Forces of Ukraine Petro Poroshenko arrived in Avdiivka, Donetsk region, to hold a meeting on the situation on the frontline together with Minister of Defense Stepan Poltorak.

The Head of State communicated with the personnel of the 72 separate mechanized brigade. The President discussed with the military the issue of food, money and material support of the unit.

Press Service of the President of Ukraine















************

President Petro Poroshenko emphasizes that the Ukrainian army has completely changed over the past three years, and Ukrainian warriors are guarantors of Ukraine’s independence.

„I would like to say that the Ukrainian army has changed drastically. We have other material supplies, food supplies,” the Head of State noted during the visit to the 72 brigade in Avdiivka.

„But this is not the only component of the Ukrainian troops. First of all, it is a Ukrainian warrior. A warrior who fights for his land not giving up a single piece of land to the enemy. A warrior who made Russian propaganda and hybrid war technologies inefficient. A warrior who demonstrates the best examples of loyalty to the oath, courage and heroism,” Petro Poroshenko emphasized.

The Supreme Commander-in-Chief stressed: „Today, we demonstrate what the Ukrainian army is. Today, as President, I would like to thank warriors for an exemplary fulfillment of their tasks”.

„You are a guarantor of our state’s independence. The Ukrainian people believe you. The enemy fears you,” the Head of State said.

The President handed over certificates to award the best servicemen of the brigade.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.hindustantimes.com/world...ber-attacks/story-xh6yH298LZuHiw8BWx60lL.html
The chief of Ukraine’s cyber police said Ukraine was attacked on Tuesday by malware called BadRabbit, adding that the country was barely affected.

Earlier the airport in the southern city of Odessa said it had tightened security measures after being hit by a cyber attack, while the metro system in the capital Kiev reported a hack on its payment system.

Asked whether the malware BadRabbit was used in the attacks, Cyber Police Chief Serhiy Demedyuk said by text message “yes, correct”.

Ukraine, which believes Russia is behind regular attacks on its computer systems, is trying to roll out a national strategy to keep state institutions and major companies safe. Moscow denies that it is behind cyber attacks on its neighbour.

***********
https://www.unian.info/society/2205481-odesa-airport-kyiv-subway-attacked-by-hackers.html
On Tuesday, October 24, Odesa International Airport, Kyiv Metro and the Ministry of Infrastructure were attacked by hackers.

"The information system of Odesa International Airport came under a hacker attack. All airport services are operating in an enhanced mode," the airport said on Facebook.

Kyiv Metro's computer system has also been attacked by hackers. This may be one of the modifications of the Petya.A virus, Frontnews reported, referring to its own sources.

As Kyiv Metro's press service reported on Facebook, the subway is operating as usual, except for banking services. 

"The subway is working in normal mode, except for banking services (payment by contactless bank cards on the yellow turnstile or MasterPass)," the report says.

In addition, the Ministry of Infrastructure also came under cyber attack, 112 Ukraine reports with reference to sources. In turn, the cyberpolice said there were no cyberattacks on the website of the Ministry of Infrastructure. 

"The ministry is carrying out technical work," the head of Ukraine's Cyberpolice, Colonel Serhiy Demydiuk, said.
*************

https://www.unian.info/politics/2205656-ukraine-seeing-new-wave-of-cyberattacks-sscipu.html
Computer Emergency Response Team of Ukraine (CERT-UA) of the State Service of Special Communication and Information Protection of Ukraine (SSCIPU) informs about the beginning of a new wave of cyberattacks on information resources of Ukraine. 

The agency asked the owners of information and telecommunication systems, other information resources, primarily transport infrastructure, as well as ordinary Internet users to comply with the enhanced cybersecurity requirements (including those previously stated).

CERT-UA will provide additional information in the near future. As UNIAN reported earlier, on Tuesday, October 24, Odesa International Airport, Kyiv Metro and the Ministry of Infrastructure were attacked by hackers.
************

https://www.unian.info/war/2205756-ato-hq-four-ukrainian-soldiers-killed-in-donbas-on-oct-24.html
Russia's hybrid military forces continued to violate the ceasefire in Donbas, eastern Ukraine, as of 18:00 on October 24, with two Ukrainian soldiers reported as killed in action in the Mariupol sector and another two were killed while stepping on an unknown explosive device, according to the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

"In the Donetsk sector, the occupiers used automatic grenade launchers and machine guns against the Ukrainian fortified positions near the village of Verkhniotoretske. They also fired the same weapons on the Ukrainian fortified positions near the village of Vodiane, which is in the Mariupol sector. Moreover, the defenders of the town of Maryinka came under enemy fire in the afternoon," the report says.

According to the press center, two Ukrainian soldiers were killed in action as a result of militant attacks in the Mariupol sector. 

Another two fighters were injured while stepping on an unknown explosive device. 

"In addition, two more soldiers were killed and one was injured in the same way in the Donetsk sector," the ATO HQ said.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/2206551-...wn-their-uav-in-russian-occupied-donetsk.html
The OSCE Special Monitoring Mission (SMM) to Ukraine has reported there was an attempt to shoot down its unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) in the Russian-occupied city of Donetsk controlled by the self-proclaimed Donetsk People's Republic ("DPR"). 






"On the morning of October 23, positioned on Kobrynskoi Street in the Trudivski area of 'DPR'-controlled Donetsk city's Petrovskyi district (15km south-west of Donetsk city centre), the SMM heard four-five bursts of small-arms fire 50-100m east of its position – in the area where the SMM was flying a mini UAV. The SMM assessed the shots as aimed at the UAV, which the SMM landed safely," the OSCE SMM said in its update based on information received as of 19:30 local time on October 23.

The SMM had informed the Joint Centre for Control and Co-ordination (JCCC) of the flight one hour before, as well as of its plans to conduct an additional flight. 

The SMM decided not to conduct the second UAV flight.

************
https://www.unian.info/war/2206219-...lties-four-killed-four-wounded-on-oct-24.html
Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian troops 15 times in Donbas, eastern Ukraine, in the past day, as a result of which four Ukrainian soldiers were killed and another four were wounded, according to the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 






"Illegal armed formations violated the ceasefire 15 times in the past day. ATO forces resolutely responded to almost every enemy attack, using infantry weapons. Two Ukrainian soldiers were killed in action and another one was wounded in action. In addition, two were killed and three were injured in booby-trap blasts," the ATO HQ wrote on Facebook on Wednesday, October 25.

Ukrainian positions near the village of Vodiane in the Mariupol sector came under 82mm mortar fire twice and there was one attack with the use of an anti-tank grenade launcher. Militants twice used 82mm mortars and grenades to shell ATO positions near the village of Talakivka.

Attacks on the Armed Forces of Ukraine stationed near the town of Avdiyivka in the Donetsk sector lasted from 19:30 to almost 00:00, the ATO HQ said. The enemy used grenade launchers, large-caliber machine guns and small arms. Similar weapons were used near the villages of Zaitseve and Luhanske. 

One Ukrainian soldier was wounded in an attack on Ukrainian positions near the village of Verkhniotoretske. Russian proxies used small arms near the village of Triokhizbenka in the Luhansk sector.

**************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/457091.html
Security Service of Ukraine (SBU) has stopped the spread of the virus, which attacked the Ukrainian segment of information systems on Tuesday, the SBU said.

"Specialists of the Security Service of Ukraine have established that the conveyance of the virus takes place using phishing emails with the return address, which is associated with Microsoft's technical support service. On October 24, the Kyiv subway and Odesa airport were subjected to a cyber attack. As a result of the virus of the cryptographic type, the functioning of the passenger registration service was blocked. The further spread of the virus has been discontinued. There are no threats to traffic safety," SBU said on its Facebook page on Tuesday evening.

At the same time, the SBU published recommendations for preventing unauthorized blocking of information systems.

The SBU reminded that on October 12 they warned about a possible large-scale cyber attack on state structures and private companies and provided relevant recommendations

**************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/457148.html
Russia is deliberately delaying the return of two Ukrainian border guards detained at the border in Sumy region, with the aim of exchanging them for employees of the Russian special services who were detained earlier on the administrative border with Crimea, Ukrainian State Border Service spokesman Oleh Slobodian has said.

"We suspect that Russia will most likely try to exchange two of our servicemen for two Russian border guards who we detained several months ago on the administrative border with the temporarily occupied Crimea," he said live on Espreso.TV late on Tuesday, October 24.

He said that the situation with border guards who disappeared when patrolling a section of the border in Sumy region could be solved at one meeting, but the Russian side refused to establish contact.

"As part of normal working cooperation, on peaceful sections of the border, this issue is resolved within one meeting within one or two days after the incident if there are no aggravating circumstances," Slobodian said.

He added that the State Border Service was still unaware of the whereabouts of the missing servicemen, their condition and how they got into Russia.

As reported, on October 3, two employees of the State Border Service of Ukraine disappeared in Sumy region near the border with Russia. Later, Russia officially confirmed the detention of two Ukrainian border guards. The Ukrainian consul was denied a conversation with the detainees. Later Slobodian said that the Russian side had agreed to a border representative meeting on the fate of the detained border guards.

***********

The delegation of the Azerbaijan Air Force led by Chief of Staff – First Deputy Commander of Air Force Major General Aliyev Ikram Zulfi ogly visited military units in Kyiv oblast.

In order to learn general structure and tasks of the Ukraine’s Air Force, armament, air defence the foreign delegation travelled to one of air defence units of the Air Command ‘Centre’.

The delegation also toured the training centre of the Air Force of the Armed Forces of Ukraine.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.hindustantimes.com/world...s-bodyguard/story-HObUivK5tAMrD9jVj32pEL.html

An explosion in Ukraine’s capital Kiev has killed two people and wounded five others including a member of parliament, the interior ministry said on Thursday.

The blast happened late Wednesday near the entrance to the internet television station Espresso where Ihor Mosiychuk, a lawmaker with the nationalist Radical Party, was making an appearance.

The explosion injured five people, including Mosiychuk, and killed his bodyguard and a passer-by.

The bomb was planted under a scooter parked outside the television studio, said Olena Gitlyanska, a spokeswoman for the Ukrainian Security Service. Gitlyanska said investigators were looking into all possible theories. Ukrainian authorities rushed to call the latest bombing an act of terrorism.

In a message on Facebook from the hospital where he is being treated, Mosiychuk said he suspects Russia was behind the bombing.

Mosiychuk was a commander of the Azov Battalion, a volunteer regiment that fought Russia-backed separatists in southeastern Ukraine.

Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko called for police to solve the “bloody and cruel crime” as soon as possible.

The blast is the latest in a series of targeted bombings in Kiev this year. In June, a bomb planted under a car has killed a senior Ukrainian military intelligence officer.

********
Read more on UNIAN: https://www.unian.info/war/2208109-...mariupol-donetsk-sectors-1-wia-on-oct-25.html

Russia's hybrid military forces were most active in the Mariupol and Donetsk sectors on Wednesday, October 25, with one Ukrainian soldier reported as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

War 23:03, 25 October 2017 168 

Photo from the Ministry of Defense of Ukraine Photo from the Ministry of Defense of Ukraine 







In the first half of the day, the Russian occupation forces fired heavy machine guns on the defenders of the villages of Hnutove and Lebedynske, as well as 82mm mortars near the village of Vodiane, which is in the Mariupol sector.

In the Donetsk sector, the Ukrainian fortified positions near the village of Pisky came under enemy grenade launcher fire. The situation was also tense near the town of Avdiyivka, where the occupiers shelled the Ukrainian troops with the use of machine guns and small arms.

"Our military fired back, using infantry weapons. Unfortunately, one Ukrainian soldier was wounded in that fighting," the ATO HQ said in an evening update.



**************
https://www.unian.info/war/2208649-...onbas-1-wia-use-of-banned-arms-on-oct-25.html

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian troops in Donbas 15 times, in some cases using proscribed weapons, as a result of which one Ukrainian soldier was wounded in action (WIA), according to the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

"In total, illegal armed formations violated the ceasefire 15 times in the past day. Ukrainian soldiers fired back nine times, making the enemy observe the truce. As a result of fighting, one Ukrainian ATO serviceman was wounded," the ATO HQ said on Facebook on Thursday morning.


"The enemy continued shelling our positions to demonstrate its firing capability along the contact line. They occasionally used proscribed weapons," the ATO HQ said.


At night, militants first used 120mm mortars to shell ATO strongholds near the village of Troyitske. At about 23:00 local time, they lobbed 20 rockets from a multiple rocket launcher into areas near the village," it said.


What is more, Russian proxies fired 120mm mortar shells, aiming at a residential area of the village of Vodiane. 

Ukrainian positions near the town of Avdiyivka and Butivka coal mine in the Donetsk sector came under enemy grenade fire.

The same type of weapons was used by militants to attack the village of Krymske in Luhansk region.

************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/457554.html

Ukrainian Foreign Minister Pavlo Klimkin has said Ukraine is a part of the eastern flank of the North Atlantic Treaty Organization (NATO).

"We are in a situation where we must support and be true to our values. This is Ukraine now – if not de jure, then politically – a part of NATO's eastern flank, because we are fighting in Donbas to support our values and defend the free world," Klimkin said during a conference, dubbed "Kyiv's Transatlantic Dialogue," in Kyiv on Tuesday.

According to Klimkin, NATO observes clearly defined and understandable principles, which are written in the military bloc's statutes.

"Values, principles and faith – this is why NATO is necessary for the free world," Klimkin.

***************

Leadership of Ukrainian Air Force Command held talks with Azerbaijan Air Force delegation in Vinnytsia.

The foreign guests were briefed on general structure and tasks of the Air Force of the Armed Forces of Ukraine, air defence, armament, etc., as well as current state and prospects of development of the Ukrainian Air Force considering the ATO experience.

The parties also focused on discussion of some issues of international cooperation.



















***************

In the framework of working travel to the United States Chief of General Staff – Commander-in-Chief of the Armed Forces of Ukraine General of the Army of Ukraine Viktor Muzhenko held talks with Adjutant General of California National Guard David Baldwin at California National Guard Headquarters in Sacramento.

It was the first visit of the Ukrainian delegation to the California National Guard Headquarters.

The parties agreed on development of bilateral cooperation program. The US part also briefed the Ukrainian military on their activities.

_PA Office of the Armed Forces of Ukraine_


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/2210569-...n-troops-in-donbas-grows-to-20-on-oct-26.html

The number of attacks on Ukrainian troops in Donbas, eastern Ukraine, grew to 20 on Thursday, October 26, according to the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters.

War 09:28, 27 October 2017 

"In total, illegal armed formations violated the ceasefire 20 times in the past day. The ATO forces fired back 16 times," the ATO HQ said on Facebook on Friday morning.

In particular, four attacks on Ukrainian troops were recorded near the village of Hnutove in the Mariupol sector – the enemy used 82mm mortars, anti-tank grenade launchers and small arms. 

Ukrainian positions near the villages of Vodiane and Pavlopil also came under 82mm mortar fire. The town of Avdiyivka remained a hot spot in the Donetsk sector, as Russia's hybrid military forces mounted two attacks on Ukrainian troops based there. They opened fire from large-caliber machine guns and small arms. 

One Ukrainian serviceman was wounded in action near the village of Pisky, which came under grenade fire.

Grenade launchers and small arms were also used near the village of Stanytsia Luhanska in the Luhansk sector. As UNIAN reported earlier, 15 attacks on Ukrainian troops in Donbas were recorded on October 25.

In some cases, the enemy used proscribed weapons, including 120mm mortars. One Ukrainian soldier was wounded in action on that day.

**************
https://www.unian.info/war/2210309-ukraine-reports-nine-attacks-on-its-troops-in-donbas-oct-26.html
Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian troops in Donbas nine times on Thursday, October 26, according to the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

"The situation in the ATO zone remained unchanged. The enemy continued to shell the Ukrainian positions, sometimes using mortars," the ATO HQ said in an evening update.

In the Mariupol sector, the militants used 82mm mortars, various types of grenade launchers and heavy machine guns three times against the defenders of the village of Shyrokyne.

In the Luhansk sector, the Russian occupation forces launched at least twenty 82mm mines near the village of Troyitske. Moreover, they opened fire from infantry fighting vehicles near the town of Popasna. 

In the Donetsk sector, the Ukrainian fortified positions near the town of Avdiyivka, and the villages of Pisky and Troyitske came under fire from grenade launchers and small arms. 

"The ATO forces fired back four times, thus forcing the enemy to observe the ceasefire. There were no casualties among our military as a result of hostilities," the press center said.

************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/457662.html

Over the past day, militants have violated the truce 20 times, as a result of which one Ukrainian soldier has been wounded, the press center of the ATO (Anti-Terrorist operation) headquarters has reported.

"At the end of the past day, the situation in the ATO area remained tense. The enemy's firing activity shifted from the Donetsk sector, which had previously been hot, to the Mariupol sector, where the enemy began to use mortars more and more often ... The ATO forces used weapons to defeat the enemy 16 times," the ATO staff said on Facebook on Friday morning.

In the Mariupol sector, the militants applied 82-mm mortars, anti-tank grenade launchers, and small arms four times to attack the defenders of Hnutove. They also used mortars of the 82-mm caliber near Vodiane and Pavlopil.

In the Donetsk sector, near Avdiyivska industrial zone, at the end of the day, the militants fired at strongholds of the ATO forces two times from large-caliber machine guns and small arms. As a result of grenade launcher fire, a Ukrainian soldier was injured near Pisky.

In the Luhansk sector, Ukrainian positions fell under fire of grenade launchers and small arms near Stanytsia Luhanska.

*****************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/457676.html
In Ukraine, for three years and a half, the Security Service of Ukraine (SBU) and the National Police units prevented more than 300 terrorist attacks, some of which were planned in places of mass gathering, advisor to the interior minister of Ukraine Zorian Shkiriak has said.

"In just three years and a half, the SBU and the relevant units of the National Police of Ukraine warned and prevented more than 300 terrorist attacks, some of which were planned in places of mass gathering. As for the overall assessment, I would like to say that, despite the welfare of the civilized world and Europe, as we see, neither British, nor Belgian, nor French special services warned or defended people against the terrorist attacks in Paris, Nice, Brussels, Barcelona and I would not be so categorical. We should give people the understanding that, unfortunately, today the world has changed and our security is our common responsibility," he said on the air on 112.Ukraine TV channel on Thursday evening.

**********
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/457681.html

Employees of the SBU's "A" special operations centre, special units of the National Guard and the National Police along with the U.S. Marine Corps unit will conduct joint coordinating exercises near Kyiv.

"The drill training will be held next week on the basis of the international training centre of the "A" special operations centre in Kyiv region, which will exchange experience in the tactical actions of the units in various emergency situations," the press centre of the SBU said on Friday.

*************

In the framework of the NATO Days in Ukraine, Kharkiv Ivan Kozhedub Air Force University hosted a NATO delegation led by Major General Odd Egil Pedersen. The NATO military met with staff, cadets and leadership of the University.

“It’s our priority to cooperate with NATO representatives, it contributes to reforms of the Ukrainian army and University integration to the European and Euro-Atlantic education”, University Commandant Major General Andrii Alimpiyev stressed.

General Pedersen told about the purpose of their visit to Ukraine and participated in discussions regarding bilateral cooperation, met with cadets, staff of the University.


----------



## Hindustani78

Rebuilt bridge across Siverskyi Donets in Donbas









































https://www.unian.info/war/2211601-...lians-injured-in-donbas-war-in-past-week.html

Principal Deputy Chief Monitor of the OSCE Special Monitoring Mission (SMM) to Ukraine Alexander Hug has announced that monitors registered six civilian injuries in the past week. 


"The SMM confirmed six civilian injuries last week," he said at a briefing in Kyiv on October 27.


Two incidents happened close to a checkpoint in the Trudovskyi area of the Russian-occupied city of Donetsk's Petrovskyi district where a man and a woman were injured. Hug also said the SMM had seen military positions with armed men and hardware in civilian areas of Trudovskyi. 

"Those firing at civilians are responsible but using civilians as shields has moral culpability too," he said. 

As UNIAN reported earlier, Hug announced in Donetsk on October 12 that monitors had confirmed 400 civilian victims in Donbas since January 2017.

************
https://www.unian.info/war/2212434-...s-volker-about-ukraines-losses-in-donbas.html

A total of 162 Ukrainian servicemen have been killed in the area of the Anti-Terrorist Operation in Donetsk and Luhansk regions since early 2017, Chairman of the Verkhovna Rada of Ukraine Andriy Parubiy said during a meeting with U.S. Special Representative for Ukraine Negotiations Kurt Volker in Kyiv, Friday, October 27. 

The speaker also pointed to the activation of Russian hybrid units in Donbas, ZN.UA reports.

"Recently, the Russian aggression is only increasing in the east of Ukraine. Ten Ukrainian servicemen were killed and another 70 were wounded only in the last two months. And since the beginning of the year, 162 people have been killed," Parubiy told Volker.

****************
https://www.unian.info/war/2212709-ukraine-reports-2-wias-amid-19-enemy-attacks-in-last-day.html


Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 19 times in the past 24 hours, with two Ukrainian soldiers reported as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

The Mariupol sector became the epicenter of confrontation in the last few days. The enemy increasingly uses banned weapons there. "Yesterday afternoon, the militants were firing 122mm artillery systems, 82mm mortars and machine guns on our positions near the village of Shyrokyne for several hours.

The Ukrainian soldiers fire back, using infantry weapons. One Ukrainian soldier was wounded in that fighting. In addition, the Ukrainian fortified positions near the village of Vodiane came under mortar fire in the evening. Furthermore, the occupiers used grenade launchers twice against the defenders of the town of Maryinka," the ATO HQ said.

"In the Donetsk sector, the Russian-backed mercenaries used infantry weapons three times near the village of Zaitseve at night. Using the same type of weapons, the militants provoked the Ukrainian fighters near the village of Myronivka and the Avdiyivka industrial zone," the report says. In the Luhansk sector, the enemy was opening fire from infantry fighting vehicles, grenade launchers and machine guns on the Ukrainian troops near the village of Triokhizbenka for almost an hour.

*******************


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/2213539-...one-soldier-killed-two-wounded-on-oct-28.html

Ukraine reports escalation in Donetsk sector, one soldier killed, two wounded on Oct 28 10:50, 29 October 2017 28 0 The press center of the Ukrainian Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters has reported escalation in the Donetsk sector on Saturday, October 28. 

"In the evening, the enemy mounted two attacks on our positions in Avdiyivka's industrial zone, using infantry weapons. They lasted for several hours," the ATO HQ said. "One Ukrainian ATO soldier was killed in this fight at about 21:00," it said.


Civilian houses in the vicinity of Avdiyivka came under enemy grenade fire at the end of the day. In addition, militants opened fire from large-caliber machine guns near the villages of Opytne, Pisky and Zaitseve in the evening.

During the day, the occupiers lobbed over twenty 82mm shells in a residential area of the village of Vodiane in the Mariupol sector. After 18:00 local time on October 28, Ukrainian positions near the villages of Starohnativka and Shyrokyne were under machine gun fire.

***************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/457933.html


Combat casualties of the Ukrainian Armed Forces have reached 10,710 servicemen since the start of the military operation in Donbas in April 2014, of them 2,333 servicemen have been killed, the Ukrainian Armed Forces General Staff said.

"As of October 28, 2017, combat casualties stand at 10,710 servicemen of the Ukrainian Armed Forces, including 2,333 irreversible casualties, and 8,377 servicemen wounded or injured during fighting," the General Staff said on its Facebook account on Saturday.

A total of 212 Ukrainian servicemen were killed and another 1,277 were injured in fighting in 2016, it said. At the same time, the number of non-combat losses was 65% lower than the number of combat losses.

"This year, 2017, sees a tendency toward a considerable decrease, by 50%, in non-combat losses in units of Ukraine's Armed Forces," the General Staff said.

In total, illegal armed formations violated the truce in Donbas 16 times in the past day. Servicemen of the Armed Forces of Ukraine used infantry weapons 13 times to counter the attacks. As a result of fighting, one Ukrainian soldier was killed, another two were wounded, the ATO HQ summed up.

**************


----------



## Hindustani78

30 October 2017 
https://www.unian.info/war/2214306-ukraine-reports-1-wia-amid-15-enemy-attacks-in-last-day.html
Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 15 times in the past 24 hours, with one Ukrainian soldier reported as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

In the Donetsk sector, the Ukrainian fortified positions near the Avdiyivka industrial zone were attacked with an automatic grenade launcher and small arms. One Ukrainian fighter was wounded as a result of the shelling. Now he is in a military hospital, his state of health is satisfactory.

The militants also used anti-tank grenade launchers and machine guns against the Ukrainian positions near the village of Luhanske and the town of Svitlodarsk, as well as infantry fighting vehicles near the village of Zaitseve.


In the Mariupol sector, the Ukrainian positions near the town of Maryinka had been attacking from an anti-tank grenade launcher and small arms for more than an hour. "In general, the Russian occupation forces violated the ceasefire 15 times in the last day. The ATO forces fired back 10 times, thus suppressing enemy activity. One Ukrainian soldier was wounded in hostilities," the ATO HQ said.

****************
https://www.unian.info/war/2215141-...-to-occupied-donbas-ukraine-def-ministry.html
An arsenal of heavy weapons was delivered from the Russian Federation to occupied Donbas last week, according to Ukraine's Defense Ministry. 


"Over the past week, the Russian-Ukrainian border has been crossed by enemy military hardware from the Russian Federation, including four Ural trucks, four 122mm howitzers, two Grad multiple rocket missile systems and four armored combat vehicles," speaker for the ATO at Ukraine's Defense Ministry Andriy Lysenko said at a briefing in Kyiv on Monday, an UNIAN correspondent reports.


According to Lysenko, it is also recorded an increase in the volume of supplies of fuel and lubricants from Russia to the occupied territories of Ukraine. "At the same time, there is growing dissatisfaction with the terms of military service and the low level of payment among the militants of the Russian occupation forces. 

Many of them are trying to retire from the ranks of illegal armed groups to further enrollment in private military companies and service in crisis regions of the world, particularly in Syria," he said.

**********

According to the press centre of the ATO HQ, on October 28, officers of the observation group Mariupol of the Ukrainian party of the JCCC provided photographic evidence that the illegal armed formations had violated the ceasefire and used 120 mm mortars near Shyrokyne. They transferred this photographic evidence to the OSCE SMM.

All these facts demonstrate that militants are interested in conflict escalation, and prove their unwillingness to observe the ceasefire and fulfill the Minsk agreements.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/2217164-...group-sent-to-dokuchaievsk-ukrainian-ngo.html

31 October 2017 





A new tactical group of the enemy has been sent to the town of Dokuchaevsk, which immediately affected the activation of shelling in this area, according to Information Resistance, a Ukrainian non-governmental project on information security. 

In addition, the redeployment of armored vehicles, namely the movement of two infantry fighting vehicles, was recorded in the landings near the village of Pivdenniy.

Moreover, the movement of three trucks with ammunition and one Kamaz truck with manpower was recorded in the Sokol district of Dokuchaievsk.

***************
https://www.unian.info/war/2216461-ukraine-reports-1-wia-10-enemy-attacks-in-last-day.html

31 October 2017 

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 10 times in the past 24 hours, with one Ukrainian soldier reported as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

"In the Donetsk sector, the militants used anti-tank grenade launchers against the Ukrainian fortified positions near the town of Avdiyivka and the village of Pisky at the end of the day," the report says. "In the Mariupol sector, at about 21:00 Kyiv time, the enemy started firing a heavy machine gun near the village of Starohnativka. The Ukrainian military fired back and stopped the provocation. Unfortunately, one Ukrainian soldier was wounded in that fighting. Now he is in a hospital, his state of health is satisfactory," the press center said.


Once again violating the agreement on the withdrawal of weapons, whose caliber exceeds 100 millimeters, the Russian-backed mercenaries launched six 120mm mines on the Ukrainian positions near the village of Triokhizbenka, which is in the Luhansk sector.

Over the past day, the ATO forces had to fire back seven times, using infantry weapons.


*************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/458581.html

Illegal armed formations fired on the positions of the Ukrainian military since the beginning of the day on Tuesday, as a result of which one soldier was killed and two others were injured, the anti-terrorist operation (ATO) headquarters press center has said.

"All in all, since midnight illegal armed formations have violated the truce ten times. Half the time, the ATO forces suppressed the enemy's activity with the prevailing fire. As a result of hostilities, one of our military personnel was killed and two others were injured," the press center' said on Facebook.

****************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/458585.html
31.10.2017
A Turkish airline carrier's Airbus A320, en route from Domodedovo Airport in Moscow to a Turkish airport, made an emergency landing in Odesa International Airport on Tuesday evening.

The Turkish crew made an emergency landing following the discovery of a suspected explosive device on board, Ruslan Forostiak, an advisor to the chief of the Ukrainian National Police's main directorate for Odesa region, said.

**************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/458416.html

Amina Okuyeva, a volunteer soldier who fought Russian-backed forces in eastern Ukraine, was killed and her husband, Adam Osmayev, was wounded their car came under fire at a railway crossing near the village of Hlevakha in Kyiv region late on October 30, an adviser to Ukraine's interior minister, People's Front MP Anton Gerashchenko, has said.

"The heart of Ukraine's patriot Amina Okuyeva has just stopped. Her car was fired at from the bushes at a railway crossing near the village of Hlevakha in Kyiv region. Amina died as a result of wounds. Adam Osmayev was wounded, but will live. I have just spoken with him on the phone," Gerashchenko wrote on his Facebook page on Monday, October 30.

According to the parliamentarian, investigative groups are working at the scene of the incident.

"Ukraine will always remember and mourn for its beautiful and clean daughter. I offer my condolences to Amina's family and friends. The best memory of her will be a just retribution to all those who were involved in this terrible murder," Gerashchenko wrote.

As reported, on June 1, 2017, Osmayev and Okuyeva, officers of the Kyiv-2 police battalion who took part in the anti-terrorist operation in Donbas, were attacked in Kyiv.

The assailant, who introduced himself as a foreign journalist, had arranged a meeting with the couple beforehand.

"When they got into the car, the man took out a Glock pistol from a box and shot Osmayev in the chest. In response Amina fired several shots with her Makarov pistol into the gunman," the police said in a statement.

Both men were taken with numerous gunshot wounds to a hospital in Kyiv. Later, the city court chose a measure of restraint for the suspect in the form of custody for 60 days without the right to deposit bail.

On June 8, Osmayev was discharged from hospital.

*************


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/2218456-...2-tanks-outside-russian-occupied-donetsk.html

01 November 2017

The OSCE Special Monitoring Mission (SMM) to Ukraine has reported its monitors have seen up to 50 tanks in occupied areas outside the city of Donetsk seized by the self-proclaimed Donetsk People's Republic ("DPR") in eastern Ukraine.

"Beyond the withdrawal lines but outside designated storage sites, in non‑government‑controlled areas, the SMM saw 45-50 tanks (T-72) parked in a fenced-in abandoned industrial compound south-west of Manuilivka (65km east of Donetsk)," the mission said in an update on October 31 based on information as of 19:30 on October 30.


The SMM also said its monitors had revisited a "DPR" permanent storage site, whose location was beyond the respective withdrawal lines, and saw that eight tanks (three T-64 and five T-72) were again missing. 

OSCE monitors also reported they had spotted 10 Ukrainian tanks outside the Russia-occupied city of Luhansk. "In violation of the respective withdrawal lines, in government-controlled areas, the SMM saw ten tanks (T-64) being transported in a south-westerly direction on flat-bed trucks near Teple (31km north of Luhansk)," it said in the update.

***************
https://www.unian.info/war/2218704-ukraine-reports-17-enemy-attacks-1-kia-5-wias-in-last-day.html

01 November 2017 

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 17 times in the past 24 hours, with one Ukrainian soldier reported as killed in action (KIA) and five troops as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

"In the evening, 122mm artillery systems, 120mm mortars, grenade launchers and machine guns were fired at the defenders of the village of Shyrokyne in the Mariupol sector. It lasted for almost two hours. Our soldiers fired back, using infantry weapons. Unfortunately, three Ukrainian servicemen were wounded in that fighting," the press center said on Facebook on Wednesday, November 1.

At night, the Russian occupation forces lobbed five 120mm shells into areas near the village of Orikhove in the Luhansk sector. In the Donetsk sector, the Ukrainian positions near the town of Avdiyivka, and the villages of Luhanske and Zaitseve came under enemy fire from various types of grenade launchers, heavy machine guns, and small arms. Over the past day, the ATO forces had to fire back 13 times, using infantry weapons.


***************


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/2223944-...kraine-army-positions-detained-in-donbas.html

03 November 2017 

Operatives of the SBU Security Service of Ukraine have detained in Luhansk region an accomplice of terrorists equipped with explosives and satellite maps with marked positions of the Ukrainian military, the SBU's press center reports. 

The law enforcers have established that the resident of Popasna was recruited by an "intelligence operative" of one of the gangs within the so-called "LPR" terrorist organization. 

"At the directions of his supervisor, the man passed to militants information about the deployment and maneuvers of personnel and equipment of the Anti-Terrorist Operation forces," the report says.

Operatives of the special services detained a man in his own house. During the search, 1 kg of TNT, two detonators, and five satellite maps with marked positions of the Ukrainian soldiers were found. 

According to the detainee's testimony, he had to keep the explosives left by unknown individuals until further instructions from his supervisor. The man is now a suspect under Article 263 and Part 1 of Article 258-3 of the Criminal Code of Ukraine. The investigation is underway.

**********
https://www.unian.info/war/2223129-ukraine-reports-1-wia-16-enemy-attacks-in-last-day.html

03 November 2017

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 16 times in the past 24 hours, with one Ukrainian soldier reported as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

After 18:00 Kyiv time, the enemy used grenade launchers and heavy machine guns three times against the defenders of the village of Krymske in the Luhansk sector. 

"Our fortified position near the village of Lebedynske, which is in the Mariupol sector, came under fire from the same types of weapons," the press center said. In the Donetsk sector, the enemy fired grenade launchers of various types and small arms near the villages of Luhanske and Kamianka, and Butivka coal mine at the end of the day. 

In addition, the occupiers opened fire from machine guns near the town of Avdiyivka and the village of Zaitseve. Over the past day, the ATO forces had to fire back 13 times, using non-banned weapons.

***************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/459323.html

The artillery of the Armed Forces of Ukraine should be ready, if necessary, to return to the disengagement line in the Anti-Terrorist operation (ATO) area in the east of the country, President of Ukraine Petro Poroshenko said.

"Today, we need to sharpen the skills, sharpen the rapid reaction, the movement and the deployment of artillery and missile systems. You were taken from the disengagement line, but you must be ready to return there at any moment and get into action if this is dictated by the requirements of the defense," the president said in the village of Divychky of Pereyaslav-Khmelnytsky district of Kyiv region on Friday on the occasion of the Day of Missile Forces and Artillery.

************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/459388.html


A total of 400 civilians died in the combat zone in Donbas in 2017, Alexander Hug, the principal deputy chief monitor of the OSCE Special Monitoring Mission (SMM) to Ukraine, said.

"Last week the OSCE Special Monitoring Mission to Ukraine recorded 5,892 ceasefire violations. That brings the total so far this year to over 325,000 ceasefire violations. Almost 27,000 of those ceasefire violations were caused by proscribed weapons - weapons that should have been withdrawn beyond the lines agreed by the sides in Minsk a long time ago," he said at a briefing in Kyiv on Friday.

Observers recorded 48 pieces of such weapons, 31 in areas controlled by the Ukrainian government and 17 in areas outside its control, in the past week, he said. Over 3,800 pieces of heavy weapons deployed in violation of separation lines, with more than two thirds of them being in territories beyond Ukraine's control, were recorded this year, Hug said.

Instead of implementing the Minsk agreements, the parties pretend to do that and focus on arguments regarding what should be implemented in the first place, Hug said.

A total of 2,000 instances of restriction of the OSCE SMM's movement have been recorded this year, Hug said. Mostly they are related to failure in demining of territories or restrictions imposed by servicemen or "armed persons," totaling over 700 times, with the majority of them by the latter.

Observers have faced this most often in areas outside Ukraine's control, near the uncontrolled sections of the border with the Russian Federation, he said.

***************

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/459329.html

President of Ukraine Petro Poroshenko has said that the Ukrainian Armed Forces, including artillery, must pass to NATO standards in the near future.

"I think that right now we need to move to the principles that dominate among our partner countries and NATO members ... NATO's key feature is accuracy. Today Ukrainian artillery fully meets these requirements. We are confidently moving forward this way," Poroshenko said in the village of Divychky of Pereyaslav-Khmelnytsky district of Kyiv region on Friday on the occasion of the Day of Missile Forces and Artillery.

He said that this year the Armed Forces of Ukraine received more than 600 units of missile and artillery armament, more than 250 units of night vision devices and other modern weapons.

"For this period, the portable complex Korsar, the unmanned aerial complexes Furia, Fly Eye were adopted or admitted for operation. In the framework of assistance from international partners, we additionally received over 100 night vision devices, protected laptops," Poroshenko said.

The president also noted a large number of problems in the Armed Forces. "This concerns both the problems of the restoration and modernization of weapons, the provision of ammunition, the establishment of training centers for the training of artillery specialists and the process of their training in full accordance with the real needs of the Ukrainian troops and NATO standards," the president said.

In this regard, Poroshenko ordered to increase the intensity and quality of training of Ukrainian artillerymen.

He called on the Defense Ministry of Ukraine, the Armed Forces of Ukraine to continue increasing the intensity of training of artillerymen-rocket men.

*************


----------



## Hindustani78

03 November 2017

Operatives of the SBU Security Service of Ukraine have detained in Luhansk region an accomplice of terrorists equipped with explosives and satellite maps with marked positions of the Ukrainian military, the SBU's press center reports.

Read more on UNIAN: https://www.unian.info/war/2223944-...kraine-army-positions-detained-in-donbas.html

"At the directions of his supervisor, the man passed to militants information about the deployment and maneuvers of personnel and equipment of the Anti-Terrorist Operation forces," the report says.

Operatives of the special services detained a man in his own house. During the search, 1 kg of TNT, two detonators, and five satellite maps with marked positions of the Ukrainian soldiers were found. According to the detainee's testimony, he had to keep the explosives left by unknown individuals until further instructions from his supervisor. The man is now a suspect under Article 263 and Part 1 of Article 258-3 of the Criminal Code of Ukraine. The investigation is underway.

**************

04 November 2017

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 29 times in the past 24 hours, with three Ukrainian soldiers reported as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters.

Read more on UNIAN: https://www.unian.info/war/2225391-ukraine-reports-3-wias-amid-29-enemy-attacks-in-last-day.html

"The ATO forces returned fire 17 times, thus forcing the enemy to observe the ceasefire. Three our soldiers were wounded as a result of hostilities," the ATO HQ wrote on Facebook.

The situation in the ATO area somewhat escalated last night as the enemy intensified its attacks significantly in the Donetsk sector after 18:00. The militants fired at Ukrainian strong points near the town of Avdiyivka until midnight, using grenade launchers and machine guns. 

The Ukrainian military fired back to suppress the enemy's activity. As a result of the confrontation, one of Ukraine's defenders was wounded. In the evening, the ATO positions came under enemy fire from infantry weapons near the villages of Pesky and Zaitseve, as well as near Butivka coal mine. 

Moreover, the Ukrainian strongholds outside the village of Luhanske were attacked twice. The militants also fired 120mm mortars near the village of Troyitske.


In the Luhansk sector, as a result of the enemy shelling from a heavy machine gun, another Ukrainian soldier was wounded near the village of Novo-Oleksandrivka.

In addition, the militants fired 82mm mortars on ATO strongholds outside the village of Triokhizbenka. They used all types of infantry weapons near the villages of Stanytsia Luhanska, Novozvanivka, and Valuyske.

In the evening hours, the Russia-backed militants attacked the Ukrainian strongholds near the villages of Talakivka and Taramchuk in the Mariupol sector.

As UNIAN reported earlier, Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko signed Decree No. 351/2017 on the establishment of the military and civil administration in the villages of Shyrokyne and Berdianske in Donetsk region's Volnovakha district.

************

"We clearly understand where the regular Russians troops are located [in Donbas]. In particular, a battalion tactical group is deployed in Donetsk, another battalion tactical group is located in Snizhne, and a company task group is stationed in Luhansk," he told Ukrainian TV Channel 5. 

According to Zhebrivsky, the number of "idea-driven" militants, the followers of "russkiy mir" (Russian world) is decreasing.

https://www.unian.info/war/2225584-...gular-russian-troops-locations-in-donbas.html
https://www.unian.info/war/2225584-...gular-russian-troops-locations-in-donbas.html
On the front line and in the military units, there are either the Russians from the regular troops or 'advisors', as was once in Vietnam and Afghanistan. And of course, there are many mercenaries not only from the so-called [Russia's] private military company Wagner, but also those who are used as 'cannon fodder', forgive me, and fight for money," Zhebrivsky added. 

As UNIAN reported earlier, the situation in the area of the Anti-Terrorist Operation remained tense last night, though fully controlled by the Ukrainian army. The enemy activated fire provocations almost along the entire contact line. Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 29 times in the past 24 hours.

*************

"The hottest spot was in the Mariupol sector. Since midnight, the militants have fired grenade launchers and heavy machine guns four times on our strongholds near the village of Vodiane. 
The Ukrainian positions on the outskirts of Krasnohorivka came under fire from the same types of weapons," the ATO HQ wrote on Facebook. In the Luhansk sector, the militants used small arms near the villages of Krymske and Luhanske.

https://www.unian.info/war/2226039-donbas-militants-attack-ukraine-11-times-on-nov-4-ato-hq.html
https://www.unian.info/war/2226039-donbas-militants-attack-ukraine-11-times-on-nov-4-ato-hq.html

The intensity of enemy attacks somewhat decreased in the Donetsk sector. Only in the morning, the occupiers fired an anti-tank grenade launcher and small arms on Ukrainian defenders of the town of Avdiyivka. 

"In general, the Russian occupation forces have violated the ceasefire 11 times since midnight. The ATO forces fired back nine times, thus suppressing enemy activity. Today there were no losses among the soldiers of the ATO forces as a result of firing," the report says.

************

Over the past day, illegal armed groups in the zone of the Anti-Terrorist Operation violated ceasefire 25 times, according to the press service of the ATO headquarters. 

https://www.unian.info/war/2226169-...l-ukraine-positions-25-times-in-last-day.html
https://www.unian.info/war/2226169-...l-ukraine-positions-25-times-in-last-day.html

In the afternoon hours, as a result of the shelling by pro-Russian mercenaries reported near Novozvanivka, one Ukrainian serviceman was injured. Russian-occupation forces continue their fire provocations virtually along the entire line of demarcation, with occasional use of mortars of various calibers.

On the Luhansk line, the enemy employed 120mm mortars near Novo-oleksandrivka and 82mm mortars near Novotoshkivske and Krymske.


On the approaches to the militant stronghold of Donetsk, near the village of Zaitseve, in the evening and night hours, the invaders fired three times at the strong points of ATO forces using infantry weapons and mortars. 

Militants also fired from infantry fighting vehicles near Popasna. In the Primorske direction, positions of the Ukrainian army outside Starahnativka and Pavlopil came under the enemy fire from large-caliber machine guns and small arms.


The Armed Forces of Ukraine returned fire 17 times to repel the attacks. 

************

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/459388.html

More than 400 civilians killed or injured in the combat zone in Donbas in 2017, Alexander Hug, the principal deputy chief monitor of the OSCE Special Monitoring Mission (SMM) to Ukraine, said.

"Last week the OSCE Special Monitoring Mission to Ukraine recorded 5,892 ceasefire violations. That brings the total so far this year to over 325,000 ceasefire violations. Almost 27,000 of those ceasefire violations were caused by proscribed weapons - weapons that should have been withdrawn beyond the lines agreed by the sides in Minsk a long time ago," he said at a briefing in Kyiv on Friday.

Observers recorded 48 pieces of such weapons, 31 in areas controlled by the Ukrainian government and 17 in areas outside its control, in the past week, he said. Over 3,800 pieces of heavy weapons deployed in violation of separation lines, with more than two thirds of them being in territories beyond Ukraine's control, were recorded this year, Hug said.

Instead of implementing the Minsk agreements, the parties pretend to do that and focus on arguments regarding what should be implemented in the first place, Hug said.

A total of 2,000 instances of restriction of the OSCE SMM's movement have been recorded this year, Hug said. Mostly they are related to failure in demining of territories or restrictions imposed by servicemen or "armed persons," totaling over 700 times, with the majority of them by the latter.

Observers have faced this most often in areas outside Ukraine's control, near the uncontrolled sections of the border with the Russian Federation, he said.

***************


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

more than 3660 Ukrainian soldiers martyred so far

http://memorybook.org.ua/


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/2227126-ukraine-reports-2-wias-amid-23-enemy-attacks-in-last-day.html

06 November 2017

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 23 times in the past 24 hours, with two Ukrainian soldiers reported as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

The enemy was most active near the city of Donetsk in the second half of the day. Here, the Russian-backed militants launched over 100 rockets from multiple rocket launchers on the Ukrainian fortified positions near the town of Avdiyivka and the village of Opytne within several hours. At night, the occupiers used 82mm mortars and heavy machine guns along the southeastern outskirts of Avdiyivka.

After dark, the Russian-backed mercenaries shelled the defenders of the village of Pisky twice. At first, the enemy used 120mm and 82mm mortars, and at about 22:00 Kyiv time, the invaders started firing 122mm artillery systems. 

In the Luhansk sector, the Ukrainian fortified positions near the village of Novotoshkivske came under fire from 120mm mortars, while 82mm mortars and cannons of infantry fighting vehicles were used to attack the defenders of the village of Novo-Oleksandrivka. 

In addition, the occupiers fired grenade launchers of various types near the village of Luhanske three times in the evening. In the Mariupol sector, the militants used anti-tank grenade launchers near the village of Vodiane. The ATO forces fired backed 14 times, using infantry weapons alone.

************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/459706.html

Militants on Sunday carried out provocative shelling with BMP 2, armored vehicle and large-caliber machine guns of Ukrainian positions in the Mariupol sector, the Ukrainian side of the joint coordination and control center (JCCC) has reported.

"On the morning of November 5 this year, the illegal armed formations of the ORDO carried out provocative shelling with BMP 2, armored vehicle and large-caliber machine guns, as well as from weapons of 120 and 82 mm mortars of the Armed Forces of Ukraine in ATO zone located on the outskirts of Vodiane near Mariupol. The consequences of the bombardment are being clarified," the press center of the ATO headquarters wrote on Sunday evening with a reference to the Ukrainian side of the JCCC.

Also, the Ukrainian side of the JCCC said that the bombardments were conducted with the aim of provoking ATO forces. The Ukrainian Armed Forces units did not react in response and did not respond to provocations, following the declared ceasefire regime.

***************


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/2229224-...ons-13-times-in-last-day-use-banned-arms.html
07 November 2017 

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 13 times in the past 24 hours, according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

In the Mariupol sector, the occupiers used banned 120mm mortars twice to shell the Ukrainian fortified positions near the village of Vodiane, the ATO HQ said in an update on Facebook on Tuesday morning. The defenders of the village of Verkhniotoretske came under 82mm mortar fire. In addition, the enemy used anti-tank grenade launchers and machine guns near the town of Krasnohorivka.

In the Luhansk sector, the fortified positions of the Armed Forces of Ukraine near the village of Triokhizbenka came under mortar fire. At the same time, the enemy used grenade launchers near the villages of Luhanske and Novoluhanske. The situation was also tense near the town of Avdiyivka in the Donetsk sector. 

In the evening, the invaders had been shelling the Ukrainian positions from infantry weapons for one hour.

The ATO forces fired back eight times in the past day, the ATO HQ said. Fortunately, there were no casualties among the Ukrainian military, it said.

*************


----------



## Hindustani78

08 November 2017 

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 17 times in the past 24 hours, with two Ukrainian soldiers reported as killed in action (KIA) and another three as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

https://www.unian.info/war/2231421-...ukraine-troops-2-kias-3-wias-in-last-day.html
https://www.unian.info/war/2231421-...ukraine-troops-2-kias-3-wias-in-last-day.html

"At the end of the past day, the situation in the Donbas conflict zone again escalated. In the second half of the day, the Russian occupation forces intensified provocative attacks almost along the entire demarcation line," the report says. In the Mariupol sector, the militants opened fire from 82mm mortars and cannons of infantry fighting vehicles (IFVs) on the defenders of the village of Hnutove. 

The occupiers also used IFVs near the villages of Mykolaivka, Vodiane and Berezove. One Ukrainian soldier was wounded as a result of grenade launcher shelling of a Ukrainian fortified position near the village of Novotroyitske.


In the Luhansk sector, the Ukrainian positions near the village of Novotoshkivske came under fire from mortars. After 18:00 Kyiv time, the enemy continued shelling the Ukrainian fortified positions near the village of Krymske. At first, the Russian-backed mercenaries used heavy machine guns and 82mm mortars.

Closer to midnight, the enemy lobbed ten 120mm shells, killing two Ukrainian soldiers and wounding another two. In addition, the invaders resorted to using an anti-tank grenade launcher against Ukrainian troops deployed near Butivka coal mine outside the militant-occupied city of Donetsk. 

The ATO forces fired back 12 times to suppress the enemy's activity, using infantry weapons alone.

************

08 November 2017 

The United States has called on the Russian Federation to implement a "genuine ceasefire" in Donbas after the shelling of two water filtration plants, according to State Department spokesperson Heather Nauert. 

https://www.unian.info/war/2231891-us-calls-on-russia-to-implement-genuine-ceasefire-in-donbas.html

"We call on the Russian-led forces to implement a genuine ceasefire and especially to cease shelling around the filtration plant and withdraw heavy weapons to the agreed-upon lines," Nauert said at a briefing in Washington, D.C., on November 7, 2017. 

According to her, in eastern Ukraine two water filtration plants have been subjected to shelling in recent days. "It is considered especially dangerous because some shells have fallen as close to as 50 meters from chlorine gas storage tanks at the facilities. 

A hit on the tanks would cause a major catastrophe, gassing people at the plant, possibly even those in nearby towns, as well as disrupting the supply of clean drinking water in the area," she said.

In her words, the Minsk peace agreements on Donbas call for a full ceasefire along the line of contact, "a ceasefire that Russian-led forces have never fully respected." 

"We also urge Ukraine to show restraint and to do everything within its power to implement the Minsk agreements," she added.

*************

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/460259.html

Russia's hybrid military forces have attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 17 times in the past 24 hours, with two Ukrainian soldiers reported as killed in action and another three as wounded in action, the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) headquarters has reported.

"In total for the past day illegal armed formations 17 times violated the ceasefire regime. The ATO forces fired back 12 times to suppress the enemy's activity, using infantry weapons alone. As a result of the fighting, two of our soldiers have been killed, two more injured, one wounded," the press center said on Wednesday morning.

At the end of the past day, the situation in the Donbas conflict zone again escalated. In the second half of the day, the Russian occupation forces intensified provocative attacks almost along the entire demarcation line," the staff said.

In the Mariupol sector, the militants opened fire from 82mm mortars and cannons of infantry fighting vehicles (IFVs) on the defenders of the village of Hnutove. The invaders also used IFVs near the villages of Mykolaivka, Vodiane and Berezove. One Ukrainian soldier was wounded as a result of grenade launcher shelling of a Ukrainian fortified position near the village of Novotroyitske.

In the Luhansk sector, the Ukrainian positions near the village of Novotoshkivske came under fire from mortars. After 18:00 Kyiv time, the enemy continued shelling the Ukrainian fortified positions near the village of Krymske. At first, the Russian-backed mercenaries used heavy machine guns and 82mm mortars. Closer to midnight, the enemy lobbed ten 120mm shells, killing two Ukrainian soldiers and wounding another two.

In addition, the invaders resorted to using an anti-tank grenade launcher against Ukrainian troops deployed near Butovka coal mine outside the militant-occupied city of Donetsk.

***************

Future officers of troops combat deployment faculty undergo drills at the International Peacekeeping and Security Centre of the National Land Forces Academy. They learn to use BMP-2 armament and drive combat armoured vehicles.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/2233441-...3-wias-amid-19-enemy-attacks-in-last-day.html
09 November 2017

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 19 times in the past 24 hours, with one Ukrainian soldier reported as killed in action (KIA) and another three as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

"The Russian occupation forces had been firing from 120mm and 82mm mortars and cannons of infantry fighting vehicles on the defenders of the village of Pavlopil in the Mariupol sector for 30 minutes in the second half of the day," the ATO HQ said on Facebook in an update for November 8 on Thursday morning.

The militants also used anti-tank grenade launchers and machine guns near the village of Zaitseve, which is close to the Russian-occupied city of Donetsk. However, the situation was most escalated in the Luhansk sector in the evening. The occupiers fired infantry weapons on the Ukrainian fortified positions near the villages of Krymske, Novo-Oleksandrivka, Luhanske, and Katerynivka.At about 18:00 Kyiv time, two Ukrainian soldiers were wounded in that fighting.

The ATO forces fired back 13 times to suppress the enemy's activity.

****************
https://www.unian.info/war/2234061-...asefire-violations-in-east-ukraine-media.html

A shaky ceasefire between Ukraine and the region's pro-Russian separatists is regularly violated, and violations have spiked in recent weeks, Alexander Hug, principal deputy chief monitor for the Organization for Security and Co-operation in Europe's mission in Ukraine, said in an interview, as reported by Reuters.

The OSCE's 503 monitors in the region are now seeing a weekly average of 220 incidents involving heavy weapons, up from around 40 a week after a harvest ceasefire, with a total of 3,877 such weapons spotted this year in violation of the ceasefire.

"The warning signals of this uptick have been out there," Hug said. "We have been warning through our reporting that the situation is gradually deteriorating again. 

"If some of these military-technical issues are not tackled now... we may see an increase in violence towards the end of this year," Hug said. Once the ground froze in the region later this month, he said, it would be easier to move around tanks, heavy artillery and other equipment.

Heavy weapons are the main cause of death in the conflict, which first broke out in 2014 and has claimed 75 lives and injured 346 so far this year, up some 3 to 5 percent from last year, Hug said.

Over 10,000 have died since 2014. Kyiv accuses Moscow of sending troops and heavy weapons to the region, which Russia denies. Hug urged the sides to implement decisions already made in the Minsk ceasefire agreement to withdraw heavy weapons from along the 500-kilometer (300 mile) line of conflict and disengage opposing forces, which are often staring at each other just 10 meters apart. 

"All along the 500-km contact line where the fighting takes place, they are standing basically next to each other, and that is, of course, a recipe for more of the same," he said. 

Both sides were violating the ceasefire, Hug said. "Returning fire is also a violation of the agreements. There is no exception to the non-use of weapons," he said.

********


----------



## Hindustani78

************

During a month reservists of operational primary reserve and military of the 24th Separate Mechanized Brigade enhanced their skills at Rivne training area and worked out the scenarios of offensive, defensive, etc.

“I am pleased to see professional and coordinated actions of troops during these drills. Thank you for your devotion to military duty, I believe that due to joint efforts we will defend our country and win. I am proud of being the commander of this brigade”, Drills Director, Commander of West Operations Command Major General Oleksandr Pavlyuk.

The best service members were awarded following the results of the drills.


----------



## Hindustani78

10 November 2017 
https://www.unian.info/war/2235314-ukraine-reports-2-wias-amid-19-enemy-attacks-in-last-day.html

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 19 times in the past 24 hours, with two Ukrainian soldiers reported as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters.

"The situation in the Donbas conflict zone did not change significantly at the end of the last day. The enemy continued shelling the Ukrainian positions, sometimes using mortars," the report says. After 18:00 Kyiv time, the militants opened fire from infantry weapons and 82mm mortars four times on the defenders of the village of Luhanske, which is in the Luhansk sector. Moreover, the Russian-backed mercenaries used the same weapons three times against the Ukrainian fortified positions near the village of Krymske.


The Ukrainian fortified positions near the villages of Triokhizbenka and Valuiske, as well as the town of Zolote also came under enemy fire. 

In addition, at about 22:00 Kyiv time, the occupiers lobbed twenty 122mm artillery shells into areas close to the village of Stariy Aidar. In the Donetsk sector, the enemy opened fire from grenade launchers to attack the positions of the Armed Forces of Ukraine near the town of Avdiyivka. 

In the Mariupol sector, the invaders used infantry weapons near the village of Slavne in the evening. Over the past day, the ATO forces fired back 12 times.

*****

https://www.unian.info/war/2235984-...ts-into-ukrainian-armys-rear-ukraine-ngo.html
10 November 2017 

The so-called "Intelligence Directorate of the Republican Guard of the Donetsk People's Republic ("DPR")" is implementing another large-scale operation to infiltrate agents into the Ukrainian-controlled areas of Donbas, according to Information Resistance, a Ukrainian non-governmental project on information security.

Three main channels are used: an "internally displaced person" (used rarely), a "militant deserter" (becomes more popular, in some cases they make up legends) and a "visiting relative," the NGO said.


"Sometimes there is a variation – a 'suffered' civil servant, mostly from the law enforcement, judicial system or local officials of district levels," it said.

************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/460896.html

As many as 425 civilians have been killed or injured in Donetsk and Luhansk regions in 2017, the Principal Deputy Chief Monitor of the OSCE Special Monitoring Mission (SMM), Alexander Hug, told a press conference at the Interfax-Ukraine press center in Kyiv on Friday.

The OSCE SMM confirms 425 civilian casualties since the beginning of this year, which is more than in the relevant period of 2016, Hug said.

Thirty-nine non-combatant casualties of this year in Donbas are children, Hug said.

**************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/460979.html
The U.S. multinational inspection team, which will also include representatives of Canada and Denmark, will visit Ukraine on November 13 to monitor the military and political situation in the country's central and south-eastern regions, the press service of the Ukrainian Defense Ministry has reported.

"The U.S. multinational inspection team, which will also include representatives of Denmark and Canada, arrives in Ukraine on November 13 to monitor the military and political situation in the central and south-eastern regions of our country," the report says.

The inspection team is expected to visit military units and subdivisions in the area of the anti-terrorist operation in Donetsk and Luhansk regions. In addition, the U.S. side included the territory of the Autonomous Republic of Crimea in the inspection area.

"Such events are important in the context of spreading reliable and unbiased information about the situation in Ukraine to the OSCE participating states, which will contribute to the efforts of the international community aimed at resolving the conflict," the ministry said.

The ministry also noted that in accordance with the Treaty on Conventional Armed Forces in Europe, this week Ukraine was visited by an inspection team from Germany, which also included representatives of France and Norway. On November 6-10, foreign inspectors visited a military unit in Chernihiv region.

************

Chief of Ukrainian Signal Corps Major General Volodymyr Rapko announced it during a briefing in Kyiv.

“In 2018-2020, all combat military units will use Aselsan VHF radios. Some units will use Harris received as the US military assistance. Motorola will be used in operational support units”, Gen. Rapko said.

According to trials, the Aselsan VHF radios meet the Ukrainian army requirements in terms of compatibility, quality, and price. Moreover, these radios are planned to be manufactured in Ukraine.

_PA Office of the Armed Forces of Ukraine












_


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/2237674-...cks-on-ukraine-troops-2-wias-in-last-day.html
11 November 2017
Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 33 times in the past 24 hours, with two Ukrainian soldiers reported as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

https://www.unian.info/war/2237674-...cks-on-ukraine-troops-2-wias-in-last-day.html





"In the vicinity of the city of Donetsk, the militants used 82mm mortars and grenade launchers twice against the defenders of the town of Avdiyivka. Our fortified positions near the village of Zaitseve also came under fire from machine guns twice," the report says.


In the Luhansk sector, the invaders fired mortars on the Ukrainian fortified positions near the villages of Katerynivka and Donets. Moreover, they used infantry weapons near the villages of Luhanske and Stanytsia Luhanska. In the Mariupol sector, the Russian occupation forces opened fire from 120mm mortars near the villages of Pavlopil and Vodiane in the second half of the day.

The Ukrainian military fired back. Unfortunately, one Ukrainian soldier was wounded in that fighting.
***********

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/461115.html
Dzerzhynsky City Court in Donetsk region has sentenced three militants of the so-called "DPR" in absentia to life imprisonment for the killing of a 16-year-old resident of Kramatorsk, Stepan Chubenko, in 2014 for his active pro-Ukrainian position, the press service of the Donetsk Regional Prosecutor's Office has reported.

"Dzerzhynsky City Court fully supported the position of the prosecutor's office and sentenced three defendants to life imprisonment. Each of the convicts is obliged to pay UAH 1 million to the mother of the murdered young man," the report says.

According to the prosecutor's office, on July 22-28, 2014, a group of unidentified individuals, in preliminary collusion with members of illegal armed groups – Pohodin, Moskaliov, Sukhomlynov - illegally deprived the 16-year-old resident of Kramatorsk of his liberty. On July 28, the three mentioned militants killed the kidnapped teenager.

Subsequently, the body of the victim was delivered from the temporarily occupied territory of Donetsk region to Kramatorsk.

************


----------



## Hindustani78

12 November 2017 

Russia's hybrid military forces violated the ceasefire in Donbas 18 times in the past day, November 11, as a result of which one Ukrainian soldier was wounded, according to the press service of the Ukrainian Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

https://www.unian.info/war/2238481-...-one-ukrainian-soldier-wounded-on-nov-11.html
https://www.unian.info/war/2238481-...-one-ukrainian-soldier-wounded-on-nov-11.html






"In total, the Russian occupation forces violated the truce 18 times in the past day. The ATO troops fired back to resolutely force the invaders into peace. One Ukrainian serviceman was wounded in fighting," the ATO Headquarters wrote on Facebook on Sunday, November 12.

In the second half of the day, militants used various types of grenade launchers and machine guns to shell ATO positions outside the villages of Mayorsk, Luhanske, and Novoluhanske. 

And at about 23:00, the enemy started firing from a 120mm mortar to attack the positions near Mayorsk. What is more, Ukrainian positions near the villages of Popasna and Katerynivka were attacked by the enemy in the evening. 

After 18:00 local time on November 11, no enemy activity was reported in the Mariupol and Donetsk sector.

***************


----------



## Hindustani78

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/461069.html

Illegal armed groups have violated the ceasefire in the anti-terrorist operation (ATO) zone in Donbas 33 times over the past 24 hours, with two Ukrainian servicemen reported as wounded, the press center of the ATO headquarters has reported on Facebook.

According to the report, militants used mortars of different calibers during the attacks on Ukrainian positions. The ATO forces returned fire 24 times.

In particular, militants opened fire twice from 82mm mortars and grenade launchers on the defenders of Avdiyivka, and they also fired twice from machine guns at Ukrainian positions near the village of Zaitseve.

In the Luhansk sector, militants used mortars to fire at Ukrainian strongholds near the village of Katerynivka, Popasna district, and the Donets railway station, In addition, they fired from infantry weapons near the village of Stanytsia Luhanska.

In the Mariupol sector, the enemy used 120mm mortars near Pavlopil and Vodiane in the second half of the day. Ukrainian fighters fired back. One Ukrainian serviceman was wounded in the fighting.

12 November 2017 

Special forces in Kyiv have seized explosives found in a car; explosives experts and local investigators are now working on the scene of the incident, according to Kyiv police's press service. 

"Members of a special purpose unit have spotted a suspicious Volkswagen car with two men on a parking lot of a shopping center in Darnytsky district's Osokorky area," the police said.

https://kiev.unian.info/2238891-car...ives-ready-for-use-seized-in-kyiv-photos.html
https://kiev.unian.info/2238891-car...ives-ready-for-use-seized-in-kyiv-photos.html





Some 6.5 kg of plastic explosives and 10 electric detonators were seized / Photo from Kyiv 

Police's Facebook page During the examination of the car, the police found a backpack in the trunk with five briquettes of plastic explosives weighing 6.5 kg and 10 electric detonators. The explosives were prepared for use, the police said.






The men who were in the car were also detained. 

"Investigators and SBU officers are now interviewing the young people who were transporting [the explosives] and who did not have any communications devices with them. They may have had accomplices. The investigators are now documenting and determining all the circumstances of the incident," the police said.






Chief of the National Police's main directorate in Kyiv Andriy Kryshchenko has placed all Kyiv patrols on alert. 

They will be patrolling railway and subway stations and popular public places. 

Some 200 National Guard members are involved in the operation.

**************
Read more on UNIAN: https://kiev.unian.info/2238891-car...ives-ready-for-use-seized-in-kyiv-photos.html


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/2238971-...rcenaries-fighting-abroad-incl-in-donbas.html

12 November 2017 

The prosecutor's office of Serbia has opened 45 cases since the end of 2014 against Serbian mercenaries who have been fighting in military conflicts abroad, including in Russian-occupied Donbas, according to the Ukrainian news outlet Evropeiska Pravda. 


The cases are designed to prosecute persons who fall within the scope of Article 386a of the Criminal Code of Serbia, representative for the prosecutor's office of Belgrade Tatjana Sekulic said, Evropeiska Pravda reported citing the Serbian edition Politika.

Last year, the prosecutor's office charged 24 people with such a crime.


The publication notes that only a few dozen Serbs are now fighting in Ukraine and Syria.

At the same time, the SBU Security Service of Ukraine said on October 11 that since the beginning of the Donbas war, more than 300 citizens of Serbia had been fighting in the self-proclaimed Luhansk People's Republic territory alone.

***************
https://www.unian.info/war/2240966-...reportedly-to-seize-unauthorized-harvest.html

13 November 2017 

The so-called head of the self-proclaimed Donetsk People's Republic ("DPR"), Alexander Zakharchenko, has reportedly ordered to seize all crops, namely vegetables, fruit, grapes, etc., grown by households on "unauthorized" plots of land, according to the "republic's" website. 


"Yields of agricultural plants and fruit from bushes, vineyards and trees, grown on unauthorized plots of land in state and municipal ownership are the property of the 'DPR,'" reads an "order" dated November 3, 2017.


The so-called "Revenue and Taxes Ministry" of the "DPR" has been granted unimpeded access to areas where these crops are harvested or stored, as well as given the right to seize yields. "In the event of unauthorized disposal of the crops specified in paragraph 1 of the 'decree,' legal entities, individual entrepreneurs, and individuals are obliged to reimburse costs of the crops," reads the document. The document is applicable retroactively, as of June 1, 2017.

***************

https://www.unian.info/war/2239201-...number-of-armed-provocations-in-last-day.html

13 November 2017 

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 33 times in the past 24 hours, according to the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters.


It is reported that the enemy is particularly active in violating the ceasefire agreements throughout the night hours. After dark, the militants became more active on the Svitlodarska Duha bulge.

The defenders of the village of Luhanske were attacked with 120mm and 82mm mortars, grenade launchers, small arms, and infantry fighting vehicles.

In the vicinity of the city of Donetsk, the enemy used infantry weapons near the towns of Avdiyivka and Maryinka, and Butivka coal mine. 

In the Luhansk sector, the Russian occupation forces fired 82mm mortars, grenade launchers and small arms near the village of Katerynivka, as well as heavy machine guns on the defenders of the village of Valuiske. 

Despite the increase in enemy fire activity, no Ukrainian soldier was killed or wounded in action.

****************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/461303.html

Russia's hybrid military forces have attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 33 times in the past 24 hours, the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) headquarters has reported.

"The situation in the ATO area remains complicated ... Compared to the previous days, the number of enemy armed provocations has almost doubled and reached 33. More than a dozen facts of using weapons by fighters are characterized by the use of mortars of different calibers," the ATO staff said on Facebook on Monday morning.

It is reported that the enemy is particularly active in violating the ceasefire agreements throughout the night hours. Despite the increase in enemy fire activity, no Ukrainian soldier was killed or wounded in action.

"After dark, the militants became more active on the Svitlodarska Duha bulge. The defenders of the village of Luhanske were attacked with 120mm and 82mm mortars, grenade launchers, small arms, and infantry fighting vehicles. In the vicinity of the city of Donetsk, the enemy used infantry weapons near the towns of Avdiyivka and Maryinka, and Butovka coal mine.

In the Luhansk sector, the Russian occupation forces fired 82mm mortars, grenade launchers and small arms near the village of Katerynivka, as well as heavy machine guns on the defenders of the village of Valuiske.

**************

On November 10, officers of the Ukrainian party of the Joint Control and Coordination Centre recorded the ceasefire violations in Triokhizbenka village where militants used mortars and small arms against the private houses.

On November 09, the illegal armed formations launched attacks against Triokhizbenka village. Fortunately, there are no casualties among civilians.

These actions demonstrate militants’ unwillingness to observe the ceasefire and fulfill the Minsk agreements.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/2241186-...-770-explosions-in-donbas-on-the-weekend.html
14 November 2017 

Monitors of the OSCE Special Monitoring Mission (SMM) to Ukraine have reported over 770 explosions in Donetsk and Luhansk regions on the weekend. 


"In Donetsk region, between the evenings of November 10 and 11, the SMM recorded fewer ceasefire violations, including, however, more explosions (about 410), compared with the previous reporting period (about 340 explosions). Between the evenings of November 11 and 12, the SMM recorded fewer ceasefire violations, including about 290 explosions, compared with the previous 24 hours," the OSCE SMM said in an update on November 13 based on information received as of 19:30 Kyiv time on November 12, 2017.


"In Luhansk region, the SMM recorded fewer ceasefire violations (three, all explosions), between the evenings of November 10 and 11, compared with the previous reporting period (16 explosions). It recorded more ceasefire violations, including about 70 explosions, between the evenings of November 11 and 12, compared with the previous 24 hours," the update said.

***************
https://www.unian.info/war/2241429-ukraine-reports-2-wias-amid-33-enemy-attacks-in-last-day.html
14 November 2017 

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 33 times in the past 24 hours, with two Ukrainian soldiers reported as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

After dark, the enemy significantly increased the number of shelling in the Luhansk sector. In particular, using 120mm mortars, grenade launchers and small arms, the occupiers shelled the defenders of the village of Novotoshkivske four times. 

Russian-backed mercenaries used the same types of weapons against the Ukrainian fortified positions near the village of Travneve. Using infantry weapons, the militants also violated the ceasefire near the villages of Troyitske, Krymske, Zaitseve and Luhanske.

In the Donetsk sector, the Russian occupation forces opened fire from grenade launchers and small arms several times on the Ukrainian positions near the town of Avdiyivka. The defenders of the town of Maryinka were attacked with 82mm mortars and small arms. Moreover, the invaders lobbed five 120mm mines on the defenders of the village of Pavlopil, which is close to the port city of Mariupol. In addition, the Ukrainian fortified positions near the village of Shyrokyne came under grenade launcher fire.


The servicemen of the Armed Forces of Ukraine returned fire 23 times over the last day.
*************

14 November 2017 

On November 14, Russian members of the Joint Centre for Control and Co-ordination (JCCC) have created "fake attacks" on the Donetsk filtration station, that's according to the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 






"The JCCC's Ukrainian members report: this morning, the Russian side of the JCCC created "fake attacks" on the Donetsk filtration station by the units of the Armed Forces of Ukraine, who allegedly used tank guns, shelling positions of the illegal armed forces in the direction of Avdiyivka-Yasynuvata. As a result of these 'shellings' the personnel of the Donetsk filtration station, which is located nearby, allegedly couldn't get to work on time. The Ukrainian side of the JCCC says there was no shelling by the units of the Armed Forces, while personnel of the station got to work on time and without any delays or obstructions," the report says.

The headquarters notes that the Donetsk filtration station is operating in a regular mode. "Such statements by the Russian side of the JCCC are nothing more than yet another falsification by illegal armed formations; they are voiced to compromise the Armed Forces of Ukraine.

Today, the situation around the Donetsk filtration station clearly demonstrates that the leadership of the illegal armed formations continues to cynically ignore the interests of the civilian population on both sides of the demarcation line and is keen to further aggravate the armed conflict in Donbas," the ATO HQ said.

**************

As of October 13, 2017, there were 152 Ukrainian citizens held captive in Donbas, according to the SBU Security Service of Ukraine. Another 404 were reported missing.

"The number of hostages is on the rise – 157 Ukrainians are illegally held in captivity in the self-proclaimed republic in Donbas, and dozens are held captive in the Russian Federation. There has been no progress in releasing prisoners of war in the past 14 months," she said on Facebook.

She announced a meeting had been held between Ukrainian delegates in the Parliamentary Assembly of the Council of Europe and ambassadors of the member countries of the Council of Europe. "Today, an important conversation with the diplomatic corps took place with colleagues of all parliamentary factions, especially relevant pending the January session, which promises to be difficult – the Russians plan to return to the PACE – dead or alive – without fulfilling any conditions," she wrote.


Head of the Ukrainian delegation Volodymyr Ariev informed the diplomats about the work and position of the Ukrainian delegation. 

"I, in turn, thanked all member countries of the Council of Europe for constructive dialogue and cooperation, advocated the synchronization of our efforts to maintain and protect the fundamental principles of the Council of Europe. We advocate that Russia return to the international legal field and begin, at last, to fulfill its obligations. The consequence of the Russian armed aggression is more than 10 thousand dead Ukrainians, more than 20 thousand wounded," she wrote.

"We, using the opportunity, spoke about a [possible] peacekeeping mission in Donbas. Russia's hybrid proposals for a 'mission to protect the [OSCE] mission along the contact line' is absolutely unacceptable. Peacekeepers must be present throughout the temporarily occupied territory, including an uncontrolled section of the Russian-Ukrainian border. We expect the support of our partners who are members of the United Nations and the Council of Europe, in this issue. _ called for special attention to the problem of the violation of fundamental human rights in the occupied Crimea and Donbas," she added.

****************_


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/2243724-...ukraine-23-times-use-propelled-artillery.html

15 November 2017 

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 23 times in the past 24 hours, with two Ukrainian soldiers reported as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters.


At about 20:00 Kyiv time, the Russian occupation troops started firing 152mm rocket artillery systems on the defenders of the village of Zaitseve, which is in the Luhansk sector. The shelling lasted about two hours, with nearly a hundred shells launched. As a result of these attacks, one of the shells hit a residential house.  Furthermore, the militants fired 120mm mortars near the village of Lozove as well as 82mm mortars on the Ukrainian fortified positions near the villages of Novhorodske and Luhanske. In addition, they fired from a tank near Novhorodske.

In the Donetsk sector, the enemy lobbed over ten 120mm mines near the village of Verkhniotoretske. 

Moreover, the enemy also actively used the entire range of infantry weapons on different parts of the front line. The defenders of a number of front-line settlements in both Luhansk and Donetsk regions came under enemy attacks, including near the towns of Svitlodarsk, Krasnohorivka and Avdiyivka, and the villages of Troyitske, Novhorodske, and Starohnativka.

Despite the fact that the enemy fire was rather dense, the Armed Forces of Ukraine returned fire after almost every enemy shelling.

******************

https://www.unian.info/society/2245...police-car-hits-anti-tank-mine-in-donbas.html


15 November 2017 

A Ukrainian police car has hit an anti-tank mine near the village of Hnutove in Donetsk region, as a result of which a police major was killed and another two officers were wounded. 






"An hour ago, a police major on duty was killed, two more policemen were wounded, they were rushed to hospital ... On their way to respond to a call, a car with Mariupol policemen of the patrol police's response group was blown up in a blast of an anti-tank mine near the village of Talakivka," Chief of the National Police Serhiy Kniazev said.


Yesterday there was no mine there, because our military freely moved along that place, he said. 

Kniazev also said one more disguised landmine had been found in the nearby area. He also expressed his condolences to the relatives of the police officers.

The information was confirmed by the Ukrainian National Police's first deputy head Viacheslav Abroskin. "A service vehicle of the police traveling down the Talakivka-Hnutove road has hit an anti-tank mine planted by a militant group near the settlement of Hnutove in Donetsk region," he said on Wednesday. 

"A police major born in 1981 has died of his wounds. Another two policemen were wounded. They are now in hospital," Abroskin wrote on his Facebook page.
















Russian TV in Luhansk showing anti-personnel landmines that are being used by Russian forces.


----------



## Hindustani78

16 November 2017 

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 16 times in the past 24 hours, according to the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

https://www.unian.info/war/2245976-ukraine-reports-16-enemy-attacks-in-last-day.html
https://www.unian.info/war/2245976-ukraine-reports-16-enemy-attacks-in-last-day.html





In the Luhansk sector, the Russian occupation forces fired 120mm mortars on the defenders of the village of Travneve around midnight. One armed provocation was recorded near the villages of Oleksandrivka and Troyitske, and the town of Svitlodarsk last night, where the enemy used small arms and heavy machine guns.


In the Donetsk sector, Russian-backed mercenaries shelled the Ukrainian fortified positions using light infantry weapons. The defenders of the villages of Pisky and Talakivka near the strategic port city of Mariupol came under fire from grenade launchers and heavy machine guns, while the outskirts of the town of Avdiyivka and Butivka coal mine were attacked from small arms and heavy machine guns.

The Armed Forces of Ukraine returned fire 11 times. 

Fortunately, no Ukrainian soldiers were killed or wounded in action.

*************
 [URL]https://www.unian.info/war/2246054-ex-deputy-of-odesa-city-council-complicit-in-financing-lpr-dpr-militants-sbu.html[/URL]

16 November 2017

The SBU Security Service of Ukraine exposed the facts of financing of the illegal armed formations, the so-called "Donetsk People's Republic" ("DPR") and "Luhansk People's Republic" ("LPR"), by a former deputy of the Odesa City Council together with the management of a construction company, the SBU's press center reported. 

Law enforcers have established that one of the major Odesa developers conceals part of the sold property in its financial reports and gets paid in cash. Then the money is transferred to one of the former deputies of the Odesa City Council, who has "interests" in the construction business. 

"Special services officers documented that the deputy, earlier put on the international wanted list, found a safe haven in Russia and allocated a share of his profit for funding the so-called "DPR" and "LPR", the report says.

According to the SBU, in order to obtain additional evidence in the criminal proceedings opened under Part 2 Article 258-5 of the Criminal Code of Ukraine, the officers are conducting searches at the premises of the construction company involved and the places of residence of persons targeted by the probe.

*************
https://www.unian.info/society/2246...cement-operation-underway-in-zakarpattia.html
16 November 2017 

Today, November 16, military prosecutors, together with counterintelligence operatives of the SBU Security Service of Ukraine, border guards and national police internal security units began a special raid to document the illegal activities of persons who may be involved in the illegal seizure of land plot along the border strip in Zakarpattia region, as well as in the production and sales of drugs, according to the military prosecutor of the Western region Oleh Seniuk. 





"This morning, a special operation was launched in Zakarpattia region as part of an investigation into the illegal activities of a gang who unlawfully alienated a land plot along the border strip in Zakarpattia region, as well as set up the illegal sale of highly dangerous drugs... both in Ukraine and abroad, with the use of these land plots adjacent to the border strip," Seniuk said.

He also noted that so far over 100 searches were conducted, both in private households and in premises of business entities. More than 60 operatives of the military prosecutor's office, some 50 officers of the special department of the State Border Guard Service, more than 70 counterintelligence agents of the SBU Security Service, as well as 70 vehicles and a helicopter are involved in the unprecedented raid. 

The operation is under way.

***************
https://www.unian.info/politics/224...-in-donbas-than-british-army-has-klimkin.html

16 November 2017 

Ukrainian Foreign Minister Pavlo Klimkin in his exclusive comments to MailOnline has said the Russian Federation has sent in Donbas some 500 tanks, in addition to hundreds of other heavy weapons and thousands of Russian regular troops and mercenaries. 

His stark warning comes after Theresa May sparked a row with Russia by accusing the country of trying to "undermine free societies" and "sow discord in the West", MailOnline reported. Ukraine's foreign minister said of the latest row: "Russia lies on an industrial scale."

"The world must better understand this and the nature of hybrid warfare as very clearly the British Prime Minister does." "We must finally wake up and unite against this Imperialist Neo-red threat posed to the free world by the current Kremlin administration," he added. 

"We suffer at the hard end of Russia's hybrid war which they unleashed on the world in 2014 with the invasion Crimea and Donbas in my country," he said.

"Along with the tanks and guns and meddling in elections this is the nature of Russia's hybrid war waged on the west today." Klimkin added that while in Crimea, "the population now live under a repressive totalitarian regime of illegal occupation".

"We discuss Donbas, Russia says they are not there, despite having up to 500 tanks – four times as many operational tanks as the British Army – in addition to hundreds of other heavy weapons and thousands of Russian regular troops and mercenaries," he said.

***************

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/462266.html
"The Ukrainian side in this context confirmed its full commitment to the obligations it assumed," Olifer said.

Speaking of strikes on civilian infrastructure facilities, Olifer said that "the populated localities of Hranytne, Zaitseve, Maryinka, Vodyane, Shyrokyne, Avdiivka, and Trokhizbenka were shelled using weapons prohibited by the Minsk Agreements just recently."

During the work of the Trilateral Contact Group, the Ukrainian side also condemned the statement made by the head of the self-proclaimed Luhansk People's Republic, Igor Plotnitsky, who, according to Kyiv, doubts the restoration of Ukraine's sovereignty in Donbas, Olifer said. "Such statements contradict the Minsk Agreements and hinder the peace process," she said.

Additionally, work on release of hostages is continuing in the humanitarian subgroup. "We're taking all possible measures to ensure people's return to their families and loved one in the near future," she said.

The Ukrainian side brought up the following issues on the agenda of the political subgroup: the cancellation of Russia's recognition of documents issues by authorities of the self-proclaimed Donbas republics, the return of Ukrainian state and private property in Donbas without any conditions, forgoing the ruble zone, and establishing the border in the part of Donbas outside Ukraine's control, she said.

"We also insist on creating a special working subgroup on returning the uncontrolled section of the Russian-Ukrainian border to Ukraine's control," Olifer said.

***********


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/2248149-enemy-attacks-ukraine-forces-in-donbas-22-times-in-last-day.html

17 November 2017 

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 22 times in the past 24 hours, according to the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 


In the Luhansk sector, the Svitlodarska Duha bulge became the epicenter of the confrontation. The enemy had been shelling the Ukrainian fortified positions near the village of Luhanske for about three hours, using 82mm mortars, grenade launchers, machine guns, and infantry fighting vehicles. 

In total, over 90 shells were launched. The Ukrainian soldiers returned fire to almost every shelling. In addition, the defenders of the village of Makarove came under fire from 82mm mortars, grenade launchers and heavy machine guns in the evening. The enemy also provoked the Ukrainian troops by firing from small arms near the village of Krymske.


In the Donetsk sector, the situation was most tense near the Sea of Azov. Violating the Minsk accords, the enemy used 152mm artillery systems near the village of Vodiane, as well as 120mm mortars against the defenders of the villages of Pavlopil and Shyrokyne. The Ukrainian positions near the town of Avdiyivka were attacked with grenade launchers, heavy machine guns and small arms. Moreover, the Ukrainian positions near the village of Novotroyitske came under grenade launcher fire, while the defenders of the village of Starohnativka were attacked by the illegal armed groups with heavy machine guns at the end of the day. 

The Ukrainian military suppressed the enemy fire 15 times in the last day. 

Fortunately, no Ukrainian soldiers were killed or wounded in action.
**********
https://www.unian.info/war/2248149-enemy-attacks-ukraine-forces-in-donbas-22-times-in-last-day.html

Rivne military training area hosts large-scale combat training drills with involvement of Mi-24 and Mi-8 helicopters of all brigades of Army Aviation of the Armed Forces of Ukraine.

According to Chief of Army Aviation Col. Ihor Yaremenko, ‘Crews of combat and transport aviation proved their readiness to act independently in the interests of ground units and to fulfill tasks, as well as demonstrated professionalism and skills”.

The best Mi-24 and Mi-8 helicopter flight will be defined following the results of these drills.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/2250249-ukraine-reports-1-kia-amid-enemy-shellings-in-donbas.html

18 November 2017 

The situation in the zone of the Anti-Terrorist Operation over the past day remained difficult as Russian-occupation forces continued violating ceasefire, using weapons proscribed by Minsk accords to engage Ukrainian troops, according to the press center of the ATO Headquarters. 


Traditionally, the enemy actively violated ceasefire in the dark hours, the ATO HQ wrote on Facebook. 

The Russian-occupation forces were especially active in the Luhansk direction. Militants fired 120-mm and 82-mm mortar shells at the defenders of the Triokhizbenka. The enemy repeatedly fired the same types of mortars and grenade launchers at the defenders of Troitske and Luhanske. Besides, 11 mortar shells of a 120-mm caliber were fired near Novozvanivka, while the positions of the AFU near Stanytsia Luhanska, Novoluhansk, Svitlodarsk and Zolote (twice) were fired upon from light infantry weapons.

On the Donetsk line, the situation was most tense near the Sea of Azov. Three times the invaders opened fire from mortars of various calibers, grenade launchers and small arms at Ukrainian soldiers who keep their ground near Pavlopil. The positions of the Ukrainian military in the suburb of Avdiyivka were shelled from grenade launchers, fired upon from heavy machine guns and small arms, while the defenders of Maryinka were fired upon from large-caliber machine guns. 

"In general, over the past day, the occupiers violated the truce 25 times. In response, Ukrainian servicemen suppressed enemy fire 15 times. 

A soldier of the Armed Forces of Ukraine was killed in an enemy shelling. Another soldier was wounded and one - injured," the headquarters said.

************
https://www.unian.info/war/2250501-...most-dangerous-areas-for-civilians-media.html

The HALO Trust, a humanitarian mine-clearance organization, estimates that land mines have caused 1,796 casualties in eastern Ukraine — among them 238 civilians killed and a further 491 injured — since the start of the war in 2014. The rate of casualties from mines and unexploded ordnance has increased over the years — a trend likely to continue as displaced families return to areas where fighting has subsided, now riddled with explosive remnants.

Deaths of three Ukrainian soldiers from a land mine blast here last year put the area on the radar of the Danish Demining Group. Its manpower is drawn from the local population — supervisors say risks are manageable and training takes just a few weeks. In the Donbas twilight zone, this job is attractive. Pay is decent, the task empowering. This site is expected to be cleared within a year.

*************


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/2276106-...cks-on-ukraine-troops-3-wias-in-last-day.html

03 December 2017 

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 30 times in the past 24 hours, with three Ukrainian soldiers reported as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters.

"Russian-occupation forces resumed shelling the ATO strongholds, using heavy artillery. In particular, the enemy actively violated ceasefire in the dark hours," the ATO HQ wrote on Facebook.

In the Luhansk sector, the hottest spot was at the Svitlodarska Duha bulge, where the occupiers lobbed over twenty 152mm shells near the village of Novoluhanske. The enemy also intensively fired mortars of various calibers, grenade launchers and small arms on the Ukrainian fortified positions outside the villages of Luhanske, Troyitske, Novo-Oleksandrivka, Novotoshkivske, and Novoluhanske, as well as on the outskirts of Zolote and Popasna. In the Donetsk sector, the situation was most tense near the Sea of Azov. 

For several hours, the enemy had been firing 122mm artillery and mortars of various calibers near the villages of Vodiane and Shyrokyne. The Ukrainian strong points came under the enemy fire from 120mm mortars near the village of Talakivka, and from infantry weapons near the villages of Pavlopil and Hnutove. At dawn, the militants were shelling the Ukrainian positions from antitank missile system near the village of Opytne.

The invaders fired at least 200 rounds and shells on the ATO strongholds. The Russian-backed mercenaries also resumed shelling of the front-line settlements. The residential areas of the town of Avdiyivka, and the villages of Vodiane and Verkhniotoretske came under fire from mortars, grenade launchers and small arms. A 31-year-old woman was wounded as a result of the attack on Verkhniotoretske.

**************


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/2277049-...-ukraine-troops-1-kia-4-wias-in-last-day.html

04 December 2017 War

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 38 times in the past 24 hours, with one Ukrainian soldier reported as killed in action (KIA) and another four as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press center of the Ukrainian Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

"The Russian occupation forces more often shell the Ukrainian positions from weapons that should have been withdrawn from the contact line, including tanks," the ATO HQ said on Facebook on Monday, December 4.

In the Luhansk sector, the enemy was active near the villages of Troyitske and Luhanske after dark. Here, the militants used 120mm mortars. In addition, the invaders repeatedly fired grenade launchers and small arms to attack ATO positions near the town of Zolote, and the villages of Novo-Oleksandrivka, Zhovte and Krymske.

In Donetsk region, the epicenter of confrontation shifted from the Mariupol sector to the outskirts of the town of Avdiyivka in the Donetsk sector in the evening. Here, the occupiers repeatedly opened fire from all available infantry weapons, and closer to midnight the militants had been firing from a tank's cannon for more than an hour.

"The enemy used 82mm mortars against the Ukrainian troops in the villages of Verkhniotoretske and Lebedynske, while the defenders of the village of Talakivka and the town of Maryinka came under fire from grenade launchers, heavy machine guns and small arms," the ATO HQ said.

**************
https://www.unian.info/war/2277201-...my-sabotage-group-near-pisky-1-wia-video.html
04 December 2017 War

A skirmish has taken place near the village of Pisky in Donbas, as a result of which one Ukrainian soldier has been wounded, according to the Ukrainian Military TV.

An enemy subversive and reconnaissance group attempted to seize the dominant heights over Pisky amid fog. The Ukrainian military noticed the militants with the help of a thermal imager, after which a fight began. The enemy attack was repulsed, the commander of a unit of the Armed Forces of Ukraine who was adjusting fire was wounded. Now he is in the Dnipropetrovsk Regional Mechnikov Clinical Hospital.







**************
https://www.unian.info/war/2278039-...-car-in-maiorsk-driver-shaken-but-unhurt.html

04 December 2017 War

Chairman of Donetsk Military and Civilian Administration Pavlo Zhebrivsky has confirmed the Russian occupation forces fired at a civilian car in the village of Maiorsk.

"Last night, the Russian-backed militants fired at a civilian car in Maiorsk. According to Chairman of Zaitseve Military and Civilian Administration, Volodymyr Vesiolkin, a bullet fired from the occupied area (from a slag heap of Izotov coal mine) hit the car while the driver, a local resident, was driving it into the garage. Miraculously, the man was shaken but unhurt," he wrote on Facebook.

According to Zhebrivsky, this is another confirmation that the words "ceasefire" and "security of civilians" are empty phrases for the pro-Russian militants.

***********
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/466874.html

More than 2,500 civilians have been killed and 9,000 others injured since the beginning of the conflict in Donbas, according to a Humanitarian Response Plan 2018 for November 2017, which was published on the website humanitarianresponse.info.

"With the parties to the conflict failing to adhere to the various ceasefire agreements, more than 2,500 civilians have been killed since April 2014 and another 9,000 injured," reads the document posted on Monday.

The report notes that along the "contact line," an average of 40 armed clashes are recorded every day.

"Up to 200,0002 people living in the 5 km zone along the 'contact line' in the government controlled area regularly experience injury to or loss of loved ones or their neighbors, damage to property, and systematic barriers to accessing basic services," reads the report.

According to the report, the elderly constitute a significant proportion of the conflict-affected population in Ukraine, making up almost 30% of the 3.4 million people in need of humanitarian assistance and protection, and half the registered internally displaced persons (IDPs).

Humanitarian Response is a specialized digital service of the United Nations Office for the Coordination of Humanitarian Affairs (OCHA).

************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/466953.html

Illegal armed formations violated the truce in Donbas nine times from 00:00 to 18:00 local time on Monday, December 4; in particular, residential areas in the village of Travneve in Donetsk region's Bakhmutsky district came under fire, the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters (HQ) has said.

"At night, the invaders used mortars to shell two private houses in the village of Travneve. Fortunately, the people were not hurt, but the roofs of the houses were damaged. In total, the Russian terrorist troops have already violated the ceasefire nine times since midnight," the ATO HQ wrote on Facebook on Monday.

During their attacks on the ATO forces, militants continue using the weapons that "should have been withdrawn from the contact line long ago."

In particular, they intensively used 82mm mortars, grenade launchers of various types, and infantry fighting vehicles' cannons to shell Ukrainian troops near the village of Pisky in Yasynuvata district in the Donetsk sector.

"The hottest spot in the Luhansk sector is the Svitlodarska Duha bulge. The enemy repeatedly shelled our defensive positions near the village of Luhanske, using mortars and grenade launchers. Positions near the village of Novoluhanske were attacked by an infantry fighting vehicle and a twin anti-aircraft gun mount. What is more, the enemy used grenade launchers to attack the defenders of the villages of Zhovte and Zaitseve, and large-caliber machine guns were used to fire on the defenders of the village of Troyitske," it said.

What is more, militants do not stop intensive reconnaissance along the Svitlodarska Duha, involving special operations teams "whose goal is to perform acts of provocations, subversive activity at transport infrastructure facilities, crowded places to continue accusing and discrediting the Armed Forces of Ukraine."

********

 

According to the Ukrainian party of JCCC, the Russian occupations troops keep on violating the Minsk agreements and international humanitarian law. They have increased the number of attacks, as well as increase the quantity of mines along the demarcation line.

There were found Russian antipersonnel fragmentation mines POM-2 in east of Ukraine. Their marking says they were manufactured in 1993 in Russia.

The Ukrainian part of the JCCC underlines that Ukraine does not produce these mines and does not supply them to the Ukrainian army.

There were no depots with mines and other engineering equipment in the region before the Russian intervention, thus all the mines used by terrorists are from Russia.

These actions just demonstrate their unwilling to observe the Minsk agreements and ceasefire.

Ukrainian party of the Joint Ceasefire Control Centre


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/2278751-...ter-georgia-war-ex-head-of-intel-service.html
04 December 2017

Russia began early preparations for aggression against Ukraine and started amassing a military grouping along Ukraine
borders after the war in Georgia, former head of the Main Intelligence Department of the Ministry of Defense of Ukraine (2008-2010) and ex-chairman of the Foreign Intelligence Service (2014-2016) Viktor Gvozd told a Kyiv press conference Monday.

He noted that Russia's aggression has shown the importance of intelligence efforts in overcoming the challenges facing Ukraine: "The developments we have witnessed since 2014, the aggression against Ukraine showed how many challenges we are facing. They have focused our attention on how important the intelligence must be for our state," Gvozd said, according to an UNIAN correspondent.

He added that while he led Ukraine’s intelligence services at different periods of time, he felt that the efforts of intelligence operatives had been underestimated and misunderstood, as well as the very tool of intelligence. “And I was asking myself the question, why is that?” said Gvozd.

He added that he would not comment on personnel policy or any other internal issues. “As someone who has worked in intelligence, I will only speak about geopolitics and external issues," Gvozd added.

"When I was the head of military intelligence, I saw certain inconsistencies,” he said, noting that back in 2009, the intelligence agency already saw certain preparations on the part of the Russian Federation after Georgia war [an armed confrontation in South Ossetia in August 2008], when Russians “began to deploy groupings [of its armed forces] along our borders”.

Gvozd said that as early as in 2009, he realized that Ukraine needs to “change approaches to our intelligence efforts".

************
https://www.unian.info/war/2279329-ukraine-reports-3-wias-amid-21-enemy-attacks-in-last-day.html







05 December 2017 War

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 21 times in the past 24 hours, with three Ukrainian soldiers reported as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters.

"The Svitlodarska Duha bulge, which is in the Luhansk sector, remained the most volatile confrontation area. Here, the largest intensity of shelling from mortars of various calibers and the entire range of infantry weapons was recorded near the village of Luhanske, and lasted almost during the whole day with small interruptions. A skirmish also occurred in this area, which lasted more than five hours. Our military repulsed a subversive and reconnaissance group of the militants from the 7th separate motorized rifle brigade of the 2nd Army Corps of the Southern Military District of Russia. 

The enemy suffered losses as a result of the fight, namely one was killed and two others were wounded. In addition, the enemy used heavy machine guns against the defenders of the village of Novoluhanske," the report says.

Exposing the civilian population to danger, the militants fired 152mm artillery systems near the village of Vrubivka, a settlement that is located several kilometers from the contact line. 

"More than two dozen 120mm shells were launched by the enemy on the Ukrainian fortified positions near the villages of Krymske and Prychepylivka. In the Donetsk sector, the Ukrainian fortified positions near the villages of Pisky and Kamianka repeatedly came under fire from 82mm mortars and infantry weapons," the ATO HQ said.

*************
https://www.unian.info/war/2279921-...ags-on-five-lpr-administrative-buildings.html

05 December 2017 War

The OSCE Special Monitoring Mission (SMM) to Ukraine has spotted flags of the aggressor country, the Russian Federation, in the temporarily occupied city of Luhansk, according to Liga.net.

The observers for the first time saw that the flags of the Russian Federation were put up along with the flags of the so-called "Luhansk People's Republic" ("LPR") on some administrative buildings in Luhansk, the press service of the mission told LIGA.net. "These flags were on five buildings that are used by "LPR" members.

The flags of the Russian Federation were not seen on other administrative buildings," it said.

**************

According to the Ukrainian party of JCCC, despite the school ceasefire, militants keep on shelling villages along the demarcation line using the weapons forbidden by the Minsk agreements.

On Monday, December 04, the patrol of the monitoring group of the Ukrainian party of the JCCC visited Travneve (Donetsk oblast) where observed the damaged houses. Militants shelled the village with 120 mm mortars, automatic grenade launchers, and heavy machineguns.

These actions endanger life and health of civilians and cause humanitarian crisis in the region. The illegal armed formations damaged power lines near Holmivskyi supplying power to 200 citizens of Travneve.











**************

The Russian proxies shelled Vrubivka (Luhansk oblast) with 152 mm artillery. The illegal armed formations make attempts to threaten civilians by these actions and demonstrate violations of the Minsk agreements, as well as their willing to escalate the conflict in the region.







































***********

as of December 04, 2017, states a sharp increase in the number of explosions at the Donetsk filtration station. The mission camera recorded 557 explosions in government-controlled territory (from east to west) compared with previous reporting period.

The Ukrainian party of the JCCC stresses the recorded facts demonstrate the real picture and show those who are really interested in escalation of situation in east of Ukraine.

**************


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/2281789-russian-proxies-attack-ukraine-24-times-in-last-day.html
06 December 2017 

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 24 times in the past 24 hours, according to the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

"In the Luhansk sector, the occupiers fired mortars of various calibers to attack the Ukrainian fortified positions near the villages of Luhanske, Zaitseve and Novoluhanske. The defenders of the villages of Krymske and Novoluhanske came under fire from grenade launchers and small arms," the report says.

In the Donetsk sector, the enemy shelled the defenders of the village of Vodiane several times, using mortars and grenade launchers, as well as small arms near the village of Starohnativka. Moreover, the Russian-backed mercenaries violated the ceasefire near the town of Avdiyivka, using mortars and grenade launchers.

In addition, they opened fire from infantry fighting vehicles and grenade launchers near the village of Bohdanivka. Fortunately, no Ukrainian soldiers were killed or wounded in action.

**************

06 December 2017 

Ukrainian Defense Minister, Army General Stepan Poltorak says the conflict in Donbas is in its active phase and it is not a frozen conflict, according to the ministry's press service. 

https://www.unian.info/war/2282616-...active-phase-rather-than-frozen-conflict.html

"I think it's too early to talk about a frozen conflict when our positions and populated areas have been shelled 14,000 times this year alone, to talk about a frozen conflict when 400 civilians have been killed this year alone," Poltorak told a Ukrainian TV channel in an interview, the press service reported.

"I don't think this is a frozen conflict. It is in an active phase – there are hostilities, clashes and shelling every day. You get information from the Anti-Terrorist Operation zone and are aware of what has been happening there," Poltorak said. 

He stressed that the main task of the Armed Forces is to defend Ukraine, its territorial integrity and protect the Ukrainian people. 

Poltorak stressed that the Russian Federation should withdraw its forces from Donetsk and Luhansk and return Crimea to Ukraine.

***************

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/467521.html

Ukraine's Ministry for Temporarily Occupied Territories and Internally Displaced Persons (IDP) has said that Germany's DHL, Adidas and Puma violate the legal regime for temporarily occupied territory of Crimea.

"The operation of the above-mentioned foreign companies (DHL Express, Adidas AG, Puma SE) in Crimea contradicts the policy of non-recognition provided in the UN General Assembly resolution on territorial integrity of Ukraine No. 68/262 dated March 27, 2014, and violates the established European Union restrictive measures (sanctions) against the Russian Federation," the ministry said on December 6.

The ministry said that these companies placed information on their website, according to which the address of their stores in Crimea have the Russian Federation in the section "country."

According to the report, the ministry appealed to the relevant authorities in order to take measures and protect independence, state sovereignty, security and territorial integrity and inviolability of the state borders and national interests of Ukraine.

***************

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/467502.html

Militants shelled Ukrainian army positions 24 times on Tuesday, the press service of the headquarters of the anti-terrorist operation (ATO) in Donbas reported.

Militants fired grenade launchers, mortars, small arms, and weapons of infantry combat vehicles against Ukrainian army positions in Donetsk and Luhansk sectors, the headquarters said.

According to it, the Ukrainian army sustained no casualties.

***************

While visiting the Donetsk Filtration Station, the International observers of the OSCE SMM recorded the consequences of attacks launched by militants.

According to the report of the OSCE SMM of December 05, 2017, militants used 120 mm mortars and launched attacks from southern east positions which are under control of the militants.

If one chlorine reservoir of the Donetsk Filtration Station is damaged, a humanitarian catastrophe will be inevitable in the region and local citizens will live without potable water.

All these actions of the illegal armed formations prove their unwilling to observe the Minsk agreements and provoke humanitarian catastrophe in the region.

*************

The Head of State especially stressed the need to ensure decent accommodation of military personnel. He stressed that, together with the creation of the new army and the restoration of the combat capabilities of the troops, one of his main priorities was to provide decent social conditions for military personnel.

“Over the past two years, almost two and a half thousand servicemen in the Armed Forces have received apartments. More than two thousand premises were built for those who serve in the National Guard, in the Security Service, at the border, in the Special Transport Service,” Petro Poroshenko said. At the same time, he noted that the Verkhovna Rada had voted in favor of the Law, which subordinated the Special Transport Service to the Ministry of Defense.

“New barracks are being built all over the country, inter alia, here. Although, it is hard to call these new buildings with such an obsolete name,” the President said. According to the President, he initiated a large-scale project of construction of modern dormitories, not barracks for contractors.

“In two years I am planning to move 25 thousand servicemen from tents and moldy Soviet barracks to modern and comfortable premises,” Petro Poroshenko emphasized.

The Head of State informed that the construction of 91 dormitories had already begun. In the second half of 2018, 93 more will be built.

Petro Poroshenko emphasized that he would continue doing everything possible to improve the legislative provision of social protection of servicemen.

In the presence of Ukrainian soldiers, the President signed the Law “On Amendments to Certain Legislative Acts of Ukraine on the Provision of Accommodation for Servicemen and Family Members of Servicemen who Perished while Performing their Military Duties”.


----------



## Hindustani78

President Petro Poroshenko visited the premiere of the movie „Cyborgs”. The Head of State thanked the creative team that produced the movie and congratulated those present on the Day of the Armed Forces of Ukraine. Petro Poroshenko also presented the Order „For Merits” of the third degree to director of the movie Akhtem Seitablayev.

The Head of State thanked the creative team for the fact that the Day of the Armed Forces of Ukraine was chosen for the premiere. He stressed that due to the joint efforts of the entire Ukrainian people, he had managed to create „one of the most powerful armies on the European continent”. „An army with a combat experience, for which the highest price was paid. More than 2,750 Ukrainian soldiers, including almost 2,400 AFU servicemen gave their lives for Ukraine to be preserved. For each piece of native land,” the President stressed.

„It is difficult to overestimate the uniqueness of the work that was done. The movie is based on absolutely accurate documentary material and made in close cooperation with our ATO heroes. And a large number of phrases and episodes are taken from real life. The name ‚Cyborgs’, which our enemies — aggressors, wanted to use to offend us, on the contrary, became synonymous with courage, persistence and patriotism of the Ukrainian warrior,” Petro Poroshenko said. „This word will be in the history of the Ukrainian army, as well as of the Donetsk airport, forever,” he added.

*************

According to the press centre of the ATO HQ, the Russian proxies keep on shelling the Ukrainian army positions along the whole frontline.

The enemy uses heavy weapons forbidden by the Minsk agreements.

The hotspot was in Pryazovia (Cis-Azov region) where militants launched attacks using mortars and other weapons and shelled ATO positions near Vodiane and Shyrokyne.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/2286511-...-ukraine-troops-1-kia-3-wias-in-last-day.html
08 December 2017

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 17 times in the past 24 hours, with one Ukrainian soldier reported as killed in action (KIA) and another three as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press center of the Ukrainian Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters.

"In the Luhansk sector, the enemy fired 120mm mortars, heavy machine guns and small arms near the village of Troyitske in the daytime. In the evening, the militants used grenade launchers of various types, against the Ukrainian fortified positions near the villages of Krymske, Lobacheve, Valuiske and Novo-Oleksandrivka, as well as small arms near the villages of Luhanske, Zaitseve and Stanytsia Luhanska," the report says.


In the Donetsk sector, the hot spot was outside the town of Avdiyivka. Here, the Russian occupation forces repeatedly opened fire from 82mm mortars and the entire range of light infantry weapons. "The invaders used grenade launchers and small arms to attack Ukrainian troops stationed near Butivka coal mine and the defenders of the town of Maryinka and the village of Shyrokyne," the ATO HQ said.

In addition, flights of enemy UAVs banned by the Minsk agreements were spotted near the towns of Schastia and Maryinka.

****************
https://www.unian.info/war/2287061-osce-monitors-report-366-explosions-in-donbas-in-last-day.html
"In Donetsk region the SMM recorded fewer ceasefire violations, including almost 300 explosions, compared with the previous reporting period (about 760 explosions)," the OSCE SMM said in an update on December 7 based on information received as of 19:30 Kyiv time on December 6, 2017.

"In Luhansk region the SMM recorded fewer ceasefire violations, including 66 explosions, compared with the previous reporting period (about 600 explosions)," the report said.

***************
http://www.mil.gov.ua/en/news/2017/...l-residential-houses-in-vodiane-with-mortars/

According to the Ukrainian party of the JCCC, militants shelled residential houses in Vodiane village. The enemy used 82 mm mortars. Fortunately, there are no casualties among civilians; meanwhile, the roof of one house and property were damaged.

The illegal armed formations endanger Donbas civil population in violation of the international humanitarian law.

The Ukrainian party of the JCCC stresses that militants keep on violating the school ceasefire and violate the Minsk agreements.

Ukrainian party of JCCC


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/2288826-...ses-as-ato-hq-reports-4-kias-in-past-day.html

09 December 2017 War 

Over the past day, four Ukrainian military servicemen were killed and another one wounded amid 28 shellings by Russian hybrid forces on the positions of the Ukrainian Armed Forces, as reported by the press center of the ATO Headquarters. 

"In cases where the enemy shellings were an immediate threat to the life and health of our soldiers, the ATO units responded with heavy fire from grenade launchers, machine guns, and small arms..." the report says. 

In the Luhansk direction, militants fired more than 50 times on the Ukrainian positions near Travneve, using all types of infantry weapons available and 120-mm mortars. With the onset of twilight, the illegal armed formations moved their attack focus slightly to the north, to the area of Zolote checkpoint at the line of demarcation. 

It is scheduled to be opened on December 9 and operate while the pedestrian bridge in Stanytsia Luhanska. In particular, militants fired from 82-mm mortars and grenade launchers at the approaches to Katerynivka, Novo-oleksandrivka, and Krymske, and from small arms and grenade launchers - on defensive fortifications near Zolote.

Also the illegal armed groups fired their infantry guns at Ukrainian fighters near Luhansk and Zaitseve.

In the Donetsk direction, the peak of the militants' fire intensity fell on the first half of the day. The militants opened heavy fire from mortars and the entire range of infantry weapons in the area of Vodne near the Azov Sea and in the suburbs of Avdiyivka. Outside Kamenka, the Ukrainian positions were actively fired upon by a militant sniper. As the night hours came, the defenders of Butivka mine came under fire from mortars, grenade launchers and small arms. 

In addition, in the area of Vodiane, Avdiyivka, Mayske, Seversk, and Stanytsia Luhanska, enemy drones were spotted, proscribed by Minsk agreements.

***************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/468518.html

Over the past day, four Ukrainian military servicemen were killed and another one wounded amid 28 shelling attacks by Russian hybrid forces on the positions of the Ukrainian Armed Forces, the press center of the ATO headquarters has reported.

"Over the past day, 28 violations of the ceasefire regime were registered on the part of invaders. In cases where the enemy shelling was an immediate threat to life and health of our soldiers, the ATO units responded with heavy fire from grenade launchers, machine guns, and small arms... As a result of the enemy shooting, four servicemen of the Ukrainian Armed Forces were killed, one was wounded, and another injured," the ATO staff said on its Facebook page on Saturday morning.

In the Luhansk sector, militants fired on the Ukrainian positions near Travneve more than 50 times, using all types of infantry weapons and 120-mm mortars. After dark, the illegal armed formations moved their attack focus slightly to the north, to the area of Zolote checkpoint at the demarcation line. It is scheduled to be opened on December 9 and operate while the pedestrian bridge in Stanytsia Luhanska is repaired. In particular, militants fired from 82-mm mortars and grenade launchers near Katerynivka, Novo-Oleksandrivka, and Krymske. Small arms and grenade launchers were used to shell works near Zolote. Also the illegal armed groups fired their infantry guns at Ukrainian fighters near Luhanske and Zaitseve.

In the Donetsk sector, the peak of the militants' fire intensity fell on the first half of the day. The militants opened heavy fire from mortars and the entire range of infantry weapons in the area of Vodiane near the Mariupol sector and in the suburbs of Avdiyivka. In the vicinity of Kamianka, the Ukrainian positions were actively fired upon by a militant sniper. As night fell, the defenders of Butovka mine came under fire from mortars, grenade launchers and small arms. In addition, enemy drones, prohibited by Minsk agreement, were recorded in the area of Vodiane, Avdiyivka, Mayske, Siversk, and Stanytsia Luhanska.


----------



## Hindustani78

10 December 2017 

Russia's hybrid military forces continued shelling positions of the Armed Forces of Ukraine in Donbas, using mortars of various caliber; violations of the ceasefire were recorded in all directions in the past day, according to the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) headquarters. 

https://www.unian.info/war/2289624-...ns-in-donbas-in-past-day-ukraines-ato-hq.html
https://www.unian.info/war/2289624-...ns-in-donbas-in-past-day-ukraines-ato-hq.html

Russian-backed militants became more active after dark, the ATO HQ said in an update on Sunday morning. In the Luhansk sector, the enemy repeatedly used 120mm mortars, anti-aircraft guns, cannons of infantry fighting vehicles and small arms against the defensive fortifications of the Armed Forces of Ukraine near the villages of Troyitske and Krymske.


"During acts of fire provocation near the villages of Luhanske and Popasna, the enemy attacked Ukrainian strongholds, using 82mm mortars and grenade launchers several times," the report said. "Militants violated the truce near the village of Zaitseve, which was attacked by infantry fighting vehicles. They also used machine guns to fire at Ukrainian troops near the village of Novo-Oleksandrivka and near the town of Svitlodarsk," it said. 

In the Donetsk sector, enemy activity focused on areas around the town of Avdiyivka. Here, the invaders used 82mm mortars to shell the defenders of Pisky and the Butivka mine, while infantry weapons were used to attack the southern outskirts of Avdiyivka. In addition, illegal armed units opened fire from grenade launchers and cannons of an infantry fighting at the defenders of the villages of Vodiane and Talakivka. 

"In total, 39 violations of the ceasefire by the invaders were recorded in the past day. In cases when shelling of the enemy posed an immediate threat to the life and health of our soldiers, units of the Armed Forces of Ukraine responded to the enemy with fire from grenade launchers, machine guns and small arms," the ATO HQ said. There were no casualties among the Ukrainian soldiers on Saturday, December 9.

***********
https://www.unian.info/war/2289624-...ns-in-donbas-in-past-day-ukraines-ato-hq.html

10 December 2017 

Updated Reports about alleged shelling by the Armed Forces of Ukraine of the area of the Donetsk water filtration station, using phosphorous ammunition, at 15:30 on December 8, are untrue, according to a December 9 report by the OSCE Special Monitoring Mission to Ukraine. 

https://www.unian.info/war/2289829-...lant-records-increased-fire-by-militants.html
https://www.unian.info/war/2289829-...lant-records-increased-fire-by-militants.html

The ATO HQ stressed that an OSCE surveillance camera at the Donetsk filtration station does not confirm the use of phosphorus ammunition, but at the same time it recorded increased fire activity from east to west, which came from the positions held by the self-proclaimed "Donetsk People's Republic."

"On the afternoon of December 8, the same camera recorded 12 explosions of uncertain origin and 37 shells from east to west – all in 0.5-1.5 km to the south," the report says. 

The Ukrainian members of the Center stressed that the facts recorded and published on the official website of the OSCE once again refute the fake reports created by Russian propaganda.

************
https://www.unian.info/war/2289829-...lant-records-increased-fire-by-militants.html


----------



## Hindustani78

11 December 2017 

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 35 times in the past 24 hours, with five Ukrainian soldiers reported as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

https://www.unian.info/war/2290559-ukraine-reports-5-wias-amid-35-enemy-attacks-in-last-day.html




In the Luhansk sector, the enemy was active after dark. The Ukrainian fortified positions near the villages of Triokhizbenka, Krymske, Novotoshkivske, Travneve and Zaitseve were repeatedly attacked with mortars of various types. In addition, the invaders intensively used grenade launchers of various types and light infantry weapons near these settlements, as well as near the town of Svitlodarsk, and the villages of Lozove, Novo-Oleksandrivka and Luhanske. 

In the Donetsk sector, the outskirts of the town of Avdiyivka remain the epicenter of the confrontation. In particular, the occupiers launched over three dozen 82mm mines on the Ukrainian positions near Butivka coal mine in the evening hours of Sunday. The defenders of the village of Kamianka, and the towns of Avdiyivka and Krasnohorivka came under fire from grenade launchers and heavy machine guns. Moreover, in the Mariupol sector, the enemy opened fire from small arms on the defenders of the village of Starohnativka.

**************

11 December 2017

https://www.unian.info/war/2290376-...ache-with-russian-ammo-in-donetsk-region.html

Ukrainian border guards have stumbled upon a cache with anti-tank weapons in Ukraine-controlled part of Donetsk region, the State Border Guard Service reported via its press office.







There were 27 fragmentation and cumulative charges in the cache to the mounting anti-tank grenade launcher SPG-9 with additional accelerating charges, as well as two rocket-propelled anti-tank grenades RPG-26, the report says. 

Judging by the marking, the ammunition was manufactured in Russia, border guards say.


"The find was handed over to representatives of the State Service of Ukraine for Emergency Situations with a view to further disposal," the report said.

It is assumed that, most likely, the weapons and ammunition found could have been intended for subversive operations. The search for their "owner" in underway.

It is assumed that, most likely, the weapons and ammunition found could have been intended for subversive operations. The search for their "owner" in underway.

As reported earlier, the Ukrainian side to the JCCC reported that the militants had been planting Russian-made mines across Donbas and that that mines already found had never been produced in Ukraine and neither have they been supplied to the Ukrainian Armed Forces. Therefore, they could not have been “seized” by some "tractor drivers" or "taken from caches in coal mines across Donbas," as Russian propaganda media claim when trying to refute Russian military presence in Donbas and supply of Russian weapons to the area.






*************


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/2292479-osce-reports-almost-1150-explosions-in-donbas-over-weekend.html
11 December 2017 
The OSCE Special Monitoring Mission to Ukraine (SMM) registered almost 1,150 explosions in Donetsk and Luhansk regions, eastern Ukraine, over the weekend. 

"In Donetsk region, between the evenings of December 8 and 9, the SMM recorded fewer ceasefire violations, including about 240 explosions, compared with the previous reporting period (about 560 explosions). Between the evenings of December 9 and 10, the SMM recorded more ceasefire violations, including more explosions (about 860) compared with the previous 24 hours," the OSCE SMM said in its report on Monday, December 11.

In Luhansk region, between the evenings of December 8 and 9, the SMM recorded fewer ceasefire violations, including fewer explosions (about 40), compared with the previous reporting period (about 70 explosions). "Between the evenings of December 9 and 10, the SMM recorded a similar number of ceasefire violations, including, however, fewer explosions (four), compared with the previous 24 hours," it said.

********

12 December 2017 

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 22 times in the past 24 hours, according to the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 





https://www.unian.info/war/2292724-russian-proxies-attack-ukraine-22-times-in-last-day.html

In the Luhansk sector, the enemy was active near the village of Luhanske after dark. Here, from 21:00 and almost until midnight, the militants were firing every two minutes from 120mm and 82mm mortars on the Ukrainian fortified positions and launched a total of almost one hundred shells. The occupiers also employed mortars against the defenders of the villages of Lozove, Krymske and Zaitseve. Moreover, the invaders opened fire from infantry fighting vehicles and infantry weapons on the Ukrainian fortified positions near the villages of Troyitske and Novo-Oleksandrivka.

In the Donetsk sector, Russian occupation forces fired 120mm mortars near the village of Vodiane in the evening hours of Monday, as well as 82mm mortars near the village of Berezove. In addition, the Russian-backed mercenaries violated the ceasefire, shooting from infantry fighting vehicles and small arms near the village of Bohdanivka.

To suppress the enemy fire, in cases when there was a threat to the life and health of Ukrainian troops, the ATO forces returned fire, using weapons that are not prohibited by Minsk agreements. Fortunately, no Ukrainian soldiers were killed or wounded in action over the past day.
*********
https://www.unian.info/war/2294696-...ivilian-casualties-in-donbas-since-jan-1.html
12 December 2017 

The Office of the United Nations High Commissioner for Human Rights (OHCHR) has reported 544 conflict-related civilian casualties in Donbas from January 1 to November 15, according to the Office's update on the human rights situation in Ukraine. 
https://www.unian.info/war/2294696-...ivilian-casualties-in-donbas-since-jan-1.html

"Overall levels of civilian casualties in 2017 were comparable to 2016 levels. From January 1 to November 15, 2017, OHCHR recorded 544 conflict-related civilian casualties: 98 killed and 446 injured," it said in the report published on December 12. 

This is a 3.6% increase compared to the same period in 2016, when 525 civilian casualties (87 killed and 438 injured) were recorded.

Between August 16 and November 15, 2017, OHCHR recorded 87 conflict-related civilian casualties in 44 locations of Ukraine: 15 deaths (14 men and 1 boy) and 72 injuries (42 men, 19 women, 10 boys and 1 girl). This is a 48% decrease compared with the previous reporting period of May 16 to August 15, 2017, during which 168 civilian casualties (26 deaths and 142 injuries) were recorded. 

During the entire conflict period, from April 14, 2014, to November 15, 2017, at least 2,523 civilians were killed: 1,399 men, 837 women, 91 boys, 47 girls and 149 adults whose sex is unknown.

An additional 298 civilians, including 80 children, were killed as a result of the MH17 plane crash on July 17, 2014. The number of conflict-related civilian injuries is estimated between 7,000 and 9,000.
***********
https://www.unian.info/war/2294906-donbas-report-24-militant-attacks-recorded-in-last-day.html

13 December 2017 

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 24 times in the past 24 hours, according to the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters.
https://www.unian.info/war/2294906-donbas-report-24-militant-attacks-recorded-in-last-day.html

In the Luhansk sector, the militants fired 152mm artillery systems near the village of Vrubivka in the evening. They also used 82mm mortars against the defenders of the village of Novo-Oleksandrivka and the town of Popasna. In the Donetsk sector, the enemy launched a dozen 122mm artillery shells on the Ukrainian fortified positions between the villages of Vodiane and Talakivka in the afternoon.

In the evening, the defenders of the villages of Pavlopil, Vodiane and Opytne came under fire from 120mm mortars. Furthermore, the illegal armed groups used 82mm mortars near the town of Avdiyivka, as well as tank shells near Butivka coal mine.

Moreover, the Russian occupation forces violated the ceasefire, using grenade launchers and small arms near the villages of Kamianka and Novotroyitske. 

Fortunately, no Ukrainian soldiers were killed or wounded in action over the past day, the ATO HQ said.

************
https://www.unian.info/war/2294871-...n-take-place-before-dec-25-russian-media.html
13 December 2017 

The exchange of prisoners between Ukraine and Russian-backed militants in Donbas should take place before December 25, the Russian newspaper Izvestia reports citing sources in the Minsk contact group and Russian diplomatic circles. 

According to Izvestia, finalized swap lists will be approved on December 20, when the last meeting will be held of the Minsk Contact group this year. It is about exchanging 74 captured Ukrainians for 306 detained persons from the list drawn by militants.

At the same time, the fate of about 30 prisoners remains unclear. Ukrainian authorities say the detainees refuse to be returned to the occupied areas of Donetsk and Luhansk regions. The Ukrainian side suggests that independent experts be invited to talk to these detainees to confirm their intentions, which is “the right and reasonable move," a source told the Russian newspaper.

According to the publication’s interlocutors, Kyiv is serious about resolving the issue of prisoner exchange before the said date. 

As UNIAN reported earlier, the Tripartite Contact Group for Donbas settlement, which includes representatives of Ukraine, Russia, the OSCE and Russian-controlled militants, soon plans to agree on the terms, procedure, and date of exchange of hostages. 

**************


----------



## Hindustani78

*************
https://www.unian.info/war/2298181-putin-recognizes-presence-of-certain-military-militia-formations-in-donbas-talks-about-massacre.html

14 December 2017 

Russian President Vladimir Putin has said there is no Russian army in Donbas, but recognizes the creation of "certain military, militia" formations, according to an UNIAN correspondent. 

"There is no Russian army on the territory of Donbas, but there have actually been established certain military, militia formations that are self-sufficient and ready to repel any large-scale military actions against Donbas," he said at an annual press conference December 14. 

At the same time, Putin claims that the creation of such formations corresponds to the interests of people living in the temporarily occupied territories.

"Because if they do not have such an opportunity there, the 'massacre', even worse than in Srebrenica, will be carried out by the so-called nationalist battalions, and nothing will stop them, including an appeal, as I was advised by some Western colleagues, to international human rights organizations," Putin said.

*************

https://www.unian.info/war/2297289-...-1-wia-amid-30-enemy-attacks-in-last-day.html

14 December 2017 

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 30 times in the past 24 hours, with one Ukrainian soldier reported as killed in action (KIA) and another one -- wounded in action (WIA), according to the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation Headquarters. 

In the Luhansk sector, the Ukrainian positions near the villages of Stanytsia Luhanska and Luhanske came under enemy fire from grenade launchers. In the Donetsk sector, the situation was tense near the town of Avdiyivka, where the occupiers fired 82mm mortars, grenade launchers, and machine guns. A sniper was also active in the area. In addition, the Ukrainian fortified positions near the villages of Kamianka and Pisky, and Butivka coal mine were attacked with the use of infantry weapons.

In the Mariupol sector, the Russian-backed mercenaries opened fire from small arms on the defenders of the village of Hranitne.

*************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/469980.html

The occupation of Crimea, some areas of Donetsk and Luhansk regions, more than 10,200 Ukrainians killed and 24,500 wounded are the consequences of Russia's armed aggression against Ukraine, the Ukrainian Foreign Ministry has said.

"The consequences of the armed aggression of the Russian Federation against Ukraine are the occupation of part of Ukrainian territory - the Autonomous Republic of Crimea, the city of Sevastopol, certain areas of the Donetsk and Luhansk regions, the continuing numerous serious human rights violations in the occupied territory, over 10,200 dead and 24,500 wounded citizens of Ukraine, the death of 298 passengers from flight MH17, destroyed houses and vital infrastructure facilities, and more than 1.5 million IDPs," the ministry said in a statement on the occasion of the 43rd anniversary of UN General Assembly Resolution 3314 (XXIX) "Definition of Aggression," which was released by the ministry's press service on Thursday, December 14.

The statement notes that the severity and scale of actions committed by Russia against Ukraine continue to grow.

"As history shows, such actions entail responsibility, which will inevitably come both for the Russian Federation and its top leadership," the ministry said.

In this regard, Ukraine welcomes the ongoing efforts of the international community on criminalizing the international crime of aggression in the Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court.

"We call on the Russian Federation to comply with UN GA resolutions 68/262 and 71/205, stop armed aggression against Ukraine, withdraw its regular armed forces from Ukrainian territory, illegal armed forces controlled and financed by them, mercenaries, weapons and military equipment, to cancel all acts aimed at legalizing the attempt to annex Crimea, Sevastopol, as well as the puppet formations of the aggressor state in the occupied territory of Donetsk and Luhansk regions," the statement reads.

Kyiv also calls on the world community to jointly resist the attempts of the aggressor states, including Russia, to use aggression as a way of conducting foreign policy and imposing uncivilized and destructive rules for world order.

*************

A battalion of one mechanized brigade undergoes its final training under Joint Multinational Training Group — Ukraine (JMTG-U) program. In the framework of this program, instructors from the USA, Canada, Poland, Lithuania, and Denmark participate in training of the Ukrainian soldiers.

The unit finishes its 55-day training cycle by battalion tactical drills. According to an officer of the International Peacekeeping and Security Centre LTC Maxim Klunik, this is the second cycle of training when only the Ukrainian military trained the personnel.

“Now our foreign military partners just observe the training”, the officer underlined.

Foreign instructors evaluate the battalion actions. The MILES system is used to ensure more effective evaluation. According to their opinion, the individual training level of Ukrainian soldiers is very high and has considerably increased.

This cycle will be completed on December 20. A new Ukrainian unit will arrive to the International Peacekeeping and Security Centre for training in January 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/2299561-ukraine-reports-4-wias-amid-24-enemy-attacks-in-last-day.html
15 December 2017

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 24 times in the past 24 hours, with four Ukrainian soldiers reported as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 


In the Luhansk sector, Russian occupation forces in the evening hours repeatedly fired 120mm and 82mm mortars and grenade launchers outside the villages of Luhanske, Troyitske, Novo-Oleksandrivka and Triokhizbenka. The enemy also opened fire from infantry fighting vehicles near the town of Svitlodarsk.

In the Donetsk sector, the occupiers concentrated their activity near the town of Maryinka. Here, in the first half of the day, the aggressor repeatedly used mortars of various calibers and the entire range of infantry weapons. In the evening, the Ukrainian fortified positions came under fire from a tank.

The situation was also tense near the villages of Pisky, Verkhniotoretske, Vodiane, Lebedynske and Talakivka, where the invaders fired from grenade launchers of various types and light infantry weapons.

***************


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/2301969-donbas-report-eight-militant-attacks-recorded-in-last-day.html
16 December 2017 

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas eight times in the past 24 hours, according to the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters.






The number of attacks has reduced in the area of the Anti-Terrorist Operation. However, despite the decrease in fire provocations, there is no full compliance with the ceasefire. The militants continue to violate the Minsk agreements in some areas of the contact line, using banned mortars, the report said.

The Ukrainian military suppressed the enemy fire in half of the cases. Fortunately, no Ukrainian soldiers were killed or wounded in action over the past day, the ATO HQ said.

In the Luhansk sector, the enemy violated the ceasefire twice. In the evening hours, the occupiers were firing 120mm mortars, grenade launchers and machine guns on the Ukrainian strongholds near the village of Troyitske for over two hours, having launched about 40 mortar shells. The defenders of the village of Zhovte came under enemy fire from grenade launchers and small arms.

In the morning, Russian occupation forces fired 82mm mortars near the village of Opytne in the Donetsk sector. They also employed grenade launchers of various types against the defenders of the village of Vodiane and Butivka coal mine, as well as light infantry weapons against those of the village of Pesky and the town of Avdiyivka. In the evening hours, the enemy opened fire from 82mm mortars on the outskirts of Maryinka three times. 

As UNIAN reported earlier, a 29-year-old Ukrainian soldier was killed by an enemy sniper on December 14.

***************

15 December 2017 

Chief of the Security Service of Ukraine (SBU) Vasyl Hrytsak says 403 Ukrainian citizens have been listed as missing since the beginning of hostilities in Donbas, according to Radio Svoboda's Ukrainian service. 

https://www.unian.info/war/2301699-...tizens-missing-as-a-result-of-donbas-war.html

"Unfortunately, four hundred and three citizens of Ukraine, including 123 servicemen, members of volunteer battalions, and law-enforcement officers, have been listed as missing since the beginning of Russian aggression in the east of our country," he said, Radio Svoboda wrote.

"Our task is to do our best to use every single opportunity and any change to determine those people's whereabouts," he added.

Meanwhile, the UN Human Rights Monitoring Mission in Ukraine announced on December 12 that according to the International Committee of the Red Cross, the number of those missing as a result of the Donbas conflict was from 1,000 to 1,500 people as of August 22, 2017.

***************


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/2303539-ukraine-reports-3-kias-amid-14-enemy-attacks-in-last-day.html

18 December 2017 

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 14 times in the past 24 hours, with three Ukrainian soldiers reported as killed in action (KIA), according to the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

The Svitlodarska Duha bulge remained the epicenter of fire confrontation in the Luhansk sector where the enemy used 152mm heavy artillery systems, mortars, grenade launchers and machine guns to attack the Ukrainian positions near the village of Luhanske. What is more, defenders of the villages of Zaitseve and Travneve came under 120mm mortar fire.

Meanwhile, the most escalated situation in Donetsk region was the Mariupol sector where the Russian-backed militants attacked the Ukrainian fortified positions near the villages of Lebedynske and Pavlopil, using 120mm mortars. In the second half of the day, the enemy also violated the ceasefire, having opened fire from infantry fighting vehicles near the village of Hnutove. Another hot spot was the area near the village of Kamianka where the occupiers resorted to the whole range of infantry 


**************
https://www.unian.info/war/2304364-russia-terminates-work-at-jccc-in-donbas.html
18 December 2017 

Russia is about to terminate the work of its representatives at the Joint Centre for Control and Co-ordination (JCCC) in Donbas, according to a statement by the Russian Foreign Ministry.







Russian officers are leaving Ukraine on December 19 due to the "tense moral and psychological situation" and "Ukrainian servicemen's disrespectful attitude," an UNIAN correspondent in Russia reports.


"In violation of the agreements between the presidents of the Russian Federation and Ukraine regarding the creation and deployment of the JCCC, the Ukrainian side has deliberately created a tense moral and psychological situation for our military personnel and prevented them from fulfilling their official duties. In particular, the Russian officers had restricted access to the contact line, checks on the performance of the service at joint observation posts deployed in the territory under Ukraine's control. It came down to prohibitions on communication with the local population. There have been cases of disrespectful attitude of the Ukrainian servicemen to their Russian counterparts," the statement said. 

The Russian Foreign Ministry also emphasizes that from January 1, 2018, Ukraine plans to introduce a new procedure for the entry and stay of Russian citizens in its territory, according to which they will have to provide their detailed personal data in advance to the Ukrainian authorities.

The Russian Foreign Ministry insists that the rule does not correspond to the provisions of the agreement between the governments of Russia and Ukraine on visa-free travel of citizens of two countries of January 16, 1997, and is unacceptable for Russian servicemen. "Under such conditions, the further work of the Russian Federation Armed Forces' office in the JCCC has become impossible. 

The Russian officers who are members of the Center are leaving Ukraine on December 19, 2017," the statement says. The Russian Foreign Ministry reminded that the JCCC began to work in the east of Ukraine in September 2014 to promote the implementation of the Minsk agreements. 

The center was established at the request of the Ukrainian side and in accordance with the agreements at the level of the presidents of Russia and Ukraine. The JCCC consists of representatives of the Armed Forces of Ukraine and the Armed Forces of the Russian Federation (75 officers who rotate every three months). 

At the initial stage, it included local militants. The Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Russian Federation said that since its establishment, the JCCC has become one of the important settlement mechanisms in the east of Ukraine, playing a significant role in monitoring the situation and assisting in resolving disputes along the contact line in Donbas.
***************
https://www.unian.info/war/2304394-...der-artillery-fire-many-wounded-reported.html

18 December 2017

Ex-press attache of the Embassy of Georgia in Ukraine Bacho Korchilava has said the positions of the Georgian Legion that is fighting on the side of Ukraine at the Svitlodarska Duha bulge in Donbas have come under artillery fire. 


"The Georgian Legion has eight wounded and shell-shocked. The guys have come under shelling from artillery systems," he wrote on Facebook.

The information was also confirmed by commander of the formation Mamuka Mamulashvili: "Unfortunately, we have eight wounded today," he wrote on Facebook.

***************

https://www.unian.info/war/2305234-...it-in-massive-grad-shelling-by-militants.html

18 December 2017

Militants launched a major shelling of Novoluhanske from Grad multiple launch rocket systems. Civilian casualties are reported, according to press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation Headquarters. 

"Today, on December 18, at around 17:00, Russian-occupation troops operating from Horlivka carried out a barbaric and cynical shelling from MLR systems of the village of Novoluhanske in the Luhansk sector of the ATO zone,” reads the report posted on the press center’s page on Facebook. “Unfortunately, there are casualties among the civilian population and destruction of residential buildings in Novoluhanske," the report said.

The ATO HQ noted that the number of victims and the extent of the destruction were being verified. Measures are being taken to evacuate local residents and tackle fires resulting from the shelling, a Ukrainian volunteer Yuriy Mysyagin wrote on Facebook: "10 minutes ago separatists shelled a populated village of Novoluhanske from their Grad MLR systems. They launched the whole batch [of shells]. Houses are burning. There are wounded among the locals."

************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/470791.html


Three Ukrainian military servicemen have been killed by enemy mortar fire near the community of Zaitseve in Donetsk region, Ukrainian Defense Ministry spokesman Oleksandr Motuzianyk said.

Speaking at a news briefing in Monday, Motuzianuk said militants have targeted the Ukrainian Armed Forces' strongholds along the entire line of contact 14 times over the past 24 hours, firing about 140 shells of 120mm and 80mm caliber.

Government forces returned fire seven times using weapons not prohibited by the Minsk agreements, Motuzianyk said.

************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/470907.html

Illegal armed formations mounted an attack on the village of Novoluhanske in Donetsk region's Bakhmut district at about 17:00 local time on Monday, December 18, using multiple rocket launchers; civilian casualties have been reported, the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters has said.

"At about 17:00 on December 18, the Russian occupation forces deployed in the town of Horlivka launched a barbaric, cynical attack from multiple rocket launcher systems on the village of Novoluhanske, which is in the ATO's Luhansk sector. Unfortunately, there are casualties among civilians and the destruction of residential buildings in Novoluhanske. Information about the number of victims and the degree of the destruction is being verified," the ATO HQ wrote on Facebook on Monday evening.

Urgent measures are being taken to evacuate local residents and put out fires that arose as a result of the enemy attack.

Head of Donetsk Regional Military and Civil Administration Pavlo Zhebrivsky said in turn that "at least 15 Grad rockets hit the residential sector of Novoluhanske" at about 17:00. Some of them landed on houses and a kindergarten.

"As head of Bakhmut District Administration Volodymyr Bokhonov told me, private houses on Michurin Street are on fire, windows of the kindergarten have been broken, a playground has been damaged. This is preliminary information only," Zhebrivsky wrote on his Facebook page.

He said he had not yet received a report on casualties.

Rescuers of the State Emergency Situations Service, the police, representatives of the Military and Civil Administration have left for the scene.

**************
http://www.mil.gov.ua/en/news/2017/12/18/attention!-statement-of-the-ato-hq-press-centre/

According to the intelligence information, on December 19, following the statement of the Russian Ministry of Defence concerning the Russia’s intention to recall the Russian officers of the Joint Ceasefire Control Centre, the enemy can launch aggressive offensive actions along the whole frontline in east of Ukraine.

The enemy plans to use its groups at military facilities, energy and transport infrastructure facilities, increase the number of provocative attacks against the Ukrainian positions and residential quarters near the demarcation line.

Moreover, militants will launch attacks against their own positions using artillery, reactive systems, tank, etc. to charge the Ukrainian troops in these attacks.

All these provocations are to anger local population and wake aggression against the Ukrainian troops. As a rule, the aggressor does these provocations on the eve of the Normandy Format Consultations and the session of the three-lateral contact group in Minsk (December 20, 2017), scheduled visits of the OSCE, ICRC, and media representatives to discredit Ukraine and charge it in the violations of the Minsk agreements.

*************


----------



## Hindustani78

19 December 2017 
https://www.unian.info/war/2306059-ato-hq-group-of-serbian-snipers-reportedly-arrives-in-donbas.html

A group of mercenary snipers from Serbia has arrived in the Donetsk sector, according to the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 






A group of Serbian mercenary snipers has arrived in the Donetsk sector. Their leader is Dejan Beric, nom de guerre Deki, who has repeatedly visited Donbas to fight for illicit money on the side of the Russian occupation troops against the Armed Forces of Ukraine," the source said.

The Serbian mercenary snipers are reported to have plans to "kill Ukrainian soldiers" along the contact line and commit provocations against civilians.

"They are betrayers of conscience and human values. They've been hired by the Kremlin for thirty pieces of silver to shed the blood of patriots and defenders of the Ukrainian land. But the Ukrainian army has people who can meet the uninvited guests and send them back, to where they belong, at the expense of the Russian Defense Ministry," the ATO HQ said.

************
https://www.unian.info/war/2306371-...d-attack-on-ukraines-novoluhanske-police.html

19 December 2017 

Some 50 buildings, including a school, a kindergarten and a rural health post, have been damaged as a result of a militant attack on the Ukrainian-controlled village of Novoluhanske in Donbas with the use of Grad multiple rocket launchers. 

Police are guarding the damaged residential area from looting, documenting the aftermath of the terrorist attack and providing help to civilians, the medial liaison office of Donetsk region's police has said.

According to a recent update, eight people were wounded as a result of the attack, including one child. 

A six-year-old girl, who suffered from psychological trauma, is in hospital now.

The incident occurred on December 18. A power transmission line and a gas pipeline in the village were also damaged; people were partially left without electricity and heat. 

An operational headquarters is deployed in Novoluhanske village council's building, rescuers are working on the scene. 

More than 3,700 people live in Novoluhanske, including over 500 children.

**************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/471321.html
Russia's withdrawal from the Joint Center for Control and Coordination (JCCC) undermines the work of the Organization for Security and Co-operation's Special Monitoring Mission to Ukraine (OSCE SMM) and is intended to force Kyiv into dialogue with militants, Ukraine's Minister for Temporarily Occupied Territories and Internally Displaced Persons, Vadym Chernysh, said.

"We have long observed Russia saying that the JCCC format is inconvenient for it, for which it cited various reasons: its military officers were being either mistreated or restricted. We have been seeing this since the summer [of 2017]," Chernysh told Interfax-Ukraine on Tuesday.

Claims about Russian JCCC officers being restricted and mistreated were a preparation for the blocking of this body's work, he said.

"If you look at all of these activities together, it clearly shows that Russia wants to do everything possible even on this level to not even appear to be a party to the conflict and make us go down the path of dialogue with incomprehensible people who were installed by Russia itself in these breakaway areas of the Donetsk and Luhansk regions," Chernysh said.

The JCCC is not part of the Minsk Agreements, he said. Now Russia can say that because it has no representatives or observers in Donbas, the international community must work out an agreement to secure Russia's presence in the conflict zone in the form of observers or peacekeepers, with that agreement also stating that Russia is not a party to the conflict, the minister said.

"The presence of Russian officers in the JCCC guaranteed, among other things, the safety of the OSCE mission's staff," Chernysh said.

The mission's fulfillment of its monitoring mandate relied on safety assurances provided by the JCCC, he said.

In addition, the minister believes that the withdrawal from the JCCC and the concentration of Russian troops on the borders may also indicate the threat of the use of military force.

It was reported that the Russian JCCC officers quit on December 19 and are planning to leave Ukraine.

*********
http://www.mil.gov.ua/en/news/2017/12/18/militants-endanger-their-russian-allies/

According to the ATO HQ press centre, militants of illegal armed formations keep on violating the ceasefire.

On December 18, at 05:00 p.m. they shelled Novoluhanske village causing damages and casualties among local population. At that moment the Russian officers of the Joint Ceasefire Control Centre (JCCC) had to cross the demarcation line through Maiorsk checkpoint located in the vicinity of this area. Militants endangered both civilians and their Kremlin allies.

Considering the threatening environment along the demarcation line, as well as according to the security obligations, the Ukrainian party of the JCCC had to suspend the process and postpone it.

Ukrainian Party of the JCCC
************

According to the ATO HQ press centre, the enemy used multiple rocket launchers against Novoluhanske village injuring 8 civilians, damaging 37 private houses and 10 five-storey buildings.

Several rounds hit the school, childcare centre, and local polyclinic yards. A half of the village is cut off electricity; a part of the gas pipeline is also damaged.

Military medical personnel, military, emergency personnel and policemen are evacuating injured people.

In the morning, on December 19, a humanitarian centre will work, mobile kitchen trailers, warming centres will work.


----------



## Hindustani78

On the eve of the St. Nickolas Day, on December 18, 2017, the Russian proxies shelled Novoluhanske using multiple rocket launchers BM-21 ‘Grad’.

According to the preliminary information, they launched attacks (40 rounds) from occupied Horlivka. About 50 houses are damaged. Seven people are injured. One child diagnosed with psychological trauma.

Social and private infrastructure facilities are heavily damaged.


----------



## Hindustani78

On December 19, service personnel of Civil Military Cooperation (CIMIC) of the Armed Forces of Ukraine, representatives of State Emergency Service of Ukraine, National Policy of Ukraine, gas service, etc. restore social infrastructure of Novoluhanske after heavy shelling on December 18 with BM-21 ‘Grad’.

Currently, emergency teams execute repairing works. EOD experts inspect the territory.

The representatives of the Ukrainian humanitarian organization Proliska along with CIMIC officers give supplies and food to local citizens.


















































































Today, on December 19, 2017, the Russian proxieshave used multiple rocket launchers against Zaitseve village (Donetsk oblast).

They launched attacks from temporarily occupied Horlivka town. According to the preliminary information they fired from residential quarters.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/2307899-...ukraine-troops-2-kias-6-wias-in-last-day.html

20 December 2017 

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 32 times in the past 24 hours, with two Ukrainian soldiers reported as killed in action (KIA) and another six as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press center of the Ukrainian Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

"The situation in the ATO zone in the evening was stable but tense. The Russian occupation forces continued to use proscribed mortars in different sections along the contact line," the ATO HQ said on Facebook on Wednesday morning.

In the Luhansk sector, the illegal armed formations used 120mm mortars to attack the Ukrainian fortified positions near the village of Travneve and fired small arms near the village of Stanytsia Luhanska at night. Meanwhile, the occupiers used 82mm mortars and grenade launchers against the positions of the Ukrainian Armed Forces in the Donetsk sector: near the villages of Novotroyitske and Lebedynske, and Butivka coal mine. 

Moreover, Ukrainian troops deployed on the outskirts of the village of Hnutove were attacked by infantry fighting vehicles; machine guns were also used. The enemy resorted to light infantry weapons to fire at Ukrainian positions near the villages of Verkhniotoretske and Starohnativka.

**************
https://www.unian.info/war/2309339-...-to-jccc-ukraine-security-envoy-in-minsk.html

20 December 2017 

A Russian representative to the security subgroup of the Tripartite Contact Group in Minsk on Wednesday announced Russia's readiness to return its military to the Joint Control and Coordination Centre in Donbas, subject to certain conditions, as reported by Ukraine’s representative to the group, Yevhen Marchuk. 

"This decision sparked a sharp, negative reaction, not only by the U.S., UK, and Germany, but also by other European countries," Marchuk said. 

"A representative of the Russian Federation in our security group just made a formal statement that Russia was ready to return its military to the JCCC under certain conditions. It’s about approving a provision on JCCC, its status, security guarantees, etc.," said the Ukrainian representative. 

According to Yevhen Marchuk, the full text of the statement by the Russian representative will be shortly made public. 

Marchuk also pointed out that all costs for the Russian presence in JCCC were on Ukraine’s shoulders, including those related to security guarantees.

***********
https://www.unian.info/war/2309339-...-to-jccc-ukraine-security-envoy-in-minsk.html
https://www.unian.info/war/2309616-contact-group-announces-truce-in-donbas-starting-dec-23.html
20 December 2017 

The Tripartite Contact Group (TCG) for Donbas settlement on Wednesday announced another ceasefire effective from midnight December 23, 2017, as reported by Darka Olifer, a press secretary for Ukraine’s ex-president Leonid Kuchma, who is now the country’s representative in the TCG. 

"The Tripartite Contact Group ... confirms its commitment to comply with a comprehensive, sustained and indefinite ceasefire, starting midnight December 23, 2017, Moscow time," she wrote in a social network following the Wednesday meeting of the Contact Group. 

The previous ceasefire, announced by the TCG on August 23, was set to be enforced August 25, ahead of the school year start, and supposed to become permanent.

However, the parties reported on its first violation within a few minutes after the truce formally came into force.
*********
https://www.unian.info/war/2310136-...4-wias-amid-15-enemy-attacks-in-last-day.html
21 December 2017 

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 15 times in the past 24 hours, with one Ukrainian soldier reported as killed in action (KIA) and another four as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation Headquarters. 

In the Luhansk sector, the enemy fired 82mm mortars at the Ukrainian positions near the villages of Hladosove and Travneve, as well as 120mm mortars at the defenders of the village of Novotoshkivske.

The neighborhood of the town of Avdiyivka was a hot spot in the Donetsk sector in the evening. The enemy resorted to heavy mortars there. In addition, the invaders lobbed fifteen 122mm artillery shells and the same number of mortar shells into areas near the village of Kamianka where Ukrainian troops are deployed. 

Moreover, over 20 shells of various calibers exploded near Butivka coal mine. In cases when there was a threat to the life and health of Ukrainian troops, the ATO forces returned fire.

***********

As of morning, December 20, the Ukrainian military in cooperation with representatives of the State Emergency Service of Ukraine and other security structures, local authorities, etc. have been providing assistance in restoring social infrastructure of Novoluhanske.

The representatives of CIMIC Svitlodarsk opened temporary humanitarian centre for local population.

Local authorities have delivered construction materials to repair damaged houses.

Gas and power supply lines have been repaired.

Two EOD groups of the State Emergency Service have inspected 70% of the terrain and provided two warming tents.

On December 18, Novoluhanske was under attack where the enemy used BM-21 ‘Grad’.

Yesterday, all available services and personnel started to repair and restore the social infrastructure.




































***********

On December 19, the Russian proxies shelled residential quarters of Zaitseve using multiple rocket launchers from temporarily occupied Horlivka town.





 
**************

Minister of Defence of Ukraine General of the Army of Ukraine Stepan Poltorak stated it during today’s talks with Ambassador of Japan to Ukraine Shigeki Sumi.

“Japan has been supporting Ukraine for many years”, Gen. Poltorak said, “The medical equipment handed over to hospitals in Lviv, Kharkiv, Kyiv, and Odesa save lives of our soldiers. Thousands of the Ukrainian military have already got qualitative aid due to this equipment”.

Today, Kyiv Military Hospital has got 5 anaesthetic stations used during long surgeries.

The Minister of Defence of Ukraine also congratulated the medical staff on the eve of upcoming winter holidays and thanked them for their work.

***********

On December 21, Minister of Defence of Ukraine General of the Army of Ukraine Stepan Poltorak held talks with Ambassador of Japan to Ukraine Shigeki Sumi in Kyiv Military Hospital.

“We are ready to develop our cooperation in different directions, as well as activate interdepartmental cooperation. Japan is our friend and the Ukraine’s Ministry of Defence is ready to cooperate with colleagues from Japanese Ministry of Defence. I think that we can improve our relations and will be able to enhance our bilateral military cooperation next year”, Gen. Poltorak said.





Kyiv Military Hospital hosted a handover ceremony of anaesthetic equipment bought in the framework of the project of assistance from the Government of Japan realized by the United Nations Organization Office for Project Services (UNOPS) in participation of Ambassador of Japan to Ukraine Shigeki Sumi.

“I would like to thank the Minister of Defence of Ukraine! I am happy to be here today. Ukraine and Japan are friends. We have been providing assistance to Kyiv Military Hospital since last year. We have already handed over endoscopic equipment. I am happy that this year we hand over anaesthetic equipment”, Ambassador Shigeki Sumi said, “I know this equipment will help to save lives and health of soldiers who were in east of Ukraine and were wounded”.





***********


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/2312669-...-two-wounded-amid-16-attacks-in-past-day.html

Russia's hybrid military forces attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 16 times in the past 24 hours, with one Ukrainian soldier reported as killed in action (KIA) and another two as wounded in action (WIA), according to the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters. 

Ukrainian positions near the village of Krymske in the Luhansk sector came under enemy sniper fire in the afternoon. At around midnight, the militants opened fire from mortars of various calibers there. Moreover, the invaders violated the ceasefire near the town of Svitlodarsk, using grenade launchers and heavy machine guns.


The village of Pisky was a hot spot in the Donetsk sector. At first, the occupiers shelled the Ukrainian defenders, using 82mm mortars, grenade launchers and machine guns, and later they escalated the situation by using tank shells and 120mm bombs. In addition, the enemy used heavy mortars near the village of Vodiane.

In other zones of the Ukrainian defense, the situation was tense near the town of Avdiyivka and the village of Kamianka: the militants repeatedly opened fire from mortars and infantry weapons to attack the Ukrainian troops deployed there. The Ukrainian army returned fire in cases when there was a threat to the life and health of Ukrainian servicemen.

*************
https://www.unian.info/war/2312809-...g-to-stop-trips-to-occupied-donbas-video.html

Speaking during a live broadcast on ZIK, Savchenko gave the reason that someone should look for prisoners of war and hostages who were not listed for a swap, which is in the pipeline. 

"After the exchange takes place, people who will not be returned will still remain there. You have heard that there are 74 people on the lists for exchange, and 98 people are on Ukraine's Minsk lists. There are also those whose whereabouts are unknown, i.e. it is necessary to visit those 20-30 who have not been given back, and to find those who have not been found, and to find the burial places of missing persons – someone should do this," she said.

**************
https://www.unian.info/war/2313139-ukrainian-positions-in-lpr-come-under-sniper-fire-ato-hq.html
22 December 2017 

Illegal armed formations in the occupied areas of Luhansk region continue using sniper weapons to attack the Armed Forces of Ukraine in Donbas, according to the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters.

"The militants of the so-called "Luhansk People's Republic" ("LPR") continue using sniper weapons. At about 15:00 on December 21, a sniper opened fire on the positions of the Ukrainian Armed Forces near the village of Krymske (Luhansk region). The firing originated from the village of Sokilnyky (Luhansk region) simultaneously with provocative attacks with the use of large-caliber light weapons and automatic grenade launchers," the report says.

It is noted that the Ukrainian side of the Joint Centre for Control and Coordination (JCCC) in Donbas condemns such actions by militants, who "endanger the life and health of the civilian population, worsen the humanitarian situation and exacerbate the armed conflict in Donbas."

*************
https://www.unian.info/war/2313176-...ened-by-landmines-in-ukraines-east-media.html
These landmines and other explosives have caused scores of deaths

In addition, such explosions can damage crucial infrastructure such as water, electricity and gas equipment. The exact location in question is a 500- kilometer strip of land or "contact line," which separates territory controlled by Ukraine's army and that controlled by non-government Russian-backed rebel forces.

This "contact line," located in the east of the country, home to many places of work, children's playgrounds and schools, is described by UNICEF as "one of the most mine-contaminated places on earth."

"It is unacceptable that places where children could safely play less than four years ago are now riddled with deadly explosives," said UNICEF Ukraine Representative Giovanna Barberis in the report. 

The figure of 220,000 endangered children comes from a 48-page Humanitarian Needs Overview (HNO) report on Ukraine by the UN Office for the Coordination of Humanitarian Affairs (OCHA), published at the end of November. 

According to the HNO report, approximately 103 civilian men, women and children were killed or injured in "mine-related incidents" between January and August 2017. Since 2015, UNICEF and its partners have been tackling the issue by providing Mine Risk Education programs, in which they teach young children how to protect themselves from mines, unexploded ordnance, and other explosive remnants of war. 

The UN Children's Fund also has been providing psychological and social support for over a quarter of a million children affected by continued conflict in Ukraine.

************

https://www.unian.info/war/2313559-...-to-jccc-if-no-provocations-against-them.html
As UNIAN reported earlier, the Russian defense ministry announced on December 18 that Moscow was terminating its representation in the JCCC. The Russian officers were to leave Ukraine on December 19 because of the supposedly "tense moral and psychological situation" and "disrespectful attitude of Ukrainian servicemen" toward them. 

The Ministry of Foreign Affairs of Ukraine noted that Russia's decision to withdraw from the JCCC significantly undermined the Minsk agreements.


The General Staff stressed that the Russian Federation's statements about the Ukrainian officers' allegedly disrespectful attitude toward their Russian counterparts in the JCCC were false.

The OSCE Special Monitoring Mission has stated that the JCCC plays an important role in the implementation of the Minsk agreements and ensuring the safety of the mission's observers.

***********
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/472330.html

OSCE SMM Principal Deputy Chief Monitor Alexander Hug 85 has said that 85 people have been killed and 384 injured in Donbas since the beginning of 2017.

"This year so far, the OSCE Special Monitoring Mission has confirmed the death of 85 people and the injury of 384," Hug said at a briefing in Kyiv on Friday.

At the same time, he said that between 16.00 on Monday and 16.00 on Tuesday this week, the OSCE SMM recorded over 7,000 ceasefire violations.

"We are in fact currently witnessing such a pattern - a downward spiral of violence that last week resulted in over 16,000 ceasefire violations recorded by the OSCE Special Monitoring Mission, a 40% increase on the previous week," he said.

According to Hug, observers have recorded almost 400,000 ceasefire violations since the beginning of 2017.

***********


----------



## Hindustani78

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/477421.html
10:15 17.01.2018
*Ukraine reports 2 wounded servicemen amid three enemy attacks in last day*






Russia's hybrid military forces have attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas three times in the past 24 hours, with two Ukrainian soldiers reported as wounded in action, the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) headquarters has reported.

"Over the past day, Russian-occupation groups carried out three shelling of the positions of the Ukrainian Armed Forces. Ukrainian soldiers did not open fire in response. As a result of enemy attacks, two Ukrainian servicemen were injured and promptly taken to the military hospital. Their health condition is satisfactory," the ATO staff said on Facebook on Wednesday morning.

In the Donetsk sector, the enemy used 120mm mortars after dark, having launched three shells toward the defenders of the village of Vodiane in the Mariupol sector.

Russian-backed militants in the Luhansk sector resorted to grenade launchers and heavy machine guns to shell the Ukrainian fortified positions near the village of Luhanske, while the defenders of the village of Troyitske came under 82mm mortar fire.

****************
*Minister of Defence of Ukraine visits tactical technical exposition of Croatia’s defence industry*


In the framework of an official visit to Croatia, Minister of Defence of Ukraine General of the Army of Ukraine Stepan Poltorak visited a tactical technical exposition of Croatia’s defence industry.

“Products of Croatia’s defence industry are impressive”, Gen. Poltorak stressed.


























**************


----------



## Hindustani78

According to ATO Press Centre HQ, today, during session of the Minsk trilateral contact group, the enemy plans to shell its positions and residential quarters using heavy weapons.

These actions of militants are aimed to discredit Ukraine and Ukrainian army at international level, make civilians of occupied territories hate the army. Alto this fact demonstrates the enemy’s interest in conflict escalation.

********

12:14 19.01.2018
*ATO HQ reports 2 enemy attacks, one soldier wounded during engineer operations*
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/478217.html







Despite mutual adherence to the ceasefire regime throughout the day, at night, illegal armed groups fired at the positions of the Ukrainian Armed Forces two times; one soldier was wounded as a result of conducting engineering work, the press center of the ATO headquarters has reported.

"In general, over the past day, the enemy twice violated the cease fire regime. In both cases the Ukrainian military didn't open fire," the ATO press centre said on Facebook.

In the Luhansk sector, the enemy fired 82mm mortars at the Ukrainian fortified positions near the town of Schastia.

As a result of the shelling, no Ukrainian soldier was killed or wounded. At the same time, during the engineering work in Donetsk sector one serviceman of the Armed Forces was wounded. He was promptly taken to the military hospital and provided the necessary medical assistance. The life of the Ukrainian soldier is not threatened. Military physicians characterize the state of his health as satisfactory.

***********

Over the past week, the security situation has worsened. Our observers recorded almost 6,500 violations of the ceasefire, which is 70% more than the previous week. And the number of heavy weapons used by the Minsk agreements was increased by 371 against six during the previous week

***********
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/478192.html

A serviceman of the State Guard Department of Ukraine, Viktor Riznychenko, who was guarding former President Viktor Yanukovych, does not have information about any threats to the life of the former president in the winter of 2014.

During his interrogation as a witness in the Yanukovych treason case in the Obolonsky District Court of Kyiv on Thursday, January 18, he said that on February 21, 2014, the ex-president was first in his administration and in the afternoon, at about 17.00, he left for his residence in Mezhyhiria. At about 22.00, Riznychenko heard over the radio that Yanukovych had left his residence and a few hours later he had been ordered to leave for Kharkiv. For this purpose, employees of the State Guard Department met on the Kyiv-Kharkiv highway.

The witness said that early on February 22, he was already in Kharkiv, where there was also the former president who gave an interview to the media and was to participate in a Party of Regions congress, which had later been canceled.

"In the afternoon of February 22, in the presidential motorcade, I left for Kharkiv airport, where there were two helicopters with several security guards, in one of which there was Yanukovych, and in the other there was his family and several other security officers," Riznychenko said.

According to him, about an hour after departure, State Guar Department employees were informed that an Ukraerorukh dispatcher had contacted them and proposed returning to Kharkiv. Riznychenko said that "it was Turchynov's order." However, since there was not enough fuel to return to Kharkiv, helicopters landed at Donetsk airport.

The witness noted that immediately after arrival in Donetsk, the then head of the security service of the Ukrainian president, Kostiantyn Kobzar, had given an order to board two Falcon-type aircraft. However, the staff of the State Border Service of Ukraine approached them and said that they were forbidden to fly due to the fact that some documents had not been filed.

Then Yanukovych and his entourage moved to cars and proceeded to a "big house" in Donetsk. Later, answering the questions of lawyers, Riznychenko said that staying in this house, together with Yanukovych, were also his son, Oleksandr, and businessman Rinat Akhmetov.


He said that on February 22, the motorcade of the ex-president and his companions left for Crimea. According to him, they stopped in a field near Berdiansk, where three Mi-8 helicopters landed.


Riznychenko showed that there were red stars on the fuselages of helicopters and that pilots were in special equipment.


"I think that these were helicopters of the Russian Federation," he said.

Yanukovych and those who accompanied him flew on these helicopters in an unknown direction and flew "over the sea."

"After a certain period of time, we landed on the airfield, where we were met by Russian servicemen. We stayed until the morning in trailers on the airfield," the witness said.

On February 23, the ex-president and his security guards and a "group of unknown armed men" flew farther on an An-26 military transport plane and then landed on another unknown airfield, because "it was impossible to continue flying for technical reasons."

They stayed there for about an hour and a half and, according to the witness, he saw a technical vehicle with the inscription "Anapa" on the airfield.

"I assume that it was the city of Anapa in the Russian Federation," Riznychenko.

Then there was a flight on another plane to another airport, where they were met again by Russian military and their vehicles. In the future, the witness realized that he was in Crimea.

"We came to Yalta, to a sanatorium or a recreation center, which most likely belonged to the Russian Federation," he said.

He noted that on the evening of February 23, they left for Sevastopol and arrived at a Russian military unit. They were addressed by Yanukovych, who proposed that security guards make a choice "to move with him further" or stay if anyone does not want to move. He said that at about 23.00, the ex-president went further with his companions.

Riznychenko and other security guards who did not follow Yanukovych passed their weapons to the State Guard Department branch in Miskhor and left for Kyiv by train the next morning.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/478472.html
12:26 20.01.2018
*Ukraine records seven enemy attacks*






Militants have opened fire on the positions of the Ukrainian Armed Forces in eastern Ukraine seven times over the past 24 hours, the press center of the anti-terrorist operation (ATO) headquarters has reported.

"The enemy has violated the ceasefire seven times over the past 24 hours. Despite the fact that enemy shelling threatened the lives of our defenders, Ukrainian warriors were forced in one case to open fire from weapons proscribed by the Minsk agreements. None of our servicemen were killed or wounded as a result of enemy shelling," the ATO HQ said in a report on its Facebook page early on Saturday.

In the Luhansk sector, militants violated the ceasefire on the Svitlodarsk Bulge several times, firing at the defenders of Luhanske from 82mm mortars and large-caliber machineguns. Illegal armed groups also used small arms near Stanytsia Luhanska.

In the Donetsk sector, militants were active near Shyrokyne, where Ukrainian defenders spotted a subversive and reconnaissance group of illegal armed formations that was moving towards their positions.

"When the distance became critically close, our soldiers opened fire from small arms and forced the saboteurs to retreat. The enemy left one wounded man on the battlefield. Our defenders evacuated him from the battlefield, and he was provided with medical assistance," the press center added.

In addition, militants repeatedly fired from heavy mortars in the same area in the evening. Over 15 120mm mines exploded close to Ukrainian positions near Shyrokyne and Vodiane.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/479061.html
22.01.2018

Militant groups continue to carry out armed provocations and use weapons, which should have been withdrawn from the line of disengagement of the parties in Donbas, which resulted in the death of a serviceman of the Ukrainian Armed Forces on Monday, the press center of the anti-terrorist operation (ATO) headquarters reported.

"On the whole, since the beginning of the day, the aggressor has committed six targeted fire attacks at our positions, as a result of which one of the enemy's mortar shells, unfortunately, killed one soldier of the Armed Forces of Ukraine," the headquarters said in the bulletin as of 18.00 on Monday, published on its Facebook page.

*************

President Petro Poroshenko and his wife Maryna Poroshenko took part in the ceremony of laying flowers to the monuments to Taras Shevchenko and Mykhailo Hrushevsky on the Day of Unity of Ukraine and the 100th anniversary of the proclamation of independence of the Ukrainian People’s Republic.

The ceremony was also attended by Chairman of the Parliament Andriy Parubiy, Vice Prime Minister of Ukraine Hennadiy Zubko, representatives of the government, the parliament and the public.




















In the speech during the solemn event on the Day of Unity of Ukraine and the 100th anniversary of the proclamation of independence of the Ukrainian People’s Republic in Kyiv, President Petro Poroshenko emphasized that unlike 100 years ago, Ukraine felt a powerful support from the international partners in the fight for its independence, sovereignty and territorial integrity.

“We feel a powerful support from our international partners in the fight against the aggressor. This is a crucial positive difference between the present situation and that of 100 years ago,” Petro Poroshenko stressed.

He noted that Ukraine had been left alone with the aggressor at that time. “And they did not have time to create their own capable military forces, because it was too late to realize the necessity of an army,” the President added.

“I want to emphasize that Ukraine is ready to strongly rebuff the aggressor in case it tries to go on the offensive,” Petro Poroshenko noted.

The President thanked the Ukrainian warriors who are currently defending our united country.

He also addressed the Ukrainians living in conditions of the Russian occupation: “Every day of separation, no matter how hard it is, still brings us closer to the inevitable reunion”.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.mil.gov.ua/en/news/2018/...pecialists-detected-and-neutralized-837-ieds/
*ATO NEWS: During a week Ukrainian EOD specialists detected and neutralized 837 IEDs*

23 january 2018, 14:28
EOD units of the Armed Forces of Ukraine continue working in ATO zone in Donetsk and Luhansk oblast.

During the last week Ukrainian EOD specialists examined 3 hectares of territory and neutralized 837 IEDs.

Generally, since the beginning of Anti-terror operation our EOD units examined more than 3 641 hectares of Donetsk and Luhansk oblast, neutralized more than 178 500 IEDs, and cleared more than 1 153 km of roads and traffic routes.

***********

Russia's hybrid military forces have attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas one time in the past 24 hours, with one Ukrainian soldier reported as wounded in action (WIA), the press centre of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) has reported.

"The second half of the last day, starting at 13:00 Kyiv time, saw no ceasefire violations. However, yesterday afternoon, militants of Russian-occupation forces conducted one shelling of the Ukrainian army positions," the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters said on Facebook on Saturday morning.

In the Donetsk sector, the militants fired small arms on ATO positions near the town of Avdiyivka.

As a result of the shooting one of Ukraine's defenders was wounded. He was rushed to a military hospital and provided with the necessary medical assistance. Military doctors describe his condition as satisfactory.

No ceasefire violations have been recorded in other sectors of the Ukrainian defense lines.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/480677.html

Russia's proxy forces have mounted four attacks on Ukrainian army positions in Donbas in the past 24 hours, with no Ukrainian soldiers reported as killed or wounded in action, the press centre of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) has reported.

"In general, over the past day, four shelling attacks of the fortifications of the Armed Forces of Ukraine by Russian-occupation units have been recorded. As a result of these hostile actions, no Ukrainian defender suffered," the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters said on Facebook on Monday, January 29.

In the Luhansk sector, the militants were active at the Svitlodarska Duha bulge in the evening. The enemy opened fire from 120mm mortars and heavy machine guns several times near the village of Luhanske. Mortars of the same caliber were used by the enemy to shell our positions near the village of Troyitske.

The enemy used grenade launchers to shell Ukrainian fortified positions near the village of Shyrokyne in the Donetsk sector.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/481221.html
A soldier was killed on Tuesday afternoon in a militant attack on Ukrainian army positions near the village of Vodiane, which is about 27 km from the Ukrainian-controlled port city of Mariupol; the incident violated a ceasefire in Donbas, which lasted for more than a day, the press service of the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) Headquarters has said.

"The enemy opened fire on our positions near Vodiane on the coast of the Sea of Azov in Donetsk region, using large-caliber machine-guns and small arms. Unfortunately, an ATO soldier has been killed in the enemy attack," the ATO HQ said in its update on Facebook as of 18:00 Kyiv time on Tuesday, January 30.

***********
Over the past day late at night, the militants opened fire on the positions of the Ukrainian Armed Forces in Donbas once, with no casualties reported, the press center of the Anti-Terrorist operation (ATO) headquarters has reported.

"Over the past day, the only shelling by Russian-occupation groups was recorded late at night, as a result of these hostile actions, none of the Ukrainian servicemen were injured," the ATO staff said on Facebook on Tuesday morning.

In the Donetsk sector, at about 03:00, the enemy had been firing for forty-five minutes on our defenders with grenade launchers, large-caliber machine guns and small arms around the village of Kamyanka.

Other violations of the ceasefire regime were not recorded in other sectors of the Ukrainian defense. In general, the situation is under the control of the Ukrainian Armed Forces.
******



Russia's hybrid military forces have mounted three attacks on Ukrainian army positions in Donbas in the past 24 hours, with one Ukrainian soldier reported as killed in action and another two as wounded in action, the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation Headquarters reported on Facebook on Wednesday morning.

"In general, during the past day, there have been three attacks on ATO forces by militants. Unfortunately, there are casualties again among our servicemen. As a result of enemy shelling, one Ukrainian soldier was killed, two more were injured," the ATO staff said on Facebook.

In the Donetsk sector, the enemy fired 82mm mortars and grenade launchers at our defenders stationed near the village of Pisky. In the Mariupol sector, the militants used 82mm mortars near the village of Lebedynske, as well as heavy machine guns and small arms near the village of Vodiane.

*********


----------



## Hindustani78

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/482941.html

In the period from 2014 to the present time, the so-called courts of the self-proclaimed Luhansk People's Republic have convicted 1,437 people living on the territory of Luhansk region, which is not controlled by the government of Ukraine (ORLO), according to a report of the Eastern Human Rights Group.

"During the period from 2014 to the present, 1,437 persons living in ORLO were convicted by courts of the so-called 'LPR,' 90% of the convicts are citizens of Ukraine, who are convicted under the laws of the so-called 'LPR' and were sent to forced-labor camps, where they are subjected to forced labor, moreover, convicts do not have the right to a lawyer, fair and impartial trial," the human rights report said in Kyiv on Tuesday.

In the report, human rights activists draw attention to the fact that gross violations of human rights and fundamental freedoms in places of deprivation of liberty controlled by the 'LPR' currently continue. In particular, prisoners have no right to qualified legal assistance and cannot appeal against a conviction.

Human rights activists also said that they have evidence that some convicts, who were sentenced by Ukrainian courts before 2014 or by the so-called 'LPR' courts and whose prison term has expired, have not been released.

"Prisoners serving their sentences in forced-labor camps of 'LPR' are forced to work in industrial zones of the camps. The refusal to work is impossible and can lead to beatings and torture of convicts," the report says.

Human rights activists note that prison conditions are inhuman, often no medical assistance is provided, no humanitarian aid comes in.

The report was prepared by the information and analytical group Eastern Human Rights Group. The report is based on the research carried out in ORLO from December 2016 to January 2018 through conducting interviews with relatives of prisoners, prisoners who are currently serving sentences in ORLO prisons, and prison staff. A total of 144 interviews with prisoners, 37 with relatives, 18 with employees of penitentiary institutions were conducted.

*********


*Sunday, February 04*. DONBAS — According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, the enemy has violated the ceasefire for 5 times over the past 24 hours.

The enemy used 120 and 82 mm mortars, BMP, anti-air mount, and heavy machineguns near Luhanske. Militants launched attacks against the ATO positions near Lozove using grenade launchers and machineguns, small arms and heavy machineguns near Zaitseve.

The Russian proxies fired 82 mm mortars on ATO positions near Avdiivka and Novotroitske.

Two Ukrainian soldiers were wounded.

*********

*Monday, February 05.* DONBAS — According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, the enemy has violated the ceasefire for 5 times over the past 24 hours.

The enemy used heavy 120 mm mortars against the Ukrainian positions near Kamianka and Novotoritske. Near Vodiane, militants launched attacks using anti-tank grenade launchers. The Russian proxies fired 82 mm mortars and grenade launchers on ATO positions near Butivka mine.

The enemy attacked the Ukrainian govt positions near Zaitzeve with small arms.

Two Ukrainian soldiers were wounded, one soldier was injured.

********

*Tuesday, February 06*. DONBAS — According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, the enemy has violated the ceasefire for 4 times over the past 24 hours.

The Russian proxies kept on shelling the ATO positions with mortars forbidden by the Minsk agreements.

The enemy used 120 mm and 82 mm mortars, grenade launchers and heavy machineguns against the ATO positions near Luhanske.

Militants fired 120 mm mortars on ATO positions near Lebedynske.

There are no casualties among the Ukrainian soldiers.

*******


----------



## Hindustani78

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/483223.html

On Wednesday afternoon, Verkhovna Rada Commissioner for Human Rights Valeriya Lutkovska took home another 20 people incarcerated before the beginning of the Donbas conflict, the head of the commissioner's secretariat, Bohdan Kryklyvenko, wrote on Facebook.

"At 12 p.m. today, February 7, 2018, Verkhovna Rada Commissioner for Human Rights Valeriya Lutkovska took home another 20 persons incarcerated before the conflict," Kryklyvenko said.

He said the transfer was monitored by a member of the Verkhovna Rada Human Rights Committee, Iryna Suslova, and members of the OSCE mission.

A total of 186 people have returned home from the territories of the Donetsk region uncontrolled by Kyiv over more than two years, Kryklyvenko said.

******

Former Ukrainian SBU Security Service chief Valentyn Nalyvaichenko has Russian special services dressed in uniforms of Ukrainian special police acted against protesters during anti-government protests on Kyiv's Independence Square.

"Several times starting in February 2014 almost each night against Maidan protests armed Russian agents dressed as Ukrainian Berkut (riot) police were present. I can confirm they were Russians. They gathered near the October Palace and wore special Ukrainian uniforms on top of their Russian ones. These were given to them by our president and then head of Ukraine's Interior Ministry Yuriy Zakharchenko," he said during testimony at Kyiv's Obolonsky District Court as a witness in the state treason trial against disgraced formrt Ukrainian President Viktor Yanukovych. Nalyvaichenko said this in response to questions on Wednesday given by Vitaliy Serdiuk.

As earlier reported, on February 22, 2014, after the Revolution of Dignity, Nalyvaichenko was appointed SBU chief by parliament under then President Oleksandr Turchynov. He served in that position until June 2015.

Nalyvaichenko headed the SBU from 2006 through March 2010.

***

Ukrainian Defense Minister Stepan Poltorak is convinced that Ukraine will receive Javelin anti-tank systems from the United States this year.

"I would like to say precisely: we will receive Javelin systems in a timely manner [...] Definitely, this year," Poltorak said on the 112.Ukraine television channel on Wednesday.


************

*Wednesday, February 07*. DONBAS — According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, the enemy has violated the ceasefire for 14 times over the past 24 hours.

The enemy increased the number of armed provocations. The Russian proxies kept on using the weapons forbidden by the Minsk agreements.

Militants launched attacks against the ATO positions near Troitske using 120 mm mortars, anti-air mount, and heavy machineguns, near Krymske with anti-tank missile system, near Katerynivka with grenade launchers, near Stanytsia Luhanska with small arms. The occupants fired 120 and 82 mm mortars near Novozvanivka, grenade launchers and machineguns near Novooleksandrivka.

The enemy used 120 and 82 mm mortars, grenade launchers, and heavy machineguns near Lebedynske, 82 mm mortars and infantry weapons near Pavlopil, 120 mm mortars near Shyrokyne, BMP near Bohdanivka, and small arms near Vodiane.

Three Ukrainian soldiers were wounded and one soldier was injured.



During drills of so called army units in non-government territory near Debaltseve, Alchevsk, Novoazovsk, Boikivske (according to occupants Telmanovo) in the presence of Russian mentors, the enemy used 120 mm and 82 mm mortars forbidden by Minsk agreements.

Since the beginning of February, militants of illegal armed formations show more aggression against local population and increase the number of provocations against settlements charging ATO forces of these crimes. These attacks result in destruction of private houses and Donbas infrastructure.


----------



## Hindustani78

'http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/483475.html''
Russia's hybrid military forces have mounted 17 attacks on Ukrainian army positions in Donbas in the past 24 hours, with one Ukrainian soldier reported as wounded in action (WIA), the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation headquarters has reported.

"Over the past day, the Russian occupation groups have increased the number and intensity of shelling of Ukrainian defenders. In addition to heavy mortars, the enemy used tank armament and artillery systems in certain areas of the contact line, which is a gross violation of Minsk agreements. Fire provocations further intensified after dark," the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation headquarters reported on Facebook Thursday morning.

In the Luhansk sector, the Svitlodarska Duha bulge became the epicenter of tension in the evening hours. Here, the enemy used 122mm artillery systems and repeatedly fired 120mm mortars on the Ukrainian positions near the village of Luhanske. Ten 122mm artillery shells and about two dozen 120mm mines blew up near the Ukrainian fortified positions near the village of Troyitske. In addition, the invaders fired mortars of various calibers and grenade launchers on the defenders of the village of Krymske, as well as 82mm mortars and light infantry weapons near the village of Novhorodske.

In the Donetsk sector, it was relatively calm at night, but in the daytime, the aggressor was firing from tanks, grenade launchers of various types, and heavy machine guns near the village of Pisky for more than an hour. Grenade launchers and machine guns were also used by the invaders near the village of Shyrokyne, which is in the Mariupol sector.

In addition, another evidence of the actual presence in Donbas of Russian weapons has been recorded over the past day. Ukraine's air defense unit shot down a Russian-made Orlan-10 unmanned aerial vehicle.

"For the last month and a half, this is the fourth downed drone of this type," the ATO staff said.''

**********
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/483518.html
Eight trucks with humanitarian aid from the People in Need charitable organization and 28 trucks from the International Committee of the Red Cross crossed the Novotroitske checkpoint and are traveling to Donetsk, the press service of the State Border Guard Service of Ukraine has reported.

A report posted on the service's website early on Thursday notes that eight trucks transported construction materials and equipment for water supply from the charitable organization.

"The trucks were driving from Sloviansk to Donetsk," the report says.

"Another 28 trucks from Kyiv with 45 tonnes of hygiene kits, food parcels with a total weight of 286 tonnes, construction materials with a total weight of 96 tonnes, 60 tonnes of aluminum sulfate, as well as medical supplies and bed linen from the International Committee of the Red Cross, crossed the contact line at the checkpoint and are heading to Donetsk," the service said.

***********
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/483629.html
Ukrainian military servicemen who guarded the state border of Ukraine were fired at from small arms from the direction of the Russian town of Ushakovka, the press center of the ATO headquarters reported.

"Today, at around 12:30, a provocative shelling from small arms was carried out from the area of the town of Ushakovka settlement, the Russian Federation, in the direction of the units guarding the state border of Ukraine. No servicemen were injured. The fire was not returned," reads the statement posted on the page of the press center of the ATO headquarters on Facebook.

The headquarters said the shelling from the adjacent territory seriously violates the state border regime and endangers lives of military personnel.

Ushakovka is a farmstead in the Tarasovsky district of the Rostov region, the administrative center of the Voikovo rural area.

*********
According to the ATO HQ Press Centre, about 12:30 p.m., a unit of the State Border Guard Service of Ukraine was shelled from Ushakovka (territory of Russian Federation) using small arms. There are no casualties among Ukrainian military. The Ukrainian troops did not open fire.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Friday, February 09*. DONBAS — According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, the enemy has violated the ceasefire for 4 times over the past 24 hours.

Militants launched attacks against the ATO positions near Shyrokyne using 120 mm mortars, near Pisky and Vodiane using 82 mm mortars and grenade launchers.

One Ukrainian soldier was injured. He was evacuated to military hospital where he is undergoing treatment now.

**************


----------



## Hindustani78

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/484100.html
10.02.2018

Russia's hybrid military forces have mounted 11 attacks on Ukrainian army positions in Donbas in the past 24 hours, with one Ukrainian soldier reported as wounded in action (WIA), the press center of the Anti-Terrorist Operation headquarters has reported.

"Over the past day, the Russian occupation groups have repeatedly shelled Ukrainian defenders," the ATO HQ wrote on its Facebook page on Saturday morning.

In the Luhansk sector, militants from grenade dischargers of various types and small arms fired at positions of the Armed Forces of Ukraine near Svitlodarsk. Armament of infantry fighting vehicles, machine guns and small arms were used by illegal armed groups to shell the defenders of the villages of Novooleksandrivka and Bohuslavske, and mortars of the 82-mm caliber were used against Novhorodske defenders. Also, in the afternoon, militants from infantry weapons violated a truce on the outskirts of Luhansk and Zaitseve.

In the Donetsk sector, militants started firing at the positions of the Armed Forces of Ukraine from mortars of various calibers around Pisky and from small arms near Slavne


----------



## Hindustani78

*One Ukrainian soldier killed, another wounded in ATO zone*
12.02.2018
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/484455.html

As a result of shelling by illegal armed groups, a Ukrainian serviceman was killed on Monday, another one was wounded, the press center of the anti-terrorist operation (ATO) headquarters reported.

"As a whole, from the beginning of the day, eight shellings of the ATO defense fortifications by Russian-occupation units were recorded. Unfortunately, one Ukrainian military man was killed as a result of the enemy fire, another defender was injured," reads the report as of 18:00 Monday.

**************

*Monday, February 12.* DONBAS — According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, the enemy has violated the ceasefire for 9 times over the past 24 hours.

The enemy kept on using mortars in violation of the Minsk agreements. Militants attacked the ATO positions near Zaitseve with BMP, grenade launchers, heavy machineguns, and small arms.

Occupants fired 120 and 82 mm mortars and BMP on the ATO positions near Talakivka, mortars near Vodiane and Shyrokyne, heavy machineguns and small arms near Avdiivka.

There are no casualties among the Ukrainian soldiers.

************

Over 600 tanks are located in this small territory,” Petro Poroshenko said.

The President emphasized that it had been the most difficult time when almost 25 Ukrainian soldiers had been killed daily by the bullets of the Russian regular troops in February 2015. “We spent 19 hours in Minsk without sleep, without food. Then, the agreement was reached and it wouldn’t have happened without the support of Federal Chancellor Angela Merkel,” he stressed.

According to the President, after the conclusion of the Minsk agreements, 824 people were killed in wa


----------



## Hindustani78

Tuesday, February 13. DONBAS — According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, the enemy has violated the ceasefire for 11 times over the past 24 hours.

The enemy shelled the ATO positions near Krymske with 120 and 82 mm mortars, grenade launchers, and small arms, near Popasna with 82 mm mortars, near Katerynivka, Svitlodarsk, Novoluhanske, and Zaitseve with grenade launchers, near Novhorodske with heavy machineguns.

Militants fired 120 mm mortars and heavy machineguns near Vodiane, automatic grenade launchers, heavy machineguns, and small arms near Opytne.

One Ukrainian soldier was killed and two soldiers were wounded. We express condolences to families and relatives of our fallen hero of Ukraine.

**********

On February 13, the Defence Intelligence of the Ministry of Defence of Ukraine summed up the 2017 results in the presence of the Secretary of National Defence and Security Council of Ukraine Oleksandr Turchynov, Minister of Defence of Ukraine General of the Army of Ukraine Stepan Poltorak, Chief of General Staff of the Armed Forces of Ukraine General of the Army of Ukraine Viktor Muzhenko, and Chief of the Defence Intelligence of Ukraine Lieutenant General Vasyl Burba.

“Intelligence in national defence sector, especially in country at war, is very important because its success affects national defence capability. Ukrainian intelligence personnel have gained a lot of experience. All last year’s operations demonstrate their professionalism”, Gen. Poltorak stressed.

The best service members were awarded with state and ministerial awards.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Wednesday, February 14.* DONBAS — According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, the enemy has violated the ceasefire for 14 times over the past 24 hours.

A slight escalation is observed in the region. The Russian occupational forces increased the number of attacks and provocations.

The enemy used 122 mm artillery systems, 120 mm and 82 mm mortars, anti-air mounts, grenade launchers, heavy machineguns, and small arms near Troitske. Militants fired 120 mm and 82 mm mortars, grenade launchers and heavy machineguns on the ATO positions near Luhanske. Occupants attacked the ATO positions near Novozvanivka and Popasna with 82 mm mortars. The illegal armed formations launched attacks against the ATO positions near Maiorsk, Zaitseve, and Stanytsia Luhanska with small arms and grenade launchers.

There are no casualties among the Ukrainian soldiers.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Saturday, February 17*. DONBAS — According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, the enemy has violated the ceasefire for 20 times over the past 24 hours.

The enemy used 120 and 82 mm mortars, BMP, grenade launchers and machineguns against the ATO positions near Luhanske. The enemy also launched attacks against the ATO positions near Svitlodarsk and Troitske with mortars and infantry weapons, near Krymske with 82 mm mortars, grenade launchers, and small arms. Militants also violated the ceasefire near Zalizne, Malynove, and Novooleksandrivka.

Militants fired heavy machineguns and small arms on ATO positions near Taramchuk.

One Ukrainian soldier was wounded and one soldier was injured.

***********

In the framework of the Munich Security Conference, President of Ukraine Petro Poroshenko met with U.S. Secretary of Defence Jim Mattis.

Petro Poroshenko expressed gratitude for the firm position of the U.S. in support of Ukraine’s sovereignty and territorial integrity.

“People in Ukraine believe in the leadership of the U.S. in the reinforcement of transatlantic front of counteraction to the Russian aggression and the attempts to destabilize the world's legality and order," the Head of State emphasized.

The two sides discussed the situation in the Donbas and expressed their concern over the ongoing attempts of Russia and its supporters to undermine the peace process.

They also discussed the need to deploy a United Nations peacekeeping mission in the Donbas in accordance with the UN principles and the goals of the Minsk process.

The interlocutors emphasized the importance of sanctions policy against Russia until the territorial integrity and sovereignty of Ukraine are restored.

The Head of State expressed appreciation for Washington's important decisions on strengthening the capabilities of the Armed Forces of Ukraine and Ukraine's defence capability. Washington's latest decisions are a signal against any intentional escalation of the situation in the Donbas, which, due to Ukraine's new defensive capabilities, will increase the price of such an aggression.

Jim Mattis reaffirmed commitment of the United States to restore Ukraine's sovereignty and territorial integrity, and noted a significant progress made by Ukraine in reforming the security and defence field.

The parties discussed further steps to strengthen Ukraine's defence capability and noted the priority of the development of strategic partnership between Kyiv and Washington.

U.S. Special Envoy for Ukraine Kurt Volker also attended the meeting.


----------



## Hindustani78

10:44 19.02.2018
*Two Russian fighters blown up by militant-laid landmines in Donbas, one dies*
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/486099.html

Two Russian soldiers near the Svitlodarska Duha bulge in the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) area in Donbas have been blown up by militant-laid landmines, killing one of them, the ATO Headquarters press service has said.

"According to ATO reconnaissance, two militants of the so-called 7th separate motorized rifle brigade of the illegal armed militant formations set off their own landmines near frontline positions of the ATO at the Svitlodarska Duha bulge on February 18," the press service said on its Facebook page on Sunday evening.

Both militants were Russian citizens, it added.

"One was Vladimir Vladimirovych Lyubinov, born in 1988, a resident of Russian's Krasnodar Krai, who died. The other was Sergei Valeryevich Mikhailov, born in birth 1972, a resident of Astrakhan (Vodnikov Street, ap. 55), who was wounded in a landmine blast," the ATO HQ said.

According to ATO HQ, pro-Russia media may accuse ATO forces of violating the Minsk Agreements and blame the incident on Ukrainian military forces.

"One more fact demonstrating Russian presence in Donbas has been found. A check is underway to find out whether the fighters are members of the Russian armed forces," the press release said.

************

*Monday, February 19.* DONBAS — According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, the enemy has violated the ceasefire for 10 times over the past 24 hours.

The enemy used mortars near Krymske, Troitske, Novoluhanske, and Zaitseve. Militants launched attacks against the ATO positions near Luhanske using grenade launchers and heavy machineguns. The illegal armed formations fired small arms and machineguns on ATO positions near Novooleksandrivka and Stanytsia Luhanska.

Occupants attacked the ATO positions near Shyrokyne with 120 mm mortars.

One Ukrainian soldier was wounded.


----------



## Hindustani78

*ATO HQ reports 1 KIA, 7 WIA amid 15 enemy attacks on Ukrainian army positions*
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/486568.html

Russia's hybrid military forces have attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 15 times in the past 24 hours, with one Ukrainian soldier reported as killed in action (KIA) and another seven as wounded in action (WIA), the press center of the Ukrainian Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) headquarters has reported.

"In general, over the past day, the enemy conducted 15 targeted attacks, as a result of the aggressor's actions, unfortunately, one Ukrainian soldier was killed, five soldiers were injured, two more of our defenders received battle traumas," the ATO press center's report reads on Facebook.

In the Luhansk sector, the enemy was active near the village of Troyitske, where it had for several hours been firing from 122mm and 100mm artillery systems, mortars, infantry fighting vehicles, anti-aircraft guns, and grenade launchers. In the vicinity of Krymske and Svitlodarsk, illegal armed formations employed 82mm mortars and small arms, while the defenders of the village of Katerynivka came under fire from an anti-tank missile system and grenade launchers.

The Mariupol sector became the epicenter of fire tension. Here, the militants used 120mm mortars near the villages of Lebedynske and Lomakyne. The invaders also fired from 82mm mortars, infantry fighting vehicles and heavy machine guns on the Ukrainian fortified positions near the village of Pisky, while the outskirts of Avdiyivka were shelled from automatic grenade launchers.

**********

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/486568.html

Russia's hybrid military forces have attacked Ukrainian army positions in Donbas 15 times in the past 24 hours, with one Ukrainian soldier reported as killed in action (KIA) and another seven as wounded in action (WIA), the press center of the Ukrainian Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) headquarters has reported.

"In general, over the past day, the enemy conducted 15 targeted attacks, as a result of the aggressor's actions, unfortunately, one Ukrainian soldier was killed, five soldiers were injured, two more of our defenders received battle traumas," the ATO press center's report reads on Facebook.

In the Luhansk sector, the enemy was active near the village of Troyitske, where it had for several hours been firing from 122mm and 100mm artillery systems, mortars, infantry fighting vehicles, anti-aircraft guns, and grenade launchers. In the vicinity of Krymske and Svitlodarsk, illegal armed formations employed 82mm mortars and small arms, while the defenders of the village of Katerynivka came under fire from an anti-tank missile system and grenade launchers.

The Mariupol sector became the epicenter of fire tension. Here, the militants used 120mm mortars near the villages of Lebedynske and Lomakyne. The invaders also fired from 82mm mortars, infantry fighting vehicles and heavy machine guns on the Ukrainian fortified positions near the village of Pisky, while the outskirts of Avdiyivka were shelled from automatic grenade launchers.

***********
http://www.mil.gov.ua/en/news/2018/...st-of-ukraine-as-of-morning-february-21-2018/
Wednesday, February 21. DONBAS — According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, the enemy has violated the ceasefire for 15 times over the past 24 hours.

The enemy used 122 mm and 100 mm artillery, mortars, BMP, anti-air mount, and grenade launchers near Luhanske. The illegal armed formations launched attacks using 82 mm mortars and small arms near Krymske and Svitlodarsk, anti-tank missile system and grenade launchers near Katerynivka.

Militants fired 120 mm mortars against the ATO positions near Lebedynske and Lomakine, 82 mm mortars, BMP and heavy machineguns near Pisky, automatic grenade launchers near Avdiivka.

One Ukrainian soldier was killed, five soldiers were wounded and two soldiers were injured.

We express condolences to relatives and family of the fallen hero of Ukraine.

**************


----------



## Hindustani78

*Thursday, February 22*. DONBAS – According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, the enemy has violated the ceasefire for 20 times over the past 24 hours.

The enemy used 122 mm artillery, mortars and BMP against the ATO positions near Troitske, 82 mm mortars near Krymske, Novooleksandrivka, and Katerynivka. Militants launched attacks against the ATO positions near Luhanske, Zalizne, and Novoluhanske with grenade launchers, heavy machineguns, and small arms, near Maiorsk with anti-air mount, near Zaitseve with small arms.

Occupants fired 120 and 82 mm mortars and grenade launchers on ATO positions near Vodiane and Lebedynske, small arms on ATO positions near Avdiivka.

Three Ukrainian soldiers were wounded and one soldier was injured.

Unfortunately, careless handling of fire-arms resulted in death of one soldier. 

*ATO HQ Press Centre: About 200 Russian troops arrive to temporarily occupied Donbas*


To control the temporarily occupied part of Donbas and illegal armed formations, the Kremlin patrons have sent an unusual humanitarian convoy — about 200 senior officers.

According to the ATO HQ, they might be representatives of regular military formations of the aggressor deployed at Shidnyi (Eastern) training field near Manuilivka village (Donetsk oblast).

*************

The Ukrainian party of JCCC informs that militants of the illegal armed formations keep on violating the Minsk agreements.

The observers of the Special Monitoring Mission of the OSCE permanently record a large number of weapons and other hardware in villages of Luhansk oblast occupied by militants.

On February 19, in non-government-controlled territory of Ukraine the OSCE SMM spotted 11 tanks, 20 armoured personnel carriers, 7 artillery command vehicles and 21 military-type trucks, 5 five stationary self-propelled howitzers (2S1 _Gvozdika_, 122mm) near Shymshynivka.

Moreover, SMM spotted a large number of weapons and other hardware near Myrne village (21 tanks, 12 towed and 8 self-propelled howitzers, 15 mortars, 6 anti-tank guns).

_Ukrainian party of the JCCC_

*************


The representatives ofOffice of Defence Cooperation at US Embassy in Ukraineled by Col. Robert Peters visited the National Defence University. Foreign guests were briefed on University structure and tasks.

“Our primary task is to meet the requirements of defence reform, including transformation of military education in Ukraine and compliance of the Ukrainian army with NATO standards,” Deputy Commandant of the University Major General Serhii Salcutsan said.

The parties discussed issues of further cooperation and focused on importance of development of the University Imitation Modelling Centre, as well as US possible assistance in this process.

*************

*Friday, February 23.* DONBAS — According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, the enemy has violated the ceasefire for 19 times over the past 24 hours.

The enemy used 120 mm and 82 mm mortars and infantry weapons near Luhanske and Troitske, 82 mm mortars near Krymske and Katerynivka, heavy machineguns and small arms near Zaitseve and Novoluhanske, grenade launchers and machineguns near Hladosove and Lozove, BMP and small arms near Novooleksandrivka.

Militants launched attacks using mortars against the ATO positions near Novotroitske and Pisky.

One Ukrainian soldier was killed and one soldier was wounded. We express condolences to families and relatives of the fallen hero of Ukraine.

**********


----------



## Hindustani78

No Ukrainian servicemen have been injured in 13 ceasefire violations by militants in Donbas over the past 24 hours, the press center for the headquarters of Ukraine's military operations has reported.

"Over the past 24 hours, Russian occupation forces have continued to grossly violate the Minsk agreements, using weapons that should have been withdrawn from the contact line to certain distances long ago. The aggressor was especially active in conducting provocations during the hours of darkness," the headquarters said in a report posted on its Facebook page on Saturday.

In the Luhansk sector, gunmen used 122mm artillery systems, mortars and entire arsenal of small arms, including grenade launchers near Luhanske.

"According to preliminary reports, several shells exploded in the vicinity of this front-line settlement and damaged the property of private houses of local residents. From the temporarily occupied Pervomaisk, the enemy fired at the outskirts of Pidlisne from 152mm artillery. The aftermath of the damage is being clarified," the press center said.

Militants used 120mm mortars and infantry fighting vehicle (IFV) weapons to fire at Ukrainian positions near Troitske. Militants also provoked Ukrainian defenders by firing from grenade launchers of various types and small arms from Novooleksandrivka, Novhorodske and Zaitseve.

In the Donetsk sector, militants used 120mm mortars, grenade launchers and small arms in the vicinity of Novotroitske.


----------



## Hindustani78

*******
*Monday, February 26*. DONBAS — According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, the enemy has violated the ceasefire for 5 times over the past 24 hours.

The enemy used 82 mm mortars near Zaitseve, grenade launchers and small arms near Krymske and Novoluhanske.

Militants launched attacks against the ATO positions near Vodiane using 82 mm mortars and small arms, near Butivka mine using small arms.

One Ukrainian soldier was killed, one soldier was wounded. We express condolences to family and relatives of the fallen hero of Ukraine.


----------



## Hindustani78

The attempt by militants to break through the positions of the Ukrainian Armed Forces near Krasnohorivka in July 2017 was made with the financial and material support of representatives of the authorities and the command of the Russian Armed Forces, the media liaisons department of the Prosecutor General's Office of Ukraine has reported.

"The pre-trial investigation found that at about 04.15 on July 20, 2017, militants of the '*first army corps* of the people's militia' of the self-proclaimed Donetsk People's Republic (DPR), with financial and material support from representatives of the authorities and the *command of the Armed Forces of the* *Russian Federation*, made an attempt to break through the positions of the Ukrainian Armed Forces near the town of Krasnohorivka in Donetsk region," reads a statement posted on the PGO website on Tuesday, February 27.

The PGO said that as a result of the fighting, *the Ukrainian army had liquidated four members of a subversive and DPR reconnaissance group, one of whom was a Russian Soldier.*

"At the same time, three soldiers of the Ukrainian Armed Forces were killed during the combat clash, which led to serious consequences," the press service added.

"During the inspection of the scene of the incident, a large number of firearms and explosive weapons were found, including a 40mm grenade launcher, which according to the expert's conclusion is a 40mm grenade launcher 6G34 (GP-34) of industrial production intended for firing 40mm shots VOG-25, VOG-25P. According to the Ukrainian Defense Ministry, the mentioned 6G34 (GP-34) under-barrel grenade launcher is in service with the Russian Armed Forces," the report says.

It was also established that the liquidated members of the subversive and reconnaissance group were dressed in military uniforms (bulletproof vests, military helmets, etc.), which were manufactured in Russia (Kazan, Rostov-on-Don, etc.).

A number of medicines produced in Russia were also seized during the inspection the scene of the clash.

The received evidence of Russia's financing illegal armed formations in Donetsk region was transferred to the Ukrainian Foreign Ministry for use in international judicial institutions.


********


The disengagement of troops and military hardware from the contact line in Donbas, eastern Ukraine, may take place near the village of Stanytsia Luhanska in Luhansk region on Monday, March 5, if there is a ceasefire, the press secretary of ex-president of Ukraine and the country's envoy to the Trilateral Contact Group (TCG) Leonid Kuchma, Darka Olifer, has said.

"Provided a ceasefire is observed in the vicinity of Stanytsia Luhanska on March 5, 2018, the disengagement of troops and weapons may take place, as envisaged by the TCG's relevant framework decision," Olifer wrote on Facebook on Wednesday evening, following a TCG meeting in Minsk on February 28.

******
21.02.2018
A soldier of the Armed Forces of Ukraine was killed and two other soldiers were injured, the press center of the anti-terrorist operation (ATO) headquarters reported.

"In general, over the past day, the enemy conducted 15 targeted attacks, as a result of the aggressor's actions, unfortunately, one Ukrainian soldier was killed, five soldiers were injured, two more of our defenders received battle traumas," the ATO press center's report reads on Facebook.

In the Luhansk sector, the enemy was active near the village of Troyitske, where it had for several hours been firing from 122mm and 100mm artillery systems, mortars, infantry fighting vehicles, anti-aircraft guns, and grenade launchers. In the vicinity of Krymske and Svitlodarsk, illegal armed formations employed 82mm mortars and small arms, while the defenders of the village of Katerynivka came under fire from an anti-tank missile system and grenade launchers.

The Mariupol sector became the epicenter of fire tension. Here, the militants used 120mm mortars near the villages of Lebedynske and Lomakyne. The invaders also fired from 82mm mortars, infantry fighting vehicles and heavy machine guns on the Ukrainian fortified positions near the village of Pisky, while the outskirts of Avdiyivka were shelled from automatic grenade launchers.

22.02.2018
Russia has sent about 200 servicemen to the occupied territory of Donetsk region for the purpose of rotation, they have been placed near the settlement of Manuilivka, the Anti-Terrorist Operation (ATO) headquarters has reported.

In the Luhansk sector, gunmen used 122mm artillery systems, mortars and entire arsenal of small arms, including grenade launchers near Luhanske.120mm mortars and infantry fighting vehicle (IFV) weapons fire at Ukrainian positions near Troitske ,also provoked Ukrainian defenders by firing from grenade launchers of various types and small arms from Novooleksandrivka, Novhorodske and Zaitseve.

In the Donetsk sector, militants used 120mm mortars, grenade launchers and small arms in the vicinity of Novotroitske.


the Ukrainian side of the Joint Center for Control and Coordination (JCCC) has reported 28 tanks and over 30 other armored vehicles in the industrial zone of the occupied city of Donetsk.three T-64 tanks were recorded in the southwestern part of militant-controlled Slovianoserbsk, and a BM-21 Grad multiple launch rocket system was seen north of militant-controlled Ambrosivka.

"The Ukrainian side of the JCCC informs that gunmen of illegal armed formations operating in certain areas of Luhansk region in particular, on February 22, Ukrainian forces spotted 36 T-64 tanks in the settlement of Kruhlyk and five D-30 howitzers near the settlement of Yasne," the Ukrainian side of the JCCC reported on the website of the Ukrainian Defense Ministry on Saturday, February 24.

Ten tanks were seen on the territory of a secondary school on Khmelnytsky Street in Donetsk, as well as artillery systems and mortars on the northeastern outskirts of Kalynivka.


----------



## Hindustani78

Unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs) of the the Ukrainian side of the Joint Center for Control and Coordination (JCCC) have been coming under small-arms fire in the Donbas conflict area for five weeks, the Ukrainian side of the Joint Center for Control and Coordination (JCCC) Chief Monitor Alexander Hug said.

An UAV of the Ukrainian side of the Joint Center for Control and Coordination (JCCC) monitors came under fire last Monday, and this is the fifth consecutive week the Ukrainian side of the Joint Center for Control and Coordination (JCCC) drones have been coming under small-arm fire, he said at a press briefing in Kyiv on Thursday.

Ten UAVs of the Ukrainian side of the Joint Center for Control and Coordination (JCCC) have come under small-arms fire six times from the regions controlled by the Ukrainian government and four times in the regions outside Kyiv's control since the beginning of 2018, Hug said.

*************
http://www.mil.gov.ua/en/news/2018/...opportunity-to-stop-the-murder-of-ukrainians/

Ukrainian Peacekeepers are an important component of peaceful restoration of sovereignty, territorial integrity and independence of our state. I want to remind everyone that I announced this initiative back in 2015, and unfortunately, only now it gets more and more support among our partners,” President Poroshenko said, answering the question regarding the prospects of a UN peacekeeping mission in the occupied part of the Donbas.

The President stressed that Ukraine’s priority is a peaceful, political and diplomatic way of restoring territorial integrity. He once again emphasized: „Ukraine will adhere to the Minsk agreements and insist on the deployment of a UN peacekeeping mission under conditions acceptable for Ukraine”.

The Head of State has voiced Ukraine’s position on this issue once again: „Global Coalition Peacekeepers and Ukrainian peacekeepers will be able to disarm illegal armed groups, take control of the uncontrolled section of the Ukrainian-Russian state border, stop the infiltration of Russian troops, Russian weapons into the occupied territory”.

He also stressed that with the introduction of peacekeepers, „Ukraine will be able to resume its humanitarian mission, as there is a humanitarian catastrophe in the occupied territories”. The Head of State noted that „participation in a peacekeeping operation cannot be taken by the aggressor country, or a neighboring country”.

The President emphasized that „today, the result of the negotiations is the willingness of many countries to participate in a peacekeeping mission in the occupied territory of the Donbas”. He noted that „this is the evidence of a significant progress in this direction”.

Petro Poroshenko said that „these issues will be discussed in the Normandy format in the near future, inter alia, during the meeting at the level of diplomatic advisers”.

„I will do my utmost to bring the Global coalition peacekeepers as soon as possible, as this is the only option that can stop the killing of Ukrainians, both civilians and military, restore Ukrainian sovereignty in the occupied Donbas. We just need Russia to leave the occupied territories,” the President emphasized.

********

The Ukrainian party of JCCC informs that regardless the systematic limitations from RF occupational administration, the monitors of the OSCE SMM report weapons on temporarily occupied non-government territories.

The reports that in February 2018 104 tanks, which should be withdrawn under the Minsk agreements, were absent.

The unmanned aerial vehicle spotted 4 self-propelled howitzers (2S1) forbidden by Minsk agreements. Militants do not allow the OSCE SMM patrols to enter the military facilities.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Saturday, March 03.* DONBAS — According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, the enemy has violated the ceasefire for 8 times over the past 24 hours.

Militants shelled 120 mm mortars near Troitske, small arms near Stanytsia Luhanska.

The enemy used 120 and 82 mm mortars, grenade launchers and small arms near Avdiivka, 82 mm mortars and BMP near Bohdanivka.

One Ukrainian soldier was killed and two Ukrainian soldiers were wounded.

**************

Ukrainian military more than 10 battalions have undergone training under the special forces to material support, including equipment and weapons”

“It is a very important element for us, I would like to say that this is a signal for all the Ukrainians, not only for the Armed Forces, that we are not alone with the aggressor. This is a signal for our partners that it is necessary to work efficiently and assist Ukraine in its striving to defend itself; and providing support to Ukraine the world helps itself”.

***********

Ukraine General of the Army of Ukraine Stepan Poltorak underscored it during interview with media representatives.

“Almost four years Russian Federation, terrorist groups it formed in Donetsk and Luhansk oblasts have been failing to fulfill their Minsk obligations”, the Minister said, “The first clause, which is the basis of these agreements, is not fulfilled — the ceasefire is not observed. If we fulfill it, we can move forward. Unfortunately, there are some cases when there is a minimum quantity of attacks, but, generally, the ceasefire is not observed.”

According to him, the Russian leaders seek to transform its initiated aggression into frozen conflict.

**********

“The decolonisation forces should be deployed within the whole occupied territory, including at the part of Russia-Ukraine state border which is non-government controlled”, Gen. Poltorak underlined.

*************

“President Putin and Russia fully control two Army Corps that are part of the Southern Military District. They are systematically involved with those military forces; they have a unified training system, system of logistical support, sole system of combat use. These two Army Corps, which they have created, are fully responsible to the Russian Federation”, Minister of Defence of Ukraine Stepan Poltorak said.

************

According to the Minister of Defence, he knows some NATO members who joined the Alliance 20 years ago and who were once armed with completely Soviet technologies, but have not been fully rearmed for 20 years.

“I will give an example in one direction — anti-tank means. The Ukrainian defence and industrial complex has worked very well and produced finished products — modern anti-tank missile systems ‘Stugna’, ‘Corsar’, which meet all existing standards today. We have a tank threat from Donetsk and Luhansk, as the Russian Federation has more than 700 tanks on this territory”, said Minister of Defence.

for example, BTR-4E, which has passed more than 100 refinements during the modernization and test on the front line, in my opinion, today is one of the best in the world in its class”, said Stepan Poltorak.

“The same work is carried out both on anti-tank means and on unmanned aerial vehicles, electronic warfare stations, technical intelligence and air defence means, which are critically necessary for us to defend and protect our country”, Gen. Poltorak commented.

***********

The number of the Armed Forces in 2014 amounted to 150,000 people, and in 2017 — 255,000

In 2014, we did not have what to wear people in, there were no spare parts for equipment, there was no needed ammunition, training system, troops and pilots were unprepared. In general, there was a catastrophic situation and 5-6 thousand people were ready for combat use. But we managed to resolve these issues urgently, and to achieve certain gains in logistics”, said Stepan Poltorak.


“In 2017, it happened that we switched to a contract army, in the ATO area only contract service members are fighting. Only in the2016-2017, 110,000 people signed contract with the Armed Forces. We provided basic armament and equipment to all Armed Forces of Ukraine and began to form a Reserve Corps. Tank, artillery brigades, those who are ready to perform tasks in complicated situations. We have prepared a reserve of more than 150,000 people who have experience in conducting military operations”, said the Minister of Defence.


************
15.01.2018

*UKROBORONPROM FULFILLED STATE DEFENSE ORDER: 3673 UNITS OF weapons and military equipment TRANSFERRED*


----------



## Hindustani78

*Sunday, March 04*. DONBAS – According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, the enemy has violated the ceasefire for 8 times over the past 24 hours.

The enemy used 82 mm mortars, grenade launchers and small arms near Krymske, grenade launchers near Luhanske, Novhorodske, Stanytsia Luhanska and Shchastia, small arms near Malynove.

Militants fired 120 mm mortars near Vodiane, 82 mm mortars near Pisky.

There are no casualties among the Ukrainian soldiers.

***********

The ATO HQ press centre reports that the Ukrainian troops are ready to observe the ceasefire along the whole frontline in east of Ukraine.

The ATO troops observe every ceasefire agreement. Meanwhile, in case of danger for life and health of civil population, Ukrainian soldiers, as well as in case of provocations, the Ukrainian Armed Forces are ready to respond and repel attacks.

*********

According to the ATO HQ press centre, the illegal armed formations supported by Russia plan to use armed provocations against Ukrainian soldiers and civil population.

They plan to shell simultaneously the Ukrainian positions and villages in non-government controlled territory. These provocations result from agreements of the Trilateral Contact Group on the ceasefire from the midnight March 5, 2018 (Kyiv time).

Occupants will try to charge the ATO forces of these attacks. Russian TV will shoot the video and spread it to discredit the Ukrainian army, military and political leaders.

************

*Monday, March 05.* DONBAS — According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, the enemy has violated the ceasefire for 7 times over the past 24 hours.

The Russian occupational troops keep on shelling the Ukrainian positions using weapons forbidden by the Minsk agreements. The enemy used mortars and tank armament.

Occupants attacked the ATO positions near Luhanske with 120 mm mortars, near Shchastia with 82 mm mortars, grenade launchers and anti-air mount.

Militants fired 120 mm mortars on ATO positions near Pavlopil and Shyrokyne. The enemy also used tank armament, BMP, heavy machineguns and small arms. Moreover, militants shelled the ATO positions near Marinka with 120 mm mortars.

There are no casualties among the Ukrainian soldiers.

**********

According to the ATO HQ press centre, at 01.00 a.m. the enemy has violated the agreements of the Trilateral Contact Group on the complete ceasefire.

The enemy used 82 mm mortars, automatic grenade launchers, and small arms near Shchastia, 82 mm near Troitske.

As of 08.00 a.m., there have been recorded 2 attacks. According to preliminary information, there are no casualties among the Ukrainian soldiers.

The Ukrainian troops observe the ceasefire, meanwhile, in case of danger for life and health of civil population, Ukrainian soldiers, as well as in case of provocations, the Ukrainian Armed Forces are ready to respond and repel attacks.


************
Minister of Defence of Ukraine General of the Army of Ukraine Stepan Poltorak said “The Law on Donbas Reintegration has been passed, it will contribute to reintegration of our territories as soon as possible”, the Minister of Defence of Ukraine said, “This law extends functions, tasks, rights and possibilities of the Armed Forces of Ukraine in the framework of the anti-terror operation which is under reorganization now into the Joint Forces Operation.



05.03.2018

Since the beginning of hostilities in Donbas, 2,378 Ukrainian servicemen have been killed in action, First Deputy Speaker of the Verkhovna Rada, Ukraine's representative in the Trilateral Contact Group's humanitarian subgroup, Iryna Gerashchenko, has said.

"During the years of the war, 2,378 Ukrainian servicemen, including four women, have been killed. During this time, 138 children have been killed in shelling or by landmines. Some 1,399 women have become widows, 2,217 women have lost their sons," Gerashchenko said at a media briefing in Odesa on Monday, March 5.

****


----------



## Hindustani78

15:25 06.03.2018
*Militants shell residential areas of Schastia, number of buildings damaged, no one hurt*







Representatives of the Ukrainian side of the Joint Control and Coordination Center (JCCC) have registered the shelling of residential quarters in the village of Schastia (Luhansk region) from mortars and small arms, as a result of which houses and farm buildings of local residents were damaged, as well as a building of a kindergarten.

"The Ukrainian side of the JCCC informs that the militants of the Russian occupation administration, ignoring the agreements on the establishment of a truce from 00.01 on 05.03.2018 along the entire contact line in eastern Ukraine, passed by the Trilateral Contact Group on February 28, 2018, in Minsk, violated the truce," while using weapons prohibited by the Minsk agreements to shell residential areas of the village of Schastia," the Ukrainian side of the JCCC said on Tuesday.

**

11:29 08.03.2018
*Ukraine reports three attacks on its troops in Donbas, one Ukrainian soldier wounded in past day*






Illegal armed formations mounted three attacks on the positions of the Armed Forces of Ukraine in Donbas, one Ukrainian soldier has been wounded in the past 24 hours, the press center of the headquarters of Ukraine's military operations has reported.

"In general, over the past day, the aggressor conducted three targeted attacks at the Armed Forces of Ukraine, and one Ukrainian soldier was wounded by enemy fire. The state of our defender's health is satisfactory. He was taken to a military mobile hospital and provided with the necessary amount of medicines," the press center said on Facebook page on Thursday morning.

In the Luhansk section, the enemy fired using heavy anti-tank grenade launchers and large-caliber machine guns near Luhansk and large-caliber machine guns near Troitske.

In the Donetsk section, militants from the temporarily occupied Staromykhailivka fired the positions of the Armed Forces of Ukraine near Krasnohorivka using small arms.

**********

*Tuesday, March 06*. DONBAS — According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, the enemy has violated the ceasefire for 3 times over the past 24 hours.

Occupants used 82 mm mortars, grenade launchers, and small arms near Shchastia. Militants launched attacks against the Ukrainian positions near Troitske using 82 mm mortars and heavy machineguns.

The enemy fired hand-held anti-tank grenade launchers and small arms on ATO positions near Novotroitske.

One Ukrainian soldier was wounded.


*************

The Ukrainian party of JCCC informs that militants have violated the complete ceasefire and used weapons forbidden by the Minsk agreements against the residential quarters of Shchastia.

The pro-Russian militants used 82 mm mortars and small arms against the private houses in Shchastia destroying outside walls and breaking windows, damaging furniture and household appliances. Fortunately, there are no casualties among residents.

The Ukrainian troops have not responded to provocations. All these actions demonstrate the unwillingness of militants to observe the ceasefire and their interest in conflict escalation.

Ukrainian party of JCCC











*************

Wednesday, March 07. DONBAS — According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, the enemy has violated the ceasefire for 3 times over the past 24 hours.

The enemy used anti-tank grenade launchers and heavy machineguns near Luhanske, automatic grenade launchers, and small arms near Malynove.

Militants launched attacks against the ATO positions near Avdiivka using grenade launchers and small arms.

One Ukrainian soldier was killed. We express condolences to families and relatives of the fallen hero of Ukraine.


----------



## Hindustani78

11:47 09.03.2018
*Ukrainian authorities detain one of Kyiv's captives exchange negotiators in Donbas*






Ukrainian Prisoner Release Center head Volodymyr Ruban was detained at an entry-exit checkpoint in Donbas carrying weapons, Ukrainian Deputy Minister for Temporarily Occupied Territories and Internally Displaced Persons Heorhiy Tuka said on his Twitter page on Thursday evening.

"Ruban was detained at the Mayorsk checkpoint. Posing as a displaced person, this "general" tried to smuggle a whole arsenal of weapons," Tuka said.

**********

On Thursday, militants opened fire on the positions of the Armed Forces of Ukraine three times, as a result of which one serviceman died, the press center of the anti-terrorist operation (ATO) headquarters reported.

"The Russian-occupation troops continue to fire at the positions of the ATO forces and disrupt the agreements of the Trilateral Contact Group about the ceasefire," reads the report posted on the Facebook page on Friday morning.

In the Luhansk sector, militants fired from grenade launchers and heavy machine guns at the defenders of Luhansk.

In the Donetsk sector, Ukrainian fortifications near Avdiyivka were shelled from 82-mm mortars.

*************

Head of the Security Service of Ukraine Vasyl Hrytsak has said they prevented large-scale terrorist acts in Ukraine.

"We've managed to prevent large-scale terrorist attacks in Ukraine... Thousands of civilians could become its victims, as well as individual politicians, officials and people's deputies," the Security Service chief told reporters in Kyiv on Friday.

"The purpose of these large-scale terrorist attacks in Kyiv would be to destabilize the situation and show Ukraine to the world community as a 'territory of continuous chaos'," Hrytsak said.

He added that such destabilization of the situation was to demonstrate to the world that Ukraine is "a territory of continuous chaos, that there is a civil war here".

"This would give grounds for the Russian Federation to accuse Ukraine of such things, and also would give arguments to turn our European partners and other neighbors away from Ukraine," the head of the Security Service concluded.

********

Hrytsak said that on March 6, 2018, Ruban entered through the Mayorsk checkpoint the territory of Donbas temporary beyond Ukrainian government control. "The service has substantiated evidence that terrorists Zakharchenko and Timofeyev, nicknamed Tashkent, are involved in preparing a bloody terrorist attack in the Ukrainian capital with the use of weapons, including Russian weapons," he said.

Speaking about the detention of Head of Prisoner Release Center Volodymyr Ruban in Donbas, Hrytsak said they had confiscated Kalashnikov assault rifles, Makarov pistols, grenades, silenced guns, mines, and cartridges from Ruban. In addition, the boxes with grenades had a packing letter from a 'DPR' military unit.

According to him, mortars were to be used to shoot at people in downtown Kyiv, "which would result in thousands of dead... there would have been chaos."

At the briefing, they played an audio recording, where the weapons carried by Ruban from the 'DPR' were listed.

After the publication of audio and video materials related to Ruban's criminal activities, Hrytsak said: "This is only a small part of what can be made public ... This is not a frame-up... We will provide documentary evidence."

At the same time, the SBU chief refused to give the names of those who may also be involved.

"When we announce suspicion to the next defendants ... we will make the evidence public... He [Ruban] was a pawn in the hands of others," Hrytsak said.


----------



## Hindustani78

19:02 13.03.2018
*One Ukrainian soldier wounded since Tuesday morning*






Militants have mounted three attacks on Ukrainian army positions in eastern Ukraine since Tuesday morning, as a result of which one Ukrainian soldier has been wounded, the press center of the headquarters of Ukraine's military operations has reported.

"There have been three attacks on Ukrainian army positions since the beginning of the day…One Ukrainian soldier has been wounded in action. He has been hospitalized. His condition is satisfactory," the press center said on Facebook in an evening update as of 18:00 on March 13.

In particular, militants used grenade launchers and large-caliber machine guns to shell Ukrainian positions near the village of Luhanske in Donetsk region's Bakhmutsky district. In the Donetsk sector, they also used 82mm mortars, large-caliber machine guns and small arms to fire at Ukrainian army positions near the village of Pisky in Yasynuvatsky district. In addition, they used small arms to fire at the defenders of Butivka coal mine.

************

*Monday, March 12*. DONBAS — According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, the enemy has violated the comprehensive termless ceasefire for 4 times over the past 24 hours.

The enemy used grenade launchers and heavy machineguns near Troitske, Luhanske, and Novozvanivka.

The Russian occupational troops fired heavy machineguns and small arms on the ATO positions near Verkhniotoretske.

One Ukrainian soldier was killed and three soldiers were wounded. We express condolences to family and relatives of the fallen hero.

**************

Tuesday, March 13. DONBAS — According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, the enemy has violated the comprehensive termless ceasefire for 5 times over the past 24 hours.

The enemy used grenade launchers, heavy machineguns, and small arms near Novhorodske and Luhanske.

Occupants launched attacks against the ATO positions near Pavlopil using 120 mm and 82 mm mortars, BMP and 82 mm mortars near Vodiane, mortars and small arms near Avdiivka.

Two Ukrainian soldiers were wounded.

**********


----------



## Hindustani78

*Wednesday, March 14*. DONBAS — According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, the enemy has violated the comprehensive termless ceasefire for 4 times over the past 24 hours.

The enemy used grenade launchers and heavy machineguns near Luhanske, grenade launchers and small arms near Zalizne (ex Artemove), Donets oblast.

Militants fired 82 mm mortars, heavy machineguns, and small arms against the ATO positions near Pisky, small arms — near Butivka mine.

One Ukrainian soldier was injured.

*********

Thursday, March 15. DONBAS — According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, over the past 24 hours, the ceasefire initiated by the Trilateral Contact Group from the midnight March 05 has been observed.

The Russian occupational troops did not attack the Ukrainian positions.

The situation along the demarcation line is under control of the Ukrainian forces. The Ukrainian military observe the ceasefire.

*********

Friday, March 16. DONBAS — According to the press centre of the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO) HQ, the enemy has violated the comprehensive termless ceasefire for 4 times over the past 24 hours.

The enemy used grenade launchers, heavy machineguns, and small arms near Luhanske and Stanytsia Luhanska.

Occupants fired 82 mm mortars and small arms on ATO positions near Vodiane and Lebedynske.

There are no casualties among the Ukrainian soldiers.

************

US Embassy in Ukraine handed over 20 sets of Minelab metal detectors to the State Special Transport Service of Ukraine.

“We need to conduct a lot of qualitative mine action works in the east of Ukraine and ensure security of local population. Modern mine action equipment is necessary for it”, State Secretary of Ministry of Defence of Ukraine Col. Gen. Oleksandr Dublyan said.

According to Head of Administration of State Special Transport Service Lieutenant General Mykola Malkov, this equipment will increase the level of EOD units’ response to risks, as well as quality and security of mine action.



























********

Col. Maslovskyi briefed on J structures which had been already formed or were being formed within the Ukrainian Armed Forces such as J-1 — Personnel, J-2 — Intelligence, J-3 — Operations, J-4 — Logistics, J-5 — Defence Planning, J-6 — Communication and Information Systems, J-7 — Training and Exercises, J-8 — Resources and Finance, J-9 — Civil Military Cooperation.

According to the officer, in 2017, more than 100 combat military units were unified in order to optimize the structure of the Armed Forces of Ukraine. It allowed increasing capabilities of commands and combat military units and doubled potential of artillery units.

********

President, Supreme Commander-in-Chief of the Armed Forces of Ukraine Petro Poroshenko visited recently liberated village of Katerynivka, Luhansk region.

The Head of State talked to local residents and asked about their problems. They told the President they wanted peace more than anything.

“That is why I decided to come to Katerynivka. This is a symbol of peace, liberation without a single gunshot by the Armed Forces of Ukraine. So that there will be no Russian or separatist troops. To defend civilians of Katerynivka,” Petro Poroshenko noted.

He also noted the importance of deploying the UN peacekeeping mission that will allow to disarm the illegal armed groups, confiscate all the weapons and return them to Russia.

“We need to finally begin peaceful construction here. We will do everything possible to achieve peace as soon as possible,” the President said.

The President also emphasized that the mobile ATM of Oschadbank would be brought to Katerynivka every week, so that local residents can receive salaries and pensions.

“To restore normal peaceful life. So that they cannot call Katerynivka a grey zone. We are not going to put up with that. It is not a grey zone,” Petro Poroshenko stressed.

The Head of State noted: “Here is our flag and we will never give this land and these people to anyone. That is why I am here with you today”.

The Supreme Commander-in-Chief also visited the military on the frontline.














































*************

President, Supreme Commander-in-Chief of the Armed Forces of Ukraine Petro Poroshenko visited Zolote checkpoint, located 300 meters away from the touch line.

According to him, this checkpoint is one of four checkpoints where the Ukrainian party offered to create proper conditions to improve the crossing of the touch line and guarantee normal attitude to people, including those living in the occupied territories. Petro Poroshenko told that the Ukrainian side had done everything possible to equip the passport control points, fiscal service points, provide mobile banking on the checkpoint, so that pensioners from the occupied territory can come and receive pensions, purchase foodstuff. He also noted that here, the foodstuff is 30-50% cheaper than in the occupied territory.

“Everything is done. But look, occupied territories are 300 meters away, they have been disrupting the fulfillment of obligations for almost a year and do not allow the passage of people and vehicles. Moreover, for them, the worse the better. Now, in the presence of the President, Minister of Defense, Head of the Border Service, you can see that the Ukrainian side is fully ready for the launch of the checkpoint,” the President emphasized.

According to him, as soon as the Ukrainian side announces the opening date, the other side shoots with small arms wounding Ukrainian border guards, servicemen and those who tried to cross the border.

Answering the question about the arguments of the opposite party regarding their reluctance to open the checkpoint, the President noted: “What are their arguments about the presence of the occupying Russian troops there? What are their arguments about shooting Ukrainians? A normal person cannot understand them. They tried to blame us for something”.

“It is extremely important for the entire world to see that the Ukrainian President stands here, that we are complying with the agreements we have undertaken. We are doing our best to alleviate the lives of people who have found themselves in the occupied territory as a result of the Russian aggression,” Petro Poroshenko added.

The Head of State emphasizes that Ukrainian border guards and military stay on the checkpoint risking their lives to ensure normal life of citizens. According to him, there is the village of Katerynivka not far from this checkpoint. He visited this village and local residents met him saying: “Thank God, Ukraine has come here”.

The President instructed to ensure medical treatment on the checkpoint and resolve the issue of school buses. “We must ensure normal life of people in the liberated territories,” the President said. According to him, the arrival of mobile medical groups, in particular dentists, ophthalmologists has been already organized.

“It is not due to the visit of the President, governor, NSDC Secretary of ministers. This must be done every day,” he concluded.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Tuesday, March 20*. DONBAS – According to the press centre of the HQ in the east of Ukraine, the enemy has violated the comprehensive termless ceasefire for 1 time over the past 24 hours.

Militants used small arms against the Ukrainian positions near Novohryhorivka. One Ukrainian soldier was wounded.

***********

*Wednesday, March 21.* DONBAS — According to the press centre of the HQ in the east of Ukraine, the enemy has violated the comprehensive termless ceasefire for 5 times over the past 24 hours.

The enemy used grenade launchers and heavy machineguns near Pisky, grenade launchers and anti-tank rifle against the Ukrainian positions near Avdiivka.

Militants fired small arms on the Ukrainian positions near Stanytsia Luhanska, 82 mm mortars and anti-air mount near Troitske. The enemy fired 82 mm mortars on positions near Luhanske.

One Ukrainian soldier was wounded, one soldier was injured.

********

According to the HQ press centre in east of Ukraine, militants keep on violating the ceasefire at the site (Stanytsia Luhanska village, Luhansk oblast) where the disengagement of forces is expected to be executed. Yesterday, about 07.25 p.m., the pro-Russian mercenaries attacked the Ukrainian positions with small arms.

The Ukrainian party of the Joint Ceasefire Control Centre informed the OSCE SMM about it.

This attack demonstrates the unwillingness of militants to leave the occupied positions.

The Ukrainian forces are ready for disengagement at this site — Stanytsia Luhanska village — in case of strict observance of the requirements of the Framework Decision of the Trilateral Contact Group.


***********

Thursday, March 22. DONBAS — According to the press centre of the HQ in the east of Ukraine, the comprehensive termless ceasefire of March 5 agreed by the Trilateral Contact Group was observed over the past 24 hours.

The pro-Russian proxies did not shell the Ukrainian positions.

The situation along the frontline is under control of the Ukrainian troops. The Ukrainian soldiers strictly observe the ceasefire.

****

Friday, March 23. DONBAS — According to the press centre of the HQ in the east of Ukraine, the comprehensive termless ceasefire of March 5 agreed by the Trilateral Contact Group has been observed over the past 24 hours.

The Ukrainian military keep on observing the ceasefire. The situation along the frontline is under control of the Ukrainian defenders.

*******

*Monday, March 26.* DONBAS — According to the press centre of the HQ in the east of Ukraine, the enemy has violated the comprehensive termless ceasefire for 44 times over the past 24 hours.

The enemy used 120 mm mortars against the Ukrainian positions near Opytne, Lebedynske, and Shyrokyne, 82 mm mortars and tank near Pisky. Militants also fired 82 mm mortars on positions near Talakivka, grenade launchers — near Avdiivka, Bohdanivka, Novotroitske, Vodiane, Butivka mine, heavy machineguns against the Ukrainian govt positions near Verkhniotoretske and Pavlopil. Occupants used BMP against the Ukrainian positions near Hnutove, small arms near Butivka mine, Kamianka, Marinka, and Krasnohorivka.

Militants fired grenade launchers, heavy machineguns, and small arms on the Ukrainian positions near Novhorodske, heavy machineguns near Troitske.

One Ukrainian soldier was killed, one soldier was injured.

We express condolences to the family and relatives of the fallen hero of Ukraine.

************

Tuesday, March 27. DONBAS — According to the press centre of the HQ in the east of Ukraine, the enemy has violated the comprehensive termless ceasefire for 47 times over the past 24 hours.

Militants used 82 mm mortars and grenade launchers near Avdiivka. The enemy fired grenade launchers, heavy machineguns, and small arms on the Ukrainian positions near Vodiane. Militants launched attacks using grenade launchers near Butivka mine and Kamianka, heavy machineguns near Pavlopil, Pisky, and Verkhniotoretske, small arms near Marinka, Avdiivka, Shyrokyne, Talakivka, and Hnutove.

The pro-Russian proxies used grenade launchers and heavy machineguns near Luhanske and Troitske, BMP and machineguns — near Novhorodske, small arms — near Stanytsia Luhanska.

There are no casualties among the Ukrainian soldiers.

*************

According to the ATO HQ press centre, the situation in east of Ukraine is escalating. Militants violate the ceasefire and increase attacks in Donetsk direction using the weaponry to be withdrawn from the demarcation line.

Over the past 3 days, the pro-Russian proxies have violated the ceasefire for 100 times. The enemy’s snipers targeted the Ukrainian positions, too.

At the midnight, March 26, occupants executed provocations against the Ukrainian positions near Stanytsia Luhanska to prevent the withdrawal of forces.

The Ukrainian military strictly observe the ceasefire.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Thursday, March 29*. DONBAS — According to the press centre of the HQ in the east of Ukraine, the enemy has violated the comprehensive termless ceasefire for 54 times over the past 24 hours.

The enemy used 122 mm artillery against the Ukrainian positions near Shyrokyne, 120 and 82 mm mortars, grenade launchers, heavy machineguns, and BMP — near Pavlopil and Hnutove, 82 mm mortars near Vodiane and Pisky. Militants launched attacks against the Ukrainian positions near Avdiivka, Novotroitske, Opytne, Kamianka, Shyrokyne, Talakivka, and Pisky. Moreover, occupants fired heavy machineguns on Ukrainian positions near Marinka, small arms on positions near Butivka mine and Novomykhailivka.

The pro-Russian proxies shelled the Ukrainian positions near Katerynivka with 82 mm mortars and heavy machineguns, near Shchastya with grenade launchers and heavy machineguns.

There are no casualties among the Ukrainian soldiers.

************

The ATO HQ press centre states that the Ukrainian Armed Forces are ready to implement and observe the Easter ceasefire since the midnight March 30.

The Ukrainian units observe the Minsk agreements and are ready to ensure fulfilment of conditions to support comprehensive ceasefire since March 30 at 00:01 (Kyiv time) along the whole frontline.

The ATO HQ press centre reminds that the Ukrainian troops strictly observe all the agreements regarding the ceasefire. Meanwhile, in case of danger for life and health of civilians, personnel of the Ukrainian military units, provocations executed by militants of occupational administration of Russian Federation, the Armed Forces of Ukraine are ready to respond immediately.

***********


----------



## Hindustani78

*Friday, March 30*. DONBAS — According to the press centre of the HQ in the east of Ukraine, the enemy has violated the comprehensive termless ceasefire for 57 times over the past 24 hours.

Militants used 82 mm mortars, grenade launchers, heavy machineguns, BMP against the Ukrainian positions near Pavlopil, 82 mm mortars near Shyrokyne, grenade launchers and small arms near Avdiivka, Vodiane, Hnutove, Opytne, Novotroitske, Lebedynske, and Pishchevyk, heavy machineguns near Talakivka, Kamianka, Marinka, and Verkhniotoretske, BMP — near Hnutove, Talakivka, and Pishchevyk, small arms near Shyrokyne, Butivka mine, and Pavlopil, anti-tank guided missile near Novotoritske.

The enemy fired grenade launchers and small arms on the Ukrainian positions near Artemove (Zalizne), heavy machineguns — near Luhanske.

Two Ukrainian soldiers were wounded, one soldier was injured.

***********

Deputy Minister of Defence of Ukraine for European Integration Lieutenant General Anatolii Petrenko paid two day working visit to Kamianets Podilskyi military garrison.

He met with commanding officers of military units, toured the Mine Action Centre and handed over certificates to IMSMA training graduates.

“I would like to thank our OSCE partners, Armed Forces of Canada for assistance in development of our mine action capabilities”, Gen. Petrenko underlined, “The Armed Forces of Ukraine are developing and gain new professional skills while implementing technological solutions. We face serious challenges and have strategic tasks on restoring territorial integrity and sovereignty of Ukraine. Our personnel are motivated. I believe all new knowledge and experience would be helpful through your mine action”, he summed up.

Deputy Minister of Defence participated in an official ceremony of handing over of certificates and new Mitsubishi L-200 for the Centre, PCs, office equipment, GPS bought within the framework of the Development of Ukraine’s Mine Action Potential project financed by the Canadian Government and realized by the OSCE coordinator in Ukraine.

































“Mine Action Centre in Kamianets Podilskyi is the Centre of Engineering Excellence. We should develop and increase its potential”, Deputy Minister of Defence of Ukraine for European Integration Lieutenant General Anatolii Petrenko stressed during visit to Kamianets Podilskyi military garrison.

“Its infrastructure is good, professionals work here and we see a process of qualitative training of military EOD specialists according to the best standards. Our international partners — Canadian military instructors — cooperate with us, the appropriate OSCE projects and programs are implemented here,” Gen. Petrenko said.

























*Saturday, March 31*. DONBAS — According to the press centre of the HQ in the east of Ukraine, the enemy has violated the comprehensive termless ceasefire for 32 times over the past 24 hours.

The enemy used 82 mm mortars, grenade launchers, and anti-tank guided missile against the ATO positions near Talakivka, grenade launchers near Opytne, Verkhniotoretske, Bohdanivka, Butivka mine, Lebedynske, and Shyrokyne, grenade launchers, heavy machineguns, and anti-air mount against the Ukrainian positions near Vodiane, heavy machineguns — near Pavlopil and Pishchevyk, small arms — near Pavlopil, Avdiivka, Opytne, Bohdanivka, Novotroitske, Kamianka, Marinka, Pishchevyk, and Pisky.

Militants fired grenade launchers, heavy machineguns, and small arms on the Ukrainian positions near Luhanske. The enemy also launched attacks using grenade launchers near Katerynivka.

One Ukrainian soldier was wounded.

One Ukrainian soldier was killed and three soldiers were injured.

We express condolences to the family and relatives of the fallen hero of Ukraine.

***********


----------



## Hindustani78

President Petro Poroshenko met with the servicemen of the 79th assault brigade and the warriors of the National Guard who defend Ukraine in the east and handed them Easter baskets prepared by the wife of the Head of State Maryna Poroshenko, as well as talismans from the children of Sumy region.

„Today, when the whole country celebrates Palm Sunday, I would like to convey words of sincere gratitude not only from myself, but also from my entire family,” Petro Poroshenko said.

The President thanked warriors for their courage, valor and morale. „Thank you for protecting every piece of Ukrainian land,” he noted.

„We should keep the powder dry. We should be ready to demonstrate at any moment the capability of Ukrainian troops,” the President said.

The Head of State noted that Ukrainians trusted the army the most. „We should do everything to save this trust and justify it,” he stressed.
























******

*Monday, April 02*. DONBAS — According to the press centre of the HQ in the east of Ukraine, the enemy has violated the comprehensive termless ceasefire for 38 times over the past 24 hours.

The enemy used 120 mm mortars, as well as grenade launchers and heavy machineguns near Luhanske. Moreover, occupants launched attacks using 82 mm mortars against the Ukrainian positions near Troitske, small arms — near Stanytsia Luhanska.

Militants fired 82 mm mortars on the Ukrainian positions near Avdiivka, as well as near Pisky, Shyrokyne, and Butivka mine, grenade launchers on positions near Avdiivka, Butivka mine, Starohnativka, Pavlopil, and Vodiane, heavy machineguns on positions near Kamianka, Hnutove, Vodiane, and Opytne. An enemy’s sniper targeted the Ukrainian positions near Pavlopil.

The enemy used small arms near Avdiivka, Talakivka, Verkhniotoretske, and Vodiane.

There are no casualties among the Ukrainian soldiers. The situation along the frontline is under control of the Ukrainian defenders.

********


The Joint Ukrainian-Danish Operation kicked off. The Ukrainian Il-76 airlifter, including 23 pilots and ground personnel, as well as coordinators from the Ukraine’s AF Command, led by Col. Serhii Artemenko left from Boryspil military airfield for Aalbolg Air Base of the Danish Air Force.

The Ukrainian pilots will airlift more than 500,000 litres of fuel, other items and assets during about 25 flights (120 hours). The operation will last until May 5. They will accomplish tasks in inclement weather conditions in Greenland (at temperature below 50 degrees Celsius, wind speed up to 15-20 meters per second, stormy weather).

This operation has been organized for the tenth year in row as a part of the Memorandum of Understanding between the Ukrainian and Danish Ministries of Defence.










******

Kharkiv National Ivan Kozhedub Air Force University hosted the delegation of representatives of US Air Force Academy. They met with university leadership, held talks, and toured the educational establishment infrastructure, as well as learnt the curriculum and training process of cadets.

US AF attaché at US Embassy in Ukraine discussed with the University leadership the training and working project Military Personnel Exchange Program.

The US and Ukrainian parties agreed on development of bilateral cooperation.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Wednesday, April 04*. DONBAS — According to the press centre of the HQ in the east of Ukraine, the enemy has violated the comprehensive termless ceasefire for 24 times over the past 24 hours.

The enemy used 82 mm mortars near Opytne, grenade launchers near Avdiivka, Pisky, Vodiane, and Pishchevyk. Militants fired sniper’s rifles and small arms on Ukrainian positions near Shyrokyne, Vodiane, and Butivka mine, heavy machineguns near Kamianka, Pavlopil, and Marinka, small arms on Ukrainian positions near Krasnohorivka, Marinka, Avdiivka, Nevelske, and Pavlopil.

Occupants shelled the Ukrainian positions near Luhanske with 82 mm mortars, near Novooleksandrivka with grenade launchers.

One Ukrainian soldier was wounded.

************
*Thursday, April 05*. DONBAS — According to the press centre of the HQ in the east of Ukraine, the enemy has violated the comprehensive termless ceasefire for 39 times over the past 24 hours.

The enemy used 82 mm mortars, grenade launchers, sniper’s and small arms against the Ukrainian positions near Butivka mine, grenade launchers, heavy machineguns, and small arms near Avdiivka, Lebedynske, Kamianka, grenade launchers near Vodiane and Marinka, BMP near Hnutove, heavy machineguns near Opytne and Hnutove, sniper’s and small arms near Shyrokyne and Vodiane. Moreover, militants launched attacks using small arms near Pavlopil, Hnutove, and Nevelske.

Occupants fired small arms on the Ukrainian positions near Stanytsia Luhanska, Donets station.

There are no casualties among the Ukrainian soldiers.

************

Trust Fund supporting medical rehabilitation of Ukraine servicemen and women recently launched a two-year bachelor level educational program in Prosthetic and Orthotic (P&O) in Kharkiv with the long term objective to establish a bachelor and master level educational program certified by the International Society of Prosthetists and Orthotists (ISPO). This program will help to raise the level of medical services provided to amputated military members to international standards. The number of amputees in Ukraine has grown significantly due to the conflict in the Eastern part of the country.

This program is hosted at the P&O Research Institute in Kharkov, under the academic umbrella of the KNURE University, department for Radio-Electronics and with supervision from the School of Rehabilitation Sciences. It is being implemented in cooperation with the Ministry of Social Policy and the Ministry of Education and Science of Ukraine.

Following the Summit in 2014, US-Ukraine Commission Heads of State and Government identified medical rehabilitation as one of the key areas for developing practical cooperation with Ukraine. A Trust Fund on Medical Rehabilitation is even working in Bulgaria and executed by NSPA was subsequently defined with objectives to:

provide UKR military (both active and discharged) and civilian personnel from the defence/security sector) rapid access to medical rehabilitation care and to longer term medical services.

ensure the medical rehabilitation system in Ukraine system offers sustainable services to UKR military (both active and discharged) and civilian personnel from the defence/security sector.

Since 2015, more than 500 wounded servicemen and 2,000 practitioners have benefited from services proposed by this Trust Fund which also supported the drafting of a new law on Medical Rehabilitation and the establishment of new medical professions such as Physiotherapist, Occupational Therapist and Prosthesist.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Saturday, April 14*. DONBAS — According to the press centre of the HQ in the east of Ukraine, the enemy has violated the comprehensive termless ceasefire for 43 times over the past 24 hours.

The enemy used 120 and 82 mm mortars, BMP, grenade launchers, and heavy machineguns near Troitske, 82 mm mortars near Krymske, grenade launchers and small arms near Zaitseve, heavy machineguns near Svitlodarsk.

Militants fired 82 mm mortars on the Ukrainian positions near Opytne and Kamianka, grenade launchers on positions near Vodiane, Avdiivka, Kamianka, Marinka, Pavlopil, Lebedynske, and Bohdanivka, heavy machineguns — near Nevelske, Avdiivka, Marinka, Pavlopil, and Butivka mine, BMP — near Talakivka, Kamianka, and Bohdanivka, small arms — near Kamianka, Opytne, Lebedynske, Butivka mine, Talakivka, Pavlopil, and Vodiane. An enemy’s sniper targeted the Ukrainian positions near Avdiivka.

One Ukrainian soldier was wounded.

*****

 

Within the framework of a working travel to Odesa garrison Minister of Defence of Ukraine General of the Army of Ukraine Stepan Poltorak inspected operational readiness of a unit of Ukraine’s Air Force equipped with S-300 missile system and met with service members protecting the Ukrainian sky and awarded the best service personnel.





****************

On April 11-13, the delegation of the Armed Forces of Ukraine led by Chief of General Staff General of the Army of Ukraine Viktor Muzhenko visited Sweden.

Within the framework of this official visit, Gen. Muzhenko held talks and consultations with senior leaders of the Armed Forces of Sweden. The parties shared views on prospects of bilateral cooperation between the armed forces of the two countries. They also focused on updating the situation in the east of Ukraine and ongoing reforms of the Ukrainian army.

The Ukrainian delegation also visited the Skaraborg regiment of the Swedish Army, regional command ‘West’ and logistics regiment of the Swedish Army.

PA Office of the Armed Forces of Ukraine










**

*Monday, April 16*. DONBAS — According to the press centre of the HQ in the east of Ukraine, the enemy has violated the comprehensive termless ceasefire for 59 times over the past 24 hours.

The enemy used 120 mm mortars near Pavlopil, Lebedynske, and Novotroitske, 82 mm mortars near Pisky and Pavlopil, grenade launchers, heavy machineguns, and small arms near Avdiivka, Kamianka, Butivka mine, Verkhniotoretske, Pishchevyk, Shyrokyne, and Hnutove, BMP near Pisky and Talakivka, heavy machineguns near Opytne, small arms near Slavne, Berezove, and Lebedynske. An enemy’s sniper targeted the Ukrainian positions near Novotroitske.

Militants shelled the Ukrainian positions near Luhanske, Troitske, and Svitlodarsk with 120 mm mortars, near Luhanske and Svitlodarsk with 82 mm mortars, near Novoluhanske and Novhorodske with grenade launchers and heavy machineguns, near Luhanske and Troitske with BMP.

One Ukrainian soldier was wounded and one soldier was injured.

**

During the meeting in the ad hoc center, President Petro Poroshenko emphasized that Russia’s war had new features and characteristics. This is a hybrid war, where along with the military actions of the Russian regular armed forces and Russian mercenaries, Russia wages subversive war against Ukraine on all fronts.

“We see the attempts to organize terrorist attacks inside the country, and the Security Service of Ukraine has prevented more than 400 attempts of terrorist attacks in different regions of Ukraine in the last 3.5 years,” the Head of State said. According to him, a significant part of terrorists who were identified and detained were trained in the respective camps in the territory of the Russian Federation and illegally annexed Crimea.

“An important element of the hybrid war and Russian aggression is the economic war. It is a blockade and embargo on the supply of Ukrainian goods. Our trade has fallen exponentially and today makes up about 9% of the total volume. Previously, it was more than a third,” Petro Poroshenko noted.

The President also drew attention to the practice of fake news and propaganda that Russia is using throughout the world today. He remarked that an investigation against Russia Today had begun in Britain, and the broadcast of that resource had been closed in the United States. Also, Russia’s actions in social networks are being investigated around the world.

The Head of State reminded that in 2014, the first objects of sniper attacks had been the transmitters of Ukrainian TV and radio companies in the area of military operations. The President appealed to Director of the National Institute for Strategic Studies Volodymyr Horbulin with a request to report on the strengthening of Ukraine’s information security and the proposals put forward today, starting with legislative changes, taking into account the experience of the USA, Great Britain, Germany, France from the point of view of social networks, the Internet. “How we can effectively counteract Russian aggression in the hybrid war, maintaining the necessary standards of freedom of speech. Because we live now in a completely different dimension,” the President emphasized.

***************

President Petro Poroshenko stresses the importance of saving the lives of the military, because, unfortunately, Ukraine loses Ukrainian heroes. The President noted that on April 17, soldier of the 24th separate mechanized brigade, Lviv resident Mykhailo Shozda was killed by a sniper shot. The attendees honored the memory of the fallen Ukrainian heroes.

“That is why it is so important for us to develop cooperation with our partners, to strengthen our army, to provide new equipment. Today, the first antisniping complexes were tranferred. As soon as they learned that these complexes were located in the areas of Avdiivka, Shyrokyne, the intensity of the sniper fire was lowered immediately,” the Head of State said during the working visit to Lviv region

“We will not save money on the Ukrainian Army, the Ukrainian Armed Forces,” the President noted. Several days ago, an authoritative international media recognized the Ukrainian army as one of the top 30 armed forces in the world. “And they improve their positions each year,” the President added.

At the same time, Petro Poroshenko emphasized that the strengthening of state defense included not only the procurement of weapons for the protection of Ukrainian land and soldiers, but also the construction of comfortable living conditions for the military. According to him, the tenders for the construction of 77 dormitories have already been completed and construction is now under way. The President noted that the soldiers lived in tents and camps, and today they live in comfortable rooms designed for 5 contractors.

“I served in the army as well, I had a room for 120 people. And this was called the barracks. And look how the state is now fundamentally changing,” the Head of State emphasized.

“The key thing we have to fight for today is Ukraine’s independence, 100 years of which we celebrate this year. We do not celebrate the anniversary, we are building it now. Because the Ukrainian army is Ukrainian independence,” Petro Poroshenko stressed.

**

*Monday, April 23*. DONBAS — According to the press centre of the HQ in the east of Ukraine, the enemy has violated the comprehensive termless ceasefire for 30 times over the past 24 hours.

The enemy used 120 mm mortars against the Ukrainian positions near Novhorodske and Luhanske, 82 mm mortars near Novhorodske, Novoselivka, and Troitske, grenade launchers Troitske, Luhanske, and Novoselivka, heavy machineguns near Luhanske and Troitske, BMP and small arms near Novhorodske.

Militants fired 82 mm mortars, grenade launchers, heavy machineguns and small arms on the Ukrainian positions near Talakivka, grenade launchers and small arms on positions near Avdiivka, Butivka mine, Marinka, and Vodiane, heavy machineguns near Pavlopil, Hnutove, Krasnohorivka, and Shyrokyne, small arms near Kamianka. An enemy’s sniper targeted the Ukrainian positions near Pavlopil and Novotroitske.

There are no casualties among the Ukrainian soldiers.

**************

Chief of General Staff of the Armed Forces of Ukraine General of the Army of Ukraine Viktor Muzhenko awarded the representatives of the Signal Corps of the Armed Forces of Ukraine who won TIDE Hackathon 2018.

According to Gen. Muzhenko, the fact the Ukrainian military IT specialists participated in this competition and won it contributes to the image of the Ukrainian army and demonstrates that Ukraine can be a leader in state-of-arts spheres.

The gained experience will be used for realization of national projects on development and implementation of elements of command and control systems of the Armed Forces of Ukraine in line with the NATO standards, as well as for organization of the national Hackaton in 2018.












**

*Tuesday, April 24*. DONBAS — According to the press centre of the HQ in the east of Ukraine, the enemy has violated the comprehensive termless ceasefire for 44 times over the past 24 hours.

The enemy used 120 and 82 mm mortars and grenade launchers against the Ukrainian positions near Troitske, 82 mm mortars near Popasna and Novooleksandrivka, grenade launchers, and heavy machineguns near Novozvanivka, anti-aircraft mount and small arms near Novoselivka.

Militants fired 120 mm mortars on the Ukrainian positions near Vodiane, 82 mm mortars on positions near Butivka mine, grenade launchers, heavy machineguns, and small arms on positions near Verkhniotoretske, Vodiane, Hnutove, Kamianka, Avdiivka, Butivka mine, and Talakivka, heavy machineguns on positions near Pavlopil, Marinka and Lebedynske, small arms — near Nevelske, Pavlopil, Lebedynske, and Pishchevyk. The enemy’s sniper targeted the Ukrainian positions near Krasnohorivka and Marinka.

Four Ukrainian soldiers were wounded, one Ukrainian soldier was injured.

*******


----------



## Hindustani78

25 april 2018, 10:10


On April 25, 2018, the Press Centre of the Joint Forces Operation will launch the accreditation of media representatives for work in Joint Forces Operation area.

The media representatives have to send a letter on media letterhead to the Press Centre of the Joint Forces Operation and ask to accredit them.

The letter should include the full name (according to the ID), titles, their contacts, as well as period of travel and be signed by the media director and sealed. Please, attach passport scans of a person to be accredited and their journalist’s IDs, a photo for document.

25 april 2018, 17:16 |* ID: 40158 *| Views: 59


Combined Resolve X — Day 3: Preparation for the practical stage. Military Personnel of the Armed Forces of Ukraine began preparations for the practical stage of Combined Resolve X international military exercises. Paratroopers and tank crews checked the technical equipment and weapons.












Ukrainian military personnel continue preparations for the practical stage of Combined Resolve X multinational military exercise.

In particular, today the MILES combat laser imaging system has been installed on T-84 and BTR-80.

_Video: General Staff of the Armed Forces of Ukraine_






Minister of Defence of Ukraine General of the Army of Ukraine Stepan Poltorak has approved the Plan of formation of territorial recruiting and social support centres at military commissariats.

“The plan stipulates the transfer to a new structure. These centres will increase effectiveness of work with recruiters (reservists, etc.) and veterans in terms of their social and legal protection”, Gen. Poltorak said.

***************

*Friday, April 27*. DONBAS — According to the press centre of the HQ in the east of Ukraine, the enemy has violated the comprehensive termless ceasefire for 52 times over the past 24 hours.

The enemy used 120 mm mortars, as well as BMP weapons, grenade launchers and small arms near Novotroitske, 120 and 82 mm mortars and heavy machineguns near Lebedynske, 82 mm mortars, grenade launchers and heavy machineguns near Verkhniotoretske, Pisky, Krasnohorivka, and Butivka mine, grenade launchers and small arms near Avdiivka, Marinka, Vodiane, as well as near Kamianka, BMP near Butivka mine, heavy machineguns near Nevelske, Talakivka, and Opytne, small arms near Lomakyne, Lebedynske, Shyrokyne, Hnutove, Pishchevyk, and Opytne. An enemy’s sniper targeted the Ukrainian positions near Novomykhailivka and Marinka.

*Militants shelled the Ukrainian positions near Zaitseve with *120 mm mortars, heavy machineguns and anti-tank rifle, near Zolote with 82 mm mortars, grenade launchers, machineguns, and small arms.

Three Ukrainian soldiers were wounded, two soldiers were injured.


************

6 hours ago


Ukrainian participants of Combined Resolve X exercise trained to survive a vehicle rollover. HMMWV rollover simulator teaching valuable survival skills was used for it. It was tilted and overturned.

This training allows the military personnel to execute steps required to survive a rollover.

_PA Office of the Armed Forces of Ukraine




_
**********
26.04.2018
Nine residential houses have been damaged in the village of Zaitseve in Donetsk region after it was shelled by militants from 09:00 on Thursday, the press service of the main directorate of the National Police in Donetsk region has reported.

"There are no civilians wounded. In the village of Zaitseve (Bakhmut district) affected by militants' shells, police officers continue to check the territory and document the consequences of the shelling. Nine houses on Volohodskoho and Shumskoho Streets have been damaged," reads a report released by the police on Thursday.

The issue of opening a criminal proceeding under Part 2, Article 258 (terrorist attack) of the Criminal Code of Ukraine is currently being decided.

**************


----------



## Hindustani78

President, Supreme Commander-in-Chief of the Armed Forces of Ukraine Petro Poroshenko signed the Decree on approval of the NSDC decision on a large-scale antiterrorist operation in the territory of Donetsk and Luhansk regions, which introduces the NSDC decision to change the format of the large-scale antiterrorist operation introduced in 2014.

The Head of State also signed the Order of the Supreme Commander-in-Chief of the Armed Forces of Ukraine on the beginning of the Joint Forces Operation on ensuring the national security and defense, deflection and deterrence of Russia’s armed aggression in the territory of Donetsk and Luhansk regions.

In addition, he signed the Order of the Supreme Commander-in-Chief on approval of the provisions on the Joint Operational Headquarters of the Armed Forces of Ukraine.

“I’m confident that this is not just a change in format. These are new opportunities for protecting Ukrainian territory, Ukrainian citizens. We will do everything possible to return the land of the occupied Donbas to the sovereignty of Ukraine as soon as possible. We will also create conditions for hundreds of thousands, millions of IDPs who were forced to leave Donetsk and Luhansk lands, so that they can return and restore normal life in the Donbas as soon as possible,” Petro Poroshenko emphasized.

The Head of State thanked Commander of the ATO Mykhailo Zabrodskyi “for the brilliant execution of tasks” and conveyed leadership to the Commander of the Joint Forces, General Serhiy Nayev.

“ATO is finished,” the Supreme Commander-in-Chief noted.

“In the event of an aggravation of the situation, we must involve additional forces and means of the Armed Forces of Ukraine, all other units without exception, other components of the defense and security sector,” Petro Poroshenko said.

“I want to emphasize separately that the completion of the regime of a large-scale antiterrorist operation does not deprive us of the possibility of announcing the ATO at any time when there is a terrorist threat in the liberated territories,” Petro Poroshenko noted.

The President stressed the importance of closely monitoring the situation and counteracting the risks and threats, including the activities of sabotage groups. “The new Law (the Law on the peculiarities of the state policy on ensuring the state sovereignty of Ukraine over temporarily occupied territories in the Donetsk and Luhansk regions — ed.) gives you radically new opportunities and new rights,” he said.

The Head of State emphasized the importance of counteracting the information aggression as part of the hybrid war.

Commander of the Joint Forces, General Serhiy Nayev was instructed to ensure the use of weaponry by the subordinate troops to fire in response. “I emphasize again that the liberation of the Donbas is meant to be held in a political and diplomatic way, forcing Russia to comply with the Minsk agreements. Ensuring, first of all, the implementation of the security package of the Minsk agreements, including the guaranteed ceasefire regime. Withdrawal, preferably to the territory of the Russian Federation, of artillery, tanks, MLRS, mortars that are prohibited by the Minsk agreements,” he said.

The Head of State appealed to the Commander of the Joint Forces: “If the enemy goes into a large-scale offensive, you are primarily responsible for repelling the large-scale armed aggression of the Russian Federation”.

Petro Poroshenko also emphasized that the Ukrainian diplomats and he, as President, would do everything to ensure the implementation of the format of peacekeepers that would strengthen the security component and create the necessary conditions for the restoration of normal life.

The President also noted that the documents of the international organizations, the separate statements of our partners and allies clearly stated: what is happening in the east of Ukraine is the aggression of the Russian Federation, what happened in Crimea is the illegal annexation of a sovereign Ukrainian Crimea by Russia. “The world recognized the fact of aggression. And this gave us an opportunity to fix it in the internal legislative acts of Ukraine,” he added.

“Thus, from today, April 30, 2018, the large-scale ATO on the territory of Donetsk and Luhansk regions is completed. We are now starting the military operation under the leadership of the Armed Forces to ensure the protection of the territorial integrity, sovereignty and independence of our state,” the President emphasized.














************




During a meeting with the military leadership on the start of the Joint Forces Operation, President Petro Poroshenko stressed that the format of the antiterrorist operation had destroyed Russia’s plans in Ukraine.

“Until this day, until April 30, 2018, the main instrument for repelling Russian aggression in Ukraine was the large-scale antiterrorist operation,” the Head of State stressed. According to him, the ATO format in 2014 was developed and introduced by the leadership of the country to ensure effective coordination of the entire defense and security sector in the absence of the appropriate legislative framework, sufficient forces of the army and the Armed Forces to deflect the aggressor. At the same time, the introduction of the ATO allowed to quickly bring all available capabilities of the defense and security sector into order, as well as gave an opportunity to hold presidential, parliamentary and local elections in 2015.

“This format destroyed the plans of the Russian Federation. One of the key elements of the hybrid war was to prevent the recognition of the new Ukrainian government and try to impose a format to the world that there was a state rebellion that was not supported by the people in Ukraine. Immediately, from the very first days the plans of Russia were destroyed, free expression of will of the citizens and democratic conduct of all necessary state procedures was ensured,” the Head of State emphasized.

According to Petro Poroshenko, the ATO, thanks to the national solidarity, courage and patriotism of Ukrainians, made and fulfilled the tasks.

The President recalled that during the illegal annexation of Crimea and Russia’s aggression in the Donbas, the Ukrainian Armed Forces actually did not have material, medical, food and military equipment. “For years the defense potential of Ukraine has been destroyed. The so-called ‘defense ministers’ and the political leadership of the country have been selling the country’s defense potential for nothing,” the Head of State noted.

The President noted that in the first months, the volunteer movement was engaged in providing military assistance, 80% of Ukrainians took part in it. Due to those who abandoned their civilian life and went to help the army, who mobilized, who signed up for volunteering, providing meals, body armor, first-aid kits and all the necessary elements, Ukraine managed to hold on.

The President stressed that in a few months after his election, in close coordination with the National Security and Defense Council, Parliament and Government, thanks to the courage and heroism of the soldiers of the Armed Forces, Security Service, National Guard, border guards, National Police, more than 200 inhabited localities that had been previously occupied by the Russian-terrorist troops were released.

The Head of State emphasized that the ATO had been directed against terrorists armed with Russian weapons and trained by the officials of the Russian Federal Security Service, who had started their actions from Crimea and then, upon completion of the annexation, had been transferred to the Donbas. According to him, in August 2014, regular parts of the Russian armed forces crossed the state border, although earlier, realizing that Ukraine is bound by international law and cannot launch an artillery missile attack on the territory of the Russian Federation, Russians opened artillery fire from their territory at Ukrainian positions.

“This violates any rules of the war. It breaches all international conventions. And after the invasion of our territory by the regular units of the Russian Armed Forces, which is confirmed by a huge amount of evidence — from captured Russian soldiers to satellite intelligence data, from objective intelligence information to photo and video evidence, the aggression has started a new phase,” the President noted.

**************

According to the President, counteraction to Russian aggression will be completed when the last piece of Ukrainian land is released in the Donbas and occupied Crimea

“The ATO has ended, and the counteraction to aggression will be completed when the last piece of Ukrainian land will be released in the territory of Donetsk and Luhansk regions, as well as in the territory of the occupied Crimea. This is our fundamental position,” the Head of State said.

The President noted that there were proposals to cut off Donetsk, Luhansk and Crimea and give them to the enemy. “And then follow the path defined by somebody. No. Ukraine will fight for every piece of land and for every Ukrainian who is now in the occupied territory in terrible humanitarian conditions — unemployment, lack of full access to education, health care, lack of pensions,” the Head of State emphasized.

The President noted: “It became clear soon what the ‘Russian world’ and ‘Russian spring’ will bring to Ukrainians — curfew restrictions, hiding in the basement, sharply falling living standards, robbery, murder, abusing Ukrainian hostages, illegal armed groups and so on”.


*********

*Tuesday, May 02*. DONBAS — According to the press centre of the HQ of the Joint Forces Operation (JFO), the enemy has executed 52 attacks over the past 24 hours. The Russian terrorist troops have used heavy weaponry for 13 times.

The tensest situation was near Avdiivka, Butivka mine, Marinka, Svitlodarsk, Luhanske, Lebedynske, Starohnativka, and Nevelske. The enemy used 120 mm mortars against a Ukrainian position in Luhansk direction

Two Ukrainian soldiers were wounded. As of 7.00 a.m., May 02, there are no casualties.

According to information revealed by intelligence, the enemy’s casualties are 4 people.

Violating international humanitarian law, yesterday, occupants used 152 mm artillery against Troitske. There are no positions of the Ukrainian troops in this village.

The OSCE Special Monitoring Mission is expected to work in Troitske today. The CIMIC service personnel will provide assistance to citizens of Troitske.

************

According to the press centre of the HQ of the Joint Forces Operation (JFO), violating the international humanitarian law (IHL), yesterday, occupants used 152 mm artillery against Troitske and damaged private houses.

At the night from April 30 to May 01, 2018, the Russian terrorist troops executed attack against Marinka. It resulted in damaging a private house and a car. Fortunately, there are no casualties among local citizens.

By these actions, militants demonstrate their interest to increase the number of casualties and destructions.

********





“The Joint Forces Operation launched on April 30 is a military operation on stabilization of situation of Donbas and its social recovery”. Commander of Joint Forces Lieutenant General Serhii Naiev said during a briefing in Kramatorsk.

According to him, within the framework of the operation, the joint forces will perform tasks on situation stabilization in Donbas and its social recovery. All activities will be performed in cooperation with heads of Donetsk and Luhansk military civil administrations, as well as with other components of security and defence sector of Ukraine.

“1st and 2nd army corps formed in so called DNR and LNR are standard Russian units. They are subordinated to and controlled by command of the Southern Military District of Russian Federation. Both corps are a part of the 8th Russian army. This is a Russian aggression”, mentioned he.

_Press Centre of Joint Forces HQ

*************

In Bulgaria, cadets of Naval Institute of National University ‘Odesa Naval Academy’ participated in computer-assisted training on tactical simulators. Generally, the representatives of Bulgaria, Poland, Romania, and Ukraine took part in it.

They enhanced their professional skills while using Dangerous Waters system. This training was supported by NATO DEEP program. The Ukrainian cadets attend it the second year in row.




















_

******


*Thursday, May 03*. DONBAS — According to the press centre of the HQ of the Joint Forces Operation (JFO), the enemy has executed 22 attacks over the past 24 hours. *Three Ukrainian soldiers were wounded.*

The enemy has four wounded militants.

The detailed information about situation in the region will be provided during a daily briefing of a representative of the Joint Forces Operation.

*************

According to the JFO HQ press centre, violating the international humanitarian law, this morning, May 3, at 8.30 a.m. the Russian terrorist groups shelled Zaitseve village using 122 mm guns.

Rescuers and a monitoring group of the JCCC are at the scene.
































************
On May 03, at 01.35 p.m., technical premises of the 65th depot in Balakleya, Kharkiv oblast, are on fire as a result of grass fire. The territory was being cleaned from UXOs left from the last-year emergency situation.

Two fire tanks and an armoured engineer vehicle participate in fire-fighting operation. The mine action personnel were evacuated. Service personnel and representatives of State Emergency Service take measures to secure local citizens.

***********

As we reported earlier, technical premises of the 65th depot in Balakleya, Kharkiv oblast, are on fire as a result of grass fire. The territory was being cleaned from UXOs left from the last-year emergency situation.

It is known that at that moment groups preparing the territory for cleaning were working there. According to preliminary information, demolition operations were not executed there.

Fire-fighting teams of the Armed Forces of Ukraine and State Emergency Service are at the scene. Two fire tanks and an armoured engineer vehicle, 8 fire-fighting vehicles, An-32, and Mi-8 participate in fire-fighting operation. Two more fire-fighting tanks will be involved in the operation, too. The mine action personnel were evacuated. Aerial reconnaissance is executed. Personnel of the Military Law Enforcement Service close the territory.

A group of the Ministry of Defence and General Staff of the Armed Forces of Ukraine has left for Kharkiv oblast to investigate the situation.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Russia annexed Crimea from Ukraine in 2014. Opening of a bridge linking Crimea to Russia is being seen by Ukraine and the West as Moscow’s attempts to hold sway over the region.*
world Updated: May 16, 2018 08:54 IST
Reuters, The Kerch Strait




Russian President Vladimir Putin on a Kamaz truck during a ceremony to open a bridge, constructed to connect the Russian mainland with the Crimean peninsula.(Reuters)


Russian President Vladimir Putin, driving a truck, unveiled the auto section of a new road-and-rail bridge linking Russia to the annexed Crimean peninsula on Tuesday, defying Ukraine which said the move showed cynical disregard for international law.

Putin, at the wheel of an orange heavy Kamaz dump-truck, drove 19 km across the bridge from the Kerch Strait. Some Russians are calling it “Putin’s bridge”, designed to link Crimea into Russia’s transport network.

At a ceremony broadcast live on state TV, Putin, dressed in blue jeans, was met by cheering workers on the Crimean side after driving the truck in a convoy of vehicles. “At last, thanks to your talent, this project, this miracle, has happened,” Putin told the workers.

In Kiev, Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko said: “The illegal construction of the Kerch bridge is the latest evidence of the Kremlin’s disregard for international law. It is particularly cynical that its opening is happening on the eve of the latest anniversary of the deportation of Crimean-Tatar people by the Stalin regime.”

Russia annexed Crimea from Ukraine in 2014, drawing sanctions and prompting a deterioration in ties with the West. Many in Russia saw the move as restoring Moscow’s rule over a historically Russian region.

Built at a cost of 223 billion roubles ($3.60 billion), the bridge will be the longest dual-purpose span in Europe. The Kremlin said it would be opened to cars on Wednesday and the rail section was due to be completed at the end of 2019.

“Putin initiated this project himself. Many didn’t believe these plans were possible,” Kremlin spokesman Dmitry Peskov told reporters on Tuesday ahead of the ceremony. “This is an extremely important day from this point of view and in a practical sense and in symbolic terms.”

The road stretch of the bridge was due to be completed by the end of 2018, but the opening was brought forward at Putin’s request.

Putin inspected the bridge in March ahead of the presidential election he won by a landslide, saying it was important to have the link to the Black Sea peninsula open for the summer tourist season.

The opening ceremony drew criticism from the West.

“France condemns the construction by Russia of the Kerch Bridge, which deprives Ukraine of full access and the use of its internationally recognised territorial waters,” a French foreign ministry spokeswoman said.

US state department Spokeswoman Heather Nauert in a statement on Tuesday said the “bridge serves as a reminder of Russia’s ongoing willingness to flout international law” and said it was an attempt by Russia “to solidify its unlawful seizure and its occupation of Crimea” and impede navigation of the Kerch Strait.

The spokesperson of the European External Action Service said in a statement on Tuesday the bridge was “another violation of Ukraine’s sovereignty and territorial integrity.” 

“The European Union continues to condemn the illegal annexation of Crimea and Sevastopol by Russia and will not recognise this violation of international law,” the spokesperson said.


----------



## Hindustani78

***********
*President: Four years ago, Ukraine almost lost all the Donbas, but due to a successful military operation, we liberated two thirds of our land*
09 may 2018, 12:15

President Petro Poroshenko stressed that the Ukrainian army had become an army of people without exaggeration. Every Ukrainian participated in its development and creation. It was stated by the President in the ceremony of taking military oath by the new replenishment of the 101st separate guard brigade of the AFU General Staff.

According to the Head of State, young soldiers enter the ranks of the Armed Forces of Ukraine, which, according to the authoritative international think tank, are among the ten strongest European armies. "We are the eighth in the corresponding ranking on the continent. And our army is the twenty-ninth in the world. But our Armed Forces still must keep growing and developing, since we are opposed and threatened by the army of the aggressor-country. And only the army of our partner and ally, the United States of America, is greater and stronger," the President underlined.

**********

*Thursday, May 10*. DONBAS — According to the press centre of the HQ of the Joint Forces Operation (JFO), the situation is still tense in the region.

The tensest situation was near Avdiivka, Pisky, and Shyrokyne. The Russian occupational troops used artillery and mortars for 20 times, they initiated accurate fire for 53 times using small arms, grenade launchers, and BMP.

The Joint Forces troops were engaged in combat operations near Avdiivka and Pisky. According to the reconnaissance information, the enemy’s casualties are 5 lost and 7 wounded in Avdiivka direction.

One Ukrainian soldier was killed and five soldiers were wounded. All our thoughts and feelings are with family and relatives of the fallen hero of Ukraine.

The detailed information about situation in the region will be provided during a daily briefing of a representative of the Joint Forces Operation.

************

Minister of Defence of Ukraine General of the Army of Ukraine Stepan Poltorak traveled to the east of Ukraine.

The Minister inspected the first 10 days of deployment of Joint Forces Operation such as tasks accomplishment, as well as interoperability of all involved components.

He was briefed by Commander of the Joint Forces Operation Lieutenant General Serhii Naiev and other officers.

“I am here to know about your current problems and those steps we need to take to solve them as soon as possible”, Gen. Poltorak said.

He also paid attention to establishment of cooperation and interoperability between civil and military components, information support, media support, cooperation with volunteers etc.





*Friday, May 11*. DONBAS — According to the press centre of the HQ of the Joint Forces Operation (JFO), the situation is still tense in the region.

The combat operations were primarily in Donetsk direction, near Zaitseve, Novozvanivka, Avdiivka, Vodiane, Butivka mine, and Pisky. The tense situation was near Popasna (Luhansk oblast) and in Shyrokyne (Mariupol direction).

The enemy has violated the ceasefire for 55 times. Occupants have used heavy weapons for 15 times, including 152 mm guns.

The enemy’s losses are two killed and three wounded.

Three Ukrainian soldiers were wounded.

At night the Russian occupational troops executed disturbing fire using small arms.

The detailed information about situation in the region will be provided during a daily briefing of a representative of the Joint Forces Operation.

*************


*Monday, May 14*. DONBAS — According to the press centre of the HQ of the Joint Forces Operation (JFO), the situation is still tense in the region, especially near Krymske, Novotoshkivske, and Troitske (Luhansk direction), Svitlodarsk, Novoluhanske, Zaitseve, and Verkhniotoretske (Donetsk direction), Avdiivka industrial zone and Pisky, Talakivka, Vodiane, and Shyrokyne (Mariupol direction).

The enemy has violated the ceasefire for 63 times (including militants have used mortars and artillery for 20 times).

Two Ukrainian soldiers were wounded.

The detailed information about situation in the region will be provided during a daily briefing of a representative of the Joint Forces Operation.


14 may 2018, 09:55


According to the Ukrainian party of the JCCC, militants of the Russian occupational troops broke disengagement of troops near Stanytsia Luhanska preliminarily planned for May 15.

Yesterday, May 13, about 08.14 p.m. militants used heavy machineguns against the Ukrainian positions at a disengagement area.

_Press Centre of the Joint Forces_

**********

*Wednesday, May 16*. DONBAS — According to the press centre of the Joint Forces (JF), the situation is still tense in the region.

The Russian occupational troops have violated the ceasefire for 45 times, including 17 times with use of heavy weaponry. In breach of the International humanitarian law, the occupants shelled Novhorodske with 82 mm mortars at about 06.00 a.m., May 15.

In Luhansk oblast, the tensest situation was near Troitske and Novozvanivka. In Donetsk direction the active situation was near Travneve, Zaitseve, Zalizne, Verkhniotoretske, and Pisky.

The enemy’s casualties are two killed and three wounded. An enemy’s attacks near Talakivka and Shyrokyne were repelled.

One Ukrainian soldier was killed and two soldiers were wounded.

As of 7.00 a.m., the intensity of attacks has reduced and there are no casualties among the Ukrainian soldiers.

The detailed information about situation in the region will be provided during a daily briefing of a representative of the Joint Forces.

*******


----------



## Hindustani78

*Friday, May 18.* DONBAS — According to the press centre of the Joint Forces (JF), the situation is still tense in the region.

The enemy is active near Novoluhanske, Troitske, Svitlodarsk, Zaitseve, Avdiivka, Opytne, and Vodiane. The Russian occupational forces have violated the ceasefire for 60 times, including 26 times using guns and mortars.

About 02.00 a.m. occupants executed shelling using 122 guns against residential quarters of Troitske.


Seven Ukrainian soldiers were wounded.


The enemy’s casualties are 6 killed and 1 wounded.

Yesterday, May 17, Commander of Joint Forces Lieutenant General Serhii Naiev held talks with OSCE Special Monitoring Mission’s Principal Deputy Chief Monitor Alexander Hug. The parties focused on discussion of the current situation in Donetsk and Luhansk oblasts.

The detailed information about situation in the region will be provided during a daily briefing of a representative of the Joint Forces.

***********

“US and other NATO nations assistance is a crucial element in reforms of the Ukrainian Armed Forces and development of their capabilities”, stressed Acting Chief of General Staff Colonel General Ihor Kolesnyk while meeting with Director of Strategy and Policy for U.S. European Command, Co-chairman of Multinational Joint Coordination Committee for Military Cooperation and Defence Reforms Major General David Allvin.

“We praise the attention paid by the US party and our partners to our problems and we are grateful for the effective assistance received within framework of the Multinational Joint Coordination Committee for Military Cooperation and Defence Reforms. This assistance is crucial for development of capabilities of our Armed Forces and their effective transformation”, General Kolesnyk underscored.

He valued the results of the session of the Committee held these days in Kyiv and awarded Major General David Allvin with medal “For merit for the Armed Forces of Ukraine” on occasion of the end of his cadence as Co-chairman of Multinational Joint Coordination Committee for Military Cooperation and Defence Reforms.

*PA Office of the Armed Forces of Ukraine*


























Deputy Minister of Defence for European Integration Lieutenant General Anatolii Petrenko held talks with Director of Strategy and Policy for U.S. European Command, Co-chairman of Multinational Joint Coordination Committee for Military Cooperation and Defence Reforms Major General David Allvin.

The parties defined further cooperation to achieve the goals stipulated in the Strategic Defence Bulletin of Ukraine.

Gen. Allvin reaffirmed the US intent to continue comprehensive support for development of capabilities of the Armed Forces of Ukraine.

Deputy Minister awarded General Allvin with medal “For development of military cooperation”.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Sunday, May 20*. DONBAS — According to the press centre of the Joint Forces (JF), the situation is still tense in the region.

The Russian occupational troops have violated the ceasefire for 58 times, including 22 times they used 122 mm artillery, 120 and 82 mm mortars.

In Luhansk oblast, near settlements of Novotoshkivske, Krymske, Novozvanivka, Zolote, and Troitske, the enemy executed several unsuccessful attacks.

In Donetsk direction, the tense situation was near Zaitseve, Zalizne, Avdiivka, Novotroitske, where militants used artillery and mortars from residential quarters of Horlivka town.

In Mariupol direction, the enemy was active near Pyshchevyk, Talakivka, and Shyrokyne.

Three Ukrainian soldiers were wounded.

The enemy’s casualties are one killed and three wounded.

Today, May 20, occupants have used heavy weaponry for 5 times, including BM 21 MRLS against defenders of Avdiivka near Donetsk Filtration Station.

The detailed information about situation in the region will be provided during a daily briefing of a representative of the Joint Forces.

************

*Monday, May 21*. DONBAS — According to the press centre of the Joint Forces (JF), the situation is still tense in the region. There are no casualties among the Ukrainian troops.

The enemy was active in Svitlodarsk, Horlivka, Donetsk and Mariupol directions. The Russian occupational troops have violated the ceasefire for 55 times, including for 19 times using the weapons forbidden by the Minsk agreements.

The less tense situation was in Luhansk direction, combat engagements were only near Troitske and Luhanske.

In Horlivka direction, near Zaitseve, Shumy, and Novhorodske the enemy used mortars against the Ukrainian AFU positions and residential quarters of Zaitseve.

In Donetsk direction, the enemy was active near Avdiivka, Pisky, Krasnohorivka, and Marinka.

In Mariupol direction, the engagements were near Vodiane and Shyrokyne.

The enemy’s casualties are three wounded.

The detailed information about situation in the region will be provided during a daily briefing of a representative of the Joint Forces.

**************

*Tuesday, May 22.* DONBAS — According to the press centre of the Joint Forces (JF), the situation is still tense in the region.

In Luhansk direction, the enemy was active near Troitske. In Donetsk direction, the situation was tense near Zaitseve, Luhanske, Novoluhanske, Maiorsk, Shumy, Zalizne, Pivdenne, Novhorodske, Avdiivka, Marinka, and Novohnativka. In Mariupol direction, the enemy was active near Chermalyk, Vodiane, and Shyrokyne.

Militants have violated the ceasefire for 53 times, including 30 times they used 122 mm artillery, 120 and 82 mm mortars.

Near Avdiivka and Marinka counter-sniper means were used to suppress the enemy’s sniper attacks.

Yesterday, the enemy was active near Pivdenne spreading panic among residents of Horlivka and targeting Toretsk.

Two Ukrainian soldiers were killed and nine were wounded. All our thoughts and feelings are with the families and relatives of the fallen heroes of Ukraine.

15 militants were killed and 13 were wounded.

There are no casualties among the Ukrainian soldiers today, May 22.

According to information of the JCCC, yesterday evening the enemy shelled 13 rounds against Zaiseve.

The detailed information about situation in the region will be provided during a daily briefing of a representative of the Joint Forces.

**************


----------



## Hindustani78

Wednesday, May 23. DONBAS — According to the press centre of the Joint Forces (JF), the situation is still tense in the region. The Russian occupational forces have violated the ceasefire for 49 times, including 13 times using 152 mm and 122 mm artillery, 120 and 82 mm mortars.

In Luhansk direction, the enemy used heavy machinegun near Stanytsia Luhanska, attacked Troitske.

In Horlivka direction, the enemy was active near Travneve, Zaitseve, and Pivdenne. In Donetsk direction — near Avdiivka, Opytne, and Krasnohorivka.

In Mariupol direction, the situation was tense near Talakivka, Vodiane, and Shyrokyne. Yesterday evening, militants shelled Talakivka with 90 rounds of 152 mm artillery. There are no casualties among local population.

One Ukrainian soldier was killed and three soldiers were wounded. We express condolences to families and relatives of the fallen hero of Ukraine.

The enemy’s casualties are 4 killed and 4 wounded.

The detailed information about situation in the region will be provided during a daily briefing of a representative of the Joint Forces.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Tuesday, May 29.* DONBAS — According to the press centre of the Joint Forces (JF), the situation is still tense in the region. The enemy was active near Krymske, Novotoshkivske, and Zolote (Luhansk direction), as well as near Svitlodarsk, Novoselivka Druha, Marinka, Novomykhailivka, Starohnativka, Vodiane, and Shyrokyne.

The Russian occupational forces have violated the ceasefire for 37 times, including for 9 times using 82 and 120 mm mortars.

Six Ukrainian soldiers were wounded.

The Russian occupational troops have violated the International humanitarian law for three times shelling residential quarters and houses of Chermalyk, Zalizne, and Pivdenne killing 15 year old girl.

Today, as of 7/00 a.m. there are no casualties among Ukrainian soldiers.

The enemy’s casualties are three killed and five wounded.

The detailed information about situation in the region will be provided during a daily briefing of a representative of the Joint Forces.

**************
29 may 2018, 14:26
The enemy has violated the international agreements and shelled the representatives of the OSCE special monitoring mission in Ukraine.

The OSCE representatives were launching UAV near Nelipivka settlement (near Toretsk), when a mine blasted near OSCE vehicle.

According to preliminary information, there are no casualties. The shelling was executed from residential quarters of Horlivka.

The Joint Forces Command underscores the JF did not shell the settlements.
*********

30 may 2018, 07:45 
*Wednesday, May 30.* DONBAS — According to the press centre of the Joint Forces (JF), the situation is still tense in the region. The enemy was active near Novotoshkivske (Luhansk oblast), Zaitseve, Pivdenne (Horlivka direction), Avdiivka and Marinka (Donetsk direction), and Shyrokyne (Mariupol direction).

The Russian occupational forces have violated the ceasefire for 36 times, including 9 times using heavy weaponry.

Four Ukrainian soldiers were wounded.

The enemy’s casualties are three killed and three wounded.

The detailed information about situation in the region will be provided during a daily briefing of a representative of the Joint Forces.

**********

Ukrainian T-84 tanks arrived to Grafenwoehr Training Area to participate in the annual Strong Europe Tank Challenge 2018.

An official opening ceremony will be held on June 3. This year representatives of 8 countries will be tested.

U.S. Army Europe and the German Army co-host the annual Strong Europe Tank Challenge.

The Strong Europe Tank Challenge is designed to foster military partnership, promote interoperability, and provide an environment for sharing tactics, techniques and procedures among NATO nations and partners.






*******

*Thursday, May 31*. DONBAS – According to the press centre of the Joint Forces (JF), the situation is still tense in the region.

The Russian occupational troops have violated the ceasefire for 28 times, including 9 times using the heavy weaponry – 122 mm artillery systems, 120 and 82 mm mortars.

The tensest situation was near Krymske and Novotoshkivske, Zaitseve and Novotroitske, Chermalyk and Hnutove.

Two Ukrainian soldiers were wounded.

The enemy’s casualties are two killed and four wounded.

The detailed information about situation in the region will be provided during a daily briefing of a representative of the Joint Forces.

****************

“Ukraine receives assistance from partners in efforts to fight the Russian aggression and is an important contributor to European and world security”, Acting Chief of Main Directorate of Military Cooperation and Peacekeeping Operations of the General Staff of the Armed Forces of Ukraine Col. Valentyn Levchyk stressed it during a briefing held in Kyiv.

According to him, Ukraine and its army are a reliable international partner.

“We initiate new ideas in the context of peace and stability propagation in the world. We are not just users of international security but also its active contributors”, he stressed.

335 service members of the Ukrainian Armed Forces participate in 8 international peacekeeping and security operations, especially under auspices of the United Nations and NATO.

_PA Office of the Armed Forces of Ukraine_


----------



## Hindustani78

_This is the Press Center of the Ministry of Defense of Ukraine. Here is the weekly update of the situation in the operations area of the Joint Forces engaged in defeating the Russian Armed Aggression._

1. The situation on front line remained largely unchanged in the period from July 23rd until July 30th, 2018. In the same time, the Joint Force retail full control over the situation in their operations area.

Russian Occupation Forces continued to violate ceasefire by using mortars, grenade launchers of different modifications and light infantry weapons against the positions of Ukrainian defenders.

2. Starting from midnight on Monday, July 23rd until the morning of July 30th, the occupational forces made over 210 precision shellings against the defensive positions of Ukrainian forces.

Our forces have registered the use of 122 mm artillery, 120 mm mortars (in 5 cases) and 82 mm mortars (in 8 cases) by the Russian Occupation Forces. All those types of weapons are prohibited by the Minsk Agreements.

3. On July 28th, the enemy (sabotage-reconnaissance group of 15 fighters) attempted to capture one of the positions of Ukrainian units in the vicinity of KRYMSKE settlement trying to take advantage of the ceasefire.

Fortunately, these actions were deterred by the Ukrainian personnel serving on the watch post yet they were severely outnumbered (4 to 1). In the same time, they maintained their positions until the arrival of the reserve party led by the company commander.

Having faced the heavy defenses, the enemy forces decided to withdraw under the cover fire of their artillery. Although, further withdrawal was complicated by the mortar fire of the Ukrainian Forces unit. The clear and coordinated actions of our units allowed to inflict severe casualties upon enemy forces — 4 fighters were killed and 6 were wounded.

These treacherous actions on the part of the enemy forces were fight back due to the determination and courage of our soldiers, who maintained the position at the cost of their lives. This two-hour battle took the lives of another two sons of Ukraine, while the other two of our soldiers were wounded.



4. Unfortunately three Ukrainian soldiers were KIA and 7 were WIA as a result of direct actions and enemy shelling of Ukrainian positions. OUR HEARTS GO OUT FOR THE FAMILIES AND FRIENDS OF THE FALLEN UKRAINIAN HEROES WHO DIED FOR THEIR MOTHERLAND.

5. Some of the other important events that took place last week.

According to the Ukrainian members of the Joint Center for Control and Coordination for the issues of ceasefire and stabilization of the delimitation line (SCCC), the Russian Federation is actively increasing the number of military equipment along the delimitation line despite the agreements.

The observers are registering numerous movements of the military equipment outside the storage sites and further arrangement of positions on the territories beyond the control of Ukrainian government.

On July 21st and 22nd, 2018 the drone of the OSCE SMM have registered numerous movements of the military equipment belonging to the Russian Federation outside the storage sites in the operations area of the “Northern” Task Force. Particularly:

MLRS — 3 pieces

Towed howitzers — 46 pieces

Self-propelled howitzers — 12 pieces

Tanks — 45 pieces

On July 23rd and 24th 2018 the observers were registering numerous movements of the military equipment belonging to the Russian Federation outside the storage sites in the operations area of the “Eastern” Task Force. Particularly:

Self-propelled howitzer 2S1 Gvozdika (122 mm) — 3 pieces

Tanks T-64 and T-72 — 21 pieces

Besides the observers were registering numerous movements of the military equipment (APCs and IFVs) belonging to the Russian Federation in the other areas. Besides, the engineering units of the Russian forces continued with the arrangement and further development of their positions in the region.

The SCCC believes that these actions, taken by the enemy despite all the agreements and obligations regarding the delineation of parties and withdrawal of military equipment, as a sign of the preparation of Russian forces for further active operations designed to further escalate the situation along the contact line.

6. The demolition engineers of the Armed Forces of Ukraine operating as part of the Joint Forces have destroyed a total 14 anti-personnel mines PMN-2 that were found near one of the positions within the brigade defense area Another 36 mines were destroyed on-site as their transportation was impossible. The disposal of enemy mines PMN-2 was conducted in the presence of Ukrainian members of the Joint Center for Control and Coordination as well as observers from the OSCE mission in Ukraine.

Enemy mines are prohibited by international conventions and considered as inhumane. In case of explosion, they produce a severe damage to the lower limbs of a human causing a severe injury.

All mines were plotted with account for standard mining techniques and carefully camouflaged. They were plotted in the forest strip in fours (four mines located in the form of a diamond) with the fifth one in front of the hypothetical target. This is done specifically to confuse the demolition engineers and increase the risk of explosion. None of demolition engineers was injured in the process of disposal.

All mines were manufactured in 1987. The Armed Forces of Ukraine are not using these mines that were supplied from the Russian Federation.

6. The separate brigade of the Marine Corps of the Ukrainian Navy engaged in the operations as part of the Joint Forces was hosting a foreign delegation chaired by the Extraordinary and Plenipotentiary Ambassador of the United Kingdom to Ukraine Judith Hof.

— We are not alone in our fight against the enemy. We constantly feel the support of the leading nations in this struggle against aggressor, — said the Navy Commander Vice Admiral Igor VORONCHENKO in the course of the meeting.

According to the Extraordinary and Plenipotentiary Ambassador of the United Kingdom to Ukraine Judith Hof, the UK stands alongside with our nation, supporting the sovereignty and territorial integrity of Ukraine.

The Navy Commander expressed gratitude to the United Kingdom and other partner countries for their support, assistance and significant contribution to the development of the national fleet.

7. The ships of Standing NATO Maritime Group 2 and Standing NATO Mine Countermeasures Group 2 conducted a PASSEX-type training with the ships and boats of the Ukrainian Navy in the waters of the Black Sea.

The purpose of the maneuvers was to increase interoperability and coordination as part of the multinational task forces as well as to test the employment of boat formations and joint counter mine operations in accordance with NATO standards.

8. Our military pilots from the 18th Separate Helicopter Unit currently preparing to join the operations in the DR Congo have conducted a number of exercises as part of the combat shakedown process, that involved the engagement of surface targets using all types of weapons.

The exercise involved the movement of the helicopter unit from Lviv to the training area in Rivne region, air reconnaissance and engagement of the surface targets.

Head of Aviation of the UN Stabilization Mission in the DR Congo Azam Ayat was personally overseeing the course of the exercise to verify the combat shakedown process for the next rotation of the national contingent.

Following the exercises, he marked the unique piloting skills and professionalism of the Ukrainian military pilots preparing for the rotation.

_That’s all the information for right now. Thank you for attention._

Briefing of the English spokesman of the Ministry of Defense of Ukraine

LT. COL Andrii Liashenko

Military units of the Ukrainian Air Assault Forces recently participated in the command and staff exercise, _Maroon Beret 2018_, led by Commander of Air Assault Forces Lieutenant General Mykhailo Zabrodskyi. In addition, Chief of General Staff of the Armed Forces of Ukraine and General of the Army of Ukraine Viktor Muzhenko observed the progress of the event.

A practical phase of air strikes by _Mi-24_ combat helicopters and artillery training occurred at a firing range in Kherson oblast. Then, an air assault brigade’s armoured team executed raids.

In a neighbouring region, equipment and paratroopers also airdropped from an Il-76 airlifter into the enemy rear.

In appreciation of the units’ actions and their level of readiness, General Zabrodskyi stated _“Within the framework of Maroon Beret 2018, Air Assault Forces perform many tasks in different regions of Ukraine. They act following the ongoing situation.”_

_Press service of the Ukrainian Air Assault Forces Command_


----------



## Hindustani78

*Joint Forces Air Defence shoot down Russian UAV*
17 August 2018, 10:35
The Air defence system of the Joint Forces proves its effectiveness. Yesterday, August 16, air defence units tracked the Russian unmanned aerial vehicle executing reconnaissance of the Ukrainian positions in Pervomaisk — Severodonetsk — Svatovo. It was shot down.

This UAV is equipped with 12-lens camera. Its components, especially optical-electronic system, are made by Russian company (which is sanctioned by the USA and cooperates with manufacturer of Orlan UAV) proving Russian participation in weapons supply to Donbas. Reportedly the price of one camera is more than US $100,000.

Russia keeps on using and testing new equipment and weapons in eastern Ukraine.

























************


----------



## Hindustani78

18 august 2018, 07:10 

*Saturday, August 18*. DONBAS — According to the press centre of the Joint Forces (JF), the situation is under control in the region.

Yesterday, the enemy completed 40 attacks against the Ukrainian positions and there was one attack using heavy weaponry.

The Russian occupational troops targeted the Ukrainian positions near Krymske, Novozvanivka, Novoluhanske, Luhanske, Marinka, Krasnohorivka, Nevelske, Novomykhailivka, Chermalyk, Hnutove, Lebedynske, Pavlopil, Vodiane, and Shyrokyne with grenade launchers, heavy machineguns, small arms, and 82 mm mortars. The enemy also shelled the positions near Chermalyk with 82 mm mortars.

Two Ukrainian soldiers were wounded.

Today, militants have shelled the Ukrainian positions for 4 times near Krymske, Lebedynske, Pavlopil, and Shyrokyne. There are no casualties among the Ukrainian soldiers.

The enemy’s casualties are two killed and one wounded.

The detailed information about situation in the region will be provided during a daily briefing of a representative of the Joint Forces.

**************

20 august 2018, 07:15 
Monday, August 19. DONBAS — According to the press centre of the Joint Forces (JF), the situation is under control in the region.

Yesterday, the enemy completed 20 attacks against the Ukrainian positions without using heavy weaponry.

The Russian occupational troops targeted the Ukrainian positions near Krymske, Katerynivka, Luhanske, Pivdenne, Zalizne, Zaitseve, Novoselivka Druha, Hnutove, Pavlopil, Lebedynske, Vodiane, and Shyrokyne with grenade launchers, heavy machineguns, and small arms. The enemy also shelled the positions near Katerynivka with BMP.

Today, militants have shelled the Ukrainian positions for 3 times near Shyrokyne and Lebedynske with grenade launchers and small arms. There are no casualties among the Ukrainian soldiers over the past 24 hours.

The enemy’s casualties are two wounded.

The detailed information about situation in the region will be provided during a daily briefing of a representative of the Joint Forces.

**************


----------



## Hindustani78

1. The Russian Occupation Forces continued to actively violate the ceasefire using different types of weapons, while increasing the number of fire provocations. Last week the enemy used MLRS “Grad”, mortars and artillery systems of various calibers which are prohibited by the Minsk agreements.

2. During the last week, the enemy completed 266 attacks against the Ukrainian positions.

At the same time, the enemy actively used heavy weapons, which was delivered to the occupied territories of Ukraine as so-called “Humanitarian aid” from the territory of the Russian Federation.

In particular, on the night of August 16, the Russian Occupation Forces fired 13 rocket from the MLRS “Grad” and several 120 mm caliber mines on the positions of Ukrainian defenders near Svitlodarsky from the territories of the occupied city of Debaltsevo.

Ukrainian side has photo and video proofs of the result of shelling. There were no casualties neither from servicemen nor from civilians.

For information, the last time Russian Occupational Forces used up to 20 rocket of MLRS Grad against positions of our forces near Avdiivka on May 20th 2018.

Also, Russian Occupation Forces used small arms near Stanytsia Luhanska to pull dawn disengagement of forces and materiel in these area.

In August 16th air defense means of the Joint Forces has downed Russian unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) which has conducted reconnaissance mission of our positions on Pervomaisk — Severodonetsk — Svatovo direction.

This target was immediately destroyed after being caught by our radars.

During inspection was defined that this UAV was equipped with 12 lens camera which can video and send real time information to command and control posts.

According to the information from the Joint Forces press center, some parts of this UAV were produced by Russian company which is under USA sanctions and cooperate closely with factory which produces UAV Orlan. It provides one more time irrefutable proofs that Russian Federation sends arms for Russian Occupation Forces.

In such a way Russia continues research activity of the new types of equipment on the territory of Ukraine.

In general, during the last week Russian Occupation Forces fired 13 rockets from MLRS Grad, shelled 7 times from 152 mm artillery and more than 50 times from 122 mm artillery. Also approximately 70 120 mm mines and 220 82 mm mines were fired on our positions by Russian Occupation Forces.

We want also to stress that Ukrainian Forces respond to all enemy violations which threatens life of our servicemen at the same time strictly adhering to Minsk agreements.

3. Unfortunately 4 Ukrainian soldiers were KIA and 11 were WIA as a result of direct actions and enemy shellings of Ukrainian positions. OUR HEARTS GO OUT FOR THE FAMILIES, FRIENDS and comrades OF THE FALLEN UKRAINIAN HEROES WHO DIED FOR Ukraine.

4. According to the information from the Main Intelligence Directorate of the Ministry of Defense of Ukraine, Russian Occupation Forces has increased battle training activity in units of 1st and 2nd Army Corps of the Russian Forces.

Taking into account decrease in effectiveness and increase in number of casualties within tactical level reconnaissance units, Russian Occupation forces command has increased the number of Russian carrier reconnaissance officers who will train reconnaissance units of 1st and 2nd Army Corps of the Russian Forces.

Also, Russian Occupation command made decision to increase preparedness level to large scale mobilization events on the occupied territories of Donetsk and Luhansk regions. This was made because of a great number of provocational claims made by Russian military experts which spread falsie, distorted and biased information that Joint Operation forces will revitalize combat actions during Independence day holidays.

*5. *_Now the other important news._

On Friday, August 17, the ceremony was held where United States of America passed on two counter-battery radar systems to the Armed Forces of Ukraine. US Ambassador to Ukraine Marie Yovanovitch and Chief of General Staff General of the Army of Ukraine Viktor Muzhenko took part in this event,

On behalf of the Ukrainian, General Muzhenko expressed his gratitude for the delivered radars and_ thanked the US government and the American people for the delivered military equipment, which will help us to fight against the aggressor and save a lot of lives_. He also stressed that US technical assistance in equipping the Ukrainian army with modern materiel, as well as personnel training for its maintenance and repair, serves as a critical component of the military transformation process.

During the last two weeks Ukrainian marines company took part in international exercises “NOBLE PARTNER — 2018” which took place in Georgia. Our NATO partners have highly evaluated Ukrainian unit action taking into account combat experience gained while defending Ukrainian land against Russian Aggression.

The training for the Military Parade dedicated to the 27th anniversary of the Independence of Ukraine was held on August 18th in Kiev. The Minister of Defense of Ukraine, General of Army of Ukraine Stepan Poltorak, personally verified the readiness of personnel, weapons and military equipment to participate in the official ceremony. As was stated earlier 4500 personnel and 250 new, modernized and perspective materiel will take part in this year military parade. Moreover 18 foreign delegations and 300 foreign servicemen will take part in Independence day military parade this year.

_Briefing Ministry of Defence of Ukraine spokesperson on frontline situation_

_Captain Mykhailo Sharavara

*********

*Tuesday, August 21*. DONBAS — According to the press centre of the Joint Forces (JF), the situation is under control in the region.

Yesterday, the enemy completed 23 attacks against the Ukrainian positions with using heavy weaponry.

The Russian occupational troops targeted the Ukrainian positions near Krymske, Svitlodarsk, Popasna, Marinka, Hnutove, Pavlopil, Lebedynske, Vodiane, and Shyrokyne with grenade launchers, heavy machineguns, small arms, and 82 mm mortars. The enemy also shelled the positions near Lebedynske with 82 mm mortars, near Novoluhanske with 120 mm mortars.

Two Ukrainian soldiers were wounded.

Today, militants have shelled the Ukrainian positions for twice near Lebedynske and Vodiane with BMP and heavy machineguns. There are no casualties among the Ukrainian soldiers today.

The enemy’s casualties are two killed and two wounded.

The detailed information about situation in the region will be provided during a daily briefing of a representative of the Joint Forces.

****************




_


----------



## Hindustani78

*Wednesday, August 22*. DONBAS — According to the press centre of the Joint Forces (JF), the situation is under control in the region.

Yesterday, the enemy completed 24 attacks against the Ukrainian positions, including four attacks using heavy weaponry.

The Russian occupational troops targeted the Ukrainian positions near Artema, Novotoshkivske, Krymske, Zaitseve, Zalizne, Avdiivka, Novomykhailivka, Pisky, Chermalyk, Hnutove, Pavlopil, Lebedynske, Vodiane, and Shyrokyne with grenade launchers, heavy machineguns, small arms, and BMP. The enemy also used 82 and 120 mm mortars.

The enemy also used 120 mm mortars against the Ukrainian positions near Zalizne and Hnutove, 82 mm mortars — near Avdiivka and Chermalyk.

Two Ukrainian soldiers were wounded.

At night, occupants have completed 4 attacks against the Ukrainian positions near Pavlopil, Lebedynske, and Vodiane without using the heavy weaponry.

There are no casualties among the Ukrainian defenders as of this morning.

The enemy’s casualties are two killed and one wounded.

The detailed information about situation in the region will be provided during a daily briefing of a representative of the Joint Forces.

***************

*Thursday, August 23*. DONBAS — According to the press centre of the Joint Forces (JF), the situation is under control in the region.

Yesterday, the enemy completed 24 attacks against the Ukrainian positions, including using heavy weaponry.

The Russian occupational troops targeted the Ukrainian positions near Stanytsia Luhanska, Krymske, Katerynivka, Opytne, Pisky, Marinka, Starohnativka, Hnutove, Pavlopil, Lebedynske, and Vodiane with BMP, grenade launchers, heavy machineguns, small arms, 82 and 120 mm mortars, and 122 mm artillery.

The enemy also used 120 mm mortars against the Ukrainian positions near Krymske and 82 mm mortars — near Pisky.

One Ukrainian soldier was wounded.

Today, the Russian occupational forces have shelled the Ukrainian defenders near Novotoshkivske, Krymske, Starohnativka, and Vodiane with artillery, mortars, heavy machineguns, and small arms. One soldier was killed. We express condolences to family and relatives of the fallen hero.

The enemy’s casualties are one killed.

The detailed information about situation in the region will be provided during a daily briefing of a representative of the Joint Forces.

*************


----------



## Hindustani78

Occupation forces had fired on the positions of the Armed Forces of Ukraine 39 times over the past day, as a result one soldier was killed and four were wounded, the press center of the Joint Forces Operation (JFO) headquarters said.

The hostile forces fired 120mm and 82mm mortars, infantry fighting vehicle weapons, and various types of grenade launchers, large-caliber machine guns and small arms, according to the report. The Joint Forces Operation positions in the areas of the populated localities of Krymske, Svitlodarsk, Yuzhne, Avdiyivka, Nevelske, Krasnohorivka, Hranytne, Hnutove, Pavlopil, Lebedynske, and Shyrokyne came under fire.

Further, as reported, illegal armed groups fired 152mm artillery guns at the village of Vrubivka in Luhansk region. A 35-year-old local resident was killed, three homes and a local school were damaged in the gunfire.


----------



## LordTyrannus

A bloody war in the heart of europe with millions of casualties. And no muslims involved at all. 

It must be the evil christian dna causing this trouble. White men dna is evil.


----------



## Hindustani78

Wednesday, August 29. DONBAS — According to the press centre of the Joint Forces (JF), the situation is under control in the region.

Yesterday, the enemy completed 32 attacks against the Ukrainian positions, including using heavy weaponry.

The Russian occupational troops targeted the Ukrainian positions with BMP, grenade launchers, heavy machineguns, and small arms, tanks, 122 mm artillery, 82 and 120 mm mortars.

The enemy shelled the Ukrainian positions near Krymske, Popasna, Troitske, Novoluhanske, Maiorske, Pivdenne, Novhorodske, Avdiivka, Krasnohorivka, Marinka, Novomykhailivka, Chermalyk, Pavlopil, Hnutove, Lebedynske, Vodiane, and Shyrokyne.

Near Troitske, Novoluhanske, Novhorodske, Novomykhailivka, Chermalyk, Hnutove, Lebedynske, Vodiane occupants completed 9 attacks against the Ukrainian positions using artillery and mortars forbidden by the Minsk agreements. Near Lebedynske the enemy used tanks.

The enemy’s casualties are three killed.

At night, occupants shelled the positions of the Joint Forces twice using heavy machineguns near Hnutove and Talakivka.

The detailed information about situation in the region will be provided during a daily briefing of a representative of the Joint Forces.

*****

*Thursday, August 30*. DONBAS — According to the press centre of the Joint Forces (JF), the situation is under control in the region.

Yesterday, the enemy completed 18 attacks against the Ukrainian positions, including once using weapons forbidden by the Minsk agreements.

The enemy used 82 mm mortars, BMP, grenade launchers, heavy machineguns, and small arms.

The Russian occupational troops attacked the Ukrainian positions near Stanytsia Luhanska, Krymske, Novotoshkivske, Troitske, Svitlodarsk, Pivdenne, Novhorodske, Novomykhailivka, Pavlopil, Hnutove, Talakivka, Lebedynske, and Vodiane.

In Horlivka direction, militants used mortar near Novhorodske. There are no casualties among Ukrainian soldiers.

Today, the enemy has shelled the Ukrainian positions near Luhanske with anti-tank grenade launchers.

The detailed information about situation in the region will be provided during a daily briefing of a representative of the Joint Forces.

http://www.mil.gov.ua/en/news/2018/...east-of-ukraine-as-of-morning-august-31-2018/
*Friday, August 31*. DONBAS — According to the press centre of the Joint Forces (JF), the situation is under control in the region.

Yesterday, the enemy completed 12 attacks against the Ukrainian positions without using weapons forbidden by the Minsk agreements.

The Russian occupational troops used grenade launchers, heavy machineguns, and small arms near Krymske, Novotoshkivske, Luhanske, Maiorske, Shumy, Pisky, Pavlopil, Lebedynske, and Vodiane.

The enemy has reduced the number of attacks, meanwhile keeping on violating the so called _school ceasefire_.

The Joint Forces units fulfill all the taken obligations related to the ceasefire. There are no casualties among the Ukrainian soldiers.

Today, the enemy has completed one attack against the Ukrainian positions near Hnutove using grenade launchers, heavy machineguns, and small arms. There are no casualties among the Ukrainian defenders.

The detailed information about situation in the region will be provided during a daily briefing of a representative of the Joint Forces.

************

Platinum Eagle-2018 multinational exercise has kicked off in Romania. Ukrainian marines participate in maneuvers. This year exercise has brought together the representatives of the US, Romania, Moldova, Bulgaria, Georgia, and Ukraine.

This exercise is aimed at increasing effectiveness of joint operations of a multinational unit, cooperation, joint training, and preparation to peacekeeping operations, as well as development of regional environment favorable for military cooperation.

_Photographs by Serhii Serhiyenko _


----------



## Hindustani78

04 september 2018, 07:12 

*Monday, September 04*. DONBAS — According to the press centre of the Joint Forces (JF), the situation is under control in the region.

Yesterday, the enemy completed 20 attacks against the Ukrainian positions without using weapons forbidden by the Minsk agreements.

The Russian occupational forces targeted the Ukrainian positions near Krymske, Myronivskyi, Zaitseve, Shumy, Opytne, Pisky, Pavlopil, Hnutove, Vodiane, and Lebedynske with grenade launchers, heavy machineguns, and small arms.

Despite the so called _school ceasefire_, the enemy has increased the number of attacks.

Yesterday, two Ukrainian soldiers were wounded.

The enemy’s casualties are two killed and two wounded.

Today, the enemy has violated the ceasefire for 6 times. Occupants used heavy machineguns and small arms near Krasnohorivka (Donetsk direction), heavy machineguns near Hnutove, Lebedynske, and Shyrokyne (Mariupil direction). There are no casualties among the Ukrainian soldiers.

The detailed information about situation in the region will be provided during a daily briefing of a representative of the Joint Forces.

***********





This year, the ten day maneuvers have brought together the representatives of ten NATO nations and partners — Georgia, Bulgaria, Greece, Latvia, Romania, the USA, Turkey, Ukraine, Czech Republic, and Estonia at Senaki military base (Georgia).

The exercise will have computer simulation format which is a new one. It is aimed at enhancing response readiness to crisis within the framework of joint operations of NATO response forces, as well as improving cooperation of participating nations.

It is worth mentioning that this year the Ukrainian marines have already participated in several exercises in different countries.

*******************

4 hours ago 

*Thursday, September 06*. DONBAS — According to the press centre of the Joint Forces (JF), the situation is under control in the region.

Yesterday, the enemy completed 31 attacks against the Ukrainian positions without using weapons forbidden by the Minsk agreements.

The Russian occupational forces targeted the Ukrainian positions near Syze, Stanytsia Luhanska, Krymske, Novotoshkivske, Zolote, Shumy, Novhorodske, Opytne, Pisky, Krasnohorivka, Marinka, Chermalyk, Pavlopil, Hnutove, Lebedynske, Vodiane, and Shyrokyne with grenade launchers, heavy machineguns, and small arms.

Militants cynically shelled a residential quarter of Krasnohorivka with heavy machineguns setting in fire a private house.

Yesterday, one Ukrainian soldier was killed and three were wounded.


The enemy’s casualties are two killed and five wounded.

Today, the enemy has violated the ceasefire for 4 times using grenade launchers and small arms near Marinka (Donetsk direction), heavy machineguns and small arms near Chermalyk and Vodiane (Mariupol direction). There are no casualties among the Ukrainian defenders.

The detailed information about situation in the region will be provided during a daily briefing of a representative of the Joint Forces.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Friday, September 07*. DONBAS — According to the press centre of the Joint Forces (JF), the situation is under control in the region.

Yesterday, the enemy completed 28 attacks against the Ukrainian positions without using weapons forbidden by the Minsk agreements.

The enemy targeted the Ukrainian positions near Krymske, Zolote-4, Maiorsk, Pivdenne, Pisky, Krasnohorivka, Marinka, Chermalyk, Pavlopil, Hnutove, Vodiane, Lebedynske, and Shyrokyne with BMP, grenade launchers, heavy machineguns, and small arms.

There are no casualties among the Ukrainian defenders.

The enemy’s casualties are two killed and three wounded.


Today, militants have shelled the Ukrainian positions near Krymske, Hnutove, and Vodiane for five times. Near Krymske the enemy violated the _school ceasefire_ using artillery.

The detailed information about situation in the region will be provided during a daily briefing of a representative of the Joint Forces.

***************

On September 7, the Russian occupational forces used heavy artillery forbidden by the Minsk agreements against Krymske (Luhansk direction).

The shelling was executed from Holubivske village, which is temporarily occupied by militants, at 03.10 a.m. — 03.30 a.m., using 152 mm artillery. Fortunately, there are no casualties among locals.


























On September 8-9, military airmen of the Ukrainian Air Force will participate in the International Airshow on the occasion of the Belgian Air Force to be held at Kleine Brogel air base in Belgium.

Ukrainian Su-27, Su-27UB, and Il-76MD will represent Ukraine at this airshow. The Ukrainian delegation is led by Deputy Air Force Commander Major General Andrii Yaretskyi.

_Press Centre of the Ukrainian Air Force _


























*************

*Monday, September 10*. DONBAS — According to the press centre of the Joint Forces (JF), the situation is under control in the region.

Yesterday, the enemy completed 25 attacks against the Ukrainian positions using weapons forbidden by the Minsk agreements twice.

Militants shelled the Ukrainian positions near Krymske, Zolote, Svitlodarsk, Pivdenne, Verkhniotoretske, Krasnohorivka, Marinka, Novomykhailivka, Novotroitske, Pavlopil, Hnutove, Lebedynske, Vodiane, and Shyrokyne with grenade launchers, heavy machineguns, and small arms. Moreover, occupants targeted the Ukrainian positions near Vodiane and Lebedynske (Mariupil direction) with 82 mm mortars, near Krymske (Luhansk direction) with BMP.

*There are no casualties among the Ukrainian soldiers.*


*The enemy’s casualties are four wounded.*

Today, militants have shelled the Ukrainian positions for two times near Vodiane and Shyrokyne (Mariupil direction) with grenade launchers, heavy machineguns, and small arms. There are no casualties among the Ukrainian soldiers.

The detailed information about situation in the region will be provided during a daily briefing of a representative of the Joint Forces.

*********

Tuesday, September 11. DONBAS — According to the press centre of the Joint Forces (JF), the situation is under control in the region.

Yesterday, the enemy completed 24 attacks against the Ukrainian positions using weapons forbidden by the Minsk agreements for three times.

The enemy targeted the Ukrainian positions near Krymske, Zolote, Luhanske, Maiorsk, Shumy, Pivdenne, Pavlopil, Hnutove, Vodiane, Lebedynske, and Shyrokyne with 120 and 82 mm mortars, BMP, grenade launchers, heavy machineguns, and small arms.

Militants also shelled the Ukrainian positions near Luhanske with 120 mm mortars, 82 mm mortars near Krymske. Occupants used mortars against defenders of Vodiane.

*One Ukrainian soldier was killed and one soldier was wounded.*


*The enemy’s casualties are two killed and four wounded.*

Today militants have shelled the Ukrainian positions near Kamianka and Shyrokyne with heavy machineguns and small arms. One Ukrainian soldier was wounded.

The detailed information about situation in the region will be provided during a daily briefing of a representative of the Joint Forces.

**************

Despite the so called school ceasefire, on September 10, the Russian armed formations violated it for 24 times and used 120 and 82 mm mortars forbidden by the Minsk agreements.

On September 7, the OSCE SMM recorded damage caused by gunfire in a residential area of Maiorsk.

*According to the latest OSCE SMM daily and spot report, in violation of the withdrawal lines in a non-government controlled area, on 8 September, the SMM saw eight multiple launch rocket systems (MLRS) (BM-21 Grad, 122 mm) at a compound near Khrustalnyi (formerly Krasnyi Luch, 56 km south-west of Luhansk).*

Armed formations’ members denied the SMM access on September 8 and 9 to compounds near Khrustalnyi, Verkhnioshyrokivske, and Yuzhna Lomuvatka.

*************

Within the framework of the working travel to Kharkiv oblast, Minister of Defence of Ukraine General of the Army of Ukraine Stepan Poltorak has visited the military law department of the National Yaroslav Mudryi Law University.

It is worth mentioning, that 250 future lawyers of the Armed Forces of Ukraine are studying here.

Stepan Poltorak has had talks with the University President and discussed a range of issues with him.






*************

*Wednesday, September 12*. DONBAS — According to the press centre of the Joint Forces (JF), the situation is under control in the region.

Yesterday, the enemy completed 33 attacks against the Ukrainian positions using weapons forbidden by the Minsk agreements twice.

Yesterday, militants shelled the Ukrainian positions near Stanytsia Luhanska, Krymske, Zolote, Katerynivka, Luhanske, Novoluhanske, Maiorsk, Shumy, Kamianka, Pisky, Marinka, Starohnativka, Pavlopil, Hnutove, Vodiane, and Shyrokyne with grenade launchers, heavy machineguns, and small arms. Moreover, occupants used 82 mm mortars against the Ukrainian positions near Vodiane, 120 mm mortars near Shyrokyne (Mariupil direction), and BMP near Krymske (Luhansk direction).

*Four Ukrainian soldiers were wounded, one soldier was killed.*


*The enemy’s casualties are two killed and five wounded.*

Today, the enemy has violated the ceasefire for 5 times (Krymske, Hnutove, and Vodiane) using grenade launchers, heavy machineguns, and small arms. There are no casualties.

The detailed information about situation in the region will be provided during a daily briefing of a representative of the Joint Forces.

*************

*Thursday, September 13*. DONBAS — According to the press centre of the Joint Forces (JF), the situation is under control in the region.

Yesterday, the enemy completed 38 attacks against the Ukrainian positions using weapons forbidden by the Minsk agreements for three times.

The enemy targeted the Ukrainian positions near Stanytsia Luhanska, Krymske, Novotoshkivske, Zolote, Svitlodarsk, Novoluhanske, Krasnohorivka, Berezove, Novotroitske, Starohnativka, Chermalyk, Pavlopil, Hnutove, Vodiane, Lebedynske, and Shyrokyne with 82 mm mortars, BMP, grenade launchers, heavy machineguns, and small arms.

Militants also shelled the Ukrainian positions near Svitlodarsk, Chermalyk, and Lebedynske with 82 mm mortars, near Krymske, Novotoshkivske, and Lebedynske with BMP.

*Two Ukrainian soldiers were wounded.*


*The enemy’s casualties are one killed and five wounded.*

Today, occupants have shelled the Ukrainian positions near Berezove, Starohnativka, Hnutove, Vodiane, and Shyrokyne with grenade launchers, heavy machineguns, and small arms for 7 times.

The detailed information about situation in the region will be provided during a daily briefing of a representative of the Joint Forces.

************

Friday, September 14. DONBAS — According to the press centre of the Joint Forces (JF), the situation is under control in the region.

Yesterday, the enemy completed 37 attacks against the Ukrainian positions using weapons forbidden by the Minsk agreements for eight times.

Militants shelled the Ukrainian positions near Stanytsia Luhanska, Krymske, Novotoshkivske, Luhanske, Troitske, Verkhniotoretske, Avdiivka, Pisky, Krasnohorivka, Marinka, Berezove, Starohnativka, Hranitne, Chermalyk, Pavlopil, Hnutove, Vodiane, Lebedynske, and Shyrokyne with grenade launchers, heavy machineguns, and small arms, near Chermalyk, Hnutove, and Vodiane with 82 mm mortars, near Chermalyk and Krymske with 129 mm mortars, near Krymske, Troitske, Chermalyk, and Hnutove with BMP, Novotoshkivske and Hranitne with anti-tank guided missiles.

The Russian occupational troops shelled Vodiane with weapons forbidden by Minsk agreements — 120 mm mortars. Fortunately, private houses are not damaged and there are no casualties among civilians.

*One Ukrainian soldier was wounded.*


*The enemy’s casualties are one killed and four wounded.*

Today, the enemy has violated the ceasefire for 4 times using grenade launchers, heavy machineguns, and small arms.

The detailed information about situation in the region will be provided during a daily briefing of a representative of the Joint Forces.

***************

During last week, the enemy continued to destabilize situation in the deterrence area of Russia’s armed aggression in the Donbass. Units of the Joint Operation continued to record more violations of the ceasefire by the Russian Occupation troops.

In general, over the past week, from 10 to 16 September, the Ukrainian defenders’ positions fell under provocative shelling by Russian Occupation troops for *215 times*. Level and number of ceasefire violations has increased comparing with previous week.

From the beginning of the previous week enemy continued to violate agreements by using mortars, infantry fighting vehicles, grenade launchers, heavy machine guns, small arms and other infantry weapons.

In particular, from 10th to 15th September, violating Minsk agreements, Russian Occupation forces shelled our positions near Krymske, Luhanske, Vodiane, Shyrokyne using 82 and 120 mm caliber mortars. Only in September 15th enemy shelled our positions with 41 mines of 82 and 120 mm calibers.

Apart from that, on September 12th, once again Russian Occupation Forces used grenade launchers and small arms near Stanytsia Luhanska to pull dawn disengagement of forces and materiel in these area.

Also, on September 13th Russian Occupation troops shooted up residential area in Vodiane using 120 mm mortars. Fortunately, there were no casualties among civilians.

The situation in the operation area is under full control of the Joint Operation Forces.

Our servicemen opened fire in response to suppress enemy activity by strictly adhering to Minsk agreements.

2. As the result of the activity of the Russian Occupation forces, 6 of our servicemen were WIA. They were quickly transferred to military hospitals where they are being treated. We wish them speedy recovery!

We want to inform with grief, that 2 of our defenders were KIA as the result of Russian armed aggression.

*We express our sincerest condolences to the relatives and loved ones of our deceased defender, as well as their combat comrades. *

3. According to the information from the Main Intelligence Directorate of the Ministry of Defense of Ukraine, Russian Occupation Forces Command has conducted operational and combat training measures within Russian led maneuvers Vostok — 2018 which are held in Russia. For this aims Russia continues to supply Russian Occupation Forces with gasoline and special equipment. New echelon of weapons and special equipment were provided from Russian territory as well.

Also Russian military political authorities continue to increase the number of forces near the border with Ukraine. In particular, und cover of military exercises Vostok — 2018 Russian forces from eastern region were redeployed along the border with Ukraine.

_4. As for other important news_

5. Today, on September 17th, UK Defence Secretary Gavin Alexander Williamson is on official visit to the Ministry of Defence of Ukraine the Minister of Defence of Ukraine.Minister of Defence of Ukraine General of the Army of Ukraine Stepan Poltorak accompanied him. Both sides held meeting and discussed current security situation in the world and and ways of further cooperation between Ministry of Defense of Great Britain and Ukraine.

6. Within the framework of the visit to the United States, the Ukrainian delegation led by First Deputy Minister of Defense of Ukraine Ivan Rusnak held talks with US DoD officials in the Pentagon.

The parties focused on discussion of system of development of NCO and officers’ education, personnel management, manning, formation of military reserve, implementation of gender policy within the Armed Forces, rehabilitation, participation of Ukrainian officers in military cooperation activities, their involvement in NATO Joint Multinational Staffs, development of military institutions, US assistance and support in 2019-2020.

Ivan Rusnak held a range of talks with senior officials of the US Department of Defense.

The US party praised the progress in the Ukrainian army transformation and expressed readiness to provide further support to Ukraine.

7. On September 13, 13th separate battalion, 95th separate air assault brigade, Ukrainian Air Assault Forces is travelling to Germany where they will participate in _Saber Junction_ exercise held by US Command Europe to evaluate readiness of a US combat brigade.

In General, _Saber Junction_ maneuvers have started on September 4 and will last until the end of this month. The Ukrainian military will join the active phase.

8. The representatives of Kyiv Association of Defense Attachés have visited tactical training of Reserve Corps as invited by Chief of General Staff of the Armed Forces of Ukraine General of the Army of Ukraine Viktor Muzhenko.

According to General Muzhenko, more than 160,000 reservists of the first level operative reserve have already undergone training.

Meanwhile, service members of second level operative reserve are undergoing 45-day training consisting of two phases.

Defense attachés shared their impressions and praised the practical training of the Ukrainian military.

The Chief of General Staff also valued the crews’ and units’ actions and underscored the motivation of the operative reserve personnel.

_This is all information for now. Glory to Ukraine!_

_Captain Sharavara Mykhailo from the Press Center of the Ministry of Defense of Ukraine_


----------



## Hack-Hook

I love those reports that say enemy used heavy weapons and attacked us 200 time or casualties is one lightly wounded , we retaliated to enemy attack 4 time with firecrackers and killed 18 of them and wounded 85 other, 40 of them fighting for their life


----------



## Hindustani78

Tuesday, September 18. DONBAS — According to the press centre of the Joint Forces (JF), the situation is under control in the region.

Yesterday, the enemy completed 21 attacks against the Ukrainian positions using weapons forbidden by the Minsk agreements twice.

Militants shelled the Ukrainian positions near Krymske, Luhanske, Svitlodarsk, Starohnativka, Chermalyk, Pavlopil, Hnutove, Vodiane, Lebedynske, and Shyrokyne with grenade launchers, heavy machineguns, and small arms. Moreover, occupants fired 82 mm mortars on the Ukrainian positions near Lebedynske, 120 mm mortars on positions near Pavlopil.

There are no casualties among the Ukrainian soldiers.

The enemy’s casualties are two killed and one wounded.

Today, the enemy has shelled the Ukrainian positions for three times in Mariupil direction (Lebedynske and Vodiane) with heavy machineguns and small arms. There are no casualties among the Ukrainian soldiers.

The detailed information about situation in the region will be provided during a daily briefing of a representative of the Joint Forces.

**************

Ukrainian military undergo preparations to participate in Saber Junction 2018 at the U.S. Army’s Grafenwoehr and Hohenfels Training Areas Sept. 4 to Oct. 1, 2018.

In two days our unit will start active actions. Our combat experience will be useful as we have to accomplish the most difficult tasks, explains the commanding officer of the Ukrainian unit.

Saber Junction 2018 is military exercise designed to assess the readiness of the U.S. Army’s 173rd Airborne Brigade to execute land operations in a joint, combined environment and to promote interoperability with participating allies and partner nations.


PA Office of the Armed Forces of Ukraine











































Wednesday, September 19. DONBAS — According to the press centre of the Joint Forces (JF), the situation is under control in the region.

Yesterday, the enemy completed 25 attacks against the Ukrainian positions using weapons forbidden by the Minsk agreements twice.

Militants targeted the Ukrainian positions near Stanytsia Luhanska, Krymske, Novotoshkivske, Luhanske, Pivdenne, Pisky, Novotroitske, Starohnativka, Pavlopil, Hnutove, Vodiane, Lebedynske, and Shyrokyne with 120 and 82 mm mortars, BMP, grenade launchers, heavy machineguns, and small arms.

The Russian occupational troops targeted the Ukrainian positions near Luhanske with 120 mm mortars, near Krymske with BMP-1.

Two Ukrainian soldiers were killed and one was wounded. All our feelings are with families and relatives of the fallen heroes of Ukraine.

The enemy’s casualties are three killed and five wounded.

Today, the enemy has fired grenade launchers, heavy machineguns, and small arms on the Ukrainian positions near Troitske, Berezove, and Lebedynske for three times. There are no casualties among the Ukrainian soldiers.

The detailed information about situation in the region will be provided during a daily briefing of a representative of the Joint Forces.

*******

The Ukrainian group participating in Saber Junction-2018 is completing the active actions planning phase.

Yesterday, the Ukrainian service members participated in workout of cooperation among units of OpFor brigade in order to repel attacks of so called BluFor forces. The main forces of exercise include units of the US 173rd brigade, as well as units of special forces. The active phase will be organized as Force On Force.






















Thursday, September 20. DONBAS — According to the press centre of the Joint Forces (JF), the situation is under control in the region.

Yesterday, the enemy completed 24 attacks against the Ukrainian positions using weapons forbidden by the Minsk agreements for four times.

Militants shelled the Ukrainian positions near Krymske, Novotoshkivske, Troitske, Luhanske, Svitlodarsk, Pisky, Nevelske, Marinka, Novomykhailivka, Berezove, Pavlopil, Hnutove, Vodiane, Lebedynske, and Shyrokyne with grenade launchers, heavy machineguns, and small arms, near Krymske, Lebedynske, and Vodiane with 82 mm mortars, near Krymske with 120 mm mortars. Moreover, anti-tank missile system was used near Luhanske.

One Ukrainian soldier was wounded.

The enemy’s casualties are three killed and three wounded.

Today, the enemy has violated the ceasefire twice using grenade launchers, heavy machineguns, and small arms near Krymske and Chermalyk. There are no casualties among the Ukrainian soldiers.

The detailed information about situation in the region will be provided during a daily briefing of a representative of the Joint Forces.


This morning the Russian armed formations have shelled Shyrokyne. The representatives of the Ukrainian party of the Joint Ceasefire Control Centre report that the shelling was executed from Sakhanka (it is temporarily occupied) with using both small arms and 122 mm artillery which is forbidden by the Minsk agreements.

There are no casualties among locals and damages of private houses.

The distance between shelling place and closest Ukrainian army position is about 1 km proving intentional attack executed by the RF armed formations against civil population.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/532862.html

Russian-led forces have opened fire on the positions of the Ukrainian Armed Forces 22 times over the past 24 hours, with no casualties recorded among Ukrainian servicemen, the press center of the Joint Forces Operation (JFO) headquarters has said.

"Russian invaders opened fire on the positions of our troops 22 times, using weapons banned by the Minsk agreements on three occasions. Russian occupation forces fired at the positions of the Joint Forces in the areas of Krymske, Maryinka, Novotroitske, Hnutove, Vodiane, Lebedynske, and Shyrokyne," the JFO HQ said in a report on its Facebook page early on Friday.

According to the report, illegal armed groups fired from 120mm and 82mm mortars, grenade launchers of various systems, heavy machine guns and small arms.

In the Mariupol sector, the enemy shelled Ukrainian positions from 82mm mortars in the vicinity of Lebedynske and Shyrokyne.

In the Luhansk sector, the enemy used a 120mm mortar near Krymske.

In addition, on Thursday morning, illegal armed groups used 122mm artillery near Shyrokyne.

There are no casualties among Joint Forces servicemen and the local population.

According to Ukrainian intelligence, two militants were killed and four others were wounded.

On Friday, the enemy used grenade launchers, heavy machine guns and small arms to fire four times at the positions of the Joint Forces near Krymske and Vodiane. The Ukrainian army sustained no losses, the headquarters said.

https://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/533094.html

Russia's hybrid military forces have mounted 18 attacks on Ukrainian army positions in Donbas in the past 24 hours, with three Ukrainian soldiers reported as wounded in action, the press center of the headquarters of the Joint Forces Operation (JFO) has reported.

"The invaders opened fire 18 times on the positions of our troops. Weapons, prohibited by the Minsk Agreements, were used in four shooting incidents. Three Ukrainians soldiers were wounded during hostilities in the past day," the press center of the JFO said in its update on Facebook on Saturday morning.

Ukrainian positions came under attack in the vicinity of Krymske, Troyitske, Luhanske, Avdiyivka, Maryinka, Chermalyk, Pavlopil, Hnutove, Vodiane, and Shyrokyne, it said.

"The enemy has launched four attacks since midnight on the Joint Forces' positions near Krymske, Novotoshkivske, Pavlopil, and Vodiane using heavy machineguns and small arms," the press center said.

According to Ukrainian intelligence, one solider of the enemy was killed, and five more suffered injuries during the day.


----------



## Hindustani78

24 september 2018, 07:10 |* ID: 43758 *| 

*Monday, September 24.* DONBAS — According to the press centre of the Joint Forces (JF), the situation is under control in the region.

Yesterday, the enemy completed 35 attacks against the Ukrainian positions using weapons forbidden by the Minsk agreements for 13 times.

Militants shelled the Ukrainian positions near Krymske, Luhanske, Novoluhanske, Shumy, Pivdenne, Maiorsk, Pisky, Avdiivka, Chermalyk, Pavlopil, Hnutove, Vodiane, Lebedynske, and Shyrokyne with grenade launchers, heavy machineguns, and small arms, near Luhanske, Novoluhanske, Shumy, Pivdenne, and Maiorsk with 82 mm mortars, near Luhanske and Novoluhanske with 120 mm mortars, near Hnutove with BMP.

Three Ukrainian soldiers were wounded.

The enemy’s casualties are four killed and four wounded.

Today, the enemy has shelled the Ukrainian positions for three times including using heavy weaponry. Occupants fired grenade launchers, heavy machineguns, and small arms on positions near Krymske and Shyrokyne, 120 mm mortars — near Pivdenne. There are no casualties among the Ukrainian soldiers.

The detailed information about situation in the region will be provided during a daily briefing of a representative of the Joint Forces.

**********

24 september 2018, 10:25 |* ID: 43764 *| 


On September 23, the militants’ media spread information on alleged attack against residential quarter of Horlivka which was allegedly executed by the Ukrainian army. This attack caused damage of 12 houses.

According to militants, the shelling was allegedly executed from Toretsk which is under control of the Ukrainian government.

This attack was really executed but from concrete plant in Horlivka using 120 mm mortars. Fortunately, there are no casualties among the civil population.

This fact proves once again the criminal intentions of the Russian armed formations to compromise the Ukrainian Armed Forces and shift responsibility for ceasefire violations, etc.

They completed another provocation on September 23, in Avdiivka, while shelling employers of Donbas Water enterprise, who were repairing South Donbas water pipeline. Militants used grenade launchers, heavy machineguns, and small arms. Citizens of Avdiivka, Krasnohorivka, Marinka, Kurakhove, Pavlopil, Selydove, and Volnovakha are still without running water.

****

on September 22nd, the fourth group of 10 injured ATO participants come back from Bulgaria after two-week rehabilitation program.

The initiative is being implemented on the basis of an agreement between the Ministry of Defence of the Republic of Bulgaria and the Ministry of Social Policy of Ukraine within the framework of the project of the NATO Trust Fund for Medical Rehabilitation in Ukraine, signed in October 2017, and through fruitful cooperation between the Bulgarian side and the involved Ukrainian project Ministries and Delegations and the NATO Support and Procurement Agency.

For reference: Bulgaria is a leading country within the framework of the project of the NATO Trust Fund for Medical Rehabilitation in Ukraine and plans to take about 300 injured ATO participants for rehabilitation for two years. Every 9th of the month a new group will be sent to the military hospital Kaleroa the city of Hisar.

************

25 september 2018, 07:20 |* ID: 43800 *| 

Tuesday, September 25. DONBAS — According to the press centre of the Joint Forces (JF), the situation is under control in the region.

Yesterday, the enemy completed 27 attacks against the Ukrainian positions using weapons forbidden by the Minsk agreements twice.

The enemy used 120 mm and 82 mm mortars, anti-tank missile systems, grenade launchers, heavy machineguns, and small arms against the Ukrainian positions near Krymske, Novotoshkivske, Zolote, Svitlodarsk, Zaitseve, Pivdenne, Pisky, Krasnohorivka, Marinka, Novotroitske, Hnutove, Vodiane, Lebedynske, and Shyrokyne, 82 mm mortars near Hnutove, 120 mm mortars near Pivdenne, anti-tank missile system near Krymske, BMP near Vodiane.

There are no casualties among the Ukrainian soldiers.

The enemy’s casualties are one killed and four wounded.

Today, the enemy has fired heavy machineguns and small arms on the Ukrainian positions near Vodiane and Shyrokyne. There are no casualties among the Ukrainian soldiers.

The detailed information about situation in the region will be provided during a daily briefing of a representative of the Joint Forces.

************

26 september 2018, 07:11 |* ID: 43836 *| 


Wednesday, September 26. DONBAS — According to the press centre of the Joint Forces (JF), the situation is under control in the region.

Yesterday, the enemy completed 24 attacks against the Ukrainian positions using weapons forbidden by the Minsk agreements.

The enemy shelled the Ukrainian positions near Stanytsia Luhanska, Krymske, Zolote, Katerynivka, Novoluhanske, Zaitseve, Pisky, Taramchuk, Hnutove, Vodiane, Lebedynske, and Shyrokyne with grenade launchers, heavy machineguns, and small arms, near Hnutove with 82 mm mortars.

Five Ukrainian soldiers were wounded.

The enemy’s casualties are two killed and six wounded.

Today, militants have shelled the Ukrainian positions near Krymske with grenade launchers and small arms without using heavy weaponry. There are no casualties among the Ukrainian soldiers.

The detailed information about situation in the region will be provided during a daily briefing of a representative of the Joint Forces.

*********

The Ukrainian paratroopers were conducting urban combat for about 5 hours within the framework of Saber Junction 18 the active phase of which was in force on force format. All actions were imitated by MILES laser system. The Ukrainian military acted within the multinational battalion combat team which also included the US and Bulgarian military. All operations underwent in a specially constructed small town.

On the eve, the Ukrainian unit seized the town and prepared for defence. The combat started in the morning at 4.35 a.m. when BluFor units were attacking the forward positions of OpFor around the town.

PA Office of the Armed Forces of Ukraine


----------



## Hindustani78

01 october 2018, 07:10


Monday, October 01. DONBAS — According to the press centre of the Joint Forces (JF), the situation is under control in the region.

Yesterday, the enemy completed 28 attacks against the Ukrainian positions using weapons forbidden by the Minsk agreements for 6 times.

The enemy targeted the Ukrainian positions near Krymske, Novotoshkivske, Katerynivka, Novozvanivka, Troitske, Luhanske, Opytne, Pisky, Pavlopil, Hnutove, Vodiane, Lebedynske, and Shyrokyne with 120 and 82 mm mortars, BMP, anti-tank missile systems, grenade launchers, heavy machineguns, and small arms.

Militants used 120 mm mortars near Luhanske for three times, used these mortars near Hnutove and Vodiane, 82 mm mortars and antitank missile systems near Hnutove, antitank guided missiles near Vodiane, BMP near Krymske, Troitske, and Vodiane.

One Ukrainian soldier was wounded.

The enemy’s casualties are four killed and eight wounded.

Today, the enemy has shelled the Ukrainian positions near Novotroitske and Vodiane with grenade launchers, heavy machineguns, and small arms twice.

The detailed information about situation in the region will be provided during a daily briefing of a representative of the Joint Forces.

************

air assault troops within the framework of large-scale exercise involving different branches and services of the Ukrainian army










































































Thursday, October 04. DONBAS — According to the press centre of the Joint Forces (JF), the situation is under control in the region.

Yesterday, the enemy completed 21 attacks against the Ukrainian positions using weapons forbidden by the Minsk agreements for 5 times.

Militants shelled the Ukrainian positions near Krymske, Troitske, Luhanske, Novoluhanske, Pisky, Krasnohorivka, Pavlopil, Hnutove, Vodiane, and Lebedynske with grenade launchers, heavy machineguns, and small arms; near Krymske with 120 mm mortars, near Luhanske, Novoluhanske, Hnutove, and Lebedynske with 82 mm mortars; near Krymske with BMP.

There are no casualties among the Ukrainian soldiers.

The enemy’s casualties are two killed and two wounded.

Today, the enemy has fired heavy machineguns and small arms on the Ukrainian positions near Vodiane twice without using heavy weaponry. There are no casualties among the Ukrainian soldiers.

The detailed information about situation in the region will be provided during a daily briefing of a representative of the Joint Forces.

***********

04 october 2018, 12:55 

On October 3, the Russian armed formations completed 21 attacks, including five times using 120 mm and 82 mm mortars.

According to the OSCE SMM report, on October 2, near occupied Sofiivka, the SMM heard six undetermined explosions assessed as live-fire training inside the security zone in violation of the decision of the Trilateral Contact Group as of 3 March 2016 that prohibits the conduct of live-fire training (exercises) in the security zone.

a SMM unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) spotted BMP-1 (IFV), BTR-70 (APC) and MT-LB with an anti-aircraft gun (ZU-23, 23mm) mounted on top) in a compound in the north-western outskirts of Luhansk.

Militants denied an access of international observers near Zaichenko and Novolaspa.

The Mission continued to facilitate the operation of the Donetsk Filtration Station. It also facilitated and monitored adherence to the ceasefire to enable repairs and maintenance to power lines in Zolote-5/Mykhailivka and Olenivka, as well as to the phenol sludge reservoir near Zalizne and the Krasnohorivka gas distribution station.

*************

*Friday, October 05*. DONBAS — According to the press centre of the Joint Forces (JF), the situation is under control in the region.

Yesterday, the enemy completed 20 attacks against the Ukrainian positions using weapons forbidden by the Minsk agreements for 5 times.

Militants fired 120 and 82 mm mortars, grenade launchers, heavy machineguns, and small arms on the Ukrainian positions near Krymske, Orikhove, Luhanske, Travneve, Shumy, Pivdenne, Krasnohorivka, Marinka, Pavlopil, Hnutove, Vodiane, and Shyrokyne, 120 mm mortars near Luhanske, 82 mm mortars near Krymske, Orikhove, and Travneve.

Three Ukrainian soldiers were wounded.

The enemy’s casualties are three killed and three wounded.

Today, occupants have violated the ceasefire for four times using grenade launchers, heavy machineguns, and small arms near Krymske, Orikhove, Vilnyi, Vodiane, and Hnutove without using heavy weaponry. One Ukrainian soldier was wounded.

The detailed information about situation in the region will be provided during a daily briefing of a representative of the Joint Forces.

************

During the working visit to Odesa region, President Petro Poroshenko took part in the ceremony of opening the Memorial of Glory in the city of Bolhrad — a monument to the combatants. The monument was erected for perpetuating the memory of the fallen soldiers in the Second World War and in the ATO area in the east of Ukraine.

“It is possible to build a decent and happy future only with the preservation of the memory of the heroes who gave their lives for our freedom, defending Ukrainian land, defending our freedom, our democracy, our state, our independence,” the President said at a solemn ceremony.

“No matter when they lived and against whom they fought — the Nazis or the eastern horde — the main thing for us was that they fought for our native land, for their families,” Petro Poroshenko added and emphasized that such memorials are being built and will be built as a sign of respect and great gratitude to our heroes.

“It is a great honor for me to solemnly open after the reconstruction an important place — an updated Bolhrad Memorial of Glory,” the President said. He emphasized that “here, the memory of the heroes who liberated our land during the Second World War is intertwined with the memory of those who perished for the Homeland in the war that Russia unleashed against us”.

At the same time, Petro Poroshenko noted that the Kremlin’s propaganda tries to impose the idea that “Russia occupied our land to allegedly protect Russian-speaking population of Ukraine”. “What a cunning. Then why the east of Ukraine, mostly Russian-speaking, suffered most from Russia’s actions? No dear Ukrainians, this is Russia’s war against our state — against Ukraine and its citizens, no matter what language they speak. This is Russia’s war against all of us,” the Head of State said.

The President especially expressed respect to all participants of the Second World War. “Unfortunately, there are less and less veterans of that terrible war. So today, unfortunately, due to the health conditions, veterans Yuriy Yakovych Momin and Ivan Vasyliovych Kotsyuk couldn’t take part in the opening of the Memorial of Glory, contrary to our expectations. Let’s wish them a good health and long life,” Petro Poroshenko said.

The President also thanked the residents of Bolhrad for their courage in protecting our country from the Russian aggression and said that to date, 180 residents of Bolgrad district participated in the ATO. Four of them died heroically defending their native Ukraine. The attendees honored their memory with a moment of silence.


----------



## Hindustani78

Today, October 8, after a week-long theoretical phase, Ex MAPLE ARCH 2018 participants commence a practical part — simulation of execution of a peace support operation scenario in an invented country.

During the next few days, Lithuanian Uhlan, Polish Armoured, Ukrainian Airborne Assault and Georgian-Montenegro Joint Battalions, under the leadership of LITPOLUKRBRIG Command and mentorship by Canadian Army members, will be exposed to various operational challenges as part of their operating in the fictitious country of Latgalia. This country is suffering asymmetric offence by its neighbouring country of Torrike. Representatives of Turkish and Romanian Armies are integrated in the Multinational HQ.

According to the scenario, the special operations forces under cover of the Torrike Armed Forces, mercenaries of private paramilitary companies of Torrike and local criminal gangs caused instability in Latgalia.

Granted with the UN mandate and as a part of a Multinational Task Force, LITPOLUKRBIG took under control the designated area and assigned the battalions to conduct peace support operations throughout the region.

“Though there is no specific connection to any country or situation, the scenario encompasses possible current generic asymmetric threats in the world. The enemy is focused on destabilizing Latgalia. Thus, the battalions are called to set conditions for safe and secure environment in the assigned areas, linking to LITPOLUKRBRIG. The Exercise MAPLE ARCH 2018 scenario allows exercise participants to conduct such operations within specific and strict rules of engagement. The Canadian Army mentors in their turn assist the training audience to understand planning and operations procedures. They also guide scenario injects that force the training audience to act or react. All eight participating nations shall unite their efforts and work as one team to reach the success.” said Colonel Dmytro Bratishko, LITPOLUKRBRIG Commander, Ex Co-Director.

It is worth noting that Exercise MAPLE ARCH is an annual 11-day army multinational computer assisted exercise with participation from three core nations: Lithuania, Poland and Ukraine, and supported by Canadian Army mentors. In 2018 a total of eight nations are participating in the training: Canada, Lithuania, Poland, Ukraine, Georgia, Montenegro, Romania and Turkey. Macedonia is observing the training.

Oleksandr Gain, LITPOLUKRBRIG Public Information Officer















*********
Today, October 9, the first reports about explosions at the 6th arsenal near Ichnia (Chernihiv oblast) came at 3.30 a.m. The scale of explosions is unclear at the moment. Emergency services and local authorities were informed. People are being evacuated. The emergency response headquarters has been set up.

The emergency response group led by Chief of General Staff General of the Army of Ukraine Viktor Muzhenko is working at the scene.

The appropriate restricting measures are taken along the whole territory of Chernihiv oblast and the State Border of Ukraine.

_PA Office of the Armed Forces of Ukraine

**************
_
*Tuesday, October 09*. DONBAS — According to the press centre of the Joint Forces (JF), the situation is under control in the region.

Yesterday, the enemy completed 36 attacks against the Ukrainian positions using weapons forbidden by the Minsk agreements for 12 times.

Militants fired 120 and 82 mm mortars, BMP, ZU-23-2, grenade launchers, heavy machineguns, and small arms on the Ukrainian positions near Krymske, Novotoshkivske, Katerynivka, Stepne, Troitske, Luhanske, Travneve, Avdiivka, Pisky, Krasnohorivka, Marinka, Novomykhailivka, Pavlopil, Hnutove, Vodiane, Lebedynske, and Shyrokyne: 120 mm mortars near Krymske, Luhanske, Vodiane, and Lebedynske, 82 mm mortars near Krymske, Novotoshkivske, Luhanske, and Travneve, ZU-23-2 near Shyrokyne, BMP near Novotoshkivske, Troitske, Vodiane, and Lebedynske.

Three Ukrainian soldiers were wounded.

The enemy’s casualties are 5 killed and 6 wounded.

Today, the enemy has shelled the Ukrainian positions near Pavlopil and Shyrokyne with grenade launchers, heavy machineguns, and small arms without using heavy weaponry. There are no casualties among the Ukrainian soldiers.

The detailed information about situation in the region will be provided during a daily briefing of a representative of the Joint Forces.

**************

As of 7.00 a.m. the explosions intensity is 2-3 explosions per second.

One GPM-54 firefighting tank is used for fire localization; four more firefighting tanks will be delivered soon. KAMAZ and MAZ tank trucks are also involved in firefighting activities.

Some 10,000 people have been evacuated from Ichnia. Arsenal personnel, people living on depot administrative territory have been evacuated to Budy (according to preliminary info — about 860 persons).

Local authorities have provided over 20 buses to evacuate people. The emergency response headquarters is working at the scene, as well as emergency response group led by Chief of General Staff.

There are no reports about casualties among locals, military and emergency personnel.

Contact phone (for citizens): (044) 454-46-69 — Morale and Psychological Section, Armament of the Armed Forces of Ukraine.

Reference: Today, October 9, the first reports about explosions at the 6th arsenal near Ichnia (Chernihiv oblast) came at 3.30 a.m. The scale of explosions is unclear at the moment. Emergency services and local authorities were informed. People are being evacuated. The emergency response headquarters has been set up.

The appropriate restricting measures are taken along the whole territory of Chernihiv oblast and the State Border of Ukraine.

PA Office of the Armed Forces of Ukraine






















According to Chief of Main Department of Military Law Enforcement Lieutenant General Ihor Kryshtun, who is at the scene now at the 6th Arsenal, service members of the Military Law Enforcement (military police) are patrolling the area in order to prevent marauding acts.

Moreover, as of the noon, the number of explosions has been reduced; meanwhile, there is still some smokiness over the depot territory.

The appropriate unit of the Armed forces of Ukraine will conduct aerial reconnaissance.






Head of Communications and Press Office of the Ministry of Defence of Ukraine Col. Oleksiy Chernobai reports about it from the scene. As of 02.00 p.m. fire control measures are taken, there is smokiness, as well as singular blasts are heard.

The emergency response group led by Chief of General Staff General of the Army of Ukraine Viktor Muzhenko and Deputy Minister of Ukraine Lieutenant General Ihor Pavlovskyi is working at the scene at the 6th Arsenal.

Armoured combat engineer and GMP-4 fire-fighting tanks are used to control the fire at the depot.

Considering the reduction of smokiness, the emergency response headquarters has taken decision to conduct aerial reconnaissance.




















As of 04.00 p.m. the intensity of explosions has reduced as head of Communications and Press Office of the Ministry of Defence of Ukraine Col. Oleksiy Chernobai reports from the scene.

Thanks to reduction of smokiness, it is possible to conduct aerial reconnaissance and monitor fire sites. Three armoured combat engineer vehicles and three GMP-4 fire-fighting tanks are used at the scene.

The military law enforcement groups are patrolling six settlements to prevent marauding acts.

Colonel Chernobai underscored that the Ukrainian Armed Forces military, as well as representatives of other military formations, which are at the scene, will work in 24-hour format until full control of the emergency.






President Petro Poroshenko heard the report by security officials on the situation caused by the explosions at ammunition depots near Ichnia, Chernihiv region.

According to the Defense Minister of Ukraine, at 3:20 AM, October 9, three storage facilities of the arsenal were exploded simultaneously and in the next 20 minutes several others were exploded as well.

According to Stepan Poltorak, at the time of the explosion, the depots were filled by 50% — the most scarce and critical ammunition for the Armed Forces of Ukraine from the 6th military arsenal was previously relocated to other arsenals and bases with a protected type of storage. As of 3 PM, as a result of detonation, about 30% of the entire arsenal is on fire.

At present, measures are being taken to localize and extinguish the fire. To do this, 2 special fire tanks are already there. Three more tanks are expected to arrive in the near future.

The Head of State expects operative but responsible results of the investigation of the extraordinary event.

“I want to emphasize separately that I am waiting for prompt results of the investigation. And very responsible,” Petro Poroshenko said, speaking at the meeting with Chief Military Prosecutor of Ukraine Anatoliy Matios and First Deputy Head of the Security Service of Ukraine Vitaliy Malikov.

“Given the proximity to the Russian border, it is not a coincidence that the main version of the Security Service of Ukraine, the Military Prosecutor’s Office is sabotage,” the Supreme Commander-in-Chief noted.

“I am not trying to organize punishment for PR now,” the Head of State stressed.

“But not a single embezzler who allowed that with his negligence will be reinstated in a job,” the President added.

Petro Poroshenko said that all those who ensured the protection of the unit at night when explosions occurred should be checked. “We must fully and thoroughly study this experience today in order to prevent the repetition of the attack of the enemy’s sabotage and reconnaissance groups,” he said.

“Following the results of the investigation, we must make proposals on bringing the perpetrators to justice,” the President added.

According to the Security Service, three versions of the causes of an emergency are currently being considered. The main one is the subversion of the sabotage group, the second one is the violation of the rules of fire safety or storage of ammunition, and the third one is the deliberate arson or explosion in order to conceal the lack of ammunition.

The President paid special attention to the issue of providing all the necessary assistance to the evacuees from the surrounding villages and settlements, emphasizing the importance of protecting people.

The Head of the State Emergency Service reported to the Head of State that a population of 30 settlements in a 16-kilometer zone was evacuated. The local residents were given the necessary help, food provision was organized. Also, in these settlements, the security of critical infrastructure is organized, traffic is limited. Units of the State Emergency Service and special equipment were mobilized for localization of the consequences of the emergency situation.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.mil.gov.ua/en/news/2018/...ogram-of-the-protection-of-ammunition-depots/
President Petro Poroshenko instructed Defense Minister Stepan Poltorak and Foreign Minister Pavlo Klimkin to complete talks with the North Atlantic Alliance on the implementation of a special trust fund that will ensure safe use and effective protection of ammunition storage facilities.

“I understand that we inherited from the Soviet times a large number of ammunition and it is good that they have been preserved to this day. It’s good that the defense ministers and merchants of the 90s and 2000s did not have enough time to sell them. But for today we unfortunately do not have any modern depots that would fully meet NATO standards,” the Head of State said.

The President expressed hope that in the nearest future the relevant programs will be implemented. “I instruct the Minister of Defense and the Foreign Minister to urgently conclude negotiations with NATO on the creation and implementation of a special trust fund that provides safe use and effective modern protection of ammunition storage facilities,” Petro Poroshenko said.

The President noted that we managed to do some work this year, in particular, to protect the crucial objects of combat units.

“We should provide full financing of the program for the protection of ammunition depots. Yes, this is not enough, but we can fully accomplish every financing this year — perimeter security, construction of storage facilities and ammunition transportation,” the Head of State addressed Secretary of the National Security and Defense Council Oleksandr Turchynov.

The President informed he was going to visit one of the construction sites and personally check how the work is being carried out. According to him, this trip was planned earlier and is not caused by the emergency situation in the ammunition depot near Ichnia, Chernihiv region. “Please tell me about the situations where at least one kopeck of funding is delayed, where at least one contractor misses deadlines, where at least somebody has any quality claims. The current pace is unsatisfactory,” the President said.

***************

Wednesday, October 10. DONBAS — According to the press centre of the Joint Forces (JF), the situation is under control in the region.

Yesterday, the enemy completed 39 attacks against the Ukrainian positions using weapons forbidden by the Minsk agreements for 14 times.

Militants fired grenade launchers, heavy machineguns, and small arms on the Ukrainian positions near Stanytsia Luhanska, Krymske, Novotoshkivske, Zolote, Novozvanivka, Luhanske, Novoluhanske, Travneve, Zalizne, Avdiivka, Pisky, Krasnohorivka, Marinka, Novomykhailivka, Berezove, Novotroitske, Starohnativka, Pavlopil, Hnutove, Vodiane, Lebedynske, and Shyrokyne.

Occupants used 152 mm artillery near Novotoshkivske, 122 mm — near Vodiane, 120 mm mortars near Luhanske, Hnutove, and Lebedynske, 82 mm mortars near Krymske, Novotoshkivske, Zolote, Novozvanivka, Luhanske, Novoluhanske, and Vodiane, BMP-1 near Krymske and Novozvanivka, anti-tank guided missiles near Zolote.

One Ukrainian soldier was killed and two soldiers were wounded. We express condolences to the family and relatives of the fallen hero of Ukraine.

The enemy’s casualties are three killed and five wounded.

Today, the enemy has shelled the Ukrainian positions near Hnutove and Shyrokyne for twice using heavy machineguns and small arms. There are no casualties among the Ukrainian military.

The detailed information about situation in the region will be provided during a daily briefing of a representative of the Joint Forces.

***********

As of 07.00 a.m. the emergency control measures are still conducted at the 6th Arsenal in Chernihiv oblast. The emergency control headquarters is working at the scene in the 24-hour format. The current situation is under control.

Additionally, it is expected that three more fire-fighting tanks will be delivered soon.

Following the order of Chief of General Staff of the Armed Forces of Ukraine General of the Army of Ukraine Viktor Muzhenko, the security measures at depots, stockpiles have been increased.

Contact phone for citizens (044) 454-46-69.

Meanwhile, restriction measures are still applicable across the whole territory of Chernihiv oblast and the State Border of Ukraine.

PA Office of the Armed Forces of Ukraine

**************

As of 9.00 a.m., October 10, the intensity of explosions has been considerably decreased. There is one explosion per 10 minutes as Head of Communications and Press Office of the Ministry of Defence of Ukraine Col. Oleksiy Chernobai reports from the scene.

According to him, thanks to reduction of explosions and smokiness the emergency control headquarters has ordered to use aviation and aerial reconnaissance.

The emergency control group led by Chief of General Staff General of the Army of Ukraine Viktor Muzhenko and Deputy Minister of Defence of Ukraine Lieutenant General Ihor Pavlovskyi has flown over the depot territory and monitored the fire sites.

To control the fire we are using Emergency Service aviation based on aerial reconnaissance. Thanks to reduction of intensity of explosions, it is possible to involve fire-fighting aviation, he said and added that all the special equipment is used for emergency control measures.

Col. Chernobai also informs that CIMIC military along with ICRC representatives provide assistance to local population. Military Law Enforcement patrols are working at the scene, too.











































As Head of Communications and Press Office of the Ministry of Defence of Ukraine Col. Oleksiy Chernobai reports from the scene, as of 12.30 p.m., fire areas have been brought under control. The explosions intensity has been considerably reduced.

Armed Forces of Ukraine equipment is used at the scene such as three engineer vehicles and eight fire-fighting tanks. Emergency Service has completed six drops of water over fire areas. All actions and activities are coordinated by the emergency response group led by Chief of General Staff General of the Army of Ukraine Viktor Muzhenko and Deputy Minister of Defence of Ukraine Lieutenant General Ihor Pavlovskyi, he said.

The units of the Armed Forces, National Police, Security Service of Ukraine and Military Prosecutor’s Office and local authorities are cooperating in order to ensure security of local population.

The representatives of the Military Law Enforcement are patrolling settlements around the depot to prevent marauding acts and ensure security of local people.


----------



## Hindustani78

Thursday, October 11. DONBAS — According to the press centre of the Joint Forces (JF), the situation is under control in the region.

Yesterday, the enemy completed 28 attacks against the Ukrainian positions using weapons forbidden by the Minsk agreements for 12 times.

Militants fired 120 and 82 mm mortars, anti-tank missile systems, BMP, ZU-23-2, grenade launchers, heavy machineguns, and small arms near Krymske, Novotoshkivske, Zolote, Stepne, Troitske, Novoluhanske, Travneve, Zaitseve, Avdiivka, Krasnohorivka, Marinka, Novomykhailivka, Starohnativka, Pavlopil, Hnutove, Lebedynske, and Shyrokyne. An enemy’s sniper also targeted the Ukrainian positions near Hnutove.

Two Ukrainian soldiers were killed and three soldiers were wounded. We express condolences to families and relatives of fallen heroes of Ukraine.

Occupants launched attacks against the Ukrainian positions near Krymske, Novotoshkivske, Travneve, Novoluhanske, and Krasnohorivka with 120 mm mortars, near Krymske, Novotoshkivske, Novoluhanske, Avdiivka, Krasnohorivka, Hnutove, and Lebedynske with 82 mm mortars, near Zolote and Hnutove with anti-tank missiles, Krymske and Travneve with BMP, Novotoshkivske with ZU-23-2.

The enemy’s casualties are 6 killed and 10 wounded.

Today, the enemy has shelled the Ukrainian positions near Hnutove and Shyrokyne with heavy machineguns and small arms for three times without using heavy weaponry. There are no casualties among the Ukrainian defenders.

The detailed information about situation in the region will be provided during a daily briefing of a representative of the Joint Forces.

****************

At night intensity of explosions increased at two sites at the ammo depot resulted from temperature difference. At 5.00 a.m., the intensity of these explosions has reduced.

The aerial reconnaissance has been conducted since morning to find fire areas. Aviation of the Emergency Service of Ukraine is extinguishing them.

The special equipment used to bring the emergency under control is nine fire-fighting tanks and three engineer vehicles. Please, follow our updates.

**************

As Head of Communications and Press Office of the Ministry of Defence of Ukraine Col. Oleksiy Chernobai reports from the scene, as of 10.30 a.m. there is no fire on technical territory of the ammo depot. Meanwhile, there are single explosions at two sites. Smokiness has been reduced.

The emergency response group led by senior leaders of Ministry of Defence and Armed Forces of Ukraine is working at the ammo depot.

All activities are organized in cooperation with Security Service of Ukraine, State Emergency Service of Ukraine, National Police, local headquarters of territorial defence.

The special equipment used to bring the emergency under control is nine fire-fighting tanks and three engineer vehicles, two fire-fighting aircrafts and nine fire-fighting vehicles. On October 10, aviation completed 21 drops of water. Aerial reconnaissance is conducted on the scene.

As of 10.30 a.m., October 11, aviation has completed 9 drops of water.

Ten EOD teams are working on the scene. They have already executed surface cleaning of 70 percent of administrative territory.

21 EOD teams of the State Emergency Service of Ukraine are working in settlements around the depot; patrols of the Military Law Enforcement Service provide support to local population.

Since October 10, special teams responsible for military unit infrastructure restoration have been working on the scene.

*************

President says that staffing decisions will be made due to the situation related to the explosions in the ammunition depots in Ichnia.

“On the one hand, the guilty must be held accountable. I instructed the leadership of the Ministry of Defense and the General Staff to provide a list of dismissed generals and officers who are responsible for the storage of ammunition. I am counting on the prompt reaction of the law enforcement agencies. I do not exclude certain personnel conclusions,” the Head of State said.

“I cannot but touch upon the unpleasant topic of the last days — the storage of ammunition in Ichnia. It is a shame. Such stories, which according to the preliminary findings of the investigation are the result of sabotage groups, cast a shadow on the image of the Ukrainian military and special services, obscuring the conscientious work of the soldiers who selflessly defend the Homeland,” the President said. The Head of State especially emphasized: “The first data indicates that the main version is sabotage. This must teach us decisive actions”.

Petro Poroshenko drew an example of Great Britain, where saboteurs used a chemical, which led to casualties. “In the center of Europe, in Britain, there was a chemical attack with an extremely dangerous agent — poisonous substance ‘Novichok’, which led to the death and disability of many people. What did we see in British society? Requirement to dismiss intelligence, special services, army or government leadership? On the contrary, the country was united. They detected Russian terrorists. And these are terrorists if they poison civilians. Just as terrorists-saboteurs. They showed it to the whole world. Imposed sanctions against the Russian Federation. Ukraine and the whole world supported these sanctions, from the expulsion of diplomats to the imposition of sanctions on individuals and legal entities,” he said.

“The aggressor has already been and will be held accountable. The same must be done by us. If, after the tragedy in Salisbury, the British intelligence had been weakened, Russia would have achieved its goal. We need to learn,” the President noted.

At the same time, Petro Poroshenko expressed conviction that solely personnel decisions will not solve the problem and it is needed to make system decisions.

“Having solved the most urgent problems of military construction, we approached the issue of ammunition depots. This year it was planned to start construction of 15 modern storage facilities with automatic protection systems, which exclude sabotage, with automatic fire prevention and warning systems, which reduce the human factor to almost zero,” the Head of State said.

He said that he would visit the arsenal in Tsvitokha today. “Its reconstruction is in full compliance with NATO standards. 37 reinforced concrete storage facilities, 70 km of electric grids, 20 km of water pipes, 15 km of hard-surface roads. And a billion and 250 million hryvnias. And this is just one object. This is a price, this is a payment for security,” the President stressed.

Petro Poroshenko added: “Can we solve this large-scale problem immediately, in a year or two? No, and it’s necessary to tell the truth to society that we need time, money and patience. But we are the first who really embarked on this issue, who not only extinguish fire, but also provide systemic changes”.

According to him, it is planned to allocate more than 101 and a half billion hryvnias for the Ministry of Defense in the draft state budget of Ukraine for 2019. Although the defense ministry has fairly calculated its needs in the amount of 210 billion, and in reality, they need much more. “We cannot give so much. We can only afford one hundred. Three and a half billion dollars is a lot according to the Ukrainian standards. But according to the world standards it is an extremely modest defense budget,” he also noted.

********

During the meeting with the commanders of the brigades and other units of the Armed Forces of Ukraine, the National Guard of Ukraine, the State Border Service of Ukraine, President, Supreme Commander-in-Chief of the Armed Forces Petro Poroshenko noted that four years ago, Ukraine defended itself “exclusively with the remnants of armament and military equipment that we inherited from the Soviet Army”.

The Head of State stressed that due to the concentration of efforts, purposeful and persistent work of the employees of the defense industry enterprises, about 1900 units of new or modernized armament and military equipment were supplied to the troops only this year.

The President recalled that in 2014, there was no reliable connection in the army. “You know this better than anyone else. Analogue connection could be blocked by the Russian occupation troops easily. We could not dream that the army would change drastically in four years,” Petro Poroshenko said.

“I ask the army and the public to clearly understand that the modernization program is designed not for weeks, not for months, but for years. We are going ahead of the schedule with some types of weapons. The key is that we started this process, which has been frozen since independence,” the President said.

The President drew the commanders’ attention to the fact that the provision of the troops with modern weapons and military equipment requires more responsible and serious approaches to its use, constant training of crews and calculations, strict observance of the rules of its use and safety.

























************
20.10.2018
*One Ukrainian soldier wounded in Donbas over past day*







Occupation forces opened fire on the positions of the Armed Forces of Ukraine 16 times over the past day, one Ukrainian soldier was injured, the press center of the Joint Forces Operation (JFO) has reported.

"Russian invaders opened fire on the positions of our troops 16 times. At the same time, the enemy used weapons that were forbidden by the Minsk agreements three times - three times fired with 82-mm mortars on the positions of our troops near Krymske, Avdiyivka, and Hnutove," a JFO report on Facebook says.

During the fighting, one soldier of the Joint Forces was injured. His health condition is satisfactory.

***********


----------

